# Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread



## Coolasmoo

Running fine with teamgroup ram at 3200

Samsung B-die


----------



## seiferoth10

The BIOS update made my system just a tiny bit more resilient to BCLK overclocking. My pitiful 3000mhz SK Hynix ram 2x8gb can now get to 13.33x106(x2)=2826mhz. On 1.94a it wouldn't even boot at 2666 + 101 fsb. Still absolutely won't boot at 2933 no matter the timings or voltage, oh well.

Edit: After playing around for a bit, I'm sticking with my 1.94a settings (3.9ghz @ 1.331v, 2667mhz 14/14/14/32), just gonna have to wait for the memory update.


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> my current set up:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/f3rplr
> 
> Cine R5: 1774


nice timings, 1.35V right. Looks like 16GB modules are trickier...

just registered to join this party here after reading anonymously :
MB:Asrock Taichi
Bios: 2.0
CPU:Ryzen 1700
Ram: G.SKILL TridentZ 32GB (2 x 16GB) F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 14-14-14-34 1.35V
Cooler: Wraith Spire (Corsair 110i on they way)

CPU overclocking:
CPU went easy to 3.8GHZ fixed with a fixed voltage of 1.2, most stable when CPU load-line calibration is on 2, same level 2 for VDDCR_SOC load-line calibration. Tried level 3 but couldn't last in aida64 stress test. Temps are stable under aida64 stress test 60-63c.
Haven't tried anything else, I think this is already great with the wraith spire. With the H110i I may try OC via p-states. Current OC is via OC Tweaker.

Ram:
The best I could achieve so far is 3200mhz with 18-16-16-16-36 1.38V, with 1.37V Aida64 stress test would last only 5 mins. The second best setting is 2667 MHz with 14-14-14-34 1.35V. I found 2933 the most difficult one to find good timings and stable settings which in my case were 18-16-16-16-34 but haven't played with voltages here since 3200 has the same timings.

"C6" disabled also "c-state" are disabled

Different benchmarks show mixed results where some prefer higher MHz others the tighter timings.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMajestyk*
> 
> just registered to join this party here after reading anonymously :
> MB:Asrock Taichi
> Bios: 2.0
> CPU:Ryzen 1700
> Ram: G.SKILL TridentZ 32GB (2 x 16GB) F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 14-14-14-34 1.35V
> Cooler: Wraith Spire (Corsair 110i on they way)
> 
> CPU overclocking:
> CPU went easy to 3.8GHZ fixed with a fixed voltage of 1.2, most stable when CPU load-line calibration is on 2, same level 2 for VDDCR_SOC load-line calibration. Tried level 3 but couldn't last in aida64 stress test. Temps are stable under aida64 stress test 60-63c.
> Haven't tried anything else, I think this is already great with the wraith spire. With the H110i I may try OC via p-states. Current OC is via OC Tweaker.
> 
> Ram:
> The best I could achieve so far is 3200mhz with 18-16-16-16-36 1.38V, with 1.37V Aida64 stress test would last only 5 mins. The second best setting is 2667 MHz with 14-14-14-34 1.35V. I found 2933 the most difficult one to find good timings and stable settings which in my case were 18-16-16-16-34 but haven't played with voltages here since 3200 has the same timings.
> 
> "C6" disabled also "c-state" are disabled
> 
> Different benchmarks show mixed results where some prefer higher MHz others the tighter timings.


Better than what i was able to achieve on a 1700 + Taichi for the RAM. I have 3200Mhz Ripjaws V 32GB also CL14 and i was only able to get 2933Mhz to work at 18-17-17-17-38. 3200 wouldn't work at all even with super loose timings. I think it has to deal with the fact that i couldn't select the command rate in the BIOS. It defaulted to 1T, but the RAM is meant to run 2T. Even in an intel system it wouldn't post if i tried 3200Mhz with 1T. I don't have the 1700 and Taichi anymore, went with a 7700k system instead and the same ram i was able to get running at spec, but its been causing me issues with OCing the actual CPU. I think the IMC on my chip just doesn't like 32GB. I pulled one stick and have had much better luck OCing. I ordered a 16gb b die kit to test some more. I bet i could get 3200 CL14 with it since its single rank. Contemplating getting Ryzen again just to try.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Mans want to overclock my 1700 on Taichi by changing P-states. Are there any quides besides this 



? I hope that Taichi users will be active too as C6H Maybe lesser


----------



## Coolasmoo

I only changed P-State 0 and left the rest at Auto

I used the settings for 3900 as per Tech Citys guide

Just changed only the FID and VID

Values for P State Overclocking -
FID (Clock Speed) 90 - 3600mhz, 91 = 3625, 92 = 3650, 93 = 3675, 94 = 3700, 95 = 3725, 96 = 3750, 97 = 3775, 98 = 3800, 99 = 3825,
9a = 3850, 9b = 3875, 9c = 3900, 9d = 3925, 9e = 3950, 9f = 3975
a0 = 4000, a1 = 4025 (my max sweetspot OC), a2 = 4050, a3 = 4075, a4 = 4100, a5 = 4125, a6 = 4150, a7 = 4175, a8 = 4200 = a9 = 4225, aa = 4250, ab = 4275, ac = 4300, ad = ugh you win the lottery.

Values for DID (Increment adjustment adjuster and or bclk adjustments, not too sure what it does TBH, as I found an overclock that I was already comfortable with and have not spent much time with this yet, though looking at it more closely, here are the values) - 8 = 25 mhz increments, 9 =22.2196, a = 20 b = 18.18, c = 16.667, d (final recommendation) = 15.384mhz - 3943mhz cap).

Values for VID Voltage Control = 30 = 1.25v, 2f = 1.256v, 2e, 1.2562v, 2d = 1.268, 2c = 1.275v, 2b = 1.2812v, 2a = 1.287v, 29 = 1.293v, 28 = 1.3v, 27 = 1.3062v, 26 = 1.3125v, 25 = 1.318v, 24 = 1.325v, 23 = 1.3312v, 22 = 1.3375v, 21 = 1.343v, 20 = 1.35v, 1f = 1.356v, 1e = 1.3625v, 1d = 1.368v, 1c = 1.375v, 1b = 1.3812v, 1a = 1.3875v, 19 = 1.3937v, 18 = 1.4v, 17 = 1.406v, 16 = 1.4125v, 15 = 1.418v, 14 = 1.425v, 13 = 1.4321v, 12 = 1.4375v, 11 = 1.443v, 10 = 1.45v, *next set is from f - a, 9 - 9 (1.45 - 1.55v), though be very careful overclocking in this voltage range*.


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

I am glad we have our own thread for Taichi board.

I have to two dual channel g.skill 2x 8gb 3200 cl14 ram sticks. I was hoping to overclock those. Can you guys please suggest best timmings to achieve that.

Does it matter which slot i put these dual channel rams, currently they are in a1 and b1 slot.

I haven't yet touched overclock yet waiting for more stable bios from asrock.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## oneofmanysuns

Does anyone know if these ram chips https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018GK2G9S/?tag=pcpapi-20 will work in the taichi? I have yet to build everything. Thanks!


----------



## Coolasmoo

This is the TeamGroup ram I am using and they run fine at 3200 as my info above

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team-group-dark-pro-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-pc4-25600c16-3200mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-red-tdprd416g32-my-075-tg.html


----------



## hankmooody

deleted


----------



## fearthisneo

Figured I'd share what I have gotten so far. 1.94A beta bios has been the best so far when it came to my memory. I haven't messed with cpu overclocking in a few weeks settled for 3.8ghz.


----------



## Awesomedk

My rig :

R7 1700
Taichi
16 GB G.skill 3200 cl14
Corsair H115i
Corsair X570

Bios 2.0

CPU-Z Benchmark http://valid.x86.fr/d1f0m0
ST = 2341
MT = 19600


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I thought taichi was able stable with 3200mhz c14?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> I thought taichi was able stable with 3200mhz c14?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on your memory kit, and also partly how good the IMC is on your actual Ryzen chip. For memory the kits most likely to get 3200Mhz CL14 are 8GBx2 kits that are single rank and using samsung B die.


----------



## Awesomedk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> I thought taichi was able stable with 3200mhz c14?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I have been running a 16 gb kit G.skill 3200 cl14 since i got it at quoted speeds without any problems. But i did read up on others who had the motherboard and what worked for them.
Only thing is mine is the rgb ones, but they work flawlessly.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Hopefully my 32gb 8gbx4 kit will work with 8gbx2 config! They're 3200mhz c14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaduZ

This thread started just in time, my Taichi is on the way and I allready have the R7 1700 and a kit of 3733 2x8 GB Trident Z just waiting to be overclocked!


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduZ*
> 
> This thread started just in time, my Taichi is on the way and I allready have the R7 1700 and a kit of 3733 2x8 GB Trident Z just waiting to be overclocked!


Let us know how that works out. Especially the RAM kit and achieved frequency.

How did you get your hands on that board?


----------



## RaduZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Let us know how that works out. Especially the RAM kit and achieved frequency.
> 
> How did you get your hands on that board?


I'm planing to do extensive overclocks on the memory and CPU once I get the hang of it.
As for the board... It's simple I just checked every online store in my country 3 times a day until it was in stock







)


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Hi Guys

I need a bit of help please. I have Bought G.Skill 3200 RGB F4-3200C14-8GTZR 2x 8Gb Sticks, Its currently running at 2133 but I would like to run this at 3200. Please see the picture below.



Thanks


----------



## Awesomedk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I need a bit of help please. I have Bought G.Skill 3200 RGB F4-3200C14-8GTZR 2x 8Gb Sticks, Its currently running at 2133 but I would like to run this at 3200. Please see the picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Press load XMP settings (select the profile you have available)
Frequency should be 3200 if not select it just underneath, or maybe there is another problem.
Look at my picture, but no need to set the cpu.
The taichi xmp profile should set voltage and timings by itself.

BTW did you put your ram in the correct slots? in your picture it says DIMM3 DIMM4 they should be in like this 2 and 4 being the ram









1 (2) 3 (4)


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Its in a2 and b2 slots. Is this incorrect? I have dual channel G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB 2 X 8GB Dual Channel Ram. This ram










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesomedk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Its in a2 and b2 slots. Is this incorrect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Looks right ..


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomedk*
> 
> Looks right ..


I have since changed it to A1 and B1 before its was on A2 and B2 both of these run at dual channel speed.

I have changed the XMP settings in BIOS and selected 3200. I am not sure if its working?



I have dual channel G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB 2 X 8GB Dual Channel Ram.


----------



## b0oMeR

I hear with this motherboard, if you preform some master taichi moves prior to boot, you can enter the super-uefi menu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomedk*
> 
> Looks right ..


I think you have the sticks backwards


----------



## Awesomedk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> I have since changed it to A1 and B1 before its was on A2 and B2 both of these run at dual channel speed.
> 
> I have changed the XMP settings in BIOS and selected 3200. I am not sure if its working?
> 
> 
> 
> I have dual channel G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB 2 X 8GB Dual Channel Ram.


Yes it's running 3200 = 1600 mhz, but i have them in slot 2 and 4 i see one of yours is in slot 1 in the cpu-z screenshot
If you go to the memory tab of cpu-z it says DRAM frequency, it should say around 1600 if it's running 3200.


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomedk*
> 
> Yes it's running 3200 = 1600 mhz, but i have them in slot 2 and 4 i see one of yours is in slot 1 in the cpu-z screenshot
> If you go to the memory tab of cpu-z it says DRAM frequency, it should say around 1600 if it's running 3200.


Thanks. Yeah it looks like its running at 3200 (1600 mhz). I am also looking to overclock the CPU, I have currently 3 fans and Noctua 14s running temps are around 28c idel and under load around 45c.

I need to overclock 1700 to around 3.8/3.9/4.0 but I am not sure on Voltage. Shall I overclock to 4.0 at 1.4 volt to see if it overclocks.

Whats the best way to overclocking? to start with low voltages and slowly increase? I think I have enough air cooling to hit stable 4ghz.


----------



## RaduZ

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Thanks. Yeah it looks like its running at 3200 (1600 mhz). I am also looking to overclock the CPU, I have currently 3 fans and Noctua 14s running temps are around 28c idel and under load around 45c.
> 
> I need to overclock 1700 to around 3.8/3.9/4.0 but I am not sure on Voltage. Shall I overclock to 4.0 at 1.4 volt to see if it overclocks.
> 
> Whats the best way to overclocking? to start with low voltages and slowly increase? I think I have enough air cooling to hit stable 4ghz.






I do it in 2 ways:

The quick and dirty way: when you have an idea from reading forums what voltage to put for the frequency you want and then do the fine tuning from there. Like you said, 4.0 at 1.4 volts, and if it doesn't boot go up in voltage and do the usual thing you do to test for stability.
This is the way I do my overclocks when going for bench runs but I would not recommend if you have the time to do it the proper way.

The "proper way": pick a starting voltage of let's say 1.35 and go up in clocks from there until the system is not stable and then increase the voltages you want to tweak, then once you get to the frequency you are happy with, start fine tuning there. Also try to overclock one thing at a time, don't go with overclocked RAM and even GPU just to keep variables to a minimum. You may find that at your maximum CPU OC the memory won't go to the frequency it used to or vice versa then you have to back off and fine tune some more.


----------



## Awesomedk

Well the chip gets very hot under load, but a safe place to start would be 3.8 i think, mine does that at nice temps. After you go over that the processor gets hungry for power = hotter.
Mine did 3.9 with the stock cooler, and now 4.0 with Corsair H115i (aio watercooler).
I suggest you start with 3800 mhz and 1.25 V and then you can play around from there, if it's unstable you need to up the voltage a little the max recommended by amd was 1.35 mine is set to 1.4. Beware of the temps under load! it goes from 0-60 in seconds








I suggest you have cpuid HWMonitor running to keep an eye on temps when doing load testing, and prepare to spend alot of time waiting for reboot and when it crashes, or you push it too hard it might reboot and just do nothing, the display on the motherboard can show 00, if it does use power button and switch it off and on again. It's normal after you set the settings in the bios, if you set the clocks too high and or voltages too low that the system will not boot and it reboots almost instantly, it will boot 4 times i think, just let it and when it comes back go to bios again. Good luck


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMajestyk*
> 
> nice timings, 1.35V right. Looks like 16GB modules are trickier...
> 
> just registered to join this party here after reading anonymously :
> MB:Asrock Taichi
> Bios: 2.0
> CPU:Ryzen 1700
> Ram: G.SKILL TridentZ 32GB (2 x 16GB) F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 14-14-14-34 1.35V
> Cooler: Wraith Spire (Corsair 110i on they way)
> 
> CPU overclocking:
> CPU went easy to 3.8GHZ fixed with a fixed voltage of 1.2, most stable when CPU load-line calibration is on 2, same level 2 for VDDCR_SOC load-line calibration. Tried level 3 but couldn't last in aida64 stress test. Temps are stable under aida64 stress test 60-63c.
> Haven't tried anything else, I think this is already great with the wraith spire. With the H110i I may try OC via p-states. Current OC is via OC Tweaker.
> 
> Ram:
> The best I could achieve so far is 3200mhz with 18-16-16-16-36 1.38V, with 1.37V Aida64 stress test would last only 5 mins. The second best setting is 2667 MHz with 14-14-14-34 1.35V. I found 2933 the most difficult one to find good timings and stable settings which in my case were 18-16-16-16-34 but haven't played with voltages here since 3200 has the same timings.
> 
> "C6" disabled also "c-state" are disabled
> 
> Different benchmarks show mixed results where some prefer higher MHz others the tighter timings.


I was able to hit 18, 18, 18, 18, 36 with the same ram and passed 8 hours of Aida64 but TM5 still throws errors so does not appear stable for me.


----------



## Lance01

Here is the best I have done so far, the first picture is stable on everything I throw at it. The second picture seems to be stable timings in aida64 but TM5 still throws errors.


----------



## Awesomedk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> I was able to hit 18, 18, 18, 18, 36 with the same ram and passed 8 hours of Aida64 but TM5 still throws errors so does not appear stable for me.


Hmm, at what speed did you use CL18 ?
Your pictures are too small for me to see, even when i open picture and zoom in.


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomedk*
> 
> Hmm, at what speed did you use CL18 ?
> Your pictures are too small for me to see, even when i open picture and zoom in.


If you click on original size you can't see the info? Odd as it is clear when I click on original size. Same timings first picture at 2933 and second picture at 3200. 3200 passes several hours of aida64 but fails in tm5 mem test.


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

I have set voltage at 1.25 and overclocked to 3.8, I ran 5 mins AIDA stress test system did not crash however I got temps at 71c.

Can I push this to 1.35 volt and overclock to 3.9?


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> I have set voltage at 1.25 and overclocked to 3.8, I ran 5 mins AIDA stress test system did not crash however I got temps at 71c.
> 
> Can I push this to 1.35 volt and overclock to 3.9?


I have been running 4.0 at 1.375 on my rig I would think you could hit 3.9 at a little lower than 1.35.


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> I have been running 4.0 at 1.375 on my rig I would think you could hit 3.9 at a little lower than 1.35.


Wow. You must have super cool system running. I am have Noctua 14s and 2 huge fans towards the bottom and one on the top of the case but temps are around 72c+ if I overclock to 4.0.

Yeah sure. I am going to try that next. Are safe temp for Ryzen still 72c?


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Wow. You must have super cool system running. I am have Noctua 14s and 2 huge fans towards the bottom and one on the top of the case but temps are around 72c+ if I overclock to 4.0.
> 
> Yeah sure. I am going to try that next. Are safe temp for Ryzen still 72c?


In a stress test like aida64 at 1.375 volts I run about 79C (running for 8 plus hours). Running BF1 I never saw it go over about 66C. I guess it depends on how you feel about the longevity of the processor and I don't think anyone can really answer what is safe as everyone seems to have a little different answers but I consider safe below 1.4 volts and 80C to 85C in a stress test and below 70C for gaming and other applications. As far as fans i have 2 in the front, one in the bottom, 1 in the back and two in the top. I run all the fans at full. Run two fans on my noctua.

Edit: Are the temps you are seeing correct in HWMonitor? I know in HWInfo they now have 2 different temps. CPU (Tctl) and CPU (Tdie) with 20C subtracted from TCTL


----------



## Batman1982

Whats your opinion, c6 enabled oder disabled? Helps disabled for a better Overclock?

Anybody knows what's the real core voltage? Get 2 different voltages in hw info, one under Cpu and one under taichi register?


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Wow. You must have super cool system running. I am have Noctua 14s and 2 huge fans towards the bottom and one on the top of the case but temps are around 72c+ if I overclock to 4.0.
> 
> Yeah sure. I am going to try that next. Are safe temp for Ryzen still 72c?
> 
> 
> 
> In a stress test like aida64 at 1.375 volts I run about 79C (running for 8 plus hours). Running BF1 I never saw it go over about 66C. I guess it depends on how you feel about the longevity of the processor and I don't think anyone can really answer what is safe as everyone seems to have a little different answers but I consider safe below 1.4 volts and 80C to 85C in a stress test and below 70C for gaming and other applications. As far as fans i have 2 in the front, one in the bottom, 1 in the back and two in the top. I run all the fans at full. Run two fans on my noctua.
> 
> Edit: Are the temps you are seeing correct in HWMonitor? I know in HWInfo they now have 2 different temps. CPU (Tctl) and CPU (Tdie) with 20C subtracted from TCTL
Click to expand...

Temps are showing almost the same on hwinfo and hwmonitor apps. I have 3.9 running at 1.3 volt hwinfo and hwinfo are showing max temp at 56c but hwmonitor is showing 57c. I have all fans running at full speed now.

Its a lot cooler than before where before it was showing around 71c+ same volt and same overclock at 3.9 but now its a lot cooler at 57c max. Maybe its due to fans now being on full speed. It also could be that weather in the uk at day time was 30c when I was doing the test now at night its 11c only.

Currently Aida has been running for an hour so far no crashes. How long do I need to run this test before you can call it stable.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Temps are showing almost the same on hwinfo and hwmonitor apps. I have 3.9 running at 1.3 volt hwinfo and hwinfo are showing max temp at 56c but hwmonitor is showing 57c. I have all fans running at full speed now.
> 
> Its a lot cooler than before where before it was showing around 71c+ same volt and same overclock at 3.9 but now its a lot cooler at 57c max. Maybe its due to fans now being on full speed. It also could be that weather in the uk at day time was 30c when I was doing the test now at night its 11c only.
> 
> Currently Aida has been running for an hour so far no crashes. How long do I need to run this test before you can call it stable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nice, those are really good temps!! Some people say 2 hours some say 48 hours. I normally run it overnight.
Edit: I have 2 rigs running 1800. One is my wife's and a different mobo but they are both stable at 4.0 1.375.
Have not tried 3.9 yet.


----------



## seiferoth10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batman1982*
> 
> Anybody knows what's the real core voltage? Get 2 different voltages in hw info, one under Cpu and one under taichi register?


I've been going off the Vcore under the Taichi section of HWinfo. Why? Because that one actually responds differently based on your LLC level, which tells me that it's reading in real time how the mobo is correcting voltage droop under load. To me, the cpu core voltage under the Ryzen section just seems like it's telling you the value you put into the bios (or I've seen other random values in there that have no correlation to the settings I put in the bios) with no real time monitoring.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Do you guys know the maximum amperage on the fan headers? I'm planning on running 3 SP120s on 1 header. 3x SP120 front of the case and 3xSP120 on the top case


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Temps are showing almost the same on hwinfo and hwmonitor apps. I have 3.9 running at 1.3 volt hwinfo and hwinfo are showing max temp at 56c but hwmonitor is showing 57c. I have all fans running at full speed now.
> 
> Its a lot cooler than before where before it was showing around 71c+ same volt and same overclock at 3.9 but now its a lot cooler at 57c max. Maybe its due to fans now being on full speed. It also could be that weather in the uk at day time was 30c when I was doing the test now at night its 11c only.
> 
> Currently Aida has been running for an hour so far no crashes. How long do I need to run this test before you can call it stable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, those are really good temps!! Some people say 2 hours some say 48 hours. I normally run it overnight.
> Edit: I have 2 rigs running 1800. One is my wife's and a different mobo but they are both stable at 4.0 1.375.
> Have not tried 3.9 yet.
Click to expand...

Yeah 3.9 is stable with IBT and Aida. I ran aida for 9 hours it was stable for me.

I tried 4.0 with 1.375 volt but when i run vpuz it shows 1535 not 4025. I also tried pstate method but cinebench crashes at 1.375 or 1.4 volts.

I am starting to think that my overclock is max 3.9.

Could you please share the screenshots of your bios overclock volt and frequency please.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Yeah 3.9 is stable with IBT and Aida. I ran aida for 9 hours it was stable for me.
> 
> I tried 4.0 with 1.375 volt but when i run vpuz it shows 1535 not 4025. I also tried pstate method but cinebench crashes at 1.375 or 1.4 volts.
> 
> I am starting to think that my overclock is max 3.9.
> 
> Could you please share the screenshots of your bios overclock volt and frequency please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No problem. I really did not make many changes; however, last night I had to bump up the voltage to 1.3875 as it crashed doing a FPU only test.

Check out post number 1225 which is 5 posts down from the top of the page to see some results I ran for temps and voltages. The link is below:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/amds-ryzen-cpus-formerly-zen.799348/page-123


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Thanks for screenshots. I will try to match the settings and i hopefully i can get same clocks as you. Btw what bios version are you using? I am on 2.0

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Thanks for screenshots. I will try to match the settings and i hopefully i can get same clocks as you. Btw what bios version are you using? I am on 2.0
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I am on the same bios version as you.


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Thanks Lance. I have tried your settings cinebench competed the process with score 1725 i think. When i ran ibt test system crashed at 4.0 with 1.3875. I than increased volt to 1.4 and same thing happened it crashed with ibt test. I also applied your ram settings 2933 with 4.0 overclock. I don't think 4.0 is possible with my 1700 chip.

I am now running 3.9 with 1.3 volt and xmp enabled with 3200 ram. System didnt crash with ibt or cinebench test.

Do i need to manually configure the ram or xmp profile is good enough for 3200 with 3.9 overclock? I did set vram volt to 1.35.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Strange thing is i am getting almost same result at cinebench 1720 with 3.9 and 4.0 overclock. Only difference is system does not crash at 3.9 with xmp 3200 profile.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Strange thing is i am getting almost same result at cinebench 1720 with 3.9 and 4.0 overclock. Only difference is system does not crash at 3.9 with xmp 3200 profile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I could not really tell you on the XMP but if it is stable I would just leave it set to XMP. XMP does not work for me on the 16GB x 2 sticks yet but hoping it will with additional bios updates. Well if you can do 3.9 at 1.3 that is great!! Good speed and safe voltage for sure. Here was my Cinebench score at 4.0:


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> I could not really tell you on the XMP but if it is stable I would just leave it set to XMP. XMP does not work for me on the 16GB x 2 sticks yet but hoping it will with additional bios updates. Well if you can do 3.9 at 1.3 that is great!! Good speed and safe voltage for sure. Here was my Cinebench score at 4.0:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice scores. Once you enable full 3200 on both sticks Cinebench score will improve. I think I will settle for 3.9 for now, there is no way I can do 4.0 on this chip. I had too many crashes on all kind of voltages.

Look at this screen shot @4.0 and 3.9 overclock scores are almost identical.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







What do you think of that score? This is with ram running at 3200 and 3.9 at 1.3 volt.


----------



## ninjewz

Hey guys,

Just updated to the 2.0 BIOS. Everything seems good except the only weird thing is that for some reason HWMonitor is reading double my vcore now. It scared the hell out of me but HWInfo64 was reading it normally. Anyone else experience something like that?


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

My 3.9 oc at 1.3 volt and ram running at 3200 passed 8 hours aida but when I shutdown the system and start again i get 3 to 4 post attempts and then i could POST. When I boot up windows cpu- z shows stock speed etc.

I even try to increase the voltage etc but same happens. I think system is not liking 3200 ram frequency with 3.9 overclock.

Another thing i dont like is if i use any overcloking method including pstate where i have put idle clock at 2200 but in windows it stays overclocked to 3.8 or 3.9 there is no power saving enabled even though i have enabled c6 and global cstate in bios.

Does anyone know whats happening?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikkinen

Hello to all,

I would like to ask you if you are using vcore offset, fixed or p-states.

I'd like to maintain on the power saving and oc with offset vcore, it might work?

During this weekend I will build my new config:

Asrock X370 Taichi
Ryzen 1700
Corsair LPX 3200 ver.5.39
Intel 600P 256gb
Arctic Liquid Freezer 240
Sapphire RX 480 8GB


----------



## sonicslide

Hi, I'm new here.

I have a x370 Taichi (Bios Version 2.00) with a 1700x cooled by a Alphacool Eisbaer AiO.

1. Project memory 3200

Today I will get my third "supported" RAM kit (G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 RGB kit).
I already tried a G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 Kit and the new "Ryzen supported" G.Skill Flare X 3200 CL4 Kit.

All kits could not be configured by XMP.

It is impossible for me to set 3200 manually too.
I set DRAM Voltage to 1,350V, DRAM Frequency to 3200, VDDCR_SOC Voltage to 1,25V, VDDCR_SOC LLC to 2.

The result is always a short F9 message with an endless boot loop.

I read somewhere, that the reason could be the memory controller of the CPU, so i ordered a second 1700x arriving today.
Another reason could be my activated Cool n Quiet mode.
Will try these two things later.

Anyone got an idea concerning my RAM problem?

2. Project Ryzen 4,0

At the moment the 1700x is running on 3,9 with CPU Voltage (V) 1,375, LLC5 all stable.
My goal is to reach 4,0.

In the OC Tweaker Settings CPU Voltage (V) is 1,375.
There is another Setting called CPU Vcore Voltage which is Auto.

Can someone explain me these two parameters?

Ryzen runs on 4,0 with CPU Voltage (V) 1,45V.
I think there are several other parameters to get a better V value for 4,0 beside CPU Voltage (V) and LLC.

Anyone got an idea concerning my CPU problem?

Sonicslide
(Not a native Speaker.)


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicslide*
> 
> Hi, I'm new here.
> 
> I have a x370 Taichi (Bios Version 2.00) with a 1700x cooled by a Alphacool Eisbaer AiO.
> 
> 1. Project memory 3200
> 
> Today I will get my third "supported" RAM kit (G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 RGB kit).
> I already tried a G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 Kit and the new "Ryzen supported" G.Skill Flare X 3200 CL4 Kit.
> 
> All kits could not be configured by XMP.
> 
> It is impossible for me to set 3200 manually too.
> I set DRAM Voltage to 1,350V, DRAM Frequency to 3200, VDDCR_SOC Voltage to 1,25V, VDDCR_SOC LLC to 2.
> 
> The result is always a short F9 message with an endless boot loop.
> 
> I read somewhere, that the reason could be the memory controller of the CPU, so i ordered a second 1700x arriving today.
> Another reason could be my activated Cool n Quiet mode.
> Will try these two things later.
> 
> Anyone got an idea concerning my RAM problem?
> 
> 2. Project Ryzen 4,0
> 
> At the moment the 1700x is running on 3,9 with CPU Voltage (V) 1,375, LLC5 all stable.
> My goal is to reach 4,0.
> 
> In the OC Tweaker Settings CPU Voltage (V) is 1,375.
> There is another Setting called CPU Vcore Voltage which is Auto.
> 
> Can someone explain me these two parameters?
> 
> Ryzen runs on 4,0 with CPU Voltage (V) 1,45V.
> I think there are several other parameters to get a better V value for 4,0 beside CPU Voltage (V) and LLC.
> 
> Anyone got an idea concerning my CPU problem?
> 
> Sonicslide
> (Not a native Speaker.)


You are correct that it could be the processor or my hopes are that future bios updates will fix the ram stability. You asked some good questions about the bios and am hoping someone else can answer them for you. I am new to the asrock bios and was also wondering why they had the CPU voltage in 2 different areas on the bios.


----------



## gergregg

Having the same issue with my 1700, 8gb x 2 gskill b die and taichi. Each stick will run 3200 by itself but F9 reboots with both sticks in dual channel. I'm very curious to see what you find out with the new cpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicslide*
> 
> Today I will get my third "supported" RAM kit (G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 RGB kit).
> I already tried a G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 Kit and the new "Ryzen supported" G.Skill Flare X 3200 CL4 Kit.
> 
> All kits could not be configured by XMP.
> 
> It is impossible for me to set 3200 manually too.
> I set DRAM Voltage to 1,350V, DRAM Frequency to 3200, VDDCR_SOC Voltage to 1,25V, VDDCR_SOC LLC to 2.
> 
> The result is always a short F9 message with an endless boot loop.


----------



## ninjewz

Has anyone been able to successfully OC on this motherboard using P States? I tried to do it but apparently if you alter the VID in P State 0 you'll be locked out of it and it will never be accessed. I attempted to overclock to my regular 3.975GHz without altering the VID and using a voltage offset instead. It didn't work and when I'd try to put high load on my CPU, it would instantly fail-safe so I'm assuming the voltage didn't increase with the load. It was idling ~1.23V. It's getting incredibly aggravating.


----------



## RyzenMan

Taichi is available at Newegg now :

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157757

Just got one









Guys any recommendation for least expensive Ram? I am OK running at 2933.
How is https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231929


----------



## LamaPopo

I'm a bit confused and hope you'll can give me some awnsers.

I'm running an 1700x @ 3.9 at stock vcore voltage (1.35) through PStates on air cooling on the X370 Taichi. The computer will change it's speed according to the workload and thereby I can have a quieter computer when doing non-intensive workloads. So far exactly what I want!
The thing is that Windows will report warnings about hardware corrections on one or multiple cores with a stock vcore voltage of 1.35 running 3900 Mhz for extended periods. Changing the VCore to something greater than 3.5 makes the warnings disappear like snow before the sun.

I figured out is that if you deviate from the default VID "20" value in one PState. (As an example change the FID to 9C (3900mhz) and VID to 1C (1.375) of PState0) the computer will not run in PState0. So you need to change the VID for all the Pstates if you want to run with a higher voltage. Here comes the 'CPU VCore Voltage' settings in the OC Tweaker screen of the bios. At-least, I think?
I also want to run the VCore in offset mode. Less heat, tear and unnecessary power usage when I don't need the performance of Ryzen.
My big question is what do I need to put there to get the VCore voltage to a maximum of 1.375 volts?


----------



## BigBoyMarky

Does anyone else have Dominator Platinums running at 2933 or above? I can't get my 3000 kit to run past 2666 :/


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenMan*
> 
> Taichi is available at Newegg now :
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157757
> 
> Just got one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys any recommendation for least expensive Ram? I am OK running at 2933.
> How is https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231929


I'm running Geil Evo X 3000. Set to XMP 2993, no hassle.
I think I've seen people being able to get the 3200 version running on 3200. Slightly cheaper than G Skills, but tall though to accommodate RGB Lighting.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820158127&cm_re=geil_evo_x-_-20-158-127-_-Product

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820158130&cm_re=geil_evo_x-_-20-158-130-_-Product

I got mine a while ago for $99 bucks. Should've got the 3200 version that went on sale for $109 that time. Maybe around Dec last year.


----------



## iRUSH

Is there a definitive 3200 kit for this board or can I generally get whatever?

I just picked up the Taichi and a 1700x

Thanks!


----------



## DMFD-Minister

I've been reading on this for at least the past 8 hours. This board, newegg, reddit, and the challenge of course is that firmware needs to catch up. I'm not educated enough yet to use the correct verbiage, but I think I understand the basic concepts. Also, I snagged a Taichi off Newegg the other day by sheer luck, hence why I started researching.

Some Facts:

- Higher memory frequency significantly improves Ryzen performance in many games because it affects the speed at which Ryzen can communicate between the two halves of the CPU. Many benchmarks have been done that prove this with some showing 10-15% improvement.

- It's not just the memory frequency, but also the CAS latency that improves performance as well

- Samsung-B chips seem to be able to run stable at higher frequencies. A list that has been posted on Reddit can be found

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/

-AsRock has posted and continues to update supported memory on the Taichi. It appears that many of the memory part numbers they provide are not complete or are not the SKU used for ordering as I'm having challenges locating certain compatible parts anywhere.

- Some users seems to be reporting successful runs at advertised frequencies while others on the same memory do not. This leads me to believe there may also be something else than affects the ability to run at advertised memory speeds such as how stable the CPU overclock is, motherboard, etc.

Theory:

- G.Skill Tridentz CAS 14 / https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod..._re=F4-3200C14D-16GTZr-_-20-232-485-_-Product seem to be Samsung-B chips and as such, this memory should have a higher chance of operating at advertised frequencies.

- G.Skill Flare X has multiple reports of successful runs on advertised timings/speed.

So that's what I've found out so far. I've never spent more than $90 on RAM, so this is a little painful to my wallet. I'm stuck between the FlareX 3200 and TridentZ RGB 3200 (just $25 more for RGB woohoo). My practical side might win out on me ditching the RGB. We shall see.


----------



## Batman1982

Got the gskill flares running @ 3200 cl14 , i didn't test to much but with bios 2.0 only one click to xmp and system boots into windows. The next days not @ home when i'm back end next week i can report.


----------



## ninjewz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LamaPopo*
> 
> I'm a bit confused and hope you'll can give me some awnsers.
> 
> I'm running an 1700x @ 3.9 at stock vcore voltage (1.35) through PStates on air cooling on the X370 Taichi. The computer will change it's speed according to the workload and thereby I can have a quieter computer when doing non-intensive workloads. So far exactly what I want!
> The thing is that Windows will report warnings about hardware corrections on one or multiple cores with a stock vcore voltage of 1.35 running 3900 Mhz for extended periods. Changing the VCore to something greater than 3.5 makes the warnings disappear like snow before the sun.
> 
> I figured out is that if you deviate from the default VID "20" value in one PState. (As an example change the FID to 9C (3900mhz) and VID to 1C (1.375) of PState0) the computer will not run in PState0. So you need to change the VID for all the Pstates if you want to run with a higher voltage. Here comes the 'CPU VCore Voltage' settings in the OC Tweaker screen of the bios. At-least, I think?
> I also want to run the VCore in offset mode. Less heat, tear and unnecessary power usage when I don't need the performance of Ryzen.
> My big question is what do I need to put there to get the VCore voltage to a maximum of 1.375 volts?


If you're putting all the VIDs on all the P States to the same value, then you're essentially overclocking your CPU in the same way of someone just entering a voltage in "Fixed Mode." The only difference is that you get to customize what frequencies your P States function at. I feel like the point of having access to P States, and the purpose of buying a more expensive motherboard, is the potential to customize your P States are the most efficient voltage settings for its corresponding frequency for heat management/longevity. It's been a very aggravating process.


----------



## iRUSH

How can you tell if there's Sammy B-Die? How's this look?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313848&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Memory+%28Desktop+Memory%29-_-N82E16820313848&gclid=Cj0KEQjww7zHBRCToPSj_c_WjZIBEiQAj8il5KGSt5tmpMktqp51qGDbl3xePnEkAD50WOg92kxMGJsaAtMF8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## seiferoth10

3200 C14 ram is highly likely to be Samsung B die, 3200 C16 is probably SK Hynix. The kits I've seen that have had the most success are G.Skill (Trident, tempest, their rgb whatevers, flare x) 2x8gb 3200 c14 kits.


----------



## DMFD-Minister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> How can you tell if there's Sammy B-Die? How's this look?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313848&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Memory+%28Desktop+Memory%29-_-N82E16820313848&gclid=Cj0KEQjww7zHBRCToPSj_c_WjZIBEiQAj8il5KGSt5tmpMktqp51qGDbl3xePnEkAD50WOg92kxMGJsaAtMF8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


That is probably not a B-Die.

- Samsung-B chips seem to be able to run stable at higher frequencies. A list that has been

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/
 can be found here.


----------



## Malinkadink

I have a kit of this https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485&cm_re=G.SKILL_TridentZ_RGB_Series-_-20-232-485-_-Product

Running 2.0 BIOS with a 1700

I am able to warm boot 2933 with 18-17-17-38 timings when i have a 3.8ghz OC on the CPU.

Otherwise coldboot with 2133 only.

Without a CPU OC i can cold boot 2933 with the same timings. Any idea why this is?


----------



## MrMajestyk

Finally I have received my aio cooler H110i and here is the next level of my overclocking.
First for the RAMs, as I stated in my first post the main culprit in my case is the value for cas latency. So I had it run at 3200 18-16-16-34 but changed to 18-14-14-34 as the next 2 values don't seem to cause any issues which is stable, 16 for cas will not work no matter what settings I try or what voltage I set. But this is for now good.

CPU
Once I installed the cooler (which was a pain as I had mounted in front of the R5 and the screws don't align, had to break the corners of top fans to fix at least with 6 screws) I went straight to 4000 GHZ and had 2 iterations of voltage setting, this setting is super stable, had aida run over night for 8 hours without a crash. 4050 turned out be also very stable with slight voltage adjustment. Then I made the jump straight to 4100 after a crash in aida after 1 1/2 hours I upped the voltage to 1.418V which actually is a bit high for my taste. I think the sweet spot for my CPU is 4050 or 4075 with acceptable voltage but I'm stubborn as it currently runs fine with 4100 should it die due to wear and tear from power it'll be time for Ryzen 2







.

Temps are also great (I think).
After the 8 hour test in aida with the 4050 overclock I noticed the max clock value for all clocks showed 4162, not sure how to read this. Can go to 4150 ??









btw all overclocking done via p-states except drams

Benchmarks finally look nice;

http://valid.x86.fr/yg2zuv


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Where in Taichi bios can we change dram boot voltage?


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*
> 
> Where in Taichi bios can we change dram boot voltage?


go to OC Tweaker, down you will see "voltage mode" change to OC Mode, further down you will see "DRAM Voltage" standard is on auto. Either first change to XMP profile and then adjust speed, timings and voltage manually as you like

sorry missed the word boot in your Q, I haven't found that one either yet, as far as know you would need to go through BCLK and that's what I don't want to do


----------



## LamaPopo

....


----------



## LamaPopo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjewz*
> 
> If you're putting all the VIDs on all the P States to the same value, then you're essentially overclocking your CPU in the same way of someone just entering a voltage in "Fixed Mode." The only difference is that you get to customize what frequencies your P States function at. I feel like the point of having access to P States, and the purpose of buying a more expensive motherboard, is the potential to customize your P States are the most efficient voltage settings for its corresponding frequency for heat management/longevity. It's been a very aggravating process.


So my computer not running in PState0 after I changed the VID of PState0 to 1C and leaving all the other PStates on Auto is a bug?


----------



## Foo

Hey all,

In the middle of building a new PC (Taichi mobo, ryzen 1700X, aorus xtreme 1080ti, gskill trident 3200 16gb cl16). - CPU is water cooled via a corsair AIO.

Been a LONG time since I did any OC'n, reading about the thread a lot of stuff is lost on me right now, ie pstates etc??

Can anyone advise on when I set my PC up, what sort of things in the bios should I have enabled/disabled, how to get the memory to 3200 stable / what timings?

What to change to get 4ghz+ on the cpu

Or if anyone has a suitable OC profile they can share?

Appreciate any input!

Cheers


----------



## Chrissr6

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and to overclocking. I need some help with troubleshooting. My PC will try to Post 3-5 times after I overclock. Have tried 3.9,4.0,4.1. I was able to run cinebench on all speeds. I ran 4.1 with 1.45 volts. 4.0 1.4 volts and 1.35. And 3.9 at 1.35V. Before I ran any stress tests I wanted to make sure the settings stayed saved in the BIOS when I reboot.

That's the problem. With each speed, and each voltage settings, They all would to Post multiple times then boot to windows at stock speed/settings.

I run the Flare x 8gbx2 3200 memory at that speed.

Cooling inst the issue as idle temps are 35C. (haven't ran stress test yet to see under load). It's the thermaltake ultimate 3.0 so cooling isn't a problem. ( Bought the bracket on their website)

I used this video as a "guideline" to help me along with various other information on the web 




Anyone that can help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrissr6*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and to overclocking. I need some help with troubleshooting. My PC will try to Post 3-5 times after I overclock. Have tried 3.9,4.0,4.1. I was able to run cinebench on all speeds. I ran 4.1 with 1.45 volts. 4.0 1.4 volts and 1.35. And 3.9 at 1.35V. Before I ran any stress tests I wanted to make sure the settings stayed saved in the BIOS when I reboot.
> 
> That's the problem. With each speed, and each voltage settings, They all would to Post multiple times then boot to windows at stock speed/settings.
> 
> I run the Flare x 8gbx2 3200 memory at that speed.
> 
> Cooling inst the issue as idle temps are 35C. (haven't ran stress test yet to see under load). It's the thermaltake ultimate 3.0 so cooling isn't a problem. ( Bought the bracket on their website)
> 
> I used this video as a "guideline" to help me along with various other information on the web
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that can help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


I've noticed the board likes to reset itself to default after going through a couple failed bootcycles, as it shoud. Even when you go back into the BIOS and you still see that all your settings are there, and you change one setting only that one setting you just altered will actually take effect when you exit and save settings. Everything else is still going to behave like its on default so if you have a 3900Mhz OC set and it shows 3900 you'll still boot into stock speeds.

Best way around this is to save your settings at the bottom of the OC tweaker page and load the last stable overclock from there if you have it fail to boot.

I found this out after having 2933Mhz ram speed working and then trying to go to 3200Mhz which failed to boot. When i went back into BIOS i set it back to 2933 and it failed again, 2666 failed, 2400 failed. I was confused how this could be since i just had 2933Mhz working fine, and the culprit was that all my voltages were reset to their defaults even though i still saw them set to what i had. After loaded my last stable OC all the settings were behaving as normal.


----------



## Demonlordess

Ok looking for some help.
I see others have been able to get ram to run at 3200 but all i am getting is 2400 to post. Any thing more will not post.

I am running G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB F4-3200C16D-16GTZR - chose this from the QVL.
BIOS is 2.0
XMP will set the speed voltage and timing to what the ram is rated to. Still wont post.

I read some one post the issue is with CR being 1T and it needs to go to 2T to support the higher speed. Cant find out where to set this.

Any advise on getting this up to 3200?


----------



## seiferoth10

There's currently no way to set the command rate, it seems to be an AMD feature due to the infinity fabric. For now, command rate will always be 1T. There were a few random bioses for the Crosshair VI Hero with a built in 2T command rate, but I don't think that helped any more people reach full memory speed, so take that with a grain of salt.

There's a few things you can try to get your ram to boot at higher speeds: Ryzen seems to like the CAS Latency (CL) in multiples of two, as my system is usually more stable if CL is an even number, so you can try that. Increase ram voltage. Loosen the ram timings. Try bumping up the SoC voltage.

Your ram is in A2 and B2 (or A1 and B1, I personally never saw the difference) right?


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonlordess*
> 
> Ok looking for some help.
> I see others have been able to get ram to run at 3200 but all i am getting is 2400 to post. Any thing more will not post.
> 
> I am running G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB F4-3200C16D-16GTZR - chose this from the QVL.
> BIOS is 2.0
> XMP will set the speed voltage and timing to what the ram is rated to. Still wont post.
> 
> I read some one post the issue is with CR being 1T and it needs to go to 2T to support the higher speed. Cant find out where to set this.
> 
> Any advise on getting this up to 3200?


Try what I put up earlier. Your rams timing spec is 16, so select XMP than manually set the first value cas latency to 18, rest 16-16-34. If this doesn't boot make it 18-18-16-34 if this doesn't boot 18-18-18-34, if this doesn't boot 20-16-16-34, got the idea ? As per XMP voltage for ram should show 1.35, I would set in same bios section voltage to OC mode but don't change any voltage or overclock the CPU. CPU is easier than ram so find first your ram settings.

Sometimes the timings for 3200 may require too loose timings so see if 2993 with tighter timings performs better, first attempt with 2993 for ram should be 16-16-16-34.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LamaPopo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ninjewz*
> 
> If you're putting all the VIDs on all the P States to the same value, then you're essentially overclocking your CPU in the same way of someone just entering a voltage in "Fixed Mode." The only difference is that you get to customize what frequencies your P States function at. I feel like the point of having access to P States, and the purpose of buying a more expensive motherboard, is the potential to customize your P States are the most efficient voltage settings for its corresponding frequency for heat management/longevity. It's been a very aggravating process.
> 
> 
> 
> So my computer not running in PState0 after I changed the VID of PState0 to 1C and leaving all the other PStates on Auto is a bug?
Click to expand...

Someone posted a YouTube video "how to overclock Ryzen" check that it's good. If you only change one value for postage 0 you won't know what it's doing, I had overlooked one value and it seemed to combine all values in my example to 30xx ghz value. So best pstate0 and 1 identical and 2 as per that video to downclock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjewz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMajestyk*
> 
> Someone posted a YouTube video "how to overclock Ryzen" check that it's good. If you only change one value for postage 0 you won't know what it's doing, I had overlooked one value and it seemed to combine all values in my example to 30xx ghz value. So best pstate0 and 1 identical and 2 as per that video to downclock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I watched that and did use it initially but the thing is that just using the simple multiplier style I essentially get a similar result to P State overclocking. That doesn't really seem right to me.


----------



## MrMajestyk

yes if you only use pstate 0 it is the same as doing the multiplier thing, with that your CPU will always perform max even if you only write text in notepad. With the combi of pstate 0,1,2 you can decide hoe the CPU behaves, you could also set 0 for max power, 1 less than 0 and 2 less than 1 so the system, game etc will get what they need based on your pstates - not sure if I'm able to make it clear...

btw AMD good read: https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-03/AMD-Ryzen-Processor-and-AMD-Ryzen-Master-Overclocking-Users-Guide.pdf


----------



## 1d10t

Hi.Sorry i couldn't find thread that specifically discuss about water cooling this board,could i post it here?
If not,could anyone point me to a another threads?

Best regards,


----------



## Czarcastic

My rig:
Ryzen 1700
X370 Taichi
2x16GB G.Skill TridentZ CL16
1080 GTX
Corsair H110i (worked with AM4 bracket out of the box).
EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2

I didn't mess with P state or anything, I just set CPU Vcore to 1.306 and set to 3.9ghz, runs stable in all my testing. However, if I try to go to 4ghz and up, I have to raise Vcore a lot so I'm just sticking to 3.9ghz with a lower vcore. As for the memory, since I'm using 2x16GB, I can't get it to run past 2400 mhz no matter what voltage or loose timings I try. 2400mhz 16-16-16-36 seems to be the sweet spot for this memory kit. I tried my friends 2x8GB memory kit with Samsung B-dies and it runs at 3200 mhz but didn't try a stability test.


----------



## ninjewz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMajestyk*
> 
> yes if you only use pstate 0 it is the same as doing the multiplier thing, with that your CPU will always perform max even if you only write text in notepad. With the combi of pstate 0,1,2 you can decide hoe the CPU behaves, you could also set 0 for max power, 1 less than 0 and 2 less than 1 so the system, game etc will get what they need based on your pstates - not sure if I'm able to make it clear...
> 
> btw AMD good read: https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-03/AMD-Ryzen-Processor-and-AMD-Ryzen-Master-Overclocking-Users-Guide.pdf


If it actually worked like that then I'd agree. But I haven't seen it actually do what it's supposed to thus far if I've set P State 0 to the same frequency and voltage as P State 1, then it just sets to that frequency and never downclocks to P State 2. If I set 0 and 1 different then it will stick in P State 1 and will never upclock itself to 0 when it's necessary. So regardless of what I do, it's always in P State 1 which kind of defeats the purpose of P State overclocking when just setting the max frequency and voltage and keeping the voltage control on Auto and it does me better than P State.


----------



## Offworld

Hi, I'm new here, joined overclock.net just for this forum xD

So I have a Ryzen 5-1600 oced to 4ghz @ 1.4v via p-state.
Now I have a question, I use a program called Rainmeter for desktop widgets, which uses 3% cpu. This leads to the cpu to be in state p0 all the time, so my cpu idles at 1.4v and a pretty high idle temp. I tried creating a p1 state with 2.8ghz and 1.05v ,but it wasn't used at all. Any ideas on how to fix thi?


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjewz*
> 
> If it actually worked like that then I'd agree. But I haven't seen it actually do what it's supposed to thus far if I've set P State 0 to the same frequency and voltage as P State 1, then it just sets to that frequency and never downclocks to P State 2. If I set 0 and 1 different then it will stick in P State 1 and will never upclock itself to 0 when it's necessary. So regardless of what I do, it's always in P State 1 which kind of defeats the purpose of P State overclocking when just setting the max frequency and voltage and keeping the voltage control on Auto and it does me better than P State.


Yes I have the same behavior. Even messed with power option (ryzen, balanced or performance), set everything to default in bios (except p states setting) and it still won't downclock.


----------



## Demonlordess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMajestyk*
> 
> Try what I put up earlier. Your rams timing spec is 16, so select XMP than manually set the first value cas latency to 18, rest 16-16-34. If this doesn't boot make it 18-18-16-34 if this doesn't boot 18-18-18-34, if this doesn't boot 20-16-16-34, got the idea ? As per XMP voltage for ram should show 1.35, I would set in same bios section voltage to OC mode but don't change any voltage or overclock the CPU. CPU is easier than ram so find first your ram settings.
> 
> Sometimes the timings for 3200 may require too loose timings so see if 2993 with tighter timings performs better, first attempt with 2993 for ram should be 16-16-16-34.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I Just tried another sweep and really let the latency go, like 26-26-26-38 and tried to give the voltage a little more 1.38 and still wont pass a post unless i bring it down to 2400.

This was not really bothering me until i read your post and saw some people were getting it above 2400. Any other ideas?

I just got my other 2 8gb modules from RMA and i even tried them on there own with no better results.


----------



## Malinkadink

Anyone successfully running 3200 14-14-14-34 on 2.0 BIOS?


----------



## lowdog

With the ram I have - Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK 16GX4M2B3200C v5.39 which are Hynix single rank I can do 3200 16-16-16-36 - 1.35v and 1.1v SOC.....only ram I have atm that can do 3200MHz, have some G-Skill TridentZ RGB 3200 F4-3200C16D which is craaaaap and can't do squat....waiting on the FlareX 3200MHz-C14D to arrive.

Bios 2.0


----------



## lowdog

Wooops wrong post


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjewz*
> 
> If it actually worked like that then I'd agree. But I haven't seen it actually do what it's supposed to thus far if I've set P State 0 to the same frequency and voltage as P State 1, then it just sets to that frequency and never downclocks to P State 2. If I set 0 and 1 different then it will stick in P State 1 and will never upclock itself to 0 when it's necessary. So regardless of what I do, it's always in P State 1 which kind of defeats the purpose of P State overclocking when just setting the max frequency and voltage and keeping the voltage control on Auto and it does me better than P State.


you are right, noticed mine doesn't downclock too, tried different settings..hmmm


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Anyone successfully running 3200 14-14-14-34 on 2.0 BIOS?


nope, that would be the thing, have them currently running at 18-12-12-30 1.37V which gave aida memory benchmark a good push from previously 18-14-14-34


----------



## Chrissr6

I think I figured it out. I had disabled AM4 advance boot training. When on Auto I never had the constant POST problem. My chip couldn't hit a stable 4.1. No matter what voltage I used. Even when I Used high figures just to "see". After 2 hours of Prime 95, 2 hours of various benchmarking and 4 hours of gaming. (Cant wait around and not game) No issues at 4.0 at 1.39375V. Also got my 1080 TI Amp Extreme Today so boy o boy was today a great day.


----------



## Azureoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Anyone successfully running 3200 14-14-14-34 on 2.0 BIOS?


Yes, I am using the G.Skill Flare X 3200 c14 8GBx2 modules.


----------



## seiferoth10

Buildzoid did a VRM teardown of the Taichi:




Also, around 20:30 he explains exactly what the LLC settings are doing, very informative.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seiferoth10*
> 
> Buildzoid did a VRM teardown of the Taichi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, around 20:30 he explains exactly what the LLC settings are doing, very informative.


Seems like he is taking his measurements for vcore from the wrong place so his findings on LLC are inacurate. Chew over at extreme systems took DMM reading from the socket which are acurate so 1.4 set in bios and LLC level 1 will give 1.4 at socket....software voltage measurement is also way off.


----------



## seiferoth10

I found Chew's video on the Taichi.




You're right about DMMing the voltages, back of the socket is the only place to get accurate readings.


----------



## Hotfix

Glad to see someone else with the same concern. I updated yesterday to 2.0 BIOS and am seeing the same issue of nearly double vcore showing in hwmonitor. I used a meter to check voltages from the back of the motherboard and they're what they should be for me (1.3V).


----------



## Czarcastic

So if you read the voltage behind the motherboard at LLC level 1,2,3 you get "normal readings" but if you do it at the far capacitor you will get "abnormally high readings."


----------



## Lance01

So should I be concerned about using 4.0 at 1.3875 at level 2. His video seems to show it would shorten the lifespan of the processor. I did find that 3.9 at 1.331 at level 4 is also stable for me. I guess I will stick with that for now. Not sure whether to believe the concerns on that video or not.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> So should I be concerned about using 4.0 at 1.3875 at level 2. His video seems to show it would shorten the lifespan of the processor. I did find that 3.9 at 1.331 at level 4 is also stable for me. I guess I will stick with that for now. Not sure whether to believe the concerns on that video or not.


I'm currently 3.9 @ 1.28 level 3 which has been stable.


----------



## iRUSH

Can Ryzen overclock and still work normal? Idle back down with all of the power saving features?

Similar to Intel is what I'm asking.

I see people having to run performance mode awhile back. Didn't know if some of this has been ironed out ☺


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarcastic*
> 
> I'm currently 3.9 @ 1.28 level 3 which has been stable.


I normally test with Aida64 only fpu checked for a few hours and then with all checked for about 12 hours. I could pass at a lower voltage using all checked for 12 hours but normally have to raise the voltage a bit when testing with fpu only as it it requires a little more voltage.

Have not tried level 3 at 3.9 yet but you might just have a better chip than me. After testing 1.331 was as low as I could go without crashing using aida 64.


----------



## Yolavi

Taichi is an awesome board, TridentZ 3200C14 worked as specked with original P1.50 bios, i updated bios to newest P2.00 after about hour of testing, and still goin', even more tight


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yolavi*
> 
> Taichi is an awesome board, TridentZ 3200C14 worked as specked with original P1.50 bios, i updated bios to newest P2.00 after about hour of testing, and still goin', even more tight


Link to RAM kit?


----------



## Yolavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Link to RAM kit?


I bought these from Amazon, couldnt found those from there anymore, its an 16GB (2x8) G.Skill Tridentz kit.

Exact model is; F4-3200C14D-16GTZ.


----------



## Batman1982

@ people who wondering about 2 different v-Cores, i got this answer from Asrock

It is our BIOS extra setting instead of a bug.
Normally, users could only modify CPU internal voltage.
But on this model, we mounted with extra PWM IC to let users control CPU external voltage.
In BIOS \ OC Tweaker \ CPU Configuration \ CPU Voltage, this option is to adjust CPU internal voltage.
In BIOS \ OC Tweaker \ Voltage Configuration \ Fixed (Offset) Voltage, this option is to adjust CPU external voltage.

Note: If users set CPU internal voltage and CPU external voltage at the same time, CPU voltage would only change based on CPU external voltage setting.

good question what to do now with this information, but i set both cores to the same voltage i think


----------



## tenminutemailer

I have this board with a r7 1700, along with the g.skill flare x kit, F4-3200C14D-16GFX
I believe the memory is single rank with samsung b-die chips. (its on the QVLs, too)
I bought that kit and this board specifically because of the memory issues.

With the xmp profile I can reach 2933 mhz easily with timings on 14,
but I can't get 3200mhz to post even with 1.15v vddr_soc, 1.4v dram, and loose timings (20).
I use the A2-B2 slots as the manual suggests, and my bios is at the latest version 2.0

Do I just have bad luck with these parts? How would I find out if my cpu's memory controller, the board, or the memory is the culprit?
Anything more I can try? I haven't tried using a single stick. Should I just hope a future bios update helps? I read the command rate should be 2 rather than 1, not sure.


----------



## StylesTW

Hi Everyone







,
I was recently able to purchase an X370 Taichi (still waiting for this and a few other parts to arrive) for a long overdue upgrade/build. However, I could use any and all help from you experts. Being I'm no longer in my "prime", a bit older, and having never overclocked a CPU before, let alone the Ryzen 1700 which I'm hearing can be a bit finicky in conjunction with the BIOS updates and memory etc. the task is becoming a bit overwhelming. But first a bit about the build/components:

*CPU:* AMD RYZEN 7 1700 (was between the 1700 and 1700x but everyone suggested I just overclock the 1700, it will be "easy" they said hehe)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H115i (really hoping this thing is quiet)
*Motherboard:* ASRock X370 Taichi (came with a wifi card + heard people were getting their 3200 RAM to work on it)
*Memory:* G.Skill TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory (same as above)
*SSD:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 1TB (not going to lie paid a bit much but have heard great things about the EVO series)
*HDD:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM (is just a HDD)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Superclocked Gaming ACX 3.0 (was between 1070 and 1080 but I have an Acer Predator x34 widescreen so I wasn't sure if the 1070 would be enough)
*PSU:* EVGA SuperNOVA P2 850W (even 750 is overkill but at least the fan won't be turning on 90% of the time)

I'm not looking to heavily over-clock the CPU as is EXTREMELY important I don't hear the cooler fan but it would be awesome to get it to 3.9ghz. However, I have NO CLUE which settings to input into the x370 Taichi once I get it, how to get the memory to read properly as 3200 (should I have gotten 3400+?). As you can see I'm a bit confused (I promise you I'm old but not "that" old hehe).

If anyone could help me out, guide me or provide me with a step by step/settings, I would truly appreciate it and will forever be in your debt.

Note: Here is a link to the exact memory I bought:


----------



## RaduZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batman1982*
> 
> @ people who wondering about 2 different v-Cores, i got this answer from Asrock
> 
> It is our BIOS extra setting instead of a bug.
> Normally, users could only modify CPU internal voltage.
> But on this model, we mounted with extra PWM IC to let users control CPU external voltage.
> In BIOS \ OC Tweaker \ CPU Configuration \ CPU Voltage, this option is to adjust CPU internal voltage.
> In BIOS \ OC Tweaker \ Voltage Configuration \ Fixed (Offset) Voltage, this option is to adjust CPU external voltage.
> 
> Note: If users set CPU internal voltage and CPU external voltage at the same time, CPU voltage would only change based on CPU external voltage setting.
> 
> good question what to do now with this information, but i set both cores to the same voltage i think


Can somone tell me what they mean by CPU External Voltage? I never heard of such a thing :-?


----------



## StylesTW

Hi Everyone







,
I was recently able to purchase an X370 Taichi (still waiting for this and a few other parts to arrive) for a long overdue upgrade/build. However, I could use any and all help from you experts. Being I'm no longer in my "prime", a bit older, and having never overclocked a CPU before, let alone the Ryzen 1700 which I'm hearing can be a bit finicky in conjunction with the BIOS updates and memory etc. the task is becoming a bit overwhelming. My previous post was removed by a mod (not sure if because it contained a link or listed my full build) but in either case, I have a Ryzen 1700 and G.Skill TridentZ Series (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 (PC4 25600) Timing 16-18-18-38 Cas Latency 16 Voltage 1.35V RAM (I wanted to buy the 3600+ version but kept hearing all the RAM horror stories with Ryzen).

I'm not looking to heavily over-clock the CPU as is EXTREMELY important I don't hear the cooler fan but it would be awesome to get it to 3.9ghz. However, I have NO CLUE which settings to input into the x370 Taichi once I get it, how to get the memory to read properly as 3200 (should I have gotten 3466, 3600?). As you can see I'm a bit confused (I promise you I'm old but not "that" old hehe).

If anyone could help me out, provide me a step by step/settings to input in order to overclock the Ryzen 1700 to 3.9ghz and recognize the RAM as 3200, I would truly appreciate it and forever be in your debt.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StylesTW*
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> I was recently able to purchase an X370 Taichi (still waiting for this and a few other parts to arrive) for a long overdue upgrade/build. However, I could use any and all help from you experts. Being I'm no longer in my "prime", a bit older, and having never overclocked a CPU before, let alone the Ryzen 1700 which I'm hearing can be a bit finicky in conjunction with the BIOS updates and memory etc. the task is becoming a bit overwhelming. My previous post was removed by a mod (not sure if because it contained a link or listed my full build) but in either case, I have a Ryzen 1700 and G.Skill TridentZ Series (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 (PC4 25600) Timing 16-18-18-38 Cas Latency 16 Voltage 1.35V RAM (I wanted to buy the 3600+ version but kept hearing all the RAM horror stories with Ryzen).
> 
> I'm not looking to heavily over-clock the CPU as is EXTREMELY important I don't hear the cooler fan but it would be awesome to get it to 3.9ghz. However, I have NO CLUE which settings to input into the x370 Taichi once I get it, how to get the memory to read properly as 3200 (should I have gotten 3466, 3600?). As you can see I'm a bit confused (I promise you I'm old but not "that" old hehe).
> 
> If anyone could help me out, provide me a step by step/settings to input in order to overclock the Ryzen 1700 to 3.9ghz and recognize the RAM as 3200, I would truly appreciate it and forever be in your debt.


Set CPU voltage to fixed mode, put 1.35 and manually change your cpu speed to 3900. Change CPU load line calibration to Level 2, VDDR_SOC load line calibration to Level 2. Hit save and exit bios. It should post at 3.9ghz. Then go into bios again and Load XMP Profile (XMP 2.0 Profile 1), change dram frequency to 2933, and put your timings of 16-18-18-18-38, go to DRAM voltage and change to 1.35. Save and it should post (if it doesn't, it will reboot 5-6 times) and then re-enter bios with more loose frequency (2666). If it posts fine at 2933, try to change it to 3200. This is a simple version without going into P-states and should work fine.

Do stability testing (prime95, aida64) and if it's stable, you can then mess around with lowering your voltage and check stability or even making a higher overclock.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Can Ryzen overclock and still work normal? Idle back down with all of the power saving features?
> 
> Similar to Intel is what I'm asking.
> 
> I see people having to run performance mode awhile back. Didn't know if some of this has been ironed out ☺


----------



## Malinkadink

I thought i was able to post at 3200Mhz, after giving the SOC 1.2v, it booted but just gave me a black screen and i had to shut down and reset cmos. Guess i'm still stuck at 2933, but at least the timings are 14-14-14-34. Wonder if we'll get another BIOS update before the months end or if they're waiting for the AGESA updates in May.


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Can Ryzen overclock and still work normal? Idle back down with all of the power saving features?
> 
> Similar to Intel is what I'm asking.
> 
> I see people having to run performance mode awhile back. Didn't know if some of this has been ironed out ☺


Yes.


----------



## Code-Red

Just spent 6 hours trying to get my computer to boot. Start off with the B6 (ram, restesded it) then it just whem boot loop. Got tired of pissng around with it, will test it done tomorrow stock to see if andthings sit.

...this is after a benber of marathon games of BF1 and a number I'd other games, including taking

Was willing to do the while early adopttiion thing,.but when. My computer cant even get pos then maybe its time to Start looking s tthr blie tesmm.
jng.

Got a good week or so out of it, between the horrible launch and BIOS upadates.


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> Yes.


Are you using the p state method? If not how are you overclocking.


----------



## MacClipper

Yes, using P-states.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> Yes, using P-states.


Please share how you got PState working, hoops or bios settings that work. Thanks.


----------



## Mikkinen

Hi,
I need advice, I oc my ryzen 1700 of taichi and I got stable for 1 hour with prime95 to x37.75 with vcore 1.26 LLC2 under stress (Cinebench 15 reaches about 1675 pt).
Now I noticed that even going up much vcore (1.45) does not pass in x38 and appears the BSOD.

Done tests with ram VSOC default and up to 1.1 and LLC2.

temperature are below 60 ° with artcic Liquid freezer 240.

It could be just my silicon walls?

I have setting only FID in pstate 0 and vcore offset, in idle cpu is downclock.

This is my rig


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I thought i was able to post at 3200Mhz, after giving the SOC 1.2v, it booted but just gave me a black screen and i had to shut down and reset cmos. Guess i'm still stuck at 2933, but at least the timings are 14-14-14-34. Wonder if we'll get another BIOS update before the months end or if they're waiting for the AGESA updates in May.


With the ram I'm using even soc at 1.2 I am stuck at 2933 - 18, 18, 18, 36. This is stable at auto or soc 1.2. Question about soc. At auto it appears to be less than 1 volt according to hwmonitor. I was wondering if this was accurate. In another thread I read the default was 1.1 but shows much less in hwmonitor. I also read that increasing the soc will allow you to lower the vcore some but I am not sure how accurate that is or if it is worth it. Anyone done any testing of this sort?


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noko59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> Yes, using P-states.
> 
> 
> 
> Please share how you got PState working, hoops or bios settings that work. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Actually many sites have already shown how to, maybe try this thread 1st.
https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> Actually many sites have already shown how to, maybe try this thread 1st.
> https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/


Thank You for that link. Very informative.

I tried to set pstate 0 - 3900 - 9c-8-20 and rest of pstates to auto. I also changed Processor Power Management (Power options) in Windows 10 (Creators update)

Minimum frequency to 0MHz (0 is unlimited),
Minimum Processor state 20%
System cooling policy:Active
Maximum processor state:100%

but no matter what I do it never reachs 3900 oveclock. I am not sure why its not working.

I also changed pstate0 and 1 to 3900 and rest to auto but it never downclocks to lower frequency.

in Power Plan I don't see options
Minimum Processor state
Maximum processor state

They only appear when I set pstate 0 and rest to auto.

Could you please share the screenshot or a video of pstate and overclock settings in OC Tweaker menu in BIOS if you are using Taichi mobo.

I just want to replicate your settings to see if they work for me/us.

Thanks


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Thank You for that link. Very informative.
> 
> I tried to set pstate 0 - 3900 - 9c-8-20 and rest of pstates to auto. I also changed Processor Power Management (Power options) in Windows 10 (Creators update)
> 
> Minimum frequency to 0MHz (0 is unlimited),
> Minimum Processor state 20%
> System cooling policy:Active
> Maximum processor state:100%
> 
> but no matter what I do it never reachs 3900 oveclock. I am not sure why its not working.
> 
> I also changed pstate0 and 1 to 3900 and rest to auto but it never downclocks to lower frequency.
> 
> in Power Plan I don't see options
> Minimum Processor state
> Maximum processor state
> 
> They only appear when I set pstate 0 and rest to auto.
> 
> Could you please share the screenshot or a video of pstate and overclock settings in OC Tweaker menu in BIOS if you are using Taichi mobo.
> 
> I just want to replicate your settings to see if they work for me/us.
> 
> Thanks


Same thing with me. Same request please. I am running bios 2.0 on taichi.


----------



## oneofmanysuns

nvm I'm an idiot


----------



## lowdog

To overclock with P-States.

Using my 1700 on Taichi with bios 2.0

Off the top of my head.....

1/ In Bios under OC Tweaker set CPU Frequency and Voltage Change to manual but DON"T change anything!...just look and write down what your default vcore reads. Once done set this option CPU Frequency and Voltage Change back to auto.

For my 1700 it is 1.18750V

For my 1800X it is 1.3500V

2/ Scroll down to Voltage Configuration section and for CPU Core Voltage set OFFSET MODE (you will need to know your max frequency of your overclock and what volts are required to achieve that prior to doing all this) set your OFFSET value; example my 1700 needs 1.34375V for 3925MHz with LLC Level 1

So I need to set in OFFSET MODE an OFFSET value of 15625......this means that .15625mv is set on top of my default vcore of 1.18750v to give me 1.34375 volts.....got it







AND set your desired level of LLC which for me is Level - 1

You will need to work out your own values for your own cpu's but it's not that difficult...just remember that each 10000mv in offset = 0.1v to vcore.

3/ Go to Advanced tab - AMD CBS - ZEN Common Options - Custom Core Pstates. Here you only want to change Custon Pstate 0, change it to custom and change the Pstate0 FID only!!!!....so for 3925 I set 9d.

That is it....F10 and exit!

Now you will have both core and voltage downclocking in windows at idle and your oc will be your max core clocks when loaded.









Summarize

1/ set OFFSET Value and LLC level
2/ ONLY! Change FID value only in Pstate 0

3/ Hit F10 your done.

REMEMBER do it all at your own risk.....


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> To overclock with P-States.
> 
> Using my 1700 on Taichi with bios 2.0
> 
> Off the top of my head.....
> 
> 1/ In Bios under OC Tweaker set CPU Frequency and Voltage Change to manual but DON"T change anything!...just look and write down what your default vcore reads. Once done set this option CPU Frequency and Voltage Change back to auto.
> 
> For my 1700 it is 1.18750V
> 
> For my 1800X it is 1.3500V
> 
> 2/ Scroll down to Voltage Configuration section and for CPU Core Voltage set OFFSET MODE (you will need to know your max frequency of your overclock and what volts are required to achieve that prior to doing all this) set your OFFSET value; example my 1700 needs 1.34375V for 3925MHz with LLC Level 1
> 
> So I need to set in OFFSET MODE an OFFSET value of 15625......this means that .15625mv is set on top of my default vcore of 1.18750v to give me 1.34375 volts.....got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND set your desired level of LLC which for me is Level - 1
> 
> You will need to work out your own values for your own cpu's but it's not that difficult...just remember that each 10000mv in offset = 0.1v to vcore.
> 
> 3/ Go to Advanced tab - AMD CBS - ZEN Common Options - Custom Core Pstates. Here you only want to change Custon Pstate 0, change it to custom and change the Pstate0 FID only!!!!....so for 3925 I set 9d.
> 
> That is it....F10 and exit!
> 
> Now you will have both core and voltage downclocking in windows at idle and your oc will be your max core clocks when loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summarize
> 
> 1/ set OFFSET Value and LLC level
> 2/ ONLY! Change FID value only in Pstate 0
> 
> 3/ Hit F10 your done.
> 
> REMEMBER do it all at your own risk.....


I tried this and it worked! One note though for me since I was using Ryzen Balanced Power Options, I had to go to the Advanced Settings > Processor Power Management, and lower the value of the Minimum Processor State. Changed mine to 50%, so when idle it downclocks to 2.7Ghz, and when at load it goes to 3.9Ghz.
Thank you, sir!


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> To overclock with P-States.
> 
> Using my 1700 on Taichi with bios 2.0
> 
> Off the top of my head.....
> 
> 1/ In Bios under OC Tweaker set CPU Frequency and Voltage Change to manual but DON"T change anything!...just look and write down what your default vcore reads. Once done set this option CPU Frequency and Voltage Change back to auto.
> 
> For my 1700 it is 1.18750V
> 
> For my 1800X it is 1.3500V
> 
> 2/ Scroll down to Voltage Configuration section and for CPU Core Voltage set OFFSET MODE (you will need to know your max frequency of your overclock and what volts are required to achieve that prior to doing all this) set your OFFSET value; example my 1700 needs 1.34375V for 3925MHz with LLC Level 1
> 
> So I need to set in OFFSET MODE an OFFSET value of 15625......this means that .15625mv is set on top of my default vcore of 1.18750v to give me 1.34375 volts.....got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND set your desired level of LLC which for me is Level - 1
> 
> You will need to work out your own values for your own cpu's but it's not that difficult...just remember that each 10000mv in offset = 0.1v to vcore.
> 
> 3/ Go to Advanced tab - AMD CBS - ZEN Common Options - Custom Core Pstates. Here you only want to change Custon Pstate 0, change it to custom and change the Pstate0 FID only!!!!....so for 3925 I set 9d.
> 
> That is it....F10 and exit!
> 
> Now you will have both core and voltage downclocking in windows at idle and your oc will be your max core clocks when loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summarize
> 
> 1/ set OFFSET Value and LLC level
> 2/ ONLY! Change FID value only in Pstate 0
> 
> 3/ Hit F10 your done.
> 
> REMEMBER do it all at your own risk.....


Thank you so much. I understand better now. Its working for me with 3.925 and 3.825 overclock.

Basically your Max volt you want 1.34375v - CPU default frequency (Ryzen 1700) 1.18750V (1187500 in pstate) = Offset 15625

in pstate just change FID to 9a to achieve downclock and overclock.

another example for 3.825 overclock

Max volt I want 125000 (*1.25000v)* - default cpu volt 1187500 *(1.18750v)* = Offset value of 0625 (625)

in psate0 change to 99 to achieve working downclock and upclock. Am I correct here?

*Max Volt - Default CPU volt = Offset value*


----------



## jigzaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> To overclock with P-States.
> 
> Using my 1700 on Taichi with bios 2.0
> 
> Off the top of my head.....
> 
> 1/ In Bios under OC Tweaker set CPU Frequency and Voltage Change to manual but DON"T change anything!...just look and write down what your default vcore reads. Once done set this option CPU Frequency and Voltage Change back to auto.
> 
> For my 1700 it is 1.18750V
> 
> For my 1800X it is 1.3500V
> 
> 2/ Scroll down to Voltage Configuration section and for CPU Core Voltage set OFFSET MODE (you will need to know your max frequency of your overclock and what volts are required to achieve that prior to doing all this) set your OFFSET value; example my 1700 needs 1.34375V for 3925MHz with LLC Level 1
> 
> So I need to set in OFFSET MODE an OFFSET value of 15625......this means that .15625mv is set on top of my default vcore of 1.18750v to give me 1.34375 volts.....got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND set your desired level of LLC which for me is Level - 1
> 
> You will need to work out your own values for your own cpu's but it's not that difficult...just remember that each 10000mv in offset = 0.1v to vcore.
> 
> 3/ Go to Advanced tab - AMD CBS - ZEN Common Options - Custom Core Pstates. Here you only want to change Custon Pstate 0, change it to custom and change the Pstate0 FID only!!!!....so for 3925 I set 9d.
> 
> That is it....F10 and exit!
> 
> Now you will have both core and voltage downclocking in windows at idle and your oc will be your max core clocks when loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summarize
> 
> 1/ set OFFSET Value and LLC level
> 2/ ONLY! Change FID value only in Pstate 0
> 
> 3/ Hit F10 your done.
> 
> REMEMBER do it all at your own risk.....


Just a quick question on this if you don't mind. All I like to do is actually overclock the single core boost on the R7 1700 from 3,7 to 3.9 if possible when doing CAD and leave the all core at the present clock so it does not heat up and consume so much wattage on rendering times. I don't play games so this is my workload. I am currently on Arock AB350 Pro$ that has the same AMD CBS feature.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Thank you so much. I understand better now. Its working for me with 3.925 and 3.825 overclock.
> 
> Basically your Max volt you want 1.34375v - CPU default frequency (Ryzen 1700) 1.18750V (1187500 in pstate) = Offset 15625
> 
> in pstate just change FID to 9a to achieve downclock and overclock.
> 
> another example for 3.825 overclock
> 
> Max volt I want 125000 (*1.25000v)* - default cpu volt 1187500 *(1.18750v)* = Offset value of 0625 (625)
> 
> in psate0 change to 99 to achieve working downclock and upclock. Am I correct here?
> 
> *Max Volt - Default CPU volt = Offset value*


Seems right just test it all to make sure it's good, monitor your volts at load etc.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> Just a quick question on this if you don't mind. All I like to do is actually overclock the single core boost on the R7 1700 from 3,7 to 3.9 if possible when doing CAD and leave the all core at the present clock so it does not heat up and consume so much wattage on rendering times. I don't play games so this is my workload. I am currently on Arock AB350 Pro$ that has the same AMD CBS feature.


Sorry no idea how to adjust single core boos alone.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Hey guys, I wanna ask you, maybe anybody know. I can tune fan speed in BIOS in correlation with CPU temp. But as I see in HWinfo there are two cpu temp sensors:
CPU tctl/tdie (i think its more precise because it obviously report temp directly from cpu)
simple CPU - it shows frequently numbers lower then tctl/tdie about 5-7°

so when we control fan speed from BIOS what sensors readings motherboard use? It's important to correct tune curve of fan speed. I guess that second but i'm not sure.


----------



## oneofmanysuns

anyone have any luck overclocking ram or a simple tuitorial on how to? i'm sitting on 2133, everytime i try to use the xmp profile it goes into a boot loop, and doesn't post.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneofmanysuns*
> 
> anyone have any luck overclocking ram or a simple tuitorial on how to? i'm sitting on 2133, everytime i try to use the xmp profile it goes into a boot loop, and doesn't post.


Same here. I have 3200 MHz 2 x 8 g.skill. No luck for me either lol.


----------



## Bloke

You can try the below from Guru3d's review of an Asrock x370 board:

Did you get stuck at 2133 or 2400 MHz with faster capable memory?

I recommend that in order to get that Ryzen running properly you do the following:

Clear CMOS, fully power drain the system
Load optimized defaults, save & exit and reboot (DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING ELSE at this point).
Enter BIOS again and apply the recommended, say, 2933 MHz setting (16-18-18-18-36 and 1.35V), save & exit.
We have seen numerous cases where boards can refuse to run properly following a component change, clear CMOS or memory training fail (i.e. too high clock was applied). The "trick" is the step #2. Normally at that point you'd just go and apply the setttings you want to use but for some reason an extra reboot is needed to properly load those defaults.

Example: on AsRock if I try to apply anything higher than 2400 right after clearing CMOS (or right after changing CPU or right after failed memory training) it will always FAIL. The extra step listed above (#2) allows it to run 2933 100% and 3200 with more lucky boards + components. You can find the recommended DDR4 voltage and timings on the sticker if XMP does not kick in.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asrock_x370_gaming_professional_fatal1ty_review,23.html


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seiferoth10*
> 
> Buildzoid did a VRM teardown of the Taichi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, around 20:30 he explains exactly what the LLC settings are doing, very informative.


Guy can't even calculate watts correctly, why bother about him trying o explain more complex stuff.


----------



## weebeast

Does anyone else have problems with their CPU voltage? Cpu-z for example shows a vcore of 2.5 etc, i am running bios 2.00


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with their CPU voltage? Cpu-z for example shows a vcore of 2.5 etc, i am running bios 2.00


I'm having the exact same problem as well. It's my understanding that it's reading double. Don't quote me on that but I too am having the same issue  LOL


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

I think CPU-z show wrong numbers. But I'm not sure what program is most precise. Because when I change voltage with offset in HWinfo CPU Vcore (in cpu section) t see stock voltage or even lower.


----------



## weebeast

HWinfo is quite accurate for me to be honest. It's around 1.287-1.31 and my vcore is set too 1.30 in my bios. Good to hear that i am not the only one with this problem

By the way i am a noob in overclocking but i am running my 1700x on 3,9 ghz with 1.30 voltage. It runs cinebench fine and i am running aida64 extreme right now.

What else should i try before i know it's stable?


----------



## Czarcastic

I'm having an issue with SSD's that use the Silicon Motion SM2246EN controller. I have two SSD's using this controller (Mushkin Reactor and Crucial BX100) and they both won't detect (in BIOS or Windows) unless I do a full system shutdown and then turn it on again. I know it's not the cables because Samsung 840 EVO detects fine everytime on the same cables and I know it's not the SSD's because they detect fine everytime when putting in my Intel system. I have a friend with same Taichi X370 and different Bios (1.60) and he gets same detection issue. ASRock just wants me to RMA the board but I don't think that's gonna remedy it if another board did the same thing. Anyone else having this issue with Silicon Motion SM2246EN controller SSD's? If I put in ASMedia ports (bottom 2) they detect more often but still sometimes don't detect and the speeds are much lower.


----------



## Tasm

Changed my death Gaming 5 for this beast.

So far, is working very well.

4.0 1.38v rock solid.

I am going to try 4.1 with 1.45V.


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarcastic*
> 
> I'm having an issue with SSD's that use the Silicon Motion SM2246EN controller. I have two SSD's using this controller (Mushkin Reactor and Crucial BX100) and they both won't detect (in BIOS or Windows) unless I do a full system shutdown and then turn it on again. I know it's not the cables because Samsung 840 EVO detects fine everytime on the same cables and I know it's not the SSD's because they detect fine everytime when putting in my Intel system. I have a friend with same Taichi X370 and different Bios (1.60) and he gets same detection issue. ASRock just wants me to RMA the board but I don't think that's gonna remedy it if another board did the same thing. Anyone else having this issue with Silicon Motion SM2246EN controller SSD's? If I put in ASMedia ports (bottom 2) they detect more often but still sometimes don't detect and the speeds are much lower.


I'm running 840/850 EVO and BX100 on my Taichi, they work fine. Didn't bench them yet tho

Running BIOS 2.0


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> I'm running 840/850 EVO and BX100 on my Taichi, they work fine. Didn't bench them yet tho
> 
> Running BIOS 2.0


How many times have you powered on your system? My BX100 & Mushkin Reactor (with the same controller) would detect every time the first few powerups, I started having trouble after the first few days (randomly don't detect unless a full power up and shutdown and then power up again). The EVO's work fine and always detect.


----------



## Brightmist

System's a week old but had to reset it many times while trying to stabilize my OC and cold boots every day after that


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> System's a week old but had to reset it many times while trying to stabilize my OC and cold boots every day after that


How long is your system off for? When it detects after a full power on - shutoff - power on cycle, it will detect fine if I shut off and turn on again within an hour. However, if I leave the power off overnight (8 or more hours) I have detection issues again.


----------



## Brightmist

Whole night, I also benched BX100 250GB, looks alright to me. I never had any detection issues either, might just be a bad mobo or something else entirely.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> Whole night, I also benched BX100 250GB, looks alright to me. I never had any detection issues either, might just be a bad mobo or something else entirely.


Bad mobo is ruled out by: All other drives (SSD's and Hard Drives not using the Silicon Motion SM2246EN controller detecting fine). Friend having the same issue with the same drives. Cables ruled out by: same cables working fine on other SSD's and Hard Drives. Insert the SSD's into an Intel rig and they detect fine every time. Only thing I can see right now is Silicon Motion SM2246EN controller with the Taichi like Intel and AMD chipsets having detection issues with a Sandforce SSD controller (having exact same issue I'm having).


----------



## Brightmist

Moving on to overclock-y things.

Running 1600X on Taichi with G.Skill Trident-Z 3600C16 @ 3200C14(14-14-14-34), 1.35V

Stock voltage for 1600X seems to be 1.375V which is surprisingly high tbh.

Anyways I played around with it a bit and ended up deciding going for a p-state OC.
Changed FID to 4 Ghz for P0, set up offset mode voltage, +625 (should be 1.375 + 0.00625 = 1.38125V). It seems stable enough with [email protected] although voltage is peaking around 1.4 in some monitoring software so gonna try to lower the LLC a bit more. SOC voltage is around 1.1 with auto settings.
Voltage monitoring is really finnicky, they should really work on that.
CPU downclocks to 2 GHZ @ 0.8V or at least that's what ASRock's A-tunning software shows. HWinfo doesn't show voltage coming down.

Tbh, I cba long stability testing, I'll game when I can and if it's stable enough, so be it.

My only gripe is CPU temps. Tdie shows 75C([email protected]) whereas mobo sensors show 50C or whatever and pretty much no warm air coming out of the case (case ventilation is alright with 3x12 and 1x14 Noctuas and double fans on D15 on CPU) so what's up with this really.


----------



## Brightmist

@Czarcastic

Software is up to date right? Chipset drivers 5 days ago, latest BIOS and all the Windows shenanigans?

If I have any issues in the future, I'll write it down here.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> @Czarcastic
> 
> Software is up to date right? Chipset drivers 5 days ago, latest BIOS and all the Windows shenanigans?
> 
> If I have any issues in the future, I'll write it down here.


Yup, chipset drivers wouldn't matter about detecting in UEFI/BIOS. I am on 2.0 my friend was on 1.60 now at 2.0.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I was able to reach 2933mhz memory by memory training (booting to windows then restarting to raise the memory speed by 1 notch). Started at 2133 15-15-15-35 up until 2933 but it wont post with 3200.

X370 taichi
1700 (3.6 @ 1.25v)
Dramv 1.35
Llc level 2
Socllc level 2

What soc voltage should I set it to? Will it help?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelBox

Offtopic: Does Asrock Taichi have portable wifi module? In situation if it broke I can switch-replace wifi modul? Also portable bluetooth? I read that these wifi module are not quite durable? is that true?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Offtopic: Does Asrock Taichi have portable wifi module? In situation if it broke I can switch-replace wifi modul? Also portable bluetooth? I read that these wifi module are not quite durable? is that true?


It's built in and they're all durable. Never an issue across the hundreds of builds I have finished


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> It's built in and they're all durable. Never an issue across the hundreds of builds I have finished


Are they portable module? Wifi and bluettoth on the same module? Also stupid question, why Asrock Taichi have two antennas on Rear Panel I/O?


----------



## s002wjh

does the asrock tuning app accurate? some my fan reading 2000 rpm, those fan can only goto 1600rpm, also its not loud enough to sound as 2000 rpm. I also got 1600 @ 3.7Ghz, at 1.22v not sure its accurate either.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s002wjh*
> 
> does the asrock tuning app accurate? some my fan reading 2000 rpm, those fan can only goto 1600rpm, also its not loud enough to sound as 2000 rpm. I also got 1600 @ 3.7Ghz, at 1.22v not sure its accurate either.


the voltagages are as accurate as the inbios.

for fans - you need to click the fan test button - so that it learns the max and min PWM fan speeds. then it will work and show accurately.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s002wjh*
> 
> does the asrock tuning app accurate? some my fan reading 2000 rpm, those fan can only goto 1600rpm, also its not loud enough to sound as 2000 rpm. I also got 1600 @ 3.7Ghz, at 1.22v not sure its accurate either.


Check the bios and choose what kind of fan you have. You can change it from PWM to DC (non pwm). I was having issues with one of my fans connected chassis 3, then i figured that it was set to "pwm" in bios but it wasn't a pwm fan. Changed it to DC and worked fine since then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightmist

Voltages are accurate in A-tuning but latest HWinfo Beta seems to work best showing Tdie, sensor from actual CPU and everything else. A-tuning only shows mobo reported CPU temp. as I understand. Just go with HWinfo latest Beta for monitoring imho.


----------



## iRUSH

CPU-Z voltage is way off too.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenminutemailer*
> 
> I have this board with a r7 1700, along with the g.skill flare x kit, F4-3200C14D-16GFX
> I believe the memory is single rank with samsung b-die chips. (its on the QVLs, too)
> I bought that kit and this board specifically because of the memory issues.
> 
> With the xmp profile I can reach 2933 mhz easily with timings on 14,
> but I can't get 3200mhz to post even with 1.15v vddr_soc, 1.4v dram, and loose timings (20).
> I use the A2-B2 slots as the manual suggests, and my bios is at the latest version 2.0
> 
> Do I just have bad luck with these parts? How would I find out if my cpu's memory controller, the board, or the memory is the culprit?
> Anything more I can try? I haven't tried using a single stick. Should I just hope a future bios update helps? I read the command rate should be 2 rather than 1, not sure.


Im on the same boat as you. Im not sure if it's memory, cpu, or motherboard. Kinda frustrated, i picked all the correct parts thinking it wouldn't be such a lottery ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenminutemailer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Im on the same boat as you. Im not sure if it's memory, cpu, or motherboard. Kinda frustrated, i picked all the correct parts thinking it wouldn't be such a lottery ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The guy in this link contacted g.skill, they mentioned that generally a 1700x or 1800x is needed for 3200mhz.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/66ggjd/psa_about_ryzen_and_memory_compatibility/

So, I contacted the place where I bought the 1700 and asked if I could upgrade to 1700x; which will arrive soon, hopefully.
If the ram doesn't play ball with that chip either I'm going to rma the memory or something, it really ought to work.

(note, I did briefly try a single stick of ram, it wouldn't run at 3200mhz with xmp, I haven't tried tinkering with the settings manually for a single stick)

Cant find the source right now, but I read somewhere in may there's going to be new biosses that aim to improve the memory situation again.
I just personally have this feeling I got a turd and I'm not sure some update will fix it.


----------



## sierra248

Can you set different curves for each header, like Cha1, Cha2 and so on, I'd thought only CPU and all the chassis/Case fans were available to manage?


----------



## Brightmist

Yes, you can.
Try Fan Tuning & FAN-tastic tuning in BIOS


----------



## Mikkinen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenminutemailer*
> 
> The guy in this link contacted g.skill, they mentioned that generally a 1700x or 1800x is needed for 3200mhz.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/66ggjd/psa_about_ryzen_and_memory_compatibility/


Sorry, this problem is only for g.skill or other ram for 3200mhz and 1700?
I have a 2x8gb Corsair LPX 3200C16 and that working in xmp with my 1700 without ram error (test with memtest64)


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

I am using pstate overclock to 3.8 and ram running at 3200 no problem with 18- 16- 16- 36 timmings.

I can post screenshots or video of a bios settings if you want.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Does vcore have any bearing with able to post with 3200mhz?

I'm able to post 2933mhz by memory boot training with the FF settings

Vcore - 1.25v
Multiplier - 36
DramV - 1.35
Soc V - 1.15/1.2
LLC / Soc LLC - level 2

Dram timings 14-14-14-34

Only when I go up the final step to 3200 mhz where I get boot loops then reverts back my settings (though it would appear the settings were saved in the bios)

Tried increasing dramV to 1.36/1.4, Soc V to 1.2v, loosened timings to 20-20-20-40, 24-24-24-44 to no avail

Will increasing my vcore help?

R7 1700
X370 Taichi
Trident Z 3200 mhz CL14 quad channel (i have four sticks of 8gb 3200mhz 14-14-14-34, I'm assuming these are identical to the dual channel kits stick per stick no?)


----------



## weebeast

Can anyone with a 960 evo run a benchmark in crystaldiskmark and post his results? My 4k speed is quite low but I don't understand why. Thank you


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> Can anyone with a 960 evo run a benchmark in crystaldiskmark and post his results? My 4k speed is quite low but I don't understand why. Thank you


Will a NVME work?


----------



## tenminutemailer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikkinen*
> 
> Sorry, this problem is only for g.skill or other ram for 3200mhz and 1700?
> I have a 2x8gb Corsair LPX 3200C16 and that working in xmp with my 1700 without ram error (test with memtest64)


I don't believe it's a gskill nor ryzen 1700 specific issue.
It likely has to do with the fact that the 1700x and 1800x are higher quality bins of the same die, which includes the memory controller.

I'd be very happy if my ram worked like yours!


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> Can anyone with a 960 evo run a benchmark in crystaldiskmark and post his results? My 4k speed is quite low but I don't understand why. Thank you


Here's my 960 EVO speeds, also added a benchmark with a 1TB Intel 600P in my other NVME slot. Still having detection issues with my Mushkin Reactor SSD on sata port. It detects every single time after a full power on - shutdown - power on again. But when booting for first time (cold boot) it won't detect.


----------



## virpz

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> CPU-Z voltage is way off too.


They sum up cpu and socket side voltages. It happened that I had a power surge right before i've updated CPU-Z... I was like holy crap but then I openned HWinfo64 and all was fine.








Some people are likely to freak out


----------



## astagea

Hi

Just put together my first PC build and apart from a dodgy Power switch cable (using the reset button for now) it POSTed and I could get into BIOS

Then had a look around the BIOS and noted my Crucial MX300 M.2 SATA SSD was not recognised at all. The Samsung 960EVO was recognised.

I have the Samsung in M2_1 and the Crucial in slot M2_2.

Upon re-reading the manual, am I right to assume that M2_1 is the only M.2 slot that accepts SATA drives (as well as PCIe Gen3x4)? It seems the M2_2 slot only accepts PCIe Gen2x4 drives and doesn't recognise SATA M.2 drives.

If this is right, then to get both drives to work I would need to swap them over and lose the extra speed PCIe speed of the M2_1 slot. Would the PC still boot from the M2_2 slot?

Also, any suggestions on the power switch issue?


----------



## weebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Will a NVME work?


Yes i mean the NVME drive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarcastic*
> 
> Here's my 960 EVO speeds, also added a benchmark with a 1TB Intel 600P in my other NVME slot. Still having detection issues with my Mushkin Reactor SSD on sata port. It detects every single time after a full power on - shutdown - power on again. But when booting for first time (cold boot) it won't detect.


Thank you! I also got a Intel 600P in the second NVME slot. I am getting the same kind of results.

If we compare our results with that from Maxmix65 (OCN 960/evo topic), our 4k read and write are quite low. 

He has a gigabyte ax370 gaming 5 board and is running the test on W7.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astagea*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just put together my first PC build and apart from a dodgy Power switch cable (using the reset button for now) it POSTed and I could get into BIOS
> 
> Then had a look around the BIOS and noted my Crucial MX300 M.2 SATA SSD was not recognised at all. The Samsung 960EVO was recognised.
> 
> I have the Samsung in M2_1 and the Crucial in slot M2_2.
> 
> Upon re-reading the manual, am I right to assume that M2_1 is the only M.2 slot that accepts SATA drives (as well as PCIe Gen3x4)? It seems the M2_2 slot only accepts PCIe Gen2x4 drives and doesn't recognise SATA M.2 drives.
> 
> If this is right, then to get both drives to work I would need to swap them over and lose the extra speed PCIe speed of the M2_1 slot. Would the PC still boot from the M2_2 slot?
> 
> Also, any suggestions on the power switch issue?


Yes that's correct the second part doesn't support SATA drives. You can swap the drives and then use m2_2 as boot option by setting it in bios


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> Yes i mean the NVME drive
> Thank you! I also got a Intel 600P in the second NVME slot. I am getting the same kind of results.
> 
> If we compare our results with that from Maxmix65 (OCN 960/evo topic), our 4k read and write are quite low.
> 
> He has a gigabyte ax370 gaming 5 board and is running the test on W7.


Yes, I tried different Samsung and default Windows drivers but keep getting similar low 4k scores. I wonder why.


----------



## gman2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> Can anyone with a 960 evo run a benchmark in crystaldiskmark and post his results? My 4k speed is quite low but I don't understand why. Thank you


Samsung 960 250G Ultra M.2 slot


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astagea*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just put together my first PC build and apart from a dodgy Power switch cable (using the reset button for now) it POSTed and I could get into BIOS
> 
> Then had a look around the BIOS and noted my Crucial MX300 M.2 SATA SSD was not recognised at all. The Samsung 960EVO was recognised.
> 
> I have the Samsung in M2_1 and the Crucial in slot M2_2.
> 
> Upon re-reading the manual, am I right to assume that M2_1 is the only M.2 slot that accepts SATA drives (as well as PCIe Gen3x4)? It seems the M2_2 slot only accepts PCIe Gen2x4 drives and doesn't recognise SATA M.2 drives.
> 
> If this is right, then to get both drives to work I would need to swap them over and lose the extra speed PCIe speed of the M2_1 slot. Would the PC still boot from the M2_2 slot?
> 
> Also, any suggestions on the power switch issue?


That is correct. I also had the same issue when I first bought the Crucial MX300 M.2 but since I wanted the 960 EVO in the M2_1 slot I returned the Crucial and got an Intel 600P to put in the M2_2 slot. Unfortunately I'm having detection issues with Mushkin Reactor (Silicon Motion controller) in AMD & ASMedia Sata ports. All other SSD's that don't use that particular controller detect fine.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Are they portable module? Wifi and bluettoth on the same module? Also stupid question, why Asrock Taichi have two antennas on Rear Panel I/O?


http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8099/asrock-x370-taichi-amd-motherboard-review/index4.html


----------



## weebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astagea*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just put together my first PC build and apart from a dodgy Power switch cable (using the reset button for now) it POSTed and I could get into BIOS
> 
> Then had a look around the BIOS and noted my Crucial MX300 M.2 SATA SSD was not recognised at all. The Samsung 960EVO was recognised.
> 
> I have the Samsung in M2_1 and the Crucial in slot M2_2.
> 
> Upon re-reading the manual, am I right to assume that M2_1 is the only M.2 slot that accepts SATA drives (as well as PCIe Gen3x4)? It seems the M2_2 slot only accepts PCIe Gen2x4 drives and doesn't recognise SATA M.2 drives.
> 
> If this is right, then to get both drives to work I would need to swap them over and lose the extra speed PCIe speed of the M2_1 slot. Would the PC still boot from the M2_2 slot?
> 
> Also, any suggestions on the power switch issue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gman2u*
> 
> Samsung 960 250G Ultra M.2 slot


Thank you! Seems yours is performing on the same level lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarcastic*
> 
> Yes, I tried different Samsung and default Windows drivers but keep getting similar low 4k scores. I wonder why.


Yeah i am gonna check out some more topics later on when i got time to compare more results. I haven't tried the samsung 2.0 drivers yet, worth a try


----------



## astagea

Thanks for all the responses

Decision time - swap the modules over or see if I can return the Crucial and get another 960 EVO (no 600p modules in stock)

Cheers


----------



## jearly410

Hi y'all.

After being unable to hit 3200 with my b-die ram, only getting to 2933 I have now sucessfully made it to 3200 14.

I followed this outline as posted by @drmrlordx in another thread.

"All I do on my X370 Taichi UEFI is:

leave CPU, RAM speeds @ default

leave CPU voltage @ default, but set CPU LLC to Level 1 (used to use Level 3, now use 1 for AVX)

Set SoC voltage to 1.0v (or 1.1v-1.2v or whatever), set SoC LLC to Level 3

Set DRAM voltage (MEM VDDIO or whatever its called) to 1.4v

Set VTT_DDR to .7v

Set 2.50V_PROM to 2.6v

Set +1.8v to 1.9v

Set VDDP to 1.010v

Set 1.05V_PROM to 1.070v

Boot to Windows, open up Ryzen Master

Set VDDCR SoC to 1.0v (to match UEFI)

Leave MEM VDDIO and MEM VTT alone; both will read 0.00

Set CPU Voltage to 1.35v

Initially I leave CPU speed alone, which will default to 3.7 GHz

Then I set memclock to 1600, set timings to 14-14-32-14-14 (strange order, but that's how it's laid out in the program)

I hit apply, forcing a reboot. I do not enter the UEFI during the reboot

Viola, now it will boot @ DDR4-3200 14-14-14-32 even if I do not open up Ryzen Master or use it, though it can make tinkering in the UEFI tricky (sometimes it will fail to post if I go back into the UEFI menu). From that point forward I set CPU clockspeed and voltage using the Ryzen Master application."

Hopefully this can help some of y'all get to 3200 as well.


----------



## iRUSH

You guys might want to watch this. Blunty posted a YT video at MSI in Texas. A few minutes in there's a bald white male who's going to offer some amazing information on Overclocking RAM on Ryzen.


----------



## AndyCs

Hi

Have noticed a few people posting about crackly popping audio.

Just installed the newly released Dawn of War 3, which has a lot of reverb + bass in the audio and the sound is crackling and popping like crazy from this board.

I've tried lowering the sampling rate - made it a little bit better but not fixed.

Tried unticking Exclusive Mode - not much better either.

Tried diabling Enhancements - also not much better.

Tried using different headphones - same problem, so its not my headphones that are the issue.

Tried using an external SoundBlaster Recon Soundcard - perfect sound from that, so it must be the onboard sound causing the problem.

Has anyone experienced this or managed to fix it?


----------



## SteelBox

I was thinking of buying Taichi but then I saw this:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/67pc95/asrock_please_fix_cpu_temp_reporting_on_am4/

"It seems that all ASRock's AM4 motherboards (including Taichi) report wrong CPU temperature, they don't use Tdie/Tctl and use, probably, a sensor in the socket. Because of it temperature spikes or drops are unnoticed by the software. Also reported temperature at load is lower than Tdie by 10-15 degrees (and it's not Tdie/Tctl offset!), at Idle it is, on the contrary, higher by 5-10 degrees.

All it leads to incorrect fan rpm. For example, I set 100% fans speed if CPU is 75 degrees. I start Prime 95, Tdie spikes to 70+ degrees, and I expect fans to start spinning faster, BUT reported temperature just slowly creeps to 65 in the course of 20-30 seconds, and by the time fans start to spin properly, Tdie is already at almost 75 (but the fans are spinning like it's 65!). See the picture:


http://imgur.com/zv3RF0b

 Blue curve is Tdie, orange is CPU temp reported by MB and green is fan speed."

Is this a big problem?


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

As i wrote before, tuning fan speed in UEFI use not Tdie/Tctl but sensor in the socket. It's not fact it's my guess. But in monitoring programs we can see different numbers for Tdie/Tctl and MB sensor in the socket. And Tdie/Tctl numbers are higher approximately for 5-7° . But IMHO it's not very big problem knowing this you can configure curves of rpm speed for bifurcation points at lower temps.


----------



## weebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I was thinking of buying Taichi but then I saw this:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/67pc95/asrock_please_fix_cpu_temp_reporting_on_am4/
> 
> "It seems that all ASRock's AM4 motherboards (including Taichi) report wrong CPU temperature, they don't use Tdie/Tctl and use, probably, a sensor in the socket. Because of it temperature spikes or drops are unnoticed by the software. Also reported temperature at load is lower than Tdie by 10-15 degrees (and it's not Tdie/Tctl offset!), at Idle it is, on the contrary, higher by 5-10 degrees.
> 
> All it leads to incorrect fan rpm. For example, I set 100% fans speed if CPU is 75 degrees. I start Prime 95, Tdie spikes to 70+ degrees, and I expect fans to start spinning faster, BUT reported temperature just slowly creeps to 65 in the course of 20-30 seconds, and by the time fans start to spin properly, Tdie is already at almost 75 (but the fans are spinning like it's 65!). See the picture:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/zv3RF0b
> 
> Blue curve is Tdie, orange is CPU temp reported by MB and green is fan speed."
> 
> Is this a big problem?


You can adjust the fanspeed in bios using the Taichi temperature, just need to play with it a bit. Works fine for me after adjusting it


----------



## SteelBox

But that man in reddit post stated: The problem is not only in offset, but in slow reaction time too. Tdie need to be 75 degrees for 20-40 seconds before reported temp gets to even 60.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyCs*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Have noticed a few people posting about crackly popping audio.
> 
> Just installed the newly released Dawn of War 3, which has a lot of reverb + bass in the audio and the sound is crackling and popping like crazy from this board.
> 
> I've tried lowering the sampling rate - made it a little bit better but not fixed.
> 
> Tried unticking Exclusive Mode - not much better either.
> 
> Tried diabling Enhancements - also not much better.
> 
> Tried using different headphones - same problem, so its not my headphones that are the issue.
> 
> Tried using an external SoundBlaster Recon Soundcard - perfect sound from that, so it must be the onboard sound causing the problem.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this or managed to fix it?


I thought that this problem is only connected to gigabyte g5/k7 which have dual audio. Have you tried to change settings of line in and line out?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I thought that this problem is only connected to gigabyte g5/k7 which have dual audio. Have you tried to change settings of line in and line out?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyCs*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Have noticed a few people posting about crackly popping audio.
> 
> Just installed the newly released Dawn of War 3, which has a lot of reverb + bass in the audio and the sound is crackling and popping like crazy from this board.
> 
> I've tried lowering the sampling rate - made it a little bit better but not fixed.
> 
> Tried unticking Exclusive Mode - not much better either.
> 
> Tried diabling Enhancements - also not much better.
> 
> Tried using different headphones - same problem, so its not my headphones that are the issue.
> 
> Tried using an external SoundBlaster Recon Soundcard - perfect sound from that, so it must be the onboard sound causing the problem.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this or managed to fix it?


fixed by using the newest Realtek HD drivers.


----------



## AndyCs

Brilliant! I'll try R2.81 tonight.

Fingers crossed.

Thank you!


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyCs*
> 
> Brilliant! I'll try R2.81 tonight.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thank you!


hopefully they work for you.

Realtek High Definition Audio (HDA) R2.8x (8105) WHQL + Dolby


----------



## nged72

Just got my rig working with a Taichi + 1600 + H115i + 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 TridentZ

Curious though since I can't get my RAM to go to 3200mhz w/o issues. On BIOS 2.0 and for some reason X.M.P does recognize it perfectly, but the computer just constantly restarts without POSTing. I tried changing DRAM to 1.35v and SOC Voltage to 1.2v, but even then it will work, but if I restart/shutdown the computer just will not POST again so I have to clear CMOS and start over.

ON TOPIC: Got a stable 3900mhz/3.9Ghz at 1.375v (haven't tried higher, I kinda wanna get my memory issues figured out first, though i did try 4ghz at 1.40v and after PRIME95 it crashed 5min in )


----------



## oneofmanysuns

Managed to get my board to post with 3.8 ghz at 1.35 and 3200mhz at 1.35, I'm getting a c voltage in cpuz of around 2.6 is that normal?


----------



## aznever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneofmanysuns*
> 
> Managed to get my board to post with 3.8 ghz at 1.35 and 3200mhz at 1.35, I'm getting a c voltage in cpuz of around 2.6 is that normal?


yeah its jacked up for AsRock boards. Just download this https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master it should give you the correct reading.


----------



## bandario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> fixed by using the newest Realtek HD drivers.


Yes, I was having the same problems, thought my left speaker had blown!

Had to uninstall the default audio driver chosen by windows 10, then install the realtek drivers available from MSI site. Fixed.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneofmanysuns*
> 
> Managed to get my board to post with 3.8 ghz at 1.35 and 3200mhz at 1.35, I'm getting a c voltage in cpuz of around 2.6 is that normal?


Would you share how and what settings? Still stuck at 2933

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bandario

Just poking my head in with other X370 Taichi owners to see if you think it is worthwhile playing with custom P-state overclocking with Ryzen 1800x?

I have achieved a super stable 4000mhz with Flare-x ram @ 3200 just by setting 1.37 CPU Core voltage and inputting LEVEL 2 on those couple of options from 1-5 that I can't remember the name of without going back into bios.

I got it to post and boot windows at 4050 with same voltage but that was about the extent of it - any kind of benchmarking at 4050 resulted in a crash.

I guess my options at this point are leave it as is, start upping voltage with my current method or switch to using custom P-states.

Having just perused the list of overclocking records for the Ryzen series, it doesn't look like many people are having a win with anything above 4100 anyway, to be honest I'm not sure if it is worth the headache of pushing any further than 4000.

Also wondering if there is any utility in deviating from the standard 100mhz bus clock or if this is best for simplicity and RAM reliability.

It also seems that by using this method of overclock, my CPU is permanently pegged @ 4000mhz; I'm not sure if this conducive to a long and healthy life for my CPU, in spite of temps being very good under a 280mm radiator.

You will have to forgive the cobwebs between my ears, the last time I overclocked a CPU I had to use a graphite pencil but I am not entirely inept.


----------



## ruspartisan

As far as I can understand, p-states overclocking won't give any better results in terms of frequency.

I don't have Taichi, but have X370 Gaming K4. I overclocked with p-states like this: found stable frequency and voltage (3,9 and 1.3), changed p-state 0 frequency to 3.9 (9c, as far a i remember) and didn't touch the voltage. If I changed p-state voltage, p-state 0 was never used, only p-state 1 (2,6GHz). Instead I noted down the default voltage (1.1875), switched to OC page in UEFI, set Vcore from auto to offset +0.1125, and now everything seems to be working, though I had to meddle with Ryzen Power Plan: it has 90% min cpu state, and cores still weren't downclocking in idle, changed it to 10%, now CPU frequency stays within 1.6-3.9 depending on the load.


----------



## nged72

Was able to get my TridentZ B-die to 3200mhz today (on the Taichi w/ r5 1600)

DRAM V - 1.35v
SOC V - 1.2v

Turned on OC Mode and CPU Manual Mode

CPU - 3.9ghz
Voltage - 1.375v (may try lower in a bit)

Temps range significantly on certain software (HWMontir/Corsair Link4/AsRock Utility 28-44c) though in Ryzen Mater it is 31idle - 56 in games (average of 45)

Using an H115i Cooler in performance mode with a decent custom curve.


----------



## quicknick

First of all I ask you to forgive me for being somewhat off-topic, but I need some feedback from you fellow Taichi owners. My problem with the Taichi + Ryzen 1700x (at stock freq.) is that the cpu single-core boost doesn't seem to work as it should. From what I read on other forums, running single-threaded benchmarks should always have one core boosted, even if that core changes dynamically as it seems the cpu (or windows?) assigns the thread not to one single core, but it often jumps from one core to another.
I tried Cinebench (single core), WinRar bench (single thread), Prime95 with only one worker, cpu-z, old single-threaded apps from the early 2000s (Super Pi, PiFast) - none of these are boosting one of the cores to 3.8 or 3.9GHz.
I know that individual cores do jump occasionally to 3.9, hwinfo64 shows that if i leave it running for a longer time (in the "maximum" column), but I think it just hits that freq for a very short time as I have't been able to see the current speed of a core at 3.9. Tried all the windows power plans (Ryzen Balanced included), all that changes is the idle behaviour (Ryzen Balanced and High Perf keeps all cores at 3.5, Balanced allows cores to downclock to 2.0 when idle). I don't remember ever seeing the nominal frequency of 3.4 - under load it always prefers 3.5. Also I don't remember ever seeing 3.8 in the "maximum" column in hwinfo. So it seems XFR is always active, which I'm not complaining about.
So, is the above behaviour normal on Taichi? If not, what should I look for? BIOS or windows settings? Maybe some special windows update for ryzen? Maybe a clean install, because this windows install is actually from a Gigabyte AB350 Gaming-3 that killed me for 3 weeks before getting the Taichi?


----------



## eldragon0

Great to see I still have an active account here.

I was one of the VERY VERY lucky few who snagged a Taichi back in March. There was a 10 min Window one day in march where Newegg had them in stock around March 12th, even though I was on the notification list I never got the notification, just sitting at work, checked it : Sold out, check again, in stock, bought it, then checked again and sold out. That said I've had extremely good luck with this board and my chips

http://valid.x86.fr/h8dlq8 Is my best "stable" validation so far.
Cooler is an h115i using the am3 clips.

I'm currently sitting at 4.0/ 1.375vcore 2933 18/38 1t 2x16gb sticks for my 24/7
I can't get that validation link to post anymore on the 2.0 bios and they took down the 1.94 bios sooooo yea. That said, this has been an absolute blast!


----------



## RaduZ

Any of you guys using HWinfo to check temps? What is the temperature I should be looking at? Tctl or CPU reported under the motherboard tab? The one under the motherboard tab matches the temp reported in the A-Tuning utility but the Tctl temp is ~6C higher.

Found the answer in earlyer posts. Thx


----------



## weebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eldragon0*
> 
> Great to see I still have an active account here.
> 
> I was one of the VERY VERY lucky few who snagged a Taichi back in March. There was a 10 min Window one day in march where Newegg had them in stock around March 12th, even though I was on the notification list I never got the notification, just sitting at work, checked it : Sold out, check again, in stock, bought it, then checked again and sold out. That said I've had extremely good luck with this board and my chips
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/h8dlq8 Is my best "stable" validation so far.
> Cooler is an h115i using the am3 clips.
> 
> I'm currently sitting at 4.0/ 1.375vcore 2933 18/38 1t 2x16gb sticks for my 24/7
> I can't get that validation link to post anymore on the 2.0 bios and they took down the 1.94 bios sooooo yea. That said, this has been an absolute blast!


I do got the 1.94 bios update if you want it, got it from asrock by mail.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> I do got the 1.94 bios update if you want it, got it from asrock by mail.


Is this newer then 2.00 from offsite?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*
> 
> Is this newer then 2.00 from offsite?


I can't see how it would be unfortunately.

I'm anxious for a new BIOS. 2.0 is t cutting it for me.


----------



## weebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*
> 
> Is this newer then 2.00 from offsite?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I can't see how it would be unfortunately.
> 
> I'm anxious for a new BIOS. 2.0 is t cutting it for me.


It is an older bios but it has better RAM support


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I'd like to try 1.94 and see if it will help me reach 3200 with xmp


----------



## tenminutemailer

sorry if this sounds like a blogpost,
just wanted to say that changing from r7 1700, to 1700x did not help me in reaching the 3200mhz on my flare-x kit, so far.
I'll be tinkering with it some more, but I'm considering swapping the ram as well now.
I realise it's a bit nonrational at this point but I just really want that 3200mhz.
Any chance the board itself is holding back my ram speed?
I would think the wiring and everything wouldn't be subject to the variance like the controller or ramchips themselves would be.

thanks


----------



## weebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> I'd like to try 1.94 and see if it will help me reach 3200 with xmp


I put it on my dropbox. Let us know if it helped, it's a beta rom but with better ram support.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6wn005wdijbmtqc/X370%20Taichi_L1.94A.zip?dl=0


----------



## RyzenMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruspartisan*
> 
> As far as I can understand, p-states overclocking won't give any better results in terms of frequency.
> 
> I don't have Taichi, but have X370 Gaming K4. I overclocked with p-states like this: found stable frequency and voltage (3,9 and 1.3), changed p-state 0 frequency to 3.9 (9c, as far a i remember) and didn't touch the voltage. If I changed p-state voltage, p-state 0 was never used, only p-state 1 (2,6GHz). Instead I noted down the default voltage (1.1875), switched to OC page in UEFI, set Vcore from auto to offset +0.1125, and now everything seems to be working, though I had to meddle with Ryzen Power Plan: it has 90% min cpu state, and cores still weren't downclocking in idle, changed it to 10%, now CPU frequency stays within 1.6-3.9 depending on the load.


Thanks a lot for your suggestion. I was facing the same issue, if I put in manual overclock on the main page , system will always work at max frequency and if I used P0 state overclock(changing frequency and voltage), it will never get to max state.
Did what you suggested, changed only frequency but left voltage alone for P0 state, and then things work as expected, but I am having some issues.
How are you seeing if Vcore Voltage is taking effect at all? I did set my offset voltage to 11250 but in Ryzen master it still says 1.1875. Can anyone please help me here?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> I put it on my dropbox. Let us know if it helped, it's a beta rom but with better ram support.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6wn005wdijbmtqc/X370%20Taichi_L1.94A.zip?dl=0


thanks. my board is coming tomorrow. dunno what bios version it's coming with. at least i got 1.94 and 2.0 to compare with.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> I put it on my dropbox. Let us know if it helped, it's a beta rom but with better ram support.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6wn005wdijbmtqc/X370%20Taichi_L1.94A.zip?dl=0


How come UEFI won't recognize the bios from my USB? It scans my USB but says "no image file could be found" or something like that


----------



## ruspartisan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenMan*
> 
> How are you seeing if Vcore Voltage is taking effect at all? I did set my offset voltage to 11250 but in Ryzen master it still says 1.1875. Can anyone please help me here?


Firstly, my system is stable at 3.9GHz, so I know it's not running at 1.1875







Secondly, I used HWINFO to see the voltage. According to it, the voltage is 1.312 - 1.344 under load (I used LLC1, so no surprises here).


----------



## weebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> thanks. my board is coming tomorrow. dunno what bios version it's coming with. at least i got 1.94 and 2.0 to compare with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> How come UEFI won't recognize the bios from my USB? It scans my USB but says "no image file could be found" or something like that


Welcome! Did you unpack the file? Works fine for me


----------



## AndyCs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> hopefully they work for you.
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio (HDA) R2.8x (8105) WHQL + Dolby


Confirming that updating to this version of the Realtek drivers fixed my crackly, popping sound (especially noticable in Dawn of War 3).


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

How come when I overclock using Pstate0 (leaving other pstates on auto) my max frequency is 2700mhz but does downclock to whatever i want it to? When I do change Pstate 0, 1, 2 it clocks all the way to 3900 but does not downclock and I lose the "minimum cpu frequency" on windows power management.


----------



## hankmooody

hey guys, has someone achieved 3200+ ram on the taichi yet?


----------



## iRUSH

This is one buggy board. Fingers crossed the next BIOS kicks butt!

On 2.0


----------



## ruspartisan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> How come when I overclock using Pstate0 (leaving other pstates on auto) my max frequency is 2700mhz but does downclock to whatever i want it to? When I do change Pstate 0, 1, 2 it clocks all the way to 3900 but does not downclock and I lose the "minimum cpu frequency" on windows power management.


How did you set your voltage? Have you seen my post on previous page? In my case Pstate0 was working ONLY if I set the voltage as an offset on OC page, if I touched the voltage on the pstates page, pstate was never chosen.


----------



## Evo589

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hankmooody*
> 
> hey guys, has someone achieved 3200+ ram on the taichi yet?


I'm able to run my Corsair LPX(CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W) memory at 3200mhz but just selecting its XMP profile in the UEFI.
CPU-Z Validator


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> This is one buggy board. Fingers crossed the next BIOS kicks butt!
> 
> On 2.0


Well...its probably the less buggy atm to be honest.


----------



## bandario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduZ*
> 
> Any of you guys using HWinfo to check temps? What is the temperature I should be looking at? Tctl or CPU reported under the motherboard tab? The one under the motherboard tab matches the temp reported in the A-Tuning utility but the Tctl temp is ~6C higher.
> 
> Found the answer in earlyer posts. Thx


From memory, even though Tctl is listed in degrees, it is not actually an objective measure of temperature at all - it is calculated differently between intel and AMD and should be generally ignored, preferring your core or die-temp instead. It measures SOMETHING, but it isn't temp as such, it is kind of a dark art.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruspartisan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> How come when I overclock using Pstate0 (leaving other pstates on auto) my max frequency is 2700mhz but does downclock to whatever i want it to? When I do change Pstate 0, 1, 2 it clocks all the way to 3900 but does not downclock and I lose the "minimum cpu frequency" on windows power management.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you set your voltage? Have you seen my post on previous page? In my case Pstate0 was working ONLY if I set the voltage as an offset on OC page, if I touched the voltage on the pstates page, pstate was never chosen.
Click to expand...

I have it on offset mode but still no go. How did you set your voltage on pstate0?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruspartisan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> I have it on offset mode but still no go. How did you set your voltage on pstate0?


At first I reseted pstates (1-3) and set frequency (4) and vcore (5):
1) OC Tweaker Tab in UEFI -> frequency and vcore on auto 2) All pstates on auto 3) Save and reboot into UEFI. After that if I open pstates and set one of them to custom, the figures are the default ones.
4) Change p-state 0 frequency, ignore the voltage 5) OC Tweaker tab: don't touch the frequency, set VCore to desired offset. In my BIOS I have two places where to set VCore on OC Tweaker tab, the first is located at the top of the screen and usually hidden and only appears when you change frequency. In this case as the frequency is set on auto, it's hidden, and you need to change the VCore, that is grouped together with other voltages (SoC, RAM, and so on). 6) Reboot to Windows, change power plan's min cpu state to 10%.
If it's exactly how you did it and it still does not work for you, I don't think I will be able to help, sorry. It was trial and error for me, based on p-states overclocking guide for Asus Crosshair, and I still consider this magic


----------



## RyzenMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruspartisan*
> 
> At first I reseted pstates (1-3) and set frequency (4) and vcore (5):
> 1) OC Tweaker Tab in UEFI -> frequency and vcore on auto 2) All pstates on auto 3) Save and reboot into UEFI. After that if I open pstates and set one of them to custom, the figures are the default ones.
> 4) Change p-state 0 frequency, ignore the voltage 5) OC Tweaker tab: don't touch the frequency, set VCore to desired offset. In my BIOS I have two places where to set VCore on OC Tweaker tab, the first is located at the top of the screen and usually hidden and only appears when you change frequency. In this case as the frequency is set on auto, it's hidden, and you need to change the VCore, that is grouped together with other voltages (SoC, RAM, and so on). 6) Reboot to Windows, change power plan's min cpu state to 10%.
> If it's exactly how you did it and it still does not work for you, I don't think I will be able to help, sorry. It was trial and error for me, based on p-states overclocking guide for Asus Crosshair, and I still consider this magic


Can you please take a picture of you bios settings and post here?


----------



## ruspartisan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenMan*
> 
> Can you please take a picture of you bios settings and post here?


Once again, I don't have Taichi, I have X370 Gaming K4, but this should be roughly the same.


Spoiler: Step by step as in previous post.



1) OC Tweaker Tab in UEFI -> frequency and vcore on auto


2) All pstates on auto

3) Save and reboot into UEFI. After that if I open pstates and set one of them to custom, the figures are the default ones.

4) Change p-state 0 frequency, ignore the voltage

5) OC Tweaker tab: don't touch the frequency, set VCore to desired offset. In my BIOS I have two places where to set VCore on OC Tweaker tab, the first is located at the top of the screen and usually hidden and only appears when you change frequency. In this case as the frequency is set on auto, it's hidden, and you need to change the VCore, that is grouped together with other voltages (SoC, RAM, and so on)


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Still cant get pstate to work lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelBox

Is this psate big problem. If I had Taichi I would overclock it with meltiplier and voltage increases. Would I`ve be affected by pstate?


----------



## ruspartisan

If you overclock with just multiplier and voltage increase, CPU will always stay at maximum frequency and voltage. With p-state overclocking CPU will be able to downclock and lower the voltage at idle.

As for me, I overclocked with multiplier first, and then just decided to fiddle with p-states, but if they didn't work, I would still be fine with it.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruspartisan*
> 
> If you overclock with just multiplier and voltage increase, CPU will always stay at maximum frequency and voltage. With p-state overclocking CPU will be able to downclock and lower the voltage at idle.
> 
> As for me, I overclocked with multiplier first, and then just decided to fiddle with p-states, but if they didn't work, I would still be fine with it.


So if I overclock R5 1600 to 4ghz with multiplier and voltage increase, all 6 cores will be always on 4ghz? That not good. Should`t Cool and quiet option lower those like in FX platform (on that platform I OC with multiplier and voltage increase)?


----------



## ruspartisan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> So if I overclock R5 1600 to 4ghz with multiplier and voltage increase, all 6 cores will be always on 4ghz? That not good. Should`t Cool and quiet option lower those like in FX platform (on that platform I OC with multiplier and voltage increase)?


Actually, it's unclear. AMD said something that most programs don't show correct frequency for Ryzen, because it can switch states very fast.


Spoiler: Ryzen Community Update



Quote:


> What about power?
> Now that you know a little more about the performance of our new plan, let's talk power. The AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan does not change how our processor handles low-power idle states called "CC-States." These CC-States number cc1 through cc6, representing increasingly aggressive clock and power gating. In fact, cc6 represents a core that is essentially turned off. The core is sleeping so deeply that only its voltage can be detected by software.
> 
> The sophisticated power management technology in the "Zen" core can autonomously enter and exit these CC-States as quickly as 1ms. Software tools, unable to see through the sleep, will simply report the last P-state known to the OS before the core entered a CC-state. Don't be alarmed! The effective frequency of a sleeping core is much lower (generally sub-1GHz).
> 
> In short:
> 
> The AMD Ryzen™ Balanced power plan still permits aggressive power management. There should be little difference between the OEM Balanced and the Ryzen Balanced plan. We're interested in your feedback!
> Performance of the AMD Ryzen™ Balanced power plan should be on par with the High Performance plan. We're interested in your feedback on this, too.
> Finally, if you see a third-party tool reporting "idle" clocks in the range of 3200-3400MHz, you can be virtually certain that the core is actually sleeping and the tool is simply reporting the last known P-State.
> 
> We're very proud of the fast and granular power management in the "Zen" architecture, and we hope these explanations helps you better understand how our all-new processor functions.





IF we trust HWINFO, then overclocked CPU is always at max frequency.


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> So if I overclock R5 1600 to 4ghz with multiplier and voltage increase, all 6 cores will be always on 4ghz? That not good. Should`t Cool and quiet option lower those like in FX platform (on that platform I OC with multiplier and voltage increase)?


on my current 3770k OC'd to 4.5ghz, i run asus' EPU. it runs the cpu at the lowest multiplier (19) when am not gaming. outside of gaming, i don't recall needing to run with my OC.
haven't tried asrock's version of EPU but i think there is one.


----------



## sierra248

Where'd you find a board to buy?


----------



## sierra248

Well Newegg has em listed as in stock at the moment. I just placed my order!! Been waiting a month for that thing to get in stock! Get in there quick!


----------



## sierra248

Gone, they had em about an hour and a half!


----------



## chrismp5

Hey, sign up on nowinstock.net get text notifications sent right to your cell phone. thats how I got mine, And its free it also does email notifications.


----------



## chrismp5

Also guys, my MoBo is on its way, and I went ahead and got the G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16g 3200mhz ram, any one else that has this ram got it to work at its rated speed? Thanks guys.


----------



## SteelBox

So if I buy taichi biggest problem will be: pstate not working (Asrock will fixed that in bios update) and cpu temp "wrong" reporting (they don't use Tdie/Tctl)?


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> So if I buy taichi biggest problem will be: pstate not working (Asrock will fixed that in bios update) and cpu temp "wrong" reporting (they don't use Tdie/Tctl)?


hwinfo64 so far does the best job reporting tctl temp and in my case matches what I said, hwmonitor and cpuz (latest v even the bench is kinda messed up).
yes pstates not working but.. I was able for a brief moment to set a minim processor state in windows 10 and it will downclock but voltages stays (somehow in my win10 that option to set minimum processor state disappears always)


----------



## SteelBox

Does all AM4 mbo have that pstate problem?


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Does all AM4 mbo have that pstate problem?


no, and this is the first time I heard the Taichi having that issue (but maybe it's been there all along?)

with the killer and K4 (both asrock)
the only problem is - if you touch anything but the FID in pstate0; you break it.
each MFG seems to have it's own way of making it work correctly right now (and a few don't)


----------



## SteelBox

I don`t understand these things, so I ask noob question again







So pstate is not important for regular user overclocking? If I clock with multiplier and voltage increase everything will be ok like on fx platform, in idle voltage and frequency will be lower but as someone stated before that most programs don't show correct frequency for Ryzen, because it can switch states very fast.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I was able to figure out the pstate. Just change pstate 0 and only change the FID (frequency, MHz) and leave multiplier and voltage alone. That was my mistake and I changed the voltage too. Then set your offset cpu voltage and you should be golden


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> I was able to figure out the pstate. Just change pstate 0 and only change the FID (frequency, MHz) and leave multiplier and voltage alone. That was my mistake and I changed the voltage too. Then set your offset cpu voltage and you should be golden


also need to use RYZEN or Balanced power plans. (people seem to prefer RYZEN plan with dropping the 90% down to like 40%)


----------



## Emeeazy

Anyone had/have tried a Crucial Ballistix Sport ram on taichi? does it clock well?


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emeeazy*
> 
> Anyone had/have tried a Crucial Ballistix Sport ram on taichi? does it clock well?


i got 2x16GB ddr2666 sticks. can't test though, still waiting for am4 waterblock.


----------



## Emeeazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> i got 2x16GB ddr2666 sticks. can't test though, still waiting for am4 waterblock.


Hope the waterblock comes soon; getting ram kits on ryzen to run at 3200 is a pain in the ass.


----------



## gman2u

New 2.20 Bios available for Taichi x370

http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.us.asp#BIOS

Fingers crossed...


----------



## ruspartisan

Quote:


> Update Agesa Version string "SummitPI-AM4 1.0.0.4a"


I wouldn't bother with risking the update. It's just an info string reported by motherboard.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruspartisan*
> 
> I wouldn't bother with risking the update. It's just an info string reported by motherboard.


Usually they optimize / fix more things that what they say in the description.

I´ll give it a try.


----------



## MrMajestyk

it didn't help with ram, at least not with mine. New thing in Advanced settings is dram timings overclock and ohm setting but haven't seen any changes or I'm not using it correctly

quick Aida64 ram benches, latency result with OC ryzen 1700 to 4100 was last in list, worse than an Opteron2344H, not sure what causes that drop



btw 18-12-12-12 is not stable, hci memtest spit endless error out, ohm was at 53.3, Dram V 1.39


----------



## MadOver

Sweet, lets see if they open more options in their bios. Looks like they been working overtime on these recent bios lately.


----------



## sierra248

Nice, my board arrives tomorrow and I'll get to update it to a fresh bios update. Do u guys recommend doing the instant flash from within bios or by hitting f-6?


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

What's the most accurate reading for temperature for the 1700? Asrock tuning utility? Tcl on hwinfo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruspartisan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> What's the most accurate reading for temperature for the 1700? Asrock tuning utility? Tcl on hwinfo?


I would trust that AMD knows a thing or two, so Ryzen Master is the reference point, and HWINFO's Tctl is the same as Master's temperature. ASRock's utility reports some other temperature, probably the socket sensor.
[rant]And ASRock's fan control uses wrong temperature for fan control[/rant]


----------



## gman2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gman2u*
> 
> New 2.20 Bios available for Taichi x370
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.us.asp#BIOS
> 
> Fingers crossed...


So a little update on this...After I flashed the BIOS and this may help some of you...

Got home and flashed to 2.20 and did a reboot back into bios. Before I overclocked anything beside RAM I set DRAM at Auto and keyed in the 14-14-14-35 and raised it to fixed at 1.45v. Reboot into windows with no problems posting and checked CPUZ and 3200 showed up like the first day I built my computer w/ BIOS 1.5. So went back into BIOS and started the overclock. 3.8 @ 1.35 and upper the SOC to 1.1 No problem booting into windows. Ok now that was done so lets set up Fan curves. Ran fantastic to test speeds and then set my curves. BAM!!! Won't POST. Tried every combination of settings possible in the fan settings I could think of and nothing. POST down to 2400 every time. So I reflashed to board with 2.20 and cleared the CMOS. Opened up the PC and moved the all in one fan pump from CPU_Opt to Chas_Pump 3 and unplugged the chassie fan from the board for now because my case has 2 monster case fans plus my ASUS rx530 has 3 fans. Reboot into bios. Auto set the RAM timings again w/ 1.45v and boots right back into windows. Reboot back into bios and set my overclock again. Reboot into windows w/ no problem. Not messing with fan settings in the bios with ASrock a-tuning or Ryzen master at this time. I'm going to try using Afterburner first. I have run my system all day without any boot errors or crashes. 1700 @ 3.8 1.35 and again @ 3.9 1.3825 with no problem. Not sure if the bios is pulling or pushing volts into the ram during a fan test and it's cause the post error but I can definitely recreate the error. So the bigger question is how to get that fixed? Is it bios, ram, board, or fantastic software causing the issue. Is it the AIO pump being plugged into CPU_Opt causing it? Not as likely because I booted the first time with the cpu pump in there. I don't want to try and recreate it again unless ASrock wants to send me some back up boards. Good luck everyone. Hopefully this is causing some of you not being able to post supported samsung B-die RAM.


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gman2u*
> 
> Is it bios, ram, board, or fantastic software causing the issue. Is it the AIO pump being plugged into CPU_Opt causing it? Not as likely because I booted the first time with the cpu pump in there. I don't want to try and recreate it again unless ASrock wants to send me some back up boards. Good luck everyone. Hopefully this is causing some of you not being able to post supported samsung B-die RAM.


thanks for testing.
yeah, best to play safe.
you filed a bug report?


----------



## gman2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> thanks for testing.
> yeah, best to play safe.
> you filed a bug report?


Nope not yet. I will this weekend when I'm home and can give them the specs when I'm not stuck at work between night shifts.


----------



## Czarcastic

Don't have any issues with Bios 2.0 besides the SSD detection. I will wait a week or so before I flash to 2.2 to make sure other people aren't having some catastrophic issues.


----------



## Pnat

Hi All,

I have just registered to join this party here:
MB:Asrock Taichi
Bios: 2.0
CPU:Ryzen 1700
Ram: GALAX HOF DDR4-3200 16G（8G*2）D4-3200 8G C14-14-14-34 1.35V
Cooler: Wraith Spire

Try to run 3200Mhz with Load XMP Setting XMP 2.0 Profile 1 and get error with post time. Please help.


----------



## ruspartisan

Did you try to:
1) Loosen the timings (+1-2 on each, 15 15 15 35 for example)
2) Up the SoC voltage (1.2v max)
3) Up RAM voltage to 1.4
?


----------



## Pnat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruspartisan*
> 
> Did you try to:
> 1) Loosen the timings (+1-2 on each, 15 15 15 35 for example)
> 2) Up the SoC voltage (1.2v max)
> 3) Up RAM voltage to 1.4
> ?


I have tried the timing 16 18 18 18 36
RAM voltage to 1.350
SoC voltage 1.2

have same problem . May be due to IMC of CPU ??


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I don`t understand these things, so I ask noob question again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pstate is not important for regular user overclocking? If I clock with multiplier and voltage increase everything will be ok like on fx platform, in idle voltage and frequency will be lower but as someone stated before that most programs don't show correct frequency for Ryzen, because it can switch states very fast.


bump


----------



## ruspartisan

With regular overclocking frequency stays at max. But it seem that p-states overclocking works for everyone now, though you need to fiddle a bit.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruspartisan*
> 
> With regular overclocking frequency stays at max. But it seem that p-states overclocking works for everyone now, though you need to fiddle a bit.


Since I am not sure will I buy Taichi and don`t know does other cheaper board support pstate I was wondering will OC without pstate shorten lifespan of CPU by big margin? User who have x370 Gigabyte K5 with 1700 3.9ghz (OC without pstate) told me that his frequency stay the same in idle and load. In idle power consumption is 66.5W and in load is 187W. With that information I think there is no big difference with and without pstate...


----------



## ruspartisan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> does other cheaper board support pstate


At least ASRock Gaming K4 supports it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I was wondering will OC without pstate shorten lifespan of CPU by big margin?


Unless you go YOLO on the voltage and temps, I'd expect CPU to last at least 10 years with something like [email protected]


----------



## soleil14

I'm running bios 2.20. My x370 Taichi need a long time to post. About 20s till the Asrock logo appear. Is this normal?


----------



## newbies

Joining the club!

Here's my build:

1700X on Taichi
G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3200 CL14
Noctua NH-D15
Here's my overclocking experience:

Upgraded BIOS to 2.2
Loaded XMP profile, rebooted to 3200 MHz RAM, no issues.
OC to 3.8GHz @ 1.35V, no issues
OC to 3.9GHz @ 1.35V, no issues
OC to 4.0GHz @ 1.35V, no issues, AIDA64 reading 128W CPU pull at peak load. Asrock reading 49C, AMD reading 68C at 100% CPU 100% FAN.
OC to 4.1GHz @ 1.35V, CPU-Z runs, p95 crashes immediately
OC to 4.1GHz @ 1.40V, p95 crashes immediately
OC to 4.2GHz @ 1.45V, posts, crashes while starting Windows
OC to 4.0GHz @ 1.275V, loads to Windows, p95 crashes immediately
OC to 4.0GHz @ 1.30V, loads to Windows, p95 crashes after 5 min
OC to 4.0GHz @ 1.325V, thought it might be stable, but system crashes after a few hours
OC to 4.0GHz @ 1.35V, Ran p95 for 6 hours with no errors.
OC to 3.9GHz @ 1.275V, Ran p95 for 6 hours with no errors. 117W peak CPU draw.
While I didn't try stress testing over over 6 hours both 3.9 and 4.0 appear to be stable for now. I'm deciding which profile to keep the system at normally. If I run it at 3.9 I might boost VCore to 1.3 to ensure system stability. I'm not overly concerned with efficiency, but also not sure if keeping it at 4.0 in the long run is a good idea.


----------



## newbies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soleil14*
> 
> I'm running bios 2.20. My x370 Taichi need a long time to post. About 20s till the Asrock logo appear. Is this normal?


Same here. During bootup you can see the random numbers will appear on the LED display. Until that is done, the system doesn't post.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbies*
> 
> Joining the club!
> 
> Here's my build:
> 
> 1700X on Taichi
> G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3200 CL14
> Noctua NH-D15
> Here's my overclocking experience:
> 
> Upgraded BIOS to 2.2
> Loaded XMP profile, rebooted to 3200 MHz RAM, no issues.
> OC to 3.8GHz @ 1.35V, no issues
> OC to 3.9GHz @ 1.35V, no issues
> OC to 4.0GHz @ 1.35V, no issues, AIDA64 reading 128W CPU pull at peak load. Asrock reading 49C, AMD reading 68C at 100% CPU 100% FAN.
> OC to 4.1GHz @ 1.35V, CPU-Z runs, p95 crashes immediately
> OC to 4.1GHz @ 1.40V, p95 crashes immediately
> OC to 4.2GHz @ 1.45V, posts, crashes while starting Windows
> OC to 4.0GHz @ 1.275V, loads to Windows, p95 crashes immediately
> OC to 4.0GHz @ 1.30V, loads to Windows, p95 crashes after 5 min
> OC to 4.0GHz @ 1.325V, thought it might be stable, but system crashes after a few hours
> OC to 4.0GHz @ 1.35V, Ran p95 for 6 hours with no errors.
> OC to 3.9GHz @ 1.275V, Ran p95 for 6 hours with no errors. 117W peak CPU draw.
> While I didn't try stress testing over over 6 hours both 3.9 and 4.0 appear to be stable for now. I'm deciding which profile to keep the system at normally. If I run it at 3.9 I might boost VCore to 1.3 to ensure system stability. I'm not overly concerned with efficiency, but also not sure if keeping it at 4.0 in the long run is a good idea.


I'm at 3.9 @ 1.30V right now (most stable). It's not worth it for me to go to 4.0 and increase the voltage a lot (1.375 - 1.4).


----------



## gman2u

Ugh!!! Had it all running fine all night at 3.9. Do one overclock at 4.0 and stress test. Crash. Fine. Reboot. POST errors. 3200 gone again!!! Back to 2933... Sigh...


----------



## quicknick

Regarding the long POST time, this is my experience: Enabling ultra fast boot made no difference, still around 20 seconds from power on until the speaker beep. Disabling AM4 Advanced Boot Training cut the boot time significantly, I'd say it's more like 5 seconds now (ultra fast boot still enabled ofc).
1700X @ stock
32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX3200, 4DIMMs @2666


----------



## sierra248

They have both the Taichi and professional in stock again at Newegg!


----------



## Chrissr6

I am running 4.025 @ 1.40625v with a ryzen 1700. Did 1 hour of prime 95. I have been using it daily, mainly for gaiming for about a month now and haven't ran into any issues. Idle is around 36c and load is around 58c. I'm fine with leaving it at these voltages with these temps.


----------



## ruspartisan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrissr6*
> 
> Idle is around 36c and load is around 58c


Be aware that ASRocks motherboard reports somewhat wrong CPU temp, correct info is provided by Ryzen Master or HWINFO in Tctl section. 58c is after prime95? That's very impressive, what's your cooler?


----------



## bandario

I have been running rock solid stable with my 1800x @ 4.0ghz 1.38V via bios manual OC for a couple of weeks now with G.Skill Flare-x ram @ 3200mhz, 1.35v and 1080ti just using MSI gaming app OC setting.

Just updated the bios to 2.2, put OC Tweaker settings back exactly as I had it and I am now having BF1 crash on me between almost every match. I've changed absolutely nothing else and this just started happening so I have to assume it is the bios.

I'll try and give a touch more voltage to the ram but if that doesn't work I'm going back to 2.0.


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandario*
> 
> Just updated the bios to 2.2, put OC Tweaker settings back exactly as I had it and I am now having BF1 crash on me between almost every match. I've changed absolutely nothing else and this just started happening so I have to assume it is the bios.
> 
> I'll try and give a touch more voltage to the ram but if that doesn't work I'm going back to 2.0.


why not run stability testing on 2.2 and figure out what's causing the crash?


----------



## nged72

So frustrated. Can't get 3200mhz with 14-14-14-34 TridentZ 2x8GB.

Bought the Same RAM to see if it was bad ram, but same issues. Updated from 2.0 to 2.2 and still nothing.

Feels like I wasted a ton on RAM that refuses to run properly.


----------



## Chrissr6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruspartisan*
> 
> Be aware that ASRocks motherboard reports somewhat wrong CPU temp, correct info is provided by Ryzen Master or HWINFO in Tctl section. 58c is after prime95? That's very impressive, what's your cooler?


I'm using a thermaltake 3.0 ultimate. It's doing what it suppose to do. Yes after prime 95. It hovers around 55c when playing games. I couldn't get any overclock higher than that with any voltages of 1.45v of less. No matter what I did. I think that's the limit of my chip. But I'm satisfied for sure.


----------



## nged72

Finally got 3200 to boot with 1.1v SOC and 1.4v DRAM.

Most likely it won't work later when rebooting tho


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> Finally got 3200 to boot with 1.1v SOC and 1.4v DRAM.
> 
> Most likely it won't work later when rebooting tho


Ram voltage you're probably good up to 1.5v and for SOC around 1.2v.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> Finally got 3200 to boot with 1.1v SOC and 1.4v DRAM.
> 
> Most likely it won't work later when rebooting tho


What RAM are you using? Were you able to hit 3200 on bios 2.0? I still can't get 3200 mhz with 1.2 soc and 1.35-1.6 dram voltage i'm on bios 2.0, haven't not tried 2.2. I always get the F9 error then reboots. How did you do it? Did you boot with a lower strap 2133 then move your way to 3200?


----------



## rwr711

Managed to get my Ryzen 1800x to 4.0Ghz with 1.4375V using 2.0 Bios
I use XMP 2.0 to set my ram to 3200. I run Cinebench with no crash but when I power the pc down and try to power it back up, the pc goes thru few resets before booting to bios with stock bios.

My current settings

Asrock x370 Taichi with 2.0 Bios using 3200Mhz Corsair Vengeance Lpx Ram 16gb (2x8)
Ryzen 1800x with Thermaltake 3.0 Rgb AIO
Vcore 1.4375V
Vcore LLC @ Level 3
Soc @1.2v
SOC LLC @ level 3
DRAM @1.5V
Global C state Disable
C6 disabled
left the ram timings on auto.

It worked fine when I had the cpu @3.9Ghz but now that I managed to overclock it to 4.0Ghz I ran into this issue.


----------



## bandario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwr711*
> 
> Managed to get my Ryzen 1800x to 4.0Ghz with 1.4375V using 2.0 Bios
> I use XMP 2.0 to set my ram to 3200. I run Cinebench with no crash but when I power the pc down and try to power it back up, the pc goes thru few resets before booting to bios with stock bios.
> 
> My current settings
> 
> Asrock x370 Taichi with 2.0 Bios using 3200Mhz Corsair Vengeance Lpx Ram 16gb (2x8)
> Ryzen 1800x with Thermaltake 3.0 Rgb AIO
> Vcore 1.4375V
> Vcore LLC @ Level 3
> Soc @1.2v
> SOC LLC @ level 3
> DRAM @1.5V
> Global C state Disable
> C6 disabled
> left the ram timings on auto.
> 
> It worked fine when I had the cpu @3.9Ghz but now that I managed to overclock it to 4.0Ghz I ran into this issue.


You shouldn't even need that much core voltage to get an 1800x to 4000. Try setting Vcore LLC and SOC LLC @ Level 2, set your voltage mode to OC and input same value above as below. In 2nd option, set voltage mode to 'fixed' and disable Advanced boot training.

I have got a stable 4000 OC in 2.0 bios on only 1.38v 100mhzx40. (Bios automatically adjust 1.38 to 1.375v).

I have only seen the behaviour you describe once when I had it at 4.1ghz and rebooted. Obviously was just a step too far for my chip.


----------



## soleil14

I cannot go to the bios when Ultra fast boot is enabled, even with the UEFI app.


----------



## noko59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Since I am not sure will I buy Taichi and don`t know does other cheaper board support pstate I was wondering will OC without pstate shorten lifespan of CPU by big margin? User who have x370 Gigabyte K5 with 1700 3.9ghz (OC without pstate) told me that his frequency stay the same in idle and load. In idle power consumption is 66.5W and in load is 187W. With that information I think there is no big difference with and without pstate...


Biostar cheapest board B350GT3 ($84) OC's with Pstates or should I say PState 0 and works well. I assume the more higher end models will as well. So the answer is yes.

As for power savings, it will depend upon how high of OC and what voltages you need to sustain it. I like it mostly because it makes the computer invisible to the ears so to speak. As for longevity - you could push for a higher OC overall and computer would be running at slower speeds when not needed and this is per core. Playing Fritz Chess 64, 6 of 8 cores would be maxed out and two will be around 2ghz which can change around. I would think my cpu being less stressed even performing at the same performance as a constant clocked one should have a better chance of lasting as well as less degradation over time for max clock speed.


----------



## manduar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jearly410*
> 
> Set SoC voltage to 1.0v (or 1.1v-1.2v or whatever), set SoC LLC to Level 3
> 
> Set DRAM voltage (MEM VDDIO or whatever its called) to 1.4v
> 
> Set VTT_DDR to .7v
> 
> Set 2.50V_PROM to 2.6v
> 
> Set +1.8v to 1.9v
> 
> Set VDDP to 1.010v
> 
> Set 1.05V_PROM to 1.070v


I could reach 3200 but 2933 felt snappier in windows and in games for some reason. At the time the only RAM related voltages I had touched was VTT_DDR, SOC and RAM voltages.

When I followed the advice in quoted post and adjusted the other voltages, 3200 didn't feel off anymore and it now feels at least as good as 2933. If any of you are not having stability issues but there is still something that feels a bit off at higher memory speeds, trying to adjust these voltages can be something to try.

Currently sitting at 14-14-14-30 Timings 3200mhz on 4266 CL19 rated Trident Z RGB on a 1700 @ 3.9ghz 1.35v LLC4. 100 BLCK.


----------



## nged72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> What RAM are you using? Were you able to hit 3200 on bios 2.0? I still can't get 3200 mhz with 1.2 soc and 1.35-1.6 dram voltage i'm on bios 2.0, haven't not tried 2.2. I always get the F9 error then reboots. How did you do it? Did you boot with a lower strap 2133 then move your way to 3200?


Usually boot to 2933 and then 3200. But it never sticks and on restart it boot loops.

Also had SOC LLC at level 1


----------



## nged72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manduar*
> 
> I could reach 3200 but 2933 felt snappier in windows and in games for some reason. At the time the only RAM related voltages I had touched was VTT_DDR, SOC and RAM voltages.
> 
> When I followed the advice in quoted post and adjusted the other voltages, 3200 didn't feel off anymore and it now feels at least as good as 2933. If any of you are not having stability issues but there is still something that feels a bit off at higher memory speeds, trying to adjust these voltages can be something to try.
> 
> Currently sitting at 14-14-14-30 Timings 3200mhz on 4266 CL19 rated Trident Z RGB on a 1700 @ 3.9ghz 1.35v LLC4. 100 BLCK.


Using the settings you quoted, it booted for me, by after restarting it didn't -.- ugh


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manduar*
> 
> I could reach 3200 but 2933 felt snappier in windows and in games for some reason. At the time the only RAM related voltages I had touched was VTT_DDR, SOC and RAM voltages.
> 
> When I followed the advice in quoted post and adjusted the other voltages, 3200 didn't feel off anymore and it now feels at least as good as 2933. If any of you are not having stability issues but there is still something that feels a bit off at higher memory speeds, trying to adjust these voltages can be something to try.
> 
> Currently sitting at 14-14-14-30 Timings 3200mhz on 4266 CL19 rated Trident Z RGB on a 1700 @ 3.9ghz 1.35v LLC4. 100 BLCK.


Felt snappier?









Placebo at best


----------



## rwr711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandario*
> 
> You shouldn't even need that much core voltage to get an 1800x to 4000. Try setting Vcore LLC and SOC LLC @ Level 2, set your voltage mode to OC and input same value above as below. In 2nd option, set voltage mode to 'fixed' and disable Advanced boot training.
> 
> I have got a stable 4000 OC in 2.0 bios on only 1.38v 100mhzx40. (Bios automatically adjust 1.38 to 1.375v).
> 
> I have only seen the behaviour you describe once when I had it at 4.1ghz and rebooted. Obviously was just a step too far for my chip.


Tnx man, I Just did what you posted and it works great.









[email protected] with Vcore LLC @2 and Soc LLC @2 Cinebench it and works fine.

I am still trying to figure out the 3200 ram issue.

I did manage to get it 2932 Mhz and bench it, works fine on boot .


----------



## maekier

i have question about supported RAMs. If i good understand, list of this RAMs should work without problems on their max speed? I like to buy Taichi and i think about good DDR4 16GB for good price max 175$.


----------



## Chrissr6

I have Flare x 16gb 3200 and it works fine just using xmp mode


----------



## AlphaC

Superbiiz now has the Taichi
https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-X370TAC


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Superbiiz now has the Taichi
> https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-X370TAC


sweet

and once again galax has it's ram on sale

http://galaxstore.net/GALAX-HOF-DDR4-3600-MEMORY-16G%EF%BC%888G2%EF%BC%89_p_116.html

worth noting, two reviews by taichi owners.

I so should have bought during the previous sale. /grumble


----------



## bandario

Weirdest behaviour this morning. My OC is done via Bios. Booted up this morning, windows 10 system properties confirms my boot @ 4000mhz as did bios.

After using my computer for a couple of hours, I happened to notice in HWINFO64 that my processor was only running at 3700. Ran a couple of games to confirm and yep, topping out at 3700.

Rebooted to find that my OC was gone and my ram was back at stock speed - somehow some time after boot, everything had gone back to standard. I did not think this was possible.

Any ideas?


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandario*
> 
> Weirdest behaviour this morning. My OC is done via Bios. Booted up this morning, windows 10 system properties confirms my boot @ 4000mhz as did bios.
> 
> After using my computer for a couple of hours, I happened to notice in HWINFO64 that my processor was only running at 3700. Ran a couple of games to confirm and yep, topping out at 3700.
> 
> Rebooted to find that my OC was gone and my ram was back at stock speed - somehow some time after boot, everything had gone back to standard. I did not think this was possible.
> 
> Any ideas?


Maybe you hit the clear cmos button in the rear next by the USB ports?


----------



## bandario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwr711*
> 
> Tnx man, I Just did what you posted and it works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] with Vcore LLC @2 and Soc LLC @2 Cinebench it and works fine.
> 
> I am still trying to figure out the 3200 ram issue.
> 
> I did manage to get it 2932 Mhz and bench it, works fine on boot .


Did a bit of further testing this weekend; I'm now running bio ver 2.2; I've found that I need to leave Advanced Boot Training enabled !

If this is left disabled, I run the risk of losing my Ram and OC settings after a complete shutdown. Doesn't happen every time but enough to annoy me because I don't usually stand around while my computer boots so my first clue is that games aren't running QUITE as smoothly as they should.

Re-enabling this option may help you with getting your ram up to 3200 - it seems the extra couple of seconds at boot is worth it to get everything pinned where it should be.


----------



## CeltPC




----------



## lerrk

Got my 1700 and taichi yesterday. Ram is Samsung's M378A1K43CB2 2 sticks. Overclocked 1700 to 3800 on 1.2 volts, ram works on 3200 with 18-18-18- whatever. Seems stable.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

How fast if your guys' wifi? Seems very slow when I run speedtest. Any ideas or tips?


----------



## maekier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> How fast if your guys' wifi? Seems very slow when I run speedtest. Any ideas or tips?


What speed is showing in speed test. Most wifi work on max 60mbps if im right.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maekier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> How fast if your guys' wifi? Seems very slow when I run speedtest. Any ideas or tips?
> 
> 
> 
> What speed is showing in speed test. Most wifi work on max 60mbps if im right.
Click to expand...

I cant remember but its far less than my iphone connected to the same router.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bandario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maekier*
> 
> What speed is showing in speed test. Most wifi work on max 60mbps if im right.


I have gone well in excess of that speed using 5ghz band on the x370 Taichi.

To be honest with the correct driver installed this is the first time I've been truly impressed by a wifi connection, it's very good and extremely stable when paired with a good quality 802.11ac router like the R7000.


----------



## soleil14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quicknick*
> 
> Regarding the long POST time, this is my experience: Enabling ultra fast boot made no difference, still around 20 seconds from power on until the speaker beep. Disabling AM4 Advanced Boot Training cut the boot time significantly, I'd say it's more like 5 seconds now (ultra fast boot still enabled ofc).
> 1700X @ stock
> 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX3200, 4DIMMs @2666


When I disable AM4 Advanced Boot training, my X370 Taichi need s only 10s to post. But the problem it I can't boot with 3200Mhz Ram, only 2666
It was working before. I will try to find a way to boot with 3200Mhz and AM4 Advanced Boot training disabled.


----------



## visata

I can't decide between Taichi or CH6 board. It seems Taichi has more features?

Is there any particular RAM which I should buy along with Taichi and it would work without any hassles at 3200MHz?

When I checked CH6 thread, it seems if you get Flare X RAM, it would overclock to 3200MHz out of the box.


----------



## tenminutemailer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *visata*
> 
> I can't decided between Taichi or CH6 board. It seems Taichi has more features?
> 
> Is there any particular RAM which I should buy along with Taichi and it would work without any hassles at 3200MHz?
> 
> When I checked CH6 thread, it seems if you get Flare X RAM, it would overclock to 3200MHz out of the box.


the flare-x kit is on the QVL for the asrock x370 taichi, so probably your best bet.
I don't want to spook you, but I wasn't so lucky myself.
upgraded from 1700 to 1700x, and from the flare x to the 4266mhz trident z rgb kit; yet I still can't get 3200mhz.


----------



## bloot

I am receiving this motherboard tomorrow hopefully my 2x8GB HOF 3600 CL17 kit works at 3200 CL14 without issues.


----------



## visata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenminutemailer*
> 
> the flare-x kit is on the QVL for the asrock x370 taichi, so probably your best bet.
> I don't want to spook you, but I wasn't so lucky myself.
> upgraded from 1700 to 1700x, and from the flare x to the 4266mhz trident z rgb kit; yet I still can't get 3200mhz.


If you werent able to get to 3200MHz with such well known brands, maybe noone did... and it needs to be resolved by Asrock first. What about Corsair LPX? I know it didnt overclock well on CH6 earlier.


----------



## Chekando

Hey guys,

Just wanted to check in with you guys to see if anyone is having the same problem.
When setting up my overclock by changing the frequency and voltage there are two voltages, one that pops up right underneath where you set the frequency, and another right near the bottom of the same OC Tweaker page ( I have seen some other posters mention it on this thread,too).
Now if I set my frequency and voltage just using the top two settings, and setting the bottom voltage to "fixed" and auto, when I boot into windows they seem to take effect.But if I change that bottom voltage to anything other than "auto" it boots into windows just fine but then when I open Ryzen master it's saying the frequency is pegged at 2.2, and no matter what load I put it under it just won't increase, and judging by the low Cinebench scores this seems to be true.

My question is what are you supposed to set the voltages at if say you're trying for 1.35V for example, do you make them both 1.35?

Any help would be appreciated.

Note: Tried this on both Bios 2.0 and 2.2. Same deal.

The highest I can seem to reach is 3,8GHz on my 1600X and it seems a little low looking what others have achieved.


----------



## bandario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenminutemailer*
> 
> the flare-x kit is on the QVL for the asrock x370 taichi, so probably your best bet.
> I don't want to spook you, but I wasn't so lucky myself.
> upgraded from 1700 to 1700x, and from the flare x to the 4266mhz trident z rgb kit; yet I still can't get 3200mhz.


The Flare-x kits work out of the box at 3200mhz for most people as it is designed to do so and has advertised compatibility with this board.

Other more exotic kits you may not be so lucky now, but the next microcode update has got a huge amount of added compatibility for intel-focussed ram from a number of different manufacturers:

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/57410/amd-ryzen-microcode-update-improved-ddr4-support/index.html


----------



## Ripple13

Is anyone using this board with a power over ethernet setup? My mobo refuses to recognize that it is connected to my zyxel pla5405. It just tells me that my network cable is unplugged.

I tried connecting my pc straight to the router works and that works so I know the issue has to be with the communication between the POE port and the ethernet port.


----------



## jigzaw

I used a a netcomm powerline ethernet before. My observation on this if it previously worked before on a different hardware and didn't now, reset both powerline adaptors. Also with previous router that started with 192.xxx.xxx to newer ones with 2xx.xxx.xxx also cause the same issue


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandario*
> 
> I have gone well in excess of that speed using 5ghz band on the x370 Taichi.
> 
> To be honest with the correct driver installed this is the first time I've been truly impressed by a wifi connection, it's very good and extremely stable when paired with a good quality 802.11ac router like the R7000.


What driver did you use?


----------



## bandario

WLAN(v18.40.4) from ASROCK web site.


----------



## virpz

So guys, my Taichi bricked today.

Had it going stable with [email protected], mem 3000MHz, really good temps, no abuse on vontages, no auto settings .
Woke up, turned the PC on, it went normally trough the Q-code cycle till code 99, then the board restart on it's own.Some codes in the cycle I got code E4 and the board could never get back from there.
I have tried everything from clearing CMOS to disconnect every component from the board to no avail, the board goes trough some code but then halt at E4.









Now researching on the web it seems like if that code is related to "S3 resume Progress" and in that context, my problem can be directly related to the crosshair VI bricking issues we had a while back. Now, if that holds any true then that bug with AsRock AM4 boards may be a one go no return brick as it seems there are no bios recovering features to be found with the AsRock boards.


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Now researching on the web it seems like if that code is related to "S3 resume Progress" and in that context, my problem can be directly related to the crosshair VI bricking issues we had a while back. Now, if that holds any true then that bug with AsRock AM4 boards may be a one go no return brick as it seems there are no bios recovering features to be found with the AsRock boards.


product page says it has ASRock Crashless BIOS. from what i read, you load a bios on a usb2.0 flash drive and plug that onto one of the usb ports and during boot up recovery the mobo should try to load that. of course, i haven't tried it so i can't vouch for it.

could be method 2 described here.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> product page says it has ASRock Crashless BIOS. from what i read, you load a bios on a usb2.0 flash drive and plug that onto one of the usb ports and during boot up recovery the mobo should try to load that. of course, i haven't tried it so i can't vouch for it.
> 
> could be method 2 described here.


From what I've read it is only a counter crash feature that works during the process of updating the bios, does not work as a bios recovery feature.
I had the bios updated 5 days prior the brick.

Anyways, I appreciate your entry.


----------



## bloot

New 2.30 Bios "Enhance OC setting for advanced Overclocker"

http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


----------



## gman2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> New 2.30 Bios "Enhance OC setting for
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


Had anyone tried this yet? Other then fighting RAM that randomly decides if it wants to load or not I'm running a stable 1700 OC.


----------



## NovaHova

Hi guys, just got my new build in. Working just great BUT.

Whenever trying to shutdown the system completely, it actually tries shutting down. There's nothing to show on my display anymore. Just a black screen.

But, it never actually shuts down. The system is still enabled, fans are still spinning and, the whole system really. I have to hold the power button a few seconds for it to manually shut down. I tried clearing the cmos. Did a clean install of windows 3 times already. Have no idea.. Any help?

Rebooting works good though, weird problem.
Even installed the new 2.30 bios but no luck still..


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaHova*
> 
> Whenever trying to shutdown the system completely, it actually tries shutting down. There's nothing to show on my display anymore. Just a black screen.
> 
> But, it never actually shuts down. The system is still enabled, fans are still spinning and, the whole system really.


very strange problem, never met such before


----------



## NovaHova

Sleep mode doesn't work either, system keeps on going.. I basically have to keep the pc on at all times, or press the power button a few seconds each time I want to shut it down at this point. Horrible,i don't even know if it's windows or the motherboard, or anything else.


----------



## lerrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaHova*
> 
> Sleep mode doesn't work either, system keeps on going.. I basically have to keep the pc on at all times, or press the power button a few seconds each time I want to shut it down at this point. Horrible,i don't even know if it's windows or the motherboard, or anything else.


Maybe wrong connection of power button to motherboard?


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaHova*
> 
> Sleep mode doesn't work either, system keeps on going.. I basically have to keep the pc on at all times, or press the power button a few seconds each time I want to shut it down at this point. Horrible,i don't even know if it's windows or the motherboard, or anything else.


you can try to exclude OS problem by loading from LiveUSB linux - if it can't properly switch off system too - it likely related to hardware.


----------



## NovaHova

Managed to get sleep mode working somehow. (troubleshooting power management) I'm happy with that so couldn't care less about it turning off. (maybe it works again, haven't tried)

Tested gta5 combined with a aorus 1080ti (I've got the 1600x ryzen) , and works flawlessly! Tried overclocking it stock voltage to 4000 but that wasn't stable at all on gta, massive framedrops. Will experiment soon enough. Cheers guys


----------



## LuciferX

No new BIOS for Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming ... Please share the changes ( The boards are almost identical )


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeltPC*


Issue that buildzoid guy has a rant/hissyfit over is fixed with this bios update 2.30, changing blk doesn't re set overclocking settings now.


----------



## chrismp5

I see 2 updates for the bois, both 2.30 but one is 5.73MB the other is 5.77MB what one would I want?


----------



## chrismp5

Feels like idiot one is DOS one is BIOS







I got the Asrock RGB LED downloaded and trying to change the color on my mobo, so far not working, it detects its an older version which i only see one version on the list. at the bottom.


----------



## jigzaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaHova*
> 
> Hi guys, just got my new build in. Working just great BUT.
> 
> Whenever trying to shutdown the system completely, it actually tries shutting down. There's nothing to show on my display anymore. Just a black screen.
> 
> But, it never actually shuts down. The system is still enabled, fans are still spinning and, the whole system really. I have to hold the power button a few seconds for it to manually shut down. I tried clearing the cmos. Did a clean install of windows 3 times already. Have no idea.. Any help?
> 
> Rebooting works good though, weird problem.
> Even installed the new 2.30 bios but no luck still..


Maybe one of the motherboard chassis stand-offs is not dead center on the hole.


----------



## sierra248

should be interesting to see what the vcore voltage actually is. buildzoid, this guy seems to know allot about **** I know nothing about!


----------



## kenny0048

I have tested 2.20 and 2.30.
P2.30 is more memory performance.
However, if you want to change Memory Frequency, XMP is always on.

P2.20
AUTO->SPD:Yes
XMP+Memory Frequency Change:Yes
noXMP+Memory Frequency Change:Yes

P2.30
AUTO->SPD:Yes
XMP+Memory Frequency Change:Yes
noXMP+Memory Frequency Change:No

CPU:Ryzen R7 [email protected]
MEM:V-Color TD8G16C16-OC28AK 8GBx2 (XMP DDR4-2800 CL16-16-16-36-52 1.20V dual-rank)
M B:Asrock X370 TAICHI (P2.20, P2.30)
O S:Windows10 x64 15063

Other Settings
CPUffset +20000 (200mV)
SOCffset +6000 (60mV) / 1.00V
MEM:1.43V
PLL(+1.8V):2.0V

C6 Stateisable
Global C Stateisable (repair BlackScreen, MemoryManagement Error etc)
Core Performance Boostisable

P2.20 ProcODT80.0ohm XMP-disable DDR4-2933 20-20-20-20-40 SOC1.00 UEFI Boot Fail
P2.20 ProcODT60.0ohm XMP-disable DDR4-2933 20-20-20-20-40 SOC1.00 UEFI Boot Fail
P2.20 ProcODT68.6ohm XMP-disable DDR4-2933 20-20-20-20-40 SOC1.00 OCCT:Linpack1H is OK
P2.20 ProcODT68.6ohm XMP-disable DDR4-2933 18-14-14-16-40 SOC1.00 OCCT:Linpack1H is OK
http://i.imgur.com/SlKbWcM.png

P2.30 ProcODT80.0ohm XMP-EnableOnly DDR4-2933 20-20-20-20-48 SOC1.10 UEFI Boot Fail
P2.30 ProcODT68.6ohm XMP-EnableOnly DDR4-2933 20-20-20-20-48 SOC1.10 UEFI Boot Fail
P2.30 ProcODT60.0ohm XMP-EnableOnly DDR4-2933 20-20-20-20-48 SOC1.10 UEFI Boot Fail


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> From what I've read it is only a counter crash feature that works during the process of updating the bios, does not work as a bios recovery feature.
> I had the bios updated 5 days prior the brick.
> 
> Anyways, I appreciate your entry.


If you tried all the components (graphics cards, ram), the only remaining would be power supply or the cpu itself.


----------



## hankmooody

ok guys, so i updated my bios to the latest 2.30 version and overclocked my 1700x to 3.9Ghz @ 1.36V (1.15V SOC), Max Temp 69 Degrees

Good Voltages?


----------



## Tasm

Anyone hable to hit 3200 MHz?

I cant do it with Geil EVO X 3200 MHz.


----------



## Mikkinen

Hi, I've update bios from 2.20 to 2.30.
I've ram corsair LPX 3200C16 2x8 and that always work at 2933mhz.

For cpu I've used pstate0 and offset for power saving, but with the new bios don't downclock.
(sorry, power saving with pstate work, windows update change my power saving setting)

What is the "asrock sapphire boost"?


----------



## Chrissr6

I saw someone post a link with someone getting 32g 3200 on the memory. With my g skill flare x 16gb getting 3200 now and I want 32gb 3200, Does anyone think it is a good idea I buy another Flare x 16gb 3200 kit to make 32gb 3200 or should I wait to get confirmation that it works on Ryzen besides the one person from previous link? He wasn't using the flare x btw


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Anyone hable to hit 3200 MHz?
> 
> I cant do it with Geil EVO X 3200 MHz.


Yes no problem with my 2x8GB HOF 3600 CL17, but AMD boot training must be enabled or it won't cold boot.


----------



## taem

Finally was able to order this board! Hopefully the bios isn't as terrible as I am hearing. Question on ram before I click the checkout:

If I get TridentZ 3600 C15 Samsung B die (https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232306), would I be able to run that at 3200 C14 just as if I had purchased 3200 C14 Samsung B die sticks (https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205) in the first place?

Was about to get the 3200 but then I thought maybe I get the 3600 and a bios update will allow running at that speed. Just want more, is all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrissr6*
> 
> I saw someone post a link with someone getting 32g 3200 on the memory. With my g skill flare x 16gb getting 3200 now and I want 32gb 3200, Does anyone think it is a good idea I buy another Flare x 16gb 3200 kit to make 32gb 3200 or should I wait to get confirmation that it works on Ryzen besides the one person from previous link? He wasn't using the flare x btw


Side question, Flare X is the same thing as TridentZ Samsung B die right? I just prefer the looks of TridentZ but if Flare X is more compatible for any reason then I would go with that.


----------



## bloot

Booted to 3400MHz too, haven't tested stability though


----------



## sierra248

Yes very good!?


----------



## bloot

3600MHz


----------



## jearly410

The latency increased from 3400 to 3600. Any ideas why?


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I'm planning on putting RGB LED Strip for my case. The strips come in 4pin connector and x370 taichi does have a 4 pin for RGB LED strip. Are they compatible? Can you use any 4 pin led strips?


----------



## LRBouizar

Hello, I'm very new to overclocking and recently built a new system with an X370 Taichi motherboard and a 1700x I also have a custom water loop running because I was expecting to overclock it, I'm also using Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400 2x8gb kit and an RX 480 8gb. I've been trying to use the bios to overclock this chip to 3.9 GHz, but I can't seem to even manage 3.8 stably. I can boot into windows, but after about 2 hours of Aida 64, it crashes with error code 00, and the screen goes black. I could really use some help. I know my temps are fine because they are hovering 68 degrees on ryzen master. If someone could give me a guide on overclocking on this board it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mikkinen

Which voltage did you get? Are you used pstate or fixed?
You could try doing 10 Ibt Avx races as a quick test, when you decide to stop with the oc you can run prime/Aida


----------



## LRBouizar

Fixed voltage. I seem to do well with 3.0-3.25 volts at 3.7-3.8 GHz


----------



## Mikkinen

voltage is 1-1.25? You using cpuz? Cpu temps are low?
Try to set voltage at 1.35 (or 1.4) with llc 2 and test with 3.8,
I've this setting: x39.75 in pstate and using offset for 1.4 vcore (1.38 underload) llc 2 but I've a 1700
Your ram are working well?


----------



## chrismp5

Alright, been doing lots of research and cant seem to find one clear answer on this... I bought one stick of G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 Volts 1.35 timings are 16 18 18 38

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232090

And all the research I found that, no 16gb ram sticks post farther then 2667 I cant post mine past 2400 mhz any ways,

Any one else thats trying to run with Dual 16gb sticks?
Will 16gb sticks eventually be able to go above 2400/2667 mhz or is it so limited within the Ryzen CPU That BIOS updates wont fix that or can the AMD be able to send Motherboard manufactures enough detail on how to build a BIOS that can unlock that on such sticks aka the Dual Rank 16Gb sticks?

P.S. I only bought one stick cause i couldnt afford (2x16) in a set kit and 8gb ram sticks i dont really care for..
Thanks for all your replies and help


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrismp5*
> 
> And all the research I found that, no 16gb ram sticks post farther then 2667 I cant post mine past 2400 mhz any ways,


chew* runs his dual rank 16gb sticks at 3200.
he uploaded some of his testing on youtube here.


----------



## braindamage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrismp5*
> 
> Alright, been doing lots of research and cant seem to find one clear answer on this... I bought one stick of G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 Volts 1.35 timings are 16 18 18 38
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232090
> 
> And all the research I found that, no 16gb ram sticks post farther then 2667 I cant post mine past 2400 mhz any ways,
> 
> Any one else thats trying to run with Dual 16gb sticks?


FWIW I got the 2x16 kit (https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232091) to run at 3200 on an Asrock x370 Fatality Pro with the 1.93D bios. Needed 1.45 ram voltage, 1.1 soc voltage at 18-20-20-42 timings.



Any other bios version won't POST past 2400.


----------



## LRBouizar

Yes, my team works fine. I am using an xmp profile to run it at 2400mhz and I even tested it on a different system, no problems. I've never used pstates before, and I'm having some trouble with the location of everything. How can I get a 3.9 overclock but only when the CPU's under load? Also, if I could get some screenshots of the settings people are using, that would be very helpful


----------



## Mikkinen

For idle downclock you will need to use pstate0 to set the frequency (only FID you need to change), use the offset on the octweaker page to set the Vcore.
Pstate0 uses hex.
In Windows power saving you have setting ryzen balanced or maximum?
As soon as I can load some bios screenshot


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> 3600MHz


.

Uh? The new bios allows you to go over 3200 MHz?

Which mems do you have?


----------



## LRBouizar

I have corsair vengeance LPX 2400mhz 2X8gb kit.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> .
> 
> Uh? The new bios allows you to go over 3200 MHz?
> 
> Which mems do you have?


i've only had the board for two days now, didn't test with other bioses. My ram kit http://www.kfa2.com/kfa2/ram/kfa2-hof-ddr4-3600.html

They are known as galax in the US and have their own store http://galaxstore.net/GALAX-HOF-DDR4-3600-MEMORY-16G%EF%BC%888G2%EF%BC%89_p_116.html


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> 3600MHz


Do you use an m.2 ssd as boot?

I can't go more than +3?mhz over before I got isues. Asrock fatality pro gaming.


----------



## bloot

No I don't have any m.2, I have 2 ssd drives only.


----------



## nged72

Please give us a damn BIOS that makes 3200 work omg

Also the 2.30 bios isn't Ocing my CPU. It says it is in the BiOS but on the OS it's 3.4

After resetting a few times it worked but still not 3200, only 2933


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Guys how is this board compare to MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM ?


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Guys how is this board compare to MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM ?


Not this thing again...

To be honest, Titanium is crap.

This Taichi has more than the double vrm output capacity, providing that Craptanium doesnt blow going full spec, which i am sure it would.

Taichi is a much better product, using vrm parts that cost 6x more than the Craptanium.

I would put Craptanium bellow Asus PRIME / Gaming 5 / Gaming K5. Its not an high end mobo. Its a ripoff.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindamage*
> 
> FWIW I got the 2x16 kit (https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232091) to run at 3200 on an Asrock x370 Fatality Pro with the 1.93D bios. Needed 1.45 ram voltage, 1.1 soc voltage at 18-20-20-42 timings.
> 
> 
> 
> Any other bios version won't POST past 2400.


Are those ram Samsung dies or Hynix?


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Is fixed overclock more stable than Pstate overclock? For me at least, it seems like having fixed voltage is more stable (prime95 small fft) than Pstate with the same volts underload. Anybody confirm or just me?


----------



## LRBouizar

So I tried to use pstates, but it crashes when I use Aida64. I want to know how many levels I should do, and what intervals I should make them. Currently I'm using 2 states, one with 2700mhz and one with 3900mhz. I was able to not into Windows though.


----------



## braindamage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarcastic*
> 
> Are those ram Samsung dies or Hynix?


Hynix


----------



## Mikkinen

This is my actual setting,
What do you think of these settings?


----------



## chrismp5

So this board is maxed out at 3200Mhz over clocked ram with 8gb sticks, will this increase in time any one know if it'll get upgraded to 4000mhz ram or any where between 3200-4000 mhz? I read some where I think dont quote me that AMD is aiming to be compatible with up to ram speeds 4000 Mhz. Tech support from G.Skill said that 2400 mhz is max for 16gb sticks. Im not sure if this is temporary and needing bios updates in future to fix that to increase to 3200 mhz or its the cpu cap on 16gb ram... Also update the AMD chip set driver not sure if that might be handy down the road..


----------



## kenny0048

I tried the cheap Samsung memory module.
Sub-timing may not be appropriate.
Not so good.

CPU:1700
Mother Board: ASRocK X370 Taichi (P2.20)
Memory:Samsung M378A1K43BB2-CRC (B-die) DDR4-2400 CL17 8GB x2 sticks


# Setting 1
CPU:3.6GHz
SOC:1.20V
VDIMM:1.25V
VTT_DDR:0.75V
ProcODT:53.3ohm
Memory FrequencyDR4-3616 20-20-20-22-48 1T
# I have not done fine tuning & High voltage


# Setting 2
CPU:3.8GHz
SOC:1.20V
VDIMM:1.30V
VTT_DDR:0.80V
ProcODT:53.3ohm
Memory FrequencyDR4-3200 16-17-17-17-42 1T


# Other Setting
Global C-stateisable
C6 Stateisable
Core Performance Boostisable


----------



## Ripple13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yes no problem with my 2x8GB HOF 3600 CL17, but AMD boot training must be enabled or it won't cold boot.


What settings other than that timings did you change in your BIOS to get your memory to run at 3200? I have a 1700x with the same memory and mobo but I cant get it to boot past 2933.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindamage*
> 
> Hynix


I have Hynix with this kit: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232413 I can't get it to run past 2400 no matter voltage (1.45v 1.5v) soc voltage (1.1v 1.2v) or loose timings 19-21-21-21-43


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple13*
> 
> What settings other than that timings did you change in your BIOS to get your memory to run at 3200? I have a 1700x with the same memory and mobo but I cant get it to boot past 2933.


Here you go


----------



## kenny0048

Basic optimization procedure

### Step 1 ###
Check the memory module at [Typhoon burner].
[DRAM manufacturer] and [DIMM ranks] important.

1.Typhoon burner boot (Right Click -> Administrator)
2.Click to Read
3.Click to Report

# Exsample


Hynix is difficult at high frequencies
Hynix 1 ranks = 2400 - 3200 (1.2 - 1.5V)
Hynix 2 ranks = 2400 - 2933 (1.2 - 1.5V)

### Step 2 ###
Regarding memory calibration,
Usually ProcODT is AUTO and there is no problem,
Inappropriate signal strength may be set depending on the BIOS.
For the Hynix module, it may be better to try ProctODT 53.3 ohm / 60 ohm / 68.6 ohm / 80ohm.
The optimum ProcODT also varies depending on the PCB.
Please check the optimum ProcODT with try and error.

# Exsample
V-Color TD8G16C16-OC28AK XMP DDR4-2800 8GBx2 (HYNIX, 2 Ranks, Dual Channel)→ OverClock to 2933
XMP Setting:No
#Sub-timing is changed when XMP is enabled. (You should try both enable and disable)

Asrock X370 TAICHI (P2.20)
ProcODT 80.0ohm VDIMM1.35V VTT-DDR 0.75 SOC1.1V DDR4-2933 CL20-20-20-20-48 UEFI Boot NG
ProcODT 68.6ohm VDIMM1.35V VTT-DDR 0.75 SOC1.1V DDR4-2933 CL20-20-20-20-48 UEFI Boot NG
ProcODT 60.0ohm VDIMM1.35V VTT-DDR 0.75 SOC1.1V DDR4-2933 CL20-20-20-20-48 UEFI Boot NG

ProcODT AUTOohm VDIMM1.43V VTT-DDR 0.75 SOC1.1V DDR4-2933 CL20-20-20-20-48 UEFI Boot OK, Linpack7m38s Error
ProcODT 80.0ohm VDIMM1.43V VTT-DDR 0.75 SOC1.1V DDR4-2933 CL20-20-20-20-48 UEFI Boot NG
ProcODT 68.6ohm VDIMM1.43V VTT-DDR 0.75 SOC1.1V DDR4-2933 CL20-20-20-20-48 UEFI Boot OK, Linpack1H OK <- Best
ProcODT 60.0ohm VDIMM1.43V VTT-DDR 0.75 SOC1.1V DDR4-2933 CL20-20-20-20-48 UEFI Boot OK, Linpack7m43s Error

Asrock X370 TAICHI (P2.30)
ProcODT AUTOohm VDIMM1.43V VTT-DDR 0.75 SOC1.1V DDR4-2933 CL20-20-20-20-48 UEFI Boot NG
ProcODT 80.0ohm VDIMM1.43V VTT-DDR 0.75 SOC1.1V DDR4-2933 CL20-20-20-20-48 UEFI Boot NG
ProcODT 68.6ohm VDIMM1.43V VTT-DDR 0.75 SOC1.1V DDR4-2933 CL20-20-20-20-48 UEFI Boot NG
ProcODT 60.0ohm VDIMM1.43V VTT-DDR 0.75 SOC1.1V DDR4-2933 CL20-20-20-20-48 UEFI Boot NG

### Step 3 ###
Once you decide the proper ProcODT,
adjust the timing and perform the stress test to check the stability.

ProcODT 68.6ohm VDIMM1.43V VTT-DDR 0.75 SOC1.1V CL18-18-18-18-46 Linpack30m OK
ProcODT 68.6ohm VDIMM1.43V VTT-DDR 0.75 SOC1.1V CL18-14-14-16-46 Linpack1H OK

Thanks all


----------



## bloot

When I plug my headphones to the front panel the realtek software detects it as speakers, and can't adjust the impedance and therefore sound is not very loud.

Does anybody else experience this? Windows default drivers detects correctly when plugging the headphones (and they are shown in playback devices, contrary to realtek drivers), but options are more limited and there's no impedance settting.


----------



## Jagarch

Hi guys. I just made my first PC so I am a complete noob. I have a Ryzen 7 1700 processor with the stock LED Wraith cooler. My RAM is 16gb 3200mhz Corsair Vengeance LPX. I was trying to do a small overclock on the CPU but every time I check it on the about section of windows is stays at 3.00mhz. I do a cinebecnh test and the results are the same. I go to the BIOS and it also says 3.0mhz even though I overclocked it. I now it is not supposed to be so complicated with the x370 taichi mobo but I don't understand what I am doing wrong. I have seen video on YT of people overclocking their CPUs on this same mobo and I have followed those steps But I still end up at 3.0mhz. I have the latest BIOS ver. 2.30. Thanks for the help!


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagarch*
> 
> Hi guys. I just made my first PC so I am a complete noob. I have a Ryzen 7 1700 processor with the stock LED Wraith cooler. My RAM is 16gb 3200mhz Corsair Vengeance LPX. I was trying to do a small overclock on the CPU but every time I check it on the about section of windows is stays at 3.00mhz. I do a cinebecnh test and the results are the same. I go to the BIOS and it also says 3.0mhz even though I overclocked it. I now it is not supposed to be so complicated with the x370 taichi mobo but I don't understand what I am doing wrong. I have seen video on YT of people overclocking their CPUs on this same mobo and I have followed those steps But I still end up at 3.0mhz. I have the latest BIOS ver. 2.30. Thanks for the help!


Don't stress, it's nothing you're likely doing wrong. The Taichi is a train wreck right now when attempting to tweak its BIOS.

There's some super hardcore people here that have spent a great deal of time understanding its quirks.

Ryzen in general needs some serious love asap.

My Taichi goes bonkers when adjusting anything any normal overclocker would adjust.

My Tomahawk changes its mood dramatically when using different RAM. I've tried 4 different 3200 MHz kits. 1 kit is in the list of compatibility and it's clearly not compatible lol. Out of the other three that didn't make the list, one actually has zero trouble running at 2933 lol.

The Taichi will be an awesome board someday! Hopefully soon ?


----------



## Jagarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Don't stress, it's nothing you're likely doing wrong. The Taichi is a train wreck right now when attempting to tweak its BIOS.
> 
> There's some super hardcore people here that have spent a great deal of time understanding its quirks.
> 
> Ryzen in general needs some serious love asap.
> 
> My Taichi goes bonkers when adjusting anything any normal overclocker would adjust.
> 
> My Tomahawk changes its mood dramatically when using different RAM. I've tried 4 different 3200 MHz kits. 1 kit is in the list of compatibility and it's clearly not compatible lol. Out of the other three that didn't make the list, one actually has zero trouble running at 2933 lol.
> 
> The Taichi will be an awesome board someday! Hopefully soon ?


Thanks.I am really trying not to stress since the system is working fine. What worries me is the fact that I cant overclock the CPU when I see that everybody else can...


----------



## bandario

You have the 1700, not the 1700x?? If so, make sure you are following voltage guides etc for your specific chip.

The main reason IMO for paying the extra for the 1700x and 1800x is because it is like having extra tickets in the silicon lottery. The 1800x is almost guaranteed to work up to 4000 whereas the 1700 is more of a gamble.


----------



## Jagarch

Yes I have the 1700 non X. I was using safe voltages too.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagarch*
> 
> Hi guys. I just made my first PC so I am a complete noob. I have a Ryzen 7 1700 processor with the stock LED Wraith cooler. My RAM is 16gb 3200mhz Corsair Vengeance LPX. I was trying to do a small overclock on the CPU but every time I check it on the about section of windows is stays at 3.00mhz. I do a cinebecnh test and the results are the same. I go to the BIOS and it also says 3.0mhz even though I overclocked it. I now it is not supposed to be so complicated with the x370 taichi mobo but I don't understand what I am doing wrong. I have seen video on YT of people overclocking their CPUs on this same mobo and I have followed those steps But I still end up at 3.0mhz. I have the latest BIOS ver. 2.30. Thanks for the help!


Don't feel bad. All the motherboards for AM4 are basically beta testing level.









The more options there are the more things you can break









see https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/asrock_x370_taichi_am4_motherboard_review/1
Quote:


> We might be showing our age a little here, but the X370 Taichi reminds us of the motherboards that we started our overclocking adventures on. DFI Lanparty's, P38s that type of thing. The motherboard market has rapidly evolved from the days when overclocking was a black art known only to a few and getting the best stable overclock from your hardware combination required a massive amount of time. Even then once you'd obtained something you felt was a suitable result for the week or so that you'd spent on it you still required endless fettling and minor tweaks to keep it running optimally. You almost needed to adjust the overclock each time depending upon the task you were about to undertake.
> 
> Around the time of the release of the P67 that style of overclocking gradually faded into the background until, in the past few years, overclocking is takes less time than installing your OS on a SSD. You can pick up almost anything, plug in a baseline set of voltages and multipliers and know that you will only require the bare minimum of tinkering to get it as stable and as fast as it can possibly go. The Taichi inverts that idea and is very much an old-fashioned overclocking style wrapped up in a modern motherboard.
> 
> ...
> Performance is variable. Sometimes it blew other results we've seen out of the water, and at other times it was left languishing at the bottom of the sea. This is, as we said above, largely down to the huge amount of tinkering and upkeep necessary to keep the the Taichi running at peak performance in every test. It would be unfair of us to go against our testing methodology for one motherboard, particularly as our relentless adherence to ensuring everything gets a fair crack of the whip is responsible for our reliability when it comes to comparing different hardware. Most other sites use a variety of hardware for every review so you never quite know how one contrasts to another, whereas we do the opposite and keep everything the same except the hardware being tested. This, obviously, means that products like the Taichi which would perform better with a more personalised approach can not look as good as they might. We did get enough glimpses of the huge performance it is capable of though, and know that the combination of BIOS updates and time you can dedicate to your own system that we can't will ensure you'll be pleased all the time.
> 
> The ASRock X370 Taichi wont make your life easy. It isn't for those of you who like to install, maybe spend half an hour on an overclock and then never look at the BIOS again. It's for the enthusiast, those who love to spend time getting everything just so, and have time to dedicate in the future on maintaining that smooth running. But the performance is clearly there if you are willing to invest the time, and for that reason it wins our OC3D Enthusiast Award


guide:



Try to use 3.7GHz and 1.25V , if you're any bit lucky you should be able to get 3.8GHz @ 1.25V or 3.9GHz @ 1.3V. Run prime95 or OCCT to stress the CPU.

If it's at idle it will drop to idle state and lower clocks and possibly lower voltage as well.


----------



## Tasm

Updta
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagarch*
> 
> Thanks.I am really trying not to stress since the system is working fine. What worries me is the fact that I cant overclock the CPU when I see that everybody else can...


Have you updated the BIOS?

Its not normal that you cannot OC the CPU. You pretty much just have to change the OC to Manual and insert the desire multiplicator and voltage.


----------



## Jagarch

Update: I think the problem was that the Ram was on the xmp profile. After I changed to auto setting I could overclock. Went up to 3.9 but crashed on cinebench. Works well on 3.7 and 3.8 but I need to do more stability tests. Thanks again to everyone who replied!


----------



## Kromium

I was hoping my first post here to be the amazing experience I had last week tweaking this beast and how all you help me with your input.
Mine just broke out of the blue








Ohh bot it's my workstation and with current availability I am not so optimistic will be here any soon.

Update: Ok good news, it was the PSU faulty, just to clear things up, in case someone reads it i don't want to misjudge from this.

BTW with a 2400 Gskill Fortis kit i was able to hit 2993. Anyone else on Fortis or lower mhz than 3200 native?
i see you are all running at 3200, or at least you try to


----------



## chrismp5

Hey trying to figure out what 2 ram kits i want and what not... theres 2 kits, one with 14-14-14-36 at 175$ (sale ends monday) or 15-15-15-39 at 117$ both amd ryzen certified ram sticks 8gb. I dont know enough in timings if its worth extra 58$ or not.. any opinions would be awesome. both are on newegg


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrismp5*
> 
> Hey trying to figure out what 2 ram kits i want and what not... theres 2 kits, one with 14-14-14-36 at 175$ (sale ends monday) or 15-15-15-39 at 117$ both amd ryzen certified ram sticks 8gb. I dont know enough in timings if its worth extra 58$ or not.. any opinions would be awesome. both are on newegg


You get a significant performance increase from 3200 ram. 117$ does not seem to include a ryzen certified kit at that speed. Non ryzen certified kits in 2x8 all seem to be able to hit 2400.


----------



## chrismp5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> You get a significant performance increase from 3200 ram. 117$ does not seem to include a ryzen certified kit at that speed. Non ryzen certified kits in 2x8 all seem to be able to hit 2400.


https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530 or
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232535

Are both 3200ghz ryzen certified...


----------



## chrismp5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrismp5*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530 or
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232535
> 
> Are both 3200ghz ryzen certified...


nope your right i had to reread.... thank you for your impute my question is answered...


----------



## kenny0048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrismp5*
> 
> Hey trying to figure out what 2 ram kits i want and what not... theres 2 kits, one with 14-14-14-36 at 175$ (sale ends monday) or 15-15-15-39 at 117$ both amd ryzen certified ram sticks 8gb. I dont know enough in timings if its worth extra 58$ or not.. any opinions would be awesome. both are on newegg


The choice of memory for Ryzen is an annoying task.
Many of the DDR4-3600 or more are Samsung chip.
It may be a good idea to find a DDR4-3600 discount.

Exsample.
Patriot Memory Patriot Viper 4 Series DDR4 16GB (2 X 8GB) 3600MHz Kit 16 DDR4 2400 MT/s (PC4-19200) DRAM PV416G360C6K
$154.99
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JQ4PJ8S/


----------



## hankmooody

hey guys, whats your lowest voltage for 3.9Ghz?

I Managed to get the cpu stable with 1.312V, anyone lower?

greetings


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hankmooody*
> 
> hey guys, whats your lowest voltage for 3.9Ghz?
> 
> I Managed to get the cpu stable with 1.312V, anyone lower?
> 
> greetings


Mine's stable at 1.296V, stock voltage +11250 offset +LLC 2


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrismp5*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530 or
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232535
> 
> Are both 3200ghz ryzen certified...


You're wrong...

Both are AM4 certified, but one kit is 3200MHz and the other is only 2400Mhz, not 3200MHz like you say...


----------



## sierra248

I finally got my system all done and I really did allot of cable managing and put some RGB lights in and stuff. I was praying it would boot as would have sucked to have to have to redo everything. Here's my specs

Ryzen 1700
Asrock x370 Taichi
G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 CAS 14 " F4-3200C14D-16GVR"
EVGA Supernova G3 650 watt PSU
Gigabyte 1080 GTX
Samsung 960 EVO 512GB
Noctua DH-15

That's the stuff that matters.

I just finished it up a few days ago and haven't had much time to do much but I did get windows installed and set to 3.7GHZ @1.25volts and just loaded XMP and it loaded up 3200 and cas 14 and boots and stress tests with Aida 64 overnight!

On Mother's Day my nephew played ghost recon wild lands at Ultra all day and no issues.

I've read so much about people having trouble getting 3200 to run, I feel lucky. Now it's time to start pushing the oc and see if I can get a stable oc at 3.9 or 4.0.

One question, should I leave my memory at 3200 cas 14 or loosen timings and see if I can get 3600, would I gain from that? I'm hitting 18.xx cinebench scores so that seems pretty good.

I'm so glad I joined here, I learned so much! Can't wait to start push this thing and see what I got in the silicon lotto!


----------



## u3a6




----------



## gman2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> I finally got my system all done and I really did allot of cable managing and put some RGB lights in and stuff. I was praying it would boot as would have sucked to have to have to redo everything. Here's my specs
> 
> Ryzen 1700
> Asrock x370 Taichi
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 CAS 14 " F4-3200C14D-16GVR"
> EVGA Supernova G3 650 watt PSU
> Gigabyte 1080 GTX
> Samsung 960 EVO 512GB
> Noctua DH-15
> 
> That's the stuff that matters.
> 
> I just finished it up a few days ago and haven't had much time to do much but I did get windows installed and set to 3.7GHZ @1.25volts and just loaded XMP and it loaded up 3200 and cas 14 and boots and stress tests with Aida 64 overnight!
> 
> On Mother's Day my nephew played ghost recon wild lands at Ultra all day and no issues.
> 
> I've read so much about people having trouble getting 3200 to run, I feel lucky. Now it's time to start pushing the oc and see if I can get a stable oc at 3.9 or 4.0.
> 
> One question, should I leave my memory at 3200 cas 14 or loosen timings and see if I can get 3600, would I gain from that? I'm hitting 18.xx cinebench scores so that seems pretty good.
> 
> I'm so glad I joined here, I learned so much! Can't wait to start push this thing and see what I got in the silicon lotto!


It will definitely run at that. You may have a few problems once you start to tweak settings until the next bios release. Make sure you can cold boot and warm boot as well. Once it fails it doesn't like to go back. Hopefully this is just a short term problem which I suspect it is based on all the testing we have all done.


----------



## Ripple13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Here you go


Thanks man. Unfortunately I couldn't emulate your settings. I couldn't get my Pstate VID that high. I'll have to read up more about Pstate overclocking. Thanks anyway


----------



## irfy

Same here couldn't match my Pstate VID with urs.


----------



## Emeeazy

Anyone having a problem running 3200 with F4-3200C14D-16GFX


----------



## bloot

I didn't touch pstate vid, it's at default


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emeeazy*
> 
> Anyone having a problem running 3200 with F4-3200C14D-16GFX


me lol. Probably poor luch on CPU's IMC


----------



## sierra248

I have the GVR version of same ram and am running it at 3360mhz CAS 14 and an overclock of 3.78 on CPU(105 BCLK). Prime95 stable all day long. I think I'm at 1.28Volts, I'm not home to look.. I just did this build last week and am pretty happy with these results. I have spent a day or two playing with the settings and I think this is as good as I'll get unless I try loosening timings and speeding up ram. I know my CPU is only Prime95 stable to 3.8. I'm running Llc 1 on both CPU and SOC and every other setting is default. I prob could get 3.9 stable but not prime 95 stable for more then an hour.


----------



## irfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I didn't touch pstate vid, it's at default


I did it just needed to load defaults 1st then entered settings. Just testing it now. booted just fine what temp & voltage programs you guys using cos most of em don't make sense.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

hwinfo64 - best for monitoring


----------



## irfy

P-state OC 3.9Ghz all seems stable but after shutdown when I turn it on it cycles then lose overclock.









So far 3.9Ghz 1.35v Gskill 2x8GB F4-3200C15D-16GVK @ 3200 CAS 14 14 14 34
Regular overclock without P-states works flawless don't get any boot issues.

Need a decent OC guide for P-states on taichi


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfy*
> 
> Need a decent OC guide for P-states on taichi


this, but as i know p-state OC now are buggy and as i understand not only on our mobo, but all. We can't change VID and maybe stability issues. So i hope AMD'll fix it soon


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfy*
> 
> P-state OC 3.9Ghz all seems stable but after shutdown when I turn it on it cycles then lose overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far 3.9Ghz 1.35v Gskill 2x8GB F4-3200C15D-16GVK @ 3200 CAS 14 14 14 34
> Regular overclock without P-states works flawless don't get any boot issues.
> 
> Need a decent OC guide for P-states on taichi


does p-state 3.9ghz cold boot reliably when memory is at default settings? ie 2133 ?


----------



## sierra248

How come you all want the processor to slow using p state overclocking. If you can get a decent full time overclocking with minimal voltage and sub 30 degree idle I don't think that will effect long term chip degradation and you'll have full speed all the time?


----------



## Blazin2048

I'm also having trouble getting my F4-3200C14D-16GFX set to run 3200MHz with 14-14-14-34 timings. It can handle either stick individually with those settings, but not both. I'm also having weird performance issues. I'll get Newegg to replace the motherboard and tell you guys what happens.


----------



## sierra248

Have you guys heard that if you change the BCLK above 100 the it turns PCI-E from Gen 3 to Gen2? According to this review on YouTube it does. Would any of you know how he knows this? He recommends for gaming not to change the BCLK?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Have you guys heard that if you change the BCLK above 100 the it turns PCI-E from Gen 3 to Gen2? According to this review on YouTube it does. Would any of you know how he knows this? He recommends for gaming not to change the BCLK?


That's an oversimplification. Not that taichi doesn't automagically lower your pcie to gen 2. A bios that did this would be annoying because of how pcie devices work when bclk is involved.

for all motherboards around ~ 105-107 bclk pcie data at gen 3 is unreliable. some devices fall back automatically to gen 2, others do not. best to set your motherboard to gen 2. . At a higher frequency gen 2 is unreliable and if one is going there for some reason again it's best to set it yourself.

For gaming?

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/pci-express-scaling-game-performance-analysis-review,2.html

He just needed to work harder. That board can do more than he was able to get from it.... and he doesn't grasp the way llc works on the taichi. well at least he didn't set it to 1....


----------



## sierra248

is there a way to know if a device is running at gen 2 or 3? Funny you say not to run llc 1 as my best overclock of my 1700 is 3.78 at 1.8Volts LLC 1 and my BCLK at 105 and my memory at 3360 CAS 14 and idle at 28, under load max is around 54. I've only been at it a few days but I feel that's a pretty good speed? It's stable with Prime 95 for hours! Think I should change it up. I can't get stable 3.9 even with my voltage at 1.4. No matter what Llc I set. It will run cinebench but not Prime 95. Does run a great 1945 cinebench but it's not stable. I had planned to keep the 105 BCLK but I do have a Samsung 960 and a 1080 that may slightly benefit from gen3, though I been out of the game for awhile and I may be wrong.
Any suggestions and I'll give em a try. Thanks for the link, was a good read!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> is there a way to know if a device is running at gen 2 or 3? Funny you say not to run llc 1 as my best overclock of my 1700 is 3.78 at 1.8Volts LLC 1 and my BCLK at 105 and my memory at 3360 CAS 14 and idle at 28, under load max is around 54. I've only been at it a few days but I feel that's a pretty good speed? It's stable with Prime 95 for hours! Think I should change it up. I can't get stable 3.9 even with my voltage at 1.4. No matter what Llc I set. It will run cinebench but not Prime 95. Does run a great 1945 cinebench but it's not stable. I had planned to keep the 105 BCLK but I do have a Samsung 960 and a 1080 that may slightly benefit from gen3, though I been out of the game for awhile and I may be wrong.
> Any suggestions and I'll give em a try. Thanks for the link, was a good read!


They just needed more time with the board, thicker skulls, and don't seem to have explored everything but that review was like over 2 weeks ago. ANCIENT history..

any number of applications should be able to show you your current pcie bandwidth for the graphics card.

hwinfo shows, under gpu section, pcie link speed but not pcie gen and x mode. If it's more than 16gb/s it has to be gen 3 x16
aida64
I suspect msi's afterburner shows gpu bandwidth
sisoft sandra shows it

aida64 and sandra should show disk bandwidth or at least read/write speed.

Your evo will probably feel it if you're doing a lot of large file transfers. Gaming? Probably not so much.


----------



## sierra248

Thanks for the info, this computer is for much more then gaming. If I wanted just a gaming machine I would have gotten a 7700 and overclocked it to 5GHZ. Plus I wouldn't have been as much of a beta tester then either. I realize Ryzen is in its infancy and knew I'd have some growing pains. I'm actually quite happy with my system! Plus I feel that games in the future will definitely use more cores.


----------



## irfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*
> 
> this, but as i know p-state OC now are buggy and as i understand not only on our mobo, but all. We can't change VID and maybe stability issues. So i hope AMD'll fix it soon


Thanx bud will take a look tonight


----------



## irfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> How come you all want the processor to slow using p state overclocking. If you can get a decent full time overclocking with minimal voltage and sub 30 degree idle I don't think that will effect long term chip degradation and you'll have full speed all the time?


P-states would just be nice addition to have but ur right its perfectly fine as is. Ive managed to lower vcore to 1.3v 3.9ghz I think I'm gonna leave there now.

Few hints I can suggest.

Don't install the Asrock A-Tuning utility if you plan on using bios overclocking (if not used proper it causes conflicts) I had to uninstall
If ur on a AIO cooler check which fan header your using (I used wrong header at 1st)

For now ive left BCKL at 100 (just incase it messes with 960 EVO)

Will post my settings soon hopefully help others out. My overall experience has been great with this combo, ive had no issues installing win 10...no mem issues. I think peeps having issues have installed the drivers off the CD which may have installed all the programs. Un-install A-Tuning guys then re-try just use bios for OC


----------



## Reptile

Have always had the best luck with Asrock but this time I went Asus. Regret it. Just ordered a Taichi


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> Have always had the best luck with Asrock but this time I went Asus. Regret it. Just ordered a Taichi


Lol I think ASRock is awesome but this is the board that would have me happily spending the extra 45 bucks on the Asus.

This has been nothing but a huge act the frustration while other Solutions out there work with ease.

Perhaps bios 2.3 is where it's at? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## sierra248

I don't know, the Asus guys have just as much if not more trouble. Especially with memory. I only got my board setup last week and I went direct to 2.30 before installing Windows and I've had zero problems. Xmp loaded up my memory at 3200 at CAS 14 and I've got a nice stable 3.8 OC on my 1700. I was hoping to hit 3.9 or 4.0 but the performance is great at 3.8 and I can run only 1.28 volts so my temps are great. I honestly thought after reading all the troubles others were having I may wish I'd gotten the Asus also but I'm very happy with the board.


----------



## irfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> I don't know, the Asus guys have just as much if not more trouble. Especially with memory. I only got my board setup last week and I went direct to 2.30 before installing Windows and I've had zero problems. Xmp loaded up my memory at 3200 at CAS 14 and I've got a nice stable 3.8 OC on my 1700. I was hoping to hit 3.9 or 4.0 but the performance is great at 3.8 and I can run only 1.28 volts so my temps are great. I honestly thought after reading all the troubles others were having I may wish I'd gotten the Asus also but I'm very happy with the board.


Same here updated straight to bios 2.30 windows 10 installed via usb xmp loaded 3200 cas 16 15 15 then changed to 14 14 14 zero issues straight to 3.8 then 3.9 1.3v. Just noticed Corsair Link was doin something with cinebench performance so uninstalled it gained 10+ points.

Can deffo recommend this board Asrock done well I was ****tin it at 1st wondering if I made the right choice thought I was gonna run into major issues with sleepless nights lol. I just need a graphics card upgrade now but wanna hold out lil longer.


----------



## sierra248

What kind of cinebench scores you getting?


----------



## irfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> What kind of cinebench scores you getting?


1736 - 1740 3.9ghz


----------



## Blazin2048

Hey guys. So ASRock told me, "motherboard does not work with GSkill higher than 2666MHz up to now , We are working with BIOS to run higher than 3000 MHz." That's really disappointing.

So obviously it's a matter of luck (to some extent) when it comes to 3200MHz memory on this board. After all, some of you guys have managed to run 3200MHz on this mobo. I'll hold on to my current 3200MHz kit until I get my mobo replaced. Who knows, maybe the replacement will work well with this RAM kit. (G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX)

From personal experience, do you guys know of any RAM that might run at 3200MHz on this board? Any advice is appreciated!









Yes, memory speed does make a difference in my situation. I wouldn't be asking otherwise.







That's a different topic though...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazin2048*
> 
> Hey guys. So ASRock told me, "motherboard does not work with GSkill higher than 2666MHz up to now , We are working with BIOS to run higher than 3000 MHz." That's really disappointing.
> 
> So obviously it's a matter of luck (to some extent) when it comes to 3200MHz memory on this board. After all, some of you guys have managed to run 3200MHz on this mobo. I'll hold on to my current 3200MHz kit until I get my mobo replaced. Who knows, maybe the replacement will work well with this RAM kit. (G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX)
> 
> From personal experience, do you guys know of any RAM that might run at 3200MHz on this board? Any advice is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, memory speed does make a difference in my situation. I wouldn't be asking otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a different topic though...


Everyone already running 3200 or higher will be sad to hear they're imagining it......


----------



## Blazin2048

That's a joke, right? I can't exactly tell. Some meaning is lost in text...

So ASRock is pretty much saying that 3200MHz is not officially supported. That doesn't mean that it won't work. There's just no guarantee that it will.

Seriously though, does anybody have some recommendations on 3200MHz RAM for this motherboard?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazin2048*
> 
> That's a joke, right? I can't exactly tell. Some meaning is lost in text...
> 
> So ASRock is pretty much saying that 3200MHz is not officially supported. That doesn't mean that it won't work. There's just no guarantee that it will.
> 
> Seriously though, does anybody have some recommendations on 3200MHz RAM for this motherboard?


yes it was a joke. C14 3200 flare x should work. 1.0.0.4x agesa was unimpressive overall. .5 has more visible improvements and .6 is still to come

Bdie is pretty robust and responds well to voltage. 1.35 set by xmp has been iffy about cold boots and better timings. Higher than that results can be rewarding


----------



## Blazin2048

I figured you were joking. Just wasn't completely sure.









Ok, so I'll definitely hold on to my RAM until I see how it performs on the new motherboard!

Would you believe that my motherboard was unstable at completely stock settings? If the replacement board has problems too, I'm going to start checking other components in my PC. For all I know, I have a bad CPU. Fun times...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazin2048*
> 
> I figured you were joking. Just wasn't completely sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'll definitely hold on to my RAM until I see how it performs on the new motherboard!
> 
> Would you believe that my motherboard was unstable at completely stock settings? If the replacement board has problems too, I'm going to start checking other components in my PC. For all I know, I have a bad CPU. Fun times...


I believe we've had a couple of users with similar problems. Power supply is suspect one. Brand new and yet defective in one instance....


----------



## Blazin2048

Thanks for the tip. I will definitely try another PSU when I get the chance.

My EVGA NEX750B has been reliable for over a year (on my old Intel setup), so I would actually be surprised if it was a problem.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazin2048*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I will definitely try another PSU when I get the chance.
> 
> My EVGA NEX750B has been reliable for over a year (on my old Intel setup), so I would actually be surprised if it was a problem.


I've got two of g's. myself. Love the warranty and the performance has been solid.


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfy*
> 
> Don't install the Asrock A-Tuning utility if you plan on using bios overclocking (if not used proper it causes conflicts) I had to uninstall
> If ur on a AIO cooler check which fan header your using (I used wrong header at 1st)


what type of conflict?


----------



## sierra248

I've done the wifi, the Realtek, the GB LAN driver, the Bluetooth, I hate bloat on my computer and do my overclocking in the bios but any others I should install. I have no idea what the boot to uefi, the sata floppy, app shop,app charger even are? vga driver(Ryzen doesn't have on board graphics? And is the norton security just a demo type thing?


----------



## irfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> what type of conflict?


I was getting boot loops lost overclock. I think if you use the OC utility only and not bios then maybe it will be OK. I prefer Bios OC tho. Now everytime i ON n OFF pc it boots proper 1st time like it should. The overclock remains. I just cant make it work like this when using P-states. But for now its great absolutely zero issues with memory 3200 cas 14. My mem is rated 3200 cas 15 its deffo Samsung B-Die thats prob why its working fine 3200 just using xmp then reducing to cas 14. 1.35v i set SoC to 1.1v


----------



## irfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> 
> 
> I've done the wifi, the Realtek, the GB LAN driver, the Bluetooth, I hate bloat on my computer and do my overclocking in the bios but any others I should install. I have no idea what the boot to uefi, the sata floppy, app shop,app charger even are? vga driver(Ryzen doesn't have on board graphics? And is the norton security just a demo type thing?


I didn't install any just let windows install the drivers. Afterwards I downloaded the latest AMD drivers... Samsung magician etc...Windows update puts on some of the drivers.


----------



## irfy




----------



## Blazin2048

Looks like you have some good benchmark scores. My PC started dying before I had the chance to do any significant amount of benchmarking!


----------



## Kromium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> 
> 
> I've done the wifi, the Realtek, the GB LAN driver, the Bluetooth, I hate bloat on my computer and do my overclocking in the bios but any others I should install. I have no idea what the boot to uefi, the sata floppy, app shop,app charger even are? vga driver(Ryzen doesn't have on board graphics? And is the norton security just a demo type thing?


Try the latest drivers from Intel's site for WiF, BT and LAN
Boot to UEFI is to boot straight to BIOS when you restart without hit any button, handy if you have Ultra Fast Boot enabled (Which is not working for me)
SataFloppy is for ancient floppy drivers sata support.
AppCharger is good to charge your Phones and tablets faster from USB port. Superlight on your system.
APP store has 5-6 apps and notifies you about updates of those apps and BIOS versions, you may want to download FastLan app from there. Otherwise is crap.
AMD drivers from AMD site, i ve seen some errors with these ones and they can be outdated sometimes.
Norton 90% is Trial, it's almost there with every CD from motherboard and most laptops. I haven't see this one but from my experience it is trial. It' scrap anyways









Hope it helped.


----------



## sierra248

Thanks very much. Kinda thought I'd had the ones I needed but didn't want to fill my SSD with crap.


----------



## Clockster

This board is giving me such headaches.

Unfortunately my board came with the 1.4 bios version.
Meaning I can't update the bios to a newer version from within the bios.
The problem is, I can't get it to pick up a newer version from within the ASRock Appshop. So I can't update it via windows either.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## irfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> This board is giving me such headaches.
> 
> Unfortunately my board came with the 1.4 bios version.
> Meaning I can't update the bios to a newer version from within the bios.
> The problem is, I can't get it to pick up a newer version from within the ASRock Appshop. So I can't update it via windows either.
> 
> Any ideas guys?


1st create bootable usb (may need to do this on spare laptop or pc)

https://www.howtogeek.com/136987/how-to-create-a-bootable-dos-usb-drive/

2nd download the DOS version bios 2.30 unzip and put bios 2.30 file on root of usb. Follow Asrock instructions on link below

http://www.asrock.com/support/BIOSIG.asp?cat=DOS8


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfy*
> 
> 1st create bootable usb (may need to do this on spare laptop or pc)
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/136987/how-to-create-a-bootable-dos-usb-drive/
> 
> 2nd download the DOS version bios 2.30 unzip and put bios 2.30 file on root of usb. Follow Asrock instructions on link below
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/support/BIOSIG.asp?cat=DOS8


This did the trick, thank you.


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> This did the trick, thank you.


I've just been watching this thread from the sidelines for a bit. What place did you buy the board from if it came with a BIOS that old? Not that it really matters. I'm just curious.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Flash new BIOS from USB with DOS. Never update BIOS from windows its very-very dangerous!!!


----------



## nsv1991

Is G.Skill FlareX the only kit that will work on 3200 on taichi?(


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nsv1991*
> 
> Is G.Skill FlareX the only kit that will work on 3200 on taichi?(


No, but some people have better luck with it. I think I got a bad motherboard, so my Flare X kit doesn't want to run at 3200MHz. I did some testing, and it looks like my RAM kit is good.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Just now you can wait a bit, because from day to day we will see new BIOS with 1006 AGESA. Asus users report that memory compatibility've received huge boost.


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*
> 
> Just now you can wait a bit, because from day to day we will see new BIOS with 1006 AGESA. Asus users report that memory compatibility've received huge boost.


I just read about this. It is encouraging news!


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazin2048*
> 
> I've just been watching this thread from the sidelines for a bit. What place did you buy the board from if it came with a BIOS that old? Not that it really matters. I'm just curious.


I bought mines from Microcenter around 2 months ago (came with 1.40) and I updated (risked it) through Windows.


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarcastic*
> 
> I bought mines from Microcenter around 2 months ago (came with 1.40) and I updated (risked it) through Windows.


Now that I think about it, I'm not sure what version my motherboard came with. Oh well.

Anyway, I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## FabioTech1986

Hello everyone, I want to buy this motherboard but I have some doubts.
Is the 2nd M.2 bootable? Im thinking to buy 2 M.2 for each OS.
I read this thread and searched a lot but cant find if 2nd M.2 in x370 is bootable.
Thanks in advanced


----------



## sierra248

Yes


----------



## bloot

Any news on the 1.0.0.6 update for the Taichi? Those memory dividers look promising


----------



## Foo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Any news on the 1.0.0.6 update for the Taichi? Those memory dividers look promising


Asrock support said 24th the code is released to them. They then have to develop/implement/test etc before release so who knows. Maybe June sometime. I was told to check back end of May for possible beta bios with the new code to test out.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foo*
> 
> Asrock support said 24th the code is released to them. They then have to develop/implement/test etc before release so who knows. Maybe June sometime. I was told to check back end of May for possible beta bios with the new code to test out.


24th of may or 24 of april?


----------



## Foo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*
> 
> 24th of may or 24 of april?


24th of May or by the 24th I was told. Ie in 2 days is when amd release the big code update everyone is waiting on. But we'll still have to wait for the motherboard manufacturers to implement and release it though.


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foo*
> 
> 24th of May or by the 24th I was told. Ie in 2 days is when amd release the big code update everyone is waiting on. But we'll still have to wait for the motherboard manufacturers to implement and release it though.


is this the same code for the recently released vios for CH6 these folks are speaking of here:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6cfpiz/ive_been_testing_agesa_1006_for_a_day_with_the/


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> is this the same code for the recently released vios for CH6 these folks are speaking of here:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6cfpiz/ive_been_testing_agesa_1006_for_a_day_with_the/


It looks that way. I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Today I've seen recommendations to ProcODT setting

Samsung B (SR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
Samsung B (DR) 2x16 = 80 ohms
Samsung B (DR) 4x16 = 43.6 ohms
Hynix A (DR) 2x8 = 53.3 ohms
Hynix A (DR) 4x8 = 40 ohms
but I have
Samsung E (DR) 2x8







so i don't know what the best for such config


----------



## RaphyFR

Hey guys,

Just finished my ryzen 1700x rig with taichi.

Setup is : 1700x / Taichi / H115i extreme AiO

I'm scared to overclock in the bios or do something wrong. Would someone with a stable configuration would be very kind to help me with the process? I just want to understand everything before doing anything (I'm a noob I'll admit it)

From what I read in your thread 3.9 is the sweet spot?

Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> From what I read in your thread 3.9 is the sweet spot?


It very depends from your individual luck







silicone lottery, but in most cases yes 3.8-3.9 - optimal freq


----------



## RaphyFR

So I just go in the bios and set the core speed at 3.9 and thats it?


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> So I just go in the bios and set the core speed at 3.9 and thats it?


I would increase cpu voltage to 1.33 first. If it runs stable, keep lowering the voltage until it becomes unstable and you've found the sweet spot. If it isn't stable at 1.33 you increase it slowly until you find the stable spot. If your computer doesn't post, hit clear cmos and try again.


----------



## greg1184

How high of a voltage is safe for this chipset? Temp isn't too much of a worry as I have a custom water loop.


----------



## sierra248

I wouldn't go above 1.45, even that's high for 24/7.


----------



## irfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> So I just go in the bios and set the core speed at 3.9 and thats it?








These settings having been fine for me most on auto or default bios 2.30


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> I wouldn't go above 1.45, even that's high for 24/7.


AMD has said all along that 1.45 was not adviseable for 24/7. More recently 1.425 was advised as a setting to not exceed for vcore. Conservative advice probably but they'd have to have your chip and motherboard on a scope to tell you exact numbers....


----------



## RaphyFR

Thanks all for your help. Stable @ 3.9 & 1.325V for me in Pstate0 &1. Very happy with the result so far. Next time ill try 4Ghz but i think i need to go over 1.4V which i don't really want ... But thx for your prompt help


----------



## RaphyFR

Thanks all for your help. Stable @ 3.9 & 1.325V for me in Pstate0 &1. Very happy with the result so far. Next time ill try 4Ghz but i think i need to go over 1.4V which i don't really want ... But thx for your prompt help.


----------



## gergregg

Anyone else have trouble with frequencies that are not even 100's? For example 3925, 3950, 3975 all default to 1550 in windows and the performance shows it. It shows the proper settings in the bios. Any of the 25 mhz increments at any speed cause this.


----------



## irfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gergregg*
> 
> Anyone else have trouble with frequencies that are not even 100's? For example 3925, 3950, 3975 all default to 1550 in windows and the performance shows it. It shows the proper settings in the bios. Any of the 25 mhz increments at any speed cause this.


yep same just tried 3.95ghz defaults to 1550 <--- its doing soma with the power plan


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> How high of a voltage is safe for this chipset?


----------



## realtomatoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*


nice.
what are the PLL, SB, standby and SB voltages for?


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> what are the PLL, SB, standby and SB voltages for?


i don't exactly know, I have only reposted it from another OC forum


----------



## kbios

Anyone else is using this board with some high-end speakers? My LSR305 make a terrible static noise when connected to the onboard soundcard... which is a shame because apart from this it sounds pretty good. I had to use an external dac connected via toslink to get rid of the noise


----------



## Kromium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gergregg*
> 
> Anyone else have trouble with frequencies that are not even 100's? For example 3925, 3950, 3975 all default to 1550 in windows and the performance shows it. It shows the proper settings in the bios. Any of the 25 mhz increments at any speed cause this.


Running: 4025 @ 1.425 no problem.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfy*
> 
> yep same just tried 3.95ghz defaults to 1550 <--- its doing soma with the power plan


If I run at 3875 or 3925, the CPU will downclock to 1500ish at idle but go back to 3875 or 3925 when non idle. If I set it at 3900 it will stay there the whole time and won't downclock at all.


----------



## Kromium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarcastic*
> 
> If I run at 3875 or 3925, the CPU will downclock to 1500ish at idle but go back to 3875 or 3925 when non idle. If I set it at 3900 it will stay there the whole time and won't downclock at all.


That's with pstates ?
It never downclocks for me and I have it at 2000 the third state... anyone else ?


----------



## gergregg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kromium*
> 
> Running: 4025 @ 1.425 no problem.


I've tried a host of things in the bios and OS including disabling pstates. Still get the down clock when using anything but 100 mhz increments, but mine stays there in the OS as proven by benchmarks. Boot back into the bios and it will show 3925.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kromium*
> 
> That's with pstates ?
> It never downclocks for me and I have it at 2000 the third state... anyone else ?


With p-states you only want to touch the 1st state leave the rest on auto, and change only the cpu fid/did. If you want to change voltage you have to do it with an offset value in the oc tweaker section.


----------



## lowdog

Asrock X370 Gaming Pro same as Taichi with bios 2.30, P-state overclock @ 3.9GHz with all LLC default/auto and vcore/frequency throttling down in idle....2 x 16GB Hynix DR @ 2933MHz 18-17-17-17-35.....wife is using the Taichi atm


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Asrock X370 Gaming Pro same as Taichi with bios 2.30, P-state overclock @ 3.9GHz with all LLC default/auto and vcore/frequency throttling down in idle....2 x 16GB Hynix DR @ 2933MHz 18-17-17-17-35.....wife is using the Taichi atm


How's her Taichi running then?


----------



## Kromium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> With p-states you only want to touch the 1st state leave the rest on auto, and change only the cpu fid/did. If you want to change voltage you have to do it with an offset value in the oc tweaker section.


I did the Tech City's way nothing,
did your way still nothing... stuck at max freq
Enabled/disable C state, cool and quiet... nothing..


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kromium*
> 
> I did the Tech City's way nothing,
> did your way still nothing... stuck at max freq
> Enabled/disable C state, cool and quiet... nothing..


Do what I said then go to windows power plans and select balanced, configure, set minimum processor state to 5%


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> To overclock with P-States.
> 
> Using my 1700 on Taichi with bios 2.0
> 
> Off the top of my head.....
> 
> 1/ In Bios under OC Tweaker set CPU Frequency and Voltage Change to manual but DON"T change anything!...just look and write down what your default vcore reads. Once done set this option CPU Frequency and Voltage Change back to auto.
> 
> For my 1700 it is 1.18750V
> 
> For my 1800X it is 1.3500V
> 
> 2/ Scroll down to Voltage Configuration section and for CPU Core Voltage set OFFSET MODE (you will need to know your max frequency of your overclock and what volts are required to achieve that prior to doing all this) set your OFFSET value; example my 1700 needs 1.34375V for 3925MHz with LLC Level 1
> 
> So I need to set in OFFSET MODE an OFFSET value of 15625......this means that .15625mv is set on top of my default vcore of 1.18750v to give me 1.34375 volts.....got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND set your desired level of LLC which for me is Level - 1
> 
> You will need to work out your own values for your own cpu's but it's not that difficult...just remember that each 10000mv in offset = 0.1v to vcore.
> 
> 3/ Go to Advanced tab - AMD CBS - ZEN Common Options - Custom Core Pstates. Here you only want to change Custon Pstate 0, change it to custom and change the Pstate0 FID only!!!!....so for 3925 I set 9d.
> 
> That is it....F10 and exit!
> 
> Now you will have both core and voltage downclocking in windows at idle and your oc will be your max core clocks when loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summarize
> 
> 1/ set OFFSET Value and LLC level
> 2/ ONLY! Change FID value only in Pstate 0
> 
> 3/ Hit F10 your done.
> 
> REMEMBER do it all at your own risk.....


Here from previous post in this thread.....how to P-State overclock. With my 1800X I just set offset mode and leave and leave it AUTO, LLC auto as well which = level 5 and that's it for 3.9GHz with vdroop down to 1.312v load which is fine by me for 24/7

Read a post by Stilt where he recommended to not use LLC with Ryzen and leave it auto so there is vdroop if possible, something to do with how quick Ryzen changes frequencies/volts or something?


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> How's her Taichi running then?


Good, same as Pro Gaming.

Also Flare X 3200MHz ram works fine with XMP on both boards, but only 2 x 8GB sticks.....4 x 8GB is a no go still


----------



## Clockster

Do you guys reckon this would be good?
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Do you guys reckon this would be good?
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485


Woops my bad, Trident Z I had were cas16 so not sure about these...probably ok at a guess.

If you want 2 x 8GB 3200MHz better off getting G-Skill Flare X for Ryzen....got the best chance of hitting those frequencies with that kit.


----------



## oile

Hello guys,
I've a 1600, a taichi and lpx Hynix 3000 c15 @2933 cl16.
Now, after all the study and the readings on the platform, and on taichi in particular I would have thought that LLC1 (wich gives a straight reading on SVI2) or LLC2 would have been better to obtain the best overclock and stability.

Now,
For myself the experience has been quite the opposite!
LLC5 stabilizes what LLC1, 2 and 3 can't achieve in anyway.
I use occt Avx 64bit linpack for 1.5hrs quick test, occt cpu small and medium, and prime 29.1 for medium cache stress.
I am not even sure anymore wich readings I have to believe since I am stable at a 1.337v on SVI2, but supposedly 1.36 on vcore reading @3950mhz all C states and power stuff disabled (1.387 setting in bios)
I'll continue discending in voltage and testing but for now, I can advise you all stable with LLC2 and llc1 to try lowering voltage and testing with LLC5.
Temps are better and Oc seems too! On noctua NH d14.

I ll keep you updated.

Ps. With ram, no luck with 3200 with any setting but the bclk wich I volunterly didnt touch for now


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Nah, not from my experience, stuff was craaaaap and wouldn't run at speed on AM4 platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want 2 x 8GB 3200MHz better off getting G-Skill Flare X for Ryzen....got the best chance of hitting those frequencies with that kit.


Problem is I ended up getting these last week.

CMD16GX4M2B3000C15 ver:5.30

They are on the ASRock QVL, but they don't want to run faster than 2133








I was told those G.skills will do the trick but eh now I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## oile

I have the same ram. Hynix MFR single die chip, running at 2933 since the very first day. I started with 2.30 on my mobo, so I really can't compare to anything before it. If I remember correctly mine is ver 5.30 too


----------



## sierra248

I have this and xfr sets it to 3200 and CAs 14, I'm Prime 95 stable at 3.8GhZ all day long.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232229

I've even used BCLK to run at 3366 at 3.78 but after reading that my 105 BCLK could be turning off my pci-e gen 3 for gen 2 I went back to 3200.

This is a 1700 btw


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Problem is I ended up getting these last week.
> 
> CMD16GX4M2B3000C15 ver:5.30
> 
> They are on the ASRock QVL, but they don't want to run faster than 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told those G.skills will do the trick but eh now I'm not sure anymore.


Sorry I edited my post, those rams you linked to will probably be ok, the ones I had were trident Z C16 and were craaaaap.


----------



## battlenut

So it seems everyone here likes there taichi board. just ordered one and waiting for it to arrive from the egg. I guess I am pretty glad I ordered one. how much better is it than this board https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138447 just wondering.


----------



## Kromium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Here from previous post in this thread.....how to P-State overclock. With my 1800X I just set offset mode and leave and leave it AUTO, LLC auto as well which = level 5 and that's it for 3.9GHz with vdroop down to 1.312v load which is fine by me for 24/7
> 
> Read a post by Stilt where he recommended to not use LLC with Ryzen and leave it auto so there is vdroop if possible, something to do with how quick Ryzen changes frequencies/volts or something?


Still stuck at 3200, i do something wrong but can't find out what.
I get the 4025 in BIOS when i boot, i get the voltage in CPUz but Core stuck @ 3200 when in full load.
Tried all the power plans also.

My target is 4025 @ 1.4250.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

just to now we must not change VID in p-state, or P0 is disabled. It was many time discussed in topic


----------



## irfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gergregg*
> 
> Anyone else have trouble with frequencies that are not even 100's? For example 3925, 3950, 3975 all default to 1550 in windows and the performance shows it. It shows the proper settings in the bios. Any of the 25 mhz increments at any speed cause this.


yep same just tried 3.95ghz defaults to 1550 <--- its doing soma with the power plan
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Here from previous post in this thread.....how to P-State overclock. With my 1800X I just set offset mode and leave and leave it AUTO, LLC auto as well which = level 5 and that's it for 3.9GHz with vdroop down to 1.312v load which is fine by me for 24/7
> 
> Read a post by Stilt where he recommended to not use LLC with Ryzen and leave it auto so there is vdroop if possible, something to do with how quick Ryzen changes frequencies/volts or something?


I followed ur settings for p-states 3.925Ghz all working fine. Set balance profile...set minimum processor state to 20%.. all working. Now just checking if the settings hold after shut down. So far so good. Thanx bud


----------



## Kromium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*
> 
> just to now we must not change VID in p-state, or P0 is disabled. It was many time discussed in topic


Cool and quiet was disabled, now everything's fine, thanks for your input.


----------



## RaphyFR

Hey guys I have an issue and I just want to make sure my config is ok. CPU Z give me a core voltage of 2.624V while it should show 1.325v like in the ryzen master.

I did the overclock of my 1700x through the Pstate method as follow. Thx very much for the help


----------



## bloot

Cpu-z reads wrong vcore trust hwinfo and Ryzen master

Enviado desde mi Z2 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iRUSH

That Vcore reading hasn't been fixed yet??


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> That Vcore reading hasn't been fixed yet??


Not yet for the Taichi. Gigabyte K7 vcore reading is correct though.

Enviado desde mi Z2 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> That Vcore reading hasn't been fixed yet??


Use this version from CPU-Z site;


idle


load


----------



## irfy

Thank you lowdog 1.78.1 does indeed read voltages as it should.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Sorry I edited my post, those rams you linked to will probably be ok, the ones I had were trident Z C16 and were craaaaap.


Yeah this set works a treat. XMP enabled running 3200 no problem.
https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gtzr


----------



## Ruggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbios*
> 
> Anyone else is using this board with some high-end speakers? My LSR305 make a terrible static noise when connected to the onboard soundcard... which is a shame because apart from this it sounds pretty good. I had to use an external dac connected via toslink to get rid of the noise


Mine makes the thump sound when using an internal soundcard, at startup. I usually turn my speakers off, but if I forget . Yet if I have the speakers plugged into the headphone socket, no thump.
Should invetigate, but no harm, no foul.
But, if yours are making a sound all the time, it will be a ground loop. I had that with my older motherboard which I fixed with a cheap 3.5mm stereo ground loop isolator for 10 bucks.


----------



## Reptile

So just got the Taichi and got it set up last night. Returning my Asus X370 Prime. Was getting 1700-1800 in cinebench with the Asus and now only getting 1200-1300 with the Taichi on R15?

Here's my settings:


----------



## LuciferX

Strange ... 1396 on Asrock x370 Professional Gaming (Is basically the same board) with my 1700 on stock (Ryzen Energy Plan)


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuciferX*
> 
> Strange ... 1396 on Asrock x370 Professional Gaming (Is basically the same board) with my 1700 on stock (Ryzen Energy Plan)


Yeah I just ran it stock again and get 1523. Very weird


----------



## greg1184

Anyone here ever had to deal with an 0D code on this board? It does not post so I couldn't update my bios if I tried.


----------



## Tasm

Has anyone been able to downlock the chip at idle with the latest BIOS?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Has anyone been able to downlock the chip at idle with the latest BIOS?


No problem with p-states leaving vid value at stock and setting a voltage offset in oc tweaker section.


----------



## Tasm

Solved it. For some reason the BIOS put two states in custom, and you only need the P0 to be custom.

I find the fan controller to have some kind of lag.

I mean, it is supposed to my cpu fan to be at 80% at 50º, but it only kicks in at 70º...









Anyone knows how to solve this "lag"?


----------



## bloot

Problem is bios reading is based on cpu socket not cpu tctl reading. Just set a more agressive curve forcing fans to ramp up earlier.


----------



## irfy

New bios for Taichi with latest AGESA 1.0.0.6 code.
Beta bios use at your own risk

https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/the-asrock-thread-support-feedback-etc.18760683/page-28

https://mega.nz/#F!fd8QzbRT!pCKai2H8VEJzyilHvf9rnA <---download from here


----------



## Renner

Y U NO LOVE US Fatal1ty owners, ASRock, sniff, sniff.


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfy*
> 
> New bios for Taichi with latest AGESA 1.0.0.6 code.
> Beta bios use at your own risk
> 
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/the-asrock-thread-support-feedback-etc.18760683/page-28


Thank you! Too bad I don't have my replacement motherboard to try this out with yet!


----------



## irfy

Holy Cow! Ram is rated 3200 CAS15 running 3600 Cas 16 booted 1st time round new bios has more memory options to play with.


----------



## Reptile

LOL now they have new BIOS after I've been messing with it all afternoon.



https://valid.x86.fr/a7n5wq


----------



## buddatech

AsRock list Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM kit on there QVL list but as CMD16GX4M2B3000C15 ver:*5.30* I have version CMD16GX4M2B3000C15 ver:*4.24* Will they still work and run at rated speeds? These same kits (2x8GBx2) I own did 3200MHz on my Z270/Z170 boards stock voltage and default timings.

I plan on replacing my MSI X370 Carbon and R5 1600 with the Taichi and R7 1700x tomorrow.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfy*
> 
> New bios for Taichi with latest AGESA 1.0.0.6 code.
> Beta bios use at your own risk
> 
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/the-asrock-thread-support-feedback-etc.18760683/page-28
> 
> https://mega.nz/#F!fd8QzbRT!pCKai2H8VEJzyilHvf9rnA <---download from here


nice , any idea if the update lets Hynix DDR4 3200 MHz CL16 hit 3200+ ?

Got the EVGA RAM DDR4 3200 MHz but I can't check with Thaiphoon burner whether it is B-die (no CPU COOLER







)

I will be ordering GALAX HOF DDR4 3600MHz but no idea when it will get here

RAM pricing is ridiculous these days.


----------



## Foo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> nice , any idea if the update lets Hynix DDR4 3200 MHz CL16 hit 3200+ ?
> 
> Got the EVGA RAM DDR4 3200 MHz but I can't check with Thaiphoon burner whether it is B-die (no CPU COOLER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I will be ordering GALAX HOF DDR4 3600MHz but no idea when it will get here
> 
> RAM pricing is ridiculous these days.


It does. Well at least my Gskill trident z rgb 3200 cl16 gets 3200 now with these bios.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfy*
> 
> New bios for Taichi with latest AGESA 1.0.0.6 code.
> Beta bios use at your own risk
> 
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/the-asrock-thread-support-feedback-etc.18760683/page-28
> 
> https://mega.nz/#F!fd8QzbRT!pCKai2H8VEJzyilHvf9rnA <---download from here


I need bios for Fatality pro gaming


----------



## manduar

3466 14-14-14-30 is best stable I can get with 2.34 bios. 3600 with even as high timings as 20-20-20-46 would go into windows 10 but wouldn't hold up under aida64 stability testing and windows 10 also crashed once.

Memory is 2x 8gb samsung b-die single rank rated for 4266.

Hoping things get better in the future, but I previously couldn't go over 3200 stable, so I'm happy for the improvement.


----------



## Brightmist

@manduar Did you set 2T?


----------



## shadowxaero

Got my dual ranked Trident Z kit to 3200 with 16-15-15-35 timings on beta bios so I am happy lol.

http://valid.x86.fr/pms2gh


----------



## manduar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> @manduar Did you set 2T?


No, still 1T command rate. Forgot about 2T setting unlock. Will try that, thank you.


----------



## shadowxaero

Managed to get even better timings, gonna do some stability testing now.


----------



## oile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> AsRock list Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM kit on there QVL list but as CMD16GX4M2B3000C15 ver:*5.30* I have version CMD16GX4M2B3000C15 ver:*4.24* Will they still work and run at rated speeds? These same kits (2x8GBx2) I own did 3200MHz on my Z270/Z170 boards stock voltage and default timings.
> 
> I plan on replacing my MSI X370 Carbon and R5 1600 with the Taichi and R7 1700x tomorrow.


I think that 4.24 actually is Samsung B Die! Could you post a thaiphoon burner reading of the spd?

BTW downloading and installing beta Bios.
I have v5.30


----------



## sierra248

Does this new firmware allow selecting higher clock speeds on ram even without BCLK? I have 3200 at CAS 14 running perfectly (Gskill 3200 B die). I was able to overclock my memory to 3400 CAS 14 90% stable but I don't want to mess with the BCLK as was causing some issues with my wifi and slowing my pci-e gen 3 to pci-e gen2. Be nice to try 3600 with my .3.8 overclock with most likely looser timings and see if I gained any performance?


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Does this new firmware allow selecting higher clock speeds on ram even without BCLK? I have 3200 at CAS 14 running perfectly (Gskill 3200 B die). I was able to overclock my memory to 3400 CAS 14 90% stable but I don't want to mess with the BCLK as was causing some issues with my wifi and slowing my pci-e gen 3 to pci-e gen2. Be nice to try 3600 with my .3.8 overclock with most likely looser timings and see if I gained any performance?


Yes you can select up to 4000


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Does this new firmware allow selecting higher clock speeds on ram even without BCLK? I have 3200 at CAS 14 running perfectly (Gskill 3200 B die). I was able to overclock my memory to 3400 CAS 14 90% stable but I don't want to mess with the BCLK as was causing some issues with my wifi and slowing my pci-e gen 3 to pci-e gen2. Be nice to try 3600 with my .3.8 overclock with most likely looser timings and see if I gained any performance?


I was able to boot Into windows at 3600mhz and 4Ghz OC. Crashed running cinebench though. It looks like there is a ton of potential. I'll test it out more sometime this weekend


----------



## sierra248

Wow, so we all get to redo our OC's again! Yea. I have a feeling every bios updates gonna require a totally new tune and test session.


----------



## oile

My 8 gb Hynix MFR single rank lpx v. 5.30 rated @3000 cl15 do not run stable at more than 2933 with latest agesa 1006 beta.

Tried everything, neither 3066 is stable at every SOC, VTT, vddr, vdimm, vcore voltage set. Neither cl20.

Total delusion. But I don't have money for higher rated ram.
Probably only lpx 3200 c16


----------



## sierra248

I thinking keeping your ram is a better idea. How much you gonna gain by 3200? I doubt much. I'm sure eventually they'll get you to 3200.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Managed to get even better timings, gonna do some stability testing now.


This is 2x16GB? What is your SOC voltage, Dram voltage, and vtt_ddr voltage?


----------



## Czarcastic

I've been testing the beta bios for the past hour or so. My 32GB 2 x 16GB TridentZ kit rated at 3200 (16-18-18-38) can't run at 3200. It booted once into Windows at 3200 but crashed immediately at the desktop after that it wouldn't post at 3200 trying out various timings and DRAM / VTT_DDR voltages. However, it runs perfectly fine at 3066 (16-17-17-37) which is a marked improvement over before when it wouldn't post past 2400 no matter what I tried.

Edit: Aida64 score:


----------



## irfy

Can do 3600 also but bit flakey gotta set 3200 then boot then enter bios again set to 3600 Cas 16. 3466 cas14 still very good tho


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarcastic*
> 
> This is 2x16GB? What is your SOC voltage, Dram voltage, and vtt_ddr voltage?


Yup it is two 16GB modules (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) and here are my settings. Oh ProcODT is at 68.6 Ohms. SOC voltage is 1.15v (not to readable in the picture).



Also a cool picture of my PC I thought might be wallpaper worthy for us Taichi owners.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Yup it is two 16GB modules (F4-3200C15D-32GTZ) and here are my settings. Oh ProcODT is at 68.6 Ohms. SOC voltage is 1.15v (not to readable in the picture).
> 
> 
> 
> Also a cool picture of my PC I thought might be wallpaper worthy for us Taichi owners.


I put SOC at 1.2 / Ram at 1.375 / 70 Ohms / Command Rate 2T but I can't get it to post at 3200. 3066 is plenty fast right now though.


----------



## MrMajestyk

that was actually nice, first attempt with XMP profile booted butter smooth with 3200 14-14-14-34 as per specs..

so now running my X1700 at 4050 MHz with 1.3875v, 2x16GB Gskill Trident Z as per above on Taichi - thanks Asrock

just need that 2.34 Bios on the official page


----------



## FlyInfinity

Im having a really hard time getting pstate oc'ing working correctly on bios 2.30. I set the following

CPU offset voltage 16250 and LLC to 4
SOC voltage fixed 1.1v and LLC to 3
pstate 0 fid 9c (3900 mhz)

When I boot to windows its stuck at 3900 mhz and the cpu voltage is stuck at 1.1875. Im using the ryzen balanced power plan. None of the power plans have an option to set minimum frequency either. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyInfinity*
> 
> Im having a really hard time getting pstate oc'ing working correctly on bios 2.30. I set the following
> 
> CPU offset voltage 16250 and LLC to 4
> SOC voltage fixed 1.1v and LLC to 3
> pstate 0 fid 9c (3900 mhz)
> 
> When I boot to windows its stuck at 3900 mhz and the cpu voltage is stuck at 1.1875. Im using the ryzen balanced power plan. None of the power plans have an option to set minimum frequency either. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


You should be able to do this.


----------



## Damona15

i keep putting diff volt numbers on my board, but 3 diff software to monitor the info and it never gives the volts i put in the bios, it always gives different numbers, tried putting 1.350 and once i boot it says i am running at 1.19 volt. have the most up to day bios


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damona15*
> 
> i keep putting diff volt numbers on my board, but 3 diff software to monitor the info and it never gives the volts i put in the bios, it always gives different numbers, tried putting 1.350 and once i boot it says i am running at 1.19 volt. have the most up to day bios


That isn't anything to worry about as far as I know. From my experience, hardware monitoring software almost always shows different numbers than what you set on a motherboard.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damona15*
> 
> i keep putting diff volt numbers on my board, but 3 diff software to monitor the info and it never gives the volts i put in the bios, it always gives different numbers, tried putting 1.350 and once i boot it says i am running at 1.19 volt. have the most up to day bios


LLC also has a big part to play in it as well. The voltage read from hwinfo only matches the voltage set in the bios when I am at LLC 2.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Damn. Amd and asrock delivered! Able to boot 3600mhz cas16 on my memory!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fediuld

Guys do you know if any other manufacturer would make monoblock for the Taichi?
EK said they wont do so.


----------



## realtomatoes

here's to hoping bitspower makes one like they did for the x99 taichi.


----------



## solidv

I updated to bios 2.34, everything was fine at 3200 with trident rgb cl 14 2x8. Rebooted the computed and started to get "0D" error, now i can only run with 1 memory stick. tried reset the cmos, but didn´t help. tried to went to 2.30, but get the same problem. what can i do? thank u


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidv*
> 
> I updated to bios 2.34, everything was fine at 3200 with trident rgb cl 14 2x8. Rebooted the computed and started to get "0D" error, now i can only run with 1 memory stick. tried reset the cmos, but didn´t help. tried to went to 2.30, but get the same problem. what can i do? thank u


play with some settings, set Soc voltage to 1.1 and dram to 1.38 or even 1.39 (still in save area), I also palyed a lot was able to run at 3333MHz and was trying 3466 but played too much and a bit unstable currently. A re-flash with 2.34, load xmp and setting of soc and vdram as above and see how it goes, you can also go in Dram timings and enable overclock and set ohm do 53,3, you can even try 60ohm


----------



## Mora

I had the same error a few times trying higher clocks, it sat on code 15 for a while, then went to 0d, but once I got into the bios & changed settings back down it was fine.


----------



## solidv

i already put the setting to normal, but just can boot with 1 memory sitck. I found that i can just get 1 to work, can the other be dead? my system was running fine for 2 weeks


----------



## Mora

So 1 stick works by itself, but the other one doesn't work at all?


----------



## solidv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mora*
> 
> So 1 stick works by itself, but the other one doesn't work at all?


yes, if i boot with 1 its ok, with 2 gives error 0d.
if i boot with 1 of the memories in each channel its ok, the other one always gives me error 0d (also tried in every channel).

someone has the same problem with this memory?


----------



## IronAge

Set memory Timings manually as shown in these screens, its important to increase TRFC to 415.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/User_Images/X370Taichi(1006-DDR40).jpg

http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/User_Images/X370Taichi(1006-DDR41).jpg

http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/User_Images/X370Taichi(1006-DDR42).jpg

http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/User_Images/X370Taichi(1006-DDR43).jpg

http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/User_Images/X370Taichi(1006-DDR44).jpg

http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/User_Images/X370Taichi(1006-DDR45).jpg

http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/User_Images/X370Taichi(1006-DDR46).jpg

http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/User_Images/X370Taichi(1006-DDR47).jpg

http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/User_Images/X370Taichi(1006-3200).jpg



Source: www.jzelectronic.de


----------



## MrMajestyk

btw a bit of some testings and effect of timings and speed, the ones with xmp and 3333 are with latest unofficial beta bios 2.34 for Taichi, after xmp enabled I had it even up to 3333 which was stable but then I got fixed to get it run at 3466 but to no avail no matter settings in acceptable range. After that 3333 was not stable anymore, will try again with official stable release with 3333


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidv*
> 
> yes, if i boot with 1 its ok, with 2 gives error 0d.
> if i boot with 1 of the memories in each channel its ok, the other one always gives me error 0d (also tried in every channel).
> 
> someone has the same problem with this memory?


have you tried re-flashing bios ? If both modules run on their own none should be dead. Also try: take cable off,set rest switch, take battery out, wait 5 mins (if remember correctly).

if always same one is not running then likely dead


----------



## solidv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMajestyk*
> 
> have you tried re-flashing bios ? If both modules run on their own none should be dead. Also try: take cable off,set rest switch, take battery out, wait 5 mins (if remember correctly).
> 
> if always same one is not running then likely dead


i double checked, its always the same memory (independent of the channel), the other runs fine.
. So memory die in 2 weeks?


----------



## Unoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMajestyk*
> 
> that was actually nice, first attempt with XMP profile booted butter smooth with 3200 14-14-14-34 as per specs..
> 
> so now running my X1700 at 4050 MHz with 1.3875v, 2x16GB Gskill Trident Z as per above on Taichi - thanks Asrock
> 
> just need that 2.34 Bios on the official page


You got 3200 running on 2x16 tridents? I have the same kit 14-14-14-34 kit at 3200. What settings you using for 3200? Stock xmp at 2T?


----------



## Damona15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazin2048*
> 
> That isn't anything to worry about as far as I know. From my experience, hardware monitoring software almost always shows different numbers than what you set on a motherboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> LLC also has a big part to play in it as well. The voltage read from hwinfo only matches the voltage set in the bios when I am at LLC 2.


i am sorry i failed to mention, i think the volts are off and its preventing me form being able to oc. i have tried even as low 3.6 oc from as low as 1.1 to 1.45 and it doesn't stay on. my pc ill post on anything i set it dang near,even at 4.00 but it will crash soon after with any light to medium load, cant even get to bench or stress test anything. i have ran bench on it as it default out the box, but any changes and it shuts downs shortly after full boot. is there anything i might have done wrong while putting it together? or something i am missing. thanks again guys


----------



## sierra248

Try resetting everything to default, reboot and re enter bios. Try entering in say 3600(3.6Ghz). Setcpu voltage to 1.28, set both Llc' to level 1. Turn off cool and quiet and if you have Samsung B-Die, set the voltage to 1.4, if Hynix, just leave at auto. Try this with xmp off then if it works, turn on xmp profile. Set fans to full just to be safe while playing around. Let me know how it goes?


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damona15*
> 
> i am sorry i failed to mention, i think the volts are off and its preventing me form being able to oc. i have tried even as low 3.6 oc from as low as 1.1 to 1.45 and it doesn't stay on. my pc ill post on anything i set it dang near,even at 4.00 but it will crash soon after with any light to medium load, cant even get to bench or stress test anything. i have ran bench on it as it default out the box, but any changes and it shuts downs shortly after full boot. is there anything i might have done wrong while putting it together? or something i am missing. thanks again guys


Edit: I just saw sierra248's post. I guess I should've refreshed the page before posting this. XD

Hmm... If you did anything wrong putting your PC together, it probably wouldn't even start.

I would definitely recommend resetting your BIOS to default settings, just to be sure a setting isn't messed up somewhere.

A while back, yendor told me that power supplies can cause problems. You might want to test your PC on a different power supply if you have access to one.

What power supply do you have? I'm curious.


----------



## Damona15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Try resetting everything to default, reboot and re enter bios. Try entering in say 3600(3.6Ghz). Setcpu voltage to 1.28, set both Llc' to level 1. Turn off cool and quiet and if you have Samsung B-Die, set the voltage to 1.4, if Hynix, just leave at auto. Try this with xmp off then if it works, turn on xmp profile. Set fans to full just to be safe while playing around. Let me know how it goes?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazin2048*
> 
> Edit: I just saw sierra248's post. I guess I should've refreshed the page before posting this. XD
> 
> Hmm... If you did anything wrong putting your PC together, it probably wouldn't even start.
> 
> I would definitely recommend resetting your BIOS to default settings, just to be sure a setting isn't messed up somewhere.
> 
> A while back, yendor told me that power supplies can cause problems. You might want to test your PC on a different power supply if you have access to one.
> 
> What power supply do you have? I'm curious.


just reset, tried doing 3600, didn't complete cinebench, crashed. this is my full system setup

CPU: AMD - Ryzen 7 1700X 3.4GHz 8-Core Processor (Purchased For $399.00)
CPU Cooler: NZXT - Kraken X62 Liquid CPU Cooler (Purchased For $159.99)
Motherboard: ASRock - X370 Taichi ATX AM4 Motherboard ($193.98 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory ($126.89 @ OutletPC)
Storage: Samsung - 960 EVO 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (Purchased For $127.99)
Storage: Western Digital - Scorpio Blue 1TB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
Storage: Western Digital - Scorpio Blue 1TB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
Case: NZXT - S340 Elite (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case (Purchased For $99.00)
Power Supply: EVGA - SuperNOVA G2 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $120.00)

and a ASUS DUAL-RX580-O8G that part picker doesn't know exist.

i also have an msi pro carbon, that i was going to use to build a pc for my pops and some G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 2400.

i know i know, the best thing is to tear down, try to oc on the pro carbon, see if maybe its the board. but i was trying to avoid that. if you guys think i should, then i guess i know what i am doing with my holiday off. haha


----------



## Blazin2048

That might be your best bet at the moment. I had similar issues with my current setup, so I know how you feel...


----------



## Reptile

Is AIDA a strong enough stress test for Ryzen or prime95 still the way to go?


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> Is AIDA a strong enough stress test for Ryzen or prime95 still the way to go?


I'd like to know as well!


----------



## sierra248

Run em both, if you want it truly stable, takes a few. I can run Prime 95 small fft, blend or Aida for hours, the other night I was encoding a video with handbrake for my nephews iPad and it crashed. I was pretty pissed as I thought I had it rock stable, happened twice. I bumped up the voltage 1 tick and ran 4 movies through handbrake again for 6 hours and no crashes. I think I'm 100% stable now. Now that a new bios is out I'm sure I'll be trying to bump my memory and need to go through this all again??


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damona15*
> 
> just reset, tried doing 3600, didn't complete cinebench, crashed. this is my full system setup
> 
> CPU: AMD - Ryzen 7 1700X 3.4GHz 8-Core Processor (Purchased For $399.00)
> CPU Cooler: NZXT - Kraken X62 Liquid CPU Cooler (Purchased For $159.99)
> Motherboard: ASRock - X370 Taichi ATX AM4 Motherboard ($193.98 @ Newegg)
> Memory: Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory ($126.89 @ OutletPC)
> Storage: Samsung - 960 EVO 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (Purchased For $127.99)
> Storage: Western Digital - Scorpio Blue 1TB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
> Storage: Western Digital - Scorpio Blue 1TB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
> Case: NZXT - S340 Elite (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case (Purchased For $99.00)
> Power Supply: EVGA - SuperNOVA G2 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $120.00)
> 
> and a ASUS DUAL-RX580-O8G that part picker doesn't know exist.
> 
> i also have an msi pro carbon, that i was going to use to build a pc for my pops and some G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 2400.
> 
> i know i know, the best thing is to tear down, try to oc on the pro carbon, see if maybe its the board. but i was trying to avoid that. if you guys think i should, then i guess i know what i am doing with my holiday off. haha


temps, voltages, fan speeds in bios. would check event viewer, logs, windows system. . filter for critical errors, warnings, verbose, any source . fine tune it to last 12 hour.

if temps are high in bios consider reseating aio. some brands ship with a film covering the cpu block that can be missed during install.

Power supplies can be defective brand new, true. would check other things first though. G2 is usually a dependable choice.


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidv*
> 
> i double checked, its always the same memory (independent of the channel), the other runs fine.
> . So memory die in 2 weeks?


to finally test the "faulty" module is to use another PC and to eliminate the option that a ram slot might be faulty, though painful but 2 weeks should be still under warranty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unoid*
> 
> You got 3200 running on 2x16 tridents? I have the same kit 14-14-14-34 kit at 3200. What settings you using for 3200? Stock xmp at 2T?


yes, just selected xmp profile after flashing bios and haven't done any other settings and it was a strange feeling not seeing code 00 or whatever ... have to check whether it runs T2 or T1 but I think it should be T1 as standard, Ram is F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
once confirmed stable I upped the CPU, choose soc 1.0 and vdram 1.36v just to be safe and stable with overclocked CPU


----------



## opty165

Is anyone seeing higher idle temps on the beta BIOS? my 1700 is sitting here at 45c idle with an H100v2 at 100% pump and fan speed. Sitting in the BIOS raises the temps to the 60's. I think I'm flashing back to stable for now....


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> Is anyone seeing higher idle temps on the beta BIOS? my 1700 is sitting here at 45c idle with an H100v2 at 100% pump and fan speed. Sitting in the BIOS raises the temps to the 60's. I think I'm flashing back to stable for now....


I haven't noticed. I'm sitting at 30C with h100i in push pull with fans under 500rpm. Room temp 25C


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> I haven't noticed. I'm sitting at 30C with h100i in push pull with fans under 500rpm. Room temp 25C


I might have discovered my issue. I didn't realise that the h100 3pin connector was plugged into the cpu-opt header on the board. I moved it to the regular cpu header and I'm seeing more normal temps in BIOS (38c). My room is a bit warm at the moment, so 38 is about normal for my setup.

EDIT: I'm wondering though...Which header should I be plugging the H100 into? I'm finding that the motherboard is overriding the Corsair link software, so I can't control the pump speed or fan speed from the desktop. Would it be better to hook this up to straight up power instead of the board?


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> I might have discovered my issue. I didn't realise that the h100 3pin connector was plugged into the cpu-opt header on the board. I moved it to the regular cpu header and I'm seeing more normal temps in BIOS (38c). My room is a bit warm at the moment, so 38 is about normal for my setup.
> 
> EDIT: I'm wondering though...Which header should I be plugging the H100 into? I'm finding that the motherboard is overriding the Corsair link software, so I can't control the pump speed or fan speed from the desktop. Would it be better to hook this up to straight up power instead of the board?


This is purely personal preference, but I would plug the pump straight into the power supply instead of a fan header. As critical as the pump is in a water cooler, it seems to make a little more sense to plug it in to something that will make it run full speed all the time.

I always manage to run in to issues with motherboard fan control for some reason, so I'm a little paranoid. Heh.


----------



## Reptile

https://valid.x86.fr/3f6sgf

Got 4Ghz stable on the beta bios with memory at 3535mhz 16-16-16-36


----------



## Kromium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyInfinity*
> 
> None of the power plans have an option to set minimum frequency either. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


Enable "cool and quiet" from bios, should be there.


----------



## FlyInfinity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kromium*
> 
> Enable "cool and quiet" from bios, should be there.


"Cool and quiet" was enabled in the bios but the minimum processor frequency option isnt in the power plan options. If I boot with default settings then the minimum processor frequency option is available again. "Cool and quiet" is an option I dont touch so I dont know if its a bios bug where its being disabled behind the scenes. Anyone else have pstate 0 with voltage offset working correctly on bios 2.30?


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyInfinity*
> 
> "Cool and quiet" was enabled in the bios but the minimum processor frequency option isnt in the power plan options. If I boot with default settings then the minimum processor frequency option is available again. "Cool and quiet" is an option I dont touch so I dont know if its a bios bug where its being disabled behind the scenes. Anyone else have pstate 0 with voltage offset working correctly on bios 2.30?


I am on the beta 2.34 now but when I was on 2.30 voltage offsets worked with Pstate0 OCing


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyInfinity*
> 
> "Cool and quiet" was enabled in the bios but the minimum processor frequency option isnt in the power plan options. If I boot with default settings then the minimum processor frequency option is available again. "Cool and quiet" is an option I dont touch so I dont know if its a bios bug where its being disabled behind the scenes. Anyone else have pstate 0 with voltage offset working correctly on bios 2.30?


Minimum cpu state doesn't show up under Ryzen plan for me. I just use High performance plan and set minimum cpu state there.


----------



## opty165

Ok, I'm pretty well convinced that the H100i does not like being plugged into the fan headers of this board. Once again I was idle at 46c and no lower. After a complete shutdown, and unplug from power for 30-60 seconds, I'm now back at 33-35 idle. Either it's the Beta BIOS, or something to do with the built in fan control of the board. I think going forward I'm definitely plugging the H100 into the PSU direct.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> Ok, I'm pretty well convinced that the H100i does not like being plugged into the fan headers of this board. Once again I was idle at 46c and no lower. After a complete shutdown, and unplug from power for 30-60 seconds, I'm now back at 33-35 idle. Either it's the Beta BIOS, or something to do with the built in fan control of the board. I think going forward I'm definitely plugging the H100 into the PSU direct.


I have an H110i and I get only low to mid 30's C at idle.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarcastic*
> 
> I have an H110i and I get only low to mid 30's C at idle.


This is mine now since powering off. Previously with the pump at 100%, and all the fans at 100%, I was unable to get lower than 46c. It seems that sometimes the board will control the fans, and other times the Corsair Link software will.

EDIT: Also, if you don't mind me asking, what have you been able to get your RAM to run at now? I'm only able to get 3066 using XMP.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> This is mine now since powering off. Previously with the pump at 100%, and all the fans at 100%, I was unable to get lower than 46c. It seems that sometimes the board will control the fans, and other times the Corsair Link software will.
> 
> EDIT: Also, if you don't mind me asking, what have you been able to get your RAM to run at now? I'm only able to get 3066 using XMP.


Corsair Link is in control for me all the time within Windows. As for RAM, I'm still stuck at 3066. Hopefully, the official Bios will have better results.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarcastic*
> 
> Corsair Link is in control for me all the time within Windows. As for RAM, I'm still stuck at 3066. Hopefully, the official Bios will have better results.


Which fan header are you plugged into, and what settings are set in the BIOS under Hardware Monitoring for that header?


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> Which fan header are you plugged into, and what settings are set in the BIOS under Hardware Monitoring for that header?


It's plugged into CPU Fan / Waterpump Fan Connector (CPU_OPT/W_PUMP) #2 on the manual. Also powered by SATA.

Hw monitor:


----------



## opty165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarcastic*
> 
> It's plugged into CPU Fan / Waterpump Fan Connector (CPU_OPT/W_PUMP) #2 on the manual. Also powered by SATA.
> 
> Hw monitor:


Thanks a bunch. I've got it setup exactly as shown. I'll keep an eye on it to see if it screws up again.


----------



## FlyInfinity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarcastic*
> 
> Minimum cpu state doesn't show up under Ryzen plan for me. I just use High performance plan and set minimum cpu state there.


Ok I was able to make some progress here. First I had to load bios defaults then boot to windows. Then change the power plan to performance and the minimum cpu state is available again. I changed that to 40% then restarted and went back into the bios and changed pstate 0 fid to 9c (3900) and cpu offset voltage to 16250. Now when I boot to windows ryzen master shows the clocks ramping down and back up to 3900 when theres load. The issue is that the clocks dont match in task manager, where it shows the cpu only going up to 3.74 ghz (97% load) while ryzen master says all cores are at 3900 while prime 95 runs. Something seems wrong here, any ideas?


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyInfinity*
> 
> Ok I was able to make some progress here. First I had to load bios defaults then boot to windows. Then change the power plan to performance and the minimum cpu state is available again. I changed that to 40% then restarted and went back into the bios and changed pstate 0 fid to 9c (3900) and cpu offset voltage to 16250. Now when I boot to windows ryzen master shows the clocks ramping down and back up to 3900 when theres load. The issue is that the clocks dont match in task manager, where it shows the cpu only going up to 3.74 ghz (97% load) while ryzen master says all cores are at 3900 while prime 95 runs. *Something seems wrong here, any ideas?*


Yeah it's called software and it's bugy









It's @ 3.9GHz so don't worry about it.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Any tips on stabilizing 3600mhz memory? How do I go loosening timings? I get bluescreen on windows with those timings. Raising the SocV to 1.2 does not help either. Or is it current limitation of the platform or my ram?

I have g.skill 3200mhz 8gb samsung b-die sticks.

Dram 1.4V
SocV 1.12
Timings 16-16-16-36
Command rate 1T/2T


----------



## Mora

I had 3600 running using 16-16-16-39 with 1.4V DRAM & 1.1 SocV. Every memory kit, motherboard & CPU is different though, so what works for one, isn't assured to work for all.

It was booting & completing stress tests, but wasn't stable on cold boots. I haven't had the time to go back & play with it again as yet, but it's promising for the future.

For what it's worth, I only saw a ~30 point increase in Cinebench scores going from 3200 to 3600. So if you are overclocking expecting a massive performance boost, you may be disappointed. But if you just enjoy the challenge of seeing how high you can overclock, then you'll just have to keep trying different settings until you find something that works.


----------



## kbios

So I tried the beta bios and it has been a modest improvement for me. I am now able to get DDR4-2933 from DDR4-2745 with bios 2.30.
I have 64GB of Corsair 3200 cl16 memory, 5.39 Hynix. I used 16-18-18-36-54 timings, 1.0V SOC, *96 Ohm ProcODT (very important)*, 1T and GearDown disabled.
I can post up to DDR4-3020, but it gives errors quickly under memtest, while DDR-3066 and DDR-3200 don't post


----------



## Blazin2048

The beta BIOS was just updated from 2.34 to 2.36 within the last several hours!

I'd try it out myself, but FedEx won't be delivering my replacement motherboard for at least two more days...


----------



## realtomatoes

i still see 2.3 on the product page. where'd the beta bios come from?


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> i still see 2.3 on the product page. where'd the beta bios come from?


You can get the most recent beta here.
https://mega.nz/#F!fd8QzbRT!pCKai2H8VEJzyilHvf9rnA

Source: https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/30822506/


----------



## realtomatoes

thanks.


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realtomatoes*
> 
> thanks.


No problem! I would've quoted the guy who posted the link here earlier, but I lost track with all the new posts that have been made. Anyway, have fun with the new beta!


----------



## oile

How did you notice that it was updated in the same archive?
Out of curiosity








It seems they didn't mention the update into that thread


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oile*
> 
> How did you notice that it was updated in the same archive?
> Out of curiosity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they didn't mention the update into that thread


I downloaded the 2.34 beta on my phone about 11 hours ago, but lost track of where the MEGA app saved the file. I downloaded the BIOS again on my PC and noticed the version number was 2.36.

I finally found the older one I downloaded on my phone, and it is definitely a different version.

I may not have my replacement X370 Taichi yet, but it doesn't hurt to download the beta BIOS ahead of time!


----------



## shaofutzer

OK, so I've only had my 1600 and Taichi for a week now. With the 2.30 BIOS and CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 memory set @ XMP profile 2.0 (2933) with no other settings changed, I was able to boot into Windows 10 and even Prime95 for hours on end and play any of my games without any hitches, however, opening HWmonitor would consistently cause a hard system freeze within 2 minutes (usually within 20 seconds).

After installing the 2.36 Beta BIOS, I reset to factory defaults, then re-enabled XMP profile 2.0 ( 2933 @ 16-17-17-35). I have been running Prime95 blended for a little over 2.5 hours with HWMonitor open, so I'm extremely hopeful at this point. It definitely made a difference in stability. After running MemTest for a few cycles, I plan on gradually moving it up. I'm running a very meager overclock / undervolt of 3.6Ghz @ 1.1875V. Using a Thermaltake Contac 12 with a Coolermaster JetFlo (ambient temp 25c), my idle temp is 28-29C and it tops out at 60C. Using the fan that came on the Contac 12, my loads were hitting 71-72C.

I will update with results if I achieve any... Good luck with this new BIOS lads... Have a great day!

System:
Ryzen 1600
Thermaltake Silent Contac 12 with CM JetFlo fan (controlled to ramp up only at high temps - yes, it sounds like a hair dryer)
Taichi mobo (2.36 bios)
2x8gb Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-PC3000
XFX Black RX 580 8gb 1425Mhz
WD Black m.2 PCIe NVMe 500gb SSD
WD Black 1TB 7200rpm 3.5 HDD
Seagate Skyhawk 3TB 5900 3.5 HDD
EVGA 850w G3 PSU
Coolermaster HAF XB case with 3x Arctic F12 120mm and 2 x Silenx 80mm fans


----------



## Brightmist

@shaofutzer Try latest beta of HWmonitor maybe


----------



## kbios

2.36 has no improvements for me compared to 2.34... I managed to boot at 3066 using cl20 timings, 2T and 1.4V on the ram but memtest gave errors.


----------



## Reznap

I bought my computer/Taichi a week ago. I was not able to boot off XMP 3200 (14,14,14,32) with the 2.30 Bios I flashed. I came to this post and noticed the 2.34 Beta software and flashed the bios, set XMP profile and restarted. Everything worked great and cpuz said I was at 1599.

I downloaded the 2.36 beta today, and my computer would no longer boot at 3200, reloaded the 2.34 beta and everything works again with the xmp profile. No other setting in my bios is changed besides setting XMP at this point.

AMD - Ryzen 7 1700X
ASRock - X370 Taichi
G.Skill - Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)


----------



## irfy

Another link for new beta bios

Taichi & X370 Professional Gaming maybe others

http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php


----------



## shaofutzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> @shaofutzer Try latest beta of HWmonitor maybe


Well, I ended up getting it stable. I really wanted a good undervolt/overclock but my 3.6 @ 1v pooped on me after 3 hours of Prime95 so I settled on 3.7 @ 1.1875v. I'm still not 100% sure that it's stable, but it's about 4 hours into Prime95 after doing an hour of Aida64 and 3 runs of Memtest. I'll keep testing but I'm going to at least save the profile. My temps aren't any different and I use my rig for work more than gaming, so I'm happy that I was able to achieve a (very) mild overclock with my RAM running at correct freq and latency without having to overvolt anything. 2.36 worked great for me guys! If anyone also has Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 2 x 8gb running on their Taichi, let us know if the new bios allowed you to run your RAM correctly.


----------



## sphenwitz

I am looking for some help, mostly from Sierra as I believe we have the same build.

I got my parts assembled and have been probing and testing and restarting for 2 days now to no avail.
I'm reduced to my phone now.

I have ryzen 1700 , on x370 asrock taichi motherboard.
- 3200 gskill flare x memory , 16gb (8gbx2)
-Wraith spire cooler

750watt evga g2 gold+ power supply
In enthoo pro case. .

I DID UPDATE TO 2.36 BIOS, I COULD NOT FIND 2.34 (and 2.30 was doing nothing for me).

Again please help, I've done builds before... I just feel like I'm in over my head.


----------



## shaofutzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sphenwitz*
> 
> I got my parts assembled and have been probing and testing and restarting for 2 days now to no avail.
> I'm reduced to my phone now.
> 
> I have ryzen 1700 , on x370 asrock taichi motherboard.
> - 3200 gskill flare x memory , 16gb (8gbx2)
> -Wraith spire cooler
> 
> 750watt evga g2 gold+ power supply
> 
> Again please help, I've done builds before... I just feel like I'm in over my head.


Further elaborate on the nature of your problem... Is your system not powering up? Not posting? Unstable? Are you just having trouble getting a reliable overclock? We need more info.


----------



## sphenwitz

I can run at stock 3.0ghz with 2400mhz ram, but only one 8gb stick of ram ever shows.

I am looking for around 3.5-3.8 overlock and 3200 ram.

Sorry for not elaborating.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sphenwitz*
> 
> I can run at stock 3.0ghz with 2400mhz ram, but only one 8gb stick of ram ever shows.
> 
> I am looking for around 3.5-3.8 overlock and 3200 ram.
> 
> Sorry for not elaborating.


what ram kit do you have. and what slots is it installed in?


----------



## sphenwitz

Ram is 3200 gskill Flare X - 8gb sticks x 2 (single channel) . They are in A2 and B2


----------



## sierra248

First I'd say, you need to figure out your ram situation. If your only showing 1 stick, then all the overclocking in the world is going to help as there is an issue. I mean if your RAM is bad or a memory slot bad, you need to address that. Try slots A1 and B1, if that shows only 1 stick in bios(remember which slot shows working memory). Now try reversing the sticks and see if the working stick shows in bios as a different slot. Then at least you'll have a starting point. Post the results and we'll see what is next.
Good luck, hopefully switching to A1 and B1 will work though that most likely means you have a bad slot on MB, which you'll have to RMA as what if you want 32GB or 64 down the line. Especially as RAM prices come down someday?


----------



## sphenwitz

Whew. I'm back on the PC.

- It was, in fact, a problematic RAM stick....

I moved them all around and the crashed would still come right out of the load from BIOS.

Troubleshooting single sticks seemed to unveil a dead one. : (

What was throwing me off is I'd see both sticks in the BIOS where the slots are listed. I'd see (2) 2400 sticks. Yet, Windows 10 would show 16gb (8gb available).

It seems to be common for these gskill Flare X...

Is it best to call for RMA, or email?


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Where did you buy it? If you're still within return period, do that instead and get a replacement. Much faster


----------



## sphenwitz

Murrietta, Blitz? That's crazy.

-I'm one town up from you, I live next to the Community College. Did you go to Vista? My dad is an ASL teacher there.


----------



## Blazin2048

Sphenwitz, I would definitely go for a replacement instead of an RMA. From my experience (what little I have), RMA processes take an eternity. That was with my old Sapphire graphics card. Other companies probably handle RMAs better. Whatever you do, I hope you get a good memory kit this time around!


----------



## sierra248

yeah I meant newegg replace not RMA, sorry.


----------



## ArgosAmeus

Hello Fellow Taichi Owners,

I'm new to the Overclock.net forums, but figured I'm going to be on here a lot since this build is going to require a bunch of tweaking.

Old Build:
Gigabyte P55-UD3L
Intel Core i7 860 2.8 GHz Overclocked to 3.5 GHz
2x 8GB of G.Skill Ripjaws 1866Mhz
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming
1x Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB
2x Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
NZXT S340 Case

New Build:
AsRock Taichi x370
AMD Ryzen 1700x
2x 8GB of G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200MHz (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR) 16-18-18-38
2x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming in SLI
1x Samsung 960 EVO M.2 250 GB
2x Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
NZXT S340 Case

So, yeah, very overdue for an upgrade because I couldn't even use the USB 3.0 ports on the front of my case since my mobo didn't have USB 3.0. Oh and running on SATA 2.0; 3 Gbps for my 6 GBps capable drives







. Not to mention PCIE 2.0 slot with a PCIE 3.0 capable card (Even though this doesn't mean as much since it's been proven that 2.0 bandwidth is fine...especially since I'm doing 1080p gaming).

The rig worked just fine for gaming needs and probably could have a few more years life in it considering games never took more than 35% of overall CPU resources anyway, but it's time.

Anyways, looking forward to going back and forth with you all to tweak this 1700x to all it's glory. Will post again later on today with some results...aiming for 4GHz and using that 3200 Mhz RAM.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Hello all, im new guys here..
btw, does anyone here using DDR4 Corsair Vengeance LPX 25600 cl 16 ?
hmm, why i cannot setting RAM more than 2400 mhz with using all slot ram populated ?? (btw im using vengeance LPX25600 32GB with 8GB install on each all ram slot).
Does anyone here can help me to figure out how to unleash this ram potential on this Asrock taichi x370 ?? thanks for advance guys.


----------



## Blazin2048

lastraiyzen99X2 and ArgosAmeus, welcome to the forum!









lastraiyzen99X2, are you using your RAM's XMP profile and the correct voltage setting? 2400MHz sounds like the X370 Taichi's default setting. Also, using 4 sticks of RAM instead of just 2 can sometimes make it difficult to reach high frequencies on X370 boards.







Also, have you tried the newest beta BIOS for the Taichi? It helps a lot with RAM problems. You can get it at https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/30822506/

ArgosAmeus, I think your build looks good so far. Ryzen seems to love fast, low latency RAM. You might want to look at a lower latency RAM kit with Samsung b-die chips like the F4-3200C14D-16GFX GSkill Flare X kit. The kit you're looking at is 3200MHz, which already helps performance a good bit. The lower latency of the Flare X kit might just help you squeeze a little more performance out.

I will say that poor Sphenwitz got a bad 3200MHz Flare X kit and had to get it replaced. I have the same exact RAM kit he does, and it works reliably on my X370 Taichi motherboard. I actually had to replace my motherboard because it was defective. The replacement motherboard handles my Flare X kit nicely.


----------



## bikerkip

Just received the Taichi board....a question for you all

If I flash to the latest Beta BIOS 2.36 and decide I do not care for it will there be any problems flashing back to an earlier BIOS..........

On the CrossHair 6 I could use the BIOS flashback USB slot to do this....

Thanks

Kip


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bikerkip*
> 
> Just received the Taichi board....a question for you all
> 
> If I flash to the latest Beta BIOS 2.36 and decide I do not care for it will there be any problems flashing back to an earlier BIOS..........
> 
> On the CrossHair 6 I could use the BIOS flashback USB slot to do this....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kip


Yeah, you can flash any BIOS version you want!









I even flashed back from 2.36 to 2.30 just to be sure.


----------



## bikerkip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazin2048*
> 
> Yeah, you can flash any BIOS version you want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even flashed back from 2.36 to 2.30 just to be sure.


Thanks Blazin

Gonna start putting this system together Sunday........grew tired of my CrossHair 6 X370 board and have had some good luck with ASRock in the past so this will be a fun system to put together....


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

yes Blazin2048, im activated auto xmp default and running 2400 mhz. But when im tried to increased slightly into 2666 mhz, my taichi wont stable when under windows10. Im skeptics this will reliable if im go through further for RAM running 3200mhz, hiks.
(btw yep, im think so this probably because im using all populated ram slot so i cant go any further speed more than 2400mhz. I will try to use slot A2 and B2 for next try)

thanks for giving clear info ^_^


----------



## pyrotek85

I can't get any higher than 2400 either, I'm using G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB). I'm tempted to try the beta BIOS but I don't know if it's safe enough to use.

The CPU overclock was simple enough, so I'm hoping this is something that can be corrected. Excellent board otherwise, no other issues with setup.


----------



## astagea

When I start my PC, it goes to boot then shuts off after a very short time and doesn't POST, it does this 3 times and then on the 4th time it boots normally

Applying the XMP Profile I did get it to boot at 2933 but now without changing anything, it runs at 2133 (according to Ryzen Master)

Still running BIOS 2.20 as was no need to update to 2.30


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astagea*
> 
> When I start my PC, it goes to boot then shuts off after a very short time and doesn't POST, it does this 3 times and then on the 4th time it boots normally
> 
> Applying the XMP Profile I did get it to boot at 2933 but now without changing anything, it runs at 2133 (according to Ryzen Master)
> 
> Still running BIOS 2.20 as was no need to update to 2.30


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyrotek85*
> 
> I can't get any higher than 2400 either, I'm using G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB). I'm tempted to try the beta BIOS but I don't know if it's safe enough to use.
> 
> The CPU overclock was simple enough, so I'm hoping this is something that can be corrected. Excellent board otherwise, no other issues with setup.


Both of you might want to consider upgrading to the 2.36 beta BIOS. It can correct a lot of the problems that you are dealing with. And yes, the beta is safe to use! Quite a few people are using it already. No problems so far.


----------



## astagea

Thanks Blazin2048 - will give the beta BIOS a go
Cheers


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sphenwitz*
> 
> Murrietta, Blitz? That's crazy.
> 
> -I'm one town up from you, I live next to the Community College. Did you go to Vista? My dad is an ASL teacher there.


Which town? Winchester? Moreno Valley?

Beta Bios been working great for me. 2.30 my max was 2933 cas14 on my G.Skill 3200 c14 8gbx2 kit. With the beta bios 2.34, I was able to run rated 3200mhz c14 perfectly on first try. able to boot 3600mhz c16 but unstable, waiting for final bios before I do more tweaking on 3600mhz


----------



## greg1184

Pardon the stupid question, where do you all find the beta BIOS?


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Pardon the stupid question, where do you all find the beta BIOS?


Here you go.








https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/30822506/


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Which town? Winchester? Moreno Valley?


Sun City.?

Moreno Valley, man that's north of Perris. may as well be Riverside...


----------



## sierra248

I think a final bios could be a year from now! I'm waiting for them to post the new one on there site before I give it a try as I'm stable and running great at moment.


----------



## Noy7

Forgive me if this has been answered/discovered (I did search the thread).

I've read in several places (including here) that I should be getting a command rate of 1T when using the BIOS defaults. CPU-Z (1.79.0.x64) reports a command rate of 2T. I haven't tweaked anything at all yet, so currently my RAM is running at 2133MHz.

Does the command rate being set to 1T only happen when trying to get the RAM to run at higher frequencies? I could give it a go and see but I am thinking about returning this and would rather not.

Also, possibly unrelated but gaming is quite unstable. I've tried playing LoL and I go from 144fps (capped) to below 100 frequently.

Specs/Info
CPU: Ryzen 1700
RAM: 2x16 F4-3200C14-16GTZKW
BIOS: 2.30
GPU: AMD 580
I am using slots A2 and B2. (2 and 4)


----------



## RaphyFR

Hi all,

VERY SERIOUS CONCERN here NEED HELP. I have a Taichi with a 1700x overclocked @ 3.9Ghz was stable @ 1.325v in pstate. Both CPU and Ram calibration at lvl 2 with my corsair LPX 3200 running at 2933. System very stable. It happened to me twice today, when playing video games my system would crash and the mobo would indicate 00 without restarting. I need to turn the system off manually.

I raised the voltage to 1.3312 but I dont think its a voltage issue.

I m wondering if maybe the cpu or mobo is defective thinking to replace them. Any advice?

Let me know what you think.

Thanks for the help


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> VERY SERIOUS CONCERN here NEED HELP. I have a Taichi with a 1700x overclocked @ 3.9Ghz was stable @ 1.325v in pstate. Both CPU and Ram calibration at lvl 2 with my corsair LPX 3200 running at 2933. System very stable. It happened to me twice today, when playing video games my system would crash and the mobo would indicate 00 without restarting. I need to turn the system off manually.
> 
> I raised the voltage to 1.3312 but I dont think its a voltage issue.
> 
> I m wondering if maybe the cpu or mobo is defective thinking to replace them. Any advice?
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Means your CPU isn't stable lol. Sometimes CPUs have like a break in period if you will. The clocks you get from week one or two sometime diminish as the chip settles in. Raise SOC voltage a bit and raise core voltage so say 1.35 and see how it goes.


----------



## sphenwitz

An awesome community you folks have here. I'm in Menifee, originally from Riverside. - The land of the dirt people.

I still have not located the 2.34 bios to download. - Right now I am on 2.36 and running okay on 2400hz memory (everything on auto).

I needed a breather and to get some more parts. - I'm also configuring my old rig to pass off to my Brother.

What I've done is filled a return label to JET company. (Kinda confused as the return label is to Newegg's address, labeled "TO: JET trusted partner")

Ordered another set of The Flare X from Amazon. Link

Thanks for the help and suggestions. I'll update my info on here.


----------



## LXXR

Hello guys!









Tried the L2.36 beta bios for the Taichi these days - for me it works out pretty well.

After reading some days now in this thread i decided to register an account.

My rig:

AMD 1700X @ 3.8 Ghz ~ 1,300v
AsRock X370 Taichi @ Beta 2.36
2x 8GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3600 16-16-16-36 ( SR B-Dies )
Zotac GTX 1070 @ Arctic Mono Plus
some SSDs
BeQuiet! E10 500W CM PSU

My results so far:



I'm trying to boot anything higher but screen stays black.

Maybe little more reading across the web and some "trial and error"-session will help.


----------



## oile

Actually happy to find here someone to share my experience with!
I've gone trough a lot of phases testing 2.34 before and 2.36 after on my X370 TAICHI with my 1600 and CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 CL15-17-17 v5.30 Hynix M single. Spent A LOT of time on these bioses. Time wasted.

First times I booted at 3066 cl16 or even 3200 I was tasting the victory.

I was wrong.

2.34 noticeably had problems syncing dram timings in OC page with Dram timing configuration in AMD submenu in advanced. Manual timings couldn't even being applied correctly, it was basically trash, but let forsee some potential.

2.36 better, no sync problems. But his behaviour is "not scientific". I cannot reproduce same results everytime.

I've pleayed with almost every new settings, including CLDO_VDDP, Geardown and powerdown modes, command rates and ProcODT . Simply not getting a clear scheme.

My best case with my sticks was 3200 CL 18-18-18-38 with timings borrowed from Asus Crosshair VI timings with the help of some guys with same stick as mine who was running 3200 CL16 flawlessy on his Crosshair agesa 1.0.0.6 beta (enough said..) but that with SoC 1.2v, dram at 1.43 (1.5v in windows) so waaaay more than what was needed IMHO.
ProcODT working better were 48ohms and 53.3 ohms but never had full stability (problems sometimes in memtest DOS, sometimes in HCI, sometimes in GSAT, sometimes powerdowns).
I have experienced too a lot of new error codes, wich found to be PCH and Memory related. Also some 00 codes at stock frequencies or OC that I know my CPU is capable of.
I have even tried to input manually every (I mean Every single!) timing totally avoiding XMP reading.

The most important facts that made me SAD :
Not only I gained pratically nothing in AIDA and Maxmemm test going from 2933 to 3200 but most importantly GENERAL PERFORMANCES OF 1.0.0.6 BETAS ARE A COMPLETE MESS.
Take for example BATTLEFIELD 1, with 2.34-2.36 @ default 2933 there is lag everywhere. It's like data are not properly transmitted among Cpu-Ram-PCIEX (same conditions, gpu utilization down from 85-90% to 72% almost fixed ***? ) something not right.
And it is clearly visible in Firestrike Physics score too. Not able to get over 55 fps on the physics only.

Regarding SPD, I was beginning to think about buying Thaiphoon to Write proper manual timings on a separate profile.
The point is that I don't have an Intel platform to actually verify what the sticks are capable of to be sure the custom-xmp would work properly on the best case scenario, but most importantly, based on what I've seen in these betas, It would have been simply not worth the hassle.

I'm back to stable 2.34 STRONGLY HOPING that asrock engineers have some hynix M chips and got the same feedback as mine.
Something is not right in communication between CCXs, RAM and PCIEX . I don't know what. But I am losing performance at the exact same settings as 2.30 agesa 1.0.0.4 bios.


----------



## coreykill99

Is anyone else getting C0 debug errors frequently with the new beta bios? between 2.34 and 2.36 Ive tried both over the last few days and im constantly getting this error. probably 90% of the time. but when it does work, I have seen it boot my 2 16gb trident sticks @ 3200. It just takes sitting for minutes on end hitting reset over and over. I have tried raising SOC to 1.1 already but it didn't seem to have any effect still throwing C0 all the time. please bear with me on this one as I haven't tried to overclock anything, or really play in the bios settings since my Pentium 4 days. the biggest thing with the error is it dosent seem to follow any order ive seen it appear as soon as I hit reset or just as its about to finish POST it can show up at any time.

1700x (no oc until my water pump arrives)
32gb trident z ( https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232375)
512 samsung 960 evo
msi gtx 1080
850w kingwin power supply.


----------



## LXXR

As Trident Z are 2T rated on G.Skills page maybe disable gear down. Save and reboot. Set command rate to 2T and vDimm to 1,400v.

ProcODT 60-80 Ohm can help too.


----------



## coreykill99

command rate is set @ 2t and gear down was disabled as I played with this. Although I hadn't tried upping the voltage on the ram or playing with the on die termination yet.

heres a question, with the new agesa updates does anyone think it will still be necessary to increase SOC voltage for the IMC over stock?
Basically do you think they have rewritten code that this is no longer necessary, or board makers are just upping the voltages their boards apply at stock?
I'm just not sure that with the ram coding finally coming under control (or it should in the next little bit) that they will require the soc bumped anymore? especially with the new bios supposedly enabling basic XMP profiles to be applied, would they start making notations to users (with some XMP profiles your voltage on the SOC may need increased) does this make sense?
just something ive been wondering.


----------



## astagea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazin2048*
> 
> Both of you might want to consider upgrading to the 2.36 beta BIOS. It can correct a lot of the problems that you are dealing with. And yes, the beta is safe to use! Quite a few people are using it already. No problems so far.


This seems to have worked - thanks for the great suggestion


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> command rate is set @ 2t and gear down was disabled as I played with this. Although I hadn't tried upping the voltage on the ram or playing with the on die termination yet.
> 
> heres a question, with the new agesa updates does anyone think it will still be necessary to increase SOC voltage for the IMC over stock?
> Basically do you think they have rewritten code that this is no longer necessary, or board makers are just upping the voltages their boards apply at stock?
> I'm just not sure that with the ram coding finally coming under control (or it should in the next little bit) that they will require the soc bumped anymore? especially with the new bios supposedly enabling basic XMP profiles to be applied, would they start making notations to users (with some XMP profiles your voltage on the SOC may need increased) does this make sense?
> just something ive been wondering.


What i can tell:

- Bios 1.60 -> SoC voltage was 0,900v and memory was not stable beyond 2933 C14 1T 1,35v
- Beta 2.36 -> SoC voltage is stock 1,100v and memory is stable up to 3200 C14 1T and 3333 C16 1T - 3466 C16 1T iam still testing

XMP is working well with new beta BIOS - with official BIOS it never worked.

I was wondering what made my CPU temperature hitting very high levels but after your nice hint with the SoC voltage it is clear why and what.

I will try now what happens to memory clock with SoC voltage lowered to 0,9 again.

If it still works - i will look at the subtimings. This is something really new to me.


----------



## LXXR

Ok - tests done.

Soc voltage in version 2.36 on AUTO is 1,100 @ DDR4-3200 C14 1T aaand 1,125 @ DDR4-3466 C16 1T.

If you lower the SoCv my rig will not boot.

Sooo i think that bumping the SoCv is the key to higher clocks but you should never pass 1.200v - right?

Will try something ...


----------



## coreykill99

Ok ill try and reflash back the 2.36 when I get home and have time to play with it, are you having any issues getting to the UEFI or windows at all LXXR? As I said before its a royal pain even getting to UEFI to adjust the settings to try and make it boot.
last time I tried in the order of,
1 flash new beta bios, reboot
2 adjust soc voltage from auto to fixed 1.1, reboot
3 set ram at 2t and disable geardown, reboot
4 set xmp to 3200 and reboot.

everything seems allright until I get to the xmp settings. as soon as I touch it it starts throwing C0 debug codes at me.
I have tried loosening timings and lowering speeds to 2933 and even raising to above 3200 as someone mentioned in another thread I believe there was issues at 3200 but they were gone when they raised the speeds.
im not at the system ATM to play with it but when I was poking around I didn't see the option like there was in 1.4? ish to not enable xmp at all but still adjust the straps. but I could be wrong. I was getting rather frustrated with rebooting over and over for minutes on end.


----------



## LXXR

Sorry to ask again: What memory do you have and which chips are on it?

If you have 2.36 running with SoCv @ AUTO it has 1,100v and with raising mem clock it will raise too until is sticks with max. 1.200v!


----------



## x370

Hey everyone

I'm running latest 2.36 Taichi beta bios
1700 @ 3900 MHz @ 1.35v

2x16gb 3200 c14 TridentZ at its rated timings with just XMP profile. All stable and no cold boots.


----------



## coreykill99

here is a link to the sticks I have F4-3200C14D-32GTZKO
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232375&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=j3hbqzfwm5000kb500053

unless im mistaken they are Samsung b die chips.
and I didnt set the SOC to auto I set it to fixed 1.1
do I need to set it to auto next time I try it? I had left it alone the first time I tried to boot the xmp profiles but it didnt work. so I thought raising it would be a bit of a help but it made no difference,


----------



## x370

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> here is a link to the sticks I have F4-3200C14D-32GTZKO
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232375&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=j3hbqzfwm5000kb500053
> 
> unless im mistaken they are Samsung b die chips.
> and I didnt set the SOC to auto I set it to fixed 1.1
> do I need to set it to auto next time I try it? I had left it alone the first time I tried to boot the xmp profiles but it didnt work. so I thought raising it would be a bit of a help but it made no difference,


That's the exact sticks I have but different color. All I did with the 2.36 bios is set the 3200 c14 XMP profile. SOC voltage is on auto and reads 1.1 in HWiNFO


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> here is a link to the sticks I have F4-3200C14D-32GTZKO
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232375&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=j3hbqzfwm5000kb500053
> 
> unless im mistaken they are Samsung b die chips.
> and I didnt set the SOC to auto I set it to fixed 1.1
> do I need to set it to auto next time I try it? I had left it alone the first time I tried to boot the xmp profiles but it didnt work. so I thought raising it would be a bit of a help but it made no difference,


Ok - i would try ( after you flashed 2.36 ):
1) switch memory socket ( which you use? ) i use slots A2 and B2, some the others and it works better, just swap and try.
2) try to find out which clock is the highest you can boot ( please - don't say its only 2133







)


----------



## coreykill99

ill try when I get home tonight to re flash it and spend more time with it. I was just kinda let down with everyone talking about plug and play that mine was being so unresponsive.
my DIMMS are in A2 and B2 and my memory sits nicely @ 2666 on 2.30


----------



## ArgosAmeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazin2048*
> 
> lastraiyzen99X2 and ArgosAmeus, welcome to the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lastraiyzen99X2, are you using your RAM's XMP profile and the correct voltage setting? 2400MHz sounds like the X370 Taichi's default setting. Also, using 4 sticks of RAM instead of just 2 can sometimes make it difficult to reach high frequencies on X370 boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, have you tried the newest beta BIOS for the Taichi? It helps a lot with RAM problems. You can get it at https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/30822506/
> 
> ArgosAmeus, I think your build looks good so far. Ryzen seems to love fast, low latency RAM. You might want to look at a lower latency RAM kit with Samsung b-die chips like the F4-3200C14D-16GFX GSkill Flare X kit. The kit you're looking at is 3200MHz, which already helps performance a good bit. The lower latency of the Flare X kit might just help you squeeze a little more performance out.
> 
> I will say that poor Sphenwitz got a bad 3200MHz Flare X kit and had to get it replaced. I have the same exact RAM kit he does, and it works reliably on my X370 Taichi motherboard. I actually had to replace my motherboard because it was defective. The replacement motherboard handles my Flare X kit nicely.


Thank you for the warm welcome Blazin2048. Unfortunately, I have already purchased the RAM months ago back in February. Basically bought the parts for the system over time. So back in February I had bought the RAM before any of the RAM problems were a thing.

On a good note, Frankenstein'd the build together just to make sure things boot and with the 2.30 BIOS was unable to get anything above 2133 MHz.

After a measly 5 mins of trying just said "why not" and went to the 2.36 beta BIOS. Booted right up to 3200 MHz by just enabling the XMP profile.

Called it a night after that. I can at least confirm that F4-3200C16D-16GTZR, which I believe is also Hynix memory, at least boots.

On a sad note I don't know my own strength and broke one of the thumb screws on the NZXT bracket.


----------



## LXXR

thats pretty decent for dual rank 2x 16gb kit!

so flash 2.36 and we will see.









i try to help as good as i can. ( sorry for any mistakes in spelling / writing - i'm german ... )


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArgosAmeus*
> 
> Called it a night after that. I can at least confirm that F4-3200C16D-16GTZR, which I believe is also Hynix memory, at least boots.


You can read all data from you memory with Taiphoon Burner ( free version ) and it tells you which chips are used.


----------



## ArgosAmeus

Good to know. I have to get Windows installed over the weekend and then I can start all the real stability tests. Can't wait!


----------



## User34232

Have anyone tried using CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 Corsair LPX 2x16Gb in Taichi? It's not on the official support list and I'm wondering if it will boot and work @2933. Thanks!


----------



## RaphyFR

Thank you i will let you know


----------



## LXXR

Ohhh boy! I having good saturday i think.









Still testing ... can't stop ...


----------



## bloot

My testings with L2.36, just tightened timings


----------



## LXXR

What vCore did you set?

Nice OC!


----------



## bloot

1.38-1.39V I think


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

nice OC with RAM and cpu guys @bios 2.136







)

okay, Noob question from me : How to safely update bios under bios/dos option ? did we must to set default 1st our setting before update bios and set USB on FAT32 ???
well, i'm really freak and afraid with asrock mobo, because im doing bad with last asrock when update bios (bios already brick and blank screen when bios update already success







( )


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> nice OC with RAM and cpu guys @bios 2.136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> okay, Noob question from me : How to safely update bios under bios/dos option ? did we must to set default 1st our setting before update bios and set USB on FAT32 ???
> well, i'm really freak and afraid with asrock mobo, because im doing bad with last asrock when update bios (bios already brick and blank screen when bios update already success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( )[/quote
> 
> Before you flash ALWAYS set F9 Optimised Defaults them F10 Save and Exit and reboot back into bios then flash.
> 
> Use the Instant Flash utility in the bios to flash...it's under the Tools section in the bios. Just put the bios file on a Fat 32 USB stick.....select Instant Flash when in bios and select the bios file, it will prompt you if you want to flash and just select OK and it will flash and then reboot automatically after the flash has completed....it's easy, Iv'e done it dozens of times with the board already. Once it's rebooted just go into bios and select F9 Optimised Defaults then F10 Save and Exit and then go back into bios after reboot and make your settings.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> nice OC with RAM and cpu guys @bios 2.136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> okay, Noob question from me : How to safely update bios under bios/dos option ? did we must to set default 1st our setting before update bios and set USB on FAT32 ???
> well, i'm really freak and afraid with asrock mobo, because im doing bad with last asrock when update bios (bios already brick and blank screen when bios update already success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( )[/quote
> 
> Before you flash ALWAYS set F9 Optimised Defaults them F10 Save and Exit and reboot back into bios then flash.
> 
> Use the Instant Flash utility in the bios to flash...it's under the Tools section in the bios. Just put the bios file on a Fat 32 USB stick.....select Instant Flash when in bios and select the bios file, it will prompt you if you want to flash and just select OK and it will flash and then reboot automatically after the flash has completed....it's easy, Iv'e done it dozens of times with the board already. Once it's rebooted just go into bios and select F9 Optimised Defaults then F10 Save and Exit and then go back into bios after reboot and make your settings.
> 
> 
> 
> many Thanks for tips @Lowdog, i will try this advice
Click to expand...


----------



## Damerae

Hello,

I'm currently trying to overclock my R7 1700 on the X370 Taichi. I've adjusted the Voltage and multiplier accordingly to 3.7Ghz and 1.275Volts - I've even turned the 'overclock mode' to manual with 100 Mhz. The system booted without problem; however, when I go into any hardware monitoring program it's saying my Core Clock is 1,550Mhz and not 3,700Mhz. When I go into the bios, the bios is reporting 3,700Mhz. The system runs really slow.

After watching through one of buildzoid's video, I saw that he encountered a similar issue, so he turned off an option labeled C6 mode and that fixed it for him. I tried doing this but had not luck with it.

I'm not sure what else I can do.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Prymus

does it stay low even when you are doing something? It could be throttling.


----------



## Damerae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prymus*
> 
> does it stay low even when you are doing something? It could be throttling.


Yes! It does. The computer feels really almost 'laggy' when doing anything... using a browser... tried getting into a game and everything loads really slow.

Why would it be throttling? Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Damerae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damerae*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm currently trying to overclock my R7 1700 on the X370 Taichi. I've adjusted the Voltage and multiplier accordingly to 3.7Ghz and 1.275Volts - I've even turned the 'overclock mode' to manual with 100 Mhz. The system booted without problem; however, when I go into any hardware monitoring program it's saying my Core Clock is 1,550Mhz and not 3,700Mhz. When I go into the bios, the bios is reporting 3,700Mhz. The system runs really slow.
> 
> After watching through one of buildzoid's video, I saw that he encountered a similar issue, so he turned off an option labeled C6 mode and that fixed it for him. I tried doing this but had not luck with it.
> 
> I'm not sure what else I can do.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Well... I got HWInfo64 to finally recognize the 3.7 OC at 1.35V.

In the overclocking section of the bios in the bottom half labeled 'Voltage' I set it all to auto. For example, before I had the voltage in OC mode and had the Vcore Voltage fixed at a 1.35V setting. Turning those options to auto fixed everything. I should mention the LLC is set at level 3.

HWInfo64 is reporting a 33C idle temp with the CPU Core Voltage at 1.375. When I ran Cinebench the voltage stayed at 1.375 and got to 73.3C.

I am a little concerned at the 73.3C temp, but I plan to run Prime95 next.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damerae*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm currently trying to overclock my R7 1700 on the X370 Taichi. I've adjusted the Voltage and multiplier accordingly to 3.7Ghz and 1.275Volts - I've even turned the 'overclock mode' to manual with 100 Mhz. The system booted without problem; however, when I go into any hardware monitoring program it's saying my Core Clock is 1,550Mhz and not 3,700Mhz. When I go into the bios, the bios is reporting 3,700Mhz. The system runs really slow.
> 
> After watching through one of buildzoid's video, I saw that he encountered a similar issue, so he turned off an option labeled C6 mode and that fixed it for him. I tried doing this but had not luck with it.
> 
> I'm not sure what else I can do.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


you should tried to disable Cool n Quite mode and C6, maybe it could help to turn off autothrotting CPU speed on your system ^_^


----------



## Damerae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> you should tried to disable Cool n Quite mode and C6, maybe it could help to turn off autothrotting CPU speed on your system ^_^


That's great advice, but I tried that. It didn't help with the throttling. My post above yours I talk about how I finally got the OC to work.

I just ran Prime95 a little bit ago for like 5 minutes, but I got worried when the temperature went up to 79.4C. (This is on stock cooler btw) I need to run it longer, but I don't want the temperatures to get over 80C.

The OC I currently have is 3.70Ghz at 1.35V, LLC 3. The voltage is on Auto and not fixed. C6 is turned off but cool and quiet is turned on still, I think. I should go turn cool and quiet off... huh?

HWInfo64 is reporting the CPU Core Voltage at 1.375. It stayed that that voltage during the brief time I ran Prime95.

My Flare X 3200Mhz RAM has ran perfectly on just the XMP profile through all these changes and experimentation. Bios Version 2.30.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Ok - i would try ( after you flashed 2.36 ):
> 1) switch memory socket ( which you use? ) i use slots A2 and B2, some the others and it works better, just swap and try.
> 2) try to find out which clock is the highest you can boot ( please - don't say its only 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


ok. lets recap here.
so flashed 2.36 right off the bat before any changed i get a C0 error in debug. reboot half dozen times or so,
make it into bios and change ODT to 68.6 ohms, DDRV 1.4, SOC 1.15, reboot half dozen times to get into bios again.
disable geardown or whatever its called. set timing to 2T reboot half dozen times to get into bios
activate xmp 2900 mhz. and reboot half dozen times to make it to windows Yaay cinebench run! (from 1236 to 1546) very nice
restart the computer 30 more times to bump xmp up to 3200.
super pleased as I get to the desktop. but noticeably without USB support keyboard and mouse not recognized anymore. followed by BSOD after about 30 seconds.
tried to drop back to 2900. no dice. constant C0 debug code. I never made it past this point. i switced ram slots around from A2 B2 to A1 B1 them removed a DIMM and went to just 1 stick.
Tried in A1 then A2 then B1 etc....finally gave in as i ndded a working system for the night and flashed back to 2.30
so any more ideas anyone?


----------



## Prymus

I would lower those volts and make them fixed or use an offset. I'm waiting on my Taichi to arrive but reading through many pages 3.7 could probably be done at 1.25 or so, cool and quiet off maybe but checking windows power settings defiantly. Core parking is what you may be looking for...just from memory mind you. 1700 is on the shelf and no MB yet.


----------



## Damerae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prymus*
> 
> I would lower those volts and make them fixed or use an offset. I'm waiting on my Taichi to arrive but reading through many pages 3.7 could probably be done at 1.25 or so, cool and quiet off maybe but checking windows power settings defiantly. Core parking is what you may be looking for...just from memory mind you. 1700 is on the shelf and no MB yet.


I originally tried 1.275V but I got the infamous reboot cycle and the bios reset itself. I can try to lower it to 1.3V and go from there.

Checking windows power settings? I have it on High Performance. Should I still turn off Cool and Quiet? Also, what about turning the CPU 1 Fan setting in the bios to Performance instead of standard.

What's Core parking?

I am pretty sure I elaborated in my previous post(s), but software like HWInfo64 etcera reports the OC at 1.55MHz.. and not 3.7. As soon as I switch from fixed to auto, the OC worked just fine.

What would offset do? And, what about trying to use LLC 2 instead of LLC 3?


----------



## Chrissr6

So I bought another 8x2 3200 flare x g skill pack of ram and before the beta bios my 32gbs would only run at 2666. With the beta bios it runs at 3200 now just by turning on the xmp and changing the llc to level 2. The new beta bios really works even for 4 stick configurations.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damerae*
> 
> I originally tried 1.275V but I got the infamous reboot cycle and the bios reset itself. I can try to lower it to 1.3V and go from there.
> 
> Checking windows power settings? I have it on High Performance. Should I still turn off Cool and Quiet? Also, what about turning the CPU 1 Fan setting in the bios to Performance instead of standard.
> 
> What's Core parking?
> 
> I am pretty sure I elaborated in my previous post(s), but software like HWInfo64 etcera reports the OC at 1.55MHz.. and not 3.7. As soon as I switch from fixed to auto, the OC worked just fine.
> 
> What would offset do? And, what about trying to use LLC 2 instead of LLC 3?


read this, if you want more to know about unpark core
http://www.coderbag.com/programming-c/disable-cpu-core-parking-utility

and this ini the link for download that app:
http://coderbag.com/files/CpuCoreParking3.zip

and yes, above trick a little help to boost your CPU performance, as long as you activated SMT, CMIIW


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> read this, if you want more to know about unpark core
> http://www.coderbag.com/programming-c/disable-cpu-core-parking-utility
> 
> and this ini the link for download that app:
> http://coderbag.com/files/CpuCoreParking3.zip
> 
> and yes, above trick a little help to boost your CPU performance, as long as you activated SMT, CMIIW


and this is for unpark your cpu core
http://www.coderbag.com/Uploads/Unpark-CPU-App.zip


----------



## Chrissr6

Actually after 2 hours of prime 95 testing I got blue screened. Going to try 3066.


----------



## viralbug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *User34232*
> 
> Have anyone tried using CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 Corsair LPX 2x16Gb in Taichi? It's not on the official support list and I'm wondering if it will boot and work @2933. Thanks!


I have the same kit (v5.39 which are Hynix DR) and want to know this as well.
It would be great if someone can help.


----------



## LXXR

Guys ... stop the advice to turn off any energy saving extension or use ANY core parking / unparking tools.

It is not needed when overclocking is done right.

Never overclock the cpu in the OC tweaker tab! NEVER EVER.

Allways go for p-State overclock with the following steps:

In bios ... ADVANCED -> anywhere there are ZEN options -> p-State control -> set up manually the p0 state and you are good to go with all energy saving extensions.

Best way to overclock with the taichi is to trial and error your CPU overclocking via AMD Ryzen Master in Windows, let some stress tests run for some hours and if its stable in your oppinion just port the settings into bios.


----------



## kenny0048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrissr6*
> 
> Actually after 2 hours of prime 95 testing I got blue screened. Going to try 3066.


Prime95 may take too long.
OCCT:CPU (Large Data Set) will be better.


----------



## newmansan

Alright, had to create an account to post my odd goings on with this board. Got the board and immediately updated it to the 2.30 bios. Got this ram here:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231937

With the 2.30 BIOS, i was able to get a stable OC up to 2400 using the XMP profile. Anything else would cause a bootloop then back to 2133. I did mess a little bit with the DRAM voltage and timings to try and get things better, but to no avail (I am an OCing noob, sorry).

So upon hearing that the 2.36 BIOS was pretty stable, I flashed it that hoping it would help. It did for a while. I was able to select the XMP profile, and 2933 and it booted to Windows with no bootlooping. I ran CPUZ to verify, and it was infact running at 2933. So I hopped on a game of Overwatch to try and really give it a go.

Well, I got a Driver_Overran_Stack_Buffer bsod on ntoskrnl.exe, which of coursed caused the bootloop then back to 2133. Not even an OC to 2400 works now. I'm thinking of downgrading the BIOS back to 2.30 to see If I can at least get it back to 2400 (Haven't reverted it yet though). I ran the unigine valley benckmark, the intelburn test, and later memtest86 all night with the ram back at 2133, and everything ran great with no problems. I should also mention that I haven't done any OC yet on the CPU (Ryzen 1800X), just on the ram.

I'm gonna explore that particular BSOD and some of potential fixes some more (haven't done the /verify stuff yet), but I'd figure I asked you guys for some insight.

I did leave the OC mode on auto for my successful OC to 2933 on 2.36, if that info helps.


----------



## coreykill99

with bios 2.36 I tried messing around with memory setting for a few hours and never really got anything that seemed stable enough for 24/7. half the time I couldn't even boot to UEFI let alone windows.
But, I also didn't try OCing my cpu just my memory. looking through some of the posts around these beta bios it seems like its still not quite enough to bump the voltage on the SOC with the memory but also Vcore? you might try that newmansan and see if you get any different results. Im at work ATM but i will flash back to 2.36 when I get home and give it a go if someone comes back with positive looking results.


----------



## LXXR

What voltages did you use?

Can you read the complete spd data with Taiphoon Burner please and post it here?


----------



## newmansan

I'll double check all the voltages, but I'm pretty sure it's all back to auto since the OC failed. Here's what I got from Taiphoon. I ran it on both my sticks of ram, and got the exact same results.


----------



## LXXR

Hynix chips ... at the moment the worst you can get for higher mem clocks. =/


----------



## newmansan

When I attempt to bump up the OC to XMP and 2400, the computer sits on a black screen forever after I apply the settings and reset. The board also shows an 1F error code.

So here's what I got for my voltage settings:

Here's when the ram is at 2133:



Here's what it tries to use when I OC the ram to 2400 or 2933:



And for all cases, the CPU Vcore Voltage, CPU Load-Line Calibration, VDDCR_SOC Voltage, VDDCR_SOC Load-Line Calibration are all set to Auto and the CPU OVP/OCP are both enabled.

I knew that some of the non-samsung B ram or whatever was more difficult with Ryzen for now, but seriously? I'll give it the good fight before I give up, but if/when I do, I was considering swapping these guys out for the 16GB G.Skill Flare X Ram sticks.


----------



## LXXR

I'm currently running G.Skill Trident Z 3600 C16 with Samsung B-Dies and it seems i can get them stable now.











To be honest - i'll stick with Trident B-Dies. Don't know why, but i do not buy flares until they are better or A LOT better.


----------



## Tasm

Hynix, forget it.

I cant even get past 2666 MHz with Geil EVO X 3200 MHz.


----------



## newmansan

Let me post this then. Are there any good 16 gb kits (2x8gb) that run at 3000 or faster and work out of the box with XMP on this board at 2.30 or 2.36? Decent timings would be great too.


----------



## sam1947

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newmansan*
> 
> Let me post this then. Are there any good 16 gb kits (2x8gb) that run at 3000 or faster and work out of the box with XMP on this board at 2.30 or 2.36? Decent timings would be great too.


X370 Taichi; 1800X. I have G-Skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX (FlareX)..Board set to XMP and running at 3200 2.30 bios


----------



## Mora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sam1947*
> 
> X370 Taichi; 1800X. I have G-Skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX (FlareX)..Board set to XMP and running at 3200 2.30 bios


Running the same kit on my Taichi/1700. XMP @ 3200 stable.


----------



## bikerkip

Just finished my setup of Taichi X30 with a 1700 processor using the same Flare X memory on BIOS 2.36 and it is running XMP @ 3200......

I will be doing some stability tests later......


----------



## LXXR

This was running now 1,5h+ Prime95 custom with 13312 MB memory used and 60 mins of TPU Memtest 64 - without any errors.

I keep that for now - try some gaming.


----------



## FlyInfinity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newmansan*
> 
> Let me post this then. Are there any good 16 gb kits (2x8gb) that run at 3000 or faster and work out of the box with XMP on this board at 2.30 or 2.36? Decent timings would be great too.


Trident z rgb 3000 CL14 (F4-3000C14D-16GTZR) runs at 3200 on bios 2.30. All I did was load the xmp profile which set it to 2933 then I changed that to 3200 and left everything else alone. This passed memtest for 10 hours.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

really Ryzen not reliable with Hynix memory chip?
well, we'll until next few months..if that myth really true, maybe im change my mind to emigrate from ryzen to X299 intel! lol


----------



## coreykill99

not sure where that comes off as much of a myth. I thought most everyone following Ryzen has known that since just about the start.
I have sammy B-Die but as for hynix chips im not sure what this new AGESA update will do in regards to Hynix chips. hopefully support will grow exponentially when this update ever moves out of beta...if it ever does. im hearing rumors they aren't going to release this at all as a official bios.


----------



## pyrotek85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> *really Ryzen not reliable with Hynix memory chip?*
> well, we'll until next few months..if that myth really true, maybe im change my mind to emigrate from ryzen to X299 intel! lol


I hope that's not the case and it can be sorted out. Can't test the beta BIOS at the moment as I'm migrating data and don't want to interrupt things, but I guess worst case scenario I'll get a different kit.


----------



## LXXR

Some Taichi users run Hynix at 3200 but they need 1,200 soc voltage and 1,40++ vdimm to do so - plus something like 18-18-18-38.


----------



## otto jarvis

After lurking for a few weeks reading up on Ryzen and AMD motherboards in general I just wanted to say hi and chime in regarding my experiences setting up my new build, specifically Hynix ram.

Using bios 2.30 I had didn't have any serious trouble getting my Corsair LPX (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) (2x8GB) kit to run at either 2933mhz or 3200mhz. In case this is helpful for anyone, loading the XMP profile settings for 2933mhz all I had to was change the timings to 16-17-17-35. It seems CAS 15 won't be accepted by the bios and will be changed to 16. That is using 1.35VDIMM and 0.925V SOC at LLC 2.

Getting the kit to run at 3200mhz was nearly as simple, just chose the XMP profile for 3200mhz and changed timings to 18-18-18-36, however at this speed SOC needed to be changed to 1.10V at LLC2.

The only quirks I found so far on my build were that any fixed voltage overclock over 3.8ghz required VDIMM to be set at 1.375V at minimum. Using p state overclocking I was able to keep VDIMM at 1.35V and SOC at 1.10V at 3.8ghz-3.9ghz.

I was able to run IBT @ 20 runs on maximum, along with Prime95 small FFTs for 3 hours and a custom blend using 12,292MB of ram for 6 hours at either a fixed voltage overclock or 3.8 or a pstate clock of 3.8ghz and 3.85ghz. 3.9ghz with 3200mhz ram posts, but I am unable to test it due to my cheap CPU heatsink/fan.


----------



## kbios

I run 4x16GB Hynix at 2933 stable since 2.34, I wrote the details some posts earlier


----------



## coreykill99

So since I've about given up on BIOS 2.36 as being useable to me ATM I decided to try again with 2.34. I mucked about with that for a while and got the system to boot at 3000MHz so that was decent but once again not stable from cold boot at all. Decided to flash back to 2.30 as I was done for now. Flash was successful however now I'm getting a debug 4f code. Anyone have experience with this? The code list says men error. But the internet says BIOS chip error. I unplugged the system and have the battery off the. Mobo for the moment
Well see if it helps. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## LRG5

I just switch over to Taichi from Asus Prime, Ryzen 1700x runs cooler at stock and uses less power. just complete installing win10 and updated Bios to 2.36. I will run on air for a day or 2 then switch to water.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> So since I've about given up on BIOS 2.36 as being useable to me ATM I decided to try again with 2.34. I mucked about with that for a while and got the system to boot at 3000MHz so that was decent but once again not stable from cold boot at all. Decided to flash back to 2.30 as I was done for now. Flash was successful however now I'm getting a debug 4f code. Anyone have experience with this? The code list says men error. But the internet says BIOS chip error. I unplugged the system and have the battery off the. Mobo for the moment
> Well see if it helps. Anyone have any ideas?


I wish I knew. But I had a Tomahawk board and everything was decent until I flashed back to a previous BIOS. After that I was unable to stabilize a previous Core and RAM overclock to save my life.

1.4 was good, but of course this chipset is in its infancy so moving to 1.5 was a no-brainer. But doing so caused an issue so I moved back to 1.4. After that no matter what BIOS I was on I would get errors lol


----------



## coreykill99

well this system isn't even getting to post in its current state and im about out of ideas. based on some old posts its either some sort of xmp issue or a corrupted bios. first thing tomorrow ill be running to best buy to pick up the cheapest stick of ddr4 they have to try and see if i can get it to even post. lets just hope that is my issue. I haven't dealt with asrock customer service before so i have no idea how long it would take to send this board in and receive another.


----------



## newmansan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otto jarvis*
> 
> Using bios 2.30 I had didn't have any serious trouble getting my Corsair LPX (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) (2x8GB) kit to run at either 2933mhz or 3200mhz. In case this is helpful for anyone, loading the XMP profile settings for 2933mhz all I had to was change the timings to 16-17-17-35. It seems CAS 15 won't be accepted by the bios and will be changed to 16. That is using 1.35VDIMM and 0.925V SOC at LLC 2.


Ok, I tried your above method above for getting my ram to run at 2933. When you say you set the SOC to 0.925V, I assume you mean the VDDCR_SOC Voltage setting? Did you set it to fixed or offset and then .925? Like I said, I'm fairly new to OCing stuff.

I set the timings and VDIMM like you said, and it posted, but without changing the SOC from Auto I BSOD'd a fair bit into an intense match of Overwatch.

And LLC? Which setting is that? And where?

Thanks for humoring this OC noob.


----------



## otto jarvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newmansan*
> 
> Ok, I tried your above method above for getting my ram to run at 2933. When you say you set the SOC to 0.925V, I assume you mean the VDDCR_SOC Voltage setting? Did you set it to fixed or offset and then .925? Like I said, I'm fairly new to OCing stuff.
> 
> I set the timings and VDIMM like you said, and it posted, but without changing the SOC from Auto I BSOD'd a fair bit into an intense match of Overwatch.
> 
> And LLC? Which setting is that? And where?
> 
> Thanks for humoring this OC noob.


Yes VDDCR_SOC, my apologies for not being clearer. I set it at fixed voltage of 0.925V. You may want to try VDDCR_SOC at 0.950 or 1.0 as well. 0.925V worked for me at a 3.8ghz OC on my 1600x. It did take a while for me to hone in on the settings that worked for me though. The load line calibration (LLC) setting is just below it in the bios and it worked for me at level 2.

Are you using the same RAM kit? I'm still learning myself, but after reading a lot and not expecting much from my RAM kit, I did find it worked for me at those settings.


----------



## newmansan

Different Ram. I'm rocking the G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3000C15D-16GVRB. Just figured I'd give it a try since it's rated for the same speed. I'll mess around with the SOC and see if that helps.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

hmm, this really gonna very interesting if it's come true







)
http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-threadripper-16-core-cpu-849-us-price-x399-motherboards/


----------



## RaphyFR

Does anyone have the same issue with a Corsair cooler? I have a 110i extreme paired with a 1700x and a taichi. After an hour or so of gaming/video editing corsair link will loose the connection with the fans and the water pump. I have no control/tracking and cannot switch between fan speed profiles... It looks like the Mobo tries to take over. Do I need to setup something specific in the Bios? Cool n quiet disable.

Thx for the help


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> Does anyone have the same issue with a Corsair cooler? I have a 110i extreme paired with a 1700x and a taichi. After an hour or so of gaming/video editing corsair link will loose the connection with the fans and the water pump. I have no control/tracking and cannot switch between fan speed profiles... It looks like the Mobo tries to take over. Do I need to setup something specific in the Bios? Cool n quiet disable.
> 
> Thx for the help


usb sleep. seen with other motherboards as power plan option. also 'gaming mode' software from win 10 or elsewhere. first suspects.


----------



## RaphyFR

ah ok ok. Thanks for your answer. What should I do? Use the Ryzen balanced power plan?


----------



## sierra248

I've read others say to not use the fan hubs off of the motherboard and run direct to power supply. I'm on air but I have seen tha mentioned.


----------



## RaphyFR

Technically, the h110i extreme is connected directly to the PSU the only thing connected to the Mobo is a usb cable connected to the pump and the mobo and a tiny cable to the cpu to let the computer boot up.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> Technically, the h110i extreme is connected directly to the PSU the only thing connected to the Mobo is a usb cable connected to the pump and the mobo and a tiny cable to the cpu to let the computer boot up.


For any power plan , edit plan settings, change advanced power settings should bring up a power options panel. You're looking for usb settings, usb selective suspend setting.
disable it.

This may not be your problem but it is one that drove me nuts with other usb devices in the past. It's a laptop centered feature.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> Technically, the h110i extreme is connected directly to the PSU the only thing connected to the Mobo is a usb cable connected to the pump and the mobo and a tiny cable to the cpu to let the computer boot up.


yep, thats why im not using Corsair AIO for Ryzen.
For my last rig, im using Corsair H100i GTX with corsair link connected to usb2 connector for control waterpump and fans to push-pull radiator (with
setting performance mode).
But for this ryzen, im using Air Cooler Thermalright le Grand Macho RT, and daang this beefy soo monstrous too, i think its can be head to head with corsair AIO). Beside that, setting this Aircooler so easy too, just put cable fan to Chassis Fan or 2, and Boom...let them alone to cooling your cpu ryzen with 100% fan powerup, eventhough under overclock still cool this processor


----------



## sphenwitz

Is everyone running the Ryzen Master program, or is that just an option? I believe it's similar to Wattman...

Anyhoo, I've got my Ryzen 1700 on the Taichi board BIOS 2.30. 2x8gb Gskill Flare x 3200 (still returning the possibly defective 1st pair.).

Anyone have a Kraken x61 on one of these Chips? How does it fair?

On a side note, This is a must watch video to make your Windows 10 snappy. TRUST.






Edit: When you install the Ryzen master program, it opens and changes many features in the Advanced Power Settings (minimum and max processor states , for example).

Yendor, I'm having a hell of a time with these 2x8GB Flare X 3200. Do you have these?


----------



## LXXR

I use Ryzen Master program if i ...

1) want to try and stabilize my CPU only overclocking and memory clock is DDR4-3200 or below
-> Ryzen Master only supports memory speed up to 3200 and if you have 3333+ or more running, you memory will be clocked at 3200 ( highest ratio im RM! )

2) want to lower vCore OR/AND SoC voltage how low i can go

3) want to tighten my memory timings ( does not apply very often but sometimes )

After i found out how low i can set my voltages or if my OC is stable, i type my settings into BIOS and save them as a profile.

Done? Never start RM again unless you want to trial and error again.


----------



## Blazin2048

Hey guys. So, it looks like I have a question this time around. While I am not new to overclocking, I am a little confused about the CPU voltage and Vcore settings. I'm used to Intel motherboards that only have Vcore voltage settings. How should I treat those two different settings when overclocking? I was leaving the Vcore setting on auto while adjusting the CPU voltage. I get the feeling there's a better way to do this. Any tips or opinions are welcome!


----------



## LXXR

You got the Taichi right? Which CPU you got on it ?


----------



## Blazin2048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> You got the Taichi right? Which CPU you got on it ?


I've go the 1700x. I wouldn't be commenting on this thread if I didn't have the X370 Taichi, now would I?







Anyway, I have it stable at 3.8GHz with 1.3v on the CPU voltage. I can also get 3.85GHz stable at 1.32v. The Vcore voltage is set to auto at the moment. I noticed Vcore is automatically set higher than the CPU voltage.

The only reason I'm bringing this up is because I noticed that some people are adding offsets to the Vcore whenever they boost the CPU voltage. I'm just trying to understand why. Google is being difficult when it comes to finding info on this...

What's confusing to me is that on other brands of motherboards, some people only talk about the Vcore when they overclock their Ryzen CPUs.


----------



## LXXR

Got the same setup with same settings!









I used ONLY p0-state overclocking on this.

On OC Tweakter Page -> everything on AUTO except:

- Voltage mode = OC (
- CPU Load Line Calibration 3 ( never use 2 or 1 -> heavy vcore spikes! )
- SoC Voltage = 1,000v -> maybe up this to 1,10-1,150v if you wanna go past DDR4-3200 or more CPU clock ( it brings a lot of heat ... )
- SoC Voltage Load Line Calibration = AUTO or 3 ( again never 2 or 1 ! )
- DRam Voltage = 1,350-1,400v

All the other settings as i said on AUTO.

Now lets move on to p-states -> next tabs:

Advanced -> AMD CBS -> Zen Common Options -> Custom core p-states ...

ONLY edit the p0-state to:

CUSTOM
FID 98 ( 1. row should be 3800 Mhz now )
DID 8 ( never change this! )
VID 26 ( 2. row this is your vcore @ 1,31250v and with LLC 3 is should stick at 1,285-1,300v under load )

If this vCore ist not enough -> change 26 TO 24 for 1,325v which drops under load and with LLC3 down to exactly 1,300-1,3050v.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Noob question guys,

What the benefit overclock ryzen cpu and ram now?? idk, im still set my ryzen 1700 with stock speed now on taichi board, and im still very happy because i can play all games mostly with maxed out setting.
But, if one of you can give brief explanation if overclock can makes some better boost for gaming experience, i think i want to OC too asap







)


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

oh yeah, im ready with extreme overclock now, bcoz im already invest with two beefy cooler now for OC. Le Grand Macho and Cryorig R1.


----------



## newmansan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> Noob question guys,
> 
> What the benefit overclock ryzen cpu and ram now?? idk, im still set my ryzen 1700 with stock speed now on taichi board, and im still very happy because i can play all games mostly with maxed out setting.
> But, if one of you can give brief explanation if overclock can makes some better boost for gaming experience, i think i want to OC too asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Well, on the Ram front, most DDR4 ram is built to go at higher speeds. Ryzen defaults to a lower ram speed if it's not fully compatible with a stick of ram. It's like paying for a ferari but putting limiters on it. You paid for those higher speeds, so it's worth the hassle to get your moneys worth. Plus, because ryzen 8 core CPU's are like two 4 core cpus talking to each other really fast, faster ram lets those cores talk to each other faster.

CPU's can be overclocked if you have good cooling with only minor risk, so why not?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newmansan*
> 
> Well, on the Ram front, most DDR4 ram is built to go at higher speeds. Ryzen defaults to a lower ram speed if it's not fully compatible with a stick of ram. It's like paying for a ferari but putting limiters on it. You paid for those higher speeds, so it's worth the hassle to get your moneys worth. Plus, because ryzen 8 core CPU's are like two 4 core cpus talking to each other really fast, faster ram lets those cores talk to each other faster.
> 
> CPU's can be overclocked if you have good cooling with only minor risk, so why not?


Cool explanation @newmansan








so the 1st thing should i OC ram ?? and then CPU clock ? i'm really excited if we OC this cpu will get more-more benefit


----------



## sierra248

If you just want the basics, set your CPU to 3600 and turn on xmp and you'll have a nice overclock without any messing around.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> If you just want the basics, set your CPU to 3600 and turn on xmp and you'll have a nice overclock without any messing around.


3750. Max single core XFR... else will see lower performance here and there


----------



## sierra248

Good point, I have a 1700 non X, that's where I started. Now I'm at a nice and cool 3.8, with 3200 on the ram at CAs 14. When they throw up the new bios I'd like to get to 3.9 or 4.0 and see what effect running my memory at 3600 CAs 16 has? Seems everyone says the faster memory helps and now that you can select it and not use BCLK I'm gonna try it. I know I have good b die memory kit, we shall see!


----------



## LXXR

Agesa 1.0.0.6. will not give better cpu overclock. CPU oc is limited to CPU itself. Nothinv new here.

New bios will offer more memory compatibility but even with 1.0.0.6. memory oc is in most cases unstable at 3600.

After some tests i would stick with 3200 14-12-12-24 1T instead of 3600 16-16-16-36 1T/2T.

To much Soc voltage and vdimm needed.


----------



## coreykill99

well its official have to RMA the board due to 4F debug error. bricked it, oh what joy.
Anyone know the average ASROCK turnaround time on a RMA?
figures I go and do this just as my rad and water pump arrive. the very last pieces Ive been waiting on.


----------



## RaphyFR

Quick question 41 degrees with a 1700x OC at 3.9Ghz and a h110i extreme cooler are those good temps? After 8 hours of aida stress test.

Thx


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> well its official have to RMA the board due to 4F debug error. bricked it, oh what joy.
> Anyone know the average ASROCK turnaround time on a RMA?
> figures I go and do this just as my rad and water pump arrive. the very last pieces Ive been waiting on.


Power off, psu unplugged, pull battery, short jumper 10 seconds. Walk away for 30 minutes.... good chance it will work if bios is problem


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Power off, psu unplugged, pull battery, short jumper 10 seconds. Walk away for 30 minutes.... good chance it will work if bios is problem


done it all several times in different orders. removed battery pressed cmos clear then moved the jumper on the clr cmos pins. shorted the battery terminal unplugged the power supply. then left it overnight/ for a movie/ while I ate dinner/ went to work.

and while i knew there was not a dual bios option on this board. I really expected it to have some kind of recovery feature. but I couldnt find any documentation on it. but I threw 2.30 on a boot-able usb stick and tried booting many many times. hoping it would sense and flash it again. asrock makes mention of a crashless bios. but I see no evidence of it.

the board has been disconnected laying on my desk all day about to get packed up. I "may" hook it up once last time and see if it does anything. but I wont be holding my breath.

unless anyone has any revealing ideas?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> done it all several times in different orders. removed battery pressed cmos clear then moved the jumper on the clr cmos pins. shorted the battery terminal unplugged the power supply. then left it overnight/ for a movie/ while I ate dinner/ went to work.
> 
> and while i knew there was not a dual bios option on this board. I really expected it to have some kind of recovery feature. but I couldnt find any documentation on it. but I threw 2.30 on a boot-able usb stick and tried booting many many times. hoping it would sense and flash it again. asrock makes mention of a crashless bios. but I see no evidence of it.
> 
> the board has been disconnected laying on my desk all day about to get packed up. I "may" hook it up once last time and see if it does anything. but I wont be holding my breath.
> 
> unless anyone has any revealing ideas?


sure, reflow., leaving clear cmos pins shorted longer possibly with something to help draining. You've done everything reasonable. I'll cross my fingers that a last attempt may make it spin up.


----------



## RaphyFR

Quick question 41 degrees with a 1700x OC at 3.9Ghz and a h110i extreme cooler are those good temps? After 8 hours of aida stress test.

Thx


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> done it all several times in different orders. removed battery pressed cmos clear then moved the jumper on the clr cmos pins. shorted the battery terminal unplugged the power supply. then left it overnight/ for a movie/ while I ate dinner/ went to work.
> 
> and while i knew there was not a dual bios option on this board. I really expected it to have some kind of recovery feature. but I couldnt find any documentation on it. but I threw 2.30 on a boot-able usb stick and tried booting many many times. hoping it would sense and flash it again. asrock makes mention of a crashless bios. but I see no evidence of it.
> 
> the board has been disconnected laying on my desk all day about to get packed up. I "may" hook it up once last time and see if it does anything. but I wont be holding my breath.
> 
> unless anyone has any revealing ideas?


why you got that trouble bro?? update bios ??
well, thats why im really avoiding update bios under asrock after im doing the same with my old rig fx-amd with asrock mobo too


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> why you got that trouble bro?? update bios ??
> well, thats why im really avoiding update bios under asrock after im doing the same with my old rig fx-amd with asrock mobo too


if you still in warranty, better you dont unplugged battery or will void your warranty then..better you unplugged power cord and push clr cmos button on your behind motherboard for about 30 seconds. and then plug in pwr cord again, and pray hopes that trouble will recover


----------



## coreykill99

ive been out of the loop for a while, but how does removing my battery void my warranty?
and yes this came about from flashing bios. going from 2.34 testing and playing, being done for the day and flashing back to 2.30.
It said programming successful and then I get a debug error code of 4F no more posting. just 4F over and over


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> Quick question 41 degrees with a 1700x OC at 3.9Ghz and a h110i extreme cooler are those good temps? After 8 hours of aida stress test.
> 
> Thx


There are probably better stress tests but 41c under load is excellent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> if you still in warranty, better you dont unplugged battery or will void your warranty then..better you unplugged power cord and push clr cmos button on your behind motherboard for about 30 seconds. and then plug in pwr cord again, and pray hopes that trouble will recover


cmos battery swap is user-serviceable, no warranty concerns. battery there to keep volatile memory refreshed. pulling it makes it less likely and clear cmos has on many motherboards left things behind in a manner that suggests it's not working as intended. hence the suggestions that one go the extra mile


----------



## sierra248

Try prime 95 small and see what u get. If you want max heat, that will do it.


----------



## RaphyFR

Thanks Sierra! 57.8 degreess under prime not sure if it's good or not?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> ive been out of the loop for a while, but how does removing my battery void my warranty?
> and yes this came about from flashing bios. going from 2.34 testing and playing, being done for the day and flashing back to 2.30.
> It said programming successful and then I get a debug error code of 4F no more posting. just 4F over and over


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> ive been out of the loop for a while, but how does removing my battery void my warranty?
> and yes this came about from flashing bios. going from 2.34 testing and playing, being done for the day and flashing back to 2.30.
> It said programming successful and then I get a debug error code of 4F no more posting. just 4F over and over


code 4F also still confused too, some ppls said its the same with code 55 related with memory RAM. But if you have mini speaker that connect to motherboard speaker, you can install that mini stuff for a while and heard what beeb output sound from your mobo. You can compared that beeb tones with this AMI bios trouble below

http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/amibeep.htm


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> Thanks Sierra! 57.8 degreess under prime not sure if it's good or not?


57.8 is still good. linpack, occt, sisoft sandra financial analysis are heavier for stress/heat . Probably get a little bit hotter.


----------



## sierra248

Yes that's very good, I'm on a big Noctua df-15 air cooler. I max out around 61-62


----------



## sierra248

You may be able to throw a little more voltage at it and run 4.0? I'd try and stay under 1.42 for 24/7 use but many on here are running 1.45 with no problems. After 1.4, the temps really start to jump up.


----------



## lowdog

Bios 2.36 on ASRock Fat Pro Gaming.....same as Taichi









My OC with offsets + P-states is 3.9GHz default/auto vcore which is 1.35v with LLC auto = level 5. Using CPU-Z or HWiNFO64 to see volts this gives 1.328/1.344v idle and 1.312v load under Prime95 small FFT.

Now when I measure at the socket with a DMM under load the real volts are actually 1.28v.........max temps as reported in HWiNFO64 under Tdie are high 40's low 50's C with custom WC loop.

Got my 2 x 16GB Corsair LED 3000MHz ram running XMP at 2933MHz with SOC set to fixed 1.025v and LLC auto = Level 5.....1.012v idle and 1.024v load. Auto SOC wanted to set 1.1v with XMP enabled but didn't need that much to be stable so I set the above fixed.

All good.


----------



## Stolar

X370 Taichi Freeze Sound for a Millisecond

The problem is that when i listen music through the browser,mp3 on aimp or watch youtube videos
i get a spike/freeze on the sound for a millisecond.
I uninstall almost all the drivers from my pc and i reinstall everything. no fix
i put the bios at default. no fix.

I check new audio drivers HD Audio driver 6.0.1.8158,
AMD Ryzen Chipset Drivers (version 17.10) Power settings to high performance mode or ballanced Amd - no help,
New fresh Windows Installation,

I Have:
X370 Taichi
Ryzen 1700 stock speed 3ghz
16GB G.Skill Flare X DDR4 3200MHz (2x8GB) at 3200 all good
Bios 2.30

Help, any ideas?


----------



## coreykill99

I was having similar sound issues when I first got my board. it was fixed moving away from bios 1.4 IIRC now I see you are on 2.30 if you are comfortable with it I think I would down flash to 2.20 just to see if the problems persist. if not. I think rolling back the amd chipset drivers to the stock taichi drivers and see if there's any difference, or even better have you tried the ASrock download for Realtek high definition audio driver ver:8004 on their website from 2/14? not sure if your driver there is newer or not. but im running the stock driver ATM and its working perfectly well (or it was before i killed my board) just what I think I would start with.


----------



## battlenut

I currently Have a taichi on the bench, with a 1700 @ 3.9 GHZ 1.375volts. stable on prime 95 for like 8 hours. temps at mid 40s. this CPU OCed like a dream. next will work on ram.


----------



## bloot

Official agesa 1.0.0.6 bios for the Fatal1ty K4 is out, it shouldn't take too much for the Taichi and other boards.


----------



## Renner

Oh, good. And its 2.50, quite a bit from the current leaked 2.36 version I'm using atm.


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Official agesa 1.0.0.6 bios for the Fatal1ty K4 is out, it shouldn't take too much for the Taichi and other boards.


Time to set the settings again (I'm on beta 2.34). Every time I save my current profile, it doesn't save to the USB thumbdrive for some reason.


----------



## Chrissr6

After a week or so of testing with the beta bios Im confident to say my 4x8gb 3200mhz of ram is running at 3066 with the beta bios after only getting 2666 before the beta bios. This is a great step in the right direction for Asrock and AMD.


----------



## omv2ocn

Hello, I just completed my first system build in nearly a decade. May I please ask other Taichi owners for some advice? As you can see in the attached image, my internal disks (SSD + HDD) are both showing up as options to safely remove hardware and eject media. Does this happen to everyone else? If not, is there any way I can resolve it?

I'm not sure if I missed any drivers for example. Here's what I did in order:

Windows 10 USB install -- microsoft.com
AM4 Chipset -- amd.com
Realtek Audio -- asrock.com
Intel Bluetooth -- asrock.com
Intel LAN -- asrock.com
Intel Wireless -- asrock.com
Magician Software -- samsung.com
Monitor -- dell.com
Graphics - nvidia.com

I apologize for posting here but I'm not having luck finding a solution elsewhere. I did see a guide with registry tweaks that might work but I'd rather not resort to that if no one else here has this issue. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omv2ocn*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I just completed my first system build in nearly a decade. May I please ask other Taichi owners for some advice? As you can see in the attached image, my internal disks (SSD + HDD) are both showing up as options to safely remove hardware and eject media. Does this happen to everyone else? If not, is there any way I can resolve it?
> 
> I'm not sure if I missed any drivers for example. Here's what I did in order:
> 
> Windows 10 USB install -- microsoft.com
> AM4 Chipset -- amd.com
> Realtek Audio -- asrock.com
> Intel Bluetooth -- asrock.com
> Intel LAN -- asrock.com
> Intel Wireless -- asrock.com
> Magician Software -- samsung.com
> Monitor -- dell.com
> Graphics - nvidia.com
> 
> I apologize for posting here but I'm not having luck finding a solution elsewhere. I did see a guide with registry tweaks that might work but I'd rather not resort to that if no one else here has this issue. Thank you in advance for your help!


Are you on 2.30 bios? It's a bug, Asrock forgot to include an option for deactivating hdd hot-plug. Revert back to 2.20 or wait for the final 1.0.0.6 agesa update that's about to come.


----------



## omv2ocn

Ahh, thank you so much! I thought I saw that option in the beginning but then chalked it up to faulty memory. You just made my day!


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omv2ocn*
> 
> Ahh, thank you so much! I thought I saw that option in the beginning but then chalked it up to faulty memory. You just made my day!


Welcome


----------



## newmansan

Alright everyone. Little confession time. I took the cowards way out and ordered some G.SKILL Flare X Series F4-3200C14D-16GFX Ram. Stuck it in, changed the BIOS over to XMP and 3200. Restart and... bootloop.

OC mode is set to auto. XMP was set to profile 1.

I will do some memtest86+ on the new ram at default speeds to make sure it's not the ram, but kinda mad and dissapointed.

BIOS is on 2.36.

At least it defaults to 2400??


----------



## Secolliyn

Those Temps where are you getting the reading from

My set up
Asrock X370 Taichi (2.30 Bios)
1800X (Stock NO OC yet)
NZXT Kraken X62
G Skill Trident RGB CL 14 3200 Ram (Running great at 3200 with just the XMP Profile set)
ASUS 1080 ROG Strix
Samsung M951 NVME M.2 SSD 256 GB (For windows and a few other programs)
Crucial 525GB SSD ( For Steam)
1TB HDD for storage
750 Watt Corsair Power Supply
NZXT S340 Elite (thinking about changing the case for a bigger one more Rad support with keeping the tempered glass side panel Suggestions?)

The way I have the fans set up in t he case are as follows
X62 has 2X 140's I have them in a Pull Config at the front of the case and I then have 2X 120's NZXT AER RGB Fans as Exhaust

I am very unclear as to what my temps are
Full load was run for 8 hours of Prime 95 overnight

Ryzen Master- idle 51C / Load 57C

NZXT Cam software Idle 58C / Load 81C

HWinfo
CPU Idle 37C / Load 53C
CPU Package Idle 58C / Load 82C

Aida 64
CPU Idle 36C / Load 50C
CPU Diode Idel 61C / Load 84C

as you can see I have no shortage of monitoring software on my computer but I am not sure who to believe also the temps concern me, I mean the CPU diode/CPU package getting as high as it does near to low 80's the Ryzen master application showing even high 50's is a bit concerning to me so can anyone offer any insight?


----------



## LRG5

check the ram voltage 1.35 , if good, try ram timing 15,15,15,38 T1


----------



## LRG5

if after 8 hours of prime95 and the highest Temp are 85*, I would say you ok. Ryzen has a Over Tempersure setting bios., and make sure your fans are at 100% at 75*
That how I have my system. The software is all over the place right now. In time things will get better.


----------



## newmansan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> check the ram voltage 1.35 , if good, try ram timing 15,15,15,38 T1


Preliminary tests show this OC is working. Interestingly, XMP was trying to put the timings at 16-16-16-36 and that caused issues. Ram voltage was fine at 1.350 XMP.

Will run memtest overnight to confirm.


----------



## sealancer

Hi Guys,

I have G.Skill F4-3000C15-8GTZB RAM having 15-16-16-16-35 , its a samsung E-Die. When I run it using XMP 2.0 at 2666 the dram voltage is shown as 1.368V in HW monitor. Is it normal (load line calibration) or is there is some issue with it. I am a bit confused as the stated XMP voltage for the RAM at 3000 is 1.35V.

Can any one tell me what is the dram voltage set in OC tweaker and voltage show in HW monitor. I know it wont be a exact number in both the places but it getting close to 1.37 which 0.15V increase is a bit concerning.


----------



## Spanners

That's nothing to be concerned about, I don't have that exact board but my voltage set to 1.35v in the BIOS and I see 1.38v sometimes in HW monitor. I don't think the RAM voltage has LLC on any Ryzen boards if that's what you meant? Just the SOC and Vcore.


----------



## bloot

New bios 2.40 is out now









http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


----------



## newmansan

Thanks LRG5. Ran Memtest86+ on those ram settings all night and it was solid as a rock.

Now to see if 2.40 doesn't break that


----------



## oile

Downloaded and testing. First impression, no difference with 2.36, actually a little bit worse in first attempts. I ll try better later


----------



## xx9e02

Does Asrock still use something other than Tctl/Tdie for CPU fan control in 2.4? I forgot to take a picture of that page before I updated and would like to know if I should be bothered to set up the offset again lol


----------



## hankmooody

Lol i get an F9 error if i try to boot my 3200C14 Rams at this speed! Fail Bios!!!


----------



## RaphyFR

Agesa 1.0.0.6 supports 32gb at 3200?


----------



## quicknick

I have 32GB (two dual-channel kits, four sticks of CMK16GX4M2B3200C16). Couldn't go higher than 2666 on bios 2.0, updated today to bios 2.4, there is marked improvement but still no 3200.

3066 seems to be stable on new bios, but testing is in progress. I noticed something weird however. If I try 3200 I get the famous boot loop, after which it starts at the default 2133. But after refusing to POST at 3200, I cannot seem to make it boot again at 3066 or even lower, so I have to reset the cmos. Thus, I believe the bios is thwarting my attempts to reach 3200, because after a unsuccessful try it simply disregards the changes that I make at the subsequent attempts (increasing SOC and DRAM voltages, playing with timings). Anyone experiencing this odd behaviour? Or am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## kbios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quicknick*
> 
> I have 32GB (two dual-channel kits, four sticks of CMK16GX4M2B3200C16). Couldn't go higher than 2666 on bios 2.0, updated today to bios 2.4, there is marked improvement but still no 3200.
> 
> 3066 seems to be stable on new bios, but testing is in progress. I noticed something weird however. If I try 3200 I get the famous boot loop, after which it starts at the default 2133. But after refusing to POST at 3200, I cannot seem to make it boot again at 3066 or even lower, so I have to reset the cmos. Thus, I believe the bios is thwarting my attempts to reach 3200, because after a unsuccessful try it simply disregards the changes that I make at the subsequent attempts (increasing SOC and DRAM voltages, playing with timings). Anyone experiencing this odd behaviour? Or I am doing something wrong here?


Same for me, after an unsuccesful memory OC I have to clear cmos in order to get a chance to try again. By the way, 2.40 works the same as 2.36 for me, 2933 seems stable, but even 2962 isn't. Also I noticed that VSOC 1.10 and DRAM 1.35 are a lot more stable than VSOC 1.15 and DRAM 1.40, so it doesn't make sense to go very high with the voltages


----------



## oile

Definitely some weird behavior in memory overclocking attempts here too.
My cmk16gx4m2b3000c15 5.30 runs at 3066 (testing) but no stability to 3200.
On 2.30 it was easier to make them boot and try stability tests at 3200.
I am going to see actual performance in bf1 later if occt linpack passes at 3.9 - 3066
Latest agesa beta were complete mess regarding performance in game


----------



## LXXR

So first tests for me so far on 2.40 with 2x8GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3600 C16 - B-Dies:

3200 14-14-14-34 1T @ 1,350vDimm 1,050vSoc = stable
3466 16-16-16-36 1T @ 1,350vDimm 1,100vSoc = stable ( was unstable before even with vSoc 1,150v and 1,40+vDimm )

Second impression from what i've read, heard and seen so far -> maybe let your system crash while booting and let it learn.

When i was overclocking memory on Taichi i had some weird moments with booting or not booting, crashing at entering bios, working in bios, while rebooting from bios to bios again and so on.
After every crash my system does those loop ( not the quick x failcount loops to reset system to stable conditions! -> my fans spin up only short time ) two times and boots normally.
I speak about the loops where my fans spin slower and longer, turn off and spin on a second time slowly and longer than at failcount loops.

So when i set up 3200 14-14-14-34 1T for the first time i had a unstable system even at bios and booting into windows was not possible the first time, the system crashed and went into two slow cycles of reboots ( longer slow spinning fans for me ) and finally bootet into windows. Since that no crashes or errors on any stresstests.

I can reproduce this at higher memory clocks.

Anyone else having this behavior? Maybe it is the way it is ment to be, but i am not sure about that. Is that memory learning?


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

As I noticed when I choose 3066 profile, mb changed memory voltage to 1.35v and Vsoc to 1.1V. Should I try to lower these numbers maybe for safety purposes? Maybe 1.05 for soc and ~1.3V for memory? Or 1.35v and Vsoc 1.1V are already safe?


----------



## LXXR

1,35vDimm is safe, most people run 1,40vDimm @ 3333++ mhz and its totally ok.

vddr_SoC is fine to 1,200v, i stick with max. 1,150v for some headroom if overvolting occurs.


----------



## sealancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sealancer*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have G.Skill F4-3000C15-8GTZB RAM having 15-16-16-16-35 , its a samsung E-Die. When I run it using XMP 2.0 at 2666 the dram voltage is shown as 1.368V in HW monitor. Is it normal (load line calibration) or is there is some issue with it. I am a bit confused as the stated XMP voltage for the RAM at 3000 is 1.35V.
> 
> Can any one tell me what is the dram voltage set in OC tweaker and voltage show in HW monitor. I know it wont be a exact number in both the places but it getting close to 1.37 which 0.15V increase is a bit concerning.


Thx for the confirmation. I was looking to overclock it beyond 3000 (which is not feasible with taichi anyway with this ram stick) but even after hitting 1.45V it just went to boot loop. Hence was wondering whether it was my RAM stick or MOBO which was not holding up well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> New bios 2.40 is out now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


Thats good news, that will keep me busy this weekend. Let me see whether I can hit 3200 on my RAM.


----------



## RaphyFR

I installed 2.40 as soon as I overclock the cpu or the ram I would have a windows blue screen. I'm thinking going back to 2.30 would guys have a solution for me?


----------



## gergregg

2.4 seems to be working well so far. Samsung B die 2x8GB booted up and testing at 14-14-14-34-48 1T @ 3466.


----------



## newmansan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> I installed 2.40 as soon as I overclock the cpu or the ram I would have a windows blue screen. I'm thinking going back to 2.30 would guys have a solution for me?


Means your OC isn't stable. Revert the CPU overclock, and start with just the ram.

For the RAM, set the VRAM voltage to 1.350V and bump the timings up a little bit.

2.40 is compatible with more ram, so I wouldn't revert yet.

On a related note, I updated the BIOS to 2.4, and other than forgetting my ram OC settings, seems like it's smooth sailing.


----------



## RaphyFR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newmansan*
> 
> Means your OC isn't stable. Revert the CPU overclock, and start with just the ram.
> 
> For the RAM, set the VRAM voltage to 1.350V and bump the timings up a little bit.
> 
> 2.40 is compatible with more ram, so I wouldn't revert yet.
> 
> On a related note, I updated the BIOS to 2.4, and other than forgetting my ram OC settings, seems like it's smooth sailing.


Thanks. I have Corsairs LPx 3200 timing 16-18-18-36 the mobo would post 3200 no problem but windows would't boot or blue screen. My previous config under 2.3 was at 2933 with those timing never had any issue. Would boot at 2933 in 2.40 tho

Everything else in auto or stock config with a voltage of 1.35.


----------



## irfy

Try 3466 1.15 SOC & memory 1.4v <---- actually you might be ok less than this.

My kit is rated 3200 Cas15 I have it at 3466 Cas 14 14 14 35 1T

*** Also for those who have boot loop your OC goes back to default try go back into bios press F9 load defaults then F10 Save n Exit. Then enter bios again set your OC again.


----------



## RaphyFR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfy*
> 
> Try 3466 1.15 SOC & memory 1.4v <---- actually you might be ok less than this.
> 
> My kit is rated 3200 Cas15 I have it at 3466 Cas 14 14 14 35 1T
> 
> *** Also for those who have boot loop your OC goes back to default try go back into bios press F9 load defaults then F10 Save n Exit. Then enter bios again set your OC again.


Not working for me


----------



## RaphyFR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> Not working for me


Where do I change the SOC voltage?


----------



## quicknick

Under "OC Tweaker", the setting you're looking for is called VDDCR_SOC Voltage.


----------



## irfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> Where do I change the SOC voltage?


bios its on auto by default when you overclock it auto sets to 1.1v but to get higher freq you need lil xtra juice 1.15v should do it


----------



## RaphyFR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newmansan*
> 
> Means your OC isn't stable. Revert the CPU overclock, and start with just the ram.
> 
> For the RAM, set the VRAM voltage to 1.350V and bump the timings up a little bit.
> 
> 2.40 is compatible with more ram, so I wouldn't revert yet.
> 
> On a related note, I updated the BIOS to 2.4, and other than forgetting my ram OC settings, seems like it's smooth sailing.


Now even 2933 wont post







i m scared


----------



## irfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quicknick*
> 
> Under "OC Tweaker", the setting you're looking for is called VDDCR_SOC Voltage.


that's it


----------



## quicknick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> Now even 2933 wont post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i m scared


That happens to me (and others) as well. When I try 3200 I get a boot loop, then it boots at 2133, after that it boot loops again regardless what speed I set. So I needed to clear cmos after each attempt. Couldn't find the "reset defaults" menu entry, thanks to those that pointed out F9


----------



## RaphyFR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfy*
> 
> that's it


Should i disable boot training?


----------



## irfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> Should i disable boot training?


u can leave it on auto


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Any ideas how to enable Command rate =2? Trying to set in directly in timing section doesn't effect. Set _geardown mode on_ yet is no effect.
My memory is dual rank Samsung E-die so at 3066 it post much longer than in previous bios, but in early versions it wasn't work at higher than 2666. Much more important manufacturer timings is 15-15-15-35-CR2 for 3000 Mhz. So i want to try CR2 because i think it can help to stay more stable.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*
> 
> Any ideas how to enable Command rate =2? Trying to set in directly in timing section doesn't effect. Set _geardown mode on_ yet is no effect.
> My memory is dual rank Samsung E-die so at 3066 it post much longer than in previous bios, but in early versions it wasn't work at higher than 2666. Much more important manufacturer timings is 15-15-15-35-CR2 for 3000 Mhz. So i want to try CR2 because i think it can help to stay more stable.


Geardown set to disable and cr set to 2T, that way it works for me.


----------



## RaphyFR

Ok 2.40 very unstable for me went back to 2.30

Makes me very sad as AGESA 1.0.0.6 was suppose to support 3200 on my corsair vengeance LPX ...

I have issues when I OC my 1700x at 3.9Ghz with the same Pstate config as in 2.30. Blue screen all the time. even with higher voltage ... when Win would boot up take the lower config of Pstate which is set at 2.2Ghz while Pstate 0 and 1 would be set at 3.9.

I have isses with the RAM would post on the Mobo but would make windows at 3200 or even at 2933 blue screen when it starts booting.

Went back to 2.30 eveything stable at 3.90 1.33125 Volt and Ram running at 2933 16-18-18-18-36

Im not a professional overclocker if you have any advice or noticing that Im doing something wrong in pls let me know. Would like to hear your advice.


----------



## D7omepro

Hi guys this my first post here and I have Lil question as I have no idea how to overclock anything

I have taichi X370 + amd RYZEN 7 1700 + liquid cooler h110 Corsair + 32gb ram 3200 MHz + 650w psu

I bought RYZEN 7 1700 to overclock it but the BIOS interface was bit confusing and I didn't know what I should change to overclock my CPU

My question is What am I supposed to do and change now to reach 3.7GHZ and above

Please attach video or pictures if it's possible ?? as my English is bit weak

#Asrock_guys_please_help
Thank you for each small help in advance ?


----------



## RaphyFR

Ok 2.40 very unstable for me went back to 2.30

Makes me very sad as AGESA 1.0.0.6 was suppose to support 3200 on my corsair vengeance LPX ...

I have issues when I OC my 1700x at 3.9Ghz with the same Pstate config as in 2.30. Blue screen all the time. even with higher voltage ... when Win would boot up take the lower config ( Pstate2 which is set at 2.2Ghz) while Pstate 0 and 1 would be set at 3.9 with the custom voltage.

I have isses with the RAM would post on the Mobo but would make windows at 3200 or even at 2933 blue screen when it starts booting. While 2933 was stable on 2.30.

Went back to 2.30 eveything stable at 3.90 1.33125 Volt and Ram running at 2933 16-18-18-18-36

Im not a professional overclocker if you have any advice or noticing that Im doing something wrong in pls let me know. Would like to hear your advice.


----------



## MrMajestyk

cool stuff new bios








with beta one I knew I can run 3333 with my 2x16GB RAM so this time after enabling XMP I went straight 3333Mhz setting, 1.385v for dram, Soc 1.0, 60 Ohm, gear and power down disabled, command rate 1.
rated specs for my ram are 3200 14-14-14-34
I may do some memtest later


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> Ok 2.40 very unstable for me went back to 2.30
> 
> Makes me very sad as AGESA 1.0.0.6 was suppose to support 3200 on my corsair vengeance LPX ...
> 
> I have issues when I OC my 1700x at 3.9Ghz with the same Pstate config as in 2.30. Blue screen all the time. even with higher voltage ... when Win would boot up take the lower config ( Pstate2 which is set at 2.2Ghz) while Pstate 0 and 1 would be set at 3.9 with the custom voltage.
> 
> I have isses with the RAM would post on the Mobo but would make windows at 3200 or even at 2933 blue screen when it starts booting. While 2933 was stable on 2.30.
> 
> Went back to 2.30 eveything stable at 3.90 1.33125 Volt and Ram running at 2933 16-18-18-18-36
> 
> Im not a professional overclocker if you have any advice or noticing that Im doing something wrong in pls let me know. Would like to hear your advice.


should you have registered at the asrock forum check my settings, though my voltage is currently a tad on the high side
http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=5347&PID=30835&title=whats-best-overclocking-settings-for-ryzen-1700#30835


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

this official 2.4 bios works much worse than the 2.34 beta bios. I can't even boot on 3200 xmp bdie with latest 2.4 yet I can boot but unstable 3600mhz on beta 2.34. I tried increasing dram to 1.4, using 2t, disabled gear down and power down to no avail. I get either 1f error or 03(?).

Is there any benchmark difference on 2.34 vs 2.4 bios with same memory speed?


----------



## RaphyFR

Thx a lot my question might seems stupid. i saw your config and how to setup the offset mode, what's the difference between setuping the voltage in oc tweeker vs Pstate?

It's in auto in Oc tweeker but in ptate 1.39V.

Thx for the help


----------



## MrMajestyk

p-state overclocking is meant to allow down-clocking when the sheer power of Ryzen is not required and only goes to max when required. With the new 2.40 bios for Taichi it worked for me, btw you need to set the settings in Windows power plan. After a reboot it disappeared again, what I changed was to disable cool & quiet, even though in bios c6 state and c-control are enabled which are supposed to allow power management. Others say when cool & quiet is disabled then low power c-states are also disabled though mine still show enabled.

When you go via OC tweaker it's permanently overclocked no down-clocking.

Will test cool&quiet enabled and check down-clocking

EDIT: so confirmed: c6 and global c-state control enabled plus cool&quiet enabled activates min and max processor state in advanced power plan settings, I have mine at high performance

PS" on RAM with bios 2.4 3333 is not stable for me also tighter timings at 3200 is not working thus happy with 3200 14-14-14-34









sorry one more thing on p-state, never change voltage there else it's not working properly that's why best is p-state in combo with offset


----------



## flajax

Hey guys, and gals. I'm new here, actually my first post. I've been sitting on hardware for the past month or so, I managed to snag a 1700 while on deep discount and spent the next month waiting my the Taichi to come in stock. I finally managed to get all the components together to build, which timed perfect with the latest agesa release.

My experience was pretty straight forward. I am using Corsair Vengeance RGB ram in the 3466 flavor. When I first booted up the machine I did the internet Bios update to pull down 2.40, that went smoothly, once that was done the 3466 profile for my mem kit was there (I need to work on tightening timings) I'm not really green in this area, but it's been years and seem like a bit has changed., Anyway I selected the profile and booted to usb stick to build my windows image.

At this time I left my CPU at default (one variable at time). Windows installed effortlessly so I decided to look at what this CPU could do with a little voltage. I loaded up Ryzen Master and started tinkering around, and it looks like right at 3.95 it starts to hit a brick wall, but I haven't moved my voltage off of 1.35, I think I can get to 4.0, but might require some more work and careful attention to temps, at 1.38 I'm getting around 70c.

I wanted to say thanks to this forum, I've been following it since the Ryzen release and it's made my build go so much smoother.

Parts in build:
Corsair 460x RGB Case
Samsung 950 NVME M2
ASROCK Taichi (of course)
Corsair Vengeance 16GB kit in 3466 (B-DIE)
Ryzen 1700 with Wraith Cooler
Seasonic 620 PSUP
Reusing my old AMD 7950 until I decide if I'm going to unbox this 580 or sell it on ebay
Two older SSD's from my old build, will be used for gaming/mining directory

I need to snag a couple more fans and look at better cooling option, though that wraith is hanging tight!

Thanks again! I hope I can contribute or help other members out!


----------



## Kooki

Hello,

Just finished building a new system (1800x, FlareX 8gb DDR4 3200 - 4 memory sticks). BIOS has been updated to 2.4.
I have an issue I can't get the memory to run at more than 1866Mhz!
I tried the XMP profile (3200 -14 CAS, 1.35V) with Auto T, with 1T with 2T. Still no joy.

Can someone provide his memory OC parameters so I can check what's wrong ?

(CPU is not OC, just trying to run the RAM now)

Thx


----------



## hankmooody

Im at 3466mhz with my Gskill 3200C14 B-Die at stock Voltage and 14-14-14-34 Timings, chaning the SOC Voltage or different Ram Values result in an F1/F9 POST Error

very strange!


----------



## NovaHova

My flare + cpu overclock doesnt work on the newest bios.
Had it easily at 4.0 and my 3200 XMP doesnt boot either.

Great stuff.


----------



## RaphyFR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMajestyk*
> 
> p-state overclocking is meant to allow down-clocking when the sheer power of Ryzen is not required and only goes to max when required. With the new 2.40 bios for Taichi it worked for me, btw you need to set the settings in Windows power plan. After a reboot it disappeared again, what I changed was to disable cool & quiet, even though in bios c6 state and c-control are enabled which are supposed to allow power management. Others say when cool & quiet is disabled then low power c-states are also disabled though mine still show enabled.
> 
> When you go via OC tweaker it's permanently overclocked no down-clocking.
> 
> Will test cool&quiet enabled and check down-clocking
> 
> EDIT: so confirmed: c6 and global c-state control enabled plus cool&quiet enabled activates min and max processor state in advanced power plan settings, I have mine at high performance
> 
> PS" on RAM with bios 2.4 3333 is not stable for me also tighter timings at 3200 is not working thus happy with 3200 14-14-14-34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry one more thing on p-state, never change voltage there else it's not working properly that's why best is p-state in combo with offset


I m sorry I don't understand how the offset value works in 2.40.. so for 1.35v on a 1700x I need to put .1625? And leave 1.35 on pstate0?

Thx for the help


----------



## Prymus

upgrades installing Soon!!


----------



## LRG5

for 3466 try setting ram voltage to 1.375, and timing 16,16,16,38 T1 works for me.


----------



## sierra248

I'm running the new bios on a a 1700 and Gskill bdie and I'm very happy. My 1700 is running at 3.85Ghz(1.287 volts) and my 3200 mem kit(8x2) is running at 3433 still at CAs 14, which is pretty amazing. I just finished a 12 hour blend run of Prime95 and it's stable. One thing I will say is it takes some weird order to get here. When I first loaded up 2.40 I couldn't even get my normal oc to work. So I turned off xmp and then booted everything default, had to set overclock, then reboot again, set xmp then reboot again, set 3433 then reboot again. Took me awhile to get where I wanted. Sometimes seemed stable then I'd get an f1 at reboot, then it wouldn't? Was a weird setup order I had to go through but it seems 100% stable. I cannot go past 3.8 though, no matter how many volts I run, I may get a cinebench run in but not stable enough for Prime 95. Anyone have any suggestions to get me to 3.9 or 4.0 as I think I did good in the memory lottery but not the silicone lotto?


----------



## LRG5




----------



## bloot

3466 CL14



Haven't tried 3600 yet, but with 2.34 and 2.36 beta bios it wasn't stable.


----------



## LRG5

2.40 is the same for me. This testing is at stock CPU the only thing overclock is the Ram.


----------



## i7Baby

If you enable XMP (Profile 1) you should get 3200. I also had to change Dramm voltage from 1.35 to 1.36 to get mine to work.


----------



## i7Baby

My 3200 kept dropping back to 2400 in Windows. I changed dramm voltage from 1.35v to 1.36v and it then ran at 3200 (as checked in cmd using *wmic MEMORYCHIP get BankLabel,DeviceLocator,Capacity,Speed*). This is with bios p2.40


----------



## i7Baby

R7 CPU voltages seen so far on this thread eg R7 1700 -

GHz 3.70 3.80 3.85 3.90 4.00
Vcore 1.22 1.30 1.30 1.33 1.44

Some Vcore are average.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7Baby*
> 
> My 3200 kept dropping back to 2400 in Windows. I changed dramm voltage from 1.35v to 1.36v and it then ran at 3200 (as checked in cmd using *wmic MEMORYCHIP get BankLabel,DeviceLocator,Capacity,Speed*). This is with bios p2.40


Ryzen can have a memory hole at 3200. Adjustments to ProcODT in the 1.0.0.6 version bios can help tune out the hole and get memory working at 3200


----------



## LRG5

how can I find what the stock ProcODT is ?


----------



## jearly410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> how can I find what the stock ProcODT is ?


From what I've read on other threads stock procodt is 53.3 ohms.


----------



## polocash

New OCer here. I have been playing with a Tiachi x370 and a Ryzen 1700. I can set OC to 3700 with 1.25 volts and get ram to 3200, the rating on my ram. If I make these changes and restart and then look at bios again during first startup, the home page shows the Ryzen at 3700 and the ram is shown as 3200. Sounds like a good start.

But, as soon as I open windows and then restart back into the bios again, I am back to 3000 and 2166.

What am I doing wrong?

If I reload bios with latest upgrade again, I can repeat the process again. If I don't reload bios, I can not get back to 3700 and 3200 memory again.

I am using GSkill Trident 3200 16L.


----------



## LRG5

what your ram voltage, 1.35


----------



## nomsodmilk

I have GALAX HOF DDR4 3600MHz but with X370 Professional Gaming 2.40 bios, cannot boot with 3600MHz with Stock SoC voltage, get SoC to 1.2000V is bootable but still not 100% stable, can run the game but the game is automatically closed after running it just a few minutes, the best setting for me is 3466MHz @ 16 16 16 36 1T Stock DRAM Voltage and also stock SoC Voltage which is 24/7 stable for me.


----------



## sierra248

Try bumping your dram voltage up to 1.4. I'm running Gskill 3200 b die at 3466 CAs 14 24/7 stable. My overclock is only 3.8 but I can't get a stable overclock any higher, even 3.85 crashes during stress testing. I'm only running 1.2875 volts and my temps are very good so I can run it nice and quiet. I've tried up to 1.45 volts at 4.0ghz with my Fans a blazin and I've been able to get a cinebench run in but it's not stable and the temps really start getting over 70-75. I don't think I'm going to be able to get above 3.8. One thing on my system that seems a little odd is my overclock is most stable with bot CPU and SOC at llc level 1, which I don't see many others doing?


----------



## nomsodmilk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Try bumping your dram voltage up to 1.4. I'm running Gskill 3200 b die at 3466 CAs 14 24/7 stable. My overclock is only 3.8 but I can't get a stable overclock any higher, even 3.85 crashes during stress testing. I'm only running 1.2875 volts and my temps are very good so I can run it nice and quiet. I've tried up to 1.45 volts at 4.0ghz with my Fans a blazin and I've been able to get a cinebench run in but it's not stable and the temps really start getting over 70-75. I don't think I'm going to be able to get above 3.8. One thing on my system that seems a little odd is my overclock is most stable with bot CPU and SOC at llc level 1, which I don't see many others doing?


I have to say that I've already tried put more DRAM Voltage even to 1.5V and SoC to 1.2V but seems it isn't possible to get 3600MHz stable, but with GALAX HOF 16GB 3600MHz DDR4, it shouldn't need more voltage for DRAM, so it seems like BIOS is not stable to get memory more than 3466MHz.


----------



## LXXR

Geardown OFF -> command rate 2T -> maybe looooooose timings.


----------



## i7Baby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomsodmilk*
> 
> I have GALAX HOF DDR4 3600MHz but with X370 Professional Gaming 2.40 bios, cannot boot with 3600MHz with Stock SoC voltage, get SoC to 1.2000V is bootable but still not 100% stable, can run the game but the game is automatically closed after running it just a few minutes, the best setting for me is 3466MHz @ 16 16 16 36 1T Stock DRAM Voltage and also stock SoC Voltage which is 24/7 stable for me.


Is the ram on the motherboard memory QVL? Or, vice versa, is the motherboard on the ram's motherboard QVL?

If neither, it might be time to try ram that has been tested as compatible.


----------



## nomsodmilk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7Baby*
> 
> Is the ram on the motherboard memory QVL? Or, vice versa, is the motherboard on the ram's motherboard QVL?
> 
> If neither, it might be time to try ram that has been tested as compatible.


I have to say that It's not in QVL list since the first release of this board and I believe even G.Skill 3600MHz is not in QVL also and can't operate at 3600MHz 100% stable also, but for me first arrive of this board it worked at 2933MHz(and 3000MHz in BCLK tweaking) perfectly fine for my GALAX HOF 3600MHz as another B-Die can operate that time, now agesa code 1.0.0.6 support more memory then I try with it but it still cannot operate @3600MHz on default SoC Voltage with 100% stable, but it perfectly is stable @3466MHz 16 16 16 36 1T all default voltage.


----------



## nomsodmilk

Just need to know anybody who has 3600MHz of ram and can operate @3600MHz all default voltage with 100% stable.


----------



## LXXR

Nope ...


----------



## nomsodmilk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Nope ...


So it seems like I'm not the only one. Because actually I tried a lot of setting even tried to overclock to 4000MHz tried with every bus speed that more than 3466MHz and tried every timing I can set and a lot of voltage value even DRAM Voltage, SoC voltage, it seems like it will not be stable if I put my memory speed above 3466MHz like 3600MHz, 3733MHz 3866MHz and 4000MHz, no matter what timing I'm going to set it, no matter how much voltage I put on SoC or DRAM and Chipset. Anyway, Thank you sir.


----------



## LXXR

Beta 2.36 was nice and fun - final 2.40 is ****.

Worse ram clock, not that stable as beta version. Got Trident Z DDR4-3600 C16 with Samsung B-Dies.

Something is totally wrong here - i reflash 2.26 and check -> maybe flash again to 2.40.


----------



## LRG5

I got my Trident Z up to 3466 as well but hit a wall and can't go any high, its stable at 1.375 volts The memory has more.


----------



## pyrotek85

Any tips for hynix ram users? I'm getting better results with the new bios, but my new limit seems to be 2800. Wish I had known about samsung vs hynix, I'd have saved myself the trouble.


----------



## nomsodmilk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Beta 2.36 was nice and fun - final 2.40 is ****.
> 
> Worse ram clock, not that stable as beta version. Got Trident Z DDR4-3600 C16 with Samsung B-Dies.
> 
> Beta 2.36:
> 
> - 3200 14-14-14-24 1T @ 1,35vDimm / 1,050vSoc prime,memtest,asteroids stable
> - 3333 14-14-14-24 1T @ 1,35vDimm / 1,100vSoc prime,memtest,asteroids stable
> - 3466 16-16-16-36 1T @ 1,40vDimm / 1,150vSoc prime,memtest,asteroids stable
> - 3600 16-16-16-36 1T @ 1,40vDimm / 1,150vSoc at least benchstable and gamestable, not memtest stable
> 
> Final 2.40
> 
> - 3200 14-14-14-24 1T @ 1,35vDimm / 1,050vSoc prime,memtest,asteroids stable
> - 3333 14-14-14-24 1T @ *1,40vDimm / 1,150vSoc* stable
> - 3466 16-16-16-36 1T @ up to 1,50vDimm / 1.20vSoC not even a stable boot and corrupted my windows files so heavy that i had to repair windows
> - 3600 16-16-16-36 1T @ not matter what, not even booting into bios


For me with GALAX HOF 16GB (8GBx2) DDR4 3600MHz and ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming, I'll give the detail of 2 speeds, 3466 and 3600, cuz above 3600Mhz seems not stable at all.

Beta 2.36

3466MHz 16-16-16-36 1T @1.35V/Stock SoC Voltage = Bootable, 24/7 gamestable, benchstable
3600MHz 17-18-18-38 1T @1.35V/Stock SoC Voltage = Unbootable
3600MHz 17-18-18-38 1T @1.40V/Stock SoC voltage = Almost boot but it's not.
3600MHz 17-18-18-38 1T @1.40V/1.15VSoC voltage = Bootable, unstable gaming, unstable bench
3600MHz 17-18-18-38 1T @1.45V/1.20VSoC voltage = Bootable, unstable gaming, unstable bench

Beta 2.40

3466MHz 16-16-16-36 1T @1.35V/Stock SoC Voltage = 24/7 gamestable, Benchstable
3600MHz 17-18-18-38 1T @1.35V/Stock SoC Voltage = Unbootable
3600MHz 17-18-18-38 1T @1.35V/1.20VSoC Voltage = Bootable, unstable gaming(Test with GRW, game crashes), AIDA64 benchstable

So with 2.40 version of bios give me a little better for operating my memory to 3600MHz for GALAX HOF 16GB 3600MHz DDR4.


----------



## Mora

The most annoying part about the BIOS is trying to get into the damn thing after it fails.

If it doesn't boot the first time, it should just load to BIOS, or reset to default . I don't get what cycling through powering on & off 5+ times is meant to achieve.


----------



## schubaltz

this what I'm getting so far with the new bios. Ram is a cheapo G-Skill Aegis kit.



prior to the update I couldn't get past 2400mhz


----------



## bloot

I'm getting better results with 2.40 bios, 3466 cl14 rock solid stable, with previous beta bioses i had random crashes at 3466 cl16.


----------



## nomsodmilk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I'm getting better results with 2.40 bios, 3466 cl14 rock solid stable, with previous beta bioses i had random crashes at 3466 cl16.


Yeah, seems better for me as well. But the bios still need a bit improvement.


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomsodmilk*
> 
> Just need to know anybody who has 3600MHz of ram and can operate @3600MHz all default voltage with 100% stable.


i've seen a couple on the pro gaming board which is pretty much the same as the taichi but it's honestly a silicon lottery whether or not the IMC on your cpu can do it. the boards are only part of the limitation.


----------



## nomsodmilk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirmonkey*
> 
> i've seen a couple on the pro gaming board which is pretty much the same as the taichi but it's honestly a silicon lottery whether or not the IMC on your cpu can do it. the boards are only part of the limitation.


Yeah I know, the board has the same spec, just wanna know what caused my ram unable to put 3600MHz, it is b'cuz of BIOS or cuz of my CPU.


----------



## LXXR

You can try someting:

- set cpu clock to max. 3.0 - 3.6 ghz ( p-state or manual oc )
- give your cpu 1.35-1.40v vcore ( you should be able to cool it







)
- set vddr_SoC to 1.20v with AUTO LLC

-> now start overclocking your memory with 1.40vDimm or more and loose timings - maybe tighten them later

some people on other boards tried this and could get squeeze some mhz out of their memory but lost 100 mhz cpu clock for it.


----------



## pyrotek85

I'm not sure what I did differently but now I can get it to 2934 just by selecting it and leaving everything else alone. Maybe it was that settings bug I read about a while back, where not everything clears properly?


----------



## Kooki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kooki*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Just finished building a new system (1800x, FlareX 8gb DDR4 3200 - 4 memory sticks). BIOS has been updated to 2.4.
> I have an issue I can't get the memory to run at more than 1866Mhz!
> I tried the XMP profile (3200 -14 CAS, 1.35V) with Auto T, with 1T with 2T. Still no joy.
> 
> Can someone provide his memory OC parameters so I can check what's wrong ?
> 
> (CPU is not OC, just trying to run the RAM now)
> 
> Thx


UPDATE : my issue was due to a faulty pair of G.Skill Flare memory sticks.







There were just purchased on all new. Hope the vendor will replace them.

I have now a stable machine running at base specs (CPU 1800 @ 3600Mhz and RAM @ 3200Mhz-14 CAS).
I would like now to start overclocking the CPU a bit. I tried the OC menu in BIOS, setting manually the CPU frequency to 3700. Fails to boot. What are the fields in the BIOS I have to modify to OC the CPU ?
Thx


----------



## RaphyFR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMajestyk*
> 
> should you have registered at the asrock forum check my settings, though my voltage is currently a tad on the high side
> http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=5347&PID=30835&title=whats-best-overclocking-settings-for-ryzen-1700#30835


Hi, first of all thanks for your help. So you conviced me to upgrade to 2.40.

Not sure I understand fully how to use offset which was the only way for me to get a stable overclock.

I did 1.35v (1700x) - the voltage i wanted (1.331250 which was stable on 2.30) = offset?
What if I want to OC at 4Ghz in pstate i would have to change the Vcore to 1.45- the voltage i want = offset number?

here is my config on my 1700x OC at 3.9Ghz passed 5 cinebench stress test and 5 hours of aida just want to make sure i it got right as I m a newbie. Couldn't post 3200 on my lpx vengeance .. but could post 3000 which is an improvement from 2933 on 2.30. Again thank you for helping me.


----------



## LXXR

grats!







what are you cooling with? aio?


----------



## RaphyFR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> grats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are you cooling with? aio?


Not sure if the question was for me but NZXT Kraken x62.


----------



## LXXR

Yeah question was for you!









Thank you for answering. Nice temperatures.

20 Degree under my temperatures with a Noctua NH-D15 SE.


----------



## sofarfrome

Can you post some screen shots of your bios settings? Many thanx.


----------



## sealancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> I got my Trident Z up to 3466 as well but hit a wall and can't go any high, its stable at 1.375 volts The memory has more.


What is the official rated speed at 1.35v? I have 3000-15D-GTZB running at 3200 with soc voltage of 1.2v and dram 1.4v ( but shows 1.368 in hw monitor). I was only able to run it at 2666 previously with 2.30 bios , now with 2.40 it is able to hit 3200 without much effort.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kooki*
> 
> UPDATE : my issue was due to a faulty pair of G.Skill Flare memory sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were just purchased on all new. Hope the vendor will replace them.
> 
> I have now a stable machine running at base specs (CPU 1800 @ 3600Mhz and RAM @ 3200Mhz-14 CAS).
> I would like now to start overclocking the CPU a bit. I tried the OC menu in BIOS, setting manually the CPU frequency to 3700. Fails to boot. What are the fields in the BIOS I have to modify to OC the CPU ?
> Thx


Ryzen master UI should be the starting point if you are doing it for the first time. It will let you up the cpu voltage & frequency within windows. Once you hit the max speed using ryzen master , bios is a good place to increase it further. I am able to hit 3.9 at .1.37v using ryzen master UI.


----------



## polocash

Ryzen 7 1700 .. Taichi mobo .. GSkill Trident 3200/16L

I can now log in consistently at 3850 cpu speed and 3200 rm speed.
I have set speed speed to 3850 and volts to 3.25. I am using profile 2 for ram setting at 3200. I set the 2 level adjustments to level 2 each and everything else is set at Auto.

What is the best free software to test that this is stable? I downloaded CPU-Z, but I am not sure exactly what to do with it.


----------



## JohnGilbert

Guys, I got problem to overclock my cpu using pstate method. My cpu is 1700x, mb taichi 2.40 and I can manually oc it to 3.9 stable with 3.6875v. But I don't want it to run 3.9 all the time, so I want to use pstate method to be able to slow it down when idle. The problem is, if I set pstate 0 and 1 identically, my cpu will run at maximum speed and never slow down to pstate2 speed. And if I set pstate0 and pstate1 differently or auto, my cpu will run only at lowest speed (pstate2 speed). I already tried, first to set all settings in oc tweaker to auto (llc 2) then change pstate setting and second set manual overclock but don't change anything (offset set to 0.1875), the problem still exists. Any help would be appreciated.

*UPDATE*

Problem solved by changing pstate0 to custom (oc freq, stock volt), pstate1 auto, pstate2 to custom (default value).


----------



## Spanners

Are you running a Ryzen balanced / balanced power plan in Windows? Sorry in advance if that was too obvious.


----------



## JohnGilbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spanners*
> 
> Are you running a Ryzen balanced / balanced power plan in Windows? Sorry in advance if that was too obvious.


Already tested with both plans, no difference. (there is no option "minimum cpu usage" on both plans anymore, just max freq).


----------



## Spanners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polocash*
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700 .. Taichi mobo .. GSkill Trident 3200/16L
> 
> I can now log in consistently at 3850 cpu speed and 3200 rm speed.
> I have set speed speed to 3850 and volts to 3.25. I am using profile 2 for ram setting at 3200. I set the 2 level adjustments to level 2 each and everything else is set at Auto.
> 
> What is the best free software to test that this is stable? I downloaded CPU-Z, but I am not sure exactly what to do with it.


RealBench

Prime95

HCI Memtest

Google Stress App Test

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread


----------



## Lisanderus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nomsodmilk*
> 
> I have GALAX HOF DDR4 3600MHz


Hello







. Taichi 2.4 + Galax 3600. My initial goal was not exceed 1.15/1.45. Try anything to get to 3600, only raise soc 1.15>1.2 help. But fail on aida test. 1.25 can pass aida, but it too much. Result "this":


Pre-Final:



More observations: CR2 work worse - more errors. CL12 - 3333 max. Prev. bios was 2.0 and there i sit on 2933 14-14-14-30 v1.225, can boot 3200, but problem after restart-coldstart. 3433-14-14etc 1.4 bsod, 1.41 fast error, 1.42 error after ~20m, 1.43 testing, soc dont touch yet. For 24x7 i prob chose you variant: 3466MHz 16-16-16-36 1T @1.35V/Stock SoC Voltage. Thx for info. Trying bclk on 3433 with loose timings, cant go further than 103.


----------



## D7omepro

Hi guys
As I have 4*8 gb of ram at 3200mhz today I changed the BIOS settings to xmp to make rams work at 3200mhz but now after I saved and exit I am not able to start the computer again
Its just rebooting and rebooting for ever


----------



## RaphyFR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D7omepro*
> 
> Hi guys
> As I have 4*8 gb of ram at 3200mhz today I changed the BIOS settings to xmp to make rams work at 3200mhz but now after I saved and exit I am not able to start the computer again
> Its just rebooting and rebooting for ever


Turn off the power and press the clear CMOS button on the motherboard (on top of the USB ports) for 10 secs.

Then press F2 when you are in the BIOS press F9 to go back to factory settings.

Try to lower the speed I know that there is issues with 4 sticks .. I can't post 3200 on my 2x 8 GB Corsair vengeance LPX 3200 not really surprised by your post.

Hope that helps


----------



## D7omepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> Turn off the power and press the clear CMOS button on the motherboard (on top of the USB ports) for 10 secs.
> 
> Then press F2 when you are in the BIOS press F9 to go back to factory settings.
> 
> Try to lower the speed I know that there is issues with 4 sticks .. I can't post 3200 on my 2x 8 GB Corsair vengeance LPX 3200 not really surprised by your post.
> 
> Hope that helps


Love u love u love u


----------



## Kooki

Here my best results of stable overclocking,








CPU 1800x @3850Mhz, DDR4 3200 Mhz 2x8Gb (G.Skill Flare 3200 14-14-14-34), Taichi bios 2.4




But impossible to OC this chip above 3875Mhz (3900Mhz does not even boot).


----------



## superbulka

Hi guys!
I have a little problem. My g.skill 3600 cl17 (b-die) refuses to start up on 3433 MHz. Increased voltage on DRAM (1.5V) and SoC (1.2V) doesn't help (bios 2.40). Futhermore, 102 MHz bclk сrashes when trying to boot the system. Can it be due to my M.2 SATA SSD? What am I doing wrong? Thanks.


----------



## ebeeeb

Maybe I should have posted the thread I just created as a reply here, not sure.

Basically I'm asking about the current status of Aura Sync in combination with Trident Zs. I also have questions about which modules specifically to chose (4x8 vs 2x16) to reach 3200 MHz.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## LXXR

Guys - am i the only one with extremly high cpu core + soc power usage in HWiNFO on Taichi?

-> here on screen its Prime 95 custom run and i get 200+ w cpu core + soc power draw and super high temps @ only 1.300v vcore.



Seems like somethings wrong or faulty or maybe just a bad cpu for OC?


----------



## Lisanderus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Seems like somethings wrong or faulty or maybe just a bad cpu for OC?


Its fine, here my [email protected] 1.4 (fore "extra" stability, it work on 1.3).

LargeFFT, 5min. Avg.179, peak 195. Actual numbers i think lower by ~30-40%.


----------



## D7omepro

Guys how to make my Corsair - Vengeance LPX 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory work in 3200mhz speed??

Taichi X370 + RYZEN 7 1700


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> Guys - am i the only one with extremly high cpu core + soc power usage in HWiNFO on Taichi?
> 
> -> here on screen its Prime 95 custom run and i get 200+ w cpu core + soc power draw and super high temps @ only 1.300v vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like somethings wrong or faulty or maybe just a bad cpu for OC?


core+soc report in hwinfo still buggy, all boards. occasionally might be right at light loads. under heavy load most of the time for me it gives an impossible reading. literally beyond the ability of the motherboard to provide.


----------



## RaphyFR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D7omepro*
> 
> Guys how to make my Corsair - Vengeance LPX 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory work in 3200mhz speed??
> 
> Taichi X370 + RYZEN 7 1700


The max I could get is 3000 same RAM same speed.


----------



## D7omepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphyFR*
> 
> The max I could get is 3000 same RAM same speed.


Ok can you tell me what is your settings?


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> core+soc report in hwinfo still buggy, all boards. occasionally might be right at light loads. under heavy load most of the time for me it gives an impossible reading. literally beyond the ability of the motherboard to provide.


holy maccaroni - i got a small tool to messure power draw that only computer ( without monitor etc. ) get from wallplug -> cpu + soc power draw is right! O_O


----------



## marvin83

Where I'm currently at:

CPU: 1700X
Memory: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...82E16820231914

Pre-1.0.0.6 (BIOS 2.30): CPU at 3.9 fine, couldn't surpass 2667 on memory.
Post-1.0.0.6 (BIOS 2.40): CPU at 3.9 fine, can hit 3066 fine but get black screen and need to reset CMOS if I try for 3200. (Ugh, thanks RaphyFR! I totally forgot about the external CMOS button. I've been using the jumper, lol).

This is using the default XMP settings: 16-16-16-36-1T.

I just manually set CPU to 3900 and choose default XMP setting: 3066. I have not touched any voltages of either the CPU or the memory. I did change the memory voltage option from _Stable Mode_ to _OC Mode_, though. Should I leave the voltages and stuff alone for now?

Maybe with next BIOS revision with memory compatibility updates!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> holy maccaroni - i got a small tool to messure power draw that only computer ( without monitor etc. ) get from wallplug -> cpu + soc power draw is right! O_O


draw from wall should be higher than that reading by the amount of power other things drawing power from psu require. video card #1. fans/pumps #2. small amount for led's, drives, even clock generator whether you use it or not. ram.

still same?


----------



## jearly410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbulka*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I have a little problem. My g.skill 3600 cl17 (b-die) refuses to start up on 3433 MHz. Increased voltage on DRAM (1.5V) and SoC (1.2V) doesn't help (bios 2.40). Futhermore, 102 MHz bclk сrashes when trying to boot the system. Can it be due to my M.2 SATA SSD? What am I doing wrong? Thanks.


It could definitely be the m.2 ssd, do have another hard drive to test?


----------



## D7omepro

Is this stable??
Some times it jump to 3750mhz I don't know why
Actually that happened after I changed memory settings to xmp at 2998 MHz
And I didn't change anything else








[/URL]



https://valid.x86.fr/gha97m

Please notice ram speed

BTW I just loaded default bios settings but still same


----------



## sealancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnGilbert*
> 
> Guys, I got problem to overclock my cpu using pstate method. My cpu is 1700x, mb taichi 2.40 and I can manually oc it to 3.9 stable with 3.6875v. But I don't want it to run 3.9 all the time, so I want to use pstate method to be able to slow it down when idle. The problem is, if I set pstate 0 and 1 identically, my cpu will run at maximum speed and never slow down to pstate2 speed. And if I set pstate0 and pstate1 differently or auto, my cpu will run only at lowest speed (pstate2 speed). I already tried, first to set all settings in oc tweaker to auto (llc 2) then change pstate setting and second set manual overclock but don't change anything (offset set to 0.1875), the problem still exists. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> Problem solved by changing pstate0 to custom (oc freq, stock volt), pstate1 auto, pstate2 to custom (default value).


Why not use ryzen master UI ? I have overclocked to 3.9 and when under less load it runs at lesser frequency say 1.5 or 3.2.


----------



## sealancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marvin83*
> 
> Where I'm currently at:
> 
> CPU: 1700X
> Memory: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...82E16820231914
> 
> Pre-1.0.0.6 (BIOS 2.30): CPU at 3.9 fine, couldn't surpass 2667 on memory.
> Post-1.0.0.6 (BIOS 2.40): CPU at 3.9 fine, can hit 3066 fine but get black screen and need to reset CMOS if I try for 3200. (Ugh, thanks RaphyFR! I totally forgot about the external CMOS button. I've been using the jumper, lol).
> 
> This is using the default XMP settings: 16-16-16-36-1T.
> 
> I just manually set CPU to 3900 and choose default XMP setting: 3066. I have not touched any voltages of either the CPU or the memory. I did change the memory voltage option from _Stable Mode_ to _OC Mode_, though. Should I leave the voltages and stuff alone for now?
> 
> Maybe with next BIOS revision with memory compatibility updates!


try increasing the soc voltage to 1.2v. I have f4-300015D with 15-16-16-16-35 1t. I am running it now at 3200 at 16-16-16-35 1t.


----------



## D7omepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D7omepro*
> 
> Is this stable??
> Some times it jump to 3750mhz I don't know why
> Actually that happened after I changed memory settings to xmp at 2998 MHz
> And I didn't change anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/gha97m
> 
> Please notice ram speed
> 
> BTW I just loaded default bios settings but still same


Please help


----------



## marvin83

Thanks!

I'll try when I get home and reply back.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D7omepro*
> 
> Please help


1700 XFR is 3750. On auto setting for you multi you will see it. If power plan has minimum processor state set you will see single core at 3750 while idle cores are at below normal 3000 base speed... and anywhere between


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> 1700 XFR is 3750. On auto setting for you multi you will see it. If power plan has minimum processor state set you will see single core at 3750 while idle cores are at below normal 3000 base speed... and anywhere between


pstate overclock can look similar with higher all core speed.

As for ram speed., loading defaults changes previous setting to default for ram, in this case 2100ish


----------



## sealancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D7omepro*
> 
> Please help


spikes do happen even without any overclocking thats not an issue.


----------



## D7omepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sealancer*
> 
> spikes do happen even without any overclocking thats not an issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> 1700 XFR is 3750. On auto setting for you multi you will see it. If power plan has minimum processor state set you will see single core at 3750 while idle cores are at below normal 3000 base speed... and anywhere between


ok thank u guys so i dont have to wary
im really thankful

but still i dont know y ram speed is too low


----------



## JohnGilbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sealancer*
> 
> Why not use ryzen master UI ? I have overclocked to 3.9 and when under less load it runs at lesser frequency say 1.5 or 3.2.


Yeah I knew about ryzen master. But I just wanted to learn new oc "technique",because I'm new at oc stuff.


----------



## superbulka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jearly410*
> 
> It could definitely be the m.2 ssd, do have another hard drive to test?


not yet. Will the nvme ssd work fine with bclk?


----------



## jearly410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbulka*
> 
> not yet. Will the nvme ssd work fine with bclk?


Probably not. Nvme and m.2 (usually) transfer data over pci lanes, while sata3 drives do not. When overclocking bclk those pci lanes are also overclocked and I have noticed several people running into issues when going >102bclk.


----------



## superbulka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jearly410*
> 
> Probably not. Nvme and m.2 (usually) transfer data over pci lanes, while sata3 drives do not. When overclocking bclk those pci lanes are also overclocked and I have noticed several people running into issues when going >102bclk.


ok, thanks. Do you know any ssd that works fine with bclk near 110-115?


----------



## sealancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbulka*
> 
> bclk near 110-115?


Have you really hit 110mhz in bclk, I cant go way past 102mhz.


----------



## superbulka

I have an equal problem and trying to find a solution. One of reason can be unsuccessful ssd


----------



## LRG5

AMD AGESA Interface Specification

http://support.amd.com/TechDocs/44065_Arch2008.pdf


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> AMD AGESA Interface Specification
> 
> http://support.amd.com/TechDocs/44065_Arch2008.pdf


368 pages ?? lol, that pdf like i'm reading syllabus module in my college


----------



## Chekando

Hey guys,

I've recently updated to 2.4 and I'm running some Gskill Tident Z RGB 3200 CL16 Ram, (2x8GB) and I still can't even manage anything over 2133. I know this isn't ideal RAM but I was hoping this update would have some positive effect on how fast I could run it.

Has anyone had success with this kit or have any pearls of wisdom to pass down to me?


----------



## i7Baby

Go into bios, load defaults. Set XMP to Profile 1. Nothing else. Save and Exit. Have a look in CPU-Z.

Is you ram on your mobo Memory QVL?


----------



## Tech85

I'm new to this site (and overclocking in general). I'm currently running the R5 1600 @ 3.7 (under 1.3 volts) with Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 @ 2933. I have tested this overclock using Cinebench, Aida64 (overnight) and Prime95 (2 hours), and it looks stable. The only issue I am having is during restart/reboot. Occasionally I will get either a 68 (chipset initialization error) or 0d error code. I can restart out of the 68, but 0d requires a CMOS reset or hard shutdown to resolve. Does anyone have any tips or suggestions?


----------



## Foo

Does anyone have the 2.34 beta bios for the X370 TAICHI that they can upload for me? Thanks

I didn't save them and I updated to 2.4 but 2.4 is rubbish! On 2.34 my ram booted at 3200 no problem, even allowed for slightly tighter timings. It's playing up with 2.4..... how the official release can get worse is crazy.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech85*
> 
> I'm new to this site (and overclocking in general). I'm currently running the R5 1600 @ 3.7 (under 1.3 volts) with Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 @ 2933. I have tested this overclock using Cinebench, Aida64 (overnight) and Prime95 (2 hours), and it looks stable. The only issue I am having is during restart/reboot. Occasionally I will get either a 68 (chipset initialization error) or 0d error code. I can restart out of the 68, but 0d requires a CMOS reset or hard shutdown to resolve. Does anyone have any tips or suggestions?


yep, code 68 related with PCI/PCie issue,,maybe those trouble with your graphics card (GPU not placed properly or bad/ dirty vga pins)
error 0d, what bios version you used now? lets tried to update for latest stable bios 2.4, maybe that can resolved your problem

btw, this is the good link for related with all AMI Bios problem with Asrock Taichi x370, you can check this if you meet problem related with taichi, imho

https://ami.com/ami_downloads/Aptio_V_Status_Codes.pdf


----------



## i7Baby

I'd reflash bios


----------



## Tech85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> yep, code 68 related with PCI/PCie issue,,maybe those trouble with your graphics card (GPU not placed properly or bad/ dirty vga pins)
> error 0d, what bios version you used now? lets tried to update for latest stable bios 2.4, maybe that can resolved your problem
> 
> btw, this is the good link for related with all AMI Bios problem with Asrock Taichi x370, you can check this if you meet problem related with taichi, imho
> 
> https://ami.com/ami_downloads/Aptio_V_Status_Codes.pdf


I am using the latest version 2.4.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech85*
> 
> I am using the latest version 2.4.


did your troubles still appear ?? try to clean your gpu and ram pin slot with soft eraser pencil, maybe your pin Slot dirty.
and put VGA on slot 2 (pcie 16x), and if you have dual slot ram, put on slot A2 and B2, then back to bios setting, push F9 on your keyboard, back to default 1st..after that set your RAM, choose XMP profile and save F10 after that.
hope that will resolved your problem. (PS: so far im okay with bios 2.40, at least my dual ram can touch speed 3200 mhz like a charm, but not with 4 slot, still stuck with speed 2666mhz







)


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foo*
> 
> Does anyone have the 2.34 beta bios for the X370 TAICHI that they can upload for me? Thanks
> 
> I didn't save them and I updated to 2.4 but 2.4 is rubbish! On 2.34 my ram booted at 3200 no problem, even allowed for slightly tighter timings. It's playing up with 2.4..... how the official release can get worse is crazy.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/irzt2z0m7ey1p3e/X370TC2.34?dl=0

Enjoy!


----------



## Prymus

So installed, got drivers in,and overclocked the 1700 to 3.8 offset .05 boot no issue runs cinebench fine. have not don't anything else yet. Would like to set up pstates it will downclock, but 3.8 at 1.21v I may just deal with. Any suggestions what I should do ro great links to pastate explanation and guides


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prymus*
> 
> So installed, got drivers in,and overclocked the 1700 to 3.8 offset .05 boot no issue runs cinebench fine. have not don't anything else yet. Would like to set up pstates it will downclock, but 3.8 at 1.21v I may just deal with. Any suggestions what I should do ro great links to pastate explanation and guides


read ACPI manual books, if you want to know for control CPU power management (Pstate) under bios, this is the good link for read:
http://www.acpi.info/DOWNLOADS/ACPI_5_Errata%20A.pdf

and this is general knowledges if you want to know about Pstate, and sorry i must borrow from intel website bcoz their really bright and clear for explain about this Pmanagement
















https://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2008/05/29/what-exactly-is-a-p-state-pt-1
https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/power-management-states-p-states-c-states-and-package-c-states

so, if you want to optimize full performance from ryzen CPU, set P0-state only, IMHO..im also already doing this









Enjoy learning!


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> read ACPI manual books, if you want to know for control CPU power management (Pstate) under bios, this is the good link for read:
> http://www.acpi.info/DOWNLOADS/ACPI_5_Errata%20A.pdf
> 
> and this is general knowledges if you want to know about Pstate, and sorry i must borrow from intel website bcoz their really bright and clear for explain about this Pmanagement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2008/05/29/what-exactly-is-a-p-state-pt-1
> https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/power-management-states-p-states-c-states-and-package-c-states
> 
> so, if you want to optimize full performance from ryzen CPU, set P0-state only, IMHO..im also already doing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy learning!


oh yep, almost forgot...if you lazy for reading link above, you can watch this video tutorial for ryzen OC from TechCity guy, and i love with his explanation, very simple and clear






good luck for reach a stable OC!


----------



## Foo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/irzt2z0m7ey1p3e/X370TC2.34?dl=0
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks!


----------



## hankmooody

i really dont get this 2.4 bios... if i try to overclock my cpu from 3.9 to 4.0 ghz, i get a RAM POST error...dafq?


----------



## polocash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chekando*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've recently updated to 2.4 and I'm running some Gskill Tident Z RGB 3200 CL16 Ram, (2x8GB) and I still can't even manage anything over 2133. I know this isn't ideal RAM but I was hoping this update would have some positive effect on how fast I could run it.
> 
> Has anyone had success with this kit or have any pearls of wisdom to pass down to me?


I have this same ram and I have been able to get it to 3200 pretty easily. I can do it in bios with 2.3 and 2.4. I used profile 2 and set level to 2. I think the voltage is at 3.5?

I haven't been able to go faster or increase CL yet.


----------



## kenny0048

I thought that DDR4-3466 was the limit.
3600 is not stable...


----------



## ManofGod1000

Ah nuts, I am unable to get my G Skill Ripjaws 2800 ram to run at anything above 2133. Any ideas or am I stuck there until a new bios is released beyond 2.4? I am not bothered by it because the machine is still fast, just wondering.


----------



## Demonlordess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chekando*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've recently updated to 2.4 and I'm running some Gskill Tident Z RGB 3200 CL16 Ram, (2x8GB) and I still can't even manage anything over 2133. I know this isn't ideal RAM but I was hoping this update would have some positive effect on how fast I could run it.
> 
> Has anyone had success with this kit or have any pearls of wisdom to pass down to me?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polocash*
> 
> I have this same ram and I have been able to get it to 3200 pretty easily. I can do it in bios with 2.3 and 2.4. I used profile 2 and set level to 2. I think the voltage is at 3.5?
> 
> I haven't been able to go faster or increase CL yet.


So i have the same ram, updated to 2.4 but i dont have a profile 2, when i load profile 1 it wont post.


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenny0048*
> 
> I thought that DDR4-3466 was the limit.
> 3600 is not stable...


You can get some more mhz squeezed out of your memory, but hey ... thats 1.60-1.90 vDimm.







Depends on chips.


----------



## polocash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonlordess*
> 
> So i have the same ram, updated to 2.4 but i don't have a profile 2, when i load profile 1 it won't post.


What slots are you using? I am using A1 and B1. Have you tried... https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master ..? See if you can use this.

Have you tried Asrock A tuning ... http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.us.asp#osW1064 ..?

I was told yesterday that the Samsung B dye worked better and some people have had to switch their ram out until they got this. I am not sure if there is any truth to this.


----------



## Demonlordess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polocash*
> 
> What slots are you using? I am using A1 and B1. Have you tried... https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master ..? See if you can use this.
> 
> Have you tried Asrock A tuning ... http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.us.asp#osW1064 ..?


All 4 slots are in use im running 4x 8gb. let me check that stuff out and i will update thank you!


----------



## polocash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonlordess*
> 
> All 4 slots are in use im running 4x 8gb. let me check that stuff out and i will update thank you!


I have read that 2 sticks OC better than 4. Try using 2 sticks if the first 2 options don't work. I am only using 2. Also I was going by memory, I am using 2.0 profile 1.


----------



## Demonlordess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polocash*
> 
> I have read that 2 sticks OC better than 4. Try using 2 sticks if the first 2 options don't work. I am only using 2. Also I was going by memory, I am using 2.0 profile 1.


Well tried to OC useing AMD ryzen master, and now one of the sticks died... second time this happened >.< so lets see what i can do with just 2 sticks now as i set up the RMA on this set

I think im going to wait for the RMA though, dont want to kill all RAMs at once and be with out a computer.


----------



## polocash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonlordess*
> 
> Well tried to OC useing AMD ryzen master, and now one of the sticks died... second time this happened >.< so lets see what i can do with just 2 sticks now as i set up the RMA on this set
> 
> I think im going to wait for the RMA though, dont want to kill all RAMs at once and be with out a computer.


Are they a 4 pc set?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polocash*
> 
> What slots are you using? I am using A1 and B1. Have you tried... https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master ..? See if you can use this.
> 
> Have you tried Asrock A tuning ... http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.us.asp#osW1064 ..?
> 
> I was told yesterday that the Samsung B dye worked better and some people have had to switch their ram out until they got this. I am not sure if there is any truth to this.


I'm With Corsair LPX 25600 @Hynix Chip...dual channel so far so good no problem with 3200 mhz ram speed







...but with all slot RAM populates im still stuck with 2666mhz, maybe i should change ram setting from XMP profile to manual timing setting to make this corsair RAM for reach higher speed


----------



## Demonlordess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polocash*
> 
> Are they a 4 pc set?


No when i ordered the did not have the set of 4, I got 2x https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476
Is this a problem? I know they say you should buy them in the 4 set if using 4 but how dose it differ?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonlordess*
> 
> No when i ordered the did not have the set of 4, I got 2x https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476
> Is this a problem? I know they say you should buy them in the 4 set if using 4 but how dose it differ?


No, i think you're good with that RAM..4 pcs ram (Quad Channel) will get benefit if you put them for Threadripper, but Ryzen i think dual channel is more than enough to get fully potential with high speed RAM (in certain case, especially for Gaming).


----------



## ManofGod1000

Any way I can get my GSkill ram to run at the 2800 rated speed? It will not run above 2133 but did run at 2800 on the Prime X370 Pro, at least before I bricked it with a failed bios update. (It is being reflashed but, I did not want to wait too get it back so I bought the Taichi at Micro Center last Friday.) I am running the 2.40 bios.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonlordess*
> 
> No when i ordered the did not have the set of 4, I got 2x https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476
> Is this a problem? I know they say you should buy them in the 4 set if using 4 but how dose it differ?


kits can vary even with same ic's at levels one can't find without digging deep. They're matched on the production line even though the entire run uses the same memory chips.
It's also possible for them to use completely different ic's occasionally . For example F4-3200c15 gskill kits can be either hynix or samsung and despite having the same primary timings have different subtimings . makes it much harder for imc to match up. Hardest example.

Regardless of ic's to best give your two matched pairs a chance to work you want each kit to reside in a single channel. kit 1 should be in A1 A2 and kit 2 in B1 B2. Then cross your fingers. It's worked on other boards . On the other hand if you've already done this and have them installed this way now switching them between channels, may pay off.


----------



## i7Baby

See http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ddr-dram-myths,4155.html#p2

"Simply put, mixing DRAM from different packages is a crapshoot, even when you have two identical packages of the same exact DRAM model"


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> kits can vary even with same ic's at levels one can't find without digging deep. They're matched on the production line even though the entire run uses the same memory chips.
> It's also possible for them to use completely different ic's occasionally . For example F4-3200c15 gskill kits can be either hynix or samsung and despite having the same primary timings have different subtimings . makes it much harder for imc to match up. Hardest example.
> 
> Regardless of ic's to best give your two matched pairs a chance to work you want each kit to reside in a single channel. kit 1 should be in A1 A2 and kit 2 in B1 B2. Then cross your fingers. It's worked on other boards . On the other hand if you've already done this and have them installed this way now switching them between channels, may pay off.


So, you are saying that I should swap at least the A1 and B1 to see what happens? Well, it could be that they were setup differently on my other board so, it is worth at shot. Just not tonight, do not feel like messing with the insides of my computer. Thanks for the idea. (I have 4 x 8 but I bought 2 kits at that time, not thinking about it otherwise.)


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Oh yeah, finally i can use all 4 slot ram with speed memory touches 2993 mhz ram speed with this BIOS 2.4...please give me one more for touching 3200 mhz speed with all 4 ram populates








(This is really huge improvement from 2400mhz-2666mhz-2993 mhz especially for FPS increasing with games performance)

I will check if this higher ram speed also will give gain improvement for other applications beside gaming too


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> So, you are saying that I should swap at least the A1 and B1 to see what happens? Well, it could be that they were setup differently on my other board so, it is worth at shot. Just not tonight, do not feel like messing with the insides of my computer. Thanks for the idea. (I have 4 x 8 but I bought 2 kits at that time, not thinking about it otherwise.)


nyet, actually I gave the same advice regarding mixing different kits in the x370 pro thread where it worked with completely different kits and docp. still possibly applicable. The reason is simply that each channel has it's own controller on the die. getting each one to work with only a matched kit would seem to increase chance of success when using two pairs.


----------



## CloudFire

Hey guys. Having a lot of trouble with my OC and I'd really appreciate any bit of help I can get!

My specs:

1700x
Seasonic 650w Prime PSU
G.Skill CL17 3600mhz 8gbx2
x370 Taichi 2.40 Bios

I've watched Tech City's OC guide on youtube and none of his settings worked for me. I'm only trying for a 3.8-3.9ghz OC but have been crashing (90% system crash or bsod, 10% realbench telliing me systems unstable). within 30 seconds on OCCT and Realbench. Tried all Vcore range from 1.2 to 1.425. Tried leaving everything on auto/default and only changed vcore, crashed still. Tried uping SOC to from 1 to 1.225 (every voltage setting in between), still crashed. Best luck I had was SOC at 1.035, was able to bench 30sec on Realbench with that before the program told me there's an instability detected (system didn't crash for once there). Tried setting both CPU and Soc LLC to level 2, still crashed. Disabled both C6 and the other power state settings under "zen common options", still crashed. My ram is running fine at 3200 with the 2.40bios at 16-16-16-36 with 1.35v.

From what I can gather, my 1700x doesn't like high voltages as it doesn't even post at 1.36+. I had more luck having it post around 1.2-1.25. Tried around 1.29-1.36 for the 3.8ghz, but crashed. At this point, I'm thinking it's either my cpu, mobo, or possibly ram. Been running memtest86 for 8 hours now with no errors so I don't think it's the memory. So any ideas of what I can try? I've OC-ed quite a bit of systems in the past before but I never had anywhere nearly this much trouble with a modest OC before. Just bought a MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon to test out my cpu/ram to possibly rule out the mobo as the culprit. Any ideas of any settings I may have potentially missed or which part is the unstable one in my entire build? Is it possible to have the worst 1700x in the silicon lottery? Thanks for any help!!! T_T


----------



## i7Baby

Maybe try Offset - 




I ran 3700 @ 1.225 and 3800 @ 1.3000. Before making any changes, I reset bios back to default values and put the ram back to XMP Profile 1.


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7Baby*
> 
> Maybe try Offset -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran 3700 @ 1.225 and 3800 @ 1.3000. Before making any changes, I reset bios back to default values and put the ram back to XMP Profile 1.


I'll give offset a try! Thanks!


----------



## kenny0048

Please check Tdie with HWinfo64, Do not exceed 80°C.
1700 = Tctl Limit to 80°C / Tdie Limit to 80°C
1700X = Tctl Limit to 100°C / Tdie Limit to 80°C
1800X = Tctl Limit to 100°C / Tdie Limit to 80°C

My setting example
# Start with CPU 3.4GHz, DDR4-2933 first.
# Please gradually raise the setting.


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenny0048*
> 
> Please check Tdie with HWinfo64, Do not exceed 80°C.
> 1700 = Tctl Limit to 80°C / Tdie Limit to 80°C
> 1700X = Tctl Limit to 100°C / Tdie Limit to 80°C
> 1800X = Tctl Limit to 100°C / Tdie Limit to 80°C
> 
> My setting example
> # Start with CPU 3.4GHz, DDR4-2933 first.
> # Please gradually raise the setting.


And why should we?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenny0048*
> 
> Please check Tdie with HWinfo64, Do not exceed 80°C.
> 1700 = Tctl Limit to 80°C / Tdie Limit to 80°C
> 1700X = Tctl Limit to 100°C / Tdie Limit to 80°C
> 1800X = Tctl Limit to 100°C / Tdie Limit to 80°C
> 
> My setting example
> # Start with CPU 3.4GHz, DDR4-2933 first.
> # Please gradually raise the setting.


What cooler do you use?? im never touch 65 degree C when OC to 3.9 ghz
with my convenience setting, im still happy with OC Ryzen 1700 for 3.8 ghz only, with all CPU core unpark, OCCT Linpark and Cinebench never touch 45 degree C
(but my advice, for daily use better you set default Clock..for my CPU example, im so happy with 3 Ghz clock for daily use







)

btw this my Ryzen 1700 OC 3.8 ghz result with Cinebench..with 3.9 Ghz sorry im forgot to capture pic


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudFire*
> 
> Hey guys. Having a lot of trouble with my OC and I'd really appreciate any bit of help I can get!
> 
> My specs:
> 
> 1700x
> Seasonic 650w Prime PSU
> G.Skill CL17 3600mhz 8gbx2
> x370 Taichi 2.40 Bios
> 
> I've watched Tech City's OC guide on youtube and none of his settings worked for me. I'm only trying for a 3.8-3.9ghz OC but have been crashing (90% system crash or bsod, 10% realbench telliing me systems unstable). within 30 seconds on OCCT and Realbench. Tried all Vcore range from 1.2 to 1.425. Tried leaving everything on auto/default and only changed vcore, crashed still. Tried uping SOC to from 1 to 1.225 (every voltage setting in between), still crashed. Best luck I had was SOC at 1.035, was able to bench 30sec on Realbench with that before the program told me there's an instability detected (system didn't crash for once there). Tried setting both CPU and Soc LLC to level 2, still crashed. Disabled both C6 and the other power state settings under "zen common options", still crashed. My ram is running fine at 3200 with the 2.40bios at 16-16-16-36 with 1.35v.
> 
> From what I can gather, my 1700x doesn't like high voltages as it doesn't even post at 1.36+. I had more luck having it post around 1.2-1.25. Tried around 1.29-1.36 for the 3.8ghz, but crashed. At this point, I'm thinking it's either my cpu, mobo, or possibly ram. Been running memtest86 for 8 hours now with no errors so I don't think it's the memory. So any ideas of what I can try? I've OC-ed quite a bit of systems in the past before but I never had anywhere nearly this much trouble with a modest OC before. Just bought a MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon to test out my cpu/ram to possibly rule out the mobo as the culprit. Any ideas of any settings I may have potentially missed or which part is the unstable one in my entire build? Is it possible to have the worst 1700x in the silicon lottery? Thanks for any help!!! T_T


No, ryzen 1700x have better binning than 1700...i think all Ryzen 1700x can touch 3.9ghz more easily out of box than 1700 (1700 = the true silicon lottery chip







)
curious, what cooler you used for OC ryzen 1700x ?? with stock cooling or aftermarket cooler ?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

im only put Vcore max 1.25-1.3 volt for Overclock ryzen 3.8 ghz
with Ryzen overclock into 3.9 ghz max Vcore 1.35 ghz
those Vcore i think are the sweetspot for make Asrock Taichi VRM will have long lasting life








Sorry, those just my personal opinion


----------



## kenny0048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> What cooler do you use?? im never touch 65 degree C when OC to 3.9 ghz
> with my convenience setting, im still happy with OC Ryzen 1700 for 3.8 ghz only, with all CPU core unpark, OCCT Linpark and Cinebench never touch 45 degree C
> (but my advice, for daily use better you set default Clock..for my CPU example, im so happy with 3 Ghz clock for daily use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> btw this my Ryzen 1700 OC 3.8 ghz result with Cinebench..with 3.9 Ghz sorry im forgot to capture pic


I using water cooling.
room temperature is around 28-31 ℃. (summer)
OCCT:CPU(Large Data Set) 1H is 5°C higher in temperature than Linpack 1H.

WaterBlock: Byksky CPU-XPR-ZEN-AM4
Radiator 1:Coolgate g2 240mm (60mm thickness)
Radiator 2:Barrow 360mm (60mm thickness)
PumpDC (2000-4000rpm)


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> No, ryzen 1700x have better binning than 1700...i think all Ryzen 1700x can touch 3.9ghz more easily out of box than 1700 (1700 = the true silicon lottery chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> curious, what cooler you used for OC ryzen 1700x ?? with stock cooling or aftermarket cooler ?


I thought the same of the 1700x as well. Hopefully that's the case. My cooler is the Kraken x62. My temps has always been good in my OC attempts.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> nyet, actually I gave the same advice regarding mixing different kits in the x370 pro thread where it worked with completely different kits and docp. still possibly applicable. The reason is simply that each channel has it's own controller on the die. getting each one to work with only a matched kit would seem to increase chance of success when using two pairs.


Did not help but, thanks for the suggestion anyways.







Just going to have to wait for Asrock to produce a compatible bios update, just the way it is. I do like the P State overclocking of the board and the ability to reset the bios from a back button. Personally, I wish the button had been like what is on the 990FX Extreme 9 board instead of a small button you have to use a pen or something to reach.


----------



## LRG5

got my timing tight, and is running sweet


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Did not help but, thanks for the suggestion anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just going to have to wait for Asrock to produce a compatible bios update, just the way it is. I do like the P State overclocking of the board and the ability to reset the bios from a back button. Personally, I wish the button had been like what is on the 990FX Extreme 9 board instead of a small button you have to use a pen or something to reach.


I strongly suspect it will work but need more tweaking. What do your subtimings look like at the max it will boot into windows?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

i think my Ryzen 1700 can reach maximum 3.95 ghz with vcore 1.375











When im trying set OC to 4 ghz with Vcore 1.4..LCCT and Prime95 not stable and VRM spike high too, more than 50 degree C.
Maybe some of you here with Ryzen 1700 can reach 4Ghz with Vcore 1.4 volt or less, so you will be happy because getting silicon lottery, good luck! lol
















I will try again with 4 Ghz on my Ryzen 1700, soon when im done doing small tweak to add more cooler on my VRM
















(Guys, always monitor your VRM temperature beside Tcl temp, those two Parameters really depend one of each other to make your success OC this ryzen







)

Good luck with try tweaking, guys


----------



## LXXR

you're on watercooling right ?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> you're on watercooling right ?


nope, under Air Cooler bro


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> nope, under Air Cooler bro


im done using watercooling AIO now. Im using Cryorig R1 Ultimate right now, you should try this beefy monster...so damn cool!, this can be head to head against AIO or CLC, imho


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudFire*
> 
> I thought the same of the 1700x as well. Hopefully that's the case. My cooler is the Kraken x62. My temps has always been good in my OC attempts.


try 1st for OC your ryzen 1700x with RAM set as default setting (assume your RAM not set as 3200 mhz).
If your 1700x have stable with your OC desire, you can go back to bios and set RAM above your default setting (XMP in this case) until reach 3200 mhz.
Hope you will success with that 1700x OC trial&error !


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> try 1st for OC your ryzen 1700x with RAM set as default setting (assume your RAM not set as 3200 mhz).
> If your 1700x have stable with your OC desire, you can go back to bios and set RAM above your default setting (XMP in this case) until reach 3200 mhz.
> Hope you will success with that 1700x OC trial&error !


well, your kraken x62 is more better for holding headroom than my cooler R1, so you must be miss something bcoz fail OC with your CPU. (try reapply thermal paste or clean your Radiator and push fans 1st







)


----------



## sierra248

Been saying this for awhile, now there's proof!


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> try 1st for OC your ryzen 1700x with RAM set as default setting (assume your RAM not set as 3200 mhz).
> If your 1700x have stable with your OC desire, you can go back to bios and set RAM above your default setting (XMP in this case) until reach 3200 mhz.
> Hope you will success with that 1700x OC trial&error !


Yea, I've already tried that and it crashed on virtually every setting regardless of default ram and soc voltage. Gonna test an OC on the new b350 board I bought to rule out the processor as the gimp in the system. Did memtest for 12 hours with no errors so I'm sure my ram's in the clear. It's either the mobo or processor now. Thanks for the good wishes


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Been saying this for awhile, now there's proof!


eh. a commenter pointed out that his choice of power supply for this sort of testing was going to skew his consumption results upward. I think he just doesn't want to do pstate overclocking. And it won't cut the interest. Even if he were 100% correct.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Been saying this for awhile, now there's proof!


Not sure why PState OCing is more of a hassle. I still have to set the clock I just do it with hex but I mean "9e" isn't hard to type in. Instead of setting a static voltage I just set a voltage offset and done lol, not sure why PState OCing is a hassle to some.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudFire*
> 
> Yea, I've already tried that and it crashed on virtually every setting regardless of default ram and soc voltage. Gonna test an OC on the new b350 board I bought to rule out the processor as the gimp in the system. Did memtest for 12 hours with no errors so I'm sure my ram's in the clear. It's either the mobo or processor now. Thanks for the good wishes


hm, ram good







cpu side next. good luck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Not sure why PState OCing is more of a hassle. I still have to set the clock I just do it with hex but I mean "9e" isn't hard to type in. Instead of setting a static voltage I just set a voltage offset and done lol, not sure why PState OCing is a hassle to some.


Lots of people are lazy, even taichi owners.. Too much work. omghexthissuckshelpme!


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Been saying this for awhile, now there's proof!


whos that guy, this guy ??



look his awkward messy hair, i think that because side effect because hes too much thinking with ryzen Pstate,Cstate


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Been saying this for awhile, now there's proof!


better look and learn Pstate from think link below, Noko from Hardforum :
https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/

hes explanation for Pstate so easy and clear to understood, eventhough hes use Pstate with Asus CH6 but Setting Pstate mostly the same with Asrock (thanks because this two companies are From one family)

Enjoy!


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> im done using watercooling AIO now. Im using Cryorig R1 Ultimate right now, you should try this beefy monster...so damn cool!, this can be head to head against AIO or CLC, imho


wow ... i have a noctua nh-d15se with 2 fans running at 1200rpm an i allways run into 75-85°C with 1,300v vcore and 3.8ghz.

tried different thermal pastes, different ways to apply them and all the stuff we all know - nothing changed. can't cool this 1700x properly. this is allready minus the offset! so tdie is 75-85°C and tcl is 95-105°C. -_-

bad soldered heatspreader?


----------



## StevieP24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> got my timing tight, and is running sweet


Theres a bug with tRFC when set to auto in bios shows 312 (for me) but in windows shows 606, manually adjusting in Bios fixes issue does make a noticable difference. (this is with Crosshair VI assume you can change it also on Tai Chi)


----------



## sierra248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> wow ... i have a noctua nh-d15se with 2 fans running at 1200rpm an i allways run into 75-85°C with 1,300v vcore and 3.8ghz.
> 
> tried different thermal pastes, different ways to apply them and all the stuff we all know - nothing changed. can't cool this 1700x properly. this is allready minus the offset! so tdie is 75-85°C and tcl is 95-105°C. -_-
> 
> bad soldered heatspreader?


Yeah I have the same cooler and never have seen either above 67 with [email protected] volts and memory at [email protected] 14? That seems odd. Maybe you accidentally installed the mount wrong?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

this is another trick, and i saw this can reduced your Vcore from 1.375 into 1.356 with set VDDR Soc Voltage @1.15 voltage LLC3
this is very interesting because SOC will make CPU 3.95 stable with reduce vcore like that (1.356). Well, idk if this okay for longevity using this chip safely for long use..but maybe someone here that more expert with CPU architecture can explain more detail if im using SOC beside Vcore is no problem for OC ryzen.

Help









this my other 1700 oc to 3.95 ghz after change from vcore 1.375 volt at previous thread and now set to Vcore 1.356//Soc 1.15


----------



## rekd0514

My 1700X doesn't seem to like anything beyond 3.8GHz. I just have it set at 1.35v, but it may need less than that. I haven't done a lot of testing on it since it has been very stable with that and I can get ~1700 in Cinebench with my memory at 3466.

I think I may be limited by temps with my H60, so I want to upgrade to a dual fan radiator AIO and try some better overclocks. It is hard to trust the CPU temp monitoring programs for now.


----------



## LRG5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieP24*
> 
> Theres a bug with tRFC when set to auto in bios shows 312 (for me) but in windows shows 606, manually adjusting in Bios fixes issue does make a noticable difference. (this is with Crosshair VI assume you can change it also on Tai Chi)




This is set by my XMP



But AMD CBS ( Agesa 1.0.0.6) change it to 277


----------



## greg1184

Anyone have a similar issue of Windows only showing 16GB as usable? It shows full 32MB in the BIOS.


----------



## sierra248

I can't get anything stable above 3.8. I'm running my memory at 3466 CAS14(which is great). I have both llcs at level 1 as that's what works best for me.

My setting are all auto except 1.2875 to CPU and 1.39 toRAM and 3800 on CPU. Even if I go to 3825 it will crash during Prime95, quickly too. At 3800 I can run Prime forever. I wonder if bumping my soc to 1.1 would help out? Last night I tried a 101 and 102 BCLK and crashed after a few cinebenchs in a row, sometimes not even 1. I'm on a 1700, think I just lost the silicon lottery? I've played around with everything and this is my best? I will try 1.1 on the soc later though. Even at current I run a 1699 on cinebench.

What llc are most of you guys with 1700s running to hit 3.9 or 4.0. I like the 1.2875 volts I'm running now though as I stay very cool. I've heard not to run llc 1 but it gives me the best stability, is there anything wrong with that?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a similar issue of Windows only showing 16GB as usable? It shows full 32MB in the BIOS.


ram fully seated yes/no

run memtest86 (dos) ?

tridentz RGB?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a similar issue of Windows only showing 16GB as usable? It shows full 32MB in the BIOS.


Well, just a heads up but, I damaged my R7 1700 by bending some pins when it was ripped out of the socket by the heatsink I was using. (Removed heatsink and out it came.) Because of that, I had the issue you describe above. A new R5 1600 now and the ram is working fine again.









Edit: Wait, my showed the issue in the bios and in Windows. Check MSConfig, boot tab and advanced options. From there, just make sure the maximum ram setting is not set to 16GB.


----------



## sierra248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> I can't get anything stable above 3.8. I'm running my memory at 3466 CAS14(which is great). I have both llcs at level 1 as that's what works best for me.
> 
> My setting are all auto except 1.2875 to CPU and 1.39 toRAM and 3800 on CPU. Even if I go to 3825 it will crash during Prime95, quickly too. At 3800 I can run Prime forever. I wonder if bumping my soc to 1.1 would help out? Last night I tried a 101 and 102 BCLK and crashed after a few cinebenchs in a row, sometimes not even 1. I'm on a 1700, think I just lost the silicon lottery? I've played around with everything and this is my best? I will try 1.1 on the soc later though. Even at current I run a 1699 on cinebench.
> 
> What llc are most of you guys with 1700s running to hit 3.9 or 4.0. I like the 1.2875 volts I'm running now though as I stay very cool. I've heard not to run llc 1 but it gives me the best stability, is there anything wrong with that?


Well I been messing with my overclock all day, got 3.9 stable but took quite a bit more voltage and a bump in the soc to 1.10. Im also hitting 79 degrees now! I need to figure out if it's worth running 1.4275 volts for 100mhz bump and 36 more points in cinebench, plus the increase in fan speeds? Hmm. I really don't want to go any higher on the voltage but am curious if at 1.45 if I could hit 4.0? It's been running Prime95 small Tft for 4-5 hours at 3.9, definetly feel it's stable but am worried may reduce lifespan of chip. Any suggestions?


----------



## greg1184

Pins are fine, I inspected them carefully when I rebuilt the system.

Ram are seated fine. They are G.Skills Ripjawz V memory. BIOS fully detects all 4 8gb chips, and the system boots fine.

CPU-Z Detects all 32gb


When I take out 2 of the chips same thing happens:


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> got my timing tight, and is running sweet


Um that is not tight.

The 2 bottom left timings impact performance alot...setting of 2 on each would be tight.

270 trfc would be considered tight.

Tfaw should be set @ 4* tRRD S and you can run tRRD S @ 4 with good sticks allowing for tfaw to be run @ 16...


----------



## Kooki

Here my best results of stable overclocking,
CPU 1800x @3850Mhz, DDR4 3200 Mhz 2x8Gb (G.Skill Flare 3200 14-14-14-34), Taichi bios 2.4



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a similar issue of Windows only showing 16GB as usable? It shows full 32MB in the BIOS.


Yes I had the issue and it came down to a faulty stick of memory RAM. What you should do to troubleshoot : try pairs (2x8Gb) of stricks at a time. By trial and error you will find the pair that does not work.
The BIOS will show you always the detection of the memory stick but , in case of a faulty pair, will indicate "Single channel" instead of "Dual channel" on the home page of the BIOS.

And once you find the faulty pair, return it to the seller for warranty. That is whaty I did to get a replacement.


----------



## Kooki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rekd0514*
> 
> My 1700X doesn't seem to like anything beyond 3.8GHz. I just have it set at 1.35v, but it may need less than that. I haven't done a lot of testing on it since it has been very stable with that and I can get ~1700 in Cinebench with my memory at 3466.
> 
> I think I may be limited by temps with my H60, so I want to upgrade to a dual fan radiator AIO and try some better overclocks. It is hard to trust the CPU temp monitoring programs for now.


You're not the only one. I 'm also more or less stuck to 3.8Ghz OC. You read a lot of people in forums that can't go over 3.8Ghz in a stable OC. This is the chip lottery. (I have a 1800x by the way which is the same as a 1700x).
Yes, Ryzen CPUs do not overclock ver well at all !


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

im done playing with 1700 oc








* 3.95 - 3.975 ghz can easily reach with vcore 3.56 and 3.75 volt with SOC 1.15 all with LLC3 and stable a few hours with OCCT..but the prize really expensive: temp reaching 65-68 degree celcius (my personal, this temp are so high for daily use) and VRM always touch 55degree C or more (no benefit).

** 3.8 ghz also can easily reach with vcore 1.25-1.3 with SOC 1.1 with LLC3 and also stable with a few hours OCCT, temp stable to 50-55 degree (maximum) with VRM temp not really high like 3.95 or 3.975 ghz OC.
======================================================
my personal result, if i want using this 1700 (or maybe you guys 1700x/1800x) Overclock, im go with 3.8 ghz...temp so reasonable to use for daily activity

Cheers


----------



## LRG5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Um that is not tight.
> 
> The 2 bottom left timings impact performance alot...setting of 2 on each would be tight.
> 
> 270 trfc would be considered tight.
> 
> Tfaw should be set @ 4* tRRD S and you can run tRRD S @ 4 with good sticks allowing for tfaw to be run @ 16...








Thanks Chew*



Not bad for Air, need to throw the water block back on and really push it.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> I strongly suspect it will work but need more tweaking. What do your subtimings look like at the max it will boot into windows?


Have not forgotten you, just have not had any time to do anything, at least at the moment, thanks. I just realized, though, that the Prime set the SOC to 1.1v when it ran the ram at 2800 speeds. I think I will give that a try when I get home later this evening.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Have not forgotten you, just have not had any time to do anything, at least at the moment, thanks. I just realized, though, that the Prime set the SOC to 1.1v when it ran the ram at 2800 speeds. I think I will give that a try when I get home later this evening.


yes, it's at times like this when other board is being a pain in the butt that screenshots of working settings are... usually lost on flash drive somewhere.


----------



## sierra248

Yup I'm done also. I tried everything to gain 100 mhz last night and most of yesterday. I'm sticking with 3.8 also. I can get 3.9 stable at 1.425 volts but the temp spikes and I have to ramp up my fan curve on my Noctua no-d15 to much. Plus I don't think that the long term reliability is worth it. So for those of you with Samsung b die 3200 CAs 14 memory who are having trouble with even 3.8 and 3466 on the memory: here are my settings to try with your 1700:

Load the defaults and reboot:
[email protected] volts
3466 on memory @ CAs 14
CPU voltage at auto and llc1
SOC voltage at auto and llc1
DRAM at 1.39 volts

Every single other setting is bios default, other then my fan curve which depends on your setup.

Good Luck I'm out!


----------



## chew*

I would not auto 3466 and only set primaries...taichi @ default runs very loose...performance is horrible.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> yes, it's at times like this when other board is being a pain in the butt that screenshots of working settings are... usually lost on flash drive somewhere.


Ah nuts, it did not make any difference. It actually did run at 2400 before the 2.4 update so I will just have to wait for a good firmware update, oh well.


----------



## greg1184

It seems if my RipjawzV ram doesn't work well for ryzen. Guess I will go corsair this time around.


----------



## sierra248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> It seems if my RipjawzV ram doesn't work well for ryzen. Guess I will go corsair this time around.


That's what I'm running at 3466 at CAS 14 with no problems. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232229


----------



## sierra248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I would not auto 3466 and only set primaries...taichi @ default runs very loose...performance is horrible.


Are you talking to me? I assume the xmp profile for my Gskill 3200 CAs 14 that I have set at 3466 is really good timings? Am I wrong. The timings are the same at 3466 as xmp 3200 CAs 14. I never looked to tighten timings even more but if I can get some gains that would be great. Lemme know please.


----------



## Sosul

So far I've had worse luck with 1700X's than either of the two other R7 models...
Here's my results with a X370 on the X370 Taichi board:

*System #1:*
1700X w/ X370 Taichi, NZXT X62 AIO, S340 Elite case
*Configuration #1: (static OC - stable)*
*This was the sweet spot, highest clockspeed w/ the lowest voltages that wouldn't turn the PC into a space heater...
*BIOS Settings:* ver. 2.40, 3.8 GHz, BCLK 100 (Auto: *erratic stability issues beyond 104)
Default XMP 2.0 settings (using 4x8GB B-die, F4-3200C14D-16GTZK) @3200 MHz (default clock), 14-14-14-34 (default XMP timings), 1.35V (default XMP voltage)
ver 2.40 w/ the latest AGESA has been amazing so far for memory...
Voltage Mode Stable (no real difference when set to overclock...)
VCore (Fixed voltage) set to 1.23 (defaults to 1.225V iirc)
CPU LLC set to Level 2 (slight overvolt when set to level 1)
SOC Voltage set to Auto (which defaults to 1.106V when XMP is active)
SOC LLC set to Level 2
All other voltages at default
AMD CnQ enabled, C6 state disabled, Global C-states disabled

*Temperatures:*
Ambient temperature: 25-28C
Idle temperatures: 29-34C
Stress temp #1 (AIDA64, 3 hours): 58.8-59.7C
Stress temp #2 (Prime95, 12 hours): 59-61C

*Configuration #2: (P-state OC - stable)*
*Ridiculous voltage required to squeeze out anything past 3.9GHz... my A/C kicks on constantly when I'm stress testing at these settings
*BIOS Settings:* ver. 2.40, Everything @ Auto in the "OC Tweaker" tab except XMP and both LLC levels set to Level 2...
AMD CnQ enabled, C6 state disabled, Global C-states enabled
P-states all on AUTO except for P0
P0 state settings:
FID: 9e (3.95GHz)
DID: 8 (default)
VID: 11 (1.443V)

*Note: you can either change the VID to your desired VCore or leave the VID at the default "20" (for 1700X/1800X) and manually up the voltage through the offset in the "OC Tweaker" tab. Also, the TechCity method does not work for me... I've found either of these two methods more reliable

*Temperatures:*
Ambient temperature: 25-28C
Idle temperatures: 35-38C
Stress temp #1 (AIDA64, 2 hours): 73.2-75C
Stress temp #2 (Prime95, 6 hours): 77-82.3C

*With P-State OC enabled, changed windows power plan settings for "Minimum Processor State" to 50% which allowed to undervolt/underclock automatically; still way too hot to be running that chip at such temps even with X62 fan speeds set to max

Still working to get this 1700X stable w/ P-state OC working with my 3.8GHz overclock. Like others have mentioned, 1700X does not seem to like going over 3.8GHz or even like voltages over 1.3V.

Is there any way to use a negative offset for the Vcore on the Taichi? Because 1700X/1800X defaults to 1.35V and the VID when altering P-states only goes down to 2c (1.275V), I'd like to undervolt to 1.23V (not stable when tested [email protected])


----------



## chew*

Yah the xmp is basically for intel...theres alot to gain from going full manual.

I will post up some very tight settings you can find a happy medium from there.


----------



## sierra248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah the xmp is basically for intel...theres alot to gain from going full manual.
> 
> I will post up some very tight settings you can find a happy medium from there.


Nice, I can't hit 3900 or any higher OC, would always like more speed. I'll post what I have now tomorrow. I thought the xmp at 14,14,14,34 was as tight as I could get? I did think about trying 13,13,13,34 once but kinda forgot. I thought CAs 14 was CAs 14 throughout the timings. I knew there were other memory timing options but running 3200 mem at CAs 14 at 3466, I assumed was very very good as so many others have trouble just running 3200 with the b die. Thanks Chew, when testing memory, is Prime 95 blend good enough?


----------



## chew*

Works for me unless you guys run into a game or something that crashes i am going to keep using it. Key is just ticking blend then custom then 90% ram imo.


----------



## Kromium

Anyone with 2400 RAM managed to clock higher than 2993?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

So far so good im doing some tweaking with Ryzen 1700 :



my old GPU gtx-980ti can push more higher with fps reaching 112-118 fps (overclock 3.85 ghz) from 93 fps (base clock ryzen 1700- 3ghz) with increasing fps 78%. (im so happy, lol!







)
I think this is the sweetspot for Ryzen 1700 (especially) if you want OC 1700, CPU when full load not touching 64 degree Celcius under OCCT test few hours and idle temp 28-29 degree C, and what im so happy VRM also not so high too under full load with peak temp 41 degreeC under OCCT (VRM idle 26 degreeC) too.

this my setting....Overclock 1700-3.85 Ghz
CPU OC : 1.325volt with LLC2
SOC : 1.15 LLC2
RAM (my personal) : all populated slot with speed 2993 mhz, 32GB (CAS 15)...timing set manual, turn off XMP....(if your RAM OC with speed more than 2993mhz, i think your fps will increasing too, IMHO







)
C global enable and C6 im enable too.
Pstate (im not touch it!) i dont think im really need this parameter tweak!









good luck boys and girls! you can follow my trick above, if still confused we can discuss more further later


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> That's what I'm running at 3466 at CAS 14 with no problems. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232229


Every time I pair up the ram whether 2 or 4 chips it runs in single channel mode in the BIOS and windows only designates half of the amount as usable. Hopefully it's not the motherboard.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sosul*
> 
> So far I've had worse luck with 1700X's than either of the two other R7 models...
> Here's my results with a X370 on the X370 Taichi board:
> 
> *System #1:*
> 1700X w/ X370 Taichi, NZXT X62 AIO, S340 Elite case
> *Configuration #1: (static OC - stable)*
> *This was the sweet spot, highest clockspeed w/ the lowest voltages that wouldn't turn the PC into a space heater...
> *BIOS Settings:* ver. 2.40, 3.8 GHz, BCLK 100 (Auto: *erratic stability issues beyond 104)
> Default XMP 2.0 settings (using 4x8GB B-die, F4-3200C14D-16GTZK) @3200 MHz (default clock), 14-14-14-34 (default XMP timings), 1.35V (default XMP voltage)
> ver 2.40 w/ the latest AGESA has been amazing so far for memory...
> Voltage Mode Stable (no real difference when set to overclock...)
> VCore (Fixed voltage) set to 1.23 (defaults to 1.225V iirc)
> CPU LLC set to Level 2 (slight overvolt when set to level 1)
> SOC Voltage set to Auto (which defaults to 1.106V when XMP is active)
> SOC LLC set to Level 2
> All other voltages at default
> AMD CnQ enabled, C6 state disabled, Global C-states disabled
> 
> *Temperatures:*
> Ambient temperature: 25-28C
> Idle temperatures: 29-34C
> Stress temp #1 (AIDA64, 3 hours): 58.8-59.7C
> Stress temp #2 (Prime95, 12 hours): 59-61C
> 
> *Configuration #2: (P-state OC - stable)*
> *Ridiculous voltage required to squeeze out anything past 3.9GHz... my A/C kicks on constantly when I'm stress testing at these settings
> *BIOS Settings:* ver. 2.40, Everything @ Auto in the "OC Tweaker" tab except XMP and both LLC levels set to Level 2...
> AMD CnQ enabled, C6 state disabled, Global C-states enabled
> P-states all on AUTO except for P0
> P0 state settings:
> FID: 9e (3.95GHz)
> DID: 8 (default)
> VID: 11 (1.443V)
> 
> *Note: you can either change the VID to your desired VCore or leave the VID at the default "20" (for 1700X/1800X) and manually up the voltage through the offset in the "OC Tweaker" tab. Also, the TechCity method does not work for me... I've found either of these two methods more reliable
> 
> *Temperatures:*
> Ambient temperature: 25-28C
> Idle temperatures: 35-38C
> Stress temp #1 (AIDA64, 2 hours): 73.2-75C
> Stress temp #2 (Prime95, 6 hours): 77-82.3C
> 
> *With P-State OC enabled, changed windows power plan settings for "Minimum Processor State" to 50% which allowed to undervolt/underclock automatically; still way too hot to be running that chip at such temps even with X62 fan speeds set to max
> 
> Still working to get this 1700X stable w/ P-state OC working with my 3.8GHz overclock. Like others have mentioned, 1700X does not seem to like going over 3.8GHz or even like voltages over 1.3V.
> 
> Is there any way to use a negative offset for the Vcore on the Taichi? Because 1700X/1800X defaults to 1.35V and the VID when altering P-states only goes down to 2c (1.275V), I'd like to undervolt to 1.23V (not stable when tested [email protected])


Those temps don't look that bad to me considering the 1.44v. Those are synthetic test so I imagine under normal/gaming loads you would be in the lower 60's?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Every time I pair up the ram whether 2 or 4 chips it runs in single channel mode in the BIOS and windows only designates half of the amount as usable. Hopefully it's not the motherboard.


I believe you can isolate which slots are not showing up by using cpuz. I'd start with 4 dimms. note results. then move to two , repeat. note results


----------



## chew*

This is as aggressive as you can get on TAICHI.........you must have extremely good sticks......I am not referring to bin/speed/price I am referring to you need a lucky or binned set.......

Some of my other sets can not run this tight......I will make more conservative but performance oriented profiles later.....

Here is an image of timings at there tightest for those that want to dial them down themselves..........



3399...my chip is not fond of higher at least when extracting best performance.


Bios Profile

virginmaryv2.txt 60k .txt file


Rename to .BIN to use.


----------



## sierra248

Should I back em down to 3200 and run tight timings or try staying at 3466 and go from there?


----------



## Anty

chew - do you still have C6H? how do they behave there?


----------



## chew*

Chip is my limit...i have an exactly identical set i am testing...

C6h i have not bothered since i was not happy 32m pi performance kept going down...still on 1001 bios.

It is not as good as the above set for subtimings....in fact i think my other 3200 c14 set is better subtiming wise than this new 3600 kit i am working on.

Literally its luck of the draw with mem kits.

I would run tight if going faster is a headache to tune...tight subs @ 3200 is = to loose @ 3333 in 32m pi in my testing.


----------



## Anty

but you are talking about same set on c6h vs taichi or 3600 vs 3200? or two different [email protected] on two MB?


----------



## chew*

Using same 4 sets on taichi...huge variance between each set of ram subtiming wise..all b-die.

Strength wise it goes

3600 c15 kit uber
3200 kit c14 good
3600 kit c15 meh
3200 c14 flare bsod..

All with the above linked profile


----------



## Anty

huh - quite random....

c6h same fussy?


----------



## chew*

The randomness with b-die is crazy.

Yah the c6h can be fussy if not dialed in right.


----------



## sierra248

How do you get that Ryzen timing app running so I can see all my timings in Windows and take a screen shot. I think I found the link to download but I don't know how to open?


----------



## chew*

It requires winring files like ktk17 and coretemp software


----------



## LRG5

Sierra248

you have to run it as administrator


----------



## LRG5

.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> I believe you can isolate which slots are not showing up by using cpuz. I'd start with 4 dimms. note results. then move to two , repeat. note results


Interestingly CPU Z detects the full amount.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> I believe you can isolate which slots are not showing up by using cpuz. I'd start with 4 dimms. note results. then move to two , repeat. note results


What is funny is that all 4 chips are showing up on CPUZ.


It is also being shown on the BIOS, but it says "single channel mode"

And then Windows shows the full amount but then says half of it usable, whether I have all 32GB or only put 2 of the chips (16GB).



I may get a new set of chips and see if that fixes it.


----------



## chew*

Anyone else have this issue? I got 4 sticks of 3600 i can look into it...


----------



## LRG5

test each stick one at a time in A1, B1 may be bad MB.


----------



## greg1184

Sure enough, I put chips in A1, A2 and windows fully detects:


Additionally my overclocks are working appropriately without the F9 code boot loops.

Apparently, the issue is with the B-slots. When I put one chip in B1, it gives me a 0D code.

A slots it is for now.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Sure enough, I put chips in A1, A2 and windows fully detects:
> 
> 
> Additionally my overclocks are working appropriately without the F9 code boot loops.
> 
> Apparently, the issue is with the B-slots. When I put one chip in B1, it gives me a 0D code.
> 
> A slots it is for now.


B2 works?


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> B2 works?


Nope. Same thing. 0D code.


----------



## kenny0048

If Bus Clock exceeds the range of 99.9-100.1 MHz, add to PLL voltage. (keep it to distortion rate of 0.3% or less)
Please monitor BusClock with HWinfo.
# case of CPU 3.8GHz-4.0GHz and DDR4 3466-3600.
# There is an individual difference in the best PLL voltage.

PLL 2.0V


PLL2.1V


If the PLL clock distortion rate is high, a higher VCore is required.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

I am...with Crucial ballistix 2400mhz can be overclocked to 3000 mhz (16GB)

with another RAM, Corsair lpx256000 can go through 3400mhz (max)..higher than 3.4Ghz BSOD


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kromium*
> 
> Anyone with 2400 RAM managed to clock higher than 2993?


I am...with Crucial ballistix 2400mhz can be overclocked to 3000 mhz (16GB)

with another RAM, Corsair lpx256000 can go through 3400mhz (max)..higher than 3.4Ghz BSOD


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> I am...with Crucial ballistix 2400mhz can be overclocked to 3000 mhz (16GB)
> 
> with another RAM, Corsair lpx256000 can go through 3400mhz (max)..higher than 3.4Ghz BSOD


sorry, this is wrong quote


----------



## greg1184

Good news is I ran AIDA overnight at 3.9ghz at 1.31875 and its stable for 6 hours. Maybe having 2 Chips on A1 and A2 isn't so bad.







I guess I am deprived dual channel mode.


----------



## chew*

pc 3200 aggressive profile.....most trident z can probably do this.......model number in screenshot.....



pc3200.txt 60k .txt file


rename to .bin

moving on to 32g DR 2 x 16 and 4 x 8 now.........


----------



## LRG5

Did you check the socket B1, look at each pin, one broken, missing or bent. You might find something in it. If all looks good call Asrock and
see if you can RMA it.


----------



## LRG5

Nice work.

Thanks again Chew* you the man!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> Did you check the socket B1, look at each pin, one broken, missing or bent. You might find something in it. If all looks good call Asrock and
> see if you can RMA it.


@greg1184 I'm pretty sure this was intended for you. LRG5 is right. Need to eliminate chip as potential source of problem. Previous board had memory issues at first boot? & This one also iirc.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> @greg1184 I'm pretty sure this was intended for you. LRG5 is right. Need to eliminate chip as potential source of problem. Previous board had memory issues at first boot? & This one also iirc.


First board wouldn't turn on period. DO A.

Second board at furst had problems posting until I reseat the CPU and reinstall everything. Now the B slots are not detecting RAM on windows properly. I have 2 chips on A1 A2 which are detecting fine.


----------



## chew*

What are you cooling it with?.

Custom water? Or any other non stock mounting?


----------



## sierra248

Chew I went through and put in these timings and Prime95 blend has been running for an hour or so. One thing though, I couldn't find some of those setting in the DRAM configuration in the bios? I entered in the first line, though one wasn't listed most of the second was and none of the third line was listed? Are they somewhere else in the bios? I can say I didn't gain anything in cinebench though. But as you say they are very aggressive timings and many were half the xmp profile numbers. I'm still at 3466 too.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> This is as aggressive as you can get on TAICHI.........you must have extremely good sticks......I am not referring to bin/speed/price I am referring to you need a lucky or binned set.......
> 
> Some of my other sets can not run this tight......I will make more conservative but performance oriented profiles later.....
> 
> Here is an image of timings at there tightest for those that want to dial them down themselves..........
> 
> 
> 
> 3399...my chip is not fond of higher at least when extracting best performance.
> 
> 
> Bios Profile
> 
> virginmaryv2.txt 60k .txt file
> 
> 
> Rename to .BIN to use.


----------



## chew*

Gains will be in anything that relies on latency "not aida" 32m pi and games or apps that like latency versus just raw speed.

I think ripping a dvd and stuff like that benefits.

Right side in non accessible in bios.

Trfc in bios was 270/192/132

Other that those 2...everything else should be tuneable/seeable.

You can probably try geekbench...my subs vs auto...that should show how much of a difference there is....i have never run it...


----------



## sierra248

Ok cool, thanks for the help! Which two are you talking about? And what do you mean by Trfc in bios was 270/192/132?
For trfc I put in what was listed 270
For trfc(ns) I did 162 not 192
I don't see another trfc to put 132
Thanks chew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Gains will be in anything that relies on latency "not aida" 32m pi and games or apps that like latency versus just raw speed.
> 
> I think ripping a dvd and stuff like that benefits.
> 
> Right side in non accessible in bios.
> 
> Trfc in bios was 270/192/132
> 
> Other that those 2...everything else should be tuneable/seeable.


----------



## chew*

Its trfc 1/2/3 in bios. Trfc(ns) we have no control over.


----------



## sierra248

Was just gonna post to u, it crashed. I was on my iPad so I couldn't look as it was running Prime, I saw what your talking bout now that's why I was posting. I did have them wrong though so maybe this will be stable. I had 270/162/256. I will enter in 270/192/132 what you put and try again. Your really helpful. I appreciate it allot. if I crash again it's just guessing game huh, change em till u find stable huh? Boy there's allot of options to change and rerun Prime. Guess I know why I'm doing this weekend if this isn't stable!


----------



## chew*

Well if it crashes try what i did...3333 and 102 bclk...66 mhz less not gonna be end of world


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

I think maximum temperature for Ryzen 1700 before BSOD is 70 degreeC







, im never exceed that temperature without free of BSOD


----------



## sierra248

Chew we must have similar b dies as 3333 and 102 is still going stable at the tight timings. I'm at 3725 and 102 also = 3799. I'm on a1700 though and 1.2875 volts. I'm gonna let the custom Prime95 run at 14,400 Ram testing. Thanks again for the help. I'll let you know if I can get my OC up a little stable. Gonna try 3750 tomorrow. I don't think it will work but maybe. Oh by the way, I'm running my dram at 1.40 volts, you also?


----------



## chew*

1.38 so yah 1.40 according to voltage monitors...iirc board over volts vdimmm .020

It will probably go higher.

I am running conservative in this summer heat.


----------



## Kooki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> moving on to 32g DR 2 x 16 and 4 x 8 now.........


Hey Chew,
I'm curious to see how you do with 32Gb in 4x 8Gb mode. Because I tried with G.Skill Flare 3200 4x8Gb and hit a wall with the Taichi motherboard : it only recognizes 2 sticks of 8 Gb in dual channel mode. As soon as you install 4 sticks, it runs in single channel mode (and as a consequence Windows recognizes only half, so 16Gb instead of 32Gb).
I can swap any combination of 2 sticks in any configuration, it works fine.
I can try running the sticks at 2133 or 2400 or 2666, still only single channel when installing the 4 sticks.

By the way I'm using the last 2.40 BIOS, so this BIOS version does not seem to support 4 sticks of memory. For information I even returned and got a new pair of memory sticks thinking the sticks were the problem. But no joy, even with the replacement I reproduce the issue.
So it looks to me to be a motherboard limitation









Any idea what I could try ?


----------



## i7Baby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kooki*
> 
> Hey Chew,
> I'm curious to see how you do with 32Gb in 4x 8Gb mode. Because I tried with G.Skill Flare 3200 4x8Gb and hit a wall with the Taichi motherboard : it only recognizes 2 sticks of 8 Gb in dual channel mode. As soon as you install 4 sticks, it runs in single channel mode (and as a consequence Windows recognizes only half, so 16Gb instead of 32Gb).
> I can swap any combination of 2 sticks in any configuration, it works fine.
> I can try running the sticks at 2133 or 2400 or 2666, still only single channel when installing the 4 sticks.
> 
> By the way I'm using the last 2.40 BIOS, so this BIOS version does not seem to support 4 sticks of memory. For information I even returned and got a new pair of memory sticks thinking the sticks were the problem. But no joy, even with the replacement I reproduce the issue.
> So it looks to me to be a motherboard limitation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what I could try ?


There are some 4 stick kits in the Taichi' memory QVL - http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/#Memory

Is your's one of them?


----------



## Mikkinen

Hi, everyone work with ram corsair lpx 3200c16 ver. 5.39 (hynix) to 3200 mhz?
I don't stable above 2933 with agesa 1.0.0.6...


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikkinen*
> 
> Hi, everyone work with ram corsair lpx 3200c16 ver. 5.39 (hynix) to 3200 mhz?
> I don't stable above 2933 with agesa 1.0.0.6...


I am:
3200 mhz
2 populated slot stable with 3200 mhz CAS14 (modified manually @timing bios)..put @ram slot A2 and B2

3,066 mhz
4 slot stable with 3,066 mhz CAS15 (15-15-15-36-54) all slot used

2,993 mhz
4 slot stable with CAS14

all those im doing with set timing manually under bios

goodluck bro!


----------



## Mikkinen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> I am:
> 3200 mhz
> 2 populated slot stable with 3200 mhz CAS14 (modified manually @timing bios)..put @ram slot A2 and B2
> 
> 3,066 mhz
> 4 slot stable with 3,066 mhz CAS15 (15-15-15-36-54) all slot used
> 
> 2,993 mhz
> 4 slot stable with CAS14
> 
> all those im doing with set timing manually under bios
> 
> goodluck bro!


Thank you!

Can help me to setting 2x8gb? Can you post your settings ram screenshot from bios?


----------



## kenny0048

I wrote a batch file that switches the power plan every fixed time
It will be an error or fixed clock if an inappropriate P-state is set
# Please do not forget to manually restore the power plan after test



http://www.mediafire.com/file/7jhvbal5t99xagw/Ryzen_Custom_P-state_tester.zip


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> yes, it's at times like this when other board is being a pain in the butt that screenshots of working settings are... usually lost on flash drive somewhere.


Oh, the 1.1v SOC did not help. Mind you, I am running 4 x 8GB GSkill 2800 Ram and this board may just not like it yet. I am glad that I picked it up though because this is the status of my board at Asus RMA: Material/spare part(s) shortage. Item is on order and/or incoming.

Basically, I have given up on the ram speed thing for the moment and will just enjoy my computer as is. Oh that, and I am tired of crawling under my desk every time I need to reset my bios.


----------



## chew*

I have had 4 sticks posted and working.

Fwiw i load xmp with flare x it wont even post...i am fairly certain bios needs work for flare x...i reported it already.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have had 4 sticks posted and working.
> 
> Fwiw i load xmp with flare x it wont even post...i am fairly certain bios needs work for flare x...i reported it already.


How do I go about reporting my ram issues? They cannot fix it if they do not even know about it.


----------



## chew*

You would have to contact asrock support i guess...i just skype message certain individuals in marketing however.

For 32g operation i have found vddp to be key on taichi.

I do not adjust soc or vdimm from my 2x8g settings(1.050)...just vddp to 1.2...and stock vdimm on 2x16gb..seems they like less vdimm.

Have a baseline 3200 c14 run almost done with a 24hour pass...post it up soon..

I have enough ram in enough speed bins to put a decent dent in compatibility issues...


----------



## chew*

baseline timings for 2x16g......no profile....not tuned for performance yet....key notes 1.2vddp.....rest is normal.....


----------



## sierra248

Chew, those tight timings at 3333 and 102 BCLK ran Prime95 custom 14,400 memory usage for 12 hours straight. I tried to overclock 25mhz more 3750 at 102 with 1.30 volts but crashed within 1/2 hour. I guess I'm at the limit! So right now my settings are

CPU @ 3725 @ 102 [email protected] 1.2875 Volts
MEM @ 3333 @ 102 BCLK @ 1.40 Volts, I think I can turn this to 1.39 as was stable at that before. When I tried to run 3466 @ 102 BCLK I bumped it up. I'll play around later.

I'll post a screen shot up after my nephew is done stressing my 1080 with roblox

I know many would kill for these setting but if I was gonna go after any mor speed where should I try first, not the CPU, it's maxed at 3.8 but are there even tighter timings I could try?


----------



## greg1184

Anyone have experience with AsRock RMA service? Do they have an Advanced RMA? I doubt it.


----------



## chew*

Tighter might work but i noticed drops in performance in general when to tight across a multitude of benchmarks.

Beyond that dropping a thread = memory instability. Dropping a thread then bsod is extreme memory instability.

No thread drops black screen flashing port 80 is vcore/cpu speed.

1.2875 is fairly conservative..might be at the point where you need .050 to .100 for the next 100 mhz jump which is typical for ryzen.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Anyone have experience with AsRock RMA service? Do they have an Advanced RMA? I doubt it.


I just got done RMA'ing a board through them. took a total of 11 days. and as far as an advanced RMA, I am not sure what this is. but I do know they do not Cross ship boards. and if you want it shipped back to you any faster than the slowest fedex ground speed. you have to tell them that up front and they will then charge you for it. I'm sure that is normal. but the no cross shipping kinda irritated me.

Then when you do get your board back expect it to be just about the worst "working" condition possible, mine was covered with dirt and dust.
The DIMM slots had some kind of dirt stuck in them, black smudges all over the white plastic I/O shroud and my white gear silkscreen on my taichi was distinctly yellow.
On top of it all there were several deep gouges along the board by the CPU socket with the traces clearly showing through when the light reflected off of them.
I really don't know how you make marks like that. I can only imagine Captain Hook was attempting to install a CPU cooler

http://s211.photobucket.com/user/coreykill99/media/20170617_181037.jpg.html


----------



## sierra248

I've tried all the way up to 1.45 and still can't get 3.9. Even with 1.35 I can't get 3.85 stable. I've hit the sweet spot on my CPU. That's all she'll do, it's kinda nice though as so few volts I can run the fans nice and quiet.


----------



## Kooki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7Baby*
> 
> There are some 4 stick kits in the Taichi' memory QVL - http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/#Memory
> 
> Is your's one of them?


Yes it is the first in the list (see picture), but it says indeed it was only tested for two slots (2x8Gb) and not for 4x8Gb. So i guess that explains why it does not work with my 4 sticks








Anyone interested to buy the two extra sticks from me that I can't use ?


----------



## chew*

You have flare x...be patient...having it sorted out.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kooki*
> 
> Yes it is the first in the list (see picture), but it says indeed it was only tested for two slots (2x8Gb) and not for 4x8Gb. So i guess that explains why it does not work with my 4 sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested to buy the two extra sticks from me that I can't use ?


qvl's lag behind bios development and end user testing. Even launch day qvl results were very shortly behind actual results achieved.. too early to get rid of ram . course it looks like you'll be able to resell at profit with price trend still stupid...


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kooki*
> 
> Yes it is the first in the list (see picture), but it says indeed it was only tested for two slots (2x8Gb) and not for 4x8Gb. So i guess that explains why it does not work with my 4 sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested to buy the two extra sticks from me that I can't use ?


And in the qvl list is written -> DUAL CHANNEL with 2! pcs

Not 4 pcs like with other memory.


----------



## i7Baby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikkinen*
> 
> Hi, everyone work with ram corsair lpx 3200c16 ver. 5.39 (hynix) to 3200 mhz?
> I don't stable above 2933 with agesa 1.0.0.6...


What motherboard? Is is on the motherboard Memory QVL?


----------



## LRG5

On Air, stock Bios, your Ram timings


----------



## sierra248

That's impressive cinebench for 3.4ghz. Why does cpuz show 3.8 but cinebench shows 3.4?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> 
> 
> On Air, stock Bios, your Ram timings


----------



## sphenwitz

I went through the exact same thing. Pretty much wasted good couple days of my life there.


----------



## LRG5

@sierra248
its 3.85, cinebench has a problem. look at cpu-z clocks

I run 3466 Ram 24/7 at stock muli.


----------



## sierra248

Gotcha, best I ever ran stable was 3.8 and 3433 but a 1700 even in cinebench. May be Windows 8 too. Now that I'm at 3725(102 BCLK, SO 3.8) and 3333(102 BCLK SO 3400), I used "chews" super tight timings and can't run 3433 anymore. But now my best cinebench is 1688. Was just wondering how your score was so high at 3.4, now I understand cpu-z is correct, that makes more sense. It's still a very good cinebench score. I ran a 1755 once unstable at 4.0 once, excactly once.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> @sierra248
> its 3.85, cinebench has a problem. look at cpu-z clocks
> 
> I run 3466 Ram 24/7 at stock muli.


----------



## chew*

Cb is spotty.. Need to run 3-5 times score can go plus/minus 20...probably branch prediction/throttling at work.

Trying to balance performance out. If games get better good...if get worse lmk i will sort it out.


----------



## Mikkinen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7Baby*
> 
> What motherboard? Is is on the motherboard Memory QVL?


I've Taichi, in memory QVL my ram was only 2933mhz, but now the QVL isn't update to agesa 1.0.0.6..in new generic amd list there are my ram CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ver. 5.39 2x8gb to 3200mhz.


----------



## sphenwitz

Can we get some screenshots for a stable OC of a 1700 with Flare X 2x8gb kit?

Am I right in saying that the key to getting a P-state OC is to set p states and overclock at first, *then* revert the voltage and multiplayer back to auto after a successful boot into the overclock? Yet keep the P-state global disabled, with your overclock p-states in p0 and p1 (the rest auto?)

^That's what I got from that Australian guy's video and pretty much the only SOLID walkthrough we've had : (

I have Ryzen 1700 on 2.40 BIOS. I've seen what sierra and chew* are talking about with the 102mhz multiplier (this is bclk?)

I'm plugged in with what I think are the correct numbers, please confirm?

*Sierra, note that p-state 1 wants to go to 3720, not 3725.

*chew*, you were saying VDDP at 1.20? I saw other places 1.05... which seems to be bootable.

-And I supposed to be on LLC 2 on both settings? , I'm able to boot on AUTO and LLC 2 on both.

These are taken after I did the initial overclock and then cleared to auto (on Multiplier and v core.








On a side note:*Everyone make sure that your fans are on full speed* (unless you want them to be on a curve)

DO NOT CLICK FAN TUNING (seen here) It will start a self test and possibly slow some fans down by certain %ages.


DO click into Fantastic tuning and set all fans to Full


And DO make sure you are letting the MOBO know where your water pump is. (Default, they are all set to Fan style, SET TO WATERPUMP)
(I have mine on cha_fan3, who knows why ... who knows how much hair I've lost )



This is NOT a walkthrough. I'm just getting some visual clarification.


----------



## sierra248

/sphenwitz we are not doing P-State overclocking. We are doing full time overclocks. The flarex stuff seems odd as it's supposed to be made for Ryzen but I haven't seen many get great results with them as compared to a good set of b die regular RAM. I must use llc 1 on both my CPU and SOC, I know it seems nobody else does but it's only thing I can get 100% stable with my setup, why, I have no idea?


----------



## kenny0048

If you need it
BIOS screen shot is F12 key.
USB memory formatted with FAT32 is required. (NTFS is not support)
# Partitions may need to be active.
# If it is not active, use DISKPART command or other Partition Tool to activate the partition. (USB Memory)



When using a smart phone camera
Move the mouse cursor to center and shoot with center focus then it will good.
# Focus misalignment occurring because the center of BIOS screen is black


----------



## chew*

I have fans set on normal for all profiles i am making...worst case max heat helps trigger instability.


----------



## kenny0048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have fans set on normal for all profiles i am making...worst case max heat helps trigger instability.


X370 Taichi, fan control is not Tctl (Max 100c) / Tdie (Max 80c).
Based on the temperature of CPU socket thermistor.
It might be a good idea to try out the custom setting.
Proper setting: 30 ℃ ~ 45 ℃ / PWM 30 - 100

# Fan Control Exsample (PWM, 12 cm FAN)
Temperature 1: 30
Duty 1: 25
Temperature 2: 35
Duty 2: 40
Temperature 3: 40
Duty 3: 60
Temperature 4: 45
Duty 4: 100
Source Temp: CPU

# Fan Control Exsample (PWM, 14 cm FAN)
Temperature 1: 30
Duty 1: 50
Temperature 2: 35
Duty 2: 50
Temperature 3: 40
Duty 3: 60
Temperature 4: 45
Duty 4: 100
Source Temp: CPU

# Fan Control Exsample (PWM, DDC pump)
Temperature 1: 30
Duty 1: 10
Temperature 2: 35
Duty 2: 20
Temperature 3: 40
Duty 3: 30
Temperature 4: 45
Duty 4: 80
Source Temp: CPU

# Fan Control Exsample (PWM, D5 pump PWM model)
Temperature 1: 30
Duty 1: 25
Temperature 2: 35
Duty 2: 25
Temperature 3: 40
Duty 3: 30
Temperature 4: 45
Duty 4: 80
Source Temp: CPU


----------



## chew*

Nah. Heat is a necessity as is an avg quality cpu for my testing.


----------



## LRG5

@sierra248

here one on custom water



this Agesa 1.0.0.4 with Bios 2.34 Ram at 3200


----------



## LRG5

I like to use this for a quick test of stable bility.


----------



## sierra248

Damn that's as high a cinebench score I've seen with Ryzen and I've seen faster overclocks and much faster memory. Your doing something right! I'm sure the 1800x silicon u have is quite a bit better then my 1700. But I put that money into a 1080.


----------



## LRG5

@sierra248

1700x

Im in to benching


----------



## sierra248

I may try out his loose timings and see If I can run past 3700, see weather tight timings at lower clock or loose at higher are faster?


----------



## LRG5

@sierra248

thanks man, I like the bus timing 110 !!! at 3200

I find that above 102 bus, system can not read my SSD. On video he must be using a HD only.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> I may try out his loose timings and see If I can run past 3700, see weather tight timings at lower clock or loose at higher are faster?


it's a reasonable given that past 3200 the df increase is not beneficial compared to the performance of tighter timings. But everyone should check for themselves. Better to learn and KNOW in my opinion


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> @sierra248
> 
> thanks man, I like the bus timing 110 !!! at 3200
> 
> I find that above 102 bus, system can not read my SSD. On video he must be using a HD only.


NVME or SATA? Sata should not be having issue


----------



## nezzarix

I'm preparing a new build for next week. Could someone recommend a good AIO cooler that works well with this board + 1700X? I'm hoping to OC to 3.8+Ghz but am having a difficult time finding a good AIO that performs well without being too loud. I've read through a bunch of reviews, but many have contradicting results.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix*
> 
> I'm preparing a new build for next week. Could someone recommend a good AIO cooler that works well with this board + 1700X? I'm hoping to OC to 3.8+Ghz but am having a difficult time finding a good AIO that performs well without being too loud. I've read through a bunch of reviews, but many have contradicting results.


if your casing can install Corsair H110i, grab that toys! you will lovely with that beefy to cooling down your next ryzen rig


----------



## LRG5

I like the Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4

2-140mm Fans dual towers. The only thing its BIG!!. You need a large Case or Open Bench system with low profile ram,
but it will do the job very well.


----------



## chew*

ok I was gone for a few days.

I let this run while gone.....

I like these settings for 32g DR.......but I am going to venture into dropping vddp lower. Once I do that I will shoot up whichever profile is safer/better.


----------



## carbide87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> ok I was gone for a few days.
> 
> I let this run while gone.....
> 
> I like these settings for 32g DR.......but I am going to venture into dropping vddp lower. Once I do that I will shoot up whichever profile is safer/better.


Any advice for 32GB 4x8? I've got mine stable at more or less the rated speed for the sticks (3200C14), but any advice for tweaking is always welcome. I've got the RAM voltage set to 1.4, SOC at 1.1 with Level 3 LLC, and I changed the ProcODT setting. I'll have to reboot to double-check that value real quick. I haven't started any CPU overclocking yet.



*EDIT:* Level 2 LLC on the V_SOC, not Level 3, and 48Ohm ProcODT. It passed a 6 hour SiSoft burn-in test and a 1.5 hour AIDA64 memory stress test with no issues.


----------



## chew*

Generally speaking...DR will be harder then 4x8.

I will get to 4x8g soon.


----------



## oile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Generally speaking...DR will be harder then 4x8.
> 
> I will get to 4x8g soon.


Wich Vddp voltage are you using/aiming to?


----------



## chew*

Aiming to run within "amd quoted safe spec 1.050" although i think some have confused it with cldo_vddp...found in a totally different section on taichi.


----------



## oile

Yes, that cldo_vddp came with Agesa 1006 in another section to help cold boot


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oile*
> 
> Yes, that cldo_vddp came with Agesa 1006 in another section to help cold boot


erm, pretty sure that one is there to help move memory holes.. could be wrong. will have to reread amd community update.


----------



## LRG5

@Chew^

can you make you memory tables a little bigger, little hard to read for us old folks.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> @Chew^
> 
> can you make you memory tables a little bigger, little hard to read for us old folks.


or not so old folks?

click... too small.
right click, open in new tab.. usually larger.

lazy guy holds control and taps +
until can read without clicking. . new tab and enlarging from there is sometimes is useful for reading rest of post.


----------



## chew*

Ok so let the above run rip overnight with only "vddp" not cldo_vddp set to 1.050....woke up to an apparent crash and infinite reboot loop.

Bumped it to 1.150 letting it rip again...if pass will drop to 1.10 and retest.

Goal as with anything is to get a solid pass with least possible volts before i toss up a profile.

Tbh DR is a pain and still "needs work" still seeing symptoms i saw in early launch....example 16-16-16 3399 passes all boot codes...but black screen...no vga ala pci_e. Same cpu...so we know it is capable of 3399...

Still have some options left in reserve to try and get around this.

Btw...be advised...your cpu can boot @ xxx speed on memory with multiple odt settings...however...there is a sweet spot...effeciency goes down (times get slower) with for example...48/53/60...one of the 3 will be fast...2 will be slow..basically saying...compare performance.


----------



## daffy.duck




----------



## chew*

Cool vid...those settings are "tweaked" already in the profiles.

Auto on taichi is loose as i have said.


----------



## sierra248

I find if you save the photo of the timings and print em there perfect to read.


----------



## shadowxaero

I have been having pretty good luck with these timings. Memtest86 did 8 passes and Memtest86+ 6 passes no errors.

3.9Ghz OC btw

Edit: Probably easier to see


----------



## chew*

?


----------



## bandario

Just gone through a complete format + install of windows 10 thinking my drivers had gone skewif.

Fresh install of windows + bluetooth driver from asrock x370 taichi support page has confirmed that for whatever reason, bluetooth has stopped working on my motherboard.

Has anyone else experienced the same?


----------



## chew*

Oh...last i checked wifi disable for bluetooth to work and vice versa iirc.

Not sure if it was a bug...or not but that was noted along time ago on release.

Think bluetooth was killing wifi performance...it has been awhile...honestly can not remember.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Oh...last i checked wifi disable for bluetooth to work and vice versa iirc.
> 
> Not sure if it was a bug...or not but that was noted along time ago on release.
> 
> Think bluetooth was killing wifi performance...it has been awhile...honestly can not remember.


loading issue. solved by fugger? removed both, installed.... wifi first? then bt. or vice versa. fixed.


----------



## chew*

I think drmlordx posted something about it...can not remember.


----------



## bandario

The plot thickens.

I found a forum post from someone with the same chipset on another board.

They had the exact same thing happen as soon as they installed windows 10 creators update: There is an unknown USB Device (Device Descriptor Request Failed) in device manager, and bluetooth has **** the bed.

Now I just need to figure out how to get rid of creators update...


----------



## chew*

Good find...bad MS...


----------



## sb43

I hope I didn't mess up, but I bought my new rig, and these along with it:

Toshiba OCZ
(X2) Toshiba OCZ RD400 Series Solid State Drive PCIe NVMe M.2 512GB with MLC Flash (RVD400-M22280-512G)

and my ram is:
G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Intel Z170 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-32GVRB

I didn't think about the supported hardware. Am I going to have issues?


----------



## Lisanderus

[email protected] 1.3v llc1, all energy off, soc 1.05 llc3, vddp stock, proc53, mem hof [email protected] 1.345v chew`s max agressive.


Also some mini-research.

Minimal soc stable:
3466-cpu 3.8: 1.17500+
3466-cpu stock: 1.12500
3333-cpu 3.8: 1.05

ProcOdt post.


And hope chew write timing guide 24x7 for "poor people" who struggle with Hynix AFR double side at 2133.. and other more common IC.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sb43*
> 
> I hope I didn't mess up, but I bought my new rig, and these along with it:
> 
> Toshiba OCZ
> (X2) Toshiba OCZ RD400 Series Solid State Drive PCIe NVMe M.2 512GB with MLC Flash (RVD400-M22280-512G)
> 
> and my ram is:
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Intel Z170 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-32GVRB
> 
> I didn't think about the supported hardware. Am I going to have issues?


Those chips match the 16GB kit F4-3200C16D-16GVKB and that kit is randomly either 4Gb Samsung D-Die or 8Gb Hynix M-Die. See:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/

If you do get them please let us know if you do get it to run at its rated 3200 speed and what memory chip yours had.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisanderus*
> 
> [email protected] 1.3v llc1, all energy off, soc 1.05 llc3, vddp stock, proc53, mem hof [email protected] 1.345v chew`s max agressive.
> 
> 
> Also some mini-research.
> 
> Minimal soc stable:
> 3466-cpu 3.8: 1.17500+
> 3466-cpu stock: 1.12500
> 3333-cpu 3.8: 1.05
> 
> ProcOdt post.
> 
> 
> And hope chew write timing guide 24x7 for "poor people" who struggle with Hynix AFR double side at 2133.. and other more common IC.


Those things give me a migraine....but i do have a 2400 10-12-12-28 DR kit...

Guess i can buy a bottle of motrin...

I have cheap quality b die to...c16 3200...guess i can give those a shot.


----------



## sb43

None of this have answered my 2 questions.


----------



## pschorr1123

sb43. The only problem you will encounter with your RD400 as a boot drive will be the drive will disappear if you restart from windows. It won't even show up in the bios. I originally thought it was a BIOS issue but Toshiba's support FAQ reveals other Ryzen owners experience the same thing. Unfortunately there is no real fix as the issue is with the Toshiba NVME driver. The MS driver doesn't have that issue but doesn't perform as well. I just shut down my machine rather than restart. If you do restart you have to power off the machine (cold boot) for the drive to remain in a valid state. It will be a real pain in the ass if you are trying to dial in your OC numbers. As for the RAM I can't help you as I'm running Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000,C15. It runs at 2933 with Bios 2.40 however my CPU needs much more vcore voltage to hit the same clocks as with the 2.00 bios.
2.00 R7 1700 3.7 2666 ram stock 1.1875 , 3.8 @1.275, 3.9 @1.35 all llc 3.
2.40 R7 1700 3.7 2933 @1.25 , 3.8 @ 1.325, 3.9 fails bench-marking. not willing to go over 1.4 all llc 3


----------



## chew*

got my bottle of motrin at the ready........

going to take a while to figure out what they can do and where the sweet spot is performance wise.......


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> I like the Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4
> 
> 2-140mm Fans dual towers. The only thing its BIG!!. You need a large Case or Open Bench system with low profile ram,
> but it will do the job very well.


use this cooler
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sb43*
> 
> I hope I didn't mess up, but I bought my new rig, and these along with it:
> 
> Toshiba OCZ
> (X2) Toshiba OCZ RD400 Series Solid State Drive PCIe NVMe M.2 512GB with MLC Flash (RVD400-M22280-512G)
> 
> and my ram is:
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Intel Z170 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-32GVRB
> 
> I didn't think about the supported hardware. Am I going to have issues?


Grab that toys asap, you will be okay with that components...no conflicts with those components with ryzen cpu








(but you must to remember, if you grab RAM with quad core capability, that power not be fully effective on ryzen CPU..this is dual ram DDR support, not Quad...if you want make optimal with QuadRam, wait until Threadripper coming on august







)


----------



## 1M4TO

i jumped in the bandwagon guys, 1700 and taichi delivering today.
as of now i'll use my old 4x4 corsair 2800 mhz lpx kit from my old 5820k setup, which ram do you suggest me to get for the taichi? i'll need probably 32gb (3dsmax/photoshop/zbrush and so on user other than gaming as well).
so 16x2 gb would be fine i thinkmbut also 8x4 wont be a problem, 32gb for my needs are enough.
also, whats the fastest way to know if i get a good clocker or not?


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> use this cooler
> Grab that toys asap, you will be okay with that components...no conflicts with those components with ryzen cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but you must to remember, if you grab RAM with quad core capability, that power not be fully effective on ryzen CPU..this is dual ram DDR support, not Quad...if you want make optimal with QuadRam, wait until Threadripper coming on august
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I think he is getting that so he can have 32GB total not for quad channel memory. Also the possible issue he will have is that it might not be able to actually run at 3200. Hopefully if he gets it he will post up what type of memory he ended up with and what speeds he was able to get to work.


----------



## shaofutzer

OK.. So the adventure continues. Running a 1600 on a Taichi (BIOS 2.26), I was able to finally clock my Corsair Vengeance PC 3000 ram to 2933 with decent timings. I, of course, wasn't happy with this. I ordered this 2 x 8GB set pf PC 3600 Trident Z : F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW and after installing it, my system wouldn't boot past PC 2133. Before I returned the RAM, I decided to try the old tried and true method of re-seating the sticks and lo and behold - I was able to clock the RAM at PC 3200 with 14-14-14-34 timings on my first try and with my mild (no overvolt 3.7Ghz) OC, I've been running fine for almost a week now. I Aida64ed, Prime95ed, and MemTested the crap out of the sticks and have experienced no weird behavior from my system. So...

The night before last, a pretty bad thunderstorm rolled in. Being old-fashioned, I unplugged everything from the wall before things got ugly. After the storm had passed, I rebooted my system and played some Warframe (great game) for a few hours before retiring for the night. Still worried about the storm coming back while I was asleep, I powered down and unplugged everything from the wall.

So... I woke up yesterday morning and hit the power button and... it goes into a boot loop. I reset to factory defaults and manage to get into Windows. I run Aida64 for a while before determining that the system is somewhat stable (but the RAM has defaulted back to PC 2133). I then decide out of desperation to try re-seating the RAM again - BAM, I'm able to boot back at PC 3200 with-14-14-14-34 timings. I then proceed to run MemTest, Aida64, and Prime95 again and everything SEEMS peachy...

So... My question is... What the hell happened and why have I had to reseat this RAM twice? The first system I built was a 386DX BTW, so I have plenty of system building experience. This one just has me scratching my noggin... Could the RAM slots on my mobo be fried? WHAT GIVES???

Just to add: I've installed hundreds, maybe thousands of RAM sticks in the past. My build area is practically a clean room - I shower before working on my computer, wear a ball cap, keep myself grounded, and use compressed air liberally. Yes, I have mild OCD. I don't think it could possibly be due to debris in the RAM slots. What gets me is that I fully expected the sticks to fail MemTest, but I had it running from 9PM last night to 7AM this morning and they seem fine. I'm running Aida64 torture test as I type this.

Any suggestions guys?


----------



## xethi

hello all,

i have been reading everything ryzen related for the past 2month and this thread obviously so here is what happend with me for now:

part 1:]

i just made my ryzen build havent done a pc since 2009 :]

my setup: ryzen 1700 + le Grand Macho Rt cooler with taichi board and 2x8gb flare x rams 3200.

initial setup went smooth to windows install ect ectt.

on first boot i just activated xmp profile at 3200 for rams and booted stock for the rest.

2 days later i flashed bios as is to 2.4 came out of the box 2.2 .

that somehow caused my ssd 850evo to show on safe to remove sutff in windows if anyone know why?

later i tried oc at 1.2v 3600ghz then 1.2v 3700ghz and 1.2v 3800ghz

all 3 at soc 1.05 llc 3 for cpu and llc 2 for soc and the xmp profile.

i tested with cinebench r15 got up to 1697 on 3800ghz and 1656 at 3700ghz. and 1612 at 3600ghz.

i monitor using hwinfo64 and cpuz didnt do more stress test other then the bench of cpuz and played a few hours of gta 5 and overwatch on full settings almost at 1440p and never crashed.also temps never reached above 50c under load.

ill continue later but some wierd stuff happend to me not sure if related to auto setting of rams on the taichi. too many numbers to check them 1by1 now :]


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xethi*
> 
> hello all,
> 
> i have been reading everything ryzen related for the past 2month and this thread obviously so here is what happend with me for now:
> 
> part 1:]
> 
> i just made my ryzen build havent done a pc since 2009 :]
> 
> my setup: ryzen 1700 + le Grand Macho Rt cooler with taichi board and 2x8gb flare x rams 3200.
> 
> initial setup went smooth to windows install ect ectt.
> 
> on first boot i just activated xmp profile at 3200 for rams and booted stock for the rest.
> 
> 2 days later i flashed bios as is to 2.4 came out of the box 2.2 .
> 
> that somehow caused my ssd 850evo to show on safe to remove sutff in windows if anyone know why?
> 
> later i tried oc at 1.2v 3600ghz then 1.2v 3700ghz and 1.2v 3800ghz
> 
> all 3 at soc 1.05 llc 3 for cpu and llc 2 for soc and the xmp profile.
> 
> i tested with cinebench r15 got up to 1697 on 3800ghz and 1656 at 3700ghz. and 1612 at 3600ghz.
> 
> i monitor using hwinfo64 and cpuz didnt do more stress test other then the bench of cpuz and played a few hours of gta 5 and overwatch on full settings almost at 1440p and never crashed.also temps never reached above 50c under load.
> 
> ill continue later but some wierd stuff happend to me not sure if related to auto setting of rams on the taichi. too many numbers to check them 1by1 now :]


Hi too,
nice, finally someone here already used Le Macho RT...








btw, can you hit R7-1700 with OC 4ghz with that beefy?? i really excited with that beefy air cooler








thanks


----------



## xethi

Havent tried going that high yet getting to know the system but iam sure le macho rt can handle it depending on how high vcore ill need to put.

about le grand macho it looks greats easy install very low noise level and matches the board with its white fan on white board reflects led nicely. i love it.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xethi*
> 
> Havent tried going that high yet getting to know the system but iam sure le macho rt can handle it depending on how high vcore ill need to put.
> 
> about le grand macho it looks greats easy install very low noise level and matches the board with its white fan on white board reflects led nicely. i love it.


Im also with air cooler, Cryorig R1 ultimate...but sadly, i cant go above 1,41v vcore to push my 1700 overclock above 4ghz


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> i jumped in the bandwagon guys, 1700 and taichi delivering today.
> as of now i'll use my old 4x4 corsair 2800 mhz lpx kit from my old 5820k setup, which ram do you suggest me to get for the taichi? i'll need probably 32gb (3dsmax/photoshop/zbrush and so on user other than gaming as well).
> so 16x2 gb would be fine i thinkmbut also 8x4 wont be a problem, 32gb for my needs are enough.
> also, whats the fastest way to know if i get a good clocker or not?


Get the high frequency low CAS Trident Z stuff. I have have enjoyed my Trident Z 3200 CL15 kit. I managed to get timings of 14-15-14-21-29 CR1 stable.

https://valid.x86.fr/eq78r5


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaofutzer*
> 
> OK.. So the adventure continues. Running a 1600 on a Taichi (BIOS 2.26), I was able to finally clock my Corsair Vengeance PC 3000 ram to 2933 with decent timings. I, of course, wasn't happy with this. I ordered this 2 x 8GB set pf PC 3600 Trident Z : F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW and after installing it, my system wouldn't boot past PC 2133. Before I returned the RAM, I decided to try the old tried and true method of re-seating the sticks and lo and behold - I was able to clock the RAM at PC 3200 with 14-14-14-34 timings on my first try and with my mild (no overvolt 3.7Ghz) OC, I've been running fine for almost a week now. I Aida64ed, Prime95ed, and MemTested the crap out of the sticks and have experienced no weird behavior from my system. So...
> 
> The night before last, a pretty bad thunderstorm rolled in. Being old-fashioned, I unplugged everything from the wall before things got ugly. After the storm had passed, I rebooted my system and played some Warframe (great game) for a few hours before retiring for the night. Still worried about the storm coming back while I was asleep, I powered down and unplugged everything from the wall.
> 
> So... I woke up yesterday morning and hit the power button and... it goes into a boot loop. I reset to factory defaults and manage to get into Windows. I run Aida64 for a while before determining that the system is somewhat stable (but the RAM has defaulted back to PC 2133). I then decide out of desperation to try re-seating the RAM again - BAM, I'm able to boot back at PC 3200 with-14-14-14-34 timings. I then proceed to run MemTest, Aida64, and Prime95 again and everything SEEMS peachy...
> 
> So... My question is... What the hell happened and why have I had to reseat this RAM twice? The first system I built was a 386DX BTW, so I have plenty of system building experience. This one just has me scratching my noggin... Could the RAM slots on my mobo be fried? WHAT GIVES???
> 
> Just to add: I've installed hundreds, maybe thousands of RAM sticks in the past. My build area is practically a clean room - I shower before working on my computer, wear a ball cap, keep myself grounded, and use compressed air liberally. Yes, I have mild OCD. I don't think it could possibly be due to debris in the RAM slots. What gets me is that I fully expected the sticks to fail MemTest, but I had it running from 9PM last night to 7AM this morning and they seem fine. I'm running Aida64 torture test as I type this.
> 
> Any suggestions guys?


cold boot issue? Crops up more if system is fully powered down with ram settings that appear perfectly stable.


----------



## sb43

Thank You. I just wanted some affirmation.


----------



## sb43

Thank You. I will RMA and do the Samsing 96 Evo. I'm in no hurry to build this just yet.


----------



## sb43

Well, it came today. Will I be alright with the m2 ? I like the Toshiba.


----------



## Sgang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> Im also with air cooler, Cryorig R1 ultimate...but sadly, i cant go above 1,41v vcore to push my 1700 overclock above 4ghz


Hi which ram do you use with the cryorig? did you have issues of space?

Thanks


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgang*
> 
> Hi which ram do you use with the cryorig? did you have issues of space?
> 
> Thanks


Im using Corsair LPX 25600, no clearance issue with this RAM for using all slot
another my RAM were Crucial Ballistic Sport, but using two slot only A2 and B2


----------



## bloot

Agesa 1.0.0.6*a* is coming http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=5451&title=agesa-1006a


----------



## LXXR

But whats inside?


----------



## 1M4TO

there is no guide on overclocking with this motherboard yet?
sadly today i have no videocard...
i'm not sure if keep the taichi or jump in the crosshair bandwagon
just ordered 2*8gb 3200 corsair kit, old ram 4*4gb dr corsair 2800 worksmfine at 2666mhz straight away with xmp profile


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> there is no guide on overclocking with this motherboard yet?
> sadly today i have no videocard...
> i'm not sure if keep the taichi or jump in the crosshair bandwagon
> just ordered 2*8gb 3200 corsair kit, old ram 4*4gb dr corsair 2800 worksmfine at 2666mhz straight away with xmp profile


At this point in time it would be more of a guide per bios revision. Drastic changes with different versions.

Board still has bios bugs.

Have been posting up profiles to alleviate the learning curve/bug workarounds.

For most with b-die 3200 c14 the pc 3200 profile should be load and go...tune your cpu overclock and voltages and enjoy.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> there is no guide on overclocking with this motherboard yet?
> sadly today i have no videocard...
> i'm not sure if keep the taichi or jump in the crosshair bandwagon
> just ordered 2*8gb 3200 corsair kit, old ram 4*4gb dr corsair 2800 worksmfine at 2666mhz straight away with xmp profile


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> there is no guide on overclocking with this motherboard yet?
> sadly today i have no videocard...
> i'm not sure if keep the taichi or jump in the crosshair bandwagon
> just ordered 2*8gb 3200 corsair kit, old ram 4*4gb dr corsair 2800 worksmfine at 2666mhz straight away with xmp profile


lol, why you not stay with taichi bandwagon







...this is more cool than CH6 (still with agesa 1.0.0.4//ancient







)

for easy oc
Set manual setting ..set your desire/ want speed Oc..let Vin alone, dont change (1.18v for 1700 and 1.2..v for 1700x/1800x)

Vcore..1.2 or 1.25 if you want to push ryzen to 3.85ghz..set LLC2/3...and Soc 1.15 set LLC2/3
(for OC ryzen to 3.9 and 3.95ghz...im forgot with Vcore setting, still in bios







)
Pstate..you can set to Pstate0 only or let them auto

C6 disable, Ctate disable and CoolnQuiet on..done


----------



## Averywhite

Just got my Taichi in today with the rest of my parts arriving on Thursday. Looks like I have a bunch of reading to do!


----------



## chew*

*Huge Disclaimer. use at your own risk. vddp is @ 1.2v in this profile. longterm effects are unknown. I was informed when asked-->"Not sure you are juicing a lot of things on that line"*

That said.......

32G DR taichi 2.4 bios B die


Bios profile Taichi 2.4 bios 32g DR pc 3200 rename to .BIN

32gtune.txt 60k .txt file


----------



## sb43

I am wondering if my ram will fit under my D15 cooler????????
Also I bought 2 sticks of M2 1 TB each. this damn thing better fly. Nothing is put together yet. I got $1600.00 in this pig. It better!


----------



## 1M4TO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> lol, why you not stay with taichi bandwagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...this is more cool than CH6 (still with agesa 1.0.0.4//ancient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> for easy oc
> Set manual setting ..set your desire/ want speed Oc..let Vin alone, dont change (1.18v for 1700 and 1.2..v for 1700x/1800x)
> 
> Vcore..1.2 or 1.25 if you want to push ryzen to 3.85ghz..set LLC2/3...and Soc 1.15 set LLC2/3
> (for OC ryzen to 3.9 and 3.95ghz...im forgot with Vcore setting, still in bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Pstate..you can set to Pstate0 only or let them auto
> 
> C6 disable, Ctate disable and CoolnQuiet on..done


well i didnt decided anything yet so








i got my 1700 up and running yesterday and it worked great with 4*4gb kit 2800 from my old corsair kit @2666mhz. i played a couple hours with it.
i did a quick trip on the bios and tried 3.8 on all cores at 1,25 and if i remember correct, it did boot but crashed after a while, might be due to llc or could my cpu angry volt?
so i went down to 3.7 with 1.35v and it worked, i didn't stress test and the overclock was just manual with 1,35v and fixed frequency, nothing else chsnged aside xmp profile on the 4*4 corsair kit running at 1,2v andd it worked fine even tho the temp were not great, around 60/65 under gaming but i saw a spike of 86...expected on spire anyway.. which tool read correct temps?
but one thing that bothered me was , with default bios (2,20 or 2,30 was on, didnt updated yet) and defsult values on the bios the cpu was not going down in frequency but stuck at 3.2 all the time.
why?
is it possible to overclock and have the cpu adjusting the freq depending on the workload?
the idea of having the cpu running 100% all the time is not very good to my eyes.
so you suggest me 1,2/1,25 for 3,85 and llc2 or 3?
sadly till tomorrow (hopefully) i'll be with no videocard so cannot test.
also im still on spire my old wb doesnt fit on am4, im waiting the adaper for it.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> *Huge Disclaimer. use at your own risk. vddp is @ 1.2v in this profile. longterm effects are unknown. I was informed when asked-->"Not sure you are juicing a lot of things on that line"*
> 
> That said.......
> 
> 32G DR taichi 2.4 bios B die
> 
> 
> Bios profile Taichi 2.4 bios 32g DR pc 3200 rename to .BIN
> 
> 32gtune.txt 60k .txt file


Chew, you are the best!!


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sb43*
> 
> I am wondering if my ram will fit under my D15 cooler????????
> Also I bought 2 sticks of M2 1 TB each. this damn thing better fly. Nothing is put together yet. I got $1600.00 in this pig. It better!


if you only use RAM on slot A2 and B2, you will be fine with D15
if you use RAM with low profile, you will be fine too using all your ram slots not conflict with D15 clearance
but if you urged to use all RAM slot with tall heatsink RAM, you should move front fan D15 slighty above from default D15 fan position to compensated from your tall ram, or change your front fan D15 with slim fan!

cheers


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> well i didnt decided anything yet so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got my 1700 up and running yesterday and it worked great with 4*4gb kit 2800 from my old corsair kit @2666mhz. i played a couple hours with it.
> i did a quick trip on the bios and tried 3.8 on all cores at 1,25 and if i remember correct, it did boot but crashed after a while, might be due to llc or could my cpu angry volt?
> so i went down to 3.7 with 1.35v and it worked, i didn't stress test and the overclock was just manual with 1,35v and fixed frequency, nothing else chsnged aside xmp profile on the 4*4 corsair kit running at 1,2v andd it worked fine even tho the temp were not great, around 60/65 under gaming but i saw a spike of 86...expected on spire anyway.. which tool read correct temps?
> but one thing that bothered me was , with default bios (2,20 or 2,30 was on, didnt updated yet) and defsult values on the bios the cpu was not going down in frequency but stuck at 3.2 all the time.
> why?
> is it possible to overclock and have the cpu adjusting the freq depending on the workload?
> the idea of having the cpu running 100% all the time is not very good to my eyes.
> so you suggest me 1,2/1,25 for 3,85 and llc2 or 3?
> sadly till tomorrow (hopefully) i'll be with no videocard so cannot test.
> also im still on spire my old wb doesnt fit on am4, im waiting the adaper for it.


thats weird








im never touch 40 degreeC temp max with taichi when playing my favourite Games GTA-5 with all ultra/max setting, except my GPU temp touch 60degreeC







. CPU workload also using 20-25% max only.
hmm...overclock ryzen 3.7 ghz with vcore 1.35 is no good, too high







. Try to set oc back to 3.85 ghz again with vcore 1.2 or 1.25 with LLC2 and let SOC auto ( maybe soc setting will make problem with your ryzen).
Oh yeah, for stress test you can set Prime95 with small FFT only, this useful for test CPU only..if pass for a few hours you can change with blend test on prime95 (CPU+ram test)
or try with OCCT stress test.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> well i didnt decided anything yet so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got my 1700 up and running yesterday and it worked great with 4*4gb kit 2800 from my old corsair kit @2666mhz. i played a couple hours with it.
> i did a quick trip on the bios and tried 3.8 on all cores at 1,25 and if i remember correct, it did boot but crashed after a while, might be due to llc or could my cpu angry volt?
> so i went down to 3.7 with 1.35v and it worked, i didn't stress test and the overclock was just manual with 1,35v and fixed frequency, nothing else chsnged aside xmp profile on the 4*4 corsair kit running at 1,2v andd it worked fine even tho the temp were not great, around 60/65 under gaming but i saw a spike of 86...expected on spire anyway.. which tool read correct temps?
> but one thing that bothered me was , with default bios (2,20 or 2,30 was on, didnt updated yet) and defsult values on the bios the cpu was not going down in frequency but stuck at 3.2 all the time.
> why?
> is it possible to overclock and have the cpu adjusting the freq depending on the workload?
> the idea of having the cpu running 100% all the time is not very good to my eyes.
> so you suggest me 1,2/1,25 for 3,85 and llc2 or 3?
> sadly till tomorrow (hopefully) i'll be with no videocard so cannot test.
> also im still on spire my old wb doesnt fit on am4, im waiting the adaper for it.


oh yeah one more thing, if you want to OC ryzen, make sure you invest better cooler with ryzen stock cooler, spire..temp are so high when you bump up exponentially when you rise up Voltage Vcore on ryzen


----------



## x370

So I was running XMP 3200cl14 with my dualrank [Trident Z] F4-3200C14D-32GTZ and noticed something wrong with the performance, turns out the subtimings are very loose (2.40 bios). I've used Stilt's 3200 safe subtimings from CH6 thread and the performance is significantly better both in synthetic (AIDA) and real world (hitman & rotr) benchs. Stable after 1000% memtest coverage and in prime blend test so far. Also I have BankGroupSwap & BankGroupSwapAlt enabled in bios but rtc shows it as disabled not sure if just reading error. Soc voltage is at 1v LLC5 stable after 1 hour prime95 blend test 16t but I need to do more testing. Lowers max temps by 3-4c though.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x370*
> 
> So I was running XMP 3200cl14 with my dualrank [Trident Z] F4-3200C14D-32GTZ and noticed something wrong with the performance, turns out the subtimings are very loose (2.40 bios). I've used Stilt's 3200 safe subtimings from CH6 thread and the performance is significantly better both in synthetic (AIDA) and real world (hitman & rotr) benchs. Stable after 1000% memtest coverage and in prime blend test so far. Also I have BankGroupSwap & BankGroupSwapAlt enabled in bios but rtc shows it as disabled not sure if just reading error. Soc voltage is at 1v LLC5 stable after 1 hour prime95 blend test 16t but I need to do more testing. Lowers max temps by 3-4c though.


Interesting, I assume the same settings could be used with F4-3200C14D-32GVR because as far as I can see it is the same chips in a different package. Honestly, is there even a difference between the F4-3200C14D-32GVR and F4-3200C14D-32GTZ other than the heatsink? Does one of them cool better or something?


----------



## 1M4TO

ok everything up and running, bios stock, new ram corsair kit (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) running like that:




as you can see they are hynix, but i just loaded xmp profile in the bios and booted fine @ 3200mhz

still on bios 2.20 (im going to update now to the latest).
im going to try a lil oc with the info provided by lastryzen









btw how do i find if my ram are SR or DR?
are the ram settings ok?
can i try to push them further 3200/timings after cpu oc or bad idea?

also why the cpu freq is stuck at 3.2 all the time?


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> btw how do i find if my ram are SR or DR?


Single: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/duplicates/649ay8/ram_collection_thread_please_post_your_ram/


----------



## nged72

Need Help...

Randomly tried the LEDs on my Mobo via ASRock RBG LED program. They wont turn off now.

Tried checking the BIOS and they are "OFF" there (even tried turning them on and then off)...but nothing works.

Even took out the CMOS Battery!, CMOS Button, Uninstalled and Re-Installed RBG LED.

Damn things are blinding me.

The only thing I did diff today was OC the memory and update the BIOS to 2.40 (Finally got 3200 on RAM just by Auto)


----------



## chew*

Led off then click apply to all channels


----------



## nged72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Led off then click apply to all channels


Doesnt work. I have tried everything.

The program just freezes after I switch it to On or Off. Even if I just change colors or the effect it doesn't apply it or change.

Trying to do a fresh 2.0 BIOS

EDIT: Didnt work either x.x

EDIT: Apparent Chipset problems with this board as stated by Tech Support at Asrock. RMA incoming.


----------



## x370

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Interesting, I assume the same settings could be used with F4-3200C14D-32GVR because as far as I can see it is the same chips in a different package. Honestly, is there even a difference between the F4-3200C14D-32GVR and F4-3200C14D-32GTZ other than the heatsink? Does one of them cool better or something?


To be safe I assumed GTZ (TridentZ) has higher quality ICs than GVR (Ripjaws) because TridentZ is newer and higher priced. Idk if true though. Both should be samsung b-die judging by the timings.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x370*
> 
> To be safe I assumed GTZ (TridentZ) has higher quality ICs than GVR (Ripjaws) because TridentZ is newer and higher priced. Idk if true though. Both should be samsung b-die judging by the timings.


They are both samsung b-die, that is why I wonder what the actual difference really is other than the heatsink and price.


----------



## 1M4TO

mmmm i think i got a very bad chip, i cant stay stable at 3.7 on all cores at 1.25, the computer goes black screen even with ram at auto, for 3.8 i had to try 1.35 and still not sure its stable, as soon as i try 3850 for some reason the multiplier get stuck at 15.5x...
I think im going to send it back to amazon, the temp also are crazy stuff, nearby 40c in idle (for some reason the frequency is stuck at that freq.).
Ok im using spire cooler but that is getting ridiculous high, after couple mins of 3.8 at 1.350 the temp was going toward 90c...
something wrong in here


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> ok everything up and running, bios stock, new ram corsair kit (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) running like that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see they are hynix, but i just loaded xmp profile in the bios and booted fine @ 3200mhz
> 
> still on bios 2.20 (im going to update now to the latest).
> im going to try a lil oc with the info provided by lastryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw how do i find if my ram are SR or DR?
> are the ram settings ok?
> can i try to push them further 3200/timings after cpu oc or bad idea?
> 
> also why the cpu freq is stuck at 3.2 all the time?


your memory with SR now, look at on command rate 1T


----------



## nuttoza012

My ram GTZB TRIDENTZ 3200C-16D CL 16-18-18-38 can anyone use this and raise it up to 3200 my taichi 2.40 only up to 3066 can anyone guid me up plz


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuttoza012*
> 
> My ram GTZB TRIDENTZ 3200C-16D CL 16-18-18-38 can anyone use this and raise it up to 3200 my taichi 2.40 only up to 3066 can anyone guid me up plz


Bump up SOC and RAM voltages a tad bit and maybe try a CAS of 18 and see if you can boot.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> mmmm i think i got a very bad chip, i cant stay stable at 3.7 on all cores at 1.25, the computer goes black screen even with ram at auto, for 3.8 i had to try 1.35 and still not sure its stable, as soon as i try 3850 for some reason the multiplier get stuck at 15.5x...
> I think im going to send it back to amazon, the temp also are crazy stuff, nearby 40c in idle (for some reason the frequency is stuck at that freq.).
> Ok im using spire cooler but that is getting ridiculous high, after couple mins of 3.8 at 1.350 the temp was going toward 90c...
> something wrong in here


For the xx25, xx50, and xx75 OCs I have to use PState OCing or the freq gets stuck at 15.5, maybe just a bug with the Taichi.

Make sure you have good contact between the cooler and the CPU, maybe re-seat the cooler. I have never run Ryzen on air so not sure how good air temps should be although 1.35v is pretty low and 90c seems really high for that.

What Thermal Paste are you using btw?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> For the xx25, xx50, and xx75 OCs I have to use PState OCing of the freq gets stuck at 15.5, maybe just a big with the Taichi.
> 
> Make sure you have good contact between the cooler and the CPU, maybe re-seat the cooler. I have never run Ryzen on air so not sure how good air temps should be although 1.35v is pretty low and 90c seems really high for that.
> 
> What Thermal Paste are you using btw?


im with P9 paste, Cryorig R1 thermal paste stock~ hehe








but will replace with Gelid for the next paste replacement


----------



## 1M4TO

im using the ceramic arctic one's.
i trioed to re-seat the cooler, but i don't get it, im testing atm, @ 3.7 ghz the cpu require 1.31 to be stable with mem @ 2933 1T.
I think the voltage required for stable 3.8 will go near 1.4.
The temps still so freaking high, the cpu stays always at 3.7 (reason unknown yet....) and 3.7/idleing the temp is 50 c (lol).
im not sure to keep this setup, the cpu is going black screen, if i let the cpu @ stock and put fixed 1.2v on the bios the computer goes black screen after few mins of occt.
Now im running occt, i started 10 min s ago with the above setting the temp is 91 celsius, i know it is high i have no idea why, i never had troubles with the 5820k and that thermal paste.
the cooler is also set to full throttle on the taichi bios.
Im leaning toward to send back the cpu as faulty (and it might be tbh) and get a 1700x instead..just 50 euro more expensive, and instead send back the taichi for the ch6 keep the asrock..


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> im using the ceramic arctic one's.
> i trioed to re-seat the cooler, but i don't get it, im testing atm, @ 3.7 ghz the cpu require 1.31 to be stable with mem @ 2933 1T.
> I think the voltage required for stable 3.8 will go near 1.4.
> The temps still so freaking high, the cpu stays always at 3.7 (reason unknown yet....) and 3.7/idleing the temp is 50 c (lol).
> im not sure to keep this setup, the cpu is going black screen, if i let the cpu @ stock and put fixed 1.2v on the bios the computer goes black screen after few mins of occt.
> Now im running occt, i started 10 min s ago with the above setting the temp is 91 celsius, i know it is high i have no idea why, i never had troubles with the 5820k and that thermal paste.
> the cooler is also set to full throttle on the taichi bios.
> Im leaning toward to send back the cpu as faulty (and it might be tbh) and get a 1700x instead..just 50 euro more expensive, and instead send back the taichi for the ch6 keep the asrock..


There is no related between what type/ brand thermal paste your using on cpu and how high/low vcore your using on cpu to OC, as i know thermal paste only related with how cool and hot your cpu varied with one brand to another, but that temp different are slightly small.
Maybe that because your ryzen already defect from factory or maybe failure from asrock mobo too, idk








RMA is the best way for this problem


----------



## 1M4TO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> There is no related between what type/ brand thermal paste your using on cpu and how high/low vcore your using on cpu to OC, as i know thermal paste only related with how cool and hot your cpu varied with one brand to another, but that temp different are slightly small.
> Maybe that because your ryzen already defect from factory or maybe failure from asrock mobo too, idk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMA is the best way for this problem


well rma is not a problem since i bought from amazon.
but exactly, what i rma then? cpu or motherboard?
also is worth to add 50 euro's for teh 1700x instead, maybe?
thanks for help


----------



## travex

HI everybody

Does anybody know this weird bug when I'm unable to use not rounded number for verclocking Mhz ? For example I can only use 3700-3800-3900Mhz in BIOS, whenever I put 3925Mhz or 3950Mhz, Windows only recognizes 1550Mhz with CPU-z and GWinfo. I'm using windows 10 pro and bios 2.4.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> well rma is not a problem since i bought from amazon.
> but exactly, what i rma then? cpu or motherboard?
> also is worth to add 50 euro's for teh 1700x instead, maybe?
> thanks for help


Nah just replace it with another 1700, the 1700x and 1800x aren't really worth it unless you don't plan on OCing at all. It is possible you have bad solder between the die and the IHS which is causing your thermal issues. While I am under water I don't even cross 75c under OCCT and that is at 1.392v, so 91c on air at 1.31v, I am betting fault solder.

Also about your chip staying clocked high, make sure you change the minimum frequency in the Ryzen Profile in Windows. By default the minimum is 90%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travex*
> 
> HI everybody
> 
> Does anybody know this weird bug when I'm unable to use not rounded number for verclocking Mhz ? For example I can only use 3700-3800-3900Mhz in BIOS, whenever I put 3925Mhz or 3950Mhz, Windows only recognizes 1550Mhz with CPU-z and GWinfo. I'm using windows 10 pro and bios 2.4.


Use PState OCing for those frequencies.


----------



## jearly410

To all those unable to overclock in xx25 xx50 xx75 frequencies and do not want to do p-state overclocking, DISABLE Cool 'n Quiet in the bios.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> im using the ceramic arctic one's.
> i trioed to re-seat the cooler, but i don't get it, im testing atm, @ 3.7 ghz the cpu require 1.31 to be stable with mem @ 2933 1T.
> I think the voltage required for stable 3.8 will go near 1.4.
> The temps still so freaking high, the cpu stays always at 3.7 (reason unknown yet....) and 3.7/idleing the temp is 50 c (lol).
> im not sure to keep this setup, the cpu is going black screen, if i let the cpu @ stock and put fixed 1.2v on the bios the computer goes black screen after few mins of occt.
> Now im running occt, i started 10 min s ago with the above setting the temp is 91 celsius, i know it is high i have no idea why, i never had troubles with the 5820k and that thermal paste.
> the cooler is also set to full throttle on the taichi bios.
> Im leaning toward to send back the cpu as faulty (and it might be tbh) and get a 1700x instead..just 50 euro more expensive, and instead send back the taichi for the ch6 keep the asrock..


at the moment idling in the mid to high 30's with higher clocks and volts on a 1700. stock cooler. ~25c ambient. inclined to think it's cpu


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> well rma is not a problem since i bought from amazon.
> but exactly, what i rma then? cpu or motherboard?
> also is worth to add 50 euro's for teh 1700x instead, maybe?
> thanks for help


both of them, cpu and motherboard if can,, so you will be satisfy then haha
well, if you like to OC ryzen...better you stay with 1700
but to be honest, 1700x and 1800x are better for binning from factory, 1700 is just like a silicon lottery
if you lucky, you can push your 1700 oc more than 3.95-4.1 ghz with decent cooling (air or water), but if unluck with Si lottery, your max 1700 OC not more than 3.85 ghz
(one more important, when you OC no matter 1700x or 1800x, XFX will gone, same like 1700 than depend on voltage variation only for push CPU clock more higher CMIIW )


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> both of them, cpu and motherboard if can,, so you will be satisfy then haha
> well, if you like to OC ryzen...better you stay with 1700
> but to be honest, 1700x and 1800x are better for binning from factory, 1700 is just like a silicon lottery
> if you lucky, you can push your 1700 oc more than 3.95-4.1 ghz with decent cooling (air or water), but if unluck with Si lottery, your max 1700 OC not more than 3.85 ghz
> (one more important, when you OC no matter 1700x or 1800x, XFX will gone, same like 1700 than depend on voltage variation only for push CPU clock more higher CMIIW )


sorry i will need to correct, XFR not XFX lol


----------



## 1M4TO

thank you guys, i will ask for a replacement of the cpu today, not sure ill go 1700x yet.
as for the motherboard i can wait next week, no need to hurry for that.


----------



## carbide87

Finally have some stable settings dialed in for my (mild) 1700X OC and 4x8GB TridentZ 3200 C14 RAM (B-die). Thanks a lot for posting some of your work on nailing timings down chew*, it probably would have taken me a lot longer to get into the ball park. Passed a 2-hour Prime blend test and an overnight Memtest86 run with no issues, though 3.8GHz at auto voltage (ends up being a little south of 1.35V) is about all the heat my poor H100i V2 can handle. I'd like to run a longer Prime test to make me feel more comfortable, hopefully I'll have the chance this weekend. Here are the final results:



Using 53 for ProcODT and I do have BankGroupSwap(Alt) enabled in the BIOS at least, not sure if RTC not reading it is a lie or if I somehow didn't actually set it properly. It's stable though. The exact RAM model is F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW.


----------



## chew*

Bgs = non functioning option right now


----------



## SeattleStranglr

any full coverage waterblock for this mobo yet or at least in the works?


----------



## chew*

Of all the boards this one needs it the least.


----------



## SeattleStranglr

vrm gets very hot above 1.38 v. too hot to touch the heatsinks. can't get 4.2 stable without 1.39v. don't care about what amd says about safe voltage. cpu temp is not an issue


----------



## chew*

Odd of all the boards this vrm ran the coolest. Can try sticking a small fan over it. That should solve your problem.


----------



## zeroibis

Yea what sort of temps are you seeing on your vrm? The heat sink is hot is not really a measurement.


----------



## SeattleStranglr

77c on the heatsink with a infrared thermometer under full load at 1.38v. i haven't checked it at 1.39v @4.2ghz. started draining the loop to disassemble. gonna remove the heatsink and see if there is poor contact. this build is in a thermaltake p5 so the only fans i have are the radiator.


----------



## xethi

hi again,

can anyone explain if thats how it works.

i tried on the 1700 fixed voltage of 1.2v vcore 1.05soc at 3800hz llc3 cpu llc2 soc.

under heavy stress vcore would drop 0.12v under vid but never crashed but felt wrong i increased vcore to 1.212 and under cpu stress vcore would sometimes drop to vid level 1.206 but never below.

is that a sign of higher stability or lack of llc.

at 1,2v 3700hz same llc and soc vcore wouldnt move at all understress or not.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> yes, it's at times like this when other board is being a pain in the butt that screenshots of working settings are... usually lost on flash drive somewhere.


I know it is an older post but, I just wanted to fill you in. I pulled two sticks of the ram and installed them in a Asus X370 Pro and they run at faster than rated speeds, 2933 although they are rated only for 2800. (With R5 1600) Well, the other 2 x 8 GB sticks of ram also run above rated speeds on this Asrock board as well, 2933 speeds well being rated at 2800.







I am just going to stick with the 2 x 8GB since I have not made real use of the total 32GB all at once anyways on this computer.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xethi*
> 
> hi again,
> 
> can anyone explain if thats how it works.
> 
> i tried on the 1700 fixed voltage of 1.2v vcore 1.05soc at 3800hz llc3 cpu llc2 soc.
> 
> under heavy stress vcore would drop 0.12v under vid but never crashed but felt wrong i increased vcore to 1.212 and under cpu stress vcore would sometimes drop to vid level 1.206 but never below.
> 
> is that a sign of higher stability or lack of llc.
> 
> at 1,2v 3700hz same llc and soc vcore wouldnt move at all understress or not.


we call it vdroop or just droop. It's normal in a stable overclock to get some. If it doesn't move at all in a stress test then as far as voltages are concerned the oc is probably stable. for that test case...


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xethi*
> 
> hi again,
> 
> can anyone explain if thats how it works.
> 
> i tried on the 1700 fixed voltage of 1.2v vcore 1.05soc at 3800hz llc3 cpu llc2 soc.
> 
> under heavy stress vcore would drop 0.12v under vid but never crashed but felt wrong i increased vcore to 1.212 and under cpu stress vcore would sometimes drop to vid level 1.206 but never below.
> 
> is that a sign of higher stability or lack of llc.
> 
> at 1,2v 3700hz same llc and soc vcore wouldnt move at all understress or not.


try to change to vcore LLC2, you will be happier with smaller vdroop than LLC3


----------



## tau31

I currently have my SOC setting on the default and I was told to change it to 1.1, but when I do that I get a Blue-screen at start up. If I change it to auto, the Ryzen Master program shows .831. Is there a reason why bumping it to 1.1 would cause instability? Am I missing something here? is it the LLC?

Also, my temps are high because I am stress testing it .


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> Did you check the socket B1, look at each pin, one broken, missing or bent. You might find something in it. If all looks good call Asrock and
> see if you can RMA it.


I am in utter relief right now. I decided to dismantle my water block and looked at my CPU and found a single bent pin in the corner. Used a mechanical pencil and straightened it up, reseated the processor.

Put my RAM back in and get this:



Dual channel is back!

Fixed without having to go through a painful RMA process.

I have to say, fixing a bent pin on an AMD processor was WAY easier than fixing those stupid thin pins on intel motherboards.


----------



## sierra248

That's cool, glad you got away with that. Now onto the overclocking!


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> That's cool, glad you got away with that. Now onto the overclocking!


Working on 3.9 as we speak.







Other than vcore and LLC, any other tweaks I can do for the CPU?


----------



## chew*

So....I ran into a bunch of issues cold on ln2....well first just on phase change.

-30 on 2.4 ate 5 os with 2133 ram speeds.

Finally flashed down to 2.34 which is "buggy". That cb cpu not [email protected] -120. We may have that sorted out now.

Back on air and tried to get the board "right" as back flashing seems to be a headache and leave remnants of newer agesa.

Flashed 2.30 from dos....low and behold a good flash..no mem timing access.

I then flashed up in bios to 2.36 because beta i can find has no dos version.

Testing now. Can confirm a bunch of things work. Gear down works. Bank group swap works...sort of...auto = enabled, disabled = disabled...enabled = broken..

Of course copy looks low in aida and i have not tested performance to much yet.

Insane cpu temps and instability of core clocks i noticed on 2.4 seem to be gone now though.


----------



## irfy

bios 2.36 deffo has better memory speed according to aida. downgraded from 2.40 few weeks back. Was hoping a newer bios would come out with bit more performance.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfy*
> 
> bios 2.36 deffo has better memory speed according to aida. downgraded from 2.40 few weeks back. Was hoping a newer bios would come out with bit more performance.


I think it depends on the ram and configuration. I was not able to get above 2133 with 4 x 8 GB of GSKill Ripjaw V 2800 ram. However, when I switched to just 2 x 8GB, I am now able to run the ram above the rated speed at 2933. I am running the 2.4 bios.


----------



## RobJoy

Hey guys, I just recently ordered the following, and I am wondering how I should proceed:

*Motherboard:*
ASRock X370 TAICHI

*CPU:*
AMD Ryzen 5 1600X

*Cooling:*
Enermax Liqmax II 120 AM4-Version

*RAM:*
G.Skill Trident Z 16GB DDR4 K2 3600 C15 16GTZ (Samsung B)

What I want is to run CPU at 4.0 Ghz and memory at stock 3.6 Ghz XMP profile with all the stock RAM settings it comes with.
That is all.

Can you tell me what must I disable/enable in BIOS settings to achieve this "simple" task (I am used to Intel which is not fussy regarding OC).
Could it be easy as 2 button press and voila for this board?

Also should I stay on stock BIOS that it comes with or update to notorious 2.40?

Thank you.


----------



## polocash

I have 2x8 3200 GSkill 16.

I had them in slots A1-B1 and they worked, then I saw somewhere they should be in A2-B2. They work here also.

Is it ok to have in either?


----------



## RobJoy

Well everyone says, and it says in the manual also, that you must put them in 2 and 4th slot.

So.


----------



## cryohellinc

hey guys, total Ryzen freshman here, but planning to buy the following rig -

ASrock x370 Taichi

G.SKILL TridentZ Series F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 32 GB (16 GB x 2) DDR4 3200 MHz CL14 1.35V Memory Kit

and Ryzen 1800x, all I want it to run is CPU @ 4.1 ideally and RAM at 3200. Is it compatible? Anyone with similar setup? (sorry but cant't go through 170 pages)

Maybe there is guide for bios setup, that would be SO great!

Thank you guys.


----------



## chew*

4.1 is a stretch. Make the goal 3.8 and anything after that is a bonus and will not be a disappointment.

There a profiles posted that should get you 90% close to stable with 32gb b die in this thread within the last 10 pages.


----------



## hankmooody

are there any new beta bios out for testing guys?


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryohellinc*
> 
> hey guys, total Ryzen freshman here, but planning to buy the following rig -
> 
> ASrock x370 Taichi
> 
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 32 GB (16 GB x 2) DDR4 3200 MHz CL14 1.35V Memory Kit
> 
> and Ryzen 1800x, all I want it to run is CPU @ 4.1 ideally and RAM at 3200. Is it compatible? Anyone with similar setup? (sorry but cant't go through 170 pages)
> 
> Maybe there is guide for bios setup, that would be SO great!
> 
> Thank you guys.


I would save some cash and just get the 1700. Your OCing anyway so the 1700x and 1800x aren't worth it as you will be playing silicon lottery for 4.1ghz regardless. Not to mention some guys with 1700x and 1800x's can't hit 3.9/4ghz on all cores.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AMD-RYZEN-7-1700-8-Core-Processor-3-0-GHz-3-7GHz-AM4-65W-YD1700BBAEBOX-/262896694740?epid=235133854&hash=item3d35dd35d4:g:mIEAAOSw4A5Yyeon

You can grab the 1700 for 270, maybe cheaper if you do a bit of digging.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisanderus*
> 
> [email protected] 1.3v llc1, all energy off, soc 1.05 llc3, vddp stock, proc53, mem hof [email protected] 1.345v chew`s max agressive.


Ok so here is 2.36. I was not crazy......this is "compatible" however that is not the cause of low copy scores.

The good of 2.36

Bank group swap works sort of.

Auto = enabled
disabled = disabled
enabled = broken

Geardown works

So far except aida benchmarks seem inline.

The bad

Low copy in aida?


Ran right after killing prime, no reboots all back to back scores.


Bios profile. pretty much should work with any trident Z b-die.
Previous aggressive 3333 does not work with this set...I also tested my even weaker 3600 c15 kit all of it passed with this profile.
must use 2.36 bios.
Can load then drop to 3200 if your cpu is not capable of 3333.
NOTE I have promontory PCIe gen 2 set. you can change it.
Rename to .BIN

3333compatible.txt 60k .txt file


----------



## greg1184

I'm convinced that my memory has been misbinned. The ram is stable as a rock at 3066mhz at default volts but when I bring it up to 3200mhz is is not stable no matter how much I increase voltahes and fails AIDS quickly. Same thing happened when I had x99 and tested with memtest. I mean I'm perfectly happy at 3066 and I don't think an extra 134 mhz will make a difference.

I fact I got my highest cinebench score of 1712 at 3.9mhz and 3066hz memory.


----------



## Fonte

About two weeks ago i had just built my first rig but i'm absolutely stumped when it comes to overclocking my 1800x
For context said build consists of
x370 taichi mobo (that's why i'm here)
Ryzen 7 1800x
ROG Strix 1080 ti OC
Deepcool 240 CaptainEX White Liquid Cooler AIO
And 32gb of G.Skill Trident Z 3200C16D-16GTZKW (4x8)

I already realized i may have shot myself in the foot with ram since it's m-die/Hynaix and not b-die, although some people have said m-die/Hynaix can still OC to 3200Mhz so i remain hopeful, albeit if needed I could switch for b-die

But onto the actual issues. So having installed things like CPU-Z, HWiNFO64, and Ryzen Master, right off the bat things seem out of place for me. Just went back through everything and set it either back to auto/default trying to get back to stock settings, yet the current clock defaults to 3.70 Ghz when idling with an average idle temp of 35C. Not sure if anyone else has gotten this but it seems off.

As for overclock attempts I can't seem to get anything above a 3.70Ghz OC to work through the BIOS (currently at 2.40) and any attempt results in the MOBO giving me an F9 and obviously the OC not taking effect. Yet I was able to get it stable through Ryzen Master at 4 Ghz with a voltage of 1.37500 albeit it's telling me that the idle temp is about 50C. Any attempts at recreating similar settings in the BIOS F9s as well. Pstates obviously haven't worked at all either

I'm still a novice at overclocking and i know Ryzen is gonna have it's bumps and all, but this is starting to become rather frustrating as i just can't seem to get anything to work (Not even gonna bother about how half the ram is locked in hardware reserved and can't be changed)

Anybody got the patience to help a new guy out?


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryohellinc*
> 
> hey guys, total Ryzen freshman here, but planning to buy the following rig -
> 
> ASrock x370 Taichi
> 
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 32 GB (16 GB x 2) DDR4 3200 MHz CL14 1.35V Memory Kit
> 
> and Ryzen 1800x, all I want it to run is CPU @ 4.1 ideally and RAM at 3200. Is it compatible? Anyone with similar setup? (sorry but cant't go through 170 pages)
> 
> Maybe there is guide for bios setup, that would be SO great!
> 
> Thank you guys.


I have the same ram and works with latest bios as per specs, though I'm running a 1700 at 4GHZ under an AIO H110i https://valid.x86.fr/ehm027
but I can get with mine to 4.2 GHZ just it needs 1.45v, 4.1GHZ is possible with 1.42v and 4.05 with 1.39v. 4.2 GHZ was the stable max I could go.

4.2GHZ https://valid.x86.fr/1cxvna
4.1GHZ https://valid.x86.fr/wd2pky


----------



## LRG5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMajestyk*
> 
> I have the same ram and works with latest bios as per specs, though I'm running a 1700 at 4GHZ under an AIO H110i https://valid.x86.fr/ehm027
> but I can get with mine to 4.2 GHZ just it needs 1.45v, 4.1GHZ is possible with 1.42v and 4.05 with 1.39v. 4.2 GHZ was the stable max I could go.
> 
> 4.2GHZ https://valid.x86.fr/1cxvna
> 4.1GHZ https://valid.x86.fr/wd2pky[/quote
> 
> your ram timings need to be check, will run faster and score better on benchmarks if tight.


----------



## cryohellinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMajestyk*
> 
> I have the same ram and works with latest bios as per specs, though I'm running a 1700 at 4GHZ under an AIO H110i https://valid.x86.fr/ehm027
> but I can get with mine to 4.2 GHZ just it needs 1.45v, 4.1GHZ is possible with 1.42v and 4.05 with 1.39v. 4.2 GHZ was the stable max I could go.
> 
> 4.2GHZ https://valid.x86.fr/1cxvna
> 4.1GHZ https://valid.x86.fr/wd2pky


:O

4.2!!!!

Thank you MrMajestyk, I hope you won't mind me askind you several questions later on regarding tweaking?









And thank you! Also, do you use ram in slot 2 and 4?


----------



## cryohellinc

Only thing I can't seem to find is - Bracket for my h115i in Europe.

Anyone know a place where it can be found?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonte*
> 
> About two weeks ago i had just built my first rig but i'm absolutely stumped when it comes to overclocking my 1800x
> For context said build consists of
> x370 taichi mobo (that's why i'm here)
> Ryzen 7 1800x
> ROG Strix 1080 ti OC
> Deepcool 240 CaptainEX White Liquid Cooler AIO
> And 32gb of G.Skill Trident Z 3200C16D-16GTZKW (4x8)
> 
> I already realized i may have shot myself in the foot with ram since it's m-die/Hynaix and not b-die, although some people have said m-die/Hynaix can still OC to 3200Mhz so i remain hopeful, albeit if needed I could switch for b-die
> 
> But onto the actual issues. So having installed things like CPU-Z, HWiNFO64, and Ryzen Master, right off the bat things seem out of place for me. Just went back through everything and set it either back to auto/default trying to get back to stock settings, yet the current clock defaults to 3.70 Ghz when idling with an average idle temp of 35C. Not sure if anyone else has gotten this but it seems off.
> 
> As for overclock attempts I can't seem to get anything above a 3.70Ghz OC to work through the BIOS (currently at 2.40) and any attempt results in the MOBO giving me an F9 and obviously the OC not taking effect. Yet I was able to get it stable through Ryzen Master at 4 Ghz with a voltage of 1.37500 albeit it's telling me that the idle temp is about 50C. Any attempts at recreating similar settings in the BIOS F9s as well. Pstates obviously haven't worked at all either
> 
> I'm still a novice at overclocking and i know Ryzen is gonna have it's bumps and all, but this is starting to become rather frustrating as i just can't seem to get anything to work (Not even gonna bother about how half the ram is locked in hardware reserved and can't be changed)
> 
> Anybody got the patience to help a new guy out?


We can try. Half ram unavailable yells problem 1. Reseat in correct slots . Suggest you swap their positions and let us know if this alone changes anything.cpu-z spd tab should let you identify which is currently not a happy sticks of ram

In fact use cpu-z first. 4 sticks 2 not happy may merely be one really unhappy...


----------



## travex

Hi Chew

Do you have any setting for Galax Hall Of Fame 3200Mhz ( B-die ) 32GB Ram ? I'm running at cas 14 but only at 2933Mhz and can not go higher (Bios 2.40), but using xmp profile









Thanks mate.


----------



## 0verpowered

I bought EVGA SuperClocked DDR4-3200 @ microcenter, with bios 2.4 i get prime95 errors using the default XMP 3200 profile. Seems to be stable at 2933mhz, will have to play around with it more.


----------



## MrMajestyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRG5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrMajestyk*
> 
> I have the same ram and works with latest bios as per specs, though I'm running a 1700 at 4GHZ under an AIO H110i https://valid.x86.fr/ehm027
> but I can get with mine to 4.2 GHZ just it needs 1.45v, 4.1GHZ is possible with 1.42v and 4.05 with 1.39v. 4.2 GHZ was the stable max I could go.
> 
> 4.2GHZ https://valid.x86.fr/1cxvna
> 4.1GHZ https://valid.x86.fr/wd2pky[/quote
> 
> your ram timings need to be check, will run faster and score better on benchmarks if tight.
> 
> 
> 
> which ones ? the cpu-z sscreens for 4.2 and 4.1 ghz are old where my wouldn't run with spec timings.
> currently they ar 14-14-14-34
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cryohellinc*
> 
> :O
> 
> 4.2!!!!
> 
> Thank you MrMajestyk, I hope you won't mind me askind you several questions later on regarding tweaking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you! Also, do you use ram in slot 2 and 4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol but note the high voltage and I seem to be lucky with my cpu, yes I followed the manual, slot 2 and 4
Click to expand...


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryohellinc*
> 
> Only thing I can't seem to find is - Bracket for my h115i in Europe.
> 
> Anyone know a place where it can be found?


http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/am4-amd-retention-bracket-kit-for-hydro-series-coolers

That unit uses a standard Asetek pump.

NZXT, Fractal design Celcius, Cryorig all use the same mounting bracket so If you can get hold of one of those brands it will work as well


----------



## cryohellinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/am4-amd-retention-bracket-kit-for-hydro-series-coolers
> 
> That unit uses a standard Asetek pump.
> 
> NZXT, Fractal design Celcius, Cryorig all use the same mounting bracket so If you can get hold of one of those brands it will work as well


Oh i see!

for example, will this do? https://www.scan.co.uk/products/nzxt-am4-bracket-for-kraken-series-coolers-x31x41x42x51x52x61x62


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travex*
> 
> Hi Chew
> 
> Do you have any setting for Galax Hall Of Fame 3200Mhz ( B-die ) 32GB Ram ? I'm running at cas 14 but only at 2933Mhz and can not go higher (Bios 2.40), but using xmp profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1627407/asrock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread/1110#post_26188963

I would suggest 2.36 however.

Bank group swap is enabled with "auto" and helps if they are 16g modules.

If you are running 4x8 then i would not worry about it. Stay on 2.4 and drop the vddp back to stock.

Currently i can only test 2 sticks of memory as my board looks like this and reliable testing may be impaired due to ln2 usage and prep.


----------



## bandario

The bluetooth issue I was experiencing turned out to be unrelated to Windows 10 creators update.

Turns out, the bluetooth portion of the wireless radio is malfunctioning. Symptoms include regularly booting undetected, or detected as a USB device with missing identifier, then later appearing as new hardware as it's proper bluetooth radio self (but not working properly).

Unfortunately, it is also causing the PC to shutdown periodically and it will not boot again without leaving A/C power disconnected for 3 minutes or so.

I am going to have to RMA this board, as neither the distributor or the manufacturer are interested in replacing the wireless radio alone.

My question to you all is: if you had to replace your Taichi, what board would you buy? I'm kind of disappointed that I have to make this decision because I designed the remainder of my system around the Taichi theme but even with the RMA process I can't afford to be without a PC for that long - so I will have to buy another board in the interim. This is my 2nd experience with apalling QC from Asrock, which makes me loathe to buy another one.

What board is having the most success with stability and easy overclocking? What do you wish you purchased? Cheers.


----------



## chew*

Where do you live? USA? If so you can have mine. My boards way beyond rma stage since i ran it on ln2...i removed mine for benching purposes.

Have you removed yours already to verify issue?


----------



## bandario

Yeah I pulled it out and the issues disappeared but unfortunately I am running on Wifi until I get a chance to run some cables under the house so I had to put it back.

I'd be happy to paypal postage + some cash for your time if you are serious. It would certainly be a lot cheaper and easier than the alternatives, plus I don't have to dismantle my entire build.


----------



## chew*

It cost like $3 to ship if your in USA.

Its not a big deal. I will just ask nick for a board for forum support.

Mine is kind of sketchy for reliable end user support after running on ln2 anyway.


----------



## bandario

Forgot to mention, I'm in Australia ;p


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> It cost like $3 to ship if your in USA.
> 
> Its not a big deal. I will just ask nick for a board for forum support.
> 
> Mine is kind of sketchy for reliable end user support after running on ln2 anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandario*
> 
> Forgot to mention, I'm in Australia ;p


You will need to send more than $3.00 ............


----------



## bandario

Ya, I realise this - thus the paypal offer. Anyway, I'll stop clouding up the thread now and figure out how to send a PM.


----------



## travex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1627407/asrock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread/1110#post_26188963
> 
> I would suggest 2.36 however.
> 
> Bank group swap is enabled with "auto" and helps if they are 16g modules.
> 
> If you are running 4x8 then i would not worry about it. Stay on 2.4 and drop the vddp back to stock.
> 
> Currently i can only test 2 sticks of memory as my board looks like this and reliable testing may be impaired due to ln2 usage and prep.


Awesome mate, I'm running 4x8 sticks same brand and all, but seems to be my CPU is kind of "limited" on higher memory clock thats why I asked you for a loose timing ! Well, by any chance you can provide a better image mate ? Cause I'm not really able to read the values in your quote T_T , thanks,


----------



## chew*

Right click image. Open in new window.


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudFire*
> 
> Hey guys. Having a lot of trouble with my OC and I'd really appreciate any bit of help I can get!
> 
> My specs:
> 
> 1700x
> Seasonic 650w Prime PSU
> G.Skill CL17 3600mhz 8gbx2
> x370 Taichi 2.40 Bios
> 
> I've watched Tech City's OC guide on youtube and none of his settings worked for me. I'm only trying for a 3.8-3.9ghz OC but have been crashing (90% system crash or bsod, 10% realbench telliing me systems unstable). within 30 seconds on OCCT and Realbench. Tried all Vcore range from 1.2 to 1.425. Tried leaving everything on auto/default and only changed vcore, crashed still. Tried uping SOC to from 1 to 1.225 (every voltage setting in between), still crashed. Best luck I had was SOC at 1.035, was able to bench 30sec on Realbench with that before the program told me there's an instability detected (system didn't crash for once there). Tried setting both CPU and Soc LLC to level 2, still crashed. Disabled both C6 and the other power state settings under "zen common options", still crashed. My ram is running fine at 3200 with the 2.40bios at 16-16-16-36 with 1.35v.
> 
> From what I can gather, my 1700x doesn't like high voltages as it doesn't even post at 1.36+. I had more luck having it post around 1.2-1.25. Tried around 1.29-1.36 for the 3.8ghz, but crashed. At this point, I'm thinking it's either my cpu, mobo, or possibly ram. Been running memtest86 for 8 hours now with no errors so I don't think it's the memory. So any ideas of what I can try? I've OC-ed quite a bit of systems in the past before but I never had anywhere nearly this much trouble with a modest OC before. Just bought a MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon to test out my cpu/ram to possibly rule out the mobo as the culprit. Any ideas of any settings I may have potentially missed or which part is the unstable one in my entire build? Is it possible to have the worst 1700x in the silicon lottery? Thanks for any help!!! T_T


EDIT:

Found the solution. Aida64, HwMonitor, Hwinfo all report CPU Temp to be 60c when OC at 3.9ghz. However, tctl reported temp to be 109c!!! so my Nzxt Kraken x62 was going off the temp of the tctl. Apparently, from what I've read, the Taichi incorrectly reports temps (?), but anyways, turning off the motherboard overtemperature protection in bios to *disable* solved all my issues. Basically what happened was the system shut down when I tried to stress test anything because it thought the CPU was overheating when it was perfectly fine. Running rock solid at 3.9ghz with 1.35v, LLC2 on both cpu/soc. Probably going to lower the voltage more when I'm actually not lazy to find the lowest vcore xD


----------



## RobJoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandario*
> 
> The bluetooth issue I was experiencing turned out to be unrelated to Windows 10 creators update.
> 
> Turns out, the bluetooth portion of the wireless radio is malfunctioning. Symptoms include regularly booting undetected, or detected as a USB device with missing identifier, then later appearing as new hardware as it's proper bluetooth radio self (but not working properly).
> 
> Unfortunately, it is also causing the PC to shutdown periodically and it will not boot again without leaving A/C power disconnected for 3 minutes or so.
> 
> I am going to have to RMA this board, as neither the distributor or the manufacturer are interested in replacing the wireless radio alone.
> 
> My question to you all is: if you had to replace your Taichi, what board would you buy? I'm kind of disappointed that I have to make this decision because I designed the remainder of my system around the Taichi theme but even with the RMA process I can't afford to be without a PC for that long - so I will have to buy another board in the interim. This is my 2nd experience with apalling QC from Asrock, which makes me loathe to buy another one.
> 
> What board is having the most success with stability and easy overclocking? What do you wish you purchased? Cheers.


Or you could simply open up your case and examine and re-seat the Wi-Fi module.

It is similar to this, or damn near identical.


----------



## travex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudFire*
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Found the solution. Aida64, HwMonitor, Hwinfo all report CPU Temp to be 60c when OC at 3.9ghz. However, tctl reported temp to be 109c!!! so my Nzxt Kraken x62 was going off the temp of the tctl. Apparently, from what I've read, the Taichi incorrectly reports temps (?), but anyways, turning off the motherboard overtemperature protection in bios to *disable* solved all my issues. Basically what happened was the system shut down when I tried to stress test anything because it thought the CPU was overheating when it was perfectly fine. Running rock solid at 3.9ghz with 1.35v, LLC2 on both cpu/soc. Probably going to lower the voltage more when I'm actually not lazy to find the lowest vcore xD


What exactly the option is that, in Bios mate ?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0verpowered*
> 
> I bought EVGA SuperClocked DDR4-3200 @ microcenter, with bios 2.4 i get prime95 errors using the default XMP 3200 profile. Seems to be stable at 2933mhz, will have to play around with it more.


Are you on AGESA 1.0.0.6? Did you set 1.35V DIMM voltage? 16-18-18-38 timings?

Be aware it's Hynix single sided.


----------



## Mech0z

It seems like most motherboards for ryzen was rushed a bit, would you expect to see new revisions of Taichi later this year or do you think they can fix everything with bios updates?


----------



## bandario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobJoy*
> 
> Or you could simply open up your case and examine and re-seat the Wi-Fi module.
> 
> It is similar to this, or damn near identical.


I've done that and confirmed it is defective but Asrock + retailer are not interested or able to replace that part alone.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandario*
> 
> I've done that and confirmed it is defective but Asrock + retailer are not interested or able to replace that part alone.


https://www.mwave.com.au/product/intel-7265-dual-band-wirelessac-m2-2230-card-ab68890

It's this particular one isn't it? The wifi module that is, not the retailer. No clue how mwave stacks up.


----------



## 0verpowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Are you on AGESA 1.0.0.6? Did you set 1.35V DIMM voltage? 16-18-18-38 timings?
> 
> Be aware it's Hynix single sided.


Yeah, bios 2.40 has AGESA 1.0.0.6, 1.35v is set by default. 16-18-18-38 is set with the XMP-3200 profile. I upped vdimm to 1.4 and it seems to be stable now, 38 mins of prime blend with no error...


----------



## LXXR

you should run some tpu memtest 64 for at least 6 hours or aida extreme 64 stresstest ( fpu, cache, memory ) for 6 hours.

prime blend does nothing to my system but those two give me errors a LOT faster.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryohellinc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/am4-amd-retention-bracket-kit-for-hydro-series-coolers
> 
> That unit uses a standard Asetek pump.
> 
> NZXT, Fractal design Celcius, Cryorig all use the same mounting bracket so If you can get hold of one of those brands it will work as well
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i see!
> 
> for example, will this do? https://www.scan.co.uk/products/nzxt-am4-bracket-for-kraken-series-coolers-x31x41x42x51x52x61x62
Click to expand...

yes. it is the same bracket


----------



## CloudFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travex*
> 
> What exactly the option is that, in Bios mate ?


H/W Monitor -> Over Temperature Protection (disabled).


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> you should run some tpu memtest 64 for at least 6 hours or aida extreme 64 stresstest ( fpu, cache, memory ) for 6 hours.
> 
> prime blend does nothing to my system but those two give me errors a LOT faster.


Prime blend alone only stresses like 4 gig. Need prime blend then custom then 90% ram allocated.

By preset yes prime is not going to pick up memory issues. 100% correct.


----------



## schubaltz

anyone experiencing 0C error code during post? I had that issue wherein during restart or after cold boot, the pc just wouldn't boot and shows that error. Also it happens randomly.


----------



## chew*

Yes...have 0C with my 1400 over 3.8 gig...chips known good for 4050.

1800x is fine though.

2.36 bios

Might be an r5 issues or a non xfr issue.

Overclock in windows is fine.


----------



## schubaltz

btw mine is a 1700 @ 3.8ghz, ram @3333mhz cl14. The oc is boinc, prime95 blend and aida64(fpu,cpu, system mem) stable. Mem oc is HCI memtest stable (4000%). It's not something I can't go by with but it would be nice if this would be fixed if ever it's a bios issue.


----------



## chew*

I am certain its a bios issue. Did not do it in previous with my 1400.

I will figure it out in the next day or so.


----------



## greg1184

I keep getting one pesky error when I run 16 renditions of me test at the same time. I have my SOC up to 1.2 and my dram voltage to 1.475. Llc level 5. Timings are xmp settings for the chips. Clock is 3066mhz down clocked from 3200 xmp. Anything else I can adjust to tweak them?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I keep getting one pesky error when I run 16 renditions of me test at the same time. I have my SOC up to 1.2 and my dram voltage to 1.475. Llc level 5. Timings are xmp settings for the chips. Clock is 3066mhz down clocked from 3200 xmp. Anything else I can adjust to tweak them?


I keep forgetting if you have 2 x16 or 4 x8 and which ic's you have in them since gskill has hynix as well as b and e die kits in their 3200 selections....

Toss up a screenshot of RTC and list the soc and procodt settings you've set?


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> I keep forgetting if you have 2 x16 or 4 x8 and which ic's you have in them since gskill has hynix as well as b and e die kits in their 3200 selections....
> 
> Toss up a screenshot of RTC and list the soc and procodt settings you've set?


I have 4x8.

I was thinking of buying new chips, going with the G.Skill TridentZ RGB chips but 2x8 since DDR4 has remarkably gone up in price.


----------



## adam1987

Hello everyone! Few days ago I upgraded to a 1700, taichi and flare x 3200. Im having issues overclocking my cpu and ram with bios no matter what I do. All ocs post but the stability is complete ****. I started with my memory first but anything past the auto 2400 it runs terribly. I kept the stock timings that are on the ram, 1.45v is the highest I went, soc 1.15v lvl 2, and no improvement. I said screw it and tried the cpu. This being my first solo build i looked at some videos but no amount of tinkering yielded a good overclock. ryzen master was showing only 1.5hz when I tried a 3.6 to start. Im pretty sure I did everything correctly but nothing worked. I finally just used to ryzen master for my cpu and max i could do in 1.35v was 3.7. I wanted 3.8 on 1.35 but it wouldn't post and I didn't want to put more v into it yet. Could I have issues with my mobo since i cant do any over clocking through it? Or could it be my ram. Im pretty sure based on the volts that my cpu is sort of a ****ty chip but I would def be okay with 3.7 with 3200 ram. thanks guys


----------



## TaCRoT

Just moved to taichi from prime x370 pro and I'm liking this board a lot more my RAM works at 3466 now where as before 3333 wasn't stable on prime I can get 3570 with 103BCLK but not stable


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam1987*
> 
> Hello everyone! Few days ago I upgraded to a 1700, taichi and flare x 3200. Im having issues overclocking my cpu and ram with bios no matter what I do. All ocs post but the stability is complete ****. I started with my memory first but anything past the auto 2400 it runs terribly. I kept the stock timings that are on the ram, 1.45v is the highest I went, soc 1.15v lvl 2, and no improvement. I said screw it and tried the cpu. This being my first solo build i looked at some videos but no amount of tinkering yielded a good overclock. ryzen master was showing only 1.5hz when I tried a 3.6 to start. Im pretty sure I did everything correctly but nothing worked. I finally just used to ryzen master for my cpu and max i could do in 1.35v was 3.7. I wanted 3.8 on 1.35 but it wouldn't post and I didn't want to put more v into it yet. Could I have issues with my mobo since i cant do any over clocking through it? Or could it be my ram. Im pretty sure based on the volts that my cpu is sort of a ****ty chip but I would def be okay with 3.7 with 3200 ram. thanks guys


You on latest bios?, I feel for ya I got a pretty bad chip as far as OC's are concerned it's hard to get anything over 3.8, no issues with RAM but I run 3.8Ghz @ 1.375v with LLC level 3 which works fine.


----------



## TaCRoT

I haven't indulged too much into OCing on this board though TBH, I just run what works for now because I wanna play my game and browse without interruptions or hassle more than I care about a extra few hundred megahertz.


----------



## TaCRoT

1 more thing I wanna say... this boards feels much smoother than the prime even just in windows everything is so snappy, oh and my temps dropped 20 degrees how is that even possible, before i was idling around 40 max 66c load at stock but now even at 3.8 I'm sitting pretty at 26c and 40 at load (on air too btw)


----------



## adam1987

Yea im on the latest bios. Which ram kit did u get and are u on stock timings? I just tried changing 14s to 16s across the board and it helped with stability a little but its still running worse than stock.


----------



## TaCRoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam1987*
> 
> Yea im on the latest bios. Which ram kit did u get and are u on stock timings? I just tried changing 14s to 16s across the board and it helped with stability a little but its still running worse than stock.


The ones in the rig on my sig, TridentZ RGB 3600Mhz CL16 and yes I'm on the XMP Profile timings which is CL16-16-16-36 but downgraded to 3466mhz as 3600 didn't work straight off the bat, there is a whole ton of RAM options i haven't played with yet so hoping I'll be able to get them at their full rated speed either by tweaking some more or in the new bios update that's coming.


----------



## chew*

Just keep in mind that xmp performance sucks. Once you go full manual to get performance another downgrade in speed is usually necessary.

Tight 3200 can beat loose 3333 and so on. 3333 tight can stomp loose "xmp" 3466


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schubaltz*
> 
> anyone experiencing 0C error code during post? I had that issue wherein during restart or after cold boot, the pc just wouldn't boot and shows that error. Also it happens randomly.


http://www.asrock.com/support/faq.asp?id=334

This says its a memory issue. Try reseating ram and cpu. Personally I found this board very finicky. If I mess up the ram settings once (wrong voltage for example), it won't boot on any other ram speed apart from stock until I do a bios reset. I only get the 0C error when I black screen when stress testing. Pressing the reset button seems to allow for a proper boot after though. I'm using a 1700.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam1987*
> 
> Hello everyone! Few days ago I upgraded to a 1700, taichi and flare x 3200. Im having issues overclocking my cpu and ram with bios no matter what I do. All ocs post but the stability is complete ****. I started with my memory first but anything past the auto 2400 it runs terribly. I kept the stock timings that are on the ram, 1.45v is the highest I went, soc 1.15v lvl 2, and no improvement. I said screw it and tried the cpu. This being my first solo build i looked at some videos but no amount of tinkering yielded a good overclock. ryzen master was showing only 1.5hz when I tried a 3.6 to start. Im pretty sure I did everything correctly but nothing worked. I finally just used to ryzen master for my cpu and max i could do in 1.35v was 3.7. I wanted 3.8 on 1.35 but it wouldn't post and I didn't want to put more v into it yet. Could I have issues with my mobo since i cant do any over clocking through it? Or could it be my ram. Im pretty sure based on the volts that my cpu is sort of a ****ty chip but I would def be okay with 3.7 with 3200 ram. thanks guys


Not sure if my board is glitched, but from what I've noticed, if you're using manual overclock, anything which is not a round overclock, ie 3.95 or 3.925, would boot into windows at 1.55ghz and allow you to configure min and max processor utilization. But I gave up on using manual overclock settings as it wouldn't downclock at 4ghz. So now i'm running voltage offset for [email protected] LLC 2 using a pstate oc.

Also, hope you updated the bios to 2.4.


----------



## LXXR

chew did you actually DISABLE overtemperature protection in bios?

i did 5 mins ago on the taichi -> thats what i get now: https://valid.x86.fr/zery22

before i couldn't even run 1 browsertab @ > 3.9Ghz. Now i can bench at least.

seems like the taichi bios ismaybe using the tCl instead of tDie for OTP and shutdown.


----------



## coreykill99

IDK what it is with me and this board. I'm thinking that we just are not meant to get along. over the last week or so ive been fighting with it almost nonstop to just get it to do the most basic of things.
so my most pressing issue as of late is still fighting with my OC I originally had it @ 3.9 1.35625 it was stable in everything I threw at it. I finally gave it a real workload of handbrake and it would crash. so I gave it some extra juice another 0.025 and it seems to have gotten a bit better but it will still crash so I bumped the clocks down a tad and its still crashing every 6 or so files. not sure whats going on but ill have to sort that out. but the real problem im having is starting the system. It started when I added an extra HDD a few days ago and as I did my D5 pump came unplugged. the system was fine for a few minutes of course then crashed and turned off, I figured out what was wrong right away. since then ive gotten a C0 bios code almost every time ive started the system. I have to keep rebooting over and over to get into windows. ive cleared cmos a half dozen times or so. even re-flashed 2.40 bios onto the board still C0 ive looked as deep as the award bios page with 3 different results
1.Cache on/off
2. Init. all standard devices with defaults
3. Turn off chipset cache

anyone have any ideas what this means? Ive reset this board to defaults several times and then re flashed bios and left everything stock. so I don't see how it could be a setting.
I haven't removed the CMOS battery yet as of course I forgot about that when dealing with the problem the other night. the only thing I can think of is reseating the CPU.
I haven't touched it since I installed it. and Ive only gotten this error the last few days. So not sure if that would help, does anyone think it would do anything?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> chew did you actually DISABLE overtemperature protection in bios?
> 
> i did 5 mins ago on the taichi -> thats what i get now: https://valid.x86.fr/zery22
> 
> before i couldn't even run 1 browsertab @ > 3.9Ghz. Now i can bench at least.
> 
> seems like the taichi bios ismaybe using the tCl instead of tDie for OTP and shutdown.


actually If that's true that might explain A few things. My "unstable" OC might not be a bad one at all. It could simply be reading temps from the wrong sensor. Im not at the system ATM to try.

Ive been thinking on and off the last few days that the board is simply cutting out due to its temp sensors. thinking im killing the cpu when its really fine. Id like to disable thermal protection but im hesitant. as I said in the post above just the other day I had knocked the pump power loose. and had thermal protection been disabled it certainly would have killed the CPU. I dont have the cash for a new one.

Edit: also to note. a mod on the asrock forums just started that new BIOS that emcompass the 1.0.0.6a AGESA are on their way very very soon. I wonder if that would help.


----------



## LXXR

I am really thinking about getting a 1800x because i "simply want" to get 4.0ghz running stable.







stupid brain.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaCRoT*
> 
> 1 more thing I wanna say... this boards feels much smoother than the prime even just in windows everything is so snappy, oh and my temps dropped 20 degrees how is that even possible, before i was idling around 40 max 66c load at stock but now even at 3.8 I'm sitting pretty at 26c and 40 at load (on air too btw)


The drop in temperature could be the way the board is reporting it. Some boards have a 20° offset. Something to watch out for.


----------



## v4npro

Past few days now I've been getting 0C error and some other one which I forgot. I was stable @3.8 1.25v for like a month. I upped the voltage to 1.30 and it booted. On bios 2.40 I reseated memory, haven't done that with cpu yet.

Seems to happen on cold boot after few hours or overnight being off. Never had a problem before.


----------



## sierra248

Obviously things got quite a bit better for everyone lately as this thread has really slowed down?


----------



## adam1987

I was able to get a stable 3.8 ghz @ 1.3v lvl 3 llc, 3200 ram @ 1.45v lvl 2 llc and 1.15v soc but earlier today I tried to for 4ghz on 1.4v and no matter what I set things to I throttle down to 1.55 ghz. I had this issue earlier but I was able to fix it by turning off "cool and quit" i think its called aswell as c7 or c9 or whatvr the 2nd to last tab is on the same page. This board is messing with me like crazy. Oh and i also turned off cpu boost. Help me boys

EDIT

I forgot to mention i got a new 1700 today from amazon and it WAS better for a few hours lol compared to my old first 1.
Old - Stock cine15 @ 1370. Hit a huge wall at 3.7 @ 1.325v. Ram wouldn't load anything > 2400 and ran hot as hell.
New - stock cine15 @ 1435. Got it to 3.8 @ 1.3v. Got ram to run at 3200 pretty damn cleanly.

I tried to push 3.9 @1.4v seeing how hot it would get but when I booted I was stuck at 1.55ghz. I had the issue with my previous r7 but fixed it with turning off "cool and quet" and c6. I tried to just dial in the ram again but it wasn't stable with the SAME exact V and timings. This is crazy.


----------



## DiSanzes

I think i have a sililar problem like @adam1987.
I have a 1800x with a pair of trident z 3200 cl14 16GB.
For the RAM everything is all right for now. i can load the XMP and it runs smoothly.
As soon as i try some oc it wont go over 2200 MHz in Windows. Even if i set the OC on stock value (like pstate0 3600 MHz.
If i do the OC in windows i can go up to 3900 MHz stable. (temperatures look okay)

Can someone help me there?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Sometimes OC'ing through Windows with software will change settings slightly different than when doing it in the BIOS. I have found over the years that sometimes OC'ing through BIOS is stable, but try the same clocks through windows and it is not, or vice versa. I say Set the RAM at the speeds you want to run it with the CPU at default clocks, then try to achieve the desired CPU overclock after. Remember, the more the RAM is overclocked or the higher speed it is ran at, has to do with the stability of the CPU. While you may be able to do 2400 MHz on the RAM with the CPU overclocked, setting the RAM higher may cause the CPU to not be stable. It goes hand and hand with each other. Just have to play with it and find the sweet spot. If you want to post your BIOS settings, I don't mind taking a look at them.


----------



## DiSanzes

Yes but the problem is that it won't use the oc values instead it will show in resources the oc value but in hwinfo 2200 MHz as if it just stays in the lowest pstate (even under load).


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam1987*
> 
> I was able to get a stable 3.8 ghz @ 1.3v lvl 3 llc, 3200 ram @ 1.45v lvl 2 llc and 1.15v soc but earlier today I tried to for 4ghz on 1.4v and no matter what I set things to I throttle down to 1.55 ghz. I had this issue earlier but I was able to fix it by turning off "cool and quit" i think its called aswell as c7 or c9 or whatvr the 2nd to last tab is on the same page. This board is messing with me like crazy. Oh and i also turned off cpu boost. Help me boys
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I forgot to mention i got a new 1700 today from amazon and it WAS better for a few hours lol compared to my old first 1.
> Old - Stock cine15 @ 1370. Hit a huge wall at 3.7 @ 1.325v. Ram wouldn't load anything > 2400 and ran hot as hell.
> New - stock cine15 @ 1435. Got it to 3.8 @ 1.3v. Got ram to run at 3200 pretty damn cleanly.
> 
> I tried to push 3.9 @1.4v seeing how hot it would get but when I booted I was stuck at 1.55ghz. I had the issue with my previous r7 but fixed it with turning off "cool and quet" and c6. I tried to just dial in the ram again but it wasn't stable with the SAME exact V and timings. This is crazy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiSanzes*
> 
> I think i have a sililar problem like @adam1987.
> I have a 1800x with a pair of trident z 3200 cl14 16GB.
> For the RAM everything is all right for now. i can load the XMP and it runs smoothly.
> As soon as i try some oc it wont go over 2200 MHz in Windows. Even if i set the OC on stock value (like pstate0 3600 MHz.
> If i do the OC in windows i can go up to 3900 MHz stable. (temperatures look okay)
> 
> Can someone help me there?


Both problems have been spotted before on other boards vrom different vendors. it's most likely an agesa issue.

setting an odd cpu multiplier has helped some people. others have had luck with changing performance bias (it's flat broke on some boards though, performance bias = no post in some cases depending on the one chosen)
p state overclocks still work. ryzen master , extremely annoying, k17.


----------



## coreykill99

ok. I found it.. and ill post this in the taichi boards as well. does anyone know if the thermal shutdown point is read off of the TCTL or TDIE? does it depend on the board? it shutdown again midway through this encoding session. so I said ok and restarted it started encoding again and said hmm...I wonder. so I started an instance of furmark in the background to see if I could add some heat to the loop. instead of waiting around for an hour for the heat to slowly climb. it did it again just as I thought it would.

TCTL 91.5 TDIE 71.5 its at that point that the system shutdown on me. from what I can see it has to some form of thermal limiting. as last time I looked when running handbrake earlier my TDIE was at 69.8~70.1. so me pushing more voltage into this I dont think is helping, anyone have any ideas on what to try? this was my first WC loop maybe I did it wrong. do I just need to suck it up and disable thermal protection on my board?
I really thought running the loop I wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty

I replied in the Ryzen thread if you want to check it out.


----------



## ivR3ddit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I have 4x8.
> 
> I was thinking of buying new chips, going with the G.Skill TridentZ RGB chips but 2x8 since DDR4 has remarkably gone up in price.


Question: has anyone using all four sticks of 4x8 (32GB TridentZ RGB 3200c14) to run at specs on Taichi?
I had purchased the above and only utilized 2x8 but I like to use all 4 sticks if it'll run at specs.

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/t9cYcf


----------



## chew*

It should with somewhat slack subtimings. I have tested 4x8 3600 c15


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivR3ddit*
> 
> Question: has anyone using all four sticks of 4x8 (32GB TridentZ RGB 3200c14) to run at specs on Taichi?
> I had purchased the above and only utilized 2x8 but I like to use all 4 sticks if it'll run at specs.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/t9cYcf


When you combine the issues people have had just trying to get to 3200 with the problems that the RBG sticks have on their own you are asking for trouble.


----------



## ivR3ddit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> When you combine the issues people have had just trying to get to 3200 with the problems that the RBG sticks have on their own you are asking for trouble.


With the lastest update, 2X8GB TridentZ RGB 3200c14 runs perfectly at specs but I haven't seen postings with builds utilizing all (4) banks of ram


----------



## ivR3ddit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> It should with somewhat slack subtimings. I have tested 4x8 3600 c15


Thanks, I may have to bite the bullet and try it myself.


----------



## chew*

The issue is really not the imc its the memory. Usually in b die sets 1 is good one is meh. Need to bin for best sticks. So thats why you need slacker subs.


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> When you combine the issues people have had just trying to get to 3200 with the problems that the RBG sticks have on their own you are asking for trouble.


The "RGB problem" shows its head only when RGB Software is used. Not using the RGB Software is like running a non-RGB Kit.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlushPuppy007*
> 
> The "RGB problem" shows its head only when RGB Software is used. Not using the RGB Software is like running a non-RGB Kit.


Ah, good point but that sort of defeats the purpose of buying such ram...


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiSanzes*
> 
> I think i have a sililar problem like @adam1987.
> I have a 1800x with a pair of trident z 3200 cl14 16GB.
> For the RAM everything is all right for now. i can load the XMP and it runs smoothly.
> As soon as i try some oc it wont go over 2200 MHz in Windows. Even if i set the OC on stock value (like pstate0 3600 MHz.
> If i do the OC in windows i can go up to 3900 MHz stable. (temperatures look okay)
> 
> Can someone help me there?


If you're messing with pstates, make sure not to touch voltages and use the offset method. Read in other threads that touching voltages will mess up pstates and I can also attest to that.

Oh and if anyone is curious about 16gb sticks. I'm running 2x16gb Ripjaw V 3200 cl16 sticks using xmp settings + 1T @ 3066mhz 1.36v. Wouldn't boot higher than that. This was also stable for 9+h using memtest86. Pretty sure dram voltage is not the issue, rather the imc in my case.


----------



## TaCRoT

New bios 3.0 up with agesa 1.0.0.6a


----------



## chew*

Hope it fixes less than it breaks


----------



## lerrk

*more


----------



## chew*

Less breakage was my meaning.


----------



## coreykill99

has anyone flashed this yet? Yesterday I discovered what seems to be a bug in the 2.40 bios. under CPU1 in the hardware monitor settings,
when you try and set a custom fan curve. when it gives you the temps to edit and asks what duty to run the fan at. if you edit it in any way. it seems to break the chipset/usb connection upon windows startup. you can use the keyboard to get to bios. but as soon as windows starts to load all support just suddenly drops. all of the rear usb headers as well as the front ones. nothing will recognize my keyboard and mouse.

I went and reset everything to default in the bios. and the peripherals worked again. went back into bios edited the fan curve again and nothing else. loaded to windows and they disappeared again. most unusual.

i did this off and on for several reboots. trying to make sure its repeatable and it is for me.

anyone see this?


----------



## x370

Just updated this from stable 2x16gb TridentZ running at 3200 c14 bios 2.40 Now I freeze when entering bios.
Why.


----------



## coreykill99

I have Frozen in Bios since I wanna say 2.20? I am really not sure why.
to do anything in bios unless im really lucky it takes restarting probably 6 times.
Even running UEFI defaults it happens sometimes.


----------



## x370

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> I have Frozen in Bios since I wanna say 2.20? I am really not sure why.
> to do anything in bios unless im really lucky it takes restarting probably 6 times.
> Even running UEFI defaults it happens sometimes.


Yeah that's strange. But I don't get unless I'm running cutting edge freq-timings.

Currently testing 3333 c14 with tight subs for stability, will report back.

Also will check the fan curve bug you mentioned, I like my fan curves.


----------



## x370

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> has anyone flashed this yet? Yesterday I discovered what seems to be a bug in the 2.40 bios. under CPU1 in the hardware monitor settings,
> when you try and set a custom fan curve. when it gives you the temps to edit and asks what duty to run the fan at. if you edit it in any way. it seems to break the chipset/usb connection upon windows startup. you can use the keyboard to get to bios. but as soon as windows starts to load all support just suddenly drops. all of the rear usb headers as well as the front ones. nothing will recognize my keyboard and mouse.


Ok I just set custom fan curves under CPU1. My keyboard and mouse work fine in Windows. So IDK.


----------



## coreykill99

ok thats good to know. it was repeatable for me on 2.40. glad they fixed it. as id like my pump to not run 100% all the time, might burn it up quicker.
I wont get a chance to flash to 3.0 until Monday probably.
but just to check sanity I might set up a camera before I do and document the issue on 2.40 seems like something that someone else would have mentioned dosent it? maybe it really is just me and my bad luck.


----------



## x370

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> ok thats good to know. it was repeatable for me on 2.40. glad they fixed it. as id like my pump to not run 100% all the time, might burn it up quicker.
> I wont get a chance to flash to 3.0 until Monday probably.
> but just to check sanity I might set up a camera before I do and document the issue on 2.40 seems like something that someone else would have mentioned dosent it? maybe it really is just me and my bad luck.


I didn't have that issue on 2.40 bios either. Hmm


----------



## hankmooody

i dont know guys, something with the new 3.0 bios is very off,

my fan curve is incorrect and the cpu temperature is way too high at max load in comparison with 2.4 bios

even in silent fan mode the fans go loud when im benching with cinebench r15...

what tha heck?


----------



## xethi

nothing seem off for me until now on 3.0 if any seem to bench a bit higher on same settings.

i had played around fan profile in 2.4 not sure if related but on pc shutdown keyboard led wouldnt turn off for several minute and was able to play around with it while pc off but psu still on for a 1 min or 2 easy which feelt wierd.

chew any feedback on 3.0 ?


----------



## Diggz

I'm still not able to run 3200mhz on my 8gb x 2 Corsair RAM. Still on 2933. My HWinfo now reads my cpu voltage way lower than it should be. Have it set at 1.35v in bios but the program now reads its at around 1.17v. Was fine on bios 2.40, not sure whats going on there.


----------



## xethi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> I'm still not able to run 3200mhz on my 8gb x 2 Corsair RAM. Still on 2933. My HWinfo now reads my cpu voltage way lower than it should be. Have it set at 1.35v in bios but the program now reads its at around 1.17v. Was fine on bios 2.40, not sure whats going on there.


whats showing lower is not your voltage but your vid. my vcore is 1.2v and vid 1.18v in bios 2.4 and 1.2v 1.063vid in bios 3.0 for me in hwinfo


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> I'm still not able to run 3200mhz on my 8gb x 2 Corsair RAM. Still on 2933. My HWinfo now reads my cpu voltage way lower than it should be. Have it set at 1.35v in bios but the program now reads its at around 1.17v. Was fine on bios 2.40, not sure whats going on there.


Is that reading under the CPU column or the motherboard?


----------



## chew*

Untested my boards prepped for cold and dialed in on kill.


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xethi*
> 
> whats showing lower is not your voltage but your vid. my vcore is 1.2v and vid 1.18v in bios 2.4 and 1.2v 1.063vid in bios 3.0 for me in hwinfo


Ah that would make sense. I'll have to look at it again when I'm home to verify.


----------



## LXXR

currently trying 3600 cl16 with v 3.00


----------



## jedi95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hankmooody*
> 
> i dont know guys, something with the new 3.0 bios is very off,
> 
> my fan curve is incorrect and the cpu temperature is way too high at max load in comparison with 2.4 bios
> 
> even in silent fan mode the fans go loud when im benching with cinebench r15...
> 
> what tha heck?


The 3.0 BIOS seems to have changed which sensor is used for the "CPU temperature" shown in the BIOS. On 2.4 it was a sensor on the motherboard somewhere near the CPU socket. With 3.0 the CPU temperature shown in BIOS is the CPU tCTL. (without offset correction for X CPUs) This is also used for fan control, so fan curves will require adjustment to behave the same.

I had to add 35C to each point in my fan speed curves to compensate for it. (~15C for the delta between mobo sensor and on-die sensor, then another 20C for the stupid tCTL offset on X series)

Aside from this, I have not noticed any difference.


----------



## greg1184

What stress tests are you all using? I have been using realbench and AIDA64.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> What stress tests are you all using? I have been using realbench and AIDA64.


I crunch at 100% usage with my rig.


----------



## schubaltz

anyone tried the latest bios yet? any feedbacks?


----------



## jearly410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schubaltz*
> 
> anyone tried the latest bios yet? any feedbacks?


Able to run 3333 stable, same timings I had with 3200.


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schubaltz*
> 
> anyone tried the latest bios yet? any feedbacks?


Strangely, 2.40 on my board didnt like any bclk over 100. With 3.00 i'm up to 106mhz, for a 4001mhz OC on my 1700. 3100mhz ram.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schubaltz*
> 
> anyone tried the latest bios yet? any feedbacks?


I can now run 3066 stable after 800% coverage on memtest.

I still cannot run 4x8 ram @ 3200 stable at all even with 1.2 SOC and 1.45v dram. It immediately triggers errors on memtest.


----------



## jor8888

with 3.0 Bios my memory not in Memory QVL
2 sticks 3200
4 stick 2933
1700x 3.9ghz vcore 1.36v soc 1.2v memory 1.45v level2 level2

something weird about OC with bios is when ever I crashed I need to go back to 2400mhz and bootup successfully once before going back to OC again otherwise it will keep giving crash error. Also need to re-eneter frequency again after crash.


----------



## chew*

It did that on 2.34 iirc


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jor8888*
> 
> something weird about OC with bios is when ever I crashed I need to go back to 2400mhz and bootup successfully once before going back to OC again otherwise it will keep giving crash error. Also need to re-eneter frequency again after crash.


That's what happens when you overclock the ram to a nonbooting state. Seems to be an annoying bug. A way around that would be to save your settings as a profile before you reboot. The clear cmos button on the rear io only clears the current set of values.


----------



## shadowxaero

Bios 3.0 out for the Taichi

Agesa 1.0.0.6a

Edit: I see I was late lol, nonetheless my memory timings are worse with this bios.


----------



## LXXR

whats going on for me with 3.00:

- higher benchable overclock ( 4,00 -> 4,075 Ghz )
- tighter memory timings stable ( ddr4-3200 14-14-14-14-34 1T GD ON, BGS ON -> DDR4 3200 14-14-14-14-28 1T GD OFF, BGS ON )
- p-state if kinda broken for me @ higher than 3.8 ghz ( even at 3.85ghz setting, i reach max. clock 3.0ghz -> ?!?!??! )
- pwm fans controll works again OR is broken - i dont know - acts weird
- CPU TEMP is now TCTL and not TDIE anymore ( so its with the 20° offset which makes the pwm fans spin up earlier and faster due the higher CPU TEMP )
- resulting from this PWM TCTL TDIE stuff, i got a LOT lower temperatures reported by TDIE ( 68°C with 3.00 vs 74-84°C with 2.40 uefi )

+ i can boot and bench ddr4-3600 16-16-16-16-36 1T GD ON, BGS ON now ...


----------



## schubaltz

Everything looks normal to me, no changes except for the fan control now linked on the tdie instead of the cpu socket temp. OC still the same, temps still the same, ram oc and timings headroom still the same.


----------



## x370

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schubaltz*
> 
> Everything looks normal to me, no changes except for the fan control now linked on the tdie instead of the cpu socket temp. OC still the same, temps still the same, ram oc and timings headroom still the same.


Same here. I was also able to turn on BGS.


----------



## chew*

Second Ln2 session done on taichi. CPU and Board seem indestructible.

Other than actually getting a faulty board I highly doubt this board will give anyone any headaches in the failure department.


----------



## gergregg

Tinkered with the memory a bit and thanks to chew for a great starting point. These ripjaws have proven to be pretty solid. 400% hci memtest stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gergregg*
> 
> Tinkered with the memory a bit and thanks to chew for a great starting point. These ripjaws have proven to be pretty solid. 400% hci memtest stable.


Very good job on the memory, and still pushing 3.9 GHz.


----------



## LXXR

whats the difference between a lot instances of hci memtest and 1 running tpu memtest 64 which does the same ?!

@gergregg -> vSoC ? vDimm ? vCore ? ProcODT ?


----------



## gergregg

I've had HCI pro for quite some time so that is what I use.

Soc 1.15
Vdimm 1.40
Vcore 1.35
ProcODT auto


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gergregg*
> 
> I've had HCI pro for quite some time so that is what I use.
> 
> Soc 1.15
> Vdimm 1.40
> Vcore 1.35
> ProcODT auto


Which model ripjaws are you using? (the model F4-3200C14-8GVK doesn't pop-up anywhere for me during google search







)


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gergregg*
> 
> I've had HCI pro for quite some time so that is what I use.
> 
> Soc 1.15
> Vdimm 1.40
> Vcore 1.35
> ProcODT auto


thank you!


----------



## gergregg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> Which model ripjaws are you using?


G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-16GVK

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232217


----------



## gergregg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXR*
> 
> thank you!


No problem. It's been fun to build and tinker with a new system again, and it's nice to share information for people to do there own testing with.


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gergregg*
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-16GVK
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232217


Thank you!


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gergregg*
> 
> No problem. It's been fun to build and tinker with a new system again, and it's nice to share information for people to do there own testing with.


Oh yes!

I switched from 3200 to 3333 in UEFI today without changing anything else.

Lightroom and Affinity had some kind of boost while starting and even while processing my photos @ export. Definitly faster than ddr4-3200.

A friend of mine was amazed how quick everything on Ryzen is - he has a Intel Xeon 4c/8t running and is slower in his workloads. He will switch to Ryzen soon too!


----------



## x00d

Not sure if I should post here or somewhere. Let me know/delete if in wrong area.
I have the newest BIOS 3.00 and Corsair LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W, can only get to 2800. Higher is really hit or miss. Am I better of returning this ram and getting something else?


----------



## Chicken Patty

It could be a plethora of things that are the reason you can't run the advertised speed. Have you manually set your timings? How much DRAM voltage are you seeing? CPU settings can influence too, remember that when running higher memory speeds sometimes you have to back down the CPU a bit or it'll never be stable. So I've seen....


----------



## gergregg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x00d*
> 
> Not sure if I should post here or somewhere. Let me know/delete if in wrong area.
> I have the newest BIOS 3.00 and Corsair LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W, can only get to 2800. Higher is really hit or miss. Am I better of returning this ram and getting something else?


That set of ram isn't going to be easy to get get where you want. B die like i linked to earlier is going to fair much better if you are comfortable with the return.


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x00d*
> 
> Not sure if I should post here or somewhere. Let me know/delete if in wrong area.
> I have the newest BIOS 3.00 and Corsair LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W, can only get to 2800. Higher is really hit or miss. Am I better of returning this ram and getting something else?


I've been running that same RAM at 3066mhz after BIOS 3.00. It's been stable at 2933 previously. I tightened up the timing and bumped SoC to 1.1


----------



## MAMOLII

MY experiance with 3.00 is that it needed to reduce ProcODT from 68 to 53ohm and cad bus from 30 to 20ohm...to run stable at the same ram speed!
u dont need to give crazy soc voltages
i run my hynix dual rank (ripjaws 2800 15-15-15-35) @ 2991mhz 16-16-16-36
soc 0.9750v and 1.35v ram
also it gives a little / very small gain in cpu stability!


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

cool, i wiil try that Agesa 1.0.0.6a (update BIOS 3.00) ASAP!


----------



## cletus-cassidy

Hi all--

Apologies for the noob question in advance, but I'm a bit stuck with my 1700X OC. I've been overclocking Intel systems for years, but this is my first foray into AMD.

I'm having trouble getting my 1700X stable at anything over 3.7 ghz. Whenever I go higher, despite significant voltage, and run stress tests like P95 27.9 (or even IBT or RealBench sometimes) my computer goes into a Black Screen (simply a blank screen where I have to restart). I've never seen any other kind of stress test failure like a BSOD, error codes, or even a system reboot.

I've been increasing the voltage to well over 1.4v and I still get the same thing at seemingly random length of times, but I can never get P95 to run for more than 20 minutes or so. Sometimes P95 will run for 30 sec others for 15 minutes but always ends up in a black screen, no workers stopped, BSOC etc.

My question is whether this is simply insufficient voltage and I have a crappy chip (although I have two and they display similar behavior)? Or is there something larger going like motherboard, RAM, or PSU issues? Any ideas or help is much appreciated.

My System:

CPU: 1700x
Board: Taichi
RAM: 16 GB (8x2) Flare X
PSU: EVGA Supernova G3 650W


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cletus-cassidy*
> 
> Hi all--
> 
> Apologies for the noob question in advance, but I'm a bit stuck with my 1700X OC. I've been overclocking Intel systems for years, but this is my first foray into AMD.
> 
> I'm having trouble getting my 1700X stable at anything over 3.7 ghz. Whenever I go higher, despite significant voltage, and run stress tests like P95 27.9 (or even IBT or RealBench sometimes) my computer goes into a Black Screen (simply a blank screen where I have to restart). I've never seen any other kind of stress test failure like a BSOD, error codes, or even a system reboot.
> 
> I've been increasing the voltage to well over 1.4v and I still get the same thing at seemingly random length of times, but I can never get P95 to run for more than 20 minutes or so. Sometimes P95 will run for 30 sec others for 15 minutes but always ends up in a black screen, no workers stopped, BSOC etc.
> 
> My question is whether this is simply insufficient voltage and I have a crappy chip (although I have two and they display similar behavior)? Or is there something larger going like motherboard, RAM, or PSU issues? Any ideas or help is much appreciated.
> 
> My System:
> 
> CPU: 1700x
> Board: Taichi
> RAM: 16 GB (8x2) Flare X
> PSU: EVGA Supernova G3 650W


Well it's common that past 3.7 GHz these chips start to get really stubborn. What are your voltages like? Temps? Some people have even pushed 1.45v for a stable 3.8+ stable over clock. I found 3.7 GHz provides me with the best performance vs power/thermal ratio.

Mind giving us some more details on voltages, temps, or anything you can share from the BIOS? There's a lot of small things that can make you hit this sudden "wall"


----------



## LXXR

memory settings? try prime with ddr4- 2667 - 2933. if it passes -> check 3200 again with 1,40 vDimm or something like that.

fiddle around with SoC voltage a bit -> 1,00-1,150v ( max. 1.175 to keep it below 1,200 while ups and downs )

what memory settings you got? ( clock, timings, voltage )

what soc voltage you got?


----------



## cletus-cassidy

Thanks very much. I'm at work but will post some pics when I get home of the BIOS settings and the numbers when under load.


----------



## coreykill99

thats what I was experiencing for quite some time. Its chip instability from lack of voltage,
due to the fact I was not getting any kind of errors or BSOD's for the longest time I was assuming thermal shutdowns.
I had mine originally set 3.9ghz @ 1.356V I kept stressing the cpu with encoding tasks forcing it to shutdown and every time going into the bios and increasing the core voltage +1 and trying again.
took all the way to flat 1.400 llc lv2 to get it to remain functional under the workloads.

on a somewhat related note due to how high the vcore was for 3.9. I went the other way to see what the minimum voltage was for 3.8 turned out to be 1.296.
is anyone else seeing gaps as large as 0.1v for 100mhz? that seems rather unusual to me. or is that kind of thing standard?


----------



## chew*

Its the point of no returns on ryzen.

Excessive voltage for very little returns ( gains )

Each chip hits it at a certain point.

Cooling chip better > adding voltage.

I gain 300mhz from 75c to -20c with 0 voltage changed fixxed @ 1.40v

If i add more volts while -20 gains are miniscule +.100 gains 50-100 mhz.

The problem is the loss @ -20c. Memory controller goes to hell downgrades to 2666 on most chips.

Sweet spot for Ryzen is probably a weak chiller and watercooling. Keep it around 20-30c.


----------



## coreykill99

thanks chew. you made more sense of it to me.
just glad I wasnt doing something wrong, with you seeing similar things.
as much as I liked my 3.9 pretty sure for the 100mv ill just stick with 3.8. the temps seem to be considerably less.
heres another question, as I flashed 3.0 a few days ago and was playing.
do clocks themselves increase temps? or simply the voltages your pushing into the chip to sustain them?
I swear I was seeing temp increases from higher clocks, however leaving all the voltages fixed and not changing them.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> thanks chew. you made more sense of it to me.
> just glad I wasnt doing something wrong, with you seeing similar things.
> as much as I liked my 3.9 pretty sure for the 100mv ill just stick with 3.8. the temps seem to be considerably less.
> heres another question, as I flashed 3.0 a few days ago and was playing.
> do clocks themselves increase temps? or simply the voltages your pushing into the chip to sustain them?
> I swear I was seeing temp increases from higher clocks, however leaving all the voltages fixed and not changing them.


No I think you are on the right path. Find your sweet spot giving your cooling, and leave it there. Then try and tweak the RAM a bit, tweak the timings, etc.


----------



## chew*

Current and voltage both increase temps so yes increased clocks = increased power draw = heat.


----------



## cletus-cassidy

This. I was thinking it's thermal as well, but my temps stay under 70. I also thought my PSU could be crapping out but it's a high quality PSU.

I must just have a dog of a chip. I'll do the same as you and set to 3.8 and work backward. Have been trying at 3.9 for a while and that is fruitless.


----------



## coreykill99

well not all of them can hit the clocks all of the time. I knew that going in. mine wont even go into windows @ 4.0 dosent seem to matter what voltage I give it. all the way to 1.45. although I haven't tried on the latest Bios.

I was thinking it might be power as well at first. unplugging all my secondary drives and optical discs. even my fans. trying to solve this.
my temps were I think 74c Tdie and 94C Tctl and it just kept black screening on me. It was strange though as I remember putting it through IBT and even Prime. I wouldnt have stopped workers and it would go for as long as I let it. it didnt care. but queue up 5 hours of handbrake encoding. about 2 hours in or even 10 mins in sometimes. it would just crash. and id lose my work.

have you pushed it to 1.45V and tried for 3.9?
maybe you should flash to bios 3.0 and give it another shot if you haven't already. I have heard of bios revisions creating slightly more stable environments to try and OC in. it might give you just enough of an edge to get to 3.9

flash it to 3.0
set vcore to 1.45 or as close as you can get it and try 3.9
I then run IBT on 10 loops of very high alongside prime 95 small fft. IBT will take about 97% of your cpu. the prime is there to pick up the slack of the other few %. its also so the moment IBT ends its 10 loops the cpu switches its load. I was getting an issue for just a moment of when IBT ended its run the system would crash upon switching to something else quickly. (I only seen this once and when I bumped up the voltage it didnt happen again, but still interesting to note)


----------



## GeophysicsSucks

Overclocking is not working at all for me.

1. I've tried setting the frequency to 3800 and voltage to 1.37. I boot into Windows and CPU-Z says it's running at 1550mhz!

2. I set freq. to 3800 and voltage to auto. My display doesn't turn on!

Anyone have any idea? Is my motherboard just a dud?


----------



## cletus-cassidy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cletus-cassidy*
> 
> Hi all--
> 
> Apologies for the noob question in advance, but I'm a bit stuck with my 1700X OC. I've been overclocking Intel systems for years, but this is my first foray into AMD.
> 
> I'm having trouble getting my 1700X stable at anything over 3.7 ghz. Whenever I go higher, despite significant voltage, and run stress tests like P95 27.9 (or even IBT or RealBench sometimes) my computer goes into a Black Screen (simply a blank screen where I have to restart). I've never seen any other kind of stress test failure like a BSOD, error codes, or even a system reboot.
> 
> I've been increasing the voltage to well over 1.4v and I still get the same thing at seemingly random length of times, but I can never get P95 to run for more than 20 minutes or so. Sometimes P95 will run for 30 sec others for 15 minutes but always ends up in a black screen, no workers stopped, BSOC etc.
> 
> My question is whether this is simply insufficient voltage and I have a crappy chip (although I have two and they display similar behavior)? Or is there something larger going like motherboard, RAM, or PSU issues? Any ideas or help is much appreciated.
> 
> My System:
> 
> CPU: 1700x
> Board: Taichi
> RAM: 16 GB (8x2) Flare X
> PSU: EVGA Supernova G3 650W


Attaching some bios shots of my last settings. These settings failed Prime95 Small FFTs after 15-20 minutes. Black screen rather than a BSOC or other error (workers stopped, etc.)

170719214837.BMP 2304k .BMP file


170719214847.BMP 2304k .BMP file


170719214909.BMP 2304k .BMP file


170719214926.BMP 2304k .BMP file


----------



## cletus-cassidy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cletus-cassidy*
> 
> Attaching some bios shots of my last settings. These settings failed Prime95 Small FFTs after 15-20 minutes. Black screen rather than a BSOC or other error (workers stopped, etc.)
> 
> 170719214837.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 170719214847.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 170719214909.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 170719214926.BMP 2304k .BMP file


Correction, I just ran Prime95 Small FFTs again and it failed in less than a minute. Temps were about 73 degrees. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## chew*

Which iteration? 8k? 12k? 20k? All those are usually needs more vcore.


----------



## LXXR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeophysicsSucks*
> 
> Overclocking is not working at all for me.
> 
> 1. I've tried setting the frequency to 3800 and voltage to 1.37. I boot into Windows and CPU-Z says it's running at 1550mhz!
> 
> 2. I set freq. to 3800 and voltage to auto. My display doesn't turn on!
> 
> Anyone have any idea? Is my motherboard just a dud?


dont clock via oc tweaker page -> clock via p-states ... there a A LOT guide on the web.

just read into what you are doing man.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cletus-cassidy*
> 
> Correction, I just ran Prime95 Small FFTs again and it failed in less than a minute. Temps were about 73 degrees. Any help much appreciated.


your vcore is set to 1.4 in those. you still have more headroom not much but a little.
AMD approved up to 1.45 for everyday use. push your vcore up to 1.45 and try again.
if it passes back it off a little and try again. if it passes back it off a little more
just keep doing this until it fails. then put it back to the voltage it passed at. and your set.

all of this assumes you can run @ 3.9 however. nothing guarantees you this.
my chip can run at 3.9. but the voltage to do so I think is a higher tradeoff for temps for just 100mhz
I run mine at a nice 3.8 @ 1.296


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeophysicsSucks*
> 
> Overclocking is not working at all for me.
> 
> 1. I've tried setting the frequency to 3800 and voltage to 1.37. I boot into Windows and CPU-Z says it's running at 1550mhz!
> 
> 2. I set freq. to 3800 and voltage to auto. My display doesn't turn on!
> 
> Anyone have any idea? Is my motherboard just a dud?


The 1550 mhz bug hits random cpu's in later bios. Usually when vcore is set fixed at 1.35+ .. You can use a pstate overclock to work around it.


----------



## chew*

Bclk and 3.8 solves it for me. Over 3.8 on my 1400 does it. Oddly its the best glass i have capable of 4050 so no clue...dumb.


----------



## greg1184

Anyone know what a code 62 is on this board?


----------



## coreykill99

from ASROCK website
61 - 91 Chipset initialization error. Please press reset or clear CMOS.
I was getting strange chipset errors a week or so ago. I had to pull out and remount my CPU to make them go away.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> from ASROCK website
> 61 - 91 Chipset initialization error. Please press reset or clear CMOS.
> I was getting strange chipset errors a week or so ago. I had to pull out and remount my CPU to make them go away.


I may try that. It only happens when I set xmp with two chips installed. Doesn't happen with one chip. This ram kit has been nothing but trouble for me with both x99 and x370 since I got it a while back. I may get another kit.


----------



## coreykill99

it started for me my D5 pump was unplugged. the chip overheated and shut down the system. after that every time i turned it on (after I fixed the pump of course) I would get weird bios chip set initialization errors. sometimes rebooting 3-4 times before I could get into windows. I didn't wanna take the loop apart so I tried all sorts of things. clearing cmos through the buttons through the jumpers removing the battery unplugging the psu. and in all different combinations. I finally broke down and pulled the cpu, remounted it and Ive yet to see the error since.

I haven't had any ram related errors on this platform yet thank goodness. but judging that's what your dealing with I am not certain It will help you.
but it couldn't hurt.

have you tried not setting xmp, and just entering timings manually?
I dont remember offhand if the board with the new bios allows you to do that anymore.


----------



## cletus-cassidy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Which iteration? 8k? 12k? 20k? All those are usually needs more vcore.


I ran a custom with 8k


----------



## cletus-cassidy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> your vcore is set to 1.4 in those. you still have more headroom not much but a little.
> AMD approved up to 1.45 for everyday use. push your vcore up to 1.45 and try again.
> if it passes back it off a little and try again. if it passes back it off a little more
> just keep doing this until it fails. then put it back to the voltage it passed at. and your set.
> 
> all of this assumes you can run @ 3.9 however. nothing guarantees you this.
> my chip can run at 3.9. but the voltage to do so I think is a higher tradeoff for temps for just 100mhz
> I run mine at a nice 3.8 @ 1.296


Thanks. Have mine stable at exactly the same: 3.8 @ 12.96. Will try a bit higher than 1.4 for 3.9 just to test the limit.


----------



## bladefrost

I got a G.Skill Ripjaws V 8x2 GB 3200mhz CL16. Will it run at 3200mhz no issues on the X370 Taichi board? RAM part no. F4-3200C16D-16GVKB & it's not listed on the Memory QVL of this board. I'm still planning to get this board & pair it with a Ryzen 1700.


----------



## datspike

Hi guys.
I'm currently struggling to get a stable 3200+ memory overclock on my b350-f strix board, and as I have a decent HOF 3600C17 B-die kit I'm thinking that the issue here is the mobo.
Currently cant decide which mobo to get - C6H or the Taichi








Maybe some of you have experience with them both in terms of memory overclocking?
I'm really looking for Taichi as Asrock has better support and is cheaper in my local stores.

Sorry for asking in the taichi-related thread


----------



## chew*

I honestly have not tested strix but its a copy of b350 plus more or less. Still on old agesa but with certain modules it is capable of 3200 as is taichi. With other modules 3200 is not happening on both as well.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> Hi guys.
> I'm currently struggling to get a stable 3200+ memory overclock on my b350-f strix board, and as I have a decent HOF 3600C17 B-die kit I'm thinking that the issue here is the mobo.
> Currently cant decide which mobo to get - C6H or the Taichi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some of you have experience with them both in terms of memory overclocking?
> I'm really looking for Taichi as Asrock has better support and is cheaper in my local stores.
> 
> Sorry for asking in the taichi-related thread


I have the same ram kit running at 3333 cl14 on the taichi, very nice board, vrms don't overheat at all. I was between the c6h and the taichi, I know the c6h is a really good board too, either one you choose you'll be fine.


----------



## jrcbandit

I plan on overclocking my 1700X when it arrives to 3.8-4.0 ghz, although with my luck I will likely be stuck at 3.8.... But before overclocking, I assume it is best to deal with memory timings first? I ordered some G.skill FlareX 3200 RAM and was wondering what is the best SOC LLC to set and VDDSOC (set a value or do offset?) to allow for CPU overclocking. I plan on running the RAM at 3200 with 14 14 14 (34 or 28) and 1T timings. Should I try default RAM voltage of 1.35 first? I was also going to try lowering some of the sub-timings like tRDRD SCL and TWRWR SCL to 2 or 3. Should TRC be at 48? I also plan on disabling Gear Down mode, power down mode, and cool n quiet.

After doing memory timings, I was going to first try for a 3.9 Ghz overclock. Any suggestions on where to start like voltage or LLC?


----------



## chew*

1.050 is a good start point plus or minus .025 from there.

Llc 3 is good place to start.

3200 should be easy afew profiles floating around from relaxxed to aggressive in this thread. Gives a good starting point.


----------



## xethi

iam at r7 1700 3800hz 1.25vc 1.1soc llc 3 & 2
flare x 2x8gb 3200

dram voltage 1.38v shows 1.4 in hwinfo and in bios v. its only volatage that is slightly different in reading in all my settings.
vddp: 0.928v
1.848v by default

when in hwinfo you have info on ram kit installed with details like min tfaw min trfc supported by kit is that the real values you have to stick too?

if i follow those min timing with mix and match from stilts setting anyway i went from 47k copy and read in aida64 to 49500 on both and latency from 73ns to 71.5ns and a small boost in cine15.

btw on my taichi for T1 to work and gearndown mode and powerdown mode disabled i had to do it on both under xmp and advanced section if i only do it in 1 place it doesnt boot.

also tried safe settings with xmp on auto didnt boot but can load xmp and change its dram config wihtout going into advance and repeat. could be human error or why doesnt it work when i set timings under advanced section only?

also tried xmp auto and manual timing in advanced and under xmp dram config still didnt work.


----------



## chew*

I use the xmp dram page the advaned page is buggy. I should have them remove it


----------



## Headayx

Been running into an issue with my Taichi lately; maybe someone had a similar experience. I used to have my set of G.skill f4-3200c14d-32gtz (it's the Trident Z 2x16GB CL14 3200MHz) RAM running fine at XMP settings for a few days at BIOS v2.40 and 3.00. It then suddenly stopped working a few days after the upgrade to 3.00. If I keep the XMP settings but drop the memory clock to 2933 MHz, it works fine. If I don't, it goes into 7-8 boot cycles that are longer and longer until it manages to boot at default BIOS settings (so 2133, and no more CPU OC). The first few boots cycles (3 I believe, probably echoing that first setting in the RAM BIOS configuration about how many failures are ok), I get an F9 on Dr Debug and it cold reboots in the sense that LEDs and fans turn off, and then it start "warm" rebooting a few times with a ton of things being written on Dr Debug (I think I see 15 a lot). By the way, AM4 Advanced Training is disabled, which I believed was precisely to avoid such memory training on cold boots, but it looks like I misunderstood what was going on.
Now, the funny thing is: no hardware was touched ever since the computer was set up. Not even USB wise. It's really mysterious to me why it would stop working. Because it will run perfectly fine at 3200 MHz after a warm boot, I suspect it's a boot DDR voltage issue, and of course the Taichi does not have a DDR boot voltage setting.








Things I have tried that did not work:

Default CPU config, only OC the memory
Disabling the fast startup in Windows
LLC1 for the SOC (I usually sit at 2 for CPU and SOC)
Setting the SOC Voltage from auto (HWInfo reports 1.106V which seems high to me) to a fixed 1.1-1.15V
Setting the RAM Voltage anywhere between 1.35 and 1.4V
Changing the CR and GDM
The Stilt suggested I try a ProcODT of 80 and 96 Ohm, and a CLDO_VDDP of 968mV as I have an R7 1700
Again, what's extremely confusing to me is that it worked fine at XMP settings with 0 additional configuration for a week or so, and back when it worked I tested for a few days the RAM (and CPU) OC and it was stable... Maybe OCing the memory in Ryzen Master is a possibility, but I believe it may conflict with my pstate OC, and it feels too much like a band aid fix. I also read @The Stilt seemingly had a somewhat comparable issue with what I believe to be the same set of RAM, but I'm not sure how he solved it or if it was at more aggressive settings than XMP. I should absolutely try to go back to BIOS 2.40 but independently of a fix, it seems like an issue worth reporting.


----------



## xethi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I use the xmp dram page the advaned page is buggy. I should have them remove it


ah thanks something is very wrong with advanced section. was so confused.

well now tried 3333hz fast setting working fine for now . need to try cold boot.

but latency 68,3ns 52273mb/s read* 51644mb/s write.


----------



## chew*

Its redundant. I understand the why but they need to kill one or the other as firstly its confusing. Secondly its just a waste of space on rom third it can cause conflicts.


----------



## xethi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its redundant. I understand the why but they need to kill one or the other as firstly its confusing. Secondly its just a waste of space on rom third it can cause conflicts.


if it worked at least in parrarel to the xmp concept i would understand but nothing at all booted under that section while under xmp worked too easily.

wanted to ask there is trfc 4 on the taichi how do you decide its value in relation to trfc.


----------



## chew*

In general you leave it at 132/192 adjust the high one only.


----------



## xethi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> In general you leave it at 132/192 adjust the high one only.


ah ok well thanks for all the quick replys and help. its working fine now.


----------



## bladefrost

Will this G.Skill Ripjaws V 8x2gb 3200mhz (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) run at 3200mhz on the Asrock Taichi X370 board?


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bladefrost*
> 
> Will this G.Skill Ripjaws V 8x2gb 3200mhz (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) run at 3200mhz on the Asrock Taichi X370 board?


There is two different versions both sold as F4-3200C16D-16GVKB in that you randomly get 4Gb Samsung D-Die or 8Gb Hynix M-Die. Either one could be hit or miss but more likely a miss.

See:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> To overclock with P-States.
> 
> Using my 1700 on Taichi with bios 2.0
> 
> Off the top of my head.....
> 
> 1/ In Bios under OC Tweaker set CPU Frequency and Voltage Change to manual but DON"T change anything!...just look and write down what your default vcore reads. Once done set this option CPU Frequency and Voltage Change back to auto.
> 
> For my 1700 it is 1.18750V
> 
> For my 1800X it is 1.3500V
> 
> 2/ Scroll down to Voltage Configuration section and for CPU Core Voltage set OFFSET MODE (you will need to know your max frequency of your overclock and what volts are required to achieve that prior to doing all this) set your OFFSET value; example my 1700 needs 1.34375V for 3925MHz with LLC Level 1
> 
> So I need to set in OFFSET MODE an OFFSET value of 15625......this means that .15625mv is set on top of my default vcore of 1.18750v to give me 1.34375 volts.....got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND set your desired level of LLC which for me is Level - 1
> 
> You will need to work out your own values for your own cpu's but it's not that difficult...just remember that each 10000mv in offset = 0.1v to vcore.
> 
> 3/ Go to Advanced tab - AMD CBS - ZEN Common Options - Custom Core Pstates. Here you only want to change Custon Pstate 0, change it to custom and change the Pstate0 FID only!!!!....so for 3925 I set 9d.
> 
> That is it....F10 and exit!
> 
> Now you will have both core and voltage downclocking in windows at idle and your oc will be your max core clocks when loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summarize
> 
> 1/ set OFFSET Value and LLC level
> 2/ ONLY! Change FID value only in Pstate 0
> 
> 3/ Hit F10 your done.
> 
> REMEMBER do it all at your own risk.....


After trying everything for a day, this is actually the first thread I seen that made my Ryzen 1700 oc successfully over 3.9 in latest 3.0 BIOS and actually made my Flare X cas 14 RAM (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) get low and fast to 14/14/14/34/48 at @3200 (was 16/16/16 something). Thank you so much. Only change was I had to put ".15625" instead of '15625' since its not asking mV but V.

update: it is not quiet stable, i might have to lower it to 3.8GHZ.

update2: set offset to 0.1125v (1.3 v - 1.1875v) and FID value to equivalent of 3.8 ghz and it's been stable after playing PUBG for 2 hours, ram goes @3200 14/14/14/34/48. Will try to lower the 1.3 V to 1.275 V later.


----------



## jrcbandit

Motherboard arrived but now waiting on processor. I was wondering about the PCI Express slots and an Inateck USB 4 port card I have to run my 3rd Sensor for the Oculus Rift. I wanted to use PCIE4 for it, but the manual says PCIE4 will be disabled if I ever get a M.2 SSD that is the PCI Express Gen3x4 model (2nd M.2 slot is only good for Gen 2 / half speed ;p). I dunno if I will ever get a M.2 SSD but I'd like a 1-2 TB NVMe model someday. The issue is this - where should I put the Inateck card, I don't really want to put it in PCI Express slot 1 because then it would be right next to my video card and have cabling issues since it requires a SATA cable to be powered. Can it go PCI Express slot 5 that is full sized, and if I put it there will it affect my video card running at 16x in slot 2?


----------



## chew*

I do not think it will effect anything just a matter of a x4 vs x1 slot.

I would avoid ref clock use the more devices than run off pci lanes. The wifi device as is plugs into a "m2" style slot and drops at a certain point when raising bclk.


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I do not think it will effect anything just a matter of a x4 vs x1 slot.
> 
> I would avoid ref clock use the more devices than run off pci lanes. The wifi device as is plugs into a "m2" style slot as is and drops at a certain point when raising bclk.


Ok, thanks. I will avoid overclocking via changing the bclk. Oculus sensors in USB 3.0 mode can be a bit flaky as is.


----------



## cameronmc88

Hey guys I've got the Asrock Taichi with latest BIOS 3.00 and having trouble getting my Ryzen 1700 past 3.8Ghz I've got it stable currently with 1.35v and SoC at 1.1v with G Skill Flare X 3200mhz with XMP enabled and it runs beautiful but trying to get 3.9Ghz or higher literally won't boot.. even to BIOS I have to clear CMOS using button at the back, tried upping volts as high as 1.45v and still wont boot to BIOS have I hit the limit of my chip?


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameronmc88*
> 
> Hey guys I've got the Asrock Taichi with latest BIOS 3.00 and having trouble getting my Ryzen 1700 past 3.8Ghz I've got it stable currently with 1.35v and SoC at 1.1v with G Skill Flare X 3200mhz with XMP enabled and it runs beautiful but trying to get 3.9Ghz or higher literally won't boot.. even to BIOS I have to clear CMOS using button at the back, tried upping volts as high as 1.45v and still wont boot to BIOS have I hit the limit of my chip?


i got to 3.8 stable at 1.3v using offset, LLC level 1 and p-states's PID value as suggest by user 'LOWDOG'...maybe later i should try [email protected] can't seem to get 3.9 using 1.35v stable either....not sure if i should go over AMD's recommended value of 1.35v...my NOCTUA NH D15 SE-AM4 coming this friday maybe thats when i can break 3.9.


----------



## pyrotek85

Looks like I'm stuck in a bootloop now after trying to upgrade to 3.00 >.<

Any ideas aside from resetting CMOS and trying one dimm at a time? It's displaying debug code 1F constantly, whether that's meaningful or not. Hope I don't have to RMA it.


----------



## chew*

I pull battery and one dimm and do a full clr after a flash and first susessfull post to bios which i usually do with 1 stick and optimized defaults.


----------



## pyrotek85

Does battery pull work where the CMOS reset button/jumper don't? I can give that a try, I think there's a tab holding it in?


----------



## chew*

For hard clr or when i am on ln2 and do not need to store cmos nor want to it is how i do it.

The back button on I/O seems less effective than actual jumper for me.


----------



## pyrotek85

No change I'm afraid, still stuck on that 1F error code. Thanks though


----------



## cameronmc88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> i got to 3.8 stable at 1.3v using offset, LLC level 1 and p-states's PID value as suggest by user 'LOWDOG'...maybe later i should try [email protected] can't seem to get 3.9 using 1.35v stable either....not sure if i should go over AMD's recommended value of 1.35v...my NOCTUA NH D15 SE-AM4 coming this friday maybe thats when i can break 3.9.


Does your 3.9Ghz actually boot to windows? mine doesn't even boot at all just mobo error codes even with 1.45v.. Any tips anyone?


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameronmc88*
> 
> Does your 3.9Ghz actually boot to windows? mine doesn't even boot at all just mobo error codes even with 1.45v.. Any tips anyone?


yeah..jsut crash /black screen when running cinbench r15....


----------



## cameronmc88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> yeah..jsut crash /black screen when running cinbench r15....


When I go for even 3850Mhz at 1.4v it just shows 0E or 08 Error Codes on mobo.. anyone know what they mean?


----------



## gudi

Hi, i`ve watched so many videos, readed many guides but still have question about oc. I have x370 taichi, ryzen 1700 and 16gb of g.skills 3200mhz cl16 (dont remember whole name).
Today I oc`ed my cpu to 3.8 with 1.28ish V just to check stability. 1h of prime small fft passed so I oced it with p states. My settings atm:
PSTATE0: 3.8ghz, default voltage for 1700 (1.18V)
PSTATE1: Auto
OC SETTINGS:voltage offset +0.1 (just to have my stable 1.28V on load), xmp for rams to 3200 with soc voltage 1.1, both LLC on level 2.

Here is my question, how to test stability for both cpu and ram? Prime95 blend test for couple hours /overnight is enough? Or should i use other programs for test? When idle clock are dropping to 1,55ghz but 1-2 cores jumps to 3,8 for lije 1sec, then drop and jumps again but ifferent ones, is it normal? Is it anything that i can do to push it more or change anything to make it to drain less power? Cinebench passed easly with 1666 score.

PS. Sorry for my english, not my primary language


----------



## chew*

I use custom blend with 90% ram allocated. Drop a thread in prime = go back to tuning memory.

Others use small ffts for cpu. Then hci for memory.


----------



## gudi

Stopped 2h blend, now ill test rams with hci memtest and do aida stress test. When my cpu pass all of them i think i can feel a bit lucky with my silicon lottery


----------



## gudi

It's werid, because my CPU and rams passed overnight blend test with no problem and hci memtest with 0 errors, but when I turned off PC and then turned on, PC restarted 3 times and loaded default PSTATES and RAM config. Any ideas what to change to stable it?

PSTATE0 - 3,8GHz, default voltage (1,18750), rest pstates left on auto
Offset +0,1V to get my stable 1,28V for 3,8GHz
Rams set with XMP @3200
SOC - 1,1V
LLC - 2 & 2


----------



## zeroibis

I had something similar occur where one time it randomly restarted 3 times on a boot and reset the bios. The only setting I had changed at the time was using XMP for the ram. I turned it back on afterword and the ram is still running fine under xmp and the motherboard has not done this again since.


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gudi*
> 
> It's werid, because my CPU and rams passed overnight blend test with no problem and hci memtest with 0 errors, but when I turned off PC and then turned on, PC restarted 3 times and loaded default PSTATES and RAM config. Any ideas what to change to stable it?
> 
> PSTATE0 - 3,8GHz, default voltage (1,18750), rest pstates left on auto
> Offset +0,1V to get my stable 1,28V for 3,8GHz
> Rams set with XMP @3200
> SOC - 1,1V
> LLC - 2 & 2


OC beginner here..im using pstate0-3.8ghz, offset +0.1125 to get 1.3V, Rams set with XMP @ 3200, SOC unchanged, CPU LLC 1, other llc unchanged. Been stable past 2 days playing PUBG and CINEBENCH, didn't stress test it though. Will do much more when my Noctua d15 come today.


----------



## gudi

I changed my RAM profile to 2933 and I can shut down my PC and then turn it on and it will boot to windows normally, @3200 after shut down I got always 3 resets and motherboard sets everything on default. My ram's are "F4-3200C16D-16GVKB", does anyone have stable timings for them @3200?

And I have questions about pstate OC, 1-2 cores jumps up to 3,8Ghz for like 1 sec, then drop down to 1,55GHz and then other 1/2/3 cores jumps to 3,8. Is it normally on pstate oc? Even when on idle my cores jumps to 3,8.


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gudi*
> 
> I changed my RAM profile to 2933 and I can shut down my PC and then turn it on and it will boot to windows normally, @3200 after shut down I got always 3 resets and motherboard sets everything on default. My ram's are "F4-3200C16D-16GVKB", does anyone have stable timings for them @3200?
> 
> And I have questions about pstate OC, 1-2 cores jumps up to 3,8Ghz for like 1 sec, then drop down to 1,55GHz and then other 1/2/3 cores jumps to 3,8. Is it normally on pstate oc? Even when on idle my cores jumps to 3,8.


ur ram is not B die cas 14, not sure if it can go to 3200 stably for now..u can google the issue, alot ppl r using 2933...try to raise ur voltage to 1.3V and see if its stable then u can lower it from there..


----------



## sb43

Alright guys, I have to admit it. I am now COMPLETELY LOST trying to OC the ram thing now. I need help. I know nothing about Pstate , yada, yada. Throw a brother a bone. I built this monster, now I can't have fun with it.


----------



## rlb9682

Hey guys, sorry if this has been asked but it's driving me crazy and 135 pages...I haven't gone through them all.

I've got the Patriot Viper 3200mhz memory : https://www.amazon.com/Patriot-Extreme-Performance-PC4-25600-PV416G320C6K/dp/B016A29PWA/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1501276116&sr=1-5&keywords=patriot+viper+ddr4

And I can't get it to 3200mhz any more. Previously I had gone as high as 4.0ghz on the cpu with 3200mhz when testing for stability and benchmarking and now I can't get it higher than 2933 at any speed with no changes.

Is it likely something I've changed in bios by accident or forgotten about or is it just this memory + ryzen don't play well together?

If it's the memory and Ryzen, what's the best recommendation for a set of DDR4 3200hmhz that will work?

Edit: I have the x370 Taichi and the Ryzen 1700X currently running @3.8ghz and 2933 on the memory.


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gudi*
> 
> I changed my RAM profile to 2933 and I can shut down my PC and then turn it on and it will boot to windows normally, @3200 after shut down I got always 3 resets and motherboard sets everything on default. My ram's are "F4-3200C16D-16GVKB", does anyone have stable timings for them @3200?
> 
> And I have questions about pstate OC, 1-2 cores jumps up to 3,8Ghz for like 1 sec, then drop down to 1,55GHz and then other 1/2/3 cores jumps to 3,8. Is it normally on pstate oc? Even when on idle my cores jumps to 3,8.


if you can get into windows you'll most likely be able to get 3066 stable, i was unable to boot with that ram at all with 3200 so i'm stuck at 2933, 3066 was almost stable and probably could get it with a few setting changes but haven't bothered. either way i paid 20 bucks less for it than the cl16 3000 so i can't really complain.


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirmonkey*
> 
> if you can get into windows you'll most likely be able to get 3066 stable, i was unable to boot with that ram at all with 3200 so i'm stuck at 2933, 3066 was almost stable and probably could get it with a few setting changes but haven't bothered. either way i paid 20 bucks less for it than the cl16 3000 so i can't really complain.


Meanwhile I reckon I'm overvolting my hynix ram a bit but at least it's stable at 3130 and doesn't mind cold boots. @1.15v SOC llc2 and 1.38v dram, but in hwmonitor it shows 1.4v.


----------



## rlb9682

Well,
Scratch what I said earlier. I had changed the memory voltage to auto and manually put it back to 1.35v so it's running stable now at 3.89ghz 1.23v and 3200mhz on the memory at 1.35v. So, no worries here


----------



## prodev42

so is there a consensus on what is the best/safe voltage for SOC and DRAM to use yet? what about the LLC level for CPU and SOC?

I have 1700 + Flare X cas 14 Ram + Noctua D15, I am currently using offset+pstate @3.875,cpu volt 1.35, DRAM volt 1.4, SOC volt 1.1, CPU LLC 1, SOC LLC auto, full load in AIDA64 test after 1 hour is 70C, is this safe to use?


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gergregg*
> 
> I've had HCI pro for quite some time so that is what I use.
> 
> Soc 1.15
> Vdimm 1.40
> Vcore 1.35
> ProcODT auto


mine is similar except I am using Soc 1.1, CPU LLC 1, did not touch ProcODT, I am running @3.875 instead of your @3.9...system is very stable after 1 hour of AIDA and cinbench. I think this is the sweet spot for my 1700 + Noctua D15.


----------



## Coldstance

I found stability at 3.9GHz 1.369V LLC1, SoC 1.106V LLC2. My flare X seems happy at 3,200MHz at 1.35V


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> mine is similar except I am using Soc 1.1, CPU LLC 1, did not touch ProcODT, I am running @3.875 instead of your @3.9...system is very stable after 1 hour of AIDA and cinbench. I think this is the sweet spot for my 1700 + Noctua D15.


OK upped it to @3.9ghz, everything same as last post...used offset+pset way so did not set oc mhz and cpu volt directly...cpu volt 1.35v, cpu llc 1, soc 1.1v, soc llc auto, DRAM 1.4.. ran CPU:OCCT for 10 min was stable, ran cinbench without crashing...should be ok for my use for now, only play the game pubg and don't need to do 100% cpu stuff like video encoding...will test more tomorrow.From reading everyone's post on reddit and here past week i consider my chip average in da lottery. I think raising DRAM voltage, raising SOC voltage, set CPU LLC to 1 was the key for me..without changing these 3 places i would never get to 3.9 stablely using 1.35v. Oh and my Flare X Cas 14 ram ran at 3200 using XMP profile.


----------



## Headayx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Headayx*
> 
> Been running into an issue with my Taichi lately; maybe someone had a similar experience. I used to have my set of G.skill f4-3200c14d-32gtz (it's the Trident Z 2x16GB CL14 3200MHz) RAM running fine at XMP settings for a few days at BIOS v2.40 and 3.00. It then suddenly stopped working a few days after the upgrade to 3.00. If I keep the XMP settings but drop the memory clock to 2933 MHz, it works fine. If I don't, it goes into 7-8 boot cycles that are longer and longer until it manages to boot at default BIOS settings (so 2133, and no more CPU OC). The first few boots cycles (3 I believe, probably echoing that first setting in the RAM BIOS configuration about how many failures are ok), I get an F9 on Dr Debug and it cold reboots in the sense that LEDs and fans turn off, and then it start "warm" rebooting a few times with a ton of things being written on Dr Debug (I think I see 15 a lot). By the way, AM4 Advanced Training is disabled, which I believed was precisely to avoid such memory training on cold boots, but it looks like I misunderstood what was going on.
> Now, the funny thing is: no hardware was touched ever since the computer was set up. Not even USB wise. It's really mysterious to me why it would stop working. Because it will run perfectly fine at 3200 MHz after a warm boot, I suspect it's a boot DDR voltage issue, and of course the Taichi does not have a DDR boot voltage setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things I have tried that did not work:
> 
> Default CPU config, only OC the memory
> Disabling the fast startup in Windows
> LLC1 for the SOC (I usually sit at 2 for CPU and SOC)
> Setting the SOC Voltage from auto (HWInfo reports 1.106V which seems high to me) to a fixed 1.1-1.15V
> Setting the RAM Voltage anywhere between 1.35 and 1.4V
> Changing the CR and GDM
> The Stilt suggested I try a ProcODT of 80 and 96 Ohm, and a CLDO_VDDP of 968mV as I have an R7 1700
> Again, what's extremely confusing to me is that it worked fine at XMP settings with 0 additional configuration for a week or so, and back when it worked I tested for a few days the RAM (and CPU) OC and it was stable... Maybe OCing the memory in Ryzen Master is a possibility, but I believe it may conflict with my pstate OC, and it feels too much like a band aid fix. I also read @The Stilt seemingly had a somewhat comparable issue with what I believe to be the same set of RAM, but I'm not sure how he solved it or if it was at more aggressive settings than XMP. I should absolutely try to go back to BIOS 2.40 but independently of a fix, it seems like an issue worth reporting.


Update if someone else runs into this: turning on the advanced boot training (or rather, setting it to auto) fixed the issue and I can now run my RAM at XMP settings (3200 14-14-14-34-48) (or so it seems for now).


----------



## bigboss91

Hi guys, just bought taichi and update to latest bios. I'm trying to OC with pstates after I found my cpu (1700) stable at 3.7GHz @ 1.23125v. I set pstate0 accordingly and left to auto the rest. Also set the offset voltage on OC page. Thing is when I boot, even windows recognize it as a 3.7 GHz cpu, the clock is stuck at 2.7GHz and not going higher... Any thoughts?


----------



## Tasm

Do not p-state overclock?

The simple thing to do is:

- On the first oc table change it to manual and set the multi to your desired speed and do not touch the voltage there. After that, put it in auto again.

- Set the cpu voltage to offset and increment what you want.

Then, go the pstate zone and only let the p0 to be in manual, the rest stays in auto.

Done.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Do not p-state overclock?
> 
> The simple thing to do is:
> 
> - On the first oc table change it to manual and set the multi to your desired speed and do not touch the voltage there. After that, put it in auto again.
> 
> - Set the cpu voltage to offset and increment what you want.
> 
> Then, go the pstate zone and only let the p0 to be in manual, the rest stays in auto.
> 
> Done.


Interesting, I assume you can work backward from a standard OC with this. For example I am at 4ghz 1.425v with LLC 3. I would:
-leave LLC at 3 and change voltage back to default
-set speed back to auto
-set voltage to offset and increment to 1.425v
-go to advance tab and in the pstate set p0 to manual

Does that sound right?


----------



## bigboss91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Do not p-state overclock?
> 
> The simple thing to do is:
> 
> - On the first oc table change it to manual and set the multi to your desired speed and do not touch the voltage there. After that, put it in auto again.
> 
> - Set the cpu voltage to offset and increment what you want.
> 
> Then, go the pstate zone and only let the p0 to be in manual, the rest stays in auto.
> 
> Done.


I made a mistake and used custom VID instead of default 1.1875 of ryzen 1700. Now it reaches the 3.7GHz.
The problem now is that with fixed voltage OC I managed to have cpu stable at 3.7 at 1.23125V with LLC2.
I use offset 1.23125-1.1875 = 0.04375 and LLC2 and it crashes. Shouldn't it run stable with that offset? Does P-state OC need more offset voltage?


----------



## 010101

Hi guys any whit a hynix 32gb dual rank kit working in a taichi? i cant reach 2933 just 2800mhz is stable... 2933 boots but unstable in win

i have this kit

https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-32gtzsw

typon:


aida:


rtc 2933 xmp


rtc silt timings


Where can change tRFC ns? and tREF y tREF ns? in my boards?

I dont have lucky in 2933 is just unstable... try soc 1.15 dram 1.39 geardown enable disable t1 t2 any ideas?Or someone with a similar kit

I have a taichi bios 3.0 and a r7 1700x stock.


----------



## Haos666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *010101*
> 
> I dont have lucky in 2933 is just unstable... try soc 1.15 dram 1.39 geardown enable disable t1 t2 any ideas?Or someone with a similar kit
> 
> I have a taichi bios 3.0 and a r7 1700x stock.


I`m assuming that you're trying to run the timings "rtc 2933 xmp". There is almost no chance to run it stable. I would begin with disabling GearDownMode and changing Command Rate to 2T. If it still lacks stability, try different ProcODT values, between 40 and 80 Ohms. It should be sufficient to run 2933 strap without any issue, and you can then try pushing towards 3200.


----------



## 010101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haos666*
> 
> I`m assuming that you're trying to run the timings "rtc 2933 xmp". There is almost no chance to run it stable. I would begin with disabling GearDownMode and changing Command Rate to 2T. If it still lacks stability, try different ProcODT values, between 40 and 80 Ohms. It should be sufficient to run 2933 strap without any issue, and you can then try pushing towards 3200.


I tri geardown disabled cr 2 and procodt from 40 to 60.... Now i try 60 to 80... in 2800mhz works fine but 2933 no luck. Thanks for the help


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Interesting, I assume you can work backward from a standard OC with this. For example I am at 4ghz 1.425v with LLC 3. I would:
> -leave LLC at 3 and change voltage back to default
> -set speed back to auto
> -set voltage to offset and increment to 1.425v
> -go to advance tab and in the pstate set p0 to manual
> 
> Does that sound right?


Well, i am not sure but sounds that i will work.


----------



## Haos666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *010101*
> 
> I tri geardown disabled cr 2 and procodt from 40 to 60.... Now i try 60 to 80... in 2800mhz works fine but 2933 no luck. Thanks for the help


Can you double-check what timings/subtimings are you trying to use and screenshot them? Are you sure you are not trying to run on Stilt's timings?


----------



## 010101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haos666*
> 
> Can you double-check what timings/subtimings are you trying to use and screenshot them? Are you sure you are not trying to run on Stilt's timings?


Hi tri just xmp... but no luck... then try silt timings for hynix mdie

Hynix MFR, 1DPC SR

"Safe"


- ProcODT 60 Ohms
- DRAM Voltage / DRAM Boot Voltage 1.365V (keep these syncronized at all times)
- VDDCR_SOC 1.025V

safe but no luck again 2933 is not stable.2800 xpm works perfects


----------



## Haos666

These timings are simply too tight for Hynix dual-ranked kit to hit 2933.

Please try the following changes:

- Command rate to 2t;
- Gear Down mode disabled;
- Manually set timings to those listed on this screenshot you posted, listed as Exteme Memory Profile v2.0, @1600Mhz:

(Ie, 16-18-18-38)

http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e6/e618d406_FWirOMq.png

Please mind that RCD timing will be the same for tRCDRW/tRCDRD - which are listed separately on AM4.

Make sure you locate correct fields and enter correct timings, then double-check with Ryzen TIming Checker after successful boot. If your XMP profile tries to set this:
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3090412/width/350/height/700/flags/LL - it simply won't work. AM4 doesn't like odd numbers in timings, tRAS should be well above 30 and tRFC - above 500 - just from the top of my head.

So first try to set correct timings from your XMP @1600 profile (which is ofc the 3200 strap) and only if it works fine, try pushing higher frequencies or lower timing manually one by one, checking stability after each change.


----------



## prodev42

Is 1.37 vcore safe for a ryzen 1700 24/7 build?

I am currently at 1.344v @ 3850, PRIME95 blend test after 1 hour max load is at 73.3C. If i want to push my Ryzen 1700 to 3.875 I will need around 1.36V, for 3.9 around 1.367v.. Should I stay at where I am or push it further? Board is Taichi X370, Ram Flare X Cas 14, Noctua D15 cooler. Advice appreciated.


----------



## 010101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haos666*
> 
> These timings are simply too tight for Hynix dual-ranked kit to hit 2933.
> 
> Please try the following changes:
> 
> - Command rate to 2t;
> - Gear Down mode disabled;
> - Manually set timings to those listed on this screenshot you posted, listed as Exteme Memory Profile v2.0, @1600Mhz:
> 
> (Ie, 16-18-18-38)
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e6/e618d406_FWirOMq.png
> 
> Please mind that RCD timing will be the same for tRCDRW/tRCDRD - which are listed separately on AM4.
> 
> Make sure you locate correct fields and enter correct timings, then double-check with Ryzen TIming Checker after successful boot. If your XMP profile tries to set this:
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3090412/width/350/height/700/flags/LL - it simply won't work. AM4 doesn't like odd numbers in timings, tRAS should be well above 30 and tRFC - above 500 - just from the top of my head.
> 
> So first try to set correct timings from your XMP @1600 profile (which is ofc the 3200 strap) and only if it works fine, try pushing higher frequencies or lower timing manually one by one, checking stability after each change.


my XMP for 2933 use this



In 3200 i dont know becasuse dont boot


----------



## prodev42

here is my spec for now...

- average lottery Ryzen 1700 oced to @ 3875

- XMP 2.0 Profile DDR-3200 14-14-14-34 (Flare X cas 14)

- OC Mode, Offset 0.18750 CPU LLC 3 OR offset 0.18125 CPU LLC 2(more aggressive but lower voltage). CPU voltage stays on 1.376v for both configuration during max load, temp at 77-78C (Noctua D15) after 15 min Prime95 small FFT.

- custom pstate0 Fid 9B (3875)

- vddcr_soc 1.0V, soc llc auto

- Dram 1.4V

- C6, core performance, global c-state = disabled


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> Is 1.37 vcore safe for a ryzen 1700 24/7 build?
> 
> I am currently at 1.344v @ 3850, PRIME95 blend test after 1 hour max load is at 73.3C. If i want to push my Ryzen 1700 to 3.875 I will need around 1.36V, for 3.9 around 1.367v.. Should I stay at where I am or push it further? Board is Taichi X370, Ram Flare X Cas 14, Noctua D15 cooler. Advice appreciated.


It should be perfectly safe, just check your max temperatures at 1.367 V, which really isn't that much higher. If you want the voltage to start off lower while idle, you can always do offset with LLC 1 - just lower the amount of offset to compensate for the fact that LLC 1 will add additional voltage. For example, I idle at 1.37 V but under load it goes up to 1.4 V - I completely failed at the silicon lottery and have to use these high voltages for 3.8 Ghz ;p.


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> It should be perfectly safe, just check your max temperatures at 1.367 V, which really isn't that much higher. If you want the voltage to start off lower while idle, you can always do offset with LLC 1 - just lower the amount of offset to compensate for the fact that LLC 1 will add additional voltage. For example, I idle at 1.37 V but under load it goes up to 1.4 V - I completely failed at the silicon lottery and have to use these high voltages for 3.8 Ghz ;p.


lowering it to 1.344v @ 3.85 ghz....prime95 small FFT was driving the [email protected] ghz to 80c after 20-30min and black screen.....whats is ur full load test temps at 1.4v?


----------



## Thejudge625

For those curious to try I just switched out my sticks from the corsair vengeance lpx 3000MHz set to the F4-4000C19D-16GTZKW from Gskill. Haven't had a chance to really toy with it yet but with really loose timings I got into windows at 3600 but had a BSOD. 3466MHz at 15-15-15-21 has been running and allowing me to run firestrike and games but again haven't had a chance for any real stress tests or the like. Hoping to see if I can get them up to that 4k mark.


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> lowering it to 1.344v @ 3.85 ghz....prime95 small FFT was driving the [email protected] ghz to 80c after 20-30min and black screen.....whats is ur full load test temps at 1.4v?


I tried Prime95 small FFT at 1.40 V for my core for 30 minutes and it was 76 C. I'm using an Asetek-based AIO cooler (many companies make these like NZXT, Corsair, EVGA, etc), although it is only the 240 mm radiator version, a 280 mm radiator version would be best if you want to upgrade and your case fits it.

Are you just getting a black screen or is the board/CPU locking up with Dr. Debug error code? I was just getting black screens without my computer being locked up and solved that by increasing SOC voltage, as well as shutting down MSI Afterburner (any software that controls video card overclock) completely in case that was causing the screen to go blank when stress testing. With light stress testing, SOC voltage of 1.10 was enough, but doing Intel Burn Test and Prime95 Blend test required me to increase it to 1.2 V to have a stable computer that could be stressed for hours. You definitely do not want to go above 1.2 V for SOC, that is the absolute limit to be safe.


----------



## kmac20

I'm about to buy this board with a 1600.

I have never overclocked an AMD cpu before (in fact I don't think I've ever owned an AMD cpu :X don't judge) And I have never used an Asrock board before either. Always Gigabyte, and I know each brand has their own peculiarities and kinks.

I'm going with HyperX Fury 2400. I don't need faster ram as I will be very GPU bottlenecked: I don't even have a 1080p monitor yet because I've always used my 1280x1024 because 1) I prefer the 5:4 resolution and 2) it has a 75hz refresh rate. While I DO PLAN on getting a 1080p/1440p monitor eventually and ideally 75/144hz until I do I will just have a 1050TI to hold me over. The new build is already costing me around 1k, dont need to waste money on stuff I don't need to. And I doubt I will ever be craving for super super fast RAM, I won't have a 4k monitor anytime soon and from most benchmarks I've seen the ram speeds at what I'll be using aren't particularly impactful. A couple FPS maybe, so I'm good on the ram overclocking....for now at least. One thing at a time here.

Anyway:

*What threads/posts/etc should I start reading to get me some knowledge before I buy the thing? I would like to learn as much as possible before I buy my new rig board gets here so I can hit the gorund running on the overclocking. I am looking to read as much as possible, but in particular I would like to learn about the LLC offsets for Ryzen/this board. Again though, I am trying to gain as much knowledge as possible about EVERYTHING related to this board and CPU as I am going with the assumption that I'm basically starting from scratch when it comes to learning all this (throwing most of what I know out the window as I've been on Ivy Bridge since 2012) and want to learn as much as possible BEFORE* I have all the money to head over to microcenter and buy everything.

Thanks in advance to everyone who can lead me to the water so i can drink it









and yes, this does mean I will be changing that "Intel Overclocker" subtitle under my name.


----------



## chew*

Its rather simple now a days multiplier voltage. Memory can be annoying sometimes but lot of folks can steer you right.

Board is overkill for 6 core but future proofing does not hurt.


----------



## kmac20

Hey no reason not to get it, future proofing as much as possible plus its a good deal at microcenter. And it looks cool. I have no need for anything MORE than 6 core, as I dont do content creation or anything really along those lines (I do use AUTOCAD sometimes so it'll be nice there, and nice if I DO start doing some content creation with a friend of mine.....), but I have no reason to pay for an 1800 when I wont be using it. And again the board is a real good deal at mcirocenter especially with the combo deal they'll probably throw at me when I walk in the back and drop a thousand dollars on the counter.

But I really would like to be given some stuff to read so that I know as much as I need to. I want to make sure this thing is perfect. I wanna know all about the LLC settings, how to set the offsets, etc. I dont wanna mess up anything, and I wanna do it to perfection.

Isn't that why most of us do it? To get that perfect stable OC at the lowest voltage with the lowest heat without really sacrificing anythign in the process?

Back in the day with my C2D it was as simple as "crank up the FSB" then with the 3570k it was "crank up the multiplier". But I'd like to learn it all (again I guess) In particular the voltage offsets and such as I LOVE to undervolt while at the same time overclocking. I find the most joy in that, getting the most with the lowest thermals and a lower voltage if possible. I like my room to stay cooler, especially in the summertime









*Again think of it like I'm starting totally over.* I have never used an AMD processor, I have never used an ASROCK board, and my current PC is a dying dying dying one that I have been running at stock for about a year now because the board is NEAR dead (it's killed 2 GPUs so I've been using the IGPU and overclocking is no longer possible), so I haven't even really done it in over a year now, I dont remember ANY of the LLC, any of how to do the offsets, how to compensate for droop if thats even still an issue now a days etc, that also has a side panel grill held on with duct tape


----------



## chew*

Most of the drama is getting memory dialed in. I shop at microcenter they have hynix in there dimms. I would avoid if you can.

Pstate/offset ocing for me is not worth it.

1600x is almost pointless to OC.

1600 gets some decent gains however.

Quite a few profiles and screens of how to set up bdie. Lucky sets can run tighter subs not so luck looser subs but still hit decent speeds/primary timings.

As always test cpu mem ocs seperate then combine. Its common to need a touch more vcore once you combine both.

Soc 1.050 or less is usually good enough on most chips.

Llc is backwards. 1 is max 5 is least middle ground 3 is decent for most users.

Oh an ryzen likes undervolting. Amds floating voltage is pretty aggressive.

Most chips can pull off 3.6 @ 1.2v or less.


----------



## kmac20

The HyperX ram I was actually going to buy off of newegg because it was a slightly better deal for faster ram https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104758&ignorebbr=1

If I got RAM at microcenter it would be Crucial 2400 http://www.microcenter.com/product/464702/16GB_8_x_2GB_DDR4-2400_PC4-19200_Desktop_Memory_Kit

Again though my bottleneck is going to be hugely GPU based, and I'm not worried about super speeds on RAM because I'm not doing anything at 4k anytime soon, ever. And from what I've seen on benchmarks unless you are NOT bottlenecked by a GPU and running stuff at 4k, memory speeds of about 2400-2666 are ideal, anything faster is wayy to much % money diff over % performance gain, and even if I wasn't GPU bottlenecked a few FPS for ram that is significantly more expensive is not worth it to me. Especially since, after all, I WILL be bottlenecked by the GPU and that money can be better off saved and used to buy a new GPU later on when I have a monitor that can take advantage of it.

Thank you for the rest of your information. Although I don't usually prefer to use like screenshots for more than just a base reference. I like to know what the settings I'm changing do, and why I am changing them, so that I can intuitively know what to do myself more than just going off of a pre existing template someone says to use "just cause it works" I would like to know why it works. Which is why I AM looking for a ton of information.

You have given me quite a bit so far though and I appreciate it. I really like the fact that the Ryzen likes to be undervolted, as I'm always a fan of less power, less heat, and less sweat in my room during the summer since I dont' have A/C


----------



## Coldstance

Is it common to need to combine a flat increase in voltage with an offset to achieve higher stability? Any time I tried to boot with voltages set north of 1.35v or so I ran into problems booting or just general instability. When I set my voltage to 1.35v and also set an offset I boot fast and easy every time. Also, does anybody see any glaring issues in this screenshot?


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldstance*
> 
> Is it common to need to combine a flat increase in voltage with an offset to achieve higher stability? Any time I tried to boot with voltages set north of 1.35v or so I ran into problems booting or just general instability. When I set my voltage to 1.35v and also set an offset I boot fast and easy every time. Also, does anybody see any glaring issues in this screenshot?


when i get boot problems i raise my soc voltage to 1.1 and dram volt to 1.40


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> The HyperX ram I was actually going to buy off of newegg because it was a slightly better deal for faster ram https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104758&ignorebbr=1
> 
> If I got RAM at microcenter it would be Crucial 2400 http://www.microcenter.com/product/464702/16GB_8_x_2GB_DDR4-2400_PC4-19200_Desktop_Memory_Kit
> 
> Again though my bottleneck is going to be hugely GPU based, and I'm not worried about super speeds on RAM because I'm not doing anything at 4k anytime soon, ever. And from what I've seen on benchmarks unless you are NOT bottlenecked by a GPU and running stuff at 4k, memory speeds of about 2400-2666 are ideal, anything faster is wayy to much % money diff over % performance gain, and even if I wasn't GPU bottlenecked a few FPS for ram that is significantly more expensive is not worth it to me. Especially since, after all, I WILL be bottlenecked by the GPU and that money can be better off saved and used to buy a new GPU later on when I have a monitor that can take advantage of it.
> 
> Thank you for the rest of your information. Although I don't usually prefer to use like screenshots for more than just a base reference. I like to know what the settings I'm changing do, and why I am changing them, so that I can intuitively know what to do myself more than just going off of a pre existing template someone says to use "just cause it works" I would like to know why it works. Which is why I AM looking for a ton of information.
> 
> You have given me quite a bit so far though and I appreciate it. I really like the fact that the Ryzen likes to be undervolted, as I'm always a fan of less power, less heat, and less sweat in my room during the summer since I dont' have A/C


Yah the timings are more or less templates to get you "close" nothing is guaranteed as you sound like you understand that.

I can point you at a few timings that help when your ready.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah the timings are more or less templates to get you "close" nothing is guaranteed as you sound like you understand that.
> 
> I can point you at a few timings that help when your ready.


Oh yeah I do and I definitely understand the template thing.

My point is I would like to be pointed towards something more in-depth that will refresh me on the definitions of everything, LLC offset, and _why_ I'm doing what I'm doing as a result. If I know what everything means, and does, it becomes intuitive and the template doesn't even need to be there.

I definitely will take you up on that though, and I appreciate everyones help ahead of time this way I know what I"m doing as SOON as I put the thing together and can hit the ground running.

Thanks again in advance to anyone who gives me a hand


----------



## GeophysicsSucks

I tried P-state and regular overclock with just setting frequency and leaving voltage auto. But whenever I try my monitor doesn't even turn on. Everything else inside lights up and turns on.


----------



## coreykill99

what frequency are you setting?
with leaving voltage auto might not have enough juice to start properly.
are you getting a debug code on your mobo display?
like 00?


----------



## GeophysicsSucks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> what frequency are you setting?
> with leaving voltage auto might not have enough juice to start properly.
> are you getting a debug code on your mobo display?
> like 00?


I'm just trying 3800. I'm getting 06 on the Mobo. I'm reading that's related to memory? But that doesn't make sense as I'm trying without XMP profile. Also when I don't even try to overclock and I try just XMP alone, it works fine...


----------



## coreykill99

if your leaving the voltage in Pstates as auto. think it defaults to 1.35 that not really in the out of normal sounding voltage range.
you can leave xmp on. maybe try your 3.8 pstate voltage auto.
then go into the oc tweaker menu scroll down and set an offset voltage of 0.025 or so? maybe your chip just needs a slight nudge.
also im not sure about SOC voltages on pstates. maybe set a fixed voltage for the SOC as well. perhaps as little a one as the board will accept?
I dont recall what the default voltage for soc is. maybe 1.01 volts or something? i think 1.2v is the absolute max you can put through it.
maybe try 1.13-1.15?
someone chime in please if you know what the max on SOC is for certain.


----------



## GeophysicsSucks

Okay, but why is it giving me a memory error in debugger on mobo.


----------



## coreykill99

what strap are you trying to run your sticks at without xmp turned on?
what settings do you use with xmp turned on?
basically are you trying to run your sticks at the same speed with xmp on vs off?
are you remembering to push up the DRAM voltage when you have xmp off.
and why are you turning off xmp? just curious.

looking up that code it mentions clearing the cmos and reseating the cpu. along with checking your dimm slots to make sure they are in the right location
have you tried loading user defaults in bios, saving and rebooting just to make sure everything is where it needs to be. and you dont have a rouge option somewhere you accidentally edited?
clearing the cmos isn't a terrible idea either. and yes I experienced strange errors for several days before with my taichi before I finally pulled the cpu and reseated it. and it solved all my problems. but that was a different code related to chip set initialization. just saying it does happen.


----------



## GeophysicsSucks

I don't "turn XMP off" it's off by default. I've set everything back to default multiple times, had to reset CMOS multiple times. I'm saying whenever I change memory settings, the system runs and boots fine. It's only when I mess with overclocking that the monitor doesn't turn on. I can't even get into BIOS. Off the top of my head it's 2133? with no XMP and 3200 XMP.


----------



## coreykill99

ok. well lets start from the top. have you successfully booted @ 3.8 with 1.35Vcore without pstates?
just setting a fixed voltage and multiplier?
also with your XMP enabled running 3200?

its a little unusual but its entirely within reason you need more voltage to boot @ 3.8


----------



## GeophysicsSucks

Nope, when I try setting 3.8ghz and 1.35 voltage, it downclocks to 1.55ghz when I get into Windows and check with CPU-Z and Ryzen Master. If I just change frequency to 3800 and leave voltage to auto, the screen doesn't turn on.

Yes, if I use XMP it runs at 3200.


----------



## coreykill99

ok well theres the start of the issues. the auto setting you were trying to set in P states. isn't enough juice to even start the system.

I have heard off and on about the multiplier bug a quick google mention's it can be found by typing in the multiplier as 38.
instead of typing in the frequency as 3800. or vice versa. you can give that a try.
but I haven't first hand dealt with the issue. so im a bit unsure. ill look up some more though, let you know if i find something handy.

you cal also try going back to your pstes and setting the voltage in auto under the pstate 1? i think it is. then heading back to the OC menu and adding +0.050 to the offset Vcore. seeing if you can boot that way. then start playing around with lowering it to the min stable voltage.


----------



## GeophysicsSucks

Well, I wouldn't say I left it on auto. I simply followed this guy's steps http://www.overclock.net/t/1627407/asrock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread/710#post_26145564

Also, I don't think I have a multiplier in BIOS. The default just shows 3000, no multiplier. Everything at default, but when I boot to windows it says frequency is 3200. I guess that is the auto overclock?

Thanks, I've tried looking around, but the only solution people have said is p-state, which as we've seen, doesn't work.


----------



## coreykill99

heres a question, what BIOS version are you running with the taichi? It looks like this was an issue with some of the older revisions.


----------



## GeophysicsSucks

P3.00 which I believe is the latest.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thejudge625*
> 
> For those curious to try I just switched out my sticks from the corsair vengeance lpx 3000MHz set to the F4-4000C19D-16GTZKW from Gskill. Haven't had a chance to really toy with it yet but with really loose timings I got into windows at 3600 but had a BSOD. 3466MHz at 15-15-15-21 has been running and allowing me to run firestrike and games but again haven't had a chance for any real stress tests or the like. Hoping to see if I can get them up to that 4k mark.


How are your firestrike results with the ram at 3466c15?


----------



## prodev42

Is it normal to have Vcore voltage fluctuate from 0.5v to 1v randomly when idling?

My 1700's cpu vcore flucuates from 0.5v to 1.2v during idle,(every 1 to 2 seconds it moves up or down) is this normal? I have global c-states on, disabled turbo boost, and using Amd Ryzen power plan. I have only set the first pstate value.

yeah i am ocing to 3.9ghz at the moment. My question is the idle voltage constantly going up and down instead of staying near a set idle voltage..is there anyway to set it so it to stay @ 0.9V at 2200 mhz or something during idle?


----------



## Thejudge625

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> How are your firestrike results with the ram at 3466c15?


With my 1700 at 3.95 best I have gotten so far on ultra is 7729.


----------



## Sigtinius

Can anybody provide a video (or at least a detailed instructional) on how to overclock your RAM on the taichi/ other ASRock motherboards?
I'm looking to get my 16GB 3000Mhz Ram from 2133 to ~3000.
I'm also looking to OC my 1700 to 3.9Ghz. I have it currently at 3.7. It is stable at 3.7 with a 1585 on cine-bench, but my cine-bench score plummeted to 1388 when I set it to 3.8Ghz.
Thanks, guys!


----------



## prodev42

cant help u much on ur ram there since i have the flair x 3200 cas 14...below is how i oc to 3900

In ur bios, set it to manual 3900 @ stock voltage 1.187v (stock voltage is 1.187v for 1700, diff for other processors). Select manual cpu voltage: offset , give it around offset of 0.175v (since I know i need about 1.36V for 3.9, 1.1875+0.175 = 1.3625. I put CPU llc to lv 3 (taichi x370 board) because i want to maintain a steady voltage at 1.36v. DRAM to 1.4v, SOC volt fixed at 1.1v, SOC LLC auto since I want stable voltage for my 14 cas 3200 ram, XMP profile of couse. Now go check your pstates, P0 should be already at 3900 from when u put 3900 in the beginning, set p0 and p1 to be the same 3900, set p2 to 2200 [email protected] using the hex values 84, C, 68, this is used for idle. Also Disable other stuff in bios such as C6, Cool N Quiet, Global C State.


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigtinius*
> 
> Can anybody provide a video (or at least a detailed instructional) on how to overclock your RAM on the taichi/ other ASRock motherboards?
> I'm looking to get my 16GB 3000Mhz Ram from 2133 to ~3000.
> I'm also looking to OC my 1700 to 3.9Ghz. I have it currently at 3.7. It is stable at 3.7 with a 1585 on cine-bench, but my cine-bench score plummeted to 1388 when I set it to 3.8Ghz.
> Thanks, guys!


It's best to not overclock your processor when trying to find the proper settings for your RAM so temporarily put the processor back to stock settings. I'd initially try the memory with SOC LLC of 2 and a SOC Voltage of 1.10, and memory voltage of 1.35-1.385 V. You can try increasing both SOC voltage up to 1.2 (DON'T go over 1.2, likely best to stay within 1.1-1.175 V) and memory voltage up to about 1.4 V.

In memory timings area, you can initially try going with XMP profile and then make fine tunings. Be sure to turn off Gear Down Mode (GDM) and turn off Power Down Enable. You'd have to be more specific about what memory you have to give more info on subtimings. Samsung B-die memory works best on Ryzen and is easier to clock high.

To test my memory, I used Super Pi Mod to first ensure initial stability/no errors as a quick test. Then I used MemTest by HCI Design - I opened 16 instances and had each instance use 850 MB of memory. Test to at least 200% completion, can go up to 400% to ensure stable with no errors or blank screen. You'll likely have to alter memory subtimings to get stability and to stop the blank screen error I had to raise SOC voltage past 1.10.


----------



## Sigtinius

I have two sticks of 8GB G. Skill Ripjaw Ram

Here is the exact RAM on Newegg:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231937

So once I get my RAM setup to a stable condition, then I can OC my CPU again..?


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigtinius*
> 
> I have two sticks of 8GB G. Skill Ripjaw Ram
> 
> Here is the exact RAM on Newegg:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231937
> 
> So once I get my RAM setup to a stable condition, then I can OC my CPU again..?


Yep, once you get a stable RAM overclock, you can go back to 3.7 Ghz and then try for a stable 3.8-3.9 Ghz.

For your RAM, it looks like it is Hynix M-die, not the best for Ryzen. Before the June/July Bios updates, the best it could do is 2666, but perhaps after Bios update 3.0 (contains AGESA 1.0.0.6a memory update) it will be able to do the full 3000 or 2933 - I'd start with trying 2933. Oh yeah, if you don't want to have to wait forever between reboots, you can turn off AM4 Advanced Boot Training.


----------



## Sigtinius

I recently got the RAM. Should I RMA the RAM and get some B Die RAM to ensure an overclock at 3000 or even 3200? The ASRock website states to not update BIOS if everything is working and how they aren't responsible for anything that goes wrong in BIOS, etc. Do you think the performance from say 2666 to 3200 is enough to justify spending the extra money on B Die 3200 RAM or B Die 3000? Thanks!


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigtinius*
> 
> I recently got the RAM. Should I RMA the RAM and get some B Die RAM to ensure an overclock at 3000 or even 3200? The ASRock website states to not update BIOS if everything is working and how they aren't responsible for anything that goes wrong in BIOS, etc. Do you think the performance from say 2666 to 3200 is enough to justify spending the extra money on B Die 3200 RAM or B Die 3000? Thanks!


You really need to update the Bios to the motherboard. The new BIOS can make a HUGE difference with higher RAM clocks / stability. At the very least, you need it to be one of the last two Bios updates, either 3.0 or 2.4, you'll have poor results with a BIOS before those two.

If you want to stick with your current RAM check out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24130#post_26242714, post 24134 the section for Hynix MFR (M-die) except you'd want to use 3000 instead of 3200. Can try the safe timings to begin with. If that is stable, you can tighten up the timings with suggestions from the "fast" section. You could even try these timings with 3200 if you use the latest Bios 3.0.

Personally, I would return the memory and get Samsung B-die 3200 but of course it is always up to you.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/
 will help clarify which memory are Samsung B-die. But it doesn't hurt to try overclocking your current RAM first after doing a Bios upgrade.


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Yep, once you get a stable RAM overclock, you can go back to 3.7 Ghz and then try for a stable 3.8-3.9 Ghz.
> 
> For your RAM, it looks like it is Hynix M-die, not the best for Ryzen. Before the June/July Bios updates, the best it could do is 2666, but perhaps after Bios update 3.0 (contains AGESA 1.0.0.6a memory update) it will be able to do the full 3000 or 2933 - I'd start with trying 2933. Oh yeah, if you don't want to have to wait forever between reboots, you can turn off AM4 Advanced Boot Training.


the 1.0.0.6/a bios update has helped the hynix chips a lot.. 2933 should be easy with them and with a little tweaking 3200 shouldn't be a problem either.


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigtinius*
> 
> I'm also looking to OC my 1700 to 3.9Ghz. I have it currently at 3.7. It is stable at 3.7 with a 1585 on cine-bench, but my cine-bench score plummeted to 1388 when I set it to 3.8Ghz.


Sounds like a thermal issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirmonkey*
> 
> the 1.0.0.6/a bios update has helped the hynix chips a lot.. 2933 should be easy with them and with a little tweaking 3200 shouldn't be a problem either.


I started on p2.40 so I wouldn't know what it was like before, but my m-die won't run 3200 with 1.4v and soc 1.15v llc2. I settled for 3127 as that ended up being stable. For reference, I'm running 2x16gb 3200 ripjaw v c16.


----------



## Sigtinius

I don't think its a thermal issue. I changed the values in BIOS, jumped right into cinebench, and took the values. I also have an overkill AIO water cooler for my CPU, so it shouldn't be a thermal issue!
As far as M-Die running @ 3000Mhz, do you think that would work? I have an ASRock MOBO with Ripjaw 2x8GB.(https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231937). Wondering if I should RMA it and get B Die RAM as I just recently finished my build... Thanks!


----------



## Sigtinius

What exactly would I have to "tweak" in order to get M Die 3000 MHz RAM to run stable?

Here's my RAM kit:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231937


----------



## Coldstance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> cant help u much on ur ram there since i have the flair x 3200 cas 14...below is how i oc to 3900
> 
> In ur bios, set it to manual 3900 @ stock voltage 1.187v (stock voltage is 1.187v for 1700, diff for other processors). Select manual cpu voltage: offset , give it around offset of 0.175v (since I know i need about 1.36V for 3.9, 1.1875+0.175 = 1.3625. I put CPU llc to lv 3 (taichi x370 board) because i want to maintain a steady voltage at 1.36v. DRAM to 1.4v, SOC volt fixed at 1.1v, SOC LLC auto since I want stable voltage for my 14 cas 3200 ram, XMP profile of couse. Now go check your pstates, P0 should be already at 3900 from when u put 3900 in the beginning, set p0 and p1 to be the same 3900, set p2 to 2200 [email protected] using the hex values 84, C, 68, this is used for idle. Also Disable other stuff in bios such as C6, Cool N Quiet, Global C State.


Do you need to do anything special inside windows for this setup? i.e., Power Options.


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldstance*
> 
> Do you need to do anything special inside windows for this setup? i.e., Power Options.


using the amd ryzen balanced profile which u can download from their site....my avg volt is very low since i dont game 24/7 and just browsing internet alot...when gaming it stays at 1.36v volt but avg only around 1.0~1.1 cpu volt daily


----------



## 010101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5hogun*
> 
> Sounds like a thermal issue.
> I started on p2.40 so I wouldn't know what it was like before, but my m-die won't run 3200 with 1.4v and soc 1.15v llc2. I settled for 3127 as that ended up being stable. For reference, I'm running 2x16gb 3200 ripjaw v c16.


Hi can you share your sets? i have a 32gb hynix m die dual rank and cant pass 2800mhz.... thanks!


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigtinius*
> 
> I don't think its a thermal issue. I changed the values in BIOS, jumped right into cinebench, and took the values. I also have an overkill AIO water cooler for my CPU, so it shouldn't be a thermal issue!
> As far as M-Die running @ 3000Mhz, do you think that would work? I have an ASRock MOBO with Ripjaw 2x8GB.(https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231937). Wondering if I should RMA it and get B Die RAM as I just recently finished my build... Thanks!


Well, I don't know if i mounted my 240mm AIO properly, but even with 4 Noctua P12s at 1100rpm, I was getting 80+C doing IBT standard. With my current voltages and clock, I'm at 78C doing IBT very high. Also, if you're doing it straight after a reboot, you might want to let your comp sit for 5 min and let everything load before you start cinebench for more consistent results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *010101*
> 
> Hi can you share your sets? i have a 32gb hynix m die dual rank and cant pass 2800mhz.... thanks!


F4-3200C16D-32GVK but I bought 2 singles instead of the kit. In hindsight that was stupid, but I got lucky that they work at 1T close to what they're rated for. PROCODT is at 53.3. I used the XMP profile and this config is HCI stable for 500%. 1.15V SOC LLC2, 1.38V mem.


----------



## taem

Quick question~

Do some of the sata ports get disabled if you use the m2 slots?


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Quick question~
> 
> Do some of the sata ports get disabled if you use the m2 slots?


Not the SATA ports, the PCI Express slots get disabled if you use m2 slots. The bottom two.


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5hogun*
> 
> Well, I don't know if i mounted my 240mm AIO properly, but even with 4 Noctua P12s at 1100rpm, I was getting 80+C doing IBT standard. With my current voltages and clock, I'm at 78C doing IBT very high. Also, if you're doing it straight after a reboot, you might want to let your comp sit for 5 min and let everything load before you start cinebench for more consistent results.
> F4-3200C16D-32GVK but I bought 2 singles instead of the kit. In hindsight that was stupid, but I got lucky that they work at 1T close to what they're rated for. PROCODT is at 53.3. I used the XMP profile and this config is HCI stable for 500%. 1.15V SOC LLC2, 1.38V mem.


what offset voltage and cpu llc are u using for that @3960? mine vcore is always higher than cpu voltage, yours is opposite...


----------



## Haos666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *010101*
> 
> Hi can you share your sets? i have a 32gb hynix m die dual rank and cant pass 2800mhz.... thanks!


Try the following:

- set relaxed timings, like 18-18-18-40
- Comman rate 2T
- Geardown mode disabled
- ProcODT - things are bit complicated here, you should try different values from 40 to 80, one or two should work much better than others.
- when you succeed booting 2933 stable, try the XMP timings and you can begin tighting them futher down, checking performance and stability of each little change.

This allowed my Corsair LPX 3000 CL15 to run 2933 strap on quite tight timings, but anything faster is still beyond my reach.


----------



## drkCrix

Ordering this board next week to replace my MSI carbon. Any weird things I should look out for?


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> what offset voltage and cpu llc are u using for that @3960? mine vcore is always higher than cpu voltage, yours is opposite...


+0.215 or +0.2175,something like that, and llc3. The reading from software are quite quirky. I reckon you should just use the vrm voltage to double check your cpu voltage. Should end up being nearly identical as opposed to the mainboard reading.


----------



## Sigtinius

I know I have to OC the RAM first, then I can do the CPU, then I can do my GPU.
As far as OCing RAM or the CPU, I have NO idea what I'm supposed to be doing in BIOS (what values do I change, what do I leave).
Can someone explain what values I need to change and what they are called for a rough start, then what I need to be running to make sure it is stable, and what I need to tweak to get the best performance out of it, please?
When someone says SOC, LLC, etc. I have no idea what they are talking about or where to find it inside BIOS.
I have changed my CPU to 3.7Ghz right now (stable), but I'll need to change it back to stock before messing with the RAM settings. Can anyone tell me if there is an easy way to just put it back to stock voltage and Ghz?
I've just updated my BIOS to 3.00. I have a Ryzen 1700, and I have this RAM:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231937
It's NOT Samsung B Die, it should by Hynix RAM, but all I want is to set it to 2933Mhz and get my 1700 to 3.8-4.0Ghz totally stable. Thanks, guys!


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigtinius*
> 
> I know I have to OC the RAM first, then I can do the CPU, then I can do my GPU.
> As far as OCing RAM or the CPU, I have NO idea what I'm supposed to be doing in BIOS (what values do I change, what do I leave).
> Can someone explain what values I need to change and what they are called for a rough start, then what I need to be running to make sure it is stable, and what I need to tweak to get the best performance out of it, please?
> When someone says SOC, LLC, etc. I have no idea what they are talking about or where to find it inside BIOS.
> I have changed my CPU to 3.7Ghz right now (stable), but I'll need to change it back to stock before messing with the RAM settings. Can anyone tell me if there is an easy way to just put it back to stock voltage and Ghz?
> I've just updated my BIOS to 3.00. I have a Ryzen 1700, and I have this RAM:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231937
> It's NOT Samsung B Die, it should by Hynix RAM, but all I want is to set it to 2933Mhz and get my 1700 to 3.8-4.0Ghz totally stable. Thanks, guys!


http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/#Manual

User manual section 4.3 and do some googling for what others are using.


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5hogun*
> 
> +0.215 or +0.2175,something like that, and llc3. The reading from software are quite quirky. I reckon you should just use the vrm voltage to double check your cpu voltage. Should end up being nearly identical as opposed to the mainboard reading.


im scared to go over 1.4v for 24/7 oc..i am @3900 with +0.175 or +01725....total around 1.36 something... my game (PUBG) uses 1.36v , when browsing it goes down to around 1V.... CPU LLC3 is best for me too...


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> im scared to go over 1.4v for 24/7 oc..i am @3900 with +0.175 or +01725....total around 1.36 something... my game (PUBG) uses 1.36v , when browsing it goes down to around 1V.... CPU LLC3 is best for me too...


lol, what CPU are you using? My 1700 has a base voltage of 1.1875. So with my offset under load, VRM and CPU reads around 1.38-39V and never exceeds 1.4. I was running it at 1.45 before trying to get 4ghz stable, but it wouldnt do it for me. IMO exceeding 1.4 by 0.02-3 is fine, but ymmv and of course, your temps better be decent if you're trying to push past 1.35V to begin with. I think I got a pretty good 1700 sample, but theres a wall right before 4ghz so thats pretty sad... booting and benchmarking is fine even with 1.4v, but IBT very high isnt stable.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aj1ne*
> 
> Fed up with AsRock and Gigabyte.
> 
> If, I was ever to make a NEW Custom, I'd go MSI


top tier MSI will cost you a pretty penny for like no reason whatsoever.

I own it.

It was open box discount...still cost $60 more with discount.

Offers comparable performance and comparable clocks.

I will not tell you what to buy or which brand. I will tell you for the cost it offers nothing more.

Actually I am wrong...its pretty so theres that I guess.


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5hogun*
> 
> lol, what CPU are you using? My 1700 has a base voltage of 1.1875. So with my offset under load, VRM and CPU reads around 1.38-39V and never exceeds 1.4. I was running it at 1.45 before trying to get 4ghz stable, but it wouldnt do it for me. IMO exceeding 1.4 by 0.02-3 is fine, but ymmv and of course, your temps better be decent if you're trying to push past 1.35V to begin with. I think I got a pretty good 1700 sample, but theres a wall right before 4ghz so thats pretty sad... booting and benchmarking is fine even with 1.4v, but IBT very high isnt stable.


same as u, 1700. Actually i just lowered offset by 1 notch to 0.16875V for a total cpu voltage of 1.35625V...at 3900 it gives me the best volt/performance ratio..every 25mhz i increase from here requires at least +0.02V....when i am just browsing the vcore goes anywhere between 0.5 to 1.344 (avg 1.1V) when i play PUBG it goes up to 1.36V. My next challenge would be to stable this vcore, instead of it fluctuating every second.


----------



## prodev42

Anyone know why my vcore changes to random values between 0.5 to 1.3, every second, when I am browsing or ideling and if thats normal? When I play games it goes up to 1.36V and stays there, which is what i want for other states as well. My ideal setup would to have 3 different states, 1st when ideling, 2nd when browsing and 3rd when gaming. If this is not doable, can I least make the volt constant for the lowered state for idling and browsing. I have a [email protected] using offset 0.16875V, cpu LLC3 global-c states enabled. pstates 0 and 1 = same, pstate 2 = a much lowered clock i think around @1500...


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aj1ne*
> 
> Fed up with AsRock and Gigabyte.
> 
> If, I was ever to make a NEW Custom, I'd go MSI


lol you might want to go read up on MSI boards because they're complete and total garbage as far as x370/b350 goes. i'd rather bash my head into a brick wall then deal with all the problems people are having with msi boards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> It's best to not overclock your processor when trying to find the proper settings for your RAM so temporarily put the processor back to stock settings. I'd initially try the memory with SOC LLC of 2 and a SOC Voltage of 1.10, and memory voltage of 1.35-1.385 V. You can try increasing both SOC voltage up to 1.2 (DON'T go over 1.2, likely best to stay within 1.1-1.175 V) and memory voltage up to about 1.4 V.
> 
> In memory timings area, you can initially try going with XMP profile and then make fine tunings. Be sure to turn off Gear Down Mode (GDM) and turn off Power Down Enable. You'd have to be more specific about what memory you have to give more info on subtimings. Samsung B-die memory works best on Ryzen and is easier to clock high.
> 
> To test my memory, I used Super Pi Mod to first ensure initial stability/no errors as a quick test. Then I used MemTest by HCI Design - I opened 16 instances and had each instance use 850 MB of memory. Test to at least 200% completion, can go up to 400% to ensure stable with no errors or blank screen. You'll likely have to alter memory subtimings to get stability and to stop the blank screen error I had to raise SOC voltage past 1.10.


just wanted to say thanks for bringing up the GDM/power down options.. had completely forgot about them after reading it being mentioned in this thread before i got my board. it completely solved some of the weird stability issues i was having with my network connection randomly timing out when doing things that required memory caching.


----------



## kmac20

Ram question:

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THIS https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236038

IS COMPATIBLE WITH THIS BOARD?

I ask because THIS:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236039

Is the SAME EXACT RAM just listed at 3000 instead of 3200.

The second one is on the Asrock Taichi QVL list for supported memory here:
Asrock Taichi Memory QVL List

The ONLY DIFFERENCE as far as I can tell is that the one is rated 3200mhz and the other is 3000mhz.

The 3200mhz is on sale and is the SAME EXACT PRICE as the 3000mhz.

If I get it will it simply downclock it to 3000mhz or whatever instead and still be compatible? I would like to get this ram simply because its rated faster at an IDENTICAL price right now, but if it DOES NOT WORK for whatever reason there is zero point to buying it in the first place and I might as well just buy the lower rated memory at the same price.

I'm not sure how the Taichi reacts to things like this, I see a lot of you talking about ram speeds, overclocking ram etc, but if I could buy 3200 ram for an identical price as 3000 rated why not ya know?

I would like to get an answer ASAP as the sale ends in 14 hours. If no answer by then, I'll probably buy it anyway and if it doesn't work send it back to newegg and swap it for the 3000 rated, but if it doesn't make a lick of a difference (if it will accept it but downclock it to 3000 or if it will keep it at 3200) then there is also no reason not to buy it.

Again, SAME PRICE, one is on sale, and same exact memory as far as I can tell.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## pschorr1123

@kmac20 Yes I have the exact same kit it runs at 2933 since bios 2.0 only i got mine for $93 before the price hike, lol


----------



## pschorr1123

my bad I thought you were buying the 3000 kit.


----------



## Kev13Dd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aj1ne*
> 
> Fed up with AsRock and Gigabyte.
> 
> If, I was ever to make a NEW Custom, I'd go MSI


I feel like you'll find anecdotes for every motherboard both good and bad

On the very first boot of my new ASrock X370 Taichi I set my 1700 @ 3.8Ghz 1.3V, ram at XMP 3200 profile, and booted from the Windows SSD taken from my previous Intel machine. Running 100% rock solid for weeks without a single crash or glitch. I haven't even opened the BIOS to tweak anything I've been so satisfied

I don't think any brand is going to have complete satisfaction, but based on the experience in aggregate of people in this thread and others, the X370 Taichi has been rated one of the best boards of the platform. Those are the odds people should use when gambling on tech


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> @kmac20 Yes I have the exact same kit it runs at 2933 since bios 2.0 only i got mine for $93 before the price hike, lol


Figured it would run at that but since it's rated 3200 may have better luck long ter eg via bios updates etc. Since the 3000 mem would run at 2933 as well why not get the 3200 if it's the same price and will be the same speed amirite?


----------



## pschorr1123

Oh yeah especially at the same price, worst case scenario it will only run @2933 but I'm pretty sure another user on the forum got his 3200 kit to run full speed thanks to the latest BIOS update. btw on another forum Asrock has beta bios 3.01 which will allow users to have the fans run off the older sensor setup instead of tdie to avoid having the fans ramp up. http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> Oh yeah especially at the same price, worst case scenario it will only run @2933 but I'm pretty sure another user on the forum got his 3200 kit to run full speed thanks to the latest BIOS update. btw on another forum Asrock has beta bios 3.01 which will allow users to have the fans run off the older sensor setup instead of tdie to avoid having the fans ramp up. http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php


my point exactly my brotha my point exactly. I just ordered it, everything else im buying at microcenter but they didn't have a great selection of memory.

To be honest I just wanted the memory to be white since I'm going for the taichi board here and I'm gonna be making a black/white themed build. Looking at a black/white coolermaster case too.

Gonna be like super zen bruh. Like ry-zen. Get it?









God, 150$ for 16gb of ram......Stupid memory shortages in china.....But I cannot wait much longer to build a pc though and stop using this hobbled together frankenstein monster.

After next pay check or two I go and pickup everything at microcenter. The 1600 already dropped down to 189 so

Edit: wait, I bought the 3200 kit.....is that not going to work? I just saw your second post after your first original reply.....am I in some trouble here? I dont really wanna be sending ram back to newegg and having to wait 2 weeks to finish a build....oh well..If i understood the quoted post here correctly someone else got it to run at 3200, but worst case it runs at 2933 which your 3000 kit does as well, correct?

So again for the same price theres really no reason to get the 3000 kit? Did I understand all of that as I just placed an order for a 150$ kit of 16gb of ram?:-X


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> same as u, 1700. Actually i just lowered offset by 1 notch to 0.16875V for a total cpu voltage of 1.35625V...at 3900 it gives me the best volt/performance ratio..every 25mhz i increase from here requires at least +0.02V....when i am just browsing the vcore goes anywhere between 0.5 to 1.344 (avg 1.1V) when i play PUBG it goes up to 1.36V. My next challenge would be to stable this vcore, instead of it fluctuating every second.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> Anyone know why my vcore changes to random values between 0.5 to 1.3, every second, when I am browsing or ideling and if thats normal? When I play games it goes up to 1.36V and stays there, which is what i want for other states as well. My ideal setup would to have 3 different states, 1st when ideling, 2nd when browsing and 3rd when gaming. If this is not doable, can I least make the volt constant for the lowered state for idling and browsing. I have a [email protected] using offset 0.16875V, cpu LLC3 global-c states enabled. pstates 0 and 1 = same, pstate 2 = a much lowered clock i think around @1500...


Not sure what you're complaining about... The way offset works, is that it increases the set of voltages used by your cpu. In pstates, you have 3 values which you can adjust, frequency, voltage and i think it was strap. for each pstate, voltage gets lower the higher pstate you go. So as your cpu downclocks under idle, it reduces voltage and clocks, and if you dont use HP or the ryzen power options, will also park cores. if you want constant vcore, set vcore to constant instead of offset. For me personally, I want it to downclock to save power and undervolt to prolong the life of the cpu when it doesnt need the speed.


----------



## pschorr1123

@kmac20,

Yeah you are all good just make sure to update to the latest bios before you bother setting up any other bios settings.


----------



## Sigtinius

The whole point of me posting to this forum is to ask what others are using because I can't find good answers by just googling it...


----------



## Sigtinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigtinius*
> 
> I know I have to OC the RAM first, then I can do the CPU, then I can do my GPU.
> As far as OCing RAM or the CPU, I have NO idea what I'm supposed to be doing in BIOS (what values do I change, what do I leave).
> Can someone explain what values I need to change and what they are called for a rough start, then what I need to be running to make sure it is stable, and what I need to tweak to get the best performance out of it, please?
> When someone says SOC, LLC, etc. I have no idea what they are talking about or where to find it inside BIOS.
> I have changed my CPU to 3.7Ghz right now (stable), but I'll need to change it back to stock before messing with the RAM settings. Can anyone tell me if there is an easy way to just put it back to stock voltage and Ghz?
> I've just updated my BIOS to 3.00. I have a Ryzen 1700, and I have this RAM:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231937
> It's NOT Samsung B Die, it should by Hynix RAM, but all I want is to set it to 2933Mhz and get my 1700 to 3.8-4.0Ghz totally stable. Thanks, guys!


Anyone able to help a noob out overclocking? Thanks!


----------



## chew*

Do you have your hardware yet?

Here. I made a quick video for you.


----------



## xethi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Do you have your hardware yet?
> 
> Here. I made a quick video for you.


wanted to ask for the 1.8v of the dram you put 1.75v if i heard correctly because the board overshoot by 0.05?

i noticed when i set it fixed or auto on mine both show 1.8 in bios but 1.856 in hwinfo64.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xethi*
> 
> wanted to ask for the 1.8v of the dram you put 1.75v if i heard correctly because the board overshoot by 0.05?
> 
> i noticed when i set it fixed or auto on mine both show 1.8 in bios but 1.856 in hwinfo64.


That was PLL not dram. Pll overshoots so i compensate.


----------



## xethi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> That was PLL not dram. Pll overshoots so i compensate.


well was noticing it but didnt do anyting about it. just tried 1.75 and its 1.808 in hwinfo and in bios monitoring.


----------



## chew*

Reduces heat a tad. Specs 1.8 so i run 1.8 on chips that it does not benefit running higher or lower on.


----------



## xethi

yeah i see vr t1 and t2 bit lower i guess those are the readings affected?

wasnt sure i could trust all the readings reported in hwinfo. do your dram voltage overshoot a bit ? caus i see a 0.2 to 0.3 difference then settings or else?


----------



## chew*

Yes dram does overshoot. By about .02

Power delivery would run cooler as well as cpu. The 1.8 pll feeds directly into chip. Pulling voltage away as long as it does not impact stability never hurts.

Vddr hits the cpu
Vddp hits the cpu
Pll hits the cpu
Soc hits the cpu
Vcore hits the cpu

As long as it does not impact stability ( chip dependant ) the less heat is produced both inside cpu and from the power delivery.


----------



## xethi

again a typing mistake from my part meant .02 to .03 .


----------



## makemerush

I'm running 2.30 because every BIOS newer than that can barely boot on my pc, even on stock clocks.

Look forward to 3.1... 3.0 couldn't boot at all. My RAM is TridentZ 3600.


----------



## chew*

I have been really busy on another board but i may have some free time.

I will flash to latest and see what happened and see if we can get it sorted out.


----------



## attaboy685

hi all, i've read this thread a lot and i've registered just to say this:

enabling dr.debug "runtime temp" in the bios made my benchmarks worst!

That's insane and was driving me insane, cpuz went down 200 points in MT (30-40 points ST at stock), cinebench was 150-250 points slower depending on the cpu frequency and some games were running worst, with lots of fps drops.
Can anyone double check this? I'm talking about the option that shows temperature in dr.debug after post. I'm running 3.00


----------



## Haos666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Do you have your hardware yet?
> 
> Here. I made a quick video for you.


Thank you for detailed tutorial.

One remark, you mentioned that SR kits should run with BankGroupSwapAlt, whereas Dual-rank ones on BankGroupSwap. Not sure if this my local variance or effect of 3.00 bios and newer AGESA, but my dual-rank LPX 3000 CL15 kit works on both BankGroupSwap and BankGroupSwapAlt - i haven't compared performance on both though. When both are set on Auto, BankGroupSwapAlt is used by default.

Currently running 2933MT strap on manual timings:


http://imgur.com/7UqRghh


I am headbanging against higher speeds. 3066 trains, but is inherently unstable, either it boots without GPU functioning at all (it gets past training, debug led displays temperature and HDD led starts blinking) and if by some pure chance it boots with display - it hangs as soon as I enter BIOS. Very hard to rever that, usually needs CMOS cleared, its quite boring to experiment with.

The holy grail of 3200MT does not train. I often get mid training, but end up with b2, f2, rarely - b9 codes, sometimes it fails training with f9 and restarts.

I tried different ProcODT and CLDO_VDDP values, also played with RTT and CAD Bus Drive Strength, but the sheer number of combinations makes it quite a task.


----------



## chew*

Bank group will effect stability in most cases. You can run DR with bank group swap alt but in my experience there are some stability quirks running like that.

Hynix DR is still being worked on at the agesa lvl as far as i know. Its better but not perfect yet.

I played with that debug/temp setting. Its inaccurate currently.

I reported on another board. I will report it on taichi when i send them an email later this week.


----------



## xethi

is it true bankgroupswap on auto is disabled ? or better to disable it with bankgroupswap alt for DR? flare x 2x8gb. i ask for gaming situation not best for bench as that would be of no benefit for me.


----------



## chew*

All around performance based on your dimm configuration.

By default if both are auto bank group swap alt overrides.


----------



## xominous

Ok so I tried searching this thread, but didn't find anything. Apologies if someone has my same RAM and answered questions about it.

So, I just got my Taichi, updated to 3.0. I have an 1800x in it, which seems to do pretty well as it can OC to 4.1Ghz at 1.4125v. But I can't get my memory to do any better than 3200c14. 3333+ never works, no matter the settings I try. 3200c12 won't work either.

My ram is the G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR.

I've tried SOC at 1.2
RAM voltage at 1.5
VCore at 1.3
ProcODT anywhere between 40 and 80.

What else should I change? Or did I just get a pair of bad sticks?


----------



## SlushPuppy007

@xom
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xominous*
> 
> Ok so I tried searching this thread, but didn't find anything. Apologies if someone has my same RAM and answered questions about it.
> 
> So, I just got my Taichi, updated to 3.0. I have an 1800x in it, which seems to do pretty well as it can OC to 4.1Ghz at 1.4125v. But I can't get my memory to do any better than 3200c14. 3333+ never works, no matter the settings I try. 3200c12 won't work either.
> 
> My ram is the G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR.
> 
> I've tried SOC at 1.2
> RAM voltage at 1.5
> VCore at 1.3
> ProcODT anywhere between 40 and 80.
> 
> What else should I change? Or did I just get a pair of bad sticks?


You can start off by reading through this:

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/07/14/memory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings
https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram

and here is a forum on overclock.net to help further:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread

You should be able to get 3466MHz with tight timings on that RAM Kit.

I'm getting my x370 taichi, 1800X and Gskill 4266MHz kit end of this month, then I'm going through the same as you are now.

From what I've seen on the forums is that 3600MHz with looser timings performs worse than 3466MHz with tight timings in games.

I'll be doing some testing of my own, but please do share your finding here on the x370 taichi thread as well?

Slushy


----------



## ManofGod1000

Normally, I prefer to have the latest bios available installed on my machines, especially since these are so new. However, I have been staying at bios 2.40 since I have not had any issues that I can see. Since the 3.00 bios is 1.0.0.6a Agesa and 2.40 is 1.0.0.6, is that reason enough to upgrade or would you guys just leave well enough alone?


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Normally, I prefer to have the latest bios available installed on my machines, especially since these are so new. However, I have been staying at bios 2.40 since I have not had any issues that I can see. Since the 3.00 bios is 1.0.0.6a Agesa and 2.40 is 1.0.0.6, is that reason enough to upgrade or would you guys just leave well enough alone?


I'd say test it.

Go to 1006a, and run some benchmarks, if it performs the same as 1006, then stay on it.


----------



## SimpleJoint

New member and new to Ryzen overclocking . Thanks so much to everyone her I was able to get my Corsair LPX ram to run at 3200 with decent timing.... I think. I got my 1700 to 3800 at 1.25V and stable for 24 hours.

Now trying to figure out PStates. I've read all posts here but I can't figure one thing. Every time I enable PStates it boots at 2.7Ghz. HWinfo says max 3.8 but I can't get it to ramp up. I run Prime95 and it stays at 2700Mhz. Any info or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Handrox

Well, I was able to stabilize my system with cpu at 3.9GHz (offset +0.730) and RAM 3600MHz (offset 0.1000). I'm using a GSkill Trident Z 3600MHz CL16 and I actually had little work to do to stabilize it at 3600MHz.


----------



## ninjewz

Has anyone else had issues when updating to the 3.00 BIOS? I was sitting on 2.00 previously since I was pleased with the performance. [email protected] and [email protected] RAM. I was hoping I could either tighten my timings or raise the memory speed.

After switching to 3.00 my Windows would not boot at all. It would go into Startup repair mode and just keep resetting over and over. If I set the BIOS to default settings instead of my standard OC settings I could get into Windows occasionally. I switched back to 2.00 and it's been fine since.


----------



## chew*

Those of you unstable or having problems on bios v3.0 please list your hardware config.

Vga type of hard drive memory and ic type and cpu model.

I am flashed on it now and its working fine so I need to try different hardware configs to figure out the problem it seems.


----------



## prodev42

so can anyone write a some what comprehensive ryzen overclock guide for the 3.0 bios? im more interested in other stuff/settings besides the basic voltage,offset,pstate,llc etc...


----------



## pschorr1123

@ninjewz, I had similar problems when going from 2.00 to 2.40 (agesa 1.0.0.6) For whatever reason I needed to bump up my vcore voltage. When going from different bios versions you need to re-tune your overclock and test for stability. I haven't gone to bios 3.00 as other people on here have said its buggy and the cpu temp the fans are tied to are on a different sensor now. I saw that a beta bios 3.10 has an option to change what sensors the fans are reading to alleviate that issue. the 2.40 bios did allow my 3000 c15 corsair lpx micron ram to run at 2933 instead of 2666. I haven't tried 3.00.


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Those of you unstable or having problems on bios v3.0 please list your hardware config.
> 
> Vga type of hard drive memory and ic type and cpu model.
> 
> I am flashed on it now and its working fine so I need to try different hardware configs to figure out the problem it seems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjewz*
> 
> Has anyone else had issues when updating to the 3.00 BIOS? I was sitting on 2.00 previously since I was pleased with the performance. [email protected] and [email protected] RAM. I was hoping I could either tighten my timings or raise the memory speed.
> 
> After switching to 3.00 my Windows would not boot at all. It would go into Startup repair mode and just keep resetting over and over. If I set the BIOS to default settings instead of my standard OC settings I could get into Windows occasionally. I switched back to 2.00 and it's been fine since.


first issue is you can't use fixed clock anymore, it give u the 1550/2550? bug...which sucks...


----------



## prodev42

so anyone here got the Gskill flare x CAS 14 to 3400 or 3600 speed yet? how much faster would it be compared to 3200 for gaming such as PUBG? care to share the details?


----------



## pschorr1123

this is from http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> first issue is you can't use fixed clock anymore, it give u the 1550/2550? bug...which sucks...


Ok i have a cpu that has exhibited that behavior.

I will swap it later.

Hardware configs would help me out alot better than just telling me the bug you have.

For example if only 1700x and 1800x,1600x,1500x users are experiencing this...I can use an xfr chip to determine if its xfr related.

Currently 1700 is in my test rig with no multi bug.

Running prime @ 3850 with 3200 14-14-14 from a boot...np.


----------



## SimpleJoint

@chew* do pstates work currently?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJoint*
> 
> @chew* do pstates work currently?


I honestly do not use them. Just manual oc and performance power plan.


----------



## SimpleJoint

OK, thanks for the reply and thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I honestly do not use them. Just manual oc and performance power plan.


can you tell me every settings you changed in your bios bios please? I have 1700 too with gskillz flare x cas 14 memory (f4-3200c14d-16gfx).. manual oc to 3.9 gives 2550mhz, had to use offset + pstate


----------



## makemerush

I couldn't boot 3.0 at all, with any settings I tried (including auto stock and manual stock clocks).

1700
X370 Taichi
TridentZ CL18 3600 (runs CL16 3200 on 2.30; couldn't boot at CL16 2400 or CL18 2400 on 3.0)
Samsung 960 EVO 500GB (M.2)
Mushkin Reactor 1TB (SATA)
MSI Gaming X AMD RX480 4GB
EVGA - SuperNOVA G3 750W 80+ Gold PSU
Corsair H115i
Fractal Design R5
Wasabi Mango UHD430 (4K / 43")

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> can you tell me every settings you changed in your bios bios please? I have 1700 too with gskillz flare x cas 14 memory (f4-3200c14d-16gfx).. manual oc to 3.9 gives 2550mhz, had to use offset + pstate


Can you list your hardware also? Case not needed anything that plugs into mobo post it.

Thanks.


----------



## Tgrove

So ill be buying a water cooled 64 vega on monday. Im torn between the bundle with $100 off a 1700x + asus CH6 for around $510 , or go to microcenter and get asrock taichi + 1700x for $490 (both before taxes)

I was already leaning toward the taichi, what do you guys think?


----------



## chew*

Both are solid. buy them based on configuration and or features that you need.


----------



## chew*

Just confirming functionality and bugs quickly so no day long prime runs atm.

Tbh I think the bios is a huge improvement.

bclk is back working in excess of 130.

I did note the debug/set to cpu temp performance bug so will sort that out.

Still need to swap some hardware configs to trigger the multi bug.

Hynix is getting better but not quite there yet but I know amd is still working on Hynix compatibility.


----------



## chew*

ok I may have pinned down the issue with the 15.5x bug.

I may need a volunteer capable of flashing from DOS that I do not need to teach how to do it.


----------



## JustoDev

Hi there, just recently built a ryzen 1700 system with the x370 taichi.

Running into alot of problems with BIOS 3.0 just overclocking CPU and leaving everything else stock.

For example, this morning I was able to run Prime95 at 59 C for 30 mins after 5 cinebench R15 tests at 3.8GHz @ 1.3125V

However, I tried to run at 3.85ghz, failed to POST, cleared the CMOS, now no matter what I do, I cannot get back to 3.8GHz even at 1.35V.

Getting a variety of POST error codes like 0E, 06, or 76.

specs:
r7 1700
corsair h100i v2
x370 taichi p3.00
32 gb crucial ballistix sport lt 2400
not sure other stuff matters

any help or confirmation of bugs would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## chew*

Are you using the back I/O clr cmos or pulling battery and using jumper?


----------



## JustoDev

Back I/O clr cmos


----------



## chew*

try the other way. Not sure why but other way seems to clr "better"


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Can you list your hardware also? Case not needed anything that plugs into mobo post it.
> 
> Thanks.



EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 GAMING 11GB GDDR5X Video Card
Viewsonic XG2703-GS 27" IPS LED Gaming G-Sync Monitor
VGA SuperNOVA 750 G3, 220-G3-0750-X1, 80+ GOLD, 750W Fully Modular, EVGA ECO Mode
Sound blaster live Z
Samsung 960 EVO Series 250GB NVMe M.2 Internal SSD


----------



## JustoDev

Just a possible solution for those who are beginning to overclock.

After watching Tech YES City's overclocking Ryzen video (



),
I followed his steps and disabled AM4 boot training in OC Tweaker,
disabled C6 Mode in Advanced > CPU configuration > C6 Mode,
and disabled Global C-state Control in Advanced > AMD CBS > Zen Common Options > Global C-State.

I punched in the fixed voltage values and VIOLA! I finally got past POST and booted at 3.8GHz.

However, another problem came up, the 1700 was unclocking itself at 1.5GHz eventhough the BIOS says 3.8.

Another many forum reads later, it appears setting fixed voltages still has some problems needing to be fixed so in the meantime i just set voltage back to auto and changed voltage mode to OC.

You still do get some control over the voltage by change the cpu voltage value underneath the cpu core ratio in oc tweaker (for BIOS V3) and adjusting the LLC (would only recommend level 2).

Here are my results:

CPU-Z:
https://valid.x86.fr/tge6ga

Cinebench:


I managed to limit the voltage to 1.328V by setting 1.29V in the CPU voltage in BIOS with both LLC at level 2 and voltage OC mode.

Hope they can fix this soon without the need to go into P-State.


----------



## chew*

It is fixed the problem appears to be part of an older agesa is not being overwritten.

I had the problem as well on a 1400 after flashing 2.40

I ended up flashing back to 2.30 in dos then flashing to 3.0 via bios utility.

Problem is gone.

I have swapped every model cpu in and can no longer trigger it.

I have asked asrock to host a dos version of 3.0 on site.


----------



## makemerush

Am I correct in understanding that you are suggesting that if I flash from 2.30 to 3.0 using the BIOS utility, it will work correctly this time?

Thanks for looking into this!


----------



## chew*

If you can find 2.30 in dos which was hosted at one point in time. Flash it from dos to 2.30 then flash to 3.0 via usb and instant flash it should resolve the issue.


----------



## pschorr1123

I was wondering if anyone can offer me any advice. I have 1700 @3.7 1.20 vcore, corsair lpx 3000c15 @2933 16,17,17,17 35 52, Toshiba Rd400 256GB nvme, MSI core Frozer tower cooler. Everything is running fine and dandy however any time I go into the bios with a flash drive plugged into any usb port the bios will hard lock freeze with an error code of A6 which is related to sata. It never recovers until I power it off then turn back on (and pull the drive out). I occasionally can manage to be in the bios without it freezing right away if I use one of the lower ports on the back of the IO but the Dr Debug still shows A6. My concern is how will I be able to flash to another bios if it will randomly hard lock with a usb drive attached? Since the board lacks a dual bios, which is really the boards only flaw, what are my options to flash without turning my board into a brick? Idk, I have never had a pc freeze while in the bios before, any advice would be greatly appreciated.

bios 2.40 btw


----------



## chew*

Very simple...pull 1 stick of ram load defaults. I guarantee the problem goes away.

Flash with 1 stick and defaults loaded never with an OC....no matter how stable you think it is.

All weird USB issues and or just getting a hardlock in bios using kb/mouse that i have experienced is directly related to DR dimms or hynix based dimms.

Quite simply it means imc/soc is not stable. Increasing soc voltage apparently does not solve the problem.

Staying in the 2400-2666 range with hynix DR solves that problem for me.

Staying in 3200 range and lower with DR bdie solves the problem also.


----------



## pschorr1123

Thanks chew you the man! I can't remember what program I used to find out what memory controller is in these sticks but its Micron.


----------



## chew*

v 3.0 no pstates manual OC from bios.


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> If you can find 2.30 in dos which was hosted at one point in time. Flash it from dos to 2.30 then flash to 3.0 via usb and instant flash it should resolve the issue.


i am too lazy to create a dos bootup disk, will just wait for the next bios release....


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, looks like I could use some help. I have the X370 Taichi and was using the 2.40 bios. I have 2 x Furies, a Sapphire TriX and Sapphire Nitro +. I decided to bench the Gears of War 4 game to see if what my results were compared to Vega 56 and 64. Well, the game is causing my system to black out, the usb bus shuts off, the video out shuts off and only the power on the computer stays on until I force it off and then back on.

I removed the drivers, tried the 17.5.2 and 7.2 with the same results. Sometimes I can be in the game and it will go out and other times, it will just go out. I tried each card individually and only the TriX has the issues. I switched the toggle switch to the port direction but that did not help. Also, when cross fire is enabled and the Trix is the second card from the top, it still does it. (It does not if I disable crossfire though.) I played Crysis 3, which worked fine with Crossfire enabled and also used 3d mark without issue.

I went ahead and flashed the 3.00 bios but that did not help. I also made sure everything was at stock but that did not help. I am running a 1700X with 2 x 8GB of GSkill ram and a 1KW Seasonic power supply. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> i am too lazy to create a dos bootup disk, will just wait for the next bios release....


Think you missed the point of a flash in dos. You need to get a clean write it seems...flashing a new bios is no different then your flash to 3.0 already...

No dos boot disk is needed...just needs to be a flash in dos...aka a bootable USB stick.


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Think you missed the point of a flash in dos. You need to get a clean write it seems...flashing a new bios is no different then your flash to 3.0 already...
> 
> No dos boot disk is needed...just needs to be a flash in dos...aka a bootable USB stick.


I see...you saying I have to do it...

I have a windows 10 installation USB, does it boot to dos?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> I see...you saying I have to do it...
> 
> I have a windows 10 installation USB, does it boot to dos?


Put the update on a flash drive, boot into the bios and use the bios update utility in that. Make sure your computer is connected to a battery backup unit, just in case.


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Put the update on a flash drive, boot into the bios and use the bios update utility in that. Make sure your computer is connected to a battery backup unit, just in case.


I am currently on 3.0 via internet flash, you saying i should put 3.0 to my Win10 USB and flash it again?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> I am currently on 3.0 via internet flash, you saying i should put 3.0 to my Win10 USB and flash it again?


No, I was thinking only if you had not yet updated to whatever version you wanted installed. Since you are already on 3.0, I would not bother flashing again, just not worth the risk of a bad flash happening.


----------



## CharlieWheelie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> It is fixed the problem appears to be part of an older agesa is not being overwritten.
> 
> I had the problem as well on a 1400 after flashing 2.40
> 
> I ended up flashing back to 2.30 in dos then flashing to 3.0 via bios utility.
> 
> Problem is gone.
> 
> I have swapped every model cpu in and can no longer trigger it.
> 
> I have asked asrock to host a dos version of 3.0 on site.


There is a DOS Bios 3.10 available on the site or was then disappeared then reappeared.

Is there now tho, just flashed with it.
From the Killer page for my board









Can anyone tell me why my Corsair 110i disappears from Windows when i change Something in the Bios.
HWInfo can't see it nor the Corsair LINK software.


----------



## chew*

Which header is it plugged into?

I will see if i can duplicate it with my drive x2 on taichi.

I am guessing its a 4 pin wired plug?

? on bios.

Checked 3.0 DOS is up for taichi as well.

Those that flash it in DOS that have multi bug please lmk if multi bug is fixed after the flash.

Thanks.


----------



## jearly410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieWheelie*
> 
> There is a DOS Bios 3.10 available on the site or was then disappeared then reappeared.
> 
> Is there now tho, just flashed with it.
> From the Killer page for my board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why my Corsair 110i disappears from Windows when i change Something in the Bios.
> HWInfo can't see it nor the Corsair LINK software.


With CAM I've noticed this as well. Randomly after adjusting something in the BIOS I lose my Grid+ unit. The kraken unit will be unaffected.


----------



## CharlieWheelie

The Corsair connects through USB header 1-2 for the Link software
and a 1 wire fan connector goes to CPU Opt header.

The 1 wire fan connector monitors the pump speed.
The software sort of see's it



And now i have this, it sees nothing. ***








I changed from USB header 1-2 over to 3-4


----------



## chew*

Just out of curiousity does it happen with a cpu oc only?

No memory no bclk just multi and voltage.


----------



## CharlieWheelie

The only thing i did do before was some offset voltage and PStates P0 4GHz P1 3.2GHz P2 2.6GHz.
Messed about with some others trying to stop it going to 4GHz too much, the above was the best.

But then it started disappearing, now it's back again but like the first picture no H110i.
It's very random what it reports each boot.

Have not tried Memory or anything else yet, still studying the threads. Do i need a Pilots licence or something.
Recently coming from a Dead Asus Prime Pro this Bios is Mental









I could try later tho.


----------



## kmac20

As some of you know I'm about to get this board with the 1600. Still doing as much reading as possible (read the Ryzen 7 overclocking guide for instance which is from what I understand the same since it's on the same chipset) can someone answer this question?

WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE TWO 3.0 BIOS CHOICES AT ASROCKS WEBSITE?

They are both listed as 3.0, the only difference I even notice is one is 3.84mb and the other is 3.80mb. I would like to not download the wrong or worse BIOS when I make my purchase next week and setup my rig.

Thanks in advance. More questions to fllow (esp regarding pstates and the multiplier bug I'm sure) when I have the system setup.


----------



## pschorr1123

@ kmac20, the only difference between the 2 is how you go about flashing. The bios one is done via an option in the bios while the dos one is updated within a dos environment (from creating a boot-able USB drive then running the flash utility at command prompt )

I believe the DOS one was put up to solve some problems people were having from flashing to 3.00 from an earlier bios from within the bios itself.


----------



## kmac20

Whast the normal way to flash a bios? I haven't done it in awhile but wasn't it usually putting it on a USB regardless?

Should I do it the DOS way then? Does it even matter?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Whast the normal way to flash a bios? I haven't done it in awhile but wasn't it usually putting it on a USB regardless?
> 
> Should I do it the DOS way then? Does it even matter?


Only if you are experiencing the multi bug.

It happened to me flashing forward...not liking bios flash back....new bios flash forward...bam 15.5x bug.

Clean DOS flash...no more multi bug.

Not the first time i have seen this nor first board.

Had same issues on other boards till i used the flashback feature with system off.

Taichi has no flashback so...DOS.


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Only if you are experiencing the multi bug.
> 
> It happened to me flashing forward...not liking bios flash back....new bios flash forward...bam 15.5x bug.
> 
> Clean DOS flash...no more multi bug.
> 
> Not the first time i have seen this nor first board.
> 
> Had same issues on other boards till i used the flashback feature with system off.
> 
> Taichi has no flashback so...DOS.


LOL, used the DOS bios and it bricked my board. Getting the 46 debug code no matter what ram config I use. The flash said it was successful too...


----------



## chew*

Dos flashing should not brick a board if done defaults loaded and no power interruption.

Pull battery jump cmos jumper.

Soon as home i will flash mine just to verify the actual dos bios integrity..


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Dos flashing should not brick a board if done defaults loaded and no power interruption.
> 
> Pull battery jump cmos jumper.
> 
> Soon as home i will flash mine just to verify the actual dos bios integrity..


Did all that. It does everything up till 46 but always gets stuck there and resets itself after a while. Weird...


----------



## chew*

I have no clue i just flashed back and forth no headaches and made a tutorial video.


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have no clue i just flashed back and forth no headaches and made a tutorial video.


Exactly what I did, but I used the freedos from the RUFUS tool. I pressed enter to reboot then it went into the bootloop RIP


----------



## makemerush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5hogun*
> 
> Exactly what I did, but I used the freedos from the RUFUS tool. I pressed enter to reboot then it went into the bootloop RIP


That's what I did and I had no issues. Sorry to hear you didn't have the same luck.

Chew - thanks for the tips - looks stable for me now (3.0).


----------



## chew*

Might want to try pulling cpu.

Iirc some boards that have hit that weird 46 code as it seems to have effected all vendors was clr cmos and reset at same time.

Happened to me a few times.

I just kept screwing with it till it came back to life.


----------



## CharlieWheelie

I ReFlashed the Bios using F6 with one stick of Memory in, Set to Default, rebooted then Trained the fans in the Bios.

And everything is back ok, not gonna touch the fans now as they are seen by the LINK software.


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Might want to try pulling cpu.
> 
> Iirc some boards that have hit that weird 46 code as it seems to have effected all vendors was clr cmos and reset at same time.
> 
> Happened to me a few times.
> 
> I just kept screwing with it till it came back to life.


Just did that, same problem, I'm going to leave it with the bios battery out for 12h and try once more.


----------



## D7omepro

hi guys
how to run my 32gb rams at 3200 mhz

after enabling XMP at 3200 the system could not boot so i tried 29XX and it works fine .. my rams is coursair

Corsair CMK32GX4M4B3200C16 Vengeance LPX 32 GB (4 x 8 GB) DDR4 3200 MHz C16 XMP 2.0 High Performance
Ryzen 1700
Aorus 1080ti


----------



## D7omepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D7omepro*
> 
> hi guys
> how to run my 32gb rams at 3200 mhz
> 
> after enabling XMP at 3200 the system could not boot so i tried 29XX and it works fine .. my rams is coursair
> 
> Corsair CMK32GX4M4B3200C16 Vengeance LPX 32 GB (4 x 8 GB) DDR4 3200 MHz C16 XMP 2.0 High Performance
> Ryzen 1700
> Aorus 1080ti


https://valid.x86.fr/pku455


----------



## DAN0517

So I'm also victim of the 15.5 clock lock after jumping back and forth trying different bios.I'm gonna follow the advice here in flash the new 3.0 DOS bios from the asrock site. I haven't flashed a bios via DOS in a long time can I still use rufus and should I use the default settings.
If that is the correct settings, do I just drop the extracted file to the root of the the flash drive?


----------



## chew*

Once you make a bootable fat 32 you can just plug it in to verify.

Should get a c:\ dos prompt.

If so just drop the dos flash file on the usb stick then follow video tutorial.

Also please lmk if 15.5x issue is resolved afterwards. Thanks.


----------



## Quantium40

Dang, Is everyone having problems with the 15.5x bug?

Clear sailing here - I didn't even do anything at all till I instant flashed to 3.00 (too scared lol)


----------



## DAN0517

So I have the 15.5 bug going on on my board. I am going to flash the 3.0 dos bios but don't really remember what settings to select on rufus. really don't need to brick the board. Is it just the standard settings that are already selected from default?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Once you make a bootable fat 32 you can just plug it in to verify.
> 
> Should get a c:\ dos prompt.
> 
> If so just drop the dos flash file on the usb stick then follow video tutorial.
> 
> Also please lmk if 15.5x issue is resolved afterwards. Thanks.


I just watched your video. Thank you for the tutorial , simple enough. Do I leave the one stick of RAM in A2 slot? can I flash it on top of the current 3.0 that I have running now that is giving me the problems or should I revert to an older Bios even if I don't have a older DOS Bios?
I will flash later tonight and post the results. I guess I should remove my 960 evo from the m.2 slot too.


----------



## chew*

No need to revert....no need to worry about wrong settings in rufus...quite simply it will not boot to dos if settings are wrong.

Can not screw flash up if you can not get into dos...because you will not be able to flash.

Honestly i do not see what the big fear is...uefi bios flashing just made things simpler...we had to flash in dos and still do with vgas for the past 20 years









A2 would be most likely the most stable slot.

I would definitely have bare min installed on board etc unplug hard drives yes. Just my preference.


----------



## DAN0517

Thanks again will update when done flashing and testing. I remember the days of DOS flashing and your right we get spoiled and complacent. I just haven't flashed via DOS in over 10 years and don't want to take any chances. I'm 40 years old but constantly seem to have senior moments.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DAN0517*
> 
> Thanks again will update when done flashing and testing. I remember the days of DOS flashing and your right we get spoiled and complacent. I just haven't flashed via DOS in over 10 years and don't want to take any chances. I'm 40 years old but constantly seem to have senior moments.


I have alot of those moments.

I am 42 and now glad that I am not the only old fart here


----------



## DAN0517

Ok just finished flashing via DOS, no problems. Once booted and set BIOS default restarted connected m.2 drive booted to windows- ok. Restarted to BIOS only set 3.7 clock and vcore voltage to 1.25 fixed, no other changes made to BIOS restarted motherf**** 15.5 clock again. This is getting old. If I set clock to 3.7 and adjust cpu voltage to 1.25 it boots just fine at that clock speed, just can't touch vcore or im fuc***. You can tell too at start up slow as **** with that 15.5 clock, takes forever to load up. The board is 1 week old might return and try my luck with the hero or k7. They are probably all buggy right now with the new platform.


----------



## chew*

Hmm. Out of curiosity which vcore setting are you using?

The one under cpu multi or the one in the voltage tabs.

Which m2 slot are you using as well? I may have to duplicate your setup as close as possible if i even can...


----------



## DAN0517

When i use the one under the cpu multiplier all is good but if I use the one on the voltage section I get the bug. All I did as mentioned above after flashing on DOS and resetting to defaults I changed the multi to 3.7 and set voltage to fixed and 1.25v on the vcore under the voltage section the rest i did not touch I wanted to see if by just changing those settings only the board would post properly. Using the m.2 closest to cpu.

Ryzen 1700
Flare x 3200 kit b-die F4-3200C14D-16GFX
960 EVO M.2 500GB
Fractial Design Celsius S36 AIO
Corsair TX750
Asus 1080Ti


----------



## CharlieWheelie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I have alot of those moments.
> 
> I am 42 and now glad that I am not the only old fart here


I'm an Old 'it was the dog' Fart too.









Still no joy here with my H110i, tried everything i think.









Still it works, but i have no control so not sure how fast the fans are working.
So i left it alone, and have played with PStates instead.

Any idea on how low the voltages can go on Core voltage ?
Or is 0.6v it do ya think ? I'll give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## itaybraverman

Hi Dan,

I know that you might have tried the following, but in my case that was the only thing that work, and it seems like we have an identical setup:
* Overclock Mode: *Auto*
* CPU Freq and Voltage: *Manual*
- Choose your goal frequency
- Keep the *original volts* value (1.18750 I think)
* Load XMP settings
- Set 3200-2400 for now (need to get the CPU working first)
- AM4 Advance Boot Training : *Disabled*
* Volate Mode: *OC mode*
* CPU Vcore Voltage: Offset Mode
- If you choose 3700, I would aim for 1.3 just to go on the "safe" side, so fill *0.1125* (1.18750+0.1125)
* LLC - Level 3
* SOC voltage and LLC: *Auto*

Now go to the Advance\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Custom Core Pstates:
Set only *pstate0* and *pstate1* to *Custom* (don't change any values)
(if the values there does not match to what you set in the main OC tweaker screen, keep them as manual, reboot and enter bios again, they should be auto filled to match even when set to custom)
- I also added a pstate2 values of (84,c,68) making the CPU idle when not in used on 2200 with volts of 0.9, but i think its not crucial in troubleshooting your case.

Let me know if it worked eliminating the 1.5 in Windows,

Itay


----------



## itaybraverman

Forgot to mention, that the above is a mix of several solutions from this thread and YouTube videos, not taking any credit if it works


----------



## DAN0517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itaybraverman*
> 
> Hi Dan,
> 
> I know that you might have tried the following, but in my case that was the only thing that work, and it seems like we have an identical setup:
> * Overclock Mode: *Auto*
> * CPU Freq and Voltage: *Manual*
> - Choose your goal frequency
> - Keep the *original volts* value (1.18750 I think)
> * Load XMP settings
> - Set 3200-2400 for now (need to get the CPU working first)
> - AM4 Advance Boot Training : *Disabled*
> * Volate Mode: *OC mode*
> * CPU Vcore Voltage: Offset Mode
> - If you choose 3700, I would aim for 1.3 just to go on the "safe" side, so fill *0.1125* (1.18750+0.1125)
> * LLC - Level 3
> * SOC voltage and LLC: *Auto*
> 
> Now go to the Advance\AMD CBS\Zen Common Options\Custom Core Pstates:
> Set only *pstate0* and *pstate1* to *Custom* (don't change any values)
> (if the values there does not match to what you set in the main OC tweaker screen, keep them as manual, reboot and enter bios again, they should be auto filled to match even when set to custom)
> - I also added a pstate2 values of (84,c,68) making the CPU idle when not in used on 2200 with volts of 0.9, but i think its not crucial in troubleshooting your case.
> 
> Let me know if it worked eliminating the 1.5 in Windows,
> 
> Itay


That worked perfectly. Frequency matches 3700 MHz. Now to overclock the CPU a bit more to see what I can get out of it. Later after I figure the CPU limit I will mess with the ram. That is a good workaround but AsRock needs to fix its BIOS on its flagship board. I understand you don't take credit but I thank you for posting and Rep.
What have you been able to get out of your rig?


----------



## itaybraverman

I'm glad that it worked!!! and I understand your frustration, took me 3 weeks to get the system work (and I'm still not sure if it 100% stable).

My "daily" setup is on 3875 with offset voltage of 0.21875. (getting max of 1.392v in CPU-z).
Using Noctua's NH-D15 to cool things up, and it does an amazing job.

Regarding memory, which seems to be the weak point of this board, after replacing my 4x8GB 3000 LPX with 2x8GB 3200 flares, I can now tell that the issue is not with the DIMMS as both acts the same:

I could have reach their maximum speed with no issue, up until a complete shutdown of the system, the moment I turned the PC back on the CMOS cleared with 3 reboots.
So my current stable setup, is XMP profile set to DDR4-2666.

Itay


----------



## chew*

OK this bug is driving me nuts trying to pin down yet again apparently ( since it seems to not fix everyone ).....however.....I think I found a clue.

Check this out.







Put simply some cpu's are getting stuck in a P2 state.


----------



## xethi

can someone explain whats the point of pstate oc as when idle cpu is just 3 to 5 celcius above ambient and power draw is also very low?

its not like a vga that doesnt down clock so fan would turn off.


----------



## CharlieWheelie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xethi*
> 
> can someone explain whats the point of pstate oc as when idle cpu is just 3 to 5 celcius above ambient and power draw is also very low?
> 
> its not like a vga that doesnt down clock so fan would turn off.


The FUN of a new toy to play with









None that i can see, voltages and wattage is about the same and the temps.

I've got my cpu downclocking to 1507 annnd that's about it BUT

it's been FUN









Also what is the maximum temp for the VRM's and the VR T's and what are they ?, cos they get hot.

OMG look at the CPU Core Current SVI2 TFN 257.725A MAX

350.527W HOLY COW that can't be right surely ? LOL


----------



## chew*

Your vrm is @ 53c....trust me i have seen 100c over that temp...its very cool @ 53c.

Asrocks taichi pulls the memory vrm off the 12v cpu pin power...

That said ignore cpu current/wattage...it is not remotely accurate.


----------



## kmac20

All of this reading is really making me hesitant to go with this board....

Should I just get a gigabyte gaming5 (not k5) or k7? I've been using gigabyte for years but I figured the taichi would be good with a 1600 plus it has the nice color scheme. But I'd rather get a board with less problems....


----------



## D7omepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DAN0517*
> 
> Ok just finished flashing via DOS, no problems. Once booted and set BIOS default restarted connected m.2 drive booted to windows- ok. Restarted to BIOS only set 3.7 clock and vcore voltage to 1.25 fixed, no other changes made to BIOS restarted motherf**** 15.5 clock again. This is getting old. If I set clock to 3.7 and adjust cpu voltage to 1.25 it boots just fine at that clock speed, just can't touch vcore or im fuc***. You can tell too at start up slow as **** with that 15.5 clock, takes forever to load up. The board is 1 week old might return and try my luck with the hero or k7. They are probably all buggy right now with the new platform.


bro this very normal when ur device doesn't need to run at 3.7 at the moment... if u give it a test with prime u will see the speed go to 3.7 ... if u want ur PC to run at highest speed all the time all u have to do :

download A-Tuning from asrock website in the first page ( Operation mode ) u will see 3 defrent modes Click on performance mode

(solved)
thanks


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> All of this reading is really making me hesitant to go with this board....
> 
> Should I just get a gigabyte gaming5 (not k5) or k7? I've been using gigabyte for years but I figured the taichi would be good with a 1600 plus it has the nice color scheme. But I'd rather get a board with less problems....


Thats up to you. Mine just got back from rma...46 post code bug. G5 and k7.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Thats up to you. Mine just got back from rma...46 post code bug. G5 and k7.


All things considered when I first looked at boards this seemed like the way to go.

Having been subbed to this thread now though for awhile it seems like maybe not.

I mean are these overclocking problems with all boards in general (pstate issues multiplier bugs) or just this one?

God if I get another board and that crucial ram doesn't work I'm going to be so pissed.....


----------



## chew*

Pretty much i have users messagin me on youtube about 15.5x that are not on asrock and 46 post which is related to sleep also vendor wide.

Leads to one conclusion. Platform not vendor.


----------



## MrMajestyk

For me, I took I think the right decision, the board, my Ryzen 1700 and 2x16GB Ram at 3200 running without issues. 1700 overclocked to 4GhZ and it goes up to 4.2 (but voltage is then too high).

I'm still on 2.4 and thought no need to change a running horse.

All the months was waiting for Vega but oh well....1080ti it will be then

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> All things considered when I first looked at boards this seemed like the way to go.
> 
> Having been subbed to this thread now though for awhile it seems like maybe not.
> 
> I mean are these overclocking problems with all boards in general (pstate issues multiplier bugs) or just this one?
> 
> God if I get another board and that crucial ram doesn't work I'm going to be so pissed.....


----------



## maklov17

Put together a build a week ago and I've managed to troubleshoot most of the issues thanks to reading the last 75 pages of this thread, and watching a couple BIOS guides on youtube. Still have a couple things I could use some help with.

X370 Taichi (BIOS 3.00)
R5 1600X 3.6GHz
GSkill 2x8GB 3200MHz C14 (Samsung B-Die) RAM
Kraken X62 280mm AIO cooler, AIO cooler keeps temps under 60C under load even when overclocking
Booting windows from a Samsung 960 Evo 250GB in an Ultra M.2 slot

1. My build has no problems keeping its CPU and RAM overclock profile when it goes to sleep or gets powered off. However, when I turn off the power supply, and unplug the computer (to move my desk and rearrange cables), powering on the computer results in 3-4 power-ons followed by power-off until it boots up with base clock, even though the OC settings are still there in BIOS. Changed the overclock and saving, and then changing it back to the desired overclock gets it working. What's the issue here? The turn-on turn-off multiple times in a row is frustrating and I don't understand what trouble the computer is having. I remember seeings a setting in BIOS that was set to "3" for the number of attempted restarts before the system boots at default clocks or something. I can't find the settings anymore, but it seems that there's a problem with booting at OC settings after the system has been unplugged.

2. I've overclocked successfully from 3.6GHz to 3.9GHz with a manual overclock. 1.29375V Vcore plus a 0.08125V Offset, resulting (according to CPU-Z) in 1.36V core voltage. Tested with Cinebench and seems fine. Tested for a few minutes with Prime95 and looks stable, although I should probably try it for a couple of hours, right? XMP settings to 3200MHz for RAM seems to boot up fine. I guess my next step would be to set these 'stable' overclock settings to my P-States 0 and 1, and perhaps set pstate2 to something like 2.5Ghz to downclock when not under load.

3. I've managed to keep a seemingly stable overclock at 4GHz with Vcore 1.35V and Offset 0.1V, resulting in 1.44V according to CPU-Z. I guess that means I'm lucky that my CPU can manage that. 1.44V is a bit high for a constant overclock, correct? I have heard that 1.38V is the ideal maximum for longevity, and 1.45V is acceptable under load, but maybe not long term.

Note:
- I was having issues with the CPU downclocking to 2.2GHz and staying there any time I tried any kind of overclock. Installing the latest AMD chipset drivers and settings the Windows power settings to "AMD Ryzen Balanced" fixed that problem.
- My manual overclock would result in a downclock to 2.2GHz until I disabled C-State control and C6 in the Advanced bios, as suggested by this video:


----------



## SimpleJoint

Anyone have any issue with a wireless mouse jittering and jumping around, even freezing completey when video or pictures load? Happens in games, happens in chrome, happens in VLC. I tried uninstalling drivers, Logitiech software suite.

Logitewch G602

Never happened on my 8350/970 gaming.


----------



## bloot

I returned a K7 and bought a Taichi several months ago and couldn't be happier with that decision, it's a pretty good board, no problems for me so far. I do not disable c-states or any other powersave option, my cpu idles at 1550 and 0.98V and jumps to 3.9GHz 1.3V on load.

P-States overclock (just edit FID p-state 0)

@maklov17 that option you talk about is located under dram timmings.


----------



## LenFitTech

Hi guys, I don't know if this is the right thread but I have been having trouble with ryzen on Linux and this is where I get all my motherboard info. I had an issue with sound out my line-out and when any noise is played it has a loud distortion and no changing of the volume make a difference. I reinstalled in Manjaro linux and got it working for over a week and it was great. Yesterday my computer crashed and my bios reset and when I booted back into linux the sound problem was there. I think its the sound chip on the motherboard but I don't know. Has anyone else had this problem? It was working perfectly until my computer crashed and the bios started acting weird.

I can get a video of it if you guys want because I haven't seen anyone else with this problem but there are issues with pulse audio on linux.


----------



## makemerush

Thanks to Chew's help fixing my 3.00 BIOS and posts by others in this thread, my system is now running smoothly and reliably. I also got a 1080 Ti because Vega was not what I expected









I might loosen RAM timings and see if I can increase ram from 3360 to 3600 but, since it's stable for now and I don't have an immediate need for more horsepower, I'm considering waiting until the next AGESA update. Has anybody got DDR43600 Mhz running smoothly on Taichi?

*My settings:*
* Overclock Mode: Auto
* CPU Freq and Voltage: Manual
- 3800 Mhz
- Volts = 1.225
* Load XMP settings
- Set 3360
- AM4 Advance Boot Training : Auto
*DRAM Timing = 14-14-14-37
* Voltage Mode: OC mode
* CPU Vcore Voltage: Offset Mode
- 0.1125 (1.225+0.1125=1.3375)
* LLC - Level 2 for both
* SOC voltage and LLC: Auto

*My system parts:*

Main:
AMD - Ryzen 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor
ASRock - X370 Taichi ATX AM4 Motherboard
G.Skill - Trident Z 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3600 Memory
Samsung - 960 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
Mushkin - Reactor 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive
EVGA - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB SC2 HYBRID GAMING Video Card (rad fan replaced with Noctua - NF-P14r redux-1500 PWM 78.7 CFM 140mm)

Case:
Fractal Design - Define R5 Blackout Edition ATX Mid Tower Case
+3x Noctua - NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM 78.7 CFM 140mm

Cooling:
Corsair - H115i 104.7 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (rad fans replaced with Noctua - NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 158.5 CFM 140mm)

Peripherals:
Wasabi Mango - UHD430 43.0" 3840x2160 60Hz IPS Monitor
Hcman - Hcman H01 Wired Gaming Keyboard (blue switches)
Mad Catz - R.A.T. 7 Wired Laser Mouse
Oculus Rift


----------



## Hawkm00n

Hi guys I switched from a MSI b350m mortar arctic mobo which is a mAtx to the Taichi x370 last week. My r7 1700 could barely do 4.0 ghz @ 1.41vcore in that msi mobo. Now switching to the taichi with 3.0 bios it is hitting 4.0 on 1.381 I believe I keep lowering each time I restart it I will in the bios and knock it down a notch. Weird that it is working with less vcore is this normal. I might try for 4.1


----------



## kmac20

Probably because there are more and better VRMs, someone correct me if im wrong on this.


----------



## Hawkm00n

Yea the msi arctic mortar is like a 5 phase vrm. The Taichi is surperior in that aspect. A few reviews I watched like o3cd got less performance out of the board but the vrm looks to be second to none


----------



## maklov17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maklov17*
> 
> Put together a build a week ago and I've managed to troubleshoot most of the issues thanks to reading the last 75 pages of this thread, and watching a couple BIOS guides on youtube. Still have a couple things I could use some help with.
> 
> X370 Taichi (BIOS 3.00)
> R5 1600X 3.6GHz
> GSkill 2x8GB 3200MHz C14 (Samsung B-Die) RAM
> Kraken X62 280mm AIO cooler, AIO cooler keeps temps under 60C under load even when overclocking
> Booting windows from a Samsung 960 Evo 250GB in an Ultra M.2 slot
> 
> 1. My build has no problems keeping its CPU and RAM overclock profile when it goes to sleep or gets powered off. However, when I turn off the power supply, and unplug the computer (to move my desk and rearrange cables), powering on the computer results in 3-4 power-ons followed by power-off until it boots up with base clock, even though the OC settings are still there in BIOS. Changed the overclock and saving, and then changing it back to the desired overclock gets it working. What's the issue here? The turn-on turn-off multiple times in a row is frustrating and I don't understand what trouble the computer is having. I remember seeings a setting in BIOS that was set to "3" for the number of attempted restarts before the system boots at default clocks or something. I can't find the settings anymore, but it seems that there's a problem with booting at OC settings after the system has been unplugged.
> 
> 2. I've overclocked successfully from 3.6GHz to 3.9GHz with a manual overclock. 1.29375V Vcore plus a 0.08125V Offset, resulting (according to CPU-Z) in 1.36V core voltage. Tested with Cinebench and seems fine. Tested for a few minutes with Prime95 and looks stable, although I should probably try it for a couple of hours, right? XMP settings to 3200MHz for RAM seems to boot up fine. I guess my next step would be to set these 'stable' overclock settings to my P-States 0 and 1, and perhaps set pstate2 to something like 2.5Ghz to downclock when not under load.
> 
> 3. I've managed to keep a seemingly stable overclock at 4GHz with Vcore 1.35V and Offset 0.1V, resulting in 1.44V according to CPU-Z. I guess that means I'm lucky that my CPU can manage that. 1.44V is a bit high for a constant overclock, correct? I have heard that 1.38V is the ideal maximum for longevity, and 1.45V is acceptable under load, but maybe not long term.
> 
> Note:
> - I was having issues with the CPU downclocking to 2.2GHz and staying there any time I tried any kind of overclock. Installing the latest AMD chipset drivers and settings the Windows power settings to "AMD Ryzen Balanced" fixed that problem.
> - My manual overclock would result in a downclock to 2.2GHz until I disabled C-State control and C6 in the Advanced bios, as suggested by this video:


Just wanted to update on my research..

I've discovered that the issue with the failed boot-ups resulting in my overclock settings being disabled happens almost every time the computer is shutdown, regardless of turning off PSU/unplugging.

Apparently these repeated shut off - power on's are normal behaviour when the computer tries to start with CPU and RAM overclock settings and fails (according ASRock). By having AM4 Boot Training enabled (Auto rather than Disabled), it's supposed to cause the computer to attempt start up a few times with the OC until it fails and boots in recovery. By having AM4 Boot training OFF, the failed boot-up->multiple on-off's still happen, but the memory OC also gets downgraded. With AM4 Boot Training ON, the memory OC stays at 3200MHz, it's just the CPU overclock that needs to be re-applied.

My biggest concern is why is my computer unable to consistently restart OR turn off & on without tripping over itself? Sometimes it never boots and stays on a black screen with the Dr. Debug code 68 or 78 (Failed Chipset Initialization). I then have to turn off the computer (no Restart button on my case NZXT 340 Elite), and then the multiple failed on and off occurs.

CPU Clock Manual: 3900
CPU Voltage: 1.2935V
CPU Voltage Mode: Offset -> 0.08125V
CPU LLC -> Level 3, tried level 2, and Auto

I tried SOC Voltage on Auto, but now it seems fine when SOC Voltage Mode = Offset, and the Offset is set to Auto.
SOC LLC -> Level 3, tried level 2, and Auto.


----------



## chew*

Well 1.29 for 3.9 = gold chip or not enough volts imo..

Not enough volts would cause a cold start boot issue.

I need 1.4 for 3.9 on my 1700 in fact 3.9-4.0 on all my chips need 1.4...some even max at 3.8


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maklov17*
> 
> Just wanted to update on my research..
> 
> I've discovered that the issue with the failed boot-ups resulting in my overclock settings being disabled happens almost every time the computer is shutdown, regardless of turning off PSU/unplugging.
> 
> Apparently these repeated shut off - power on's are normal behaviour when the computer tries to start with CPU and RAM overclock settings and fails (according ASRock). By having AM4 Boot Training enabled (Auto rather than Disabled), it's supposed to cause the computer to attempt start up a few times with the OC until it fails and boots in recovery. By having AM4 Boot training OFF, the failed boot-up->multiple on-off's still happen, but the memory OC also gets downgraded. With AM4 Boot Training ON, the memory OC stays at 3200MHz, it's just the CPU overclock that needs to be re-applied.
> 
> My biggest concern is why is my computer unable to consistently restart OR turn off & on without tripping over itself? Sometimes it never boots and stays on a black screen with the Dr. Debug code 68 or 78 (Failed Chipset Initialization). I then have to turn off the computer (no Restart button on my case NZXT 340 Elite), and then the multiple failed on and off occurs.
> 
> CPU Clock Manual: 3900
> CPU Voltage: 1.2935V
> CPU Voltage Mode: Offset -> 0.08125V
> CPU LLC -> Level 3, tried level 2, and Auto
> 
> I tried SOC Voltage on Auto, but now it seems fine when SOC Voltage Mode = Offset, and the Offset is set to Auto.
> SOC LLC -> Level 3, tried level 2, and Auto.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Well 1.29 for 3.9 = gold chip or not enough volts imo..
> 
> Not enough volts would cause a cold start boot issue.
> 
> I need 1.4 for 3.9 on my 1700 in fact 3.9-4.0 on all my chips need 1.4...some even max at 3.8


I vaguely remember B-die @3200 had a cold boot issue with earlier BIOS revisions. Has that been fixed? Guess you could always try reducing strap to 3066 and increasing bclk to 104-105, and you'll reach a similar 3200 memory clock. Dont forget to adjust cpu frequency in that case... Also I would probably leave C-states on, and adjust ryzen power plan to allow for 5% min processor state. If you have issues with high voltages, it'll help reduce the voltage when your cpu is at idle by throttling (provided you use offset voltage). Of course, make sure that max processor state is at 100%.


----------



## maklov17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Well 1.29 for 3.9 = gold chip or not enough volts imo..
> 
> Not enough volts would cause a cold start boot issue.
> 
> I need 1.4 for 3.9 on my 1700 in fact 3.9-4.0 on all my chips need 1.4...some even max at 3.8


With the Offset voltage of 0.08125V, I effectively have a voltage of about 1.36V.. Unless you're saying my base CPU voltage without the Offset may be too low, but that doesn't seem consistent with what I've read from others.


----------



## chew*

Bdie is booting with 3400 102bclk + 3333 cold, hot, restarts np..

Multiple cpus tested.


----------



## xethi

i tried the same as you chew after i saw your post a few pages back 102bclk with 3333 timings of the stilt i used the fast one and its working fine.

also i havent found any benefit of playing around bankgroupswap for some reason tried all combinations or i cant really mesure the difference. i have the flare x 3200.

maklov 17. i used to have same kind of problems, did like most soc 1.1 ect but what helped the most is dram voltage since then 0 crash or boot, restart problem. just pushed it from 1.35v to 1.38v and its showing 1.408 in hwinfo.

i have am4 boot training auto. proc ohms auto. gdm disbaled powerdown disabled. but the only thing for me for those settings to work was to disable them twice under dram config and under advanced section.
when i did in only 1 section it used to fail to work.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LenFitTech*
> 
> Hi guys, I don't know if this is the right thread but I have been having trouble with ryzen on Linux and this is where I get all my motherboard info. I had an issue with sound out my line-out and when any noise is played it has a loud distortion and no changing of the volume make a difference. I reinstalled in Manjaro linux and got it working for over a week and it was great. Yesterday my computer crashed and my bios reset and when I booted back into linux the sound problem was there. I think its the sound chip on the motherboard but I don't know. Has anyone else had this problem? It was working perfectly until my computer crashed and the bios started acting weird.
> 
> I can get a video of it if you guys want because I haven't seen anyone else with this problem but there are issues with pulse audio on linux.


Yes. This happened to me too and drove me nuts for some time.

The only way I could recover sound quality was, either reinstall the os (which is kinda painful) or booting to Windows, both ways sound quality recovers flawlessly.

Took me some time to find out my problem was booting to Windows and not letting sound service start correctly (shutting the system down or rebooting inmediately, not letting the OS fully load). When I booted to Linux sound was distorted. I even did some backups, and system images, recovering them didn't solve the problem, only a fresh install did. Until I found out that not letting Windows fully load was the problem.

A really weird issue if you ask me.


----------



## sb43

Awesome! Could you screenshot all of your bios settings?


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Well 1.29 for 3.9 = gold chip or not enough volts imo..
> 
> Not enough volts would cause a cold start boot issue.
> 
> I need 1.4 for 3.9 on my 1700 in fact 3.9-4.0 on all my chips need 1.4...some even max at 3.8


only need 1.36 for 24/7 pubg play on my 1700....i am sure it wont pass any of those stress test tho...


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maklov17*
> 
> Just wanted to update on my research..
> 
> I've discovered that the issue with the failed boot-ups resulting in my overclock settings being disabled happens almost every time the computer is shutdown, regardless of turning off PSU/unplugging.
> 
> Apparently these repeated shut off - power on's are normal behaviour when the computer tries to start with CPU and RAM overclock settings and fails (according ASRock). By having AM4 Boot Training enabled (Auto rather than Disabled), it's supposed to cause the computer to attempt start up a few times with the OC until it fails and boots in recovery. By having AM4 Boot training OFF, the failed boot-up->multiple on-off's still happen, but the memory OC also gets downgraded. With AM4 Boot Training ON, the memory OC stays at 3200MHz, it's just the CPU overclock that needs to be re-applied.
> 
> My biggest concern is why is my computer unable to consistently restart OR turn off & on without tripping over itself? Sometimes it never boots and stays on a black screen with the Dr. Debug code 68 or 78 (Failed Chipset Initialization). I then have to turn off the computer (no Restart button on my case NZXT 340 Elite), and then the multiple failed on and off occurs.
> 
> CPU Clock Manual: 3900
> CPU Voltage: 1.2935V
> CPU Voltage Mode: Offset -> 0.08125V
> CPU LLC -> Level 3, tried level 2, and Auto
> 
> I tried SOC Voltage on Auto, but now it seems fine when SOC Voltage Mode = Offset, and the Offset is set to Auto.
> SOC LLC -> Level 3, tried level 2, and Auto.


try to raise SOC voltage to 1.05/1.075/1.1 and VDRAM voltage to 1.35/1.375/1.4


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> try to raise SOC voltage to 1.05/1.075/1.1 and VDRAM voltage to 1.35/1.375/1.4


i am currently using 1.05V SOC and 1.4V DRAM


----------



## maklov17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> try to raise SOC voltage to 1.05/1.075/1.1 and VDRAM voltage to 1.35/1.375/1.4


My SOC voltage is set to Auto, and ends up at 1.104V according to HWmonitor. DRAM is typically 1.35V, and I tried raising it to 1.37 and 1.4 and it wouldn't boot..


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maklov17*
> 
> My SOC voltage is set to Auto, and ends up at 1.104V according to HWmonitor. DRAM is typically 1.35V, and I tried raising it to 1.37 and 1.4 and it wouldn't boot..


try SOC voltage 1.1 VRAM 1.4, SOC LLC auto.. this should work...im only using 1.05 and VRAM 1.4 now. i was using SOC 1.025/1.05 and VDRAM 1.35/1.375 and I had ur issue. was okay for a couple days then one day i start computer i hear beeps.


----------



## iveko

Hi,

does anyone have any experience with Taichi and G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB (2x8) DDR4 3600MHz *F4-3600C16D-16GVK* RAM??

It is listed at memory QVL as OC verified and 3446 speed supported. Is this true?

PC will be primary for gaming, is Flare X F4-3200C14D-16GFX better choice?

Thanks


----------



## kmac20

I JUST put my build together. I flahsed to 3.0 before I even installed windows cause it was at like 2.40. So that should be good.

However my Corsair Vengeance is only running at 2133. Its rated for 3200. XMP doesn't let it boot. Any suggestions? Been reading through the thread but i have to go to sleep now have work in the morning. ANy help is greatly appreciated. I've seen at least 12 other person here with thes ame ram that I believe got it to work straight with the xmp settings but I could be wrong.

Thanks in Went with the 1700 instead by the way guys instead of the 1600. Spent significantly more $ but whatever.

QUICK EDIT: I ;loaded the XMP profile like I said to 3200, but then set it to 2933 and its posting fine. Will i just need to up voltage manually or something? I recognize I could be stuck at this but I'd like to get the full 3200. 2933 isn't a huge difference, definitely WAY better than what it was defaulting to of 2133 but still. Any advice is appreciated.

As you all know i've been reading this thread for awhile now so i have SOMe ideas, just haven't been to test anything. now that its built i'll be able to do stuff.


----------



## chew*

Sounds like hynix. Typical symptom of hynix.

Load xmp then drop to 2933 set bclk to 102 for an even 3000 tune timings as needed for stability call it a day.


----------



## kmac20

Thought that was fixed, guess not. Its a Corsair Vengeance kit, I DONT THINK its a samsung b die, but i'm not 100%, about 95% though.

Possible to get it to 3200 without bclk or with just a volt bump? Cause a bclock bump for an extra 67mhz isn't worth it to me, but if i can get it to 3200 some way I am down.

Again I paid the sasme for this set as a lower clock (like a 3000 or 2933 price was identical), no harm no foul really, would just like to get it up.

Perhaps next bios revision.

Thanks again, gonna have a lot more questions when I wake up. Stayed up WAY TOO LATE doing this build, got a few places to be tomorrow. Be good peeps.


----------



## kmac20

Also any reason w hy my boost speed would have been default at 3000 instead of 3700? I just bumped it up manually but I'm curious why it wouldn't be there.

Not even talking about pstate at the moment, just the boost speed on the main OC page. I checked the pstate0 too it was also set to 3000

Thoughts?

And by the way can I just add here this board, or perhaps Asrock in general, has THE SINGLE, ABSOLUTE WORST, MOTHERBOARD MANUAL I HAVE EVER SEEN. IN MY ENTIRE CAREER AS A PC BUILDER. It was SO BAD. Like, I'm embarrassed for Asrock for putting that in the box. I even complained about it in a video when I was doing my build. It is the hands down worst I have EVER seen. 181 pages, 39 of them are in English, the rest are the same thing repeating over and over and over in several other languages. NO DEBUG CODES LISTED IN THE MANUAL, no detailed circuitry, just the ABSOLUTE basics. Here's an idea Asrock, how about you do what Gigabyte did and you include the LOCALIZED LANGUAGE MANUAL in each region where its applicable. So that I dont get 152 pages of uselessness, which is just the first 39 pages repeated in other languages. The Gigabyte manual I have from my 1155 that I"m on right now? 124 pages, ALL WITH USEFUL INFORMATION. Detail explanation of BIOS settings, DEBUG CODES(!!!), even circuit and bus diagrams. And it even has a very basic troubleshooting logic gate in the back (which i dont need, but might be useful for new builders). Comeon Asrock, I got a higher end board and all I got was a meager Quick Start guide which was more pages in another language than in English? Totally unacceptable.


----------



## pschorr1123

@kmac20, The 1700 non X default speed is 3.0, although hardware info 64 shows 3.2, anyway it will only turbo to 3.7 on 1 core which will only be visible in hardware info 64. Anyway as long as you oc to 3.7 you won't give up any single threaded IPC. I'm surprised your board shipped with bios 2.4, not bad.


----------



## kmac20

I put just a regular overclock of 3.7 on it right now voltage at 1.25 I think? I just put this together last night and I'm not home now and haven't been able to do ant benchmarking or any of the sort yet so I'll have to look into all this later.

It was weird though it said pstate0 was 3000, but I thought that was boost state where it boosted to 3.7. As far as I've read base clock of 3000 and boost of 3700, am I wrong?

And I'm not super surprised it has been awhile since the board was released and I got it just yesterday so I would have been MORE surprised if it was a super early bios revision.

RAM running at 2933, no issues better than the 2133 that's for sure. But I would like to get it to 3200. Since I splurged and got the 1700 instead of 1600 I'd like to crank up RAM as fast as possible. I had planned out a 1600 build but said screw it why not make myself even poorer with 90$ extra for the 1700 lol. And as I'm pretty sure at least a few other users have used the same memory as me which is rated at 3200 just curious why it wouldn't let it run at that speed even with the most recent AGESA bios update.

I'll delve into pstates later this week when I can. But for now I'm happy with it just a regular OC of 3700.

*Thank you VERY MUCH for the advice and everyone else who has given some*. _Any more advice going forward?_ How is bclk overclocking on this? Iknow it'll use that to bump up the OC and it'll bump up RAM speeds but I seem to remember reading somewhere that it can mess with PCIE speeds and be a detriment in some instances.

*Now some questions*

*What is the best monitoring software?* Especially for Ryzen. Hardware monitor or AIDA64? I've been out of the overclock game for awhile since the board that my 3570k is in has huge issues and I needed the thing working over the past year and didn't want to cause ANY instability.

As well *this is my first AMD build,* EVER. So I'm used to just overclocking with Intel. And by the way kinda random but isn't the POST screen supposed to show the AMD logo up in the corner and everything? I disabled the splash screen cause I'm not a huge fan of them, but now it's just a screen with a tiny bit of text in the middle that really just says like the processor and very very little else. Just how this board or Ryzen post screens are? This isn't a huge issue I just was looking forward to seeing that nice looking AMD logo on the post screen









And finally those couple of LEDS on the Mobo, the built in ones can I change them at all? I know the bios has options for RGB strips which I'll get eventually when I'm not poor from this huge purchase, but I'd like to set them to white if that's possible.

Sorry for the long post and lots of questions. Once again*thank you all for the advice and any that may be forthcoming.* . But as I said the manual that comes with this board is the biggest joke I have EVER seen and I'm quite frankly embarrassed with Asrock for putting that in there. I'm used to gigabyte manuals that give a hundred plus pages of USEFUL information ranging from the layout on the board all the aay to debug codes. Not a simple quick start guide with not even 40 pages in English that barely shows you what's on the layout of the board. I had to squint to read stuff it was that badly labeled. Embarrassing for a higher end x370 no other word for it.


----------



## pschorr1123

@kmac20, I don't think the p states will reflect the turbo boost of 3.7. I have the same CPU as you when it is at stock p state 0 says 3000 but it will turbo boost to 3.7 in windows on one core at a voltage of 1.4125 , which I found interesting, As far as your RAM goes it all depends on what controller it is using since it wouldn't post at 3200 for you I'm willing to bet you do not have Samsung B-dies. I lost the silicon lotto and got a Micron IC for my LPX 3000 Kit. If you want to change your LEDs then you will need to download and install Asrock's utility from their website. Won't make much difference though until you get a RGB strip as the chipset led is buried behind GPU.

I can't really help you with the bclk over clocking as I have a NVME ssd running off the pci express x4. any overclock 105 or above will kick the pci-e bus down to gen 2. Not a huge deal unless you have a nvme ssd as your boot drive as data corruption will occur. I honestly don't think its worth it but the next bios with updated AGESA should be out soon so hopefully the non Samsung ICs can reach their full speed above 3200, however you can tune your memory by tightening the timings.

You will definitely want hardwareinfo64 to monitor voltages and temps and AIDA 64 for Memory.


----------



## kmac20

I did in fact get a m.2 SSD to use as my boot drive since it required no wires and was an identical price to the other 500gb SSD drives. So I guess no bclk at all or none past 105?

Yeah I grabbed the ram first when it was on sale. I normally check the QVL lists and it wasn't listed as 3200 but another member or two here said it would work and the worst that would happen was it would down clock. Figured since it was on sale for the same price as the 3000 that I might as well get it. Didn't learn just how important the Samsung b dies were till after the fact. And once I found out I found a Reddit post where everyone was posting memory information and mine was hynix. Oh well live and learn. But I already had to spend 150 on the ram not gonna lose any sleep over it not running as advertised when I knew it could potentially be an issue.

So I guess I could take off that manual OC for now and check to see if it boost to 3.7 in a benchmarks? I will be overclocking it to probably 4/4.1 but I need to fully read up on pstates past what I have so far.

Perhaps I'll get lucky and be able to crank it up to 3200 with a 1.4v setting. It's running 2933 at 1.3v(or is it 1.35v, cant remember at the moment). Thanks a lot for the information.


----------



## chew*

Stay under 103 with m2


----------



## kmac20

Well windows booted with the memory at 3066 in the XMP. I'll stay content with that for now.


----------



## Kuroihane

Hello everyone!

I got myself an needed upgrade after selling my 2600K, and I've been playing a bit with the overclocking on the Asrock X370 Taichi.

You should be able to see my entire system on this CPU-Z validation: https://valid.x86.fr/99v5t2

But, I'm not sure if I've been doing things correctly. I've set the Vcore manually at 1.35V, and gave it a small offset of about 0.031 (So it could reach those 1.376V), at 1.35, the system was not stable enough and it crashed on some games, even if, it ran Prime95 for 4 hours without an issue.

Also, my system simply doesn't boot at anything over 3.9 Ghz, even 3.925 Ghz boots only if I disable XMP.

Is there any recommendations? I'm also using a Corsair H110i V2, so I do have some decent cooling.

Also, my Ram timings never stay at the rated XMP 15-15-15-... the first timing always get pushed back to 16.

Any help is appreciated, and if you need any more info, just ask me!


----------



## kmac20

I wouldn't be worried about ram timings for now, 15/16 is not gonna affect performance in any noticeable way.

Get rid of the offset and key in a higher voltage. See if it is stable then. Also give a shot to upping the frequency after you can get it stable at that speed.

Perhaps set the RAM to auto for now to eliminate that as an issue. But I would definitely up the volts a bit and get rid of the offset.

I haven't started _really_ overclocking on this board but this is just speaking from years of general overclocking experience.


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I wouldn't be worried about ram timings for now, 15/16 is not gonna affect performance in any noticeable way.
> 
> Get rid of the offset and key in a higher voltage. See if it is stable then. Also give a shot to upping the frequency after you can get it stable at that speed.
> 
> Perhaps set the RAM to auto for now to eliminate that as an issue. But I would definitely up the volts a bit and get rid of the offset.
> 
> I haven't started _really_ overclocking on this board but this is just speaking from years of general overclocking experience.


I will begin trying new things on this overclock tomorrow. Things are stable right now, i'm using LLC Level 3 and the Vcore never goes past 1.376V, that also ensured the stability my system has right now. I did a few works with HandBrake and there wasn't a single error.

I do understand I might have not won the Silicon lottery with this chip, but this motherboard has so many options...

Also, it's not like this is my first time jumping into overclocking, I've been doing it for a few years as well, but I always kept things a bit...simple. In a way that I didn't keep those overclocks for 24/7 usage.

This one time, this system benefits so much in multithreading from overclocking that it feels like I'd be wasting money not to overclock it, that's why I decided to get a decent cooler for the processor.

I did manage 3.99 Ghz to boot once, but I had to set in about 1.47Vcore, which I think it is too high. Going any higher than that, with XMP disabled, only gave me the error codes 78 and d0.

Another thing is that my SOC was always kept at about 1.15~1.20 during those tests.


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJoint*
> 
> Anyone have any issue with a wireless mouse jittering and jumping around, even freezing completey when video or pictures load? Happens in games, happens in chrome, happens in VLC. I tried uninstalling drivers, Logitiech software suite.
> 
> Logitewch G602


This happens on my Asus Crosshair 6 Hero and I found someone reporting the same for his MSI board, so it unfortunately doesn't seem to be mainboard specific. It's not your mouse freezing, but the whole system/OS. You can check that by running some software that keeps refreshing its display output, like monitoring CPU load or something.

I can make it happen by (over)loading a process (Reaper DAW) on a single core, with virtually no disk or memory action happening and 15 logical cores sitting idle. At this point I would consider this the worst problem of Ryzen systems.


----------



## SimpleJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> This happens on my Asus Crosshair 6 Hero and I found someone reporting the same for his MSI board, so it unfortunately doesn't seem to be mainboard specific. It's not your mouse freezing, but the whole system/OS.


Yet it doesn't happen at all, like ever, with my old cheap wired mouse? Gaming for 3 days with wired mouse no issues. Plug in my G602 and this happens every few minutes. I haven't run the tests you have but I'm able to run prime95 all three modes, heaven, and aida64 with no issues.


----------



## Timur Born

Prime doesn't seem to cause these freezes, neither v28 nor v29. Like I wrote before, it seems to depend on specific kind of workloads. It's well possible that the combination with the Logitech driver (or rather high USB usage/refresh-rates) induces the problem for you. To reiterate: I can make my rig freeze for several seconds in a row by only overloading a single (1!) logical core out of 16, all while 16 cores full of Prime95 run without much of a problem (beside the obvious high load being noticeable).


----------



## SimpleJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Prime doesn't seem to cause these freezes, neither v28 nor v29. Like I wrote before, it seems to depend on specific kind of workloads. It's well possible that the combination with the Logitech driver (or rather high USB usage/refresh-rates) induces the problem for you. To reiterate: I can make my rig freeze for several seconds in a row by only overloading a single (1!) logical core out of 16, all while 16 cores full of Prime95 run without much of a problem (beside the obvious high load being noticeable).


Interesting. I may have to play around more with my Oculus since that uses so many USB resources. I tested one game, but only for a few minutes and it wasn't the most taxing to see if it's USB related. I did also put in my spare USB pcie card to see if it helped. It fixed my oculus sensor not having enough bandwidth off just the taichi back io, but my mouse still froze. I'll have to see if I have single core issues like you're saying. What cpu? Mine is 1700.


----------



## Timur Born

If you only experience mouse dropouts without the whole system freezing then you must might suffer from something different.


----------



## chew*

Geardown disabled to solve the c15 to c16 forced setting.


----------



## nangu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> This happens on my Asus Crosshair 6 Hero and I found someone reporting the same for his MSI board, so it unfortunately doesn't seem to be mainboard specific. It's not your mouse freezing, but the whole system/OS. You can check that by running some software that keeps refreshing its display output, like monitoring CPU load or something.
> 
> I can make it happen by (over)loading a process (Reaper DAW) on a single core, with virtually no disk or memory action happening and 15 logical cores sitting idle. At this point I would consider this the worst problem of Ryzen systems.


Hi, your problem may be something related to Windows Scheduler as described on this article?

https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2017/07/09/24-core-cpu-and-i-cant-move-my-mouse/

Cheers.


----------



## kmac20

Would anyone have any idea why my 1700 is only boosting to 3200 and not 3700? Because I"m running prime95 and its going up to 3200 thats about it. Every now and then I see a spike to 3700 but rarely. And yes I have the Ryzen Power Plan enabled and the turbo is set to 3700 in there as well.

edit: think I may have found an answer to my own question. Is it because that is only for single core turbo, and when you have all of them stressed by lets say p95 the turbo clock is lower for all 8 than 1/2? If so this would explain the random spikes up to 3700 in lets say 3dmark but not p95, correct?


----------



## pschorr1123

@kmac20 3.7 is turbo for 1 core only, 3.2 for all cores for the R7 1700.


----------



## kmac20

yeah i figured that out and even put it in the edit in my above post. so i just cranked it up to 3700.

You know I thought pstates were going to be required to keep the temp down at idle? But even with it at 3700 constantly it still drops to like 31C at idle and right now at 1.25V @3700 its only hitting 75C and this is on a 212 evo. I saw some temps on Hardware Unboxed's channel about using a 212 evo over the boxed cooler for Oc'ing and i thought it would be a bit lower than this but that was on a 1600. Though they do have the same power draw, although this has extra active cores putting out heat so i'm guessing that might account for the discrepancy.;

If this thing can do 3700 on this 212 evo at only 1.25V staying at 32C idle and 75C load, with the ram running at 3066 like it has been I'll be pretty happy. I could push it more of course but again I'm on a 212 evo. I feel like it maybe should be a bit cooler, I did put more thermal paste on than usual but then again I checked about a thousand sources that show basically as long as you dont coat the entire thing with paste or put too little onthe temperature will not be any different from the P method to the X method (what I did this time, I"ve always done a pea figured I'd change it up).


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nangu*
> 
> Hi, your problem may be something related to Windows Scheduler as described on this article?
> 
> https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2017/07/09/24-core-cpu-and-i-cant-move-my-mouse/


Thanks for the link, but I don't think this is it. First of all, there are not any new processed created/terminated in my test load. And then I ran the same test on an 8 year old laptop that also runs Windows 10, no such problems there.


----------



## SimpleJoint

Sorry as I know these get posted often, but I really want Samsung b-die in white 3200. 16gb. The gskill silver and white would be fine, but I can't find anything in white. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kmac20

My corsair vengeance is in white, which is why I got it. Its rated at 3200, i've got it running at 3066 which isn't a huge loss to me.

Samsung B-Die is somewhat important, but not as important anymore with the AGESA updates.

This is my kit here:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236038

Running at 3066 from XMP. _These are Hynix._

edit: WOW I got them on a sale not even a few weeks ago and they were 150, ON SALE. Now the sale, same % by the way, is 165. Jesus RAM prices are through the roof right now that is downright ridiculous. I thought 150 was bad on sale, and I only even got the 3200 BECAUSE it was on sale for the same price as the lower rated white ones.

I went out of my way to get white sticks too so I feel your pain.


----------



## SimpleJoint

I have the same kit. Keeps memory crashing playing PUBG. Not sure if it's related to RAM at all but it keeps giving me a memory error then crashing. Weird thing is it ran aida64, prime etc on 3200 and no issues. Other games run no issues. Only two games crash. Lone Echo and PuBG. I just bought the Vengeance, figure I'll return it and get some B-Die while in warranty.


----------



## kmac20

You try running it at 3066?


----------



## SimpleJoint

I loaded it at defaults and same error.


----------



## Kuroihane

After...reading a few pages here, I tried a bunch of stuff. P-state OC, setting the voltage in the CPU different Ways, Fixed Voltage (Would always stick me to a 15.5x Multiplier, even disabling global C-States or if trying to OC through P-state instead of the normal OC Tweaker page), a bunch of stuff, really. I went the entire day OCing and testing, only to either run into errors as soon as Prime began running, or Prime restarting my machine after about 1 or 2 hours of testing.

Decided to go back to the way I found "stability", but I do still believe my chip needs WAY too much Vcore.

I can't get stability past 3.9 Ghz, even 3.925 Ghz will sometimes BSOD before the system loads. I did manage to achieve 4.0 Ghz on 1.40Vcore, but it wasn't stable, so much I couldn't even push the XMP into the OC to boot.

Right now, I'm trying another test on the PC here, trying to get it as stable as possible on 3.9 Ghz, here are the configs:

BCLK: 100
Multiplier: 39 (3900)
CPU Voltage: 1.35V

CPU Vcore (Offset): 0.031V
CPU LLC: Level 2
SOC Voltage: 1.15V
SOC LLC: Level 3

Memory is running at XMP settings, with only the first timing set to 16. So 3.200 Mhz 16-15-15-35-50 Memory Voltage is set to 1.365V, but it's showing at 1.384~1.392V on HWiNFO.



So... for how long should I keep testing with Prime95? Sometimes I see posts about 2~4 Hours being fine, other people says at least 24 Hours... I'm not sure which way to go on.

Also, is there anything I should change on this OC at this point? Actually feeling a little bit sad my chip isn't able to push over 3.9 Ghz stable...


----------



## kmac20

I'd leave it on overnight on P95 if you can. I usually test it for about an hour and see if its ok, then when I have a chance i'll leave it on overnight.

You could maybe up the bclk a little bit if you wanted to give that a shot. Though as others have informed me if youre using an m.2 SSD don't go above 103. Also that can cause some other issues so I wouldn't really crank it up too much.

Aside from that I'm pretty sure a lot of these chips hit walls at around 4ghz, especially because youre pushing all of the cores hard instead of just like 1-2 which is what turbo boost does.

Edit: also I haven't even ran AIDA64 or memtest yet, but I usually don't run those when I'm not getting memory issues. Then again I wont know if there are any really until I do, but usually in my experience RAM issues kinda jump out at you pretty immediately after the build. Just my experience.


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I'd leave it on overnight on P95 if you can. I usually test it for about an hour and see if its ok, then when I have a chance i'll leave it on overnight.
> 
> You could maybe up the bclk a little bit if you wanted to give that a shot. Though as others have informed me if youre using an m.2 SSD don't go above 103. Also that can cause some other issues so I wouldn't really crank it up too much.
> 
> Aside from that I'm pretty sure a lot of these chips hit walls at around 4ghz, especially because youre pushing all of the cores hard instead of just like 1-2 which is what turbo boost does.
> 
> Edit: also I haven't even ran AIDA64 or memtest yet, but I usually don't run those when I'm not getting memory issues. Then again I wont know if there are any really until I do, but usually in my experience RAM issues kinda jump out at you pretty immediately after the build. Just my experience.


Thanks for the reply!

I tried a bunch of settings, including a few BCLK ones. I could get to boot at about 3.91 Ghz, that was at 3.825 x 102 BCLK, that seemed the most "promising" one, but... i had to set about 1.4Vcore again for it.

I forgot to mention that sometimes it feels like either the motherboard or the processor is holding me back on voltagexclock speed. Anything over 3.95 Ghz and 1.4V the system will always boot into 15.5 multiplier.

I'm not sure there's other options I should try disabling, enabling or configuring properly at this point, I did all what I knew.

Disabled C-states, didn't change much. Disabled AMD CnQ, didn't change anything. Disabled C6 Mode, didn't change anything.

At this point I'm leaning towards believing that either the motherboard is holding me back with some option. (There is CPU OVP and OCP that I didn't fidget with). Or, like in a video from buildzoid I watched, the motherboard is setting inconsistent timings for the memory clocks. (I'm using a 2x8GB G. Skill Trident Z 3.200 Mhz 15-15-15-35-50 Kit, non RGB, Samsung B-Die ICs), already confirmed with Taiphoon Burner.

Anyways... I'm going to bed now, I'll just leave this running overnight, hopefully tomorrow I'll wake up to the stable 3.9 Ghz.

Edit: I don't have a M.2 SSD, I have 2 Kingston 120GB SSDs in Raid 0 for the system and some games, with a 2TB Seagate HD for storage.


----------



## SimpleJoint

Is this kit B-die :?:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232482

F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR


----------



## xx9e02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJoint*
> 
> Is this kit B-die :?:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232482
> 
> F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR


I'm pretty sure for gskill 3200s, CL14 and 15 are B die and CL16 is E die/Hynix


----------



## ADRO3

Hello to everybody,

Yesterday i pulled together my ryzen 7 configuration and i am having some troubles and would hope for your adivce.

So components are

BIOS - 3.0
CPU - ryzen 7 1700
CPU COOLER - NH-D 15
MBO . taichi x370
RAM - gskill tridentz 3600 cl15 - bios sets it auto to cl16 @ 3466

So i have found "sweet" spot of this CPU and it sits at 1.3v and 3800mhz, i can go to 3.9 @1.35 and it boots from bios just fine to windows and i can stress test it, play games, benchmark it and everything goes butter smooth. But after shutdown and/or restart from windows it just bootloops sometimes F9 debug code and sometimes other random debug codes that keep it under boot loop.

Then either it boots to bios with defaults or i have to manualy clear CMOS.

at 3800mhz 1.3v it can boot cold/hot or from restart shutdown. Note that all the time memory is @3466.

I tought that memory could be an issue but i guess its not as it does the same on all memory settings tried 2133 or 3200 or 2933 its the same bootloops like crazy and wont start.

If i go again in bios then reenter desired values and start it boots from bios to windows seems stable but after shutdown/restart it just wont boot to windows with random dr.debug errors.

I tried to go higher but more then 3900 i cannot get it to boot no matter the voltage, tried going to 1.42 max

Temperatures are really great they are @32-35 on idle and on stress testing @1.35v it goes maximum to 45 degrees after 1 hour of aida.

I have tried upping the voltage, maybe it is too low but it is the same @1.4 and 3900 mhz from bios to windows no issues but after impossible.

So my question is: is this somehow bios related or did i hit some kind of a wall with my chip. My biggest concern is why can my chip be 100% stable in windows @3.9 1.35, and after i cannot get it to boot no matter what.

Any advice will be highly appreciated.


----------



## itaybraverman

Hi ADR03,

Sounds like something similar to what I had, in my case, enabling back the "AM4 Advance Boot Training" seems to solve the issue.

Give it a try


----------



## whwidjaja

Hi folks,

I am new here. Just finished building my Ryzen 7 build 2 days ago and did a bit of overclocking.

https://valid.x86.fr/l1glcn

Everything in BIOS is default. I just changed the frequency to 3.7GHz. Default vCore 1.1875v (BIOS). Will try to play a bit with the memory as well.


----------



## whwidjaja

A bit of update on memory side. 3600 16-16-16-36 1T @ 1.35v

https://valid.x86.fr/l1glcn


----------



## chew*

Yah doing 3600 is not impossible in fact 3733 is possible. The issue is when you try running stability @ optimal timings/settings.

Its benchable up to 3733 @ 14-14-14-28...stability really boils down to cpu however.


----------



## kmac20

So while we're on the topic: some of you may know I have 3200 Corsair vengeance that's running at 3066 with the xmp profile. Wouldn't boot at 3600 with the profile. Think it's possible for me to get it to boot if I up the voltage a bit? Or am I just able to tighten some timings? It's hynix


----------



## Haos666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> So while we're on the topic: some of you may know I have 3200 Corsair vengeance that's running at 3066 with the xmp profile. Wouldn't boot at 3600 with the profile. Think it's possible for me to get it to boot if I up the voltage a bit? Or am I just able to tighten some timings? It's hynix


You are quite lucky to get 3066 strap working - a single-rank kit i guess?

My dualrank hynix refuses even to boot stable at 3066 - i`m getting an issue chew described earlier on this thread - your system seems to have POSTed properly, hdd led starts blinking, but there is no video signal. On 1 in 8 tries when I somehow get the video singal, it freezes after a minute or so - even if i`m just idling in bios.


----------



## kmac20

I believe so I'll check the Reddit post where the info is gathered.

*EDIT: THIS IS THE REDDIT POST THAT SHOWS EXACTLY WHAT EACH SET OF RAM IS:
*

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/

I don't use Reddit really but this is a VERY USEFUL PIECE OF INFO for those of you who haven't seen it.

Your RAM set might have a slightly different in ending letters/digits based on the color and/or amount so I would just search the beginning portion of the kit and find it that way.


----------



## Pyroness

Hello,

I made my first build around a month ago and I've run into some issues that I was hoping to get some insight on.

CPU: Ryzen 7 1700
MOBO: ASRock x370 Taichi (of course)
RAM: F4-3200C16D-16GTZB (This stuff)

I was initially led to believe that this ram was Samsung B-die, but as I've done research in the past month, I've found that it's probably a different die from samsung or is hynix. I did see reports of people getting it to run properly as well. It's also on the QVL list to run at 2933 MHz. Regardless, I was able to use the XMP settings and get it to run at 3200 MHz with the 1.0.0.6a bios update. However, a week in, my computer didn't boot properly and instead boot looped 3 times before launching. I thought it was weird and proceeded to clear CMOS and reapplied the XMP settings for the RAM. I found everything worked fine and I went on my way with the thought that I'll look into it more if it happens again. Behold it has happened again after 2 weeks. I looked into it some more and found that after boot looping, my MOBO would set the speed to 2133MHz for the launch and will repeat this process at every boot. I figure the answer is to just set the speed to 2933MHz as the QVL says, but I don't understand why it works perfectly fine at 3200MHz for weeks at a time and then decides it won't work. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Headayx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyroness*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I made my first build around a month ago and I've run into some issues that I was hoping to get some insight on.
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 7 1700
> MOBO: ASRock x370 Taichi (of course)
> RAM: F4-3200C16D-16GTZB (This stuff)
> 
> I was initially led to believe that this ram was Samsung B-die, but as I've done research in the past month, I've found that it's probably a different die from samsung or is hynix. I did see reports of people getting it to run properly as well. It's also on the QVL list to run at 2933 MHz. Regardless, I was able to use the XMP settings and get it to run at 3200 MHz with the 1.0.0.6a bios update. However, a week in, my computer didn't boot properly and instead boot looped 3 times before launching. I thought it was weird and proceeded to clear CMOS and reapplied the XMP settings for the RAM. I found everything worked fine and I went on my way with the thought that I'll look into it more if it happens again. Behold it has happened again after 2 weeks. I looked into it some more and found that after boot looping, my MOBO would set the speed to 2133MHz for the launch and will repeat this process at every boot. I figure the answer is to just set the speed to 2933MHz as the QVL says, but I don't understand why it works perfectly fine at 3200MHz for weeks at a time and then decides it won't work. Anyone have any ideas?


Hah, the same happened to me with the same CPU and a set of F4-3200C14D-32GTZ. 2933 has been completely stable, but 3200 only worked for a few days fine and then I started having the cold boot issues setting the clock speed back to default. I asked around and tried a few setting The Stilt recommended, to no avail. I posted here a month ago or so that turning the AM4 advanced training back on fixed it, but the truth is it was not completely stable (I had a BSOD). So basically, I have the same problem as you, but I have no clue what the fix is either. I've been running 2933 MHz (with all the other DDR settings / timings set to the XMP ones) fine for over a month, but seeing how many people with the CH6 are running it fine at XMP settings, I'm a bit disappointed and hope that ASRock will add a DDR boot voltage setting (which I suspect to be the culprit, but I don't know for sure).


----------



## kmac20

Instability can take awhile to rear it's ugly head in regular day usage and could not show for awhile unless you do significant stress testing to find it out sooner. That's my 2cents on that subject.

And speaking of stability, it seems 3700 on all 8 cores is my chips limit. I cannot even get it to boot when I have it at 3900 with voltage at an insanely high number, like almost 1.4, and I've only gotten it to boot succesfully perhaps 2 times at 3800. Oh well, didn't win the silicon lottery this time. But perhaps later I'll take it out and see if its one of the models released before the segfault change and perhaps be able to return it for that reason (I wont need to RMA as its within the 15 days from microcenter). I dont return chips that don't overclock well, but if it has that issue I would return it simply as a result of that and not because its a lottery loser.


----------



## Pyroness

I've benchmarked my PC with it running 3200Mhz without issue. It just decides not to boot with it once in awhile.

What's the segfault change you're referring to? Is that the linux issues with Ryzen? I've heard about it here and there, but I thought there weren't any fixes for it yet.


----------



## kmac20

Benchmarking is one thing. I'm talking about minimum of a couple of hours of prime95, and ideally run overnight.

I wouldn't be worried about segfaults. And the fix is to RMA the chip and make sure you get one produced after late June (which you can only find out of course by removing the heat sink and reading whats on the die itself. Which is driving me mad because I want to find out before I cant return it to microcenter but I REALLY don't want to remove it). I really doubt thats why though because that doesn't really have much to do with the system turning on or off. It just has to do with running a ton of parallel threads when doing stuff like compiling software etc. I promise you your issue has nothing to do with segfaults and 99% has to do with the stability of your overclocks.

Again, in every day useage or even running some benchmarks you can see your PC is stable enough to do it. Run a prime95 torture test blend, or if you want to really narrow it down just torture the chip and the ram separately. MEMTEST86 maybe, although I think P95 can do ram pretty hard. So if you wanna be sure to a p95 cpu heavy test first for awhile, then do the combo.

Again I'd run it overnight. I"M about to run it overnight tonight because I just got my pc running at 3800 with less than 1.3 volts so I'm going to see if its stable or not.

Just spent an hour reseating the motherboard because the usb 3.1 port was blocked by the io shield. What a pain, cut my hand on my heatsink fans pretty bad. Least the blood didn't drip all over the board. Would also appear my cpu cooler wasn't 100000% tight enough because of the am4 bracket, so I turned that a bit and my idle temps have dropped significantly. Or maybe thats because I changed my fan profiles to base off of the CPU temp. Who knows. All I know is im running load at the same temp I was yesterday when the load is 0.05 volts higher.


----------



## Headayx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Benchmarking is one thing. I'm talking about minimum of a couple of hours of prime95, and ideally run overnight.


I don't know about Pyroness, but I tested my system when I got it with 1 day of gsat, 1 day of HCI memtest, 1 day of OCCT linpack and 1 of prime 95. The most interesting thing is that once that bug happened, it systematically happened afterwards (and before it started happening, it never happened randomly).


----------



## kmac20

So hey, I've never had this issue before, but prime95 keeps crashing. Like, not crashing the system but the program itself is crashing.

I know its not the memory, I did memtest86 at auto all night and got no errors. Furthermore, it was crashing when I was JUST stressing the CPU yesterday, so I'm almost 100% sure its not the memory.

I did a blend torture test this morning. It lasted maybe 30-60 minutes before crashing. Yesterday it was crashing after like., 5-10 minutes. Again the system itself is not crashing, just p95. My temps aren't hitting any higher than 75 and the OC is 3800 at 1.3v currently.

I haven't really encountered this problem before. I'm going to assume it means my OC is unstable, even though the computer continues running fine. I also ran cinebench for awhile this morning and nothing.

Do you guys think that its a problem with p95 itself or with my overclock? And again it was crashing faster when I was doing the hartest CPU stress test with very little ram when the ram was at 3066. I only ran memtest 86 at 2133 but since that was overnight for over 6 hours I'm going to say the memory is error free. I guess its possible that it could be the mem OC but once again: prime95 was crashing when I was NOT stressing the ram and ONLY the CPU.

So, instability, or an issue with p95? I might give OCCT a try, but I prefer to stress test hard with p95. Someone lemme know if they've had this pop up. The PC isn't displaying signs of instability since I got the volts up to here, but as you all know anecdotally that means almost nothing.


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> So hey, I've never had this issue before, but prime95 keeps crashing. Like, not crashing the system but the program itself is crashing.
> 
> I know its not the memory, I did memtest86 at auto all night and got no errors. Furthermore, it was crashing when I was JUST stressing the CPU yesterday, so I'm almost 100% sure its not the memory.
> 
> I did a blend torture test this morning. It lasted maybe 30-60 minutes before crashing. Yesterday it was crashing after like., 5-10 minutes. Again the system itself is not crashing, just p95. My temps aren't hitting any higher than 75 and the OC is 3800 at 1.3v currently.
> 
> I haven't really encountered this problem before. I'm going to assume it means my OC is unstable, even though the computer continues running fine. I also ran cinebench for awhile this morning and nothing.
> 
> Do you guys think that its a problem with p95 itself or with my overclock? And again it was crashing faster when I was doing the hartest CPU stress test with very little ram when the ram was at 3066. I only ran memtest 86 at 2133 but since that was overnight for over 6 hours I'm going to say the memory is error free. I guess its possible that it could be the mem OC but once again: prime95 was crashing when I was NOT stressing the ram and ONLY the CPU.
> 
> So, instability, or an issue with p95? I might give OCCT a try, but I prefer to stress test hard with p95. Someone lemme know if they've had this pop up. The PC isn't displaying signs of instability since I got the volts up to here, but as you all know anecdotally that means almost nothing.


OCCT sometimes crashes my system as well. Even at stock speeds OCCT makes my system hang for a while.

On P95 though, it seems that sometimes it's a bit unstable, even at stock as well. It sometimes will crash one of the workers for no reason. Even bumping the voltage while at stock speeds doesn't seem to solve the issue properly.

It's funny that I can keep my system stable for more time while overclocked to 3.9 Ghz than at stock speeds. I'm not sure if the stock voltages my Taichi is supplying might be too low or the Vdroop is actually causing those problems at stock speeds.

AIDA seemed to do well overall, but I also had a Hardware error after running it for about 5 hours. It's odd, HCI Memtest over 1 hour gives me no errors.


----------



## christoph

I want to buy this board today, should I?

is there any second revision coming soon?


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> I want to buy this board today, should I?
> 
> is there any second revision coming soon?


It's hard to say something about a second revision about it. I don't believe the Taichi needs a better revision, but maybe some more improvements in BIOS.

The board is great, it will allow you to change almost any setting you desire for overclocking. But it will be a waste of a motherboard and probably your money if you don't plan on overclocking to the processor's maximum limits.

In the end that decision is up to you. The Taichi provides great VRM, good stability with a lot of options for overclocking.

If you don't plan on doing that or if you're thinking about getting a 6/4 Core R5 variant, stick with a lower end X370 or B350 board and save some money for a better memory/GPU.


----------



## kmac20

Honestly I probably won't even use all the overclocking features on my taichi yet but I got it because of 1) the VRM, 2) The quality to price ratio and 3) th color scheme and 4)it has a debug lcd. Do you know that a lot of boards have done away with this and it's like only on higher end x370s? Do you know how many times that thing has saved my butt? Honestly debug codes are worth a price premium to me over those lights that just light up for CPU mem chipset etc. That is next to worthless in my eyes you'd have a better shot throwing a dart at a problem board that using those to debug anything.

And once I actually care to delve into it I'll probably use all the features but for now I'm just trying to find a stable ocs number and voltage first. Also bclk is hard for me to use since I've been told it can corrupt m.2 SSDs which my is my main drive so for now I'm limited on that. Which I didn't know about, I just got the m.2 SATA so that I'd have less cables and drive issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuroihane*
> 
> OCCT sometimes crashes my system as well. Even at stock speeds OCCT makes my system hang for a while.
> 
> On P95 though, it seems that sometimes it's a bit unstable, even at stock as well. It sometimes will crash one of the workers for no reason. Even bumping the voltage while at stock speeds doesn't seem to solve the issue properly.
> 
> It's funny that I can keep my system stable for more time while overclocked to 3.9 Ghz than at stock speeds. I'm not sure if the stock voltages my Taichi is supplying might be too low or the Vdroop is actually causing those problems at stock speeds.
> 
> AIDA seemed to do well overall, but I also had a Hardware error after running it for about 5 hours. It's odd, HCI Memtest over 1 hour gives me no errors.


You know it's funny to me that and my problem as well would all imply instability. I'm even only stressing the CPU with prime 95 because I know my memory I'd currently Rock solid at 3066.

And idk about anyone else but I don't get the thing where it reboot and says the overclock is unstable it just goes to black and if it's super bad spits out a bunch of random debug codes about memory or pcie problems or whatever till I reset the cmos. And once again I KNOW it's not the memory being bad or anything because I've even tried the 3900 with memory at 2133 and again I ran memtest86 alllll night last night and woke up without a single error.

Oh by the way does anyone know if the memory runs faster if memtest86 goes faster? I kept it at 2133 just to be sure there were no issues with the memory but it honestly took forever and I didn't consider changing that till I was 30% in lol.

I wonder if it's a segfault thing. I *really* don't want to have to take my heatsink off and put it back on just to check the manufacturing date but I think I'm gonna have to while it's still within the 15 days at microcenter so I wouldn't have to send it to AMD if I wanted that fixed.

I didn't exactly hit the silicon lottery it seems and I have NEVER RETURNED HARDWARE just because it's not a winner as I think that's disingenuous but it wouldn't be a bad side effect


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Honestly I probably won't even use all the overclocking features on my taichi yet but I got it because of 1) the VRM, 2) The quality to price ratio and 3) th color scheme and 4)it has a debug lcd. Do you know that a lot of boards have done away with this and it's like only on higher end x370s? Do you know how many times that thing has saved my butt? Honestly debug codes are worth a price premium to me over those lights that just light up for CPU mem chipset etc. That is next to worthless in my eyes you'd have a better shot throwing a dart at a problem board that using those to debug anything.
> 
> And once I actually care to delve into it I'll probably use all the features but for now I'm just trying to find a stable ocs number and voltage first. Also bclk is hard for me to use since I've been told it can corrupt m.2 SSDs which my is my main drive so for now I'm limited on that. Which I didn't know about, I just got the m.2 SATA so that I'd have less cables and drive issues.
> You know it's funny to me that and my problem as well would all imply instability. I'm even only stressing the CPU with prime 95 because I know my memory I'd currently Rock solid at 3066.
> 
> And idk about anyone else but I don't get the thing where it reboot and says the overclock is unstable it just goes to black and if it's super bad spits out a bunch of random debug codes about memory or pcie problems or whatever till I reset the cmos. And once again I KNOW it's not the memory being bad or anything because I've even tried the 3900 with memory at 2133 and again I ran memtest86 alllll night last night and woke up without a single error.
> 
> Oh by the way does anyone know if the memory runs faster if memtest86 goes faster? I kept it at 2133 just to be sure there were no issues with the memory but it honestly took forever and I didn't consider changing that till I was 30% in lol.
> 
> I wonder if it's a segfault thing. I *really* don't want to have to take my heatsink off and put it back on just to check the manufacturing date but I think I'm gonna have to while it's still within the 15 days at microcenter so I wouldn't have to send it to AMD if I wanted that fixed.
> 
> I didn't exactly hit the silicon lottery it seems and I have NEVER RETURNED HARDWARE just because it's not a winner as I think that's disingenuous but it wouldn't be a bad side effect


To be fair, from what I've seen the segfault thing doesn't affect windows. It's apparently specific to a Linux code, but I might be misinformed on that.

I will try running OCCT with stock memory speeds when I get home. It does seem really odd that, I can throw about everything at the processor. Games, benchmarks, encode videos with HandBrake and I don't get a single error or crash. But both P95 and OCCT shows signals of instability. At CPU Stock/Ram XMP 3200 auto settings the system hangs for 5 to 15 seconds. The voltage readings are also kinda low for a full usage, OCCT reports 1.04 Volts, on the Vcore.

I didn't really "test" my processor for stability when it arrived and on the day after I built my upgrade, I got the H110i and began overclocking. The " being that I did test a bit in P95 and AIDA, but I'm still unsure if AIDA is reliable as a stress test as many people seem to ignore it.

Prime runs fine for 4 hours at 3.9 Ghz, it just shows errors on some workers when I overclock the memory. But HCI Memtest shows no errors at all after almost 2 hours of testing.

I have returned hardware only 1 time. That was when I got my i7 2600k, the processor hang a bit at stock speeds on everything on the first day, decided to try an overclock, it was something about 4.5 Ghz on 1.3V, the PC never booted again. The processor was faulty and Intel sent me a new one that's still alive to this day on a friend's build.

Not sure if i should expect hardware problems due to the instability apparent even in Stock Speeds/Voltages or if I just got so unlucky with my chip that it needs a little "bump" in Voltage. I ran a test running the Processor at 3.2 Ghz 1.2V and OCCT didn't hang or gave me an error...


----------



## kmac20

Yeah I don't get worker errors even, the program just out right crashes. Obviously when I'm positive it's unstable is when it causes the system to black screen (of death) but in this instance I have no idea. Real world it hasn't caused issues but again as ve said real world isn't always an indicator of 100% stability. And almost as if to go with your thinking, let's say p95 crashed, when I ran Aida for 20-40 mins the program didn't crash and neither did my PC. But I don't really trust Aida as I've 1) never used it before and 2) I think p95 esp the top setting (on my phone right now can't remember if that one small or whatever) is about as harsh as you can be on the CPU.

Also the segfault problem is not 100% specific to Linux just Linux as a result of compiling and certain applications programming makes it by far the most easy and reporduceable way to trigger it. From what I understand it has to do with the cores basically addressing or fetching the wrong memory allocation as a result of super threaded applications and each thread will there address the wrong memory or something like while that but I'm not a programmer. I do know a couple of people have been able to reporduce problems related to it in windows but when I say a couple I literally mean like, probably not even 5 users who reported it and it was in VERY SPECIFIC applications. But then again the people who actually understand codeand architecture equally and enough to recognize the issue is a small number already so it is possible it's popping up in other places and no one even knows it.


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Yeah I don't get worker errors even, the program just out right crashes. Obviously when I'm positive it's unstable is when it causes the system to black screen (of death) but in this instance I have no idea. Real world it hasn't caused issues but again as ve said real world isn't always an indicator of 100% stability. And almost as if to go with your thinking, let's say p95 crashed, when I ran Aida for 20-40 mins the program didn't crash and neither did my PC. But I don't really trust Aida as I've 1) never used it before and 2) I think p95 esp the top setting (on my phone right now can't remember if that one small or whatever) is about as harsh as you can be on the CPU.
> 
> Also the segfault problem is not 100% specific to Linux just Linux as a result of compiling and certain applications programming makes it by far the most easy and reporduceable way to trigger it. From what I understand it has to do with the cores basically addressing or fetching the wrong memory allocation as a result of super threaded applications and each thread will there address the wrong memory or something like while that but I'm not a programmer. I do know a couple of people have been able to reporduce problems related to it in windows but when I say a couple I literally mean like, probably not even 5 users who reported it and it was in VERY SPECIFIC applications. But then again the people who actually understand codeand architecture equally and enough to recognize the issue is a small number already so it is possible it's popping up in other places and no one even knows it.


I see, good info to know... I guess I'll just change my thermal paste...or better, the TIM that comes with the H110i so I can see when mine was produced... hehe

Anyways, on the stress software part, I'm not saying that P95 isn't reliable and that AIDA is, not at all. A bunch of people I met didn't like using AIDA for stress testing and would always recommend P95.

I'm a bit insecure to say if the problem I'm getting comes from the CPU, since I can run Prime without Worker Errors on Blend test for more than 4 hours (At 3.9 Ghz 1.375V, stock RAM XMP).

I will try getting my processor to stock speeds and run Prime again when I get home to report back to you.

Just as something, have you tried bumping the voltage a bit, even at stock? Try getting it to run at 1.2V, just manage the lower Vcore option to an offset of about 0.03V and set the LLC on both the SOC and Processor to 3. (The motherboard seems to default it to LLC5 at Auto when not OCing)


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuroihane*
> 
> It's hard to say something about a second revision about it. I don't believe the Taichi needs a better revision, but maybe some more improvements in BIOS.
> 
> The board is great, it will allow you to change almost any setting you desire for overclocking. But it will be a waste of a motherboard and probably your money if you don't plan on overclocking to the processor's maximum limits.
> 
> In the end that decision is up to you. The Taichi provides great VRM, good stability with a lot of options for overclocking.
> 
> If you don't plan on doing that or if you're thinking about getting a 6/4 Core R5 variant, stick with a lower end X370 or B350 board and save some money for a better memory/GPU.


ohhh but sure I want to overclock that's why I'm looking at the VRMs that this board has, lots of options for overclocking (I've read this before), a good enough sound chip and 10 sata ports that I need

then Taichi it is


----------



## chew*

Bsod is cpu not memory.

Memory/imc drops threads in prime.

Need more cool or need more volts


----------



## kmac20

I'm just curious at to whom youre referring to here. Because I'm not doing a blend test and using p95 to test any memory at all, solely the CPU, and my temps are staying reasonable. My memory is rock solid having run memtest86 for an entire night.

And BSOD can be caused by a lot of issues not just the CPU.


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Bsod is cpu not memory.
> 
> Memory/imc drops threads in prime.
> 
> Need more cool or need more volts


Interesting. I'll try a few things with the memory at auto settings (No XMP) soon. It's really odd though, because HCI Memtest gives me no errors. The memory temperature is at about 42C and the worst I've seen I think was 46C, when running at 1.37V, that's not too high for those B Dies, is it?

Well, that's also something good to know, that the Processor might not be the cause of the errors, but the memory. I rarely get BSODs or just straight out crashes when stress testing, it's usually just the software reporting back some sort of error.


----------



## kmac20

BSOD can be memory, CPU, hard drive, anything.


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> BSOD can be memory, CPU, hard drive, anything.


Hm... Just got me confused then. Haha

Well, I'll do some tests when I get home. Sorry if I'm posting a lot here, work is being...really slow today.. (Oddly enough as I just came back from vacation) and any info shared is good.


----------



## chew*

Memory bsod would be at boot more than likely if that unstable.

If you are not dropping threads in prime with a custom blend 90% ram used....your not bsod from memory.

Thats what i was pointing out.

If you hard drive is causing it...its likely to happen on boot as well.

If it happens in prime...black screen...you need more cool or more volts.


----------



## kmac20

My problem was that the entire p95 program was crashing and the rest of the system was working fine. And that I was not using 90% memory at all but a straight CPU test.

You are 100% right though if you get a crash while running p95 its related to the overclock 99/100 times. But if you run memtest for awhile or youre only stressing the CPU in p95 its more likely the CPU oc than the memory.


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> My problem was that the entire p95 program was crashing and the rest of the system was working fine. And that I was not using 90% memory at all but a straight CPU test.
> 
> You are 100% right though if you get a crash while running p95 its related to the overclock 99/100 times. But if you run memtest for awhile or youre only stressing the CPU in p95 its more likely the CPU oc than the memory.


Do you have any other programs running in the background when running Prime?

AV Software, HW monitoring? I've seen some people saying that some HW monitoring programs and some AV Software might cause problems when a program is "attacking" the CPU threads during a stress test.


----------



## boooo

Hello, I'm new here so please correct me if i'm in a wrong direction.

Now, to the point:

I'm trying to build a new "powerfull' workstation with Ryzen 1700 or 1700X stable on 4hgz. because of it's strong multi threaded capabilities

Is any 1700 can be overclocked to 4 Mhz easily with Taichi or its a lottery and 1700x would be a batter bet?

As to the parts:
I was thinking of AsrockTaichi (because of its good OC capabilities)

ssd will be Samsung evo 960 500 gb m2 ssd (may be 2 of them)

As i'm not into gaming so will be using my ooOLD PNY gts 8800 with 640 mb of ram, with dual display outputs which is all I need at the moment (potential upgrade in the future) hope its ok and I won't have any problems with it.

As to the RAM I need 64 Gb of stable ram, as I do lots of development with a couple of VMs running in the background and some heavy compilations running at the same time. May be (may be some gaming once in a year!) may be some video or 3D editing in the future.
So i do need 64 GB. Now the problem is my budget is limited and I would like to take the 64 GB kit now (because of potential incompatibility issues if I take 32 gb kit now and another 32 gb kit sometime later)

The budget for ram is around 600$ and for that amount i may get

G.SKILL Flare X Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 for 513$

or

CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 64GB (4 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) for 649$

both from new egg. I would really like to keep it under 600$

there is also some its which are mentioned to be for some specific platform like this one

G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) *Intel Z170 Platform Desktop Memory* Model F4-3200C16Q-64GVK

Is it ok to use these with Asrock X370 Taichi and ryzen cpu? because this kit is sold for 562$ and is 3200 mhz (some kits which claim to be compatible with AMD CPUs cost a lot more with 3200 speeds)

The questions is, is there anyone who has experience with 64Gb kits with this MOBO and can share some experience if stables speeds can be achieved with one of these kits (or may be some other kits). Do i need to chase for more expensive 3200 and may be 2400 can be overclocked to some 2800 or 3000 Mhz speeds?

I do not care how it looks or what color it is as long as it's stable and reliable.

The OS will be primarily linux ubntu but with optional windows dual boot.

I appreciate any information you can provide to get me to the target, thanks!


----------



## st3roids1

http://www.asrock.com/support/SupportList.asp?cat=Memory

go check if supported


----------



## boooo

Thank you for the reply, QVL is a good thing but I wonder if there is some real experience around.


----------



## SimpleJoint

Anyone else having USB connects and disconnects every few seconds sometimes? Happens sometimes and doesn't happen other times. Get the windows chime for a disconnect and connect every 2 sends for hours yesterday. Can't figure out what or why. Been happening since building with this board


----------



## kmac20

Yeah I do, randomly, but it was happening on my old computer a lot too so I think it's a Windows thing more than anything. In fact I'm not even sure what it is because my mouse and keyboard keep working even when it happens so.

But I wasn't getting it that frequently. I think it's maybe certain devices. It never happens with us
B drives or anything. Like my mouse and keyboard stay lit up when it happens so idk I'm not too worried about t and if I can find out a way to disable the chime I'm probably gonna do that instead.


----------



## christoph

the connection and reconenctions of usb is all windows, it's happening to me now once in a while, it has nothing to do with new hardware


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Yeah I do, randomly, but it was happening on my old computer a lot too so I think it's a Windows thing more than anything. In fact I'm not even sure what it is because my mouse and keyboard keep working even when it happens so.
> 
> But I wasn't getting it that frequently. I think it's maybe certain devices. It never happens with us
> B drives or anything. Like my mouse and keyboard stay lit up when it happens so idk I'm not too worried about t and if I can find out a way to disable the chime I'm probably gonna do that instead.


I just found out I was using an older version of P95, 28.1. It didn't have proper support for the Ryzen CPUs and that's why I was getting some workers stopping instead of a full BSOD.

In the end I decided to lower my OC to 3.8, I ran an overnight Prime on Small FFT at 1.31V and the system was stable, even with the memory overclocked, but I used LLC Level 1, today I decreased the voltage a bit to 1.30~1.306 with LLC2 and ran Prime for 1 hour without problems. I think I just got unlucky with my chip for needing so much voltage on 3.9.

Apparently my 3.9 OC was instable after all, and my processor might need about 1.38V to run at 3.9 Properly. I'm not sure if the tradeoff is good, the temperatures, while still unstable at 1.37 and LLC1 reached 74C and 70C on the VRM (Which I believe is still safe on the VRM).


----------



## chew*

Multi bug found and explained. Workaround provided.


----------



## kmac20

Wow thank you. Is that you in the video by the way?: Cause I watched another video made by this person and I'm not sure whom it is on the forum.


----------



## chew*

Yah.


----------



## TaCRoT

new bios up with agesa 1.0.0.6b they also added a few features to a tuning like gpu core and mem clock and a new asrock saphire boost profile the new a tuning driver don't work with the older bios version prior to 3.1 a tuning would reset pc if choose the boost profile, all it does is give you a .2ghz OC on your base clock on my 1700X to 3.6


----------



## kmac20

I see it listed on the Asrock site but it still says Argsa 1.0.0.6a not b. I'm assuming you're positive it's b?

And any list on agesa changelog somewhere?


----------



## ADRO3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I see it listed on the Asrock site but it still says Argsa 1.0.0.6a not b. I'm assuming you're positive it's b?
> 
> And any list on agesa changelog somewhere?


1.Update AGESA to 1.0.0.6b. No memory ABL(AGESA Boot Loader) or training changes.
2.Add setup options to select SMART fan temperature source. Change default to monitor external CPU temperature.
PS1. Windows update is available for version P3.00 or later.

I think I am sure it says b


----------



## kmac20

Sorry I read the bios directly underneath it and figured that that was version 3.0 and then realized it was the 3.10DOS version.

But I asked one of those questions I think not very clearly: I see the changelog for the 3.1 BIOS versus the 3.0 version, but the changelog I was asking about is the changelog between AEGSA version 1.0.0.6a and 1.0.0.6b as I cannot find it anywhere online yet.


----------



## TH558

I just received this board. When i boot from cold the fans spin up twice. Is this normal?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> I just received this board. When i boot from cold the fans spin up twice. Is this normal?


If you have the am4 boot training enabled, then yes.


----------



## kmac20

There is clearly a difference between agesa 1.0.0.6b and 1.0.0.6a otherwise they wouldn't have added the feature. You don't update the agesa for no reason at all. There are changes they are just not listed anywhere. Everyone is wondering the same thing on the Asrock site and AMD forum and wondering why they haven't posted the specifics.

I have no idea what you're talking about related to chews videos either I've seen them both I didn't ask a single question other than was that him or not.

What a prick. 19 posts no wonder. Easiest block of my entire life. I'm sure I'll miss your _valuable contributions._


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah.


Hey chew! I just watched your video about the 15x Multiplier and another one about the Voltage Reading.

So, just to clarify, by that video, it /is/ rather reliable to look at the Motherboard's Voltage readout instead of the SVI2 TFN in HWiNFO64?

Also, if you set, for an example, 1.375V and the readouts reports about 1.392~1.408 on LLC1, does that mean the motherboard is supplying more voltage into the processor?

I've tried a few things here, and I'm actually worried my chip is just..."Too Power Hungry", as it can't reach 3.9 Ghz properly or I'm setting something wrong in my OC. I belive I have been really unlucky with my chip after testing those past days. It can't properly pass OCCT Linpack on stock/3200 XMP settings. It will go on full stock with the memories at 2.133, but my screen would flash, as if the graphics card would turn off/on. The LEDs on it (Of which are turned off, GTX 980 FE), would light up and back off.

Is there anything else I might be missing here? I can post pictures or screenshots all you want, just ask for it! But I feel like I really need a second guess at this. I'm not sure if something else could be causing this (I have a 4 year old PSU, OCZ Fatality 750W, which made me ponder about it as well...This PSU also uses 4 different 12V Rails instead of a single one)...


----------



## kmac20

I cant get my chip at 3900 yet even when I cranked the volts up to around 1.375.. I"m hoping maybe I"ll be able to with more tweaking but for now its at 3.8 at like 1.31 volts so that would be a huge jump for a relatively small game.

The memory thing sounds like another issue entirely.


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I cant get my chip at 3900 yet even when I cranked the volts up to around 1.375.. I"m hoping maybe I"ll be able to with more tweaking but for now its at 3.8 at like 1.31 volts so that would be a huge jump for a relatively small game.
> 
> The memory thing sounds like another issue entirely.


Maybe we have very similar chips. Mine does just about the same, it reads at about 1.31~1.34V with 3.8 Ghz.

I'm still very worried I might have damaged something here, or if it's just my PSU near its life end time. I even tried running the PSU in different voltages to no avail.

Should I try running a Prime 95 Custom with 12GB ram usage (I have 16GB) with stock speeds/voltages on the CPU and Ram to test for any instabilities at stock? I'm beginning to think OCCT is screwing something up here... :/


----------



## chew*

Im using 1200 watt models i have tested multi rail vs single. It seems to make no difference for me. My fury x clocks about 10 mhz higher on single rail that is the only difference.

All 3 psu are quality units. Antec tpq 1200 pc p&c 1200 thermaltake (cwt internal) 1200.

My taichi died last night...got really flaky after beating on a Pro 1700x. Powers on fans spin no life from debug led and no heat from cpu even without a heatsink.

Keep in mid my board has been under ln2 over 3 times and phase change 6 times and i did burn a dimm slot due to condensation ( my fault ) on a humid day under ln2.

Avg boards last 3 cold cycles.

I will grab another this week.


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Im using 1200 watt models i have tested multi rail vs single. It seems to make no difference for me. My fury x clocks about 10 mhz higher on single rail that is the only difference.
> 
> All 3 psu are quality units. Antec tpq 1200 pc p&c 1200 thermaltake (cwt internal) 1200.
> 
> My taichi died last night...got really flaky after beating on a Pro 1700x. Powers on fans spin no life from debug led and no heat from cpu even without a heatsink.
> 
> Keep in mid my board has been under ln2 over 3 times and phase change 6 times and i did burn a dimm slot due to condensation ( my fault ) on a humid day under ln2.
> 
> Avg boards last 3 cold cycles.
> 
> I will grab another this week.


I see.. That's sad to hear. I can't afford such thing here. Where I live PC parts are really expensive. I paid about 400 bucks more than i would if I was in USA.

I think I figured out what was causing some of the issues, I believe I was setting too low of a voltage to the SOC for my ram. Right now I'm testing on prime, same configs I saw in your videos, with 1.175 on the SOC and 1.38 (Showing as 1.4V now) on the Dram. Prime just broke 40 minutes without a worker stopping and that's with a bit of OC in the rams and tightened sub-timings (Same as TheStilt) posted for HQ Bdie 3.333 Mhz CL14. My Ram speeds are 3.200 Mhz CL15 G. SKILL Trident Z.

Do you think those voltages are safe for continuous usage if I get it stable? On a video from Buildzoid, he says a max of 1.20 on the SOC would be safe, but after the LLC thing I'm a bit doubtful in him haha.. And on the ram some people says it's okay under 1.45v...

On the PSU thing, I saw a few reviews saying this OCZ I have is decent, the PSU itself doesn't really seem hot and is pushing out just lukewarm air when I get my hand close to it. I think I was just panicking when I couldn't get anything stable....

EDIT: 1 of the workers stopped after 51 minutes, using custom settings and just changing the ram ammount to 12gb. Still much better than the usual 10 to 15 minutes I was getting. Decided to roll back into stock CPU freq/XMP with 1.16 on the SOC and 1.36 on the ram.

What's odd is that HCI can run without errors for 3 hours.

Cheers and thanks for the reply!


----------



## chew*

B die is very resilient but not fond of being really cold. 1.45 should be safe.

I usually run 1.050 SOC but its highly chip dependant.

Amd said 1.2v max and im sure there reccomendation is based on a much larger testing scale than my 10-12 chips. I have just not found the benefit of higher than 1.050 on the chips i have.

No big deal about the board. Cold benching is never guaranteed and a risk. Furthermore it damages boards. Traces are very very fine lines. You freeze the board then heat it you are essentially stretching and shrinking the traces. Eventually boards fail under these conditions its just part of extreme overclocking.

No vrm popped no cpus were killed in process = best you can hope for.


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> B die is very resilient but not fond of being really cold. 1.45 should be safe.
> 
> I usually run 1.050 SOC but its highly chip dependant.
> 
> Amd said 1.2v max and im sure there reccomendation is based on a much larger testing scale than my 10-12 chips. I have just not found the benefit of higher than 1.050 on the chips i have.
> 
> No big deal about the board. Cold benching is never guaranteed and a risk. Furthermore it damages boards. Traces are very very fine lines. You freeze the board then heat it you are essentially stretching and shrinking the traces. Eventually boards fail under these conditions its just part of extreme overclocking.
> 
> No vrm popped no cpus were killed in process = best you can hope for.


True, I'll try to stay below 1.2 at all times with LLC2 for it.

I edited my previous post, it crashed after 51 minutes. But well, I will try to leave overnight on Stock XMP 1.36V on the ram and 1.16V on SOC. Stock CPU freq and voltages. Just hoping that my chip is just derpy and needs more voltage to run these sticks.

RMA in here is an absolute headache, assuming it'll take a minimum of 30 days to have an reply, that's mostly negative...


----------



## ADRO3

Does anyone know if ASROCK is thinking/planning of implementing DRAM boot voltage option.

I find this to be a huge issue for Dram boot stability. I can boot from bios @ 3466 cl14 with The Stilts timings and same memory kit, stresstest it, game and everything works super great, but from a cold boot i get F9 then bootloops and back to bios. I did try it with amd memory training and no luck. After i reapply my OC profile it boots just fine from bios.

If i am not mistaken only C6H is having this option. I guess this is only bios related and not hardware?

Do any of you have some advice?

i tried with dram voltage up to 1.4 and soc up to 1.2 and it doesent make any difference for a cold boot. It is fully stable at 1.37v on dram and 1.1 on SOC once it is booted from bios.

as i am aware ram always tries to start @1.2v if there is no option of DRAM boot voltage

Please ASROCK ... PLEASE!


----------



## chew*

I cold boot @ 3400 all the time. Just over 3400 i can toss errors under extreme stability tests...with 90% ram used.

If you cant boot 3466 from a cold boot its probably the imc is not capable and less to do with memory/dram voltage.

Fwiw...i have cold booted 3333 with 12-11-11 and 1.56 vdimm. If it was not applying at boot i can assure you 12-11-11 would certainly not boot.

Basically overall speed if your ram is decent boils down to the imc quality of the cpu.

My ram can pass hci much higher.

My imc can not pass prime with 90% ram usage over 3400 even if i slack timings..


----------



## ADRO3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I cold boot @ 3400 all the time. Just over 3400 i can toss errors under extreme stability tests...with 90% ram used.
> 
> If you cant boot 3466 from a cold boot its probably the imc is not capable and less to do with memory/dram voltage.
> 
> Fwiw...i have cold booted 3333 with 12-11-11 and 1.56 vdimm. If it was not applying at boot i can assure you 12-11-11 would certainly not boot.


I can cold boot 3466 with auto xmp settings at 16 15 15 35 all the time and it is 100% stable but problem comes when tightening timings to a 14 14 14 28.

I guess for those timings ram needs more oomph at the boot and that could be delivered if i could manually enter ram boot voltage. I may be not right but it seems logical.

Can also boot 3600 @ 16 16 16 36 but it is unstable on testing and cannot cold boot at all.

i guess for those timings ram needs more oomph at the boot and that could be delivered if i could manually enter ram boot voltage. I may be not right but it seems logical.


----------



## taem

Geeze after all that fuss about ram speed I turn on my 1700 system for first time, 3200 c14 ddr4. It's nice to wait sometimes. Tho I should have got 3600 maybe.

Now I have to learn how to oc ryzen. I like this mb a lot so far.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADRO3*
> 
> I can cold boot 3466 with auto xmp settings at 16 15 15 35 all the time and it is 100% stable but problem comes when tightening timings to a 14 14 14 28.
> 
> I guess for those timings ram needs more oomph at the boot and that could be delivered if i could manually enter ram boot voltage. I may be not right but it seems logical.
> 
> Can also boot 3600 @ 16 16 16 36 but it is unstable on testing and cannot cold boot at all.
> 
> i guess for those timings ram needs more oomph at the boot and that could be delivered if i could manually enter ram boot voltage. I may be not right but it seems logical.


I will double check once i get a replacement board and solder in leads to the vddr lines and verify with dmm.


----------



## kmac20

I'm sorry @chew* I musta missed it and it got lost in the sauce but for what reason are you getting a replacement board?

Also I know this board has the best VRM and power setup but I still cannot get my chip to 3900 even with all the voltage stuff. Perhaps I'm not trying hard enough. I have it stable at 3800 at only 1.31 so with memory at 3066.

Anyone have any experience with the new bios with AGESA b? Does it help with anything, is it even worth the flash? Because I'm still waiting to find out what changes this new AGESA brought and if its worth the flash or not. It seems like this revision is could be worthless, but they obviously upgraded AGESA for a reason so I'm still confused on this one. And I dont use the overclocking software, but does this new revision allow overclocking to be done not in increments of 100?

Also @chew* is your solution the only one to solving the multiplier bug and allowing me to push it to lets say 3850 instead of either 3800/3900? Cause I think I could push it a bit higher maybe under 3900 but above 3800. So is your fix the only way around this?


----------



## chew*

New bios may have fix for multi bug and should fix the post code used for temps performance bug.

My boards failure simply came from ln2 abuse/condensation. Non rma conditions that void warranty.

For the most part these chips clock really well to a certain point then hardwall. 3.8-4.0 is normal.


----------



## rlb9682

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I'm sorry @chew* I musta missed it and it got lost in the sauce but for what reason are you getting a replacement board?
> 
> Also I know this board has the best VRM and power setup but I still cannot get my chip to 3900 even with all the voltage stuff. Perhaps I'm not trying hard enough. I have it stable at 3800 at only 1.31 so with memory at 3066.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the new bios with AGESA b? Does it help with anything, is it even worth the flash? Because I'm still waiting to find out what changes this new AGESA brought and if its worth the flash or not. It seems like this revision is could be worthless, but they obviously upgraded AGESA for a reason so I'm still confused on this one. And I dont use the overclocking software, but does this new revision allow overclocking to be done not in increments of 100?
> 
> Also @chew* is your solution the only one to solving the multiplier bug and allowing me to push it to lets say 3850 instead of either 3800/3900? Cause I think I could push it a bit higher maybe under 3900 but above 3800. So is your fix the only way around this?


I did the 3.10 bios yesterday. It has improvements, albeit small ones for my memory. I can run 3200 stable, no cold boot issues, can run 3466 stable for benchmarking but with the cold boot bug and it will not boot into windows for more than a minute at 3600.

Previously, 3200 had occasional cold boot bug, 3466mhz was a complete no go with F9 error and reboot, same with 3600mhz.

I haven't played around with it much but it does seem more stable on the memory, for me anyway. I'm still able to OC to 4.0 at 3200mhz and my daily 3.8 OC works just fine at the same voltages I used on 3.0 @1.23v


----------



## kmac20

Thank you for that info. I'm wondering if this new AGESA will allow me to run 3200 stable. I haven't done any RAM tinkering at all aside from the XMP profile and setting it to 3066 instead of 3200 because 3066 has been rock solid stable. This is tempting me to do a flash. Aside from that as far as I know most are barely improvements at all mostly about the temp sensor so its more accessible in LInux, at least from what I've read online.

And wow. I could get 3700 with pretty much the stock voltage of like 1.25 or whatever on all 8 cores. I assume this is because thats what the built in turbo gets. To get to 3800 its required me to jump to 1.31. And I haven't even been able to boot yet with 3900 even when I cranked it up to like 1.37

And to that guy who was a dick: WOW WHAT A SURPRISE! A NEW AGESA VERSION HAS BETTER LUCK WITH MEMORY SPEEDS! I AM SO SHOCKED AND AMAZED I FIGURED AN ENTIRE NEW AGESA RELEASE WOULD DO NOTHING AT ALL AND HENCE WHY THEY INCLUDED IT.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rlb9682*
> 
> I did the 3.10 bios yesterday. It has improvements, albeit small ones for my memory. I can run 3200 stable, no cold boot issues, can run 3466 stable for benchmarking but with the cold boot bug and it will not boot into windows for more than a minute at 3600.
> 
> Previously, 3200 had occasional cold boot bug, 3466mhz was a complete no go with F9 error and reboot, same with 3600mhz.
> 
> I haven't played around with it much but it does seem more stable on the memory, for me anyway. I'm still able to OC to 4.0 at 3200mhz and my daily 3.8 OC works just fine at the same voltages I used on 3.0 @1.23v


are many guys running the RAM above 3200 mhz with this board? do you know something about it?


----------



## kmac20

I just saw a poster on some random forum say that this fixed segfault problems? Perhaps thats why they say memory isn't affected? Anyone with linux confirm this?


----------



## Snuwfer

https://valid.x86.fr/0pky8k

any suggestions for timings? what's the normal OC's for a ryzen 1600? still using the stock cooler so I'm interested to see what else I could squeeze whenever I get an ekwb kit

14-16-16-33-52-1 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS-tCR)
2933mhz


----------



## ADRO3

As i noted above problem with higher mhz ram and/or tighter timings seems to be dram boot voltage. We cannot adjust it and MBO seems to undervolt overeclocked ram on startap thus giving us F9 errors on cold boot yet booting just fine from bios.

I am running [email protected] 15 15 35 with 1.4v 800% HCI stable with great aida benchmark results and yet i get F9 when i fully cold boot. I am saying fully because just one run from bios where it gets a bit warmer (i guess?) i can fully shut it down and it will boot without F9. I guess I am walking right on the line of cold boot issue so just a little bit of running before boot from shutdown gives it a green light to start.

i can boot into windows and even benchmark 3600 ram with loose timings 16 16 16 36 and auto xmp other settings. The issue comes when testing for stability 3600 ram it fails right away. Also when i tighten 3600 timings i cannot get it to boot into windows. F9 loop and return to bios.

It is a bit frustrating is all I can say and i really hope cold boot gets some attention from ASROCK.


----------



## chew*

Like i said before in my experience if i can pass prime 95 29.1 with a cpu oc...without dropping threads. I can cold boot...if i can not. I can not cold boot. Fwiw i can pass hci higher...so it seems my memory is not the issue here







but my imc is.

Fyi. If i slam the same cpu in the asus with dram boot voltage up. Guess what? Chip still will not cold boot. This is why i have multiple boards. To verify findings









Oh also i can bench upwards of 3733 on both boards. 32m pi runs through @ 3600 14-14-14 but...benching and real stability are two totally different things.

Basically...it all boils down to imc. I think we have at least one chip that hard walls at 2933 on same board same ram that can do 3400 prime stable np on another chip.


----------



## xethi

maybe there is no memory change improvement in this bios its because its written in the description? copypasted: No memory ABL(AGESA Boot Loader) or training changes. No memory ABL(AGESA Boot Loader) or training changes.

people still think bios update will do magic because of 1 update that gave access to subtimings and let ram that should work with some tweak not work before because of a few badly auto timings or it was because of preset timings being too aggresive on auto before.

what cheew been trying to explain for the past few weeks is your ram speed limit IS ALSO LIMITED BY YOUR CPU INTEGRATED MEMORY CONTROLLER and no bios update will fix it.

which mean if your dram voltage is around 1.4+ and you pushed everything you can soc , loose timing ect ect and it still doesnt work at a certain speed. no update will fix it because your limit is the cpu and not the ram or the motherboard.

just check every post of chews from the start of this thread to anyone new here and if you can really read. you wont need any question answered for the most part.


----------



## chew*

Basically your at the mercy of your fabric since we can not unlink it.

If your fabric walls @ 1600 your cpu will not exceed 3200 memory.

Cold boot issues are tied in to fabric more than memory providing your running the proper timings for your memory.

You might be able to walk it up in fact I walked up to 3600 before i nuked my board on a Pro 1700x...unfortunately timings needed to be meh...making it pointless.

C14 is better anyway.

Slacking to c15/16 is counter productive unless your benching aida...


----------



## ADRO3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Basically your at the mercy of your fabric since we can not unlink it.
> 
> If your fabric walls @ 1600 your cpu will not exceed 3200 memory.
> 
> Cold boot issues are tied in to fabric more than memory providing your running the proper timings for your memory.
> 
> You might be able to walk it up in fact I walked up to 3600 before i nuked my board on a Pro 1700x...unfortunately timings needed to be meh...making it pointless.
> 
> C14 is better anyway.
> 
> Slacking to c15/16 is counter productive unless your benching aida...


I can relate to all that but what troubles me is why is it possible to operate once booted fully functional including everyday activity and endure all kinds of memory stress tests yet just fails to boot when left couple of hours to fully cool down.

I would be more pleased if i just couldn't boot it at all. With this i am just puzzled and frustrated.

Will try to fiddle with ProcODT as it seems to help with cold boot. I have always ran ram at 60ohm and will try 80ohm. Any insight on that ?

Do you think that also upping soc from 1.1 or dram v from 1.4 could in any way help this boot issues regardless it is fully stable on that voltages once booted up?

info regarding hardware is:

CPU 1700 fully stable on 3.9 @ 1.35
RAM: trident z 3600mhz cl15 (it should be the best binned one)


----------



## chew*

Soc may help. In rare cases vddp helps in some case cldo_vddp helps.

ODT helps.

Trfc loose helps as well as slacking the 2 timings bottom left in RTC but once again...slacking performance to gain speed = pointless imo...its just a number at that point.

Also the imc/fabric is temp sensitive so that may be playing a factor for you. Hotter tends to scale higher. Cold tends to not scale as well. Really cold completely aggravates the situation forcing you to run 2400/2666 or even less on a really bad chip.

Ive got the cl 15 3600 kits ( multiples) some are good some are meh subtiming wise.


----------



## taem

Anyone having issues with Chassis Fan 3 header and fan tuning? I'm using the same 1000rpm fans, the intakes connected to Chassis Fan headers 1 and 2 tune just fine. But tuning header 3 shows the minimum rpm as 90% of max.


----------



## Haos666

@chew
Have you ever looked into a following boot issue, here it happens on Taichi:
- POST seems to be successful, debug led passes through all codes, but there is no display signal, even though the HDD led starts blinking and system seems to be loading. It is responsive enough to shut it down gracefully with a short power button click.

Rarely, when i boot with display signal, it usually hangs at bios splash or right after I enter bios.

I can reproduce it very well, when i try to boot my Hynix MFR dual-rank kit at 3066MT strap, no matter how loose the timings are or if i increase DDR voltage.

Would you know what might be a cause or if it could be tweaked in any way?


----------



## chew*

Its dual rank issues. B die has it to just at higher mem speeds.

Hynix DR hits it much sooner.

Imc just really hates hynix DR.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its dual rank issues. B die has it to just at higher mem speeds.
> 
> Hynix DR hits it much sooner.
> 
> Imc just really hates hynix DR.


I read that single rank RAM is way more stable at OC than dual rank RAM but

dual rank RAM is faster than single rank RAM at a lower speed than single rank RAM , e. g. 2900 MHz dual rank vs 3200 MHz single rank

is it?


----------



## chew*

Equal terms exact settings tad faster....but...single rank can tighten up and clock more. In the end it wins.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Equal terms exact settings tad faster....but...single rank can tighten up and clock more. In the end it wins.


so single rank is better once you get to the right settings? ok, I think that makes sense...


----------



## Fumagalli

Hello,

I completed my new Ryzen build last week (X-370 Taichi (BIOS 3.0) + 1800x + F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK (2x16) ).
I successfully overclocked my cpu but I am having some issues with my RAM speed :

1) Out of the box, speed was at 2133MHz
2) Enabling XMP 2.0 profile, system is stable at 2666MHz
3) Enabling XMP 2.0 profile, system runs only after 3 boots (from a cold start) at 2996MHz
4) Enabling XMP 2.0 profile, never boots at 3200MHz

It surprises me since I selected these RAM sticks based on many reviews reporting speeds over 3200MHz using the base XMP profile on the X-370 Taichi (it is a B-die chip, right ?).
Any suggestions on how to properly increase the speed to ~3000MHz ?

Thanks,

EDIT: I thought I had the BIOS 3.0 version, but it was the SMBIOS... I was running on the stock version (1.60). I flashed to 3.10 and can achieve 3200MHz with the XMP profile. I didn't push further.


----------



## schubaltz

any news on the latest bios?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fumagalli*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I completed my new Ryzen build last week (X-370 Taichi (BIOS 3.0) + 1800x + F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK (2x16) ).
> I successfully overclocked my cpu but I am having some issues with my RAM speed :
> 
> 1) Out of the box, speed was at 2133MHz
> 2) Enabling XMP 2.0 profile, system is stable at 2666MHz
> 3) Enabling XMP 2.0 profile, system runs only after 3 boots (from a cold start) at 2996MHz
> 4) Enabling XMP 2.0 profile, never boots at 3200MHz
> 
> It surprises me since I selected these RAM sticks based on many reviews reporting speeds over 3200MHz using the base XMP profile on the X-370 Taichi (it is a B-die chip, right ?).
> Any suggestions on how to properly increase the speed to ~3000MHz ?
> 
> Thanks,


I am running very similar sticks. the black and orange version of those.
and to be honest. I still have not gotten 3200 stable. even with the better off AGESA updates. although a few days ago they released bios 3.10 and I am yet to try.
and while they stated there was no difference in ram compatibility with the new version I am still seeing reports of newfound stable settings among some users.
is all your doing enabling xmp settings nothing else?
there is a good chance your SOC voltage may need increased. as it controls the IMC of your chip and it may just need a little push. it sounds like your chip is trying it just cannot quite hold onto it yet.
why dont you see what voltage it has. I think @ stock its something like 0.90 or something similar. try pushing it to 1.05V if that does not work give it a tiny bit more. I think it can still sit happily around 1.15V. but absolutely do NOT exceed 1.2v although you shouldn't have to go so high. as I have yet to hear of anyone needing to put that much voltage into a chip. your temps will be a huge issue before this I would think.

along with this you can also give your sticks a little extra juice. DDR4 seems to be able to handle up to 1.5V just fine. but as most xmp I have seen wants to put them @ 1.35 push it to 1.4V and see if there's any benefit.
I know there can also be PODT settings but I dont offhand remember the settings you need to stay in between. something like 60-40? ohms. someone please chime in on this as it escapes me ATM.


----------



## TH558

So I got board like 4 days ago and 2 day later some apps stopped working. I get an error when I try to run OCCT or A Tuning. Have I corrupted some windows files? I was switching between 3466 and 3600 when this happened. 3600 is quite unstable so I'm thinking maybe that's what caused it.


----------



## kmac20

Do you still get it when everything is set to default?


----------



## LenFitTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yes. This happened to me too and drove me nuts for some time.
> 
> The only way I could recover sound quality was, either reinstall the os (which is kinda painful) or booting to Windows, both ways sound quality recovers flawlessly.
> 
> A really weird issue if you ask me.


Thanks your tips they have helped me with this problem.









Now my new problem is that ever since I upgraded my MOBO bios to version 3.0 all my settings are working perfectly but windows now *will not install updates* and will not go into safe mode. So literally every time I turn on my computer it tries to install the update then it reboots and then it reverts changes because the update could not be installed and reboot again which I can finally login to windows. Also when I finally get into windows it ends up restarting when I am not using it for a certain period of time. (I just changed a setting to defer updates to delay the restart when I want it for the time being). So the entire process takes around 5 minutes and is the most annoying computer problem I have had in a long time.

I just looked at asrock's website and they have a new bios 3.10 which has this in the descrition "*Windows update is available for version P3.00 or later.*". I did not even know there was a P3.0 and I check this thread very often. So when I get home I am going to try to install that and hopefully that will fix it because I was really close to reinstalling windows.

Has anyone else had this issue with windows update?


----------



## TH558

I think I've tried it on default but im not sure. I just tried the CPU at 3.7 and ram at 2133 and still got errors when trying to launch OCCT and tuning. I'm able to run Prime 95 for 2 hours and memtest without errors. Is it OK to tighten timings a lot as long as it passes stress tests and memtest? The timings were much looser than this when the errors first occurred. Here's my current timings.

IMAG0698.jpg 2381k .jpg file


----------



## chew*

New board on the way. Multiplier issue is being worked on. From my findings it only effects the newer cpus...no clue on that.


----------



## rekd0514

I'm curious if anyone has gotten a 3600MHz memory set to stably clock at its native speed? Can this be achieved with lower timings or is it not worth chasing. I have this set btw Samsung B die. Mine seem to be pretty stable at 3333MHz, but seem to have issues beyond that. I did just upgrade to the Kraken X62, so maybe that will solve some of the stability issues.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232437

Also are the memory speeds at all tied to the CPU overclock. I assume having a CPU at say 3.9GHz vs (for example 3.5GHz) does not allow me to achieve higher memory speeds at all.


----------



## chew*

I can pop two pro 1700x in and one will boot from xmp to 3333 max. The other can boot to 3600 via xmp.

That said and mind you xmp for 3600 is crap...16-15-15 I suggest settling for 3200-3400 and run as tight as possible for best performance.


----------



## Kuroihane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I can pop two pro 1700x in and one will boot from xmp to 3333 max. The other can boot to 3600 via xmp.
> 
> That said and mind you xmp for 3600 is crap...16-15-15 I suggest settling for 3200-3400 and run as tight as possible for best performance.


I just finally managed to get my memory "stable", and oddly enough, it was with something you said a few posts earlier. (Not using anything over 1.050V on SOC). Even at 1.12 or 1.10 on the SOC I would get some errors.

I've been trying many settings to get TheStilt memory settings for HQ B-Dies 3.333 Mhz CL14 to work on mine, running HCI Memtest for stress testing. Sometimes it would give me an error at about 15 minutes, other times it would take the program to reach beyond 400% before giving me an error, and I believe one time I had a BSOD... But I can't confirm 100% since I had just freshly installed windows aaaannd...the system might have done that to install updates... Here is my Memtest run:



First of all, should I take this as having a decent stability on my memory now?

I've set almost everything as the image for "Safe 3.333 CL14" TheStilt posted with Ryzen timing checker, but I see some weird things on the readouts in HWiNFO, like the Tcas setting reaching 50 at some point, and the Tras getting down to 25. Is that something I should be worried about? Any recommendations you would give for more stability? I have the ProcODT setting to AUTO, I have tried running at 60 Ohms, and it kinda worked for 3.200, but that would make me get Memtest errors at less than 15 minutes on 3.333. Also, there's one of the timings just below the 320/192 one that the Taichi have, I noticed that when using XMP, that setting would be half or about half of the "192" value, so I set it at 96 at first, got some errors, moved to 98 and I reached the results above.

Also, my system reports that my processor is almost never locked at my OC, reporting speeds that varies from 3.0 Ghz and the 3.85 (On rare ocasions), I did stress test with Prime95 Custom using 12 GB of ram for about 10 hours without issues or any worker stopping, those are because of the C-states? (Even using High Performance Power Setting)

Any recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## shadowxaero

Anyone know what "Monitor Tctrl" means in the new BIOS under temp source?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Anyone know what "Monitor Tctrl" means in the new BIOS under temp source?


it means its setting your fan curves to actually respond to your cpu temps. as opposed to the cpu socket temp or the mobo temp. I have been waiting for this for some time and is the only reason im really trying out the new BIOS.
Its a good thing, but I am Already displeased showing instability and hard lockups in bios. that I don't think ive seen since 2.40.
I hope They get this sorted quick as it makes tinkering with things infuriating. as it will randomly require a reset in the midst of changing settings. and then you must start all over.


----------



## kmac20

They already had this feature in 3.00. I know because I have it set to respond to CPU temps and it does and I only have BIOS 3.00.

It has to do with monitoring access inside of windows. So you couldn't set the fans to respond to CPU temps before _in Windows or Linux_ but you always could in the BIOS, at least with the revisions I"ve used. You just had to go into the fan settings and manually change it. But it's always been there for me and I switched it as soon as I started overclocking. And I checked to make sure too because I set the temperature to right what my CPU sensor in the BIOS was saying and the fan speed adjusted accordingly compared to what the MB sensors said.


----------



## coreykill99

yes. I know there was a setting to do it. but for whatever reason it never enacted any changes that i set in bios. whether I ran prime played games or let it idle it completely ignored any settings that i would apply across my custom fan curves.

the only one that it ever paid any attention to at all was the very last option the critical temp setting on each of the customize screen for the fan hubs. it would go from bare minimum fan speed. go across that threshold and suddenly ramp the fans to absolute max. I played with it for days trying to come up with a solution. the only one i could think of is its reading from the cpu socket which does not relay temperatures very well. but for whatever reason would read from tctl after it dropped to critical. I have to do more testing with 3.10 i just installed it this morning. but I will report back with what I find.


----------



## kmac20

Did you try changing the lowest curve to check? That's how I tested it and knew for a fact it worked because the bios would read CPU at like 40 and board at like 29, so I tested it by setting the lowest fan curve to like 39 CPU based to like 100% and it would adjust the fans as a result.

Lemme know about the new bios. I've stayed with 3.00 until I see that the new update is worth it and doesn't cause problems instead of fixing them.


----------



## LenFitTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LenFitTech*
> 
> Thanks your tips they have helped me with this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my new problem is that ever since I upgraded my MOBO bios to version 3.0 all my settings are working perfectly but windows now *will not install updates* and will not go into safe mode. So literally every time I turn on my computer it tries to install the update then it reboots and then it reverts changes because the update could not be installed and reboot again which I can finally login to windows. Also when I finally get into windows it ends up restarting when I am not using it for a certain period of time. (I just changed a setting to defer updates to delay the restart when I want it for the time being). So the entire process takes around 5 minutes and is the most annoying computer problem I have had in a long time.
> 
> I just looked at asrock's website and they have a new bios 3.10 which has this in the descrition "*Windows update is available for version P3.00 or later.*". I did not even know there was a P3.0 and I check this thread very often. So when I get home I am going to try to install that and hopefully that will fix it because I was really close to reinstalling windows.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue with windows update?


Just as an update. I did the bios update and it did not fix my problem so I am probably going to just reinstall windows. I think the bios update was just so you can start the bios update while it was logged into windows. If anyone has any experience with this that would be great.


----------



## TH558

So my RAM was running fine in slot 2 and 4 @ 3466 14-14-14-26 and then I decided to try slot 1 and 3 and now i get 1000 errors in 20 seconds in memtest. I moved them back to slot 3 and 4 and cant even get it to post and when it did post once i got a blue screen at windows logon screen. Are the connections on this board dodgy or something??


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> Anyone know what "Monitor Tctrl" means in the new BIOS under temp source?


That's the chip temp whilst the named "cpu" is the socket temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LenFitTech*
> 
> Just as an update. I did the bios update and it did not fix my problem so I am probably going to just reinstall windows. I think the bios update was just so you can start the bios update while it was logged into windows. If anyone has any experience with this that would be great.


Reinstalling windows will solve your issue for sure. What Asrock was referring to is a bios file for updating the motherboard from windows.

Anyway, before reinstalling you could try to remove the contents of this folder first

C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution

If it doesn't solve it you can also try the windows update troubleshooter https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4027322/windows-windows-update-troubleshooter


----------



## LenFitTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Reinstalling windows will solve your issue for sure. What Asrock was referring to is a bios file for updating the motherboard from windows.
> 
> Anyway, before reinstalling you could try to remove the contents of this folder first
> 
> C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution
> 
> If it doesn't solve it you can also try the windows update troubleshooter https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4027322/windows-windows-update-troubleshooter


Ya I've done that thanks. I think I did the troubleshooter too which didn't do anything but I'll try when I get off work. Whats weird is that I am missing the option for safemode. It just says error or something and restarts. Its like something in windows is blocked or missing/corrupted.

The deferring updates option is great it delayed the update till past next week so at least I can wait a little.


----------



## TH558

I got my RAM running at 3466 again. I enabled GDM and loosened the timings then disable it and tightened timings and it started working agian.


----------



## prodev42

Multiplier issue still exist for me in the 3.1 bios, still have to use offset...


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Hi

Anyone here have some solid memory timings for Samsung B Die?


----------



## ScomComputers

Hello.

Please help me.
I want to buy Taichi,this is good mobo?
No fans and other issues?
Yesterday i send back Asus prime x370 pro mobo, and now, i want to buy new motherboard.
Thank you....sorry my bad english.


----------



## CharlieWheelie

I'm actually on the Killer SLI, coming from the Prime Pro myself.
I just hang around this thread.
So far no issues here, but have not pushed my Memory yet...

So if anyone has any tips on my memories abilities, all will be graciously accepted


----------



## masterkaj

So I've been lurking around trying to solve my Ryzen p95 Blend test (90% available memory) issues. I've passed every conceivable test (listed below) but I cannot get Stilt's 3333 or 3200 timings to pass the blend test (fails within 1-60 minutes every time).

My Specs:

1700X @ 3.8 1.3V under load
2x8G DDR3200 CL14 FlareX kit (UHQ Samsung B die)
Passed stress tests:

IBT AVX using 90% available memory (10 passes)
Prime95 smallFFT overnight
AIDA64
Realbench overnight
Google memory stress test (1 hour)
HCI Memtest (>500%)
Cinebench (10 passes)
Played PUBG for 12 hours, no crashing or blue screens
But Prime95 Blend using 90% available memory fails. I've tried adjusting VCORE (1.3-1.38V), SOC (0.95-1.175V), DDR (1.35-1.4V), and VDDP (0.89-0.99V) voltage in addition to changing the ProcODT from 40-80ohms, none of that helped. I think the furthest I got was 4 hours, but then I retested using the same config and it failed in 10 minutes.

Having said all that, I finally decided to set my timings to the XMP default for DDR3200 and it passed overnight... OK great, but the performance at default timings is pretty bad compared to tight timings (in games). I then tried the DDR3200 "fast" profile and it failed within 2 minutes every time, which is worse than the DDR3333 "fast". So it seems like my ram doesn't like to go under 14 for the main timings but I still can't pass DDR3333 CL14. Are there any other settings that help stabilize memory overclocks on this platform? Which sub-timings have the greatest impact on stability? I've googled and researched for a few days and I am no closer to getting it to pass this last test.


----------



## prodev42

r u really stressing over 133 MHZ/tighter timings? i play PUBG too, i get 110-144 FPS ([email protected]@DDR3200/EVGA SC2 1080ti )...i am sure it will get faster as they optimized it more. Trust me, extra 10-20 FPS is not going to help you get more chicken dinners and turn you into a PUBG god. To be real honest, I upgraded to this from a [email protected]@DDR3 1600/ Nvidia 1070 and the faster fps didnt even make too much difference in terms of k/d or winning. I also gave bench time to my 27" Viewsonic XG2703-GS ($700 gsync, IPS,1440p) monitor and went back to my cheap 24" 144hz BENQ benq xl2411z ($200) just so I can get faster FPS in 1080p and I also notice I see things faster with smaller screen. So basically the $1400 (monitor+graphic card) didnt really help me much for PUBG.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterkaj*
> 
> So I've been lurking around trying to solve my Ryzen p95 Blend test (90% available memory) issues. I've passed every conceivable test (listed below) but I cannot get Stilt's 3333 or 3200 timings to pass the blend test (fails within 1-60 minutes every time).
> 
> My Specs:
> 
> 1700X @ 3.8 1.3V under load
> 2x8G DDR3200 CL14 FlareX kit (UHQ Samsung B die)
> Passed stress tests:
> 
> IBT AVX using 90% available memory (10 passes)
> Prime95 smallFFT overnight
> AIDA64
> Realbench overnight
> Google memory stress test (1 hour)
> HCI Memtest (>500%)
> Cinebench (10 passes)
> Played PUBG for 12 hours, no crashing or blue screens
> But Prime95 Blend using 90% available memory fails. I've tried adjusting VCORE (1.3-1.38V), SOC (0.95-1.175V), DDR (1.35-1.4V), and VDDP (0.89-0.99V) voltage in addition to changing the ProcODT from 40-80ohms, none of that helped. I think the furthest I got was 4 hours, but then I retested using the same config and it failed in 10 minutes.
> 
> Having said all that, I finally decided to set my timings to the XMP default for DDR3200 and it passed overnight... OK great, but the performance at default timings is pretty bad compared to tight timings (in games). I then tried the DDR3200 "fast" profile and it failed within 2 minutes every time, which is worse than the DDR3333 "fast". So it seems like my ram doesn't like to go under 14 for the main timings but I still can't pass DDR3333 CL14. Are there any other settings that help stabilize memory overclocks on this platform? Which sub-timings have the greatest impact on stability? I've googled and researched for a few days and I am no closer to getting it to pass this last test.


----------



## sierra248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlushPuppy007*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Anyone here have some solid memory timings for Samsung B Die?


Chew made up the timings I'm running now at these settings, been running like this with zero issues for months.

CPU @ 3725 @ 102 [email protected] 1.2875 Volts
MEM @ 3333 @ 102 BCLK @ 1.39 Volts



One thing that's not listed correct is TRFC should be at 270, then the next two settings in bios are 192 and then 132.

This as good as my 1700 with b-die will run but it runs super cool, nice and fast and quiet.


----------



## chew*

The reason prime blend fails is because unlike many of the other tests it hammers the imc/cpu/mem all at once...when you stress it combined you can find tiny errors that hci google etc etc can not. Ibt is off/on.

Prime is just On.

Prime small fft stresses just core type iterations.

You can actually speed up prime failures by setting problematic custom ffts without waiting.

512k and 896k are pretty rough.


----------



## masterkaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> r u really stressing over 133 MHZ/tighter timings? i play PUBG too, i get 110-144 FPS ([email protected]@DDR3200/EVGA SC2 1080ti )...i am sure it will get faster as they optimized it more. Trust me, extra 10-20 FPS is not going to help you get more chicken dinners and turn you into a PUBG god. To be real honest, I upgraded to this from a [email protected]@DDR3 1600/ Nvidia 1070 and the faster fps didnt even make too much difference in terms of k/d or winning. I also gave bench time to my 27" Viewsonic XG2703-GS ($700 gsync, IPS,1440p) monitor and went back to my cheap 24" 144hz BENQ benq xl2411z ($200) just so I can get faster FPS in 1080p and I also notice I see things faster with smaller screen. So basically the $1400 (monitor+graphic card) didnt really help me much for PUBG.


I'm a competitive PUBG player in the Showdown series (top 16 teams NA), I'm not wanting extra fps to get "better" as I feel I'm already a top player... I am just trying to stabilize my PC for 24/7 use and never have to worry about instability again. 20fps is a lot in PUBG, especially in the showdown series when there are 70 people in a small circle and I can drop down to 20fps without tight timings (so many player models in close proximity). Everyone in my squad drops sub 30 fps during that same time, but when I tighten the sub-timings a bit I never dip below 40 fps (normally range from 80-141 fps).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The reason prime blend fails is because unlike many of the other tests it hammers the imc/cpu/mem all at once...when you stress it combined you can find tiny errors that hci google etc etc can not. Ibt is off/on.
> 
> Prime is just On.
> 
> Prime small fft stresses just core type iterations.
> 
> You can actually speed up prime failures by setting problematic custom ffts without waiting.
> 
> 512k and 896k are pretty rough.


I'm just trying to find out what I need to adjust, I've tried the SOC voltage and DRAM voltage quite a bit. I was hoping some other people who have tried Stilt's timings could chime in on what it took to get theirs stable (specifically prime stable). I saw a post stating lowering VDDP instead of increasing may help, I'm testing that now. What is VDDP's safe voltage range anyway? Auto is 0.92V.

I've never had trouble booting or with any of the memory tests, so it has to be something inside the CPU...


----------



## chew*

There are quite a few things to try. The simplest is slack timings and try higher. 16-16-16-32-58 high trfc loose subs. That should verify if your imc limited. Usually it will still fail...quite often not boot at all.

Vddp range would be around .800 to 1.2.

Some wont boot that low some will.

Basically the fabric is not capable of over 1600 on many chips and 1600 is far more common for fabric then 1800.

What we may see in future chips is ability to unlink it from dram. That should improve memory overclocking.


----------



## masterkaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> There are quite a few things to try. The simplest is slack timings and try higher. 16-16-16-32-58 high trfc loose subs. That should verify if your imc limited. Usually it will still fail...quite often not boot at all.
> 
> Vddp range would be around .800 to 1.2.
> 
> Some wont boot that low some will.
> 
> Basically the fabric is not capable of over 1600 on many chips and 1600 is far more common for fabric then 1800.
> 
> What we may see in future chips is ability to unlink it from dram. That should improve memory overclocking.


DDR3200 at XMP speeds passes fine, changing the timings to 3200 "Fast" speeds causes it to fail immediately in the blend test, 3333 "Fast" seems to be a bit more stable. Thinking I have a weak IMC in this chip, I do have another 1700x in my home server, maybe I'll swap them and see how that one does.

Timing profiles I am referring to: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660#post_26178558


----------



## chew*

Yah i would use safe you will get far more headroom.

Like 14-14-14-14-28-(52-58) trfc 270-333 if chasing high speeds on taichi.

Ill load up some looser settings on latest bios via profiles next week.

I will also show you chip variance. I have one Pro 1700x that will boot with default xmp to 3600 if baby stepped. The other identical sku will not.


----------



## masterkaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Yah i would use safe you will get far more headroom.
> 
> Like 14-14-14-14-28-(52-58) trfc 270-333 if chasing high speeds on taichi.
> 
> Ill load up some looser settings on latest bios via profiles next week.
> 
> I will also show you chip variance. I have one Pro 1700x that will boot with default xmp to 3600 if baby stepped. The other identical sku will not.


I'll be swapping my build over to a Define S next week, I'll probably swap chips then and see how that one does. Ryzen is the most finicky overclock I've ever dealt with. Hopefully Zen 2 brings some great IPC and memory speed improvements, would be able to just drop it in this mobo easy.


----------



## rekd0514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> it means its setting your fan curves to actually respond to your cpu temps. as opposed to the cpu socket temp or the mobo temp. I have been waiting for this for some time and is the only reason im really trying out the new BIOS.
> Its a good thing, but I am Already displeased showing instability and hard lockups in bios. that I don't think ive seen since 2.40.
> I hope They get this sorted quick as it makes tinkering with things infuriating. as it will randomly require a reset in the midst of changing settings. and then you must start all over.


I haven't noticed any freezing on the latest. I only remember seeing that on some of the first ones I updated too.


----------



## chew*

Freezing while changing settings. Drop ram clock...if does not change drop cpu clock...that is unstable settings sign...i see it with hynix or dual rank dimms very often.

Its why i have not posted a hynix profile as of yet.


----------



## oile

I would like to say thanks in particular to chew for all the informations that he leaves here in this thread


----------



## Moutsatsos

Hi everybody,I am interested in buying a Taichi for myself and i was wondering how well it would work with my ram Corsair Vengeance RGB CMR16GX4M2C3466C16.
On Msi X370 Gaming pro C i can only get 3200 14cl stable.If anyone else has the same ram installed please let me know of your best stable timings.Thanks.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rekd0514*
> 
> I haven't noticed any freezing on the latest. I only remember seeing that on some of the first ones I updated too.


anymore im not sure if its widespread or just me and my board. it all started last week. I was playing games and had to go somewhere. shut it down came back after a few hours and the system wouldn't boot. kept giving an error I don't remember which one. I ended up having to reseat the CPU. was fine for a bit but then it did it again. and again but the last time reseating didn't help. I pulled the whole board and blew it out with air pulled the battery the whole 9 yards. tried it the next day worked fine. till I started playing games. then it would stutter like a madman. not talking micro stutters talking like 15fps with dips to 5 every 2 seconds. ended up pulling all the sata cables out and trying different ports and that seems to have helped. at least as far as the gaming. tried to do some handbrake and its wanting to encode @ 15-20 fps of a 1080 video. somethings not right but I really didn't feel like chasing it down ATM. on top of that. as was mentioned earlier, my issues with controlling the fans. turns out its the cpu1 fan that just in general will not respond to changes. just does whatever it damn well pleases. cpu opt controls fine. chassis 3 also "did" control fine until late yesterday when it decided it wouldn't care anymore and just run at max fan speed. then tried to move the header to chassis fan 2 only to find no power being output on that header. then onto chassis fan 1 to find that it only runs in pwm mode.

anyone know if asrock does rma's on the boards it sent out for rma? maybe its time to cut my losses with this headache and just get a new one.
or perhaps a totally diff board altogether. any suggestions Chew?


----------



## chew*

If you ruled out PSU already and you have tried reseating memory and your missing something on fan header (power or ground) then it may be time to RMA.

As far as other boards i have rma'd 2 and soldered one back to life due to having voided warranty on it and killed my taichi.

The board i soldered (c6h) and taichi were both under cold numerous times so no warranties for me. The rmad (gigas) croaked on air

I bought another taichi ( used ) to replace it. Should be here soon.

Basically put. Pick the lesser evil i guess is what i am saying.

If it makes you feel any better i had c6h on bench idling. Went to work came back was black screened fans full blast....it was loaded optimized defaults...no freaking clue.

Afterwards i had to customize profiles to spin them down as optimized kept them ramped up for god knows why...basically saying its not just taichi.

Usually when i find cross vendor similarities i blame agesa....be nice when they settle on something finally...its pointless to fine tune board bios when they keep changing stuff every other week...


----------



## TH558

3466
tRAS = 28
tRC = 48
TWR = 18
tRFC = 550
tRFC2 = 430
tRFC4 = 280

Can I lower any of these and can tRP be set lower than tCL / tRCD? I can lower the tRC quite a lot and pass memtest but I think it affects stability.


----------



## coreykill99

well sent the email asking for an rma on the board I received in rma last time.
im still heavily blaming the fact that they sent me a used and abused board as a replacement for my brand new board that I somehow messed up the bios flash.
lets see what they send me this time shall we. if im even approved for a replacement.
it cant just be me I wouldn't think. highly suspicious that in all this time ive never experience a failure or a DOA or anything really of the sort. and here it is 6 months into a platform and im going to be working on my third.

I secretly kind of hope they deny me, my wallet doesn't though,
at this rate think id be happier going to microcenter paying them the extra 10-15 dollars or whatever it is for the replacement plan for 2 years. then if i ever have a problem just walk in hand them the old one and get a brand new one.


----------



## chew*

Trc low causes performance issues for me...try higher not lower when chasing high mem speed....like 52-58


----------



## taem

Yeah the fastest booting system I've ever owned...






From a shut down state are you kidding me son

960 EVO 250gb nvme. But that's the same drive in my Z270 system and it doesn't boot nearly this fast.


----------



## taem

Hope someone can help me.

Ryzen Master crashes on me quite a bit.

A Tuning will not run at all, tells me there's an access violation.

In UEFI, any attempt to oc results in the screen freezing. Inputting clock of 3100 at 1.3500 fixed voltage freezes the screen.

So far Ryzen Master is the only thing that semi works, I can complete a bench or two with that. But yeah, pretty much cannot oc right now, no way to do so. Not that this chip is even worth oc'ing lol, as far as I can tell I need 1.38750 to run 3.8.

Btw, to do voltage offset mode in UEFI, how do you input the value? Like if you wanted +100 (or 0.1000), how do you enter that?


----------



## oile

ram in my taichi continues to die.
Keeping them at 2933 all auto. First bank of two Hynix 3000 cl15 banks killed.
Exchanged and the new one worked for 2 days. Now killed again.
Don't know if it is the motherboard or the ryzen 1600.
Anyone could help?


----------



## kmac20

@oileI would think it would be the board would it not? Someone correct me but iddk how a CPU could kill two sets of RAM. Have you tried them at *2133* with no xmp?

I'm guessing you don't have another board to test them in since it's ddr4.

And I know it's rare but perhaps you're an unlucky guy and got two faulty sets. Rare but it happens. Probably not the case but it is a possibility.

@taem that seems like a pretty big issue bro.....is it because you have ryzen master set and then try to edit uefi after or does it happen when ryzen master has nada set? That sounds like an RMA in the wings. Did a flash get messed up or something? Can you reflash? Do you have another board to check the chip in?


----------



## oile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> @oileI would think it would be the board would it not? Someone correct me but iddk how a CPU could kill two sets of RAM. Have you tried them at *2133* with no xmp?
> 
> I'm guessing you don't have another board to test them in since it's ddr4.
> 
> And I know it's rare but perhaps you're an unlucky guy and got two faulty sets. Rare but it happens. Probably not the case but it is a possibility.


tested at 2933 errors in 50 seconds.
Tested at default errors in 5 minutes.
Yesterday I passed a p95 blend of 128-4096 and ibt very high 10 cycles without problems. V. 5.39 so super new

Today I will test them on a Asrock b350 of a friend.

I don't think it s the cpu but could a IMC kill one ram bank?


----------



## kmac20

It's possible. I'd say the ram itself is bad if you're getting me test errors. Since your friend has a board take one of his sticks that you KNOW is good and test it there if it pops up with errors you have your answer.

P95 will stress everything but if you're getting memtest errors you know it's boned even if you passed some p95


----------



## chew*

Simple way to eliminate imc is test individual sticks.


----------



## taem

Well my bios appears to have gotten corrupted. Reflashed and now I can oc. Sort of.

I'm just doing clock and vcore offset. How do I enter the vcore offset number? If I want +100mv, do I type in 0.000? Or +0.000?


----------



## chew*

Brandy new taichi showed up....one more used one showing up tuesday....this should solve some problems.

One will be kept pristine for testing...other will get abused on ln2.


----------



## oile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Simple way to eliminate imc is test individual sticks.


One is working, the other one is dead. And it was the same with the previous banks gone corrupted.
What does it mean? I have to rma the cpu too?


----------



## chew*

Make sure you did not bend a pin on cpu


----------



## oile

I've never moved the cpu since I bought it in june and it worked perfectly until the last three weeks, I'll check it out once I'll rma the taichi, but what does 1 bank killed, 1 alive means for the IMC? I do have to rma the cpu too to be sure even if no pin are bent?
Thank you chew


----------



## chew*

If you can try it in a friends board. Verify same issue i would rma cpu.


----------



## kmac20

Hey @chew I've never really overclock memory before and am going to this week to try to bump my speed and timings up. I know the vdram voltage is one number I need to mess with, what's the other, SOC?


----------



## ShogoXT

I also have been having issue with my Taichi.

Every day when I turn it on, it will cause the PC speaker to beep 3 times in a row, telling about memory training failure I assume.
Once this is done, it always resets bios to stock then boots to desktop no problem.
I have to reload my profile and then it boots to desktop just fine.
This only happens in cold boot as well after the PC has been off for a while.
I checked to make sure that even on default, the computer will still do it.
It did it on the old Hynix ram sticks, and now the Samsung B die ram.

I tried to reflash the BIOS and even left the PC disconnected without the CMOS battery for 14 hours, but it still retained the OC profiles, meaning it did not fully clear.

Im kinda at a loss here....


----------



## TH558

Is GearDown Mode disabled? If it is, try enabling it then save settings and shutdown. Then turn pc on and disable it. For some reason I have to do this every time I clear CMOS or when it fails to boot.


----------



## ShogoXT

Yea I seen some other strange bugs like freeze on load profile in high-res uefi bios screen.

My friend has same board and ram and he doesn't have my issues.

I'll try it later today.


----------



## taem

Having all sorts of issues and I don't have a clue.

Right now the issue is my 1700 will no longer downclock. When I was finding the clock and volts it downclocked just fine, with oc'ing through A Tuning.

But after finding my numbers and inputting them into UEFI, now the 1700 does not downclock at all, runs at constant 3800. Resetting UEFI to default now results in the 1700 running at a fixed 3200. OC'ing through A Tuning also gets me a fixed frequency.

I just don't get it, why was it working before, and I change only frequency and core offset in UEFI and now it won't downclock?

I guess I'll try to figure out pstate oc but I don't get what changed. Power Setting is on Ryzen Balanced.

Meanwhile UEFI keeps getting corrupted or something. I keep getting boot loops (due to xmp 2.0 load I think), and sooner or later it will get to the point where any attempt to change anything in UEFI will result in an instant freeze. At that point resetting CMOS doesn't always work, I have to reflash in Windows, and then Instant Flash in UEFi. And then it works again.


----------



## chew*

Your freezing in bios is memory instability. Only time it ever happens to me is unstable memory or...not enough volts to cpu for oc when on ln2...infinite reboot loop cant touch a thing in bios..


----------



## taem

Ok help me figure out pstate0 values someone?

I want a frequency of 3800
The core offset I use is +0.20625

So what values do I need to be inputting?

FID = 98 (so do I input "98" or "62" (hexadecimal of 98))
DID = 8 ( leave this alone as "8"?)
VID = 19 (input as "19" or "13" (hexadecimal of 19))

So I just do this and leave the rest alone? Should I disable after pstate3 as one video recommends?

That same video says turn off C State and AM4 Advance Training, is that recommended? Any other changes I need to make? I use LLC of 2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Your freezing in bios is memory instability. Only time it ever happens to me is unstable memory or...not enough volts to cpu for oc when on ln2...infinite reboot loop cant touch a thing in bios..


Yeah I'm beginning to figure out enabling XMP ion UEFI ruins everything.


----------



## chew*

I cant help you out with pstates. I dont use them. Not worth the effort to set it up properly imo.

I also use 2 290x or 2 fury x oced...so im a tad biased power consumption wise in the fact that its of no concern to me. A full time cpu oc...compared to what those cards pull is peanuts in the big picture.


----------



## taem

Well I don't seem to be able to enter any values in pstate. I think my numbers are right

98 FID (for 3800)
19 VID (for 1.39375v)
8 DID (default)

Inputting these and saving and restarting results in a boot loop, and then Windows boots to a frequency of 2.7. Going back into bios shows that pstates are all at default and c state is back on.

So for me at least I cannot do anything with XMP enabled it looks like. So here is a question: if I disable XMP, can I just input the ram values for 3200 c 14 manually? And set DRAM volt to 1.35. Anything else I need to change?

What is the deal with XMP btw? Mb is rated for 3200, and this is Flare DDR4. If XMP is not working, can I contact GSkill or is Flare X not actually guaranteed to work on Ryzen even if on mb qvl? Or is it actually chip dependent? If so GSKill should not advert these sticks the way they do.


----------



## Anty

I'm not sure if taichi behaves same as C6H (read "weird") but try this.
Set only FID to 98 and leave DID as 8 and VID 3A for ryzen 1700 or 20 for 1700X and 1800X.
Voltage have to be set in global page as offset - if you enter fixed it will be fixed all the time even it will downclock.
CBS settings do reset to defaults after unsuccessful boot (both core OC and MEM OC).

In general there is something f...d up with BIOSes - my settings that downclock in linux stay fixed (max) in windoze, if downclocking works in win it stays on lowest clock (1.55GHz) in linux









For RAM OC did you try SOC voltage up to say 1.15 for 3200?
I don't even mention procODT, CLDO_VDDP and other fancy stuff.

OC is OC - it is NEVER guaranteed. But this RAM should do 3200 easily. On C6H it runs [email protected] in most cases.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> I'm not sure if taichi behaves same as C6H (read "weird") but try this.
> Set only FID to 98 and leave DID as 8 and VID 3A for ryzen 1700 or 20 for 1700X and 1800X.
> Voltage have to be set in global page as offset - if you enter fixed it will be fixed all the time even it will downclock.
> CBS settings do reset to defaults after unsuccessful boot (both core OC and MEM OC).
> 
> In general there is something f...d up with BIOSes - my settings that downclock in linux stay fixed (max) in windoze, if downclocking works in win it stays on lowest clock (1.55GHz) in linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For RAM OC did you try SOC voltage up to say 1.15 for 3200?
> I don't even mention procODT, CLDO_VDDP and other fancy stuff.
> 
> OC is OC - it is NEVER guaranteed. But this RAM should do 3200 easily. On C6H it runs [email protected] in most cases.


\

Thanks for that, somewhat helpful. Raising SOC volts reduces the ridiculous boot loops to a simple double boot. Doing the pstate your way results in a fixed 3.8 oc that doesn't ever go down, same as manual oc.


----------



## Brightmist

For P-state OC on Taichi, you set CPU voltage to Offset Mode, set your desired max. voltage and go to Pstate settings > P0 and set your desired max frequency(FID) and you're done. Don't touch anything in Pstate settings and leave them on default pretty much. Similarly, don't touch any other CPU frequency settings either.


----------



## coreykill99

SO here is what I have so far. been playing around with my memory again. 3066 is the best ive gotten in quite a few bios's
however i sat down this morning and fiddled with it for a while changed my proodt to 68.6 and got 3200 to boot with 1.050 on SOC and 1.4V.
and it didn't immediately BSOD on me. which is an amazing feat. however, i only got 9 instances of HCI mem test open before i got 15 errors. so that was kind of disappointing.
any input on where to go from here. should I just stay with these timings @ 3066. or try and brute force my way into 3200. although im not sure what i need to do to fix errors other than loosen timings?
heres my 3066 timings. for all i know they are crap. I lost chews timings he gave me a while ago.
let me know if there's something that looks out of place on here. these are the same timings i was attempting 3200 at


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Brandy new taichi showed up....one more used one showing up tuesday....this should solve some problems.
> 
> One will be kept pristine for testing...other will get abused on ln2.


This is great news, now chew can help save all us mem oc noobs on the taichi !!!


----------



## Brightmist

Check out The Stilt's posts in CH6H thread.

I just copy pasted his 3333C14 HQ settings with my Trident Z 3600C16 kit, increased the voltage to 1.4 and set it to 3466 et voila, [email protected] Gotta test up to 1000% on HCI or whatever but it was alright till 150% on HCI and a couple of hours of Prime with my [email protected] with 1.375V running through


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> Check out The Stilt's posts in CH6H thread.
> 
> I just copy pasted his 3333C14 HQ settings with my Trident Z 3600C16 kit, increased the voltage to 1.4 and set it to 3466 et voila, [email protected] Gotta test up to 1000% on HCI or whatever but it was alright till 150% on HCI and a couple of hours of Prime with my [email protected] with 1.375V running through


dont suppose you have a RTC screenshot. or you could post one with those timings do you?


----------



## Brightmist

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20640_30#post_26178558


----------



## coreykill99

ah. no wonder i couldn't find it. its 600 pages back lol


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlushPuppy007*
> 
> This is great news, now chew can help save all us mem oc noobs on the taichi !!!


Im shipping it to asrock with one of the bug cpus and a profile saved that triggers bug.

So far i have it pinned down to newer chips.

My old 1800x is bug free. My 2 new ones have the bug.

They do not have a chip that bugs.

I have another board coming tomorrow anyway so can still help out with settings.

I reconfirmed a chip swap test last night....baby stepping 1 Pro 1700x results in f9 @ 3466. Baby stepping the second Pro 1700 x results in f9 @ 3733.

That is a pretty strong indicator of the situation cpu/imc wise


----------



## taem

Anty and Brightmist, you guys are heroes. True gods. I now boot normally, ddr4 is always at 3200/14. Unfortunately the cpu still does not downclock but I can live with that.

Turns out I was following a guide that was totally wrong. Internet sheesh.

Btw the guide I was following said disable both C State options, I reenabled them based on the fact that this guy was wrong about everything else. Even if I disable them I still don't get downclocking.


----------



## chew*

Try balaced power plan not ryzen balanced or high performance for downclock.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Try balaced power plan not ryzen balanced or high performance for downclock.


Yeah that worked



Thanks man! I should have tried that but I saw "Ryzen" and just went with that option.


----------



## chew*

Np


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Im shipping it to asrock with one of the bug cpus and a profile saved that triggers bug.
> 
> So far i have it pinned down to newer chips.
> 
> My old 1800x is bug free. My 2 new ones have the bug.
> 
> They do not have a chip that bugs.


Wait a minute, what bugs are in your new cpus which are not present in the older cpu?


----------



## chew*

A multi bug related to voltage and P states...most likely to the significant difference in vid in the later batches.

Old chips 1.2+ was common.

New I have seen as low as 1.090

C6h had it to with same cpu's. Fixable via bios.


----------



## MacClipper

Thanks for the info!









OK, so we have the Linux seg fault issues for older chips and fresh new multi bugs for newer chips. lol

btw, what production dates are those new chips?


----------



## chew*

ill check tomorrow busy stealing hardware records from intel on taichi X399

Fastest single Fury X timespy score in the world and gpu clock wise I am sand bagging


----------



## MacClipper

Wish you luck on knocking down Intel's ego with each record achieved.


----------



## theytookourjerb

I'm wondering if my board is a dud....I've tried everything to push my 1700x past 3.8ghz, but it simply will not boot, even when pushing 1.425V. I previously RMA'ed the 1700x because I thought I had a bad cpu, new one came in and still presents the same problems. I have tried Oc'ing through the regular means, and then even tried using p-states. I realize the 1700x isn't guaranteed to clock over 3.8, but the chances of having 2 1700x's in which neither go over 3.8 seems astronomically low, no? At this point, should I just RMA my taichi to see if that helps? I'm using f4-3000c14d-32gtzr as my ram (16x2) running at 2933mhz, have a kraken x62 for cooling.


----------



## chew*

Running harsher memory setups tends to make cpu overclocking harder.

You can verify this just by setting it to 2133 and trying to oc cpu.

Also in some cases I found to get around a 3.8 clock wall is to toss a little bclk at it.

For the most part though all chips are stuck around 3.8-4.0 in real stability with 4.0 being the rarity imo and 3.9 being more common.

So far my 1700x have been the worst......my Pro 1700x are more consistent and do 3.9.

We ( my bench partner and myself ) have tested some really horrible 1700x's


----------



## theytookourjerb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Running harsher memory setups tends to make cpu overclocking harder.
> 
> You can verify this just by setting it to 2133 and trying to oc cpu.
> 
> Also in some cases I found to get around a 3.8 clock wall is to toss a little bclk at it.
> 
> For the most part though all chips are stuck around 3.8-4.0 in real stability with 4.0 being the rarity imo and 3.9 being more common.
> 
> So far my 1700x have been the worst......my Pro 1700x are more consistent and do 3.9.
> 
> We ( my bench partner and myself ) have tested some really horrible 1700x's


I appreciate the reply, I will try to lower the ram clocks down a bit and see what happens, it's just really frustrating to see people with 1600's oc'ing to 4.0 and I've tested 2, more expensive chips, and can't even get there no matter what I do. Luck of the draw, but damn.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theytookourjerb*
> 
> I appreciate the reply, I will try to lower the ram clocks down a bit and see what happens, it's just really frustrating to see people with 1600's oc'ing to 4.0 and I've tested 2, more expensive chips, and can't even get there no matter what I do. Luck of the draw, but damn.


Takes me +0.20625v to hit 3.8. I can't get to 3.9 at all. So, yeah, pity me. (1700)


----------



## chew*

NP I try to keep it real for everyone, I can manipulate testing like others do but that's meh.....

I test all the same way in the harshest way possible with a max of 1.40v.

I tested 1400,1500x,1600,1600x of the 4 the 1400 does 4050 the rest suck 3.7-3.9.

The latest batch I have does 3.8 @ 1.2v seems to be the sweet spot for those chips and it means the process is maturing somewhat.


----------



## TH558

I've heard that GearDown Mode puts stress on the CPU so it doesn't clock as high.


----------



## chew*

doubt that....geardown does 2 things when disabled.....allows you to control CR.....allows you to use odd CL. opposite when enabled...so you could be at 2t CR even though all software says 1t.


----------



## TH558

Someone on reddit said 1T with GDM enabled is like 1.5T (3rd comment)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6n6dje/2_questions_abou_ram_is_2t_much_slower_than/


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> Someone on reddit said 1T with GDM enabled is like 1.5T (3rd comment)
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6n6dje/2_questions_abou_ram_is_2t_much_slower_than/


yep its controlled by CPU and its not a real 1T performance wise.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, the 1.0.0.6b Agesa has eliminated the cache hierarchy errors. However, VCore LLC seems to make no real difference, no matter what I set it at. Am I missing or doing something wrong? Because of that problem, I cannot overclock my 1700X past 3850.


----------



## chew*

Are you aware that 1 is highest and 5 is lowest?

It works btw...I have probed the boards quite a bit.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Are you aware that 1 is highest and 5 is lowest?
> 
> It works btw...I have probed the boards quite a bit.


Yes, I am aware but thanks.







(The chart in the bios makes it easy.) Tried them all and they make no difference whatsoever.







Maybe the newest bios release has issues with it, I have no idea.


----------



## chew*

I will check it again.

3850 is avg.

Llc is not a miracle in a bottle. If the silicon hits its limit its hit its limit.

Cooling it better is likely to gain more than increasing voltage.


----------



## coreykill99

new bios. V3.20
1. With JEDEC 2666MHz DDR4 module, default set DDR4 frequency to 2666MHz. Test with SANMAX SMD4-U8G48MH-26VR and SMD4-U16G48MH-26VR.
PS1. Windows update is available for version P3.00 or later.

http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.us.asp#BIOS

someone try it out and let me know what it does.
my board is on its way to Cali for the third RMA.
sitting with an A320 board I got for free as a backup. its very unfun and extremely limiting.

looks like they changed it so it doesn't default to 2133?
hope that's not all. doesn't seem worth it to push one out and that's all it does.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I will check it again.
> 
> 3850 is avg.
> 
> Llc is not a miracle in a bottle. If the silicon hits its limit its hit its limit.
> 
> Cooling it better is likely to gain more than increasing voltage.


Yeah, I have a Noctua NH-D15 so my cooling is pretty good. Also, I realized this morning that what I meant was that LLC was not functioning at all. The VDroop would occur at the same rate, no matter the LLC I selected. At least that is what I observed well using the latest version of HWInfo64 and running the Intel Burn Test Very High settings.


----------



## prodev42

Chew do you have a guide on how to set the best bios parameters for this board?


----------



## kmac20

I believe his first taichi video covers a lot of it.

I can only get my 1700 stable at 3.8 despite trying to up the voltage to like 1.4. But it's not that high voltage with 3.8 so I'm content.

Gonna start trying to overclock the ram this Saturday when I have a day off.

And chew once again backing me up with evidence that 1700x aren't binned. Sure wish people in the Ryzen 7 owners club would listen to this but whatever they think what they want it seems.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prodev42*
> 
> Chew do you have a guide on how to set the best bios parameters for this board?


I really did not do a write up. Did not create this thread just jumped in to help out. I am creating a x399 taichi/fatality thread however. Been busy nailing down timings that work and applying them in benchmarks to make sure performance is where i expect it to be.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I believe his first taichi video covers a lot of it.
> 
> I can only get my 1700 stable at 3.8 despite trying to up the voltage to like 1.4. But it's not that high voltage with 3.8 so I'm content.
> 
> Gonna start trying to overclock the ram this Saturday when I have a day off.
> 
> And chew once again backing me up with evidence that 1700x aren't binned. Sure wish people in the Ryzen 7 owners club would listen to this but whatever they think what they want it seems.


If you think about it. There are two bins in X variant. So clearly the x1700 are chips that did not cut the mustard to become 1800x in the same tdp.

The 1700 is an outlier and can be better especially on air/water as its in its own unique tdp bracket.


----------



## TMatzelle60

How is the Taichi motherboard?

Also if i use ASRock QVL and get my corsair lpx 2400mhz (2x16GB) does that mean they should work fine?


----------



## SteelBox

I saw throught 4-5 months some cases on Taichi with annoying electrical / static sound coming from around the cpu part of the motherboard. Has anyone here have that problem?


----------



## chew*

Choke noise under load.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Choke noise under load.


Doubt it. Last case with this I saw on Asrock forum. User wrote this:

"Basicly it sounds like an HDD ticking but there is no HDD installed. Sound only occurs when the PC is idle it seems. Running Cinebench will eliminate the sound completely, therefor i believe the sound might be from power saving options or some sort.


----------



## chew*

No clue. Is he on aio water? Maybe his pump is dying...


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> No clue. Is he on aio water? Maybe his pump is dying...


I think he is not using water cooling. Here is the link to original thread.

Mostly I follow situation with mbo on couple of forums from the relese of Ryzen and there were couple of same problems like this, all connected to Taichi


----------



## LeifurS

Was wondering if you people could help me abit.
So i just got my ryzen buils, taichi, 1700x cpu and vengance 16gb 3000mhz ram.
Mobo came as v2.3 and was set auto to 2133mhz. If i set it to 2933 it just reboots the computer in a loop.
If i put it down to 2666mhz it works, but is around 10 sec slower in booting up.
I do not plan on OC anything, after reading this threat, i am kind of hesitant in upgrading the bios, experiencimg issues and possibly bricking the mobo.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeifurS*
> 
> Was wondering if you people could help me abit.
> So i just got my ryzen buils, taichi, 1700x cpu and vengance 16gb 3000mhz ram.
> Mobo came as v2.3 and was set auto to 2133mhz. If i set it to 2933 it just reboots the computer in a loop.
> If i put it down to 2666mhz it works, but is around 10 sec slower in booting up.
> I do not plan on OC anything, after reading this threat, i am kind of hesitant in upgrading the bios, experiencing issues and possibly bricking the mobo.


how many versions are there of this mobo, and what has change?


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeifurS*
> 
> Was wondering if you people could help me abit.
> So i just got my ryzen buils, taichi, 1700x cpu and vengance 16gb 3000mhz ram.
> Mobo came as v2.3 and was set auto to 2133mhz. If i set it to 2933 it just reboots the computer in a loop.
> If i put it down to 2666mhz it works, but is around 10 sec slower in booting up.
> I do not plan on OC anything, after reading this threat, i am kind of hesitant in upgrading the bios, experiencimg issues and possibly bricking the mobo.


Go into bios and manually input 1.15 for soc voltage.

That was the advice given to me earlier in the thread when I had the same issue, and doing this fixed the reboot issue for me.


----------



## 010101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> how many versions are there of this mobo, and what has change?


Just one. He tell about the bios version...


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *010101*
> 
> Just one. He tell about the bios version...


yeah, I'd noticed that


----------



## kmac20

Update the bios bro.


----------



## LeifurS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Go into bios and manually input 1.15 for soc voltage.
> 
> That was the advice given to me earlier in the thread when I had the same issue, and doing this fixed the reboot issue for me.


Which bios version are you on?


----------



## 010101

Well whyt the last bios my ****** kit of hynix m die dual rank f4-3200c16d-32gtzsw Is seem to be stable whyt 1.40 vdram at 2933.... on taichi... i need more test and test low timinings


----------



## LeifurS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Go into bios and manually input 1.15 for soc voltage.
> 
> That was the advice given to me earlier in the thread when I had the same issue, and doing this fixed the reboot issue for me.


Thank you!! that did it. boots up on the same speed as it does on 2133mhz. life safer!


----------



## ShogoXT

This is hilarious.

I built two computers for friends recently with taichis and they were newer 2.2 bios. No issues or could be fixed quickly.

Mine didn't even have instant flash and was like 1.6 or older. I finally return it and swap it for another to fix my cold boot bios reset issues.

The new one has 1.6 and now have to hit power multiple times to get past black screen.

Another board, a different problem.

Why am I so unlucky??


----------



## chew*

Um...you flash it instead of staying on it and posting about how buggy a launch bios was?


----------



## ShogoXT

I did of course, I mean it as I got an earlier batch that maybe don't seem to work as well. I spent months waiting patiently for bios fixes in the other one and trying to fix it by replacing other parts and running through the list of troubleshooting steps.

I'm just a little tired of dealing with these.


----------



## chew*

black screen on boot I get with DR or Hynix or DR Hynix when trying to push them to hard......or DR bdie over 3200.

thought you were still on 1.6.


----------



## ShogoXT

No problem. I did switch to Samsung b die a month ago. They do run great once I get past boot issues.


----------



## datonyb

ok hello guys it seems im a bit late to have found this thread
(i really thought i had most information about the ryzen and taichi covered on where to find out things )

ive had a read thru a lot of this thread (not all becuase it is a lot )

generally im a happy taichi owner
i have been lucky enough since day one (start of april) to have my gskill tridentz 3200 cl 15 kit to run @ 3200 since bios v1.6

but despite every attempt and much reading advice taking and fettling cannot seem to improve on
3200 cl 16/15/15/15/35/50

cl 14/14/14 works fine when warm eg set in bios reboot and run any and every test
yet shut down for 5mins + and i get the death loop of beep beep beep

ive also tried the 3333 3433 3600 all at higher cl timings
amongst that ive tried adjustments to the procodt,geardown on off,bank group on/off. soc upto 1.1v

im guessing somewhere i might have some little issues with the less well known (to me) timings
these ram sticks have been seen to work upto 4000mhz on intels, and or lower timings
hence why i bought them
f4-c3200cl15-16dgtz tested and confirmed samsung B dies
i have tried to get more info with the stilts ryzem timings checker (that in iteslf was a mission for failure) as i cannot seem to unpack the compressed folder even with the password

any ideas on how to improve the current settings i have of cl 16/15/15/15/35/50 @3200 without the cold boot loop issues


----------



## coreykill99

So, has anyone flashed and used the new 3.20 bios yet? anyone noticed any "Actual" changes or differences in it?
my board isn't coming back from RMA until Wednesday but im curious if there any real difference or improved stability.


----------



## chew*

There should be a new bios soon addressing the multi bug with bios fixed voltage.

They have the board/chip that triggers it now.


----------



## ShogoXT

My boot code on Dr debug is D2, southbridge initialization error. Guess I'll try to mess with the CMOS battery before taking it out again.


----------



## LeifurS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeifurS*
> 
> Thank you!! that did it. boots up on the same speed as it does on 2133mhz. life safer!


well i seem to have spoken to soon, when i turn on my computer now, it boots and freezes on the asrock screen, or restarts as soon as i have gotten into the desktop. seems stable at 2666 tho. what is the beest way to test my machine under load?


----------



## jearly410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeifurS*
> 
> well i seem to have spoken to soon, when i turn on my computer now, it boots and freezes on the asrock screen, or restarts as soon as i have gotten into the desktop. seems stable at 2666 tho. what is the beest way to test my machine under load?


Prime95 custom blend using 90%+ of your total ram. Enable round off error checking.


----------



## Diffident

I flashed to the latest bios today and now it's boot looping again.









Well anyway, I installed my water block today. In the bios, CPU temp is still 54 degrees at idle. Do I have to subract 20 degrees still to get the actual temperature or should I reset my bock? 54 degrees is way to high.


----------



## chew*

54c in what software?

ryzen master temps are accurate if that helps.


----------



## ShogoXT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I flashed to the latest bios today and now it's boot looping again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well anyway, I installed my water block today. In the bios, CPU temp is still 54 degrees at idle. Do I have to subract 20 degrees still to get the actual temperature or should I reset my bock? 54 degrees is way to high.


Haha I wish I could get those temps...

Reporting in that the third motherboard fixed my problems. No booting issues so far. SN starts with 77 and has bios P2.40 (dont worry I update to 3.20 anyway). Older ones seemed to be 73,74,75, etc.





Can someone tell me what the hell is happening with my temps? Im going insane here trying to fix it. Top number is CPU.
I know CPU encoding is pretty rough especially at harder settings, but this matches on prime95 max heat mode too. Gets up past 80 quickly then touches over 90 at times.

Specs:
Ryzen 1700 @ 3.8ghz 1.36 volts offset
16gb Corsair B Die ram @ 3200 XMP timings
Noctua NH-C14S (I got this before Ryzen came out and thought I was going to go MicroATX, but its supposed to be a high performer)
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaught thermal Paste
Asrock X370 Taichi
Just bought Be Quiet Pure Base 600
TWO Front 140mm fans
ONE Rear 120mm fan
All fans set max speed on fan controller
Gigabyte GTX 1080 TI


----------



## chew*

I have the 12S noctua I even swapped out the "industrial" fan for the noctua.

unimpressed by its performance.


----------



## xethi

my ambient is never below 25 sadly desert weather this summer and its not going down still and i never reach 65c on full load after 1 hour in the middle of the day at 1.25v 3825 to 3866 bclk 102 and its going up to 103 when its under full load only. idle is 31 to 33 max when case fans are at their minimum.

cooler is le grand macho rt and the ty147a fan is my new fav fan. love its sound signature. at 900 1000rpm you cant hear it and barerly hear it at 100% speed. maybe iam losing some hearing with age.

wish i could get my hand of a few more and have only this fan on my case. i have the tt ring 120mm x3 intake and their noise is a nightmare even at lower speeds.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 54c in what software?
> 
> ryzen master temps are accurate if that helps.


The temperature I'm reading is in the bios in the H/W Monitor section. I'm using Linux so I have no other way to read the temps because AMD is lazy and they haven't submitted the necessary code into the Linux kernel for Ryzen's temp sensor to work.

I can have the debug LED show the temp, but that always reads 10c higher than what it shows in the bios.

I'm just wondering, Is the temp reading shown in the bios accurate? If it is than something is terribly wrong. The CPU shouldn't be idling at a higher temp than my GPU reaches under full load.


----------



## chew*

I believe its off in bios. Idle on water should be 35-45


----------



## Hawkm00n

Is it normal for idle temperature fluxiuate about 10 degrees Celsius? I have a manual over clock of 4.0ghz. With a front mounted clc kraken x62 280 mm rad. It goes between 24c - 31c usually when idle. I have also noticed it will sometimes go up to base clock of 102x and run at 4080 MHz on core while gaming is that normal also. It usually hovers around 35c-45c while gaming in mmo and browsing webpages.


----------



## Whitechapel

I just put together my rig last Thursday and want to begin overclocking. I figured I would start with the RAM. I've NEVER overclocked RAM before.

* Here is the build: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/xrm7VY
* Here is the RAM: G.Skill - Trident Z 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory - https://pcpartpicker.com/product/sykwrH/gskill-memory-f43200c16d16gtzb
* Here is the motherboard: ASRock - X370 Taichi ATX AM4 Motherboard https://pcpartpicker.com/product/fZKhP6/asrock-x370-taichi-atx-am4-motherboard-x370-taichi

I have never overclocked before and honestly, I could not find good info on how to do it. So guides, videos, etc would be helpful.

Also how long would it approximately take to complete it?


----------



## brycesub

I setup my new build yesterday with an Asrock x370 K4 Gaming (close enough to the Tai Chi), R7 1700, and 2x8GB G.Skill Flare 3200 CL14. All is good and I've been able to hit 3.7GHz with the stock cooler pretty easily with the traditional OC Mode settings in the BIOS, and also tried my hand a PStates. I setup 3 PStates 0, and 1 at 3.7ghz 1.3v, and then PState 2 at 2.2GHz .9V. I never see PState 2 used (I don't see the speed drop to 2.2GHz in HWMonitor or CPUz. Am I doing something wrong? Shouldn't it drop to 2.2GHz when near idle?


----------



## TheronB

With my 1700X, I recently tried P-State OCing but still set the fixed core voltage manually. At 1.2375v, I now have a 3.8GHz OC with all P-States enabled that also gets up to 4.025GHz on occasion, and it always stays between 1.2250v and 1.2375v. Not sure why I get boosts up to 4GHz, but I'm happy. 24hr Prime95 small FFTs stable and idles at 65W.

Anyone try something similar?


----------



## jamexman

To anyone with this mobo and this memory Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 VERSION 5.39 [16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v] (Hynix modules) having trouble running it at 3200 mhz, I was having the same issue, until I changed TRC to 75 value. By default the mobo chooses 54 (xmp) and that won't work. Change it to 75 leaving everything else on auto-xmp and it will work super stable no issues (at least for me) at 3200 mhz. (By the way the kit is a 2x8 gb).


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 54c in what software?
> 
> ryzen master temps are accurate if that helps.


That's not good... Ryzen Master still showing temps to be 20c or more higher than every other monitoring app. The others all show the same temps.


----------



## lowdog

@ Chew,

You may want to let Asrock know that latest bios based on Agesa 1.0.0.0.6b has vcore issues when using P State overclocking. It will either immediately push vcore .05v + above what the same settings in Agesa 1.0.0.0. 6a bios is delivering or it will insidiously creep up in the background to .05 + over time, also it tends to get "stuck" at this max volt with very little undervolting when the cpu down clocks in idle.

This is all tested on X370 Fat Pro Gaming which as we know is pretty much the same board as the Taichi. Others on the Asrock forums have described similar overvolting/spiking with the Agesa 1.0.0.0.6b coded bios as well.


----------



## SteelBox

Does anyone here with taichi have this memory CMK16GX4M2B3200C16?

At what speed can you run it?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> @ Chew,
> 
> You may want to let Asrock know that latest bios based on Agesa 1.0.0.0.6b has vcore issues when using P State overclocking. It will either immediately push vcore .05v + above what the same settings in Agesa 1.0.0.0. 6a bios is delivering or it will insidiously creep up in the background to .05 + over time, also it tends to get "stuck" at this max volt with very little undervolting when the cpu down clocks in idle.
> 
> This is all tested on X370 Fat Pro Gaming which as we know is pretty much the same board as the Taichi. Others on the Asrock forums have described similar overvolting/spiking with the Agesa 1.0.0.0.6b coded bios as well.


Waiting for multi bug bios fix which is pending then will focus on the smaller issues.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Waiting for multi bug bios fix which is pending then will focus on the smaller issues.


Ok good to know, noticed there is a bios 3.20 for the Taichi which droped on the 13 / 9 but still on 3.10 for the Fat Pro.....hope they will update the Fat Pro at the same rate as they do with the Taichi, the Tachi seems to be given priority over the Fat Pro....no idea why?


----------



## chew*

Maybe partially my fault as i dont have one so pushing the taichi issues. Probably having someone else qualifying fatality.

Basically a small hiccup that i remedied by having both on x399.


----------



## coreykill99

so, anyone have any ideas on this one?
bios 3.20


the water pump will not downstep. no matter the setting silent, performance, custom. always full tilt BTW.
im about to be done. gonna flash this to 3.0. and if it doesn't make more sense im going and buying a crosshair.


----------



## ManofGod1000

I love this Taichi board and it's fast boot times.







However, I have found that memory compatibility with 4 sticks is not as good as what I had on my Prime X370 Pro Asus Board. Also, it appears that my 1700X cannot hit the 3.8GHz either with any stability unlike the Pro which did it with ease. (Swapped boards because I bricked my Pro board and did not want to wait for it to be returned from RMA.) Is there perhaps something I am missing on this board or is it just the way it is?

I am using a Noctua NH-D15 for cooling and I also set both the VCore and VDDC LLC to level 1. When I am stress testing, it will black screen and reboot if I am unstable. This is also with the ram at 2133 speeds.

Edit: I am on 2 sticks of ram now and have them in slots 2 and 4, thanks. They were in 1 and 3 previously but that did not make any difference.


----------



## parameidic98

2933

Total Size
32702 MB
Type
Dual Channel (128 bit) DDR4-SDRAM
Frequency
1467.4 MHz - Ratio 3:44
Timings
16-18-18-36-54-1 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS-tCR)


----------



## nangu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> so, anyone have any ideas on this one?
> bios 3.20
> 
> 
> the water pump will not downstep. no matter the setting silent, performance, custom. always full tilt BTW.
> im about to be done. gonna flash this to 3.0. and if it doesn't make more sense im going and buying a crosshair.


Hi,

I had this same problem on my Asrock X370 K4. On my system, it's repeteable 100% when I use Aida64 for monitoring. I suspect a sensor corruption caused by AIDA makes UEFI temp sensor to stop working, thus causing fan tunning to not update fans and/or pumps headers until system reboot.

HWinfo64 works ok.

I reported it to Asrock back then but no response so far.

Cheers.


----------



## HGooper

Does anyone know how to solve the annoying 2.2ghz problem? I've 1600X and taichi and I'm having a hard time to overclock it.

First overclock attempt, no matter how I changed the o/c setting on bios, CPU-Z always run at 3.7Ghz at full load. Then I figured out that there's a Ryzen balance plan that I can download, so I just downloaded it and switched it from high performance plan, and problem has changed from 3.7ghz to 2.2ghz.

I've tried literally every possible solution that I can google and so far all failed, firmware 3.10 is better than 3.20 because at least I managed to run 3.9ghz with 3200C14 XMP profile on, did prime95 stress test and no crash, but somehow when I rebooted the windows it gave me black screen and can't post, I have to clear cmos and and after keying in the same o/c setting, it no longer let me boot/post as well.

I can't touch those overclock mode and voltage mode, because as long as I touch those modes, I will get 2.2ghz without fail, but if I don't touch those modes, at most I can reach 3.7ghz, only black screen if I go higher than that.

Any suggestion?


----------



## chew*

Multi bug. A bios is in qualification testing to fix it.


----------



## smash1904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HGooper*
> 
> Does anyone know how to solve the annoying 2.2ghz problem? I've 1600X and taichi and I'm having a hard time to overclock it.
> 
> First overclock attempt, no matter how I changed the o/c setting on bios, CPU-Z always run at 3.7Ghz at full load. Then I figured out that there's a Ryzen balance plan that I can download, so I just downloaded it and switched it from high performance plan, and problem has changed from 3.7ghz to 2.2ghz.
> 
> I've tried literally every possible solution that I can google and so far all failed, firmware 3.10 is better than 3.20 because at least I managed to run 3.9ghz with 3200C14 XMP profile on, did prime95 stress test and no crash, but somehow when I rebooted the windows it gave me black screen and can't post, I have to clear cmos and and after keying in the same o/c setting, it no longer let me boot/post as well.
> 
> I can't touch those overclock mode and voltage mode, because as long as I touch those modes, I will get 2.2ghz without fail, but if I don't touch those modes, at most I can reach 3.7ghz, only black screen if I go higher than that.
> 
> Any suggestion?


ya its super frustrating and the only way I was able to work around it was by only setting the first p-state and disabling the rest or setting the clock in windows but basically I can only get 3200mhz ram with 3900mhz clock as anything over 3200mhz drops my core clock to to 3200mhz too...


----------



## smash1904

Any idea when the next bios will be released? I think the next revision will get my 3600mhz+ ram clock stable. It boots but it's not fully stable and when I oc the core it doesn't stick or becomes unstable. I got a gskill 4266 kit for future proof headroom but I think I might be better off with the 3600 or 3866 kit - any thoughts?


----------



## chew*

Bdie is pretty much the same with just an xmp flash.


----------



## 23kie

Hello to everybody, I join to the Taichi X370 group motherboard. Finally there is a thread with our Taichi X370 where we could solve all kinds of questions. Nevertheless I have a small problem, have a few memoirs F4-3200C14D-16GFX but however much attempt did not manage to raise them of 2400mhz when they are of 3200mhz. Did you me may it will help to raise some more frequency of my memoirs? If you need screenshots or anything I will show you, thank you very much


----------



## kmac20

Chew is that multiplier bug like prevalent regardless of what OC you have?

I cant even push my chip past 3800 because any number above that it drops the multi and frequency down to like 15.33 or 15.55 or whatever the number is. I cannot get it at 3801, i cannot get it at 3850, and I cannot get it at 3900 or 4000 or 4100 either.

You said you found a work around right? can you link me to the post in this thread with it? I cannot remember where it is and on my desktop I have this site to display 100 posts per page so scrolling throuhg it all would take awhile.

I always thought thsi bug was just when you tried to OC either to a integer that was not divisible by 0 or to a certain odd number ones, not that for me it would affect EVERYTHING about 3800. I just got an AIO wc which dropped temps quite a bity so I'd like to try and push it at least another 1-200 up to4.0 if i can even do it.

Thanks again for everything bud.


----------



## chew*

It happens with a fixed voltage range combined with a fixed multiplier...or a fixed voltage over a certain point and any deviation from default multi or any multi over 3.8 on various boards.

Pstate ocs get around it with an offset voltage.

Should be sorted soon.

I'm not reporting any other issues till we get the bios with the fix then I will start from scratch.


----------



## kmac20

I just rewatched your video on the fix for it I added a comment there. It seemed like the work around for now was to disable a certain setting (dont' remember off the top of my head) and only use the voltage setting right beneath the frequency correct?

It's weird because this was the ONLY voltage I've ever adjusted. I never used the other one because I could not figure out a single difference between the two. I'd try setting the one lower down in the menu to the same number and leave the top on auto, no difference.

I'd set them both identical no difference. I tried setting them different and couldn't tell what was going on at that point.

Is there any benefit from using one of these voltage settings over the other chew? And I'm not talking related to this bug right now I'm just asking in general if there is ANY REASON to use the top voltage adjustment for fixed vs the bottom.

I don't like using offsets. I never have used them before and much prefer a fixed voltage that I can edit myself that way I can eventually get it down to as low as possible without it moving all over the place (rather moving slightly based on droop and just run of the mill power draw adjustments system wide that have impacts across the whole system. Motherboards, CPUS and cmoputers in general are complex electronics all wired together so its one of those butterfly flapping its wing things where a slightly increase in voltage in the sound card or slight increase in resistance or ohms can slightly tweak something elsewhere. Doubt I need to tell you this though.

SO ANYWAY, that work around, does it still work?

And can you PM me back a bit about memory overclocking? I AM A 100% NOOB when it comes to it and had a few questions for you. Never felt the need before on my intel systems to overclock memory past setting the frequency higher. I had plenty of friends messing with timings trying to get the tighets ones but the differences were so negligible even in synthetics that I never saw the point wasting my time overclocking that when i could put more time into getting the PERFECT overclock on my chip which would yield MILES and MILES better performance.

I tried upping my, gosh does anyone have that link to the AMD page that lists what every memory timing is and what all the ltters stand for? Well regardless I set my DRAM Votl to 1.4 (highest I believe? I think i COULD do 1.45 but I'm trying to stick with 1.4). Default is 1.35. I set it to 1.4 and changed my CAS ( I BELIEVE that CAS is the first #?) from 16 to 15 and prime95 blend was crashing within 30 minutes.

And crashing in the same way it was when my CPU wasn't stable. Not like hard crashing my system just the program it self "failing to respond" which to me I have no wloarned mean instability on ryzen systems.

Or if not PM me back post some more info here? I obviously read a huge amount of what you write because you seem to have knowledge that surpasses a lot of people on here (way surpasses my own, kudos on that) so your stuff is nearly gospel for me









EDIT: I FOUND THE PAGE ON AMD I WAS TALKING ABOUT THAT A FEW OTHERS HAD POSTED ORIGINALLY. NOT SURE WHO THE ORIGINAL CREDIT GOES TO FOR SHOWING IT TO US BUT HERE IT IS AGAIN:

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


----------



## kmac20

*ALSO REGARDING THE 3.20 AND 3.10 BIOS UPDATES!!!*

*I AM STILL RUNNING 3.00 BECAUSE I HAVE HEARD THAT THERE ARE NO REAL BENEFITS FROM FLASHING TO 3.10/3.20 AND THAT THE REAL BENEFIT WILL COME FROM 3.30 WHEN THEY UPGRADE THE AGESA IN A MORE MEANINGFUL WAY (meaning maybe my ram will run at the listed 3200 but if not 3066 again is such a minute difference its only visible in synthetic benchmarks and EVEN THEN not noticeable unless yuoure looking in VERY SPECIFIC areas).
*
I am a member of the "IF IT AINT BROKE DON"T FLASH IT" tribe UNLESS it has features you need. 3.10 and 3.20 have NO FEATURES I NEED UNLESS THE AGESA 1.0.0.6B ACTUALLY DOES HAVE BENEFIT.

In fact I have heard anecdotal reports from some people in this thread and on other places online (this is the ONLY FORUM I POST AT so I have no idea what is actually going on elsewhere) THAT THE NEW BIOS VERSIONS HAVE BEEN CAUSING MORE PROBLEMS THAN FIXING.

So, to anyone who has flashed: SHOULD I UPGRADE? DID YOU FLASH AND SEE A BENEFIT? DID YOU FLASH AND FLASH BACK BECAUSE IT CAUSED PROBLEMS?

Since chew you seem to be perusing this thread right now at the same time do you have any experience with BIOS 3.10 or 3.20? Should I flash, or did you flash and flash back to 3.00

Again 3.00 is working very well for me currently and I know sometimes when you flash it can delete all your profiles (including all my custom fan curves) so I'd RATHER NOT DO THAT although i CAN save the profiles to a stick, but once again sometimes a flash means that those profiels will no longer work anyway thus invalidating the entire prupose of savingto a stick anywa..
*
Basically, is the 3.10/3.20 BIOS UPDATES WORTH ANYTHING? Or should I just stick at 3.00 until something better drops?*


----------



## datonyb

well if no-one uses the new bios files ,no-one can give feedback









im using 3.1 i have used every non-beta since version 1.6
and in each and every one have set the overclock the same way every time and each bios behaves the same for me
i just set p states to 3.9 ghz (9c) and volts to (27) 1.306volt
leave everything set to auto on the overclock tab except i set the cpu volts to fixed and llc2 and set the soc volts to 1.1 and also llc level 2

what i cant do is get my tridentz 3200 cl 15 to run anything better than stock xmp

cl 14 fails cold boot as does any faster speeds with cl 16 timing (eg 3300ish 3400ish 3600ish etc )

as chew and many others all states the tridentz b dies like mine are basically all the same yet mine dont want to play at anything over stock


----------



## kmac20

Well my Corsair vengeance doesn't even want to play at stock 3200 just at 3066. But yeah thats why I'm asking about the new bios files: I've heard some people say they cause some issues. Usually with BIOS if you have no problems no need to update. Thats my position at least. So I've been holding off. But if I had a better chance to run my ram faster OR to get my CPU up to 3900 with no issues (I have been able to get it to boot at 3900 but its been a nightmare of cycling tons of times and resetting CMOS half a dozen as well) then I have no need to update.


----------



## datonyb

can you try my method ?
its been at 3.9 since very early april

and i have absolutely no voltage issues im hearing about

since about 4 hrs ago and gaming here my max recorded figures from hwmonitor cpuid
cpu vcore 1.296
vid 1.300
cpu vdd 1.350


----------



## MAMOLII

does someone knows what 2.50 prom voltage feeds? vppm feed memory volt..1.80 is the pll cpu...but this 2.50prom? i found that if i lower vppm and vprom around 2.00.-2.20v i have a slightly more vdroop reading in hwmonitor from 1.296 to 1.287... and when this happens the cpu gain a liitle more stability!from 1-2 correct passes at IBT(8192mb test) goes to 6-7 passes!in asus x370 bios have a 2.50 sb volt and a 1.05 sb volt... so this is the 2.50 sb? 2 different southbridge volts what does each?


----------



## Mikkinen

Hi, in my tachi with 1700 the VID is unstable.
VID is 1.188v (base) but some time when i reboot or start-up the vid is 1.231, and the vcore example from 1.4v is 1.45.
Why it isn't stable at 1.188?


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Hi, I'm posting in three threads as it's all related:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1627407/asrock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1631309/g-skill-4266-ddr4-on-ryzen-disscussion-thread

Running the following hardware:

1800X
ASRock X370 Taichi
G.Skill f4-4266c19d-16gtzr

I finally managed to get the following stable (48 Hours HCI):

No CPU Overclock (yet)

VDDCR_SOC = 1.10625v
VDDCR_SOC_LLC = Level 3
DRAM Voltage = 1.325v
VTT_DDR = 0.670v
VDDP = 0.980v
ProcODT = 60 ohm
CLDO_VDDP Voltage = 935mV

Gear Down Mode = on
Bank Group Swap = off
Bank Group Swap Alt = off



I'm happy with the above settings just to start gaming on my new build, but I would like to go for better.

The main problem I'm currently facing is as soon as Gear Down Mode is disabled and 1T enabled, my PC fails to boot for three tries, and then resets the RAM to default 2133MHz.

The closest I came to a successful boot is when I under-volt the IMC considerably, then the PC boots up to the BIOS screen, and then freezes right there.

I've tried numerous voltage combinations on the IMC and DRAM, but could not get it to boot to windows yet.

The Taichi does not have DRAM Boot Voltage like the CH6, do you recon this is why I'm unable to boot with GDM = off + 1T @ 3200MHz?

2933MHz with GDM =off + 1T boots just fine though.


----------



## chew*

Doubt it. All those settings you have disabled with geardown enabled slacks performance allowing you to hit 3200.

Thats why we enable certain ones and disable others because we are not chasing a speed but actual performance.

Simple explanation. If 2933 tight beats the performance of 3200 loose then why bother.

Just because the number is higher means little.


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Doubt it. All those settings you have disabled with geardown enabled slacks performance allowing you to hit 3200.
> 
> Thats why we enable certain ones and disable others because we are not chasing a speed but actual performance.
> 
> Simple explanation. If 2933 tight beats the performance of 3200 loose then why bother.
> 
> Just because the number is higher means little.


Sure, that's how I see it as well.

I don't necessarily want higher speed than 3200MHz, I just want to know which settings and voltages I can try to get my system to boot @3200 with GDM = off + 1T.

Running at 1T should give me more performance, thus I'm interested in perusing it.


----------



## chew*

All depends on ram the bdie stuff does it with no issues.

Hynix is questionable.


----------



## datonyb

have you tried 3200 with dram at 1.375 or 1.4 and soc at 1.15 llc level1

i cannot actually see any detail in your screen shot but im guessing chew said the ram was hynix ? i thought tridentz 4200 would have been samsung b dies to be honest

in which case id suggest using the 3200 cl15 or 3200 cl 14 xmp settings

mine has run tridentz 3200 cl15 stable since day one on all bios from 1.6 onwards simply by clicking xmp


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> All depends on ram the bdie stuff does it with no issues.
> 
> Hynix is questionable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> have you tried 3200 with dram at 1.375 or 1.4 and soc at 1.15 llc level1
> 
> i cannot actually see any detail in your screen shot but im guessing chew said the ram was hynix ? i thought tridentz 4200 would have been samsung b dies to be honest
> 
> in which case id suggest using the 3200 cl15 or 3200 cl 14 xmp settings
> 
> mine has run tridentz 3200 cl15 stable since day one on all bios from 1.6 onwards simply by clicking xmp


Open the screenshot in a new browser tab, then you'll see the whole thing.

The ram is bdie.

I have tried the settings you mentioned, no luck.


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> have you tried 3200 with dram at 1.375 or 1.4 and soc at 1.15 llc level1
> 
> i cannot actually see any detail in your screen shot but im guessing chew said the ram was hynix ? i thought tridentz 4200 would have been samsung b dies to be honest
> 
> in which case id suggest using the 3200 cl15 or 3200 cl 14 xmp settings
> 
> mine has run tridentz 3200 cl15 stable since day one on all bios from 1.6 onwards simply by clicking xmp


The ram is b-die.

You can open the image in a new browser tab, and you'll be able to see the detail.

Tried the settings you mentioned, no luck.


----------



## 23kie

Awesome mate!!! I have sent you and message, I am really impress with your Ryzen Configuration


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlushPuppy007*
> 
> The ram is b-die.
> 
> You can open the image in a new browser tab, and you'll be able to see the detail.
> 
> Tried the settings you mentioned, no luck.


you want some bios screenshots of my 3200 cl15 ?

maybe the subtimings are not setting correctly


----------



## datonyb

looking at the screenshots from you
14/14/14/26/42 seems very keen compared to what i get

i have 15/15/15/15/35/50 (which the taichi changes itself on boot to *16*/15/15/15/35/50 )
i also have another set of notes for cl14 (unknown source that i think i tried)

14/14/14/14/35/*75*

both are 1T

and i have geardown set to auto (which i think defaults to off)


----------



## ADRO3

OK, any of you can help me with BSOD issue.

got my Ryzen 7 1700 on 3.9 on 1.35v. I am using offset to get that voltage because I got multi bug where i cannot just fix it because it goes to 1.5 ghz. so i have set it 1.225 + 0.125 offset and in windows i get 1.325 - 1.337v. I have run aida for several hours with 0 issues fully stable. Also cinebench stable and gaming, operating stable.

I also got samsung b-die single rank ram running 3466 cl15 that I have stress tested with hcl memtest to 400% without any errors.

In last month or so i got 2 BSOD resets and one fully random reset without BSOD just straight from browser to black screen, fans to maximum and no boot, after restarting manualy booted normal.

When i go into event viewer from windows i cannot or i dont know how to see what went wrong. Only error i can read from event viewer is kernel-power critical error but windows get that error whenever you get BSOD, it doesent explain why has it happened.

So does any of you guys have any insight about what happens here and why could i get those BSOD. I cannot replicate them stress testing or doing any action and they happen really rare, as i said 2 BSOD in more then a month.

Is my voltage set up correctly? (using ofset?) Could i have too low voltage no matter it runs stable stress testing? Is it maybe ram issue? I am really confused here...


----------



## Mikkinen

Try to downclock cpu to 38.75 or more vcore (1 step 0.006v)...
Llc is 2?


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> and i have geardown set to auto (which i think defaults to off)


Auto = on


----------



## 23kie

What program is the best way for getting ryzen temp?

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mikkinen

Hwinfo


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikkinen*
> 
> Hwinfo


ShoWs much lower cpu temp than Ryzen Master for me. Thought that was fixed. If Ryzen Master is correct and HWINFO is wrong my system cooling id awful. And yet the 1080ti runs cool?


----------



## Mikkinen

in hwinfo I think it is correct in the ryzen section "cpu tdie", the cpu temperature detected by the motherboard is 10-12° less...


----------



## monitorhero

Hey guys, yesterday I bought myself a Taichi. Now it hasn't arrived yet but do you have any tips on what to look out for before first starting it. Any issues you can expect?
My rig is a 1800x, 32GB G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GVK, Geforce GTX 1080, Sandsik SSD 480 Plus and a Soundblaster Z. I want to run the system on stock at first and see how it works. Do I have to keep anything in mind before starting? Any bios options I need to look out for on the first run? Thanks in advance.


----------



## polkfan

So what LLC settings are you guys using? I just bought this board and figured i would do what i always did and use LLC3

Also is it normal to have idle voltage drop to like 0.560V even with cool and quiet disabled and C6

Currently trying 1.35V 3.8Ghz


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monitorhero*
> 
> Hey guys, yesterday I bought myself a Taichi. Now it hasn't arrived yet but do you have any tips on what to look out for before first starting it. Any issues you can expect?
> My rig is a 1800x, 32GB G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GVK, Geforce GTX 1080, Sandsik SSD 480 Plus and a Soundblaster Z. I want to run the system on stock at first and see how it works. Do I have to keep anything in mind before starting? Any bios options I need to look out for on the first run? Thanks in advance.


Meh typical bios update as soon as you have everything plugged in you have 2 16GB sticks so i'm not sure how that will OC but it will be better then 4 8GB sticks

You are going to enjoy nice VRM temps that is for darn sure i can't even push mine to 60C yet haha still testing things out though very nice interface it doesn't look childish


----------



## jamexman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Does anyone here with taichi have this memory CMK16GX4M2B3200C16?
> 
> At what speed can you run it?


What version? If 5.39 (look at the sticker) look at my post a few pages back. Just one tweak and runs 3200 mhz fine.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> So what LLC settings are you guys using? I just bought this board and figured i would do what i always did and use LLC3
> 
> Also is it normal to have idle voltage drop to like 0.560V even with cool and quiet disabled and C6
> 
> ]


its only normal after bios version 3 or 3.1

before mine sat at 1.3 volts idle or load
after bios 3.1 even as you say with c&q off it drops at times to 0.4 volts

it has not been an issue for stability so im happy it does it

mines set at 3.9 and 1.3volts in pstates


----------



## monitorhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Meh typical bios update as soon as you have everything plugged in you have 2 16GB sticks so i'm not sure how that will OC but it will be better then 4 8GB sticks
> 
> You are going to enjoy nice VRM temps that is for darn sure i can't even push mine to 60C yet haha still testing things out though very nice interface it doesn't look childish


Do you guys think we can ever expect higher clock speeds on ryzen with more than 16gb of ram? I think this is a little disappointing so far. Hope i can reach a high stable speed there. One of the reasons i went with taichi. It seems to do pretty well compared to mid range am4 boards.


----------



## makemerush

I'm sure we have a decent wait before 32GB of ram can OC to 3200+ with tight timings.Next AGESA update perhaps...

In the meantime, I've gotten CL14 3333 out of my b-die CL16 3600. I've only got two sticks of single rank memory though...


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makemerush*
> 
> I'm sure we have a decent wait before 32GB of ram can OC to 3200+ with tight timings.Next AGESA update perhaps...
> 
> In the meantime, I've gotten CL14 3333 out of my b-die CL16 3600. I've only got two sticks of single rank memory though...


This user also only has 2 sticks he has 2 16GB sticks i'm not sure how it works has to be better then 4 8GB sticks.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makemerush*
> 
> I'm sure we have a decent wait before 32GB of ram can OC to 3200+ with tight timings.Next AGESA update perhaps...
> 
> In the meantime, I've gotten CL14 3333 out of my b-die CL16 3600. I've only got two sticks of single rank memory though...


X370 Fat Pro Gaming (same as Taichi) with 4 x 8GB G-Skill Flare X @ 3333MHz with 3200MHz timings. Been running this 24/7 for a while now perfectly stable with 1800X @ 3.9GHz....had to up vcore from 1.35v to 1.375 to get the mem stable with 1.375 mem volts as well....increasing mem volts didn't help stability at this mem frequency only vcore helped make it stable.


----------



## monitorhero

I read that DR modules are harder to overclock than SR modules. But I hope I can get a decent speed with my kit. Maybe I shouldn't have spent so much money on 3200. Looks like it was unnecessary. At least it has CL14

So far I am a little reluctant to flash the Bios because it has no backup function like other boards.
@chew* for upgrading (not downgrading) would you still use dos? (saw your video on dos flashing) and what tool did you use to make a bootable dos stick?


----------



## makemerush

That's good news. Maybe I will try adding a couple of matched sticks then (if I can find some)!

Has anybody gotten 3600 out of their b-die at CL15 or CL16?

I had instability in 2.30 at anything above ~3400+ @ CL15/16 so I haven't tried pushing it past 3333 CL14 since then.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makemerush*
> 
> That's good news. Maybe I will try adding a couple of matched sticks then (if I can find some)!
> 
> Has anybody gotten 3600 out of their b-die at CL15 or CL16?
> 
> I had instability in 2.30 at anything above ~3400+ @ CL15/16 so I haven't tried pushing it past 3333 CL14 since then.


Wouldn't tighter timings @ 3200MHz win out over looser timings at 3600MHz?????????


----------



## DR4G00N

Got parts for my ryzen upgrade a couple days ago.

R7 1700
X370 Taichi
G.skill Trident Z 2x8GB 3200 CL14

So far I have it running well at:
3.9GHz 1.35-1.375V
3600 14-13-13-34 1T 1.5V


----------



## makemerush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Wouldn't tighter timings @ 3200MHz win out over looser timings at 3600MHz?????????


It probably depends on the application, but from what I understand, tighter timings are less beneficial on Ryzen than high clock speeds because of the infinity fabric.


----------



## chew*

That was the original thinking.

The tried trued and proven proves that latency after 3200 matters and if you have to sacrifice it its pointless.

Thats not even discussing the fact that a legit 3600 imc proven stable ( real stability ) is rare as hens teeth further leading to the conclusion 3200-3466 tight is a realistic goal.

Lets not even talk about headroom lost on cpu ocs by chasing high mem speeds.


----------



## xethi

Capture.JPG 76k .JPG file


does the copy at these speed is normal? wanted to ask do you use anything else then aida to test ram speeds chew?

also which sub timings affect copy read or write speeds or where can someone learn about those?:]


----------



## chew*

that copy looks right.

I use 32m PI and some other benches that are either single thread biased with memory impact or multi thread biased with memory impact as I found that tuning one way usually very very tight improves ST performance but hits MT performance which seems rather odd imo but those are the results.

I tend to lean towards the ST since the MT is already decent on Ryzen and ST is its weakness.


----------



## chew*

that copy looks right.

I use 32m PI and some other benches that are either single thread biased with memory impact or multi thread biased with memory impact as I found that tuning one way usually very very tight improves ST performance but hits MT performance which seems rather odd imo but those are the results.

I tend to lean towards the ST since the MT is already decent on Ryzen and ST is its weakness.


----------



## chew*

that copy looks right.

I use 32m PI and some other benches that are either single thread biased with memory impact or multi thread biased with memory impact as I found that tuning one way usually very very tight improves ST performance but hits MT performance which seems rather odd imo but those are the results.

I tend to lean towards the ST since the MT is already decent on Ryzen and ST is its weakness.


----------



## chew*

that copy looks right.

I use 32m PI and some other benches that are either single thread biased with memory impact or multi thread biased with memory impact as I found that tuning one way usually very very tight improves ST performance but hits MT performance which seems rather odd imo but those are the results.

I tend to lean towards the ST since the MT is already decent on Ryzen and ST is its weakness.


----------



## chew*

that copy looks right.

I use 32m PI and some other benches that are either single thread biased with memory impact or multi thread biased with memory impact as I found that tuning one way usually very very tight improves ST performance but hits MT performance which seems rather odd imo but those are the results.

I tend to lean towards the ST since the MT is already decent on Ryzen and ST is its weakness.


----------



## monitorhero

Hey guys,

I finally installed my Taichi and it works but Dr Debug shows me *Error Code 24*
Is anyone familiar with it? I already checked my ram if it is seating properly inside the slot. I also get no errors in Windows or anything. Also swapped the banks but the error is persistant.
Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## chew*

Why are you calling it an error if its posting to windows?

You can change what the debug led does one it has posted and got into windows in bios.


----------



## monitorhero

Sorry chew* but I don't understand. I thought it is only lighting up if there is an error. So constant 24 code does mean it is in Windows?


----------



## chew*

IIrc that's normal. I think when pstate ocing it says OC also you can use it to report cpu temps in realtime but I believe temps are wrong and I haven't checked if fixed but reported poor MT performance when debug was configure to report temps.

Think you can set it to be blank once booted as well.


----------



## kmac20

There is actually an option to enable or disable the Dr Debug if there are no errors so you might just have it turned on and 24 might be the normal code for windows as chew says.

Lots of boards have "normal codes" that just stay on when theres no problems. Big example: on my last board, a gigabyte for my LGA 1155, A0 was the normal code that would stay light when everything was fine and booted and in Windows.

I'd suggest either disabling that option or just living with it. I personally have it disabled because I just dont want the debug code to be light up while I'm doing computing if theres no errors.


----------



## monitorhero

Hey guys thanks for the explanation. I turned it on to see if there were any errors with the board. I didn't know there were also normal codes.


----------



## ShogoXT

Does anyone have any advice on how to get more speed out of my B die memory?
I cannot get The Stilts timings to work at any setting, is there a "safer" timing set?
Current stable is set XMP and reduce to 3200, then set command rate to 2T.
Current SOC at 1.125v with LLC 3 fixed. Ive tried changing that, the RAM voltage, and ProcODT with no luck.
XMP sets main timings shown in image and also sets tRFC to 607-451-278.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## cscottm

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping someone can help clarify a few questions I have.

1. I've noticed in the bios, there are 2 CPU voltage settings. CPU voltage and CPU vcore voltage. What is the difference between these 2? Can both be set at same number?

2. To my understanding, when using offset, it's the number in the grey box + the number specified due the offset = new desired voltage and depending on the llc level will auto drop the voltage, based on level selected. Let's say someone set llc to level 1 and the offset was set to be a total of 1.45v, wouldn't that be the same as setting fixed voltage to 1.45 and llc to level 1, or an I missing something?

3. I've noticed some people mention to use pstate to overclock instead of the oc section. I cannot wrap my head around why using this is better. I usually have my oc: set multiplier to x, fixed voltage to y and after successful stress testing, call it a day. Can pstate oc help get a higher speed compared to using the regular oc section?

4. What is the maximum cpu voltage to use for 24/7? I've read that 1.40v and below for 24/7 and max is 1.50v for testing or short period of time. In this thread, I thought I read that 1.425 to 1.45 was ok for 24/7

5. What are the max speeds you are able to use on memory when using 4 memory sticks? I purchased 2 8x2 lots of the Galax 3600 and noticed when I used all 4 sticks 2800 seemed to be the max speed, while using 2, the max speed I got was 3200.

Thanks in advance


----------



## polkfan

Does anyone know what senor for CPU temp the fan headers run at? I ran R15 and i have my fans set to jump to 75% usage whenever CPU temp goes above 45C but it didn't do it i notice in hwinfo that CPU went to 62.5C max but my CPU temp under my boards ratings was 44.5C?


----------



## Mikkinen

Sensor for fan in bios is cpu temp by mobo (44.5)... But really temp is in cpu ryzen string (62.5)...
When you customize fan setting consider this...


----------



## coreykill99

I gave up on my board due to the buggy fan control honestly. couldn't stand it. and it never worked for me. even rma'd a board over it and it still didn't work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cscottm*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help clarify a few questions I have.
> 
> 1. I've noticed in the bios, there are 2 CPU voltage settings. CPU voltage and CPU vcore voltage. What is the difference between these 2? Can both be set at same number?
> 
> 2. To my understanding, when using offset, it's the number in the grey box + the number specified due the offset = new desired voltage and depending on the llc level will auto drop the voltage, based on level selected. Let's say someone set llc to level 1 and the offset was set to be a total of 1.45v, wouldn't that be the same as setting fixed voltage to 1.45 and llc to level 1, or an I missing something?
> 
> 3. I've noticed some people mention to use pstate to overclock instead of the oc section. I cannot wrap my head around why using this is better. I usually have my oc: set multiplier to x, fixed voltage to y and after successful stress testing, call it a day. Can pstate oc help get a higher speed compared to using the regular oc section?
> 
> 4. What is the maximum cpu voltage to use for 24/7? I've read that 1.40v and below for 24/7 and max is 1.50v for testing or short period of time. In this thread, I thought I read that 1.425 to 1.45 was ok for 24/7
> 
> 5. What are the max speeds you are able to use on memory when using 4 memory sticks? I purchased 2 8x2 lots of the Galax 3600 and noticed when I used all 4 sticks 2800 seemed to be the max speed, while using 2, the max speed I got was 3200.
> 
> Thanks in advance


give a few answers, with what im comfortable on sharing.

1 the cpu voltages, the one at the top and the one at the bottom of the page. on my boards they had to be set exactly the same value otherwise the voltages never took.

not quite sure on number 2.
LLC compensates for Vdroop. the voltage falloff when the cpu is under load. it shouldn't lower the voltage by any means, however the lower LLC number the less extra voltage is added. are you using a negative offset on the Vcore? if you are you could probably lessen the negative offset and turn off LLC.

3. I have tried Pstate OC's a few times on a few boards now. and in my opinion. its unnecessary, causes all sorts of headaches adds to the settings you have to play with and does not save you hardly and power/heat. think the difference of load on pstates and fixed voltage "depending" was something like 10-20W and honestly I have tried the same OC with p states and fixed. and the fixed voltage chip ran cooler when at idle the the pstate that down clocked. its all to due with the intelligent power gating built into the new chips. a lot of folks like Pstates however because of the fact of reducing Vcore when the chip isnt doing anything. thinking that pushing the voltage into the chip isnt the best for it at idle. I dont think its that big a deal. youll find folks on both sides of the fence who say the changing voltages of Pstates isnt good for the chip either.

4 last "offically unoffical" answer I have seen is 1.35~ish is ok for 24/7 and 1.45 is the operable reccomended max. but the longevity of the chip cannot be guaranteed, but this typically means years down the line. anything higher than that and your playing with fire. but some folks don't care. seen a few OC's of 4ghz with people running 1.46-7 ish its all up to you. amd dosent warranty any of it anyway so just questions can you handle the heat output and how bad do you want 4GHZ.

5 your doing better than the "offical" support then. last I seen single rank dual channel 4 dimms was only supported for 2100MHZ or so,
you have 2800 that's pretty decent. I would play around with some voltages you can try giving the SOC a very "slight" bump and see if it helps. it never did for me though. some say giving the chip a little extra Vcore can help things. or playing with PODT settings, or you could try bench marking it with aida latency testing and try loosening the timings and pushing the strap higher to see if things improve.

hope that was some help. if not feel free to ignore.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikkinen*
> 
> Sensor for fan in bios is cpu temp by mobo (44.5)... But really temp is in cpu ryzen string (62.5)...
> When you customize fan setting consider this...


Could you explain what that means? Actual cpu temp is ~20c higher than the cpu sensor? Ryzen Master shows much higher cpu temps for me, about 20c higher. That means my 1700 is idling at 60c and hitting 80+c at load with a D15 cooler on it. That cannot be right. My 7700k at 4.9 ran cooler than that.


----------



## pschorr1123

@taem I believe he is saying that the actual CPU temp is what is reported in Cpu(Tctcl/Tdie) Which is 62.5 in the above screen shot. Bios 3.10 and up allow you to have your fans ramp up based on this temp instead of the much lower reported value of CPU temp

.


----------



## st3roids1

is there a similar post for taichi like theres is for asus rog about overclocking memory

(https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YSZB70P71Kd4iAyxSpAZf0lc2GmyALKJOQ7vA1MhV2s/pub?output=html&widget=true)


----------



## mfsamandsons

sorry late to the party here,

I have the 1800x 64gb 4x16 fortis. Anyone overclock with this?


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Anyone know if you can set cpu "spread spectrum" on the taichi?


----------



## chew*

Do not think its an option. It may auto change when you overclock.

I will ping them and ask for option.

Disabled would be optimal when overclocking.


----------



## TMatzelle60

How is the Taichi motherboard looking at getting it with the 1800x since i dont overclock. Will it be good for gaming?


----------



## chew*

Its a solid design.

Needs bios work still but its being worked on.

Need good ram to get the most potential in gaming on ryzen.


----------



## Mikkinen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> @taem I believe he is saying that the actual CPU temp is what is reported in Cpu(Tctcl/Tdie) Which is 62.5 in the above screen shot. Bios 3.10 and up allow you to have your fans ramp up based on this temp instead of the much lower reported value of CPU temp


Yes, in bios the fan ramp up based on 44.5°


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Do not think its an option. It may auto change when you overclock.
> 
> I will ping them and ask for option.
> 
> Disabled would be optimal when overclocking.


That'd be nice. My FSB is shaky even it's set to 100 MHz on BIOS, goes up to 104 sometimes (or at least that's what HWinfo64 Beta shows)


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Do not think its an option. It may auto change when you overclock.
> 
> I will ping them and ask for option.
> 
> Disabled would be optimal when overclocking.


Thanks, see you are all over OCN.

Probably get trolled a lot ?









What exactly do you do for AMD ?


----------



## chew*

Not much really.

I know how to squeeze the performance out of there hardware no matter what they change over the years no matter what circumstances or cooling.

I share findings/results/help end users/vendors.

They seem to appreciate it.

Been like this for years.


----------



## sierra248

Hey chew, my Ryzen has been running perfect for 3-4 months without a single even entering of the bios, now upon boot I get an 01 error? It will run mem check 3 times then boot at 3200. Can't figure it out, I'm still on 2.40 bios too as everything was running so great? Could 8t have been a windows update or somethin? Seems weird, before I update the bios and have to re overclock it and re do all your custom memory latency settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Not much really.
> 
> I know how to squeeze the performance out of there hardware no matter what they change over the years no matter what circumstances or cooling.
> 
> I share findings/results/help end users/vendors.
> 
> They seem to appreciate it.
> 
> Been like this for years.


----------



## chew*

Getting 01 loading profiles as well on 3.0 bios but if i do it in steps no 01.

Seems to not like my pstate oc as part of my profile...but no choice currently until multi bug is sorted.

I have worked out some new settings on x399 that I have ported to x370 that offers very good performance.

Still testing the max threshold and fine tuning but from what I can tell 3333/3466 is fast/stable and cpu dependant on which you can run.


----------



## polkfan

So i've been tweaking a bit more trying to squeeze just a few 25mhz here and there and i'm using LLC3 and i noticed my system is a lot more stable at 1.35V even at 4ghz then it was without changing default LLC settings whatever they where have no idea i know at LLC3 my VCORE under load stays at 1.344V so pretty close to my settings.

For some reason probably going back years i was always under the impression that LLC3 is the best out of all the settings when overclocking i have no experince with this since i haven't touched LLC in years heck last time was when i was overclocking my old Athlon II x4 620 on a Asus m4a785-m board.

Anyways haven't ran Prime 95 blend yet but Wprime 1024 passed and i ran R15 a few times it makes me think that i might be able to get just a tiny bit more and at least get me to 1700 scores in R15.

Just again want to ask what LLC settings do most of you guys use on this board?


----------



## sierra248

(Ryzen 1700)I updated bios and reset everything to your fast memory timings @ [email protected] @ 1.2875 Volts and mem at 3333, everything works fine now? Weird as these are same exact settings I've had for months with zero problems. Oh my ram is at 1.4. my default memory speeds had changed with the new Bios, one was even lower then yours, was a 48, you had 51, I left at 48? So primes running a custom 14 Gig test. We'll see if it makes it over night? Thanks Chew! .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Getting 01 loading profiles as well on 3.0 bios but if i do it in steps no 01.
> 
> Seems to not like my pstate oc as part of my profile...but no choice currently until multi bug is sorted.
> 
> I have worked out some new settings on x399 that I have ported to x370 that offers very good performance.
> 
> Still testing the max threshold and fine tuning but from what I can tell 3333/3466 is fast/stable and cpu dependant on which you can run.


----------



## sierra248

I know others have said I’m wrong but LLC1 for both has always been the best with this board for me. If I go set to LLC3 right now and run prime it will crash. I didn’t win the silicon lottery but I can run 3.8 on 1.2875 very cool and I have a Noctua D15, so if I needed to I can cool it but now it’s all quiet and cool. My chip refuses above 3.8, even 3.850 it will crash no matter if I run fans full and up to 1.45 volts. U can see my setup in post above your last one?


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> I know others have said I'm wrong but LLC1 for both has always been the best with this board for me. If I go set to LLC3 right now and run prime it will crash. I didn't win the silicon lottery but I can run 3.8 on 1.2875 very cool and I have a Noctua D15, so if I needed to I can cool it but now it's all quiet and cool. My chip refuses above 3.8, even 3.850 it will crash no matter if I run fans full and up to 1.45 volts. U can see my setup in post above your last one?


Can you or someone else do a favor for me and show me R15 or prime under load and show me your vcore in CPU-Z and hwinfo64?

At default this board was dropping voltage to low i noticed with default LLC whatever that was set to or if it was off?

https://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/asrock-x370-taichi-motherboard-review/10/

?Our initial efforts of overclocking using Level 1 and Level 2 LLC settings resulted in load CPU voltages that we deemed too high and too far away from our desired 1.4V value. As such, we changed LLC to Level 3, which resulted in a 1.408V load voltage in Cinebench."

For some reason i think this board uses LLC5 at default


----------



## chew*

Use lvl 3 lvl 5 is to low.

Here are some memory settings to try from 3200-3466.

For single rank change bankgroup swap to disabled and bank group swap alt to enabled

Trfc 132/192/312

Geardown enabled for this config only. This config is for DR and SR with the change to BGS.

You should not need more than 1.38v for this profile @ max of 3466.

3600 is a no go as its to tight so don't waste your time.

If it can not pass its just your cpu so don't cram useless voltage at your memory.

I ported these from my x399 to another x370 taichi I just bought and cpu basically dicatates the stable speed. a few do 3333 ones doing 3466 have not tested the rest yet.


----------



## xethi

hi chew,

tried pi 32m but on windows 10 64 did 10min on the 3400 setting 102 bclk 3333mghz . its slow as i think saw you do 6min if not mistaken.

how good of a stresstest is pi 32m?

trying 3466 100bus got better aida and 30sec better on pi 32m. hci 400% coverage.

want to ask as i see you and other going for lower tfaw trrds trrdl are those part of the very important sub timing and fatest way to test its stability is pi 32 good for that as hci and rest takes a lot of time .


----------



## sierra248

These are even faster timings then your last fast timings chart. I'll have to give em a shot. Do you think me running lvl 1 Llc is incorrect also, even as I'm only running 1.2875 volts? Did you do these timing at 3333 on b-die or something else as I'm on b-die? Thanks chew.

Q
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Use lvl 3 lvl 5 is to low.
> 
> Here are some memory settings to try from 3200-3466.
> 
> For single rank change bankgroup swap to disabled and bank group swap alt to enabled
> 
> Trfc 132/192/312
> 
> Geardown enabled for this config only. This config is for DR and SR with the change to BGS.
> 
> You should not need more than 1.38v for this profile @ max of 3466.
> 
> 3600 is a no go as its to tight so don't waste your time.
> 
> If it can not pass its just your cpu so don't cram useless voltage at your memory.
> 
> I ported these from my x399 to another x370 taichi I just bought and cpu basically dicatates the stable speed. a few do 3333 ones doing 3466 have not tested the rest yet.


----------



## chew*

Yep its b die.

Pi 32m needs be done in w7.

W10 has Real time clock issues.


----------



## TH558

Here are my timings if anyone is interested. Passed 3 hours of prime so far. 1.41v 3466 VDDP = 0.88 CLDO_VDDP = 850. VDDP and cldo vddp seem to make a huge difference to stability.
EDIT: Got an error after 4 hours.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> It happens with a fixed voltage range combined with a fixed multiplier...or a fixed voltage over a certain point and any deviation from default multi or any multi over 3.8 on various boards.
> 
> Pstate ocs get around it with an offset voltage.
> 
> Should be sorted soon.
> 
> I'm not reporting any other issues till we get the bios with the fix then I will start from scratch.


Any news on the bios adressing this bug? I received a 1700 replacement and it has this bug when setting vcore past 1.376V, fixed or offset mode, p-states or manual oc, it doesn't mind.


----------



## chew*

news would be bios is released.

its not released so no news.

Its in qualification testing was last I was told.

If that changed there would be a new bios available.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> news would be bios is released.
> 
> its not released so no news.


Thanks so sad









My faulty unit (segfault on linux) wasn't affected by this bug, I could set any vcore value and the multi wasn't stuck at 15.5.


----------



## chew*

sure they will get it sorted, If I had to guess they are very busy with z370 launch.

Keep in mind while you guys may have to deal with the bug if overclocking....I am minus a cpu and a board to get it sorted. least you have a PC


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> sure they will get it sorted, If I had to guess they are very busy with z370 launch.
> 
> Keep in mind while you guys may have to deal with the bug if overclocking....I am minus a cpu and a board to get it sorted. least you have a PC


So sorry to hear that, I didn't know. I've been waiting three weeks for my replacement to arrive, so I know how it feels.

I guess AMD introduced some changes on newer chips, It's the only explanation I can find on why my old unit didn't suffer from this bug. Hope they release that BIOS update soon.

Cheers!


----------



## chew*

I have a feeling it effects vcore and power states so that explains the time it is taking.

Can not have boards sending crazy voltage into chips do to an oversight.


----------



## NubLock42

Hi, I'm new to the thread, I have Corsair RGB LED RAM at 3000 mhz. I'm pretty sure I can use it with the Taichi, however, is it possible to overclock the RAM to 3000 mhz?

On the topic of overclocking, is it possible to overclock my (eventual) R5 1600? If so, how? Is there information in this thread or is there info on youtube that someone can point me to? If it's somewhere in this thread, can someone point me to the right page for me to follow the correct steps to start overclocking?


----------



## sierra248

Chew, these are your last tight timings you posted and your newest, which do you think is better with b-die that has run perfect with your (OLD) tight timing at 3333 and 102 BCLK for months and can run a custom 70% memory test through Prime forever?




Thanks, tom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Use lvl 3 lvl 5 is to low.
> 
> Here are some memory settings to try from 3200-3466.
> 
> For single rank change bankgroup swap to disabled and bank group swap alt to enabled
> 
> Trfc 132/192/312
> 
> Geardown enabled for this config only. This config is for DR and SR with the change to BGS.
> 
> You should not need more than 1.38v for this profile @ max of 3466.
> 
> 3600 is a no go as its to tight so don't waste your time.
> 
> If it can not pass its just your cpu so don't cram useless voltage at your memory.
> 
> I ported these from my x399 to another x370 taichi I just bought and cpu basically dicatates the stable speed. a few do 3333 ones doing 3466 have not tested the rest yet.


----------



## chew*

Im seeing good performance with the newer setup.

I ran the gdm disabled stable tune which aside from 2T was same as my old settings.

@ 3200 Score 60k in geekbench 3.

New settings @ 3200 score 62k in geekbench 3.

I got my x370 and 1400 running prime right now since last night cranking away.

No clue why but the taichis seem to prefer geardown enabled.


----------



## sierra248

Yeah I am able to run 3466 with those and got a 3973 mem score in geek bench 4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Im seeing good performance with the newer setup.
> 
> I ran the gdm disabled stable tune which aside from 2T was same as my old settings.
> 
> @ 3200 Score 60k in geekbench 3.
> 
> New settings @ 3200 score 62k in geekbench 3.
> 
> I got my x370 and 1400 running prime right now since last night cranking away.
> 
> No clue why but the taichis seem to prefer geardown enabled.


----------



## sierra248

Prime is running now. If it makes it through the night 3.8 at 1.275 volts and 3466 with those timings will be nice. I just wish I could get 3.9 stable but I can’t.


----------



## Centauri

Hi all,

Just picked up a Taichi after several months of bad experience with an MSI Mortar.

I'm running the G.Skill 3600MHz CL16 kit. Unlike my Mortar, the 3600 will at least boot at full speed but I crash as soon as I start doing anything intensive.

Is there anything I should set in the BIOS aside from the DRAM voltage to help get full speed on this memory? 3200 @ 14 has always been good and still is on the Taichi.


----------



## Adi1027

Hello everyone.
I'm new to OC so please excuse me my zero knowledge. I have just built my new PC:
MB ASRock X370 Taichi BIOS @ V3.2
CPU AMD Rzyen 7 1700X
RAM 2x8GB G-Skill FlareX 14CL 3200Mhz
PSU Corsair HX750
Cooling Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4
VGA Radeon 6850 (waiting for 1080Ti)
SSD Samsung SM961 256GB

So, I was looking for some good guide how to OC my Ryzen 7 to 4.0 GHz (would be superb). But couldynt find any on ASRock Taichi :/ Almost everywhere I can find things like increase voltage and set to 4.0Ghz. BULL****! There are many other options in Taichi BIOS. Almost no one informs to dissable first Cool n Quiet. Many options are set to AUTO in OC Tweaker tab (ex. CPU Load-Line Calibration etc.).

Could You all be that nice and explain me all the OC Tweaker tab settings and help me with OC my Ryzen 1700X? My RAM runs with no problems at 3200MHz. I really need Your guidence friends.
Please help me, I'm desperate because just increasing CPU Voltage and setting it even 3,9GHz dont give me stable result (while OCCT testing it crashes after some time).
Thank You in advance!


----------



## chew*

Ok so I broke it down like this.

Here is my old timings.

Nothing wrong with them but this is hard to run for quite a few sticks...as you can see there is a reason its hard....its damn fast.



New timings are much easier to run especially for dual rank.

Decent Performance still but easier to run.



And here is the End Game which I admittedly have not had time to test yet.

Combine the best of the old with the best of the new and we get this.


----------



## Adi1027

While still waiting for any reply to my previous post i want to ask about something very weird. I know about the 1700X 20 degrees temp offset. I have 3 different temps readings so ***?
Aida64 shows I think true temp of CPU, Ryzen master shows it with offset, but Dr.LED give + 40 degrees offset??? Dr LED shows my CPU temp (I set it in BIOS). When I look in BIOS temp is ex. 50 and Dr. Led shows 62 degrees. When OC testing it go up to 85 and shuts down or reset PC. *** is wrong with my PC? Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4 and BIOS go stupid that far?
Can anyone help me please?


----------



## sierra248

It crashed a few times during the night @3433(which I was never able to run on old timings either) so I'm back to running the new timings same as the old ones at [email protected] BCLK. That ran 8 hours Prime no Problems. so it seems your first fast timings were the fastest even though 14,14,14, not 14,13,13 huh. I guess I'll stick with your first timings? I wonder how much further you could tighten those up? I realize all this takes time but if you give me an idea on which ones to try lowering. I'll test em out for ya. I wonder if with the first ones could handle 14,13,13?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Ok so I broke it down like this.
> 
> Here is my old timings.
> 
> Nothing wrong with them but this is hard to run for quite a few sticks...as you can see there is a reason its hard....its damn fast.
> 
> 
> 
> New timings are much easier to run especially for dual rank.
> 
> Decent Performance still but easier to run.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the End Game which I admittedly have not had time to test yet.
> 
> Combine the best of the old with the best of the new and we get this.


----------



## pschorr1123

Chew I have a quick question for you. A while back I mentioned that my system would freeze in the bios and I was afraid to flash as a result. You said that it was because my IMC was unstable. I got my corsair vengeance lpx 3000 15,17,17,17,35,53 kit on sale back in March for only $92.50. Although the red clashes with the rest of my build. It's a Micron B die. I have been lucky and have been running 2933 cl 14,15,15,15,31,47. I tried 3066 loose timings wasn't happening.

So my question is what can I do to stabilize the IMC without lowering the speed? I rarely need to go into the bios for anything but when I do it is rather annoying. It is rock solid in Windows and when I flash I follow your advice of pulling one stick of ram out along with setting bios defaults. The SOC is set to 1.10 by default once the xmp profile is loaded. Also if I were to get a better memory kit would it run at higher speeds or is my IMC a dud?


----------



## chew*

Avg wont gain much over 3200 with bdie.

Good chip can go higher than 3200.

What you will gain is the flexibility of subtiming tuning which can improve performance.

Early on and prelaunch gains were noted from using 2400/2666 strap and bclk to 3200 speeds. This told me that the subtimings from that range were improving performance.

My really tight profiles have ported 2400 strap subs to operate @ 3200-3466 speeds. The issue is its difficult for many sticks to operate stable that tight.

As you can see from the examples above those alone can easily beat what one would think is "better".

Use whats fast not what you think is fast applies here.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> It crashed a few times during the night @3433(which I was never able to run on old timings either) so I'm back to running the new timings same as the old ones at [email protected] BCLK. That ran 8 hours Prime no Problems. so it seems your first fast timings were the fastest even though 14,14,14, not 14,13,13 huh. I guess I'll stick with your first timings? I wonder how much further you could tighten those up? I realize all this takes time but if you give me an idea on which ones to try lowering. I'll test em out for ya. I wonder if with the first ones could handle 14,13,13?


If you look at last template i combined it all. You can try that. Its worth a small boost on the 4 core. As you increase core count the mt gains are substantial.

Example TR 1950x went up roughly 200+ points.

I am doubling up on testing right now to get more work done.

TR on x399 is running those timings @ 3200 and HCI. 1400 and x370 is running those timings @ 3333 and prime.


----------



## sierra248

On that's last tight one what did you run trfc at? With your second ones I'm getting almost 26,000 on geek bench. I forget what the single core was. I'll post it up later.

I'll run it thru Prime memtest overnight tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> If you look at last template i combined it all. You can try that. Its worth a small boost on the 4 core. As you increase core count the mt gains are substantial.
> 
> Example TR 1950x went up roughly 200+ points.
> 
> I am doubling up on testing right now to get more work done.
> 
> TR on x399 is running those timings @ 3200 and HCI. 1400 and x370 is running those timings @ 3333 and prime.


----------



## chew*

270/192/132


----------



## chew*

Since I don't have real games installed on the test rig any feedback gains or losses @ 1980x1080 res would be appreciated with any of the profiles even @ 3200.

Im using legacy FM gametests @ 1080p to verify gains but would love any feedback good or bad.


----------



## sierra248

You gotit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Since I don't have real games installed on the test rig any feedback gains or losses @ 1980x1080 res would be appreciated with any of the profiles even @ 3200.
> 
> Im using legacy FM gametests @ 1080p to verify gains but would love any feedback good or bad.


----------



## schubaltz

my stable oc on the mem at 3333mhz cl14 is suddenly unstable after I updated to 3.20. Though on the new bios I can finally boot at 3600mhz cl16 fine though haven't tested it yet. Reverted back to 3.0 as I don't have the time testing timings yet.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xethi*
> 
> hi chew,
> 
> tried pi 32m but on windows 10 64 did 10min on the 3400 setting 102 bclk 3333mghz . its slow as i think saw you do 6min if not mistaken.
> 
> how good of a stresstest is pi 32m?
> 
> trying 3466 100bus got better aida and 30sec better on pi 32m. hci 400% coverage.
> 
> want to ask as i see you and other going for lower tfaw trrds trrdl are those part of the very important sub timing and fatest way to test its stability is pi 32 good for that as hci and rest takes a lot of time .


Use win 7 for Pi.

Windows 10 RealTimeClock gets screwy with bclk in w10.

Its probably the hardest thing to bench on ryzen and get a good result. I would not call it much of a "stress test" but it definitely can pinpoint imc issues.

Iirc my 6 minute run was @ 5.0 on ln2 and high 6 like 6:53. I have faster....but no one has forced me to whip out those backups.

New goal is 5:59.999 and that is going to require a 5.4 gig chip minimum.

Been awhile since I have been able to bench for fun but I think iirc a fast time for a 4000mhz speed is 8:15 range.

Here this belongs to the Taichi guys so I see no more fitting place to post it.

*This is the Current fastest ever PI 32m time ever done on an AMD cpu in the World*

Admittedly it was a poor result and not the best I can do @ 5.1. Was having some issues at the time with the system.


----------



## chew*

@ sierra

We got a Pass (Prime 24 hr+) with the combined timing setup @ 3333 with SR @ 1.38vdimm in bios.



And on the x399 we also got a Pass ( 2000 % coverage ) in memtest @3200 with DR @ 1.36 vdimm in bios.


----------



## xethi

too bad cant try pi32 properly on win 10. need to read about real time clock.

so i guess prime and aida for max stress test with hci and other benchs for performance gains.

is 400% hci enough in between trying to find better subtimings then go for a 1000% or is 2000% really needed?

tried corona 1.3 too went from 2min7sec to 2min1sec with better subtimings.


----------



## Qostarg

New bios on asrock taichi doing my ram to 3600 on XMP 100% stable
Try go to 3866


----------



## sierra248

I got a FAIL with the new timings overnight, but that was at 3333 with a 102 BCLK. I restarted with the same timings with a 100 BCLK. I just started it so we'll see?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> @ sierra
> 
> We got a Pass (Prime 24 hr+) with the combined timing setup @ 3333 with SR @ 1.38vdimm in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> And on the x399 we also got a Pass ( 2000 % coverage ) in memtest @3200 with DR @ 1.36 vdimm in bios.


----------



## prodev42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Hey chew, my Ryzen has been running perfect for 3-4 months without a single even entering of the bios, now upon boot I get an 01 error? It will run mem check 3 times then boot at 3200. Can't figure it out, I'm still on 2.40 bios too as everything was running so great? Could 8t have been a windows update or somethin? Seems weird, before I update the bios and have to re overclock it and re do all your custom memory latency settings?


same thing happen to be me every few weeks too...no idea why.....


----------



## sierra248

Damn Chew you have better memory then me. I’d yet to see anyone run faster timings then me. It crashed even a bclk 100 3333 with them last timings.?


----------



## datonyb

im getting stableish

cold boot = ok
windows okish

get game crashes after maybe 30 mins to 1 hour

i also seem to have a funny issue my taichi just will not boot with geardown off

does anyone here tinker with the cldo-vddp and or the normal vddp ?


----------



## sierra248

Yeah the taichi likes geardown enabled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> im getting stableish
> 
> cold boot = ok
> windows okish
> 
> get game crashes after maybe 30 mins to 1 hour
> 
> i also seem to have a funny issue my taichi just will not boot with geardown off
> 
> does anyone here tinker with the cldo-vddp and or the normal vddp ?


----------



## sierra248

Chew you run dram power down enab”ed or disabled?


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Chew you run dram power down enab"ed or disabled?


good question i was wondering that as well

and advice for cldo-vddp and the vddp


----------



## sierra248

Only in the timing charts chew posts up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> good question i was wondering that as well
> 
> and advice for cldo-vddp and the vddp


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Damn Chew you have better memory then me. I'd yet to see anyone run faster timings then me. It crashed even a bclk 100 3333 with them last timings.?


Can screw with vddp.

Chip dependant but try .02 up and down.

Default is .92

Cldo_vddp is for a memory hole but you can try it.

Like hole as in can boot 3333 can boot 3600 but cant boot 3466.

Power down and all that other stuff i leave alone.

Drive strengths may buy you a tad more stability.


----------



## AvengerUK

Hi Guys,

Recently switched to the Taichi hoping it'll last to Zen 2! - (upon ryzen release, the only mobo in stock was the MSI Pro Carbon - can't begin to say how crap the VRM was on that thing, I could cook my dinner on it! - not to mention the bios...)

My ram & OC works a lot better on the taichi (no surprises there) and I've been working on getting my B-Dye ram optimized (3600 @ CL16, single rank).

I've finally managed to get it stable @ 3333 14-14-14-14-30 - 1T with 1.15 SOC & 1.375v on the ram with my 1800x @ 4025 @ 1.395v

3466 is do-able but not without looser timings (e.g. CL16 2T) so didn't think it was worth it?

I'll admit I don't really know a huge amount when it comes to advanced ram timings - so I was wondering if anyone could take a look to "verify"?


----------



## monitorhero

Hey guys, I am running my Ram on 2933mhz with the xmp profile. What is a reliable program to test the stability of the Ram? I didn't make any changes in the Bios except loading the profile and lowering the speed to 2933mhz.


----------



## coreykill99

HCI memtest is what most around here use.
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/download.html

just open as many instances as you have threads X16 for a 1700
if you have 16gb set each instance to test 850Mb.
let it run for a few hours until you have 1-2000% coverage, or you have an error.


----------



## monitorhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> HCI memtest is what most around here use.
> http://hcidesign.com/memtest/download.html
> 
> just open as many instances as you have threads X16 for a 1700
> if you have 16gb set each instance to test 850Mb.
> let it run for a few hours until you have 1-2000% coverage, or you have an error.


Ok that's what I have been using all along. But it is taking forever until 2000% (approximately 16hours)


----------



## coreykill99

you could also try memtest86 i think it is. its been a while. created a bootable usb and ran that to around 1000% before
how many times have you ran the test to know it takes 16 hours? if your comfortable with it some folks say 1000% is plenty or even 800%
think it all boils down to what you are ok with. if you feel the system is stable and dont want to wait anymore, I dont think anyone will tell you your wrong.
it's not like there's set guidelines for most of this stuff anyway, more of just general guides people follow. no one will come to your house tell you your a bad OC'er and take your system away.

but as a sidenote ill say if you duck out early on some tests if you come back and say your system crashed and took all your data with it. dont think too many would feel bad you you


----------



## monitorhero

I tested before only to 200% and that took me 4 hours already. I was told it should be faster. I have a 1800x.


----------



## coreykill99

yeah. it seems like that should be much much faster. as far as troubleshooting sorry I cant help much on that one. someone else would have to chime in.
but you could try memtest bootable. it does its work in a uefi menu outside of windows. so there shouldnt be any settings to mess with or things to troubleshoot. could see if that goes any faster.
just curious. how much ram do you have? as if you have a ridiculous amount it could take longer. idk about that long though

added memtest link
https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm


----------



## monitorhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> yeah. it seems like that should be much much faster. as far as troubleshooting sorry I cant help much on that one. someone else would have to chime in.
> but you could try memtest bootable. it does its work in a uefi menu outside of windows. so there shouldnt be any settings to mess with or things to troubleshoot. could see if that goes any faster.
> just curious. how much ram do you have? as if you have a ridiculous amount it could take longer. idk about that long though
> 
> added memtest link
> https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm


I have 32Gb. I used memtest86 before to see if the Ram had any problems. Passed without an error but also took at least 10 hours to complete. But since there are no errors I don't believe I have a faulty Ram.

Edit: So I am at 90% at Memtest after 1 hour. So until 2000% it will be at least 16 hours I guess. I ran the test before on a 1700x with Asus b350-plus until the board bricked. Now with a new board and cpu it still takes a long time. But yeah I also don't know what to troubelshoot.


----------



## sierra248

Me and I know Chew just use prime95 before going to bed, click custom and enter in 70-80% of your available RAM and if that passes for 8-24 hours, your def good to go. Prime95 comes with a memtest app but you need to open 6-7 windows or more as the trial version will only test 2047 at a time. I feel prime custom set to 70-80% of the RAM really proves stability or not. Plus if your to tight on your timings, it crashes pretty quickly so you know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monitorhero*
> 
> I have 32Gb. I used memtest86 before to see if the Ram had any problems. Passed without an error but also took at least 10 hours to complete. But since there are no errors I don't believe I have a faulty Ram.
> 
> Edit: So I am at 90% at Memtest after 1 hour. So until 2000% it will be at least 16 hours I guess. I ran the test before on a 1700x with Asus b350-plus until the board bricked. Now with a new board and cpu it still takes a long time. But yeah I also don't know what to troubelshoot.


----------



## chew*

Memtest with 64gb takes about 24 hours for a pass with 32 threads on TR 1950x.

Expect about the same for 32gb on a r7 8 core.

Open 16 instances. Set 1800 per instance.

In rare cases I have had hci fail when prime has not. In most cases prime fails where hci has not so i run hci 24 hours now regardless.

I use both prime 95/hci plus other tests if the system is going into a mission critical environment which 1 of my TR systems are going into. It ran over 24 hours of prime last night right after hci. Now its running aida.

Its going to be a vm for like 20 small machines so. The larger battery of tests i can verify stable in the better off especially as aggressive as i tuned it.

Fwiw geekbench multicore score from beginning @ 3200 14-14-14-28 mem speeds barely broke 60k. Its now doing 62500 @ the same 3200 speeds with tuned/dialed in subs with no changes to cpu clock speed.

Lot of gains to be had as you increase core count.


----------



## monitorhero

Thanks chew* and sierra. I'll give Prime a try after that. I only used Primes blend test so far for a couple of hours.
I don't know much about tuning timings and what to look out for. I never overclocked before so I am a total novice. All those abbreviations are a little overwhelming if you have no idea what they mean and how they relate to each other. If any of you have a comprehensive tutorial on it please share. Same goes for overclocking the CPU. Aside from VCore and Multiplier I don't know anything about it.


----------



## chew*

Seeing a trend with my tuning on the Taichis.

same settings memory wise across platforms.

stomping higher clocked cpu results.


----------



## monitorhero

I noticed that the mouse is very sluggish when I have HCI memtest running. I didn't notice that before. Is that normal behaviour?


----------



## chew*

Your loading up memory/cache and 100% cpu load.

As long as system does not lock up its fairly normal to run sluggish under those conditions providing you get 0 errors.


----------



## xethi

159coro.JPG 195k .JPG file


my best 1 so far for corona started using it because of you chew its fun short test to try out different settings and it actually crashed my pc when iwas trying for higher clock just to bench when cinebench didnt


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xethi*
> 
> 159coro.JPG 195k .JPG file
> 
> 
> my best 1 so far for corona started using it because of you chew its fun short test to try out different settings and it actually crashed my pc when iwas trying for higher clock just to bench when cinebench didnt


When you submit you can type in cpu model or by core count like "Ryzen 7" to see how you stack up vs others


----------



## sierra248

Oh we got a completion going now huh. I'm literally lowering timings almost a single digit one at a time. If I didn't have prime running I'd enter??I'll get in on this in a day or two.i hope I'm not hurting anything on mb by running so many tests for so long. I got the Noctua Fans on Full and all my 7 case fans screaming. LoL, and on top of prime I have war for the planet of the apes playing with VLC on my big screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> When you submit you can type in cpu model or by core count like "Ryzen 7" to see how you stack up vs others


----------



## xethi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> When you submit you can type in cpu model or by core count like "Ryzen 7" to see how you stack up vs others


ah thats cool did think of searching ryzen but didnt do the seach ryzen 7 iam not too badly ranked i guess now ill try for better. i feel iam getting the bug of benching building up slowly :]


----------



## chew*

Ive been locking it in @ 4.0 and testing scaling.

Fyi @ 3333 tuned 1950x is exactly on par with 1400 3333 tuned.

4:08 for 1400
1:02 for 1950x


----------



## NubLock42

Um, Hi, I was wondering how to overclock a Ryzen 5 1600? I've never overclocked before, and nervous about doing it. I've tried before in the past, but I've run into problems with HPET. How do I first get around this to start overclocking my system?


----------



## sierra248

I leave HPET, which I'm not sure is in the taichi bios or not(I have never seen it) to whatever is default. I find most of the default bios settings are best. I have a 1700 so I'm not sure about the 1600, but I'd pick as high a voltage(say 1.35) your comfortable with and then just bumping up the clock to 3900 and stress test. I didn't win the silicone lottery so my 1700 only does 3800 stable, but may as well try. Everyone wants 4.0 ghz but not man6 achieve this. This is very dependent on cooling also. You'll be fine as long as you keep temps and voltage down in the safe range.
It's really pretty easy to overclock, it will either run or not, just don't shoot for the moon. Good Luck

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NubLock42*
> 
> Um, Hi, I was wondering how to overclock a Ryzen 5 1600? I've never overclocked before, and nervous about doing it. I've tried before in the past, but I've run into problems with HPET. How do I first get around this to start overclocking my system?


----------



## przemo171

Hi.
I have a question. My minijack output sizzles/creak/screech. Is it normal?
I checked on several headphones but no difference.


----------



## sierra248

No not normal, I get very good sound from the taichi front mini jack. Try plugging direct into back, I'll bet it's your case that's the problem, not the board.

I just reread your post, maybe your using the back? If so did you download the latest realtech sound drivers from asrock?


----------



## przemo171

Yes I am using the back. I have latest drivers from asrock.


----------



## sierra248

No then it's not normal at all. Hate to say it but I'd return the board. Which is a pain in butt I know but that can't be right. Does it do it thru regular speakers also? A MB is such a pain in ass to replace too as it's basically rebuilding whole damn thing. I'd try some speakers first. I used very good headphones and just tried playing music and it's crystal clear but I do have a set of apple buds that sound horribly crackly and buzzy.

My front speakers sound fine too, there monitor add on speakers but they don't crackle or anything. Everything is clear and good.

I just tried the headphones that sound horrible( iPhone headphones) and they sound fine in my iPad. Maybe your headphones are not seating well as I thought the mini jack on my earbuds was bad but after trying them in the iPad there fine. Food for thought.


----------



## przemo171

I checked on a few headphones and on ordinary speakers. I checked the remaining output sockets and it is the same.


----------



## kmac20

Hey what's up guys? Sorry I haven't been posting I been super busy. New owners bought my job and I was doing a build for a friend's girlfriend for her birthday. Anyway question time:

I just upgraded from a GTX 1060 to a GTX 1080. I also bought GTA 5. Now lately when I've been playing I have been getting CRAZY HARDCORE CRASHES. Like so hardcore that after I restart I get blue screen loops. I have had to reinstall Windows. Twice now.

I have gotten everything from system thread exception errors to graphics driver problems to memory debug code errors, VGA card debug codes, and even once a CPU debug code.

However I have also now teice gotten a 0E code. 0E is not a listed Dr debug code, it does not exist.

I'm wondering if my board has gone bad. Or if it's the memory or if it's just software as when I'm in safe mode no issues. But the 0E code troubles me as it's not a real code.

Anyone ever experienced any sort of similar problems? I've played other games GTA is the only one that has triggered this. Safe mode everything runs fine even after I've triggered the blue screen which made me think at first it was just driver or software issues. Which it still might be. But now I feel it could be anything and I'm going to have to start attempting to cause this error after swapping parts around to see if I can isolate it.

I managed to play more GTA after default clocking my video card thinking that was it and it was fine. Then it happened again. Once again I play CSGO, shadow of Mordor (not war) DoDS and nothing else has triggered his. I'm thinking maybe GTA 5 cranked up that hard is enough to stress everything out enough to bring this to the surface. Because last time it happened within like 49 hours of a fresh install. But at this point I honestly have no idea what it could be.

Any input? Chew you have any ideas? The 0E really makes me think it might be the board but I know bad memory can cause weird issues too. However once again the only new part is the 1080. Then again I didn't play GTA 5 before that because I didn't own it.

Any input is greatly appreciated. This is really buggin me as I use my PC for everything (including watching TV) and can't afford to be reinstalling windows every two days. I'm afraid to even play GTA 5 now lol.


----------



## chew*

Try hci eliminate memory from equasion first.


----------



## sierra248

Had a weird one today Chew. While tightening timings which kept failing. I wanted to make sure your old timing chart I been running for months without problem would pass an 8 hour prime. Rebooted in first hour, I was like what the hell? These are my go to timings? Turns out Cool and Quiet which I had disabled as to not run Cool and Quiet and get max POWER! Well I enabled Cool and Quiet and everything running perfect again. Well except my WiFi adapter crashed during the prime run, which hasn't ever happend before? I'm still running prime and watching a movie but I'm sure it will correct after a reboot. Oddity though, maybe because I'm running a 102 bclk? So make sure you have cool and Quiet enabled as it somehow does have an effect on lowering timings and stability with them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Try hci eliminate memory from equasion first.


----------



## chew*

I find generally screwing with AMDs settings period effect stability and performance.

just by exceeding there speced clocks is an auto over ride which is more stable.

I spent a lot of time playing with various cpu's last night.

literally cpu means everything.

every cpu I used the board reacted different from 01 post code hangs just trying 3333 to flawlessly booting 3600 without baby steps.

interestingly enough my good imc chips are horrible clock speed chips and vice versa.

also the pstate OC crap is highly unreliable over 3.8

the bug is fixed on my asus and the cpu's oc way better manually then with the current state of being forced to avoid bug on asrock via pstates.


----------



## sierra248

Good info, what timings do you run 3600 at?


----------



## kmac20

Is hci better than memtest86? because when I first got this pc i ran memtest86 for 8 hours with not a single error. I learned a bit later that about 1 hour of memtest is 1gb, so I have 16 so thats not everything (unless the dual lane factors into that) but I'll try that if its better than memtest86.

I have also ran a p95 blend in the past for many hours as well, not a single error either once I got my CPU and mem speeds stable. I did however run memtest86 when the memory was set to default 2133 not at its current 3066 so I have no idea if this would make a difference either.

Also if the motherboard was the problem in particular ram slots couldn't I still get errors on the memory as a result? I could always borrow a stick from a friend I'm just curious about these answers.

And just a note I have my memory set to the XMP profile but speed at 3066 cause it doesn't like to boot easily at 3200 which is what its rated for.

I also got another memory code when I just started up but once again cleared by restarting 9not even clearing CMOS). I think I'll clear the CMOS overnight.

I"m not a memory expert by any means I normally don't mess with timings although I am totally aware that memory (or bad memory slots) can cause crazy amounts of random problems.


----------



## kmac20

Well regardless I just ran 8 instances of HCI with 98%+ physical memory load all past 100% with 0 errors. Soooo....

I still feel like theres some software problem here, but its also starting to now mean the board is the main hardware culprit and the graphics card would be #2. I still dont understand any of this but these more frequent error codes INCLUDING that weird one thats not even listed is startin to bug me.

Again while I have had random memory error codes prior to the GPU install, it seems more frequent since. IDK i'll clear cmos overnight leaving the battery out, take it from there.

Yes I am aware that I could run HCI longer but according to even them 95% of bad memory is discovered after 100% and I ran them till about 125-130% so Im feelin the memory is out.

I was getting graphics driver issues. IDK. AT least the memory is checked off the list in my book. This is very odd happenings.

IIRC the first bluescreen (perhaps both of the "firsts") had to do with a driver error, then were followed by system thread exception errors and in one instance a attempt to write to read only error. But mostly all system thread exceptions.

I know driver freak outs can also cause some issues. There was a new nvidia driver released yesterday, lets give that a bit of a spin. Still afraid to run GTA until I"ve done a bit mo re. Perhaps I'll borrow the 1060 I sold to my friend and let him use the 1080 for a bit and give that a whirl to isolate something else.


----------



## polkfan

You ever try putting your 1060 back in to make sure your 1080 is fine?


----------



## kmac20

That is actually what I want to do, but I sold my 1060 to a friend when I was doing a build for his GF for her birthfday, mso I dont have it in my possession currently But yes I want to try this


----------



## lowdog

Run HCI memtest till you reach 1000% to be sure mem is stable.....Iv'e had a mem overclock fail at over 400%, had to increase cpu vcore by .0375 on my 18000X overclock of 3.9GHz (which was at 3.5v LLC 5 3.15v real load checked with DM and prime stable) before my 32GB 4 x 8GB G-Skill Flare X b-die would pass 1000% @ 3200Mhz...also tested 1000% @ 3333Mhz with timings from 3200 settings and it's stable.......need to find another spare 24 hours to test chews tightened timings but not sure how much of a difference they will make for me as I mainly use my rig for gaming and burning the odd movie


----------



## sierra248

The timings mostly effect game play. Doesn't really make much if any in cpu intensive stuff like video editing and such.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Run HCI memtest till you reach 1000% to be sure mem is stable.....Iv'e had a mem overclock fail at over 400%, had to increase cpu vcore by .0375 on my 18000X overclock of 3.9GHz (which was at 3.5v LLC 5 3.15v real load checked with DM and prime stable) before my 32GB 4 x 8GB G-Skill Flare X b-die would pass 1000% @ 3200Mhz...also tested 1000% @ 3333Mhz with timings from 3200 settings and it's stable.......need to find another spare 24 hours to test chews tightened timings but not sure how much of a difference they will make for me as I mainly use my rig for gaming and burning the odd movie


----------



## sierra248

Well damn if your not right chew. I am running the old fast timings now at 3466 with 14,13,13,13. They way I got it stable was to take my overclock from 3800 to 3700 on a 100 BCLK anD I've had prime going for 6 hours. 8t does seem the cpu has an effect on the timings. Now I know 3700 is nothing great but it allowed me to get my mem9ry timings super tight. I'm gonna keep lowering timings till fail, I'll then post them.

I have a stupid question that I should have asked long ago, Does it matter if I just enter in my overclock at top of bios page to say 3700 and directly under, enter in my voltage, say 1.2875? Or should I use the offset cpu speed and voltage lower down on the page? I ask because I've always just done it the first way but it seems so redundant that they have it where you do it by offset too? Like say on one of your Ryzen 7 chips that clock well, what settings do you enter as I've always left the offsets at auto and overclocked in the top part? I don't understand why the reduce between just entering your OC and us8ng the offset? Also I think you've said you use level 3 Llc, when I push mine I been running Llc level one for both for at least my system likes llc1?

Thanks man, I'll post up timings very soon at 3466, I'm so happy to run tight tim8ngs at 3466, I didn't like bumping the BCLK up when at 3333.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I find generally screwing with AMDs settings period effect stability and performance.
> 
> just by exceeding there speced clocks is an auto over ride which is more stable.
> 
> I spent a lot of time playing with various cpu's last night.
> 
> literally cpu means everything.
> 
> every cpu I used the board reacted different from 01 post code hangs just trying 3333 to flawlessly booting 3600 without baby steps.
> 
> interestingly enough my good imc chips are horrible clock speed chips and vice versa.
> 
> also the pstate OC crap is highly unreliable over 3.8
> 
> the bug is fixed on my asus and the cpu's oc way better manually then with the current state of being forced to avoid bug on asrock via pstates.


----------



## chew*

I used to set volts at bottom till the bug.

chip dependant I can do the top frequency and voltage or I need to do pstates.....which sucks.


----------



## SimpleJoint

I just ran AMD master and I think I screwed something up. I was bumping up the OC. Well I hit apply, rebooted and now it gets to where it starts loading windows and crashes. Any idea how to go back to the stock?

*edit after rebooting a bunch and into safe mode, which wouldn't let me open ryzen master, it just defaulted to OC.


----------



## sierra248

Whats the bug. ive seen u mention before? Also for your max overclocks, how many volts u run and what llc do you usually find more stable.

Do we know why there are two ways to overclock, the top one or bottom offset. it seems so redundant?
Thanks Chew.

This is what I'm currently testing and alls good so far at 3466


270/192/132


----------



## chew*

Get stuck 22 or 15 multi if you overclock.


----------



## kmac20

I"m more looking for errors than stability right now. Because I get a hardcore crash in GTA 5 that causes blue screen looping and a fresh install of windows.

I use my computer for EVERYTHING. I don't have a cable box, I watch all my media on this, do all my work on it (not for my job just any work in general) do all my gaming on it, its my entire media center and more. So the fact that I am literally afraid to open one of the most recent games i just paid 35$ on because I'm worried it'll cause downtime for me is really frustrating.

Its not like downtime affects my income, but it 100% impacts my free time entirely.

I'll probably run HCI again either overnight or while at work tomorrow.


----------



## gimpinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Get stuck 22 or 15 multi if you overclock.


Is there a link to this bug? I can reliably reproduce it using the vcore voltage setting at the "bottom" of the advance OC page. Through trial and error I've managed to eliminate the issue entirely using pstates and voltage settings on the advance page, which has lead to new experiences of paranoia and suspicion.

Is this a 50/50 type of bug, and If not, can anyone else adjust Pstates to clock at or above 3.9gig?
Am I overclocked or could the displayed 'ones and zeroes' be inaccurate? What is the meaning of life? Why do we dream? Where do we go when we die? etc..

Thanks in advance! You guys have been very helpful (or perhaps insightful) in my tweakeresque memory adventures, for better or for less better.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I"m more looking for errors than stability right now. Because I get a hardcore crash in GTA 5 that causes blue screen looping and a fresh install of windows.
> 
> I use my computer for EVERYTHING. I don't have a cable box, I watch all my media on this, do all my work on it (not for my job just any work in general) do all my gaming on it, its my entire media center and more. So the fact that I am literally afraid to open one of the most recent games i just paid 35$ on because I'm worried it'll cause downtime for me is really frustrating.
> 
> Its not like downtime affects my income, but it 100% impacts my free time entirely.
> 
> I'll probably run HCI again either overnight or while at work tomorrow.


Same my PC is my everything PC, Stress test things when you are gone and try and find stable slower settings for now that's what i do i think something might be wrong with your GPU did you try running furmark(heaven bench) for a good 1 hour or 2?

If so try simply 2933mhz at the timings the sticks are rated at with 3200mhz.

"Once again I play CSGO, shadow of Mordor (not war) DoDS"

CSGO won't push your GPU at 100% usage with ryzen, shadow of mordor has a frame rate cap of 100 i think, and Day of Defeat: Source(? sorry i think that's the game) for sure won't push that gpu to the limit.

Push the 1080 its a beast make sure its not that, it's weird you had no issues until you bought it.


----------



## Korrektor

Hi guys.
I've recently purchased the Ryzen 1700x / x370 Taichi and made some basic tweaks in order to achieve decent OC and performance.
I'm actually quite happy with the current stats I've managed to get but I really wanted someone to tell if that values are fine and safe

I'm sorry if some of my questions will sound silly because I'm not an advanced overclocker by all means

*CPU*
1700x is running 3.9 on all cores with basically almost stock 1.35v (I bumped it just a little bit to 1.36 to be fully sure)
LLC is on default (lvl 5)
I slightly stress tested it in AIDA64 and Prime95 and made some work on this new PC as well as some pretty intense gaming sessions for 3-5 hours without any crashes and problems so I assume everything is fine. I don't really want to push it to the maximum frequency because I'm feeling that another 100mhz will give too little in terms of performance and as I understand it will most likely require more aggressive voltage increase

*RAM*
Situation with the RAM was more complicated.
My RAM kit is *F4-3200C14D-32GTZR 2x16gb* with default timings 14-14-14-34, it is dual-rank and based on samsung chips (not sure if it is b-die but whatever)
I wasn't able to run it at default XMP profile settings without lowering the frequency to 3066. I was able to boot on 3200 but got random bsods and crashes a couple of times and was forced to return to 3066.
I've tried to raise the DRAM voltage a bit (to 1.37-1.38) without any success. Today I've done some research on what can be done to achieve stability at this frequencies and found that SoC voltage can help me.
I've changed SoC voltage from"auto" to "manual" 1.1V in the bios and was able to boot the system and run some benchmarks and a memtest and everything feels normal at least for now.

*The question is:* is it safe to keep the SoC votage at 1.1 for 24/7 use? I guess that default voltage is around 1 volt?

Current RTC screenshot:


*
The second RAM-related question* is - what can be done further to optimize this settings?
As far as I know dual-rank memory is somewhat tougher to OC or tweak.
I actually purchased dual-rank ram for a couple of reasons - first of all I've seen some tests where
dual-rank memory outperformed single-rank in direct comparison in games in terms of FPS.
Currently I'm feeling that this tests I've seen was flawed or I overestimated their results as I've see plenty of people achieving much more
performance out of their 4x8 singlerank kits. My speeds and latencies I see are obviously not the best



I've tried to work basic timings and reducing them to 14-13-13-28-42. It seems to work faster at least in synthetic benchmarks, but as I understand I should also lower some other things here but tons of all of this "twrdrdras" blow out my mind and makes me feel exhausted and desiring to drop this idea at all

Can somebody tell me some basic pros and cons of having dualrank memory, at least, why it could help achieve better FPS in tests that I've seen (because I see that its speed and latencies are pretty much the same as with single-rank or even worse)?

*M.2 performance*
I have Samsung EVO 960 500gb as my primary system ssd. When I speed-tested it on the first day using both samsung magician and crystaldisk it shown pretty nice speeds (3200r/1700w).
When I've retested it recently with almost all of background tasks disabled (to prevent background I/O tasks) I see performance reduction in linear speeds (down to 3000 or sometimes even 2800 read speed and 1600 write). I wonder what can cause it? Maybe thermal throttling or something? From what I've seen in HW Monitor it can get pretty hot (up to 56-60°C)

And again, sorry if my questions are simple or there was a solution in this thread for all of them already. I've done a plenty of research last days lurking all over the internet and wanted to ask just direct questions on my problems


----------



## kmac20

WEll I did have some random debug codes but I figured it was just a bad overclock or something. I ran the memtest at 3066 too. I dunno. And again it doesn't happen when I'm running firestrike constantly or timespy or anything either. And those definitely push the GPU Harder than GTA 5 i think.


----------



## sierra248

Set your bios to default save and reboot, then enter bios and set your xmp on and set your Dram voltage if you have b-die, set to 1.38 and run your memtest. You should not be getting any memory errors. Leave the OC till your sure your memory is running stable. One other thing I thought of is, are you using GeForce Experience? If so delete that crap and just run the normal nvidia drivers. You may want to run the nvidia driver un8nstallation tool to be sure that everything is rem9ved and then reinstall the latest nvidia drivers.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

OT

What RGB led strip are you guys using and how long? I have a 2 meter 5050 rgb strip and the output is weak. I have a usb rgb led strip and it is much brighter. I don't know if the motherboard just does not power it enough or I have bad strips? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datonyb

2 METERS IS QUITE A LONG ONE (oops caps lock)

the important thing is to check what the current is
eg does it state amps? or watts?

it may be trying to draw too much from the board

a quick google search shows this one at 1.2 amps

Working Voltage: 12VDC

LED Quantity: 30 LEDs / Meter

Working Current/Meter: 0.6A

the taichi boards supports
*Supports in total up to 12V/3A, 36W LED Strip (shared over two ports)
The AMD Fan LED Header supports LED strips of maximum load of 3A (36W) and length up to 2.5M.

so.......... try connecting to the fan led header ?


----------



## CharlieWheelie

I have a question for my Killer SLI.
I have a samsung 961 nvme drive in top slot next to cpu
A creative sound card in second x1 slot from bottom.

I wish to get a 1TB sata nvme for the bottom slot.

Will i be able to put an nvme adaptor card in one of the x16 pcie slots ?
Or do i actually need an x4 slot for the adaptor, or do i run out of lanes for it to work anyway ?


----------



## schubaltz

finally managed to boot at 3466mhz cl14 cause I just learned about how VDDP works or at least a part of it just yesterday lol. Was able to attain this at .890v VDDP. HCI Memtest stable 2000%.


----------



## datonyb

vddp or cldo-vddp ?


----------



## TH558

Yes it does makes a huge difference. For me the higher the RAM frequency the lower the VDDP and cldo_vddp need to be. Even 10mv can make a huge difference.


----------



## sierra248

Hey chew I finally got those last super tight timings set and an OC to 3.8 24 hour stable. I’m going to lower my cpu and dram voltages till it crashes then I’m done!. It’s weird though if I try and go any higher then 3.8. My scores in benchmarks tank, like 600 vs 1700 cinebench and same with geekbench? Th8nk it’s throttling?


----------



## schubaltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> vddp or cldo-vddp ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> Yes it does makes a huge difference. For me the higher the RAM frequency the lower the VDDP and cldo_vddp need to be. Even 10mv can make a huge difference.


where can I find the cldo-vddp or are they the same thing?


----------



## TH558

Advanced > AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options. When change this value you have to shutdown the system and boot from cold. I just change the voltage then save and go into bios then power down and power on again.


----------



## schubaltz

thanks both vddp and cldo-vddp are the same right? Another thing, do I have to re input all my dram memory settings to the amd cbs dram oc section? Cause I noticed some of the settings there is a bit off than what I set on the dram timing config at the main page


----------



## sierra248

This makes a huge difference in your overclock or your Ram speeds?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> Yes it does makes a huge difference. For me the higher the RAM frequency the lower the VDDP and cldo_vddp need to be. Even 10mv can make a huge difference.


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> This makes a huge difference in your overclock or your Ram speeds?


It helps with RAM stability. My cldo is currently at 850. If i go past 860 i get errors in prime.


----------



## Korrektor

It seems that my dualrank is not that stable at 3200. Got few bsods today. And for SoC change to 1.1 that was placebo-effect that it caused better stability because I discovered that taichi sets it to the same value even when on auto. Now I'm thinking to try changing command ratio to T2 from T1+geardown, but I'm not sure that its worth that additional 133mhz (because as I know T2 is slower itself, but probably not for dual rank?)

Any suggestions what can be done to improve my situation?
Kit is F4-3200C14D-32GTZR 16x2gb, more specs and screenshots (RTC, aida) are in previous post


----------



## chew*

try lowering vddp


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korrektor*
> 
> It seems that my dualrank is not that stable at 3200. Got few bsods today. And for SoC change to 1.1 that was placebo-effect that it caused better stability because I discovered that taichi sets it to the same value even when on auto. Now I'm thinking to try changing command ratio to T2 from T1+geardown, but I'm not sure that its worth that additional 133mhz (because as I know T2 is slower itself, but probably not for dual rank?)
> 
> Any suggestions what can be done to improve my situation?
> Kit is F4-3200C14D-32GTZR 16x2gb, more specs and screenshots (RTC, aida) are in previous post


What's your ProcODT value, you might want to maybe increase that a bit

You can also try lowering VSoC to 1.025-1.05. It sounds counterintuitive, lowering voltages that is but The Stilt said this about VSoC and I seem to be stable @3466C14 fast timings using 3600C16 kit with VSoC on 1.05

@chew*
Doesn't VDDP only help with MEMCLK holes?


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schubaltz*
> 
> thanks both vddp and cldo-vddp are the same right? Another thing, do I have to re input all my dram memory settings to the amd cbs dram oc section? Cause I noticed some of the settings there is a bit off than what I set on the dram timing config at the main page


No. They are not the same but lowering both seems to help for high RAM speeds. For me 3333 requires more than 900 mv cldo_vddp and VDDP and 3466 requires less than 900.


----------



## kmac20

Well I ran hci memtest all day while I was out. All of them were over 1300% tested (the one that was only 1024 wast over 2000%). So I am 100% confident its not the memory now. This was also with the memory at 3066 so yeah. I'm now 100% confident its not the memory (or the memory slots either).

Next step: seeing if i can borrow my friends video card. If I can i'll try to trigger the problem in GTA 5 intentionally. If it doesn't happen, its probably the board or some really weird software interaction with perhaps the older drivers. TBH I should try to trigger it right now with the new drivers with the 1080 but I really don't wanna have to reinstall windows for a third time in less than 5 days.

Any more input I appreciate amigos. Thanks to everyone so far.

And I have infact ran DDU before doing the install of the new nvidia drivers. I'll delete geforce experience, see if that helps any. Thanks for that tip.


----------



## schubaltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> No. They are not the same but lowering both seems to help for high RAM speeds. For me 3333 requires more than 900 mv cldo_vddp and VDDP and 3466 requires less than 900.


wil it be ok if I start testing with both cldo_vddp and vddp having the same values? Cause I have no idea what the base value for the cldo_vddp in auto so I don't have any idea where to start.


----------



## Korrektor

@Brightmist
I didn't tweak much yet, assembled this system less than a week ago. Basically at this point I just overclocked the CPU and slightly played with ram timings / basic voltages to get the stability on 3200 but as I couldn't, I returned to 3066
I never did any deep research in ram (my previous system was fx8350 on asrock extreme 3 and then asus sabertooth, and my ddr3 kit worked perfectly fine here just after enabling 2133 xmp profile) so I don't know well how things work

I guess ProcODT is on auto currently and I can't find its actual value
I will try lowering vddp and SoC today.

p.s. I also wonder if mine tRFC value is too big (560 according timing checker tool) while most of the people recommends much lower values that I failed to reproduce. I guess it is should be bigger on DR ram?
I guess after gaining stability I will try to also reduce latencies and probably try to get tighter timings


----------



## Brightmist

Check out The Stilt's messages in C6H thread for RAM overclocking pretty much, they help a lot


----------



## NubLock42

Hi, I have a weird question. I have an ASUS wifi antenna from an ASUS Z270 Maximus IX Code. Can I use that antenna with this board?


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieWheelie*
> 
> I have a question for my Killer SLI.
> I have a samsung 961 nvme drive in top slot next to cpu
> A creative sound card in second x1 slot from bottom.
> 
> I wish to get a 1TB sata nvme for the bottom slot.
> 
> Will i be able to put an nvme adaptor card in one of the x16 pcie slots ?
> Or do i actually need an x4 slot for the adaptor, or do i run out of lanes for it to work anyway ?


yes you can put an x1/x4 slot card into an x16 slot it'll just run at x4.

the x1 slots are tied to the PCH and not the cpu so anything in those slots aren't taking up lanes.. the x16 slots change to pcie 3.0 x8 max when both are used. so in your case PCIE2 will be 3.0 x8 while PCIE4 will be 3.0 x4. check your user manual, it'll have a lot more information in it about the pcie lane spread/use.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NubLock42*
> 
> Hi, I have a weird question. I have an ASUS wifi antenna from an ASUS Z270 Maximus IX Code. Can I use that antenna with this board?


I would imagine so. as most of the antennas are a standard jack. like a tiny coaxial connector. I would imagine it to work fine. I haven't put other antennas on the taichi. but I did take my taichi antennas and put them on my crosshair VI hero wifi board. and they work perfectly. the included antenna they give you for the crosshair is extremely gaudy.


----------



## monitorhero

Does anybody know if there is a DOS version of Bios 3.20? I am having a lot of issues with my Ryzen and I wanted to try the latest Bios Version in hopes it might solve some of those issues.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monitorhero*
> 
> Does anybody know if there is a DOS version of Bios 3.20? I am having a lot of issues with my Ryzen and I wanted to try the latest Bios Version in hopes it might solve some of those issues.


why do you need a dos version? usb ez flash has been unlocked since....idk at least 2.0
is there some kind of limitation you cannot use the usb version?


----------



## monitorhero

No I could USB but I heard from chew* that a DOS Flash is superior because it overwrites every bit of the BIOS and no old parts are left that way.


----------



## kmac20

Yes there is a DOS version its the one listed as WINDOWS underneath the Instant Flash one on the download BIOS support area of the website. Here:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/#BIOS

2nd one down from the top. I'm pretty sure this is the DOS one as if you look at the instructions it does it via a DOS prompt. I could be wrong though. Wait for chew to answer, but I'm fairly certain thats the DOS version.

Actually perhaps I'm wrong, idk. I thought that was it though. It shows it using a DOS prompt in Windows.

This might be a good idea for me as well I'm still on 3.0 maybe this would clear up some issues I'm having as well.


----------



## monitorhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Yes there is a DOS version its the one listed as WINDOWS underneath the Instant Flash one on the download BIOS support area of the website. Here:
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/#BIOS
> 
> 2nd one down from the top. I'm pretty sure this is the DOS one as if you look at the instructions it does it via a DOS prompt. I could be wrong though. Wait for chew to answer, but I'm fairly certain thats the DOS version.
> 
> This might be a good idea for me as well I'm still on 3.0 maybe this would clear up some issues I'm having as well.


I don't see it on my website. Can you give me a direct link please


----------



## coreykill99

yes yes, sorry. I remember that now. I thought it was a big deal only earlier because of the multibug from some old leftover code?
something like that, youd have to wait for Chew* to pop in here to ask him for sure. but poking around the asrock forums the dos thread there. the last update on the thread was 2.0
and the main page is 3.0. might have to send a support request for a dos version. or perhaps chew has one...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Yes there is a DOS version its the one listed as WINDOWS underneath the Instant Flash one on the download BIOS support area of the website. Here:
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/#BIOS
> 
> 2nd one down from the top. I'm pretty sure this is the DOS one as if you look at the instructions it does it via a DOS prompt. I could be wrong though. Wait for chew to answer, but I'm fairly certain thats the DOS version.
> 
> Actually perhaps I'm wrong, idk. I thought that was it though. It shows it using a DOS prompt in Windows.
> 
> This might be a good idea for me as well I'm still on 3.0 maybe this would clear up some issues I'm having as well.


as to this, isnt the windows one a special .rom file used through a GUI on the desktop? thats different than a BIOS upgrade file as they are packed in an .exe format
pretty sure they are not the same thing.
but I could be wrong.


----------



## kmac20

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370%20Taichi(3.20)WIN.zip

INSTRUCTIONS. THIS SHOWS IT USING A COMMAND LINE WITHIN WINDOWS> I AM NOT SURE IF THIS IS WHAT YOU WANT.

This is the instructions it shows using a DOS prompt in windows, look at this first to make sure. I'm not positive if its the DOS one youre looking for but I'm pretty sure there is a DOS version of the newer ones.

If youre super worried I would DOS flash 3.0 then use the regular update Instant Flash to 3.2. As far as I know that'll wipe it all away and put 3.0 there and then instant flash right away to 3.2 so theres not anything else that'll be left.

Please I could be wrong. Look at the instructions first.

So if thast not what youre looking for, DOS flash 3.0 which has a update LISTED as DOS instead of Windows, and then flash up to 3.2


----------



## kmac20

That guy could be right I just thought there was a DOS version of 3.2. Perhaps I"m wrong. Perhaps examine the file download for DOS version 3.0 and see if its the same as 3.2. If it is try to flash it via the directions given for 3.0. If they're different then DOS flash to 3.0 then go from that to 3.2. That'll "wipe away" all the other stuff and then its just a straight upgrade to 3.2

I'm still on 3.0. I might do this myself see if it helps with some hardcore crashes I've been getting playing GTA 5.

Please forgive me if thats not the same I thought it might be.

The DOS for 3.0 also has an .exe that you run when you boot from the drive. Perhaps its possible to do this with the Windows download of 3.2. I am not sure. Wait for chew on this one I think.

But if you really wanna be sure, DOS flash 3.0 then update to 3.2 is probably the safest bet.


----------



## monitorhero

I DOS flashed to 3.0 already. Just thinking of updating to 3.2 to see if that solves any issues. I wait for chew if he thinks instant flash is sufficient


----------



## Korrektor

Hi again, everyone. Thanks for the tips. After changing SoC to 1.05 with LLC 3 , reducing VDDP just a bit (down to 0.900 from default 0.920) I guess I got the stability at 3200
However after a very long session HWinfo64 recorded maximum SoC voltage as 1.344 and it sounds kinda frightening. Could it be just faulty sensor reading or something?
Most of the times its value is floating around 1.05 - 1.037, I had no graph logging so I don't know how long that spike could last (I guess it could be just very short spike or just error value)
I reduced LLC to lvl 4 for SoC but I guess LLC could not bump the voltage that much anyway

AIDA stress test for 10 minutes (CPU/fpu/cache/memory) did not cause any spikes (graph is basically fully straight line). Can I ignore this in that case?


----------



## sierra248

Hey Chew, These are my timings right now. I now have been reading over on the other thread your in that there are rules to lowering sub timings, like tcl+trcd+2 is tras and many others. I'm stable at these right now and continue lowering till I cant do a full 8 hour stress but I'm wondering if I'm getting to diminishing returns or should I keep lowering. the first 8 are as low as I can go stable? thanks man


----------



## Brightmist

Not sure about that reading, my SoC voltage has been stable so far with LLC3.
The Stilt said VSoC shouldn't even need LLC really

I'm also using VDDP 0.85V in BIOS now, it's been purring fine

@Korrektor


----------



## datonyb

the way i understood it

was backflashing left traces of later bios
flashing forward wasnt a problem


----------



## datonyb

sierra what model of ram are you using ?
thats some dam fine timings there

something im not getting anywhere near with my tridentz 3200 cl15 kit


----------



## sierra248

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232229

I've literally had my computer running 100% cpu and 90% memory usage for two weeks. I'll tweak some and the bench for 8 hours, tweak some more, bench 8. Last night I thought, why not try 13,13,13,13,28 and it ran 9 hours, I really didn't think that would work. I need to hear from chew as I think some are too low. I loosened up a few to run 13,13,13,13,28 but just 3-4 and barely. I ran geekbench and got damn good 4745 and 26366, so here we go again, more benching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> sierra what model of ram are you using ?
> thats some dam fine timings there
> 
> something im not getting anywhere near with my tridentz 3200 cl15 kit


----------



## Korrektor

Seems that I'm bit unlucky, failed to boot today with error code 62. AFAIK it is connected with chipset. I've resetted the cmos and restored my previous settings from the file, but during figuring out whats happened I got this code few times again (it seems to occur randomly). It seems that I'm never getting this error on default settings (right after the clearing cmos).

I'm not fully sure what's going on because I don't remember getting this previously (there was a few boot failures right after changing something in bios but I considered them normal as it could probably require cold boot, and everything went fine after using power button instead of reset)

I've double checked the voltages in bios and windows, everything seems to be normal (core VID 1.363 on all cores max at 3900, SoC at about 1.044-1.05, Vcore 1.344), temps were fine during all the exploitation period, everything is seated properly (GPU, ram, two m.2 drives). My PSU is probably not the best for this configuration I have currently (1700x + 1080ti. As for PSU Its bronze BeQuiet powerzone 650, according to specs it provides up to 648w through 12V output and only a 1.1% drop under full load as well as low ripple values. I think my total power package is lower than 500w even under heavy load as no games or software can load both the cpu and gpu to the max)

I don't get it
I guess it have do be connected somehow to my settings. But what settings?

My bios is 3.20, I updated it from the usb drive using instant flash, not through the windows
Speaking of minor problems there is random freezes in bios menus itself


----------



## Brightmist

You reset BIOS before flashing rite?

Those small freezes in BIOS are probably related to a RAM unstability

Recheck all your settings also even you if loaded them from your saved profile


----------



## 5136614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korrektor*
> 
> Seems that I'm bit unlucky, failed to boot today with error code 62. AFAIK it is connected with chipset. I've resetted the cmos and restored my previous settings from the file, but during figuring out whats happened I got this code few times again (it seems to occur randomly). It seems that I'm never getting this error on default settings (right after the clearing cmos).
> 
> I'm not fully sure what's going on because I don't remember getting this previously (there was a few boot failures right after changing something in bios but I considered them normal as it could probably require cold boot, and everything went fine after using power button instead of reset)
> 
> I've double checked the voltages in bios and windows, everything seems to be normal (core VID 1.363 on all cores max at 3900, SoC at about 1.044-1.05, Vcore 1.344), temps were fine during all the exploitation period, everything is seated properly (GPU, ram, two m.2 drives). My PSU is probably not the best for this configuration I have currently (1700x + 1080ti. As for PSU Its bronze BeQuiet powerzone 650, according to specs it provides up to 648w through 12V output and only a 1.1% drop under full load as well as low ripple values. I think my total power package is lower than 500w even under heavy load as no games or software can load both the cpu and gpu to the max)
> 
> I don't get it
> I guess it have do be connected somehow to my settings. But what settings?
> 
> My bios is 3.20, I updated it from the usb drive using instant flash, not through the windows
> Speaking of minor problems there is random freezes in bios menus itself


You should re-check your system stability with some good stress tool like IBT AVX (setting = maximum, times on run = at least 15 to 20 round). I think your 1700x cant stable 100% at 3.9Ghz with only low Vcore and Cpu VDD like that


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232229
> 
> I've literally had my computer running 100% cpu and 90% memory usage for two weeks. I'll tweak some and the bench for 8 hours, tweak some more, bench 8. Last night I thought, why not try 13,13,13,13,28 and it ran 9 hours, I really didn't think that would work. I need to hear from chew as I think some are too low. I loosened up a few to run 13,13,13,13,28 but just 3-4 and barely. I ran geekbench and got damn good 4745 and 26366, so here we go again, more benching


i was very surprised to see 3200 ripjaws

i thought it was going to be some mad 4000+ tridentz kit

well done sir i think you got a very nice kit there


----------



## pschorr1123

@ Korrektor, I had similar freezing issues in the bios in the past. Chew advised my that it was most likely IMC instability. He suggested that I remove one memory dimm in addition to restoring bios defaults before flashing. That way the IMC will be in single channel mode at the default 2133. My bios would actually hard lock randomly and if it were to do that during a bios flash I would be the proud owner of a brick. Asrock isn't known for their customer service and I would hate to guess how many weeks it would take to ship the motherboard to them and have them reprogram the bios chip. One user had to go through that and the motherboard he got back looked like it got stomped on. It was scratched and covered with grease. No thanks


----------



## datonyb

is it definately code 62 and not b2 ?

the first led panel should have the extra horizontial line in top bit as well as middle and lower horizontial bits for a 62

whereas b2 does not


----------



## Korrektor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> You reset BIOS before flashing rite?
> 
> Those small freezes in BIOS are probably related to a RAM unstability
> 
> Recheck all your settings also even you loaded them


I don't think I resetted it because I didn't change anything prior to updating it, as bios update was the first thing I've done right after win10 installation, and I applied all the overclocks and XMP profile only after that. Default settings were all on auto and memory was on 2133

I've updated BIOS in two stages (to 3.0 and then to 3.2 because it was required), using the instant flash in both cases

I'm actually feeling slightly regretful right now as I've been choosing between asus c6h and asrock and for some reason decided to go with taichi because it had two m.2 (I wanted to get rid of the pci-e>m.2 adapter board for my old plextor pci-e ssd) and a stronger VRM (I had some vrm overheating issues in the past), but this problems that I experience currently adds some pain in the butt

And why on earth there is no dual bios on this tier of the MB is the question for me. I was aware of it but assuming that I've updated BIOSes on different MBs previously I thought that I will be mostly safe.

What safety measures can be applied before updating the bios next time if it will be necessary? Leaving the only RAM stick and switching to defaults as *pschorr1123* advised? I've also heard about "crashless bios" but it requires the usb 2.0 port and probably some specific bios file naming? But there is none usb 2.0 ports on taichi

As for the current status:
I bumped the CPU voltages (both vid/vcore) and LLCs a bit as I thought that voltage dips under load was pretty rough
And I've also done some other small tweaks
For now I'm booting fine. Will do more testing , especially related to ram, to check if there is any stability problems with it (previously I was lazy to test ram for a long periods of time because 32gb seems to take tons of time to be fully tested)


----------



## datonyb

personally i set defaults save and exit
reboot to bios check the settings HAVE been reset then save and exit again
then load new bios

when reflashed i boot to bios ,set defaults AGAIN save and exit then boot bios once more just save and exit then let it boot windows (at this stage it usually does a double boot loop then fires into windows)


----------



## Korrektor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> is it definately code 62 and not b2 ?
> 
> the first led panel should have the extra horizontial line in top bit as well as middle and lower horizontial bits for a 62
> 
> whereas b2 does not


I was pretty sure that it was 62 before you asked, But now I'm not that sure, lol. I will recheck it or probably even take a photo if it will appear again
I also can't find the b2 in this error codes list https://www.asrock.com/support/faq.asp?id=334


----------



## sierra248

I Agree with daytonyb there are some weird things this bios will do from time to time. Make sure to restart, save, restart save.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korrektor*
> 
> And why on earth there is no dual bios on this tier of the MB is the question for me. I was aware of it but assuming that I've updated BIOSes on different MBs previously I thought that I will be mostly safe.
> 
> What safety measures can be applied before updating the bios next time if it will be necessary? Leaving the only RAM stick and switching to defaults as *pschorr1123* advised? I've also heard about "crashless bios" but it requires the usb 2.0 port and probably some specific bios file naming? But there is none usb 2.0 ports on taichi


DO NOT expect asrocks "Crashless" bios to save you. thats the reason for RMA number one. a failed bios flashing. something went wrong during a flash got stuck in a 4F I think it was
the "crashless" part of the statement near as I could figure. (because there is absolutely no documentation on it) has more to do with power being lost during the flash it somehow reverts to the old one/finishes the flash on battery power? idk but when contacting support about their crashless function I was basically told there isnt one. and to RMA the board. I was really dissapointed about the lack of protection on a high end board.


----------



## sierra248

I was wrong about 13,13,13,13, 26. Even though that's how I have it in the bios, in every Windows app that shows timings, even RTC shows 14,13,13,13,26. Odd I guess you can't go below CAS 14?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> i was very surprised to see 3200 ripjaws
> 
> i thought it was going to be some mad 4000+ tridentz kit
> 
> well done sir i think you got a very nice kit there


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> I was wrong about 13,13,13,13, 26. Even though that's how I have it in the bios, in every Windows app that shows timings, even RTC shows 14,13,13,13,26. Odd I guess you can't go below CAS 14?


its ryzen/am4

cant set cas to odd numbers (it resets them to next even number up)

hence my cl15 ram sets xmp to
15/15/15/35/50

but bios then boots it into cl16/15/15/35/50


----------



## sierra248

Thanks, I didn't know that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> its ryzen/am4
> 
> cant set cas to odd numbers (it resets them to next even number up)
> 
> hence my cl15 ram sets xmp to
> 15/15/15/35/50
> 
> but bios then boots it into cl16/15/15/35/50


----------



## Amir007

Hey all,

I finally decided to jump ship from Intel i7 4770K to 8 -core AMD so I got me:
1. Asrock X370 Taichi mobo
2. AMD 1800x
3. Zotac 1080 Amp
3. G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX
4. EVGA 1k PSU
5. SSD Drives

So far I'm experiencing some really weird issues with this setup. In Cinebench I'm getting a score that of an Intel 4770K so it's like the CPU isn't even operating at full speed/cores. I have everything set to Auto in Bios. The mobo came with P3.00 so I got it updated to P3.20 via bios. It was successfully updated. I did this right away before even loading windows 10 Pro, so I'm not sure if it's something with this 3.2 bios causing me headaches but I wouldn't know since I never played around with P3.00.

The Temperature in Bios is showing around 56c , and the CPU vcore is showing around 1.184 but in windows it spikes at around 1.544v using CPU-z and other tools, so I'm so confused as to what on earth is happening here. Do i have to play around with the bios to get this mobo to run stable? When I play GTA V for about 5-10min, my monitor goes to sleep but everything is still working inside the case. The debug code is "00". This also happens when I run other benches such as Cinebench 11.5. Midway through the bench everything goes black on my monitor and I get a 00 debug code. According to ASrock and google this means something is up with the CPU.

Why are my temperatures so HIGH? I reseated the heatsink 3 times and is making great contact. It barely feels warm to the touch. I have the Hyper Evo 212 by Cool Master. I had to purchase the AM4/Ryzen Kit for it but the installation is very easy for it so i know i did it right. Some windows apps however show -20c cooler than what is in bios. Why is this? Do I have faulty mobo?

I cleared the CMOS couple of times, I tried with one RAM stick in A2 dimm slot but same results. I ran Memtest86 and no errors. This was passed running ddr4 3200mhz. using the memory profile at 14,14,14,34 timings at 1T.

I wonder if someone can help me out with this mess. I would love to keep this setup as I still have 2 weeks to return all of this back to the store. I really a want to make it work but so far I'm REALLY frustrated. I've built many other gaming rings in the past, mostly Intel stuff and I never had to deal with such headache.

What is this talk about P states? Do i have to mess around with that?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I finally decided to jump ship from Intel i7 4770K to 8 -core AMD so I got me:
> 1. Asrock X370 Taichi mobo
> 2. AMD 1800x
> 3. Zotac 1080 Amp
> 3. G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX
> 4. EVGA 1k PSU
> 5. SSD Drives
> 
> So far I'm experiencing some really weird issues with this setup. In Cinebench I'm getting a score that of an Intel 4770K so it's like the CPU isn't even operating at full speed/cores. I have everything set to Auto in Bios. The mobo came with P3.00 so I got it updated to P3.20 via bios. It was successfully updated. I did this right away before even loading windows 10 Pro, so I'm not sure if it's something with this 3.2 bios causing me headaches but I wouldn't know since I never played around with P3.00.
> 
> The Temperature in Bios is showing around 56c , and the CPU vcore is showing around 1.184 but in windows it spikes at around 1.544v using CPU-z and other tools, so I'm so confused as to what on earth is happening here. Do i have to play around with the bios to get this mobo to run stable? When I play GTA V for about 5-10min, my monitor goes to sleep but everything is still working inside the case. The debug code is "00". This also happens when I run other benches such as Cinebench 11.5. Midway through the bench everything goes black on my monitor and I get a 00 debug code. According to ASrock and google this means something is up with the CPU.
> 
> Why are my temperatures so HIGH? I reseated the heatsink 3 times and is making great contact. It barely feels warm to the touch. I have the Hyper Evo 212 by Cool Master. I had to purchase the AM4/Ryzen Kit for it but the installation is very easy for it so i know i did it right. Some windows apps however show -20c cooler than what is in bios. Why is this? Do I have faulty mobo?
> 
> I cleared the CMOS couple of times, I tried with one RAM stick in A2 dimm slot but same results. I ran Memtest86 and no errors. This was passed running ddr4 3200mhz. using the memory profile at 14,14,14,34 timings at 1T.
> 
> I wonder if someone can help me out with this mess. I would love to keep this setup as I still have 2 weeks to return all of this back to the store. I really a want to make it work but so far I'm REALLY frustrated. I've built many other gaming rings in the past, mostly Intel stuff and I never had to deal with such headache.
> 
> What is this talk about P states? Do i have to mess around with that?


sounds to me like you might need to exchange your mobo/cpu. not sure offhand which one is the culprit but one of them certainly seems to be especially if everything is set to auto.
the spikes to 1.5Vcore are normal its the XFR feature boosting single core speeds. it looks scary in bios but its SOP for these chips. it kinda overshoots the voltage for a moment to ensure stability of the single core. and the 20C difference is a standard on all X branded chips. something to do with keeping the fan profiles in line between all models. I would get HWINFO64 and look at the outputs, as for the monitor turning off and the system staying on with a 00 code. that's instability. normally I would get those pushing speeds too high without having Vcore high enough to remain stable. but if your entire setup is as default that absolutely should not happen.
I would start with turning the system off and clearing cmos through the button on the back. then maybe pull the cmos battery for a few mins. just to really make sure things settings are gone. then go into the bios. and hit I think its F9. is load defaults and boot with that. then try running benches/ playing gta and see if the behavior continues. if it does well idk. you said you already tried with just 1 ram stick, then if you are sure your heat sink is set properly. I think its time to pull out some receipts and perhaps swap things back to the store. it absolutely should not be doing that.


----------



## sierra248

This is what I would do.
1. Reset all bios settings to defaults and save and restart. Do not change any other setting from defaults!
2. Enter bios again, change overclock mode to manual and set 100. Change CPU frequency to 3800 and change Cpu voltage to 1.35. Also change load line calibration setting to level 3, I run LLC level 1 but that's the only way I get 24/7 stable(up to you) You also may want to go to bottom of hardware monitor and set all your fans to Full Speed(you can change this later but while tuning cpu and memory, best to keep everything cool. Your running a kinda cheap cooler, most of us are running either water or very good CPU air Coolers.
3. Save Changes and exit, let boot to Windows. Once Windows is loaded, reboot and enter bios again.
4. Change XMP Setting to XMP 2.0 profile and select DDR-3200, then enter DRAM Timing Configuration scroll all the way Down and change gear down mode to enabled.
5. Save changes and exit and boot to Windows.

Now your overclocked to 3.8ghz and your Ram is running at rated speed. You can now play, you really only need to play with the cpu speed to see if you can hit 4.0ghz and the voltage, watch temps and keep voltage under 1.45(though not many have good results at 1.45 volts but that's as high as amd recommends(especially with your little cooler). Once you get all that stable you can try faster RAM speeds of 3333 or 3466, whatever you'd like. Then you can get into playing with sub timings, that can take along time! Trust me

As I did this, I had to enter the bios for your instructions, as I been sitting in bios for 20 min or so, my cpu is at 41.8C and my M/B temp is 33.0C. Just to give you an idea, I'm on Air, using a giant Noctua 15
Good Luck


----------



## datonyb

sort of as above

the cooler isnt my fav either (another noctua here)

and to be fair i cant understand the point of a r7 1800 (its more meant for someone who dosnt overclock)

anyways dispite the cost of an 1800 its not bad

with your heatsink and fan id suggest at least 2 intake and 2 exhaust fans on case to help things go right


----------



## pschorr1123

The 212 Evo is basically the same as the spire wraith cooler that comes with the 65w tdp r7 1700. Not really good enough for the 1800x Stock voltage for 1700 is 1.1875 kinda weird your bios sets your 1800x so low when it should be 1.35


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> sounds to me like you might need to exchange your mobo/cpu. not sure offhand which one is the culprit but one of them certainly seems to be especially if everything is set to auto.
> the spikes to 1.5Vcore are normal its the XFR feature boosting single core speeds. it looks scary in bios but its SOP for these chips. it kinda overshoots the voltage for a moment to ensure stability of the single core. and the 20C difference is a standard on all X branded chips. something to do with keeping the fan profiles in line between all models. I would get HWINFO64 and look at the outputs, as for the monitor turning off and the system staying on with a 00 code. that's instability. normally I would get those pushing speeds too high without having Vcore high enough to remain stable. but if your entire setup is as default that absolutely should not happen.
> I would start with turning the system off and clearing cmos through the button on the back. then maybe pull the cmos battery for a few mins. just to really make sure things settings are gone. then go into the bios. and hit I think its F9. is load defaults and boot with that. then try running benches/ playing gta and see if the behavior continues. if it does well idk. you said you already tried with just 1 ram stick, then if you are sure your heat sink is set properly. I think its time to pull out some receipts and perhaps swap things back to the store. it absolutely should not be doing that.


Thanks for the feedback. I just got back home and ready to try whatever is necessary to get my rig acting normal. I will go ahead and remove the battery and wait about a minute>Load defaults and I will report what my stock settings are and then I will follow the recommendations from you and the other 2 guys who replied. I'm also planning to upload screen shots of my bios settings.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> This is what I would do.
> 1. Reset all bios settings to defaults and save and restart. Do not change any other setting from defaults!
> 2. Enter bios again, change overclock mode to manual and set 100. Change CPU frequency to 3800 and change Cpu voltage to 1.35. Also change load line calibration setting to level 3, I run LLC level 1 but that's the only way I get 24/7 stable(up to you) You also may want to go to bottom of hardware monitor and set all your fans to Full Speed(you can change this later but while tuning cpu and memory, best to keep everything cool. Your running a kinda cheap cooler, most of us are running either water or very good CPU air Coolers.
> 3. Save Changes and exit, let boot to Windows. Once Windows is loaded, reboot and enter bios again.
> 4. Change XMP Setting to XMP 2.0 profile and select DDR-3200, then enter DRAM Timing Configuration scroll all the way Down and change gear down mode to enabled.
> 5. Save changes and exit and boot to Windows.
> 
> Now your overclocked to 3.8ghz and your Ram is running at rated speed. You can now play, you really only need to play with the cpu speed to see if you can hit 4.0ghz and the voltage, watch temps and keep voltage under 1.45(though not many have good results at 1.45 volts but that's as high as amd recommends(especially with your little cooler). Once you get all that stable you can try faster RAM speeds of 3333 or 3466, whatever you'd like. Then you can get into playing with sub timings, that can take along time! Trust me
> 
> As I did this, I had to enter the bios for your instructions, as I been sitting in bios for 20 min or so, my cpu is at 41.8C and my M/B temp is 33.0C. Just to give you an idea, I'm on Air, using a giant Noctua 15
> Good Luck


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> This is what I would do.
> 1. Reset all bios settings to defaults and save and restart. Do not change any other setting from defaults!
> 2. Enter bios again, change overclock mode to manual and set 100. Change CPU frequency to 3800 and change Cpu voltage to 1.35. Also change load line calibration setting to level 3, I run LLC level 1 but that's the only way I get 24/7 stable(up to you) You also may want to go to bottom of hardware monitor and set all your fans to Full Speed(you can change this later but while tuning cpu and memory, best to keep everything cool. Your running a kinda cheap cooler, most of us are running either water or very good CPU air Coolers.
> 3. Save Changes and exit, let boot to Windows. Once Windows is loaded, reboot and enter bios again.
> 4. Change XMP Setting to XMP 2.0 profile and select DDR-3200, then enter DRAM Timing Configuration scroll all the way Down and change gear down mode to enabled.
> 5. Save changes and exit and boot to Windows.
> 
> Now your overclocked to 3.8ghz and your Ram is running at rated speed. You can now play, you really only need to play with the cpu speed to see if you can hit 4.0ghz and the voltage, watch temps and keep voltage under 1.45(though not many have good results at 1.45 volts but that's as high as amd recommends(especially with your little cooler). Once you get all that stable you can try faster RAM speeds of 3333 or 3466, whatever you'd like. Then you can get into playing with sub timings, that can take along time! Trust me
> 
> As I did this, I had to enter the bios for your instructions, as I been sitting in bios for 20 min or so, my cpu is at 41.8C and my M/B temp is 33.0C. Just to give you an idea, I'm on Air, using a giant Noctua 15
> Good Luck


I'm not trying to Overclock this 1800x actually. I just want to be able to run it Stable first out of the box. I appreciate the feedback. I will show you with screen shots of exactly what is happening inside my bios. Again, the temp inside the bios I think is reading +20c higher than what it actually is. Using Ryzen Master in windows shows -20c offset.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> sort of as above
> 
> the cooler isnt my fav either (another noctua here)
> 
> and to be fair i cant understand the point of a r7 1800 (its more meant for someone who dosnt overclock)
> 
> anyways dispite the cost of an 1800 its not bad
> 
> with your heatsink and fan id suggest at least 2 intake and 2 exhaust fans on case to help things go right


I have a full Tower: Corsair Graphite 760T so i doubt its related to heat honestly. The base of the heatsink is barely warm. Ryzen Master shows 32c in windows.


----------



## Brightmist

Tdie is the actual CPU temperature read from sensor on the CPU so that's the actual value. Tctl is the dumb offset AMD pushed down our throats and doesn't mean anything except Taichi BIOS will use it to set fan speed so you're just better of setting it yourself manually using Speedfan tbh.

CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is the actual CPU voltage.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> Tdie is the actual CPU temperature read from sensor on the CPU so that's the actual value. Tctl is the dumb offset AMD pushed down our throats and doesn't mean anything except Taichi BIOS will use it to set fan speed so you're just better of setting it yourself manually using Speedfan tbh.
> 
> CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is the actual CPU voltage.


I'm so happy you confirmed this honestly. Can you tell me step by step how to manually set this in bios so I'm not seeing fake temps?


----------



## TH558

Are you sure that SV12 TFN is the actual CPU voltage. Mine is set to 1.418v LLC2 and vcore shows 1.424 to 1.440 in hwinfo when running prime but SV12 TFN shows 1.387. Maximum Tdie goes to 80. Is this normal for a Noctua D15 with 2000rpm fans?


----------



## Brightmist

You can't disable the offset in Taichi afaik, just watch Tdie value in HWinfo.

You can switch fan control to be based on Tctl in BIOS but again, it's just bad with default profile so I just set fan speeds manually using Speedfan.


----------



## Korrektor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> Are you sure that SV12 TFN is the actual CPU voltage. Mine is set to 1.418v LLC2 and vcore shows 1.424 to 1.440 in hwinfo when running prime but SV12 TFN shows 1.387. Maximum Tdie goes to 80. Is this normal for a Noctua D15 with 2000rpm fans?


I can just comment on the last section of your question - I've been running intel burntest today (that seems to be based on linpack) for a while and I got temps up to 80 running on [email protected] with D15 on default fans (I guess you've replaced them with industrial PPCs?) so probably you're fine
I actually never seen similar temps before while running aida, for instance
And ofc never seen that in real world scenarios


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> Are you sure that SV12 TFN is the actual CPU voltage. Mine is set to 1.418v LLC2 and vcore shows 1.424 to 1.440 in hwinfo when running prime but SV12 TFN shows 1.387. Maximum Tdie goes to 80. Is this normal for a Noctua D15 with 2000rpm fans?


Temperatures sounds about right, your voltage is pretty high (I'm using D15 too with stock fans)

I noticed that SVI2 shows a pretty low voltage on load but afaik that should be the actual voltage reading. Mine's @ 1.394V with offset and drops down to 1.375V on load with LLC3 on BIOS 3.10.

Feel free to correct me tho if I'm wrong.


----------



## Amir007

I cleared the CMOS and also removed the battery and waited 5min just for the heck of it. Here's what my UEFI settings look like after posting to bios. I did F9 - loaded defaults and then F10 saved and entered the bios again.

These are my defaults settings right after clearing CMOS: Sierra I will begin the steps you gave me and then I'll report but if anyone can spot anything suspect in these pics please let me know or if there is anything I can configure to give me better results. I am fighting against a very horrible 00 error where my monitor goes to stand by mode if I play GTA V for about 5 min or when I'm running Cenebench 11.5. Sometimes when it does complete I'm getting a very low score.


----------



## smash1904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I'm so happy you confirmed this honestly. Can you tell me step by step how to manually set this in bios so I'm not seeing fake temps?











If you want to simplify things for yourself just do it through ryzen master suite - your values all look normal so i dont see the issue other than you not overclocking and complaining about low cinebench scores







jk
Set you core clock to 4000mhz, core voltage to 1.400v and apply. If its stable move onto memory, if not bump your voltage up one to 1.40625, rinse repeat. Doing a run of cinebench should give a good idea on whether to open aida 64 or not and with aida 64 try for 10-15 minutes and then just use your computer normally. No random reboots of bsod? Great turn aida on overnight and check it in the morning and guess what? Its probably stable for just about anything. Memory gets trickier but honestly 3200mhz is EASY now - just stick in the values of 14 14 14 14 36 with 1.35v and it should stick with the same rough protocol with aida. If it doesn't bump it up to 1.4v followed by dropping your core clock from 4000 to 3975, 3950, 3925 and then 3900 - at which point you realize you overpaid for a 1700 that was mislabled as an 1800x.You should then rma it for another because you lost the silicon lottery and paid an extra $100 to do so and when you consider both the 1700 and 1700x cost $100 less, and that when you apply a 3800mhz oc to either they are more powerful than a stock 1800x. And the 1700 can do that 3.8 with its included cooler to boot. I mean seriously these are UNLOCKED and overclocking is a lot of fun, not to mention something youve paid for and youre otherwise leaving performance on the table - I mean why else would you buy a TAICHI?!? If you want good out of the box performance sure the 1800x is great for not overclocking, as is the 1600x for half the price and a number of motherboards that are a fair bit less. Do you have two Nvidia graphics? Good, if youre buying AMD you might as well buy AMD right - no point giving the competition market share in any market segment unless you are looking forward to a future of monopolies right? The upper end x370 boards has beefier vrms for overclocking like this boards 16 phase IR vrm and sli support, for half the price the Killer has 12 phases and other than the 2nd m.2 slot being slower and it only having usb 3.1 gen1 it has most of the pros of your taichi for half the price and there are a whole bunch of different flavors in between those two price points. And for even less there are some great b350 options, all of which can handle a stock 1800x...


----------



## sierra248

Your idle temps are over 10C in same bios im running. What I told you to do isn’t really an overclock on an 1800. I’d follow my steps exactly(it’s safe) temps may go down. Just follow exactly what I said and then you can diagnose the issue. You did peel the sticker off the cpu cooler and are using just a pea size drip of thermal compound correct?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Your idle temps are over 10C in same bios im running. What I told you to do isn't really an overclock on an 1800. I'd follow my steps exactly(it's safe) temps may go down. Just follow exactly what I said and then you can diagnose the issue. You did peel the sticker off the cpu cooler and are using just a pea size drip of thermal compound correct?


Of course. Yes sir!! I will get on it soon I'm just checking things in windows post clear cmos and everything at default...Actually this cooler was used in my z97 mobo with Intel i7 4770k. I had to purchase the AM4 adapter for it at the Microcenter to make it work. I only used a pea size drop of AS5 on the middle of the heatspreader. I've had my years of building its just that this time around I feel like I need to actually modify the entire bios to just get things running normal.

I just remembered something important I did on the 13th. I installed AMD Ryzen chipset drivers to setup AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan: I thought it was the right thing to do. https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/26/new-amd-ryzen-chipset-drivers-now-available

I just uninstalled it and my idle temp/VID is completely different. Do you guys use this Ryzen balanced power plan?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smash1904*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to simplify things for yourself just do it through ryzen master suite - your values all look normal so i dont see the issue other than you not overclocking and complaining about low cinebench scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk
> Set you core clock to 4000mhz, core voltage to 1.400v and apply. If its stable move onto memory, if not bump your voltage up one to 1.40625, rinse repeat. Doing a run of cinebench should give a good idea on whether to open aida 64 or not and with aida 64 try for 10-15 minutes and then just use your computer normally. No random reboots of bsod? Great turn aida on overnight and check it in the morning and guess what? Its probably stable for just about anything. Memory gets trickier but honestly 3200mhz is EASY now - just stick in the values of 14 14 14 14 36 with 1.35v and it should stick with the same rough protocol with aida. If it doesn't bump it up to 1.4v followed by dropping your core clock from 4000 to 3975, 3950, 3925 and then 3900 - at which point you realize you overpaid for a 1700 that was mislabled as an 1800x.You should then rma it for another because you lost the silicon lottery and paid an extra $100 to do so and when you consider both the 1700 and 1700x cost $100 less, and that when you apply a 3800mhz oc to either they are more powerful than a stock 1800x. And the 1700 can do that 3.8 with its included cooler to boot. I mean seriously these are UNLOCKED and overclocking is a lot of fun, not to mention something youve paid for and youre otherwise leaving performance on the table - I mean why else would you buy a TAICHI?!? If you want good out of the box performance sure the 1800x is great for not overclocking, as is the 1600x for half the price and a number of motherboards that are a fair bit less. Do you have two Nvidia graphics? Good, if youre buying AMD you might as well buy AMD right - no point giving the competition market share in any market segment unless you are looking forward to a future of monopolies right? The upper end x370 boards has beefier vrms for overclocking like this boards 16 phase IR vrm and sli support, for half the price the Killer has 12 phases and other than the 2nd m.2 slot being slower and it only having usb 3.1 gen1 it has most of the pros of your taichi for half the price and there are a whole bunch of different flavors in between those two price points. And for even less there are some great b350 options, all of which can handle a stock 1800x...


Thanks Smash. I will do that once I get my NZXT water cooler tomorrow. I beg to differ on the 1800x vs 1700x...The 1800x is finer silicon and Microcenter had a great deal on both the motherboard and CPU. Here's what I paid: 

BTW i've been meaning to ask this..where the heck is the multiplier located in bios?


----------



## Amir007

First Run:


Second Run:


This is what I'm talking about...sometimes I get half the score and sometimes it performs as it should. I need to figure out what's causing the CPU to throttle


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Your idle temps are over 10C in same bios im running. What I told you to do isn't really an overclock on an 1800. I'd follow my steps exactly(it's safe) temps may go down. Just follow exactly what I said and then you can diagnose the issue. You did peel the sticker off the cpu cooler and are using just a pea size drip of thermal compound correct?


Alright here's what I've done so far in bios but have no saved n exit yet:

OC Tweaker:

Overclock Mode = Manual
APU/PCIE Frequency (Mhz) = 100

CPU Frequency and Voltage Change = Manual (You didn't mention if this should also be Manual? Most likely it does.)
CPU Frequency (Mhz) = 3800 (originally 3600)
CPU Voltage (V) = 1.35000 (already set to 1.35000) Is that normal?
SMT Mode = Enabled

Load XMP Setting = Auto ( I will change to XMP 2.0 Profile 1 after next restart for ddr4 3200hz)
AM4 Advance Boot Training = Auto

Voltage Mode = Stable Mode <----should this be OC mode? It shows up in RED font.

CPU Vcore Voltage = Auto <----Leave Auto? or set to Offset Mode or Fixed Mode?
CPU Load-Line Calibration = Level 5 = Auto <----you said set this one to 3 right? Why? r u sure?
VDDCR_SOC Voltage = Auto <---Leave this Auto? or set to Offset Mode or Fixed Mode?
VDDCR_SOC Load-Line Calibration = Level 5 = Auto <----You didn't say what this should be? 3 as well? or 1?

Let me know when you get a chance and then I'll work on the RAM next. I also have questions on Advanced>UMC Common Options>DDR4 Cmmon Options>DRAM Controller Configuration:
CMD2T = Auto<---1T or 2T? when running DDR4 3200?
Gear Down Mode: Auto <---should I Disable this if using 2T? I read this on here earlier today that it is recommended? True or not?


----------



## Korrektor

I got some time to get some more frustration and suffering so I decided to reboot few more times to see if that "62 problem" persists or I just got lucky last times.

And bad news is that I was able to reproduce that. As mentioned by _datonyb_ It wasn't 62 but b2 (e.g. there is none top horizontal line)
The BIOS freezes are coupled with the very small text "4b" in the right lower corner. I also got some weird reboot loops (like every few seconds) that could be interrupted only by powering off the system

It seems to be memory-related so that CPU voltage changes I made were once again a placebo-effect

So I decided to start from a scratch and resetted the bios (not by the button but by removing the battery this time)
I manually restored most of the settings (e.g not from saved profiles - set the cpu to 3900 and 1.37 voltages for both the VID and VCORE, SoC voltage to 1.05, slightly reduced the VDDP, picked the 3200 XMP profile, 1T command ratio, enabled Geardown)

I guess I need more clarification in memory settings that I barely touched previously.
Again, my ram kit is dual-rank *F4-3200C14D-32GTZR* 2x16gb with default timings 14-14-14-34

*1.* Should I really go with 1T+GD ON or 2T ratio is preffered in case of dualrank modules? From what I know 2T provides less performance but its not fully clear for me how this works and how big is the impact
*2.* What procODT can be used in my case? It was on auto till this point. I haven't touched that yet because the system performed mostly fine last couple of days but it seems that I will need more tweaking and test everything more thoroughly (I generally avoided very long testing sessions, e.g. after waiting an hour or so I assumed that I'm mostly fine)
*3.* What about the "bank group swap"? I've read the recommendation (not sure about the source) to set it to "bankGroupSwap enabled" and "bankGroupSwapAlt disabled". Currently I decided to left this on auto and it is basically the opposite (e.g. Alt enabled, "normal" bankGroupSwap is disabled)
*4.* Maybe any other suggestions to get it stable at 3200?

I really wish to get the most of my system but this tweaking process takes a plenty of time and becoming more annoying. Will I lose much if everything will fail and I'll just stay within 2933-3066 range? (speaking of games and adobe software that I mostly work with - I'm using this PC both as my workstation and gaming pc)


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korrektor*
> 
> I got some time to get some more frustration and suffering so I decided to reboot few more times to see if that "62 problem" persists or I just got lucky last times.
> 
> And bad news is that I was able to reproduce that. As mentioned by _datonyb_ It wasn't 62 but b2 (e.g. there is none top horizontal line)
> The BIOS freezes are coupled with the very small text "4b" in the right lower corner. I also got some weird reboot loops (like every few seconds) that could be interrupted only by powering off the system
> 
> It seems to be memory-related so that CPU voltage changes I made were once again a placebo-effect
> 
> So I decided to start from a scratch and resetted the bios (not by the button but by removing the battery this time)
> I manually restored most of the settings (e.g not from saved profiles - set the cpu to 3900 and 1.37 voltages for both the VID and VCORE, SoC voltage to 1.05, slightly reduced the VDDP, picked the 3200 XMP profile, 1T command ratio, enabled Geardown)
> 
> I guess I need more clarification in memory settings that I barely touched previously.
> Again, my ram kit is dual-rank *F4-3200C14D-32GTZR* 2x16gb with default timings 14-14-14-34
> 
> *1.* Should I really go with 1T+GD ON or 2T ratio is preffered in case of dualrank modules? From what I know 2T provides less performance but its not fully clear for me how this works and how big is the impact
> *2.* What procODT can be used in my case? It was on auto till this point. I haven't touched that yet because the system performed mostly fine last couple of days but it seems that I will need more tweaking and test everything more thoroughly (I generally avoided very long testing sessions, e.g. after waiting an hour or so I assumed that I'm mostly fine)
> *3.* What about the "bank group swap"? I've read the recommendation (not sure about the source) to set it to "bankGroupSwap enabled" and "bankGroupSwapAlt disabled". Currently I decided to left this on auto and it is basically the opposite (e.g. Alt enabled, "normal" bankGroupSwap is disabled)
> *4.* Maybe any other suggestions to get it stable at 3200?
> 
> I really wish to get the most of my system but this tweaking process takes a plenty of time and becoming more annoying. Will I lose much if everything will fail and I'll just stay within 2933-3066 range? (speaking of games and adobe software that I mostly work with - I'm using this PC both as my workstation and gaming pc)


Hi Korrektor - I spent a great deal of time today reading this thread and when it comes to Geardown you should keep it at 2T if doing 3200mhz+ for stability. But again, I could be wrong. So far I'm not crashing doing one change at the time and the guys on here are great at helping


----------



## sierra248

Yes I'm sure, both llc at 3, geardown enabled and don't use the offset, just enter in exactly as I posted in the order I posted and leave everything else where it is when you set defaults. You'll have a starting point, you can then try a 4.0ghz as I'm sure that's why you got the 1800 and try 3333 and 3466 memory(you'll need to bump up your Dram Voltsge, try 1.4, then back it down once your stable.
Good luck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Alright here's what I've done so far in bios but have no saved n exit yet:
> 
> OC Tweaker:
> 
> Overclock Mode = Manual
> APU/PCIE Frequency (Mhz) = 100
> 
> CPU Frequency and Voltage Change = Manual (You didn't mention if this should also be Manual? Most likely it does.)
> CPU Frequency (Mhz) = 3800 (originally 3600)
> CPU Voltage (V) = 1.35000 (already set to 1.35000) Is that normal?
> SMT Mode = Enabled
> 
> Load XMP Setting = Auto ( I will change to XMP 2.0 Profile 1 after next restart for ddr4 3200hz)
> AM4 Advance Boot Training = Auto
> 
> Voltage Mode = Stable Mode <----should this be OC mode? It shows up in RED font.
> 
> CPU Vcore Voltage = Auto <----Leave Auto? or set to Offset Mode or Fixed Mode?
> CPU Load-Line Calibration = Level 5 = Auto <----you said set this one to 3 right? Why? r u sure?
> VDDCR_SOC Voltage = Auto <---Leave this Auto? or set to Offset Mode or Fixed Mode?
> VDDCR_SOC Load-Line Calibration = Level 5 = Auto <----You didn't say what this should be? 3 as well? or 1?
> 
> Let me know when you get a chance and then I'll work on the RAM next. I also have questions on Advanced>UMC Common Options>DDR4 Cmmon Options>DRAM Controller Configuration:
> CMD2T = Auto<---1T or 2T? when running DDR4 3200?
> Gear Down Mode: Auto <---should I Disable this if using 2T? I read this on here earlier today that it is recommended? True or not?


----------



## datonyb

@ amir007

to be fair there are a few that think the 1700 non x is the finer silicon (due to be binned as capable of low tdp) but thats not the issue here
as said the 1800x is fine if your happy the price you paid

what sierra and most of us are trying to say and help you with sounds incorrect but it is very correct

it is possible to get the ryzen running lower MAX volts with a higher clockspeed than its stock settings

my system is set to 3.9 all cores fixed with a max volts of 1.325 (and will drop to around 0.500 on idle)

i dont know if the 1800x can drop as low and remain stable ,but thats what advice here will help you find out (the exact charector of your own cpu )

regarding the case fans (or lack of)

you realise when you fit an aftermarket 'sideflow' fan and heatsink you have removed the normal 'downdraft' over the vrms and board ?
irrelevent to size of case in my view case fans become MORE important when the heatsink and fan are changed for the normal sideflow type


----------



## polkfan

3 weeks with using this boards onboard audio vs my objective 2 AMP/DAC its not bad actually.

Best on board audio i ever had.

Still miss my Objective 2 a little

Decided to just use 1.375V 3.8ghz even if temps reach 80C under prime now whatever i rarely ever push this chip this hard anyways.

Basically saving up money for future ryzen revisions


----------



## Spectre73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korrektor*
> 
> I got some time to get some more frustration and suffering so I decided to reboot few more times to see if that "62 problem" persists or I just got lucky last times.
> 
> And bad news is that I was able to reproduce that. As mentioned by _datonyb_ It wasn't 62 but b2 (e.g. there is none top horizontal line)
> The BIOS freezes are coupled with the very small text "4b" in the right lower corner. I also got some weird reboot loops (like every few seconds) that could be interrupted only by powering off the system
> 
> It seems to be memory-related so that CPU voltage changes I made were once again a placebo-effect
> 
> So I decided to start from a scratch and resetted the bios (not by the button but by removing the battery this time)
> I manually restored most of the settings (e.g not from saved profiles - set the cpu to 3900 and 1.37 voltages for both the VID and VCORE, SoC voltage to 1.05, slightly reduced the VDDP, picked the 3200 XMP profile, 1T command ratio, enabled Geardown)
> 
> I guess I need more clarification in memory settings that I barely touched previously.
> Again, my ram kit is dual-rank *F4-3200C14D-32GTZR* 2x16gb with default timings 14-14-14-34
> 
> *1.* Should I really go with 1T+GD ON or 2T ratio is preffered in case of dualrank modules? From what I know 2T provides less performance but its not fully clear for me how this works and how big is the impact
> *2.* What procODT can be used in my case? It was on auto till this point. I haven't touched that yet because the system performed mostly fine last couple of days but it seems that I will need more tweaking and test everything more thoroughly (I generally avoided very long testing sessions, e.g. after waiting an hour or so I assumed that I'm mostly fine)
> *3.* What about the "bank group swap"? I've read the recommendation (not sure about the source) to set it to "bankGroupSwap enabled" and "bankGroupSwapAlt disabled". Currently I decided to left this on auto and it is basically the opposite (e.g. Alt enabled, "normal" bankGroupSwap is disabled)
> *4.* Maybe any other suggestions to get it stable at 3200?
> 
> I really wish to get the most of my system but this tweaking process takes a plenty of time and becoming more annoying. Will I lose much if everything will fail and I'll just stay within 2933-3066 range? (speaking of games and adobe software that I mostly work with - I'm using this PC both as my workstation and gaming pc)


I am using the exact same ram and board. So I hope I can help.

I have most items on Auto, of course, XMP is on, voltages are on Auto.

CPU LLC is Level 5, SOC LLC is Level 2.

For your dual rank modules you should set

Bank Group Swap - enable
Bank Group Swap Alt - disable

I am using CR 1T with GD disable but that may not work for you. The Ram ist rated at CL 2, so I first would use that until the System is stable. After everything works, try to tighten it. The difference should not be huge, but every bit counts,

The System always worked flawless in Windows, but had the occasional cold boot Problem (around 1 in 10-15 tries won't boot with code 94).

After changing ProcODT from Auto to 60 Ohm I have not seen this behaviour and it booted without issues.

I of course expect you using lates UEFI 3.20. There have been many changes from earlier Versions..


----------



## TH558

hci memtest was giving me errors at 40% so i increased the TWR to 18, upped the voltage by 0.005v and changed the ohms to 53.3 from 60. I still get an error but its at about 650%. just can't be asked with this anymore. Is it OK to run my system like this for a few months before i probably upgrade to zen plus.


----------



## Korrektor

Thanks. For some reason default settings wasn't working for me so I gone the voltage regulation way but never touched ProcODT previously (I found that most recommendations are between 60-68.8 ohm). I still think that I'll keep the SoC at 1.05 and VDDP at 0.85-0.9 as this seems to be helpful too (default values are 1.1 and 0.95), this is the values few people recommended to me in this thread (I've also seen Stilt comment that 1.05 SoC is probably optimal for most of the modules) and I found to be the recommended ones in Ryzen timing calculator table for Samsung modules

I would like to try keeping them on defaults and trying only manually set ProcODT but I am getting tired of all of this trial and error process and I'm not really willing to test this scenario too
Anyway if I will not get satisfying results in a couple of next days I guess I'll just reduce the ram frequency a bit and postpone all of this tweaking for better times

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre73*
> 
> I am using the exact same ram and board. So I hope I can help.
> 
> I have most items on Auto, of course, XMP is on, voltages are on Auto.
> 
> CPU LLC is Level 5, SOC LLC is Level 2.
> 
> For your dual rank modules you should set
> 
> Bank Group Swap - enable
> Bank Group Swap Alt - disable
> 
> I am using CR 1T with GD disable but that may not work for you. The Ram ist rated at CL 2, so I first would use that until the System is stable. After everything works, try to tighten it. The difference should not be huge, but every bit counts,
> 
> The System always worked flawless in Windows, but had the occasional cold boot Problem (around 1 in 10-15 tries won't boot with code 94).
> 
> After changing ProcODT from Auto to 60 Ohm I have not seen this behaviour and it booted without issues.
> 
> I of course expect you using lates UEFI 3.20. There have been many changes from earlier Versions..


p.s. Got the same b2 error on Dr.Debug display today one or few times while changing bios settings.
It never happens on all defaults
What is that, actually? There is none such code on AsRock site, I suppose that it can be just signature of "B2" ram slot as ram is placed in the A2-B2 slots according to manual, but I'm not sure


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korrektor*
> 
> I got some time to get some more frustration and suffering so I decided to reboot few more times to see if that "62 problem" persists or I just got lucky last times.
> 
> And bad news is that I was able to reproduce that. As mentioned by _datonyb_ It wasn't 62 but b2 (e.g. there is none top horizontal line)
> The BIOS freezes are coupled with the very small text "4b" in the right lower corner. I also got some weird reboot loops (like every few seconds) that could be interrupted only by powering off the system
> 
> It seems to be memory-related so that CPU voltage changes I made were once again a placebo-effect
> 
> So I decided to start from a scratch and resetted the bios (not by the button but by removing the battery this time)
> I manually restored most of the settings (e.g not from saved profiles - set the cpu to 3900 and 1.37 voltages for both the VID and VCORE, SoC voltage to 1.05, slightly reduced the VDDP, picked the 3200 XMP profile, 1T command ratio, enabled Geardown)
> 
> I guess I need more clarification in memory settings that I barely touched previously.
> Again, my ram kit is dual-rank *F4-3200C14D-32GTZR* 2x16gb with default timings 14-14-14-34
> 
> *1.* Should I really go with 1T+GD ON or 2T ratio is preffered in case of dualrank modules? From what I know 2T provides less performance but its not fully clear for me how this works and how big is the impact
> *2.* What procODT can be used in my case? It was on auto till this point. I haven't touched that yet because the system performed mostly fine last couple of days but it seems that I will need more tweaking and test everything more thoroughly (I generally avoided very long testing sessions, e.g. after waiting an hour or so I assumed that I'm mostly fine)
> *3.* What about the "bank group swap"? I've read the recommendation (not sure about the source) to set it to "bankGroupSwap enabled" and "bankGroupSwapAlt disabled". Currently I decided to left this on auto and it is basically the opposite (e.g. Alt enabled, "normal" bankGroupSwap is disabled)
> *4.* Maybe any other suggestions to get it stable at 3200?
> 
> I really wish to get the most of my system but this tweaking process takes a plenty of time and becoming more annoying. Will I lose much if everything will fail and I'll just stay within 2933-3066 range? (speaking of games and adobe software that I mostly work with - I'm using this PC both as my workstation and gaming pc)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> @ amir007
> 
> to be fair there are a few that think the 1700 non x is the finer silicon (due to be binned as capable of low tdp) but thats not the issue here
> as said the 1800x is fine if your happy the price you paid
> 
> what sierra and most of us are trying to say and help you with sounds incorrect but it is very correct
> 
> it is possible to get the ryzen running lower MAX volts with a higher clockspeed than its stock settings
> 
> my system is set to 3.9 all cores fixed with a max volts of 1.325 (and will drop to around 0.500 on idle)
> 
> i dont know if the 1800x can drop as low and remain stable ,but thats what advice here will help you find out (the exact charector of your own cpu )
> 
> regarding the case fans (or lack of)
> 
> you realise when you fit an aftermarket 'sideflow' fan and heatsink you have removed the normal 'downdraft' over the vrms and board ?
> irrelevent to size of case in my view case fans become MORE important when the heatsink and fan are changed for the normal sideflow type


Just picked up a water cooling kit from Microcenter and my temps are much better now.




I still can't figure out how to up the voltage on this thing. It's set to 1.35000 but in h/w monitor it reads 1.248v or something. I upped it to 1.4 and voltage still remeains the same. Should i use offset/fixed option or something? ***?


----------



## Korrektor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Just picked up a water cooling kit from Microcenter and my temps are much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't figure out how to up the voltage on this thing. It's set to 1.35000 but in h/w monitor it reads 1.248v or something. I upped it to 1.4 and voltage still remeains the same. Should i use offset/fixed option or something? ***?


This is because VCORE seems to be related to parameter under "voltage configuration" (right next to CPU load line calibration there is a *CPU Vcore voltage*)
E.g. if you want to be both the VID and VCORE to stay at 1.35 you need to input this value twice (in *CPU frequency and voltage* change where you type your frequency and in the voltage configuration below)
If you already done this and you're not running 3.9 or 4.0 ghz all the time (e.g. using default boost mechanism) then probably this behaviour is fine as CPU will drop its voltage when not in use or not under heavy load (even in my case where I run 3.9 fixed all the time minimal voltage drops to 0.400).

Take my words with a grain of salt as I'm not a professional by any means, as you can see I am experiencing some troubles too


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korrektor*
> 
> This is because VCORE seems to be related to parameter under "voltage configuration" (right next to CPU load line calibration there is a *CPU Vcore voltage*)
> E.g. if you want to be both the VID and VCORE to stay at 1.35 you need to input this value twice (in *CPU frequency and voltage* change where you type your frequency and in the voltage configuration below)
> If you already done this and you're not running 3.9 or 4.0 ghz all the time (e.g. using default boost mechanism) then probably this behaviour is fine as CPU will drop its voltage when not in use or not under heavy load (even in my case where I run 3.9 fixed all the time minimal voltage drops to 0.400).
> 
> Take my words with a grain of salt as I'm not a professional by any means, as you can see I am experiencing some troubles too


Geez this getting confusing for me. Sorry, it's been so long since i've done REAL overclocking. The last time i was having fun with hardware was during the Athlon Thourgobred processor, barton, mobile one...fun years but can you tell me exactly where in the bios is the setting where if I set the Vcore too high it'll damage the CPU. I know i'm probably asking you to restart your system and jog down the notes but I need to know this just in case I do something stupid.

Also, where is the Multiplier for the CPU? I can't find it. How come when I play games such as BF1 and GTA V. (no longer crashing btw since the help from the nice community here) but i noticed its locked at 3.7GHz. I have not done any OC at all yet. I thought this cpu is stock 3.6ghz? Right? I have water cooling now so how do I adjust 4ghz constant to show when i game? I know that I'll need t up my cpu voltage to 1.35 as well because right now in bios it reads 1.244 i think even though its set to 1.35000 which im still confused about.

What voltage is max safe with water cooling? and where exactly in bios do i need to go to adjust this? Please type step by step bcuz when im in there i see voltages for cpu everywher so im not sure which one ure talking about.


----------



## sierra248

I wrote the stuff below this before I read all your errors and such. Stop messing with soc and proc and Vid. If your having a problem booting at 3.9 and 3200, just reset everything. Just reset in bios too, you don't need to pull battery. When it keeps rebooting, I'm guessing it's an F9 error which is memory. Just scroll down and up your DRAM voltage to 1.39 and try again. Probably fix your problem. You need to get bootable and stable before getting into all the other things like soc and vid and proc.
I've had my system for 6 months and played with every setting. My 1700 will run Prime95 for days
Only things I have not default:
1. Fans on Full Speed(I been messing with subtimungs, that's a whole new story for a few weeks from now for ya)

2. CPU frequency at top of configuration page set to 3800.

3. CPU voltage at top of configuration page set at 1.325

4. LLC level 1 for both on configuration page.

5. XMP is set at 3466 on configuration page

6. Enter DRAM Configuration on configuration page, scroll to bottom and set gear down enabled. I am running 1T, your ram should be able to do this easily so I'd set it to 1T.

One tip, set the cpu frequency and voltage and LLC and memory voltage and up the dram voltage and enable geardown first. Then boot to windows. Then reboot and enter bios and set your memory speed. The boards a little finicky about the order you do things. My computer is as stable as any, more then most by far. You may even want to use all my settings and then tweak.
Good Luck, you shouldn't be having this many issues! Maybe something is faulty but I don't think so. You'll get there, takes allot of times at 100% cpu usage, like 100 hours to get it exactly at max frequency at lowest voltage!

The stuff Below:
I wouldn't go above 1.45. You can again do exactly as I said before and follow my steps. First default everything again as you may have changed some stuff you don't need to. You don't need to use offset voltage as someone mentioned. At top of page, I like to set BCLK TO MANUAL and enter 100 but auto is 100, so that's just me. At top of page set cpu frequency to 4000 and voltage at top of page to 1.400. Set Both llc's to level 3 and reboot. See if you got lucky and got a chip that can do 4.0ghz, the go back to bios and set to xmp profile and 3200 speed. Go down to DRAM Configuration and scroll all the way to bottom and enable gear down. That's it, your done except for seeing if maybe you can get 4.1ghz(4100). Then you can try 3333 or 3466 on the memory. I'd leave the memory alone other then xmp for now and find out the sweet spot in your overclocking. If it boots and you can run Prime95 for 8 hours, try 4.1. If it doesn't boot or crashes, try 3.9(3900). Once you find your stable overclock, then start lowering the voltage a step at a time and rerun Prime95 for 8 hours. Rinse and repeat till you get the max overclock at the lowest voltage that won't crash.

I forgot one thing, put your fans to full speed while testing. You can lower it when you find out where you are.

It's not hard, just time consuming. Wait till you get to the memory sub timings,?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> I wouldn't go above 1.45. You can again do exactly as I said before and follow my steps. First default everything again as you may have changed some stuff you don't need to. You don't need to use offset voltage as someone mentioned. At top of page, I like to set BCLK TO MANUAL and enter 100 but auto is 100, so that's just me. At top of page set cpu frequency to 4000 and voltage at top of page to 1.400. Set Both llc's to level 3 and reboot. See if you got lucky and got a chip that can do 4.0ghz, the go back to bios and set to xmp profile and 3200 speed. Go down to DRAM Configuration and scroll all the way to bottom and enable gear down. That's it, your done except for seeing if maybe you can get 4.1ghz(4100). Then you can try 3333 or 3466 on the memory. I'd leave the memory alone other then xmp for now and find out the sweet spot in your overclocking. If it boots and you can run Prime95 for 8 hours, try 4.1. If it doesn't boot or crashes, try 3.9(3900). Once you find your stable overclock, then start lowering the voltage a step at a time and rerun Prime95 for 8 hours. Rinse and repeat till you get the max overclock at the lowest voltage that won't crash.
> 
> I forgot one thing, put your fans to full speed while testing. You can lower it when you find out where you are.
> 
> It's not hard, just time consuming. Wait till you get to the memory sub timings,?


Alright I will finally try this soon and let you know. I think I get it now. Thank you for over explaining it to me. I only have CPU fan 1 populated by the water cooler but that records the pump speed as my fan is plugged via Sata power cable NZXT comes with. I can control my radiator fan via CAM software...its pretty nice actually it has all the tools you need. So far my rig is very stable and not crashing anymore but again I'm not sure if its because I removed the AMD power chipset drivers that gives you Ryzen Power plan.

I'll report back. Thanks again sierra.


----------



## Korrektor

Eh, I think that I will stay with 3066, at least for now till I'll be in mood to continue. I feel like I'm spending a lots of time to nothing or few percents of performance
Even if I get stable in windows there is occasionally random boot problems (like that b2 code or 3 reboot loops every couple of seconds with resetting the bios to default, etc.)
For instance today I've passed two hours of full AIDA testing (including CPU, FPU, memory) but when I rebooted few times and tried to cold boot I failed to boot or got into reboot loop once and this fast three reboots sequences looks and sounds not pleasant at all (Like your PC is dying or something)

What I've applied in total during this days when doing research at this problem (I mentioned this previously a plenty of times in different posts but just as overall conclusion):

- Updated the bios right after win10 installation using instant flash (in two stages, as it was required for some reason - e.g. first I've updated to 3.0 and then to 3.2. Both installations were made on default settings)
- Reduced the *SoC to 1.05* and *VDDP to 0.85-0.9* (this values seems to be the optimal according to few sources including this forum)
- Increased the *RAM voltage* (up to *1.36-1.38*, not that much, but however sensor readings show generally higher values up to 1.4. I know that they can be wrong (e.g. that software sensors suck). I just afraid keeping ram at high voltages, but maybe I'm wrong and should push it to 1.4?)
- Changed LLC values a few times (they seem to cause no changes)
- Applied *60-68.8 ohms* *ProcODT* value instead of going auto
- Changed *BankGroupSwap / BankGroupSwapAlt* values (e.g. left them on auto, then fully disabled, then swapped one to another)

Values that I haven't touched yet but thought of:
- *Timings.* As I understand choosing more loose timings could help bring stability but It feels like a trade-off and as I'll get bigger latencies
- *T2 command rate.* Logic behind this is basically the same - as I've seen in different sources it will in fact descrease performance and I'm felling that another 100mhz simply not worth it.
- *CLDO VDDP*. I found little info about that but as I understand in is somehow involved in memory OC. It was on auto all the time

Some good info I found that can help myself in the future (and probably someone else who will read this thread):
- If your windows is installed in UEFI you can disable CSM mode in bios (some legacy way to boot) and this will greatly cut loading times (I wish I knew this a week ealier, all of this long-lasting reboots every few minutes to change something was painful to watch. I also had the Plextor pci-e drive loading stage that added like 5+ seconds to boot times so despite my system is installed on very fast 960 evo I had to wait for about a minute in total every time

*- Disabling AM4 Advance boot Training*
Now this is questionable part and probably a game changer, because as I understand this is the main reason of the default double-boot behaviour and triple-rebooting in case of failed memory settings (and probably that b2 error as well)
Disabling this reduced the boot time even more. I wonder if I could just disable this when I got stable in windows and be ok? Or as it failed to calibrate on next cold boot it just meant that my testing was not representative and I could end up with bsods and errors once anyway?

I really want someone to comment on this last thing - is it really that necessary or it just messes up with the overclock and stable ram work can be achieved without it
Sad that I haven't paid much attention to this as with both of this options enabled I got much bigger boot times and wasn't able to try out more stuff

Currently I'm running basically on all auto settings at 3066 (just OC'd the cpu again and bumped LLCs, as well as disabling CSM and ram training) and everything seems fine


----------



## sierra248

With my overclock and stable ram to run 3466 on my rig at 14,13,13,13,28 and other lowered timings, I'm running 1.41 Volts. I've literally been testing sub timings for two weeks, basically Prime95 has been at 100% for two weeks with the occasionally a crash when I tighten timings to tight. Are you running Samsung b-die? If so 1.45 is supposedly safe, I'd stay under 1.42 though. My case is very cool, mem is cool to touch. If your running Samsung b-die the above is correct but if not disregard. I'm not sure what max voltage is for Hynix Ram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korrektor*
> 
> Eh, I think that I will stay with 3066, at least for now till I'll be in mood to continue. I feel like I'm spending a lots of time to nothing or few percents of performance
> Even if I get stable in windows there is occasionally random boot problems (like that b2 code or 3 reboot loops every couple of seconds with resetting the bios to default, etc.)
> For instance today I've passed two hours of full AIDA testing (including CPU, FPU, memory) but when I rebooted few times and tried to cold boot I failed to boot or got into reboot loop once and this fast three reboots sequences looks and sounds not pleasant at all (Like your PC is dying or something)
> 
> What I've applied in total during this days when doing research at this problem (I mentioned this previously a plenty of times in different posts but just as overall conclusion):
> 
> - Reduced the *SoC to 1.05* and *VDDP to 0.85-0.9* (this values seems to be the optimal according to few sources including this forum)
> - Increased the *RAM voltage* (up to *1.36-1.38*, not that much, but however sensor readings show generally higher values up to 1.4. I know that they can be wrong (e.g. that software sensors suck). I just afraid keeping ram at high voltages, but maybe I'm wrong and should push it to 1.4?)
> - Changed LLC values a few times (they seem to cause no changes)
> - Applied *60-68.8 ohms* *ProcODT* value instead of going auto
> - Changed *BankGroupSwap / BankGroupSwapAlt* values (e.g. left them on auto, then fully disabled, then swapped one to another)
> 
> Values that I haven't touched yet but thought of:
> - *Timings.* As I understand choosing more loose timings could help bring stability but It feels like a trade-off and as I'll get bigger latencies
> - *T2 command rate.* Logic behind this is basically the same - as I've seen in different sources it will in fact descrease performance and I'm felling that another 100mhz simply not worth it.
> - *CLDO VDDP*. I found little info about that but as I understand in is somehow involved in memory OC. It was on auto all the time
> 
> Some good info I found that can help myself in the future (and probably someone else who will read this thread):
> - If your windows is installed in UEFI you can disable CSM mode in bios (some legacy way to boot) and this will greatly cut loading times (I wish I knew this a week ealier, all of this long-lasting reboots every few minutes to change something was painful to watch. I also had the Plextor pci-e drive loading stage that added like 5+ seconds to boot times so despite my system is installed on very fast 960 evo I had to wait for about a minute in total every time
> 
> *- Disabling AM4 Advance boot Training*
> Now this is questionable part and probably a game changer, because as I understand this is the main reason of the default double-boot behaviour and triple-rebooting in case of failed memory settings (and probably that b2 error as well)
> Disabling this reduced the boot time even more. I wonder if I could just disable this when I got stable in windows and be ok? Or as it failed to calibrate on next cold boot it just meant that my testing was not representative and I could end up with bsods and errors once
> 
> work can be achieved without it
> Sad that I haven't paid much attention to this as with both of this options enabled I got much bigger boot times and wasn't able to try out more stuff


----------



## Korrektor

Yep its Samsung b-die. It seems that all of my problems appears because this is dual-rank modules. I've seen a lot of people achieving 3333 or 3466 on similar single-rank memory. The reason I purchased DR is that I've seen some info that they perform better but for now I see that this was half-true because there is some hidden pitfalls and I should just go with SR probably

There was one guy with the same kit few posts later and he said that he was OK with much less changes. I feel like I'm getting something terribly wrong because I did much more and still failed


----------



## sierra248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Alright I will finally try this soon and let you know. I think I get it now. Thank you for over explaining it to me. I only have CPU fan 1 populated by the water cooler but that records the pump speed as my fan is plugged via Sata power cable NZXT comes with. I can control my radiator fan via CAM software...its pretty nice actually it has all the tools you need. So far my rig is very stable and not crashing anymore but again I'm not sure if its because I removed the AMD power chipset drivers that gives you Ryzen Power plan.
> 
> I'll report back. Thanks again sierra.


Cool, I run the newest chipset drivers from dthe AMD site that just came out beginning October I believe. I do run the balanced ryzen plan but I've modified it to everything maximum performance, never sleep, never hibernate and such while I'm testing. I think I've changed it to same as maximum performance settings, it's just now called ryzen balanced:


----------



## sierra248

Reset everything in bios, do your overclock, voltage and set LLC (I use level 1)and geardown enabled. and set DRAM to 1.39. Reboot, then set xmp to 3200.
Worth a shot

quote name="Korrektor" url="/t/1627407/asrock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread/2100#post_26400572"]Yep its Samsung b-die. It seems that all of my problems appears because this is dual-rank modules. I've seen a lot of people achieving 3333 or 3466 on similar single-rank memory. The reason I purchased DR is that I've seen some info that they perform better but for now I see that this was half-true because there is some hidden pitfalls and I should just go with SR probably

There was one guy with the same kit few posts later and he said that he was OK with much less changes. I feel like I'm getting something terribly wrong because I did much more and still failed[/quote]


----------



## Brightmist

You'll get a memory training fail at 3200 or higher so you set memory training fail count to at least 3, possibly 4 so no fast boot
For Dual Rank Modules BankGroupSwap Enabled, BankGroupSwapAlt Disabled is used
Set DRAM Voltage to 1.4
ProcODT for Dual Rank modules should be higher than normal so go up to like 80 and 96.6 Ohms
Since they're DR B-dies, set CR 1T and Geardown Mode Enabled

Try booting into a lower strap first with these settings like 3066 then try increasing the strap to 3200

I'm using SoC LLC3 and CPU LLC2, they aren't super aggressive tbh

CLDO_VDDP might help if you have a memclkhole at 3200 so when all else fails, this should be the setting you tweak pretty much.

As I understand it, it's about finding correct values for CLDO_VDDP and ProcODT when OCing DR modules on Ryzen


----------



## gimpinator

Guys, keep in mind when suggesting or changing your voltages that The Load Line Calibration will increase voltage to both the ram and Vcore. This may prevent a machine from stable operation or force someone into higher voltages than preferable.

For example, DRAM set to 3.70 (on my board) will increase to 3.84 with an LLC Stage 1 setting. I've also noticed at times a non-linear progression in voltage but haven't tried to investigate.

Nothing but problems since Bios 3.10 and would strongly advise against copying settings, especially in regards to voltage and LLC. With that being said, both my machines have always ran their best with lower than typical voltage, and additionally, the less you poke at it with the proverbial stick, the easier it is to reconfigure when the S hits the fan.

Avoid changing LLC as it's one of the better settings to set and forget until you need it. Level 5 provides more accurate data sharing in regards to physically set integers within bios. Or atleast that's my thought around it.

Taichi seems to prefer subtle changes rather than several crashes in a row. Find what works and slowly adjust until you're somewhat less unsatisfied.

LLC may also increase SOC voltage with higher settings.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Cool, I run the newest chipset drivers from dthe AMD site that just came out beginning October I believe. I do run the balanced ryzen plan but I've modified it to everything maximum performance, never sleep, never hibernate and such while I'm testing. I think I've changed it to same as maximum performance settings, it's just now called ryzen balanced:


I tried the OC tips you gave me and my PC froze in windows login. I tried 1.4v @4Ghz. I'll try again tomorrow. I cleared the CMOS and loaded defaults and then set my ram to 3200mhz and everything else stock. I'am still experiencing a bug of some sort when I run Cinebench where my score is 2x less than what it should be. I noticed my CPU speed goes down to 550Mhz during 100% cpu load while running the test. Why is this? I think this is the issue. I set my power options to High performance in windows so why is my speed dropping so low while testing? ***?




The scores in red and orange are my scores per each try. I feel like I got a lemon AMD 1800x.


----------



## Korrektor

Thanks for the recent advices. I guess I'll still just stay at 3066 at least for few weeks, I really want to work and play on my new PC in the first place, last week I was too focused on all of this values and spent lot of time just watching the voltages, temps, etc, instead of having fun with new hardware. I will write later then

Speaking of voltages LLC I agree with gimpinator post above
I guess that high LLCs levels are excessive and you should carefully measure all of your main voltages both on idle and loaded states
I noticed that my DRAM voltages is higher that I've manually put in bios.


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gimpinator*
> 
> Guys, keep in mind when suggesting or changing your voltages that The Load Line Calibration will increase voltage to both the ram and Vcore. This may prevent a machine from stable operation or force someone into higher voltages than preferable.
> 
> For example, DRAM set to 3.70 (on my board) will increase to 3.84 with an LLC Stage 1 setting. I've also noticed at times a non-linear progression in voltage but haven't tried to investigate.
> 
> Nothing but problems since Bios 3.10 and would strongly advise against copying settings, especially in regards to voltage and LLC. With that being said, both my machines have always ran their best with lower than typical voltage, and additionally, the less you poke at it with the proverbial stick, the easier it is to reconfigure when the S hits the fan.
> 
> Avoid changing LLC as it's one of the better settings to set and forget until you need it. Level 5 provides more accurate data sharing in regards to physically set integers within bios. Or atleast that's my thought around it.
> 
> Taichi seems to prefer subtle changes rather than several crashes in a row. Find what works and slowly adjust until you're somewhat less unsatisfied.
> 
> LLC may also increase SOC voltage with higher settings.


LLC isn't supposed to be increasing DRAM voltage. It's literally called VCORE LLC in BIOS.

RAM also doesn't work with 3.70/3.84V, I'm guessing you misstyped and it's 1.370/1.384. In any case, that's perfectly within sensor fault tolerances so your RAM voltage might just be the same.

LLC is there to counter vdroop but again, watching voltages under load made me decide to increase it to LLC2 from LLC3 since a high enough vdroop will probably destabilize my IMC under load since I'm running my RAM @ 3466C14 timings (1T/GDM disabled).

LLC3 is also fine for both SoC and Vcore and you won't end up with higher voltage than you set under BIOS when under full load or atleast that's what sensor readings are showing.


----------



## datonyb

amir007

have you tried just using the pstate method

its worked flawlessly for me since bios 1.5 onwards

i run a 1700 at 3.9ghz and 1.325 volts cpu LLC level2

my cinebench is version 15 but it scores 1750+ (which is quite a respectable score) and will do that consistantly

heres is a guide on setting the pstate overclock
(second half of video)






settings for 3.9 ghz and 1.325 volts are
9c
8
24
second box
9c
8
24
third box
auto


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> amir007
> 
> have you tried just using the pstate method
> 
> its worked flawlessly for me since bios 1.5 onwards
> 
> i run a 1700 at 3.9ghz and 1.325 volts cpu LLC level2
> 
> my cinebench is version 15 but it scores 1750+ (which is quite a respectable score) and will do that consistantly
> 
> heres is a guide on setting the pstate overclock
> (second half of video)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settings for 3.9 ghz and 1.325 volts are
> 9c
> 8
> 24
> second box
> 9c
> 8
> 24
> third box
> auto


Thank you so MUCH. I will try this later when I get home...I just knew it had something to do with Pstate. If i get stuck i'll let you know and see if you can further help me. The weird thing is sometimes it gives me a high score 2x what im getting now, but last night i couldn't get one test to give me what you're getting. It's almost as if i have a 4 core cpu. I was so mad


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> LLC isn't supposed to be increasing DRAM voltage. It's literally called VCORE LLC in BIOS.
> 
> RAM also doesn't work with 3.70/3.84V, I'm guessing you misstyped and it's 1.370/1.384. In any case, that's perfectly within sensor fault tolerances so your RAM voltage might just be the same.
> 
> LLC is there to counter vdroop but again, watching voltages under load made me decide to increase it to LLC2 from LLC3 since a high enough vdroop will probably destabilize my IMC under load since I'm running my RAM @ 3466C14 timings (1T/GDM disabled).
> 
> LLC3 is also fine for both SoC and Vcore and you won't end up with higher voltage than you set under BIOS when under full load or atleast that's what sensor readings are showing.


This is good to know.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korrektor*
> 
> Yep its Samsung b-die. It seems that all of my problems appears because this is dual-rank modules. I've seen a lot of people achieving 3333 or 3466 on similar single-rank memory. The reason I purchased DR is that I've seen some info that they perform better but for now I see that this was half-true because there is some hidden pitfalls and I should just go with SR probably
> 
> There was one guy with the same kit few posts later and he said that he was OK with much less changes. I feel like I'm getting something terribly wrong because I did much more and still failed


Do you know if Gskill Flare X is samsung b-die?


----------



## sierra248

Amir007, I’ve had the half speed thing happen when I’m to far overclocked and voltage to high. Also when that happened if I opened up task manager, under the performance tab it would show a different frequency then I’d set in bios. It’s actually quite a good way to try different overclocks. If it doesn’t read the same then it’s not a good overclock. On my system I’m at 3.8 and 1.325 Volts, I can boot but it will crash or do the half speed thing even if I set to 3.825, no matter what voltage, that is not stable for me but 3.8 is 100% stable.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Amir007, I've had the half speed thing happen when I'm to far overclocked and voltage to high. Also when that happened if I opened up task manager, under the performance tab it would show a different frequency then I'd set in bios. It's actually quite a good way to try different overclocks. If it doesn't read the same then it's not a good overclock. On my system I'm at 3.8 and 1.325 Volts, I can boot but it will crash or do the half speed thing even if I set to 3.825, no matter what voltage, that is not stable for me but 3.8 is 100% stable.


So are you telling me that even though I haven't done any Manual OC on my stock system I may not be stable? I'm so lost right now because I know something isn't setup correctly still.

I have so many questions about this mobo/cpu because on my AMD 1800x box it says 3.6 GHz Base / 4.0 GHz Precision Boost. When I'm playing GTA V or BF1, the CPU frequency is rock solid at 3.7GHz but nowhere in the bios shows 3.7Ghz. ***?

When I run a bench like Cenebench the MHz go up to 4.1Ghz sometimes. I really think this mobo is so god damn confused about this 1800x cpu. Why the fhuck is it running at 3.7Ghz if everything in bios is at default?

I'm so close returning everything back to Microcenter and switch back to Intel. ARghhhhhhhh

And about the voltages I feel like there are 2 different voltages for the CPU? is this right or wrong? Which one is the actual voltage in the bios? My H/W monitor shows 1.244 but in OC Tweaker it shows 1.35000 so why the fhuck is it running at 1.244? The CPU Frequency on OC Tweaker page also shows 3.6Ghz but in windows when I game runs at 3.7Ghz rock solid. That maybe explains why im not stable. Should I just return everything I feel like pulling my hair out...or worse i may lose it before i return it. I know the CPU is great and powerful but I'm reading online that all x370 mobos are flakey til this day. I read MSI one is a nightmare and Asus as well. It's like ok wow great CPU nice nice but how good is it if the MOBO's Chipset SUCKKKKK

When I get home later I'm gonna try what datonyb said and if that runs cenebench like its a 4 core cpu I'm shoving everything back in the boxes and returning this thing.


----------



## datonyb

calm down









it'll be fine

get home watch the video (the second part/half)

grab your laptop/tablet/phone and have the video on there to watch AND PAUSE while you set the stuff on the taichi bios
set the pstate settings to what i suggest eg 9c/8/24 in both the first two sections leave the rest to auto (the video suggests setting third to lower clocks ignore this)
then disable c states cool and quiet and all four in that section (the video shows you)
(in another bios tab/page there is setting for global c states i leave this on auto)
return to the oc tweaker page
DO NOT SET ANY VOLTAGE HERE !
just scroll down
set cpu vcore to fixed
set cpu llc to level2

save and exit

boot back into bios
check its showing 3.9 ghz on first page/tab save and exit
go into windows
set ryzen power plan

go test









we all use cinebench r15 now to compare scores
you should get high 1600's maybe 1700+

now go back into bios and set your ram to xmp 3200 (if as i recall you have the flarex 3200 set)

save and exit
boot bios check ram at 3200 save and exit
boot windows
run cinebench r15 check you have 1750 ish

then ...........................

come back here and start *fracking with your ram settings*

sierra and chew can help you far better than i can with the ram tuning, as i seem to have a weak set of entry level samsung b dies that struggle with 3333 mhz cl 14


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> calm down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll be fine
> 
> get home watch the video (the second part/half)
> 
> grab your laptop/tablet/phone and have the video on there to watch AND PAUSE while you set the stuff on the taichi bios
> set the pstate settings to what i suggest eg 9c/8/24 in both the first two sections leave the rest to auto (the video suggests setting third to lower clocks ignore this)
> then disable c states cool and quiet and all four in that section (the video shows you)
> (in another bios tab/page there is setting for global c states i leave this on auto)
> return to the oc tweaker page
> DO NOT SET ANY VOLTAGE HERE !
> just scroll down
> set cpu vcore to fixed
> set cpu llc to level2
> 
> save and exit
> 
> boot back into bios
> check its showing 3.9 ghz on first page/tab save and exit
> go into windows
> set ryzen power plan
> 
> go test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we all use cinebench r15 now to compare scores
> you should get high 1600's maybe 1700+
> 
> now go back into bios and set your ram to xmp 3200 (if as i recall you have the flarex 3200 set)
> 
> save and exit
> boot bios check ram at 3200 save and exit
> boot windows
> run cinebench r15 check you have 1750 ish
> 
> then ...........................
> 
> come back here and start *fracking with your ram settings*
> 
> sierra and chew can help you far better than i can with the ram tuning, as i seem to have a weak set of entry level samsung b dies that struggle with 3333 mhz cl 14










I provide tech support for a software company and was working on an issue that was making me edgy so I apologize to my poor hardware waiting for me at home.









I will do all of the above and if that gives me 1/2 of the cenebench score I will toss it out the window..(not the case, ssd', psu,) just the MOBO .its a long way down too.


----------



## chew*

The straight up ocing issue and need for pstates is being battled on. Unfortunately i have met some resistance with support. They seem to think I broke vcore on sample with ln2 ocing that i sent them that left a tray fresh from amd went on air to verify bug got shipped.

The irony is I requested chip back explicitly because I have not tested on ln2 yet and need to see how well it does.

I will sort it out. Im tired of this multi bug so I will make a public video instead of a private one. Showing bug fix on c6h versus the bug on asrock with 5 chips...

That usually gets the ball rolling.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The straight up ocing issue and need for pstates is being battled on. Unfortunately i have met some resistance with support. They seem to think I broke vcore on sample with ln2 ocing that i sent them that left a tray fresh from amd went on air to verify bug got shipped.
> 
> The irony is I requested chip back explicitly because I have not tested on ln2 yet and need to see how well it does.
> 
> I will sort it out. Im tired of this multi bug so I will make a public video instead of a private one. Showing bug fix on c6h versus the bug on asrock with 5 chips...
> 
> That usually gets the ball rolling.


well its better than flatly denying the issue with 128gb/ 8 sticks on the x399 that they seem to have
when asked specifically there reply ignored it totally and presented a sales pitch how wonderful the x399 boards are

still hey - ho

im lucky i suppose, ive not had any issues with my setup right from early launch (one of the first U.K. owners of the taichi)

my only complaint would be the dire and messy state of the 5/6 caps on the sound section of my board they look like thier all falling over like the tower of piza, not what i expected on a board that cost £230 ($230 ish)


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> So are you telling me that even though I haven't done any Manual OC on my stock system I may not be stable? I'm so lost right now because I know something isn't setup correctly still.
> 
> I have so many questions about this mobo/cpu because on my AMD 1800x box it says 3.6 GHz Base / 4.0 GHz Precision Boost. When I'm playing GTA V or BF1, the CPU frequency is rock solid at 3.7GHz but nowhere in the bios shows 3.7Ghz. ***?
> 
> When I run a bench like Cenebench the MHz go up to 4.1Ghz sometimes. I really think this mobo is so god damn confused about this 1800x cpu. Why the fhuck is it running at 3.7Ghz if everything in bios is at default?
> 
> I'm so close returning everything back to Microcenter and switch back to Intel. ARghhhhhhhh
> 
> And about the voltages I feel like there are 2 different voltages for the CPU? is this right or wrong? Which one is the actual voltage in the bios? My H/W monitor shows 1.244 but in OC Tweaker it shows 1.35000 so why the fhuck is it running at 1.244? The CPU Frequency on OC Tweaker page also shows 3.6Ghz but in windows when I game runs at 3.7Ghz rock solid. That maybe explains why im not stable. Should I just return everything I feel like pulling my hair out...or worse i may lose it before i return it. I know the CPU is great and powerful but I'm reading online that all x370 mobos are flakey til this day. I read MSI one is a nightmare and Asus as well. It's like ok wow great CPU nice nice but how good is it if the MOBO's Chipset SUCKKKKK
> 
> When I get home later I'm gonna try what datonyb said and if that runs cenebench like its a 4 core cpu I'm shoving everything back in the boxes and returning this thing.


Your processor is doing everything its suppose to do.

3.7Ghz is all core turbo
XFR and single core turbo can get your CPU to 4.15Ghz for quick speed bursts.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> well its better than flatly denying the issue with 128gb/ 8 sticks on the x399 that they seem to have
> when asked specifically there reply ignored it totally and presented a sales pitch how wonderful the x399 boards are
> 
> still hey - ho
> 
> im lucky i suppose, ive not had any issues with my setup right from early launch (one of the first U.K. owners of the taichi)
> 
> my only complaint would be the dire and messy state of the 5/6 caps on the sound section of my board they look like thier all falling over like the tower of piza, not what i expected on a board that cost £230 ($230 ish)


Alot of the problem is multiple language barriers.

English vs taiwanese?

Then the secondary language barrier.

I speak overclocker they speak engineer.

Last time I showed a video it got sorted because once he saw the how was able to duplicate it. Pre launch I had to get a simlar multi bug fixed on x399.

Now ill show what he was able to duplicate plus what he can not duplicate as I was told they used my chip in the "asus" and it had same issue.

Ive got a c6h that has the fix. They can reverse engineer bios to see the difference i guess once i show it working on xx version bios.


----------



## sierra248

Chew what exactly will them fixing the bug allow us to do beyond what we can now? I don't think I've run into this bug? What conditions would this bug cause.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> The straight up ocing issue and need for pstates is being battled on. Unfortunately i have met some resistance with support. They seem to think I broke vcore on sample with ln2 ocing that i sent them that left a tray fresh from amd went on air to verify bug got shipped.
> 
> The irony is I requested chip back explicitly because I have not tested on ln2 yet and need to see how well it does.
> 
> I will sort it out. Im tired of this multi bug so I will make a public video instead of a private one. Showing bug fix on c6h versus the bug on asrock with 5 chips...
> 
> That usually gets the ball rolling.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> amir007
> 
> have you tried just using the pstate method
> 
> its worked flawlessly for me since bios 1.5 onwards
> 
> i run a 1700 at 3.9ghz and 1.325 volts cpu LLC level2
> 
> my cinebench is version 15 but it scores 1750+ (which is quite a respectable score) and will do that consistantly
> 
> heres is a guide on setting the pstate overclock
> (second half of video)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settings for 3.9 ghz and 1.325 volts are
> 9c
> 8
> 24
> second box
> 9c
> 8
> 24
> third box
> auto


Test 1 - first half of the video: I did exactly what the dude in the video did. I cleared the CMOS before I began.

OC Tweaker
CPU Frequency and Voltage Change = Manual
CPU Frequency 3800MHz
AM4 Advance Boot Training = Disabled

Voltage Mode = OC Mode
CPU Vcore Voltage: Fixed Mode
Fixed Voltage: 1.37
CPU Load-Line Calibration = Level 2
VDDCR_SOC Load-Line Calibration = Level 2

DRAM Voltage = Auto
VPPM = 2.500V
2.50V_PROM Voltage = 2.500V
VTT_DDR = 0.680V
+1.8 Votage = 1.800V
VDDP = 0.920V
1.05V_PROM Voltage = 1.050V

Advanced:
Cool 'n' Quiet = Enabled
AMD fTPM switch = Disabled
SVM Mode = Disabled
C6 Mode = Disabled <----he said to disable this as Cool n quiet does the same thing for AMD cpu. Really though? bcuz right now after I booted my Core Voltage is at [email protected] constant. No drops.

AMD CBS>Zen common options:
Global C-state Control = Disabled <---- Dude said to disable this too.

I booted to my windows without a hitch. Feels fast but my FHUKEN score in Cinebench still scores 776. Really?


*** am i doing wrong? His test in Cinebench scored 1624. I noticed AGAIN in CPU-Z my Core Speed is dropping again down to 549Mhz. Why the fhuck is it dropping to 549Mhz if I'm conducting a god damn CPU test? lol Really? ***? I mean, he is using a really old UEFI Version L1.55? *** is that?

Next test is going to be with the Pstate stuff in the 2nd half of the video and what you recommended. Like i said, if the 2nd test fails to give me what this CPu should give me I'm tossing this **** out the window.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Amir007, I've had the half speed thing happen when I'm to far overclocked and voltage to high. Also when that happened if I opened up task manager, under the performance tab it would show a different frequency then I'd set in bios. It's actually quite a good way to try different overclocks. If it doesn't read the same then it's not a good overclock. On my system I'm at 3.8 and 1.325 Volts, I can boot but it will crash or do the half speed thing even if I set to 3.825, no matter what voltage, that is not stable for me but 3.8 is 100% stable.


Can you show me a screen shot where you are doing 3.8ghz and cinebench score. Now I'm starting to feel like i got duped in buying a lemon platform.


----------



## pschorr1123

just a quick thought make sure you are set to high performance mode in windows when running your benchmarks.


----------



## pschorr1123

I don't know whats up with your very low scores and very low core speeds. But this shot is from a while back at 3800.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> just a quick thought make sure you are set to high performance mode in windows when running your benchmarks.


I tried it on Ryzen power mode and Performance. I'm getting the same results. Right now im in bios messing with the Pstates.
The dude in the video warned this can be stressful and you might go bald lol that's what i said this morning...I actually woke up with a single long gray here on my right side. I ain't kidding.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> just a quick thought make sure you are set to high performance mode in windows when running your benchmarks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whats up with your very low scores and very low core speeds. But this shot is from a while back at 3800.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whats up with your very low scores and very low core speeds. But this shot is from a while back at 3800.


On my screen shots you can see it is at 3.8Ghz and stable but when I runt he test it starts rendering very fast but then... slows down when it hits 549Mhz. I'm so fuhking furious right now. I should be booting up soon to Pstate setup


----------



## pschorr1123

Perhaps try other benchmarks to see if those are low too. Maybe Chew can offer you some advice. You are on bios 3.20 right? Maybe consider re flashing cuz something definitely isn't right.


----------



## xethi

amir you should also disable cool&quiet. not sure if you tried allready. wierd how many problems your having


----------



## pschorr1123

Which version of windows are you on? Did you do a clean install?


----------



## xethi

also i think chew prefer the bios version 3.00 still.

3.00 is working more then fine for me at least so didnt bother change yet


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> Perhaps try other benchmarks to see if those are low too. Maybe Chew can offer you some advice. You are on bios 3.20 right? Maybe consider re flashing cuz something definitely isn't right.


I was thinking about reflashing. Do you recommend the old fashion way via DOS? I'll just have create a bootable USB or should I just overwrite P3.20 over again? Yes I updated bios the min i hooked it up. Mobo came with P3.00 and I knew 3.2 should work better with my ddr4 3200mhz. The ram is stable i did Memtest for 6 years last night and no errors so its not ram.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> Which version of windows are you on? Did you do a clean install?


I always do clean install when changing mobo/cpu of course yep. Windows 10 Pro sir.


----------



## pschorr1123

I would just try re flashing 3.20 first because there have been issues when flashing backwards where fragments of the newer bios remains.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xethi*
> 
> also i think chew prefer the bios version 3.00 still.
> 
> 3.00 is working more then fine for me at least so didnt bother change yet


I regret not testing it out first with original bios it came with...Does reverting bios versions okay with these boards?


----------



## pschorr1123

Creators or Anniversary? Creators caused problems for lots of people


----------



## pschorr1123

if you go backwards then you definitely want to flash via dos


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> Creators or Anniversary? Creators caused problems for lots of people


Where do i check for that? I have a full version of Win 10 Pro digital license from when i updated free from Windows 8 last summer


----------



## pschorr1123

The creators update introduced game mode which meant they screwed with the process scheduler and caused major issues, especially when gaming


----------



## pschorr1123

go to run and enter command winver


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> The creators update introduced game mode which meant they screwed with the process scheduler and caused major issues, especially when gaming


I disabled that in settings so it can't be that but i know what you're talking about. FUHKEN M$ always need to get in our business


----------



## xethi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I regret not testing it out first with original bios it came with...Does reverting bios versions okay with these boards?


yeah came out 3.0 means its a very recent board too caus build one for a friend of mine that bought his 2 weeks ago from us and he somehow got a 1.6 stock mine was 2.2

as to reverting bios not sure how good it works as i have never done it yet but iam sure more experienced ppl here can asnwer that


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> if you go backwards then you definitely want to flash via dos


actually i wont do that bcuz i read some people bricking their chit doing it via Dos.


----------



## pschorr1123

for what its worth I'm on 3.20 and haven't had any issues.


----------



## pschorr1123

do you get the "half " cinebench score if you load bios defaults and run at stock?


----------



## pschorr1123

you should verify all is well at stock before over clocking just to make trouble shooting a little easier

edit: I read one of your earlier posts and you stated you were at stock when you got the very low CB score. Maybe try re flashing 3.20. Usually when people have super low scores its because they have the low stuck multiplier bug that can occur when overclocking. You would know that you have it as your cpu will be topped out at 2.7 or 1.5 GHZ. If you decide to oc pstates only change the FID leave the other 2 values alone. If you alter them the BIOS will ignore it and go to the next one down. To get a higher voltage you need to add an offset on the OC page.


----------



## sierra248

Sure:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Can you show me a screen shot where you are doing 3.8ghz and cinebench score. Now I'm starting to feel like i got duped in buying a lemon platform.


----------



## datonyb

he *should* have just done as i suggested and set it up in bios with PART2 OF VIDEO ......................

it sounds like he may have a buggy cpu and as far as i know using proper p states will allow it to run as desired
and yes cool an quiet etc should be turned off

i literally wrote out all settings and steps to follow to match mine


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> calm down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll be fine
> 
> get home watch the video (the second part/half)
> 
> grab your laptop/tablet/phone and have the video on there to watch AND PAUSE while you set the stuff on the taichi bios
> set the pstate settings to what i suggest eg 9c/8/24 in both the first two sections leave the rest to auto (the video suggests setting third to lower clocks ignore this)
> then disable c states cool and quiet and all four in that section (the video shows you)
> (in another bios tab/page there is setting for global c states i leave this on auto)
> return to the oc tweaker page
> DO NOT SET ANY VOLTAGE HERE !
> just scroll down
> set cpu vcore to fixed
> set cpu llc to level2
> 
> save and exit
> 
> boot back into bios
> check its showing 3.9 ghz on first page/tab save and exit
> go into windows
> set ryzen power plan
> 
> go test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we all use cinebench r15 now to compare scores
> you should get high 1600's maybe 1700+
> 
> now go back into bios and set your ram to xmp 3200 (if as i recall you have the flarex 3200 set)
> 
> save and exit
> boot bios check ram at 3200 save and exit
> boot windows
> run cinebench r15 check you have 1750 ish
> 
> then ...........................
> 
> come back here and start *fracking with your ram settings*
> 
> sierra and chew can help you far better than i can with the ram tuning, as i seem to have a weak set of entry level samsung b dies that struggle with 3333 mhz cl 14


The second half of the video doesn't say to set voltage to Fixed when doing the Pstates The dude in video says to put that on Auto since Pstate will dictate the voltage. Now you're scaring me. Can you confirm before I boot to Windows? Also how much voltage will Pstate0/1 will give me at 24? isn't that somewhat high? He has it at 19 for 4.025Mhz so why 24 for 3.9? Please confirm so i don't fry my cpu. I'll wait until your reply. Please confirm why u stated set to fixed if doing Pstate manual? That doesn't make sense in my brain.

UPdate: actually it tells u on the fly 24=1.325000 vID ok not bad.

Before i boot to windows, the dude in video doesn't have this option that I have since he's on an alien version of UEFI. I don't see "Relaxed EDC throttling" all the way down the page. What on earth is this? This sounds like w t f I've been saying. It is set to Auto should I disable this? Could this be the smoking gun?

None of this is in the ASSROCK manual ...probably the worst manual I ever used. 75% of is in foreign language. wow how useful


----------



## datonyb

let me clarify

i would never suggest anything liable to harm anybodys property

i would only suggest something if i have used it myself and know it to be fine

the video shws bios version 1.6 and early days

we have moved on and some things now are known to be better

eg i run amd boot training = auto

and as for voltage i know mine rigidly sticks to 1.325 volts using the settings i wrote


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> he *should* have just done as i suggested and set it up in bios with PART2 OF VIDEO ......................
> 
> it sounds like he may have a buggy cpu and as far as i know using proper p states will allow it to run as desired
> and yes cool an quiet etc should be turned off
> 
> i literally wrote out all settings and steps to follow to match mine


*** is happening with posts..can't keep up with me sorry about the dup posts


----------



## pschorr1123

IDK, Micro Center is pretty cool and will let you bring your stuff in to test to see which component you need to swap.


----------



## datonyb

its cheaper to get a threadripper than to keep a girlfriend !

even at 7k dolla !

ps it may be the cpu has the speed bug ...............


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> he *should* have just done as i suggested and set it up in bios with PART2 OF VIDEO ......................
> 
> it sounds like he may have a buggy cpu and as far as i know using proper p states will allow it to run as desired
> and yes cool an quiet etc should be turned off
> 
> i literally wrote out all settings and steps to follow to match mine


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> he *should* have just done as i suggested and set it up in bios with PART2 OF VIDEO ......................
> 
> it sounds like he may have a buggy cpu and as far as i know using proper p states will allow it to run as desired
> and yes cool an quiet etc should be turned off
> 
> i literally wrote out all settings and steps to follow to match mine


I would have to be the most unlucky person to get a buggy CPU. I don't believe it is the CPU one bit. It's the motherboard 100% that's making me mad here. All day ive been reading horror stories with these mobos and thank god I didn't go with TR and x399. I hear people are losing girlfriends.

I have cool an quiet disabled. I follow direction well I think. I'm in the bios right now and I have set 9c,8,24 for both Pstate0 and 1 and left Pstate 2 = Auto. I will be booting up to windows soon until I get more confirmations if I should leave CPU Vcore Voltage to Auto or Fixed Mode. The dude in video says Auto but some of you are saying Fixed and at the same time telling me to watch the video lol Cmon now


----------



## datonyb

as i said the video was made in bios v1.6

the pstate bit is right
just a few tweaks as we have moved on (in the last 6 months)

i now run amd boot at auto

any difference i wrote out for you

have some bl00dy faith man


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> as i said the video was made in bios v1.6
> 
> the pstate bit is right
> just a few tweaks as we have moved on (in the last 6 months)
> 
> i now run amd boot at auto
> 
> any difference i wrote out for you
> 
> have some bl00dy faith man


Well then why post a video to follow if it doesn't apply because then it creates more confusion. The dude is saying opposite of what you're all telling me.

When you are doing the Pstate stuff please tell me this:
Do you keep Overclock Mode to auto or or manual?
Do you keep CPU Frequency and Voltage Change auto or manual?

Voltage Mode Stable mode or OC Mode?
CPU Vcore Voltage Auto or Fixed?

The dude in the video put everything back to Auto when he gave instructions on how to use Pstate so please understand the difference from part 1 of the video and part 2. Did you watch it?


----------



## datonyb

did i watch it ?
yes the day it was made
yes everytime i update my bios

the video shows you how to set PSTATES

i added some extra updated experiance

in the 6 months i have linked many people to this video NEVER have any found cause to complain

to be fair when someone is trying to help you at 1.20 am local time, your not exactly making me feel very happy
cpu vcore fixed !
cpu load line level 2
am4 boot training auto
voltage mode stable

cnq off
and the other 3 settings in that page/tab off

you can leave global c state to auto

this applies to bios 1.6/2.0/2.2/2.3/2.4/3.0/3.1

you think i might have done this myself a few times now with all those bios versions ? ................................

actually no your right

its 1.25 am here
forget what ive wrote out over the last few hours for you

your board is trash/ryzen is trash/asrock is trash/im trash its all garabage and your wonderful

take the entire lot back to the store and buy intel

good luck !


----------



## Amir007

I did everything as shown in 2nd half of video and my CPU speed and vcore did not change. The preview in Pstate says 1.4 When I run Cinebench now in CPU-z shows Multiplier 5.5 with Core speed 549mhz and now on idle it is showing x22.0 99.98 Mhz = 2199.49 Mhz. Unbelievable. Not sure who said it on here but isn't this that bug you were talking about?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> did i watch it ?
> yes the day it was made
> yes everytime i update my bios
> 
> the video shows you how to set PSTATES
> 
> i added some extra updated experiance
> 
> in the 6 months i have linked many people to this video NEVER have any found cause to complain
> 
> to be fair when someone is trying to help you at 1.20 am local time, your not exactly making me feel very happy
> cpu vcore fixed !
> cpu load line level 2
> am4 boot training auto
> voltage mode stable
> 
> cnq off
> and the other 3 settings in that page/tab off
> 
> you can leave global c state to auto
> 
> this applies to bios 1.6/2.0/2.2/2.3/2.4/3.0/3.1
> 
> you think i might have done this myself a few times now with all those bios versions ? ................................
> 
> actually no your right
> 
> its 1.25 am here
> forget what ive wrote out over the last few hours for you
> 
> your board is trash/ryzen is trash/asrock is trash/im trash its all garabage and your wonderful
> 
> take the entire lot back to the store and buy intel
> 
> good luck !


I appreciate the help but cmon you don't have to give up on me so fast. Look man, this mobo require a lot of TLC it looks like. The bios you gotta admit is very unstable. The god damn load line changes on its own if u go from auto to fixed so im just frustrated how a product can be this flaky.
I Just set everything up as you stated but you left one thing out..You wrote "cpu vcore fixed !" but just below it is asking for a value. What should this be? It reads "Fixed Voltage (V) and mine shows 1.36875. I guess this is what I set it at when I watched the first half of the video. What should this be?

I set the "Global C-state Control"l to Auto now.


----------



## sierra248

I've never understood why anyone who has a Ryzen would use p state oc! The temps are low and it can run a nice oc with low Volts. Your making this way to hard on yourself. I've found cool and quiet causes me to not get as stable an overclock I leave enabled.

Please just try this, this is what I would do if I were you: in order. And don't change anything I don't mention:

1. Reset uefi to defaults and save changes and reboot and enter bios again.
2. Set CPU Frequency to 3900(not offset, at top of page)
3. Set CPU Voltage to 1.400(not offset, at top of page)
3. Set both LLC to level 1
4. Reboot to Windows, you should have a stable 3.9 GHZ Overclock. That's all there is too it!

If you have a stable overclock and can run cinebench and get 1600+ your set.

I won't go into XMP setup till that works. This board is great for me and should be for you, it just likes you doing things in order. If you get that working stable, I'll explain XMP order again. Let me know.
Good Luck


----------



## chew*

You need offset to get around multi bug and cpb disabled.

Set a pstate multi used offset voltage which your top cpu speed/volts tells you.

1..100 +.200 offset = 1.3

Over 3.8 is flakeasauarus with pstate.

Btw did you run your cpu on ln2?

Asrock thought i did would love to cut and paster your reply









Im aware of the llc changing. I had that fixed on x399.

I am not doing anything reporting wise however till multi bug is fixed. Waste of my time till then.


----------



## Amir007

I followed the instructions guys for Pstate. I actually wished I didn't watch the 2nd part of the video because you should't have to leave things on Auto for "CPU Vcore Voltage" otherwise nothing happens even after you set the Pstate codes for it. It just won't apply. The video is technically useless so it shouldn't be followed or used as an example for anything. People on here just need to be able to write exactly what it is in the bios that needs to be changed. No half answers, we are not mind readers.

Thanks for all of your help and wisdom. I'm now able to play GTA V without crashing to black screen within 5min of playing and Cenebench is rendering perfectly.


Highest settings at 1440p resolution. This thing rips through frames. Smooth like butter and no hiccups like i would get on a 4770k.

Next step is to see if I can lower the cpu voltage for 3.9ghz or shoot for 4ghz with my current voltage.

Regardless, I'm shocked how terrible this mobo is programmed at default settings. There def. needs to be a new bios that runs things stable without the need spending days to stabilize it.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> You need offset to get around multi bug and cpb disabled.
> 
> Set a pstate multi used offset voltage which your top cpu speed/volts tells you.
> 
> 1..100 +.200 offset = 1.3
> 
> Over 3.8 is flakeasauarus with pstate.
> 
> Btw did you run your cpu on ln2?
> 
> Asrock thought i did would love to cut and paster your reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im aware of the llc changing. I had that fixed on x399.
> 
> I am not doing anything reporting wise however till multi bug is fixed. Waste of my time till then.


Can you take a screen shot of the bios for the offset settings you have described to me on this page? I'm not following 1..100 + 200 offset = 1.3...don't wanna mess anything up. I do very much want to try this and see how it behaves on my system. Thanks in advance chew. You work for Asrock?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> I've never understood why anyone who has a Ryzen would use p state oc! The temps are low and it can run a nice oc with low Volts. Your making this way to hard on yourself. I've found cool and quiet causes me to not get as stable an overclock I leave enabled.
> 
> Please just try this, this is what I would do if I were you: in order. And don't change anything I don't mention:
> 
> 1. Reset uefi to defaults and save changes and reboot and enter bios again.
> 2. Set CPU Frequency to 3900(not offset, at top of page)
> 3. Set CPU Voltage to 1.400(not offset, at top of page)
> 3. Set both LLC to level 1
> 4. Reboot to Windows, you should have a stable 3.9 GHZ Overclock. That's all there is too it!
> 
> If you have a stable overclock and can run cinebench and get 1600+ your set.
> 
> I won't go into XMP setup till that works. This board is great for me and should be for you, it just likes you doing things in order. If you get that working stable, I'll explain XMP order again. Let me know.
> Good Luck


I tried this and it was VERY unstable for me. Unless you can provide me with some screen shots of your settings in bios maybe I'm doing something wrong. Please post screen shots. I find it very hard to believe by doing just that makes it stable. Sorry hehe

I had to go through hell to get where i am now so not so sure i can be as lucky as you are just by doing that. Are you sure u r not using Intel Taichi mobo? Hm?


----------



## Amir007

First few runs were perfect. This is without me setting up my Ram @3200mhz. It's still at default 2400mhz at Cas 16 instead of [email protected] I'll post another bench result soon. However...

Cenebench is still not 100% stabilized. Look at the fluctuations on the next few runs. Not too worried as it doesn't affect games and anything else just this test but I still want to be able to run it without this bug in effect.



Chew - I'm gonna need you to help me fix this bug. So you said the offset is the fix? Can you please hook me up with step by step instructions.
.


----------



## chew*

Yep but im not home. I work alot. Post a vid after i get home and eat.


----------



## sierra248

I'm not lying to you, I've been messing with timings for past two weeks and sometimes if I go to tight, I'll crash and set everything as was stable the last run and I can't boot to Windows so I need to reset to default and redo everything. I've done it so many times I can almost do without looking. Maybe you have a bad memory module or memory slot. I don't know but your having issues. I can reset my bios right now to defaults and this is exactly what I do.

1. Turns fans on full speed in bios.
2. Change cpu frequency to 3800
3. Change Voltage to 1.325
4. Change both LLC to level 1
5. Enable Gear Down
6. Change my DRAM Voltage to 1.41

7. I reboot to Windows and then restart Windows and enter bios again
8. I enable XMP and change Memory Speed to 3466
9. I double check that my DRAM Voltage didn't reset to 1.35(I think it does when I enable XMP)
10. If DRAM Voltage has reset I change it back to 1.41
11. I set all my subtimings, I used chews Fast sub timings chart and modified it a little.
12. I double check that Gear Down is still enabled and that 1T is manually set.

That's it, I'm running 100% stable, unless I have a sub timings to low. But I have a printed sheet of my tightest stable timings and with those I'm running 3.8ghz at 3466. I literally could run a month of Prime95 I'd bet. I know for a fact I can Run it for 48 hours as I had to go out of town and it ran for 48 hours or more. I can have Prime95 running at 100% CPU usage and run cinebench 20 Times while Prime is running and get in the 1600s every time (I get 1720ish without Prime running). I've had your issue where it gets horrible cinebench scores. I just had my chip overclocked to far. Why not try 3700 and 1.33 volts and see if that works? I don't know dude, I have a 1700, not an 1800x so maybe there's some bios issue with the 1800x(I don't think so)

Good Luck, I'm out of this one??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I tried this and it was VERY unstable for me. Unless you can provide me with some screen shots of your settings in bios maybe I'm doing something wrong. Please post screen shots. I find it very hard to believe by doing just that makes it stable. Sorry hehe
> 
> I had to go through hell to get where i am now so not so sure i can be as lucky as you are just by doing that. Are you sure u r not using Intel Taichi mobo? Hm?


----------



## chew*

Sierra it wont work to well like that with a bug cpu. You will see in vid and you will be like what the hell...id frisbee that thing *IF* you could not figure out the way around it.


----------



## gimpinator

Couple quickies for those suffering on 3.20 bios:

pstate integers in this video may not work with 3.20 bios. 



pstate may be helpful if an individual would prefer max overclock while retaining cstate functionality. I assume core parking is possible. I'm not smart so don't quote me. Education generally welcomed.

Per the manual: unplug power cable before cmos reset. I find waiting five minutes while powerless and unplugged ensures a reset. This isn't the case otherwise and may not reset the bios.

Adjustments to cpu frequency with Cool 'n Quiet Enabled, after XMP has been set, tends towards suspicious behavior. I may be paranoid, but so are you at this point.

This is with an old board and having updated to every bios provided. Been too fortunate at this point to justify a revert, so I suffer. Maybe I like it? Most of my issues followed from 3.10, however.

Be cautious when duplicating settings from earlier bios versions, if only for your own sanity.
I'll try and capture the DRAM voltage increase via llc tomorrow.


----------



## sierra248

You got a link? I really don't know much about the bug so I'm looking forward to the video. Edit oh it's in the post above I believe?.

Edit again that's not the vid, could you post the link to the bug vid,

Thanks Chew
Sierra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Sierra it wont work to well like that with a bug cpu. You will see in vid and you will be like what the hell...id frisbee that thing *IF* you could not figure out the way around it.


----------



## Coldstance

I also have that wonderful 1,550 bug. I can say that through P-States I am "perfectly" stable at 3.9 GHz with a .2 offset and level 2 LLC w/ level 3 SoC LLC. The only issue I am dealing with currently (unsure if it is related to that) is tiny little audio glitches every now and again. I usually only hear it a couple times a day at max, so it's hardly a problem. It's a bit like a very short audio loop that manifests as a buzzing sound extremely briefly. Also, those B-Die timings you had posted before work perfectly BTW Chew. You are the man.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> I'm not lying to you, I've been messing with timings for past two weeks and sometimes if I go to tight, I'll crash and set everything as was stable the last run and I can't boot to Windows so I need to reset to default and redo everything. I've done it so many times I can almost do without looking. Maybe you have a bad memory module or memory slot. I don't know but your having issues. I can reset my bios right now to defaults and this is exactly what I do.
> 
> 1. Turns fans on full speed in bios.
> 2. Change cpu frequency to 3800
> 3. Change Voltage to 1.325
> 4. Change both LLC to level 1
> 5. Enable Gear Down
> 6. Change my DRAM Voltage to 1.41
> 
> 7. I reboot to Windows and then restart Windows and enter bios again
> 8. I enable XMP and change Memory Speed to 3466
> 9. I double check that my DRAM Voltage didn't reset to 1.35(I think it does when I enable XMP)
> 10. If DRAM Voltage has reset I change it back to 1.41
> 11. I set all my subtimings, I used chews Fast sub timings chart and modified it a little.
> 12. I double check that Gear Down is still enabled and that 1T is manually set.
> 
> That's it, I'm running 100% stable, unless I have a sub timings to low. But I have a printed sheet of my tightest stable timings and with those I'm running 3.8ghz at 3466. I literally could run a month of Prime95 I'd bet. I know for a fact I can Run it for 48 hours as I had to go out of town and it ran for 48 hours or more. I can have Prime95 running at 100% CPU usage and run cinebench 20 Times while Prime is running and get in the 1600s every time (I get 1720ish without Prime running). I've had your issue where it gets horrible cinebench scores. I just had my chip overclocked to far. Why not try 3700 and 1.33 volts and see if that works? I don't know dude, I have a 1700, not an 1800x so maybe there's some bios issue with the 1800x(I don't think so)
> 
> Good Luck, I'm out of this one??


I can get my rig to run stable too now as I am starting to feel the broken and sad soul on this mobo that needs a lot of attention and TLC. I'm at 3.9Ghz and stable and haven't tried 4ghz yet but will soon. But my issue here is the Core frequency drop bug when running things like Cenebench. Most of my cores drop down to 549Mhz during load which is a problem for me. Thankfully i don't see this behavior in games but like i said this shouldn't be happening on a fine silicon such as 1800x. I hope that chew comes through for us with step by step instructions on how to go around it with a vid soon. Can't wait.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> You got a link? I really don't know much about the bug so I'm looking forward to the video. Edit oh it's in the post above I believe?.
> 
> Edit again that's not the vid, could you post the link to the bug vid,
> 
> Thanks Chew
> Sierra


I believe he's going to upload a fresh vid that doesn't exist yet








You have a 1700 or 1700x? See, I have a 1800x and we shouldn't be comparing or mimicking its settings unless you have an 1800x then I'll follow.


----------



## kmac20

So I"ve gotten another crash in another DX11 game (Civ 5) hat says its related to graphics in some way. Would this imply to anyone that its the GPU or is it still possible its the motherboard?

I havne't had any LED codes since this reinstall, my ram was tested over 1000% on HCI at its current speed, and I don't know how it could still be software as this is a newer driver edition than when it was happening on GTA 5.

Damn if this is from this brand new GTX 1080 I'm gonna be super pissed as 1: my computer will be out of service (no other GPU besides a friggin old Radeon x1900xtx which doesn't even have display port) and 2) the thing is brand new and I'm gonna now have to PAY to ship it back to them.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> So I"ve gotten another crash in another DX11 game (Civ 5) hat says its related to graphics in some way. Would this imply to anyone that its the GPU or is it still possible its the motherboard?
> 
> I havne't had any LED codes since this reinstall, my ram was tested over 1000% on HCI at its current speed, and I don't know how it could still be software as this is a newer driver edition than when it was happening on GTA 5.
> 
> Damn if this is from this brand new GTX 1080 I'm gonna be super pissed as 1: my computer will be out of service (no other GPU besides a friggin old Radeon x1900xtx which doesn't even have display port) and 2) the thing is brand new and I'm gonna now have to PAY to ship it back to them.


jayztwocents on youtube was having an issue with his ryzen system
and guess what that was with a 1080 as well

he could run card 1 in the intel system perfectly, yet it wouldnt work at all on the ryzen

another 1080 card 2 would run perfectly in BOTH the ryzen and the intel

maybe your having a similar issue ?

the difference was merely down to brands of supposidly same cards


----------



## chew*

Passed out last night after making.

Ramble and rant a little...was tired.


----------



## pschorr1123

Awesome video Chew, where can I get the K17 stat tool you play with about 20 minutes into the video?


----------



## pschorr1123

On my board if I alter the pstate 0 VID and boot into windows the cpu tops out at 2700 MHZ which is the default setting pstate 1. The way I get around it by leaving the VID at auto and applying an offset on the OC Settings page. Hopefully Asrock will watch your video and fix some things. Buildziod did a rant a while back about how awful the 2.20 bios was and within a few days asrock posted a couple newer bios that addressed the issues. 7 months in we should have a much more polished bios.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> So I"ve gotten another crash in another DX11 game (Civ 5) hat says its related to graphics in some way. Would this imply to anyone that its the GPU or is it still possible its the motherboard?
> 
> I havne't had any LED codes since this reinstall, my ram was tested over 1000% on HCI at its current speed, and I don't know how it could still be software as this is a newer driver edition than when it was happening on GTA 5.
> 
> Damn if this is from this brand new GTX 1080 I'm gonna be super pissed as 1: my computer will be out of service (no other GPU besides a friggin old Radeon x1900xtx which doesn't even have display port) and 2) the thing is brand new and I'm gonna now have to PAY to ship it back to them.


Bro, i was battling this issue since I got my mobo+1800x last weekend. I also have a 1080 GPU and it's not the GPU or CPU for that matter, so don't waste money/time RMA'ing it. The issue is with the motherboard. For example, this morning I cleared the CMOS and loaded defaults and booted straight to windows. If i run GTA V or Cinebench I'll get a black screen and my monitor will go to standby. If you enable dubug on your it will most likely display a code "00". According to ASSrock it means something is up with the CPU.

I woke up this morning with a plan to figure out the culprit for this because it pissed me da fhuck off really bad the whole week until I found this forum (thank god for great support on here) and now I know what it is. I went back in the bios and the only thing I did was set level 2 LLC w/ level 2 SoC LLC for both and now no more crashes. That is all i did and left all else Auto. So make sure these 2 settings are not set to Auto, because if you leave it at Auto i think it runs at 5|5 and that causes the CPU to be unstable. It simply isn't getting enough baseline voltage. This will not however fix the other 2nd issue with the mobo, the god damn multiper bug.

I can't believe ASSrock has this mobo running like that out of the box. I even wrote them an email and have a ticket the tech guy simply told me to RMA the board lol. That was his simple answer to me. I know the board works fine it just needs TLC and a new BIOS that works out of the box. UNBELIEVABLE

Go ahead and make those 2 adjustments and you'll be fine when it comes to crashing. For all else, watch Chew's latest vic. It's a perfect matrimony between mobo+cpu.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Passed out last night after making.
> 
> Ramble and rant a little...was tired.


Bios P3.0? cmon man this vid is useless to me now


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> On my board if I alter the pstate 0 VID and boot into windows the cpu tops out at 2700 MHZ which is the default setting pstate 1. The way I get around it by leaving the VID at auto and applying an offset on the OC Settings page. Hopefully Asrock will watch your video and fix some things. Buildziod did a rant a while back about how awful the 2.20 bios was and within a few days asrock posted a couple newer bios that addressed the issues. 7 months in we should have a much more polished bios.


I 1 upped buildzoid. I chatted with my AMD contacts.

The ball is rolling now and now Asrock is acknowledging it on various chips that AMD just sent them.

Expect a fix soon.


----------



## pschorr1123

You are the man Chew, Hopefully you can get compensated for spending your own money to make the video. btw where can I get that K17 stat tool?


----------



## pschorr1123

Sad that they don't really care about providing good customer service but instead worry about losing future sales due to bad press.


----------



## chew*

I do not think its that.

Need to understand that they need to sort out the real complaints versus the silly complaints.

You would be surprised how many report bugs that are self induced due to lack of stability or lack of just knowing how to use something.


----------



## pschorr1123

They should hire more "professional" beta testers such as yourself then.


----------



## chew*

Not much of a hiring thing plus I already played the vendor game and its ugly.

Pretty much they send you a board and maybe a cpu "your hired"

The x399 Asrock sent me sits in a box. I went and bought my own and the chips got sent back and I got chips from AMD instead. No strings = freedom

My allegiance is with AMD only. I will gladly work with a vendor but I'm not working for or playing the sponsored ocer game with board vendors anymore.

I like my freedom to use any product I choose.

Sponsored guys must use one brand and be loyal to the brand and don't dare say anything bad about that brand or blacklist. The price of selling your soul is costly.

here is a link that links you to the tool. It describes how to use it and what you need to use it. Do not use on TR.....it only clocks one die up, tested it.

https://hardforum.com/threads/k17tk-a-handy-pstate-utility-for-windows.1935806/


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Passed out last night after making.
> 
> Ramble and rant a little...was tired.


How come you didn't update to P3.20? Does it make a diff 3.00>3.2 you think? Just curious.


----------



## chew*

Rule #1 for bios flashing. If no problems do not flash.

Rule #2 if you have a problem and you know for a fact that the newest bios does not address your problem don't flash.


----------



## pschorr1123

Thanks again Chew.


----------



## datonyb

well heres the screen shots of bios

these settings have worked from day one for me presently bios v3.1 (has been same for 1.6/2.0/2.2/2.4/3.0 etc etc)
3.9 ghz never any 1500 or 2200 issues

AND YES i still follow bryans(tech city) videos for this board as i found it still works (even though i have updated small things myself ) e.g. i need boot training for my ram speed and timings

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171020182624_zps0kt4ukpp.png.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171020182640_zpskirv3lfm.png.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171020182715_zpsu3gsbji1.png.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171020182746_zpsyefwd6bd.png.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171020182845_zpsquctpwko.png.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171020182859_zps4xf2lki0.png.html

so this leaves us with a few ponderments

option 1 the x branded cpus play up ? (mine is a 1700 nonX)
option 2 the newer cpus have the bug (mine was very early retail)
option 3 asrock needs to smooth out a flaw in bios with later cpus
option4 asrock needs to smooth out a bug with X versions

or of course im talking smack and this cinebench run took me 50 attempts to do









http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/cinebench_zpshn6zj8dh.png.html


----------



## chew*

Option 5 All of the above.

its a combination of issues.

My older chips work fine.

my newer chips need workarounds

my newer non X chips have less workarounds needed.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Option 5 All of the above.
> 
> its a combination of issues.
> 
> My older chips work fine.
> 
> my newer chips need workarounds
> 
> my non X chips have less workarounds needed.


haha technically option 5 was 'im talking smack'









ive got to boot back into bios to check something else chew

im sure on bios v3.1

it dosnt mess with the llc itself

brb

EDIT

no forget that bios v3.1 does indeed change llc levels when you alter fixed/auto/offset


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Rule #1 for bios flashing. If no problems do not flash.
> 
> Rule #2 if you have a problem and you know for a fact that the newest bios does not address your problem don't flash.


Then your results in the video will not reflect to those who are using P3.20. Here's an example. I did exactly what you did up until 7min:39sec after you booted @4Ghz with [email protected] How come I do not have the Multiplier bug @2199.49Mhz like you do? I did exactly everything you said so why?

I think you should flash to latest so that we can all be on the same page bcuz right now you're causing even more confusion...nothing personal to you but in general it causes confusion when it comes to testing or if/when people want to follow your video. I think you should update to 3.2 since it is latest firmware at this time.



Maybe it's the CPU-Z version? You should update that too brah.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> well heres the screen shots of bios
> 
> these settings have worked from day one for me presently bios v3.1 (has been same for 1.6/2.0/2.2/2.4/3.0 etc etc)
> 3.9 ghz never any 1500 or 2200 issues
> 
> AND YES i still follow bryans(tech city) videos for this board as i found it still works (even though i have updated small things myself ) e.g. i need boot training for my ram speed and timings
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171020182624_zps0kt4ukpp.png.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171020182640_zpskirv3lfm.png.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171020182715_zpsu3gsbji1.png.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171020182746_zpsyefwd6bd.png.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171020182845_zpsquctpwko.png.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171020182859_zps4xf2lki0.png.html
> 
> so this leaves us with a few ponderments
> 
> option 1 the x branded cpus play up ? (mine is a 1700 nonX)
> option 2 the newer cpus have the bug (mine was very early retail)
> option 3 asrock needs to smooth out a flaw in bios with later cpus
> option4 asrock needs to smooth out a bug with X versions
> 
> or of course im talking smack and this cinebench run took me 50 attempts to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/cinebench_zpshn6zj8dh.png.html


Can I see your H/W Monitor screen shot. I need to see what your cpu voltage is at? bcuz according to the fixed voltage you have it set to 1.05000? Does the Pstate overwrite it to 1.325? Shouldn't be set at Auto for fixed? why 1.0.5000 isn't that undervolting man? And why are you also on P3.1 bios? Jesus Christ can we all work on the same version so we can really compare results bcuz right now it's a $hit show.


----------



## datonyb

no


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Option 5 All of the above.
> 
> its a combination of issues.
> 
> My older chips work fine.
> 
> my newer chips need workarounds
> 
> my newer non X chips have less workarounds needed.


Can you share this screen shot please for your 1800x


----------



## chew*

There are no major changes in 3.00 to 3.200. The only difference is the severity of the bug between cpus not the bios version.

Some chips must use p state some must use the main page top vcore/cpu multi.

Its a pain to back flash clean without a dos based flash so No I am not flashing newer nor am I bug reporting anything until they solve this issue.

Solving this issue can cause other issues or this issue can cause other issue and or false alarms bug wise. One must chase the source not the side effects.

Once the main problem is fixed only then will I continue to deal with new and or other issues.

Asrock engineers are on latest the bug exists they saw and confirmed on newer silicon so thats all i need.

The bug is not cpu-z...

Scores are = 2200.

See your doing what the engineers did...your second guessing me which is why this issue still exists 2 months longer than it should have.

AMD works with me and sends me cpus for the past 8 years for a reason. If you don't trust my judgement that is fine but you should trust theirs


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> There are no major changes in 3.00 to 3.200. The only difference is the severity of the bug between cpus not the bios version.
> 
> Some chips must use p state some must use the main page top vcore/cpu multi.
> 
> Its a pain to back flash clean without a dos based flash so No I am not flashing newer nor am I bug reporting anything until they solve this issue.
> 
> Solving this issue can cause other issues or this issue can cause other issue and or false alarms bug wise. One must chase the source not the side effects.
> 
> Once the main problem is fixed only then will I continue to deal with new and or other issues.
> 
> Asrock engineers are on latest the bug exists they saw and confirmed on newer silicon so thats all i need.


Well i just proved to you that the bug you reported in your video was fixed now in P3.20 bios as I'm not experiencing that 2199.49MHz bug so why not update? I think it's worth it. I also think you should take down your video since you did not once state what bios version you were on and should have stipulated a disclaimer that your end result will differ from other bios versions. That is a big no no.

Also you wouldn't be back flashing going to 3.2 lol 1,2,3,4 is the logic here so 3.0>3.2 is upwards dude. Just do it via bios


----------



## sierra248

Chew, I been stable at 3.8ghz and 1.325 volts 24/7. If I even bump to 3825, I am not stable, no matter what Volts I throw at it. Do you think this is part of the bug or just the max overclock of my CPU. Also if they fix the bug, do you think I may be able to get a higher overclock, as that would be great as I bought the 1700, hoping for 4.0ghz, but even 3.9 would make me happy. Great Video btw! Very informative. Hope helps out all the guys I been telling shouldn't be having problems, sorry amir007!
Again Thanks,
Sierra248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Rule #1 for bios flashing. If no problems do not flash.
> 
> Rule #2 if you have a problem and you know for a fact that the newest bios does not address your problem don't flash.


----------



## pschorr1123

@Amir didn't you get you setup working properly and getting a descent CB score or are you still having issues?


----------



## chew*

Its not fixed. If it was I would not have the email in my inbox straight from Taiwan @ 5:22 am this morning.

Thats EST. See I need to lose sleep to be on Taiwan time.

Whats 3.2 bios date? If not newer than todays date 5:22am well









Your cpu may not have the bug as severe. Just because you recently bought it does not mean you are on the most recent glass. I have very recent glass like as recent as Pro 1700x just got released.

Change the voltage to fixed 1.40v right above the cpu LLC settings and boot.

Boards used to work fine like that...if it does not. Congrats your on your way to accurate bug reporting.


----------



## 1usmus

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6 v6 fix*



https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdSjNqVmp3YkVZc3c/view?usp=sharing


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Chew, I been stable at 3.8ghz and 1.325 volts 24/7. If I even bump to 3825, I am not stable, no matter what Volts I throw at it. Do you think this is part of the bug or just the max overclock of my CPU. Also if they fix the bug, do you think I may be able to get a higher overclock, as that would be great as I bought the 1700, hoping for 4.0ghz, but even 3.9 would make me happy. Great Video btw! Very informative. Hope helps out all the guys I been telling shouldn't be having problems, sorry amir007!
> Again Thanks,
> Sierra248


No clue tbh but I know for a fact its limiting my newer glass. Its quite possible p states just are not as stable.

On x399 fixed > pstate stability wise.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> @Amir didn't you get you setup working properly and getting a descent CB score or are you still having issues?


My issue isn't about that anymore as I now fully understand the issue with this mobo. The main culprit is the voltage between various amd chips and bios versions. I'm just trying to bring order on here because a lot of people come in here post their settings but not once do they highlight what bios version they are on. They are under the impression that all bioses are the same when that is not the reality. lol As you can see I followed exactly what chew did on his vid and I'm getting no multi bug at 4Ghz but he is bcuz he's on P3.0. Same CPU 1800x and I doubt it has anything to do with being diff glass. Nope.

We should all be trying to perfect the P3.2 bios firmware settings and anything before that is NULL to me.


----------



## chew*

I can swap another 1800x in and be bug free on 3.0.

Doing my video with it would have been counter productive.

Did you not see the tray of cpus in the video?

The 78 post codes are part of it. Sometimes it boots you think im good...

Shutdown. Power on. All good.

Do a restart 78.

You need a decent glass assortment to determine whats what.

You have any idea how many users complained a bug was causing there memory speed issues?

Bios buggy can not go over 3200. = wrong.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> There are no major changes in 3.00 to 3.200. The only difference is the severity of the bug between cpus not the bios version.
> 
> Some chips must use p state some must use the main page top vcore/cpu multi.
> 
> Its a pain to back flash clean without a dos based flash so No I am not flashing newer nor am I bug reporting anything until they solve this issue.
> 
> Solving this issue can cause other issues or this issue can cause other issue and or false alarms bug wise. One must chase the source not the side effects.
> 
> Once the main problem is fixed only then will I continue to deal with new and or other issues.
> 
> Asrock engineers are on latest the bug exists they saw and confirmed on newer silicon so thats all i need.
> 
> The bug is not cpu-z...
> 
> Scores are = 2200.
> 
> See your doing what the engineers did...your second guessing me which is why this issue still exists 2 months longer than it should have.
> 
> AMD works with me and sends me cpus for the past 8 years for a reason. If you don't trust my judgement that is fine but you should trust theirs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I can swap another 1800x in and be bug free on 3.0.
> 
> Doing my video with it would have been counter productive.
> 
> Did you not see the tray of cpus in the video?
> 
> The 78 post codes are part of it. Sometimes it boots you think im good...
> 
> Shutdown. Power on. All good.
> 
> Do a restart 78.


Fine I understand. This is why I asked if you could post this info for your bugged 1800x so I can compare it to mine stepping. Do you have HWiNFO64 app?


So do you think ASSrock will somehow come up with a bios that can read different stepping of the same 1700x/1800x silicon? I doubt it.


----------



## chew*

Its pointless and I will tell you why.

It still B1 stepping.

The OPN is the model which has not changed.

If you wanted to actually compare the difference it would be found on the lid in the manufacture date


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its pointless and I will tell you why.
> 
> It still B1 stepping.
> 
> The OPN is the model which has not changed.
> 
> If you wanted to actually compare the difference it would be found on the lid in the manufacture date


hehe I do recall once buying a mobile/Opteron amd CPU back in the day with a very specific dd/yy batch due to overclock headroom but I don't think that applies for these cpu's. I'm very confident that if you updated to P3.20 right now and redid your vid you wouldn't have that bug. And don't touch the XMP settings on your first boot either.


----------



## sierra248

Trust me, he knows what's he's doing. I spent past two weeks tweaking his super fast 3466 mem timings and other then one or two timings being a tiny bit different on my memory. He was spot on, even intel guys are using his sub timings. Now we'll wait, I'm guessing within a month we get a bios update. Like I said he knows way more then most likely anyone on overclock.net about AMD. He also has direct contact with em. You've been working on your system for days, he's been working with his since just about launch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> hehe I do recall once buying a mobile/Opteron amd CPU back in the day with a very specific dd/yy batch due to overclock headroom but I don't think that applies for these cpu's. I'm very confident that if you updated to P3.20 right now and redid your vid you wouldn't have that bug. And don't touch the XMP settings on your first boot either.


----------



## xethi

lol this is priceless i dont know how you put up with that chew.

he first ask for help then argue with the 1 guy that is experienced and who can bother himself to make a video for randoms that havent build a pc in 10 years.

i mean really so sad its funny.

and your are giving way too much importance to the differences between 1700 and 1800x and if you bother read desciptoins of newers bios after 3.00 you would understand why its not worth the change.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> even intel guys are using his sub timings.


Oh hell no!! I am about to patent that crap now. How dare intel guys use my own settings against me on AMD. *©*


----------



## pschorr1123

no good deed goes unpunished...


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xethi*
> 
> lol this is priceless i dont know how you put up with that chew.
> 
> he first ask for help then argue with the 1 guy that is experienced and who can bother himself to make a video for randoms that havent build a pc in 10 years.
> 
> i mean really so sad its funny.
> 
> and your are giving way too much importance to the differences between 1700 and 1800x and if you bother read desciptoins of newers bios after 3.00 you would understand why its not worth the change.


its not just me that thinks 'someone' in this thread needs to work on his social skills then

i sat up till 1.30 am nerely
getting abuse when trying to help


----------



## pschorr1123

also does anyone know what this means?
1. With JEDEC 2666MHz DDR4 module, default set DDR4 frequency to 2666MHz. Test with SANMAX SMD4-U8G48MH-26VR and SMD4-U16G48MH-26VR.

its the description for changes for bios 3.20.
I thought it meant default ddr speeds would be 2666 vs 2133 but I was wrong.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> also does anyone know what this means?
> 1. With JEDEC 2666MHz DDR4 module, default set DDR4 frequency to 2666MHz. Test with SANMAX SMD4-U8G48MH-26VR and SMD4-U16G48MH-26VR.
> 
> its the description for changes for bios 3.20.
> I thought it meant default ddr speeds would be 2666 vs 2133 but I was wrong.


it does but it means for the very very new ddr4 that has a 'minimum jedec speed' of 2666

if your using ddr4 jedec 2133 it makes no difference


----------



## pschorr1123

ok, thanks.

The frustrating issues bring out the worst in people.


----------



## xethi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> its not just me that thinks 'someone' in this thread needs to work on his social skills then
> 
> i sat up till 1.30 am nerely
> getting abuse when trying to help


yeah i saw that and i just couldnt believe how helpfull some of you here can be.

we all understand frustration but the arrogance is a bit too much.

havent had the board for 1 week and he throw random fact out of his *** right and left.


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its not fixed. If it was I would not have the email in my inbox straight from Taiwan @ 5:22 am this morning.
> 
> Thats EST. See I need to lose sleep to be on Taiwan time.
> 
> Whats 3.2 bios date? If not newer than todays date 5:22am well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cpu may not have the bug as severe. Just because you recently bought it does not mean you are on the most recent glass. I have very recent glass like as recent as Pro 1700x just got released.
> 
> Change the voltage to fixed 1.40v right above the cpu LLC settings and boot.
> 
> Boards used to work fine like that...if it does not. Congrats your on your way to accurate bug reporting.


I think this was the case for me, multi bug happened when I tried to change from P-state OC to normal one using offset voltage by changing Vcore setting below(the one next to CPU LLC setting).
I'm using top Vcore setting instead of the one next to LLC now, no multi bug as you said.


----------



## xethi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> I think this was the case for me, multi bug happened when I tried to change from P-state OC to normal one using offset voltage by changing Vcore setting below(the one next to CPU LLC setting).
> I'm using top Vcore setting instead of the one next to LLC now, no multi bug as you said.


did you have a low vid when the bug occured like chew in the video?


----------



## Tim F

Hi all,

Just bought one of these boards along with a 1600. Looks like a number of you are having big problems overclocking with it. Is there are simple summary of where we are? For example what is the most stable Bios version to use? Are there any things I should avoid doing? Kit will be G-Skill 3200 Ram and 1070 graphics.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## Brightmist

No, I never touched VID, only changed FID for frequency. P-states were reset to default when I was switching to normal OC also.
C6 was on auto as I remember.
I don't remember VID value in HWinfo either, it was a while ago for like 5 minutes or so. I switched back to P-state then and it fixed itself. Then I saw chew's messages here and realized it was a bug.

@xethi


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim F*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just bought one of these boards along with a 1600. Looks like a number of you are having big problems overclocking with it. Is there are simple summary of where we are? For example what is the most stable Bios version to use? Are there any things I should avoid doing? Kit will be G-Skill 3200 Ram and 1070 graphics.
> 
> Thanks, Tim


What's the kit's suggested timings? Like 14-14-14-34 or 16-18-18-36...Exact part number will also do. If it's b-die, punching in primary timings and leaving rest in auto should work fine but if it's anything else, you're gonna need to punch in some secondary timings for it to boot at 3200C16.

Latest BIOS are fine as far as I understand except multi and cold boot bugs.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> hehe I do recall once buying a mobile amd CPU back in the day with a very specific dd/yy batch due to overclock headroom but I don't think that applies for these cpu's. I'm very confident that if you updated to P3.20 right now and redid your vid you wouldn't have that bug. Trust me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> its not just me that thinks 'someone' in this thread needs to work on his social skills then
> 
> i sat up till 1.30 am nerely
> getting abuse when trying to help


Don't take it personally if I come across as frustrated. I'm not frustrated at you or anyone else at all. If you read my comments I often admit how frustrated this AMD platform has been for me since I purchased it last week. I never really attacked anyone here on the personal level otherwise if i did I would've gotten banned already. I think what he was hinting at was that I come across somewhat ungrateful so it has nothing to do with my social skills because we're all typing away on here and not technically speaking face to face. We cool?

Moving along...I'm starting to think my mobo is totally bricked and no future bios will save it. I did exactly what chew did in his video again after clearing the CMOS because I couldn't boot to windows after trying something with my ram. I just can't get it to give me a healthy Cinebech score. I'm stuck at 798 but that's because my cores again are throttling down to 550MHz.



lol it barely beats the 4 core Intel. ***?

I think I had enough...this is totally unacceptable by AsSrock to release a mobo this broken.

<<packing the mobo and returning it to Microcenter and gonna pick up the ASUS ROG STRIX X370-F Gaming one. I hope its not the CPU either.


----------



## datonyb

god help the asus strix x370 community


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> hehe I do recall once buying a mobile/Opteron amd CPU back in the day with a very specific dd/yy batch due to overclock headroom but I don't think that applies for these cpu's. I'm very confident that if you updated to P3.20 right now and redid your vid you wouldn't have that bug. And don't touch the XMP settings on your first boot either.


Priceless






For everyone else.

Bios needs work. Its fixable. Just bear with me. Been on hold waiting for this fix first.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> jayztwocents on youtube was having an issue with his ryzen system
> and guess what that was with a 1080 as well
> 
> he could run card 1 in the intel system perfectly, yet it wouldnt work at all on the ryzen
> 
> another 1080 card 2 would run perfectly in BOTH the ryzen and the intel
> 
> maybe your having a similar issue ?
> 
> the difference was merely down to brands of supposidly same cards


I actually recall some sort of video like this, can you link it to me?

And the problem isn't that its not working. It seems to be that while playing DirectX 11 titles (perhaps others as well but I'm assuming DirectX 11 specific since I've run Civ 5 in DX11 mode and GTA 5 DX 11 mode, perhaps its just the extra stress on the entire system from the higher requirements and visuals) I get hard crashes to desktop. And in the case of GTA 5 it has crashed SO HARD that it required blue screen looped and required a fresh install of Windows. Twice.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Priceless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone else.
> 
> Bios needs work. Its fixable. Just bear with me. Been on hold waiting for this fix first.


chew

dude listen to the man hes clocked a cpu before ............obviously you havnt

now be a good boy stop making videos with out of date stuff and listen to the boss

update your bios to 3,2 even if its got bugs
even if your happy running your own test system on that 3.0 stuff

UPDATE TO 3,2 NOW !
a stranger on the internet demands it

sarcasm mode >>>>>>>>>>>>>> off


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I actually recall some sort of video like this, can you link it to me?
> 
> And the problem isn't that its not working. It seems to be that while playing DirectX 11 titles (perhaps others as well but I'm assuming DirectX 11 specific since I've run Civ 5 in DX11 mode and GTA 5 DX 11 mode, perhaps its just the extra stress on the entire system from the higher requirements and visuals) I get hard crashes to desktop. And in the case of GTA 5 it has crashed SO HARD that it required blue screen looped and required a fresh install of Windows. Twice.


here ya go

he gets a bit confused what hes doing

but the point is

he had different luck with different cards when trying to use the ryzen system

i think hes on the right lines with a glitch in bios for the cards (but the numb nuts got confused when which bios to check )

and im saying this as an old fart that remembers the days when we had jumper pins on vid cards and sound cards to change the irq etc to prevent clashes


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Stay on subject please: This is a tech forum. Deal with the diversity. Trump voter?
> 
> About sarcasm: https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/think-well/201206/think-sarcasm-is-funny-think-again
> 
> Tell us what's bothering you? Who stole your job?


i doubt it very much i dont even live in the usa

no-one steals my job thank you its pretty much locked up with training issues and skillset at the very least until i retire soon

in fact im really very blessed all around
great wife and three very great daughters two are advancing very nicely in the armed forces

but more to the point

i got a very nice PERFECTLY WORKING pc

hows your luck going ?

now i think ^that maybe sarcasm ^

hope microcentre dont have to deal with your 'EXPERT' views too much


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Don't take it personally if I come across as frustrated. I'm not frustrated at you or anyone else at all. If you read my comments I often admit how frustrated this AMD platform has been for me since I purchased it last week. I never really attacked anyone here on the personal level otherwise if i did I would've gotten banned already. I think what he was hinting at was that I come across somewhat ungrateful so it has nothing to do with my social skills because we're all typing away on here and not technically speaking face to face. We cool?
> 
> Moving along...I'm starting to think my mobo is totally bricked and no future bios will save it. I did exactly what chew did in his video again after clearing the CMOS because I couldn't boot to windows after trying something with my ram. I just can't get it to give me a healthy Cinebech score. I'm stuck at 798 but that's because my cores again are throttling down to 550MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> lol it barely beats the 4 core Intel. ***?
> 
> I think I had enough...this is totally unacceptable by AsSrock to release a mobo this broken.
> 
> <<packing the mobo and returning it to Microcenter and gonna pick up the ASUS ROG STRIX X370-F Gaming one. I hope its not the CPU either.


The mobo is not broken. You have a faulty unit. Thats it. Return it.

Its the best AM4 mobo you can get. Period.


----------



## sierra248

I agree that's it's the best mobo for Ryzen also. And not just because I have a super fast stable system. It just is. Best VRM, there not that slow with bios updates.

Amir007if your building a gaming rig and want an easy setup, go get a 7700k and Asus motherboard and be done with it. It will be faster at 1080p gaming anyway, even if you don't overclock.


----------



## chew*

3.2 bios has issues that I care not to deal with till priority 1 issue is fixed.

Dos flash back to 3.0 follow what you yourself said worked leave it alone once it does...

Wait for fix.

I kept 2 boards. Taichi. C6H. ( I had every top end board and then some )

Both have lots of knobs to turn lots of knobs requires the knowledge of what the knobs do or they are useless and your end user experience with using either board will suffer.

Enter TheStilt...and myself to help endusers.


----------



## Ramgfx

Hey guys, I'm a total noob when it comes to pc building and ram. I have a ryzen 1700x and vengeance lpx 16gb at 3000mhz. My gpu/display driver (EVGA 1080ti Ftw3) keeps failing when playing games, and I suspect that it has to do with the Ram. I try to set xmp profile to 2933 but it fails to boot once then continues like normal. I don't know my way around the bios or how to mess with the timings so the pc can run decently. If someone could give me guidance, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramgfx*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm a total noob when it comes to pc building and ram. I have a ryzen 1700x and vengeance lpx 16gb at 3000mhz. My gpu/display driver (EVGA 1080ti Ftw3) keeps failing when playing games, and I suspect that it has to do with the Ram. I try to set xmp profile to 2933 but it fails to boot once then continues like normal. I don't know my way around the bios or how to mess with the timings so the pc can run decently. If someone could give me guidance, I'd greatly appreciate it.


first identify your issue

leave the ram at stock defaults
test games if its now stable then it was the ram

then come back and ask for advice to set the ram timings (settings)

or plan b and probably best advice

you system isnt skin-flint so you have access to reasonable funds
return the ram for a better kit something from gskill/team/geil that has samsung chips on

eg speed 3200 or higher
and low cl timings that match eg 3200mhz cl14/14/14/ that would be decent ram that has extra potential for better performance and smoother gameplay


----------



## Ramgfx

I've left it at stock (xmp on auto and at 2133) and it still happens, sometimes at an even greater frequency.

So, basically I have to exchange my ram? I was hoping to stay with this build until i absolutely had to upgrade.


----------



## sierra248

Well my perfectly stable system has had an issue. I was so close to locking it all down, I mean literally a 4,5, or 6 in one memory timing and I was done. I been *****ing that my systems so stable and all and now I have an issue.i cannot understand it? I installed the windows fall creators update this morning and was noticing a stutter in cinebench. Didn't think much of it, I went in and set one timing slightly higher from a 4 to a 5 and I couldn't replicate. So I noticed it again after going back to a 4. Then I look at task manager and my damn cpu frequency which is normally locked down under the performance tab at 3.8 on the dot, is fluctuating constantly between 3.3 and 3.7, never hitting 3.8. Even though it say my processor is at 3.8 in all the tools like cinebench and cpuid and such. When I run Prime or cinebench now I get 99% cpu utilization under task manager. It, well yesterday and forever before would show using 3.8 and 100% utilization? See what happens when you brag about your great system.

I reset uefi to default and re entered my oc and memory as I've done many many times before thinking this will work and same damn thing. Even if I try 3.6 or 3.7ghz task manager says same thing. Weird as hell. I'm not 100% sure if it was the creators update or what but in the power plan it did change min and max cpu usage. Before I had entered in my oc at 3800 and now that option is gone. I just have min and max cpu usage which I've set to 100%. One other thing I noticed that I'm pretty sure under boot order in bios, it used to have first boot device as uefi, now it says windows and my SSD. I'm done playing around tonight, maybe I shouldn't have installed the creator update? Who knows but this is weird as I was perfect. I still benchmark at same cinebench and geekbench but I can tell somethin* is off.

Can someone wh9 has a well running oc, tell me if your boot order says uefi or Windows. I wish I had a pic of what it was, I swear it was first uefi but not that's last.

Sorry to vent, I'm sure I'll figure this out, even if I have to revert windows back to this morning and try that!

Ugh


----------



## lowdog

Mistake sorry


----------



## sierra248

Reverted back to previous version of Windows under recovery and all's well. Locked at 3.8 in Task Manager and mem at 3466 with all my timings re entered. I'm so happy but I wonder what that's all about? The only thing I see different is in the fall creators update, they changed a power management setting. On the older version it shows max frequency in MHz where I enter 3800. That option is not there in fall creators update, just has a max and min % of cpu frequency in the power options. I was nervous there for a few hours. Now I can sleep and run Prime for prob the last time overnight and I think I'm 100% 3.8 at 3466 with very tight timings and such. Ah bed will be so much more comfy with this fixed. I'll post all my stuff in few days when it's all finalized as far as timings. Hope Microsoft fixes this? Night All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Well my perfectly stable system has had an issue. I was so close to locking it all down, I mean literally a 4,5, or 6 in one memory timing and I was done. I been *****ing that my systems so stable and all and now I have an issue.i cannot understand it? I installed the windows fall creators update this morning and was noticing a stutter in cinebench. Didn't think much of it, I went in and set one timing slightly higher from a 4 to a 5 and I couldn't replicate. So I noticed it again after going back to a 4. Then I look at task manager and my damn cpu frequency which is normally locked down under the performance tab at 3.8 on the dot, is fluctuating constantly between 3.3 and 3.7, never hitting 3.8. Even though it say my processor is at 3.8 in all the tools like cinebench and cpuid and such. When I run Prime or cinebench now I get 99% cpu utilization under task manager. It, well yesterday and forever before would show using 3.8 and 100% utilization? See what happens when you brag about your great system.
> 
> I reset uefi to default and re entered my oc and memory as I've done many many times before thinking this will work and same damn thing. Even if I try 3.6 or 3.7ghz task manager says same thing. Weird as hell. I'm not 100% sure if it was the creators update or what but in the power plan it did change min and max cpu usage. Before I had entered in my oc at 3800 and now that option is gone. I just have min and max cpu usage which I've set to 100%. One other thing I noticed that I'm pretty sure under boot order in bios, it used to have first boot device as uefi, now it says windows and my SSD. I'm done playing around tonight, maybe I shouldn't have installed the creator update? Who knows but this is weird as I was perfect. I still benchmark at same cinebench and geekbench but I can tell somethin* is off.
> 
> Can someone wh9 has a well running oc, tell me if your boot order says uefi or Windows. I wish I had a pic of what it was, I swear it was first uefi but not that's last.
> 
> Sorry to vent, I'm sure I'll figure this out, even if I have to revert windows back to this morning and try that!
> 
> Ugh


----------



## Tim F

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> What's the kit's suggested timings? Like 14-14-14-34 or 16-18-18-36...Exact part number will also do. If it's b-die, punching in primary timings and leaving rest in auto should work fine but if it's anything else, you're gonna need to punch in some secondary timings for it to boot at 3200C16.
> 
> Latest BIOS are fine as far as I understand except multi and cold boot bugs.


This ram G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GFX 16 GB (8 GB x 2) Flare X Series DDR4 3200 MHz PC4-25600 CL14 Dual Channel Memory Kit -


----------



## Brightmist

That's B-die

Just use The Stilt's 3200 safe preset:



ProcODT 60 Ohms
DRAM 1.4V
SoC 1.05V
VDDP 0.85V
BankGroupSwap Disabled
BankGroupSwapAlt Enabled
Geardown Mode Disabled
Command Rate 1T

They should work fine, you can then start pushing higher frequencies and tighter latencies from there

CPU overclocking is pretty straightforward.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramgfx*
> 
> I've left it at stock (xmp on auto and at 2133) and it still happens, sometimes at an even greater frequency.
> 
> So, basically I have to exchange my ram? I was hoping to stay with this build until i absolutely had to upgrade.


no if it still happens at stock ram speed then all we know is the ram xmp overclock dosnt seem to be the issue

you understand ?

if it became stable then we would have known it was the ram running unstable at a faster speed, but it hasnt

the problem can be anything still

what wattage is the power supply?
what brand is the psu?
have you connected all the power cables to the card ?

thats just three things that could be the problem

theres many more things


----------



## datonyb

sierra here you go

but i wonder when you updated to the fall creators did IT REPLACE the ryzen power plan ?
and if so maybe this was the issue

anyways heres the screen shots of bios
ignore the toshiba trans thingie (the entries for that are just the usb flash drive to take screen shots )
my fitted drives are samsung 960 nvme boot drive( C DRIVE) and samsung evo 850 games drive ( D E AND F)

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171021112557_zpsastvyhiy.png.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171021112737_zpsbgwl9dpp.png.html


----------



## kmac20

@datonyb Thanks a lot for the link. I do remember watching this video now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> here ya go
> 
> he gets a bit confused what hes doing
> 
> but the point is
> 
> he had different luck with different cards when trying to use the ryzen system
> 
> i think hes on the right lines with a glitch in bios for the cards (but the numb nuts got confused when which bios to check )
> 
> and im saying this as an old fart that remembers the days when we had jumper pins on vid cards and sound cards to change the irq etc to prevent clashes


I don't know if I"m as old as you but I do remember having resolve some IRQ problems when I was much younger.

But again since the fresh install 1) I have NOT been getting any post code errors anymore (go figure).
2) I load into windows fine, its only certain games that have triggered it so far (only CIv 5 and GTA 5 maybe my card doesn't like the number 5 like Valve hates the number 3)
3) I could benchmark this thing all day and not have a single CTD
4) It has happened while overclocked AND at stock but it seemed to go a bit longer without it at stock
5) the crashes have been different with the GTA 5 crash being SO HARDCORE that I've had bluescreen of death loops whereas Civ 5 so far has just CTD one time.

I really do think its a DX11 thing as all the dx9/10 games I"ve run hvae been fine. I have no clue whats going on still. I would like to borrow the 1060 I sold to my friend to try and trigger the same problem but I dont know if thats possible.

I might just RMA this thing and see if it helps. Such a shame now I"m gonna have to pay EVEN MORE MONEY than I already have (push it well over 600) if I want to RMA this as I'll have to pay to send it back AND since I kinda need my system I'll probably have to pay extra for that cross shjip stuff.

This 1080 has two BIOS. It has a switch or PIN jumper i forget to switch BIOS. Is this just incase one bios gets corrupted so that you could still flash over the corrupted one, and the two bios are identical? Is one for overclocking more? I"ve only had motherboards with dual BIOS and generally speaking they're basically there in case something goes wrong with the first one, you can still operate the computer and flash over the corrupted BIOS. I know NOTHING about GPU BIOS except maybe back in the day having updated like a 6800 or something like that.

Think swapping the BIOS switch might be worth a shot? If its just the same BIOS I see no reason to. Or think flashing might be worth it since I have a dual BIOS feature> I'm kinda stumped at this point especially because this doesn't happen constantly but it has me afraid to run GTA 5 at least. Civ 5 its whatever I only had the crash one time but it seemed similar. I really am just sorta stumped at this point in time.

I played through ALL OF DOOM on my old 1060. I haven't played a single bit of DOOM since I put the 1080 in as I had to do that fresh install and lost DOOM. Maybe I should play DOOM and see. Because if it starts crashing in DOOM after a couple hours when I played through the ENTIRE CAMPAIGN on the 1060 I guess that would sorta answer my question.


----------



## datonyb

im afraid i cant really answer much mate
execpt i do expect the other bios on the card to be the exact same

i do know however there does seem to be a lot of posts with ryzen all saying about no boot or game crashes with a 1080

alas i cant say for sure its a 1080 problem
it may just be MOST people building systems and using internet support forums are installing 1080's

maybe theres issues with 1080 bios and ryzen
maybe the 1060s dont have something in bios

maybe its something in the amd agesa and 1060s

or as i said first maybe its nothing more than just more owners with 1080s REPORTING issues


----------



## kmac20

Thanks for everything anyway amigo. I posted in the 1080 owners club, see if people there have any advice.

I don't think its the fact that its a 1080, I think its either this specific 1080 or some issue software issue I have no idea how to diagnose.

Theres plenty of people I believe in that thread with 1080s and Ryzens. I'd be more concerned if people on THIS SITE were reporting this problem en masse than just random people online. This is a site where people have a lot more knowledge than just the average joe who slaps together a PC and is maybe using a power supply that barely can power his system and it sometimes fluctuates over the allotted power draw or maybe doesn't know how to install the card right or something like that.

It's EVGA though. This is why I go with them. If I have enough problems I'm SURE that they would either 1) figure out some way to fix it 2) step me down to a 1070 and maybe give me some credit in their store or 3) accept a return. As I said thie past few months including that 1060 and shpiping and taxes I've spent about 1000$ on their website, and I hvae had evga Nvidia cards forever (brand loyalty is stupid as I said, I have owned an equal number of Nvidia and AMD cards over my lifetime) BUT EVGA has the best customer service hands down and the best warranties hands down so I stick with them. If this suddenly went down the toilet i'd change AIB choices but yeah.

Thanks anyway though mang. I'm kinda hoping its a mothnerboard thing as at least then I can go out to microcenter, buy a new one (which is only around 150-200$ compared to going out to buy a new 1080 which is like 575$) and then return the bad one or send it to Asrock for a refund if I'd need. However, I dont want to gut the system just on a hunch and then still have the same problems and STILL need to send in the GPU after spending all that time replacing the board lol.

Thanks again though mate.


----------



## datonyb

no problem

sorry i couldnt answer with any more help


----------



## kmac20

It's cool man. No worries. Seems to be pretty unique and I think related in some way to software but might also be hardware. As again, beat the ENTIRE DOOM CAMPAIGN on the 1060 not a single crash. And thats......well I ran that in Vulkan, so maybe it is specifically related to DX11....

I should reinstall DOOM and run it in Vulkan and OpenGL for awhile see if theres any problems. But thats like a 50GB dl that if it does trigger a BSOD loop would just be wiped again when I need to do a fresh Windows install. Thinking more and more about it it seems DX11 is the only type of games that have triggered this. Which makes me really really think its software somehow. Which when combined with the fact that when I was getting the BSOD loops safe mode worked 100%.

But its obviously a combination of software and hardware. Perhaps some sort of error in the GPU is triggering the BSOD errors when it crashes super hard and corrupts certain files as a result. Which is why safe mode would work. I'm not what I'd call an 'expert' in these fields (I studied ECE originally first year at Uni but switched and while I know quite a bit about hardware, I really don't know software very well) so this is the only thing I can think of and its a very layman description because I dont know how else to describe it.


----------



## chew*

Just out of curiosity.

You said its evga right?

ACX or ICX?

Iirc ICX requires evgas software for proper fan control via it bajillion sensors.


----------



## Tim F

Kmac not sure if it helps but I’ve seen this kind of weird behaviour when I’ve had faulty power supplies.


----------



## kmac20

I have a Seasonic Focus Gold 850W that I won in the contest on here actually and I'm pretty confident its not the power supply as I ran the system 100% fine with the 1060. Granted it uses less power but not a lot less. Its a solid PSU that I'm 99% confident isn't the problem. I have an HX 750 I could try swapping in to see so I might try that when I have some time. Thanks for the input. I have had problems similar to this that was the fault of the PSU before but it never blue screened the way this has and again safemode seems fine. And when I've stressed the system with p95, HCI memtest or firestrike. It seems to be just GTA 5 mainly that has caused it.

But I will try using the HX when I have some time thanks for the advice. Made me remember I have one. It'll just be a HUGE PAIN to swap that in for this one and require me to undo all the time I've put into cable management









It's an evga FTW2 so its ICX but I have used precision for all that stuff. The first thing that gave me a hint that maybe somethings off though is that....the LEDs that change color when the temperatures change? They only change if the software is running in the background. With the 1060 which was ALSO AN ICX it would work as long as I had it set. When I first installed the card after I ran precision like 10000000 times it finally would start changing when the program was closed, same as the 1060. But once again it doesn't since the fresh install. I dunno if this is out of the ordinary or not because I only have a sample size of 2 cards, but they were both ICX and the 1060 didn't have this minor problem. Which is super minor but frustrating since I, you know, paid extra to have that as one of the features.


----------



## pschorr1123

I have a quick question. I bought my Corsair Vengeance LPX CMKGX4M2B3000C15 kit back in March on sale for $92.50. Default xmp is 2933
15,17,17,17,35,52 . I have been luck and have been running full speed since Bios 1.60. I have tightened the timings to 14,15,15,15,31,47. It will not boot @3066 or above no matter how loose the timings are. Overall I'm pretty happy. Back then the biggest concern was getting memory that went beyond the 2133 all the reviewers were posting.

My question is if I were to buy a G Skill Trident Z kit (Samsung B-die) at or above the 3200 cl 14 would I even see any real difference beyond 3-5% to justify the $200?
I have a feeling that even if I did get a 3600 cl 16 kit my IMC wouldn't go beyond the 3200 that seems to be the average for most users.


----------



## Tim F

The super obvious questions are what else could you buy for that money? What’s your spec? Other than that what programs are running slowly that you’d need to speed up the PC for ?


----------



## Brightmist

3600C16 kit is actually a lower binned kit compared to 3200C14 and 3200C14 should hit 3466C14 with a bit of increase in voltage and some tweaking.

Ryzen's memory wall is actually around 3600 for SR 1 DPC modules, some CPUs do it, some don't.

200$ is a lot to spend on memory, a new GPU might help more.


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Guys i am latest bios 3.20.

I am trying to copy values from previous bios overclock but when i enter value for vcore offset voltage to 11875 it changes to -0.10000.

I used pstate method to overclock to 3.8.

I updated bios due to buying elgato hd60 pro as it requires bios update.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

yeah, that's what I figured. I seen some videos showing a little higher fps with higher speed memory. I would Have that that 3600 cl16 is the same or slightly better than 3200 cl14. I currently have a r9 390 and am holding out until I can score a custom Vega 56 around the $400 MSRP. If I didn't have a free sync monitor I would have bought a GTX 1080 for around $500 and would have been set. Anyways, thanks for the replies.


----------



## ShogoXT

Anyone know if you can safely remove the IO shroud and replace the wifi card with a 2x2?


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Guys i was using Bios 2.30 and now i am on latest bios.

To achieve this overclock i set offset to 11875 but now in new bios it goes to -.10000

Is this a bug? What should the offset value be on new bios to achieve the overclock shown in the picture.

Thanks









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Pstate values are blurry in the pic.

Here are the pstate values.

3825
1187500
99
8
3a

Offset 11875 but now new bios does not take that value.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Thanks for everything anyway amigo. I posted in the 1080 owners club, see if people there have any advice.
> 
> I don't think its the fact that its a 1080, I think its either this specific 1080 or some issue software issue I have no idea how to diagnose.
> 
> Theres plenty of people I believe in that thread with 1080s and Ryzens. I'd be more concerned if people on THIS SITE were reporting this problem en masse than just random people online. This is a site where people have a lot more knowledge than just the average joe who slaps together a PC and is maybe using a power supply that barely can power his system and it sometimes fluctuates over the allotted power draw or maybe doesn't know how to install the card right or something like that.
> 
> It's EVGA though. This is why I go with them. If I have enough problems I'm SURE that they would either 1) figure out some way to fix it 2) step me down to a 1070 and maybe give me some credit in their store or 3) accept a return. As I said thie past few months including that 1060 and shpiping and taxes I've spent about 1000$ on their website, and I hvae had evga Nvidia cards forever (brand loyalty is stupid as I said, I have owned an equal number of Nvidia and AMD cards over my lifetime) BUT EVGA has the best customer service hands down and the best warranties hands down so I stick with them. If this suddenly went down the toilet i'd change AIB choices but yeah.
> 
> Thanks anyway though mang. I'm kinda hoping its a mothnerboard thing as at least then I can go out to microcenter, buy a new one (which is only around 150-200$ compared to going out to buy a new 1080 which is like 575$) and then return the bad one or send it to Asrock for a refund if I'd need. However, I dont want to gut the system just on a hunch and then still have the same problems and STILL need to send in the GPU after spending all that time replacing the board lol.
> 
> Thanks again though mate.


Hey kmac - Do yourself a favor...(I should've listen to 1 or 2 of the guys on here who told me from the get-go and before my chin hair turned gray) and go exchange your ASSrock Taicrappy mobo for another top of the line motherboard such as Asus CROSSHAIR VI Hero X370. I did a lot of research last night and BOY I'm a such happy camper now. Not sure if you read my recent ASSrock issues I was having in the past few days but If i hadn't done benches via CPU-Z and Cinebech I wouldn't have discovered that my 1800x was running at 4 core performance. This was by far the single worst god damn experience I've ever had with a motherboard. That Taichi + 1800x was a nightmare to get it to work stable in default settings. Why should ANYONE need to play around with the bios to get a stable working environment without the OC attempts? ASSrock is aware of this issue and it seems as if they are not sure what they are doing or if it's fixable.

It is almost as if I somehow booted up using x1800 on an Intel Assrock Taichi mobo, no joke man. I too was getting exactly what you are getting when playing games. My monitor would just turn off and would get a "00" debug code, this means CPU isn't working right due to a flaky motherboard's bios. This would also happen if/when I would run Cinebench, my screen would freeze and black screen and 00 debug code. The funny part is I had everything running at default. My memory was at stock 2400mhz and tested stable in memtest86 for 6 hours so memory was fine and most likely the CPU was fine too. Don't waste your time and return that pathetic buggy motherboard. I kind a feel sorry for people who invested in this mobo and i bet half of owners probably are not even aware their 1800x is running half speed. lol I agree the mobo looks good and looks good on paper and you get a lot for the money but if the soul of the mobo (bios) isn't ripe then it has no stable personality. I felt like i was working with a mobo with down syndrome. Return that POS dude. It's not your 1080 bcuz i have a 1080 too and runs perfectly. I can guarantee you if you swap it out tomorrow all of your troubles will go away. I mean, even chew dude on here proved the mobo needs a lot of fixing, and most likely it'll probably need a new PCB revision as Microcenter had 6 of them for sale as open box and none in stock as new. I asked the agent there and he even said that they are not sure why they haven't gotten any new stock for a over a month now. You know why? ASSrock probably knows they were selling bricks/lemons. They wasted so many hours of my time I feel like suing them for it. God damn Pathetic.

Look at me now:



Notice how I'm not anymore getting the multi bug at 550Mhz like i was before during 100% load. And also my max turbo is also working perfectly at 4.1Ghz as well. This wasn't present on the ASSfhuckachi at all.

Before:



Microcenter has a very nice deal going now - even better than when I got the Taichi. You receive a $50 instant discount if u purchase mobo+cpu. I ended up returning the x1800 as well and got me a full microcenter store credit. I ended up paying only $24 more to get this fully operational motherboard + 1800x. Total was $539.98 + Tax brand new and sealed. You will not need to mess around with the bios to be able to run 100% stable. Remove it from your case, dump it back in the box and divorce it.


----------



## AlphaC

ASUS has more resources to work with compared with Asrock. They're a bigger company.There is no doubt ASUS has invested more human resources into their BIOs.

Seeing how you returned your CPU as well, I am not sure if it is even the motherboard that was 100% at fault. Chew* noted CPUs with low VID tend to have more issues with p-states and the multi bug.


----------



## sb43

That sucks you're having so much trouble. I too have the Tiachi and the 1800X. Mine is smooth as silk, right outa the box. 3 months now, and not a glitch. 4 hard drives and 2 M2 module running. running at 3.7 OC and ram at 3066. You must have gotten the Lemon pile. Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## TH558

I bought mine almost 2 months ago and It's been running fine. Only thing I don't like about this board is the long boot times when using AM4 boot training.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> ASUS has more resources to work with compared with Asrock. They're a bigger company.There is no doubt ASUS has invested more human resources into their BIOs.
> 
> Seeing how you returned your CPU as well, I am not sure if it is even the motherboard that was 100% at fault. Chew* noted CPUs with low VID tend to have more issues with p-states and the multi bug.


I agree and I originally wanted to go with Asus one but when I learned that ASSrock has a better power phase built it in (8_4) and few other extra things I figured I give them a try...

Nah I doubt it man, the p-states issue is an issue with assrock only and noone else. I compared this stepping vs the other one and its same so its not the CPU it was the assrock mobo with flaky bios/pcb, who knows. For this reason I will never touch them again. I understand every mobo has their issues but this issue is unwarranted & inexcusable by them. You do NOT release a mobo with power/voltage issues, period. They were under the impression all AMD cpu's use same power/voltages lol


----------



## Ramgfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> no if it still happens at stock ram speed then all we know is the ram xmp overclock dosnt seem to be the issue
> 
> you understand ?
> 
> if it became stable then we would have known it was the ram running unstable at a faster speed, but it hasnt
> 
> the problem can be anything still
> 
> what wattage is the power supply?
> what brand is the psu?
> have you connected all the power cables to the card ?
> 
> thats just three things that could be the problem
> 
> theres many more things


Yeah, I understand. The Psu is an EVGA - SuperNOVA G3 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply. I made sure the connection between the psu and gpu clicked when I was setting it up after getting the gpu Rma'd.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> I bought mine almost 2 months ago and It's been running fine. Only thing I don't like about this board is the long boot times when using AM4 boot training.


I believe that there working ones out there but why should it be a luck of the draw? I've read about this in other forums and it is a same nightmarish experience for others, where people r getting black screen during GTA V, BF1 on a 1800x due to unstable voltages the cpu is getting under load. I'm guessing the new batch of them was a total phuck up. Like i said, the dude at Microcenter told me they've been waiting for a new pile of Taichi for over a month now...wonder why?


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> I bought mine almost 2 months ago and It's been running fine. Only thing I don't like about this board is the long boot times when using AM4 boot training.


Set it to sleep instead of shutting it down. Waking from sleep is faster than booting anyway.


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I believe that there working ones out there but why should it be a luck of the draw? I've read about this in other forums and it is a same nightmarish experience for others, where people r getting black screen during GTA V, BF1 on a 1800x due to unstable voltages the cpu is getting under load. I'm guessing the new batch of them was a total phuck up. Like i said, the dude at Microcenter told me they've been waiting for a new pile of Taichi for over a month now...wonder why?


Everyone gets a lemon now and then, doesn't mean the issue is chronic.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Hey kmac - Do yourself a favor...(I should've listen to 1 or 2 of the guys on here who told me from the get-go and before my chin hair turned gray) and go exchange your ASSrock Taicrappy mobo for another top of the line motherboard such as Asus CROSSHAIR VI Hero X370. I did a lot of research last night and BOY I'm a such happy camper now. Not sure if you read my recent ASSrock issues I was having in the past few days but If i hadn't done benches via CPU-Z and Cinebech I wouldn't have discovered that my 1800x was running at 4 core performance. This was by far the single worst god damn experience I've ever had with a motherboard. That Taichi + 1800x was a nightmare to get it to work stable in default settings. Why should ANYONE need to play around with the bios to get a stable working environment without the OC attempts? ASSrock is aware of this issue and it seems as if they are not sure what they are doing or if it's fixable.
> 
> It is almost as if I somehow booted up using x1800 on an Intel Assrock Taichi mobo, no joke man. I too was getting exactly what you are getting when playing games. My monitor would just turn off and would get a "00" debug code, this means CPU isn't working right due to a flaky motherboard's bios. This would also happen if/when I would run Cinebench, my screen would freeze and black screen and 00 debug code. The funny part is I had everything running at default. My memory was at stock 2400mhz and tested stable in memtest86 for 6 hours so memory was fine and most likely the CPU was fine too. Don't waste your time and return that pathetic buggy motherboard. I kind a feel sorry for people who invested in this mobo and i bet half of owners probably are not even aware their 1800x is running half speed. lol I agree the mobo looks good and looks good on paper and you get a lot for the money but if the soul of the mobo (bios) isn't ripe then it has no stable personality. I felt like i was working with a mobo with down syndrome. Return that POS dude. It's not your 1080 bcuz i have a 1080 too and runs perfectly. I can guarantee you if you swap it out tomorrow all of your troubles will go away. I mean, even chew dude on here proved the mobo needs a lot of fixing, and most likely it'll probably need a new PCB revision as Microcenter had 6 of them for sale as open box and none in stock as new. I asked the agent there and he even said that they are not sure why they haven't gotten any new stock for a over a month now. You know why? ASSrock probably knows they were selling bricks/lemons. They wasted so many hours of my time I feel like suing them for it. God damn Pathetic.
> 
> Look at me now:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how I'm not anymore getting the multi bug at 550Mhz like i was before during 100% load. And also my max turbo is also working perfectly at 4.1Ghz as well. This wasn't present on the ASSfhuckachi at all.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> Microcenter has a very nice deal going now - even better than when I got the Taichi. You receive a $50 instant discount if u purchase mobo+cpu. I ended up returning the x1800 as well and got me a full microcenter store credit. I ended up paying only $24 more to get this fully operational motherboard + 1800x. Total was $539.98 + Tax brand new and sealed. You will not need to mess around with the bios to be able to run 100% stable. Remove it from your case, dump it back in the box and divorce it.


Go flash 1401 bios on your c6h tell me what you think about asrock then







btw heads up there is no workaround on ch6 with 1401 bios.
Just saying if your gonna compare do apples to apples...either with the bios fix or with bugged multi on both.

Asus had same bug till 1501 bios and um there other boards afaik still have it.

So basically the motherboard is still not the issue.

Its the bios as I have said all along


----------



## datonyb

on the upside at least 'the problem' has moved to the crosshair rog thread now









i wonder how elmor and co will get on when he tells them they got it all wrong and dont know what they are talking about ..........................

the screenshots are great as well 3.7ghz at *only* 1.46v (wow im sooooooo jealous)


----------



## Brightmist

C6H also had the sleep issue where fans/pumps stopped after sleep. They released fixed test BIOS like a couple of days ago.
I know a couple dudes who got their CLCs destroyed because the pumps stopped working after sleep.
But sure, C6H is great.


----------



## datonyb

the point is ,we dont even know if he actually had more of a problem with his cpu than the board

appearently he changed that as well


----------



## mfsamandsons

1800x + 1080ti ASUS Strix, 64gb FORTIS Series DDR4 Memory for game dev, my machine runs like a beast! The only thing thats annoying the **** out of me right now is after I turned on virtualization in the bios for vmware, this clicking noise started. The above post say its under load or something and to run a stress test but it comes back after 3 hours of working.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Go flash 1401 bios on your c6h tell me what you think about asrock then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw heads up there is no workaround on ch6 with 1401 bios.
> Just saying if your gonna compare do apples to apples...either with the bios fix or with bugged multi on both.
> 
> Asus had same bug till 1501 bios and um there other boards afaik still have it.
> 
> So basically the motherboard is still not the issue.
> 
> Its the bios as I have said all along


I think you meant 1201 as there's no 1401. I was aware of all of the issues that recently plagued the C6H motherboard and spent a great deal of time online reading that other thread and it was concluded the new bios got rid of all of the kinks, which is why I choose it. The mobo just feels more refined as well, oddly enough it feels somewhat heavier than the ASSrock too. Overall it just feels like a more solid motherboard and you can just feel the quality on it all around. Despite ASSrocks 8_4 phase the mobo kind a felt sort of cheap by touch and feel. The PCB felt like cheap recycled plastic. The PCI-e hook lever actually came off when I took out my 1080 for the first time and i had to clip it back on. I also noticed the backplate on this Asus is that of high quality(soft padding) vs the one from aSSrock which had that generic cheap tin foil cover lol.

I watched your last vid, chew. I appreciate you proving that the mobo is displaying different odd behavior between diff CPU stepping. I respect your position and the work you do. I hope I didn't come across like i was undermining the work you do. As a matter of fact, after watching your 2nd vid, gave me confidence for my decision to return both my CPU and mobo for that matter.

I think I may have been this year - the most unlucky guy to receive a bricked cpu and mobo at the same time. But I still believe that ASSrock was the main culprit here with their lemon batch circulating around the web/retails because I'm finding more and more complaints online about the same issue i was having. Imagine how frustrating it must be to go online right now to go find a specific 1800x that won't give you gray hair on that ASSrock mobo becasue it is acting like one whiny little biatch.









I ran Cinebech like 100x and not once did I get a low score.. It works perfectly as it should at default and I didn't have to beg to god for a special setting to make it stable. The cpu runs and behaves as designed.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> the point is ,we dont even know if he actually had more of a problem with his cpu than the board
> 
> appearently he changed that as well


The return agent at Microcenter told me if i wanted the instant $50 discount to apply I will need to return the CPU as well and purchase a new mobo+cpu combo so i was like NP.








I doubt it was the CPU. I've built many rigs for myself and family/friends and not once did i have to RMA a cpu. That's just unheard of. Sorry. It was the ASSrock mobo and their bios department who probably never heard of Ryzen before and most likely think its the Bulldozercrapper with a new re brand name. lol


----------



## drkCrix

Since you own this board now I suggest reading up on it
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread

If you look under bios flashing instructions and then under bios you will see 1401 between 1201 and 1403. So yes there is a 1401 bios.

Have fun in the Asus thread.


----------



## christoph

oh boy, then should avoid Asus CH6?

I been waiting long enough for bugs to be fix...

so guys, Taichi x370 vs Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming K7???


----------



## sierra248

I been wanting to say same thing, wonder how long till he'll be giving out advice over there. I don't even think they'll put up with him as much as we did. He'll be at micro center going after an Intel deal within return time is my guess. I'll be honest, if I were building my computer today, I'd be going With an 8700k as far as right now. Though if AMD is correct and we can use this same board for next 4 chips. I'm not sorry at all. If you could run a Ryzen 7 at 5ghz, it would be a beast. The 8700k is 70 bucks cheaper then the Ryzen 1800x anyway, he prob should have gone that route.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> Since you own this board now I suggest reading up on it
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread
> 
> If you look under bios flashing instructions and then under bios you will see 1401 between 1201 and 1403. So yes there is a 1401 bios.
> 
> Have fun in the Asus thread.


----------



## gimpinator

I believe I've found an issue within A-Tuner that allows changes to your system's voltages, and doesn't reflect said change within BIOS or HWINFO. I assume this is working as intended outside of the ability to apply successive voltages from merely clicking "Apply". Said voltage increase will persist through a system restart and won't always reflect in your bios. (vcore didn't change if memory serves correctly, or at least that's what I wrote down.)

I believe this may explain some "new" boards that appear to be performing outside of agreeable deviant. Sadly, in my case, I didn't notice my stock configuration allowed me to boot at nearly 1.5v to the core.

She's stable though.. Just needs a new exorcism and some holy water to remedy the humming sounds.

Sadly no good screenshots due to initial panic. I did let the volts drop, reboot and immediately push through a Cinebench though.
In for a penny, in for a pound eh?

You can reproduce it using default settings (on auto) and adjusting voltages in A-Tuner. If that doesn't work try the fatality's link.

Might break out a pixie measuring device but probably not.

Be safe, kids! Don't be like me!


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

What are your guys' setting to achieve 3466 LL? I know it's different each set up but what are the common settings and which to undervolt?


----------



## Brightmist

I'm pushing 1,418 Vcore, LLC3 and 1,45 on DRAM for 4.0&3466C14 on my 1600X. It's been stable so far after 1750% HCI and couple of hours of P95. I'm gonna wait on my new intake fans before longer P95 testing since it's been getting toasty(78C).

I needed to bump tRC to 52 for it to get stable since it wasn't, even with 1.46 on DRAM.
It doesn't even boot with increased SoC (1.1) so I'm sticking with 1.05V.
I put in 1.8V for PLL and 1.03V for Vprom_1.05 as per chew's recommendations since the board's overvolting those a bit, might try 1.75 PLL.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> Since you own this board now I suggest reading up on it
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread
> 
> If you look under bios flashing instructions and then under bios you will see 1401 between 1201 and 1403. So yes there is a 1401 bios.
> 
> Have fun in the Asus thread.


I was going by what's on the offical website: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Korrektor

Thanks for the 1usmus Ryzen DRAM calc I was able to achieve stable 3200 on my dualrank *F4-3200C14D-32GTZR 2x16gb* kit with little to no problems
I also got better timings compared to the stock XMP profile. It seems that I'm all set currently. And it seems that in fact instability I got at the beginning was more due to wrong
cad_bus and rtt settings, not just SoC / VDDP / DRAM voltages. I've read a couple of times that I could try to bruteforce a plenty of VDDP values going up and down but it appears that it was unnecessary as I'm basically on very similar VDDP that was on auto (0.9 instead of 0.92, but changing that alone didn't improved stability when I was trying to figure out the problem)
ProcODT is on 68.8 80.
BIOS freezes is gone (or maybe I got lucky and just didn't had one in a three or four days)


Spoiler: Pictures









But I'm curious - will I need to reset the settings and remove one RAM stick as somebody recommended previously to ensure stability before updating to the next bios (when it will appear)?

*IMPORTANT NOTE:* this have few corrections. Few people asked me for more thorough testing that I ignored (I was tired from long memtest runs and last times just stayed with quick Linpack testing and just making my routine tasks like gaming.
*You should be able to run on exact same settings* (in case of same hardware), *I had no cold boot, reboot issues, BSODS, app or games crashes, etc.*
*But memtest shows a couple of errors very soon (at 30+ percent)*

I fixed it by changing ProcODT to 80 and tRFC to slightly higher value (Ryzen DRAM calc 0.9.6 v8 shows slightly higher tRFC as an alternative)



Voltages are based on the same calc screen (VDDP 0.9, SoC 1.05, CLDO_VDDP 0.425, DRAM 1.4)


----------



## Spectre73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korrektor*
> 
> Thanks for the 1usmus Ryzen DRAM calc I was able to achieve stable 3200 on my dualrank *F4-3200C14D-32GTZR 2x16gb* kit with little to no problems
> I also got better timings compared to the stock XMP profile. It seems that I'm all set currently. And it seems that in fact instability I got at the beginning was more due to wrong
> cad_bus and rtt settings, not just SoC / VDDP / DRAM voltages. I've read a couple of times that I could try to bruteforce a plenty of VDDP values going up and down but it appears that it was unnecessary as I'm basically on very similar VDDP that was on auto (0.9 instead of 0.92, but changing that alone didn't improved stability when I was trying to figure out the problem)
> ProcODT is on 68.8.
> BIOS freezes is gone (or maybe I got lucky and just didn't had one in a three or four days)
> 
> But I'm curious - will I need to reset the settings and remove one RAM stick as somebody recommended previously to ensure stability before updating to the next bios (when it will appear)?


Can you run HCI memtest without issues? I have the exact same ram and capacity and even with lower settings I get immediate errors (12 instances, since I use an 1600x). Especially at ProcODT 68,8. Lowering it to 60 in fact increases stability but I got one error with around 300% coverage.

I am now trying CR 2, even though I do not like such a low setting. If you are indeed stable with your memory, can you tell me what exact cad_bus and rtt settings you are using? Also your voltages, etc.?

Receiving stability with your settings would be a dream....


----------



## silent12

HI all, first time posting here,i hope you can help. I have a 1700 for 2 months now with taichi and 16gb of 3200c14gfx. Overclocking has been rather easy due to most of you in here (thanks for that) but problems started when i moved countries 2 weeks ago and took my desktop with me.
There were some weird lag issues, when i first set it up after the trip ,even in bios. boot time was taking ages so i decided to reseat everything and do a clean windows 10 installation(1709 build).
And then all HELL broke loose!
Windows, browsers, software , mouse, keyboard are all randomly lagging and freezing. The disturbing thing though was when installing drivers after a restart i saw a '00' error code while everything was at stock








My chip is week 22 so i dont know if that plays a part as i remember there was an issue with chips before week 25.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Rakanoth

@Amir007; I am quoting your post in spoiler as it is very long. I am neither defending Asrock nor agreeing with you completely. Just take this another point of view.

I understand your disappointment with Asrock x370 Taichi. I have had problems with my build too. But I am not sure if Asrock is to blame here.

1.) CPU temps got reported at 256°C for an extremely short moment.
2.) I got really high temps on my Ryzen 1700 CPU: vcore 1.25; 3700MHz; LLC2 or LLC3... close to 80°C after several hourse of Prime95 or IntelBurnTest. I tried lots of different things: Reseating the cooler and reapplying the thermal paste, trying different coolers but all of my tries to no avail. But when I increased the voltage with "offset" mode, the highest temperature (the peak) did not increase at all. Very strange.
3.) If I use "fixed voltage" and set my voltage over 1.35v, the computer significant lowers my CPU clock. Most likely the X370 Taichi is to blame here. I found a workaround by researching the internet: Use the offset mode. Despite the fact that I solved it, it is still annoying to have this bug.
4.) I was never able to get 4.0GHz stable with my Ryzen 1700, even at 1.45v. The CPU can be the cause here. Again, just presenting what I experienced.

But all things above considered, the thing is that most X370 motherboards have similar or the same problems. As this is a new chipset, I can understand problems can more often exist but they got solved it over time with BIOS updates. However, there are/is issue(s) that persist(s) and this is disappointing.

As for my third point (#3), there is still no fix from Asrock as of 3.20 BIOS.

As for your "black screen" or 00 thing, it can also be your RAM sticks. I am not sure tough because black screen when playing games etc. usually means the CPU stability is to blame.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey kmac - Do yourself a favor...(I should've listen to 1 or 2 of the guys on here who told me from the get-go and before my chin hair turned gray) and go exchange your ASSrock Taicrappy mobo for another top of the line motherboard such as Asus CROSSHAIR VI Hero X370. I did a lot of research last night and BOY I'm a such happy camper now. Not sure if you read my recent ASSrock issues I was having in the past few days but If i hadn't done benches via CPU-Z and Cinebech I wouldn't have discovered that my 1800x was running at 4 core performance. This was by far the single worst god damn experience I've ever had with a motherboard. That Taichi + 1800x was a nightmare to get it to work stable in default settings. Why should ANYONE need to play around with the bios to get a stable working environment without the OC attempts? ASSrock is aware of this issue and it seems as if they are not sure what they are doing or if it's fixable.
> 
> It is almost as if I somehow booted up using x1800 on an Intel Assrock Taichi mobo, no joke man. I too was getting exactly what you are getting when playing games. My monitor would just turn off and would get a "00" debug code, this means CPU isn't working right due to a flaky motherboard's bios. This would also happen if/when I would run Cinebench, my screen would freeze and black screen and 00 debug code. The funny part is I had everything running at default. My memory was at stock 2400mhz and tested stable in memtest86 for 6 hours so memory was fine and most likely the CPU was fine too. Don't waste your time and return that pathetic buggy motherboard. I kind a feel sorry for people who invested in this mobo and i bet half of owners probably are not even aware their 1800x is running half speed. lol I agree the mobo looks good and looks good on paper and you get a lot for the money but if the soul of the mobo (bios) isn't ripe then it has no stable personality. I felt like i was working with a mobo with down syndrome. Return that POS dude. It's not your 1080 bcuz i have a 1080 too and runs perfectly. I can guarantee you if you swap it out tomorrow all of your troubles will go away. I mean, even chew dude on here proved the mobo needs a lot of fixing, and most likely it'll probably need a new PCB revision as Microcenter had 6 of them for sale as open box and none in stock as new. I asked the agent there and he even said that they are not sure why they haven't gotten any new stock for a over a month now. You know why? ASSrock probably knows they were selling bricks/lemons. They wasted so many hours of my time I feel like suing them for it. God damn Pathetic.
> 
> Look at me now:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how I'm not anymore getting the multi bug at 550Mhz like i was before during 100% load. And also my max turbo is also working perfectly at 4.1Ghz as well. This wasn't present on the ASSfhuckachi at all.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> Microcenter has a very nice deal going now - even better than when I got the Taichi. You receive a $50 instant discount if u purchase mobo+cpu. I ended up returning the x1800 as well and got me a full microcenter store credit. I ended up paying only $24 more to get this fully operational motherboard + 1800x. Total was $539.98 + Tax brand new and sealed. You will not need to mess around with the bios to be able to run 100% stable. Remove it from your case, dump it back in the box and divorce it.


Here are my BIOS settings for my R7 1700 and X370 Taichi and Trident Z 3200 CL14 2*8GB (16GB):

OC Tweaker settings:
Overclock mode (do not confuse with "voltage mode"): Auto
CPU Frequency and Voltage Change: Manual
CPU Frequency: 3900MHz
CPU Voltage: Something like 1.18; this is the default value when you change "CPU Frequency and Voltage Change" to "Manual"; I will report back when I get the exact number later (changing this value has no effect as far as I can remember.)
Voltage mode: OC Mode
CPU LLC: 2
CPU Vcore voltage: Offset mode
Offset voltage: 0.25v (With this value, various software under windows 10 reports my voltage is 1.425v.
Also DRAM Voltage is set to 1.35 after choosing XMP Profile (which is normal)

CPU Configuration (under "Advanced)":
Everything is disabled here.

Zen Common Options:
Core Performance Boost: Disabled
Global C-state Control: Disabled

RAM Settings under OC Tweaker settings: (I chose the XMP profile but then only changed these two settings)
Gear Down Mode: Disabled
Power Down Mode: Disabled

P-States:
Every p-state except p-state0 is disabled.


----------



## pschorr1123

@silent12 The only thing I can suggest to hold you over until the smarter people on here reply is to go into your bios and load defaults and then do a clean install of which ever version of Windows you were using before clean installing the Fall Creators Update. FCU has created several problems for a few people so perhaps you are one of the unlucky ones.

edit: the pre week 25 you are referring to is the segfault issue when compiling code on Linux.


----------



## Rakanoth

@silent12, I suspect RAM or mobo. Can you remove one of your RAM sticks (if you are using two sticks) and try with each of them separately?

It is also likely that both of your sticks are faulty (although probability lowe than %1). So, it would be great if you could try with a different RAMs. I know that most people including me do not have extra RAM/mobo/PSU but can you get them tested by a friend, acquaintance or a computer store offering some sort of service?


----------



## Tasm

I had one Taichi + 1700 running fine at 4.0 GHz since release.

Unfortunally, i sold it last week.

The thing is, i have just bought the same combo again, but new.

But this time...i cant get past 3.9 GHz. The mobo just downclock the chip to 1500 and lock the voltage at 1.2V.

Seems really strange. BIOS version was the 2.2, so this mobo must be a older revision like the one i had, so i dont understand why everything was working fine with my "old" combo, and with this one i am having this stupid bug.

Any help?


----------



## silent12

Thanks for the answers,

@pschorr1123 I did set everything at default before the clean installation but i will try again with a previous version of windows.

@Rakanoth i will try the ram sticks,yes they are two 8gb SR. unfortunately having moved countries it will be difficult to find any spare DDR4 sticks but i will give it a go.

Having googled though, most people with the same issues said the hard drives was the culprit. I was thinking to upgrade to a 960 evo anyway so that might fix it ?

I currently have a TS256GSSD370 bought like 3 years ago and a 840 evo 82% remaining life according to HWINFO


----------



## pschorr1123

@Tasm watch Chew's video here 



 it should help you get past your "multi Bug"


----------



## Brightmist

4.0 on 1700 sounds lucky tbh. Afaik they just get stuck around 3.8-.3.9.

If your CPU is getting stuck to some random multiplier while you're trying to increase voltage and frequency, you've just met multibug.
It has couple of workarounds:
a-) P-state OC using offset voltage, leaving top core voltage setting on auto and using the voltage setting below(the one next to LLC settings)
b-) Leaving voltage setting below(the one next to LLC) on Auto and using the voltage setting above(on top of the page), setting it to fixed.

If you think your CPU temps are too high, install latest Beta of HWinfo64 and check Tdie temperature, that's your actual CPU temperature, the one without offset.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> 4.0 on 1700 sounds lucky tbh. Afaik they just get stuck around 3.8-.3.9.
> 
> If your CPU is getting stuck to some random multiplier while you're trying to increase voltage and frequency, you've just met multibug.
> It has couple of workarounds:
> a-) P-state OC using offset voltage, leaving top core voltage setting on auto and using the voltage setting below(the one next to LLC settings)
> b-) Leaving voltage setting below(the one next to LLC) on Auto and using the voltage setting above(on top of the page), setting it to fixed.
> 
> If you think your CPU temps are too high, install latest Beta of HWinfo64 and check Tdie temperature, that's your actual CPU temperature, the one without offset.


Strangest thing is, 3.9 works fine. 4025 MHz works fine but i cannot push the necessary voltage, despite it allows more voltage than 4000 and if you try to boot at 4.0, the bios assumes it but the OS its stuck at 1500 1.2V.

Very, very strange.

I had the exact same bundle and had none of this problems...


----------



## Brightmist

Yea, multibug is pretty annoying.

chew's been trying hard to get ASRock to solve it with a BIOS update.

Till then, try the workarounds I guess.


----------



## motoman26

Hello, long time lurker here. Decided to sign up just for this thread.
Is there a beta bios newer than 3.20?
This bios is a mess for me. I'm stuck at 2.2ghz and it will not change.


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoman26*
> 
> Hello, long time lurker here. Decided to sign up just for this thread.
> Is there a beta bios newer than 3.20?
> This bios is a mess for me. I'm stuck at 2.2ghz and it will not change.


clr cmos and try again. Enter everything you changed manually, so dont use save profiles. Also, if using pstates, dont touch pstate voltages/dont mess up the frequency hex as that can also change voltages.

Also if anyone intends to use offset voltages, use bios 3.00. 3.20 has a weird bug that causes inconsistent VID. So one day your comp may be stable, the next, it'll black screen.

On another note, got a new Taichi after my old one died after BIOS update, RIP. Problems of not having dual bios. Funnily enough, got my 1700 to run at 4ghz stable with 1.44 vcore LLC3 and got my dual rank M-die hynix to run 3066 C14 with 1.05 SOC LLC2, 1.41 DRAM, 0.9 VDDC on BIOS 3.00 with this new board. I used offset voltage for vcore and fixed for SOC, and the 4ghz is a pstate oc. procodt is 53.3


----------



## Korrektor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre73*
> 
> Can you run HCI memtest without issues? I have the exact same ram and capacity and even with lower settings I get immediate errors (12 instances, since I use an 1600x). Especially at ProcODT 68,8. Lowering it to 60 in fact increases stability but I got one error with around 300% coverage.
> 
> I am now trying CR 2, even though I do not like such a low setting. If you are indeed stable with your memory, can you tell me what exact cad_bus and rtt settings you are using? Also your voltages, etc.?
> 
> Receiving stability with your settings would be a dream....


I must admit that I was tired last week of running long memtests and thus switched just for quick linpack tests and just general usage.
*I had no issues in practice* (games, different loads and software) with this settings but *memtest* that I ran today for more testing showed a few errors on 30% or so. I updated the previous post with the current settings (in fact everything is the same, I just raised tRFC just a bit (309, not 256)) and switched to alternative ProcODT (to 80) and was able to pass memtest up to 150% with no errors
It seems that dual-rank memory prefers higher ProcODT (Stilt reccomendation was 96/80, and few other sources recommended 80)

For current voltages check my previous post too.

It seems that latencies and performance are almost the same after changing those settings (within the margin of error, for instance, latency increased from 70.7 to 71.3 or so, but It actually fluctuates in each test a bit)
And as I mentioned in the post cad_bus and RTT settings seems to be most important , my settings are

CAD_bus 30-40-60, CAD_bus Strength 30Ω 30Ω 40Ω 60Ω, ProcODT 68.8 80Ω , RTT NOM/WR/PARK = dis/RZQ3/RZQ1
Again , you can just take this info from the calculator. I did not made this up


Spoiler: Last reports


----------



## motoman26

Thanks, that worked, shes running great now.


----------



## dsimonovic

Hi guys,
Can someone please post bios settings for 1800x overcklock on taichi? I only need to achieve stable 4.00-4.1Ghz. My 32gb gskills are already running on factory defaults (3200mhz 14-14-14-34) and I am very happy with it. Currently running at 3.9 at 1.35V. I am not experienced with overckloocking and since there are so many experts here, I hope that someone will help me. Also, cpu cooler is H110i. Thanks!


----------



## TH558

Does this really matter?


----------



## Tasm

My new chip needs 1.44V for 4.0. Since i cannot use offset OC because of the multibug, i will keep it at 3.9 because i think 1.44V for 24/7 may be too much.

Lets see if Asrock fix the bug.

Anyway, got my memory stable at 3200 MHz CL14 (Geil EVO X, so Hynix) using SOC *1.112V*.

Is it an healthy SOC voltage?

Also, i am using LLC *Level 1* for Vcore and SOC.


----------



## TH558

My SOC is at 1.1625 LLC2 and in hwmonitor it shows a bit under 1.17. AMD says not to go over 1.2. I've seen ppl run theirs at 1.35v temporarily so you should be fine up to 1.2v


----------



## coreykill99

I thought the SOC of 1.2 Was simply a trickle down of an Asus bug that bricked boards above SOC 1.2v
I hear of gigabyte boards defaulting up to 1.3V SOC.
has AMD released anything that lists out all the operating limits of the chip?


----------



## Brightmist

You guys shouldn't be needing SoC over 1.05-1.06 tbh. Try upping Vcore or DRAM voltage instead.


----------



## Rakanoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> You guys shouldn't be needing SoC over 1.05-1.06 tbh. Try upping Vcore or DRAM voltage instead.


Yeah I had suspected SoC is more of placebo.
What happens if you set SoC way too high? Does it kill CPU or the mobo? Or both?


----------



## TH558

https://community.amd.com/thread/216773 So there isn't really a safe SOC voltage i guess. I've seen ppl run theirs at 1.35 for days so that's why I think I should be fine at 1.1625


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Guys i am latest bios and recently updated to windows 10 FCU update. I have noticed all my sata drives (4 in total) show as removable/ejectable. I checked on ryzen motherboad page for drivers but I cannot see any for sata. I think Windows is using default storehci drivers for sata.

Did we recieve any sata drivers at any point, maybe they are removed from the site.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sierra248

Maybe if you haven't already, download the new chipset driver? I'm not sure but it may work and you should download them anyway. It comes with more then just the chipset driver, I just don't remember if it has SATA drivers. I'm on an iPad at moment so I can't look.

http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/chipsets/am4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Guys i am latest bios and recently updated to windows 10 FCU update. I have noticed all my sata drives (4 in total) show as removable/ejectable. I checked on ryzen motherboad page for drivers but I cannot see any for sata. I think Windows is using default storehci drivers for sata.
> 
> Did we recieve any sata drivers at any point, maybe they are removed from the site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

I did update the chipset drivers two days ago. Maybe there is something in new bios that has triggered this behaviour.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> I did update the chipset drivers two days ago. Maybe there is something in new bios that has triggered this behaviour.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


on the taichi bios

i recall there is an option to enable or disable HOT SWAPPING mine is disabled and no removable drives showing

please also note
another slightly related issue

the amd chipset drivers DO NOT automatically install the sata driver for amd it keeps the generic windoze ones

solution =
open device manager
one by one on the controllers click update driver and manually send it to the amd chipset folder

(ONE of your two/three controllers will now load the amd driver)


----------



## Brightmist

Switched some fans around and ended up with 1.381V @ 4.0 with my 1600X and 1.45V @ 3466C14(3600C16 kit) The Stilt timings. VSoC is 1.05V and LLC3 on both CPU&SoC
Gonna test further but preliminary tests look alright.


----------



## Knutto

Hello guys, I should have my x370 Taichi and a Ryzen 7 1700 delivered next week and reading this thread made me worried a little.

I have never overclocked and this time will be my first one.

Can anyone explain me what this multibug issue exactly is?

Also, is it safe to upgrade from the stock BIOS to the last released one (should be 3.20 atm) without incurring into such issue?


----------



## Rakanoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knutto*
> 
> Hello guys, I should have my x370 Taichi and a Ryzen 7 1700 delivered next week and reading this thread made me worried a little.
> 
> I have never overclocked and this time will be my first one.
> 
> Can anyone explain me what this multibug issue exactly is?
> 
> Also, is it safe to upgrade from the stock BIOS to the last released one (should be 3.20 atm) without incurring into such issue?


The Multibug issue: In my case, when I set the fixed voltage and put in a voltage value over 1.35v, the CPU runs constantly at circa 1.5GHz. So instead of using "fixed voltage, you should choose the offset mode.

IMHO, you should always update the BIOS if there is a new update. But before doing any BIOS update, reset the BIOS to the factory settings, hard restart your system and then go into the BIOS and do the update.


----------



## Brightmist

You should be able to use fixed voltage setting above if you set the voltage setting below to Auto(the one next to LLCs)


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knutto*
> 
> Hello guys, I should have my x370 Taichi and a Ryzen 7 1700 delivered next week and reading this thread made me worried a little.
> 
> I have never overclocked and this time will be my first one.
> 
> Can anyone explain me what this multibug issue exactly is?
> 
> Also, is it safe to upgrade from the stock BIOS to the last released one (should be 3.20 atm) without incurring into such issue?


Nothing to worry. The "multi bug" can be worked around.


----------



## jonjojo

Hello !

I'm having trouble with my X370 Taichi, latest bios (3.20) and my DDR4 : 2x16Go G.SKILL TridZ 3200 C14 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ).
It is on slot A2 and B2.
Ive loaded uefi defaults, just choose the XMP profile, that put 3200 MHZ / 14-14-14-34 but it won't boot. I'm stucked at 2933MHZ. Even if I put add 0.5V at the DDR to have 1.40V it's the same :/

I've a 1800X on my X370 Taichi and a Samsung 960 512Go.

Thank you if someone has a solution !


----------



## Spectre73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonjojo*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> I'm having trouble with my X370 Taichi, latest bios (3.20) and my DDR4 : 2x16Go G.SKILL TridZ 3200 C14 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ).
> It is on slot A2 and B2.
> Ive loaded uefi defaults, just choose the XMP profile, that put 3200 MHZ / 14-14-14-34 but it won't boot. I'm stucked at 2933MHZ. Even if I put add 0.5V at the DDR to have 1.40V it's the same :/
> 
> I've a 1800X on my X370 Taichi and a Samsung 960 512Go.
> 
> Thank you if someone has a solution !


Try ProcODT 60 and if this does not work 68,6


----------



## jonjojo

Thank you ! I tried ProcODT 60 and 68.6 but it won't boot :/ Tried to add some voltage 1.35V => 1.37V but it's the same :/


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonjojo*
> 
> Thank you ! I tried ProcODT 60 and 68.6 but it won't boot :/ Tried to add some voltage 1.35V => 1.37V but it's the same :/


What are your voltages set to? From what I've read, 2x16GB kit's are much harder to overclock compared to the 2x8GB kit's. It's possible you are running into a limitation of the IMC.


----------



## TH558

My G.skill Bdie seems to work better @ 53.3 ohms


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> https://community.amd.com/thread/216773 So there isn't really a safe SOC voltage i guess. I've seen ppl run theirs at 1.35 for days so that's why I think I should be fine at 1.1625


you should be fine, my default SoC voltage is 1.17 on my R5 1600.


----------



## jonjojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> What are your voltages set to? From what I've read, 2x16GB kit's are much harder to overclock compared to the 2x8GB kit's. It's possible you are running into a limitation of the IMC.


Voltages are the uefi defaults from bios 3.20 (1.35V fom de DDR). Yes I saw that 2x8go works better. I bought this 6 month ago, I hoped with new bios it would be ok but still not :/


----------



## Korrektor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonjojo*
> 
> Voltages are the uefi defaults from bios 3.20 (1.35V fom de DDR). Yes I saw that 2x8go works better. I bought this 6 month ago, I hoped with new bios it would be ok but still not :/


Just watch my recent posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1627407/asrock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread/2250_50#post_26409889
http://www.overclock.net/t/1627407/asrock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread/2250_50#post_26411638

Download latest actual version of *DRAM Calculator* here https://www.dropbox.com/s/lq8jdlwvebzbd9d/Ryzen%20DRAM%20Calc%200.9.9%20v2.zip?dl=0 (you can also google it, Ryzen DRAM Calculator v0.9.9)
Find and install Thaiphoon burner. In thaiphoon first press "read" and select one of your ram sticks, then press "report". It will generate long report but you only need the last section called "XMP parameter"
Here you will see some timings (last 10 numbers or so)
Press "Show delays in nanoseconds" in the right bottom corner

You will see timings (14T,14T, etc.) being converted in nanoseconds (like 8,750 or something else in your case)
Then accurately copy this numbers into the calculator, including desired frequency (3200 in your case)

Here is my latest settings, for example


Calculate the SAFE preset if you want something that will be more easy to achieve or "fast" if you want the tightest timings
Pay attention to the termination and cad_bus blocks - from my experience these are most important.
In my case ProcODT is 80 currently, CAD_bus is 30-30-40-60

Find the CLDO_VDDP voltage in bios (I don't remember exactly where it is) and try to manually set it at 0.425
As you have the similar or even the same kit I guess you will be fine with settings similar to mine

Don't forget to save everything in the profiles (e.g current stable settings, then updated version, etc) to easily switch between them

This is my latest results with F4-3200C14D-32GTZR 2x16gb


----------



## jonjojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korrektor*
> 
> Just watch my recent posts:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1627407/asrock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread/2250_50#post_26409889
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1627407/asrock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread/2250_50#post_26411638
> 
> Download latest actual version of *DRAM Calculator* here https://www.dropbox.com/s/lq8jdlwvebzbd9d/Ryzen%20DRAM%20Calc%200.9.9%20v2.zip?dl=0 (you can also google it, Ryzen DRAM Calculator v0.9.9)
> Find and install Thaiphoon burner. In thaiphoon first press "read" and select one of your ram sticks, then press "report". It will generate long report but you only need the last section called "XMP parameter"
> Here you will see some timings (last 10 numbers or so)
> Press "Show delays in nanoseconds" in the right bottom corner
> 
> You will see timings (14T,14T, etc.) being converted in nanoseconds (like 8,750 or something else in your case)
> Then accurately copy this numbers into the calculator, including desired frequency (3200 in your case)
> 
> Here is my latest settings, for example
> 
> 
> Calculate the SAFE preset if you want something that will be more easy to achieve or "fast" if you want the tightest timings
> Pay attention to the termination and cad_bus blocks - from my experience these are most important.
> In my case ProcODT is 80 currently, CAD_bus is 30-30-40-60
> 
> Find the CLDO_VDDP voltage in bios (I don't remember exactly where it is) and try to manually set it at 0.425
> As you have the similar or even the same kit I guess you will be fine with settings similar to mine
> 
> Don't forget to save everything in the profiles (e.g current stable settings, then updated version, etc) to easily switch between them
> 
> This is my latest results with F4-3200C14D-32GTZR 2x16gb


YOU ARE MY HERO !

---EDIT----Even if I's ok in windows 10, memtest crash, even with safe timing + CAD_bus 30-30-60-60 + ProcODT 80 + 1.4V + SOC 1.0375. I'll still need investigation :/

I run Thaiphoon burner and I had exacly the same values as you. So I put the "fast preset" values in the bios and it worked !!

There is just the CLDO_VDDP that is not correct I think, you said to put it at 0.425 but the minimum is 0.920. So I put 0.960 manualy.
VTT_DDR is at 0.7 (auto).

For the CAD_bus, I did like you : 30-30-40-60 (did you tried 24/24/24/24 ? (it is the rec. 1)). And Termination block : RZQ/7, RZQ/3, RZQ/1.
About that, what is alt 1, alt 2, alt 3" ? Is it alternative versions of the rec (recommended ?)
For the moment, I've hight voltages values to see if everything work (i'll lower it after some memtest if it's ok) : SOC at 1.0375 and not 1.03125, DRAM : 1.395 and not 1.385, ProcODT is 80 and not 68.6


----------



## Korrektor

*jonjojo*
CLDO_VDDP is not the same thing as VDDP, it is buried deep in the BIOS (AMD CBS / NBIO common options)

*VDDP* in my case is 0.900, but *CLDO_VDDP* is 0.425 (you can see this value on "Advanced tab" in the calc)
"Alt" is alternative values if the recommended will not work for you

Try SoC 1.05 as well (there is not much reasons for using complex values like 1.0375 although the calc can show them as recommended)
And if you have your CPU overclocked to the max (as I see you're at 4050 mhz) it will probably interfere with memory overclock (because of power noises related to the VRM, I'm not fully sure how this works, but this is what I've seen)

For CAD_BUS ensure that you've put that values in strenght subfolder. e.g. this values are ohms / Ω (not cad_bus timings, they should be on auto)

If nothing will work, try lowering your CPU frequency to 3900 and voltage to 1.35-1.37 or value that will work best for you (as you have 1800x voltages can be even lower/better)
Despite it looking like a trade-off, gains you will get from running this memory at 3200 with low timings can be bigger than another 100mhz for the CPU
And ofcin the end you will be in much more safe range of voltages and have lower temps

If you will be bored using memory tests like HCI memtests (for me 100-150% pass took about 1-1.5 hours) you can try to run Linpack (https://www.dropbox.com/s/grha67dcefzb91q/LinX%20v0.7.0%20%282017.0.21%29_AMD%281%29.7z?dl=0) first, just use 6144 mb of memory (not all available) , 10 runs and "problem size" will be 28326 (it will be changed automatically)
Before running linpack put all your case and CPU fans to 100%. If you will see unsafe temps running linpack or it will have hard crushes (bsods, black screens) then again reconsider lowering your CPU overclock to 3900.

Primary reasons of linpack "hard" crashes will be wrong or unstable CPU overclock or totally wrong memory settings.

After passing test you'll should see the similar or same values for Gflops and same "residual" results in all tests. If they are different then your memory settings can be wrong
Run the longer tests like the HCI memtest only after seeing good results in linpack (and it also runs faster, taking about 17-20 minutes instead of hour or few hours)


----------



## MAMOLII

i decided to go to the undervoltage option if it not hurts stability!
ram is ripjaws 2800 15-15-15-35 dual rank hynix....damned ram sticks like all hynix for ryzen
cpu 1.36250v LLC 4 (1.3000 min load software reported)
soc 0.900v LLC 5
vddp 0.820v
pll 1.70v
ram 1.35v (bios reports 1.374v)
vtt 0.680v
cldo_vddp 938mv
odt 53.3
cads 24-24-24-30


----------



## 1usmus

I updated the version *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9 v4*









https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdOGIzMU81d2x2dnc/view?usp=sharing

feedback and questions can be asked here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram/20_20#post_26420488


----------



## chew*

Please do not ask *me* for it. Still has bugs that need sorting out. Maybe asrock support will share it.

Just showing to merely show it is a work in progress.


----------



## jonjojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korrektor*
> 
> *jonjojo*
> CLDO_VDDP is not the same thing as VDDP, it is buried deep in the BIOS (AMD CBS / NBIO common options)
> 
> *VDDP* in my case is 0.900, but *CLDO_VDDP* is 0.425 (you can see this value on "Advanced tab" in the calc)
> "Alt" is alternative values if the recommended will not work for you
> 
> Try SoC 1.05 as well (there is not much reasons for using complex values like 1.0375 although the calc can show them as recommended)
> And if you have your CPU overclocked to the max (as I see you're at 4050 mhz) it will probably interfere with memory overclock (because of power noises related to the VRM, I'm not fully sure how this works, but this is what I've seen)
> 
> For CAD_BUS ensure that you've put that values in strenght subfolder. e.g. this values are ohms / Ω (not cad_bus timings, they should be on auto)
> 
> If nothing will work, try lowering your CPU frequency to 3900 and voltage to 1.35-1.37 or value that will work best for you (as you have 1800x voltages can be even lower/better)
> Despite it looking like a trade-off, gains you will get from running this memory at 3200 with low timings can be bigger than another 100mhz for the CPU
> And ofcin the end you will be in much more safe range of voltages and have lower temps
> 
> If you will be bored using memory tests like HCI memtests (for me 100-150% pass took about 1-1.5 hours) you can try to run Linpack (https://www.dropbox.com/s/grha67dcefzb91q/LinX%20v0.7.0%20%282017.0.21%29_AMD%281%29.7z?dl=0) first, just use 6144 mb of memory (not all available) , 10 runs and "problem size" will be 28326 (it will be changed automatically)
> Before running linpack put all your case and CPU fans to 100%. If you will see unsafe temps running linpack or it will have hard crushes (bsods, black screens) then again reconsider lowering your CPU overclock to 3900.
> 
> Primary reasons of linpack "hard" crashes will be wrong or unstable CPU overclock or totally wrong memory settings.
> 
> After passing test you'll should see the similar or same values for Gflops and same "residual" results in all tests. If they are different then your memory settings can be wrong
> Run the longer tests like the HCI memtest only after seeing good results in linpack (and it also runs faster, taking about 17-20 minutes instead of hour or few hours)


Thank you for the response.

The overclock is done in windows with ryzen master, only when I need (photoshop, premiere pro, bench etc.)

When I test with memtest, it is in auto mode









I've founded CLDO_VDDP and put 425mv (I stop my computer after this and start it to have the change take effect).
Put VDDP 0,900
SoC 1.05
For CAD_BUS i'm in strenght subfolder, that's ok









I've tried the safe / fast / additionnal stability (CR2), the req and alt values, but each time I launch memtest, in 10s I have already one error ...

In 2933 MHZ,no error at all.

May be my DDR have problem :/


----------



## Korrektor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonjojo*
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> 
> The overclock is done in windows with ryzen master, only when I need (photoshop, premiere pro, bench etc.)
> 
> When I test with memtest, it is in auto mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've founded CLDO_VDDP and put 425mv (I stop my computer after this and start it to have the change take effect).
> Put VDDP 0,900
> SoC 1.05
> For CAD_BUS i'm in strenght subfolder, that's ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried the safe / fast / additionnal stability (CR2), the req and alt values, but each time I launch memtest, in 10s I have already one error ...
> 
> In 2933 MHZ,no error at all.
> 
> May be my DDR have problem :/


Have you tried just running all stock timings (e.g. just use default XMP 3200 profile) but apply the voltages and other settings?


----------



## chew*

Found a fatality gaming professional x370 ( not the k4 ) for $149.99 open box with a $50 rebate. Total $99.99 manufacturer warranty applies.

Think I may pick it up for my daily rig .


----------



## AvengerUK

I could be missing something obvious here....but my memory voltage always seems to have a mind of its own...

is this affected by SOC LLC?

e.g. 1.39 DRAM in hwinfo *choose your program here* - shows as 1.424 - etc


----------



## chew*

No. Its always ran @ 1.37 @ default.

Compensate.

Want 1.4 set 1.38.

Taichi/Fatality x370 has probably the most overkill memory vrm of all x370 boards.

Side effect of overkill = overshoot.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Found a fatality gaming professional x370 ( not the k4 ) for $149.99 open box with a $50 rebate. Total $99.99 manufacturer warranty applies.
> 
> Think I may pick it up for my daily rig .


FILTHY BARGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!









Board rocks, been throwing bricks at mine and it still powering on
















Unfortunately though I paid through the snout for mine, had to get it shipped from the UK to AUS....no one seemed to stock it and it's still rare as hens teeth here today


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> FILTHY BARGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board rocks, been throwing bricks at mine and it still powering on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately though I paid through the snout for mine, had to get it shipped from the UK to AUS....no one seemed to stock it and it's still rare as hens teeth here today


I'm on there Azz to get the bug fix done on that one to


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> I'm on there Azz to get the bug fix done on that one to


Hurray hurrah hopefully it will become the priority X370 board from here on in for Asrock......though the 3.00 bios is giving me mostly what I need currently with my 1800X and 32GB (4x8GB) G-Skill Flare X ....though that may change now, just got a 64GB kit G-Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14Q b-dies (purchased 2nd hand and paid more than the guy paid for them new 1 year ago







, that's the way it goes eh







) so probably some mayhem may ensue......soon to be chucking more bricks at the board lol.


----------



## chew*

I can test 64gb well for a little while. They are going to my buddy with one of my 1950x and a taichi x399.

I fired the fatality up. Works and bugs certain cpus as it should on 3.10.

Had 1.50 bios on it...no am4 mounting and missing antennas. Lucky me. I killed a board on ln2...got the spare stuff it was missing


----------



## lowdog

I definitely don't have your skill set and experienced understanding of ocing and mem tweaking etc.....just a plug in and press n pray and hope kind of guy with lots of intermittent cursing in between the seemingly never ending cycle.....but it's nice when it works and always nice to pickup some usefully insights from more experienced users on the net that can make the whole adventure a little more rewarding after you have gleaned some understanding from their positive advice based upon their comprehensive experience.......









Faaaaaark what a waffle ^


----------



## lowdog

@ chew

K I got 64GB running @ 3333Mhz on Fat Pro with same default timings as the Flare X ran at. Haven't tested extensively for stability yet but what sub timings should I adjust/tighten for better performance.....but most importantly I really want assured stability.

LLC for CPU is level 5 with .0325 offset with P-State overclock shows 1.376 vcore load which is about 1.344-1.35v real with dmm at core load and SOC is LLC 5 fixed voltage of 1.075.

Only run LLC at level 5 which is no LLC because the Stilt reckons it's the best setting on AM4 for Ryzen


----------



## chew*

Bottom 2 left timings are 5. Def want to pull those in to 3 or 2 and trfc definitely want to pull that in.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Bottom 2 left timings are 5. Def want to pull those in to 3 or 2 and trfc definitely want to pull that in.


Ok will look into that, thanks.....what about volts?...do you think it will possibly need a bump in ram volts or cpu volts or soc in order to deal with 64GB????

Also VDDP voltage....read that lowing that from default of 0.928 down into the 0.5XXX range helped with 64GB ram???


----------



## chew*

With DR less is more voltage wise.

Try lowering vddp in .02 try setting vdimm to 1.34.

Cldo_vddp is different.

But .90 is happier than .92 for me as far as vddp goes.

I run 1.050 soc more does not seem beneficial.


----------



## chew*

Fatality beta works no more multi bug.

I have a leeeetttle 1200 cranking away on it @ 4.1gig on a stock wraith max cooler literally just suctioned to cpu with paste...no hold downs.

Now just needs to pass qualification.

Both bios should be posted soon on site.


----------



## Brightmist

Nice, multi bug was annoying.

I've worked on my OC a bit more (thanks chew for recommendations):
[email protected], 3466C14 (3600C16 kit, Stilt timings)
Vcore 1.381, LLC3
VSoC 1.05, LLC3
PLL 1.75V
1.05Prom 1.03V
VDDP 0.85V
DRAM 1.4V


----------



## bMind

Initially I asked similar question in Ryzen owners thread, but it was suggested to ask in each board thread for most up to date information, so please don't kill me for double post









I plan to replace my 10-year old Q6600 that served me more than well for much longer than it should with some juicy Ryzen build and ASRock X370 Taichi is one of the boards I'm considering, ROG Crosshair VI Hero being the second. Before making final decision I would like to ask owners or generally people smarter than me









I want to run Ryzen 7 1700 (been reading enough opinions that going for 1700X or 1800X does not justify the money and OC'd 1700 can do almost if not the same) with 32GB of memory. I'm still not convinced if I should go for 2x16GB so I can drop another 32GB somewhere along the way, or 4x8GB. Is ASRock BIOS issues and compatibility is solid at this point? Reading through the thread (and other threads like Ryzen owners club for instance) it looked like there are issues with both BIOS and compatibility. Some kits running lower than spec, some being unstable. Is this a thing of the past? I won't be going extreme OC by all means, but I like to tinker, learn new stuff







I was thinking about G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ or F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ) since the aesthetics are more acceptable than supposedly Ryzen compatible Flare X







But maybe I should consider 3600 CL16? RGB is nice gimmick but does not work with ASRock RGB so bummer







Works with Aura Sync though..or so I've heard









I know that it might be strange to ask in ASRock thread if I should buy it or something from a competitor, but I guess it's more of a question what is the current state of the compatibility/BIOS functionality, especially that it's not an incremental change to my build but a complete overhaul. So yeah..any comment would be greatly appreciated


----------



## datonyb

ive owned my taichi since late march/early april
built it with bios v1.5
and since first build its run gskill tridentz 3200 cl15 at ..............3200 mhz








as of late its actually run the same 3200 cl15 ram at 3333 cl14 (and no its never been on the QVL )

since day one its run the r7 1700 at 3.9ghz and as low as 1.306 volts

my four case fans always run at low setting (which is as good as silent)
my noctua cpu heatsink/fan run at 1000 rpms ish (ive only ever heard it on the boot up fan check)

so my question to you

what is this issues problem you mention









i wouldnt to hesitate recommending this board to anyone ( i do read the rog thread and still see posts complaining about bios versions)

apperently some later cpu's have a multi bug thats being dealt with in the asrock bios presently, mine seems to be old enough (cpu) to not have the problem some later cpus have

edit

rgb ram/lights ..........pah leave that to fruit machines at the casino


----------



## Brightmist

If you're going for 32GB, go for a 4x8GB kit, preferably B-die, they should be easier to tweak.
3200C14 are better binned compared to 3600C16 so it's fine. You can consider 3600C15 if you like that one better, that should be about same as 3200C14.

Taichi was superior to C6H since launch. C6H was plagued with many issues: boards dying, fan headers not working after sleep, long boot times...but as I understand it, they're mostly fixed now.
Only thing I don't like about my Taichi is the lack of dual BIOS so it might brick if you fail a BIOS update.

Just go with what you like best tbh. Go with Taichi if you need to absolutely have Wi-Fi/BT since it's included.


----------



## bMind

@datonyb
Yeah, the issues I'm referring to were mostly memory running lower then spec or some BIOS issues and lack of more precise control over OC settings. Km not saying they are still there, that's why I ask









@Brightmist
I'm wondering if I actually will need 64 gigs..2x16GB were just in case I think. With 4x8GB (or two 2x8GB if four pack won't be available) my knly concern was that I won't be able to upgrade and that I think I've read somewhere that Ryzen doesn't not like all 4 DIMM slots taken (and that's stress to ICM). But that might be misinformation on my part.


----------



## Brightmist

Ryzen doesn't like both DR RAM(all 16 GB DIMMs are dual rank) and 2 DPC (2 DIMMs per channel-4 DIMMs installed total).
Ryzen does like B-die tho.
So if you're going for 4x16, go for B-die pretty much.

Compatibility wise, 4x8GB SR kit will be less of a headache compared to 2x16GB.

You can also go for 2x16 if you want to have an upgrade path and less lost value over time for your RAM kit but if you do, I highly suggest you get a B-die DR kit.

Hynix DR kit, especially 2 DPC, if they are MFR based, is the worst case scenario possible pretty much.


----------



## lowdog

Ok my 4 x 16GB Samsung b-die will run 3200MHz and 3333MHz with same volts as is completely stable with my 4 x 8GB Samsung b-die but...........I'm getting desktop freezes which ultimately need a hard restart or it just self black screens reboots and the technical details say bluescreen;

Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
Code: 3b
Parameter 1: c000001d
Parameter 2: fffff96a614432c2
Parameter 3: ffffc585bd30ffa0
Parameter 4: 0
OS version: 10_0_16299
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 256_1
OS Version: 10.0.16299.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID: 3081

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID: 0x3B_win32kfull!unknown_function

So where do I start to get 4 x 16GB b-die stable....

more vcore
more soc
more ram volts

FFS







lol


----------



## bMind

So less pain and more OC potential would be to go with 4x8GB SR kit, correct?


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bMind*
> 
> So less pain and more OC potential would be to go with 4x8GB SR kit, correct?


That's the general consensus yes.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Fatality beta works no more multi bug.
> 
> I have a leeeetttle 1200 cranking away on it @ 4.1gig on a stock wraith max cooler literally just suctioned to cpu with paste...no hold downs.
> 
> Now just needs to pass qualification.
> 
> Both bios should be posted soon on site.


Great news and thanks























will have to check if vcore still creeps up insideously with p-state overclocking like it does with bios 3.10

My 1800X vid is 1.35v so I set p-state to 9c for 3.9GHz.....offset .0375 and LLC 5 .........load is 1.376 MAX ever and usually from 1.344 to 1.36 in software and dmm at core is roughly .03/.04 under what software is reading.

with 3.10 bios volts creep up to 1.4+ and then ultimately seem to get stuck at max volts of 1.4+ and never undervolts and frequency from memory gets stuck at max as well without downclocking.


----------



## bMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> That's the general consensus yes.


Thanks. And will it matter if it will be let's say 3200 CL14 kit or 3600 CL15/16 or the result will be comparable?

I think some weird compatibility issues with this board-memory combo is what I fear the most..especially knowing that Ryzen seems to be memory dependent when it comes to performance.

Maybe 3600 kit will also be a bit more future proof with next Ryzen iteration..I dunno..just thinking out loud.


----------



## lowdog

I have both Flare X 3200MHz 14.14.14.14.34 b-die that does XMP fine and Corsair 3200MHz LPX 16.18.18.36 Hynix that also does XMP fine though in honesty I haven't thoroughly tested the Corsair for stability like I have the G-Skill Flare X


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Fatality beta works no more multi bug.
> 
> I have a leeeetttle 1200 cranking away on it @ 4.1gig on a stock wraith max cooler literally just suctioned to cpu with paste...no hold downs.
> 
> Now just needs to pass qualification.
> 
> Both bios should be posted soon on site.


So new BIOS is better for overclocking? plssayyes


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> So new BIOS is better for overclocking? plssayyes


I hope we see a new bios for our boards really soon. The P State and general overclocking seems completely broken with the 3.10 and 3.20 bios updates.


----------



## TH558

Does anyone know the maximum amps for each fan/pump header on this board?


----------



## bMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I hope we see a new bios for our boards really soon. The P State and general overclocking seems completely broken with the 3.10 and 3.20 bios updates.


This is what scares/confuses me..just few posts above ppl say it's perfectly fine and working and you say it's broken..so are there issues with stability, compatibility or OC or that's just lottery or some specific case?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bMind*
> 
> This is what scares/confuses me..just few posts above ppl say it's perfectly fine and working and you say it's broken..so are there issues with stability, compatibility or OC or that's just lottery or some specific case?


Its the cpus. After a certain date AMD changed something.

Asrock had older batches so was unaware.

Old cpu no issue.

New cpu = issue.


----------



## bMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Its the cpus. After a certain date AMD changed something.
> 
> Asrock had older batches so was unaware.
> 
> Old cpu no issue.
> 
> New cpu = issue.


Since I will be buying everything this month..I don't actually have a choice and will get chip with issues, right? So it doesn't matter what board I get? At least when it comes to multiply bug. That sucks


----------



## chew*

By the time you get it bios that solves it will likely be public.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bMind*
> 
> Since I will be buying everything this month..I don't actually have a choice and will get chip with issues, right? So it doesn't matter what board I get? At least when it comes to multiply bug. That sucks


Not necessarily, I built a new system for my gf's son with a 1700x a couple weeks ago and it was a week 8 cpu. Stores are still filled with old stock.


----------



## Andreadeluxe

edit


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Not necessarily, I built a new system for my gf's son with a 1700x a couple weeks ago and it was a week 8 cpu. Stores are still filled with old stock.


allthough i agree with your statement

he might find an issue with the 1700 non x

it seems they are the ones selling best and therefore may not find any older stock left
the 1700x seems to be the least fav purchase due to cost and performance ratio hence the discounts being offered lately


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> allthough i agree with your statement
> 
> he might find an issue with the 1700 non x
> 
> it seems they are the ones selling best and therefore may not find any older stock left
> the 1700x seems to be the least fav purchase due to cost and performance ratio hence the discounts being offered lately


My CPU is one I purchased on the very first day of release. (1700X) I used it in a Prime X370 Pro until I had a bad flash and then installed it in this Taichi mainboard. (I did get the Pro replaced under warranty and installed that in a friends computer.) I had no issues overclocking it too 3.8 GHz at 1.3v but now I cannot.

I will stress test with IBT AVX or Prime 95 and it works fine. The next time I try it or run a game or benchmark, the computer black screens on me. (Entirely random and does not happen at stock speeds with everything reset.) Maybe a change was made that I have not set yet? Otherwise, I doubt my cpu is bad which leads me to believe that the newest bios has issues.

My 1700 non X is working fine in my other Prime X370 Pro board at 3.825 Ghz and 1.325v. (This was bought on the second week after release.) Had bent the pins but my friend fixed them and it works!


----------



## bMind

No deals for 1700X where I live sadly. So I probably will end up receiving cpu revision with the bug. But probably it will already be ironed out in BIOS as @chew* said few posts up.

So it's actually stability, OC potential and features that will push me one way or another. Especially that either way I plan to run an unfavorable configuration of DR (2x16GB) or 2 DPC (4x8GB). So I need to choose carefully.


----------



## attaboy685

Hi all, i'm experiencing error code 04/05(at random) on shutdown. This behaviour showed up after a power blackout and is happening every time i power off the pc (win10). Pc shuts down normaly but right before doing it the error code appears. Anyone else has this issue? Everything seems to be working fine but it's weird.


----------



## chew*

O4 on shutdown is normal


----------



## SStratman

First time posting and just wanted to say thanks to everyone for contributing to this thread as there is a lot of helpful knowledge here! Especially to 1usmus for that neat ram settings tool as it got me tinkering in the 3466 frequency and also to chew for all the tips and info relating to this platform.

One question: any update on how spread spectrum works in the current bios and if its not auto disabled when manually overclocking if that may be an option added in the next version? As I'm curious to see if we can squeeze any more out of these ryzen processors with it disabled!


----------



## chew*

Ive requested it a few times. More than likely when we oc it defaults disabled.


----------



## ManofGod1000

I think my 2800 ram needs to be set at 2800 and not higher. (Higher appears stable but, it will randomly cause issues.) Also, I think the settings for overclocking are not consistent held in the bios. One time, I boot up, stress test and nothing goes wrong. (IBT AVX and P95.) Next time, the exact same settings cause a black screen of death and reboot.

These issues do not seem to appear at stock speeds.


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I think my 2800 ram needs to be set at 2800 and not higher. (Higher appears stable but, it will randomly cause issues.) Also, I think the settings for overclocking are not consistent held in the bios. One time, I boot up, stress test and nothing goes wrong. (IBT AVX and P95.) Next time, the exact same settings cause a black screen of death and reboot.
> 
> These issues do not seem to appear at stock speeds.


Are you on 3.20 and are you using offset? I'm not sure if I posted on this thread, but for 3.20, I found that the voltage fluctuated by up to 0.05V under expected values from boot to boot which causes instability. 3.00 doesn't have this issue though. Also, if it boots and isn't stable, then if SR, moar volts! If it's DR, then idk glhf. Maybe enable GDM? Or try less volts with SOC and VDDC


----------



## lsh1993

First Time posting.
I have benefit alot from this forum. Thanks for all of you!

Problem:
I just got an 1700 with a P3.10 bios.
It works fine on 3.8GHz @ 1.25V LLC level2 and survive a 20 hour prime95 test. (following the Tech Yes City video)

But every time when I set the multiplier to more than 3800, it come to some strange problems.
At first, it get into the windows using 3.9GHz @ 1.35v with LLC level2. And it went black after about 30 min Prime95 test.
But the system can not POST after that. Every time I restart, the system stucked and the Dr Debug shows a bunch of 0E 06 or 78 problems.
(I have tried setting the Vsoc to 1.2 and 1.1, and clearing the cmos several times in every ways, but the problem is still there)

And I tried a 3.9GHZ @1.4V with LLC level2, this time I can get into the windows at the first time, and passed a 1 hour P95 test.
But when I restart it, it stucked and showing the error code 0d, 68 or 98. I restart the system for about 10 times and only get past the windows only once.

I did not see any of this problem while overclocking my old AM3 system. It pass the POST every time and get a bsod or go black in the operating system if the CPU or Mem can not work on the setting.

Questions:
Is it normal for a system showing "random" error codes and stuck in the POST process if the Vcore is not enough? (0E 06 78 changing to eachother while rebooting)
Or I have to set the Vsoc higher to avoid the errorcode 78?
Are these problems happen just because my chip can not work on that frequency?

My system: Ryzen 7 1700 + x370 taichi + ADATA XPG 16G 3000 *2 + GTX760

Hope anyone can help me.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5hogun*
> 
> Are you on 3.20 and are you using offset? I'm not sure if I posted on this thread, but for 3.20, I found that the voltage fluctuated by up to 0.05V under expected values from boot to boot which causes instability. 3.00 doesn't have this issue though. Also, if it boots and isn't stable, then if SR, moar volts! If it's DR, then idk glhf. Maybe enable GDM? Or try less volts with SOC and VDDC


No, I am on fixed voltage but, I would not be surprised if the problem occurred under that as well, thanks.







Can we flash back to 3.00 or is that not possible since the newer versions are on 1.0.0.6 b Agesa?


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsh1993*
> 
> First Time posting.
> I have benefit alot from this forum. Thanks for all of you!
> 
> Problem:
> I just got an 1700 with a P3.10 bios.
> It works fine on 3.8GHz @ 1.25V LLC level2 and survive a 20 hour prime95 test. (following the Tech Yes City video)
> 
> But every time when I set the multiplier to more than 3800, it come to some strange problems.
> At first, it get into the windows using 3.9GHz @ 1.35v with LLC level2. And it went black after about 30 min Prime95 test.
> But the system can not POST after that. Every time I restart, the system stucked and the Dr Debug shows a bunch of 0E 06 or 78 problems.
> (I have tried setting the Vsoc to 1.2 and 1.1, and clearing the cmos several times in every ways, but the problem is still there)
> 
> And I tried a 3.9GHZ @1.4V with LLC level2, this time I can get into the windows at the first time, and passed a 1 hour P95 test.
> But when I restart it, it stucked and showing the error code 0d, 68 or 98. I restart the system for about 10 times and only get past the windows only once.
> 
> I did not see any of this problem while overclocking my old AM3 system. It pass the POST every time and get a bsod or go black in the operating system if the CPU or Mem can not work on the setting.
> 
> Questions:
> Is it normal for a system showing "random" error codes and stuck in the POST process if the Vcore is not enough? (0E 06 78 changing to eachother while rebooting)
> Or I have to set the Vsoc higher to avoid the errorcode 78?
> Are these problems happen just because my chip can not work on that frequency?
> 
> My system: Ryzen 7 1700 + x370 taichi + ADATA XPG 16G 3000 *2 + GTX760
> 
> Hope anyone can help me.


im a little confused if you can run 3.8 at 1.25v stable ,why are you trying so much volts for 3.9 ?
it would seem your cpu is a nice low volter







i thought mine was good (3.9 at 1.306)

two things maybe to try/test
firstly have you tried maybe 3.9 at 1.3 volts ?

and i presume your following bryans(tech city) first method of simple overclock ? have you tried doing the p state method ? (bryans second suggested method)

i have used tech citys guide and p state overclocking since late march/ early april when i built my system on bios v1.5/1.6/2.0/2.3/3.0/3.1 (still on bios 3.1 now )

also soc can be stable and fine at 1.05 volts (a few people have mentioned they found it better than 1.1 or 1.2)

also are you testing the cpu overclock with stock ram settings ? sometimes if the ram is set to the very edge of max with say 3.8 it will not run that settings at 3.9 or more

may i suggest disconnecting the boot drive while you tinker with the overclock until you get stable boot to bios and can run memtest from a cd rom or bootable usb
(this can prevent mucking up the boot section of hard drive with crashes while entering windows)


----------



## smash1904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> No, I am on fixed voltage but, I would not be surprised if the problem occurred under that as well, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we flash back to 3.00 or is that not possible since the newer versions are on 1.0.0.6 b Agesa?


Just to answer what i think youre asking: if you have gone to 3.20 you can totally go back to 3.10 and 3.00 just fine, this does not cause any issues other than maybe losing any saved bios profiles you may have. I've personally gone back and fourth a few times and honestly 3.20 seems more buggy(like issues with the clock sticking at my lowest pstate when setting a pstate oc and a clock speed oc set in bios not sticking if i get an f9 even one time, so then ill only get my memory oc). I've ended up setting just the memory in bios and then ill set the core clock in ryzen master - with that i can get a good low latency 3200 with 103-104 base clock for 3300-3330 low latency with a stable 3900 on core. Its kinda jenky and im considering going back to 3.00 or 3.10 myself, maybe earlier cause the best setup i had was back in June(whatever that was).


----------



## 5hogun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> No, I am on fixed voltage but, I would not be surprised if the problem occurred under that as well, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we flash back to 3.00 or is that not possible since the newer versions are on 1.0.0.6 b Agesa?


Yeah you can, just flash it through BIOS, or clean flash it via DOS, makes no tangible difference which way you go.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsh1993*
> 
> First Time posting.
> I have benefit alot from this forum. Thanks for all of you!
> 
> Problem:
> I just got an 1700 with a P3.10 bios.
> It works fine on 3.8GHz @ 1.25V LLC level2 and survive a 20 hour prime95 test. (following the Tech Yes City video)
> 
> But every time when I set the multiplier to more than 3800, it come to some strange problems.
> At first, it get into the windows using 3.9GHz @ 1.35v with LLC level2. And it went black after about 30 min Prime95 test.
> But the system can not POST after that. Every time I restart, the system stucked and the Dr Debug shows a bunch of 0E 06 or 78 problems.
> (I have tried setting the Vsoc to 1.2 and 1.1, and clearing the cmos several times in every ways, but the problem is still there)
> 
> And I tried a 3.9GHZ @1.4V with LLC level2, this time I can get into the windows at the first time, and passed a 1 hour P95 test.
> But when I restart it, it stucked and showing the error code 0d, 68 or 98. I restart the system for about 10 times and only get past the windows only once.
> 
> I did not see any of this problem while overclocking my old AM3 system. It pass the POST every time and get a bsod or go black in the operating system if the CPU or Mem can not work on the setting.
> 
> Questions:
> Is it normal for a system showing "random" error codes and stuck in the POST process if the Vcore is not enough? (0E 06 78 changing to eachother while rebooting)
> Or I have to set the Vsoc higher to avoid the errorcode 78?
> Are these problems happen just because my chip can not work on that frequency?
> 
> My system: Ryzen 7 1700 + x370 taichi + ADATA XPG 16G 3000 *2 + GTX760
> 
> Hope anyone can help me.


Yeah I concur with @datonyb, sounds like it might be a ram instability issue. My soc is stable at 1.025v, but with these things ymmv. I hope youre not running xmp. Could always try default ram with 1.35v for pretty much guaranteed stability.


----------



## lsh1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> im a little confused if you can run 3.8 at 1.25v stable ,why are you trying so much volts for 3.9 ?
> it would seem your cpu is a nice low volter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought mine was good (3.9 at 1.306)
> 
> two things maybe to try/test
> firstly have you tried maybe 3.9 at 1.3 volts ?
> 
> and i presume your following bryans(tech city) first method of simple overclock ? have you tried doing the p state method ? (bryans second suggested method)
> 
> i have used tech citys guide and p state overclocking since late march/ early april when i built my system on bios v1.5/1.6/2.0/2.3/3.0/3.1 (still on bios 3.1 now )
> 
> also soc can be stable and fine at 1.05 volts (a few people have mentioned they found it better than 1.1 or 1.2)
> 
> also are you testing the cpu overclock with stock ram settings ? sometimes if the ram is set to the very edge of max with say 3.8 it will not run that settings at 3.9 or more
> 
> may i suggest disconnecting the boot drive while you tinker with the overclock until you get stable boot to bios and can run memtest from a cd rom or bootable usb
> (this can prevent mucking up the boot section of hard drive with crashes while entering windows)


Thank you very much. @5hogun and @datonyb

I have tried using the stock ram settings. 2133MHz @ 1.35V
And I tried the 3.9GHz @ 1.30V and 1.35V with Vsoc @ 1.05V
The system boot successfully several times. (and pass about 5min stability test)
But just after the system restart several times, it get stuck in POST and shows 0E 06 and 98 again
If once the system stucked. I can still get into the os again after trying hot restart and cold restart it several times. (not stable)

I tried to reinstall or just using one slot of ram, but nothing have get any better.
Maybe I need to buy a new ram to have a try...

I am not using the pstate overclocking this time. Perhaps that may help, I will try it next.
And my VRM starts to generates some noise after I run the system on Vcore @1.35V for a while, It doesnt happen before.
Hope its' not the mobo's fault....


----------



## Tim F

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> That's B-die
> 
> Just use The Stilt's 3200 safe preset:
> 
> 
> 
> ProcODT 60 Ohms
> DRAM 1.4V
> SoC 1.05V
> VDDP 0.85V
> BankGroupSwap Disabled
> BankGroupSwapAlt Enabled
> Geardown Mode Disabled
> Command Rate 1T
> 
> They should work fine, you can then start pushing higher frequencies and tighter latencies from there
> 
> CPU overclocking is pretty straightforward.


I've done all this and it won't boot properly, just cycles through boot sequence a few times crashing out, then boots at a slow clock speed. What are the most basic settings I can try?


----------



## Brightmist

If you've done all that and they're not booting, try increasing Vcore
CBS settings and voltages also gets reset when you get hit by cold boot bug so you need to fix those between tries too.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, I am clearly doing something wrong otherwise, this cpu should be stable at 3.8 Ghz and 1.3 v. (It was 100% stable at those settings with the Asus Prime X370 Pro with Extreme phase control VCCDR settings.) Any ideas? Thanks.

Oh, as a side note, I just did a full stress test with 30 runs of Very High IBT AVX and it passed without issue at stock settings. (The VCore was at 1.187v according the HWInfo64.) The clock speed was running at 3.5 Ghz.

Edit: I reflashed the 3.00 bios already.


----------



## Amir007

I'm still recovering from the most horrific experience I've ever had building a new rig when I purchased the Taichi x370. I can't tell you how happy I am now with my Ryzen performance since I switched to Asus brand. I've said it a few times on here that we (as consumers) shouldn't be beta testers for Bios engineers. Isn't it enough that we have to deal with this nonsense with PC gaming industry and all of their pre-released bugs...remember Batman Arkham release, and now Wolfenstain II? I always say ok ok that's software it takes time for the code to stabilize because it all has to work perfectly. But cmon, when it comes to Bios firmware you don't have the luxury to be releasing motherboards with bombed firmware.

For those who didn't get a chance to read my posts on here from a few weeks ago, my 1800x amd cpu was running at 4 cores most of the times. Thank goodness I used Cinebench and cpu-z bench and released a 4-core 4970k was destroying me in multi-thread. Sad isn't? This is without any modifications or OC so I had everything at default (latest bios) and my 8 core cpu turned with a down-syndrome.

Just this morning, I came across this review on their Intel Taichi platform with Intel's latest x370 chipset. This is beyond inexucsable and their entire team should be FIRED (Trump style)

Source: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asrock-z370-taichi-intel-coffee-lake-atx-motherboard,5279-4.html
Section: "Firmware Updates: The Post Game Show"

READ it and if you still have your 30 day receipt and join the Asus Rog Crosshair thread. You'll never look back. That mobo is so much better your head will spin. Don't get me wrong it has its own little bug here and there but Asus already announced their next firmware will be 100% stable regarding cold boots. But hey, your 1800x will not have any multi-bugs or running at 4 cores or not able to send the correct voltages to the cpu/ram...Sad isn't it?

I'm still trying to regrow some of my hair follicles but my chin hair returned to regular hair color as it turned gray for the 1.5 weeks I suffered with it. Last week i was at the microcenter and they had 7 open boxes for this mobo. I'm telling you its a lemon return it.


----------



## Spectre73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I'm still recovering from the most horrific experience I've ever had building a new rig when I purchased the Taichi x370. I can't tell you how happy I am now with my Ryzen performance since I switched to Asus brand. I've said it a few times on here that we (as consumers) shouldn't be beta testers for Bios engineers. Isn't it enough that we have to deal with this nonsense with PC gaming industry and all of their pre-released bugs...remember Batman Arkham release, and now Wolfenstain II? I always say ok ok that's software it takes time for the code to stabilize because it all has to work perfectly. But cmon, when it comes to Bios firmware you don't have the luxury to be releasing motherboards with bombed firmware.
> 
> For those who didn't get a chance to read my posts on here from a few weeks ago, my 1800x amd cpu was running at 4 cores most of the times. Thank goodness I used Cinebench and cpu-z bench and released a 4-core 4970k was destroying me in multi-thread. Sad isn't? This is without any modifications or OC so I had everything at default (latest bios) and my 8 core cpu turned with a down-syndrome.
> 
> Just this morning, I came across this review on their Intel Taichi platform with Intel's latest x370 chipset. This is beyond inexucsable and their entire team should be FIRED (Trump style)
> 
> Source: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asrock-z370-taichi-intel-coffee-lake-atx-motherboard,5279-4.html
> Section: "Firmware Updates: The Post Game Show"
> 
> READ it and if you still have your 30 day receipt and join the Asus Rog Crosshair thread. You'll never look back. That mobo is so much better your head will spin. Don't get me wrong it has its own little bug here and there but Asus already announced their next firmware will be 100% stable regarding cold boots. But hey, your 1800x will not have any multi-bugs or running at 4 cores or not able to send the correct voltages to the cpu/ram...Sad isn't it?
> 
> I'm still trying to regrow some of my hair follicles but my chin hair returned to regular hair color as it turned gray for the 1.5 weeks I suffered with it. Last week i was at the microcenter and they had 7 open boxes for this mobo. I'm telling you its a lemon return it.


What exactly has a z370 board (an intel board, if you did not know) to do with a x370 (amd) board? Are even the same UEFI teams working on the respective firmware? Since you are so happy with your new Asus board, maybe you can enlighten the other thread?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I'm still recovering from the most horrific experience I've ever had building a new rig when I purchased the Taichi x370. I can't tell you how happy I am now with my Ryzen performance since I switched to Asus brand. I've said it a few times on here that we (as consumers) shouldn't be beta testers for Bios engineers. Isn't it enough that we have to deal with this nonsense with PC gaming industry and all of their pre-released bugs...remember Batman Arkham release, and now Wolfenstain II? I always say ok ok that's software it takes time for the code to stabilize because it all has to work perfectly. But cmon, when it comes to Bios firmware you don't have the luxury to be releasing motherboards with bombed firmware.
> 
> For those who didn't get a chance to read my posts on here from a few weeks ago, my 1800x amd cpu was running at 4 cores most of the times. Thank goodness I used Cinebench and cpu-z bench and released a 4-core 4970k was destroying me in multi-thread. Sad isn't? This is without any modifications or OC so I had everything at default (latest bios) and my 8 core cpu turned with a down-syndrome.
> 
> Just this morning, I came across this review on their Intel Taichi platform with Intel's latest x370 chipset. This is beyond inexucsable and their entire team should be FIRED (Trump style)
> 
> Source: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asrock-z370-taichi-intel-coffee-lake-atx-motherboard,5279-4.html
> Section: "Firmware Updates: The Post Game Show"
> 
> READ it and if you still have your 30 day receipt and join the Asus Rog Crosshair thread. You'll never look back. That mobo is so much better your head will spin. Don't get me wrong it has its own little bug here and there but Asus already announced their next firmware will be 100% stable regarding cold boots. But hey, your 1800x will not have any multi-bugs or running at 4 cores or not able to send the correct voltages to the cpu/ram...Sad isn't it?
> 
> I'm still trying to regrow some of my hair follicles but my chin hair returned to regular hair color as it turned gray for the 1.5 weeks I suffered with it. Last week i was at the microcenter and they had 7 open boxes for this mobo. I'm telling you its a lemon return it.


I have the c6h after many failed posts my dog died my car was robbed and my wife filed for divorce so I will never buy another c6h again.


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I'm still recovering from the most horrific experience I've ever had building a new rig when I purchased the Taichi x370. I can't tell you how happy I am now with my Ryzen performance since I switched to Asus brand. I've said it a few times on here that we (as consumers) shouldn't be beta testers for Bios engineers. Isn't it enough that we have to deal with this nonsense with PC gaming industry and all of their pre-released bugs...remember Batman Arkham release, and now Wolfenstain II? I always say ok ok that's software it takes time for the code to stabilize because it all has to work perfectly. But cmon, when it comes to Bios firmware you don't have the luxury to be releasing motherboards with bombed firmware.
> 
> For those who didn't get a chance to read my posts on here from a few weeks ago, my 1800x amd cpu was running at 4 cores most of the times. Thank goodness I used Cinebench and cpu-z bench and released a 4-core 4970k was destroying me in multi-thread. Sad isn't? This is without any modifications or OC so I had everything at default (latest bios) and my 8 core cpu turned with a down-syndrome.
> 
> Just this morning, I came across this review on their Intel Taichi platform with Intel's latest x370 chipset. This is beyond inexucsable and their entire team should be FIRED (Trump style)
> 
> Source: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asrock-z370-taichi-intel-coffee-lake-atx-motherboard,5279-4.html
> Section: "Firmware Updates: The Post Game Show"
> 
> READ it and if you still have your 30 day receipt and join the Asus Rog Crosshair thread. You'll never look back. That mobo is so much better your head will spin. Don't get me wrong it has its own little bug here and there but Asus already announced their next firmware will be 100% stable regarding cold boots. But hey, your 1800x will not have any multi-bugs or running at 4 cores or not able to send the correct voltages to the cpu/ram...Sad isn't it?
> 
> I'm still trying to regrow some of my hair follicles but my chin hair returned to regular hair color as it turned gray for the 1.5 weeks I suffered with it. Last week i was at the microcenter and they had 7 open boxes for this mobo. I'm telling you its a lemon return it.


You don't even know if you had a faulty mobo or CPU and blame it on ASRock after RMA'ing both.
Guess what, there are faulty CPUs and mobos getting replaced every day, from all brands, all around the world. Deal with it.


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> What are the issues?
> 
> Mine is perfect right now at 3950 + 3200 CL14.


It's a joke ?


----------



## Tim F

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> If you've done all that and they're not booting, try increasing Vcore
> CBS settings and voltages also gets reset when you get hit by cold boot bug so you need to fix those between tries too.


OK so ram at 1.4v DDR 2600. That's ALL I've done and it's rebooting a number of times back to black screen. Ram then seems to get set back to normal speed. This can't be right. The ram is in blocks 2 and 4. Advice please!

Have upped the CPU VCore - this does nothing to fix this either.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, I am clearly doing something wrong otherwise, this cpu should be stable at 3.8 Ghz and 1.3 v. (It was 100% stable at those settings with the Asus Prime X370 Pro with Extreme phase control VCCDR settings.) Any ideas? Thanks.
> 
> Oh, as a side note, I just did a full stress test with 30 runs of Very High IBT AVX and it passed without issue at stock settings. (The VCore was at 1.187v according the HWInfo64.) The clock speed was running at 3.5 Ghz.
> 
> Edit: I reflashed the 3.00 bios already.


Come on guys, help me out here please.







I even had the cpu at 3.7 Ghz and it black screened and rebooted on me well benchmarking with 3d Mark 13 Firestrike. I think when I put it in overclocking mode, I am missing something that is not a common thing, like VCore or stuff like that.

Edit: Forgot to mention, I am using a 1KW Seasonic power supply that I have had for just over 10 months.


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim F*
> 
> OK so ram at 1.4v DDR 2600. That's ALL I've done and it's rebooting a number of times back to black screen. Ram then seems to get set back to normal speed. This can't be right. The ram is in blocks 2 and 4. Advice please!
> 
> Have upped the CPU VCore - this does nothing to fix this either.


B-die shouldn't have trouble booting into 3200 afaik, hell just setting it into 3200 after BIOS reset should work fine. Please post HWinfo & Ryzen Timing Checker screenshot showing voltages and RAM settings.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Come on guys, help me out here please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even had the cpu at 3.7 Ghz and it black screened and rebooted on me well benchmarking with 3d Mark 13 Firestrike. I think when I put it in overclocking mode, I am missing something that is not a common thing, like VCore or stuff like that.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention, I am using a 1KW Seasonic power supply that I have had for just over 10 months.


you didnt walk into microcentre and buy that piece of cr4p 1800 and taichi our old friend amir returned did you ?


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> I'm still recovering from the most horrific experience I've ever had building a new rig when I purchased the Taichi x370. I can't tell you how happy I am now with my Ryzen performance since I switched to Asus brand. I've said it a few times on here that we (as consumers) shouldn't be beta testers for Bios engineers. Isn't it enough that we have to deal with this nonsense with PC gaming industry and all of their pre-released bugs...remember Batman Arkham release, and now Wolfenstain II? I always say ok ok that's software it takes time for the code to stabilize because it all has to work perfectly. But cmon, when it comes to Bios firmware you don't have the luxury to be releasing motherboards with bombed firmware.
> 
> For those who didn't get a chance to read my posts on here from a few weeks ago, my 1800x amd cpu was running at 4 cores most of the times. Thank goodness I used Cinebench and cpu-z bench and released a 4-core 4970k was destroying me in multi-thread. Sad isn't? This is without any modifications or OC so I had everything at default (latest bios) and my 8 core cpu turned with a down-syndrome.
> 
> Just this morning, I came across this review on their Intel Taichi platform with Intel's latest x370 chipset. This is beyond inexucsable and their entire team should be FIRED (Trump style)
> 
> Source: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asrock-z370-taichi-intel-coffee-lake-atx-motherboard,5279-4.html
> Section: "Firmware Updates: The Post Game Show"
> 
> READ it and if you still have your 30 day receipt and join the Asus Rog Crosshair thread. You'll never look back. That mobo is so much better your head will spin. Don't get me wrong it has its own little bug here and there but Asus already announced their next firmware will be 100% stable regarding cold boots. But hey, your 1800x will not have any multi-bugs or running at 4 cores or not able to send the correct voltages to the cpu/ram...Sad isn't it?
> 
> I'm still trying to regrow some of my hair follicles but my chin hair returned to regular hair color as it turned gray for the 1.5 weeks I suffered with it. Last week i was at the microcenter and they had 7 open boxes for this mobo. I'm telling you its a lemon return it.


the world is flat ,were all doomed,the illuminati are controlling our minds.................................

on a side note ,your asus board and new cpu dont seem to be doing that well over on the rog thread..but at least your not attacking them too much

sorry to say im not returning my taichi or my cpu that cost 60% of yours ,it still beats your system in cinebench as i posted the other day for you

oh and at 100mhz less ..dam these asrock boards .....................................................


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> you didnt walk into microcentre and buy that piece of cr4p 1800 and taichi our old friend amir returned did you ?


LOL! No, no, I bought the 1700X back on release day and a brand new Taichi back around the end of June. (Both from Microcenter in Northeast Ohio.)









Oops, I also noticed what I said and I meant that Vcore is a common thing and I am probably missing something that is not common, unlike VCore.


----------



## lowdog

@ chew

when will new bios drop, any estimated eta???

and.....need you input for stable 64GB ram settings once you have tested please


----------



## datonyb

'breaking news'

hobo looking man with grey beard walking around outside asrock regional HQ, screaming
"satan works for asrock"
and wearing a breadboard hoarding strapped over his chest stating
'buy asus or the end of the world is nigh'


----------



## Tim F

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> B-die shouldn't have trouble booting into 3200 afaik, hell just setting it into 3200 after BIOS reset should work fine. Please post HWinfo & Ryzen Timing Checker screenshot showing voltages and RAM settings.


Yeah should work ok! Are those programmes? I have CPU-Z will that do?


----------



## Rakanoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Come on guys, help me out here please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even had the cpu at 3.7 Ghz and it black screened and rebooted on me well benchmarking with 3d Mark 13 Firestrike. I think when I put it in overclocking mode, I am missing something that is not a common thing, like VCore or stuff like that.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention, I am using a 1KW Seasonic power supply that I have had for just over 10 months.


1.3v is probably not enough for 3.8GHz. Mine is stable at 3.9GHz with 1.325v. I know some guys are at 3.8GHz with 1.375v.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakanoth*
> 
> 1.3v is probably not enough for 3.8GHz. Mine is stable at 3.9GHz with 1.325v. I know some guys are at 3.8GHz with 1.375v.


You could be right but, I hope not.







The chip did run on the Prime X370 Pro board at 3.8 Ghz and 1.300v with a LLC level of 4 but, that was that board and this Taichi may just simply behave differently. (I do like the faster post and boots times though.) The thing is, I also tried it at 1.3v for 3.7 Ghz and it black screened on me then as well.

Hmmmmm, I am running a WD 250GB M.2 NVMe drive now but, I doubt that would matter. I am going to try 3.6 GHz at the default voltage settings and see what happens, thanks.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> You could be right but, I hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chip did run on the Prime X370 Pro board at 3.8 Ghz and 1.300v with a LLC level of 4 but, that was that board and this Taichi may just simply behave differently. (I do like the faster post and boots times though.) The thing is, I also tried it at 1.3v for 3.7 Ghz and it black screened on me then as well.
> 
> Hmmmmm, I am running a WD 250GB M.2 NVMe drive now but, I doubt that would matter. I am going to try 3.6 GHz at the default voltage settings and see what happens, thanks.


Edit: Oh, and I am using a Noctua NH-D15.


----------



## Tim F

I would now like all of your best insults! Didn't have a ram chip in properly.







Total moron!


----------



## Rakanoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakanoth*
> 
> 1.3v is probably not enough for 3.8GHz. *Mine is stable at 3.9GHz with 1.325v.* I know some guys are at 3.8GHz with 1.375v.


I could not edit this post. I wanted to write *"Mine is stable at 3.8GHz with 1.325v."*


----------



## Korrektor

Just a quick status report - after all the recent changes I'm still running fine on 3200 with this timings on my DR kit, more than a week, I guess



As for the CPU I was able to reduce the voltage from 1.37 to 1.35 (running at 3900) with LLC2. It can pass linpack and I have no crashes or bsods or whatsoever (excluding the bugged software, ofc). In fact I even been more or less fine with 1.34 but it was not fully stable
After doing this and repositioning the HDD bin in my core v51 case from TT I'm getting an absolute maximum 70-71°C in agressive stress tests like the linpack (on Noctua D15)
So If you're about optimizing your case airflow and temps then remove as much obstacles as possible, in my case it was 3 degree change (about 4 degrees considering lower voltage). Voltage change resulted in also slightly cooler MB VRM (a few degrees drop, 58 max)

Idle temps are awesome (ofc they jump around a bit, but for now it can be as low as 27 with 30-32 on average)


I can't say anything about this setup performing in games because I'm playing in [email protected] and most of the recent titles load my 1080ti to the max so the overall performance are GPU limited in my case (I guess it could be worse in 1920x1080)
Ofc I have some problems with titles that are unable to utilize more than a few cores, but from what I've seen even intel cpus with stronger single core provide degraded perfomance in this games

I totally disagree that Taichi is "trash-tier" (speaking of the emotional posts of that guy with a faulty mb or cpu [or both?])
It could be bit better, obviously (in fact I see only one real problem - lack of dual-bios), but it is pretty decent especially considering lower price
As far as I know it have better VRM than C6H , two m.2 slots (was a big + for me), integrated bluetooth and wifi


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakanoth*
> 
> I could not edit this post. I wanted to write *"Mine is stable at 3.8GHz with 1.325v."*


Thanks. I am clearly doing something wrong because I set the P States to whatever voltage and speed that came up as defaults. I then set the first one to 3.6 Ghz and left the VCore at 1.35v, everything else on auto. The VCore is higher than what is what it was automatically when everything was set at stock and the cpu ran at 3.5 Ghz. However, black screen of death and reboot, this is frustrating because I am clearly not doing something I should be. (As I mentioned, this chip itself can do 3.8 Ghz at 1.3v.)


----------



## ManofGod1000

Oh well. Anyways, I set the VOC voltage to 1.05 manually, I will let you all know if that helps.


----------



## motoman26

Any idea when new bios will be released?


----------



## chew*

No clue most likely after it passes qualification.

Ill ping them tonight.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim F*
> 
> I would now like all of your best insults! Didn't have a ram chip in properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total moron!


Your mother was a hamster, and your father smelt of elderberries.

You fight like a dairy farmer.


----------



## RaduZ

-.- It's hell finding anything in this thread, the first page has like no useful information. Can you guys point me in the direction of some P state overclocking information, I want to do it but don't know where to start.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduZ*
> 
> -.- It's hell finding anything in this thread, the first page has like no useful information. Can you guys point me in the direction of some P state overclocking information, I want to do it but don't know where to start.


Try this.


----------



## Korrektor

What is the point of using the p-states overclock? It seems to me that the CPU consumes little power when idling even in case of fixed frequency (maybe 30 watts or so), it can be told from the CPU temps as well (for me its 27-30 degrees so its basically my current room temperature). Even if the voltage is fixed the powerdraw is varied with drops of current in idle. Is there any real benefits of using p-states?

And I also would like to hear some opinions on cool'n'quiet and c6 state options in bios.
Data that I found on the internet seems to be controversal. Both options enabled work for me well, but maybe there will be any performance gains or any benefits to disable them? Some of the sources tells that it should be disabled in case of manual OC, some of the sources tell that it should be on as it just saves a bit of power and temps but don't affect load performance. Both approaches sounds logical to some degree


----------



## ManofGod1000

Ok, what the heck is going on? I try running IBT AVX and it crashes or black screens after about 7 runs of Very High. However, I run the Ryzen compatible version of Prime 95 for almost 2 hours without a single issue. Does that mean the IBT program is no good or does my chip have a possible problem? Thanks.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Ok, what the heck is going on? I try running IBT AVX and it crashes or black screens after about 7 runs of Very High. However, I run the Ryzen compatible version of Prime 95 for almost 2 hours without a single issue. Does that mean the IBT program is no good or does my chip have a possible problem? Thanks.


nope AVX is just extremely strenuous on a chip. probably requires just a tiny bump on Vcore. I had similar issues especially after dialing in my OC and then finding out 6 months later I was using P95 and the regular IBT. fired up AVX version and watched the world fall apart. My chip hated IBT AVX it wanted in excess of 1.46-7 in bios * I did measure around 1.45 on the back of the socket tho so it wasn't world ending. but I didnt like it. I switched to OCCT AVX and It required considerably less Vcore. so thats up to you what you use to test stability. honestly for my workload I probably didn't need to as I had been encoding video 8 hours a day 3 days a week for about 4 months and had yet to see any stability issues. but I wanted to be sure. also to take note I have heard if you are right at the cusp of stability the tiniest bump to SOC voltage can sometimes smooth things out.

and as for the Taichi and the guy proclaiming it to be the end of times regarding it, you need to calm down a bit. I am that guy. I RMA'd my way through 3 of them and I still wouldn't not recommend them. everyone has a bad batch and you just had some rotten luck. And it most certainly was not just them making everyone "beta" testers as you say it. every company was doing it. Its not a bad board. especially for the average user. It did just about everything I needed it to aside from a few little issues between the boards "until I killed them". and the grass isn't greener on the other side either. I switched to a crosshair after the last RMA and there's just as many tiny kinks in that board. maybe just because they weren't in Your way as you used the board. that's not to say they aren't there. stop running around telling everyone not to buy the thing and buy the super expensive crosshair. because It wont solve anyone problems. I bought it yes. do I like it better than the taichi? not sure. it has a higher end feel to it. but the bios is hard to navigate and not laid out well. the temp monitoring still dosent work properly its much too expensive for what it is. and they are full of just as many bugs as anyone else, I mean they just now got the stupid lights to work reliably. how many months after launch.


----------



## Glug

I'm having issues that maybe you guys with more asrock experience could help me with.
"FANtastic tuning" stopped controlling my CPU radiator fans. Whenever any stress was put on the CPU it would go into thermal shutdown. During my attempt at trouble shooting i entered BIOS and tried to turn the CPU radiator fans on full. I did that, saved and exited BIOS and now the system refuses to post.
I tried to clear CMOS multiple times with zero success. I attempt to reseat the M.2 SSD, the RAM sticks and reinstalled the CPU with no change in operation. Its showing no Debug codes. I even tried swapping another GPU in.
I'm at a loss as to what to try next. I'm frustrated beyond belief.









Ryzen 1700x
Asrock x370 Taichi MOBO
Deepcool Captain 360EX AIO cpu cooler
Corsair dominator 3200 8gbx2
ADATA SU800 SSD 512gb M.2
Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korrektor*
> 
> What is the point of using the p-states overclock? It seems to me that the CPU consumes little power when idling even in case of fixed frequency (maybe 30 watts or so), it can be told from the CPU temps as well (for me its 27-30 degrees so its basically my current room temperature). Even if the voltage is fixed the powerdraw is varied with drops of current in idle. Is there any real benefits of using p-states?
> 
> And I also would like to hear some opinions on cool'n'quiet and c6 state options in bios.
> Data that I found on the internet seems to be controversal. Both options enabled work for me well, but maybe there will be any performance gains or any benefits to disable them? Some of the sources tells that it should be disabled in case of manual OC, some of the sources tell that it should be on as it just saves a bit of power and temps but don't affect load performance. Both approaches sounds logical to some degree


im running all in the off position
APART FROM global c state = auto

mine downvolts allright and has never caused any issues


----------



## stanthorus

hi all, new here.
So I just goy my taichi last night and I updated the bios, set all the default, no problem at all in default. But once I tried to oc my cpu which is 1700, when it came to windows the clock is set at 1.5ghz no matter what I set in bios. Ram OC is fine in 2933mhz, I followed Tech yes city or buildzoid to OC and it showed the same. Can anyonw tell me what happened?


----------



## pschorr1123

@stanthorus

You have encountered the "multi bug" Chew's video down below will show you a work around which will get you by until the new bios is released.

Try this.


----------



## motoman26

Same issue I had, work around for now is to leave the bottom clock setting on auto.
Set your oc at the top, can't think of what it's exactly called off the top of my head right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanthorus*
> 
> hi all, new here.
> So I just goy my taichi last night and I updated the bios, set all the default, no problem at all in default. But once I tried to oc my cpu which is 1700, when it came to windows the clock is set at 1.5ghz no matter what I set in bios. Ram OC is fine in 2933mhz, I followed Tech yes city or buildzoid to OC and it showed the same. Can anyonw tell me what happened?


----------



## stanthorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> @stanthorus
> 
> You have encountered the "multi bug" Chew's video down below will show you a work around which will get you by until the new bios is released.
> 
> Try this.


Thats too long :\
I just found one thing, once I changed the voltage from the bottom "Voltage configuration", it drops to 1.5ghz. But if I only tweak the voltage under the frequency, it is fine. Can I just downgrade to 3.1 and try :\


----------



## pschorr1123

I'm afraid 3.1 won't be any better. The new bios that officially fixes the issue will be out very soon.


----------



## alexandrebr

Indeed I'm afraid that Asus' "yes-man" will appear again to testify against Asrock Taichi... lol

I'm about to get my Taichi (a friend of mine will bring it next week). I think that chew's contribution and hard work from the guys at Asrock will solve a bunch of the current issues.


----------



## stanthorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> I'm afraid 3.1 won't be any better. The new bios that officially fixes the issue will be out very soon.


Already flashed back lol.
Well I checked the previous replies and turned to offset it did fix it. But now the ****ty fan control is just following the motherboard's cpu temperature, man I just need so much time to get used to asrock bios.


----------



## alexandrebr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanthorus*
> 
> Already flashed back lol.
> Well I checked the previous replies and turned to offset it did fix it. But now the ****ty fan control is just following the motherboard's cpu temperature, man I just need so much time to get used to asrock bios.


I don't have the board yet but I've read @Asrock forum that the mentioned behavior was implemented in the v.3.1. You have to set the fans in the bios by choosing the reference temperature.

p.s.:sorry for any english mistake.


----------



## stanthorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexandrebr*
> 
> I don't have the board yet but I've read @Asrock forum that the mentioned behavior was implemented in the v.3.1. You have to set the fans in the bios by choosing the reference temperature.
> 
> p.s.:sorry for any english mistake.


I did choose the reference temp, but the motherboard shows nearly 20C offset


----------



## alexandrebr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanthorus*
> 
> I did choose the reference temp, but the motherboard shows nearly 20C offset


Which software reports 20 degrees difference?


----------



## stanthorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexandrebr*
> 
> Which software reports 20 degrees difference?


hwinfo, about 20C difference, it actually shows the same result as I used b350f before. I checked other posts maybe I changed monitoring the tcrl temp maybe have a better control of cooling my cpu?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanthorus*
> 
> I did choose the reference temp, but the motherboard shows nearly 20C offset


Not nearly, but exactly +20C that's because ASSrock isn't aware of this...which was already announced by AMD themselves for the 1700x and 1800x models. So if you are seeing 70C in bios but it is actually 50C. Source: https://www.techporn.ph/amd-clarifies-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-temperature-readings/

What you are seeing in bios is a Tctl read out and not Tdie read out. ASSrock doesn't know the difference. They think X370 still runs Bulldozer processors. They are not aware Ryzan is a new chip.


This was addressed by all other mobos but ASSrock - because like i've been saying they are from Mars and don't give a crap what earthlings are thinking. lol

(Oh btw, if you still have time to return that mobo with a down syndrome of a bios - return it at all cost...you won't regret it







)


----------



## Brightmist

There's a sensor on the CPU that gives the most accurate CPU temperature reading. AMD made it so that the sensor came with a 20C offset(which is super unnecessary).
This temperature reading is Tctl. You can set it in BIOS so your fans use that reading when ramping up/down but you also need to set your fan profile according to 20C offset.
Tdie in HWinfo64 is the actual CPU temp, equaling to Tctl - 20.

Past BIOS releases from ASRock were always on point for Ryzen platform so disregard this guy.


----------



## alexandrebr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Not nearly, but exactly +20C that's because ASSrock isn't aware of this...which was already announced by AMD themselves for the 1700x and 1800x models. So if you are seeing 70C in bios but it is actually 50C. Source: https://www.techporn.ph/amd-clarifies-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-temperature-readings/
> 
> What you are seeing in bios is a Tctl read out and not Tdie read out. ASSrock doesn't know the difference. They think X370 still runs Bulldozer processors. They are not aware Ryzan is a new chip.
> 
> 
> This was addressed by all other mobos but ASSrock - because like i've been saying they are from Mars and don't give a crap what earthlings are thinking. lol
> 
> (Oh btw, if you still have time to return that mobo with a down syndrome of a bios - return it at all cost...you won't regret it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


TDie is the real cpu temp.


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexandrebr*
> 
> TDie is the real cpu temp.


Exactly my point...i was only negating what is not in ASSrock's bios for temp read out. I highlighted what ASSrock believes is the ACTUAL temp...I'm also going to recommend this mobo to others because of chew dude...cmon now. He's just QA (Quality assurance or tester) he doesn't program anything. In fact, he had a lot to do why I went and returned it ASAP. The fact ASSrock hires sub sub sub contractors to do a simple job is very very worrisome. (no punt or nothing personal against chew) my problem is ASSrock and their customer assurance arena..... mediocre support and software team.

What do you get when you out-source to 3rd world and in-source from 3rd world at the same time?
=ASSrock


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> More proof that future bios releases will come with a bigger amnesia.
> ASSrock logic: 8+2=6


Amir Logic: Grey hair + Faulty board/CPU = Asrock is the worst company ever to exist on this earth. Why don't u go and hate on Gigabyte or something. I mean they had a bios that fries the CPU...


----------



## TH558

I had a Prime X370 pro and couldn't' even get my RAM past 3066 and was so annoyed just like other ppl in the forum as my RAM is rated at 3600. Even after so many bios updates it didn't make a difference. I also had a brand new STRIX RX480 which would crash after 20 minutes of playing a game on max settings. I returned that and got an RX480 DUAL. Games ran fine but if i mined ethereum the system would start glitching and after a few hours it would crash. Now I have the same RX480 DUAL in my Taichi and it runs absolutely fine. I understood that it was just a faulty GPU and Motherboard and didn't start bashing ASUS on forums. I also have a 6.5 year old ASUS board that's still working fine and had a Maximus VI Formula which would sometimes turn itself on straight after being shutdown. Would I buy Asus again? Of course. The reason why I went for Asrock is because the VRM is better and I wanted to try a different brand as I've only had ASUS boards in the past. After purchasing it I realised that even the fan control is better! You don't even know if it was the CPU or board which was at fault and yet you're chatting so much bs about Asrock.


----------



## newls1

Hi peoples"!! Quick question regarding losing my display port output at random on reboots. So, im having an issue when ever overclocked, my pc loses its display port output... I just bought this motherboard cause i was having this same issue with the asus b350f strix board as well... On the asus forums, its a known issue about that board, and well, apparently on this board too. YES, MY GPU IS FINE, please dont someone say your gpu is faulty... WHen this happens, the pc still boots and all, i just have to go grab my backup monitor and use its DVI connection, use it to see inside windows again, and do a normal shut down... switch back to my DP monitor, and all is ok again till next post or reboot. Really damn strange, anyone have this issue or know how to fix it? Thank you


----------



## Korrektor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Hi peoples"!! Quick question regarding losing my display port output at random on reboots. So, im having an issue when ever overclocked, my pc loses its display port output... I just bought this motherboard cause i was having this same issue with the asus b350f strix board as well... On the asus forums, its a known issue about that board, and well, apparently on this board too. YES, MY GPU IS FINE, please dont someone say your gpu is faulty... WHen this happens, the pc still boots and all, i just have to go grab my backup monitor and use its DVI connection, use it to see inside windows again, and do a normal shut down... switch back to my DP monitor, and all is ok again till next post or reboot. Really damn strange, anyone have this issue or know how to fix it? Thank you


I'm not sure if it will fix the problem but from what I've heard you need to install the windows in UEFI mode. Friend of mine got the same problems with Crosshair VI and he said that it fixed the DP-related problems. If your windows was installed in UEFI already then I don't really know. Try using HDMI as most of the monitors and modern GPU have it as a temporary work-around.

*Amir007*
Can you please just stop spamming here if you're happy with your current setup? There is no point in trying to prove everyone anything in this thread. It's not likely that every Taichi owner here will run to RMA his card just because you got bad experience with it. The only real disadvantage from my POV is the lack of dual-bios (but we lived without it for years as this is relatively new feature). As for the bios settings I was able to achieve stable overclocks and decent ram speed with tight memory clocks so there is a plenty of functions and tweaks that allow to play around with the settings Build quality is fine. MB VRM is great.
You're just overburdening the thread with tons of similar posts that have no useful information for the visitors, this just makes search more complicated.

5+ posts about temp offset that is everyone except the new people are aware of, how far can it go, gosh
In fact even C6H provides the same default readings based on the offset until you disable "sensemi skew"
And you can still see proper temps in hwinfo under the Tdie parameter or use ryzen master to monitor your temperatures
I don't see any problem with it


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korrektor*
> 
> I'm not sure if it will fix the problem but from what I've heard you need to install the windows in UEFI mode. Friend of mine got the same problems with Crosshair VI and he said that it fixed the DP-related problems. If your windows was installed in UEFI already then I don't really know. Try using HDMI as most of the monitors and modern GPU have it as a temporary work-around.
> 
> *Amir007*
> Can you please just stop spamming here if you're happy with your current setup? There is no point in trying to prove everyone anything in this thread. It's not likely that every Taichi owner here will run to RMA his card just because you got bad experience with it. The only real disadvantage from my POV is the lack of dual-bios (but we lived without it for years as this is relatively new feature). As for the bios settings I was able to achieve stable overclocks and decent ram speed with tight memory clocks so there is a plenty of functions and tweaks that allow to play around with the settings Build quality is fine. MB VRM is great.
> You're just overburdening the thread with tons of similar posts that have no useful information for the visitors, this just makes search more complicated.
> 
> 5+ posts about temp offset that is everyone except the new people are aware of, how far can it go, gosh
> In fact even C6H provides the same default readings based on the offset until you disable "sensemi skew"
> And you can still see proper temps in hwinfo under the Tdie parameter or use ryzen master to monitor your temperatures
> I don't see any problem with it


thank you for your reply, it helped a lot. Didnt even think about switching my monitor to HDMI input. this has worked but I cant get my 144hz refresh rate like i can with DP, but i can get 120hz, so ill make it work till a fix comes around. thanks again


----------



## kmac20

Hey guys, back again. Sorry I've been on here so intermittently, my jobs been crazy. Boss sold the business to new people, they've taken over and they are renovating the store where I work so my life has been pretty hectic.

Anyway if anyone remembers I was having hard crashes with blue screens, blue screen looping, random debug codes etc. In particular it would happen after I'd play GTA 5: i'd get either a hard crash w/o a blue screen, or a blue screen with a variety of listed problems, then I'd restart with possibly a dr debug code and a blue screen loop.

I had cleared CMOS fully, removed the battery for a whole day. After that not a single debug code or crash since.

But I just got another one today after exiting dota. Blue screen of "Attempted to write to read only memory". Restarted with a dr debug of 01 which indicates memory and to clear CMOS, reinstall CPU, and reinstall memory.

I'm starting to go nuts.

I KNOW THE MEMORY IS GOOD. I HAVE TESTED IT EXTENSIVELY. I have ran HCI mem test over 1000% on all of it. I have run memtest86 at stock speeds no errors. I have ran p95 for half a day or a full day once even no problems. I have run firestrike looping no problems. These errors seem to pop up when the entire system is stressed in some way. I wish I knew what was causing them.

Now the GPU is new, a 1080 as I said before, and once it went in I started getting some weirder debug codes. But nothign to me indicates the GPU is bad. It posts, it runs benchmarks fine and games. The crashes seem to be either after games, or druing, and I have gotten once or twice a nvidia culprit during the blue screen or in event viewer, but it seems the codes are all over the place.

I'm sorta at wits end here trying to figure this out. Later today after work I am going to re seat the CPU and see if maybe a spec of something is in the socket.

Is it finally figured out its the board? Should I swap it for a different one at microcenter/RMA it? I dont really want to do this if its not the issue but I've essentially narrowed it down to the board or CPU at this point. I'm on BIOS 3.00 btw as I didn't want to update that and throw another variable into the equation.

Could it be the CPU just as much as it could be the board? Anyone have any ideas? I'm startin to go crazy and at this point after that last blue screen I'm just waiting for the inevitable BSOD loop once I restart it later as has happened every single time before. When I've run windows in safe mode during the loops, NO ISSUES WHATSOEVER. It makes me think its some sort of software/firmware thing.


----------



## drkCrix

Kmac,

Did you happen to write down the error codes?

Cheers


----------



## alexandrebr

Interesting. Someone at ROG forums had the same "readonly memory" issue and cpu was the problem.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?92690-I7-7700k-Z270E-problems/page2

The issue was also mentioned at Gigabyte X370 K7 thread and someone solved it by adjusting memory clock/timing/voltage.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625822/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion/1890#post_26183698

But... there's always a but... the Asus yes-man, certainly an experienced user (LOL), can't indicate another reason other than the Taichi. LOLOLOL


----------



## Brightmist

Wall is around 3600.
chew* said some chips can boot into 3733 but that they might only be stable @ 3600.
Your best bet is to aim for 3466C14 or 3200C12.
If you wanna grab a faster kit, go for 3600C15 or 3200C14


----------



## Korrektor

*kmac20*
First of all I'm not sure if there is any need in reseating the CPU multiple times. If it is stable most of the time and works fine even under prime or similar tests then everything should be fine (even if not then reseating will do nothing in this case).
In fact memory tests are not really representative because I've seen people passing to 1000%+ percent and still crashing in games.

For most of the cases you just need to pass memtest to 100-150% to see if your settings is more or less stable.
The best stress test for finding problems quick is AMD linx or linpack. Find the LinX v1.0.0К AMD Edition, use problem size 28326 and 6 gb of ram and 10 runs (e.g. default settings)
If your gflops are almost identical (+- 2) you're fine. If all the residuals are identical - you're fine.

If you'll crash (e.g bsod or hard freeze) then you just have wrong settings for your RAM or CPU. If results will vary (e.g. big difference in flops and residuals) - then you probably running on too little voltage or wrong RAM timings

After passing the Linx run the HCI memtest just to 100-150 percents.
*In total* the whole testing procedure will last about *1 hour 20 minutes* (linpack 20 mins + memtest ~1 hour)
It is counter-productive to wait till errors on that 400000% completion and you just can never meet them IRL after, or crash in games even passing memtest that far

If you'll get BSOD then are also likely to have wrong RTT , VDDP, procODT or CAD_BUS dettings.
If everything you read here is new to you go to the RAM calculator thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram. There is a user that made a user-friendly GUI calculator that allows you to easily swap your RAM settings without memorising what each timing or value means and how it is measured. CLDO_VDDP is also important parameter

For me all the instability I got on the start after assembly (like bsods) was memory related or low CPU voltage

upd: Keep in mind that LinX is very aggressive so ensure that you have decent CPU cooling and probably all fan curves to the max


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Hey guys, back again. Sorry I've been on here so intermittently, my jobs been crazy. Boss sold the business to new people, they've taken over and they are renovating the store where I work so my life has been pretty hectic.
> 
> Anyway if anyone remembers I was having hard crashes with blue screens, blue screen looping, random debug codes etc. In particular it would happen after I'd play GTA 5: i'd get either a hard crash w/o a blue screen, or a blue screen with a variety of listed problems, then I'd restart with possibly a dr debug code and a blue screen loop.
> 
> I had cleared CMOS fully, removed the battery for a whole day. After that not a single debug code or crash since.
> 
> But I just got another one today after exiting dota. Blue screen of "Attempted to write to read only memory". Restarted with a dr debug of 01 which indicates memory and to clear CMOS, reinstall CPU, and reinstall memory.
> 
> I'm starting to go nuts.
> 
> I KNOW THE MEMORY IS GOOD. I HAVE TESTED IT EXTENSIVELY. I have ran HCI mem test over 1000% on all of it. I have run memtest86 at stock speeds no errors. I have ran p95 for half a day or a full day once even no problems. I have run firestrike looping no problems. These errors seem to pop up when the entire system is stressed in some way. I wish I knew what was causing them.
> 
> Now the GPU is new, a 1080 as I said before, and once it went in I started getting some weirder debug codes. But nothign to me indicates the GPU is bad. It posts, it runs benchmarks fine and games. The crashes seem to be either after games, or druing, and I have gotten once or twice a nvidia culprit during the blue screen or in event viewer, but it seems the codes are all over the place.
> 
> I'm sorta at wits end here trying to figure this out. Later today after work I am going to re seat the CPU and see if maybe a spec of something is in the socket.
> 
> Is it finally figured out its the board? Should I swap it for a different one at microcenter/RMA it? I dont really want to do this if its not the issue but I've essentially narrowed it down to the board or CPU at this point. I'm on BIOS 3.00 btw as I didn't want to update that and throw another variable into the equation.
> 
> Could it be the CPU just as much as it could be the board? Anyone have any ideas? I'm startin to go crazy and at this point after that last blue screen I'm just waiting for the inevitable BSOD loop once I restart it later as has happened every single time before. When I've run windows in safe mode during the loops, NO ISSUES WHATSOEVER. It makes me think its some sort of software/firmware thing.


im curious here, your on W10 right and have you updated to the latest fall update? just a few days ago I experienced my very first BSOD , very first outside of screwing around with settings. just general usage playing destiny. and it seemed to blame it on a pointer kernel if I remember correctly. just extremely unusual when every other setting has been rock solid for quite a bit, im wondering with eliminating the standard culprits is something was changed behind the scenes thats isnt playing nice with others. youve scanned your mem with hci and I assume your using a2 and b2. you also have to double check your debug codes on the taichi as the ones in the manual i know are wrong and the ones listed on the site are so vauge they might as well be wrong. I had issues earlier where chipset initialization was a mem error so just cause its pointing to your ram dosent mean that much. you mentioned clearing cmos and bios settings was this BSOD at all stock or did that just solve your issue last time?


----------



## TH558

I like lemons...


----------



## Brightmist

@Amir007

Chew never said you had the multibug issue tho. BIOS has the multibug issue but when CPUs get hit by multibug, they throttle back to ~1.55GHz and they don't lose cores.
You had 4 cores working @ 0.55GHz on a R7 so you probably didn't have multibug issue and something else entirely.
But we don't know what it is because you failed to isolate the problem and RMAd both your CPU and Mobo so what you're saying is baseless.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> @Amir007
> 
> Chew never said you had the multibug issue tho. BIOS has the multibug issue but when CPUs get hit by multibug, they throttle back to ~1.55GHz and they don't lose cores.
> You had 4 cores working @ 0.55GHz on a R7 so you probably didn't have multibug issue and something else entirely.
> But we don't know what it is because you failed to isolate the problem and RMAd both your CPU and Mobo so what you're saying is baseless.


actually thinking on a had a friend the other month have a problem with 3 cores only on a ryzen 6, it turns out he went into windows options and selected 6 thinking he was a software whizkid and failed to mention to me what he had done,after talking him through bios options trying to reactivate the 3 idle cores, it came to light he wasnt quite as smart as he thought and the windows setting he had messed with should have been left at auto or if in his case (r1600) set the the ' 12 logical cores' he actually had and not 6 so windows turned off three actual cores

my point ?

it would be rather amusing to think mr software pro himself had thought he knew better with taichi and ryzen and set it to the 8 instead of auto or 16 and thats what the problem was with 4 cores:thumbsdow


----------



## Brightmist

That's actually a more reasonable explanation compared to multibug in his case


----------



## alexandrebr

2133/2200 not specified downclock. Idle clock to save power? LOLOLOL

Start thinking joker666 who reviewed CH6 @Microcenter has been identified. LOL


----------



## Tim F

Hi all,

I'm using the really simple method of overclocking the CPU, just putting in the speed and voltage. I can't even boot into BIOS at 3.9 (1600 ryzen). At 3.8 and a slight increase to VCore then it's completely stable. Other than the VCore is there any other setting I can try? I have lots of decent cooling.

RAM is at 3200 speed and not overclocked (working fine).

Thanks, Tim


----------



## alexandrebr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim F*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm using the really simple method of overclocking the CPU, just putting in the speed and voltage. I can't even boot into BIOS at 3.9 (1600 ryzen). At 3.8 and a slight increase to VCore then it's completely stable. Other than the VCore is there any other setting I can try? I have lots of decent cooling.
> 
> RAM is at 3200 speed and not overclocked (working fine).
> 
> Thanks, Tim


I would start by setting standard memory clock instead of "XMP". After that, you can try cpu clock/voltage adjustments until it's possible to determine its limits. When you reach the desired cpu clock, you can raise the RAM clock, preferably setting timings manually. If system starts failing (no boot/crash/bsod), you can tweak RAM voltage, timings, ProcODT, etc.


----------



## Korrektor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexandrebr*
> 
> I would start by setting standard memory clock instead of "XMP". After that, you can try cpu clock/voltage adjustments until it's possible to determine its limits. When you reach the desired cpu clock, you can raise the RAM clock, preferably setting timings manually. If system starts failing (no boot/crash/bsod), you can tweak RAM voltage, timings, ProcODT, etc.


Is that even a thing? Rational approach? How could you. I thought you just need to RMA your CPU and MB. Then rinse and repeat if you encounter other problem









I'm dead inside from where this thread goes already


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim F*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm using the really simple method of overclocking the CPU, just putting in the speed and voltage. I can't even boot into BIOS at 3.9 (1600 ryzen). At 3.8 and a slight increase to VCore then it's completely stable. Other than the VCore is there any other setting I can try? I have lots of decent cooling.
> 
> RAM is at 3200 speed and not overclocked (working fine).
> 
> Thanks, Tim


With 3200RAM, I'd also do:
LLC3/SOC LLC3
VSoC 1.025-1.05
DRAM up to 1.4V
VDDP 0.85V
PLL 1.75V
1.05Prom 1.03V

I'd start with RAM overclock. Stabilizing that first, preferably using tightened The Stilt timings, leaving it overnight in HCI.
Then doing a CPU overclock upping Vcore and testing stability.
As long as you got RAM OC down first, it should be easy to stabilize the CPU.


----------



## alexandrebr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir007*
> 
> Idle clock to save power?
> *** u talking about?
> 
> It was a OC so it shouldn't have to downlock without use of p-states...empty lug.


2133/2200 not specified downclock. I've said that exactly because users aren't fortune-tellers, mr. yes-man. As well, power plan wasn't indicated. You wouldn't be the first user to have problems when overclocking due to power plan malfunction. Guess what? AMD introduced a plan for a reason and that was windows causing bugs in ryzen behavior.

You don't know what you've bought. Fortunately it seems your ignorance is an exception here.


----------



## M3tabaron

Hello all, I've been lurking this forum for a while now and just wanted to share my experience about this board.

Jumping from an old 3770K to a Ryzen 1600X to upgrade my main rig, I got this board for a long lasting solution with the AM4 socket and except maybe a 2nd LAN port and a dual bios option, it has all the features I need and I'm very pleased with my Taichi I bought 15 days ago









The board came with bios 2.2 and my 2x8gb Flare X 3200 cl14 were recognized right away







.
Even tough i experienced a few crashes and bios boot errors while discovering the new AMD/Asrock features I was not familiar with, I was able to fix them rapidly - found all I needed here









Now with bios 3.2 I'm still working on fine tuning the cpu's overall performances - got the multibug and followed the offset solution found here thanks to the dedicated community - and so far I'm stable at 4000Mhz with VID 1.266V under 100% load, 67°c Tdie max in air cooling (Prime95 large FFT bench).

Went for a couple of days up to 4050Mhz stable at around 1.38V but with temperatures reaching +80°c I tuned down to 4000 and will wait until this weekend to put back my EK waterblock and test max perfomance available ...maybe I can get 4100 stable with descent temperatures









Just my 2 cents as I got a bit tired of some negative posts lately









Still, eagerly waiting for bios 3.3









Best regards


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, it appears that I can get 3.825 Ghz Prime 95 stable which is good enough for me. (Not a 24 hour stable but at least an hour or two which, for me, is good enough.) 1.325v, LLC2 for VCore and VDDC, I used the first setting of PState overclocking only, Cool and Quiet and C6 disabled and High performance mode power plan set in Windows.

My system idle is 72 watts total so it does not appear that doing any power saving features will really help or be needed.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3tabaron*
> 
> Hello all, I've been lurking this forum for a while now and just wanted to share my experience about this board.
> 
> Jumping from an old 3770K to a Ryzen 1600X to upgrade my main rig, I got this board for a long lasting solution with the AM4 socket and except maybe a 2nd LAN port and a dual bios option, it has all the features I need and I'm very pleased with my Taichi I bought 15 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board came with bios 2.2 and my 2x8gb Flare X 3200 cl14 were recognized right away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Even tough i experienced a few crashes and bios boot errors while discovering the new AMD/Asrock features I was not familiar with, I was able to fix them rapidly - found all I needed here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with bios 3.2 I'm still working on fine tuning the cpu's overall performances - got the multibug and followed the offset solution found here thanks to the dedicated community - and so far I'm stable at 4000Mhz with VID 1.266V under 100% load, 67°c Tdie max in air cooling (Prime95 large FFT bench).
> 
> Went for a couple of days up to 4050Mhz stable at around 1.38V but with temperatures reaching +80°c I tuned down to 4000 and will wait until this weekend to put back my EK waterblock and test max perfomance available ...maybe I can get 4100 stable with descent temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents as I got a bit tired of some negative posts lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, eagerly waiting for bios 3.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards


Welcome to Overclock.net!

That's a nice first post you have there. It sounds like you nailed it with your configuration - 4Ghz at 1.266 is a great number for Ryzen, especially with your RAM at 3200. Extra kudos for making sure you're prime stable.

When you find your final top OC, I recommend you try a blend of tests and load up the IMC with prime set to custom and full saturation of the system RAM in the background. If your machine passes that test, then you'll be bulletproof.

I've got one question though - why did you switch from water to air? Were you having trouble with the block?

Rep for solid first post and for your classy attitude towards dealing with a troll.


----------



## kmac20

I believe my system auto updated to the CFU? I'm not 100% sure on that actually, a friend who also posts on here suggested I roll back before that so I might try it.

This was happening at stock GPU before the reinstall and happened again today after exiting dota, the attemp to write to read only memory at any rate. I believe the GPU was overclocked for this but I'm not 100%.

However, while I was at work today I ran firestrike extreme stress test and it passed all 20 loops, no temperature anomalies or anything. Passed with 97.5% frame rate stability, I'm assuming the other 2.5% is because I have a multi monitor and it caused a couple of small dips between each run.

I have run it at stock as well but I havent exactly gone out of my way to trigger this issue as I really don't want to do a fresh install of Windows a third time in so many weeks.

I'm confident its not the overclock of either component based on all the stress testing I've done (stressing memory while overclocked AND at stock, stressing CPU overclocked AND at stock, with p95 which tends to show even minute errors that AIDA and OCCT will miss, and ran the Firestrike Extreme stress test with the GPU overclocked as well).

I really think its some sort of software thing as when I had the BSOD loops the last time, when I booted in safe mode I had not a single problem. I used DDU that time and still got the BSOD loops when I rebooted into normal. So it might actually be the Creator Fall Update (I'm guessing thats what CFU stands for?) considering that once again safe mode was running 100% fine no issues when I was having the BSOD loops.

How do I check if I have the CFU? Listed somewhere in Properties or something? To be honest if this is the problem I'm about to go back to my Windows 7 Ultimate. When I updated to 10 I called Microsoft and made sure that the code I have for my copy of Windows would STILL be tied to both 7 and 10 if I wanted to roll back. Considering Windows 7 Ultimate was like hundreds of dollars, it better still work. If this is the issue I'm going to feel super silly.

But yeah I feel I've eliminated almost every hardware component at this point in time. Considering all the stress testing didn't cause a single issue i'm 100% sure its not the brand new Seasonic Focus I have (that I won in the raffle on here that came directly from a rep as well).

Thanks for the advice and such. I'm going to go nuts if I have to RMA this expensive as hell video card or the mobo or the CPU.

@Korrektor *I ran HCI memtest till OVER 1000%* on each instance with the ram at its 3066 XMP profile. Plus I had run old school memtest86 on stock as well.

I have not reseated the CPU even once so far, just to address your point, and I agree reseating it multiple times is unnecessary, and again I actually have not done it a single time. But I will try reseating the CPU as well perhaps tomorrow after work or my day off Saturday. One reason I want to do this anyway is to apply Noctua paste instead of the included cooler master paste that came with the AIO (when I was putting it on the block kept popping off and I'm SUPER ANAL about applying paste, so I dont just slap it back on, I wipe it off apply new stuff every time, and it actually popped off SO MANY TIMES that I _ran out_ of Noctua and had to use the included paste. I know the paste that comes with CM products is actually very good now a days compared to all the other builds I've done so I've been happy with the temps: dropped my temps a solid 20+ degrees load wise from the 212 evo I had and it dips to below 20C at idle some nights).

Maybe when I installed the new cooler which I got at the same time as the new GPU (I did a build for a friend, sold him my 1060 and we both got similar CM AIOs so we installed them same day), perhaps some of the thermal grease got in there or something as I was liberal with the included paste. Anything is possible. Again I'm pretty anal about the paste but when I ran out of Noctua I was kinda just getting frustrated and went a little liberal. The temps are acceptable anyway as I stated, runs VERY cool even with the OC (I hit my wall at 3800 but I dont need to up the vcore more than a little to get there so I'm fine with that speed). I doubt the Noctua will drop it even 1C than what came with the AIO, but since I want to reseat the CPU and check the socket this is probably what I will do.

Before I cleared the BIOS i was getting ALL SORTS of debug codes. Ranging from chipset to memory to CPU to just everything. I go with what they list on the Asrock website and stuff online: _this is literally *THE WORST MOTHERBOARD MANUAL* I have ever had or seen_. Just to pick on Asrock here for a second I will bring up a competitor: Gigabyte. Gigabyte manuals I've had in the past actually give you a lot of information. Not simply the codes, but A LOT of specifics for the board itself. _This included manual is basically in my opinion a quick start guide_ and not what I would call a manual. Just for reference my gigabyte manual for my 1155 board is 115 pages and ALL OF IT IS USEFUL INFORMATION. This manual is about 15 pages of English, with terrible information and then the other 100 pages are all the same thing repeated in other languages. This is me just ranting a bit about the manual, because I think its terrible and _am frankly embarrassed for Asrock for including it with a high end board_ (and for even calling it a manual to begin with).

This last BSOD reboot I got code 01 which is memory, but also suggests reseating the CPU as well. I've reseated this memory about a billion times already so thats the only thing I haven't really re-done in terms of hardware. Guess i'll do that and roll back from the CFU if my pc indeed auto updated to it. This is the FIRST AND ONLY debug code I've gotten since I cleared the BIOS hardcore overnight with the battery and such out. Haven't gotten once since either, but then again this happened this morning so my experience since this BSOD is limited.

But again I rain Firestrike Extreme stress all day while at work and it passed every loop and I didn't come home to a BSOD or any errors or anything.

Just getting a bit frustrated here as its gotten me to the point where I'm afraid to run GTA 5 which I would like to beat since I waited a long time to buy it till I did this new build (old build the PCIE slots are fried so only was about to use iGPU). I got one other crash one time in Civ 5 DX11 mode but it wasn't a BSOD or anything just a normal crash I think, so I dialed back the GPU oc to stock after that. Although I did run the stress today with it overclocked to what I know is stable just to see if that would trigger anything as well. Other than that though I've been running the GPU at stock since the BIOS clear.

*
Sorry that this post is all over the place and I probably repeated some information. I just got home from work and edited the post twice now because I saw a few people had replied and figured I'd edit it all into one post as I dont like multi posting (although I just realized this would have gotten me to 1k posts, ha!).*

I'm starting to now lean towards it being the CFU update, as I had beat the ENTIRETY OF DOOM, over 20 hours worth of playtime when I had the 1060 in here without a single crash, or BSOD (although I had gotten a few debug codes when restarting, but I chalked that up to the overclocking I was doing). and I believe that was before the CFU update. Then again maybe its a DX11 thing as DOOM was running Vulkan API. At this point I am still betting heavily on it being some sort of software thing considering the experiences I've had.

*Thanks again for the input from everyone. If I didn't do an @ at you its again just because I literally just stepped in the door from work and the first thing I did was check this thread.* I'll be tossing rep to everyone that gave me some input because I greatly appreciate it.

And any more is greatly appreciated as well. I read all of it and apply as much as I can/deem pertinent. I've built systems for over a decade now and never had such a problem. Thought it might be the new GPU but after all the stressing I've done on it I'm more confident than ever that its some sort of software issue either in Windows or DX.

And to everyone, don't worry, I'm only taking the actual advice and not listening to trolls. I also wont toss around degrees or the fact that I studied ECE for awhile at one of the top engineering schools in the world. Oh wait, I just did. I wont be more specific than that, and I'll admit I did not graduate doing ECE as I learned to hate it.


----------



## Korrektor

@kmac20
I still really think you should try to change something related to the memory, at least to try some presets from the software I recommended, especially play with ProcODT/RTT/CAD_BUS values but it's better just to try "safe" presets and manually input all the settings that the software will advise
For me default XMP didn't work well (despite it booted and worked in windows I had some random bsods, etc.), sometimes memory training failed on cold boots and rolled back to 2133, etc
Because of that I was forced to run the system on 3066 instead of 3200 before I figured everything out

For now I'm running on 3200 with tight timings and everything is fine, system cold boots, resets fine, I can play most games for 4+ hours without crashing (if the game is not bugged itself), etc

As I've said before you don't even need to pass this 1000% percent because synthetic tests can be not that representative (e.g. you can still crash in real workloads and this is no joke and can happen) 120-150% is enough. As for CPU stresstesting Linx is the most aggressive test that will reveal any problems much faster than aida or prime and you don't need to run it for hours

And don't spend time on this components replacement, in fact you seem to have working hardware but you're making yourself frustrating spending tons of time on this long test runs and reseating and this is not time effective and makes people feel bad and exhausted, and then you miss or forget something in the settings because of that, etc.

I'm not sure CFU can really cause any serious problems because I've updated to CFU just after its release and had no problems since then


----------



## kmac20

Again I haven't once reseated the CPU. The only things I reseated once or twice were the VGA and memory, and the VGA was only reseated the first week I got it (when I replaced the 1060 with the 1080) and one other time when I got a debug code related to the VGA which suggested I reseat it. The memory I also reseated a few times AWHILE AGO NOW, but that was also a something I had to do when I installed the AIO. Since then everything has stayed in place, not been touched or reseated once, so that has been for awhile now (on a scale of weeks).

I haven't really been frustrated by doing all the testing, as I've just done it all at work.

What I'm frustrated by is the crashes and BSODs themselves, as it seems as soon as I isolate it and get it to stop for awhile it pops up again in another place.

I do appreciate your advice though once again and will most likely try what you have suggested as soon as I'm able to.

Again I'm betting on it being some sort of software thing as this does seem to have cropped up after the update (I checked the date which is around the time I got the 1080 and before I started playing GTA 5, and as I said I beat the entirety of DOOM, over 20 hours of gameplay without a single crash on the 1060 and before the update). And again everything would run fine in safe mode when I got the BSOD loops and such. Also based on some event logs that happened when it looped it was throwing NVIDIA software into the BSOD codes/event logs and I uninstalled the NVIDIA HD audio driver as someone suggested in another thread it could be causing conflict with my realtek driver (which is what I use). Unfortunately I am not a software guy aside from knowledge of how it works and some VERY BASIC coding knowledge (although I am currently trying to teach myself python), and I am very much a hardware guy,

Once again thank you for your input and to everyone else that has given me advice. I agree 100% that I have working hardware which is again why I've been betting more and more towards it being some sort of software issue than anything. Especially since after the last fresh install of Windows this is the first BSOD I've had and it seems both times I did a fresh install no problems cropped up right away. The CFU has slightly predated a lot of these problems and post dated the entire play through of DOOM so I am now leaning towards that causing some issues.

Off my topic but on another topic in this thread: HWINFO accurately displays my Ryzen temperatures. And I'm on BIOS 3.00 The biggest issue I've had with my board is the abysmal manual that I'm hesitant to even call a manual. Quick start guide is a more accurate description in my mind.

Also I'm in recovery and used to do some really hardcore drugs daily, dope mostly, and i would rant and rave about insignificant things unrelated to the actual conversation going on. And I'd nod off mid sentence.


----------



## kmac20

Just a little note: although these problems did in fact start popping up THE VERY WEEK the fall creators update was released, I do not have it. I'm on version 1703, creators update is 1709. Mines from April. Pre ryzen optimizations perhaps? Maybe updating it to that will actually resolve issues?

I dont want to introduce new variables here but then again thats an old version of windows. Very odd, it said it was current too.


----------



## Brightmist

Nvidia HD Audio driver is for monitors with speakers, it shouldn't be causing conflicts with onboard audio. It's not necessary if you aren't using those or don't have those.
If you're suspecting Nvidia drivers creating issues, I'd suggest not installing bloatware like geforce experience, 3D Vision drivers etc. Also standart uninstalling procedure of safe mode DDU into clean driver installation.
I suggest you install creator's update as it had noticeable performance imrovements even on desktop usage. I doubt it'll fix your issues but I don't think it'll create new ones either.

If you're getting random BSODs, it's probably a stability issue, either RAM or CPU. Stress tests might not catch it since you're really stressing one or two things at a time and games might be superior in this regard.
I suggest you do overnight HCI to 1500%+ because it takes for a while for it to spit out an error(I once got one around 1350%)
Also try lowering your VDDP to 0.85V since The Stilt said to lower that if you're stable in memory testing but crashing during gaming.
If nothing fixes random BSODs, you're gonna have to retest everything in different configurations I think.


----------



## TH558

I got an error at 850%. I guess my system isn't fully stable. Just waiting for that bios to drop so I can start tweaking it again. Is it important to let HCI pass 2000%?


----------



## TH558

I get an error when trying to run Atuning or OCCT. This happens even at stock settings. It first happened about a month ago when I was OCing RAM. Is it possible that I could've corrupted the windows installation?

Atuning Error


OCCT Error


----------



## Brightmist

Overnight HCI should be enough. Although if you're seeing abnormal behavior on other applications, especially games, it just might not be stable even if it passes HCI.

It might not be corrupt Windows installation but just unstable RAM OC causing problems.

Stabilizing RAM OC first is the key to having a stable system imo.


----------



## TH558

It used to run OCCT and atuning fine with unstable RAM.Even if i run the ram at a much lower speed it still wont run those two programs. Even some games don't work. I think it might be a corrupt installation. That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## drkCrix

@TH558

I had the same issue with Atunning until I enabled CSM in the Bios ( On Boot page in BIOS near the bottom )

Once I did that the error went away.


----------



## stanthorus

2 days before I told I was not abled to put my fan in very great control.
After 2 days, I am very capable of x370 taichi setting, I set monitoring the tcrl temp as I did in asus board also. And successfully pull my aegis gaming ram 3000mhz up to 3200 with no effort. Only tweak voltage to 1.375 and free to go. And run my [email protected] in 1.35v with very great temp below 80C.
So far I would say taichi is the best motherboard.


----------



## kmac20

I've tried slamming multiple things at once for this very reason.

As stated I've run HCI to over 1000% on all the free memory possible, AND i've run memtest86 to make sure that memory used up by system and page file was tested as well. Nothings wrong with the memory I can guarantee that much.

Also: I have not tweaked memory at all except setting the speed to 3066 through XMP. Its rated for 3200 but not stable there so I run it at 3066. It passed HCI at that speed and it passed memtest at default so again I have definitively ruled memory out.

I do have a monitor with speakers built in and sometimes it would default to that. Which is why I removed the HD feature from nvidia.

I think I will follow your advice and do a fresh install (with DDU of course) of nvidia (they have new drivers anyway) without ANYTHING EXCEPT the drivers. cant hurt. Thanks for input.


----------



## carinae

Hello, I need help on figuring out what's going on with PC and hopefully get a direction on where to find a solution. I'm running Ryzen 1700 on stock (AUTO) with 3200ghz FlareX XMP. Right now, the CPU temp reading is 96c and even went to 105c+. It's still running but slow and Ryzen Master reads 0.6ghz clock speeds. The PC restarts when I run multiple apps. But it is slow. I tried google with keywords but nothing relevant is coming up as I probably do not know the keyword to search for. Please help me.

Here are some other background details:
The PC was coming off Sleep when it first booted on its own. Error was 00 that I know is CPU. It fails to boot.
I reset the CMOS and back with the default BIOS. This is where it is now as described above.

I used to run the cpu at 3.7ghz but I set it back to AUTO (Which I assumed was the default since there are no other options than MANUAL) for temp issues when rendering longer minutes. I followed Tech YES City video on youtube.

BIOS version is 3.00.

Thank you very much


----------



## Korrektor

@stanthorus
For me the Tctl temps binding works not pleasant just in terms of acoustics - because of random short temp spikes during activity fans often ramp up and down multiple times and that sounds annoying.
So I suppose that users can still safely go with socket temps (you just need to determine your peak max temps of the socket sensor to bulid the fancurve) and it is preffered way in terms of acoustics.
I can't see any serious evil in going that way. But ofc with Tctl you're safer

As for the other comments glad to hear it. Most of the problems I experienced with this board were just lack of technical knowledge especially in terms of RAM timings and settings

@carinae
Use Hwinfo64 or Ryzen master for reading the correct temps. If you have 1700 then you should have no temp offset, but if you have 1700x then check for Tdie temperature in Hwinfo (which is the real one without +20 degree offset)
For me it sounds like you have too big voltage or bad CPU contact (so your CPU is throttling hard). It simply can't be that hot at 3.7, my temps are 73 max even in most agressive tests at [email protected] volts on noctua d-15
forget all the mess with the p-states and just use basic overclock (e.g. type in 3700 frequency @1.35 volts on the first page or whatever you want), don't use offsets for voltages, just manually type in desired one. This is the only way to be fully sure that you're running on the right voltage and not dangerous 1.5 or something. For some reason people tend to use offset but I don't get the point because it is just as simple to put it manually (e.g. you just type in something like 1.35 instead of 0.22, it's three digits in both cases).

I don't know if that video you mentioned use p-states overclock but for most people OCing without using them is just as safe and much simplier
You need to also apply ryzen power plan in windows.
In fact even if you have hardcore fixed voltage and frequency you're fine because CPU will still drop the current and even the voltage (if you have cool&quiet and c6 enabled) so it will consume almost the same amount of power in idle (~30 watts I guess) and have low temps (my idle temps are about 30 degrees on avg)

=====
Just a short list what to do -
1) reset the bios
2) input desired frequency and fixed voltage (in your case it will be something like 3700 and 1.35, you can put higher or lower voltage later)
Again, don't be afraid of your CPU running at fixed frequency

3) boot in windows and apply ryzen optimized power plan (if you have none then download x370 am4 chipset driver from AMD)

Run any CPU stresstest (prime95, aida, etc)
If your temps are still skyrocketing (watch the ryzen master or Tdie hwinfo64 temps, not the other sources) - they you just seem to have poor CPU cooler contact
Safe temps are about 75 max. But I'd prefer something in range of 70 for everyday use

p.s. And of course it can be just the bad cooler or bad fan curves. Ensure that your fans are running fine and you connected them to the MB. Check their RPM in hwinfo64 or in bios. What cooler do you use?


----------



## M3tabaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Welcome to Overclock.net!
> 
> That's a nice first post you have there. It sounds like you nailed it with your configuration - 4Ghz at 1.266 is a great number for Ryzen, especially with your RAM at 3200. Extra kudos for making sure you're prime stable.
> 
> When you find your final top OC, I recommend you try a blend of tests and load up the IMC with prime set to custom and full saturation of the system RAM in the background. If your machine passes that test, then you'll be bulletproof.
> 
> I've got one question though - why did you switch from water to air? Were you having trouble with the block?
> 
> Rep for solid first post and for your classy attitude towards dealing with a troll.


Thank you I appreciate









There are 2 reasons why I went on air : 1- all components arrived 4/5 days earlier than expected - only missing part was the EK AM4 mounting plate ...my geek's dark side couldn't wait as it was a Friday







2- I never had any failure with my wc custom loop, but just in case something happens, having an easy altenative makes me feel better







(had only one old Intel oem cooler as spare before).

Regarding my 1600X I guess I'm a bit lucky. After playing with Pstates and getting a few crashes I left as much bios settings as possible on auto, disabled CoolNQuite, C6 and core performance boost, both LLC at level 2, 1.31875V CPU voltage and 0.06875 in offset et voilà









XMP profile 1 and all at stock for the RAM as I'm not an expert in this area - will maybe try to OC a bit the RAM when finished with CPU.

The CPU and offset voltages are not final, I was just happy with the results and decided to stay like this for the last week. Maybe I could lower the CPU voltage and decrease the offset to gain a bit more efficiency.

SOC in HWinfo64 is reported at 1.106V so I guess that's one of the settings I left on auto.


----------



## barbz127

Hi all, assembled a taichi (bios 3.2) and a 1700 last night along with 16gb lot of flare x 3200mhz

Not sure where to go from..

Windows runs stable with xmp settings but if I shutdown and start the PC it takes a few attempts, then boots with failsafe values (2400mhz not 3200mhz), I've tried dropping the memory speed down to 3066 and 2933 without luck (same boot issues).

Second one I can get it running at 3.8ghz at 1.30v using ryzen master but if I set the CPU speed and voltage (the setting directly below) and boot it runs without issue but still runs at 3.2ghz (tested this with ram set to auto).

Sometimes windows will report 1.6 GHz or there abouts after tweaking these.

Some footage I have seen of people overclocking this board show people setting the voltage value under the CPU speed and others lower on the oc tweaker page for vcore.

Any ideas? I don't want to push for 4ghz but 3.9 with 3200mhz memory would be great.

Thank you


----------



## alexandrebr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barbz127*
> 
> Hi all, assembled a taichi (bios 3.2) and a 1700 last night along with 16gb lot of flare x 3200mhz
> 
> Not sure where to go from..
> 
> Windows runs stable with xmp settings but if I shutdown and start the PC it takes a few attempts, then boots with failsafe values (2400mhz not 3200mhz), I've tried dropping the memory speed down to 3066 and 2933 without luck (same boot issues).


Attempts may mean memory training. Were you running the system with default settings when failsafe values were automatically applied? If I'm not making a mistake, values are reverted to default when oc fails.

Anyway, load optimized defaults, save and exit, enter the bios again and, for FlareX, you may use these settings (voltage: 1.35):


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barbz127*
> 
> Second one I can get it running at 3.8ghz at 1.30v using ryzen master but if I set the CPU speed and voltage (the setting directly below) and boot it runs without issue but still runs at 3.2ghz (tested this with ram set to auto).
> 
> Sometimes windows will report 1.6 GHz or there abouts after tweaking these.
> 
> Some footage I have seen of people overclocking this board show people setting the voltage value under the CPU speed and others lower on the oc tweaker page for vcore.
> 
> Any ideas? I don't want to push for 4ghz but 3.9 with 3200mhz memory would be great.
> 
> Thank you


Ryzen Master may apply certain oc settings but that doesn't mean it's stable. If, @default and using the indicated settings for RAM, your system is working as expected, you may try increase cpu clock/voltage. I suggest starting by watching this video to get used to UEFI options:






After that you can follow any tutorial found @YT.


----------



## lowdog

Ok got 64GB TridentZ b-die stable @ 3200MHz....all that was needed was a slight bump in vcore.....3333MHz is however a no go at this point.


----------



## barbz127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexandrebr*
> 
> Attempts may mean memory training. Were you running the system with default settings when failsafe values were automatically applied? If I'm not making a mistake, values are reverted to default when oc fails.
> 
> Anyway, load optimized defaults, save and exit, enter the bios again and, for FlareX, you may use these settings (voltage: 1.35):
> 
> 
> Ryzen Master may apply certain oc settings but that doesn't mean it's stable. If, @default and using the indicated settings for RAM, your system is working as expected, you may try increase cpu clock/voltage. I suggest starting by watching this video to get used to UEFI options:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that you can follow any tutorial found @YT.


Thankyou, I'll try tweaking the memory as you suggest.
For testing I had loaded defaults and setting xmp mode at 3200mhz. Windows and hours of prime and realbench were ok but it freaked at the cold boot.

A friend had similar issues with his rog and resolved it by increasing soc voltage, would that be worth testing?

CPU oc is under contract now, I had to go the pstate method. I'll sort the ram out then push the CPU a bit harder.

Thankyou


----------



## alexandrebr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barbz127*
> 
> Thankyou, I'll try tweaking the memory as you suggest.
> For testing I had loaded defaults and setting xmp mode at 3200mhz. Windows and hours of prime and realbench were ok but it freaked at the cold boot.
> 
> A friend had similar issues with his rog and resolved it by increasing soc voltage, would that be worth testing?
> 
> CPU oc is under contract now, I had to go the pstate method. I'll sort the ram out then push the CPU a bit harder.
> 
> Thankyou


At first make sure RAM is stable. I'd use the indicated values before increasing SoC voltage; I mean, auto is enough just to test ram OC/timings.

EDIT: e.g., I'm waiting my Taichi but using my current MB, GB AB350 Gaming 3, XMP used to give me memory training from time to time; the difference here consists of not loading failsafe values (system would finally boot @3200). After using manual timings/settings/voltage, training never happened again.


----------



## lowdog

BLAH! spoke too soon, intermittent mini black screen when changing pages on internet - flashes black then the page comes up







......faaaaaark more investigating


----------



## carinae

@Korrektor - Thank you for the help. As of now, I reset the BIOS and re-sit the CPU and cooler. Temps are reading 96c-ish on 3.13 Ghz. Same reading with Ryzen Master and HWMonitor. The settings are set at default (After CMOS).

Some observations, Nothing is hot: CPU cooler, air around CPU, cooler radiator and air blowing out of the radiator.

My cooler is ID-Cooling Frostflow.

Yes, problem still persists. Is there anything else I could try?


----------



## Korrektor

@carinae
If this is watercooler unit, maybe your waterpump failed, or you can confirm it is working properly?
Dual section AIO water should me more than enough even for the OC. If you're getting that high temps even on stock settings for me it sounds like failed pump or just faulty CPU unit but in fact I haven't heard about similar cases. Also check if your cooler tubing is not overbended


----------



## kmac20

I'm sorry youre getting 96C ? Am I understanding that right?

Are you SURE you have the cooler seated right? You didn't use peanut butter instead of paste, right?







If you are korrektor is 100% right its either a fault cooler or a faulty chip. That almost makes me want to go to my empire quote of "THAT'S NOT TRUE, THAT'SIMPOSSIBLE!"


----------



## barbz127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barbz127*
> 
> Thankyou, I'll try tweaking the memory as you suggest.
> For testing I had loaded defaults and setting xmp mode at 3200mhz. Windows and hours of prime and realbench were ok but it freaked at the cold boot.
> 
> A friend had similar issues with his rog and resolved it by increasing soc voltage, would that be worth testing?
> 
> CPU oc is under contract now, I had to go the pstate method. I'll sort the ram out then push the CPU a bit harder.
> 
> Thankyou


No luck after loading those settings or all the ones that I could find.

No luck wither resetting bios, enabling xmp with 3200 and a higher soc.

Can boot cold with xmp down clocked to 2800mhz

Open to all help.

Thank you


----------



## Tim F

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexandrebr*
> 
> I would start by setting standard memory clock instead of "XMP". After that, you can try cpu clock/voltage adjustments until it's possible to determine its limits. When you reach the desired cpu clock, you can raise the RAM clock, preferably setting timings manually. If system starts failing (no boot/crash/bsod), you can tweak RAM voltage, timings, ProcODT, etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightmist*
> 
> With 3200RAM, I'd also do:
> LLC3/SOC LLC3
> VSoC 1.025-1.05
> DRAM up to 1.4V
> VDDP 0.85VI
> PLL 1.75V
> 1.05Prom 1.03V
> 
> I'd start with RAM overclock. Stabilizing that first, preferably using tightened The Stilt timings, leaving it overnight in HCI.
> Then doing a CPU overclock upping Vcore and testing stability.
> As long as you got RAM OC down first, it should be easomy to stabilize the CPU.


OK so I've done all this RAM is at 3333MHz, I've used the settings that people are posting for the G-Skillz 3200 RAM. The CPU speed will go to 3800. If I go higher it simply won't boot at all into BIOS and I have to reset. I find this a bit odd. Went to 1.275V to reach 3800. I've gone to 1.35 trying to get to 3900 but it hasn't worked. Should I go higher? Not sure what to do next. It is completely stable at 3800.


----------



## alexandrebr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barbz127*
> 
> No luck after loading those settings or all the ones that I could find.
> 
> No luck wither resetting bios, enabling xmp with 3200 and a higher soc.
> 
> Can boot cold with xmp down clocked to 2800mhz
> 
> Open to all help.
> 
> Thank you


Turn off your system, remove battery for 5 minutes, put it back, install only 1 RAM stick and try again. Run a memory test and check if errors occur. After that test the other stick. FlareX uses B-Die and is supposed to work even with higher clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim F*
> 
> OK so I've done all this RAM is at 3333MHz, I've used the settings that people are posting for the G-Skillz 3200 RAM. The CPU speed will go to 3800. If I go higher it simply won't boot at all into BIOS and I have to reset. I find this a bit odd. Went to 1.275V to reach 3800. I've gone to 1.35 trying to get to 3900 but it hasn't worked. Should I go higher? Not sure what to do next. It is completely stable at 3800.


Silicon lottery.


----------



## Tasm

Mine is behaving strangly:

- It wont load the BIOS setting everytime i power it on. Only if i reboot it.

I mean, the first time i power off my system, the cpu will get stuck at 1500 MHz. Then, i reboot and it will be fine. I shut it down and on the next boot, 1500 MHz again.

This thing is driving me nuts. Specially, because i had another Taichi that didnt had any bug of this sort!

Do i have a faulty board? Because i am starting to think that way.


----------



## Brightmist

Go higher if it's cool enough under stress testing

Do like 50 Mhz steps tho if you're around CPU's limit


----------



## newls1

is there a trick to get back into bios when you have fast boot set to enabled? cant seem to get back in, and do not want to clear cmos if i dont have too.. thanks


----------



## pschorr1123

you can download and install Restart to UEFI ver:1.0.5 off of Asrock's site. you run it when you are in windows then it will restart in the bios for you


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pschorr1123*
> 
> you can download and install Restart to UEFI ver:1.0.5 off of Asrock's site. you run it when you are in windows then it will restart in the bios for you


thank you!


----------



## kmac20

I triggered another crash (another ATTEMPT TO WRITE TO READ ONLY MEMORY) by slamming the PC hard. I had P95 running in large FFT mode to stress both power and a bit of RAM, and Furmark running at max res on my main monitor.

This was with GPU and CPU overclocked. I'm going to slam it again with GPU and CPU at stock, respectively, to see if its perhaps the GPU itself or my CPU overclock at this point.

@Korrektor I know you recommended I up my SOC voltage. This is something I'm going to try. I also realized I had the LLC for SOC set to auto instead of one I should have set it to.

What is the default SOC voltage and what would people recommend upping it to, in case it is the SOC voltage that needs tweaking?

Maybe my overclock voltage on my CPU is slightly too low as I tried to lower it once I found I was stable at 3.8. I haven't tried to go past 3.8, and I haven't pushed the ram even to 3200, its at 3066.

I was watching my wattages on my GPU and CPU total (SOC and core), the GPU was hitting about 220-240w max, and the CPU was going from like 180-200W. I have a brand new Seasonic 850w so I know my power consumption is within a reasonable range. Aside from all that I just have ram running at 1.35v (I uppded it a bit just in case although it was stable at HCI over 1000% as I've stated) and aside from that just a gaming keyboard, gaming mouse, and a small CM water pump. So I at least know my power consumption isn't causing any issues.

Gonna try slamming it again with large FFT and FurMark with GPU at default now, see if it makes it past where it did before on the stress. If not i'm going to do stock everything and slam it again.

Still could be some sort of software thing but I'm gonna keep slamming it at defaults and tweaks to see if it is a hardware tweak I need to make or if it actually is software, now that I've managed to make it BSOD while slamming it in this fashion and not have to worry about needing to reinstall Windows a billionth time.

Edit:

I see its a side by side error in event viewer. I'll copy and paste the exact error here:
Quote:


> Activation context generation failed for "c:\program files\amd\cim\bin64\SetACL64.exe". Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFC,processorArchitecture="amd64",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",version="8.0.50608.0" could not be found. Please use sxstrace.exe for detailed diagnosis.


I know I can use SXStrace to output some information on this. Anyone familiar with sxstrace? As I've said i'm not really a software guy. Seems though like it is something software related like I thought, unless side by side errors can be caused by hardware issues? I'm not very familiar with the software side.

From some reading I've done online it seems like I might be missing a Microsoft Visual C++ runtime of some kind. Any easy fix to this? Can I download all of the runtimes for C++? Or update windows to add them all perhaps?

I can reintsall the Visual C++ runtimes from the Microsoft website. Lists all of them. Could download and reinstall them all. Might not even have some of the most recent ones. I'm assuming games and things like FurMark are dependent on them. Would reinstalling them help? Should I run the sxstrace first and see which one is missing?

Should I run a windows update first and perhaps it will reinstall it? I know certain steam games install Visual C++ runtimes when you run them for the first time. Perhaps one overwrote something that is needed for other programs that broke some dependencies? (I'm more familiar with dependencies in Linux as its, well, easy, by design to know them).

Am I even on the right path with this line of thinking?

Double edit: The stressing has made it about 10 mins past where it crashed last time with the GPU at default. But then again the last BSOD before I slammed it like this was when it was at default everything too. Should I just stop slamming it for the moment, run the sxstrace and see if I'm missing any of the Visual runtimes?

Editx334343:

So i did an sxstrace and parsead it into a text file. The problem is I dont understand some of whats written here. Not sure what exactly I'm not understanding, or what files I'm missing. Seems like a bunch of stuff that it attempted to probe in the Windows\system32 and Windows\assembly appears to not exist? Or cannot find the manifest for? I could copy paste it or send it to someone if someone here is able to decipher what it is im trying to read.

Ok nevermind, I found the error here:
Quote:


> ERROR: Cannot resolve reference Microsoft.VC80.MFC,processorArchitecture="amd64",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",version="8.0.50608.0".
> ERROR: Activation Context generation failed.


Any ideas anyone as to whats missing? I'm running sfc right n ow in powershell but will probably do a full windows update after and then possibly reinstall all the visual runtimes as its clearly related to visual runtimes as it crashes from games and 3d stress tests.

SFC found nothing and resolved nothing. Gonna run windows update, update to the new update or whatever, then reintsall all the visaul C++ runtimes (majorgeek has a very useful file that reinstalls ALL of them, and correctly too, so we'll take it from here).

*
BIG SORRY FOR THIS LONG POST AND IT BEING MORE THAN LIKELY IN THE WRONG THREAD, but you guys have been helpful and I figured if anyone here knew the solution that I might as well ask here first before making another thread somewhere else.*


----------



## kmac20

I BELIEVE I FIXED IT. Reinstalled the Visual C++ runtimes. In case anyone needs there is a SUPER USEFUL DOWNLOAD on major geek that installs all 18 of the runtimes for you at once. So instead of needing to go through over 3 pages of Windows downloads (which now for SOME YOU NEED AN ACCOUNT?) you download the file from Major Geek, run it as admin, it pops up a command prompt, press Y, and it installs 18 runtimes for you.

I'm going to guess that a newer runtime file got overwritten by an older one causing the SXS error. As all of us who play steam know, especially some older games, occassionally when you run an older game for the first time it will "install" runtimes, even if you already have them. I believe perhaps loading up maybe DoDS or HL2 EP 2 or a game along those lines which "installs" older runtimes perhaps over wrote a newer one which is utilized in DX11. Which was giving me the sxs errors on the file in the AMD folder SetACL64.exe (which is related to chipset and or video drivers I believe).

That file saved me probably a few hours of downloading and installing in the right order (plus theres even one runtime that installs something to the wrong location, this download from majorgeek fixes that as well) after as you all know already having spent hours trying to pin this problem down in the first pllace.

I am NOT 100% SURE IT IS FIXED YET. I just did all of this maybe a few minutes ago. But I do know I can run the .exe and not immediately get a SXS error prompt anymore. So thats at least a step in the right direction if not the full solution. I guess the next step is to play some GTA 5 or slam it hard again with FurMark and p95 overnight, again at defaults and then dial my overclocks back in.

To everyone who gave me advice and input, I once again have greatly appreciated it. If I forgot to rep you I'm sorry, I tried to rep a bunch of you who attempted to help me.

I still will appreciate any more advice, and if you are able to read my last post and then this one and figure out if this all makes sense to you, and that I most likely found the problem, I would appreciate that as well as I'm not 100% sure, but I'm 99% sure it's probably fixed. Again, time to go test it. But considering I had narrowed it down to software (in my mind at least, as you all know I eliminated pretty much every hardware aspect) I would thank you once again for your time and input.

HERE'S HOPING ITS FIXED!























Edit I found this thread actually after I did all this https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?92764-Ryzen-Chipset-Driver-17-10-(Released-4-20-17)&s=97b1500408f7cc0c7bb8453678251083&p=647041&viewfull=1#post647041

*Which seems to imply it is the ryzen chipset drivers causing the issue.* I believe I was on the 16 version beforehand when I had the 1060 and the 17 now so that would make sense.


----------



## barbz127

Can anyone tell me if when setting memory timings from the oc tweaker tab will it overwrite the same settings that exist under the advanced tab? Or would I need to update in both places?

Still trying to track down all the memory options from the ryzen timing checker.

Thank you


----------



## Brightmist

Just use the one in OC Tweaker tab, it lacks one or two but it's got enough stuff.
The other tab has like half the things in hex, it's annoying.


----------



## M3tabaron

EK waterblock back on duty







but so far no way of going up to 4100Mhz stable as I didn't want to go over 1.42v CPU voltage.
Got lots of crashes up to 1.38v cpu, 0.05 and lower offsets. Bios boot errors like 00, 0E, 06 and 78 all over the place









I will see next weekend if new bios with multibug fix is finally out ...or not









So far I stopped at 4050Mhz stable (prime95 large FFT) with Tdie 64°c max







. Nailed down voltage to 1.33125v CPU, 0.06875 offset.
Core VID was between 1.281v and 1.294v under 100% load.

With LLC at level 2 VRM temps were a bit high for my taste at 56°c max.

Will maybe try again with LLC at level 3 (VRM were at 53°c max with cpu voltage at 1.34375v and offset at 0.08125, core VID between 1.294v and 1.306v at 100% load ...but Tdie was going up to 67°c).

Cheers


----------



## TH558

56° isn't high at all for VRMs. Mine is usually 57-60 under load with CPU set to 1.41v LLC2


----------



## barbz127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexandrebr*
> 
> Attempts may mean memory training. Were you running the system with default settings when failsafe values were automatically applied? If I'm not making a mistake, values are reverted to default when oc fails.
> 
> Anyway, load optimized defaults, save and exit, enter the bios again and, for FlareX, you may use these settings (voltage: 1.35):
> 
> 
> Ryzen Master may apply certain oc settings but that doesn't mean it's stable. If, @default and using the indicated settings for RAM, your system is working as expected, you may try increase cpu clock/voltage. I suggest starting by watching this video to get used to UEFI options:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that you can follow any tutorial found @YT.


Hi all,

I have cleared bios, loaded these settings run windows and run prime for an hour without issue. I've also run 5 passes through memtest.

Still having the problem of cold starting the PC and memory training before it gets reset to 2400mhz.

I have tried aswll as the above settings soc to 1.1 LLC 2 with the same issues (mem at 1.35v).

I have tried 3066 and 29xx and have the same cold start memory training.

2800 is the only speed that will boot 100% of the time

Any ideas?

Thankyou
Paul


----------



## datonyb

yes try
geardown mode = on
bank group swap = off
bank group swap alt = enabled
and am4 advanced boot training to = auto

my taichi wont even try to boot with geardown off, and i get the cold boot loop and reset if i dont use am4 boot training
i am using gskill 3200 ram as well with b dies so we have very similar systems


----------



## TH558

For some reason these RAM slots work much better for me than the other two.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> For some reason these RAM slots work much better for me than the other two.


I could be wrong, But unless you are running 4 sticks those are the slots that are supposed to be used in the first place. It mentions it in the manual to fill slots A2 and B2
although there are some outliers that people have reported them working better for them and their sticks in A1 and B1


----------



## kmac20

Welp I thought that would fix it but it didn't. GTA 5 still crashing. No BSOD currently but its still crashing with a gfx_d3d_init error. God damnit.


----------



## Thesis

Guys thanks a lot for all the useful info, first time posting here. I've been reading A LOT for a few months now and i just want to say that i am very happy to be an owner of a taichi board, along with flarex 3200 cl14 16gb kit and a r7 1800x. I've been running 3.9 and 4.0 ghz on the cpu and 3200+ on the memory since day1, all thanks to this thread (and the asus rog one), but i only recently got 100% stable under all situations (games, IBT AVX, memtest etc) with good performance and lower temps. Here is a few screens:





Special thanks to @chew and @the stilt for helping me optimizing and stabilizing RAM speed and timings, and of course to the guys creating the threads.








Kudos to ASRock for an overall superb hardware (please work on the bios..)


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> For some reason these RAM slots work much better for me than the other two.


yeah, those are the slots you should be using in the first place, it says in the manual


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> 56° isn't high at all for VRMs. Mine is usually 57-60 under load with CPU set to 1.41v LLC2


I love this board 1.375V at 3.85Ghz and under max load my VRM is at 62C after 20min of encoding a movie.

CPU temp at 72-75C i heard as long as it stays around 80C or lower my chip will last. All i need is 5-7 years at the max anyways i'll probably end up selling my chip in 3 years anyways if not sooner if Ryzen 2 has 15% IPC improvements and 10%+ higher frequency.


----------



## kmac20

Started getting debug code 68 again. God damnit.

I think the crash is specifically related to GTA5 from what i've found out online. At least this one that gives me an error. But I'm also getting some event viewer stuff telling me my gpu driver stopped and started up again. That might be from some overclocking while I was benchmarking though, not sure.

I dont like the error 68 popping up twice today though first debug codes since I "fixed" everything in the BIOS and such.

Also related to guy above me I've got mine at 3.8 and at about 1.3225 v? You might be able to drop it significantly that seems a bit high vcore for 3.8


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Started getting debug code 68 again. God damnit.
> 
> I think the crash is specifically related to GTA5 from what i've found out online. At least this one that gives me an error. But I'm also getting some event viewer stuff telling me my gpu driver stopped and started up again. That might be from some overclocking while I was benchmarking though, not sure.
> 
> I dont like the error 68 popping up twice today though first debug codes since I "fixed" everything in the BIOS and such.
> 
> Also related to guy above me I've got mine at 3.8 and at about 1.3225 v? You might be able to drop it significantly that seems a bit high vcore for 3.8


is is the event viewer the same as windows hardware errors? (WHEA) errors? just curious as I have heard people talk about them a lot but I have never had one, at least according to hwinfo64 so I am not sure how detailed the descriptions are. if not having hwinfo 64 open and keeping an eye out for errors might be useful. *although how useful is relative. as I said Ive messed with many settings and its never told me I have gotten one.

also with code 68 its listed as
61 - 91 Chipset initialization error. Please press reset or clear CMOS., I fixed this as It would appear every few boots and clearing cmos was no help at all.
I think that was the fault code where I had to reseat the CPU (just went looking through old posts but I cant find if I mentioned it or if I mentioned exactly what code it was) but this is the kind of thing I meant when I said the bios codes don't actually match what is happening in these systems. as the codes posted and in the manuals are pretty deeply ingrained into old intel systems and few things "match up" with these systems.


----------



## chew*

New betas in hand for taichi/fatality addressing more issues/bugs. Work in progress. Soon.


----------



## silent12

really good to know, thanks for the info Chew*


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> New betas in hand for taichi/fatality addressing more issues/bugs. Work in progress. Soon.


Awwww, can I have one









Wifey will soon inherit this X370 Fat Pro as I'm moving on to the X399 Fat


----------



## barbz127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> New betas in hand for taichi/fatality addressing more issues/bugs. Work in progress. Soon.


Is there a list of known issues with the current release?

Thank you


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Started getting debug code 68 again. God damnit.
> 
> I think the crash is specifically related to GTA5 from what i've found out online. At least this one that gives me an error. But I'm also getting some event viewer stuff telling me my gpu driver stopped and started up again. That might be from some overclocking while I was benchmarking though, not sure.
> 
> I dont like the error 68 popping up twice today though first debug codes since I "fixed" everything in the BIOS and such.
> 
> Also related to guy above me I've got mine at 3.8 and at about 1.3225 v? You might be able to drop it significantly that seems a bit high vcore for 3.8


Sadly no haha i lost big time haha

All good sometimes i lose sometimes i win the lottery


----------



## barbz127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> yes try
> geardown mode = on
> bank group swap = off
> bank group swap alt = enabled
> and am4 advanced boot training to = auto
> 
> my taichi wont even try to boot with geardown off, and i get the cold boot loop and reset if i dont use am4 boot training
> i am using gskill 3200 ram as well with b dies so we have very similar systems


Thank you, with those tweaks I can boot to windows at 3200mhz.

I've been testing prime95 blend tests but crash at 10 minutes or just before; memory has been run through memtest86 at these settings for 8 hours and no errors. I can only assume it's CPU related (3.8 @ 1.30) but will.test that tomorrow when I have time.

I played a couple of hours of pubg without error.

Open to suggestions.

Thank you


----------



## CharlieWheelie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> New betas in hand for taichi/fatality addressing more issues/bugs. Work in progress. Soon.


Sorry for posting here, but it is the best place to hangout









I have the Killer SLI and a new BIOS came out this morning 3.4









I tried flashing and the Computer says NOOOOOO

It is not seen by the Bios, the old 3.2 version is, so i tried the Global EU and Chinese links and all the same.
I have not tried the WIN version as i don't wanna screw things up, i shall leave that to more experienced guys.

Chew ?


----------



## datonyb

you could try some other things (one by one of course)

i run soc at 1.05v now (used to use 1.1 not needed anymore, some guys have said its more stable at 1.05 than 1.1)

or
cpu volts 1.325 or 1.35 (i was stable at 1.3 and 3.9ghz but to run my ram at 3333 i needed to run 1.325, it seems i have a better than average low volting cpu though)

and lastly test a little more on the ram volts maybe ? 1.375


----------



## LenFitTech

Hey guys has anyone experienced constant crashing in linux? It mainly happens when loading a program but it also sometimes happens when it is idle. It is very random but it can happen after a couple days or immediately after a boot. Very frustrating.

I called AMD and will do their troubleshooting steps and hopefully I don't need to replace my CPU but I might have to. They supposedly released CPU with a linux bug and it sounds similar to my situation. I received my 1700 in June if that helps.


----------



## attaboy685

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LenFitTech*
> 
> Hey guys has anyone experienced constant crashing in linux? It mainly happens when loading a program but it also sometimes happens when it is idle. It is very random but it can happen after a couple days or immediately after a boot. Very frustrating.
> 
> I called AMD and will do their troubleshooting steps and hopefully I don't need to replace my CPU but I might have to. They supposedly released CPU with a linux bug and it sounds similar to my situation. I received my 1700 in June if that helps.


Linux systems with some affected ryzen cpus can crash while heavy compiling.
You can check if your cpu is "bugged" running the "kill ryzen" script (just google it, you can find some very userfull threads on the phoronix forum).
Amd is replacing affected ryzen cpus, of course they will make you run a lot of tests first.
Anyway, is your system at stock?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barbz127*
> 
> Is there a list of known issues with the current release?
> 
> Thank you


3.2

Multi bug requiring you to use pstate overclock and pstate voltage/offsets.

Ram compatibility changed.

Wandering voltage when using offsets.

Llc settings change when changing other settings.

Currently all being addressed in the betas before it hits public release.


----------



## newls1

Guys, have a strange issue all of a sudden. PC and OC have been so rock solid as of late, and now upon every single reboot or cold boot, I get "OC" on my debug display. After 2-3 hits of the reset button, corrects it, and all is fine until next reboot. IDEAS???? This just popped up, never done this before


----------



## Thesis

@newls1, I only remember getting this from time to time when i was running an unstable overclock for ram, along with error 78 or something like that.
You sure you are 100% stable, especially from cold boots?


----------



## barbz127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> you could try some other things (one by one of course)
> 
> i run soc at 1.05v now (used to use 1.1 not needed anymore, some guys have said its more stable at 1.05 than 1.1)
> 
> or
> cpu volts 1.325 or 1.35 (i was stable at 1.3 and 3.9ghz but to run my ram at 3333 i needed to run 1.325, it seems i have a better than average low volting cpu though)
> 
> and lastly test a little more on the ram volts maybe ? 1.375


Thankyou, ran 30 minutes of prime blend before I left for work at 1.32v without issue. Will see if I can get it lower tonight.


----------



## Thesis

For my buddy Hobs:



I had another pass like this with one or two more tight timings which seemed alright only to crash or bsod occasionally when gaming or when idle.
The one in the above picture is truly stable.


----------



## LenFitTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *attaboy685*
> 
> Linux systems with some affected ryzen cpus can crash while heavy compiling.
> You can check if your cpu is "bugged" running the "kill ryzen" script (just google it, you can find some very userfull threads on the phoronix forum).
> Amd is replacing affected ryzen cpus, of course they will make you run a lot of tests first.
> Anyway, is your system at stock?


Thank you so much I managed to run the script with USE_RAMDISK turned off and it segfaulted after a minute. You really helped me thank you so much. I was pissed off thinking that I was screwing something up when my CPU was bugged the whole time. Do you know if I can get a CPU shipped in advance if I give them my credit card? Again thank you this was a huge deal for me.

For anyone else having trouble booting 17.04 live usb press F6 after the boot menu go to the advanced options press escape and you will see a list of boot commands. Replace the text about splash-whatever with nomodeset and it will boot with your nvidia cards. This was a real hassle to troubleshoot. Also if you do not have greater than 16GB of RAM turn the use RAMDISK command in the kill-ryzen.sh script to FALSE.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> 3.2
> 
> Multi bug requiring you to use pstate overclock and pstate voltage/offsets.
> 
> Ram compatibility changed.
> 
> Wandering voltage when using offsets.
> 
> Llc settings change when changing other settings.
> 
> Currently all being addressed in the betas before it hits public release.


Anything related to the fact that some mobos wont "hold" the OC settings when the system is turned off at some OC levels (that usually trigger the multi bug)?

Plus, my multi bug is triggered by voltage and not multi. Same as this guy show:


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Can somebody show me their settings to achieve 3466 memory? After 12 mins of prime95 i get errors even with raised voltages. Should I raise the Vcore more since it's at 3.9? I don't know much about subtimings

3900 mhz at 1.37v
3466 @ 1.412 14-14-14-32
soc 1.112
proc_ODT 58 ohms
VDDP 870
CLDO_VDDP 850

geardown enabled

Thanks


----------



## attaboy685

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LenFitTech*
> 
> Do you know if I can get a CPU shipped in advance if I give them my credit card? Again thank you this was a huge deal for me.
> 
> For anyone else having trouble booting 17.04 live usb press F6 after the boot menu go to the advanced options press escape and you will see a list of boot commands. Replace the text about spash whatever with nomodeset and it will boot with your nvidia cards. This was a real hassle to troubleshoot. Also if you do not have greater than 16GB of RAM turn the use RAMDISK command in the kill-ryzen.sh script to FALSE.


Not really how rma works. If they are going to replace your cpu you are going to wait at least a couple of weeks (that's what i've read on ryzen threads).
Boot issue on linux is really old (i've encoutering it since ubuntu 10.x i think and almost random). This is the stuff that keep people away from linux, common issues are too often never patched o patched and issue is back a few updates later. Using debian/ubuntu since 2003 on some machines, loving and hating it at the same time.


----------



## silent12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LenFitTech*
> 
> Hey guys has anyone experienced constant crashing in linux? It mainly happens when loading a program but it also sometimes happens when it is idle. It is very random but it can happen after a couple days or immediately after a boot. Very frustrating.
> 
> I called AMD and will do their troubleshooting steps and hopefully I don't need to replace my CPU but I might have to. They supposedly released CPU with a linux bug and it sounds similar to my situation. I received my 1700 in June if that helps.


I RMAed my 1700 a couple of weeks back due to segfaulting in windows 10. My cpu also threw a lot of '00' debug codes along with the crashing in visual studio.
I contacted AMD who just asked for my hardware details,nothing else no troubleshooting no nothing and approved the RMA the next day.
New cpu arrived after a couple of days, in total i was without a cpu for a week.


----------



## LenFitTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *attaboy685*
> 
> Not really how rma works. If they are going to replace your cpu you are going to wait at least a couple of weeks (that's what i've read on ryzen threads).
> Boot issue on linux is really old (i've encoutering it since ubuntu 10.x i think and almost random). This is the stuff that keep people away from linux, common issues are too often never patched o patched and issue is back a few updates later. Using debian/ubuntu since 2003 on some machines, loving and hating it at the same time.


Ya I'm really hoping they can send a replacement out before I have to send mine out...guess we'll find out. I'll post about what happens.

Also for the boot issues I was having it was because of my gpu. The opensource drivers for nvidia are abysmal. Especially trying to run an ubuntu live image which you would assume would be one of the easier distros to test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent12*
> 
> I RMAed my 1700 a couple of weeks back due to segfaulting in windows 10. My cpu also threw a lot of '00' debug codes along with the crashing in visual studio.
> I contacted AMD who just asked for my hardware details,nothing else no troubleshooting no nothing and approved the RMA the next day.
> New cpu arrived after a couple of days, in total i was without a cpu for a week.


Thanks I appreciate you sharing your experience dealing with AMD its a shame that I might be out a CPU for a while too :/


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LenFitTech*
> 
> Ya I'm really hoping they can send a replacement out before I have to send mine out...guess we'll find out. I'll post about what happens.
> 
> Also for the boot issues I was having it was because of my gpu. The opensource drivers for nvidia are abysmal. Especially trying to run an ubuntu live image which you would assume would be one of the easier distros to test.
> Thanks I appreciate you sharing your experience dealing with AMD its a shame that I might be out a CPU for a while too :/


why is a shame? is the same process as with any company


----------



## LenFitTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> why is a shame? is the same process as with any company


Because I won't be able to use my computer for an uncertain amount of time (most likely under a week), for an otherwise fully-functioning CPU. Its great that they acknowledged the issue and are replacing them. I don't want to take this thread anymore off-topic though.


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Can somebody show me their settings to achieve 3466 memory? After 12 mins of prime95 i get errors even with raised voltages. Should I raise the Vcore more since it's at 3.9? I don't know much about subtimings
> 
> 3900 mhz at 1.37v
> 3466 @ 1.412 14-14-14-32
> soc 1.112
> proc_ODT 58 ohms
> VDDP 870
> CLDO_VDDP 850
> 
> geardown enabled
> 
> Thanks


Try running prime 95 with memory at 3200 and see if you still get errors For me VDDP 880 and 53.3 ohms seem to work best. For some reason I have to disable GearDownMode then save, boot into bios and power off. Then power on and re enable it for memory to work properly. Might just be a bug with my board but you can try it. As for the subtimings you can lower them once your system is stable enough. Also, make sure that DRAM Power down is disabled.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Can somebody show me their settings to achieve 3466 memory? After 12 mins of prime95 i get errors even with raised voltages. Should I raise the Vcore more since it's at 3.9? I don't know much about subtimings
> 
> 3900 mhz at 1.37v
> 3466 @ 1.412 14-14-14-32
> soc 1.112
> proc_ODT 58 ohms
> VDDP 870
> CLDO_VDDP 850
> 
> geardown enabled
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Try running prime 95 with memory at 3200 and see if you still get errors For me VDDP 880 and 53.3 ohms seem to work best. For some reason I have to disable GearDownMode then save, boot into bios and power off. Then power on and re enable it for memory to work properly. Might just be a bug with my board but you can try it. As for the subtimings you can lower them once your system is stable enough. Also, make sure that DRAM Power down is disabled.
Click to expand...

I've got 3200 mhz stable with lower voltages. Should i lower to 3800mhz then try 3466? Are there people running 3.9 at 3466?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thesis

@bl1tzk1213g, you can try loading the xmp profile of your ddr4 kit and then raise the ram speed to 3466 mhz with the same timings. All you have to do is to start from higher voltages for cpu-ram-soc, ideally 1,45v-1,48v-1,2v (max) respectively. If stable under stress, start lowering voltages until you are not. Then you can begin experimenting with lower-tighter timings.

I have done testing for 3466 cl14 with tight timings myself but was not fully stable and needed more voltage than i was comfortable with.


----------



## datonyb

or use common sense AND the vastly helpful ryzen dram calculator.............

reset default bios
load EXACTLY the 3466 timings and extra settings from calculator and test

when and if its stable then proceed to overclock the cpu, this is really overclocking 101 basics dont try to test everything at once find what the ram can do first then start on cpu
(you might also find the fast or extreme 3333 ram settings actually works better than the 3466 speed with looser timings anyway, and then you might get faster cpu over clock at 3333 so the system actually runs better all round)

i really do recommend using 1usmus ryzen ram calculator as ive been playing with my system from march/april and his calculator allows much better ram speed and stability than anything ive tried manually


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> why is a shame? is the same process as with any company


Thing is i'd even pay Amd money for the CPU until they get it back then they could give me a refund.

Simple have no idea why that isn't an option then again its not like that for a lot of businesses


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Thing is i'd even pay Amd money for the CPU until they get it back then they could give me a refund.
> 
> Simple have no idea why that isn't an option then again its not like that for a lot of businesses


yeah, they should've give you the cpu for free until you tested it out until you would be sure you want to pay for it, Intel is giving a lot of cpus right now with the option to pay for it or not if you don't want to


----------



## LenFitTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Thing is i'd even pay Amd money for the CPU until they get it back then they could give me a refund.
> 
> Simple have no idea why that isn't an option then again its not like that for a lot of businesses


Ya apparently they were sending out free CPUs and the people weren't returning their originals. So they stopped doing that. I asked multiple times for them to take my payment information or some option like that but they keep ignoring that or it might not be an option. Its also a holiday weekend coming up so potentially even more downtime.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LenFitTech*
> 
> Ya apparently they were sending out free CPUs and the people weren't returning their originals. So they stopped doing that. I asked multiple times for them to take my payment information or some option like that but they keep ignoring that or it might not be an option. Its also a holiday weekend coming up so potentially even more downtime.


That's sad that is why i say Amd should ask for a debit/credit card first i'd be more then willing to pay for the RMA replacement until they get my older CPU in so i don't have to have any down time.


----------



## kmac20

Ok so I fixed the GTA 5 crashing. I believe it was isolated to that game at this point as if you all remember NOTHING ELSE HAD THAT PROBLEM.

As for the sxs error: it was with a .exe called SETACL64.exe in the amd folder. It was installed with the AMD chipsets. I believe this problem could be for Ryzen users in general? So I'd recommend you all run the .exe in the file and if you get a SXS error window popup the fix is super easy.

As for code 68:

You stated that this was fixed with the reseating of the CPU, correct? I still haven't done this yet but I also haven't had any more crashes since that GTA 5 crash (it woudl appear when this game crashes it crashes so hard it sometimes triggers other issues). And also haven't had a crash since i SLAMMED THIS SYSTEM with FurMark 1440p max and p95 large FTT to get max heat/power usage to simulate a super hard core scenario in attempt to trigger it. I believe that crash was an unstable GPU overclock as nothing since then.

I also am not positive but fixing the sxs error with the .exe related to the AMD chipset could have possibly (?) resolved this? Since the .exe is related to the chipset.

Anyway, with the segfaulting (which I've written in other forums is 100% possible on Windows), do you think that could have contributed to the BSODs as well? Certain ones at least? Or debug 68? I'll RMA the CPU if I have to, I've heard (both from the guy who wrote it here in this thread, and elsewhere) that the RMA process with AMD is painless, quick, and easy. More than willing to wait a week if it guarantees my PC will be 100% rock solid (Which I thought it was/isk, but hey, who knows).

However, from what I remember chew stating, hes had more problems with the NEWER batches of CPUs than the OLDER ones, am I correct on this memory @chew*? That the newer revisionls seem to cause different/more annoying problems? Or am I losing my memory here?

Once again I'd advise everyone check for the sxs error on SetACL64.exe just to be sure as the fix is easy and will guarantee no crashes due to that.

Also I cannot WAIT for the multi bug to be fixed as I'd like to push my CPU closer to 3.9 as 3.9 isn't very stable for me (requires WAY TOO MANY VOLTS for me to even want to bother with it compared to the super low amount for 3.8, so I"d like to be able to aim for you know like 3850+/-25) and the temporary work around fix chew^ had posted for the multi bug in the BIOS didn't seem to work for me.

I'd love to do some bclk overclocking but i have an m.2 SSD. I'm considering replacing it (or using it as backup storage) and getting a regular Samsun pro (you know the good one?) so I can try to get the bclk up a bit. But then again my system doesn't seem to be stable even with the bclk bumpe dup a _single digit_ so I am not really sure if that will even help me out.

Thanks once again to everyone for all your support. All of you check the SetACL64.exe in the AMD folder to check for the sxs error, and happy overclocking. I"ll be back around posting more (hopefully helpful to some) info and such now that I've resolved the vast majority of my problems and have a fully functional PC that isn't crashing every time I open GTA 5 so hardcore that I need a fresh windows install.


----------



## TH558

I wouldn't bother with bclk overclocking, well on this bios anyway. Had it set to 102 and it made the cold boot issues 10x worse.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> I wouldn't bother with bclk overclocking, well on this bios anyway. Had it set to 102 and it made the cold boot issues 10x worse.


Hell, even 101bclk on bios 3.20 wont even boot for me


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> Hell, even 101bclk on bios 3.20 wont even boot for me


I've always had this problem with BCLK overclocking. Even when i had my Locked i5 & Maximus VI Formula (I know... pretty stupid combination) it wouldn't boot at 104.


----------



## silent12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Ok so I fixed the GTA 5 crashing. I believe it was isolated to that game at this point as if you all remember NOTHING ELSE HAD THAT PROBLEM.
> 
> As for the sxs error: it was with a .exe called SETACL64.exe in the amd folder. It was installed with the AMD chipsets. I believe this problem could be for Ryzen users in general? So I'd recommend you all run the .exe in the file and if you get a SXS error window popup the fix is super easy.
> 
> As for code 68:
> 
> You stated that this was fixed with the reseating of the CPU, correct? I still haven't done this yet but I also haven't had any more crashes since that GTA 5 crash (it woudl appear when this game crashes it crashes so hard it sometimes triggers other issues). And also haven't had a crash since i SLAMMED THIS SYSTEM with FurMark 1440p max and p95 large FTT to get max heat/power usage to simulate a super hard core scenario in attempt to trigger it. I believe that crash was an unstable GPU overclock as nothing since then.
> 
> I also am not positive but fixing the sxs error with the .exe related to the AMD chipset could have possibly (?) resolved this? Since the .exe is related to the chipset.
> 
> Anyway, with the segfaulting (which I've written in other forums is 100% possible on Windows), do you think that could have contributed to the BSODs as well? Certain ones at least? Or debug 68? I'll RMA the CPU if I have to, I've heard (both from the guy who wrote it here in this thread, and elsewhere) that the RMA process with AMD is painless, quick, and easy. More than willing to wait a week if it guarantees my PC will be 100% rock solid (Which I thought it was/isk, but hey, who knows).
> 
> However, from what I remember chew stating, hes had more problems with the NEWER batches of CPUs than the OLDER ones, am I correct on this memory @chew*? That the newer revisionls seem to cause different/more annoying problems? Or am I losing my memory here?
> 
> Once again I'd advise everyone check for the sxs error on SetACL64.exe just to be sure as the fix is easy and will guarantee no crashes due to that.
> 
> Also I cannot WAIT for the multi bug to be fixed as I'd like to push my CPU closer to 3.9 as 3.9 isn't very stable for me (requires WAY TOO MANY VOLTS for me to even want to bother with it compared to the super low amount for 3.8, so I"d like to be able to aim for you know like 3850+/-25) and the temporary work around fix chew^ had posted for the multi bug in the BIOS didn't seem to work for me.


The new cpu that i received doesnt have the multibug like the one that i rma'ed. Its also pretty recent batch (week 39), so i guess it is just a matter of luck.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Without looking through all 254 pages, am I the only one who has had to disable SVM completely for my system to be stable, even at stock clocks? (What I mean is, one boot, IBT AVX or OCCT is 100% stable, next boot, it black screens and reboots, even at stock clocks.) With SVM off, I no longer have that issue unless I am pushing things to hard.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Without looking through all 254 pages, am I the only one who has had to disable SVM completely for my system to be stable, even at stock clocks? (What I mean is, one boot, IBT AVX or OCCT is 100% stable, next boot, it black screens and reboots, even at stock clocks.) With SVM off, I no longer have that issue unless I am pushing things to hard.


we wont know unless we know what system your using with the problem

both your rigs are older amd units


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> we wont know unless we know what system your using with the problem
> 
> both your rigs are older amd units


Ignore the stuff below, I have an X370 Taichi with a 1700X.


----------



## Korrektor

Any chance of getting new 1.0.0.7 agesa in the next bioses?


----------



## DemonAk

Hey guys, what do you think, why the results at 3333 worse. Both frequencies work absolutely stable
My oem samsung ddr4 4x16gb | M378A2K43CB1-CRC


Spoiler: Thaiphoon Burner







3200
vdram 1.35, vsoc 1.1, proc 48om, 18-17-15-17-39-1T-auto


Spoiler: cachemem3200







3333
vdram 1.35, vsoc 1.1, proc 48om, 18-19-15-17-39-1T-auto


Spoiler: cachemem3333


----------



## chew*

Unstable ddr 4 impacts performance.

This i use whats fast not what you think is fast. Tune test compare. Ignore speed pay attention to performance only.


----------



## TH558

Those latencies are very high.Try something like 16-16-16-16-36 @3200 or 3066 1.38v. Your RAM is rated at only 2400 so don't know if it'll work but It's worth trying.


----------



## kenny0048

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemonAk*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you think, why the results at 3333 worse. Both frequencies work absolutely stable
> My oem samsung ddr4 4x16gb | M378A2K43CB1-CRC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Thaiphoon Burner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200
> vdram 1.35, vsoc 1.1, proc 48om, 18-17-15-17-39-1T-auto
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cachemem3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3333
> vdram 1.35, vsoc 1.1, proc 48om, 18-19-15-17-39-1T-auto
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cachemem3333


Please use the calculator if necessary.
After that, adjust tCL / tRCD (RD, WR) / tRP / tRAS / tRC.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram


----------



## DemonAk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chew**
> 
> Unstable ddr 4 impacts performance.
> 
> This i use whats fast not what you think is fast. Tune test compare. Ignore speed pay attention to performance only.


Thx, ill trying
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> Those latencies are very high.Try something like 16-16-16-16-36 @3200 or 3066 1.38v. Your RAM is rated at only 2400 so don't know if it'll work but It's worth trying.


I'll check, but for me set 16 timing no post and boot as def freq 2400
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenny0048*
> 
> Please use the calculator if necessary.
> After that, adjust tCL / tRCD (RD, WR) / tRP / tRAS / tRC.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram


Yeah, i am already use it, but he not help. I have dual rank memory and timing below 18 no post bios


----------



## kenny0048

To the best of my knowledge, DDR4-3200/3333 on B1 Gerber based PCB and DualRank is fast enough.
It should be a good result with MaxxMEM2.

In addition to memory chips, the parameters change depending on the PCB.
actual clock depends on quality of memory controller and VRM.
B1 PCB is most suitable for Ryzen. (DDR4-3200 or more)
B0 PCB is suitable for speed of DDR4-3200 or less.
*Whether the latency can be set small is the memory chip lottery.

PCB design can be confirmed here.
https://www.jedec.org/standards-documents/focus/memory-module-designs-dimms/DDR4/all


----------



## RobJoy

Basically an underclock of 3600 RAM (_F4-3600C15-8GTZ_).



Can't wait for new BIOS, to see if there is more to be done.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobJoy*
> 
> Basically an underclock of 3600 RAM (_F4-3600C15-8GTZ_).
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for new BIOS, to see if there is more to be done.


do you have a link to those rams?


----------



## RobJoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> do you have a link to those rams?


Hmm.


----------



## LenFitTech

So I got my new chip today finally.

Anyone know how to fix the multibug on newer processors? I'm stuck at 1.5ghz but windows is showing 4.0ghz.

Is there a beta bios available or anything?

EDIT: i did the work around keeping the core voltage auto and using the VID voltage. Really annoying since my old processor from June never had this issue.

Also my computer gets stuck turning off or rebooting now but the segfault issue seems fixed


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LenFitTech*
> 
> So I got my new chip today finally.
> 
> Anyone know how to fix the multibug on newer processors? I'm stuck at 1.5ghz but windows is showing 4.0ghz.
> 
> Is there a beta bios available or anything?
> 
> EDIT: i did the work around keeping the core voltage auto and using the VID voltage. Really annoying since my old processor from June never had this issue.
> 
> Also my computer gets stuck turning off or rebooting now but the segfault issue seems fixed


Same here. New cpu batches seems to be causing this bug. Not fix yet, only workarounds.

Problem is, you will get the bug no matter what if you pass some voltages/clocks.


----------



## Bantamos

Go to CPU configuration and set ur frequency and voltage, 1.3 etc. (whatever it takes). Do offset voltage for the voltage configuration instead of fixed. i just set it to .1 and then adjust at the CPU config. If you want it to throttle down set the P1 state a notch lower than your P0 state and then P3 to the Manual default. I disable all the other P states. Do all this before you clock your memory, i have found it easier that way. Hope it helps







FYI, using 3.2 bios, latest one. 1600x, taichi, 3200 dominator clocked at 3333, 4.0ghz at 1.3875 volts.


----------



## LenFitTech

Thanks for that. I like that more than using the VID voltage alone. Only problem is that my LLC doesn't seem to pin the voltage when I set it to LLC level 1.

Also can you explain the voltages under the pstate settings? Its labeled the VID voltage as 28 or something and I am not sure what that means.

Either way great work around for the time being. Sending reps your way


----------



## Bantamos

Set CPU LLC level 2, SOC LLC level 2, that should smooth it out. You can try level 3 too and test. The P states are done in hex. A0 starts 4.0, A1=4.025 so on and so forth. 90=3.6, 91=3.625, etc. No need to change DID. VID follows CPU config voltage so you can leave that too.

So let's say you want a 4.0 overclock that throttles down.

P0 uV= a0 (4.0)
P1 uV= 9f (3.975)
P2 you can just set to manual and leave settings the way they are. Usually 2200, .8875v. You can adjust and tweak too your liking though. In order to throttle down you need P1 a tick lower though.

Hope this helps a little ?.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LenFitTech*
> 
> Thanks for that. I like that more than using the VID voltage alone. Only problem is that my LLC doesn't seem to pin the voltage when I set it to LLC level 1.
> 
> Also can you explain the voltages under the pstate settings? Its labeled the VID voltage as 28 or something and I am not sure what that means.
> 
> Either way great work around for the time being. Sending reps your way


hex code 28 is exactly 1.3 volts


----------



## ManofGod1000

Is there an equivalent setting to the Phase Control stuff on the Asus Prime X370 Pro board? On that board, I am able to get 3.8GHz at 1.3v, LLC4 and Optimized phase control and it is stable with IBT AVX. With my 1700X, that would do 3.8GHz stable on the Pro board I had before, it will not run stable on my X370 Taichi no matter what I do.

What am I missing? (At 1.25v, 3.7 Ghz and LLC2, it did 50 runs of IBT AVX Maximum without a single issue.) That took over 6 hours to complete but at 3.8 GHz, I cannot make it more than a few minutes.


----------



## smash1904

Dealing with ram stability(and really just posting) is the main issue with this motherboard, and I'm hearing the k7 and ch6 are much easier/more capable in this sense. It's like first off none of the low latency high ram clocks really apply to the taichi cause it won't boot at CL14 when you are over 3200 and then a lot of the time you have to choose between ram & cpu cause you won't post if you try to use both & I know a lot of it has to do with the kit I have (G.Skill TridentZ 4266) cause I've tried out Corsair 3466 and 3600 and both work pretty well but this kit will not work for anything. I'm really kicking myself for not going with a G.Skill 3466 or 3600 now, thinking the higher clock/bin would allow for tighter timings(and maybe my kits just bad) but the xmp profiles work pretty good when they do work and I can only imagine what a 16/16/16/16/36 kit of 3600 would be able to do for me right now...


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smash1904*
> 
> Dealing with ram stability(and really just posting) is the main issue with this motherboard, and I'm hearing the k7 and ch6 are much easier/more capable in this sense. It's like first off none of the low latency high ram clocks really apply to the taichi cause it won't boot at CL14 when you are over 3200 and then a lot of the time you have to choose between ram & cpu cause you won't post if you try to use both & I know a lot of it has to do with the kit I have (G.Skill TridentZ 4266) cause I've tried out Corsair 3466 and 3600 and both work pretty well but this kit will not work for anything. I'm really kicking myself for not going with a G.Skill 3466 or 3600 now, thinking the higher clock/bin would allow for tighter timings(and maybe my kits just bad) but the xmp profiles work pretty good when they do work and I can only imagine what a 16/16/16/16/36 kit of 3600 would be able to do for me right now...


did you try the Ryzen RAM calculator?


----------



## Brightmist

It doesn't coldboot over 3200 sometimes, yea. You need to manually train the RAM when that happens doing 3200 -> 3333 -> 3466


----------



## Bantamos

You could try this. I have read it works pretty good. Just be careful using it on that high $ ram ?.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram


----------



## kody33

Another Multibug here:-(
Over 1,35v stuck processor on 2.2 ghz...How can i solve Multibug?
Somebody can help me?


----------



## LenFitTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody33*
> 
> Another Multibug here:-(
> Over 1,35v stuck processor on 2.2 ghz...How can i solve Multibug?
> Somebody can help me?


Use the VID voltage which is next to where you set the frequency. You can also set your frequency and then use an offset instead of fixed voltage which a person told me about on the previous page. Kind of annoying bug but its not too bad for a workaround. I just think I'm running a little higher voltage than usual. I noticed when stress testing using prime95 theres around a .025 overvoltage so instead of 1.425 it would spike up to 1.45. Other stress tests didn't do this from what I saw.


----------



## polkfan

Hey this goes back pages but someone said they had crackling audio and other issues i had the same issue when installing a fresh copy of windows 10 the issue was i installed the Amd chipset drivers without restarting my PC first and then installed my nvidia drivers basically even using this site and playing a youtube video resulted in massive digital distortion.

All issues fixed once doing what i should have done in the first place simply reinstall Amd chipset drivers and you will be fine.


----------



## Stag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Hey this goes back pages but someone said they had crackling audio and other issues i had the same issue when installing a fresh copy of windows 10 the issue was i installed the Amd chipset drivers without restarting my PC first and then installed my nvidia drivers basically even using this site and playing a youtube video resulted in massive digital distortion.
> 
> All issues fixed once doing what i should have done in the first place simply reinstall Amd chipset drivers and you will be fine.


Same issue.Thanks for heads up.

22 multi bug on professional 3.0 bios.

Edit 1800x. VID .981


----------



## kmac20

I remember chew posted a multibug fix but I don't think it worked for me.

I'm adamant about not using offsets so I'm stuck at 3.8 until they fix the bug in a newer bios revision.

I'm on 3.0. I'm a big proponent of if it ain't broke don't flash it, because as we all know, flashing sometimes when it doesn't add or fix anything you need can cause other problems.

I also don't see the point in pstates currently as my chip still drops temps when it's not underload even if the frequency stays the same. So I don't even really see the point of pstates unless I wanted to do a multibug workaround. As long as the temps stay low at idle I'm fine with it at 3.8 the entire time.


----------



## Stag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LenFitTech*
> 
> Use the VID voltage which is next to where you set the frequency.











That option no joy.Will try offset.Atleast ryzen master works for a dirty OC.


----------



## kody33

For me Ryzen master does not work properly:-(
I will try Offset
Shame for AMD and Asrock.
I will appreciate detail guide, how to fix this multi bug.
Big honour for forum community, try to help always , try to find solutionsThank you


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody33*
> 
> For me Ryzen master does not work properly:-(
> I will try Offset
> Shame for AMD and Asrock.
> I will appreciate detail guide, how to fix this multi bug.
> Big honour for forum community, try to help always , try to find solutionsThank you


chew's video (also check his other video's)





another post in this thread explaining it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1627407/asrock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread/2290#post_26411090


----------



## Stag

Hopefully chew gets ASSrock in gear.

3 Ryzen cpus new outta box have this bug.All low VID chips.Have to go back playing with crosshair.Little to no issues with crosshair low vid cpus.Gigabyte board runs low VID chips better then the rock.

ASSrock X370 pro bios 3.0. & 3.1 tested.
VID voltage OC no go on all 3 cpus.Trips bug around 1.3v-1.35v
Offset OC is hit or miss with low VID chips.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stag*
> 
> Hopefully chew gets ASSrock in gear.
> 
> 3 Ryzen cpus new outta box have this bug.All low VID chips.Have to go back playing with crosshair.Little to no issues with crosshair low vid cpus.Gigabyte board runs low VID chips better then the rock.
> 
> ASSrock X370 pro bios 3.0. & 3.1 tested.
> VID voltage OC no go on all 3 cpus.Trips bug around 1.3v-1.35v
> Offset OC is hit or miss with low VID chips.


Im just curious, what are the manufacturing dates on those 3 chips NIB is there anything to the sayings newer chips are being affected by this more than older ones?


----------



## SavantStrike

I just bought a 1700X that im still wringing out performance on with a x370 taichi. Haven't hit the multi bug yet but I'm hitting a clock wall first. Been too busy to really push it.

What classifies as a low VID chip?


----------



## kmac20

I'll say that mine at 3.8 only needs 1.31. But I can't even really hit 3.9. I haven't tried in Awhile though and was gonna give it another shot. But I had cranked it up to even 1.4 going for 3.9 and 4.0 and couldn't even get it to post.

I would consider mine pretty low vid but it also only hits 3.8 right now so.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I'll say that mine at 3.8 only needs 1.31. But I can't even really hit 3.9. I haven't tried in Awhile though and was gonna give it another shot. But I had cranked it up to even 1.4 going for 3.9 and 4.0 and couldn't even get it to post.
> 
> I would consider mine pretty low vid but it also only hits 3.8 right now so.


Mine posts at 3.9 and 4.0, but 1.34v at 3.9 bsods so badly in prime the debug header displays an error and the system is unresponsive until I got the reset button. I haven't really dug into the RAM yet but my IMC is weak - I can't get very far on the B die I'm using. I should use the ryzen dram calculator to see if I can get better results. I may try to roll back to the previous bios revision as that's apparently better (I flashed the current newest bios when I got the board two weeks ago).

This multibug hasn't affected me yet I don't think, but it's a shame as asrock has been bringing their A game on AMD platforms recently (except the multi bug). I think coffee lake has slowed support for all but z370. Intel knew what they were doing releasing it early.


----------



## RobJoy

Some boards already have AGESA 1.0.7.2a BIOSes.

What is happening with Taichi?


----------



## coreykill99

dont forget that the simpler and less features a board has the easier it is to implement changes and a new BIOS, im sure they will be coming soon.
however looking around what ASROCK board do you see the new AGESA on? ive gone through about 5 boards on the ASROCK site and none of them are showing a new AGESA. there a Bios that was released on 11-28 but it makes no mention of 1.0.0.7. just restricts bios flashing under certain conditions it looks like. unless I just clicked on all the wrong boards.


----------



## Bantamos

I can boot up at 4.2 on 1.45. i havent even given 4.3 a try yet. I will have to check the date on my chip. This Taichi board is a little funny, but there are ways around it all. Just unfortunate you have to go through all this for an overclock







. i am sure they will come out with a bios to fix it all soon


----------



## sierra248

You using an 1800x? Whatever chip, even an 1800x, you won the silicone lottery.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bantamos*
> 
> I can boot up at 4.2 on 1.45. i havent even given 4.3 a try yet. I will have to check the date on my chip. This Taichi board is a little funny, but there are ways around it all. Just unfortunate you have to go through all this for an overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . i am sure they will come out with a bios to fix it all soon


----------



## TH558

You're Lucky. My 1800x needs about that much voltage for 4Ghz


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobJoy*
> 
> Some boards already have AGESA 1.0.7.2a BIOSes.
> 
> What is happening with Taichi?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobJoy*
> 
> Some boards already have AGESA 1.0.7.2a BIOSes.
> 
> What is happening with Taichi?


maybe asrock and the taichi dont rush in wheres angels fear to tread

example gigabyte have identified a serious bug in the new release of there 1072a bios and hopefully have it patched .........soon..............

you still want major bios releases first ?


----------



## diogotecnico

Personally, I have a 1600x and would like to know which preset is most recommended to use the 4.0ghz of this processor? I did not want to go beyond that, just putting the 4.0 and keeping it stable for me was great already. I'm worried because after I changed my 1600 by a 1600x I am having crash in some games, mainly in pubg.


----------



## christoph

so is it the latest bios for this board the best?


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> so is it the latest bios for this board the best?


im using 3.1

the last bios 3.2 only included the newer jedec minimum ram speed of 2666 for the slim chance you had the newest dram kit using the 2666 as a minimum

which dosnt matter for any tridentz kit i know of (which is default jedec speed of 2133)


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> im using 3.1
> 
> the last bios 3.2 only included the newer jedec minimum ram speed of 2666 for the slim chance you had the newest dram kit using the 2666 as a minimum
> 
> which dosnt matter for any tridentz kit i know of (which is default jedec speed of 2133)


ok, thanks


----------



## alexandrebr

Even Gigabyte has released new bios updates... and nothing from Asrock


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexandrebr*
> 
> Even Gigabyte has released new bios updates... and nothing from Asrock


i think you missed the part about gigabyte has released new agesa WITH BIOS BUGS.........


----------



## alexandrebr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> i think you missed the part about gigabyte has released new agesa WITH BIOS BUGS.........


No. I've read that as well. And they told new fixed versions will be out next week.

_"Quick update before the weekend: last round of testing identified a bug in 1072a. We just received the patch from AMD. They will be working on it first thing next week. Depending on testing it should be available early next week (assuming the patch works and no new bugs are found)."_


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexandrebr*
> 
> No. I've read that as well. And they told new fixed versions will be out next week.
> 
> _"Quick update before the weekend: last round of testing identified a bug in 1072a. We just received the patch from AMD. They will be working on it first thing next week. Depending on testing it should be available early next week (assuming the patch works and no new bugs are found)."_


i'd rather them be late without the bugs then just releasing them to release them.


----------



## alexandrebr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirmonkey*
> 
> i'd rather them be late without the bugs then just releasing them to release them.


Indeed I kinda agree with you, although I was hoping it wouldn't take to much time to get an official version of the beta chew is/was testing.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirmonkey*
> 
> i'd rather them be late without the bugs then just releasing them to release them.


that was the point i was making


----------



## christoph

guys, I watching my machine temps from the Asrock A-tuning that says

CPU - 17
MB - 18
VRM- 19

at idle of course, is this correct? or do we have a temp offset?


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> guys, I watching my machine temps from the Asrock A-tuning that says
> 
> CPU - 17
> MB - 18
> VRM- 19
> 
> at idle of course, is this correct? or do we have a temp offset?


are you perhaps sitting in a freezer with your system? if so they are likely correct.
no I would say that is very very bugged. does it persist through rebooting?


----------



## kmac20

In bios at idle my stuff's usually around 30-40.

CPU idles at about 20-25 with an AIO, regular load about 45-55 and stress testing with p95 hits like 75


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> are you perhaps sitting in a freezer with your system? if so they are likely correct.
> no I would say that is very very bugged. does it persist through rebooting?


oh yeah, kind of, sort of, it was 10 degrees celsius last night, right now is not as cold yet so my temps are

CPU - 21
MB - 22
VRM - 23

and I have a AIO cooler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> In bios at idle my stuff's usually around 30-40.
> 
> CPU idles at about 20-25 with an AIO, regular load about 45-55 and stress testing with p95 hits like 75


yeah I have one too, I should update my machine details


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> oh yeah, kind of, sort of, it was 10 degrees celsius last night, right now is not as cold yet so my temps are
> 
> CPU - 21
> MB - 22
> VRM - 23
> 
> and I have a AIO cooler
> yeah I have one too, I should update my machine details


It was 10C in your room? if your AIO unit was allowed to reach those temps before your machine was powered on then it could certainly show those temps for 10-20 mins or until the loop starts to warm.
my ryzen on the coldest mornings. say I forgot to close my window from the night before and the room would be around 55-60f thats 11-12C I think. I would see temps like 20-22C on TDIE for probably 45 mins or so. but it always balances out given enough time. I just have a lot of fluid in my loop. *not near as much as some* but enough for it to take a few to reach heat saturation.

your best bet is to close AISUITE and run HWINFO64 and see if it is reporting the same temps. you can run into issues with multiple programs running at the same time trying to poll sensors on the board.
maybe touch the vrm's and see if they are even a little warm. is your AIO pushing out warm air? did you undervolt your cpu? is it stock?
those temps are similar to what I was getting first thing in the morning in a room with the windows open all night. but they were pretty far from normal running temps.
but maybe its just cool where you are and you always leave the windows open. lol. that might do it also.


----------



## kmac20

Yeah if I leave the window cracked which is behind my PC, and since it's winter time here, I've seen it drop below 20 at idle on CPU, lowest I've seen minimum in HWINFO was like 16.4


----------



## christoph

well yes, it was 10 degrees in my room and HWINFO64 says


----------



## kmac20

You have to read the CPU temps from the CPU section, specifically CPU(Tcl/tdie) which doesn't have any offsets.

Actually I just checked and I have identical temps in CPU Tdie/tcl and the CPU temp listed under the motherboard section, but I'm not sure if thats true for everyone or not. THAT might have to do with one of those BIOS updates for reading temps. I'm not sure. But I always base it off of Tdie.

Other than that those numbers seem very similar to what I get. It does in fact depend where you live and the ambient temperatures quite a bit, and the cooling on the board is fairly good from what I've seen, so you're at least in the ballpark.


----------



## coreykill99

OK, sorry if I was misleading earlier. it looks like things are functioning normally then.
Just kind of odd as not many I know of have rooms sitting that cold kind of seemed...off, to me anyway.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> You have to read the CPU temps from the CPU section, specifically CPU(Tcl/tdie) which doesn't have any offsets.
> 
> Actually I just checked and I have identical temps in CPU Tdie/tcl and the CPU temp listed under the motherboard section, but I'm not sure if thats true for everyone or not. THAT might have to do with one of those BIOS updates for reading temps. I'm not sure. But I always base it off of Tdie.
> 
> Other than that those numbers seem very similar to what I get. It does in fact depend where you live and the ambient temperatures quite a bit, and the cooling on the board is fairly good from what I've seen, so you're at least in the ballpark.


other than the cold ambient temp, I have the HAF 932 tower with 4 120mm fans on the side panel ans 3 on top pulling the air out of the 360 radiator, I just wanted to make sure we don't have an offset to calculate to get proper readings, ok so everything's good


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> OK, sorry if I was misleading earlier. it looks like things are functioning normally then.
> Just kind of odd as not many I know of have rooms sitting that cold kind of seemed...off, to me anyway.


yeah I guess is a little weird to have a room that cold


----------



## onsit

Is there a definitive response for why there seem to be two/three voltage controls?

Right now i'm trying to find my most stable voltage/frequency combination - prior to setting up p0,p1,p2 states based on the Tech Yes City approach. However i'm not sure if I am doing everything correctly.

Latest bios - 3.20 / 1800x / Hyper 212 EVO cooler / EVGA supernova G3

C6 disabled
Global c-state disabled
Cool'n'quiet disabled
Level 2 for both LLC
Ram set to auto, not touching until stable overclock
I keep getting random results based on how I change the voltage

Top of the bios, adjust voltage next to frequency (I think this was added in 2.0 bios)
Bottom of bios near LLCs, Vcore static (This seems to be voltage control before the top option was added)
pState voltage, but this isn't something I am touching as I haven't landed on a stable voltage.
Do I leave the bottom voltage vcore to auto, and only increment the top of the bios Voltage Control?
Do I set both to the idenitcal amount? I imagine this might be an issue if these regulate what does into the die, and what get's after the regulator.

So far I can run 10 loops of IBT at very high, but I crash half way through IBT at maximum - 3.90ghz / 1.28125v 69C on load.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> yeah I guess is a little weird to have a room that cold


Gets super cold here in lower NY in the winter. So I'll crack my window (which is right behind my PC near where the rear exhaust goes) it'll drop the temps by a couple C.

When I have it open all day or before I boot I'll see my CPU idle at like 19.

And no there appear to be no offsets. I dont think that HWINFO accurately reports mobo temperatures (because they're not very accurate in the first place IIRC) but I could be wrong there. Either way youre safe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onsit*
> 
> Is there a definitive response for why there seem to be two/three voltage controls?
> 
> Right now i'm trying to find my most stable voltage/frequency combination - prior to setting up p0,p1,p2 states based on the Tech Yes City approach. However i'm not sure if I am doing everything correctly.
> 
> Latest bios - 3.20 / 1800x / Hyper 212 EVO cooler / EVGA supernova G3
> 
> C6 disabled
> Global c-state disabled
> Cool'n'quiet disabled
> Level 2 for both LLC
> Ram set to auto, not touching until stable overclock
> I keep getting random results based on how I change the voltage
> 
> Top of the bios, adjust voltage next to frequency (I think this was added in 2.0 bios)
> Bottom of bios near LLCs, Vcore static (This seems to be voltage control before the top option was added)
> pState voltage, but this isn't something I am touching as I haven't landed on a stable voltage.
> Do I leave the bottom voltage vcore to auto, and only increment the top of the bios Voltage Control?
> Do I set both to the idenitcal amount? I imagine this might be an issue if these regulate what does into the die, and what get's after the regulator.
> 
> So far I can run 10 loops of IBT at very high, but I crash half way through IBT at maximum - 3.90ghz / 1.28125v 69C on load.


That voltage seems very low to me anyway. I need 1.312 to get mine stable at 3.8 so maybe thats why.

I use the top voltage which is usually identical to the lower one automatically. I'd suggest using the top one I think it causes less problems. I just think your voltage is too low to begin with though.


----------



## onsit

Setting top of the page Cpu Voltage (V) to *1.29v*, and bottom of the page Cpu Vcore voltage to *Auto*. Seems to have done the trick - 10 cycles of IBT @ Maximum with 70.9C. Curious if there is any way I can lower the core voltage to help lower cpu temps. 1.29v @ 70C (temp read from ryzen master) seems a bit excessive.


----------



## LenFitTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onsit*
> 
> Setting top of the page Cpu Voltage (V) to *1.29v*, and bottom of the page Cpu Vcore voltage to *Auto*. Seems to have done the trick - 10 cycles of IBT @ Maximum with 70.9C. Curious if there is any way I can lower the core voltage to help lower cpu temps. 1.29v @ 70C (temp read from ryzen master) seems a bit excessive.


You possibly could get it lower if you change the LLC of the VCore instead of the other voltage when the multibug is fixed. Those temps and voltage are pretty great at 3.9. Also most of the time your CPU isn't pegged to 100% like on IBT. Aida64 for a couple hours might give a better realworld temperature.

You could also set custom fan speeds according to CPU temperature but that might increase overall system noise.

Also your system can pass IBT and not be stable. Run Aida64 or Prime95 on small ffts for at least a couple hours.


----------



## onsit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LenFitTech*
> 
> You possibly could get it lower if you change the LLC of the VCore instead of the other voltage when the multibug is fixed. Those temps and voltage are pretty great at 3.9. Also most of the time your CPU isn't pegged to 100% like on IBT. Aida64 for a couple hours might give a better realworld temperature.
> 
> You could also set custom fan speeds according to CPU temperature but that might increase overall system noise.
> 
> Also your system can pass IBT and not be stable. Run Aida64 or Prime95 on small ffts for at least a couple hours.


Set at the top in CPU OC setting

3900
1.18125
At the bottom

Power - OC Mode
Vcore, Offset mode .1
LLC level 2
SoC LLC level 2
Seems to have dropped the temp down to 68.8, CPUID reads 1.280V. Not sure what that voltage does to be honest, maybe it passes in 1.28 into the core, but after the voltage regulator it does 1.18?


----------



## LenFitTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onsit*
> 
> Seems to have dropped the temp down to 68.8, CPUID reads 1.280V. Not sure what that voltage does to be honest, maybe it passes in 1.28 into the core, but after the voltage regulator it does 1.18?


Now try prime95 or aida64. I bet they'll crash in less than half an hour. If not try going lower. No point going lower if your system already isn't stable.

Also I think of the VID as like the starting voltage for CPU the offset just adds .1 to it


----------



## M3tabaron

Back after trying to get to 4.1Ghz stable but no luck, at least not without going over 1.45v VID - which I did not.
I noticed some kind of strange behaviour lately.

My rig is stable at 4Ghz with VID 1.325v, 1.266v under 100% load or also at 4.05Ghz with VID 1.331v, 1.281v at 100% ,load ( offset around 0.06 ).

At 4Ghz I can increase my RAM up to 3333Mhz cl14 without increasing the voltage and had no issue in cold boot but once in a while after warm boot. I kept it like that for a while and then went back to XMP 3200 cl14.

Last week after playing games I noticed in HWiNFO64 a surprising max CPU at 4.340Ghz and 108.5Mhz for the Bus clock 1.325v VID... It was after a DCS A10C, Rising Storm 2 Vietnam and also Wolfenstein 2 New Colossus session but could not reproduce the cpu's high frequency after trying again each game









This weekend did a bios default reset with clear cmos and loaded my 4.05Ghz settings with RAM at 3200.
CPU frequencies were slightly changing under games, kind of 0.005Ghz ...until tonight were I noticed an unexpected 4.128Ghz with 1.331v VID and 0.0685 offset, bus up to 101.9Mhz









In bios the bus clock is always left on auto but it was the case since I own my Taichi and never noticed such behaviour.

Anyone else ?


----------



## alexandrebr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3tabaron*
> 
> Back after trying to get to 4.1Ghz stable but no luck, at least not without going over 1.45v VID - which I did not.
> I noticed some kind of strange behaviour lately.
> 
> My rig is stable at 4Ghz with VID 1.325v, 1.266v under 100% load or also at 4.05Ghz with VID 1.331v, 1.281v at 100% ,load ( offset around 0.06 ).
> 
> At 4Ghz I can increase my RAM up to 3333Mhz cl14 without increasing the voltage and had no issue in cold boot but once in a while after warm boot. I kept it like that for a while and then went back to XMP 3200 cl14.
> 
> Last week after playing games I noticed in HWiNFO64 a surprising max CPU at 4.340Ghz and 108.5Mhz for the Bus clock 1.325v VID... It was after a DCS A10C, Rising Storm 2 Vietnam and also Wolfenstein 2 New Colossus session but could not reproduce the cpu's high frequency after trying again each game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend did a bios default reset with clear cmos and loaded my 4.05Ghz settings with RAM at 3200.
> CPU frequencies were slightly changing under games, kind of 0.005Ghz ...until tonight were I noticed an unexpected 4.128Ghz with 1.331v VID and 0.0685 offset, bus up to 101.9Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In bios the bus clock is always left on auto but it was the case since I own my Taichi and never noticed such behaviour.
> 
> Anyone else ?


Taichi reports that as well as my previous board, GB AB350 Gaming 3, which hasn't BCLK adjustment.


----------



## kmac20

1.29 is insanely low voltage for 3.9 in my opinion. Like that other guy said try p95 FTT test for awhile and see if that's stable. You could have won the silicon lottery but who knows. Most people need at least 1.3 for 3.8 (as i said i needed 1.3128 for p95 long test at 3.8) and people who get it up to 3.9-4 generally need around 1.4 or more.

My bclk varies a tiny bit according to cpuz usually like 99.7-100.3 ish. I wish I could bclk even a bit but it's not even stable at 101 when I set it. Then again I use an m.2 sata drive as my boot drive, but I just got a 500gb Evo 850 on sale for nothing so who knows.

Seems like a large variance in bclk to me and I have no explanation for it.


----------



## onsit

Well, I just got done running P95 FTT for 2 hours, and AIDA64 for 3 hours. Solid so far - 1.29v @ 3.9 saw 69C at P95 load.

However when trying to push to 4.0 I seem to have hit a voltage wall, and will need to push 1.38v to get 4.0, not sure it is worth it. I may have to wait for my Dark Rock Pro 3 to arrive, temperatures got up to 80 degrees @ 4.0 doing IBT and p95 FTT for 10mins each.

This was on a 1800x that was a fresh delivery to my local store, seemed like a good deal for $439 (1800x + Taichi combo).

I wonder if PSU quality has much to do with it, If the PSU can deliver very constant voltage with little noise, then there would be less work for the motherboard and Ryzen's SoC to normalize. I could hook up my old SeaSonic 610 and compare against my Supernova 1000 G3.


----------



## LenFitTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onsit*
> 
> Well, I just got done running P95 FTT for 2 hours, and AIDA64 for 3 hours. Solid so far - 1.29v @ 3.9 saw 69C at P95 load.


Impressive. You could trying lowering the voltage a tick or two and run it again. Its probably stable but prime95 really gets taxing after a couple of hours. People run those programs for 24 hours+ but if you get unstable you can just bump the voltage a bit. I'd leave it running prime overnight on small FTT.

What cooler are you using?


----------



## thomasck

Hi all! I`m new around here. Registered cause I found the topic very informative, and cause I want to contribute with the topic as well.

Just build my rig, specs in the link https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/kKGHkT, as I could not match all hardware in the registration form.

I`ve been away from desktops for around 9 years, and well, everything changed SO MUCH.

Now I`m running at 3.8GHz and memory at 3066. Tomorrow I`ll have some spare time and gonna try 4.0. I tried already 3.95 with stock voltage but did not get stable. Memory is not going to 3200, only 3066.

Let`s see how is goes doing all manually!


----------



## datonyb

i ran 3.9 ghz at 1.306 volts for about 4 months

with the measely el-cheapo r7 1700 was rock solid stable, ive only just gone up to 1.325 due to needing a bump, to overclock and lower the cl timings on my ram eg 3200 cl15 was fine 3333 cl14 needed a small bump to cpu volts

but will agree it seems mine is one of the lower voltage hungry chips, two other systems ive played with needed 1.35 to be stable at 3.8 ghz
(these were r5 1600's on b350 boards)


----------



## alexandrebr

Strange behaviour here. It's the second time I plug a Garmin device (Edge 25) while gaming and oddly video performance is affected. FPS went to 20+ (1600x+GTX 970) while playing BF1 although cpu wasn't being pushed to 100%. System was slow as well. What could it be?


----------



## kmac20

Probably something stupid with the Garmin driver if its only related to that.

I guess my chips pretty low voltage then because I'm rock solid @3.8 with 1.3128


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Probably something stupid with the Garmin driver if its only related to that.
> 
> I guess my chips pretty low voltage then because I'm rock solid @3.8 with 1.3128


we both have the lower tdp r7

maybe this has some bearing on its overclocked voltage requirements as well

(eg the early suggestion by reviewers that in fact 1700 non x may well be binned for low tdp at silicon stage)

apperently they did the same for the fx 8370e version (which reviewers seems to find overclocked at lower voltages than typical 8370 non e versions)


----------



## Misant

Hello,

I have a question about OC cpu and ram.
On a 1700x I have a "stable" 4ghz OC (with ram on auto and 1.392 Vcore LCC 2), tested with IBT 13500mo * 25 loop and prime95 during 14h
Next I tested with xmp settings 3200Mhz on ram (increased ram voltage to 1.42v and SOC to 1.1V) and tested HCI memtest with 850mo *16 2100% with no error.
Next I did an other IBT 13500mo * 25 loop and crashed on error code 00.

What does this mean ?
My CPU OC was'nt stable and I was lucky to be able to do the first IBT and prime 95 ?
Or, increasing ram frequency has a link with vcore and mean I have to increase vcore again ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## datonyb

a few points

you know the xmp settings for the ram dont work that well on ryzen ? try manually entering some from 1usmus ryzen ram calculator

also the soc seems a tad high ,it now seems around 1.05 works better in most cases
and ram volts at 1.42 for 3200 ? dude thats massive voltage for no reason

also your 4 ghz cpu overclock may hold stable with 2133 ram (just) but not a lot of people can get 4ghz stable with higher speed rams

try 3.9 and lower cpu volts circa 1.35v and then play with ram


----------



## Misant

Hello,

Thanks for your reply.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> a few points
> 
> you know the xmp settings for the ram dont work that well on ryzen ? try manually entering some from 1usmus ryzen ram calculator


I already tested with ryzen ram calculator (did a lot of test with this tool, 3200, 3466, 3600, safe, fast...) and always had memory error after 300% - 1100% HCI memtes or with some frequencys just F9 error. (with fast or safe, ok didn't try safe with 3200 because perf are near auto)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> also the soc seems a tad high ,it now seems around 1.05 works better in most cases


I did this because I had cold boot issue with some settings but yep, maybe it's useless for 3200
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> and ram volts at 1.42 for 3200 ? dude thats massive voltage for no reason


Lower voltage = memory error with HCI memtest (but if I remember, 1.35 volt worked with 3200 XMP and proc on auto... for 1500%+ HCI memtest)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> also your 4 ghz cpu overclock may hold stable with 2133 ram (just) but not a lot of people can get 4ghz stable with higher speed rams
> 
> try 3.9 and lower cpu volts circa 1.35v and then play with ram


Hmm I think you are right, I think I will try with this (maybe 3.4Ghz + 1.35V) and check my max ram settings


----------



## datonyb

the only time ive had cold boot issues with stable ram in windows and warm reboots

was cured by simply switching amd advanced boot training back on (eg auto)

eg find settings that work prefectly EXCEPT cold boot was cured by using advanced boot training


----------



## Misant

I always use advanced boot training but I can have cold boot issue with some procODT values for exemple (I don"t know if I can exactly call this cold boot, as I just set some values in bios, select save and reboot and then have F9 error)

edit : some times with real cold boot and custom ram settings I had error code 78 (and it stay with this code, no reboot)


----------



## motoman26

Where is that new bios at? This cold boot problem is becoming tiring.


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoman26*
> 
> Where is that new bios at? This cold boot problem is becoming tiring.


try disabling gear down mode and possibly DDR4 power down mode.. that solved all my cold boot issues with my ram. i can't remember if i have adv boot training enabled or disabled though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Probably something stupid with the Garmin driver if its only related to that.
> 
> I guess my chips pretty low voltage then because I'm rock solid @3.8 with 1.3128


eh sounds about normal voltage for chips that came out after the initial release batch. problem is that lower voltage @ 3.8/3.9Ghz doesn't actually mean anything beyond that since most of them still hit the 1.4v+ barrier to break 4Ghz.


----------



## polkfan

First Ryzen 1700/1700x chips with the segfault bug see 3.8-3.9ghz max with 1.35-1.4V now i see chips getting those frequency's at 1.2V but i still don't see even newer 1800x chips getting past 4.0-4.1ghz so i'm hoping Pinnacle Ridge changes this.

Happy to know we all own an amazing board that should be able to power a Ryzen 2 8 core chip even OC since the board has beast VRM


----------



## SavantStrike

Got my VRMs to 100C last night. Either it was an erroneous reading in hwmonitor, or I need to give them some airflow, or both. Case is hastily thrown together while I wait for parts from China for full loop, so airflow is nonexistent with only the CPU handled my my H140X


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Got my VRMs to 100C last night. Either it was an erroneous reading in hwmonitor, or I need to give them some airflow, or both. Case is hastily thrown together while I wait for parts from China for full loop, so airflow is nonexistent with only the CPU handled my my H140X


That is very very high for this board. Are the VRM heatsinks on properly? If it went high for a split second then it could just be an error.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> That is very very high for this board. Are the VRM heatsinks on properly? If it went high for a split second then it could just be an error.


It stayed there until I stopped prime. Current was at 90A and there was no (literally no) airflow over the VRMs.

It appears that at 3.85 I can run prime at day without VRMs peaking 70C, but at 3.95 I'm in the danger zone until I sort out my case.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoman26*
> 
> Where is that new bios at? This cold boot problem is becoming tiring.


from what ive seen of 1072 bios so far i wouldnt touch it

crazy high/low voltages are being reported for asrock b350 boards with it

and lack of any way to overclock

seriously why bother ,stick with cold boot issue


----------



## motoman26

True, except I'm on that bios now.
I've found that if I leave cool n quiet enabled it's less of a hassle.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> First Ryzen 1700/1700x chips with the segfault bug see 3.8-3.9ghz max with 1.35-1.4V now i see chips getting those frequency's at 1.2V but i still don't see even newer 1800x chips getting past 4.0-4.1ghz so i'm hoping Pinnacle Ridge changes this.
> 
> Happy to know we all own an amazing board that should be able to power a Ryzen 2 8 core chip even OC since the board has beast VRM


That sounds like my chip. Wall at 3.8 but requires low voltage. But I haven't had any issues with handbreak, yet. Should I just RMA? I know its before the (June?) cutoff date for segfaults. I"m about to get a new mobo for my 3570k and could swap this 1080 into there temporarily until I get the chip back.

Are new chips known to overclock better? Any advantage to an RMA? I will be installing linux soon on another SSD but I'm not a coder (at least, not one with more than rudimentary knowledge, although I am trying/planning on teaching myself python) and as far as I'm aware not someone who would encounter the segfault issue for the most part.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> That sounds like my chip. Wall at 3.8 but requires low voltage. But I haven't had any issues with handbreak, yet. Should I just RMA? I know its before the (June?) cutoff date for segfaults. I"m about to get a new mobo for my 3570k and could swap this 1080 into there temporarily until I get the chip back.
> 
> Are new chips known to overclock better? Any advantage to an RMA? I will be installing linux soon on another SSD but I'm not a coder (at least, not one with more than rudimentary knowledge, although I am trying/planning on teaching myself python) and as far as I'm aware not someone who would encounter the segfault issue for the most part.


Yeah, both my 1700 and 1700x will not go past 3.8 Ghz with any sort of stability. However, I bought both of them back in March when they were released.


----------



## kmac20

I got mine at the end of August but I checked the number on the chip once and it was made before June.

Microcenter. Love it for the cheap prices but they have stock forever because they buy so much. Can be a good or a bad thing.


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> That sounds like my chip. Wall at 3.8 but requires low voltage. But I haven't had any issues with handbreak, yet. Should I just RMA? I know its before the (June?) cutoff date for segfaults. I"m about to get a new mobo for my 3570k and could swap this 1080 into there temporarily until I get the chip back.
> 
> Are new chips known to overclock better? Any advantage to an RMA? I will be installing linux soon on another SSD but I'm not a coder (at least, not one with more than rudimentary knowledge, although I am trying/planning on teaching myself python) and as far as I'm aware not someone who would encounter the segfault issue for the most part.


I personally wouldn't mainly cause you will have no CPU for probably 2 weeks i know i couldn't but if you could do it since you said you own another rig then yeah i'd consider it but still don't expect much more then what i said haha maybe you will win the lottery though and get a 4.0 chip personally if it was me i'd wait until pinnacle ridge comes out sell the 1700 and upgrade to that and you will probably see bigger gains.


----------



## kmac20

That's probably true, but I dont' like the hassle of having to sell a chip after only owning it for less than a year. I'm without the chip for even longer at that point, and I dont mind having a slightly slower chip for a few years and then upgrading later. I mean my 3570k is still top of the line when it comes to gaming, and IIRC it did a 1ghz overclock easily. Or maybe that was my e6420, I cant remember. Once the last board fried and was half functional i removed ALL OVERCLOCKS because I needed a working PC more than I needed a fast PC, knowwht I mean?

But yes, iw ill soon have a fully functional second rig. Right now its almost fully functional. It functions, but not the PCIE slots. once t hey do, I could toss this GTX 1080 FTW2 in there and have a fine experience until my 1700 gets back.

I dont believe in returning chips just because they dont' oc well. I would be returning it PURELY to fix any issues with it and would accept a chip that wouldn't even overclock to 3.8. I'm also a proponent of "if it aint broke don't fix it" when it comes to PCs, thats why i'm still on bios 3.0, so yeah. its in my head though once this mobo gets here on monday.

Damn, I just broke my lucky shot glass while I was readin this thread. knocked it off my desk. Had it since I was 18







Unrelated but it happened while typing here. Oh well. Good think i dont drink a lot, but I"m still sad. It was the first shot glass I ever broke and had a shamrock on it, and I"m irish. SOOOOOO off topic but I heard it shatter when I moved my mouse. Musta got caught somehow. normally I'd blame the cat but hes been dead over 2 years now.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Got my VRMs to 100C last night. Either it was an erroneous reading in hwmonitor, or I need to give them some airflow, or both. Case is hastily thrown together while I wait for parts from China for full loop, so airflow is nonexistent with only the CPU handled my my H140X




What sort of power are you running through it?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of power are you running through it?


It claimed over 90A in hwmonitor. The numbers still seem overly high to me, but the case had no airflow except a weak sauce intake and the stock swiftech helix 140. Ambient temperature was also very high.


----------



## PuPpEt

Hello, after i've lurked and read almost all the pages, i wanna share my actual OC.
My mb suffers of multibug (it changes LLC levels when switching fixed,etc; if i put fixed voltage cores go down at 1550Mhz...).
I tried with old PSTATE video guide first 3800mhz going down to 1.26/1.25v and i tried with 3900mhz but i dont understand why at 1.37v IBT AVX crash around 13~14 cycle. Every setting i tried from 3800 and 3900 i always got 06/0E/6x/7x) errors, but every time it booted up after 1-2-3 resets, this while experimenting various range of voltage (from 1.20 to 1.38).
Standard 3200 dram xmp profile.
Even at everything stock/default i get 06/0E etc errors, and i always need to reset (but if i decide to stay and than reset windows, everything go smooth, it boot normally).
Anyway, after reading chew* post and watched his video, i started everytingfrom scratch with his settings and his workaround, and now this is my result, 3800mhz at VID=31 (1.2437v) benched with x5 in a row Cinebench and after a x15 cycles of IBT AVX.



For the ram i used 3200 xmp profile modified with Ryzen DRAM Calculator safer settings (with fast ones i get IBT AVX failing window without crash).
EDIT: my ram is G.Skill F4-3466C16D-16GTZR

Do I need other benchs to understand if is stable or no? I go down at VID=32 and try?
I think i stay at 3800 untill a new BIOS come out...


----------



## LenFitTech

I don't know if this is real but theres a picture of an Asrock Bios with the ability to turn off PSP support which is the AMD equivalent of the Intel ME. Hoping this comes to the next bios update.!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7i6kl7/amd_listened_to_us_and_added_a_psp_disable_option/%5B/URL


----------



## st0neh

Why would AMD release 12 core mainstream CPUs when their 8 core ones are barely even being utilized?


----------



## datonyb

maybe due to TR having at least the die/base to be a 4 zen 32 core

as seen when delidded and amd asked for the video to be taken down

as i said we will see

before ryzen was released i watched many leaked slides and benches

there were far MORE truthful things than incorrect points

technically the die shrink may be able to have an additional 2 cores


----------



## PuPpEt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuPpEt*
> 
> Hello, after i've lurked and read almost all the pages, i wanna share my actual OC.
> My mb suffers of multibug (it changes LLC levels when switching fixed,etc; if i put fixed voltage cores go down at 1550Mhz...).
> I tried with old PSTATE video guide first 3800mhz going down to 1.26/1.25v and i tried with 3900mhz but i dont understand why at 1.37v IBT AVX crash around 13~14 cycle. Every setting i tried from 3800 and 3900 i always got 06/0E/6x/7x) errors, but every time it booted up after 1-2-3 resets, this while experimenting various range of voltage (from 1.20 to 1.38).
> Standard 3200 dram xmp profile.
> Even at everything stock/default i get 06/0E etc errors, and i always need to reset (but if i decide to stay and than reset windows, everything go smooth, it boot normally).
> Anyway, after reading chew* post and watched his video, i started everytingfrom scratch with his settings and his workaround, and now this is my result, 3800mhz at VID=31 (1.2437v) benched with x5 in a row Cinebench and after a x15 cycles of IBT AVX.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the ram i used 3200 xmp profile modified with Ryzen DRAM Calculator safer settings (with fast ones i get IBT AVX failing window without crash).
> EDIT: my ram is G.Skill F4-3466C16D-16GTZR
> 
> Do I need other benchs to understand if is stable or no? I go down at VID=32 and try?
> I think i stay at 3800 untill a new BIOS come out...


I've just tried going down.
I'm at 1.2312v (VID=33) and did x5 cinebench in a row plus another 15 cycles of IBT very high 4096mb. Everything went fine, idle temp 26° and max temp 58°.
What do you think?


----------



## sierra248

That’s all well and good but I’d guess far from stable. I run my 1700 at 3.8 tight timings at 3466,and 1.325 volts to get fully stable. But I don’t consider it stable unless I can run 24 hours of prime95 custom with 14 small fft. Maybe I’m wrong but I doubt you can pass that with that voltage? 1.325 is lowest I can run 3.8 @ 3466 for 24 hours


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> That's probably true, but I dont' like the hassle of having to sell a chip after only owning it for less than a year. I'm without the chip for even longer at that point, and I dont mind having a slightly slower chip for a few years and then upgrading later. I mean my 3570k is still top of the line when it comes to gaming, and IIRC it did a 1ghz overclock easily. Or maybe that was my e6420, I cant remember. Once the last board fried and was half functional i removed ALL OVERCLOCKS because I needed a working PC more than I needed a fast PC, knowwht I mean?
> 
> But yes, iw ill soon have a fully functional second rig. Right now its almost fully functional. It functions, but not the PCIE slots. once t hey do, I could toss this GTX 1080 FTW2 in there and have a fine experience until my 1700 gets back.
> 
> I dont believe in returning chips just because they dont' oc well. I would be returning it PURELY to fix any issues with it and would accept a chip that wouldn't even overclock to 3.8. I'm also a proponent of "if it aint broke don't fix it" when it comes to PCs, thats why i'm still on bios 3.0, so yeah. its in my head though once this mobo gets here on monday.
> 
> Damn, I just broke my lucky shot glass while I was readin this thread. knocked it off my desk. Had it since I was 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unrelated but it happened while typing here. Oh well. Good think i dont drink a lot, but I"m still sad. It was the first shot glass I ever broke and had a shamrock on it, and I"m irish. SOOOOOO off topic but I heard it shatter when I moved my mouse. Musta got caught somehow. normally I'd blame the cat but hes been dead over 2 years now.


All personal here but it's a lot easier to sell a new chip then an older one in my case heck man i was able to upgrade many parts for a small amount of money over me selling my older stuff. But again don't do nothing you don't want to do


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> Why would AMD release 12 core mainstream CPUs when their 8 core ones are barely even being utilized?


Cause its not true haha i read that and i said this one we already have issues with boards on a 1800X where the VRM gets to hot and 2 how on earth could Amd get 12 cores and 28% higher frequency in one jump sounds way to fake and it makes me question who the hell makes these slides as they benefit no one


----------



## kmac20

I actually would have no problem believing that. AMD already was able to drop more cores than intel nearly a year ago, and considering intel has chips with that many cores already, I would not be surprised if AMD came out with them now as a rebuttal.

Why would they release it you ask? Well my answer is why not? They did this already last year with the original ryzen launch, and they are seeking to be as competitive as possible. If someone were to offer you one of those chips at a similar cost to Ryzen chips in the early year this year, wouldn't you want to buy them over Intel's offerings? It's would be their answer to Intels last release: once again releasing chips with more cores, possibly at lower frequencies. AMD is proving as well that they're not Intel who release incremental upgrades that require you to buy a new motherboard every time as well.

They're looking to be as competitive as possible while simultaneously seeming like a better/good alternative to Intel, so I would not be surprised at all if any of that turned out to be true. I see no reason that they would release just a clock speed update and nothing else, as it would be a really minor change. BUT that might be what they do for Ryzen REFRESH, it is possible this is Ryzen 2.

But if youre asking how they could do this that quickly, its a really easy answer: once ryzen was a success, they were able to build upon that, and probably had designs in the pipeline already. I mean essentially Threadripper is a more upgraded Ryzen, and with the last year and ACTUAL REVENUE COMING IN, they would be able to scale their current designs as well as improve it with fab changes.

We wont know till it happens. But, I would not be surprised by those specs.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

What are you guys' VDDP and CLD0_VDDP at? 2x8gb vs 4x8gb?


----------



## PuPpEt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> What are you guys' VDDP and CLD0_VDDP at? 2x8gb vs 4x8gb?


I've used this, with safer settings (advanced tab too): http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuPpEt*
> 
> I've used this, with safer settings (advanced tab too): http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram


Yeah ibused that, just getting hci crashes within seconds. Just checking what commonly works for 8x4 gb setups. Not sure if it's cpu/soc/ram voltage or other settings


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

guys...prepare for the new toys for Asrock Taichi Mobo! hahaha

"" During a recent video on KitGuru, an AMD slide was teased in the background with 'Ryzen 2' which said "raising the bar for desktop performance" and teasing three new Ryzen 7 processors. We have: Ryzen 7 2700: 10C/20T @ 4.0/4.5GHz (replaces Ryzen 7 1700) Ryzen 7 2800: 12C/24T @ 4.4/4.9GHz (replaces Ryzen 7 1700X) Ryzen 7 2800X: 12C/24T @ 4.6/5.1GHz (replaces Ryzen 7 1800X) Better yet, the pricing on these new Ryzen 2 processors is damn good with the Ryzen 7 2700 starting at $329, the Ryzen 7 2800 priced at $399 while the flagship Ryzen 7 2800X will be priced at $449.

Read more: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/60100/amds-new-ryzen-7-2800x-teased-12c-24t-up-5-1ghz/index.html ""


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> guys...prepare for the new toys for Asrock Taichi Mobo! hahaha
> 
> "" During a recent video on KitGuru, an AMD slide was teased in the background with 'Ryzen 2' which said "raising the bar for desktop performance" and teasing three new Ryzen 7 processors. We have: Ryzen 7 2700: 10C/20T @ 4.0/4.5GHz (replaces Ryzen 7 1700) Ryzen 7 2800: 12C/24T @ 4.4/4.9GHz (replaces Ryzen 7 1700X) Ryzen 7 2800X: 12C/24T @ 4.6/5.1GHz (replaces Ryzen 7 1800X) Better yet, the pricing on these new Ryzen 2 processors is damn good with the Ryzen 7 2700 starting at $329, the Ryzen 7 2800 priced at $399 while the flagship Ryzen 7 2800X will be priced at $449.
> 
> Read more: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/60100/amds-new-ryzen-7-2800x-teased-12c-24t-up-5-1ghz/index.html ""


if this really true, pretty sure i will replace my old R7-1700 now (OC to 4 GHZ) with Ryzen 7-2800X !


----------



## sierra248

Me to, if it's true and if it will work with my Taichi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> if this really true, pretty sure i will replace my old R7-1700 now (OC to 4 GHZ) with Ryzen 7-2800X !


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> Me to, if it's true and if it will work with my Taichi.


well, i keep and believe with this news









https://wccftech.com/amd-james-prior-interview-vega-11-ryzen-2-am4-vega-supply/

the lifespan for AM4 will extend until the next tier AM4 (zen 14nm+)









but im not sure with Zen Matisse (7nm+), maybe they will introduce with new AM4+ platform with PCIE5 install it, who knows









sorry if im make annoying here with this new Zen Toys


----------



## TH558

Doubt it. Most motherboards wont be able to handle 12 cores. I'm expecting about 4.5Ghz+ OC speed though.


----------



## TH558

What's faster. 3466 14-14-14-28 or 2933 12-11-11-24?


----------



## Sunsoar

So I got my Ryzen build thrown together.:

Taichi
1800X
16GB 3200mhz

All stock

What's going on with the hardcore Vcore fluctuations and temps? Is this normal or do I have bad Ryzen chip or is the motherboard? I set the auto settings in BIOS to manual and limited changed the VCORE to 1.3V and had worse temps then stock. Also still had the Vcore jumping to almost 1.5v


----------



## kmac20

UPDATE: Alleged 12-Core Ryzen 7 2800X Leak With 5.1GHz Turbo Clock Is A Hoax
Read more at https://hothardware.com/news/amd-zen-2-leak-12-core-ryzen-7-2800x-51ghz-boost#3eCp6l8e287CBY4Y.99


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> UPDATE: Alleged 12-Core Ryzen 7 2800X Leak With 5.1GHz Turbo Clock Is A Hoax
> Read more at https://hothardware.com/news/amd-zen-2-leak-12-core-ryzen-7-2800x-51ghz-boost#3eCp6l8e287CBY4Y.99


yeah, bcoz this is AMD, fake news today will become true story tomorrow







)









and bang, they throw one another fake news too for the next Threadripper Generation

https://www.tweaktown.com/news/60102/amd-ryzen-10-3970x-24c-48t-5-5ghz-teased/index.html


----------



## Rakanoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> What's faster. 3466 14-14-14-28 or 2933 12-11-11-24?


Go with 3466 14-14-14-28.


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunsoar*
> 
> So I got my Ryzen build thrown together.:
> 
> Taichi
> 1800X
> 16GB 3200mhz
> 
> All stock
> 
> What's going on with the hardcore Vcore fluctuations and temps? Is this normal or do I have bad Ryzen chip or is the motherboard? I set the auto settings in BIOS to manual and limited changed the VCORE to 1.3V and had worse temps then stock. Also still had the Vcore jumping to almost 1.5v


That's normal if you're running at stock speed. Change the cpu clock and see if it still happens.


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakanoth*
> 
> Go with 3466 14-14-14-28.


I'm testing 2933 right now. 3466 gives me cold boot issues. I'll try it with the next bios.


----------



## PuPpEt

Guys i repost here a post i did on Ryzen RAM Calculator thread hoping i don't break the rules...

Can someone help me?
I'm trying to boot with 3466 fast preset but it doesn't boot (F9 taichi debug).
With 3466 safe preset everything seems smooth and boot normal.
RAM G.skill F4-3466C16D-16GTZR | MB: x370 Taichi

*Safe preset:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








*Fast preset:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I tried every combo: voltage up to 1.48, SOC up to 1.1, procODT every combination, CAD_BUS every combination, VDDP up to 900, CLDO_VDDP up to 937, VTTDDR up to 0.74.

I can't understand why it doesn't even boot.
I'm at 3.8Ghz 1.35v (and i can go down).

Safe preset works like a charm, every setting as Rec.
+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> tRC and/or tRFC is very low. Try combining safe and fast presets (like 15-15-15-37-55)


I tried every combination + your advice on tRC and tRFC, but still can't boot


----------



## kmac20

It's just not able to run at that. I don't know what else anyone can say if you have tried every single permutation of it.

And again I would find those things believable. I just saw that article and figured i'd post it. I still would believe it.


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuPpEt*
> 
> Guys i repost here a post i did on Ryzen RAM Calculator thread hoping i don't break the rules...
> 
> Can someone help me?
> I'm trying to boot with 3466 fast preset but it doesn't boot (F9 taichi debug).
> With 3466 safe preset everything seems smooth and boot normal.
> RAM G.skill F4-3466C16D-16GTZR | MB: x370 Taichi
> 
> *Safe preset:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fast preset:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried every combo: voltage up to 1.48, SOC up to 1.1, procODT every combination, CAD_BUS every combination, VDDP up to 900, CLDO_VDDP up to 937, VTTDDR up to 0.74.
> 
> I can't understand why it doesn't even boot.
> I'm at 3.8Ghz 1.35v (and i can go down).
> 
> Safe preset works like a charm, every setting as Rec.
> +
> I tried every combination + your advice on tRC and tRFC, but still can't boot


Try the fast preset but with Geardown Enabled and tcl @16 or 14. Geardown disabled allows you to set odd TCL but in my experience it doesn't post. Also change tCWL to the same number as tCL.


----------



## mastahrolla

guys i need help coz im noob to this OC thing, i just follow youtube videos on how to overclock.. i did overclock my ryzen 7 1800x to 4.0 at stock volts and my gskill ram 2666mhz only i think this ram is cl16 coz someone told me i need the cl14. i have this gskill trident z 3200mhz 32gb 4x8. right now everything is stable i did prime and aida also the cinebench.. but everytime i try to go past 2666 it always crash.. i tried from 3200 going down to 2933 its boot but whenever i do test and cinebench it always crash.. only stable at 2666? my bios is 3.20.. is there something i can do to get atleast 3200mhz on my ram? thanks


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoman26*
> 
> Where is that new bios at? This cold boot problem is becoming tiring.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuPpEt*
> 
> Guys i repost here a post i did on Ryzen RAM Calculator thread hoping i don't break the rules...
> 
> Can someone help me?
> I'm trying to boot with 3466 fast preset but it doesn't boot (F9 taichi debug).
> With 3466 safe preset everything seems smooth and boot normal.
> RAM G.skill F4-3466C16D-16GTZR | MB: x370 Taichi
> 
> *Safe preset:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fast preset:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried every combo: voltage up to 1.48, SOC up to 1.1, procODT every combination, CAD_BUS every combination, VDDP up to 900, CLDO_VDDP up to 937, VTTDDR up to 0.74.
> 
> I can't understand why it doesn't even boot.
> I'm at 3.8Ghz 1.35v (and i can go down).
> 
> Safe preset works like a charm, every setting as Rec.
> +
> I tried every combination + your advice on tRC and tRFC, but still can't boot


use in

tRDRD SCL - 4
tWRWR SCL - 4

and

tCKE - 8 or 9


----------



## PuPpEt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> Try the fast preset but with Geardown Enabled and tcl @16 or 14. Geardown disabled allows you to set odd TCL but in my experience it doesn't post. Also change tCWL to the same number as tCL.


Actually only changing tCL to 16 (and tCWL) it boots! And after that if i change to tCL 14 (tCWL too) it boots too, but system crash after some time.
If from 16 or 14 i change to 15 it still doesn't boot... i don't understand why... isn't 14 more fast than 15?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> use in
> 
> tRDRD SCL - 4
> tWRWR SCL - 4
> 
> and
> 
> tCKE - 8 or 9


even with your settings, 14 and 16 boots, but 15 no...

I think now i'm going to try 3333 fast settings (they boots) and see if i can stabilize them


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuPpEt*
> 
> Actually only changing tCL to 16 (and tCWL) it boots! And after that if i change to tCL 14 (tCWL too) it boots too, but system crash after some time.
> If from 16 or 14 i change to 15 it still doesn't boot... i don't understand why... isn't 14 more fast than 15?
> even with your settings, 14 and 16 boots, but 15 no...
> 
> I think now i'm going to try 3333 fast settings (they boots) and see if i can stabilize them


then maybe you need a little bit more voltage at the RAM, but I don't know yet what's the highest safe voltage for the RAM


----------



## datonyb

mt taichi never liked an odd cas latency either

a shame as my ram kit is cl15









but mine wasnt too much of an issue as the bios automatically over- rode my settings and booted it at cl16 even though it stayed set at cl15 at all times in bios

later bios and 1usmus ram calculator have now allowed me to run cl14 anyway


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastahrolla*
> 
> guys i need help coz im noob to this OC thing, i just follow youtube videos on how to overclock.. i did overclock my ryzen 7 1800x to 4.0 at stock volts and my gskill ram 2666mhz only i think this ram is cl16 coz someone told me i need the cl14. i have this gskill trident z 3200mhz 32gb 4x8. right now everything is stable i did prime and aida also the cinebench.. but everytime i try to go past 2666 it always crash.. i tried from 3200 going down to 2933 its boot but whenever i do test and cinebench it always crash.. only stable at 2666? my bios is 3.20.. is there something i can do to get atleast 3200mhz on my ram? thanks


Everyone has their own way of overclocking but i try and set my memory on Ryzen first to its rated XMP profile then i test that using HCI memtest until it runs around 1000-1500% coverage once it does that i move onto overclocking the CPU.


----------



## mastahrolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Everyone has their own way of overclocking but i try and set my memory on Ryzen first to its rated XMP profile then i test that using HCI memtest until it runs around 1000-1500% coverage once it does that i move onto overclocking the CPU.


so should i just stick with 2666mhz for now? coz i tried different method on how to get 3200 but no luck.. but before when my cpu is on stock clockspeed i can get to xmp profile 3033 i think but boot is so slow.. but with this oc 4ghz with 2666 ram its fast..why is it like that?


----------



## PuPpEt

Don't know i tried again with 3466 but act strange.

I tried now 3200 and 3333 fast settings, everything go fine, it boots but IBT AVX fail every time with every fast setting at 2 cycle.
All the safer settings are good.
I think i wait the new bios... something is wrong for everything.
I'm now stock at 3.8ghz 3.3v (i can probably go down) @ 3466 safer settings (slighlty lower ram v. and SOC v.), did 20 cycles of IBT AVX nd everything went fine


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastahrolla*
> 
> so should i just stick with 2666mhz for now? coz i tried different method on how to get 3200 but no luck.. but before when my cpu is on stock clockspeed i can get to xmp profile 3033 i think but boot is so slow.. but with this oc 4ghz with 2666 ram its fast..why is it like that?


because its struggling to make the boot work stable on the ram higher settings,

eg first press button everythings cold the volts are low and it fails to boot ,this then makes it try again,and again as its trying the volts are working thru the parts and warming them and maybe just maybe the little hidden amd engineer inside the pc has sprinkled enough fairy dust to get it to actually proceed with the boot process


----------



## onsit

For anyone trying to overclock memory and test it out. If you are trial and error, and keep finding that stressapptest fails in Windows 10 BASH. Try running it off a small linux live USB.

Slax is a good option (200mb), small footprint, and has Google's stressapptest off the main debian repos.

For some reason stressapptest would fail no matter what ram settings I had when run through Windows 10 ubuntu subsystem. Probably because that version of linux doesn't have as performant of access to the bare metal. Causing false errors from the fast memory copy / crc.

Ues HCI under windows, or Google's SAT under real linux. While some might think 1000% HCI is a good test, you should consider giving a 1 hour GSAT a run. GSAT has much better memory coverage than HCI. Especially if the OS only takes up 200mbs in RAM.

I was able to get 3466 @ 14/14/14/28 1.46v Dram and 1.075 SOC with B-die Gskill ram. 3 hour test on GSAT.


----------



## Sunsoar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> That's normal if you're running at stock speed. Change the cpu clock and see if it still happens.


Is it normal for the package node to jump 10C just from opening programs like Steam or Chrome? All I have done so far is XMP profile for 3200mhz ram which are running at their rated speeds and timing.


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunsoar*
> 
> Is it normal for the package node to jump 10C just from opening programs like Steam or Chrome? All I have done so far is XMP profile for 3200mhz ram which are running at their rated speeds and timing.


That's normal with ryzen.


----------



## Tasm

Where is the new BIOS!?!

Its unbeliable the time Asrock is taking to fix the current issues!


----------



## mastahrolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Where is the new BIOS!?!
> 
> Its unbeliable the time Asrock is taking to fix the current issues!


i hear you brother! other boards having updates most of the time..but this x370 taichi since last september..


----------



## onsit

This cold boot RAM issue is absurd. 3466 @ 1.46v just fine. Passes all the test.

Cold boot, 3 POST retries, then boots up in recovery mode rolling back all the changes.

I have a few days left on my microcenter return policy... I might just jump to the Asus motherboard.


----------



## Sunsoar

What issue is this you speak of?

My Taichi came with BIOS 3.2 out of the box and runs great so far. I feel like it takes a little longer to boot then my i7 950 PC but maybe because I haven't activated windows on it yet.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onsit*
> 
> This cold boot RAM issue is absurd. 3466 @ 1.46v just fine. Passes all the test.
> 
> Cold boot, 3 POST retries, then boots up in recovery mode rolling back all the changes.
> 
> I have a few days left on my microcenter return policy... I might just jump to the Asus motherboard.


It's been a while but I believe it's something to do with not enough VCore, SOC volts or your memory timings are too tight for your particular kit.

My board only did that sometimes when running 3600 14-13-13 @ 1.5V, it's been running 3466 14-14-14 @ 1.4V daily for the past while without a single issue.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onsit*
> 
> This cold boot RAM issue is absurd. 3466 @ 1.46v just fine. Passes all the test.
> 
> Cold boot, 3 POST retries, then boots up in recovery mode rolling back all the changes.
> 
> I have a few days left on my microcenter return policy... I might just jump to the Asus motherboard.


3466 here and no issue, must be that particular RAM kit


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunsoar*
> 
> What issue is this you speak of?
> 
> My Taichi came with BIOS 3.2 out of the box and runs great so far. I feel like it takes a little longer to boot then my i7 950 PC but maybe because I haven't activated windows on it yet.


Multi bug and cold boot. Those things are driving me nuts. Sometimes i will be stuck in boot loop for no reason with certain multipliers/voltages.


----------



## onsit

It's 100% multibug, I used the Ryzen timing calculator and the kit is rated for 3200 @ 14/14/14/34 Gskill Trident Z Samsung B die. The system passed countless RAM tests and CPU tests and is stable with 3466 @ 14/14/14/26. It's something to do with cold booting, and the motherboard not applying enough Dram volts. I run 1.46v dram, 1.075 soc, and 3.9ghz @ 1.3v.

Coincidentally I noticed this previously with Hynix chipped Corsair Vengance LPX 3200.

I wonder if this is related to cold boots + windows 8 features that suspend the system to RAM and low power deep states.


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onsit*
> 
> This cold boot RAM issue is absurd. 3466 @ 1.46v just fine. Passes all the test.
> 
> Cold boot, 3 POST retries, then boots up in recovery mode rolling back all the changes.
> 
> I have a few days left on my microcenter return policy... I might just jump to the Asus motherboard.


Look at the CH6 thread. That board has the same cold boot issues. It has been fixed in the beta bioses and should be be fixed for the taichi too. Just need to wait a bit more. For some reason mine worked fine for 2 months before giving me cold boot issues. Thats why I'm running @ 2933 12-11-11-26 GDM enabled now. 3066 and 3200 have no problem posting but i can't get the tCL below 14.


----------



## keng

I wonder if you switch the Ln2 jumper to ln2 mode if you would still get the cold boot bug.


----------



## TH558

I didn't know memory speeds made this much difference.

2933 12-11-11-26 2nd run


3466 14-14-14-28


----------



## mastahrolla

anyone can help me about this coldboot issue? i have overclocked my ryzen 1800x to 4ghz and set my ram on xmp 3200.. before my ram sticks are 4 which is 32gb..someone told me that ryzen only supports 2 sticks right now to work om higher ram speeds.. so i did remove the other 2 and set it to 3200 on xmp..run some test and passed.. restarting my pc on this settinga is ok..but on coldboot it will enter on bootloops and it will post but resets everything.


----------



## kmac20

Ryzen in particular prefers faster RAM speeds over lower timings.

Although genreally speaking in most systems faster RAM will provide more of a benefit than timings. People usually only start tweaking their timings AFTER they get the fastest speeds possible because faster RAM is more important than timings.

People tweak the timings after achieving the top speed possible to get that little bit extra performance out of their memory. But usually the differences are not even close compared to that of higher clocked memory.

Off this topic but I've never had a bootloop once. If I have any problems I usually get a post code and will have to clear CMOS. Never once had a boot loop.


----------



## Kirenaj

The cold boot issues rly pisses me off aswell.
I can clock things stable from windows, use em all day, and the day after it won't boot before I do a clearcmos.

Dang it! I tought it was the cpu, so I actualy ordered a replacement!


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Ryzen in particular prefers faster RAM speeds over lower timings.
> 
> Although genreally speaking in most systems faster RAM will provide more of a benefit than timings. People usually only start tweaking their timings AFTER they get the fastest speeds possible because faster RAM is more important than timings.
> 
> People tweak the timings after achieving the top speed possible to get that little bit extra performance out of their memory. But usually the differences are not even close compared to that of higher clocked memory.
> 
> Off this topic but I've never had a bootloop once. If I have any problems I usually get a post code and will have to clear CMOS. Never once had a boot loop.


exactly, I have my ram at 3466 stable right now, and gonna try 3600 (ram rated speed) instead of adjusting timings


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirenaj*
> 
> The cold boot issues rly pisses me off aswell.
> I can clock things stable from windows, use em all day, and the day after it won't boot before I do a clearcmos.
> 
> Dang it! I tought it was the cpu, so I actualy ordered a replacement!


Lol its windows, asus software and the UEFI working together to make things very bad for us.


----------



## datonyb

i assume you guys with cold boot issues have
enabled am4 boot training? (actually its auto for on )
turned boot tries/attempts to 5 from the default 3 (this is in dram sub timings section)
and disabled the dram power down feature at the bottom of the dram sub timings

?????????


----------



## Kirenaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> Lol its windows, asus software and the UEFI working together to make things very bad for us.


Yeah, I coulda been more spesific, but I do the OC from Bios as standar. But hey, Im just fast tweaking stuff.

I can do the following:
Stock CPU, then OC ram to stable 3466 or,
OC cpu to 3.9 and use default ram.

Never at the same time. I can post, yes, but shut down means cold boot, or clear cmos.


----------



## keng

Yea, the training you can go as high as 8 or higher, it doesn't matter.
Most of the cold booting is caused by windows I think.
It has its own memory checking options.

The best thing you can do is, essentially get your ram running at speed and only then install windows


----------



## Kirenaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> Yea, the training you can go as high as 8 or higher, it doesn't matter.
> Most of the cold booting is caused by windows I think.
> It has its own memory checking options.
> 
> The best thing you can do is, essentially get your ram running at speed and only then install windows


As in: Set the timings etc in bios, then install windows?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> Yea, the training you can go as high as 8 or higher, it doesn't matter.
> Most of the cold booting is caused by windows I think.
> It has its own memory checking options.
> 
> The best thing you can do is, essentially get your ram running at speed and only then install windows


lol

Windows has absolutely no control until the BIOS/UEFI transfers control. This doesn't happen until all of the devices have been initialized.

Also, a "cold boot" is when you are turning your system on from a non-powered state. If you turn off your system at night and turn your system on in the morning, that's a cold boot. A "warm boot" is what most people call a restart or reset. Cold boot does not equal cold boot bug or cold boot error.

Windows does have a memory checker built in, but it must be manually activated. It doesn't run automatically. The entire Windows boot process is checking for new hardware and loading drivers and such.


----------



## Tasm

My chip is fully stable at 4025 with 1.4V and 3200 MHz mems.

The problem is...sometimes i will get the "cold boot bug" and the voltage is not the same everytime the system boot.

And that cause me the problem of having an unstable system everytime the mobo reminds herself to put less voltage than the inserted on the bios.

This thing is driving me nuts. I have to lower my OC to 3900 MHz and none of the issues happen. Asrock is taking too long to fix this issues. Its not acceptable that the "best" AM4 mobo is riddle with this anoying bugs.


----------



## christoph

but you guys are upping the voltage in the CPU_SOC right?

how much?


----------



## drkCrix

Went to check for a new bios on the Asrock site today and it looks like they pulled all of the new x370 and b350 bioses that contained the new code.


----------



## PuPpEt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> Went to check for a new bios on the Asrock site today and it looks like they pulled all of the new x370 and b350 bioses that contained the new code.


there is no new bios, still 3.20


----------



## drkCrix

I am aware that there is still no new bios available for the Taichi x370, I was just stating that asrock pulled ALL the new bioses that they had released over the last month (all of the ones containing the 1.0.7.2 Agesa update) for all of the AMD boards. So it may be awhile yet before we see the new bios.


----------



## mastahrolla

is there a chance to run my 4 kits on xmp profile on higher speeds? or does the platform only supports 2 kit for the meantime? i have 32gb 4x8 gskill trident z rgb and its the cl16 version


----------



## datonyb

32gb fine
4x8gb fine
gskill trident fine

cl16 not fine (well if its 3200 or under anyway)

try running the 1usmus ryzen ram calculator for suggested settings ,its been very helpful to tweak the timings to stable ones that will work


----------



## kmac20

When any of you get the cold boot bug, do you get a random debug code on the Dr debug LCD? Because I feel like I have NEVER had a cold boot bug except when trying to push my overclocks.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> 32gb fine
> 4x8gb fine
> gskill trident fine
> 
> cl16 not fine (well if its 3200 or under anyway)
> 
> try running the 1usmus ryzen ram calculator for suggested settings ,its been very helpful to tweak the timings to stable ones that will work


why CL16 is no good?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> why CL16 is no good?


who said if CL16 is no good ?? thats HOAX! lol..

im using Corsair LPX-CL16 now, 32GB RAM and OC this RAM to 3200mhz with no trouble on Taichi Motherboard!

as long as you update bios til last update (version 3.20) you're good to go to OC RAM CL16 with no trouble


----------



## Dopamin3

What is the proper way to use LLC in combination with PState?

If I manually set CPU frequency, CPU Voltage, and LLC to level 1- it works correctly without touching the Pstates. If I leave OC Tweaker tab on auto frequency for CPU frequency and voltage, but then change Pstate0 to my desired clockspeed and voltage LLC doesn't work even when it is set to Level 1. Like the voltage is correct when it initially enters Pstate0, but then it "droops" around 0.05v almost like LLC doesn't work.

Do I have to use offset voltage mode? And how does this interact with the voltage set in Pstate0?

I'm new to Ryzen and have this board with the latest BIOS, P3.20.


----------



## mastahrolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> who said if CL16 is no good ?? thats HOAX! lol..
> 
> im using Corsair LPX-CL16 now, 32GB RAM and OC this RAM to 3200mhz with no trouble on Taichi Motherboard!
> 
> as long as you update bios til last update (version 3.20) you're good to go to OC RAM CL16 with no trouble


can you tell what your settings? i tried to run it on xmp but no luck on cold boot..


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> who said if CL16 is no good ?? thats HOAX! lol..
> 
> im using Corsair LPX-CL16 now, 32GB RAM and OC this RAM to 3200mhz with no trouble on Taichi Motherboard!
> 
> as long as you update bios til last update (version 3.20) you're good to go to OC RAM CL16 with no trouble


it's not that CL16 is no good, it's that CL16 3200 or lower for gskill = hynix chips so hitting xmp is a no go no matter how many modules you're running. CL15 it's a 50/50 chance of samsung B or hynix, CL14 is guaranteed to be samsung B. each manufacture is different though as far as the ram modules they choose for the different timings/clock speed.


----------



## onsit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> lol
> 
> Windows has absolutely no control until the BIOS/UEFI transfers control. This doesn't happen until all of the devices have been initialized.
> 
> Also, a "cold boot" is when you are turning your system on from a non-powered state. If you turn off your system at night and turn your system on in the morning, that's a cold boot. A "warm boot" is what most people call a restart or reset. Cold boot does not equal cold boot bug or cold boot error.
> 
> Windows does have a memory checker built in, but it must be manually activated. It doesn't run automatically. The entire Windows boot process is checking for new hardware and loading drivers and such.


Eh... That's a bit incorrect... When you enable UEFI secure boot via windows, a section of the firmware checks and protects against bootkits, it's the first order of business after a POST, and before the bootloader step. This is a UEFI level cert check...

While the X370 Taichi does not have a TPM module. Other asrocks do, and ALL msi mothers boards do.

However, the discussion is about the cold boot bug where DRAM voltage isn't regulated properly and doesn't feed the full 1.46v to DRAM causing the machine to boot cycle 3 times and revert to recovery mode parameters. Cold boot can be induced by cycling the power supply off, and trying to turn on the machine a few times to drain the caps. Then turning the power supply on, and turning the machine on.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastahrolla*
> 
> can you tell what your settings? i tried to run it on xmp but no luck on cold boot..


Every CPU has different strength memory controller (IMC). If you have Samsung B Die (usually indicated by 3200mhz CAS 14) you can usually get 3200mhz stable, even 3466mhz with two single rank DIMMs. If you don't have Samsung B Die, you better hope to God you have a CPU with an awesome IMC on your CPU for any hope of 3200mhz. Try to up VDDR_SOC voltage to 1.2v to see if that helps. If your IMC isn't great you'll probably have to settle for 2933mhz or even 2666mhz.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> who said if CL16 is no good ?? thats HOAX! lol..
> 
> im using Corsair LPX-CL16 now, 32GB RAM and OC this RAM to 3200mhz with no trouble on Taichi Motherboard!
> 
> as long as you update bios til last update (version 3.20) you're good to go to OC RAM CL16 with no trouble


what about the 3.10 Ram wise speaking?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> Every CPU has different strength memory controller (IMC). If you have Samsung B Die (usually indicated by 3200mhz CAS 14) you can usually get 3200mhz stable, even 3466mhz with two single rank DIMMs. If you don't have Samsung B Die, you better hope to God you have a CPU with an awesome IMC on your CPU for any hope of 3200mhz. Try to up VDDR_SOC voltage to 1.2v to see if that helps. If your IMC isn't great you'll probably have to settle for 2933mhz or even 2666mhz.


I got Samsung E-die at 3333 stable, I can post 3466 even 3600 but haven't check stability at those speeds which I don't think are THAT unstable as I can be surfing the net for hours


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Any tips stabilizing 4x8gb @ 3466mhz? 3200mhz c14 trident z modules. Crashes within seconds with prime/hci memtest. Regardless of voltages. Also, changing the bankgroup/bankgroupswap alt gives me the f9 error. Tried 2t, same results. Lowering clocks does not help either.


----------



## TH558

I don't think you can get 4 sticks stable at that speed.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> who said if CL16 is no good ?? thats HOAX! lol..
> 
> im using Corsair LPX-CL16 now, 32GB RAM and OC this RAM to 3200mhz with no trouble on Taichi Motherboard!
> 
> as long as you update bios til last update (version 3.20) you're good to go to OC RAM CL16 with no trouble


well thats not exactly correct either

or the guy would be running at 3200 'with no trouble' wouldnt he

as i said its not impossible, but he will need to work on it with the help of the ryzen ram calculator, hopefully some of the better lottery winners ram stick and one of the better cpu imc

the fact is you cant say the cl16 3200 tridents are 'good' they are not good they may be made to work at 3200 but wont ever be as good as samsung b dies we all know that
cl16 trident 3200 NOT samsung b die
cl15 trident 3200 should all be samsung b dies (well ive not seen any that are not)
cl14 trident 3200 deffo have to be samsung b dies to get the 14/14/14 timings at 3200

hence my original post that he made good choices until the cl16 part

now the real issue isnt who can pee higher up the wall, its lets help this guy get his ram working


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Any tips stabilizing 4x8gb @ 3466mhz? 3200mhz c14 trident z modules. Crashes within seconds with prime/hci memtest. Regardless of voltages. Also, changing the bankgroup/bankgroupswap alt gives me the f9 error. Tried 2t, same results. Lowering clocks does not help either.


hasnt chew posted timings earlier in this topic showing setting for 4x 8gb ?


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> well thats not exactly correct either
> 
> or the guy would be running at 3200 'with no trouble' wouldnt he
> 
> as i said its not impossible, but he will need to work on it with the help of the ryzen ram calculator, hopefully some of the better lottery winners ram stick and one of the better cpu imc
> 
> the fact is you cant say the cl16 3200 tridents are 'good' they are not good they may be made to work at 3200 but wont ever be as good as samsung b dies we all know that
> cl16 trident 3200 NOT samsung b die
> cl15 trident 3200 should all be samsung b dies (well ive not seen any that are not)
> cl14 trident 3200 deffo have to be samsung b dies to get the 14/14/14 timings at 3200
> 
> hence my original post that he made good choices until the cl16 part
> 
> now the real issue isnt who can pee higher up the wall, its lets help this guy get his ram working


what?

I got 3333 stable with CL18 CR1 Samsung E-DIE, I can boot 3466 and 3600 but haven't run stability test at those speeds


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> what?
> 
> I got 3333 stable with CL18 CR1 Samsung E-DIE, I can boot 3466 and 3600 but haven't run stability test at those speeds


does anyone ever actually read things IN CONTEXT ?

the op couldnt get 3200 stable with his 4x8gb hynix kit

so i said it will take some work as its not 'good'

if you think 3333 cl18 is good ,then your a little alone there.........................

its not terrible but we cant call it good when most samsung b dies do it at cl14 , cl14 is good so does that make cl18 good ? no

i got to be honest its kinda tiring just logging in trying to help people with facts and general results average guys get ,and having a random few jump in quote and answer OUT OF CONTEXT
defending their system just because it had a very very minor simalrity to some other guys system

the pure and simple fact is cl 16 3200 wasnt the best option to try and get 3200 running with 4 sticks ,as i said in reply to the other mr easy offended his quote of ' no trouble' cant be true either as the OP was having trouble

hence why im stating why does no-one actually read posts in context

to be fair why does it take 10 replies to a question here all of which are not to the actual guy with the problem,when my first reply should have covered it

he will not find it simple to get xmp 3200 with 4 sticks of cl16, so i suggest trying the ryzen ram calculator for guideance

thats it ,no more needed ,now if you and the other guy that says its no trouble actually write something to suggest help for the guy feel free ,
BUT WHY WASTE BOTH OUR TIME TELLING ME HOW GREAT YOU THINK YOUR RAM STICK IS WITH CL18 TIMING
unless of course you do get 3466 at cl14 then im all ears ................................


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> does anyone ever actually read things IN CONTEXT ?
> 
> the op couldnt get 3200 stable with his 4x8gb hynix kit
> 
> so i said it will take some work as its not 'good'
> 
> if you think 3333 cl18 is good ,then your a little alone there.........................
> 
> its not terrible but we cant call it good when most samsung b dies do it at cl14 , cl14 is good so does that make cl18 good ? no
> 
> i got to be honest its kinda tiring just logging in trying to help people with facts and general results average guys get ,and having a random few jump in quote and answer OUT OF CONTEXT
> defending their system just because it had a very very minor simalrity to some other guys system
> 
> the pure and simple fact is cl 16 3200 wasnt the best option to try and get 3200 running with 4 sticks ,as i said in reply to the other mr easy offended his quote of ' no trouble' cant be true either as the OP was having trouble
> 
> hence why im stating why does no-one actually read posts in context
> 
> to be fair why does it take 10 replies to a question here all of which are not to the actual guy with the problem,when my first reply should have covered it
> 
> he will not find it simple to get xmp 3200 with 4 sticks of cl16, so i suggest trying the ryzen ram calculator for guideance
> 
> thats it ,no more needed ,now if you and the other guy that says its no trouble actually write something to suggest help for the guy feel free ,
> BUT WHY WASTE BOTH OUR TIME TELLING ME HOW GREAT YOU THINK YOUR RAM STICK IS WITH CL18 TIMING
> unless of course you do get 3466 at cl14 then im all ears ................................


the problem is that "you talking facts" when there are no facts in hardware, is a lottery, you coming over and over again with the timings are no good and no good, instead of actually helping, and if you want facts, Ryzen get more out of Ram's speed and not really much from timings


----------



## datonyb

pointing him towards using the ryzen ram calculator isnt helping ?

ok thats a strange one on me ,i actually thought that was the best help (ok obviously not as helpful as saying 3333 at cl18) how that helps i dont know

and also try to pick a better fact than blankly stating mem speed is better than cl timings ....its another variable with so much points not to be a widespread fact
mindblank done a very good video showing ram at slower speeds and tighter timings on ryzen, and one things for sure a fact 3200 cl14 would be very hard pushed to never out perform 3333 cl18
heres a link to PROOF of the FACT that high speed and high timings are NOT always best
clearly showing 3200 low latency beating 3600 at stock cl16 latency, of course mindblank dosnt know whats hes talking about and your still always correct im sure













but once again let me ask why is this being debated pages after my initial post just suggesting to the guy hes got a bit of effort to make to get his ram at 3200 with 4 sticks ?
when i did try to help by advising to use the ryzen ram calculator, is it still you think i made bad advice or your just bored and want to argue for another few pages ?


----------



## mastahrolla

guys can please give me a brand or what kind of ram i need which is cl14 16gb 3200mhz that is stable on 3200 xmp for my ryzen 7? im planning to buy now as ive no luck for my cl16..what i want is just to run the kits to its rated speed..thank you


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastahrolla*
> 
> guys can please give me a brand or what kind of ram i need which is cl14 16gb 3200mhz that is stable on 3200 xmp for my ryzen 7? im planning to buy now as ive no luck for my cl16..what i want is just to run the kits to its rated speed..thank you


pretty much anything CL14 3200+ from Gskill or any AMD certified memory e.g. flareX or corsair LPX.. those are the ones i know for sure but there are a few other brands out there that also use samsung B dies i just can't remember all of them. but if you can get at least 2933 stable i'd just stick with what you have, the difference between that and 3200 is minimal in the real world. it's the same problem i have my with my hynix based gskill ripjaw V ram but prices for ram now are friggin insane so hopefully they're able to figure out specifically whats causing the problem and implement a fix with the 2xxx series.


----------



## mastahrolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirmonkey*
> 
> pretty much anything CL14 3200+ from Gskill or any AMD certified memory e.g. flareX or corsair LPX.. those are the ones i know for sure but there are a few other brands out there that also use samsung B dies i just can't remember all of them. but if you can get at least 2933 stable i'd just stick with what you have, the difference between that and 3200 is minimal in the real world. it's the same problem i have my with my hynix based gskill ripjaw V ram but prices for ram now are friggin insane so hopefully they're able to figure out specifically whats causing the problem and implement a fix with the 2xxx series.


I oc'd my 1800x to 4ghz and i did 2933 on xmp.. everything went well on test also no coldboot issue.. but recently im just playing dota 2 it crash on windwos without any error.. thats why i revert everything on stock.. you think its my OC or is it the game itself? coz i did cinebench no crash 5 times in a row.. aida64 and prime95 no issues at all.. also if i manually OC my cpu on bios does it disble the XFR?


----------



## TH558

So I've been running mem @ 3466 c14 GDM enabled for a few days and haven't had any cold boot issues. I also bumped the ram voltage up by about 10mv. I think the ProcODT @ 53.3 ohms is what was causing the problem. 60 seems to be a bit less stable but it doesn't give me cold boot problems. Passed an hour of prime and some hci. I'll test it properly when the next bios is released.


----------



## sierra248

The difference between a stable 3.9 and a not stable 4.0 is not worth the trouble. I'm running my 1700 at 3.8 with 1.3 volts and my memory at 3466 at cl 14,13,13,13 1.4 volts and all the other timings very tight also. It's Prime 95 small fft and custom with 14 gig memory for literally days. If I even try 3.825 ghz oc, it won't pass Prime in matter of hour or two. You guys who are trying for maximum overclock right now will just be redoing everything when the next bios comes out. Get your stable overclock with 3.20 and mess with your memory. I know I can't go past 3.8 right now but when the new bios comes out, I'm hoping I can. I'd love 4.0ghz, but it's not worth all the hassle as I want 24 hour prime stable and with this bios and chip 3.8 is all I can do. Your memory on the other hand prob isn't going to get any faster with a new bios. It took me 2 weeks of messing with the timings and then run Prime for 24 hours to get where I am. Spend your time on your memory now, shoot for higher oc when new bios comes out. My system is 100% stable, ran Prime custom with 14000 in the box for 48 hours once I thought I had memory as tight and fast as I could get it. Now I haven't messed with anything for a month and have had zero problems. Fast memory timings at fast speed like 3466 is probably a bigger performance gain then the difference between 3.8 and 4.0 anyway. I know I gained allot on 3dmark and run 1740 cinebench all day long. I def noticed an improvement playing games at 1080 on my 1080 by getting my memory straight. I get steady 120-170 FPS at ultra in pubg. Never dips below 120. Now I just need to fork over the money for a faster wqhd 144hz monitor and I'll be set for years to come.

Good Luck, happy holidays. Let's hope asrock sends us a new bios for our holiday treat.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> My chip is fully stable at 4025 with 1.4V and 3200 MHz mems.
> 
> The problem is...sometimes i will get the "cold boot bug" and the voltage is not the same everytime the system boot.
> 
> And that cause me the problem of having an unstable system everytime the mobo reminds herself to put less voltage than the inserted on the bios.
> 
> This thing is driving me nuts. I have to lower my OC to 3900 MHz and none of the issues happen. Asrock is taking too long to fix this issues. Its not acceptable that the "best" AM4 mobo is riddle with this anoying bugs.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sierra248*
> 
> The difference between a stable 3.9 and a not stable 4.0 is not worth the trouble. I'm running my 1700 at 3.8 with 1.3 volts and my memory at 3466 at cl 14,13,13,13 1.4 volts and all the other timings very tight also. It's Prime 95 small fft and custom with 14 gig memory for literally days. If I even try 3.825 ghz oc, it won't pass Prime in matter of hour or two. You guys who are trying for maximum overclock right now will just be redoing everything when the next bios comes out. Get your stable overclock with 3.20 and mess with your memory. I know I can't go past 3.8 right now but when the new bios comes out, I'm hoping I can. I'd love 4.0ghz, but it's not worth all the hassle as I want 24 hour prime stable and with this bios and chip 3.8 is all I can do. Your memory on the other hand prob isn't going to get any faster with a new bios. It took me 2 weeks of messing with the timings and then run Prime for 24 hours to get where I am. Spend your time on your memory now, shoot for higher oc when new bios comes out. My system is 100% stable, ran Prime custom with 14000 in the box for 48 hours once I thought I had memory as tight and fast as I could get it. Now I haven't messed with anything for a month and have had zero problems. Fast memory timings at fast speed like 3466 is probably a bigger performance gain then the difference between 3.8 and 4.0 anyway. I know I gained allot on 3dmark and run 1740 cinebench all day long. I def noticed an improvement playing games at 1080 on my 1080 by getting my memory straight. I get steady 120-170 FPS at ultra in pubg. Never dips below 120. Now I just need to fork over the money for a faster wqhd 144hz monitor and I'll be set for years to come.
> 
> Good Luck, happy holidays. Let's hope asrock sends us a new bios for our holiday treat.


would you post a Aida64 Cache and memory bench?


----------



## sierra248

I don't use Aida64 but here is some screenshots.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> would you post a Aida64 Cache and memory bench?


.


----------



## christoph




----------



## polkfan

I highly doubt a new bios will increase CPU overclocks that would be very unheard of.

Be cool and all but doubtful.


----------



## WexleySnoops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> I highly doubt a new bios will increase CPU overclocks that would be very unheard of.
> 
> Be cool and all but doubtful.


I mean, if new BIOSes have been able to improve ram compatibility/clocks (which they have), then who's to say CPU clocks are out of the question?

Given this is an entirely new release, anything is possible really, but yes don't get your hopes up.


----------



## datonyb

the rog crosshair boys seem to have 'some' guys reporting more stable overclocks but only say 100mhz more

they also have a 'lot' of guys reporting too many bugs and voltage issues and are flashing 'back' to ealier bios

but hey we all knew the total rethink of agesa 1072/1007 was going to be testing

personally, i was in no great rush to get a new agesa bios for the taichi, and thoser asrock boards that did have all had problems and asrock seem to have removed the new agesa bios from downloads section


----------



## TH558

100Mhz is a lot for a bios update.


----------



## sierra248

From what I understand about the multibug it causes the Ryzen to top out at 3.8, so I figure if they fix that maybe it will allow us a few more MHz as I have the voltage overhead and cooling available to easily run 4.0, it just will not at anything above 3.8 right now. So I guess we'll see. That's why I'm done messing with things, 3.8 and 3466 with tight timings it runs perfect and very fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> 100Mhz is a lot for a bios update.


----------



## PuPpEt

Anyone heard news about the bios 3.30?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Agesa 1071, it sounds good "Update to AGESA 1071 for new upcoming processors"
based on Crosshair VI site : https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_BIOS/

so no wonder Taichi still not launching bios 3.30 untul now, maybe they still synchronize some microcode for new Zen2, nice!


----------



## datonyb

asrock did release some later agesa bios for some of the boards mainly the b350

and have quickly taken them down from website due to many bugs

so the bios that may be 3.3 for taichi that should be the new agesa ,looks like its delayed due to unstable and unwanted side effects

e.g.
its broken !


----------



## alexandrebr

Has anyone been facing BSOD's related to dxgmms2.sys and watchdog.sys? From time to time that issue is happening here since the Taichi was installed. Everything was fine with my previous mb, GB AB350 Gaming 3. I thought it could be due to the fact that I hadn't done a windows fresh install after installing the Taichi but, even after doing that, for my surprise, I was "granted" with the BSOD.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> asrock did release some later agesa bios for some of the boards mainly the b350
> 
> and have quickly taken them down from website due to many bugs
> 
> so the bios that may be 3.3 for taichi that should be the new agesa ,looks like its delayed due to unstable and unwanted side effects
> 
> e.g.
> its broken !


that probably IMC from b350 chipset is different with x370, especially for handling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexandrebr*
> 
> Has anyone been facing BSOD's related to dxgmms2.sys and watchdog.sys? From time to time that issue is happening here since the Taichi was installed. Everything was fine with my previous mb, GB AB350 Gaming 3. I thought it could be due to the fact that I hadn't done a windows fresh install after installing the Taichi but, even after doing that, for my surprise, I was "granted" with the BSOD.


what the relation between that gaming BSOD with Motherboard hardware?







, well maybe it cause by software issue, or maybe you can check your memory health 1st with memtest (https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm). If no problemo with your memory stick (PASS 100% with memtest) and still BSOD too, do clean GPU driver installation with DDU and reinstall again.
Or, you can refer with this sites related with your *.sys trouble (https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-performance/fix-for-systemserviceexception-dxgmms2sys-bsod/fb59863d-331d-4e13-afd0-8ae538b1a472?auth=1)

cheers


----------



## alexandrebr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> that probably IMC from b350 chipset is different with x370, especially for handling
> what the relation between that gaming BSOD with Motherboard hardware?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , well maybe it cause by software issue, or maybe you can check your memory health 1st with memtest (https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm). If no problemo with your memory stick (PASS 100% with memtest) and still BSOD too, do clean GPU driver installation with DDU and reinstall again.
> Or, you can refer with this sites related with your *.sys trouble (https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-performance/fix-for-systemserviceexception-dxgmms2sys-bsod/fb59863d-331d-4e13-afd0-8ae538b1a472?auth=1)
> 
> cheers


RAM was tested when I was using Gigabyte MB. It's a 3200 FlareX kit (memtest86 was also used):



Timings used now are the same:



Besides, I've just done a W10 fresh install. After Windows setup I've installed drivers downloaded from Asrock site (lan, wifi, BT, chipset, audio), NVidia drivers, Logitech ones for G500 and F710, Dell Display Manager, MS Office 2010 and Chrome. By the way, there was no previous video driver; Windows update just ignored the GTX 970.

At last, I've decided to ask just because issues began after changing to the X370 Taichi. Couldn't bios issues be the problem in that case?

Thanks.


----------



## datonyb

alexandrebr
your tras looks a little low (28)
maybe try 30

and the trc looks a little high

at least according to what i run and the ryzen ram calculator seems to spit out for samsung b dies


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexandrebr*
> 
> RAM was tested when I was using Gigabyte MB. It's a 3200 FlareX kit (memtest86 was also used):
> 
> 
> 
> Timings used now are the same:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I've just done a W10 fresh install. After Windows setup I've installed drivers downloaded from Asrock site (lan, wifi, BT, chipset, audio), NVidia drivers, Logitech ones for G500 and F710, Dell Display Manager, MS Office 2010 and Chrome. By the way, there was no previous video driver; Windows update just ignored the GTX 970.
> 
> At last, I've decided to ask just because issues began after changing to the X370 Taichi. Couldn't bios issues be the problem in that case?
> 
> Thanks.


thats weird







joking

"At last, I've decided to ask just because issues began after changing to the X370 Taichi. Couldn't bios issues be the problem in that case?"

well, you can change BIOS version on Taichi, downgrade to previous version or to newer one (if you still using below from Bios ver 3.2). Make sure install RAM on slot A2 and B2 only if you using all populated RAM slot now, and set bios default 1st of course before flashing bios.


----------



## kmac20

Is it an sxs error like I was having which seems to be common to ryzen chipset drivers?

This was causing certain BSODs and crashing specifically in GTA 5 DX 11 mode


----------



## alexandrebr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> alexandrebr
> your tras looks a little low (28)
> maybe try 30
> 
> and the trc looks a little high
> 
> at least according to what i run and the ryzen ram calculator seems to spit out for samsung b dies


Indeed I'm using 14-14-14-34-48. All other timings are set according to the picture.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> thats weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joking
> 
> "At last, I've decided to ask just because issues began after changing to the X370 Taichi. Couldn't bios issues be the problem in that case?"
> 
> well, you can change BIOS version on Taichi, downgrade to previous version or to newer one (if you still using below from Bios ver 3.2). Make sure install RAM on slot A2 and B2 only if you using all populated RAM slot now, and set bios default 1st of course before flashing bios.


I know it's weird.









Bios is already updated to 3.20 and RAM is installed in the recommended slots. I've started considering fall creators may be the real cause.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1029852/geforce-drivers/bsod-video_scheduler_internal-error/1/

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1030386/video_scheduler_internal_error-bsod-with-latest-388-43-driver/

Or something related to the first pcie slot:

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/656407/bsod-on-new-build-watchdogsys-and-dxgmms2sys/


----------



## datonyb

did you disabled dram power down ?


----------



## alexandrebr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> did you disabled dram power down ?


Yes. Indeed I think this is set when xmp is enabled. I've tried to run RAM @3200 without activating XMP (using CBS) but bios reverted clock and timings to default.


----------



## Mikkinen

hi, for OC the cpu use the offset, the problem is that the vid was fixed 1.188v, lately the vid at each boot can be 1.188vo 1.231v, my target was 1.350v (offset +0.15625), when the pc boot and the vid is 1.231v the vcore rises to 1.375. to keep the vcore at 1.35v I have to use the fixed volt.
using the offset the vid should not be fixed? otherwise you can never know the vcore at every boot.
Is a cpu problem?


----------



## Fredd

alexandrebr

Try:
tFAW 39
tWTRS 5
tWTRL 13
tWR 25

tRFC 560

tCWL 14
tRTP 13

tCKE 9

If it works You can try to lower the tRFC to 416

Also you can try up the v on the ram ,im runing mine at 1.39 v ,its suppose to be safe up to 1,46 v .my Flare x runs at 3333Mhz with this settings, its from the xmp profile. I have tryed the ones that the calculator gave me , both safe and fast but they dont work. My xmp settings are lower on some and higher on others compaired to the calculator .


----------



## Coolasmoo

New bios to try http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php

Beta 3.20a


----------



## Misant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolasmoo*
> 
> New bios to try http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php
> 
> Beta 3.20a


Thanks for the link.
What is the changelog ? I only found this " Fix CPU_OPT in DC mode on some PSU if FullSpeed on PowerOn ".


----------



## datonyb

maybe the multibug beta chew was testing ?


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuPpEt*
> 
> Anyone heard news about the bios 3.30?


Bellow:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolasmoo*
> 
> New bios to try http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php
> 
> Beta 3.20a


Multi bug seems SOLVED so far! Getting 4025 3200 MHz without any hassle.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Bellow:
> Multi bug seems SOLVED so far! Getting 4025 3200 MHz without any hassle.


can you confirm

this beta 3.2a is a bios aimed at multibug ?


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> can you confirm
> 
> this beta 3.2a is a bios aimed at multibug ?


I cannot. But it surely solved my multibug! At least so far!

Worth a try IMHO.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> I cannot. But it surely solved my multibug! At least so far!
> 
> Worth a try IMHO.


sorry i worded my initial question incorrectly

i should have asked can you confirm this bios cured 'your' multibug

it seems it has ,i suspect it may well be the bios chew was assisting asrock with then


----------



## Misant

I did the update.

It fixed the multi bug (x22) for fixed voltage/frequency (In the first bios settings near bclk overclock).
The multi bug with PSTATE OC still present (x30 multi bug)

So it"s useless for me. I need PSTATE OC for downclock/downvolt when idle







.

Edit : actually testing for stability (50 loop intel burn test 13600 RAM tested with 4ghz 1.40625Vcore (1.424 HWInfo), LLC2 and ram 3200 xmp, 1.375V, 1.050 SOC LLC2). I will check after work if running or computer dead on blackscreen with 00 error as usual ^^)


----------



## fromArea51

Hellow to all, i a photographer and a passionate for tech, i work allot in Lightroom and Premiere, but mostly in Lighroom and i process over a thousand of photos and
i know that LR is hungry for GHz so i`ve made a new system with this specs, and i am cooling it with the BE Quite 360, i`ve tried to overclock it with AMD`s Master
but just to 4.1 ghz.

Can anyone help me to get the best from this CPU ?

thanq.

CPU Name AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Eight-Core Processor
Threading 1 CPU - 8 Core - 16 Threads
Frequency 3691.19 MHz (37 * 99.76 MHz) - Uncore: 1064.1 MHz
Multiplier Current: 37
Architecture / Stepping: ZP-B1 / Technology: 14 nm
CPUID / Ext. F.1.1 / 17.1
IA Extensions MMX(+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, x86-64, AMD-V, AES, AVX, AVX2, FMA3, SHA
Caches L1D : 32 KB / L2 : 512 KB / L3 : 8192 KB
Caches Assoc. L1D : 8-way / L2 : 8-way / L3 : 16-way
TDP / Vcore 95 Watts / 1.248 Volts
Temperature 44.3 °C / 112 °F
Type Retail
Cores Frequencies #00: 3691.19 MHz  #01: 3691.19 MHz  #02: 3691.19 MHz  #03: 3691.19 MHz 
#04: 3691.19 MHz  #05: 3691.19 MHz  #06: 3691.19 MHz  #07: 3691.19 MHz

Model ASRock X370 Killer SLI
Socket Socket AM4 (1331)
North Bridge AMD Ryzen SOC rev 00
South Bridge AMD X370 rev 51
BIOS American Megatrends Inc. P3.20 (08/25/2017)

Total Size 16384 MB
Type Dual Channel (128 bit) DDR4-SDRAM
Frequency 1064.1 MHz - Ratio 3:32
Timings 15-15-15-36-51-2 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS-tCR)
Slot #1 Module Kingston 8192 MB (DDR4-2137) - XMP 2.0 - P/N: KHX2666C13D4/8GX
Slot #2 Module Kingston 8192 MB (DDR4-2137) - XMP 2.0 - P/N: KHX2666C13D4/8GX


----------



## kmac20

Why do you need downclock so badly? I never understood this need at all.

It lowers the POWER DRAW AND TEMPERATURE WITHOUT downclocking anyway.

I'm super happy to hear this bug is fixed because it means I could potentially overclock my CPU more as its not really stable at 3.9 but could probably get to like 3850 or something without a change in voltage.


----------



## Misant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Why do you need downclock so badly? I never understood this need at all.
> 
> It lowers the POWER DRAW AND TEMPERATURE WITHOUT downclocking anyway.


Maybe I'm wrong but it should expand CPU life if lower Vcore is provided during idle time ?

Edit : Even if I'm not totaly satisfied with this new bios, I'm happy too because it's an improvement, and things goes in the right direction.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misant*
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong but it should expand CPU life if lower Vcore is provided during idle time ?
> 
> Edit : Even if I'm not totaly satisfied with this new bios, I'm happy too because it's an improvement, and things goes in the right direction.


enable Cool & Quiet on Advance CPU configuration, if you want downclock CPU OC @idle time


----------



## Misant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> enable Cool & Quiet on Advance CPU configuration, if you want downclock CPU OC @idle time


Thanks, for the tips but it's not working for me even with ryzen power plan in windows. (tested with minimal processor state at 5%, 10% and 100%). Maybe I miss something ?

Edit : Stability test failed as expected (but Vcore was too low for 4ghz)
Edit : Improvement found on Tdie temp. With the 1.424 - 1.440 Vcore range, It was 75 - 78°C with bios 3.20, now with 3.20a I have max 70.5°C after 2 IBT pass.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misant*
> 
> Thanks, for the tips but it's not working for me even with ryzen power plan in windows. (tested with minimal processor state at 5%, 10% and 100%). Maybe I miss something ?
> 
> Edit : Stability test failed as expected (but Vcore was too low for 4ghz)


The cpu will internally control VID. You dont need to worry about that. Just set your settings and forget about idle clocks.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misant*
> 
> I did the update.
> 
> It fixed the multi bug (x22) for fixed voltage/frequency (In the first bios settings near bclk overclock).
> The multi bug with PSTATE OC still present (x30 multi bug)
> 
> So it"s useless for me. I need PSTATE OC for downclock/downvolt when idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit : actually testing for stability (50 loop intel burn test 13600 RAM tested with 4ghz 1.40625Vcore (1.424 HWInfo), LLC2 and ram 3200 xmp, 1.375V, 1.050 SOC LLC2). I will check after work if running or computer dead on blackscreen with 00 error as usual ^^)


mine downvolts on idle, drops right down below 0.500 v

and i dont even have cool and quiet enabled








3.9 ghz fixed all cores ........


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misant*
> 
> Thanks, for the tips but it's not working for me even with ryzen power plan in windows. (tested with minimal processor state at 5%, 10% and 100%). Maybe I miss something ?
> 
> Edit : Stability test failed as expected (but Vcore was too low for 4ghz)
> Edit : Improvement found on Tdie temp. With the 1.424 - 1.440 Vcore range, It was 75 - 78°C with bios 3.20, now with 3.20a I have max 70.5°C after 2 IBT pass.


clr CMOS again, before that SAVE 1st your BIOS setting. After CMOS reset, load again your last BIOS OC-setting.
im also have trouble like you before, when im set OC and under windows doing some primetest/ torture CPU test

hope that will work for you !


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> mine downvolts on idle, drops right down below 0.500 v
> 
> and i dont even have cool and quiet enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.9 ghz fixed all cores ........


yes, but maybe you still turn ON your C6, thats why CPU voltage drop while on idle state


----------



## Misant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datonyb*
> 
> mine downvolts on idle, drops right down below 0.500 v
> 
> and i dont even have cool and quiet enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.9 ghz fixed all cores ........


Any C-STATE enabled ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> clr CMOS again, before that SAVE 1st your BIOS setting. After CMOS reset, load again your last BIOS OC-setting.
> im also have trouble like you before, when im set OC and under windows doing some primetest/ torture CPU test
> 
> hope that will work for you !


Thanks, I will try this.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastraiyzen99X2*
> 
> yes, but maybe you still turn ON your C6, thats why CPU voltage drop while on idle state


nope !

all off on that tab

however global c state is on

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171218131429_zps3ufveovk.png.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/datonyb/media/171218131539_zpsuerjuv56.png.html


----------



## Misant

Thanks, whith global C state on my CPU idle at 0,368 Vcore


----------



## christoph

hi guys, I have a question, in CPU Load line cal, and the SOC is in AUTO but but aside that "AUTO" dropdown window says is in Level 5, is this normal? isn't the 5 the strongest setting?


----------



## mastahrolla

i have now the gskill x flare series cl14 the one that is made for ryzen..but why still i cant get 3200mhz on xmp?


----------



## kmac20

I have never had a chip die on me once regardless of the voltage going through it. CPUs can last for like a decade. By the time that chip dies even if you have 1.45v running through it constantly it'll be years.

I had my 3570k running at quite a good voltage for a 1ghz+ overclock and I still have that chip and it runs fine. Boards die WAY BEFORE a chip dies, regardless of voltage.

I guess if you REALLY want the voltage to go down, go for p-states. But my whole hangup would be if it was drawing the same power and putting out the same heat. Its not, so I have no issues with not using p-states.

Heat is going to do more to a chip than voltage. Again, you could probably run that chip at the max that AMD recommends, 1.45v, for half a decade and it'd still work.

I still have a pentium 4 that used quite a few volts. Still have a Core2Duo I had a 1ghz overclock on also. All are functional, some over a decade later, regardless of voltage. If you put enough volts in a chip to kill it early youre probably also using exotic cooling line LN2.


----------



## ManofGod1000

What the hell is wrong with this board! Let me be blunt, I could run my 1700X all day at 3.8GHz and 1.3v on a previous Asus Prime X370 Pro. However, I cannot get beyond 3.7 Ghz at 1.225v and an LLC level of 2. Anything at all beyond that and I can get random black screens and reboots when stress testing at anything above 3.7GHz. However, everything is 100% stable at stock. Any ideas? Thanks.

I am on this board in this thread with a 1700X I bought on release day.


----------



## Misant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastahrolla*
> 
> i have now the gskill x flare series cl14 the one that is made for ryzen..but why still i cant get 3200mhz on xmp?


Because xmp settings sucks with ryzen. I'm trying to use it with higher ram voltage as it's more stable than 1usmus's tools settings (regarding HCI memtest) but actually always fail with IBT (in general, for me, if it works with HCI 2500%+, it fail with IBT 50 loop and vice versa... :x )

==> You should try 1usmus tool, it helped many people here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I have never had a chip die on me once regardless of the voltage going through it. CPUs can last for like a decade. By the time that chip dies even if you have 1.45v running through it constantly it'll be years.
> 
> I had my 3570k running at quite a good voltage for a 1ghz+ overclock and I still have that chip and it runs fine. Boards die WAY BEFORE a chip dies, regardless of voltage.
> 
> I guess if you REALLY want the voltage to go down, go for p-states. But my whole hangup would be if it was drawing the same power and putting out the same heat. Its not, so I have no issues with not using p-states.
> 
> Heat is going to do more to a chip than voltage. Again, you could probably run that chip at the max that AMD recommends, 1.45v, for half a decade and it'd still work.
> 
> I still have a pentium 4 that used quite a few volts. Still have a Core2Duo I had a 1ghz overclock on also. All are functional, some over a decade later, regardless of voltage. If you put enough volts in a chip to kill it early youre probably also using exotic cooling line LN2.


Same for me, my old 4670k didn't have any problem with 4.5ghz overclock and high fixed voltage but it's just "If I can why don't do it ?" (ok, actually can't so I keep fixed voltage ^^)


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> What the hell is wrong with this board! Let me be blunt, I could run my 1700X all day at 3.8GHz and 1.3v on a previous Asus Prime X370 Pro. However, I cannot get beyond 3.7 Ghz at 1.225v and an LLC level of 2. Anything at all beyond that and I can get random black screens and reboots when stress testing at anything above 3.7GHz. However, everything is 100% stable at stock. Any ideas? Thanks.
> 
> I am on this board in this thread with a 1700X I bought on release day.


Also, just want to add, I am using a 1KW Seasonic power supply, 2 x 8GB of GSkill DDR 4 2800 ram and a Noctua NH-D15. I even spoke with an AMD support person yesterday and even he agreed that something is going on with the board. It is almost like the voltage is dropping or something.


----------



## Misant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Also, just want to add, I am using a 1KW Seasonic power supply, 2 x 8GB of GSkill DDR 4 2800 ram and a Noctua NH-D15. I even spoke with an AMD support person yesterday and even he agreed that something is going on with the board. It is almost like the voltage is dropping or something.


Do you have the same issue with the new beta bios (3.20a) ?


----------



## mastahrolla

i finally got my ram kit to work on 3200mhz xmp after i reflash my bios.. i do have 3.20 but then i reflash it to same bios version and it accepts now the 3200mhz just by doing it on xmp.. i didnt change any voltage whatsoever.. i havent oc my cpu yet still running stock..do i still need to oc or ram is fine running at 3200?

and can you guys teach mo on how to reinstall windows on uefi mode? coz i installed mine like the old school way.. please let me know what i need to change in bios settings before clean install..


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misant*
> 
> Do you have the same issue with the new beta bios (3.20a) ?


Unfortunately, yep.














I was really hoping that would fix it. Also, I do have the Core Performance Boost disabled.


----------



## Misant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastahrolla*
> 
> i finally got my ram kit to work on 3200mhz xmp after i reflash my bios.. i do have 3.20 but then i reflash it to same bios version and it accepts now the 3200mhz just by doing it on xmp.. i didnt change any voltage whatsoever.. i havent oc my cpu yet still running stock..do i still need to oc or ram is fine running at 3200?


Strange but nice. Ram is fine at 3200 (depends of your needs) but if you don't plan to OC cpu, I highly suggest you to try 1usmus tools I linked before (even if you plan to OC cpu but it will be harder to have good cpu OC and good ram OC). Read the topic about the tools, it will teach you how to use it and how to test for stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastahrolla*
> 
> and can you guys teach mo on how to reinstall windows on uefi mode? coz i installed mine like the old school way.. please let me know what i need to change in bios settings before clean install..


Can't help on this.


----------



## Misant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Unfortunately, yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really hoping that would fix it. Also, I do have the Core Performance Boost disabled.


Mmm, had the same issue with my old X370 prime pro... Solution was replace the board with a new taichi (and next rma the taichi for cold boot error at stock settings... xD)


----------



## kmac20

I guess for me the few few advantages of p-states don't outweigh the time, effort, and negatives of using it.

Package less than 20w idle, temps at 19-23 idle depending on weather, only 1.31v although I could PROBABLY LOWER THIS but I haven't really felt a need to. Might start tweaking this weekend because its only 3.8 chip and from what I know 3.8 doesn't even need this much, I just know its rock solid at it after i a long p95 stress so I haven't messed with it much.

This week I got work to do on this PC. I've had this samsung evo 850 500gb SSD sitting on my desk since black friday, AND I need to run a second 8pin pcie cable from my PSU to my GPU. Its proven that using 2 dedicated wires instead of 1 squid one gives you better performance and power, and my GPU is rated for 220w but usually only hits about 200. So I'm hoping doing that will get me some more performance out of my GPU. Strange, I get super high firestrike extreme scores, but kinda low regular firestrike on this rig.

ALSO thinking about replacing the paste that came with my CM Masterliquid aio with some noctuta, but I've got such good temps I haven't really wanted to that much as im SUPER OCD about mounting heatsinks and paste etc. If it aint broke dont fix it, and when I'm getting idle temps at 20C? I feel like I wont even see a benefit. They really are correct the pastes that are included nowadays with coolermaster products are quite good.

But yeah, gotta put in this SSD I've had sitting here for a month and the 2nd 8pin that i've been meaning to do for a month now too. Been lazy. Trying to rebuild my 3570k system, bought a mobo from a member here but it wasn't working (either didn't hae right bios for ivy bridge or is just dead, its boot looping so i'm thinking the latter), which I've been more focused on. II basically have a built system sitting on the floor behind me on a rubber anti static work mat, so yeah. Got some work to do tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misant*
> 
> Mmm, had the same issue with my old X370 prime pro... Solution was replace the board with a new taichi (and next rma the taichi for cold boot error at stock settings... xD)


Ah crap. If I remember correctly, and I believe I do, Asrock does not have advanced replacement as an option. Therefore, I would have to ship the board to them and wait. Might just have to purchase another board, rma this one, get a working one back and sell that. Sure would not do anything with them until after Christmas and New Years though, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Ah crap. If I remember correctly, and I believe I do, Asrock does not have advanced replacement as an option. Therefore, I would have to ship the board to them and wait. Might just have to purchase another board, rma this one, get a working one back and sell that. Sure would not do anything with them until after Christmas and New Years though, thanks for the heads up.


thats what I had to do. they do not offer advance RMA. bought a crosshair to try while I RMA my Taichi after the 3rd time lol.
its your best bet. unless there is a microcenter near you. I like their no questions asked return policy. any issues? here is a new board.


----------



## onsit

Does anyone else experience the USB device plug/unplug sound in windows? I have tried a few clean installs and does not appear to be an OS issue - well albeit if it's a chip set driver issue - which are up to date.

There doesn't appear to be a definitive fix for this other than turning off the chime sounds.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onsit*
> 
> Does anyone else experience the USB device plug/unplug sound in windows? I have tried a few clean installs and does not appear to be an OS issue - well albeit if it's a chip set driver issue - which are up to date.
> 
> There doesn't appear to be a definitive fix for this other than turning off the chime sounds.


not happening in here, isn't your device?


----------



## kmac20

Yes I do and its a problem with Windows. Lots of people have the problem.

Happens on my last build and this one. No idea as to the answer.


----------



## onsit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Yes I do and its a problem with Windows. Lots of people have the problem.
> 
> Happens on my last build and this one. No idea as to the answer.


When playing a game like CSGO or PUBG, when the USB disconnects/connects suddenly the last keystroke is registered and is sticky. So it's instant death as I run forward at an enemy uncontrollably. Massive deal breaker... Never had this with intel.

Seems to be a Ryzen/Windows/USB 3.0 port issue from what I read, not enough power to the ports and the USB devices draw too much causing them to be disconnected. Might have to just buy a USB 2.0 PCI-e adapter and use that for mouse / keyboard.


----------



## Coldstance

That 3.20a bios fixed the multi bug for me. I can finally set a fixed voltage without any problem. Cold boot issue still exists. Can't wait to see what the next version has in store.


----------



## schubaltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldstance*
> 
> That 3.20a bios fixed the multi bug for me. I can finally set a fixed voltage without any problem. Cold boot issue still exists. Can't wait to see what the next version has in store.


what 3.20a?


----------



## LenFitTech

For everyone using the 3.20a and if it fixed your multi-bug. Did it allow you to use a lower voltage for the same frequency using a fixed voltage? Debating whether I want to update or not


----------



## schubaltz

wait what 3.20a? am I missing something? The latest is 3.20 in the asrock website.


----------



## motoman26

There's a beta bios posted a few pages back.
Not on Asrocks site.


----------



## Korrektor

Guys I have some troubles running one game (doesn't matter what but it is R6 siege), so I tried to disable SMT as someone recommended on support forums (and that helped)

However I found a very weird behaviour when SMT is disabled - one of the cores (core 3 according to hwmonitor) getting stuck on 1950 mhz sometimes while all the others running on 3900 fine
I need to perform 1-2 cold boots to eliminate that
And all the cores are always 3900 if I have SMT on
I'm running on fixed voltage 1.36 with llc 2 (with llc3 or 1.35 it fails to pass linx so it seems to be the least possible stable voltage for me)

What can cause it? Is that some weird alternative to multibug or what?


----------



## kkrace

Try to use offset for voltage, and use p-stage for overclock. it will solve your issue


----------



## Korrektor

@kkrace
What is the default voltage that MB uses? Or what offset should I use to achieve my current 1.36v?
I've always been against the offsets because its not that obvious what to input as you don't see the end result and need to doublecheck it after
And I've seen a good guide for p-states OC here few months ago, didn't saved that as I thought that I will be fine with fixed values (in fact I am, this problem appeared only on one core and with smt off)

I'm wondering if this is even multibug because from what I've heard, again, multibug affects all the cores


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onsit*
> 
> When playing a game like CSGO or PUBG, when the USB disconnects/connects suddenly the last keystroke is registered and is sticky. So it's instant death as I run forward at an enemy uncontrollably. Massive deal breaker... Never had this with intel.
> 
> Seems to be a Ryzen/Windows/USB 3.0 port issue from what I read, not enough power to the ports and the USB devices draw too much causing them to be disconnected. Might have to just buy a USB 2.0 PCI-e adapter and use that for mouse / keyboard.


I own the definitive technology inclines and it seems like the audio cuts in and out sometimes i wonder if this is why?


----------



## kmac20

Again I had this problem on my last computer and I was using USB 2.0. There are others with this issue as well across all system types. Its definitely a windows thing in my experience.

It seems to just be a random chime, happens VERY RARELY NOW (perhaps FCU fixed some of these problems) and whenever I get the noise it is JUST a noise, and nothing disconnects.

Now, I DO have a problem with my keyboard sometimes losing power, but thats when I'm PHYSICALLY MOVING IT AROUND and its beat up so the cable will stretch a bit from the keyboard. This is a separate issue however and not related to the random chime and "disconnects' that I experienced with the last build as well. Which again was an LGA 1155 3570k with USB 2.0 ports not 3.0, and with a power supply that was more than enough (HX750) especially considering the PCIE slots are dead and I was using onboard video.

The one component that is the same would be the keyboard. Are you using a Razer product perhaps? Maybe its Razer drivers or something, I'm not sure. But I am sure that this is a somewhat common occurrence across all platform types. Again I refer you to the fact that it happened on my previous rig which had no Ryzen, only USB 2.0, and no power issues. Which again leads me to the conclusion that its somehow inherent to Windows and not a hardware thing.


----------



## kkrace

@korrektor
You may chang the p0 to manual and only change the frequency. Such as A0 for 4G, 98 for 3.9G. leave the voltage as 1.35.. Go to the vid settings, Chang it to offset model, if you want 1.36 then you should put 0.01.
. For my rig, I set to 0.01875 which tunes out actual 1.36875V for 4G overclocking. It seems work for me.


----------



## sirmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onsit*
> 
> When playing a game like CSGO or PUBG, when the USB disconnects/connects suddenly the last keystroke is registered and is sticky. So it's instant death as I run forward at an enemy uncontrollably. Massive deal breaker... Never had this with intel.
> 
> Seems to be a Ryzen/Windows/USB 3.0 port issue from what I read, not enough power to the ports and the USB devices draw too much causing them to be disconnected. Might have to just buy a USB 2.0 PCI-e adapter and use that for mouse / keyboard.


i'm using every single USB port on mine including my cell phone charging and my headphones charging on it, never had a disconnect problem related to power.. check and make sure you used the chipset drivers from AMD and not the ones with windows or asrock's download page. pretty sure i remember seeing something about USB fixes, just can't remember specifically what they were.


----------



## kkrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirmonkey*
> 
> i'm using every single USB port on mine including my cell phone charging and my headphones charging on it, never had a disconnect problem related to power.. check and make sure you used the chipset drivers from AMD and not the ones with windows or asrock's download page. pretty sure i remember seeing something about USB fixes, just can't remember specifically what they were.


When I update to the latest windows 10, I have the same issue, try to reboot the machine, before showing the login page. You will hear the sound, looks like a usb device is just connected.


----------



## sb43

Can you tell me what page it was n? I don't speak German


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sb43*
> 
> Can you tell me what page it was n? I don't speak German


Here. I uploaded it to dropbox so its easier. 3.20a https://www.dropbox.com/s/5b8r3qjuv0tbrjh/X370TC3.20A?dl=0


----------



## shmerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> hi guys, I have a question, in CPU Load line cal, and the SOC is in AUTO but but aside that "AUTO" dropdown window says is in Level 5, is this normal? isn't the 5 the strongest setting?


In Asrock terms it's reversed. LLC level 5 is the weakest compensation, while level 1 is the strongest one.


----------



## Webster200x

Any changelog for 3.20a?


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmerl*
> 
> In Asrock terms it's reversed. LLC level 5 is the weakest compensation, while level 1 is the strongest one.


oh yeah, I got that, thanks


----------



## sb43

Has anyone tried the Tiachi 3.2a beta bios yet? I Have it, haven't flashed it yet.


----------



## mastahrolla

so after reflashing my bios to 3.20 to the same version 3.20 i can run my ram on xmp 3200 and no coldboot issues whatsoever. and finally i tried to OC again my cpu to 4.0ghz and it works too with 3200mhz xmp..before whenever i tried to do 3200mhz on 4.0ghz i get a cold boot and resets everything. but now it accepts it and goes to windows smoothly even from complete shutdown. My LLc levels are on both level 2 and my fixed voltage is 1.35 i didnt change anything also for dram just the stock volts from xmp profile.


----------



## sb43

Where can I find 3.2 or 3.2.? I can NOT get my rig to overclock. It did in the beginning, something happened and now I'm stuck at 3.6. I've done it all!




Does anyone have 3.2 or 3.2.5 they can shoot me?


----------



## shmerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sb43*
> 
> Where can I find 3.2 or 3.2.?


3.20 is available on Asrock site: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.us.asp#BIOS
They didn't put out anything newer than that yet.


----------



## sb43

Okay, I just flashed the new bios. What did 3.2 enhance that was better than 3.0? It's still not seeing my 2nd M2 module?


----------



## shmerl

There is a brief changelog right on that page. I don't know more


----------



## mastahrolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sb43*
> 
> Okay, I just flashed the new bios. What did 3.2 enhance that was better than 3.0? It's still not seeing my 2nd M2 module?


we both have the same cpu just reset your bios first to set everything on default.. then do OC first on your cpu.. overclock mode on auto then frequency on manual and raises to 4.0 dont touch the voltage.. go to voltagae mode OC and the vcore to fixed.. and set 1.35..leave your am4 boot training enabled or auto..do not disable it. LLC levels on level 2..and from the dram voltage just copy the numbers whatever settings on default and restart.. after that you can set your xmp to 3200 now and reatart.


----------



## shmerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastahrolla*
> 
> we both have the same cpu just reset your bios first to set everything on default.. then do OC first on your cpu.. overclock mode on auto then frequency on manual and raises to 4.0 dont touch the voltage.. go to voltagae mode OC and the vcore to fixed.. and set 1.35..leave your am4 boot training enabled or auto..do not disable it. LLC levels on level 2..and from the dram voltage just copy the numbers whatever settings on default and restart.. after that you can set your xmp to 3200 now and reatart.


I have quite some hard time with X370 Taichi. No matter what I do, it just randomly freezes (I'm using G.Skill FlareX, 16 GB). I don't want to overclock the CPU, just run the RAM at 3200 MHz). I opened a thread with hardware / system details here. Any advice how to set things up? I.e. the system runs with RAM at 3200 MHz, but those random freezes / reboots are really annoying.

Another thing I noticed, that if I set CPU vcore voltage manually, frequency boost stops working, and my Ryzen 1700X runs at 2.2 GHz top. Is that expected behavior?


----------



## mastahrolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmerl*
> 
> I have quite some hard time with X370 Taichi. No matter what I do, it just randomly freezes (I'm using G.Skill FlareX, 16 GB). I don't want to overclock the CPU, just run the RAM at 3200 MHz). I opened a thread with hardware / system details here. Any advice how to set things up? I.e. the system runs with RAM at 3200 MHz, but those random freezes / reboots are really annoying.
> 
> Another thing I noticed, that if I set CPU vcore voltage manually, frequency boost stops working, and my Ryzen 1700X runs at 2.2 GHz top. Is that expected behavior?


what bios version do you have? when you OC the cpu XFR boost is disabled automatically.. and i dont messed with the pstate values..i just OC under the OC tab thats all.. try to reflash your bios and do clean install of windows..just follow the steps that i said and it works perfectly on my system..no boot issues or restart and freezing..


----------



## shmerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastahrolla*
> 
> what bios version do you have? when you OC the cpu XFR boost is disabled automatically.. and i dont messed with the pstate values..i just OC under the OC tab thats all..


I have firmware 3.20 (and I use Linux for the OS). I didn't really overclock the CPU, just switched CPU vcore voltage to manual to increase it (to check if it helps preventing those system freezes), and it somehow disables frequency boost.


----------



## mastahrolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmerl*
> 
> I have firmware 3.20 (and I use Linux for the OS). I dind't really overclock the CPU, just switched CPU vcore to manual to increase it (to check if it helps preventing those system freezes), and it somehow disables frequency boost.


try to reset the button at the back of your board to get everything on default..


----------



## shmerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastahrolla*
> 
> try to reset the button at the back of your board to get everything on default..


OK. So it's not an Asrock feature to disable boost with custom vcore? Good to know. I'll try clearing all the settings like you suggested.


----------



## mastahrolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmerl*
> 
> OK. So it's not an Asrock feature to disable boost with custom vcore? Good to know. I'll try clearing all the settings like you suggested.


yeah i think whenever you touch the vcore settings it will disable the xfr boost..why do you experience freezing if cpu is at stock? i have the same ram like you got..reflashing bios and clean install of windows helps my OC stable..


----------



## mastahrolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shmerl*
> 
> OK. So it's not an Asrock feature to disable boost with custom vcore? Good to know. I'll try clearing all the settings like you suggested.


and do not disable the am4 training boot when you use xmp specially on higher speeds..


----------



## sb43

Look, all I want is CPU-Z and HWMonitor to recognize my overclock. I don't want them to read 2199. I have 3.2 bios, I'v'e done everything right as far as I can tell after 1000 attempts. (This is my first rodeo). I just don't understND WHY i CAN'T GET THOSE READINGS FROM THOSE 2 APPS, AND MAYBE i "dO" HAVE TO REINSTALL WINDOWS. IDK. (Sorry for the caps, but I'm not re-typing all that). Wndows says 3.9, but task manager say's 2200. WTH?

Edit: You know what, could it be the windows 10 upgrade? (I did that upgrade). ehhh, ehhh?


----------



## mastahrolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sb43*
> 
> Look, all I want is CPU-Z and HWMonitor to recognize my overclock. I don't want them to read 2199. I have 3.2 bios, I'v'e done everything right as far as I can tell after 1000 attempts. (This is my first rodeo). I just don't understND WHY i CAN'T GET THOSE READINGS FROM THOSE 2 APPS, AND MAYBE i "dO" HAVE TO REINSTALL WINDOWS. IDK. (Sorry for the caps, but I'm not re-typing all that). Wndows says 3.9, but task manager say's 2200. WTH?


foreal?! thats weird..before i have cpuz and hwmonitor installed when im trying to do OC on my cpu and ram..and i dont know if that 2 programs have effect on my Oc coz im getting different issues whenever i OC.. but now i have a clean installed windows and OC everything no issues at all..and im not using that monitor anymore coz i didnt touch my voltage.also thinking it might affect again my settings
.


----------



## shmerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastahrolla*
> 
> yeah i think whenever you touch the vcore settings it will disable the xfr boost.


Looks like it's not just disabling XFR, but the whole boost altogether, so CPU is limited to 2.2 GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastahrolla*
> 
> why do you experience freezing if cpu is at stock?


Heh, that's the main question - I have no clue. Quite frustrating. So far nothing helped. I already RMA'd the motherboard and the RAM. The CPU I RMA'd before because of the other issue (segfaults under parallel load). So it's really perplexing. I think now it might be a faulty power supply?


----------



## Mikkinen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikkinen*
> 
> hi, for OC the cpu use the offset, the problem is that the vid was fixed 1.188v, lately the vid at each boot can be 1.188vo 1.231v, my target was 1.350v (offset +0.15625), when the pc boot and the vid is 1.231v the vcore rises to 1.375. to keep the vcore at 1.35v I have to use the fixed volt.
> using the offset the vid should not be fixed? otherwise you can never know the vcore at every boot.
> Is a cpu problem?


3.20a bios has solved my problem (which I had for months) for now, thanks! VID is fixed!


----------



## LenFitTech

i don't want to mess with the beta bios because my overclock is stable but its ridiculous they can't maintain their own bios. This is why we need opensource


----------



## motoman26

Wanting to build another Ryzen system, but I'm not going to use this board again. Asrock is just too slow for my liking on getting issues fixed.
Any suggestions on a better AM4 mobo?


----------



## Thesis

From an overall perspective i think the crosshair vi and the taichi both rank among the top best. The taichi vrm are superior, but in the end it does not matter so much if proper case cooling is utilized.
Just don't touch anything from msi for am4/ x370.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoman26*
> 
> Wanting to build another Ryzen system, but I'm not going to use this board again. Asrock is just too slow for my liking on getting issues fixed.
> Any suggestions on a better AM4 mobo?


Asus Crosshair VI Extreme, that is all. Go to this link and check out what Kyle is saying, as well as Dan: https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/12/26/asus_rog_crosshair_vi_extreme_motherboard_review/


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Asus Crosshair VI Extreme, that is all. Go to this link and check out what Kyle is saying, as well as Dan: https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/12/26/asus_rog_crosshair_vi_extreme_motherboard_review/


agree, Asus Crosshair VI Extreme is the best above all x370 motherboard, and the price also the expensive one among other x370 mobo









but if you live in US, you're be lucky bcoz VI extreme prize not really expensive at newegg









https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813119004

congrats & goodluck


----------



## Spectre73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoman26*
> 
> Wanting to build another Ryzen system, but I'm not going to use this board again. Asrock is just too slow for my liking on getting issues fixed.
> Any suggestions on a better AM4 mobo?


I am normally not the one to tell you to wait it out, but since Ryzen+ and x400 series boards are really around the corner (January/February) this time I would REALLY wait.


----------



## motoman26

Thanks for the suggestions fellas.
I would wait for the new stuff but I have a 1700 sitting here with no home.
So the Asus board it is.


----------



## zlatoxalpha69x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoman26*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions fellas.
> I would wait for the new stuff but I have a 1700 sitting here with no home.
> So the Asus board it is.


go buy that Asus Exteme Vi for you 1700 new home, thats not hurt!








next time, when new ryzen toys comes up to market (ryzen+ or whatever that name with their armored tanks(new chipset mobo) ), you can sold that your old mobo and replace with new one, make your life easy and happy, mate!


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlatoxalpha69x2*
> 
> go buy that Asus Exteme Vi for you 1700 new home, thats not hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next time, when new ryzen toys comes up to market (ryzen+ or whatever that name with their armored tanks(new chipset mobo) ), you can sold that your old mobo and replace with new one, make your life easy and happy, mate!


:thumb:Yeah, I bumped my UPS with my chair but not the one the computer is connected too. All of a sudden, the computer locked up and I had to hard shutdown and reboot. Therefore, I have completely removed my overclock and flashed my Vega 56 back to the Vega 56 bios, just so I can see what happens. I mention this because I have the Taichi board as well and although it seemed overclock stable, simply bumping something should never have caused the computer to lock up.


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sb43*
> 
> *I'v'e done everything right* as far as I can tell after 1000 attempts. (This is my first rodeo).


I don't think you did everything right to be honest









OK.
It is getting annoying having to type same thing over and faking over again.
As a side, you are probably not meant to be an overclocker. Use the auto overclock software and go play call of duty online and browse xxx sites.








Now, ok, rant aside.

1) remove everything from your pc, including all HD, all ram sticks but 1, all usb crap except keyboard (yes this means your 100 razer mouse and glowing mousepad).
2) Find the thing on motherboard that looks like your watch battery and remove it from your motherboard in a way which can be reversed (i.e. don't use force).
3) Unplug pc from the wall.
4) Push and hold power button on your pc (but , but it is not plugged in the wall, it will not work ,,,







).
5) Walk away from PC for 5 minutes and upon return put the watch battery back into the place you have crowbarred it from.
6) Now I don't know if asrock boards have bios flashback like asus or do you have to flash back from the bios/uefi menu, but which ever...prepare to do that from a virgin USB stick. Get the very first bios that is available for that motherboard and flash to it. As a side, if there is something called biosflashback, make sure to give it extra 10 minutes to flash even when it says it is done.
7) When done flashing, restore the bios defaults, i.e. load optimized defaults and reboot. Get into bios and push and hold your power button until pc goes to sleep.
8) Using the same procedure (don't have to rip the battery out, but do not under circumstance put your hd into your pc) flash to the latest BIOS your motherboard manu suggests.
9) Again, restore bios defaults, pc off. *Ok, now...how are you doing? Good? Don't understand why this is all necessary, you just wanna go run cinebench and feel good? Well hold on, almost there .*

10) Now, rip the power cord out gently. Plug in all of your ram and your Hard-drive. Just one hard drive, ok. Don't plug in your mouse or your lights or any other stuff
11) Install windows 10 in a way which nukes the hard drive, meaning overwrite with 0s. Not sure why, but it is necessary to do this. If you have the option, I would just go to the place you bought your hard-drive and swap for a brand new drive. Windows 10 is a bit annoying, as it creates weird partitions (invisible) which can cause funny problems.
12) Install all of the windows 10 updates and do not under any circumstance install any software or even think about opening internet explorer or chrome (which you should not have by this point).
13) If you know what you are doing, make a copy of your hard-drive image and save it.
14) Reboot.
***15) Optional: nuke everything and install linux.*

Maybe that was harsh. However, it is evident that everyone these days is an overclocker. And that simply is not true. Forums have degenerated to customer support forums and that is not the spirit of overclocking. Overclockers do not RMA stuff. Ever. (unless the manufacturer gives the warranty option for fried hardware, which i don't think they do...)


----------



## pschorr1123

off topic: I haven't read anything from chew* in a while. I hope that everything is okay with him and that he is just really busy beta testing new toys. Us Asrock Taichi owners owe him a lot especially now that the beta 3.20a seems to have fixed the multi bug issue which Asrock denied was even a problem until chew made videos as proof for them.

Anyways, Thanks Chew I hope all is well with you.


----------



## zlatoxalpha69x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> I don't think you did everything right to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> It is getting annoying having to type same thing over and faking over again.
> As a side, you are probably not meant to be an overclocker. Use the auto overclock software and go play call of duty online and browse xxx sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, ok, rant aside.
> 
> 1) remove everything from your pc, including all HD, all ram sticks but 1, all usb crap except keyboard (yes this means your 100 razer mouse and glowing mousepad).
> 2) Find the thing on motherboard that looks like your watch battery and remove it from your motherboard in a way which can be reversed (i.e. don't use force).
> 3) Unplug pc from the wall.
> 4) Push and hold power button on your pc (but , but it is not plugged in the wall, it will not work ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 5) Walk away from PC for 5 minutes and upon return put the watch battery back into the place you have crowbarred it from.
> 6) Now I don't know if asrock boards have bios flashback like asus or do you have to flash back from the bios/uefi menu, but which ever...prepare to do that from a virgin USB stick. Get the very first bios that is available for that motherboard and flash to it. As a side, if there is something called biosflashback, make sure to give it extra 10 minutes to flash even when it says it is done.
> 7) When done flashing, restore the bios defaults, i.e. load optimized defaults and reboot. Get into bios and push and hold your power button until pc goes to sleep.
> 8) Using the same procedure (don't have to rip the battery out, but do not under circumstance put your hd into your pc) flash to the latest BIOS your motherboard manu suggests.
> 9) Again, restore bios defaults, pc off. *Ok, now...how are you doing? Good? Don't understand why this is all necessary, you just wanna go run cinebench and feel good? Well hold on, almost there .*
> 
> 10) Now, rip the power cord out gently. Plug in all of your ram and your Hard-drive. Just one hard drive, ok. Don't plug in your mouse or your lights or any other stuff
> 11) Install windows 10 in a way which nukes the hard drive, meaning overwrite with 0s. Not sure why, but it is necessary to do this. If you have the option, I would just go to the place you bought your hard-drive and swap for a brand new drive. Windows 10 is a bit annoying, as it creates weird partitions (invisible) which can cause funny problems.
> 12) Install all of the windows 10 updates and do not under any circumstance install any software or even think about opening internet explorer or chrome (which you should not have by this point).
> 13) If you know what you are doing, make a copy of your hard-drive image and save it.
> 14) Reboot.
> ***15) Optional: nuke everything and install linux.*
> 
> Maybe that was harsh. However, it is evident that everyone these days is an overclocker. And that simply is not true. Forums have degenerated to customer support forums and that is not the spirit of overclocking. Overclockers do not RMA stuff. Ever. (unless the manufacturer gives the warranty option for fried hardware, which i don't think they do...)


very long step to update Taichi bios















shutdown PC-only use RAM on slot A2 and B2 (if have dual channel memory)-turn on pc and go to bios-save all bios profile on usb & back bios to default setting-save-back to bios screen-push F6 and choose bios flashing-drink coffee-10mins max done-back again to bios, reload last bios profile again from usb, done!









(im doing this more than 100 times since FM2 and AM3+ asrock mobo, all good and no problemo as long as your electricity not black out when your flashing bios, or your mobo will screwed you! haha


----------



## LenFitTech

So i tried 3.20a and it fixed my multibug using fixed voltages.

Problem for me is on linux it broke the temperature sensor SMBUSMASTER_0 which reports the tctl and not the mobo-temp.

Also it might have been delivering .01-.02 more volts on level 1 llc. Back to 3.20 thankfully I backed up my settings to a USB.


----------



## kmac20

I'm so confused right now about some of these posts lol.

I just cant wait for the 3.20a bios to be actually released so I don't have a multibug anymore. New Years gift to us Asrock, maybe? Like, release the bios that's clearly almost ready for full release?


----------



## datonyb

?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I'm so confused right now about some of these posts lol.
> 
> I just cant wait for the 3.20a bios to be actually released so I don't have a multibug anymore. New Years gift to us Asrock, maybe? Like, release the bios that's clearly almost ready for full release?


why cant you use it now then ?


----------



## Shroomalistic

Just wanted to chime in, got my new rig up and running.
Running the 3.20a bios
Ryzen 7 running 3.8ghz @ 1.2v ibt, aida, and prime95 stable
Team dark pro 3200 c14 2 x 8gb running at 3333 14,14,14,14
Loving the setup but getting a little angry with the cold boots. If I power down, i get the 3 attempts to boot then have to go in and load my setting again. Is this normal?

Is there a way to stop the cold boots. Ive been readin alot of this thread but havent had time to go through it all.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shroomalistic*
> 
> Just wanted to chime in, got my new rig up and running.
> Running the 3.20a bios
> Ryzen 7 running 3.8ghz @ 1.2v ibt, aida, and prime95 stable
> Team dark pro 3200 c14 2 x 8gb running at 3333 14,14,14,14
> Loving the setup but getting a little angry with the cold boots. If I power down, i get the 3 attempts to boot then have to go in and load my setting again. Is this normal?
> 
> Is there a way to stop the cold boots. Ive been readin alot of this thread but havent had time to go through it all.


no its telling you your overclocks are not stable

try upping the cpu and ram volts a little
also i found turning on amd advanced boot training in bios to help


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

byeye 2017, and welcome new Ryzen


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shroomalistic*
> 
> Just wanted to chime in, got my new rig up and running.
> Running the 3.20a bios
> Ryzen 7 running 3.8ghz @ 1.2v ibt, aida, and prime95 stable
> Team dark pro 3200 c14 2 x 8gb running at 3333 14,14,14,14
> Loving the setup but getting a little angry with the cold boots. If I power down, i get the 3 attempts to boot then have to go in and load my setting again. Is this normal?
> 
> Is there a way to stop the cold boots. Ive been readin alot of this thread but havent had time to go through it all.


try change vcore @3.8 ghz from 1.2 to 1.25..if still cold boots to, increase vcore more than 1.25, but not above 1.3volt (im using this for 3.9 ghz and vrm and cpu core temp already increase high in this ranges)

cheers


----------



## foxreinhold

Just finished my own build: Ryzen 1700X, Taichi X370, 2 sticks of Trident Z RGB CL14 3200 Mhz RAM.

To get things on the RAM to kick right, I put it up to 1.4 volts. Hits timings and HWINFO says it's at 1600 Mhz (but its DDR4 so it's really 3200 MHz, etc.) Not worried about that. I just wish the POST time was shorter. On boot it cycles what seems like twice, with booting up on the second cycle. If I turn off AM4 Advanced Memory training, and the memory doesn't hit it's timings and falls apart, will I be able to get back into the UEFI easily to turn it back on?


----------



## Shroomalistic

So I turned AM4 Advanced Memory training on and the cold boot went away


----------



## polkfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxreinhold*
> 
> Just finished my own build: Ryzen 1700X, Taichi X370, 2 sticks of Trident Z RGB CL14 3200 Mhz RAM.
> 
> To get things on the RAM to kick right, I put it up to 1.4 volts. Hits timings and HWINFO says it's at 1600 Mhz (but its DDR4 so it's really 3200 MHz, etc.) Not worried about that. I just wish the POST time was shorter. On boot it cycles what seems like twice, with booting up on the second cycle. If I turn off AM4 Advanced Memory training, and the memory doesn't hit it's timings and falls apart, will I be able to get back into the UEFI easily to turn it back on?


Yeah that's how it is on this board overall boot times are slower then my older haswell board but still better then my old Tomahawk b350 board.


----------



## kmac20

I could but im a big proponent of if it aint broke dont fix it. And aside from the multibug problem everything else is working well. Since I cant even get the CPU to 3.9 stable at any voltage i've tried, fixing the multibug is only going to give me less than a 100mhz increase anyway.

So having said all that I'd rather wait for the official release than a beta one that might cause some other issues to pop up when I've got my system running smooth as silk. I would also hope that the official one might have an AEGSA update too? Perhaps THAT'S why they've been waiting so long to put it out, that they want to combine the AGESA update with it as well?

Still on the 3.0 bios


----------



## travex

Upgraded to a newest firmware but my Taichi takes forever to boot to windows especially with my RAIDs..., is there anyway way to make it boots faster guys ? I do not mind the low timing rams T_T


----------



## foxreinhold

So I can get my TridentZ RGB up to CL14 timings and 3200 Mhz, but if I turn off advanced training for faster POST, the board gives me error F9. Any advice?


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travex*
> 
> Upgraded to a newest firmware but my Taichi takes forever to boot to windows especially with my RAIDs..., is there anyway way to make it boots faster guys ? I do not mind the low timing rams T_T


how long is "forever" ?


----------



## Misant

Finally got 4ghz stable on my 1700x week 42 (1.425 vcore) with 3200 xmp settings for ram and 3.20a bios







.
Tested with 3000% HCI memtest (850MB * 16) + 50 Loop 13600 ram IBT + 2h aida64 + 2h OCCT linpack AVX
I found that the VRM are rly sensitive to high temps and it was the reason of my instability (reboot on black screen with 00 error).
I put my hardware in an old HAF 932 case who have 2 PSU mount (up and down) and put a PSU case up with only a fan throwing air directly on the VRM.
Before I had 77° VRM temp after 30+ loop IBT, now I have max 56° after 50 loop







. Cpu temp is now 70° and was 77° max before.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misant*
> 
> Finally got 4ghz stable on my 1700x week 42 (1.425 vcore) with 3200 xmp settings for ram and 3.20a bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Tested with 3000% HCI memtest (850MB * 16) + 50 Loop 13600 ram IBT + 2h aida64 + 2h OCCT linpack AVX
> I found that the VRM are rly sensitive to high temps and it was the reason of my instability (reboot on black screen with 00 error).
> I put my hardware in an old HAF 932 case who have 2 PSU mount (up and down) and put a PSU case up with only a fan throwing air directly on the VRM.
> Before I had 77° VRM temp after 30+ loop IBT, now I have max 56° after 50 loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cpu temp is now 70° and was 77° max before.


Where do you get the week?


----------



## Yakolozo

Hi guys, I need your help with making my ryzen stable as I think it might be the reason of rare random input lockups on my machine (keyboard/mouse freezing) or controlled one when using cinebench or occt benchmarking. With cinebench it happens randomly, not always and with occt usually at the beggining of the test.

My cpu is 1800, x370 taichi, 2x16gb G skill 3200 mhz ram. System seems stable, does not crash, just has these random lock ups. I tried on default BIOS settings and various software settings and the issue persists. Setting manually voltages in BIOS seems to somehow reduce the issue so my thinking is, I need to manualy set everything up. With default BIOS settings everything is on auto and cpu is 1.35 v which seems high, currently running 3800 mhz on 1.275 v, 1.05v soc which reduced the issue a bit but as it is my first time OCing I do not want to try everything to break it by mistake and I am asking yo ufor advice, what should I do? My ryzen has segfault bug, maybe it is the cause of the freezing under windows? It happens on linux too. I plan to write to AMD about it soon, but for now I would like to make sure that this issue is indeed the cpu.

Any advice would be helpful or at least confirmation that this random freezing or not so random when using occt/cinebench is indeed cpu issue. In short, it happens when cpu is around 100%.


----------



## RobJoy

Anyone with a G.Skill 3600 ram, running at 3466 Mhz.

What did you set your CLDO_VDDP? 700? 425? 866?

And why the hell is Ryzen DRAM Calculator app always recomending so damn high voltages (safe, fast and extreme, all past 1.4 LOL).


----------



## Misant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> Where do you get the week?




As you can see in this picture, 17 is the year, 42 is the week. This CPU was sent directly by AMD after RMA for segmentation fault issue on linux.

More information about how to read information about CPU batch number can be found here :


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6scnlg/ryzen_reading_your_production_batch_number/


----------



## TH558

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobJoy*
> 
> Anyone with a G.Skill 3600 ram, running at 3466 Mhz.
> 
> What did you set your CLDO_VDDP? 700? 425? 866?
> 
> And why the hell is Ryzen DRAM Calculator app always recomending so damn high voltages (safe, fast and extreme, all past 1.4 LOL).


running mine at CLDO_VDDP 850. VDDP 0.88


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misant*
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see in this picture, 17 is the year, 42 is the week. This CPU was sent directly by AMD after RMA for segmentation fault issue on linux.
> 
> More information about how to read information about CPU batch number can be found here :
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6scnlg/ryzen_reading_your_production_batch_number/


----------



## Korrektor

Why on earth they're making bios updates that long? As far as I know almost every other vendor released at least one bios update since September and there is still nothing from asrock.
I don't really want to install that 3.20a as there is no changelogs and its just beta-bios. Can anyone tell what is the difference and is it really worth a try?


----------



## pschorr1123

I believe it is the beta bios Chew showed us a while back that exists only to fix the "multi bug" That his videos demonstrated still exist especially with the newer very low VID cpus. You'll have to dig back around to early November in this thread for more.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korrektor*
> 
> Why on earth they're making bios updates that long? As far as I know almost every other vendor released at least one bios update since September and there is still nothing from asrock.
> I don't really want to install that 3.20a as there is no changelogs and its just beta-bios. Can anyone tell what is the difference and is it really worth a try?


Solved multi-bug in some chips.

Asrock wont release anything untill AGESA bugs are properly fixed.


----------



## TH558

Asrock have definitely broken the record for slowest bios update ever.


----------



## motoman26

Yeh I moved on because of the feet dragging.
The Asus board I just got doesn't have any of these issues.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoman26*
> 
> Yeh I moved on because of the feet dragging.
> The Asus board I just got doesn't have any of these issues.


my Taichi does not have it, with bios 3.10


----------



## motoman26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> my Taichi does not have it, with bios 3.10


How's your OC?


----------



## jearly410

I’m running 3.8 3466 24/7 no problem. The lack of bios updates does not bother me one bit tbh.


----------



## Curvy Groyper

1. Does X370 Taichi have either dual bios or bios flashback/restore?

2. Can I easily put away that stupid piece of white plastic covering the VRM heatsink?

Edit : Read last two pages in this thread,there seems to be some problem with BIOS and Asrock is neglecting it while Asus Hero X370 is getting updated properly? On Z370 from what I have read it was exact opposite,the Asrock fixed BIOS fast while Asus was slow and generaly didnt give a funk.

I am about to buy X370 board,I am strongly leaning towards Taichi,but if Asrock is neglecting BIOS updates while Asus is not,then I might as well get Asus.If I pay this much for top of the range new motherboard,I expect proper support,BIOS updates and general care from manufacturer.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnight ***per*
> 
> 1. Does X370 Taichi have either dual bios or bios flashback/restore?
> 
> 2. Can I easily put away that stupid piece of white plastic covering the VRM heatsink?
> 
> Edit : Read last two pages in this thread,there seems to be some problem with BIOS and Asrock is neglecting it while Asus Hero X370 is getting updated properly? On Z370 from what I have read it was exact opposite,the Asrock fixed BIOS fast while Asus was slow and generaly didnt give a funk.
> 
> I am about to buy X370 board,I am strongly leaning towards Taichi,but if Asrock is neglecting BIOS updates while Asus is not,then I might as well get Asus.If I pay this much for top of the range new motherboard,I expect proper support,BIOS updates and general care from manufacturer.


the Taichi have a plastic covering the heatsink? where?


----------



## Curvy Groyper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> the Taichi have a plastic covering the heatsink? where?


Or is it just white paint? Just google X370 Taichi and think,what could I possibly mean by white plastic on VRM heatsink.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnight ***per*
> 
> Or is it just white paint? Just google X370 Taichi and think,what could I possibly mean by white plastic on VRM heatsink.


oh, it is painted white


----------



## Curvy Groyper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> oh, it is painted white


Really? Thats great,I see you have Taichi,did you check it personaly in real world on your board? Thats really good,I hate when they put plastic over heatsinks,thats just dumb,proper cooling should always be priority,cool mosfets > looks.


----------



## christoph

yes, is paint


----------



## zlatoxalpha69x2

i hope Asrock still supported X370 taichi BIOS update when this new ryzen mobo appear on the market.

https://videocardz.com/newz/exclusive-upcoming-ryzen-x470-coffee-lake-s-z390-h370-h310-and-b360-motherboards-from-asrock


----------



## Spectre73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnight ***per*
> 
> Really? Thats great,I see you have Taichi,did you check it personaly in real world on your board? Thats really good,I hate when they put plastic over heatsinks,thats just dumb,proper cooling should always be priority,cool mosfets > looks.


No offense here, ***per, but you really come around in panic mode, right now. I read your posts across a variety of threads here (hard to miss







) and it really comes down to the following:

It seems you made up your mind about the Taichi brand of boards (it is a good decision).

So what is supposedly to change between x370 and x470? We do not know for sure, but rumor has it, that it will have to do with the PCIe lanes derived from the chipset.

Mind you, this only affects the following:

Peripheral connections like USB and the SECOND M.2 port (if present). The chipset derived PCIe slots on the taichi (do your research, man, that is not graphics and not FIRST M.2 slot).

What does that mean for you?

First of all, there are some reported (minor!) issues with USB ports. Could have to do with the chipset implementation, could not, no one knows for sure.
Second, if you do not intend to run more PCIe cards than a GPU, you probably wont be affected very much.

So what will change? Hard to say, x470 will be all around more refined, compatibility of USB and PCIe ports (not the ones from the CPU) will likely be improved.

It stands to reason that most of the changes come from the CPU itself, so you will profit from it whether you are on x370 or x470.

Again, Do your own research, espescially regarding the PCIe connections on the board.

PCIe 4.0 is very unlikely, the implementationm is brand new. I do not believe there is a way any manufacturer was already able to implement it. It would really be odd, because the AMD CPUs were not created with PCIe 4.0 in mind so a chipset supporting 4.0 would really bring not much benefit.

Calm down, don't panic (tm) and do your research.

One last thing (edit): do you really believe anyone would be stupid enough to use plastic as VRM cover? There are plastic elements everywhere, but not as cooling components. There are even bad VRM cooling implementations (like most x299 boards) but they are still some kind of metal (but often still not enough).

And since I have the x370 at hand, of course it has metal around the VRM cooling. The plastic is a cosmetic cover for the IO shield - and there is nothing to cool there.

Regards


----------



## numlock66

There are plastic film on taichi heatsink, to protect from scratch i think, and you need to remove before use the board! i removed from my board!


----------



## Spectre73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre73*
> 
> No offense here, ***per, but you really come around in panic mode, right now. I read your posts across a variety of threads here (hard to miss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it really comes down to the following:
> 
> It seems you made up your mind about the Taichi brand of boards (it is a good decision).
> 
> So what is supposedly to change between x370 and x470? We do not know for sure, but rumor has it, that it will have to do with the PCIe lanes derived from the chipset.
> 
> Mind you, this only affects the following:
> 
> Peripheral connections like USB and the SECOND M.2 port (if present). The chipset derived PCIe slots on the taichi (do your research, man, that is not graphics and not FIRST M.2 slot).
> 
> What does that mean for you?
> 
> First of all, there are some reported (minor!) issues with USB ports. Could have to do with the chipset implementation, could not, no one knows for sure.
> Second, if you do not intend to run more PCIe cards than a GPU, you probably wont be affected very much.
> 
> So what will change? Hard to say, x470 will be all around more refined, compatibility of USB and PCIe ports (not the ones from the CPU) will likely be improved.
> 
> It stands to reason that most of the changes come from the CPU itself, so you will profit from it whether you are on x370 or x470.
> 
> Again, Do your own research, espescially regarding the PCIe connections on the board.
> 
> PCIe 4.0 is very unlikely, the implementationm is brand new. I do not believe there is a way any manufacturer was already able to implement it. It would really be odd, because the AMD CPUs were not created with PCIe 4.0 in mind so a chipset supporting 4.0 would really bring not much benefit.
> 
> Calm down, don't panic (tm) and do your research.
> 
> One last thing (edit): do you really believe anyone would be stupid enough to use plastic as VRM cover? There are plastic elements everywhere, but not as cooling components. There are even bad VRM cooling implementations (like most x299 boards) but they are still some kind of metal (but often still not enough).
> 
> And since I have the x370 at hand, of course it has metal around the VRM cooling. The plastic is a cosmetic cover for the IO shield - and there is nothing to cool there.
> 
> Regards


There has been a preview of an upcoming x470 board (Gigabyte) and at this point it is even questionable if they upgrade the PCIe lanes of the Chipset from 2.0 to 3.0. AMD did not mention anything like that on their slides and Focus on "enhanced compatibility" for Ryzen+ and lower energy needs......
They mention improved RAM compatibility but as far as I know this should have nothing to do with the chipset but with the IMC in the CPU. Not much the chipset can do, or does it?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre73*
> 
> There has been a preview of an upcoming x470 board (Gigabyte) and at this point it is even questionable if they upgrade the PCIe lanes of the Chipset from 2.0 to 3.0. AMD did not mention anything like that on their slides and Focus on "enhanced compatibility" for Ryzen+ and lower energy needs......
> They mention improved RAM compatibility but as far as I know this should have nothing to do with the chipset but with the IMC in the CPU. Not much the chipset can do, or does it?


if you already have X370 mobo now, better you keep this mobo than upgraded to x470 later..my feeling x470 improvement not drastically makes your X370 become ancient!








and Ryzen 2 im believe can work like a charm with X370 mobo too...this just my personal opinion haha







, but if you want to know about the truth, please wait until next april in this year


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre73*
> 
> There has been a preview of an upcoming x470 board (Gigabyte) and at this point it is even questionable if they upgrade the PCIe lanes of the Chipset from 2.0 to 3.0. AMD did not mention anything like that on their slides and Focus on "enhanced compatibility" for Ryzen+ and lower energy needs......
> They mention improved RAM compatibility but as far as I know this should have nothing to do with the chipset but with the IMC in the CPU. Not much the chipset can do, or does it?


It's not clear where the enhanced RAM compatibility is coming from, but I'm with you - the chipset should have very little to do with it.

The x470 looks like a straight refresh of x370 with no changes. I guess AMD has to pull an Intel and keep renaming their chipsets every year with little to no change so they can both sound like the latest and greatest.

You know some marketing person at Intel would accuse AMD of having poor chipsets because Intel was on 470 while AMD was on 370. If we're lucky, we might get PCIE 3.0 from the promontory - that would be a nice feature.


----------



## Bing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre73*
> 
> There has been a preview of an upcoming x470 board (Gigabyte) and at this point it is even questionable if they upgrade the PCIe lanes of the Chipset from 2.0 to 3.0. AMD did not mention anything like that on their slides and Focus on "enhanced compatibility" for Ryzen+ and lower energy needs......
> They mention improved RAM compatibility but as far as I know this should have nothing to do with the chipset but with the IMC in the CPU. Not much the chipset can do, or does it?


South bridge chip doesn't have anything to do with RAM thingy, its all in the IMC inside the cpu.

Regarding PCIe lanes, all "performance" lanes also has nothing to do with SB chip, all handled by CPU directly, so nothing fancy to be expected regarding this matter.

Realistically, the only thing matters to me at least is AMD will improve the RAID at their SB, its way-way inferior compared to Intel SB.

Make it comparable to Intel's SB, say at Raid 0, no need for 1,5,10 (any redundancy method) as this will be better using off SB chip like using dedicated performance raid card like from Broadcom (ex. LSI).


----------



## Spectre73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing*
> 
> Regarding PCIe lanes, all "performance" lanes also has nothing to do with SB chip, all handled by CPU directly, so nothing fancy to be expected regarding this matter.


That is not quite true. There ARE PCIe lanes that are derived from the CPU and others, that are from the Chipset. For x370 there are 8 Gen 2 lanes. Ryzen itself gives 20 Gen 3 lanes. (1 PCIe x16 and 1 M.2 x4).

On our x370 Taichi the second M.2 Slot is only PCIe x4 Gen2 while the first M.2 is PCIe x4 Gen3.


----------



## Curvy Groyper

I dont understand this PCIe lane thing,Ryzen have 20x PCIe 3.0 but X370 have 16x 2.0 and 4x 3.0? That doesnt make any sense to me,why not make every lane 3.0? Considering 2.0 have half the bandwidth of 3.0 isnt it practicaly same like having 12x total 3.0 lanes? ( 8x 3.0 + 4x 3.0 )

Gamer Nexus already shown that going down from 16x 3.0 to 8x 3.0 on Titan V hurts performance,8x 3.0 is same thing as 16x 2.0,that means X370 is bottlenecking single Titan V even if all 16 lanes are dedicated just for it.


----------



## Spectre73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnight ***per*
> 
> I dont understand this PCIe lane thing,Ryzen have 20x PCIe 3.0 but X370 have 16x 2.0 and 4x 3.0? That doesnt make any sense to me,why not make every lane 3.0? Considering 2.0 have half the bandwidth of 3.0 isnt it practicaly same like having 12x total 3.0 lanes? ( 8x 3.0 + 4x 3.0 )
> 
> Gamer Nexus already shown that going down from 16x 3.0 to 8x 3.0 on Titan V hurts performance,8x 3.0 is same thing as 16x 2.0,that means X370 is bottlenecking single Titan V even if all 16 lanes are dedicated just for it.


Look here:

https://rog.asus.com/articles/technologies/your-guide-to-the-ryzen-am4-platform-and-its-x370-b350-and-a320-chipsets/

As you can see, the chipset is connected to the CPU via a single PCIe x4 Gen3 link.

The CPU gets you 20 PCIe Gen3 lanes.

All Chipset PCIe lanes communicate with the CPU via the single x4 Gen3 link. This link dictates the maximum possible transfer speed of every device that is connected via chipset (again: look at the diagram).

It is a design decision. The link always (even for Intel) was the bottleneck. I do not know enough about motherboard design to tell you the technical reasons for this.

Under normal use you would seldom see the Limits of this, but this is the reason why - on x370 - everytime there is a second M.2 connection one of the two is always inferior because it has to use chipset lanes.

You can use a M.2 adapter card for a second M.2 drive if you so desire and you can use a PCIe Gen3 Slot for this.

In this case, you have to use 4 of the reserved 16 Gen3 lanes of the CPU that are dedicated for PCIe devices. That means, that on typical Mainboards you have to use one of the two dedicated Slots for GPUs. Your main GPU would then only run at x8 lanes. That is a technical limitation.

So if you want to use a second M.2 card you should use the slower on board adapter to not reduce the speed of your GPU.

This means, that not all physically visible Slots on the Mainboard are created equal. Some of them are Gen3 Slots and some are Gen2 Slots.
You have to consider your manual to understand which is which.

Intel had this design for a long time, too, but today every Slot on Intel MBs is Gen3 capable. Still, some have to use a link not unlike AMDs to talk to the CPU. I do not know how fast it is on todays intel MBs.


----------



## Ramad

Ryzen have 24 PCI-E 3.0 lanes.

16 lanes to graphicscards, x16 for single card or 2 x8 for dual card configurations.
4 lanes to 1 NVMe SSD
4 lanes to southbridge (x370)

All are PCI-E 3.0. Every PCI-E 2.0 (x1 and x4 lanes) seen on the motherboard are provided by the x370 chip and are sharing the bandwidth of the original 4 PCI-E 3.0 lanes provided by the CPU to the southbridge.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bing*
> 
> South bridge chip doesn't have anything to do with RAM thingy, its all in the IMC inside the cpu.
> 
> Regarding PCIe lanes, all "performance" lanes also has nothing to do with SB chip, all handled by CPU directly, so nothing fancy to be expected regarding this matter.
> 
> Realistically, the only thing matters to me at least is AMD will improve the RAID at their SB, its way-way inferior compared to Intel SB.
> 
> Make it comparable to Intel's SB, say at Raid 0, no need for 1,5,10 (any redundancy method) as this will be better using off SB chip like using dedicated performance raid card like from Broadcom (ex. LSI).


I'm using Raid 0 and is running at full speed, equivalent to the 3 disk I have in the raid, what do you mean by improve?


----------



## L0nerism

Now that I've got a stable RAM/CPU OC on my Taichi I guess I'll finally make a post here. To start it off I came from an ASUS Prime X370-Pro which I bricked by accident trying to downgrade the BIOS. I used it as an excuse to get the board I should have gone with from the start. So here I am.

My main issue with that old board was the fan control being a mess. Sometimes they would randomly stop while stress testing allowing the CPU to overheat and then black screen. With this I've had no such issue. HWiNFO64 has never reported 0 RPM on any of the fans in my time stress testing over the last week. So ASRock can have a huge







for that.

Now for the CPU I settled for 3.9 GHz at a reasonable 1.312v LLC3. Keep in mind the four power saving options are turned off to avoid any issues. I used the Ryzen DRAM Calculator fast option for the timings at 3200. I've run 12 hours of prime95 blend test using 14GB of the RAM. Then another 11 hours of y-cruncher using 12GB of the RAM. together I haven't had a failure in them.

All I can say is this is the most stable my system has felt.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nerism*
> 
> Now that I've got a stable RAM/CPU OC on my Taichi I guess I'll finally make a post here. To start it off I came from an ASUS Prime X370-Pro which I bricked by accident trying to downgrade the BIOS. I used it as an excuse to get the board I should have gone with from the start. So here I am.
> 
> My main issue with that old board was the fan control being a mess. Sometimes they would randomly stop while stress testing allowing the CPU to overheat and then black screen. With this I've had no such issue. HWiNFO64 has never reported 0 RPM on any of the fans in my time stress testing over the last week. So ASRock can have a huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for that.
> 
> Now for the CPU I settled for 3.9 GHz at a reasonable 1.312v LLC3. Keep in mind the four power saving options are turned off to avoid any issues. I used the Ryzen DRAM Calculator fast option for the timings at 3200. I've run 12 hours of prime95 blend test using 14GB of the RAM. Then another 11 hours of y-cruncher using 12GB of the RAM. together I haven't had a failure in them.
> 
> All I can say is this is the most stable my system has felt.


----------



## zlatoxalpha69x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nerism*
> 
> Now that I've got a stable RAM/CPU OC on my Taichi I guess I'll finally make a post here. To start it off I came from an ASUS Prime X370-Pro which I bricked by accident trying to downgrade the BIOS. I used it as an excuse to get the board I should have gone with from the start. So here I am.
> 
> My main issue with that old board was the fan control being a mess. Sometimes they would randomly stop while stress testing allowing the CPU to overheat and then black screen. With this I've had no such issue. HWiNFO64 has never reported 0 RPM on any of the fans in my time stress testing over the last week. So ASRock can have a huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for that.
> 
> Now for the CPU I settled for 3.9 GHz at a reasonable 1.312v LLC3. Keep in mind the four power saving options are turned off to avoid any issues. I used the Ryzen DRAM Calculator fast option for the timings at 3200. I've run 12 hours of prime95 blend test using 14GB of the RAM. Then another 11 hours of y-cruncher using 12GB of the RAM. together I haven't had a failure in them.
> 
> All I can say is this is the most stable my system has felt.


----------



## Curvy Groyper

What is the highest frequency that you can run RAM on X370 Taichi? Its specs says 3200 MHz maximum.
The new X470 Gigabyte that was teased ar CES have 4000 MHz maximum spec.I dont know much about it,I read something about X370 bios update back in summer that allowed much higher ram speeds and also allowed to tweak more settings in BIOS.

1.With the newest BIOS,how fast can you overclock ram?

2. What is maximum ram multiplier? Is it 32? ( 32 x 100 = 3200 MHz )

The thing is,I want to but two 8gb sticks of wicked fast B die samsung memory and run it at 4000 MHz,I know maximum speed depends on memory controller,the ram chip and other things,but is there some BIOS hard limit that wont let me go up to 4000 MHz ?


----------



## Andreadeluxe

Low ram speed on x370 mobo depend by the internal memory controller of ryzen cpu.

4000mhz could be possible maybe with the zen refresh cpu (april 2018)


----------



## Spectre73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnight ***per*
> 
> What is the highest frequency that you can run RAM on X370 Taichi? Its specs says 3200 MHz maximum.
> The new X470 Gigabyte that was teased ar CES have 4000 MHz maximum spec.I dont know much about it,I read something about X370 bios update back in summer that allowed much higher ram speeds and also allowed to tweak more settings in BIOS.
> 
> 1.With the newest BIOS,how fast can you overclock ram?
> 
> 2. What is maximum ram multiplier? Is it 32? ( 32 x 100 = 3200 MHz )
> 
> The thing is,I want to but two 8gb sticks of wicked fast B die samsung memory and run it at 4000 MHz,I know maximum speed depends on memory controller,the ram chip and other things,but is there some BIOS hard limit that wont let me go up to 4000 MHz ?


There is no UEFI limitation but with current chips 4000 is not possible. To my knowledge no one ever reached it with ryzen.


----------



## Curvy Groyper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre73*
> 
> There is no UEFI limitation but with current chips 4000 is not possible. To my knowledge no one ever reached it with ryzen.


Just to confirm,there is 40 multiplier avaliable for ram,you dont need BCLK for 4000 MHz right?


----------



## Spectre73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnight ***per*
> 
> Just to confirm,there is 40 multiplier avaliable for ram,you dont need BCLK for 4000 MHz right?


Yes, just looked it up.


----------



## datonyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnight ***per*
> 
> Just to confirm,there is 40 multiplier avaliable for ram,you dont need BCLK for 4000 MHz right?


yes 4000mhz is already in the bios options of the x370 taichi even as far back as bios version 3.0

the trouble is the ryzen cpu and amd agesa just are not ready to use 4000mhz as ram speeds yet

maybe we may have some improvement with the ryzen+ 2000 series cpus,but at present 3600 seems to be the limit for ram


----------



## Contagion

First AMD CPU in a long time and my first time doing any heavy overcock tinkering in a while too. Coming from a 6600k this was quite the experience.



Blended in P95 for over an hour. I don't really know where to go from here. 4Ghz seems to require a whole lot more vcore (like up to 1.42v). Suppose I'll just try and pump the DDR4 up to 3200Mhz with the same timings.

Any ideas? We can't stop here!

This is 3.20a bios.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contagion*
> 
> First AMD CPU in a long time and my first time doing any heavy overcock tinkering in a while too. Coming from a 6600k this was quite the experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Blended in P95 for over an hour. I don't really know where to go from here. 4Ghz seems to require a whole lot more vcore (like up to 1.42v). Suppose I'll just try and pump the DDR4 up to 3200Mhz with the same timings.
> 
> Any ideas? We can't stop here!
> 
> This is 3.20a bios.


Good to see you here bud! 4ghz is pretty good for sure, I'd see how high you can take your RAM. To run higher RAM speeds you might need to raise VDDCR_SOC voltage. Most people say 1.2v is max safe value for 24/7 usage. Since the Taichi has a clockgen in 25mhz increments, you could push for 4.025ghz, 4.050ghz, 4.075ghz, or even 4.1ghz if your chip can handle it in addition to the RAM

Are you overclocking via main page in UEFI or doing the custom PSTATE? I'm personally running PSTATE and it works well. My Cryorig H7 is pretty bad and can't handle any more than 3.8ghz. Might get an AIO eventually so I can push higher. My chip scales 3.7ghz @ 1.2v, 3.8ghz @ 1.3125v, I'm hoping I should be able to get at least 3.9ghz or slightly higher with 1.45v or less depending on the scaling. Just need a better cooler.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> Good to see you here bud! 4ghz is pretty good for sure, I'd see how high you can take your RAM. To run higher RAM speeds you might need to raise VDDCR_SOC voltage. Most people say 1.2v is max safe value for 24/7 usage. Since the Taichi has a clockgen in 25mhz increments, you could push for 4.025ghz, 4.050ghz, 4.075ghz, or even 4.1ghz if your chip can handle it in addition to the RAM
> 
> Are you overclocking via main page in UEFI or doing the custom PSTATE? I'm personally running PSTATE and it works well. My Cryorig H7 is pretty bad and can't handle any more than 3.8ghz. Might get an AIO eventually so I can push higher. My chip scales 3.7ghz @ 1.2v, 3.8ghz @ 1.3125v, I'm hoping I should be able to get at least 3.9ghz or slightly higher with 1.45v or less depending on the scaling. Just need a better cooler.


Hey Dopamin3! It's been a while. Good to see a familiar face around here!









This is a main page OC. Setting up custom PSTATEs was gonna be my next task but I've had consistent issues with using offset voltage. The same values I get from fixed voltages (thanks to multibug fix) wouldn't even boot on VID + offset before. I would get chipset initialization errors. I'll tinker with it again. I'll try using a lower starting VID I think since it starts at 1.35v and, as you can see, I can run 3.9GHz on less than that. Perhaps that was the issue.

Thanks for the SOC tip, I didn't know that was needing boosted for higher DDR4 frequencies. 2666MHz was the highest I could get and I don't want to loosen these timings at all.

If I can get 4GHz on less than 1.4v I'll be happy. Though I didn't really want to even go that high for the vcore. My temps are so good at these low 1.32v.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contagion*
> 
> Hey Dopamin3! It's been a while. Good to see a familiar face around here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a main page OC. Setting up custom PSTATEs was gonna be my next task but I've had consistent issues with using offset voltage. The same values I get from fixed voltages (thanks to multibug fix) wouldn't even boot on VID + offset before. I would get chipset initialization errors. I'll tinker with it again. I'll try using a lower starting VID I think since it starts at 1.35v and, as you can see, I can run 3.9GHz on less than that. Perhaps that was the issue.
> 
> Thanks for the SOC tip, I didn't know that was needing boosted for higher DDR4 frequencies. 2666MHz was the highest I could get and I don't want to loosen these timings at all.
> 
> If I can get 4GHz on less than 1.4v I'll be happy. Though I didn't really want to even go that high for the vcore. My temps are so good at these low 1.32v.


I think it has been a while lol. Good to see you as well







When you set pstates, you are using a normal voltage (not offset) so you shouldn't run into too much issue. I don't know if it's just my board or what, but 3.8ghz pstate works fine, but 3.9ghz pstate would always give me something weird in Windows like 2.2ghz. I never tried 4.0ghz though either. This is even on the 3.20a beta. I personally just set my pstate0 and didn't do the other ones.

So I just leave my CPU voltage on auto, I have LLC on CPU and SOC both set to Level 2, and then I have my pstate0 set for 3800 @ 1.3125v. This isn't from my personal setup, but just a quick screenshot from Google.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> I think it has been a while lol. Good to see you as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set pstates, you are using a normal voltage (not offset) so you shouldn't run into too much issue. I don't know if it's just my board or what, but 3.8ghz pstate works fine, but 3.9ghz pstate would always give me something weird in Windows like 2.2ghz. I never tried 4.0ghz though either. This is even on the 3.20a beta. I personally just set my pstate0 and didn't do the other ones.
> 
> So I just leave my CPU voltage on auto, I have LLC on CPU and SOC both set to Level 2, and then I have my pstate0 set for 3800 @ 1.3125v. This isn't from my personal setup, but just a quick screenshot from Google.


The 2.2Ghz was the multibug issue right? It would happen to me whenever I was setting a fixed voltage on the main page UEFI, it would only clock 2.2Ghz in Windows. I had to use offset voltages.

It looks like I can get 4Ghz with around 1.4v to 1.41v if I downclock my memory frequency. Not sure what I want to do yet.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contagion*
> 
> The 2.2Ghz was the multibug issue right? It would happen to me whenever I was setting a fixed voltage on the main page UEFI, it would only clock 2.2Ghz in Windows. I had to use offset voltages.
> 
> It looks like I can get 4Ghz with around 1.4v to 1.41v if I downclock my memory frequency. Not sure what I want to do yet.


I believe it is still the multibug. Once I learned this board did pstates that's the only thing I messed with. So CPU frequency voltage on main page was set on auto, and the pstate was what had the frequency and voltage. I'm running my RAM at 1.42v, 3333mhz 14-14-14-34-1T with SOC voltage at 1.1v


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> I believe it is still the multibug. Once I learned this board did pstates that's the only thing I messed with. So CPU frequency voltage on main page was set on auto, and the pstate was what had the frequency and voltage. I'm running my RAM at 1.42v, 3333mhz 14-14-14-34-1T with SOC voltage at 1.1v


Is that 1.42v on the RAM the value in UEFI or the value read on software?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contagion*
> 
> Is that 1.42v on the RAM the value in UEFI or the value read on software?


1.42v is the value in the UEFI, AIDA64 reads it at 1.488v. Either way, I crashed at 1.4v in the BIOS and 1.42v was stable in HCI memtest overnight.

My system just got a red screen during PUBG and rebooted. This is on a video card fresh from RMA... Probably unstable so I'm gonna up the voltage on CPU and SOC a tad to see if it normalizes. Hope Sapphire didn't send me a bad video card lol. CPU: 1.3125v -> 1.325v and SOC: 1.00v -> 1.125v.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> 1.42v is the value in the UEFI, AIDA64 reads it at 1.488v. Either way, I crashed at 1.4v in the BIOS and 1.42v was stable in HCI memtest overnight.
> 
> My system just got a red screen during PUBG and rebooted. This is on a video card fresh from RMA... Probably unstable so I'm gonna up the voltage on CPU and SOC a tad to see if it normalizes. Hope Sapphire didn't send me a bad video card lol. CPU: 1.3125v -> 1.325v and SOC: 1.00v -> 1.125v.


Damn, I hope your card isn't bad!

My RAM doesn't want to go much higher than this. At least on these C14 timings (14-14-14-28-42). I loosened up the tRAS and tRC timings, gave it 1.41v and the SOC a bump and it won't POST on anything higher than 2800Mhz.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> 1.42v is the value in the UEFI, AIDA64 reads it at 1.488v. Either way, I crashed at 1.4v in the BIOS and 1.42v was stable in HCI memtest overnight.
> 
> My system just got a red screen during PUBG and rebooted. This is on a video card fresh from RMA... Probably unstable so I'm gonna up the voltage on CPU and SOC a tad to see if it normalizes. Hope Sapphire didn't send me a bad video card lol. CPU: 1.3125v -> 1.325v and SOC: 1.00v -> 1.125v.


Wich LLC do you have? LLC2 help a lot to lower voltages. I have now 1.375 v at LLC2 with a Kraken x61 push pull. Sensor SVI2 on HWinfo drop to 1.362 v and vcore sensor goes to 1.392 v.

BTW, p-state its working great with 3.20a bios on my chip week 39. No multi stuck bug at all. On the giga K7 the bug was present when i rise cpu voltage at 1.35 v+ with p-states.


----------



## L0nerism

To update my post from a few days ago. I had to up my core voltage one notch as I experienced a black screen while reinstalling the chipset/GPU drivers. It does take a little while to post, but I'm really not worried about it as it did that at stock speeds.

Here are the stats after folding for a while. No issues to make note of other than the anomaly with the black screen. This EVGA PSU has blown me away as well.

The End


----------



## --Robbie--

Hi! I have some problems with a asus x370 pro and i tkinking buy a taichi but i have some questions.

The pstate only works if you only touch the fid in the p0? Or this bug is solved?

Its possible put in the p0 state 1.17v in a 1700x with the standart voltage is 1.35v? (1.17v and 3.7ghz its stable for me)
Y try to put in my asus with a mos bios a negative offset to have 1.17v but dont work fine.

What is the best bios to update? The last have some problem?

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *--Robbie--*
> 
> Hi! I have some problems with a asus x370 pro and i tkinking buy a taichi but i have some questions.
> 
> The pstate only works if you only touch the fid in the p0? Or this bug is solved?
> 
> Its possible put in the p0 state 1.17v in a 1700x with the standart voltage is 1.35v? (1.17v and 3.7ghz its stable for me)
> Y try to put in my asus with a mos bios a negative offset to have 1.17v but dont work fine.
> 
> What is the best bios to update? The last have some problem?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


On 3.20a bios you can apply a negative voltage for vcore with offset voltage in OC tweaker. This combined with p-state 0 will allow your Ryzen to downclock and downvolt whitout problem...I dont use P-state 1 and 2 but i remember is still broken.


----------



## PuPpEt

Where are settings like CPU/ VDDSOC/DRAM Current Capability, phase controls, etc. in the BIOS?


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuPpEt*
> 
> Where are settings like CPU/ VDDSOC/DRAM Current Capability, phase controls, etc. in the BIOS?


On 3.20a bios there's no such thing, On giga k7 neither. Only on asus boards i think?


----------



## PuPpEt

The bios 3.20a fixed my multibug so now i can use the Fixed mode on DRAM voltage finally!
I managed to get a (seems) stable 3.9Ghz at 3.28v (bios) / 3.12v in idle (CPU-Z show oscillation of these 2 values...) at LLC Level 3.

Now i was trying some values for DRAM, but is normal that if i put for example 1.35v for dram voltage in bios, when in windows HWInfo and others show a higher voltage in idle? (like 1.36/1.37)
SOC seems "fixed" when i put 1.025 and LLC level 3.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuPpEt*
> 
> The bios 3.20a fixed my multibug so now i can use the Fixed mode on DRAM voltage finally!
> I managed to get a (seems) stable 3.9Ghz at 3.28v (bios) / 3.12v in idle (CPU-Z show oscillation of these 2 values...) at LLC Level 3.
> 
> Now i was trying some values for DRAM, but is normal that if i put for example 1.35v for dram voltage in bios, when in windows HWInfo and others show a higher voltage in idle? (like 1.36/1.37)
> SOC seems "fixed" when i put 1.025 and LLC level 3.


what?


----------



## PuPpEt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuPpEt*
> 
> The bios 3.20a fixed my multibug so now i can use the Fixed mode on DRAM voltage finally!
> I managed to get a (seems) stable 3.9Ghz at 3.28v (bios) / 3.12v in idle (CPU-Z show oscillation of these 2 values...) at LLC Level 3.
> 
> Now i was trying some values for DRAM, but is normal that if i put for example 1.35v for dram voltage in bios, when in windows HWInfo and others show a higher voltage in idle? (like 1.36/1.37)
> SOC seems "fixed" when i put 1.025 and LLC level 3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> what?


I mean... The value i write in in the bios RAM Voltage (e.g. 1.35v) it's not the same as the one that HWiNFO64 show (it's more high, e.g. 1.36v or 1.37v)


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuPpEt*
> 
> I mean... The value i write in in the bios RAM Voltage (e.g. 1.35v) it's not the same as the one that HWiNFO64 show (it's more high, e.g. 1.36v or 1.37v)


oh that must be cuz the LLC


----------



## jearly410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuPpEt*
> 
> The bios 3.20a fixed my multibug so now i can use the Fixed mode on DRAM voltage finally!
> I managed to get a (seems) stable 3.9Ghz at 3.28v (bios) / 3.12v in idle (CPU-Z show oscillation of these 2 values...) at LLC Level 3.
> 
> Now i was trying some values for DRAM, but is normal that if i put for example 1.35v for dram voltage in bios, when in windows HWInfo and others show a higher voltage in idle? (like 1.36/1.37)
> SOC seems "fixed" when i put 1.025 and LLC level 3.


Yep, I adjust down one tick for everything to compensate. As you note, SOC will actually stay where you want it, I use LLC 1.


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuPpEt*
> 
> I mean... The value i write in in the bios RAM Voltage (e.g. 1.35v) it's not the same as the one that HWiNFO64 show (it's more high, e.g. 1.36v or 1.37v)


also gotta remember software monitoring voltage isnt the greatest thing either. everything is off by a few % even with or without LLC applied. the sensors can only be so accurate.
your best bet may be to get in there with a multi meter. if you really must know and figure out the % difference between set, reported and delivered voltages.
If your confident enough to do it anyway.
just be very careful cause if you bridge a contact things could go badly.


----------



## CharlieWheelie

Can anyone here help me please.

I have the 3.4 bios for my Killer SLi installed.

But if i try to update to the latest Bio's 3.5 absolutely nothing works.

*Have tried all the recommended ways, following the instructions.*

Even tried Internet update but everything fails. Update not seen on USB nor the Internet.









Looks like i am stuck on 3.4 Bio.

Is my Mobo Borked and should i RMA or does someone know how i can get it too update ?


----------



## PuPpEt

How do you COLD RESET to trigger the change on CLD0_VDDP on Taichi?
I read somewhere that when you F10-Save you should hold front-reset button when the system is powered off; but the fact is that Taichi doesn't power off when F10-Save.
So how do i trigger the change?


----------



## CharlieWheelie

Hi PuPpET

Just save and exit, back to Bios and then hold the button down to shut down.

Then restart, job done









or something like that


----------



## ckoons1

does any one by chance know if the APP STORE / LIVE UPDATE works on windows 10 ?

thank you


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> does any one by chance know if the APP STORE / LIVE UPDATE works on windows 10 ?
> 
> thank you


Yes, its working a little choppy but yes,.


----------



## ckoons1

hmmm... the live update part isn't working on my pc. the live update area remains blank.

any suggestions?

thx


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> hmmm... the live update part isn't working on my pc. the live update area remains blank.
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> thx


look like u need to do some taichi


----------



## ckoons1

??????????

what does that mean ?

never mind i got it LOL..


----------



## ckoons1

so know one else has expeirenced this ?


----------



## PuPpEt

User: PuPpEt
CPU: 1700 @ 3.9Ghz - 1.31875v (BIOS) 1.312 (HWiNFO64)
Motherboard: ASRock X370 Taichi
Speed: 3200-14-14-14-28-1T @ 1.355v (BIOS) 1.376v (HWiNFO64)
SOC: 1.025v (BIOS) 1.032v (HWiNFO64)
BIOS: P3.20A
Model: F4-3466C16-8GTZR
Test CPU: IBS AVX 10 Passes "Very High" - Prime95 "Small FTT" 1 Hour
Test DRAM: IBS AVX 10 Passes "Very High" - Prime95 "Blend" 1 Hour - HCI 400%

Other settings: CPU LLC 3 - SOC LLC 2 - procODT 53 RTT 5 / Off / 5 - CAD BUS 20 / 20 / 20 / 20 - CLD0 VDDP 700


----------



## Ikasamashi

TL;DR Whats the difference between Global C State and C6, what and how do they effect power save? Cant insta flash from bios 3.1 to 3.2, why and should i? everything is stable.

So I didnt do a whole lot of research and was wondering if someone knew the differences between Global C State and C6, which seem to be the only C states i can find in the bios. I know everyones choices are different with power savers, which is what these do, save power. What i noticed was with Global C State on, while cpu idle, it has a 5 watt difference AND a 3c degree difference at 20 watts and 28c vs. off at 25 watts and 31c. This is also with C6 off.
With C6 on and Global on, its the same as C6 off and global on.

Ive also noticed during (cold?) boot fails, it automatically resets Global back on.

So whats the difference?

I cant find anything on Global C State, all i know is its a power saver when cpu is idle.
C6 is deep power down. I dont know what that means.

Also, I cant seem to flash my bios to 3.2 with insta flash, says theres no file or no file to read. current bios 3.1. Im not flashing it through windows, heard thats a no no. Should i just stay with 3.1?

ryzen 1700 oc 3.8 @ 1.26v (HWINFO States 1.275, HWMonitor states 1.28v) offset @ 0.006XX - stable. ( to get 3.9, 1.32v is needed, to get 4.0, 1.42v needed )
gskill trident Z 32g (2x16g) 3200 cl14 @ 3200 with just xmp - stable

I like the idea of the temps being 28c while idle with global on and it doesnt effect stability. I found my stability with BOINC btw. After 8 hours of prime95 3.8 @ 1.23v, no issues. BOINC shut down after 15 mins. BOINC also raised the temp by another 5c degrees, Prime95 1.23v 63c, BOINC 1.23v 68c. BOINC running SETI cpu only. Both cpu and NH-D15 lapped, shaved off 2c, 4hours/$13. Arctic MX4. Ambient temp 75F.

any info is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## CharlieWheelie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikasamashi*
> 
> TL;DR Whats the difference between Global C State and C6, what and how do they effect power save? Cant insta flash from bios 3.1 to 3.2, why and should i? everything is stable.
> 
> So I didnt do a whole lot of research and was wondering if someone knew the differences between Global C State and C6, which seem to be the only C states i can find in the bios. I know everyones choices are different with power savers, which is what these do, save power. What i noticed was with Global C State on, while cpu idle, it has a 5 watt difference AND a 3c degree difference at 20 watts and 28c vs. off at 25 watts and 31c. This is also with C6 off.
> With C6 on and Global on, its the same as C6 off and global on.
> 
> Ive also noticed during (cold?) boot fails, it automatically resets Global back on.
> 
> So whats the difference?
> 
> I cant find anything on Global C State, all i know is its a power saver when cpu is idle.
> C6 is deep power down. I dont know what that means.
> 
> *Also, I cant seem to flash my bios to 3.2 with insta flash, says theres no file or no file to read. current bios 3.1. Im not flashing it through windows, heard thats a no no. Should i just stay with 3.1?*
> 
> ryzen 1700 oc 3.8 @ 1.26v (HWINFO States 1.275, HWMonitor states 1.28v) offset @ 0.006XX - stable. ( to get 3.9, 1.32v is needed, to get 4.0, 1.42v needed )
> gskill trident Z 32g (2x16g) 3200 cl14 @ 3200 with just xmp - stable
> 
> I like the idea of the temps being 28c while idle with global on and it doesnt effect stability. I found my stability with BOINC btw. After 8 hours of prime95 3.8 @ 1.23v, no issues. BOINC shut down after 15 mins. BOINC also raised the temp by another 5c degrees, Prime95 1.23v 63c, BOINC 1.23v 68c. BOINC running SETI cpu only. Both cpu and NH-D15 lapped, shaved off 2c, 4hours/$13. Arctic MX4. Ambient temp 75F.
> 
> any info is appreciated, thanks!


I have the same problem, but i updated too 3.2 Bios by using the internet option in the Bios.
But now i cannot go any further with Bios updates, for the same reason as you. No file found.

I contacted Asrock about it and they said too RMA with seller if i wanted too.

But i have heard a new Bios is coming early Feb which Might (LOL) fix it.
I am ok with where i am at the moment so i shall wait.


----------



## datonyb

bios 3.1 and 3.2 should be found by instant flash over ethernet, or manual download to usb stick
bios version 3.2a is a beta to fix the cpu multiplyer bug and is available from a german asrock partner jzelectronics
if you have no issues i suggest stick with version 3.1 it seems quite stable and suitable for most guys
(im still using it )

3,2 update = support to set very very new ddr4 ram to its default speed of 2666mhz stock (jedec minimum)
3,2a update = tweaks to stop the multi bug on SOME cpu's that are effected (e.g. stuck clock speed of 1500/2200 mhz when you try to overclock)

niether of these later bios provide anything to use for my system, so i didnt install it


----------



## Ikasamashi

@ datonyb - So 3.2a fixes multiplier bug? I can OC without offset, but when resuming windows from hibernate, it will down clock to 3000 or sometimes 1500. Is that the bug?

However, the work around for this is to use offset 0.006XX. which doesnt bother me, but seems to put the voltage way higher i.e. im at 1.26XX, yet with the offset HWINFO shows 1.275 and Hardwaremonitor shows 1.288, cpu-z at 1.288 also.

Yeah i downloaded bios 3.2, but the bios didnt "see" any file on my usb. The usb is fine, ive used it to do every bios update up to 3.1. Same thing happens with my asrock killer, cant get it past 3.1.

@ Charliewheelie - I tried the internet download option in the bios and it wouldnt connect, it may have something to do with my router/modem settings, but i doubt, i only changed the wifi settings, everything else is default. Hard wired directly to router/modem, not a switch.

I have no issues with my ram hitting 3200 on my taichi, but my killer is stuck at 2933. With both sets of ram i have, first set gskill trident z 3200 cl14 32g (2x16g) and gskill trident z 3200 cl14 16g (2x8g).

thanks for the response =)


----------



## datonyb

yes taichi 3.2a is supposed to help this 1500 bug (this dosnt happen with every cpu though just an affected batch)

the killer does seem to have issues with ram support though so it seems form asrock forum (which may be better with manual ram timings from 1usmus ryzen ram calculator)


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikasamashi*
> 
> @ datonyb - So 3.2a fixes multiplier bug? I can OC without offset, but when resuming windows from hibernate, it will down clock to 3000 or sometimes 1500. Is that the bug?
> 
> However, the work around for this is to use offset 0.006XX. which doesnt bother me, but seems to put the voltage way higher i.e. im at 1.26XX, yet with the offset HWINFO shows 1.275 and Hardwaremonitor shows 1.288, cpu-z at 1.288 also.
> 
> Yeah i downloaded bios 3.2, but the bios didnt "see" any file on my usb. The usb is fine, ive used it to do every bios update up to 3.1. Same thing happens with my asrock killer, cant get it past 3.1.
> 
> @ Charliewheelie - I tried the internet download option in the bios and it wouldnt connect, it may have something to do with my router/modem settings, but i doubt, i only changed the wifi settings, everything else is default. Hard wired directly to router/modem, not a switch.
> 
> I have no issues with my ram hitting 3200 on my taichi, but my killer is stuck at 2933. With both sets of ram i have, first set gskill trident z 3200 cl14 32g (2x16g) and gskill trident z 3200 cl14 16g (2x8g).
> 
> thanks for the response =)


No multiplier bug here at 4 Ghz @ 1.375 V LLC2...P-states are working flawlessly on 3.20a bios







CPU is week 39

Yup, top boards have better suppor for higher ram frecuencies. X370 pro users for example are stuck at 3200 mhz and no more.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Just got my new Taichi board from a prime plus asus. Is there p0 overclocking in bios? I want it to throttle when low as its gonna be on 24/7 I use to use zenstates but dont work on this board for obvious reasons.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Just got my new Taichi board from a prime plus asus. Is there p0 overclocking in bios? I want it to throttle when low as its gonna be on 24/7 I use to use zenstates but dont work on this board for obvious reasons.


Advanced -> AMD CBS -> Zen Common Options -> Custom Pstates / Throttling


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> Advanced -> AMD CBS -> Zen Common Options -> Custom Pstates / Throttling


Thanks guess ill actually have to learn how to proper pstate OC took a look and there was like 4 options. I seen some calculators ill have to look at.


----------



## kmac20

Can they just release this friggin bios already so I dont have to use a beta one? I've been waiting and waiting now forever. Figured the Taichi would get somewhat timely updates, that's one reason I got one. I"d rather not install a beta bios if I can help it just to get an extra 50-100mhz out of my chip, but I would LIKE TO GET an extra 50-100mhz out of my chip. Probably closer to 50 since my chip isn't stable at 3.9 even with like max voltage and such going through it, but still....

Be nice to get my cinebench score back up for hwbot which went down with the Windows FCU.


I dont feel comfortable using a beta BIOS on a board that doesn't have a dual bios feature. I"ve pretty much exclusively used Gigabyte boards for the past several builds, they never let me down. But bad juju about the x370 ones kept me away and latched onto the Taichi. Plus you know, it looks cool.


----------



## Contagion

I'm having a weird issue trying to get my custom pstates to work. I'll have to walk you through what steps I took because it's inconsistent.

I got a stable OC that I like so I set the vcore to auto and the cpu clocks to auto on the tweaker page.

I set pstate0 to my OC, pstate1 to stock, pstate2 to low power 2.2Ghz. In Windows, it would only use pstate1 under load but WOULD throttle down to pstate2 on idle. Never saw pstate0.

Trying again I set both pstate0 and pstate1 to my OC and left pstate2 at low power settings. In Windows, my OC was running but it WOULD NOT downclock to pstate2. 

Next I tried setting only pstate0 and pstate1 (OC, low power) and leaving everything else. Once again, my OC would run but no downclock on idle.

My Windows power settings are set up. I've tried the suggested 20% minimum and I've tried 5%. I'm using BIOS 3.20a. 

Any ideas?

Edit, if it's relevant, my OC settings are [email protected] auto LLC (fixed on tweaker page), [email protected] LL2, 4.1GHz.


----------



## Misant

Contagion said:


> I'm having a weird issue trying to get my custom pstates to work. I'll have to walk you through what steps I took because it's inconsistent.
> 
> I got a stable OC that I like so I set the vcore to auto and the cpu clocks to auto on the tweaker page.
> 
> I set pstate0 to my OC, pstate1 to stock, pstate2 to low power 2.2Ghz. In Windows, it would only use pstate1 under load but WOULD throttle down to pstate2 on idle. Never saw pstate0.
> 
> Trying again I set both pstate0 and pstate1 to my OC and left pstate2 at low power settings. In Windows, my OC was running but it WOULD NOT downclock to pstate2.
> 
> Next I tried setting only pstate0 and pstate1 (OC, low power) and leaving everything else. Once again, my OC would run but no downclock on idle.
> 
> My Windows power settings are set up. I've tried the suggested 20% minimum and I've tried 5%. I'm using BIOS 3.20a.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Edit, if it's relevant, my OC settings are [email protected] auto LLC (fixed on tweaker page), [email protected] LL2, 4.1GHz.


Hello,

If I remember, with my old 1700X, (my new can't use PSTATE because of multi bug with 3.20a), I had to setup only P0 with max frequency and voltage, leave the other P-STATE on auto and in windows CPU minimum state 5% and it worked.


----------



## Contagion

Misant said:


> Hello,
> 
> If I remember, with my old 1700X, (my new can't use PSTATE because of multi bug with 3.20a), I had to setup only P0 with max frequency and voltage, leave the other P-STATE on auto and in windows CPU minimum state 5% and it worked.


I'll try that, thanks.


----------



## iNeri

kmac20 said:


> Can they just release this friggin bios already so I dont have to use a beta one? I've been waiting and waiting now forever. Figured the Taichi would get somewhat timely updates, that's one reason I got one. I"d rather not install a beta bios if I can help it just to get an extra 50-100mhz out of my chip, but I would LIKE TO GET an extra 50-100mhz out of my chip. Probably closer to 50 since my chip isn't stable at 3.9 even with like max voltage and such going through it, but still....
> 
> Be nice to get my cinebench score back up for hwbot which went down with the Windows FCU.
> 
> 
> I dont feel comfortable using a beta BIOS on a board that doesn't have a dual bios feature. I"ve pretty much exclusively used Gigabyte boards for the past several builds, they never let me down. But bad juju about the x370 ones kept me away and latched onto the Taichi. Plus you know, it looks cool.



Well, tell AMD. 

Since Agesa 1.0.0.6b AMD didnt release a single good bios, see on asus threads, those bios have a lot of bugs. 

3.20a bios its working great anyways. Why do you need a new bios?


----------



## thientuong3792

Misant said:


> Hello,
> 
> If I remember, with my old 1700X, (my new can't use PSTATE because of multi bug with 3.20a), I had to setup only P0 with max frequency and voltage, leave the other P-STATE on auto and in windows CPU minimum state 5% and it worked.


Hi, i have same issue with pstate. Already only set P-0{4Ghz;1.425v}, leave other by auto. Boot to windows, it's only run with 3.2 Ghz or lower. I must set P-0 & P-1 same to run at 4Ghz. Any ideal? Thanks bro


----------



## iNeri

thientuong3792 said:


> Hi, i have same issue with pstate. Already only set P-0{4Ghz;1.425v}, leave other by auto. Boot to windows, it's only run with 3.2 Ghz or lower. I must set P-0 & P-1 same to run at 4Ghz. Any ideal? Thanks bro


Wich bios? 3.20a beta bios? couse thats the multiplier bug. Wich CPU do you have?

Its seems that 3.20a bios dint help the X variants with this bug...


----------



## Contagion

iNeri said:


> Wich bios? 3.20a beta bios? couse thats the multiplier bug. Wich CPU do you have?
> 
> Its seems that 3.20a bios dint help the X variants with this bug...


Multiplier bug?


----------



## iNeri

Contagion said:


> Multiplier bug?


Yup, multiplier stuck at 15.5x on 1700 and 22x on 1700x and 1800x when voltage goes beyond 1.35 V on new CPUs with low VID and OC by p-states and somethimes by fixed OC too.

3.20a bios help with that


----------



## Contagion

iNeri said:


> Yup, multiplier stuck at 15.5x on 1700 and 22x on 1700x and 1800x when voltage goes beyond 1.35 V on new CPUs with low VID and OC by p-states and somethimes by fixed OC too.
> 
> 3.20a bios help with that


Is that related to pstates being stuck on the OC with no downclocking?


----------



## iNeri

Contagion said:


> Is that related to pstates being stuck on the OC with no downclocking?


No. No downclock is due to the windows power plans, you have to set on "minimun processor state" at least at 35% for downclock. (linked with p-state OC)


----------



## Contagion

iNeri said:


> No. No downclock is due to the windows power plans, you have to set on "minimun processor state" at least at 35% for downclock. (linked with p-state OC)


Any idea what the issue is if it still won't downclock with the proper minimum processor state?


----------



## iNeri

Contagion said:


> Any idea what the issue is if it still won't downclock with the proper minimum processor state?


Did you have voltage by offset? wich is needed. If you have fixed voltage thats why.


----------



## Contagion

iNeri said:


> Did you have voltage by offset? wich is needed. If you have fixed voltage thats why.


How does that work with custom vid on each pstate? Do I set a +.1v offset on main page and then set vid on pstate to be .1 less than I need? 

Right now my main page overclocking settings are auto for voltage.


----------



## iNeri

Contagion said:


> How does that work with custom vid on each pstate? Do I set a +.1v offset on main page and then set vid on pstate to be .1 less than I need?
> 
> Right now my main page overclocking settings are auto for voltage.


Leave settings on p-states on default, only change P0 frecuency to the requiered Mhz and nothing else.

Then go to the main OC tab and serch for voltage settings, change auto to offset, +.1 = 1.28 mV if you have a non X ryzen. 

+.2 for 1.38 V. and so on.


----------



## Contagion

iNeri said:


> Leave settings on p-states on default, only change P0 frecuency to the requiered Mhz and nothing else.
> 
> Then go to the main OC tab and serch for voltage settings, change auto to offset, +.1 = 1.28 mV if you have a non X ryzen.
> 
> +.2 for 1.38 V. and so on.


Appreciate the help, bud.


----------



## numlock66

New beta bios relesed X370 Taichi - TestBetaBIOS 4.32*, anyone tried? http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php


----------



## ManofGod1000

numlock66 said:


> New beta bios relesed X370 Taichi - TestBetaBIOS 4.32*, anyone tried? http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php


Thanks for the heads up but, I see no link to download it. Am I missing something?


----------



## TH558

It says "BetaBIOS on request in our forum or board"


----------



## iNeri

Nice. New Agesa 1.0.0.0 its on the way.

I´ll be waiting for the oficial release couse 3.20a its working really great for me.


----------



## kmac20

Wouldn't it be fan freaking tastic if ASRock released non beta versions of their bios sometime within the next 6 to 72 months?


----------



## coreykill99

kmac20 said:


> Wouldn't it be fan freaking tastic if ASRock released non beta versions of their bios sometime within the next 6 to 72 months?


Fan-tastic Tuning!

sorry I had to,
I am really surprised at how long it has been since there has been any updates with any of their boards. I dont use my taichi anymore but I do check in from time to time and notice there is never any updates. 
also have the fatality M-ITX board from them. that hadnt received any real attention/improvements since last September, until last week or so. so hopefully there is something very soon in the pipeline for the taichi. 
also hoping cause im going to be using the board again in april or so, love to see some more issues worked out.


----------



## sirmonkey

coreykill99 said:


> Fan-tastic Tuning!
> 
> sorry I had to,
> I am really surprised at how long it has been since there has been any updates with any of their boards. I dont use my taichi anymore but I do check in from time to time and notice there is never any updates.
> also have the fatality M-ITX board from them. that hadnt received any real attention/improvements since last September, until last week or so. so hopefully there is something very soon in the pipeline for the taichi.
> also hoping cause im going to be using the board again in april or so, love to see some more issues worked out.


they already lost me as a customer from now on.. it's embarrassing how bad they are with bios releases and communicating with customers.. depending on what asus or gigabyte do with x470 i'll probably upgrade and trash this taichi since i'm not going to force some one else to suffer dealing with asrock.


----------



## christoph

sirmonkey said:


> they already lost me as a customer from now on.. it's embarrassing how bad they are with bios releases and communicating with customers.. depending on what asus or gigabyte do with x470 i'll probably upgrade and trash this taichi since i'm not going to force some one else to suffer dealing with asrock.



I don't have any issues with 3.10 bios, ram at 3200 , no issues whatsoever;

I don't buy Asus cus the same issue you're complaining about, they suck at tech support, they just suck


----------



## 1usmus

who need a *new bios* write to me in private messages. Publicly publish this information can not (temporarily)


----------



## schubaltz

3.2 is fine for me as well, ram is running at a decent 3333mhz c14. Was just hoping with the anticipated bios update I could push it even further. And perhaps an improvement in the voltage req. of my cpu oc as well.


----------



## iNeri

Hi guys, anyone already try the test bios?



1usmus said:


> who need a *new bios* write to me in private messages. Publicly publish this information can not (temporarily)


Private message sended


----------



## Spectre73

iNeri said:


> Hi guys, anyone already try the test bios?


That's what I'd like to know, too.


----------



## 1usmus

*CharlieWheelie is not allowed to use private messaging*
nice work overclock.net 

even through private messages I can not chat...new engine its holy ****


----------



## iNeri

1usmus said:


> *CharlieWheelie is not allowed to use private messaging*
> nice work overclock.net
> 
> even through private messages I can not chat...new engine its holy ****


Thanks for the bios bro. Testing right now.

Its pretty much the same bios, the only noticeable change is there are 2 OC modes now: Asrock mode and AMD CSB mode...Its a little buggy right now, trying to combine both modes end with a SV12 voltage at 1.5 V LOL. So stick with one mode and the options that mode gives you. For example, AMD CSB mode dont give you DDR timings in oc tweaker...Asrock mode dont gives you p-states for now...

P-states still working as 3.20a bios. No stuck multiplier bug at 1.35+ V

No Bank Group Swat ALT option anymore so a little FPS drop and CPU scores in time spy CPU test.

DDR Voltages seems more acurate now.

The CPU seem a little cooler.

Stability and speed is the same for me than agesa 6b

Agesa 6b
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23417421










Agesa 10
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24857788?










Latency goes UP a little with the new agesa as well.

AGESA 6b










AGESA 10


----------



## kmac20

I don't know if you can attribute that slight difference in score to any bios changes as its well within the margin of error.

I wonder if removing bank swap means they've set it automatically now.

Again this is why I'm still on BIOS 3.0, i'd rather a real version of the BIOS be released than some half baked whatever. If its not auto setting bank swap and they removed it thats a pretty big problem IMO.


----------



## iNeri

kmac20 said:


> I don't know if you can attribute that slight difference in score to any bios changes as its well within the margin of error.
> 
> I wonder if removing bank swap means they've set it automatically now.
> 
> Again this is why I'm still on BIOS 3.0, i'd rather a real version of the BIOS be released than some half baked whatever. If its not auto setting bank swap and they removed it thats a pretty big problem IMO.


Nop, on agesa 6b i always score 9000+ points, in this one i barely pass 8900 points. On agesa 6b if i put BGS off and BGSa on then score its barely 8900+ too. So, its must be that setting, now its auto that way. And dont seems that we can disable BGSa in any way  a mod bios may be? 

Cinebench From 1795 poits before Spectre & Meltdown MS patch to 1782  both cherry picked scores


----------



## Amir007

coreykill99 said:


> Fan-tastic Tuning!
> 
> sorry I had to,
> I am really surprised at how long it has been since there has been any updates with any of their boards. I dont use my taichi anymore but I do check in from time to time and notice there is never any updates.
> also have the fatality M-ITX board from them. that hadnt received any real attention/improvements since last September, until last week or so. so hopefully there is something very soon in the pipeline for the taichi.
> also hoping cause im going to be using the board again in april or so, love to see some more issues worked out.


LOL Same here. I'm like 'hmmm i wonder if Taichi owners got something new to mess with' but NOPE!... same old bios since I replaced it with something else on 10/21/17. I realized something was wrong since the thread count haven't even gone past 300 - Pretty sad if you ask me!!!

I can actually feel the sadness in here so I'm out...good luck everyone


----------



## TH558

Tried the Beta Bios 4.32. CPU overclocking seems to have improved but the RAM is stuck at 1.35V so I cant run it at high speeds.


----------



## Spectre73

TH558 said:


> Tried the Beta Bios 4.32. CPU overclocking seems to have improved but the RAM is stuck at 1.35V so I cant run it at high speeds.




http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=7340&PN=4&title=agesa-pinnaclepiam4-1000



> If you use the "AMD CBS Setting", you should deactivate XMP and set it manually under UMC.
> 
> Then the set Vdimm remains. At the moment do not mix XMP with the switch "AMD CBS Setting" !!!


I would give this a try.

BTW, can you make the beta bios available here? I do not want to register at JZ just for a bios download link.


----------



## kmac20

Again that's only a difference of 1.2% and 0.75% so I'd still argue margin of error but removing bank swap is a problem. .

Now the FCU dropped my cinebench 100poi ts so that's a problem. I haven't noticed any change since the spec/meltdown patches though. Still within a couple points.


----------



## christoph

Amir007 said:


> LOL Same here. I'm like 'hmmm i wonder if Taichi owners got something new to mess with' but NOPE!... same old bios since I replaced it with something else on 10/21/17. I realized something was wrong since the thread count haven't even gone past 300 - Pretty sad if you ask me!!!
> 
> I can actually feel the sadness in here so I'm out...good luck everyone



what? I have no problems whatsoever with bios 3.10, so why would I want to fix what's not broken?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok im at my wits end here and could use some help if yall can spare the time/brain power.

I keep getting insta black screens. Almost like it shuts down instantly I get a kernel 41 error but I know that can be from me pushing the button to restart. I replaced the motherboard, memory, everything but the GPU and PSU. I also am getting some real quick micro stutter in windows. Even if I don't overclock. Please do not says its my GPU. Oh lordy please no. I dont see any other errors, or know how to test further.


----------



## kmac20

SXS error perhaps? I had a problem with one awhile back that from what I understood was common to AMD chipset drivers. Search for me in this thread you'll find my solving it. Gotta do sxs trace, save the output file, find whats giving you the SXS error, and install .NET framwork which is what it was in my case. I also posted a link to a program that installs ALL .net framework files instead of manually having to install all 109810438143098 of them. So if thats your issue give it a look.

That was giving me some BSODs and HARD CORE crashes. Since then I haven't gotten anything. Thought it was also what was causing GTA5 to crash but that turned out to be a problem with a game. Look into it.


----------



## iNeri

kmac20 said:


> Again that's only a difference of 1.2% and 0.75% so I'd still argue margin of error but removing bank swap is a problem. .
> 
> Now the FCU dropped my cinebench 100poi ts so that's a problem. I haven't noticed any change since the spec/meltdown patches though. Still within a couple points.



I dont know mate, back to agesa 6b (3.30 bios) and the score its again 9000+ points...BGSa off its the only way with my cheaps hynix modules to break the 9000 point in time spy...On agesa 7 and 10 and no BGSa i need b-die modules to do it.

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24875088?


----------



## TH558

I messaged 1usmus for Beta bios 4.32. No point of flashing it though. Can't OC RAM if voltage is above 1.35


----------



## Dopamin3

TH558 said:


> I messaged 1usmus for Beta bios 4.32. No point of flashing it though. Can't OC RAM if voltage is above 1.35


The solution for that is on the previous page.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...chi-overclocking-thread-297.html#post26618473


----------



## TH558

Dopamin3 said:


> The solution for that is on the previous page.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...chi-overclocking-thread-297.html#post26618473


Sometimes it runs at the set frequency and sometimes it runs at 2133. This bios (4.32) is just too glitchy to do any OCing. Even when it works I can't see the RAM timings cause of how they're written.Tried running Prime and the system just hangs. With 3.20 I would just get errors instead of the whole system freezing.


----------



## iNeri

TH558 said:


> Sometimes it runs at the set frequency and sometimes it runs at 2133. This bios (4.32) is just too glitchy to do any OCing. Even when it works I can't see the RAM timings cause of how they're written.Tried running Prime and the system just hangs. With 3.20 I would just get errors instead of the whole system freezing.


Or timings dont stick, i configure 16-16-16-36n and the bios puts 16-22-22-22-56t :S LOL


----------



## Handrox

It's been almost 6 months since the last update of bios for X370 Taichi, anyone have any idea why Asrock abandoned that model.


----------



## Contagion

Handrox said:


> It's been almost 6 months since the last update of bios for X370 Taichi, anyone have any idea why Asrock abandoned that model.


Here's my optimistic assumption based on them still releasing beta bios for it.

Lots of AM4 bios have been having issues across lots of boards and Asrock is sitting on their last stable release until we get to a real leap in stability. 

Either that or I'll rethink purchasing any Asrock boards in the future .


----------



## schubaltz

I'd expect an update in the next couple of weeks given the 1st gen Ryzen APUs will launch on the 12th of Feb.


----------



## Handrox

Contagion said:


> Here's my optimistic assumption based on them still releasing beta bios for it.
> 
> Lots of AM4 bios have been having issues across lots of boards and Asrock is sitting on their last stable release until we get to a real leap in stability.
> 
> Either that or I'll rethink purchasing any Asrock boards in the future .


I am quite disenchanted with Asrock, started very well but then simply stopped in time. Honestly I regret not buying Asus as usual, not to mention that Asrock does not offer any BIAS improvement. In a few months when I leave the X470 models I change this Taichi by a model Asus to forget Asrock


----------



## Dopamin3

Everybody disappointed with their Taichi for lack of BIOS updates, please sell it to me cheap. What are the issues with the BIOS 3.20 or beta BIOS 3.20a? I haven't yet tried the newest BETA with AGESA 1.0.0.0 because I'm pretty happy with 3.20a. With B Die on 2 x 8GB single rank DDR4 I could POST @ 3766mhz CAS 16 RAM but would be unstable in Windows.  I had 3600mhz CAS 16 stable as a rock. On 2 x 16GB dual rank I'm running 3333mhz CAS 14. The VRM on this thing can handle insane voltage pumped to the CPU. Unfortunately my cooler can't keep up but I have no doubt this thing can handle any volts you pump into it. You'll kill the CPU before you hurt the VRM.

The only issue I've experienced is the "multi-bug" where certain multipliers would get stuck in Windows at lower values, and that was only with using C States- mind you manufacturers like Gigabyte have dropped support for this altogether. Would you rather have constant flaky BIOS being pushed out? Or actually wait for a nice upgrade with big improvement? 

I consider myself a motherboard connoisseur. I've had some of the best motherboards ever created- DFI Lanparty UT nF4 Ultra-D, EVGA X58 Classified, Foxconn Bloodrage, DFI UT X58-T3eH8, Asus Rampage III Extreme (I had a lot of fun on X58 as you can see), Gigabyte Z87X-OC-Force, and now this AsRock X370 Taichi. The build quality on this thing is nuts and probably the best board I've ever owned. 12k capacitors, 16 phase VRM with 60A chokes, pretty darn good onboard sound with the DAC built in, Intel Gigabit LAN + WiFi AC, and POST code readout. My only gripe would be not including onboard power and reset buttons like the X370 Fatal1ty Professional Gaming has (it has the same PCB but they include the buttons).

As you can tell by the beta BIOS from just a week or two ago, Asrock has not abandoned this board but is just being cautious on releasing official BIOS that may have issues. When they released AGESA 1.0.0.7 on many of their other boards, they pulled it almost immediately because of major bugs. Even though I haven't tried it, seems like the newest beta BIOS floating around is having issues too. Ryzen is still a new platform, AMD is pushing out AGESA updates which are not easy for manufactures to incorporate into the BIOS. I can't find the article now, but I believe one of the engineers from a mobo company- Asus maybe? stated that AGESA 1.0.0.7 almost required a total rewrite of the BIOS.


----------



## Contagion

Yeah 3.20a is running great for me. PSTATE working great, fan control is awesome. Need to tune my ****ty ass ram though. It's some old LPX DDR4 that doesn't seem to want to run any faster than 2666MHz at anything resembling tight timings. 

I have been using the XMP profile options though, so I'll try the UMC next.


----------



## Contagion

Yeah 3.20a is running great for me. PSTATE working great, fan control is awesome. Need to tune my ****ty ass ram though. It's some old LPX DDR4 that doesn't seem to want to run any faster than 2666MHz at anything resembling tight timings. 

I have been using the XMP profile options though, so I'll try the UMC next.


----------



## virpz

So, 4.32 is looking good, only missing bclk.

Could get to 3533Mhz on memory with relatively tight timings. LLC is still a problem for anything above 1.4V. This CPU is confirmed to be able of 4.1GHz with 1.43V, no way I could not get over the 4GHz mark with 4.32.


----------



## schubaltz

so asrock just released updated bioses for all of their AM4 boards except for the Taichi? What da heck?


----------



## iNeri

schubaltz said:


> so asrock just released updated bioses for all of their AM4 boards except for the Taichi? What da heck?


Its because those agesas are ment for the incoming APUs wich taichi dont support..At least for the iGPU

Agesa 6 its working great anyways


----------



## kmac20

Honestly this will be probably the only Asrock board I ever buy. I went with it thinking its a somewhat common "flagship" type of board, assuming that would mean it would get somewhat timely updates (the same way both the "flagship" and most sold boards usually do). Almost always used gigabyte before this, with the exception of one Asus board. I will also say as I've stated way earlier in the thread that the manual is a FRIGGIN JOKE and I'm embarrassed for Asrock for even including it, its closer to a quick start guide. This complaint is very off topic but the fact that its about 15 pages long in each language and DOESN'T INCLUDE DEBUG CODES? That told me quite a bit about their QA than many other things could. For reference, the manual for my last Gigabyte board was 115+ pages all in English, ALL RELEVANT information.

But ranty right there but whatever. Gettin' frustrated here.

I guess somewhat ironically what is lucky for me is that i keep my builds for awhile because I don't have 1500$+ to spend on a build whenever I feel like, meaning I guess when that update FINALLY comes out for this board, at least I'll still be using it.


----------



## virpz

Really, the beta test bios is working fine but then you realise that 99.9% of Taichi owners have no access to it and are riding those full of bug bioses that never got fixed. It really feels like if after P2.30 they hired a trainee to work on this board bioses

We should flood all the review sites with mails asking them to recap the Taichi. By that I am pretty sure awards would be taken back.

It is really a shame to see such a good board receiving such a crap support from AsRock.


----------



## schubaltz

there are already 2 leaked taichi bios since 3.2. We should be expecting the official one months ago.


----------



## eXteR

ASrock just dropped today official 4.40 bios for taichi.

https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.asp#BIOS

You have to flash first 3.30 bridge bios, and then 4.40

I'll give a try this afternoon. Should i clear cmos and config all again, or just charge defaults and load a saved profile for OC-RAM config?


----------



## coreykill99

shame I wont get to play with this until April or so, but at least the update is finally here.


----------



## Contagion

Is there anything in that update that is actually beneficial over 3.20a? After hours of trial and error, I'm finally at a stable state with good RAM speeds too. Almost afraid to update.


----------



## sirmonkey

eXteR said:


> ASrock just dropped today official 4.40 bios for taichi.
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.asp#BIOS
> 
> You have to flash first 3.30 bridge bios, and then 4.40
> 
> I'll give a try this afternoon. Should i clear cmos and config all again, or just charge defaults and load a saved profile for OC-RAM config?


yes completely default the bios before updating.


----------



## coreykill99

Contagion said:


> Is there anything in that update that is actually beneficial over 3.20a? After hours of trial and error, I'm finally at a stable state with good RAM speeds too. Almost afraid to update.



Id be willing to bet not. if your happy with your stability and you don't plan on touching anything I don't think id bother, at least right now. 
if your planning to purchase an APU or the ZEN refresh in a few months it might be best to update and play with settings and get a feel for how the new bios may work. as from what I have gathered the new code opens up quite a few options that affect future CPU's but not current ones, and changes how the board memory and cpu talk to each other. but not in a performance changing way. 
Im not sure becuase of how ASROCK dosent give a change log but I would hope there might be a final multi bug fix in this bios. pretty sure they said they had fixed it last time and it was still there wasn't it? 

but if someone actually uses this and gives an opinion listen to them. 
my taichi is put away for now. my experience is with the update on the crosshair hero updated bios.


----------



## schubaltz

Been waiting for a new bios to play with and now that it's here I'm suddenly too lazy for an update. Based on past experiences, my settings now may not work with the new bios version not until a few cmos resets anyway. Maybe I'd wait it out a couple more days or weeks, wait for user feedback then I may be compelled to try it out. But as of now, I got zero enthusiasm to do so.


----------



## Korrektor

Installed the latest bios. Installing it will most likely remove all your presets so be aware of it and make a bunch of photos or screenshots of your current settings if you can.
The settings that were stable for me previously seems to work the same way. However I did not see any particular improvement (tried to get 3333 with my b-die DR modules with no luck, it boots and works overall but not stable)
Can anyone report that something was improved? Maybe CPU overclocks a bit easier, etc? I know that this is mostly up to the CPU itself, but anyway.
I just don't really know what to try with this new update


----------



## virpz

Okay, I went from the 4.32 beta to 4.40.

Now you have bclk, everything else looks the same. 

Under AMD CBS

- All values for timings are the same as with the beta bios - Decimal and hex mixed, out of order values. Now, a new bug that prevents some timings to be select. Eg: for Twtrl you cannot set 13 ( hex D )

- Saved profiles for AMD cbs will not load, just like with their beta bios.

I cannot test RAM voltage changes or bclk changes. So far, every single OC attempt I tried ended with a Q-code loop.

Okay, RAM voltage does change now, atleast if you are in "AsRock mode". Saved profiles for AMD cbs will not load, just like with their beta bios.


----------



## TH558

Using the new bios. was getting errors in prime so I upped the soc from level 2 1.08v to 1.125v. Been running fine for 10 mins so far. Seems like soc voltage does make a difference. Well for me anyway.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

TH558 said:


> Using the new bios. was getting errors in prime so I upped the soc from level 2 1.08v to 1.125v. Been running fine for 10 mins so far. Seems like soc voltage does make a difference. Well for me anyway.



I can confirm that as well. I also had voltages sticking even under the asrock settings during some weird boot loops I was in. Reset defaults and thats gone now. I can get 4Ghz even with new bios unfortunately.


----------



## Tasm

This is the first BIOS i can run at 3200 MHz without V-Core increase, so...yes, it has improved something.


----------



## Big Nutz

coreykill99 said:


> Id be willing to bet not. if your happy with your stability and you don't plan on touching anything I don't think id bother, at least right now.
> if your planning to purchase an APU or the ZEN refresh in a few months it might be best to update and play with settings and get a feel for how the new bios may work. as from what I have gathered the new code opens up quite a few options that affect future CPU's but not current ones, and changes how the board memory and cpu talk to each other. but not in a performance changing way.
> Im not sure becuase of how ASROCK dosent give a change log but I would hope there might be a final multi bug fix in this bios. pretty sure they said they had fixed it last time and it was still there wasn't it?
> 
> but if someone actually uses this and gives an opinion listen to them.
> my taichi is put away for now. my experience is with the update on the crosshair hero updated bios.


In the short time ive used new bios.Multi bug is no more and i can set cpu voltage as high as i would like.No need for offset volts anymore.Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tasm

If you want idle clocks/voltage do reduce, you have to use AMD CBS OC mode.

If you use Asrock OC Mode voltages and clock will be fixed.

So what you have to do to make it work, is first set the desire settings with Asrock OC Mode, then change it to AMD CBS OC mode (so the code is calculated) and set the pstate 1 to auto, leaving pstate 0 to custom.


----------



## 010101

Hi any succes whyt the last bios and hynix m die dual rank? in my case this kit f4-3200c16d-32gtzsw nows work at 2933mhz whyt xpm default but no luck whyt 3200mhz..... before that the maximum was 2800mhz. Any help or tip is welcome. Thanks


----------



## alexandrebr

I think the option BankGroupSwapAlt has been deleted. Has anyone found it?


----------



## kmac20

Wow what a great changelog Asrock. I mean a huge update like going from 3.2 to 4.4 deserves such an epic list of changes and I'm really impressed by how you don't even list what AGESA version its updated to. 

As if I wasn't proven correct in my assessment of your terrible terrible communication with users and your questionable QA, you release a huge BIOS leap with the only listed change being:
"Update AGESA for future coming processors."


Does this fix multi bug? That's all I care about at this point.


----------



## Tasm

010101 said:


> Hi any succes whyt the last bios and hynix m die dual rank? in my case this kit f4-3200c16d-32gtzsw nows work at 2933mhz whyt xpm default but no luck whyt 3200mhz..... before that the maximum was 2800mhz. Any help or tip is welcome. Thanks


Yes. My EVO X is fine at 3200 Mhz for the first time.


----------



## 010101

Tasm said:


> Yes. My EVO X is fine at 3200 Mhz for the first time.


please share your settings is a 32gb kit? Thanks!


----------



## m4fox90

Hmm... think I might let the dust settle a bit on this one before upgrading


----------



## Lineswithrobfor

so with the new & latest bios, do you guys recommend this over the crosshair hero?


----------



## drkCrix

BIOS update when smoothly, the only issue I am seeing is that windows task manager ( windows 10) doesn't show the correct cpu speed when using CBS to overclock. Its showing that my cpu is running at 4.7ghz ( both Hwinfo and cpu-z are showing correct speeds)

If I leave it set to the Asrock OC mode the task manager reports the correct values.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Spectre73

*My findings with 4.40 so far*

I am using 32 GB of 2x16 F4-3200C14-16GTZSW.

Even though it is B-Die it was not that easy to get it stable under 3.20. But with the DRAM Calc and a little fiddling around I was finally satisfied and 100% RamTest stable (2000% coverage).

With 4.40 it seems, RAM compatibility for B-Die got a little worse. I am still trying to stabilise my 32GB DR RAM. I can confirm that 4.40 - at least for me - needs more SOC voltage to achieve the same stability as before.

Under 3.20 I could run with 1.05 vSOC. I am in the process of testing stability with 1.10 vSOC atm. 

OTH ProcODT does not seem to do much for me anymore. Under 3.20 I could only reach stability with ProcODT 60. The system now does not seem to care wether I am running 60, 68,6 or even 80. Timings are looser, too.

It is quite a pain to get it 100% stable. Do not get me wrong, the system boots nearly everytime, even with the "wrong" settings. It did not lock up on me, but the difference is in memtest either throwing errors immediately or later or not at all (still trying to get there).


----------



## Spectre73

Does anybody know what are the differences between ASRock and AMD CBS overclocking mode? Which one should I use and why?


----------



## Handrox

kmac20 said:


> Wow what a great changelog Asrock. I mean a huge update like going from 3.2 to 4.4 deserves such an epic list of changes and I'm really impressed by how you don't even list what AGESA version its updated to.
> 
> As if I wasn't proven correct in my assessment of your terrible terrible communication with users and your questionable QA, you release a huge BIOS leap with the only listed change being:
> "Update AGESA for future coming processors."
> 
> 
> Does this fix multi bug? That's all I care about at this point.


I totally agree with you, your criticism relates very well what I feel about it


----------



## Mikkinen

Hi, I've update the new bios, my hynix (2x8gb 3200 corsair lpx) don t increase, and now the pstate0 don t work for me, don t apply setting come back to "auto"...


----------



## coreykill99

kmac20 said:


> Wow what a great changelog Asrock. I mean a huge update like going from 3.2 to 4.4 deserves such an epic list of changes and I'm really impressed by how you don't even list what AGESA version its updated to.
> 
> As if I wasn't proven correct in my assessment of your terrible terrible communication with users and your questionable QA, you release a huge BIOS leap with the only listed change being:
> "Update AGESA for future coming processors."
> 
> 
> Does this fix multi bug? That's all I care about at this point.


according to Big Nutz they fixed it. 


Big Nutz said:


> In the short time ive used new bios.Multi bug is no more and i can set cpu voltage as high as i would like.No need for offset volts anymore.Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tasm

Mikkinen said:


> Hi, I've update the new bios, my hynix (2x8gb 3200 corsair lpx) don t increase, and now the pstate0 don t work for me, don t apply setting come back to "auto"...


If you want idle clocks/voltage do reduce, you have to use AMD CBS OC mode.

If you use Asrock OC Mode voltages and clock will be fixed.

So what you have to do to make it work, is first set the desire settings with Asrock OC Mode, then change it to AMD CBS OC mode (so the code is calculated) and set the pstate 1 to auto, leaving pstate 0 to custom.


----------



## Contagion

Pretty satisfied with this. Still on 3.20a. I can bench at 4.1Ghz (not shown here) but this is my 24/7 4.0Ghz config.


----------



## iNeri

Contagion said:


> Pretty satisfied with this. Still on 3.20a. I can bench at 4.1Ghz (not shown here) but this is my 24/7 4.0Ghz config.


Dont update bro, 3.20a and 3.30 are better, more options and almost no bugs.

I told you people. Why do you want asrock fixed something that its working great? The only bug i found its CSM off= GPU not detected sometimes...

Here with 3.30 bios


----------



## Mikkinen

Tasm said:


> If you want idle clocks/voltage do reduce, you have to use AMD CBS OC mode.
> 
> If you use Asrock OC Mode voltages and clock will be fixed.
> 
> So what you have to do to make it work, is first set the desire settings with Asrock OC Mode, then change it to AMD CBS OC mode (so the code is calculated) and set the pstate 1 to auto, leaving pstate 0 to custom.


Thank you, yes I used asrock OC but now pstate0 doesn't work (hex), but at the moment with "overclock manual" the frequency in idle is down...
A curiosity...I always use bclk at max 103... If I setting at 104 I lose ethernet and wi-fi...if it is at 105 or more pc doesn't boot with bsod...
Is there a problem in mobo?
My cpu and mobo are bought at dayone...
Sorry for my english


----------



## Sunsoar

I have the Ryzen 1800X, Taichi X370 and G. Skill Model F4-3200C14D-16GTZR ram. It's Samsung B-Die.

When I XMP Profile 3200mhz my computer just restarts 4-6 times before finally booting. Is this common and how do I solve it? No OC on the processor, just the RAM. 

I have a SeaSonic 1000w Titanium PSU power all this.


----------



## iNeri

Mikkinen said:


> Thank you, yes I used asrock OC but now pstate0 doesn't work (hex), but at the moment with "overclock manual" the frequency in idle is down...
> A curiosity...I always use bclk at max 103... If I setting at 104 I lose ethernet and wi-fi...if it is at 105 or more pc doesn't boot with bsod...
> Is there a problem in mobo?
> My cpu and mobo are bought at dayone...
> Sorry for my english


I cant figure out how to down clock CPU on Asrock OC and go back to 3.30  So, if i put Manual OC now p-state work? Voltage in offset mode?? can you tell me more please.


----------



## Mikkinen

I can not explain why I'm downclock now with manual frequency ... 
for vcore use offset + 0.1750v for 1.35v @3925, ram corsair lpx 3200c16 (hynix) but work at 2991 @ c14 with bclk 103 (or max 3066c15 with bclk @100)...
The problem of bclk has always been there, but I do not know what it depends on ...
If you want I post my setting...


----------



## nottoorisky

alexandrebr said:


> I think the option BankGroupSwapAlt has been deleted. Has anyone found it?


Noted this too. There is only BankGroupSwap and no BankGroupSwapAlt. My mobo enables BankGroupSwapAlt by default and there is no way to disable it on BIOS 4.40.


----------



## iNeri

Mikkinen said:


> I can not explain why I'm downclock now with manual frequency ...
> for vcore use offset + 0.1750v for 1.35v @3925, ram corsair lpx 3200c16 (hynix) but work at 2991 @ c14 with bclk 103 (or max 3066c15 with bclk @100)...
> The problem of bclk has always been there, but I do not know what it depends on ...
> If you want I post my setting...


Please post it 

But i don't know.. Without bgsAlt my hynix ICs looses performance. 

Also. Can you guys confirm that latency test on Aida goes up with this Bios? 

I went from 72 ns to 74.5 ns

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 010101

Tasm said:


> Yes. My EVO X is fine at 3200 Mhz for the first time.


can share your settings please?is a 32gb kit? Thanks!


----------



## iNeri

Tight secondary timings. (The Stilt fast preset for M-dies)

Bios 3.30

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/25092339?










When agesa 10 do this score i´ll update  (8900 CPU score max on 4.40 bios)


----------



## L0nerism

After what I've gone through with Ryzen to get a stable system I'll be sticking to 3.20a for a while. Now that I've found stability running the CPU @ 3.9GHz (1.318v, LLC3, 75°C peak, on NH-D14), SoC (1.025v, LLC3), and the RAM DDR4-3200C16 @ 3200C14LL (1.36v). I just don't want to risk making it unstable again.


----------



## Mikkinen

iNeri said:


> Please post it
> 
> But i don't know.. Without bgsAlt my hynix ICs looses performance.
> 
> Also. Can you guys confirm that latency test on Aida goes up with this Bios?
> 
> I went from 72 ns to 74.5 ns
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


This is my setting with 4.40, with "overclock manual" the pstate0 automatically sets itself correctly (this explains why the frequency drops), but I can not just set pstate0.
If I have chosen "OC Mode-> AMD CBS Settings" it is not possible to set RAM.
For now I have only performed the stability test, in my case I have not found any improvement compared to 3.20a.
Advice for me? 

Edit: in Aida lantency is 75.6ns, I don't remember before...


----------



## eXteR

Mikkinen said:


> This is my setting with 4.40, with "overclock manual" the pstate0 automatically sets itself correctly (this explains why the frequency drops), but I can not just set pstate0.
> If I have chosen "OC Mode-> AMD CBS Settings" it is not possible to set RAM.
> For now I have only performed the stability test, in my case I have not found any improvement compared to 3.20a.
> Advice for me?
> 
> Edit: in Aida lantency is 75.6ns, I don't remember before...


If you set OC Mode to AMD CBS Settings, the RAM settings should be set on de AMD CBS Tab, but some values are bugged because you haved to set in HEX value.

Here's a trick. First set RAM timmings and OC while in ASrock Mode. If that is stable and saved, when you change to AMD CBS mode, your ram timmings should stay the same. That's what i did.

I'm getting much lower real vCore while stressing than 3.30 bios. On that, i needed 1.296v on load.

With 4.40, i'm getting a minimum of 1.225v to 1.244v while stressing with yCruncher, and totally stable.

Less than 1.29v on 3.30 bios will crash for me doing the same test.

Here's a shot.


----------



## Mikkinen

Thanks, I tried with less vcore for @3925 and now it is maximum 1.337v, before it was 1.350v...
Your tricks Asrock setting/amd cbs don't work for me... but everything works fine except bclk does not go over 103 and ram does not go beyond 3066 ...
Does your bclk up to which multiplication works properly?
I don't understand if the bclk doesn't work well for cpu or mobo...


----------



## Timer5

Heyo first time posting on this thread just wanted to say this new bios update is the greatest thing to ever hit this board in my experience. I upgrade to the Taichi and a 1700x less than a month ago and to be honest, I have had nothing but problems and issues with it to the point I was starting to get buyers remorse. With my chip I could ONLY get to 3.6Ghz at 1.42v on the 3.20 bios! On the bright side I did get 3200mhz on the memory But I also had the boot up issue that made me have to hit the bios reset button EVERY time I turned on my computer after a shutdown and I had to reapply my OC EVERY REBOOT. With 4.40 I redid my oc and at 1.42v I was able to get up to 3.95Ghz and 3330Mhz on the memory and the boot issue is GONE! I have to say this update REALLY fixed all the bugs and issue I was facing with the Taichi and cleared up all the buyers Remorse I had about buying into the AM4 platform. I have to say with this update unless Zen+ can OC to like 4.7Ghz I will be passing up Zen+ and holding onto my 1700x until Zen2 with the 3700 series.


----------



## iNeri

eXteR said:


> If you set OC Mode to AMD CBS Settings, the RAM settings should be set on de AMD CBS Tab, but some values are bugged because you haved to set in HEX value.
> 
> Here's a trick. First set RAM timmings and OC while in ASrock Mode. If that is stable and saved, when you change to AMD CBS mode, your ram timmings should stay the same. That's what i did.
> 
> I'm getting much lower real vCore while stressing than 3.30 bios. On that, i needed 1.296v on load.
> 
> With 4.40, i'm getting a minimum of 1.225v to 1.244v while stressing with yCruncher, and totally stable.
> 
> Less than 1.29v on 3.30 bios will crash for me doing the same test.
> 
> Here's a shot.





Mikkinen said:


> Thanks, I tried with less vcore for @3925 and now it is maximum 1.337v, before it was 1.350v...
> Your tricks Asrock setting/amd cbs don't work for me... but everything works fine except bclk does not go over 103 and ram does not go beyond 3066 ...
> Does your bclk up to which multiplication works properly?
> I don't understand if the bclk doesn't work well for cpu or mobo...


Mmmm, interesting. That could be a good reason to update. I didnt test with lower CPU voltage on 4.4 bios


----------



## Contagion

Sooo, AMD said not to go over 1.375v or risk degradation. But what about real world users? Is there a more tried consensus on what to use? And wouldn't temps also be a factor in longevity if you can keep the CPU cool at higher volts?


----------



## iNeri

Amd said 1.375 for air and 1.425 under water. So yes. Temps matter.

Until today we dont know a case of a degrade ryzen. 

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire 650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plywood99

Updated to 4.40 and system running great. I too noticed less volts needed for cpu stability. 32 gig Micron based ram running xmp 3000 no tweaking at all. No complaints so far.


----------



## iNeri

vcore test on 4.40 bios:

From 1.375v idle to 1.356-1.362 load on agesa6
To 1.362v idle to 1.344-1.350 load on agesa10

vcore sensor went from spikes 1.41 to 1.39 spikes. Normally stays at 1.375v at load on agesa10. On agesa6 vcore was normally 1.39v

Temps seems better. If i recall well i was 63º on IBT AVX now 60º max










Also without clear cmos after flashing 4.40 aida latency remains as before with agesa6:










The only thing is i have cold boots again  on my hynix ram :c


----------



## opty165

Running 4.40 and this is the first BIOS on this board that has allowed me to run my TridentZ F4-3200C16-8GTZKW at 3200mhz XMP. I'v found that if I set the voltage mode from standard to oc, the memory then becomes unstable. 

So for now I'm running stock volts and cpu speed. I'll try tweaking everything later to try to get back up to 3.7-3.8ghz and still keep my 3200 XMP.


----------



## polkfan

I decided to update to 4.4 and i decided to see if i can run at stock settings but with my memory at 3200 back with 3.2 i couldn't do that after idle for a few hours gonna see if it works now. 

But WOW is asrock putting crazy high timings on my memory and i had it stable with 1500% coverage in HCI at my memory's(https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232181) rated timing speeds. This is what the board set it too. 

Gonna have to go back and hope for manual settings later

Edit i will say it feels so snappy even at these crazy high timings and running everything else at stock with a 1700


----------



## iNeri

Whitout BGSalt on 4.40 bios i drop like 120 points in cpu score... :c

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/25113125?


----------



## Contagion

Well, I think I've hit a wall on my 1800x. I can run 4.0Ghz at 1.36v fully stable, temps staying at 60C under small FFT P95. But even trying to bump it to 4.025Ghz requires 1.42v. Anything less and either core #0 or core#5 would give an error. Running some old, non B-die ram at 3200Mhz (surprised I even managed that) at 1.39v and 1.12v SOC. Any ideas? Or am I stuck? Proper B-die ram wouldn't help, would it?


----------



## polkfan

Well good news is i can now run default everything except my ram which i put it towards the XMP profile except with crazy high timings that asrock picked. 

Idle doesn't crash like it used to on 3.2 doing the same thing so i can confirm in my case this bios update has improved things and do things to tweak memory settings. 

Next test is to put my memory back to 16-18-18-38 timings with a 56 TRC and see if my setup is stable without having to touch my voltage on my Vcore or SOC from auto settings. 

Stock 1700 with 3200mhz memory Cinebench scores 

ST 145
MT 1422 

Hoping to improve these with tighter timings and then OC the CPU again later. I feel like a year later Amd and motherboard manufactures have finally fixed 90% of all the issues with memory support on Ryzen. Zen+ will improve things too and if you check Raven Ridge it officially supports 2933mhz unlike are current Zen chips which support 2666mhz. 

No doubt Zen+ will be even better i expect 2933mhz at least for that as well guessing even 3600mhz could be possible.


----------



## eXteR

iNeri said:


> Please post it
> 
> But i don't know.. Without bgsAlt my hynix ICs looses performance.
> 
> Also. Can you guys confirm that latency test on Aida goes up with this Bios?
> 
> I went from 72 ns to 74.5 ns
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


I'm getting now about the same latency.

70.6 ns vs 70.1 ns (3.30 bios).

Depending if windows is doing background tasks or apps opened, affect so much to the latency test.

Regarding the BGSAlt parameter, as i read a month ago, if you disable BGS, BGSAlt is enabled. If BGS is enabled, BGSAlt is disabled. They are opposite parameters and on of them must be enabled.

Probably they hide the parameter and made it auto when you set BGS.


----------



## opty165

Does anyone else have issues with high idle temps with this board? I have a 1700 paired with an H100i GTX and everything is at stock, but it still idles around 40-45c. I've changed the paste at least 4 times now, trying different methods each time. At first the idle is in the high 20's low 30's, but after a few reboots, the idle finally creeps back up with mid 40's. In some earlier cases it would idle in the 50's. I can't figure out what the problem is. I've even made sure to set the CPU fan header to run at full speed for the H100i pump. No difference. 

Honestly I think at this point it's the mounting plate.


----------



## eXteR

opty165 said:


> Does anyone else have issues with high idle temps with this board? I have a 1700 paired with an H100i GTX and everything is at stock, but it still idles around 40-45c. I've changed the paste at least 4 times now, trying different methods each time. At first the idle is in the high 20's low 30's, but after a few reboots, the idle finally creeps back up with mid 40's. In some earlier cases it would idle in the 50's. I can't figure out what the problem is. I've even made sure to set the CPU fan header to run at full speed for the H100i pump. No difference.
> 
> Honestly I think at this point it's the mounting plate.


Can you monitor Corsair Fans speed and pump speed?

I remember once the pump was running at 600rpm instead of 2200, and that increased my idle temps about the same as yours.

Normally i have 25º on idle and 38º max with 1700x @ Stock.

Corsair CPU fan header is not for speed control, only for pump rpm monitoring AFAIK.


----------



## kmac20

Around this time of year I idle at about 19-25 depending on the day, hits 28 when it'll ramp up for some reason, and about 40-45 for gaming, with a CoolerMaster MasterLiquid 120mm.


----------



## opty165

eXteR said:


> Can you monitor Corsair Fans speed and pump speed?
> 
> I remember once the pump was running at 600rpm instead of 2200, and that increased my idle temps about the same as yours.
> 
> Normally i have 25º on idle and 38º max with 1700x @ Stock.
> 
> Corsair CPU fan header is not for speed control, only for pump rpm monitoring AFAIK.



I've made sure the pump is running at the max speed (2900rpm). Tried running Prime95 last night, and it maxed out at 77c, but with throttled speed. since them my idle temp has risen to the higher end of the 40's. So I left he computer off through the night, and so far this morning it's been at 30c idle. I can't explain it.


----------



## polkfan

opty165 said:


> I've made sure the pump is running at the max speed (2900rpm). Tried running Prime95 last night, and it maxed out at 77c, but with throttled speed. since them my idle temp has risen to the higher end of the 40's. So I left he computer off through the night, and so far this morning it's been at 30c idle. I can't explain it.



Make sure you have your AIO plugged into your board with DC enabled, also with my X61 i also have 25C-30C idle temps and its 73F(22.8C) in my room. 

What RPM is your AIO pump running at?


----------



## iNeri

opty165 said:


> I've made sure the pump is running at the max speed (2900rpm). Tried running Prime95 last night, and it maxed out at 77c, but with throttled speed. since them my idle temp has risen to the higher end of the 40's. So I left he computer off through the night, and so far this morning it's been at 30c idle. I can't explain it.


May be your pump its about to dead.

But definitely its something in your cooler, those temps are both high, idle and load are not normal.

Check by touching your hoses. If one of them its more hot than the other, there's the problem.


----------



## Droviin

The only high temps I've gotten on this board are when my fans weren't setup properly. I switched one of my fans to PWM when it is a DC fan. It wasn't working well at all. When I properly set them all up, then everything was fine. But then again, I use air.

Definitely check the pump though. I've had those go out before and it seems "OK", but runs hot under load.


----------



## Contagion

Also make sure the CPU is downclocking properly. If Windows has background processes using CPU, that would keep it warm.


----------



## L0nerism

I couldn't resist and updated to 4.40 from 3.20a today. So far I haven't had any issues except for the BIOS being really picky about the order I entered my old settings. Only time will tell if it is still rock solid.

https://valid.x86.fr/njgs8d


----------



## LenFitTech

*4.4 Linux issue*

tried 4.4 and it would not boot my linux partition at all it gets stuck on the systemd initializing screen. it would load live usbs no problem and also windows. hoping you guys figure this out. 3.3 looked like it worked fine and booted okay but going back to 3.2 till i have more time


----------



## iNeri

L0nerism said:


> I couldn't resist and updated to 4.40 from 3.20a today. So far I haven't had any issues except for the BIOS being really picky about the order I entered my old settings. Only time will tell if it is still rock solid.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/njgs8d




Here's mine  i feel a little guilty for have my Ryzen with such high voltage 

https://valid.x86.fr/k2bc8q


----------



## Beanzy

Looks like Asrock has added a new Taichi beta bios ( 4.41 ) on their official site.

Anyone try it out yet?


----------



## freestaler

Asrock starts publish betabios @ Homepage? That would be great. One Step in the right direction.


----------



## opty165

So i've left the computer turned off overnight, and so far for the past two days, temps have been at a much more reasonable 34-35c idle. I've gamed on and off, and it still falls back to those idle temps. I'm still not sure what to make of this. All fans are set to full speed, and confirmed by monitoring software. The H100 pump is running at full speed (2900rpm). Radiator temp is usually around 36c (I have it sucking air from the front of the case). Ambient motherboard temp is 30-40. Even my Vega 64 LC is at 27c idle, so It can't be adding anything much for heat.

As for the mounting bracket and thermal paste; I've quadruple checked everything. I'm not exactly a stranger to using thermal paste after all...

In my honest opinion, I think this is being caused by the UEFI. It's the only thing that makes sense. When in the UEFI screens, the CPU temp creeps up to the 50's anyways. Sometimes if an OC fails, or i'm tweaking my RAM and it reboots my machine a few times; that's usually when I see the higher idle temps. So perhaps something is causing the UEFI to glitch out and maybe set higher voltage? It's really odd.


----------



## Spectre73

Beanzy said:


> Looks like Asrock has added a new Taichi beta bios ( 4.41 ) on their official site.
> 
> Anyone try it out yet?


Thanks to your comment I just installed it. Still in the process of testing, will let it run overnight for a quick stability test with loose timings. Will report back tomorrow with some more in depth testing.

AGESA was upped to 1.0.0.1a from 1.0.0.0a. No idea what has changed between these two revisions.


----------



## iNeri

Excelent. Finally we have some love from Asrock 

Time to test again


----------



## Diffident

LenFitTech said:


> tried 4.4 and it would not boot my linux partition at all it gets stuck on the systemd initializing screen. it would load live usbs no problem and also windows. hoping you guys figure this out. 3.3 looked like it worked fine and booted okay but going back to 3.2 till i have more time


It works for me, but I'm not using systemd, I use OpenRC. The one thing it did do was change the name of the network device, so at first I had trouble connecting to my network.


----------



## freestaler

Firstlook at Beta Bios L4.41, CBS Memory, ood Value works, like 3600-15-15-15. I was able to boot that and start Aida. But at Aida64 i did lost around 25% of my memory bandwidth. This with my usually rockstable 3466-16. usually im over 50000MB. Now iam around 42000. Aso all other banbdwidth like L1 Cache is around 25% less. CBS Settings are still not at part of "save profile". I did try set Memory Interleave at channel with, hash enable and size of 512. no luck. Maybe someone else could test the bandwidth with L4.41.


----------



## kmac20

Beanzy said:


> Looks like Asrock has added a new Taichi beta bios ( 4.41 ) on their official site.
> 
> Anyone try it out yet?



Maybe they read this thread.


----------



## Rakanoth

opty165 said:


> Does anyone else have issues with high idle temps with this board? I have a 1700 paired with an H100i GTX and everything is at stock, but it still idles around 40-45c. I've changed the paste at least 4 times now, trying different methods each time. At first the idle is in the high 20's low 30's, but after a few reboots, the idle finally creeps back up with mid 40's. In some earlier cases it would idle in the 50's. I can't figure out what the problem is. I've even made sure to set the CPU fan header to run at full speed for the H100i pump. No difference.
> 
> Honestly I think at this point it's the mounting plate.


I have the same issue as well. But the temps won't go high when you put CPU under load. I think this has to do with the architecture (mobo or CPU or both) itself.


----------



## Rakanoth

Timer5 said:


> Heyo first time posting on this thread just wanted to say this new bios update is the greatest thing to ever hit this board in my experience. I upgrade to the Taichi and a 1700x less than a month ago and to be honest, I have had nothing but problems and issues with it to the point I was starting to get buyers remorse. With my chip I could ONLY get to 3.6Ghz at 1.42v on the 3.20 bios! On the bright side I did get 3200mhz on the memory But I also had the boot up issue that made me have to hit the bios reset button EVERY time I turned on my computer after a shutdown and I had to reapply my OC EVERY REBOOT. With 4.40 I redid my oc and at 1.42v I was able to get up to 3.95Ghz and 3330Mhz on the memory and the boot issue is GONE! I have to say this update REALLY fixed all the bugs and issue I was facing with the Taichi and cleared up all the buyers Remorse I had about buying into the AM4 platform. I have to say with this update unless Zen+ can OC to like 4.7Ghz I will be passing up Zen+ and holding onto my 1700x until Zen2 with the 3700 series.


Hey, what are your system specs?


----------



## opty165

Rakanoth said:


> I have the same issue as well. But the temps won't go high when you put CPU under load. I think this has to do with the architecture (mobo or CPU or both) itself.


I've pretty well confirmed tonight that this is a UEFI issue with the board, and not related to my cooling hardware or overclock (since I'm set to stock everything). I was playing a few rounds of PubG, and (as expected with this game) I eventually got a whole system crash from it and was forced to reboot. Upon the first reboot, it seem to fail POST once, turn off completely, then proceed to boot again. Finally loaded into Windows and the fans start ramping up due to the CPU temp already approaching 65c at only 40% load (Still confirming that the pump is running full speed, and that CPU frequency and speed are not abnormally high). 

Turned off complete this time, unplugged the power for 5mins, then loaded back up. Same issue as before with high temps, and failure to POST once during boot. I finally decided to load back into UEFI, load setup defaults, and reboot. Magically the high idle and POST failures were gone, and I'm now running at 35c idle again. 

My theory is that after these crashes happen, the CPU may be stuck in a high power state, with it receiving more voltage than necessary. However this doesn't seem to be something that the UEFI or Windows based monitoring tools can pick up on. 

Any ideas?


----------



## christoph

opty165 said:


> I've pretty well confirmed tonight that this is a UEFI issue with the board, and not related to my cooling hardware or overclock (since I'm set to stock everything). I was playing a few rounds of PubG, and (as expected with this game) I eventually got a whole system crash from it and was forced to reboot. Upon the first reboot, it seem to fail POST once, turn off completely, then proceed to boot again. Finally loaded into Windows and the fans start ramping up due to the CPU temp already approaching 65c at only 40% load (Still confirming that the pump is running full speed, and that CPU frequency and speed are not abnormally high).
> 
> Turned off complete this time, unplugged the power for 5mins, then loaded back up. Same issue as before with high temps, and failure to POST once during boot. I finally decided to load back into UEFI, load setup defaults, and reboot. Magically the high idle and POST failures were gone, and I'm now running at 35c idle again.
> 
> My theory is that after these crashes happen, the CPU may be stuck in a high power state, with it receiving more voltage than necessary. However this doesn't seem to be something that the UEFI or Windows based monitoring tools can pick up on.
> 
> Any ideas?



what bios version do you have? I din't have this issue with the previous versions of the bios I was using, 2 days ago I'd flashed the 4.40 version and don't have this issue, did you use a usb formatted in FAT32? did you loaded defaults before flashing? have you try reflashing the bios?


----------



## drkCrix

Updated last night to the 4.41 beta BIOS and it has fixed the incorrect CPU speed that was being reported in task manager


----------



## iNeri

christoph said:


> what bios version do you have? I din't have this issue with the previous versions of the bios I was using, 2 days ago I'd flashed the 4.40 version and don't have this issue, did you use a usb formatted in FAT32? did you loaded defaults before flashing? have you try reflashing the bios?


Here whitout problems with temp too. 24° at idle 30° ligh use 60° full load. This with 4000 mhz all time (high performance power plan)














drkCrix said:


> Updated last night to the 4.41 beta BIOS and it has fixed the incorrect CPU speed that was being reported in task manager


Nice to know.


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Here whitout problems with temp too. 24° at idle 30° ligh use 60° full load. This with 4000 mhz all time (high performance power plan)
> 
> Nice to know.


What's your ambient temperature and LLC ?


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> What's your ambient temperature and LLC ?


LLC2

Ambient about 20°c


----------



## Big Nutz

4.41 beta BIOS & external sound card is a no go.Drops audio while gaming but ok elsewhere.

Back to bios 4.40 all good.


----------



## icomrade

freestaler said:


> Firstlook at Beta Bios L4.41, CBS Memory, ood Value works, like 3600-15-15-15. I was able to boot that and start Aida. But at Aida64 i did lost around 25% of my memory bandwidth. This with my usually rockstable 3466-16. usually im over 50000MB. Now iam around 42000. Aso all other banbdwidth like L1 Cache is around 25% less. CBS Settings are still not at part of "save profile". I did try set Memory Interleave at channel with, hash enable and size of 512. no luck. Maybe someone else could test the bandwidth with L4.41.


Same thing with me, even tightened up ram timings in 4.41 no such luck. Also motherboard reports "unknown" with 4.41 and bios version is not properly reported

Before:









After:


----------



## opty165

christoph said:


> what bios version do you have? I din't have this issue with the previous versions of the bios I was using, 2 days ago I'd flashed the 4.40 version and don't have this issue, did you use a usb formatted in FAT32? did you loaded defaults before flashing? have you try reflashing the bios?


I'm on 4.40 right now. I flashed using instant flash with the file in the root of my C:\ drive. I've actually had this problem on older versions though.


----------



## christoph

opty165 said:


> I'm on 4.40 right now. I flashed using instant flash with the file in the root of my C:\ drive. I've actually had this problem on older versions though.



does the motherboard detect the usb as C: drive? haven't pay attention to that.

did you clear cmos before flashing? was that usb in FAT32?

if you had this problem with older bios too, then is the bracket of that heatsink, what heatsink are you using?


----------



## opty165

christoph said:


> does the motherboard detect the usb as C: drive? haven't pay attention to that.
> 
> did you clear cmos before flashing? was that usb in FAT32?
> 
> if you had this problem with older bios too, then is the bracket of that heatsink, what heatsink are you using?


I usually set everything back to the UEFI defaults before flashing. And no, it's not a USB stick. It's my SSD (C:\ Drive).

I use a Corsair H100i v2 (GTX), which I had to order an AM4 bracket for when Ryzen first launched. As I mention, it's all working fine right now since I last restore UEFI defaults, but if I start messing around with getting the RAM to run at XMP speeds, or even overclocking, then it could induce a crash and i'll be right back to high idle temps again.

For example, I'll have my RAM and CPU speed at stock, but i'll overclock my video card slightly which PubG does not agree with half the time. This will cause my system to lock and reboot. Upon reboot I'll then have way higher idle temps on my CPU for no reason at all. The only way to fix it is to reset the UEFI again.


----------



## christoph

opty165 said:


> I usually set everything back to the UEFI defaults before flashing. And no, it's not a USB stick. It's my SSD (C:\ Drive).
> 
> I use a Corsair H100i v2 (GTX), which I had to order an AM4 bracket for when Ryzen first launched. As I mention, it's all working fine right now since I last restore UEFI defaults, but if I start messing around with getting the RAM to run at XMP speeds, or even overclocking, then it could induce a crash and i'll be right back to high idle temps again.
> 
> For example, I'll have my RAM and CPU speed at stock, but i'll overclock my video card slightly which PubG does not agree with half the time. This will cause my system to lock and reboot. Upon reboot I'll then have way higher idle temps on my CPU for no reason at all. The only way to fix it is to reset the UEFI again.



see, that might be the problem, it clearly says right there that you need to use a usb formatted in FAT32, and use the button to clear the UEFI before flashing


----------



## opty165

christoph said:


> see, that might be the problem, it clearly says right there that you need to use a usb formatted in FAT32, and use the button to clear the UEFI before flashing


Where does it say to do that? The UEFI flash resets everything to default to begin with (Yes it is always good to reset before a flash to undo OC's). Plus I've usually used the internet instant flash on Asrock boards (this one included), but most motherboards of high end caliber like this have had the ability to flash from internal storage mediums for years. This is the first time I've not used internet flash since it required the bridge BIOS to get to 4.40, but I've had the high idle temp problem even when using internet flash. 

I''ll gladly try it out from a USB drive at this point though, but I have my doubts that it's the lack of using a USB drive.


----------



## freestaler

icomrade said:


> Same thing with me, even tightened up ram timings in 4.41 no such luck. Also motherboard reports "unknown" with 4.41 and bios version is not properly reported
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Thanks for testing. Aso i didnt get a stable "sys" with L4.41 @ Memory 3466. So, lets go back down from BetaBios to the productiv P4.40. Maybe the next verson will bringt the next step.


----------



## hankmooody

Guys I was away from this thread few months, I'm still on BIOS 3.20.

Is there any noticeable improvement in the 4.4 Bios for my 1700X? I'm interested especially in the DRAM OC capabilities.


----------



## treadstone

EDIT Removal of foot in mouth

thanks!


----------



## Contagion

treadstone said:


> is this the best overclocking threadripper board, i have been an intel guy forever but this looks tasty.
> UI will start some reading but i like this board for intel and so i just figured that it should be good for the ripper
> 
> thanks in advance!


This is an AM4 socket board. Threadripper is TR4.


----------



## Dopamin3

treadstone said:


> EDIT Removal of foot in mouth
> 
> thanks!


Can't go wrong with either the X399 Taichi or X399 Professional Gaming though


----------



## L0nerism

Though my latency has only risen about 1 ns from 3.20a. My bandwidth is down like in the quote above. Going to downgrade and update this post again with the 4.40 bandwidth/latency. Now with the updated results below the first after moving from L4.41 > P4.40.


----------



## alanthast0s

Hello there!

I upgraded to P4.40 but idle downclock doesn't work when overclocking with offset mode. I was hoping that this would have been fixed

...and I can't find the C6 Mode in the new bios.


----------



## 5hogun

icomrade said:


> Same thing with me, even tightened up ram timings in 4.41 no such luck. Also motherboard reports "unknown" with 4.41 and bios version is not properly reported
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


Not sure if either the bench installation is messed up, or your BIOS didn't flash properly. 4.40 actually messes up my system. My hynix mem needed more voltage than at 3.00/3.30. 4.40 also has an issue where the overclock doesn't stick after multiple reboots. You go back into bios and then next boot will be at the correct OC, but subsequent boots will be at a lower freq. I flashed it multiple times, and it only occurs on 4.40. 4.41 is actually more consistent for me in that regard. 

My system on 4.41 will also downclock on idle. If you have issues with that, you can try reset bios, and make all the settings under Asrock OC "Manual". Don't change the voltage in that section and your cpu should downclock.

L4.41 (note that my bench is an older version)


----------



## TH558

My RAM Speeds are about 5-6GB lower with 4.41. 4.40 isn't really working for me as well. Can't run prime @3466 for more than 10 mins without an error. Could run it for hours with 3.20.


----------



## RobJoy

5hogun said:


> Not sure if either the bench installation is messed up, or your BIOS didn't flash properly. 4.40 actually messes up my system. My hynix mem needed more voltage than at 3.00/3.30. 4.40 also has an issue where the overclock doesn't stick after multiple reboots. You go back into bios and then next boot will be at the correct OC, but subsequent boots will be at a lower freq. I flashed it multiple times, and it only occurs on 4.40. 4.41 is actually more consistent for me in that regard.
> 
> My system on 4.41 will also downclock on idle. If you have issues with that, you can try reset bios, and make all the settings under Asrock OC "Manual". Don't change the voltage in that section and your cpu should downclock.
> 
> L4.41 (note that my bench is an older version)


Why does it say AGESA 1.0.0.0 and 1.0.0.1a?

Aren't we suppose to be in AGESA 1.0.0.7+ now?

I get this on older BIOS.


----------



## numlock66

RobJoy said:


> Why does it say AGESA 1.0.0.0 and 1.0.0.1a?
> 
> Aren't we suppose to be in AGESA 1.0.0.7+ now?
> 
> I get this on older BIOS.


AGESA changed from SummitPI to PinnaclePI.


----------



## RobJoy

numlock66 said:


> AGESA changed from SummitPI to PinnaclePI.


Until I find something superior about it, I am staying on an older proven BIOS.


----------



## freestaler

Iam with P4.40 aso on good site with memory. not with L4.41. 3.20a or P4.40 close the same (54646,53614 and 50427). Just L4.41 (two times flash and cmos, no help) i loss around 25%. Samsung B-Die SingelRanked. Maybe thats could be the reason? No loss an Hynix oder other Samsung like M-Die?


----------



## iNeri

RobJoy said:


> Until I find something superior about it, I am staying on an older proven BIOS.


I was on the same boat until we found it that 4.40 bios needs less voltage for the CPU to archive the same OC, i went from 1.39 v to 1.375 v at load on vcore sensor, 1.362 v to 1.344 v on load on SVI2 sensor. Both with IBT AVX test.


----------



## opty165

Well I feel like a complete idiot...

Seems that my high idle temps have been caused by a blockage or bubble in my H100i. The one thing that all my troubleshooting had in common was me laying the computer on it's side while working on it. I finally realized this when I just tilted the computer, and my temps magically fixed themselves instantly. Definitely will be starting an RMA for my cooler. 

Right now though, I'm happily sitting at 3.7ghz 1.225v core at 32c idle. Realbench puts me at 75-80c under load. 

Thanks to everyone though for all your help. Sometimes the simplest answer is the correct one.


----------



## iNeri

opty165 said:


> Well I feel like a complete idiot...
> 
> Seems that my high idle temps have been caused by a blockage or bubble in my H100i. The one thing that all my troubleshooting had in common was me laying the computer on it's side while working on it. I finally realized this when I just tilted the computer, and my temps magically fixed themselves instantly. Definitely will be starting an RMA for my cooler.
> 
> Right now though, I'm happily sitting at 3.7ghz 1.225v core at 32c idle. Realbench puts me at 75-80c under load.
> 
> Thanks to everyone though for all your help. Sometimes the simplest answer is the correct one.


That was expected. The mobo/Bios can't make a hotter processor than every one else with same settings :V

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## christoph

opty165 said:


> Well I feel like a complete idiot...
> 
> Seems that my high idle temps have been caused by a blockage or bubble in my H100i. The one thing that all my troubleshooting had in common was me laying the computer on it's side while working on it. I finally realized this when I just tilted the computer, and my temps magically fixed themselves instantly. Definitely will be starting an RMA for my cooler.
> 
> Right now though, I'm happily sitting at 3.7ghz 1.225v core at 32c idle. Realbench puts me at 75-80c under load.
> 
> Thanks to everyone though for all your help. Sometimes the simplest answer is the correct one.



good, sometimes there are things we don't seem that's why we look for help


----------



## opty165

iNeri said:


> That was expected. The mobo/Bios can't make a hotter processor than every one else with same settings :V
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


Normally I would completely agree with you on that at the time. One reason why I thought the voltage was the issue was that I see the Vcore stuck around 1.3v while in sitting in the UEFI. So my brain instantly thought higher Vcore = more heat. 

I checked everything else with the H100 except physically turning it lol.


----------



## 5hogun

TH558 said:


> My RAM Speeds are about 5-6GB lower with 4.41. 4.40 isn't really working for me as well. Can't run prime @3466 for more than 10 mins without an error. Could run it for hours with 3.20.


Curious, have you checked BGS? That could effect your bandwidth in synthetics. A little extra SOC and DRAM voltage might help with prime, but why mess with something that works.



freestaler said:


> Iam with P4.40 aso on good site with memory. not with L4.41. 3.20a or P4.40 close the same (54646,53614 and 50427). Just L4.41 (two times flash and cmos, no help) i loss around 25%. Samsung B-Die SingelRanked. Maybe thats could be the reason? No loss an Hynix oder other Samsung like M-Die?


Mine is Hynix DR 3200 C16 mem. Still wont boot with XMP and DRAM volts at 1.44, so I guess I'm stuck at 3066 C14 @ 1.42V.



iNeri said:


> I was on the same boat until we found it that 4.40 bios needs less voltage for the CPU to archive the same OC, i went from 1.39 v to 1.375 v at load on vcore sensor, 1.362 v to 1.344 v on load on SVI2 sensor. Both with IBT AVX test.


I just left my voltage as is for better stability. Haven't got a BSOD yet. On 3.00 with the same voltage, I was getting about once a week to once every 2 weeks.


----------



## iNeri

opty165 said:


> Normally I would completely agree with you on that at the time. One reason why I thought the voltage was the issue was that I see the Vcore stuck around 1.3v while in sitting in the UEFI. So my brain instantly thought higher Vcore = more heat.
> 
> I checked everything else with the H100 except physically turning it lol.


LOL, even if you have fixed voltage (you should try it) if the proccesor dont have load you will have low idle temp anyway. On giga board to avoid stuck multiplier bug i have to set fixed voltage and frecuency. So 1.388 V and 4 ghz always in Windows but temps at idle was always below 30º 



5hogun said:


> Curious, have you checked BGS? That could effect your bandwidth in synthetics. A little extra SOC and DRAM voltage might help with prime, but why mess with something that works.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is Hynix DR 3200 C16 mem. Still wont boot with XMP and DRAM volts at 1.44, so I guess I'm stuck at 3066 C14 @ 1.42V.
> 
> 
> 
> I just left my voltage as is for better stability. Haven't got a BSOD yet. On 3.00 with the same voltage, I was getting about once a week to once every 2 weeks.


Nice, forget to say that this drop in voltage comes with a drop in temperature as well, before i was at 62º at full load with IBT AVX very high setting and now my temp never go beyond 60º. So, enough for me to update


----------



## thomasck

RAM working great at 3200 after 4.40! Just set xbm and that's it. 1800X stills 3.8GHz @ 1.35V, can't go further, or maybe I can, but no time for it right now.

Corsair Vengeance LED 16GB PC4-25600C16 - CMU16GX4M2C3200C16

EDIT

3.8GHz @ 1.35V is not stable any more, LOL..


----------



## Contagion

Ram frequency isn't sticking for me in the CBS (4.40). I'll set 1533Mhz and I'll boot and it'll be 1533Mhz like it's supposed to. Then, on the next restart, it'll be back up to 1600Mhz. To fix it I simply go into the BIOS and save and exit. Weird.


----------



## iNeri

Contagion said:


> Ram frequency isn't sticking for me in the CBS (4.40). I'll set 1533Mhz and I'll boot and it'll be 1533Mhz like it's supposed to. Then, on the next restart, it'll be back up to 1600Mhz. To fix it I simply go into the BIOS and save and exit. Weird.


That's why I told you: better don't update xD go back and try 3.30 Bios. Much less buggy 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zendal

Hi guys!

I'll be jumping on the Taichi train tomorrow! (coming from a Prime x370 that didn't do it for me...). Is there anything I should know before I start turning knobs like crazy? . Like weird behaviours, bugs... maybe a BIOS recommendation?. Thank you!


----------



## duumzorr

Hey guys! 
I've built ryzen 1600/taichi/g.skill3200cl14 setup yesterday and messed with oc a bit. Right now i'm @3.8 with stock voltage and cooler. Bios is still 2.40 haha and i didn't even touch LLC nor Cool'n'quiet etc.
With aida64 temps hit 50C for cpu and 44 for VRMs after 15min and stay there. Any recommendations for BIOS version or settings? I don't actually plan to get it to 4.0 with stock cooler, but still would be nice to get 3.9 without straining it too hard. At least untill I get better cooler. Thanks!


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'll be jumping on the Taichi train tomorrow! (coming from a Prime x370 that didn't do it for me...). Is there anything I should know before I start turning knobs like crazy? . Like weird behaviours, bugs... maybe a BIOS recommendation?. Thank you!


No doub that 3.30 bios is the best. Very stable bios, yo should start with this bios


----------



## kmac20

Zendal said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'll be jumping on the Taichi train tomorrow! (coming from a Prime x370 that didn't do it for me...). Is there anything I should know before I start turning knobs like crazy? . Like weird behaviours, bugs... maybe a BIOS recommendation?. Thank you!


Honestly I would recommend you look elsewhere perhaps at the new x470 series that will be coming out.

My time with this Asrock Taichi (about the past half a year) has been quite a mixed bag, and if I had to do it over I'm not sure if I would.


----------



## Contagion

kmac20 said:


> Honestly I would recommend you look elsewhere perhaps at the new x470 series that will be coming out.
> 
> My time with this Asrock Taichi (about the past half a year) has been quite a mixed bag, and if I had to do it over I'm not sure if I would.


Haven't really kept up to date on the other boards, but a lot of our issues are simply the growing pains of Ryzen.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Zendal said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'll be jumping on the Taichi train tomorrow! (coming from a Prime x370 that didn't do it for me...). Is there anything I should know before I start turning knobs like crazy? . Like weird behaviours, bugs... maybe a BIOS recommendation?. Thank you!


Do not expect as good of an overclock as you were getting on the Pro. I have a 1700X that was stable on the Pro at 3.8 Ghz but not at all above 3.7 Ghz on my Taichi.  The boot time is much faster but, phase control's are missing and that is why I cannot get 3.8 Ghz on the Taichi.


----------



## sierra248

Boy I don’t want to upgrade the bios at all. I’m on bios 3.20 with my 1700 @ [email protected] and my Ram on super tight timings @ 3466 14-13-13-13 and all the other timings super tight also. It’s rock solid, though my B-Die does need 1.405 volts at those timings but my case is very cool and I’m not that worried about the the voltage as my memory is very good. I’d love to be able to hit 4.0Ghz overclock but I may wait awhile and see what this bios brings about in the next month or so. On the other hand I like have the latest and greatest so we will see. If I could be guaranteed to be able to run even 3.9 at the same or even lower voltage I’d prob do it, also I’d need to know that my 3466 timings would work also. I finally got my fan curves all set and I can run all my fans at minimum speed and still idle at 40 and max out around 70. My fan curves very loud when I’m gaming but I have my 1080 at +200 on the core and the memory at +800, so the fan curve I have that set at is I think louder then my 6 case fans and my 2 cpu fans(Nh-d15) at 80% when it hits 60. I use my Pc as a media center for my tv too, so I like it quiet as possible for that.I think I’ll wait. I wish user CHEW was still around to way in on the new bios. I think he may have given up on the taichi?

Keep the comments on the new bios coming guys, I’m especially interested in the beta one that’s specifically designed for gamers and overcloxkers(how dare they temp us)???


----------



## christoph

sierra248 said:


> Boy I don’t want to upgrade the bios at all. I’m on bios 3.20 with my 1700 @ [email protected] and my Ram on super tight timings @ 3466 14-13-13-13 and all the other timings super tight also. It’s rock solid, though my B-Die does need 1.405 volts at those timings but my case is very cool and I’m not that worried about the the voltage as my memory is very good. I’d love to be able to hit 4.0Ghz overclock but I may wait awhile and see what this bios brings about in the next month or so. On the other hand I like have the latest and greatest so we will see. If I could be guaranteed to be able to run even 3.9 at the same or even lower voltage I’d prob do it, also I’d need to know that my 3466 timings would work also. I finally got my fan curves all set and I can run all my fans at minimum speed and still idle at 40 and max out around 70. My fan curves very loud when I’m gaming but I have my 1080 at +200 on the core and the memory at +800, so the fan curve I have that set at is I think louder then my 6 case fans and my 2 cpu fans(Nh-d15) at 80% when it hits 60. I use my Pc as a media center for my tv too, so I like it quiet as possible for that.I think I’ll wait. I wish user CHEW was still around to way in on the new bios. I think he may have given up on the taichi?
> 
> Keep the comments on the new bios coming guys, I’m especially interested in the beta one that’s specifically designed for gamers and overcloxkers(how dare they temp us)???




stay at 3.20, for now is not much of improvement for us, the updated bios is for microcode for future cpu's


----------



## iNeri

christoph said:


> stay at 3.20, for now is not much of improvement for us, the updated bios is for microcode for future cpu's


Also, 3.30 bios its pretty good, better than 3.20 bios. Try that guys


----------



## christoph

does it improve ram stability over 3.10 and 3.20? 

the 4.40 is a little less stable


----------



## iNeri

For me 3.30 bios make all cold boots go away for my hynix m die ram. 



Enviado desde mi HTC Desire 650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zendal

Starting with BIOS 3.30 as you suggested @iNeri. I gotta say, my first impression is really good on the RAM side. On the Prime I couldn't get past 3200MT and this baby is almost stable at 3466CL14 on the first try (couple of errors at 1000+HCI) so yeah, really impressed. Now, I know my 1600x can do 4.1Ghz at less than 1.39v on the x370 and B350 Prime, let's see if this beauty can do it 

Edit: I also noticed this board is overvolting a little bit on almost all the voltages, is that true for you guys too?


----------



## christoph

iNeri said:


> For me 3.30 bios make all cold boots go away for my hynix m die ram.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC Desire 650 mediante Tapatalk




I didn't have cold boots with 3.10 either, that's why I jumped to 4.40, but is a little less stable in the ram, so I'm thinking to flash back to 3.10 at least or 3.30


----------



## Trippen Out

*Super Late to the Party*

Howdy,

Trying to read through this tread is crazy. Ill keep the question simple. With all the updates that have been out there. Does anyone have a good guide for working with 3.3 or 4.x bios over clocking. I am not looking to break records and I do not care about 100 points here or there in a benchmark. I am just looking to get a solid daily driver around 3.8 or so. 

Most of the guides I have seen are all older bios related and they just do not seam to work. I need to update my sig rig until them. Im using Trident Z gskill 3200 and ryzen 1700x 

Thanks
Trip.


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> Starting with BIOS 3.30 as you suggested @iNeri. I gotta say, my first impression is really good on the RAM side. On the Prime I couldn't get past 3200MT and this baby is almost stable at 3466CL14 on the first try (couple of errors at 1000+HCI) so yeah, really impressed. Now, I know my 1600x can do 4.1Ghz at less than 1.39v on the x370 and B350 Prime, let's see if this beauty can do it
> 
> Edit: I also noticed this board is overvolting a little bit on almost all the voltages, is that true for you guys too?


Hi. Wich voltage do you mean? 

You measured with multimeter? AFAIK the ITE chip that reads voltages on Prime pro and CH6 its not accurate at all. This was told to us by ELMOR. 

Lermite measured with MM the prime pro and HWINFO by example at 1.35 V on MM was 1.37 with LLC4.

On the taichi the NOVUTON chip (same as intel boards) reads voltage very accurate.

So, now yours software its reading more accurate than before.


----------



## sierra248

The order you have to do things in is a pain in the ass, I’m on 3.20, I’m sure it’s the same on 3.30 also. For me I get a P9 boot error if I don’t do in a specific order but your mileage may vary. If I were you this is what I’d do. I’d start here.

1. If you have good cooling or especially if you have bad cooling or stock heat sink. I’d default and save the bios settings and reboot back into bios and first set your fans to full speed as to eliminate cooling issues and protect everything while figuring out your overclock.
2. At the top of the bios overclocking page set cpu speed to manual and try 3800 and set voltage to manual and set to 1.35.
3. Save and reboot into bios again.
4. Now same page, scroll down to DRAM Voltage and set to 1.37(I’m pretty sure the trident Z is B-die so that will be ok for testing.
5. Go into DRAM Timings and set gear down to enabled and set command Rate to 1T.
6. Save and reboot to bios again.
7. Now enable XMP profile on same page and recheck that voltage is at 1.37 and geardown is enabled and command rate is still at 1T.
8. That will put you at 3.8GHZ and memory at 3200 with horrid timings but it’s just to get you started.
9. Boot into windows and run Prime95 small fft for 8 hours minimum. 
10. If all goes well and your temps stay under say 75, try bumping up to 3.9ghz, 3900 in bios. If that is a no go then bump up your core voltage to 1.375(I don’t know your cooling but that’s as high as I’d run it). If you can do 3.9, try 4.0 and so on, you won’t be able to get above 4.0 unless your crazy lucky.
11. When you find a cpu speed that your satisfied with and will run Prime95 for 8 hours with, start lowering the voltage a few steps at a time, like 1.36-1.35,1.34,1.33. You can lower voltage by selecting the voltage in bios and hitting the minus key which will do each step that’s possible. Once you get to the point where Prime95 crashes(small FFT remember), go back to the last voltage Prime would run 8 hours with and that’s your max overclock. You may even want to run it 12 hours at night to be sure. Once you get to the max core with the minimum voltage. Time to do same for you RAM.

1. Bump up your Ram voltage to 1.4, save and reboot.
2. Under xmp try 3333, save and reboot while making sure gear down is enabled and voltage is still at 1.4 each time. For some reason it likes to reset those so just check them every time. Gear down and 1T are way at bottom of the Dram timing page in bios.
3. Run Prime95 custom this time with 14000 in the Ram option, run for 8 more hours.
4. If you make it thru Prime, reboot and try 3466, prime for 8 hours custom 14000 Ram.
5. Again if it makes it through prime custom at 3466, try 3600, probably won’t work but worth a shot.
6. Run Prime custom 14000 Ram again until you find the sweet spot. Once you find the sweet spot it’s on to the RAM timings.

1. Enter into the RAM timings and start fiddling with lower timings. Below is what I run completely stable at 1.40 volts on the memory at 3466 and 3.8ghz, you may do better as I don’t have an X, just a 1700.
2. Once you get where you want to be, start lowering the ram voltage till Prime custom 14000 crashes. Then bump it back to where it was stable.

As you can see this will take a few days(if not a week). If the bios resets to default at any time while messing around which can happen, you’ll get fast at getting it back to where you were stable trust me, I’ve prob done this a hundred or 3 times?

Your main goal is to find your max cpu core speed with lowest voltage stable and the same thing with your ram. Don’t lower your ram voltage till you have your timings done as that has a big impact on if it is stable.

Good Luck, let us know how it goes. It seems like allot but it’s really just a tweak and reboot, tweak and reboot, tweak and test, tweak and test thing. It’s not that difficult and as long as your temps stay under 75 under full load you’ll be safe and fine.

Here’s my 3466 3.8Ghz Ram timings. I wouldn’t go any tighter on these timings as trust me I doubt anyone on here has as low a timings as I have at 3466 stable.
Sorry if confusing??


----------



## Trippen Out

sierra248 said:


> The order you have to do things in is a pain in the ass, I’m on 3.20, I’m sure it’s the same on 3.30 also. For me I get a P9 boot error if I don’t do in a specific order but your mileage may vary. If I were you this is what I’d do. I’d start here.
> 
> 1. If you have good cooling or especially if you have bad cooling or stock heat sink. I’d default and save the bios settings and reboot back into bios and first set your fans to full speed as to eliminate cooling issues and protect everything while figuring out your overclock.
> 2. At the top of the bios overclocking page set cpu speed to manual and try 3800 and set voltage to manual and set to 1.35.
> 3. Save and reboot into bios again.
> 4. Now same page, scroll down to DRAM Voltage and set to 1.37(I’m pretty sure the trident Z is B-die so that will be ok for testing.
> 5. Go into DRAM Timings and set gear down to enabled and set command Rate to 1T.
> 6. Save and reboot to bios again.
> 7. Now enable XMP profile on same page and recheck that voltage is at 1.37 and geardown is enabled and command rate is still at 1T.
> 8. That will put you at 3.8GHZ and memory at 3200 with horrid timings but it’s just to get you started.
> 9. Boot into windows and run Prime95 small fft for 8 hours minimum.
> 10. If all goes well and your temps stay under say 75, try bumping up to 3.9ghz, 3900 in bios. If that is a no go then bump up your core voltage to 1.375(I don’t know your cooling but that’s as high as I’d run it). If you can do 3.9, try 4.0 and so on, you won’t be able to get above 4.0 unless your crazy lucky.
> 11. When you find a cpu speed that your satisfied with and will run Prime95 for 8 hours with, start lowering the voltage a few steps at a time, like 1.36-1.35,1.34,1.33. You can lower voltage by selecting the voltage in bios and hitting the minus key which will do each step that’s possible. Once you get to the point where Prime95 crashes(small FFT remember), go back to the last voltage Prime would run 8 hours with and that’s your max overclock. You may even want to run it 12 hours at night to be sure. Once you get to the max core with the minimum voltage. Time to do same for you RAM.
> 
> 1. Bump up your Ram voltage to 1.4, save and reboot.
> 2. Under xmp try 3333, save and reboot while making sure gear down is enabled and voltage is still at 1.4 each time. For some reason it likes to reset those so just check them every time. Gear down and 1T are way at bottom of the Dram timing page in bios.
> 3. Run Prime95 custom this time with 14000 in the Ram option, run for 8 more hours.
> 4. If you make it thru Prime, reboot and try 3466, prime for 8 hours custom 14000 Ram.
> 5. Again if it makes it through prime custom at 3466, try 3600, probably won’t work but worth a shot.
> 6. Run Prime custom 14000 Ram again until you find the sweet spot. Once you find the sweet spot it’s on to the RAM timings.
> 
> 1. Enter into the RAM timings and start fiddling with lower timings. Below is what I run completely stable at 1.40 volts on the memory at 3466 and 3.8ghz, you may do better as I don’t have an X, just a 1700.
> 2. Once you get where you want to be, start lowering the ram voltage till Prime custom 14000 crashes. Then bump it back to where it was stable.
> 
> As you can see this will take a few days(if not a week). If the bios resets to default at any time while messing around which can happen, you’ll get fast at getting it back to where you were stable trust me, I’ve prob done this a hundred or 3 times?
> 
> Your main goal is to find your max cpu core speed with lowest voltage stable and the same thing with your ram. Don’t lower your ram voltage till you have your timings done as that has a big impact on if it is stable.
> 
> Good Luck, let us know how it goes. It seems like allot but it’s really just a tweak and reboot, tweak and reboot, tweak and test, tweak and test thing. It’s not that difficult and as long as your temps stay under 75 under full load you’ll be safe and fine.
> 
> Here’s my 3466 3.8Ghz Ram timings. I wouldn’t go any tighter on these timings as trust me I doubt anyone on here has as low a timings as I have at 3466 stable.
> Sorry if confusing??



Thanks, Pretty standard stuff. Im full liquid in regards to cooling. of course I don't know which temps to truely trust. In the bios it always says im 60c.. this baffles me. in windows and linux i get readings around 28ish idle. In windows running stock ibt it gets to about 42.

EDIT:
This is what im working with so far.


----------



## sierra248

*Sorry about the multi posts, overclock.net has been weird today*

Can’t upload it from my iPad for some reason, I’ll upload them from desktop tomorrow.


----------



## Vach

iNeri said:


> For me 3.30 bios make all cold boots go away for my hynix m die ram.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC Desire 650 mediante Tapatalk


Yeah same for me. Cold boot issue went away with 3.30


----------



## Zendal

iNeri said:


> Hi. Wich voltage do you mean?
> 
> You measured with multimeter? AFAIK the ITE chip that reads voltages on Prime pro and CH6 its not accurate at all. This was told to us by ELMOR.
> 
> Lermite measured with MM the prime pro and HWINFO by example at 1.35 V on MM was 1.37 with LLC4.
> 
> On the taichi the NOVUTON chip (same as intel boards) reads voltage very accurate.
> 
> So, now yours software its reading more accurate than before.


Thanks! Good to know.
I was referring to software readings, it doesn't bother me enough to use a MM on it . Specially DRAM voltage, it always reads around 0.020v more than it should. Not that is something to worry about, I was just curious . 
Loving this board so far. 

Oh, I have another question that has probably been answered before (Forum's search doesn't seem to work for me now). It seems like there are two different Vcore settings on the BIOS, the one that unlocks when you choose "Manual", next to the core multiplier and another one down there with the rest of the voltages and LLCs. Which one should I use?


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> Thanks! Good to know.
> I was referring to software readings, it doesn't bother me enough to use a MM on it . Specially DRAM voltage, it always reads around 0.020v more than it should. Not that is something to worry about, I was just curious .
> Loving this board so far.
> 
> Oh, I have another question that has probably been answered before (Forum's search doesn't seem to work for me now). It seems like there are two different Vcore settings on the BIOS, the one that unlocks when you choose "Manual", next to the core multiplier and another one down there with the rest of the voltages and LLCs. Which one should I use?


Well, prime pro dont have DDR voltage sensor, so, we dont have a baseline to compare 

On the Gigabyte K7 if i set 1.39 V on bios for DDR4, in HWINFO voltage was 1.41 V but with MM voltage is 1.39 V, so, a bad reading there too.

Here is the same, if i set 1.375 on bios, HWINFO says 1.39 V as well. Could be that this board have a little vshoot for stability on RAM. We have to test with MM.


----------



## christoph

iNeri said:


> Well, prime pro dont have DDR voltage sensor, so, we dont have a baseline to compare
> 
> On the Gigabyte K7 if i set 1.39 V on bios for DDR4, in HWINFO voltage was 1.41 V but with MM voltage is 1.39 V, so, a bad reading there too.
> 
> Here is the same, if i set 1.375 on bios, HWINFO says 1.39 V as well. Could be that this board have a little vshoot for stability on RAM. We have to test with MM.



would you?


----------



## iNeri

christoph said:


> would you?


May be. Only if i can ask for a DMM  i dont have one


----------



## christoph

iNeri said:


> May be. Only if i can ask for a DMM  i dont have one



ok, lets see who can do it


----------



## iNeri

christoph said:


> ok, lets see who can do it


Meanwhile you can see the vids that chew make about this board, if i recall well he said that sensor on this board are pretty accurate. Saldly there no hwinfo to compare.


----------



## Trippen Out

How long does IBT need to run to be "Stable"?


----------



## iNeri

Trippen Out said:


> How long does IBT need to run to be "Stable"?


I think you over did it  xD

About 2-3 hours should be enough.


----------



## Trippen Out

iNeri said:


> I think you over did it  xD
> 
> About 2-3 hours should be enough.


Nice.

I could couldn't get cinebench to run at 4.1 or 4.0ghz so i dropped back to 3.9 and lowered the voltage a little bit. Im going to run prime95 over night and see if it passes. if it does i may drop the voltage a little more and and run primt95. if i pass that ill try ibt and if that passes occt. Im kind of partial to occt for my stability runs  if all those pass its on to the ram. 

Has anyone used the ryzn ram calculator with success ? So far if I go by the temps i see in speed fan under full load im tapping out around 55ish C and my fans are only up 30-40 percent of their abilities which is nice because its a low hum that is easily countered by music and or headphones.


----------



## iNeri

Trippen Out said:


> Nice.
> 
> I could couldn't get cinebench to run at 4.1 or 4.0ghz so i dropped back to 3.9 and lowered the voltage a little bit. Im going to run prime95 over night and see if it passes. if it does i may drop the voltage a little more and and run primt95. if i pass that ill try ibt and if that passes occt. Im kind of partial to occt for my stability runs  if all those pass its on to the ram.
> 
> Has anyone used the ryzn ram calculator with success ? So far if I go by the temps i see in speed fan under full load im tapping out around 55ish C and my fans are only up 30-40 percent of their abilities which is nice because its a low hum that is easily countered by music and or headphones.


That´s the temp from de MOBO CPU sensor, wich is no accurate. The one in the CPU is the correct, (tdie) your real temp for CPU is 66.5º from that pic of hwinfo 

So, ramp up those fans


----------



## Trippen Out

Is tdie the one that needs to be 95c or less as the max safe temp to push ? 

I know a lot of the info is repeated in this image but meh. I set fans to full just for funsies. It's Pretty loud. Would need a good set of headphones to drown it out  The temps dropped another degree or so after the image was capture. I'm thinking if that temp is the one that should be less then 95 them I am well with in optimal cooling range. The difference here then the first time is I am currently running small fft prime 95 vs originally Intel Burn Test.


----------



## iNeri

Trippen Out said:


> Is tdie the one that needs to be 95c or less as the max safe temp to push ?
> 
> I know a lot of the info is repeated in this image but meh. I set fans to full just for funsies. It's Pretty loud. Would need a good set of headphones to drown it out  The temps dropped another degree or so after the image was capture. I'm thinking if that temp is the one that should be less then 95 them I am well with in optimal cooling range. The difference here then the first time is I am currently running small fft prime 95 vs originally Intel Burn Test.


Yes. T die is the one that at 95° mobo starts to throttle cpu frecuency to avoid overheat. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Misant

Trippen Out said:


> How long does IBT need to run to be "Stable"?





iNeri said:


> I think you over did it  xD
> 
> About 2-3 hours should be enough.


I think 60 run is good, I had some crash between 25 - 40 run because of too hot VRM (issue solved by adding a fan on it). Never had issue with temps at 5 - 10 run.


----------



## iNeri

Misant said:


> I think 60 run is good, I had some crash between 25 - 40 run because of too hot VRM (issue solved by adding a fan on it). Never had issue with temps at 5 - 10 run.


Thats weird, my VRM never go beyond 58° C. On the Giga K7 VRM was at 85° C LOL and never have issues with stability at that VRM temp.


----------



## Handrox

Today I updated the bios of Taichi, leaving from 4.40 to 4.41 beta, this is the result ...


----------



## numlock66

Handrox said:


> Today I updated the bios of Taichi, leaving from 4.40 to 4.41 beta, this is the result ...


edit: forget!


----------



## christoph

numlock66 said:


> edit: forget!



it says right there at the bottom


----------



## iNeri

Handrox said:


> Today I updated the bios of Taichi, leaving from 4.40 to 4.41 beta, this is the result ...


Thanks mate.

Can you run ryzen timing checker app to see if BGS A its disabled on this Bios? 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## christoph

iNeri said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Can you run ryzen timing checker app to see if BGS A its disabled on this Bios?
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk



is suppose to be disabled isn't? that is for ram with double banks, don't it?


----------



## Zendal

christoph said:


> is suppose to be disabled isn't? that is for ram with double banks, don't it?


BGS Disabled and BGSA Enabled for single ranks


----------



## Handrox

Is this?


----------



## iNeri

Handrox said:


> Is this?


That's the one. 

Thanks mate, i was thinking that lower R/W on 4.41 (vs 4.40) bios was due to BGSA disabled but it seem thats no the problem.


----------



## Trippen Out

Made 60 runs on IBT at 3.9. I noticed the voltage actually increases under load. I think it was topping out at 1.408 give or take. I am wondering if that is the LLC is the cause of this. Temps to me seam good. highest was 64c. I suppose its on to the ram now.


----------



## trivenge

hey folks, 
i ended up finding a third party developer from sweden who has been working with me to build a custom third party bios update with the latest agesa code, far more settings and tweaks, and making it very intuitive and simple at the same time. he is inputting recommended settings and has even inputted overclock presets for not only all of the recommended samsung b dies but alot of the popular hynix and other companies. so far after spending two months day in and day out, we have gotten to a point where it is very stable. he even tweaked the motherboard physically (not sure what he did at all tbh hes an engineer who worked with the legendary jim keller in the past and has even worked for amd in the past. he currently works as a third party chip developer and consultant for huawei and apple if they need him at times. i dont want to give his name at this time either. 

That aside, i have managed to hit 3.9ghz + on 14 ryzen 1700 and 1700x chips. either the lottery was in my favor or he did something to get the best out of these.

i have single rank b die gskill trident sticks running at 3666 at cl14 extremely tight incredibly fast timings. waiting to continue testing things before we attempt to release a beta version. this engineer did recommend against purchasing this motherboard in the future though for new people. He said the quality control is quite poor in his opinion and i cant get any sata slots to work at all and my graphics card runs at pci e x8 gen 3 no matter what. just seems like it was sort of poorly designed in his eyes. Will update sometime next month potentially.

feel free to post your frustrations with the board so he can look into those areas more heavily.

also want to say that this is not a sales pitch and this isnt a guarantee that this will become publicly available either. Just stating what is going on atm. the fastest we have gotten with ram has been 3666 cl12 but i dont have those sticks.

he is also looking to implement the stilt and ram calculator into the bios as well that will automatically calculate and set the settings in the bios for you! but he has not gotten around to attempting this part it was more of a suggestion of mine. he seemed hesitant on this one lol. take care


----------



## Spectre73

trivenge said:


> hey folks,
> i ended up finding a third party developer from sweden who has been working with me to build a custom third party bios update with the latest agesa code, far more settings and tweaks, and making it very intuitive and simple at the same time. he is inputting recommended settings and has even inputted overclock presets for not only all of the recommended samsung b dies but alot of the popular hynix and other companies. so far after spending two months day in and day out, we have gotten to a point where it is very stable. he even tweaked the motherboard physically (not sure what he did at all tbh hes an engineer who worked with the legendary jim keller in the past and has even worked for amd in the past. he currently works as a third party chip developer and consultant for huawei and apple if they need him at times. i dont want to give his name at this time either.
> 
> That aside, i have managed to hit 3.9ghz + on 14 ryzen 1700 and 1700x chips. either the lottery was in my favor or he did something to get the best out of these.
> 
> i have single rank b die gskill trident sticks running at 3666 at cl14 extremely tight incredibly fast timings. waiting to continue testing things before we attempt to release a beta version. this engineer did recommend against purchasing this motherboard in the future though for new people. He said the quality control is quite poor in his opinion and i cant get any sata slots to work at all and my graphics card runs at pci e x8 gen 3 no matter what. just seems like it was sort of poorly designed in his eyes. Will update sometime next month potentially.
> 
> feel free to post your frustrations with the board so he can look into those areas more heavily.
> 
> also want to say that this is not a sales pitch and this isnt a guarantee that this will become publicly available either. Just stating what is going on atm. the fastest we have gotten with ram has been 3666 cl12 but i dont have those sticks.
> 
> he is also looking to implement the stilt and ram calculator into the bios as well that will automatically calculate and set the settings in the bios for you! but he has not gotten around to attempting this part it was more of a suggestion of mine. he seemed hesitant on this one lol. take care


This sounds too good to be true. Do you at least have screenshots as proof? The board's UEFI needs a redesign badly.....


----------



## kkrace

Handrox said:


> Is this?


Just test the beta 4.41 bios, when you set the CPU to default, you will see the memory bandwidth is back to normal.


----------



## iNeri

trivenge said:


> hey folks,
> i ended up finding a third party developer from sweden who has been working with me to build a custom third party bios update with the latest agesa code, far more settings and tweaks, and making it very intuitive and simple at the same time. he is inputting recommended settings and has even inputted overclock presets for not only all of the recommended samsung b dies but alot of the popular hynix and other companies. so far after spending two months day in and day out, we have gotten to a point where it is very stable. he even tweaked the motherboard physically (not sure what he did at all tbh hes an engineer who worked with the legendary jim keller in the past and has even worked for amd in the past. he currently works as a third party chip developer and consultant for huawei and apple if they need him at times. i dont want to give his name at this time either.
> 
> That aside, i have managed to hit 3.9ghz + on 14 ryzen 1700 and 1700x chips. either the lottery was in my favor or he did something to get the best out of these.
> 
> i have single rank b die gskill trident sticks running at 3666 at cl14 extremely tight incredibly fast timings. waiting to continue testing things before we attempt to release a beta version. this engineer did recommend against purchasing this motherboard in the future though for new people. He said the quality control is quite poor in his opinion and i cant get any sata slots to work at all and my graphics card runs at pci e x8 gen 3 no matter what. just seems like it was sort of poorly designed in his eyes. Will update sometime next month potentially.
> 
> feel free to post your frustrations with the board so he can look into those areas more heavily.
> 
> also want to say that this is not a sales pitch and this isnt a guarantee that this will become publicly available either. Just stating what is going on atm. the fastest we have gotten with ram has been 3666 cl12 but i dont have those sticks.
> 
> he is also looking to implement the stilt and ram calculator into the bios as well that will automatically calculate and set the settings in the bios for you! but he has not gotten around to attempting this part it was more of a suggestion of mine. he seemed hesitant on this one lol. take care


Its hard to believe that out of there still are comunity development. Congrats.

Would be nice if you can provide us that bios to test  sound really great.




kkrace said:


> Just test the beta 4.41 bios, when you set the CPU to default, you will see the memory bandwidth is back to normal.


What do you mean? CPU at stock frecuency? or CPU to Asrock OC mode or AMD CSB mode?


----------



## thomasck

Hi all. I've got a 1800x here, running at 3.85GHz @1.35V set in the UEFI, and tested with AIDA, Cinebench etc, and it is stable. Anything above the system gets unstable. Going up with 25MHz steps, even increasing the voltage does not help, as far I remember, I was testing 3.875MHz with 1.38V and was not stable, pushed to one step before 1.39V and no luck either. I mean, only 25Mhz more against 1.38~1.39V is kinda sad, 
So I gave up and I`m starting to thing in going with PStates. In this case, I must leave the UEFI settings to Auto, then go to PStates and set only the PState0? What else should I enable, or, disable?

I'm on 4.40.

Edit

Gonna try something as I arrived home earlier tonight.


OC Mode is on AMD CBS.
Overclock mod is on Auto.
SMT is disabled.
XMP is on Auto, memory is running at 3066 (CPUz).
Voltage mode is on OC Mode with all in auto, is that right? On the left collumn shot Lvl 5 but is on Auto.

Cool n quiet is disabled.

On CBS>Zen>Pstates only the Pstate zero is enabled, Fid 9c (3900MHz), Did 8 (increaments of 25MHz) and Vid 18 (1.4V).

At AIDA system freezes after 5 minutes. Cinebench freezes in the second run at 3.9GHz @ 1.4V. What I've noticed is, when trying to run at 3.875MHz (only 25Mhz more), and increasing the V from 1.35 until around 1.39V, I could run Cinebench around 3 times when 1.37XV, and sometimes 4x when I was 1 step away from setting 1.39V. Don't know if is placebo, or, logically, as I increase V, I'm "injecting stability". 

The thing is, I don't see a good "cost vs benefit" (in my case) in increasing the voltage a lot do get only those numbers. Sad cause it supposed to reach 4.0GHz, that's the reason I've tried. Alright, at 3.85GHz is okay, does it job. But could go to the "stated" 4.0. 

Temperature? At AIDA is reaching 89C (109C actually), so I would not put my coin on it. Maybe I'm just doing something wrong, or my CPU "is not a good one". 

Going back to 3850MHz @ 1.35V  set on OC Tweaker Page.


----------



## Rakanoth

thomasck said:


> Hi all. I've got a 1800x here, running at 3.85GHz @1.35V set in the UEFI, and tested with AIDA, Cinebench etc, and it is stable. Anything above the system gets unstable. Going up with 25MHz steps, even increasing the voltage does not help, as far I remember, I was testing 3.875MHz with 1.38V and was not stable, pushed to one step before 1.39V and no luck either. I mean, only 25Mhz more against 1.38~1.39V is kinda sad,
> So I gave up and I`m starting to thing in going with PStates. In this case, I must leave the UEFI settings to Auto, then go to PStates and set only the PState0? What else should I enable, or, disable?
> 
> I'm on 4.40.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Gonna try something as I arrived home earlier tonight.
> 
> 
> OC Mode is on AMD CBS.
> Overclock mod is on Auto.
> SMT is disabled.
> XMP is on Auto, memory is running at 3066 (CPUz).
> Voltage mode is on OC Mode with all in auto, is that right? On the left collumn shot Lvl 5 but is on Auto.
> 
> Cool n quiet is disabled.
> 
> On CBS>Zen>Pstates only the Pstate zero is enabled, Fid 9c (3900MHz), Did 8 (increaments of 25MHz) and Vid 18 (1.4V).
> 
> At AIDA system freezes after 5 minutes. Cinebench freezes in the second run at 3.9GHz @ 1.4V. What I've noticed is, when trying to run at 3.875MHz (only 25Mhz more), and increasing the V from 1.35 until around 1.39V, I could run Cinebench around 3 times when 1.37XV, and sometimes 4x when I was 1 step away from setting 1.39V. Don't know if is placebo, or, logically, as I increase V, I'm "injecting stability".
> 
> The thing is, I don't see a good "cost vs benefit" (in my case) in increasing the voltage a lot do get only those numbers. Sad cause it supposed to reach 4.0GHz, that's the reason I've tried. Alright, at 3.85GHz is okay, does it job. But could go to the "stated" 4.0.
> 
> Temperature? At AIDA is reaching 89C (109C actually), so I would not put my coin on it. Maybe I'm just doing something wrong, or my CPU "is not a good one".
> 
> Going back to 3850MHz @ 1.35V  set on OC Tweaker Page.


Try 3.9GHz with 1.425vcore.


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Hi all. I've got a 1800x here, running at 3.85GHz @1.35V set in the UEFI, and tested with AIDA, Cinebench etc, and it is stable. Anything above the system gets unstable. Going up with 25MHz steps, even increasing the voltage does not help, as far I remember, I was testing 3.875MHz with 1.38V and was not stable, pushed to one step before 1.39V and no luck either. I mean, only 25Mhz more against 1.38~1.39V is kinda sad,
> So I gave up and I`m starting to thing in going with PStates. In this case, I must leave the UEFI settings to Auto, then go to PStates and set only the PState0? What else should I enable, or, disable?
> 
> I'm on 4.40.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Gonna try something as I arrived home earlier tonight.
> 
> 
> OC Mode is on AMD CBS.
> Overclock mod is on Auto.
> SMT is disabled.
> XMP is on Auto, memory is running at 3066 (CPUz).
> Voltage mode is on OC Mode with all in auto, is that right? On the left collumn shot Lvl 5 but is on Auto.
> 
> Cool n quiet is disabled.
> 
> On CBS>Zen>Pstates only the Pstate zero is enabled, Fid 9c (3900MHz), Did 8 (increaments of 25MHz) and Vid 18 (1.4V).
> 
> At AIDA system freezes after 5 minutes. Cinebench freezes in the second run at 3.9GHz @ 1.4V. What I've noticed is, when trying to run at 3.875MHz (only 25Mhz more), and increasing the V from 1.35 until around 1.39V, I could run Cinebench around 3 times when 1.37XV, and sometimes 4x when I was 1 step away from setting 1.39V. Don't know if is placebo, or, logically, as I increase V, I'm "injecting stability".
> 
> The thing is, I don't see a good "cost vs benefit" (in my case) in increasing the voltage a lot do get only those numbers. Sad cause it supposed to reach 4.0GHz, that's the reason I've tried. Alright, at 3.85GHz is okay, does it job. But could go to the "stated" 4.0.
> 
> Temperature? At AIDA is reaching 89C (109C actually), so I would not put my coin on it. Maybe I'm just doing something wrong, or my CPU "is not a good one".
> 
> Going back to 3850MHz @ 1.35V  set on OC Tweaker Page.


Holy.. 89 on Aida??? I don't wanna see how hot will be with IBT AVX 

that's your problem. Ryzen it's very sensitive to temps and scales really well with lower temps. Wich cooler do you have? For 4ghz it's recommended a good aio like kraken x62 or air cooler with 2 towers like noctua's

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## christoph

hi guys, one silly question, do we have RAM vBOOT in this motherboard?


----------



## kkrace

iNeri said:


> Its hard to believe that out of there still are comunity development. Congrats.
> 
> Would be nice if you can provide us that bios to test  sound really great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? CPU at stock frecuency? or CPU to Asrock OC mode or AMD CSB mode?


CPU at stock frequency, and the voltage set to auto


----------



## Handrox

I went back to version 4.40 ...


----------



## thomasck

Rakanoth said:


> Try 3.9GHz with 1.425vcore.


That's the thing, 1.425V is way too close to AMD voltage recommendation. Wouldn't I be damaging the CPU at this value?


iNeri said:


> Holy.. 89 on Aida??? I don't wanna see how hot will be with IBT AVX
> 
> that's your problem. Ryzen it's very sensitive to temps and scales really well with lower temps. Wich cooler do you have? For 4ghz it's recommended a good aio like kraken x62 or air cooler with 2 towers like noctua's
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


Well, if the sensor is fine yes, 89C. Gaming is around 60C.
At the moment I'm using a TX3 Evo. I'm doing some research about water vs air coolers, and I'm not seeing much people recommending AIOs like 100i, 110i (115i won't fit) against Noctua D15, Cryorig H7 Lumia/R1 Universal, Scythe Fuma/Mugen. 

I wanted a AIO, but performance wise does not seem to be the best option, or I'm wrong?

I'm going to a shop today to see if they have got something, if don't, I will order any of those listed above.

Have you got any recommendations? Would a 100/110i be a bad choice? Never had a WC, and I'm kinda willing go for it.

Edit,

I'm thinking in getting one Cryorig R1 Universal, as much of the AIOs (h100, h110 etc) will put me in trouble to get it fit in a old Antec 900..

Edit 2, 

Got a Cryorig R1 Universal, let's see if this is temperature related..


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> That's the thing, 1.425V is way too close to AMD voltage recommendation. Wouldn't I be damaging the CPU at this value?Well, if the sensor is fine yes, 89C. Gaming is around 60C.
> At the moment I'm using a TX3 Evo. I'm doing some research about water vs air coolers, and I'm not seeing much people recommending AIOs like 100i, 110i (115i won't fit) against Noctua D15, Cryorig H7 Lumia/R1 Universal, Scythe Fuma/Mugen.
> 
> I wanted a AIO, but performance wise does not seem to be the best option, or I'm wrong?
> 
> I'm going to a shop today to see if they have got something, if don't, I will order any of those listed above.
> 
> Have you got any recommendations? Would a 100/110i be a bad choice? Never had a WC, and I'm kinda willing go for it.
> 
> Edit,
> 
> I'm thinking in getting one Cryorig R1 Universal, as much of the AIOs (h100, h110 etc) will put me in trouble to get it fit in a old Antec 900..


Man...That cooler its so tiny, remember you have a 8 core CPU. I think stock coolers Spire and Wraith with vapor chamber do a better job than TX3 cooler.

Yeah, Corsair AIO are good. Go ahead for the H110i  and i bet you can do 4 Ghz with 1.40 V even less.


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> Man...That cooler its so tiny, remember you have a 8 core CPU. I think stock coolers Spire and Wraith with vapor chamber do a better job than TX3 cooler.
> 
> Yeah, Corsair AIO are good. Go ahead for the H110i  and i bet you can do 4 Ghz with 1.40 V even less.


hahaha, it came from an old build! at stock it does well at least!

well, no aio with 02 fans would fit in my case not without any surgical intervention, an antec 900, so I'm going air cooled.. I think I've arealdy chosen.. 

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/cryo...-heatsink-with-140mm-fan-white-hs-004-cy.html


----------



## polkfan

Isn't the 1800X at 3.8ghz on all cores anyways and in single threaded tasks its up to 4175mhz i think. If i couldn't get to 4.0 i would just leave it at stock but then again that's me. 

Ryzen 1700 is clocked low at 3.2ghz and really i'm running at stock currently just to see how it is with 3200mhz memory of course. 

I understand this is overclock.net haha so we kind of have to figure out what our processors can handle


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

*Voltage issue*

Hello people, I need advice. My mobo UEFI version is 3.2. I have the following problem. I set the voltage and frequency of the processor in p-state overclock section. More precisely I change there only FID and further on the first page UEFI set Vcore LLC1. From this place I will try to describe in the most detail my problem.
I set LLC1 and boot the system. Next, I monitor the sensor CPU core voltage (SVI2 TFN), which displays the voltage directly on the processor. Immediately after loading system with the set VID at the standard value (3A=1.1875V), I see on the sensor 1.219V under load. But If the computer is carried through the sleep mode - the voltage values on the sensor change radically from 1.219V to 1.175V. Then, if you turn off the computer for more than 10 minutes, after turning on the value back on, it returns to 1.219V.
I have carried out these manipulations many times. And each time the values are repeated exactly. What is this: a defect in motherboard (so I need RMA procedure) or a UEFI error/bug?
This is an abnormal behavior, since the values should not change so much, especially in what is the meaning of the LLC mode?
Here are screnshots with voltage monitoring, the second picture shows the moment when the computer goes into sleep and awakening mode.


----------



## iNeri

Nocturnal-ru said:


> Hello people, I need advice. My mobo UEFI version is 3.2. I have the following problem. I set the voltage and frequency of the processor in p-state overclock section. More precisely I change there only FID and further on the first page UEFI set Vcore LLC1. From this place I will try to describe in the most detail my problem.
> I set LLC1 and boot the system. Next, I monitor the sensor CPU core voltage (SVI2 TFN), which displays the voltage directly on the processor. Immediately after loading system with the set VID at the standard value (3A=1.1875V), I see on the sensor 1.219V under load. But If the computer is carried through the sleep mode - the voltage values on the sensor change radically from 1.219V to 1.175V. Then, if you turn off the computer for more than 10 minutes, after turning on the value back on, it returns to 1.219V.
> I have carried out these manipulations many times. And each time the values are repeated exactly. What is this: a defect in motherboard (so I need RMA procedure) or a UEFI error/bug?
> This is an abnormal behavior, since the values should not change so much, especially in what is the meaning of the LLC mode?
> Here are screnshots with voltage monitoring, the second picture shows the moment when the computer goes into sleep and awakening mode.


I thinks thats "normal" its a agesa-amd bug. On the CH6 thread users report that after sleep CPU performs worse, Benchmarks scores lower until a reboot was done. Elmor recomend not to use sleep  Now its fixed on CH6.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Yesterday finally i updated UEFI to last version 4.4 with newest AGESA. I haven't yet very much time to test, but at this moment it seems to me that in the new version UEFI this bug is fixed. I hope things are exactly like this


----------



## Contagion

Just finished diagnosing one of the strangest issues I've had playing computer games. I've been playing Siege and even though the refresh rate of my monitor (and the setting ingame) is 120hz, the game has been locking me down to much lower framerate on occasion and it's a very choppy framerate. For instance, it might lock me to 60 fps but that 60 fps feels like 20. In any case, after exhausting every other option, I tried setting the RAM to default settings and the issue was fixed. Was using the AMD CBS configuration and the RAM settings I had before had been tested under y-cruncher a lot. I never had this issue when I was using the XMP profiles and the AMD CBS settings I was using were the same as the XMP. Such a weird issue.


----------



## freestaler

Contagion said:


> Just finished diagnosing one of the strangest issues I've had playing computer games. I've been playing Siege and even though the refresh rate of my monitor (and the setting ingame) is 120hz, the game has been locking me down to much lower framerate on occasion and it's a very choppy framerate. For instance, it might lock me to 60 fps but that 60 fps feels like 20. In any case, after exhausting every other option, I tried setting the RAM to default settings and the issue was fixed. Was using the AMD CBS configuration and the RAM settings I had before had been tested under y-cruncher a lot. I never had this issue when I was using the XMP profiles and the AMD CBS settings I was using were the same as the XMP. Such a weird issue.


And was that with BetaBios L4.41 or with an other one? Did you check in Windows, if the ram wasnt at failcount value (fallback during boot to 2133)? Maybe "just" coldboot problem/effect.


----------



## kmac20

Ok I've started having some really weird problems again. And i'm starting to think maybe my board is bad.

Started getting a lot of post codes the past few weeks. Basically codes from every category. Memory, CPU, VGA card, blah blah blah. Just a plethora of just random codes. 0D, 24 everything. Right now I enabled dr debug so you can see it when its on, and its' currently showing a 24 (usually from what I've known in the past, at least on gigabyte boards, when its on in windows it should be A0). 24 "problem relating to memory or CPU. Please reinstall the CPU and memory and clear the CMOS and blah blah blah". Just everything. 

Started getting stutters in games. And I'm running a gtx 1080 for a 1440p 75hz monitor if the computer is left on for too long. And since I use this PC for EVERYTHING, its generally on overnight so in the morning if I turn on a game, ANY GAME, Im talking from Cuphead (a 2D platformer in vintage cartoon style visuals) to CSGO, to DOTA, to GTA 5. ANYTHING. It'll stutter like every few second. Be chugging right along in CSGO at 300fps and just tiny, microstutters every few seconds. Ok, maybe its the card whatever. Thought about RMA'ing to EVGA because why not? This card overclocks like a beast, but I'd rather have a 100% working card. And theres a few other nitpicks with the card but whatever.

Then, I JUST GOT HOME, and I experienced one of the scariest things I have EVER SEEN my computer do. Out of ANY BUILD. Went to turn it on? NOTHING TURNED ON EXCEPT THE RGB LEDs: the LED on my CPU pump, the LEDs on the board, the side LED on my GTX, and a SINGLE case fans (which I believe is not hooked up to the board, I'm not sure which one it was to be honest). NO CPU FAN SPINNING. NO GRAPHICS CARD FAN SPINNING. NO DEBUG CODES. NOTHING. Just absolutely nothing. I thought it was dead. Turned it all off. Unplugged it, nothing. Same thing when I booted again. Cleared CMOS, boom, boots back up no problems, restored settings, boots fine no problems.

But I have NEVER seen a board do that before. Give out ZERO codes, and not start in any way shape or form except lights. What the heck is going on with this board? I have NEVER in 15 years of building/messing with computers, EVER experienced something like that before, where just certain lights turn on and nothing else. Like, I thought this rig was dead until I got it started again. I have no idea what is going on with this. I dont think I can RMA the board to be honest as it had a mail in rebate. I'm about to just possibly sell this one and buy something else. 

This is just getting to be too much with this board. Just non stop little problems. The WORST documentation too for any motherboard I've ever seen, ever. I've mentioned it before but the manual, what a disgrace. Maybe I've just come to expect a certain standard of manual coming from mainly Gigabyte boards, and an Asus, but I mean the manual is about 15 pages long, and again is essentially a quick start guide. TERRIBLE diagrams, TERRIBLE information. Gigabyte manuals? Over 110 pages of USEFUL INFORMATION. Asrock manual? 15 pages in English, then the same 15 pages repeating in about 8 more languages. For god sake the manual DOES'T EVEN LIST THE DEBUG CODES! What if I didn't have a cell phone, and just built this PC and its the only way I had to get online? How can I even diagnose a debug code if there isn't ANY LIST OF THEM EXCEPT ON THE WEBSITE IN THE FAQ SECTION? Like, comeon. Where's the explanation of EVERY SETTING IN THE BIOS? This board has so many different settings, like literally dozens and dozens and dozens, and aside from the ones we ALL KNOW (DRAM stuff, CPU stuff, etc) there are some VERY SPECIFIC SETTINGS that have ZERO DOCUMENTATION. ANYWHERE. Not in the manual, not on the website, EVEN IN THE UEFI it will sometimes say "No help string" or just be blank where it's supposed to say what the setting is. Just astounding how poor the documentation is, and by extension the level of care they seem to provide to the end user. I mean come on, no debug codes in the manual itself? No detailed diagram of the board? No information on super specific UEFI settings that are specific to this board alone? And on top of that just tiny little problems cropping up every so often? I've tested the memory as I've stated before diagnosing stuff. I've used a 1060 for awhile and this 1080. I just cant seem to catch a break. 

Just tiny little things every other day, like getting a post code for memory/cpu relating problem, then just powering it off and back on and it boots fine. Then the stuttering as of late. And now today one of the craziest experiences I've had with a PC not fully booting and not even showing a debug code. Madness.


----------



## christoph

kmac20 said:


> Ok I've started having some really weird problems again. And i'm starting to think maybe my board is bad.
> 
> Started getting a lot of post codes the past few weeks. Basically codes from every category. Memory, CPU, VGA card, blah blah blah. Just a plethora of just random codes. 0D, 24 everything. Right now I enabled dr debug so you can see it when its on, and its' currently showing a 24 (usually from what I've known in the past, at least on gigabyte boards, when its on in windows it should be A0). 24 "problem relating to memory or CPU. Please reinstall the CPU and memory and clear the CMOS and blah blah blah". Just everything.
> 
> Started getting stutters in games. And I'm running a gtx 1080 for a 1440p 75hz monitor if the computer is left on for too long. And since I use this PC for EVERYTHING, its generally on overnight so in the morning if I turn on a game, ANY GAME, Im talking from Cuphead (a 2D platformer in vintage cartoon style visuals) to CSGO, to DOTA, to GTA 5. ANYTHING. It'll stutter like every few second. Be chugging right along in CSGO at 300fps and just tiny, microstutters every few seconds. Ok, maybe its the card whatever. Thought about RMA'ing to EVGA because why not? This card overclocks like a beast, but I'd rather have a 100% working card. And theres a few other nitpicks with the card but whatever.
> 
> Then, I JUST GOT HOME, and I experienced one of the scariest things I have EVER SEEN my computer do. Out of ANY BUILD. Went to turn it on? NOTHING TURNED ON EXCEPT THE RGB LEDs: the LED on my CPU pump, the LEDs on the board, the side LED on my GTX, and a SINGLE case fans (which I believe is not hooked up to the board, I'm not sure which one it was to be honest). NO CPU FAN SPINNING. NO GRAPHICS CARD FAN SPINNING. NO DEBUG CODES. NOTHING. Just absolutely nothing. I thought it was dead. Turned it all off. Unplugged it, nothing. Same thing when I booted again. Cleared CMOS, boom, boots back up no problems, restored settings, boots fine no problems.
> 
> But I have NEVER seen a board do that before. Give out ZERO codes, and not start in any way shape or form except lights. What the heck is going on with this board? I have NEVER in 15 years of building/messing with computers, EVER experienced something like that before, where just certain lights turn on and nothing else. Like, I thought this rig was dead until I got it started again. I have no idea what is going on with this. I dont think I can RMA the board to be honest as it had a mail in rebate. I'm about to just possibly sell this one and buy something else.
> 
> This is just getting to be too much with this board. Just non stop little problems. The WORST documentation too for any motherboard I've ever seen, ever. I've mentioned it before but the manual, what a disgrace. Maybe I've just come to expect a certain standard of manual coming from mainly Gigabyte boards, and an Asus, but I mean the manual is about 15 pages long, and again is essentially a quick start guide. TERRIBLE diagrams, TERRIBLE information. Gigabyte manuals? Over 110 pages of USEFUL INFORMATION. Asrock manual? 15 pages in English, then the same 15 pages repeating in about 8 more languages. For god sake the manual DOES'T EVEN LIST THE DEBUG CODES! What if I didn't have a cell phone, and just built this PC and its the only way I had to get online? How can I even diagnose a debug code if there isn't ANY LIST OF THEM EXCEPT ON THE WEBSITE IN THE FAQ SECTION? Like, comeon. Where's the explanation of EVERY SETTING IN THE BIOS? This board has so many different settings, like literally dozens and dozens and dozens, and aside from the ones we ALL KNOW (DRAM stuff, CPU stuff, etc) there are some VERY SPECIFIC SETTINGS that have ZERO DOCUMENTATION. ANYWHERE. Not in the manual, not on the website, EVEN IN THE UEFI it will sometimes say "No help string" or just be blank where it's supposed to say what the setting is. Just astounding how poor the documentation is, and by extension the level of care they seem to provide to the end user. I mean come on, no debug codes in the manual itself? No detailed diagram of the board? No information on super specific UEFI settings that are specific to this board alone? And on top of that just tiny little problems cropping up every so often? I've tested the memory as I've stated before diagnosing stuff. I've used a 1060 for awhile and this 1080. I just cant seem to catch a break.
> 
> Just tiny little things every other day, like getting a post code for memory/cpu relating problem, then just powering it off and back on and it boots fine. Then the stuttering as of late. And now today one of the craziest experiences I've had with a PC not fully booting and not even showing a debug code. Madness.



how is your power supply?


----------



## iNeri

kmac20 said:


> Ok I've started having some really weird problems again. And i'm starting to think maybe my board is bad.
> 
> Started getting a lot of post codes the past few weeks. Basically codes from every category. Memory, CPU, VGA card, blah blah blah. Just a plethora of just random codes. 0D, 24 everything. Right now I enabled dr debug so you can see it when its on, and its' currently showing a 24 (usually from what I've known in the past, at least on gigabyte boards, when its on in windows it should be A0). 24 "problem relating to memory or CPU. Please reinstall the CPU and memory and clear the CMOS and blah blah blah". Just everything.
> 
> Started getting stutters in games. And I'm running a gtx 1080 for a 1440p 75hz monitor if the computer is left on for too long. And since I use this PC for EVERYTHING, its generally on overnight so in the morning if I turn on a game, ANY GAME, Im talking from Cuphead (a 2D platformer in vintage cartoon style visuals) to CSGO, to DOTA, to GTA 5. ANYTHING. It'll stutter like every few second. Be chugging right along in CSGO at 300fps and just tiny, microstutters every few seconds. Ok, maybe its the card whatever. Thought about RMA'ing to EVGA because why not? This card overclocks like a beast, but I'd rather have a 100% working card. And theres a few other nitpicks with the card but whatever.
> 
> Then, I JUST GOT HOME, and I experienced one of the scariest things I have EVER SEEN my computer do. Out of ANY BUILD. Went to turn it on? NOTHING TURNED ON EXCEPT THE RGB LEDs: the LED on my CPU pump, the LEDs on the board, the side LED on my GTX, and a SINGLE case fans (which I believe is not hooked up to the board, I'm not sure which one it was to be honest). NO CPU FAN SPINNING. NO GRAPHICS CARD FAN SPINNING. NO DEBUG CODES. NOTHING. Just absolutely nothing. I thought it was dead. Turned it all off. Unplugged it, nothing. Same thing when I booted again. Cleared CMOS, boom, boots back up no problems, restored settings, boots fine no problems.
> 
> But I have NEVER seen a board do that before. Give out ZERO codes, and not start in any way shape or form except lights. What the heck is going on with this board? I have NEVER in 15 years of building/messing with computers, EVER experienced something like that before, where just certain lights turn on and nothing else. Like, I thought this rig was dead until I got it started again. I have no idea what is going on with this. I dont think I can RMA the board to be honest as it had a mail in rebate. I'm about to just possibly sell this one and buy something else.
> 
> This is just getting to be too much with this board. Just non stop little problems. The WORST documentation too for any motherboard I've ever seen, ever. I've mentioned it before but the manual, what a disgrace. Maybe I've just come to expect a certain standard of manual coming from mainly Gigabyte boards, and an Asus, but I mean the manual is about 15 pages long, and again is essentially a quick start guide. TERRIBLE diagrams, TERRIBLE information. Gigabyte manuals? Over 110 pages of USEFUL INFORMATION. Asrock manual? 15 pages in English, then the same 15 pages repeating in about 8 more languages. For god sake the manual DOES'T EVEN LIST THE DEBUG CODES! What if I didn't have a cell phone, and just built this PC and its the only way I had to get online? How can I even diagnose a debug code if there isn't ANY LIST OF THEM EXCEPT ON THE WEBSITE IN THE FAQ SECTION? Like, comeon. Where's the explanation of EVERY SETTING IN THE BIOS? This board has so many different settings, like literally dozens and dozens and dozens, and aside from the ones we ALL KNOW (DRAM stuff, CPU stuff, etc) there are some VERY SPECIFIC SETTINGS that have ZERO DOCUMENTATION. ANYWHERE. Not in the manual, not on the website, EVEN IN THE UEFI it will sometimes say "No help string" or just be blank where it's supposed to say what the setting is. Just astounding how poor the documentation is, and by extension the level of care they seem to provide to the end user. I mean come on, no debug codes in the manual itself? No detailed diagram of the board? No information on super specific UEFI settings that are specific to this board alone? And on top of that just tiny little problems cropping up every so often? I've tested the memory as I've stated before diagnosing stuff. I've used a 1060 for awhile and this 1080. I just cant seem to catch a break.
> 
> Just tiny little things every other day, like getting a post code for memory/cpu relating problem, then just powering it off and back on and it boots fine. Then the stuttering as of late. And now today one of the craziest experiences I've had with a PC not fully booting and not even showing a debug code. Madness.


Hi mate.

I have the same problem in games, Not micro sttuter, that was like a macro sttuters From 60 to 0 FPS and back to 60 and so on :S

That was because i switch from my previous board (Giga K7 x370) to Taichi without formationg. After a clean windows install my games went buttery smooth again.

For your bios problems try to clear cmos with jumper with and without power cord. Input your settings again whitout import a saved profile.

Check with anoter power supply.


----------



## kmac20

I have a Seasonic FOCUS PLUS 850W and a Corsair HX750 (blue version). The PSU is fine.

In fact, the ONLY REFERNECE I COULD FIND TO THIS PROBLEM ONLINE, was someone on the Asrock forums being told their board is bad.


And yes, Macro stutters. It'll go from like, 120 to 60, BRIEFLY BUT NOTICEABLY (even more noticeably because my monitor is a 75hz monitor).

I have done clean installs. New drivers. DDU in safe mode. New install with new drivers. Nothing. Nothing. 

Thought it was possibly a GPU issue when I upgraded from my 1060 to my 1080. But after THREE (3) CLEAN INSTALLS OF WINDOWS, using 1 stick of RAM, alternating it, trying a different PSU, etc. I am 99.99999% confident its the board.

I'm considering trying some slick stuff with microcenter, but I'm not that kind of person and I'll just suck it up and buy a new one and try and sell this one off warning people that hey you may or may not have issues with this board. Some do, some dont, I have no explanation for why or why not.

And again, none of the "fixes" address Asrocks TERRIBLE TERRIBLE TERRIBLE MANUALS, DOCUMENTATION, CUSTOMER SERVICE, THEIR RUNNING JOKE OF TAKING FOREVER TO UPDATE BIOS TO THEIR FLAGSHIP BOARDS, OR ANY OF THEIR OTHER TERRIBLE, TERRIBLE, HR DECISIONS.




They only gave us the new BIOS' when the new CPUs came out that required them. DESPITE HAVING BETA BIOSES IN THE PIPELINE FOR MONTHS.

But did they release any iterations of that BIOS to help people out? NOPE. LETS JUST JUMP FROM 3.2 TO 4.4 BECAUSE THE NEW RYZEN APUs AND ZEN+ CPUs ARE COMING OUT! And let's release 1 more BIOS refresh within a month after the chips get dropped to fix any HUGE issues, then lets release the next BIOS another 6-8 months when the next chips get dropped! 

*We'll just roll all the changes and updates into those in one gigantic release. Not like doing anything like that has ever[i/] caused problems (oh wait....)! And if that causes issues or REMOVES FEATURES (LIKE BANKSWAP ALT) OH WELL! 

It's not like the POWER USERS WHO SPECIFICALLY BOUGHT THIS BOARD FOR THE VRMs and PLETHORA OF (UNDOCUMENTED) BIOS OPTIONS CARE ABOUT STUFF LIKE THAT! Oh, wait, THEY DO! Well we already have their money, F(orget) 'em.*_

I don't care if, on the next platform I choose, Asrock has the best reviewed, most purchased, most revered board on OCN or in any power user community. I don't care if 100 sites claim it to be the best motherboard EVER MADE. I will NEVER buy another board from this company again. I'll use some off brand, tepid, straight from China non named ebay board with nothing, not a name, a description, nothing but a serial number and a socket, or go back to using XFX motherboards (which no longer exist) before I go Asrock again. 

Just a disgrace of documentation and HR and customer support. Just awful. Once again, *FIRST IMPRESSION * I got when I opened the box and flipped open the manual, which should be FILLED with information, was *"WOW, This is an EMBARRASSINGLY EMPTY MANUAL. * I am embarrassed for Asrock for even including this" A motherboard manual should be like the manual you get with a car, not a quick start guide you get with a battery bank._


----------



## iNeri

Guys, just FYI.

With bios 4.40 i no longer have errors at boot with CSM disabled. Before this bios 1 of each 10 boots the board dont detect GPU and swich CSM to on.

After a month of test with 4.40 the board its working great with CSM off


----------



## numlock66

*Weird boot screen with CSM disable*

When I disable CSM I still get a weird boot screen on UEFI 4.40.


----------



## L0nerism

numlock66 said:


> When I disable CSM I still get a weird boot screen on UEFI 4.40.


Would this happen to be at what is the Windows login screen? Mine shows that if I don't login and let the monitors go to sleep. When they wake again that pattern fills the three. I can still login I just can't see that I'm typing anything. I'm on 3.20a with this happening.


----------



## christoph

what do you mean weird boot screen?

did you guys enabled secure boot, and converted the hard drive to GPT?

I didn't have any problems with 3.10 nor 4.40 now


----------



## numlock66

L0nerism said:


> Would this happen to be at what is the Windows login screen? Mine shows that if I don't login and let the monitors go to sleep. When they wake again that pattern fills the three. I can still login I just can't see that I'm typing anything. I'm on 3.20a with this happening.


No, this appears at the first boot screen. and I am on 4.40.



christoph said:


> what do you mean weird boot screen?


There is an Attached Thumbnails.



christoph said:


> did you guys enabled secure boot, and converted the hard drive to GPT?
> 
> I didn't have any problems with 3.10 nor 4.40 now


No problems for me on 4.40, with secure boot and GPT.


----------



## Zendal

numlock66 said:


> When I disable CSM I still get a weird boot screen on UEFI 4.40.


Is that a Commodore loading screen? I want it, tell me how you got that! XD


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> When I disable CSM I still get a weird boot screen on UEFI 4.40.


Weird xD.

Can you try with HDMI port just for test???


----------



## ManofGod1000

Hey guys, help me out here please. Right now, I am on the 3.30 bios because I do not have the time to figure out the new fangled way that the 4.40 bios is setup. (You cannot select the XMP Profile with the AMD CBS overclock selected and you cannot do CBS overclocking with the Asrock OC selected.) However, the problem I am having is that, I swapped my 2 x 8GB of GSkill Ripjaws 2800 ram into my Prime X370 Pro machine, since I do not really need 32GB in it.

Now, I have the GSKill Ageis 4 x 8GB 3000 speed ram installed in my Taichi. Only the 4.40 bios supports it at an XMP Profile of 2933 or setting it manually at 1500 speed in the Zen options screen. It works great, as long as I save in the bios, reboot and go at it. However, if I shut down, when I start it again, it goes through the memory training of 3 times on, off and then the computer boots. Any way to get around that or am I stuck at the 2400 speeds that appear to work without issue?

I did order another 2 x 8GB kit of the GSkill Ripjaws ram but, I am sending that back to Newegg before I receive it because, I realized, I do not really need it. (Do not need to spend the money either.)


----------



## ManofGod1000

ManofGod1000 said:


> Hey guys, help me out here please. Right now, I am on the 3.30 bios because I do not have the time to figure out the new fangled way that the 4.40 bios is setup. (You cannot select the XMP Profile with the AMD CBS overclock selected and you cannot do CBS overclocking with the Asrock OC selected.) However, the problem I am having is that, I swapped my 2 x 8GB of GSkill Ripjaws 2800 ram into my Prime X370 Pro machine, since I do not really need 32GB in it.
> 
> Now, I have the GSKill Ageis 4 x 8GB 3000 speed ram installed in my Taichi. Only the 4.40 bios supports it at an XMP Profile of 2933 or setting it manually at 1500 speed in the Zen options screen. It works great, as long as I save in the bios, reboot and go at it. However, if I shut down, when I start it again, it goes through the memory training of 3 times on, off and then the computer boots. Any way to get around that or am I stuck at the 2400 speeds that appear to work without issue?
> 
> I did order another 2 x 8GB kit of the GSkill Ripjaws ram but, I am sending that back to Newegg before I receive it because, I realized, I do not really need it. (Do not need to spend the money either.)


I may have resolved it but, if anyone has any other suggestions, that would be appreciated. That said, I set the failed count under the ram timings to zero and that seems to have resolved it. I did update to the 4.41 beta bios first so, that probably helped some as well.


----------



## iNeri

ManofGod1000 said:


> I may have resolved it but, if anyone has any other suggestions, that would be appreciated. That said, I set the failed count under the ram timings to zero and that seems to have resolved it. I did update to the 4.41 beta bios first so, that probably helped some as well.


That the famous "cold boot" its helping a lot for me leaving PROodt to auto.

Stay on 4.41 if that bios resolves cold boot problem with your kit.


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Weird xD.
> 
> Can you try with HDMI port just for test???


HDMI makes the things worse, even inside bios there is problems, on display port this doesn't happen.


----------



## ManofGod1000

iNeri said:


> That the famous "cold boot" its helping a lot for me leaving PROodt to auto.
> 
> Stay on 4.41 if that bios resolves cold boot problem with your kit.


It did not, unfortunately.  I have to run the ram at 2400 for it to go away and Zen CBS settings do not work on the 4.41 so, I decided to just go back to 3.30 and see if I can resolve it, if it can be resolved, that is.


----------



## iNeri

ManofGod1000 said:


> It did not, unfortunately.  I have to run the ram at 2400 for it to go away and Zen CBS settings do not work on the 4.41 so, I decided to just go back to 3.30 and see if I can resolve it, if it can be resolved, that is.


Hi.

That problem have a workaround.

First enter to bios> select asrock oc mode> input your RAM stable know settings> save and reboot to bios > select AMD CSB oc mode and your RAM settings will remain and now you can configure your p-states, BGS, etc without touch ram settings on CSB menu wich 5uck 

Yes, know its a pain but i think its worth it because this bios require less voltage for cpu. (from 1.39 to 1.375 v on vcore sensor and 1.375 to 1.362 on SVI sensor.)


----------



## numlock66

New BIOS 4.60 -=> http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


----------



## Misant

Nice, thx for the info .
Any changelog somewhere ?


----------



## numlock66

Misant said:


> Nice, thx for the info .
> Any changelog somewhere ?


Changelog? What is that? uhauah aways minimal info on changelog http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php


----------



## iNeri

Excelent work Asrock.

Time to test.... Again  it's seem that asrock settings and Amd CSB are fixed now?

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thesis

Something feels wrong with the new 4.60 bios. 
I apply the same settings that i've been using for my 4.0Ghz-3333Mhz(with fast timings) overclock since bios 3.00, only this time i am limited to 3.6Ghz max when i boot to windows.
Some monitoring programs such as hwinfo or aida do not report 'real' clocks on every boot, or do not even show the bios date and version.
Glitch or something on my end?


----------



## icomrade

4.60 memory and cache benchmark is the same as 4.41, much lower than 4.40.


----------



## 010101

in my case csb oc dont downclock the frecuency or something has change?


----------



## numlock66

Thesis said:


> Something feels wrong with the new 4.60 bios.
> I apply the same settings that i've been using for my 4.0Ghz-3333Mhz(with fast timings) overclock since bios 3.00, only this time i am limited to 3.6Ghz max when i boot to windows.
> Some monitoring programs such as hwinfo or aida do not report 'real' clocks on every boot, or do not even show the bios date and version.
> Glitch or something on my end?


I had some of this problems when CSM was disabled.



icomrade said:


> 4.60 memory and cache benchmark is the same as 4.41, much lower than 4.40.


The same for me.


----------



## Thesis

numlock66 said:


> I had some of this problems when CSM was disabled.


All my devices natively support UEFI and previous bios versions+CSM disabled worked ok, so i doubt is that.
Nonetheless thanks for the reply.

I have since reverted to 4.40 bios and all is back to normal again. Waiting for more user feedback before flashing again.


----------



## thomasck

icomrade said:


> 4.60 memory and cache benchmark is the same as 4.41, much lower than 4.40.


Gonna try here to see if it happens!

4.40 3066










4.60 3066










4.60 3200


----------



## Zendal

'WAT' Indeed. About the same performance loss for me.


----------



## thomasck

Zendal said:


> 'WAT' Indeed. About the same performance loss for me.


I don't get it, seriously. I can't go over 3850mhz(pstate or uefi), new bios gives lower performance.. what is about to me now is lowering the vcpu at 3850 until gets unstable. Now I'm at 1.325v, was 1.35v. going down and testing. Tomorrow I'll drop one more step and "Aida it" for a couple of hours again.. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Handrox

I just upgraded the system to the new P4.60 BIOS, again the transfer rates are far below normal, almost 5000MB less than in version 4.40 of the Taichi X370 BIOS. The latencies are also slightly higher, appreciably higher ..

PD: As far as overclocking is concerned, everything remains standardized, using the same frequency and voltage on the R1700X, [email protected] and 3466MHz 100% stable at 1.43v.


----------



## iNeri

Guys. Did you downgrade to 3.30 Bios from 4.40 to update 4.60 Bios like support page said? 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## christoph

hey guys there's this guide to flash bios, don't know if we get anything out of this since there's no modded bios for our board, you guys want to give it a try and post your results?

http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ectly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html


----------



## christoph

iNeri said:


> Guys. Did you downgrade to 3.30 Bios from 4.40 to update 4.60 Bios like support page said?
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk




does it really say that? isn't if you aren't yet at 4.40?


----------



## 010101

any guide to pstate overcloking? in my case dont down the clocks


----------



## iNeri

christoph said:


> does it really say that? isn't if you aren't yet at 4.40?


I don't have it clear. To my logic should be fine if I update from 4.40 Bios but I'm not sure.

May be that's why we have lower scores in Aida? 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Handrox

iNeri said:


> Guys. Did you downgrade to 3.30 Bios from 4.40 to update 4.60 Bios like support page said?
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


If it does not install at 3.30, it does not even recognize BIOS 4.60 on the pendriver


----------



## christoph

exactly, so if you are already at 4.40 you can just flash directly to 4.60


but there's the guide that says how to flash the bios "correctly", I wonder if it does any difference


one question, I still have not clear if we're to disable HPET in bios as in windows 10


----------



## CharlieWheelie

Has anybody got the Killer SLi mobo and tried the 4.5 or 4.6 Bios ?
And what is the verdict on it ?

Also what temp is maximum for the 1800X ?
I ask because i put some fresh Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut on my H110i.

Then forgot to plug in my Water pump. Ooooops silly me.
Fans were running wild so i started HWInfo up to see what was going on.
I'm sure HWInfo said 152c on CPU (Tctl) just before i hit the switch on PSU.

Everything still works ok, so happy days. I hope


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> I don't have it clear. To my logic should be fine if I update from 4.40 Bios but I'm not sure.
> 
> May be that's why we have lower scores in Aida?
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php said:
Info! Wenn das BIOS 4.xx schon installiert ist, kann direkt upgedatet werden! 

English:
Info! If the BIOS 4.xx is already installed, it can be updated directly!


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, I tried the 4.6 bios but, I am now back on 3.3. Cold boot issue still there, pStates do not work, nothing fixed for me and things are actually worse, for my setup, anyways.


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> Guys. Did you downgrade to 3.30 Bios from 4.40 to update 4.60 Bios like support page said?
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


this is not necessary from 4.40 to 4.60


----------



## Thesis

iNeri said:


> May be that's why we have lower scores in Aida?


With 4.60 bios windows task manager reports cpu speeds up to 3.5-3.6ghz max, even though cpu-z and aida64 report 4.0ghz (same as reported in bios)!
This immediately results in lower benchmark scores in aida64 compared to the ones i get when overclocked to 4.0ghz under 4.40 bios (where windows task manager goes to ~3.99ghz when cpu is stressed).

Could this be it?
I mean, overclocking through bios does not seem to reflect in windows. I use high performance profile in windows power options by the way.


----------



## SuperZan

010101 said:


> any guide to pstate overcloking? in my case dont down the clocks


Be sure to edit the top two P-states, then ensure that you're allowing minimum processor state to drop to 20% or so in your Windows power plan. I've been running a P-state OC without issue since I picked this board up.


----------



## christoph

hi guys one question

what does VDDP voltage, what is the function of this value?


----------



## numlock66

New beta bios 4.61 released!


----------



## Handrox

numlock66 said:


> New beta bios 4.61 released!


just this correction:

Enhance compatibility for Raven CPU with Intel WiFi.


----------



## iNeri

Did you guys notice that all the leaked bench made by AMD of 2700x processor were make on the best mother board?  Yes, our taichi


----------



## freestaler

I did update from P4.40 to L4.61. It looks like that the same problem with the bandwidght still exist. again around 25% less as with P4.40. So the same issue from L4.41 ist now in the L4.61. Could someone with P4.60 do a test with Adia64+?


----------



## Spectre73

freestaler said:


> I did update from P4.40 to L4.61. It looks like that the same problem with the bandwidght still exist. again around 25% less as with P4.40. So the same issue from L4.41 ist now in the L4.61. Could someone with P4.60 do a test with Adia64+?


This is with 32 GB B-Die. I could surely tighten some more timings.


----------



## numlock66

freestaler said:


> I did update from P4.40 to L4.61. It looks like that the same problem with the bandwidght still exist. again around 25% less as with P4.40. So the same issue from L4.41 ist now in the L4.61. Could someone with P4.60 do a test with Adia64+?


Take a look.


----------



## Bugzzz

is it just on this motherboard or could it be a side effect/performance penalty of a patch for meltdown and/or spectre exploits?


----------



## Thesis

freestaler said:


> I did update from P4.40 to L4.61. It looks like that the same problem with the bandwidght still exist. again around 25% less as with P4.40. So the same issue from L4.41 ist now in the L4.61. Could someone with P4.60 do a test with Adia64+?


Just tested with L4.61 bios and it's the same problem as 4.60.
Lower scores in RAM and CPU tests with aida64 when quickly tested ram read and cpu queen tests.
Apparently the problem lies with the fact that the cpu defaults at base clock (3600mhz), even though bios reports the cpu as overclocked ( in my case 4000mhz) and monitor programs report overclocked cpu cores too.

Maybe ram speed is affected somehow as well, i don't know.
Back to 4.40 where all is good, i suppose.


----------



## Thesis

Bugzzz said:


> is it just on this motherboard or could it be a side effect/performance penalty of a patch for meltdown and/or spectre exploits?


That would be a HUGE penalty!!!
No, nothing as simple as that i'm afraid.


----------



## iNeri

Thesis said:


> That would be a HUGE penalty!!!
> No, nothing as simple as that i'm afraid.


But its a big possibility im afraid.

In fact they using bios 4.40 for the 2700x testing....


----------



## numlock66

Bugzzz said:


> is it just on this motherboard or could it be a side effect/performance penalty of a patch for meltdown and/or spectre exploits?


I don't think so because only take place on CBS mode.


----------



## 010101

SuperZan said:


> Be sure to edit the top two P-states, then ensure that you're allowing minimum processor state to drop to 20% or so in your Windows power plan. I've been running a P-state OC without issue since I picked this board up.


Yesss me too but in tha last bios dont downclock  my power plan is fine. En the bios 4.40 works fine


----------



## Handrox

Thesis said:


> Just tested with L4.61 bios and it's the same problem as 4.60.
> Lower scores in RAM and CPU tests with aida64 when quickly tested ram read and cpu queen tests.
> Apparently the problem lies with the fact that the cpu defaults at base clock (3600mhz), even though bios reports the cpu as overclocked ( in my case 4000mhz) and monitor programs report overclocked cpu cores too.
> 
> Maybe ram speed is affected somehow as well, i don't know.
> Back to 4.40 where all is good, i suppose.


exactly, the transfer rate numbers at 3466MHz are at the 3200MHz level by what I see and the cpu numbers at 4GHz are at par with the same at 3.5GHz-3.6GHz


----------



## Thesis

Handrox said:


> exactly, the transfer rate numbers at 3466MHz are at the 3200MHz level by what I see and the cpu numbers at 4GHz are at par with the same at 3.5GHz-3.6GHz


Right? It just doesn't make any sense.
Some sort of conflict between the older and newer cpu line tech, affecting windows?

From my point of view, unless i see a newer bios version that actually pushes the clocks and timings of my ram further, or i upgrade the cpu to a newer model, i think i'll just stick with the best currently bios for my taichi, which is 4.40. Always tempted to risk testing something new though.


----------



## Handrox

Thesis said:


> Right? It just doesn't make any sense.
> Some sort of conflict between the older and newer cpu line tech, affecting windows?
> 
> From my point of view, unless i see a newer bios version that actually pushes the clocks and timings of my ram further, or i upgrade the cpu to a newer model, i think i'll just stick with the best currently bios for my taichi, which is 4.40. Always tempted to risk testing something new though.



Yes, it sure is some conflict between the old and new models, I believe it is some infinite fabric controller ...


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, I sort of found a way around the cold boot issue, or more of a cheat. Instead of shutting down, I now put my computer to sleep instead. It only draws 8 watts of power and I do not need to wait for the cold boot issue to resolve itself on each boot up now.

Also, I decided to go ahead and set my overclock to 3.925 Ghz, 1.4375 VCore, 1.1v VCCP, OCP and OVP off, cool and quiet on and the Level 3 LLC for the CPU. I know it is not 100% stable but, as long as I can run standard benchmarks and do looping of Heaven without crashing, I am going to be happy with that.

I can do multiple runs of Cinebench 11.5 and 15 in a row without locking up. (I use a Noctua NH-D15 on a 1700X.) Oh, this is all on the 4.40 Bios and that is where I am staying.


----------



## Zendal

Alright! I'm settling with this for now on this system, enough hours invested. Now off to enjoy some FFXV 

[email protected]
Vcore: 1.392 (LVL 3)

F4-3200C14D-16GFX
DRAM: 1.44v (1.42v on BIOS)
VDDP: ~0.900 (0.890 on BIOS)
SOC: 1.025v (LVL 4)
Proc_ODT: 53.3
GDM: ON
Power Down: OFF
BGS: OFF

Bios 4.40


----------



## freestaler

So i did some more test. P4.40 vs. L4.61 Aida64. Both not with CBS. Direct Asrock OC 3,95 Ghz and 3466 same timmings. Sometime some person say, that just a CBS oc problem. In fact, thats not true. In the Asrock Forum, someone reports that SVI reads different CPU Speed for Core0 in 4.6x.. thats correct. But this tool reads different speed aso in 4.4x. So thats aso not the rootcase. Look at the Screenshots.

Lets do some calculation: (100/41932*54262) = 29.404% faster read bandwidth P4.40 as L4.61. To be honest, the results go sometimes up and down around 1%. So i say, the old one is more as 25% faster. i hope asrock fix that error. it exist since L4.41. Maybe some has a contact do Asrock and could send them a note?


----------



## christoph

Zendal said:


> Alright! I'm settling with this for now on this system, enough hours invested. Now off to enjoy some FFXV
> 
> [email protected]
> Vcore: 1.376 (LVL 3)
> 
> F4-3200C14D-16GFX
> DRAM: 1.44v (1.42v on BIOS)
> VDDP: ~0.900 (0.890 on BIOS)
> SOC: 1.0v (LVL 4)
> Proc_ODT: 53.3
> GDM: ON
> Power Down: OFF
> BGS: OFF
> 
> Bios 4.40



what is the VDDP voltage, how do you use it?


----------



## Nevets

Hey....Been awhile since I have been here. After what seems like forever, I have built a new system - in the signature. What a lot of reading. Could have skipped the first 300 pages (3000 post) as they were from the initial release of the Taichi board untill BIOS P3.30 and the issues concerning that part of the growing process. 

Now it's time to focus on P4.40 and on. Have fired her up and played with L4.41 and P4.60, mainly with L4.41. Got the 1800x to 4Ghz stock voltage and the memory to post at 3200 stock voltage and boot into Windows 10. Have I mentioned I hate Windows 10? No stress test yet but I am sure stability is lacking or I got lucky with the CPU, motherboard, and memory. I was initially surprised that I could get my Quad sticks to boot at 3200 in XMP with no issues as of yet.

I do have one issue that concerns me and that is my idle at 50C to 52C. I know that the temp is not that high because if it was, I would feel it through the radiator or the CPU pump. Both are at ambient though. Lots of reading on this and there is much discussion of this issue with the `X` processors it seems. Something about the way the thermals are read by the sensor. If I check the temp on the board under the chip, it reads ambient 30C to 32C at idle. So I do not know what the deal is here with this issue. Kind of concerned to put it under stress until I know this is an actual issue and something I do not have to be concerned about.

All in all, I am very happy with the build and hope to OC this box to the max stable possible.


----------



## Zendal

christoph said:


> what is the VDDP voltage, how do you use it?


I don't know what it does exactly. Some claim fiddling with it a little bit up and down helps, but I just stick to the recommended value from 1usmus' calculator. I might give it a try some day.



Nevets said:


> I do have one issue that concerns me and that is my idle at 50C to 52C. I know that the temp is not that high because if it was, I would feel it through the radiator or the CPU pump. Both are at ambient though. Lots of reading on this and there is much discussion of this issue with the `X` processors it seems. Something about the way the thermals are read by the sensor. If I check the temp on the board under the chip, it reads ambient 30C to 32C at idle. So I do not know what the deal is here with this issue. Kind of concerned to put it under stress until I know this is an actual issue and something I do not have to be concerned about.


Make sure you are reading Tdie and not Tctl


----------



## Nevets

Does not matter. The BIOS shows the same temp at idle. I know that it is probably wrong as the Corsair SW for the pump control says it is 32C but BIOS still reads 50C to 52C. Dr Debug shows the same unless I change the sensor to the board which shows 32C.


----------



## thomasck

Something strange is going on now.. at boot the fans speed up 2x before anything then the system starts to kick in. Anyone else? Bios 4.40, 1800x at 3850mhz and 1.3V.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Handrox

Nevets said:


> Does not matter. The BIOS shows the same temp at idle. I know that it is probably wrong as the Corsair SW for the pump control says it is 32C but BIOS still reads 50C to 52C. Dr Debug shows the same unless I change the sensor to the board which shows 32C.


In the BIOS it informs the temperature of the Tctl, that takes 20ºC above the normal Tdie ..


----------



## iNeri

Also on bios the CPU its on load and the voltage its maxed out all the time, its normal to have high temps on bios.


----------



## Nevets

iNeri said:


> Also on bios the CPU its on load and the voltage its maxed out all the time, its normal to have high temps on bios.


I don`t think so. Idle means that there is no load on the CPU or Memory. So even if voltage is maxed out at stock speeds, the idle temp will not be 50C to 52C. If that was the case, then every board overclocked would have an idle temp of 50C to 52C and this is just not true or the case. Many many people report their idle temps as 28C to 32C.


----------



## Zendal

Nevets said:


> I don`t think so. Idle means that there is no load on the CPU or Memory. So even if voltage is maxed out at stock speeds, the idle temp will not be 50C to 52C. If that was the case, then every board overclocked would have an idle temp of 50C to 52C and this is just not true or the case. Many many people report their idle temps as 28C to 32C.


Welp, my BIOS shows 55 and I'm pretty sure I'm at ~35 Idle. Believe what you want, but that is the 20ºC offset between Tdie and Tctl. If you don't want to believe us just check it yourself with Ryzen Master or HWinfo. Or just go with LN2 cooling


----------



## christoph

Zendal said:


> Welp, my BIOS shows 55 and I'm pretty sure I'm at ~35 Idle. Believe what you want, but that is the 20ºC offset between Tdie and Tctl. If you don't want to believe us just check it yourself with Ryzen Master or HWinfo. Or just go with LN2 cooling


i'm at 27.5


----------



## christoph

Zendal said:


> I don't know what it does exactly. Some claim fiddling with it a little bit up and down helps, but I just stick to the recommended value from 1usmus' calculator. I might give it a try some day.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you are reading Tdie and not Tctl



well, I been playing with the settings a lot, and haven't found any real usage yet


----------



## christoph

Nevets said:


> I don`t think so. Idle means that there is no load on the CPU or Memory. So even if voltage is maxed out at stock speeds, the idle temp will not be 50C to 52C. If that was the case, then every board overclocked would have an idle temp of 50C to 52C and this is just not true or the case. Many many people report their idle temps as 28C to 32C.


yeah that should be correct, is like 2.5 above ambient at idle


----------



## The Sandman

christoph said:


> what is the VDDP voltage, how do you use it?


Give this a read http://www.overclock.net/forum/26291730-post25854.html and a few of the following posts should help.


----------



## iNeri

Well, we have to wait and see how is the behavior of agesa 1.0.0.1a on the CH6 wich its almost released there.

In the meantime bios 4.40 its working great! no reason here to update from agesa 1.0.0.0a


----------



## Nevets

Yes, I am going to revert to either P3.30 or P4.40. They were released the same day but I read that some consider P3.30 better than P4.40. I just do not know which to go to. My board came with P3.20 initially.


----------



## iNeri

Nevets said:


> Yes, I am going to revert to either P3.30 or P4.40. They were released the same day but I read that some consider P3.30 better than P4.40. I just do not know which to go to. My board came with P3.20 initially.


3.30 is better for tight RAM

4.40 for CPU as need less voltage vs agesa 1.0.0.6b


----------



## christoph

Nevets said:


> Yes, I am going to revert to either P3.30 or P4.40. They were released the same day but I read that some consider P3.30 better than P4.40. I just do not know which to go to. My board came with P3.20 initially.





iNeri said:


> 3.30 is better for tight RAM
> 
> 4.40 for CPU as need less voltage vs agesa 1.0.0.6b



yeah, 3.30 was better for me too, could post and surf the net with ram at 3600 with no problems there, the ram was not stable but didn't really had the time to play with it as I updated the bios to 4.40 which it does not even post at 3600, I'm very tempted to flash back to 3.30


----------



## iNeri

I cant do much with my Hynix m-die ICs  so, for me its better 4.40 because i can lower CPU voltage from 1.375 to 1.362 v (SVI sensor)


----------



## bandario

I haven't touched my bios for almost 10 months. In this time my 1800x has been purring away at 4.0Ghz with no trouble other than occasionally cutting power at boot and having to power down the PSU for a minute or so (is this what you are calling a cold boot issue?).

I noticed today that I have missed quite a few updates that actually intended to bring some functionality so I made my way up to 4.6 and couldn't get a stable OC going.

Read the last few pages of this thread and subsequently dropped down to bios 4.40 as it seems better but even still, my OC is failing me. I just had a total power cut whilst transferring some files in windows, haven't even tried gaming yet.

I saw mention of a guide for overclocking some pages back; can anyone point me in that direction?

Current settings:
4000Mhz, 1.4375Vcore, 1.1V VDDP, OCP Off, OVP off and ram @ 3200 as it always has been.

This is driving me nuts; it's been stable at 4Ghz forever!


----------



## iNeri

bandario said:


> I haven't touched my bios for almost 10 months. In this time my 1800x has been purring away at 4.0Ghz with no trouble other than occasionally cutting power at boot and having to power down the PSU for a minute or so (is this what you are calling a cold boot issue?).
> 
> I noticed today that I have missed quite a few updates that actually intended to bring some functionality so I made my way up to 4.6 and couldn't get a stable OC going.
> 
> Read the last few pages of this thread and subsequently dropped down to bios 4.40 as it seems better but even still, my OC is failing me. I just had a total power cut whilst transferring some files in windows, haven't even tried gaming yet.
> 
> I saw mention of a guide for overclocking some pages back; can anyone point me in that direction?
> 
> Current settings:
> 4000Mhz, 1.4375Vcore, 1.1V VDDP, OCP Off, OVP off and ram @ 3200 as it always has been.
> 
> This is driving me nuts; it's been stable at 4Ghz forever!


What cooler do you have? Ryzen is so sensity to temp that if your ambient temp ist higher now, it could be thats the reason of your actual inestability.

1.1 vddp is a lot. Lower it to 1.0 v max.

On 4.40 bios try lower voltage...1.43 V may be its a lot for your cooler and its heating beyond your stability point, lowering and droping temp can make stable your cpu again.


----------



## Zendal

Also, is turning off OVP and OCP a good idea?. Does it limit OC in any way?


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> Also, is turning off OVP and OCP a good idea?. Does it limit OC in any way?


I dont even know if that feature its working. 

Testing the beta bios of agesa 1.0.0.0 i forgot to reset the configured offset voltage (+.2 V) then i use fixed 1.375 V and i ended with 1.6 V in windows xD xD

Yes. OVP and OCP was on ¬¬

Its dont works anyway so....dont care if is on or off ¬¬


----------



## SuperZan

Zendal said:


> Also, is turning off OVP and OCP a good idea?. Does it limit OC in any way?


I'd leave it on unless you're looking to do extreme overclocking or push beyond 1.45v. It's generally a good thing to have active unless you're purposely pushing _well_ beyond the boundaries which isn't generally necessary for 4GHz clocks on Ryzen.


----------



## bandario

iNeri said:


> What cooler do you have? Ryzen is so sensity to temp that if your ambient temp ist higher now, it could be thats the reason of your actual inestability.
> 
> 1.1 vddp is a lot. Lower it to 1.0 v max.
> 
> On 4.40 bios try lower voltage...1.43 V may be its a lot for your cooler and its heating beyond your stability point, lowering and droping temp can make stable your cpu again.


Can't remember the model off the top of my head but I have a dirty big corsair water cooler - temps are totally fine: 24 degrees Tdie, 43 degrees Tctl.


I'll lower the vddp. It seems to have settled a bit now, I played BF1 for over an hour last night without a crash but I still don't fully trust it yet. 

Anyone with a great overclock on the 1800x able to export their OC profile from bios?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, I think I am done with Asrock from here on out. I have owned a 990FX Extreme 4, 990FX Extreme 9 and this X370 Taichi. In all 3 cases, they run solidly and fast at stock settings. However, at least for what I owned, overclocking stinks and the compatibility of memory for my Taichi is also terrible, at least for what I have. 

Therefore, I swapped my Asus Prime X370 Pro motherboard with my R7 1700 into my home computer with my 4 x 8GB GSkill Aegis 3000 MHz DDR4 ram. I have it running at 3.8 GHz and the ram is fully compatible with this board and has no issues, including no cold boot issues, either. I swapped the Taichi into the work computer, along with my R7 1700X and overclocked it to 3.7 GHz with p State overclocking, 2 x 8 GB of Gskill Ripjaws DDR4 2800 ram and that ram works without issue, as long as I just stick with 2 sticks and not 4. 

The thing is, the R7 1700X had no issues getting up to 3.8 GHz on the other Prime X370 Pro I had, before I had swapped that mainboard into a new build for a friend. Oh well, the Taichi in the work computer will be solid for a 24/7 always on computer, just the way it is.


----------



## Zendal

ManofGod1000 said:


> Well, I think I am done with Asrock from here on out. I have owned a 990FX Extreme 4, 990FX Extreme 9 and this X370 Taichi. In all 3 cases, they run solidly and fast at stock settings. However, at least for what I owned, overclocking stinks and the compatibility of memory for my Taichi is also terrible, at least for what I have.
> 
> Therefore, I swapped my Asus Prime X370 Pro motherboard with my R7 1700 into my home computer with my 4 x 8GB GSkill Aegis 3000 MHz DDR4 ram. I have it running at 3.8 GHz and the ram is fully compatible with this board and has no issues, including no cold boot issues, either. I swapped the Taichi into the work computer, along with my R7 1700X and overclocked it to 3.7 GHz with p State overclocking, 2 x 8 GB of Gskill Ripjaws DDR4 2800 ram and that ram works without issue, as long as I just stick with 2 sticks and not 4.
> 
> The thing is, the R7 1700X had no issues getting up to 3.8 GHz on the other Prime X370 Pro I had, before I had swapped that mainboard into a new build for a friend. Oh well, the Taichi in the work computer will be solid for a 24/7 always on computer, just the way it is.


My experience: 
I've tried my 1600X and F4-3200C14D-16GFX with a Prime B350, Prime X370 Pro and this Taichi. Both Asus boards needed 1.384v-1.395v on Vcore to do 4.1Ghz, this Taichi needs 1.36v-1.375v.
On the RAM I got [email protected] on both Primes but couldn't stabilize 3466CL14. Taichi got me to [email protected]


----------



## ManofGod1000

Zendal said:


> My experience:
> I've tried my 1600X and F4-3200C14D-16GFX with a Prime B350, Prime X370 Pro and this Taichi. Both Asus boards needed 1.384v-1.395v on Vcore to do 4.1Ghz, this Taichi needs 1.36v-1.375v.
> On the RAM I got [email protected] on both Primes but couldn't stabilize 3466CL14. Taichi got me to [email protected]


I wish my experience had been the same as yours, but it was just not to be.  Oh well, at least the Taichi works well otherwise and I do not have to run out and spend money on a new board.


----------



## iNeri

ManofGod1000 said:


> I wish my experience had been the same as yours, but it was just not to be.  Oh well, at least the Taichi works well otherwise and I do not have to run out and spend money on a new board.


Your experience have no sense. Did you know that LLC on the Taichi are inverted? Here LLC 1 is the strongest vs LLC5 on asus...May be thats your problem.


----------



## ManofGod1000

iNeri said:


> Your experience have no sense. Did you know that LLC on the Taichi are inverted? Here LLC 1 is the strongest vs LLC5 on asus...May be thats your problem.


Yeah but, none of the LLC levels made any difference whatsoever, once I went beyond 3.7 GHz. And I had set everything from 1 to 2 and also 3 but, nothing beyond 3.7 GHz was obtainable. Just the way it is and in fact, I am up to 3.9 GHz on my R 7 1700 with the Prime X370 Pro, LLC4, phase control set to extreme, Vcore of 1.4v and it is fully stable. (Bios 3401)

Just the way things are on my setup. No PState OCing or Ultra Fastboot on the Asus board though so, there are trade offs. But, the 3000 speed ram was just not going to do it on the Taichi well it has no issues on the Prime. The Taichi will be running 24/7 anyways in my other computer and therefore, no worries.


----------



## christoph

ManofGod1000 said:


> Yeah but, none of the LLC levels made any difference whatsoever, once I went beyond 3.7 GHz. And I had set everything from 1 to 2 and also 3 but, nothing beyond 3.7 GHz was obtainable. Just the way it is and in fact, I am up to 3.9 GHz on my R 7 1700 with the Prime X370 Pro, LLC4, phase control set to extreme, Vcore of 1.4v and it is fully stable. (Bios 3401)
> 
> Just the way things are on my setup. No PState OCing or Ultra Fastboot on the Asus board though so, there are trade offs. But, the 3000 speed ram was just not going to do it on the Taichi well it has no issues on the Prime. The Taichi will be running 24/7 anyways in my other computer and therefore, no worries.



the defalt VDDP voltage for the Taichi is 0.920 as for the Asus ones is 0.96, did you take a look at that too?


----------



## bandario

christoph said:


> the defalt VDDP voltage for the Taichi is 0.920 as for the Asus ones is 0.96, did you take a look at that too?


I originally posted here to say that raising VDDP had given me almost 2 days of stable OC at 3950 but then my computer just flat out turned off with nothing but the browser open.

I am so sick of this board.


----------



## ManofGod1000

christoph said:


> the defalt VDDP voltage for the Taichi is 0.920 as for the Asus ones is 0.96, did you take a look at that too?


Good point.  Yeah, I even upped it to 1.1v with no change, unfortunately.


----------



## iNeri

bandario said:


> I originally posted here to say that raising VDDP had given me almost 2 days of stable OC at 3950 but then my computer just flat out turned off with nothing but the browser open.
> 
> I am so sick of this board.


I think you just lost silicon lottery here, motherboard has nothig to do if the chip can go further. The 95% magic of Oc its on the CPU  The mobo have almost nothing to do there.

May be 1.435 v was too much for your 1800x and degraded?


----------



## TH558

Using 4.60. Same crap as 4.40. Cant run prime @ 3466 without getting "rounding was less than 0.4" error. Would've stayed on bios 3.3 but it failed to boot today. I guess I'll just use lower RAM speeds with this bios and wait 6 years for one that actually works. Seriously..How slow is Asrock. It's like they have one person making and testing (ok maybe not testing) bioses.


----------



## christoph

TH558 said:


> Using 4.60. Same crap as 4.40. Cant run prime @ 3466 without getting "rounding was less than 0.4" error. Would've stayed on bios 3.3 but it failed to boot today. I guess I'll just use lower RAM speeds with this bios and wait 6 years for one that actually works. Seriously..How slow is Asrock. It's like they have one person making and testing (ok maybe not testing) bioses.



not everyone is running 3466


----------



## thomasck

bandario said:


> Can't remember the model off the top of my head but I have a dirty big corsair water cooler - temps are totally fine: 24 degrees Tdie, 43 degrees Tctl.
> 
> 
> I'll lower the vddp. It seems to have settled a bit now, I played BF1 for over an hour last night without a crash but I still don't fully trust it yet.
> 
> Anyone with a great overclock on the 1800x able to export their OC profile from bios?


No great oc here and I gave up. I'm spending more time on bios than in games. Lowered vcpu to 1.3V at 3850. Aida runs around 1 hour, multiples runs on cinebench, no crash, so is enough for me. Would appreciate if someone could share a working oc bios profile file as well.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## IWasDarkling

Still worth buying this motherboard? Any cons?


----------



## burgertime

Anyone know if it's possible to set a pstate0 voltage lower than 1.275 in the Taichi BIOS? I just built my system with a 1700X chip and up until yesterday I've just been using the Ryzen Master tool to find settings that work well for my chip. I've been running at 3.8GHz with the voltage at 1.2625 and appears to be stable after some initial testing. It passes IBT and made it through about 4 hours of AIDA64. So now I'm ready to set my OC in the BIOS so that I don't have to keep rebooting to apply my Ryzen Master settings. Then I'll do some more stress testing with AIDA64 and p95 to see if I need to bump up the voltage another notch or two.

So far I've been able to use the Taichi BIOS to set a fixed OC and boot up to verify it. But now I want to set it up using pstates so that it can fall back to the lower clock when idle (like stock or when I OC with Ryzen Master). But when I try to enter this OC under pstate0 the highest VID it allows is 0x2c for 1.275v. Is there a way to set a higher value to get 1.2625v? Out of curiosity I tried messing with the other pstates and it does allow for lower voltages for them. But for pstate0 if I enter anything higher than 0x2c it just sets it to 0x2c. Any ideas?


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> No great oc here and I gave up. I'm spending more time on bios than in games. Lowered vcpu to 1.3V at 3850. Aida runs around 1 hour, multiples runs on cinebench, no crash, so is enough for me. Would appreciate if someone could share a working oc bios profile file as well.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


As i already said, if CPU its not OC capable the board has nothing to do. Is sad but true.

3.8 Ghz is good, dont bother. Or sell your CPU and wait for Ryzen 2700


----------



## bandario

iNeri said:


> As i already said, if CPU its not OC capable the board has nothing to do. Is sad but true.




This is rubbish. The board is tempermental as hell, and there are plenty of people in here who have taken the exact same chip and chucked it on an ASUS or MSI board and suddenly their lottery ticket pays out consistently? 

Even with zero overclock and everything on auto the ASROCK will still throw a hissyfit every 5th or 6th reboot and turf the ram profile for a lot of people or cut power half way through boot forcing you out to turn it off at the wall for a minute before it will even turn back on...this is with Ryzen specific ram that cost a small fortune and the automatically configured XMP profile.

Every new bios adds more and more customisation options which would be great if they got the last lot working ok first, but as it stands it is just more potential for failure as evidenced by the recent stuff up with the 4.6+ bios performance. Asrock have no idea what they are doing at this point and we are all paying to participate in their beta testing for the next ryzen product line. They rushed this board out the door way before it was ready. 

It was the same with my last Asrock board (890GX Extreme3). It took them a whole new northbridge before they got everything ironed out and by that time the chipset was at end of life. I won't be buying anything from them again no matter how pretty it looks. It is a damn shame because they do a better job of physical construction than all the other manufacturers but they just can't seem to configure it correctly.


----------



## The Sandman

TH558 said:


> Using 4.60. Same crap as 4.40. Cant run prime @ 3466 without getting "rounding was less than 0.4" error. Would've stayed on bios 3.3 but it failed to boot today. I guess I'll just use lower RAM speeds with this bios and wait 6 years for one that actually works. Seriously..How slow is Asrock. It's like they have one person making and testing (ok maybe not testing) bioses.


I'm curious as to what memory kit you're running/attempting 3466 with.
I have Flare-X 1500% HCI and 8 hr P95 stable (among others) with a C6H, 1800x at 3950MHz x 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1T. 
If it would be of any help I'd be happy to share the info I have.

Anyone interested have a look here http://www.overclock.net/forum/26927361-post34370.html


----------



## burgertime

burgertime said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to set a pstate0 voltage lower than 1.275 in the Taichi BIOS?


Ok, figured it out. It turns out the default for pstate1 is 3.0GHz @ 1.275v, so apparently I was trying to run at 3.8 GHz at less than the 3.0 GHz voltage (which I've never seen used). So I turned voltage for pstate1 down to 1.2625v and then it let me turn down the pstate0 voltage as well. Now I can see the clocks at 3.8 during boot up and then scaling back to 2.2 when things reach steady-state. Problem solved.


----------



## bandario

My issues mostly seem to be ocurring at boot or coming out of sleep. Once the system has booted successfully it is rock solid.

I'm playing around with something a bit different:
I have configured the bare minimal in bios: cool'n'quiet off, VDDP 1.0v and RAM set at 3200 and both State settings at LVL 1. Have got Asrock A-tuning implementing the actual overclock at boot with auto voltage, auto everything. So far, so good. Time will tell.


----------



## christoph

bandario said:


> My issues mostly seem to be ocurring at boot or coming out of sleep. Once the system has booted successfully it is rock solid.
> 
> I'm playing around with something a bit different:
> I have configured the bare minimal in bios: cool'n'quiet off, VDDP 1.0v and RAM set at 3200 and both State settings at LVL 1. Have got Asrock A-tuning implementing the actual overclock at boot with auto voltage, auto everything. So far, so good. Time will tell.


you mean LLC at level 1?, I don't know if you should keep it like that


----------



## flearider

hey 
just put bios 4.60 on from bios 4.40
now all I get is the code 07 .. mem related 
gskill 3200 flare cl14
tried the one stick of mem taking battery out all that ,, narda nothing ????
any help ?


----------



## christoph

flearider said:


> hey
> just put bios 4.60 on from bios 4.40
> now all I get is the code 07 .. mem related
> gskill 3200 flare cl14
> tried the one stick of mem taking battery out all that ,, narda nothing ????
> any help ?



maybe was bad flash

did you clear the bios before flashing? 
did you use a usb in FAT32 format?

or are you trying to upload a saved bios settings from 4.40?

you gonna have to clear the bios and input all your setting manually again


----------



## TH558

The Sandman said:


> I'm curious as to what memory kit you're running/attempting 3466 with.
> I have Flare-X 1500% HCI and 8 hr P95 stable (among others) with a C6H, 1800x at 3950MHz x 3466MHz 14-13-13-26-44-1T.
> If it would be of any help I'd be happy to share the info I have.
> 
> Anyone interested have a look here http://www.overclock.net/forum/26927361-post34370.html


I'm using CL16 3600 RipjawsV.
It was pretty much stable with 3.20 @3466 14-13-13-34 GDMenabled. I would get an error at 850% HCI but the system ran fine. Only problem was occasional boot issues. The new bioses seem to have fixed the cold boot problem but my RAM won't run at high speeds anymore.


----------



## bandario

christoph said:


> you mean LLC at level 1?, I don't know if you should keep it like that


Why? Uses more power but less voltage sag = more stable for OC?


----------



## Nevets

Hey, I have my memory at 3333 right now at 1.225V and it has been running Prime and MemTest together with no errors over the last 4 hours. I want to up to the next level of 3466 but I suspect that there are other things beside the voltage that I have to tweak. Still on P4.40. Any suggestions on adjusting other values besides the DRAM voltage? The CPU is running stock right now. Figured that I would try to OC the memory before I started on the CPU.


----------



## christoph

bandario said:


> Why? Uses more power but less voltage sag = more stable for OC?



well, that's why I said "I don't know", there's a lot a discussion going on whether to use lvl 1 or not, cuz they said it causes the voltage to spikes beyond 1.5v to the cpu, a thing that actually none have a real experience with, there's was a problem with Asus board frying some chips, but that was when they were trying to OC the ram so..

I don't know man, but I think is too early to know if its safe or not, but hey someone has to do it




Nevets said:


> Hey, I have my memory at 3333 right now at 1.225V and it has been running Prime and MemTest together with no errors over the last 4 hours. I want to up to the next level of 3466 but I suspect that there are other things beside the voltage that I have to tweak. Still on P4.40. Any suggestions on adjusting other values besides the DRAM voltage? The CPU is running stock right now. Figured that I would try to OC the memory before I started on the CPU.



well, you gonna have to test it by yourself, test the 3466 and find stable settings there and then maybe try 3600, and then you'll have to decide what setup gives you more performance


right now I'm testing the best timings for my 3333 setup and then I'll see what I can get with 3466, I'd try 3600 mhz but don't think I can stabilize that


----------



## The Sandman

TH558 said:


> I'm using CL16 3600 RipjawsV.
> It was pretty much stable with 3.20 @3466 14-13-13-34 GDMenabled. I would get an error at 850% HCI but the system ran fine. Only problem was occasional boot issues. The new bioses seem to have fixed the cold boot problem but my RAM won't run at high speeds anymore.


For me on my C6H I ran into the exact same issue when playing with the latest Bios there too.
No matter what I tried I could not achieve memory stability that I've had for over 6 months on a previous (now current again) memory OC.

Went back to previous Bios and all is well plus I was actually able to gain 25MHz on CPU 
I see it (latest Bios release) fall both ways in the C6H thread. Those with other than B-Die kits seem to have improved performance while B-Die in some cases takes a hit performance wise.

If you haven't already, check out the Ryzen Mem Cal for a starting point and play with MemCadBus/Rtt/VDDP/ProcODT.


----------



## Nevets

christoph said:


> well, you gonna have to test it by yourself, test the 3466 and find stable settings there and then maybe try 3600, and then you'll have to decide what setup gives you more performance
> 
> 
> right now I'm testing the best timings for my 3333 setup and then I'll see what I can get with 3466, I'd try 3600 mhz but don't think I can stabilize that


I was hoping that there was someone else with the same memory and board that I have. I just built this thing and over the weekend while I was camping, toilet broke and half my house got flooded (thank God it was clean water). I have gale force turbines in here trying to dry my walls but the wood floor is totally lost and is going to have to be ripped out from one end of the house to the other. I put the floor in and it is a single monolithic floating floor that goes from one end of the house to the other with no seams, and the carpets in two other rooms are going to have to come out as well. This will require a pack out and needless to say, I have very little time to get things done on the computer. These sticks are supposed to run at 3600 and I need to get them there before my return period passes or else I am stuck the them if they do not clock properly.

Was hoping I did not have to loose the time and return period before I could really crank these memory sticks. Not that I did not want to do it myself, but as you can see, other factors have dictated a different route.


----------



## Mikkinen

Hi, I've oc cpu to [email protected] for months (with all bios), last week I change only my case and my pc is disconnected for 2 days, now my stable oc is [email protected] I've try to clear cmos and flash bios 4.61 but my oc don t return...
Why this degrade?


----------



## Nevets

Mikkinen said:


> Hi, I've oc cpu to [email protected] for months (with all bios), last week I change only my case and my pc is disconnected for 2 days, now my stable oc is [email protected] I've try to clear cmos and flash bios 4.61 but my oc don t return...
> Why this degrade?


How is the air flow? I have read the air flow to both the CPU and Memory are critical. What case did you have and what case do you have now?


----------



## Mikkinen

Nevets said:


> How is the air flow? I have read the air flow to both the CPU and Memory are critical. What case did you have and what case do you have now?


thanks for the help ... The case is made at home (even the previous one) by me ... the new case is compact (40x40 cm 17cm high, with horizontal motherboard, on the front there are 2 radiators inlet, 1 radiator for the cpu (arctic liquid 240 with 4 fans) and a radiator for gpu (corsair H75 with noctua 3000rpm), the exhaust is forced on the rear with the grids on the slots of the pcie, a 92mm fan and PSU.

The temperature is similar to the previous case ... I can try to control the temperature of the VRMs if it were high ...


----------



## Nevets

Mikkinen said:


> thanks for the help ... The case is made at home (even the previous one) by me ... the new case is compact (40x40 cm 17cm high, with horizontal motherboard, on the front there are 2 radiators inlet, 1 radiator for the cpu (arctic liquid 240 with 4 fans) and a radiator for gpu (corsair H75 with noctua 3000rpm), the exhaust is forced on the rear with the grids on the slots of the pcie, a 92mm fan and PSU.
> 
> The temperature is similar to the previous case ... I can try to control the temperature of the VRMs if it were high ...


I think that I would re-flash to the previous BIOS that you were able to OC. I had problems with the new BIOS with my memory not being able to run at 3333 stable on P4.60 and L4.61 until I returned to P4.40


----------



## Mikkinen

Nevets said:


> I think that I would re-flash to the previous BIOS that you were able to OC. I had problems with the new BIOS with my memory not being able to run at 3333 stable on P4.60 and L4.61 until I returned to P4.40


I was stable on 4.40 before changing case, can flash 3.20? Do I've to flash 3.30 before 3.20?


----------



## Nevets

I do not know for sure as there are no instructions. So yes, I would flash to 3.3 before I went to 3.2 even though it is an older BIOS. I would try 4.40 first though and if you are dropping from 4.60/4.61 down to 4.4, you do not need to flash to 3.3

Generally, you want to try the last stable BIOS you were at first.


----------



## flearider

christoph said:


> maybe was bad flash
> 
> did you clear the bios before flashing?
> did you use a usb in FAT32 format?
> 
> or are you trying to upload a saved bios settings from 4.40?
> 
> you gonna have to clear the bios and input all your setting manually again


yeah did everything I could contacted asrock rma time .. 
tho the board is a yr old almost 22/3/18..
so it go's back today ..the only thing I did not check was the mem .. 
but that's g-skill flare 14cl .. and it was fine before the flash


----------



## Mikkinen

Nevets said:


> cut


, ok try to return a 3.20 or 4.40... Thank you!


----------



## Nevets

Mikkinen said:


> , ok try to return a 3.20 or 4.40... Thank you!


I would definitely try 4.40 first.


----------



## christoph

Nevets said:


> I was hoping that there was someone else with the same memory and board that I have. I just built this thing and over the weekend while I was camping, toilet broke and half my house got flooded (thank God it was clean water). I have gale force turbines in here trying to dry my walls but the wood floor is totally lost and is going to have to be ripped out from one end of the house to the other. I put the floor in and it is a single monolithic floating floor that goes from one end of the house to the other with no seams, and the carpets in two other rooms are going to have to come out as well. This will require a pack out and needless to say, I have very little time to get things done on the computer. These sticks are supposed to run at 3600 and I need to get them there before my return period passes or else I am stuck the them if they do not clock properly.
> 
> Was hoping I did not have to loose the time and return period before I could really crank these memory sticks. Not that I did not want to do it myself, but as you can see, other factors have dictated a different route.



this are my timings, use the blue ones where they are noted with 1.1v SOC and 1.37v RAM, these are completely stable; I can boot to 3466 and 3600 as well but I'm working on getting those speed stable, I would say those speed are 90% stable (if that makes any sense) but they are not stable so they just need a little bit more work to make them stable


----------



## christoph

flearider said:


> yeah did everything I could contacted asrock rma time ..
> tho the board is a yr old almost 22/3/18..
> so it go's back today ..the only thing I did not check was the mem ..
> but that's g-skill flare 14cl .. and it was fine before the flash



well post back with your findings


----------



## iNeri

Hi guys, can anyone run this app on 4.60 bios??

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/download-inspectre.html

Here's with 4.40 bios:


----------



## Mikkinen

Nevets said:


> I would definitely try 4.40 first.


After blinking 4.40 I did a quick test with the settings to which it was stable: bclk @ 103 cpu [email protected] ram 3020mhz c16 (for now without modified timings) and seems to be stable. max cpu temp 64°c and 57°c vrm max.
The strange thing seems to bother the custom curve in the bios ... I will do other tests ...


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Hi guys, can anyone run this app on 4.60 bios??
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/download-inspectre.html
> 
> Here's with 4.40 bios:


Yes, the same screen for me with 4.61


----------



## Nevets

christoph said:


> this are my timings, use the blue ones where they are noted with 1.1v SOC and 1.37v RAM, these are completely stable; I can boot to 3466 and 3600 as well but I'm working on getting those speed stable, I would say those speed are 90% stable (if that makes any sense) but they are not stable so they just need a little bit more work to make them stable


Thanks. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## christoph

Nevets said:


> Thanks. I'll give it a shot.



and this are with 3466 mhz now stable just use the blue ones again and SOC 1.125 with LLC lvl 3, RAM at 1.4v VDDP 0.96v 

oh and the procODT just keep it a 60, or AUTO by default sets it at 60


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> Yes, the same screen for me with 4.61


Thanks mate, i suposed that performance lost on caches and memory (aida) was caused by spectre fix because on last MSI bios (tomahawk board) have the same lost but its marked as spectre fixed. Weird.


----------



## Brightmist

Read the last few pages and I see that new AGESA still has growing pains. I'm gonna wait a bit more for a BIOS update I guess. I don't really need it atm since I don't plan on getting a new gen CPU anyway.

My OC is:
P3.10 BIOS
1600X @ 4.0, 1.381V LLC3
RAM @3466C14 (Stilt B-die HQ timings) 1.425V, 3600C16 Trident Z kit
VSOC 1.05V
VDDP 0.85V
BGSAlt Enabled
BGS Disabled
ProcODT 60 Ohms
GDM Off
CR 1T
CPB Off
C6 Off
CSM Off (UEFI Boot is nice and faster. I also feel PC is also more responsive on Windows with this setting and UEFI boot)
Everything else it at default settings and it's been solid for a long while now.


----------



## iNeri

Brightmist said:


> Read the last few pages and I see that new AGESA still has growing pains. I'm gonna wait a bit more for a BIOS update I guess. I don't really need it atm since I don't plan on getting a new gen CPU anyway.
> 
> My OC is:
> P3.10 BIOS
> 1600X @ 4.0, 1.381V LLC3
> RAM @3466C14 (Stilt B-die HQ timings) 1.425V, 3600C16 Trident Z kit
> VSOC 1.05V
> VDDP 0.85V
> BGSAlt Enabled
> BGS Disabled
> ProcODT 60 Ohms
> GDM Off
> CR 1T
> CPB Off
> C6 Off
> CSM Off (UEFI Boot is nice and faster. I also feel PC is also more responsive on Windows with this setting and UEFI boot)
> Everything else it at default settings and it's been solid for a long while now.


Yup, Bios 3.30 with agesa 1.0.0.6b its more stable and mature than new ones. Im only using 4.40 bios because ask me a little less CPU voltage (from 1.375 to 1.362v on SVI2 sensor with LLC2)


----------



## trivenge

Hey folks, update, Asrock sent a formal email stating legal action if we release the third party bios update. At this time, I am jsut solely using it myself. Will upgrade to the new ryzen regardless. Shame but it is what it is.


----------



## iNeri

trivenge said:


> Hey folks, update, Asrock sent a formal email stating legal action if we release the third party bios update. At this time, I am jsut solely using it myself. Will upgrade to the new ryzen regardless. Shame but it is what it is.


What do you mean with "third party Bios"... Like a moded Bios? 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## flearider

trivenge said:


> Hey folks, update, Asrock sent a formal email stating legal action if we release the third party bios update. At this time, I am jsut solely using it myself. Will upgrade to the new ryzen regardless. Shame but it is what it is.


dint think they could do that .yeah it would void the warranty could kill your system but that's up to the end user isn't it ?


----------



## SuperZan

I don't think they could if you're just a person who did it for personal use. Release implies public implies the possibility of hundreds or even thousands of users bricking their boards. Reflect on how that publicity might look for ASRock. I'd be surprised if they didn't try to do _something_, and they're one of the more 'chill' board partners. ASUS might order a drone strike .


----------



## kmac20

I think he means release as to users like us and on one of the BIOS websites were the other beta ones were.


----------



## Kindle

iNeri said:


> Thanks mate, i suposed that performance lost on caches and memory (aida) was caused by spectre fix because on last MSI bios (tomahawk board) have the same lost but its marked as spectre fixed. Weird.


To fix performance losses turn off OC in BIOS (only multiplier, I left voltage untouched) and do the overclock in Ryzen Master. At least that's fixed it for me on MSI B350 PC MATE with AGESA 1.0.0.1a. Now memory read speed is normal, CPU speed is showing correctly in Windows Task Manager, memory test TM5 is working fine (it was promptly crashing if I did the OC in BIOS). So I guess it's just a bug.


----------



## iNeri

Kindle said:


> To fix performance losses turn off OC in BIOS (only multiplier, I left voltage untouched) and do the overclock in Ryzen Master. At least that's fixed it for me on MSI B350 PC MATE with AGESA 1.0.0.1a. Now memory read speed is normal, CPU speed is showing correctly in Windows Task Manager, memory test TM5 is working fine (it was promptly crashing if I did the OC in BIOS). So I guess it's just a bug.


Thanks mate, i will try...Its seem like a bug only with those agesas...damn it AMD ò_ó 

Bu t i think i pass and wait for a new agesa with a fix for that problem.


----------



## Coolasmoo

Just a warning that any bios over 3.30 gives audio issues in BF1 (Overclocked)

If stock all is ok?

Back on 3.30 and all issue gone


----------



## iNeri

Coolasmoo said:


> Just a warning that any bios over 3.30 gives audio issues in BF1 (Overclocked)
> 
> If stock all is ok?
> 
> Back on 3.30 and all issue gone


What kind of issues do you have?


----------



## christoph

want to know too ^^^


----------



## Coolasmoo

iNeri said:


> What kind of issues do you have?


Same as this guy and alot of others

*** Battlefield 1 ***


wierd sound issues at moment, during menu's and loading the music will start up then cut out and change repeatably and during the game the ambient sound/music will glitch and stop briefly then stutter back in.


----------



## CharlieWheelie

Ok after much pain i got BIOS 4.6 stable, i just needed to reinstall it with AfuEfix64.
Using the BIOS to update from 3.4 to 4.6 was making it unstable, very very unstable.
Even 3.4 was better after redoing with AfuEfix64.

Give it a try, might be worth it

EDIT: Also if i use Default setup with Soc on Auto 1.1v+ it sets too i believe.
All is fine, but if i set Soc to 1.1v i instantly get screen corruption. Little white dots every where.


----------



## iNeri

Coolasmoo said:


> Same as this guy and alot of others
> 
> *** Battlefield 1 ***
> 
> 
> wierd sound issues at moment, during menu's and loading the music will start up then cut out and change repeatably and during the game the ambient sound/music will glitch and stop briefly then stutter back in.


Hi mate.

I test it already and no problems so far with audio, all sounds good. Bios 4.40.

The audio driver is the generic windows one.


----------



## Coolasmoo

I used onboard sound and a usb headset and they both had the issue?

I didnt try 4.40 Bios though so that may be ok.

If you ever upgrade higher than 4.40 let me know how you get on.


Edit/ Just loaded in 4.40 and all is good so must be 4.6/1


----------



## iNeri

Coolasmoo said:


> I used onboard sound and a usb headset and they both had the issue?
> 
> I didnt try 4.40 Bios though so that may be ok.
> 
> If you ever upgrade higher than 4.40 let me know how you get on.


I dont have planned to update, 4.40 bios its working great for me 

Did you come from another x370 board? if yes then do a windows clean install.


----------



## Webster200x

@Coolasmoo

I have the same problem and i'm using a dedicated sound card. Its not too bad but every now and then it does it and it can be a bit annoying at times when you aren't sure if your game crashed or its just the sound.

LE: Using bios 4.60


----------



## iNeri

Webster200x said:


> @Coolasmoo
> 
> I have the same problem and i'm using a dedicated sound card. Its not too bad but every now and then it does it and it can be a bit annoying at times when you aren't sure if your game crashed or its just the sound.
> 
> LE: Using bios 4.60


Some users on CH6 thread are reporting that windows is switching power plan to "power saver" May be thats the problem?

Also check out this post:

Nvidia Geforce GameReady 391.24 Driver Download & Discussion


----------



## polkfan

What LLC settings do you guys use on this board i asked this like 300 pages ago lol never got an answer i heard from chew that LLC 1 was the best but seriously what do you guys use???


----------



## christoph

polkfan said:


> What LLC settings do you guys use on this board i asked this like 300 pages ago lol never got an answer i heard from chew that LLC 1 was the best but seriously what do you guys use???



LLC 3


----------



## kmac20

I used to use 3, I use 2 now as I find it to be a bit more stable.


----------



## Coolasmoo

Auto seems to work fine here, think that is 5 bit will check later


----------



## iNeri

Coolasmoo said:


> Auto seems to work fine here, think that is 5 bit will check later


I think LLC auto = LLC3....LLC5 have a massive vdroop 

Here i have LLC2 wich is like LLC4 on asus.


----------



## bandario

iNeri said:


> Some users on CH6 thread are reporting that windows is switching power plan to "power saver" May be thats the problem?
> 
> Also check out this post:
> 
> Nvidia Geforce GameReady 391.24 Driver Download & Discussion


I'm tearing my hair out over this one.

I've tried executing "powercfg –restoredefaultschemes" numerous times but I keep ending up stuck back on Balanced power plan and high performance cannot be selected.


----------



## kmac20

iNeri said:


> Some users on CH6 thread are reporting that windows is switching power plan to "power saver" May be thats the problem?
> 
> Also check out this post:
> 
> Nvidia Geforce GameReady 391.24 Driver Download & Discussion


I had HUGE problems with the 391 drivers. I had to roll back to 390. I'm talking like, borderline non functional. Huge FPS drops, crashes, things like HBONOW/Netflix were stuttering insanely bad, etc.


----------



## The Sandman

For those asking, a little more on CPU LLC http://www.overclock.net/forum/25934399-post85.html 

If the Asrock sensors are affected the same way as the C6H what you see in Windows may not be accurate. http://www.overclock.net/forum/26636625-post33373.html 
Use caution when making a call on Vdroop and LLC.


----------



## m4fox90

Updated to P4.60 recently with my 1600X and the G.Skill Ripjaws V 3600, what a world of difference it's made from (I think?) 3.30! way more stable on CPU and memory OC at less voltage. 

Excited for the 2700X and I'm really hoping the overclocking headroom is as high as it looks like.


----------



## christoph

m4fox90 said:


> Updated to P4.60 recently with my 1600X and the G.Skill Ripjaws V 3600, what a world of difference it's made from (I think?) 3.30! way more stable on CPU and memory OC at less voltage.
> 
> Excited for the 2700X and I'm really hoping the overclocking headroom is as high as it looks like.



really? how?


----------



## iNeri

The Sandman said:


> For those asking, a little more on CPU LLC http://www.overclock.net/forum/25934399-post85.html
> 
> If the Asrock sensors are affected the same way as the C6H what you see in Windows may not be accurate. http://www.overclock.net/forum/26636625-post33373.html
> Use caution when making a call on Vdroop and LLC.


Also on CH6 thread they said that our board dont have that problem cause the NUVOTON chip on the taichi its pretty accurate vs the ITE chip on CH6.


----------



## m4fox90

christoph said:


> really? how?


had a lot of trouble booting above 3.85GHz, and it would never do it at a reasonable voltage, usually took near 1.5v (set in BIOS not Ryzen master though) and it would rarely even hold up in cinebench. I think I had a not good Hynix Trident Z RGB kit, and switching to the Samsung Ripjaws may have played a role in this too, but it still wasn't truly stable. The best OC I could drive consistently was between 3.8-3.85. 

But now I can do 3.939 @ 1.44 and 1750 C16 on the RAM with zero trouble. I'm pretty sure I could do better, timings especially, with some tweaking. 

As for the 2700x part of my post, if those are really able to live around 4.4, I'm very excited as that's a big jump.


----------



## polkfan

m4fox90 said:


> had a lot of trouble booting above 3.85GHz, and it would never do it at a reasonable voltage, usually took near 1.5v (set in BIOS not Ryzen master though) and it would rarely even hold up in cinebench. I think I had a not good Hynix Trident Z RGB kit, and switching to the Samsung Ripjaws may have played a role in this too, but it still wasn't truly stable. The best OC I could drive consistently was between 3.8-3.85.
> 
> But now I can do 3.939 @ 1.44 and 1750 C16 on the RAM with zero trouble. I'm pretty sure I could do better, timings especially, with some tweaking.
> 
> As for the 2700x part of my post, if those are really able to live around 4.4, I'm very excited as that's a big jump.



Edit actually tried again and for some reason Ryzen does seem to overclock better with 4.6 vs 3.3 for me i used to be unable to run R15 at 3.9ghz at 1.375V and now it's working plus i ran geekbench 4 benchmark actually seeing scores on my chip that it never got before 

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/7698075

https://s17.postimg.org/ru9sl9nan/R15_score_3.95_Ghz.png


----------



## christoph

m4fox90 said:


> had a lot of trouble booting above 3.85GHz, and it would never do it at a reasonable voltage, usually took near 1.5v (set in BIOS not Ryzen master though) and it would rarely even hold up in cinebench. I think I had a not good Hynix Trident Z RGB kit, and switching to the Samsung Ripjaws may have played a role in this too, but it still wasn't truly stable. The best OC I could drive consistently was between 3.8-3.85.
> 
> But now I can do 3.939 @ 1.44 and 1750 C16 on the RAM with zero trouble. I'm pretty sure I could do better, timings especially, with some tweaking.
> 
> As for the 2700x part of my post, if those are really able to live around 4.4, I'm very excited as that's a big jump.



can you run the AIDA cache and memory benchmark


----------



## m4fox90

christoph said:


> can you run the AIDA cache and memory benchmark


No idea what good results on this would look like, but here you go


----------



## iNeri

m4fox90 said:


> No idea what good results on this would look like, but here you go


I have a similar performance with my cheap hynix m-die 










4.40 bios is better.


----------



## christoph

m4fox90 said:


> No idea what good results on this would look like, but here you go





iNeri said:


> I have a similar performance with my cheap hynix m-die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.40 bios is better.



seems like 4.40 is better


----------



## numlock66

christoph said:


> seems like 4.40 is better


which memory? Hynix? could you share your timings and voltages?


----------



## weebeast

I updated to 4.60 but i can't get pstate to work? My pc keeps running on 3,8 ghz and doesn't downclock. Has others got the same problem? I first couldn't get pstate to work at all, it always went back to auto when i had put my settings on Asrock Tuner?


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> which memory? Hynix? could you share your timings and voltages?


Here's my hynix m-die gskill tridentz 3200-16-18-18-38-2t

1.38 V
1.05 vsoc
0.96 v vddp 
proODT auto


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Here's my hynix m-die gskill tridentz 3200-16-18-18-38-2t
> 
> 1.38 V
> 1.05 vsoc
> 0.96 v vddp
> proODT auto


Thanks, but I'm asking the guy with 3466mhz memory.


----------



## christoph

numlock66 said:


> which memory? Hynix? could you share your timings and voltages?


no those are Samsung E die, want timings? I used the blue ones where they're noted and the voltages are there, these are completely stable in stress test and in games, been using those timings for more than a month now cuz I used to have my ram at 3333 completely stable too


----------



## numlock66

christoph said:


> no those are Samsung E die, want timings? I used the blue ones where they're noted and the voltages are there, these are completely stable in stress test and in games, been using those timings for more than a month now cuz I used to have my ram at 3333 completely stable too


Thanks too, i never saw hynix m-die at 3466mhz, this is the reason.


----------



## Coolasmoo

weebeast said:


> I updated to 4.60 but i can't get pstate to work? My pc keeps running on 3,8 ghz and doesn't downclock. Has others got the same problem? I first couldn't get pstate to work at all, it always went back to auto when i had put my settings on Asrock Tuner?


You have to use AMD CBS to use P-States

ASrock Tuner wont work


----------



## polkfan

I'm actually thinking after all these updates i might be able to get this chip stable at 3.9Ghz which would be nice. 

Never made sense as on my older MSI B350 tomahawk board when memory was set to 2933mhz i could get the CPU to 3.9ghz at 1.35V but the darn VRM ran hot on this board day one it crashed on cinebench now its actually a lot more stable at 1.35V 3.9ghz enough to run a 5min encode test


4.0Ghz 1.35V booted and ran chrome fine but crashed on first Cinebench test
3.95Ghz 1.35V passed R15 a few times passed geekbench 4, handbrake crashed PC after 1min
3.925Ghz 1.35V failed handbrake after 3min
3.9Ghz 1.35V fail after 7min encode test

Temps are fine didn't go past 64C


----------



## 5hogun

numlock66 said:


> Thanks too, i never saw hynix m-die at 3466mhz, this is the reason.


My hynix mem wont go past 3133. I got cold boot issues at that speed but it was stable though. Those timings on the previous page are impossible on my mem. @iNeri must have some seriously high binned mem.




Coolasmoo said:


> You have to use AMD CBS to use P-States
> 
> ASrock Tuner wont work


Asrock tuner downclocks for me on both 4.41 and 4.61



polkfan said:


> I'm actually thinking after all these updates i might be able to get this chip stable at 3.9Ghz which would be nice.
> 
> Never made sense as on my older MSI B350 tomahawk board when memory was set to 2933mhz i could get the CPU to 3.9ghz at 1.35V but the darn VRM ran hot on this board day one it crashed on cinebench now its actually a lot more stable at 1.35V 3.9ghz enough to run a 5min encode test
> 
> 
> 4.0Ghz 1.35V booted and ran chrome fine but crashed on first Cinebench test
> 3.95Ghz 1.35V passed R15 a few times passed geekbench 4, handbrake crashed PC after 1min
> 3.925Ghz 1.35V failed handbrake after 3min
> 3.9Ghz 1.35V fail after 7min encode test
> 
> Temps are fine didn't go past 64C


I think your problem is that ambitious vcore. Though its probably due to LLC that you were able to run 3.9 on the B350. My 1700 is running 1.39V actual for 3.95 and its pretty stable.


----------



## iNeri

5hogun said:


> My hynix mem wont go past 3133. I got cold boot issues at that speed but it was stable though. Those timings on the previous page are impossible on my mem. @iNeri must have some seriously high binned mem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock tuner downclocks for me on both 4.41 and 4.61
> 
> 
> 
> I think your problem is that ambitious vcore. Though its probably due to LLC that you were able to run 3.9 on the B350. My 1700 is running 1.39V actual for 3.95 and its pretty stable.



I dont think that M-dies are "high binned" ...May be a weaker IMC on your side?? who knows...I have since march 2017 an R7 week 5 and memory are at 3200 mhz since agesa 1.0.0.6 with 3 boards: Asus prime pro then a Gigabyte K7 and now this taichi.


----------



## Zendal

@polkfan 1.395v for my 1600X even though it seemed to work at lower voltages I ended up needed that much to be truly stable so yeah, I think 1.35 is quite ambitious


----------



## Coolasmoo

5hogun said:


> Asrock tuner downclocks for me on both 4.41 and 4.61


No go here with 4.40, Have to use Amd CBS

If I upgrade to any higher bios then battlefield sound craps out.


----------



## iNeri

Coolasmoo said:


> No go here with 4.40, Have to use Amd CBS
> 
> If I upgrade to any higher bios then battlefield sound craps out.


So, 4.40 bios fix your sound problems in BF1? There´s something going on with 4.41 and 4.60 bios...Weird.


----------



## drkCrix

Just wanted to put this out here in-case anyone else is having this issue.

Started having strange issues with World of Tanks/Warships a couple months back. Didn't think too much of it as my ISP isn't the greatest and assumed that they were having routing issues once again, what I had also done was update to the 4.40 Bios (I have since update to the 4.60 bios and then the 4.61 beta with similar results)

Fast forward to Thursday night and I have exhausted all options with my ISP and wargaming support, so I decided to reinstall windows (it had been over a year) and yet had the same results (Horrible ping and disconnects in Tanks and I couldn't even log into Warships)

At some point Thursday night I had enables fast boot and ended up unable to get back into the bios due to slow keyboard detection so I decided to clear the CMOS. Let windows boot up and tried again to load into Warships (was the easiest as I would know right away if there was still and issue) and hold on...I'm in! Ok, lets try a battle....I'm in...ping is good, lets play a few more matches to make sure. Good no issues. Lets try tanks now. Ping is good, 5 matches no disconnects, I think I found the issue, some sort of BIOS issue! Great lets set my CPU and ram back up and problem solved.....Nope!

Went and set my CPU back to 3800 and ram to 3333 like it had been for months without issue (I have had 0 issues with any other game or application) went back to warships....well that's weird its not logging in again.

After several hours of playing with the CPU settings (I had set the memory to 2133 during testing) I discovered that any multiplier change would cause this issue, even just turning off the auto setting and leaving the CPU at the default of 3000 would cause instability.

So with a bit of a hail marry (if I assumed that my CPU was no longer stable outside of stock speeds) I decided to give Ryzen Master a try. So I went into the bios and set voltage and offset to give the CPI 1.325v at load and set the OC to auto. Loaded up the utility, set my speed back to 3800mhz and let it reboot the system. 

It worked. I have been over the course of the weekend been able to play both Tanks and Ships with 0 issues while maintaining my 3800 mhz overclock. I don't know what it is but there is something strange going on with the manual multiplier adjustment in the BIOS. I have submitted a ticket to Asrock in hopes that they can easily reproduce this issue.

I hope I can save someone the headache of this issue if they are also seeing it.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Spectre73

5hogun said:


> Asrock tuner downclocks for me on both 4.41 and 4.61


I am on 4.60 and it does not downclock at all using ASRock Tuner. Can you post a screen? What are your settings?


----------



## 5hogun

iNeri said:


> I dont think that M-dies are "high binned" ...May be a weaker IMC on your side?? who knows...I have since march 2017 an R7 week 5 and memory are at 3200 mhz since agesa 1.0.0.6 with 3 boards: Asus prime pro then a Gigabyte K7 and now this taichi.


Oh, i realised the likely difference lol. I'm running 2x16gb Ripjaw V dimms. So best I can do is 3066 c14... BTW my 1700 is week 10.



Spectre73 said:


> I am on 4.60 and it does not downclock at all using ASRock Tuner. Can you post a screen? What are your settings?


Use manual OC mode and manual cpu freq and voltage. Change the freq to what you want and dont change the voltage. Use offset further down the list for vcore and you should be gucci.


----------



## Handrox

drkCrix said:


> Just wanted to put this out here in-case anyone else is having this issue.
> 
> Started having strange issues with World of Tanks/Warships a couple months back. Didn't think too much of it as my ISP isn't the greatest and assumed that they were having routing issues once again, what I had also done was update to the 4.40 Bios (I have since update to the 4.60 bios and then the 4.61 beta with similar results)
> 
> Fast forward to Thursday night and I have exhausted all options with my ISP and wargaming support, so I decided to reinstall windows (it had been over a year) and yet had the same results (Horrible ping and disconnects in Tanks and I couldn't even log into Warships)
> 
> At some point Thursday night I had enables fast boot and ended up unable to get back into the bios due to slow keyboard detection so I decided to clear the CMOS. Let windows boot up and tried again to load into Warships (was the easiest as I would know right away if there was still and issue) and hold on...I'm in! Ok, lets try a battle....I'm in...ping is good, lets play a few more matches to make sure. Good no issues. Lets try tanks now. Ping is good, 5 matches no disconnects, I think I found the issue, some sort of BIOS issue! Great lets set my CPU and ram back up and problem solved.....Nope!
> 
> Went and set my CPU back to 3800 and ram to 3333 like it had been for months without issue (I have had 0 issues with any other game or application) went back to warships....well that's weird its not logging in again.
> 
> After several hours of playing with the CPU settings (I had set the memory to 2133 during testing) I discovered that any multiplier change would cause this issue, even just turning off the auto setting and leaving the CPU at the default of 3000 would cause instability.
> 
> So with a bit of a hail marry (if I assumed that my CPU was no longer stable outside of stock speeds) I decided to give Ryzen Master a try. So I went into the bios and set voltage and offset to give the CPI 1.325v at load and set the OC to auto. Loaded up the utility, set my speed back to 3800mhz and let it reboot the system.
> 
> It worked. I have been over the course of the weekend been able to play both Tanks and Ships with 0 issues while maintaining my 3800 mhz overclock. I don't know what it is but there is something strange going on with the manual multiplier adjustment in the BIOS. I have submitted a ticket to Asrock in hopes that they can easily reproduce this issue.
> 
> I hope I can save someone the headache of this issue if they are also seeing it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


Here I had the same problem with Overclock in bios 4.41 and later. Problems with the multiplier, with transfer rates of RAM, with the network controller and all this happened when I was overclocking the cpu.


----------



## iNeri

5hogun said:


> Oh, i realised the likely difference lol. I'm running 2x16gb Ripjaw V dimms. So best I can do is 3066 c14... BTW my 1700 is week 10..


Ohh i see. I think your kit es A-die, so, you need a diferent timings. Check out the fast and safe timings from The Stilt here for "AFR"

http://www.overclock.net/forum/26242714-post24134.html

For MFR like mine those timings works like a charm


----------



## 5hogun

iNeri said:


> Ohh i see. I think your kit es A-die, so, you need a diferent timings. Check out the fast and safe timings from The Stilt here for "AFR"
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/26242714-post24134.html
> 
> For MFR like mine those timings works like a charm


Mine are MFR alright, just DR.


----------



## iNeri

5hogun said:


> Mine are MFR alright, just DR.


Thats why...For Hynix m-die dual rank 3066 CL14 its pretty damn good anyway.


----------



## AlphaC

X470 Taichi Ultimate_ hype_!

It's got power/reset button on the Ultimate version.



https://videocardz.com/75753/asrock-x470-taichi-taichi-ultimate-leaked


----------



## iNeri

AlphaC said:


> X470 Taichi Ultimate_ hype_!
> 
> It's got power/reset button on the Ultimate version.
> 
> 
> 
> https://videocardz.com/75753/asrock-x470-taichi-taichi-ultimate-leaked


What the f....???? No heat pipe anymore?  sad. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

Folks, have you experienced better clocks on processor when changed your ram to B-die?


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> Folks, have you experienced better clocks on processor when changed your ram to B-die?


I dont think so, i dont remember any case like that, If you need more frec better sold your actual processor and go for one 2700, 4.2 Ghz for sure.

BTW. Ryzen timing checker is out:

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/

Now ProODT ohms is visible now. For example on my taichi "auto" setting is 60 ohm for this hynix m-die


----------



## polkfan

Ok so on 4.6 bios why is it that when i turn on my PC the wifi doesn't work but when i restart it it does? I had this issue for 2 days in a row now.


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> Ok so on 4.6 bios why is it that when i turn on my PC the wifi doesn't work but when i restart it it does? I had this issue for 2 days in a row now.


Try 4.61 bios. Changelog say something about improve wifi.


----------



## Handrox

iNeri said:


> Try 4.61 bios. Changelog say something about improve wifi.


I will be grateful if you can send some prints of your configuration in the bios to use the [email protected]/1.37v ...


----------



## iNeri

Handrox said:


> I will be grateful if you can send some prints of your configuration in the bios to use the [email protected]/1.37v ...


Sure mate. There you go:


----------



## numlock66

LLC2? what is your vcore on hwinfo on full load? and why did you split your vcore voltage on offset and pstate0 ? seting all the vcore on pstate0 doesn't work?


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> LLC2? what is your vcore on hwinfo on full load? and why did you split your vcore voltage on offset and pstate0 ? seting all the vcore on pstate0 doesn't work?


Its only because i get used to do it that way...At beginnig by changing voltage on p-states result in no down volt and down clock. So, thats why.

vcore sensor 1.36 whitout load and goes up to 1.376 with load.
SVI2 sensor 1.36 whitout load and goes down to 1.35 with load.

I believe that vcore sensor on this board is the correct value.


----------



## Struzzin

Really like this board. 
Got G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-16GVGB
Memory is Hynix M-Die working great. 

I had a question if anyone can help- My Wifi driver is up to date but I still get the: Windows 10 could not identify network proxy settings. 
It is just annoying it cuts out on the internet for a few seconds every few minutes.
Does anyone know what is up ?

Thanks


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Its only because i get used to do it that way...At beginnig by changing voltage on p-states result in no down volt and down clock. So, thats why.
> 
> vcore sensor 1.36 whitout load and goes up to 1.376 with load.
> SVI2 sensor 1.36 whitout load and goes down to 1.35 with load.
> 
> I believe that vcore sensor on this board is the correct value.


Mine only reach 3.9 1.4vcore LLC3, at 86º full load! cooler master masterliquid 240! i had others 2 Ryzen, 1700 and 1700x but i didn't try any overclock! it was a waste!


----------



## iNeri

Struzzin20 said:


> Really like this board.
> Got G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-16GVGB
> Memory is Hynix M-Die working great.
> 
> I had a question if anyone can help- My Wifi driver is up to date but I still get the: Windows 10 could not identify network proxy settings.
> It is just annoying it cuts out on the internet for a few seconds every few minutes.
> Does anyone know what is up ?
> 
> Thanks


Try with 4.61 beta bios. Changelog say improve wifi

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370 Taichi(L4.61)ROM.zip

"Enhance compatibility for Raven CPU with Intel WiFi."


----------



## Struzzin

Thank iNeri

I will see if it helps.


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> Mine only reach 3.9 1.4vcore LLC3, at 86º full load! cooler master masterliquid 240! i had others 2 Ryzen, 1700 and 1700x but i didn't try any overclock! it was a waste!


I think your problem its temp!! 86º its a lot  Is good know that ryzen at 70º+ lose stability.

Here with a kraken x61 push-pull i never go beyond 62º


----------



## Handrox

iNeri said:


> Sure mate. There you go:


thank you so much


----------



## polkfan

If you guys use the sound on this board with a nice pair of cans do you use the 3.5mm connection on the back or the front since Asrock advertises "Impedance Sensing on Front Out port" and "TI® NE5532 Premium Headset Amplifier" i'm assuming the front would be better? 

Asking since i don't have access to my objective 2 dac/amp


----------



## Brightmist

Why are you guys bothering with P-state OC and downclocking, it doesn't change power consumption that much, if all. When CPU is not under load, Ryzen doesn't use much power even it doesn't downclock. So just do a straight up OC and be done with it. Trying to make P-states work is time consuming, not necessary and it generally tends to not work.

I ended up updating to 4.40 and it's about the same as 3.30 for me.
My RAM OC isn't stable anymore 3466C14 Stilt HQ timings so I'm at 3333C14 Stilt HQ timings with and GDM off as always using 1.4V on DRAM, pretty much same with 
3.30 except one notch lower on frequency that is.
CPU frequency seems to have improved as I can boot with 4.1 but couldn't get it stable even with 1.2V on SoC and 1.425V on CPU so I'm at the same 4.0, 1.381V, LLC3 overclock as I was in 3.30. VSoC is at 1.106V now tho(=1.1V in HWinfo) and left VDDP at auto but that shouldn't matter that much. Didn't touch other mobo voltages either.

RAM latency is about same in AIDA. I was at 66 ns with 3466LL when using 3.30 and I'm at 68ns with 3333LL now at 4.40.

This is all HCI and Prime95 stable (overnight, 2000%). Gonna check things out in games when I can but it should be fine.

If anyone got a Ryzen+ on Taichi, please post benchmarks


----------



## numlock66

Brightmist said:


> Why are you guys bothering with P-state OC and downclocking, it doesn't change power consumption that much, if all. When CPU is not under load, Ryzen doesn't use much power even it doesn't downclock. So just do a straight up OC and be done with it. Trying to make P-states work is time consuming, not necessary and it generally tends to not work.
> 
> I ended up updating to 4.40 and it's about the same as 3.30 for me.
> My RAM OC isn't stable anymore 3466C14 Stilt HQ timings so I'm at 3333C14 Stilt HQ timings with and GDM off as always using 1.4V on DRAM, pretty much same with
> 3.30 except one notch lower on frequency that is.
> CPU frequency seems to have improved as I can boot with 4.1 but couldn't get it stable even with 1.2V on SoC and 1.425V on CPU so I'm at the same 4.0, 1.381V, LLC3 overclock as I was in 3.30. VSoC is at 1.106V now tho(=1.1V in HWinfo) and left VDDP at auto but that shouldn't matter that much. Didn't touch other mobo voltages either.
> 
> RAM latency is about same in AIDA. I was at 66 ns with 3466LL when using 3.30 and I'm at 68ns with 3333LL now at 4.40.
> 
> This is all HCI and Prime95 stable (overnight, 2000%). Gonna check things out in games when I can but it should be fine.
> 
> If anyone got a Ryzen+ on Taichi, please post benchmarks /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


I don't share the same opinion as you about pstate, I could achieve the same overclock no matter pstate or fixed clocks on bios 4.40, same voltages, so why not pstate?


----------



## Brightmist

Well, it's OK if you've managed to achieve almost always buggy p-state OC, I said that to people who are bothering themselves with it because of power and heat. It's just not worth it.

Congratulations on your lower performance overclock.


----------



## kmac20

I finally submitted for an RMA on this board.

I keep getting Debug codes and the board wont stop up at least once every day or two. Mainly code 68, chipset initialization problems, although I also get some memory ones (06) VGA (0d) and I even got 0e once which is not even listed on Asrocks site but which I found to be an error for microcode not found, which is ridiculous. This is all in addition to that unique scary experience where when I turned on the computer, only the LEDs on the motherboard light up, and nothing else was powering up that was connected to the board, except the light on the CPU AIO pump. The only other instance of this happening on an Asrock board I found, was actually on another x370 taichi, and the conclusion the thread reached on it was that the board needed to be RMA'd. Never in a decade of building and messing with PCs have I had an experience like that. I thought everything was dead, and it took several restarts of both the CMOS and PC itself before it started working again.

We'll see how this goes. I keep getting micro stutter when the PC is left on for too long as well, which is unberable to play games with, and only resolved by restarting the PC. Since I leave this PC on for extended periods of time (at least 12-18 hours a pop, sometimes a bit longer or shorter depending on the day of the week), I'm just fed up with it not working properly.

Now it has also begun video freezing as well, with audio still going in the background. Nothing can be done to bring it out of this state except a hard reboot.

I guess if its not the board I'll have to RMA something else, but I find it impossible to believe that I can be getting this wide a variety of debug codes (including ones that aren't even listed) and it not be the board, considering I've used a different GPU before I got my 1080 (a 1060) and received less codes but still quite a few, AND having run memtest 86 and HCI memtest to over 1000% and gotten 0 errors as well.

I guess its possible my brand new top end Seasonic PSU could have been dead, but I recently purchased a PSU tester and am going to plug it in later on to make sure. If thats the case I have a backup Corsair HX750, but I doubt very much all of these issues are a bad PSU. 

If its not this, I guess maybe my barely 5 month old GPU could be gone too, but I have another one as I said that I tried and still was getting chipset and memory debugs.

I really hope this sorts it out. If not I guess the next RMA will be to EVGA. I'm about 95% sure its the board though having been through all this and with the research I've done.

I mean comeon, a memory debug, a chipset debug, AND an unlisted debug, which I again believe is for "microcode not found", all within the same day or two span? 

I'm open to any other ideas before I send in an RMA and have to rip apart my PC, including the cable management job I spent hours upon hours doing so it was perfect. Not looking forward to this at all. 

I also use my pc for EVERYTHING, I have no cable box or any TV, I consume all media and do all work on this box, so I'll be kinda lost for probably a week or two without it.


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> If you guys use the sound on this board with a nice pair of cans do you use the 3.5mm connection on the back or the front since Asrock advertises "Impedance Sensing on Front Out port" and "TI NE5532 Premium Headset Amplifier" i'm assuming the front would be better?
> 
> Asking since i don't have access to my objective 2 dac/amp


Hi. I use on board audio. Front panel it's crap.. I use a Logitech g430 headset and volume is too damn low. Even with modded Realtek drivers I never found how to make work that "premium headset amplifier"

I ended using the integrated USB dac that comes with the headset. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> I think your problem its temp!! 86º its a lot  Is good know that ryzen at 70º+ lose stability.
> 
> Here with a kraken x61 push-pull i never go beyond 62º


I discovered that my Ryzen is segfault, this could be the problem only going 3,9ghz at 1.4v and not more. I opened an RMA too.


----------



## kmac20

I promise you segfaulting has nothing to do with your CPU going above a certain frequency.

I have mine on an AIO. It never goes above 55 at load, and I cant get it past 3.8.

These chips don't like to OC a lot. I'm pretty sure it has to do with the IMC.

I have heard from one or two people here that the chips they got that are free from the segfault problem are slower than before. This is all anecdotal.


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> I discovered that my Ryzen is segfault, this could be the problem only going 3,9ghz at 1.4v and not more. I opened an RMA too.


Better wait to the Ryzen 2000 launch. May be they send you a ryzen 2000 for replace 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

iNeri said:


> Hi. I use on board audio. Front panel it's crap.. I use a Logitech g430 headset and volume is too damn low. Even with modded Realtek drivers I never found how to make work that "premium headset amplifier"
> 
> I ended using the integrated USB dac that comes with the headset.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


I don't know what to make out of it actually. I mean you even have 32ohm headphones i'm using AKG K7XX and i find it to be limiting very soon i will be getting my objective 2 back and its gonna be one hell of a day  

I miss it so much


----------



## Archaea

*Thank you!*



iNeri said:


> Sure mate. There you go:



I was able to get a successful 4.0Ghz overclock with your settings - however when I try to change the ram timings manually (16-18-18-36) it's not reflecting accurately in Windows. CPU-Z says I'm running at the rated Mhz I chose in the BIOS, but the timings are much looser than I selected???? Since I can't choose a memory profile from the drop down when AMD CBS is selected - how do I get my memory timings to stick??

See the screenshots below. I choose 16-18-18-36 and I get 16-22-22-51???


----------



## numlock66

Archaea said:


> I was able to get a successful 4.0Ghz overclock with your settings - however when I try to change the ram timings manually (16-18-18-36) it's not reflecting accurately in Windows. CPU-Z says I'm running at the rated Mhz I chose in the BIOS, but the timings are much looser than I selected???? Since I can't choose a memory profile from the drop down when AMD CBS is selected - how do I get my memory timings to stick??


If you need to change the timings you must disable AMD CBS Settings. Aways set the memory settings on Oc Tweaker, save and exit, after change to AMD CBS.


----------



## Archaea

numlock66 said:


> If you need to change the timings you must disable AMD CBS Settings. Aways set the memory settings on Oc Tweaker, save and exit, after change to AMD CBS.


If I take it off AMD CBS then I can't get to 4.0Ghz with inero's settings, and I haven't been able to make the chip run at 4.0Ghz with the ASRock settings.


----------



## numlock66

Archaea said:


> numlock66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you need to change the timings you must disable AMD CBS Settings. Aways set the memory settings on Oc Tweaker, save and exit, after change to AMD CBS.
> 
> 
> 
> If I take it off AMD CBS then I can't g upet to 4.0Ghz with inero's settings, and I haven't been able to make the chip run at 4.0Ghz with the ASRock settings.
Click to expand...

Look you only need to disable CBS to change the memory settings , when the memory settings are ok you change to CBS then the motherboard convert the values to CBS settings automatically, and you can change the pstates to 4ghz overclock.


----------



## Spectre73

Archaea said:


> I was able to get a successful 4.0Ghz overclock with your settings - however when I try to change the ram timings manually (16-18-18-36) it's not reflecting accurately in Windows. CPU-Z says I'm running at the rated Mhz I chose in the BIOS, but the timings are much looser than I selected???? Since I can't choose a memory profile from the drop down when AMD CBS is selected - how do I get my memory timings to stick??
> 
> See the screenshots below. I choose 16-18-18-36 and I get 16-22-22-51???


The values under AMD CBS are Hex values. This is the reason why you better use ASRock OC settings. You can change them under AMD CBS but you need to calculate dec values first, so that the hex settings do not result in the wrong dec values.


----------



## LenFitTech

Hey does anyone know how to get linux nvidia-drivers working on 4.4+ Bios? I'm running gentoo and cannot get them to load at all resulting in a blackscreen/terminal. I want to get get off 3.3 @Contagion , @Diffident



Diffident said:


> It works for me, but I'm not using systemd, I use OpenRC. The one thing it did do was change the name of the network device, so at first I had trouble connecting to my network.


Maybe you can help. If you see this. Thanks


----------



## Diffident

LenFitTech said:


> Hey does anyone know how to get linux nvidia-drivers working on 4.4+ Bios? I'm running gentoo and cannot get them to load at all resulting in a blackscreen/terminal. I want to get get off 3.3 @Contagion , @Diffident
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can help. If you see this. Thanks


What kernel version and nvidia-drivers are you using? The new bios most likely added Spectre and Meltdown mitigation. Support in the kernel for Spectre and Meltdown would be:



Code:


CONFIG_RETPOLINE=y
CONFIG_PAGE_TABLE_ISOLATION=y

You can check out my kernel config if you want, it helped out someone else on the Gentoo Forums that had trouble booting with a Taichi.

.config is for 4.15.15-gentoo. If you're using SystemD you'll need to add SystemD support, I only configured it for OpenRC.


----------



## LenFitTech

Diffident said:


> What kernel version and nvidia-drivers are you using? The new bios most likely added Spectre and Meltdown mitigation. Support in the kernel for Spectre and Meltdown would be:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CONFIG_RETPOLINE=y
> CONFIG_PAGE_TABLE_ISOLATION=y
> 
> You can check out my kernel config if you want, it helped out someone else on the Gentoo Forums that had trouble booting with a Taichi.
> 
> .config is for 4.15.15-gentoo. If you're using SystemD you'll need to add SystemD support, I only configured it for OpenRC.


Are you using nvidia? When I tried the latest bios I would 'lsmod | grep nvidia' and would get nothing.

Im on 4.14.28 with nvidia-drivers 387.34 and using OpenRC now. I'll probably get on 4.15.x later this week since I found a workaround with the nvidia-drivers ebuild so I can stay on 387.34 while having an unsupported kernel (which is more stable than 390 for me). 

I usually just 'genkernel all --menuconfig' and disable nouveau since I'm still a gentoo noob. When I just tried it those options are already checked off.

Really appreciate your input.


----------



## sirmonkey

numlock66 said:


> I discovered that my Ryzen is segfault, this could be the problem only going 3,9ghz at 1.4v and not more. I opened an RMA too.


segfault doesn't really effect your overclock, it's pure dumb luck if you can break 4Ghz.. my 1600 doesn't have segfault and it caps out at 3.8Ghz, the 1700x i built for some one else had segfault but doesn't effect them for what they use it for and hit 4ghz @ 1.45v just fine.


----------



## L0nerism

sirmonkey said:


> segfault doesn't really effect your overclock, it's pure dumb luck if you can break 4Ghz.. my 1600 doesn't have segfault and it caps out at 3.8Ghz, the 1700x i built for some one else had segfault but doesn't effect them for what they use it for and hit 4ghz @ 1.45v just fine.


Definitely got lucky with my post-RMA 1700. (UA 1739SUS vs. 1705PGT) being able to do 4+ GHz. NH-D14 can't handle the 1.35v+ range reaching 80°C and beyond with 100% fan speed. Might be time to go custom water with enough capacity for a future GPU upgrade for absolute silence.


----------



## Diffident

LenFitTech said:


> Are you using nvidia? When I tried the latest bios I would 'lsmod | grep nvidia' and would get nothing.
> 
> Im on 4.14.28 with nvidia-drivers 387.34 and using OpenRC now. I'll probably get on 4.15.x later this week since I found a workaround with the nvidia-drivers ebuild so I can stay on 387.34 while having an unsupported kernel (which is more stable than 390 for me).
> 
> I usually just 'genkernel all --menuconfig' and disable nouveau since I'm still a gentoo noob. When I just tried it those options are already checked off.
> 
> Really appreciate your input.


Yes, I'm using nvidia. I just upgraded to nvidia-drivers-396.18 along with kernel 4.16.1 today. I'm also using BIOS P4.40. 

The problem might be with using genkernel. After upgrading the bios you may need to recompile the kernel with genkernel and build a new initramfs, then emerge nvidia-drivers again. But before the recompile, run menuconfig and check to see if the these Ryzen specific options are checked.

If you want to get your feet wet with Gentoo, you can emerge gentoo-sources with the experimental use flag and compile your own kernel using my config. Getting a working config is the hard part, so you'll be one step ahead. :thumb:


----------



## LenFitTech

Diffident said:


> Yes, I'm using nvidia. I just upgraded to nvidia-drivers-396.18 along with kernel 4.16.1 today. I'm also using BIOS P4.40.
> 
> The problem might be with using genkernel. After upgrading the bios you may need to recompile the kernel with genkernel and build a new initramfs, then emerge nvidia-drivers again. But before the recompile, run menuconfig and check to see if the these Ryzen specific options are checked.
> 
> If you want to get your feet wet with Gentoo, you can emerge gentoo-sources with the experimental use flag and compile your own kernel using my config. Getting a working config is the hard part, so you'll be one step ahead. :thumb:



So I tried the 4.16 git-sources and there was an error about a license or encryption not allowing me to modprobe nvidia. There was also an openrc error about no support for /proc/filesystems. Do you get your kernel from kernel.org or the sources?

I even tried another kernel version (on BIOS 4.40) and nvidia-drivers would be probed automatically but when I started xdm I would just get a flashing screen. Then I downgraded my bios back to where it was and everything worked automatically. So still looking like a bios issue to me. Maybe we have different version CPUs? I had to RMA my original 1700 because of seg-faults. Also you were right about genkernel it did leave a couple options unchecked for ryzen.

Thanks for you .config I would need to change a couple things inside such as ur UUID for cmdline and a couple other things but definitely a good start. I noticed you had intel pstates enabled?

A lot of stuff to keep track of but 4.4 did not work even after a recompile. Especially since my nvidia-drivers would not modprobe on 4.16-git-sources

Again thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Diffident

LenFitTech said:


> So I tried the 4.16 git-sources and there was an error about a license or encryption not allowing me to modprobe nvidia. There was also an openrc error about no support for /proc/filesystems. Do you get your kernel from kernel.org or the sources?
> 
> I even tried another kernel version (on BIOS 4.40) and nvidia-drivers would be probed automatically but when I started xdm I would just get a flashing screen. Then I downgraded my bios back to where it was and everything worked automatically. So still looking like a bios issue to me. Maybe we have different version CPUs? I had to RMA my original 1700 because of seg-faults. Also you were right about genkernel it did leave a couple options unchecked for ryzen.
> 
> Thanks for you .config I would need to change a couple things inside such as ur UUID for cmdline and a couple other things but definitely a good start. I noticed you had intel pstates enabled?
> 
> A lot of stuff to keep track of but 4.4 did not work even after a recompile. Especially since my nvidia-drivers would not modprobe on 4.16-git-sources
> 
> Again thanks for the feedback.



I have a 1700x that seg faults all the time. I'm just dealing with it until the new ones are released.

The flashing screen issue you are having is from using nvidia driver 387.34 with kernel 4.16. Only 396.18 works with kernel 4.16 without THIS patch discussed on nvidia's forums. I had the same problem when kernel 4.16 was first released. I had to go back to 4.15 until nvidia fixed it with the new driver.

I always get my kernel and nvidia drivers from portage and stick with gentoo-sources kernel with the experimental use flag enabled. In Gentoo, many packages are built off of the kernel sources which it looks for in /usr/src/linux. After every kernel update you should run:



Code:


emerge --ask @module-rebuild

 to rebuild any modules, which is necessary for nvidia drivers.


----------



## LenFitTech

Diffident said:


> I have a 1700x that seg faults all the time. I'm just dealing with it until the new ones are released.
> 
> The flashing screen issue you are having is from using nvidia driver 387.34 with kernel 4.16. Only 396.18 works with kernel 4.16 without THIS patch discussed on nvidia's forums. I had the same problem when kernel 4.16 was first released. I had to go back to 4.15 until nvidia fixed it with the new driver.
> 
> I always get my kernel and nvidia drivers from portage and stick with gentoo-sources kernel with the experimental use flag enabled. In Gentoo, many packages are built off of the kernel sources which it looks for in /usr/src/linux. After every kernel update you should run:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> emerge --ask @module-rebuild
> 
> to rebuild any modules, which is necessary for nvidia drivers.


Yup but I also tried it on 4.14.26 with 4.40. Which the nvidia ebuild officially supports. I would end up with a terminal and the drivers loading but flashing screen when xdm started. What are your opinions on that? And I always do the @module-rebuild. Looking like 3.30 is my only choice right now


----------



## Diffident

LenFitTech said:


> Yup but I also tried it on 4.14.26 with 4.40. Which the nvidia ebuild officially supports. I would end up with a terminal and the drivers loading but flashing screen when xdm started. What are your opinions on that? And I always do the @module-rebuild. Looking like 3.30 is my only choice right now


Is there any chance that when you upgrade to 4.40. secure boot is being turned on?


----------



## christoph

Diffident said:


> Is there any chance that when you upgrade to 4.40. secure boot is being turned on?


what? there's always been secure boot


----------



## Diffident

christoph said:


> what? there's always been secure boot


In Linux you have to jump through hoops to get secure boot working since secure boot was only ever intended to work with Windows. When using Linux it's better to turn it off.


----------



## LenFitTech

Diffident said:


> In Linux you have to jump through hoops to get secure boot working since secure boot was only ever intended to work with Windows. When using Linux it's better to turn it off.


Secure boot and fast boot are both disabled. Nvidia driver loads but when xdm starts flashing terminal screen. Back to 3.30. 

On a side note, How has 396.18 been for you? 390 was nothing but constant crashes for me and my work around didnt work for 387.34 on 4.15


----------



## Diffident

LenFitTech said:


> Secure boot and fast boot are both disabled. Nvidia driver loads but when xdm starts flashing terminal screen. Back to 3.30.
> 
> On a side note, How has 396.18 been for you? 390 was nothing but constant crashes for me and my work around didnt work for 387.34 on 4.15


I haven't had any problems with 396 so far. I had a few crashes with 390, but that was only when I use KDE. I didn't have any problems when using Openbox.

Have you looked in your xorg.log for the error? Something with your setup is not configured correctly, we have almost identical systems.


----------



## iNeri

L0nerism said:


> Definitely got lucky with my post-RMA 1700. (UA 1739SUS vs. 1705PGT) being able to do 4+ GHz. NH-D14 can't handle the 1.35v+ range reaching 80°C and beyond with 100% fan speed. Might be time to go custom water with enough capacity for a future GPU upgrade for absolute silence.


Wich LLC do you have? 80° its a lot for 1.35 V with that cooler :S... Must be around 70° low's

Did you try to use a better thermal compound?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

Taichi X470 out now!~ (incl ultimate)

https://www.asrock.com/microsite/AMD400/index.asp

haha, after look this site, i think i want cancel to sold my old X370 taichi and replace with this new one (Taichi X470)..not worth to upgrade with small improvement like that! )


----------



## christoph

lastraiyzen99X2 said:


> Taichi X470 out now!~ (incl ultimate)
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/microsite/AMD400/index.asp
> 
> haha, after look this site, i think i want cancel to sold my old X370 taichi and replace with this new one (Taichi X470)..not worth to upgrade with small improvement like that! )



yeah well, Taichi x370 is going to support Ryzen 2gen so what's really there to improve?


----------



## L0nerism

iNeri said:


> Wich LLC do you have? 80° its a lot for 1.35 V with that cooler :S... Must be around 70° low's
> 
> Did you try to use a better thermal compound?


LLC3 on the Core and SoC. Using a bulk tube of Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 since it was cheap. I should just order another tube of the Noctua paste and use the Ceramique on lower end PCs and power electronics/amps.

1.31875v - Core
1.02500v - SoC


----------



## drkCrix

Put my preorder in on a 2700X, gonna stick with the X370 Taichi though.


----------



## iNeri

L0nerism said:


> LLC3 on the Core and SoC. Using a bulk tube of Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 since it was cheap. I should just order another tube of the Noctua paste and use the Ceramique on lower end PCs and power electronics/amps.
> 
> 1.31875v - Core
> 1.02500v - SoC


That compound is really bad for me  may be thats why your high temps. 

This is much better and is really cheap:

http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/thermal-compound/mastergel-maker/


----------



## L0nerism

iNeri said:


> That compound is really bad for me  may be thats why your high temps.
> 
> This is much better and is really cheap:
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/thermal-compound/mastergel-maker/


After looking at benchmarks I just went with Noctua NT-H1 since it was $6 shipped by Newegg. Not expecting much of a difference. I'd like to be wrong though. 

Edit: Shaved off about 5°C at my current 24/7 3.9 GHz (1.31875v) OC. Have an NH-D15 and 6x Noctua NF-A14s on the way to hopefully shave another degree or two off. This should give me enough headroom for 4 GHz.


----------



## crakej

lastraiyzen99X2 said:


> Taichi X470 out now!~ (incl ultimate)
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/microsite/AMD400/index.asp
> 
> haha, after look this site, i think i want cancel to sold my old X370 taichi and replace with this new one (Taichi X470)..not worth to upgrade with small improvement like that! )


I'm thinking of updating my motherboard to the TaiChi x470. I wondered what your experience of the TaiChi is - do you get regular bios updates? Do you have any interactions with the ASRock devs? Are you happy with the board?

I just thought I'd check this thread out and see what you thought  I do like what I'm seeing especially with all the menus enabled in your bios.....


----------



## kmac20

crakej said:


> I'm thinking of updating my motherboard to the TaiChi x470. I wondered what your experience of the TaiChi is - do you get regular bios updates? Do you have any interactions with the ASRock devs? Are you happy with the board?
> 
> I just thought I'd check this thread out and see what you thought  I do like what I'm seeing especially with all the menus enabled in your bios.....



Honestly bro my experience has been not so good.

Asrock tech support is terrible. Their documentation is terrible. The board has lots of options: none of which are clearly labeled or give any indication as to what they do. For example, if you didn't know before hand that they do LLC backwards there's no way to know. They have removed things like BankSwap in recent BIOS updates. 

Yeah, this board has arguably the BEST VRMs, but what does it matter if the chip can't go that far anyway, and when 90% of the options in the UEFI are not clearly explained either partially or fully. You can have a thousand options in the UEFI but without documentation basic things that you need to do a basic overclock such as LLC not being described in detail (5 on other boards being 1 on this board, for example). 

This isn't even talking about the constant POST codes I get or anything else. 

If you're expecting timely BIOS updates go elsewhere too, as despite this being their flagship board, they released a BIOS update BEGINNING OF SEPTEMBER, and then the next one that we got wasn't until FEBRUARY, so basically just shy of HALF OF A YEAR, despite there being A LOT of documented bugs, the most notorious being the multi bug. We even had *chew, a power user here who does extreme overclocking buy more than 1 board, SEND THEM a board with a chip and steps how to replicate and fix an issue, and despite this they did not release a bios update until 6 months later. Most people on this page were using a leaked beta BIOS for the majority of this time.


So don't expect timely BIOS updates (5 months to get one on this board), don't expect good documentation, don't expect to understand half of the UEFI settings correctly, but if you want top notch physical components its a great board. Unfortunately those problems make it so that it's hard to get all you can out of the board in the first place.


----------



## crakej

kmac20 said:


> Honestly bro my experience has been not so good.
> 
> Asrock tech support is terrible. Their documentation is terrible. The board has lots of options: none of which are clearly labeled or give any indication as to what they do. For example, if you didn't know before hand that they do LLC backwards there's no way to know. They have removed things like BankSwap in recent BIOS updates.
> 
> Yeah, this board has arguably the BEST VRMs, but what does it matter if the chip can't go that far anyway, and when 90% of the options in the UEFI are not clearly explained either partially or fully. You can have a thousand options in the UEFI but without documentation basic things that you need to do a basic overclock such as LLC not being described in detail (5 on other boards being 1 on this board, for example).
> 
> This isn't even talking about the constant POST codes I get or anything else.
> 
> If you're expecting timely BIOS updates go elsewhere too, as despite this being their flagship board, they released a BIOS update BEGINNING OF SEPTEMBER, and then the next one that we got wasn't until FEBRUARY, so basically just shy of HALF OF A YEAR, despite there being A LOT of documented bugs, the most notorious being the multi bug. We even had *chew, a power user here who does extreme overclocking buy more than 1 board, SEND THEM a board with a chip and steps how to replicate and fix an issue, and despite this they did not release a bios update until 6 months later. Most people on this page were using a leaked beta BIOS for the majority of this time.
> 
> 
> So don't expect timely BIOS updates (5 months to get one on this board), don't expect good documentation, don't expect to understand half of the UEFI settings correctly, but if you want top notch physical components its a great board. Unfortunately those problems make it so that it's hard to get all you can out of the board in the first place.


Thanks for your honesty. I have always found that none of the companies are willing to put any effort into their documentation explaining bios settings.....the manuals are always crap. I've spoken with chew before - i'm guessing he will not have been too happy.

It's a shame to hear this because the boards look just great on paper. Personally, I thrive on working out how new things work, and love that all the settings are exposed, but if board has problems and ASRock are slow to fix, this could be the deal breaker for me...


----------



## kmac20

I love having all the settings, the problem is when the majority of them have ZERO DESCRIPTION AS TO WHAT THEY DO? Like, literally nothing? It's hard to take advantage of features when you don't even know precisely what they do. I mean the regular overclocking settings and timing settings are normal enough, but then theres like dozens maybe a hundred other settings that have literally 0 description ANYWHERE. Either online or in the actual manual.

I WILL SAY THIS FOR GIGABYTE: All gigabyte boards I have EVER BOUGHT, have INSANELY GOOD DOCUMENTATION. I've made this comparison before:

Taichi manual: 110 pages, only about 19 are in English, the other 90 the same information repeated in a bunch of other languages. Pages do not have detailed diagram of board, nor any description of features, and it is mostly a quick start guide.

Gigabyte manual: 110 pages, ALL ARE IN ENGLISH, with COMPLETE ACCURATE BOARD DIAGRAMS (broken down into smaller ones as well), LIST OF ALL DEBUG CODES IN THE BACK, TROUBLESHOOTING STEP GUIDE (Very simple like basic logic gate questions: Does board power: <-Yes\\No-> type deal, where you follow the steps to figure out basic issues, but its nice that its even there), LISTING OF ALMOST EVERY FEATURE AND SETTING IN THE BIOS, with at least a MINIMUM DESCRIPTION FOR WHAT IT DOES (even if the description itself doesn't help you understand it, it STILL HAS ONE FOR EVERY SETTING).

So yeah, maybe I've been spoiled by Gigabyte boards and their documentation, but this was literally like....like I remember when i put this rig together and I busted out the motherboard manual planning to read it a bit to get as much info as I could, and then finding out that there is not only no useful diagram for helping find the correct stuff like fan headers, front case headers, etc, but also NO DEBUG CODES? (***! so if my PC isn't working and I cannot get onto the internet, I cant even find out what the code I'm getting means? Basically makes the DEBUG CODES all but useless if you dont know what they are), and then after reading those 20 pages or so REALIZED THAT THAT WAS THE ENTIRE MANUAL, and that the next 20 pages were devoted to repeating the same stuff in Spanish, then German, Japanese, Indian, etc etc etc etc?

Yeah, maybe I've been spoiled by good documentation. But for something as COMPLEX AS A MOTHERBOARD, with LOTS OF INFORMATION USEFUL TO BEING ABLE TO OPERATE IT, DIAGNOSE ISSUES, AND UNDERSTAND WHAT NON LABELLED SETTINGS DO?


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

crakej said:


> I'm thinking of updating my motherboard to the TaiChi x470. I wondered what your experience of the TaiChi is - do you get regular bios updates? Do you have any interactions with the ASRock devs? Are you happy with the board?
> 
> I just thought I'd check this thread out and see what you thought  I do like what I'm seeing especially with all the menus enabled in your bios.....


yep, im already update bios on my X370 until Bios 4.60 now, and of course im happy with this mobo, thats why i said earlier, i want cancel to sold this old X370 and replace with X470 taichi hehe.

If i'm upgrade this X370 taichi to X470 taichi, i dont see much improvement from my spending money, except they change RAM increasing from max 3200 to 3400+ only, and additional LAN 10GbE acquantia, which i never used on my daily use (im always use WIFI for using this X370 taichi).

My personal reason, if someday i wanna try X470 motherboard too, maybe i will choose X470 aorus Gaming 7
because :
1. they improve with 10+2 power phase (vcore+soc), and i didnt see this from their all entire X370 lineup.
2. stack fin heatsink on vrm is really cool maaaan!!!, especially for cooling down for vrm temp drop under brutal OC! hehe
3. Audio of course, because im an audiophile guy....their improvement with additional DAC sabre ESS9018Q2C 121dB DNR, make audio out more crystal clear sound ) and this DAC you only can find with zenith extreme mobo!

good job for GIGABYTE!!! and i hope Asrock will make a huge improvement too on X470 Fatality mobo, so i can make some decision which one i choose then, gigabyte or asrock for the next X470 mobo i will buy.

Sorry, those just my opinion for X470 mobo, without underestimated with asrock team,,, im still love with X370 taichi until now! hehehe


----------



## polkfan

Asrock Taichi is for sure the best board for VRM for 200$ with AM4 being supported to 2020 that might matter quite a lot i mean even the 2700X has a higher TDP compared to the 1800X


----------



## Brightmist

@kmac20

LLC graph in BIOS clearly explains what it does so it being backwards is only a problem if you don't know what LLC does.

Fan headers and their power capabilities are clearly explained in documentation.

Debug codes are also in the manual that's supplied with your mobo or you can also download it from Asrock's site if your box is somehow missing it.

Manual is 86 pages long.

I feel you are salty because you failed to realize that you received a lemon board for a long time.

Most of the things you are talking about might be a problem for an inexperienced builder but stuff like front headers are clearly explained and marked in manual and physically marked on mobo, they are universal for all mobos pretty much. Rest of the settings that are unmarked are either universal or AMD specific and they did an OK job at explaining those, you just need to know where to look. Nevermind that some of those settings didn't even exist when mobo was created and were added later with AGESA updates.


----------



## crakej

I found the manual was what I would expect, and 96 pages, and with debug codes. TaiChi is back in the running!


----------



## SuperZan

I've had no issues with the Taichi. I also had a great experience with the Biostar GT7, but that's a board to look at if you want to see a truly pitiful manual, non-existent forum support, and world-class Chinglish. However, their personalised email support was actually rather efficient, so points for that.


----------



## iNeri

No issues here either. Also i come from a Prime pro and later a Giga gaming K7. After hanging around with testing the K7 and taichi i choose this one 

Bios suport has been improve, also they are uploading beta bios on the official support page


----------



## crakej

iNeri said:


> No issues here either. Also i come from a Prime pro and later a Giga gaming K7. After hanging around with testing the K7 and taichi i choose this one
> 
> Bios suport has been improve, also they are uploading beta bios on the official support page


I was having a look at their site today - the forums seem ok - do you mean the tech support area there? It's not hugely busy, but people seem to get answers and I did see beta bios posted. Do ASRock people actually look in on that forum and do you get to feed back to them? It's just that seeing the attention CH6 owners get on here - I really like that. but it's not a deal-breaker. Really they should all have better manuals and tech support - and not just for the top tier boards either.

I do like the x470 TaiChi. It's very well equipped... I will be watching out this week for the reviews! Thanks for your feedback


----------



## iNeri

crakej said:


> I was having a look at their site today - the forums seem ok - do you mean the tech support area there? It's not hugely busy, but people seem to get answers and I did see beta bios posted. Do ASRock people actually look in on that forum and do you get to feed back to them? It's just that seeing the attention CH6 owners get on here - I really like that. but it's not a deal-breaker. Really they should all have better manuals and tech support - and not just for the top tier boards either.
> 
> I do like the x470 TaiChi. It's very well equipped... I will be watching out this week for the reviews! Thanks for your feedback


Here, at the bottom of the page are the beta bios:

https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/#BIOS

Before that asrock send beta bios by PM on their official forums. There are direct contact but the response is slow, never like CH6 support here but is better than nothing


----------



## iNeri

Guys. Did you see this??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=125&v=A6IBeVTwb3E

X370 CH6 with a 2700x = mem's to 3600 mhz CL-14-14-14-30 :EEK:


----------



## crakej

iNeri said:


> Guys. Did you see this??
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=125&v=A6IBeVTwb3E
> 
> X370 CH6 with a 2700x = mem's to 3600 mhz CL-14-14-14-30 :EEK:


Thanks - I deffo found it then. It could be better, but hey, can't have it all... There really weren't that many posts abouit problems with ThaChi - a good thing surely?!

Yes, impressive! I'm still waiting to see how well current boards deal with Ryzen 1 cpus


----------



## iNeri

crakej said:


> Thanks - I deffo found it then. It could be better, but hey, can't have it all... There really weren't that many posts abouit problems with ThaChi - a good thing surely?!
> 
> Yes, impressive! I'm still waiting to see how well current boards deal with Ryzen 1 cpus


I dont think that Ryzen 1 can go further. Obviously Ryzen+ has an improved IMC and thats why its reaching more speed...  we're stuck with 3466CL14 or 3600CL16 max


----------



## crakej

iNeri said:


> I dont think that Ryzen 1 can go further. Obviously Ryzen+ has an improved IMC and thats why its reaching more speed...  we're stuck with 3466CL14 or 3600CL16 max


It can go further for me - my chip will do 4.2GHz @ 1.38v, but on current mb I only get 3200 so that sounds great to me! Also seems XFR2 work on x370 boards with Ryzen 1 as well, not as well as on 470s with 2xxxs but apparently it's still quite impressive. Can't wait until they finally tell us everything!


----------



## crakej

So, are many of you able to run your memory at 3466/3600 on the TaiChi X370?


----------



## DemonAk

Any news about when release new bios on agesa 1.0.0.2a?


----------



## GamesBRs

Has anyone seen any Taichi test with the new generation Ryzen?


----------



## GamesBRs

crakej said:


> So, are many of you able to run your memory at 3466/3600 on the TaiChi X370?



I get 3466Mhz now in a very quiet way, I never got 3600Mhz, but I did not go deep since I use 3466Mhz with very low latencies and I'm satisfied ... but until I get a parameter to that I said, it took some time.


----------



## iNeri

DemonAk said:


> Any news about when release new bios on agesa 1.0.0.2a?


Not yet =( and may be we dont see it soon because they busy with the x470 mobos  

Hope i wrong.


----------



## shaumux

crakej said:


> So, are many of you able to run your memory at 3466/3600 on the TaiChi X370?


I run at 3466 14-14-14 using the parameters from ryzen timing calculator for around 2 months now, haven't seen any problems till now, stress tested for around 2 hours using aida64.


----------



## Brightmist

Was getting 3466C14 The Stilt HQ timings on 3.10 and 3.30 fully stable yet couldn't get it stable at 4.40 so I'm using it as 3333C14 HQ timings now (3600C16 kit).
Stability tests used were HCI %2000+ and Prime v28.10 custom, 128k/128k, in-place FFTs overnight.

It's mostly an IMC issue tho as seen by new gen Ryzen reviews so I'll overclock some more when I get a 3rd gen Ryzen next year or a more stable new BIOS maybe.


----------



## iNeri

Anybody try to ask for beta bios with agesa 1.0.0.2 on the official Asrock ???  Even Gigabyte already release their bios with new agesa.


----------



## DemonAk

iNeri said:


> Anybody try to ask for beta bios with agesa 1.0.0.2 on the official Asrock ???  Even Gigabyte already release their bios with new agesa.


Support answer:
The current AGESA 1.0.0.2a is stilled failed.
and about bugs 4.60,4.61 (rtt and aida cache speeds, tm5 crash with oc cpu):
Due to AGESA code is controlled by AMD, it need to be fixed by AMD. And maybe on next AGESA, but there is no schedule.


----------



## iNeri

DemonAk said:


> Support answer:
> The current AGESA 1.0.0.2a is stilled failed.
> and about bugs 4.60,4.61 (rtt and aida cache speeds, tm5 crash with oc cpu):
> Due to AGESA code is controlled by AMD, it need to be fixed by AMD. And maybe on next AGESA, but there is no schedule.


Sad but true 

Meanwhile 4.40 bios its working great


----------



## RiPLeY78

Yesterday i installed my brand new r7 2700x on my x370 taichi. Bios 4.60. The clippled memory bandwidth seen in aida64 with this bios version in ryzen 1 is not to bee seen with ryzen 2. My G.skill 3200 was about 47000 mb/s in 4.40 and about 40000 mb/s in 4.60 at 14-14-14-28 with a ryzen 5 1600. Now with the 2700x installed, is back to around 46000mb/s, still with 4.60. And I can confirm, BF1 sound stutter bug is still there.

Hope Asrock will publish a bios with new Agesa soon.


----------



## numlock66

ASRock released an beta uefi AGESA 1.0.0.2a for taichi x470.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

RiPLeY78 said:


> Yesterday i installed my brand new r7 2700x on my x370 taichi. Bios 4.60. The clippled memory bandwidth seen in aida64 with this bios version in ryzen 1 is not to bee seen with ryzen 2. My G.skill 3200 was about 47000 mb/s in 4.40 and about 40000 mb/s in 4.60 at 14-14-14-28 with a ryzen 5 1600. Now with the 2700x installed, is back to around 46000mb/s, still with 4.60. And I can confirm, BF1 sound stutter bug is still there.
> 
> Hope Asrock will publish a bios with new Agesa soon.


does it mean Ryzen 2 is bottleneck with Asrock X370 chipset?? so sad if hear that, bcoz im also make an order for r7 2700x now (


----------



## shadowxaero

Anyone have this weird display issue on any of the 4.xx bios? I am using a 1440p monitor. It shows up fine on a 1080p monitor just not 1440p.

I also can't boot from my Samsung XP941 on any of the 4.xx bios. The bios recognizes it, just not as a bootable device.

Edit: Btw I had this same issue on my taichi, ending up returning that one to microcenter because one of the USB ports died. Picked up this board as they had it on sale for the same price as the taichi I was returning.


----------



## RiPLeY78

lastraiyzen99X2 said:


> does it mean Ryzen 2 is bottleneck with Asrock X370 chipset?? so sad if hear that, bcoz im also make an order for r7 2700x now (


I did not say that in my previous post. In Bios version 4.60 and ryzen 1 cpu's, aida64 memory bandwith results were much lower than the ones obtained with previous bios versions. It does not happen with Ryzen 2. And latency for memory is 67ms, much better that the 77-79ms i was getting on the r5 1600 with same memory speed and timings.

For the bottleneck, all I can say by now is Cinebench result for me is 1740-1750 depending on the run. That's about 100 pts less than what we can see in x470+2700x reviews (talking default clocks). But actually x370 taichi is the one with the older bios as we are still stuck with pinnacle Agesa 1.0.0.1a, where every review (and even other x370 boards) are made with agesa 1.0.0.2a. Maybe is also related to boost not working the same way on x370.

Talking of overclock, maybe i had a bad sample or agesa version is keeping my cpu from going up. I can't make it stable at [email protected] (and it is stable at [email protected]), and i saw almost every review getting 4.2ghz sub-1.4v...


----------



## 5hogun

RiPLeY78 said:


> I did not say that in my previous post. In Bios version 4.60 and ryzen 1 cpu's, aida64 memory bandwith results were much lower than the ones obtained with previous bios versions. It does not happen with Ryzen 2. And latency for memory is 67ms, much better that the 77-79ms i was getting on the r5 1600 with same memory speed and timings.
> 
> For the bottleneck, all I can say by now is Cinebench result for me is 1740-1750 depending on the run. That's about 100 pts less than what we can see in x470+2700x reviews (talking default clocks). But actually x370 taichi is the one with the older bios as we are still stuck with pinnacle Agesa 1.0.0.1a, where every review (and even other x370 boards) are made with agesa 1.0.0.2a. Maybe is also related to boost not working the same way on x370.
> 
> Talking of overclock, maybe i had a bad sample or agesa version is keeping my cpu from going up. I can't make it stable at [email protected] (and it is stable at [email protected]), and i saw almost every review getting 4.2ghz sub-1.4v...


Pretty sure the loss in bandwidth has something to do with the Spectre patch they implemented.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

5hogun said:


> Pretty sure the loss in bandwidth has something to do with the Spectre patch they implemented.


or maybe X370 chipset is not powerful enough to handling Ryzen 2 OC, at least same as X470 can do for OC Ryzen2 as we look on review2 about how very good X470 chipset OC Ryzen 2 very well...
hmm...its seem that asrock already forgot or maybe not interest anymore to develop BIOS for X370 chipset! Cryyyyy


----------



## iNeri

lastraiyzen99X2 said:


> or maybe X370 chipset is not powerful enough to handling Ryzen 2 OC, at least same as X470 can do for OC Ryzen2 as we look on review2 about how very good X470 chipset OC Ryzen 2 very well...
> hmm...its seem that asrock already forgot or maybe not interest anymore to develop BIOS for X370 chipset! Cryyyyy


Chipset has nothing to do with oc capabilities. Phases array are wich Taichi ones are more than capable.

As x470 Taichi is pretty much the same as Taichi x370 expect soon the agesa 1.0.0.2a bios for our board. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

iNeri said:


> Chipset has nothing to do with oc capabilities. Phases array are wich Taichi ones are more than capable.
> 
> As x470 Taichi is pretty much the same as Taichi x370 expect soon the agesa 1.0.0.2a bios for our board.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk



Cool...Good to hear that, thanks for info bro!


----------



## RiPLeY78

Woah. I messed a bit with memory oveclock. I managed to get my g.skill 3200 c15 to 3466 16-16-16-35 with no effort. Never managed to go past 3200 with the r5 1600. Aida64 results in 52000 mb/s read and 65ns latency.

Next i will be trying to get 3600 stable. Seems they actually got memory controller much better on these ones.


----------



## pschorr1123

I dropped in my 2700x in today on my Taichi with bios 4.60. At stock the AIDA benchmarks are in line with what they should be but when I manually OCed the AIDA memory throughput was around 15-20% less. I also noticed on stock xfr 2.0 doesn't seem to kick in even though I enabled it in the bios.


----------



## Schussnik

RiPLeY78 said:


> Woah. I messed a bit with memory oveclock. I managed to get my g.skill 3200 c15 to 3466 16-16-16-35 with no effort. Never managed to go past 3200 with the r5 1600. Aida64 results in 52000 mb/s read and 65ns latency.
> 
> Next i will be trying to get 3600 stable. Seems they actually got memory controller much better on these ones.


Same here now using a 2700x compared to a 1700x before.
Not sure I'm 100% stable yet but I'm running my G.Skill Trident Z 3200 C15 2x8GB kit at 3466 16-16-16-35 at the moment.

Aida64 results are:











Compared to 3200 C15


----------



## Schussnik

pschorr1123 said:


> I dropped in my 2700x in today on my Taichi with bios 4.60. At stock the AIDA benchmarks are in line with what they should be but when I manually OCed the AIDA memory throughput was around 15-20% less. I also noticed on stock xfr 2.0 doesn't seem to kick in even though I enabled it in the bios.


I have a doubt as well regarding XFR 2.0 as I've never seen my 2700X pass the 4.2Ghz mark. Could be related to the crappy 4.60 bios, can't wait for a better one!


----------



## pschorr1123

The XFR 2.0 option is buried under Advanced\AMD CBS then choose NBIO common options. You can toggle XFR 2.o on or off and play with 3 settings: PDT Limit, TDC Limit, EDC Limit. The Asus bios has a setting called performance enhancer which adjusts the settings listed for you. I have no clue what to set. Also even with the XFR 2.0 toggled to enabled I saw no difference so I believe it is nerfed for now. Hopefully we won't have to wait too long. I figure a week or 2 for then to spit shine their x470 bios first. Just have to be patient.


----------



## Schussnik

I would have never found it indeed, thanks for the tip!


----------



## RiPLeY78

pschorr1123 said:


> The XFR 2.0 option is buried under Advanced\AMD CBS then choose NBIO common options. You can toggle XFR 2.o on or off and play with 3 settings: PDT Limit, TDC Limit, EDC Limit. The Asus bios has a setting called performance enhancer which adjusts the settings listed for you. I have no clue what to set. Also even with the XFR 2.0 toggled to enabled I saw no difference so I believe it is nerfed for now. Hopefully we won't have to wait too long. I figure a week or 2 for then to spit shine their x470 bios first. Just have to be patient.


I tried to enable the XFR 2.0 option and it even caused an automatic crash when running cinebench in 10 seconds. Yes, seems we will have to wait for new Agesa.


----------



## Schussnik

I've enabled it as well, leaving the PDT/TDC/EDC limit at 0, and no crash when running Cinebench. Even seem to have a gained a few points (1792) but not 100% sure if it is actually doing anything.


----------



## iNeri

Schussnik said:


> I've enabled it as well, leaving the PDT/TDC/EDC limit at 0, and no crash when running Cinebench. Even seem to have a gained a few points (1792) but not 100% sure if it is actually doing anything.


Thanks for the test mate, for now better to stay stock with an 2700x.

Wich cooler do you have? depending of temps and power XFR2 can go to 4.35 ghz.


----------



## Schussnik

I have a Corsair H105 AIO, no issue to report cooling/temperature wise


----------



## weebeast

I tried to get cstate to work but my pc won't downclock anymore since i upgraded from 3.20 (not sure) to 4.61. I also tried 4.41 and 4.60 but i can't get it too work. Can anyone send me their settings?

Thank you!


----------



## Schussnik

I assume you are using a Taichi and if so you cannot use the "Asrock settings" mode in the BIOS for the cstate to work correctly, you have to use the "AMD CBS settings" option. That's what I am using and no problem to report here.


----------



## pschorr1123

After enabling the XFR 2.0 in bios I notice in HWiNFO64 that in the max speed column on far right I will now hit 4.325 on 1 core. I don't think it holds for very long though. I have the MSI Core Frozr L air cooler. I bought it because it was the only cooler back when Ryzen launched that was AM4 compatible out of the box. Also according to a few reviews I had read it was only 2 degrees behind the best noctua at max temps while being $30 less. 

In the Asus forum the CH6 has an option called performance enhancer which will OC the XFR 2.0 settings for you via presets. Also another user had posted that in theory you can leave the chip at stock, OC the XFR 2.0 TDP and Power Limits to get 4.5 on one core with 4.2 on all cores. Sounds exciting, probably need a 360MM AIO Water Cooler though.


----------



## Schussnik

Do you have a specific CPU benchmark to suggest for me to test?
I also have the XFR 2.0 option enabled in the bios (with the values left at 0) and so far in my tests the highest frequency I can see in HWiNFO64 is 4275Mhz.


----------



## pschorr1123

Not really I only notice it in the max speed column but its so short that I never see it in the current column when benching. I have heard that Asrock will be releasing a newer bios based around the 25th, they had too many issues with bios based on AGESA 1.0.0.2a. For more info you can read at the link about XFR 2.0 along with an in depth analysis of Pinnacle Ridge. https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72

I'm on bios 4.60 and if I OC the cpu then my AIDA64 cache and memory throughput is nerfed. I originally was worried that it was due to Spectre mitigation but Asus is using the bios\AGESA with Spectre mitigation without the 20% loss in memory throughput.


----------



## Schussnik

mmm...our bios settings must be quite different or maybe it's because I'm using the "Ryzen Balanced" power plan but my HWINFO64 readings look quite different overall.


----------



## Schussnik

I've run some tests using Cinebench R15 and controlling the amount of threads manually to check the max frequency reached by the core(s). Results are:

1 Thread - Max Core Frequency in HWINFO64 = 4174.3Mhz

2 Threads - Max Core Frequency in HWINFO64 = 4124.2Mhz

4 Threads - Max Core Frequency in HWINFO64 = 4074.3Mhz

8 Threads - Max Core Frequency in HWINFO64 = 3975.0Mhz

16 Threads - Max Core Frequency in HWINFO64 = 3949.4Mhz

So as I suspected I think having the option enabled in the Taichi bios with the other limit settings left at 0 does not enable XFR 2.0 in practice. Or enables it but with zero room to maneuver in terms of extra frequency. At least in my case.


----------



## Schussnik

Interestingly I've run the same set of tests using the Windows "Balanced" power profile rather than the "Ryzen Balanced" one and I get the following:

1 Thread - Max Core Frequency in HWINFO64 = 4224.3Mhz

2 Threads - Max Core Frequency in HWINFO64 = 4174.3Mhz

4 Threads - Max Core Frequency in HWINFO64 = 4074.3Mhz

8 Threads - Max Core Frequency in HWINFO64 = 4049.3Mhz

16 Threads - Max Core Frequency in HWINFO64 = 3949.4Mhz

Does that mean you should no longer be using that power profile with the Ryzen 2xxx series?


----------



## iNeri

Hi guys. If someone is intested how 2700x behave with hynix mdie i run this little tests

I have 2 cores reaching 4.35 ghz here all auto. At idle the max voltage on SVI2 sensor is 1.50v!!  and mobo vcore sensor is 1.488v. LLC auto= LLC5 the softer LLC. 


On load (cinebench, handbrake, IBT) all cores go down to 3.975 Mhz after a few seconds of heavy load, the voltage on load are 1.296v on SVI2 sensor and 1.275v on mobo vcore sensor



















ROTR [email protected] Ghz










ROTR [email protected] mem hynix b die










Test are at 1080p ultra DX11 and memory latency goes from 71ns+ to 66ns+

R7 [email protected] 4ghz










R7 [email protected] stock


----------



## masterkaj

iNeri said:


> Hi guys. If someone is intested how 2700x behave with hynix mdie i run this little tests
> 
> I have 2 cores reaching 4.35 ghz here all auto. At idle the max voltage on SVI2 sensor is 1.50v!!  and mobo vcore sensor is 1.488v. LLC auto= LLC5 the softer LLC.
> 
> 
> On load (cinebench, handbrake, IBT) all cores go down to 3.975 Mhz after a few seconds of heavy load, the voltage on load are 1.296v on SVI2 sensor and 1.275v on mobo vcore sensor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTR [email protected] Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTR [email protected] mem hynix b die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test are at 1080p ultra DX11 and memory latency goes from 71ns+ to 66ns+
> 
> R7 [email protected] 4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R7 [email protected] stock



If you are using the 2700x aren't you supposed to be on the 4.60 bios and not 4.40? Source: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/#CPU


----------



## iNeri

masterkaj said:


> If you are using the 2700x aren't you supposed to be on the 4.60 bios and not 4.40? Source: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/#CPU


Meanwhile agesa is pinnacle pi there's no problem..so 4.40, 4.41, 4.60 and 4.61 bios are all OK for ryzen 2000

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik

That's interesting indeed, you're using a different bios version. I pre-upgrade to 4.60 prior to install my 2700X as I thought it wouldn't work otherwise.


----------



## iNeri

Schussnik said:


> That's interesting indeed, you're using a different bios version. I pre-upgrade to 4.60 prior to install my 2700X as I thought it wouldn't work otherwise.


If the bios have agesa 1.0.0.0a and above then it should be good to go with ryzen 2000


----------



## masterkaj

iNeri said:


> If the bios have agesa 1.0.0.0a then its good to go with ryzen 2000


Interesting, what are the pro's with using 4.40 vs 4.60 though?


----------



## iNeri

masterkaj said:


> Interesting, what are the pro's with using 4.40 vs 4.60 though?


There's something wrong with bios newer than 4.40, in those if you apply manual OC then your memory bandwidth its reduced, with my hynix m-die's i cant afford that cost 

Time Spy:

R7 [email protected] ghz hynix m-die memory

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23417421?











R7 [email protected] hynix m-die memory

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/26236488?


----------



## numlock66

hey @iNeri have you tried anything above 3200? 3333? 3466?


----------



## masterkaj

iNeri said:


> There's something wrong with bios newer than 4.40, in those if you apply manual OC then your memory bandwidth its reduced, with my hynix m-die's i cant afford that cost


Yeah I just updated to 4.60 getting ready for my 2700x, perhaps I should have went with 4.40? I won't be overclocking the CPU though, just setting my DDR to 3333 and tightening timings. I assume the bug only exists for a CPU overclock?


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> hey @iNeri have you tried anything above 3200? 3333? 3466?


Yup, i try 3333 CL18 but latency was slower so i return to 3200 CL16...I never can post this memory beyond 3200 with my ex 1700.. week 5 and week 39



masterkaj said:


> Yeah I just updated to 4.60 getting ready for my 2700x, perhaps I should have went with 4.40? I won't be overclocking the CPU though, just setting my DDR to 3333 and tightening timings. I assume the bug only exists for a CPU overclock?


If you dont have planned to OC manual then 4.60 its good for you.


----------



## RiPLeY78

So 4.40 supports Pinnacle Ridge. Asrock messed it all up! Look in the cpu support list is since 4.60 for pinnacle cpu's:
https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/#CPU

So we are 100% sure 4.40 support 2700x? I don't have the r5 1600 any longer so I need to be sure not to screw it flashing an older bios.


----------



## iNeri

RiPLeY78 said:


> So 4.40 supports Pinnacle Ridge. Asrock messed it all up! Look in the cpu support list is since 4.60 for pinnacle cpu's:
> https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/#CPU
> 
> So we are 100% sure 4.40 support 2700x? I don't have the r5 1600 any longer so I need to be sure not to screw it flashing an older bios.


If 4.40 bios its not compatible then how in the world im running those benchmarks with 4.40 bios?   

100% sure its supported.


----------



## RiPLeY78

Thx, just flashed 4.40. 

For some strange reason, mine still keeps going to 3925 when all cores active. Cinebench still at 1740 points.


----------



## iNeri

RiPLeY78 said:


> Thx, just flashed 4.40.
> 
> For some strange reason, mine still keeps going to 3925 when all cores active. Cinebench still at 1740 points.


Wich cooling do you have?? here a kraken x61 (280mm) push-pull with 2000 rpm fans

My 2700x its on stock at 3975 mhz all cores while cinebench its running.

[email protected] ghz









Stock:


----------



## RiPLeY78

Right now i am just using the prism. But I don't think that's holding it up. Reviews around are using the prism too and they actually get the correct boost.


----------



## Spectre73

@iNeri

Do you have better experiences with the 4.40 BIOS opposed to 4.60? Right now I am on 4.61 and it took a long time to get it play well. It is stable now but I am always in search for tighter timings and in this regard the 4.xx series seems worse than the 3.xx series, at least on summit ridge, where I am at.

What is your experience with 4.40 vs. 4.60/4.61?


----------



## Schussnik

New findings on my end (using bios 4.60), if I leave the Load Line Calibration setting to Auto (I had it set manually to the "lowest" value, Level 5) I can reach higher Turbo frequencies.


----------



## polkfan

lastraiyzen99X2 said:


> does it mean Ryzen 2 is bottleneck with Asrock X370 chipset?? so sad if hear that, bcoz im also make an order for r7 2700x now (







Meh not really its not the chipset its the board.


----------



## Schussnik

Confirmation on my end after a day, having the CPU Load Line Calibration setting to Auto and using the Windows Balanced power profile rather than the Ryzen Balanced one gives me the best results.


----------



## RiPLeY78

Umm. I'm starting to suspect my unit is faulty or at least is a very bad one.

Ryzen Master states EDC (CPU) at 99-100% all the time, no matter what I am doing. I set everytihng default and still it's only capable of 3.925mhz all cores when stressing.Can you please make some screenshots of ryzen master when cinebenching and idle for comparison?. These are mine:

Cinebench:









Idle:


----------



## pschorr1123

Schussnik, Does your CB 15 single and Multi scores reflect that as well? I'm very curious and will try myself as I have the llc on 3 and ryzen balanced. Mine 2700X @stock does 169 single 1740ish multi vs 177ish 1821 multi on CH6. I am confident though once Asrock pushes out bioses with the updated AGESA our stock CB scores will catch up.


----------



## lolekung00

Hi everyone, currently, I'm using asrock x370 pro gaming but since the forum for that motherboard is dead silence, so am going to ask here, 
Did anyone able to use polychrome rgb app on x370 motherboard? When I install it I saw x370 models including Taichi and pro gaming when installing it, thought that we may be able to use it, there are even some files of x370 inside that folder of polychrome rgb . But when I turn it on it just said that Device is not supported


----------



## iNeri

Spectre73 said:


> @iNeri
> 
> Do you have better experiences with the 4.40 BIOS opposed to 4.60? Right now I am on 4.61 and it took a long time to get it play well. It is stable now but I am always in search for tighter timings and in this regard the 4.xx series seems worse than the 3.xx series, at least on summit ridge, where I am at.
> 
> What is your experience with 4.40 vs. 4.60/4.61?


Hi bro, i didnt touch beyond 4.40 bios because the problem with ripple performance on memory when manual OC. In this bios all its working great, the only issue is if i disable advance memory training this bios only recognize 7 cores :S weird.



pschorr1123 said:


> Schussnik, Does your CB 15 single and Multi scores reflect that as well? I'm very curious and will try myself as I have the llc on 3 and ryzen balanced. Mine 2700X @stock does 169 single 1740ish multi vs 177ish 1821 multi on CH6. I am confident though once Asrock pushes out bioses with the updated AGESA our stock CB scores will catch up.


Taichi scores 176 on stock too:

I leave this little test's to compare stock vs 4.2 ghz OC (1.34v vcore sensor 1.32v SVI2 sensor)

https://valid.x86.fr/larm5p

ROTR [email protected] GHz mem hynix M-die










ROTR [email protected] mem hynix M-die










TimeSpy [email protected] GHz hynix m-die memory

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/26246541?










TimeSpy [email protected] hynix m-die memory

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/26236488?










AIDA [email protected] GHz










AIDA [email protected] stock










CINEBENCH [email protected] GHz










CINEBENCH [email protected]


----------



## Schussnik

pschorr1123 said:


> Schussnik, Does your CB 15 single and Multi scores reflect that as well? I'm very curious and will try myself as I have the llc on 3 and ryzen balanced. Mine 2700X @stock does 169 single 1740ish multi vs 177ish 1821 multi on CH6. I am confident though once Asrock pushes out bioses with the updated AGESA our stock CB scores will catch up.


I think it does yes, considering indeed that we don't have the latest AGESA on the Taichi. I get 174 on CB15 single and 1787 on CB15 multi.


----------



## Schussnik

lolekung00 said:


> Hi everyone, currently, I'm using asrock x370 pro gaming but since the forum for that motherboard is dead silence, so am going to ask here,
> Did anyone able to use polychrome rgb app on x370 motherboard? When I install it I saw x370 models including Taichi and pro gaming when installing it, thought that we may be able to use it, there are even some files of x370 inside that folder of polychrome rgb . But when I turn it on it just said that Device is not supported


No idea sorry, zero interest in the RGB feature.


----------



## Schussnik

RiPLeY78 said:


> Umm. I'm starting to suspect my unit is faulty or at least is a very bad one.
> 
> Ryzen Master states EDC (CPU) at 99-100% all the time, no matter what I am doing. I set everytihng default and still it's only capable of 3.925mhz all cores when stressing.Can you please make some screenshots of ryzen master when cinebenching and idle for comparison?. These are mine:
> 
> Cinebench:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle:




Here is what I get, IDLE first then CINEBENCH.


----------



## repoman

Upgraded my 1700X to a 2700X in this board, and like everyone here I'm having some difficulty with turbo working properly. Couple of findings:

- You can set XFR 2.0 power limits. The "precision boost override" mode or whatever they are calling it has the following parameters by default: PPT Limit: 1000W, TDC Limit: 114A, EDC Limit: 168A. In the 4.60 BIOS at least you can set these values which all default to 0 in the BIOS, seemingly effectively unlocking precision boost override. (Doesn't work yet, but maybe some day  )

- My all-core boost was stuck at 3.925GHz like some others here until I changed the OC mode from Asrock setting to AMD CBS setting. Now my all core boost is 4-4.05GHz. Unfortunately single core boost still won't hold anywhere above 4.175, when it should be 4.3-4.35 from my understanding (using a Noctua 12cm tower cooler).

I am a little annoyed that we are 2 agesa versions behind now on this board.


----------



## iNeri

One more test:

GPU at 2050 mhz/ 12,200 mhz

Ryzen [email protected] mem hynix m-die










Ryzen [email protected] GHz mem hynix m-die


----------



## iNeri

Ryzen 2700x stock @ blck 103




















https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/26252270?










GPU @ 2050 mhz/12200 mhz


----------



## RiPLeY78

repoman said:


> Upgraded my 1700X to a 2700X in this board, and like everyone here I'm having some difficulty with turbo working properly. Couple of findings:
> 
> - You can set XFR 2.0 power limits. The "precision boost override" mode or whatever they are calling it has the following parameters by default: PPT Limit: 1000W, TDC Limit: 114A, EDC Limit: 168A. In the 4.60 BIOS at least you can set these values which all default to 0 in the BIOS, seemingly effectively unlocking precision boost override. (Doesn't work yet, but maybe some day  )
> 
> - My all-core boost was stuck at 3.925GHz like some others here until I changed the OC mode from Asrock setting to AMD CBS setting. Now my all core boost is 4-4.05GHz. Unfortunately single core boost still won't hold anywhere above 4.175, when it should be 4.3-4.35 from my understanding (using a Noctua 12cm tower cooler).
> 
> I am a little annoyed that we are 2 agesa versions behind now on this board.


I tried using AMD CBS but still locks at 3925mhz for all cores.

Just watching the results everyone is getting, I'm guessing that with Agesa 1.0.0.1a, all-core boost ranges from 3900-4100mhz depending on tdp room (EDC limit is the factor), thus the different cinebench results we are getting.

Problem is it varies a lot from unit to unit. For example, iNeri is getting 3975Mhz (at least, maybe better, as he is getting a 39.75 multiplier when using the 103bclk) at 1.3v when cinebenching, while my unit is doing 3925Mhz at 1.35v. Schussnik is getting 3950mhz at 1.34375.

So XFR is acting like an "auto-overclock" and there is not a baseline that every cpu is able to do. I mean, there is not such a "stock setting". Different samples hit the tdp ceiling at different clocks, which means that binning is affecting not only our overclock potential, but also our stock performance.

Now I am starting to understand Anandtech results. Maybe they got a superb golden unit for their review, and even at stock, it behaves differently from the rest.


----------



## masterkaj

RiPLeY78 said:


> I tried using AMD CBS but still locks at 3925mhz for all cores.
> 
> Just watching the results everyone is getting, I'm guessing that with Agesa 1.0.0.1a, all-core boost ranges from 3900-4100mhz depending on tdp room (EDC limit is the factor), thus the different cinebench results we are getting.
> 
> Problem is it varies a lot from unit to unit. For example, iNeri is getting 3975Mhz (at least, maybe better, as he is getting a 39.75 multiplier when using the 103bclk) at 1.3v when cinebenching, while my unit is doing 3925Mhz at 1.35v. Schussnik is getting 3950mhz at 1.34375.
> 
> So XFR is acting like an "auto-overclock" and there is not a baseline that every cpu is able to do. I mean, there is not such a "stock setting". Different samples hit the tdp ceiling at different clocks, which means that binning is affecting not only our overclock potential, but also our stock performance.
> 
> Now I am starting to understand Anandtech results. Maybe they got a superb golden unit for their review, and even at stock, it behaves differently from the rest.


So I am playing around with the 2700x I just got today and noticed the same thing. I also think the bios is just too aggressive on auto voltage. I set an offset of -0.05v and my clocks reached 4050 under full load and it still boosted to 4350 in lightly threaded workloads. 

I also gained 5 points in my single thread cinebench score because it boosted to a higher frequency during the test. I’d be interested to see what results other people get by downvolting via offset and keeping everything else the same.


----------



## RiPLeY78

masterkaj said:


> So I am playing around with the 2700x I just got today and noticed the same thing. I also think the bios is just too aggressive on auto voltage. I set an offset of -0.05v and my clocks reached 4050 under full load and it still boosted to 4350 in lightly threaded workloads.
> 
> I also gained 5 points in my single thread cinebench score because it boosted to a higher frequency during the test. I’d be interested to see what results other people get by downvolting via offset and keeping everything else the same.


I'll downvolt via offset later when I'm at home. 

It makes much sense. Manually overclocking, my sample is able to reach the same frequencies as stock at lower voltages, so downvolting via offset should give more tdp room for the boosts to apply.

I'll be back with results.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

polkfan said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIkQCszgW5Q
> 
> Meh not really its not the chipset its the board.


Bottleneck in what area?? X40 vs X370 chipset are only different with X470 already support to StoreMi and Precision boost, meanwhile X370 dont support.

but, what benefit having 'precision boost' if you want to push harder your Ryzen 2700 for set manual OC ??? precision boost automatically is set off when you 'turn on' manual OC Ryzen 2700x.

IMHO, as long as Asrock still support X370 mobo with continuous BIOS update until 2020, i think X370 chipset is much the same its function like X470 chipset, except two other new options that im already said above.

So, go buy Ryzen 2700x...don cancel it!! lol


----------



## freestaler

Could do someone with a X370 Taichi and a Ryzen 2600/2700(x) a memory bandwitdh test with adia64+ and P4.60 or L4.61? We had still the 25% memory bandwidth loss with Bios newer as P4.40 with Ryzen 1xxx. Just post the result, with short info about your settings/ram. Then i will "do" a run with same (or close the same ;-)) mhz and cl to compare if we need more results.


----------



## RiPLeY78

RiPLeY78 said:


> I'll downvolt via offset later when I'm at home.
> 
> It makes much sense. Manually overclocking, my sample is able to reach the same frequencies as stock at lower voltages, so downvolting via offset should give more tdp room for the boosts to apply.
> 
> I'll be back with results.


It has an effect, though not as great as expected. If you apply a negative offset, cpu is able to maintain a higher all core count, but I don't think is TDP now,even though ryzen master says otherwise, it is because of temperature, that you are lowering because of lower voltage.

The sweet point to get a 3950 vs 3925 boost is 63 celsius (in ryzen master, in some other software, it applies a +10 C, so 73). If cpu temperature is below 63, it goes 3950, if ts is 63 or above, it applies 3925Mhz. I suppose there are other steps in the range, but my cpu is always staying between 60-68 right now at stock.

Anyway, stock voltage being supplied for the frequencies seems to be too high in every situation if you leave everything stock, so applying a negative offset is making you get higher boost speeds in general.


----------



## pschorr1123

@freestaler Manual 4200 OC on bios 4.60 vs stock 2700x same bios. The AIDA numbers are significantly lower if you oc at all. I'm using gskill 3600c16 ripjaws V kit B-die

EDIT: by the way I initially bumped up my SOC voltage to 1.125 after dropping in the new chip and found my CB 15 single and multi was low compared to others posted results. I had read another user noticing how much additional heat is caused by bumping up the soc on pinnacle ridge. After reverting my soc voltage to auto my CB15 scores went up from 168 single to 175. Just something to consider.....


----------



## masterkaj

RiPLeY78 said:


> It has an effect, though not as great as expected. If you apply a negative offset, cpu is able to maintain a higher all core count, but I don't think is TDP now,even though ryzen master says otherwise, it is because of temperature, that you are lowering because of lower voltage.
> 
> The sweet point to get a 3950 vs 3925 boost is 63 celsius (in ryzen master, in some other software, it applies a +10 C, so 73). If cpu temperature is below 63, it goes 3950, if ts is 63 or above, it applies 3925Mhz. I suppose there are other steps in the range, but my cpu is always staying between 60-68 right now at stock.
> 
> Anyway, stock voltage being supplied for the frequencies seems to be too high in every situation if you leave everything stock, so applying a negative offset is making you get higher boost speeds in general.


Whether its power or temperature limits, I think we can all agree that the stock "auto" voltage is too high on 4.60. Just by lowering the voltage a bit via offset cools things down and allows for higher clocks. Now there may be some side effect of under volting but I am still P95 small fft and blend stable so far with DDR3333 tight timings. My optimal settings so far:
-Set ram timings, save, then switch to AMD CBS
-Turn on XFR 2, leaving defaults
-Change voltage offset to -0.05v (will try to go lower after I know -0.05v is really stable)
-Everything else is set to AUTO


----------



## freestaler

pschorr1123 said:


> @freestaler Manual 4200 OC on bios 4.60 vs stock 2700x same bios. The AIDA numbers are significantly lower if you oc at all. I'm using gskill 3600c16 ripjaws V kit B-die
> 
> EDIT: by the way I initially bumped up my SOC voltage to 1.125 after dropping in the new chip and found my CB 15 single and multi was low compared to others posted results. I had read another user noticing how much additional heat is caused by bumping up the soc on pinnacle ridge. After reverting my soc voltage to auto my CB15 scores went up from 168 single to 175. Just something to consider.....


Thanks a lot, so it looks like Asrock Taichi X370 has an OC Memory Bandwithd Bug. Hopfully Asrock fix that. i will aso post this finding in the asrock forum.


----------



## Schussnik

Schussnik said:


> I think it does yes, considering indeed that we don't have the latest AGESA on the Taichi. I get 174 on CB15 single and 1787 on CB15 multi.


Just tried running with a -0.05V Vcore offset and I can confirm a slight gain on Cinebench as well.
I get 175 on Single and 1797 on Multi, the main visible difference is that my full all cores load frequency is now 3975Mhz versus 3950Mhz before.


----------



## freestaler

pschorr1123 said:


> @freestaler Manual 4200 OC on bios 4.60 vs stock 2700x same bios. The AIDA numbers are significantly lower if you oc at all. I'm using gskill 3600c16 ripjaws V kit B-die
> 
> EDIT: by the way I initially bumped up my SOC voltage to 1.125 after dropping in the new chip and found my CB 15 single and multi was low compared to others posted results. I had read another user noticing how much additional heat is caused by bumping up the soc on pinnacle ridge. After reverting my soc voltage to auto my CB15 scores went up from 168 single to 175. Just something to consider.....


So, now i did aso some test. you defently right, solong i didnt touch mutli of CPU, the memory bandwidth is well on L.4.61. But if i touch them it, i loss a lot like you. So i did all setting like ram, offset cpu, soc volt so on. and then i did set multi "online" in AMD Master Tool -> That works with no loss on memory bandwidth. Workaround found. i go now on L4.61 with OC on 3,95 my full ramspeed. I still hope that Asrock can fix, but so i shure i can install upcoming AGESA with Spectre fix without loss memory bandwidth. Thanks for your finding again. 

I did attach some result.


----------



## polkfan

lastraiyzen99X2 said:


> Bottleneck in what area?? X40 vs X370 chipset are only different with X470 already support to StoreMi and Precision boost, meanwhile X370 dont support.
> 
> but, what benefit having 'precision boost' if you want to push harder your Ryzen 2700 for set manual OC ??? precision boost automatically is set off when you 'turn on' manual OC Ryzen 2700x.
> 
> IMHO, as long as Asrock still support X370 mobo with continuous BIOS update until 2020, i think X370 chipset is much the same its function like X470 chipset, except two other new options that im already said above.
> 
> So, go buy Ryzen 2700x...don cancel it!! lol


I was answering someone else who was asking that also it appears that official support for XFR2 doesn't exist on X370 though it appears to be an option if the board manufacture supports it 

Lets hope for a new bios update that fixes the lower bandwidth issue with memory and maybe supports XFR2 for the 2000 series CPU's. I'd love to get my hands on one myself


----------



## DemonAk

I returned my ryzen 2700x (batch 1810sus) because not stable at stock (freezes, blue screens), trying bios 4.40, 4.60 nothing help and overheating problems.


----------



## Schussnik

XFR 2.0 is officially supported on X370, it's the Precision Boost Overdrive (PBR) functionality which is not.


----------



## Schussnik

Schussnik said:


> Just tried running with a -0.05V Vcore offset and I can confirm a slight gain on Cinebench as well.
> I get 175 on Single and 1797 on Multi, the main visible difference is that my full all cores load frequency is now 3975Mhz versus 3950Mhz before.


Interesting to note also, in-game where all 8 cores are in use I am now reaching 4025-4050Mhz while previously it was 3950-3975Mhz.


----------



## L0nerism

Last night I decided to try out the latest beta BIOS after being on 3.20a for a few months. Learned my CMK16GX4M2Z3200C16 kit can post at 3600. Not stable at all, but nice to know my 1700 IMC is capable of it. Does seems like I could get 3400 or 3466 stable. I just need to test to see how much voltage is needed on the DIMMs. I was mostly stable at 1.405v for 3400c14 in my short 3 hours of testing with HCI. Will have to tinker with it more on my day off.


----------



## repoman

Thanks for the offset voltage tip. I'm running -0.1V and it really helped my all-core boost clocks -- they stick at 4.1GHz in CB and I get a score of 1849. Single core I'm at 175, so it's not boosting as high as some boards still. This is combined with custom XFR2 parameters in AMD CBS settings matching those of Precision Boost Override -- 1000W PPT, 114A TDC, 168A EDC. Both LLC controls for core and SoC are level 5, since if anything the board provides too much voltage and kills boost potential.

Think I'm happy with this for now, too much lower offset and I'll start to worry about lockups at idle. Let's see what agesa 1.0.0.2a BIOS brings.


----------



## Schussnik

repoman said:


> Thanks for the offset voltage tip. I'm running -0.1V and it really helped my all-core boost clocks -- they stick at 4.1GHz in CB and I get a score of 1849. Single core I'm at 175, so it's not boosting as high as some boards still. This is combined with custom XFR2 parameters in AMD CBS settings matching those of Precision Boost Override -- 1000W PPT, 114A TDC, 168A EDC. Both LLC controls for core and SoC are level 5, since if anything the board provides too much voltage and kills boost potential.
> 
> Think I'm happy with this for now, too much lower offset and I'll start to worry about lockups at idle. Let's see what agesa 1.0.0.2a BIOS brings.


How do you actually enter those Precision Boos Override values in the Bios? I mean if you look at the details for each entry the reference is set to mW, mV and mA. So did you convert the values when you enter them in the Bios (for instance 114A = 114000mA)?


----------



## iNeri

Nice..

Now its time to test UV 

So, -0.1 V should leave spikes to 1.40 max. Will see if my 2700x its capable.


----------



## RiPLeY78

The all core boost seems to work in steps of 6º Celsius each 25Mhz for a full load. So, when full stressing all cores, I have confirmed at least my sample goes like that:

<56º -->3975Mhz
56º-63º -->3950Mhz
63º-69º -->3925Mhz
>69º -->3900Mhz

No tdp or any other factor is involved as long as I see (at least for me, temperature is the limiting factor). No matter what voltage you are using, boost goes up and down according to temperature only. Tested this on both 4.40 and 4.60 and both seems to work the same way.


----------



## Schussnik

Just tried bclk 101 and it seems to work just fine, slight performances increase overall and max boost frequency achieved is now 4392.9Mhz.

Note that this is still with the -0.05 Vcore offset applied.


----------



## iNeri

RiPLeY78 said:


> The all core boost seems to work in steps of 6º Celsius each 25Mhz for a full load. So, when full stressing all cores, I have confirmed at least my sample goes like that:
> 
> <56º -->3975Mhz
> 56º-63º -->3950Mhz
> 63º-69º -->3925Mhz
> >69º -->3900Mhz
> 
> No tdp or any other factor is involved as long as I see (at least for me, temperature is the limiting factor). No matter what voltage you are using, boost goes up and down according to temperature only. Tested this on both 4.40 and 4.60 and both seems to work the same way.


That's why I said the difference in speed for all cores depends on your cooler. I was getting more because my aio.

So. Down volting = less temperatures = more xfr2 frecuency.

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## repoman

Schussnik said:


> How do you actually enter those Precision Boos Override values in the Bios? I mean if you look at the details for each entry the reference is set to mW, mV and mA. So did you convert the values when you enter them in the Bios (for instance 114A = 114000mA)?


Yeah, just multiply by 1000. I think it must be working because I've seen 148W power usage (141W is the stock limit) in HWinfo and Ryzen Master seems to reflect these limits in the percentages it displays.


----------



## iNeri

So, i update my taichi to 4.60 bios as i decide to use XFR2 with undervolt + blck od  as i dont need now manual OC is time to test 4.60 bios.

Well, this board only let me do -0.1v and nothing less. With this offset i have 1.406v max wich is a way better than 1.5v :S :S blck to 101 

So, cinebench is around 1850 points this way vs 1920 points at 4.2 Ghz in multicore is almost the same....The good thing is single core score went up to 182 points vs 176 points with 4.2 Ghz



















vcore sensor its not being read correctly by HWinfo64 with this bios. Not big deal, cpuz does read it fine.


----------



## AlphaC

@*freestaler* : If you're having major latency changes then I'd look at the subtimings. It seems like it's varying between 68 and 70ns and it looks as though all your subtimings remained the same.



Schussnik said:


> New findings on my end (using bios 4.60), if I leave the Load Line Calibration setting to Auto (I had it set manually to the "lowest" value, Level 5) I can reach higher Turbo frequencies.


The Asrock LLC is such that the highest level is 1. Chew* took readings a while ago and determined Level 1 provides exactly what is set in BIOS: i.e. 1.4V in BIOS is 1.4V at socket (no V_Droop).


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

what happened to the Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming topic? I know the boards are similar did they get merged into this?

I just a need a quickie confirmation ACPI HPET is the only hpet option in the bios right theres not one that just says HPET, correct?


----------



## Unoid

Kommando Kodiak said:


> what happened to the Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming topic? I know the boards are similar did they get merged into this?
> 
> I just a need a quickie confirmation ACPI HPET is the only hpet option in the bios right theres not one that just says HPET, correct?


Same, I have the Pro gaming. I suppose using this thread for info works since it's the same exact board except Pro gaming has more features.


----------



## virpz

I think it is fine to use this thread for both boards.

As for HPET make sure it is enabled/disable on both, bios and SO or you may see really bad performance issues.


Open CMD as admin.

Enable HEPT
"bcdedit /set useplatformclock true"

Disable HPET
"bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock"


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

virpz said:


> I think it is fine to use this thread for both boards.
> 
> As for HPET make sure it is enabled/disable on both, bios and SO or you may see really bad performance issues.
> 
> 
> Open CMD as admin.
> 
> Enable HEPT
> "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true"
> 
> Disable HPET
> "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock"


SO? Yeah I've been having an odd bug wherein I get a microstrutter from the FPS dropping down to somewhere either in the 40s or 50 consistently every X seconds on the dime. I'm currently testing whether its bios settigns or not because at first I thought it was HPET but last night it happened even when that was on but when amd cool n quiet was disabled so right now im confirming whether its cool n quiet or not bios settings at all. 

Other odd things that would happen after it it started the stuttering would be if i did an immediate restart my motherboard would hang at post codes 00 and or 64 or 0d . So if its hardware I'm leaning to the CPU but really no clue.


edit* tried the disable value cmd response: An error occurred while attempting to delete the specified data element.
Element not found.
Good I assume, means its off?


----------



## christoph

Kommando Kodiak said:


> SO? Yeah I've been having an odd bug wherein I get a microstrutter from the FPS dropping down to somewhere either in the 40s or 50 consistently every X seconds on the dime. I'm currently testing whether its bios settigns or not because at first I thought it was HPET but last night it happened even when that was on but when amd cool n quiet was disabled so right now im confirming whether its cool n quiet or not bios settings at all.
> 
> Other odd things that would happen after it it started the stuttering would be if i did an immediate restart my motherboard would hang at post codes 00 and or 64 or 0d . So if its hardware I'm leaning to the CPU but really no clue.
> 
> 
> edit* tried the disable value cmd response: An error occurred while attempting to delete the specified data element.
> Element not found.
> Good I assume, means its off?


yes it is off, test your ram for stability


----------



## AlphaC

I don't think that AGESA 1.0.0.2a is ready for primetime. Both ASUS and Gigabyte board users report problems. Not sure about MSI, I never really considered them for AM4...

edit: If the Taichi had Dual BIOS it would be even better. As it doesn't , I think having a conservative pace of BIOS updates is alright due to AMD's BIOS code changing drastically with every revision (rather than being minor patched).

edit2: see also 


1usmus said:


> 1) agesa 1.0.0.3a will be published very soon, since 1.0.0.2a has numerous problems with overclocking (a huge problems) + 1.0.0.2a has patches from vulnerabilities (specter & meltdown) that affect the performance of many processor functions and HPET
> If you want to test it anyway - I will make mods
> 
> 2) there are owners of new processors and an old motherboard on the 350th chipset?


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

christoph said:


> yes it is off, test your ram for stability


I ran memtest, it passed fine is there something else to test with?


----------



## christoph

Kommando Kodiak said:


> I ran memtest, it passed fine is there something else to test with?


at least 90% of the total ram in 16 threads


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

and then what, if it crashes its bad or what metric am i looking for to determine theres a problem.


----------



## masterkaj

I find a custom Prime95 test from 100k to 4096k and 85 percent of available memory is also good to do after a 400 percent pass of memtest. I’ve found that my ram or IMC wasn’t stable even though memtest says it was.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Im gonna wait for the spring creators update to officially be released clean install it and if the issue persists after that I'll RMA the CPU.


----------



## iNeri

Kommando Kodiak said:


> Im gonna wait for the spring creators update to officially be released clean install it and if the issue persists after that I'll RMA the CPU.


I have those frame drops when i change my Giga K7 for the Taichi, a clean install fix it.

Now i upgrade a 1700 to a 2700x and the issue is back, i need a clean install again, Something with the hpet broke with those hardware changes.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

We should direct asrock support here to figure out wth is going on its absolutely annoying, I'm literally thinking of just saying F it and buying the intel 8 core theyre gonna drop if its not fixed


----------



## iNeri

Kommando Kodiak said:


> We should direct asrock support here to figure out wth is going on its absolutely annoying, I'm literally thinking of just saying F it and buying the intel 8 core theyre gonna drop if its not fixed


This issue us weird. It seem that only happens on this board. I switched from a prime pro to the gigabyte K7 and no need for a fresh install. Then on the K7 I switched from a 1700 week 5 to an 1700 week 39 and no problem. When I swap my mobo to the taichi and I get massive fps drops every 5 minutes or so. A clean install did the trick but as soon I start to play the witcher 3 after I upgrade the 2700x the same issue. So I need a clean install again. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

iNeri said:


> This issue us weird. It seem that only happens on this board. I switched from a prime pro to the gigabyte K7 and no need for a fresh install. Then on the K7 I switched from a 1700 week 5 to an 1700 week 39 and no problem. When I swap my mobo to the taichi and I get massive fps drops every 5 minutes or so. A clean install did the trick but as soon I start to play the witcher 3 after I upgrade the 2700x the same issue. So I need a clean install again.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


are you using the trident z RGB memory?


----------



## iNeri

Kommando Kodiak said:


> are you using the trident z RGB memory?


TridentZ non Rgb 3200 cl16 with hynix m-die ic's

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cameronmc88

Hello all,

Was wondering if someone could help me reach 3466mhz stable with my G Skill Flare X 3200mhz Samsung B die kit.. using latest X370 bios and a Ryzen 1700 @ 3.8Ghz.

Prime95 Blend Test works perfectly with just the XMP 3200Mhz enabled with 3.8Ghz OC to CPU but when I try just changing the memory to 3466mhz with 1.15 SoC and 1.45v on DRAM it still wont pass the blend test after 5 minutes.

Any ideas? btw this is with loose timings all auto pretty much because I just hit XMP then changed the the mhz and SoC/DRAM volts.


----------



## masterkaj

cameronmc88 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Was wondering if someone could help me reach 3466mhz stable with my G Skill Flare X 3200mhz Samsung B die kit.. using latest X370 bios and a Ryzen 1700 @ 3.8Ghz.
> 
> Prime95 Blend Test works perfectly with just the XMP 3200Mhz enabled with 3.8Ghz OC to CPU but when I try just changing the memory to 3466mhz with 1.15 SoC and 1.45v on DRAM it still wont pass the blend test after 5 minutes.
> 
> Any ideas? btw this is with loose timings all auto pretty much because I just hit XMP then changed the the mhz and SoC/DRAM volts.


It is probably either one of these three things. First, after I upgraded to bios 4.40 and 4.60 my DDR3333 tight timings settings were no longer Prime95 blend stable. I had to roll back to an older bios for stability. This was when I had a 1700X, I have since gotten a 2700X and have to use 4.60 so I am still dialing in my memory timings.

The other thing is each Ryzen processor IMC can handle different speeds/timings. I found that my 1700X wouldn't even post at DDR3466, but my 2700X posts and gets about 1hr into memtest before it fails. 

Lastly, when I was dialing in my DDR3333 timings I noticed I would pass all CPU and memory tests but fail Prime95 blend. When I used my DDR3200 settings I passed everything with no issues. It turns out that I actually needed to bump up my vcore a bit for my memory to be 100% stable. So maybe try that first?


----------



## cameronmc88

What bios do you suggest trying im on 4.60 atm and vcore is at 1.4v but same blend prime errors as when I used bios 3.20.


----------



## AlphaC

cameronmc88 , you're probably using way too much voltage for SOC. Try using 1.05 or at most 1.1 V_SOC.

Also, be aware that unless it's a R7 2700X it isn't likely to hit 3466 with a high probability.


----------



## cameronmc88

AlphaC said:


> cameronmc88 , you're probably using way too much voltage for SOC. Try using 1.05 or at most 1.1 V_SOC.
> 
> Also, be aware that unless it's a R7 2700X it isn't likely to hit 3466 with a high probability.


Well I just tried 3200mhz with low latency timings and it does an hour of blend prime 95.. so it's the mhz I guess too high for my CPU, mobo or the ram kit?


----------



## polkfan

Thinking about selling my Nintendo Switch and games as well as my 1700 to get a 2700X then sell my prism cooler too once i get it lol. 

Gonna look into it for awhile since my 1700 sucks anyways at a 3.85ghz max OC


----------



## polkfan

What is everyone getting at 1.35V-1.4V with the 2700x?


----------



## cameronmc88

Best I can get stable with Prime95 Blend at the moment, is this any decent? I think standard memory latency was 74.5 or 74.8 with DDR4 3200mhz XMP profile so it's came down about 4-4.5ns please let me know if you guys think I can tweak anything else to get into the high 60's and stable.


----------



## freestaler

cameronmc88 said:


> Best I can get stable with Prime95 Blend at the moment, is this any decent? I think standard memory latency was 74.5 or 74.8 with DDR4 3200mhz XMP profile so it's came down about 4-4.5ns please let me know if you guys think I can tweak anything else to get into the high 60's and stable.



You did change the Mutli of your CPU in Bios (1700 with 3,8Ghz). You will loss 25% of memory bandwitdh and 1-3 ns Latency with Bios L.431,L4.61 or P4.60 when you change CPU Multiplier in Bios (Asrock or AMD CBS Pstate, both the same error). Change all value like Vcore in Bios but change Frequenz of CPU in AMD Master Tool or Asrock A-Tuning. Then your full speed of Memory Bandwidth and latency will be better. Is a Bug.

look at this post in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/forum/27234369-post3490.html

An maybe, your memory does the same timmings and 3333 mhz? it will be aso faster. My "Machine" wont be stable if i go under 69,5ns. Doenst Matter if i go under that with higher frequenz or smaller latency. Maybe you god a better Machine.


----------



## Lisanderus

cameronmc88 said:


> is this any decent?....let me know if you guys think I can tweak anything else to get into the high 60's and stable.


Yes (for timings, but not for bandwidth in AIDA, because 4.6 trash ). You can try lower tFAW to 4x4=16. To further reduce latency, you need to increase the frequency. DRAM Power Down off and run Windows in safe mode.

https://i.imgur.com/jhyoina.png
https://i.imgur.com/lJn18zE.png
https://i.imgur.com/ZVGRYGx.png (3466, same timings, and "cherry picking")


----------



## cameronmc88

Lisanderus said:


> Yes (for timings, but not for bandwidth in AIDA, because 4.6 trash ). You can try lower tFAW to 4x4=16. To further reduce latency, you need to increase the frequency. DRAM Power Down off and run Windows in safe mode.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/jhyoina.png
> https://i.imgur.com/lJn18zE.png
> https://i.imgur.com/ZVGRYGx.png (3466, same timings, and "cherry picking")


Having trouble stable frequency above 3200mhz it just crash with prime95 blend test


----------



## masterkaj

cameronmc88 said:


> Having trouble stable frequency above 3200mhz it just crash with prime95 blend test


I was getting errors in a custom P95 blend yesterday. I lowered my VDDP voltage to 0.850 (auto was 0.920) and set my SOC LLC to 3 (auto was 5). I just woke up and it passed over 9 hours so far (used to fail at 1-2 hours). 

These IMC can be finicky at higher frequencies and tighter timings. You may have to loosen a few. I use stilts DDR3333 fast preset with tRC increased to 54 and it works great for me. Finally stable on my 2700x and new bios.


----------



## L0nerism

Still need to do more stability testing, but so far it's looking good with being able to pass 100% in HCI. (I'll run it longer while I sleep.) This is with 1.415v DDR and 1.03125v SoC.

My new NH-D15 seems to be good up to 1.45v keeping the CPU at 80 or lower.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

reinstalled, good so far


----------



## iNeri

Kommando Kodiak said:


> reinstalled, good so far


Told you. I don't know what that hell it's breaking in windows with this board :S

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

still have the hang up on post code 0d though


----------



## iNeri

Kommando Kodiak said:


> still have the hang up on post code 0d though


Thats agesa bug. Even the ch6 have that bug. It's because you disable hpet in Bios. Change it to auto again. 

Bios 4.40 dont have that bug.

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

polkfan said:


> Thinking about selling my Nintendo Switch and games as well as my 1700 to get a 2700X then sell my prism cooler too once i get it lol.
> 
> Gonna look into it for awhile since my 1700 sucks anyways at a 3.85ghz max OC


dont be sad if you cant buy 2700x now, you can save some money now until the next ryzen comes up!

ryzen 2800x and Threadripper 2 will come soon...so you can grab one of them later when amd release those new toys! lol


----------



## DemonAk

ftp://asrock.cn/BIOS/AM4/X370 Taichi(4.70)ROM.zip
changes: Enhance compatibility for Raven CPU with Intel WiFi
where new agesa asrock =(


----------



## iNeri

DemonAk said:


> ftp://asrock.cn/BIOS/AM4/X370 Taichi(4.70)ROM.zip
> changes: Enhance compatibility for Raven CPU with Intel WiFi
> where new agesa asrock =(



They remove 4.61 bios from the official bios page. so, it seems this bios is 4.61 :/


----------



## L0nerism

iNeri said:


> They remove 4.61 bios from the official bios page. so, it seems this bios is 4.61 :/


Just tried it out. Noticed it messed up some of my readings in HWiNFO64. Back to 3.20a I go then. Only thing these newer revisions seem to allow me to do is boot at up to 3600 on the RAM.

I'll give the latest a trial again when the latest AGESA is in it.


----------



## numlock66

What AGESA is 4.70 bios?


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> What AGESA is 4.70 bios?


1.0.0.1a its seems. 

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire 650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L0nerism

Can't check now that I reverted, but I did have AIDA64 open to test bandwidth. I do recall a two in the AGESA revision so 1.0.0.2a. Unless my mind is playing tricks on me.

Edit: I was wrong.


----------



## freestaler

No, the "new" Bios P4.70 is with AGESA 1.0.0.1a. I did install and short test memory/Cache bandwidth (on with CPU Mutli settings set in bios the other with mutli set in AMD MAster tool under winddows). Still the same as L4.61.

Ps: JZ had Mailcontact with Asrock for the bandwidth bug, there say is an AGESA Bug. When that will be fixed, still nobody know.


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> 1.0.0.1a its seems.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC Desire 650 mediante Tapatalk





L0nerism said:


> Can't check now that I reverted, but I did have AIDA64 open to test bandwidth. I do recall a two in the AGESA revision so 1.0.0.2a. Unless my mind is playing tricks on me.
> 
> Edit: I was wrong.





freestaler said:


> No, the "new" Bios P4.70 is with AGESA 1.0.0.1a. I did install and short test memory/Cache bandwidth (on with CPU Mutli settings set in bios the other with mutli set in AMD MAster tool under winddows). Still the same as L4.61.
> 
> Ps: JZ had Mailcontact with Asrock for the bandwidth bug, there say is an AGESA Bug. When that will be fixed, still nobody know.


indeed 1.0.0.1.a :/ but spectre fixed!


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> indeed 1.0.0.1.a :/ but spectre fixed!


On 4.60 bios is fixed too.


----------



## cameronmc88

Thinking about going back to 3.20 BIOS since installing 4.60 BIOS been having weird issues like latest NVIDIA driver when installing them my whole screen turns rainbow pixelated colors and this is with UEFI default no OC or anything.. for me to go back to 3.20 do I need to bridge with 3.30 first or straight back?


----------



## L0nerism

cameronmc88 said:


> Thinking about going back to 3.20 BIOS since installing 4.60 BIOS been having weird issues like latest NVIDIA driver when installing them my whole screen turns rainbow pixelated colors and this is with UEFI default no OC or anything.. for me to go back to 3.20 do I need to bridge with 3.30 first or straight back?


I'd like to know about the bridge BIOS too. I've been flashing it first before going back just to be safe.


----------



## lastraiyzen99X2

cameronmc88 said:


> Thinking about going back to 3.20 BIOS since installing 4.60 BIOS been having weird issues like latest NVIDIA driver when installing them my whole screen turns rainbow pixelated colors and this is with UEFI default no OC or anything.. for me to go back to 3.20 do I need to bridge with 3.30 first or straight back?


that weird, im also already install the last NVIDIA version and asrock already flush to BIOS 4.60 too, but my pc is still so far so good, not having problem like you.

well, my advice..before you flash back your bios going down to 3.20..better you're using 'DDU' for clean uninstall nvidia driver, and tried to install again nvidia to latest version, maybe that could fix your gpu problem.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

reinstall iNeri


----------



## masterkaj

What’s everyone’s stock AUTO 2700x voltage like under these loads:
-16 thread prime95 small fft
-2 thread prime95 small fft
-1 thread prime95 small fft

With PB2 and XFR on obviously. I find when I run a 2 thread small fft my temp spikes super high really quick. I know XFR is supposed to use high voltage for lightly threaded applications, I just don’t like seeing it hold that voltage in a stress test. Maybe it’s fine though and I am just used to old school manual overclocks...


----------



## L0nerism

freestaler said:


> No, the "new" Bios P4.70 is with AGESA 1.0.0.1a. I did install and short test memory/Cache bandwidth (on with CPU Mutli settings set in bios the other with mutli set in AMD MAster tool under winddows). Still the same as L4.61.
> 
> Ps: JZ had Mailcontact with Asrock for the bandwidth bug, there say is an AGESA Bug. When that will be fixed, still nobody know.


Just tested this and learned I lose 250 points on the CPU test in Time Spy. It's a pain to open Ryzen Master after every boot to apply the clock. I guess it's better than not having a solution at all. Now if it could auto apply the profile at login I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## pschorr1123

I see the AIDA memory throughput bug still exists judging from your photos. IDK how they can release another broken piece of junk. I wish @Chew was still qualifying these bios for them. Maybe some one much more qualified than me can reach out to them and offer their services, lol.

I was curious if anyone on here has had luck running hynix A die successfully above 2133 without AIDA64 failing out immediately. I just hooked my brother up with my old 1700 and a crap hynix kit of memory along with the x370 Taichi. I have never had to mess with ProcODT settings or any of that so any advice along with screen shots would be very much appreciated.


----------



## masterkaj

pschorr1123 said:


> I see the AIDA memory throughput bug still exists judging from your photos. IDK how they can release another broken piece of junk. I wish @Chew was still qualifying these bios for them. Maybe some one much more qualified than me can reach out to them and offer their services, lol.
> 
> I was curious if anyone on here has had luck running hynix A die successfully above 2133 without AIDA64 failing out immediately. I just hooked my brother up with my old 1700 and a crap hynix kit of memory along with the x370 Taichi. I have never had to mess with ProcODT settings or any of that so any advice along with screen shots would be very much appreciated.


Where are you guys seeing the 4.70 bios? Did they already remove it?


----------



## iNeri

masterkaj said:


> Where are you guys seeing the 4.70 bios? Did they already remove it?


http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?p=27256545

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire 650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TH558

I have a 1800x. Cant get it stable at 3466 with 4.60. Can with 3.30 but have cold boot problems. Is it worth flashing 4.70? Why did they remove it from their site?


----------



## iNeri

TH558 said:


> I have a 1800x. Cant get it stable at 3466 with 4.60. Can with 3.30 but have cold boot problems. Is it worth flashing 4.70? Why did they remove it from their site?


Well. At leats dont have the f9 code bug at start if you disable hpet.

4.70 bios it's never been on the official bios page. 

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire 650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Well. At leats dont have the f9 code bug at start if you disable hpet.


Disable HPET doesn't work for me, cold boot the same way, b-die, 3466mhz, x370 taichi, rzyen 2700x stock, bios 4.70 and 4.40.

Temperatures in bios 4.70 (memory and CPU) are about 5-10ºC higher at idle as 4.40 in the same situation. I went back to 4.40.


----------



## iNeri

Kommando Kodiak said:


> reinstall iNeri


What do you mean bro? 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Captain318

Just changed out my 1800X for a 2700X. So far so good. Anybody heard if Precision Boost Overdrive will possibly make it to the X370 Taichi? I see it's grayed out in Ryzen Master


----------



## iNeri

Captain318 said:


> Just changed out my 1800X for a 2700X. So far so good. Anybody heard if Precision Boost Overdrive will possibly make it to the X370 Taichi? I see it's grayed out in Ryzen Master


It´s working in the bios:










This way i have all cores 4.1 ghz with heavy load. All this without loosing boost to 4.35 GHz:


----------



## Captain318

iNeri said:


> It´s working in the bios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This way i have all cores 4.1 ghz with heavy load. All this without loosing boost to 4.35 GHz:


Ok I guess I got confused then. I thought only XFR 2.0 worked but PBO wasn't working yet. Maybe I don't have something setup right


----------



## Reygamez

I have been trying for days to get my ram stable at anything over 2133 on this motherboard. I have the F4-3200C16D-16GTZR kit and have been using the DRAM Calculator to try and get it running at a decent speed. Does anyone have experience with this kit on this board?


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

iNeri said:


> What do you mean bro?
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


windows


----------



## masterkaj

For anyone trying to pass a custom prime95 blend test to check ram/imc stability. I just figured out why I was intermittently having trouble passing with any setting on my 2700x while my 1700x passed with the same settings. 

It seems I can pass on version 29.2 but always get rounding errors on 29.4 build 7. I’m not sure what changed in the newer version but I am passing memtest at 1000%, ram test at 9000%, both prime95 blend and smallfft for over 10 hours on 29.2, realbench for 8 hours, IBT 10 passes on maximum, and 8 hours on AIDA. 

I’m assuming 29.2 is good at finding stability because I never had one crash on my 1700x and the newer version may have some bug on our processors. I can still get rounding errors on 29.2 if I tighten my timings too much so I know it still catches imc/ram instability.


----------



## drkCrix

Anyone that has a 2xxx series cpu, do you have the option to select 3533 ram speed in bios? Mine goes from 3466 - 3600 with nothing in between.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## iNeri

drkCrix said:


> Anyone that has a 2xxx series cpu, do you have the option to select 3533 ram speed in bios? Mine goes from 3466 - 3600 with nothing in between.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris


No 3533 strap here... Wonder why asrock has not implemented. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## drkCrix

Good, glad I’m not alone. Maybe it’s part of the next agesa update.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## AlphaC

Bitspower x470 Taichi waterblock https://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=356&products_id=5942

Not surprised since it's more or less a copy-paste of X370.


----------



## freestaler

iNeri said:


> drkCrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that has a 2xxx series cpu, do you have the option to select 3533 ram speed in bios? Mine goes from 3466 - 3600 with nothing in between.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> No 3533 strap here... Wonder why asrock has not implemented.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Change from asrock settings to amd cbs. And den go to amd cbs memory. There you should find 3533.


----------



## drkCrix

Will enabling the AMD mode disable xfr2 from running?


----------



## numlock66

freestaler said:


> Change from asrock settings to amd cbs. And den go to amd cbs memory. There you should find 3533.


Have you tried? worked? which BIOS?


----------



## drkCrix

Ok, I got 3533 “3dmark”stable will do some more testing tonight. Had to bump the ram up from 1.375v to 1.4v. Using the safe preset from the Ryzen memory calculator.

For users that are running 2xxx series chips. What are you running the SoC at? Looks like at auto it runs it at 1.1v, should I ty turning it back down to 1.05v?

I have already have the cpu voltage reduced by 0.05v.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## jrcbandit

I just got an 2700X, but precision boost to 4.35 Ghz does not seem to be working, Cinebench single CPU only goes up to ~4.22-4.25 Ghz range. I enabled XFR 2.0 and put 500k, 114k, 168k for the limits. I am also running offset CPU voltage at -0.05. 

My cinebench all core is 1826, and single core is 174 with my memory at 3200.

Any other settings I should be enabling/disabling? I am using a Kraken X62 for the cooler, I have it cooling by the water temperature of the AIO cooler but maybe that isn't reactive enough since it can take time for that temperature to fluctuate? 

I thought my processor was running hot, but Ryzen Master shows 10 degree lower temperature so the 2700X seems to have a 10 degree C offset?


----------



## Handrox

We do not have news of new BIOS for the Taichi X370? I'm using it at 3.30 at the moment.


----------



## WouterKCS

I was lucky two days ago to get a a 2700X @ $277 with a 15% discount via Ebay Android promotion (expired 2 days ago).

Currently I have a X1700 using X370 Taichi with stable setup via ASROCK as well CBS method at 3,900 with 1.35Volts, Will try 4,000 today!

I have an issue on how to setup XMP (Profile1) with CBS Pstates method. I know I can setup using screen Advanced\UMC Common options\FRAM Timing Configuration\ I accept, Or is it using on 2nd screen 2.0 Profile 1 DDR4-3000 15-16-16-35 1.35V?

I will be getting my 2700X on Wednesday, any notes, pitfalls and/or suggestions?

I am using Bios 4.60.

Regards,


----------



## jrcbandit

WouterKCS said:


> I was lucky two days ago to get a a 2700X @ $277 with a 15% discount via Ebay Android promotion (expired 2 days ago).
> 
> Currently I have a X1700 using X370 Taichi with stable setup via ASROCK as well CBS method at 3,900 with 1.35Volts, Will try 4,000 today!
> 
> I have an issue on how to setup XMP (Profile1) with CBS Pstates method. I know I can setup using screen Advanced\UMC Common options\FRAM Timing Configuration\ I accept, Or is it using on 2nd screen 2.0 Profile 1 DDR4-3000 15-16-16-35 1.35V?
> 
> I will be getting my 2700X on Wednesday, any notes, pitfalls and/or suggestions?
> 
> I am using Bios 4.60.
> 
> Regards,


Don't bother multiplier overclocking with the 2700X, you are better off leaving it at stock while making some adjustments to maximize Precision Boost. I'd suggest try to undervolt the CPU some with a negative offset while leaving the CPU voltage LLC to Auto. I went with -0.05 V negative offset and if that isn't stable try -0.025, but if you want to try an aggressive setting you could use -0.1. Also, be sure to turn XFR2.0 on under one of the CBS settings, and you'll need to enter values that aren't 0 for PPT, TDC, EDC. Not really sure what to use, but can try something like Precision Boost Override -- 1000W PPT (I didn't use a value this high something between 200,000 to 500,000 mA), 114A TDC (114,000 mA in settings), 168A EDC (168,000 mA in settings). Turning on XFR2 with non-0 values for PPT/TDC/EDC is very important or else performance will be similar to the overclocked 1700X.

You can also slightly overclock the BLCK by setting it to 101 instead of 100, I don't think I'd risk going much higher than that. I haven't tested 102 or 103 but some people have used those successfully.


----------



## iNeri

jrcbandit said:


> Don't bother multiplier overclocking with the 2700X, you are better off leaving it at stock while making some adjustments to maximize Precision Boost. I'd suggest try to undervolt the CPU some with a negative offset while leaving the CPU voltage LLC to Auto. I went with -0.05 V negative offset and if that isn't stable try -0.025, but if you want to try an aggressive setting you could use -0.1. Also, be sure to turn XFR2.0 on under one of the CBS settings, and you'll need to enter values that aren't 0 for PPT, TDC, EDC. Not really sure what to use, but can try something like Precision Boost Override -- 1000W PPT (I didn't use a value this high something between 200,000 to 500,000 mA), 114A TDC (114,000 mA in settings), 168A EDC (168,000 mA in settings). Turning on XFR2 with non-0 values for PPT/TDC/EDC is very important or else performance will be similar to the overclocked 1700X.
> 
> You can also slightly overclock the BLCK by setting it to 101 instead of 100, I don't think I'd risk going much higher than that. I haven't tested 102 or 103 but some people have used those successfully.



Agree, for graphics performance its much better XFR than OCing all cores, as we can see 4.2-4.25 GHz its the limit with normal voltage.

In timespy with OC on all my cores to 4.2 Ghz the CPU score its better 9600+ points but GS its about 10500 points.

With XFR the CPU score its lower, 9500+ points but GS rise to 10700+ points with a [email protected] 2050 mhz / 12,200 mhz

Same behavior with FF15 bench and so on.

So i leave my 2700x stock @ 102 blck and -.05 V wich gave me 1.45v whitout load and 1.212 (SVI2) with full load on IBT, All cores 4050 Mhz when full load. Boost 4436 Mhz.

Interest thing is i cant pass IVT AVX very high if i wont rise VDD1.8 to 1.95v, i never need to go more than 1.8v default with my 1700. So you need to rise this voltage too guys? its safe¿¿¿???


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Agree, for graphics performance its much better XFR than OCing all cores, as we can see 4.2-4.25 GHz its the limit with normal voltage.
> 
> In timespy with OC on all my cores to 4.2 Ghz the CPU score its better 9600+ points but GS its about 10500 points.
> 
> With XFR the CPU score its lower, 9500+ points but GS rise to 10700+ points with a [email protected] 2050 mhz / 12,200 mhz
> 
> Same behavior with FF15 bench and so on.
> 
> So i leave my 2700x stock @ 102 blck and -.05 V wich gave me 1.45v whitout load and 1.212 (SVI2) with full load on IBT, All cores 4050 Mhz when full load. Boost 4436 Mhz.
> 
> Interest thing is i cant pass IVT AVX very high if i wont rise VDD1.8 to 1.95v, i never need to go more than 1.8v default with my 1700. So you need to rise this voltage too guys? its safe¿¿¿???


Very good, I bought 4 new high pressure 120mm fans to my masterliquid 240mm push and pull, now my system is reaching 80ºC, lets see if a can reach lower temperatures. My ambient temp are about 10º above you.

1)What do you mean by 2700x stock? is leaving PPT, TDC, EDC filled by 0 (zero)?

2)How do you reach 180 speed(GFlops) on IBT? Mine only do half of that! 

IVT AVX which app is that?


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> Very good, I bought 4 new high pressure 120mm fans to my masterliquid 240mm push and pull, now my system is reaching 80ºC, lets see if a can reach lower temperatures. My ambient temp are about 10º above you.
> 
> What do you mean by 2700x stock? is leaving PPT, TDC, EDC filled by 0 (zero)?
> 
> IVT AVX which app is that?


Sorry, i mean IBT intel burn test AVX version  and Yeah, XFR2 config=disabled=all auto, only change blck from 100 to 102.

My ambient temp outside is about 20ºc and inside where my pc is its about 25c. 60º max with a kraken x61 push pull stock fans (2000 rpm)


----------



## jrcbandit

numlock66 said:


> Very good, I bought 4 new high pressure 120mm fans to my masterliquid 240mm push and pull, now my system is reaching 80ºC, lets see if a can reach lower temperatures. My ambient temp are about 10º above you.
> 
> 1)What do you mean by 2700x stock? is leaving PPT, TDC, EDC filled by 0 (zero)?
> 
> 2)How do you reach 180 speed(GFlops) on IBT? Mine only do half of that!
> 
> IVT AVX which app is that?


Leaving it at stock means leaving the CPU multiplier to Auto instead of manually overclocking all cores to the same 42x or whatever. Instead, for a slight overclock you can change BLCK to 101 or 102. And to maximize XFR2.0, give the processor a slight negative offset undervolt (like -0.05 V) and have PPT, TDC, EDC at non 0 values (in the 100,000+ mA range). I listed some values in my prior post.


----------



## numlock66

jrcbandit said:


> Leaving it at stock means leaving the CPU multiplier to Auto instead of manually overclocking all cores to the same 42x or whatever. Instead, for a slight overclock you can change BLCK to 101 or 102. And to maximize XFR2.0, give the processor a slight negative offset undervolt (like -0.05 V) and have PPT, TDC, EDC at non 0 values (in the 100,000+ mA range). I listed some values in my prior post.


In this last config, BCLK 102, are you keeping PPT, TDC, EDC from your prior post? ok, my mistake! forgot!


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Sorry, i mean IBT intel burn test AVX version  and Yeah, XFR2 config=disabled=all auto, only change blck from 100 to 102.
> 
> My ambient temp outside is about 20ºc and inside where my pc is its about 25c. 60º max with a kraken x61 push pull stock fans (2000 rpm)


How do you reach 180 speed(GFlops) on IBT? Mine only do half of that! 250mhz overclock can double your speed?


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> How do you reach 180 speed(GFlops) on IBT? Mine only do half of that! 250mhz overclock can double your speed?


Because its AVX version, that thing really really make ryzen reach the limit 

There you go:

https://mega.nz/#!EV5w3B7B!z8OEENr3JLeMrSD2GdjLM_eYlPzt4YWGPfm8XKuRUi0


----------



## sphenwitz

Hello from California. 

I was on this thread when putting together my rig, thanks for all the help previously. Nzxt cam software has me on a kick to dial everything in again. ^ ..!., 

Ryzen 1700 in x370 Taichi (4.60 bios)
Flare X 3200 16gb b-die
Usually 3.7ghz oc

Please show me (and this other guy who has Flare x, asking recently) how to dial in our stuff. 

I came here to see if I'm doing memory right, and was on my way to using the ryzen master and Taichi tuner.... When I saw everyone saying the oooold bios' are the way to go. 

Who has this setup and can do screenshots or a basic walk through?


----------



## Handrox

On the Asrock site in the BIOS section, a 4.70 BIOS appears for Taichi but not the download option.


----------



## thomasck

For those that upgraded to 2XXX, did it worth? I'm with a 1800X and not totally convinced that I should upgrade. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Handrox

Already available BETA 4.64 Update Agesa Version to PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.2a

PS: the problem with transfer rates continues ...


----------



## Handrox

They should block these bios in the summit so we would not be angry, wasting time risking the **** making those updates


----------



## iNeri

Handrox said:


> They should block these bios in the summit so we would not be angry, wasting time risking the **** making those updates


Hello brazuka [emoji14] well that's why it's a beta bios 

Those pinnacle pi bios are for ryzen 2000. With xfr oc or blck of there's no such bug. You should stay with 4.40 bios. 

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire 650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

My brother got his hynix AFR kit running it rated speed @2933 16,17,17,17,35,52 He can get over 1000% on memtest hci pro as well as IBT. So far his system seems stable no crashes or freezes only problem is he will instantly fail AIDA64 if his ddr voltage is above 1.31 which would explain why it is only "AIDA stable" at the 2133 bios safe defaults. Does anyone have any insight as to why this is and how to over come it? Spending money on a better kit of memory is not an option as he is disabled with no income. Thanks in advance and for whats its worth it is the latest version of AIDA64 downloaded 3 days ago


----------



## Handrox

iNeri said:


> Hello brazuka [emoji14] well that's why it's a beta bios
> 
> Those pinnacle pi bios are for ryzen 2000. With xfr oc or blck of there's no such bug. You should stay with 4.40 bios.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC Desire 650 mediante Tapatalk


Yes, that's why I say these Pinnacle BIOS should be locked at the Summit, so we could withstand this temptation to test 

PD:

Aviso del foro
Has sido excluido por las siguiente razón:
Reincidente, usuario baneado Handrox

Fecha en que será levantada tu exclusión: Nunca



PS:

By speaking something nice of this Bios 4.70, I will comment on the XRF that works much better than with Summit BIOS. By placing the BCLK x 105, multiplier default and LLC 5 the XRF works at 4.1GHz in 2 threads and 3.7GHz with more threads being used. Very good...


----------



## christoph

Handrox said:


> Yes, that's why I say these Pinnacle BIOS should be locked at the Summit, so we could withstand this temptation to test
> 
> PD:
> 
> Aviso del foro
> Has sido excluido por las siguiente razón:
> Reincidente, usuario baneado Handrox
> 
> Fecha en que será levantada tu exclusión: Nunca
> 
> 
> 
> PS:
> 
> By speaking something nice of this Bios 4.70, I will comment on the XRF that works much better than with Summit BIOS. By placing the BCLK x 105, multiplier default and LLC 5 the XRF works at 4.1GHz in 2 threads and 3.7GHz with more threads being used. Very good...



eso que significa?


----------



## iNeri

christoph said:


> eso que significa?


That he's been banned forever...well, only until the end of time :v

I cannot test agesa 1.0.0.2b until I get home from work wich is like 6 hours xD. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## christoph

iNeri said:


> That he's been banned forever...until the end of time:v
> 
> I cannot test agesa 1.0.0.2b until I get home.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk



por que razon?


----------



## TH558

Just updated to 4.70. I knew I shouldn't have. Its a complete mess.


----------



## drkCrix

Looks like Asrock is starting to roll out the newest Agesa update, but only for A320m, AB350 Pro4, AB350M and Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4

**Update Agesa Version to PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.3b**


----------



## TH558

Taichi's always last.


----------



## iNeri

TH558 said:


> Taichi's always last.


At least i hope asrock will gave to us a more polish agesa 1.0.0.3b bios


----------



## TH558

iNeri said:


> At least i hope asrock will gave to us a more polish agesa 1.0.0.3b bios


How do you put your rig specs at the bottom of your posts?


----------



## Spectre73

*Strange problems with Windows SCU 1803 and on-board LAN*

Is anyone else who is running Windows 10 SCU 1803 havong problems with onboard lan?

The normal installation seems to work ok. The driver version is: 12.15.22.6

As soon as I try to update the driver via device manager (to 12.15.184.0) the system stutters and the driver is not installed (exclamation mark).

I have no idea what is causing this. Even installing intel driver 23.10 seems to fail.

Nothing except the default driver seem to work.

Tested it with UEFI 4.70 and 4.64


----------



## iNeri

TH558 said:


> How do you put your rig specs at the bottom of your posts?


Clic at your avatar in the upper righ corner of the forum>User CP option>edit signature.



Spectre73 said:


> Is anyone else who is running Windows 10 SCU 1803 havong problems with onboard lan?
> 
> The normal installation seems to work ok. The driver version is: 12.15.22.6
> 
> As soon as I try to update the driver via device manager (to 12.15.184.0) the system stutters and the driver is not installed (exclamation mark).
> 
> I have no idea what is causing this. Even installing intel driver 23.10 seems to fail.
> 
> Nothing except the default driver seem to work.
> 
> Tested it with UEFI 4.70 and 4.64


No problems here but i use the windows generic driver, WU install a network driver then and all is working just fine with 17134.5 build RS4


----------



## Spectre73

iNeri said:


> No problems here but i use the windows generic driver, WU install a network driver then and all is working just fine with 17134.5 build RS4


On which UEFI are you?


----------



## iNeri

Spectre73 said:


> On which UEFI are you?


4.70, its already on the bios main page BTW.


----------



## jrcbandit

TH558 said:


> Just updated to 4.70. I knew I shouldn't have. Its a complete mess.


In what way? I believe it still has the memory bandwidth bug where if you manually overclock there is 25% performance hit. Anything else wrong?


----------



## Handrox

jrcbandit said:


> In what way? I believe it still has the memory bandwidth bug where if you manually overclock there is 25% performance hit. Anything else wrong?


if you use the two overclocking paths, BCLK and MULT, RAM transfer rates work normally, if you overclock using only MULT, the problem appears ...


----------



## RiPLeY78

New Beta bios v4.64 with agesa 1.0.0.2a on page:

https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/#BIOS

Off to test!

EDIT: saw you already tested and still memory bandwith bug ... disappointing.


----------



## RiPLeY78

I can't ******* believe asrock is releasing 1.0.0.3a agesa beta bioses for cheap b350's motherboards before actually doing it for x370 and even x470 boards...

Why the **** did we waste our money?


----------



## polkfan

RiPLeY78 said:


> I can't ******* believe asrock is releasing 1.0.0.3a agesa beta bioses for cheap b350's motherboards before actually doing it for x370 and even x470 boards...
> 
> Why the **** did we waste our money?


Highly miss CHEW being around he had contacts with Asrock i'm note even sure they are aware of the bandwidth issue and i'd love to know why they release the newest bios on 80$ boards over ours.


----------



## AlphaC

I think chew* got fed up with the state of OCN after the purchase by Vertical Scope.

There's one thing you need to remember, the BCLK on Taichi probably makes it more difficult to upgrade BIOS for motherboard manufacturers.


----------



## drkCrix

So far with 4.64 I have noticed a couple of changes.

The precision boost page was changed. It no longer uses mW or mA. It’s in Watts and Amps now.

Still no 3533 or 3400 divisors in the Asrock OC mode. (Available in AMD mode)

Right now I am running the google stress test app (from the 24/7 memory thread) and all cores are running 4.125- 4.150 with Boost set to 1000w, 114a, 168a and vcore set to -0.075v and SoC set to 1.05v.

A few other firmware updates for various internal items, but the big one is the agesa update.

Is AMD still releasing notes for the agesa versions?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## iNeri

AlphaC said:


> I think chew* got fed up with the state of OCN after the purchase by Vertical Scope.
> 
> There's one thing you need to remember, the BCLK on Taichi probably makes it more difficult to upgrade BIOS for motherboard manufacturers.


Its a shame, chew knows what he´s doing with all this stuff.

Well, lets hope that our 1.0.0.3 bios will gona be great.



drkCrix said:


> So far with 4.64 I have noticed a couple of changes.
> 
> The precision boost page was changed. It no longer uses mW or mA. It’s in Watts and Amps now.
> 
> Still no 3533 or 3400 divisors in the Asrock OC mode. (Available in AMD mode)
> 
> Right now I am running the google stress test app (from the 24/7 memory thread) and all cores are running 4.125- 4.150 with Boost set to 1000w, 114a, 168a and vcore set to -0.075v and SoC set to 1.05v.
> 
> A few other firmware updates for various internal items, but the big one is the agesa update.
> 
> Is AMD still releasing notes for the agesa versions?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris



Then PBO is now like in Asus boards. Lets play with agesa 1.0.0.2 bios


----------



## ricesteam

Since 4.70 > 4.64 (beta), does that imply 4.70 also has 1.0.0.2a support?


----------



## numlock66

ricesteam said:


> Since 4.70 > 4.64 (beta), does that imply 4.70 also has 1.0.0.2a support?


No, UEFI 4.64 has newer agesa than 4.70. I'm not understanding too.


----------



## iNeri

Agesa 1.0.0.2 so far so good.

Holy cow, the beast number 










Cinebench not bad at all.










Gaming

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/26411952?


----------



## braindamage

drkCrix said:


> So far with 4.64 I have noticed a couple of changes.
> 
> The precision boost page was changed. It no longer uses mW or mA. It’s in Watts and Amps now.
> 
> Still no 3533 or 3400 divisors in the Asrock OC mode. (Available in AMD mode)
> 
> Right now I am running the google stress test app (from the 24/7 memory thread) and all cores are running 4.125- 4.150 with Boost set to 1000w, 114a, 168a and vcore set to -0.075v and SoC set to 1.05v.
> 
> A few other firmware updates for various internal items, but the big one is the agesa update.
> 
> Is AMD still releasing notes for the agesa versions?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


I can't find the option for PBO/XFR2 in 4.64. It used to be available in 4.60. I'm using the 2700 non-x with the x370 pro gaming board if that helps.


----------



## pschorr1123

@drkCrix From whatI have heard from Elmor in the Asus thread AMD does not do a good job at documenting anything which of course makes it a lot harder for the bios makers to pump out a bios that isn't broken or full of bugs. I also miss Chew too I honestly don't think they found a worthy replacement for him to do the qualification of the bios for this board. He also did both thr Fatality Pro and Tiachi for the x399 Thread Ripper boards. The x370 Fatality Pro was done by someone else perhaps he took over the Tiachi? Anyway thanks for being the bios Guinea pig so now its my turn to flash and report.


----------



## drkCrix

braindamage said:


> I can't find the option for PBO/XFR2 in 4.64. It used to be available in 4.60. I'm using the 2700 non-x with the x370 pro gaming board if that helps.


Its there, its no longer call XFR2, it's now called Precision Boost Overdrive and its in the advanced section --> AMD CBS --> NBIO Common Options


----------



## freestaler

I did test BetaBios L4.64 and the Bug with Memory Bandwidth loss is still there in AGESA 1.0.0.2. Hopefully AGESA 1.0.0.3 will fix it (is around the corner, allready avaible some other Boards of Asrock)


----------



## Spectre73

*Internet flash via UEFI under L4.64*

Am I the only one that is missing the internet flash option under Beta L4.64? I had it under 3.30 for sure, but vanished since.


----------



## iNeri

Spectre73 said:


> Am I the only one that is missing the internet flash option under Beta L4.64? I had it under 3.30 for sure, but vanished since.


It's normal. I don't have the option either. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaC

drkCrix said:


> Its there, its no longer call XFR2, it's now called Precision Boost Overdrive and its in the advanced section --> AMD CBS --> NBIO Common Options


I don't think that's _fully_ correct, since XFR2 is limited to whatever is AMD spec while PBO is supposed to be able to adjust the power and current limits (PPT/EDC/TDC).


----------



## numlock66

AlphaC said:


> I don't think that's _fully_ correct, since XFR2 is limited to whatever is AMD spec while PBO is supposed to be able to adjust the power and current limits (PPT/EDC/TDC).


What do you mean by not fully correct? We can change this options (PPT/EDC/TDC) there.


----------



## AlphaC

PBO is an extension of XFR2 if I remember correctly, it is not a replacement. It's just semantics though.

https://www.hardocp.com/article/2018/05/01/precision_boost_overdrive_xfr_enhanced_confusion


> Everything that XFR2 and Precision Boost 2 currently do, underlie Overdrive. Think of Overdrive as a more aggressive Precision Boost 2. What Overdrive can do "extra" is look at VRM utilization on the motherboard and figure out if any headroom is left in terms of supplying power. (This VRM headroom monitoring feature is exposed in the new Ryzen Master software.) If the headroom is identified as being there, Precision Boost Overdrive can then relax the vCore limiter (allowing higher vCore voltages) on the CPU. This will allow the CPU to operate beyond the specifications and factory settings, but also outside of the processor's warranty scope.


----------



## sirmonkey

AlphaC said:


> PBO is an extension of XFR2 if I remember correctly, it is not a replacement. It's just semantics though.
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2018/05/01/precision_boost_overdrive_xfr_enhanced_confusion



overdrive currently isn't used.. right now it's just XFR + BP2.. overdrive might at some point get implemented but not yet. XFR2 or also known as XFR enhanced was an idea in testing that was scrapped.


----------



## Jpe1701

So I am a complete newbie when it comes to memory timings and today I tried my hand at playing with it. I have Gskill ripjaws v 3200 cas 16-18-18-38. I have it running at 14-17-17-36. I don't see an improvement in my cinebench r15, or cpu-z scores. Am I missing something or just wrong in thinking I would gain a little bit(it actually is 15 points less, 1745 vs 1759 cb)? I have a 2700x.


----------



## Dopamin3

BIOS 4.70 giving me audio stuttering in Battlefield 1 when any OC is applied (doesn't matter if Asrock mode or AMD CBS mode with Pstate). Also in 4.70 you can't normally enter RAM timings when using pstate (cbs mode). Like instead of CL14 I have to do "0Eh Clk" WHY ASROCK WHY

I flashed back to 3.20a and the issue is fixed. I can OC either via Pstate or normal Asrock mode and BF1 works fine. I emailed Asrock with support request I'll see what they say.

The hardware quality on this board is simply amazing. BIOS is just so lacking. At this point I almost wish I spent the extra money and got the ASUS Crosshair Hero board which has mature BIOS and many option. I can't even get this board to POST with the "safe" timings from the Ryzen DRAM Calculator, and there are a few subtimings missing compared to what ASUS has. I'm just running XMP on some B Die 3200CAS14 with no optimization of any subtimings, no matter how much tweak on RAM voltage or SOC voltage this board just won't POST. On 4.70 I'd also not be able to cold boot like once out of every 5 boots or so. Just so disappointing.


----------



## virpz

You have a 2nd Gen then go with the bios 4.40 as all these later bios are *crap*, especially if you consider that they removed the scalar adjustments. Scalar that I can tell by the pictures I see here is clearly throwing your vcore to it's limits, and that's because it defaults to 100, even if you have the "XFR2" or "PBO" disabled.


----------



## polkfan

AlphaC said:


> PBO is an extension of XFR2 if I remember correctly, it is not a replacement. It's just semantics though.
> 
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2018/05/01/precision_boost_overdrive_xfr_enhanced_confusion


Maybe that will push board manufactures to actually make good VRM heatsinks instead of blocks of aluminum


----------



## Dopamin3

virpz said:


> Go with the bios 4.40, all these later bios are *crap*, especially if you consider that they removed the scalar adjustments. Scalar that I can tell by the pictures I see here is clearly throwing your vcore to it's limits, and that's because it defaults to 100, even if you have the "XFR2" or "PBO" disabled.


I'd actually recommend 3.20A for first gen Ryzen. I've personally had the best luck with this. Only bug I've noticed is pstate of 3.8ghz gets stuck at 3ghz- solution is to go up or down a notch and it works. Seems like it will POST the best with advanced configurations, and this is before they introduced the OC Mode Change between Asrock and AMD CBS Settings. Basically on the new BIOS releases it's a pain to do Pstates anymore since it requires so much extra work and you have to set RAM timings in Int 10h (like instead of 14 you have to put 0Eh). On 3.20A you don't need to mess with the OC Mode Change since it wasn't introduced and can still set RAM timings easier.

Obviously you need a newer BIOS to support 2nd gen Ryzen though, so good luck anyone using 2nd gen Ryzen on this lol


----------



## masterkaj

virpz said:


> Go with the bios 4.40, all these later bios are *crap*, especially if you consider that they removed the scalar adjustments. Scalar that I can tell by the pictures I see here is clearly throwing your vcore to it's limits, and that's because it defaults to 100, even if you have the "XFR2" or "PBO" disabled.


Can you elaborate what and where that option is? 

IMO first gen ryzen users should stay on 3.20. Unfortunately I had to upgrade to at least 4.40 to run my second gen. I’ve found 4.4 and 4.6 worse in the memory stability department. I upgraded my bios before getting my 2700x to run a few p95 blend stability tests and found them to unstable. Rolled back to 3.2 and that issue disappeared. So now I’m using my 2700x with slightly looser timings because I was forced to update.


----------



## virpz

Dopamin3 said:


> I'd actually recommend 3.20A for first gen Ryzen. I've personally had the best luck with this. Only bug I've noticed is pstate of 3.8ghz gets stuck at 3ghz- solution is to go up or down a notch and it works. Seems like it will POST the best with advanced configurations, and this is before they introduced the OC Mode Change between Asrock and AMD CBS Settings. Basically on the new BIOS releases it's a pain to do Pstates anymore since it requires so much extra work and you have to set RAM timings in Int 10h (like instead of 14 you have to put 0Eh). On 3.20A you don't need to mess with the OC Mode Change since it wasn't introduced and can still set RAM timings easier.
> 
> Obviously you need a newer BIOS to support 2nd gen Ryzen though, so good luck anyone using 2nd gen Ryzen on this lol


Sry, forgot to add that I was talking 2nd gen. My 1800X is boxed, trying to find a new home.


----------



## virpz

masterkaj said:


> Can you elaborate what and where that option is?
> 
> IMO first gen ryzen users should stay on 3.20. Unfortunately I had to upgrade to at least 4.40 to run my second gen. I’ve found 4.4 and 4.6 worse in the memory stability department. I upgraded my bios before getting my 2700x to run a few p95 blend stability tests and found them to unstable. Rolled back to 3.2 and that issue disappeared. So now I’m using my 2700x with slightly looser timings because I was forced to update.


Scalar is supposed to be found inside amd cbs>NBIO>XFR2 or PBO>Advanced 

Having scalar set to "100" or "auto" or even by having PBO at auto will add atleast 100mV to your Vcore. As far as I remember on bioses P4.60 and L4.64 they have removed the scalar adjustments but it is still working on the background and set at "100".

it sets the difference between this



Spoiler















and this



Spoiler















You just end up with the same performance but more consumption, heat and degradation


----------



## jrcbandit

virpz said:


> Scalar is supposed to be found inside amd cbs>NBIO>XFR2 or PBO>Advanced
> 
> Having scalar set to "100" or "auto" or even by having PBO at auto will add atleast 100mV to your Vcore. As far as I remember on bioses P4.60 and L4.64 they have removed the scalar adjustments but it is still working on the background and set at "100".
> 
> it sets the difference between this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just end up with the same performance but more consumption, heat and degradation


Interesting, I guess that is why using a -0.075 V offset is working so well for me with my 2700X. So if the later Bios adds the scalar option back in, I assume it will likely be at 100 again when set to Auto? I guess I will just have to check for stability/stress test with new Bios updates and undervolting in case this changes.


----------



## masterkaj

jrcbandit said:


> Interesting, I guess that is why using a -0.075 V offset is working so well for me with my 2700X. So if the later Bios adds the scalar option back in, I assume it will likely be at 100 again when set to Auto? I guess I will just have to check for stability/stress test with new Bios updates and undervolting in case this changes.


Well I’ve always seen high voltages ranging from 1.4-1.5v using auto stock settings for my 1700x and 2700x. I even have 3 different motherboards and they all peak high when under low thread utilization. I always thought it was normal XFR behavior per my research. 

Obviously when under full 16 thread load it never even goes above 1.3v.


----------



## ricesteam

What is the recommended scalar setting? Set it at '0'? 



virpz said:


> Scalar is supposed to be found inside amd cbs>NBIO>XFR2 or PBO>Advanced
> 
> Having scalar set to "100" or "auto" or even by having PBO at auto will add atleast 100mV to your Vcore. As far as I remember on bioses P4.60 and L4.64 they have removed the scalar adjustments but it is still working on the background and set at "100".
> 
> it sets the difference between this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just end up with the same performance but more consumption, heat and degradation


----------



## braindamage

drkCrix said:


> Its there, its no longer call XFR2, it's now called Precision Boost Overdrive and its in the advanced section --> AMD CBS --> NBIO Common Options


This is all I see under NBIO menu for the 4.64 bios. The option used to be there on the 4.60 bios though. Maybe Asrock removed the option on the x370 Pro Gaming board but not the taichi?


----------



## iNeri

braindamage said:


> This is all I see under NBIO menu for the 4.64 bios. The option used to be there on the 4.60 bios though. Maybe Asrock removed the option on the x370 Pro Gaming board but not the taichi?


That's right, we have now PBO option there :S but they removed scalar option. I go back to 4.40 bios anyway since this bios dont have the reduced performance bug when manually OC


----------



## virpz

ricesteam said:


> What is the recommended scalar setting? Set it at '0'?


I have it set to 1 all the time and id bet every 2700X can handle it.


----------



## lowdog

So let me ask this, is the 2700X working properly on X370 Taichi / Fat Pro or not?? Is Precision boost working properly?, what frequency is XFR boosting to? how are temps?....or is X370 just a write off with this 2700X and better off getting a X470???


----------



## Mikkinen

lowdog said:


> So let me ask this, is the 2700X working properly on X370 Taichi / Fat Pro or not?? Is Precision boost working properly?, what frequency is XFR boosting to? how are temps?....or is X370 just a write off with this 2700X and better off getting a X470???


Yes, all work properly with taichi, max frequency pbo/xfr2.0 is 4350 mhz with 2700X.
If you have x370 taichi you can don't change mobo.


----------



## polkfan

So if anything this runs cooler at stock compared to my 1700 at 1.375V trying to get its little 3.85ghz OC so far 56C max temp Tdie on stock and yeah this guy loves to run a few cores at 4150-4250 something Ryzen 1000 series CPU's could only dream of. 

Like always Amd always does better the second time around and that is what Pinnacle Ridge is, as said in the 2700x thread it just feels so freaking snappy not sure why.


----------



## masterkaj

polkfan said:


> So if anything this runs cooler at stock compared to my 1700 at 1.375V trying to get its little 3.85ghz OC so far 56C max temp Tdie on stock and yeah this guy loves to run a few cores at 4150-4250 something Ryzen 1000 series CPU's could only dream of.
> 
> Like always Amd always does better the second time around and that is what Pinnacle Ridge is, as said in the 2700x thread it just feels so freaking snappy not sure why.


When you compare at the same speeds the 2700x is much more efficient. However, when running at stock or overclocked speeds it uses quite a bit more power. According to my meter it uses about 20w more without PBO and 40w more with PBO under P95. This is with a -0.05v offset, so it probably uses more at stock voltage. 

This is slightly offset by the fact that the 2700x only has a 10c offset instead of 20c. So you may run at warmer temperatures without throttling.


----------



## pschorr1123

Hello all can anyone confirm if the option " external clock gen-sata dispo" shown in the picture is to have the sata ports run off the external clock so they wont be affected by running my bclk @103? The bios is the beta 4.64 also the Determination scalar option is towards the top however it asks what mode you want performance or power not sure if that is same thing and there is a cTDP control option right below. I also notice that if I don't change to AMD CBS mode on oc tweaker page my manual PBO settings are not saved. Thanks


----------



## Trender

Guys any tips for a fellow ASRock user? My X370 Killer SLI 4.XX BIOS are AWFUL.Since January and they couldn't fix it yet. So I downgraded to 3.XX bioses. IUm even thinking buying another mobo.
The problem now is I bought my new shiny 2700X so I have to use these horrible bios and its unstable even at 3200 MHz! Im trying 3000 MHz now and who knows... And I got 3.XX bios with 3333MHz stables!
I don't know what to try I've tried every timing CAS bus and voltages. It fails at 9 secs after a simple reboot when I get it on stress until 17 mins but after reboot 9 secs. It just doesn't makes sense and its awful.
I've got all these setting u get in ur bios like pbo amd cbs and stuff. Also my 2700X is constantly at 1.4+V....


----------



## iNeri

lowdog said:


> So let me ask this, is the 2700X working properly on X370 Taichi / Fat Pro or not?? Is Precision boost working properly?, what frequency is XFR boosting to? how are temps?....or is X370 just a write off with this 2700X and better off getting a X470???


All XFR2 and PBO its working great, i running stock 2700x + blck 102 wich gave me boost to 4435 MHz with 43.5 multiplier all this with an offset of -.05v so 1.45v is the maximum when light load

The only thing is with blck OC i need to raise PLL 1.8v to 1.95v for IBT avx very high pass, anything lower in this value result in a dirt reboot.

With very heavy load like this my minimum CPU speed is 4050 MHz on all cores.

Voltage is 1.212-1.219 v on SVI2 sensor with heavy load (LLC auto=LLC5).


----------



## Mikkinen

Hi, taichi have precision boost scalar option? I don't find it...
what setting for pbo with 2700X? Enable or manual? in manual which values?


----------



## Jpe1701

Can someone please help me? I need the values for PPT TDC EDC for xfr2 and pbo. I see everyone getting scores in the 1800s on cinebench and mine is stuck around 1770. I get between 4025 and 4050mhz all cores. I haven't tried the offset trick yet because I'm in the middle of a blackout. Should I try a -.05v offset? Would that make a difference? PPT is at 1000w, tdc-114a, edc-168a.
Edit: forgot cooling is good. I have a 280 aio, max I've seen so far is just shy of 60c.


----------



## Mikkinen

Jpe1701 said:


> Can someone please help me? I need the values for PPT TDC EDC for xfr2 and pbo. I see everyone getting scores in the 1800s on cinebench and mine is stuck around 1770. I get between 4025 and 4050mhz all cores. I haven't tried the offset trick yet because I'm in the middle of a blackout. Should I try a -.05v offset? Would that make a difference? PPT is at 1000w, tdc-114a, edc-168a.


I also ask for support for PPE TDC and EDC ...
could depend on the ram settings, which config do you have?


----------



## Jpe1701

Mikkinen said:


> Jpe1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me? I need the values for PPT TDC EDC for xfr2 and pbo. I see everyone getting scores in the 1800s on cinebench and mine is stuck around 1770. I get between 4025 and 4050mhz all cores. I haven't tried the offset trick yet because I'm in the middle of a blackout. Should I try a -.05v offset? Would that make a difference? PPT is at 1000w, tdc-114a, edc-168a.
> 
> 
> 
> I also ask for support for PPE TDC and EDC ...
> could depend on the ram settings, which config do you have?
Click to expand...

 I suck with ram timings. I have gskill ripjaws v 3200 c16 18 18 38 running at 14 16 16 36.


----------



## pschorr1123

on bios 4.61 i used 200wppt,114a TDC, 168a EDC but you have to enter as 200000, 114000, 168000 on the new beta 4.64 they changed it back to watts/Amps so its back to 200,114,168 However, I don't think it actually saves unless you are on AMD CBS on OC Tweaker page Your milage will vary hope this helps


----------



## masterkaj

Trender said:


> Guys any tips for a fellow ASRock user? My X370 Killer SLI 4.XX BIOS are AWFUL.Since January and they couldn't fix it yet. So I downgraded to 3.XX bioses. IUm even thinking buying another mobo.
> The problem now is I bought my new shiny 2700X so I have to use these horrible bios and its unstable even at 3200 MHz! Im trying 3000 MHz now and who knows... And I got 3.XX bios with 3333MHz stables!
> I don't know what to try I've tried every timing CAS bus and voltages. It fails at 9 secs after a simple reboot when I get it on stress until 17 mins but after reboot 9 secs. It just doesn't makes sense and its awful.
> I've got all these setting u get in ur bios like pbo amd cbs and stuff. Also my 2700X is constantly at 1.4+V....


The new pinnacle ridge bios versions suck for ram stability. So much so that I’m thinking about swapping to a new mobo. I had solid timings at DDR3333 on 3.20 for months, passed every test and never crashed. Now I can’t use the same timings at all and have to loosen them quite a bit. I actually just dropped to 3200 xmp and it still fails stability in the 2000-4000% range with Ram Test 1.1. 

I would roll back but I have a 2700x and cannot. I may just build out another computer using my old 1700x and roll back the bios. That way I can get a crosshair vii and have better bios support.


----------



## Mikkinen

Jpe1701 said:


> I suck with ram timings. I have gskill ripjaws v 3200 c16 18 18 38 running at 14 16 16 36.


I have the worst ram... 3200c16 but @ 3020/3157 (depends on the bios) c14-15-15-15-30-54 max (for now it's okay)

I did not understand what PPT, TDC and EDC are and on what basis?
and PBO scalar? In bios 4.64 it isn't present, correct?
Mode0? what is it?


----------



## Trender

masterkaj said:


> The new pinnacle ridge bios versions suck for ram stability. So much so that I’m thinking about swapping to a new mobo. I had solid timings at DDR3333 on 3.20 for months, passed every test and never crashed. Now I can’t use the same timings at all and have to loosen them quite a bit. I actually just dropped to 3200 xmp and it still fails stability in the 2000-4000% range with Ram Test 1.1.
> 
> I would roll back but I have a 2700x and cannot. I may just build out another computer using my old 1700x and roll back the bios. That way I can get a crosshair vii and have better bios support.


Same fam. I had 3333 MHz stable, now I can't even 3000 MHz. It always fails at 9 secs or after 20 secs once I reboot ***. I might buy a new mobo too I just can't keep like that I already sold my 1700


----------



## Jpe1701

Mikkinen said:


> Jpe1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suck with ram timings. I have gskill ripjaws v 3200 c16 18 18 38 running at 14 16 16 36.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the worst ram... 3200c16 but @ 3020/3157 (depends on the bios) c14-15-15-15-30-54 max (for now it's okay)
> 
> I did not understand what PPT, TDC and EDC are and on what basis?
> and PBO scalar? In bios 4.64 it isn't present, correct?
> Mode0? what is it?
Click to expand...

All good questions. No clue. I went straight to 4.70 after.4.60 so I didn't see the beta inbetween. Been searching all the forums for those settings. Some of the posts have me confused, like I keep seeing references to an option titled specifically PBO in 4.70 but I don't have that mine says xfr2? When I started I was getting only 3925 mhz all cores so I'm going in the right direction at least.


----------



## pschorr1123

Sorry I'm not to good at explaining things. Here is where I got those numbers:
"
The "Precision Boost Override" feature available on 400-series motherboards allows increasing the physical limiters mentioned earlier. On SKUs belonging to the 105W TDP infrastructure group, the default limiters are following: PPT 141.75W, TDC 95A, EDC 140A and tJMax of 85°C (absolute, excl. offset).

When "Precision Boost Override" mode is enabled (AGESA default), PPT becomes essentially unrestricted (1000W), TDC is set to 114A and EDC to 168A. These limits can be customized by the ODM so that the new limits will comply with the electrical characteristics of the motherboard design in question."
source:https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72#post-39391302

in bios 4.60 under AMD/CBS/NBIO options
there is a XFR 2.0 setting with a folder to access the PPT,TDC,EDC however (in bios 4.60) they want you to enter mw or ma so if you wanted to enter TDC to 114A you would enter 114000. In the Beta Bios 4.64 you just enter 114.


----------



## Mikkinen

Jpe1701 said:


> All good questions. No clue. I went straight to 4.70 after.4.60 so I didn't see the beta inbetween. Been searching all the forums for those settings. Some of the posts have me confused, like I keep seeing references to an option titled specifically PBO in 4.70 but I don't have that mine says xfr2? When I started I was getting only 3925 mhz all cores so I'm going in the right direction at least.


have you tried to enable pbo? what temperature do you reach?


----------



## ricesteam

iNeri said:


> All XFR2 and PBO its working great, i running stock 2700x + blck 102 wich gave me boost to 4435 MHz with 43.5 multiplier all this with an offset of -.05v so 1.45v is the maximum when light load
> 
> The only thing is with blck OC i need to raise PLL 1.8v to 1.95v for IBT avx very high pass, anything lower in this value result in a dirt reboot.
> 
> With very heavy load like this my minimum CPU speed is 4050 MHz on all cores.
> 
> Voltage is 1.212-1.219 v on SVI2 sensor with heavy load (LLC auto=LLC5).


What's PLL voltages? Is it safe to modify it?


----------



## Jpe1701

I did it. I broke 1800 cinebench. 1810 or something like that. I used 1000000mw for ppt, 114000mA TDC and 168000mw edc, I gave it a -.05v offset(which the way it is acting I think another -.025 trial is in order) and I'm getting 4.1 all cores now. now to stress it. Cinebench was at 59c max.


----------



## Jpe1701

Mikkinen said:


> have you tried to enable pbo? what temperature do you reach?[/
> 
> I guess it's enabled, it's just labeled xfr2 not pbo for me still on 4.70 bios. My settings are in my previous post.


----------



## masterkaj

Deleted. Submitted on the wrong thread.


----------



## iNeri

ricesteam said:


> What's PLL voltages? Is it safe to modify it?


In our bios is marked as +1.8 voltage, right before VDDP voltage. 

It can go to 2.10v without risk:


----------



## Jpe1701

So tried occt and no matter how I had the xfr2 ppt tdc and edc set it would error after just a few seconds. Even with stock voltages.


----------



## pschorr1123

How are your temps? People have reported that with the 2700x you must have thee llc for vcore and soc on auto or the very lowest as a little llc adds alot of voltage which heats the chip up. Also want to watch your soc voltage as that will also heat things up really fast. For the PPT I didn't feel comfortable leaving it unlimited @ 1000w so I set 200. I also use a -offset for vcore to help keep the voltages in line. I am on bios 4.64 but I haven't invested too much time configuring things as the 1.0.0.3a Agesa is right around the corner. I'm hoping Ram Stability above 3200 along with all the other issues get resolved sooner rather than later like 1st Gen Ryzen didn't get stable Ram wise until AGESA 1.0.0.6. Hopefully we can get our systems running as they should prior to the New 1.0.0.6.......


----------



## Jpe1701

pschorr1123 said:


> How are your temps? People have reported that with the 2700x you must have thee llc for vcore and soc on auto or the very lowest as a little llc adds alot of voltage which heats the chip up. Also want to watch your soc voltage as that will also heat things up really fast. For the PPT I didn't feel comfortable leaving it unlimited @ 1000w so I set 200. I also use a -offset for vcore to help keep the voltages in line. I am on bios 4.64 but I haven't invested too much time configuring things as the 1.0.0.3a Agesa is right around the corner. I'm hoping Ram Stability above 3200 along with all the other issues get resolved sooner rather than later like 1st Gen Ryzen didn't get stable Ram wise until AGESA 1.0.0.6. Hopefully we can get our systems running as they should prior to the New 1.0.0.6.......


 Temps are actually really good. I have a 280 aio and my temps don't go higher than 61c. I brought the ppt down to 148 and it is stable and I get 4050mhz all cores now so I'm going to leave it for the new bios too and hopefully it will be better. all of my voltages are back to stock too.


----------



## pschorr1123

glad to hear. That AIO helps a lot as temps matter a lot with the 2700x. I'm using the MSI Core Frozer L air tower. Only cooler at the time Ryzen launched that was AM4 compatible out of the box plus it was only $52 and was only beaten by the Noctua NH D15 by 3 degrees or so for an extra $30 or more. Plus its not that fugly brown color, lol

I'll put an Amazon link in case anyone is interested
https://www.amazon.com/MSI-Cooler-S...d=1525712133&sr=8-1&keywords=msi+core+frozr+l


----------



## Brightmist

I was able to stabilize my previously stable on BIOS 3.10-3.20-3.30 3466C14 Stilt HQ timings RAM OC on BIOS 4.40 using my 1600X using and Trident Z 3600C16 kit.

The trick for me was changing procODT from 60 to 53.3 Ohms so try lowering that if you're having stability issues with a B-die kit and a Summit Ridge CPU on 4.40. (I'm also on AMD CBS settings instead of ASrock but I doubt that'll make a difference).


----------



## iNeri

Brightmist said:


> I was able to stabilize my previously stable on BIOS 3.10-3.20-3.30 3466C14 Stilt HQ timings RAM OC on BIOS 4.40 using my 1600X using and Trident Z 3600C16 kit.
> 
> The trick for me was changing procODT from 60 to 53.3 Ohms so try lowering that if you're having stability issues with a B-die kit and a Summit Ridge CPU on 4.40. (I'm also on AMD CBS settings instead of ASrock but I doubt that'll make a difference).


Thanks for the tip mate.

Can you test with procODT to auto and check with ryzen timing checker wich ohm do you have on auto mode? it should leave procOCTto 53.3 ohm too.


----------



## RobJoy

Brightmist said:


> I was able to stabilize my previously stable on BIOS 3.10-3.20-3.30 3466C14 Stilt HQ timings RAM OC on BIOS 4.40 using my 1600X using and Trident Z 3600C16 kit.
> 
> The trick for me was changing procODT from 60 to 53.3 Ohms so try lowering that if you're having stability issues with a B-die kit and a Summit Ridge CPU on 4.40. (I'm also on AMD CBS settings instead of ASrock but I doubt that'll make a difference).


I had no problem doing the same on 4.40.

Now I am tackling 4.70 and it is quite a different beast entirely. :/

I am not stable on whatever setting I try.
So I am waiting for some hardcore fellaz that still tackle with their 1600X and have a 3600 CL15 kit memory (SamsungB).

I would be happy if ANY setting/preset coming from Ryzen DRAM Calculator worked.
Nothing I tried so far, worked. Not safe, not Fast and certainly not extreme.

My ram is F4-3600C15-8GTZ.

Save your profile and try my settings for 4.40 (attached file).
I got some really nice memory benchmarks from it.


----------



## numlock66

CMR16GX4M2C3600C18


----------



## virpz

RobJoy said:


> I had no problem doing the same on 4.40.
> 
> Now I am tackling 4.70 and it is quite a different beast entirely. :/
> 
> I am not stable on whatever setting I try.
> So I am waiting for some hardcore fellaz that still tackle with their 1600X and have a 3600 CL15 kit memory (SamsungB).
> 
> I would be happy if ANY setting/preset coming from Ryzen DRAM Calculator worked.
> Nothing I tried so far, worked. Not safe, not Fast and certainly not extreme.
> 
> My ram is F4-3600C15-8GTZ.
> 
> Save your profile and try my settings for 4.40 (attached file).
> I got some really nice memory benchmarks from it.


Try this one











If you are using "AsRock setting" to overclock then disable "Core Performance Boost" and "CnQ". If you are going stock clocks for the CPU have it set to "AMD CBS" + "Core Performance Boost" and "C-states both enabled". 

Also don't forget to set under DF

Memory Interleaving : Channel

Interleaving size: 512

Interleaving hash: Enabled


----------



## RobJoy

virpz said:


> Try this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using "AsRock setting" to overclock then disable "Core Performance Boost" and "CnQ". If you are going stock clocks for the CPU have it set to "AMD CBS" + "Core Performance Boost" and "C-states both enabled".
> 
> Also don't forget to set under DF
> 
> Memory Interleaving : Channel
> 
> Interleaving size: 512
> 
> Interleaving hash: Enabled


TY for the tip.
I went back on 4.40, as 4.70 has proven to be a nightmare.

But I will try your suggested settings.

Little question:
What did you mean by "Also don't forget to set under DF"?

I always leave CnQ enabled as it has not proven to affect any overclock I ever did.


----------



## pschorr1123

@RobJoy
I believe he meant DF is the folder/option where you will find the Memory Interleaving, Interleaving size, and Interleaving hash options.


----------



## numlock66

I noticed that to change rttnom rttwr and rttpark you need to change on advanced settings, if you change on oc tweaker it doesn't work.

To enter on BIOS/UEFI i need to try 2 times or more (hitting delete), on the first try i can see the code on dr. debug indicating be on bios but only black screen on monitor, this is extremely annoying if you are trying to overclocking DRAM! Same issue for anybody?

Other thing, sometimes when overclock memory, change settings on bios, saved and boot on windows i got many memory errors on test, i need to shutdown, turn on again and no errors.

Anybody could reach memory clock 3600mhz b-die? with 2700x? i can boot but errors still happening after changing procODT to 60 ohm


----------



## virpz

*I am tired.*

So guys, I had lived with the ASRock X370 Taichi for a long time now and while it is a great piece of hardware I ask myself what is worth a great board with crap, half working bios that can't save profiles, properly overclock or have timings properly set ? 
I guess we don't want workarounds, we don't want excuses, we don't want tips. All we want is a functional bios, not this half assed *** they have been feeding this board with. Every bios release there is a new problem introduced while they still didn't had the bugs from the previous bios release fixed. There are way too many critical problems that are still in the process of being fixed for more than 7 months and the board now is half working. We??? *We are here, like peasants, hoping they can fix something that they advertised in the product we have paid for.

Go to ASRock forum and bomb that place, send e-mails to ASRock support on a daily basis, scream on every Taichi review you can. I really hope we can have make enough pressure to change things NOW because this board willl get less and less support for the future.

http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=8668&PID=51371&#51371

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/asrock-x370-taichi-amd-am4.231372/page-4#post-3796125

https://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/all.html?tag=asrock


Bellow you will see images on wer I tried, with my broken English, to point all the crucial problems this bios board has.*


----------



## lowdog

Pretty sad eh, hardware is good but clowns can't tune the bios up to an excellent standard.


----------



## virpz

lowdog said:


> Pretty sad eh, hardware is good but clowns can't tune the bios up to an excellent standard.


Asking only for a decent standard. 
If they fix the "Save Profile" and memory bandwidth problem when doing manual OC then I can call it decent. 

Ps: Now, if you want to run it stock then ur fine.


----------



## LeoMiami

Jpe1701 said:


> I did it. I broke 1800 cinebench. 1810 or something like that. I used 1000000mw for ppt, 114000mA TDC and 168000mw edc, I gave it a -.05v offset(which the way it is acting I think another -.025 trial is in order) and I'm getting 4.1 all cores now. now to stress it. Cinebench was at 59c max.


i did 1000000ma PPT 115000ma TDC and 169000mw EDC -0.05 offset got 177 CB15 single and 1840 multi stock cooler 3466 ram cl16 1.46v


----------



## Jpe1701

LeoMiami said:


> Jpe1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did it. I broke 1800 cinebench. 1810 or something like that. I used 1000000mw for ppt, 114000mA TDC and 168000mw edc, I gave it a -.05v offset(which the way it is acting I think another -.025 trial is in order) and I'm getting 4.1 all cores now. now to stress it. Cinebench was at 59c max.
> 
> 
> 
> i did 1000000ma PPT 115000ma TDC and 169000mw EDC -0.05 offset got 177 CB15 single and 1840 multi stock cooler 3466 ram cl16 1.46v
Click to expand...

Have you tried any stability tests? Mine ended up erroring out on Occt with xfr2 enabled. I'm waiting for a bios update hoping that will help but I'm sick of this board.


----------



## pschorr1123

I finally managed to break 1800 on CB15 myself. I am on bios 4.64 and all I did was change the cTDP setting to 150 (the max tdp of my air cooler) Prior to this I was in the upper 1700s with 200,114, and 168 set in the Precision Boost Overdrive menu. 

Awesome slide show posted above, lol I really miss @Chew as he really knew the limitations of the hardware and how to properly qualify a beta bios. These 4.x bios's suck and if you are rockin' a 1st gen Ryzen 3.30 is the best bios for Summit Ridge. Luckily for me the 2700x isn't really a traditional over clocker as you are much better off just tweaking the PBO settings along with a mild bclk oc of 1 or 2 to get close to 4.45 single and 4.2 ish all core speed depending on load. Prime 95 may knock it down closer to 3.9. This video from Level1 Techs does a good job of explaining the Sensi Mi 




I also stumbled across a video testing actual vcore and llc with a DMM vs 3 software voltage reporting tools. It seems the software reports a bit higher than what is measured with a DMM, 5:21 is where he busts out a chart for you to look at. 





EDIT:I did hit 1806 but didn't save it. Also with the 2700x if you let the computer cool off for a couple minutes after 2 or 3 CB runs your score will go back up as the 2700X is very sensitive to temps


----------



## pschorr1123

I also thought you guys might find this useful if you have a 2700X. Its from the Asus Crosshair VII thread explaining the PBO setting used for the Asus exclusive Performance Enhancer presets:

1)

Level 1

PPT Limit = 1000W
TDC Limit = 1000A
EDC Limit = 150A
Customized Precision Overdrive (Scalar) = 10X

Level 2

PPT Limit = 1000W
TDC Limit = 1000A
EDC Limit = 1000A
Customized Precision Overdrive (Scalar) = 10X

Level 3 (OC)

Tweak from The Stilt which disables the power and current calculation, you might see the SMU calculated power/current in HWInfo showing 0 when using it.

Level 4 (OC)

The tweak from The Stilt + Level 2 XFR2 settings. I think Level 4 is way higher than most will be able to run, typically yielding something like 4.35G 1T and 4.30G nT frequency.

2) Yes, default Windows 10 balanced. The Ryzen Balanced profile has the minimum processor state set a bit too high for Level 3/4 to work properly.
3) Voltage requests are sent from the CPU just like at default, so this mode is best used with CPU Core Voltage = Offset mode
4) The settings are listed in there as well, +50mV offset to whatever the CPU requested and will depend on the specific CPU sample. IIRC on one of the chips I tested that resulted in 1.48V in 1T scenarios and 1.36V when fully loaded

source:http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...rog-crosshair-vii-overclocking-thread-15.html


----------



## polkfan

When you guys run R15 you have everything off right like Corsair software(or cam) and Steam(easy 20 points gone in R15). 

Just at stock with a AIO and 3200mhz memory with high 16 cas timings i get 1800 in R15 and 180 in my single core


----------



## Handrox

At least this is working on this motherboard. Trying to use the balanced mode of windows is a tremendous headache, trying to use the ram above 3600MHz is impossible and has already tested in 3 different cpus. The Bios of Asrock is leaving much to be desired.


----------



## Handrox

Does anyone know how to run the balanced power mode of windows? Here it never worked, I go for the 3rd cpu Ryzen and I tested practically all released bios and this never worked. Today I'm using a 2700X on the Taichi X370 with Bios P4.64 Beta and Windows 10 x64, but still it does not run the balanced power mode, the system simply locks up with a few seconds after login


----------



## polkfan

Yeah for sure if i was to do any overclocking on this CPU it would be with tweaking the XFR2. Amd needs to make this a lot easier as its one of the only ways to really overclock this thing. 

Doing anything else lowers performance in single threaded tasks this thing is already a beast in multithreaded tasks. 


We need a guide here at overclocker explaining how to tweak XFR2.


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> When you guys run R15 you have everything off right like Corsair software(or cam) and Steam(easy 20 points gone in R15).
> 
> Just at stock with a AIO and 3200mhz memory with high 16 cas timings i get 1800 in R15 and 180 in my single core


All SW closed here give me this:










PBO=stock/disabled
blck=102
vcore= -0.05
Multi=Stock/auto
LLC=auto


----------



## pschorr1123

@Handrox,
Not sure if you have done this already but I had to install the AMD chipset drivers in order to get the Ryzen Balanced power plan installed. Make sure that the "minimum processor state" is set below 50% (Mine defaulted to 100% when I first installed it) Also make sure global c-states is enabled in the bios. Disabling global c-states was the work around on pre 4.xx bios's to stop the computer from freezing or locking up after sitting idle for a while. The new 4.xx bios's have a new setting called "power supply idle voltage control" which you can set to "standard" to keep the CPU vcore from dropping too low which was causing the lock ups with some PSUs.
However, I'm not sure if your computer locking up shortly after logging in to windows has much to do with the power management profile. Perhaps you can go into greater detail about the problem you are having along with you computer specs, OC settings, RAM settings, etc and then some of the smarter people on here will be able to help you out.


----------



## Handrox

pschorr1123 said:


> @Handrox,
> Not sure if you have done this already but I had to install the AMD chipset drivers in order to get the Ryzen Balanced power plan installed. Make sure that the "minimum processor state" is set below 50% (Mine defaulted to 100% when I first installed it) Also make sure global c-states is enabled in the bios. Disabling global c-states was the work around on pre 4.xx bios's to stop the computer from freezing or locking up after sitting idle for a while. The new 4.xx bios's have a new setting called "power supply idle voltage control" which you can set to "standard" to keep the CPU vcore from dropping too low which was causing the lock ups with some PSUs.
> However, I'm not sure if your computer locking up shortly after logging in to windows has much to do with the power management profile. Perhaps you can go into greater detail about the problem you are having along with you computer specs, OC settings, RAM settings, etc and then some of the smarter people on here will be able to help you out.


Thanks for the feedback, I'll test what you tell me. Here when I use balanced mode, economic or Ryzen Balanced I always have problems after the first boot, when I log in the machine stays a normal 10 seconds, and then starts to freeze until it stops completely.


----------



## The Sandman

Handrox said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I'll test what you tell me. Here when I use balanced mode, economic or Ryzen Balanced I always have problems after the first boot, when I log in the machine stays a normal 10 seconds, and then starts to freeze until it stops completely.


I haven't been following here, apologies if this has already been covered but have you tried to disable Fast Start-up in Windows?
Just an FYI, on my C6H I run Performance Power Plan w/min CPU set to 20% and all works as it should. (Both freqs and voltage drop at idle)


----------



## Handrox

Well, guys, the question was in the PCIE's resting device. I had to turn off ASPM for balanced mode to work. I've been dealing with this problem for months, and I never thought it was anything to do with PCIE.


----------



## pschorr1123

glad to hear you fixed it. I always set my pci express link management to moderate so I guess I lucked out.


----------



## hotak

Can someone help me in setting up external clock generators?
I see 2 "External clock generators" in the BIOS, one of the two is named "SATA DISP0", do i have to activate both or only one of them to have PCI-E and SATA running at 100mhz? Something else i should know before increasing the BCLK?

Also, i noticed that using AsRock OC mode i can get higher scores in cinebench than with AMD CBS with the CH6 default settings, but i managed to get a better score on CBS mode by increasing cTDP to 350w.
Also RAM timings are easier to set in AsRock mode because they have no HEX values, but after a successfull boot they get saved in the CBS memory profile too so you can switch back to it.
Right now i managed to get 1424 on cinebench with my 2600X on CBS with 1000W/200A/120A settings for XFR and 1000 for the scalar (wich seems to have little to no effect on cinebench scores tho)


----------



## Handrox

pschorr1123 said:


> glad to hear you fixed it. I always set my pci express link management to moderate so I guess I lucked out.


I really do not understand why it's conflicting if I use ASPM in moderate mode.


hotak said:


> Can someone help me in setting up external clock generators?
> I see 2 "External clock generators" in the BIOS, one of the two is named "SATA DISP0", do i have to activate both or only one of them to have PCI-E and SATA running at 100mhz? Something else i should know before increasing the BCLK?
> 
> Also, i noticed that using AsRock OC mode i can get higher scores in cinebench than with AMD CBS with the CH6 default settings, but i managed to get a better score on CBS mode by increasing cTDP to 350w.
> Also RAM timings are easier to set in AsRock mode because they have no HEX values, but after a successfull boot they get saved in the CBS memory profile too so you can switch back to it.
> Right now i managed to get 1424 on cinebench with my 2600X on CBS with 1000W/200A/120A settings for XFR and 1000 for the scalar (wich seems to have little to no effect on cinebench scores tho)


I also have the same doubt regarding the external frequency of the pcie


----------



## hotak

What i mainly want to understand is if you can actually have a different base clock frequency for PCI/SATA and CPU/RAM, and, if that's actually possible, wich of the 2 external clock generators have to be enabled.
I would test this myself but i don't even know if there's some software that is able to correctly report those frequencies..


----------



## Handrox

hotak said:


> What i mainly want to understand is if you can actually have a different base clock frequency for PCI/SATA and CPU/RAM, and, if that's actually possible, wich of the 2 external clock generators have to be enabled.
> I would test this myself but i don't even know if there's some software that is able to correctly report those frequencies..


Yes it would be quite interesting. I tested that "gamer mode" function and saw that the cores are working at a higher rate sequentially.


----------



## pschorr1123

@hotak I asked a similar question myself a while back. I'm scared to test as I'm a noob and am scared of corrupting my nvme boot drive. I also want to ask other nvme owners out there if they can restart their PCs from windows without any issues. I have the Toshiba RD 400 which I chose over the 960 evo due to the better warranty and less thermal throttling. Had I known that I can never restart my pc again (if I do then I am greeted with the "no boot device or system disk" screen) I certainly wouldn't have wasted my money on it. Not one single reviewer mentioned this which brings me to the conclusion that they are all just salesmen looking for views. Toshiba official support suggests that you simply turn the pc off and turn back on again which I managed to figure out myself or if the nvme is not the boot device simply uninstall via device manager. Toshiba is a large company and I would expect them to be able to hire a developer to produce a proper driver so that I can use my PC like a normal person. My favorite thing is when Windows 10 decides to update itself and restart my pc in my absence then it wont post and the bios assumes that I must have a failed OC set in the bios so then it will load safe defaults while i'm away and when I return I am greeted with the login screen so I login not knowing my RAM is set back down to 2133. Very annoying to say the least. Do any Samsung or other brand nvme ssd owners experience this? Is this an AMD only thing? 

Rant aside it would be very cool if you can indeed run the sata ports off of the external clock gen. The Asus Crosshair VII board has an option to untie the infinity fabric from the dram so you can OC via bclk and not affect the ram at all however, it hurts performance a lot since you add additional latency when crossing over from the Infinity Fabric to the dram bus or crossing over from one bus to another running at different speeds.
"- Supports Asynchronous eCLK mode, which allows you to overclock the CPU reference clock independently from Fabric/DRAM and PCI-E." sorce http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...09-rog-crosshair-vii-overclocking-thread.html

It also would be very cool if any one could explain some of the advanced cryptic settings in the bios such as PSI or ASC enable under advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Options or the Mode 0 enable at the very bottom of same page


----------



## virpz

As far as I know, the is now way to "untie IF clock from ram clock". 
Your talking about bclk gen for CPU and Promontory and the Taichi used to have it working for bclks above 103MHz. Now it is just broken and as advertised inside the Taichi bios, it is not safe to use which also explains part of why I am so pissed at ASRock.


pschorr1123 said:


> @hotak
> Rant aside it would be very cool if you can indeed run the sata ports off of the external clock gen. The Asus Crosshair VII board has an option to *untie the infinity fabric from the dram *so you can OC via bclk and not affect the ram at all however, it hurts performance a lot since you add additional latency when crossing over from the Infinity Fabric to the dram bus or crossing over from one bus to another running at different speeds.


----------



## Moparman

Can someone tell me if I am able to flash the bios without a 1xxx series ryzen? I found a deal at my local micro on the Asrock board with 2700x but i'm sure it won't have the newest bios out of the box. Will the board even boot or can it be flashed with me only having the 2700x?


----------



## pschorr1123

@Moparman,

I found out the hard way. I had my 2700x running just fine on bios 4.60 then I accidentally flashed to bios beta 4.41 (which claimed to be Pinnacle PI ready) and after it flashed it got stuck on code 5. It would not post or let me into the bios to flash. I had to reinstall my old 1700 to get up and running again. AMD does offer boot kits though so you could look into that.

AMI code 5 = oem microcode initialization

Short answer= no you can not you will need a 1st gen cpu to flash


----------



## Moparman

pschorr1123 said:


> @Moparman,
> 
> I found out the hard way. I had my 2700x running just fine on bios 4.60 then I accidentally flashed to bios beta 4.41 (which claimed to be Pinnacle PI ready) and after it flashed it got stuck on code 5. It would not post or let me into the bios to flash. I had to reinstall my old 1700 to get up and running again. AMD does offer boot kits though so you could look into that.
> 
> AMI code 5 = oem microcode initialization
> 
> Short answer= no you can not you will need a 1st gen cpu to flash


Well that stinks I really want to buy that setup but I guess I'll play it safe and just get the X470


----------



## polkfan

iNeri said:


> All SW closed here give me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PBO=stock/disabled
> blck=102
> vcore= -0.05
> Multi=Stock/auto
> LLC=auto


All stock High Performance vs Amd Balance basically the same, have this on a H150i and with my memory at 3200mhz with 16-18-18-38-56-1T, top is high performance bottom is Amd Balance i will tweak with XFR a bit and see what i can do i know this isn't some magical chip as at 1.35V 4.25Ghz failed


----------



## ricesteam

I think I'm having the same issue. I had to manually set my 'Power Idle' settings to achieve stability. However, I want to give your solution a shot. Where can I find this 'ASPM' settings? 



Handrox said:


> Well, guys, the question was in the PCIE's resting device. I had to turn off ASPM for balanced mode to work. I've been dealing with this problem for months, and I never thought it was anything to do with PCIE.


----------



## Handrox

ricesteam said:


> I think I'm having the same issue. I had to manually set my 'Power Idle' settings to achieve stability. However, I want to give your solution a shot. Where can I find this 'ASPM' settings?


Sorry my system is not in English, but I think it is easy to understand where the option you are looking for is. It is within the energy profile, in the power option of the PCIE.


----------



## charlie177

What does changing the cTDP above 65W actually do? is it effective (however it works) if I'm using p-states OC?


----------



## ricesteam

What was your max single core boost? I also managed to break 1800 on CB15 when manually adjusting the PBO settings. However, my max single core boost only reached 4.25, whereas when PBO was set to Auto, max single core boost was 4.35. Unfortunately, auto PBO would make my CB15 result from low-mid 1700s. 

Also, I noticed my temperatures and voltages increased when manually adjusting the PBO.



pschorr1123 said:


> I finally managed to break 1800 on CB15 myself. I am on bios 4.64 and all I did was change the cTDP setting to 150 (the max tdp of my air cooler) Prior to this I was in the upper 1700s with 200,114, and 168 set in the Precision Boost Overdrive menu.


----------



## pschorr1123

@ricesteam

The actual single core speed with the bclk at stock is 4,353.4MHz when I set the bclk to 101 it raises up to 4,398.4MHz so 103 bclk will get you an extra 86Hz to be just under 4.5GHz.
I think that you are concerned as the speed doesn't show 4.35 in the current column in HWiNFO64. All that matters is the maximum column if you want to see it in real time you can change the polling rate within HWiNFOs settings. I wouldn't be too concerned what HWiNFO shows in real time as long as your benchmarks show an improvement. If the maximum column only shows 4.25 then you may need to reconfigure the PBO settings or try changing the cTDP to 150 to see if there is any improvement.(maybe not if you are using the stock prism cooler) Your CB single score should stay the same as it maxes out @ 4.35 unless you oc the bclk. I linked a Level 1 Techs video a couple pages back that does a really good job explaining what the Sense MI actually does. In short your core speeds will vary depending on the actual load, temps, etc. For example CB 15 will show around 4.1 an all cores but prime 95 will drop to 3.9 all cores. Your scores look like what I'm getting with my memory set to 3200 14,14,14,14,28,42. I would like to get closer to what iNeri is getting though he is rocking a large AIO while I'm on air but not the "stock" prism cooler.

make sure to keep an eye on temps too while playing with the PBO settings as the 2700x is very temperature sensitive


----------



## ricesteam

Correct, my maximum column only shows 4.25. I wish I understood what each of those PBO setting mean and do. 

I'm wondering if my experience is different from yours due to my ram: 3200 16-18-18-18-38. 




pschorr1123 said:


> @ricesteam
> 
> The actual single core speed with the bclk at stock is 4,353.4MHz when I set the bclk to 101 it raises up to 4,398.4MHz so 103 bclk will get you an extra 86Hz to be just under 4.5GHz.
> I think that you are concerned as the speed doesn't show 4.35 in the current column in HWiNFO64. All that matters is the maximum column if you want to see it in real time you can change the polling rate within HWiNFOs settings. I wouldn't be too concerned what HWiNFO shows in real time as long as your benchmarks show an improvement. If the maximum column only shows 4.25 then you may need to reconfigure the PBO settings or try changing the cTDP to 150 to see if there is any improvement.(maybe not if you are using the stock prism cooler) Your CB single score should stay the same as it maxes out @ 4.35 unless you oc the bclk. I linked a Level 1 Techs video a couple pages back that does a really good job explaining what the Sense MI actually does. In short your core speeds will vary depending on the actual load, temps, etc. For example CB 15 will show around 4.1 an all cores but prime 95 will drop to 3.9 all cores. Your scores look like what I'm getting with my memory set to 3200 14,14,14,14,28,42. I would like to get closer to what iNeri is getting though he is rocking a large AIO while I'm on air but not the "stock" prism cooler.
> 
> make sure to keep an eye on temps too while playing with the PBO settings as the 2700x is very temperature sensitive


----------



## pschorr1123

@ricesteam
Your ram will not affect your core speed but will affect some benchmarks. What cooler are you using? 
I posted my PBO setting in the pic as well as the cTDP setting which I changed to 150 (which is what caused my CB score to break 1800) I am also using a -.0625 vcore offset and have everything else on auto. I also changed the processor temperature control shown in the 3rd pic from auto to 90 (although my Tctl doesn't go above 85.6 under stress before it would top out @84) If you raise soc or llc the extra voltage will heat up the 2700x really fast and you will get lower scores as a result.

congrats on getting your Hynix kit running @3200 btw that is not an easy achievement


----------



## ricesteam

@pschorr1123, I'm using stock cooler. Tbh, I'm not sure where my Team T-night ram, TF1D416G3200HC16CDC01, was manufactured. I didn't do anything to get them to run @ 3200. 

My voltage is set to -0.05 offset. My llc are at level 5 (lowest). Maybe I should auto everything. 

I noticed your Determinism slider is on Performance. I think mine is on Auto. 

What's cTDP? Cooler TDP? I wish Asrock provided better documentation.


----------



## pschorr1123

Yeah I'm not sure and the documentation is a joke. I set 150 because I know that is what my cooler is rated for. I believe the Wraith Prism is between 125-141 if you set the fan to monsoon. You can try higher if you want but because you are on a stock cooler I believe that you are reaching the thermal limits when adjusting the PBO settings. Your cooler does have a switch that will set the fan to Leaf Blower mode but you can toggle that and see if you get any change since toggling the fan will allow to cooler to dissipate more heat. I found a video by AMD's Robert Hallock which explains the PBO stuff.

As for your Ram I believe it is Hynix because of the timings. When shopping only the 3200cl 14,14,14,28 kits are B-die for sure but they are a lot more expensive as they start @ $225 on sale. You can download a program called Tiaphoon Burner which will read your Ram's spd info and give you a report on the IC manufacturer along with the timings needed to plug into the Ryzen Dram Calculator by 1usmus. Anyway everyone since Ryzen 1s launch has had issues getting anything other than Samsung B-die to run @ or near the rated XMP speeds so you are very fortunate there.

the video is here...


----------



## virpz

As a overclocker using PBO+XFR makes no sense to me. Makes even less sense if you consider I am not really losing anything without it...











-Less heat

-Less power draw during load ( idle only after they fix this stupid bios)

-More performance

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] - critical #1
[email protected] - critical #2

I need Manual OC with P-states and I hope they can come with a decent bios by this month.


----------



## ricesteam

@pschorr1123, I forgot to ask, where did you find your mentioned solution? I had a similar problem but was unable to find anything. I only overcame the problem through sheer luck and trial-and-error.



pschorr1123 said:


> @Handrox,
> Not sure if you have done this already but I had to install the AMD chipset drivers in order to get the Ryzen Balanced power plan installed. Make sure that the "minimum processor state" is set below 50% (Mine defaulted to 100% when I first installed it) Also make sure global c-states is enabled in the bios. Disabling global c-states was the work around on pre 4.xx bios's to stop the computer from freezing or locking up after sitting idle for a while. The new 4.xx bios's have a new setting called "power supply idle voltage control" which you can set to "standard" to keep the CPU vcore from dropping too low which was causing the lock ups with some PSUs.
> However, I'm not sure if your computer locking up shortly after logging in to windows has much to do with the power management profile. Perhaps you can go into greater detail about the problem you are having along with you computer specs, OC settings, RAM settings, etc and then some of the smarter people on here will be able to help you out.


----------



## pschorr1123

@ricesteam
Disabling the global c-states was suggested in many forums to work around Ryzen 1 freezing randomly when idle. My brother also ran into the same issue when he put together his 1700+ x370 Taichi and discovered through his own testing after reading several suggestions to disable global c- states that disabling does indeed keep his CPU from locking up when idle. Here is one example: 

"We have been investigating the issue where systems are reportedly locking up when idling or running small workloads. This issue is related to the power supply. Most PC power supplies (PSUs) are designed to handle a wide range of power consumption from your PC components, but not all PSUs are created equal. Because of this, there are some rare conditions where the power draw of an efficient PC does not meet the minimum power consumption requirements for one or more circuits inside some PSUs. This scenario (called “minimal loading supply”) can cause such PSUs to output poor quality power, or shut off entirely. To prevent this issue from happening, it is important to ensure that the power supply supports 0A minimum load on the +12V circuit. These PSUs became commonplace starting in 2013 for the Intel “Haswell” platform. This specification can be found printed on the sticker affixed to most PSUs, or it may be available on the manufacturer’s website. However, AMD understands that not everyone is in a position to replace their PSU with a contemporary 0A-rated unit. To help with that, AMD is also developing a firmware workaround for these power supplies, and will make it available through motherboard partners as a BIOS update in the future." source-https://lime-technology.com/forums/topic/61767-amd-ryzen-update/

The PBO needing the power plan minimum processor state to be below 50% was in the Asus CH7 forum as I remember @elmor posting about it for the users that were not getting the cpus to boost it is also in the CH7 Highlights PDF at the bottom of the very 1st post in the CH7 thread.
"3. Performance Enhancer
With eXtended Frequency Range (XFR) version 2, there are configurable options which can
increase boost frequencies and duration. The available options are PPT, TDC and EDC under
“Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\Precision Boost Override Configuration”. The
BIOS item “Performance Enhancer“ tunes these options in a simple way. Level 1 and 2 rely only
on the AMD provided options mentioned. Level 3 and 4 has a few tweaks of our own (with the
help from The Stilt) which causes XFR to always boost to the highest possible frequency. When
using Level 3/4, make sure to use the Balanced power profile, or adjust the

“MINIMUM PROCESSOR STATE” TO BELOW 50% ON YOUR PREFERRED PROFILE. 

Otherwise, Core Performance Boost (CPB) will not work properly and single threaded performance will suffer. Additionally there’s a grace
period of roughly a minute after entering the operating system until P-states are engaged properly.
Each CPU is different and boosts to different frequencies, the same settings on two different
samples will give different results. The increased frequencies might be too high for some CPUs
or require additional voltage. When using this function, it’s best to rely on Offset Mode for the
CPU Core Voltage source:http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=154289&d=1524143181

I don't remember where I read about the Power Supply Voltage option. It was probably in this forum anyway I have a screen shot of the setting in the bios. It is one of the few settings that actually has a help string filled out, lol. I am a noob and either read about other people resolving their issues or I stumble upon some stuff by trial and error as well. a lot of issues are hard to diagnose because many symptoms can have more than one cause.


----------



## ricesteam

@pschorr1123, thank you for the detailed response! It is exactly what I was looking for. You can see I made a post on the Asrock Taichi support forums asking for help and eventually posting my solution. (http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts...x370-taichi-crashing-on-stock-settings-and-c6).

I can see why the specific solution would be hard to find. The fact that my pc powers on, POSTs, and that I'm using a tier 1 PSU (Seasonic Focus Gold+), the power supply is the last thing I would suspect. 

I remember reading on Reddit that a user was experiencing freezing issues when his computer would idle. That's when I noticed the same pattern on my computer. As luck would have it, the Asrock bios has a setting specific to "idle" control, which allowed me to solve this particular problem.



pschorr1123 said:


> @ricesteam
> Disabling the global c-states was suggested in many forums to work around Ryzen 1 freezing randomly when idle. My brother also ran into the same issue when he put together his 1700+ x370 Taichi and discovered through his own testing after reading several suggestions to disable global c- states that disabling does indeed keep his CPU from locking up when idle. Here is one example:
> 
> "We have been investigating the issue where systems are reportedly locking up when idling or running small workloads. This issue is related to the power supply. Most PC power supplies (PSUs) are designed to handle a wide range of power consumption from your PC components, but not all PSUs are created equal. Because of this, there are some rare conditions where the power draw of an efficient PC does not meet the minimum power consumption requirements for one or more circuits inside some PSUs. This scenario (called “minimal loading supply”) can cause such PSUs to output poor quality power, or shut off entirely. To prevent this issue from happening, it is important to ensure that the power supply supports 0A minimum load on the +12V circuit. These PSUs became commonplace starting in 2013 for the Intel “Haswell” platform. This specification can be found printed on the sticker affixed to most PSUs, or it may be available on the manufacturer’s website. However, AMD understands that not everyone is in a position to replace their PSU with a contemporary 0A-rated unit. To help with that, AMD is also developing a firmware workaround for these power supplies, and will make it available through motherboard partners as a BIOS update in the future." source-https://lime-technology.com/forums/topic/61767-amd-ryzen-update/
> 
> The PBO needing the power plan minimum processor state to be below 50% was in the Asus CH7 forum as I remember @elmor posting about it for the users that were not getting the cpus to boost it is also in the CH7 Highlights PDF at the bottom of the very 1st post in the CH7 thread.
> "3. Performance Enhancer
> With eXtended Frequency Range (XFR) version 2, there are configurable options which can
> increase boost frequencies and duration. The available options are PPT, TDC and EDC under
> “Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\Precision Boost Override Configuration”. The
> BIOS item “Performance Enhancer“ tunes these options in a simple way. Level 1 and 2 rely only
> on the AMD provided options mentioned. Level 3 and 4 has a few tweaks of our own (with the
> help from The Stilt) which causes XFR to always boost to the highest possible frequency. When
> using Level 3/4, make sure to use the Balanced power profile, or adjust the
> 
> “MINIMUM PROCESSOR STATE” TO BELOW 50% ON YOUR PREFERRED PROFILE.
> 
> Otherwise, Core Performance Boost (CPB) will not work properly and single threaded performance will suffer. Additionally there’s a grace
> period of roughly a minute after entering the operating system until P-states are engaged properly.
> Each CPU is different and boosts to different frequencies, the same settings on two different
> samples will give different results. The increased frequencies might be too high for some CPUs
> or require additional voltage. When using this function, it’s best to rely on Offset Mode for the
> CPU Core Voltage source:http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=154289&d=1524143181
> 
> I don't remember where I read about the Power Supply Voltage option. It was probably in this forum anyway I have a screen shot of the setting in the bios. It is one of the few settings that actually has a help string filled out, lol. I am a noob and either read about other people resolving their issues or I stumble upon some stuff by trial and error as well. a lot of issues are hard to diagnose because many symptoms can have more than one cause.


----------



## pschorr1123

@ricestream
No problem. The psu you have is really good and wallet friendly. Hopefully Asrock can come up with a descent well documented bios soon. Last year bios 2.20 (I think) was so awful and annoying that Buildziod did a 30 minute rant video showing how awful it was (it would actually reset most of your settings if you touched frequency or bclk). A couple days later he had posted another video featuring a new fixed bios saying that Asrock reached out to him and asked what they could do to fix the bios and they released 2.30 or 2.40 featuring the fixes. Maybe some one can reach out to another popular youtuber or post another video via reddit similar to virpz's slide show show casing all of the bugs. Only problem is that no one from Asrock ever reads anything in here or from their own forums for that matter so it needs to be placed some where that it can cause bad publicity and possibly hurt sales.

Anyone notice how a lot of the popular samsung b-die memory kits are missing from the x470 Taichi QVL? The Gskill Flare X 3200 14,14,14,28 kit didn't even make it nor did the Ripjaws V 3600 16,16,16,36 and I stumbled across a couple reddit posts pointing out how the x370 Taichi memory QVL is shrinking due to most of the kits being discontinued. Pretty disturbing since if you buy a memory kit and it does not post or run any where near its advertised speeds and it is not on the Motherboard's QVL you are s.o.l. no rma or support for you.


----------



## sirmonkey

pschorr1123 said:


> @ricestream
> No problem. The psu you have is really good and wallet friendly. Hopefully Asrock can come up with a descent well documented bios soon. Last year bios 2.20 (I think) was so awful and annoying that Buildziod did a 30 minute rant video showing how awful it was (it would actually reset most of your settings if you touched frequency or bclk). A couple days later he had posted another video featuring a new fixed bios saying that Asrock reached out to him and asked what they could do to fix the bios and they released 2.30 or 2.40 featuring the fixes. Maybe some one can reach out to another popular youtuber or post another video via reddit similar to virpz's slide show show casing all of the bugs. Only problem is that no one from Asrock ever reads anything in here or from their own forums for that matter so it needs to be placed some where that it can cause bad publicity and possibly hurt sales.
> 
> Anyone notice how a lot of the popular samsung b-die memory kits are missing from the x470 Taichi QVL? The Gskill Flare X 3200 14,14,14,28 kit didn't even make it nor did the Ripjaws V 3600 16,16,16,36 and I stumbled across a couple reddit posts pointing out how the x370 Taichi memory QVL is shrinking due to most of the kits being discontinued. Pretty disturbing since if you buy a memory kit and it does not post or run any where near its advertised speeds and it is not on the Motherboard's QVL you are s.o.l. no rma or support for you.


back when the QVL's were made most of those weren't even available.. the standard for mobo manufactures is you test as many as they can before release and then that's it, they very rarely ever update or add to the QVL. has been like that for ages. at this point you can pretty much point the finger at the ram being bad, we all know hynix caps out at 2933-3066, we all know CL14 B dies can hit at least 3200(even the ones sold as cl14 3000) so if you can't hit either of those limits then there are only two options, the rams bad or you won the unlucky lottery for getting a ryzen chip with a weak IMC.


----------



## shmerl

Does anyone know if Asrock X370 Taichi + Ryzen 7 2700X would work with G.SKILL Flare X 32GB (4 x 8GB) at 3200 MHz? It works fine with two 8GB Flare X sticks at 3200 MHz, but I've heard that 4 sticks are harder to run at that frequency.

G.Skill have a Flare X set like this (4x8GB, 3200 MHz, 14-14-14-34 latency), but Asrock's QVL doesn't list it.


----------



## Zendal

shmerl said:


> Does anyone know if Asrock X370 Taichi + Ryzen 7 2700X would work with G.SKILL Flare X 32GB (4 x 8GB) at 3200 MHz? It works fine with two 8GB Flare X sticks at 3200 MHz, but I've heard that 4 sticks are harder to run at that frequency.
> 
> G.Skill have a Flare X set like this (4x8GB, 3200 MHz, 14-14-14-34 latency), but Asrock's QVL doesn't list it.


Should be easy enough for B-die


----------



## Beanzy

Wondering what's considered the 'best' taichi bios for a 1600X?

3.20, 3.20a, 3.30?


----------



## iNeri

Beanzy said:


> Wondering what's considered the 'best' taichi bios for a 1600X?
> 
> 3.20, 3.20a, 3.30?


For me 3.30 bios is the best for ryzen 1000.

No cold boot issues

No csm off error's at boot.

Great even with hynix mdie ICs

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire 650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zeta09

*New Ryzen build with Taichi?*

Hello All. 

Everything is in place for a new Ryzen build and I am going to go with the Asrock Taichi MOBO 

So I'll need recs on a chip to marry it with. I was leaning towards the R7 1700 OR the R5 2600 but I have had some on another forum poo poo on that idea. 

I have been mildly following this thread and am aware of some of the BIOS issues (so it seems) but I'm still willing to go on and get the Taichi 

What has been the best Ryzen to use?


----------



## iNeri

Zeta09 said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Everything is in place for a new Ryzen build and I am going to go with the Asrock Taichi MOBO
> 
> So I'll need recs on a chip to marry it with. I was leaning towards the R7 1700 OR the R5 2600 but I have had some on another forum poo poo on that idea.
> 
> I have been mildly following this thread and am aware of some of the BIOS issues (so it seems) but I'm still willing to go on and get the Taichi
> 
> What has been the best Ryzen to use?


Between those two?? The 1700 no doub.

The taichi is great, you can use 3.30 bios if yor go with the 1700 wich its a great bios with all working very well for ryzen 1000 

Gyus, think i have a little trottle on my 2700x with XFR2 :S this while running Handbrake h265 coding (AVX2??)

It seem is not happening for long time, even i cannot see the moment when the freq goes down. The average is 4000+ always so may be a bad reading for having the bclk to 102???










Temps looks good, TDP its not hiting the stock 141w of XFR2. Weird.


----------



## virpz

Zeta09 said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Everything is in place for a new Ryzen build and I am going to go with the Asrock Taichi MOBO
> 
> So I'll need recs on a chip to marry it with. I was leaning towards the R7 1700 OR the R5 2600 but I have had some on another forum poo poo on that idea.
> 
> I have been mildly following this thread and am aware of some of the BIOS issues (so it seems) but I'm still willing to go on and get the Taichi
> 
> What has been the best Ryzen to use?


Depends on what are your needs.

*PBO+XFR "tweaking", like most guys are doing here ?? * Yes, with a few bugs but it is working.


*12 nm overclocking - aka, have control. Set voltage for a given frequency / set P-states ? * Only If you don't mind on losing a huge load of memory bandwidth.


----------



## Emyshorts

Just found this thread, this is my exact problem. I have 1700x overclocked to 3.8, mem to 3200-been working fine for months...even with wargaming games. When I put bios 4.60 on it, it fixed my nvme drive not detected at softboot, but now I can't get World of Warships to allow me in past the login screen, just loops. So reset cmos, ran at factory....all works. What the pisser is only wargaming games don't work right. I exhausted(well actually I got so aggregated with Wargaming support) I gave up support through them for it was like....."please reset your router", "please make sure the winds are not blowing from the east". So I'm with you Chris on this one, some coding is off, but I'm back at 3800 and 3200-3333 for mem and all is good as long as you stick with just the cpu multiplier and mem profile built in.


----------



## Zeta09

Thanks for the replies. 

I am going to build a gaming, video/audio editing rig. 
Newest games I play are Fortnite (X-com2, Skyrim [yes I know], WarHammer 2) 

It doesn't have to be between the R7 1700 or the R5 2600 but I was narrowing it down to a 65W chip. 

So far the votes are for the 1700? then? 

Any other better chips with this MOBO?


----------



## Garnerl52

@iNeri
Looks like you need better cooling. a custom water loop maybe.


----------



## iNeri

Garnerl52 said:


> @iNeri
> Looks like you need better cooling. a custom water loop maybe.


Whaaaa? I have 62.5ºc wich is a pretty good temp for full load. I dont think this is the problem . I will test without OC on the bclk


----------



## Ndii

*memory bandwith*



virpz said:


> Depends on what are your needs.
> 
> *PBO+XFR "tweaking", like most guys are doing here ?? * Yes, with a few bugs but it is working.
> 
> 
> *12 nm overclocking - aka, have control. Set voltage for a given frequency / set P-states ? * Only If you don't mind on losing a huge load of memory bandwidth.


Have the same problem with big memory bandwith lose on the x470 taichi. 
All default with xmp 45623 MB/s 
4Ghz 1,3 V via Ryzen Master 45522 MB/s
4 Ghz 1,3 via BIOS 35460 MB/s

Was this a problem with the x370 taichi since day one?
Or is this someonething that can/will get fixed with a bios update on both taichi boards?
(I could still return the board because that that behavior from a high end board is unacceptable atleast for me.)


----------



## sheek360

hi all, long time lurker

just wondering how stable the 4.64 beta bios are?

Really looking forward to PBO


----------



## sheek360

sheek360 said:


> hi all, long time lurker
> 
> just wondering how stable the 4.64 beta bios are?
> 
> Really looking forward to PBO


i flashed the bios, beta 4.64

curiosity got the best of me. right away I am noticing warmer Tdie temps. in excess of about 6-11c I think. All i did was enable PBO and my xmp

gonna go back to 4.7 for now.


----------



## pschorr1123

@Ndii
The memory bandwidth loss is a bug that is only present on bioses 4.60 and up. Bios 4.40 does not have the issue as well as all the 3.xx bios. I'm pretty sure it will get ironed out in a future update. 
@sheek360
Bios 4.64 seems stable to me . I have been on it since it dropped. It still has the memory nerf if you manual OC, The PBO scaler option is MIA. My 2700x will turbo up to 4.35 single core and around 4.1 all core depending on load with the bclk set @ default.


----------



## polkfan

Does anyone know if Asrock even cares to fix the issue with the memory bug on their 200$ 2017 motherboard?


Few questions for users here does manually changing the voltage and leaving everything else at stock hurt memory performance?


----------



## sheek360

pschorr1123 said:


> @Ndii
> The memory bandwidth loss is a bug that is only present on bioses 4.60 and up. Bios 4.40 does not have the issue as well as all the 3.xx bios. I'm pretty sure it will get ironed out in a future update.
> 
> @sheek360
> Bios 4.64 seems stable to me . I have been on it since it dropped. It still has the memory nerf if you manual OC, The PBO scaler option is MIA. My 2700x will turbo up to 4.35 single core and around 4.1 all core depending on load with the bclk set @ default.


yeah it seemed stable for me too, but my cpu was idling warmer than usual. i flashed 4.7, i shouldve checked but im sure the beta must have been to generous with voltage


----------



## virpz

pschorr1123 said:


> @Ndii
> The memory bandwidth loss is a bug that is only present on bioses 4.60 and up. Bios 4.40 does not have the issue as well as all the 3.xx bios. I'm pretty sure it will get ironed out in a future update.


If you go real overclocking on 12 nm Ryzen with 4.40 and up you are gifted with memory bandwidth loss.
@Handrox seems to have found a workaround for 1st gen ryzen on p4.40 but then such trick does not fix things for B2 Ryzens.


----------



## pschorr1123

Well it would seem @iNeri's experiece with 4.40 is different as he did not see any memory nerf with his 2700X.


Quote: Originally Posted by Spectre73 View Post
@iNeri

"Do you have better experiences with the 4.40 BIOS opposed to 4.60? Right now I am on 4.61 and it took a long time to get it play well. It is stable now but I am always in search for tighter timings and in this regard the 4.xx series seems worse than the 3.xx series, at least on summit ridge, where I am at.

What is your experience with 4.40 vs. 4.60/4.61?
Hi bro, i didnt touch beyond 4.40 bios because the problem with ripple performance on memory when manual OC. In this bios all its working great, the only issue is if i disable advance memory training this bios only recognize 7 cores :S weird."

edit: I didn't spend much time on 4.40 myself but I haven't read of anyone running into the memory nerf until 4.60 and up. Seems that every new bios adds at least 1 new problem/bug without fixing any of the existing ones.


----------



## pschorr1123

@polkfan from my limited experience I have not suffered any memory performance loss when adjusting voltages via an offset or setting a fixed SOC voltage. I only encountered it when I did a manual all core oc of 4.2 GHZ @ 1.425. Even when bumping up the bclk to 102 to supplement my PBO settings my memory benchmark results were normal on both 4.60 and 4.64. If you have 1st gen Ryzen then you would be better off with 3.30.

as for your 1st question it would seem that they have not found a worthy replacement for @Chew. I think that they care they just don't have someone competent to qualify their bios for this board or the 470 Taichi as it also has the memory nerf. I also remember chew having problems with the language barrier as well so maybe that's part of it.


----------



## iNeri

pschorr1123 said:


> Well it would seem @iNeri's experiece with 4.40 is different as he did not see any memory nerf with his 2700X.
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Spectre73 View Post
> @iNeri
> 
> "Do you have better experiences with the 4.40 BIOS opposed to 4.60? Right now I am on 4.61 and it took a long time to get it play well. It is stable now but I am always in search for tighter timings and in this regard the 4.xx series seems worse than the 3.xx series, at least on summit ridge, where I am at.
> 
> What is your experience with 4.40 vs. 4.60/4.61?
> Hi bro, i didnt touch beyond 4.40 bios because the problem with ripple performance on memory when manual OC. In this bios all its working great, the only issue is if i disable advance memory training this bios only recognize 7 cores :S weird."
> 
> edit: I didn't spend much time on 4.40 myself but I haven't read of anyone running into the memory nerf until 4.60 and up. Seems that every new bios adds at least 1 new problem/bug without fixing any of the existing ones.


Hi mate, that's correct. Bios 4.40 dont have the bug with loss performance in bios when manual OC.

It´s a good bios, the only problem i found is when there's not a cold boot (restart from windows, black screen, freeze screen, etc) the bios only recognize 7 cores xD


----------



## pschorr1123

@virpz
Can you tell me which memory kit you were using when you posted the bios slide show screen shots? Reason I ask is that I noticed your xmp profile showing 3600 17,18,18,38.


----------



## Garnerl52

@iNeri


http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=199049&thumb=1



XFR is on.


----------



## iNeri

Garnerl52 said:


> @iNeri
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=199049&thumb=1
> 
> 
> 
> XFR is on.


Hi bro.

Looks very good numbers there. But i try better 3466 cl14 if possible. Wich frecuency are all cores when heavy full load like IBT AVX???

Also this way (XFR2) there's no performance lost in memory vs manual OC.


----------



## Garnerl52

if I drop the cl to 14, it wouldn't pass aida64 when I raised the clk. (4170 to 4190), your XFR2.0

which ram are you running, I'm using G-skill TridentZ 3600. will run 3600 cl 16 but not stable


----------



## numlock66

Garnerl52 said:


> if I drop the cl to 14, it wouldn't pass aida64 when I raised the clk. (4170 to 4190), your XFR2.0
> 
> which ram are you running, I'm using G-skill TridentZ 3600. will run 3600 cl 16 but not stable


Seems that DRAM Calculator 1.2.0 beta 2 is for x470 boards, you need try Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.1.0 beta 2 and 1.2.0 beta 1. 
For me high dram voltages works, 1.415v.
I only could be stable when set memory clear and memory interleaving to values on second page of DRAM calc.


----------



## RobJoy

Got this on P4.40 BIOS.

RAM running at 3466 Mhz.


----------



## Garnerl52

@RobJoy

With the Ram timing like that, why the Latency? 

The Ran controler is on the chip and did not change.AMD only updated the software.


----------



## iNeri

Garnerl52 said:


> @RobJoy
> 
> With the Ram timing like that, why the Latency?


Because its a Ryzen 1000.

Ryzen 2000 has better lantency.


----------



## Garnerl52

@iNeri 

any word on a Bios update

This work?

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=199953&thumb=1



Well sorry size does matter (12mm), but the same controller.


----------



## Garnerl52

-------


----------



## polkfan

Has anyone tried BCLK overclocking with leaving everything else at stock? Does that hurt memory performance on this board?


----------



## Mikkinen

polkfan said:


> Has anyone tried BCLK overclocking with leaving everything else at stock? Does that hurt memory performance on this board?


I've BCLK @103 with offset -0.06250 and work well with bios 4.70 (ram @3000C14)


----------



## virpz

polkfan said:


> Has anyone tried BCLK overclocking with leaving everything else at stock? Does that hurt memory performance on this board?


If you mean XFR2+PBO tweaking with a BCLK increase to 103MHz not touching multiplier. Yes, it does work.


----------



## Garnerl52

@iNeri

with your setting and my cooling, 26c, loads @ 4200 plus.
Oh yes I got the CL14 ram.


----------



## Juuhuu

I will ask here since thread is more active although I have X470 Taichi.. I guess fan tuning is same.
Anyway, I've run fantuning in bios and I feel it never reach full fan speed when testing (because when I tast in A-tuning software, I can hear fan being loud sometimes so running test in bios is obviously not working good).
Also, when I look in HWinfo64, it says maximum fan speed 388 which is incorrect (maximum is 1500+)

So, I'm not sure how to best set up fan speed in bios. When I went in fantastic tuning, it's set that fan goes 100% after 75C but that never happens.. when I run some stress, temperature gets up to 83C and I still don't hear fan so I guess something is set up wrong.

Now I've run test in A-tuning and HWinfo64 shows max fan speed ~1500 but I still don't hear fan when temp is 75C+ (tdie).
Fan is just always running around 390 no matter the temperature..


----------



## pschorr1123

Juuhuu said:


> I will ask here since thread is more active although I have X470 Taichi.. I guess fan tuning is same.
> Anyway, I've run fantuning in bios and I feel it never reach full fan speed when testing (because when I tast in A-tuning software, I can hear fan being loud sometimes so running test in bios is obviously not working good).
> Also, when I look in HWinfo64, it says maximum fan speed 388 which is incorrect (maximum is 1500+)
> 
> So, I'm not sure how to best set up fan speed in bios. When I went in fantastic tuning, it's set that fan goes 100% after 75C but that never happens.. when I run some stress, temperature gets up to 83C and I still don't hear fan so I guess something is set up wrong.
> 
> Now I've run test in A-tuning and HWinfo64 shows max fan speed ~1500 but I still don't hear fan when temp is 75C+ (tdie).
> Fan is just always running around 390 no matter the temperature..


Change the fan to monitor tctrl instead of CPU. As you can see from my pic what the motherboard says CPU temp is and what Tdie (actual temp) varies a lot


----------



## Handrox

virpz said:


> If you go real overclocking on 12 nm Ryzen with 4.40 and up you are gifted with memory bandwidth loss.
> @Handrox seems to have found a workaround for 1st gen ryzen on p4.40 but then such trick does not fix things for B2 Ryzens.


P4.40 does not have the error in transfer rates, it was the best BIOS I used in Taichi with 1700X, it was the most stable bios, which allowed me higher cpu frequencies and greater stability in RAM modules at 3466MHz.


----------



## Zendal

Handrox said:


> P4.40 does not have the error in transfer rates, it was the best BIOS I used in Taichi with 1700X, it was the most stable bios, which allowed me higher cpu frequencies and greater stability in RAM modules at 3466MHz.


4.40 is still the best one for me too even better than 3.30 on a 1600X and 3466 RAM. No mem bandwidth loss, low voltage requirement for CPU OC and way less cold boot issues.


----------



## sheek360

pschorr1123 said:


> Change the fan to monitor tctrl instead of CPU. As you can see from my pic what the motherboard says CPU temp is and what Tdie (actual temp) varies a lot


why tctrl though? honest question.


----------



## Zendal

sheek360 said:


> why tctrl though? honest question.


If you use Tctrl your fans will be super-reactive, if you don't mind the noise going up and down or you adjust the fan curve in steps instead of curves should be good. Remember the +20c offset on X processors, though.

I personally prefer the "monitor CPU" from the socket sensor, but you have to adjust it quite a bit in order to keep your Tdie under 60c-65c, meaning the curve in BIOS should be set way lower than the actual Tdie temp. For example, I've set mine to max out at 44c wich means around 65c Tdie.


----------



## sheek360

Zendal said:


> If you use Tctrl your fans will be super-reactive, if you don't mind the noise going up and down or you adjust the fan curve in steps instead of curves should be good. Remember the +20c offset on X processors, though.
> 
> I personally prefer the "monitor CPU" from the socket sensor, but you have to adjust it quite a bit in order to keep your Tdie under 60c-65c, meaning the curve in BIOS should be set way lower than the actual Tdie temp. For example, I've set mine to max out at 44c wich means around 65c Tdie.


oooh i see. i was just wondering, it was kind of alien to me.

i just leave my pump at about 75%, and my radiator fans at 50%. i dont even worry about the temps honestly


----------



## Handrox

BIOS for Asrock X370 Taichi, "This happened 84 years ago."

Not so soon come back to buy Asrock product ..


----------



## iNeri

Handrox said:


> BIOS for Asrock X370 Taichi, "This happened 84 years ago."
> 
> Not so soon come back to buy Asrock product ..


Well. Tell AMD.

If amd does not bother to release a decent microcode why Asrock should bother??? They dont want to waste time fixing thing that behold to AMD.


----------



## Dopamin3

iNeri said:


> Well. Tell AMD.
> 
> If amd does not bother to release a decent microcode why Asrock should bother??? They dont want to waste time fixing thing that behold to AMD.


Well 1.0.0.2C is already out and stable on most non-Asrock X370 / X470 boards. Asrock has 1.0.0.2C beta for B350 Pro4, but not X370 Taichi.

Asrock BIOS and support is pathetic. My next go round I think I'll be going Gigabyte or Asus. Such a shame because the build quality on this board is amazing.


----------



## Garnerl52

anyone getting Error from A-tuning (P!=0 ) failed


----------



## polkfan

Dopamin3 said:


> Well 1.0.0.2C is already out and stable on most non-Asrock X370 / X470 boards. Asrock has 1.0.0.2C beta for B350 Pro4, but not X370 Taichi.
> 
> Asrock BIOS and support is pathetic. My next go round I think I'll be going Gigabyte or Asus. Such a shame because the build quality on this board is amazing.


It is bad i mean even MSI has 1.0.0.2 on their b350 Tomahawk(May 5th even)


Asrock needs to get it together! They have great build quality don't ruin that with slow bios releases.


----------



## Handrox

iNeri said:


> Well. Tell AMD.
> 
> If amd does not bother to release a decent microcode why Asrock should bother??? They dont want to waste time fixing thing that behold to AMD.


Seriously, Asrock has stopped in time, Taichi is abandoned as BIOS. Tremendous hardware, disgusting support,


----------



## sheek360

Im going to have to agree, I love the feeling of an overbuilt motherboard like my asrock x370 taichi, and I am head over heels for this vrm too. but their support is by far the worse. also, the taichi seems to get the latest bios way way after msi, asus and Giga. 

this will definitely be my last asrock product, unless something changes 

no offence to anyone here, Im not here for a flame war. and Im not here to upset any asrock fans either. I appreciated the fact that the taichi respected my wallet when I bought it. But the updates are severely lacking. my sons x370 asus prime already has pbo options. his 2700x is flying. and on my taichi I cant do anything except turn xfr 2.0 on. its unfortunate. 

hopefully asrock turns it around, from a hardware perspective the x370 taichi is a tank and does not envy the hardware on any of the x470s


----------



## Zendal

I'm of the same opinion, I really love this board on the hardware side but yeah, they'd have to really improve their BIOS and support for me to buy Asrock next time. 

I also don't know, but really doubt that all the issues this Bioses have are exclusively AMD's responsibility. Maybe some of them are, of course, but there is A LOT that is wrong that doesn't seem related to AGESA.


----------



## Handrox

Yeah, support sucks. Asrock says that the problem of the RAM Transfer Rate that we see in these BIOS is the fault of AGESA (AMD), but apparently only Asrock suffers or still suffers from this problem, other AM4 products from other brands no longer have this problem ridiculous. Not to mention the PBO options that do not work, the desire to throw everything out the window ...


----------



## polkfan

Handrox said:


> Yeah, support sucks. Asrock says that the problem of the RAM Transfer Rate that we see in these BIOS is the fault of AGESA (AMD), but apparently only Asrock suffers or still suffers from this problem, other AM4 products from other brands no longer have this problem ridiculous. Not to mention the PBO options that do not work, the desire to throw everything out the window ...


Basically at the moment since i work so much i just hope my PC stays stable haha run at stock with my ram running at the same timings and frequency as my older 1700 had some issues actually here and their but overall its fine. 

I just think my PC crashes rarely on idle


----------



## sheek360

Zendal said:


> I'm of the same opinion, I really love this board on the hardware side but yeah, they'd have to really improve their BIOS and support for me to buy Asrock next time.
> 
> I also don't know, but really doubt that all the issues this Bioses have are exclusively AMD's responsibility. Maybe some of them are, of course, but there is A LOT that is wrong that doesn't seem related to AGESA.


in regards to responsibility, i dont place the blame on either. i have never worked in this type of industry. so i honestly wouldnt know who to put the finger on.

i can only fault asrock for what they deserve to be called out on. such as the late bios updates. and weird ass bios gui, though i guess thats just subjective.


----------



## sheek360

polkfan said:


> Basically at the moment since i work so much i just hope my PC stays stable haha run at stock with my ram running at the same timings and frequency as my older 1700 had some issues actually here and their but overall its fine.
> 
> I just think my PC crashes rarely on idle


i remember back in the day, as soon as your rig was solid and stable. you never upgraded bios ever again.

man i feel old now.


----------



## polkfan

sheek360 said:


> in regards to responsibility, i dont place the blame on either. i have never worked in this type of industry. so i honestly wouldnt know who to put the finger on.
> 
> i can only fault asrock for what they deserve to be called out on. such as the late bios updates. and weird ass bios gui, though i guess thats just subjective.


I work in IT-Customer support so from my standpoint i think they simply want the 400 series stuff to be perfect and threadripper 2 is around the corner and right now computex they probably need to hire more staff i wouldn't be surprised if they have like 10 people or less working on bios support for Amd heck i wouldn't even be surprised at this point if that is all they have for both Intel and Amd

https://s33.postimg.cc/sjib50jtb/Capture.png


----------



## sheek360

polkfan said:


> I work in IT-Customer support so from my standpoint i think they simply want the 400 series stuff to be perfect and threadripper 2 is around the corner and right now computex they probably need to hire more staff i wouldn't be surprised if they have like 10 people or less working on bios support for Amd heck i wouldn't even be surprised at this point if that is all they have for both Intel and Amd
> 
> https://s33.postimg.cc/sjib50jtb/Capture.png


man i saw that screen shot u posted, thats wild


----------



## NightAntilli

Would it be possible to flash the Taichi X470 bios on the X370?


----------



## iNeri

So, there's no agesa 1.0.0.2c bios because they playing games all day?? 



NightAntilli said:


> Would it be possible to flash the Taichi X470 bios on the X370?


I dont think so, diferent chipset...


----------



## Jpe1701

I'm thinking of switching to the CH6. I love this motherboard but what good is it if I can't get a bios update. I already have the CH6 because I found an Asus refurbished one for $100 that I was going to use in a living room vr build. Just ticks me off I can't use pbo because bios 4.64 crashes Ashes of the singularity which is the only game my Nephew likes. lol. I played with xfr 2.0 and its settings but occt showed errors after only a few seconds on bios 4.70.


----------



## virpz

for *X370 Professional Gaming*
Bios 4.71 ALPHA 
AGESA 1.0.0.4.

Mem bandwidth bug fixed for 12 nm Ryzen but still alpha bios.

goo.gl/wGfdHC

Have fun


----------



## numlock66

virpz said:


> for *X370 Professional Gaming*
> Bios 4.71 ALPHA
> AGESA 1.0.0.4.
> 
> Mem bandwidth bug fixed for 12 nm Ryzen but still alpha bios.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wOUvfEJxt95Az6nQr9znl_3y42s-rbyU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Have fun


There is a X370 Professional Gaming(4.71A)ROM.zip. Are you sure that is for x370 taichi?


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> There is a X370 Professional Gaming(4.71A)ROM.zip. Are you sure that is for x370 taichi?


Is not for the taichi. Still no love for us :{ 

He just post ir here because there's no professional gaming thread 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

iNeri said:


> Is not for the taichi. Still no love for us :{
> 
> He just post ir here because there's no professional gaming thread
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


Well what we know is they are still working on it maybe between game sessions


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> Well what we know is they are still working on it maybe between game sessions


The good new's here is that agesa 1.0.0.4 its coming soon


----------



## ManofGod1000

Anyway to force this board to use my 4 x 8GB of G Skill Ripjaws 2800 speed ram at faster than 2133? I tried the Ryzen calculator and entered everything in manually but, it will not post at anything faster than 2133. However, it will run with 2 x 8GB without issue at the fully rated speed. 

Between this board and the Prime X370 Pro board I have, this one works better with my R7 1700 and the 1700X I have works better in the Prime board. The Prime board works better with 4 x 8GB but, it boots slower than the Taichi and does not have as many features. Either way, I have two fully working computers but, I swapped the cpu's yesterday and that is how I discovered the 1700 works better than the 1700x I have in the Taichi.


----------



## iNeri

ManofGod1000 said:


> Anyway to force this board to use my 4 x 8GB of G Skill Ripjaws 2800 speed ram at faster than 2133? I tried the Ryzen calculator and entered everything in manually but, it will not post at anything faster than 2133. However, it will run with 2 x 8GB without issue at the fully rated speed.
> 
> Between this board and the Prime X370 Pro board I have, this one works better with my R7 1700 and the 1700X I have works better in the Prime board. The Prime board works better with 4 x 8GB but, it boots slower than the Taichi and does not have as many features. Either way, I have two fully working computers but, I swapped the cpu's yesterday and that is how I discovered the 1700 works better than the 1700x I have in the Taichi.


Try with:

procODT=auto
Geardown=auto
CR=auto

vDRAM=1.38v
SOC=1.1v
VDDP=0.96v

XPM profile=enabled all auto


----------



## polkfan

i'm still getting random lockups in windows 10 typically in chrome. Since i'm busy with work and really don't want to play with anything(that was the point of the 2700x) i thought that i could pop this CPU in my current asrock Tachi x370 turn my ram to 3200(that worked perfectly on my low bin 1700 HCI 1500% stable) and have everything running perfectly but i guess in 2018 with Amd and asrock that still isn't the case, Perhaps i even got a bad CPU??? Sure isn't overheating or running hot have it on my H150i max temp is like 62C in R15. Since i'm currently living with a friend i really don't want to stress my system for 24 hours to catch errors not only would that eat his electric bill but the heatoutput from my machine would really heat up the place as its summer in michigan. 

I assume something like this is a memory/soc issue. What's odd is how i can play far cry 5 for a few hours and be fine but facebook on chrome locks up the machine for a few seconds glitches out the monitor lol which i need to take a screen shot of.

Turned my memory to 2933mhz gonna see if that fixes anything i have Samsung e-die dual rank memory

Never did redo my windows machine after upgrading but i simply don't think i would need too


----------



## pschorr1123

polkfan said:


> i'm still getting random lockups in windows 10 typically in chrome. Since i'm busy with work and really don't want to play with anything(that was the point of the 2700x) i thought that i could pop this CPU in my current asrock Tachi x370 turn my ram to 3200(that worked perfectly on my low bin 1700 HCI 1500% stable) and have everything running perfectly but i guess in 2018 with Amd and asrock that still isn't the case, Perhaps i even got a bad CPU??? Sure isn't overheating or running hot have it on my H150i max temp is like 62C in R15. Since i'm currently living with a friend i really don't want to stress my system for 24 hours to catch errors not only would that eat his electric bill but the heatoutput from my machine would really heat up the place as its summer in michigan.
> 
> I assume something like this is a memory/soc issue. What's odd is how i can play far cry 5 for a few hours and be fine but facebook on chrome locks up the machine for a few seconds glitches out the monitor lol which i need to take a screen shot of.
> 
> Turned my memory to 2933mhz gonna see if that fixes anything i have Samsung e-die dual rank memory
> 
> Never did redo my windows machine after upgrading but i simply don't think i would need too


I hear ya on not wanting to spend 24 hours memory testing. I have heard other people praising this Ram Test by Karhu as it will catch errors extremely fast and let you use your PC during the process. The link is https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/ It's around $12.50 US but well worth it as it saves a lot of time. I recommend getting to pass around 4000% about 1 hour then confirming with the memtest hcl

I also had random lockups when I swapped my 1700 for the 2700X. I reinstalled Windows and haven't had an issue since (yeah, I know what a pain in the ass!). I have read other users in here have had to reinstall Windows when swapping cpus only with this board something about the HPET getting borked or something. IDK, but it was in this forum a while back. Also as I'm sure you know there is a Power Supply Idle Voltage option now on bios 4.40 and up. Setting that to "typical" will keep the vcore from dropping below 800mv which is what was causing the lockups during idle.

Your mileage may vary and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## ManofGod1000

iNeri said:


> Try with:
> 
> procODT=auto
> Geardown=auto
> CR=auto
> 
> vDRAM=1.38v
> SOC=1.1v
> VDDP=0.96v
> 
> XPM profile=enabled all auto


Have not had a chance to try it yet but, I will let you know when I do, thanks.


----------



## Unoid

virpz said:


> for *X370 Professional Gaming*
> Bios 4.71 ALPHA
> AGESA 1.0.0.4.
> 
> Mem bandwidth bug fixed for 12 nm Ryzen but still alpha bios.
> 
> goo.gl/wGfdHC
> 
> Have fun



Awesome, thanks, I've been waiting for this BIOS to get 3200 on my Samsunb b-die 2x16gb kit.

As other's said, the professional gaming and taichi boards are 99.9% identical, hence it's merged into here.


----------



## polkfan

pschorr1123 said:


> I hear ya on not wanting to spend 24 hours memory testing. I have heard other people praising this Ram Test by Karhu as it will catch errors extremely fast and let you use your PC during the process. The link is https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/ It's around $12.50 US but well worth it as it saves a lot of time. I recommend getting to pass around 4000% about 1 hour then confirming with the memtest hcl
> 
> I also had random lockups when I swapped my 1700 for the 2700X. I reinstalled Windows and haven't had an issue since (yeah, I know what a pain in the ass!). I have read other users in here have had to reinstall Windows when swapping cpus only with this board something about the HPET getting borked or something. IDK, but it was in this forum a while back. Also as I'm sure you know there is a Power Supply Idle Voltage option now on bios 4.40 and up. Setting that to "typical" will keep the vcore from dropping below 800mv which is what was causing the lockups during idle.
> 
> Your mileage may vary and I wish you the best of luck.


That would explain it as i can't even put my machine in sleep and bring it back. I guess maybe i will try redoing my machine just to see almost have far cry beat just want a stable machine part of the reason why i upgraded my 1700 to the 2700x is to get the most out of it with little to no work

OK i did switch it to typical and put my memory back at 3200 XMP settings. Soon i will redo windows 10 as well thanks for the suggestion


----------



## FordRanger96

Does anyone know where this beta file came from? It isn’t on the us Asrock site just wondering if it was official. I have the X370 professional gaming and am running a 2700x with 16gb of 3200mhz Samsung b die.


----------



## ManofGod1000

iNeri said:


> Try with:
> 
> procODT=auto
> Geardown=auto
> CR=auto
> 
> vDRAM=1.38v
> SOC=1.1v
> VDDP=0.96v
> 
> XPM profile=enabled all auto


Thanks for the help but, it did not work. I will have to choose between 2 x 8 at full speed or 4 x 8 at 2133 speed. (Do not have to have 32GB running, just like to see that number and all the slots populated.  )


----------



## iNeri

ManofGod1000 said:


> Thanks for the help but, it did not work. I will have to choose between 2 x 8 at full speed or 4 x 8 at 2133 speed. (Do not have to have 32GB running, just like to see that number and all the slots populated.  )


Thats weird, even an asus prime pro x370 can do 2933 with all 4 slots populated.

May be with the incoming bios with agesa 4??

Try with 2666 strap.


----------



## Dopamin3

iNeri said:


> Thats weird, even an asus prime pro x370 can do 2933 with all 4 slots populated.
> 
> May be with the incoming bios with agesa 4??
> 
> Try with 2666 strap.


The motherboard matters, but not nearly as much as the silicon lottery and how good of a memory controller you have on your CPU. Regardless of BIOS updates if you have a poor CPU you're SOL.


----------



## ManofGod1000

iNeri said:


> Thats weird, even an asus prime pro x370 can do 2933 with all 4 slots populated.
> 
> May be with the incoming bios with agesa 4??
> 
> Try with 2666 strap.


Nope, did not work.  Guess I will have to choose between speed or capacity in this case. I am not going to go out and buy new ram, no thanks.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Dopamin3 said:


> The motherboard matters, but not nearly as much as the silicon lottery and how good of a memory controller you have on your CPU. Regardless of BIOS updates if you have a poor CPU you're SOL.


This same cpu will work with all 4 sticks at 2800 speed in my Prime X370 Pro.


----------



## braindamage

Finally reached a reasonably stable 3200 on 32gb hynix m-die with the 4.71 bios. Need to do more testing though. Earlier bios would error out almost immediately.


----------



## polkfan

braindamage said:


> Finally reached a reasonably stable 3200 on 32gb hynix m-die with the 4.71 bios. Need to do more testing though. Earlier bios would error out almost immediately.


is the OC bug fixed?


----------



## iNeri

braindamage said:


> Finally reached a reasonably stable 3200 on 32gb hynix m-die with the 4.71 bios. Need to do more testing though. Earlier bios would error out almost immediately.


Share Bios please 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## braindamage

polkfan said:


> is the OC bug fixed?


Yeah, I get the same numbers OCing through bios vs Ryzen master.



iNeri said:


> Share Bios please
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


I have the x370 Pro Gaming board, so I was able to use that alpha bios posted earlier LOL. I haven't noticed any issues yet besides the +50C offset on the CPU temperature.


----------



## iNeri

braindamage said:


> Yeah, I get the same numbers OCing through bios vs Ryzen master.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the x370 Pro Gaming board, so I was able to use that alpha bios posted earlier LOL. I haven't noticed any issues yet besides the +50C offset on the CPU temperature.


Oohh i see.

Why dont you show the full aida test?? can you?


----------



## lowdog

braindamage said:


> Yeah, I get the same numbers OCing through bios vs Ryzen master.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the x370 Pro Gaming board, so I was able to use that alpha bios posted earlier LOL. I haven't noticed any issues yet besides the +50C offset on the CPU temperature.




+50C offset!....What - T - F!


----------



## sheek360

lowdog said:


> +50C offset!....What - T - F!


man i dont like these weird temp things at all!


----------



## sheek360

question, on the x370 taichi, is the rgb header 5v? there seems to be a bunch of different options on line and i want to get the right one


----------



## braindamage

iNeri said:


> Oohh i see.
> 
> Why dont you show the full aida test?? can you?














lowdog said:


> +50C offset!....What - T - F!


Asrock has been adding that to their beta bios for whatever reason; it was in 4.64 too IIRC. They'll probably change it back to normal for the non-beta bios.


----------



## iNeri

braindamage said:


> Asrock has been adding that to their beta bios for whatever reason; it was in 4.64 too IIRC. They'll probably change it back to normal for the non-beta bios.


Can't see the Pic :/

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

sheek360 said:


> question, on the x370 taichi, is the rgb header 5v? there seems to be a bunch of different options on line and i want to get the right one


The RGB header is a 12v 4 pin. You can find any RGB set or fan that says ASUS AURA SYNC compatible and you will be OK. The 4 pin plug will have an arrow on it that lines up with the 12v pin. I had to buy another light set for my new case and discovered that the new RGB headers are different and not compatible without some adapter.


----------



## sheek360

pschorr1123 said:


> The RGB header is a 12v 4 pin. You can find any RGB set or fan that says ASUS AURA SYNC compatible and you will be OK. The 4 pin plug will have an arrow on it that lines up with the 12v pin. I had to buy another light set for my new case and discovered that the new RGB headers are different and not compatible without some adapter.


thnx for the help!


----------



## polkfan

Ok redid the windows install now to see if that actually fixes anything so far it still comes out of sleep the same way nice and slow takes like 20 seconds before i can actually get into the desktop it just sets on a blank blue screen then finally loads the sign in option. 

Installed using the latest windows 10 install from Microsoft.


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> Ok redid the windows install now to see if that actually fixes anything so far it still comes out of sleep the same way nice and slow takes like 20 seconds before i can actually get into the desktop it just sets on a blank blue screen then finally loads the sign in option.
> 
> Installed using the latest windows 10 install from Microsoft.


Weird, here wake up just fine.

Reset cmos with jumper whitout batery and unplug PSU..


----------



## sheek360

iNeri said:


> Between those two?? The 1700 no doub.
> 
> The taichi is great, you can use 3.30 bios if yor go with the 1700 wich its a great bios with all working very well for ryzen 1000
> 
> Gyus, think i have a little trottle on my 2700x with XFR2 :S this while running Handbrake h265 coding (AVX2??)
> 
> It seem is not happening for long time, even i cannot see the moment when the freq goes down. The average is 4000+ always so may be a bad reading for having the bclk to 102???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps looks good, TDP its not hiting the stock 141w of XFR2. Weird.


could just be a hiccup, does it do it in other benchmark software?


----------



## sheek360

everyone running the 4.64 (i think?) beta bios

still running it? hows stability?

what PBO changes and offset values are working best for a 2700x


----------



## pschorr1123

sheek360 said:


> everyone running the 4.64 (i think?) beta bios
> 
> still running it? hows stability?
> 
> what PBO changes and offset values are working best for a 2700x



I have been running 4.64 since it dropped a while back. I haven't had any stability issues with it. I copied my PBO settings from the ASUS CH7 forum where they have what they call performance enhancer presets. I copied what they would call level 2. 200,114,168. If you are daring you can use 1000 for the first 2 and 168 for the 3rd. 1000 basically sets it to unlimited. You just want to make sure you have adequate cooling because you will be running more current through the chip and it will get hot under stress test.

"When "Precision Boost Override" mode is enabled (AGESA default), PPT becomes essentially unrestricted (1000W), TDC is set to 114A and EDC to 168A. These limits can be customized by the ODM so that the new limits will comply with the electrical characteristics of the motherboard design in question." source https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72#post-39391302

I chose 200 as I didn't feel comfortable typing 1000, lol especially in the older bios because it asked for MW or MA so it was multiplied by 1000 so if you wanted 200 you would put in 200000


----------



## klimek89

Thanks for this settings work great, now on cinebench have 1850 points but my vcore voltage on stress test is too high 1.36 v. There is some setting for less voltage?


----------



## sheek360

pschorr1123 said:


> I have been running 4.64 since it dropped a while back. I haven't had any stability issues with it. I copied my PBO settings from the ASUS CH7 forum where they have what they call performance enhancer presets. I copied what they would call level 2. 200,114,168. If you are daring you can use 1000 for the first 2 and 168 for the 3rd. 1000 basically sets it to unlimited. You just want to make sure you have adequate cooling because you will be running more current through the chip and it will get hot under stress test.
> 
> "When "Precision Boost Override" mode is enabled (AGESA default), PPT becomes essentially unrestricted (1000W), TDC is set to 114A and EDC to 168A. These limits can be customized by the ODM so that the new limits will comply with the electrical characteristics of the motherboard design in question." source https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72#post-39391302
> 
> I chose 200 as I didn't feel comfortable typing 1000, lol especially in the older bios because it asked for MW or MA so it was multiplied by 1000 so if you wanted 200 you would put in 200000


thnx!


----------



## pschorr1123

klimek89 said:


> Thanks for this settings work great, now on cinebench have 1850 points but my vcore voltage on stress test is too high 1.36 v. There is some setting for less voltage?


I forgot to mention I use a negative offset of -650mv on the main OC Tweaker page, your mileage may vary.

edit: the negative offset is mainly to control temps but lower the vcore doesn't hurt either


----------



## klimek89

What is your vcore during stress test?


----------



## pschorr1123

klimek89 said:


> What is your vcore during stress test?


It fluctuates but averages about 1.356 under IBT AVX

you can also lower the PBO settings until you get the results that you are more comfortable with. For example: " PPT 141.75W, TDC 95A, EDC 140A " are the AMD defaults for the 105 watt TDP parts. 
source:https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72#post-39391302


----------



## klimek89

Ok I will try your settings. One more question, what are your temperatures and what cooling?


----------



## pschorr1123

klimek89 said:


> Ok I will try your settings. One more question, what are your temperatures and what cooling?


81.4 Tdie worst case after running IBT AVX for a couple runs. Normally won't even break 70 Tdie which will see some casual gaming such as Far Cry 5, Doom, Fallout 4, etc. I have an air tower cooler which is an MSI core Frozr L. (https://www.amazon.com/MSI-Cooler-Silver-Core-Frozr/dp/B01MFB358A) @iNeri on here has a water cooler and has a few posts on here with some really high CB 15 scores. Higher than mine anyway. 
(I also have the Vega 64 Liquid, which probably helps by not dumping a ton of heat into my case while gaming.)


----------



## klimek89

pschorr1123 said:


> 81.4 Tdie worst case after running IBT AVX for a couple runs. Normally won't even break 70 Tdie which will see some casual gaming such as Far Cry 5, Doom, Fallout 4, etc. I have an air tower cooler which is an MSI core Frozr L. (https://www.amazon.com/MSI-Cooler-Silver-Core-Frozr/dp/B01MFB358A)
> @iNeri on here has a water cooler and has a few posts on here with some really high CB 15 scores. Higher than mine anyway.
> (I also have the Vega 64 Liquid, which probably helps by not dumping a ton of heat into my case while gaming.)


Thanks for explaining everything:thumb:


----------



## FordRanger96

Thank you for posting the settings for PBO. I have the professional gaming board with a 2700x and 16gb b die memory and have been running 4.64 since it was released. I never had any instability issues or trouble getting my memory to operate at 3333mhz with 14 timings. The issue I did have was getting the 2700x to clock up on all cores above 4000mhz. With the settings you provided i hit 4100on all cores easily in benchmarking and games. I never understood why the speeds stayed so low before considering I have a 360mm rad for the cpu. This worked like a charm thanks.


----------



## iNeri

pschorr1123 said:


> 81.4 Tdie worst case after running IBT AVX for a couple runs. Normally won't even break 70 Tdie which will see some casual gaming such as Far Cry 5, Doom, Fallout 4, etc. I have an air tower cooler which is an MSI core Frozr L. (https://www.amazon.com/MSI-Cooler-Silver-Core-Frozr/dp/B01MFB358A)
> @iNeri on here has a water cooler and has a few posts on here with some really high CB 15 scores. Higher than mine anyway.
> (I also have the Vega 64 Liquid, which probably helps by not dumping a ton of heat into my case while gaming.)


Hi mate, i only have a very depurated OS, make sure you dont have running process on the background when bench. If you have a lot of bloatware thats why you score is lower. Try to run cinebench in windows secure mode.


----------



## pschorr1123

Glad to hear the PBO settings helped out. 
If you want an even higher CB15 multi score in Windows Fire up CB15 then open up task mgr, click on the details tab, go to cinebench15, right click on set priority, then choose real time. Now when you run CB15 it won't show the animation of filling in the squares instead it will look like it stalled but give it a couple minutes and it will complete and spit out a score around 80-100 higher. I have tried this on the single and it doesn't seem to make any difference.


----------



## sheek360

pschorr1123 said:


> I forgot to mention I use a negative offset of -650mv on the main OC Tweaker page, your mileage may vary.
> 
> edit: the negative offset is mainly to control temps but lower the vcore doesn't hurt either


my AIO is holding up fine, but I will give that a shot. Why the level 5 LLC? Just wondering. I havent touched LLC at all


----------



## pschorr1123

sheek360 said:


> my AIO is holding up fine, but I will give that a shot. Why the level 5 LLC? Just wondering. I havent touched LLC at all


LLC level 5 is the lowest on Asrock. If you raise it with a 2700X it will increase your voltage which will increase your temps. No matter how high you set your PBO settings at the end of the day you will be held back by your cpu temp. There are a couple videos floating around by AMD's Robert Hallock which explains it way better than me. But basically the better your cooling solution the higher your chip will go under the PBO due to the thermal head room.

having a higher LLC setting is beneficial if you were to do an all core manual overclock and needed the vcore to not droop too much in order to be stable under a stress test. For example I used level 3 on my 1700 @ 3.8 all cores ~1.35 vcore


----------



## sheek360

pschorr1123 said:


> LLC level 5 is the lowest on Asrock. If you raise it with a 2700X it will increase your voltage which will increase your temps. No matter how high you set your PBO settings at the end of the day you will be held back by your cpu temp. There are a couple videos floating around by AMD's Robert Hallock which explains it way better than me. But basically the better your cooling solution the higher your chip will go under the PBO due to the thermal head room.
> 
> having a higher LLC setting is beneficial if you were to do an all core manual overclock and needed the vcore to not droop too much in order to be stable under a stress test. For example I used level 3 on my 1700 @ 3.8 all cores ~1.35 vcore


oh i know what it does, just wondered why you did it. and you explained it very well, thanks.

after the voltage offset and llc5 i am idling at the same temps. Load temps did go down by almost 3c in OW, 6c in the division and 5c in destiny 2. nice, thanks!


----------



## ManofGod1000

Ok, maybe someone can help me with this issue I am having. I am on the P3.30 bios and it seems best to stick with that. On my 1700X, PState overclocking worked just fine. However, with my 1700, PState overclocking has strange issues. If I set the first one to 3.8 GHz at 1.3v, it works as it should. However, if I set the second one to 3GHz at 1.2v and leave the first one at the 3.8Ghz, the cpu is stuck at at maximum of 3GHz, which I find to be really strange. Also, I have to disable all the PStates below that or I see nothing better than 1.5Ghz.


Any ideas? Thanks. LLC of 2 works well and the 1700 does OC better than my X in this board.


----------



## FordRanger96

Anyone run c15 recently with a 2700x? If so what scores were you getting?


----------



## sheek360

ManofGod1000 said:


> Ok, maybe someone can help me with this issue I am having. I am on the P3.30 bios and it seems best to stick with that. On my 1700X, PState overclocking worked just fine. However, with my 1700, PState overclocking has strange issues. If I set the first one to 3.8 GHz at 1.3v, it works as it should. However, if I set the second one to 3GHz at 1.2v and leave the first one at the 3.8Ghz, the cpu is stuck at at maximum of 3GHz, which I find to be really strange. Also, I have to disable all the PStates below that or I see nothing better than 1.5Ghz.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks. LLC of 2 works well and the 1700 does OC better than my X in this board.


just to rule out error, have you tried completely clearing cmos, then redoing ram and cstates and everything else?

EDIT forgot to mention, what power plan are you using in windows?


----------



## ManofGod1000

sheek360 said:


> just to rule out error, have you tried completely clearing cmos, then redoing ram and cstates and everything else?
> 
> EDIT forgot to mention, what power plan are you using in windows?


What? Me error?  I have done the reset multiple times but, that was also because I was screwing around with the computer just for the heck of it.  Also, I have done both balanced and high performance, it is the strangest issue I have ever seen. If I set a PState to lower than the top one, it defaults to the lowest setting and never goes faster than that.

Also, I leave the C States alone.


----------



## pschorr1123

ManofGod1000 said:


> Ok, maybe someone can help me with this issue I am having. I am on the P3.30 bios and it seems best to stick with that. On my 1700X, PState overclocking worked just fine. However, with my 1700, PState overclocking has strange issues. If I set the first one to 3.8 GHz at 1.3v, it works as it should. However, if I set the second one to 3GHz at 1.2v and leave the first one at the 3.8Ghz, the cpu is stuck at at maximum of 3GHz, which I find to be really strange. Also, I have to disable all the PStates below that or I see nothing better than 1.5Ghz.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks. LLC of 2 works well and the 1700 does OC better than my X in this board.


Pstates have been bugged since launch. You can only edit the FID of pstate 0 or else it will ignore that pstate all together and top out at the next one down. That is why you need to use an offset to get your desired voltage. When I first got my Ryzen I didn't know that and tried to edit all of my pstates manually and my chip topped out at 800mhz.

I don't know if any more recent bios AGESA codes ever fixed that or not as I just assume that it will always remain borked which is a shame.

Best thing to do is just edit the FID on pstate 0 and do not touch anything else, leave them all at auto.


----------



## pschorr1123

FordRanger96 said:


> Anyone run c15 recently with a 2700x? If so what scores were you getting?


Scores will range from mid 1700's - 2000 very top end. The best I seen was 187 single score. I can't break 180 for the life of me even with my ram set @ 3466 14,14,14,28,42 (not stable but bench able). People that really know how to tune their ram get the best results. Also having a 280 or 360 AIO doesn't hurt either.


----------



## sheek360

ManofGod1000 said:


> What? Me error?  I have done the reset multiple times but, that was also because I was screwing around with the computer just for the heck of it.  Also, I have done both balanced and high performance, it is the strangest issue I have ever seen. If I set a PState to lower than the top one, it defaults to the lowest setting and never goes faster than that.
> 
> Also, I leave the C States alone.


that was a typo i meant pstate sorry. honestly it doesnt seem like your doing anything wrong. i know this sounds stupid but it cleared a ram issue for me. reflash your bios, just take your current bios and flash it again. then redo all of your bios settings. hopefully that works


----------



## sheek360

pschorr1123 said:


> Scores will range from mid 1700's - 2000 very top end. The best I seen was 187 single score. I can't break 180 for the life of me even with my ram set @ 3466 14,14,14,28,42 (not stable but bench able). People that really know how to tune their ram get the best results. Also having a 280 or 360 AIO doesn't hurt either.


the dude in the purple pants, is that a pirate?


----------



## pschorr1123

sheek360 said:


> the dude in the purple pants, is that a pirate?


lol, no that is my son at his graduation party wearing his gown for the camera.


----------



## sheek360

pschorr1123 said:


> lol, no that is my son at his graduation party wearing his gown for the camera.


ooooh lol, my son graduated last month. his gown was red. like really red lol


----------



## polkfan

iNeri said:


> Weird, here wake up just fine.
> 
> Reset cmos with jumper whitout batery and unplug PSU..


I'll make a quick video of it doing it one day haha not that big of a deal at least my PC doesn't freeze anymore after redoing windows


EDIT Done made a video it does this everytime


----------



## pschorr1123

polkfan said:


> I'll make a quick video of it doing it one day haha not that big of a deal at least my PC doesn't freeze anymore after redoing windows
> 
> 
> EDIT Done made a video it does this everytime
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8t0Op0DV6M&feature=youtu.be



IDK, that is very weird. Sorry I can't be of any help but that is not an ordinary issue that I have ever come across before. I have read that many Ryzen owners that were stable on 1709 have all sorts of issues after updating to the 1803 Spring BS Update. I really hope that you stuck with 1709 when you reinstalled windows. 

If I were you I would post your issue in the CH6 or CH7 forum since they are way more active and have several really smart people that can help you. I recently had some memory issues that I needed help with and they set me straight over in the CH7 (Asus Crosshair VII forum) I do not believe your issue is motherboard specific but more of a Windows 10 bug.

In the mean time while waiting for a reply perhaps download DDU (@ http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html) run it and tell it to uninstall all of your graphics drivers and shut down your machine. Then install the latest drivers for your graphics card since one of the first things they will ask over there is "are you using the latest drivers?"


----------



## iNeri

Yup, very weird, make a clean install and clear cmos whitout baterry and unplug power cord.

Mine's waking very fast.


----------



## virpz

We are mid-year and still no cake ( bios ) from AsRock. 

Oh boy, I wish I had kept my Asus C6H.


----------



## iNeri

virpz said:


> We are mid-year and still no cake ( bios ) from AsRock.
> 
> Oh boy, I wish I had kept my Asus C6H.


Why did you swap it?

But wait. No high end board have a newer agesa than 1.0.0.2 not even the x470 ch7 or giga k7.... 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## virpz

iNeri said:


> Why did you swap it?
> 
> But wait. No high end board have a newer agesa than 1.0.0.2 not even the x470 ch7 or giga k7....
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk



Have you ever read this thread ? 
Obviously the problem is not with the agesa but with the AsRock bios. And no, I don't care about PBO if everything else is not working.


----------



## kbios

*Overclock potential lost after 3.20*

After many months with the 3.20 bios, I tried upgrading to 3.30 and then to 4.64. My 1800X can do 4.1 GHz with 1.35V with 3.20. With 4.64 (and also 3.30, I tried just to be sure) it boots at 4100 but crashes immediately when launching prime95... How is this possible? :O


----------



## christoph

kbios said:


> After many months with the 3.20 bios, I tried upgrading to 3.30 and then to 4.64. My 1800X can do 4.1 GHz with 1.35V with 3.20. With 4.64 (and also 3.30, I tried just to be sure) it boots at 4100 but crashes immediately when launching prime95... How is this possible? :O



we all know that


----------



## kbios

christoph said:


> we all know that


Actually, reading many messages in this thread it seemed to me that people found that new bioses helped reaching stable overclocks more easily (less voltage etc), that's why I'm confused...


----------



## christoph

kbios said:


> Actually, reading many messages in this thread it seemed to me that people found that new bioses helped reaching stable overclocks more easily (less voltage etc), that's why I'm confused...


hmmm, but it depends on the RAM not just only on the cpu, is a combination, but yeah you going to have to find a new sweet spot after 3.20, but mostly yeah at the end it can result in a stronger stable OC than with 3.20


----------



## iNeri

virpz said:


> Have you ever read this thread ?
> Obviously the problem is not with the agesa but with the AsRock bios. And no, I don't care about PBO if everything else is not working.


All the thread actually, like i said before; if AMD dont care fixing bugs, why asrock should? As soon as AMD realease an oficial agesa asrock release the bios too.

What i mean is those agesa 1.0.0.3 and 4 no other parther have yet. May be there's a lot of bugs i dont know. The fact is this is the same on all the top boards, were stuck on agesa 1.0.0.2, yes may be Asus have a lot of bios based on this agesa but theres no much change i think, i still see fans stopping and such.





kbios said:


> Actually, reading many messages in this thread it seemed to me that people found that new bioses helped reaching stable overclocks more easily (less voltage etc), that's why I'm confused...


Try bios 4.40, with this bios i need less voltage with my 1700. From 1.388 v to 1.375v


----------



## virpz

*You blind or just an AsRock employe ?*



iNeri said:


> All the thread actually, like i said before; if AMD dont care fixing bugs, why asrock should? As soon as AMD realease an oficial agesa asrock release the bios too.
> 
> What i mean is those agesa 1.0.0.3 and 4 no other parther have yet. May be there's a lot of bugs i dont know. The fact is this is the same on all the top boards, were stuck on agesa 1.0.0.2, yes may be Asus have a lot of bios based on this agesa but theres no much change i think, i still see fans stopping and such.


You must be kidding me, right ???? I wonder for how long you been overclocking or what board you had before the Taichi...


Anyways, to refresh your memory;


Coherent list of stupidity we have to undergo with the ASRock X370 Taichi now:


Bios P4.40 or higher is mandatory for 2nd Gen Ryzen.

1- OVERCLOCK
If you want manual OC you need "ASRock setting" and by that you will lose up to 18% mem bandwidth. You can't OVERCLOCK with an overclocking board that is more than a year old now
Bios - present on previous bios but then we had a workaround. From 4.40 and up there is no workaround, so no overclocking. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
Spoiler
Spoiler

2-CLOCK GENERATOR/BCLK
You purchased this ASRock hardware thinking of overclock ? No candy... More than a year later and now BCLK overclocking is BROKEN again and that's along with any manual overclocking. 103MHz ? Every board can do that without a clockgen.
Bios 4.40, 4.64, 4.60, 4.70. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's


3-P-STATE Setting/OC ?
You just can't P-state, it won't work .
Bios 4.40, 4.64, 4.60, 4.70. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's


4-SCALAR ADJUSTMENT
You heard about it on the ASUS thread, wer their guys are enjoying everything you miss ??
Yeah, Scalar is a minor thing in the bigger realm of issues of an overclocking board that can't overclock.
This setting has been removed from any bios that came after 4.40. Scalar is still a working "feature" but is hidden and defaulted to "100", or maximum value.
Bios 4.64, 4.60, 4.70. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
Spoiler

5-AMD CBS Memory Timings
You can't overclock with this board so you need to rely on AMD CBS. Here you have the most lazy work on the adjustments for "Memory Timings" under "AMD CBS". You can't enter values and so you select from a drop-down list...There you have HEX numbers, but you also you have missing HEX values and you have mistyped values. If your overclock fails, you will net to re-enter everything again as you will see right bellow on #6.
Bios - Since forever... We are living with these since the introduction of this section... Board is more than a year old. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
Spoiler

6-SAVE PROFILE
You don't have a functional way to "Save Profiles" because ASRock bios team decided everything under "Advanced" is useless and not worth their precious time - Overclocking board that can't save overclocking settings like "Core Performance Boost", "Global C-States", all you memory timings/configs and so on... Oh, all your freaking Memory timings that took you 5 minutes to write down because you typed in HEX numbers ( tx ASRock ) ??? Guess what happens if your memory overclock fails ??? Yes, you will need to type those nice HEX numbers again since you can't save profiles and this board is more than a year old !! Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
Spoiler



To ASRock:

The state of this boards bios is just a DISGRACE, there is not other way to call it.
Let's get real, it's been more than freaking year now, all the other vendors advanced with the functionality of their boards while ASRock seems to be going backwards.




AMD's fault ? I don't think...


1- AMD is not responsible for a BIOS team not being capable of making a functional "Save settings" that can actually save things.


2- AMD is not responsible for a BIOS team missing values, mistyping valuex and all HEX values in your memory timings section under AMD CBS .


3- AMD is not responsible for a overclocking board that can't overclock without dropping the memory performance down to 18%.


5- AMD is not responsible for the shi*load of problems described here that are still present after so many bios releases and many for far more than half a year.


We are not looking for workarounds and we don't want excuses and specially, we don't want tips from "people" who don't own the hardware but are always willing to play the "blame user/amd" game.

All we want is a functional board with decent bios.

You can check more people pissed by the ASRock forums


----------



## numlock66

New beta bios for x470 taichi, agesa 1.0.0.4

https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php


----------



## iNeri

Oh i see, i misunderstood. 
@virpz
First, i didnt know that CH6/7 have all those features working  if yes i understand your frustation.

That why i ask you first, why did you exchange your CH6 for the taichi???

Before Taichi i have a Giga K7 wich have even less features in bios xDDD and before that a Asus prime pro wich is basically the same as the Taichi bios.

The only thing you can do is contact a influencer like buildzoid or *chew. Before they archive that Asrock fixed those kind of bugs. Because here or asrock forums i doub we can do something to be listened :S



numlock66 said:


> New beta bios for x470 taichi, agesa 1.0.0.4
> 
> https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php


X470......


----------



## virpz

iNeri said:


> Oh i see, i misunderstood.
> @virpz
> First, i didnt know that CH6/7 have all those features working  if yes i understand your frustation.
> 
> That why i ask you first, why did you exchange your CH6 for the taichi???
> 
> Before Taichi i have a Giga K7 wich have even less features in bios xDDD and before that a Asus prime pro wich is basically the same as the Taichi bios.
> 
> The only thing you can do is contact a influencer like buildzoid or *chew. Before they archive that Asrock fixed those kind of bugs. Because here or asrock forums i doub we can do something to be listened :S
> 
> 
> 
> X470......


I had the K7 too, bios was very limited and ugly as hell. I switched back to the Taichi because at the time it was better than the C6H bios wise. 

I don't know what happened to chew, I think he is on a vacation.
Let's try that new bios.


----------



## iNeri

virpz said:


> I had the K7 too, bios was very limited and ugly as hell. I switched back to the Taichi because at the time it was better than the C6H bios wise.
> 
> I don't know what happened to chew, I think he is on a vacation.
> Let's try that new bios.


Lets hope they fix some bugs. Please give us your feedback with this bios.

Here is it:

X470 Taichi - BetaBIOS 1.41 (Not ultimate)

https://mega.nz/#!BEQ2RKhB!J2ENuavm0gQV1Fbbxn6yBQKg4cdG0DQbQxxFPMnmUjQ


----------



## lowdog

This is the X370 thread NOT X470!


----------



## iNeri

lowdog said:


> This is the X370 thread NOT X470!


And what of it? This thread have been dead by ages. So, whatever.


----------



## lowdog

iNeri said:


> And what of it? This thread have been dead by ages. So, whatever.



Whatever eh! The whatever is that an X470 bios isn't going to do jack for an X370 Taich owner that's the "whatever" of it.


----------



## Dopamin3

lowdog said:


> Whatever eh! The whatever is that an X470 bios isn't going to do jack for an X370 Taich owner that's the "whatever" of it.


It will make the owners regret the board even more


----------



## iNeri

Dopamin3 said:


> It will make the owners regret the board even more


LOL, thats the only issue i see with this xD

Common guys, the boards shares base, in the meanwhile we can have information of what expect whith this new bios.


----------



## lowdog

Dopamin3 said:


> It will make the owners regret the board even more




Yeah, well that's a point I suppose. Phuck ASSRock


----------



## davids40

virpz said:


> 1- OVERCLOCK
> If you want manual OC you need "ASRock setting" and by that you will lose up to 18% mem bandwidth. You can't OVERCLOCK with an overclocking board that is more than a year old now
> Bios - present on previous bios but then we had a workaround. From 4.40 and up there is no workaround, so no overclocking. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's



like on ma X470 Taichi ultimate
i'm so sad


----------



## LenFitTech

virpz said:


> You must be kidding me, right ???? I wonder for how long you been overclocking or what board you had before the Taichi...
> 
> 
> Anyways, to refresh your memory;
> 
> 
> Coherent list of stupidity we have to undergo with the ASRock X370 Taichi now:
> 
> 
> Bios P4.40 or higher is mandatory for 2nd Gen Ryzen.
> 
> 1- OVERCLOCK
> If you want manual OC you need "ASRock setting" and by that you will lose up to 18% mem bandwidth. You can't OVERCLOCK with an overclocking board that is more than a year old now
> Bios - present on previous bios but then we had a workaround. From 4.40 and up there is no workaround, so no overclocking. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
> Spoiler
> Spoiler
> 
> 2-CLOCK GENERATOR/BCLK
> You purchased this ASRock hardware thinking of overclock ? No candy... More than a year later and now BCLK overclocking is BROKEN again and that's along with any manual overclocking. 103MHz ? Every board can do that without a clockgen.
> Bios 4.40, 4.64, 4.60, 4.70. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
> 
> 
> 3-P-STATE Setting/OC ?
> You just can't P-state, it won't work .
> Bios 4.40, 4.64, 4.60, 4.70. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
> 
> 
> 4-SCALAR ADJUSTMENT
> You heard about it on the ASUS thread, wer their guys are enjoying everything you miss ??
> Yeah, Scalar is a minor thing in the bigger realm of issues of an overclocking board that can't overclock.
> This setting has been removed from any bios that came after 4.40. Scalar is still a working "feature" but is hidden and defaulted to "100", or maximum value.
> Bios 4.64, 4.60, 4.70. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
> Spoiler
> 
> 5-AMD CBS Memory Timings
> You can't overclock with this board so you need to rely on AMD CBS. Here you have the most lazy work on the adjustments for "Memory Timings" under "AMD CBS". You can't enter values and so you select from a drop-down list...There you have HEX numbers, but you also you have missing HEX values and you have mistyped values. If your overclock fails, you will net to re-enter everything again as you will see right bellow on #6.
> Bios - Since forever... We are living with these since the introduction of this section... Board is more than a year old. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
> Spoiler
> 
> 6-SAVE PROFILE
> You don't have a functional way to "Save Profiles" because ASRock bios team decided everything under "Advanced" is useless and not worth their precious time - Overclocking board that can't save overclocking settings like "Core Performance Boost", "Global C-States", all you memory timings/configs and so on... Oh, all your freaking Memory timings that took you 5 minutes to write down because you typed in HEX numbers ( tx ASRock ) ??? Guess what happens if your memory overclock fails ??? Yes, you will need to type those nice HEX numbers again since you can't save profiles and this board is more than a year old !! Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> To ASRock:
> 
> The state of this boards bios is just a DISGRACE, there is not other way to call it.
> Let's get real, it's been more than freaking year now, all the other vendors advanced with the functionality of their boards while ASRock seems to be going backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD's fault ? I don't think...
> 
> 
> 1- AMD is not responsible for a BIOS team not being capable of making a functional "Save settings" that can actually save things.
> 
> 
> 2- AMD is not responsible for a BIOS team missing values, mistyping valuex and all HEX values in your memory timings section under AMD CBS .
> 
> 
> 3- AMD is not responsible for a overclocking board that can't overclock without dropping the memory performance down to 18%.
> 
> 
> 5- AMD is not responsible for the shi*load of problems described here that are still present after so many bios releases and many for far more than half a year.
> 
> 
> We are not looking for workarounds and we don't want excuses and specially, we don't want tips from "people" who don't own the hardware but are always willing to play the "blame user/amd" game.
> 
> All we want is a functional board with decent bios.
> 
> You can check more people pissed by the ASRock forums


Is this true? I just managed to get bios 4.70 working and I have immediately noticed memory speed is way down using Asrock overclock setting bios 3.30 did not have this issue.

I am running linux and have only noticed issues with certain applications running under wine otherwise all else seems fine

EDIT: back on 3.30 and everything is okay. I did not try any of the other 4.XX versions as 4.7 was really annoying. It seemed like loading assets off my harddrive was much much slower or it could have been some wine issue since native games/apps weren't as noticable


----------



## TH558

Really? No new bios??? I guess I'm just gna revert to 3.30 and probably never buy asrock again... Even the X470 has the broken 1.0.0.2 bios.


----------



## virpz

TH558 said:


> Really? No new bios??? I guess I'm just gna revert to 3.30 and probably never buy asrock again... Even the X470 has the broken 1.0.0.2 bios.


I wish I could go back to 3.30 as it was not perfect but atleast it was a decent bios with functional features. 4.40 or higher is mandatory for 12nm, I am short on money and stuck with this board.
Definitely, my last AsRock board.

"What is worth a great piece of hardware that lacks a decent bios."


----------



## numlock66

X370 Killer SLI - BetaBIOS 4.73
1. Improve Boost Overdrive 
2. AGESA Code 1.0.0.4 

https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php

The hope never ends.


----------



## Dopamin3

numlock66 said:


> X370 Killer SLI - BetaBIOS 4.73
> 1. Improve Boost Overdrive
> 2. AGESA Code 1.0.0.4
> 
> https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php
> 
> The hope never ends.


We're Asrock and we like to push updates to our lower end boards first before the premium ones!

I swear to God this is my last Asrock board I'm ever buying. Such a shame this hardware is limited by an incompetent engineering team. Another thing that kills me is Asrock X470 has better support for RGB while the X370 models can't control anything- even Trident Z RGB RAM (Asus, Gigabyte, and MSI all had this on X370 boards). 

I have a Slickdeals alert set on X470 so if I see a good deal on a quality Gigabyte, Asus, or MSI board I'm not going to hesitate to pull the trigger.


----------



## MAMOLII

Maybe they realise first the easy low end bios  ...dont forget that gigabyte fried some ryzens with their F5 bios... THE BEST so far was the old dfi mobos... oscar wu made miracles with bioses...ahhh its average engineering also asus was always a safe choice over the time!


----------



## pschorr1123

@Chew Where are you? Asrock desperately needs you as their bios dept has went to hell since you bailed last October.  

For those that are new bios 3.30 was a result of his efforts. Asrock at the time failed to acknowledge the multi bug on the newer lower VID Cpus. They tried blaming him saying that he broke his chip using LN2. He had to go back and forth with them over several weeks before they would acknowledge the bug that he clearly reproduced several times in a video. That may be part of the reason why his said #@%! this.


----------



## ShogoXT

I've been having an absolute nightmare with the x370 taichi and windows 10 1803.

I've had to replace the motherboard a couple times before for unrelated issues, but now it's just torture. Something between the Intel lan and wifi drivers b conflicts and creates a boot loop. Hell the included drivers with the 1803 for the Intel 3168 cause blue screens during windows install. 

Only installing the crappy 4.70 gives you the option to disable the wifi card. But since it's a crap bios that doesn't help much. Been dealing with this for weeks and now I may have to reformat again, getting constant stutter now. 

No bios updates to fix it's ****ty bios that resets to default if I don't turn on the monitor first??? Uefi mode doesn't even load or save settings properly, have to go back to low res CSM mode to mess with profiles. 

After gigabyte was ****ty this time around I gave ASRock several chances, but they managed to be worse. I think im done with this mobo. Lucky for me I got the microcenter replacement plan for just the Mobo. 

I'd like to keep the ps2 port if possible which Asus doesn't seem to like. Also I think keeping the base clock generator is a good idea for pbo and xfr. 

Do you think the MSI x470 m7 ac might be a good replacement?


----------



## iNeri

Asrock already release agesa 1.0.0.4 to all x470 line up.

X470 Gaming K4 - BIOS 1.40
X470 Master SLI - BIOS 1.40
X470 Taichi Ultimate - BIOS 1.50
X470 Taichi - BIOS 1.50
1. AGESA Code 1.0.0.4
2. Improve Memory compatibility

I hope we´re next


----------



## eXteR

This is the first and last Asrock product i'll ever buy.

Worst support ever.

Enviado desde mi SM-P550 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

eXteR said:


> This is the first and last Asrock product i'll ever buy.
> 
> Worst support ever.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-P550 mediante Tapatalk


Broo...Take it easy.

No other x370 board have new agesa either.


----------



## Dopamin3

ShogoXT said:


> I've been having an absolute nightmare with the x370 taichi and windows 10 1803.
> 
> I've had to replace the motherboard a couple times before for unrelated issues, but now it's just torture. Something between the Intel lan and wifi drivers b conflicts and creates a boot loop. Hell the included drivers with the 1803 for the Intel 3168 cause blue screens during windows install.
> 
> Only installing the crappy 4.70 gives you the option to disable the wifi card. But since it's a crap bios that doesn't help much. Been dealing with this for weeks and now I may have to reformat again, getting constant stutter now.
> 
> No bios updates to fix it's ****ty bios that resets to default if I don't turn on the monitor first??? Uefi mode doesn't even load or save settings properly, have to go back to low res CSM mode to mess with profiles.
> 
> After gigabyte was ****ty this time around I gave ASRock several chances, but they managed to be worse. I think im done with this mobo. Lucky for me I got the microcenter replacement plan for just the Mobo.
> 
> I'd like to keep the ps2 port if possible which Asus doesn't seem to like. Also I think keeping the base clock generator is a good idea for pbo and xfr.
> 
> Do you think the MSI x470 m7 ac might be a good replacement?



Try using the drivers from the Intel Driver and Support Assistant: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24345/Intel-Driver-Support-Assistant they work fine for me on 1803.

No I wouldn't do the MSI. I would do the Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7 or Asus Crosshair VII Hero personally if I was going to X470. My cousin built with the X470 Gaming Ultra (like the $140 Gigabyte board) and I was even impressed with it. Had Pstates in BIOS and was turboing the 2700X with stock cooler really nicely. 4.3ghz single threaded and 4.1ghz on load across multiple cores.


----------



## Knutto

Hi guys! I would like to overclock my X370 Taichi. This is my first time overclocking anything, so I would like some kind of help.

Would you be so kind to explain me how to overclock it to a stable, let's say, 3.7Ghz?

This is my system:

Ryzen 7 1700 with stock cooler.
X370 Taichi
Flare X 16 gb @3200
3.20 bios.

Should I do in Fixed or Offset mode? What is better?


Thanks in advance


----------



## iNeri

There you go guys:

06.07.18
X370 Professional Gaming - BetaBIOS 4.72 *
X370 Taichi - BetaBIOS 4.72 *
X370 Gaming X - BetaBIOS 4.86 *

1. AGESA Code 1.0.0.4
2. Improve Memory compatibility

https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php


----------



## iNeri

p-states its working if you set bios to AMD CSB oc.

Here´s with manual OC to 4.2 GHz

No memory performance lost anymore:

Agesa 4 manual OC









Agesa 2 XFR oc blck 102:










With Asrock OC mode now there's a lot of memory speed options. Same as AMD csb.


----------



## pschorr1123

@iNeri What kind of file is the 4.72beta bios? Is this a self extracting zip or is it a bogus windows flash tool?

edit: I was expecting a zip file containing a .ROM file


----------



## Dopamin3

pschorr1123 said:


> @iNeri What kind of file is the 4.72beta bios? Is this a self extracting zip or is it a bogus windows flash tool?
> 
> edit: I was expecting a zip file containing a .ROM file


It is winzip zelf extractor and inside is the BIOS file you use in Instant Flash called "X370TC4.72"

If you don't want to use the winzip (lol) self extractor you can right click and open/extract it with 7zip if you have that.


----------



## pschorr1123

OK Thanks. I didn't want to chance bricking my system using a windows flashing tool, lol


----------



## iNeri

pschorr1123 said:


> OK Thanks. I didn't want to chance bricking my system using a windows flashing tool, lol


Dont worry, as you can see all went ok here 

This beta seems more feature complete than 4.70 LOL

AMD CSB oc and Asrock oc are working great.


----------



## pschorr1123

I was on 4.64 as that has a higher AGESA version than 4.70.
Anyway, 4.72 seems to be working out for me. I noticed that they removed the manual PBO settings but my CB and other benchmark scores seem to be in line with what I was getting on 4.64 with my manual PBO settings. Now its under XFR enhancement (AMD CBS/NBIO) or something and I set it to enabled.

The good news is my Memory latency went down a couple nanoseconds. 

I did notice that some settings under the CBS mode won't stick if you go back to Asrock mode. As on previous versions I go under Asrock Mode to configure my ram timings, procODT, CAD Bus then save exit then go back into the bios and choose CBS mode. Double check that my ram timings are correct, as well as ensuring bank group swap alt is enabled by disabling bank group swap (as they are inverse of each other so I can see why they removed the "alt" option) and finally making sure the XFR is still set. Save and exit to Windows Not sure if this is the "official" best way to do things but I do not have any issues with my profiles being properly saved by doing this. I only lose settings if I toggle back to Asrock mode and run the system under Asrock Mode. 

I wish they would get rid of the confusing dual mode. If you set your ram timings in Asrock Mode it will convert those to the proper settings under the CBS options. You do not want to be manually entering timings under the CBS mode since some settings are hex while others are not. Very confusing for an inexperienced user and intimidating for a more seasoned one. If you choose the CBS mode and configure the power supply voltage option and then go back to Asrock mode and exit to Windows it will not save along with a couple other settings. 

Anyways, glad to see the memory nerf is finally resolved. It's a step in the right direction at least. Also shaving latency off of the RAM is also nice. Hopefully non Samsung kits will benefit as well.


----------



## kbios

Does this bios resolve the problem that the frequency shown is wrong when overclocking? (since 4.40)


----------



## numlock66

kbios said:


> Does this bios resolve the problem that the frequency shown is wrong when overclocking? (since 4.40)


Read all posts from this page man. The answer is here!


First impressions of AGESA 1.0.0.4:

Seems that my ram is stable at 3333mhz, all config defaut. I never could do that.  

Also seems that Timings from Ryzen DRAM Calc timmings are not working anymore above 3333mhz. At 3466mhz fast i can't even boot anymore.


----------



## kbios

numlock66 said:


> Read all posts from this page man. The answer is here!
> 
> 
> First impressions of AGESA 1.0.0.4:
> 
> Seems that my ram is stable at 3333mhz, all config defaut. I never could do that.
> 
> Also seems that timings from Ryzen DRAM Calc are not working anymore. At 3466mhz fast i can't even boot anymore.


Sorry, I think we're talking about different things... in this page I've seen the aida screenshot, but if I recall correctly the bug only showed up in windows task manager... That's why I asked


----------



## virpz

Seems like all AsRock boards are never leaving beta status.


----------



## drkCrix

One thing I've noticed is that with Xfr enabled, the cpu voltage is alot higher than it was in previous bios versions


----------



## polkfan

Least their is signs of hope for this motherboard i mean they make fantastic hardware when someone spends all the money on it support it.


----------



## sheek360

https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php

Beta 4.72 allegedly

Got the link via reddit, i havent tried it myself. it isnt on asrocks support page yet.


----------



## freestaler

sheek360 said:


> https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php
> 
> Beta 4.72 allegedly
> 
> Got the link via reddit, i havent tried it myself. it isnt on asrocks support page yet.


First look, it works and Bandwidth Bug with CPU OC in Bios is fixed. Short Test, 3,95 at Bios Setting CBS PState with 3466 Ram. No loss of 25% Bandwidth. Great.


----------



## flearider

anyone want to stick that on a site I can read it to download it ?
never mind that will teach me for not scrolling down 

so there's a slight layout change you have a soc voltage at the top before cpu left that on auto 
mems running at 3400 cpu 3800


----------



## iNeri

Manual OC 4.2 GHz (1.325v LLC2) DDR4 3333 14-14-14-31-52-1t = more cpu score










https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27419297?

XFR OC 102 bclk (1.45-1.46 [-.05v ] LLC5) DDR4 3333 14-14-14-31-52-1t = more gpu scire










https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27432028?


----------



## numlock66

@iNeri, 3333 14-14-14-31-52-1 Hynix mem? Have you reached this config before?

anyone know what is this new CPU SOC Voltage? and which is the defaut value?


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> @iNeri, 3333 14-14-14-31-52-1 Hynix mem? Have you reached this config before?
> 
> anyone know what is this new CPU SOC Voltage? and which is the defaut value?


Nah  its a "slow" b die not binned 3600 CL 17-18-18-38 kit. 

1.40v for those cl14 timings. :/

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamin3

numlock66 said:


> @iNeri, 3333 14-14-14-31-52-1 Hynix mem? Have you reached this config before?
> 
> anyone know what is this new CPU SOC Voltage? and which is the defaut value?



https://i.imgur.com/Y9jB3f6.png

There is the voltage table. Note, I stole this from


----------



## drkCrix

If I set SoC to auto it reads 1.1v


----------



## numlock66

I'm trying to understand why there are 2 SOC voltages. CPU SOC Voltage and VDDCR_SOC Voltage.


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> I'm trying to understand why there are 2 SOC voltages. CPU SOC Voltage and VDDCR_SOC Voltage.


It seems Asrock forgot hide that  Aparently both options are pretty much the same.


----------



## pschorr1123

Just wanted to mention one other thing I ran into with the beta bios 4.72

On previous bios I manually configured the cTDP under the NBIO page under AMD/CBS. I first had it set to 85 and then raised it to 90 to see if I could score higher on CB due to the increased thermal limit. However in HiNO64 I noticed max temp never went above 85 so I thought it went by tctl and raised it to 95 still no difference. When I flashed the 4.72 bios the other day I typed in 95 and called it a day.

However while running the AIDA64 stress test to see if I had my fans set up right I noticed my temps were very high. Over 103 tctl which I had never seen before. After some playing with my fans I then lowered my TDP to 87 then to 85. I can confirm that this option now works as intended so be very careful as on the older bios it didn't seem to affect anything. 

I also noticed that they removed the Tdie option under the fan tuning options so now you have to add 10 degrees to avoid the "ramping issue" if you had you settings written down for the tdie option that was added in bios 3.10 or around there.


----------



## drkCrix

@iNeri

What sub timmings are you running at 3333?


----------



## iNeri

drkCrix said:


> @iNeri
> 
> What sub timmings are you running at 3333?


Here:










Bclk is 102 so ddr4= 3332 like aida said.


----------



## numlock66

Timings from DRAM Calc, 3333mhz safe is working ok for me, see the image.

I'm testing now fast timings and it seem stable until now, need more tests to confirm.

This new agesa is very good for now.


----------



## iNeri

Another test:

OC manual 4.2 ghz:










OC xfr bclk @ 102










With memory performance lost bios it was like 10500 points with manual OC


----------



## Jpe1701

So I flashed to 4.72 and the flash went fine. Didn't boot to windows to check but went to BIOS to enable xmp and pbo. Exited and when it rebooted no video and the keyboard and mouse don't light up but it looks like everything is running? Any ideas?


----------



## Jpe1701

Cleared CMOS and it was fine. Seems pbo is causing it. Happens every time I enable it. I'm going to try downloading 4.72 again.


----------



## OnlyJiBiR

Bios:4.72 is the worst bios update for memory overclocking don't get me wrong u can overclock
but good luck booting again to windows after the first boot  because it will do a factory default
to your bios settings and guess what the bios doesn't save all your profile settings (they still didn't fix this problem).
but for XFR overclocking this bios is great and i got a great result. i hope they fix the problem with memory overclocking
and the profile saving issues, i think the memory overclocking issue is because of the removal of am4 advance boot training setting.
here is my result with xfr oc @ 105 + i did change other settings in bios to get a stable oc:

cinebench r15 result








ram timing 








ram test









sorry for my bad english


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Has anybody had your PC lock up during this summer? I found what has been causing my lockup when my ambient hits 86-90F the VRM overheats hitting 55C on the heatsink. I'll be upgrading motherboards with my Ryzen 3000 cpu for something that has either a monoblock included or aftermarket mono. In the meantime since I'm tearing about my loop anyhow I think ill try replacing the thermal pads underneath if there are even any. If you guys have other suggestions let me know. I've got an antec spot cooler (goog it) on right now. If there are any x370 chipset blocks I'd be interested.

*edit* Ive got a really crazy idea If anybody here installed one of those EK monoblocks on the X470 AORUS GAMING 7 I'd love to see if that heatsink would work on my board because the layouts look very similar maybe the monoblock even fits. Can/is anyone interested in helping me figure this out?


----------



## sheek360

I wonder if 4.72 will ever show up on the official asrock bios list


----------



## LRG5

Bios 4.72 needs work, memory timing, latency. Do they try the up dates before posting them.
Thanks to the Writer its a good start.


----------



## iNeri

Kommando Kodiak said:


> Has anybody had your PC lock up during this summer? I found what has been causing my lockup when my ambient hits 86-90F the VRM overheats hitting 55C on the heatsink. I'll be upgrading motherboards with my Ryzen 3000 cpu for something that has either a monoblock included or aftermarket mono. In the meantime since I'm tearing about my loop anyhow I think ill try replacing the thermal pads underneath if there are even any. If you guys have other suggestions let me know. I've got an antec spot cooler (goog it) on right now. If there are any x370 chipset blocks I'd be interested.
> 
> *edit* Ive got a really crazy idea If anybody here installed one of those EK monoblocks on the X470 AORUS GAMING 7 I'd love to see if that heatsink would work on my board because the layouts look very similar maybe the monoblock even fits. Can/is anyone interested in helping me figure this out?


No problems here, what ambien temperature at your side?



LRG5 said:


> Bios 4.72 needs work, memory timing, latency. Do they try the up dates before posting them.


Yup, thats why this beta bios dont even exist on official site


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

iNeri 86-90 degrees F


----------



## iNeri

Kommando Kodiak said:


> iNeri 86-90 degrees F


Not normal. 65º here on VRM l1 hour and no shutdown:


----------



## christoph

what's the VRM temp reading from and what's the VR T1 and T2?


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Cant tell you lock up happens and hasnt been as hot as yesterday, today


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

I'm more interested in transplanting the gigabyte heatsinks. Is there an overclock.net discord that we can all join and have a chat in?


----------



## Anasevia

Bios 4.72 has been pretty funny so far. Perfectly stable for me... however those damn restarts seem a bit of a challenge to it: POSTCODE 13, please restart again... okay we good.


----------



## iNeri

Kommando Kodiak said:


> I'm more interested in transplanting the gigabyte heatsinks. Is there an overclock.net discord that we can all join and have a chat in?


Why??Taichi dont need that. The included heatsink with heat pipe its more than enough. The board dont shutdown even at 65° as you can see.

Check your thermal pads, may be the mosfets are not in full contact??


----------



## ShogoXT

I have been having device manager issues and I noticed it seemed to reshuffle and reinstall everything after upgrading to 4.72. Issues still came back. 

I only have had this reinstall of Windows 10 1803 for a month and im going to either have to reinstall again and try to live with it, or get a new motherboard. 

Id like to keep the PS2 port and maybe get 1 usb 2.0 port, what options do I have for external Bclk motherboards?


----------



## LRG5

Try reinstall Bios 4.70 and see if it changes. And check your Win10 Power setting, and turn off XFR.
Is your Vcore offset -0.05 ?


----------



## joyzao

Guys

I have a x370 professional gaming motherboard, practically the same board as the taichi, bios 4.72 and I have difficulties with overclocking, I just can not put the blck on 102, it does not start,

4.2 or 4.25 requires a lot of vcore and the system is unstable, currently I only overclock the memory and the cpu I leave in the automatic.

My memory was able to reach 3446, but it is more stable at 3333 mhz with latency at 62 ns.

Any advice for me?

I have the ryzen 2700x , sorry my english.


----------



## LRG5

check the Ram sub timing maybe a little tight. And Try little more Power to the Ram. You need a lot of Vcore and good cooling for 4.15+


----------



## Knutto

Hey, guys. I've just recently made my first OC with a Ryzen 1700 and I need some help with some problems I'm having.

My system:

Ryzen 7 1700 with Wraith Spire cooler
X370 Taichi (bios 3.20)
Flare X 16Gb (8x2)
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 750W

OC:

Cpu Frequency and Voltage: Auto > Manual
Cpu Frequency: 3000 > 3700
Am4 Advance Boot training: Auto > Disabled
Voltage Mode: Stable > OC
CPU Core Voltage: Auto > Fixed Mode
Fixed Voltage: 1.21875
CPU LLC: Level 2
VDCCRT SOC LLC: Level 2
C6 Mode: Enabled > Disabled
Blobal C-State Control Auto: > Disabled


Stress Test:

I tried with 1.184v, 1.200 e 1.2065v fixed voltage and even if 5+ cycles of Cinebench went fine, I always had a failed test with Aida64 stability test with CPU, CFU, CACHE and SYSTEM selected after respectively 2, 5 and 9 minutes.


The only stable voltage was 1.21875v. Cinebench was ok after 5+ consecutive runs and so was Aida64 after 20 minutes.





The only downside was having high temperatures. Even with fan mode setted on "performance" from BIOS, my max temp was 88.8°C with Aida64. It always stayed there for less than a couple of seconds, then went back to mid-high 70s (76-77°C).



Strangely enough, HWMonitor and HWinfo64 read 88.8°C max temp, while Aida64 was on 20°C less 68*C or something. Wasn't this bug only on X chips?



I then went on and selected the XMP/DOCP profile from BIOS and RAM was running at 3200.


I did all the tests again (Cinebench and Aida64) and the system seemed stable.




With this OC, idle temp was between 35°C and 40°c. During heavy gaming it didn't go past 55-60°C.



Even if it reached 80°C on an unrealistic stress test, shouldn't this OC be fine since it shows safe temps during normal work?



The real problem: when I did a cold boot this morning, the sytem reboot itself 3 times with a beep, while Dr. Debug was showing error F9. It resetted the OC to normal values of 3-3.2Ghz and 2400 for RAM. I l know this is someway RAM related, but what can I do to fix this? I've read that setting VDDCR_SOC at 1.100v may fixed it. Is this true? What can I do?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## LRG5

Check your CPU Temp with Ryzen Master. And I like to keep below 65*C (but that just me for best overclocking ). Try turning Ram training On, See if this helps.


----------



## Knutto

LRG5 said:


> Check your CPU Temp with Ryzen Master. And I like to keep below 65*C (but that just me for best overclocking ). Try turning Ram training On, See if this helps.


Sorry for the noobness, but where can I find this option? I can't find it anywhere in the BIOS

Also, I've been reading that there is a cold boot bug with this motherboard. Could this be it? It only happens with the settings I described and only during a cold boot.


----------



## pschorr1123

@Knutto,

1. Your 80 degrees temps under AIDA64 stress test are fine. You need to be more concerned with how high the temps get while doing the pc's main function. Such as playing Far Cry 5 or rendering a video or what ever you mainly do. But yes AIDA stress test is a very unrealistic work load. 80 degrees with the stock spire cooler is pretty good. 3.7GHZ for CPU would be the ideal max OC until you get a better cooler. Anything under 3.7 then you lose single threaded performance. 3.8Ghz with the ram @ 3200 will require around 1.35 which will heat up the wraith spire to near 100C under AIDA64 stress test. 

2. The option you are looking for is called Advanced Memory Training and should be right under where you can load your Ram XMP settings on the OC Tweaker page. The default is 3 but you can set it higher if you wish. Sorry I do not have a picture to upload as I know that I do not explain things very well.

Congrats on your 1st over clocking experience. This platform is a lot of fun being brand new and all. There are a lot of guides on YouTube for overclocking the AM4 platform one really good one was from Tech Yes City.


----------



## iNeri

As you can see now im at 4250 mhz and 1.35v LLC4 p-state OC, pretty toasty with my kraken x61 280mm 89.5º peaks in aida strest test


----------



## LRG5

iNeri is Bios 4.72 ?


----------



## Dopamin3

I was on a 1700X, everything was running great on BIOS 4.72.

I updated to the 2700X and on both BIOS 4.72 and 4.70 I'm getting general instability and audio crackling on my right headphone. I basically have it running at stock with XMP enabled (2 x 16GB B Die 3200mhz CAS 14), HPET disabled, and CPU virtualization features enabled (same as on previous 1700X). It often fails to POST with code 62. When I did get it to boot with XMP enabled with preceding settings, I ran HCI Memtest overnight and got 400% no errors. 

If I run the RAM at stock 2133mhz the system is stable. At XMP it puts my VDDR_SOC at 1.1v, which is exactly what my 1700X ran at with 2 x 16GB 3200mhz.

I thought the memory controller was supposed to be better on Ryzen refresh? I'll try giving some more VDDR_SOC volts and see if that helps but that's pretty crappy if my 2700X has a worse IMC than my 1700X... Any other input is welcome.


----------



## iNeri

LRG5 said:


> iNeri is Bios 4.72 ?


Yup, 4.72 bios agesa 4 here.

All its working great


----------



## numlock66

People I compared 4.72 vs 4.62 and 4.72 gave us option to choose 3400mhz but above 3333mhz I can't even post at cas14, getting error f9 or loop on Dr debug, on 4.62 I can run 3466mhz almost stable ( very few errors at testmem5 v0.12) sometimes 17h without errors on karhu ramtest.

Anyone of you faced the same? 
Could you run memory above 3333mhz on 4.72 bios?
If so share your ryzen timing check, and voltages please.


----------



## pschorr1123

@Dopamin3 I searched your post code and found: 62 - Installation of the PCH Runtime Services. Over at Level1Techs @ https://forum.level1techs.com/t/list-of-dr-debug-bios-codes/114364

I know that I had found a complete list of AMI/ Dr Debug codes in the past and saved them but I can't find it at the moment but the one on the site I linked looks more complete than the very short vague one Asrock posted.

Since I have not had this issue myself I can't be of any real help. Since you are getting a rather specific error I would start out by researching that and going from there if I were you.


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> People I compared 4.72 vs 4.62 and 4.72 gave us option to choose 3400mhz but above 3333mhz I can't even post at cas14, getting error f9 or loop on Dr debug, on 4.62 I can run 3466mhz almost stable ( very few errors at testmem5 v0.12) sometimes 17h without errors on karhu ramtest.
> 
> Anyone of you faced the same?
> Could you run memory above 3333mhz on 4.72 bios?
> If so share your ryzen timing check, and voltages please.


Weird, here i can post at 3600 cl 18-18-18-38, not stable but its posting.


----------



## pschorr1123

3333 @cl 14 is the best that I have managed to tune my memory so far but Its stable at 101 bclk on 4.72 with the same settings and voltages as 4.64. 

This bios claims "improved memory compatibility" which usually means reduced memory performance for B-die. Unfortunately its really hard to tell what they changed for auto or XMP settings so that you can just manually set it. I while back I read in one of the Crosshair forums that many users were having ram stability issues from a new bios and it ended up being the a couple of the CAD bus default auto settings were changed. 

However I did manage to get 2ns lower latency on this bios vs 4.64 so maybe whatever AMD tweaked to obtain that affects RAM OC Stability


----------



## Knutto

pschorr1123 said:


> @Knutto,
> 
> 1. Your 80 degrees temps under AIDA64 stress test are fine. You need to be more concerned with how high the temps get while doing the pc's main function. Such as playing Far Cry 5 or rendering a video or what ever you mainly do. But yes AIDA stress test is a very unrealistic work load. 80 degrees with the stock spire cooler is pretty good. 3.7GHZ for CPU would be the ideal max OC until you get a better cooler. Anything under 3.7 then you lose single threaded performance. 3.8Ghz with the ram @ 3200 will require around 1.35 which will heat up the wraith spire to near 100C under AIDA64 stress test.
> 
> 2. The option you are looking for is called Advanced Memory Training and should be right under where you can load your Ram XMP settings on the OC Tweaker page. The default is 3 but you can set it higher if you wish. Sorry I do not have a picture to upload as I know that I do not explain things very well.
> 
> Congrats on your 1st over clocking experience. This platform is a lot of fun being brand new and all. There are a lot of guides on YouTube for overclocking the AM4 platform one really good one was from Tech Yes City.


1. Pc main function: I get 35-38°C in idle, and no more than 50-55°C during gaming. It should be fine, right?

2. I've played around with the settings and I fixed my cold boot issue. What I did was putting Am4 Advance Boot training back to Auto and, with the OC settings I described some posts ago (3.7Ghz @ 1.21875v and 3200 RAM frequency with DOCP), I was able to cold boot without any error.

Thanks a lot for the support. It has been a bit stressful. I watched Tech Yes City tutorial guide, it was extremely useful!

By the way, I am still on P3.20 because it is now working fine for me. Should I upgrade to later BIOS versions?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, I received the 2 x 8GB kit of GSkill DDR4 2800 ram and tossed it in with my other kit. I can now get up to 2666 using the XMP Profile with all 4 sticks. I have not tried 2800 yet with more than 1.2v that the XMP Profile calls for but it will not boot with the straight profile application at 2800.

(Oh, Bios L4.72)


----------



## pschorr1123

@Knutto,
1. You are all good to go with those temps.

2. Concerning the bios. If you are on 1st gen Ryzen and are not having any issues you should leave well enough alone. I have 3 brothers with Asrock/ 1st gen Ryzen and all 3 are still on the bios that shipped. The 4.xx bios' are more complicated as they have 2 modes and don't offer anything other than compatibility with the 2000 series CPUs. If it ain't broke don't fix it. You can read back in this forum a few pages to see all of the complaints...


----------



## numlock66

People look at the pictures, On agesa 1.0.0.2, 3466mhz, cas 14, stable, on agesa 1.0.0.4, the better i could boot was 3466mhz cas 16 with very low timings otherwise f9 code directly! It seems is not an improvement.

I didn't exhaust all the combination of impedance but i tried a lot combinations. I also tried many combinations of soc and vddp voltages.


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> People look at the pictures, On agesa 1.0.0.2, 3466mhz, cas 14, stable, on agesa 1.0.0.4, the better i could boot was 3466mhz cas 16 with very low timings otherwise f9 code directly! It seems is not an improvement.
> 
> I didn't exhaust all the combination of impedance but i tried a lot combinations. I also tried many combinations of soc and vddp voltages.


Happen to me before with a beta bios too. Oficial Bios 3200 CL 16-16-16-30-56 1t no problem. With that beta bios was nos stable at all... We have to wait asrock to fully implement their tweaks to this new agesa.



Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

@numlock66

You probably already know this or are just testing but looking at your 1st 2 pics I see that your ProcODT is 53.3 in the 1st on while 60 (default) in the 2nd. My B-Die kit is not stable above 3200 unless my ProcODT is 53.3.

When you choose your timings in Asrock mode then change it over to CBS mode it should automatically apply the timings to the cbs mode for you but I like to double check. ProcODT is with the rest of the ddr timings under the amd/cbs while the cad bus and others are scattered.


----------



## iNeri

pschorr1123 said:


> @numlock66
> 
> You probably already know this or are just testing but looking at your 1st 2 pics I see that your ProcODT is 53.3 in the 1st on while 60 (default) in the 2nd. My B-Die kit is not stable above 3200 unless my ProcODT is 53.3.
> 
> When you choose your timings in Asrock mode then change it over to CBS mode it should automatically apply the timings to the cbs mode for you but I like to double check. ProcODT is with the rest of the ddr timings under the amd/cbs while the cad bus and others are scattered.


Thanks for the advice. I will try too. I hope asrock don't take much to release the official Bios with agesa 4. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Happen to me before with a beta bios too. Oficial Bios 3200 CL 16-16-16-30-56 1t no problem. With that beta bios was nos stable at all... We have to wait asrock to fully implement their tweaks to this new agesa.


I didn't. Know that, and hope happen again! 



pschorr1123 said:


> You probably already know this or are just testing but looking at your 1st 2 pics I see that your ProcODT is 53.3 in the 1st on while 60 (default) in the 2nd. My B-Die kit is not stable above 3200 unless my ProcODT is 53.3.
> 
> When you choose your timings in Asrock mode then change it over to CBS mode it should automatically apply the timings to the cbs mode for you but I like to double check. ProcODT is with the rest of the ddr timings under the amd/cbs while the cad bus and others are scattered.


I notice theses bug too, but I checked at ryzen trimming checker, in windows.

ProcODT 53.3 at new agesa instant f9 code, no boot.


----------



## pschorr1123

numlock66 said:


> I didn't. Know that, and hope happen again!
> 
> 
> 
> I notice theses bug too, but I checked at ryzen trimming checker, in windows.
> 
> ProcODT 53.3 at new agesa instant f9 code, no boot.



For now I think you are better off on the older bios so that you can run your ram tighter. Hopefully they will improve it before it becomes the official bios. Personally I believe that 4.40 is by far the best bios of the 4.xx series so far because it lacks the memory nerf when manually over clocking the CPU and has all of the XFR2 and Precision Boost Override options including the Scalar option.

As for me I could never get my RAM stable above 3333 cl 14 so 4.72 works out for me. I know now not to bother wasting my time trying 3433 on this bios, lol


----------



## numlock66

pschorr1123 said:


> For now I think you are better off on the older bios so that you can run your ram tighter. Hopefully they will improve it before it becomes the official bios. Personally I believe that 4.40 is by far the best bios of the 4.xx series so far because it lacks the memory nerf when manually over clocking the CPU and has all of the XFR2 and Precision Boost Override options including the Scalar option.
> 
> As for me I could never get my RAM stable above 3333 cl 14 so 4.72 works out for me. I know now not to bother wasting my time trying 3433 on this bios, lol


4.40 doesn't has one of Spectre or meltdown fix, don't remember which one. And I'm not overclock over pstate anymore. If you have b-die mem. 3466 is much probable to work.


----------



## LRG5

with Bios 4.72, but it will not cold boot. It reset or locks up.


----------



## pschorr1123

numlock66 said:


> 4.40 doesn't has one of Spectre or meltdown fix, don't remember which one. And I'm not overclock over pstate anymore. If you have b-die mem. 3466 is much probable to work.


Yeah you are right 4.40 isn't patched for the Spectre 2 variant which is probably the only mark against it. Which just leaves the ones with the memory nerf if you OC your CPU or the newest one that requires you to run your RAM at much looser timings.....not a very easy choice.

As for my RAM it is B-die (the lower binned B-die 3600 16,16,16,) but I can't get it stable @ 3466 14,14,14,28,42 mainly cuz I'm a noob and lack the patience to spend several hours per day for weeks. I'm happy with my 3333 14,14,14,28,42. I can get it to run @ 3466 @ 16,16,16 but that performs worse than 3200 14,14,14,28,42 so I don't see the point. If you have the patience and time to tune your timings like some folks here then the performance gain you will get will pay off.


----------



## numlock66

pschorr1123 said:


> Yeah you are right 4.40 isn't patched for the Spectre 2 variant which is probably the only mark against it. Which just leaves the ones with the memory nerf if you OC your CPU or the newest one that requires you to run your RAM at much looser timings.....not a very easy choice.
> 
> As for my RAM it is B-die (the lower binned B-die 3600 16,16,16,) but I can't get it stable @ 3466 14,14,14,28,42 mainly cuz I'm a noob and lack the patience to spend several hours per day for weeks. I'm happy with my 3333 14,14,14,28,42. I can get it to run @ 3466 @ 16,16,16 but that performs worse than 3200 14,14,14,28,42 so I don't see the point. If you have the patience and time to tune your timings like some folks here then the performance gain you will get will pay off.


Come on man, 3600c16 is the second best memory there is only 3600c15 better.
Mine is 3600c18.


----------



## LRG5

Try this program, it will get you in the ball park

3600 b-die will do 3600 cl 16 just adjust voltage to 1.40


----------



## pschorr1123

numlock66 said:


> Come on man, 3600c16 is the second best memory there is only 3600c15 better.
> Mine is 3600c18.


You misunderstood. I wasn't blaming the memory but me, lol. I am not very good at explaining things so it's my fault for rambling. 

Honestly the 3200cl 14 kit is a better bin than the 3600 cl 16. 2000/MTs per second * cl latency = how many nano seconds per operation. ie 3200cl 14 = 2000/3200 * 14 = 8.75 ns 3600 cl 16 = 2000/3600 * 16 = 8.88. However, according to Buildzoid Memory manufactures such as G Skill, Corsair only bin their kits @ 1.35 volts so my kit failed their test @ 1.35 but will do 3200 cl 14 all day @ 1.375. My kit was $25 cheaper on sale vs the Flare X 3200 kit otherwise I would have gotten that one. The 3600 cl 15 kit only comes in Trident Z versions and I did not want to risk buying any kit that isn't on the Asrock qvl. The Flare X 3200 cl 14 and my 3600 cl16 Ripjaws V kits are the top 2 under G skill on the Taichi memory qvl

Anyways I am very happy with my setup and thankful that I could actually afford a B-die kit with the prices being so insane these days. Some day I want to get the new 10nm kits that Samsung is producing. G skill showed off a kit @ Computex with 4800 17,17,17,37!


----------



## brenopapito

I can't overclock my 2700x! 

@4.2
Vcore: 1.35v/1.4v (fixed)
SOC: 1.10v/1.15v (fixed)
LLC: Level 1

@4.1
Vcore: 1.375v (fixed)
SOC: 1.10v (fixed)
LLC: Level 1

C-States: Disable
Core Performance Boost: Disable
Cool 'n' Quiet: Disable
Bios: 4.72 (beta)

Any suggestion?


----------



## iNeri

brenopapito said:


> I can't overclock my 2700x!
> 
> @4.2
> Vcore: 1.35/1.4v (fixed)
> SOC: 1.10v/1.15v (fixed)
> LLC: Level 1
> 
> @4.1
> Vcore: 1.375v (fixed)
> SOC: 1.10v (fixed)
> LLC: Level 1
> 
> C-States: Disable
> Core Performance Boost: Disable
> Cool 'n' Quiet: Disable
> Bios: 4.72 (beta)
> 
> Any suggestion?


Bad silicon i guess??? Here at 1.356v LLC2 for 4.25 GHz no problem:










Pretty toasty with this CLC xD


----------



## brenopapito

iNeri said:


> Bad silicon i guess??? Here at 1.356v LLC2 for 4.25 GHz no problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty toasty with this CLC xD


I also tried to running at stock (default bios settings) and my computer reboots in less than 15m (OCCT stress test). Maybe my cpu is ok and my board have issues. What other test can I try to check if I can overclock my cpu and/or confirm if I have problems with my mobo?


----------



## MAMOLII

i also have freezes in ibt even at stock... damn beta bios  gonna wait for final or back to the 4.40


----------



## pschorr1123

@brenopapito 

Just a thought but you might want to monitor your CPU temps especially while stress testing. Also double check your fan settings and fan curve in the bios because when you flash a new bios the cpu fan will monitor "CPU" which never reads above 50 ish degrees in HiNFO64. Choose either Tctl or Tdie. I believe Tdie was removed from 4.72 but exists in the older ones. Tctl has the offset while Tdie is the real temp. If you don't set it and leave it at default your cpu fan will never ramp up and Ryzen really does not like to be hot.

Also double check the CPU fan rpms in HWiNFO64 to verify that they are indeed ramping up how you want them.

edit: your computer shutting down after 15 minutes of stress testing tells me that you are probably reaching the CPU's thermal limit.


----------



## brenopapito

pschorr1123 said:


> @brenopapito
> 
> Just a thought but you might want to monitor your CPU temps especially while stress testing. Also double check your fan settings and fan curve in the bios because when you flash a new bios the cpu fan will monitor "CPU" which never reads above 50 ish degrees in HiNFO64. Choose either Tctl or Tdie. I believe Tdie was removed from 4.72 but exists in the older ones. Tctl has the offset while Tdie is the real temp. If you don't set it and leave it at default your cpu fan will never ramp up and Ryzen really does not like to be hot.
> 
> Also double check the CPU fan rpms in HWiNFO64 to verify that they are indeed ramping up how you want them.
> 
> edit: your computer shutting down after 15 minutes of stress testing tells me that you are probably reaching the CPU's thermal limit.


I have a custom water cooler and I think my temperatures are ok. Look at this screenshot that I took yesterday (just before OCCT crash).


Thanks for your help!


----------



## numlock66

3466mhz stable AGESA 1.0.0.2 DRAM CALC fast, now with low voltages, little better performance tan before:

Soc 1.03125v
VDDP 0.850v
Mem: 1.415v


----------



## pschorr1123

brenopapito said:


> I have a custom water cooler and I think my temperatures are ok. Look at this screenshot that I took yesterday (just before OCCT crash).
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Temps look good. Maybe you need a bit more vcore then. 1.42 is the max 24/7 so you do have some head room. Usually though the system will hang up or freeze instead of restarting though...

I just thought of temps as I had forgot to readjust my Fan profile when I flashed to 4.72. I fired up AIDA64 and I broke 100, lol


----------



## pschorr1123

numlock66 said:


> 3466mhz stable AGESA 1.0.0.2 DRAM CALC fast, now with low voltages, little better performance tan before:
> 
> Soc 1.03125v
> VDDP 0.850v
> Mem: 1.415v


Congrats! 3466 cl 14 is the ideal sweet spot for Ryzen. If I were you I'd stick to the bios that can run this and forget the 4.72 bios for now.


----------



## brenopapito

pschorr1123 said:


> Temps look good. Maybe you need a bit more vcore then. 1.42 is the max 24/7 so you do have some head room. Usually though the system will hang up or freeze instead of restarting though...
> 
> I just thought of temps as I had forgot to readjust my Fan profile when I flashed to 4.72. I fired up AIDA64 and I broke 100, lol


Even in stock OCCT crash... it's getting frustrating.


----------



## jinsk8r

I'm a newbie please help.
Finally I managed to make my kit run at 3600c16 but it's totally unstable.

MB: Asrock X370 Taichi
Bios: 3.20 (I tried 4.60 but it's too bad I needed to roll back to 3.20)
CPU: Ryzen 1700
Ram: Galax HOF 3600 8GBx2 Kit in A2 B2 slots
Cooler: Corsair H100i V2 fan Perf

Ram Overclocking:
I used BIOS 3.20 back then and overclocked my kit to [email protected] and it worked well (never tested with software because I didn't know).
Then later I updated BIOS to 4.60 but they changed many things (Removed C-State option etc) and I couldnt overclock my ram (harder than before, and sometimes it just didnt let me overclock both CPU and ram)
Now I rolled back to 3.20 and managed to OC my kit to [email protected], loaded Windows but there are BSOD sometimes so I raised the dram voltage, but I still think it will not last the stress test.

My voltage:
CPU LLC lv3
VSOC LLC lv2
Dram: 1.46 (Windows load 1.496)
Vsoc: 1.106
Vtt DDR: 0.7
VDDP: 0.85

My timings I set as this preset (the setting in red DQS str I can't find it in my BIOS):









SO HERE ARE MY QUESTIONs:
- What do I do now to make my kit stable (maybe to reduce voltage as well)?
- When I test using Mem Test or Ram Test, what do I do if errors occur? (Changing which timings, reducing voltage..etc?)

Thank you!



Optional question:

CPU Overclocking:
CPU 3.8GHZ with fixed Vcore of 1.2125V (1.206 when load in Windows), CPU LLC Level 2, SOC LLC Level 2. "C6" disabled also "c-state" are disabled. Temp is 40c idle and 72c Prime95 Small (Ambient 28c). I feel this temp is a little too hight, isn't it?


----------



## numlock66

jinsk8r said:


> SO HERE ARE MY QUESTIONs:
> - What do I do now to make my kit stable (maybe to reduce voltage as well)?
> - When I test using Mem Test or Ram Test, what do I do if errors occur? (Changing which timings, reducing voltage..etc?)
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Optional question:
> 
> CPU Overclocking:
> CPU 3.8GHZ with fixed Vcore of 1.2125V (1.206 when load in Windows), CPU LLC Level 2, SOC LLC Level 2. "C6" disabled also "c-state" are disabled. Temp is 40c idle and 72c Prime95 Small (Ambient 28c). I feel this temp is a little too hight, isn't it?


You could try 3466mhz cas 14, look at my stable configs some posts earlier, 3600 is harder. But if you want to try go to the Ryzen Dram calc thread and read at least 10 last pages of the forum, there you find useful information to reach 3600mhz on BIOS with agesa 1.0.0.2, newer bios has many improvements to memory so is better to higher frequencies, try beta bios 4.63 or 4.72.

I still couldn't reach 3600 stable.

I think you should use pstate overclock on ryzen 1700, search a bit of it.


----------



## jinsk8r

numlock66 said:


> You could try 3466mhz cas 14, look at my stable configs some posts earlier, 3600 is harder. But if you want to try go to the Ryzen Dram calc thread and read at least 10 last pages of the forum, there you find useful information to reach 3600mhz on BIOS with agesa 1.0.0.2, newer bios has many improvements to memory so is better to higher frequencies, try beta bios 4.63 or 4.72.
> 
> I still couldn't reach 3600 stable.
> 
> I think you should use pstate overclock on ryzen 1700, search a bit of it.


I will try it, thank you. Btw what are the values in tRFC2 and tRFC4?


----------



## numlock66

jinsk8r said:


> numlock66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could try 3466mhz cas 14, look at my stable configs some posts earlier, 3600 is harder. But if you want to try go to the Ryzen Dram calc thread and read at least 10 last pages of the forum, there you find useful information to reach 3600mhz on BIOS with agesa 1.0.0.2, newer bios has many improvements to memory so is better to higher frequencies, try beta bios 4.63 or 4.72.
> 
> I still couldn't reach 3600 stable.
> 
> I think you should use pstate overclock on ryzen 1700, search a bit of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try it, thank you. Btw what are the kvalues in tRFC2 and tRFC4?
Click to expand...

The values are from Ryzen DRAM Calc 3466, v2, fast, click on r-xmp values, don't use your memory latencies from taiphoon Burner.


----------



## jinsk8r

numlock66 said:


> The values are from Ryzen DRAM Calc 3466, v2, fast, click on r-xmp values, don't use your memory latencies from taiphoon Burner.


May I ask why should I not use that?

Btw, I used R-XMP 3466 Fast as you suggested and it's working so far. I haven't stable test it but the benchmark gives impressive results, nice 53ghz read, 48ghz copy and 70ns latency. 3600c16 gave me a little faster speed but at the cost of 75ns latency. I think 3466 is my sweet spot for now.

EDIT:
It's weird. After setting to 3466, I went ahead and try to reduce the voltage. Couldn't get into BIOS, now I tried to revert to previous settings of 3466 it won't boot either, tried to reset CMOS and re-set everything as well.


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> 3466mhz stable AGESA 1.0.0.2 DRAM CALC fast, now with low voltages, little better performance tan before:
> 
> Soc 1.03125v
> VDDP 0.850v
> Mem: 1.415v


You was right mate. Agesa 4 only do 3400 mhz cl 14 "fast" calculator. But with agesa 2 i can get 3500 mhz CL14 too (almost stable)  










BCLK at 103+3400 strap










Stable at 3466 mhz and 1.39v with same timings


----------



## numlock66

jinsk8r said:


> May I ask why should I not use that?


Because most of the time doesn't work, this is the reason for DRAM Calc existe.



iNeri said:


> You was right mate. Agesa 4 only do 3400 mhz cl 14 "fast" calculator. But with agesa 2 i can get 3500 mhz CL14 too (almost stable) /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCLK at 103+3400 strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stable at 3466 mhz and 1.39v with same timings


Very good man!


----------



## pschorr1123

brenopapito said:


> Even in stock OCCT crash... it's getting frustrating.



That sucks, maybe try a negative offset for the vcore @stock such as -.600mv. Most users running @ stock with a 102 or so bclk mostly run a negative vcore between .600 - 1000.

Is it only the latest beta bios that you can't get stable @ stock on? Is your Ram 100% stable? To make troubleshooting and things easier it is best to leave the RAM @ auto or safe defaults and then dial in your CPU OC. If you have already done these things and are not sure what do do next before chucking it out the window you can go over to the Asus CHVII forum and ask over there. That forum is very active with very smart advanced users that will be able to point you in the right direction in a very short time. As your issue is more of a Ryzen platform issue than a motherboard specific issue.


----------



## brenopapito

pschorr1123 said:


> That sucks, maybe try a negative offset for the vcore @stock such as -.600mv. Most users running @ stock with a 102 or so bclk mostly run a negative vcore between .600 - 1000.
> 
> Is it only the latest beta bios that you can't get stable @ stock on? Is your Ram 100% stable? To make troubleshooting and things easier it is best to leave the RAM @ auto or safe defaults and then dial in your CPU OC. If you have already done these things and are not sure what do do next before chucking it out the window you can go over to the Asus CHVII forum and ask over there. That forum is very active with very smart advanced users that will be able to point you in the right direction in a very short time. As your issue is more of a Ryzen platform issue than a motherboard specific issue.


I just tried with this beta bios. Yesterday I removed all cables and hardware from my mobo, including the cmos battery and reinsert everything. Today I did a quick test running [email protected] + LLC 1 + SOC 1.15v and it seems to be stable. Tonight I'm going to do more tests and see what I can get, but now I'm much more optimistic about my overclocking.


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> You was right mate. Agesa 4 only do 3400 mhz cl 14 "fast" calculator. But with agesa 2 i can get 3500 mhz CL14 too (almost stable)


You got straight f9 code at 3466mhz, cas 14, calculator with agesa 1.0.0.4?
Have you tried lower 1 or 2 step procODT?


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> You got straight f9 code at 3466mhz, cas 14, calculator with agesa 1.0.0.4?
> Have you tried lower 1 or 2 step procODT?


Yup, instant F9code ...I only tried 53.6 ohms....Do you recommend 48 ohms??


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Yup, instant F9code ...I only tried 53.6 ohms....Do you recommend 48 ohms??


See what 1usmus said to me: https://www.overclock.net/forum/27537194-post2201.html


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> See what 1usmus said to me: https://www.overclock.net/forum/27537194-post2201.html


Interesting...Time to test again  I gonna re flash 4.72 bios and feedback asap.

Thanks bro.


----------



## pschorr1123

brenopapito said:


> I just tried with this beta bios. Yesterday I removed all cables and hardware from my mobo, including the cmos battery and reinsert everything. Today I did a quick test running [email protected] + LLC 1 + SOC 1.15v and it seems to be stable. Tonight I'm going to do more tests and see what I can get, but now I'm much more optimistic about my overclocking.


That sounds good. When I read that your setup is not stable @ stock I wanted you to be able to resolve it ASAP since that is total garbage and not right.


----------



## jinsk8r

Update: I still get cold boots on these settings but I tried to bump SOC voltage to 1.1v and ProcODT to 60ohm now I can test on Prime95 Blend, but it pops the Rounding error after a while.

I set these settings: Fast 3466C14









What is my problem here and how to fix it (stable test and cold boots)? Thank you!

My Spec:


> MB: Asrock X370 Taichi
> Bios: 3.20 (I tried 4.60 but it's too bad I needed to roll back to 3.20)
> CPU: Ryzen 1700
> Ram: Galax HOF 3600 8GBx2 Kit in A2 B2 slots
> Cooler: Corsair H100i V2 fan Perf


My voltage:


> CPU LLC lv2
> VSOC LLC lv2
> Dram: 1.415 (Windows load 1.44)
> Vsoc: 1.05
> Vtt DDR: 0.7
> VDDP: 0.85


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> See what 1usmus said to me: https://www.overclock.net/forum/27537194-post2201.html


Didnt work, i go back to 4.64 bios again.

I test from 40 to 60 ohms, nothing works beyond 3400 =( Cold boot every time.


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Didnt work, i go back to 4.64 bios again.
> 
> I test from 40 to 60 ohms, nothing works beyond 3400 =( Cold boot every time.


Sad, ASRock support is terrible, I will really think more after buy another overclock motherboard from they. Seems that they only copy and paste new agesa code, kkkkk.


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> Sad, ASRock support is terrible, I will really think more after buy another overclock motherboard from they. Seems that they only copy and paste new agesa code, kkkkk.


Its seem so... :/ 

Mmm may be an x470 CH7. Their VRM is so powerfull too, like ours but with better and fixed agesas bugs. The price is the only thing thats hold me back having the taichi


----------



## jinsk8r

Well after hours of testing I couldn't even make my kit (Galax HOF 3600) stable at 3333C14 so 3200 it is, error free, way less than I expected (3600)


----------



## thomasck

One more day. Come to check the thread, nothing new, no new working bios, all the same. 1800x at 3850, memory around 2966, can't get both thru it. I'm considering getting a new mobo. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

thomasck said:


> One more day. Come to check the thread, nothing new, no new working bios, all the same. 1800x at 3850, memory around 2966, can't get both thru it. I'm considering getting a new mobo.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


You held out this long you would be better off waiting until March-April next year for Zen 2. Maybe get whatever ROG board Asus rolls out for it.


----------



## iNeri

jinsk8r said:


> Update: I still get cold boots on these settings but I tried to bump SOC voltage to 1.1v and ProcODT to 60ohm now I can test on Prime95 Blend, but it pops the Rounding error after a while.
> 
> I set these settings: Fast 3466C14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is my problem here and how to fix it (stable test and cold boots)? Thank you!
> 
> My Spec:
> 
> 
> My voltage:


Hi, for cold boots leave "advanced memory training" to auto, it take like 3 seconds more to boot but cold boots are gone for good 

I can get 3466 14-14-14-28-42-1t stable with "fast" timings from calculator at 1.39v and 1.05v SOC

BCLK 103:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27592032?


----------



## thomasck

pschorr1123 said:


> You held out this long you would be better off waiting until March-April next year for Zen 2. Maybe get whatever ROG board Asus rolls out for it.


That's what I was thinking about.. Then I change a complete change, mobo/cpu and maybe mem! Thanks!

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## jinsk8r

iNeri said:


> Hi, for cold boots leave "advanced memory training" to auto, it take like 3 seconds more to boot but cold boots are gone for good


It doesn't work for me. After 3 tries it reverts back to default BIOS settings.


----------



## iNeri

jinsk8r said:


> It doesn't work for me. After 3 tries it reverts back to default BIOS settings.


Bios 4.64? I even can post without advanced memory training. The problem is when I shut down I have cold boot. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## schubaltz

anyone encountered a weird bug on the 4.64 where performance sucks on certain games when the cpu is overclocked? NBA 2k17 just ran horribly after updating 4.64 and overclocking the cpu to a minimal 3.6ghz. Performance goes back to normal after resetting it back on stock. There is no throttling as seen in hwinfo. Clocks ran at 3.6ghz without anomalies. One weird thing I've observed though was in the task manager. I noticed the clocks won't go past 3ghz, it hovers around 2.7ghz after the manual oc whereas if I reverted back on stock the clocks will run at boost clocks which is 3.2ghz. Thats on task manager only, cpu-z, hwinfo shows the normal clock. Everything was fixed when I flashed it back to 4.40.


----------



## iNeri

Yes. It's a know problem. It's fixed in Bios 4.72 beta.

Or you can oc via bclk and the bug it's gone. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jinsk8r

iNeri said:


> Bios 4.64? I even can post without advanced memory training. The problem is when I shut down I have cold boot.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


Bios 4.72. I tried 3.20, 4.40 and 4.60 but they all have the same cold boot problem. 3.20 seems to be the best of 4.


----------



## schubaltz

iNeri said:


> Yes. It's a know problem. It's fixed in Bios 4.72 beta.
> 
> Or you can oc via bclk and the bug it's gone.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


issue with bclk overclocking for my set-up is my m.2 ssd goes loco even with a 1mhz increment so yeah not an option


----------



## OnlyJiBiR

After suffering a whole year with asrock's bios hoping one 
day that they will improve and polish their miserable bios
but nothing happend so i finally gave up on this board
and jumped ship to gigabyte and got their x470 gaming 7
with the prime day sales for 175$ (was 230$)
i hope things will be better then what i endured with asrock.

first thing i noticed with the gaming 7 is that i was able to get @4.31Ghz Stable
with 1.419 V in the other hand i only managed to get 4.25Ghz.!! (i'm still testing thou)


----------



## iNeri

jinsk8r said:


> Bios 4.72. I tried 3.20, 4.40 and 4.60 but they all have the same cold boot problem. 3.20 seems to be the best of 4.


Try with 4.64 Bios, it's better for b-die memory 


schubaltz said:


> issue with bclk overclocking for my set-up is my m.2 ssd goes loco even with a 1mhz increment so yeah not an option


Change your sata disks to the top conector of the board and you should be fine. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## schubaltz

iNeri said:


> Try with 4.64 Bios, it's better for b-die memory  Change your sata disks to the top conector of the board and you should be fine.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


my M.2 ssd is already mounted at the upper M.2 slot if that's what you are implying. Board won't detect the m.2 ssd if I change the bclk


----------



## iNeri

schubaltz said:


> my M.2 ssd is already mounted at the upper M.2 slot if that's what you are implying. Board won't detect the m.2 ssd if I change the bclk


I mean the sata conectors.

Thats weird, here with a NVME corsair MP500 no issues up to 103 bclk.


----------



## pschorr1123

@schubaltz, Just out of curiosity what model m.2 drive are you using? Is it an nvme or just a regular sata ssd on a m.2 stick? Just wondering because most devices will tolerate up a 103 bclk before bad things happen.


----------



## schubaltz

pschorr1123 said:


> @schubaltz, Just out of curiosity what model m.2 drive are you using? Is it an nvme or just a regular sata ssd on a m.2 stick? Just wondering because most devices will tolerate up a 103 bclk before bad things happen.


Samsung 850 Evo so yeah it's M.2. Never tried it on the latest bios though. If I'm not misaken, when I bought and installed it bios was at version 3.2


----------



## superbulka

I have samsung 850 evo m.2 and confirm that any oveclock by bclk doesn't work, even 101.
Does anybody know about suitability of that waterblock http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-monoblock-designed-for-asrock-x470-taichi.html to our MB?


----------



## iNeri

Yup. Those are sata instead of nvme.

Nvme here and I can do 103 bclk no problems. 4175 mhz in games. 4090 mhz on handbrake, cinebench. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shadowxaero

Anyone know if there is some sort of temperature offset in the 4.72 bios. I upgrade from my 1700 to a 2700 so flashed from 3.30 to 4.72. Under water at the same voltages (1.4) my CPU is hitting 80c+ where my 1700 stayed in the 60s.

Of course I went through re-pasting and mounting just to make sure I didn't botch the installation....but yea those temps seem way to high.


----------



## iNeri

shadowxaero said:


> Anyone know if there is some sort of temperature offset in the 4.72 bios. I upgrade from my 1700 to a 2700 so flashed from 3.30 to 4.72. Under water at the same voltages (1.4) my CPU is hitting 80c+ where my 1700 stayed in the 60s.
> 
> Of course I went through re-pasting and mounting just to make sure I didn't botch the installation....but yea those temps seem way to high.


No offset. That's your real temp.

Ryzen 2000 is more hot at same voltage because the higher frecuencies. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shadowxaero

iNeri said:


> No offset. That's your real temp.
> 
> Ryzen 2000 is more hot at same voltage because the higher frecuencies.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


Sheesh so 80c on a custom loop at 1.4v is normal?


----------



## flearider

4ghz or 4.2 ghz ? the .2 would bring it up a bit but not to 80c try a repaste


----------



## shadowxaero

flearider said:


> 4ghz or 4.2 ghz ? the .2 would bring it up a bit but not to 80c try a repaste


4.15 at 1.4v. And I did repaste as I was thinking maybe that was the issue. My 1700 had no issues and ran pretty cool at 4Ghz. Nothing else has changed with my setup outside the 2700. 

Not sure what the issue could be.


----------



## iNeri

shadowxaero said:


> 4.15 at 1.4v. And I did repaste as I was thinking maybe that was the issue. My 1700 had no issues and ran pretty cool at 4Ghz. Nothing else has changed with my setup outside the 2700.
> 
> Not sure what the issue could be.


I think thats normal, i went from 60° with a [email protected] 1.375v, now at 4.25ghz 1.356v my 2700x ramp up to 70°.


----------



## jinsk8r

jinsk8r said:


> Well after hours of testing I couldn't even make my kit (Galax HOF 3600) stable at 3333C14 so 3200 it is, error free, way less than I expected (3600)


*Flashed BIOS 4.40 and no more bandwidth bug and my ram is stable so far at 3200C14, i will test 3466 later. This BIOS looks solid.*


----------



## iNeri

jinsk8r said:


> *Flashed BIOS 4.40 and no more bandwidth bug and my ram is stable so far at 3200C14, i will test 3466 later. This BIOS looks solid.*


You're correct, 4.40-4.60-4.70-4.64 work good with memory at 3400+...4.72 bios only works at 3333.


----------



## GoatCheez

iNeri said:


> Try with 4.64 Bios, it's better for b-die memory


Thank you for this tip! I was used to 4.40 because I had found that to be pretty stable for me even at 3200, however I flashed my BIOS last night to 4.64 to see if I could get more performance (and/or stability). So far it is incredibly stable! IBT on Very High would always fail or have small freezes for me even with BIOS defaults. On 4.64 I was able to pass Very High with absolutely no stutters or small freezes at all. It's literally a first for me and I'm super excited to try and do more overclock testing this week and weekend. 



schubaltz said:


> issue with bclk overclocking for my set-up is my m.2 ssd goes loco even with a 1mhz increment so yeah not an option





superbulka said:


> I have samsung 850 evo m.2 and confirm that any oveclock by bclk doesn't work, even 101.


I noticed when browsing around the BIOS last night that there's some configuration options concerning an external SATA clock generator. It looked like it was disabled by default. Perhaps by enabling it and changing the settings BCLK overclocking might work better?


----------



## iNeri

GoatCheez said:


> Thank you for this tip! I was used to 4.40 because I had found that to be pretty stable for me even at 3200, however I flashed my BIOS last night to 4.64 to see if I could get more performance (and/or stability). So far it is incredibly stable! IBT on Very High would always fail or have small freezes for me even with BIOS defaults. On 4.64 I was able to pass Very High with absolutely no stutters or small freezes at all. It's literally a first for me and I'm super excited to try and do more overclock testing this week and weekend.


Yup, a lot of people out there dont believe it but yes, bios version matters!!!


----------



## brenopapito

In terms of performance and stability, which bios is the best? 4.64 or 4.40?


----------



## Jpe1701

I can't get 4.72 stable at all. If I enable pbo it won't boot, just sits with the fans spinning and no display and without pbo sometimes it boots and sometimes I have to clear CMOS for it to boot.


----------



## Dopamin3

Just got my 2nd Crosshair VII Hero WiFi in the mail today (first one was DOA). https://valid.x86.fr/p0emvt

With my 1700X, I could run my 2 x 16GB B Die at XMP 3200mhz on the X370 Taichi. With my 2700X (regardless of BIOS version) best I could get was 2933mhz. On the Asus board I literally enabled XMP (or DOCP as they call it) and it booted and is working fine.

Good riddance to this board and I'm happy to be on a proper BIOS. I know X370 to X470 is totally a meaningless upgrade, but I think this board is going to work a lot better for everything. I wish the best of luck to all you guys out there still on this board. Maybe one day Asrock will get it right with a proper BIOS, but their track record isn't looking good. This board is going in the closet for a while, and eventually I'll build another PC with it using my old 1700X once DDR4 gets a little cheaper. I hate to resale it because I got it for $155 after rebate which is a pretty good deal for the hardware quality on it.


----------



## thomasck

Just tried 4.46 and I could boot with the memory at 3200, but the readings etc were almost same performance on 4.40 running at 3066. Went back to 4.40.


brenopapito said:


> In terms of performance and stability, which bios is the best? 4.64 or 4.40?


Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## superbulka

GoatCheez said:


> I noticed when browsing around the BIOS last night that there's some configuration options concerning an external SATA clock generator. It looked like it was disabled by default. Perhaps by enabling it and changing the settings BCLK overclocking might work better?


I've trying, it doesn't work, bclk doesn't change as a result. Probably because it's beta


----------



## thomasck

Looks like I managed 1800X at 4.0GHz, after months..

How do you guys take those screen shots from the bios?

Edit,

No really.. Settled at 3.95GHz, at least is 100MHz more than before..


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Looks like I managed 1800X at 4.0GHz, after months..
> 
> How do you guys take those screen shots from the bios?
> 
> Edit,
> 
> No really.. Settled at 3.95GHz, at least is 100MHz more than before..


f12 if i recall well. must have a usb memory device puggled.


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> f12 if i recall well. must have a usb memory device puggled.


Thanks!


----------



## neur0cide

Does any of you guys use Samsung OEM sticks on your X370 or X470 Taichi?


I currently have a X470 Taichi Ultimate here and can't clock Samsung OEM sticks with anything else than standard frequency. Whenever I raise or lower memory frequency the Taichi won't post. It just sits there, spins the fans but doesn't begin memory training. Not even the reset button works anymore. I gotta clear CMOS and switch off the PSU to make it bootable again.
This behaviour is the same with all Samsung OEM modules I own. SR B-die and DR & SR C-die. They all have in common that there is no XMP profile present on these modules.

I can change the timings but not memory frequency.


ASRock X470 Taichi Ultimate
BIOS 1.50
Ryzen 1700


Anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## TH558

Dopamin3 said:


> Just got my 2nd Crosshair VII Hero WiFi in the mail today (first one was DOA). https://valid.x86.fr/p0emvt
> 
> With my 1700X, I could run my 2 x 16GB B Die at XMP 3200mhz on the X370 Taichi. With my 2700X (regardless of BIOS version) best I could get was 2933mhz. On the Asus board I literally enabled XMP (or DOCP as they call it) and it booted and is working fine.
> 
> Good riddance to this board and I'm happy to be on a proper BIOS. I know X370 to X470 is totally a meaningless upgrade, but I think this board is going to work a lot better for everything. I wish the best of luck to all you guys out there still on this board. Maybe one day Asrock will get it right with a proper BIOS, but their track record isn't looking good. This board is going in the closet for a while, and eventually I'll build another PC with it using my old 1700X once DDR4 gets a little cheaper. I hate to resale it because I got it for $155 after rebate which is a pretty good deal for the hardware quality on it.


I could've got the CH6 if i paid only £7 more. I just thought imma try an asrock product since all of my previous boards have been asus. Never making that stupid mistake again. Oh well at least I learnt something...ASRock boards are good if you like constantly being on the search for a good bios.


----------



## iNeri

neur0cide said:


> Does any of you guys use Samsung OEM sticks on your X370 or X470 Taichi?
> 
> 
> I currently have a X470 Taichi Ultimate here and can't clock Samsung OEM sticks with anything else than standard frequency. Whenever I raise or lower memory frequency the Taichi won't post. It just sits there, spins the fans but doesn't begin memory training. Not even the reset button works anymore. I gotta clear CMOS and switch off the PSU to make it bootable again.
> This behaviour is the same with all Samsung OEM modules I own. SR B-die and DR & SR C-die. They all have in common that there is no XMP profile present on these modules.
> 
> I can change the timings but not memory frequency.
> 
> 
> ASRock X470 Taichi Ultimate
> BIOS 1.50
> Ryzen 1700
> 
> 
> Anyone ever experienced this?


Its logic bro, sounds like those dimms are blocked and thats why your problems. Better leave it stock until you have modules with proper SDP profile.


----------



## polkfan

Found out why my PC was unstable been stable for over a week now I have a G-sync 144hz 1440P monitor(with only 1 input) I had to update my Nvidia display port firmware to 1.4. 

Not sure why but when I did that my PC now remains stable haven't had a single issue in windows and really now my PC seems fully stable it would only mess up on the desktop or on chrome or when actually doing work in word(was making me pretty mad lol)


----------



## Unoid

On x370 Fatality Professional Gaming, (taichi's big brother) I went from BIOS 2.20 to L4.64 Beta, I couldn't edit P-states to work, the 2nd state always keep resetting. Also for some reason I couldn't get my virtualbox VM to work anymore even with settings for VM enabled. 

I had to move to Bios 4.70, Haven't tried OC'ing yet, but have anyone else seen these kind of issues?

I'm trying to get my 2x16gb tridentZ kit to run XMP settings at pc3200 14's 2T. I was stuck on BIOS 2.2 at 2933 1T 14's. Also my 1700 just won't boot at <3.9ghz even at 1.4V, it's stable at 3.8 @ 1.3V


----------



## thomasck

I'm gonna try to send the mobo back to overclockers UK.. Just got tired of trying thousands configs on it with no result..

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## virpz

What is funny is that the last official bios release ( 4.70 ) for this board has been released almost 4 months ago, God the 12 nm ryzens have launched almost 4 months ago. 
Needless to say that the official 4.70 bios was really bad in every aspect.

AsRock bios support for the Taichi has been a persistent disgrace.


----------



## Unoid

On 4.70, not only can I not get pstates to work (oc mode set to amd CBS) but with any overclock I can't get virtualbox to load my ubuntu vm anymore.

If I cmos reset and only enable AMD-V then it runs? That makes no sense. I'm going to downgrade to 4.40 or 4.60


----------



## jon1

What is the CPU soc Voltage for? When I updated to 1.50 bios from 1.10 bios on x470 Taichi the option was there.


----------



## schubaltz

my Firestrike scores with the 4.7 bios is just horrible. Around a few thousand points off at the very least vs what I should be getting. 4.64 fixes that but the problem with 4.64 is heavy stutters with the only game that I play which is NBA2k17. Going back to 4.4 fixes both of those problems. Yes, this will be my last Asrock board.


----------



## MAMOLII

x470 bios updates come quicker... maybe they try to fix something for x370 and newer agesa codes with zen+ support..but its funny how long it takes..and if its gonna work at the end ..


----------



## Lettuceman

I got a question about the x470 bios updates.

I look at the AsRock page and it shows me "Update PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.4", version 1.5.

In beta, it shows "Update AGESA 1.0.0.2 Patch C" version 1.35.


My question is are these two different things?


----------



## iNeri

Lettuceman said:


> I got a question about the x470 bios updates.
> 
> I look at the AsRock page and it shows me "Update PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.4", version 1.5.
> 
> In beta, it shows "Update AGESA 1.0.0.2 Patch C" version 1.35.
> 
> 
> My question is are these two different things?


Yeah, agesa 1.0.0.4 is newer and dont have low memory performance when manual OC bug.

So, go for 1.50 bios.


----------



## Lisanderus

Gj assrock. Half a year has passed. A new BIOS did not appear, with bug fixes.


----------



## DemonAk

Finally, new bios 4.80 on agesa 1.0.0.4 for X370 Taichi and X370 Professional Gaming
strange, but on the official website they are not yet available.

Direct link for download:
X370 Taichi - BIOS 4.80
X370 Professional Gaming - BIOS 4.80


----------



## iNeri

At least.... Well time to test this new bios. 

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire 650 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## drkCrix

Lisanderus said:


> Gj assrock. Half a year has passed. A new BIOS did not appear, with bug fixes.



You are forgetting about bios versions 4.60 (2018/3/6) and 4.70 (2018/4/26) and Beta 4.64 (2018/4/30)

There was also unofficial beta 4.74 that was leaked last month (which was horrible for my setup)

Honestly I would rather wait for a somewhat polished bios then getting a new one every other week that could brick the board without notice.

Hopefully the 4.80 version is up on the official site soon ( And if its anything like the 4.74 bios I will be flashing back to the 4.64 bios )


----------



## jon1

So what is the CPU Soc Voltage option for in the x470 1.50 Taichi Bios? Does it help with overclocking and whats the max I should use with NH-D15 heatsink?


----------



## Lisanderus

drkCrix said:


> You are forgetting about bios versions 4.60 (2018/3/6) and 4.70 (2018/4/26) and Beta 4.64 (2018/4/30)


No. They all ****, with memory performance loses through OC by increasing CPU multiplier, instability/program errors, etc. 3.30 and 4.40 the best and only variants.


----------



## irfy

flashed to 4.72 few weeks back cant run 3466 cas14 (could before) flashed 4.80 now cant even get above stock 3200 cas15 ***


----------



## iNeri

irfy said:


> flashed to 4.72 few weeks back cant run 3466 cas14 (could before) flashed 4.80 now cant even get above stock 3200 cas15 ***


Don't have advanced memory training option? Leave it to auto. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## irfy

where that option bud. bios seems to be diff now to older ones


----------



## iNeri

irfy said:


> where that option bud. bios seems to be diff now to older ones


Just under XPM profile.


----------



## irfy

looked cant see that option anywhere which bios version you using? I have x370 taichi


----------



## iNeri

irfy said:


> looked cant see that option anywhere which bios version you using? I have x370 taichi


Even 4.64 beta bios have the advanced memory training, all of them, 4.70, 4.60, 4.40 etc. On auto i can post even at 3600 mhz


----------



## Spectre73

*BIOS 4.80*

With my memory configuration 2x16 B-die the new BIOS is the worst of them all. 

"Stock" 3200 MHz was never 100% stable (maybe with 3.30, but even then it was somehow fickle). With 4.72 I was only stable at 2933. 4.80 is even worse, 2933 won't even boot anymore, regardless of ProcODT settings (tested 48 - 80).

So since 2800 MHz on high quality B-die (even so it is 32 GB) is not at all acceptable, I am back to 4.72. Just testing 2933 again with somewhat aggressive timings.

If someone has a working configuration for 32 GB b-die on 4.80 with 2933 and above, let me know.


----------



## irfy

4.80 = no advanced training option in bios under XMP
flashed back to 4.64 option is back left on auto can boot 3466 cas14 BUT mem bandwidth is ****e


----------



## Coolasmoo

4.8 is the worst bios released to-date, could not get overclock to stick at all. Never had this issue with any other release

back to 4.72 I went


----------



## iNeri

So, thats why Asrock didnt upload this bios on the official site. Its sees still in beta. That or for us, there no memory OC support anymore since 4.72 bios dont have advanced memory train either. Only x470 ???'


----------



## evernessince

Yep, 4.80 is bad. Couldn't get my B-Die 3866 TridentZ sticks anywhere. Reverted back to 4.64.

I really wish ASRock had the BIOS support to match the hardware. I would pay more money for their products just to get that. I really hope they get the issues sorted out before next gen Ryzen drops or I'll have to upgrade to a new X570 board from a different manufacturer.


----------



## irfy

back to 4.40 memory back at 3466 cas14 (no memory bandwidth issues with this 4.40) 4.64 has issues


----------



## irfy

4.40 VS 4.64


----------



## 010101

here the same 2 stick of b die and in stock errors for all the place *** ....


----------



## Reinvented

Just flashed to 4.80 earlier today, and was plagued with the same problems that everyone else here experienced on the same BIOS. AM4 memory training option is gone, and cannot boot with XMP profile enabled at all without failing. P-state overclocking is completely broken when using AMD CBS Settings, and Gear Down Mode doesn't work either. 

Contacted ASRock support for ****s and giggles, and they gave me the same bull**** that I should go back to 3.xx bios because of 1st gen Ryzen CPU. That's completely unacceptable as I am pretty sure these PinnaclePi BIOS have security fixes and what not. Even AMD themselves have stated that these AGESA updates should work regardless across all the CPU's. I suggest that to get these issues fixed that everyone start hammering their TSD email till they get this fixed.


----------



## TH558

i was gna flash it..then i read this. I'm done with these bios "downgrades". I'm gna switch back to 3.30 and probably get a new mobo when i upgrade to threadripper 3 next year. EDIT: just remembered that bios 3.30 wont have the security patches...


----------



## charlie177

Months ago there was someone saying that he had a modded bios for this board but he was told not to release it by Asrock, he could even get the memories to 3733 he said.


----------



## charlie177

Months ago there was someone saying that he had a modded bios for this board but he was told not to release it by Asrock, he could even get the memories to 3733 he said. He could be our only hope by the look of it.


----------



## charlie177

"Contacted ASRock support for ****s and giggles, and they gave me the same bull**** that I should go back to 3.xx bios because of 1st gen Ryzen CPU. "

And I should go back to not buying anything from Asrock, no matter how many VRMs it comes with. Like reinvented says we must hammer their TSD email, forums, etc.


----------



## GamesBRs

This BIOS 4.80 is completely suck, over in the memory is unstable in the most situation.


----------



## GamesBRs

irfy said:


> 4.40 VS 4.64


Friend, this overclock in this memory is Stable for this two Bios?


----------



## jrcbandit

Such a shame, their Bios support the first few months for the X370 Taichi seemed pretty good. But everything past 3.30 has had major faults. I'm now using a 2700x so I have to use 4.+ to boot. If I decide to get a Ryzen 3000 series next spring, I'll probably be buying a Crosshair VIII X570 motherboard. But one of the reasons I went AMD in the first place was because my X370 motherboard with good VRM (Taichi) was supposed to be able to handle the 1000-3000 series well without the need for a new motherboard.


----------



## irfy

I have B-Die im finding 4.40 has better memory bandwidth than 4.64


----------



## evernessince

irfy said:


> I have B-Die im finding 4.40 has better memory bandwidth than 4.64


I'm not getting bandwidth issues with 4.64 but then again I'm using a different processor (2700X). It seems like a problem ASRock needs to fix though for 1000 series users.

EDIT*

Actually just picked up an open box ASUS Crosshair VII Hero X470 Wifi for $200. Maybe now I'll be able to get my TridentZ 3866 above 3333.


----------



## virpz

Bios 4.80 is a mirror for how I see AsRock as a overclocking brand in my book now. ---------GARBAGE---------

First I could not get to the tighter memory timings I had with a R7 1700 and a 1800X, now their last "non-beta" bios ( that we have waited for so long ) I can't get nowhere close the timings I had, no matter what. After all the ( sh itloads ) bugs from the previous bios that have been persistently ignored by AsRock and that are still present in their bios after more than a year this board now feels like a really bad buy no matter what. I mean, it's been so long that we are waiting for fixes and instead it just goes bad one realease after the other. Obviously there was no lack of patience from us users while on the other hand there is a constant and very obvious lack of respect from AsRock towards us, customers. There are no excuses, there is no space for bs like "AMDs fault". 
I complained on their forums, I complained to directly to their support, I have complained here. It feels like If I was married to a woman that keeps making promises she will never fulfill and instead is changing to the worst as the time goes on. 

Time to get divorced and never look at this disgusting company again.


----------



## hesee

My 16Gbx2 B-die kit booted with xmp profile using 4.80 bios, but tightening the settings was imposible. 4.72 beta didn't handle 3333mhz at all, but i archived lowest settings and voltage ever at 3200mhz, however it became unbootable if rzq or cadbus settings were modified.

If you are using 4.70 or 4.64 bios try RZQ settings of 4/1/1 with cadbus 24. Those using 53 proc_odt made my ram stable using less votage than asrock defaults. Even 3333mhz was possible.


----------



## Zendal

Asrock has just become a sad joke at this point... There is no hope


----------



## thomasck

What's the board with the most successful cases doing overclock and memory support?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## virpz

On every AsRock product review you see post a comment with a link to this thread.

They have hurt our pockets, wasted our time. Now let's spread the word on the reality about their product support:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/asrock-x370-taichi-amd-am4.231372/page-4#post-3796125

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/asrock-x470-taichi-ultimate.244257/#post-3856047

http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=9371&title=psa-stay-away-from-480-bios-x370-taichi

http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=8668&title=x370-taichi-great-hardware-toxic-support




Spoiler



Coherent list of stupidity we have to undergo with the ASRock X370 Taichi since forever:


Bios P4.40 or higher is mandatory for 2nd Gen Ryzen.

1- OVERCLOCK
If you want manual OC you need "ASRock setting" and by that you will lose up to 18% mem bandwidth. You can't OVERCLOCK with an overclocking board that is more than a year old now
Bios - present on previous bios but then we had a workaround. From 4.40 and up there is no workaround, so no overclocking. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
Spoiler
Spoiler

2-CLOCK GENERATOR/BCLK
You purchased this ASRock hardware thinking of overclock ? No candy... More than a year later and now BCLK overclocking is BROKEN again and that's along with any manual overclocking. 103MHz ? Every board can do that without a clockgen.
Bios 4.40, 4.64, 4.60, 4.70, 4.80l. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's


3-P-STATE Setting/OC ?
You just can't P-state, it won't work .
Bios 4.40, 4.64, 4.60, 4.70. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's


4-SCALAR ADJUSTMENT
You heard about it on the ASUS thread, wer their guys are enjoying everything you miss ??
Yeah, Scalar is a minor thing in the bigger realm of issues of an overclocking board that can't overclock.
This setting has been removed from any bios that came after 4.40. Scalar is still a working "feature" but is hidden and defaulted to "100", or maximum value.
Bios 4.64, 4.60, 4.70, 4.80. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
Spoiler

5-AMD CBS Memory Timings
You can't overclock with this board so you need to rely on AMD CBS. Here you have the most lazy work on the adjustments for "Memory Timings" under "AMD CBS". You can't enter values and so you select from a drop-down list...There you have HEX numbers, but you also you have missing HEX values and you have mistyped values. If your overclock fails, you will net to re-enter everything again as you will see right bellow on #6.
Bios - Since forever... We are living with these since the introduction of this section... Board is more than a year old. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
Spoiler

6-SAVE PROFILE
You don't have a functional way to "Save Profiles" because ASRock bios team decided everything under "Advanced" is useless and not worth their precious time - Overclocking board that can't save overclocking settings like "Core Performance Boost", "Global C-States", all you memory timings/configs and so on... Oh, all your freaking Memory timings that took you 5 minutes to write down because you typed in HEX numbers ( tx ASRock ) ??? Guess what happens if your memory overclock fails ??? Yes, you will need to type those nice HEX numbers again since you can't save profiles and this board is more than a year old !! Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
Spoiler


7- Memory compatibility ? Overclock ?
With their LOOOONG waited final release in 4 months or, bios 4.80 everything is still a complete disgrace plus your memory overclock with tight timing is gone !!! 
Bios 4.80

To ASRock:

The state of this boards bios is just a DISGRACE, your bios development team is a DISGRACE, there is not other way to call it.
Let's get real, it's been more than a year and half now, all the other vendors advanced with the functionality of their boards while ASRock seems to be going backwards, bios release after bios release.



AMD's fault ? I don't think...


1- AMD is not responsible for a BIOS team not being capable of making a functional "Save settings" that can actually save things.


2- AMD is not responsible for a BIOS team missing values, mistyping valuex and all HEX values in your memory timings section under AMD CBS .


3- AMD is not responsible for a overclocking board that can't overclock without dropping the memory performance down to 18%.


4- AMD is not responsible for the shi*load of problems described here that are still present after so many bios releases and many for far more than a year.


We are not looking for workarounds and we don't want excuses and specially, we don't want tips from "people" who don't own the hardware but are always willing to play the "blame user/amd" game.

All we want is a functional board with decent bios.


----------



## Dopamin3

thomasck said:


> What's the board with the most successful cases doing overclock and memory support?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Probably the Asus ROG Crosshair VI or VII Hero boards. 

I went from the X370 Taichi to the Crosshair VII. On my 2700X I could only boot 2933mhz B Die no matter I tried on the Taichi. On the C7H I can do 3333mhz with very minimal tweaking. I don't really OC the CPU since XFR2 does its thing well.


----------



## schubaltz

I was suppose to get the CH VI Hero. Then I watched Buildzoid's "first" video analysis of the Taichi and it was all praises so it got me thinking, for around 120 bucks less Tachi looks really good. So I bought it, and I wouldn't lie I felt good on my purchase. Then maybe a week or two after, there's a follow-up Taichi "rant" video from Buildzoid and it was then that I knew, I'm completely screwed. And Asrock did not disappoint lol. Thank you Asrock!


----------



## 5hogun

I am thoroughly amused, but agree that Asrock was a bad choice lmao. That being said, I'm on bios 4.72 with a 1700 @ 3.975 and 2x16gb hynix mem which is rated for 3200 running @ 3133 1T with GDM and it seems stable enough (no bsods or any funky errors over the past couple days). Note though that 3133 is the highest i've been able to get stable without cold boot issues and other mem problems. P-state OC works fine under asrock settings. Not gonna touch 4.80 though ahahaha, seems like too much effort to work on.


----------



## thomasck

Dopamin3 said:


> Probably the Asus ROG Crosshair VI or VII Hero boards.
> 
> I went from the X370 Taichi to the Crosshair VII. On my 2700X I could only boot 2933mhz B Die no matter I tried on the Taichi. On the C7H I can do 3333mhz with very minimal tweaking. I don't really OC the CPU since XFR2 does its thing well.


Thanks!


----------



## sheek360

How’s beta 4.64 vs beta 4.72? I’m on a 2700x and 4.8 seems to be a no go

And can someone provide the beta 4.72 link plz?


----------



## pschorr1123

sheek360 said:


> How’s beta 4.64 vs beta 4.72? I’m on a 2700x and 4.8 seems to be a no go
> 
> And can someone provide the beta 4.72 link plz?



You shouldn't waste your time with 4.72 either but if you want to check it out along with a few others they can be found here: https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php


----------



## sheek360

pschorr1123 said:


> sheek360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How’s beta 4.64 vs beta 4.72? I’m on a 2700x and 4.8 seems to be a no go
> 
> And can someone provide the beta 4.72 link plz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't waste your time with 4.72 either but if you want to check it out along with a few others they can be found here: https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php
Click to expand...

Oh wow. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Reinvented

sheek360 said:


> Oh wow. Thanks for the heads up


I can't remember exactly, but I believe at least 4.72 had AM4 memory training still enabled unlike 4.80.


----------



## iNeri

Reinvented said:


> I can't remember exactly, but I believe at least 4.72 had AM4 memory training still enabled unlike 4.80.


Nop. It don't hace memory training either. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvented

iNeri said:


> Nop. It don't hace memory training either.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


Thanks. The only thing I remember is switching off of it pretty quickly.


----------



## iNeri

Reinvented said:


> Thanks. The only thing I remember is switching off of it pretty quickly.


Disabling advanced memory indeed make boot time more faster but this way i only can boot 3333 mhz


----------



## Reinvented

I'm honestly starting to doubt they will do anything to fix this. I made a stink about it on reddit too. Just nothing but a disaster.


----------



## drkCrix

Pretty sure the issues are with the newer agesa version (1.0.0.4)
I know from discussion in the ryzen timing calculator thread that things are done differently in the newest agesa version and that the timings and settings generated by the calculator won't work. So far the only other brand that has released a official bios based on that agesa version is MSI ( that I have found ) and I can't seem to find much in the way of results with that new bios. There is also talk of agesa version 1.0.0.5 that may or may not be released at the end of the month.

I for one am waiting for the official release and hopefully a list of changes from AMD as to what was changed in agesa 1.0.0.4 so we can get the ram training and timings sorted out.


----------



## iNeri

Reinvented said:


> I'm honestly starting to doubt they will do anything to fix this. I made a stink about it on reddit too. Just nothing but a disaster.


I dont thinks so but we'll know when they upload an offcial bios on the taichi page.



drkCrix said:


> Pretty sure the issues are with the newer agesa version (1.0.0.4)
> I know from discussion in the ryzen timing calculator thread that things are done differently in the newest agesa version and that the timings and settings generated by the calculator won't work. So far the only other brand that has released a official bios based on that agesa version is MSI ( that I have found ) and I can't seem to find much in the way of results with that new bios. There is also talk of agesa version 1.0.0.5 that may or may not be released at the end of the month.
> 
> I for one am waiting for the official release and hopefully a list of changes from AMD as to what was changed in agesa 1.0.0.4 so we can get the ram training and timings sorted out.


May be, i think the dont upload anything to the official page because of this

I understand that Asrock dont want to fix problems with agesa but at least the can try to fix the little bugs like profile dont save correctly or so


----------



## Reinvented

iNeri said:


> I dont thinks so but we'll know when they upload an offcial bios on the taichi page.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Asrock dont want to fix problems with agesa but at least the can try to fix the little bugs like profile dont save correctly or so


The sad part is, 4.80 was tagged as an official release. So, it'll be up soon more than likely, and without fixes as usual.


----------



## virpz

Look at AsRock bios changelog and you will see how much they care about it.

Bios 4.80
What ?? *Disgraceful memory compatibility*

Bios 4.70
Enhance compatibility for Raven CPU with Intel WiFi. - *Yeah, really important because Taichi owners care so much about Raven Ridge CPUs* 

Bios 4.60
Update AMD AGESA to PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.1a. - *Atleast they are honest as they clearly haven't done anything else.*


Seriously, whoever is doing the validation for their official bios release is doing a terrible job. From what I understand they are just porting the bios from another board and calling it a day. Clock generator, PBO and all the rest is are just being ignored.


----------



## drkCrix

I put a message out to 1usmus to see if he has any luck with any of the MSI boards and agesa 1.0.0.4. According to the MSI change log they are on version 1.0.0.4c 

In regards to the missing advanced training, one note that I read in regards to AMDs goals for agesa 1.0.0.4 was quicker booting. Could it be that AMD removed that feature from the bios? Hard to tell as there aren't too many other boards with that bios ( the Asus boards don't even have a eta on 1usmus yet ) and still no release notes from AMD on the exact details of the changes ( they were pretty transparent on the changes between versions during the initial ryzen launch )


----------



## schubaltz

5hogun said:


> I am thoroughly amused, but agree that Asrock was a bad choice lmao. That being said, I'm on bios 4.72 with a 1700 @ 3.975 and 2x16gb hynix mem which is rated for 3200 running @ 3133 1T with GDM and it seems stable enough (no bsods or any funky errors over the past couple days). Note though that 3133 is the highest i've been able to get stable without cold boot issues and other mem problems. P-state OC works fine under asrock settings. Not gonna touch 4.80 though ahahaha, seems like too much effort to work on.


can you do a 3dmark Firestrike run and post your 3dmark firestrike physics score? Also cinebench 15 if you have it.


----------



## ilmazzo

I have read last pages to see what advanced users think and their findings about the Taichi, I have a X470 model (non ultimate) and a 2600X.

It came with 1.1 bios and I could not even get the xmp profile to work for my 3200 CL14 trident z, updated to 1.50 (1.0.0.4 agesa) and in two clicks I was rocking on the 3200 cl14 setting.

Then I tried 3400 with CL14 and using various profiles from user and although some light tests were ok Hunt showdown willhard reset my pc in less than 1 minute..... so I rollbacked to the 3200 and trying to strenght timings on it as I could......

So far I don't know if the problems people are claiming here are only for X470 or X370 on first ryzen gen but on my 2600X except one boot failure that needed a cmos clear I'm quite happy with it. My focus is gaming on the rig so I won't spend too much time benching or become an aida champion but make sure that everything is working at 95% of the potential......


----------



## 5hogun

schubaltz said:


> can you do a 3dmark Firestrike run and post your 3dmark firestrike physics score? Also cinebench 15 if you have it.


lol, I don't have firestrike. Cinebench 15 is 1746, 11.5 is 19.21. Corona 1.3 gives me 2:04 @ 3.9MRays/s. All run on OS build 17134.165.


----------



## Reinvented

virpz said:


> Look at AsRock bios changelog and you will see how much they care about it.
> 
> Bios 4.80
> What ?? *Disgraceful memory compatibility*
> 
> Bios 4.70
> Enhance compatibility for Raven CPU with Intel WiFi. - *Yeah, really important because Taichi owners care so much about Raven Ridge CPUs*
> 
> Bios 4.60
> Update AMD AGESA to PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.1a. - *Atleast they are honest as they clearly haven't done anything else.*
> 
> 
> Seriously, whoever is doing the validation for their official bios release is doing a terrible job. From what I understand they are just porting the bios from another board and calling it a day. Clock generator, PBO and all the rest is are just being ignored.


Honestly, why is Raven Ridge even a supported CPU on these boards? There's NO reason for it as there's no video output on the back anyway. As someone else mentioned earlier, it's just laziness on their part. No one gets an X370 board for it's "video output". They get it for performance. I think they really did just copy and paste the BIOS across all their boards due to laziness, rather than fixing each based on their actual hardware design.


----------



## schubaltz

5hogun said:


> lol, I don't have firestrike. Cinebench 15 is 1746, 11.5 is 19.21. Corona 1.3 gives me 2:04 @ 3.9MRays/s. All run on OS build 17134.165.


it's on 4.7 where my physics score on 3dmark Firestrike completely tanked. Around 2k off the score I'm getting on previous bios versions. I know that it's synthetic benchmark but that big of a loss is an anomaly for me. And some app I've been using could be affected by it. Anyway, Cinebench seems about the same as I'm getting, but I'll give it a shot once more. Maybe I'll get lucky


----------



## LenFitTech

Just throwing this out there. They can't make a good bios but threaten to sue the guy that made a custom one.


----------



## 5hogun

schubaltz said:


> it's on 4.7 where my physics score on 3dmark Firestrike completely tanked. Around 2k off the score I'm getting on previous bios versions. I know that it's synthetic benchmark but that big of a loss is an anomaly for me. And some app I've been using could be affected by it. Anyway, Cinebench seems about the same as I'm getting, but I'll give it a shot once more. Maybe I'll get lucky


I ran 4.7 for a while before, and i didn't notice any difference from 4.64 which i ran before that. 

From the previous comments, it seems people with 2nd gen ryzen are the ones having most of the problems with 4.72. I'm not too sure about mem training either, because the timings I'm running came from trial and error. Glhf


----------



## MAMOLII

So jz have new 4.80 final bios and the as rock site not...***...anyone tried it?I wonder if its ready why they are not publish it..Asus always doing great job with their BIOSes and that is why they are some agesa versions back! its tragic so good hardware ruined due to poor bios engineering... I miss Oscar wu and its magic BIOSes for abit and dfi...respect..


----------



## Spectre73

MAMOLII said:


> So jz have new 4.80 final bios and the as rock site not...***...anyone tried it?I wonder if its ready why they are not publish it..Asus always doing great job with their BIOSes and that is why they are some agesa versions back! its tragic so good hardware ruined due to poor bios engineering... I miss Oscar wu and its magic BIOSes for abit and dfi...respect..


Read the thread....


----------



## flearider

and the thread ?


----------



## MAMOLII

i change from 1700 to a 2700 one month ago ... i want to oc ram and cpu but asrock bioses is for garbage.. sad story!It sounds hard but they have to fire their bios programmers all they do its just agesa copy paste like someone here mentioned...


----------



## lowdog

Agesa copy paste ahaha seems so true unfortunately.


----------



## virpz

*BetaBios 4.81*
Keep the XMP setting after system resuming from S5 or G3 state. - *From what I remember the problem with the 4.80 is that RAM compatibility had gone worse than what we had at the Ryzen launch day but w/e they want to call it. AM$ Training is gone but then memory is clocking and I like it.. 
http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370 Taichi(L4.81)ROM.zip

So, the list of performance issues on beta 4.81 is as bellow:

1-Overclocking resulting in huge Cache/memory bandwidth loss. Seems fixed on Beta 4.81. 

2-Clock generator/bclk not properly working. Still broken

3-Bring PBO settings back to the bios ( PPT, EDC, PTC, scalar ). They said AMD has removed those settings for agesa 1.0.0.4.

4-Memory "powerloss" ?/Not clocking timing decently at all. Seems fixed on Beta 4.81


Not so urgent/Minor issues that are not performance related :

1-SAVE PROFILE
You don't have a functional way to "Save Profiles" because ASRock bios team decided everything under "Advanced" is useless and not worth their precious time - Overclocking board that can't save overclocking settings like "Core Performance Boost", "Global C-States", all you memory timings/configs and so on... Oh, all your freaking Memory timings that took you 5 minutes to write down because you typed in HEX numbers guess what happens if your memory overclock fails ??? Yes, you will need to type those nice HEX numbers again since you can't save profiles and this board is more than a year old !! Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's

1-AMD CBS Memory Timings
Here you have the most lazy work on the adjustments for "Memory Timings" under "AMD CBS". You can't enter values and so you select from a drop-down list...There you have HEX numbers and If your overclock fails, you will net to re-enter everything again as you can't save these settings.
Bios - Since forever... We are living with these since the introduction of this section... Board is more than a year old. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
Spoiler


Funny how things get worked faster once we unite and make some noise. *


----------



## MAMOLII

FASTER BUT NOT PRECISE.. i dont think they are gonna fix the old issues like advanced settings to be saved..lets wait if they bring something better to final non beta...i start think that if x370 is gonna support ryzen2 7nm next year what broken bios they are gonna realise and make anyone to buy new mobo!


----------



## numlock66

BIOS 4.81:
3466cas14 from ryzen dram calc working again.

BUG:
Changing some Data Bus Configuration on OC Tweaker sometimes doesn't work. We need to change more than one value there to work properly.


----------



## numlock66

I asked Jz eletronic, through their forum, for a bios on 06/08/2018 and on 07/08/2018 they published new BIOS, maybe it was coincidence but if you want to try to do the same...


----------



## iNeri

The bad new is if your memory fail in training all the settings are reset to default. So, if you input a bad manual timings then you have to re enter those values because this Bios revert all to default like Amd CSB :/

3400 mhz strap+102 bclk=3466 mhz:










Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thomasck

Gonna wait some more time before flashing this one! If I'll be able to run my ram at 3200 I'd be happy enough!

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Gonna wait some more time before flashing this one! If I'll be able to run my ram at 3200 I'd be happy enough!
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Also there's good news too.

Because there's no adicional training in memory the boot time is faster.

There's no cold boot even without advanced memory training at 3466 mhz all good for now.

I think you can do 3200 mhz with no problems at all as you can see. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> Also there's good news too.
> 
> Because there's no adicional training in memory the boot time is faster.
> 
> There's no cold boot even without advanced memory training at 3466 mhz all good for now.
> 
> I think you can do 3200 mhz with no problems at all as you can see.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


Downloading now!

EDIT

First impression is positive, no bandwidth issue, even got a better result with same 3066 clock from 4.40 to 4.81..

Any bios (beta or not) in between 4.40 and before 4.81 was giving me less bandwidth at 3066..

Let's go for some benchs, hope it will pass!

1800x at 3850mhz, vcore is around 1.315 (one step after 1.3), memory is a Vengeance LED CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 2x8GB Hynix A-die.

I'm gonna try only to make the memory to run stable at 3200, CPU I kinda gave up in going above 3850 at the moment. 










EDIT 2

WOW! That's really promising! Normally with mem at 3200 cinebench would freeze in the 1st or 2nd attempt, even if I push the mem to 1.38! With 4.81 I ran 3 consecutive times and all went well! Going for a mem test soon!










EDIT 3

Well, that's was too good to be true.. Aida's memory stress test fails around 3 minutes.. and pugb (pretty sensitive to unstable memory) crashes the system after some minutes playing.. 

But I still hopeful, maybe with some fine tuning it will perform good, as I just set the xmp to 3200 and nothing else!

Any tips?


----------



## Spectre73

thomasck said:


> Downloading now!


Please report your results. After 4.80 I do not wanna flash again only to realize that nothing works at all.


----------



## SuperZan

I'm looking forward to testing 4.81 this evening. It took a while, but if it resolves a few of the performance-related issues I'll be pleased.


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Downloading now!
> 
> EDIT
> 
> First impression is positive, no bandwidth issue, even got a better result with same 3066 clock from 4.40 to 4.81..
> 
> Any bios (beta or not) in between 4.40 and before 4.81 was giving me less bandwidth at 3066..
> 
> Let's go for some benchs, hope it will pass!
> 
> 1800x at 3850mhz, vcore is around 1.315 (one step after 1.3), memory is a Vengeance LED CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 2x8GB Hynix A-die.
> 
> I'm gonna try only to make the memory to run stable at 3200, CPU I kinda gave up in going above 3850 at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 2
> 
> WOW! That's really promising! Normally with mem at 3200 cinebench would freeze in the 1st or 2nd attempt, even if I push the mem to 1.38! With 4.81 I ran 3 consecutive times and all went well! Going for a mem test soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 3
> 
> Well, that's was too good to be true.. Aida's memory stress test fails around 3 minutes.. and pugb (pretty sensitive to unstable memory) crashes the system after some minutes playing..
> 
> But I still hopeful, maybe with some fine tuning it will perform good, as I just set the xmp to 3200 and nothing else!
> 
> Any tips?


I have a little of experience with hinyx m-die ICs, which seem you have. Can you share a pic of ryzen timing checket (you can download it from tech power up) and a SPD read with thaipon burner??


----------



## Jpe1701

So I have tried 4.72, 4.80, & 4.81 and they all hang my system when pbo is enabled. I have the 2700x, and ripjaws v 3200. 4.64 is fine, and the rest boot as long as pbo is left on auto. How does auto work for pbo? Anyone else with second gen ryzen have this problem?


----------



## numlock66

Jpe1701 said:


> So I have tried 4.72, 4.80, & 4.81 and they all hang my system when pbo is enabled. I have the 2700x, and ripjaws v 3200. 4.64 is fine, and the rest boot as long as pbo is left on auto. How does auto work for pbo? Anyone else with second gen ryzen have this problem?


No problem for me now, but i had to reinstall all amd VGA and chipset drivers in clean mode.


----------



## iNeri

Jpe1701 said:


> So I have tried 4.72, 4.80, & 4.81 and they all hang my system when pbo is enabled. I have the 2700x, and ripjaws v 3200. 4.64 is fine, and the rest boot as long as pbo is left on auto. How does auto work for pbo? Anyone else with second gen ryzen have this problem?


Why do you enabled if we cannot change those settings anymore in Bios 4.81? 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Why do you enabled if we cannot change those settings anymore in Bios 4.81?
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


Yes you can, enable change (raise) PPT, TDC and EDC.


----------



## Jpe1701

Mine gives me 3 options for pbo on 4.81, auto, enabled, or disabled. I haven't tried auto for 4.81 but I have for 4.64 and it didn't seem to do anything. Auto is default, at least for me.


----------



## Jpe1701

numlock66 said:


> Jpe1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have tried 4.72, 4.80, & 4.81 and they all hang my system when pbo is enabled. I have the 2700x, and ripjaws v 3200. 4.64 is fine, and the rest boot as long as pbo is left on auto. How does auto work for pbo? Anyone else with second gen ryzen have this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> No problem for me now, but i had to reinstall all amd VGA and chipset drivers in clean mode.
Click to expand...

What problems were you having? I know I'm glad to have the clear cmos button with these bios.


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> I have a little of experience with hinyx m-die ICs, which seem you have. Can you share a pic of ryzen timing checket (you can download it from tech power up) and a SPD read with thaipon burner??


Where he go!

https://i.imgur.com/7kPKdes.png

Thanks iNeri!


----------



## Coolasmoo

4.81 seems back on track although no real changes or performance improvements from previous bios.

B-die Samsung runs fine at 3200

P-State is back up and running clocking my 1800 up and down from 3900.

For the poster over at the Asrock forums if your reading this, BF1 audio runs fine with this bios also.


----------



## numlock66

Jpe1701 said:


> What problems were you having? I know I'm glad to have the clear cmos button with these bios.


Windows Sleep and my Radeon rx480 stopped working. After reinstall everything was ok.


----------



## virpz

We need your help guys.
Anybody with a *12 nm CPU* can Bclk to 120MHz or more ?


----------



## drkCrix

Can also confirm that enabling PBO in the bios causes the system to hang during post. It didn't do that with 4.64 or 4.70


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Where he go!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/7kPKdes.png
> 
> Thanks iNeri!


Try with this, this are the safe timings for a-die ic's from The Stilt  :










- ProcODT 60 Ohms
- DRAM Voltage 1.375
- VDDCR_SOC 1.050 V

All else auto...Like cad_bus and RTT config.

If you have windows blue screen rise tRFC from 448 to 460.



virpz said:


> We need your help guys.
> Anybody with a *12 nm CPU* can Bclk to 120MHz or more ?


So bclk to 104+ right? let me test and i feedback asap.



drkCrix said:


> Can also confirm that enabling PBO in the bios causes the system to hang during post. It didn't do that with 4.64 or 4.70


In this bios manual OC is the way...


----------



## Jpe1701

drkCrix said:


> Can also confirm that enabling PBO in the bios causes the system to hang during post. It didn't do that with 4.64 or 4.70


So I'm not the only one. Thanks.


----------



## pschorr1123

virpz said:


> *BetaBios 4.81*
> Keep the XMP setting after system resuming from S5 or G3 state. - *From what I remember the problem with the 4.80 is that RAM compatibility had gone worse than what we had at the Ryzen launch day but w/e they want to call it. AM$ Training is gone but then memory is clocking and I like it..
> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370 Taichi(L4.81)ROM.zip
> 
> So, the list of performance issues on beta 4.81 is as bellow:
> 
> 1-Overclocking resulting in huge Cache/memory bandwidth loss. Seems fixed on Beta 4.81.
> 
> 2-Clock generator/bclk not properly working. Still broken
> 
> 3-Bring PBO settings back to the bios ( PPT, EDC, PTC, scalar ). They said AMD has removed those settings for agesa 1.0.0.4.
> 
> 4-Memory "powerloss" ?/Not clocking timing decently at all. Seems fixed on Beta 4.81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so urgent/Minor issues that are not performance related :
> 
> 1-SAVE PROFILE
> You don't have a functional way to "Save Profiles" because ASRock bios team decided everything under "Advanced" is useless and not worth their precious time - Overclocking board that can't save overclocking settings like "Core Performance Boost", "Global C-States", all you memory timings/configs and so on... Oh, all your freaking Memory timings that took you 5 minutes to write down because you typed in HEX numbers guess what happens if your memory overclock fails ??? Yes, you will need to type those nice HEX numbers again since you can't save profiles and this board is more than a year old !! Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
> 
> 1-AMD CBS Memory Timings
> Here you have the most lazy work on the adjustments for "Memory Timings" under "AMD CBS". You can't enter values and so you select from a drop-down list...There you have HEX numbers and If your overclock fails, you will net to re-enter everything again as you can't save these settings.
> Bios - Since forever... We are living with these since the introduction of this section... Board is more than a year old. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Funny how things get worked faster once we unite and make some noise. *


*


In order to get your settings to actually save first you go under Asrock mode make all of your memory adjustments then save to profile slot exit go back into bios then choose AMD CBS mode. All your ram settings and RTT, ProcODT crap etc will be conveted under the CBS mode. Make sure the rtt, procODT, etc are correct, configure your bank group swap, PSU idle voltage options etc. Save to a different profile. ( not sure if it matters but this is what I do to avoid losing settings) Leave your settings in CBS mode and save and exit.

Like you after upgrading to the 2700X and the 4.40 and later bios I noticed some settings wouldn't stick so I always configure the way I described above and have not had an issue with losing settings. When you configure RAM timings under ASrock mode it will convert the correct values under CBS mode for you as long as you save and exit. Also the bios does not like it if you hop back and forth between modes without saving and exiting. Totally bogus for sure I haven't tried the2 latest betas since reading your guys rather disappointing results. Every single new bios actually gets worse. 4.40 is the best bios for Pinnacle Ridge unless you really need the spectre patch then maybe 4.64 is for you for now....


Hopefully this will help some folks work around the quirks with these bios. I hate to see how broken the 3700X bios will be for this board. I am really looking forward to upgrading to the 7nm zen 2 but not looking forward to the gimped performance on this board. I still will never understand why they went to having 2 modes on the bios which makes things way more confusing than they should be. Does the Asus CH6 + CH7 have 2 modes or is it just Asrock?*


----------



## drkCrix

I will say this, so far this is the only 1.0.0.4 based bios that I can run my ram at 3466 with. Previously I could only use the 1.0.0.2 and below based bioses


----------



## Caemyr

A long-time lurker here, still running 1700 on 3.30 bios. Did ASRock really fixed their bios for the first gen user to actually move to 4.81?


----------



## irfy

4.81 this bios is working nice Samsung B-Die 3466Cas14 + Ryzen 1700 no bandwith loss. so far good. I just want to now try overclocking with P-states and be done with it. 


Is there some easy guide to p-states oc-ing with new bioses.


----------



## flearider

installed it today .. and have had a good surprise . vcore now at 1.35 (was 1.39) @3.9ghz soc 1.16(was 1.19)
will run a few days then try pushing mem back to 3400-3600


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> Try with this, this are the safe timings for a-die ic's from The Stilt  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage 1.375
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.050 V
> 
> All else auto...Like cad_bus and RTT config.
> 
> If you have windows blue screen rise tRFC from 448 to 460.
> 
> 
> 
> So bclk to 104+ right? let me test and i feedback asap.
> 
> 
> 
> In this bios manual OC is the way...


Thanks!! Gonna try on Sunday!!

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## TH558

I think ASrock got fed up of us complaining and actually made a decent bios ???? Currently running @3400 and it seems stable so far. Can't get to 3466 but booting is faster and CPU voltage is lower. Time will tell if there's cold boot issues but so far it seems pretty good.


----------



## iNeri

virpz said:


> We need your help guys.
> Anybody with a *12 nm CPU* can Bclk to 120MHz or more ?


No go. 103 bclk max. 

At 104 bclk my network card its dead


----------



## Jpe1701

So 4.81 with pbo left on auto gives me 3.975ghz for all cores under load. All the other BIOS gave me 3.925 on auto or 4.050 enabled, so now if they can fix the dang hanging issue maybe my pbo would be on par with others.


----------



## Jpe1701

Caemyr said:


> A long-time lurker here, still running 1700 on 3.30 bios. Did ASRock really fixed their bios for the first gen user to actually move to 4.81?


Yeah I think it's just second gen having issues, at least that's what I am seeing going through the thread.


----------



## virpz

iNeri said:


> No go. 103 bclk max.
> 
> At 104 bclk my network card its dead


Thanks.

So, I need one more person that can confirm this is not working with 12 nm but is working on 14 nm CPUs. I guess @Reinvented is our guy . Can you try bclk 120MHz or more with your 2700X and then give a try with your 1700 ? Thank you.


----------



## Reinvented

virpz said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, I need one more person that can confirm this is not working with 12 nm but is working on 14 nm CPUs. I guess @Reinvented is our guy . Can you try bclk 120MHz or more with your 2700X and then give a try with your 1700 ? Thank you.


Negative. I don't touch bclk at all. Can't risk corrupting something. 

I think I'm done posting on ASRock forums, as there's some troll named howardstern over there being a douche canoe.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I have a 1700 and ill be your huckleberry. Fill me in cap


----------



## Spectre73

Reinvented said:


> Negative. I don't touch bclk at all. Can't risk corrupting something.
> 
> I think I'm done posting on ASRock forums, as there's some troll named howardstern over there being a douche canoe.


Namecalling does not help and you were quite agressive over there.


----------



## iNeri

Dimaggio1103 said:


> I have a 1700 and ill be your huckleberry. Fill me in cap


Thanks for the help.

For the record, since Bios 4.40 i can't use more than 103 bclk, always at 104+ my NIC dies.


Spectre73 said:


> Namecalling does not help and you were quite agressive over there.


What actually helps is doing this little test to send feedback on asrock forum, please guys. Nothing will be corrupted by a little test. If we don't help how do you expect things improving? We barely goin in the right way at least.

So. Volunteers to test bclk on ryzen 2000?? 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvented

Spectre73 said:


> Namecalling does not help and you were quite agressive over there.


I wasn't until that idgeot started crap with me. I don't deal with arrogant infants.


----------



## MAMOLII

i had a try with a 2700 and bclk at 109 on 4.40 bios a month ago but not realy stable with avx ibt..but it was great for cinebench score .... i am gonna try to flash 4.81 and see if it goes more! with my old 1700 max bootable bclk was 105!


----------



## pschorr1123

Caemyr said:


> A long-time lurker here, still running 1700 on 3.30 bios. Did ASRock really fixed their bios for the first gen user to actually move to 4.81?


It is up to you but you honestly won't gain anything except the spectre patch and the low psu idle voltage option if you are experiencing random freezes while idle. Otherwise if it ain't broke don't fix it. The only reason why the majority of users are on the 4.40 and up bios is because we upgraded to 2000 series CPUs so we didn't have a choice. In fact before 2nd gen Ryzen dropped the Asrock Taichi was arguably the best motherboard out there but thanks to the backwards broken 4.xx bios not even close.


----------



## Spectre73

pschorr1123 said:


> It is up to you but you honestly won't gain anything except the spectre patch and the low psu idle voltage option if you are experiencing random freezes while idle. Otherwise if it ain't broke don't fix it. The only reason why the majority of users are on the 4.40 and up bios is because we upgraded to 2000 series CPUs so we didn't have a choice. In fact before 2nd gen Ryzen dropped the Asrock Taichi was arguably the best motherboard out there but thanks to the backwards broken 4.xx bios not even close.


Maybe, but I still don't get why they choose to add a double overclocking mode.


----------



## FordRanger96

104 blck makes my computer do weird things. Nvme drives go wacky nic card goes in and out on bios 4.81. Fatal1ty professional 2700x 16gb b die ram. I can run 3400mhz speed on the ram with 14 timings.


----------



## bandario

I've been popping in and out of this thread for months just checking to see if there's been a bios released without a bundle of negative feedback against it but today I realised how far behind I was (4.40 bios) and went ahead and upgraded to latest beta + beta all-in-one drivers and latest NVIDIA drivers.

I have to say that on Ryzen 1800x @ 3975mhz I haven't really NOTICED any major reduction in performance. Quite the contrary I am running BF1 @ 3440x1440 with texture scaling at 115% and everything on ULTRA and my framerate is consistently higher than it has ever been. Averaging 110-115fps in Multiplayer.

What sort of workload are you guys running that you are seeing reduced performance in the newer bios versions? Gaming seems great.


----------



## thomasck

bandario said:


> I've been popping in and out of this thread for months just checking to see if there's been a bios released without a bundle of negative feedback against it but today I realised how far behind I was (4.40 bios) and went ahead and upgraded to latest beta + beta all-in-one drivers and latest NVIDIA drivers.
> 
> I have to say that on Ryzen 1800x @ 3975mhz I haven't really NOTICED any major reduction in performance. Quite the contrary I am running BF1 @ 3440x1440 with texture scaling at 115% and everything on ULTRA and my framerate is consistently higher than it has ever been. Averaging 110-115fps in Multiplayer.
> 
> What sort of workload are you guys running that you are seeing reduced performance in the newer bios versions? Gaming seems great.


Can you post your OC config? Most of performance issue is memory related, less bandwidth in any bios after 4.40 and before 4.81 beta. Also problems to achieve same OC with same configs on different bioses.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## bandario

I am using 4.81 beta.

I never had any luck with bios overclocking on this board; I would face random boot failures and downclocking of my ram and cpu, so my settings remain pretty much the same as detailed previously in this thread.

I am using XMP profile for my G.Skill Flare X @ 3200 with voltage bumped up to 1.4V
I have set all other voltage to AUTO but enabled overclocking voltage mode and set both load-line to lvl 2 and HPET disabled.

Other than that, my overclock of 3975MHz is done with [email protected] in ASrock A-Tuning at boot with everything else left to standard performance mode.

I've always done my overclocking via BIOS in the past but as I said, I had absolutely no luck achieving 100% stability with this board. It might run fine boot after boot for a couple of weeks but would inevitably drop all the settings or do a cold-boot fail forcing me to power off the PSU for a minute after a while.

Doing it after boot via A-Tuning, this is the most stable system I've had for years. Handles everything and can have over a week of uptime without a care in the world, still getting max performance out of games etc.

I may at some point have a play around with bios overclocking again on 4.81 beta but I owe this setup a few weeks to settle in first so that I have a baseline to work from.


----------



## thomasck

Many thanks for trying, but does not even boot to bios [emoji23]

EDIT

Ram at 3133 works just fine with all on auto

EDIT 2

This is very curious. B4 I was not able to run 3.9GHz at 1.35V. Now I am. Running stress test at this moment 3.9GHz, 1.35V, RAM at 3133 1.35V.

EDIT 3

3.95GHz @ 1.375V

Aida stress tests for one our, reboot to try 4GHz, no good. Went back do 3.95 same voltage, system crashes in the stress test. Set back to 3.90 @ 1.35V and will see how's gonna be. At least is better than 3.85 and ram at 3066.

WIERD! But good 



iNeri said:


> Try with this, this are the safe timings for a-die ic's from The Stilt  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ProcODT 60 Ohms
> - DRAM Voltage 1.375
> - VDDCR_SOC 1.050 V
> 
> All else auto...Like cad_bus and RTT config.
> 
> If you have windows blue screen rise tRFC from 448 to 460.
> 
> 
> 
> So bclk to 104+ right? let me test and i feedback asap.
> 
> 
> 
> In this bios manual OC is the way...


Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## edu616

Greetings, 

I just bought a Ryzen 2700X and put it in to my X370 Taichi (had a 1700 Overclocked to 3.9 before). I did a reset on my bios before putting the 2700X in to the socket (have BIOS P4.70). So after I did my initial boot I went to the BIOS and set my XMP profile for my memory (EVGA Memory only sold at Microcenter and the same I was using with my 1700) I was able to get it running the same way I had it with my 1700 (3200MHz speeds CL 16 at 1.39 volts). Did my fan curves, enabled XFR 2.0 and went on to Windows. I have a custom water loop and temps for my 1700 even Overclocked with a voltage of 1.4 never went above 60 degrees Celsius. Now my 2700X is running super hot even at idle it has some high curves to the 60s and that is in stock. Did Cinabench an goes to about 75 degrees (on Ryzen Master) tried playing Battlefield 1 to see also what it would do and temps went to 84 degrees on Ryzen Master (also tried HWmonitor with same results) my clock speeds were at 3950 when playing. As soon as I left the game I saw clock speed going in to the 4300 in some cores but gaming it wouldn't go higher than 3950. I thought I had applied thrrmal paste the wrong way or something so tried re-applaying but had the same results. My water pump is still runing fine (I can hear it and is from EK the Liquid Gaming 240G) and my GPU temps are the same as before (55 degrees Max as it is also water cooled GTX 1080ti). Has anybody experience something similar and know a way of resolving this? I have been trying to get this to work properly to no avail. Thanks in advance and sorry for the long post.


----------



## LeoMiami

hi, im leo, this is my taichi + 2700x + stock cooler yes the memory is more expensive than the cpu but hey, i got pretty good samsung b-die.

all in not in the pics is in AUTO, beta bios 4.81 w10x64pro mvme960evo


----------



## pschorr1123

edu616 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I just bought a Ryzen 2700X and put it in to my X370 Taichi (had a 1700 Overclocked to 3.9 before). I did a reset on my bios before putting the 2700X in to the socket (have BIOS P4.70). So after I did my initial boot I went to the BIOS and set my XMP profile for my memory (EVGA Memory only sold at Microcenter and the same I was using with my 1700) I was able to get it running the same way I had it with my 1700 (3200MHz speeds CL 16 at 1.39 volts). Did my fan curves, enabled XFR 2.0 and went on to Windows. I have a custom water loop and temps for my 1700 even Overclocked with a voltage of 1.4 never went above 60 degrees Celsius. Now my 2700X is running super hot even at idle it has some high curves to the 60s and that is in stock. Did Cinabench an goes to about 75 degrees (on Ryzen Master) tried playing Battlefield 1 to see also what it would do and temps went to 84 degrees on Ryzen Master (also tried HWmonitor with same results) my clock speeds were at 3950 when playing. As soon as I left the game I saw clock speed going in to the 4300 in some cores but gaming it wouldn't go higher than 3950. I thought I had applied thrrmal paste the wrong way or something so tried re-applaying but had the same results. My water pump is still runing fine (I can hear it and is from EK the Liquid Gaming 240G) and my GPU temps are the same as before (55 degrees Max as it is also water cooled GTX 1080ti). Has anybody experience something similar and know a way of resolving this? I have been trying to get this to work properly to no avail. Thanks in advance and sorry for the long post.


Hello it is normal for the 2000 series chips to run much hotter than the 1000 series. The PBO works by boosting 1 or 2 cores to 4350 when the CPU is under light load. During gaming or an AIDA64 stress test all cores will max out around 3900 or so this is normal. You can read more about how the PBO and what settings you can adjust in some of the bios here: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72 (4.40 has all PBO options while later versions have most of the options removed except for enabled or disabled.) you would be better off with 4.40 or 4.64 which I am using. You can read back several pages in this forum to hear other users experiences with the latest bios. 

Also make sure in HWiNFO64 that you are going Tdie for accurate temps and make sure to set the CPU fan/ Pump to read from CPU Tclt or CPU Tdie (tdie was removed in some bios) do not use just CPU as the readings are very inaccurate and will result in your fan/ pump never ramping up.

You can also try using a -.0600 vcore offset to help lower the voltage which in turn will lower your temps. 

For reference my 2700X maxes out Tdie @ 75ish with a large air cooler while gaming.


----------



## edu616

pschorr1123 said:


> Hello it is normal for the 2000 series chips to run much hotter than the 1000 series. The PBO works by boosting 1 or 2 cores to 4350 when the CPU is under light load. During gaming or an AIDA64 stress test all cores will max out around 3900 or so this is normal. You can read more about how the PBO and what settings you can adjust in some of the bios here: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72 (4.40 has all PBO options while later versions have most of the options removed except for enabled or disabled.) you would be better off with 4.40 or 4.64 which I am using. You can read back several pages in this forum to hear other users experiences with the latest bios.
> 
> Also make sure in HWiNFO64 that you are going Tdie for accurate temps and make sure to set the CPU fan/ Pump to read from CPU Tclt or CPU Tdie (tdie was removed in some bios) do not use just CPU as the readings are very inaccurate and will result in your fan/ pump never ramping up.
> 
> You can also try using a -.0600 vcore offset to help lower the voltage which in turn will lower your temps.
> 
> For reference my 2700X maxes out Tdie @ 75ish with a large air cooler while gaming.


Thanks a lot for this reply, I will surely read more on it and go to BIOS 4.64 and see if I can make improvements. I was just really worried since I never experienced such high temperatures before on my 1700 even with it's OC.

Edit: By the way when I enabled XFR 2 on the BIOS I saw it has 3 different settings and all are at 0 is this normal for BIOS Version 4.70? Thanks!

Edit #2: I went ahead an did settings for PBO now on 4.64 bios and it definitely helped a lot as well as doing a negative offset to -.0625. my score finally wento the 1800s on CB and on gaming now my clocks stay at 4150-4175 which is a lot better that what I was seeing before (Also maximum temps was 64 degrees in HWinfo64). Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## thomasck

So, here's the situation. Before 4.81 I couldn't go further than 3.85GHz and 3066MHz on the memory no matter what.

Now I'm stable at 3.9GHz @ 1.35V and memory at 3133MHz through XMP. 

Which makes me hopeful and I'm willing spending more time trying to reach a higher OC. Before 4.81 I didn't even bother cause any config higher than 3.85GHz and 3066MHz would cause crashes.

Temperature is a bit high when stressed with Aida, reaching 73C reading with HWiNFO64 with two other lines, one with +20C and other -20C, so 93C and 53C.

If set to 3925MHz Aida fails, then I'm thinking if there's any other option that I could try to avoid increasing VCPU in order to stabilise the system. I've read some pages before someone saying that one option helps "a lot" in making the OC more stable but I don't remember which one, I think it was VSSOC, if I'm right, what value can I set? 





Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## drkCrix

I can't remember, but can you have the voltage throttle when in AMD CBS mode? I have the cores throttling when not needed but the voltage stays at 1.35v


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> So, here's the situation. Before 4.81 I couldn't go further than 3.85GHz and 3066MHz on the memory no matter what.
> 
> Now I'm stable at 3.9GHz @ 1.35V and memory at 3133MHz through XMP.
> 
> Which makes me hopeful and I'm willing spending more time trying to reach a higher OC. Before 4.81 I didn't even bother cause any config higher than 3.85GHz and 3066MHz would cause crashes.
> 
> Temperature is a bit high when stressed with Aida, reaching 73C reading with HWiNFO64 with two other lines, one with +20C and other -20C, so 93C and 53C.
> 
> If set to 3925MHz Aida fails, then I'm thinking if there's any other option that I could try to avoid increasing VCPU in order to stabilise the system. I've read some pages before someone saying that one option helps "a lot" in making the OC more stable but I don't remember which one, I think it was VSSOC, if I'm right, what value can I set?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


which llc level? I recomend you llc level 2.



Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thomasck

I'm using lvl 3! Gonna try lvl 2 then and will post the feedback on Thursday! 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

LeoMiami said:


> hi, im leo, this is my taichi + 2700x + stock cooler yes the memory is more expensive than the cpu but hey, i got pretty good samsung b-die.
> 
> all in not in the pics is in AUTO, beta bios 4.81 w10x64pro mvme960evo


Have you tried anything above 3466mhz with these memory? Any success?


----------



## sheek360

seems like a few folks are having great luck with 4.81 beta

im still on 4.62 (4.64?) beta

is it worth upgrading?

I have a 2700x


----------



## numlock66

sheek360 said:


> seems like a few folks are having great luck with 4.81 beta
> 
> im still on 4.62 (4.64?) beta
> 
> is it worth upgrading?
> 
> I have a 2700x


The best bios so far for me, boot faster, better compatibility with frequencies above 3466mhz (not stable above that but less errors than before, xfr2 enable is working better too. 2700x, [email protected]


----------



## iNeri

sheek360 said:


> seems like a few folks are having great luck with 4.81 beta
> 
> im still on 4.62 (4.64?) beta
> 
> is it worth upgrading?
> 
> I have a 2700x


Yup, so far so good for me too  all working great.


----------



## pschorr1123

edu616 said:


> Thanks a lot for this reply, I will surely read more on it and go to BIOS 4.64 and see if I can make improvements. I was just really worried since I never experienced such high temperatures before on my 1700 even with it's OC.
> 
> Edit: By the way when I enabled XFR 2 on the BIOS I saw it has 3 different settings and all are at 0 is this normal for BIOS Version 4.70? Thanks!
> 
> Edit #2: I went ahead an did settings for PBO now on 4.64 bios and it definitely helped a lot as well as doing a negative offset to -.0625. my score finally wento the 1800s on CB and on gaming now my clocks stay at 4150-4175 which is a lot better that what I was seeing before (Also maximum temps was 64 degrees in HWinfo64). Thanks a lot for your help.


As long as you just have it to enabled you are good. If you feel your system is still getting too hot you can try manually setting the lower 2nd set of numbers to see if temps get lower. Asus CH7 has what is called performance enhancer options which are just pre configured options of the settings above. PE level 3 is some "secret sauce" created by the Stilt. For what it's worth several users have issues running PE 3 so you really aren't missing out.

the 3 PBO settings that are 0 can be adjusted as follows:
When "Precision Boost Override" mode is enabled (AGESA default), PPT becomes essentially unrestricted (1000W), TDC is set to 114A and EDC to 168A. These limits can be customized by the ODM so that the new limits will comply with the electrical characteristics of the motherboard design in question.
PPT 141.75W, TDC 95A, EDC 140A are the default settings or PBO off source:https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72



When I tried the 4.70 or 4.72 the individual settings were gone so when I just had it set to enabled my CB scores were close to what I had when I used 1000,114,and 168 manually on previous bios


----------



## virpz

*UPDATED List of performance issues for the Taichi/Pro Gaming per BIOS 4.81:

*


Overclocking resulting in huge Cache/memory bandwidth loss. Seems fixed on Beta L4.81.


Clock generator/bclk not functional. Broken for 12 nm CPUs on every 12 nm bios, including L4.81.


Bring PBO settings back to the bios ( PPT, EDC, PTC, scalar ). Said AMD has removed these settings for agesa 1.0.0.4 - Pending confirmation.


Memory "powerloss" ?/Not clocking timing decently at all. Seems fixed on Beta 4.81




*Not so urgent, still issues on L4.81:*


xhue


IOMMU groupings - Terribly broken and renders this otherwise excellent VM platform barely usable


Kernel DMA. - Kernel DMA protection in Win 10 cannot be enabled, un-allowed DMA-capable bus detected - can something be done here?


- Spectre patches - Hello?


SAVE PROFILE- You don't have a functional way to "Save Profiles" because ASRock bios team decided everything under "Advanced" is useless and not worth their precious time - Overclocking board that can't save overclocking settings like "Core Performance Boost", "Global C-States", all you memory timings/configs and so on... Oh, all your freaking Memory timings that took you 5 minutes to write down because you typed in HEX numbers guess what happens if your memory overclock fails ??? Yes, you will need to type those nice HEX numbers again since you can't save profiles and this board is more than a year old !! Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's.


1-AMD CBS Memory Timings - Here you have the most lazy work. For "Memory Timings" under "AMD CBS", you can't enter values, you need to select from a drop-down list...There you have HEX numbers and If your overclock fails, you will net to re-enter everything again as you can't save these settings.
Bios - Since forever... We are living with these since the introduction of this section... board is more than a year old. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's.


----------



## christoph

virpz said:


> *UPDATED List of performance issues for the Taichi/Pro Gaming per BIOS 4.81:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Overclocking resulting in huge Cache/memory bandwidth loss. Seems fixed on Beta L4.81.
> 
> 
> Clock generator/bclk not functional. Broken for 12 nm CPUs on every 12 nm bios, including L4.81.
> 
> 
> Bring PBO settings back to the bios ( PPT, EDC, PTC, scalar ). Said AMD has removed these settings for agesa 1.0.0.4 - Pending confirmation.
> 
> 
> Memory "powerloss" ?/Not clocking timing decently at all. Seems fixed on Beta 4.81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not so urgent, still issues on L4.81:*
> 
> 
> xhue
> 
> 
> IOMMU groupings - Terribly broken and renders this otherwise excellent VM platform barely usable
> 
> 
> Kernel DMA. - Kernel DMA protection in Win 10 cannot be enabled, un-allowed DMA-capable bus detected - can something be done here?
> 
> 
> - Spectre patches - Hello?
> 
> 
> SAVE PROFILE- You don't have a functional way to "Save Profiles" because ASRock bios team decided everything under "Advanced" is useless and not worth their precious time - Overclocking board that can't save overclocking settings like "Core Performance Boost", "Global C-States", all you memory timings/configs and so on... Oh, all your freaking Memory timings that took you 5 minutes to write down because you typed in HEX numbers guess what happens if your memory overclock fails ??? Yes, you will need to type those nice HEX numbers again since you can't save profiles and this board is more than a year old !! Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's.
> 
> 
> 1-AMD CBS Memory Timings - Here you have the most lazy work. For "Memory Timings" under "AMD CBS", you can't enter values, you need to select from a drop-down list...There you have HEX numbers and If your overclock fails, you will net to re-enter everything again as you can't save these settings.
> Bios - Since forever... We are living with these since the introduction of this section... board is more than a year old. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's.



so anyone with better results at memory overclock with Ryzen 1700??


----------



## lowdog

@virpz

Aren't the PBO settings specific just for Threadripper now?


----------



## Jpe1701

virpz said:


> *UPDATED List of performance issues for the Taichi/Pro Gaming per BIOS 4.81:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Overclocking resulting in huge Cache/memory bandwidth loss. Seems fixed on Beta L4.81.
> 
> 
> Clock generator/bclk not functional. Broken for 12 nm CPUs on every 12 nm bios, including L4.81.
> 
> 
> Bring PBO settings back to the bios ( PPT, EDC, PTC, scalar ). Said AMD has removed these settings for agesa 1.0.0.4 - Pending confirmation.
> 
> 
> Memory "powerloss" ?/Not clocking timing decently at all. Seems fixed on Beta 4.81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not so urgent, still issues on L4.81:*
> 
> 
> xhue
> 
> 
> IOMMU groupings - Terribly broken and renders this otherwise excellent VM platform barely usable
> 
> 
> Kernel DMA. - Kernel DMA protection in Win 10 cannot be enabled, un-allowed DMA-capable bus detected - can something be done here?
> 
> 
> - Spectre patches - Hello?
> 
> 
> SAVE PROFILE- You don't have a functional way to "Save Profiles" because ASRock bios team decided everything under "Advanced" is useless and not worth their precious time - Overclocking board that can't save overclocking settings like "Core Performance Boost", "Global C-States", all you memory timings/configs and so on... Oh, all your freaking Memory timings that took you 5 minutes to write down because you typed in HEX numbers guess what happens if your memory overclock fails ??? Yes, you will need to type those nice HEX numbers again since you can't save profiles and this board is more than a year old !! Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's.
> 
> 
> 1-AMD CBS Memory Timings - Here you have the most lazy work. For "Memory Timings" under "AMD CBS", you can't enter values, you need to select from a drop-down list...There you have HEX numbers and If your overclock fails, you will net to re-enter everything again as you can't save these settings.
> Bios - Since forever... We are living with these since the introduction of this section... board is more than a year old. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's.


Don't forget those of us who are unable to post with pbo enabled.
I reported it to ASRock support and they said they hadn't heard about it so I pointed them here. Anyone who has the problem, what parts do you have so we can see if we have something the same. I have ripjaws v 3200 cl 16, 2700x, gtx 1070 founders edition from msi, evga g2 750w psu, and my debug LED says E6 and no post with pbo enabled in BIOS 4.72, 4.80, and 4.81.


----------



## Jpe1701

drkCrix said:


> Can also confirm that enabling PBO in the bios causes the system to hang during post. It didn't do that with 4.64 or 4.70


 So I got an email out of the blue from ASRock support because I had reported this issue with hanging at post. They say my board needs to be rma'd. Why would all of the other BIOS work if it's my board?


----------



## L0nerism

Updated to L4.81 with an R7 1700. My settings from 4.40 still work the same so no issues there. I did notice that with the OP Cache setting on auto it seems to default to off. Cinebench was showing scores 100 lower than usual until I set it to enabled. That put me back at my usual 1757 multi-core score.

A huge plus seems to be the double posting on a cold boot being fixed for me. Last BIOS time in the Startup tab in the Task Manager showing 11~ seconds instead of the 15~ or so seconds before on 4.40.


----------



## christoph

L0nerism said:


> Updated to L4.81 with an R7 1700. My settings from 4.40 still work the same so no issues there. I did notice that with the OP Cache setting on auto it seems to default to off. Cinebench was showing scores 100 lower than usual until I set it to enabled. That put me back at my usual 1757 multi-core score.
> 
> A huge plus seems to be the double posting on a cold boot being fixed for me. Last BIOS time in the Startup tab in the Task Manager showing 11~ seconds instead of the 15~ or so seconds before on 4.40.




thanks for sharing


----------



## thomasck

Last try results, 3.8 @ 1.35v and 3066 1.35v all auto. After 4.81 cpu 3.925 @ 1.35v and 3133 1.35v all auto as well. 

Cpu at 3.95 (only 25mhz more) @ 1.40v won't be stable at all, I won't keep trying. 

At least I "won" some MHz in the CPU and memory just flashing 4.81. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## edu616

virpz said:


> *UPDATED List of performance issues for the Taichi/Pro Gaming per BIOS 4.81:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Overclocking resulting in huge Cache/memory bandwidth loss. Seems fixed on Beta L4.81.
> 
> 
> Clock generator/bclk not functional. Broken for 12 nm CPUs on every 12 nm bios, including L4.81.
> 
> 
> Bring PBO settings back to the bios ( PPT, EDC, PTC, scalar ). Said AMD has removed these settings for agesa 1.0.0.4 - Pending confirmation.
> 
> 
> Memory "powerloss" ?/Not clocking timing decently at all. Seems fixed on Beta 4.81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not so urgent, still issues on L4.81:*
> 
> 
> xhue
> 
> 
> IOMMU groupings - Terribly broken and renders this otherwise excellent VM platform barely usable
> 
> 
> Kernel DMA. - Kernel DMA protection in Win 10 cannot be enabled, un-allowed DMA-capable bus detected - can something be done here?
> 
> 
> - Spectre patches - Hello?
> 
> 
> SAVE PROFILE- You don't have a functional way to "Save Profiles" because ASRock bios team decided everything under "Advanced" is useless and not worth their precious time - Overclocking board that can't save overclocking settings like "Core Performance Boost", "Global C-States", all you memory timings/configs and so on... Oh, all your freaking Memory timings that took you 5 minutes to write down because you typed in HEX numbers guess what happens if your memory overclock fails ??? Yes, you will need to type those nice HEX numbers again since you can't save profiles and this board is more than a year old !! Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's.
> 
> 
> 1-AMD CBS Memory Timings - Here you have the most lazy work. For "Memory Timings" under "AMD CBS", you can't enter values, you need to select from a drop-down list...There you have HEX numbers and If your overclock fails, you will net to re-enter everything again as you can't save these settings.
> Bios - Since forever... We are living with these since the introduction of this section... board is more than a year old. Hurts 1st and 2nd gen CPU's.


I updated and now seeing horrible temps I can see higher clock speeds too (I was previously on 4.60) but it is using a lot of voltage to maintain 4200 - 4225 for cpu frequency and this is even with a negative offset of -.100 ( It goes to 1.44 
on vcore and some times even more). I have tried manually overclocking to see how much vcore voltage it would need for this frequency and its only 1.3 volts on the vcore (at leats with my cpu).You cannot adjust PBO settings manually you can only enable it. I think I might go back to 4.60.


Edit: Played some Battlefield 1 on L4.81 what do you guys think about the attached temps? This picture was when gaming. I have custom loop cooling system. If you look at the voltage it was low since I did fixed voltage (not the lowest but better than if I leave at stock and do Vcore offset of -.100) to try and control the temps, while gaming Vcore was at 1.294 and cpu clock was at 4175-4200 Any thought?


----------



## polkfan

So is it safe and is it worth it to upgrade to 4.7 to 4.81 beta? 

Currently have a Ryzen 2700X paired with GTX 1080 MSI 8GB card with 16GB of DDR4 Ripjaws V memory with 16-18-18-38 timings. 

If so i might play around with it today.


Ok went ahead and updated it's way better boot times are basically cut in half also my scores remain the same as when i first got this CPU. Look below Asrock actually tried for once on this board! Now make a official version!


----------



## edu616

polkfan said:


> So is it safe and is it worth it to upgrade to 4.7 to 4.81 beta?
> 
> Currently have a Ryzen 2700X paired with GTX 1080 MSI 8GB card with 16GB of DDR4 Ripjaws V memory with 16-18-18-38 timings.
> 
> If so i might play around with it today.
> 
> 
> Ok went ahead and updated it's way better boot times are basically cut in half also my scores remain the same as when i first got this CPU. Look below Asrock actually tried for once on this board! Now make a official version!


How are your temps looking and your Vcore voltage?


----------



## polkfan

edu616 said:


> How are your temps looking and your Vcore voltage?


57.3C Tdie is the max so far after running Cinebench and just browsing the internet my 2700X is finally going to 43.5 and the max voltage is 1.444V. which is fine. Note that I'm using H150I with the balance profile on in a H440 case(AIO is front mounted)

Pressing the power button it takes 29.3 seconds to get to the windows 10 desktop compared to like 47 seconds before. Using a Samsung 850 evo. 

4.81 is way better then 4.70 anyone running on a second gen Ryzen CPU i would recommend that they upgrade to the beta 4.81 bios!


----------



## SuperZan

polkfan said:


> 57.3C Tdie is the max so far after running Cinebench and just browsing the internet my 2700X is finally going to 43.5 and the max voltage is 1.444V. which is fine. Note that I'm using H150I with the balance profile on in a H440 case(AIO is front mounted)
> 
> Pressing the power button it takes 29.3 seconds to get to the windows 10 desktop compared to like 47 seconds before. Using a Samsung 850 evo.
> 
> 4.81 is way better then 4.70 anyone running on a second gen Ryzen CPU i would recommend that they upgrade to the beta 4.81 bios!


Agreed, 4.81 has been a marked improvement on my 2700x over previous revisions. In addition to the memory issues, it resolved inconsistent integer performance and clock speeds that I was seeing in things like the CPUZ benchmark.


----------



## edu616

polkfan said:


> edu616 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are your temps looking and your Vcore voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> 57.3C Tdie is the max so far after running Cinebench and just browsing the internet my 2700X is finally going to 43.5 and the max voltage is 1.444V. which is fine. Note that I'm using H150I with the balance profile on in a H440 case(AIO is front mounted)
> 
> Pressing the power button it takes 29.3 seconds to get to the windows 10 desktop compared to like 47 seconds before. Using a Samsung 850 evo.
> 
> 4.81 is way better then 4.70 anyone running on a second gen Ryzen CPU i would recommend that they upgrade to the beta 4.81 bios!
Click to expand...

This with PBO enabled or on auto?


----------



## polkfan

edu616 said:


> This with PBO enabled or on auto?


Whatever the default is haha for real just set my XMP profile and ran it.


----------



## drkCrix

How do you get the voltage to automatically lower when the cpu lowers it's clock speed? I have CnQ enabled and the cpu core speeds do drop, but the voltage stays the same. Any ideas?


----------



## edu616

polkfan said:


> edu616 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This with PBO enabled or on auto?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the default is haha for real just set my XMP profile and ran it.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## LuciferX

drkCrix said:


> How do you get the voltage to automatically lower when the cpu lowers it's clock speed? I have CnQ enabled and the cpu core speeds do drop, but the voltage stays the same. Any ideas?


You need to change the Energy Plan in Windows.

Balanced / AMD Ryzen Balanced should reduce your clocks/vcore @ Idle.

Are you using fixed OC clocks/vcore or Pstates ?


----------



## drkCrix

I had been trying to use P-states but it would just stay at the static voltage I set in the bios even with the Balanced profile selected.

I went back through my notes and redid the setup that had been working in the past when I had my 1700. I set the the multiplier using Asrock mode but didn't touch the default voltage. Then I saved and went back into bios and set it to AMD CBS mode. Saved and rebooted, then went and adjusted the voltage offset to where I wanted it and saved and booted into windows. Once in windows I was able to observe the cpu speed changing but not the voltage. It was again sticking at 1.35v


On a different note, I was able to get PBO working again and it seems to be picky about the settings used. If I have CPU voltage offset on it can't be set to auto or -0.10000v as it won't boot. Any value in between seems to be ok. Once I got into Windows I used Ryzen master to check the values of the PBO settings. They were 740W, 640A and 740A if memory serves. I also noticed that the offset voltage changes didn't seem to have any affect on the max voltages that the CPU was receiving. I was typically seeing 1.45+ during cinebench regardless of the negative offset that I used.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## edu616

drkCrix said:


> I had been trying to use P-states but it would just stay at the static voltage I set in the bios even with the Balanced profile selected.
> 
> I went back through my notes and redid the setup that had been working in the past when I had my 1700. I set the the multiplier using Asrock mode but didn't touch the default voltage. Then I saved and went back into bios and set it to AMD CBS mode. Saved and rebooted, then went and adjusted the voltage offset to where I wanted it and saved and booted into windows. Once in windows I was able to observe the cpu speed changing but not the voltage. It was again sticking at 1.35v
> 
> 
> On a different note, I was able to get PBO working again and it seems to be picky about the settings used. If I have CPU voltage offset on it can't be set to auto or -0.10000v as it won't boot. Any value in between seems to be ok. Once I got into Windows I used Ryzen master to check the values of the PBO settings. They were 740W, 640A and 740A if memory serves. I also noticed that the offset voltage changes didn't seem to have any affect on the max voltages that the CPU was receiving. I was typically seeing 1.45+ during cinebench regardless of the negative offset that I used.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


How are yout temps with PBO enabled? Mine are 66 degrees Tdie when running CB. Now if I leave PBO on Auto then temps are 56 degrees while doing CB however with PBO enabled my score is significantly higher as my clocks are also higher, but so are my temps.


----------



## Jpe1701

I am so bummed I have to RMA my board. Has anyone here been through the RMA process with ASRock before?


----------



## flearider

Jpe1701 said:


> I am so bummed I have to RMA my board. Has anyone here been through the RMA process with ASRock before?


yeah in the uk ..
board sent back to ocuk .. sent to asrock ..5 days asrock told ocuk to give me a new board .. all good


----------



## thomasck

flearider said:


> yeah in the uk ..
> board sent back to ocuk .. sent to asrock ..5 days asrock told ocuk to give me a new board .. all good


Ocuk gave you the option to get a different board? If yes I'll try as well.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Ocuk gave you the option to get a different board? If yes I'll try as well.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Unless they can afford an CH7 i dont exchange the Taichi because bios 4.82 its working really great.


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> Unless they can afford an CH7 i dont exchange the Taichi because bios 4.82 its working really great.


4.82? Where's it? Official site?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrcbandit

4.81 seems to be working great with my 2700x and I do have PBO enabled as On in the Bios and can still boot just fine. I was even able to set the memory to 3266 instead of 3200 without changing any of my timings. I haven't attempted even more aggressive memory settings yet. For people who used to have their memory at 3200 but can now do 3466, did you have to loosen your timings significantly (or at all)?


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> 4.82? Where's it? Official site?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Hahahha. Sorry, a i mean 4.81 bios


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> Hahahha. Sorry, a i mean 4.81 bios


Mehhhh I was excited for it! Let's see, got 125 MHz more with 4.81.. Of I get 75MHz more from 4.82 when released I'd be happy [emoji14]

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## schubaltz

Asrock just released 4.80. Anyone tried it out yet?


----------



## virpz

schubaltz said:


> Asrock just released 4.80. Anyone tried it out yet?


Don't even bother trying it, it is EXACTLY the same as their previous bios 4.80 ( same bios tag, major/minor version, crc, etc ) and that means this bios is the real deal when it comes to being ***** useless.


----------



## flearider

thomasck said:


> Ocuk gave you the option to get a different board? If yes I'll try as well.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


asrock told ocuk to send me a new taichi from there stock ..prob to save time and money ..


----------



## hesee

Offical 4.80 is just as bad as leaked 4.80. 4.81 was pretty good, it ran dual rank b-die with lower timings and lower soc & dram voltage than offical bioses, but still it produced random bluescreens despite passing all stress tests. I am reverting back to 4.70. It still has scalar adjustment and memory works fast enough.


----------



## schubaltz

virpz said:


> Don't even bother trying it, it is EXACTLY the same as their previous bios 4.80 ( same bios tag, major/minor version, crc, etc ) and that means this bios is the real deal when it comes to being ***** useless.


Great! I guess I'll stick with 3.20 then. How pathetic.


----------



## ManofGod1000

jrcbandit said:


> 4.81 seems to be working great with my 2700x and I do have PBO enabled as On in the Bios and can still boot just fine. I was even able to set the memory to 3266 instead of 3200 without changing any of my timings. I haven't attempted even more aggressive memory settings yet. For people who used to have their memory at 3200 but can now do 3466, did you have to loosen your timings significantly (or at all)?


I have installed a R5 2600 in this board last night. I have not had any time to poke around and therefore, where is the PBO setting locating? Thanks.


----------



## pschorr1123

ManofGod1000 said:


> I have installed a R5 2600 in this board last night. I have not had any time to poke around and therefore, where is the PBO setting locating? Thanks.


Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options however, some of the later bios have removed most of the PBO settings and only let you select from:enabled or disabled so just having enabled will work. My CB15 scores were close on the bios where I chose enabled vs the 4.64 where I can manually adjust the settings and it still lacks the scalar option which 4.40 had and makes a difference


----------



## ManofGod1000

pschorr1123 said:


> Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options however, some of the later bios have removed most of the PBO settings and only let you select from:enabled or disabled so just having enabled will work. My CB15 scores were close on the bios where I chose enabled vs the 4.64 where I can manually adjust the settings and it still lacks the scalar option which 4.40 had and makes a difference


Thanks for pointing that out for me.  However, it appears that either the R5 2600 Non X does not support PBO or Asrock removed the PBO option from bios 4.81. I did reset the bios and it still was not there, oh well.


----------



## pschorr1123

ManofGod1000 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out for me.  However, it appears that either the R5 2600 Non X does not support PBO or Asrock removed the PBO option from bios 4.81. I did reset the bios and it still was not there, oh well.


That sucks. I'm still on 4.64 I tried 4.71 or something but had to roll back as my RAM was no longer stable at the exact same settings that I have used since 4.40 back when the 2700X launched. That would be really bogus if non X CPUs don't have PBO. I thought that AMD just knee capped the top turbo boost by a couple hundred MHZ. Looks like I will be needing a new motherboard to go with my Zen2 cpu next year.

Hardware Unboxed review of the 2990X showed AMD's site stating that your warranty will be void if you enable PBO or OC on that 32 core part. I really hope that was an error and not accurate because why the hell offer an unlocked part then and PBO was the main feature worth having to upgrade to the 2000 series parts. Unfortunately for now the Ryzen parts are pushed almost to their max at the factory so that leaves very little head room for OC making PBO a really nice option. If AMD is really going to try and do away with PBO that might explain why it is absent on the latest bios. I sincerely hope not.


----------



## edu616

Since installing the 2700X on this mobo if my computer is a sleep for a few hours it will give me code 06 on the motherboard. Anyone else with this problem? I have tried on BIOS 4.64, 4.81 and 4.80. I have yo force turn it off and then back on and it will be fine.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, I am able to overclock my R5 2600 to 4.1 GHz at 1.35v VCore and an CPU LLC of Level 2 and so far, no crashes or locking up. Well, I did not properly plug in my cpu fans and had not been running since I used the computer on and off from Wednesday. Once I plugged them in, no more problems.  (Hyper 212 Evo with a push pull setup.)


----------



## adam1987

After seeing everyone love 4.81 I decided to swap from 4.60. I never tried to do anything crazy on 4.60 but it worked. 3200xmp 1t, 103bclk and xfr on. I tried using the dram calc but stability was always an issue so I just let xmp do its thing. 

Now with 4.81 I cant seem to get the same mix of options to post into windows. I cant turn xfr/pbo or change my "option" from auto to 1t at all without posting issues. So far the best I can do is 3200xmp and 103bclk. 

Any ideas?


----------



## edu616

adam1987 said:


> After seeing everyone love 4.81 I decided to swap from 4.60. I never tried to do anything crazy on 4.60 but it worked. 3200xmp 1t, 103bclk and xfr on. I tried using the dram calc but stability was always an issue so I just let xmp do its thing.
> 
> Now with 4.81 I cant seem to get the same mix of options to post into windows. I cant turn xfr/pbo or change my "option" from auto to 1t at all without posting issues. So far the best I can do is 3200xmp and 103bclk.
> 
> Any ideas?


I cant even do 102 bclk and even 101 would lock pc doing CB (and that is lowering my ram speeds). It would let me go in to Windows and even play games but if I try a single core test it will just lock up so it's unstable. So far I'm just thinking of selling this board and getting a CH7 as I have a had nothing but problems since I put my 2700X on this board.


----------



## pschorr1123

edu616 said:


> I cant even do 102 bclk and even 101 would lock pc doing CB (and that is lowering my ram speeds). It would let me go in to Windows and even play games but if I try a single core test it will just lock up so it's unstable. So far I'm just thinking of selling this board and getting a CH7 as I have a had nothing but problems since I put my 2700X on this board.



When I upgraded from my 1700 to 2700X I had weird issues such as random lockups, failure to resume from sleep, etc. What worked for me was reinstalling Windows. I have read in other forums that this is the only board thar requires a reinstall of Windows when changing the CPU. Other than that I'm not sure what else you can try as a code 06 can be Microcode loading or problem related to memory according to this:https://forum.level1techs.com/t/list-of-dr-debug-bios-codes/114364

What ram kit are you using and does it pass memtest @ 1000% ?


----------



## edu616

pschorr1123 said:


> edu616 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant even do 102 bclk and even 101 would lock pc doing CB (and that is lowering my ram speeds). It would let me go in to Windows and even play games but if I try a single core test it will just lock up so it's unstable. So far I'm just thinking of selling this board and getting a CH7 as I have a had nothing but problems since I put my 2700X on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I upgraded from my 1700 to 2700X I had weird issues such as random lockups, failure to resume from sleep, etc. What worked for me was reinstalling Windows. I have read in other forums that this is the only board thar requires a reinstall of Windows when changing the CPU. Other than that I'm not sure what else you can try as a code 06 can be Microcode loading or problem related to memory according to this:https://forum.level1techs.com/t/list-of-dr-debug-bios-codes/114364
> 
> What ram kit are you using and does it pass memtest @ 1000% ?
Click to expand...

At firts I had EVGA ram that they only sell at Microcenter (wich ran fine with my 1700 before). Since I saw code 06 might be related to ram, now I have G.Skillz trident Z RGB wich is samsung b-die and still have the same problem and yes this last one passed all memtests and is very stable even at 3466 at 1.35 volts and cl16 timings. Thanks for letting me know about the Windows re install as I was not aware that this board might require this.


----------



## weebeast

How did you guys get p-state to work? It worked fine for me till bios 3.20 i think, after that i couldn't get it too work?


----------



## LeoMiami

EVERYONE THIS IS A GENERAL WARNING ABOUT NON BETA RELEASE OF BIOS 4.80 FOR ASROCK X370 TAICHI IN THE OFFICIAL WAS PAGE OF ASROCK

I JUST INSTALL IT THE 31 OF AUGUST AND MY SYSTEM AFTER REBOOT AND WORK OK FOR COUPLE OF HOURS WENT BOOTLOOP.

The bios lack some incredible important features like memory learning and other things that make your system unstable with anything other that 2133 memory with NO XMP if the memory has XMP for a 2400 profile like every kit out there the system bootloop because the non learning stuff previous bios has has been let out of the 4.80 non beta release. it took me 2 days to find an OLD OLD 2133 stick of ram NON XMP and flash the 4.81 beta release to take my system out of bootloop, other forums talk of the 4.80 bios PAPERWHITE METOD BIOS LEVEL for x370 taichi AVOID AT ALL COST.


----------



## christoph

LeoMiami said:


> EVERYONE THIS IS A GENERAL WARNING ABOUT NON BETA RELEASE OF BIOS 4.80 FOR ASROCK X370 TAICHI IN THE OFFICIAL WAS PAGE OF ASROCK
> 
> I JUST INSTALL IT THE 31 OF AUGUST AND MY SYSTEM AFTER REBOOT AND WORK OK FOR COUPLE OF HOURS WENT BOOTLOOP.
> 
> The bios lack some incredible important features like memory learning and other things that make your system unstable with anything other that 2133 memory with NO XMP if the memory has XMP for a 2400 profile like every kit out there the system bootloop because the non learning stuff previous bios has has been let out of the 4.80 non beta release. it took me 2 days to find an OLD OLD 2133 stick of ram NON XMP and flash the 4.81 beta release to take my system out of bootloop, other forums talk of the 4.80 bios PAPERWHITE METOD BIOS LEVEL for x370 taichi AVOID AT ALL COST.



ok so

4.81L beta is good to go but avoid 4.80 oficial?


----------



## MAMOLII

It's the end of asrock as we know it and I feel fine... some mercy they cant make a serious final stable realise after zen 2xxx series!


----------



## drkCrix

Well at least ASRock hasn't bricked boards like some other brands have.

Pretty sure the issues with 4.80 were discussed at length already and the general consensus was to use beta 4.64 and then beta 4.81 when it came out afterwards.

Pretty sure ASRock will be sticking around for awhile still, its not the end of them by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Yea I had two stupid gigabyte x370 brick due to bios. Took me leaving a voicemail to even get ahold of anyone at gigabyte, then they drop it and say it was shipped damaged.....ill never touch a gigabyte product again, they are losing money anyways.

More companies should approach things the way EVGA does.


----------



## MAMOLII

yeah sure but think.. how many people in this thread are gonna buy asrock again! dont know how they go with intels mobos!
i go for asrock cause of more overkill phase/vrm built over asus...lets wait for the final stable after 4.81 in 1-2 months from now!
i flashed 4.81 had some issues with one of my sdd Inaccessible Boot Device error after booted f5 error reading in bios 56792 mb ram on A2 channel 3 long beeps and off..... i have 32 gb 16 at A2 and 16 at B2 i cleared bios before and after battery out reset default... repeat it 2 times nope...back to 4.70 everything works great!with "great" i mean can boot and get into windows..


----------



## MAMOLII

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Yea I had two stupid gigabyte x370 brick due to bios. Took me leaving a voicemail to even get ahold of anyone at gigabyte, then they drop it and say it was shipped damaged.....ill never touch a gigabyte product again, they are losing money anyways.
> 
> More companies should approach things the way EVGA does.


had a bricked x48T gigabyte mobo teen year ago with an f5 bios their fault... no gigabyte after this!


----------



## drkCrix

This is my 2nd ASRock board ( had a fm2 itx board a few years ago) and my second x370 board ( purchased a MSI x370 Carbon at Ryzen launch) and until trying bios 4.80 last month when it was leaked, I haven't had any issues with it. I switched to the ASRock as after doing some research it really had the best power delivery out of all the x370 boards at the time (the Taichi and the fatality)

ASRock isn't the only company that is having issues with the AMD Bioses, I think a lot of the issues are working through all the changes that AMD issues with each AGESA code update. It's not like ASRock (or any other board manufacturers) have any choice when it comes to the changes AMD is making in AGESA.


----------



## iNeri

hesee said:


> Offical 4.80 is just as bad as leaked 4.80. 4.81 was pretty good, it ran dual rank b-die with lower timings and lower soc & dram voltage than offical bioses, but still it produced random bluescreens despite passing all stress tests. I am reverting back to 4.70. It still has scalar adjustment and memory works fast enough.


Yup, i spoke too soon. Same as you here.

All memory and CPU test pass no problem but in i realize (using my PC after do all test ) that at normal usage my games crash, Firefox the same and windows give me blue screens ramdonly, Much of the time at start up.

As soon as i back to 4.70 bios all the problems are fixed


4.81 bios was too good to be true 

Its seem than bclk OC its broken.


----------



## ManofGod1000

iNeri said:


> Yup, i spoke too soon. Same as you here.
> 
> All memory and CPU test pass no problem but in i realize (using my PC after do all test ) that at normal usage my games crash, Firefox the same and windows give me blue screens ramdonly, Much of the time at start up.
> 
> As soon as i back to 4.70 bios all the problems are fixed
> 
> 
> 4.81 bios was too good to be true
> 
> Its seem than bclk OC its broken.


I seem to have a good but not 100% stable overclock with the 4.81L bios and the R5 2600 that I just purchased last week. (4150 Mhz at 1.375v) However, PStates do not work and strangely enough, when I set the overclock using the Asrock function, the chip downclocks like it would if I had set the PStates but the voltage does not drop. 

Do you think that using the 4.70 bios would be better or just be content?


----------



## iNeri

ManofGod1000 said:


> I seem to have a good but not 100% stable overclock with the 4.81L bios and the R5 2600 that I just purchased last week. (4150 Mhz at 1.375v) However, PStates do not work and strangely enough, when I set the overclock using the Asrock function, the chip downclocks like it would if I had set the PStates but the voltage does not drop.
> 
> Do you think that using the 4.70 bios would be better or just be content?


pstates was working well on 4.81 bios, you only have to change p state 0 multiplier and nothing more, the voltage is set with the offset option in OC tweaker.

No problem this way, the problem is when combine XFR2+bclk OC


----------



## shaumux

After updating to 4.81, I seem to be having PCIe issues, my linux system log is full of AER errors and a nvme drive data got fully corrupted.


----------



## hesee

shaumux said:


> After updating to 4.81, I seem to be having PCIe issues, my linux system log is full of AER errors and a nvme drive data got fully corrupted.


Could be agesa issue, quote from gigabyte's own support forums:

"F23 has problems with linux PCIE and NVME logs are flooded with AER messages go back to F7b no problems , hence long delayed boot or shutdown due to massive logwrites"


----------



## ManofGod1000

iNeri said:


> pstates was working well on 4.81 bios, you only have to change p state 0 multiplier and nothing more, the voltage is set with the offset option in OC tweaker.
> 
> No problem this way, the problem is when combine XFR2+bclk OC


Thanks.  It appears that at least on this board, my Ryzen R5 2600 is limited to about 4150 MHz as the max overclock. I have the voltage set at 1.400, CPU LLC as Level 1 and SOC LLC as Level 2. Anything about 4150 and I end up with a machine that hard locks using Very High for IBT AVX. (I switched from a Hyper 212 Evo to a Corsair H100i v2.)

The weird thing is, when I monitor the temp readings, the Taichi section reads the cpu as a max of 57.5 C. However, Tdie/Tlct, it reads as a max of 81 C. I find this very odd but, are those temps correct? Thanks.


----------



## LeoMiami

Jpe1701 said:


> Have you tried any stability tests? Mine ended up erroring out on Occt with xfr2 enabled. I'm waiting for a bios update hoping that will help but I'm sick of this board.


stability test are games and cinebench15, right now i'm at 1775 and 175 one core


----------



## LeoMiami

numlock66 said:


> Have you tried anything above 3466mhz with these memory? Any success?


no, x370 can't be stable at more than 3333Mhz, even with taichi the best x370 (not in the bios domain) you will boot in to windows with 3600 but not stable.

x470 can do 3600 stable with this memory, not upgrading for that, buying this memory was a mistake, i was going to be ok with a 3200 cl14 samsung b-die kit for 20% less but was not available at the time of purchase.

right now i'm at 3333 14-13-13-13-29 CB15 1775 multi 175 single


----------



## thomasck

LeoMiami said:


> stability test are games and cinebench15, right now i'm at 1775 and 175 one core


Talking about stability is pretty odd to me. Everything looks stable, aida, cinebench, even pubg runs some rounds and no freeze at all. However got 3 system crashes rendering a MP4 video from 4k to 1080p using vegas pro.. pretty strange..

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoMiami

christoph said:


> ok so
> 
> 4.81L beta is good to go but avoid 4.80 oficial?


i guarantee 4.80 is so bad you will be sorry if you put that bios garbage in a precious x370 taichi mother, shame asrock do this things to such a beautiful hardware. hope x470 taichi is better take care of? any one??


----------



## LeoMiami

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Yea I had two stupid gigabyte x370 brick due to bios. Took me leaving a voicemail to even get ahold of anyone at gigabyte, then they drop it and say it was shipped damaged.....ill never touch a gigabyte product again, they are losing money anyways.
> 
> More companies should approach things the way EVGA does.


OMG, what happened? gigabyte does come with dual bios?


----------



## LeoMiami

thomasck said:


> Talking about stability is pretty odd to me. Everything looks stable, aida, cinebench, even pubg runs some rounds and no freeze at all. However got 3 system crashes rendering a MP4 video from 4k to 1080p using vegas pro.. pretty strange..
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


what's your overclock and specs?


----------



## 5hogun

thomasck said:


> Talking about stability is pretty odd to me. Everything looks stable, aida, cinebench, even pubg runs some rounds and no freeze at all. However got 3 system crashes rendering a MP4 video from 4k to 1080p using vegas pro.. pretty strange..
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Likely RAM instability then. Increase SOC/DRAM voltage or relax timings.


----------



## iNeri

ManofGod1000 said:


> Thanks.  It appears that at least on this board, my Ryzen R5 2600 is limited to about 4150 MHz as the max overclock. I have the voltage set at 1.400, CPU LLC as Level 1 and SOC LLC as Level 2. Anything about 4150 and I end up with a machine that hard locks using Very High for IBT AVX. (I switched from a Hyper 212 Evo to a Corsair H100i v2.)
> 
> The weird thing is, when I monitor the temp readings, the Taichi section reads the cpu as a max of 57.5 C. However, Tdie/Tlct, it reads as a max of 81 C. I find this very odd but, are those temps correct? Thanks.


Tdie/tlc is the correct one. 

Enviado desde mi HTC 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## christoph

LeoMiami said:


> i guarantee 4.80 is so bad you will be sorry if you put that bios garbage in a precious x370 taichi mother, shame asrock do this things to such a beautiful hardware. hope x470 taichi is better take care of? any one??


well I'm on 4.81 and is been pretty good ????


----------



## thomasck

5hogun said:


> Likely RAM instability then. Increase SOC/DRAM voltage or relax timings.


Strange again. It goes through memory tests with no problem. But gonna try anyways. DRAM I'll set to 1.365, but SOC, what do you recommend as it is on auto? 1.050 would be a good value?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5hogun

thomasck said:


> Strange again. It goes through memory tests with no problem. But gonna try anyways. DRAM I'll set to 1.365, but SOC, what do you recommend as it is on auto? 1.050 would be a good value?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Ok, first things first, run IBT standard. If your comp crashes, its probably vcore. Go "+" 2 times and try again. Please don't do anything stupid and exceed 1.45v if you dont have a 240mm rad at a minimum. Use hwinfo to monitor it. 

What have you been using to test your mem? I typically go to around 200% on HCI memtest with 12-13 instances (32gb ram) and then use realbench set to your ram capacity for another hour. You ideally want to be at around 90% ram usage for these memtests. 

DRAM can go as high as 1.45v, while for SOC I personally think 1.05v is low, because it was for me on my 1700 and 3133mhz mem. I was running 1.075v but had little instabilities here and there, probably about once a fortnight or so. So i upped it to 1.1v and havent had issues since but knock on wood. 

Just realised theres so many parameters that i had to play with to get to where my setup it is today. I would recommend LLC of 3 for vcore and LLC of 2 for SOC but YMMV. These had the best characteristics of vdroop for my cpu/ram combo.


----------



## thomasck

5hogun said:


> Ok, first things first, run IBT standard. If your comp crashes, its probably vcore. Go "+" 2 times and try again. Please don't do anything stupid and exceed 1.45v if you dont have a 240mm rad at a minimum. Use hwinfo to monitor it.
> 
> What have you been using to test your mem? I typically go to around 200% on HCI memtest with 12-13 instances (32gb ram) and then use realbench set to your ram capacity for another hour. You ideally want to be at around 90% ram usage for these memtests.
> 
> DRAM can go as high as 1.45v, while for SOC I personally think 1.05v is low, because it was for me on my 1700 and 3133mhz mem. I was running 1.075v but had little instabilities here and there, probably about once a fortnight or so. So i upped it to 1.1v and havent had issues since but knock on wood.
> 
> Just realised theres so many parameters that i had to play with to get to where my setup it is today. I would recommend LLC of 3 for vcore and LLC of 2 for SOC but YMMV. These had the best characteristics of vdroop for my cpu/ram combo.


Alright sir! I'll try that! I've tested the mem following the steps of the thread "mem stability for ryzen" (of something like that here at the forum), and got no problems, 16 instances of 850mb and gone till 4000%. 

I'll give a go with IBT and will post the results!

ATM im at 3925 @ 1.35 and 3133 all auto.

Edit 

I'm done with this piece of s%%t!!! 3925 as described above was fine even gone through IBT flawlessly. Tried to push, 3.95GHz/1,350V. Nothing. SOC 1.15V. Tried 3.95 with 1.375, 1.39X same SOC, nothing. Tried 1.4V SOC 1.2 NOTHING! How's possible I could ran 3925 at 1.35 and cant increase 25MHz with an additional of 0.05V? 

And guess what? 3925 @ 1.35V is not stable anymore. Back to 3.9GHz @ 1.35. LOL


----------



## shaumux

LeoMiami said:


> no, x370 can't be stable at more than 3333Mhz, even with taichi the best x370 (not in the bios domain) you will boot in to windows with 3600 but not stable.
> 
> x470 can do 3600 stable with this memory, not upgrading for that, buying this memory was a mistake, i was going to be ok with a 3200 cl14 samsung b-die kit for 20% less but was not available at the time of purchase.
> 
> right now i'm at 3333 14-13-13-13-29 CB15 1775 multi 175 single


I'm able to run a samsung b-die 3600 cl17 kit at 3466 cl14 with 1.415v on ram and 1.125 on soc with any trouble quite stable, only occasional memory training failure on cold boots, once it boots up, it's very stable.
I had to revert to the 3.30 bios though because of the PCIe issues on 4.81


----------



## hotak

How does p-state OC work with XFR2/PBO? do i set the p0 multiplier and then XFR adds extra mhz on top of it or it is already the top reachable frequency? Also do i have to set the OC mode to AMD or can keep it in AsRock mode? As for now i can get 1432 on Cinebench with my 2600X on 4.81 BIOS, using -0,1v offset, 1,0v SoC, 3266mhz 14-15-15-15-38 RAM @1,41v, was able to reach a 1439 on BIOS 4.70 but it may only be because of the lower ambient temp.


----------



## numlock66

hotak said:


> How does p-state OC work with XFR2/PBO? do i set the p0 multiplier and then XFR adds extra mhz on top of it or it is already the top reachable frequency? Also do i have to set the OC mode to AMD or can keep it in AsRock mode? As for now i can get 1432 on Cinebench with my 2600X on 4.81 BIOS, using -0,1v offset, 1,0v SoC, 3266mhz 14-15-15-15-38 RAM @1,41v, was able to reach a 1439 on BIOS 4.70 but it may only be because of the lower ambient temp.


I don't think you canchange pstates and enable XFR2/PBO at same time.


----------



## hotak

numlock66 said:


> I don't think you canchange pstates and enable XFR2/PBO at same time.


You're actually right, but technically what's preventing this functions to work together? shouldn't turbo/XFR/PBO/whatever work on top of the p0 state?
Anyway i tried to do some p-state OC, but to get stable even at 4,25Ghz (max XFR freq on the 2600x) it requires more voltage than i'm confortable with:
it needs 1,[email protected] that become 1,[email protected] with LLC at lvl 3, while with XFR i have 1,41v spikes on single-thread loads and 1,37v on multi-thread load but only 1,05v in idle.

Also power consumption in idle is (measured from hwinfo64) 13w with p-state OC and 11w with XFR, but becomes 132w vs 98w in full load, and this is reflected a lot on temps, with p-state OC reaching 68° with my custom-loop vs the 63° with XFR.

At this point i'd highly discourage using traditional OC, even 4,3Ghz was getting me just 30 more cinebench points, but with extremely increased consumption and temps, not worth it IMHO. It's much more worth it working on lowering voltages as much as possible to let XFR boost higher and more frequently. Voltage lowering got me from about 1380 to about 1435 in CB, while 4,3Ghz got me at 1467, but not stable under OCCT.


----------



## numlock66

hotak said:


> You're actually right, but technically what's preventing this functions to work together? shouldn't turbo/XFR/PBO/whatever work on top of the p0 state?


This especific question I don't know to answer, but XFR2/PBO is an improvement compared to pstates, they use more clock stages based on power, current end temperature to push you CPU to the limit.


----------



## hotak

Yeah, but didn't expect it to be so efficient, i expected to be abla to run 4,25Ghz @1,38v, but the vdrop is really too high, with XFR i run LLC at 5 on both SOC and CPU without any vdrop problem. Seems like there's no more any point to OC, with winter temperatures it will probably be able to run 4,25Ghz in MT with XFR without any stability issue.


----------



## LeoMiami

right now i'm experimenting with undervolting for noise reduction, i have the stock 2700x cooler and i use high impedance headsets for music and games and since i'm only playing at 1080p right now, dual monitor setup one for music one for playing, the load on the cpu is about 25% doing both, so i was like can i make the pc silent? and i drop down to the stable non beta bios 4.70 and testing a lot i got to this config if any one is interested, about 4 days tested lost of games and work done including benchmarks.

1.082v core 3.8 Ghz fix thru pstate 100Mhz clk 3.2 Ghz mem 1.41v 1.2v soc xfr disabled amd cool and quiet disabled.

i get maximum 77w under hWmon max 65 degrees Celsius under 28% cooler speed PWM minimum possible for the fan to start.

CB15 is 166 and 1710 no noise at all.


----------



## irfy

Just thought id post this regarding Intel AC 3168 wifi module on Taichi. It is removable. Ive managed to replace it with Killer AC 1550 and it fits works with latest drivers from killer website.


----------



## shaumux

irfy said:


> Just thought id post this regarding Intel AC 3168 wifi module on Taichi. It is removable. Ive managed to replace it with Killer AC 1550 and it fits works with latest drivers from killer website.


Is it a M.2 NGFF module?
Is the module behind the white io shrouds? How easy was it to remove the shroud and the module?


----------



## christoph

Is it just me or before 4.81 we didn't have a CPU SOC voltage + VDDCR_SOC voltage? but never mind that, what are those 2 related to?

and P-states in 4.81 bios can't be used with all the 7 p_states? just P0?


----------



## 5hogun

shaumux said:


> Is it a M.2 NGFF module?
> Is the module behind the white io shrouds? How easy was it to remove the shroud and the module?


Yes and easy, only a couple phillips screws hold it in place. I replaced mine with an Intel 8265.


----------



## LeoMiami

this taichi mob keep surprising me non stop, now it wont load any Linux distro. Yes i try more that 5 diferent live usb's y make the usb's with UUI (universal usb installer) and change the bios back and forth from uefi to legacy CSM, cant boot any of them, found a bug in the pre 4.10 linux kernel, but i did try ubuntu 18.04.1 and it come with 4.18 kernel. im not a linux fan but wth is going on here, no overclock make no difference.


----------



## dwalme

LeoMiami said:


> this taichi mob keep surprising me non stop, now it wont load any Linux distro. Yes i try more that 5 diferent live usb's y make the usb's with UUI (universal usb installer) and change the bios back and forth from uefi to legacy CSM, cant boot any of them, found a bug in the pre 4.10 linux kernel, but i did try ubuntu 18.04.1 and it come with 4.18 kernel. im not a linux fan but wth is going on here, no overclock make no difference.


Pretty sure there is a kernel bug with the latest AGESA.

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1608242

Delayed boot with installed system. Failure to boot with Live image.


----------



## LeoMiami

iNeri said:


> Yup, i spoke too soon. Same as you here.
> 
> All memory and CPU test pass no problem but in i realize (using my PC after do all test ) that at normal usage my games crash, Firefox the same and windows give me blue screens ramdonly, Much of the time at start up.
> 
> As soon as i back to 4.70 bios all the problems are fixed
> 
> 
> 4.81 bios was too good to be true
> 
> Its seem than bclk OC its broken.





MAMOLII said:


> yeah sure but think.. how many people in this thread are gonna buy asrock again! dont know how they go with intels mobos!
> i go for asrock cause of more overkill phase/vrm built over asus...lets wait for the final stable after 4.81 in 1-2 months from now!
> i flashed 4.81 had some issues with one of my sdd Inaccessible Boot Device error after booted f5 error reading in bios 56792 mb ram on A2 channel 3 long beeps and off..... i have 32 gb 16 at A2 and 16 at B2 i cleared bios before and after battery out reset default... repeat it 2 times nope...back to 4.70 everything works great!with "great" i mean can boot and get into windows..


yep i'm back to 4.70, all auto, memory 3200 cl14 all manual


----------



## LeoMiami

ok, i figure it out 4.80 bios, when you set the xmp profile of your mem only way for the bios to boot and not get corrupted is to put all timming in auto manually, every single one in auto, the agesa PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.4 is kinda very good to auto all timings, you will not get tight timmings but i manage to get 3400 Mhz working all day all auto, the timming went to 26-23-23-23. 1750 cb15 all auto fan silent, if i max the fan i get 1780.


----------



## christoph

LeoMiami said:


> ok, i figure it out 4.80 bios, when you set the xmp profile of your mem only way for the bios to boot and not get corrupted is to put all timming in auto manually, every single one in auto, the agesa PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.4 is kinda very good to auto all timings, you will not get tight timmings but i manage to get 3400 Mhz working all day all auto, the timming went to 26-23-23-23. 1750 cb15 all auto fan silent, if i max the fan i get 1780.


what ram do you have?


----------



## LeoMiami

christoph said:


> what ram do you have?


every thing is in auto in 4.80 right now, xmp all timming auto, 3400 Mhz, cb15 177 1750


----------



## christoph

LeoMiami said:


> every thing is in auto in 4.80 right now, xmp all timming auto, 3400 Mhz, cb15 177 1750


so if you change the timings to manual it does not boot until you clear the bios? 

I don't know if I want to try 4.80 bios, p_states does not work correctly in 4.81...


----------



## LeoMiami

christoph said:


> so if you change the timings to manual it does not boot until you clear the bios?
> 
> I don't know if I want to try 4.80 bios, p_states does not work correctly in 4.81...


actually it corrupt some thing when the timings fail, i was not hable to clear the bios not from the jumper not from the back plate button, the mother will not boot until you get a memory stick super low end, like a 2133 no XMP 4 gig stick, took me two days to find a stick of memory, put it in in the last slot and flash the bios again downgrading or upgrading but if you dont re-flash i will not boot with this memory, believe me i try for two days.


----------



## pschorr1123

I read over in the Asus CH 7 forum that the AGESA from AMD is so badly bugged that Asus plans on waiting until AGESA 1.0.0.6 is available before they bother to release a new bios. I would steer clear of these copy and paste bios from Asrock until they have one based on 1.0.0.6.

"BIOS/AGESA update

There are issues with the newer AGESA versions which requires additional patching, QVL and user advisories. The current plan is to base next release on 1.0.0.6 which is not yet available from AMD/AMI. Hopefully it will be ready end of September or early October." source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...og-crosshair-vii-overclocking-thread-324.html


----------



## christoph

LeoMiami said:


> actually it corrupt some thing when the timings fail, i was not hable to clear the bios not from the jumper not from the back plate button, the mother will not boot until you get a memory stick super low end, like a 2133 no XMP 4 gig stick, took me two days to find a stick of memory, put it in in the last slot and flash the bios again downgrading or upgrading but if you dont re-flash i will not boot with this memory, believe me i try for two days.





pschorr1123 said:


> I read over in the Asus CH 7 forum that the AGESA from AMD is so badly bugged that Asus plans on waiting until AGESA 1.0.0.6 is available before they bother to release a new bios. I would steer clear of these copy and paste bios from Asrock until they have one based on 1.0.0.6.
> 
> "BIOS/AGESA update
> 
> There are issues with the newer AGESA versions which requires additional patching, QVL and user advisories. The current plan is to base next release on 1.0.0.6 which is not yet available from AMD/AMI. Hopefully it will be ready end of September or early October." source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...og-crosshair-vii-overclocking-thread-324.html



alright then, no 4.80 for me, thanks


----------



## LeoMiami

im 4.80 bios all auto, 3333 Mhz memory all auto, 1 Bsod a day, i have the pc on lots of hours and the blue screen is always for a different issue, but is an error, so this cant be a critical task pc right now, the blue screen shoot down whatever you doing.


----------



## numlock66

LeoMiami said:


> im 4.80 bios all auto, 3333 Mhz memory all auto, 1 Bsod a day, i have the pc on lots of hours and the blue screen is always for a different issue, but is an error, so this cant be a critical task pc right now, the blue screen shoot down whatever you doing.


I also noticed BSOD on 4.81 bios, playing games and navigating, but only when overclocking memory and xfr2 enable, now I'm on xfr2 enable on and memory default no BSOD untill now, 1 week.


----------



## christoph

numlock66 said:


> I also noticed BSOD on 4.81 bios, playing games and navigating, but only when overclocking memory and xfr2 enable, now I'm on xfr2 enable on and memory default no BSOD untill now, 1 week.



I had BSOD on 4.81 as well, but everything is going good, don't know why I haven't change a thing


----------



## ManofGod1000

numlock66 said:


> I also noticed BSOD on 4.81 bios, playing games and navigating, but only when overclocking memory and xfr2 enable, now I'm on xfr2 enable on and memory default no BSOD untill now, 1 week.


So, is your point that going back to the 4.70 bios is the best idea, just in case? Thanks.


----------



## LeoMiami

numlock66 said:


> I also noticed BSOD on 4.81 bios, playing games and navigating, but only when overclocking memory and xfr2 enable, now I'm on xfr2 enable on and memory default no BSOD untill now, 1 week.


yeha, right now i'm in 4.80 bios, XFR in auto, memory 3266 all auto, all bios in auto, no bsod in tree days


----------



## numlock66

christoph said:


> I had BSOD on 4.81 as well, but everything is going good, don't know why I haven't change a thing


Try to install last AMD video/chipset drivers, i did and no BSOD until now but memory at stock.



ManofGod1000 said:


> So, is your point that going back to the 4.70 bios is the best idea, just in case? Thanks.


Not sure, seems that is memory overclock problem for me.



LeoMiami said:


> yeha, right now i'm in 4.80 bios, XFR in auto, memory 3266 all auto, all bios in auto, no bsod in tree days


For me no BSOD after leave memory at stock. Until now.


----------



## irfy

its quite simple but need to remove mobo from case to access screws underneath mobo. (Release white shroud) then 2 more screws to release module. open up silver housing and swap out.


----------



## sheek360

what's the conscientious on bios 4.8?


----------



## Struzzin

Not Sure on 4.80 I have been working on my CPU Voltage its been unstable and BSOD a lot lately. 
Not sure if its BIOS/RAM/CPU Voltage yet. 
Anyone else getting Blue Screens on 4.80 ?


----------



## sheek360

Struzzin20 said:


> Not Sure on 4.80 I have been working on my CPU Voltage its been unstable and BSOD a lot lately.
> Not sure if its BIOS/RAM/CPU Voltage yet.
> Anyone else getting Blue Screens on 4.80 ?


I see myself staying on beta 4.64 (or was it 4.46?) forever LOL


----------



## Struzzin

Hey if you got one that is working then your really supposed to stay on it. 
I just like to keep mine up to date and it gives me something to tinker with. 
My buddy has a Taichi with a 1700 and his is on 3.20 and it is perfect so I left it alone.


----------



## christoph

hey guys I wast just finishing testing my overclock for my 1700 cpu and I wanted to ask you guys

it needs only 1.31v for 3.9 GHz tested with Intelburntest but

it needs 1.4v for 4.0 GHz you guys think is worth it?

temps I don't think are a problem as I got 25 ambient and the cpu tctl does not go above 60 at 3.9 GHz and not above 66 at 4.0 GHz


----------



## sheek360

Struzzin20 said:


> Hey if you got one that is working then your really supposed to stay on it.
> I just like to keep mine up to date and it gives me something to tinker with.
> My buddy has a Taichi with a 1700 and his is on 3.20 and it is perfect so I left it alone.


i agree, I just want the better pbo options instead of manually filling in those three sections

as soon as i can get that in a rock solid bios. im never touching it again


----------



## pschorr1123

christoph said:


> hey guys I wast just finishing testing my overclock for my 1700 cpu and I wanted to ask you guys
> 
> it needs only 1.31v for 3.9 GHz tested with Intelburntest but
> 
> it needs 1.4v for 4.0 GHz you guys think is worth it?
> 
> temps I don't think are a problem as I got 25 ambient and the cpu tctl does not go above 60 at 3.9 GHz and not above 66 at 4.0 GHz


The 4.0 @ 1.4 is really good. Is that with fast Ram too? Like 3200 cl 14 or above. The reason I ask is with my 1700 and slow non b-die RAM @ 2666 I was able to get the CPU core higher but once I got the Ram up to 3000 and above I noticed that I needed a lot more vcore.


----------



## Struzzin

Yes I agree with you sheek360 > 
They did add more options in the 3.80 However that was causing problems for me. 
I went back to 3.70 and it has been fine.


----------



## christoph

pschorr1123 said:


> The 4.0 @ 1.4 is really good. Is that with fast Ram too? Like 3200 cl 14 or above. The reason I ask is with my 1700 and slow non b-die RAM @ 2666 I was able to get the CPU core higher but once I got the Ram up to 3000 and above I noticed that I needed a lot more vcore.



well yeah actually, I got the ram up to 3466 with 4.0 OC, 1.44 for the ram and 1.4v for the cpu, but as my ram being Samsung E-die is either 3333 16-16-16 or 3466 17-17-17 and I find 3466 giving better performance that is just near 54 gb in read, the OC is completely stable, ran intelburntest, cinebech, prime95, and it gives me better scores than 3.9 Ghz, tested with some games too and it definitely feels better


----------



## pschorr1123

christoph said:


> well yeah actually, I got the ram up to 3466 with 4.0 OC, 1.44 for the ram and 1.4v for the cpu, but as my ram being Samsung E-die is either 3333 16-16-16 or 3466 17-17-17 and I find 3466 giving better performance that is just near 54 gb in read, the OC is completely stable, ran intelburntest, cinebech, prime95, and it gives me better scores than 3.9 Ghz, tested with some games too and it definitely feels better


Congrats, if I were you I would just roll with the 4.0 oc then.


----------



## christoph

pschorr1123 said:


> Congrats, if I were you I would just roll with the 4.0 oc then.


ok thanks then I'll stick to it


----------



## sheek360

Struzzin20 said:


> Yes I agree with you sheek360 >
> They did add more options in the 3.80 However that was causing problems for me.
> I went back to 3.70 and it has been fine.


thanks for the info, i think im gonna wait for the next bios then


----------



## Struzzin

sheek360 said:


> thanks for the info, i think im gonna wait for the next bios then


Not a problem
When the next one drops I will test it out and let you know how it goes.


----------



## sheek360

Struzzin20 said:


> sheek360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info, i think im gonna wait for the next bios then
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem
> When the next one drops I will test it out and let you know how it goes.
Click to expand...

Awesome! I'll await your results then. Thank you.


----------



## LRG5

This work for me 4.81


----------



## numlock66

LRG5 said:


> This work for me 4.81


Which tests you done with this config to ensure stability?


----------



## LRG5

This work for you


----------



## christoph

LRG5 said:


> This work for you



why it says 4300 in CPU-Z but says 3700 in cinebench?


----------



## pschorr1123

christoph said:


> why it says 4300 in CPU-Z but says 3700 in cinebench?


CB15 just reads the generic CPU description, which can be edited via a text file, while CPU-z actually polls the system bus to measure how fast it is. Windows also shows my 2700x as 3700 on the System from the control panel


----------



## LRG5

Is this bus CLK a little better. Oh this on air.


----------



## Struzzin

Still some issues on 4.81 for me.
Its just random sometimes its during gaming sometimes I am doing nothing. 
I am going to stay on 4.70.

Wanted to add Amazon has the 2700 on sale today only for $220


----------



## christoph

Struzzin20 said:


> Still some issues on 4.81 for me.
> Its just random sometimes its during gaming sometimes I am doing nothing.
> I am going to stay on 4.70.
> 
> Wanted to add Amazon has the 2700 on sale today only for $220



what?


----------



## Struzzin

BIOS 4.81 still giving me BSOD. 

I thought some people might want to know Amazon has Ryzen 2700 on sale today for $220 !


----------



## pschorr1123

Struzzin20 said:


> BIOS 4.81 still giving me BSOD.
> 
> I thought some people might want to know Amazon has Ryzen 2700 on sale today for $220 !


The AGESA from AMD is so badly bugged Asus has gone back back to 1.0.0.2 for the CH6 + CH7 until 1.0.0.6 drops at the end of October. Hopefully Asrock and AMD will get it right as I am interested in upgrading to Ryzen 7nm next year and don't want to spend an arm and a leg on a new motherboard especially after the US tariffs take effct Jan 1st. 25% price hike across the range of tech toys most of us are interested in.


----------



## iNeri

Struzzin20 said:


> BIOS 4.81 still giving me BSOD.
> 
> I thought some people might want to know Amazon has Ryzen 2700 on sale today for $220 !


Even with all RAM timings to auto???

Its a shame, i have to go back to 4.7 bios too


----------



## christoph

iNeri said:


> Even with all RAM timings to auto???
> 
> Its a shame, i have to go back to 4.7 bios too


why? 

I see that you have the Kraken x61, how much of a difference does it make to have the push pull config against single pull or push?


----------



## iNeri

christoph said:


> why?
> 
> I see that you have the Kraken x61, how much of a difference does it make to have the push pull config against single pull or push?


Because 4.81 bios give me blue screens when OCing RAM :/ On 4.7 bios all good.

Push/pull config imprpve temps like 3°-5°


----------



## Struzzin

pschorr1123 said:


> The AGESA from AMD is so badly bugged Asus has gone back back to 1.0.0.2 for the CH6 + CH7 until 1.0.0.6 drops at the end of October. Hopefully Asrock and AMD will get it right as I am interested in upgrading to Ryzen 7nm next year and don't want to spend an arm and a leg on a new motherboard especially after the US tariffs take effct Jan 1st. 25% price hike across the range of tech toys most of us are interested in.


I am with you I am looking forward to the next Ryzen CPU as well. 
To be clear the only BIOS that I had a problem with is the latest 4.80 & 4.81-BETA. 
Hopefully get this sorted out with the new AGESA like you said.



iNeri said:


> Even with all RAM timings to auto???
> 
> Its a shame, i have to go back to 4.7 bios too


Yes even auto its so unstable every 30 to 60 minutes BSOD.


----------



## christoph

iNeri said:


> Because 4.81 bios give me blue screens when OCing RAM :/ On 4.7 bios all good.
> 
> Push/pull config imprpve temps like 3°-5°



a orale


----------



## numlock66

People, I'm on BIOS 4.81 and I discovered that this bios need more SOC voltage to stabilize my ram at 3466mhz with XFR2 enable. It needed 1.05v, 2 weeks without BSOD. Try and share your finds.

Dram timings from ryzen dram calc 1.31 the difference is only more SOC voltage.


----------



## christoph

numlock66 said:


> People, I'm on BIOS 4.81 and I discovered that this bios need more SOC voltage to stabilize my ram at 3466mhz with XFR2 enable. It needed 1.05v, 2 weeks without BSOD. Try and share your finds.
> 
> Dram timings from ryzen dram calc 1.31 the difference is only more SOC voltage.



yeah, it must be, I been at 1.1 since 4.30 bios and haven't tried lower since then


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> People, I'm on BIOS 4.81 and I discovered that this bios need more SOC voltage to stabilize my ram at 3466mhz with XFR2 enable. It needed 1.05v, 2 weeks without BSOD. Try and share your finds.
> 
> Dram timings from ryzen dram calc 1.31 the difference is only more SOC voltage.


Nice findings bro, thanks.

Testing right now with 1.075v from 1.037v for SOC 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## pschorr1123

Struzzin20 said:


> I am with you I am looking forward to the next Ryzen CPU as well.
> To be clear the only BIOS that I had a problem with is the latest 4.80 & 4.81-BETA.
> Hopefully get this sorted out with the new AGESA like you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes even auto its so unstable every 30 to 60 minutes BSOD.


I've been rock solid on 4.64 since it dropped. I tried 4.7 or 4.72 which ever one was a beta and wasn't happy. Not only were the custom PBO options gone my stable ram settings was no longer stable on that bios as I would get random BSODs. 4.40 is awesome too only it lacks one of the spectre mitigation patches but it has the performance scalar option which was removed inevery version after it.


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> People, I'm on BIOS 4.81 and I discovered that this bios need more SOC voltage to stabilize my ram at 3466mhz with XFR2 enable. It needed 1.05v, 2 weeks without BSOD. Try and share your finds.
> 
> Dram timings from ryzen dram calc 1.31 the difference is only more SOC voltage.


I almost sure you got it!!! i test mi PC all day bumping SOC to 1.075v as i said y no BSoD so far, before as soon i leave booting then leave idle results in BSoD.


----------



## christoph

iNeri said:


> I almost sure you got it!!! i test mi PC all day bumping SOC to 1.075v as i said y no BSoD so far, before as soon i leave booting then leave idle results in BSoD.



can you check with either gpu-z or hwinfo if your PCIe link gets stuck running at 3.0 all day ?


----------



## iNeri

christoph said:


> can you check with either gpu-z or hwinfo if your PCIe link gets stuck running at 3.0 all day ?


----------



## christoph

iNeri said:


>



well it does not, hmmm thanks


----------



## iNeri

christoph said:


> well it does not, hmmm thanks


Yup, all normal here.

AND still no BSoT


----------



## MAMOLII

AB350M Pro4 has a stable non beta 1.0.0.5 agesa bios lets see if they bring it to us....

https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/AB350M Pro4/index.us.asp#BIOS


----------



## LRG5

4.81 working great here.


----------



## sheek360

how's 4.81 beta treating everyone? is it just a patched 4.80?


----------



## christoph

sheek360 said:


> how's 4.81 beta treating everyone? is it just a patched 4.80?



no, if I'm not mistaking 4.81 came out first, and is been all good for me, well can't setup all P-states but definitely can overclock using P0-state to 4.0 GHz at 1.4v


----------



## Reznap

4.81 Has been solid (not crashing in games or at all) for me since it was released on the settings below. I mostly use this computer for gaming/streaming and web browsing. I tried other bios releases but always went back to 3.20 as it was more stable on my 1700x, but 4.81 has worked the best imo and I get to enjoy very fast boot times!

1700x @ 3.825 (1.35v) (max 59c on air cooling spamming cinebench)
16gb b-die @ 3200 'Fast Preset' from 1.3.1 dram calculator (1.35v)
Soc @ 1.05 v

I could not use the fast preset previous to 4.81 (3.20 was the most stable), only xmp like settings seemed to work. Played with 3466 on 4.81 but could not get stable using memtest.


----------



## 5hogun

sheek360 said:


> how's 4.81 beta treating everyone? is it just a patched 4.80?


Stable, no issues whatsoever on first gen ryzen. Boot times on 4.81 are insanely fast.

[email protected] 1.42v vcore, 1.1v soc
hynix m-die @ 3133c16 1.44v


----------



## L0nerism

sheek360 said:


> how's 4.81 beta treating everyone? is it just a patched 4.80?


Since my last post nothing has changed. Just as stable as 4.4 was with the bonus of faster boot times. Which is nice since I got a 1TB 970 EVO. Startup tab in task manager usually reports around 11~ seconds.


----------



## sheek360

thank you all for your responses, Im gonna give 4.81 beta a shot.


----------



## thomasck

Guys, at 4.81 there is a new option "cpu soc voltage". 
Does anyone know what does it do? I find it gives some stability to my current OC, 1800x 3.95ghz at 1.37v with cpu soc at 1.15v..


----------



## christoph

thomasck said:


> Guys, at 4.81 there is a new option "cpu soc voltage".
> Does anyone know what does it do? I find it gives some stability to my current OC, 1800x 3.95ghz at 1.37v with cpu soc at 1.15v..



the only info I got for that setting is that, it is a voltage for the cpu SOCKET itself, so that would make sense to your settings


----------



## thomasck

christoph said:


> the only info I got for that setting is that, it is a voltage for the cpu SOCKET itself, so that would make sense to your settings


I've looked around and didn't find much info besides what you said as well. I see it as bit redundant option. If load line calibration acts helping vcore not to drop/fluctuate, then what cpu soc does? Helps holding up the overall voltage of the socket? Confusing, cause in case of setting lvl1 vcore "does not change under load"..

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrcbandit

I dunno if there is a way to let Asrock engineers know, emailing tech support probably would never get to them, but it seems like the auto-XFR2 settings are too aggressive in the BIOS and can lead to instability. With 4.81, you can only set XFR2 on/off/auto and when set to on, it causes my system to reboot anytime I try to play Assassin Creed: Odyssey or Shadow of the Tomb Raider. If instead, I go back to 4.70, and manually input settings I can get the games to play perfectly as long as too aggressive settings aren't used. I think the main one is EDC, I have it at 150 A (150,000 mA) and everything is fine but at 152 A and above it reboots. I think someone posted here that X470 suggested XFR limits are 1000W PPT, 114A TDC, and 168A EDC - those settings definitely cause instability for my X370 Taichi, sometimes my USB ports would even temporarily go wacky in Windows 10 until a reboot (device would cycle disable, then enabled). Currently I'm using 150W PPT, 100A TDC, and 150A EDC, but I could probably raise PPT and TDC without issue, it's mostly EDC that is limiting.

Most settings are auto in my Bios except CPU voltage is offset -0.075, memory is 1.36V. I also have the bus speed running at 102 instead of the default 100. But even at the default of 100, aggressive XFR2 settings still cause the system to reboot when playing AC:Ody or SotTR.


----------



## christoph

thomasck said:


> I've looked around and didn't find much info besides what you said as well. I see it as bit redundant option. If load line calibration acts helping vcore not to drop/fluctuate, then what cpu soc does? Helps holding up the overall voltage of the socket? Confusing, cause in case of setting lvl1 vcore "does not change under load"..
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk




well we don't know for sure, it kinda makes sense but we don't have info about it


----------



## Reznap

Reznap said:


> 4.81 Has been solid (not crashing in games or at all) for me since it was released on the settings below. I mostly use this computer for gaming/streaming and web browsing. I tried other bios releases but always went back to 3.20 as it was more stable on my 1700x, but 4.81 has worked the best imo and I get to enjoy very fast boot times!
> 
> 1700x @ 3.825 (1.35v) (max 59c on air cooling spamming cinebench)
> 16gb b-die @ 3200 'Fast Preset' from 1.3.1 dram calculator (1.35v)
> Soc @ 1.05 v
> 
> I could not use the fast preset previous to 4.81 (3.20 was the most stable), only xmp like settings seemed to work. Played with 3466 on 4.81 but could not get stable using memtest.


Alright was bored yesterday and tried blck oc for the first time.

I should have done that awhile ago as I was able to get the system stable with higher settings.

[email protected] 3.92 | 1.38v
2x8gb bdie @ 3433 (14-15-14-38)
103 blck

(3466+ is not stable in games and anything 4ghz for my chip requires like 1.425v+ to be stable so it's not worth it)

Passed 30 mins of Aida, memtest and spamming cinebench for 10 or so runs. I don't put much stock in the synthetic stuff as games are way more sensitive and I play for many hours of a day.

I always use assassin's creed: origins to test memory as I can pass every synthetic test and crash every 5 mins but I played for several hours without a crash so 4.81 on 103 blck is the best my system has ever run!


----------



## LenFitTech

Can you overclock on 4.81 without pstates? I'm having trouble disabling them and it isn't sticking to the frequency I set manually. I also set pstate 0 to my overclock frequency and disabled the rest but it keeps enabling pstate1 and not working. Running Linux. Not sure if its easier for windows users

On the brightside 4.81 seems like the best bios since 3.30


----------



## christoph

LenFitTech said:


> Can you overclock on 4.81 without pstates? I'm having trouble disabling them and it isn't sticking to the frequency I set manually. I also set pstate 0 to my overclock frequency and disabled the rest but it keeps enabling pstate1 and not working. Running Linux. Not sure if its easier for windows users
> 
> On the brightside 4.81 seems like the best bios since 3.30



I'm using Pstate0 to OC my cpu to 4.0 GHz I can SET Pstate1 to AUTO and it stays that way, but I think there's a bug as you have to have the Vcore set to offset and just add like 0.20 volts to it, don't remember where I read this, but I have been using it this way and it just works


----------



## LenFitTech

christoph said:


> I'm using Pstate0 to OC my cpu to 4.0 GHz I can SET Pstate1 to AUTO and it stays that way, but I think there's a bug as you have to have the Vcore set to offset and just add like 0.20 volts to it, don't remember where I read this, but I have been using it this way and it just works


I believe your right because I read that too. I still can't get it to stick. Any other tips? These forums are not the easiest to search through

I can only get the pstate settings to stick if I set the frequency prior to setting the pstate or if switching to AMD mode. Either way using the offset voltage setting still has downclocking on linux. Any ideas? The only way to get around this for me in my OS is using the bios.


----------



## christoph

LenFitTech said:


> I believe your right because I read that too. I still can't get it to stick. Any other tips? These forums are not the easiest to search through
> 
> I can only get the pstate settings to stick if I set the frequency prior to setting the pstate or if switching to AMD mode. Either way using the offset voltage setting still has downclocking on linux. Any ideas? The only way to get around this for me in my OS is using the bios.



wait, what? setting the frequency prior pstate? 

you set in main page to AMD CBS mode set Vcore to OFFSET with LLC level 3 and set like .20 volts or whatever you're using (remember is 1.18v default plus the .20v you're adding gets you 1.38 v), then go to ADVANCE tab to the Pstates, set pstate1 to AUTO then in Pstate 0 you going to set the frequency don't touch anything but the frequency which is A0 for 4.0 GHz, 9C for 3.9 GHz or 9E for 3.95 GHz


WAIT that is the way I was doing it, cuz it was not downclocking for me but I've just set it this way


in the OC tab set the Vcore to offset and the value to AUTO and set LLC to whatever you're using, then in the AMD CBS tab set the Pstate1 to AUTO

in the Pstate0, set the Frequency in CPU FID like I said is A0 for 4.0 GHz or 9C for 3.9 GHz
the CPU DID is the multiplier, don't touch that just make sure is at 8
in the CPU VID set the voltage like 19 for 1.39v or 18 for 1.4v


----------



## LenFitTech

christoph said:


> wait, what? setting the frequency prior pstate?
> 
> you set in main page to AMD CBS mode set Vcore to OFFSET with LLC level 3 and set like .20 volts or whatever you're using (remember is 1.18v default plus the .20v you're adding gets you 1.38 v), then go to ADVANCE tab to the Pstates, set pstate1 to AUTO then in Pstate 0 you going to set the frequency don't touch anything but the frequency which is A0 for 4.0 GHz, 9C for 3.9 GHz or 9E for 3.95 GHz
> 
> 
> WAIT that is the way I was doing it, cuz it was not downclocking for me but I've just set it this way
> 
> 
> in the OC tab set the Vcore to offset and the value to AUTO and set LLC to whatever you're using, then in the AMD CBS tab set the Pstate1 to AUTO
> 
> in the Pstate0, set the Frequency in CPU FID like I said is A0 for 4.0 GHz or 9C for 3.9 GHz
> the CPU DID is the multiplier, don't touch that just make sure is at 8
> in the CPU VID set the voltage like 19 for 1.39v or 18 for 1.4v


IT WORKED. Followed your steps exactly and it worked first try. Ashame its so finicky to begin with.... THANK YOU. Its also weird cause i have settings enabled that you would think would contradict the overclock. Like cool n quiet

Now is it possible to mess with RAM timings without messing this up? Is it hidden under advanced? cause it only seems to load my xmp and thats my only option.


----------



## christoph

LenFitTech said:


> IT WORKED. Followed your steps exactly and it worked first try. Ashame its so finicky to begin with.... THANK YOU. Its also weird cause i have settings enabled that you would think would contradict the overclock. Like cool n quiet
> 
> Now is it possible to mess with RAM timings without messing this up? Is it hidden under advanced? cause it only seems to load my xmp and thats my only option.



oh yeah setting the CBS oc mode hides the Ram settings, so if you going to change anything to the ram, just set back to Asrock settings mode, that'll unhide the ram settings and change whatever in RAM then save and reboot to actually save your settings you made to the RAM, at the reboot go to UEFI and change back to CBS settings and Pstates and set them again..

and no, actually you need to Cool & quiet ENABLED for the CPU to downclock, if you disable cool & quiet then the CPU won't downclock


BUT actually you can change settings to the RAM without disabling CBS pstates, the RAM settings are in the Advance tab, but they are in Hexadecimal, so for me is just easier to set back to asrock settings change RAM timings save and reboot and then set CBS back again


----------



## LenFitTech

christoph said:


> oh yeah setting the CBS oc mode hides the Ram settings, so if you going to change anything to the ram, just set back to Asrock settings mode, that'll unhide the ram settings and change whatever in RAM then save and reboot to actually save your settings you made to the RAM, at the reboot go to UEFI and change back to CBS settings and Pstates and set them again..
> 
> and no, actually you need to Cool & quiet ENABLED for the CPU to downclock, if you disable cool & quiet then the CPU won't downclock
> 
> 
> BUT actually you can change settings to the RAM without disabling CBS pstates, the RAM settings are in the Advance tab, but they are in Hexadecimal, so for me is just easier to set back to asrock settings change RAM timings save and reboot and then set CBS back again


Thanks for the RAM tip it worked and now everything is running great. Cool n quiet actually works the opposite if i have it enabled itll throttle all the way down to 2-2.7ghz. With it enabled it keeps a solid 3.85ghz. Despite the bios glitches its running about as good as 3.30.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Reznap

So I've got everything to where I want it but I can never seem to get 4.0ghz stable, can someone go through my settings and see if there is any room for improvement or suggest on something I can try?

1700x, taichi x370, g.skill flare-x 16gb 3200, 4.81 beta bios

3.9ghz, 3333 tight timings, 102blck


----------



## christoph

I think is your ram that is not stable, get the ram voltage to 1.39 and set twr to 12 or even 14


----------



## flearider

I settled for 3400mhz 3.9 ..did try 3600 but not stable enough 
think your better off with mem speed rather than cpu .. 
and I could drop my cpu voltage back down to 1.32


----------



## thomasck

christoph said:


> I think is your ram that is not stable, get the ram voltage to 1.39 and set twr to 12 or even 14


1.39V on the ram is not a lot for chips that are meant to run at 1.35? If not I'll give a try on mine 3200 Corsair.. can get them to work at 3133 1.35v but no luck at 3200.. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## christoph

thomasck said:


> 1.39V on the ram is not a lot for chips that are meant to run at 1.35? If not I'll give a try on mine 3200 Corsair.. can get them to work at 3133 1.35v but no luck at 3200..
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk



no it is not, but you can try loosening those timings instead of going high on Ram voltage


----------



## thomasck

christoph said:


> no it is not, but you can try loosening those timings instead of going high on Ram voltage


No luck. I've tried ryzen dram calculator with the recommend voltage, nothing.. tried xmp 3200 with increased and default voltage, freezes during aida stress.. lose some timings, got less performance than at stable 3133.. guess I'm gonna stick with xmp 3133 for now.. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## PreacherJayne

*overclock question*



christoph said:


> wait, what? setting the frequency prior pstate?
> 
> you set in main page to AMD CBS mode set Vcore to OFFSET with LLC level 3 and set like .20 volts...
> 
> WAIT that is the way I was doing it, cuz it was not downclocking for me but I've just set it this way
> 
> 
> in the OC tab set the Vcore to offset and the value to AUTO...


Which way do you prefer?


----------



## christoph

PreacherJayne said:


> Which way do you prefer?



settings the voltage in the cbs pstates downvolts the right way too, drops the voltage at idle to .87 volts when the cpu is at 1.5 GHz, if you set the voltage in the OC page in offset, the voltage drops to .87 + THE VOLTAGE YOU ADDED to the offset, so is like .87 + .20 you added that'll get you 1.06 volts at idle when the cpu is at 1.5 GHz


----------



## Jpe1701

So after waiting so long for BIOS I expected my RMA to take a while but it was a 2 day turn around. I've been running a 1600 with a prime x370 pro that I built this spring and I can't wait to get my 2700x back. So sounds like 4.81 will be fine? I was hoping agesa 1.0.0.6 was going to be out by the time I got my board back but oh well.


----------



## virpz

Anybody else noticed AsRock has changed their forums front page to fit only their pinned threads, effectively hiding any user thread ? Hahaha, what a nice company.


----------



## iNeri

virpz said:


> Anybody else noticed AsRock has changed their forums front page to fit only their pinned threads, effectively hiding any user thread ? Hahaha, what a nice company.


Lol yes, i cant find your thread about 4.80 bios :/

AGESA 1.0.0.6 is out for CH7 wifi version.


----------



## flearider

iNeri said:


> Lol yes, i cant find your thread about 4.80 bios :/
> 
> AGESA 1.0.0.6 is out for CH7 wifi version.


so only another 2 months for us then ...


----------



## Enferlain

I don't know why but for some reason my ram stays at 2133 15 15 15 no matter what I change. Used to be able to run 3200 fast preset from the calculator before. I guess 4.80 is just really bad. Any other versions I should try?


----------



## thomasck

Enferlain said:


> I don't know why but for some reason my ram stays at 2133 15 15 15 no matter what I change. Used to be able to run 3200 fast preset from the calculator before. I guess 4.80 is just really bad. Any other versions I should try?


Try 4.81.. calculator does not work for me, tried two times and I think I did I right.. if I use whatever the calculator gives me system does not boot and I stuck at 2133.. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

4.81 bios is great for memory and cache latency:

XFR2+102 bclk PBO stock










I dont have BSOD anymore since i use AMD CBS mode instead Asrock mode


----------



## MAMOLII

flearider said:


> so only another 2 months for us then ...


yep 2 months for copy-paste agesa ...


----------



## BillFleming

So I am still on BIOS 4.64 on my x370 pro gaming but I cannot find the BankGroupSwap options in the BIOS. Are these only available with certain memory configurations or BIOS versions? Or am I just too dumb to find them?
Note that after finaly installing a 2700X and trying again on the newer BIOSes I am finally seeing some success getting my 2x16GB 3466 rated kit above 3200 speeds. I plan to post some info later this month when I'm done testing OCs after the new fans arrive.


----------



## pschorr1123

BillFleming said:


> So I am still on BIOS 4.64 on my x370 pro gaming but I cannot find the BankGroupSwap options in the BIOS. Are these only available with certain memory configurations or BIOS versions? Or am I just too dumb to find them?
> Note that after finaly installing a 2700X and trying again on the newer BIOSes I am finally seeing some success getting my 2x16GB 3466 rated kit above 3200 speeds. I plan to post some info later this month when I'm done testing OCs after the new fans arrive.


I'm on 4.64 and have trouble finding that setting myself as it is really easy to skip over. It is under CBS| UMC Common Options Then Choose Dram Memory Mapping. If you want BankGroupSwap Enabled then disable BankGroupSwap as the 2 settings are inverse of each other.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Whatever I may try, I can't get my Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000CL15 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, Hynix, AFR) to run stable even at 2866CL16 on a Taichi X370 (latest BIOS) with a R1700.

Tried almost 20 different combos, tried 2866 with 3000 safe, tried upping Vsoc, DRAM volt, nothing works.

Really really frustrated...

4.81 is public?


----------



## L0nerism

Dekaohtoura said:


> Whatever I may try, I can't get my Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000CL15 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, Hynix, AFR) to run stable even at 2866CL16 on a Taichi X370 (latest BIOS) with a R1700.
> 
> Tried almost 20 different combos, tried 2866 with 3000 safe, tried upping Vsoc, DRAM volt, nothing works.
> 
> Really really frustrated...
> 
> 4.81 is public?


L4.81 is on the support page at the bottom under Beta BIOS.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

L0nerism said:


> L4.81 is on the support page at the bottom under Beta BIOS.


Yup, found it...TY.

Tried it, and the dam.ed thing worked...

I don't know if these helped as well (found them in various posts around here):

Global c-states=Enabled
Disable Core Performance Boost
Mem Integer=Channel
Integer size=512
Mesh=Enable

Don't know about stability, don't know if it's going to cold boot, don't know what I'm doing...honestly.

Waiting for the extra mounting kit for my D15 to arrive and I'll start messing with core oc (nothing fancy...anything around 3800 will be great).

Hope to have good news soon.


----------



## Caemyr

@Dekaohtoura

Could you please post your current settings - i guess you are running 2666MT? A screenshot from Stilt's Ryzen Timings Checker would be perfect. It would also help if you'd post a screenshot of Thaiphoon Burner http://www.softnology.biz/files.html

I managed to run dual-rank Hynix LPX at 2933MT (MFR) and had really tough time with anything above 2666MT. I suspect that you might be bit unlucky and actually having a dual-rank kit as well.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Caemyr said:


> @Dekaohtoura
> 
> Could you please post your current settings - i guess you are running 2666MT? A screenshot from Stilt's Ryzen Timings Checker would be perfect. It would also help if you'd post a screenshot of Thaiphoon Burner http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
> 
> I managed to run dual-rank Hynix LPX at 2933MT (MFR) and had really tough time with anything above 2666MT. I suspect that you might be bit unlucky and actually having a dual-rank kit as well.


Here you are:

Thaiphoons

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=224478&thumb=1
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=224476&thumb=1
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=224480&thumb=1

And my current working settings

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=224482&thumb=1


----------



## thomasck

Dekaohtoura said:


> Whatever I may try, I can't get my Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000CL15 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, Hynix, AFR) to run stable even at 2866CL16 on a Taichi X370 (latest BIOS) with a R1700.
> 
> Tried almost 20 different combos, tried 2866 with 3000 safe, tried upping Vsoc, DRAM volt, nothing works.
> 
> Really really frustrated...
> 
> 4.81 is public?


Got a vengeance as well, 3200 hynix afr but led model. Single rank, and before 4.81 could never run it above 29XX, anything above this would crash. When I flashed 4.81 I could set 3133 and is running with no problems, but still not able to run 3200 in any way, no success using calculator, increasing SOC, vram, etc.. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dekaohtoura

thomasck said:


> Got a vengeance as well, 3200 hynix afr but led model. Single rank, and before 4.81 could never run it above 29XX, anything above this would crash. When I flashed 4.81 I could set 3133 and is running with no problems, but still not able to run 3200 in any way, no success using calculator, increasing SOC, vram, etc..
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Ok, got it (prays silently for BIOS v5 with newer AGESA).

Just a clarification, though:

Did you load the XMP profile and chose freq. 3133 on the Asrock oc mode or the AMD one?


----------



## thomasck

Dekaohtoura said:


> Ok, got it (prays silently for BIOS v5 with newer AGESA).
> 
> Just a clarification, though:
> 
> Did you load the XMP profile and chose freq. 3133 on the Asrock oc mode or the AMD one?


Just XMP and chosen 3133 nothing else voltage 1.35v, soc auto. What do you mean with AMD one? Ryzen Master thru Windows? If yes, looks like there's a way to set 3200mhz using it, I've seen it few pages ago here, gonna try, but I dont like doing it from Windows..

I also tried XMP with higher frequencies, increasing soc, dramvoltage etc, but no luck. 

So far from I've searched, these vengeance led sticks I've got are meant to work better with intel..

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dekaohtoura

thomasck said:


> Just XMP and chosen 3133 nothing else voltage 1.35v, soc auto. What do you mean with AMD one? Ryzen Master thru Windows? If yes, looks like there's a way to set 3200mhz using it, I've seen it few pages ago here, gonna try, but I dont like doing it from Windows..
> 
> I also tried XMP with higher frequencies, increasing soc, dramvoltage etc, but no luck.
> 
> So far from I've searched, these vengeance led sticks I've got are meant to work better with intel..
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I mean on the BIOS OC page, there are two options:

1) Asrock OC, that let's you choose XMP profile etc, and 

2) AMD OC that doesn't...you can set everything manually though.


----------



## dspx

wrong thread


----------



## thomasck

Dekaohtoura said:


> I mean on the BIOS OC page, there are two options:
> 
> 1) Asrock OC, that let's you choose XMP profile etc, and
> 
> 2) AMD OC that doesn't...you can set everything manually though.


Asrock one then. the other is amd cbs? well, that one does not allow me to set ram clock for example. maybe thru the advanced meny only, but never tried.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dekaohtoura

thomasck said:


> Asrock one then. the other is amd cbs? well, that one does not allow me to set ram clock for example. maybe thru the advanced meny only, but never tried.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Yes, AMD CBS.

Well, on Asrock mode, best I can do is 16-17-17-35-52-1T (even when choosing the XMP-3000 profile 15-17-17-32-50...it boots @16).

I'm not sure if I'm stable, but at least it (kinda) works.

On 4.80, I couldn't get even to 2800-16...


----------



## ilmazzo

Hi guys,

I'm on a X470 taichi and I cannot simply understand where the PBO part is implemented and how it works.... I expected a PBO multiplier somewehre and a voltage offset to counter the automatic voltage boost of the xfr........... has someone a guide or something specific of the x470 asrock bios? I just want to squeeze another 100-150 mhz of boost from my 2600X


----------



## ilmazzo

Dekaohtoura said:


> Yes, AMD CBS.
> 
> Well, on Asrock mode, best I can do is 16-17-17-35-52-1T (even when choosing the XMP-3000 profile 15-17-17-32-50...it boots @16).
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm stable, but at least it (kinda) works.
> 
> On 4.80, I couldn't get even to 2800-16...


we have a formidable tool like the ryzen dram calculator to setup ram manually, leave the "user friendly oc tool" where they deserve to be: disabled.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

ilmazzo said:


> we have a formidable tool like the ryzen dram calculator to setup ram manually, leave the "user friendly oc tool" where they deserve to be: disabled.


Already tried it...to no avail...exactly like almost anyone with a X370 Taichi+4.80 BIOS.

That's what I mean by "safe" and "combos" at the previous page.


----------



## thomasck

ilmazzo said:


> we have a formidable tool like the ryzen dram calculator to setup ram manually, leave the "user friendly oc tool" where they deserve to be: disabled.


How do you set ryzen dram calc? Just input rank, type of the chip, speed and it calculates all the rest by itself? Firstly I though I'd need to input the whole 1st column, with timings then press calculate. Time after I've seen a tutorial saying just input the sets I've said b4, rank speed chip and press calculate. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilmazzo

thomasck said:


> How do you set ryzen dram calc? Just input rank, type of the chip, speed and it calculates all the rest by itself? Firstly I though I'd need to input the whole 1st column, with timings then press calculate. Time after I've seen a tutorial saying just input the sets I've said b4, rank speed chip and press calculate.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


there are 3 ways to set it up:

- input manually the first column 
- click on the "r-xmp" button (it will read the values from the xmp profile in the spd of the ram)
- import the typhoon burner report in full xml (or it was html!?) read from your ram slot

for any other infos or test of other people just search on this forum for the "ryzen dram calculator" thread where you can ask directly to the programmer of the tool if you want/need


----------



## thomasck

ilmazzo said:


> there are 3 ways to set it up:
> 
> - input manually the first column
> - click on the "r-xmp" button (it will read the values from the xmp profile in the spd of the ram)
> - import the typhoon burner report in full xml (or it was html!?) read from your ram slot
> 
> for any other infos or test of other people just search on this forum for the "ryzen dram calculator" thread where you can ask directly to the programmer of the tool if you want/need


thanks for your answer! I did not think about going on the ryzen dram calc thread! gonna try again this time inputting manually the 1st column and see how it goes..


----------



## pschorr1123

ilmazzo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm on a X470 taichi and I cannot simply understand where the PBO part is implemented and how it works.... I expected a PBO multiplier somewehre and a voltage offset to counter the automatic voltage boost of the xfr........... has someone a guide or something specific of the x470 asrock bios? I just want to squeeze another 100-150 mhz of boost from my 2600X


You can start out by just setting to enabled and see how that goes before messing with the manual settings. As for the offset you set that on the main page under vcore choose offset mode and press + or - to set it in small increments unless you want to type it in.

When I was testing a newer bios the manual settings are gone however my benchmark scores were pretty close to what I had when I set manually on previous bios.


"The "Precision Boost Override" feature available on 400-series motherboards allows increasing the physical limiters mentioned earlier. On SKUs belonging to the 105W TDP infrastructure group, the default limiters are following: PPT 141.75W, TDC 95A, EDC 140A and tJMax of 85°C (absolute, excl. offset).
When "Precision Boost Override" mode is enabled (AGESA default), PPT becomes essentially unrestricted (1000W), TDC is set to 114A and EDC to 168A. These limits can be customized by the ODM so that the new limits will comply with the electrical characteristics of the motherboard design in question."
source: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72

I couldn't find the PBO settings used by Asus and Stilt for the Performance enchancer settings on the CH7 which is just pre configured PBO settings. You can try searching this forum to see what settings others have used. If you have good cooling on your CPU and a high air flow case you can set the cTDP to get a little higher multi core boost since at the end of the day 2000 series Ryzen is held back by the thermal limit. Unfortunately the scalar option from 1x -10x has been removed.


edit: I forgot to mention if you want higher than advertised single core speed then you have to use a mild bclk overclock of no more than 103. PBO will not make the CPU boost higher than the advertised max Single Core speed. It will allow a higher multi core turbo speed though. For example my 2700X with a 101 (I have an nvme boot drive and am chicken, lol) I get 4.397 single and 4.1 all core but will vary depending on type of load.


----------



## Caemyr

Dekaohtoura said:


> Here you are:
> 
> Thaiphoons
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=224478&thumb=1
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=224476&thumb=1
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=224480&thumb=1
> 
> And my current working settings
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=224482&thumb=1


Ok... it seems that I was mistaken and you are running single-ranks after all... Could you please tell me how does the board fail to boot? On which code it stops or loops?

Anyway, I would say that you are limited by CPU's IMC. My dual rank kit behaved that way as well, no matter how loose the timings were.

Did you try disabling GearDownMode and upping CR to 2T? Ultimately, this is what allowed me to reach 2933MT.


----------



## ilmazzo

pschorr1123 said:


> You can start out by just setting to enabled and see how that goes before messing with the manual settings. As for the offset you set that on the main page under vcore choose offset mode and press + or - to set it in small increments unless you want to type it in.
> 
> When I was testing a newer bios the manual settings are gone however my benchmark scores were pretty close to what I had when I set manually on previous bios.
> 
> 
> "The "Precision Boost Override" feature available on 400-series motherboards allows increasing the physical limiters mentioned earlier. On SKUs belonging to the 105W TDP infrastructure group, the default limiters are following: PPT 141.75W, TDC 95A, EDC 140A and tJMax of 85°C (absolute, excl. offset).
> When "Precision Boost Override" mode is enabled (AGESA default), PPT becomes essentially unrestricted (1000W), TDC is set to 114A and EDC to 168A. These limits can be customized by the ODM so that the new limits will comply with the electrical characteristics of the motherboard design in question."
> source: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72
> 
> I couldn't find the PBO settings used by Asus and Stilt for the Performance enchancer settings on the CH7 which is just pre configured PBO settings. You can try searching this forum to see what settings others have used. If you have good cooling on your CPU and a high air flow case you can set the cTDP to get a little higher multi core boost since at the end of the day 2000 series Ryzen is held back by the thermal limit. Unfortunately the scalar option from 1x -10x has been removed.
> 
> 
> edit: I forgot to mention if you want higher than advertised single core speed then you have to use a mild bclk overclock of no more than 103. PBO will not make the CPU boost higher than the advertised max Single Core speed. It will allow a higher multi core turbo speed though. For example my 2700X with a 101 (I have an nvme boot drive and am chicken, lol) I get 4.397 single and 4.1 all core but will vary depending on type of load.


maaaany thanks, I'll try out something for sure 

I already put 102 as bclk (103 got me instant restart when at the desktop after boot) but I got slightly minor r15 results even if average frequency between cores up by 50mhz

Will check that advanced setting regarding pbo and see where I get too, I even wanted to try the old mode: put a fixed vcore and fixed frequency and see where my 2600x gets to....I think my noctua dual fan and enthoo case with 3 140mm fans can manage a 1,4vcore cpu ..... we will see  cheers!


----------



## pschorr1123

I have a question for any fellow x470 Taichi owners out there. I have the cooler master h500p white case with the rgb fans that use the 4 pin rbg plugs. (12volt,R, G, B). The problem is that when I run the Asrock polychrome RGB app it runs "scanning the rgb controllers" then just exits. I also tried the Asus Aura app which says please connect a device so that doesn't work either. The bios has a rgb option under the tools page and it 3 settings one for R, G, B that you can type a value then a option that says apply to all channels. It lacks the several options that the x370 bios has such as breathing, strobe, music, etc. By default all of the RBG fans and lights are set to blue with a medium breathing effect. This board has 2 of the older headers along with 1 of the newer 5volt and 2 data pins connectors. Maybe the software is expecting something to be on that header instead of the older one. Maybe the problem will fix itself if I flash to a newer bios if they actually put one out that doesn't bork everything before I have to ship this off in December.

Problem is this build is for my daughter and she might want to change the colors and or effects some day. Fortunately she wants them set to blue for now. I really don't want her poking around in the bios for anything. Any suggestions or ideas would be appreciated.

As for the RGB crap on the x370 board I have never had any issues.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Caemyr said:


> Ok... it seems that I was mistaken and you are running single-ranks after all... Could you please tell me how does the board fail to boot? On which code it stops or loops?
> 
> Anyway, I would say that you are limited by CPU's IMC. My dual rank kit behaved that way as well, no matter how loose the timings were.
> 
> Did you try disabling GearDownMode and upping CR to 2T? Ultimately, this is what allowed me to reach 2933MT.


Np.

Can't say that I've checked error codes or anything. Next time that I find some time, I'll set it to the default 3000 profile and see what will come up.

Geardown on/off doesn't change much...ctl15 is out of the question either way.

CR=2 seems to help upon selecting restart (cr1T causes the pc to shutdown, cr2T let's it restart normally).

edit:

Scratch that last point about CR2 an Restart...sometimes it will, sometimes it won't


----------



## Jpe1701

Ok I'm downright ticked. I finally had time today to put my replacement board in and I am getting the exact same E6 error with pbo enabled on BIOS 4.80. so pissed. Could my CPU be bad? It works on other BIOS below 4.70.


----------



## pschorr1123

Jpe1701 said:


> Ok I'm downright ticked. I finally had time today to put my replacement board in and I am getting the exact same E6 error with pbo enabled on BIOS 4.80. so pissed. Could my CPU be bad? It works on other BIOS below 4.70.



No, your CPU is fine its the AGESA and or Bios that is crap. If it were your CPU it wouldn't work on any bios. 4.40 is the best IMO since it is the only one that has the scalar 1-10x option.


----------



## Caemyr

Dekaohtoura said:


> Np.
> 
> Can't say that I've checked error codes or anything. Next time that I find some time, I'll set it to the default 3000 profile and see what will come up.
> 
> Geardown on/off doesn't change much...ctl15 is out of the question either way.
> 
> CR=2 seems to help upon selecting restart (cr1T causes the pc to shutdown, cr2T let's it restart normally).
> 
> edit:
> 
> Scratch that last point about CR2 an Restart...sometimes it will, sometimes it won't


I would drop CL15 or other odd values, try CL16, drop to CR=2 and disable GDM. You should do that on lower frequency, make sure the values are applied and try 2933MT afterwards.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Caemyr said:


> I would drop CL15 or other odd values, try CL16, drop to CR=2 and disable GDM. You should do that on lower frequency, make sure the values are applied and try 2933MT afterwards.


I'm already using cl16 (15 is a no-go), GDM on or off, CR2 or 1 doesn't make a difference.

The system seems to be stable...can do CB, Blender, IBT-IVX, hours of gaming, different benches...everything except TM5 (error/crash message upon running it).

Sometimes, without any obvious reason, the system won't restart, it will just shut down.

I honestly can't understand.

I'll try dropping to 2933 and see where this will get me.


----------



## pschorr1123

I have a question for Taichi owners. Have any of you had your Bluetooth **** out but still have working wifi? My bluetooth was working just fine the other day then for no reason it jumps between error code and generic usb device in Device Manager. I uninstalled the bluetooth and wifi devices and removed their drivers while disconnected from the Internet as suggested on the Asrock forums. Rebooted reinstalled the Drivers off of Asrocks site. Same deal. I even grabbed newer drivers from Intel and no dice. I also read that some people were able to resolve by clearing cmos, which I tried to no avail.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm trying to avoid ripping everything down in order to reseat/ replace the m.2 key card.


----------



## pschorr1123

I fixed my x470 Polychrome RGB garbage App not working issue thanks to a user over on the asrock forums:

"Hey Guys, I found a way to fix the RGB lights on my board. Here is what I did:

1) I have installed ASRock RGB LED ver:1.0.24 application
2) open cmd NOT powershell as an administrator (type "cmd" in search bar right click & choose "Run as administrator" from the context menu)
3) go to RGB app installation folder by typing "cd C:\Program Files (x86)\ASRock Utility\ASRRGBLED\Bin\"
4) flash the RGB chip using the following command "wICPFLASH.exe /File=nu51_1.08" - this takes around 15 seconds. " source: user vlado @asrock forum http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=4537&PN=3&title=rgb-led-issues

when I first tried this I got an error saying nu51_1_1.08 not found so I opened up file explorer went to the program folder and saw that my version was nu51_2.06 so I changed the command prompt command to reflect that and viola now my daughters RGB App works as expected so she can customize the 6 separate zones to whatever she wants. The x470 has RGB on Audio heatsink and also on the IO heatsink in addition to the chipset, Cpu fan, and 3 headers

Thanks Vlado! It took alot of digging to find the solution but was worth it.


----------



## fcchin

Dekaohtoura said:


> Whatever I may try, I can't get my Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000CL15 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, Hynix, AFR) to run stable even at 2866CL16 on a Taichi X370 (latest BIOS) with a R1700.
> 
> Tried almost 20 different combos, tried 2866 with 3000 safe, tried upping Vsoc, DRAM volt, nothing works.
> 
> Really really frustrated...
> 
> 4.81 is public?


I have CMK32GX4M2B3000C15, MFR, dual rank, nearly similar to yours, check out my timings, username cx5 in 1usmus spreadsheet statistics row 126, 127, 128, 132, 176. Each has a link at far right comments with screen capture of timing, voltages, speed, etc.

now running 2933, ram_1.33V, SOC_0.95V, 14,15,15,15,then low low secondary timings.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

fcchin said:


> I have CMK32GX4M2B3000C15, MFR, dual rank, nearly similar to yours, check out my timings, username cx5 in 1usmus spreadsheet statistics row 126, 127, 128, 132, 176. Each has a link at far right comments with screen capture of timing, voltages, speed, etc.
> 
> now running 2933, ram_1.33V, SOC_0.95V, 14,15,15,15,then low low secondary timings.


Actually, I've been stable(ish), using 3000-16-17-17-35-52-1T, at 1.38V and 1.1V VSoC.

I'll see what I can get from your stats (TY!) and maybe experiment a bit.


----------



## bjorkmgork

Amateur here having problems with RAM.
Specs:
Cpu: 2600
Mobo: asrock x370 taichi
Ram: G Skill Ripjaws V f4-3200c14d-16gvk

I can select the xmp for 3200 and boot and it seemed stable (ran a memtest/p95 for a few minutes and gamed for a few hours), but after restart, I get the 3x boot loop with bios settings reverted to default. I tried using the dram calculator, but the same thing was happening. I've tried upping the RAM voltage and SOC voltage, but still nothing.

I'm kind of stumped, because my previous kit of non b-die had no problems at all reaching it's rated speeds.


edit: went from latest bios (4.8) to 4.6 and it just werked. kind of irritated tbh


----------



## iNeri

bjorkmgork said:


> Amateur here having problems with RAM.
> Specs:
> Cpu: 2600
> Mobo: asrock x370 taichi
> Ram: G Skill Ripjaws V f4-3200c14d-16gvk
> 
> I can select the xmp for 3200 and boot and it seemed stable (ran a memtest/p95 for a few minutes and gamed for a few hours), but after restart, I get the 3x boot loop with bios settings reverted to default. I tried using the dram calculator, but the same thing was happening. I've tried upping the RAM voltage and SOC voltage, but still nothing.
> 
> I'm kind of stumped, because my previous kit of non b-die had no problems at all reaching it's rated speeds.
> 
> 
> edit: went from latest bios (4.8) to 4.6 and it just werked. kind of irritated tbh


Are you disabling "advanced memory training" ?? leave it to auto.


----------



## bjorkmgork

iNeri said:


> Are you disabling "advanced memory training" ?? leave it to auto.


On the 4.8 bios I do not remember seeing that option, but even selecting only the xmp for the rated speed (3200) and leaving all else blank would cause the 3x reset ram training on boot. 

After downgrading to 4.6 the ram worked perfectly with the xmp profile, and I successfully got the tuned timings from dram calculator.

A cursory glance shows that a lot of people are RAM troubles with bios 4.8 even with b die.


----------



## flearider

just put bios 4.81 on .. a lot of thing's happened before this that messed with timings.. for me this works great run perfectly stable at 3400 and 3.9


----------



## iNeri

bjorkmgork said:


> On the 4.8 bios I do not remember seeing that option, but even selecting only the xmp for the rated speed (3200) and leaving all else blank would cause the 3x reset ram training on boot.
> 
> After downgrading to 4.6 the ram worked perfectly with the xmp profile, and I successfully got the tuned timings from dram calculator.
> 
> A cursory glance shows that a lot of people are RAM troubles with bios 4.8 even with b die.


Use 4.81 bios instead. 4.80 is garbage.. 

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

New bios for samsung b-die on x470, I don't doubt if there is this problem occur for x370, but no bios for this one.

X470 Taichi - BetaBIOS 1.56
JZ TestBIOS - Especially for memory with Samsung chips (eg ver.4.31)

And i'm not stable at 3466mhz, many days of stability, but sometimes freeze ans sudden closes in games and errors on testmem5 v0.12.


----------



## rlb9682

Hey guys, quick question for you.

I've got a 1700X and X370 Taichi. Would it be worth it putting a 2700x in this board or would I be better off just getting an x470 while I'm at it?


----------



## numlock66

rlb9682 said:


> Hey guys, quick question for you.
> 
> I've got a 1700X and X370 Taichi. Would it be worth it putting a 2700x in this board or would I be better off just getting an x470 while I'm at it?


No problem running 2700x on X370 guy, only if you want better memory overclock go to x470


----------



## rlb9682

numlock66 said:


> No problem running 2700x on X370 guy, only if you want better memory overclock go to x470


Gotcha, and thanks. Yeah, the memory OC is bugging me to no end. I can do 3200 on the x370 but I have 3600 memory I'd like to try out at faster speeds. I've never been able to get anything over 3200 stable.


----------



## brenopapito

rlb9682 said:


> Hey guys, quick question for you.
> 
> I've got a 1700X and X370 Taichi. Would it be worth it putting a 2700x in this board or would I be better off just getting an x470 while I'm at it?


Stay with your X370 Taichi, no big changes at all.


----------



## Leonard_video

Hey guys!
I have a problem with my x370 taichi and maybe someone knows a fix.
My system : Bios 3.20, ryzen 1800x, 32gb ram Patriot PV416G320C6K ( 4 sticks X 8gb ), and the usual SSD's and HDD's
When i had 16 gb of ram i had no problem running at xmp 3200, now at 32gb i can only boot at 3066, but, the strange thing is i can boot at 3200 too but only if i first set 3066, get into windows, restart and set in bios 3200.
It's completely stable at 3200 but if i turn the computer completely off, the next time i turn on the computer the bios resets to 2133 or something like that.
How do i get that 3200 frequency to stick ? what voltage do i bump ? everything is on Auto and SOC gets automatically set to 1.104 after XMP is set.


----------



## LenFitTech

anyone having issues with USB ports? specifically the rear i/o and not my case's usb headers


----------



## ManofGod1000

Leonard_video said:


> Hey guys!
> I have a problem with my x370 taichi and maybe someone knows a fix.
> My system : Bios 3.20, ryzen 1800x, 32gb ram Patriot PV416G320C6K ( 4 sticks X 8gb ), and the usual SSD's and HDD's
> When i had 16 gb of ram i had no problem running at xmp 3200, now at 32gb i can only boot at 3066, but, the strange thing is i can boot at 3200 too but only if i first set 3066, get into windows, restart and set in bios 3200.
> It's completely stable at 3200 but if i turn the computer completely off, the next time i turn on the computer the bios resets to 2133 or something like that.
> How do i get that 3200 frequency to stick ? what voltage do i bump ? everything is on Auto and SOC gets automatically set to 1.104 after XMP is set.


Cold boot bug! I know you did not ask this but, I recommend just leaving it at 3066. The other option is upgrade to a better bios but, I am not sure if that would help and to be honest, I do not know what the best one is to get it to 3200 anyways. However, I think it is more likely a limitation of the CPU memory controller than anything else.


----------



## flearider

Leonard_video said:


> Hey guys!
> I have a problem with my x370 taichi and maybe someone knows a fix.
> My system : Bios 3.20, ryzen 1800x, 32gb ram Patriot PV416G320C6K ( 4 sticks X 8gb ), and the usual SSD's and HDD's
> When i had 16 gb of ram i had no problem running at xmp 3200, now at 32gb i can only boot at 3066, but, the strange thing is i can boot at 3200 too but only if i first set 3066, get into windows, restart and set in bios 3200.
> It's completely stable at 3200 but if i turn the computer completely off, the next time i turn on the computer the bios resets to 2133 or something like that.
> How do i get that 3200 frequency to stick ? what voltage do i bump ? everything is on Auto and SOC gets automatically set to 1.104 after XMP is set.


most and I'd say 85%+ who have put 4.81 bios are very much happier I run my 3200 mem @3400 I can even get it to 3600 but not stable enough


----------



## Leonard_video

Thank you for your help.
I'll probably update in a few months to 4.81 or whatever newer bios they release but can't risk having my computer down if something goes wrong with the flash, Asrock really needs some failsafe, if i knew they don't have dual bios or something to recover from a bad bios i wouldn't have bought this motherboard.
Except this bios thing the motherboard is top notch.


----------



## schubaltz

LenFitTech said:


> anyone having issues with USB ports? specifically the rear i/o and not my case's usb headers


what specific problem to be exact?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Sorry to bother you with another non-oc (I think, at least) problem, but...

For the last 3 days, whenever I cold boot, the SSD/HDD queue is messed up and the board can't find the OS disk.

Upon entering BIOS, everything else is as it should (oc, mem, fan profiles etc), but all the drives are on a random priority.

Set them right, save+exit, all is fine, until next cold boot (but not if I shut the system down and reboot it after 2-3min...some hours must pass).

Any ideas? Could it be the mobo battery failing? But why does everything else remains as it should?

TY.


----------



## christoph

Dekaohtoura said:


> Sorry to bother you with another non-oc (I think, at least) problem, but...
> 
> For the last 3 days, whenever I cold boot, the SSD/HDD queue is messed up and the board can't find the OS disk.
> 
> Upon entering BIOS, everything else is as it should (oc, mem, fan profiles etc), but all the drives are on a random priority.
> 
> Set them right, save+exit, all is fine, until next cold boot (but not if I shut the system down and reboot it after 2-3min...some hours must pass).
> 
> Any ideas? Could it be the mobo battery failing? But why does everything else remains as it should?
> 
> TY.



try setting your system again, format the hard disk and install windows, but with only the system drive connected to the board and don't connect the hard drives until windows in full installed with all the drivers, the Chipset driver and everything


----------



## Dekaohtoura

christoph said:


> try setting your system again, format the hard disk and install windows, but with only the system drive connected to the board and don't connect the hard drives until windows in full installed with all the drivers, the Chipset driver and everything


Thanks for your suggestion, but it's a bit excessive.

I rearranged and reconnected the drives to the mobo, and the OS ssd is now on SATA3_1 (was on 6, before).

Hopefully this will fix the problem.

edit:

Btw, I tried the AMD OC mode (CBS), and was surprised to find out that it seems to work.

When I first set up the board (about a month ago), using the 4.80 BIOS, it was an utter and complete mess, completely unstable and didn't import anything over from the Asrock mode.

After I've flashed the 4.81, I didn't have a chance to test it.

Today, I just saved my Asrock mode profile and changed to the AMD one...everything was already there, neatly set up, and working.

Performance wise, I don't think there is something notable (same latency, same mem b/w, same bench scores), but I'll give it a try and see where this will get me.

Any help and tips, will be much appreciated.


----------



## Aquineas

Greetings, I'm seeing some lower-than-expected Vega 64 Crossfire benchmarks with my X370. Does anyone have any suggestions for Bios tuning that might be a factor? I'm running a 2700X with 64GB of 3000Mhz RAM.


----------



## Jpe1701

Don't want to go through the thread to catch up right now but an update on the E6 error problem. It turns out it was the CPU. After rmaing the board first I rma'd the 2700x and I got my replacement today and everything works great. The benchmarks I use have all gone up. Never had a bad CPU before, and wierd that it worked fine up until bios 4.70.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Dekaohtoura said:


> Thanks for your suggestion, but it's a bit excessive.
> 
> I rearranged and reconnected the drives to the mobo, and the OS ssd is now on SATA3_1 (was on 6, before).
> 
> Hopefully this will fix the problem.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Btw, I tried the AMD OC mode (CBS), and was surprised to find out that it seems to work.
> 
> When I first set up the board (about a month ago), using the 4.80 BIOS, it was an utter and complete mess, completely unstable and didn't import anything over from the Asrock mode.
> 
> After I've flashed the 4.81, I didn't have a chance to test it.
> 
> Today, I just saved my Asrock mode profile and changed to the AMD one...everything was already there, neatly set up, and working.
> 
> Performance wise, I don't think there is something notable (same latency, same mem b/w, same bench scores), but I'll give it a try and see where this will get me.
> 
> Any help and tips, will be much appreciated.


Nope...instability all over everything, actually.

Back to Asrock oc mode.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

SSD/HDD/Optical configuration on the BIOS, has nothing to do with Windows, Linux etc.

The BIOS itself rearranged my configuration (for no apparent reason) and the OS couldn't find the boot disk. BIOS...prior to OS.

After I moved my OS disk to SATA_1, the problem was (re)solved.

Now, the part of me trying to use the AMD oc mode, is a completely different issue. It has to do with a post that I found on this thread, where it was stated than Asrock mode resulted in a 13-14% mem b/w loss (also, I wanted to experiment a bit). I compared both modes using AIDA64 ,and there was no difference at all (less than 1%), so something has changed since this post was written.

I didn't try to import anything, btw. It was automatically done, by the BIOS (as it should, imo). Even then, I checked every single value with my notes from the Asrock mode, and they were identical. 

So, using exactly the same settings/values, should (in theory) produce the same results. Unfortunately, that was not the case, and I experienced multiple instabilities when I benched my system (IBT-AVX, 3dMark etc) or when gaming. Reverting back to Asrock mode, completely eradicated any issue.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please lets keep it civil.


----------



## Leonard_video

I posted a while ago about how i couldn't get 3200 memory frequency to stick, i accepted 3066 as it worked fine, CPU and voltages stock.
Now i face a problem with 3066, one day i left windows open before i left to work, came back and the room was about 19 C, computer wouldn't start, went into memory training and quite a few restarts before it settled to 2133.
So, if i start the computer in a warm room, it boots at 3066, if it starts in a cold room it needs to warm up before it works at 3066.
What the hell, this has to be a bios problem. What voltages to i need to bump to get at least 3066 ?


----------



## flearider

Leonard_video said:


> I posted a while ago about how i couldn't get 3200 memory frequency to stick, i accepted 3066 as it worked fine, CPU and voltages stock.
> Now i face a problem with 3066, one day i left windows open before i left to work, came back and the room was about 19 C, computer wouldn't start, went into memory training and quite a few restarts before it settled to 2133.
> So, if i start the computer in a warm room, it boots at 3066, if it starts in a cold room it needs to warm up before it works at 3066.
> What the hell, this has to be a bios problem. What voltages to i need to bump to get at least 3066 ?


what mem is it again ? temp should not make the slightest difference well except over temp ..
have you run mem test ?are the sticks in sockets 2 and 4 ? 
max voltage would be 1.4v maybe a little higher in a well vented case .. 
whats your soc voltage at ?


----------



## Leonard_video

Memory is PV416G320C6K , sticks of 8gb 3200mhz memory, all slots are populated, i have 32gb ram.
soc voltage is set to auto and it defaults to 1.104, ram defaults to 1.35 when i activate xmp.
mem test has passed even at 3200 mhz but i can't boot all the time, i haven't tested at 3066 but will tonight.
Thank you!


----------



## flearider

Leonard_video said:


> Memory is PV416G320C6K , sticks of 8gb 3200mhz memory, all slots are populated, i have 32gb ram.
> soc voltage is set to auto and it defaults to 1.104, ram defaults to 1.35 when i activate xmp.
> mem test has passed even at 3200 mhz but i can't boot all the time, i haven't tested at 3066 but will tonight.
> Thank you!


try upping your soc voltage to 1.14 ..I run mine at 1.16 to get 3400 ..it helps the mem controller .and up your mem voltage to 1.37-8 
there not a matched set well they are 2x2 but not 4x4


----------



## RobJoy

*Has my Taichi x370 gone bonkers ???*

First one of my sticks of RAM died, now this strange thing.
BIOS update gone wrong?

My motherbord name is some text gibberish.
Has anyone seen anything like this?

On Speccy and CPU-Z, it shows normal.

My point is, that this is recent. Before those tools have shown normal name.


----------



## flearider

were you flashing it ? .. I'd flash it to 4.81 see if it fixes it ..


----------



## RobJoy

flearider said:


> were you flashing it ? .. I'd flash it to 4.81 see if it fixes it ..


Well since I could not get a normal ******* 3200 Mhz on my 3600 CL15 kit any more, I suspected that either BIOS or RAM is to blame.

After trying various official and beta bioses, it was clear no matter which one I try, something is clearly wrong, as I was not even getting past the lowest JDEC of 2166.
If I so much as even set 1 Mhz more than that, the computer would not post.

And when it did, it showed "Single Channel Memory".

So yeah I had to find out which RAM is to blame,... took it out and I flashed to the latest official BIOS.

Yesterday I ordered a new kit ( F4-3200C14D-16GFX ), wich says it is for Ryzen. Even has a freaking sticker on it that says that.
AND it is on Taichi QVL.

I said to myself, I give up fckin playing with an army of settings just to come close to the speed I paid for.
I want an out of the box experience. You know what I mean? Screw AMD. And screw ASRock for not giving us 1.0.0.6.


----------



## polkfan

Yes that is the memory kit to go for i saw it for 205$ i can say that this memory(below) has worked for me as well with my 1700 that i used to own it used to only work at 3066 until 1.0.0.4. Now it works on my 2700X on 4.81 at 3200mhz perfectly with the default timings. 

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232181

But to be honest i'd just go with the flare x! Single sided memory at low latency will help in games.


----------



## RobJoy

polkfan said:


> Yes that is the memory kit to go for i saw it for 205$ i can say that this memory(below) has worked for me as well with my 1700 that i used to own it used to only work at 3066 until 1.0.0.4. Now it works on my 2700X on 4.81 at 3200mhz perfectly with the default timings.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232181
> 
> But to be honest i'd just go with the flare x! Single sided memory at low latency will help in games.


Here in EU, those sticks are selling for € 250, which is $ 285.
So. :/


----------



## flearider

really flash t 4.81 and thx me ..... sorts out most **** ..


----------



## RobJoy

flearider said:


> really flash t 4.81 and thx me ..... sorts out most **** ..


When I get RAM next week I am first going to try it in 4.80, then if it does not pan out, I am going to 4.81.


----------



## Leonard_video

flearider said:


> try upping your soc voltage to 1.14 ..I run mine at 1.16 to get 3400 ..it helps the mem controller .and up your mem voltage to 1.37-8
> there not a matched set well they are 2x2 but not 4x4


I fixed it. set the SOC fixed and the bios raises it a bit and it's now at 1.119, frequency still at 3066.
Thank you!


----------



## polkfan

Question I want to get a 970 M.2 evo tomorrow but i never installed one before does this board already come with the right standoff's for the M.2 slot above the first PCI-E slot. 

Also I lost my M.2 screws that came with my board and if it did come with standoff's i lost those too. 

So question do i need any more standoff's for the top M.2 slot and can I simply try and find a M.2 screw and be done with it.


----------



## pschorr1123

polkfan said:


> Question I want to get a 970 M.2 evo tomorrow but i never installed one before does this board already come with the right standoff's for the M.2 slot above the first PCI-E slot.
> 
> Also I lost my M.2 screws that came with my board and if it did come with standoff's i lost those too.
> 
> So question do i need any more standoff's for the top M.2 slot and can I simply try and find a M.2 screw and be done with it.


The standoffs are already attached to the board set up for the longest drives (2280) by default. I knew that I would lose mine so I screwed them in during assembly of the system.


----------



## SoTOP

So I've got this strange problem with my system. Ryzen 2600, X370 Taichi with 4.80, only single Crucial MX100 Sata3 SSD for storage.
Now the problem is that I can't get into BIOS unless its proper cold boot. If I restart PC(things like BootToUEFI do nothing), or I turn it on after few minutes, I have blank screen when you would expect Asrock logo and usual "Press something to get into BIOS" and instead just get straight into Windows. If I press F2 during this phase where normally it should bring me to BIOS, blank screen stays forever with A6 error code(_Problem related to IDE or SATA devices. Please re-install IDE and SATA devices. If the problem still exists, please clear CMOS and try removing all SATA devices._).
Now I switched Sata ports, reconnected SSD, converted my Windows install from legacy BIOS to UEFI, all "fast startup" options are off and it still happens every time. Out of ideas kinda.


----------



## Jpe1701

Finally got my rig up and running again. For some reason with this new board I got back from ASRock the flow control software for my EVGA liquid cooler crashes windows 10. Took a long time to figure out that's what was doing it. Kept getting random different blue screens.


----------



## SoTOP

So I've got this strange problem with my system. Ryzen 2600, X370 Taichi with 4.80, only single Crucial MX100 Sata3 SSD for storage, all stock.
Now the problem is that I can't get into BIOS unless its proper cold boot. If I restart PC(things like BootToUEFI do nothing), or I turn it on after few minutes, I have blank screen when you would expect Asrock logo and usual "Press something to get into BIOS" and instead just get straight into Windows. If I press F2 during this phase where normally it should bring me to BIOS, blank screen stays forever with A6 error code(_Problem related to IDE or SATA devices. Please re-install IDE and SATA devices. If the problem still exists, please clear CMOS and try removing all SATA devices._).
Now I switched Sata ports, reconnected SSD, converted my Windows install from legacy BIOS to UEFI, all "fast startup" options are off and it still happens every time. Out of ideas kinda.


----------



## pschorr1123

SoTOP said:


> So I've got this strange problem with my system. Ryzen 2600, X370 Taichi with 4.80, only single Crucial MX100 Sata3 SSD for storage, all stock.
> Now the problem is that I can't get into BIOS unless its proper cold boot. If I restart PC(things like BootToUEFI do nothing), or I turn it on after few minutes, I have blank screen when you would expect Asrock logo and usual "Press something to get into BIOS" and instead just get straight into Windows. If I press F2 during this phase where normally it should bring me to BIOS, blank screen stays forever with A6 error code(_Problem related to IDE or SATA devices. Please re-install IDE and SATA devices. If the problem still exists, please clear CMOS and try removing all SATA devices._).
> Now I switched Sata ports, reconnected SSD, converted my Windows install from legacy BIOS to UEFI, all "fast startup" options are off and it still happens every time. Out of ideas kinda.


Just make sure that you are not using the bottom 2 SATA ports as those go through the Asmedia Chip instead of being native. Also maybe just double check the boot options in your bios and only have your ssd selected.


----------



## jhnsn1985

Question. Got a good deal on two sticks of 970 evo m.2. I know the x370 tiachi comes with two m.2 slots but only one runs at the "ultra" speed. Would my money be better spent returning one of the sticks and just getting a larger ssd?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasck

jhnsn1985 said:


> Question. Got a good deal on two sticks of 970 evo m.2. I know the x370 tiachi comes with two m.2 slots but only one runs at the "ultra" speed. Would my money be better spent returning one of the sticks and just getting a larger ssd?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


That's kinda personal decision, but I'd do it. Stick with one to use in the "ultra" and return the other in order to get a larger SSD or HDD depending on the use for it.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlb9682

rlb9682 said:


> Gotcha, and thanks. Yeah, the memory OC is bugging me to no end. I can do 3200 on the x370 but I have 3600 memory I'd like to try out at faster speeds. I've never been able to get anything over 3200 stable.


Just an update: I got the Ryzen 2700x and installed it in my x370 Taichi. I'm using bios 4.81 and very stable.

The good news-the cpu stays at 4.1ghz on all cores while gaming and I've seen them all hit 4.3 while video editing.
The memory is running stable at 3400mhz. 

The bad.

At 3466, the memory is runs windows and most applications but is not stable
At 3600 I can get into windows but it crashes frequently  

But all in all I"m very happy with the higher boost out of the box and being able to run my memory at faster than 3200mhz. So I'll call that a win and be thankful it does that as I was not expecting anything more than 3200mhz.


----------



## numlock66

rlb9682 said:


> Just an update: I got the Ryzen 2700x and installed it in my x370 Taichi. I'm using bios 4.81 and very stable.
> 
> The good news-the cpu stays at 4.1ghz on all cores while gaming and I've seen them all hit 4.3 while video editing.
> The memory is running stable at 3400mhz.
> 
> The bad.
> 
> At 3466, the memory is runs windows and most applications but is not stable
> At 3600 I can get into windows but it crashes frequently
> 
> But all in all I"m very happy with the higher boost out of the box and being able to run my memory at faster than 3200mhz. So I'll call that a win and be thankful it does that as I was not expecting anything more than 3200mhz.


which memory, timings, voltages, impedance?


----------



## Unoid

Any ideas when we'll get AGESA 1.0.0.6+?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Unoid said:


> Any ideas when we'll get AGESA 1.0.0.6+?


Was about to ask the same question.

ASUS, MSI, have already started updating their series (admittedly, from top to bottom, latest to older) and here is an Asrock rep reply, just some days ago:

" 1) Is there a new bios with a new agesa code to come for my motherboard?

2) Dear *reducted*,

I'm not aware of any new BIOS with different Agesa code, why are you asking?

A new Agesa code must come from AMD, then it needs to be properly tested, and in most cases we need to write a complete new BIOS.

3) Noted. I just read about a beta bios for an ASUS CH7 with agesa 1.0.0.6 which debuted a month ago on their site, but taken down from it a coupple days later.

This is why i asked about it, since my Taichi is a high end product for the X470 chipset.

4) If Asus has taken it down, it most likely is because there was an error in the Agesa code. We have also taken down BIOS releases because of buggy AMD Agesa codes, or Intel Microcodes.

We test the BIOS thoroughly, but sometimes customers report problems, and the BIOS is taken offline. It can also be that this Agesa code was supposed to fix a specific Asus problem, or we just tested better and didn't release a new BIOS because it failed the test. BIOS versions taken offline usually mean that they cause unexpected side effects, or in some cases the system doesn't even start.

With the first Spectre/Meltdown Microcode updates Intel has sent us, some system crashed, and it was impossible to reflash the BIOS, within a day all manufacturers took it offline.

Keep in mind that BIOS updates are not made because manufacturers have nothing better to do, it either solves an issue, or allows new CPU's to run, and it takes a lot of testing and time, before a BIOS is released.

When there is a new Agesa code, we will also publish a new BIOS, but it will probably be when a new CPU is launched that is unsupported with the current BIOS."

Source: https://www.insomnia.gr/forums/topic/689836-ryzen-7-2700x-thread/?do=findComment&comment=56871046 (it's a Greek tech forum/community)


----------



## Zonked2

Hello!

I'm using the Professional Gaming version of this motherboard (Taichi was not in stock) and recently upgraded to 2700x.
I was wondering if there is any good guides for this combination. Trying to figure if I should overclock in manual mode, or if there is any other functions.
Using 4.1 ghz 1.36875v currently. I tested With 4.2, but I got BSOD and corrupted windows of all things.. Had to re-install. 
Cooling is no issue as I have NH-D15 and several 3000 rpm case-fans. My girlfriend has started to threaten me.

EDIT: Is it worth overclocking this cpu at all?


----------



## numlock66

Zonked2 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm using the Professional Gaming version of this motherboard (Taichi was not in stock) and recently upgraded to 2700x.
> I was wondering if there is any good guides for this combination. Trying to figure if I should overclock in manual mode, or if there is any other functions.
> Using 4.1 ghz 1.36875v currently. I tested With 4.2, but I got BSOD and corrupted windows of all things.. Had to re-install.
> Cooling is no issue as I have NH-D15 and several 3000 rpm case-fans. My girlfriend has started to threaten me.
> 
> EDIT: Is it worth overclocking this cpu at all?


Go to Advanced/AMD CBS/NBIO Common Opitons, and enable XFR, is the best way to overclock , is a kind of automatic overclock.


----------



## Zonked2

numlock66 said:


> Go to Advanced/AMD CBS/NBIO Common Opitons, and enable XFR, is the best way to overclock , is a kind of automatic overclock.


Thank you so much!

It didn't say XFR, but I set "Precision Boost Overdrive" to enabled and my scores are considerably better. I did see someone set the APU/PCIE frequency (BCLK?) to 104 instead of 100. Does this make a difference?


----------



## numlock66

Zonked2 said:


> numlock66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Advanced/AMD CBS/NBIO Common Opitons, and enable XFR, is the best way to overclock , is a kind of automatic overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> It didn't say XFR, but I set "Precision Boost Overdrive" to enabled and my scores are considerably better. I did see someone set the APU/PCIE frequency (BCLK?) to 104 instead of 100. Does this make a difference?
Click to expand...

A huge difference, but there are side effects, sheach about.


----------



## Zonked2

numlock66 said:


> A huge difference, but there are side effects, sheach about.


Yea, my side effect was reset CMOS so I'll just leave it as my adhd is too severe, i'll start tweaking everything. I'm happy where it is at now, thanks again.


----------



## pschorr1123

FYI for any X470 Taichi/ Ultimate owners out there that there is a new beta bios 1.62 from Asrocks Partner site JZelectronic @ https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php You can choose which bios you want via the drop down menu.
JZ BetaBIOS (weitere Infos im Forum)
1. Fix AMD CBS Features
2. Fix P-States, auch das speichern
3. Fix PBO zusammen mit Offset

I apologize in advance if someone else already mentioned it and I missed it.


----------



## detrophy

numlock66 said:


> Go to Advanced/AMD CBS/NBIO Common Opitons, and enable XFR, is the best way to overclock , is a kind of automatic overclock.


Don't forget to set a offset Vcore! PBO is using WAY too much VCore. As an example: my 2700x with PBO uses 1.42ish V on all cores at 4.1GHz. When I manually OC, I can use 1.33v with all cores at 4.2GHz.



Zonked2 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> It didn't say XFR, but I set "Precision Boost Overdrive" to enabled and my scores are considerably better. I did see someone set the APU/PCIE frequency (BCLK?) to 104 instead of 100. Does this make a difference?





numlock66 said:


> A huge difference, but there are side effects, sheach about.


Side effects are:
- wonky GPU if it doesn't like the PCI-E bus speed (which is set by Bclk).
- risk of data-loss and destroying M.2 drives. They really don't like Bclk OC. Many don't want to "work" with Bclk OC at all.
- memory is overclocked too, which can cause instability (memory errors) with your set timings.
- Your CPU could stop "working". You can't get to POST.


----------



## firemedic1343

jhnsn1985 said:


> Question. Got a good deal on two sticks of 970 evo m.2. I know the x370 tiachi comes with two m.2 slots but only one runs at the "ultra" speed. Would my money be better spent returning one of the sticks and just getting a larger ssd?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


It depends on the deal. But I got a good deal on the same stick, I didn't think it was worth getting 2, bc my board also only has 1 ultra slot(x470 taichi non-ultimate)


----------



## Jspinks020

The G.skill Probably works man, Hynix or not....Or I don't know like the Corsair lpx kit or something. All kinda those kits on the QVL's.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Gigabyte released AGESA 1006 BIOSs for their X370 lineup.

MSI released AGESA 1006 BIOSs for their X370 lineup.

ASUS, doesn't specify if their X370 releases include the latest AGESA, but their X470 do.

Asrock..."released" only a beta BIOS for their flagships, through an indirect source...and claims there is no reason at all to update a 1.5 year old 250€ motherboard...

Great!


----------



## pschorr1123

Dekaohtoura said:


> Gigabyte released AGESA 1006 BIOSs for their X370 lineup.
> 
> MSI released AGESA 1006 BIOSs for their X370 lineup.
> 
> ASUS, doesn't specify if their X370 releases include the latest AGESA, but their X470 do.
> 
> Asrock..."released" only a beta BIOS for their flagships, through an indirect source...and claims there is no reason at all to update a 1.5 year old 250€ motherboard...
> 
> Great!


Yeah don't expect much until the 3000 series Ryzens drop. IMO 4.40 is the best and that came out prior to the 2700X launch last April. It has the scalar option that has been missing ever since. Hopefully we can drop the 3700X and have full performance and only have to miss out on the pcie 4.0 which isn't a big deal unless you have alot more IO you want to add like more NVMEs @ x4 If not then it looks like I'll have to buy an X570 and hook some family member up with an upgrade, lol

edit: the X470 Taichi bios release/ support hasn't been anything to write home about either.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

pschorr1123 said:


> Yeah don't expect much until the 3000 series Ryzens drop. IMO 4.40 is the best and that came out prior to the 2700X launch last April. It has the scalar option that has been missing ever since. Hopefully we can drop the 3700X and have full performance and only have to miss out on the pcie 4.0 which isn't a big deal unless you have alot more IO you want to add like more NVMEs @ x4 If not then it looks like I'll have to buy an X570 and hook some family member up with an upgrade, lol
> 
> edit: the X470 Taichi bios release/ support hasn't been anything to write home about either.


TY, I may give 4.40 a try, though anything below 4.81 doesn't like my ram very much, and I can't go over 2933, no matter what I try (now 3000 16-17-17).

Let's hope they'll release a proper and properly functioning BIOS for the 3XXX series, then.


----------



## Jspinks020

Coolasmoo said:


> This is the TeamGroup ram I am using and they run fine at 3200 as my info above
> 
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...nnel-kit-black-red-tdprd416g32-my-075-tg.html



I can imagine Probably awesome too. The Evga microcenter kit booted xmp just fine. But yeah played around with it some.
4.32ghz mostly settled on...cool deal. See how long it will Run. PSU is getting dogged though a little more on the rails though.


----------



## sierra248

*Ryzen 3000 xx370 compatibility.*

Anyone think our boards will support Ryzen 3000? I’m still on I think bios 3.20 as it’s been stable and I’m at 3.8 with my Ryzen 1700, 16G at Cas 14,13,13,13 and all the other timings crazy tight. Even I’m amazed how tight I’m able to run the memory. I’m afraid to updat as it’s 24/7 stble and I’ve seen my nephew play PuBG at Ultra at 100FPS for 8 hours straight. 
Thanks for any info, I been out of loop as I haven’t wanted to mess with it.


----------



## hesee

pschorr1123 said:


> Yeah don't expect much until the 3000 series Ryzens drop. IMO 4.40 is the best and that came out prior to the 2700X launch last April. It has the scalar option that has been missing ever since. Hopefully we can drop the 3700X and have full performance and only have to miss out on the pcie 4.0 which isn't a big deal unless you have alot more IO you want to add like more NVMEs @ x4 If not then it looks like I'll have to buy an X570 and hook some family member up with an upgrade, lol
> 
> edit: the X470 Taichi bios release/ support hasn't been anything to write home about either.


Unless Taichi has way different bios than X370 Professional gaming, i don't get the 4.40 bios praises. Professional gaming had scalar in 4.40, 4.60 and 4.70 bioses with range of 1-1000. 4.64 and 4.8x did not have that setting anymore.

Even then i did not really miss the feature. It just ajusted how agressivily cpu boosts, but voltage curve was still the same. So negative offset is required despite scalar setting. Perhaps using setting of 1 or 10 in scalar (as max is 1000, setting of 100 would have given other brands setting of 1) would have given illusion of not insanely overvolting. 

I bet that same effect would have been gained by raising PDC/EDC values by just a tiny bit with max scalar. A little bit higher boosts in load, but no really obious voltage boost as power is limited. I did tests scalars 1, 10, 100, 250, 500 and 1000 when it was available.


----------



## pschorr1123

sierra248 said:


> Anyone think our boards will support Ryzen 3000? I’m still on I think bios 3.20 as it’s been stable and I’m at 3.8 with my Ryzen 1700, 16G at Cas 14,13,13,13 and all the other timings crazy tight. Even I’m amazed how tight I’m able to run the memory. I’m afraid to updat as it’s 24/7 stble and I’ve seen my nephew play PuBG at Ultra at 100FPS for 8 hours straight.
> Thanks for any info, I been out of loop as I haven’t wanted to mess with it.


If your system is rock solid and not experiencing any issues you should not flash the bios. It's not like it's going to magically give you an extra 20% performance improvement. People who flash the beta bios' are mainly enthusiasts that like to test and tweak every available knob and setting which requires several hours per day as you have to run all of the memory/ stability tests per setting adjustment. Also if you will recall several of the bios after 4.64 actually introduced new bugs and had performance regression. I've only read positive things about the latest 4.81. However, some users on the CH7 are reporting both a memory improvement and regression with the latest 1.0.0.6 Pi AGESA. 

Those are very nice settings btw. "If it ain't broke don't fix it" Unless you really enjoy tweaking and testing things. Just my 2cents

edit: @sierra248 since you are on 3.30 I want to ask if you have options in your bios to control the case fans such as turn it to silent (cha fan 1,2,or 3). My brother is on 3.20 and his bios lacks those options while my daughters x470 Taich let you turn any fan header to silent. Just curios, thanks.


----------



## pschorr1123

hesee said:


> Unless Taichi has way different bios than X370 Professional gaming, i don't get the 4.40 bios praises. Professional gaming had scalar in 4.40, 4.60 and 4.70 bioses with range of 1-1000. 4.64 and 4.8x did not have that setting anymore.
> 
> Even then i did not really miss the feature. It just ajusted how agressivily cpu boosts, but voltage curve was still the same. So negative offset is required despite scalar setting. Perhaps using setting of 1 or 10 in scalar (as max is 1000, setting of 100 would have given other brands setting of 1) would have given illusion of not insanely overvolting.
> 
> I bet that same effect would have been gained by raising PDC/EDC values by just a tiny bit with max scalar. A little bit higher boosts in load, but no really obious voltage boost as power is limited. I did tests scalars 1, 10, 100, 250, 500 and 1000 when it was available.



The main point I was trying to get at is with the 4.40 bios you can run your 2700X just fine and not miss out on any performance that someone with a 470 board is getting which is good seeing how this bios dropped before the 2700X even launched. So if history repeats itself we should get a fairly descent bios for the 3700X just prior to its launch which will unfortunately be one of the very last ones as the 4000 series will most likely require DDR5 and a whole new chipset/MB.


From what I've been reading we X370 owners will only miss out on the PCIE 4 which for me doesn't justify spending another $220 (the extra $20 is for the "free" storage tiering software that ships with the 400 boards that are all $20 more than last gen at least in the US) Since I won't be adding any additional hardware. But we will have to see what bells and whistles the 570 boards have in addition to the pcie 4. 

I apologize if I'm unclear or ramble on as I'm not very good at explaining things. If you have been in this thread a while then you know Asrock's bios support is lacking to say the least.


----------



## pschorr1123

Dekaohtoura said:


> TY, I may give 4.40 a try, though anything below 4.81 doesn't like my ram very much, and I can't go over 2933, no matter what I try (now 3000 16-17-17).
> 
> Let's hope they'll release a proper and properly functioning BIOS for the 3XXX series, then.


I am one of the lucky ones with Samsung B-dies. Most of the memory improvements from that later AGESA /bios are for Hynix. If 4.81 allows you the best memory performance then you should probably stick with that. 4.81 is one of the few bios revisions that I have read good things about in a long time in this tread.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

pschorr1123 said:


> I am one of the lucky ones with Samsung B-dies. Most of the memory improvements from that later AGESA /bios are for Hynix. If 4.81 allows you the best memory performance then you should probably stick with that. 4.81 is one of the few bios revisions that I have read good things about in a long time in this tread.


"Unfortunately", Hynix owner here, so 4.81 seems to be a "must" for the time being.

I've send my "thoughts" to Asrock support and wait for their response.


----------



## thomasck

Here as well.. best bios for hynix is 4.81!

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

Dekaohtoura said:


> "Unfortunately", Hynix owner here, so 4.81 seems to be a "must" for the time being.
> 
> I've send my "thoughts" to Asrock support and wait for their response.


Nothing wrong with Hynix especially since it is about half the price of the popular known B-die kits. However, they do need to make them more plug and play and run @ their advertised xmp. I got a 3200 Hynix kit for my daughters build for $93 a month before the black Friday sales. I hard a hard time getting the kit stable 
@ a descent speed. I knew going in 3200 was out of the question as I'm not a pro at memory tweaking. Finally I got 2800 rock solid at around 28,000% mem test hcl as I ran it for nearly 24 hours. With the Hynix I learned from other users that the cad bus settings need to be at 20 instead of the default 24
and rtt park at 60. The RTT park was important for her particular kit as it failed to be stable at even 2666 until I set it to 60.

The memory kits to look out for for next gen Ryzen will be based on the Samsung 10nm. Gskill showed off a few kits back at Computex. The kit that caught my eye was 4800 17,17,17,37 for reference my Bdie kit is 3600 16,16,16,36 

As for Asrock support don't hold your breath waiting for a response, lol!

edit: pic added


----------



## Zonked2

pschorr1123 said:


> The memory kits to look out for for next gen Ryzen will be based on the Samsung 10nm. Gskill showed off a few kits back at Computex.


This is interesting. I have had some freezes happening at random after minutes/hours of use. It started after changing to the 4.81 bios and replacing my 1700x with 2700x.
Found 60+ errors in memtest86 with 4 sticks (32gb total) of F4-3200C14D-16GTZ using XMP @ 3.2 (no errors without OC). 


Computer freezes either way though, OC or not, but I think it is because my memory is not supported by this MB. I'm gonna replace these horrible memory chips as soon as a new generation comes out.

EDIT: Can anyone recommend a good memory to buy now than will be ready for next gen Ryzen?
EDIT2: I was wrong, my kit is supported as the GTZR version, only difference is that mine is not RGB. However, it supports 2 and I have 4 sticks.


----------



## numlock66

Zonked2 said:


> pschorr1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The memory kits to look out for for next gen Ryzen will be based on the Samsung 10nm. Gskill showed off a few kits back at Computex.
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have had some freezes happening at random after minutes/hours of use. It started after changing to the 4.81 bios and replacing my 1700x with 2700x.
> Found 60+ errors in memtest86 with 4 sticks (32gb total) of F4-3200C14D-16GTZ using XMP @ 3.2 (no errors without OC).
> 
> 
> Computer freezes either way though, OC or not, but I think it is because my memory is not supported by this MB. I'm gonna replace these horrible memory chips as soon as a new generation comes out.
> 
> EDIT: Can anyone recommend a good memory to buy now than will be ready for next gen Ryzen?
> EDIT2: I was wrong, my kit is supported as the GTZR version, only difference is that mine is not RGB. However, it supports 2 and I have 4 sticks.
Click to expand...

I am with F4-3200c14d-16gtz today running at 3466mhz rock solid. Take a look at the picture.

I think you have the best 32gb kit, but dual rank is more difficult to reach higher clocks.
Better Memory only 3600mhz cas15, but 4 sticks is more difficult to reach higher clocks.
Update your bios through theses steps https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...te-bios-correctly.html#/topics/1640394?page=1 

And use Ryzen Dram Calc to set the memory timings. https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...tor-ryzena-1-4-0-1-overclocking-dram-am4.html


----------



## Dekaohtoura

So, here is Asrock's "support" reply to my inquiry regarding the latest AGESA release...

"Ηello,

Last Summit PI AGESA version was 1.0.0.6b.

Latest Pinnacle PI AGESA version that I know of is PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.4 Patch C.

Despite the lower number, this is a newer AGESA version than the 1.0.0.6b.

I will ask a colleague in Taiwan if a newer AGESA version has been released by AMD.

Kind regards,

ASRock Support

ASRock Europe B.V."

My response was not very kind (polite, though ironic).

I sent them the specific links of various MSI ang Giga BIOS releases, with the newer code.

I'm curious about their reply.


----------



## sierra248

pschorr1123 said:


> If your system is rock solid and not experiencing any issues you should not flash the bios. It's not like it's going to magically give you an extra 20% performance improvement. People who flash the beta bios' are mainly enthusiasts that like to test and tweak every available knob and setting which requires several hours per day as you have to run all of the memory/ stability tests per setting adjustment. Also if you will recall several of the bios after 4.64 actually introduced new bugs and had performance regression. I've only read positive things about the latest 4.81. However, some users on the CH7 are reporting both a memory improvement and regression with the latest 1.0.0.6 Pi AGESA.
> 
> Those are very nice settings btw. "If it ain't broke don't fix it" Unless you really enjoy tweaking and testing things. Just my 2cents
> 
> edit: @sierra248 since you are on 3.30 I want to ask if you have options in your bios to control the case fans such as turn it to silent (cha fan 1,2,or 3). My brother is on 3.20 and his bios lacks those options while my daughters x470 Taich let you turn any fan header to silent. Just curios, thanks.



I’m on 3.20 and do have silent, normal, Full speed. There’s one more but I’m not home to look at moment. I’m running a custom curve but yes those options are available.


----------



## sierra248

sierra248 said:


> Anyone think our boards will support Ryzen 3000? I’m still on I think bios 3.20 as it’s been stable and I’m at 3.8 with my Ryzen 1700, 16G at Cas 14,13,13,13 and all the other timings crazy tight. Even I’m amazed how tight I’m able to run the memory. I’m afraid to updat as it’s 24/7 stble and I’ve seen my nephew play PuBG at Ultra at 100FPS for 8 hours straight.
> Thanks for any info, I been out of loop as I haven’t wanted to mess with it.


I forgot to mention I’m running G Skill ripjaws 3200. I’m running it at 3466 @ 1.405 volts. I like to mess with settings and maybe they’ll release a new bios very soon but they’ve changed everything. You know how long and loud it is to do prime 95 testing for 24 hours as that’s what I consider stable.


----------



## Jspinks020

sierra248 said:


> I forgot to mention I’m running G Skill ripjaws 3200. I’m running it at 3466 @ 1.405 volts. I like to mess with settings and maybe they’ll release a new bios very soon but they’ve changed everything. You know how long and loud it is to do prime 95 testing for 24 hours as that’s what I consider stable.


Oh CB will test it. But yeah. That does pull on stuff more. Stability should be fine. Thing too you don't really want to go over 1.45v either. Probably not.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Dekaohtoura said:


> So, here is Asrock's "support" reply to my inquiry regarding the latest AGESA release...
> 
> "Ηello,
> 
> Last Summit PI AGESA version was 1.0.0.6b.
> 
> Latest Pinnacle PI AGESA version that I know of is PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.4 Patch C.
> 
> Despite the lower number, this is a newer AGESA version than the 1.0.0.6b.
> 
> I will ask a colleague in Taiwan if a newer AGESA version has been released by AMD.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> ASRock Support
> 
> ASRock Europe B.V."
> 
> My response was not very kind (polite, though ironic).
> 
> I sent them the specific links of various MSI ang Giga BIOS releases, with the newer code.
> 
> I'm curious about their reply.


Update, after my reply...

"Hello, 

Thank you for the update. Actually I did have a quick look at a high-end model on Asus website, but that did not show detailed info about the AGESA version. I did not check MSI and Gigabyte website, so thank you for the links. 

My colleague in Taiwan has confirmed that our BIOS team is working on new version with the new AGESA code. I will use your mail to put more pressure on it. But it might still take a while for before the BIOS is ready. 

Kind regards,

ASRock Support"

I guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## virpz

Don't get your hopes to high for X370 boards and Ryzen 3000 series compatibility, especially for AsRock boards. BCLK has been broken for almost a year, despite numerous support tickets opened that never got any replies.


----------



## Zonked2

numlock66 said:


> I am with F4-3200c14d-16gtz today running at 3466mhz rock solid. Take a look at the picture.
> 
> I think you have the best 32gb kit, but dual rank is more difficult to reach higher clocks.
> Better Memory only 3600mhz cas15, but 4 sticks is more difficult to reach higher clocks.
> Update your bios through theses steps https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...te-bios-correctly.html#/topics/1640394?page=1
> 
> And use Ryzen Dram Calc to set the memory timings. https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...tor-ryzena-1-4-0-1-overclocking-dram-am4.html


Thanks for the info. 

I'm considering selling two of them and save that money for a 3000 series CPU and possibly MB. Not sure why I need 32gb for gaming.

I reversed my bios update from 4.81 to 4.40, hopefully my system will be more stable now.


----------



## numlock66

virpz said:


> Don't get your hopes to high for X370 boards and Ryzen 3000 series compatibility, especially for AsRock boards. BCLK has been broken for almost a year, despite numerous support tickets opened that never got any replies.


What is broken on BCLK?


----------



## Jspinks020

It will Probably run hottt. some of the more heavier benches are sending the 2600x to 86-90c at 4.3..and that is a decent block but only the 240mm. Some want to push more with Memory I see and I don't know where you want to be with that. I'll stay with 3200 for awhile and about the best CL15 cr1 stuff about the best I can do. and fan the vrms...no idea on heat in there...temp data all over the place and not sure if the right sensor.


----------



## eXteR

I'm so tired waiting for Taichi bios updates.

What board will you pick to replace it? I'm using a 2700X

Enviado desde mi SM-P550 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ManofGod1000

eXteR said:


> I'm so tired waiting for Taichi bios updates.
> 
> What board will you pick to replace it? I'm using a 2700X
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-P550 mediante Tapatalk


Just so long as you have not issue with longer boots times that are about double what you get on the Asrock board, just pick up any high end X470 board and you will be good.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

eXteR said:


> I'm so tired waiting for Taichi bios updates.
> 
> What board will you pick to replace it? I'm using a 2700X
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-P550 mediante Tapatalk


Have faith...

"Hello, 

My colleague just informed me that there will probably be a new BIOS next week  

Kind regards,

ASRock Support"

Today's update.


----------



## iNeri

Dekaohtoura said:


> Have faith...
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> My colleague just informed me that there will probably be a new BIOS next week
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> ASRock Support"
> 
> Today's update.


That's good news, thanks for your RMA 

But that "probably" means that could not be released next week :/

Well, better than nothing.


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> That's good news, thanks for your RMA
> 
> But that "probably" means that could not be released next week :/
> 
> Well, better than nothing.


That's the sad (but true) part of the good news

I've waited for so long with this x370 that wait some more won't change a thing..

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarfishPrime

*RGB Nightmares!*

Holy cow. I flashed my x470 taichi with the wICPFLASH using the File=nu51_1.10 and I thought I trashed my mobo. The CPU fan speed started pulsing and was uncontrollable through any utility or BIOS. The MOBO and case RGB lights went to a barely illuminated blue. The Polychrome program was giving errors. I was starting to panic. Then I figured let me go ahead and flash the other file, the nu51_2.06. It looks like it worked. The RGB came back and are controllable by Polychrome and the fan speed seems to work properly again. Phew.

That still doesn't solve my original problem which is my x470 Taichi with the stock AMD Wraith Prism still will not control the ring light with the polychrome software. It will control the Wraith hub light and sync with the mobo light and the case lights, but it refuses to control or sync the ring light or the AMD logo light. 

I also have TridentZ memory and that refuses to be controlled by Polychrome even though GSkill says it is compatible.

I have been able to control all of these things separately with their own software. I got the GSkill RGB program to control the memory ONLY after uninstalling all other RGB software. I got the Wraith cooler to work with the Coolermaster software, again only after uninstalling all other RGB software. What good is a bunch of RGB components if you can only control some of them while the other do their own Rainbow thing?? ASRock needs to fix their software and GSkill shouldn't say it is compatible if it isn't.


----------



## pschorr1123

pschorr1123 said:


> I fixed my x470 Polychrome RGB garbage App not working issue thanks to a user over on the asrock forums:
> 
> "Hey Guys, I found a way to fix the RGB lights on my board. Here is what I did:
> 
> 1) I have installed ASRock RGB LED ver:1.0.24 application
> 2) open cmd NOT powershell as an administrator (type "cmd" in search bar right click & choose "Run as administrator" from the context menu)
> 3) go to RGB app installation folder by typing "cd C:\Program Files (x86)\ASRock Utility\ASRRGBLED\Bin\"
> 4) flash the RGB chip using the following command "wICPFLASH.exe /File=nu51_1.08" - this takes around 15 seconds. " source: user vlado @asrock forum http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=4537&PN=3&title=rgb-led-issues
> 
> when I first tried this I got an error saying nu51_1_1.08 not found so I opened up file explorer went to the program folder and saw that my version was nu51_2.06 so I changed the command prompt command to reflect that and viola now my daughters RGB App works as expected so she can customize the 6 separate zones to whatever she wants. The x470 has RGB on Audio heatsink and also on the IO heatsink in addition to the chipset, Cpu fan, and 3 headers
> 
> Thanks Vlado! It took alot of digging to find the solution but was worth it.


This is what I did when I was having issues with the RGB not working on my daughters X470 Taichi build. She has the RGB Wraith Spire that originally came with my 1700 so I can't give any 1st hand knowledge if the Wraith Max Prism would have worked properly or not. Hope this helps if not visit my source link above and poke around.


----------



## pschorr1123

PSA for any AMD GPU owners wanting to upgrade to the 2019 Adrenaline driver that was just released. 

I made the mistake of wasting my time installing it using DDU only to have several Blue screens complaining about "driver AMD TDR" or some BS so I used DDU again to nuke the 18.12.2 and reinstall the driver I was originally on only to have the system lock up every time I tried to launch a game. I was greeted with the black screen with multi colored small squares in places as if I had OCed the HBM2 or something. 

Anyways I tried DDU again and tried to install a different driver. When getting into Windows the Radeon Settings crap appeared in my face wanting me to upgrade to 18.12.2 and once again the system failed to launch an actual game and lagged out just displaying my desktop. So finally I had to do a full restore from an AEOMI backup. Now all is well for now. What an Epic Fail IMO. The only change that was made was the GPU driver. The only thing I can think of is the driver dicked around with my HBM2 timings and my card wasn't having it. I didn't mess with anything in the settings so who knows. Anyway, do yourself a favor and make a full backup prior to messing with it as you may end up needing it.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

pschorr1123 said:


> PSA for any AMD GPU owners wanting to upgrade to the 2019 Adrenaline driver that was just released.
> 
> I made the mistake of wasting my time installing it using DDU only to have several Blue screens complaining about "driver AMD TDR" or some BS so I used DDU again to nuke the 18.12.2 and reinstall the driver I was originally on only to have the system lock up every time I tried to launch a game. I was greeted with the black screen with multi colored small squares in places as if I had OCed the HBM2 or something.
> 
> Anyways I tried DDU again and tried to install a different driver. When getting into Windows the Radeon Settings crap appeared in my face wanting me to upgrade to 18.12.2 and once again the system failed to launch an actual game and lagged out just displaying my desktop. So finally I had to do a full restore from an AEOMI backup. Now all is well for now. What an Epic Fail IMO. The only change that was made was the GPU driver. The only thing I can think of is the driver dicked around with my HBM2 timings and my card wasn't having it. I didn't mess with anything in the settings so who knows. Anyway, do yourself a favor and make a full backup prior to messing with it as you may end up needing it.


No problem at all here, R1700+V56 Pulse.

Used DDU prior to installing 18.12.2


----------



## pschorr1123

Dekaohtoura said:


> No problem at all here, R1700+V56 Pulse.
> 
> Used DDU prior to installing 18.12.2



IDK, I have never had any issues like that with a driver before and if I had to revert (usually due to the HDMI scaling on my 2nd 1080p TV resetting after exiting a game, very annoying) I would use DDU and be all good. The issues were so bad that I thought my GPU died or the pump quit or something. I must just have bad luck. Anyway glad to see others are getting the slight performance bump for free which is always a good thing.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

pschorr1123 said:


> IDK, I have never had any issues like that with a driver before and if I had to revert (usually due to the HDMI scaling on my 2nd 1080p TV resetting after exiting a game, very annoying) I would use DDU and be all good. The issues were so bad that I thought my GPU died or the pump quit or something. I must just have bad luck. Anyway glad to see others are getting the slight performance bump for free which is always a good thing.


Yeah, there is always a chance of "misinstalling" or something similar, and then all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Unoid

Dekaohtoura said:


> Update, after my reply...
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> Thank you for the update. Actually I did have a quick look at a high-end model on Asus website, but that did not show detailed info about the AGESA version. I did not check MSI and Gigabyte website, so thank you for the links.
> 
> My colleague in Taiwan has confirmed that our BIOS team is working on new version with the new AGESA code. I will use your mail to put more pressure on it. But it might still take a while for before the BIOS is ready.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> ASRock Support"
> 
> I guess we'll wait and see.


Thanks for getting us an update. I want a newer BIOS to get my 1700 @ 3200 14's with my bdie kit rated at that.


----------



## Zonked2

Anyone planning to stay with this board when Zen 2 is released?

I will replace my MB for an x570 if the updates keeps crashing on me, is it recommended to try something between 4.40 and 4.81?
I reverted from 4.81 to 4.40 Bios and my computer finally stopped freezing randomly, not sure why the update was so unstable, even at stock settings.


----------



## HarshPorkchop

Zonked2 said:


> Anyone planning to stay with this board when Zen 2 is released?
> 
> I will replace my MB for an x570 if the updates keeps crashing on me, is it recommended to try something between 4.40 and 4.81?
> I reverted from 4.81 to 4.40 Bios and my computer finally stopped freezing randomly, not sure why the update was so unstable, even at stock settings.



Have you tried to clear CMOS per the motherboard manual? I recently had some weirdness after going from 4.81 to 4.72 and that fixed it up for me, despite setting the UEFI defaults after flashing. In fact, I tried loading defaults in the BIOS several times while troubleshooting and cleared the CMOS as a last resort.

I've had success with 4.40 and 4.72. Anything between didn't seem to work well with my machine, though I don't remember details. I haven't run 4.81 at stock for any length of time so I can't say that my issues with it weren't my fault, but the issues did not go away when I set everything back to stock speeds and timings.


----------



## iNeri

Zonked2 said:


> Anyone planning to stay with this board when Zen 2 is released?
> 
> I will replace my MB for an x570 if the updates keeps crashing on me, is it recommended to try something between 4.40 and 4.81?
> I reverted from 4.81 to 4.40 Bios and my computer finally stopped freezing randomly, not sure why the update was so unstable, even at stock settings.


Yup, +1 here, i reverted bacj to 4.64 bios too. I was stable on 4.81 bios with 1.15v at SOC vs 1.037v of old bios. But only a little longer then BSoT like always with samsung IC.

4.81 bios its a no go with sammy ICs, but its great for hynix.

Taichi x470 get a fixed agesa 4 bios for samsung ICs byt never landed on X370 

Lets see how is agesa 6 on x370.


----------



## jhnsn1985

What bios does everyone recommend for the 2700x?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

jhnsn1985 said:


> What bios does everyone recommend for the 2700x?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Actually it really depends on what RAM you end up with. This board needs 4.40 or newer to post with the 2700X


----------



## 7hecouchpotato

Anyone using a Samsung 970 EVO NVMe M.2 as a boot drive with this board?


----------



## smeroni68

7hecouchpotato said:


> Anyone using a Samsung 970 EVO NVMe M.2 as a boot drive with this board?


Yes, and works really fine. 

Inviato dal mio Xiaomi Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

smeroni68 said:


> Yes, and works really fine.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Xiaomi Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk



Can you actually restart from Windows and boot back in? Reason I ask is I got the Toshiba RD400 and after installing their NVME driver I can no longer use restart. If I do then I'm greeted with the black no system disk found please insert boot device. So I want to get a different NVME drive but am not sure if they all exhibit this behavior or not. Needless to say never again will I buy a Toshiba/ OCZ ssd again. Their official support says turn it off and turn it back on again or uninstall from Disk MGR if not boot device or just use the generic MS driver and lose 50% or more performance Also beware of their TR200 sata ssd that a lot of Youtubers are schilling since its cheap but performs worse than a standard hard drive. One review site titled their article "another slow tcl drive from Toshiba".


----------



## smeroni68

pschorr1123 said:


> Can you actually restart from Windows and boot back in? Reason I ask is I got the Toshiba RD400 and after installing their NVME driver I can no longer use restart. If I do then I'm greeted with the black no system disk found please insert boot device. So I want to get a different NVME drive but am not sure if they all exhibit this behavior or not. Needless to say never again will I buy a Toshiba/ OCZ ssd again. Their official support says turn it off and turn it back on again or uninstall from Disk MGR if not boot device or just use the generic MS driver and lose 50% or more performance Also beware of their TR200 sata ssd that a lot of Youtubers are schilling since its cheap but performs worse than a standard hard drive. One review site titled their article "another slow tcl drive from Toshiba".


I have 3 nvme 970 evo on my pc... and as I wrote all works perfectly.
One of the 970 is boot drive connected on mobo m.2 socket... the other 2 are on a pcie double nvme adapter. All drives are recognised into bios directly. Hope this answer to your question. 
No need to install any driver because nvme is supported directly from mobo and bios. 

EDIT: Performance of all 970 are as Sammy declare on specs... 3.5GB/s read and 2.5GB/s write. 

Inviato dal mio Xiaomi Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

smeroni68 said:


> I have 3 nvme 970 evo on my pc... and as I wrote all works perfectly.
> One of the 970 is boot drive connected on mobo m.2 socket... the other 2 are on a pcie double nvme adapter. All drives are recognised into bios directly. Hope this answer to your question.
> No need to install any driver because nvme is supported directly from mobo and bios.
> 
> EDIT: Performance of all 970 are as Sammy declare on specs... 3.5GB/s read and 2.5GB/s write.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Xiaomi Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk



Thanks, I will be picking one up then.


----------



## pschorr1123

Any X470 Taichi/ Ultimate owners out there new 2.00 bios available from Asrock's partner site: https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php


18.12.18
X470 Taichi - BIOS 2.00
JZ vorab BIOS (weitere Infos im Forum)
1. AGESA 1.0.0.6 eingefügt
2. Athlon 200GE CPU Overclocking


----------



## iNeri

pschorr1123 said:


> Any X470 Taichi/ Ultimate owners out there new 2.00 bios available from Asrock's partner site: https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php
> 
> 
> 18.12.18
> X470 Taichi - BIOS 2.00
> JZ vorab BIOS (weitere Infos im Forum)
> 1. AGESA 1.0.0.6 eingefügt
> 2. Athlon 200GE CPU Overclocking


I hope we're next.

Please Asrock


----------



## Dekaohtoura

pschorr1123 said:


> Any X470 Taichi/ Ultimate owners out there new 2.00 bios available from Asrock's partner site: https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php
> 
> 
> 18.12.18
> X470 Taichi - BIOS 2.00
> JZ vorab BIOS (weitere Infos im Forum)
> 1. AGESA 1.0.0.6 eingefügt
> 2. Athlon 200GE CPU Overclocking





iNeri said:


> I hope we're next.
> 
> Please Asrock


Fingers crossed.


----------



## 7hecouchpotato

smeroni68 said:


> I have 3 nvme 970 evo on my pc... and as I wrote all works perfectly.
> One of the 970 is boot drive connected on mobo m.2 socket... the other 2 are on a pcie double nvme adapter. All drives are recognised into bios directly. Hope this answer to your question.
> No need to install any driver because nvme is supported directly from mobo and bios.
> 
> EDIT: Performance of all 970 are as Sammy declare on specs... 3.5GB/s read and 2.5GB/s write.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Xiaomi Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk



Thanks for confirming smeroni. Which bios are you on?


----------



## smeroni68

7hecouchpotato said:


> Thanks for confirming smeroni. Which bios are you on?


4.81... waiting new on to test and see.


----------



## thomasck

Guys, atm Im running a 1800x with 3200 ram hynix a-die at 3133, can't go past it. 

Will it worth getting a sam bdie 4000 +mhz kit to squeeze some more performance?


----------



## pschorr1123

thomasck said:


> Guys, atm Im running a 1800x with 3200 ram hynix a-die at 3133, can't go past it.
> 
> Will it worth getting a sam bdie 4000 +mhz kit to squeeze some more performance?


Absolutely not unless you have piles of money lying around to burn, lol. $220 or more for B-Die kit vs $110 or less sale priced Hynix. You are lucky as I couldn't get my daughters hynix kit stable past 2800 even though it was a "3200" kit by Gskill.

Use that extra cash for a better GPU, Monitor, or save for Ryzen 3700X


----------



## numlock66

People I noticed that after some try to overclock memory something got corruptted, getting me erros on tests and reflashing bios I have been able to reach the desired clock, update trhough this steps here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...te-bios-correctly.html#/topics/1640394?page=1


----------



## Senniha

I made several complains to support and they sent me a bios with bug fixs but with no changelog its 4.82 i had no time to test it cos i moved and packed my pc.I saw today released x470 taichi new agesa so i expect soon to have a release.If someone wants 4.82 to test im happy to upload it.


----------



## Senniha

Here is 4.82.I haven't test it guys,my pc is packed moving town.


----------



## iNeri

Senniha said:


> Here is 4.82.I haven't test it guys,my pc is packed moving town.


Thanks bro. I will test it cause the bios released seems to be only for X470 and b450. Nothing for 300 series


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Senniha said:


> Here is 4.82.I haven't test it guys,my pc is packed moving town.


Tempting, but no...not yet, at least.

If Asrock don't deliver in a day or two, I might bite the bullet come Saturday.

Thank you for the info, in any case.


----------



## Senniha

Here is 4.82 link upload https://ufile.io/nr4iq


----------



## Senniha

We must push Support team to release more frequently bios,last bios upload was 4 months,taichi x470 got 5 bios updates since 4.81 x370 taichi got it.For sure we will get 1.0.0.6 but we need more care


----------



## smeroni68

iNeri said:


> Thanks bro. I will test it cause the bios released seems to be only for X470 and b450. Nothing for 300 series


Please, if you test it, let us know something about (good or bad news)! :thumb:


----------



## iNeri

smeroni68 said:


> Please, if you test it, let us know something about (good or bad news)! :thumb:


Sure, i give my feedback as soon i arrive home. In about 4 hours 

But the true test become in a few days after normal usage to see if the aleatory BSoT with Samsung Ic's is really fixed.


----------



## thomasck

pschorr1123 said:


> Absolutely not unless you have piles of money lying around to burn, lol. $220 or more for B-Die kit vs $110 or less sale priced Hynix. You are lucky as I couldn't get my daughters hynix kit stable past 2800 even though it was a "3200" kit by Gskill.
> 
> 
> 
> Use that extra cash for a better GPU, Monitor, or save for Ryzen 3700X


Better monitor done. Better gpu, not at this generation, maybe in the next one. CPU also, maybe 3XXX only if possible to run with x370 boards. 

The performance gain using a higher speed ram is not worth it? Can't find much opinions about people running ram at 4ghz to think about it.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

Senniha said:


> Here is 4.82.I haven't test it guys,my pc is packed moving town.


Anyone tried? I'm afraid of be the first one to kill my board! hahah, agesa 1.0.0.6?
@Senniha, Could you ask them to implement missing 3533mhz memory frequency?


----------



## DemonAk

Senniha said:


> Here is 4.82.I haven't test it guys,my pc is packed moving town.


i opened file in winhex and it's still agesa 1.0.0.4 =\


----------



## numlock66

DemonAk said:


> i opened file in winhex and it's still agesa 1.0.0.4 =\


Seems that they trace the bugs after change to new Agesa like x470 board, It had some versions fixing bugs before the BIOS 2.0 final version with Agesa 1.0.0.6.

Any of you have experienced issues when try to enter in bios? Black image displayed on screen? System is really in bios but no image screen. I notice that because pressing F10 and Enter system reboot (save and exit) and now Asrock logo appears on monitor. I am not on fast boot mode, and this happen with an Radeon RX 480 8gb, and an Radeon RX 460 2gb, never tried an Nvidia Card.


----------



## GamesBRs

Friends, I tested Bios 4.82, let's go to the impressions:

Before, my Kit: 2700X + Memory Samsung B-Die (8GBx2) 16GB 3600Mhz.

Comments:

* Agesa continues in 1.0.0.4 as well as in Bios 4.81
* There was a simple overhaul of the main menu so that it kept more clear and organized some options that were once strange and had no logic. The menu now contains exactly what you need without any repeated or useless options.
* Now outside the XMP profile, there is a suggestion profile of Asrock for your memory (It was not something useful for me, but I found it interesting).
* There is now an option from which you are able to see XMP timings information from your ram. (Interesting).
* There was a small implementation in the configuration profile of the fan cooler.
* Reformulation and better organization of Boot menu (Nothing amazing)
* PBO is still absent from automatic overclocking.

Performance:

* Before, I already did a stress test so that it was possible to know if my system is 100% stable

I was able to set my memory up to 3466Mhz stable at 4.81, I have not yet tested 3600Mhz. In these Bios, the situation remained the same, that is, it did not worsen, but I still have to do more tests to see if there was any optimization.

My CPU overclocking remains the same, there have been no improvements or worsening.

I'm using SSD raids, and everything works just as before.

I noticed a slight improvement in training boot, memory seems to boot faster, nothing significant.

With this conclusion and seeing and that I already had my best performance in Bios 4.81, I can say that Bios 4.82 is slightly improved 4.81 in the interface and with corrections of a few bugs without compromise of performance.

It's already the best Bios for my system so far.
I'll run more tests to see if I can get improvements and notice here if there is any news of this story.


----------



## iNeri

Yup, this is a 4.81 bios with bug fixes wich its pretty good. If no random BSoT this is a winner bios.

I leave a few test:

AIDA RUN 1










AIDA RUN 2










With this config it boots without problems, No cold boot. And boot very fast vs agesa 1.0.0.2 or below.

3400 memory strap+102 bclk = 3466 mhz.










Memory stress test meanwhile playing .flac files. No cuts or weird things


----------



## GamesBRs

iNeri said:


> Yup, this is a 4.81 bios with bug fixes wich its pretty good. If no random BSoT this is a winner bios.
> 
> I leave a few test:
> 
> AIDA RUN 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA RUN 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this config it boots without problems, No cold boot. And boot very fast vs agesa 1.0.0.2 or below.
> 
> 3400 memory strap+102 bclk = 3466 mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory stress test meanwhile playing .flac files. No cuts or weird things



I decided to test your profile on my machine. From what I saw, you used 3466Mhz Fast timmings at 3400 + 102BCLK. Making the proper adaptations in the automatic Overclock of my CPU that has the Chip different from yours ... I only had to put my memory in 1.43v to get its stable configuration.

I played Battefield V for hours and no problem.

This Bios needs too much analysis, but it looks promising.

*Note:

Saved profiles now fully load their settings.


----------



## Senniha

Hello, guys.I tested 4.82.Its improved 4.81,more friendly settings, information about memory,xpm profile about memory.Fixed save profiles.I haven't test it in full stability cos i unpacked my pc at 3.00am.Most of my complains to Support team have been fixed. Expect more memory profiles,stilts as i asked them to implement but as i see they are in the right path adding default xmp Corsair lpx.Please report back your findings to support team and screen shots as i did before .Help them giving the directios we need in our bios I havent test P state oc as i have 2600x.I usually offset -0.81 and disable PBO to reduce temperature.Please report back to support team with your findings, requests, problems,
[email protected]


----------



## Senniha

As far as performance its the same as 4.81 for me.I'm hitting my rated speed 3333 corsair lpx Samsung b-die but i have tight timings as i could.


----------



## thomasck

No luck here, reverted to 4.81. 

Not booting with previous configuration, 3950mhz/3133mhz.

1800x / vengeance 3200 led

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Senniha

What you mean no booting,does it recognises your ssd? Disable fast boot and enable the above option called CSM.


----------



## thomasck

Senniha said:


> What you mean no booting,does it recognises your ssd? Disable fast boot and enable the above option called CSM.


What I've meant is after exiting the bios it tries 3x to boot, and when boot to windows is all stock. Back to bios, set again 3950 3133, again tries to boot, cycle 3 times (on, off, on off, on off by itself), and boots to windows again with stock values. 

Like wrong config.

Nevermind gonna stick with 4.81, got sick of this Taichi long time ago. Hopefully gonna upgrade to 3rd gen.


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> What I've meant is after exiting the bios it tries 3x to boot, and when boot to windows is all stock. Back to bios, set again 3950 3133, again tries to boot, cycle 3 times (on, off, on off, on off by itself), and boots to windows again with stock values.
> 
> Like wrong config.
> 
> Nevermind gonna stick with 4.81, got sick of this Taichi long time ago. Hopefully gonna upgrade to 3rd gen.


May be 4.82 bios dont have the optimized parameters or fixes for Hynix or micron ICs. Only for Samsung ICs, Like 4.81 bios dont have bug fixes for Samsung memory. (BSoT alleatory)


----------



## Jspinks020

Get the Ripjaws kit or something....looks to be on sale...it will probably run it assuming maybe. we all should be no less than 3200 at this point.


----------



## thomasck

Gonna wait for a full upgrade, mobo cpu ram.. maybe on 3rd gen if worth it, let's see. I'd really like to get another mobo but now is too late..

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5hogun

Jspinks020 said:


> Get the Ripjaws kit or something....looks to be on sale...it will probably run it assuming maybe. we all should be no less than 3200 at this point.


Ripjaws are hynix, and 16 gb sticks of hynix still cant run 3200. Also, if you manually enter all the timings, theres no reason why your ram shouldnt run the same as before on 3.81.


----------



## thomasck

5hogun said:


> Ripjaws are hynix, and 16 gb sticks of hynix still cant run 3200. Also, if you manually enter all the timings, theres no reason why your ram shouldnt run the same as before on 3.81.


Enlighten my way then and give me some tips to get a hynix H5AN8G8N?FR-TFC (is AFR, after updating Thaiphoon is reporting ?FR) running sable at 3200. Before 4.81 was not possible to run not even at 2933, and now I run stable at 3133 atm. It boots at 3200 but I get some crashes, even with more voltage and some +0.0150 offset.. 

DRAM Calculator? Does not work for me. Nothing that I got from it makes the pc to boot.

Maximum that I could do was tightening the timings, any change in the secondary results a shutdown straight off the bios

14 15 15 15 30


Spoiler















16 18 18 18 36



Spoiler


----------



## garych

So 5.10 bios with 1.0.0.6 AGESA is out for our board, anyone testing that thing?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

garych said:


> So 5.10 bios with 1.0.0.6 AGESA is out for our board, anyone testing that thing?


Will report in about half an hour...hopefully.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

So, basically it's the 4.82 BIOS with AGESA 1006 support.

Everything worked as it should, fan training-profiling-curve is very handy (though very ugly), system seems stable.

Hope there is something to gain from further "exploring" the new cpu/ram options, but that will take some time to find out.


----------



## LeoMiami

mmm... i will hold 5.1 bios until more test are done


----------



## jasonchou519

ASRock just released the PI 1006 BIOS for X370 Taichi. Cheers!


----------



## jasonchou519

iNeri said:


> I hope we're next.
> 
> Please Asrock


The PI 1006 BIOS for X370 Taichi is just released. Please check official website.


----------



## thomasck

No changes here with 5.1. The power off/on when I set ram to 3133 still happening, and lower performance (around 250-300mb) on L1 L2 with Aida memory benchmark. 


Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

jasonchou519 said:


> The PI 1006 BIOS for X370 Taichi is just released. Please check official website.


Thanks, So, Asrock didnt lie to us after all  Weird :v

And yes, is basically 4.82 with agesa 6 

I did a few test:

AIDA run1 










AIDA run 2










Cinebench










CPUZ










Pretty much the same.


----------



## pschorr1123

thomasck said:


> Enlighten my way then and give me some tips to get a hynix H5AN8G8N?FR-TFC (is AFR, after updating Thaiphoon is reporting ?FR) running sable at 3200. Before 4.81 was not possible to run not even at 2933, and now I run stable at 3133 atm. It boots at 3200 but I get some crashes, even with more voltage and some +0.0150 offset..
> 
> DRAM Calculator? Does not work for me. Nothing that I got from it makes the pc to boot.
> 
> Maximum that I could do was tightening the timings, any change in the secondary results a shutdown straight off the bios
> 
> 14 15 15 15 30
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 18 18 18 36
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I'm no expert and I don't think you get that hynix get stable any faster but you can try tweaking the cad bus settings. Hynix likes all 20 vs default 24 and different RTT park like 60. 3133 Hynix is damn good. My daughters can't get past 2800 and my brothers Hynix kit is set @ 2933 but randomly crashes every 30 days.


----------



## pschorr1123

@iNeri are the manual PBO options still available in this new 5.10 bios or is it gone? I read over on the CH7 forums that it was renamed on the x470 but omitted on the X370 boards. Also Does this bios have the Samsung IC fixes?


----------



## thomasck

Gonna try these. Funny I can pass memtest86 with 15 16 16 16 30 but can't run 3200 18 20 20 20 44, for example. Just relaxed the timing bit more and left memtest86 running. When back home will see what's going on and play with those settings you've mentioned. Thanks! 

I'm reeeeealy willing to get higher speed ram for Xmas, dunno. Every time I'm about to pay i change my mind.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

thomasck said:


> Gonna try these. Funny I can pass memtest86 with 15 16 16 16 30 but can't run 3200 18 20 20 20 44, for example. Just relaxed the timing bit more and left memtest86 running. When back home will see what's going on and play with those settings you've mentioned. Thanks!
> 
> I'm reeeeealy willing to get higher speed ram for Xmas, dunno. Every time I'm about to pay i change my mind.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk



Keep in mind most users top out @3466 cl14 on this board with B-dies. Other than the AIDA benchmark I do not really think you will notice the difference esp since you are already @ 3133. The gains that Ryzen gets from the faster IF / Mem speeds drops off after 3000-3200. Also B4 dropping your hard earned cash maybe wait for the 10nm Samsung ICs used by Gskill to ship. If anything maybe that will drop the price of 20nm b-dies down.


----------



## GamesBRs

Dekaohtoura said:


> So, basically it's the 4.82 BIOS with AGESA 1006 support.
> 
> Everything worked as it should, fan training-profiling-curve is very handy (though very ugly), system seems stable.
> 
> Hope there is something to gain from further "exploring" the new cpu/ram options, but that will take some time to find out.


It's what it seems, I have the same impression.


----------



## iNeri

pschorr1123 said:


> @iNeri are the manual PBO options still available in this new 5.10 bios or is it gone? I read over on the CH7 forums that it was renamed on the x470 but omitted on the X370 boards. Also Does this bios have the Samsung IC fixes?


Hi. Unfortunately manual PBO still missing  

I dont know if Samsung IC´s optimization or fixes are present cause i cant pass MemTest5 anymore. I try 2 times with diferent RTT and CAD_BUS no luck.

When i back home i´ll try diferent votalges and PROCodt.


----------



## GamesBRs

iNeri said:


> Hi. Unfortunately manual PBO still missing
> 
> I dont know if Samsung IC´s optimization or fixes are present cause i cant pass MemTest5 anymore. I try 2 times with diferent RTT and CAD_BUS no luck.
> 
> When i back home i´ll try diferent votalges and PROCodt.


For me it's fixed, I got 3400Mhz and 3466Mhz stable, but it has one detail: I applied the configuration in Bios, went to Windows and did the tests and it was not stable. As I solved: I applied the configuration, I logged into Windows and shut down the machine and booted again, now finally stable.
Please try again, but turn off the computer after entering the first Windows that is applied. I know, kind of weird, but it was stable for me after that. :blinksmil

My setup for Bios:
Voltage: 1.43v


----------



## iNeri

GamesBRs said:


> For me it's fixed, I got 3400Mhz and 3466Mhz stable, but it has one detail: I applied the configuration in Bios, went to Windows and did the tests and it was not stable. As I solved: I applied the configuration, I logged into Windows and shut down the machine and booted again, now finally stable.
> Please try again, but turn off the computer after entering the first Windows that is applied. I know, kind of weird, but it was stable for me after that. :blinksmil
> 
> My setup for Bios:
> Voltage: 1.43v


Thanks for the advice. I will try that and report.



Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik

I was running on an older 4.60 bios (lots of problems with 4.80 and didn't have the courage to play with beta bios versions) and this new one seems to have fixed a lot of issues I had.

The most annoying ones were:

1/ Black screen on reboot
2/ Random boot failure as my sound card (Asus Essence STX II) seem to be "stuck" during initialization process (it makes a distinctive "click" sound when it's in a good state)

It wasn't a straight upgrade process though, I couldn't boot into Windows until I manually set the timings and options of my memory (G.Skill Trident Z 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz). Appears to be all good now (fingers crossed).


----------



## Danesh_italiano

Running this board with ryzen 1200 (i am waiting 3000 on may next year ) on 4Ghz with 1.3875v and RAM @3200MHz CL14 (ripjaws samsung b-die) 100% stable and with cooler box. No bug or problem with cold boot etc with bios 4.40, 4.80, 4.81, 4.82 and 5.10. For me, NO any difference between these bios... 

Now one question, it is possible to set up the minimum voltage when idle? I've set 4 PState with the rest DISABLED and the lowest pstate is 1.6Ghz with 0.8v, BUT when idle on OS, the voltage drops until 0.3v and the voltage is too low, i can hear coil whine coming from the motherboard while moving the mouse. When fixing voltage to 0.8v, this coil whine is gone. There is a lot of options there, but i cant find anything related about the lowest vcore.

Cheers!


----------



## garych

For some reason when I start PC with 5.10 BIOS it will "shut down" after few seconds before POST screen with no error beeps, and then boots itself normally.
I used same settings as on older 3.20 BIOS, except now being able to use P-States properly. My OC is barely over stock with RAM at 2400 MHz, so not sure what's going on here.

Don't know if that's something I can or should fix.


----------



## thomasck

garych said:


> For some reason when I start PC with 5.10 BIOS it will "shut down" after few seconds before POST screen with no error beeps, and then boots itself normally.
> 
> I used same settings as on older 3.20 BIOS, except now being able to use P-States properly. My OC is barely over stock with RAM at 2400 MHz, so not sure what's going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if that's something I can or should fix.


Same issue here.. shuts down 3x before booting.. very weird! 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

garych said:


> For some reason when I start PC with 5.10 BIOS it will "shut down" after few seconds before POST screen with no error beeps, and then boots itself normally.
> I used same settings as on older 3.20 BIOS, except now being able to use P-States properly. My OC is barely over stock with RAM at 2400 MHz, so not sure what's going on here.
> 
> Don't know if that's something I can or should fix.


Also, after I disabled CSM and enabled Above 4G decoding, the CSM option is gone from Boot menu.



Spoiler


----------



## Senniha

5.10 is the 4.82 which i uploaded delayed i got it at 29/11/2018 from Asrock support team.As far as this updated agesa for my system its perfect as i get the best performance from my cpu and memory without too much effort,I use negative offset and tight my memory timings as i can.Disable PBO.I don't use p state oc cos i have 2600x.I tested BCLK oc at 102 and got it 3400cl14 stable but i had to reduce my negative offset, i really think its not really necessary to stress that much as i m gpu bottleneck with gtx1080.
So im really fine cant wait for the new ryzen 3000 7nm to get morrrrreeeee cores at 5ghz.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Just found it out...

My R1700 shows as 8/15...don't ask me why.

Turned SMT off, booted as 8/8, rebooted, SMT on...still 8/15.

Any ideas?


----------



## garych

Dekaohtoura said:


> Just found it out...
> 
> My R1700 shows as 8/15...don't ask me why.
> 
> Turned SMT off, booted as 8/8, rebooted, SMT on...still 8/15.
> 
> Any ideas?


where does it show that?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Task manager, CPU-z, Hwmonitor, cinebench.

It's hilarious, and a bit worrying.


----------



## LeoMiami

5.1 bios work ok, amazing it come with a ryzen specific xvm profile for my corsair memory, wouuuu 1 click 3200 Mhz cl16 stable xvm profile......


----------



## Dekaohtoura

LeoMiami said:


> 5.1 bios work ok, amazing it come with a ryzen specific xvm profile for my corsair memory, wouuuu 1 click 3200 Mhz cl16 stable xvm profile......


Your exact model/type, maybe some Taiphoon burner sshot?


----------



## jrcbandit

Not having any issues with 5.1 other than XFR 2.0 stuff with my 2700x. If I turn it to On instead of Auto, more stressful games cause a reboot like Assassin Creed Odyssey or Monster Hunter World even if my base clock is set to 100 default. I'm running at 103 clock now with XFR set to Auto, so I get around 4.05 Ghz all core boost and 4.35 single core boost using a slight negative voltage offset. With Bios 4.7 and manual PBO settings, I could get 4.15 Ghz all core stable, but every time I'd boot from a cold boot, it would take forever (like it was failing the initial bootup) and it would forget all manual PBO settings.


----------



## garych

garych said:


> For some reason when I start PC with 5.10 BIOS it will "shut down" after few seconds before POST screen with no error beeps, and then boots itself normally.
> I used same settings as on older 3.20 BIOS, except now being able to use P-States properly. My OC is barely over stock with RAM at 2400 MHz, so not sure what's going on here.
> 
> Don't know if that's something I can or should fix.


This short shutdown during boot happens only when PSU was turned off/disconnected from power outlet prior to starting up.


----------



## garych

I guess 5.10 is fine, just hope they'll release some fix for shutdown and CSM menu.


----------



## iNeri

GamesBRs said:


> For me it's fixed, I got 3400Mhz and 3466Mhz stable, but it has one detail: I applied the configuration in Bios, went to Windows and did the tests and it was not stable. As I solved: I applied the configuration, I logged into Windows and shut down the machine and booted again, now finally stable.
> Please try again, but turn off the computer after entering the first Windows that is applied. I know, kind of weird, but it was stable for me after that. :blinksmil
> 
> My setup for Bios:
> Voltage: 1.43v


Hi, i did pass TestMem5 again but only lowering RTTpark to 40 ohm from 48. At RZQ/6 all its fine, if i put RZQ/5 as agesa 4 and older its a no go for me anymore.


----------



## Senniha

Can you advize so more tweaks for me?im with b-die Corsair Lpx i only tight as low as its in stock 2133 copy paste all settings memory for 3333.The default XMP has lpx 3200.My settings are in attached file.Im gpu bottleneck but a i tried 102 bclk running 3400cl14 i saw no real gain in actual games.


----------



## GamesBRs

iNeri said:


> Hi, i did pass TestMem5 again but only lowering RTTpark to 40 ohm from 48. At RZQ/6 all its fine, if i put RZQ/5 as agesa 4 and older its a no go for me anymore.


I thank you for the feedback, here I was able to stabilize with RTTpark in 48ohm, but I decided to put your configuration up to see if we can create a parameter and:

Interesting to highlight:
* RTTpark to 40 worked well for my Samsung B-Die as well.
* I used 1.42v of voltage for stability in memory.
* a little less voltage in the SOC, but this really varies from CPU to CPU.
* ProcODT at 48Omh I could not boot, but at 53.3Ohms it works super well.

Overall, their timmings and subtimmings plus most of the general settings gave me stability.

We may have managed to start creating a good parameter for Samsung B-Die and frequencies above 3333Mhz for those top-of-the-line asrock motherboards in that Bios 

*Edit:

In that configuration there I used 3400 Mhz + BCLK 102, that is; 3466Mhz, but now it is trying to stabilize 3466Mhz + 100 BCLK, but it is not very easy, but I managed to reduce the number of errors in Mem Test 5 very soon, I think I will soon be able to stabilize 3466Mhz ... but it is much more sensitive than 3400Mhz. I think it's the limit of this motherboard at the moment...


----------



## thomasck

Some of us been here for more than a year, helping each others to achieve better numbers as possible with out x370. 

I wish you all happy xmas and new year to you all!


----------



## LeoMiami

Dekaohtoura said:


> Your exact model/type, maybe some Taiphoon burner sshot?




this is the memory, but i think asrock has included lots of memory kits in this bios xvm profiles, it includes voltage specific for each kit.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

LeoMiami said:


> this is the memory, but i think asrock has included lots of memory kits in this bios xvm profiles, it includes voltage specific for each kit.


Ok, TY...

Your original message was about a Corsair kit, and that got me curious. This is a completely different one.

Anyway, I tried using the "stored" profile for my LPX kit and I couldn't even post.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## thomasck

Dekaohtoura said:


> Ok, TY...
> 
> 
> 
> Your original message was about a Corsair kit, and that got me curious. This is a completely different one.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I tried using the "stored" profile for my LPX kit and I couldn't even post.
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!


I've tried that profile with a veangence led and didn't work, as I expected.. I wish I could understand all those secondary timings cause I feel once done properly it would work at 3200.. if I loose the primary timings by only 1 I got like 5 erros in memtest86, instead of 150 using 3200.. 3133 goes well even 15161616 instead of 16181818.. I mean, if it runs 3133 with tighter timings, why it wouldn't do 3200 with some loose or proper ones.. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoMiami

thomasck said:


> I've tried that profile with a veangence led and didn't work, as I expected.. I wish I could understand all those secondary timings cause I feel once done properly it would work at 3200.. if I loose the primary timings by only 1 I got like 5 erros in memtest86, instead of 150 using 3200.. 3133 goes well even 15161616 instead of 16181818.. I mean, if it runs 3133 with tighter timings, why it wouldn't do 3200 with some loose or proper ones..
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk





Dekaohtoura said:


> Ok, TY...
> 
> Your original message was about a Corsair kit, and that got me curious. This is a completely different one.
> 
> Anyway, I tried using the "stored" profile for my LPX kit and I couldn't even post.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


yeha is a g skill memory kit, but i think the bios is detecting the memory chip not the kit, is bizarre, but the xvm profile works really good, and the bios auto suggest it when i went to configure the mem.


----------



## LeoMiami

asrock taichi x370 bios 5.1 is cool and great in a bizarre way!!


----------



## jamexman

Well, the latest 5.10 broke 3200 mhz for me with my Corsair 16Gb kit, it detects as if it was the 32gb kit, CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 ver 4.31 kit, mine is the same sku but 16gb kit. Previous bios up to 4.80 3200mhz was fine (albeit had to put TRC to 75), however with 5.10 nothing works. Max I can get is 3066mhz. I'm emailing Asrock. I wish they would give us also more AMD CBS options to manipulate PBO like on Asus crosshair VII. Dang.


----------



## smeroni68

jamexman said:


> Well, the latest 5.10 broke 3200 mhz for me with my Corsair 16Gb kit, it detects as if it was the 32gb kit, CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 ver 4.31 kit, mine is the same sku but 16gb kit. Previous bios up to 4.80 3200mhz was fine (albeit had to put TRC to 75), however with 5.10 nothing works. Max I can get is 3066mhz. I'm emailing Asrock. I wish they would give us also more AMD CBS options to manipulate PBO like on Asus crosshair VII. Dang.


The preset you wrote is inside the bios, is not the detection of your ram kit. I'm using a crucial kit with micron chip and i have the same preset in the list as you reported... and my ram has no xmp profile... That's why i tell you to forget this preset and go with manual settings. 

Inviato dal mio Xiaomi Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dekaohtoura

jamexman said:


> Well, the latest 5.10 broke 3200 mhz for me with my Corsair 16Gb kit, it detects as if it was the 32gb kit, CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 ver 4.31 kit, mine is the same sku but 16gb kit. Previous bios up to 4.80 3200mhz was fine (albeit had to put TRC to 75), however with 5.10 nothing works. Max I can get is 3066mhz. I'm emailing Asrock. I wish they would give us also more AMD CBS options to manipulate PBO like on Asus crosshair VII. Dang.


Care to share your settings?

Mine is the dreaded CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 and whatever I may have tried, I couldn't get stable beyond 3000/16cas (I don't know...maybe 1.41V might work).

Even 3066/16 will be better.

I got it to work, but upon playing BF1 the whole system crashed...twice.

Right now, I'm on 3000-16-17-17-35-52-1T, 1.38V, 1.05V SoC


----------



## Jpe1701

So I had a really wierd thing happen when I updated to 5.10. I put everything back to default before I flashed and everything was fine. I did some benchmarks and ran some games and it was fine so I tried pbo and started getting blue screens. So I disabled pbo and the blue screens continued. Finally decided to check my RAM (ripjaws v 3200 c14 b-die) and when I went into the BIOS somehow it had gotten switched to an offset voltage of -.10. I never had any offset. I didn't overclock this time around because with pbo I really don't have to because I don't use my PC for anything very monumental but I know how to use an offset so I know it was nothing I did. I basically only enable xmp and enable pbo and bang I'm ready to go. So was it just me or did 5.10 do that to everyone?


----------



## Anasevia

quick question for anyone with a 2700x:
do any of these bioses for the X370 Taichi not have that high voltage bug in XFR mode? 

manual overclocking I can get 4.15ghz stable at 1.287v and full load will never go much above 73c.

however with the Taichi in XFR2 mode; the stupid thing pumps +1.35v in it for all core loads, regardless of offset or LLC; causing the full load clocks to plummet to barely 4ghz and temps to rocket past 75c on my U12s.


----------



## thomasck

Dekaohtoura said:


> Care to share your settings?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is the dreaded CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 and whatever I may have tried, I couldn't get stable beyond 3000/16cas (I don't know...maybe 1.41V might work).
> 
> 
> 
> Even 3066/16 will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> I got it to work, but upon playing BF1 the whole system crashed...twice.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm on 3000-16-17-17-35-52-1T, 1.38V, 1.05V SoC


I was having same issue in bf1 n bf5 after 20 minutes playing, upped dram to 1.365 + offset to 0.025 + soc 1.2 and worked.. my chip is also hynix but afr b-die 3200, now is set to 1615151530, if I set cl to 15 it goes 16 and if I set 14 it sits 15. However if I set 1.39ish gets unstable. This is weird, what's the difference in using 1.39ish straight and 1.365+0.025, cause in theory I end up with the same voltage 1.390v. LLC is also level 2.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamexman

smeroni68 said:


> The preset you wrote is inside the bios, is not the detection of your ram kit. I'm using a crucial kit with micron chip and i have the same preset in the list as you reported... and my ram has no xmp profile... That's why i tell you to forget this preset and go with manual settings.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Xiaomi Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Tried entering all my previous settings manually as you said and nothing, no boot. Bios broke definitely broke it. Even tried to relax them even more, nada.



Dekaohtoura said:


> Care to share your settings?
> 
> Mine is the dreaded CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 and whatever I may have tried, I couldn't get stable beyond 3000/16cas (I don't know...maybe 1.41V might work).
> 
> Even 3066/16 will be better.
> 
> I got it to work, but upon playing BF1 the whole system crashed...twice.
> 
> Right now, I'm on 3000-16-17-17-35-52-1T, 1.38V, 1.05V SoC


3066 mhz 16-18-18-36-54 1T, 1.350v soc auto. Hope it works for you. 3066 mhz better than nothing I guess...


----------



## smeroni68

jamexman said:


> Tried entering all my previous settings manually as you said and nothing, no boot. Bios broke definitely broke it. Even tried to relax them even more, nada.


That's quite strange, because I gained frequency speed with previous timings/subtimings on both Crucial kit (from 3066 to now 3133) and Corsair 3200 LPX C16 (this 32GB 2x16 memory kit is from my main PC on ASUS Prime x370 PRO, so I moved it temporary to Taichi to test).

I use on 3200LPX (Samsung B-die v4.31, fyi) the DRAM Calculator values (preset fast) and the ram is rock stable at CL14 at 1.365v voltage.

Maybe there is something other that prevent your mobo to boot correctly... have you overclocked CPU or is XFR stock? What about vsoc voltage? Just to know. Good luck mate.


----------



## pschorr1123

Dekaohtoura said:


> Care to share your settings?
> 
> Mine is the dreaded CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 and whatever I may have tried, I couldn't get stable beyond 3000/16cas (I don't know...maybe 1.41V might work).
> 
> Even 3066/16 will be better.
> 
> I got it to work, but upon playing BF1 the whole system crashed...twice.
> 
> Right now, I'm on 3000-16-17-17-35-52-1T, 1.38V, 1.05V SoC


You can increase your DRAM voltage up to 1.45 (just hit the "+" key a couple times and test for stability if not stable repeat) also you can up your SOC to 1.10. 1.2 is absolute max and most people experience negative scaling when above 1.1. I also like to run the SOC LLC @ 3 to prevent Vdroop on the IMC but your mileage may vary.

If that all fails you can try messing with the CAD bus settings. Default is 24,24,24,24 so try all 20s. RTT park default 48 (/7) so try RTT park 60(/5) This setting was really crucial in getting my daughters Hynix stable. At the default it get errors in Memtest HCL almost immediately out @2666.

However, since you are at 3000MTs you might have an easier time tightening your timings like the other "lucky" Hynix user on here who is [email protected] 15,16,16,16. Lower Mem speed at tighter timings will out perform faster mem speed at very loose timings most of the time. You will have to benchmark the apps/ games you use most often to see which is better for your use case.

EDIT: RTT park 48 = RZQ/6 not 7


----------



## thomasck

I think I've got good news for these hynix afr 3200.. Let me test more, before posting anything..

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dekaohtoura

thomasck said:


> I was having same issue in bf1 n bf5 after 20 minutes playing, upped dram to 1.365 + offset to 0.025 + soc 1.2 and worked.. my chip is also hynix but afr b-die 3200, now is set to 1615151530, if I set cl to 15 it goes 16 and if I set 14 it sits 15. However if I set 1.39ish gets unstable. This is weird, what's the difference in using 1.39ish straight and 1.365+0.025, cause in theory I end up with the same voltage 1.390v. LLC is also level 2.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk





jamexman said:


> Tried entering all my previous settings manually as you said and nothing, no boot. Bios broke definitely broke it. Even tried to relax them even more, nada.
> 
> 
> 
> 3066 mhz 16-18-18-36-54 1T, 1.350v soc auto. Hope it works for you. 3066 mhz better than nothing I guess...





pschorr1123 said:


> You can increase your DRAM voltage up to 1.45 (just hit the "+" key a couple times and test for stability if not stable repeat) also you can up your SOC to 1.10. 1.2 is absolute max and most people experience negative scaling when above 1.1. I also like to run the SOC LLC @ 3 to prevent Vdroop on the IMC but your mileage may vary.
> 
> If that all fails you can try messing with the CAD bus settings. Default is 24,24,24,24 so try all 20s. RTT park default 48 (/7) so try RTT park 60(/5) This setting was really crucial in getting my daughters Hynix stable. At the default it get errors in Memtest HCL almost immediately out @2666.
> 
> However, since you are at 3000MTs you might have an easier time tightening your timings like the other "lucky" Hynix user on here who is [email protected] 15,16,16,16. Lower Mem speed at tighter timings will out perform faster mem speed at very loose timings most of the time. You will have to benchmark the apps/ games you use most often to see which is better for your use case.
> 
> EDIT: RTT park 48 = RZQ/6 not 7


Thank you all for your input and suggestions.

I'll give (some of) them a go or two, just for experiment's sake.




thomasck said:


> I think I've got good news for these hynix afr 3200.. Let me test more, before posting anything..
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


We'll be eagerly waiting!


----------



## thomasck

Well, I'm still testing everything, but so far what I achieved is, PUBG, BF1 and BF5 running butter smooth, no crashes or freezes. SuperPi 32mb, TestMem5 no errors. Aida reporting much, much better numbers. Cinebench freezes in the 1st run in early stage let's say after 10-15 seconds.

VDDCR_SoC is around 1.1563V and DRAM is around 1.424V, I'm concerned about running like this 24/7 but so far from what I've read it SHOULD be fine. 

Primary timings "can" be tight a little bit, will try it soon, not today, as the same for the secondary ones. First I need to figure out what voltage I can run this safely, maybe 1.45V for 24/7? 

No, I didn't follow DRAM Calc numbers completely, as it has never worked for me, not even for a boot to Windows, however I compared some of it's numbers to the one set by XMP and some others I've found around the forums and changed a thing here and there. Some others I just changed from auto to the value itself if they were the same when looking at DRAM Calc and Ryzen Timings Checker. 

Any Bus Cad change leaded to black screen straight away. 

After one year that is the first time I'm running these CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 "stable" at 3200. I say "stable" cause if I want to find instability I will find. Like running OCCT which even with everything stock crashes the PC. 



Spoiler















EDIT

Downclocked cpu to 3.9 and no crash in Cinebench, 5 runs and got average of 1645-53 .

Set cpu back to 3.95, pushed vcore, offset, cpu soc, no effect, Cinebench freezing whole system in the 1st run just a little bit further than before. 

Dunno what's going on, looks like I can't have one bird on each hand. 

When looking at the windows task manager it reports some cpu clock fluctuations, even under load, 3.56..3.85..3.91.. Never 3.95 fixed, why, why for god's sake is fluctuating? Coolnquiet is disabled. Maybe some CBS options (which shouldn't) are creating some interference?


----------



## pschorr1123

thomasck said:


> Well, I'm still testing everything, but so far what I achieved is, PUBG, BF1 and BF5 running butter smooth, no crashes or freezes. SuperPi 32mb, TestMem5 no errors. Aida reporting much, much better numbers. Cinebench freezes in the 3rd run.
> 
> VDDCR_SoC is around 1.1563V and DRAM is around 1.424V, I'm concerned about running like this 24/7 but so far from what I've read it SHOULD be fine.
> 
> Primary timings can be tight a little big, will try it soon, not today, as the same for the secondary ones. First I need to figure out what voltage I can run this safely, maybe 1.45V for 24/7?
> 
> After one year that is the first time I'm running these CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 "stable" at 3200. I say "stable" cause if I want to find instability I will find. Like running OCCT which even with everything stock crashes the PC.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Downclocked cpu to 3.9 and no crash in Cinebench.


Congrats, I just wanted to point out that your RAM latency went up over 4ns which will hurt your fps more than the infinity fabric running 33mhz faster will help. Still very good results with Hynix and others struggling with Hynix should look at your settings to get them off in the right direction.

EDIT: Some of the added latency may be due to you lowering your CPU speed. Maybe post an Aida Screen with CPU @ same speed as in your 3133 screenshots


----------



## thomasck

pschorr1123 said:


> Congrats, I just wanted to point out that your RAM latency went up over 4ns which will hurt your fps more than the infinity fabric running 33mhz faster will help. Still very good results with Hynix and others struggling with Hynix should look at your settings to get them off in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Some of the added latency may be due to you lowering your CPU speed. Maybe post an Aida Screen with CPU @ same speed as in your 3133 screenshots


Thanks! I "think" (not really hopeful about this) I'm walking very slowly towards the right direction. 

Yes, I've noticed the increase of latency in numbers but I didn't notice anything while gaming. 

That's the part I'm talking about in the very beginning of what I wrote, primary and secondary timings "can" (read might be possible) be lowered in order to get this latency down a bit. The screenshot was taken at 3.95, in the second one you circled in red. Tight timings will help with this, perhaps. 

Tomorrow is another day, let's see how it goes with memtest86. 

I'll report back tomorrow.

EDIT 2

No errors after almost 10 hours of memtest86,

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoMiami

Anasevia said:


> quick question for anyone with a 2700x:
> do any of these bioses for the X370 Taichi not have that high voltage bug in XFR mode?
> 
> manual overclocking I can get 4.15ghz stable at 1.287v and full load will never go much above 73c.
> 
> however with the Taichi in XFR2 mode; the stupid thing pumps +1.35v in it for all core loads, regardless of offset or LLC; causing the full load clocks to plummet to barely 4ghz and temps to rocket past 75c on my U12s.


XFR2 mode only work ok in X470 chipset, never use it in x370 just like you say it pump too much voltage


----------



## iNeri

LeoMiami said:


> XFR2 mode only work ok in X470 chipset, never use it in x370 just like you say it pump too much voltage


Not true. XFR2 its working great since bios 4.40. The thing is after agesa 1.0.0.4 of 4.80/4.81 bios AMD has removed "manual PBO" so we cannot do tunning to voltage.

Just config PBO to "auto" and this way the bios dont overvolt our CPU.

BTW, i test bios 5.10 and no problems at all, no aleatory BSoT, no app or games crashing whatsoever.

Very stable bios so far after tunning RAM with proper RTT and PROCodt.


----------



## schubaltz

I got to say. After a handful of disappointments I had with asrock's bios in the past, 5.1 is by far the best bios I've tried since 3.2. Was able to oc my ram at 3400mhz c14 stable up from 3333mhz with bios 3.20 and my cpu overclock is running fine as well with no anomalies.


----------



## Art385

thomasck said:


> Well, I'm still testing everything, but so far what I achieved is, PUBG, BF1 and BF5 running butter smooth, no crashes or freezes. SuperPi 32mb, TestMem5 no errors. Aida reporting much, much better numbers. Cinebench freezes in the 1st run in early stage let's say after 10-15 seconds.
> 
> VDDCR_SoC is around 1.1563V and DRAM is around 1.424V, I'm concerned about running like this 24/7 but so far from what I've read it SHOULD be fine.
> 
> Primary timings "can" be tight a little bit, will try it soon, not today, as the same for the secondary ones. First I need to figure out what voltage I can run this safely, maybe 1.45V for 24/7?
> 
> No, I didn't follow DRAM Calc numbers completely, as it has never worked for me, not even for a boot to Windows, however I compared some of it's numbers to the one set by XMP and some others I've found around the forums and changed a thing here and there. Some others I just changed from auto to the value itself if they were the same when looking at DRAM Calc and Ryzen Timings Checker.
> 
> Any Bus Cad change leaded to black screen straight away.
> 
> After one year that is the first time I'm running these CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 "stable" at 3200. I say "stable" cause if I want to find instability I will find. Like running OCCT which even with everything stock crashes the PC.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Downclocked cpu to 3.9 and no crash in Cinebench, 5 runs and got average of 1645-53 .
> 
> Set cpu back to 3.95, pushed vcore, offset, cpu soc, no effect, Cinebench freezing whole system in the 1st run just a little bit further than before.
> 
> Dunno what's going on, looks like I can't have one bird on each hand.
> 
> When looking at the windows task manager it reports some cpu clock fluctuations, even under load, 3.56..3.85..3.91.. Never 3.95 fixed, why, why for god's sake is fluctuating? Coolnquiet is disabled. Maybe some CBS options (which shouldn't) are creating some interference?


I can run my hynix afr corsair 3000 [email protected] CL14-18-18-36 1T or 3400 Cl16-18-18-36 1T rock stable both at 1.4v with GD OFF, PD OFF 1000% hcl tested. 3400 is little bit faster but 3200 is so much smother in windows. If you want my settings I will post them when I get back home. With 3200 MHz I get ~74ns latency and with 3400 ~72.5ns. My CPU is 1600x and my taichi is on 5.1.


----------



## thomasck

Art385 said:


> I can run my hynix afr corsair 3000 [email protected] CL14-18-18-36 1T or 3400 Cl16-18-18-36 1T rock stable both at 1.4v with GD OFF, PD OFF 1000% hcl tested. 3400 is little bit faster but 3200 is so much smother in windows. If you want my settings I will post them when I get back home. With 3200 MHz I get ~74ns latency and with 3400 ~72.5ns. My CPU is 1600x and my taichi is on 5.1.


That would be very nice from you! Waiting for that! Thanks! 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Art385 said:


> I can run my hynix afr corsair 3000 [email protected] CL14-18-18-36 1T or 3400 Cl16-18-18-36 1T rock stable both at 1.4v with GD OFF, PD OFF 1000% hcl tested. 3400 is little bit faster but 3200 is so much smother in windows. If you want my settings I will post them when I get back home. With 3200 MHz I get ~74ns latency and with 3400 ~72.5ns. My CPU is 1600x and my taichi is on 5.1.


Definitely post them!


----------



## Anasevia

LeoMiami said:


> XFR2 mode only work ok in X470 chipset, never use it in x370 just like you say it pump too much voltage


thanks for the reply. I had a feeling it was something along those lines. further knowledge.. wow. well this is why you guys are a gem. thanks! Won't bother you further.


----------



## Art385

This is my settings for 3.2 and 3.4 GHz. This are stable, but I will try to tighten things up a bit because TestMem5 is super fast in testing stability compared to hci memtest


----------



## pschorr1123

@iNeri, Can you tell me if some of the bugs from previous bios are fixed in 5.10? Such as not being able to save your CBS profile when you load it you have to reenter everything such as PBO, Power supply Voltage, Channel interleaving, Bankgroupswap, etc. And the memory performance Nerf when using manual OC like 25% less performance @ same memory timing strap

5.1 sounds tempting but since Asrock has set the bar so low with the last several releases I'm a bit hesitant. Also do you still get 4.325 single and 4.1ish all core with PBO enabled? or has that been nerfed too?

Thanks


----------



## pschorr1123

iNeri said:


> Not true. XFR2 its working great since bios 4.40. The thing is after agesa 1.0.0.4 of 4.80/4.81 bios AMD has removed "manual PBO" so we cannot do tunning to voltage.
> 
> Just config PBO to "auto" and this way the bios dont overvolt our CPU.
> 
> BTW, i test bios 5.10 and no problems at all, no aleatory BSoT, no app or games crashing whatsoever.
> 
> Very stable bios so far after tunning RAM with proper RTT and PROCodt.


rep +1 Chipset has nothing to do with XFR, PBO, or memory since all of that is integrated on the CPU package.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Art385 said:


> This is my settings for 3.2 and 3.4 GHz. This are stable, but I will try to tighten things up a bit because TestMem5 is super fast in testing stability compared to hci memtest


Thank you very much for the settings.

Cas14? For Hynix AFRs?

I'm impressed!

I'll try them ASAP and report back!

edit:

Nah...wouldn't even post.

Tried same values with cas16, same result.


----------



## iNeri

pschorr1123 said:


> @iNeri, Can you tell me if some of the bugs from previous bios are fixed in 5.10? Such as not being able to save your CBS profile when you load it you have to reenter everything such as PBO, Power supply Voltage, Channel interleaving, Bankgroupswap, etc. And the memory performance Nerf when using manual OC like 25% less performance @ same memory timing strap
> 
> 5.1 sounds tempting but since Asrock has set the bar so low with the last several releases I'm a bit hesitant. Also do you still get 4.325 single and 4.1ish all core with PBO enabled? or has that been nerfed too?
> 
> Thanks


Hi bro.

Restore profile is working now. I dont have the detail of those options as i dont use it 

Performance nerf on memory when OCing manually is fixed since 4.80/4.81/4.82 bios. No problem anymore.

Cinebench and IBT avx 4 give me 4075-4100 mhz on full load, games 4150-4300 with bclk at 102 and undervolt at -.05v


----------



## Art385

After posting this screen I saw that taichi messes with timings Trdrdsd trdrddd are different in windows 8 and 2 instead of 5 & 5 thats why I could not get 14-17-17. Needed to clear cmos couple of time and proper settings now sticks. I drop down cad bus drive strength to 20 ohm form 24 ohm and got this  Yup these are Corsair Vengeance LPX red ver. 5.30


----------



## garych

So I've decided to make slight OC of my 4DIMM 2400MHz Hynix MFR to 2666, and after trying to use settings suggested by DRAM calculator, it always failed.
I ditched the manual setting of the options that were not included in 2400MHz XMP Profile and manually set only those that were included with XMP. Everything else set to Auto. 
It worked successfully and stable at 1.2v .
But I'm a bit worried about Termination Block resistance that my motherboard chose automatically.
Is it OK to have RttWr at 120 and RttPark at 240? Any suggestions for the rest of the settings?


----------



## thomasck

No luck with your settings @Art385, but thanks anyway for posting them!

Can anyone tell me where are the options XFR, PBO? I just can't find them anywhere.

EDIT

Pushed 3333 with same settings of the previous page, stable cinebench, memtest etc, gonna try games very soon..










EDIT 2

Nah, 3333 was just asking too much. Gonna stick with 3200 and try to tight the timings a bit.


----------



## pschorr1123

thomasck said:


> No luck with your settings @Art385, but thanks anyway for posting them!
> 
> Can anyone tell me where are the options XFR, PBO? I just can't find them anywhere.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Pushed 3333 with same settings of the previous page, stable cinebench, memtest etc, gonna try games very soon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 2
> 
> Nah, 3333 was just asking too much. Gonna stick with 3200 and try to tight the timings a bit.


They only appear on the CBS/ NBIO common options if you have a 2000 series X CPU otherwise it will be hidden.
However it may be renamed in the 5.10 bios


----------



## thomasck

That's why I was not finding  thanks! 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

iNeri said:


> Hi bro.
> 
> Restore profile is working now. I dont have the detail of those options as i dont use it
> 
> Performance nerf on memory when OCing manually is fixed since 4.80/4.81/4.82 bios. No problem anymore.
> 
> Cinebench and IBT avx 4 give me 4075-4100 mhz on full load, games 4150-4300 with bclk at 102 and undervolt at -.05v


Thanks, I saw that you had to lower your RTT park from 48 to 40 on this bios @3466. Do you think that will be necessary for B-dies at lower memory straps ie: 3200 14,14,14,14,28,42?

Thanks again


----------



## pschorr1123

thomasck said:


> That's why I was not finding  thanks!
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


NP, I did the same thing on my daughters 2600 build, lol!


----------



## LeoMiami

Anasevia said:


> thanks for the reply. I had a feeling it was something along those lines. further knowledge.. wow. well this is why you guys are a gem. thanks! Won't bother you further.





iNeri said:


> Not true. XFR2 its working great since bios 4.40. The thing is after agesa 1.0.0.4 of 4.80/4.81 bios AMD has removed "manual PBO" so we cannot do tunning to voltage.
> 
> Just config PBO to "auto" and this way the bios dont overvolt our CPU.
> 
> BTW, i test bios 5.10 and no problems at all, no aleatory BSoT, no app or games crashing whatsoever.
> 
> Very stable bios so far after tunning RAM with proper RTT and PROCodt.


this guy know a little more, check the solution so XFR2 dont pump too much voltage, i dont overclock, i have too much cpu with 2700x i try to consume less energy so it get silent.


----------



## virpz

Did they fixed the clock generator for 12nm ?


----------



## polkfan

Trying not to laugh but i updated to 5.1 and i can't use auto profiles as it states its 32GB of memory and my system will simply reboot 3 times and set my memory to 2133mhz right not i'm running as that compared to 4.81 which was perfect. Now when i find free time i have to figure out how to fix this! 

I actually was trying to show my friend how easy it was to update your bios and this happen was kind of funny!


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Trying not to laugh but i updated to 5.1 and i can't use auto profiles as it states its 32GB of memory and my system will simply reboot 3 times and set my memory to 2133mhz right not i'm running as that compared to 4.81 which was perfect. Now when i find free time i have to figure out how to fix this!
> 
> I actually was trying to show my friend how easy it was to update your bios and this happen was kind of funny!


I think you've already figured out that this profile is just a random preset for some specific memory kit, everyone have the same one with 5.10.

I was surprised as well when I first installed 5.10, like holy crap did they really find the 3200 profile with those timings for my weak ass 2400mhz kit that will work at just 1.35v, and then I saw that it's not even for 4x8gb kit .

Still tried to boot one time with it.


----------



## garych

Finally pinned down what was causing the short shutdown on start from turned off PSU on 5.10 bios.

It was because of having CPU_OPT fan in DC mode.

That'd never happened in 3.20, and also the other fan header that has manual PWM/DC switch (chassis fan 3) doesn't lead to such behavior while being set to DC mode, so I just switched my 3-pin fan to that header.

Otherwise 5.10 seems like a solid working bios.


----------



## iNeri

LeoMiami said:


> this guy know a little more, check the solution so XFR2 dont pump too much voltage, i dont overclock, i have too much cpu with 2700x i try to consume less energy so it get silent.


Also we can use negative offset voltage to avoid 1.5v spikes. I have -0.044v and i have 1.475 spikes con LLC5 wich is the softest on this board.



virpz said:


> Did they fixed the clock generator for 12nm ?


I didnt test but i dont think they fixed. 104 bclk with a 2700x its almost imposible xd. 4.52 Ghz boost.



garych said:


> Finally pinned down what was causing the short shutdown on start from turned off PSU on 5.10 bios.
> 
> It was because of having CPU_OPT fan in DC mode.
> 
> That'd never happened in 3.20, and also the other fan header that has manual PWM/DC switch (chassis fan 3) doesn't lead to such behavior while being set to DC mode, so I just switched my 3-pin fan to that header.
> 
> Otherwise 5.10 seems like a solid working bios.


Nice finding, i dont have such problem cause i have all my fans on PWM mode.


----------



## jamexman

Well, I solved my problem not being able to run my Corsair 16gb 3200mhz kit with bios 5.10. I used Ryzen Dram calculator and all is fine now. Matter of fact. Even better, I'm running with the fast preset, with even tighter timings than before and fully stable. I was able to see my Corsair ram kit is the LPX Vengeance 8GBx2 Ver. 5.39. You need to look at it physically on the white sticker to see what "ver" number is it, as that would tell you what chip you have (my case was Hynix MFR), so you can enter the appropiate values in the calculator. 

Just a reminder for corsair versions: 
Ver4.31 = Samsung 8GBit B-Die
Ver5.32 = Hynix 8Gbit CFR (they are probably either AFR or MFR, though)
Ver5.39 = Hynix 8GBit MFR
Ver5.30 = Hynix 8Gbit AFR

Just sharing what Dram calculator told me based on my ver 5.39 in case you would like to try the settings.


----------



## garych

jamexman said:


> Well, I solved my problem not being able to run my Corsair 16gb 3200mhz kit with bios 5.10. I used Ryzen Dram calculator and all is fine now. Matter of fact. Even better, I'm running with the fast preset, with even tighter timings than before and fully stable. I was able to see my Corsair ram kit is the LPX Vengeance 8GBx2 Ver. 5.39. You need to look at it physically on the white sticker to see what "ver" number is it, as that would tell you what chip you have (my case was Hynix MFR), so you can enter the appropiate values in the calculator.
> 
> Just a reminder for corsair versions:
> Ver4.31 = Samsung 8GBit B-Die
> Ver5.32 = Hynix 8Gbit CFR (they are probably either AFR or MFR, though)
> Ver5.39 = Hynix 8GBit MFR
> Ver5.30 = Hynix 8Gbit AFR
> 
> Just sharing what Dram calculator told me based on my ver 5.39 in case you would like to try the settings.


Pretty sure that Thaiphoon Burner, which you created report with for the DRAM calculator, will tell what kind of die your ram has.


----------



## thomasck

jamexman said:


> Ver4.31 = Samsung 8GBit B-Die
> Ver5.32 = Hynix 8Gbit CFR (they are probably either AFR or MFR, though)
> Ver5.39 = Hynix 8GBit MFR
> Ver5.30 = Hynix 8Gbit AFR


How did you get this information, is reliable? I'm asking cause updating thaiphoon it used to report AFR to me all the time. After updating to the last version reports H5AN8G8N*?*FR-TFC which can be "A" or "M". The sicker on the ram says 5.39 which is "mfr", so thaipoon was wrong all the time?

Anyway I'm using dram calculator now with safe 3200 settings for MFR and it's working LOL, many posts ago I said more than one time dram calc never worked for me, for sure I must have a print screen around saying AFR..

EDIT

Looks stable so far,


----------



## Dekaohtoura

thomasck said:


> How did you get this information, is reliable? I'm asking cause updating thaiphoon it used to report AFR to me all the time. After updating to the last version reports H5AN8G8N*?*FR-TFC which can be "A" or "M". The sicker on the ram says 5.39 which is "mfr", so thaipoon was wrong all the time?
> 
> Anyway I'm using dram calculator now with safe 3200 settings for MFR and it's working LOL, many posts ago I said more than one time dram calc never worked for me, for sure I must have a print screen around saying AFR..
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Looks stable so far,


Thought I give DRAM calc one more try, now with the newer AGESA, new Thai version etc...and no luck, as usual.

Even 3000/safe, won't even post. It's a bit tighter than my current stable 3000/16-17-17-35 (16-16-16-32), but no, wont' work.

Anything higher than 3000 or lower than 16-17-17-35 on my system, won't work.

Thai reports AFR, but I'll give it a try with MFR, just for the "fun" of it.

A friend on a Greek tech forum has exactly the same kit as me, on a X470+R2700X runs them at 3200/14-16-16-34...sigh


----------



## jamexman

thomasck said:


> How did you get this information, is reliable? I'm asking cause updating thaiphoon it used to report AFR to me all the time. After updating to the last version reports H5AN8G8N*?*FR-TFC which can be "A" or "M". The sicker on the ram says 5.39 which is "mfr", so thaipoon was wrong all the time?
> 
> Anyway I'm using dram calculator now with safe 3200 settings for MFR and it's working LOL, many posts ago I said more than one time dram calc never worked for me, for sure I must have a print screen around saying AFR..
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Looks stable so far,





Dekaohtoura said:


> Thought I give DRAM calc one more try, now with the newer AGESA, new Thai version etc...and no luck, as usual.
> 
> Even 3000/safe, won't even post. It's a bit tighter than my current stable 3000/16-17-17-35 (16-16-16-32), but no, wont' work.
> 
> Anything higher than 3000 or lower than 16-17-17-35 on my system, won't work.
> 
> Thai reports AFR, but I'll give it a try with MFR, just for the "fun" of it.
> 
> A friend on a Greek tech forum has exactly the same kit as me, on a X470+R2700X runs them at 3200/14-16-16-34...sigh



I don't trust Taiphoon. Its been wrong for me before. Latest version of it detects my ram as Hynix AFR, and with that, DRAM calc settings don't work for me. I got the info from a reputable forum. And it has to be ok, because it worked great 5.39 for me as MFR as per the forum thread, not as taiphoon reports. It worked for you too, so see? I dunno if I can link the other forum here tho. I'm pretty sure you can google it (they even posted an official PDF from Hynix in there proving the version #s).


----------



## thomasck

Dekaohtoura said:


> Thought I give DRAM calc one more try, now with the newer AGESA, new Thai version etc...and no luck, as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Even 3000/safe, won't even post. It's a bit tighter than my current stable 3000/16-17-17-35 (16-16-16-32), but no, wont' work.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything higher than 3000 or lower than 16-17-17-35 on my system, won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Thai reports AFR, but I'll give it a try with MFR, just for the "fun" of it.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend on a Greek tech forum has exactly the same kit as me, on a X470+R2700X runs them at 3200/14-16-16-34...sigh


Is your Thaiphoon and dram calc updated? If not update taiphoon and check again if stills report afr, check the version of your sticks (what it has printed on it) and look for a possible different chip in the same kit, like corsair vengeance 3200 led which has been produced with both sam b-die and hynix.

It's worth to give a try, I also updated the bios to 5.1, and whatever settings combination I've done in the ram I did with cpu in stock.



jamexman said:


> I don't trust Taiphoon. Its been wrong for me before. I got the info from a reputable forum. And it has to be ok, because it worked great 5.39 for me as MFR as per the forum thread, not as taiphoon reports. It worked for you too, so see? I dunno if I can link the other forum here tho. I'm pretty sure you can google it (they even posted an official PDF from Hynix in there proving the version #s).


Why didn't you post this a year ago mate?  
Thanks so much for clarifying the versions, that was decisive in running them at 3200. Tried 3333 and worked as well, on games. 

Makes total sense 5.39 being MFR other then that why dram wouldn't work flawlessly. I've googled to confirm the versions miss understanding!


----------



## jamexman

thomasck said:


> Is your Thaiphoon and dram calc updated? If not update taiphoon and check again if stills report afr, check the version of your sticks (what it has printed on it) and look for a possible different chip in the same kit, like corsair vengeance 3200 led which has been produced with both sam b-die and hynix.
> 
> It's worth to give a try, I also updated the bios to 5.1, and whatever settings combination I've done in the ram I did with cpu in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you post this a year ago mate?
> Thanks so much for clarifying the versions, that was decisive in running them at 3200. Tried 3333 and worked as well, on games.
> 
> Makes total sense 5.39 being MFR other then that why dram wouldn't work flawlessly. I've googled to confirm the versions miss understanding!


Haha, I've never had a problem with my ram working at 3200mhz until bios 5.10 lol. So I had to research to fix it lol. That's what I found out and it worked. So I'm glad it worked for you too. Hmmm 3333 huh? Dram calculator says I have a good change of overclocking my ram to 3400 adjusting some settings. I may try that. Dunno if 3400mhz with more relaxed cas, tras etc settings will give me more performance compared to the 3200 mhz I have now with real nice tight cas, tras etc settings...humm You just made me wonder haha.


----------



## Zonked2

Is 5.10 a considerable update for Samsung chips as well?

I updated yesterday and I seem to finally be able to run PBO and the 3200 XMP profile without any obvious instability! For the first time ever! Took them only two years. (I had the 1700x before and wasn't stable on 3200 Mhz then either)

EDIT: Nevermind lol, back to 4.40.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

jamexman said:


> I don't trust Taiphoon. Its been wrong for me before. Latest version of it detects my ram as Hynix AFR, and with that, DRAM calc settings don't work for me. I got the info from a reputable forum. And it has to be ok, because it worked great 5.39 for me as MFR as per the forum thread, not as taiphoon reports. It worked for you too, so see? I dunno if I can link the other forum here tho. I'm pretty sure you can google it (they even posted an official PDF from Hynix in there proving the version #s).


Edit:

Found the sticker, on the modules...v5.30



thomasck said:


> Is your Thaiphoon and dram calc updated? If not update taiphoon and check again if stills report afr, check the version of your sticks (what it has printed on it) and look for a possible different chip in the same kit, like corsair vengeance 3200 led which has been produced with both sam b-die and hynix.
> 
> It's worth to give a try, I also updated the bios to 5.1, and whatever settings combination I've done in the ram I did with cpu in stock.


Calv v.1.4.0 (guru3d link), latest Thaiphoon, 5.1 BIOS.


----------



## thomasck

jamexman said:


> Haha, I've never had a problem with my ram working at 3200mhz until bios 5.10 lol. So I had to research to fix it lol. That's what I found out and it worked. So I'm glad it worked for you too. Hmmm 3333 huh? Dram calculator says I have a good change of overclocking my ram to 3400 adjusting some settings. I may try that. Dunno if 3400mhz with more relaxed cas, tras etc settings will give me more performance compared to the 3200 mhz I have now with real nice tight cas, tras etc settings...humm You just made me wonder haha.


The only "but" in between what you wrote before, and what I did is I've applied that to a vengeance LED, not LPX. Gonna try 3333 in the future, not those days, otherwise I can see myself in front of the computer 1st and 2nd of January LOL.. 3400 did not boot, but I also did not try to tweak anything, that would be asking too much!


----------



## Dekaohtoura

So far, I managed to use various MFR calc values, provided I up VDDR+Vsoc a bit and never use recommended RTT/procODT (always alt1 or 2).

AFR's, were always too far from what I've used as stable (3000/16), so maybe Thaiphoon can't read my kit properly or something...


----------



## thomasck

Dekaohtoura said:


> So far, I managed to use various MFR calc values, provided I up VDDR+Vsoc a bit and never use recommended RTT/procODT (always alt1 or 2).
> 
> AFR's, were always too far from what I've used as stable (3000/16), so maybe Thaiphoon can't read my kit properly or something...


So MFR is working better for you as well?

I don't know and didn't find if the stick versions for vengeance lpx are the same for vengeance led, but after using MFR is working way better overall, even on terms of trying new combinations from dram calc. When using AFR most of the tries would end up in black screen. 

dram 1.4 vddcr_soc 1.15 atm


----------



## Dekaohtoura

thomasck said:


> So MFR is working better for you as well?
> 
> I don't know and didn't find if the stick versions for vengeance lpx are the same for vengeance led, but after using MFR is working way better overall, even on terms of trying new combinations from dram calc. When using AFR most of the tries would end up in black screen.
> 
> dram 1.4 vddcr_soc 1.15 atm


Looks like it.

Thaiphoon reports AFR, sticker is v5.30 (AFR), but AFR values from DRAM calc are completely unusable (system won't even post).

MFR values (V1, V2, debug), seem to work, although I haven't tried anything over 3000 yet (my stable preset is 3000/16-17-17-17-35, now I'm on a 3000/16-16-16-16-34). I have to establish a new stable foundation and work my way up (or buy a 3600/16, 3200/14 kit and be done with it).


----------



## thomasck

Dekaohtoura said:


> Looks like it.
> 
> Thaiphoon reports AFR, sticker is v5.30 (AFR), but AFR values from DRAM calc are completely unusable (system won't even post).
> 
> MFR values (V1, V2, debug), seem to work, although I haven't tried anything over 3000 yet (my stable preset is 3000/16-17-17-17-35, now I'm on a 3000/16-16-16-16-34). I have to establish a new stable foundation and work my way up (or buy a 3600/16, 3200/14 kit and be done with it).


You should try! 

Atm 3333 with dram at 1.45, soc 1.15, games stable so far.. don't really feel 1.45v is worth these 133hz.. gonna try 3400 @ 1.45v


----------



## polkfan

Latest bios is trash for me worst since i bought the darn board even when i got it day one i could do 3200mhz now nothing above 2933 boots. I tried ryzen calculator and everything on safe settings and i tried the default XMP settings that always just worked. 

How on earth can something change like that? 

Thinking about going back to 4.81


----------



## jearly410

4.4 still the best bios for me


----------



## LeoMiami

5.10 has a xvm profile for my memory that just work for me 3200 cl16 i got gskill 4266 cl19 and the bios selected the xvm profile for me auto when i enter in bios, so asrock is working in some memory kits. no problems with 5.1 in 1 week.


----------



## pschorr1123

polkfan said:


> Latest bios is trash for me worst since i bought the darn board even when i got it day one i could do 3200mhz now nothing above 2933 boots. I tried ryzen calculator and everything on safe settings and i tried the default XMP settings that always just worked.
> 
> How on earth can something change like that?
> 
> Thinking about going back to 4.81


Not sure if this will help but user @iNeri discovered his stable B-die setup was no longer stable on 5.10 until he lowered the RTT Park from 48 (default) to 40. Might be worth a shot.

Some users in the CH6/CH7 forums are also having issues with the new AGESA pi 1.0.0.6


----------



## clintyip

Has anyone here managed to get a B-die C14 3200Mhz kit to run any higher on the latest bios (2700x)? I've used Ryzen Master and tried the numbers it gives me at 3400 or 3466 and I get errors with memtest


----------



## numlock66

clintyip said:


> Has anyone here managed to get a B-die C14 3200Mhz kit to run any higher on the latest bios (2700x)? I've used Ryzen Master and tried the numbers it gives me at 3400 or 3466 and I get errors with memtest


I have managed to run 3466mhz with 2 different b-die kit 2x8GB, CMR16GX4M2C3600C18 and F4-3200c14d-16gtz, with these settings (see the print screen).
BIOS 5.10
VMEM 1.415v
SOC 1.031v
VDDP 0.850v


----------



## Jspinks020

Well something like Battlefield Stresses things...and only had stability with the Original timings and xmp..not very good cl16.

Started hugely wigging out on me again with CL15 stuff...what I said end up having to run xmp only.


----------



## The Sandman

numlock66 said:


> I have managed to run 3466mhz with 2 different b-die kit 2x8GB, CMR16GX4M2C3600C18 and F4-3200c14d-16gtz, with these settings (see the print screen).
> BIOS 5.10
> VMEM 1.415v
> SOC 1.031v
> VDDP 0.850v


Any chance you'd have some AIDA64 Cache & Memory results?
Just curious. 

I run "almost" exact same settings 24/7 on a set of Flare-X but on a C6H.


----------



## numlock66

The Sandman said:


> Any chance you'd have some AIDA64 Cache & Memory results?
> Just curious.
> 
> I run "almost" exact same settings 24/7 on a set of Flare-X but on a C6H.


Of course! Theses print are from F4-3200c14d-16gtz.


----------



## The Sandman

numlock66 said:


> Of course! Theses print are from F4-3200c14d-16gtz.



Awesome, thanks for sharing! Good job.
Here's where mine currently set if interested.


----------



## numlock66

The Sandman said:


> Awesome, thanks for sharing! Good job.
> Here's where mine currently set if interested.


Very good latency.
I will try gear down off and enable xfr2 soon. Time is valuable for theses things.


----------



## Dryparn

I Went from 4.64 to 5.10 and the new BIOS started to also initialize the second GPU slot at boot which made my GPU PCIe passthrough stop working in my virtual machine. 
I have a Vega 64 with the reset bug so it can't be reset after boot and the VM needs an uninitialized GPU. 
Does anyone know if this can be fixed?


----------



## jhnsn1985

Anyone know the best bios version to run using 2700x?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

jhnsn1985 said:


> Anyone know the best bios version to run using 2700x?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


The latest, 5.10.


----------



## niflung47

What’s the best procedure to follow when flashing Bios on X370 Taichi? I’m doing this for the first time and I would prefer not to screw things up. Do you:


 reset Bios settings before installing new firmware?
 reset Bios settings after installing new firmware?
 unplug devices that are not absolutely necessary for an update process such as SSDs, HDDs, secondary GPU…?
 save the original Bios version on the same USB stick as a new version, in case you have to revert back to it?
 For what it’s worth this is Ryzen 1700 build with no operating systems installed yet. I haven’t changed anything in the pre-installed Bios version 2.30 apart from fooling around with fan settings.


Also, what should one do, when something goes wrong during an update? Asrock support page states that you shouldn’t turn off your system after failed update attempt, because you might not be able to boot it again. So what should you exactly do when update process hangs?


----------



## pschorr1123

niflung47 said:


> What’s the best procedure to follow when flashing Bios on X370 Taichi? I’m doing this for the first time and I would prefer not to screw things up. Do you:
> 
> 
> reset Bios settings before installing new firmware?
> reset Bios settings after installing new firmware?
> unplug devices that are not absolutely necessary for an update process such as SSDs, HDDs, secondary GPU…?
> save the original Bios version on the same USB stick as a new version, in case you have to revert back to it?
> For what it’s worth this is Ryzen 1700 build with no operating systems installed yet. I haven’t changed anything in the pre-installed Bios version 2.30 apart from fooling around with fan settings.
> 
> 
> Also, what should one do, when something goes wrong during an update? Asrock support page states that you shouldn’t turn off your system after failed update attempt, because you might not be able to boot it again. So what should you exactly do when update process hangs?



I asked the same question a while back and a very knowledgeable user named Chew helped me out. 

"Flash with 1 stick and defaults loaded never with an OC....no matter how stable you think it is." source:https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-150.html#post26284148

Warning if you intend to flash to 4.40 or above from 3.2 or lower you must flash 3.30 first then flash to 4.40 or whatever once 3.30 is installed

1.clear cmos power down 

2. pull one stick to have ram in single channel mode

3.power on go into bios verify bios defaults are loaded. (1700 should be at 3200 ram at 2133)

4.use instant flash within bios to flash(once you start keyboard and mouse will become unresponsive until flash is completed)

5.PRAY you do not have a brownout, lol

6. When finished it will ask you to hit enter to restart. After reboot go back into bios and redo all of your settings.

Remember to flash to 3.30 first or stay there if on 1st gen Ryzen

Yeah this is extreme and some will argue that its not necessary but I have been doing this every flash and have not had any issues yet. And yes I am very very paranoid.

The reason you load bios safe defaults is to ensure the IMC is 100% stable and pulling out 1 stick puts it in single channel mode which reduces even more stress. on earlier bios I had freezing in the bios which made me wonder how the hell am I going to flash if it crashes in the bios. That is when @Chew helped me out.

As for your latter question of what to do when bios flash fails I can't help your you are SOL. If you follow my paranoid routine then that should never be an issue. Supposedly this board has "crash less bios" but in the near 2 years of reading this forum I have never heard of any one actually using it. Asus has bios recovery which I have read many people use and give instructions for. Asrock not so much at least not on this motherboard.


edit:you are on a really old AGESA and have really bad RAM compatibility as a result. Bios 2.40 has the Summit Ridge AGESA 1.0.0.6 which help Ryzen's memory issues a lot. If I were you I would flash to 3.30 and test drive that first before moving up as you won't really gain much being on 1st gen Ryzen


----------



## tehxman116

Hey guys. I've been following this thread for a while but haven't posted and thought I would share something with regards to stability testing.

System is as follows

Bios 5.10
2700x with pbo enabled 
16gb gskill F4-3600C16-8GTZR
Zotac amp extreme + gtx 1080

Mining with the GPU while stress testing Introduces instability on a setup that was otherwise stable. I mine using awesome miner. 

For example, I can get 3400 fast timings stable with default SoC voltage, loading 95% of RAM using memtest and aida over night. Also 8 hours realbench stress test stable. But mining while putting the memory and the imc under load gives errors in both memtest and aida unless I back off the RAM timings to 3400 safe and up SoC voltage to 1.187 (SVI2 TFN) (so far anyway, I'm still testing) 

Also, this isn't a power issue as I initially thought, as voltages hold up perfectly on a brand new Corsair hx750

Just a heads up


----------



## niflung47

@*pschorr1123* thanks for such a comprehensive response. 




pschorr1123 said:


> As for your latter question of what to do when bios flash fails I can't help your you are SOL. If you follow my paranoid routine then that should never be an issue. Supposedly this board has "crash less bios" but in the near 2 years of reading this forum I have never heard of any one actually using it. Asus has bios recovery which I have read many people use and give instructions for. Asrock not so much at least not on this motherboard.


 Yeah, I've read about Asrock Crashless Bios. It was supposedly a safety feature of Asrock Instant Flash Utility that allowed to restart a failed flash attempt. However, I haven't been able to find any manual, quick start guide or even one screenshot that would show how it looks like and/or works. Moreover, according to posts on Asrock forum it used be listed on Taichi X370 specification page - this no longer true.




pschorr1123 said:


> you are on a really old AGESA and have really bad RAM compatibility as a result. Bios 2.40 has the Summit Ridge AGESA 1.0.0.6 which help Ryzen's memory issues a lot. If I were you I would flash to 3.30 and test drive that first before moving up as you won't really gain much being on 1st gen Ryzen


Thanks for info. I'm planning to do 3.30 and then 4.40 or higher almost immediately as 4.40 has better iommu groups than 3.30


----------



## numlock66

People they are implement missing memory frequencies, starting from x470 line off course, take a look on new UEFI: https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php


----------



## DemonAk

numlock66 said:


> People they are implement missing memory frequencies, starting from x470 line off course, take a look on new UEFI: https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php


Good, for x370 there must also be a bios with additional frequencies. https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/forum.php?act=38105


----------



## jinsk8r

*Updating to BIOS 5.10 causes my PC to randomly freezes when gaming (not intensive, just Dota), rolling back to 4.40 now.
X370 Tachi, R7 1700, Galax HOF 3600, CM V850*


----------



## garych

jinsk8r said:


> *Updating to BIOS 5.10 causes my PC to randomly freezes when gaming (not intensive, just Dota), rolling back to 4.40 now.
> X370 Tachi, R7 1700, Galax HOF 3600, CM V850*


Are you sure you followed the proper BIOS flash update procedure?
I previously had random short freezes on 3.xx, 4.40, 4.81, and whole system freezes when re-enabling networking devices, until I started flashing properly.
Currently sitting on 5.10 and everything is fine.


----------



## numlock66

jinsk8r said:


> *Updating to BIOS 5.10 causes my PC to randomly freezes when gaming (not intensive, just Dota), rolling back to 4.40 now.
> X370 Tachi, R7 1700, Galax HOF 3600, CM V850*


UEFI defaut? Any overclock? I was having reboot with bios reset to default after install Radeon drivers, solved after DDU uninstaller and then reinstalling latest AMD video an chipset drivers. Windows 10 1809.


----------



## Dryparn

Check the vcore. Mine was automatically set to -0.10V after flash and made my system unstable.


----------



## garych

5.02 BetaBIOS is out, not sure if I want to test it since 5.10 is looking pretty good right now


----------



## flearider

garych said:


> 5.02 BetaBIOS is out, not sure if I want to test it since 5.10 is looking pretty good right now


hmm no update notes ?


----------



## numlock66

flearider said:


> garych said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.02 BetaBIOS is out, not sure if I want to test it since 5.10 is looking pretty good right now /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> hmm no update notes ?
Click to expand...

Add memory frequencies 3533 and 3666mhz.


----------



## jinsk8r

garych said:


> Are you sure you followed the proper BIOS flash update procedure?
> I previously had random short freezes on 3.xx, 4.40, 4.81, and whole system freezes when re-enabling networking devices, until I started flashing properly.
> Currently sitting on 5.10 and everything is fine.


*Yeah I've been flashing these BIOS many times (reset the bios before flashing, and after flashing, all cold boots)
I tried reverting back to 4.40, no problem; flashed 5.10, freezed again.*


----------



## numlock66

Partial try 3533mhz, UEFI 5.02! 

MEM 1.440v
SOC 1.043v
VDDP 0.85v


----------



## numlock66

jinsk8r said:


> *Yeah I've been flashing these BIOS many times (reset the bios before flashing, and after flashing, all cold boots)
> I tried reverting back to 4.40, no problem; flashed 5.10, freezed again.*


Use this procedure to update your UEFI, go to How to flash a official bios + mod bios (new instruction) and follow the steps until step 7: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html

And don't forget to do this: https://www.overclock.net/forum/27794746-post4603.html


----------



## garych

numlock66 said:


> Use this procedure to update your UEFI, go to How to flash a official bios + mod bios (new instruction) and follow the steps until step 7: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html
> 
> And don't forget to do this: https://www.overclock.net/forum/27794746-post4603.html


There's no need to do this at all if he is not using modified bios.

The proper procedure requires disconnecting everything that might cause instability, all the unessential to BIOS update hardware from the motherboard, like hard drives, USB devices and Ethernet cable, also leave just 1 memory stick of memory in it.


----------



## numlock66

garych said:


> numlock66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use this procedure to update your UEFI, go to How to flash a official bios + mod bios (new instruction) and follow the steps until step 7: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html
> 
> And don't forget to do this: https://www.overclock.net/forum/27794746-post4603.html
> 
> 
> 
> There's no need to do this at all if he is not using modified bios.
> 
> The proper procedure requires disconnecting everything that might cause instability, all the unessential to BIOS update hardware from the motherboard, like hard drives, USB devices and Ethernet cable, also leave just 1 memory stick of memory in it.
Click to expand...

I still recomend do this, and this is not only for modified UEFI, this procedure clear all UEFI before flash new one. The author said that this procedure have solved some problems and make possible go higher overclock.


----------



## garych

numlock66 said:


> I still recomend do this, and this is not only for modified UEFI, this procedure clear all UEFI before flash new one. The author said that this procedure have solved some problems and make possible go higher overclock.


Well, maybe you're right, I haven't tried doing this, but I might just to see if it improves anything 

Does 5.02 work fine? Are additional memory speed options the only thing that changed?


----------



## numlock66

garych said:


> Well, maybe you're right, I haven't tried doing this, but I might just to see if it improves anything
> 
> Does 5.02 work fine? Are additional memory speed options the only thing that changed?


1) I flashed today and until now everything fine.

2) It seems. But they don't publish all modifications because the competition.


----------



## razorsharp2019

polkfan said:


> Trying not to laugh but i updated to 5.1 and i can't use auto profiles as it states its 32GB of memory and my system will simply reboot 3 times and set my memory to 2133mhz right not i'm running as that compared to 4.81 which was perfect. Now when i find free time i have to figure out how to fix this!
> 
> I actually was trying to show my friend how easy it was to update your bios and this happen was kind of funny!



I had this same problem. I had to load setup defaults, save and exit, then go back in to the bios and use the XMP Profile. Don't use the ASROCK profile.


----------



## jinsk8r

*I tried flashing 3.30, 3.20, 4.40, 4.81, non of them crashed in Windows gaming, only 5.10 did. I think I'm gonna use 4.81, is it any good? I don't need P-State OC.*


----------



## razorsharp2019

jinsk8r said:


> *I tried flashing 3.30, 3.20, 4.40, 4.81, non of them crashed in Windows gaming, only 5.10 did. I think I'm gonna use 4.81, is it any good? I don't need P-State OC.*


Beta 4.81 worked great for me, but I updated to 5.10. Was at first having issues with the memory settings at first, but loaded setup defaults, save and exit, back in to bios, then loaded the XMP profile and have had no issues since. Don't use the ASROCK profile for memory.


----------



## numlock66

jinsk8r said:


> *I tried flashing 3.30, 3.20, 4.40, 4.81, non of them crashed in Windows gaming, only 5.10 did. I think I'm gonna use 4.81, is it any good? I don't need P-State OC.*


Folow this https://www.overclock.net/forum/27796604-post4610.html and report us about the result.


----------



## thomasck

Never tried pstate oc. Is there any chance of getting a higher oc using it or is pretty much the same?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> Never tried pstate oc. Is there any chance of getting a higher oc using it or is pretty much the same?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I'm using P-State, it's working properly since 4.40.
No OC advantages, just better thermals in idle.


----------



## eXteR

garych said:


> I'm using P-State, it's working properly since 4.40.
> No OC advantages, just better thermals in idle.


What's your config with P-state?

What vcore and frequency are you getting? i want to give it a try.


----------



## garych

eXteR said:


> What's your config with P-state?
> 
> What vcore and frequency are you getting? i want to give it a try.


I don't OC high on 1700, but here's a screenshot
LLC 1


----------



## Senniha

Does 5.02 have PBO scalar modification?I use offset -0.1 for my 2600x and i see that it running at 1.33vcore in hwinfo64 but ryzen master reports 1.45 vcore,can someone check their system to confirm that.I my latest updates of all programs,bios 5.10


----------



## pschorr1123

Wanted to ask any of the more experienced users with this board if they have experience moving "memory holes" or improving stability by setting the cldo-vddp under cbs\advanced\nbio? 

Reason I ask is that I have been on 4.64 since zen+ dropped last April. I had my Ram @3333 14,15,14,14,28 1t GD disabled with a bclk of 101 rock solid heavy gaming daily stable then out of nowhere around Halloween I started getting BSODs pertaining to memory management, page file something or other.

I Googled each BSOD did the troubleshooting. I even went so far as to get a new 970evo boot drive and a fresh Win10 1709 install. And still have gotten the mem mgmt BSOD. Some very smart people suggested I up the cldo_vddp a bit. It looks like the default is 700 but I'm not sure and its not the same thing as VDDP listed on the main OC tweaker page which is set to .92. That is for PCIE phy I believe.

So my question is has anyone messed with this setting on this MB and what did you set it to? 

Thanks in advance

PS I first set the bclk back to 100 and when that BSOD'd I lowered the Ram to 3200 Stilts Fast preset timings. Just recently I upped the DDR voltage to 1.39 which reads as 1.41 in HWiNfo64 and eliminated the -.00625 vcore offset. Now just waiting to next BSOD to go from there
basically just throwing spaghetti at the wall and seeing what sticks at this point.


----------



## Ramad

@pschorr1123

Minimum voltage for CLDO_VDDP is 700mV, it's set to around 950mV as default when on AUTO.

You can use 980mV for VDDR 1.4V and 945mV for VDDR 1.35V, then power down the PC, unplug the PSU cable and hit start button (drains motherboard), then replug and start, this is the way to activate this voltage on your motherboard. This voltage is not the same as VDDP.

I have tested different values on 2 motherboards (GK7 and CH6) and all I can tell, based on my testings, is that CLDO_VDDP is dynamic, means it needs to be changed depending on VDDR voltage. This voltage my very well have been broken for a long time and have been fixed on the newer BIOS versions.

Posting a screenshot of HWinfo showing the voltages you are using may help others point out which voltage is low/high, or you can mention the voltages and CPU speed in your post.


----------



## pschorr1123

Ramad said:


> @pschorr1123
> 
> Minimum voltage for CLDO_VDDP is 700mV, it's set to around 950mV as default when on AUTO.
> 
> You can use 980mV for VDDR 1.4V and 945mV for VDDR 1.35V, then power down the PC, unplug the PSU cable and hit start button (drains motherboard), then replug and start, this is the way to activate this voltage on your motherboard. This voltage is not the same as VDDP.
> 
> I have tested different values on 2 motherboards (GK7 and CH6) and all I can tell, based on my testings, is that CLDO_VDDP is dynamic, means it needs to be changed depending on VDDR voltage. This voltage my very well have been broken for a long time and have been fixed on the newer BIOS versions.
> 
> Posting a screenshot of HWinfo showing the voltages you are using may help others point out which voltage is low/high, or you can mention the voltages and CPU speed in your post.


Thanks @Ramad

The Dram Voltage I have set in the bios is 1.39 HWiNFO64 shows 1.41 as shown in the images below. I have the 2700X at auto with manual PBO settings of 1000, 114,168. I originally had a -.00625 offset but recently set it to auto.

Originally @3200 I had it @ 1.38 set in bios. 

Not too sure I want to go to a newer bios as they have been pretty bad with the most recent one looking promising for most but a few are having issues with their memory no longer being stable on the latest AGESA due to some undocumented changes.

So just to be clear I can set 980 in the cldo-vddp setting assuming I want 1.4 dram voltage? Provided I make sure to power down per your instructions above so that the new voltage latches. Sorry for being a noob I just want to make sure that I'm setting the right parameter appropriately.

Thanks again for your help I have read your many posts in the CH6 thread helping out many users.


----------



## numlock66

pschorr1123 said:


> Thanks @Ramad
> 
> The Dram Voltage I have set in the bios is 1.39 HWiNFO64 shows 1.41 as shown in the images below. I have the 2700X at auto with manual PBO settings of 1000, 114,168. I originally had a -.00625 offset but recently set it to auto.
> 
> Originally @3200 I had it @ 1.38 set in bios.
> 
> Not too sure I want to go to a newer bios as they have been pretty bad with the most recent one looking promising for most but a few are having issues with their memory no longer being stable on the latest AGESA due to some undocumented changes.
> 
> So just to be clear I can set 980 in the cldo-vddp setting assuming I want 1.4 dram voltage? Provided I make sure to power down per your instructions above so that the new voltage latches. Sorry for being a noob I just want to make sure that I'm setting the right parameter appropriately.
> 
> Thanks again for your help I have read your many posts in the CH6 thread helping out many users.


 
Try change soc voltage 1v-1.031v, maybe less, i think 1.1v is too much, I noticed that this caused BSOD for me.


----------



## Ramad

@pschorr1123 

We all started somewhere and did not know a lot about our hardware, this is normal. 

We can try changing a few settings which you can try, this will tel you if the problem is software or hardware related.

You can start by locking some voltages at their default values and raise some to maximize stability, as follows:

- DRAM Voltage: 1.4V
- VTTDDR: 0.7V (should be half of DRAM voltage)
- VPPM: 2.5V
- 2.5V Prom...: 2.5V
- 1.8 Voltage: Raise this to 1.92V (It's safe up to 2.1V)
- VDDP: 1.0V
- 1.5V Prom...: 1.05V

Lock these voltages by tasting the values in so the BIOS can use those instead of default values.

- Set CLDO_VDDP to 980 (mV)

Use following DRAM latencies:



Spoiler



DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc [44]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [7]
Tfaw [26]
TwtrS [3]
TwtrL [9]
Twr [16]
Trcpage [510] (For now)
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [560]
Trfc2 [416]
Trfc4 [256]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [8]
Twrrd [4]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [6]
TwrwrDd [6]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [4]
TrdrdDd [4]
Tcke [8]



Other setting:



Spoiler



ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]

MemAddrCmdSetup [1]
MemCsOdtSetup [1]
MemCkeSetup [1]

MemCadBusClkDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]



Your system should be able to boot with these settings. When done, boot back to BIOS and save a profile. After saving the profile, try changing ProcODT from 53.3 ohm to 48 ohm, save and exit. The idea is finding the lowest ProcODT value, because I believe that better stability can be gained by lowering ProcODT, but I don't know by how much because it depends on the CPU, so it could be that 40 ohm is suitable for your CPU when the RAM is at 3200MT/s, so you will be the one to find out.

ProcODT value increases as DRAM frequency increase, so you may not be able to use 40 or 48 ohm when overclocking the RAM and may have to use 53 or maybe even 60 ohm, but you will know it because it either boot or not at the chosen ProcODT if the used RAM timings are right for desired frequency.

On the software side, try finding Revo Uninstaller and use it to remove your display driver along with all files related to it using the advanced scan (It's automated to appear after uninstalling the driver software, you need to "Select All" to remove all files), then reinstall the driver after rebooting the PC.

See how it goes with these settings and driver reinstall.


----------



## thomasck

@pschorr1123 what's the ram chip in question? After 5.10 I had a huge advance memory wise. I'm able to boot with many timings settings that before was not possible.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

thomasck said:


> @pschorr1123 what's the ram chip in question? After 5.10 I had a huge advance memory wise. I'm able to boot with many timings settings that before was not possible.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk



Samsung B-Dies. 

Hynix users gain the most out of the newest bios


----------



## thomasck

I was hoping it was hynix to perhaps give you some tips.. :/ sorry mate

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

Ramad said:


> @pschorr1123
> 
> We all started somewhere and did not know a lot about our hardware, this is normal.
> 
> We can try changing a few settings which you can try, this will tel you if the problem is software or hardware related.
> 
> You can start by locking some voltages at their default values and raise some to maximize stability, as follows:
> 
> - DRAM Voltage: 1.4V
> - VTTDDR: 0.7V (should be half of DRAM voltage)
> - VPPM: 2.5V
> - 2.5V Prom...: 2.5V
> - 1.8 Voltage: Raise this to 1.92V (It's safe up to 2.1V)
> - VDDP: 1.0V
> - 1.5V Prom...: 1.05V
> 
> Lock these voltages by tasting the values in so the BIOS can use those instead of default values.
> 
> - Set CLDO_VDDP to 980 (mV)
> 
> Use following DRAM latencies:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc [44]
> TrrdS [4]
> TrrdL [7]
> Tfaw [26]
> TwtrS [3]
> TwtrL [9]
> Twr [16]
> Trcpage [510] (For now)
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [560]
> Trfc2 [416]
> Trfc4 [256]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [8]
> Trdwr [8]
> Twrrd [4]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [6]
> TwrwrDd [6]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [4]
> TrdrdDd [4]
> Tcke [8]
> 
> 
> 
> Other setting:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Enabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> 
> MemAddrCmdSetup [1]
> MemCsOdtSetup [1]
> MemCkeSetup [1]
> 
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [20.0 Ohm]
> 
> 
> 
> Your system should be able to boot with these settings. When done, boot back to BIOS and save a profile. After saving the profile, try changing ProcODT from 53.3 ohm to 48 ohm, save and exit. The idea is finding the lowest ProcODT value, because I believe that better stability can be gained by lowering ProcODT, but I don't know by how much because it depends on the CPU, so it could be that 40 ohm is suitable for your CPU when the RAM is at 3200MT/s, so you will be the one to find out.
> 
> ProcODT value increases as DRAM frequency increase, so you may not be able to use 40 or 48 ohm when overclocking the RAM and may have to use 53 or maybe even 60 ohm, but you will know it because it either boot or not at the chosen ProcODT if the used RAM timings are right for desired frequency.
> 
> On the software side, try finding Revo Uninstaller and use it to remove your display driver along with all files related to it using the advanced scan (It's automated to appear after uninstalling the driver software, you need to "Select All" to remove all files), then reinstall the driver after rebooting the PC.
> 
> See how it goes with these settings and driver reinstall.



I went ahead and made all of the voltage and Ram adjustments you have suggested. I used DDU the other day to nuke my Radeon Driver. I left Afterburner uninstalled and was able to upgrade to the latest GPU driver with no issues. No BSOD's after doing that but its only been a day. I think I need the pro version of Revo unistaller to remove the driver otherwise I would have nuked it again per your instructions. My machine will not boot with ProcODT 48. It fails mem training and resets my settings. Normally I could just load a profile but saving stuff to a profile then reloading said profile results in some settings not set under the CBS menu such as PBO, BankGroupSwap, etc.

I also lowered my SOC to 1.05 as it isn't really needed @3200. 3466 needed it or else it would error out almost immediately in Mem Test hcl.

Thanks again for your help. I am going to run Mem Test Hcl overnite and report back in the AM.


----------



## pschorr1123

thomasck said:


> I was hoping it was hynix to perhaps give you some tips.. :/ sorry mate
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


You were the one that got 3133 14,15,15,15 stable right? If I have any more relatives get a Hynix kit I will definitely hit you up for your settings!


----------



## numlock66

pschorr1123 said:


> I went ahead and made all of the voltage and Ram adjustments you have suggested. I used DDU the other day to nuke my Radeon Driver. I left Afterburner uninstalled and was able to upgrade to the latest GPU driver with no issues. No BSOD's after doing that but its only been a day. I think I need the pro version of Revo unistaller to remove the driver otherwise I would have nuked it again per your instructions. My machine will not boot with ProcODT 48. It fails mem training and resets my settings. Normally I could just load a profile but saving stuff to a profile then reloading said profile results in some settings not set under the CBS menu such as PBO, BankGroupSwap, etc.
> 
> I also lowered my SOC to 1.05 as it isn't really needed @3200. 3466 needed it or else it would error out almost immediately in Mem Test hcl.
> 
> Thanks again for your help. I am going to run Mem Test Hcl overnite and report back in the AM.


Try this: https://www.overclock.net/forum/27796596-post4609.html

Change all values and save and exit, maybe you got F9 code, but enter UEFI again and save end exit until no F9 code, turn off motherboard and go to windows to test.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

thomasck said:


> @pschorr1123 what's the ram chip in question? After 5.10 I had a huge advance memory wise. I'm able to boot with many timings settings that before was not possible.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk





thomasck said:


> I was hoping it was hynix to perhaps give you some tips.. :/ sorry mate
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk





pschorr1123 said:


> You were the one that got 3133 14,15,15,15 stable right? If I have any more relatives get a Hynix kit I will definitely hit you up for your settings!


Mine are Hynix, AFR...

I would appreciate any help...can't get the damn things to go over 3000/16.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=246164&stc=1&d=1547373549

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=246166&stc=1&d=1547373549

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=246168&stc=1&d=1547373549

Current system settings on the last screen, only SoC voltage is 1.05

I'm on 5.1 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## thomasck

@Dekaohtoura what voltage and soc are you playing with?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dekaohtoura

thomasck said:


> @Dekaohtoura what voltage and soc are you playing with?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


1.38 DRAM, 1.05 SoC

Anything below 1.38 has stability issues, sooner or later.

SoC could go lower, but as soon as I got this "profile" stable, didn't bother to check.

Btw, this setup was only possible with 4.81 (and now with 5.1). With 4.80, couldn't even get to 2933 stable.


----------



## thomasck

Dekaohtoura said:


> 1.38 DRAM, 1.05 SoC
> 
> 
> 
> Anything below 1.38 has stability issues, sooner or later.
> 
> 
> 
> SoC could go lower, but as soon as I got this "profile" stable, didn't bother to check.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, this setup was only possible with 4.81 (and now with 5.1). With 4.80, couldn't even get to 2933 stable.


But then you are stable 3000 at this settings? I see 3000 in your prints. Or are you trying to achieve any other frequency over 3000? In that case you got to play with 1.4V+ no doubt + some more SoC. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dekaohtoura

thomasck said:


> But then you are stable 3000 at this settings? I see 3000 in your prints. Or are you trying to achieve any other frequency over 3000? In that case you got to play with 1.4V+ no doubt + some more SoC.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Believe me, I've tried again and again to go over 3000/16, but even at 3066 I'm not stable.

Tried 1.4V and 1.1, tried about 20 different profiles from DRAM calc, nothing seems to work.


----------



## thomasck

pschorr1123 said:


> You were the one that got 3133 14,15,15,15 stable right? If I have any more relatives get a Hynix kit I will definitely hit you up for your settings!


Yes, even better now,



Spoiler

















Dekaohtoura said:


> Believe me, I've tried again and again to go over 3000/16, but even at 3066 I'm not stable.
> 
> Tried 1.4V and 1.1, tried about 20 different profiles from DRAM calc, nothing seems to work.


pmed you!


----------



## pschorr1123

@Ramad
ran memtest hcl over night and didn't get any errors which is no surprise since the timings you gave me are pretty close the the default xmp of the 3200 cl14 Flare X kit.

Any other stress /stability tests you recommend to see if I can trigger a BSOD?

Thanks again.


----------



## pschorr1123

thomasck said:


> Yes, even better now,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pmed you!


Very Nice!


----------



## Ramad

pschorr1123 said:


> @Ramad
> ran memtest hcl over night and didn't get any errors which is no surprise since the timings you gave me are pretty close the the default xmp of the 3200 cl14 Flare X kit.
> 
> Any other stress /stability tests you recommend to see if I can trigger a BSOD?
> 
> Thanks again.


This is a good sign. Those timing are suited for RAM running at 2400MT/s used on 3200MT/s running RAM (lower latencies on higher frequencies), so no, they are not even close to XMP timings. 

Try playing some games, that will stress the majority of the components in your system.


----------



## pschorr1123

Ramad said:


> This is a good sign. Those timing are suited for RAM running at 2400MT/s used on 3200MT/s running RAM (lower latencies on higher frequencies), so no, they are not even close to XMP timings.
> 
> Try playing some games, that will stress the majority of the components in your system.


I played some games all is well for now. I'm going to run AIDA64 stressing everything while I'm out for the next couple hours. If that is successful do you recommend tighten the timings down again or run a week or so and see if any BSODs pop up?

My brothers Flare X 3200 cl 14 kit has a default of 560 tRFC on this board at least that's what stuck out in my head, lol.

I never would have adjusted those alternate voltages without your help so hopefully it was voltage issue or driver issue that caused the initial instability. I for the life of me can't remember what GPU driver I was on b4 SOTR came out. Trying to run that game without locking up the system was another issue in itself which has left a very bad taste in my mouth and has caused me not to finish it even though I can now launch it without issue. Once bit twice shy, lol!


----------



## pschorr1123

@Ramad 

update ran Aida64 stress test all components except HDDs. Stopped test @ 2hours as I need the pc during the day. Will propably run over night as 2hrs isn't much unless you have any other suggestions.

These will be my go to "safe Settings" in the future if I run into any more issues


----------



## pschorr1123

Dekaohtoura said:


> 1.38 DRAM, 1.05 SoC
> 
> Anything below 1.38 has stability issues, sooner or later.
> 
> SoC could go lower, but as soon as I got this "profile" stable, didn't bother to check.
> 
> Btw, this setup was only possible with 4.81 (and now with 5.1). With 4.80, couldn't even get to 2933 stable.


With my daughters build,with Hynix, I could only get 2800 stable after changing cad bus settings from all 24 default to 20,20,20,20. And it would still throw out errors until I set RTT park from default 48 to 60. I lacked the patience and experience to get it any higher as my main concern was stability vs speed on her PC.

That other Hynix user running @3200 said he PMed you. You should follow his advice as that is by no means an easy feat with current Hynix ICs.

Best of Luck


----------



## Dekaohtoura

pschorr1123 said:


> With my daughters build,with Hynix, I could only get 2800 stable after changing cad bus settings from all 24 default to 20,20,20,20. And it would still throw out errors until I set RTT park from default 48 to 60. I lacked the patience and experience to get it any higher as my main concern was stability vs speed on her PC.
> 
> That other Hynix user running @3200 said he PMed you. You should follow his advice as that is by no means an easy feat with current Hynix ICs.
> 
> Best of Luck


For me, it's the other way around.

cad_bus values of 20 or 24, are completely unstable (actually, system won't even post). Only 30-30-40-60 works (when trying to go over 3000). RTT park, works either on 60 or 48.

I really really don't know what to do with these mem sticks.

Anyway, I'm open to any suggestion.

TY.


----------



## Ramad

pschorr1123 said:


> @Ramad
> 
> update ran Aida64 stress test all components except HDDs. Stopped test @ 2hours as I need the pc during the day. Will propably run over night as 2hrs isn't much unless you have any other suggestions.
> 
> These will be my go to "safe Settings" in the future if I run into any more issues


You don't have to run a test over night. If the system was unstable then it would show that after 2 hours or so using prime95, IBT-AVX, OCCCT or other tests.

I calculate the latencies using RAM die manufacturers data sheet, so they are both calculated and synced according to the data sheet, so there is no guessing or "timings known to work". You got the 2400MT/s timings because they would show the source of the issue you had, and are timings you can use later if you want to overclock the RAM to a higher frequency (3333 or 3400 maybe).

Any gain by moving to 2133MT/s or 1866MT/s timings would be minimal to non and would make things worse by causing instability. 

I would advice using stock tRFC timings even on overclocked RAM, because those are responsible for maintaining the integrity of stored data in the RAM dies, reducing these timings will shorten the time used for recharging bit cells. I'm not a fan of reducing tRFC timings, but this is up to the user of course.

B-dies are 8Gbit dies, so default tRFC timings are:

3200MT/s: 560-416-256
3333MT/s: 584-434-267
3400MT/s: 595-442-272
3466MT/s: 607-451-278

And so on. 



Dekaohtoura said:


> For me, it's the other way around.
> 
> cad_bus values of 20 or 24, are completely unstable (actually, system won't even post). Only 30-30-40-60 works (when trying to go over 3000). RTT park, works either on 60 or 48.
> 
> I really really don't know what to do with these mem sticks.
> 
> Anyway, I'm open to any suggestion.
> 
> TY.


Your RTT settings may not be optimal for your system on later AGESA versions. I have a few suggestions that you can try if you want, which may or may not work with your system. Keep DRAM voltage at 1.4V, worry about reducing it later.

RttNOM - RttWR - RttPARK:

1. 60 - OFF - Disabled (RZQ/4 - OFF - Disabled) 
2. 60 - 80 - 240 (RZQ/4 - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1)
3. 60 - 80 - Disabled (RZQ/4 - RZQ/3 - Disabled)

If non of the above works for then you are using the right settings but other settings in the BIOS needs some tweaking.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Ramad said:


> Your RTT settings may not be optimal for your system on later AGESA versions. I have a few suggestions that you can try if you want, which may or may not work with your system. Keep DRAM voltage at 1.4V, worry about reducing it later.
> 
> RttNOM - RttWR - RttPARK:
> 
> 1. 60 - OFF - Disabled (RZQ/4 - OFF - Disabled)
> 2. 60 - 80 - 240 (RZQ/4 - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1)
> 3. 60 - 80 - Disabled (RZQ/4 - RZQ/3 - Disabled)
> 
> If non of the above works for then you are using the right settings but other settings in the BIOS needs some tweaking.


First of all. thanks for the help.

Now, since I've just realised what I've written...Where I write "RTT park", I meant "ProcODT"....my bad, I apologize.

I don't know if this changes anything or if you actually understood what the situation really was.

I'll give these values a try, the day after tomorrow (work, work, work), and report back. Btw, what other values should I use with those? 3000 safe? 3200 safe? Something in between?

TY!


----------



## Ramad

Dekaohtoura said:


> First of all. thanks for the help.
> 
> Now, since I've just realised what I've written...Where I write "RTT park", I meant "ProcODT"....my bad, I apologize.
> 
> I don't know if this changes anything or if you actually understood what the situation really was.
> 
> I'll give these values a try, the day after tomorrow (work, work, work), and report back. Btw, what other values should I use with those? 3000 safe? 3200 safe? Something in between?
> 
> TY!


It does because it does not seem that you have a problem with your RAM. I'm not familiar with 3000-safe and 3200-safe, but if you are asking about timing then you can use the timings that I have posted earlier for pschorr1123 but keeping your original first 6 timings that you are already using (tCL to tRC). You may want to change tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL to 3 or 4, otherwise you can use the same timings.

You can send me a PM if you need more help, and I will answer when I can because I will be a way for a few days.


----------



## pschorr1123

@Ramad 

Thanks for explaining


----------



## numlock66

3533mhz UEFI 5.02 (some changes to voltages MEM, SOC and change on tRRDL from 6 to 7 to avoid testmem5 erros)

XFR2 enable offset -0.81v
1.445V MEM
1.037v SOC
0.850V VDDP


----------



## pschorr1123

numlock66 said:


> 3533mhz UEFI 5.02 (some changes to voltages MEM, SOC and change on tRRDL from 6 to 7 to avoid testmem5 erros)
> 
> XFR2 enable offset -0.81v
> 1.445V MEM
> 1.037v SOC
> 0.850V VDDP



Very Nice! I though getting those speeds stable was only possible on the CH7 as there are only a handful running that and above.


----------



## thomasck

@Ramad you mentioned above about timing calculation, how do you proceed for the secondaries? Anywhere you could indicate me to have a read about? Wiki is confusing and does not help with the secondaries.

I'm asking that cause using dram calculator it gives me, let's say, 16171717 + secondaries. But now I'm running 14151515 and well, I wanted to be sure what I'd use in the secondaries instead of just pushing some random numbers there. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcchin

uefi 5.1 x370 taichi EASTER egg surprise !!!

My ram is Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 = 16GB x 2 (dual rank dual side) 3000Mhz C15, Hynix MFR detected by Thaiphoon 1.4 or earlier. Can be seen my older posts. = http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=9255&title=uefi472-xmp-works-for-cmk32gx4m2b3000c15

But uefi 5.1 has a new feature and detected it as 3200Mhz C16 with part number CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 and version 4.31, Hohohoho I was so darn happy  imagine that !!!!

then Thaiphoon 1.4 no longer reads out and must upgrade to 1.5 but then the MFR turned into AFR - WTH ........ but the timings nanoseconds are the same..... 3000Mhz also same etc.

and needless to say I tried booting 3200Mhz and failed...... 3 long beeps, but with experience from previous experiments + powerful Dram Calculator by 1usmus, I quickly up the voltage to Dram 1.5v, soc 1.2v and changed 3 timings to follow calculator 1.4.0.1 and huala boot and game and no crash 3200Mhz C16181818...


----------



## Ramad

thomasck said:


> @Ramad you mentioned above about timing calculation, how do you proceed for the secondaries? Anywhere you could indicate me to have a read about? Wiki is confusing and does not help with the secondaries.
> 
> I'm asking that cause using dram calculator it gives me, let's say, 16171717 + secondaries. But now I'm running 14151515 and well, I wanted to be sure what I'd use in the secondaries instead of just pushing some random numbers there.


Yes, it has been more than a year since I wrote it, but you can read about it here: *Link*

I gave examples which you can follow and is quite easy when you try it a few times. Making an excel-ark would make it easier to calculate desired latencies.

They are 3 categories: 

*Primary timings:*

- tCL, tRCD (RD, WR), tRP, tRAS and CMD (command rate), which you can set as your RAM can tolerate, i.e: 16-18-18-18-36-1T or 2T they can also be calculated, but there is always some headroom with these timings.

*Secondary timings:*

- tRC = tRP + tRAS (I add 2 clocks more for stability, but this is the user call)

- tRRD_S, tRRD_L and tFAW. These depends on the Memory Data Interleaving size, ½KB, 1KB or 2KB so make sure that you use the value for the same page size when calculating them. The lowest value for tFAW is 16 clocks, never use values lower than 16CK even if you are getting a lower value when calculating.

- tWR and tRTP. tRTP is always half of tWR.

- tRFC, tRFC2, tRFC4. Those are refreshing timings which are temperature dependent. tRFC is in effect below 85C, tRFC2 between 85C and 95C, tRFC4 is when the RAM reaches 95C. Changing from 1, to 2 to 4 is automated by the RAM which is triggered when the RAM temperature is in or reaches one of the intervals above. I use default values for the frequency that I'm running my RAM at.

- tCKE (Clock Enabled). Timing which all above timings depends on because it syncs operations starts. The whole RAM cycle starts when triggered. If CKE = 8CK then the RAM waits 8 clocks before getting a new window to start next operation. It sounds like many clocks but the chances of waiting 8 clocks is very slim when our timings are 14+ clocks. 1 or 2 CK used to work well with earlier AGESA (before 1.0.0.4) but I have seen it reduce stability when set low on latest AGESA , so I'm using the default value with newer AGESA versions.

-tCWL. This is equal to tCL or tCL-1CK or -2CK. Use the value your RAM likes. 

The rest of the timings that we have on this platform are called "Turn Around". They don't exist on any RAM die data sheet because they are IMC timings (the way I understand them, because I could never find them on any document), such as tRDWR which means: read to write delay, tRDRDScl: read to read same channel, tRDRDSd: read to read same DIMM (same memory stick) and so on.

They are almost identical on all Ryzen CPUs (+- 1 to 2 clocks). The only rule that I made for my self is setting is: tRDWR (read to write delay) = 2 x tRWRD (write to read delay).

So all you need is to find the data sheet for your RAM die and start calculating your own timings, just remember to round up the calculated timings when using them.


----------



## iNeri

pschorr1123 said:


> Very Nice! I though getting those speeds stable was only possible on the CH7 as there are only a handful running that and above.


Nope. Here another one at 3533 mhz  (1.43v, soc 1.05v)










3466 strap + 102 bclk = 3533










Thanks to numlock66 for the tRRDL tip


----------



## GamesBRs

Hello guys! Anyway, time to share the summary of the opera along with you too, here is one more that achieved 3533Mhz.

UEFI 5.02

XFR2 enable offset -0.81v (LC3)
1.445V MEM
1.050v SOC (LC2)
0.850V VDDP

More information in the photo.

3533Mhz 100% stable



Asrock has greatly increased the quality since Bios 4.81
Here I got 3333Mhz, 3400Mhz, 3466Mhz and 3533Mhz stable.


----------



## thomasck

Ramad said:


> Yes, it has been more than a year since I wrote it, but you can read about it here: *Link*
> 
> 
> 
> I gave examples which you can follow and is quite easy when you try it a few times. Making an excel-ark would make it easier to calculate desired latencies.
> 
> 
> 
> They are 3 categories:
> 
> 
> 
> *Primary timings:*
> 
> 
> 
> - tCL, tRCD (RD, WR), tRP, tRAS and CMD (command rate), which you can set as your RAM can tolerate, i.e: 16-18-18-18-36-1T or 2T they can also be calculated, but there is always some headroom with these timings.
> 
> 
> 
> *Secondary timings:*
> 
> 
> 
> - tRC = tRP + tRAS (I add 2 clocks more for stability, but this is the user call)
> 
> 
> 
> - tRRD_S, tRRD_L and tFAW. These depends on the Memory Data Interleaving size, ½KB, 1KB or 2KB so make sure that you use the value for the same page size when calculating them. The lowest value for tFAW is 16 clocks, never use values lower than 16CK even if you are getting a lower value when calculating.
> 
> 
> 
> - tWR and tRTP. tRTP is always half of tWR.
> 
> 
> 
> - tRFC, tRFC2, tRFC4. Those are refreshing timings which are temperature dependent. tRFC is in effect below 85C, tRFC between 85C and 95C, tRFC4 is when the RAM reaches 95C. Changing from 1, to 2 to 4 is automated by the RAM which is triggered when the RAM temperature is in or reaches one of the intervals above. I use default values for the frequency that I'm running my RAM at.
> 
> 
> 
> - tCKE (Clock Enabled). Timings which all above timings depends on because it syncs operations starts. The whole RAM cycle starts when triggered. If CKE = 8CK then the RAM waits 8 clocks before getting a new window to start next operation. It sounds like many clocks but the chances of waiting 8 clocks is very slim when our timings are 14+ clocks. 1 or 2 CK used to work well with earlier AGESA (before 1.0.0.4) but I have seen it reduce stability when set low on latest AGESA , so I'm using the default value with newer AGESA versions.
> 
> 
> 
> -tCWL. This is equal to tCL or tCL-1CK or -2CK. Use the value your RAM likes.
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the timings that we have on this platform are called "Turn Around". They don't exist on any RAM die data sheet because they are IMC timings (the way I understand them, because I could never find them on any document), such as tRDWR which means: read to write delay, tRDRDScl: read to read same channel, tRDRDSd: read to read same DIMM (same memory stick) and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> They are almost identical on all Ryzen CPUs (+- 1 to 2 clocks). The only rule that I made for my self is setting is: tRDWR (read to write delay) = 2 x tRWRD (write to write delay).
> 
> 
> 
> So all you need is to find the data sheet for your RAM die and start calculating your own timings, just remember to round up the calculated timings when using them.


Many many thanks mate! [emoji106][emoji119]

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

iNeri said:


> Nope. Here another one at 3533 mhz  (1.43v, soc 1.05v)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3466 strap + 102 bclk = 3533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to numlock66 for the tRRDL tip


I stand corrected, very nice! 

Best I could mange was getting 3466 to pass memtest hcl over night but would crash the system randomly. Thanks to Ramad's help I might have better luck with it next time I feel like playing with it. For now I just want to make sure my Win10 BSODs are a thing of the past as it was probably driver related and or voltage issues.


----------



## garych

fcchin said:


> uefi 5.1 x370 taichi EASTER egg surprise !!!
> 
> My ram is Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 = 16GB x 2 (dual rank dual side) 3000Mhz C15, Hynix MFR detected by Thaiphoon 1.4 or earlier. Can be seen my older posts. = http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=9255&title=uefi472-xmp-works-for-cmk32gx4m2b3000c15
> 
> But uefi 5.1 has a new feature and detected it as 3200Mhz C16 with part number CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 and version 4.31, Hohohoho I was so darn happy  imagine that !!!!
> 
> then Thaiphoon 1.4 no longer reads out and must upgrade to 1.5 but then the MFR turned into AFR - WTH ........ but the timings nanoseconds are the same..... 3000Mhz also same etc.
> 
> and needless to say I tried booting 3200Mhz and failed...... 3 long beeps, but with experience from previous experiments + powerful Dram Calculator by 1usmus, I quickly up the voltage to Dram 1.5v, soc 1.2v and changed 3 timings to follow calculator 1.4.0.1 and huala boot and game and no crash 3200Mhz C16181818...


It hasn't detected it as anything there, it shows the same profile for everyone no matter what ram they have.


----------



## fcchin

garych said:


> It hasn't detected it as anything there, it shows the same profile for everyone no matter what ram they have.


Oh I see, thanks for reply !!!


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Ramad said:


> It does because it does not seem that you have a problem with your RAM. I'm not familiar with 3000-safe and 3200-safe, but if you are asking about timing then you can use the timings that I have posted earlier for pschorr1123 but keeping your original first 6 timings that you are already using (tCL to tRC). You may want to change tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL to 3 or 4, otherwise you can use the same timings.
> 
> You can send me a PM if you need more help, and I will answer when I can because I will be a way for a few days.


Ok, hope I'll find some time to mess around a bit and see where this gets me.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Ramad said:


> It does because it does not seem that you have a problem with your RAM. I'm not familiar with 3000-safe and 3200-safe, but if you are asking about timing then you can use the timings that I have posted earlier for pschorr1123 but keeping your original first 6 timings that you are already using (tCL to tRC). You may want to change tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL to 3 or 4, otherwise you can use the same timings.
> 
> You can send me a PM if you need more help, and I will answer when I can because I will be a way for a few days.


Long story short...nope, nope, and nope.

System won't go past Win login screen (reboots) with 3066-same timings as 3000, 1.4V, 1.1 Soc

System won't even post with 3066 safe, 3133 safe (even with 1.4V, 1.1Soc...suggested is 1.35 and 1.025)

System won't even post with XMP 3066 (voltage stock, voltage high etc)

I'll start studying your guide, and hopefully I'll find what's wrong with DRAM calculator (suggested values even on 3000 safe are sometimes completely messed up and far far lower or higher than those that work right now).

At some point, I've been able to boot and log on Win with a 3200 profile, but this was on BIOS 4.81 (and was completely unstable).

At least 5.1 doesn't give me false hopes


----------



## Danesh_italiano

I've overclocked my 1600 using the first 3 P-states (this board or ryzen only has 3 states) and everything works fine, all stable etc. The only thing that bothers me is that if the clock speed on any P State is higher than the stock clock (3.2Ghz from my 1600 for example), the voltage stays high when idle. If i set to 3.2Ghz, then it idles at 0.9v instead the voltage i've set when overclocking. Any way to "fix" this? Since i am using ryzen 1600 with samsung b-dies i can downgrade the bios until version 2.0. I've tried 3.3, 4.40 and 5.10, and all idles on high voltage. Any thing i can do?
Tenkiul!


----------



## christoph

Danesh_italiano said:


> I've overclocked my 1600 using the first 3 P-states (this board or ryzen only has 3 states) and everything works fine, all stable etc. The only thing that bothers me is that if the clock speed on any P State is higher than the stock clock (3.2Ghz from my 1600 for example), the voltage stays high when idle. If i set to 3.2Ghz, then it idles at 0.9v instead the voltage i've set when overclocking. Any way to "fix" this? Since i am using ryzen 1600 with samsung b-dies i can downgrade the bios until version 2.0. I've tried 3.3, 4.40 and 5.10, and all idles on high voltage. Any thing i can do?
> Tenkiul!


try setting the voltage mode to Offset and Auto, then set the HEX value for the voltage you need in te CBS P-state


----------



## Danesh_italiano

christoph said:


> try setting the voltage mode to Offset and Auto, then set the HEX value for the voltage you need in te CBS P-state


Tried that and still idle'ling on the voltage of pstate0. The interesting thing is, if i leave pstate 0 as auto, then i will idle on 0.900v as normal and when on high cpu usage, it will boost to 4.5Ghz on all cores. If i set pstate0 to 3.2, it will idle at 0.900v, if i set the pstate0 to 3.25, then i will idle on the voltage that i've se to pstate0. Tried enabling/disabling turbo boost, tried setting as offset voltage with auto voltage, +/- offset and still idles on the voltage set on pstate 0.

Anything that i can try? It is possible to change the turbo values for 1000 ryzens?


----------



## christoph

Danesh_italiano said:


> Tried that and still idle'ling on the voltage of pstate0. The interesting thing is, if i leave pstate 0 as auto, then i will idle on 0.900v as normal and when on high cpu usage, it will boost to 4.5Ghz on all cores. If i set pstate0 to 3.2, it will idle at 0.900v, if i set the pstate0 to 3.25, then i will idle on the voltage that i've se to pstate0. Tried enabling/disabling turbo boost, tried setting as offset voltage with auto voltage, +/- offset and still idles on the voltage set on pstate 0.
> 
> Anything that i can try? It is possible to change the turbo values for 1000 ryzens?




then just use P-state 0 as the higher clock you OCing 

set P-state 0 to 3.2, 3.3 or whatever OC you want and set the voltage in the VID row, and in main settings set to Offset voltage and Auto


----------



## Danesh_italiano

christoph said:


> then just use P-state 0 as the higher clock you OCing
> 
> set P-state 0 to 3.2, 3.3 or whatever OC you want and set the voltage in the VID row, and in main settings set to Offset voltage and Auto


I think this is what i have done and what you have suggested, right? Or i am making some confusion?
Thanks for the helps!


----------



## pschorr1123

Danesh_italiano said:


> I think this is what i have done and what you have suggested, right? Or i am making some confusion?
> Thanks for the helps!



Back when I was using P-states to OC my 1700 I found that if I touched anything except the FID (Frequency ID) Then it would not work right. In fact it would just skip the top Pstate and top out at the next one down.

To get the vcore you want you need to add an offset on the main OC page. ie to get 1.35 = (1.35-1.1875(default 1700 or 1600 vcore) = .1625 offset 1.4 would need an offset of .2125

Also make sure you have the Win 10 Balanced or the Ryzen Balanced plan and the minimum Processor state set to 40 or lower. Sometimes Win 10 will set both the max and minimum to 100 and then the CPU will not throttle down. MS has fixed the windows balanced plan to work with Ryzen so which ever one you use is fine.

This was back on bios 3.30 or lower. Newer bios pstates OC may work differently or have even more bugs. Its Asrock so I would assume the latter, lol


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Anyone tried the 5.02 BIOS?


----------



## numlock66

Dekaohtoura said:


> Anyone tried the 5.02 BIOS?


Take a look few pages back.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

numlock66 said:


> Take a look few pages back.


Already seen those posts.

Just asking if there are more users that tried it, and if there is something worth mentioning (apart from the added mem frequences).


----------



## iNeri

Dekaohtoura said:


> Already seen those posts.
> 
> Just asking if there are more users that tried it, and if there is something worth mentioning (apart from the added mem frequences).


Its pretty much the same. Only better support for memory overclock. 

Still no manual PBO like 5.10, 4.80, 4.81, 4.82 bios.


----------



## Danesh_italiano

pschorr1123 said:


> Back when I was using P-states to OC my 1700 I found that if I touched anything except the FID (Frequency ID) Then it would not work right. In fact it would just skip the top Pstate and top out at the next one down.
> 
> To get the vcore you want you need to add an offset on the main OC page. ie to get 1.35 = (1.35-1.1875(default 1700 or 1600 vcore) = .1625 offset 1.4 would need an offset of .2125
> 
> Also make sure you have the Win 10 Balanced or the Ryzen Balanced plan and the minimum Processor state set to 40 or lower. Sometimes Win 10 will set both the max and minimum to 100 and then the CPU will not throttle down. MS has fixed the windows balanced plan to work with Ryzen so which ever one you use is fine.
> 
> This was back on bios 3.30 or lower. Newer bios pstates OC may work differently or have even more bugs. Its Asrock so I would assume the latter, lol


Tried that, lowering the voltage on the pstate0 and setting offset voltage with +0.300 and it still idles with high voltate (offset voltage + pstate voltage).

Windows settings is fine and the frequency drops to the values of the pstate2, but the voltage remains from pstate0 value.

If i configure all the 3 first pstate with the default values, it idles on the voltage of the pstate 2. If i change ONLY the core speed on pstate0 from 3.2Ghz to 3.25Ghz and keep all the rest with the defaults values, including the voltage and other pstates, it idles with the voltage set on pstate0. I consider this as bug, the problem is getting in contact with asrock to fix this.

Is not possible to the change the turbo values with ryzen 1000s? I see people changing it but the menu only shows for who uses ryzen 2000s. Any other workaround tha ti can try?

Many thanks!


----------



## pschorr1123

Danesh_italiano said:


> Tried that, lowering the voltage on the pstate0 and setting offset voltage with +0.300 and it still idles with high voltate (offset voltage + pstate voltage).
> 
> Windows settings is fine and the frequency drops to the values of the pstate2, but the voltage remains from pstate0 value.
> 
> If i configure all the 3 first pstate with the default values, it idles on the voltage of the pstate 2. If i change ONLY the core speed on pstate0 from 3.2Ghz to 3.25Ghz and keep all the rest with the defaults values, including the voltage and other pstates, it idles with the voltage set on pstate0. I consider this as bug, the problem is getting in contact with asrock to fix this.
> 
> Is not possible to the change the turbo values with ryzen 1000s? I see people changing it but the menu only shows for who uses ryzen 2000s. Any other workaround tha ti can try?
> 
> Many thanks!



Not sure what you mean by Turbo values. If you mean the single core boost then no. On ryzen 1 when you use p-state OC say you set Pstate 0 to 3700 then all cores will run @ 3.7 and will down clock if idle. 

Are you using HWiNFO64 to monitor your voltage? IF so you need to look under CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) as that will be the most accurate while if you look under Core#0 VID that will show whatever you have in pstate 0. 

What bios are you on? IF you are on 4.40 or above you may need to make sure you are running in CBS mode on the main OC Tweaker page. I have only OCed via pstate on the older bios when I had my 1700.

And yes unfortunately there are many bugs with pstate OC on this board. On bios 3.30 or lower if you touch anything other than FID on pstate 0 it won't work

The pink circle is the more accurate Vcore reading while the green one only displays the VID and when I had my 1700 the VID always read 1.1875 even when down clocked

If you are still having trouble perhaps post what you want your all core speed to be and your vcore. You should just set the multiplier and vcore on the main OC Tweaker page so you can quickly run your stability tests within Windows to determine Your stable Vcore at desired Overclock.

If you were just wanting to adjust PBO settings or just the auto single core boost you can't do that on gen1. As soon as you change the Frequency or multiplier the CPU goes into OC mode and will not self turbo. That is why if you over clock then you want to hit at least 3.7 to match the single core boost otherwise you will be giving up single threaded performance. 3.7 on all cores not too bad vs 3.2 and only 3.7 on 1 core.

EDIT: I hope that your adding +.3000 was a typo as you will fry your CPU! 1.1875 + .3 = 1.4875 AMD Recommended MAX 1.425 which would be what you might need for 4.0GHZ


----------



## garych

Danesh_italiano said:


> Tried that, lowering the voltage on the pstate0 and setting offset voltage with +0.300 and it still idles with high voltate (offset voltage + pstate voltage).
> 
> Windows settings is fine and the frequency drops to the values of the pstate2, but the voltage remains from pstate0 value.
> 
> If i configure all the 3 first pstate with the default values, it idles on the voltage of the pstate 2. If i change ONLY the core speed on pstate0 from 3.2Ghz to 3.25Ghz and keep all the rest with the defaults values, including the voltage and other pstates, it idles with the voltage set on pstate0. I consider this as bug, the problem is getting in contact with asrock to fix this.
> 
> Is not possible to the change the turbo values with ryzen 1000s? I see people changing it but the menu only shows for who uses ryzen 2000s. Any other workaround tha ti can try?
> 
> Many thanks!


Are you sure you don't have High Performance power plan enabled in Windows? It will not downclock and downvolt if minimum performance in Windows is set to 100%.

Also, P-States never worked properly for me on anything lower than 4.40 BIOS. Always had to set some weird clocks and use P1 as main state. Now it's fine.

Don't set any CPU voltage and frequency on the OC page, leave everything on Auto. Your P-States should do all the job. Also set the P3 State to Auto.

All cores get the same voltage as the highest state core, that's why it might be that your CPU didn't downvolt due to some core being under some slight load that required it to be in highest state. 
Check in HWiNFO.

You can attach some screenshots from BIOS of what settings you have, for that you need to insert a flashdrive and press F12 on the page you want to save.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

iNeri said:


> Its pretty much the same. Only better support for memory overclock.
> 
> Still no manual PBO like 5.10, 4.80, 4.81, 4.82 bios.


TY!


----------



## numlock66

numlock66 said:


> 3533mhz UEFI 5.02 (some changes to voltages MEM, SOC and change on tRRDL from 6 to 7 to avoid testmem5 erros)
> 
> XFR2 enable offset -0.81v
> 1.445V MEM
> 1.037v SOC
> 0.850V VDDP


Change due to reboots folowed UEFI reset when idle, solution raise SOC voltage:

XFR2 enable offset -0.100v
1.445V MEM
1.0635v SOC
0.850V VDDP


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> Change due to reboots folowed UEFI reset when idle, solution raise SOC voltage:
> 
> 
> 
> XFR2 enable offset -1.00v
> 
> 1.445V MEM
> 
> 1.0635v SOC
> 
> 0.850V VDDP


I have soc at 1.037v no problems at all when idle so far. 

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> numlock66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Change due to reboots folowed UEFI reset when idle, solution raise SOC voltage:
> 
> 
> 
> XFR2 enable offset -1.00v
> 
> 1.445V MEM
> 
> 1.0635v SOC
> 
> 0.850V VDDP
> 
> 
> 
> I have soc at 1.037v no problems at all when idle so far.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good, but my sistem is stable one day after many tests, but another day error on test or reboot when idle. I'm getting crazy. Hahah


----------



## pschorr1123

iNeri said:


> I have soc at 1.037v no problems at all when idle so far.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


Quick question for you and @numlock,

With your Dram @ 1.44 ish do you have issues with getting memory errors once your dimms hit 52c as 1usmus showed in a video a while back? Or or you guys able to run those high speeds by adding a fan over your dimms?

Was just curious if the temp issue was a CH6 issue only or a platform issue.

BTW, congrats on busting the 3466 barrier on this board!


----------



## thomasck

Quick question guys.. what's about offset and it usefulness? Let's say I set 1.1 + 0.05 offset. It will sit at 1.1 and when under load will get to 1.15? 

I'm asking cause for a long time I've been using 1.1385 + 0.01something in the cpu. Yesterday I've tried fixed voltage which I could decrease the vcpu to 1.135, stable. Both cases LLC2.

So what's the thing of the offset?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danesh_italiano

pschorr1123 said:


> Not sure what you mean by Turbo values. If you mean the single core boost then no. On ryzen 1 when you use p-state OC say you set Pstate 0 to 3700 then all cores will run @ 3.7 and will down clock if idle.
> 
> Are you using HWiNFO64 to monitor your voltage? IF so you need to look under CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) as that will be the most accurate while if you look under Core#0 VID that will show whatever you have in pstate 0.
> 
> What bios are you on? IF you are on 4.40 or above you may need to make sure you are running in CBS mode on the main OC Tweaker page. I have only OCed via pstate on the older bios when I had my 1700.
> 
> And yes unfortunately there are many bugs with pstate OC on this board. On bios 3.30 or lower if you touch anything other than FID on pstate 0 it won't work
> 
> The pink circle is the more accurate Vcore reading while the green one only displays the VID and when I had my 1700 the VID always read 1.1875 even when down clocked
> 
> If you are still having trouble perhaps post what you want your all core speed to be and your vcore. You should just set the multiplier and vcore on the main OC Tweaker page so you can quickly run your stability tests within Windows to determine Your stable Vcore at desired Overclock.
> 
> If you were just wanting to adjust PBO settings or just the auto single core boost you can't do that on gen1. As soon as you change the Frequency or multiplier the CPU goes into OC mode and will not self turbo. That is why if you over clock then you want to hit at least 3.7 to match the single core boost otherwise you will be giving up single threaded performance. 3.7 on all cores not too bad vs 3.2 and only 3.7 on 1 core.
> 
> EDIT: I hope that your adding +.3000 was a typo as you will fry your CPU! 1.1875 + .3 = 1.4875 AMD Recommended MAX 1.425 which would be what you might need for 4.0GHZ





garych said:


> Are you sure you don't have High Performance power plan enabled in Windows? It will not downclock and downvolt if minimum performance in Windows is set to 100%.
> 
> Also, P-States never worked properly for me on anything lower than 4.40 BIOS. Always had to set some weird clocks and use P1 as main state. Now it's fine.
> 
> Don't set any CPU voltage and frequency on the OC page, leave everything on Auto. Your P-States should do all the job. Also set the P3 State to Auto.
> 
> All cores get the same voltage as the highest state core, that's why it might be that your CPU didn't downvolt due to some core being under some slight load that required it to be in highest state.
> Check in HWiNFO.
> 
> You can attach some screenshots from BIOS of what settings you have, for that you need to insert a flashdrive and press F12 on the page you want to save.



Hallo!

I am running on bios 5.10 and ALL settings with the default values. I am only changing the clockspeed from PSTATE 0, i am leaving the voltage with the default value. Just to mention, if you change the the overclock mode from CBS to Manual, basically it just set the PSTATE 0 and 1 with the values that you set on the OC Tweaker page. But i am running with the default setting, CBS Mode.









and









Interesting point:
-> The turbo boost works if the clock speed set on PSTATE 0 is equal to the default clock or lower (3.2Ghz on my case, ryzen 5 1600).
-> The voltage downclock if the clock speed set on PSTATE 0 is equal to the default clock or lower (3.2Ghz on my case, ryzen 5 1600).
-> The voltage behaves as a fixed voltage if the clock speed set on PSTATE 0 is equal to the default clock or lower (3.2Ghz on my case, ryzen 5 1600). Even though if the voltage is set as auto on the OC Tweaker page.

When i said "turbo values", i meant to change the the maximum voltage and maximum speed clock values, like on intel plataforme, Z370 taichi for example. Anything else that i can test? Shloud o contact that guy that send to one of member the bios version 4.82?

Many thanks again!


----------



## garych

Danesh_italiano said:


> Hallo!
> 
> I am running on bios 5.10 and ALL settings with the default values. I am only changing the clockspeed from PSTATE 0, i am leaving the voltage with the default value. Just to mention, if you change the the overclock mode from CBS to Manual, basically it just set the PSTATE 0 and 1 with the values that you set on the OC Tweaker page. But i am running with the default setting, CBS Mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting point:
> -> The turbo boost works if the clock speed set on PSTATE 0 is equal to the default clock or lower (3.2Ghz on my case, ryzen 5 1600).
> -> The voltage downclock if the clock speed set on PSTATE 0 is equal to the default clock or lower (3.2Ghz on my case, ryzen 5 1600).
> -> The voltage behaves as a fixed voltage if the clock speed set on PSTATE 0 is equal to the default clock or lower (3.2Ghz on my case, ryzen 5 1600). Even though if the voltage is set as auto on the OC Tweaker page.
> 
> When i said "turbo values", i meant to change the the maximum voltage and maximum speed clock values, like on intel plataforme, Z370 taichi for example. Anything else that i can test? Shloud o contact that guy that send to one of member the bios version 4.82?
> 
> Many thanks again!


Do you have anything dialed in under Voltage configuration section of OC Tweaker? 









Set the P1 and P2 states to custom and check what values they are set to.


----------



## Danesh_italiano

garych said:


> Do you have anything dialed in under Voltage configuration section of OC Tweaker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set the P1 and P2 states to custom and check what values they are set to.


It doesn't change anything if i leave PSATE 1 and 2 as custom with default settings, with different settings or as Auto.










:/

Your cpu idles with low voltage if you set PSTATE 0 with clock speed of 4.3Ghz? If yes, then i think this "bug" only happens with ryzen 1000s. With my old ryzen 1200, the same time has happening... :sadsmiley


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> Quick question guys.. what's about offset and it usefulness? Let's say I set 1.1 + 0.05 offset. It will sit at 1.1 and when under load will get to 1.15?
> 
> I'm asking cause for a long time I've been using 1.1385 + 0.01something in the cpu. Yesterday I've tried fixed voltage which I could decrease the vcpu to 1.135, stable. Both cases LLC2.
> 
> So what's the thing of the offset?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Offset voltage does not increase the voltage for just under load conditions. It offsets requested VID voltage for every power state at all times.

If you want stable voltage at all times, set LLC to Level 1.
It's been measured at the socket that voltage is pretty steady when LLC is at Level 1.


----------



## thomasck

garych said:


> Offset voltage does not increase the voltage for just under load conditions. It offsets requested VID voltage for every power state at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want stable voltage at all times, set LLC to Level 1.
> 
> It's been measured at the socket that voltage is pretty steady when LLC is at Level 1. X370 Taich measured idle/load


Thanks dude!

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

pschorr1123 said:


> Quick question for you and @numlock,
> 
> With your Dram @ 1.44 ish do you have issues with getting memory errors once your dimms hit 52c as 1usmus showed in a video a while back? Or or you guys able to run those high speeds by adding a fan over your dimms?
> 
> Was just curious if the temp issue was a CH6 issue only or a platform issue.
> 
> BTW, congrats on busting the 3466 barrier on this board!


What i notice is that my memory reach 56º with no errors when I forgot to put my 120mm fan blowing on it, but i leave the fan over the memory. 



thomasck said:


> Quick question guys.. what's about offset and it usefulness? Let's say I set 1.1 + 0.05 offset. It will sit at 1.1 and when under load will get to 1.15?
> 
> I'm asking cause for a long time I've been using 1.1385 + 0.01something in the cpu. Yesterday I've tried fixed voltage which I could decrease the vcpu to 1.135, stable. Both cases LLC2.
> 
> So what's the thing of the offset?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


If your voltage range is 0.7v to 1.25v and you add an offset of 0.05v you got 0.705v to 1.255v.
If you want to add voltage only under heavy load use Load Line Calibration (LLC) like showed on video above.


----------



## garych

Danesh_italiano said:


> It doesn't change anything if i leave PSATE 1 and 2 as custom with default settings, with different settings or as Auto.
> 
> 
> :/
> 
> Your cpu idles with low voltage if you set PSTATE 0 with clock speed of 4.3Ghz? If yes, then i think this "bug" only happens with ryzen 1000s. With my old ryzen 1200, the same time has happening... :sadsmiley


I don't dare to set my 1700 higher than 3.8, not very efficient, but I have P0 set to 3.7 and my system doesn't have any problems going to P1 and P2 states and downvolting accordingly.
Don't mind my lower states clocks and voltages, I've set custom P1 and P2.


----------



## thomasck

numlock66 said:


> What i notice is that my memory reach 56º with no errors when I forgot to put my 120mm fan blowing on it, but i leave the fan over the memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your voltage range is 0.7v to 1.25v and you add an offset of 0.05v you got 0.705v to 1.255v.
> 
> If you want to add voltage only under heavy load use Load Line Calibration (LLC) like showed on video above.


Gonna watch the video at home. What I've done yesterday was setting fixed voltage to 1.356v, even ibt ran without issues. Before I was setting 3.9ghz 1.375v + offset 0.015.

In this case with fixed voltage LLC turns to have no usage, isn't? Or I got this wrong?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

thomasck said:


> Gonna watch the video at home. What I've done yesterday was setting fixed voltage to 1.356v, even ibt ran without issues. Before I was setting 3.9ghz 1.375v + offset 0.015.
> 
> In this case with fixed voltage LLC turns to have no usage, isn't? Or I got this wrong?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


LLC is intended to keep the voltage at the level you set when you have high load.

You set 1.35v on bios but you noticed that when you are under heavy load you measure 1.30v, so LLC is intended to adjust this voltage, only when under heavy load, to 1.35.


----------



## Danesh_italiano

garych said:


> I don't dare to set my 1700 higher than 3.8, not very efficient, but I have P0 set to 3.7 and my system doesn't have any problems going to P1 and P2 states and downvolting accordingly.
> Don't mind my lower states clocks and voltages, I've set custom P1 and P2.


Hmmmmmm. Interesting. Why i am not idleling with low voltage?!?!?!

What bios version are you using? Could you take print screen (just press F12 with an USB connected on the motherboard) from EVERY modification you have done in bios? Or just inform all modifications? I really would appreciate.
Many thanks!


----------



## garych

Danesh_italiano said:


> Hmmmmmm. Interesting. Why i am not idleling with low voltage?!?!?!
> 
> What bios version are you using? Could you take print screen (just press F12 with an USB connected on the motherboard) from EVERY modification you have done in bios? Or just inform all modifications? I really would appreciate.
> Many thanks!


I'm on 5.10 bios currently. Didn't do any special modification tbh.

I'm pretty sure I can reset all my settings to default and just set the P-States to the values I have right now and it will work just fine.

Can you tell how you flash your BIOS firmware? What are your steps?
It might be that something is bad with the flash process.

Not sure if the screenshots will help you, but here's the most of the settings I modified manually, except memory timings and fan profiles.


----------



## numlock66

numlock66 said:


> Change due to reboots folowed UEFI reset when idle, solution raise SOC voltage:
> 
> XFR2 enable offset -0.100v
> 1.445V MEM
> 1.0635v SOC
> 0.850V VDDP


It seems that the absence of PBO controls (escalar control and others) is the key of problem given that once enabled XFR2 we only control voltages through offset lowering my idle voltage too...

Leaving XFR2 on auto seems to solve the reboots.

I also notice that no erros on Karhu RAM Test means erros on TestMem5 v0.12 and vice versa.


----------



## Joke94

Hello everyone !

First time writing here in a long time, but i just had to share my experience with the new 5.10 bios.

First of all, with 4.x bios, I haven't been able to do anything major with my RAM maybe 3266mhz or marginally lower timings. Also haven't been able to get 4Ghz overclock stable with decent voltages. But now that i updated to 5.10 and read someone saying that memory combatibility was upgraded, I decided to give it another go and I'm glad i did.

Now with 5.10, I first started with ram and was able to clock it to 3466mhz with decent timings, this one also gives me best results with benchmarks. But now i can lower the timings on 3200mhz, which really makes a difference in games frametimes and 1% lows. 3200mhz 14-13-13-13 is what I'm currently using.

Also now that i could clock my memory i decided to give 4Ghz another go too and would u believe it 4Ghz with 1.39v stable.

This update has been amazing to me and just wanted to share it here.

1800x
x370 taichi(obviously)
G. skill, Flare x, 3200mhz, 2x 8gb

if someone wants to know my settings I'll post them, but i don't know if they are that amazing


----------



## jearly410

Chiming in with praise for the 5.1 bios. I'd been using 4.4 (tried all bios after as well) since I have found it to be most stable. I noticed that the bios would lock up randomly after changing something (voltage, save profile, changing page etc.) and I could not figure out why this was happening. 

I thought I was flashing my bios correctly but after reading through the bios mod thread, my focus turned to settings from one bios carrying over to another even after doing my usual bios upgrade routine. Removing the battery, jumping the clr bios pins, hours unplugged... nothing was actually resetting/clearing my bios. 

In the bios+mod thread, it is documented that settings can in fact remain even after clearing cmos, and the way to completely clear bios required external software. So that's what I did.

Now 5.1 has gotten me from 3.8ghz 3333 14 stable to 3.875ghz 3333 14 stable at same voltage. The random bios freezes are gone, and Battlefield 1 has never been so smooth. I can do 4ghz but at too high voltage. Before this even 3.825 was unstable no matter what voltage. It's only been a day of tuning so I'm hesitant to call my settings 24/7 stable but so far it's looking good.:thumb::thumbsups


----------



## christoph

jearly410 said:


> Chiming in with praise for the 5.1 bios. I'd been using 4.4 (tried all bios after as well) since I have found it to be most stable. I noticed that the bios would lock up randomly after changing something (voltage, save profile, changing page etc.) and I could not figure out why this was happening.
> 
> I thought I was flashing my bios correctly but after reading through the bios mod thread, my focus turned to settings from one bios carrying over to another even after doing my usual bios upgrade routine. Removing the battery, jumping the clr bios pins, hours unplugged... nothing was actually resetting/clearing my bios.
> 
> In the bios+mod thread, it is documented that settings can in fact remain even after clearing cmos, and the way to completely clear bios required external software. So that's what I did.
> 
> Now 5.1 has gotten me from 3.8ghz 3333 14 stable to 3.875ghz 3333 14 stable at same voltage. The random bios freezes are gone, and Battlefield 1 has never been so smooth. I can do 4ghz but at too high voltage. Before this even 3.825 was unstable no matter what voltage. It's only been a day of tuning so I'm hesitant to call my settings 24/7 stable but so far it's looking good.:thumb::thumbsups



so what software you'd use to flash the bios? 

I've try the mus1mus way to "proper" flash the bios but could not even make the flash drive


----------



## jearly410

christoph said:


> so what software you'd use to flash the bios?
> 
> I've try the mus1mus way to "proper" flash the bios but could not even make the flash drive


I don't have time to list my steps, but it took 2 days to figure it out . I'll reply later.


----------



## numlock66

numlock66 said:


> It seems that the absence of PBO controls (escalar control and others) is the key of problem given that once enabled XFR2 we only control voltages through offset lowering my idle voltage too...
> 
> Leaving XFR2 on auto seems to solve the reboots.
> 
> I also notice that no erros on Karhu RAM Test means erros on TestMem5 v0.12 and vice versa.


The problem was Enable XFR2 and control offset. i am giving up for a while.

This config works great:
XFR2 auto
1.445V MEM
1.037v SOC
0.850V VDDP


----------



## Danesh_italiano

garych said:


> I'm on 5.10 bios currently. Didn't do any special modification tbh.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can reset all my settings to default and just set the P-States to the values I have right now and it will work just fine.
> 
> Can you tell how you flash your BIOS firmware? What are your steps?
> It might be that something is bad with the flash process.
> 
> Not sure if the screenshots will help you, but here's the most of the settings I modified manually, except memory timings and fan profiles.


Tried you settings but still not idleling with lower voltage.
To update the bios, i do: restore to defaults > save and reset > update bios > reset > restore to defaults > save reset > then change my settings.

Could you save your bios config (OC tweaker, on the bottom of the page > Save profile to disk) and upload please? This will be my last try.

I really appreciate for all this, very useful.


----------



## JackCrackerMan

Hey everyone,
long time lurker here... 

I've had my X370 Taichi setup since about March/April of 2018 and find myself still trying to figure out really what I can/should change and what I can/shouldn't. 

First, My specs:
Ryzen 1800x
G.Skill Ripjaws: F4-3200C14-16GVR (2 x 16GB dual channel) - this is a B-die kit
X370 Taichi (EUFI version 5.1) 
Corsair HX1000
Custom liquid loop with 2 radiators (360mm & 280mm) - so cooling is not an issue

What I'm currently running:
Custom P-State:
4000mhz
1.35VID (default VID)

Asrock OC mode with vcore offset of +.0375 (total voltage of 1.3875)
LLC = 2 (for both LLC)
DRAM XMP loaded (3200mhz, 14cas) with DRAM voltage at 1.4v

All other settings left to default.

Here's the thing, I have tried to use the Ryzen DRAM calculator to establish "safe" timings instead of using XMP Profile... even upping my dram voltage to 1.42v and it will still fail to post. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong here, I was told if the ram was going to fail to post, it'd be from loading the xmp settings and that the dram calculator settings would yield both better timings and more reliable stability. 

Second, when should I, if ever, mess with the VID voltages in my P-states? Does it even matter? I've actually noticed a slight increase in max temps when I run my OC via P-states versus ASrock oc settings. 

I spent a buttload on my ram, I made sure I picked a kit that was listed on the ASRock compatibility site list, and I picked one of the fastest kits with the lowest timings I could find. Is it a matter of increasing dram voltages even more to get these "safe" timings to post? 

I've noticed some people mention increasing the CPU VDD 1.8v to 1.9... is this safe? What exactly is this setting doing? 

Sorry for all the questions, I've been playing with these things on my own, and just haven't been able to answer these questions.


----------



## numlock66

JackCrackerMan said:


> Hey everyone,
> long time lurker here...
> 
> I've had my X370 Taichi setup since about March/April of 2018 and find myself still trying to figure out really what I can/should change and what I can/shouldn't.
> 
> First, My specs:
> Ryzen 1800x
> G.Skill Ripjaws: F4-3200C14-16GVR (2 x 16GB dual channel) - this is a B-die kit
> X370 Taichi (EUFI version 5.1)
> Corsair HX1000
> Custom liquid loop with 2 radiators (360mm & 280mm) - so cooling is not an issue
> 
> What I'm currently running:
> Custom P-State:
> 4000mhz
> 1.35VID (default VID)
> 
> Asrock OC mode with vcore offset of +.0375 (total voltage of 1.3875)
> LLC = 2 (for both LLC)
> DRAM XMP loaded (3200mhz, 14cas) with DRAM voltage at 1.4v
> 
> All other settings left to default.
> 
> Here's the thing, I have tried to use the Ryzen DRAM calculator to establish "safe" timings instead of using XMP Profile... even upping my dram voltage to 1.42v and it will still fail to post. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong here, I was told if the ram was going to fail to post, it'd be from loading the xmp settings and that the dram calculator settings would yield both better timings and more reliable stability.
> 
> Second, when should I, if ever, mess with the VID voltages in my P-states? Does it even matter? I've actually noticed a slight increase in max temps when I run my OC via P-states versus ASrock oc settings.
> 
> I spent a buttload on my ram, I made sure I picked a kit that was listed on the ASRock compatibility site list, and I picked one of the fastest kits with the lowest timings I could find. Is it a matter of increasing dram voltages even more to get these "safe" timings to post?
> 
> I've noticed some people mention increasing the CPU VDD 1.8v to 1.9... is this safe? What exactly is this setting doing?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I've been playing with these things on my own, and just haven't been able to answer these questions.


Very good for 1800x, Improvement for you only raise you memory clock, try 3466mhz or 3333mhz, both cas14, but is more difficult 1800x reach higher memory clocks than 2X00x, use timings from ryzen dram calc or take a look on the timing people (and Me) used some pages back. Its not necessary to increase VDD voltage.


----------



## garych

Danesh_italiano said:


> Tried you settings but still not idleling with lower voltage.
> To update the bios, i do: restore to defaults > save and reset > update bios > reset > restore to defaults > save reset > then change my settings.
> 
> Could you save your bios config (OC tweaker, on the bottom of the page > Save profile to disk) and upload please? This will be my last try.
> 
> I really appreciate for all this, very useful.


Ok, download a bunch of BIOS firmwares on your usb flash drive including 5.10, and try these steps:
1. Disconnect all unessential for flashing devices (remove all RAM sticks except one, all HDDs, SSDs, Ethernet cable, USB devices, audio, etc.) and only keep monitor, mouse and keyboard connected, one RAM stick.
2. Clear CMOS with either button or jumper.
3. Boot PC, it should go into BIOS by itself since you have no drives connected.
4. Flash some other BIOS, because it won't allow you to reflash the 5.10, but not lower than 3.30 so you won't have to flash 3 times.
5. Then boot into BIOS again and flash the 5.10.
6. Boot into BIOS and set your P-States.
7. Connect everything, boot and check if it downvolts.


----------



## JackCrackerMan

numlock66 said:


> Very good for 1800x, Improvement for you only raise you memory clock, try 3466mhz or 3333mhz, both cas14, but is more difficult 1800x reach higher memory clocks than 2X00x, use timings from ryzen dram calc or take a look on the timing people (and Me) used some pages back. Its not necessary to increase VDD voltage.


So I have tried DRAM calc, even the "Safe" values won't post. Here's what I have right now versus the dram "safe" settings:


----------



## numlock66

JackCrackerMan said:


> numlock66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good for 1800x, Improvement for you only raise you memory clock, try 3466mhz or 3333mhz, both cas14, but is more difficult 1800x reach higher memory clocks than 2X00x, use timings from ryzen dram calc or take a look on the timing people (and Me) used some pages back. Its not necessary to increase VDD voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> So I have tried DRAM calc, even the "Safe" values won't post. Here's what I have right now versus the dram "safe" settings:
Click to expand...

 Man, I'm sorry, you have dual rank memory, I was giving advices to single rank memories, I can't help much because I never played with dual rank memory, you could try 3333mhz but it's much more difficult, i think you will need to play with impedances to find an stability. Try my timings for 3533mhz but impedances and voltages may be very different.


----------



## garych

JackCrackerMan said:


> So I have tried DRAM calc, even the "Safe" values won't post. Here's what I have right now versus the dram "safe" settings:


Have you tried removing all timings and setting to auto to see what your mobo chooses and try go from there?


----------



## jearly410

christoph said:


> so what software you'd use to flash the bios?
> 
> I've try the mus1mus way to "proper" flash the bios but could not even make the flash drive


I had to realize I needed to setup the flash drive as a fake hard disk with the EFI saved inside of it. Basically, creating a usb to be bootable and the EFI saved within the drive. 

I used HP_USB_Disk_Storage for the software setup of the USB, but I repeatedly was stuck die to "drive in use" and unable to stop that. Only by unplugging the usb drive, while the software was ready to go, and plugging it back in was I able to create the drive successfully. 
I find Rufus to be easier, difference is 2 partitions will be made. Copy the EFI Folder to the partition that is not named UEFI_NTFS. 

The settings are:
Boot Selection - UEFI:NTFS
Partition Scheme - GPT
Target System - UEFI (non CSM)
File System - NTFS

Make a copy of the bios (X370TC5.10) and place inside the Boot folder. 

A neat software tool/package I came across is called WinSetupFromUSB. http://www.winsetupfromusb.com/downloads/ 
It contains all the other software I came across online to fix my problem, the most useful being RMPrepUSB. 

The most frustrating part was figuring out how to avoid the "write protection" prompt when using HP_USB_Disk_Storage_Format, and I think I just got lucky with plugging and unplugging.

Follow 1usmus instructions from that point forward, except you just reboot when the software finishes after a few minutes.

TIP: For me, I booted into partition 2 from UEFI, however the correct folder in the software was listed as the first removable drive. 

Good luck and post your results :thumb:


----------



## christoph

jearly410 said:


> I had to realize I needed to setup the flash drive as a fake hard disk with the EFI saved inside of it. Basically, creating a usb to be bootable and the EFI saved within the drive.
> 
> I used HP_USB_Disk_Storage for the software setup of the USB, but I repeatedly was stuck die to "drive in use" and unable to stop that. Only by unplugging the usb drive, while the software was ready to go, and plugging it back in was I able to create the drive successfully.
> I find Rufus to be easier, difference is 2 partitions will be made. Copy the EFI Folder to the partition that is not named UEFI_NTFS.
> 
> The settings are:
> Boot Selection - UEFI:NTFS
> Partition Scheme - GPT
> Target System - UEFI (non CSM)
> File System - NTFS
> 
> Make a copy of the bios (X370TC5.10) and place inside the Boot folder.
> 
> A neat software tool/package I came across is called WinSetupFromUSB. http://www.winsetupfromusb.com/downloads/
> It contains all the other software I came across online to fix my problem, the most useful being RMPrepUSB.
> 
> 
> The most frustrating part was figuring out how to avoid the "write protection" prompt when using HP_USB_Disk_Storage_Format, and I think I just got lucky with plugging and unplugging.
> 
> Follow 1usmus instructions from that point forward, except you just reboot when the software finishes after a few minutes.
> 
> TIP: For me, I booted into partition 2 from UEFI, however the correct folder in the software was listed as the first removable drive.
> 
> Good luck and post your results :thumb:



ok, new update I can find the flashdrive but it shows error 30: problem opening file for reading


----------



## garych

jearly410 said:


> Chiming in with praise for the 5.1 bios. I'd been using 4.4 (tried all bios after as well) since I have found it to be most stable. I noticed that the bios would lock up randomly after changing something (voltage, save profile, changing page etc.) and I could not figure out why this was happening.
> 
> I thought I was flashing my bios correctly but after reading through the bios mod thread, my focus turned to settings from one bios carrying over to another even after doing my usual bios upgrade routine. Removing the battery, jumping the clr bios pins, hours unplugged... nothing was actually resetting/clearing my bios.
> 
> In the bios+mod thread, it is documented that settings can in fact remain even after clearing cmos, and the way to completely clear bios required external software. So that's what I did.
> 
> Now 5.1 has gotten me from 3.8ghz 3333 14 stable to 3.875ghz 3333 14 stable at same voltage. The random bios freezes are gone, and Battlefield 1 has never been so smooth. I can do 4ghz but at too high voltage. Before this even 3.825 was unstable no matter what voltage. It's only been a day of tuning so I'm hesitant to call my settings 24/7 stable but so far it's looking good.:thumb::thumbsups


It might as well be a coincidence that after flashing 5.10 using third party software everything is good.

For me flashing works great using standard Instant Flash in BIOS, I do steps I described few posts above.
Before that I also had problems like random short freezes, BIOS lockups and BSODs.


----------



## GoatCheez

JackCrackerMan said:


> So I have tried DRAM calc, even the "Safe" values won't post. Here's what I have right now versus the dram "safe" settings:


I'm in the same (or at least very similar) boat as you - 3200 CL14 dual rank b die kit (2x16GB) - but It's a G.Skill kit (F4-3200C14-16GTZR) - And I also have an 1800x

What I figured out about the Ryzen DRAM calculator for me (just very recently) is that it is trying to tighten the tRFC way too much. The XMP profile uses a 260ns tRFC. If I go to the "Additional calculators" tab in the DRAM calculator and input into the tRFC calculator 3200 and 260, it gives me tRFC values of 416, 309, 190. On the main tab of the calculator however, when using "SAFE" values, it tells me to use tRFC values of 307.2, 228.2, 140.4. It does that because it's trying to tighten the tRFC down to 191.875ns. My ram doesn't like that, and a ~25% difference doesn't really sound "SAFE" to me. I wish it would let us input our own values into those boxes, or at least have sliders so that we can tune individual base timings.

Before, the best luck I had was using the XMP profile on bios 4.64. I had to up my voltages a bit to get there though. On 5.10 now, but without any changes to voltages (other than 1.35v DRAM) or LLC.

TLDR; Try loosening the tRFC values.


----------



## JackCrackerMan

GoatCheez said:


> I'm in the same (or at least very similar) boat as you - 3200 CL14 dual rank b die kit (2x16GB) - but It's a G.Skill kit (F4-3200C14-16GTZR) - And I also have an 1800x
> 
> What I figured out about the Ryzen DRAM calculator for me (just very recently) is that it is trying to tighten the tRFC way too much. The XMP profile uses a 260ns tRFC. If I go to the "Additional calculators" tab in the DRAM calculator and input into the tRFC calculator 3200 and 260, it gives me tRFC values of 416, 309, 190. On the main tab of the calculator however, when using "SAFE" values, it tells me to use tRFC values of 307.2, 228.2, 140.4. It does that because it's trying to tighten the tRFC down to 191.875ns. My ram doesn't like that, and a ~25% difference doesn't really sound "SAFE" to me. I wish it would let us input our own values into those boxes, or at least have sliders so that we can tune individual base timings.
> 
> Before, the best luck I had was using the XMP profile on bios 4.64. I had to up my voltages a bit to get there though. On 5.10 now, but without any changes to voltages (other than 1.35v DRAM) or LLC.
> 
> TLDR; Try loosening the tRFC values.


Hey, sounds like we have the same kit. I did notice that it was nearly halving the timings on the tRFC... don't know a whole lot about it, so I just copied it line for line, which of course resulted in a failure to post. I'll give your suggestion a try, so far I've had to run my ram at 1.4v (UEFIv 5.1) to get stable at XMP.


----------



## Spectre73

GoatCheez said:


> I'm in the same (or at least very similar) boat as you - 3200 CL14 dual rank b die kit (2x16GB) - but It's a G.Skill kit (F4-3200C14-16GTZR) - And I also have an 1800x
> 
> What I figured out about the Ryzen DRAM calculator for me (just very recently) is that it is trying to tighten the tRFC way too much. The XMP profile uses a 260ns tRFC. If I go to the "Additional calculators" tab in the DRAM calculator and input into the tRFC calculator 3200 and 260, it gives me tRFC values of 416, 309, 190. On the main tab of the calculator however, when using "SAFE" values, it tells me to use tRFC values of 307.2, 228.2, 140.4. It does that because it's trying to tighten the tRFC down to 191.875ns. My ram doesn't like that, and a ~25% difference doesn't really sound "SAFE" to me. I wish it would let us input our own values into those boxes, or at least have sliders so that we can tune individual base timings.
> 
> Before, the best luck I had was using the XMP profile on bios 4.64. I had to up my voltages a bit to get there though. On 5.10 now, but without any changes to voltages (other than 1.35v DRAM) or LLC.
> 
> TLDR; Try loosening the tRFC values.


I have the same configuration. Try my settings and do not be fooled by the RTC display. It is 2x16 B-Die Ram.

The key for me was the following:

ProcODT 53.3 (!)
Cad Bus 30 30 40 60
DRAM voltage 1.375
VDDP 0.850
Soc 1.050

3 Timings are to tight with DRAM calc: try the following:

tRRDS 6
tRRDL 8
tRDWR 7

Surprisingly, I was quite stable with only some of these settings, but 100% Karhu RamTest stability only worked with all of these settings.


----------



## GoatCheez

GoatCheez said:


> I'm in the same (or at least very similar) boat as you - 3200 CL14 dual rank b die kit (2x16GB) - but It's a G.Skill kit (F4-3200C14-16GTZR) - And I also have an 1800x
> 
> What I figured out about the Ryzen DRAM calculator for me (just very recently) is that it is trying to tighten the tRFC way too much. The XMP profile uses a 260ns tRFC. If I go to the "Additional calculators" tab in the DRAM calculator and input into the tRFC calculator 3200 and 260, it gives me tRFC values of 416, 309, 190. On the main tab of the calculator however, when using "SAFE" values, it tells me to use tRFC values of 307.2, 228.2, 140.4. It does that because it's trying to tighten the tRFC down to 191.875ns. My ram doesn't like that, and a ~25% difference doesn't really sound "SAFE" to me. I wish it would let us input our own values into those boxes, or at least have sliders so that we can tune individual base timings.
> 
> Before, the best luck I had was using the XMP profile on bios 4.64. I had to up my voltages a bit to get there though. On 5.10 now, but without any changes to voltages (other than 1.35v DRAM) or LLC.
> 
> TLDR; Try loosening the tRFC values.


I just double checked my settings and I actually have my SOC fixed at 1.05V and LLC1. I'm not overclocking my CPU at the moment though so it's at Auto for both. I have a few of the other values loosened compared to the RYZEN calculator as well. Basically, anything the calculator tightened for the "SAFE" output values I loosened up a little bit. I'm still doing some stability testing before I go about tightening.


----------



## GoatCheez

Spectre73 said:


> I have the same configuration. Try my settings and do not be fooled by the RTC display. It is 2x16 B-Die Ram.
> 
> The key for me was the following:
> 
> ProcODT 53.3 (!)
> Cad Bus 30 30 40 60
> DRAM voltage 1.375
> VDDP 0.850
> Soc 1.050
> 
> 3 Timings are to tight with DRAM calc: try the following:
> 
> tRRDS 6
> tRRDL 8
> tRDWR 7
> 
> Surprisingly, I was quite stable with only some of these settings, but 100% Karhu RamTest stability only worked with all of these settings.


I'll give them a shot this weekend. I'll keep my fingers crossed. My current settings:


----------



## Caemyr

@JackCrackerMan
I have the same kit exactly, running on R7 1700, but my x370 is with BIOS 3.1... no significant oveclock on RAM though.
Can you reset bios to default settings, remove all CPU OC and try booting with stock XMP settings?
If that works, could you please try your safe config as you pasted above, but with tRFC set to 560, command rate to 2t with powerdown mode and geardown mode disabled and bankgroupswap/bgs alt set to Auto?


----------



## polkfan

You guys think we will be getting PCI-E 4.0 with Ryzen 3000 series, On this board?


----------



## Danesh_italiano

garych said:


> Ok, download a bunch of BIOS firmwares on your usb flash drive including 5.10, and try these steps:
> 1. Disconnect all unessential for flashing devices (remove all RAM sticks except one, all HDDs, SSDs, Ethernet cable, USB devices, audio, etc.) and only keep monitor, mouse and keyboard connected, one RAM stick.
> 2. Clear CMOS with either button or jumper.
> 3. Boot PC, it should go into BIOS by itself since you have no drives connected.
> 4. Flash some other BIOS, because it won't allow you to reflash the 5.10, but not lower than 3.30 so you won't have to flash 3 times.
> 5. Then boot into BIOS again and flash the 5.10.
> 6. Boot into BIOS and set your P-States.
> 7. Connect everything, boot and check if it downvolts.


Did exactly what you said and still same issue. I've downgraded to 3.3, did all procedures to 4.40 and tested. Same issue. Did all procedures again to 5.10 and still with same issue :'(
Could you save your bios and upload? I will try to request "support" with asrock, but i am feeling that they will ask to RMA the mobo. :/


----------



## garych

Danesh_italiano said:


> Did exactly what you said and still same issue. I've downgraded to 3.3, did all procedures to 4.40 and tested. Same issue. Did all procedures again to 5.10 and still with same issue :'(
> Could you save your bios and upload? I will try to request "support" with asrock, but i am feeling that they will ask to RMA the mobo. :/


ok, here's my saved settings, packed in zip

just don't forget to adjust fans and set all ram settings to default on oc tweaker page


----------



## jearly410

christoph said:


> ok, new update I can find the flashdrive but it shows error 30: problem opening file for reading


I haven't come across that error, you might have to dig through the other thread.


----------



## christoph

jearly410 said:


> I haven't come across that error, you might have to dig through the other thread.



No I got it to flash the bios, it was the name of the bios file, the instructions said to white bios_name.CAP so the .CAP was the problem...

but everything is the same, looks like the flashing method of the Asrock instant flash is more than enough to have a clean flash


----------



## garych

christoph said:


> No I got it to flash the bios, it was the name of the bios file, the instructions said to white bios_name.CAP so the .CAP was the problem...
> 
> but everything is the same, looks like the flashing method of the Asrock instant flash is more than enough to have a clean flash


Yup, no need to go third party, also some people report missing dmi info after doing it that way.

If you want proper erase-write, just use DOS flash to 3.00, and then go from there with Instant Flash.


----------



## Spectre73

garych said:


> Yup, no need to go third party, also some people report missing dmi info after doing it that way.
> 
> If you want proper erase-write, just use DOS flash to 3.00, and then go from there with Instant Flash.


DMI info is usually missing after a third party flash but at least for me it always repopulates itself somehow after 1 or 2 restarts.


----------



## niflung47

garych said:


> Yup, no need to go third party, also some people report missing dmi info after doing it that way.
> 
> If you want proper erase-write, just use DOS flash to 3.00, and then go from there with Instant Flash.



It’s not entirely third party tool though. I mean Asrock actually uses American Megatrends UEFI products and AFU tools are official AMI utilities to update their UEFI.


----------



## flearider

??? just stick the bios on a usb and use asrocks own software .. why use different **** ? never had a problem .. just make sure it's not o/c


----------



## christoph

flearider said:


> ??? just stick the bios on a usb and use asrocks own software .. why use different **** ? never had a problem .. just make sure it's not o/c



cuz some guys said they got things fixed using a 3rd party way to flash the bios


----------



## niflung47

flearider said:


> ??? just stick the bios on a usb and use asrocks own software .. why use different **** ? never had a problem .. just make sure it's not o/c





christoph said:


> cuz some guys said they got things fixed using a 3rd party way to flash the bios



One possible reasons might be that AFU (AMI Firmware Update) tools allow you to fine tune UEFI update process by specifying number of parameters. Among other thing it allows you to force an update process to rewrite an entire Bios chip memory using following parameters:


 /B Program Boot Block
 /P Program Main BIOS
 /K Program all non-critical blocks and ROM Holes
 /N Program NVRAM
 This is what helped some people solved their instability issues. 


Moreover, AMI is the OEM for Asrock UEFIs. So it is enitrely possible that Asrock Instant Flash is actually the same tool with different "skin" as the one that is linked to in iusmus thread.


----------



## Danesh_italiano

garych said:


> ok, here's my saved settings, packed in zip
> 
> just don't forget to adjust fans and set all ram settings to default on oc tweaker page


Tried and still not idleling with lower voltage. Searching on google, i've found this: https://community.amd.com/thread/216716

I will contact asrock but i am expecting no responses from them...

Well, really nice from you trying to help me, very rare on those days.. CHEERS!


----------



## fcchin

GoatCheez said:


> dual rank b die kit (2x16GB) -





JackCrackerMan said:


> (2 x 16GB dual channel) - this is a B-die kit


I have 2x 16GB dual rank like you guys, I think due to more physical chips than other single rank sticks, hence need more voltages/current.

I use 1.2v for SOC and immediately overclock success (most of the time), Dram 1.51v + a bit more at times.


----------



## Kuroihane

Hello everyone!

I have ben trying to get my memory stable as of lately and, I think I was finally able to do it using the Dram Calculator (And finding all those other options it recommends to use as well...)

But, the only thing I did with my ram was to decrease the CL from 15 to 14 (As shown on the images). It's a 3200 Mhz stock Ram, when I try to just use XMP on the BIOS, one of the settings stays at 16 instead of 15.

I noticed that my latency seems a bit high for this memory, using Bios 5.10 and I couldn't really get any "more" from my ram. I did try a few different settings, attempted using a higher SOC voltage but I can't get stability past this point at all. Did anyone have this kind of trouble with B-Dies or is it just me? If I try to clock my memory any higher (3.333/ CL15) I only get stability with higher timings and the average performance just drops as compared to 3200 CL14.

My current memory kit is a G. Skill Trident Z 3.200 CL15 "F4-3200C15-8GTZKW" Confirmed B-dies via Typhoon. Does someone have any hints for me to reach a higher clock or better latencies? Thanks!


----------



## hesee

fcchin said:


> I have 2x 16GB dual rank like you guys, I think due to more physical chips than other single rank sticks, hence need more voltages/current.
> 
> I use 1.2v for SOC and immediately overclock success (most of the time), Dram 1.51v + a bit more at times.


Try these on dual rank b-die: RZQ: 0/0/5 or 7/0/5, cadbus 24, proc 53. Those made 3200mhz (14-13-8-13-24-42) possible with 1,34v in bios using 3200C15 sticks. Compared of needing to use 1,38v with default RZQ values and with slower timings.

Those were really good on my 2700x and bioses 4.70/4.64. Newer bioeses seem to dislike altering RZQ values, but then again using auto settings rams run at same speed and voltage than older bioses with altered RZQ values.


----------



## virpz

The easiest and sometimes the only way to get out of mem holes is by the use of the BCLK or, the ClockGen we paid for. Unfortunately it's been broken for 12nm CPUs since forever, AsRock doesn't gives a *, you guys are not helping by being silent about the issue.


----------



## numlock66

virpz said:


> The easiest and sometimes the only way to get out of mem holes is by the use of the BCLK or, the ClockGen we paid for. Unfortunately it's been broken for 12nm CPUs since forever, AsRock doesn't gives a *, you guys are not helping by being silent about the issue.


BCLK is working here at 102...


----------



## christoph

virpz said:


> The easiest and sometimes the only way to get out of mem holes is by the use of the BCLK or, the ClockGen we paid for. Unfortunately it's been broken for 12nm CPUs since forever, AsRock doesn't gives a *, you guys are not helping by being silent about the issue.


 it works for me as well as to many people in this forum


----------



## virpz

numlock66 said:


> BCLK is working here at 102...


You are missing the point of having a external Clockgen. 

If bios capable, every motherboard without a external clockgen can do 103MHz as it will not hurt your pci-e devices, going far above that without a clockgen will damage your pci-e devices.
Now the X370 Taichi has a external ClockGen circuit ( ICS 9VRS4883BKLF ) which would allow you to go beyond 125MHz BCLK without the damage. Problem ?? It is NOT working for 12nm cpu's, it NEVER did.


----------



## The Sandman

Kuroihane said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have ben trying to get my memory stable as of lately and, I think I was finally able to do it using the Dram Calculator (And finding all those other options it recommends to use as well...)
> 
> But, the only thing I did with my ram was to decrease the CL from 15 to 14 (As shown on the images). It's a 3200 Mhz stock Ram, when I try to just use XMP on the BIOS, one of the settings stays at 16 instead of 15.
> 
> I noticed that my latency seems a bit high for this memory, using Bios 5.10 and I couldn't really get any "more" from my ram. I did try a few different settings, attempted using a higher SOC voltage but I can't get stability past this point at all. Did anyone have this kind of trouble with B-Dies or is it just me? If I try to clock my memory any higher (3.333/ CL15) I only get stability with higher timings and the average performance just drops as compared to 3200 CL14.
> 
> My current memory kit is a G. Skill Trident Z 3.200 CL15 "F4-3200C15-8GTZKW" Confirmed B-dies via Typhoon. Does someone have any hints for me to reach a higher clock or better latencies? Thanks!


Have you tried disabling GearDownMode?
Usually it's only enabled when running odd number cas at 3200MHz and 3466MHz.


Are these settings stable? Could see the slightly high latency due to not being fully optimized yet.
Have no idea where your voltages are at but it can make a difference.
This is where my Flare-x ran w/previous 1800x to give you an idea.


----------



## Kuroihane

The Sandman said:


> Have you tried disabling GearDownMode?
> Usually it's only enabled when running odd number cas at 3200MHz and 3466MHz.
> 
> 
> Are these settings stable? Could see the slightly high latency due to not being fully optimized yet.
> Have no idea where your voltages are at but it can make a difference.
> This is where my Flare-x ran w/previous 1800x to give you an idea.



First of all, thank you so much for replying!

Yeah, I have tried disabling and enabling GDM. It doesn't really change that much on my side, I will guess that is because we have different motherboards? The settings I posted before are stable. If I try to push my ram further, I can't even get AIDA to run 10 minutes, let alone memory stress tests.

Either way, I uploaded some images showing my BIOS, pretty much all the changes I made on settings available. There's only 1 thing I am certain at this point, and that is my 1700 is quite power hungry. I need to put 1.38V+ on LLC 2 for stability on 3.9 Ghz. Current Bios Settings: https://imgur.com/a/IkZOysC


----------



## Haos666

Kuroihane said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have ben trying to get my memory stable as of lately and, I think I was finally able to do it using the Dram Calculator (And finding all those other options it recommends to use as well...)
> 
> But, the only thing I did with my ram was to decrease the CL from 15 to 14 (As shown on the images). It's a 3200 Mhz stock Ram, when I try to just use XMP on the BIOS, one of the settings stays at 16 instead of 15.
> 
> I noticed that my latency seems a bit high for this memory, using Bios 5.10 and I couldn't really get any "more" from my ram. I did try a few different settings, attempted using a higher SOC voltage but I can't get stability past this point at all. Did anyone have this kind of trouble with B-Dies or is it just me? If I try to clock my memory any higher (3.333/ CL15) I only get stability with higher timings and the average performance just drops as compared to 3200 CL14.
> 
> My current memory kit is a G. Skill Trident Z 3.200 CL15 "F4-3200C15-8GTZKW" Confirmed B-dies via Typhoon. Does someone have any hints for me to reach a higher clock or better latencies? Thanks!


Try to disable PowerDownMode and see if you can get away without it.


----------



## christoph

hey guys, I have a question about this MOBO

Should I be worried about the voltage I set in the bios? or the voltage reading in Hwinfo64?


----------



## thomasck

Depends on what you set...

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## christoph

thomasck said:


> Depends on what you set...
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk



how so?


voltage ram 1.46v and Cpu voltage 1.4


----------



## Kuroihane

The Sandman said:


> Have you tried disabling GearDownMode?
> Usually it's only enabled when running odd number cas at 3200MHz and 3466MHz.
> 
> 
> Are these settings stable? Could see the slightly high latency due to not being fully optimized yet.
> Have no idea where your voltages are at but it can make a difference.
> This is where my Flare-x ran w/previous 1800x to give you an idea.





Haos666 said:


> Try to disable PowerDownMode and see if you can get away without it.


Hey guys! Thanks for the replies!

So, I have attempted disabling both PDM and GDM. My memory seems to get stable really quickly this way. I have attempted today to disable just PDM and leave GDM enabled, but after about 20 minutes running TPU's memtest I got 10 errors. I am beginning to believe I have "medium" or "low" quality B-Dies, or I am doing something wrong in my configurations. I did notice my latency decreased quite a lot disabling both of those options though, so, thanks!

As for those B-dies, I have done some research lately and found some people say even 1.45V is safe to run 24/7, but would you mind giving me your take on it? I live in a hot place and my case has an average/decent airflow.

Also, I tried increasing the RAM voltage to 1.385 (showing somewhere about 1.4v HWinfo) and 1.15 on the SoC, those also didn't really change much. The configurations I used were just as I shown before, no changes besides those 2 options.

Hope everyone have a great day there, any input is appreciated!


----------



## thomasck

christoph said:


> how so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voltage ram 1.46v and Cpu voltage 1.4


From my point of view both are fine

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## christoph

thomasck said:


> From my point of view both are fine
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk



oh no no I know is fine, but I'm about to stable my ram it just needs a little more voltage, but 1.46v in bios gets me 1.49 in Hwinfo, so what is the one I should be paying attention to?


----------



## thomasck

I'd say the bios. I never really pay a lot of attention in the discrepancy in between bios e hwinfo.. I set cpu/soc and both read the same, however dram is set to 1.45v and hwinfo reads 1.48. I don't bother..

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Sandman

Kuroihane said:


> As for those B-dies, I have done some research lately and found some people say even 1.45V is safe to run 24/7, but would you mind giving me your take on it? I live in a hot place and my case has an average/decent airflow.
> 
> Also, I tried increasing the RAM voltage to 1.385 (showing somewhere about 1.4v HWinfo) and 1.15 on the SoC, those also didn't really change much. The configurations I used were just as I shown before, no changes besides those 2 options.
> 
> Hope everyone have a great day there, any input is appreciated!


Dram set to 1.45v no problem. 1.5v is recommended safe limit.

If your room ambient is high you can always add active cooling for the Dram.
An old case fan will do the job, mount as close as possible with zip ties if ghetto look is not an issue otherwise purchase a memory cooler.

No idea if you can see memory temps on your mobo, HWinfo show?. 
If you're under 50c you're green to go. Mine run mid 30's under heavy load

Yes c15 3200 is a lower bin.

Time to put on the big boy pants  and if you haven't tried yet give 1.4v Dram voltage a try.

On my C6H Bios there are Asus memory presets tuned by "The Stilt" and his 3200MHz preset uses 1.4v even for a "Safe" timing setup.
I keep a written record of each change I make and always note the "Time Till Failure" this way I can see if my change/s are improving things.

My Flare-x take just over 1.4v for 3200MHz and been on 3466MHz 1.42v - 1.43v pretty much from release.
I have one last thing to share with you if you would read post below.






christoph said:


> 1.46v in bios gets me 1.49 in Hwinfo, so what is the one I should be paying attention to?



thomasck is correct, always trust what you enter into Bios. I've used my MM to probe points on C6H (x370) and learned I need a -.044v offset in HWInfo to match actual MM readings. 

I don't believe this kind of issue is only on Asus. (Sensor granularity) source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/25903886-post1.html


----------



## Kuroihane

The Sandman said:


> Dram set to 1.45v no problem. 1.5v is recommended safe limit.
> 
> If your room ambient is high you can always add active cooling for the Dram.
> An old case fan will do the job, mount as close as possible with zip ties if ghetto look is not an issue otherwise purchase a memory cooler.
> 
> No idea if you can see memory temps on your mobo, HWinfo show?.
> If you're under 50c you're green to go. Mine run mid 30's under heavy load
> 
> Yes c15 3200 is a lower bin.
> 
> Time to put on the big boy pants  and if you haven't tried yet give 1.4v Dram voltage a try.
> 
> On my C6H Bios there are Asus memory presets tuned by "The Stilt" and his 3200MHz preset uses 1.4v even for a "Safe" timing setup.
> I keep a written record of each change I make and always note the "Time Till Failure" this way I can see if my change/s are improving things.
> 
> My Flare-x take just over 1.4v for 3200MHz and been on 3466MHz 1.42v - 1.43v pretty much from release.
> I have one last thing to share with you if you would read post below.[/URL]


Thanks a bunch for the quick reply and info! I will try applying some of these into my tuning. I should probably try PState OCing as well as sometimes I leave my PC turned on and that could help a bit with power comsumption.

As for my RAM, I am a bit sad I got the short stick on it, but it was the best one I could get for the price. Also, my RAM, with the current settings I have been using gets up to 48C gaming, it reaches up to 54C when stress testing. I think I will add another fan on the top of my case, as it's currently like the image attached. Maybe that will help?

Right now I feel a bit wasted on my RAM and also, I did try a 1.4V run, but it seems like I had a restart out of nowhere, I think it might have been RAM temperature, but I wasn't in front of the PC observing the test to say for sure.

Ryzen Memory Calculator has a setting for "medium" binned B-dies, but it recommends me a 16-16-16-16 setup, which is worse than the memory's own 15-15-15-15 (although if I just set up XMP/Stock, my Tcas is set to 16 instead of 15 by the Motherboard. Aaaaand yeah, I know there's also the timings that are much tighter than the 15CL), I think I might give a try on those 16CL timings.


----------



## christoph

thomasck said:


> I'd say the bios. I never really pay a lot of attention in the discrepancy in between bios e hwinfo.. I set cpu/soc and both read the same, however dram is set to 1.45v and hwinfo reads 1.48. I don't bother..
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk



ok then I should try




The Sandman said:


> Dram set to 1.45v no problem. 1.5v is recommended safe limit.
> 
> If your room ambient is high you can always add active cooling for the Dram.
> An old case fan will do the job, mount as close as possible with zip ties if ghetto look is not an issue otherwise purchase a memory cooler.
> 
> No idea if you can see memory temps on your mobo, HWinfo show?.
> If you're under 50c you're green to go. Mine run mid 30's under heavy load
> 
> Yes c15 3200 is a lower bin.
> 
> Time to put on the big boy pants  and if you haven't tried yet give 1.4v Dram voltage a try.
> 
> On my C6H Bios there are Asus memory presets tuned by "The Stilt" and his 3200MHz preset uses 1.4v even for a "Safe" timing setup.
> I keep a written record of each change I make and always note the "Time Till Failure" this way I can see if my change/s are improving things.
> 
> My Flare-x take just over 1.4v for 3200MHz and been on 3466MHz 1.42v - 1.43v pretty much from release.
> I have one last thing to share with you if you would read post below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomasck is correct, always trust what you enter into Bios. I've used my MM to probe points on C6H (x370) and learned I need a -.044v offset in HWInfo to match actual MM readings.
> 
> I don't believe this kind of issue is only on Asus. (Sensor granularity) source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/25903886-post1.html




ok, sure, the ram never goes above 40 degrees so I should try stabilizing my RAM


----------



## christoph

hey guys I think I have a good question this time;

in this MOBO what is VIN5 voltage and can I adjust it?


----------



## kkrace

*DDR4 3600 with ryzen 1700X passed MT*

Update to the latest BIOS 5.10, and try my new 2933 8G*2 memory kit, with 3600Mhz C18 22 22 42 1.36V. Ryzen 1700X passed MT 100%


----------



## Redwoodz

kkrace said:


> Update to the latest BIOS 5.10, and try my new 2933 8G*2 memory kit, with 3600Mhz C18 22 22 42 1.36V. Ryzen 1700X passed MT 100%


Sweet!


----------



## Thesis

@kkrace, your CPU core voltage hits 2.35v and CPU+SOC power reaches 603 Watt. Is that normal? Isn't that way too much?


----------



## kkrace

Thesis said:


> @kkrace, your CPU core voltage hits 2.35v and CPU+SOC power reaches 603 Watt. Is that normal? Isn't that way too much?


it is probably HWInfo issue, I guess. I only set up the 1.1875v at Vcore voltage, and OC my CPU to 3.8G. the total power consumed is 150w. the temperature reached 55 degrees. I think it totally safe.


As before I use one set of b-die memory, only can reach to 3466 c14. but now with Hynix chip, it could run at 3600 without any issue.


----------



## numlock66

kkrace said:


> it is probably HWInfo issue, I guess. I only set up the 1.1875v at Vcore voltage, and OC my CPU to 3.8G. the total power consumed is 150w. the temperature reached 55 degrees. I think it totally safe.
> 
> 
> As before I use one set of b-die memory, only can reach to 3466 c14. but now with Hynix chip, it could run at 3600 without any issue.


Could you explain all configs and which memory?


----------



## kkrace

numlock66 said:


> Could you explain all configs and which memory?



I am using the Kingston 2933 8gX2 kit. What I did is, tunning on the XMP profile first, the memory runs at 2933 C16, then I changed it to 18,22,22,42 and let rest of things as default. SOC voltage set to 1.1 with LL1 and memory voltage set to 1.36v.


----------



## pschorr1123

kkrace said:


> it is probably HWInfo issue, I guess. I only set up the 1.1875v at Vcore voltage, and OC my CPU to 3.8G. the total power consumed is 150w. the temperature reached 55 degrees. I think it totally safe.
> 
> 
> As before I use one set of b-die memory, only can reach to 3466 c14. but now with Hynix chip, it could run at 3600 without any issue.



Have you done any benchmarks between the 3600 cl 18, 22,22, etc hynix vs b-die 3466 14,14,14 etc? I am wondering if running the IF at higher speeds out weighs the higher latency. Just curious, congrats btw

edit:IF = Infinity Fabric


----------



## jinsk8r

*My problem with this ****ty board BIOS versions so far:

4.40: can't disable CSM (reverting back to enabled)
4.82A: can't control fan speed, cpu temp reads NA (changing fan speed settings makes it read again but doesnt affect fan speed, after restarting it goes back to NA)
5.10: random crashes in some games

all bios have problem with CSM and DP cable, sometimes they give black POST screen, re-flashing could fix it.

ASRock built a top-tier board and gave it the worst BIOSes.
This will be my first and last ASRock mobo.*


----------



## kkrace

pschorr1123 said:


> Have you done any benchmarks between the 3600 cl 18, 22,22, etc hynix vs b-die 3466 14,14,14 etc? I am wondering if running the IF at higher speeds out weighs the higher latency. Just curious, congrats btw
> 
> edit:IF = Infinity Fabric



Yeah, it does affect the efficiency. At the same condition (CPU OC to 3.8G), the only difference is the memory speed, 3200 C16 vs 3600 c18. the cinebench r15 score is 1615 vs 1680.

but the soc power draw increase signification, 3200 only have 8~10w but 3600 comes with 20w.


----------



## numlock66

Hey! Now I call 3533mhz x370 Taichi stable  
First no errors on 2 memory tests, any other config tested before throwed errors at least on 1 memory test.
Second no reboot when idle, and.
Eventually no problem when gaming until now!

Slight changes on Dram Calculator for Ryzen v1.4.1 timmings (B-die)
XFR2 disable +0.025v offset LLC5
SOC 1.037v LLC5
RAM 1.445v
VDDP auto


----------



## detrophy

Hey guys, does someone know what´s up with this setting?

Advanced -> AMD CBS -> NBIO Common Options -> FAN Control -> FAN Table Control ?

I wanted to test this, but it seems that it doesn‘t do anything besides being there.


----------



## iNeri

jinsk8r said:


> *My problem with this ****ty board BIOS versions so far:
> 
> 4.40: can't disable CSM (reverting back to enabled)
> 4.82A: can't control fan speed, cpu temp reads NA (changing fan speed settings makes it read again but doesnt affect fan speed, after restarting it goes back to NA)
> 5.10: random crashes in some games
> 
> all bios have problem with CSM and DP cable, sometimes they give black POST screen, re-flashing could fix it.
> 
> ASRock built a top-tier board and gave it the worst BIOSes.
> This will be my first and last ASRock mobo.*



Hi mate, i dont have any issue disabling CSM on newer bios, since 4.64 bios no problem. ç

Yes 4.82 bios have a broken fan tool :/ fan are always at 100% :S

I have your problem too with bios 5.10. Its similar to 4.81 bios normal usage gives me blue screens. Stabiliy test pass no problem. I notice this happen when you cold boot (start the PC from a long shutdown)

I solved this with beta 5.02 bios, lowering vsoc to 1.0 from 1.05v and loosing tRFC from 277 to 333.


----------



## Dryparn

Just if anyone get the same problem. I got my CSM option back when i reset the bios to default. That was my punishment for being frivolous when flashing the bios.


----------



## christoph

Dryparn said:


> Just if anyone get the same problem. I got my CSM option back when i reset the bios to default. That was my punishment for being frivolous when flashing the bios.


what do you mean? CSM is an option BY DEFAULT


----------



## jearly410

christoph said:


> Dryparn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just if anyone get the same problem. I got my CSM option back when i reset the bios to default. That was my punishment for being frivolous when flashing the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean? CSM is an option BY DEFAULT
Click to expand...

Last night while messing around on bios 5.02 after disabling csm and enabling above 4g encoding, after reboot both options disappeared until bios reset.


----------



## Dryparn

christoph said:


> what do you mean? CSM is an option BY DEFAULT


Yeah after i flashed to 5.10 the CSM option dissapeared from the bios. It reappeared after a reset to default settings.


----------



## christoph

Dryparn said:


> Yeah after i flashed to 5.10 the CSM option dissapeared from the bios. It reappeared after a reset to default settings.



ok, but what's the problem, do you need CSM?


----------



## Dryparn

christoph said:


> ok, but what's the problem, do you need CSM?


Yes, I run linux with dual video cards and I pass the vega64 to my windows VM for gaming. 
Vega64 has a reset bug so the card can't be reset after boot, so it need to be totally uninitialized at boot for the VM to grab it later.
Without CSM the bios initialize both cards automatically at boot and that makes the VM spew error codes and crash.

So yes, i really need CSM.


----------



## DJHuck

*Ryzen 1700, BIOS 5.10, CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 at 3200*

Here are all the settings for my Ryzen build. Actual BIOS screenshots included. Loving the forum and kudos to *fcchin* for sharing his settings for our Corsair Vengeance LPX that I NEVER thought would OC. Made a few other adjustments in red on Ryzen Timings picture. The yellow settings from Ryzen Timings program are the defaults in the 5.10 BIOS, but show as different settings in the actual BIOS. Cheers all!


----------



## mipsou

Hi all,

I try to optimise my motherboard, CPU and RAM

Any help is appreciated





































my case is 









My AIO watercooling is


----------



## hotak

I have my 2600X with PBO and 3266 CL14 b-die RAM, i got it completely stable under load with -0.1v offset on the CPU and 1.0125 VSoC, LLC 5 on CPU and 4 on SoC, but i have two problems:

-To also be stable in idle, i need to reduce the CPU offset to -0.08v
-Even with a 100% stable OC, a lot of times (like 30%+) Windows gets stuck during load, either by completely freezing or going on loading forever. 
It gets stuck just before initializing the audio card (an ASUS Xonar D2X), if i hear the "click" of the card initialization, then i know windows will load. 
I'm not sure this problem has to do with overclock, i don't remember about it happening some months ago, but i'm not quite sure about what triggered it (maybe BIOS update), already did a fresh windows install but it didn't solve the issue.
I have an USB 3.0 card in 1st PCI-E x1 slot, the VGA on 1st PCI-E x16 slot and the audio card in the other PCI-E x1 slot, in the BIOS i selected "CPU" on the PCI-E lines options because otherwise i'd only get x8 lanes on the VGA.

Anyone have any suggestion about disabling some power-saving options to be able to get the -0.1v offset stable?
And does someone have similar problems with windows getting stuck on boot?


----------



## iNeri

hotak said:


> I have my 2600X with PBO and 3266 CL14 b-die RAM, i got it completely stable under load with -0.1v offset on the CPU and 1.0125 VSoC, LLC 5 on CPU and 4 on SoC, but i have two problems:
> 
> -To also be stable in idle, i need to reduce the CPU offset to -0.08v
> -Even with a 100% stable OC, a lot of times (like 30%+) Windows gets stuck during load, either by completely freezing or going on loading forever.
> It gets stuck just before initializing the audio card (an ASUS Xonar D2X), if i hear the "click" of the card initialization, then i know windows will load.
> I'm not sure this problem has to do with overclock, i don't remember about it happening some months ago, but i'm not quite sure about what triggered it (maybe BIOS update), already did a fresh windows install but it didn't solve the issue.
> I have an USB 3.0 card in 1st PCI-E x1 slot, the VGA on 1st PCI-E x16 slot and the audio card in the other PCI-E x1 slot, in the BIOS i selected "CPU" on the PCI-E lines options because otherwise i'd only get x8 lanes on the VGA.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestion about disabling some power-saving options to be able to get the -0.1v offset stable?
> And does someone have similar problems with windows getting stuck on boot?


Hi. 

Yes. Same here if i dont pull enough vcore windows stuck on loading screen or dont ever finish the load.

Its only lack of vcore. Yeah, in windows you are stable because XFR2 kicks in and will lower your frecuency according your load. It seem that on loading screen the CPU goes up to the maximum frecuency on your XFR2, so if you have a lazy core you got a kernel panic.


----------



## hotak

iNeri said:


> Hi.
> 
> Yes. Same here if i dont pull enough vcore windows stuck on loading screen or dont ever finish the load.
> 
> Its only lack of vcore. Yeah, in windows you are stable because XFR2 kicks in and will lower your frecuency according your load. It seem that on loading screen the CPU goes up to the maximum frecuency on your XFR2, so if you have a lazy core you got a kernel panic.


So you say it's an instability at high frequency, not in idle, i tought the opposite because i cannot get it to crash on OCCT, any memtest or during gaming, but with offset at -0.1 it used to crash in idle sometimes.
Will try to simply increase LLC without touchuing voltage and then increase voltage with LLC 5 and see wich one solves the problem without sacrificing max frequency too much.

Do you think it's also worth to test changes with RAM and SoC or is most likely a vcore issue? RAM is stable with 2h memtest, but 3266 CL14 out of a quoted 3600 CL19 might not be the most safe setting.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

DJHuck said:


> Here are all the settings for my Ryzen build. Actual BIOS screenshots included. Loving the forum and kudos to *fcchin* for sharing his settings for our Corsair Vengeance LPX that I NEVER thought would OC. Made a few other adjustments in red on Ryzen Timings picture. The yellow settings from Ryzen Timings program are the defaults in the 5.10 BIOS, but show as different settings in the actual BIOS. Cheers all!


1.51 DDR voltage?

I don't think this high can be considered neither safe nor worth it...


----------



## theonlykami

hey guys, 



new to overclockers, so let me know if I'm doing anything wrong. One thing that I want to ask is about the stability of samsung B-die past 3400 - 3600. I've been trying to activate the XMP profile of 3600 at CL 17 but it would not post. Currently I'm getting stable speeds at 3333 at CL 14 which is pretty nice. I've been able to push it to 3400 at CL 14 with 1.45v. Any ideas whether it's just a problem with the x370 chipset or whether it's something to do with the bios? 



thanks


----------



## DR4G00N

theonlykami said:


> hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> new to overclockers, so let me know if I'm doing anything wrong. One thing that I want to ask is about the stability of samsung B-die past 3400 - 3600. I've been trying to activate the XMP profile of 3600 at CL 17 but it would not post. Currently I'm getting stable speeds at 3333 at CL 14 which is pretty nice. I've been able to push it to 3400 at CL 14 with 1.45v. Any ideas whether it's just a problem with the x370 chipset or whether it's something to do with the bios?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


It's due to how the platform is set up, the IMC is linked to the DRAM speed. So if your running 1700MHz (DDR4-3400) memory the IMC will also run at 1700MHz. When trying to run higher speeds you need to increase the SOC voltage to keep the IMC happy, 1.10V to 1.15V will probably work for 1800MHz (DDR4-3600).
I recommend not using XMP on those higher speed kit's and to set them manually instead.

This should probably work alright for b-die.
3600 @ CL14-14-14-14-34 tRC 40 1T w/ 1.5V VDIMM & Gear down mode: Enabled
If this works then you can of course reduce the VDIMM to a more comfortable level if you wish, though 1.5V is not going to hurt anything.


----------



## DR4G00N

I'm really liking bios ver. 5.10, fixed a few oc'ing quirks on my 1700 like having to use a vcore offset with over 1.30V or it'll lock it to 1550MHz. Now I can just set a fixed voltage of 1.375V and it runs just fine @ 4.0GHz.

It also helped with how the CPU handles sub-zero temps. With ver. 3.20 the CPU would force stock settings even though there was an OC set. Now it handles it no problem, aside from the IMC of course.

This is with some -15C coolant.


----------



## theonlykami

DR4G00N said:


> It's due to how the platform is set up, the IMC is linked to the DRAM speed. So if your running 1700MHz (DDR4-3400) memory the IMC will also run at 1700MHz. When trying to run higher speeds you need to increase the SOC voltage to keep the IMC happy, 1.10V to 1.15V will probably work for 1800MHz (DDR4-3600).
> I recommend not using XMP on those higher speed kit's and to set them manually instead.
> 
> This should probably work alright for b-die.
> 3600 @ CL14-14-14-14-34 tRC 40 1T w/ 1.5V VDIMM & Gear down mode: Enabled
> If this works then you can of course reduce the VDIMM to a more comfortable level if you wish, though 1.5V is not going to hurt anything.





Alright, thanks for the help. I will try it out over the weekend when I have time and see if I get lucky and post the results. Thanks!


----------



## hotak

hotak said:


> So you say it's an instability at high frequency, not in idle, i tought the opposite because i cannot get it to crash on OCCT, any memtest or during gaming, but with offset at -0.1 it used to crash in idle sometimes.
> Will try to simply increase LLC without touchuing voltage and then increase voltage with LLC 5 and see wich one solves the problem without sacrificing max frequency too much.
> 
> Do you think it's also worth to test changes with RAM and SoC or is most likely a vcore issue? RAM is stable with 2h memtest, but 3266 CL14 out of a quoted 3600 CL19 might not be the most safe setting.


After some more experimenting, it seems that i have to stay with an offset >-0.08v to be stable, still get some fake boots from time to time, but no more getting stuck during windows loading or crashes.
Cinebench gets me a nice 1459, a little less than what i managed with -0.1v offset, but i think it's ok, will try experimenting with vSoC to see if i can lower it a bit too to reduce temperatures and consumption, since in idle hwinfo misures about 7-10w of SoC consumption, making up almost 90% of the total CPU consumption.


----------



## theonlykami

Hey guys, 

I'm back after taking some suggestions and I think I have a really really bad problem. My PC boots fine for now, and I have upgraded the bios to 5.10. Everything seems to be fine on stock, but once i try to tweak anything it just bootloops 3 times and goes back into the default settings. Currently I'm on 3400 mhz on my Ryzen 2600.


Before I left for my month long vacation I could overclock that guy to about 4.1 ghz at 1.4v. Now when I try bumping it up to 3.5 ghz the system goes into a bootloop and resets to default.


I had the same issue before I updated my BIOS from 4.80, thinking that it would solve my problem.


Touching the RAM settings also produce the same results (Constant crashing) I can't even load the default XMP settings. 



I really don't know whats going on, but I highly suspect it might be a mobo issue. Anyone with any prior experience / fix ?


----------



## Redwoodz

theonlykami said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm back after taking some suggestions and I think I have a really really bad problem. My PC boots fine for now, and I have upgraded the bios to 5.10. Everything seems to be fine on stock, but once i try to tweak anything it just bootloops 3 times and goes back into the default settings. Currently I'm on 3400 mhz on my Ryzen 2600.
> 
> 
> Before I left for my month long vacation I could overclock that guy to about 4.1 ghz at 1.4v. Now when I try bumping it up to 3.5 ghz the system goes into a bootloop and resets to default.
> 
> 
> I had the same issue before I updated my BIOS from 4.80, thinking that it would solve my problem.
> 
> 
> Touching the RAM settings also produce the same results (Constant crashing) I can't even load the default XMP settings.
> 
> I really don't know whats going on, but I highly suspect it might be a mobo issue. Anyone with any prior experience / fix ?



Reset bios to default settings,change RAM voltage to 1.35v. If it works normally then it's your overclock. Sometimes we get so many changes with these Ryzens..... you just have to start over.


----------



## theonlykami

Redwoodz said:


> Reset bios to default settings,change RAM voltage to 1.35v. If it works normally then it's your overclock. Sometimes we get so many changes with these Ryzens..... you just have to start over.



Yup, so I just did that and clearing the CMOS, and tried to overclock the CPU. Doing fine now. 



But the ram is another issue altogether. It doesn't even want to budge. Going a tiny bit above 2400 CL17 will send me back into a bootloop and resetting all the bios. On the Bios info page it reads as single channel memory mode, which I thought was weird. I have them both in A2 and B2. The sticks are both Samsung B-die btw. 



*edit: even when I set the ram timings to the exact one the auto fuction has no results. This has seriously got me scratching my head. 


Could it be that I might have faulty ram?


----------



## pschorr1123

theonlykami said:


> Yup, so I just did that and clearing the CMOS, and tried to overclock the CPU. Doing fine now.
> 
> 
> 
> But the ram is another issue altogether. It doesn't even want to budge. Going a tiny bit above 2400 CL17 will send me back into a bootloop and resetting all the bios. On the Bios info page it reads as single channel memory mode, which I thought was weird. I have them both in A2 and B2. The sticks are both Samsung B-die btw.
> 
> 
> 
> *edit: even when I set the ram timings to the exact one the auto fuction has no results. This has seriously got me scratching my head.
> 
> 
> Could it be that I might have faulty ram?


To help narrow it down pull 1 stick of ram out and test one at a time. Also try to test the other 2 dimm slots as well. This will let you know if a dimm slot is bad or if 1 of you RAM sticks is bad. Your bios should not be reporting single channel mode if both dimms are in. 

Also be sure the Ram stick is actually all the way down in the slot. I know a couple of people with this board and some of dimm slots are very tight requiring a ton of force to insert it all the way.


----------



## Redwoodz

theonlykami said:


> Yup, so I just did that and clearing the CMOS, and tried to overclock the CPU. Doing fine now.
> 
> 
> 
> But the ram is another issue altogether. It doesn't even want to budge. Going a tiny bit above 2400 CL17 will send me back into a bootloop and resetting all the bios. On the Bios info page it reads as single channel memory mode, which I thought was weird. I have them both in A2 and B2. The sticks are both Samsung B-die btw.
> 
> 
> 
> *edit: even when I set the ram timings to the exact one the auto fuction has no results. This has seriously got me scratching my head.
> 
> 
> Could it be that I might have faulty ram?





pschorr1123 said:


> To help narrow it down pull 1 stick of ram out and test one at a time. Also try to test the other 2 dimm slots as well. This will let you know if a dimm slot is bad or if 1 of you RAM sticks is bad. Your bios should not be reporting single channel mode if both dimms are in.
> 
> Also be sure the Ram stick is actually all the way down in the slot. I know a couple of people with this board and some of dimm slots are very tight requiring a ton of force to insert it all the way.


 Yes test them one at a time, also every slot.

If all is ok, load XMP settings, then lower frequency manually to 2933MHz and try to boot.


----------



## theonlykami

Yup, took out the ram and reseated them. Managed to overclock them to 3433 at CL 14 , 1.47v. can't really seem to get 3600 cl14. I can get it to post, but it fails stress tests... any suggestions?


----------



## Redwoodz

theonlykami said:


> Yup, took out the ram and reseated them. Managed to overclock them to 3433 at CL 14 , 1.47v. can't really seem to get 3600 cl14. I can get it to post, but it fails stress tests... any suggestions?


 About all my IMC will do, may be your limit too.You can try more SOC voltage.


----------



## numlock66

theonlykami said:


> Yup, took out the ram and reseated them. Managed to overclock them to 3433 at CL 14 , 1.47v. can't really seem to get 3600 cl14. I can get it to post, but it fails stress tests... any suggestions?


Above 3466mhz you will also need to raise vcore, i think you should stay at 3466, i never saw x370 taichi 3600mhz stable.


----------



## christoph

theonlykami said:


> Yup, took out the ram and reseated them. Managed to overclock them to 3433 at CL 14 , 1.47v. can't really seem to get 3600 cl14. I can get it to post, but it fails stress tests... any suggestions?



what timings at 3433 Mhz?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Soooo....there is a new AGESA/BIOS from MSI, ASUS etc (Ryzen 3xxx support etc).

Should I start "assaulting" my AsRock friend?


----------



## eXteR

Dekaohtoura said:


> Soooo....there is a new AGESA/BIOS from MSI, ASUS etc (Ryzen 3xxx support etc).
> 
> 
> 
> Should I start "assaulting" my AsRock friend?


You should do it. Asrock is always late

Enviado desde mi SM-P550 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

eXteR said:


> You should do it. Asrock is always late
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-P550 mediante Tapatalk


Why? those bios only has problems. All the users that already have it are reporting more latency and less XFR boost. 

Anyway. Asrock already start to roll out this bios:

https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php

15.03.19
B450 Steel Legend - BIOS 2.00
B450M Steel Legend - BIOS 2.00
B450 Gaming K4 - BIOS 3.10
B450 Pro4 - BIOS 3.10
B450M Pro4 - BIOS 3.10

Changelog
1. Support new Athlon 2xxGE series APU

Its seem´s that this "new" incoming processors are only "Athlon" low end CPUs. So, i dont need this agesa. I pass.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

iNeri said:


> Why? those bios only has problems. All the users that already have it are reporting more latency and less XFR boost.
> 
> Anyway. Asrock already start to roll out this bios:
> 
> https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php
> 
> 15.03.19
> B450 Steel Legend - BIOS 2.00
> B450M Steel Legend - BIOS 2.00
> B450 Gaming K4 - BIOS 3.10
> B450 Pro4 - BIOS 3.10
> B450M Pro4 - BIOS 3.10
> 
> Changelog
> 1. Support new Athlon 2xxGE series APU
> 
> Its seem´s that this "new" incoming processors are only "Athlon" low end CPUs. So, i dont need this agesa. I pass.


New AGESA seems to "break" PBO (0702, or something like that....0700 seems to work).

There are MSI and ASUS users that report vastly improved mem frequency/timings compatibility (just enabling XMP, that previously didn't work), with improved latency etc.

I agree, latest Athlon compatibility isn't that important, but better mem support (especially on X370/B350 boards) is.


----------



## kenny0048

I have tested BIOS P5.10.
At Samsung original (OEM) DDR4-2400, GDM and PDM were not stable (freeze) at 2666-2933.
Both became stable with 3466 by disabling.
GDM may be broken.

3466 CL18-20-20-20-40-62 GDM Disable
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=260618&thumb=1

3200 CL18-19-22-40-62 GDM Enable -> Linpack Extreme 10GB/16threads (freeze at 20 seconds)
3200 CL18-19-22-40-62 GDM Disable -> Linpack Extreme 10GB/16threads (10 pass OK)
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=260620&thumb=1


----------



## Redwoodz

kenny0048 said:


> I have tested BIOS P5.10.
> At Samsung original (OEM) DDR4-2400, GDM and PDM were not stable (freeze) at 2666-2933.
> Both became stable with 3466 by disabling.
> GDM may be broken.


 Nice! How is the latency at those timings?


----------



## kenny0048

Redwoodz said:


> Nice! How is the latency at those timings?


It's like this.
AIDA64 v5.90 Memory Read:54301MB/s Write:47850MB/s Copy:42109MB/s latency:67.6ns


----------



## theonlykami

Hey guys,


Sorry for disappearing the last couple of days. Didn't have time after work to extensively test the ram but today I managed to find some time so here are some results.

Initially I was stuck on 3400 CL14 but after a couple of days the system decided that it didn't want to boot, so I lowered it down to 3200 14 14 14 14 30 TRC 50 and TRFC 525 SOC 1.2 and 1.40v 


I've had some time to tinker around some of the values and realised that my system doesn't like to overclock even when I tried to go above 3200 after changing the soc to 1.25 and the voltage to 1.5


Then I managed to find something about setting procdt to 60 ohms that helped with stability and so that's what I did and viola now I have stability again at: 3466 14 14 14 14 32 trc 50 trfc soc 1.28 (not sure if this is healthy for my cpu or not) and 1.5v. 


3600 was bootable but not stable. 

Let me know your thoughts. I only ran aida 64 stress on the ram to check for stability for about 2 hours, and so far it seems to be fine.


edit: 3466 and 3400 are not stable unfortunately, therefore I will have to go lower. 3400 didn't pass the Aida stability test after 4 ish hours. I might try to lower the ohms to 50~ and see if there is better performance to be had there.


edit2: I used 1usmus's guide on overclocking that came out last night and managed to get 3466 stable I think, just gotta run this setting tonight and see where it goes! the guide can be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/ . I also managed to lower the soc voltage down to 1.2 and I think i will be staying here for awhile.


----------



## Dopamin3

Does anyone know how to safely remove the I/O shroud thing, like the white plastic (either entirely, or just the part above the I/O area)? I'm mounting this board in a 3U SuperMicro chassis with hotswappable fans, but because of this thing the fans don't plug in and I can't put on the top panel. Pic attached.


----------



## hesee

Dopamin3 said:


> Does anyone know how to safely remove the I/O shroud thing, like the white plastic (either entirely, or just the part above the I/O area)? I'm mounting this board in a 3U SuperMicro chassis with hotswappable fans, but because of this thing the fans don't plug in and I can't put on the top panel. Pic attached.


It is held by few screws from back of the motherboard. Quite easy task. Just unscrew and lift.


----------



## Dopamin3

hesee said:


> It is held by few screws from back of the motherboard. Quite easy task. Just unscrew and lift.


You the man! Thanks. I wish I knew before first installing it in the SuperMicro case. Not excited to rip everything apart again but oh well.


----------



## hesee

Dopamin3 said:


> You the man! Thanks. I wish I knew before first installing it in the SuperMicro case. Not excited to rip everything apart again but oh well.


No problem. I had to remove mine from professional gaming due similiar case issue. I am about 95% sure that screws were on the backside. Underneath it there's metal casing for wifi/bt card and it can be unscrewed as well and adapter can be changed (been there, done that).


----------



## Dopamin3

hesee said:


> No problem. I had to remove mine from professional gaming due similiar case issue. I am about 95% sure that screws were on the backside. Underneath it there's metal casing for wifi/bt card and it can be unscrewed as well and adapter can be changed (been there, done that).


Yeah I just removed it last night. There were around 5 black screws holding it in place. I just removed them and it came right out of place. Threw the board back in and POST tested it. Worked fine 

Side note: super excited for this build. I have a Visiontek 5450 in the bottom slow PCIe2.0 slot, and will have a 10GB NIC in the first PCIE x8 and a HBA LSI card for more SATA ports.


----------



## superbulka

numlock66 said:


> i never saw x370 taichi 3600mhz stable.


Here you are!
dram volt 1.45 V, slots 1 and 3.


----------



## christoph

superbulka said:


> Here you are!
> dram volt 1.45 V, slots 1 and 3.




are you sure is 1 and 3 slots? not 2 and 4?

I think all we are here have the ram placed in 2 and 4


----------



## superbulka

christoph said:


> are you sure is 1 and 3 slots? not 2 and 4?
> 
> I think all we are here have the ram placed in 2 and 4


of course, 
it shows in high speeds of cache, in 2/4 slots L1/L2 read speed is about ~800 MB/s


----------



## jearly410

superbulka said:


> of course,
> it shows in high speeds of cache, in 2/4 slots L1/L2 read speed is about ~800 MB/s


Manual states to place DDR4 into slots 2 and 4. I know when messing around a while ago slots 1 and 3 were less stable for me.


----------



## christoph

jearly410 said:


> Manual states to place DDR4 into slots 2 and 4. I know when messing around a while ago slots 1 and 3 were less stable for me.



thats what I am saying, maybe I should test 1 and 3 and see how it goes


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Hey...

Does anyone have this mem kit: CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 (don't know the exact version though)?

Your experiences and results?


----------



## thomasck

Dekaohtoura said:


> Hey...
> 
> Does anyone have this mem kit: CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 (don't know the exact version though)?
> 
> Your experiences and results?


Experiences will change from version to version, 5.29, 5.39, etc.. Depending on the IC manufacturer. Mine is Hynix MRF, for example.


----------



## kkrace

Dekaohtoura said:


> Hey...
> 
> Does anyone have this mem kit: CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 (don't know the exact version though)?
> 
> Your experiences and results?


Mostly like

V4.32 B-Die
V5.32 Hynix MFR/AFR
V4.31 E-Die
V5.39 Hynix C-Die
V3.X Mcron


----------



## Dekaohtoura

TY both.

I'll try to find the exact version, then, and see if it's worth buying such a kit.


----------



## Caemyr

Is there any consensus on what is the best performing (lowest latency) bios with first gen Ryzen?


----------



## iNeri

Caemyr said:


> Is there any consensus on what is the best performing (lowest latency) bios with first gen Ryzen?


Yes. 3.20 and 3.30 bios are the best for ryzen 1000. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Dekaohtoura said:


> TY both.
> 
> I'll try to find the exact version, then, and see if it's worth buying such a kit.


It was a v5.32, so no-go for me.

Going for something else, now

F4-3600C17D-16GVK
or
F4-3200C15D-16GVK

Any thoughts? Anyone that has tried either kit with a 1st gen R?

Should I just try my luck with something like:

F4-3200C16D-16GSXWB (CJR)


----------



## thomasck

Take a look at this Deka

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dekaohtoura

thomasck said:


> Take a look at this Deka
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Believe me, I have.

I've also been reading every single page of 1usmus' thread for the tool, here, on this forum.

I've tried every single combination that the tool suggests for my setup, but 2 out of 3 times the pc won't even post (half of those times, I had to clear CMOS). If it posts, it wont boot on win 9 out of 10 times. If it manages to get to win, immediate crash etc.

The settings provided by the tool, are too far off from what actually works on my setup. Some of the settings, are completely incompatible, for some reason.

If you like, I could upload some screenshot of suggested settings from the tool, vs my actual working settings. You'll see that there is nothing in common between them.

The tool is fine, is excellent tbh. I've seen the results for other users. In my case, unfortunately, it won't work.


----------



## thomasck

Dekaohtoura said:


> Believe me, I have.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been reading every single page of 1usmus' thread for the tool, here, on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried every single combination that the tool suggests for my setup, but 2 out of 3 times the pc won't even post (half of those times, I had to clear CMOS). If it posts, it wont boot on win 9 out of 10 times. If it manages to get to win, immediate crash etc.
> 
> 
> 
> The settings provided by the tool, are too far off from what actually works on my setup. Some of the settings, are completely incompatible, for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like, I could upload some screenshot of suggested settings from the tool, vs my actual working settings. You'll see that there is nothing in common between them.
> 
> 
> 
> The tool is fine, is excellent tbh. I've seen the results for other users. In my case, unfortunately, it won't work.


Yeah, I remember you asking for help back the days, I'm sorry to hear didn't work out with the ram. 

In those choices above I'd go with the 3600 one, very likely to be Sam bdie. But I'd search a bit before.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

Dekaohtoura said:


> Believe me, I have.
> 
> I've also been reading every single page of 1usmus' thread for the tool, here, on this forum.
> 
> I've tried every single combination that the tool suggests for my setup, but 2 out of 3 times the pc won't even post (half of those times, I had to clear CMOS). If it posts, it wont boot on win 9 out of 10 times. If it manages to get to win, immediate crash etc.
> 
> The settings provided by the tool, are too far off from what actually works on my setup. Some of the settings, are completely incompatible, for some reason.
> 
> If you like, I could upload some screenshot of suggested settings from the tool, vs my actual working settings. You'll see that there is nothing in common between them.
> 
> The tool is fine, is excellent tbh. I've seen the results for other users. In my case, unfortunately, it won't work.


Sorry to hear you are having problems. I saw the F4-3600C17D-16GVK on Newegg with 17,18,18,18,38 timings. I would not waste my money on that kit if you are looking for B-Dies. I have the F4-3600 16,16,16,16,36 version of this kit which are B-dies. Good rule of thumb look at timings 3200 14,14,14,28 0r 
3600 16,16,16,36 The last number isn't too important but all the primary timings should be identical ie 14,14,14 etc. 
Still pay quite a premium for the B-Die tax. I saw the 3200 Flare X 14,14,14,28 kit on sale for $178 while a 3200 Hynix kit will go for $80-$90 on sale.


----------



## cinemaniarota

Hi. I have this Kit and I can confirm it's Samsung B-die.

https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820232233


----------



## NightAntilli

Dekaohtoura said:


> Believe me, I have.
> 
> I've also been reading every single page of 1usmus' thread for the tool, here, on this forum.
> 
> I've tried every single combination that the tool suggests for my setup, but 2 out of 3 times the pc won't even post (half of those times, I had to clear CMOS). If it posts, it wont boot on win 9 out of 10 times. If it manages to get to win, immediate crash etc.
> 
> The settings provided by the tool, are too far off from what actually works on my setup. Some of the settings, are completely incompatible, for some reason.
> 
> If you like, I could upload some screenshot of suggested settings from the tool, vs my actual working settings. You'll see that there is nothing in common between them.
> 
> The tool is fine, is excellent tbh. I've seen the results for other users. In my case, unfortunately, it won't work.


I had the same issue on my X470 Taichi, but ultimately managed to get it stable. What I did was;

1) Set the standard DDR4 frequency (2133 MHz)
2) Load XMP, but maintain 2133 MHz
3) Test the memory at XMP timings and 2133 MHz. It should be stable. Otherwise, you might have faulty memory.
4) If stable at #3, write down all the timings and subtimings (or take picture).
5*) Set the RAM at its rated frequency and rated timings, and manually fill in all the other timings & subtimings you wrote down.
6) Test memory again. If it's stable, you're done. If not, continue to the next step.
7) When #6 fails (it most likely will), compare all timings and subtimings from your current setup to the one from the Ryzen DRAM Calculator (Fast setting).
8) Loosen all timings that are tighter than the calculator fast setting to the value of the calculator. Leave the rest as is.
9) Test again. If it's stable, you're done. If it's not, continue...
10**) Same as step 7 and 8, but for the safe setting instead.
11) Test again. If stable, you're done, if it's not, continue...
12) Try all the changes listed here in order, and retest after each change, until it's stable. 

*In my case XMP was slower than its rated timing. XMP was 15 15 15 36 50 vs 14 14 14 34 48 rated. So I changed those, and wrote down the other timings. 
**I did not reach this step. The RAM was mostly stable compared to the fast setting, causing only very occasional errors. I jumped to step 12 instead, and that made it fully stable. You can see how I compared it here.

My memory is solid at this point after doing all this. Didn't try OCing it yet though. So I'm still at 3200CL14 as it's rated, but, at least I now have a view of how its timings work.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

thomasck said:


> Yeah, I remember you asking for help back the days, I'm sorry to hear didn't work out with the ram.
> 
> In those choices above I'd go with the 3600 one, very likely to be Sam bdie. But I'd search a bit before.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


It's a bit frustrating not to be able to be sure which kit is what...Having to rely on info from forums and other users for something that the companies themselves should provide...

I guess RBG and pompous advertising bs ("menacing looking hs") is far more important than useful info about the product itself.



pschorr1123 said:


> Sorry to hear you are having problems. I saw the F4-3600C17D-16GVK on Newegg with 17,18,18,18,38 timings. I would not waste my money on that kit if you are looking for B-Dies. I have the F4-3600 16,16,16,16,36 version of this kit which are B-dies. Good rule of thumb look at timings 3200 14,14,14,28 0r
> 3600 16,16,16,36 The last number isn't too important but all the primary timings should be identical ie 14,14,14 etc.
> Still pay quite a premium for the B-Die tax. I saw the 3200 Flare X 14,14,14,28 kit on sale for $178 while a 3200 Hynix kit will go for $80-$90 on sale.


I'm not looking for b-dies and b-dies only. I'm looking for a kit that will work as rated with my cpu+mobo, without having to spend days to do so and compromise my work and data.

I'm hesitating to spend money on an expensive b-die (probably) kit, because I'm afraid it might not even go beyond 3200/16 or smth.



cinemaniarota said:


> Hi. I have this Kit and I can confirm it's Samsung B-die.
> 
> https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820232233


TY, will give it a look.



NightAntilli said:


> I had the same issue on my X470 Taichi, but ultimately managed to get it stable. What I did was;
> 
> 1) Set the standard DDR4 frequency (2133 MHz)
> 2) Load XMP, but maintain 2133 MHz
> 3) Test the memory at XMP timings and 2133 MHz. It should be stable. Otherwise, you might have faulty memory.
> 4) If stable at #3, write down all the timings and subtimings (or take picture).
> 5*) Set the RAM at its rated frequency and rated timings, and manually fill in all the other timings & subtimings you wrote down.
> 6) Test memory again. If it's stable, you're done. If not, continue to the next step.
> 7) When #6 fails (it most likely will), compare all timings and subtimings from your current setup to the one from the Ryzen DRAM Calculator (Fast setting).
> 8) Loosen all timings that are tighter than the calculator fast setting to the value of the calculator. Leave the rest as is.
> 9) Test again. If it's stable, you're done. If it's not, continue...
> 10**) Same as step 7 and 8, but for the safe setting instead.
> 11) Test again. If stable, you're done, if it's not, continue...
> 12) Try all the changes listed here in order, and retest after each change, until it's stable.
> 
> *In my case XMP was slower than its rated timing. XMP was 15 15 15 36 50 vs 14 14 14 34 48 rated. So I changed those, and wrote down the other timings.
> **I did not reach this step. The RAM was mostly stable compared to the fast setting, causing only very occasional errors. I jumped to step 12 instead, and that made it fully stable. You can see how I compared it here.
> 
> My memory is solid at this point after doing all this. Didn't try OCing it yet though. So I'm still at 3200CL14 as it's rated, but, at least I now have a view of how its timings work.


Interesting guide, TY.

However, you have a X470 mobo...X370 is notoriously stubborn.

@all

Have anyone ever tried DS mem sticks? I've found some info about it, that states that it should perform better than SS sticks, even when comparing 2933/DS vs 3200/SS, since Taichi is a T-topology mobo.

I really don't know.

I


----------



## NightAntilli

Dekaohtoura said:


> Interesting guide, TY.
> 
> However, you have a X470 mobo...X370 is notoriously stubborn.


Technically, the X370 and X470 Taichi are almost the same. For what it's worth, that was with my R7 1700, which is a gen 1 Ryzen. I'm quite sure that the SOC on the CPU has a lot more influence than the chipset on the motherboard. The memory controller is on the CPU. Not the motherboard.



Dekaohtoura said:


> @all
> 
> Have anyone ever tried DS mem sticks? I've found some info about it, that states that it should perform better than SS sticks, even when comparing 2933/DS vs 3200/SS, since Taichi is a T-topology mobo.
> 
> I really don't know.


All I explained above is with my dual ranked B-die memory (2x16GB). To be exact, this is my RAM;
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232379


----------



## Dekaohtoura

NightAntilli said:


> Technically, the X370 and X470 Taichi are almost the same. For what it's worth, that was with my R7 1700, which is a gen 1 Ryzen. I'm quite sure that the SOC on the CPU has a lot more influence than the chipset on the motherboard. The memory controller is on the CPU. Not the motherboard.


I need to find 4-5 hours to spend testing and retesting.




NightAntilli said:


> All I explained above is with my dual ranked B-die memory (2x16GB). To be exact, this is my RAM;
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232379


B-dies....I know.


----------



## numlock66

superbulka said:


> Here you are!
> dram volt 1.45 V, slots 1 and 3.


Well, a very special board , I'm sorry for being skeptical but It is really stable?

I'm still having sudden reboots resetting UEFI config when overclock memory at 3466mhz and above.


----------



## NightAntilli

Dekaohtoura said:


> I need to find 4-5 hours to spend testing and retesting.
> 
> B-dies....I know.


You don't have to be there every time. What I do is start a test and let it run for half an hour or so while I go do something else. If I get no errors, I leave the PC alone for longer and come back later again. Mostly I do the changes in the evening, and let it run overnight and look in the morning if there were errors.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

NightAntilli said:


> You don't have to be there every time. What I do is start a test and let it run for half an hour or so while I go do something else. If I get no errors, I leave the PC alone for longer and come back later again. Mostly I do the changes in the evening, and let it run overnight and look in the morning if there were errors.


I forgot to mention it...TM5 doesn't work on my system.

Don't know why...didn't work pre-format, doesn't work now, post-format.

For me, the best overall stability test is Battlefield V (it will reveal the slightest problem in 15-20 minutes), but unfortunately, it won't allow me to pinpoint the exact problem (single or multiple errors etc).

Side note: BIOS 3.10/AGESA 0.0.7.2 is out for X470 Taichi, so I guess we're next (and always last...).


----------



## iNeri

Dekaohtoura said:


> I forgot to mention it...TM5 doesn't work on my system.
> 
> Don't know why...didn't work pre-format, doesn't work now, post-format.
> 
> For me, the best overall stability test is Battlefield V (it will reveal the slightest problem in 15-20 minutes), but unfortunately, it won't allow me to pinpoint the exact problem (single or multiple errors etc).
> 
> Side note: BIOS 3.10/AGESA 0.0.7.2 is out for X470 Taichi, so I guess we're next (and always last...).



Here's the bios:

https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1554811299&sw=

BUT: also from the x470 taichi thread:



Wandererqq said:


> Anyone check the new 3.10 bios? Some of the options of the bios menu have been disappeared and have to admit that the system now runs a bit cooler but also the cores seems to run lower speed with PBO enabled.


So i pass 

BTW

3466 with "fast" preset from calculator here. Totally stable with TM5  1..4v and SOC 1.031v

Even when i leave the system for 24 hour or more my config are stable when im back


----------



## NightAntilli

Dekaohtoura said:


> I forgot to mention it...TM5 doesn't work on my system.
> 
> Don't know why...didn't work pre-format, doesn't work now, post-format.
> 
> For me, the best overall stability test is Battlefield V (it will reveal the slightest problem in 15-20 minutes), but unfortunately, it won't allow me to pinpoint the exact problem (single or multiple errors etc).
> 
> Side note: BIOS 3.10/AGESA 0.0.7.2 is out for X470 Taichi, so I guess we're next (and always last...).


You don't have to use TM5. I use the following:
https://www.hcidesign.com/memtest/download.html

You can't run much more than 2000MB though, so you have to open multiple of them to test all your RAM. That's the only drawback, but, it has found errors a lot quicker for me compared to other tools.

I hate that AGESA 0.0.7.2 is out. I just got my memory stable and now I feel way too compelled to try OC-ing my memory more >_<


----------



## iNeri

NightAntilli said:


> You don't have to use TM5. I use the following:
> https://www.hcidesign.com/memtest/download.html
> 
> You can't run much more than 2000MB though, so you have to open multiple of them to test all your RAM. That's the only drawback, but, it has found errors a lot quicker for me compared to other tools.
> 
> I hate that AGESA 0.0.7.2 is out. I just got my memory stable and now I feel way too compelled to try OC-ing my memory more >_<


Why? TM5 is working great:


----------



## Leonard_video

Hello!
I was planing from last year to update to the latest bios but had projects working so i couldn't risk a downtime.
Now that i finished everything i updated from 3.20 to 3.30 and then 5.1.
Changes, now my memory works at xmp 3200, before i couldn't go past 3066 stable, it would boot sometimes but cold boot wouldn't work, memory is Patriot PV416G320C6K 4 sticks so 32gb ram, boot time is also shorter, no more memory training.
Also, system seems more responsive, all apps start a little bit faster, cinebench and aida report about the same performance.
All in all i am pleased with this version and with asrock, hopefully we will get bios for ryzen 3000 so later down the road we can upgrade.


----------



## Art385

TM5 with custom config is way faster and way better at finding errors. If you are getting 0 errors after 5 cycles (about 30 minutes) you know you are stable. With HCI it takes hours to test.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

NightAntilli said:


> You don't have to use TM5. I use the following:
> https://www.hcidesign.com/memtest/download.html
> 
> You can't run much more than 2000MB though, so you have to open multiple of them to test all your RAM. That's the only drawback, but, it has found errors a lot quicker for me compared to other tools.
> 
> I hate that AGESA 0.0.7.2 is out. I just got my memory stable and now I feel way too compelled to try OC-ing my memory more >_<


Well...I set off to try your guide, and for the first time in 6 months that I own this system, 3000/15 (mem XMP profile) worked as soon as I used it!

I was on step (5) on your list, and just chose XMP and restarted, waiting for the usual training-no post - revert to defaults etc cycle to see what could be done, but it worked.

I don't know how, I don't know why, it just worked (GDM disabled).

I've tried 3 different BIOS versions (4.80, 4.81, 5.10) till now, different combinations, different voltages etc, and it wouldn't post, or it would ,but with GDM enabled and cas set to 16 automatically.

Its stable, it's not faster or slower than 3000/16 ,but it's the first time that my memory kit works at it's rated speed.

Unfortunately, XMP only goes up to 3000/15, so I cannot use your guide to get anywhere higher.

Maybe I'll try to tighten some (sub)timings and see if I'm stable (doubt), or I'll just buy some new memory and be done with it.



iNeri said:


> Why? TM5 is working great:


He's replying to me...I wrote (it's quoted in his message) that TM5 won't work on my system, for reasons unknown.


----------



## NightAntilli

Dekaohtoura said:


> Well...I set off to try your guide, and for the first time in 6 months that I own this system, 3000/15 (mem XMP profile) worked as soon as I used it!
> 
> I was on step (5) on your list, and just chose XMP and restarted, waiting for the usual training-no post - revert to defaults etc cycle to see what could be done, but it worked.
> 
> I don't know how, I don't know why, it just worked (GDM disabled).
> 
> I've tried 3 different BIOS versions (4.80, 4.81, 5.10) till now, different combinations, different voltages etc, and it wouldn't post, or it would ,but with GDM enabled and cas set to 16 automatically.
> 
> Its stable, it's not faster or slower than 3000/16 ,but it's the first time that my memory kit works at it's rated speed.
> 
> Unfortunately, XMP only goes up to 3000/15, so I cannot use your guide to get anywhere higher.
> 
> Maybe I'll try to tighten some (sub)timings and see if I'm stable (doubt), or I'll just buy some new memory and be done with it.


Ha. You had it easier than me xD But glad it helped. Make sure to save these settings as a profile. That way you can revert to it if things decide to go south again.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

NightAntilli said:


> Make sure to save these settings as a profile. That way you can revert to it if things decide to go south again.


Oh, always!


----------



## polkfan

So i bought flare x memory and i still can't get 3200mhz stable *** is wrong with my memory controller on my 2700x i had better luck on 4.81 with cheaper memory this is BS


----------



## polkfan

Turns out a stick was faulty what is weird is i moved my older 3200mhz memory to slots A1 and B1 and now it works fine at 3200mhz lol with the flare x memory i bought it at microcenter as a refurbished so i should have known better it kept showing single channel and my scores in R15 where like 1550 returning it thursday and getting the fastest kit of memory the store has or the best for Ryzen can anyone please tell me what works best for this board and a 2700X?

Looking for a 16GB kit 


Please gonna be at Microcenter in Michigan


----------



## numlock66

polkfan said:


> So i bought flare x memory and i still can't get 3200mhz stable *** is wrong with my memory controller on my 2700x i had better luck on 4.81 with cheaper memory this is BS


Did you enable XMP? Here with 2x F4-3200C14-8GTZ is workin at XMP


----------



## pschorr1123

polkfan said:


> Turns out a stick was faulty what is weird is i moved my older 3200mhz memory to slots A1 and B1 and now it works fine at 3200mhz lol with the flare x memory i bought it at microcenter as a refurbished so i should have known better it kept showing single channel and my scores in R15 where like 1550 returning it thursday and getting the fastest kit of memory the store has or the best for Ryzen can anyone please tell me what works best for this board and a 2700X?
> 
> Looking for a 16GB kit
> 
> 
> Please gonna be at Microcenter in Michigan


The Flare X 3200 14,14,14,28 is one of the best kits for Ryzen at this time and as long as it has 14,14,14, timings it is guaranteed B-die. Beware though as I saw a 3200 Flare X kit with ****ty Hynix timings @ 16,18,18,38 for $120. The Good Flare X b-die kit should run around $170


----------



## polkfan

Thinking about getting this memory as i can't find the flare x memory at microcenter trying to not spend more then 200$ i want to know if anyone knows if this is single rank samsung b-die memory? 

https://www.microcenter.com/product...cl18-dual-channel-desktop-memory-kit---silver

It's G.Skill Trident Z Royal RGB 16GB 2 x 8GB DDR4-3600 PC4-28800 CL18 Dual-Channel Desktop Memory Kit - Silver


Or i'm looking at this memory which has lower timings but the same speed i would also like to know if this is single rank samsung b-die memory 

https://www.microcenter.com/product...c4-28800-cl17-dual-channel-desktop-memory-kit

"G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB 2 x 8GB DDR4-3600 PC4-28800 CL17 Dual Channel Desktop Memory Kit" 

Note I really don't care about the RGB i just want the fastest kit of memory for Ryzen for around 200$

Please any help would be greatly appreciated


This Site is all i could find


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> Thinking about getting this memory as i can't find the flare x memory at microcenter trying to not spend more then 200$ i want to know if anyone knows if this is single rank samsung b-die memory?
> 
> https://www.microcenter.com/product...cl18-dual-channel-desktop-memory-kit---silver
> 
> It's G.Skill Trident Z Royal RGB 16GB 2 x 8GB DDR4-3600 PC4-28800 CL18 Dual-Channel Desktop Memory Kit - Silver
> 
> 
> Or i'm looking at this memory which has lower timings but the same speed i would also like to know if this is single rank samsung b-die memory
> 
> https://www.microcenter.com/product...c4-28800-cl17-dual-channel-desktop-memory-kit
> 
> "G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB 2 x 8GB DDR4-3600 PC4-28800 CL17 Dual Channel Desktop Memory Kit"
> 
> Note I really don't care about the RGB i just want the fastest kit of memory for Ryzen for around 200$
> 
> Please any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> This Site is all i could find


This ones are a little better than flarex:

https://www.microcenter.com/product...c4-28800-cl15-dual-channel-desktop-memory-kit


----------



## thomasck

Changed to water cooling this week. First thing I set the 1800X to 4ghz 1.4V, stable. Before it was never possible not even to go further than 3925mhz. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

iNeri said:


> This ones are a little better than flarex:
> 
> https://www.microcenter.com/product...c4-28800-cl15-dual-channel-desktop-memory-kit


Agreed what scares me is i bought the flare x memory from their open box and i have to return it due to a bad stick of memory. Don't want to drive 2 hours away for that to happen again 

Decided to test the kit with one stick at a time and yeah one stick is faulty won't even boot the other stick of memory hits its rated speeds perfectly. Wish G-skill make more 3200mhz 14cas memory that was samsung b-die and singlerank


----------



## polkfan

So time to test the memory I bought the TridentZ 3600mhz 15cas memory on clearance for 184$ Microcenter tested the kit and said it works


----------



## numlock66

polkfan said:


> So time to test the memory I bought the TridentZ 3600mhz 15cas memory on clearance for 184$ Microcenter tested the kit and said it works


One of best memory lantency, don't forget this share your setting.


----------



## thomasck

Looks like I killed my x370, or something else. But I think it's the motherboard.

Considering I don't have a way to test components, how I'd state the mobo is dead? Dr. Debug does not light up with any code. The LEDs of the ram are lighting up, fans spin.
Once I switch the PSU on, all the whole PC goes on without pressing the power button in the case. The same power button does not work to "hard turn off" while holding it for around 5 seconds. I might be miss judging the problem but I think about or motherboard or PSU. 

What happened? Well, I was testing a addressable led strip of a waterblock. One cable goes in the rgb header in the motherboard, another one to the SATA in the PSU. I connected the cable - correct orientation - that goes to the mobo in the AMD CPU LED, cause was the easiest once to plug in, and cause I know (if I'm not wrong) it is also 12V so it should be just fine and then the SATA one in the PSU, and then was just the time to look to the screen and it went black. No noticeable spark, or so. Quickly removed PSU cable from the wall and that's it. Once I plug the cable back to the wall the PC goes live, no video, RAM LEDs light up, Dr. Debug shows nothing. And just turns off if I unplug the cable from the wall or if I use the switch in the back of the PSU, power button does not work. 

Any ideas?



Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## christoph

thomasck said:


> Looks like I killed my x370, or something else. But I think it's the motherboard.
> 
> Considering I don't have a way to test components, how I'd state the mobo is dead? Dr. Debug does not light up with any code. The LEDs of the ram are lighting up, fans spin.
> Once I switch the PSU on, all the whole PC goes on without pressing the power button in the case. The same power button does not work to "hard turn off" while holding it for around 5 seconds. I might be miss judging the problem but I think about or motherboard or PSU.
> 
> What happened? Well, I was testing a addressable led strip of a waterblock. One cable goes in the rgb header in the motherboard, another one to the SATA in the PSU. I connected the cable - correct orientation - that goes to the mobo in the AMD CPU LED, cause was the easiest once to plug in, and cause I know (if I'm not wrong) it is also 12V so it should be just fine and then the SATA one in the PSU, and then was just the time to look to the screen and it went black. No noticeable spark, or so. Quickly removed PSU cable from the wall and that's it. Once I plug the cable back to the wall the PC goes live, no video, RAM LEDs light up, Dr. Debug shows nothing. And just turns off if I unplug the cable from the wall or if I use the switch in the back of the PSU, power button does not work.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk



weren't you suppose to use one cable OR the other? not the 2 together


----------



## polkfan

numlock66 said:


> One of best memory lantency, don't forget this share your setting.


Right now i'm playing with the Dram calculator with Ryzen to get it stable i'm trying the safe option if anyone could give me a quick guide on how to use this that would be great i simply put Ryzen+(2700X owner) samsung B-die and leave profile version memory rank alone as i have no idea what to put. 

Then i press on R-XMP after setting my frequency of my memory and the amount of dimm slots and BCLK and take a picture and try the settings in the bios. 

Please any help would be helpful right now i'm at the settings down below


----------



## thomasck

christoph said:


> weren't you suppose to use one cable OR the other? not the 2 together


Not in this case, it's a hub. I think the mobo is dead, as the build in leds don't light up and dr. Debug shows nothing. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

Is anyone else having issues with their C15 and R20 scores or anything else that uses all 8 cores and 16 threads even before getting this memory my scores fell 120 points i'm getting like 1680-1780(can't get this score again either) with all my background apps closed and a fresh install of 10 i have no idea why all i did was add my M.2 970 evo+ drive that's the only difference in hardware that i made my new memory did make my scores higher but still i should be getting 1800+ in R15 not the scores i get below. Also i will show my Geek Bench 4 scores did Windows 10 come out with a update that screwed with our scores?


----------



## polkfan

Lol well in less Then 10min HCI memtest failed at 3600mhz safe settings using the ryzen calc I figured it would now I'll try 3466mhz safe settings I require 1500% coverage before I consider it stable. Also read how to use the program which was easy to set up I have the next 2 days to test this kit it boots perfectly at 3600 haha plus the overall feel of the system is so much quicker with B-die single sided memory much better then hynx.


----------



## christoph

thomasck said:


> Not in this case, it's a hub. I think the mobo is dead, as the build in leds don't light up and dr. Debug shows nothing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk



hmm, can you post the link to that hub?


----------



## superbulka

numlock66 said:


> Well, a very special board , I'm sorry for being skeptical but It is really stable?
> 
> I'm still having sudden reboots resetting UEFI config when overclock memory at 3466mhz and above.


Yes, it's absolutely stable. But I have to increased soc voltage to 1.025V


----------



## polkfan

Using HCI memtest 16 of them open with 850mb for each one it's at 200% and my settings are down below it will probably fail before it reaches 1500% coverage but I'm getting closer lol few more days and I should have this kit stable.

https://ibb.co/Ycnj3Z9


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> Is anyone else having issues with their C15 and R20 scores or anything else that uses all 8 cores and 16 threads even before getting this memory my scores fell 120 points i'm getting like 1680-1780(can't get this score again either) with all my background apps closed and a fresh install of 10 i have no idea why all i did was add my M.2 970 evo+ drive that's the only difference in hardware that i made my new memory did make my scores higher but still i should be getting 1800+ in R15 not the scores i get below. Also i will show my Geek Bench 4 scores did Windows 10 come out with a update that screwed with our scores?


Hi.

This is my score at stock, only UV to -.05v and memory at 3466 1.4v










Here is my timing config, hope it helps:


----------



## numlock66

superbulka said:


> numlock66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a very special board /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif, I'm sorry for being skeptical but It is really stable?
> 
> I'm still having sudden reboots resetting UEFI config when overclock memory at 3466mhz and above.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's absolutely stable. But I have to increased soc voltage to 1.025V
Click to expand...

Do you have any screen tests to confirm what are you saying? testmem5, kahu memetest, Aida, prime95...?


----------



## superbulka

numlock66 said:


> Do you have any screen tests to confirm what are you saying? testmem5, kahu memetest, Aida, prime95...?


Of course, the screenshot was on the page 481, 30 minutes of tm5


----------



## thomasck

christoph said:


> hmm, can you post the link to that hub?


Nevermind, problem solved. New Taichi x370 board and it's running like before! 

This IC fried! 










Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

superbulka said:


> numlock66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any screen tests to confirm what are you saying? testmem5, kahu memetest, Aida, prime95...?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the screenshot was on the page 481, 30 minutes of tm5
Click to expand...

Did you set a fixed clock on CPU, disabling XFR?


----------



## polkfan

iNeri said:


> Hi.
> 
> This is my score at stock, only UV to -.05v and memory at 3466 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my timing config, hope it helps:




Is that with the 4.2ghz OC? Just not making sense to me I was getting 1800 like 1 month ago at stock settings and 3200mhz cas 16 with mybold hynx memory then i added m.2 drive redid windows and cant break 1650 with that kit and this kit I'm still testing for stability.


----------



## chrisjames61

polkfan said:


> Thinking about getting this memory as i can't find the flare x memory at microcenter trying to not spend more then 200$ i want to know if anyone knows if this is single rank samsung b-die memory?
> 
> https://www.microcenter.com/product...cl18-dual-channel-desktop-memory-kit---silver
> 
> It's G.Skill Trident Z Royal RGB 16GB 2 x 8GB DDR4-3600 PC4-28800 CL18 Dual-Channel Desktop Memory Kit - Silver
> 
> 
> Or i'm looking at this memory which has lower timings but the same speed i would also like to know if this is single rank samsung b-die memory
> 
> https://www.microcenter.com/product...c4-28800-cl17-dual-channel-desktop-memory-kit
> 
> "G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB 2 x 8GB DDR4-3600 PC4-28800 CL17 Dual Channel Desktop Memory Kit"
> 
> Note I really don't care about the RGB i just want the fastest kit of memory for Ryzen for around 200$
> 
> Please any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Site is all i could find




I highly doubt 3600 CAS 17 is B-die. CAS 15 probably would be. 3200 CAS 14 is B-die. CAS 15 and CAS 16 are not. I live in the Bronx and go to the Yonkers Microcenter. Forget about getting memory at Microcenter if you want good memory. They sell slow kits at the price thet you can find B-die for at Newegg or Amazon.


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> Is that with the 4.2ghz OC? Just not making sense to me I was getting 1800 like 1 month ago at stock settings and 3200mhz cas 16 with mybold hynx memory then i added m.2 drive redid windows and cant break 1650 with that kit and this kit I'm still testing for stability.


I mean stock xfr2. Bios 5.02 so no custom pbo.

4.2 ghz fixed all cores is the 1922 points result. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk

Edit. I just tried the new TM5 profile from 1usmus. You should try:










https://www.overclock.net/forum/27937684-post4314.html


----------



## superbulka

numlock66 said:


> Did you set a fixed clock on CPU, disabling XFR?


Frequency fixed on 4100 MHz and didnt touch XFR


----------



## polkfan

Ok so this is stable with 1500% coverage using HCI memtest the settings are down below but i'm still getting low R15 scores this is a fresh install of windows and i'm running my 2700X at stock i notice the frequency is dropping to 3.925Ghz on all cores when running. 


My temps when running R15 top at 63.5C Tdie and 73.5 TCTL is it the temps that is causing the low scores i turned off all background tasks that i could find its just bugging me.


----------



## christoph

polkfan said:


> Ok so this is stable with 1500% coverage using HCI memtest the settings are down below but i'm still getting low R15 scores this is a fresh install of windows and i'm running my 2700X at stock i notice the frequency is dropping to 3.925Ghz on all cores when running.
> 
> 
> My temps when running R15 top at 63.5C Tdie and 73.5 TCTL is it the temps that is causing the low scores i turned off all background tasks that i could find its just bugging me.




what do you mean by low scores?


----------



## polkfan

christoph said:


> what do you mean by low scores?


Used to get like 1800 on even my lower-end kit and then all of the sudden i started getting 1630 scores and 173 on the single core in R15 which i was getting like 179. I have a fresh install of windows new memory and a 970 evo m.2 drive and now i'm barely breaking 1700 i'm not sure if its over my CPU running hotter? As i see it only run at 3925mhz on all cores now instead of 4050. Something seems off. 

This is a fresh install of windows i'm on the latest bios and the latest chipset driver and the latest nvidia driver so i'm so confused.


----------



## christoph

polkfan said:


> Used to get like 1800 on even my lower-end kit and then all of the sudden i started getting 1630 scores and 173 on the single core in R15 which i was getting like 179. I have a fresh install of windows new memory and a 970 evo m.2 drive and now i'm barely breaking 1700 i'm not sure if its over my CPU running hotter? As i see it only run at 3925mhz on all cores now instead of 4050. Something seems off.
> 
> This is a fresh install of windows i'm on the latest bios and the latest chipset driver and the latest nvidia driver so i'm so confused.



well yeah, heat plays a big part on that


----------



## polkfan

Gonna try manually overclocking something is way off watched jayztwocents video and from just setting his memory and leaving his 2700x at stock he got like 1800+ points i can't even hit 1700.


----------



## polkfan

Still going crazy lol this is with 3400mhz memory at 14-15-14-30-44-326-1T

Uninstalled all background apps have no monitoring applications open and these are my scores. 


These all seem way to freaking low and this is with a Corsair H150i

I also have a picture of my ram timings in the Ryzen Calc


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> Still going crazy lol this is with 3400mhz memory at 14-15-14-30-44-326-1T
> 
> 
> 
> Uninstalled all background apps have no monitoring applications open and these are my scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These all seem way to freaking low and this is with a Corsair H150i
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a picture of my ram timings in the Ryzen Calc


Please upload a pic of ryzen timig checker 1.05

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

iNeri said:


> Please upload a pic of ryzen timig checker 1.05
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


Here is the setting i tried 3466mhz safe settings and it fails after 800% or so and i can't even boot into windows using the ALT 1 and ALT 2 settings. 

Would i be better off trying to get 3200mhz and lower timings?


----------



## christoph

polkfan said:


> Here is the setting i tried 3466mhz safe settings and it fails after 800% or so and i can't even boot into windows using the ALT 1 and ALT 2 settings.
> 
> Would i be better off trying to get 3200mhz and lower timings?



what is the RAM voltage there? try with SoC voltage up to 1.14v


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> Here is the setting i tried 3466mhz safe settings and it fails after 800% or so and i can't even boot into windows using the ALT 1 and ALT 2 settings.
> 
> Would i be better off trying to get 3200mhz and lower timings?


Well. Thats sad 

All your config seem all righ. So, may be your CPU have a crappy IMC.

Try bumping your CPU vcore with 3 more notches than you already have. This because your IMC now works harder to keep up this new RAM.


----------



## polkfan

What it seems like to me is that the temp is running a bit high on even idle at around 40C i see that in hwinfo64 the vcore seems to be jumping around 1.25-1.4V on just idle on the balance profile. And SOC voltage is stuck at 1.1V

I have to wonder if adding a M.2 drive and this faster memory is what is causing my CPU to run hotter


Thinking about actually going manual OC and forgetting XFR and such until Ryzen 3000 comes out which i hope works on our boards part of the reason why i bought this new kit of memory. 

Gamer nexus got their chip to run at 1.25V at 4.0Ghz you guys think that is a good starting point? 

On all cores my CPU is running at like 3950-3925 when it was running at 4075-4050mhz all running in a h440 case and a h150i which i have in the front of my case i just reapplied thermal compound today which lowered temps 3-5C.


Edit yeah it seems to want to refuse to boot with geardown mode disabled. Tried 3333mhz and 3266mhz fast settings and it refused to boot with those settings and i tried ALT1 and ALT2 settings as well. Gonna retry fast mode with geardown mode on.

Edit as suspected 3400mhz fast mode in ryzen calc booted right up with geardown mode on lol now at mid night i will test it for 12 hours or so using HCI memtest to see if that's stable.


----------



## Struzzin

X370 Taichi BIOS 5.50 is up > 
It is worrying that you cannot downgrade. 

Okay I will give a try  

Struzzin


----------



## iNeri

Struzzin20 said:


> X370 Taichi BIOS 5.50 is up >
> 
> It is worrying that you cannot downgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I will give a try
> 
> 
> 
> Struzzin


Why Asrock? Why we cannot downgrade 

Is this Bios so very good or what? [emoji14]

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Struzzin

I know I said its all good whats the worst thing I buy a new MB. 
I just setup stuff and got booted up trying to check on things now. 

I am going to run some memory tests for sure. 
5.10 did not like my RAM.


----------



## iNeri

Struzzin20 said:


> I know I said its all good whats the worst thing I buy a new MB.
> 
> I just setup stuff and got booted up trying to check on things now.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to run some RAM tests for sure.
> 
> 5.10 did not like my RAM.


Can you upload to a mirror please? I Cant download. Fails every time 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Can you upload to a mirror please? I Cant download. Fails every time
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhS96IrGXP9zg6sq14Veyncne-SSgQ


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhS96IrGXP9zg6sq14Veyncne-SSgQ


Thanks bro, testing now


----------



## iNeri

This is stock only -.05 v on vcore and 3466 fast preset from calculator on RAM










Pretty much the same.

Fan control now only have by default tlctl sensor.

They added a tool for secure erase.

Deep sleep options have now more granularity.

Ryzen timing checker dont work anymore. Dont read cad and rtt values now.


----------



## polkfan

5.5 bios at stock vs my memory at 3400mhz safe settings

3400mhz geekbench 4 results 
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/12906553


----------



## LeoMiami

5.50 working fine all stock, memory xmp included in bios work ok 3200


----------



## Thesis

BIOS 5.50 as good and as smooth as 5.10 so far for me.
1800x running 4000mhz at 1.375v, flarex ddr4 16gb running 3333mhz cl14 with tight timings at 1.39v
Ultra Fast boot works really good with 5.50 bios, reported at 3.4sec in windows task manager (was 5.1sec with 5.10 bios) on a samsung nvme 960 evo (uefi boot) + 860 evo sata + older ocz vertex3 sata ssd
Windows 10 1809 (17763.437)

Though noticed that ram speed is missing/ not reported in windows task manager (cpu-z and hwinfo correctly show ram speed and timings).
Must be a windows thing with this bios.

Going to do the usual stress tests for a bit and will report back if something is off.


edit: had to reset and save again my overclock and downclock profiles for my gpu in msi afterburner. Weird.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

404 - Not found

Should I worry?

Something wrong?


----------



## iNeri

Dekaohtoura said:


> 404 - Not found
> 
> Should I worry?
> 
> Something wrong?


Its like that since yesterday. Try "China" download or there a mirror one page back.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

iNeri said:


> Its like that since yesterday. Try "China" download or there a mirror one page back.


Ok, so nothing weird or problematic...just an oversight on their site?


----------



## iNeri

Dekaohtoura said:


> Ok, so nothing weird or problematic...just an oversight on their site?


Yep. All working fine as you can see for those who already flash it.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

iNeri said:


> Yep. All working fine as you can see for those who already flash it.


I'll give it a try, then.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Senniha

working 100% as good as 5.10
Weird issue is with Msi afterburner my profiles are broken.


----------



## iNeri

Bclk dont work anymore.

I use to have it at 102 but now if i use bclk the max frecuency is 3700 mhz.

Damn it asrock 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

Least we have BGS settings again with 5.5 also under load I see 1.21V when all cores are at 100% in cinebench can anyone here measure their stock voltage when under 100% load on all 16 threads?


----------



## numlock66

On this 5.50 UEFI my system stopped to reboot reseting UEFI when idle, after overclock memory.

Also noticed lower CPU voltages and lower frequencies enabling XFR2. They changed the PBO limits on this new UEFI compared to beta 5.02. you can see through Ryzen Master. 

I notice system a bit cooler. I think because the reduce mentioned above.


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> On this 5.50 UEFI my system stopped to reboot reseting UEFI when idle, after overclock memory.
> 
> Also noticed lower CPU voltages and lower frequencies enabling XFR2. They changed the PBO limits on this new UEFI compared to beta 5.02. you can see through Ryzen Master.
> 
> I notice system a bit cooler. I think because the reduce mentioned above.


Here: Hope it helps: 1.219v on vcore 3950 Mhz all cores. Only -.05v and 3466 mhz on RAM with 1.4v in bios.


----------



## polkfan

A program called soundmixer.exe was installed on my PC eating up 10% of my CPU whenever task manager wasn't open found out under resource management and fixed it now my scores are way better and back to normal was going crazy lol. Darn friend installed crack version of RE2 i hate cracked games!

Will update R15, R20 and Geek Bench 4 scores!

Geek Bench 4 link
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/12912121


----------



## Struzzin

Anyone have an idea how to figure out what is up with my system? 
Everything works great then at random everything goes off and fans all full on > 
The LEDs are flashing 00 (Zero Zero)


----------



## numlock66

Struzzin20 said:


> Anyone have an idea how to figure out what is up with my system?
> Everything works great then at random everything goes off and fans all full on >
> The LEDs are flashing 00 (Zero Zero)
> /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif


Ate you overclocking memory? I had same issue overclock memory. Solved bump up soc to 1.1v or reducing memory clock.


----------



## Struzzin

I have the XMP on at 3200 and this G.Skill kit has been picky with Ryzen. 
My SOC is at 1.1V so looks like I have to drop the speed. 
This Hynix M-Die is really crap haha


----------



## numlock66

Struzzin20 said:


> I have the XMP on at 3200 and this G.Skill kit has been picky with Ryzen.
> My SOC is at 1.1V so looks like I have to drop the speed.
> This Hynix M-Die is really crap haha


Run tests to ensure stability and also try ryzen dram calc timings.


----------



## iNeri

Struzzin20 said:


> I have the XMP on at 3200 and this G.Skill kit has been picky with Ryzen.
> My SOC is at 1.1V so looks like I have to drop the speed.
> This Hynix M-Die is really crap haha


Re download bios and Reflash it. 

Then bump SOC voltage to 1.15v (its safe at 1.2v) if your using Hynix m-die memory try with primary timings at 16-16-16-16-36. Before this swap your memory dimms in your modules.

Ram voltage at 1.385v-1-39v max, Mdie dont like high voltages.

This is for 3200 strap.


----------



## thomasck

Struzzin20 said:


> I have the XMP on at 3200 and this G.Skill kit has been picky with Ryzen.
> 
> My SOC is at 1.1V so looks like I have to drop the speed.
> 
> This Hynix M-Die is really crap haha


Bump vmem to 1.45. that's the way I run 3200 hynix mdie (Mfr) in this mobo. Both safe n fast settings from dram calc work. 

*********

Bios 5.50 working great! Less voltage for 4ghz in the 1800x.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Struzzin

Well here is what I did and it seems to be fine so far: 
I used the jumper to clear BIOS and took out battery let it sit for 30 minutes. (The ASRock Video says 15)
After let system boot up all the way then restarted went into BIOS > 
Changed to XMP 3200
Put Voltage to 1.370 <-Ryzen Calc
SOC is 1.1
Gear Down Enabled
Power Down Enable
Command Rate 1T
procODT 60
CADBUS blocks all to 20
Saved and exit all seems good so far


----------



## thomasck

Test with hci for over 1000%, one instance for each core spreading the amount of free ram among them. This vram looks way too low for what I've seen for mfr chips. But is if stable, nice, congrats. Can't run mine 100% stable with vram below 1.45V.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Struzzin

Okay just did it again getting silly I played games last night it was fine. 
Came back about 15 minutes ago was idle moved my mouse it just shutoff again 00 (Zero Zero)
Is this RAM or can that happen from a bad GPU ?
I have a Sapphire RX 570 Pulse I could use? 

To be honest I kinda want to sell my old Sandy System and this Ryzen Setup and get a 9900K. 

What is the max safe memory Voltage ? I may as well just test it at max Voltage to see if thats what it is.


----------



## thomasck

Means it not stable. Try what I said. Hci 1000%+ and if fails after 1000% bump vram to 1.45V and try again. 

Edit,

Along with dram calc numbers.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

People Ryzen is extremely picky about Memory, X370 taichi is certified only until 3200mhz like they published.

My experience, along months of try, with 2 B-die 2x8gb is nothing above 3200mhz is really stable, Karhu RAM Test throw errors after some time. In my opinion TestMem5 v0.12 is not a good test to ensure stability, I could run 8h and more of TestMem5 but crash on first 30min or never pass along test on Karhu RAM Test.

I dont know if is my Ryzen 2700x is the worst on the planet and don't pass 3200, but today I really believe that this board couldn't do anything above 3200mhz.

My advice if you want more than 3200mhz and really stable go to another motherboard with x470 or wait x570 or pick a board with only 2 ram slots, but be shure for certified for 3600mhz, 3533mhz or 3466mhz if you want.

Or pick a good Bdie Ram and be happy with 3200mhz.

If you don't care about real stability you could run b-die ram at 3466 every day without windows or games crash but not 100% stable.


----------



## numlock66

Struzzin20 said:


> Okay just did it again getting silly I played games last night it was fine.
> Came back about 15 minutes ago was idle moved my mouse it just shutoff again 00 (Zero Zero)
> Is this RAM or can that happen from a bad GPU ?
> I have a Sapphire RX 570 Pulse I could use?
> 
> To be honest I kinda want to sell my old Sandy System and this Ryzen Setup and get a 9900K.
> 
> What is the max safe memory Voltage ? I may as well just test it at max Voltage to see if thats what it is.


I bet that is memory related problem, try lower even more frequency, if stable, is memory frequency ... is very boring i know!


----------



## Struzzin

I am trying to increase the voltage after each 00 (Zero Zero) 
I appreciate all the help it just seems this M-Die is complete trash. 
@thomasck That is the problem I did pass over 1000% started system later boom another 00 (Zero Zero)
@numlock66 I am going to keep bumping the Voltage if that fails your right have to drop it down.

~buildzoid Said this >>>> 

Samsung is: B > E > D > S

Hynix: AFR > MFR

Microns are a mystery AFAIK

Between Hynix and Samsung it goes: B > E > AFR > D > MFR > S


----------



## numlock66

Struzzin20 said:


> I am trying to increase the voltage after each 00 (Zero Zero)
> I appreciate all the help it just seems this M-Die is complete trash.
> 
> @thomasck That is the problem I did pass over 1000% started system later boom another 00 (Zero Zero)
> 
> @numlock66 I am going to keep bumping the Voltage if that fails your right have to drop it down.
> 
> ~buildzoid Said this >>>>
> 
> Samsung is: B > E > D > S
> 
> Hynix: AFR > MFR
> 
> Microns are a mystery AFAIK
> 
> Between Hynix and Samsung it goes: B > E > AFR > D > MFR > S



For Ryzen buy a memory certified by the manufacture of your board if you don't want to have problems. They publish a list of memory that works on each board.


----------



## thomasck

These are the settings I use for mfr.
Hci should run for days without any problems when ram is stable. All the other tests pass for me. Some games are good to check stability like bf1 or 5.

Put you cpu in stock clock/voltage, and try this with vram 1.45v soc 1.15v and LLC 1.










Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonard_video

numlock66 said:


> People Ryzen is extremely picky about Memory, X370 taichi is certified only until 3200mhz like they published.
> 
> My experience, along months of try, with 2 B-die 2x8gb is nothing above 3200mhz is really stable, Karhu RAM Test throw errors after some time. In my opinion TestMem5 v0.12 is not a good test to ensure stability, I could run 8h and more of TestMem5 but crash on first 30min or never pass along test on Karhu RAM Test.


Exactly!
I too believed my system is stable at 3200mhz with new bios, i have ryzen 1800x, testmem, aida and all of that after hours of testing and it came stable.
Well, hours into a game called endless space 2 and crash, i tought game is buggy but no, it was the memory.
Then i moved to 3100 and something, hours and hours and barely a crash one day, still unacceptable.
Now i am at 3066 and system is finally stable, not one crash in this game.
So before people jump to blame buggy software you need to have a stable system, it can fool you quite easily, you can have your system at high dram speeds and never have a crash in windows if you browse and watch movies, then you might do some productivity and keep having your apps crash for no apparent reason and blame the software.


----------



## thomasck

Leonard, what's the model of your ram? Mine became stable only after 5.XX. Before was not possible anything over 3000..

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## christoph

Leonard_video said:


> Exactly!
> I too believed my system is stable at 3200mhz with new bios, i have ryzen 1800x, testmem, aida and all of that after hours of testing and it came stable.
> Well, hours into a game called endless space 2 and crash, i tought game is buggy but no, it was the memory.
> Then i moved to 3100 and something, hours and hours and barely a crash one day, still unacceptable.
> Now i am at 3066 and system is finally stable, not one crash in this game.
> So before people jump to blame buggy software you need to have a stable system, it can fool you quite easily, you can have your system at high dram speeds and never have a crash in windows if you browse and watch movies, then you might do some productivity and keep having your apps crash for no apparent reason and blame the software.



I have my ram at 3466 since day one and have NO crashes ever


----------



## pschorr1123

Struzzin20 said:


> Okay just did it again getting silly I played games last night it was fine.
> Came back about 15 minutes ago was idle moved my mouse it just shutoff again 00 (Zero Zero)
> Is this RAM or can that happen from a bad GPU ?
> I have a Sapphire RX 570 Pulse I could use?
> 
> To be honest I kinda want to sell my old Sandy System and this Ryzen Setup and get a 9900K.
> 
> What is the max safe memory Voltage ? I may as well just test it at max Voltage to see if thats what it is.


If you are serious about getting a 9900k or any Intel CPU you should research their latest security vulnerability called Spoiler. Since it affects the memory subsystem it will likely be very hard to patch with microcode without severely nerfing performance. It will require a redesign of the CPU arch to fully mitigate. Also it can be exploited via java script running on a web page. you can read more here: https://www.zdnet.com/article/all-i...r-non-spectre-attack-dont-expect-a-quick-fix/

just something to consider.

also when running RAM 3200 or above vs 2933 or lower you may need to bump up your vcore a couple of taps on the + key in bios especially if overclocking your CPU or running high manual PBO on the 2000 series. Getting RAM stable on Ryzen is time consuming especially if you are rocking with Hynix AFR or MFR. The newer CJR kits ( ie 3400 16,18,18,18 36 or above) are not too bad and cheaper than the $170 B-die kits


----------



## polkfan

Zen 2 8 core 16 thread CPU will basically be even with a 9900K for probably half the cost also i would like to say that currently i'm at over 1500% coverage at 3400mhz memory at safe timings using ryzen calc.


----------



## iNeri

pschorr1123 said:


> If you are serious about getting a 9900k or any Intel CPU you should research their latest security vulnerability called Spoiler. Since it affects the memory subsystem it will likely be very hard to patch with microcode without severely nerfing performance. It will require a redesign of the CPU arch to fully mitigate. Also it can be exploited via java script running on a web page. you can read more here: https://www.zdnet.com/article/all-i...r-non-spectre-attack-dont-expect-a-quick-fix/
> 
> just something to consider.
> 
> also when running RAM 3200 or above vs 2933 or lower you may need to bump up your vcore a couple of taps on the + key in bios especially if overclocking your CPU or running high manual PBO on the 2000 series. Getting RAM stable on Ryzen is time consuming especially if you are rocking with Hynix AFR or MFR. The newer CJR kits ( ie 3400 16,18,18,18 36 or above) are not too bad and cheaper than the $170 B-die kits


You right. With my hynix mdie [email protected] i can go to -.088v and now with this bdie at 3466cl14 i can go only to -.05v to mantain RAM stable.


----------



## zcubed

Long time lurker just chiming in here on BIOS 5.5. I am running a 1800x and G.Skill FlareX 3200 ram (8GBx2) with XMP enabled and have the same issue as reported by another user. The computer will just randomly freeze for 2 seconds and reboot with no warning throughout the day. Does not seem to be load related as I game and watch movies simultaneously with no issue but then will just be browsing on firefox and it will freeze and reboot. I did not have this issue with 5.1 at all so somethings unstable in 5.5. I only enable XMP in the bios and make no other changes.


----------



## iNeri

zcubed said:


> Long time lurker just chiming in here on BIOS 5.5. I am running a 1800x and G.Skill FlareX 3200 ram (8GBx2) with XMP enabled and have the same issue as reported by another user. The computer will just randomly freeze for 2 seconds and reboot with no warning throughout the day. Does not seem to be load related as I game and watch movies simultaneously with no issue but then will just be browsing on firefox and it will freeze and reboot. I did not have this issue with 5.1 at all so somethings unstable in 5.5. I only enable XMP in the bios and make no other changes.


Ok, i see a constant here. This problem is present only with Ryzen 1000 series. With Ryzen 2000 there's no reports so, the problem is we cannot downgrade to other bios :s Why Asrock? 

You can try with CPU at auto all config. No OC by now :/


----------



## zcubed

I touched no settings on the CPU. All stock except enabling XMP on RAM.


----------



## iNeri

zcubed said:


> I touched no settings on the CPU. All stock except enabling XMP on RAM.


Guys, you two better generate a RMA on ASrock reporting this. May be the have a fix on a beta bios that they can provide you.


----------



## alexandrebr

iNeri said:


> Ok, i see a constant here. This problem is present only with Ryzen 1000 series. With Ryzen 2000 there's no reports so, the problem is we cannot downgrade to other bios :s Why Asrock?
> 
> You can try with CPU at auto all config. No OC by now :/


Aren't there other Ryzen 1xxx users runing the latest bios (5.5)? I've updated to 5.10 and noticed the XMP works better than when 4.40 was installed here. So, I was about to update to 5.50 hoping system would run perfectly fine.

I have 1600x and FlareX 3200Mhz, everything @ default.


----------



## thomasck

alexandrebr said:


> Aren't there other Ryzen 1xxx users runing the latest bios (5.5)? I've updated to 5.10 and noticed the XMP works better than when 4.40 was installed here. So, I was about to update to 5.50 hoping system would run perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 1600x and FlareX 3200Mhz, everything @ default.


I am, with a 1800X. Same hardware all the way from bios 3.2 if I remember correctly, after 5.1 mem became stable at 3200 @ 1.475V, and now with 5.5 is also stable at 3200 but with 1.40V and running cpu at 4ghz @ 1.4V. that was not possible before 5.50.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Struzzin

So I decided that I had nothing to lose I did the following: 
Went into BIOS flashed 5.50
Changed no settings went into Windows let idle for 15 min 
Restart went into BIOS flashed 5.50 again 
Changed no settings went into Windows let idle again for 15 min
Restart went into BIOS setup how I wanted.

It has been fine so far > 
Also I waited to post this to make sure it is okay.


----------



## numlock66

JZ published bios for downgrade from UEFI 5.50 https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370 Taichi(5.10)WIN.zip


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> JZ published bios for downgrade from UEFI 5.50 https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370 Taichi(5.10)WIN.zip


That's good news for those who have problems with this new bios. Nice work around to go back to 5.10 bios and agesa 1.0.0.6


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> That's good news for those who have problems with this new bios. Nice work around to go back to 5.10 bios and agesa 1.0.0.6


 The worst part is no ASRock official support, I don't mind buy ASRock anymore.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Anyone having weird behavior on mem DriveStrength setting?

Whatever value I may choose on BIOS, RTC always shows 120.

RTC bug? BIOS bug? 

Any other way to check the settings when in Win?


----------



## numlock66

Dekaohtoura said:


> Anyone having weird behavior on mem DriveStrength setting?
> 
> Whatever value I may choose on BIOS, RTC always shows 120.
> 
> RTC bug? BIOS bug?
> 
> Any other way to check the settings when in Win?


RTC needs update to work with new AGESA combo (UEFI 5.50)


----------



## Dekaohtoura

numlock66 said:


> RTC needs update to work with new AGESA combo (UEFI 5.50)


Ok...guess we'll have to wait, then.

TY!


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Have a look, if you have time to spare.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...1-overclocking-dram-am4-436.html#post27953130


----------



## iNeri

Dekaohtoura said:


> Have a look, if you have time to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...1-overclocking-dram-am4-436.html#post27953130


Congrast. You did it, I see you are now at 3400 mhz. Not bad at all. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dekaohtoura

iNeri said:


> Congrast. You did it, I see you are now at 3400 mhz. Not bad at all.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


Thanks, but all the work was done for me...

In retrospect, it seems that all the problems, all the instability, derive from "low" tRC (and subsequently tRFC).

1usmus suggests to follow the rule "tRC=tRAS+tRP"...it works, but there it's unstable, full of errors (on my system). Loosing it a bit, seems to solve everything.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Sooooo...BIOS v5.60 (full Ryzen 3xxx support) coming when?


----------



## iNeri

Dekaohtoura said:


> Sooooo...BIOS v5.60 (full Ryzen 3xxx support) coming when?


Well. They have time. Until AMD launch this new processor theres no hurry 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

Dekaohtoura said:


> Sooooo...BIOS v5.60 (full Ryzen 3xxx support) coming when?


The million dollar question?  They never gave a release date.


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> The million dollar question?  They never gave a release date.


They said this version will be released in May.

https://www.asrock.com/news/index.asp?iD=4238


----------



## polkfan

iNeri said:


> They said this version will be released in May.
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/news/index.asp?iD=4238


Nice we will also be able to use Zen 2 on our boards


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> Nice we will also be able to use Zen 2 on our boards


The good new here is if Asrock will release those bioses in May, then Ryzen 3000 is almost here too  The first days of June may be??? 

Actually, jze say all board are now in test with agesa 1.0.0.1:

06.05.19
AM4 All - BIOSe im Test ...demnächst !
1. Microcode AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1

https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1557218040&sw=


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> They said this version will be released in May.
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/news/index.asp?iD=4238





iNeri said:


> The good new here is if Asrock will release those bioses in May, then Ryzen 3000 is almost here too  The first days of June may be???
> 
> Actually, jze say all board are now in test with agesa 1.0.0.1:
> 
> 06.05.19
> AM4 All - BIOSe im Test ...demnächst !
> 1. Microcode AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1
> 
> https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1557218040&sw=


Very nice! Change for the better! Let's see what are coming.

By the way it's a long time they don't update drivers for x370 Taichi, mainly Realtek audio drivers.

ASRock could enable PBO config for x370 top boards like Ttaichi and Professional, its all software! They have almost no cost doing it.


----------



## Struzzin

numlock66 said:


> Very nice! Change for the better! Let's see what are coming.
> 
> By the way it's a long time they don't update drivers for x370 Taichi, mainly Realtek audio drivers.
> 
> ASRock could enable PBO config for x370 top boards like Ttaichi and Professional, its all software! They have almost no cost doing it.


I am using the X470 Audio Driver from 2019/4/16 Works great > 

Realtek high definition audio driver ver:8668_UAD_WHQL_DTS


----------



## numlock66

Struzzin said:


> I am using the X470 Audio Driver from 2019/4/16 Works great >
> 
> Realtek high definition audio driver ver:8668_UAD_WHQL_DTS


There is a bug in all this new driver, i tried almost all on taichi, maybe because this they don't update Taichi drive list. When you connect both front and rear audio output at same time appear some noise and the volume keep goes up and down, no clear sound, its difficult to me the need to remove rear speakers all the time i plug the headset!


----------



## Cosminnn

Wrong thread.


----------



## thomasck

What the maximum ram speed you guys had managed to set stable (oced or not) in the taichi?

Just saw a viper 2x8gb 4000mhz at Amazon, £127, bought it. 

Let's see how far it goes and if there's any performance gains with it. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoMiami

thomasck said:


> What the maximum ram speed you guys had managed to set stable (oced or not) in the taichi?
> 
> Just saw a viper 2x8gb 4000mhz at Amazon, £127, bought it.
> 
> Let's see how far it goes and if there's any performance gains with it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


yehaa about that, in this thread long time ago i posted my g skill 4266 samsung b-die 2x8 gb kit getting up to 3400 heavy oced, the conclusion was you're better with a 3333 ultra low timing even 3400 kit, anything higher you need luck on the silicon lottery by x2 on the processor and in the mother.

x470 taichi will be 3466 kit low timings.


----------



## thomasck

Okay then! Thanks! 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

Here i can reach 3533 mhz cl 14-15-14-14-28-42-1t GD enabled with 1.43v


----------



## thomasck

So far I can boot at 3533MHz with time some. Gonna try to tune the timings tonight. I'm gonna keep this kit even if I'm not able to go further than 3400 stable, the speed should increase with zen 2. Or is limited by the mobo? 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dryparn

Edit: Just continue, nothing to see. I misread a bios release page.


----------



## LeoMiami

thomasck said:


> So far I can boot at 3533MHz with time some. Gonna try to tune the timings tonight. I'm gonna keep this kit even if I'm not able to go further than 3400 stable, the speed should increase with zen 2. Or is limited by the mobo?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


is the mother, the x370 chipset, you can get 3466 with x470 and the same cpu zen 2

a lot of people can boot 3600 Mhz but is not stable even in x470, you will pass lots of benchmarks, but some time of a day the pc reboots and you lose work or unsaved games and then you chose to be 101% stable like i chose to be at 3200 Mhz low timings.


----------



## thomasck

LeoMiami said:


> is the mother, the x370 chipset, you can get 3466 with x470 and the same cpu zen 2
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of people can boot 3600 Mhz but is not stable even in x470, you will pass lots of benchmarks, but some time of a day the pc reboots and you lose work or unsaved games and then you chose to be 101% stable like i chose to be at 3200 Mhz low timings.


That's disappointing but all this is on me. I thought it would be kinda logic that it would work "ryzen scales well with ram speed" so I assumed it was going to work, but I didn't. Of course I didn't research before.

3533 boots but throw me errors. 3466 seems stable, I'm running hci now at 1.45v and let's see. 

Not sure if I'll keep this ram, I'll upgrade to zen2 + new mobo x570 so in this case this ram will do the job - I hope with some more speed and stable.

Edit

I'm returning the kit. Throw erros even at 3200. Not gonna waste plenty of hours again tunning ram again. I'm going to stick with old 3200 mfr.

***

Off topic, are you Brazilian? Just curiosity cause of your nickname, I've got a "friend" from another forum also LeoMiami. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

What's sad is Samsung is canceling B-die memory. 

https://www.anandtech.com/show/14327/samsung-to-end-b-die-ddr4-memory

My sticks boot at 3600mhz but is 100% stable at 1500% coverage at 3400mhz safe settings 14-15-14-30 timings


----------



## thomasck

polkfan said:


> What's sad is Samsung is canceling B-die memory.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/14327/samsung-to-end-b-die-ddr4-memory
> 
> 
> 
> My sticks boot at 3600mhz but is 100% stable at 1500% coverage at 3400mhz safe settings 14-15-14-30 timings


What cpu?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

thomasck said:


> What cpu?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


2700x with this memory 



I'm very picky about stability and require at least 1500% coverage using HCI memtest which takes some time and i got it with those timings and speed at 3400, pretty sure 3466 would work at higher voltage but to me its not worth it. 

When Zen 2 comes out maybe i will get 3600mhz at 15 timings or better with this kit.


----------



## hav00k

I've heard that some "obscure" options have been removed from the 5.50 Bios.
Can someone verify this?


I'm particularly interested in this one:
AMD CBS > Zen Common Options > Power Supply Idle Control

This has been helping me prevent idle freezes since the beginning. If they removed that, then I'd rather stick to 5.10.

PS: I actually made a mistake of flashing 5.50 on top of 4.80, even though they explicitly pointed out "If the current BIOS version is older than P5.10, please update BIOS to P5.10".
I had a few problems after that. Like one of the RGB controllers was missing, the fans ignored the fan curves i set them up with and were spinning at 100% all the time, then the above and a bunch of other options were missing from the "Advanced". I guess I should be glad it even ran and didn't go full brick.

Good thing of JZ's custom BIOS that allowed me to revert back to 5.10.


----------



## christoph

hav00k said:


> I've heard that some "obscure" options have been removed from the 5.50 Bios.
> Can someone verify this?
> 
> 
> I'm particularly interested in this one:
> AMD CBS > Zen Common Options > Power Supply Idle Control
> 
> This has been helping me prevent idle freezes since the beginning. If they removed that, then I'd rather stick to 5.10.
> 
> PS: I actually made a mistake of flashing 5.50 on top of 4.80, even though they explicitly pointed out "If the current BIOS version is older than P5.10, please update BIOS to P5.10".
> I had a few problems after that. Like one of the RGB controllers was missing, the fans ignored the fan curves i set them up with and were spinning at 100% all the time, then the above and a bunch of other options were missing from the "Advanced". I guess I should be glad it even ran and didn't go full brick.
> 
> Good thing of JZ's custom BIOS that allowed me to revert back to 5.10.




how do you use that setting?


----------



## hav00k

There are two options - "Low Current Idle" (Default/Auto) and "Typical Current Idle".
The description is very unclear, but what I've found so far is that "Low" allows the VCore to go down 0.4 Volts when the CPU is idle. This caused random locks on my system and the only solution is cold reboot.
With "Typical" it never goes below 0.8 Volts and this solved all my problems.

I've created a discussion on the ASRock forums about this awhile ago:
http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=7890&title=1800x-x370-taichi-freezing-issue

So i definitely need this option and if its removed from their 5.50 BIOS then I'll stay on 5.10.


PS: For someone overclocking I guess this doesn't matter, but I run on stocks.


----------



## thomasck

Managed to get 3466 stable with a 1800X at 4GHz.
I admit I miss the white led of the corsair ram though.


----------



## christoph

hav00k said:


> There are two options - "Low Current Idle" (Default/Auto) and "Typical Current Idle".
> The description is very unclear, but what I've found so far is that "Low" allows the VCore to go down 0.4 Volts when the CPU is idle. This caused random locks on my system and the only solution is cold reboot.
> With "Typical" it never goes below 0.8 Volts and this solved all my problems.
> 
> I've created a discussion on the ASRock forums about this awhile ago:
> http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=7890&title=1800x-x370-taichi-freezing-issue
> 
> So i definitely need this option and if its removed from their 5.50 BIOS then I'll stay on 5.10.
> 
> 
> PS: For someone overclocking I guess this doesn't matter, but I run on stocks.




hmmmmm let me test and see what happens


----------



## Struzzin

@hav00k

Hey have you looked at event viewer were you getting any critical kernel-power when it did that ??

I think I have the same problem I keep lowering my RAM timings think its fixed but does it again randomly. 

Kernel Power Event ID 41 Task (63)

** Thought it was memory have left it stock 2133 but still happened **


----------



## hav00k

Struzzin said:


> @*hav00k*
> 
> Hey have you looked at event viewer were you getting any critical kernel-power when it did that ??
> 
> I think I have the same problem I keep lowering my RAM timings think its fixed but does it again randomly.
> 
> Kernel Power Event ID 41 Task (63)



The issue is so low-level that nothing could be logged when it happens, unfortunately. It's a hardware lock. I've described it in that other thread on the ASRock forums.
And this is on stock default BIOS values. Just bought this setup, being happy with it, not overclocking or anything.

I've read about quite a lot back in the day. The same problem was observed with Linux OS distros, so it's not a software issue.

Anyway. Can you confirm that these options were removed from 5.50 BIOS?


----------



## Struzzin

hav00k said:


> The issue is so low-level that nothing could be logged when it happens, unfortunately. It's a hardware lock. I've described it in that other thread on the ASRock forums.
> And this is on stock default BIOS values. Just bought this setup, being happy with it, not overclocking or anything.
> 
> I've read about quite a lot back in the day. The same problem was observed with Linux OS distros, so it's not a software issue.
> 
> Anyway. Can you confirm that these options were removed from 5.50 BIOS?


It is strange for me I have it stock now but I had it OC for a while. 

Going to try stock with XMP and see how it goes.

Yes the Typical Current Idle is NOT in the 5.50 BIOS

I have just flashed back to 5.10 made sure to turn that on.


----------



## iNeri

hav00k said:


> The issue is so low-level that nothing could be logged when it happens, unfortunately. It's a hardware lock. I've described it in that other thread on the ASRock forums.
> And this is on stock default BIOS values. Just bought this setup, being happy with it, not overclocking or anything.
> 
> I've read about quite a lot back in the day. The same problem was observed with Linux OS distros, so it's not a software issue.
> 
> Anyway. Can you confirm that these options were removed from 5.50 BIOS?


This is all in ZEN common options with 5.50 bios:










May be theres no need for that config anymore? you should try Bios 5.5 Bios.


----------



## hav00k

Struzzin said:


> Yes the Typical Current Idle is NOT in the 5.50 BIOS



Thank you for confirming this for me ^^! I had this suspicion, but just wanted to make sure it's not because of my botched flash.





iNeri said:


> May be theres no need for that config anymore? you should try Bios 5.5 Bios.



I did (even though I did the flashing wrong), and I've noticed that not only the "Power Supply Idle Control" was missing but a bunch of other options too.
Also my VCore was again dropping down to 0.4 Volts on idle. Didn't want to stick around for it to start freezing again so went back to 5.10.


It makes no sense to me to remove so many configuration options, just because... and then deny the ability to revert back to the previous version. If it wasn't for JZ's solution I would've been stuck with 5.50 and a freezing machine. :kookoo:


----------



## Coldstance

Just to let you know, I also had those idle lock-ups every single time I left my computer for any length of time. When they added that Power Supply Idle feature, that went away. I did end up jumping to 5.50 and although the option does not show up any more, the lock-ups remain a thing of the past. 5.50 has been perfectly stable for me. I hope this alleviates at least some anxiety about updating.


----------



## LeoMiami

thomasck said:


> That's disappointing but all this is on me. I thought it would be kinda logic that it would work "ryzen scales well with ram speed" so I assumed it was going to work, but I didn't. Of course I didn't research before.
> 
> 3533 boots but throw me errors. 3466 seems stable, I'm running hci now at 1.45v and let's see.
> 
> Not sure if I'll keep this ram, I'll upgrade to zen2 + new mobo x570 so in this case this ram will do the job - I hope with some more speed and stable.
> 
> Edit
> 
> I'm returning the kit. Throw erros even at 3200. Not gonna waste plenty of hours again tunning ram again. I'm going to stick with old 3200 mfr.
> 
> ***
> 
> Off topic, are you Brazilian? Just curiosity cause of your nickname, I've got a "friend" from another forum also LeoMiami.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


#Argentina i use that name everywhere #happytimes


----------



## hav00k

Coldstance said:


> Just to let you know, I also had those idle lock-ups every single time I left my computer for any length of time. When they added that Power Supply Idle feature, that went away. I did end up jumping to 5.50 and although the option does not show up any more, the lock-ups remain a thing of the past. 5.50 has been perfectly stable for me. I hope this alleviates at least some anxiety about updating.



Thank you for testing that! I might give it a try then. :thumb:


----------



## Struzzin

Went back to 5.50 
I set my CPU to 3500 Voltage to 1.30000
Set XMP and Voltage on Memory to 1.370
Disabled a bunch of things like cool n quiet - cpb
Power Profile in Windows set to Ultimate
The fan profiles on 5.10 were awful for my Silent Wings 3 fans
No freeze or anything so far


----------



## Korrektor

Guys I have an awful fan problem with the latest bios, any advice? CPU fan is going crazy from time to time as it seems to monitor the die temperature (that fluctuates a lot) instead of the socket temp like it was before.

Cpu 1700x, bios 5.5;


----------



## hav00k

Korrektor said:


> Guys I have an awful fan problem with the latest bios, any advice? CPU fan is going crazy from time to time as it seems to monitor the die temperature (that fluctuates a lot) instead of the socket temp like it was before.
> 
> Cpu 1700x, bios 5.5;



I have the same problem. It indeed looks like "CPU Temperature" has been reassigned to the TCtrl sensor, instead of the ASRock CPU temp sensor. I didn't find a way to revert it back to whatever it was, so now i'm stuck with changing my fan temperature curves to accommodate this new change. And this of course means the fans would spin up-down much more dynamically.


----------



## christoph

hav00k said:


> I have the same problem. It indeed looks like "CPU Temperature" has been reassigned to the TCtrl sensor, instead of the ASRock CPU temp sensor. I didn't find a way to revert it back to whatever it was, so now i'm stuck with changing my fan temperature curves to accommodate this new change. And this of course means the fans would spin up-down much more dynamically.



You mean that in bio you no longer have the option to monitor the socket ?


----------



## iNeri

christoph said:


> You mean that in bio you no longer have the option to monitor the socket ?


No. He meant that for fan control they removed cpu mobo sensor and now tlcl sensor is the only one to control cpu fan. I already report that when this Bios launch. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LeoMiami

hav00k said:


> I have the same problem. It indeed looks like "CPU Temperature" has been reassigned to the TCtrl sensor, instead of the ASRock CPU temp sensor. I didn't find a way to revert it back to whatever it was, so now i'm stuck with changing my fan temperature curves to accommodate this new change. And this of course means the fans would spin up-down much more dynamically.


i manually use the mob sensor for the cpu fan, fix the problem for now, not ideal if you use 100% cpu all the time, works for me.


----------



## hav00k

LeoMiami said:


> i manually use the mob sensor for the cpu fan, fix the problem for now, not ideal if you use 100% cpu all the time, works for me.



I can give an example fan curve to use if you wish with the TCtrl sensor:
1. 62 - 25%
2. 68 - 50%
3. 74 - 75%
4. 80 - 100%
5. (critical) max allowed (100C)


----------



## thomasck

Korrektor said:


> Guys I have an awful fan problem with the latest bios, any advice? CPU fan is going crazy from time to time as it seems to monitor the die temperature (that fluctuates a lot) instead of the socket temp like it was before.
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu 1700x, bios 5.5;


What software do you use to set the curve? You can try the asrock a-tunning if you are not using it already. I set all to 40% until 55c then 90% when reaches 75c, but this is personal and depends on you cooling system. Alternatively you can also set in the bios (which for me is just more complicated and waste of time) or use hardware monitor where you just set the % of the speed and that's it. 


Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> What software do you use to set the curve? You can try the asrock a-tunning if you are not using it already. I set all to 40% until 55c then 90% when reaches 75c, but this is personal and depends on you cooling system. Alternatively you can also set in the bios (which for me is just more complicated and waste of time) or use hardware monitor where you just set the % of the speed and that's it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


 Wait what? Why is a waste of time? In monitoring tab there's an app "fantastic tuning" if I recall well. You can do your fan curve graphically.

I prefer doing it in bios than installing bloatware 

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> Wait what? Why is a waste of time? In monitoring tab there's an app "fantastic tuning" if I recall well. You can do your fan curve graphically.
> 
> I prefer doing it in bios than installing bloatware
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


That's why I put inside parenthesis that's is a waste of time "for me". If you don't like the curve, if you think it needs to be adjusted, or in certain moment you want to seed up you always need to reboot and go into bios. Many situations when the curve was not good enough I needed to go back in the bios. With atuning, besides the fact it's a software not really polished, you can just change as you go, or set and leave it alone that it will work. The problem is any change in the bios, update, clear cmos will break the curve. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## christoph

thomasck said:


> That's why I put inside parenthesis that's is a waste of time "for me". If you don't like the curve, if you think it needs to be adjusted, or in certain moment you want to seed up you always need to reboot and go into bios. Many situations when the curve was not good enough I needed to go back in the bios. With atuning, besides the fact it's a software not really polished, you can just change as you go, or set and leave it alone that it will work. The problem is any change in the bios, update, clear cmos will break the curve.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk




well yeah, but I like better the bios way, it is really not difficult to set a fan curve there


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Does anyone know if this board is slated to support the Ryzen 3 Gen releasing soon? Got my eyes on the 12-core variant if true. phases should be plenty and I got the agesa on it already...


----------



## PriestOfSin

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Does anyone know if this board is slated to support the Ryzen 3 Gen releasing soon? Got my eyes on the 12-core variant if true. phases should be plenty and I got the agesa on it already...


https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-3000-series-support-on-existing-am4-boards-confirmed-by-asrock/

This article seems to confirm it. I know WCCFTech is pretty meh, but I hope it's true. The wife needs a 5GHz CPU for netflix... right?


----------



## Ramad

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Does anyone know if this board is slated to support the Ryzen 3 Gen releasing soon? Got my eyes on the 12-core variant if true. phases should be plenty and I got the agesa on it already...


Yes. From Asrock: https://www.asrock.com/news/index.us.asp?iD=4238


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Heck yea gents, made my day. The fact I can get a few more years outta this board is awesome.


----------



## thomasck

It's a bit early to ask, but are we going to get memory speed gains with zen 2? Or it will come only with x570+zen2? There are some speculations around but all incudes x570 in the scope.

Will be great to reach higher frequencies with x370+zen2, at least 3600-3800 stable. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> It's a bit early to ask, but are we going to get memory speed gains with zen 2? Or it will come only with x570+zen2? There are some speculations around but all incudes x570 in the scope.
> 
> Will be great to reach higher frequencies with x370+zen2, at least 3600-3800 stable.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I dont think so, they want to sell this new boards so... :v


----------



## pschorr1123

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Does anyone know if this board is slated to support the Ryzen 3 Gen releasing soon? Got my eyes on the 12-core variant if true. phases should be plenty and I got the agesa on it already...


Hardware wise this board will support Zen 2 but bios/ software wise is another story. Asrock keeps adding new bugs and glitches while removing options such as AMD/CBS/options. All we can do is wait and pray


----------



## Korrektor

Honestly it feels like CPU fan curve settings from BIOS are being totally ignored. I tried to make the fan to work at 40% until 55 degrees C, but from HWInfo charts I see that it still spins up even at 50 C. So either current BIOS just broke the fan curve setting or somehow my own setup works in that weird way
Maybe its just the CPU1 fan that works that way now, will try alternative headers. So annoying honestly, why do they even removed it


----------



## numlock66

People, X370 Taichi Realtek audio 8694_UAD_2019_0525 Drivers working for the first time.
Build from https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver

Uninstall all realtek audio drivers if you have any installed
Install the .bat as admin
Upgrade drivers direct from Device Manager chosing the drivers folder to upgrade if not automatic updated. 
Reboot

Working here on Windows 1903

Download (only 64bit)
https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhS96IrGXP9zg7AAJZw0NQ8jyU6PeA

If you try leave a feedback if worked!


----------



## thomasck

numlock66 said:


> People, X370 Taichi Realtek audio 8694_UAD_2019_0525 Drivers working for the first time.
> 
> Build from https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver
> 
> 
> 
> Uninstall all realtek audio drivers if you have any installed
> 
> Install the .bat as admin
> 
> Upgrade drivers direct from Device Manager chosing the drivers folder to upgrade if not automatic updated.
> 
> Reboot
> 
> 
> 
> Working here on Windows 1903
> 
> 
> 
> Download (only 64bit)
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhS96IrGXP9zg7AAJZw0NQ8jyU6PeA
> 
> 
> 
> If you try leave a feedback if worked!


I will try this, but let me ask what's wrong with window's drivers?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

thomasck said:


> I will try this, but let me ask what's wrong with window's drivers?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Windows defaut drivers never worked hare! sound and mic problems.
Asrock provide old HDA drivers, they never launched drivers UAD for x370 Taichi, I've tried many from others boards but never worked fine.
And if there is an updated version don`t mean bug fixes and new functionalities?


----------



## christoph

numlock66 said:


> Windows defaut drivers never worked hare! sound and mic problems.
> Asrock provide old HDA drivers, they never launched drivers UAD for x370 Taichi, I've tried many from others boards but never worked fine.
> And if there is an updated version don`t mean bug fixes and new functionalities?



I'd never have a problem with any audio driver


----------



## numlock66

christoph said:


> I'd never have a problem with any audio driver


Have you used front and back audio connectors at the same time? like speaker on back and headphone on front? I faced many problems.

And with default windows drivers my mic doesn't work.


----------



## thomasck

numlock66 said:


> Windows defaut drivers never worked hare! sound and mic problems.
> Asrock provide old HDA drivers, they never launched drivers UAD for x370 Taichi, I've tried many from others boards but never worked fine.
> And if there is an updated version don`t mean bug fixes and new functionalities?


Never noticed any major problem, just sometimes playing bf5 the chat sound that supposed to come through form the earphone was coming from the speakers. 

Anyway installed and lets see, at least there's the realtek panel working now.


----------



## comfarol

Will there be features missing if we were to use this board with the 3000 series. I'm still on a 1600x and not sure what features are missing with 2000 series chips either to be able to get a rough idea of what to expect?


----------



## numlock66

X570 Taichi DDR4 4400Mhz

https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570 Taichi/index.asp


----------



## NightAntilli

numlock66 said:


> X570 Taichi DDR4 4400Mhz
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570 Taichi/index.asp


Glad I got the X470. This one's.... Ugly.


----------



## pschorr1123

NightAntilli said:


> Glad I got the X470. This one's.... Ugly.


Agreed. I got the X470 for my Daughter's build and was so tempted to swap my x370 Taichi with hers. Lucky for her that I am too lazy and that would have been a lot of extra work, lol


----------



## thomasck

numlock66 said:


> X570 Taichi DDR4 4400Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570 Taichi/index.asp


I hope these 4400mh will really be real. Just got again viper 4000 for £117 thinking about zen2+x570.

Edit

Ugly as f**k.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightAntilli

thomasck said:


> I hope these 4400mh will really be real. Just got again viper 4000 for £117 thinking about zen2+x570.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Ugly as f**k.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


If you look at the table, they only guarantee Matisse at 3200 MHz max;


----------



## thomasck

NightAntilli said:


> If you look at the table, they only guarantee Matisse at 3200 MHz max;


Same for zen1 n zen+, but we all know 3200+ is possible (but not guaranteed). Let's see with zen2, I hope at least 3600.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## hankmooody

Op writing here, long time no see 

so i'm eyebaling the new Ryzen 3900X and wondering if I can use my x370 Taichi with little performance compromises as possible. How is the 2700X doing with x370?


----------



## numlock66

hankmooody said:


> Op writing here, long time no see
> 
> so i'm eyebaling the new Ryzen 3900X and wondering if I can use my x370 Taichi with little performance compromises as possible. How is the 2700X doing with x370?


It is doing well, the only problem, in my opinion, is missing PBO advanced config for overclock.


----------



## polkfan

So what has me concerned is PCI-E 4.0 compatibility as if we get it will are chipsets overheat as it requires more power? 


For sure excited for Zen 2 and looking to buy that 3800x to replace my 2700x. 


What do you guys think i'm thinking 4.4-4.5ghz OC's will be possible. Hearing really good things about memory overclocking currently at 3400mhz at 14 timings but my sticks are rated for 3600mhz at 15 timings thinking with Zen 2 i will be able to hit that. 

Really looking forward to playing around with these new CPU's


----------



## flearider

polkfan said:


> So what has me concerned is PCI-E 4.0 compatibility as if we get it will are chipsets overheat as it requires more power?
> 
> 
> For sure excited for Zen 2 and looking to buy that 3800x to replace my 2700x.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think i'm thinking 4.4-4.5ghz OC's will be possible. Hearing really good things about memory overclocking currently at 3400mhz at 14 timings but my sticks are rated for 3600mhz at 15 timings thinking with Zen 2 i will be able to hit that.
> 
> Really looking forward to playing around with these new CPU's






 he seems to think we will be ok


----------



## Leonard_video

Taichi can handle that 12 core ryzen and even a 16 core, there is no reason why it wouldn't.
As for performance hit, this is up to how greedy MB makers are, considering people paid 300$ and more for premium MB's like asus crosshair and taichi i would hope they give us proper bios support.
This is the moment where we see if we got screwed with the whole am4 support till 2020, upgrading from 1800x or 2700x to a 3700x brings little performance gain to content creators, but that 12 core or future 16 core is quite appealing.


----------



## Joke94

*Bios 5.50*

sooo, after updating bios to latest 
1. memory overclocking is worse (prior to BIOS update 3600 cl16 was stable, now it doesn't even boot) and also windows can't read the memory if freq is over 3200.
2. cpu seems to clock with less voltage and my p-states seem to be working correctly for the first time, but my cinebench score dropped from 1800 to 1400 *screaming* (though this is only apparent in cinebench, all other benchmarks show similar results prior to Bios update.)

1800x
x370 taichi of course
Flare x 3200 cl14 16GB


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Im getting real livid about my damn machine here. I have a very slight overclock of 3.8 and plenty of vcore. Yet everytime I come back to my computer after it has the screensaver over night, it locks up and I am forced to hard reset. 

3.8Ghz
1.43v

Mem 3Ghz at 1.4v 


SOC at 1.25v


Any suggestions would be amazing as im about ready to break everything in this damn PC and start over from scratch.


----------



## thomasck

These are very high voltages for those clocks. Clear CMOS and try some stress test. Then set your ram and after your cpu. 3.8ghz should be doing with 1.35v or less.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimaggio1103

thomasck said:


> These are very high voltages for those clocks. Clear CMOS and try some stress test. Then set your ram and after your cpu. 3.8ghz should be doing with 1.35v or less.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk




Could not agree more man. Thats why I did exactly what you said months ago. I reset all clocks, started with ram and locked down 3Ghz at 1.35v then raised CPU but for some stoopid effing reason now it has the problem...Hence Why I set the vcore so high outaa pure frustration to fix this issue.

Im upgrading to ryzen gen 3 on release, but was really hoping to keep everything else the same for now...Not so sure with this issue tho...Could it be power PSU related?


----------



## tappeddarkman

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Im getting real livid about my damn machine here. I have a very slight overclock of 3.8 and plenty of vcore. Yet everytime I come back to my computer after it has the screensaver over night, it locks up and I am forced to hard reset.
> 
> 3.8Ghz
> 1.43v
> 
> Mem 3Ghz at 1.4v
> 
> 
> SOC at 1.25v
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be amazing as im about ready to break everything in this damn PC and start over from scratch.


What ram do you have?
1.25v for SOC is way too high. 1.25v is going to cause cpu degradation.

Try using these settings:
CPU = 3800
Vcore = 1.35v
SOC = 1.1v
CPU LLC = Level 2
SOC LLC = Level 2

When is the last time you installed Windows? From what i am reading, reinstalling Windows with the latest installer could fix your lock ups after sleep.


----------



## thomasck

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Could not agree more man. Thats why I did exactly what you said months ago. I reset all clocks, started with ram and locked down 3Ghz at 1.35v then raised CPU but for some stoopid effing reason now it has the problem...Hence Why I set the vcore so high outaa pure frustration to fix this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Im upgrading to ryzen gen 3 on release, but was really hoping to keep everything else the same for now...Not so sure with this issue tho...Could it be power PSU related?


Don't know about PSU but sometimes I have the same issue. Let me see if I find what I posted in another thread and I'll paste here.. Is more or less what you are getting..

Edit

Found it,

"1800X is funny. I was running at 4ghz 1.4v as well, one night I was playing, turned the pc off and went to bed. The next day 4ghz was not possible anymore, and it was stable, tested with aida, prime, ibt, games. Now 3.95ghz with 1.375v is game stable, crashes with prime, but finishes ibt and no problems with aida. 

Sometimes I set again 4ghz/1.4v and runs just fine for days, and then suddenly I get a crash/shutdown etc. Then when gets into windows is not stable not even at 3.9ghz. 

My cooling is alright, max of 75C when was 4ghz/1.4v. 

Make sure your ram is stable with hci over 1500% (one instance for each thread) and then go back to your cpu oc."


Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk

*********

All that might not be related to your problem but is similar, it just get unstable from nowhere and then I need to set a lower clock for a while then I can again set 4ghz. 

I'm also upgrading to zen 2 as soon as I see some benchs, cause of many reasons. IMC, and this back and forth with the clock are some of them.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Man yall are some pros. Thanks for the info ill apply those possible fixes and report back.

Regarding the windows installer anyone got a source if they actually fixed something? I got my work sending me A PC so I can reformat if need be soon, just would prefer not as I got so many programming dependencies...ugh.


----------



## LeoMiami

any 1 knows if x370 taichi will get navi support?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

LeoMiami said:


> any 1 knows if x370 taichi will get navi support?


mobo dont need to support a specific PCIE device like a gpu. It just wont have PCIE 4th Gen. But iirc gen 3 is not even saturated, so tl;dr yes navi can bee used on x370


----------



## thomasck

A week ago or so I posted here that I sent back a Viper 4000MHz kit cause it just did not work. Errors and all. Strange, it's a Bdie so it should work well, at least at stock with the 1800X, but it did not, too many errors at any clock/timing. So I sent back, sadly. 
This week eBay was with 15% of discount, so I bought it again from another store, even cheaper, and this kit is looking just fine, finally.
3466MHz @ 1.43V, so far.


----------



## Senniha

Hi,i cant oc p state my 2600x,it seems that vcore values are not dropping only clocks down.Can someone upload his settings with working p state oc.Thank you.im on 5.50.


----------



## christoph

Senniha said:


> Hi,i cant oc p state my 2600x,it seems that vcore values are not dropping only clocks down.Can someone upload his settings with working p state oc.Thank you.im on 5.50.


in the main tab just set Vcore to offset, leave the voltage setting in that tab in auto, IN the p-state you have to set the vcore voltage along with the cpu clock


----------



## fcchin

DJHuck said:


> Here are all the settings for my Ryzen build. Actual BIOS screenshots included. Loving the forum and kudos to *fcchin* for sharing his settings for our Corsair Vengeance LPX that I NEVER thought would OC. Made a few other adjustments in red on Ryzen Timings picture. The yellow settings from Ryzen Timings program are the defaults in the 5.10 BIOS, but show as different settings in the actual BIOS. Cheers all!


Thank you, now that I see your successful timing, 

My LONG story, previously 2933mhz 1.32v soc 1.025v - 14-14-15-14-etc mostly follow calculator 1.4.x

28th May evening - flash bios 5.5 follow calculator 1.5.1

28th May night - 3133mhz 1.5v soc 1.2v ok whole night gaming + youtube + bt + video VLC all going at once for 3 or 4 hours.

29th May evening - tried 3133mhz from 1.5v managed to drop to 1.4v ok, at 1.39v game crash, 1.35v can't boot. Whilst soc from 1.2v managed to drop to 1.05v and good. 16-18-18-18-38-56-the rest follow calculator 1.5.1 - all these will try again tonight 30th.

29th May midnight - tried 3200mhz but need 1.55v, soc 1.2v, timing 16-20-20-20-40-64, not as good as yours, so I will try again tonight follow yours.


----------



## Senniha

christoph said:


> Senniha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,i cant oc p state my 2600x,it seems that vcore values are not dropping only clocks down.Can someone upload his settings with working p state oc.Thank you.im on 5.50.
> 
> 
> 
> in the main tab just set Vcore to offset, leave the voltage setting in that tab in auto, IN the p-state you have to set the vcore voltage along with the cpu clock
Click to expand...

And "In the P state" i set only 1 p state and leave all auto or i set 3 p states until min speed?


----------



## hitzatak

Well that ****ed up. I went from 4.60 to the latest 5.50.


Before, I was able to get my RAM to do 2666MHz using the XMP profile (it's rated to go up to 3200MHz)
But now, after the BIOS upgrade... I'm stuck back at 2133MHz.

Any ideas?


----------



## pschorr1123

hitzatak said:


> Well that ****ed up. I went from 4.60 to the latest 5.50.
> 
> 
> Before, I was able to get my RAM to do 2666MHz using the XMP profile (it's rated to go up to 3200MHz)
> But now, after the BIOS upgrade... I'm stuck back at 2133MHz.
> 
> Any ideas?



Sorry to hear about your issues. Your issues may be from not updated from 4.6 to 5.10 first as recommended on the Asrock site. 

(If the current BIOS version is older than P5.10, please update BIOS to P5.10(PinnaclePI-AM4_1.0.0.6) before updating this version. * User will not able to flash previous BIOS once upgrading to this BIOS version.)

However, in this forum a while back a user posted a 5.10 rollback from 5.50 bios from the JZ partner site. Post #4921 linking to this: https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370 Taichi(5.10)WIN.zip 

It does run under Windows however but that may be your best bet since for whatever reason Asrock decided that you can't downgrade from 5.50 (I do not recommend using instant flash to downgrade to an earlier bios as you may really mess your rig up) which is super ******** and may be a good reason for people looking to upgrade to 3700x or higher to ditch this board since thier bios development department is trash compared to the hardware engineering team...

edit: I can't type or spell


----------



## christoph

Senniha said:


> And "In the P state" i set only 1 p state and leave all auto or i set 3 p states until min speed?



you can use just P0 state for the overclock, you can use just one and it will downclock and downvolt as normal, set the other to AUTO


----------



## fcchin

*no need soc 1.2v high anymore for OC 3200Mhz Corsair*



DJHuck said:


> Here are all the settings for my Ryzen build. Actual BIOS screenshots included. Loving the forum and kudos to *fcchin* for sharing his settings for our Corsair Vengeance LPX that I NEVER thought would OC. Made a few other adjustments in red on Ryzen Timings picture. The yellow settings from Ryzen Timings program are the defaults in the 5.10 BIOS, but show as different settings in the actual BIOS. Cheers all!


Hi @DJHuck, haven't tried your timing yet, because used routine of textbooks rules first, i.e. using @1usmus calculator 1.5.1 + uefi 5.5 in order to find lowest voltage using looses timings and preliminary findings.......

share with @Corsairs brethrens 

Surprise!!! no need soc 1.2v high anymore for OC 3200Mhz Corsair, can be 1.1v like everyone else HOORAY !!! uefi 5.5 seems to have eliminate dependencies on SOC voltage. It no longer affects boot up and stability. To be further ascertained. Thanks ASRock bios support. Exactly 2 years from purchase it can now OC sensibly, no need high volts, not sarcasm, more like premium expensive mobo did not get abandoned. Now I feel relief and more justified paying the premium, helps explain to wife why it cost US$100 more (joke).

Calculator selection is Zen1, hynix AFR, V2, etc. V2 gives looses timing, a good place to start. V1 too tight at secondaries, debug too tight at primaries, by experience both not likely to work, especially when objective is to be lowest voltage at 3200mhz, hence not tested.

uefi5.1 
1) 3133mhz (can't remember volts, impressions was very high and not low sensible daily numbers)
2) 3200mhz 1.51v SOC 1.2v
-calculator 1.4 gave tighter timings hence higher volts??? 
--may be it was purely timing incompatibility and theoretically nothing to do with volts???

uefi5.5 achieve these: - 
1) 3133mhz 1.4v SOC 1.05v - sensible daily FINALLY
2) 3200mhz 1.49v SOC 1.1v
-calculator 1.5.1 timing looser than calculator 1.4. 
--seeing SOC 1.1v tells me calculator 1.5.1 provides a full set timing compatible to my sticks..... a feeling.
---waited overnight 24 hours, cold boot, instant OK. To be further ascertained.

@DJHuck, if you want lower voltages, try calculator 1.5.1 hynix afr V2.

picture = http://www.my-acoustic.com/images/3200 follow calculator 1.49v soc 1.1v.JPG


----------



## LuciferX

"New BIOS Updates To Support AMD Ryzen 3000 Series Processors For ASRock AM4 Series Motherboards"
https://www.asrock.com/news/index.asp?iD=4238 < Soon? I hope! Taichi / Professional motherboards should be enough for Ryzen 9


----------



## Senniha

christoph said:


> Senniha said:
> 
> 
> 
> And "In the P state" i set only 1 p state and leave all auto or i set 3 p states until min speed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can use just P0 state for the overclock, you can use just one and it will downclock and downvolt as normal, set the other to AUTO
Click to expand...

I have set offset and all voltage Auto but it doesn't downvolt at all only the clocks.Its a 2600x,are you using X model zen+?


----------



## christoph

Senniha said:


> I have set offset and all voltage Auto but it doesn't downvolt at all only the clocks.Its a 2600x,are you using X model zen+?



the model has nothing to do, take a screenshot of the bios tab so I can see where's the problem


----------



## pschorr1123

Senniha said:


> I have set offset and all voltage Auto but it doesn't downvolt at all only the clocks.Its a 2600x,are you using X model zen+?


Just a thought, can you go into Windows Power Settings in the control panel. 
Choose change advanced power settings 
scroll down to Processor Power Management 
finally look for minimum processor state and set it below 40% if it is not already. 
Sometimes Windows sets it to 90% making the CPU not clock down

as you can see in the pic I have it set to 5% but anything under 40% should allow the CPU to down clock


----------



## flearider

and the question is will asrock aloww pci 4 on the 370


----------



## numlock66

flearider said:


> and the question is will asrock aloww pci 4 on the 370


I think is very difficult to have a positive answer to that given that they don't brought PBO to us.


----------



## Nelius

*Freeze issue and RAM settings*

Hi, I’m new here. I have been using my Ryzen system, whose specs I put in my signature, for about 1.5 years now, and like many others, I have the freeze on idle problem on both Windows and Linux, and have been using the "Power Supply Idle Control" option to work around it. I also had to RMA my CPU because it had the "segfault bug".

Now, I recently decided to upgrade to BIOS 5.10 and to finally try to increase the RAM speed from its default timings and 1067 MHz.

I don’t want to use extreme settings, so I chose :

Enable XMP profile and leave its timings untouched
1333 MHz (DDR4-2666)
SOC voltage : I wasn’t sure and put 1.01875 V (I was just experimenting in connecting with my question 4. below)
DRAM voltage : I put 1.300 V and I haven’t tried lower than that.

I initially tried to apply the "Safe" settings recommended by Ryzen DRAM Calculator for a freq of 2666, but the PC wouldn’t boot with them, probably because of too aggressive timings I guess? It also recommended 1.33 V for the RAM and 1.025 V for the SOC voltage.

Some time ago, someone told me that increasing the SOC voltage to at least 1.0 V solved the freezes for them (and hence they didn’t need the "Power Supply Idle Control" option), and this was another reason why I wanted to increase the RAM speed, since it requires increasing the SOC voltage anyway.

However, this theory that increasing the SOC voltage removes the idle freezes seems wrong : I just had a freeze on Linux this morning with "Power Supply Idle Control" > "Auto", so I reverted to using "Typical Current Idle". This theory also seems wrong to me because doesn’t "Power Supply Idle Control" affects the VCore, and not the SOC voltage? If "Power Supply Idle Control" solves the problem, then it could rather mean that the default VCore is too low, no?

Another thing I’ve been wondering about for a very long time is : does the freeze issue also have something to do with the operating system? As I wrote above, it happens on both Linux and Windows for me, but there has been considerable talk about freezes specifically on Linux [https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683], although it’s likely that some of these people only use Linux and would also have freezes on Windows. I don’t know about Windows, but on Linux, people have been having freezes even on Ryzen 2000 series and the newer chipsets. I find the whole thing very puzzling and confusing. It’s possible that it’s not actually a single problem, but that freezes can happen for different reasons.

I have several questions here :

1. Do my current RAM settings look safe/alright to you?

2. What do you think about this theory that freezes occur because the default SOC voltage is too low? What about the VCore?

3. Should I upgrade to BIOS 5.50 ? I know that it solves the freezes for some people, but apparently on Linux you also need a kernel version > 4.18 (which is my case, I’m on 5.1 now). I’m scared about the regression mentioned a few pages ago on this thread about the CPU temperature and fan control!

4. A question about voltages : the values set in the BIOS and the ones given by the sensors are slight different.

This what I’m seeing :
DRAM : 1.300 V in BIOS, but measured value in BIOS, and also on Windows with HW Monitor is either 1.312 or 1.320 V.
SOC : 1.01875 V in BIOS, but sensors give either 1.024 or 1.032 V.

Is this normal? And what are the true values then?


Thank you


----------



## pschorr1123

flearider said:


> and the question is will asrock aloww pci 4 on the 370



You probably do not want Asrock's broken implementation of it which will break your GPUs and corrupt data on your NVMEs given their track record for buggy broke bios releases over the past year.


----------



## LeoMiami

Nelius said:


> Hi, I’m new here. I have been using my Ryzen system, whose specs I put in my signature, for about 1.5 years now, and like many others, I have the freeze on idle problem on both Windows and Linux, and have been using the "Power Supply Idle Control" option to work around it. I also had to RMA my CPU because it had the "segfault bug".
> 
> Now, I recently decided to upgrade to BIOS 5.10 and to finally try to increase the RAM speed from its default timings and 1067 MHz.
> 
> I don’t want to use extreme settings, so I chose :
> 
> Enable XMP profile and leave its timings untouched
> 1333 MHz (DDR4-2666)
> SOC voltage : I wasn’t sure and put 1.01875 V (I was just experimenting in connecting with my question 4. below)
> DRAM voltage : I put 1.300 V and I haven’t tried lower than that.
> 
> I initially tried to apply the "Safe" settings recommended by Ryzen DRAM Calculator for a freq of 2666, but the PC wouldn’t boot with them, probably because of too aggressive timings I guess? It also recommended 1.33 V for the RAM and 1.025 V for the SOC voltage.
> 
> Some time ago, someone told me that increasing the SOC voltage to at least 1.0 V solved the freezes for them (and hence they didn’t need the "Power Supply Idle Control" option), and this was another reason why I wanted to increase the RAM speed, since it requires increasing the SOC voltage anyway.
> 
> However, this theory that increasing the SOC voltage removes the idle freezes seems wrong : I just had a freeze on Linux this morning with "Power Supply Idle Control" > "Auto", so I reverted to using "Typical Current Idle". This theory also seems wrong to me because doesn’t "Power Supply Idle Control" affects the VCore, and not the SOC voltage? If "Power Supply Idle Control" solves the problem, then it could rather mean that the default VCore is too low, no?
> 
> Another thing I’ve been wondering about for a very long time is : does the freeze issue also have something to do with the operating system? As I wrote above, it happens on both Linux and Windows for me, but there has been considerable talk about freezes specifically on Linux [https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683], although it’s likely that some of these people only use Linux and would also have freezes on Windows. I don’t know about Windows, but on Linux, people have been having freezes even on Ryzen 2000 series and the newer chipsets. I find the whole thing very puzzling and confusing. It’s possible that it’s not actually a single problem, but that freezes can happen for different reasons.
> 
> I have several questions here :
> 
> 1. Do my current RAM settings look safe/alright to you?
> 
> 2. What do you think about this theory that freezes occur because the default SOC voltage is too low? What about the VCore?
> 
> 3. Should I upgrade to BIOS 5.50 ? I know that it solves the freezes for some people, but apparently on Linux you also need a kernel version > 4.18 (which is my case, I’m on 5.1 now). I’m scared about the regression mentioned a few pages ago on this thread about the CPU temperature and fan control!
> 
> 4. A question about voltages : the values set in the BIOS and the ones given by the sensors are slight different.
> 
> This what I’m seeing :
> DRAM : 1.300 V in BIOS, but measured value in BIOS, and also on Windows with HW Monitor is either 1.312 or 1.320 V.
> SOC : 1.01875 V in BIOS, but sensors give either 1.024 or 1.032 V.
> 
> Is this normal? And what are the true values then?
> 
> 
> Thank you


my two cents here is use all in auto in bios 5.50, you will enjoy the system a lot more than 5% more speed by overclocking to such low spec ram.


----------



## keikei

flearider said:


> and the question is will asrock aloww pci 4 on the 370



*No*.


----------



## tappeddarkman

Nelius said:


> Hi, I’m new here. I have been using my Ryzen system, whose specs I put in my signature, for about 1.5 years now, and like many others, I have the freeze on idle problem on both Windows and Linux, and have been using the "Power Supply Idle Control" option to work around it. I also had to RMA my CPU because it had the "segfault bug".
> 
> Now, I recently decided to upgrade to BIOS 5.10 and to finally try to increase the RAM speed from its default timings and 1067 MHz.
> 
> I don’t want to use extreme settings, so I chose :
> 
> Enable XMP profile and leave its timings untouched
> 1333 MHz (DDR4-2666)
> SOC voltage : I wasn’t sure and put 1.01875 V (I was just experimenting in connecting with my question 4. below)
> DRAM voltage : I put 1.300 V and I haven’t tried lower than that.
> 
> I initially tried to apply the "Safe" settings recommended by Ryzen DRAM Calculator for a freq of 2666, but the PC wouldn’t boot with them, probably because of too aggressive timings I guess? It also recommended 1.33 V for the RAM and 1.025 V for the SOC voltage.
> 
> Some time ago, someone told me that increasing the SOC voltage to at least 1.0 V solved the freezes for them (and hence they didn’t need the "Power Supply Idle Control" option), and this was another reason why I wanted to increase the RAM speed, since it requires increasing the SOC voltage anyway.
> 
> However, this theory that increasing the SOC voltage removes the idle freezes seems wrong : I just had a freeze on Linux this morning with "Power Supply Idle Control" > "Auto", so I reverted to using "Typical Current Idle". This theory also seems wrong to me because doesn’t "Power Supply Idle Control" affects the VCore, and not the SOC voltage? If "Power Supply Idle Control" solves the problem, then it could rather mean that the default VCore is too low, no?
> 
> Another thing I’ve been wondering about for a very long time is : does the freeze issue also have something to do with the operating system? As I wrote above, it happens on both Linux and Windows for me, but there has been considerable talk about freezes specifically on Linux [https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683], although it’s likely that some of these people only use Linux and would also have freezes on Windows. I don’t know about Windows, but on Linux, people have been having freezes even on Ryzen 2000 series and the newer chipsets. I find the whole thing very puzzling and confusing. It’s possible that it’s not actually a single problem, but that freezes can happen for different reasons.
> 
> I have several questions here :
> 
> 1. Do my current RAM settings look safe/alright to you?
> 
> 2. What do you think about this theory that freezes occur because the default SOC voltage is too low? What about the VCore?
> 
> 3. Should I upgrade to BIOS 5.50 ? I know that it solves the freezes for some people, but apparently on Linux you also need a kernel version > 4.18 (which is my case, I’m on 5.1 now). I’m scared about the regression mentioned a few pages ago on this thread about the CPU temperature and fan control!
> 
> 4. A question about voltages : the values set in the BIOS and the ones given by the sensors are slight different.
> 
> This what I’m seeing :
> DRAM : 1.300 V in BIOS, but measured value in BIOS, and also on Windows with HW Monitor is either 1.312 or 1.320 V.
> SOC : 1.01875 V in BIOS, but sensors give either 1.024 or 1.032 V.
> 
> Is this normal? And what are the true values then?
> 
> 
> Thank you


What cpu settings are you using. The ram model in your sig is 3200 14-14-14-34, is there a reason why you are running it at 2666? Even if you are running 2666 with the xmp for 3200, the dram calculator recommends 1.330v. If that is your correct ram, i would try loading xmp at 3200(1.35v) and set soc voltage to 1.1v with soc llc to level 2.


----------



## Nelius

tappeddarkman said:


> What cpu settings are you using. The ram model in your sig is 3200 14-14-14-34, is there a reason why you are running it at 2666? Even if you are running 2666 with the xmp for 3200, the dram calculator recommends 1.330v. If that is your correct ram, i would try loading xmp at 3200(1.35v) and set soc voltage to 1.1v with soc llc to level 2.


 Hi, thank you very much for your reply 


I am using everything on Auto for the CPU ! I only changed the RAM settings, and "Power Supply Idle Control" > "Typical Current Idle" since I have to for the system not to freeze. The RAM is running at 2666 because I didn’t dare try more than that. Now, about the voltage, I was puzzled by the difference I was seeing between the BIOS setting and what the sensors show. If I set it at 1.330 V, I had 1.344-1.352 on the sensor. So, I tried to lower it to 1.320 in the BIOS if I recall correctly, and it did not made a difference in what the sensor showed. So I tried 1.300 V (1.312-1.320 V reported by the sensor). And I thought that since it seemed to work like this, I would wait a little more. And because the XMP timings are less aggressive than the "safe" timings recommended by Ryzen Calculator for 2666 (I’ve noticed it at least for tRAS, tRC and tRFC, which makes sense I guess, because the XMP timings are designed for 3200), I thought that a slightly lower voltage might indeed work.

However, I have very little experience in overclocking, so please tell me if I’m completely wrong here  Do lower timings have a bigger influence on the required voltage than an increased DRAM frequency ?


I didn’t mention it in my first post, but the idle/low load freezes that I'm getting are, all things considered, not so frequent. It took six days for it to freeze after I set "Power Supply Idle Control" back on "Auto" to test. The freeze happened shortly after I logged in on Fedora and left the system idle for less than a minute. But in those six days, it had often been idle for long periods of time… And I remember that before the "Power Supply Idle Control" option was made available, sometimes two or three weeks passed before I had a freeze. I have a theory, but maybe for a next post, as I don't want to write too much at the same time. It’s confusing =P


As for the CPU temp monitoring and fan control in BIOS 5.50, it seems that it’s probably not a bug, but really something that ASRock decided to change :/ If you have a look at this post : http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts...tal1ty-b450-gaming-k4-fan-control-doesnt-work (Katana_Ryzen on page 5. It’s not possible to directly link to a specific post).

This post suggests that they adapted it so that the fan doesn’t constantly change speed even though it’s now Tctl that is monitored. But that is not what other users have reported here in our thread ! Is this a really bad issue in 5.50 ? I really don’t like this change, and they should give us a choice if we don’t have a broken CPU sensor on the mainboard





LeoMiami said:


> my two cents here is use all in auto in bios 5.50, you will enjoy the system a lot more than 5% more speed by overclocking to such low spec ram.



But why not keep the increased memory speed if it works ? Going from 2133 to 2666 and lower timings is already not bad, and can translate to more than 5% better performance, from what I’ve seen. What I would mainly like to check is if the system still has idle freezes on all Auto in BIOS 5.50  I’m a little afraid that it continues to freeze, and because that version removes "Power Supply Idle Control" and because you can’t downgrade BIOS afterwards, it’s risky


----------



## tappeddarkman

Nelius said:


> Hi, thank you very much for your reply
> 
> 
> I am using everything on Auto for the CPU ! I only changed the RAM settings, and "Power Supply Idle Control" > "Typical Current Idle" since I have to for the system not to freeze. The RAM is running at 2666 because I didn’t dare try more than that. Now, about the voltage, I was puzzled by the difference I was seeing between the BIOS setting and what the sensors show. If I set it at 1.330 V, I had 1.344-1.352 on the sensor. So, I tried to lower it to 1.320 in the BIOS if I recall correctly, and it did not made a difference in what the sensor showed. So I tried 1.300 V (1.312-1.320 V reported by the sensor). And I thought that since it seemed to work like this, I would wait a little more. And because the XMP timings are less aggressive than the "safe" timings recommended by Ryzen Calculator for 2666 (I’ve noticed it at least for tRAS, tRC and tRFC, which makes sense I guess, because the XMP timings are designed for 3200), I thought that a slightly lower voltage might indeed work.
> 
> However, I have very little experience in overclocking, so please tell me if I’m completely wrong here  Do lower timings have a bigger influence on the required voltage than an increased DRAM frequency ?
> 
> 
> I didn’t mention it in my first post, but the idle/low load freezes that I'm getting are, all things considered, not so frequent. It took six days for it to freeze after I set "Power Supply Idle Control" back on "Auto" to test. The freeze happened shortly after I logged in on Fedora and left the system idle for less than a minute. But in those six days, it had often been idle for long periods of time… And I remember that before the "Power Supply Idle Control" option was made available, sometimes two or three weeks passed before I had a freeze. I have a theory, but maybe for a next post, as I don't want to write too much at the same time. It’s confusing =P
> 
> 
> As for the CPU temp monitoring and fan control in BIOS 5.50, it seems that it’s probably not a bug, but really something that ASRock decided to change :/ If you have a look at this post : http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts...tal1ty-b450-gaming-k4-fan-control-doesnt-work (Katana_Ryzen on page 5. It’s not possible to directly link to a specific post).
> 
> This post suggests that they adapted it so that the fan doesn’t constantly change speed even though it’s now Tctl that is monitored. But that is not what other users have reported here in our thread ! Is this a really bad issue in 5.50 ? I really don’t like this change, and they should give us a choice if we don’t have a broken CPU sensor on the mainboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why not keep the increased memory speed if it works ? Going from 2133 to 2666 and lower timings is already not bad, and can translate to more than 5% better performance, from what I’ve seen. What I would mainly like to check is if the system still has idle freezes on all Auto in BIOS 5.50  I’m a little afraid that it continues to freeze, and because that version removes "Power Supply Idle Control" and because you can’t downgrade BIOS afterwards, it’s risky


That ram kit is b die. so keep it under 1.5v and you will be fine. Set the xmp profile at 3200 and 1.35v. even if the sensor is showing 1.4v it will be fine. I can only speculate, but i would guess that since it idles it is bringing the ram voltage down which makes it unstable. Have you ever tried running the xmp profile at 3200?


----------



## makemerush

I'm running Ryzen 1700 + X370 Taichi

5.1 was working alright but I figured I should try 5.5.

System works fine and I can boot into windows without any issues. HOWEVER, if I press F2 to get into the BIOS, I just get a black screen with a single underscore. Tried re-flashing to no avail.

Does anybody else have this issue with 5.5?


----------



## Struzzin

Anyone running the latest version of Windows 10 ? 
There were problems with Ryzen / TR. 
Update is not showing for me yet.


----------



## numlock66

makemerush said:


> I'm running Ryzen 1700 + X370 Taichi
> 
> 5.1 was working alright but I figured I should try 5.5.
> 
> System works fine and I can boot into windows without any issues. HOWEVER, if I press F2 to get into the BIOS, I just get a black screen with a single underscore. Tried re-flashing to no avail.
> 
> Does anybody else have this issue with 5.5?


You should update if you want best memory compatibility, there is a bios to revert if you want to.
To solve black screen disable CSM mode or enable fast boot on uefi, this solved the problem for me.



Struzzin said:


> Anyone running the latest version of Windows 10 ?
> There were problems with Ryzen / TR.
> Update is not showing for me yet.


Yes, I am. But clean install. No problems at all.


----------



## makemerush

*[email protected]*



numlock66 said:


> You should update if you want best memory compatibility, there is a bios to revert if you want to.
> To solve black screen disable CSM mode or enable fast boot on uefi, this solved the problem for me.


How can I disable CSM mode or enable fast boot on UEFI without getting into the BIOS? The issue is that when I select the boot option for the BIOS, it shows me a black screen so I never get to any settings :/

I tried using the ASrock restart to UEFI app in Windows 10 with the same results.

Thanks


----------



## numlock66

numlock66 said:


> People, X370 Taichi Realtek audio 8694_UAD_2019_0525 Drivers working for the first time.
> Build from https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver
> 
> Uninstall all realtek audio drivers if you have any installed
> Install the .bat as admin
> Upgrade drivers direct from Device Manager chosing the drivers folder to upgrade if not automatic updated.
> Reboot
> 
> Working here on Windows 1903
> 
> Download (only 64bit)
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhS96IrGXP9zg7AAJZw0NQ8jyU6PeA
> 
> If you try leave a feedback if worked!


Updated! version 8716.1 https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhS96IrGXP9zg7VSeLqJFessFLzYvg


----------



## numlock66

makemerush said:


> How can I disable CSM mode or enable fast boot on UEFI without getting into the BIOS? The issue is that when I select the boot option for the BIOS, it shows me a black screen so I never get to any settings :/
> 
> I tried using the ASrock restart to UEFI app in Windows 10 with the same results.
> 
> Thanks


When on black screen type CTRL+ALT+DEL then enter the UEFI (pressing DEL), repeat until you got a image on screen. Worked here.


----------



## Nelius

tappeddarkman said:


> That ram kit is b die. so keep it under 1.5v and you will be fine. Set the xmp profile at 3200 and 1.35v. even if the sensor is showing 1.4v it will be fine. I can only speculate, but i would guess that since it idles it is bringing the ram voltage down which makes it unstable. Have you ever tried running the xmp profile at 3200?



I haven’t tried it yet.  But the idle freeze problem I'm talking about is not because of the RAM ; it’s rather the same kind of freezes already mentioned before, for example by Coldstance, hav00k and Struzzin on pages 496-497. They definitely happen with everything on Auto (so, with the RAM at 2133 and 1.20 V too). I have been having this problem the entire time since I’ve built the computer, until I started using the "Power Supply Idle Control" option when it was added in the BIOS. I apologise if that was unclear, I should not have mixed up my questions like this. I have read a lot about this issue and it’s still not completely understood because AMD and the mainboards vendors have never given much explanation. And as I said before, I think that there may be more than a single underlying issue at play.

I think that if I upgrade to 5.50 and it still freezes on default/auto, it could mean that my mainboard is defective.

I’d like to repeat my question about the CPU temperature monitor and fan control in 5.50. How is it going ? Is it manageable or do you still get quickly changing fan speeds when using CPU (Tctl) monitoring ?

Thank you very much



Struzzin said:


> Anyone running the latest version of Windows 10 ?
> There were problems with Ryzen / TR.
> Update is not showing for me yet.


I updated to 1903 last night (the update appeared in Windows Update), and it seems to work fine. So far, I’ve only noticed a specific issue with VLC

Have you had any more freezes on BIOS 5.50 ?


----------



## Struzzin

numlock66 said:


> Yes, I am. But clean install. No problems at all.





Nelius said:


> I updated to 1903 last night (the update appeared in Windows Update), and it seems to work fine. So far, I’ve only noticed a specific issue with VLC
> 
> Have you had any more freezes on BIOS 5.50 ?


Yes it was two days ago was doing fine for while thought it was fixed. 
I am NOT using Auto settings
I have my CPU 3400 @ 1.30000 V
Memory is fine also 3200 1.370 V
Disabled CoolNQuiet and such....

Thanks guys that was what my question was about possible fix with clean install new Win 10
I just want to know what is wrong the randomness is more annoying than anything.


----------



## pschorr1123

Struzzin said:


> Anyone running the latest version of Windows 10 ?
> There were problems with Ryzen / TR.
> Update is not showing for me yet.


Pretty sure 1903 was breaking Raid boot drives on AM4/TR4


----------



## Nelius

Struzzin said:


> Yes it was two days ago was doing fine for while thought it was fixed.
> I am NOT using Auto settings
> I have my CPU 3400 @ 1.30000 V
> Memory is fine also 3200 1.370 V
> Disabled CoolNQuiet and such....
> 
> Thanks guys that was what my question was about possible fix with clean install new Win 10
> I just want to know what is wrong the randomness is more annoying than anything.



I’m very sorry to hear that ! :sadsmiley It would be very interesting to hear from Hav00k and other people who have also experienced freezes and upgraded to 5.50. If they could tell us if they’re still having freezes…

I think I’m going to be stuck on 5.10 then.

If a clean install of Windows solved the problem, it would be great news, but I wouldn’t count on it. I have the same freezes on both Windows and Linux.


At this point, I’m thinking that we might have a defective mainboard. Could it not be that we have a defective VRM that works 99.99 % of the time but will sometimes hang the CPU ? The freezes seem to occur when the CPU is waking up from C6, and "Power Supply Idle Control" is thought to disable the Package C6 state (but may also do something more than that). I once had a Radeon HD 7870 graphics card that would sometimes, but rarely, completely crash the PC when in game, and lots of people had this problem at that time. It was later determined (confirmed by AMD themselves) that this was because a series of this card had been produced with defective VRMs, or at least, VRMs whose specs weren’t completely sufficient for the intended design, IIRC. I had RMA'd the card and that solved my problem.

A possible explanation in the case of a defective VRM could be that "Power Supply Idle Control" helps in this case, even though that option was (obviously) introduced for different reasons :
1) most likely for old PSUs which don’t support C6 well or at all
2) possibly to work around some hardware CPU bugs that Ryzen/Ryzen+ have (for example 1109 "MWAIT Instruction May Hang a Thread". See here : https://www.amd.com/system/files/TechDocs/55449_Fam_17h_M_00h-0Fh_Rev_Guide.pdf)

Workarounds for CPU bugs could be integrated into microcode, so that could be the reason why they decided to remove "Power Supply Idle Control" in the latest BIOSes. But nobody knows for sure. It’s a shame that AMD and the MB vendors have not been transparent about this freezing issue.

It’s strange to see that so many people are having freezes with Ryzen though, sometimes even on Ryzen 2000 and with newer boards from other brands than ASRock, too ! Also, people have had the idle freezes with many different models of PSUs.

What do you think, Struzzin ?


----------



## Struzzin

Nelius said:


> I’m very sorry to hear that ! :sadsmiley It would be very interesting to hear from Hav00k and other people who have also experienced freezes and upgraded to 5.50. If they could tell us if they’re still having freezes…
> 
> I think I’m going to be stuck on 5.10 then.
> 
> If a clean install of Windows solved the problem, it would be great news, but I wouldn’t count on it. I have the same freezes on both Windows and Linux.
> 
> 
> At this point, I’m thinking that we might have a defective mainboard. Could it not be that we have a defective VRM that works 99.99 % of the time but will sometimes hang the CPU ? The freezes seem to occur when the CPU is waking up from C6, and "Power Supply Idle Control" is thought to disable the Package C6 state (but may also do something more than that). I once had a Radeon HD 7870 graphics card that would sometimes, but rarely, completely crash the PC when in game, and lots of people had this problem at that time. It was later determined (confirmed by AMD themselves) that this was because a series of this card had been produced with defective VRMs, or at least, VRMs whose specs weren’t completely sufficient for the intended design, IIRC. I had RMA'd the card and that solved my problem.
> 
> A possible explanation in the case of a defective VRM could be that "Power Supply Idle Control" helps in this case, even though that option was (obviously) introduced for different reasons :
> 1) most likely for old PSUs which don’t support C6 well or at all
> 2) possibly to work around some hardware CPU bugs that Ryzen/Ryzen+ have (for example 1109 "MWAIT Instruction May Hang a Thread". See here : https://www.amd.com/system/files/TechDocs/55449_Fam_17h_M_00h-0Fh_Rev_Guide.pdf)
> 
> Workarounds for CPU bugs could be integrated into microcode, so that could be the reason why they decided to remove "Power Supply Idle Control" in the latest BIOSes. But nobody knows for sure. It’s a shame that AMD and the MB vendors have not been transparent about this freezing issue.
> 
> It’s strange to see that so many people are having freezes with Ryzen though, sometimes even on Ryzen 2000 and with newer boards from other brands than ASRock, too ! Also, people have had the idle freezes with many different models of PSUs.
> 
> What do you think, Struzzin ?


Well I have a thought that its either the CPU or MB. 
I have changed RAM also tried different slots. 
PSU is new and runs fine on my Sandy Sweet 2600K system so that is out. 
(The 2600K is just a spare system so I can swap parts)
Tried with my Sapphire RX 570 in both systems and they are fine. 
It was doing it on my Crucial MX500 then I upgraded to Samsung 970 Evo still doing it thats out. 
If it is doing it on other Motherboards it could be AMD Drivers / BIOS issue. 
Curious what CPU people have that its doing it on my buddy has a system similar to mine I built but he has a 1700 non X. 
His seems to be fine on BIOS 5.50. 
I just found my notes this started for me sometime around December 26 2018 hmmmmmm >
That is odd it started for me right after I updated to 5.10 BIOS !


----------



## makemerush

numlock66 said:


> makemerush said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can I disable CSM mode or enable fast boot on UEFI without getting into the BIOS? The issue is that when I select the boot option for the BIOS, it shows me a black screen so I never get to any settings 😕
> 
> I tried using the ASrock restart to UEFI app in Windows 10 with the same results.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> When on black screen type CTRL+ALT+DEL then enter the UEFI (pressing DEL), repeat until you got a image on screen. Worked here.
Click to expand...

Sadly, I haven’t had any luck with this method. Screen stays black no matter what I do. 

I also tried clearing CMOS and that didn’t help.

I guess I’ll go back to 5.10 until ASrock releases a fix... I don’t think there’s been a a “good” BIOS release since the day I bought this mobo several years ago. Pretty disappointing for a “premium” motherboard.

The Taichi VRM is useless without a better BIOS and the BCLK didn’t work correctly on most releases. I’m pretty sure I could have gotten similar OC speeds on a B350 board.

I think I’m going to upgrade to an X570 Asus board for a better BIOS when I swap my 1700 out for a 3800X or 3900X.


----------



## christoph

makemerush said:


> Sadly, I haven’t had any luck with this method. Screen stays black no matter what I do.
> 
> I also tried clearing CMOS and that didn’t help.
> 
> I guess I’ll go back to 5.10 until ASrock releases a fix... I don’t think there’s been a a “good” BIOS release since the day I bought this mobo several years ago. Pretty disappointing for a “premium” motherboard.
> 
> The Taichi VRM is useless without a better BIOS and the BCLK didn’t work correctly on most releases. I’m pretty sure I could have gotten similar OC speeds on a B350 board.
> 
> I think I’m going to upgrade to an X570 Asus board for a better BIOS when I swap my 1700 out for a 3800X or 3900X.



good for you


----------



## numlock66

People take a look on new UEFI for x470 Taichi. They are having issues with XFR, PBO and SMT, https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X470 Taichi/index.asp#BIOS
I am guessing this is the same problem that we are experiencing, freezes and reboot.

Maybe a bug on how ryzen 2000 series change clocks, voltages, PBO, XFR ... how knows!?


----------



## pschorr1123

numlock66 said:


> People take a look on new UEFI for x470 Taichi. They are having issues with XFR, PBO and SMT, https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X470 Taichi/index.asp#BIOS
> I am guessing this is the same problem that we are experiencing, freezes and reboot.
> 
> Maybe a bug on how ryzen 2000 series change clocks, voltages, PBO, XFR ... how knows!?


It's things like this that make me think I will have to get a new board to run my 8 core Zen 2 next month without issue. 

I have stayed with 4.64 for my 2700X as all bios since have nerfed manual PBO or removed it all together. I've read in the Asus forum that users with the latest AGESA have much lower single and all core boost from PBO. Almost as if AMD has lowered the Max Ceiling that can be set manual or auto.

Fingers crossed they can put out 1 working bios for zen 2 as I'm not too excited to pay nearly what the CPU costs on a motherboard for PCIE 4 features that I do not need.....


----------



## thomasck

pschorr1123 said:


> It's things like this that make me think I will have to get a new board to run my 8 core Zen 2 next month without issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I have stayed with 4.64 for my 2700X as all bios since have nerfed manual PBO or removed it all together. I've read in the Asus forum that users with the latest AGESA have much lower single and all core boost from PBO. Almost as if AMD has lowered the Max Ceiling that can be set manual or auto.
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed they can put out 1 working bios for zen 2 as I'm not too excited to pay nearly what the CPU costs on a motherboard for PCIE 4 features that I do not need.....


I'm on the same boat, but this time I wont do the same when zen1 was released, I'll what quiet a time before upgrading, checking what mobos are able to reach higher ram frequencies (yeah it depends on the imc and ram model etc), bios support and all. Don't really know if I'm going with asrock again. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

thomasck said:


> I'm on the same boat, but this time I wont do the same when zen1 was released, I'll what quiet a time before upgrading, checking what mobos are able to reach higher ram frequencies (yeah it depends on the imc and ram model etc), bios support and all. Don't really know if I'm going with asrock again.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


The smart thing to do is wait until Zen 2+ launches next year to scoop up a 3000 Chip at a steep discount like a 2700X can be had @ Micro Center for $229 while the 1700X $129. But then again no one has ever accused me of being smart, lol

Supposedly Asus has done something extra on their CH8 that will allow higher RAM OC on top of using Daisy Chain topology that most of the motherboard vendors will be using so we will have to wait for independent reviews.

edit: I can't type or spell


----------



## thomasck

pschorr1123 said:


> The smart thing to do is wait until a couple month b4 4000 Zen 2+ launch to scoop up a 3000 Chip at a steep discount like a 2700X can be had @ Micro Center for $229 while the 1700X $129. But then again no one has ever accused me of being smart, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly Asus has done something extra on their CH8 that will allow higher RAM OC on top of using Daisy Chain topology that most of the motherboard vendors will be using so we will have to wait for independent reviews.


Couple of month for Zen2+? I think that it will take little longer to be released  end of 2020 with a lot of luck? I might be saying s**t but I didn't even see anything about Zen2+. I don't know how much longer I can hold up with this up and down of system stability, one week is perfectly fine the other week is not, that's why I want to upgrade as soon as possible. Of course stability is not guaranteed, but at least is something new, my 1800X has been raped by me and wants a pause. But in the end of the day I agree with you, waiting some time to check reviews, specs, compatibilities, ram speed and all. That's something that I didn't do with Zen1 and I regret it, I just don't like waiting too much, which is inevitable in this scenario. 

About the topology, does anyone know what's the real topology of the Taichi x370? Here in this thread says is "T" and in a video Bulzoid (haha) says it's Daisy "if I correctly remember" - says he in the video. 

****

Additional doubt. Can my PSU be responsible for system instability? I've read somewhere that old PSUs (even if delivery enough power) might cause freezes and instability in overclocks. I'm asking cause sometimes I'm able to run 4ghz @ 1.4v for weeks no problem, then the following day/week I can't even get 3900mhz @ 1.375v or 3800mhz @ 1.35v stable, the last two clocks were stable with those voltages for ages no problems. The PSU it's a Corsair rm850x. Can't think in anything else, got two different ram kits, one mfr and another bdie and it happens with both this. The taichi x370 had been replaced for another taichi x370 and the behaviour is the same. Might be just the cpu that "got tired"? Cooling is adequate, a custom loop.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

thomasck said:


> Couple of month for Zen2+? I think that it will take little longer to be released  end of 2020 with a lot of luck? I might be saying s**t but I didn't even see anything about Zen2+. I don't know how much longer I can hold up with this up and down of system stability, one week is perfectly fine the other week is not, that's why I want to upgrade as soon as possible. Of course stability is not guaranteed, but at least is something new, my 1800X has been raped by me and wants a pause. But in the end of the day I agree with you, waiting some time to check reviews, specs, compatibilities, ram speed and all. That's something that I didn't do with Zen1 and I regret it, I just don't like waiting too much, which is inevitable in this scenario.
> 
> About the topology, does anyone know what's the real topology of the Taichi x370? Here in this thread says is "T" and in a video Bulzoid (haha) says it's Daisy "if I correctly remember" - says he in the video.
> 
> ****
> 
> Additional doubt. Can my PSU be responsible for system instability? I've read somewhere that old PSUs (even if delivery enough power) might cause freezes and instability in overclocks. I'm asking cause sometimes I'm able to run 4ghz @ 1.4v for weeks no problem, then the following day/week I can't even get 3900mhz @ 1.375v or 3800mhz @ 1.35v stable, the last two clocks were stable with those voltages for ages no problems. The PSU it's a Corsair rm850x. Can't think in anything else, got two different ram kits, one mfr and another bdie and it happens with both this. The taichi x370 had been replaced for another taichi x370 and the behaviour is the same. Might be just the cpu that "got tired"? Cooling is adequate, a custom loop.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk



You're right I meant wait a year or so for Ryzen 4000 to get Ryzen 3000 on the cheap. 

As for the topology it is T as was the CH6. T topology is better for 4 dimms populated vs only 2. Maybe the X470 Taichi is Daisy chain and Buildziod was referring to that

As for your question old PSUs can cause freezing and other random issues. It would have to be pretty old though or defective

Have you recently updated bios or upped your RAM speed? If you increased your RAM speed then you may need a bit more vcore for stable OC. Best way to know for sure if neither is the case is to get your hands on another PSU for testing

edit:I had an additional thought. Are you on bios 4.40 or above? if so double check the Power Supply Idle option and ensure that it is set to "typical" sometimes when changing things in the bios it will not save the settings under CBS mode and will revert them back to default. This has happened to me a few times now so I always check everything under CBS mode like Power Suppy, Bank Group Swap, and PBO.

a few days ago I ran CB r20 to see my score vs the leaked 12 core or whatever and my score was very low. So i fired up CB15 to verify and again very low. Fired up HWiNFO to check speed and saw that it was running @ 3.65 all cores
turns out my PBO settings were reset to stock somehow. Makes me wonder how long I have been running like that


----------



## flearider

THERES NO WERE IN THE WORLD THAT I'D TRUST A CORSAIR PSU .. 
had 1 fail then 3 replacement's not up to the scratch 12v rail was 11.4-11.8 
and I'd just get crashes or lockups .. 
ok this was a few yrs ago but .. never been near them since 
that said I have a replacement evga atm .. it went pop after 2 yrs took 5 days for me to send off and get replacement .. 
can't beat that running great still ..


----------



## thomasck

pschorr1123 said:


> You're right I meant wait a year or so for Ryzen 4000 to get Ryzen 3000 on the cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the topology it is T as was the CH6. T topology is better for 4 dimms populated vs only 2. Maybe the X470 Taichi is Daisy chain and Buildziod was referring to that
> 
> 
> 
> As for your question old PSUs can cause freezing and other random issues. It would have to be pretty old though or defective
> 
> 
> 
> Have you recently updated bios or upped your RAM speed? If you increased your RAM speed then you may need a bit more vcore for stable OC. Best way to know for sure if neither is the case is to get your hands on another PSU for testing
> 
> 
> 
> edit:I had an additional thought. Are you on bios 4.40 or above? if so double check the Power Supply Idle option and ensure that it is set to "typical" sometimes when changing things in the bios it will not save the settings under CBS mode and will revert them back to default. This has happened to me a few times now so I always check everything under CBS mode like Power Suppy, Bank Group Swap, and PBO.
> 
> 
> 
> a few days ago I ran CB r20 to see my score vs the leaked 12 core or whatever and my score was very low. So i fired up CB15 to verify and again very low. Fired up HWiNFO to check speed and saw that it was running @ 3.65 all cores
> 
> turns out my PBO settings were reset to stock somehow. Makes me wonder how long I have been running like that


I started to think about psu cause it's the only component that I didn't change besides the cpu. But I still thinking this cpu developed some issues, degradation or whatever, cause what happens is just annoying. 

Yes I've changed ram speed, and also ram sticks. But let me try to explain in a "timeline"

Air 3.20 bios IIRC LLC auto on both soc auto
Cpu 3800 1.35v ram mfr 2666 1.35v, cpu can't go further, ran like this for a long time.. I've been updating the bioses since 3.20 so let's say a year running at 3800 1.35v? Stable.

Air 4.xx bioses LLC2 on both soc 1.15
Cpu 3950 1.35V ram mfr 2933 1.35v, heat/benefit in going further with the cpu is just not worth. Stable.

Air 5.10-5.50bioses LLC1 on both soc 1.15
Cpu 3900 1.35v ram mfr 3200 1.45v, stable. cpu was not stable anymore at 3950, the amount of extra vcore needed to get the cpu stable at 3950 is not worth it. That's fine, I decided to stick with more ram speed and tighter timings. Or this or cpu at 3950 1.35, having both was not possible.

Switched to a custom loop

Wc 5.50 bios LLC1 on both soc 1.15
Cpu 4gh 1.4v ram mfr 3200 1.425. hci, ibt, tm5, prime, aida, cb15, games, stable. Ran like this for a month and then I started to get a freeze here and there. 

New ram, bdie, 4000mhz, 2x8gb like the mfr. Cpu is stable within tests/benchs/games with ram at 3200 with tighter timings. Gaming, pc off, work next day, back home, pc on and bang, 4ghz is just not stable att ALL. Pushed the old mfr back in the board, loaded the same profile I was using before with the mfr, and guess what? Not stable a well. I lowered cpu clock, not stable. Ram mfr 2133 1.25v again erros hci cpu freezes cb15. Turned the pc off, I was possessed! Few hours later switched to the bdie, loaded profile, hci not stable, 4ghz is not possible anymore, not even with more vcore and good temperature, then I lower the cpu clock and also not stable. Turn the pc off, came back few hours later and the last lowered clock which was not stable is now stable, for a while. 
Sometimes it runs at 4ghz 1.4v bdie 3466 1.45v for days NP and then it starts all over and I need to dial back to 3900 1.375v bdie 3466 1.425v, "game stable" but with errors at hci even with lower ram speeds. Although I didn't try hci etc again at 3900 1.35v Mfr 3200 1.45v, I'll leave this to another life. 

Now I'm done with this back and forth, I settled at 3900 1.375 bdie 3466 1.45v, and I still get a crash here or there while playing bf5, I don't care anymore.

I'll check the power supply idle but I'm pretty sure I've never seen under zen options. Bank swap is on the auto, dram calc recommends to leave enabled to in the bios is either auto or disabled. 

And it's a 1800x so no pbo at all. 

@flearider as described above, and if you have the time to read (sorry for the long text, it's my last one about zen1 [emoji16]) I think I cannot blame the PSU for what's happening, I mean, I won't know, I'm pretty done about zen1, I was thinking about the amount of hours I spent dealing with clocks/voltages while I was writing the text above, and I can say is on par with the amount of hours I spent enjoying/playing games with it, it's just ridiculous. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

thomasck said:


> I started to think about psu cause it's the only component that I didn't change besides the cpu. But I still thinking this cpu developed some issues, degradation or whatever, cause what happens is just annoying.
> 
> Yes I've changed ram speed, and also ram sticks. But let me try to explain in a "timeline"
> 
> Air 3.20 bios IIRC LLC auto on both soc auto
> Cpu 3800 1.35v ram mfr 2666 1.35v, cpu can't go further, ran like this for a long time.. I've been updating the bioses since 3.20 so let's say a year running at 3800 1.35v? Stable.
> 
> Air 4.xx bioses LLC2 on both soc 1.15
> Cpu 3950 1.35V ram mfr 2933 1.35v, heat/benefit in going further with the cpu is just not worth. Stable.
> 
> Air 5.10-5.50bioses LLC1 on both soc 1.15
> Cpu 3900 1.35v ram mfr 3200 1.45v, stable. cpu was not stable anymore at 3950, the amount of extra vcore needed to get the cpu stable at 3950 is not worth it. That's fine, I decided to stick with more ram speed and tighter timings. Or this or cpu at 3950 1.35, having both was not possible.
> 
> Switched to a custom loop
> 
> Wc 5.50 bios LLC1 on both soc 1.15
> Cpu 4gh 1.4v ram mfr 3200 1.425. hci, ibt, tm5, prime, aida, cb15, games, stable. Ran like this for a month and then I started to get a freeze here and there.
> 
> New ram, bdie, 4000mhz, 2x8gb like the mfr. Cpu is stable within tests/benchs/games with ram at 3200 with tighter timings. Gaming, pc off, work next day, back home, pc on and bang, 4ghz is just not stable att ALL. Pushed the old mfr back in the board, loaded the same profile I was using before with the mfr, and guess what? Not stable a well. I lowered cpu clock, not stable. Ram mfr 2133 1.25v again erros hci cpu freezes cb15. Turned the pc off, I was possessed! Few hours later switched to the bdie, loaded profile, hci not stable, 4ghz is not possible anymore, not even with more vcore and good temperature, then I lower the cpu clock and also not stable. Turn the pc off, came back few hours later and the last lowered clock which was not stable is now stable, for a while.
> Sometimes it runs at 4ghz 1.4v bdie 3466 1.45v for days NP and then it starts all over and I need to dial back to 3900 1.375v bdie 3466 1.425v, "game stable" but with errors at hci even with lower ram speeds. Although I didn't try hci etc again at 3900 1.35v Mfr 3200 1.45v, I'll leave this to another life.
> 
> Now I'm done with this back and forth, I settled at 3900 1.375 bdie 3466 1.45v, and I still get a crash here or there while playing bf5, I don't care anymore.
> 
> I'll check the power supply idle but I'm pretty sure I've never seen under zen options. Bank swap is on the auto, dram calc recommends to leave enabled to in the bios is either auto or disabled.
> 
> And it's a 1800x so no pbo at all.
> 
> @flearider as described above, and if you have the time to read (sorry for the long text, it's my last one about zen1 [emoji16]) I think I cannot blame the PSU for what's happening, I mean, I won't know, I'm pretty done about zen1, I was thinking about the amount of hours I spent dealing with clocks/voltages while I was writing the text above, and I can say is on par with the amount of hours I spent enjoying/playing games with it, it's just ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I see you were able to get RAM = or > 3200 since 5.10. You will need more vcore to run same CPU OC as before when running with <2933.

However, I feel most of your issues are from bios 5.50 as you know from reading in this forum a while the latest Asrock bios are pretty trash. If you want to go back to 5.10 Asrock's partner site JZ has a custom 5.10 bios that is to be used when downgrading from 5.50. 

The only catch is that you have to use the included AFUdos utility to flash from within Windows as that is the only way to overwrite the entire bios flash. 

When you use Instant flash to downgrade from earlier bios you were greeted with issues from left over newer AGESA persisting after the downgrade.

However, if you are sick of messing around with it. ( I can't blame you) You will get a very nice performance jump from getting a 3000 series 8 core. I will be getting one from a 2700X so not that big of an upgrade. 
3700X I feel is the best value since for $70 more you get a whole 100mhz boost and 200mhz base. Will have to wait for details on how PBO/ XFR2 works though.

Also since you invested in the now EOL B-dies you should get much better memory stability with a 3000 series IMC (from what Buildzoid has commented the newer A-dies do not offer much besides double density)

edit: just wanted to add that I'm hooking my Dad up with an upgrade from his 8350FX with my old parts otherwise I would not consider spending $330 for 10-15% performance increase as that is kinda ******** IMO


----------



## thomasck

pschorr1123 said:


> I see you were able to get RAM = or > 3200 since 5.10. You will need more vcore to run same CPU OC as before when running with <2933.
> 
> However, I feel most of your issues are from bios 5.50 as you know from reading in this forum a while the latest Asrock bios are pretty trash. If you want to go back to 5.10 Asrock's partner site JZ has a custom 5.10 bios that is to be used when downgrading from 5.50.
> 
> The only catch is that you have to use the included AFUdos utility to flash from within Windows as that is the only way to overwrite the entire bios flash.
> 
> When you use Instant flash to downgrade from earlier bios you were greeted with issues from left over newer AGESA persisting after the downgrade.
> 
> However, if you are sick of messing around with it. ( I can't blame you) You will get a very nice performance jump from getting a 3000 series 8 core. I will be getting one from a 2700X so not that big of an upgrade.
> 3700X I feel is the best value since for $70 more you get a whole 100mhz boost and 200mhz base. Will have to wait for details on how PBO/ XFR2 works though.
> 
> Also since you invested in the now EOL B-dies you should get much better memory stability with a 3000 series IMC (from what Buildzoid has commented the newer A-dies do not offer much besides double density)
> 
> edit: just wanted to add that I'm hooking my Dad up with an upgrade from his 8350FX with my old parts otherwise I would not consider spending $330 for 10-15% performance increase as that is kinda ******** IMO


Yes I do agree about more vcore when speeding up ram clock, and that is what I did, and ran like this for a time w/o any problems. Also with 5.xx bios I was able to clock the cpu higher, and with 4.xx it was just not possible so that was a performance increase with the update somehow. What I cannot undersand is why is not stable anymore, which leads me to think about cpu degradation. But I will let all this go away, that's it, I won't be sitting in front of the pc for hours tweaking a thing here or there.

I'll be getting the 3900X I think, not sure about it. So then I know that's the best I can do in this socket and stay with it for a while. Let's see, there's a month ahead, I'm anxious for benchs, tests, stable ram speed!

Thanks for your comments, for sure I'll take a look at this 5.10 bios IF I got nothing to do in the next days.


----------



## Jpe1701

*Jpe1701*

Has anyone with bios 5.50 tried pbo? It doesn't seem to work.


----------



## iNeri

Jpe1701 said:


> Has anyone with bios 5.50 tried pbo? It doesn't seem to work.


There's no manual PBO options in this bios so, dont work cause we cannot control it.


----------



## Jpe1701

iNeri said:


> Jpe1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone with bios 5.50 tried pbo? It doesn't seem to work.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no manual PBO options in this bios so, dont work cause we cannot control it.
Click to expand...

Mine has the option of auto disabled or enabled just like the other bios. But enabled doesn't do anything now.


----------



## AlphaC

pschorr1123 said:


> You're right I meant wait a year or so for Ryzen 4000 to get Ryzen 3000 on the cheap.
> 
> As for the topology it is T as was the CH6. T topology is better for 4 dimms populated vs only 2. Maybe the X470 Taichi is Daisy chain and Buildziod was referring to that
> 
> As for your question old PSUs can cause freezing and other random issues. It would have to be pretty old though or defective
> 
> Have you recently updated bios or upped your RAM speed? If you increased your RAM speed then you may need a bit more vcore for stable OC. Best way to know for sure if neither is the case is to get your hands on another PSU for testing
> 
> edit:I had an additional thought. Are you on bios 4.40 or above? if so double check the Power Supply Idle option and ensure that it is set to "typical" sometimes when changing things in the bios it will not save the settings under CBS mode and will revert them back to default. This has happened to me a few times now so I always check everything under CBS mode like Power Suppy, Bank Group Swap, and PBO.
> 
> a few days ago I ran CB r20 to see my score vs the leaked 12 core or whatever and my score was very low. So i fired up CB15 to verify and again very low. Fired up HWiNFO to check speed and saw that it was running @ 3.65 all cores
> turns out my PBO settings were reset to stock somehow. Makes me wonder how long I have been running like that



https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/4.html
X470 Taichi is also T-topology


-------------------------------------


also made a chart for TI nexFET x12


----------



## Dekaohtoura

numlock66 said:


> Updated! version 8716.1 https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhS96IrGXP9zg7VSeLqJFessFLzYvg


Unfortunately, it didn't work for me (Win 10x64, 1903).

Device manager couldn't find any compatible driver.


----------



## Struzzin

Dekaohtoura said:


> Unfortunately, it didn't work for me (Win 10x64, 1903).
> 
> Device manager couldn't find any compatible driver.


Hey I just clean installed 1903 Yesterday. 
I am using the Driver from the X570 Taichi Download page. 
Working great so far 
>>Realtek high definition audio driver ver:8710_UAD_WHQL_DTS<<


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Struzzin said:


> Hey I just clean installed 1903 Yesterday.
> I am using the Driver from the X570 Taichi Download page.
> Working great so far
> >>Realtek high definition audio driver ver:8710_UAD_WHQL_DTS<<


Works flawlessly, TY!


----------



## eXteR

Any news about agesa 1.0.0.0 bios? I'm waiting with broken pbo on 5.50 bios


----------



## Dekaohtoura

eXteR said:


> Any news about agesa 1.0.0.0 bios? I'm waiting with broken pbo on 5.50 bios


1.0.0.1, to be exact.

B450/X470 keep getting newer beta versions every other day.

B350/X370 should get there, eventually, but we'll have to wait a bit. Probably around the first week of July, maybe?


----------



## numlock66

Dekaohtoura said:


> numlock66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Updated! version 8716.1 https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhS96IrGXP9zg7VSeLqJFessFLzYvg
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it didn't work for me (Win 10x64, 1903).
> 
> Device manager couldn't find any compatible driver.
Click to expand...

Is working here try uninstalling old drivers with DriverStore Explorer, see https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver/wiki/Installation


----------



## Dekaohtoura

numlock66 said:


> Is working here try uninstalling old drivers with DriverStore Explorer, see https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver/wiki/Installation


TY, but I'm already using the X570 driver.


----------



## garych

Dekaohtoura said:


> TY, but I'm already using the X570 driver.


IDK why even bother with audio drivers anymore. 

I've been always installing audio drivers after clean Windows installation,
but this time around after installing it again I thought why not give Microsoft's audio driver a chance.

And it turns out their driver is pretty great.
Previously, when I had any Realtek audio driver my headphones would make a popping sound either during Windows load or shutdown.

With default M$ driver nothing like this happens, and, since I'm using Equalizer APO anyway, there's no need for additional software.


----------



## numlock66

garych said:


> IDK why even bother with audio drivers anymore.
> 
> I've been always installing audio drivers after clean Windows installation,
> but this time around after installing it again I thought why not give Microsoft's audio driver a chance.
> 
> And it turns out their driver is pretty great.
> Previously, when I had any Realtek audio driver my headphones would make a popping sound either during Windows load or shutdown.
> 
> With default M$ driver nothing like this happens, and, since I'm using Equalizer APO anyway, there's no need for additional software.


I faced many problems with windows drivers, mic doesn't work, a very laud sound when connected, and when i connected headphone and speaker at the same time many noises and pop sounds too.


----------



## garych

numlock66 said:


> I faced many problems with windows drivers, mic doesn't work, a very laud sound when connected, and when i connected headphone and speaker at the same time many noises and pop sounds too.


maybe 1903 default drivers are good, they are from 18 march 2019


----------



## numlock66

garych said:


> maybe 1903 default drivers are good, they are from 18 march 2019


I did a clean windows 1903 install and faced same issue. but I didn't tried x570 drivers.


----------



## garych

numlock66 said:


> I did a clean windows 1903 install and faced same issue. but I didn't tried x570 drivers.


Also, I'm using the rear output for headphones, and the front one for speakers, maybe that's why I don't notice anything.
I got new IEMs which are very sensitive, tried the front output on the case and got some slight white noise.
Rear output on the other hand is very clean. 
But these were my sensitive IEMs. The ATH-M40x's have no white noise in either of outputs.
Might be because rear output has impedance sensing and the front one does not.


----------



## garych

numlock66 said:


> I faced many problems with windows drivers, mic doesn't work, a very laud sound when connected, and when i connected headphone and speaker at the same time many noises and pop sounds too.


I remember having this problem when I tried using x470 Taichi driver from ASRock website.


----------



## alexandrebr

Has anyone had problems to update W10 to 1903? Here system keeps freezing during update.


----------



## Contagion

Glad to see people are still trying to use this board. I hope I can use it through Zen 2, luckily I've faired well with the BIOS. I remember I could never get Pstates to cooperate, maybe I'll revisit that one day. 

But, I have a different issue'?' maybe. My Cinebench score is a bit lower than what it seems it should be. 

I'm running at 3.9 Ghz with some older 2016 era DIMMs but they've always done their XMP profile at 3200 Mhz C16 just fine. I'm running the 5.50 BIOS. Not really sure what to make of this. I've run the test multiple times and even once at stock speeds to make sure the score was improving over stock (it was considerably).

Any ideas? The only hardware related item I would think would be the RAM.


----------



## tappeddarkman

alexandrebr said:


> Has anyone had problems to update W10 to 1903? Here system keeps freezing during update.


I had an extremely hard time trying to update. I was getting freezing and a bunch of other weird stuff happening. After searching for awhile i read that if you have a usb device plugged in that it could cause issues, so i unplugged all usb devices except for the mouse and keyboard. Even then i was still having issues. After about 8 attempts of updating i decided to read up on whatever error code i was getting, and found out that it was failing because of a defective driver.
In my case it happened to be the Intel nic. I installed this driver: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...k-Adapter-Driver-for-Windows-10?product=64404
After updating to that driver i was able to update windows to 1903.

I was getting weird screen flickering after the update though, and found a forum post saying to downgrade the nvidia driver to version 425.31. So far so good.

note: i disabled my wireless card, so im not sure if that would cause issues aswell.


----------



## garych

tappeddarkman said:


> I had an extremely hard time trying to update. I was getting freezing and a bunch of other weird stuff happening. After searching for awhile i read that if you have a usb device plugged in that it could cause issues, so i unplugged all usb devices except for the mouse and keyboard. Even then i was still having issues. After about 8 attempts of updating i decided to read up on whatever error code i was getting, and found out that it was failing because of a defective driver.
> In my case it happened to be the Intel nic. I installed this driver: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...k-Adapter-Driver-for-Windows-10?product=64404
> After updating to that driver i was able to update windows to 1903.
> 
> I was getting weird screen flickering after the update though, and found a forum post saying to downgrade the nvidia driver to version 425.31. So far so good.
> 
> note: i disabled my wireless card, so im not sure if that would cause issues aswell.


I prefer to just fresh install instead if I want a new version of Windows 10, never causes any problems.


----------



## Anasevia

Dekaohtoura said:


> 1.0.0.1, to be exact.
> 
> B450/X470 keep getting newer beta versions every other day.
> 
> B350/X370 should get there, eventually, but we'll have to wait a bit. Probably around the first week of July, maybe?



Honestly I won't be that angry if they never give the X370 taichi Zen2 support. 

I've had mine for over 2 years now and I have never ever had such a temperamental motherboard in my life. All my USB3 ports have died [as is Asrock tradition] and terrible memory overclocking [the way it screws up it's training after a few reboots and is no longer stable].

The Asrock X370 Taichi is like an old tired prototype of a horse that needs to be put out to pasture. I've had worse motherboards, but the problem is they all cost half as much. Next motherboard will likely be whatever cheap msi/Gigabyte/Asus X570 that gets a bios and vrm pass by buildzoid and the community.


----------



## christoph

Anasevia said:


> Honestly I won't be that angry if they never give the X370 taichi Zen2 support.
> 
> I've had mine for over 2 years now and I have never ever had such a temperamental motherboard in my life. All my USB3 ports have died [as is Asrock tradition] and terrible memory overclocking [the way it screws up it's training after a few reboots and is no longer stable].
> 
> The Asrock X370 Taichi is like an old tired prototype of a horse that needs to be put out to pasture. I've had worse motherboards, but the problem is they all cost half as much. Next motherboard will likely be whatever cheap msi/Gigabyte/Asus X570 that gets a bios and vrm pass by buildzoid and the community.



good for you


----------



## alexandrebr

tappeddarkman said:


> I had an extremely hard time trying to update. I was getting freezing and a bunch of other weird stuff happening. After searching for awhile i read that if you have a usb device plugged in that it could cause issues, so i unplugged all usb devices except for the mouse and keyboard. Even then i was still having issues. After about 8 attempts of updating i decided to read up on whatever error code i was getting, and found out that it was failing because of a defective driver.
> In my case it happened to be the Intel nic. I installed this driver: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...k-Adapter-Driver-for-Windows-10?product=64404
> After updating to that driver i was able to update windows to 1903.
> 
> I was getting weird screen flickering after the update though, and found a forum post saying to downgrade the nvidia driver to version 425.31. So far so good.
> 
> note: i disabled my wireless card, so im not sure if that would cause issues aswell.


At first, thanks for your reply. How did you find out the intel driver was the problem? Did you use any software to detect it? As well, here I hadn't any usb plugged. Indeed, just the cable for front usb is plugged. Also, did that Intel driver installed flawlessly? I'm asking because Intel page doesn't mention GigaLAN I211AT. At last, the code reported here is 0xc1900101.

Thanks again.

EDIT: I've tried to install the LAN driver but that caused many problems here. System, at a certain point, didn't even boot; screen frozen during loading. I've tried to uninstall Intel driver and, after that, Windows sent me to recovery mode. After some turn off/on, I've managed to go back to W10. Intel lan driver version installed is 12.18.8.22 (10/05/2019) but the 1903 couldn't be installed (system frozen or update changes immediately reverted). I think I'm gonna wait for a fix from MS.


----------



## garych

I got bored and decided to try going from 5.10 to 5.50 BIOS.
Pretty good so far:
1. PC is finally waking from sleep properly.
2. There's much less options that I have no clue about.
3. My 4 2400MHz sticks of ram stay @ 2666MHz without any problems and voltage increase.
4. Also Windows 10 1903 finally reports proper RAM speed instead of half.
Only 1 complain:
Fan settings no longer have Tctl source, and Monitor CPU is now taking temp from Tctl instead of motherboard. So basically, Tctl source got renamed and what used to be Monitor CPU is no longer there.
I liked the previous Monitor CPU source because its temperature value wasn't changing so abruptly compared to Tctl, and thus the fans won't ramp up for any brief load that heatsink can absorb without heating up.


----------



## garych

alexandrebr said:


> EDIT: I've tried to install the LAN driver but that caused many problems here. System, at a certain point, didn't even boot; screen frozen during loading. I've tried to uninstall Intel driver and, after that, Windows sent me to recovery mode. After some turn off/on, I've managed to go back to W10. Intel lan driver version installed is 12.18.8.22 (10/05/2019) but the 1903 couldn't be installed (system frozen or update changes immediately reverted). I think I'm gonna wait for a fix from MS.


Can you try to Disable and then Enable that Intel LAN adapter in Network Connections of Control Panel, and tell me if there's any freezing in system when you do that?


----------



## Spectre73

*Spectre73*



Anasevia said:


> Honestly I won't be that angry if they never give the X370 taichi Zen2 support.
> 
> I've had mine for over 2 years now and I have never ever had such a temperamental motherboard in my life. All my USB3 ports have died [as is Asrock tradition] and terrible memory overclocking [the way it screws up it's training after a few reboots and is no longer stable].
> 
> The Asrock X370 Taichi is like an old tired prototype of a horse that needs to be put out to pasture. I've had worse motherboards, but the problem is they all cost half as much. Next motherboard will likely be whatever cheap msi/Gigabyte/Asus X570 that gets a bios and vrm pass by buildzoid and the community.


I can really understand you. I will wait for the next BIOS update with comboPi 1.0.0.1 and up. If the board behaves well with these updates I will keep the board for my next Zen 2 upgrade. If it still is problematic, I will look elsewhere. I suppose some Asus board. The bios is really solid. I am a little bit partial to try the new gigabyte aorus master because of VRM build quality. But I made that mistake once with x370 taichi and got to realize, build quality is only part of the equasion. BIOS support is as important.


----------



## Anasevia

Spectre73 said:


> I can really understand you. I will wait for the next BIOS update with comboPi 1.0.0.1 and up. If the board behaves well with these updates I will keep the board for my next Zen 2 upgrade. If it still is problematic, I will look elsewhere. I suppose some Asus board. The bios is really solid. I am a little bit partial to try the new gigabyte aorus master because of VRM build quality. But I made that mistake once with x370 taichi and got to realize, build quality is only part of the equasion. BIOS support is as important.


yeah, sucks as a long time Asrock buyer: X58-Extreme3, X79 Extreme6 and 990fx killer for a budget sidebuild. Asrock is a small company trying to deliver the same [often unnecessary] comprehensive line-up of the big 3, who themselves often release bad bioses. So many motherboards for just one chipset, when so many chipsets are a focus makes support a minefield. I expect to be cursing MSI's or Asus or Gigabytes name in a few years as well. 

Anyway, for one bit of actual contribution, add me to the list of people who can never get 3466 ram [regardless of sub timings] fully stable, 3333 is fine down to 14-14-14-14-30-42-278 and sloppy subtimings. This is both with my R7 1700 and 2700x both with B-die. Could be memory, could be both my cpu's have less than great memory controllers, either way no bios was able to crack 3466 without it getting flaky after 2-3 reboots.


----------



## alexandrebr

garych said:


> Can you try to Disable and then Enable that Intel LAN adapter in Network Connections of Control Panel, and tell me if there's any freezing in system when you do that?


Disabled it and, when re-enabled, system stuttered a lot and Intel LAN disappeared from device manager. I had to restart the system so that LAN could work again.


----------



## Coldstance

alexandrebr said:


> Disabled it and, when re-enabled, system stuttered a lot and Intel LAN disappeared from device manager. I had to restart the system so that LAN could work again.


I have found that if I disable "WAN Device" it flat out breaks everything. Causing all of those crazy stutters and freezes you're mentioning when you try to mess with it in device manager. I can disable "WAN Radio" and "Bluetooth" just fine, just not the device itself. It has been like that for me since the original bios version.


----------



## iNeri

Coldstance said:


> I have found that if I disable "WAN Device" it flat out breaks everything. Causing all of those crazy stutters and freezes you're mentioning when you try to mess with it in device manager. I can disable "WAN Radio" and "Bluetooth" just fine, just not the device itself. It has been like that for me since the original bios version.


Yep,same here i remember. Dont matter anyway because my Taichi is dead now  x-d


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Coldstance said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that if I disable "WAN Device" it flat out breaks everything. Causing all of those crazy stutters and freezes you're mentioning when you try to mess with it in device manager. I can disable "WAN Radio" and "Bluetooth" just fine, just not the device itself. It has been like that for me since the original bios version.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,same here i remember. Dont matter anyway because my Taichi is dead now /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif x-d
Click to expand...

What happens to your taichi?


----------



## garych

alexandrebr said:


> Disabled it and, when re-enabled, system stuttered a lot and Intel LAN disappeared from device manager. I had to restart the system so that LAN could work again.


That's what I had.
And, I assume, the reason for that is Windows being installed on top of the bad BIOS flash.
The way I was able to get rid of it is by making a clean BIOS flash with least possible amount of hardware connected to motherboard.
Or it could be the Ethernet cable connected to motherboard during flash is what causes it.

Anyway, I probably went a bit overboard, but wanted to make sure the flashing process is as clean as possible.
Download another BIOS version like 4.40 (or, if your current one is 5.50 already, you would need to use downgrade BIOS 5.10 published by JZ) on your USB drive along with BIOS version that you need, and try these steps:
1. Disconnect everything from motherboard and only keep whatever is necessary to work with BIOS settings(like mouse, keyboard, CPU fan, GPU and 1 RAM stick).
2. Set everything to default, then clear CMOS with jumper, then also remove battery for 10-15 minutes ( just to be sure ) .
3. Boot your PC and let itself load into BIOS.
4. Insert your drive and flash 4.40 or whatever is different from what you have, but not lower than 3.30.
5. After restart flash what you need next.
Connect your stuff back and check if problem is still there. If it is, you might want to clean install Windows.
For Windows install I usually prefer to have very little hardware connected as well, except maybe keep all the fans and RAM sticks connected along with primary drive I'm installing on.


----------



## garych

Here we go. First Ryzen Gen.1 ASRock board got Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1 BIOS update.
https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1561360918&sw=


----------



## eXteR

garych said:


> Here we go. First Ryzen Gen.1 ASRock board got Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1 BIOS update.
> https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1561360918&sw=


I don't understand why the flagship model is always the latest getting the bios updates.


----------



## garych

eXteR said:


> I don't understand why the flagship model is always the latest getting the bios updates.


More features, more testing, less users -> Later release time.


----------



## tappeddarkman

alexandrebr said:


> At first, thanks for your reply. How did you find out the intel driver was the problem? Did you use any software to detect it? As well, here I hadn't any usb plugged. Indeed, just the cable for front usb is plugged. Also, did that Intel driver installed flawlessly? I'm asking because Intel page doesn't mention GigaLAN I211AT. At last, the code reported here is 0xc1900101.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> EDIT: I've tried to install the LAN driver but that caused many problems here. System, at a certain point, didn't even boot; screen frozen during loading. I've tried to uninstall Intel driver and, after that, Windows sent me to recovery mode. After some turn off/on, I've managed to go back to W10. Intel lan driver version installed is 12.18.8.22 (10/05/2019) but the 1903 couldn't be installed (system frozen or update changes immediately reverted). I think I'm gonna wait for a fix from MS.


The only reason i knew it was the intel lan driver is because i updated all of my drivers and thats the only one that made a difference. That is for sure the correct driver. 

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/64404/Intel-Ethernet-Controller-I211-AT

Under download type just hit drivers, and pick windows 10 64 bit. That should be the same driver i linked.


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> What happens to your taichi?


Well i was a fool  it seem that i trigger a short protection circuit or something putting an M2 cooler with not enought offset, im not sure but it seem that the cooler was touching and shorting the M2 traces LOL that or i am dont discharged and the mobo eats my static xDDD

I remove the battery and short the clear cmos jumper by 2 days with nothing connected out of the case and no success, still dead. When i turn on the PSU the lighs on the chipset blinks about half second and shut down, i press the power button and nothing happend, no fans, nothing. The only alive is the USB headers powering a kraken x62 rgb on the pump. It turns on but nothing more.


----------



## garych

iNeri said:


> Well i was a fool  it seem that i trigger a short protection circuit or something putting an M2 cooler with not enought offset, im not sure but it seem that the cooler was touching and shorting the M2 traces LOL that or i am dont discharged and the mobo eats my static xDDD
> 
> I remove the battery and short the clear cmos jumper by 2 days with nothing connected out of the case and no success, still dead. When i turn on the PSU the lighs on the chipset blinks about half second and shut down, i press the power button and nothing happend, no fans, nothing. The only alive is the USB headers powering a kraken x62 rgb on the pump. It turns on but nothing more.



I don't understand NVMe heatsinks, why are they necessary all of a sudden?
I thought that flash is better off being hot and only controller needs cooling.
I'd rather put another intake fan instead.


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Well i was a fool  it seem that i trigger a short protection circuit or something putting an M2 cooler with not enought offset, im not sure but it seem that the cooler was touching and shorting the M2 traces LOL that or i am dont discharged and the mobo eats my static xDDD
> 
> I remove the battery and short the clear cmos jumper by 2 days with nothing connected out of the case and no success, still dead. When i turn on the PSU the lighs on the chipset blinks about half second and shut down, i press the power button and nothing happend, no fans, nothing. The only alive is the USB headers powering a kraken x62 rgb on the pump. It turns on but nothing more.


Oh men, sad, I was thinking an early death, with no reason.
You mean an metal heat sink with cooler on SSD M2 or a metal cooler?
One time i remove the RAM module without turn off the PSU, some spark blinked from the RAM contact and I thought The Taichi is dead, but is alive until now, more than a year after, with no sign of problems.


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> Oh men, sad, I was thinking an early death, with no reason.
> You mean an metal heat sink with cooler on SSD M2 or a metal cooler?
> One time i remove the RAM module without turn off the PSU, some spark blinked from the RAM contact and I thought The Taichi is dead, but is alive until now, more than a year after, with no sign of problems.


Metal heat sink 

Now i testing a Crosshair 6 extreme that i found on sale (200 dolars tax and shiping) 

Trust me, you guys are lucky, Asrock has a very well optimized bios. I cant do 3466 cl14 CR1 GD disabled anymore in this board. 3350 mhz max.

Bclk is screw up, on the taichi you have it working just great.

I will return this board and invest those 200 bucks for a new x570.


----------



## alexandrebr

garych said:


> That's what I had.
> And, I assume, the reason for that is Windows being installed on top of the bad BIOS flash.
> The way I was able to get rid of it is by making a clean BIOS flash with least possible amount of hardware connected to motherboard.
> Or it could be the Ethernet cable connected to motherboard during flash is what causes it.
> 
> Anyway, I probably went a bit overboard, but wanted to make sure the flashing process is as clean as possible.
> Download another BIOS version like 4.40 (or, if your current one is 5.50 already, you would need to use downgrade BIOS 5.10 published by JZ) on your USB drive along with BIOS version that you need, and try these steps:
> 1. Disconnect everything from motherboard and only keep whatever is necessary to work with BIOS settings(like mouse, keyboard, CPU fan, GPU and 1 RAM stick).
> 2. Set everything to default, then clear CMOS with jumper, then also remove battery for 10-15 minutes ( just to be sure ) .
> 3. Boot your PC and let itself load into BIOS.
> 4. Insert your drive and flash 4.40 or whatever is different from what you have, but not lower than 3.30.
> 5. After restart flash what you need next.
> Connect your stuff back and check if problem is still there. If it is, you might want to clean install Windows.
> For Windows install I usually prefer to have very little hardware connected as well, except maybe keep all the fans and RAM sticks connected along with primary drive I'm installing on.


I'm using 5.10 at the moment. Bad bios flash? I had no issue when installed 5.10 here. Also, I can't understand how the bios instructions written during update could be messed up just because a device is connected. Which version are you using? 5.50? As to a fresh install of Windows 10, that's what I'm avoiding.



tappeddarkman said:


> The only reason i knew it was the intel lan driver is because i updated all of my drivers and thats the only one that made a difference. That is for sure the correct driver.
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/64404/Intel-Ethernet-Controller-I211-AT
> 
> Under download type just hit drivers, and pick windows 10 64 bit. That should be the same driver i linked.


That's exactly the driver I've downloaded. Indeed it seems an issue related to driver <-> motherboard <-> windows.

Here I've updated chipset, VGA, LAN and audio drivers. I think I haven't missed anything.

*EDIT*
I've updated to bios version 5.50 and the stuttering related to Intel LAN device seems to have stopped. Indeed I've disabled and re-enabled it several times, even after changing bios values to run DDR @3200, and the stuttering hasn't happend again. Note: I haven't disconnected anything before updating.

Concerning 5.50, is the SVM setting gone?

*EDIT 2*
After updating bios, Windows has successfully installed version 1903. I don't know if bios update was essential for that. What was different during W10 update? I've re-enabled wifi and bluetooth.

Anyway, problem is solved and I don't have to install W10 again.


----------



## garych

alexandrebr said:


> I'm using 5.10 at the moment. Bad bios flash? I had no issue when installed 5.10 here. Also, I can't understand how the bios instructions written during update could be messed up just because a device is connected. Which version are you using? 5.50? As to a fresh install of Windows 10, that's what I'm avoiding.
> 
> That's exactly the driver I've downloaded. Indeed it seems an issue related to driver <-> motherboard <-> windows.
> 
> Here I've updated chipset, VGA, LAN and audio drivers. I think I haven't missed anything.
> 
> *EDIT*
> I've updated to bios version 5.50 and the stuttering related to Intel LAN device seems to have stopped. Indeed I've disabled and re-enabled it several times, even after changing bios values to run DDR @3200, and the stuttering hasn't happend again. Note: I haven't disconnected anything before updating.
> 
> Concerning 5.50, is the SVM setting gone?


Maybe flasher makes more thorough wipe while updating to 5.50 since it's the largest one yet and includes more different AGESA than before.

Anyway, the reason I thought connected devices affect it is because I was having this problem with 4.40 and when I tried to flash anything higher it would get even worse, with addition of BSODs. And nothing helped until I disconnected everything, cleared CMOS and flashed again.

btw, SVM option is there in 5.50 and it was enabled by default when I updated from 5.10 to 5.50, even though it has always been off previously.



Spoiler


----------



## alexandrebr

garych said:


> Maybe flasher makes more thorough wipe while updating to 5.50 since it's the largest one yet and includes more different AGESA than before.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the reason I thought connected devices affect it is because I was having this problem with 4.40 and when I tried to flash anything higher it would get even worse, with addition of BSODs. And nothing helped until I disconnected everything, cleared CMOS and flashed again.
> 
> 
> btw, SVM option is there in 5.50 and it was enabled by default when I updated from 5.10 to 5.50, even though it has always been off previously.


Well, I have never had problems after updating bios. 

EDIT: thanks for the print.


----------



## eXteR

5.51 beta bios with agesa combo 1.0.0.1 at jze.

I'm flashing IT right now


----------



## garych

eXteR said:


> 5.51 beta bios with agesa combo 1.0.0.1 at jze.
> 
> I'm flashing IT right now



Interestingly it doesn't show up in the news, but is present in dropdown download list.


----------



## eXteR

garych said:


> Interestingly it doesn't show up in the news, but is present in dropdown download list.


PBO still missing. Other than that, bios works well.

Fixed a bug on me that BankGroupSwap didn't worked what i set up on bios, always showing disabled when i force enabled it on bios.


----------



## Zonked2

Anyone know whether "X370 Professional Gaming" supports 5.50? Basically the same board as Taichi, which I bought since the Taichi was sold out. 

This is the first time I see a bios update not listed for my board.


----------



## Struzzin

eXteR said:


> 5.51 beta bios with agesa combo 1.0.0.1 at jze.
> 
> I'm flashing IT right now


Hey can you link it for me ? 

I just had another crash sent message to ASRock and this is what I got back >

"Thank you for contacting ASRock support.
Is this behavior occur before or after update the BIOS to 5.50?
Because the 5.50 BIOS for the upcoming CPU 3000 series.
Since using CPU is 1000 series that recommend with 5.10 or older if come across with issues.
I will send the BIOS 5.10 files with wetransfer.com due to gmail will reject the attachment."

BIOS 5.10 was doing this for me also so they sent the same file as the jze to flashback to 5.10:


----------



## garych

Struzzin said:


> Hey can you link it for me ?
> 
> I just had another crash sent message to ASRock and this is what I got back >
> 
> "Thank you for contacting ASRock support.
> Is this behavior occur before or after update the BIOS to 5.50?
> Because the 5.50 BIOS for the upcoming CPU 3000 series.
> Since using CPU is 1000 series that recommend with 5.10 or older if come across with issues.
> I will send the BIOS 5.10 files with wetransfer.com due to gmail will reject the attachment."
> 
> BIOS 5.10 was doing this for me also so they sent the same file as the jze to flashback to 5.10:



Go here , scroll down to the drop-down list and you will find the 5.51 BIOS for X370 Taichi in it


----------



## Struzzin

garych said:


> Go here , scroll down to the drop-down list and you will find the 5.51 BIOS for X370 Taichi in it


Thanks so much I am going to flash this and see how it goes. 
I am just so tired of the random crashes its making me annoyed.


----------



## Nelius

Struzzin said:


> Thanks so much I am going to flash this and see how it goes.
> I am just so tired of the random crashes its making me annoyed.



Hi, sorry to ask about this (again), but it’s not clear for me from pages 496/497 : when you were on BIOS ≤ 5.10, did "Power Supply Idle Control" : "Typical Current Idle" not solve the crashes for you?


----------



## Zonked2

Struzzin said:


> Thanks so much I am going to flash this and see how it goes.
> I am just so tired of the random crashes its making me annoyed.


I had the same problem, a crash could take a couple of hours or several days. 
I did some troubleshooting with memtest, Windows reinstall, random bios power settings, switching memory sticks and more random testing.

The only thing that made my system stable was going back to AGESA 1.0.0.2a. AsRock support seemed certain it was a hardware compatibility problem with AGESA version.

Since memory overclocking on this BIOS is sort of bad, I have to run 2x8 instead of 4x8 memory to reach 3200. Hoping to run the other two sticks when x570 comes out.

EDIT: We have similar Samsung drives, which might be somewhat linked. And one of the crashes caused my M.2 to be corrupted, had to reinstall Windows.


----------



## Struzzin

Nelius said:


> Hi, sorry to ask about this (again), but it’s not clear for me from pages 496/497 : when you were on BIOS ≤ 5.10, did "Power Supply Idle Control" : "Typical Current Idle" not solve the crashes for you?


No that setting did not fix it on 5.10 for me > 
I am trying this Beta 5.51 for now see how it goes.


----------



## Spectre73

Struzzin said:


> No that setting did not fix it on 5.10 for me >
> I am trying this Beta 5.51 for now see how it goes.


Any findings? I am still on the fence of installing it, but 5.10 works quite well for my first gen Ryzen and other vendors already roll out 1002/1003 so I am not sure how viable 1001 is?


----------



## alexandrebr

Has anyone tried Windows Sandbox? I've noticed bus clock began to fluctuate after activating that resource. Unchecked sandbox to uninstall the resource, restarted the system and bus clock is fixed again. Has anyone noticed similar behaviour?


----------



## garych

alexandrebr said:


> Has anyone tried Windows Sandbox? I've noticed bus clock began to fluctuate after activating that resource. Unchecked sandbox to uninstall the resource, restarted the system and bus clock is fixed again. Has anyone noticed similar behaviour?


 I noticed that same happens when you enable SVM in BIOS

Edit 1: Windows Sandbox also affects the startup time as well it seems

Edit 2: nvm, I think that fluctuation is just from SVM enabled, because in CPU-Z it still fluctuates from 99.98 to 99.94 with all those things disabled, but HWInfo64 shows 100, while enabled SVM makes HWInfo64's value fluctuate.


----------



## garych

Another day - another test BIOS for our beloved Taichi 

Download link


----------



## Struzzin

Spectre73 said:


> Any findings? I am still on the fence of installing it, but 5.10 works quite well for my first gen Ryzen and other vendors already roll out 1002/1003 so I am not sure how viable 1001 is?


Its hard to say its working good the Memory went perfect just hitting XMP and fan profile are okay. 
I cant say about the hard freeze sometimes it takes days. 
Will flash the BETA 5.53 see how it goes.



garych said:


> Another day - another test BIOS for our beloved Taichi
> 
> Download link


I am going to flash this before I leave later have you had any issues ?


----------



## garych

Struzzin said:


> I am going to flash this before I leave later have you had any issues ?


I'd be glad to flash it, but the only change here is PBO fix which does not apply to Ryzen gen.1.
And I'm not feeling like dialing back my fan settings and other stuff once again a day later, gonna wait for 5.60 

SMT fix is mentioned as well, but I'm not sure what was wrong with it.


----------



## Struzzin

garych said:


> I'd be glad to flash it, but the only change here is PBO fix which does not apply to Ryzen gen.1.
> And I'm not feeling like dialing back my fan settings and other stuff once again a day later, gonna wait for 5.60


I understand I am going to flash it just see how it goes 
Dont take me long to get settings back.


----------



## christoph

garych said:


> I noticed that same happens when you enable SVM in BIOS
> 
> Edit 1: Windows Sandbox also affects the startup time as well it seems
> 
> Edit 2: nvm, I think that fluctuation is just from SVM enabled, because in CPU-Z it still fluctuates from 99.98 to 99.94 with all those things disabled, but HWInfo64 shows 100, while enabled SVM makes HWInfo64's value fluctuate.



testing...


----------



## alexandrebr

garych said:


> I noticed that same happens when you enable SVM in BIOS
> 
> Edit 1: Windows Sandbox also affects the startup time as well it seems
> 
> Edit 2: nvm, I think that fluctuation is just from SVM enabled, because in CPU-Z it still fluctuates from 99.98 to 99.94 with all those things disabled, but HWInfo64 shows 100, while enabled SVM makes HWInfo64's value fluctuate.


In my system I've always had SVM enabled because I use dual boot. In my case I can assure enabling Sandbox was the cause of bus clock fluctuations.


----------



## garych

alexandrebr said:


> In my system I've always had SVM enabled because I use dual boot. In my case I can assure enabling Sandbox was the cause of bus clock fluctuations.



Never thought that dual boot requires SVM


----------



## alexandrebr

garych said:


> Never thought that dual boot requires SVM


Sorry. Indeed I made a mistake. SVM is set to enabled because I used VMware. Anyway, bus clock fluctuation never happened while using that software.


----------



## garych

alexandrebr said:


> Sorry. Indeed I made a mistake. SVM is set to enabled because I used VMware. Anyway, bus clock fluctuation never happened while using that software.



Weird, SVM causes my bclk go down to ~98. something MHz , don't remember if it really fluctuates or just a bit different with each boot.


----------



## Beanzy

alexandrebr said:


> Has anyone tried Windows Sandbox? I've noticed bus clock began to fluctuate after activating that resource. Unchecked sandbox to uninstall the resource, restarted the system and bus clock is fixed again. Has anyone noticed similar behaviour?


I wonder if this is due to Hyper-V limitations? - https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/virtualization/hyper-v-on-windows/about/#limitations

I'm pretty sure the sandbox needs Hyper-V to run and will enable Hyper-V if it's not already enabled.




> _*Limitations*
> 
> Programs that depend on specific hardware will not work well in a virtual machine. For example, games or applications that require processing with GPUs might not work well. Also, *applications relying on sub-10ms timers such as live music mixing applications or high precision times could have issues* running in a virtual machine.
> 
> *In addition, if you have Hyper-V enabled, those latency-sensitive, high-precision applications may also have issues running in the host*. This is because with virtualization enabled, the host OS also runs on top of the Hyper-V virtualization layer, just as guest operating systems do. However, unlike guests, the host OS is special in that it has direct access to all the hardware, which means that applications with special hardware requirements can still run without issues in the host OS._


This makes me think it's just an issue with the hardware monitor application if you have sandboxing enabled. The bclk is probably fine, the monitor application just can't read it accurately.


----------



## alexandrebr

garych said:


> Weird, SVM causes my bclk go down to ~98. something MHz , don't remember if it really fluctuates or just a bit different with each boot.


Bclk ~98 is exactly what I noticed after installing SandBox. How long has that "issue" been happening in your system?



Beanzy said:


> I wonder if this is due to Hyper-V limitations? - https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/virtualization/hyper-v-on-windows/about/#limitations
> 
> I'm pretty sure the sandbox needs Hyper-V to run and will enable Hyper-V if it's not already enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me think it's just an issue with the hardware monitor application if you have sandboxing enabled. The bclk is probably fine, the monitor application just can't read it accurately.


It's a possibility. Maybe HWInfo and CPU-Z are affected.


----------



## garych

alexandrebr said:


> Bclk ~98 is exactly what I noticed after installing SandBox. How long has that "issue" been happening in your system?



It has always been the case with SVM since I bought the board 2 years ago. I found that it's pretty normal behavior for SVM.


----------



## alexandrebr

garych said:


> It has always been the case with SVM since I bought the board 2 years ago. I found that it's pretty normal behavior for SVM.


Well, I must admit that it has never happened here. Anyway, as to Hyper-V I've found a comment on another forum that follows the same line of Beanzy words:

"Unfortunately selected answer is wrong.
Recently I noticed lower fps in specific scenarios, CPU temp increase (louder fan noise) and BCLK clock fluctuation.
In games in CPU-bound scenarios fps dropped from ~102 to ~88 and Cinebench multicore results regressed by 8-9%.

For the reference my CPU is R7 2700X and I disabled Hyper-V with `bcdedit /set hypervisorlaunchtype off`.

Short explanation: Hyper-V is virtualising both host and guest systems. The host system has full access to the hardware but because of virtualisation the CPU has more work to do.
On Reddit you can find threads where some people noticed performance issues while other didn't. They both are right because it depends on the use case."

@ LinusTechTips there's a thread concerning the matter: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/1022616-the-real-world-impact-of-hyper-v-on-gaming/


----------



## garych

alexandrebr said:


> Well, I must admit that it has never happened here. Anyway, as to Hyper-V I've found a comment on another forum that follows the same line of Beanzy words:
> 
> "Unfortunately selected answer is wrong.
> Recently I noticed lower fps in specific scenarios, CPU temp increase (louder fan noise) and BCLK clock fluctuation.
> In games in CPU-bound scenarios fps dropped from ~102 to ~88 and Cinebench multicore results regressed by 8-9%.
> 
> For the reference my CPU is R7 2700X and I disabled Hyper-V with `bcdedit /set hypervisorlaunchtype off`.
> 
> Short explanation: Hyper-V is virtualising both host and guest systems. The host system has full access to the hardware but because of virtualisation the CPU has more work to do.
> On Reddit you can find threads where some people noticed performance issues while other didn't. They both are right because it depends on the use case."
> 
> @ LinusTechTips there's a thread concerning the matter: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/1022616-the-real-world-impact-of-hyper-v-on-gaming/



Ye, I think I might be mixing up something, and it's actually the Hyper-V that was causing it. I don't enable SVM very often, and 2 years ago when I got the board I must've enabled Hyper-V. So that must be it.


----------



## LongRod

garych said:


> Another day - another test BIOS for our beloved Taichi
> 
> Download link


It'd be nice if my fatality would get an update....


----------



## garych

LongRod said:


> It'd be nice if my fatality would get an update....



Maybe you can make a topic on JZE forum and ask if they have any beta BIOS available for your board.


And not like fatality doesn't get updates, you still have 5.40 BIOS with 0.0.7.2 AGESA, and those new 1.0.0.1 ones for Taichi are just betas.


----------



## GamesBRs

The new Bios beta 5.53 is excellent, kept my setup as in Bios 5.50 and now with support for new processors, but soon the official version should come out.


----------



## garych

LongRod said:


> It'd be nice if my fatality would get an update....


Found your Beta 5.41 BIOS for Fatal1ty X370 Gaming X 

It's been silently added to the list on JZE alongside beta 5.51 for Taichi


----------



## eXteR

GamesBRs said:


> The new Bios beta 5.53 is excellent, kept my setup as in Bios 5.50 and now with support for new processors, but soon the official version should come out.


And custom PBO mode is back, so you can put manual values to tune it.

I have 2 profiles (250, 114, 160) goes up to 1.3v on load and 4150mhz on games. 

The other is (200, 110, 150) for daily using, 4100 max gaming and 1.25v (4 less degrees).

Llc on level 5 and Offset voltage on cpu -0,1v


----------



## Senniha

eXteR said:


> GamesBRs said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new Bios beta 5.53 is excellent, kept my setup as in Bios 5.50 and now with support for new processors, but soon the official version should come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And custom PBO mode is back, so you can put manual values to tune it.
> 
> I have 2 profiles (250, 114, 160) goes up to 1.3v on load and 4150mhz on games.
> 
> The other is (200, 110, 150) for daily using, 4100 max gaming and 1.25v (4 less degrees).
> 
> Llc on level 5 and Offset voltage on cpu -0,1v
Click to expand...


Which CPU you have and what's your cooler?Do you have boot errors which this high offset,I found that my windows stuck on loading icon if I have too much -offset so I set it -0.68.


----------



## GamesBRs

Senniha said:


> Which CPU you have and what's your cooler?Do you have boot errors which this high offset,I found that my windows stuck on loading icon if I have too much -offset so I set it -0.68.


My CPU is a 2700X, in that picture there I fixed 4.2 in 1.43v (My CPU does not have a good chip). Then I want to test the PBO in manual mode so I do not work with a high core, but since I do not work with heavy loads, the temperature stays calm. I have no freezing, no problems in initiation. This image setting is 100% stable for me. My cooler is a Corsair H110i.


----------



## GamesBRs

eXteR said:


> And custom PBO mode is back, so you can put manual values to tune it.
> 
> I have 2 profiles (250, 114, 160) goes up to 1.3v on load and 4150mhz on games.
> 
> The other is (200, 110, 150) for daily using, 4100 max gaming and 1.25v (4 less degrees).
> 
> Llc on level 5 and Offset voltage on cpu -0,1v


Thank you for reminding me, I had forgotten about this PBO pickup. I will do some tests and then share the result.


----------



## Senniha

GamesBRs said:


> Senniha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which CPU you have and what's your cooler?Do you have boot errors which this high offset,I found that my windows stuck on loading icon if I have too much -offset so I set it -0.68.
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU is a 2700X, in that picture there I fixed 4.2 in 1.43v (My CPU does not have a good chip). Then I want to test the PBO in manual
> mode so I do not work with a high core, but since I do not work with heavy loads, the temperature stays calm. I have no freezing, no problems in initiation. This image setting is 100% stable for me. My cooler is a Corsair H110i.
Click to expand...


Ok,that tou.Can you explain fast those 3 option value limits.I would also want to limit in 4100 as my cooler is cryoring H7 and I'm sitting at 4050 and below as my temps goes above 63c in games.With artic liquid 240 I could keep it at 50c.


----------



## GamesBRs

Senniha said:


> Ok,that tou.Can you explain fast those 3 option value limits.I would also want to limit in 4100 as my cooler is cryoring H7 and I'm sitting at 4050 and below as my temps goes above 63c in games.With artic liquid 240 I could keep it at 50c.


Look, I did not really like PBO because I can not get the processor to get 4.2Ghz on average. (Even in this new Bios). Being that I can in fixed amount.


----------



## perfect24

I,m on 5.53L betabios JC

if I activate the xmp profile my ram does not change to 3200 mhz .... it remains at 2400.

With the 5.10 officer this did not happen to me.

How can I downgrade to version 5.10 from the 5.53L JC betabios

Should I wait for a new version of bios to solve this error?

for now I carry all stock.

Thank you.


----------



## polkfan

When will Asrock put the X370 Taichi bios for the 3000 series ryzen chips up? I want to get the 3700X to replace my 2700X


----------



## Ray666

perfect24 said:


> I,m on 5.53L betabios JC
> 
> if I activate the xmp profile my ram does not change to 3200 mhz .... it remains at 2400.
> 
> With the 5.10 officer this did not happen to me.
> 
> How can I downgrade to version 5.10 from the 5.53L JC betabios
> 
> Should I wait for a new version of bios to solve this error?
> 
> for now I carry all stock.
> 
> Thank you.


https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php?lid=dGlkPSZ0aGVtYV9pZD0mYWN0PQ==

Go to ASRock Mainboards->X370 Taichi BIOS


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> When will Asrock put the X370 Taichi bios for the 3000 series ryzen chips up? I want to get the 3700X to replace my 2700X



5.51 and 5.53 betas already support 3000 series with AGESA 1.0.0.1


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> 5.51 and 5.53 betas already support 3000 series with AGESA 1.0.0.1


I can't find it on their site? 

All i see is this down below also i updated Amd's newest chipset driver and i'm on Windows 10 May update i notice the latest chipset driver no longer includes Amd Balance.


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> I can't find it on their site?
> 
> All i see is this down below also i updated Amd's newest chipset driver and i'm on Windows 10 May update i notice the latest chipset driver no longer includes Amd Balance.



It's here.


Scroll down to the drop-down list and you'll find 5.53 BIOS there.


----------



## perfect24

*perfect24*



Ray666 said:


> https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php?lid=dGlkPSZ0aGVtYV9pZD0mYWN0PQ==
> 
> Go to ASRock Mainboards->X370 Taichi BIOS


Hi,


I downloaded the file x370taichi5.10win.zip, I run "asrom.exe" and it shows me this message: "minimum Bios version requiered! please update your BIOS to version P4.40"

I'm at 5.53L as I said, I guess I either do not know how to execute the process or something I'm doing wrong ....

If you could clarify me a bit. Thanks


----------



## perfect24

polkfan said:


> I can't find it on their site?
> 
> All i see is this down below also i updated Amd's newest chipset driver and i'm on Windows 10 May update i notice the latest chipset driver no longer includes Amd Balance.


I've been reading and I think the ryzen balanced plan is no longer necessary with the new version of windows 1903.

Leaving the windows plan in balanced would be enough.


----------



## Ray666

perfect24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I downloaded the file x370taichi5.10win.zip, I run "asrom.exe" and it shows me this message: "minimum Bios version requiered! please update your BIOS to version P4.40"
> 
> I'm at 5.53L as I said, I guess I either do not know how to execute the process or something I'm doing wrong ....
> 
> If you could clarify me a bit. Thanks


Downgrading from the new Agesa Bios normally is not possible, but with this windows flash tool it can be done.

There is an ini file asrom.ini
Goto this section
[X370 Taichi]
BiosVersion=P4.40
and change to P5.10

Here is also a video from JZ explaining the downgrade problem (it is for the X370 "Professional Gaming", just do the same for the "Taichi")


----------



## perfect24

Ray666 said:


> Downgrading from the new Agesa Bios normally is not possible, but with this windows flash tool it can be done.
> 
> There is an ini file asrom.ini
> Goto this section
> [X370 Taichi]
> BiosVersion=P4.40
> and change to P5.10
> 
> Here is also a video from JZ explaining the downgrade problem (it is for the X370 "Professional Gaming", just do the same for the "Taichi")
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybj3XkteX9k&feature=youtu.be


Thank you so much for your help. 

Finally one of my ram flare modules x is broken ....

The strange thing is that the system detected it ... but it has been puncturing that modulol only and the equipment does not start.

even after downgrading the bios to 5.10


----------



## polkfan

Just hoping in a few days Asrock puts these bios's on their site even if its their beta just enough to boot and run games and stuff doesn't even have to be 100% stable at first


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Just hoping in a few days Asrock puts these bios's on their site even if its their beta just enough to boot and run games and stuff doesn't even have to be 100% stable at first



Why does it have to be up on ASRock website?
5.53 seems pretty good so far.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Been trying the 5.53 for a couple of days...seems solid.

The only "problem" is that it's AGESA 1.0.0.1, when MSI etc. have already published beta BIOSs with 1.0.0.3 and there is a rumored 1.0.0.6 that should be available in less than a week, for full support of R3xxx.

I'm not sure that ASRock can deliver all these updates for all their products in such a short notice.


----------



## Struzzin

garych said:


> Why does it have to be up on ASRock website?
> 5.53 seems pretty good so far.


I agree the 5.53 BIOS is working great.


----------



## polkfan

perfect24 said:


> I've been reading and I think the ryzen balanced plan is no longer necessary with the new version of windows 1903.
> 
> Leaving the windows plan in balanced would be enough.


To be honest with the latest chipset driver and windows 10 1903 my PC feels more snappy but it's probably just me


----------



## comfarol

garych said:


> It's here.
> 
> 
> Scroll down to the drop-down list and you'll find 5.53 BIOS there.


I can't see it. There's no drop down at the bottom of that page.


----------



## Ray666

comfarol said:


> I can't see it. There's no drop down at the bottom of that page.


Use this link:
https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1561971977&sw=

Or navigate by yourself:
https://shop.jzelectronic.de/


----------



## garych

comfarol said:


> I can't see it. There's no drop down at the bottom of that page.



The link to this page always changes when some update is added.
So, as posted above, try navigating yourself around


----------



## LongRod

Flashed the 5.25 bios from jzelectronic for my fatality prof gaming, and honestly this is one of the best bioses I've used on this 1800x, it just seems to work perfectly.

Only qualm I have with it is that the temperature monitoring for the CPU temp to ramp up fan speed only monitors cpu or mobo temp sensor, not tctrl or tdie so it's horrifically inaccurate at ramping up fan speeds.

Guess I can control that with some software in windows for now but if they can fix that, that'd be amazing lmao.


----------



## The Sandman

I'm not a regular in this thread and I'm not sure if this has been covered/posted here yet, but for those interested in upgrading to the 3000 series this may help ease your mind a bit if considering the 12c or 16c... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VxdCR9daIVNyMatydkpFA/htmlview?sle=true#gid=0


Also wanted to share many of us on the C6H have been running windows High Performance Power Plan with "minimum processor state" set to less than 50% (20% for me) without issue.
Both voltage and freq act normal.


----------



## garych

LongRod said:


> Flashed the 5.25 bios from jzelectronic for my fatality prof gaming, and honestly this is one of the best bioses I've used on this 1800x, it just seems to work perfectly.
> 
> Only qualm I have with it is that the temperature monitoring for the CPU temp to ramp up fan speed only monitors cpu or mobo temp sensor, not tctrl or tdie so it's horrifically inaccurate at ramping up fan speeds.
> 
> Guess I can control that with some software in windows for now but if they can fix that, that'd be amazing lmao.


What I've noticed from how fan reacts to temperature on 5.50, 5.51 and 5.53 BIOSes for Taichi is that "Monitor CPU" option is using Tctrl temperature now instead of temperature at socket by motherboard.


----------



## garych

The Sandman said:


> I'm not a regular in this thread and I'm not sure if this has been covered/posted here yet, but for those interested in upgrading to the 3000 series this may help ease your mind a bit if considering the 12c or 16c... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VxdCR9daIVNyMatydkpFA/htmlview?sle=true#gid=0
> 
> 
> Also wanted to share many of us on the C6H have been running windows High Performance Power Plan with "minimum processor state" set to less than 50% (20% for me) without issue.
> Both voltage and freq act normal.


I'm pretty sure I'll be able to throw any AM4 CPU at this Taichi and it will handle it great with heavy OC.


----------



## flearider

that's a fact up to 16c on the 370 no problem .. looks like the wifes getting my old 1700 and a cheap board ...


----------



## polkfan

I think that is why we all went with this board we all knew that this board had killer VRM that's why i bought it was the best for the money in terms of VRM quality back at release. 

If only Asrock did a slightly better job at bios updates they need to improve on that if so they would simply be the best. If i had to get a new board I would still get a Taichi cause of the build quality.


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> I think that is why we all went with this board we all knew that this board had killer VRM that's why i bought it was the best for the money in terms of VRM quality back at release.
> 
> If only Asrock did a slightly better job at bios updates they need to improve on that if so they would simply be the best. If i had to get a new board I would still get a Taichi cause of the build quality.


Believe me, Asrock is great with performance on their bios. 

Yes, asus releases bios too often, but is worthless. Too many options that does nothing.

I cant match the performance that i have on the taichi with a CH6 Extreme. Cant event do my 3466 CL14 fast profile on that mobo. 

I miss the taichi.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/28007304-post40848.html


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Believe me, Asrock is great with performance on their bios.
> 
> Yes, asus releases bios too often, but is worthless. Too many options that does nothing.
> 
> I cant match the performance that i have on the taichi with a CH6 Extreme. Cant event do my 3466 CL14 fast profile on that mobo.
> 
> I miss the taichi.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28007304-post40848.html


I have seen you complaining on ASUS thread, but I really miss complete PBO configs on our board compared to ASUS.


----------



## LongRod

garych said:


> What I've noticed from how fan reacts to temperature on 5.50, 5.51 and 5.53 BIOSes for Taichi is that "Monitor CPU" option is using Tctrl temperature now instead of temperature at socket by motherboard.


Really? Guess I'll have to test that out later and see if that's also the case on this board.


----------



## garych

LongRod said:


> Really? Guess I'll have to test that out later and see if that's also the case on this board.



Ye, I've noticed that right away, I actually used the previous version of "Monitor CPU" because I prefer the smoothness of fans ramping up .
And with the same settings on new BIOS my fans started to go to 100% almost instantly when I run benchmark, my threshold for 100% on "Monitor CPU" was set to ~55℃ because I know it won't get as hot as Tctrl.
Socket temp was showing 45℃, Tctrl was already close to 60℃ and fans at 100% when they should be at 50-60% with 45℃ on socket.


I've already adjusted the fans to work smoothly with Tctrl, but I would like to have the option I prefer back, 'cause options never hurt anybody.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

My Bank-account is ready. Going for the 3700X at first, then the 16-Core once it comes out. Cant wait for pre-orders to be up. At this point though looks like ima have to wait for release to order.


----------



## eXteR

numlock66 said:


> I have seen you complaining on ASUS thread, but I really miss complete PBO configs on our board compared to ASUS.


PBO custom settings are back on bios L5.53 beta.


----------



## polkfan

It's up on Asrocks site now 5.6 for support for Ryzen 3000

https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


----------



## smeroni68

polkfan said:


> It's up on Asrocks site now 5.6 for support for Ryzen 3000
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


Can someone report if official 5.60 include the same fixes as 5.53 has?
Thanks guys.

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Struzzin

smeroni68 said:


> Can someone report if official 5.60 include the same fixes as 5.53 has?
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


I asked my guy at ASRock if he says I will let you know. 
I wanted to know also because L5.53 is working so good I hate to change.


----------



## garych

Struzzin said:


> I asked my guy at ASRock if he says I will let you know.
> I wanted to know also because L5.53 is working so good I hate to change.



They're definitely not removing stuff, so hopefully it's better, gonna flash now.


----------



## eXteR

Struzzin said:


> I asked my guy at ASRock if he says I will let you know.
> I wanted to know also because L5.53 is working so good I hate to change.


Updated to 5.60

PBO Manual is still present and working fine.

Saved profile also working, but it's better to disable XFR config, save bios, and config again because some numbers on TDC and EDC where wrong.


----------



## garych

eXteR said:


> Updated to 5.60
> 
> PBO Manual is still present and working fine.
> 
> Saved profile also working, but it's better to disable XFR config, save bios, and config again because some numbers on TDC and EDC where wrong.



The profile I saved to my thumb drive from 5.53 didn't show up when I tried to apply it on 5.60.
Also getting ~1-2% lower Cinebench with same settings.


*Edit: *But, in 5.53 when I tried to run TestMem5 it will throw a bunch of errors on startup and won't work. On 5.60 it works fine.


----------



## iNeri

eXteR said:


> Updated to 5.60
> 
> PBO Manual is still present and working fine.
> 
> Saved profile also working, but it's better to disable XFR config, save bios, and config again because some numbers on TDC and EDC where wrong.


Oh man, i miss so much my Taichi 

Good news.


----------



## LRG5

Ready for Ryzen 7 3800x


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> Oh man, i miss so much my Taichi
> 
> Good news.


If i was you i have waited for x570. Or i have bought an x470.


----------



## LRG5

I have both X370 and x470 running Ryzen 7 2700x


----------



## numlock66

LRG5 said:


> I have both X370 and x470 running Ryzen 7 2700x


Taichi? What the deference on PBO menu between the two boards? I mean X470 has scalar and termal controls opitions? if you could bring some screens of UEFI comparing one and another! Thanks in advance.

On latest UEFI of course.


----------



## christoph

LRG5 said:


> Ready for Ryzen 7 3800x



3800x? up until now what is the highest cpu that's going to supports this board?


----------



## Struzzin

garych said:


> They're definitely not removing stuff, so hopefully it's better, gonna flash now.


Yes flashed earlier and let it sit while I was working. 

5.60 working great so far !


----------



## jrcbandit

Sweet, going to try the new Bios. I wonder which Ryzen processor will be best for gaming and overclocking? I don't really have a need for 12 or 16 cores, but will the 3700x (or 3800x) be a big enough upgrade over a 2700x to be worth it? Although who knows how well a Taichi X370 will run the 3900x or 3950x.


----------



## numlock66

christoph said:


> 3800x? up until now what is the highest cpu that's going to supports this board?





jrcbandit said:


> Sweet, going to try the new Bios. I wonder which Ryzen processor will be best for gaming and overclocking? I don't really have a need for 12 or 16 cores, but will the 3700x (or 3800x) be a big enough upgrade over a 2700x to be worth it? Although who knows how well a Taichi X370 will run the 3900x or 3950x.


Take a look here: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...os_share_flow_optimization&utm_term=control_2
And Here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...TJFqqVxdCR9daIVNyMatydkpFA/edit#gid=639584818


----------



## numlock66

Struzzin said:


> Yes flashed earlier and let it sit while I was working.
> 
> 5.60 working great so far !


What it is become clear to me is that many advanced overclock configs are deliberated remove from this board to force we buy a new board, X370 taichi has VRM to support even 16 cores CPU with overclock but with no BIOS support is very difficult. They also have build security mechanism to avoid the community build/patch the UEFI. THIS IS DISAPPOINTING.


----------



## christoph

numlock66 said:


> Take a look here: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...os_share_flow_optimization&utm_term=control_2
> And Here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...TJFqqVxdCR9daIVNyMatydkpFA/edit#gid=639584818



thank you


----------



## christoph

numlock66 said:


> What it is become clear to me is that many advanced overclock configs are deliberated remove from this board to force we buy a new board, X370 taichi has VRM to support even 16 cores CPU with overclock but with no BIOS support is very difficult. They also have build security mechanism to avoid the community build/patch the UEFI. THIS IS DISAPPOINTING.



so no PCIe 4.0?


----------



## numlock66

christoph said:


> so no PCIe 4.0?


Not only PCIe 4.0, but included.


----------



## Spectre73

No PCI 4.0 support is an AMD thing, AsRock has nothing to do with it.


----------



## smeroni68

Spectre73 said:


> No PCI 4.0 support is an AMD thing, AsRock has nothing to do with it.


That's not completely true. New standard require probably a revision of the pcb layout and path of lanes.
So what's the reason for the producer to enable it and risk bad working way?
What's also a good reason to give for free a feature of new X570 on an older mobo?
Producer rule is to give the support for new gen ryzen but with some limitations. They need to sell new products for their survival... This is valid for AMD as for all producers as Asrock.

My 2 cents.

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## garych

smeroni68 said:


> That's not completely true. New standard require probably a revision of the pcb layout and path of lanes.
> So what's the reason for the producer to enable it and risk bad working way?
> What's also a good reason to give for free a feature of new X570 on an older mobo?
> Producer rule is to give the support for new gen ryzen but with some limitations. They need to sell new products for their survival... This is valid for AMD as for all producers as Asrock.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


Yeah, I don't really care about PCIe 4.0 on X370 and don't expect it to come anytime.
I just hope that AMD and motherboard manufacturers will stick to the promise of supporting AM4 through 2020 and keep releasing new BIOS versions for x370.


----------



## smeroni68

garych said:


> Yeah, I don't really care about PCIe 4.0 on X370 and don't expect it to come anytime.
> I just hope that AMD and motherboard manufacturers will stick to the promise of supporting AM4 through 2020 and keep releasing new BIOS versions for x370.


That is what they will do (probably)...

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Struzzin

numlock66 said:


> What it is become clear to me is that many advanced overclock configs are deliberated remove from this board to force we buy a new board, X370 taichi has VRM to support even 16 cores CPU with overclock but with no BIOS support is very difficult. They also have build security mechanism to avoid the community build/patch the UEFI. THIS IS DISAPPOINTING.


I agree its odd because its going to push some people away from ASRock. 

Another thing is that I had the Hard Freeze crash today 5 minutes after starting my PC. 
So the beta BIOS is more stable than 5.60 at least for first gen Ryzen (for me anyway). 
I was on L5.53 BIOS since it came out and had no crashes. 
So tired of those Hard Freeze I am going to put L5.53 back on !


----------



## christoph

Struzzin said:


> I agree its odd because its going to push some people away from ASRock.
> 
> Another thing is that I had the Hard Freeze crash today 5 minutes after starting my PC.
> So the beta BIOS is more stable than 5.60 at least for first gen Ryzen (for me anyway).
> I was on L5.53 BIOS since it came out and had no crashes.
> So tired of those Hard Freeze I am going to put L5.53 back on !



did you use L5.53 with cpu OC and RAM? 

what about P-states?


----------



## Struzzin

christoph said:


> did you use L5.53 with cpu OC and RAM?
> 
> what about P-states?


Yes I have my CPU all core 3400 V 1.12500
RAM is 3200 XMP V 1.370
Cool n Quiet / P states all Disabled. 

Just got all my setting back in on L5.53.
I did boot up for a while with no settings touched at all (on L5.53 BIOS) so not sure if that helps. 
All the BIOS info matched I wrote down on 5.60 and Beta L.5.53 not exactly sure what they did : > 

AGESA-1.0.0.1
PSP Bootloader-0.9.0.6B
Secure OS- Same as PSP BL
ABL-19022530
APCB-0031
APOB-0013
Ucode-8001138
SMU-.0.25.84.0
DXIO-25.218
Promonotory-180809400180


----------



## numlock66

Struzzin said:


> Yes I have my CPU all core 3400 V 1.12500
> RAM is 3200 XMP V 1.370
> Cool n Quiet / P states all Disabled.
> 
> Just got all my setting back in on L5.53.
> I did boot up for a while with no settings touched at all (on L5.53 BIOS) so not sure if that helps.
> All the BIOS info matched I wrote down on 5.60 and Beta L.5.53 not exactly sure what they did : >
> 
> AGESA-1.0.0.1
> PSP Bootloader-0.9.0.6B
> Secure OS- Same as PSP BL
> ABL-19022530
> APCB-0031
> APOB-0013
> Ucode-8001138
> SMU-.0.25.84.0
> DXIO-25.218
> Promonotory-180809400180


Crashing with 00 code away means an bad overclock (CPU or MEMORY) for me. Did you made expenses tests to ensure stability? I think is that you problem. 
Use Kahu RAMTest, AIDA, and Prime95 on Blend an Small FFTs to ensure stability.

Why are you setting 3400mhz on all core ? just leave on automatic, cause 3400 is the base clocks of you CPU, with boosts to 3800.


----------



## garych

Struzzin said:


> I agree its odd because its going to push some people away from ASRock.
> 
> Another thing is that I had the Hard Freeze crash today 5 minutes after starting my PC.
> So the beta BIOS is more stable than 5.60 at least for first gen Ryzen (for me anyway).
> I was on L5.53 BIOS since it came out and had no crashes.
> So tired of those Hard Freeze I am going to put L5.53 back on !


My guess is that you weren't stable on 5.53 either, but it only happened to show in 5.60.
Run stability tests on 5.53 as suggested above.


*EDIT: *Since you're back on 5.53, can you please try to run TestMem5 and see if it will throw a bunch of errors when you open it. Here's link http://testmem.tz.ru/tm5.rar .


----------



## LRG5

Both running well (x370 W/5.60 and x470 w/3.43 )


----------



## Anasevia

LRG5 said:


> Both running well (x370 W/5.60 and x470 w/3.43 )


Give it a day and see if still then. It's easy to dial in 3466 and 3600 with b-die and have it boot for a while, the trouble with this motherboard is after 1-3 reboots something happens with its training and the thing idle/cold bluescreens like mad [this is after validating for 2-3+ hours with 5-6 memtest clients]. 

The worse thing imho is this motherboard becomes less stable with more soc/DDR voltage, so I am stuck with 1.38v DDR and 1.05 for the SOC, everything beyond that accelerates the idle instability.


----------



## LRG5

Overclocking a little and using it for daily driver. But I did test for stability to.


----------



## Discovery

Only had this board for a week, This is my first Ryzen system. been on Intel for the past few years. The board came with 4.80 bios, seem stable enough at stock clocks, and corsair 2x8 3000 kit. I tried over clocking but the stock 2600X cooler is absolute crap. I could never get the clocks past max boost. if I upped the mem voltage it would test at 3066 but nothing after that.
I just flashed 5.53 a few days ago and loaded defaults and set the XMP and the system runs fine, ran cinabench and went from 2929 to 2944 with no tweaks. just got the amd heat pipecooler will try that and see how the clocks do. water is on the way but not sure this 2600X has anything to give up.


----------



## Struzzin

numlock66 said:


> Crashing with 00 code away means an bad overclock (CPU or MEMORY) for me. Did you made expenses tests to ensure stability? I think is that you problem.
> Use Kahu RAMTest, AIDA, and Prime95 on Blend an Small FFTs to ensure stability.
> 
> Why are you setting 3400mhz on all core ? just leave on automatic, cause 3400 is the base clocks of you CPU, with boosts to 3800.


Running some tests now I will see if anything is showing bad. 
I disabled core boost so its just 3400 all the time. 
If its anything its Memory I should have played with settings more. 
I am going to get a new Ryzen on the 7th maybe I will play on this board with it before I get X570.


----------



## Struzzin

garych said:


> My guess is that you weren't stable on 5.53 either, but it only happened to show in 5.60.
> Run stability tests on 5.53 as suggested above.
> *EDIT: *Since you're back on 5.53, can you please try to run TestMem5 and see if it will throw a bunch of errors when you open it. Here's link http://testmem.tz.ru/tm5.rar .


Running right now I am P95 then I will run Memory tests.


----------



## Spectre73

Is anyone else seeing some new http network adapter entry in the 5.60 UEFI? What does it mean. Can I disable it?


----------



## 5hogun

5.50 and 5.60 are so weird for me. Every time I try to put an NVME SSD into the 2nd slot, it'll refuse to boot and it'll give a 0d code right after the post screen. The moment I remove the 2nd NVME drive, it boots with no issues... I've reverted to 5.10 from 5.50 and it fixed the issue. Was on 5.10 before moving up and I never had this issue...


----------



## numlock66

5hogun said:


> 5.50 and 5.60 are so weird for me. Every time I try to put an NVME SSD into the 2nd slot, it'll refuse to boot and it'll give a 0d code right after the post screen. The moment I remove the 2nd NVME drive, it boots with no issues... I've reverted to 5.10 from 5.50 and it fixed the issue. Was on 5.10 before moving up and I never had this issue...


Report this on JZ forum he is very helpful.
https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/forum.php?act=38364


----------



## LeoMiami

5.60 is working very good on a fresh w10x64 install


----------



## drmrlordx

Hello x370 owners!

I'm still running a 4.8x-series UEFI rev and I'm wondering, what's with ASRock asking you to update all-in-one drivers before updating the UEFI? They have these warnings on all UEFI revs 5.10 and later. Not sure if I even want to update at this point since the system is being decommissioned in favor of x570 in a few days. Family will get this board + CPU (1800x). 5.60 might be nice for them if they ever want to upgrade to a 3700x.


----------



## garych

drmrlordx said:


> Hello x370 owners!
> 
> I'm still running a 4.8x-series UEFI rev and I'm wondering, what's with ASRock asking you to update all-in-one drivers before updating the UEFI? They have these warnings on all UEFI revs 5.10 and later. Not sure if I even want to update at this point since the system is being decommissioned in favor of x570 in a few days. Family will get this board + CPU (1800x). 5.60 might be nice for them if they ever want to upgrade to a 3700x.


 It says "AMD all in 1 with VGA driver" and mentions some "Display recovery SOP" for the case when you update the BIOS with older driver installed, so I think you can assume that it's for those using Ryzen APU's.
And since our board doesn't have onboard graphics output, I think you can also assume that it's just a copy pasted requirement that is not really relevant to us.


----------



## hesee

drmrlordx said:


> Hello x370 owners!
> 
> I'm still running a 4.8x-series UEFI rev and I'm wondering, what's with ASRock asking you to update all-in-one drivers before updating the UEFI? They have these warnings on all UEFI revs 5.10 and later. Not sure if I even want to update at this point since the system is being decommissioned in favor of x570 in a few days. Family will get this board + CPU (1800x). 5.60 might be nice for them if they ever want to upgrade to a 3700x.


I just updated to latest chipset drivers (downloaded directly from amd) and flashed bios without any problems.


----------



## Zonked2

Are there alot of people having issues with random hard crashes? 
This crashing is the only reason I am considering an upgrade to X470/X570 for the next generation Ryzen CPU's.


----------



## Art385

Nah most of the time is unstable OC. Im using this board for nearly a year now and never had an issue with crashes or stability. Now I've upgraded to R5 2600 form 1600x both was OC'ed.


----------



## LongRod

This should be fun lmao, according to 1usmus on the c7h thread, zen 2 won't work perfectly without 1.0.0.3AB.

Guess I'll buy zen 2 in 3 months LMAO.


----------



## thomasck

In anyone upgrading to a 3900X or 3950X? I can't (read I don't want) wait for the 3950X as my actual 1800X is being b**ch and freezing here or there. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

Just checked "Disable/Enable" thing on Intel NIC with 5.60 BIOS and got freezes.
Reflashed it again with most of devices detached and the problem is gone.
I guess clean flashing process is a thing.


----------



## jrcbandit

Is AMD Reddit just full of AMD fanboys or something? They don't understand why I am upset that the new Ryzen processor I was going to buy tomorrow might work like crap because of this terrible AMD policy. Asrock already released a "compatible" 1.0.0.1 Bios that works with the 3000 series, with how slow they are on X370 motherboards it could be weeks or months before we get a decent 1.0.0.3 AGESA Bios and who knows if it will still have manual PBO settings. With the nerfed BIOS settings, a new 3700x or 3800x could perform about the same as my 2700x or just ever so slightly better after spending $330-400 and no relief in sight until Asrock releases a decent Bios update.


----------



## Zonked2

thomasck said:


> In anyone upgrading to a 3900X or 3950X? I can't (read I don't want) wait for the 3950X as my actual 1800X is being b**ch and freezing here or there.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


You and me both, except stable on ancient old bioses for me. 
I will likely get the 3800x, see if it works on this MB.
If it doesn't, I'm going x570.

Though, if you need a 1950x, that is a difficult choice even without a freezing cpu, so I would probably get the 1900x.


----------



## thomasck

Zonked2 said:


> You and me both, except stable on ancient old bioses for me.
> 
> I will likely get the 3800x, see if it works on this MB.
> 
> If it doesn't, I'm going x570.
> 
> 
> 
> Though, if you need a 1950x, that is a difficult choice even without a freezing cpu, so I would probably get the 1900x.



Ancient bioses were better for me in terms of cpu oc, and after 5.xx got better for ram oc and worse for cpu oc. 
I'm still considering that I might need to change motherboard as well, in case ram speed in the taichi wouldn't be great. Pbo and stuff I don't care as I will oc manually as usual. Going with tr now, nah.. And yet, I still pretty sure that I will get the 3900x and then the 3950x + x570 in September if 3900x + x370 don't turn good. 

Going to Brazil in October, I can sell the 1800x and the 3900x there pretty easily. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anasevia

jrcbandit said:


> Is AMD Reddit just full of AMD fanboys or something? They don't understand why I am upset that the new Ryzen processor I was going to buy tomorrow might work like crap because of this terrible AMD policy. Asrock already released a "compatible" 1.0.0.1 Bios that works with the 3000 series, with how slow they are on X370 motherboards it could be weeks or months before we get a decent 1.0.0.3 AGESA Bios and who knows if it will still have manual PBO settings. With the nerfed BIOS settings, a new 3700x or 3800x could perform about the same as my 2700x or just ever so slightly better after spending $330-400 and no relief in sight until Asrock releases a decent Bios update.


Are you trying to PR asrock or something, there is no a chance in a million years Asrock were not acutely aware of this beforehand. If we don't get proper bios support for our gen1 and gen2 Asrock motherboards; that is solely Asrock's fault.


----------



## jrcbandit

Anasevia said:


> Are you trying to PR asrock or something, there is no a chance in a million years Asrock were not acutely aware of this beforehand. If we don't get proper bios support for our gen1 and gen2 Asrock motherboards; that is solely Asrock's fault.


Nope, but it seems a pretty idiotic policy to intentionally release AGESA that reduces performance of your new 3000 processors in fear of leakers. Especially since motherboard manufacturers aren't going to spend much resources supporting X370 motherboards as they aren't even for sale anymore unlike x470 that are being kept around as a cheaper alternative to X570 series. Therefore, you can have companies like Asrock release a Bios for X370 motherboards that technically work with 3000 series processors and they might not bother releasing the updated AGESA for quite awhile as X370 boards are a low priority. Look at Asrock's record in the past for X370 updates, we haven't even been able to manually edit PBO since a Feb-March 2018 BIOS I believe until 5.60 (and the beta right before 5.60).


----------



## Struzzin

So I'm on 5.53 and did testing : 

P95 ran all day yesterday - Everything good
Ran 2 different Memory test today - Everything good

I am just going to stay on this BIOS>


----------



## polkfan

Well with 5.6 loaded i left on XMP and my system boots and runs chrome i guess at 3600mhz with 15 timings on this B-DIE kit I think memory support is better but it still all depends on your IMC i really can't wait to see what X370 vs X470 and vs X570 in terms of overclocking on the latest CPU's(getting a 3700X so i can care less about not being 100% stable to then)


Gonna play some games if it crashed i'll add voltage lol or lower the speed.


----------



## Zonked2

thomasck said:


> Ancient bioses were better for me in terms of cpu oc, and after 5.xx got better for ram oc and worse for cpu oc.
> I'm still considering that I might need to change motherboard as well, in case ram speed in the taichi wouldn't be great. Pbo and stuff I don't care as I will oc manually as usual. Going with tr now, nah.. And yet, I still pretty sure that I will get the 3900x and then the 3950x + x570 in September if 3900x + x370 don't turn good.
> 
> Going to Brazil in October, I can sell the 1800x and the 3900x there pretty easily.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Same here, I got all my four cl14 dimms to 3200 after a certain Bios, but then I had stability issues w/ or wo/ OC ram/cpu.
I thought electronics where taxed like crazy in Brazil.

Less than two hours left before everyone rages over bios issues !! 
And then there will be that one guy without issues, FU


----------



## pschorr1123

Saw this in the Asus thread. How long do you guys think it will take Asrock to produce the proper bios for 3000 series CPUs? 

In the OCUK forum I saw a user posted 3600X results but said they couldn't get the memory past 2133 even though they were stable @ 3466 cl14 with 2700x on same Asus motherboard.......

" I have to break some rules and reassure you. Artificial restriction is present due to NDA. To fully use Zen 2 you need 1.0.0.3AB
Stand#1 Ryzen Threadripper 2990WX + Liqtech 240 * MSI MEG X399 CREATION * G.Skill [email protected] * Sapphire Vega 64 NITRO+ * Corsair HX750i * Samsung 960 PRO * Benq BL3201PT
Stand#2 Ryzen 2700X + NZXT Kraken x62 * MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC * G.Skill [email protected] * MSI GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X * Corsair HX750i * Samsung 970 PRO
DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.5.1 by me + TM 5 0.12 1usmus config v3 (memory test)
How to update BIOS correctly + Unlocked AMD_CBS for Ryzen motherboard
Last edited by 1usmus; 07-06-2019 at 10:20 AM."


edit: source post: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...og-crosshair-vii-overclocking-thread-676.html


----------



## Art385

Ithardware from Poland tested R5 3600 on GB X370 board and manage 2666 MHz on RAM. Probably you can get even more from ram but there were couple more weird problems like PBO causing dips in performance regardless of cpu clock therefor you need to turn it off. IF divider is also broken anything other then 1:1 = no post and using Auto = lower performance. I will just wait with my R5 2600 to next month before upgrading to 3700x


----------



## thomasck

Zonked2 said:


> Same here, I got all my four cl14 dimms to 3200 after a certain Bios, but then I had stability issues w/ or wo/ OC ram/cpu.
> 
> I thought electronics where taxed like crazy in Brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> Less than two hours left before everyone rages over bios issues !!
> 
> And then there will be that one guy without issues, FU


Was very boring at work now so then I purchased the 3900X lol, let's see, of is a non-go with the taichi x370 I will get a new board and that's it. Just cause my 1800x is pretty unstable now somehow, bios, degradation or whatever it is. Yes, hardware stuff is very taxed in there but I'll take the CPUs with me, so I can sell in there to friends or any other people. I have Brazilian citizenship which makes things easier in the customs, if I go into it.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrcbandit

Art385 said:


> Ithardware from Poland tested R5 3600 on GB X370 board and manage 2666 MHz on RAM. Probably you can get even more from ram but there were couple more weird problems like PBO causing dips in performance regardless of cpu clock therefor you need to turn it off. IF divider is also broken anything other then 1:1 = no post and using Auto = lower performance. I will just wait with my R5 2600 to next month before upgrading to 3700x


And people were downvoting me on Reddit for complaining about these **** Bioses AMD required released first because GOD FORBID some people got their CPU early and put some self run benchmarks out on the internet. Well it is launch date without any fixed BIOS in sight and everyone with a X370 board is screwed.


----------



## LongRod

jrcbandit said:


> And people were downvoting me on Reddit for complaining about these **** Bioses AMD required released first because GOD FORBID some people got their CPU early and put some self run benchmarks out on the internet. Well it is launch date without any fixed BIOS in sight and everyone with a X370 board is screwed.


Yep memory overclock isn't working for me at all with a 3700x, but funny part is that the system feels faster than ever, even compared to a 1800x @ 4ghz with 3200 cl14 memory.

Can't wait for whenever asrock gets off their ass and releases a 1.0.0.3AB bios.


----------



## iNeri

hi guys, im back.

I have my new replacement Taichi now and i could not be more happy. 

I have dialed my old RAM setup and run all ok:

3466 CR 1t GD disabled no problem.










A little more of tweaking:










Tomorrow i will be hunting an 3700x I now our current bios still dont have all the potencial unleashed but still i wanna test it


----------



## Unoid

Who's using this board or fatal1ty professional with a ryzen 3000 cpu?


----------



## LongRod

I am, seems to be working fine right now (using the asrock chipset drivers over the ones on AMD's website right now, seem to be causing some system issues for me) other than memory overclocking just not working (but that was expected on 1.0.0.1 combopi).


----------



## fcchin

thomasck said:


> In anyone upgrading to a 3900X or 3950X? I can't (read I don't want) wait for the 3950X as my actual 1800X is being b**ch and freezing here or there.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I was going to give up this board, until I saw ability to handle 16 cores 32 threads, hence am keeping it till last gen of the CPU that this board can support and then upgrade and see how true this super board can hold out ......... may be 10 years later I report back this curiosity  hahahaha, but would need PCIE-4 for faster NVMEe though..... if without then very tough to hold for the future. GPU not so important to me.


----------



## garych

fcchin said:


> I was going to give up this board, until I saw ability to handle 16 cores 32 threads


How could you even doubt our beautiful Taichi with 12 40A VCore phases...


----------



## Drejfus

I just ordered 3900x and i will test it with our Taichi and FlareX 3200 Cl14 4x8GB


----------



## LeoMiami

Drejfus said:


> I just ordered 3900x and i will test it with our Taichi and FlareX 3200 Cl14 4x8GB



i will read qhat you manage to achieve!


----------



## Unoid

Drejfus said:


> I just ordered 3900x and i will test it with our Taichi and FlareX 3200 Cl14 4x8GB


Can you try overclocking your ram to 3600 @ cas 16 or 17?


----------



## Unoid

How long until we get an updated BIOS with the boost fixes everyone's talking about?


----------



## Spectre73

Unoid said:


> How long until we get an updated BIOS with the boost fixes everyone's talking about?


If at all, the x4xx boards and x5xx boards will of course be first. I would not be surprised if x3xx will be left in the dust....


----------



## Unoid

Spectre73 said:


> If at all, the x4xx boards and x5xx boards will of course be first. I would not be surprised if x3xx will be left in the dust....


That would be really disappointing, buying a $300 motherboard with promised support for future CPU's


----------



## LongRod

Unoid said:


> That would be really disappointing, buying a $300 motherboard with promised support for future CPU's


It also wouldn't surprise me at all if we didn't get a proper bios.

Using the 3700x on 5.30 for the fatality professional gaming right now, and honestly I can't tell if this BIOS is complete ass or the chipset drivers are. Reverted back to an older driver and pulled my navi GPU out and put vega back in, and the system just randomly crashes (even though it seems to pass a stress test just fine).

I'm not sure if this is because asrock used an older AGESA with issues, or if AMD ****ed something up on the chipset drivers, or something, who the hell knows but it's frustrating.


----------



## Nelius

iNeri said:


> hi guys, im back.
> 
> I have my new replacement Taichi now and i could not be more happy.
> 
> I have dialed my old RAM setup and run all ok:
> …



Nice ! Why did you get your Taichi replaced ?


----------



## Senniha

Spectre73 said:


> Unoid said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long until we get an updated BIOS with the boost fixes everyone's talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> If at all, the x4xx boards and x5xx boards will of course be first. I would not be surprised if x3xx will be left in the dust....
Click to expand...

Not quite true,in every new release is on spot.The sure thing is that their BIOS are more reliable than Asus.


----------



## iNeri

Nelius said:


> Nice ! Why did you get your Taichi replaced ?


I short circuit the board at the M2 lanes with an M2 metal heatsink xDDD

BTW guys, look what i found:


----------



## polkfan

Please everyone who is getting 3000 series chips for the love of god please update and comment and benchmark the crap out of the chips and post results here i'll be getting the 3700X as soon as i can find one at MSRP. Edit i prefer people who own this exact board, i'm sure most do as this is the Asrock X370 Taichi thread!

Currently on 2700X stock on a H150i so i know a 3700X would get low temps and be a small upgrade. 

Also own Samsung B-die 3600mhz single rank memory at 15 timings currently have it at those settings with my 2700X with the latest bios i know its not memtest stable(didn't even bother testing as i'm getting a 3700X) but playing fallout 4 for over an hour and not 1 crash


----------



## garych

iNeri said:


> I short circuit the board at the M2 lanes with an M2 metal heatsink xDDD
> 
> BTW guys, look what i found:



Wow, a FORD


----------



## thomasck

polkfan said:


> Please everyone who is getting 3000 series chips for the love of god please update and comment and benchmark the crap out of the chips and post results here i'll be getting the 3700X as soon as i can find one at MSRP. Edit i prefer people who own this exact board, i'm sure most do as this is the Asrock X370 Taichi thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on 2700X stock on a H150i so i know a 3700X would get low temps and be a small upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Also own Samsung B-die 3600mhz single rank memory at 15 timings currently have it at those settings with my 2700X with the latest bios i know its not memtest stable(didn't even bother testing as i'm getting a 3700X) but playing fallout 4 for over an hour and not 1 crash


That is the 1st thing I was going to do, as we've been here in this thread for so long sharing information, successes, and failures 
But looks like I was not fast enough and my order went to the second batch, so I'm waiting.. 
I even took wed/thursday off just to mess with it 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> That is the 1st thing I was going to do, as we've been here in this thread for so long sharing information, successes, and failures
> But looks like I was not fast enough and my order went to the second batch, so I'm waiting..
> I even took wed/thursday off just to mess with it
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


+1

Let me get home and I will run some test 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## danisflying

Hey guys, haven't posted much on this website but I've been lurking this thread ever since the x370 taichi was released. Got my 3900x delivered this morning and thought I would just warn you guys that the BIOS (5.60) is currently nerfed like others were speculating. So far I have been completely unable to get my CL14 Bdie to run at 3200mhz, I've tried loosening timings and increasing SOC voltage to no success, trying to simply enable XMP will result in freezing every few seconds and eventually BSOD.

Furthermore the CPU sits at around 4.2ghz even when idle, it basically only changes when it is stressed and actually lowers to around 4.0-4.1ghz under 100% load. Temperatures and voltage are really good though but obviously that is because the chip isn't being utilised fully as of yet. Can't say I am annoyed by this as it is alot of fun testing new hardware. If you are looking for a stable ryzen 3000 chip that allows you to run memory at its rated spec on this board I would certainly wait until asrock release a bios with full compatibility.

I'm going to be playing around with this thing all day and I will let you guys know if I find anything interesting!


----------



## iNeri

danisflying said:


> Hey guys, haven't posted much on this website but I've been lurking this thread ever since the x370 taichi was released. Got my 3900x delivered this morning and thought I would just warn you guys that the BIOS (5.60) is currently nerfed like others were speculating. So far I have been completely unable to get my CL14 Bdie to run at 3200mhz, I've tried loosening timings and increasing SOC voltage to no success, trying to simply enable XMP will result in freezing every few seconds and eventually BSOD.
> 
> Furthermore the CPU sits at around 4.2ghz even when idle, it basically only changes when it is stressed and actually lowers to around 4.0-4.1ghz under 100% load. Temperatures and voltage are really good though but obviously that is because the chip isn't being utilised fully as of yet. Can't say I am annoyed by this as it is alot of fun testing new hardware. If you are looking for a stable ryzen 3000 chip that allows you to run memory at its rated spec on this board I would certainly wait until asrock release a bios with full compatibility.
> 
> I'm going to be playing around with this thing all day and I will let you guys know if I find anything interesting!


No problem here with my 3700x, XMP working great, no issues at all. 

I spend like 3 horus comparing 2700x vs 3700x. Here is the deal. 2700x was at bclk 102 and memory at 3466 CR 1t GS disabled and calculator fast timings. 3700x is stock, only -.05v undervolt and flareX @ XMP all else auto.










AIDA

2700x










3700x










HANDBRAKE x265 video 1 GB

2700x 21 min 1 s










3700x 16 min 26 s










Cinebench R15

2700x










3700x










CINEBENCH R20

2700x @ 102.6 bclk










3700x










Rise of TR 720p very low

2700x










3800x










AC Odissey 720p This game like tigh memory 

2700x










3700x










TIMESPY 

2700x PBO










2700x [email protected]










3700x


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> No problem here with my 3700x, XMP working great, no issues at all.
> 
> I spend like 3 horus comparing 2700x vs 3700x. Here is the deal. 2700x was at bclk 102 and memory at 3466 CR 1t GS disabled and calculator fast timings. 3700x is stock, only -.05v undervolt and flareX @ XMP all else auto.


Let us see how far you can push the memory...
Edit:
take a look: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1728878-ryzen-3000-memory-fabric-x370-x470-x570.html


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> Let us see how far you can push the memory...
> Edit:
> take a look: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1728878-ryzen-3000-memory-fabric-x370-x470-x570.html


of course. Not only memory.

IF to 3733
BCLK to 103
PBO manual

And memory tunning 

LOTS OF FUN ahead


----------



## danisflying

Still have my memory stuck at 2400mhz, (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)
Currently still get huge stuttering every 2-3 secs in just normal use of the OS
If anyone has any suggestions please let me know otherwise I will just continue to look for a solution

EDIT: Able to get my memory going at 3000mhz with a few loosened timings! Getting ever closer to 3200


----------



## flearider

so no problem with the 16-megabyte EEPROMs like msi ? 
my 3700x has been delayed till tom  they have not arrived at store .. 
and the msi story kind of got me worried ..


----------



## jrcbandit

Undervolting with the 2700x was ideal with Taichi to get higher boost, but I am wondering if the same will be true with the 3000 series? 

Also, with PBO and current 5.60 Bios the manual settings were all zeroed out. Where should one start when trying to push PBO once a fixed Bios comes out? From iNeri runs, it looks the 3700x will only go from idling at 4 ghz to 4.2 ghz max with the current bugged 5.60 Bios.


----------



## numlock66

iNeri said:


> of course. Not only memory.
> 
> IF to 3733
> BCLK to 103
> PBO manual
> 
> And memory tunning
> 
> LOTS OF FUN ahead


Another question, take a look on bios if there is pci gen 4!


----------



## LongRod

numlock66 said:


> Another question, take a look on bios if there is pci gen 4!


https://i.imgur.com/usH6s48.png

My 5700XT seems to run in PCIE 4.0 mode.


----------



## LongRod

Another thing I've noticed, this BIOS with any chipset driver (AMD's newest, or the ones on asrock's website) produce an ungodly amount of WHEA errors related to the PCIE root complex, nothing can fix it, happens on multiple GPUs too.

The ones being shown are corrected but... those are a lot.


----------



## danisflying

Hey guys just a few images of my 3900x stats so far running on our favourite x370 Taichi, I am very pleased to report that under 100% load the CPU is lowering voltage to 1.325 as intended with these chips (Maximum safe voltage under load). Currently it is sitting at around 4250Mhz under idle conditions and under 100% load will down clock itself to around 4Ghz. In gaming I typically am seeing around 4.1 - 4.25 Ghz with Bios 5.60. I was able to get the memory stable (Passed Memtest, Intel burn test and Realbench with more to come) at 2933MHz with stock XMP timings on my B-die CL14 3200mhz RAM for which I am currently satisfied with. Honestly if asrock is able to bring out a revision to fix issues with boost clocks being on the lower side and improve memory compatibility then this board will still be perfectly good for ryzen 3000 chips.

I am going to do some game benchmarking overnight and will post some results in the morning.


----------



## keikei

^Thanks for posting. :thumb:


----------



## thomasck

My stuff was shipped 

Gonna add some information as well!

Thanks for the guys up in the thread that are trying this too! 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

numlock66 said:


> Another question, take a look on bios if there is pci gen 4!


Yes it is  










BCLK its working too:


----------



## GamesBRs

iNeri said:


> No problem here with my 3700x, XMP working great, no issues at all.
> 
> I spend like 3 horus comparing 2700x vs 3700x. Here is the deal. 2700x was at bclk 102 and memory at 3466 CR 1t GS disabled and calculator fast timings. 3700x is stock, only -.05v undervolt and flareX @ XMP all else auto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA
> 
> 2700x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3700x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANDBRAKE x265 video 1 GB
> 
> 2700x 21 min 1 s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3700x 16 min 26 s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15
> 
> 2700x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3700x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CINEBENCH R20
> 
> 2700x @ 102.6 bclk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3700x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rise of TR 720p very low
> 
> 2700x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3800x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC Odissey 720p This game like tigh memory
> 
> 2700x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3700x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIMESPY
> 
> 2700x PBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2700x [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3700x



Good result, and welcome to Taichi Again. What got me attention in a negative way was how memory latencies got worse over Ryzen 2000, maybe there was not a 4000 in that sense.


----------



## christoph

nice results ^^^^

hoping to get the 3900x and keep it for at least 4 years


----------



## thomasck

christoph said:


> nice results ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> hoping to get the 3900x and keep it for at least 4 years


I'm gonna keep for 2 months 
@iNeri what can you say about ram speed?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## m4fox90

Looking to pick up a 3900X later this year, good to see it's working on our board


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> I'm gonna keep for 2 months [emoji16]
> @iNeri what can you say about ram speed?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Cant go over 3200 mhz on RAM. Even with bclk at 102 if i pass 3200 mhz the mobo dont boot and need a clear cmos.


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> Cant go over 3200 mhz on RAM. Even with bclk at 102 if i pass 3200 mhz the mobo dont boot and need a clear cmos.


Oh, crap. What voltage and soc for ram are you using?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Oh, crap. What voltage and soc for ram are you using?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I try with 1.4v and no go.

Stock 1.35v and 3400 strap no go.

Only auto XPM works.

The max i can do is tight timings for now.


----------



## garych

LongRod said:


> Another thing I've noticed, this BIOS with any chipset driver (AMD's newest, or the ones on asrock's website) produce an ungodly amount of WHEA errors related to the PCIE root complex, nothing can fix it, happens on multiple GPUs too.
> 
> The ones being shown are corrected but... those are a lot.


 Can you check if Intel NIC causes any issues?
Disable and Enable it and see if there are any system hangs or stutters. If so, you might need to reflash BIOS.
I got this after flashing 5.60, and it was gone after clean reflash.


----------



## iNeri

garych said:


> Can you check if Intel NIC causes any issues?
> Disable and Enable it and see if there are any system hangs or stutters. If so, you might need to reflash BIOS.
> I got this after flashing 5.60, and it was gone after clean reflash.


How do you make a clean flash on Taichi? we dont have flashback.


----------



## LongRod

garych said:


> Can you check if Intel NIC causes any issues?
> Disable and Enable it and see if there are any system hangs or stutters. If so, you might need to reflash BIOS.
> I got this after flashing 5.60, and it was gone after clean reflash.


I'll try it to see if it helps but I'm pretty sure its related to PCIe4 now.

After swapping to the 8x slot, they still happen but only under load and its 2-3 a minute vs 2-3 a second on idle in the 16x slot(and way more under load). Doesn't happen at all on my V56 so I'm pretty sure it's related to the GPU being in PCIe4 mode (with no option to change it down in BIOS) and signal quality issues.

Hope asrock either pushes a bios fast that disables PCIe4 entirely, or just adds an option for me to disable it for the 16x slot. I wonder if anyone else with a 3700x + this board + a 5700xt is having similar issues.


----------



## garych

iNeri said:


> How do you make a clean flash on Taichi? we dont have flashback.


I mean the cleanest I can do with resources at hand, like removing all peripherals and drives, and clearing CMOS by removing battery for some time before flashing.
I don't think it's ever a "clean" reflash, even with flashback feature, unless you use a BIOS programmer or a new BIOS chip.


----------



## garych

LongRod said:


> I'll try it to see if it helps but I'm pretty sure its related to PCIe4 now.
> 
> After swapping to the 8x slot, they still happen but only under load and its 2-3 a minute vs 2-3 a second on idle in the 16x slot(and way more under load). Doesn't happen at all on my V56 so I'm pretty sure it's related to the GPU being in PCIe4 mode (with no option to change it down in BIOS) and signal quality issues.
> 
> Hope asrock either pushes a bios fast that disables PCIe4 entirely, or just adds an option for me to disable it for the 16x slot. I wonder if anyone else with a 3700x + this board + a 5700xt is having similar issues.


 Oh, I missed the part where you got a Navi GPU 
Ye, that's totally possible since our board is not built for PCIe 4.0


----------



## iNeri

GamesBRs said:


> Good result, and welcome to Taichi Again. What got me attention in a negative way was how memory latencies got worse over Ryzen 2000, maybe there was not a 4000 in that sense.





christoph said:


> nice results ^^^^
> 
> hoping to get the 3900x and keep it for at least 4 years


Its seem a side grade on gaming, the truth is my 2700x was running to the limits both CPU and RAM, In fact my 2700x is too good for gaming with a 1080 ti.

Now this 3700x at stock, no tweaks, nothing, its beating my 2700x OC in gaming by a little. For me its impressive.



garych said:


> I mean the cleanest I can do with resources at hand, like removing all peripherals and drives, and clearing CMOS by removing battery for some time before flashing.
> I don't think it's ever a "clean" reflash, even with flashback feature, unless you use a BIOS programmer or a new BIOS chip.


It will be a pain in the ass for me because i have 2 nvme, Removing it its a pain for me juar juar.


----------



## LongRod

garych said:


> Oh, I missed the part where you got a Navi GPU
> Ye, that's totally possible since our board is not built for PCIe 4.0


Yeah I dropped it down to pcie2 for the 16x slot (rip no pcie3 option), didn't realize the option was moved compared to the last bioses but after doing that, the WHEA errors have died down dramatically. Pretty sure it's just related to bad AGESA + pcie4 gpu, unless someone has these popping up in event viewer with a pcie3 gpu.


----------



## numlock66

LongRod said:


> Yeah I dropped it down to pcie2 for the 16x slot (rip no pcie3 option), didn't realize the option was moved compared to the last bioses but after doing that, the WHEA errors have died down dramatically. Pretty sure it's just related to bad AGESA + pcie4 gpu, unless someone has these popping up in event viewer with a pcie3 gpu.


Change to pci gen 3 on bios and see if it fix.


----------



## LongRod

numlock66 said:


> Change to pci gen 3 on bios and see if it fix.


No option right now, it's just gen 1, gen 2, and auto (which picks gen 4 for this GPU lmao).

It's fine, the performance scaling according to TPU means I lost maybe 1-2% performance, I'm not worried about that for now. It's so much faster than my V56 anyway.


----------



## christoph

iNeri said:


> Its seem a side grade on gaming, the truth is my 2700x was running to the limits both CPU and RAM, In fact my 2700x is too good for gaming with a 1080 ti.
> 
> Now this 3700x at stock, no tweaks, nothing, its beating my 2700x OC in gaming by a little. For me its impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a pain in the ass for me because i have 2 nvme, Removing it its a pain for me juar juar.



yeah but I was hoping to get the 3900x with this board until what could be the one after 670x chip, what's the name branding for those? the 770x ?


----------



## carbide87

My Taichi is rocking a 1700X that struggles with a 3.8GHz all-core OC, though at least the memory works at the 3200 XMP profile without complaint. I'm planning to upgrade to either a 3700X or 3900X next month once everything settles down. Thanks everyone for being my guinea pigs! Keep posting your results!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

carbide87 said:


> My Taichi is rocking a 1700X that struggles with a 3.8GHz all-core OC, though at least the memory works at the 3200 XMP profile without complaint. I'm planning to upgrade to either a 3700X or 3900X next month once everything settles down. Thanks everyone for being my guinea pigs! Keep posting your results!



Agree, yall are the real MVPs here. props to the fella that slapped a 12 core in. Ill be getting that or the 16 core myself and sticking with this board.


----------



## polkfan

Yes thanks so much for posting results guys please keep it up i really want to see 3700x results and more


----------



## garych

LongRod said:


> No option right now, it's just gen 1, gen 2, and auto (which picks gen 4 for this GPU lmao).
> 
> It's fine, the performance scaling according to TPU means I lost maybe 1-2% performance, I'm not worried about that for now. It's so much faster than my V56 anyway.



I have 2 different options for PCIe on new bios, so maybe you can find the one with Gen 3 option as well


----------



## Contagion

Hey guys, I just ordered the 3700X. Upgrading from my 1800x that runs at 3.9Ghz. My RAM is some really old Corsair LPX (not bdie) sticks I've had since before Ryzen was even a thing. They've been running their 3200Mhz XMP profile though, so I never felt the need to upgrade. Is it time now? Or should I try these out with the 3700x and see how they do?

I'm concerned because my cinebench scores seem way lower than they should be. I'm LOSING to the expected stock performance on a 3.9Ghz clock. I tried reverting to stock and the performance dropped lower (that result is also in the screenshot), so that rules out something being weirdly unstable. I'm on BIOS 5.50 currently.

Any ideas? I want to compare the 1800x to the 3700x as best as I can, but if something is off right now, I'd like to fix it before the new CPU comes in.

In case it's hard to see, the Cinebench "official" score for the 1800x is 3771 at stock speeds. My scores are 3666 @3.9 and 3358 @stock.


----------



## Unoid

Ryzen 3800X ordered. I hope it'll work well in my x370 Professional Gaming. I'm just worried that we won't get an updated bios to fix memory and boost clocks for ryzen 3000 series.

I could always get an x570 if needed but that negates the benefits of AM4 being multi generational


----------



## iNeri

LongRod said:


> I'll try it to see if it helps but I'm pretty sure its related to PCIe4 now.
> 
> After swapping to the 8x slot, they still happen but only under load and its 2-3 a minute vs 2-3 a second on idle in the 16x slot(and way more under load). Doesn't happen at all on my V56 so I'm pretty sure it's related to the GPU being in PCIe4 mode (with no option to change it down in BIOS) and signal quality issues.
> 
> Hope asrock either pushes a bios fast that disables PCIe4 entirely, or just adds an option for me to disable it for the 16x slot. I wonder if anyone else with a 3700x + this board + a 5700xt is having similar issues.


I got errors too:










1080ti here so its seem agesa related.


----------



## LongRod

iNeri said:


> I got errors too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080ti here so its seem agesa related.


Figures, seems to have all but disappeared after seeing my board to PCIe 2 mode though with there being no 3 option on this bios, so I guess that's fine for now. Guess you could do the same since you shouldn't lose much, if any performance.


----------



## garych

Contagion said:


> Hey guys, I just ordered the 3700X. Upgrading from my 1800x that runs at 3.9Ghz. My RAM is some really old Corsair LPX (not bdie) sticks I've had since before Ryzen was even a thing. They've been running their 3200Mhz XMP profile though, so I never felt the need to upgrade. Is it time now? Or should I try these out with the 3700x and see how they do?
> 
> I'm concerned because my cinebench scores seem way lower than they should be. I'm LOSING to the expected stock performance on a 3.9Ghz clock. I tried reverting to stock and the performance dropped lower (that result is also in the screenshot), so that rules out something being weirdly unstable. I'm on BIOS 5.50 currently.
> 
> Any ideas? I want to compare the 1800x to the 3700x as best as I can, but if something is off right now, I'd like to fix it before the new CPU comes in.
> 
> In case it's hard to see, the Cinebench "official" score for the 1800x is 3771 at stock speeds. My scores are 3666 @3.9 and 3358 @*stock* .


I get this kind of score at 3.75GHz with 2666 RAM on 1700.

Cinebench R20 runs at Below normal priority by default, try changing it to Above normal.
Also, do you have other apps opened when you run your benchmarks? Try closing them.

Here's what I get @3.5GHz:







Below normal, browser opened







Below normal, browser closed







Above normal, browser closed


----------



## iNeri

LongRod said:


> Figures, seems to have all but disappeared after seeing my board to PCIe 2 mode though with there being no 3 option on this bios, so I guess that's fine for now. Guess you could do the same since you shouldn't lose much, if any performance.


Did you try with 5.53 Bios? May be there no problem with that

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Contagion

garych said:


> I get this kind of score at 3.75GHz with 2666 RAM on 1700.
> 
> Cinebench R20 runs at Below normal priority by default, try changing it to Above normal.
> Also, do you have other apps opened when you run your benchmarks? Try closing them.
> 
> Here's what I get @3.5GHz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below normal, browser opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below normal, browser closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above normal, browser closed


My score did increase by 35 doing that. But I'm 400 points behind what it says I should be. That's insane.


----------



## polkfan

iNeri said:


> I got errors too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080ti here so its seem agesa related.


So as soon as i can catch the 3700x on newegg i'm hoping i won't have these issues with a GTX 1080!


----------



## danisflying

So I have certainly come to the conclusion that at this stage on this bios revision that vcore voltage is not being regulated properly at all. So far on my chip (3900x) with default settings I was running stable 4.2ghz on average while idle and generally downclocking to around 4ghz under load. Lowering the vcore offset by -0.1 results in me having slightly better clocks with a much lower voltage! I was running maximum 1.36v on idle and now I am hitting around 1.28v which is very safe for this chip. I am going to keep experimenting but the great news is that even with the pretty impressive performance I am getting there is much room for improvement if asrock are gracious enough to bestow a fixed bios upon us in the coming weeks.

Currently working through some game benchmarks that should hopefully give a better idea about performance.

Edit: -0.1 offset does reduce single core performance slightly, setting it to -0.05 was a good middleground


----------



## danisflying

From just a -0.05v offset, went from 7068 to 7133 in cinebench!


----------



## garych

danisflying said:


> From just a -0.5v offset, went from 7068 to 7133 in cinebench!


HALF of a Volt ? :bigeyedsm


----------



## danisflying

garych said:


> HALF of a Volt ? :bigeyedsm


Yep, quite an interesting interaction to be quite honest. I've tested it a few times to make sure. Also PBO is completely broken for me, using both Ryzen Balanced and high performance plans I score almost 200pts lower with it enabled. Currently my best settings seem to be 2933mhz CL14 Ram, -0.5v offset with everything else set to auto using high performance plan on windows.

Edit: Just realized my typo haha, meant to say 0.05!


----------



## dev1ance

danisflying said:


> Yep, quite an interesting interaction to be quite honest. I've tested it a few times to make sure. Also PBO is completely broken for me, using both Ryzen Balanced and high performance plans I score almost 200pts lower with it enabled. Currently my best settings seem to be 2933mhz CL14 Ram, -0.5v offset with everything else set to auto using high performance plan on windows.
> 
> Edit: Just realized my typo haha, meant to say 0.05!


How bad did performance drop off if you undervolted a bit more? I did a -.175 via Asus and my 3700x performed on par with a 2700x in single-core and a bit better in multi-core.


----------



## thomasck

Just got the 3900X, I'm running some benchs and will post here the difference in between the 1800x vs 3900x both stock.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxman

Joining in with some of my experiences. I see a lot of consensus of what this board currently can and cannot do. I, too, settled on 2933MT/s C14 for now, which was the only stable setting I could attain. Setup;

X370 Taichi, obviously
3900x
4x 16GB Dual-rank E-dies (Crucial Ballistics Sport LT)

Best CBR20 I saw on a clean Windows 10 Lite was low 7200's, generally 7150'ish though. Haven't tuned timings at all beyond the stock ones.

Interestingly, I do get it to POST on loose timings 3000 and 3200MT/s, and even boot into windows, however my CB20 score is then literally half at 3000'ish. No idea why that happens, and didn't want to waste my time, so for now I'm happy with 2933MT/s. Interesting, though, that it boots and runs Windows with it. Might be T-Topology doing it's trickery. Fingers crossed for a new bios!



Also, for any Windows 7 users still out there (I'm using dualboot myself), the new Matisse USB controller is not officially supported and you'll lose all your backside USB ports. Chipset USB still works. However, I hacked something together and forced it to install Zen/Zen+ USB controller drivers as I figured not much would've changed except for some device ID's. Works like a charm. I wrote a tutorial for those interested:

Matisse USB fix/hack for Windows 7


----------



## thomasck

@Boxman what voltage and soc for the ram? And cpu?

I'm really concerned about cpu voltage, as I screwed my 1800x. I set 1.25x for the 3900x and left all auto cpu wise. 
I still trying to boot with anything higher than 2133 but seems no luck, it gets into windows and crashes. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## danisflying

dev1ance said:


> How bad did performance drop off if you undervolted a bit more? I did a -.175 via Asus and my 3700x performed on par with a 2700x in single-core and a bit better in multi-core.


I tried -.15 and I saw close to a 7% decrease in single core performance which honestly is not worth it for me. The general consensus right now is that these chips run at a fairly high voltage when idling or when using single core applications but then downclock when all cores are being used.


----------



## Boxman

thomasck said:


> @Boxman what voltage and soc for the ram? And cpu?


3000/3200 runs were at 1.42v for ram and I tried 1.075 SOC for higher frequencies, but got nothing. SOC is now back to auto, RAM to 1.375 on 2933C14. CPU I have set on 1.35 before because I was worried about the idle voltage, however /u/AMD_Robert over at Reddit ensured us that the high voltages when cores are parked are normal. So I set it back to auto, and in windows it seems to do fine, hitting up to 1.37 in all-core loads.


----------



## thomasck

Boxman said:


> 3000/3200 runs were at 1.42v for ram and I tried 1.075 SOC for higher frequencies, but got nothing. SOC is now back to auto, RAM to 1.375 on 2933C14. CPU I have set on 1.35 before because I was worried about the idle voltage, however /u/AMD_Robert over at Reddit ensured us that the high voltages when cores are parked are normal. So I set it back to auto, and in windows it seems to do fine, hitting up to 1.37 in all-core loads.


Thank! did you set cpu voltage to fixed in the menu below if set just under CBS? 

Cpu idles around 4200 and when under load with cb15/20 goes down to 4050, weird. 

Running ram at 3000 now, dram timings


c15
1800x 1584
3900x 3084

c20
1800x 3494
3900x 7029

https://imgur.com/a/EE7zexf#ZBtrtjc

FF
1800x 21645
3900x 22325

TS
1800x 8608
3900x 9112

https://imgur.com/a/ZEjJDbL#YaHu7tS

And some readings.. funny, cpu voltage is fixes in bios at 1.25V. SVI2 reports correctly but core vids fluctuate a lot. 
When using high performance power plain max clock is 4.2 and once I change to balanced some cores boost to 4.5.

https://i.imgur.com/yFTmFAo.png


----------



## pschorr1123

iNeri said:


> Yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCLK its working too:



Excellent results as usual. What were your settings for PBO? I can't get above 4300 with my 3700X and if I touch PBO at all it actually does worse. Also the chip will not downclock lower than 3500. This will be the last time I buy anything on day1.


----------



## Boxman

Anyone know if we can set the Boot DRAM voltage on our Taichi's?


----------



## Struzzin

I noticed 2 things : 

1. If I disable and then try to enable Ethernet in network connections it disappears and must restart. 

2. In Windows Security (Defender) if I hit offline scan - during scanning it crashes system every time with a 00 (Zero Zero)

I also have the most recent Intel Drivers.


----------



## natehax

First time poster, long time watcher / owner.

I just bought a 3900x; dropped it in to my x370 Taichi and it worked with only minimal issues.

Issue #1: I have the binned b-die 3600c15 kit. I set it to XMP, and can't get it to boot over 3200 (took it down to 3000 for stability). I'm praying this is an AGESA issue and not an issue with the T-Topology layout.

Issue #2: PCIE. I have a Radeon VII. If I set PCIE to auto, it throws TONS of WHEA errors...to the point where I wonder if the chipset is trying to recognize it as a PCIE 4.0 capable device. I was also getting serious issues with WHEA errors on my M.2 drive, to the point where I had to pull it and reinstall a bunch of stuff. Again, I'm hoping this is a BIOS issue, as without the somewhat gimpy fixes, it makes my computer unusable for any task related to my GPU. This was solved by manually dropping to Gen2 in the bios, and putting the Radeon VII in the x8 slot. Running it in the x16 slot, even with dropping to Gen2, still threw errors.

Issue (bonus?) #3: I've got PBO enabled and working, but I haven't had a chance to test the throughput. I set the scalar to 4x, and I'm getting pretty consistent sustained workloads putting my cores at around 4.1ghz; however, my single-threaded (dual threaded?) boost has gone UP from 4.575 max to 4.650 max (on up to two cores simultaneously.) Again, I'm unsure if this is 'really' boosting performance yet, I'm hoping to run some benches when I get home tonight.

Some other odd things: I've got the 3900X sitting under a Dark Rock Pro 4; even with all cores loaded, it isn't going above 61C, which seems suspect. I haven't run Prime95 on it yet, so I don't have a true measure of a torture test, but I was running it for about 3 hours last night and it peaked at 160W, but stayed at a nice cool 61C (with all 12c/24t loaded at ~4.1ghz). Framerates are so smooth, but I can tell when there are PCIE issues though, as there's a split second of dropped frames and then everything catches up.


----------



## Unoid

natehax said:


> First time poster, long time watcher / owner.
> 
> I just bought a 3900x; dropped it in to my x370 Taichi and it worked with only minimal issues.
> 
> Issue #1: I have the binned b-die 3600c15 kit. I set it to XMP, and can't get it to boot over 3200 (took it down to 3000 for stability). I'm praying this is an AGESA issue and not an issue with the T-Topology layout.
> 
> Issue #2: PCIE. I have a Radeon VII. If I set PCIE to auto, it throws TONS of WHEA errors...to the point where I wonder if the chipset is trying to recognize it as a PCIE 4.0 capable device. I was also getting serious issues with WHEA errors on my M.2 drive, to the point where I had to pull it and reinstall a bunch of stuff. Again, I'm hoping this is a BIOS issue, as without the somewhat gimpy fixes, it makes my computer unusable for any task related to my GPU. This was solved by manually dropping to Gen2 in the bios, and putting the Radeon VII in the x8 slot. Running it in the x16 slot, even with dropping to Gen2, still threw errors.
> 
> Issue (bonus?) #3: I've got PBO enabled and working, but I haven't had a chance to test the throughput. I set the scalar to 4x, and I'm getting pretty consistent sustained workloads putting my cores at around 4.1ghz; however, my single-threaded (dual threaded?) boost has gone UP from 4.575 max to 4.650 max (on up to two cores simultaneously.) Again, I'm unsure if this is 'really' boosting performance yet, I'm hoping to run some benches when I get home tonight.
> 
> Some other odd things: I've got the 3900X sitting under a Dark Rock Pro 4; even with all cores loaded, it isn't going above 61C, which seems suspect. I haven't run Prime95 on it yet, so I don't have a true measure of a torture test, but I was running it for about 3 hours last night and it peaked at 160W, but stayed at a nice cool 61C (with all 12c/24t loaded at ~4.1ghz). Framerates are so smooth, but I can tell when there are PCIE issues though, as there's a split second of dropped frames and then everything catches up.


Looks like we need an updated AGESA 1.0.0.3 BIOS to stabilize 3600+ memory on matisse then? Has anyone gotten 3200 or faster stable?


----------



## danisflying

Unoid said:


> Looks like we need an updated AGESA 1.0.0.3 BIOS to stabilize 3600+ memory on matisse then? Has anyone gotten 3200 or faster stable?


I've been messing with memory alot when I have had the time and unfortunately still am unable to get 3200mhz stable, I've tried a number of configurations but still with no success. From all that I have been reading on this board (From multiple sources) particularly for the 3900x is that most people are seeing stability around 2933-3000, and I am certainly seeing this myself with the best results (a completely stable system) at 2933Mhz C14. Lets cross our fingers that 1.0.0.3 will give us greater compatibility. Also I have been working alot so apologies for not getting any gaming benchmarks out there yet, rest assured when I find some free time I can't wait to show you guys some numbers


----------



## thomasck

Unoid said:


> Looks like we need an updated AGESA 1.0.0.3 BIOS to stabilize 3600+ memory on matisse then? Has anyone gotten 3200 or faster stable?


3000 cl14 is stable but 3200 cl16 crashes windows after a while. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

Unoid said:


> Looks like we need an updated AGESA 1.0.0.3 BIOS to stabilize 3600+ memory on matisse then? Has anyone gotten 3200 or faster stable?


I can go up to 3333 via BCLK @ 102 but is unstable, very.

The max stable TM5 runs is 3266 fast timings from calculator for 3200 profile.

Cant disable GearDown, only works enabled or auto:

This is the max i got with the current bios and my 3700x


----------



## iNeri

pschorr1123 said:


> Excellent results as usual. What were your settings for PBO? I can't get above 4300 with my 3700X and if I touch PBO at all it actually does worse. Also the chip will not downclock lower than 3500. This will be the last time I buy anything on day1.


Same here, PBO seem to do nothin, if i set the PBO values from 3800x actually does worst boost than stock.

So better leave PBO on auto for now.

In games the multiplier goes from 4250 to 4275, with bclk @102 i got 4360 boost in Tomb raider games, and 4330 in the witcher 3 novigard.


----------



## danisflying

iNeri said:


> Same here, PBO seem to do nothin, if i set the PBO values from 3800x actually does worst boost than stock.
> 
> So better leave PBO on auto for now.
> 
> In games the multiplier goes from 4250 to 4275, with bclk @102 i got 4360 boost in Tomb raider games, and 4330 in the witcher 3 novigard.


Ah I was also unable to see any difference when PBO was simply enabled through the bios, so I checked out ryzen master as I was curious and I set all PBO values to maximum also enabling auto overclocking by 200mhz, with ryzen balanced plan I was actually able to achieve 4.55ghz on single core! I might be lucky as my voltage didn't even go over 1.4v. This actually increased my single threaded CB20 Score from 403 to 500.
One thing is that Multithreading scores were only very slightly worse but this seems to be a pretty good tradeoff (Went from 7133 to 7060 in CB20)

So yes if you are game maybe you could try the auto overclocking and PBO features through ryzen master


----------



## iNeri

danisflying said:


> Ah I was also unable to see any difference when PBO was simply enabled through the bios, so I checked out ryzen master as I was curious and I set all PBO values to maximum also enabling auto overclocking by 200mhz, with ryzen balanced plan I was actually able to achieve 4.55ghz on single core! I might be lucky as my voltage didn't even go over 1.4v. This actually increased my single threaded CB20 Score from 403 to 500.
> One thing is that Multithreading scores were only very slightly worse but this seems to be a pretty good tradeoff (Went from 7133 to 7060 in CB20)
> 
> So yes if you are game maybe you could try the auto overclocking and PBO features through ryzen master


Weird, thats what i got with stock 3700x of single core. Only -.05v for vcore.


----------



## thomasck

I still don't get pbo as I came from a 1800x so never had it in my options. Did you guys tried to mess with infinity fabric/overclock ddr4 settings?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> So as soon as i can catch the 3700x on newegg i'm hoping i won't have these issues with a GTX 1080!


You should try bios 5.53 bios first to try luck. May be all is fine with that bios.


----------



## iNeri

iNeri said:


> You should try bios 5.53 bios first to try luck. May be all is fine with that bios.


Nah, forget it. Its not our mobo, this problem its present even on x570.

Here confirm WHEA errors on the Master and Extreme Aorus:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cacwf9/psa_ryzen_3000_gaming_performance_is_being_gimped/



> The whole story…
> 
> During the first three hours of testing of the AMD Ryzen 9 3900X processor, using the X570 AORUS XTREME board, I noticed the problem when PCMark 8 did not pass the first test after 40 minutes (this is a total of ten tests). I noticed WHEA error (Windows Hardware Error Architecture) in HWInfo64 (se this software for PC telemetry, highly suggested).
> 
> From there I also decided to pay more attention to HWInfo64 and also checked that the BOOST frequencies of the processor had problems, since it didn’t get to “boost” all its cores to the maximum that it should, which is 4.6 GHz. It reached 4.5 GHz to 4.575 GHz in a pair of cores and the rest of cores to 4.3-4.4 GHz… We used manufacturers chipset driver, we have used press chipsets, as more current chipset driver version, same results.
> 
> 
> It seemed strange to me, so I first decided to write to my contact with GIGABYTE USA (Matthew Hurwitz, I thank him for all the time he has put in to find a solution) and showed him the WHEA (PCI Express) errors, as well as the rare behavior of the 3900X boost frequencies.
> 
> Midnight (Wednesday) GBT HQ gives us news and according to their tests, the new AGESA code, including NPRP BIOS (BIOS for press) replicated our results in single-core frequencies, BUT, the original BIOS (AGESA 1002, without code introduced NPRP) turbo boost was working well.
> 
> With this information, I decided to flash BIOS, the first BIOS released for the X570 AORUS MASTER board and surprise, the boost frequencies were working as they should, even beyond the processor at 4.65 GHz. The WHEA error problem in the PCI Express was still going on, so I kept pressing and trying if the problem was maybe the chipset driver





> As someone who had access to review hardware, I too ran into the WHEA error on the Gigabyte Aorus Master with AGESA 1.0.0.2. The WHEA is caused by the system trying to enter sleep. I may try to get the system back for more testing (I only tested storage) to see if I can find any discrepancies between the two BIOS revisions. The error points to a PCIe device, which if this reviewer looked up the vendor code (easily found in event viewer) would find it is 0x10DE:0x1C03, the vendor ID for Nvidia. Sleep is not being triggered properly in that BIOS version, causing the GPU to crash (it never makes it to sleep mode, just straight to reboot).


----------



## garych

Struzzin said:


> I noticed 2 things :
> 
> 1. If I disable and then try to enable Ethernet in network connections it disappears and must restart.
> 
> 2. In Windows Security (Defender) if I hit offline scan - during scanning it crashes system every time with a 00 (Zero Zero)
> 
> I also have the most recent Intel Drivers.


As I was telling before for this issue, you need to reflash BIOS.
I had this even after flashing 5.60 first time.
Then I disconnected all peripherals, Ethernet and drives, cleared CMOS by removing battery for ~10mins and then flashed with only keyboard connected. Problem is now gone.


----------



## LongRod

iNeri said:


> Nah, forget it. Its not our mobo, this problem its present even on x570.
> 
> Here confirm WHEA errors on the Master and Extreme Aorus:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cacwf9/psa_ryzen_3000_gaming_performance_is_being_gimped/


This is ridiculous.

Leave it to AMD to mess up this hard on a good product and ruin their launch. I can't even use my system because the WHEA errors pop up randomly (and based on the error itself, it's related to the chipset/chipset driver).


----------



## danisflying

Quick CB20 update before I head off to work  
PBO Values Maxed, Max temp 65C, AVG Clocks 4.05Ghz All Core

The chip is capable of 4.63ghz single core now on at least 5 of my cores which is fairly good


----------



## Ryoz

anyone who is getting WHEA error with Ryzen 3000 and Nvidia GPU can fill in the driver feedback form

http://surveys.nvidia.com/index.jsp?pi=6e7ea6bb4a02641fa8f07694a40f8ac6

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbizxh/whea_errors_with_ryzen_3000/


----------



## iNeri

Ryoz said:


> anyone who is getting WHEA error with Ryzen 3000 and Nvidia GPU can fill in the driver feedback form
> 
> 
> 
> http://surveys.nvidia.com/index.jsp?pi=6e7ea6bb4a02641fa8f07694a40f8ac6
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbizxh/whea_errors_with_ryzen_3000/


I dont think this have to be a nvidia problem. Even with radeon Cards the problem exist.

I have 2 nvme and if i run a bench for the one on the PCI 4x from cpu the WHEA errors appear.

Its something with the implementation of pcie4.

The only way of get rid of this is changin pcie to gen 2 on gpu. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ryoz

iNeri said:


> I dont think this have to be a nvidia problem. Even with radeon Cards the problem exist.
> 
> I have 2 nvme and if i run a bench for the one on the PCI 4x from cpu the WHEA errors appear.
> 
> Its something with the implementation of pcie4.
> 
> The only way of get rid of this is changin pcie to gen 2 on gpu.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


not sure about radeon, but most user who are getting this error is using geforce.


----------



## LongRod

iNeri said:


> I dont think this have to be a nvidia problem. Even with radeon Cards the problem exist.
> 
> I have 2 nvme and if i run a bench for the one on the PCI 4x from cpu the WHEA errors appear.
> 
> Its something with the implementation of pcie4.
> 
> The only way of get rid of this is changin pcie to gen 2 on gpu.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


I found a weird little thing.

If you open HWiNFO, event viewer will throw a few WHEA errors the moment it opens (because it has to poll all the hardware to grab states and whatnot), same with afterburner (having it open will cause a crash after a while since it is actively polling). HOWEVER, if you disable the polling of hardware and just use afterburner for rivatuner's fps monitoring and frame capping capabilities, it doesn't error out as often anymore.

I wonder if this has something to do with how hardware is being polled for things like temperatures and load.


----------



## polkfan

iNeri said:


> I dont think this have to be a nvidia problem. Even with radeon Cards the problem exist.
> 
> I have 2 nvme and if i run a bench for the one on the PCI 4x from cpu the WHEA errors appear.
> 
> Its something with the implementation of pcie4.
> 
> The only way of get rid of this is changin pcie to gen 2 on gpu.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


Well it seems as a user who owns a M.2 nvme drive as my boot device and own a GPU(GTX 1080) lol I kind of want to wait to see if these WHEA errors get 100% resolved. 

I mean does setting PCI-E 3.0 on the nvme drive and then set gen 2 on PCI-E on this board fix everything? Does Gen 2 still run at X16 at least this might hurt are GPU performance by 5% or so but least it will be stable.


Edit

Lastly i would really like to thank everyone here who has added their input it really does help!


----------



## Boxman

I cannot for the life of me put my PCI-e slots in anything other than Gen 3.0, anyone else? I'm trying to get rid of these WHEA errors until there is a proper bios fix, but when I go into AMD PBS and change my x16 slot to "gen 2", it doesn't stick.

As a barrage, I tried setting everything I could in AMD PBS options to "Gen 2" and "Gen 1" (so x16 switch, Promontory switch, AND the M.2 switch all at gen2 and gen 1) but my GPU keeps reporting operation in Gen 3.0 16x.

Am I missing some settings somewhere? Or is this the root cause of all these errors, PCI-e settings not sticking correctly yet?
Or can anyone try if they can get their GPU running PCIe2.0? I am simply unable.


----------



## bjorkmgork

Hello everyone, quick question:

Do the newer bioses on this board support the pbo (or xfr? whatever the auto oc is) for the zen+ and zen2 X chips?


----------



## iNeri

bjorkmgork said:


> Hello everyone, quick question:
> 
> Do the newer bioses on this board support the pbo (or xfr? whatever the auto oc is) for the zen+ and zen2 X chips?


Yes.


----------



## alexandrebr

LongRod said:


> I found a weird little thing.
> 
> If you open HWiNFO, event viewer will throw a few WHEA errors the moment it opens (because it has to poll all the hardware to grab states and whatnot), same with afterburner (having it open will cause a crash after a while since it is actively polling). HOWEVER, if you disable the polling of hardware and just use afterburner for rivatuner's fps monitoring and frame capping capabilities, it doesn't error out as often anymore.
> 
> I wonder if this has something to do with how hardware is being polled for things like temperatures and load.


Polling issues are present for ages. I've disabled it when I had a Gigabyte mb because HWInfo would cause bsod's. When I bought the Taichi I disabled it again because HWInfo used to show strange bclk fluctuations.


----------



## christoph

alexandrebr said:


> Polling issues are present for ages. I've disabled it when I had a Gigabyte mb because HWInfo would cause bsod's. When I bought the Taichi I disabled it again because HWInfo used to show strange bclk fluctuations.



yeah I second that HWinfo causes some weird issues with the hardware


----------



## flearider

so how hard would it be to solder a new bigger bios chip on ? well if it would work


----------



## jrcbandit

After installing my 3700x, my G.skill FlareX 3200 RAM wont post above 2666 unless I select XMP and leave everything stock. However, my computer would constantly crash when using XMP 3200 settings, so I had to go back to 2666.

And of course my CPU idles around 48-50 C since it doesn't seem to downclock from 4.3 Ghz (with a high voltage) unless there is a load where it is 4-4.1 Ghz...


----------



## garych

flearider said:


> so how hard would it be to solder a new bigger bios chip on ? well if it would work


what do you need a new bigger bios chip for?


----------



## danisflying

jrcbandit said:


> After installing my 3700x, my G.skill FlareX 3200 RAM wont post above 2666 unless I select XMP and leave everything stock. However, my computer would constantly crash when using XMP 3200 settings, so I had to go back to 2666.
> 
> And of course my CPU idles around 48-50 C since it doesn't seem to downclock from 4.3 Ghz (with a high voltage) unless there is a load where it is 4-4.1 Ghz...


The reason why the CPU isn't downlocking is because you are likely using High performance plan for windows, swap to ryzen balanced (And more importantly do NOT touch the min/max processor values) and you will see that cores will be put properly into sleep mode (The cores will downclock shortly before they are put to sleep). Also currently the most accurate program for monitoring temps/voltage/freq is ryzen master and you actually have false info using most of our current monitoring software. 
More info on why you should only use ryzen master or CPU-z here: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/

You might also want to try getting the ram at 2933 atleast, it is currently the highest I can achieve on my chip and I wouldn't be surprised if atleast most of us can reach that until the next AGESA version is released to us via a bios update.


----------



## Bluesman

Reading posts here, I understood that we would see PBO options in the 5.60 Bios. However, no options are shown under CBS selections or under the CPU Zen options. Maybe because I have a 2700 CPU and NOT the X version, I don't see these options? In a 2018 Bios version, I did see these with this same CPU. (I think it was the 4.81 bios.)

Any illumination on this subject would help. I have enabled robust throttling but that's all I can select.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jrcbandit

danisflying said:


> The reason why the CPU isn't downlocking is because you are likely using High performance plan for windows, swap to ryzen balanced (And more importantly do NOT touch the min/max processor values) and you will see that cores will be put properly into sleep mode (The cores will downclock shortly before they are put to sleep). Also currently the most accurate program for monitoring temps/voltage/freq is ryzen master and you actually have false info using most of our current monitoring software.
> More info on why you should only use ryzen master or CPU-z here: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/
> 
> You might also want to try getting the ram at 2933 atleast, it is currently the highest I can achieve on my chip and I wouldn't be surprised if atleast most of us can reach that until the next AGESA version is released to us via a bios update.


My power plan did somehow get changed from Balanced to High Performance, thanks. I put it on Ryzen power plan for now although I have no idea if Balanced or Ryzen is better for the 3000 series. The voltage does seem to fluctuate wildly with it mostly still above 1.4V even when idling and my temperatures are still quite bad with constantly fluctuating between 38-50 C at idle using Ryzen Master. I typically run CAM for my CPU cooler (Kraken x62) and MSI Afterburner for monitoring and setting FPS limit, but with the potential Whea errors from monitoring I have stopped using both for now (I have afterburner only monitoring FPS for now)...


Best memory I can do is 2800, it wont post at 2866 or 2933. We need a new BIOS ASAP, sigh.


Also, what is the best thermal paste application for 3000 series processors? I think they supposedly get hot near one side so a pea in the middle might not be best. I tried an X and I have way too high of thermals, although part of it could be the voltage not dropping low - in Ryzen master it is mostly above 1.44 V but at times it briefly flashes 0.98V while nearly idle/only web browsing. I think I need to buy more thermal paste before trying again because the tube is very low and I don't want to run out without even being able to dispense a pea lol. Overall using an X, I did probably apply too much thermal paste. But using my CAM software, the water inside the Kraken pump is only 35 C which isn't too bad as I don't have my fans running very fast with that water temp to keep fan noise down. Water temp is usually in the 40s while gaming which is when I have the fans on the radiator ramp up. Maybe it is just CAM misreporting the temperature as 50 C and I never looked at Ryzen Master for my 2700x to see if the reported temperature constantly drastically fluctuated.


----------



## garych

jrcbandit said:


> Also, what is the best thermal paste application for 3000 series processors? I think they supposedly get hot near one side so a pea in the middle might not be best. I tried an X and I have way too high of thermals, although part of it could be the voltage not dropping low - in Ryzen master it is mostly above 1.44 V but at times it briefly flashes 0.98V while nearly idle/only web browsing. I think I need to buy more thermal paste before trying again because the tube is very low and I don't want to run out without even being able to dispense a pea lol. Overall using an X, I did probably apply too much thermal paste.


 There's no such thing as too much thermal paste, unless it's electrically conductive or your heatsink has no pressure on the IHS, which I doubt.


----------



## Unoid

try the razor blade spreading evening method


----------



## Bluesman

*Threadripper TIM Application*

Here is a video from Hard|OCP that shows how to apply paste to a Threadripper. With Ryzen 3 and after the first thin spread, I would put the dabs of paste where the IO and caplets are located. Here it is: https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/09/08/amd_ryzen_threadripper_waterblock_comparison_1/2

Here is the articSilver approach to a Ryzen 2 CPU: http://www.arcticsilver.com/PDF/appmeth/amd/vl/amd_app_method_vl_1.3.pdf

Good luck.


----------



## jrcbandit

Ah thanks for the advice, I'll see what my heatspreader application looks like once I get more thermal paste. Perhaps some air got in there that resulted in less than ideal interface, but I know for a fact there is enough pressure with the Kraken x62 AM4 bracket. 

In Ryzen Master, does the temperature drastically fluctuate for everyone else for the 3000 series when relatively idle? I think it might just be the Beta bios with the high voltage as it constantly switches between 0.968 V and 1.44+ V. Ryzen Master correctly reports the clocks and the peak speeds tend to be between 0.3-2 Ghz when idle. CPU-Z, CAM, etc all misreport the core speed as above 4 Ghz and sometimes dropping to 3 Ghz only.


----------



## Senniha

jrcbandit said:


> danisflying said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why the CPU isn't downlocking is because you are likely using High performance plan for windows, swap to ryzen balanced (And more importantly do NOT touch the min/max processor values) and you will see that cores will be put properly into sleep mode (The cores will downclock shortly before they are put to sleep). Also currently the most accurate program for monitoring temps/voltage/freq is ryzen master and you actually have false info using most of our current monitoring software.
> More info on why you should only use ryzen master or CPU-z here: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/
> 
> You might also want to try getting the ram at 2933 atleast, it is currently the highest I can achieve on my chip and I wouldn't be surprised if atleast most of us can reach that until the next AGESA version is released to us via a bios update.
> 
> 
> 
> My power plan did somehow get changed from Balanced to High Performance, thanks. I put it on Ryzen power plan for now although I have no idea if Balanced or Ryzen is better for the 3000 series. The voltage does seem to fluctuate wildly with it mostly still above 1.4V even when idling and my temperatures are still quite bad with constantly fluctuating between 38-50 C at idle using Ryzen Master. I typically run CAM for my CPU cooler (Kraken x62) and MSI Afterburner for monitoring and setting FPS limit, but with the potential Whea errors from monitoring I have stopped using both for now (I have afterburner only monitoring FPS for now)...
> 
> 
> Best memory I can do is 2800, it wont post at 2866 or 2933. We need a new BIOS ASAP, sigh.
> 
> 
> Also, what is the best thermal paste application for 3000 series processors? I think they supposedly get hot near one side so a pea in the middle might not be best. I tried an X and I have way too high of thermals, although part of it could be the voltage not dropping low - in Ryzen master it is mostly above 1.44 V but at times it briefly flashes 0.98V while nearly idle/only web browsing. I think I need to buy more thermal paste before trying again because the tube is very low and I don't want to run out without even being able to dispense a pea lol. Overall using an X, I did probably apply too much thermal paste. But using my CAM software, the water inside the Kraken pump is only 35 C which isn't too bad as I don't have my fans running very fast with that water temp to keep fan noise down. Water temp is usually in the 40s while gaming which is when I have the fans on the radiator ramp up. Maybe it is just CAM misreporting the temperature as 50 C and I never looked at Ryzen Master for my 2700x to see if the reported temperature constantly drastically fluctuated.
Click to expand...

Contact with support team and ask beta BIOS,x570 has Agesa 1.0 0.3 giving all the priority to new Mobos.


----------



## garych

jrcbandit said:


> In Ryzen Master, does the temperature drastically fluctuate for everyone else for the 3000 series when relatively idle? I think it might just be the Beta bios with the high voltage as it constantly switches between 0.968 V and 1.44+ V. Ryzen Master correctly reports the clocks and the peak speeds tend to be between 0.3-2 Ghz when idle. CPU-Z, CAM, etc all misreport the core speed as above 4 Ghz and sometimes dropping to 3 Ghz only.


 It has always been jumping for me on 1700 while browsing, from 30 to suddenly 42-44 and then gradually going down.
I guess the die just heats up very fast, especially with higher voltage and thermal density of 7nm chips.


----------



## Jpe1701

Bluesman said:


> Reading posts here, I understood that we would see PBO options in the 5.60 Bios. However, no options are shown under CBS selections or under the CPU Zen options. Maybe because I have a 2700 CPU and NOT the X version, I don't see these options? In a 2018 Bios version, I did see these with this same CPU. (I think it was the 4.81 bios.)Thanks for your help.
> 
> Any illumination on this subject would help. I have enabled robust throttling but that's all I can select.


It's under advanced>amd cbs>nbio common options>xfr enhancements. I have it working pretty good on 5.60, just watch the voltage. I have it set with a -.1 offset.


----------



## Boxman

garych said:


> It has always been jumping for me on 1700 while browsing, from 30 to suddenly 42-44 and then gradually going down.
> I guess the die just heats up very fast, especially with higher voltage and thermal density of 7nm chips.


Back in 'ye olde days' we would not get a Tdie measurement, we'd get a sensor somewhere under the CPU socket which would heat up only slowly since it only measures the temperature of the entire CPU+heatsink. Now we actually get to see the temperature inside the chip, which is where the heat is produced. I was taken aback by the high temps, but it makes sense - the heat from the die has to dissipate all the way through the IHS, through the cooler and then to the air. There is a massive temperature-delta towards the heatspreader, which heats up slowly (higher heat capacity than the die). 

So basically what we have today is a very direct temperature measurements with higher fidelity. Looks very nice, it's exactly as you expect: heat concentrated at the chip, slowly dissipating into the IHS. 

Back in the day, though, this delta from the indirect measurement was taken into account in the temperature limits. If your CPU was 65 degrees C, you were in quite some trouble, dangerous. Nowadays, we can safely let them become 95 degrees C, just throttle it from there.


----------



## Bluesman

*No PBO with non-X CPUs on 5.60*



Jpe1701 said:


> It's under advanced>amd cb>nbio common option>xfr enhancement. I have it working pretty good on 5.60, watch the voltage. I have it with a -.1 offset.


Thanks for the tip on where to find PBO in P5.60 bios. Unfortunately, the "xfr enhancements" section is NOT shown. My list of options ends with setting an SOC value. I now believe that this bios recognizes that I have installed a non-X 2700 and thus will not give me a PBO option.


----------



## alexandrebr

"In case of the Ryzen "Matisse" processors, monitoring software appear to be polling each processor core for load by sending it instruction at a high rate of speed - sending them a workload of 20 ms every 200 ms. This causes the processor's embedded firmware to think that the cores are being subjected to workload, and it responds by increasing the clock-speeds, and proportionately voltages of all CPU cores. Monitoring software poll each CPU core, and so core voltages are raised across the chip."

https://www.techpowerup.com/257312/...age-exaggerated-a-case-of-the-observer-effect


----------



## iNeri

Hi guys.

Following up for WHEA errors.

I send a ticket to asrock. Let's see if they have a beta bios or something.

I try using second 8x slot for gpu =bsot whea_uncorrectable_error

Config 8x pcie16= whea_uncorrectable_error

Config gen2 for m2 port = whea_uncorrectable_error

Config gen2 for 16x port=whea_uncorrectable_error

No matter what I do result in bsot after a while o use.










Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Following up for WHEA errors.
> 
> I send a ticket to asrock. Let's see if they have a beta bios or something.
> 
> I try using second 8x slot for gpu =bsot whea_uncorrectable_error
> 
> Config 8x pcie16= whea_uncorrectable_error
> 
> Config gen2 for m2 port = whea_uncorrectable_error
> 
> Config gen2 for 16x port=whea_uncorrectable_error
> 
> No matter what I do result in bsot after a while o use.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


I stopped having WHEA bsods after I also stopped trying to run RAM at 3200. As soon as I settled at 3000 I've got zero bsods.


----------



## Azureoval

I get the same BSOD as iNeri. Tried everything he has tried. It happens randomly. I can stress test it and nothing then I open a program and Bam!
Now I have dropped my Ram to 3000mhz like the previous poster and hopefully that solves it in the meantime. My Gskill Flare X 3200 cl14 kit ran at 3400 cl14 3.6v with my old 1700 in this MoBo.


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> I stopped having WHEA bsods after I also stopped trying to run RAM at 3200. As soon as I settled at 3000 I've got zero bsods.





Azureoval said:


> I get the same BSOD as iNeri. Tried everything he has tried. It happens randomly. I can stress test it and nothing then I open a program and Bam!
> Now I have dropped my Ram to 3000mhz like the previous poster and hopefully that solves it in the meantime. My Gskill Flare X 3200 cl14 kit ran at 3400 cl14 3.6v with my old 1700 in this MoBo.


Ok. Thanks for the advice guys.

Actually I try all stock too. So, ram at 2400. This way still give me WHEA errors in event viewer.

But I dont test if bsod happen this way.

I will try that. 

I also flased 5.53 Bios to try luck. In progress. 

And yes. I can pass stress test for ram and cpu but it crash when open Firefox lol



Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azureoval

Bluesman said:


> Thanks for the tip on where to find PBO in P5.60 bios. Unfortunately, the "xfr enhancements" section is NOT shown. My list of options ends with setting an SOC value. I now believe that this bios recognizes that I have installed a non-X 2700 and thus will not give me a PBO option.


I was running a 1700 when I first flashed bios 5.60 to get ready for my 3700x. I had none of the PBO/Overclocking features either. 
I had to reflash 5.60 again when running the 3700x and Voila I got the PBO stuff in the Bios. So that seems to support your theory.


----------



## Azureoval

iNeri said:


> Ok. Thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> Actually I try all stock too. So, ram at 2400. This way still give me WHEA errors in event viewer.
> 
> But I dont test if bsod happen this way.
> 
> I will try that.
> 
> I also flased 5.53 Bios to try luck. In progress.
> 
> And yes. I can pass stress test for ram and cpu but it crash when open Firefox lol
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk



Its weird my computer wouldn't even boot if I didn't leave it in XMP for the ram. I just changed the frequency to 3000 from 3200. Gskill Flare X 3200 cl14


----------



## iNeri

Azureoval said:


> Its weird my computer wouldn't even boot if I didn't leave it in XMP for the ram. I just changed the frequency to 3000 from 3200. Gskill Flare X 3200 cl14


Here with all autoo boot fine. 3700x btw.

I trust asrock will release a beta bios with a fix for this problem. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RaGran

I'm running a 3700X with G.Skill Ripjaws 3200Mhz CL14 XMP profile since yesterday. I only got whea error if I try to set RAM frequency higher than 3200, otherwise it's fine. All-core overclock stable from 4.2Ghz to 4.3Ghz at various voltages.

Haven't had time to test a lot of software, but my minimum fps in AC Odyssey benchmark at 4K HDR is 30-40% higher than with previous processor (R7 2700). The only software problem I've had so far is that my 3DMark CPU score is about half of what it should be. No idea about that.

The bios menus have a LOT more options than they did with the 2700.


----------



## thomasck

Once I set Infinity Fabric to 1500MHz I'm able to bump the RAM clock. Of course, with the latency penalty. I stopped at 3600MHz cause I've got no time to keep testing. 
Any infinity f. clock above 1500MHz results in crash even with ram clock is below 3000. I haven't played with voltages, 3900x is with offset of -0.1 and ram was 1.475V all the time with soc 1.1V.

1500/3600










1500/3533










1500/3000


----------



## Boxman

iNeri said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Following up for WHEA errors.
> 
> I send a ticket to asrock. Let's see if they have a beta bios or something.
> 
> I try using second 8x slot for gpu =bsot whea_uncorrectable_error
> 
> Config 8x pcie16= whea_uncorrectable_error
> 
> Config gen2 for m2 port = whea_uncorrectable_error
> 
> Config gen2 for 16x port=whea_uncorrectable_error
> 
> No matter what I do result in bsot after a while o use.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


Have you checked whether or not your PCI bus is actually running at the speeds you set? My settings don't seem to stick. For instance, if you config gen2 for 16x, can you check in GPUz what your PCIe bus is running at?

For your M2, you can check with SIV64X


----------



## Bluesman

Azureoval said:


> I was running a 1700 when I first flashed bios 5.60 to get ready for my 3700x. I had none of the PBO/Overclocking features either.
> I had to reflash 5.60 again when running the 3700x and Voila I got the PBO stuff in the Bios. So that seems to support your theory.


Thanks for the comment on reflashing for a Ryzen 3 after using a non-X Ryzen 2. I'm will be buying a 3800x soon, so your info is very helpful.

Now if only Asrock will give us 1.0.0.3AB bios. Otherwise, I'll have to switch to Gigabyte who seems update their bios when users/testers give them feedback. Really, hope ASROCK comes through for us.


----------



## iNeri

Boxman said:


> Have you checked whether or not your PCI bus is actually running at the speeds you set? My settings don't seem to stick. For instance, if you config gen2 for 16x, can you check in GPUz what your PCIe bus is running at?
> 
> For your M2, you can check with SIV64X


When i test i double check that PCIEx16 was at gen2. bsod anyway xD 

And yes, after a few reboots it goes back to "auto" 

Testing right now DDR to 3200. As @thomasck findings, is seem that Asrock only optimized this bios for max 1500 fclk :s Damn it asrock!!!


----------



## makemerush

I updated to 5.60 with my 1700 installed. With 5.60, I get a black screen and nothing else when I access the BIOS setup so I can't do anything in the BIOS. Clearing CMOS doesn't change anything. 5.10 is the last version that doesn't do that for me.

Anyhow, with 5.60 installed, I installed a 3900X. Computer boots into Windows fine. Same issue with the BIOS setup.

Any ideas on how I can access the BIOS? Am I the only one with that issue?

Extremely annoying...


----------



## polkfan

iNeri said:


> Ok. Thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> Actually I try all stock too. So, ram at 2400. This way still give me WHEA errors in event viewer.
> 
> But I dont test if bsod happen this way.
> 
> I will try that.
> 
> I also flased 5.53 Bios to try luck. In progress.
> 
> And yes. I can pass stress test for ram and cpu but it crash when open Firefox lol
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


That almost sounds like a power saving issue perhaps run at performance mode and OC all cores until asrock gives us the new AGESA. I kind of want ya to try haha since i'll be getting a 3700x whenever its back in stock at newegg


----------



## Contagion

I installed my 3700x into my system which is doubly brave considering I run a hardline water loop. Please function properly. 

My 960 EVO NVMe works, btw. I read that there were issues with NVMe but my is running at full speed. All the PCIe settings in the BIOS are set to auto.

Here are some cinebench from my 1800x with memory running at default and XMP 3200 C16.

And next are the results for the 3700x.

So that's kinda strange. Literally zero gain from 3200Mhz.

I am getting some audio crackling. This is on the same Windows install. I think I'll go ahead and do a fresh install.


----------



## Boxman

Found some interesting stuff. X370 Taichi + 3900x does not seem to play nice with IF clocks above 1433MHz.

At first I had weird behavior with RAM above 2933MT/s, it would halve my CB20 multi score. I checked with Ryzen master, with 3200MT/s ram (1600MHz FCLK), the CPU is only using 65% of its max 145W, hence the low score. No idea why it does that.

Then I set only the FCLK back to 1433, while keeping my RAM on XMP profile with 3200MT/s, and what do you know? Normal score, 7261 CB20, stable on 3200. Seems we can pursue higher MEMCLK for now, as long as we keep FCLK below this magic value. Also seems that the current BIOS is broken at least for the 3900x above 1433FCLK.

Gonna try if I can boot with even higher memspeeds now as long as I keep FCLK locked..

Edit// Yep, works.. Locking FCLK to 1433 makes my system boot 3600MT/s, before it wouldn't even do 3400 at the loosest timings. I gave it some voltage to make sure it booted. 









Edit2// 3733c16 also not a problem.  Proof that the X370 Taichi clocks the RAM juuuuuust fine with Ryzen 3000! It's just the FCLK above 1500 cannot be handled atm. I have spent literally 0 effort on my timings except CAS, this is a very quick and dirty proof of concept.










Of course, this takes quite a penalty on latency. I'm getting 92ns, as did I with 2933 synchronous btw. We need new AGESA asap.


----------



## Azureoval

Thanks for that info about the memory Boxman. I went ahead and tried some settings and it seems my limit is 1600 FCLK (with a 3700x) when manually set in both bios options. 1633 will boot but give me a 200 point hit on CB20. 
I also tried 3400cl14/1600 and it worked fine. I need to go back and bench it in AIDA though to compare to 3200cl14/1600fclk . My Ryzen Master has a Driver error and won't start so I can't verify for sure but 3400 never booted before.

EDIT: ok I finally got Ryzen Master to work and can confirm 3400 mem 1600 Fabric. Cool, Thanks again Boxman


----------



## iNeri

Very interesting findings guys. Nice work 

On Bios 5.53 and 3200 xpm theres no more whea_uncorrectable_error bsod 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azureoval

iNeri said:


> Very interesting findings guys. Nice work
> 
> On Bios 5.53 and 3200 xpm theres no more whea_uncorrectable_error bsod
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


That's good to know about 5.53. I still get them in 5.60 but it seems a lot less often with the Fabric set manually .


----------



## thomasck

@Boxman did you do any other adjustments? Gear down, power down, voltages? I stuck at FCLK 1500. Cpu voltage?

Would be nice if we could figure out what would limit the FCLK in some boards.

Last page I posted this same info but I can't breach 1500.

I set FCLK, mclk, ram resistance in the amd overclock, cadbus and all timings in the traditional dram timings.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxman

thomasck said:


> @Boxman did you do any other adjustments? Gear down, power down, voltages? I stuck at FCLK 1500. Cpu voltage?
> 
> Would be nice if we could figure out what would limit the FCLK in some boards.
> 
> Last page I posted this same info but I can't breach 1500.
> 
> I set FCLK, mclk, ram resistance in the amd overclock, cadbus and all timings in the traditional dram timings.


I'm trying a bunch of things as I had a hunch, but I got nothing. Tweaked timings on the RAM work fine, the RAM is not at fault here. Its simply the FCLK. I have tried forcing VDDG (Fabric voltage) to 1100mV along with VDDCR_SoC to 1.125, but nothing makes the Fabric clock stick to advertised speeds.

As of this moment, I think it is simply a problem with AGESA1.0.0.1 / current 5.60 bios.

Edit// Acutally, I did get it stable on 1800/1600 with SoC Uncore enabled and manually set to 1150mV in the AMD Overclocking section. Then it booted 1800/1700 but was very very laggy in the BIOS itself. 1800/1800 at 1150SoC / 1100 VDDG / 1.125 VDDCR_SoC didn't boot.


----------



## thomasck

Well I guess we will need to wait for another bios. Until there I'll stick with 1500/1500.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaGran

Edit: Never mind.


----------



## BillFleming

I can confirm what Boxman saw on my X370 Pro Gaming X with 3900x. Before manually turning the IF clock down not only would the BIOS menus appear to be lagging likes others had seen but ALL audio playback (at least from realtek) would be glitched out, then the PC would eventually crash. After turning the IF down to 1433 I was able to watch some TV shows successfully and the PC didn't crash after being left on overnight. Unfortunately the gaming performance is terrible in this state due to latency unless we can fix this with some kinda manual voltage adjustment. Also I'm not seeing it go above 4.2GHz either. (haven't messed with PB0/XFR settings yet)

The good news is on arch linux I installed the systemd-git package before swapping the CPU. Once on the new BIOS there IS an option to force M.2 NVMe to PCIe v3.0. (you can set this before upgrading to Ryzen 3000).
With that I have had no issue with SSDs not showing up. In fact with the PLX card I have 5 NVME that are all still functioning correctly along with 9 SATA drives. So I didn't have to do anything else special to get the computer to successfully boot up and operate. No issues seen so far with USB ports or ethernet or the VEGA card. (played some games, no crashes)

I want to stress though that unless you have a Ryzen 3000 or at least a tracking number that one has shipped you should stay on PinnaclePI AGESA 1.0.0.6. On 2700x the current BIOS broke the ability to boot faster RAM speeds probably due to wrong boot voltage.


----------



## danisflying

BillFleming said:


> I can confirm what Boxman saw on my X370 Pro Gaming X with 3900x. Before manually turning the IF clock down not only would the BIOS menus appear to be lagging likes others had seen but ALL audio playback (at least from realtek) would be glitched out, then the PC would eventually crash. After turning the IF down to 1433 I was able to watch some TV shows successfully and the PC didn't crash after being left on overnight. Unfortunately the gaming performance is terrible in this state due to latency unless we can fix this with some kinda manual voltage adjustment. Also I'm not seeing it go above 4.2GHz either. (haven't messed with PB0/XFR settings yet)
> 
> The good news is on arch linux I installed the systemd-git package before swapping the CPU. Once on the new BIOS there IS an option to force M.2 NVMe to PCIe v3.0. (you can set this before upgrading to Ryzen 3000).
> With that I have had no issue with SSDs not showing up. In fact with the PLX card I have 5 NVME that are all still functioning correctly along with 9 SATA drives. So I didn't have to do anything else special to get the computer to successfully boot up and operate. No issues seen so far with USB ports or ethernet or the VEGA card. (played some games, no crashes)
> 
> I want to stress though that unless you have a Ryzen 3000 or at least a tracking number that one has shipped you should stay on PinnaclePI AGESA 1.0.0.6. On 2700x the current BIOS broke the ability to boot faster RAM speeds probably due to wrong boot voltage.


Yes I have also noticed the exact same symptoms (Heavy stuttering of audio/video and eventual BSOD) when trying to raise my IF clock any higher than 1500. The current sweet spot for me is 1:1 ratio running memory at 2933mhz. Cannot wait until we get a bios fix for this!


----------



## thomasck

For those using FCLK n mclk, where are you guys setting the timings? Amd overclock tab or dram settings? I wonder if it will be any good if we set all through amd overclock.

And I just seen that under CBS we've got again all ram adjustments. So there's three ways to set it. This bios needs to be polished asap.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## makemerush

thomasck said:


> Well I guess we will need to wait for another bios. Until there I'll stick with 1500/1500.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


On my 3900X, I can't set Fabric Clock past 1400 without instability. @ 1433, it wont capture some of my keystrokes and it will occasionally stutter when gaming. It's a MAJOR performance hit (superposition 1080p extreme score 40% lower than it was with R1700 with fabric clock @ 1433)!

The only good news is that I got memory stable @ 3600 CAS 16...


----------



## thomasck

makemerush said:


> On my 3900X, I can't set Fabric Clock past 1400 without instability. @ 1433, it wont capture some of my keystrokes and it will occasionally stutter when gaming. It's a MAJOR performance hit (superposition 1080p extreme score 40% lower than it was with R1700 with fabric clock @ 1433)!
> 
> The only good news is that I got memory stable @ 3600 CAS 16...


I got stutter in games when the fclk was around 1533 and the next one. In my case running 1500/1800 was getting me +5ns in latency and not worthy read/write in ram benchmark a difference of 1000mb/s. The difference was too small to use like that so I set back 1500/1500. 

I'm getting some vcore spikes that I'm not enjoying, around 1.488V, even with a offset of -0.1 which is the minimum. SVI2 TFN reports a maximum of 1.369V.


----------



## Discovery

This maybe stupid, but where can I get the ASRom.exe utility that JZ shows in the youtube video on how to revert back to an older bios?


----------



## iNeri

makemerush said:


> On my 3900X, I can't set Fabric Clock past 1400 without instability. @ 1433, it wont capture some of my keystrokes and it will occasionally stutter when gaming. It's a MAJOR performance hit (superposition 1080p extreme score 40% lower than it was with R1700 with fabric clock @ 1433)!
> 
> The only good news is that I got memory stable @ 3600 CAS 16...


Hi guys, i share my test with bios 5.53

fclk 1600 no problem, so DDR to 3200 mhz perfect, no BSoD. BUT this bios have a interesting bug, once a launch Shadow of the tomb raider or Rise, just before the logo's screen all the cores goes to max boost and goes to 100% Even with all to stock the CPU goes to 4400 all cores to 100% and then the PC shutdowns and anter to safe mode (all fans to 100) xDD

This two games are the only ones that have this behavior, somehow is skiping the XFR 1 core boost to all cores XDD

So back to Bios 5.60 no problem. The games launch just fine. So a try 3133 mhz strap for RAM and 102 bclk. Almost stable, after 3 hours of use BAM! BSoD WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR xDD so, almost there.










Now im on 3066 strap + 102 bclk so 3133 mhz on RAM. Seems pretty stable so far. I report back if i crash again to go down to 3000 strap+102 bclk=3066 mhz ram.


----------



## thomasck

@iNeri



Are you able of fclk 1600 with 5.60 too or just 5.53? 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> @iNeri
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able of fclk 1600 with 5.60 too or just 5.53?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Yes. Only in 5.53 Bios. On 5.60 1600 fclk give me a lot of bsod whea_uncorrectable_error.

For now with 3066 strap + 102 bclk = 3133 DDR4 seem stable so far, no BSoD












Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

So it seems just set your memory to 2933mhz and wait for Asrock to publish the latest AGESA? Would that be stable if one is using a video card and a M.2 drive?


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> So it seems just set your memory to 2933mhz and wait for Asrock to publish the latest AGESA? Would that be stable if one is using a video card and a M.2 drive?


I have 2 M2 NVME and 1080 ti, no problem at DDR4 3066+102bclk.


----------



## Boxman

@iNeri, where are you finding these Asrock Beta bioses?


----------



## Discovery

Boxman said:


> @iNeri, where are you finding these Asrock Beta bioses?


This is where I got the L5.53 JZ electronics


----------



## iNeri

Discovery said:


> This is where I got the L5.53 JZ electronics


Yep. There is where I get those. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thomasck

Just tried 5.53 and no luck, fclk 1600 didn't work. Back to 5.60 1500/1500.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Contagion

Running the 3700X on 5.6 BIOS. Gonna let you guys know the ordeal I had last night. 

Booted up on the new 3700X on my old Windows. Cool, it worked. Sorta. Audio was crackling, games were stuttering. Went to do a fresh install off a USB and wow. BSOD after BSOD after system crashes on just trying to get windows running. Thought I was screwed. Turns out one of my ram sticks was bad. They were old and I was already suspecting some instability from them before I put in the new chip. Went to Best Buy today, picked up some 3000 C15 Corsair Vengeance RGBs for $85 and they worked great. I set them to XMP 3000Mhz, set the IF to 1500 Mhz and the system has been running great. I've been gaming all day. HWinfo64 reports WHEAs here and there but no BSODs. No stuttering. Luckily this seems like a good place to hold out until BIOS updates.


----------



## Discovery

I just put a 16GB kit LPX 3600 on this board with the 5.53 bios. Had to set the voltage manually to 1.40. Rammon says it is Micron.


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Just tried 5.53 and no luck, fclk 1600 didn't work. Back to 5.60 1500/1500.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Interesting. So, The Stilt was right:

Here on 5.53 1600 fclk no problem, over 5.60 bios 1567 fclk all fine. 



The Stilt said:


> 1800MHz+ should be doable on all CPU specimens.
> I've done 1866 and IIRC 1900MHz as well without any issues.
> 
> However, the maximum achievable FCLK depends on the memory configuration as well.
> 1 DPC SR B-die (i.e. single sided sticks) will be hitting the peaks, and 1 DPC DR B-die will reach 1800MHz and not much higher.
> According to some sources with 2 DPC DR sticks you are looking at 1600MHz max. FCLK (haven't tested myself).
> 
> Also, 2 CCD parts (3900X and 3950X) should be more picky about FCLK, due to the always present discrepancy in the CCD signaling.
> Typically one CCD will prefer lower voltage than the other and so on.


----------



## Ray666

Discovery said:


> This maybe stupid, but where can I get the ASRom.exe utility that JZ shows in the youtube video on how to revert back to an older bios?


https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/forum.php?act=38364

The tool:
https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TaichiP5.10WIN.zip


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> Interesting. So, The Stilt was right:
> 
> 
> 
> Here on 5.53 1600 fclk no problem, over 5.60 bios 1567 fclk all fine.


Yeah but looks like he's using x570. Gonna try 1567.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Discovery

Ray666 said:


> https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/forum.php?act=38364
> 
> The tool:
> https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TaichiP5.10WIN.zip


Thank you.


----------



## natehax

Folks,

Been doing a ton of troubleshooting on this and I sent a bug report to AsRock. Kinda tired of fiddling with an old AGESA versus the new ones that I know work--I made a reddit thread here if people are interested in piling on.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cdh421/asrock_if_frequency_locked_on_x370_taichi_and/


----------



## Brightmist

Have you guys tried these changes to VDDCR_SoC and cLDO_VDDG to try and fix IF related issues ?

Default for cLDO_VDDP is 0.9V (or 900 mV)
Default for VDDCR_SoC is 1.1V
Default for cLDO_VDDG comes out to (VDDCR_SoC - 0.04V)


----------



## thomasck

Brightmist said:


> Have you guys tried these changes to VDDCR_SoC and cLDO_VDDG to fix IF related issues ?
> 
> 
> 
> Default for cLDO_VDDP is 0.9V (or 900 mV)
> 
> Default for cLDO_VDDG comes out to (VDDCR_SoC - 0.4V)


I saw that somewhere ease this evening and I'll try tonight. But Stilts also says that 0.950 is doable to run 1800. So if we are set to 0.900 3200 should work. Anyways I'll try in couple of hours.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> I saw that somewhere ease this evening and I'll try tonight. But Stilts also says that 0.950 is doable to run 1800. So if we are set to 0.900 3200 should work. Anyways I'll try in couple of hours.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Please dont forget your feedback


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> Please dont forget your feedback


Or course not! 
I'm not really positive about it cause as I wrote in the post above, if 1800 is doable with 0.950v 1600 should be fine with 0.900v. 
But let's see. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluesman

Just an FYI. NEWEGG has the 3800X in stock at MSRP. I bought one but will wait for a new x370 bios. If we don't get one in 3 months, I'll go Gigabyte X570 arous master. (I had hoped to delay my x570 upgrade because I was leaning toward ASROCK x570 Taichi in about 6 months. But quality, timely bios updates are necessary.)

The reason I pulled the trigger on the 3800X now is that I am concerned AMD is going to have trouble stocking them and 3700X. I also saw a video with Wendell at Level One Techs that suggested the 3800X was a killer in PBO. I realize the cost per core is high relative to the others but I just want to run 3.9 stock with higher boosts coming from my cooling solution - Corsair AIO 360. I've got fans on the VRMs too.


----------



## Unoid

I got my 3800X installed in my Fatal1ty Professional Gaming on the 1.0.0.1 AGESA Bios (latest official)
I got my memory working at the same speeds I was limited to by my [email protected] 3.8Ghz 1.3V, 2933, 14's, safe subtimings 1T. I haven't tried higher yet.

Initial testing with P95 seem fine. 
16Thread Max heat workload does 85C!!! compared to 65C of my [email protected] 3.8ghz. I run a H110i Extreme. hopefully it's mounted right. It idles around 38-46C which is crazy, with voltage saying 1.45V idling. I've read this may be a bug?


Cinebnech R20 with stock no PBO, is: 
4991 with ryzen master average all core clock of 4.2ghz
514 with 1 core clock of 4.45, highest seen was 4.460 (no 4.5 as advertised)

I'll test out PBO and seeing if memory will go higher, I have PC3200 cas 14 2x16GB B-DIE

EDIT: 3200 at stock XMP hard froze windows running memtest after about 2 minutes.  Gotta wait for that newer AGESA


----------



## Bluesman

Check out my post on TIM paste application for AMD CPUs. There are urls attached that you might find helpful.

I've moved beyond the pea method to those associated with Threadripper because of the IO and chiplets.


----------



## Unoid

Bluesman said:


> Check out my post on TIM paste application for AMD CPUs. There are urls attached that you might find helpful.
> 
> I've moved beyond the pea method to those associated with Threadripper because of the IO and chiplets.


I did a full paste spread with a razor blade, then I did a small dab extra on where the IO die and chiplet are. Might be too much paste.


----------



## Boxman

Brightmist said:


> Have you guys tried these changes to VDDCR_SoC and cLDO_VDDG to fix IF related issues ?
> 
> Default for cLDO_VDDP is 0.9V (or 900 mV)
> Default for cLDO_VDDG comes out to (VDDCR_SoC - 0.4V)


Yeah I've experimented with this a day or two ago. (btw I think you mean -0.040v). 

I upped the VDDG to 1150mV at the highest with a 1.2 SoC voltage, and managed to get to 1600FCLK stable, 1700FCLK buggy and 1800FCLK no boot.

So the problem lies elsewhere, I think. Waiting for AGESA1.0.0.3AB..


----------



## thomasck

Soc 1100
VDDG 1100
VDDP 900
FCLK 1600 MCLK 1600

Aida 1500/1500 - my actual preset









Aida 1600/1600 - actual test









TM5 OK

Rest of the prints,

https://imgur.com/a/HCZRLh5

@iNeri

I'm gonna try 3400, if I'm not back it's cause I needed to clear cmos so I rather go to sleep


----------



## Unoid

Is ryzen 3000 serieis idling at 1.45V for everyone else?

All i've seen on this topic is AMD_Robert's comments: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/

I'd have to close/uninstall all my monitoring/overclocking utilities to test.
EDIT: closed all of my monitor apps, cpu-z only, still idles at 1.45-1.47, what's with these cpus


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Soc 1100
> VDDG 1100
> VDDP 900
> FCLK 1600 MCLK 1600
> 
> Aida 1500/1500 - my actual preset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aida 1600/1600 - actual test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM5 OK
> 
> Rest of the prints,
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/HCZRLh5
> 
> @iNeri
> 
> I'm gonna try 3400, if I'm not back it's cause I needed to clear cmos so I rather go to sleep



LOL, come back with good news please xD

About WHEA errors guess what? Seems its Windows 1903 related, Not ryzen, its happening over intel plattaforms as well


----------



## Veii

Guess i'll ask here if JZ by any chance lurks here too
Is there any way to force a flashback state on the Taichi ? :/

I semi-bricked mine, and the only way i can see it repairing ~ is by finding a gen 2 CPU , as the gen 3 microcode wasn't injected at that time 
I was down to bios v2.3 ~ as everything above had an annoying force shutdown bug with doubled tCTL temps - and tDie wasn't actually real world tDie 
Sadly the only state i can get it into is "looping post codes & rebooting" without any ability to recognize my microcode for the 1700X
(made a stupid modding error ^^# ~ but according to what i see, the bios is fine, it just doesn't detect my 1700x microcode anymore)

* Technically i would have the gear for re-flashing the bios chip with some tutorial (raspberry pi) or find someone to borrow the eMC² from
But i've read that there is a possibility to force a flashback recovery state somehow with a special bios name on an USB


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> LOL, come back with good news please xD
> 
> About WHEA errors guess what? Seems its Windows 1903 related, Not ryzen, its happening over intel plattaforms as well


3400 got me into a boot loop within bios splash screen, less bad, I did not need to clear cmos. Then I tried 3333 which was giving me WHEA. I thought in increasing some voltages here and there but then I remembered that I went too far with the 1800x so I will settle down around 3200. I still need to game in these settings to see if is stable or not, TM5 is just the very tip of the iceberg in terms of stability..



Unoid said:


> Is ryzen 3000 serieis idling at 1.45V for everyone else?
> 
> All i've seen on this topic is AMD_Robert's comments: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/
> 
> I'd have to close/uninstall all my monitoring/overclocking utilities to test.


I was, so then I set offset -0.1000. I was using fixed vcore at 1.25V and still getting pbo working.

Yet, I still get some crazy VID readings but they are not trustable as SVI2 TFN (read as CPU Vcore bold in red) in my print.


----------



## Brightmist

Boxman said:


> Yeah I've experimented with this a day or two ago. (btw I think you mean -0.040v).
> 
> I upped the VDDG to 1150mV at the highest with a 1.2 SoC voltage, and managed to get to 1600FCLK stable, 1700FCLK buggy and 1800FCLK no boot.
> 
> So the problem lies elsewhere, I think. Waiting for AGESA1.0.0.3AB..


Yea should be -0.040V or 40 mV.

Thanks for the feedback! I guess I'm still gonna wait a bit more on pulling the trigger on 3rd gen for a bit more with Taichi.

Use Ryzen Balanced Power Plan and check for voltage using either CPU-Z or Ryzen Master(not both at the same time) according to Robert Hallock's reddit posts. Other monitoring utilities seem to have been waking up sleeping cores and causing idle voltage/temps to increase.

These CPUs aren't using too much power but 7 nm dies are pretty tiny so heat density is really high. Tjunction is also at 95C so you all should be fine up to 85C.


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> 3400 got me into a boot loop within bios splash screen, less bad, I did not need to clear cmos. Then I tried 3333 which was giving me WHEA. I thought in increasing some voltages here and there but then I remembered that I went too far with the 1800x so I will settle down around 3200. I still need to game in these settings to see if is stable or not, TM5 is just the very tip of the iceberg in terms of stability..
> 
> 
> 
> I was, so then I set offset -0.1000. I was using fixed vcore at 1.25V and still getting pbo working.
> 
> Yet, I still get some crazy VID readings but they are not trustable as SVI2 TFN (read as CPU Vcore bold in red) in my print.


Thanks for your feedback bro.

So, with bios 5.60 

Testing righ now 3133 strap +102 bclk with VDDG to 0.96










Interesting, after i bump VDDG my WHEA errors stoped, No PCIE changes, All its "auto" so, gen3. After 1 hour of normal use no WHEA errors:










o,o?


----------



## jearly410

Unoid said:


> Is ryzen 3000 serieis idling at 1.45V for everyone else?
> 
> All i've seen on this topic is AMD_Robert's comments: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/
> 
> I'd have to close/uninstall all my monitoring/overclocking utilities to test.
> EDIT: closed all of my monitor apps, cpu-z only, still idles at 1.45-1.47, what's with these cpus


Mine shows high voltages as well, 1.45 at stock


----------



## cameronmc88

Hey guys im still rocking that 1700X at 3.8ghz with 3400mhz ddr4 with dram calc FAST preset, have tried 3466mz but it wasn't stable.

Just out of curiosity how important would going for a higher CPU OC like 3.9ghz give me over 3.8 in performance for gaming at 1080p 144hz voltage is like 1.325v for 3.8 stable and requires 1.4 for 3.9fhz.
Same with ram how much would I gain from 3400mhz to 3466mhz.

Also im on 5.10 bios and was wondering where the following bios features were: spread spectrum, dram R1-4 tune and clock I/o skew?


----------



## DragonQ

iNeri said:


> Thanks for your feedback bro.
> 
> So, with bios 5.60
> 
> Testing righ now 3133 strap +102 bclk with VDDG to 0.96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, after i bump VDDG my WHEA errors stoped, No PCIE changes, All its "auto" so, gen3. After 1 hour of normal use no WHEA errors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o,o?


I am running almost identical voltages to you:


MEM VDDIO: 1.35 V (actually set to 1.375 V in the BIOS and reads as 1.42 V in HWInfo)
CLDO_VDDP: 0.9 V
CLDO_VDDG: 0.95 V
VDDCR_SOC: 1.1 V (set to auto in BIOS)

With these settings, 1500 MHz RAM/IF is stable but anything higher is not.


----------



## 0razor1

Guys I hit 4000 MHz on an x370 titanium. Runs stable XMP 3600CL17 as per the RAM. Goes to 4000 but I didn't stability test at all and shut it down.
I've just bought an x370 taichi. What should one expect? 
Also, it's a July 2017 sealed piece - how do I go about updating it? I have a 2600 and 3600 on hand only.


----------



## Boxman

Can confirm that an 1.0.0.3AB bios for this particular board is close to release. Patience, my friends, but it will be worth it.


----------



## thomasck

0razor1 said:


> Guys I hit 4000 MHz on an x370 titanium. Runs stable XMP 3600CL17 as per the RAM. Goes to 4000 but I didn't stability test at all and shut it down.
> 
> I've just bought an x370 taichi. What should one expect?
> 
> Also, it's a July 2017 sealed piece - how do I go about updating it? I have a 2600 and 3600 on hand only.


You got 3600 stable in a x370 titanium and then you swapped for a Taichi? Well, i would expect same 3600 or even less. If you take a look in the previous pages you'll see how many problems we had until some more ram compatibility came up after bioses 5.xx. 3600 is the limit for zen+, some people don't even get 3600 to work.
@Boxman hope you are right bro, hehe.. I'm gonna wait for 2 months, and if nothing happens I'll go with a x570. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxman

thomasck said:


> @Boxman hope you are right bro, hehe.. I'm gonna wait for 2 months, and if nothing happens I'll go with a x570.


It'll be a good bit sooner than that. Trust me


----------



## DragonQ

Boxman said:


> Can confirm that an 1.0.0.3AB bios for this particular board is close to release. Patience, my friends, but it will be worth it.


Any news on the X470 & X470 Ultimate? :h34r-smi


----------



## garych

DragonQ said:


> Any news on the X470 & X470 Ultimate? :h34r-smi


They are not much different from X370, I bet they gonna get updates even sooner than this board.


----------



## 0razor1

thomasck said:


> You got 3600 stable in a x370 titanium and then you swapped for a Taichi? Well, i would expect same 3600 or even less. If you take a look in the previous pages you'll see how many problems we had until some more ram compatibility came up after bioses 5.xx. 3600 is the limit for zen+, some people don't even get 3600 to work.


Yes  

I know it's going from daisy chain to T topology. That's going to leave a scar.
But the thing is if 3600 is rock stable, and I booted fine at 4000, I wonder how bad it can get 
I need a BIOS flash to boot, though, right? I have the titanium for 2 more days and no Ryzen1 in sight to boot the Taichi. Geez.. what a predicament.


----------



## danisflying

Boxman said:


> It'll be a good bit sooner than that. Trust me


That's good to hear Boxman!

Personally I was finally able to get my ram running (Stable!) at its rated speed of 3200mhz CL14 using the VDDG changes discussed previously in the thread for which I am happy about. The ability to do this automatically will certainly be welcome!


----------



## Boxman

danisflying said:


> That's good to hear Boxman!
> 
> Personally I was finally able to get my ram running (Stable!) at its rated speed of 3200mhz CL14 using the VDDG changes discussed previously in the thread for which I am happy about. The ability to do this automatically will certainly be welcome!


I recommend not increasing VDDG but simply decoupling Memclk from FCLK and dropping FCLK to <1500MHz until you get the new bios. Upping the voltage is a band-aid fix and there's something else going on that causes this bug, it's not the voltage. I would refrain from uneccesary voltages for prolonged use. It is not required to run above 0.950v VDDG up to 1800MHz on this board, trust me


----------



## danisflying

Boxman said:


> I recommend not increasing VDDG but simply decoupling Memclk from FCLK and dropping FCLK to <1500MHz until you get the new bios. Upping the voltage is a band-aid fix and there's something else going on that causes this bug, it's not the voltage. I would refrain from uneccesary voltages for prolonged use. It is not required to run above 0.950v VDDG up to 1800MHz on this board, trust me


Ah I see, thanks for the advice I think I will allow my memory to run at 2933mhz until bios update just to be safe (So that I keep a 1:1 ratio atleast). Interestingly I actually get 100 pts lower on CB with these settings.


----------



## DragonQ

Boxman said:


> I recommend not increasing VDDG but simply decoupling Memclk from FCLK and dropping FCLK to <1500MHz until you get the new bios. Upping the voltage is a band-aid fix and there's something else going on that causes this bug, it's not the voltage. I would refrain from uneccesary voltages for prolonged use. It is not required to run above 0.950v VDDG up to 1800MHz on this board, trust me


Without 0.95V VDDG I can't even get 1500 MHz FCLK stable.


----------



## Boxman

Neither could I, I ran it on 1433 most of the time.


----------



## natehax

Umm...so I got an email from [email protected]

Literally "Try with this; one." ...and he attached x370TC5.61 to it.

File attached to post.

Who is willing to give it a try?

*edit; difficulty with my phone turning "s" into a pointer.


----------



## Zendal

natehax said:


> Umm...so I got an email from [email protected]
> 
> Literally "Try with this one." ...and he attached x370TC5.61 to it.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RMsXfB_gb-spRKYkliqbxHCVDXnsQhsA/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Who is willing to give it a try?


Something is screwing your message for me, showing 's' instead of 's' ????

Here
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RMsXfB_gb-spRKYkliqbxHCVDXnsQhsA/view


----------



## Discovery

Just put a 3600x in to my X370 Taichi was on 5.53 bios but the system would not post gave me a 62 code, tried different memory same code. Flashed to 5.60 and the 3600x posted fine loaded defaults and did some prelim test. This is my everyday system antvirus running and all. 

I did notice on the cpu lid the outside edges are higher, I did sand the the edges only and it improved the heatsink contact quit a bit. Just using a Wraith Max that I flattened out too it was concave.Temps seem inline.

I will do some memory tweaking but the system is stable and according to the cinabenchR20 and 3dtime spy faster. The boost is working on default bios settings hit 4400 on all cores at one time or another.


----------



## jamexman

*jamexman*



natehax said:


> Umm...so I got an email from [email protected]
> 
> Literally "Try with this; one." ...and he attached x370TC5.61 to it.
> 
> File attached to post.
> 
> Who is willing to give it a try?
> 
> *edit; difficulty with my phone turning "s" into a pointer.


Anyone tried it?


----------



## iNeri

natehax said:


> Umm...so I got an email from [email protected]
> 
> Literally "Try with this; one." ...and he attached x370TC5.61 to it.
> 
> File attached to post.
> 
> Who is willing to give it a try?
> 
> *edit; difficulty with my phone turning "s" into a pointer.



Thanks, time to test this beta bios 

Still agesa 1.0.0.1?

Im not at home but according with this hex editor this bios is agesa 1.0.0.3


----------



## DemonAk

iNeri said:


> Thanks, time to test this beta bios
> 
> Still agesa 1.0.0.1?


Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3

Guys, who knows, we can put 4x32gb (total 128gb) in our board this memory? https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/dram/module/M378A4G43MB1-CTD/ price for one module ~150$
asrock tested them on b450 https://www.rehwolution.it/articles/first-real-32-gb-ram-modules-shown-working-on-asrock-boards/


----------



## Drejfus

Hmm, I just flash P5.61 it's AGESA 1.0.0.3
boot nice... i decide to try becose i have big problem to boot on two memory modules after i install 3900x (on 2600x my Flare X F4-3200C14D-16FX working great in 4 modules)


----------



## garych

Zendal said:


> Something is screwing your message for me, showing 's' instead of 's' ????


I've seen few people here with S like that, selecting and right-click googling that converts it to S


----------



## iNeri

Thanks guys, this is great news.

This bios is even mark as P -production- vs L -beta-

Someone try to push ram at 3600 mhz?


----------



## garych

AGESA 1.0.0.3 must have some huge additions/changes


----------



## natehax

Got RAM at 3733c15 right now, XMP simple overclock. One issue; it breaks the PS/2 port. No more ancient keyboard


----------



## iNeri

natehax said:


> Got RAM at 3733c15 right now, XMP simple overclock. One issue; it breaks the PS/2 port. No more ancient keyboard


Wow, thats great news. 

Cant wait to test it.


----------



## Discovery

Better, I will give the 5.61 a try.


----------



## Drejfus

P5.61 looking nice,
but I still have a memory problem, I can start the system only with a single ram module (in A1 or A2 or B1 or B2)
with two or four its stuck on 4b error code and restart, any advice?


----------



## flearider

iNeri said:


> Wow, thats great news.
> 
> Cant wait to test it.


so how do you get any keyboard support ??? if I get a crash in windows I have to use a ps2 keyboard cause my usb stuff wont work ?


----------



## iNeri

flearider said:


> so how do you get any keyboard support ??? if I get a crash in windows I have to use a ps2 keyboard cause my usb stuff wont work ?


What I understand is the one broken is ps2 keyboard. Usb keyboard are fine. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RaGran

5.61 works here as well with all ram frequencies i tried so far (3200, 3600, 3733 and 3800). The ram frequency selector in the bios now goes up to 6000.


----------



## garych

That new BIOS has lots of options brought back and some new as well, also some menus got reorganized.


----------



## Boxman

Boxman said:


> Can confirm that an 1.0.0.3AB bios for this particular board is close to release. Patience, my friends, but it will be worth it.


Welp, wasn't sure if I should leak it but glad to see someone else did  According to the support rep I spoke to, this beta BIOS contains 1.0.0.3AB.

For me it fixed (reproducibly):
- WHEA errors I was having on Vega64. 0 so far, after 10-ish hours.
- FCLK not going above 1500. Now it goes 1800 at 0.95v
- Boosting single-thread now goes to 4.575 out of the box, 521 CB20 marks

Identified issues so far:
- After CMOS clear, setting MEMCLK/Cas/Voltage at the same time causes no-boot. Workaround: set DRAM voltage first, reboot, then set frequency+cas, reboot. Done
- User profiles are broken. Loading any user profile results in a no-boot scenario that requires hard CMOS clear. Even 5-second off-button doesn't work anymore

Other than that, this bios is an absolute treat. Obivously BETA. The zip I received was marked L5.61, and I MD5 checked if it's the same file as shared here.


----------



## LongRod

Man I can't wait till this bios gets released for the fatality pro gaming now.

I can switch back off my B450 board soon!


----------



## Zendal

Oh no, the thing where I can't turn off CSM without losing signal on DP is back :'(

Also, running 5 degrees hotter with the same settings that 5.60. PBO seems to be pushing harder for me (improved 60 points in CB20 multi) may be time to offset undervolt a lil' bit . 
3200XMP working great without the need of fiddling with VDDG.


----------



## Discovery

5.61 works with my LPX 3600 XMP profile 5.60 did not. The one thing that I lost was max boost, 5.61 only boost to 4351 all cores 5.60 boosted to 4400.


----------



## repoman

natehax said:


> Umm...so I got an email from [email protected]
> 
> Literally "Try with this; one." ...and he attached x370TC5.61 to it.
> 
> File attached to post.
> 
> Who is willing to give it a try?
> 
> *edit; difficulty with my phone turning "s" into a pointer.


Thank you for sharing this. I reinstalled my X370 board and flashed this after not being thrilled with my ASUS X570-Pro that replaced it ... it works perfectly now, better than under X570. Idle voltage works, boost clocks work better and are higher, and it runs cooler and on fewer volts while staying rock stable. Saved me $215; I will be returning the X570 board.


----------



## thomasck

5.61L oh god I never wanted to finish a shift so badly to go home! 

If is all working nooooo need for x570 board!

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

Zendal said:


> Oh no, the thing where I can't turn off CSM without losing signal on DP is back :'(


Same issue here. Also UEFI really takes time to load, it won't turn the screen on for 5 seconds before showing POST screen, and then will turn off for 5 seconds when going into BIOS settings.


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> 5.61L oh god I never wanted to finish a shift so badly to go home!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unoid

I sent an email to asrock support asking if they intend to release future BIOS's with 1.0.0.3ABA which has LINUX bug fixes. I can't run any Ubuntu or manjaro/debian or systemd linux VM's let alone natively. I also asked for better communication. 

For Fatality Professional Gaming, which is essential the same board. I feel like if everyone on this thread were to send emails that ASROCK would see the demand and up their game a little bit.

Join me Brothers/Xirs: https://event.asrock.com/tsd.asp


----------



## repoman

Unoid said:


> I sent an email to asrock support asking if they intend to release future BIOS's with 1.0.0.3ABA which has LINUX bug fixes. I can't run any Ubuntu or manjaro/debian or systemd linux VM's let alone natively. I also asked for better communication.
> 
> For Fatality Professional Gaming, which is essential the same board. I feel like if everyone on this thread were to send emails that ASROCK would see the demand and up their game a little bit.
> 
> Join me Brothers/Xirs: https://event.asrock.com/tsd.asp


Yeah the Linux issue is irritating, but it doesn't work on X570 at the moment either, at least on the Asus board I just replaced. I'd give it a week or two


----------



## Zendal

Just wrote a ticket to say thank you and that we appreciate the 'extended' support .

I hope they keep up the good work at least to compensate us for the horrible, horrible times with Ryzen's 1st Gen


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


>


Just got home, had an argument with the wife. Excellent, one more reason to stay in the pc whole night 

Let's flash this 5.61L


----------



## jrcbandit

Thanks for the bios, going to try it soon! I have an all core overclock right now at 4.2 Ghz for my 3700x (1.28V with 1.25 under load), going 4.25 or higher required too much voltage (above 1.325 V). With the new Bios, I can see if PBO is worth trying again but I was having much better results with an all-core overclock since PBO never really boosted my 3700x higher than 4.3 Ghz and if using auto-OC and PBO with no power limits the max single core boost was only 4.25 Ghz.


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Just got home, had an argument with the wife. Excellent, one more reason to stay in the pc whole night
> 
> Let's flash this 5.61L


LOL










2 hours left to get home 

I can resist that with your test


----------



## Boxman

Unoid said:


> I sent an email to asrock support asking if they intend to release future BIOS's with 1.0.0.3ABA which has LINUX bug fixes. I can't run any Ubuntu or manjaro/debian or systemd linux VM's let alone natively. I also asked for better communication.
> 
> For Fatality Professional Gaming, which is essential the same board. I feel like if everyone on this thread were to send emails that ASROCK would see the demand and up their game a little bit.
> 
> Join me Brothers/Xirs: https://event.asrock.com/tsd.asp


I'm not sure what you're expecting. Their communication is fine, if you care to reach out to them. They're even sending out beta bioses. What more can you want?

Asrock is not the company to have a full-time worker on social-media posting little ins and outs about their company. The products speak for themselves and support is pretty fast as long as you reach out.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

This beta BIOS should be compatible with 1st gen Ryzen, right?

5.53 works fine from me, but newer AGESA is hard to resist.

Should I just wait until it's officially released, along with instructions/notes?


----------



## natehax

I was impressed honestly. I didn't expect this level of outreach.

I did some poking around, and if you go into AMD overclocking, there's an advanced setting under PBO that allows you to set an auto OC target of +200mhz. I enabled it, but haven't seen any clockspeeds over 4625.

I also tested pushing the IF to see if I could get it to 1900...was a no-go every time. Still, 3733c15 is pretty solid! Sub-70ns in AIDA64.

I think there are still some optimizations we'll see.


----------



## Drejfus

Yes!!! i just fix memory issue, (need to boot with single module, set XMP, reboot, add second module. four still no go.


----------



## Discovery

Not sure if I am gaining anything but the memory is up to 3733 1.4v from 3600 1.35v same timings as 3600. I was able to boot into windows at 3800 but it was sketchy.


----------



## Unoid

Boxman said:


> I'm not sure what you're expecting. Their communication is fine, if you care to reach out to them. They're even sending out beta bioses. What more can you want?
> 
> Asrock is not the company to have a full-time worker on social-media posting little ins and outs about their company. The products speak for themselves and support is pretty fast as long as you reach out.


I'm not expecting social media. I deplore social media for censorship personally. But a webpage section with updates to planned bios updates/roadmap would be nice and a project manager type could keep it updated.


----------



## Azureoval

Running the new 5.61 bios. Windows seems to be running great so far, no WHEA errors! 
Every program I have run works great except for Valley BM which would just freeze everything up which is weird. I did a fresh install to see if that will help and will try later. 
I was having issues getting my Gskill Flare X 3200cl14 past 3000mhz 1:1 without uncoupling on 5.60. Now I can run it 3400/1700 XMP cl14 with a slight voltage bump to 1.36. This was my settings with my Ryzen 1700 1st gen. 
Good job Asrock. I'm sure bugs might creep up but this a great step in the right direction for a old board. 
3700x , 3400cl14
Aida 64
Read 48872
Write 27188
Copy 46586
Lat 72.9ns
Quite a bump up from 3000/1500


----------



## thomasck

1800/1800, and let's test! 
Ram 1.5V, CPU offset -0.75. SoC auto.
Cinebench15 score did not change a thing. Weird. 
TM5 OK!


----------



## SuDoTox

@DemonAk

I'm running 64Gb of M378A4G43MB1-CTD in my X370 Taichi. Works pretty well on both the 3900x (2933 20-19-19-43) and 1700x (3200 20-19-19-43), both on 5.60. Haven't really gotten around to pushing it yet though.


----------



## Henry Tran

I haven't get a chance to mess around with it much. 3733Mhz [email protected]


https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/13919904


----------



## thomasck

Something is off here with 5.61L. Getting some strange lags, a simple refresh in the desktop would make the icons to disapear for a while, the system hangs, then comes back. 
dram 1.5 soc 1.1, 3900x stock offset -0.75.

Edit

After 1st reboot the bios reverted to it's default values.


----------



## jrcbandit

thomasck said:


> Something is off here with 5.61L. Getting some strange lags, a simple refresh in the desktop would make the icons to disapear for a while, the system hangs, then comes back.
> dram 1.5 soc 1.1, 3900x stock offset -0.75.
> 
> Edit
> 
> After 1st reboot the bios reverted to it's default values.


It might be your voltage offset, have you tried to see if you get the same issues with at auto/no offset?


----------



## Discovery

On 5.61 I just got my highest CBR20 score to date. I am not getting full boost though. 4374 was the max only on one core. I switched back to 5.60 and am getting some serious boost with default bios settings. 4448MHz all cores. I am going to fiddle around with the memory some more, I am within 20 some odd points running my memory @ 3733 18-22-22-22-42 on 5.61 or running it at 3000 16-18-18-18-36 on 5.60.


----------



## Contagion

I gamed for like 4 hours on the new 5.61 bios and I got 0 WHEAs. Solid. Gonna tweak with memory next.


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Something is off here with 5.61L. Getting some strange lags, a simple refresh in the desktop would make the icons to disapear for a while, the system hangs, then comes back.
> dram 1.5 soc 1.1, 3900x stock offset -0.75.
> 
> Edit
> 
> After 1st reboot the bios reverted to it's default values.


Thanks for your entry mate.

Here i cant even boot on defaults, as soon as i boot to Windows the PC shuts down and all the fans goes to 100%. At start i was thinking it was probably because RAM OC to 3666, cause i can boot at that speed. Then a lower to 3600 CL 16 same thing.

So i decided to boot all stock. Nothing, as soon i boot to desktop the PC shutdown and all the fans go to 100%.

I try to put 1.35v and 2400 mhz stock flarex default, nothing. After this the bios reset all setting to stock, same as you..

I dont know what it is, my ram? my nvme? May be my GPU..cause a lot of you guys this bios its working well.

Anyway. Back to 5.60 and no problem at all. 1.0v to VDDG and 3266 tigh timings no problem. NO WHEA errors so far.

Its a shame, well hope the final bios have no problems


----------



## Anasevia

5.61 pretty much fixed every strange lockup on load issue I had with a few games, such as Total War Three Kingdoms. I had an idea it would since other users like Contagion said it would fix WHEA issues, but still over the moon I can play my favourite games again. 

5700XT+Taichi+2700x, Before my Vega never ever had such issues even with the same drivers and bios. 5.61 behaves as before for me in regards to ram stability [had b-die and a Soc that would never do more than 3333mhz CL14 stable anyhoo].


----------



## Zendal

iNeri said:


> Thanks for your entry mate.
> 
> Here i cant even boot on defaults, as soon as i boot to Windows the PC shuts down and all the fans goes to 100%. At start i was thinking it was probably because RAM OC to 3666, cause i can boot at that speed. Then a lower to 3600 CL 16 same thing.
> 
> So i decided to boot all stock. Nothing, as soon i boot to desktop the PC shutdown and all the fans go to 100%.
> 
> I try to put 1.35v and 2400 mhz stock flarex default, nothing. After this the bios reset all setting to stock, same as you..
> 
> I dont know what it is, my ram? my nvme? May be my GPU..cause a lot of you guys this bios its working well.
> 
> Anyway. Back to 5.60 and no problem at all. 1.0v to VDDG and 3266 tigh timings no problem. NO WHEA errors so far.
> 
> Its a shame, well hope the final bios have no problems


That's super weird iNeri, we have pretty much identical hardware and the only thing I did was restore defaults before I flashed 5.61. Then loaded XMP, couple of restarts for memory training and I was good to go. Maybe try clear CMOS instead of loading defaults?


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> That's super weird iNeri, we have pretty much identical hardware and the only thing I did was restore defaults before I flashed 5.61. Then loaded XMP, couple of restarts for memory training and I was good to go. Maybe try clear CMOS instead of loading defaults?


I do that. Even reflash and te download. Clear cmos like 20 times xDDD

Yes its super weird. I dont know what it is :s

Even I do a flash with nothing conected to the mobo, only usb stick Amd keyboard.

I leave it without baterry 20 minutes too. Same result. 

I try the Bios attached on the thread and the one on drive. 

Nothing works 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## garych

iNeri said:


> I do that. Even reflash and te download. Clear cmos like 20 times xDDD
> 
> Yes its super weird. I dont know what it is :s
> 
> Even I do a flash with nothing conected to the mobo, only usb stick Amd keyboard.
> 
> I leave it without baterry 20 minutes too. Same result.
> 
> I try the Bios attached on the thread and the one on drive.
> 
> Nothing works


Maybe try this one JZ uploaded just few hours ago. https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC5.61.exe
It's the same size to the bit, but modified few hours later (probably changed letter P to L )








*Edit: *Nevermind, it's the same file, identical hashes.


----------



## SStratman

Anyone else getting oddities with pcie link width and speed with latest 5.60 and 5.61 BIOS with new ryzen 3000 series? I'm running a 3900X, 1080ti, and also an intel X710 nic in my 2nd pcie x16 slot. The first issue is with stock BIOS settings my 1080ti is only connecting at pcie x8 3.0 but the X710 nic isn't populating (Intel card doing what it should and nvidia card running at half what is set). But when I set the switch from 1x16 to 2x8 it drops my 1080ti all the way back to pcie x2 1.1! However the intel X710 nic runs properly at pcie x8 3.0.

I'm not sure if this is a BIOS bug or nvidia driver bug but it seems like nvidia as the BIOS setting seems to do what is asked when looking at how the intel X710 nic behaves with BIOS settings changes. And both card were running fine (each at x8 3.0) with that same setup via a 1700X with the pcie switch set to 2x8 even on BIOS 5.60. Anyone else seeing this pcie link width and speed behavior even with just a single gpu in one slot?


----------



## Senniha

Hi, I just received a BIOS support email,1.0.0.3 5.61 im flashing it now


----------



## Contagion

Im using the 3700X. I tested memory settings from 3000 C14 to 3600 C16 and got great results. Huge gains of memory read and write shown by AIDA64. However, my Cinebench scores were mostly within margin of error of each other the whole time. Even at base XMP 3000 C15. The only other settings I would change were I set SOC to 1.1v the whole time and I would set the IF to whatever half the dual channel frequency was. So 3600 on memory and 1800 on IF, etc. Is this normal Ryzen behavior?


----------



## Uninen

Hello everyone. Ive been stalking this thread here for years now, i had a X370 Taichi board, but it crapped out, one day it would just not post after changing CPU cooler (post code 00), so i got it RMA'd, and got a new one back thats now in my second spare system, running in my main now X370 Professional Gaming, which is essentially a (red) Taichi, just with couple of extra features, im on bios 5.30 on it, which is the same as Taichis 5.60, cant boot past 3200mhz on RAM, something positive, my 3600CL18 16GB dual channel kit actually runs 3200CL14 now with R3600 i got on monday, it would not boot past 3200CL16 on earlier R1600, R2600 and R1700 CPU's i had on, cant wait till this board too has a bios with AGESA 1.0.0.3 so that i can run the RAM at spec or even overclocked. Just something i wanted to share about my experience, as ive noticed plenty of people have problems with RAM on these boards, with the ZEN 2 CPU's, but me being able to run 3200CL14, something that earlier wasnt possible, i feel its somewhat "working for me", even as it is quite far removed from ideal and from what i want, which is to run this 3600CL18 kit at 3733CL17 with IF 1:1.


----------



## Senniha

Man your NB is 1:2 half performance hurting you on latency go for 3466 tight



Discovery said:


> On 5.61 I just got my highest CBR20 score to date. I am not getting full boost though. 4374 was the max only on one core. I switched back to 5.60 and am getting some serious boost with default bios settings. 4448MHz all cores. I am going to fiddle around with the memory some more, I am within 20 some odd points running my memory @ 3733 18-22-22-22-42 on 5.61 or running it at 3000 16-18-18-18-36 on 5.60.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Contagion said:


> I gamed for like 4 hours on the new 5.61 bios and I got 0 WHEAs. Solid. Gonna tweak with memory next.


Sooo...X370 Taich+1st gen, right (don't know if you haven't updated your sig)?


----------



## Contagion

Dekaohtoura said:


> Contagion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gamed for like 4 hours on the new 5.61 bios and I got 0 WHEAs. Solid. Gonna tweak with memory next.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo...X370 Taich+1st gen, right (don't know if you haven't updated your sig)?
Click to expand...

I'm on a 3700X, I'll update my sig.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Contagion said:


> I'm on a 3700X, I'll update my sig.


Oh, ok.

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## natehax

Boxman said:


> Welp, wasn't sure if I should leak it but glad to see someone else did  According to the support rep I spoke to, this beta BIOS contains 1.0.0.3AB.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Identified issues so far:
> - After CMOS clear, setting MEMCLK/Cas/Voltage at the same time causes no-boot. Workaround: set DRAM voltage first, reboot, then set frequency+cas, reboot. Done
> - User profiles are broken. Loading any user profile results in a no-boot scenario that requires hard CMOS clear. Even 5-second off-button doesn't work anymore.


I can confirm these issues. I haven't tried setting DRAM voltage first, and then rebooting. I was wondering why I couldn't get my tightened timings to stick. Things on my to-do list tonight:

* Test loading tightened timings (i.e. 3733c15 w/ subtiming mods)
* See if I can get IF to 1900 with some minor voltage increases (?)
* Work with the PBO scalar--it seems like my overall single-threaded boost DECREASED compared to 5.60 (I'd like to push it back up to 4.7ghz!)
* Run benchies on firestrike / cinebench to check RAM OC / IF OC at both a 1:1 divider versus highly-clocked RAM / 1:2 divider

I'm really looking forward to that last one--who wants to help me find out at what DRAM frequency latency on 1:2 IF divider versus 3733 w/tightened timings and 1:1 IF divider?


----------



## garych

Dekaohtoura said:


> This beta BIOS should be compatible with 1st gen Ryzen, right?
> 
> 5.53 works fine from me, but newer AGESA is hard to resist.
> 
> Should I just wait until it's officially released, along with instructions/notes?


I currently have 5.61 flashed and it's working with my 1700, but:
1. Disabling CSM will make it not POST, so likely no fast boot as well.
2. UEFI loads very slow for me, like 5 additional seconds of screen turned off before POST and then it turns off for 5 more after I press Delete. Windows reports 19-20 seconds of BIOS time.
3. Also, as mentioned somewhere above, you can't apply voltage, speed, and timings to ram at the same time. So you have to set voltage, apply and on next boot set your clock and timings. XMP profile is not affected.


----------



## thomasck

jrcbandit said:


> It might be your voltage offset, have you tried to see if you get the same issues with at auto/no offset?


Sadly is not vcore, I've tried stock vcore etc and it is related to memory speed..



iNeri said:


> Thanks for your entry mate.
> 
> Here i cant even boot on defaults, as soon as i boot to Windows the PC shuts down and all the fans goes to 100%. At start i was thinking it was probably because RAM OC to 3666, cause i can boot at that speed. Then a lower to 3600 CL 16 same thing.
> 
> So i decided to boot all stock. Nothing, as soon i boot to desktop the PC shutdown and all the fans go to 100%.
> 
> I try to put 1.35v and 2400 mhz stock flarex default, nothing. After this the bios reset all setting to stock, same as you..
> 
> I dont know what it is, my ram? my nvme? May be my GPU..cause a lot of you guys this bios its working well.
> 
> Anyway. Back to 5.60 and no problem at all. 1.0v to VDDG and 3266 tigh timings no problem. NO WHEA errors so far.
> 
> Its a shame, well hope the final bios have no problems


Same behaviour here. 

Once I manage to boot with the desired settings it is all stable, but once I cold boot, or a simple reboot makes the bios to lose settings. Or it will shut off, then on again, or just black screen. Right now I'm at 3533, played around 2 hours of ashes of singularity, some bf5, ran TM5, and all fine. Even hci ran about 400% no errors.. I know, 400% is nothing but it is what it is.. What I mean is, is stable enough for gaming, but once I reboot, bang, stock. 

I'm pretty much sure if I reboot now I'll lose the settings, and if you try to load them from stock is black screen no doubt.


----------



## wizardwiz

garych said:


> I currently have 5.61 flashed and it's working with my 1700, but:
> 1. Disabling CSM will make it not POST, so likely no fast boot as well.
> 2. UEFI loads very slow for me, like 5 additional seconds of screen turned off before POST and then it turns off for 5 more after I press Delete. Windows reports 19-20 seconds of BIOS time.
> 3. Also, as mentioned somewhere above, you can't apply voltage, speed, and timings to ram at the same time. So you have to set voltage, apply and on next boot set your clock and timings. XMP profile is not affected.


Same thing here.
1st Gen 1700, 5.61 bios flashed. exactly the same issues as you mentioned. boot time has increased dramatically , probably due to the extra time it take on bios time.


----------



## iNeri

garych said:


> Maybe try this one JZ uploaded just few hours ago. https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC5.61.exe
> It's the same size to the bit, but modified few hours later (probably changed letter P to L )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: *Nevermind, it's the same file, identical hashes.


Yep, I try luck with jz dowload and nothing, black screen even with default as soon as windows loads. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Art385

garych said:


> I currently have 5.61 flashed and it's working with my 1700, but:
> 1. Disabling CSM will make it not POST, so likely no fast boot as well.
> 2. UEFI loads very slow for me, like 5 additional seconds of screen turned off before POST and then it turns off for 5 more after I press Delete. Windows reports 19-20 seconds of BIOS time.
> 3. Also, as mentioned somewhere above, you can't apply voltage, speed, and timings to ram at the same time. So you have to set voltage, apply and on next boot set your clock and timings. XMP profile is not affected.


I've just flashed 5.61 then set all in one go (ram timings, ram voltage, cpu votlage, soc voltage, cpu clock) and booted up fine, no probs. Uefi also loads as always.


----------



## garych

Art385 said:


> I've just flashed 5.61 then set all in one go (ram timings, ram voltage, cpu votlage, soc voltage, cpu clock) and booted up fine, no probs. Uefi also loads as always.


Are you on 1st gen Ryzen though?


----------



## Zendal

Yeah... everything went to crap for me too after I powered the damn thing off . Can't reliably load profiles (along with the issues you guys mentioned) so it's a no go for me.

This pretty much leaves me with Defaults + XMP for the time being. May be using RyzenMaster? I dunno, I guess I'll try.


----------



## DragonQ

garych said:


> I currently have 5.61 flashed and it's working with my 1700, but:
> 1. Disabling CSM will make it not POST, so likely no fast boot as well.
> 2. UEFI loads very slow for me, like 5 additional seconds of screen turned off before POST and then it turns off for 5 more after I press Delete. Windows reports 19-20 seconds of BIOS time.
> 3. Also, as mentioned somewhere above, you can't apply voltage, speed, and timings to ram at the same time. So you have to set voltage, apply and on next boot set your clock and timings. XMP profile is not affected.


Sounds a bit buggy but I'd take it over the current releases. FWIW, my BIOS time as reported by Windows is already 23-24s on the X470 official BIOS, so 19-20s would be an improvement even if fast boot doesn't work.


----------



## tau31

Hey Guys,

I am running a Taichi X370 on the latest Bios 5.6, AMD 3900x, and 16(2x8) of Corsair Vengeance 3200 c16 @ 2933.
I started tinkering with the BIOS setting to do the simple update of 2133 memory speeds to 2933 and uping the SOC VDDCR to 1.1. 
However, when I looked at Ryzen Master and HwInfo, my SOC stays low at around 1.025. Is this normal behavior?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

garych said:


> I currently have 5.61 flashed and it's working with my 1700, but:
> 1. Disabling CSM will make it not POST, so likely no fast boot as well.
> 2. UEFI loads very slow for me, like 5 additional seconds of screen turned off before POST and then it turns off for 5 more after I press Delete. Windows reports 19-20 seconds of BIOS time.
> 3. Also, as mentioned somewhere above, you can't apply voltage, speed, and timings to ram at the same time. So you have to set voltage, apply and on next boot set your clock and timings. XMP profile is not affected.





wizardwiz said:


> Same thing here.
> 1st Gen 1700, 5.61 bios flashed. exactly the same issues as you mentioned. boot time has increased dramatically , probably due to the extra time it take on bios time.


ΤΥ both.

What about mem freq/timings/latency?

Any improvements over previous AGESA versions?


----------



## jamexman

Just a little bit off topic. I currently have a x370 taichi with a 1800x and Geforce 1080ti. I can upgrade either my CPU or the video card, but not both, just one. Was thinking either going to a 3900x or a Geforce 2080. I use my system mainly for gaming and light streaming. Which one would you upgrade first and why?

Thanks!


----------



## Boxman

*PSA: BIOS 5.61 does NOT fix WHEA errors*

Previously I reported that BIOS 5.61 fixed WHEA errors reproducibly (see quote). Unfortunately, it does not. The new BIOS simply defaults "AER capability" ('Advanced Error Reporting') to "Disabled". This indeed reproducibly removes the WHEA errors, but not because the cause has been fixed but solely because the reporting mechanism is disabled.

I reset AER and one corresponding setting in the AMD menu's to Auto, and the errors came back reproducibly; three sets of 5+1 PCIeBus+PCIeDevice errors during Time Spy.

So WHEA remains, as soon as you re-enable these capabilities.



Boxman said:


> Welp, wasn't sure if I should leak it but glad to see someone else did  According to the support rep I spoke to, this beta BIOS contains 1.0.0.3AB.
> 
> For me it fixed (reproducibly):
> - WHEA errors I was having on Vega64. 0 so far, after 10-ish hours.
> - FCLK not going above 1500. Now it goes 1800 at 0.95v
> - Boosting single-thread now goes to 4.575 out of the box, 521 CB20 marks


----------



## wizardwiz

Dekaohtoura said:


> ΤΥ both.
> 
> What about mem freq/timings/latency?
> 
> Any improvements over previous AGESA versions?


Didn't had the time to fiddle with it today. just punched XMP , few minor things like SVM disabled and that's about it. Got corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, working as it should at 3000.
Bios itself is a bit sluggish but once you boot to the OS it's working just fine. Vcore is working as it should 0.9v-1.42v , temps idle 44-46 C, under load 61-65C or so.
I might try and mess a bit with the mem timing later on today.

EDIT: didn't see any huge improvement while running benchmarks. I mean it's a bit better, but nothing special. although we're having some extreme hot weather today so It might be thermals and heat thing.


----------



## garych

Dekaohtoura said:


> ΤΥ both.
> 
> What about mem freq/timings/latency?
> 
> Any improvements over previous AGESA versions?


 Just tested latency in AIDA.
~9ns worse than on previous version with same timings :thumbsdow
Also Task Manager memory info is broken









Probably gonna go back to 5.60 and wait for the official release, nothing in this one for me to keep using it.


----------



## Art385

Art385 said:


> I've just flashed 5.61 then set all in one go (ram timings, ram voltage, cpu votlage, soc voltage, cpu clock) and booted up fine, no probs. Uefi also loads as always.


R5 2600 so no.


----------



## garych

Art385 said:


> R5 2600 so no.


So the issues described are 1st gen only.


----------



## thomasck

Funny thing. I realised if I set ram within the 2nd tab "oc tweaker" it just goes and flows no problem. As you set in there the fclk changes automatically staying 1:1, probably until 3600, after that it goes by half. Timings, voltages, etc, and still going. Plenty of reboots so far and it did not lose the settings. 

I did not set anything in the amd overclocking menu.

Running 3466, gonna settle at this speed until further bioses releases.

@iNeri take a look at this, it might worth a shot.


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Funny thing. I realised if I set ram within the 2nd tab "oc tweaker" it just goes and flows no problem. As you set in there the fclk changes automatically staying 1:1, probably until 3600, after that it goes by half. Timings, voltages, etc, and still going. Plenty of reboots so far and it did not lose the settings.
> 
> I did not set anything in the amd overclocking menu.
> 
> Running 3466, gonna settle at this speed until further bioses releases.
> 
> @iNeri take a look at this, it might worth a shot.


There's where i set my RAM xDDDD Just below XMP settings, in oc tweaker. Above voltage settings.


----------



## Discovery

I spent all night going between 5.60 and 5.61 ended on 5.60. Like I said in an earlier post I get full all core boost in 5.60 and not in 5.61 memory settings are whacked in 5.60 and great in 5.61. I have my bench marks within a few points of both bios with 5.61 just edging out 5.60 even with a 50mhz boost deficit. 
Using a 3600x


----------



## polkfan

jamexman said:


> Just a little bit off topic. I currently have a x370 taichi with a 1800x and Geforce 1080ti. I can upgrade either my CPU or the video card, but not both, just one. Was thinking either going to a 3900x or a Geforce 2080. I use my system mainly for gaming and light streaming. Which one would you upgrade first and why?
> 
> Thanks!



Personally I'd aim for a 3900X for $500, you won't notice much from a 2080 since you own a 1080Ti. 3900X will be overkill though lol but if you have the money why not

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/nvida-geforce-rtx-2070-super/27.html


Edit if you game at high refresh rates you will notice a difference between a 1800x and a 3900x way more then you would between a 2080 and 1080Ti. If anything wait until Nvidia is on 7nm and then that should be a bigger upgrade performance wise.


----------



## Bluesman

Here is an interesting chart of memory timings and latency for a 3900x:

https://imgur.com/dRKo2qO

This was lifited from a technical discussion of memory timings with Ryzen 3900x on reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ccfw74/some_ddr4_3800_11_performance_numbers_on_zen_2/


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> There's where i set my RAM xDDDD Just below XMP settings, in oc tweaker. Above voltage settings.


Well, I don't know how to try to help anymore then. Looks stable here, let's see later on with reboots and stuff. I'll wait around 2 months, if we don't get a proper bios working for whatever the reason is, I'll change to x570. And I still have another taichi x370 in my closet


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Well, I don't know how to try to help anymore then. Looks stable here, let's see later on with reboots and stuff. I'll wait around 2 months, if we don't get a proper bios working for whatever the reason is, I'll change to x570. And I still have another taichi x370 in my closet


Thanks for trying, is super weird anyway.

It seem im the only one with this problem 

XMP defaluts dont work either. Black screen when boot to Desktop


----------



## Dekaohtoura

garych said:


> Just tested latency in AIDA.
> ~9ns worse than on previous version with same timings :thumbsdow
> Also Task Manager memory info is broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably gonna go back to 5.60 and wait for the official release, nothing in this one for me to keep using it.


Going to pass, then.

Let's hope for a newer, more stable and functional version at some point.



wizardwiz said:


> Didn't had the time to fiddle with it today. just punched XMP , few minor things like SVM disabled and that's about it. Got corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, working as it should at 3000.
> Bios itself is a bit sluggish but once you boot to the OS it's working just fine. Vcore is working as it should 0.9v-1.42v , temps idle 44-46 C, under load 61-65C or so.
> I might try and mess a bit with the mem timing later on today.
> 
> EDIT: didn't see any huge improvement while running benchmarks. I mean it's a bit better, but nothing special. although we're having some extreme hot weather today so It might be thermals and heat thing.


If you find anything interesting, please report back.

TY!


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> Thanks for trying, is super weird anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> It seem im the only one with this problem
> 
> 
> 
> XMP defaluts dont work either. Black screen when boot to Desktop


Long time I don't bother using xmp default, always dram calculator values. Did you try it?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrcbandit

The new bios did nothing to help PBO for me on the 3700x. Still will only boost to 4.25-4.27 Ghz max, so I am better off doing an all core overclock to 4.2 Ghz with a safe voltage (4.25 Ghz stable would likely mean going over 1.325 V for me). Although under PBO, I did not change max SOC wattage limits as I wasn't sure what to set for those, no idea if that would change my poor results.

For memory, I can change the speed, voltage, and SOME of the timings without the Bios going crazy and not working again without a CMOS clear. However, after a reboot, I can change most of the rest of the subtimings without any issue. But for some reason Trdwr is very weird - any time I change it from auto, I always get the computer freeze and the only way to fix it is to clear the CMOS. 

Any advice on how to figure out what subtimings to change when you get memory errors? Do I need to change SOC voltage from default - I'm not sure what the default voltage is for 3000 series processors as Ryzen Master isn't the most reliable of sources when overclocking, as it lists my CPU voltage as 1.1 V instead of the actual 1.28 V for my all-core overclock. I used DRAM Calculator for Ryzen for suggested subtimings but of course it hasn't been updated for 3000 series yet - I did manage to get 3333 stable so far with mostly fast and a few safe settings (600% coverage). But I was trying to aim for 3400 or 3466 stable and haven't been able to do that and wasn't sure the max safe voltage / if I even need to change SOC voltage or leave it on auto.


----------



## thomasck

@jrcbandit I'm using soc 1.15 and cpu 1.25, but its a 3900x. and followed all dram calc timings and voltages recommendations. Setting timings and ram speed is tricky and sometimes I needed to do in parts, now I'm stable at 3466 which if anything goes wrong I can just get back to the bios, if I'm at 3533 or 3600 is straight to a black screen and just clearing cmos would allow me to start over. We gotta find the sweet spot and then wait for another bios. Or change motherboard.
Oh, I couldn't forget to mention that time by time I lose all bios settings after a reboot if 3533+.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

jrcbandit said:


> The new bios did nothing to help PBO for me on the 3700x. Still will only boost to 4.25-4.27 Ghz max, so I am better off doing an all core overclock to 4.2 Ghz with a safe voltage (4.25 Ghz stable would likely mean going over 1.325 V for me). Although under PBO, I did not change max SOC wattage limits as I wasn't sure what to set for those, no idea if that would change my poor results.
> 
> *For memory, I can change the speed, voltage, and SOME of the timings without the Bios going crazy and not working again without a CMOS clear. However, after a reboot, I can change most of the rest of the subtimings without any issue. But for some reason Trdwr is very weird - any time I change it from auto, I always get the computer freeze and the only way to fix it is to clear the CMOS. *
> 
> Any advice on how to figure out what subtimings to change when you get memory errors? Do I need to change SOC voltage from default - I'm not sure what the default voltage is for 3000 series processors as Ryzen Master isn't the most reliable of sources when overclocking, as it lists my CPU voltage as 1.1 V instead of the actual 1.28 V for my all-core overclock. I used DRAM Calculator for Ryzen for suggested subtimings but of course it hasn't been updated for 3000 series yet - I did manage to get 3333 stable so far with mostly fast and a few safe settings (600% coverage). But I was trying to aim for 3400 or 3466 stable and haven't been able to do that and wasn't sure the max safe voltage / if I even need to change SOC voltage or leave it on auto.


It seems this is what happent to my board, it seems that the auto for Trdwr on FlareX dont like to this bios LOL


----------



## jamexman

polkfan said:


> Personally I'd aim for a 3900X for $500, you won't notice much from a 2080 since you own a 1080Ti. 3900X will be overkill though lol but if you have the money why not
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/nvida-geforce-rtx-2070-super/27.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit if you game at high refresh rates you will notice a difference between a 1800x and a 3900x way more then you would between a 2080 and 1080Ti. If anything wait until Nvidia is on 7nm and then that should be a bigger upgrade performance wise.




Thanks a lot. I was thinking the same since I have a high refresh rate monitor. Just ordered my 3900x, should be here Monday! Just hope Asrock blesses us with a better official bios soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cameronmc88

I'm on 5.10 BIOS and was wondering where the following bios features were: spread spectrum, dram R1-4 tune and clock I/o skew?


----------



## jrcbandit

thomasck said:


> @jrcbandit I'm using soc 1.15 and cpu 1.25, but its a 3900x. and followed all dram calc timings and voltages recommendations. Setting timings and ram speed is tricky and sometimes I needed to do in parts, now I'm stable at 3466 which if anything goes wrong I can just get back to the bios, if I'm at 3533 or 3600 is straight to a black screen and just clearing cmos would allow me to start over. We gotta find the sweet spot and then wait for another bios. Or change motherboard.
> Oh, I couldn't forget to mention that time by time I lose all bios settings after a reboot if 3533+.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Ah cool, I'll try the recommended SOC Voltage settings for 3400 and 3466 then. 

Currently, I have been keeping my memory at only 3200 and messing around with overclocking individual CCX in Ryzen Master (under Profile) for a slightly higher overclock. My first CCX can hit "all" core 4.3 Ghz (4 cores total) and still work fine under CB and gaming but the 2nd CCX doesn't like anything faster than 4.2 Ghz (remaining 4 cores). You just click the little section next to CCX 0 and CCX 1 to have all cores within that CCX clock to that speed. This might work really well for everyone with a 3900x since it has 4 CCXs and usually 2 out of 4 have good clocks (CCX0 and 1) while the remaining 2 are subpar (CCX 2 and 3). For the CCX overclock, you need to first find a stable All-core clock, which was 4.2 Ghz for my 3700x. I think 3900x can typically go all 12 core 4.3 Ghz stable. Some people with a 3900x can get one CCX to overclock as high as 4.5-4.55 Ghz @ 1.35V. My best with 3700x so far has been 4.3 Ghz but even that isn't 100% stable using 1.325 V and I am a bit wary to go much higher for now, although that warning is for high intensity sustained use. It's fun to tinker around with but if I can't find some decent voltage compromises along with Realbench stability, I might just go back to a regular all core 4.2 Ghz overclock.


----------



## Contagion

Did a lot of messing around today. Things I learned, PBO helped me get another 75mhz out of all cores during CB15 and CB20. Definitely had an effect. Also, I learned that my Hynix CJRs can handle 3600Mhz np. Not as shiny and cool as you b-dies out there but it works for now.

CB20 was a 4865 score.

I also learned that the max all core OC I could get is probably 4.2Ghz without cranking too much voltage. That would be nice for benchmarks, but the chip runs higher than that with PB during games so I'll just let it do its thing.

This is on a custom loop. Max temp I saw in CB was 68C.


----------



## Senniha

The 5.61 is not recommend for Zen+ processors,BIOS is bugged, broken profiles, performance reduce in memory.Tweak settings is problematic as described by others.So I rolled back to 5.60.


----------



## jamexman

Senniha said:


> The 5.61 is not recommend for Zen+ processors,BIOS is bugged, broken profiles, performance reduce in memory.Tweak settings is problematic as described by others.So I rolled back to 5.60.




Why are your replies always garbled? Can’t understand anything you reply.

Edit: I can now see your message, it fixes itself when I quoted you lol. What gives?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

"Restore on AC Power Loss" option also doesn't work in 5.61


----------



## wizardwiz

Dekaohtoura said:


> Going to pass, then.
> 
> Let's hope for a newer, more stable and functional version at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> If you find anything interesting, please report back.
> 
> TY!


I did some checking and I have decided to go back to 5.60 
I couldn't put my finger on it but it felt sluggish. as advertised here, latency is worse on 5.61 than on 5.60 
I'll wait for next bios cycle


----------



## Struzzin

Been on 5.61 since it was posted and its okay so far on my 1700X. 
I did the battery out BIOS clear and only keyboard attached deal and flashed 5.60 but still had crashes. 

So far no crashes: 
CPU is all Auto 
Memory was all set with Ryzen Calc.


----------



## garych

Struzzin said:


> Been on 5.61 since it was posted and its okay so far on my 1700X.
> I did the battery out BIOS clear and only keyboard attached deal and flashed 5.60 but still had crashes.
> 
> So far no crashes:
> CPU is all Auto
> Memory was all set with Ryzen Calc.


Try setting testmem5 to 200 cycles so it won't stop so early, the default test preset is too short to detect relatively rare errors.
Wait for at least an hour or more if you are willing to.


----------



## Struzzin

garych said:


> Try setting testmem5 to 200 cycles so it won't stop so early, the default test preset is too short to detect relatively rare errors.
> Wait for at least an hour or more if you are willing to.


Sure running right now will see what happens.


----------



## gnashville

On Ryzen 5 3600, Hynix C die @ 3200Mhz. Super weird idle voltage and temps on 5.60 with auto settings (sitting around 1.4v, 48-50c) but good load temps with an AIO (~60-65c), attempting to modify most voltage settings in bios resulted in instabilities and blue screens. Loading up 5.61, I'm able to apply a -0.05250v offset on vcore and leave everything else on auto. Definitely still high idle temps, but lower voltage (can dip down to 0.6v, hovers around 1.35v, 44c when monitoring), slightly lower boosting speeds @ 4150Mhz vs 4200Mhz, but really nice temps under load (51-55c). So far 5.61 is a definite improvement on my 3000 series chip, but hopefully things are further improved in the next release.


----------



## danisflying

gnashville said:


> On Ryzen 5 3600, Hynix C die @ 3200Mhz. Super weird idle voltage and temps on 5.60 with auto settings (sitting around 1.4v, 48-50c) but good load temps with an AIO (~60-65c), attempting to modify most voltage settings in bios resulted in instabilities and blue screens. Loading up 5.61, I'm able to apply a -0.05250v offset on vcore and leave everything else on auto. Definitely still high idle temps, but lower voltage (can dip down to 0.6v, hovers around 1.35v, 44c when monitoring), slightly lower boosting speeds @ 4150Mhz vs 4200Mhz, but really nice temps under load (51-55c). So far 5.61 is a definite improvement on my 3000 series chip, but hopefully things are further improved in the next release.


Yes I am seeing the same idle voltages but instead on 5.61, on 5.60 I was idling around 1.37v and 1.32v under load and after I flashed 5.61 I began to idle around 1.48v and sit at around 1.4v under load! These voltages are above AMD's recommended safe voltage limits and so this was terribly concerning to me. Unfortunately my chip would not boost any higher than it previously was giving me exactly the same numbers on cinebench R20 and in gaming (And on 5.60 I was running my ram 300mhz lower!). So yeah I have just gone back to 5.60 right now as having to run my chip at .1v higher for exactly the same performance is most certainly not worth it. Not to mention the bios is very laggy and doesn't properly save settings when configuring ram sub timings.

Anyone else had a fairly terrible experience with 5.61? I am really hoping this won't be an issue when the full version is released as who knows when the following bios release will be (Not likely to be anytime soon afterwards).


----------



## jrcbandit

danisflying said:


> Yes I am seeing the same idle voltages but instead on 5.61, on 5.60 I was idling around 1.37v and 1.32v under load and after I flashed 5.61 I began to idle around 1.48v and sit at around 1.4v under load! These voltages are above AMD's recommended safe voltage limits and so this was terribly concerning to me. Unfortunately my chip would not boost any higher than it previously was giving me exactly the same numbers on cinebench R20 and in gaming (And on 5.60 I was running my ram 300mhz lower!). So yeah I have just gone back to 5.60 right now as having to run my chip at .1v higher for exactly the same performance is most certainly not worth it. Not to mention the bios is very laggy and doesn't properly save settings when configuring ram sub timings.
> 
> Anyone else had a fairly terrible experience with 5.61? I am really hoping this won't be an issue when the full version is released as who knows when the following bios release will be (Not likely to be anytime soon afterwards).


I gave up on Auto settings for voltage and boosting. Setting all cores to 4.2 Ghz and a voltage of 1.28V, I am seeing idle temps of 35-36 C instead of a constant fluctuation between 40-50 C. You have to use CPU-Z to see the actual voltage as Ryzen Master will just display 1.1 when using all core voltage. 5.61 allowed me to get my memory up to 3333 stable and possibly 3400 if I can find the right subtimings (get an error after 300% testing). But yeah 5.61 wasn't that impressive when left to Auto as I was not boosting any higher than before. For memory timings, I initially set XMP on, changed speed to 3333, increased voltage some to 1.39, and finally edited the first few subtimings (don't edit them all at once). Then I saved and rebooted and was then able to edit the rest of the subtimings EXCEPT avoid changing Trdwr from auto. Any time I touch Trdwr, my computer hangs and I have to reset the Bios via clear cmos button. The subtiming immediately above Trdwr is also kind of screwy (tRTP?) - some times it would cause the same issue. So people on 5.61 might just want to leave those 2 on Auto.


----------



## thomasck

About voltages, high, low, load, idle..

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen..._on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/?sort=new


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> About voltages, high, low, load, idle..
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen..._on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/?sort=new


 You can also edit any profile and make your own adjustments to frequency change speed through RightMark PPM Panel, and change it from 1ms or whatever Ryzen 3000 has in their Ryzen Balanced profile to something slower, but still have it faster than default 30ms of Windows' default Balanced Plan.
Also it might actually be the Time Check interval values that actually affect it, so try changing that, because for Activity Window, although it says 30ms like Ryzen 1000/2000 use, it refers to some autonomous mode which is disabled.


----------



## thomasck

I could never use PPM Panel, it never launches. It would be handy for me as when using Balanced power I get some hangs in firefox, whatsapp deskop, ans as soon as I move to high performance they disappear. Same used to happen with zen1.


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> I could never use PPM Panel, it never launches. It would be handy for me as when using Balanced power I get some hangs in firefox, whatsapp deskop, ans as soon as I move to high performance they disappear. Same used to happen with zen1.


Oh, it might be because you're using fixed OC.
PPM Panel needs P-States or Stock to work.


----------



## thomasck

garych said:


> Oh, it might be because you're using fixed OC.
> PPM Panel needs P-States or Stock to work.


Nope, no manual oc! Never worked not even in the zen1 time.. might be very old windows installation.. 


Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

So happy finally 11 days after launch Newegg had the 3700X for sale at MSRP. Grabbed one should have it on Monday.


----------



## Contagion

I'm not sure if this is set by Asrock or if it's the nature of PBO, but *enabling PBO dramatically raises the voltage the CPU sees under load* to above what most consider safe. Running a small FFT P95 under stock conditions the CPU will be under massive load and only volts to around 1.28v. Cinebench C15 and C20 stay at 1.325v which is what I've read is the max safe voltage. With PBO enabled with motherboard specs, I saw a massive 1.375v during P95 and 1.42v under Cinebench runs. Perhaps this higher voltage is only temporary and it's working as intended, or maybe it's on Asrock's configuration of PBO. I'm going to leave PBO off though I think.


----------



## alexandrebr

Which software are you using to monitor temps? Some pages ago I've pasted a link and a brief comment on the high idle voltages. The article says it's connected to the polling of monitor softwares.

https://www.techpowerup.com/257312/...age-exaggerated-a-case-of-the-observer-effect

"We have determined that many popular monitoring tools are quite aggressive in how they monitor the behavior of a core. Some of them wake every core in the system for 20 ms, and do this as often as every 200 ms. From the perspective of the processor firmware, this is interpreted as a workload that's asking for sustained performance from the core(s). The firmware is designed to respond to such a pattern by boosting: higher clocks, higher voltages," stated Robert Hallock, AMD's head of technical marketing for processors.


----------



## hesee

Contagion said:


> I'm not sure if this is set by Asrock or if it's the nature of PBO, but *enabling PBO dramatically raises the voltage the CPU sees under load* to above what most consider safe. Running a small FFT P95 under stock conditions the CPU will be under massive load and only volts to around 1.28v. Cinebench C15 and C20 stay at 1.325v which is what I've read is the max safe voltage. With PBO enabled with motherboard specs, I saw a massive 1.375v during P95 and 1.42v under Cinebench runs. Perhaps this higher voltage is only temporary and it's working as intended, or maybe it's on Asrock's configuration of PBO. I'm going to leave PBO off though I think.


On latest offical bios (combopi 1.0.0.1) i had same behavior on x370 professional gaming. All core load voltages were around 1.38v. However when using manual setting instead of enabled all core load voltage was 1.35v when not limited by power. So apparently enabled has higher scalar value than manual setting.

Btw. For what i have read max safe voltage is around 1.375-1.38v on 2000-series for all core overclocks.


----------



## polkfan

Guys again idle voltage is high it's 100% normal and fine and under warranty what is not is PBO and so forth. Under light load our Ryzen 3000 chips will run at high voltage but if you run Cinebench or Prime 95 or some other test that stresses Zen 2 then you will see the voltage drop down. 


Keep in mind temps matter more then voltage as long as you are running these chips around 90C or less on load you are 100% fine.


----------



## thomasck

Control c control v from 1usmus post at dram calc thread:

"1) FCLK should always be equal UCLK and MEMCLK , otherwise, domain synchronization reduces system performance.

2) VDDG 
3) procODT for all Zen 2 changed and the optimal range is as follows (for all motherboards) 28-40 Ohm. Settings from the previous generation of processors are not relevant (except for timings and voltage).

4) PB2 (+0 + 25 + 75 + 100 +200 mhz)not equal PBO. I advise you to use PB2, this algorithm does not depend on currents and thermal packets. The only limitation of this technology is processor temperature and FIT. Do not forget to turn off the PBO.

5) The optimal processor temperature for maximum boost is 60 degrees or less.

6) The maximum frequency of the memory controller (stable) in most cases is 1866-1900Mhz.

P.s. I have notified AMD of all existing problems, no need to worry.

P.p.s. Review. I have lost a lot of time due to thorough research of new products, but the review will already be published on all resources early next week.
"

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spectre73

*BIOS 5.61*

I like the slight redesign of 5.61 beta.

However, as someone else mentioned, disabling CSM results in no boot, at least on 1st gen Ryzen.

I am testing stability right now. If it is better, I will probably stay on it. Still, I hope they fix this in the next iteration.


----------



## Contagion

alexandrebr said:


> Which software are you using to monitor temps? Some pages ago I've pasted a link and a brief comment on the high idle voltages. The article says it's connected to the polling of monitor softwares.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/257312/...age-exaggerated-a-case-of-the-observer-effect
> 
> "We have determined that many popular monitoring tools are quite aggressive in how they monitor the behavior of a core. Some of them wake every core in the system for 20 ms, and do this as often as every 200 ms. From the perspective of the processor firmware, this is interpreted as a workload that's asking for sustained performance from the core(s). The firmware is designed to respond to such a pattern by boosting: higher clocks, higher voltages," stated Robert Hallock, AMD's head of technical marketing for processors.


I just use Ryzen Master. 



hesee said:


> Contagion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is set by Asrock or if it's the nature of PBO, but *enabling PBO dramatically raises the voltage the CPU sees under load* to above what most consider safe. Running a small FFT P95 under stock conditions the CPU will be under massive load and only volts to around 1.28v. Cinebench C15 and C20 stay at 1.325v which is what I've read is the max safe voltage. With PBO enabled with motherboard specs, I saw a massive 1.375v during P95 and 1.42v under Cinebench runs. Perhaps this higher voltage is only temporary and it's working as intended, or maybe it's on Asrock's configuration of PBO. I'm going to leave PBO off though I think.
> 
> 
> 
> On latest offical bios (combopi 1.0.0.1) i had same behavior on x370 professional gaming. All core load voltages were around 1.38v. However when using manual setting instead of enabled all core load voltage was 1.35v when not limited by power. So apparently enabled has higher scalar value than manual setting.
> 
> Btw. For what i have read max safe voltage is around 1.375-1.38v on 2000-series for all core overclocks.
Click to expand...

I'll try out a different scalar later. But I'm also on 3000 series, not 2000 series.


----------



## garych

Spectre73 said:


> I like the slight redesign of 5.61 beta.
> 
> However, as someone else mentioned, disabling CSM results in no boot, at least on 1st gen Ryzen.
> 
> I am testing stability right now. If it is better, I will probably stay on it. Still, I hope they fix this in the next iteration.


Stability is identical to 5.60, but memory latency is worse and startup BIOS time is longer.


----------



## Discovery

Can I get some thoughts on this quick mem bench result.

This is the best result I have been able to come up with between the 2 bios's.


----------



## wizardwiz

Discovery said:


> Can I get some thoughts on this quick mem bench result.
> 
> This is the best result I have been able to come up with between the 2 bios's.


Good results.
something like double the results I've got on my Gen1 1700.


----------



## Senniha

I wonder if Ashrock Support team reading this thread,we are beta testers


----------



## jamexman

Senniha said:


> I wonder if Ashrock Support team reading this thread,we are beta testers




I don’t know, but if you see their bios page for the x570 Taichi, they are cranking update after update. Nothing for us... I guess that’s their way of forcing us to upgrade...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpe1701

ASRock has been kind of slow on updated bios for us on this board but this time I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt because Toms hardware had a story today saying AMD was pulling agesa 1.0.0.3 because they had missed some bugs.


----------



## numlock66

Senniha said:


> I wonder if Ashrock Support team reading this thread,we are beta testers





Jpe1701 said:


> ASRock has been kind of slow on updated bios for us on this board but this time I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt because Toms hardware had a story today saying AMD was pulling agesa 1.0.0.3 because they had missed some bugs.


People don't use mobile device to post, wait the forum fix its problems with this kind of devices.



Veii said:


> Guess i'll ask here if JZ by any chance lurks here too
> Is there any way to force a flashback state on the Taichi ? :/
> 
> I semi-bricked mine, and the only way i can see it repairing ~ is by finding a gen 2 CPU , as the gen 3 microcode wasn't injected at that time
> I was down to bios v2.3 ~ as everything above had an annoying force shutdown bug with doubled tCTL temps - and tDie wasn't actually real world tDie
> Sadly the only state i can get it into is "looping post codes & rebooting" without any ability to recognize my microcode for the 1700X
> (made a stupid modding error ^^# ~ but according to what i see, the bios is fine, it just doesn't detect my 1700x microcode anymore)
> 
> * Technically i would have the gear for re-flashing the bios chip with some tutorial (raspberry pi) or find someone to borrow the eMC² from
> But i've read that there is a possibility to force a flashback recovery state somehow with a special bios name on an USB


There is no flashback on this board. You could flash an stock BIOS on your board throughout 2 ways.
1. By using the serial connector on the board or
2. Using a extrenal programmer.
Take a look at this https://www.win-raid.com/t4961f16-P...wngrade-BIOS-of-Asrock-X-Taichi.html#msg82883

*I am investigating if something went lost when I recovered my x370 Taichi from a bad flash. If someone could do this 2 thing I will be very grateful.*

1) Bring pictures of x370 Taichi from AIDA/Computer/DMI, System and Motherboard and Chassis like an image posted under.
2) Provide a copy of dump a BIOS from a board that never had BIOS modified or flashed through a method different than instant flash.

To dump a Bios you will need AFUWINx64.EXE.
Download here: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhS96IrGXP9zg9wKHvL3ZDAW_Af8Ig
On windows 10 go to search on start bar, type CMD, click with right mouse button and open as administrator, go to the folder you save the AFUWINx64 and type


Code:


AFUWINx64.EXE x370tcBiosDump /O

x370tcBiosDump will be the name of the file.
*And send me the file.*
Tanks in advance!


----------



## polkfan

Keep in mind that 1.0.0.3AB is not the same as the AGESA Amd pulled that is 1.0.0.3ABA

https://hexus.net/tech/news/mainboard/132881-msi-launched-amd-400-300-series-max-motherboards/


----------



## thomasck

Discovery said:


> Can I get some thoughts on this quick mem bench result.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best result I have been able to come up with between the 2 bios's.


Tight you timings, at 3600 1:1 you should be around 55xxx mb/s..

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxman

jamexman said:


> I don’t know, but if you see their bios page for the x570 Taichi, they are cranking update after update. Nothing for us... I guess that’s their way of forcing us to upgrade...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are, but you're waiting to win the lottery without buying a ticket. Contact support and they might send you the latest BETA bios. I can confirm they are still working on the X370 Taichi...


----------



## garych

5.61 users try disabling/enabling your Intel NIC, I just yesterday tried and it won't re-enable until reboot.
Even flashing back to 5.60 didn't help fix it, only to 5.53 and back to 5.60 worked.
Edit: Actually nvm, some bios option must be causing and also it wont go away even after loading defaults.
I tried to disable/enable Intel NIC after flashing with all defaults and no issues occurred, but then I applied my saved profile and it came back right away. So it's either some option or profile being borked. I'll try to pinpoint what it is later.


----------



## thomasck

Boxman said:


> They are, but you're waiting to win the lottery without buying a ticket. Contact support and they might send you the latest BETA bios. I can confirm they are still working on the X370 Taichi...


I just did this morning, 5.61 works fine 1600 1:1 when not tweaking secondary timings, but sometimes bios lose all settings upon reboot. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## tran1981

I'm using beta P5.61 B-die 1.4V 1866 1:1 VDDCR_SOC 1.05v with attach timings.

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/13978918


----------



## Veii

numlock66 said:


> There is no flashback on this board. You could flash a stock BIOS on your board throughout 2 ways.
> 1. By using the serial connector on the board or
> 2. Using an external programmer.
> Take a look at this https://www.win-raid.com/t4961f16-P...wngrade-BIOS-of-Asrock-X-Taichi.html#msg82883


Thank you for the answer and for reading the old history 
Spending money on a programmer (have to look at a different place which shipps , and likely wait 40 days) - is not rly an option i can do so far
But DIYing something out of an serial connector , is an option :thumb:

Do you have some resource to read in particular about that part ?
I think i still have the broken bios somewhere stored, if someone is bored - you could check what i actually messed up, hindering me to post but only soft-rebooting (microcode or bad GOP) - instead of a full bricked one

Overall again, ty for the mention and i'm still pretty sure the board did look for an usb file on semi-bricked situations or powerloss while updating situations 
There has to be some kind of flashback - just can't say anything more on that topic till i find the location where i actually saw people do it


----------



## numlock66

Veii said:


> Thank you for the answer and for reading the old history
> Spending money on a programmer (have to look at a different place which shipps , and likely wait 40 days) - is not rly an option i can do so far
> But DIYing something out of an serial connector , is an option :thumb:
> 
> Do you have some resource to read in particular about that part ?
> I think i still have the broken bios somewhere stored, if someone is bored - you could check what i actually messed up, hindering me to post but only soft-rebooting (microcode or bad GOP) - instead of a full bricked one
> 
> Overall again, ty for the mention and i'm still pretty sure the board did look for an usb file on semi-bricked situations or powerloss while updating situations
> There has to be some kind of flashback - just can't say anything more on that topic till i find the location where i actually saw people do it


I searched on others asrock boards about ASRock Crashless BIOS some board are listed to have this function, but they don't publish any formation how to use! See here http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty B250 Gaming K4/index.asp#Specification

And look that http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=5356&title=do-any-of-the-x370-boards-have-crashless-bios In the past seems that they listed x370 an ASRock Crashless BIOS but after removed from specification strange no? Asrock is not much organized in this meaning

Edit 1: Search at win-raid forum i saw something there about serial flash.
Edit 2: I bought the ch341a programmer on a local seller in Brazil you could find it on your country.


----------



## thomasck

tran1981 said:


> I'm using beta P5.61 B-die 1.4V 1866 1:1 SOC 1.05v with attach timings.


good one! I'm gonna try these settings and voltages, I'm also w/ 3900x. I've got some questions, if you don't mind. 
Are you getting some sort of power off > power on when you reboot the system and bios losing setting? - certainly it's cause something is not right about ram. 
Did you manually set PROCDT? I see in your ryzen master ss that is set to 40ohms.
Are you able to just switch in between ram speeds setting all at once? Like, leaving 3200 to 3600 and setting all together 1st, 2nd timings at once w/o issues/blackscreen?
Thanks


----------



## tran1981

thomasck said:


> good one! I'm gonna try these settings and voltages, I'm also w/ 3900x. I've got some questions, if you don't mind.
> Are you getting some sort of power off > power on when you reboot the system and bios losing setting? - certainly it's cause something is not right about ram.
> Did you manually set PROCDT? I see in your ryzen master ss that is set to 40ohms.
> Are you able to just switch in between ram speeds setting all at once? Like, leaving 3200 to 3600 and setting all together 1st, 2nd timings at once w/o issues/blackscreen?
> Thanks


I haven't experienced any lost setting when power off and on or reboot but it does take longer to boot/reboot. I booted bios default first then changed the ram to XMP (leave it on XMP profile) and modified speed, timings and voltages from there. No issue with switching ram speed and timings all at once. I only needed to change VDDCR_SOC Voltage (fixed), Fclk (match memclk), and Dram voltage. I leave pretty much every thing else default.

I had to manually set 1T and procODT to 53 first (according to ryzen calculator when I was using 1700x) but changed procODT down to 40 since new zen2 optimal is 28-40 Ohm. (https://www.overclock.net/forum/28049664-post4800.html)

I guess I still have some room to tighten the timings but I'm content with current settings. No plan to OC.

Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## iNeri

tran1981 said:


> I haven't experienced any lost setting when power off and on or reboot but it does take longer to boot/reboot. I booted bios default first then changed the ram to XMP (leave it on XMP profile) and modified speed, timings and voltages from there. No issue with switching ram speed and timings all at once. I only need to change SOC Voltage (fixed), Fclk (match memclk), and Dram voltage. I leave pretty much every thing else default.
> 
> I had to manually set 1T and procODT to 53 first (according to ryzen calculator when I was using 1700x) but changed procODT down to 40 since new zen2 optimal is 28-40 Ohm. (https://www.overclock.net/forum/28049664-post4800.html)
> 
> I guess I still have some room to tighten the timings but I'm content with current settings. No plan to OC.
> 
> Good luck. Hope this helps.


Holy cow mate!!! that did the trick for me!!!!

I set manually 1866 FCLK and 40 ohm to proODT and 1.1v to SOC and BUMM!!! i can boot now just fine


----------



## tran1981

iNeri said:


> Holy cow mate!!! that did the trick for me!!!!
> 
> I set manually 1866 FCLK and 40 ohm to proODT and 1.1v to SOC and BUMM!!! i can boot now just fine


Great news. Glad I could help.


----------



## iNeri

tran1981 said:


> Great news. Glad I could help.


Nah. False alarm. After a while I get black screen lol 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tran1981

iNeri said:


> Nah. False alarm. After a while I get black screen lol
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


You are making progress. When I mentioned SOC, it is for VDDCR_SOC setting in fixed voltage instead of Auto/LLC. I have CPU SOC (VID) on Auto. Try to loose timings and/or reduce dram speed to see if you still have black screen. When I started at 3733 (assumed B-die), I set 16-17-17-17-36-60-6-9-35-4-12 and the rest of the timings to Auto.

https://download.amd.com/documents/ryzen-master-quick-reference-guide.pdf


----------



## jearly410

Is loading from saved profiles crashing for everyone on 5.61? 

I can manually input changes after a cmos clear and boot fine, but if I load a saved profile the computer will only power on led lights and never post.


----------



## Azureoval

tran1981 said:


> I'm using beta P5.61 B-die 1.4V 1866 1:1 VDDCR_SOC 1.05v with attach timings.
> 
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/13978918


Hey, I tried these settings and they are working well so far. My maxxmem scores are almost identicle and my Aida scores are quite a ways behind but better than when I was running 3533 cl14.
I'm running a 3700x.


----------



## jrcbandit

jearly410 said:


> Is loading from saved profiles crashing for everyone on 5.61?
> 
> I can manually input changes after a cmos clear and boot fine, but if I load a saved profile the computer will only power on led lights and never post.


Yeah, it is a known bug, although I dunno if Asrock Bios developer knows lol. Another bug is that altering the subtiming for Trdwr can cause the same issue where the machine wont post and you have to reset the Bios.



For everyone hitting 3600 speeds on their B-die RAM, are you starting with 3200 CL14 B-die? I can't seem to even get 3400 stable, much less even boot with 3600 speeds. I am using the Ryzen Calculator settings for Fast with a couple of safe timings since my FlareX RAM isn't the best.... Although now I know to try to ProcODT at 40 instead of higher and I think I was setting too low of SOC voltage for the memory.


----------



## Azureoval

jrcbandit said:


> Yeah, it is a known bug, although I dunno if Asrock Bios developer knows lol. Another bug is that altering the subtiming for Trdwr can cause the same issue where the machine wont post and you have to reset the Bios.
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone hitting 3600 speeds on their B-die RAM, are you starting with 3200 CL14 B-die? I can't seem to even get 3400 stable, much less even boot with 3600 speeds. I am using the Ryzen Calculator settings for Fast with a couple of safe timings since my FlareX RAM isn't the best.... Although now I know to try to ProcODT at 40 instead of higher and I think I was setting the incorrect SOC voltage as I don't think I was changing VDDR_SOC.


Yes, I am using 3200cl14 FlareX . It just seems to run no matter what I throw at it. I'm running 3733 cl16 right now but was running 3533 cl14 with RC Fast timing.

EDIT: btw I did these settings through Ryzen Master in creator mode. In the bios it puts the timings in the Advanced/amd overclocking section. OC enabled.


----------



## thomasck

tran1981 said:


> I haven't experienced any lost setting when power off and on or reboot but it does take longer to boot/reboot. I booted bios default first then changed the ram to XMP (leave it on XMP profile) and modified speed, timings and voltages from there. No issue with switching ram speed and timings all at once. I only needed to change VDDCR_SOC Voltage (fixed), Fclk (match memclk), and Dram voltage. I leave pretty much every thing else default.
> 
> I had to manually set 1T and procODT to 53 first (according to ryzen calculator when I was using 1700x) but changed procODT down to 40 since new zen2 optimal is 28-40 Ohm. (https://www.overclock.net/forum/28049664-post4800.html)
> 
> I guess I still have some room to tighten the timings but I'm content with current settings. No plan to OC.
> 
> Good luck. Hope this helps.


Thanks for your answer! Well, I've got something strange here, I get power off>on almost every time I reboot the system, I still not figure out what is causing that. Gonna clear cmos and I'll set XMP to start from there instead of choosing speed and timings. 



iNeri said:


> Nah. False alarm. After a while I get black screen lol
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


Try others PROCDT bro, I'm testing 30 ohms now, as we (at least I don't have) don't have 20 ohm to start with. 28.8-40 is what I have in the "20-40" range. Also, try xmp + only primary timings and leave all the other timings auto.


----------



## Boxman

jearly410 said:


> Is loading from saved profiles crashing for everyone on 5.61?
> 
> I can manually input changes after a cmos clear and boot fine, but if I load a saved profile the computer will only power on led lights and never post.


This is a known issue I have reported on earlier in the thread. I have also reported this to Asrock, and it has since been fixed in 5.62.



jrcbandit said:


> Yeah, it is a known bug, although I dunno if Asrock Bios developer knows lol. Another bug is that altering the subtiming for Trdwr can cause the same issue where the machine wont post and you have to reset the Bios.


They do, because I told them. If you provide them a reproducible way to trigger a certain bug (check first if it is really reproducible), you should simply send them a support email and tell them your findings. Asrock Devs listen to our input, but you'll have to tell them. They won't sift through hours of forum threads looking for needles in haystacks, and I don't blame them one bit for it.

So if you find a bug, go and tell them first and foremost, then come tell us.


----------



## Bluesman

Boxman said:


> This is a known issue I have reported on earlier in the thread. I have also reported this to Asrock, and it has since been fixed in 5.62.


Have you been sent the 5.62 bios or is it still under development and not available?

The reason I ask is that today I am installing my 3800x.


----------



## Spectre73

jearly410 said:


> Is loading from saved profiles crashing for everyone on 5.61?
> 
> I can manually input changes after a cmos clear and boot fine, but if I load a saved profile the computer will only power on led lights and never post.


Maybe your saved profile runs with CSM disabled? 5.61 seems to have a boot problem if CSM is disabled.


----------



## Boxman

Bluesman said:


> Have you been sent the 5.62 bios or is it still under development and not available?
> 
> The reason I ask is that today I am installing my 3800x.


I have, but apart from the user profiles being fixed it doesn't seem much different from 5.61 which is publicly available in this thread. I'm still testing it.


----------



## Veii

numlock66 said:


> In the past seems that they listed x370 an ASRock Crashless BIOS but after removed from specification strange no? Asrock is not much organized in this meaning
> 
> Search at win-raid forum i saw something there about serial flash.
> I bought the ch341a programmer on a local seller in Brazil you could find it on your country.


Yes glad it wasn't pure imagination - I semi-bricked mine down at v2.3 but first downgraded all the way to 2.0
(to resolve the double adding tDie to tCTL offset issue I described here)
What I can still remember is, that you need to have a renamed Bios file on an USB where it does restore it on a semi-bricked bios flash 
(power outage)
Sadly there isn't much information - if I find it again, I'll link it back 
_The reason I was searching for someone like JZ or another representative in the first place_

I would love to know where it Is, no bios flashback button alright - but no Crashless Bios, come on ASRock :thumbsdow
I'll look for the Serial Port method, found that ASRock on their Z370 boards uses that method 
- but idk if I would be even able to "set up" the serial port from the bios - without bios access ^^# 
Will keep you up to date when I get it back alive - so far am on holiday this week 
Putty and a Serial Cable sounds like a doable resolve 
_- else I may follow the same way you did and import that programmer
(wait time 30+ days)_


----------



## Bluesman

*Crazy 3800x Overclocking*

Just installed my 3800x. I have a x370 Taichi and my xFlare GSkill sticks are NOT running at their normal 3200 cas 14 but instead they are at 2400 which is the bios default after installing 5.61. I also have a Corsair AIO - a 360 with 3 120 fans.

I took 1usmus advice and turned off the old PBO. Instead, I am running PB2, set at manual, and only 1x.

I started running Prime95 and noticed all of my cores were running over 4.1Ghz. Not just one or two, like with my 2700, BUT ALL EIGHT! Then I noticed that my CPU was running at 83 C! Immediately, I switched from "Blend" to custom and put in Stilt's settings. Same thing with all the cores running over 4.1GHZ but temps were rising closely to 85 C. STOP! I decided to try another stress program.

I have "RealBench" from Republic of Games and so decided to run their stress test. Good news is that my CPU max temp went to only 72 C. BUT all 8 cores ran continuously at 4.150 - 4.200Ghz!!!

Here are a few grainy photos to show what is happenning. My guess is that PB2 is pushing hard because of the waterblock efficiency and the fact I have fans on the VRMs.

ADDENDUM: An AMD rep on a reddit thread is recommending to NOT use Ryzen Balanced. Instead use Balanced with CPU min at 85% and Max at 100%. This is what I am using for the 3800x.


----------



## Boxman

82 C is nothing to worry about. These chips are allowed to be 95C. You are 13C within your thermal budget still.


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Thanks for your answer! Well, I've got something strange here, I get power off>on almost every time I reboot the system, I still not figure out what is causing that. Gonna clear cmos and I'll set XMP to start from there instead of choosing speed and timings.
> 
> 
> 
> Try others PROCDT bro, I'm testing 30 ohms now, as we (at least I don't have) don't have 20 ohm to start with. 28.8-40 is what I have in the "20-40" range. Also, try xmp + only primary timings and leave all the other timings auto.


well, finally i made it. 

After trying and testing i found that was my power supply because you guys have similar config than me and your set ups have no problems with this bios beyond the know bugs.

Summary: I go to AMD CBS>CPU OPTIONS>Power supply idle control>select typical current idle

I have no problems at all on the previous bios, auto is just fine but here, nothing, as soon as windows loads black screen.

At typical current no problems at all.










But my CPU dont boost to 44x anymore. 43.5x-43.8x max in this bios xDD


----------



## thomasck

Congrats @iNeri  

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluesman

Boxman said:


> 82 C is nothing to worry about. These chips are allowed to be 95C. You are 13C within your thermal budget still.


Thanks Boxman. I also appreciate your comment on 5.62. So far 5.61 is pretty stable for me.

BTW, do you know where I can set the CPU thermal threshold in 5.61? Stilt suggests setting it to 85C but I've always used 90C to account for spikes. This feature is now missing in 5.61. I've used it in every prior bios.

NEW: I should have mentioned above, that in addition to the all core performance, I did get two cores hit 4.525Ghz. This was on scaler 2x however; and the all core clocks increased to 4.200 - 4.250Ghz.


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Congrats @iNeri
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Yep, thanks for the help guys.

Testing right now 3666


----------



## Azureoval

iNeri said:


> Yep, thanks for the help guys.
> 
> Testing right now 3666
> 
> Congrats iNeri on 3666 ! My scores for 3733 are only around 500-600 hundred points more. Good to know in case I need to drop down to 3666 for some reason.


----------



## iNeri

Azureoval said:


> Congrats iNeri on 3666 ! My scores for 3733 are only around 500-600 hundred points more. Good to know in case I need to drop down to 3666 for some reason.


Here's my config:










Hope it help.

Also a little comparation

Agesa 1.0.0.1 DDR4 3200CL14 fast timings from calculator










Agesa 1.0.0.3 DDR4 3666CL16 loose timings .










AC Odissey

Agesa 1.0.0.1










Agesa 1.0.0.3


----------



## Azureoval

Nice bump in FPS iNeri. Good to see some real world gains from these settings.


----------



## Zendal

Damn, this went up to 3800(1900IF), with minimum effort. Didn't expect that. 
I loaded XMP and changed only cl16-16-16 and 1T GD Disable (all the rest auto), DRAM voltage shows around 1.448 (set a bit less in BIOS). 
I guess I'll be trying to make it stable then 

Edit: Welp, I don't see any sign of instability while playing or browsing but MemTest throws errors every now and then. Tried DRAMv, VDDG, SOC and ProcODT but nothing. I can't be bothered right now to keep trying those speeds. I'll just be content with 3600/1800 for the time being and tighten timings as much as posible until future BIOSes come out.


----------



## Boxman

'Ryzen 3000 will see a performance hit on x370 boards' - yeah didn't think so, media


----------



## Brightmist

2 DPC DR 3600C16 with Micron E-dies huh, that looks good man.


----------



## Azureoval

Well last week I read that Samsung is going to stop producing B-Die so it got me looking for another kit just because (For a backup I told myself) .
Today I got them and threw them in just to see if 4 sticks would work @ 3733 cl16, and they did. I bumped up the SOC voltage just a bit and they are running well so far although I have not done any long tests on them yet. 
Aida and MAXXMEM2 scores are within margin of error between 2 and 4 sticks except COPY. COPY went up 2000 to 3000 points in each test. Fluke maybe IDK. 
My 2 dimm MAXMEMM2 score was 35.03 ,with a COPY score of 42283 vs 45644 .


----------



## comfarol

I'm thinking of buying a 2nd ram kit of flareX aswell, exact same kit. It will work with my others with out issue? Probably will but just making sure. 

I ordered a 3800x will be pairing with the x370 taichi when it arrives. Will share my experience in this thread for others aswell.


----------



## Azureoval

comfarol said:


> I'm thinking of buying a 2nd ram kit of flareX aswell, exact same kit. It will work with my others with out issue? Probably will but just making sure.
> 
> I ordered a 3800x will be pairing with the x370 taichi when it arrives. Will share my experience in this thread for others aswell.


It should work unless Gskill pulls a Corsair and changes mem chips but keeps the same sku. I think all the high end Flarex kits are B-Die though.


----------



## iNeri

Testing now @3733 mhz

1.4v vdimm
procODT 48
all else auto










BGS and BGSalt = disabled:


----------



## Discovery

Finally broke 50,000 read and my lowest Latency 69.8


----------



## Azureoval

iNeri said:


> Testing now @3733 mhz
> 
> 1.4v vdimm
> procODT 48
> all else auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your first chart scores and my scores with 2 dimms are within less than 1% of each other
> R 54666 W 29855 C 51949 L 64.9


----------



## iNeri

Azureoval said:


> Your first chart scores and my scores with 2 dimms are within less than 1% of each other
> R 54666 W 29855 C 51949 L 64.9


Wich are your timings??? May be i can improve it.


Here's mine:


----------



## tappeddarkman

I'm still using a 1700 and was using 5.10 for the longest time but was having a really hard time getting my ram stable. Decided to try 5.60, which was a mistake. Was getting bsod after bsod with the same settings i was running before. 5.53 seemed to stop the bsod's for now. 

I was just wondering what bio's people have been having the best luck with using 1st gen and ram overclocking/stability?

Thaiphoon burner reports samsung b-die(K4A8G085WB-BCPB). It's possible i just have the worst binned b-die, but if i lower any subtimings it wont boot. xmp seems to work for the most part, but i find it odd i cant lower almost any timing.
I talked to patriot about it and they said don't overclock the ram, which wasn't any help. They also said to up the ram voltage to 1.4v to see if it helped, which it didn't. 

This is what xmp loads in the bios:
tCL: 16
tRCDRD: 18
tRCDWR: 18
tRP: 18
tRAS: 36
tRC: 68
tRRD_S: 7
tRRD_L: 10
tFAW: 38
tRFC: 596
tRFC2: 443
tRFC4: 273

Everything else is set to auto. 1.4v instead of 1.35v.

3900 at 1.325v llc: level 2(have tried other voltages, but i know this is stable. This chip can do [email protected])
soc 1.1v llc: level 2

EDIT: This ram is 3400

EDIT#2: Even if i run the ram at 3000, i cant lower any timings.


----------



## Spectre73

tappeddarkman said:


> I'm still using a 1700 and was using 5.10 for the longest time but was having a really hard time getting my ram stable. Decided to try 5.60, which was a mistake. Was getting bsod after bsod with the same settings i was running before. 5.53 seemed to stop the bsod's for now.
> 
> I was just wondering what bio's people have been having the best luck with using 1st gen and ram overclocking/stability?
> 
> Thaiphoon burner reports samsung b-die(K4A8G085WB-BCPB). It's possible i just have the worst binned b-die, but if i lower any subtimings it wont boot. xmp seems to work for the most part, but i find it odd i cant lower almost any timing.
> I talked to patriot about it and they said don't overclock the ram, which wasn't any help. They also said to up the ram voltage to 1.4v to see if it helped, which it didn't.
> 
> This is what xmp loads in the bios:
> tCL: 16
> tRCDRD: 18
> tRCDWR: 18
> tRP: 18
> tRAS: 36
> tRC: 68
> tRRD_S: 7
> tRRD_L: 10
> tFAW: 38
> tRFC: 596
> tRFC2: 443
> tRFC4: 273
> 
> Everything else is set to auto. 1.4v instead of 1.35v.
> 
> 3900 at 1.325v llc: level 2(have tried other voltages, but i know this is stable. This chip can do [email protected])
> soc 1.1v llc: level 2
> 
> EDIT: This ram is 3400
> 
> EDIT#2: Even if i run the ram at 3000, i cant lower any timings.


I know exactly how you feel. Had the same difficulty with 2x16 GB bdie on 1600x. I am not so sure it has anything to do with bdie and all with the 1st gen IMC. Pretty sure that is holding you back.

You need to make sure to try a few ProcODT settings. Start with 60 (that is probably what you are using on auto). Then lower to 53.3. That could already make all the difference.
Also try 68 and 1 below 53. Look if that helps.

From there you have a few settings to play with. RTT values are pretty important but you need to look at the ryzen dram calc for your value since i am using DR rams and they need other values than SR.

With 1st gen it realy is a pain.

Regarding UEFI. For 1st gen 5.10 was fantastic. I got 5.60 to work, too, but the process to get 2x16 stable always has to start anew for me. At least if I do not want abysmal timings. 5.61 works as well but is buggy regarding CSM disabled (does not work). If you don't need to be on the bleeding edge stay at 5.10


----------



## comfarol

I've never had a problem with clocking my ram with my 1600x and x370, I have mainly only ever run it at xmp settings though and even then the day I got it it ran that fine.


Atm im on 5.60 and running the fast preset off the ram calculator for 3200mhz. First time actually going off XMP setting. Flare-X F4-3200C14D-16GFX


Waiting on my 3000 series before I spend any time going for better.


the comments in this thread seem to suggest your memory is 'low end' b-die and they prefer loose timings https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/973tns/new_lowend_bdie_variant_k4a8g085wbbcrc/


----------



## 0razor1

OK so on P5.61 (can someone please give me P5.62?) I have only just begun.

CPU 3600 @ default. Effective =4.3GHz constant (since I have modified the PBO params to 900W/200A/200A. Scalar 10x)
^ I'll OC this after my RAM is settled. Current cooler is a 240 ML Cooler Master. Debating if installing my 280 CLC EVGA will give it a big thermal performance boost.
^^ I'll also just probably go for per-CCX-OC.

BClock - 103MHz.
SOC=1.105V I think
RAM selection 3533
DRAM Volts = 1.365V
Actual freq 3640 MHz approx
ProcODT = 40 O. *Any guidance here?*
CL = 16 (rated for 17)
B-die Kingston Predator 8GBx2
2700% HCI (PRO) memtest stable - I use a PS script, love it. Allows me to Netflix as I chill 

I tried to key in CL15 but the RAM would set only CL16. At CL14 and even 1.375V DRAM, no boot.


----------



## garych

Have recently started using linux and plan to do some programming, and found out that my week 15 of 2017 1700 randomly segfaults during ryzen-test with gcc 7.2 on Ubuntu 19.04. All stock, SoC 1.1.
Do I go straight through AMD RMA process or should my local retailer also be able to deal with it?


----------



## Zendal

Good guy John kindly sent me this one to try:

X370TC5.64

Edit: CSM Works

Edit2: Just as @Boxman said, they DO listen to us if we contact them. It took them just a day to respond with a new BIOS. I just wrote directly to John'at'asrockamerica.com esentially detailing how CSM and profile loading were broken.


----------



## wizardwiz

Zendal said:


> Good guy John kindly sent me this one to try:
> 
> X370TC5.64


do we know which AGESA is it this time?


----------



## Zendal

wizardwiz said:


> do we know which AGESA is it this time?


Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3


----------



## danisflying

Zendal said:


> Good guy John kindly sent me this one to try:
> 
> X370TC5.64
> 
> Edit: CSM Works


Appreciate you linking this to us mate!
Testing it out currently and will let you guys know if I find anything interesting

Edit - Noticing already that boosting and voltages are far more consistent on auto settings (Just XMP currently on memory). Even with programs such as browser and steam open the cpu will actually downvolt like it is supposed to! This did not occur for me on 5.61 and I was seeing very erratic numbers which have been seemingly tamed.


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> Good guy John kindly sent me this one to try:
> 
> 
> 
> X370TC5.64
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: CSM Works


Thanks mate.

I appreciate. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wizardwiz

OK, testing it on my 1700 now
First impression. boot time is great. faster than 5.10 for me. F2 into the bios setup is still a bit long but not as it was on 5.61
Currently on XMP no other changes made. Memory latency dropped from 88ns to 81ns
Will bench it a bit more.
EDIT: same weird stuff. R15 score drop in about 70 points, system runs smooth and snappy.


----------



## Drejfus

5.64

the problem with booting is still unchanged (I have to start one flare X and after starting XMP I can add the second one)
a little better boost for one core, worst for all.


----------



## Boxman

Zendal said:


> Good guy John kindly sent me this one to try:
> 
> X370TC5.64
> 
> Edit: CSM Works
> 
> Edit2: Just as @Boxman said, they DO listen to us if we contact them. It took them just a day to respond with a new BIOS. I just wrote directly to John'at'asrockamerica.com esentially detailing how CSM and profile loading were broken.


Nice, dude! That means somewhere someone reported another problem that lead to 5.63, one I hadn't received yet.. Interesting.


----------



## LongRod

I've developed a weird issue on my x370 FPG...

It no longer detects any 3rd gen chips, even with combopi AGESA's (running 5.30 and 5.61).

It has no problems with my 1800x, but as soon as I throw my 3700x in, it doesn't even throw POST codes, it doesn't even seem to make it far enough in the boot process to throw a code. Which is incredibly weird because it was working fine when I took the board out last week to use my b450 board that had a better bios (at the time) in the meantime...

I'm kind of stumped as to how this happened lol.


----------



## garych

phew...
I just dodged a bullet.
Flashed 5.64 and less than 5 minutes later got blackout in the building 0_0


----------



## iNeri

iNeri said:


> Testing now @3733 mhz



DDR4 3733 on 5.64 bios:










With this timings


----------



## comfarol

garych said:


> phew...
> I just dodged a bullet.
> Flashed 5.64 and less than 5 minutes later got blackout in the building 0_0


oh god... nightmare fuel


----------



## thomasck

@iNeri are you still getting the power off and on while rebooting? if not, what did you do to fix?


----------



## jrcbandit

With memory clocks over 3333, does anyone have issues getting CPU:OCCT test to run without errors? Works fine with CPU: Linpack, plus I tested RealBench for 1 hour and a Memtest up to 1000% coverage without any errors. But at 3400, 3466, and 3600 I always get errors with CPU: OCCT test. Well with 3400, I was running with too tight of timings and never found timings that didn't result in MemTest failure, but when I loosen the timings to get 3600 to post, I can finally get MemTest to run without errors. How much coverage do you guys think are necessary for memory stability, is 1000% coverage enough?


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> @iNeri are you still getting the power off and on while rebooting? if not, what did you do to fix?


Hi bro.

Nop, still have those shutdowns too. But CH6 also does this since forever (only if you use bclk oc). Hope Asrock fix it and dont leave it that way like asus..

Also.

If i enable deep sleep on S5 the bios reset itself since bios 5.61, 5.64 the same.

I have to leave deep sleep as disabled. so the USB have always power even is you don use it.


----------



## tran1981

thomasck said:


> @iNeri are you still getting the power off and on while rebooting? if not, what did you do to fix?


I don't always get power off and on when restarting; only sometimes. I just updated to P5.64.


----------



## iNeri

iNeri said:


> Agesa 1.0.0.1 DDR4 3200CL14 fast timings from calculator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agesa 1.0.0.3 DDR4 3666CL16 loose timings .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] & bios 5.64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC Odissey
> 
> Agesa 1.0.0.1 stock + 3200 fast timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agesa 1.0.0.3 + 102 bclk 3666 loose timings


Bios 5.64 +102 bclk 3733 loose timings










********************************************************************


ADDED 3733 mhz 1:1 comparation.


----------



## LRG5

iNeri Can you show AIDA64 Cache Benchmark @ 3600 or 3733 on that 3700x


----------



## iNeri

LRG5 said:


> iNeri Can you show AIDA64 Cache Benchmark @ 3600 or 3733 on that 3700x


Sure mate:

3733:









3600:


----------



## LRG5

Thanks nice run


----------



## gemini002

jrcbandit said:


> With memory clocks over 3333, does anyone have issues getting CPU:OCCT test to run without errors? Works fine with CPU: Linpack, plus I tested RealBench for 1 hour and a Memtest up to 1000% coverage without any errors. But at 3400, 3466, and 3600 I always get errors with CPU: OCCT test. Well with 3400, I was running with too tight of timings and never found timings that didn't result in MemTest failure, but when I loosen the timings to get 3600 to post, I can finally get MemTest to run without errors. How much coverage do you guys think are necessary for memory stability, is 1000% coverage enough?


Man need this for my Asrock X370 killer sli.. Ram not stable @ 3200 on XMP.. 3133 is highest I get now.


----------



## comfarol

Azureoval said:


> It should work unless Gskill pulls a Corsair and changes mem chips but keeps the same sku. I think all the high end Flarex kits are B-Die though.



Got my second kit in running xmp 3200 14 etc. no dramas. 32gb babeee 8gb x4. Will try good timings when my 3800 comes.





iNeri said:


> Sure mate:



Your write is strangly low i think, I get 49k on read/write gen 1 though.


----------



## Boxman

iNeri said:


> Hi bro.
> 
> Nop, still have those shutdowns too. But CH6 also does this since forever (only if you use bclk oc). Hope Asrock fix it and dont leave it that way like asus..
> 
> Also.
> 
> If i enable deep sleep on S5 the bios reset itself since bios 5.61, 5.64 the same.
> 
> I have to leave deep sleep as disabled. so the USB have always power even is you don use it.


Have you reported these issues to Asrock directly? If not, I suggest you do. Ain't gonna fix itself.


----------



## Zendal

^
Yeah, that's exactly the kind of stuff we should report. 
What about collecting a few of those and send them together to make it easier for Asrock?.



comfarol said:


> Your write is strangly low i think, I get 49k on read/write gen 1 though.


3700x is supposed to be that way, I don't know exactly why, but no worries


----------



## Brightmist

Write is half for 1 CCD 3000 series CPUs(3800X and lower SKUs). It's normal.

@iNeri
I suggest trying 3800 strap with 1900 IF instead of BCLK overclock, The_Stilt said 3000 series scale best with IF overclocks.


----------



## thomasck

Boxman said:


> Have you reported these issues to Asrock directly? If not, I suggest you do. Ain't gonna fix itself.


What's the way you guys are reporting? Through asrock website support link?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxman

Zendal said:


> ^
> Yeah, that's exactly the kind of stuff we should report.
> What about collecting a few of those and send them together to make it easier for Asrock?.


No need to spam them imo, that might have averse effects and just put workload on the support crew. If individuals who have a problem just mail Asrock to tell them about it, Asrock will look into it. They've more than proven at this point that they listen to and act on every support request. No need for a crusade, they're doing a stallar job IMO.



thomasck said:


> What's the way you guys are reporting? Through asrock website support link?


I went through the support website, yes. That way they have all the info they need on your system as well.


----------



## Zendal

Boxman said:


> No need to spam them imo, that might have averse effects and just put workload on the support crew. If individuals who have a problem just mail Asrock to tell them about it, Asrock will look into it. They've more than proven at this point that they listen to and act on every support request. No need for a crusade, they're doing a stallar job IMO.


I'm not suggesting that at all, pretty much the opposite . I meant it more like compiling a list of bugs here in the forum and send it as a unit (just one of us) to Asrock support so they don't have tons of reports to go through.


----------



## Boxman

Zendal said:


> I'm not suggesting that at all, pretty much the opposite . I meant it more like compiling a list of bugs here in the forum and send it as a unit (just one of us) to Asrock support so they don't have tons of reports to go through.


Oooh right, I thought you meant "send them together" as all of us mailing it.

But yea, for sure, if we have reproducible bugs, name them and tag me, I could send a compilation to my current support contact.


----------



## Zendal

Sorry, I'm not completely fluid in English. Maybe I should have phrased that differently 



Boxman said:


> But yea, for sure, if we have reproducible bugs, name them and tag me, I could send a compilation to my current support contact.


Awesome, let's do that then!


----------



## gemini003

*ram timings*

Hello everybody, 

i buildedt my pc a while ago, and i was able to increse the clockspeed of my ram, its at 3,65, with 1,35v, but i failed to increse my ram timing, i tried again over and over, but i always failed, so trial and error, read myself throught the thread, still couldn't find the answer, thats why i am asking if anybody can help me, i am using the x370 taichi motherboard, with an ryzen 1700 and corsair lpx 3200, once i was able to get it up to 2800, but i was using a modified os, now i switched back to win 10 and my timings are stuck at 2133, i am running the bios version 3.30, should i update my bios? i know that i cant downgrade anymore if i do. anyways, i downloaded the ram timing calculator and tried different values, without succsess, please feel free so help me out, i would be very happy to solve this issue finally, after over a year. thanks for you response in advance.


----------



## Struzzin

I will just settle for a stable system at this point. 
Does not matter if its all Auto or Manual settings still crashes even on 5.61
Is anyone on 5.64 that had the crashes does it fix it ?


----------



## danisflying

gemini003 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i buildedt my pc a while ago, and i was able to increse the clockspeed of my ram, its at 3,65, with 1,35v, but i failed to increse my ram timing, i tried again over and over, but i always failed, so trial and error, read myself throught the thread, still couldn't find the answer, thats why i am asking if anybody can help me, i am using the x370 taichi motherboard, with an ryzen 1700 and corsair lpx 3200, once i was able to get it up to 2800, but i was using a modified os, now i switched back to win 10 and my timings are stuck at 2133, i am running the bios version 3.30, should i update my bios? i know that i cant downgrade anymore if i do. anyways, i downloaded the ram timing calculator and tried different values, without succsess, please feel free so help me out, i would be very happy to solve this issue finally, after over a year. thanks for you response in advance.


Sorry mate but could you please elaborate on what you mean by timings? Judging by your post it seems as if you are wanting to increase the clockspeed of the ram and not the timings, are you trying to get the kit to run at 3200mhz?


----------



## gemini003

yes, that is what it would like to do, it would also be okay if i could run the ram at 2800mhz, but i think 2133mhz is a bit low, and every time i try to change it it just crashes, like i said im running the bios version 3.30, and im not sure if i should upgrade, would this help me, or would i just install features i dont need, cause im using the first gen ryzen 1700.


----------



## keikei

gemini003 said:


> yes, that is what it would like to do, it would also be okay if i could run the ram at 2800mhz, but i think 2133mhz is a bit low, and every time i try to change it it just crashes, like i said im running the bios version 3.30, and im not sure if i should upgrade, would this help me, or would i just install features i dont need, cause im using the first gen ryzen 1700.


Start at the rated speed and manually go down until the system is stable. I usually game to test stability. I was able to hit 3099 with no volt increase. I would have to look up what bios i have as im at work. Good luck. I also had to use the default speed in the beginning (2133?).


----------



## danisflying

gemini003 said:


> yes, that is what it would like to do, it would also be okay if i could run the ram at 2800mhz, but i think 2133mhz is a bit low, and every time i try to change it it just crashes, like i said im running the bios version 3.30, and im not sure if i should upgrade, would this help me, or would i just install features i dont need, cause im using the first gen ryzen 1700.


If that is the case I would say try to update your bios to a version with a later AGESA revision, it may improve memory compatibility and hopefully you should be able to simply use XMP to reach your desired memory frequency.

If you wish to update to any of the latest ones please MAKE SURE that you flash to 5.10 first as it is a bridge bios!


----------



## polkfan

Zendal said:


> Good guy John kindly sent me this one to try:
> 
> X370TC5.64
> 
> Edit: CSM Works
> 
> Edit2: Just as @Boxman said, they DO listen to us if we contact them. It took them just a day to respond with a new BIOS. I just wrote directly to John'at'asrockamerica.com esentially detailing how CSM and profile loading were broken.


Should i test my 3700x with this bios not 5.61? Sorry i had no power for 5 days and had my 3700x just setting in the newegg box.


----------



## Zendal

polkfan said:


> Should i test my 3700x with this bios not 5.61? Sorry i had no power for 5 days and had my 3700x just setting in the newegg box.


Yes, it's the best one (at least for me). I'm using a 3700x too with B-die.


----------



## polkfan

Zendal said:


> Yes, it's the best one (at least for me). I'm using a 3700x too with B-die.


OK thanks


----------



## danisflying

polkfan said:


> Should i test my 3700x with this bios not 5.61? Sorry i had no power for 5 days and had my 3700x just setting in the newegg box.


Yeah I also believe this bios is better, it seems to be keeping my voltages in line with what the maximum recommended voltages are(As purported by many such as stilt) whereas 5.61 definitely had issues with overvolting. Only thing is I am still noticing slightly lower boosting behaviour than I was with 5.60 which seemed to handle boosting the best, but honestly it is only withing a few percentage difference in terms of overall performance.


----------



## polkfan

Updated now in a few hours I will put my 3700X in


----------



## polkfan

Also i wanted to test the 2700x on this bios i already seen it hit 4.35Ghz on all the cores lol so this must be a Zen 2 issue, actually my bus is stuck at 99.9 

Hoping my 3700X loves my H150i like my 2700x did


----------



## jinsk8r

*Anyone running 3900x with x370 Taichi? How does it perform and does it really need a x570 mainboard?*


----------



## writer21

jinsk8r said:


> *Anyone running 3900x with x370 Taichi? How does it perform and does it really need a x570 mainboard?*


Running x470 Taichi which I know is different. Running beta 3.46.

Voltage seems to stay in the 1.450 range while idling. During gaming I'm usually around 4.2+ all the time on all cores with 50c - 60c temps. Using noctua nh d-15 and during cinebench r20 I reach 80c with voltage around 1.38-1.4 with 4075 on core clocks all cores.

Bios definitely needs work. I rarely see my voltage drop to .900s. But I'm getting 7200 in r20 multi and 206 single core in cinebench r15.

Max vrm temps at least on hwinfo 64 is 48c during stress test. I just think they need to iron out the bugs and what not with new bios. This processor is damn good though.


----------



## Alfalfanater

LongRod said:


> I've developed a weird issue on my x370 FPG...
> 
> It no longer detects any 3rd gen chips, even with combopi AGESA's (running 5.30 and 5.61).
> 
> It has no problems with my 1800x, but as soon as I throw my 3700x in, it doesn't even throw POST codes, it doesn't even seem to make it far enough in the boot process to throw a code. Which is incredibly weird because it was working fine when I took the board out last week to use my b450 board that had a better bios (at the time) in the meantime...
> 
> I'm kind of stumped as to how this happened lol.


I think I'm having a very similar issue to you with my x370 Taichi on bios 5.61, were you able to update it to 5.64 and get it working again?


----------



## garych

Just sent my week 08 of '17 segfaulting Ryzen 1700 to retailers warranty.
Hopefully they'll replace it soon or if I'm lucky I'll get to buy 3700x and test it on this Taichi


----------



## polkfan

OK got my 3700X OMG this BIOS sucks big time. 

Whenever you restart your PC the whole PC shuts off and turns on. With the latest beta bios. 

I went to go click on XMP 3600mhz for my samsung b-die and it just locked up and i had to jump the board....YES jump the board not simply power it off and on. 

I moved my ram slots to A1 and B1 instead of A2 and B2 and it seemed to make everything a bit more stable got into windows at least and updated my drivers to support Amd power plan high performance. 


I can tell this bios isn't that great yet and for sure not stable enough to release to the public i will be giving my specs to Asrock and telling them the issue for a second i thought i might have to put my 2700x in again something i don't want to do. 


Check this out down below for the turbo's.


----------



## polkfan

At 100% stock settings with this board and a 3700x on the latest beta bios 

Cinebench down below and this is my geekbench 4 result 

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/14033885


----------



## thomasck

@polkfan did you get the power off and on fixed after moving the sticks to slots A1 and b1?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## LongRod

Alfalfanater said:


> I think I'm having a very similar issue to you with my x370 Taichi on bios 5.61, were you able to update it to 5.64 and get it working again?


My board doesn't have 5.64 on the jzelectronic website (and I haven't seen anyone post that variant here yet), but I got 5.61 working.

I had to swap memory slots from A2/B2 to A1/B1, then the CPU was able to POST.

I find it weird since the memory works just fine on those slots on my b450 board, and with the 1800x on my x370 board with the same bios. Whatever buggy stuff is happening, at least I have it working again.


----------



## PJVol

Hi there!
Got updated for my 3600x first to 5.60 then, 5.61 and now 5.64. Can't tell exactly when that happened (i have noted that after 5.62):

1) keyboard in grub menu stopped responsing in any way. (Works fine in bios and then after booting in OS)
As long as linux is default, i had to edit /boot/grub.cfg (from live USB) to boot into Windows. 
2) then live USB stopped booting also. After i choose in grub menu 'Try ubuntu', loading screen appeared,
and then in ~2min busybox console had error message:

 usb device descriptor read/64 error -110
 Unable to find a medium containing a live file system

Already tried:
- resetting bios (power down pc, pull off battery)
- tried different usb slots
- PS/2 keyboard

So now i'm not even able to edit grub contig to boot ubuntu on pc back. 
If you have any suggestions or had experienced the same and tell me what to do (and what the hell is going on)
would be really appreciated.
Thanks.

PS: Got no idea how to add my rig under the post.
r3600x | taichi x370 | 2x8 hof 3600 | Vega56>64| corsair tx650m | 1t nvme | 500g m.2


----------



## Azureoval

@comfarol Got my second kit in running xmp 3200 14 etc. no dramas. 32gb babeee 8gb x4. Will try good timings when my 3800 comes.

Cool, It looks like this board doesn't mind 4 dimms populated. Did your copy scores go up with 4 ? Mine got a good boost with 4 in both Maxxmem2 and Aida.

EDIT: PS anybody. Does Aida ever go on sale ?


----------



## garych

Azureoval said:


> Cool, It looks like this board doesn't mind 4 dimms populated.


Of course it doesn't mind, T-topology


----------



## garych

writer21 said:


> I rarely see my voltage drop to .900s.


Probably because your monitoring software can't catch the quick changes in voltage due to low polling rate, which is usually set to 1000ms.
Try setting HWiNFO64 polling rate to 100ms(fastest) and you'll see how much it jumps around, but might not be a good idea to keep it at 100ms.


----------



## Boxman

jinsk8r said:


> *Anyone running 3900x with x370 Taichi? How does it perform and does it really need a x570 mainboard?*


*Yes! No!*


----------



## Azureoval

garych said:


> Of course it doesn't mind, T-topology


OK, so it does have it. I read that before somewhere but wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## polkfan

thomasck said:


> @polkfan did you get the power off and on fixed after moving the sticks to slots A1 and b1?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


WOW actually yes that did fix that issue as well i was to scared to even try it but hell it worked. 3600mhz at these timings. Not sure if its stable yet but man everyone this is important you NEED to use A1+B1 not A2+B2 like are manual says least with the Ryzen 3000 series. I had issues even getting it to post before i moved ram locations.


----------



## polkfan

Updated Geekbench 4 score with my ram at XMP

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/14035108

Pretty nice improvement actually from running at stock now its time to check R15 and R20 and see how it compares to reviewers scores. I can still tweak my memory more i'm sure. Haven't even touched overclocking the CPU using PBO if that works on our boards.

R15 went up and Geekbench 4 but R20 score dropped a little moving to XMP meaning more tweaking is to be done.


----------



## comfarol

Azureoval said:


> @*comfarol* Got my second kit in running xmp 3200 14 etc. no dramas. 32gb babeee 8gb x4. Will try good timings when my 3800 comes.
> 
> Cool, It looks like this board doesn't mind 4 dimms populated. Did your copy scores go up with 4 ? Mine got a good boost with 4 in both Maxxmem2 and Aida.
> 
> EDIT: PS anybody. Does Aida ever go on sale ?



Yep it went up a lil bit, im almost hitting 50/50 read/write in aida test.




garych said:


> Of course it doesn't mind, T-topology



Yep t-topology  I was a little concerned until i looked it up, this mobo keeps getting better the more i look at it. I just bought it based on everyone saying how good it was. Bios is a lilttle lacking but we'll get there i'm sure.


----------



## PJVol

Ok, so can anyone tell me, is it safe to roll back on 5.61 or 5.60 ? 

(now on 5.64) Just wanna check whether my issue is beta-bios related.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

r3600x | taichi x370 | 2x8 hof 3600 | Vega56>64| corsair tx650m | 1t nvme | 500g m.2


----------



## wizardwiz

PJVol said:


> Ok, so can anyone tell me, is it safe to roll back on 5.61 or 5.60 ?
> 
> (now on 5.64) Just wanna check whether my issue is beta-bios related.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> r3600x | taichi x370 | 2x8 hof 3600 | Vega56>64| corsair tx650m | 1t nvme | 500g m.2


I have reverted from 5.61 to 5.60 without any issue. Did a cmos clear after the downgrade and it was a smooth sail.


----------



## thomasck

I give up. Can't get rid of this power off > on when rebooting causing black screen, or if does not happen can't fix the bios losing settings. Gonna move to a Taichi x570.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## comfarol

what is the best method to apply thermal paste for a 3900x, ive always used pea method, but now the heat isnt concentrated in the centre.


nvm found a good answer


----------



## Boxman

thomasck said:


> I give up. Can't get rid of this power off > on when rebooting causing black screen, or if does not happen can't fix the bios losing settings. Gonna move to a Taichi x570.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I'm amazed of the amount of people saying "I give up" and "this is not getting fixed", acting all disgruntled without them simply messaging Asrock. Have you contacted Asrock and informed them about your issues?

If not, seriously, you're waiting to win the lottery without ever buying a ticket.


----------



## thomasck

Boxman said:


> I'm amazed of the amount of people saying "I give up" and "this is not getting fixed", acting all disgruntled without them simply messaging Asrock. Have you contacted Asrock and informed them about your issues?
> 
> If not, seriously, you're waiting to win the lottery without ever buying a ticket.


It's not about that. It's been a long run with the Taichi, but most of the time takes too much to get the system running. Yesterday I powered off, all running no problem 3600 1:1. Today I powered it on, and guess what. Stock settings again. It's just, I'm tired, annoyed, the time I have I want to use the pc, and not waste it trying to fix issues which is basically what happens. It's been two years in this run. 

Yes I did contact them.


----------



## Boxman

Ah ok so you're just rationalizing buying the X570 Taichi for yourself. Gotcha


----------



## PJVol

thomasck said:


> It's not about that. It's been a long run with the Taichi, but most of the time takes too much to get the system running. Yesterday I powered off, all running no problem 3600 1:1. Today I powered it on, and guess what. Stock settings again. It's just, I'm tired, annoyed, the time I have I want to use the pc, and waste it trying to fix issues which is basically what happens. It's been two years in this run.
> 
> Yes I did contact them.


 Strange, i had the same behavior on all betas, i.e. occasionally power on/off when reboot, but bios settings was those previously set, unless after poweron, the PC is turned off/on once more, in which case settings were restored to default.
Is yours powered on/of twice before your settings lost?


----------



## garych

Azureoval said:


> OK, so it does have it. I read that before somewhere but wasn't 100% sure.


 Yeah, Buildzoid mentioned it actually having T-topology on his recent twitch stream even though he was saying it's daisy chain when the board came out.
He got confused by motherboard manual suggesting 2 specific memory slots for 1 dimm per channel, so he assumed it was a daisy chain.


----------



## Senniha

Hi,bros.


I m running stable with 5.60 r5 2600x with 4 sticks 8gb Corsair lpx 3333cl16.The beta 5.61 was broken in profiles and memoriea settings is this 5.64 fixed them?I have mixed dimms 2 are hynix and 2 B-die so im stuck with loose timings losing 5ns settle at 68ns,i dont think that i will be able to run better with 3000 series,can someone emulate 3333cl16 loose timings 16-17-18-36-50-540-1t to have a picture i latency and gaming performance.


iNery i saw you post some interesting benchmarks in gaming,can you please emulate my performance,what should i expect and how much performance i will loose.


----------



## iNeri

Senniha said:


> Hi,bros.
> 
> 
> I m running stable with 5.60 r5 2600x with 4 sticks 8gb Corsair lpx 3333cl16.The beta 5.61 was broken in profiles and memoriea settings is this 5.64 fixed them?I have mixed dimms 2 are hynix and 2 B-die so im stuck with loose timings losing 5ns settle at 68ns,i dont think that i will be able to run better with 3000 series,can someone emulate 3333cl16 loose timings 16-17-18-36-50-540-1t to have a picture i latency and gaming performance.
> 
> 
> iNery i saw you post some interesting benchmarks in gaming,can you please emulate my performance,what should i expect and how much performance i will loose.


Expect a little less fps than my 3200 cl14 test with your 3333 loose timings.

Take that test as base line. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DragonQ

Anyone having audio issues with the beta BIOSs on X370 Taichi? Just wondering cos I get it with DRAM/IF at 1600 MHz with X470 Taichi Ultimate 3.20 BIOS and now I'm getting it with DRAM/IF at 1500 MHz with 3.30 BIOS (AGESA 1.0.0.3).


----------



## garych

DragonQ said:


> Anyone having audio issues with the beta BIOSs on X370 Taichi? Just wondering cos I get it with DRAM/IF at 1600 MHz with X470 Taichi Ultimate 3.20 BIOS and now I'm getting it with DRAM/IF at 1500 MHz with 3.30 BIOS (AGESA 1.0.0.3).


Only time I had audio issues is when I tried using X470 Taichi audio on X370 and the latest X370 8308 from ASRock website, while 8125 was ok.
Now I'm just using default MS drivers and the sound is fine. Although I wasn't able to test much on latest BIOS since I sent my 1700 to RMA.


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> It's not about that. It's been a long run with the Taichi, but most of the time takes too much to get the system running. Yesterday I powered off, all running no problem 3600 1:1. Today I powered it on, and guess what. Stock settings again. It's just, I'm tired, annoyed, the time I have I want to use the pc, and not waste it trying to fix issues which is basically what happens. It's been two years in this run.
> 
> Yes I did contact them.


Leave this two timings to auto (tCWL and tRTP)and you should dont have problems:










Also try to change idle control to "typical current"


----------



## garych

iNeri said:


> Leave this two timings to auto (tCWL and tRTP)and you should dont have problems:


 Why are you using the same value for all three tRFC? Is this correct?
I thought 2 and 4 were supposed to be lower than first tRFC.
Edit: nevermind, I found that apparently they are not used by Ryzen and can be kept at Auto :drool:


----------



## iNeri

garych said:


> Why are you using the same value for all three tRFC? Is this correct?
> I thought 2 and 4 were supposed to be lower than first tRFC.


Dont matter, Ryzen dont use 2 and 4 values, you can put 1t in there and no problem xD


----------



## Brightmist

https://www.overclock.net/forum/26135326-post18117.html


----------



## Zendal

Senniha said:


> Hi,bros.
> 
> 
> I m running stable with 5.60 r5 2600x with 4 sticks 8gb Corsair lpx 3333cl16.The beta 5.61 was broken in profiles and memoriea settings is this 5.64 fixed them?I have mixed dimms 2 are hynix and 2 B-die so im stuck with loose timings losing 5ns settle at 68ns,i dont think that i will be able to run better with 3000 series,can someone emulate 3333cl16 loose timings 16-17-18-36-50-540-1t to have a picture i latency and gaming performance.
> 
> 
> iNery i saw you post some interesting benchmarks in gaming,can you please emulate my performance,what should i expect and how much performance i will loose.


Profile loading is NOT fixed. (@boxman  )

I however found a way around. 
What I do is I use a base profile as a 'bridge' you could say, with all the basic stuff set on it like fan curves, turned off features I don't use like WAN device, Spread spectrum, CSM, and so on...
Then I have another profile with all the good stuff in it (Timings, OC...)

So when something goes wrong and I have to Clear CMOS what I do is load the bridge profile, reboot, then load the full profile, reboot.


----------



## garych

Thanks for clarification


----------



## DragonQ

garych said:


> Only time I had audio issues is when I tried using X470 Taichi audio on X370 and the latest X370 8308 from ASRock website, while 8125 was ok.
> Now I'm just using default MS drivers and the sound is fine. Although I wasn't able to test much on latest BIOS since I sent my 1700 to RMA.


Turns out unplugging and replugging in my DAC fixed the issue, which wasn't the case when I used to get the issue.

Anyway, turns out this new 3.30 UEFI (AGESA 1.0.0.3) is just as useless as the previous one. Can't get RAM past 3000 MT/s without instability. It'll boot at 3200 and 3333 (with "safe" timings from the Ryzen DRAM Calculator) but is never stable. I've tried manually entering a few voltages but nothing helps:

- RAM Voltage: 1.4 V
- VDDP: 0.95 V
- CLDO_VDDP: 0.95 V
- CLDO_VDDG: 0.95 V
- procODT: 40 Ohms

There are a couple of timings that are in the UEFI but not in the Ryzen DRAM Calculator so I always set those to Auto, and I did notice two of them had very strange settings (tRFC2 and tRFC4), but everything I can find on the internet suggests they don't matter anyway.


----------



## Senniha

Just flashed 5.64


for Zen+ its worst in memory performance users hanging with Zen+ just stick to latest 5.60 which has the same performance as 5.50 which i have saved the results.


5.64 has problems loading profiles.I personal prefer 5.60 interface.Still i haven't found how to P-state oc and have idle vcore 0.73 i need help from users with zen+ to post exactly setting.


My Dimms are different 1 pair is Samsung and the other is Hunix so i m stuck with loose timings.


----------



## polkfan

So does anyone elses PC turn off when you turn it on lol i owned several boards never had that happen it does luckily save my profile. 


Played Far Cry 4 yesterday for 4 hours or so and i swear it's so much better then the 2700x just felt so smooth and my GPU usage really never dropped in that game like it used too. I still didn't test using memtest and i simply clicked XMP instead of using the ram calculator. Mainly cause i was out of power and kind of just want to enjoy my PC at the moment instead of pure testing.


----------



## polkfan

By a person from Asrock named Eric he said this to me 

"Soon we will have latest an stable AGESA release on our web." 

And gave me the file for 5.64 that we already have


https://wetransfer.com/downloads/c0...7aade8821101dd673d38a72620190725181409/6b6b22


----------



## PJVol

polkfan said:


> So does anyone elses PC turn off when you turn it on lol i owned several boards never had that happen it does luckily save my profile.


yes, my does it randomly, not very often though, 1/10 may be


----------



## Zendal

Candidate for overnight torture test looks promising.

At this speeds my audio interface started giving me buffer errors and the system would randomly shut down. That was until I turned off Global C-States. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I'd love to keep C-States ON but neither upping the SOC or VDDG helped. Any ideas?


----------



## Czarcastic

I am still on Ryzen 1700X and 2.40 Bios (good overclocks, ram running fine at 3200). Thanks to everyone for testing things, I will wait until stable Bios to purchase 3900X.


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> By a person from Asrock named Eric he said this to me
> 
> "Soon we will have latest an stable AGESA release on our web."
> 
> And gave me the file for 5.64 that we already have
> 
> 
> https://wetransfer.com/downloads/c0...7aade8821101dd673d38a72620190725181409/6b6b22


They released today bios 3.50 for x470 taichi as "stable" official agesa 1.0.0.3


----------



## LRG5

The Bios 5.64 is not posted on asrock page for the x370 Taichi, its not official or stable ? I have both x470 and x370 with 2700x in each. I like the x370 for overclocking 2700x, works just a little 
better. I have new 3700x on the way and just wanted to know which way to start.


----------



## Bluesman

*Applying Paste to 3000 CPU*



comfarol said:


> what is the best method to apply thermal paste for a 3900x, ive always used pea method, but now the heat isnt concentrated in the centre.


Here is what I did. Notice the Chiplet (CCD) line is not corner to corner.


----------



## jrcbandit

I had to go back to 3333 memory speed for Bios 5.64. 3600 was not stable for gaming although it would pass RealBench, MemTest, and OCCT Linpack (but not OCCT large).


----------



## Unoid

Boxman said:


> I'm amazed of the amount of people saying "I give up" and "this is not getting fixed", acting all disgruntled without them simply messaging Asrock. Have you contacted Asrock and informed them about your issues?
> 
> If not, seriously, you're waiting to win the lottery without ever buying a ticket.


you always defend asrock as if you work for them. 

They need to hire a larger staff or reassign engineers to work these things out. All these companies (motherboard makers) seem to save money by understaffing.


----------



## LRG5

jrcBandit you try a little more power for the Dram


----------



## Zendal

LRG5 said:


> The Bios 5.64 is not posted on asrock page for the x370 Taichi, its not official or stable ? I have both x470 and x370 with 2700x in each. I like the x370 for overclocking 2700x, works just a little
> better. I have new 3700x on the way and just wanted to know which way to start.


It was given to me by support. (link a couple of pages back)
I find it at least 'usable' in comparison with previous 5.6x in my case. At least good enough to stay in it while waiting for the next 'stable'.


----------



## Bluesman

Zendal said:


> It was given to me by support. (link a couple of pages back)
> I find it at least 'usable' in comparison with previous 5.6x in my case. At least good enough to stay in it while waiting for the next 'stable'.


I find 5.64 suits my needs for my 3800x. I have 3200 Flare X memory and it was very easy, one session, to clock it to 3600 with 66 ns latency. It was so easy I really don't want to work for 3733.

In addition, I found for me the perfect combo for PBO. I use PBO2 at 3x times the 200Mhz option for 600Mhz boost; that coupled with PBO 1 at 200-100-100 gives me an all core fixed boost of 4.300 - 4.375Ghz under load with peaks of 4.525.8Ghz. This all happens at 60-65C and vCore running between 1.356 -1.386 with peaks at 1.486. Without any load, it runs at 0.919 vCore and low Mhz.

It's STABLE and I am done! I probably will not update this bios for some time. For my configuration, everything works.


----------



## Quantium40

Bluesman said:


> I find 5.64 suits my needs for my 3800x. I have 3200 Flare X memory and it was very easy, one session, to clock it to 3600 with 66 ns latency. It was so easy I really don't want to work for 3733.
> 
> In addition, I found for me the perfect combo for PBO. I use PBO2 at 3x times the 200Mhz option for 600Mhz boost; that coupled with PBO 1 at 200-100-100 gives me an all core fixed boost of 4.300 - 4.375Ghz under load with peaks of 4.525.8Ghz. This all happens at 60-65C and vCore running between 1.356 -1.386 with peaks at 1.486. Without any load, it runs at 0.981 vCore and low Mhz.
> 
> It's STABLE and I am done! I probably will not update this bios for some time. For my configuration, everything works.



*Peeks in thread - currently running BIOS 3.20 on 1700X*

Good, good. Soon now.


----------



## iNeri

Bluesman said:


> I find 5.64 suits my needs for my 3800x. I have 3200 Flare X memory and it was very easy, one session, to clock it to 3600 with 66 ns latency. It was so easy I really don't want to work for 3733.
> 
> In addition, I found for me the perfect combo for PBO. I use PBO2 at 3x times the 200Mhz option for 600Mhz boost; that coupled with PBO 1 at 200-100-100 gives me an all core fixed boost of 4.300 - 4.375Ghz under load with peaks of 4.525.8Ghz. This all happens at 60-65C and vCore running between 1.356 -1.386 with peaks at 1.486. Without any load, it runs at 0.981 vCore and low Mhz.
> 
> It's STABLE and I am done! I probably will not update this bios for some time. For my configuration, everything works.


Dont work on 3700x, with your config and 5.64 bios my boost still the same, 4350 boost max, with 4.60 bios 4400 mhz boost no problem without PBO.


----------



## Bluesman

*Total Respect*



iNeri said:


> Dont work on 3700x, with your config and 5.64 bios my boost still the same, 4350 boost max, with 4.60 bios 4400 mhz boost no problem without PBO.


I think we have different objectives Neri. I only want a PBO boost under load to reduce vCore and Temp when not needed. (I've tried BLCK and fixed boosts but the temps and vCore worry me. ) Don't misunderstand, your OCs are absolutely brilliant, beyond anything I could achieve. (I am simply leveraging the AMD microcode to achieve my personal objectives.)

Let's both have fun with this great platform. Man, have times changed from the Anthion II Black days!


----------



## kmac20

Hello everyone, I've been away from overclocking and this website for quite some time. Life got in the way to keep it short. Just recently did a fresh install of Windows and was updating everything that I neglected (from drivers to Windows). I was going to flash the new BIOS as well, but when I did a quick google search about it I saw some mixed thoughts on reddit. I trust people on this site far more than some random reddit posts I didn't participate in, but it still has made me hesitate as I know sometimes flashing the BIOS can cause more problems than it solves. So, I'm just wondering:

Is it worth it to flash to the new 5.60 BIOS? I have been using 4.70 for quite some time now I imagine. To be honest I probably would have still been using 3.20 if I didn't update it to try for some better luck with the board/memory/everything.

ight now I'm running everything at stock, going to overclock it all again tomorrow. I was getting a LOT of BSODs caused by (most likely) memory errors (did some dump analysis). I was confident that it was just some problems with Windows, or some outdated drivers, but I also haven't gotten around to running Memtest yet. And again, regarding those reddit posts, I saw some people saying it helped with memory speeds, and some people saying it hurt memory speeds, etc.

I've got a 1700x by the way that was overclocked to 3.8 (unlucky chip) constant, and the memory was running at 3066 (rated for 3200, but wont' even boot higher than 3066). I've had quite a bit of displeasure with this board that I've expressed in this thread many moons ago now, but if this new BIOS will help me with this older gen chip, I'll gladly give it a shot.

Any input would be great. I read the last 2-3 pages of this thread already to see if there was any consensus, but I guess I'm just more unsure now than anything. 

Thanks in advance to any who offer their advice.


----------



## polkfan

PJVol said:


> yes, my does it randomly, not very often though, 1/10 may be


OK i told him that i was having that issue and a few others here as well i want to make sure we can make this bios as great as possible as boxman said we need to report these bugs Asrock (or any other company for the matter) doesn't go on threads to search for issues they try and test it themselves. 


Also please make sure you tell them that boost isn't working 100% i have been using my PC all day not a single core hit 4.4ghz on my 3700x just 4.375Ghz, i know such a small issue but still.


----------



## polkfan

Unoid said:


> you always defend asrock as if you work for them.
> 
> They need to hire a larger staff or reassign engineers to work these things out. All these companies (motherboard makers) seem to save money by understaffing.



All these companies should be replaced with every company lol sorry but its the sad truth.


----------



## PJVol

polkfan said:


> OK i told him that i was having that issue and a few others here as well i want to make sure we can make this bios as great as possible as boxman said we need to report these bugs Asrock (or any other company for the matter) doesn't go on threads to search for issues they try and test it themselves.
> 
> 
> Also please make sure you tell them that boost isn't working 100% i have been using my PC all day not a single core hit 4.4ghz on my 3700x just 4.375Ghz, i know such a small issue but still.


I've noticed today that multiplier in cpuz now showes as 41,5 max, whereas in last benches it was 43. Idk what happened, since then the only thing changed is gpu driver update to 19.7.3. Main impact is on MT scores in CB, CpuZ etc, they are now a bit lower. I think i should wait for an official bios, before send them report. What is obvious for me, it's a long way for all these bugs to settle.(mb months)
I even not gonna touch overclocking, until they release stable bios. 
BTW, it boosts in cbr20 all core max 4.125 @1.32v, single max [email protected]


----------



## comfarol

Since I updated to 5.60 in preparation for zen 2 my system has been freezing and bluescreening. Cpu at stock and ram at xmp settings....frick


----------



## makemerush

5.64 is a vast improvement from previous BIOS although it still has some glitches.

3900X @ 4.3 all core (1.325V VID, SoC 1.2V, LLC level 2)

G.Skill TridentZ 3600 CL16 @ 3600 CL14 (Ryzen DRAM calculator fast settings and ProcODT @ 36.9 and 1.45V, 1T)

Auto FCLK (it’s 1:1 matched but setting it to 1800 manually crashes whereas auto is stable)

I tried increasing my all core OC to 3350 while maintaining those ram settings and it wasn’t stable so I tried setting 3300 again and it wouldn’t boot until I cleared CMOS. Weird considering 3300 works fine...


I haven’t had any luck getting PBO working well. Any tips? Somebody mentioned combining PBO and PBO2 but I can’t find any way to do that in the settings.


----------



## Bluesman

*PBO2 Strategy*



makemerush said:


> I haven’t had any luck getting PBO working well. Any tips? Somebody mentioned combining PBO and PBO2 but I can’t find any way to do that in the settings.


Go to Advanced Settings. At the bottom is CPU Performance (AMD Overclocking?) or some such. Change settings to Manual. Put in PBO1 200-100-100. Then in the PBO2 use the following formula - since your 3900x base is 3.8Ghz and your top end is 4.60Ghz, use the lowest multiplier and Mhz to get you a boost of 800Ghz which is the spread from 3.8 to 4.6. This is 4x times 200Mhz.

Just my opinion, but I think the microcode in the bios maintains lower vCore and temps if you exactly meet this spread with the lowest multiplier. In the case of my 3800x that is 3x times 200Mhz. (Base=3.9; Top=4.5) Bios 5.64 is necessary to get vCore and temp under control in my opinion.

No vCore offset ever according to Stilt. Try first with #5 LLC.

Good luck.

ATTENDUM: XFR settings in CBS-NBIO also show the multiplier option. I always change it to what I am testing in CPU Performance (AMD Overclocking?).


----------



## kmac20

makemerush said:


> 5.64 is a vast improvement from previous BIOS although it still has some glitches.


Thank you VERY MUCH for your reply! And you're referring to 5.64, which is the beta BIOS, but what about just 5.60? Is 5.60 still an improvement? I only see 5.60 on their website, and since I'm already hesitant to update the BIOS in general I'm usually just as hesitant to update to a beta BIOS. Does 5.64 have any benefits that 5.60 lacks? And are you, or anyone, aware of any benefits it has to first gen Ryzen systems such as my own? 

Right now everything is at stock like I said, but I DEFINITELY NEED to overclock this CPU as running at 3.0ghz with a boost to 3750 is just unacceptable. I'm getting like 1000 points lower in stuff like Firestrike Extreme just from the CPU at stock and the memory being at 2133 instead of the old 3066, discounting the GPU entirely. I never felt a need for CStates before, as I just left it at 3.8 and the voltage would go up and down according to the load, which is all I really care about. 

But If the newer BIOS makes CStates easier, or allows my memory to be set with less problems, I will happily update it. I've just seen so much conflicting information about the new revisions that I felt a need to ask here before I blindly updated. Some people are saying that its WORSE with memory, some are saying its better, some are saying there are other weird problems, etc. If I have a better chance to run my memory _and_ CPU faster I'll definitely flash it today. But if I'm worse off with regards to running my memory at even 3066 I'll probably steer clear entirely. 

I'm especially hesitant since from what I have read here and elsewhere, once I flash to this BIOS I CANNOT GO BACK! I am always very cautious when it comes to flashing the BIOS when it becomes non-reversible, as I become very paranoid about the newer revisions being _*worse*_ than the current one but having no recourse to fix that.


----------



## Zendal

kmac20 said:


> I'm especially hesitant since from what I have read here and elsewhere, once I flash to this BIOS I CANNOT GO BACK! I am always very cautious when it comes to flashing the BIOS when it becomes non-reversible, as I become very paranoid about the newer revisions being _*worse*_ than the current one but having no recourse to fix that.


5.64 Still has some issues, not as many as 5.60 or 5.61 but it is still 'beta'. 
If you can wait a little, I'm pretty sure they are going to release another one soon.


----------



## tappeddarkman

kmac20 said:


> Thank you VERY MUCH for your reply! And you're referring to 5.64, which is the beta BIOS, but what about just 5.60? Is 5.60 still an improvement? I only see 5.60 on their website, and since I'm already hesitant to update the BIOS in general I'm usually just as hesitant to update to a beta BIOS. Does 5.64 have any benefits that 5.60 lacks? And are you, or anyone, aware of any benefits it has to first gen Ryzen systems such as my own?
> 
> Right now everything is at stock like I said, but I DEFINITELY NEED to overclock this CPU as running at 3.0ghz with a boost to 3750 is just unacceptable. I'm getting like 1000 points lower in stuff like Firestrike Extreme just from the CPU at stock and the memory being at 2133 instead of the old 3066, discounting the GPU entirely. I never felt a need for CStates before, as I just left it at 3.8 and the voltage would go up and down according to the load, which is all I really care about.
> 
> But If the newer BIOS makes CStates easier, or allows my memory to be set with less problems, I will happily update it. I've just seen so much conflicting information about the new revisions that I felt a need to ask here before I blindly updated. Some people are saying that its WORSE with memory, some are saying its better, some are saying there are other weird problems, etc. If I have a better chance to run my memory _and_ CPU faster I'll definitely flash it today. But if I'm worse off with regards to running my memory at even 3066 I'll probably steer clear entirely.
> 
> I'm especially hesitant since from what I have read here and elsewhere, once I flash to this BIOS I CANNOT GO BACK! I am always very cautious when it comes to flashing the BIOS when it becomes non-reversible, as I become very paranoid about the newer revisions being _*worse*_ than the current one but having no recourse to fix that.


I personally would stay away from the newer bios' on first gen. Im using a 1700 and i tried all except 5.64, and the only one that was stable for me was 5.53. 5.60 was bsod after bsod for me. It is possible to downgrade the bios, but you have to use a windows program to make it happen. Which was way more stressful than a normal bios flash. You can find info about how to do that on page 515.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...rock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread-515.html

I ended up on 5.10, which i was at for a long time but thought i could get more out of my ram. It ended up that my ram was just crap b-die.

Ended up with these results:


----------



## Boxman

Unoid said:


> you always defend asrock as if you work for them.
> 
> They need to hire a larger staff or reassign engineers to work these things out. All these companies (motherboard makers) seem to save money by understaffing.


I'm not defending them as if I work for them. I'm defending them because a lot of this anger is utterly misguided. More often than not, the people who complain at the same time never even bothered to tell Asrock about their problem. Instead they hide behind the "It should just work out of the box"-mantra, which is simply not how it works, especially not with the multitude of possible configurations out there.

Their support system is simply fine. From my own experience, I mailed Asrock with my issues on 5.60, and 3 days later after some back-and-forth messaging, they sent me a bios that fixed most of my problems (5.61).

Reported back with a few more issues that 5.61 had, one day later 5.62 was born that fixed the user profiles.


----------



## DragonQ

So I've finally made a tiny bit of progress with my RAM issues (using AGESA 1.0.0.1 or 1.0.0.3 AB). I changed timings from their XMP defaults to the "safe" ones recommended by Ryzen DRAM Calculator a few at a time and narrowed down two timings that my RAM and/or board really don't like:

tWR: XMP = 24, "Safe" = 12, this causes immediate instability
tRTP: XMP = 12, "Safe" = 8, this fails to boot

So I've at least managed to tighten timings down to 3000 "Fast" aside from these two. Makes zero difference to performance though, compared to 3000 XMP. If I get a chance I might try 3200 or 3333 with "safe" timings except for these two tomorrow.


----------



## PJVol

@iNeri @Boxman
Just decided to roll back to 5.61 beta, and boost/temps got back to previous values.
So as for me, it seemed less annoying  

At least it stopped switching power while rebooting.
Idle temps also got back to acceptable level


----------



## iNeri

PJVol said:


> @iNeri @Boxman
> Just decided to roll back to 5.61 beta, and boost/temps got back to previous values.
> So as for me, it seemed less annoying
> 
> At least it stopped switching power while rebooting.
> Idle temps also got back to acceptable level


Hi mate, i did a clear cmos without battery for 15 min and for me 5.64 its just like 5.61 regarding of boost. 43.3x its the max multiplier no matter what i change on PBO.

Only 5.53 and 5.60 bios give me full boost spec (44x) for 3700x

:/


----------



## Romir

I'm getting a black screen within 15 seconds of Windows loading every time now on 5.64. Stock bios, two different gpus, three sets of ram.

Does holding down the power button not turn off the crashed system? I've had to flip the psu switch a multiple dozen times since I got this board a week ago.


----------



## PJVol

Romir said:


> I'm getting a black screen within 15 seconds of Windows loading every time now on 5.64. Stock bios, two different gpus, three sets of ram.
> 
> Does holding down the power button not turn off the crashed system? I've had to flip the psu switch a multiple dozen times since I got this board a week ago.


I have noticed this when reverting from 5.64 to 5.61. Pc boots, but monitor did not powered on. Holding pc power did nothing. Had to switch psu off/on then all is back to normal.


----------



## LRG5

@iNeri

Thanks for the update, keep them coming. New chip will be here next week, 2700x is running on Bios 5.64 great ( Dram 3400Mhz 14,14,14,34.)


----------



## makemerush

kmac20 said:


> Thank you VERY MUCH for your reply! And you're referring to 5.64, which is the beta BIOS, but what about just 5.60? Is 5.60 still an improvement? I only see 5.60 on their website, and since I'm already hesitant to update the BIOS in general I'm usually just as hesitant to update to a beta BIOS. Does 5.64 have any benefits that 5.60 lacks? And are you, or anyone, aware of any benefits it has to first gen Ryzen systems such as my own?
> 
> Right now everything is at stock like I said, but I DEFINITELY NEED to overclock this CPU as running at 3.0ghz with a boost to 3750 is just unacceptable. I'm getting like 1000 points lower in stuff like Firestrike Extreme just from the CPU at stock and the memory being at 2133 instead of the old 3066, discounting the GPU entirely. I never felt a need for CStates before, as I just left it at 3.8 and the voltage would go up and down according to the load, which is all I really care about.
> 
> But If the newer BIOS makes CStates easier, or allows my memory to be set with less problems, I will happily update it. I've just seen so much conflicting information about the new revisions that I felt a need to ask here before I blindly updated. Some people are saying that its WORSE with memory, some are saying its better, some are saying there are other weird problems, etc. If I have a better chance to run my memory _and_ CPU faster I'll definitely flash it today. But if I'm worse off with regards to running my memory at even 3066 I'll probably steer clear entirely.
> 
> I'm especially hesitant since from what I have read here and elsewhere, once I flash to this BIOS I CANNOT GO BACK! I am always very cautious when it comes to flashing the BIOS when it becomes non-reversible, as I become very paranoid about the newer revisions being _*worse*_ than the current one but having no recourse to fix that.


5.60 was bad for me. Major issues getting RAM clocks stable, fabric clock would crash above 1500, etc.

I didn't try 5.61

5.64 is dramatically better than 5.60 (with my configuration)

*EDIT= I'm on 3rd gen Ryzen. I had terrible experiences with every BIOS after 4.81 on 1st gen Ryzen so I don't recommend upgrading if you're not on 3rd*


----------



## makemerush

Bluesman said:


> makemerush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I havenâ€™️t had any luck getting PBO working well. Any tips? Somebody mentioned combining PBO and PBO2 but I canâ€™️t find any way to do that in the settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Advanced Settings. At the bottom is CPU Performance (AMD Overclocking?) or some such. Change settings to Manual. Put in PBO1 200-100-100. Then in the PBO2 use the following formula - since your 3900x base is 3.8Ghz and your top end is 4.60Ghz, use the lowest multiplier and Mhz to get you a boost of 800Ghz which is the spread from 3.8 to 4.6. This is 4x times 200Mhz.
> 
> Just my opinion, but I think the microcode in the bios maintains lower vCore and temps if you exactly meet this spread with the lowest multiplier. In the case of my 3800x that is 3x times 200Mhz. (Base=3.9; Top=4.5) Bios 5.64 is necessary to get vCore and temp under control in my opinion.
> 
> No vCore offset ever according to Stilt. Try first with #5 LLC.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ATTENDUM: XFR settings in CBS-NBIO also show the multiplier option. I always change it to what I am testing in CPU Performance (AMD Overclocking?).
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing your settings!

I like to keep my computer relatively quiet and PBO seems to Throttle the boost more than necessary for thermals so I’m not sure I’ll use it. I tried and my overall performance was worse although one core could boost to 4.5...

I wish I could increase the base clock to 4300 and let PBO take care of any additional boosting possible on single-threaded loads.


----------



## comfarol

tappeddarkman said:


> I personally would stay away from the newer bios' on first gen. Im using a 1700 and i tried all except 5.64, and the only one that was stable for me was 5.53. 5.60 was bsod after bsod for me. It is possible to downgrade the bios, but you have to use a windows program to make it happen. Which was way more stressful than a normal bios flash. You can find info about how to do that on page 515.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...rock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread-515.html
> 
> I ended up on 5.10, which i was at for a long time but thought i could get more out of my ram. It ended up that my ram was just crap b-die.
> 
> Ended up with these results:



I just finished reformatting windows because i've been bsoding since 5.60 on first gen the last week. How do you downgrade bios, just on usb or something special? If i keep getting crashes I'll go back to 5.10 i think.


edit: checked your link out, i just change the asrom ini from 4.40 to 5.10 for the taichi and it should downgrade to 5.10 then? It cant be done in the bios i spose? I really dont want to wreck my computer.


----------



## tappeddarkman

comfarol said:


> I just finished reformatting windows because i've been bsoding since 5.60 on first gen the last week. How do you downgrade bios, just on usb or something special? If i keep getting crashes I'll go back to 5.10 i think.
> 
> 
> edit: checked your link out, i just change the asrom ini from 4.40 to 5.10 for the taichi and it should downgrade to 5.10 then? It cant be done in the bios i spose? I really dont want to wreck my computer.


I would flash to 5.53 first. I didnt get bsod's on that bios. You dont want to bsod during the process. I would reset the bios to default settings, and then run asrom.exe. It takes awhile to finish, but when it does it will give you an error saying something doesnt match. Just hit y for yes, and your computer will restart and the bios will come up and it will flash 5.10.


----------



## Struzzin

Noticed some fluid on the front on the chipset heatsink and this seems bad. 
Kinda shocked at how much there is from that small pad.
Photos would not upload on here properly: 
https://imgur.com/w0UHNIX
https://imgur.com/0Y2WJ4a
https://imgur.com/cVJ9xHe
https://imgur.com/ipeu1uu


----------



## christoph

Struzzin said:


> Noticed some fluid on the front on the chipset heatsink and this seems bad.
> Kinda shocked at how much there is from that small pad.
> Photos would not upload on here properly:
> https://imgur.com/w0UHNIX
> https://imgur.com/0Y2WJ4a
> https://imgur.com/cVJ9xHe
> https://imgur.com/ipeu1uu



that is kinda normal


----------



## comfarol

tappeddarkman said:


> I would flash to 5.53 first



To do that I have to change the ini from 4.40 to 5.53 too?


----------



## tappeddarkman

comfarol said:


> To do that I have to change the ini from 4.40 to 5.53 too?


The ini should be 5.10. but no. you can go from 5.60 to 5.53 in the bios with a usb and the 5.53 file.


----------



## comfarol

tappeddarkman said:


> The ini should be 5.10. but no. you can go from 5.60 to 5.53 in the bios with a usb and the 5.53 file.



AH nice, sweet i'd much rather try that, Havent crashed yet today so hopefully wont need to.


----------



## cameronmc88

tappeddarkman said:


> I personally would stay away from the newer bios' on first gen. Im using a 1700 and i tried all except 5.64, and the only one that was stable for me was 5.53. 5.60 was bsod after bsod for me. It is possible to downgrade the bios, but you have to use a windows program to make it happen. Which was way more stressful than a normal bios flash. You can find info about how to do that on page 515.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...rock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread-515.html
> 
> I ended up on 5.10, which i was at for a long time but thought i could get more out of my ram. It ended up that my ram was just crap b-die.
> 
> Ended up with these results:


I'm also using a Ryzen R7 1700 still and yeah I haven't upgraded from 5.10 yet but after reading some of the posts I might stay on 5.10, I've also only been able to reach 3466Mhz but with GDM Off + 1T which I found quite good because I could barely get 3200Mhz XMP stable when first getting my X370 Taichi.

Does anybody know how to change Spread Spectrum, I/O Clock Skew settings?


----------



## himhk

With bios 5.64, the 3900X seems only running 4Ghz on all cores and 4.2Ghz on single core, regardless any PBO setting inside the bios. Is there any way I can get a higher speed? Thanks very much!


----------



## LeoMiami

Struzzin said:


> Noticed some fluid on the front on the chipset heatsink and this seems bad.
> Kinda shocked at how much there is from that small pad.
> Photos would not upload on here properly:
> https://imgur.com/w0UHNIX
> https://imgur.com/0Y2WJ4a
> https://imgur.com/cVJ9xHe
> https://imgur.com/ipeu1uu


is oil from the pads, is normal when the pads are not top quality


----------



## kmac20

makemerush said:


> 5.60 was bad for me. Major issues getting RAM clocks stable, fabric clock would crash above 1500, etc.
> 
> I didn't try 5.61
> 
> 5.64 is dramatically better than 5.60 (with my configuration)
> 
> *EDIT= I'm on 3rd gen Ryzen. I had terrible experiences with every BIOS after 4.81 on 1st gen Ryzen so I don't recommend upgrading if you're not on 3rd*





tappeddarkman said:


> I personally would stay away from the newer bios' on first gen. Im using a 1700 and i tried all except 5.64, and the only one that was stable for me was 5.53. 5.60 was bsod after bsod for me. It is possible to downgrade the bios, but you have to use a windows program to make it happen. Which was way more stressful than a normal bios flash. You can find info about how to do that on page 515.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...rock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread-515.html
> 
> I ended up on 5.10, which i was at for a long time but thought i could get more out of my ram. It ended up that my ram was just crap b-die.
> 
> Ended up with these results:





Zendal said:


> 5.64 Still has some issues, not as many as 5.60 or 5.61 but it is still 'beta'.
> If you can wait a little, I'm pretty sure they are going to release another one soon.




Thank you all very much for your input. Still not sure yet what I will do,. maybe I'll just flash to 4.8 from 4.7, but thank you all and I will definitely be considering all of this.

My system seems to no longer be stable at even 3066, so I have the RAM at 2933. It's rated for 3200. I don't think its B Die though, I believe its some kind of Hynix (I remember looking it up when I first built this). It might be the memory itself, I'll be running memtest later.


----------



## Struzzin

LeoMiami said:


> is oil from the pads, is normal when the pads are not top quality


I know kinda expect better from a "high end" board don't you ?



kmac20 said:


> Thank you all very much for your input. Still not sure yet what I will do,. maybe I'll just flash to 4.8 from 4.7, but thank you all and I will definitely be considering all of this.
> 
> My system seems to no longer be stable at even 3066, so I have the RAM at 2933. It's rated for 3200. I don't think its B Die though, I believe its some kind of Hynix (I remember looking it up when I first built this). It might be the memory itself, I'll be running memtest later.


5.64 is working with my Hynix M-Die kit used the profile for 3200 fast on DRAM Calc works great.


----------



## polkfan

So after 2 days of my PC working just fine it takes 5 times to boot and like 4min and its set to defaults again i didn't change anything and it did that. It was working perfect in games but if it did this something tells me its not stable. 


Guess i'll just leave it at default until Asrock gets a working bios


Now all of sudden it won't even boot at 3200mhz ***. 


2133mhz it is then why would it just start failing like this?


----------



## polkfan

It appears that 3133mhz XMP boots now so i guess i will keep my B-die single sided memory at that lol until i can mess with ryzen calc 1.6 is coming out soon anyways.


----------



## DragonQ

DragonQ said:


> So I've finally made a tiny bit of progress with my RAM issues (using AGESA 1.0.0.1 or 1.0.0.3 AB). I changed timings from their XMP defaults to the "safe" ones recommended by Ryzen DRAM Calculator a few at a time and narrowed down two timings that my RAM and/or board really don't like:
> 
> tWR: XMP = 24, "Safe" = 12, this causes immediate instability
> tRTP: XMP = 12, "Safe" = 8, this fails to boot
> 
> So I've at least managed to tighten timings down to 3000 "Fast" aside from these two. Makes zero difference to performance though, compared to 3000 XMP. If I get a chance I might try 3200 or 3333 with "safe" timings except for these two tomorrow.


Update: Managed to get 3200CL14 working with "fast" preset, again except for tWR and tRTP which have to be looser.

3333 or higher either won't boot or is so unstable that I cannot even get into the BIOS. I find it hard to believe that 3200CL14 is doable at 1.35 V and yet 3333 with loose timings isn't even doable at 1.4 V or 1.45 V. Surely something else is at work here, not just RAM voltages and timings...


----------



## jrcbandit

My computer seems stable at 3200 memory speeds @1.38 V and CPU 4.2 Ghz @ 1.3 V, but I was trying to get 3466 or 3600 memory speeds to work and have gotten reboots during stress testing - would this suggest I need more voltage to both CPU and memory or could the memory alone not having high enough voltage cause a reboot? 

For 3600 memory speeds, the recommended voltage with Ryzen Memory Calculator is 1.45 V and 1.46 V max but I may need to do something like 1.47-1.50 V as I still get errors with relatively loose timings for Samsung B-die at 1.465 V. I dunno how good it is to run this memory close to 1.5 V as I don't have the best air flow in my case (doing liquid cooling on both CPU and GPU). I might just go back to 3200 speeds until an official Bios comes out because this is becoming a pain to test.



DragonQ said:


> Update: Managed to get 3200CL14 working with "fast" preset, again except for tWR and tRTP which have to be looser.
> 
> 3333 or higher either won't boot or is so unstable that I cannot even get into the BIOS. I find it hard to believe that 3200CL14 is doable at 1.35 V and yet 3333 with loose timings isn't even doable at 1.4 V or 1.45 V. Surely something else is at work here, not just RAM voltages and timings...


I believe tRTP has been problematic for some other people too, so Ryzen Memory Calculator listing 8 as a safe setting might not be the best course - a value of 12 is more of a Safe setting. I know for Bios 5.61 I had issues with tRTP and I haven't tried to tighten up the timing for it with 5.64.


----------



## Bluesman

*SOC Droop?*

Just ran RAMTest on Stilt's 3733 Timings and learned something. After 45 min of testing using RAMTest, I got an error. 

My memory voltage is running at 1.350 so I thought maybe I should give it a bump. NO, instead I thought let's wait and compensate for SOC droop. I set SOC for LLC 4 and started testing. 

After 1.5 hours of RAMTest and 2 hours of AIDA64, this timing is working! So, try LLC before you adjust other timings or voltages. It might just work!


----------



## PJVol

himhk said:


> With bios 5.64, the 3900X seems only running 4Ghz on all cores and 4.2Ghz on single core, regardless any PBO setting inside the bios. Is there any way I can get a higher speed? Thanks very much!


Have you tried 5.61? My CPU boosts higher on it.


----------



## iNeri

Hi guys, i leave a comparation of 3200 vs 3733 










3700x stock DDR4 3200 CL14 fast timings










3700x bclk 102 DDR4 3200 CL14 fast timings










3700x @102 bclk DDR4 3733 CL14

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37985284?











DDR4 @3200 49.7 ns










[email protected] 45.8 ns










3266+fast timings from calcutalor:










3733 16-16-16-16-30-46










3733 16-15-15-15-28-42


----------



## Senniha

Can you add normal timings for the majority of us 3333cl16/3466cl16 with loose timings?


[i=iNeri;28062806]Hi guys, i leave a comparation of 3200 vs 3733 










3700x stock DDR4 3200 CL14 fast timings










3700x bclk 102 DDR4 3200 CL14 fast timings










3700x @102 bclk DDR4 3733 CL14

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37985284?











DDR4 @3200 49.7 ns










[email protected] 45.8 ns










3733 16-16-16-16-30-46










3733 16-15-15-15-28-42








[/QUOTE]


----------



## iNeri

Senniha said:


> Can you add normal timings for the majority of us 3333cl16/3466cl16 with loose timings?


Here:

3266+fast timings from calculator:



















AIDA 3200










3200CL14+fast timings


----------



## polkfan

OK testing so far 3600mhz safe settings and 3200mhz safe settings failed. 


Gonna keep lowering the speed to it passes at the safe profile on Ryzen calc.


Edit even 2666mhz fails to boot at ryzen calc safe settings.


Using XMP settings and then changing the frequency from their works better for me compared to Ryzen calculator


----------



## DragonQ

polkfan said:


> OK testing so far 3600mhz safe settings and 3200mhz safe settings failed.
> 
> 
> Gonna keep lowering the speed to it passes at the safe profile on Ryzen calc.
> 
> 
> Edit even 2666mhz fails to boot at ryzen calc safe settings.
> 
> 
> Using XMP settings and then changing the frequency from their works better for me compared to Ryzen calculator


Try comparing the XMP and "safe" timings to see if there's any obvious differences. My previous post details what I had to do to get 3200 MT/s working.


----------



## comfarol

Since reformatting my pc has been stable so far no signs of the freezing/crashes i had earlier after upgrading to 5.60 with 1600x. My 3700x should arrive tomorrow I hope.


----------



## LeoMiami

no, asrock is always lower tier than asus msi gygabyte everione know, thats why why buy it, is cheap but powerfull


----------



## danisflying

LeoMiami said:


> no, asrock is always lower tier than asus msi gygabyte everione know, thats why why buy it, is cheap but powerfull


???


----------



## Zendal

iNeri said:


> Here:
> 
> 3200CL14+fast timings


 @iNeri, how are you making your 3700X go past 4.4GHz ? Mine seem stuck at 4.3Ghz no matter what I do with PBO.


----------



## polkfan

DragonQ said:


> Try comparing the XMP and "safe" timings to see if there's any obvious differences. My previous post details what I had to do to get 3200 MT/s working.


Yeah that's the thing XMP at 3133mhz works for now at least. 


Hoping that a new update fixes these issues.


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> @iNeri, how are you making your 3700X go past 4.4GHz ? Mine seem stuck at 4.3Ghz no matter what I do with PBO.


Oh. That boos was with 5.60 Bios. Boost was ok 44x multiplier no problem. But on 5.61 and 5.64 Bios i only get 43.25x max boost. :c

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zendal

iNeri said:


> Oh. That boos was with 5.60 Bios. Boost was ok 44x multiplier no problem. But on 5.61 and 5.64 Bios i only get 43.25x max boost. :c
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


Ohh right, right, 5.60 boosted more aggressively, I remember. Let's see what happens with the next one


----------



## Romir

On 4.64 my system now quickly black screens after booting anything, windows, windows installer, memtest, linux usb, even with default bios settings. Looks like it's game over.


----------



## iNeri

Romir said:


> On 4.64 my system now quickly black screens after booting anything, windows, windows installer, memtest, linux usb, even with default bios settings. Looks like it's game over.


Go to advacnced tab>AMD CSB>CPU config>idle control to "typical current" the same happen to me with an EVGA supernova G2 :S


----------



## garych

Am I in the right thread?
4.64? 4.61? 4.60?
I thought we are on 5.xx's now.


----------



## iNeri

garych said:


> Am I in the right thread?
> 4.64? 4.61? 4.60?
> I thought we are on 5.xx's now.


Lol. You right. I edit and correct the fault. [emoji14]

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## comfarol

Im running 5.60 with my 1600x atm, hoping my 3700x arrives tomorrow. I can just plonk it in ?


----------



## jrcbandit

comfarol said:


> Im running 5.60 with my 1600x atm, hoping my 3700x arrives tomorrow. I can just plonk it in ?


Yes, but you will want to reset the bios to default values before trying to boot with the 3700x. Either before you turn off your PC, or you can unplug the power from the power supply and hold the clear CMOS button on the back of the motherboard. As for 5.60, boost seemed to work well with it, but your memory most likely wont run at full speed - I was stuck with my 3200 RAM only running at 2666, although you might get it up to 2800 or 2900 speeds. For full memory speeds, you need to use Beta Bios 5.61 or 5.64 but those have their own bugs you have to also deal with. 5.61 wont load profiles properly in bios and if you change some memory timings from Auto (tRTP and especially Trdwr) to a value, it can cause the computer to freeze and you have to clear the CMOS again. 5.64 seems to have fixed many issues, but I have to loosen memory timings a bit more than 5.61 to get things stable.


----------



## Zendal

garych said:


> Am I in the right thread?
> 4.64? 4.61? 4.60?
> I thought we are on 5.xx's now.


Oh shiet, I did that to, iNeri tricked me into it LUL. Corrected


----------



## comfarol

jrcbandit said:


> Yes, but you will want to reset the bios to default values before trying to boot with the 3700x. Either before you turn off your PC, or you can unplug the power from the power supply and hold the clear CMOS button on the back of the motherboard. As for 5.60, boost seemed to work well with it, but your memory most likely wont run at full speed - I was stuck with my 3200 RAM only running at 2666, although you might get it up to 2800 or 2900 speeds. For full memory speeds, you need to use Beta Bios 5.61 or 5.64 but those have their own bugs you have to also deal with. 5.61 wont load profiles properly in bios and if you change some memory timings from Auto (tRTP and especially Trdwr) to a value, it can cause the computer to freeze and you have to clear the CMOS again. 5.64 seems to have fixed many issues, but I have to loosen memory timings a bit more than 5.61 to get things stable.



Thanks, some great info. Might have to run ram low until a more reliable bios releases.


----------



## damric

I'm sorry if this has already been discussed here, but this thread is long 

I can get one of these boards for cheap, but I want to put a 3600 in it. 

Will I need to get an older CPU to flash this or does this board have this capability without having to use an older CPU?

I'm aware that if I need to use an older CPU, then AMD will provide one.


----------



## pschorr1123

damric said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been discussed here, but this thread is long
> 
> I can get one of these boards for cheap, but I want to put a 3600 in it.
> 
> Will I need to get an older CPU to flash this or does this board have this capability without having to use an older CPU?
> 
> I'm aware that if I need to use an older CPU, then AMD will provide one.



You will need to obtain the boot kit from AMD to flash the bios to support the 3000 series CPUs


----------



## DragonQ

damric said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been discussed here, but this thread is long
> 
> I can get one of these boards for cheap, but I want to put a 3600 in it.
> 
> Will I need to get an older CPU to flash this or does this board have this capability without having to use an older CPU?
> 
> I'm aware that if I need to use an older CPU, then AMD will provide one.


No ASRock pre-X570 motherboards support "flashback" so you need an older CPU or get the retailer to upgrade it for you.


----------



## Zendal

Got another BIOS from support.

View attachment X370TC5.66.zip
(1003ABA)

Edit: CSM broken again, don't turn it off.


----------



## damric

Thanks. Probably still worth it. Equivalent featured boards are way more expensive.


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> Got another BIOS from support. Still untested.
> 
> beta BIOS P5.66(1003ABA)
> 
> Edit: CSM broken again, don't turn it off.


Thanks bro.

I appreciate.

Time to test again jojojo hope that i can boost to 44x again


----------



## Zendal

iNeri said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> I appreciate.
> 
> Time to test again jojojo


Yeah!
I don't see much difference in mem bandwith just a tiny bit more latency (0.4ns) but I'll let you do the performance comparison, you have tons of data 

Oh, and I can have C-states ON without audio dropouts now, noice


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> Yeah!
> I don't see much difference in mem bandwith just a tiny bit more latency (0.04ns) but I'll let you do the performance comparison, you have tons of data
> 
> Oh, and I can have C-states ON without audio dropouts now, noice


Can you check if you reach the adverticed max boost clock ok 44x like was on bios 5.60?? for example when Windows is loading.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Boxman

Zendal said:


> Got another BIOS from support. Still untested.
> 
> beta BIOS P5.66(1003ABA)
> 
> Edit: CSM broken again, don't turn it off.


ABA? Wasn't that one pulled by AMD for being buggy?

Careful with that one, I'd say..


----------



## Zendal

iNeri said:


> Can you check if you reach the adverticed max boost clock ok 44x like was on bios 5.60?? for example when Windows is loading.
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


*3700X Auto Vcore and SOC
Mem 3800CL16-17-16-16 1.44v*

*Stock*
Max Boost: 4350-4375
Max Voltage: 1.494-1.5
R15 MT/ST: 2117/204
R20 MT: 4859​
*PBO Enabled
(NBIO Menu)*
Max Boost: 4375
Max Voltage: 1.5
R15 MT/ST: 2190/204
R20 MT: 4997​
*PBO Enabled
(AMD Overclock Menu)*
Max Boost: 4375
Max Voltage: 1.5
R15 MT/ST: 2140/203
R20 MT: 4945​
*PBO Enabled
+200Mhz
(AMD Overclock Menu)*
Max Boost: 4300-4350
Max Voltage: 1.425
R15 MT/ST: 2172/202
R20 MT: 4955​
Edit: Lil' bit moar data


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> *3700X Auto
> Mem 3800CL16-17-16-16 1.44v*
> 
> *Stock*
> Max Boost: 4350-4375
> Max Voltage: 1.494-1.5
> 
> *PBO Enabled
> (NBIO Menu)*
> Max Boost: 4375
> Max Voltage: 1.5
> 
> *PBO Enabled
> (AMD Overclock Menu)*
> Max Boost: 4375
> Max Voltage: 1.5
> 
> *PBO Enabled
> +200Mhz
> (AMD Overclock Menu)*
> Max Boost: 4300-4350
> Max Voltage: 1.425
> 
> I still don't understand PBO XD


Thanks bro. Lets try out


----------



## polkfan

Asrock just asked me if i want a replacement board after telling them the issues lol no i want a bios that works properly.


----------



## Bluesman

Boxman said:


> ABA? Wasn't that one pulled by AMD for being buggy?
> 
> Careful with that one, I'd say..


I think the issue was with ASUS boards. Something to do with Gen. 4 =>Gen.2. Not sure if it was a problem with other brand boards.

Still, I'll wait for the consensus here. Mainly, I'm looking for a fix to the problems noted in your excellent reddit post; which I think is part of the issues noted by 1asmus.

I'm kinda lovin' 5.64. I'll need an improvement in top clocks and memory improvement to migrate.


----------



## SimbaSimba

For some reason, when I run the XMP profile for my ram at 3200mhz, my system's audio starts crackling. It doesn't matter if the audio is running out of my soundcard to speakers or if its running out of my graphics card via HDMI to my monitor's speakers. It crackles quite badly. 
If I drop the ram speed down to 3000mhz it's fine. Anyone care to speculate why?

I'm running the current official BIOS, 3900x. All other BIOS settings are default. I'm currently running 4x 16gb sticks of Micron E-die, but the same issue occurred when I was running 2x 16gb sticks of Samsung B-die (also rated for 3200mhz).


----------



## comfarol

What i'm gathering from the last too many pages is that 5.60 is good for cpu clock but bad ram clocking. And 5.64 seems to be the best atm but has bad cpu clock but good ram clocking?


----------



## iNeri

Bios 4.64










Bios 4.66


----------



## comfarol

iNeri said:


> Bios 4.64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios 4.66



very nice


----------



## garych

iNeri said:


> Bios 4.64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios 4.66


 I like how write speed is always a maxed out 1 channel speed, means memory links from ccd to i/o die are running properly at full speed
Also when you do memory copy it seems as if it doesn't even pass data to cpu through write link and just goes through i/o die back to the memory :thinking:


----------



## iNeri

comfarol said:


> very nice





garych said:


> I like how write speed is always a maxed out 1 channel speed, means memory links from ccd to i/o die are running properly at full speed
> Also when you do memory copy it seems as if it doesn't even pass data to cpu through write link and just goes through i/o die back to the memory :thinking:



A cherry picked one 










Here are my timings:


----------



## comfarol

Any special things to know for mobo settings? Might try out 5.66, seems decent. Expecting my 3700x today.


----------



## garych

Today I learned what DMA is and it is why the copy is not affected by 16 byte link.
It doesn't need to go to CCD for memory-to-memory copy :thinking:


----------



## jamexman

Did you guys see the amd Reddit? Tomorrow AMD is officially announcing their Destiny and WHEA errors discoveries. Now they may release a new agesa and then Asrock May take their sweeeeet time to release a newer bios lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

jamexman said:


> Did you guys see the amd Reddit? Tomorrow AMD is officially announcing their Destiny and WHEA errors discoveries. Now they may release a new agesa and then Asrock May take their sweeeeet time to release a newer bios lol.


I don't mind, I sent my segfaulting 1700 to warranty and probably have to wait for a month for it to return in form of refund or a new 1700, hopefully former so I can get a Zen 2 CPU


----------



## tappeddarkman

garych said:


> I don't mind, I sent my segfaulting 1700 to warranty and probably have to wait for a month for it to return in form of refund or a new 1700, hopefully former so I can get a Zen 2 CPU


When i sent mine in for a segfault it took them 4 days from the initial email to them receiving and passing the rma, and then another 3 days for me to get the new cpu. I sent mine in during April, so im sure they will be sending you a new 1700. My new cpu runs at a much lower voltage.
My old cpu was a week 18 of 2017 and my new cpu is week 42 of 2018.


----------



## himhk

SimbaSimba said:


> For some reason, when I run the XMP profile for my ram at 3200mhz, my system's audio starts crackling. It doesn't matter if the audio is running out of my soundcard to speakers or if its running out of my graphics card via HDMI to my monitor's speakers. It crackles quite badly.
> If I drop the ram speed down to 3000mhz it's fine. Anyone care to speculate why?
> 
> I'm running the current official BIOS, 3900x. All other BIOS settings are default. I'm currently running 4x 16gb sticks of Micron E-die, but the same issue occurred when I was running 2x 16gb sticks of Samsung B-die (also rated for 3200mhz).


I had the same issue with BIOS 5.60 and it is fixed with BIOS 5.61 & 5.64 (5.66 not tested)


----------



## garych

tappeddarkman said:


> When i sent mine in for a segfault it took them 4 days from the initial email to them receiving and passing the rma, and then another 3 days for me to get the new cpu. I sent mine in during April, so im sure they will be sending you a new 1700. My new cpu runs at a much lower voltage.
> My old cpu was a week 18 of 2017 and my new cpu is week 42 of 2018.


I sent it to warranty of retailer I bought it from, and they said it will take up to 45 days to deal with it. There's a chance of refund since that retailer often does that when you return stuff.
My CPU was week 08.


----------



## comfarol

just booted up, ram default. time to test 5.60 bios. 50c idle hot  tonight is gonna be long.


----------



## polkfan

So just downloaded Ryzen master and started playing with PBO and auto OC it does add extra performance i'll keep track i wanted to know what the fastest core in my chip is and its core 2


----------



## comfarol

*Quick test 
*

*3700X default everything 
*

* Mem 3200CL14 XMP PROFILE*


BIOS 5.66Max Boost: 4350-4375
Max Voltage: 1.5

R15 MT/ST:
test 1: 2134
test 2: 2133
Test 3: 2126

R20 MT:
test 1: 4848
test 2: 4872
test 3: 4866

----------

3200 safe settings, why is latency so high compared to others?










​


----------



## polkfan

Finally figured out how to get rid of icue lol i was just looking at my keyboard and was like "i spend so much money and you can't store a hardware profile" Then it turns out it can store 3 just had no idea. 


Important for people to know when looking at voltage and frequency at idle make sure nothing is open and use CPU-Z or Ryzen Master to check voltage and temps hwinfo and so on doesn't work right with ryzen least not 100% right. 


So with PBO on hoping to reach 4.4ghz finally but i'm not holding my breath lol


----------



## polkfan

What do you guys use for PBO settings in the bios the default in ryzen master is 740 Watts, TDC 480 and EDC of 650 A.


What would be safe to set?


----------



## DragonQ

jamexman said:


> Did you guys see the amd Reddit? Tomorrow AMD is officially announcing their Destiny and WHEA errors discoveries. Now they may release a new agesa and then Asrock May take their sweeeeet time to release a newer bios lol.


ASRock released new UEFIs today for the X570 Taichi and B450M Steel Legend. The patch notes simply state:



> Improve Destiny2 gaming experience with Matisse CPU.


----------



## comfarol

polkfan said:


> What do you guys use for PBO settings in the bios the default in ryzen master is 740 Watts, TDC 480 and EDC of 650 A.
> 
> 
> What would be safe to set?



I've left all mine default for cpu in bios


----------



## polkfan

Ryzen Performance power plan selected on Windows 1903 using the latest bios and chipset driver.
Cinebench R15 PBO on
Temps stayed below 75C in all runs
Frequency and voltage was gathered from Ryzen master 
4.275Ghz 1 core load 1.5V
4.25Ghz 2 cores load 1.456V
4.2Ghz 4 cores load 1.44V
4.175Ghz 6 cores load 1.41V
4.15Ghz 8C/8T load 1.3875V
4.060Ghz 8C/16T load 1.375V

Cinebench R15 PBO off
4.275Ghz 1 core load 1.4875V
4.25Ghz 2 cores load 1.44V
4.25Ghz 4 cores load 1.425V
4.175Ghz-4.2Ghz 6 cores load 1.4V
4.175Ghz 8C/8T load 1.39V
4.05Ghz 8C/16T load 1.325V

Weird enough with PBO on i do get better performance so this is making me think that even Ryzen Master isn't reading frequency's correctly.


Edit can someone link the latest beta. 5.66, Also Ryzen Master is not reading frequency right either lol it only polls every 1000ms where you can get hwinfo to poll every 100ms and i guess frequency changes as fast as 1ms on Zen 2+W10 1903+latest chipset


----------



## polkfan

Guys just for fun try out Ryzen Master its fun to tweak around and such i now have PBO+Auto OC on i want to see if the darn chip hits 4.4ghz at least once haha


Edit

All it seems too do is increase the weaker cores by 200mhz it doesn't increase the ST at all


----------



## comfarol

20mins of prime95 blend peaked at a stable 70c. Once at 70c was running at 3.8-3.9. Anyone else test fall near this for temps?


----------



## polkfan

comfarol said:


> 20mins of prime95 blend peaked at a stable 70c. Once at 70c was running at 3.8-3.9. Anyone else test fall near this for temps?


Yes these chips want to stay around 75C


----------



## Bluesman

comfarol said:


> 20mins of prime95 blend peaked at a stable 70c. Once at 70c was running at 3.8-3.9. Anyone else test fall near this for temps?


Nope. My 3800x races to 95C and throttles. I had to set my throttle temp to 85C to control temps. (I did deactivate the ASX? settings in Prime95 to save the chip.) All this is happenning with a Corsair AIO.

I think there are two reasons for my temp issue. First, the 3800x has a 105 TDP. Second, I changed my PBO2 settings to 7x multiplier on 100 Mhz which gives me 700 Mhz boost on my base of 3.900 Ghz for the 3800x. (Top speed is max for 3800x at 4.525.8 Ghz.) Prime95 runs all core 4.300 - 4.400 Ghz.

No other stress test drives temps like Prime95. Not AIDA64, RealBench or others. Usually, I run 60 -65C on these tests.


----------



## Zendal

Another one:
*
View attachment X370TC5.67.zip
*

Edit: I can turn off CSM again . Let's hope they stop fiddling with that


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> Another one:
> *
> View attachment 284644
> *
> 
> Edit: I can turn off CSM again . Let's hope they stop fiddling with that


LOL

Updating again xD

I already memorized all the timings juar juar juar

Thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## comfarol

hopefully with 5.67 it lets me boost to advertised speed once in a while. still yet to see over 4375 on a bios except 5.60.


----------



## polkfan

Zendal said:


> Another one:
> *
> View attachment 284644
> *
> 
> Edit: I can turn off CSM again . Let's hope they stop fiddling with that


Updating thanks a lot for sharing that!


So it boots at 3600 again yah! 

Boost is still not working correctly i still haven't seen my 3700X hit 4.4ghz yet even with PBO+auto OC on with Ryzen master


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> Updating thanks a lot for sharing that!
> 
> 
> So it boots at 3600 again yah!
> 
> Boost is still not working correctly i still haven't seen my 3700X hit 4.4ghz yet even with PBO+auto OC on with Ryzen master


Try with bios 5.60 or 5.53 and there its boosting just fine all the way to 4400 mhz  even aplying bclk my boost was 44x=4489 mhz ojojo.

Shame on agesa 1.0.0.3, its the same on all boards, even x570 :/


----------



## polkfan

With 5.67 this is what i have with XMP on with my ram very happy so far with this bios besides the turbo issue that everyone has with ryzen right now. 

Gonna try Ryzen calculator again.


Just in case someone here missed it the new ryzen calc is out and it added profiles for Zen 2 on older motherboards 

https://www.techpowerup.com/257778/...1-6-0-1-adds-full-ryzen-3000-and-x570-support


----------



## comfarol

iNeri said:


> Try with bios 5.60 or 5.53 and there its boosting just fine all the way to 4400 mhz  even aplying bclk my boost was 44x=4489 mhz ojojo.
> 
> Shame on agesa 1.0.0.3, its the same on all boards, even x570 :/



How/where in bios do you change the blck?


----------



## himhk

If I set the ram to 3733mhz, the system only has 1/4 chance to pass the post screen, but once I get the chance to login into the window, everything is fine and it can pass the ram and cpu stress test, is there any setting I can adjust for a stable system? Thanks alot! 

ram is flare-x b-die 3200mhz CL14, and set to 3733mhz CL16 with ram voltage 1.4v. I tried to adjust the VDDCR_SOC voltage from 1.05v to 1.1v but seems it doesn't help with the post screen reboot problem.


----------



## wizardwiz

Flashed bios V5.67 . for me , first gen ryzen 1700, memory has improved. Didn't overclocked the memory (yet) but I was able to tighten the timings. from 15 17 17 17 35 to 14 15 15 15 35. latency dropped to 77ns
So far p5.67 is good.


----------



## cameronmc88

How much FPS increase in gaming do you guys think I'd get buying the 3700X over my current 1700X: Currently running 1700X @3.9Ghz with 3466mhz Fast DRAM Calculator timings.. keep in mind I run 240hz monitor so even 10 frames is worth it for me, but yeah running a RTX 2070 video card and play all my games on VERY LOW/competitive settings for max FPS.
Would try push the 3700X to 3733mhz with 1:1 IF so best performance I could get.

TL;DR do you guys think its worth the $500 for me


----------



## comfarol

probably worth it if you on 1080p


3600 fast not stable for me 1hr karhu ram test 2000%


----------



## eXteR

cameronmc88 said:


> How much FPS increase in gaming do you guys think I'd get buying the 3700X over my current 1700X: Currently running 1700X @3.9Ghz with 3466mhz Fast DRAM Calculator timings.. keep in mind I run 240hz monitor so even 10 frames is worth it for me, but yeah running a RTX 2070 video card and play all my games on VERY LOW/competitive settings for max FPS.
> Would try push the 3700X to 3733mhz with 1:1 IF so best performance I could get.
> 
> TL;DR do you guys think its worth the $500 for me


You can expect a 20% or more improvement.

Here is a test i did to compare 2700X Stock vs 3700X Stock, both with FlareX 3200 CL14 XMP settings.

720p resolution to check CPU bottleneck.

*Rainbow Six Siege*


Spoiler









*Rocket League*


Spoiler


----------



## tran1981

thomasck said:


> @iNeri are you still getting the power off and on while rebooting? if not, what did you do to fix?


With the new beta P5.67, I haven't seen this issue.


----------



## Unoid

Any indication we'll get 1003ABB anytime in the next month or two? Gigabyte already released theirs for x570.


----------



## iNeri

comfarol said:


> How/where in bios do you change the blck?


In oc tweaker tab.

OC mode = manual and the option shows up. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jearly410

This is the best time for having fun with overclocking, and it’s even better I don’t have to pay for a new mobo. I’m still salty about the z170 OC Formula not being compatible with the 8xxx chips (with just a bios update).


----------



## comfarol

I thought the point of dram calculator was to give safe working settings. even 3600 safe caused a ram error after almost 4hrs last night.


Stopped testing after 0:03:34:48 with 5687 % coverage and 1 error(s).


----------



## garych

comfarol said:


> I thought the point of dram calculator was to give safe working settings. even 3600 safe caused a ram error after almost 4hrs last night.
> 
> 
> Stopped testing after 0:03:34:48 with 5687 % coverage and 1 error(s).


 @1usmus can't possibly know the quality of each RAM chip die, it's mostly a guide for what you can aim for, but fine tuning is another thing.


----------



## Unoid

Does everyone with 2x16GB have their RAM in A2&B2? I'm curious if it's worth me trying A1 and B1 to get over this 2933 wall


----------



## comfarol

garych said:


> @*1usmus* can't possibly know the quality of each RAM chip die, it's mostly a guide for what you can aim for, but fine tuning is another thing.



I understand that, but was under the impression high quality bdie could manage at safe atleast. G.Skill Flare-X F4-3200C14D-16GFX*
*


----------



## polkfan

tran1981 said:


> With the new beta P5.67, I haven't seen this issue.


I also don't have my PC turning off when i do simple restarts anymore.


----------



## garych

Unoid said:


> Does everyone with 2x16GB have their RAM in A2&B2? I'm curious if it's worth me trying A1 and B1 to get over this 2933 wall


I also wonder if it's better to have 4x8GiB single rank instead since we have T-topology board... :thinking:


----------



## jrcbandit

comfarol said:


> I understand that, but was under the impression high quality bdie could manage at safe atleast. G.Skill Flare-X F4-3200C14D-16GFX*
> *


Not at all, very far from reality. My B-die can run a combination of Fast and Safe timings, but my TRC value has never been able to run at safe settings which is always 44. I keep mine at 48 or else I get memory errors... Also, tRTIP has been problematic - I have needed it at 12 which only is listed as a safe setting at 3600 or higher speeds, but I needed it at 12 for anything faster than 3200.


----------



## Zendal

Calculator usually doesn't work for me either with my Flares. I just used it to give me a general picture in the beginning.


----------



## cameronmc88

eXteR said:


> You can expect a 20% or more improvement.
> 
> Here is a test i did to compare 2700X Stock vs 3700X Stock, both with FlareX 3200 CL14 XMP settings.
> 
> 720p resolution to check CPU bottleneck.
> 
> *Rainbow Six Siege*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rocket League*
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks for this, but reviewers also show the same jump from 2700X to 3700X my question was 2700X with 3466mhz ram with TIGHT timings vs tweaked 3700X with say 3600mhz with 1:1 IF, because I gain a huge performance increase going from 3200mhz XMP to 3466mhz TIGHT timings for example on my 1700X I'm sure it would be similar on your 2700X?

TL;DR 2700X tweaked hard with great ram speed/timings vs 3700X with 3600mhz with 1:1 IF or something similar.. of course stock vs stock its gonna be like 20%


----------



## polkfan

cameronmc88 said:


> Thanks for this, but reviewers also show the same jump from 2700X to 3700X my question was 2700X with 3466mhz ram with TIGHT timings vs tweaked 3700X with say 3600mhz with 1:1 IF, because I gain a huge performance increase going from 3200mhz XMP to 3466mhz TIGHT timings for example on my 1700X I'm sure it would be similar on your 2700X?
> 
> TL;DR 2700X tweaked hard with great ram speed/timings vs 3700X with 3600mhz with 1:1 IF or something similar.. of course stock vs stock its gonna be like 20%


Actually performance differences between ram isn't as huge as they used to be with Zen 2. 

I watched 2 videos on it one from techdeals and one from bullzoid 

3800mhz with tight timings with IF OC to 1900mhz is probably the best anyone can get with Zen 2, using samsung B die or Micron E-Die


----------



## cameronmc88

polkfan said:


> Actually performance differences between ram isn't as huge as they used to be with Zen 2.
> 
> I watched 2 videos on it one from techdeals and one from bullzoid
> 
> 3800mhz with tight timings with IF OC to 1900mhz is probably the best anyone can get with Zen 2, using samsung B die or Micron E-Die


Yeah I watched the same video, but my question was once again a 2700X with amazing ram speed/timings vs 3700x with tweaked memory also.

Because yeah it's easy like 20% upgrade stock vs stock but we all know OR should know by now a tweaked 2700X is like 15-20% faster with good ram speed/timings.


----------



## polkfan

cameronmc88 said:


> Yeah I watched the same video, but my question was once again a 2700X with amazing ram speed/timings vs 3700x with tweaked memory also.
> 
> Because yeah it's easy like 20% upgrade stock vs stock but we all know OR should know by now a tweaked 2700X is like 15-20% faster with good ram speed/timings.


I had my memory tweaked pretty darn well on my 2700X and the 3700X destroys it no contest. 

Gaming is probably the main upgrade for me to be honest and emulation as this chip is powerful.


----------



## polkfan

So i have PBO on and auto OC to 200mhz in the bios instead of using ryzen master i let the motherboard set the max settings.

Just can't do it i can't let software OC my PC haha back i hate background apps


----------



## cameronmc88

polkfan said:


> I had my memory tweaked pretty darn well on my 2700X and the 3700X destroys it no contest.
> 
> Gaming is probably the main upgrade for me to be honest and emulation as this chip is powerful.


Oh so it's defs 20% upgrade in performance even when both chips memory tweaked to the limit? because It's $600 here.


----------



## polkfan

cameronmc88 said:


> Oh so it's defs 20% upgrade in performance even when both chips memory tweaked to the limit? because It's $600 here.



For just the CPU? Please don't buy it until its at MSRP.


I couldn't ever tell someone to upgrade if they wouldn't notice if your gaming at high refresh rates then yes get it. 

Currently my 2700X is setting in the 3700X box with the prism cooler haha need to sell it.


----------



## cameronmc88

polkfan said:


> For just the CPU? Please don't buy it until its at MSRP.
> 
> 
> I couldn't ever tell someone to upgrade if they wouldn't notice if your gaming at high refresh rates then yes get it.
> 
> Currently my 2700X is setting in the 3700X box with the prism cooler haha need to sell it.


Yes mate it's around $550-$600 depending on the shipping here but yes I'm gaming at 240hz 1080p so every frame counts, but that's why I said at least 20% upgrade in all games otherwise $600 is not worth 5-10% upgrade in gaming for me.

Keep in mind I'm running a 2070 and not a 2080 Ti, but I do play all VERY LOW settings for max frame rate so I guess CPU still counts since my graphics are way down.


----------



## polkfan

cameronmc88 said:


> Yes mate it's around $550-$600 depending on the shipping here but yes I'm gaming at 240hz 1080p so every frame counts, but that's why I said at least 20% upgrade in all games otherwise $600 is not worth 5-10% upgrade in gaming for me.
> 
> Keep in mind I'm running a 2070 and not a 2080 Ti, but I do play all VERY LOW settings for max frame rate so I guess CPU still counts since my graphics are way down.


Yeah you will be very happy with the 3700x i mean overall its been great besides some minor issues like boost not working correctly but Amd will fix it soon i doubt they want to have a bunch of people complain about max turbo speeds. 


I have been playing with auto OC and PBO but i think i'm gonna try and get my ram tuned in instead of using XMP. 

I notice with auto OC+PBO that my chip stays at 4.2ghz in all my games however i'm only seeing 4.3ghz now as the max boost i guess the good news is all my cores boost to 4.3ghz at one point. Since we found out that not all cores are equally as fast on zen 2

Edit

I have to say this new bios is almost perfect besides the boosting issue! My PC no longer turns off when i restart it. My benchmark scores are almost as good as reviewers with X570. 

I'd be very happy if others could share their benchmark scores as well in popular CPU benchmarks. For the first time i can say that at 1440P/144hz my GTX 1080 is now my bottleneck not my CPU.


----------



## comfarol

stock/default 3700x

cb15
1 2147
2 2148
3 2148
4 2149


cb20
1 4874
2 4878
3 4862


----------



## DragonQ

Unoid said:


> Does everyone with 2x16GB have their RAM in A2&B2? I'm curious if it's worth me trying A1 and B1 to get over this 2933 wall


Yes because that is what ASRock (and every other manufacturer) recommends.


----------



## Boxman

RAM slots shouldn't matter since it's T-Topology. Daisy chain boards prefer the slots, T-topology it should perform identical. The manual is probably just a borderline copy-paste from a template, even Buildzoid was caught out by it as by reading the manual he concluded the board must then be Daisy-Chain. Later he discovered by accident that it was actually T-Topology.


----------



## PJVol

polkfan said:


> Yeah you will be very happy with the 3700x i mean overall its been great besides some minor issues like boost not working correctly but Amd will fix it soon i doubt they want to have a bunch of people complain about max turbo speeds.
> 
> 
> I have been playing with auto OC and PBO but i think i'm gonna try and get my ram tuned in instead of using XMP.
> 
> I notice with auto OC+PBO that my chip stays at 4.2ghz in all my games however i'm only seeing 4.3ghz now as the max boost i guess the good news is all my cores boost to 4.3ghz at one point. Since we found out that not all cores are equally as fast on zen 2
> 
> Edit
> 
> I have to say this new bios is almost perfect besides the boosting issue! My PC no longer turns off when i restart it. My benchmark scores are almost as good as reviewers with X570.
> 
> I'd be very happy if others could share their benchmark scores as well in popular CPU benchmarks. For the first time i can say that at 1440P/144hz my GTX 1080 is now my bottleneck not my CPU.


 I think me like PBO-off mode more, as of now it gives me no headache, set and forget, JUST WORKS(TM) 
with PBO im struggling to see even 4150 all core. Now [email protected] allcore - np.
P.S. Forgot to mention PPT was set to 140W, all others on auto.


----------



## Senniha

I usual stop at 2000% torture of my ram,last BIOS I checked at 200% and stop,it's fine man


comfarol said:


> I thought the point of dram calculator was to give safe working settings. even 3600 safe caused a ram error after almost 4hrs last night.
> 
> 
> Stopped testing after 0:03:34:48 with 5687 % coverage and 1 error(s).


----------



## thomasck

Well, got the rig running at 1800 1:1. 

Sent back the patriot viper sticks I was using to CCL cause I found out there was one ceramic capacitor missing, and the solder of other too were looking sloppy, looks like one of the sticks was tampered. 
Got new sticks home, hyperx predator led, the same kit is on the QVL but is the no led version. Asrock mobos are not able to configure the colour of the leds but gigabyte fuse works flawlessly. 
I'm using dram calculator 1.6 and there are a bunch of different timings.
Bios 5.67, looks like that's the best one so far, I'm not getting the power off > on while rebooting any more. 
Happy days. Gonna try 3733 tonight.


----------



## osb40000

When will AsRock release a decent bios for the X370 Tiachi? Looking to pop a 3900X in.


----------



## PJVol

osb40000 said:


> When will AsRock release a decent bios for the X370 Tiachi? Looking to pop a 3900X in.


Based on 2 days experience, 5.67 is close to decent for me.


----------



## Zendal

I think I've just been lied to ????

I asked support if they were working on the Agesa 1003ABB update that fixes “Event 17, WHEA-Logger” warnings.

They claimed that "We have fixed this problem on BIOS P5.61(1003AB)." and attached this:









The only thing they did (as someone found out here before, can't remember who) was turn off Advanced error reporting capability "AER Capability", so the problem still exist, it just doesn't report it to windows. So I told them and sent this with error reporting enabled:









Let's see what they say :S


----------



## wizardwiz

Currently , it seems p5.67 is the best.
managed to get some good results. BTW, OC to 3133 got me worse results.


----------



## Boxman

Zendal said:


> I think I've just been lied to ????
> 
> I asked support if they were working on the Agesa 1003ABB update that fixes “Event 17, WHEA-Logger” warnings.
> 
> They claimed that "We have fixed this problem on BIOS P5.61(1003AB)." and attached this:
> 
> View attachment 285042
> 
> 
> The only thing they did (as someone found out here before, can't remember who) was turn off Advanced error reporting capability "AER Capability", so the problem still exist, it just doesn't report it to windows. So I told them and sent this with error reporting enabled:


That was me, but I think that's essentially what AMD is doing to fix the problem. The errors are likely benign / unimportant, and they just want the *****ing to stop. In their document they talk about "suppression" anyway, so I'm pretty sure they're just auto-disabling AER in upcoming AGESA.

Not sure if AER was something new on matisse to begin with.


----------



## taem

Please help! Trying to install firmware 5.60 to install a 3700x.

I've gotten to AGESA 1.0.0.6 and firmware 5.10.

But when I install "AllIn1(v18.50.16.01_WHQL)" which I think is supposed to get me AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1, I do NOT get Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1. My system stays AGESA 1.0.0.6. Software reports Adrenalin 18.50.16.01.

So how do I get to Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1 so I can update to firmware 5.60?


----------



## garych

taem said:


> Please help! Trying to install firmware 5.60 to install a 3700x.
> 
> I've gotten to AGESA 1.0.0.6 and firmware 5.10.
> 
> But when I install "AllIn1(v18.50.16.01_WHQL)" which I think is supposed to get me AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1, I do NOT get Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1. My system stays AGESA 1.0.0.6. Software reports Adrenalin 18.50.16.01.
> 
> So how do I get to Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1 so I can update to firmware 5.60?


 You don't need to install All-in-1 driver to update BIOS on this board, it's only required for those who use APU as their main GPU, and our board doesn't even have video output.


Also All-in-1 doesn't update BIOS, it's only required to be installed so you don't have problems with video signal on APU as it contains update graphics driver for it. And as I mentioned earlier, there's no video output on the board, so it doesn't make sense to even install the APU.
The requirement was copy-pasted to BIOS update notes for all their boards just in case I guess.


Update BIOS through UEFI with Instant Flash.


----------



## taem

garych said:


> You don't need to install All-in-1 driver to update BIOS on this board, it's only required for those who use APU as their main GPU, and our board doesn't even have video output.
> 
> 
> Update BIOS through UEFI with Instant Flash.




Thanks for reply. It finally dawned on me I update the firmware to 5.60 and it gives you Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1. So now that's what I have. So hopefully the 3700x just pops in and works.

But my 3200 Flare X which had been running at 3200 way back pre 3.10, now runs at 1600 :\ And my system is back to booting multiple times before I get to Windows desktop. Don't want to bother trying to figure it out til the 3700x is installed. But man I wish AMD would get the memory and boot loop issues sorted.


----------



## numlock66

taem said:


> Please help! Trying to install firmware 5.60 to install a 3700x.
> 
> I've gotten to AGESA 1.0.0.6 and firmware 5.10.
> 
> But when I install "AllIn1(v18.50.16.01_WHQL)" which I think is supposed to get me AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1, I do NOT get Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1. My system stays AGESA 1.0.0.6. Software reports Adrenalin 18.50.16.01.
> 
> So how do I get to Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1 so I can update to firmware 5.60?


First download latest drivers from AMD and install with clean install https://drivers.amd.com/drivers/amd_chipset_drivers_v1.07.29.0115.exe 
Download BIOS 5.67 posted on some pages back, is the best BETA BIOS for Ryzen 3000 series and update through this steps http://www.asrock.com/support/BIOSIG.asp?cat=BIOS10


----------



## garych

taem said:


> But my 3200 Flare X which had been running at 3200 way back pre 3.10, now runs at 1600 :\


If Task Manager is what showing you the 1600, then it's just a reporting bug. Your RAM is running at 3200.


----------



## polkfan

taem said:


> Thanks for reply. It finally dawned on me I update the firmware to 5.60 and it gives you Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1. So now that's what I have. So hopefully the 3700x just pops in and works.
> 
> But my 3200 Flare X which had been running at 3200 way back pre 3.10, now runs at 1600 :\ And my system is back to booting multiple times before I get to Windows desktop. Don't want to bother trying to figure it out til the 3700x is installed. But man I wish AMD would get the memory and boot loop issues sorted.


For sure use the latest bios you will have nothing but trouble with 5.6


----------



## polkfan

Well my PC did boot just fine with 3600mhz safe settings wow did Asrock finally make a good bios haha not even sure i want to risk updating again for awhile


Now to try fast settings to try and get closer to that score

Edit man i just can't break 200 lol 199 *** is that.

WOW geekbench 4 must really love ram as i jumped a whole 1000 points from 3600 XMP to safe settings.

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/14136264

In advanced thanks for others who are posting results helps me a lot

GTA5 is like the smoothness its ever been my GPU is always begged at 98% now used to drop on even my old 4790K OC to 4.8Ghz now my 1080 is always begged in that game and far cry 4


----------



## Azureoval

I got 3800 cl16 working on bios 5.67. 4x8gb Flare X 3200xmp.
Using some of the settings floating around here for 3733 and just bumped up DRAM voltage.

AIDA
READ 56000
WRITE 30396
COPY 55775
LAT 63.5

3700x


----------



## polkfan

Azureoval

That is some nice scores in dram calc i love that test and its free! 


I'm trying to get mine down to think safe settings improved my score by 28% i wonder how much fast settings will. 

IMO Ryzen 3000 series is boring in terms of overclocking just enable auto OC and PBO and be done with that maybe increase the bus speed to 103 or so but thats it. One should just spend their time tweaking their ram.


----------



## Azureoval

polkfan said:


> Azureoval
> 
> That is some nice scores in dram calc i love that test and its free!
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get mine down to think safe settings improved my score by 28% i wonder how much fast settings will.
> 
> IMO Ryzen 3000 series is boring in terms of overclocking just enable auto OC and PBO and be done with that maybe increase the bus speed to 103 or so but thats it. One should just spend their time tweaking their ram.


Thanks, Polkfan.
I tried some of the Ryzen Calc settings but my scores went down even with "better" timings.

I miss overclocking too! Going back to my 486's and Dip switches , My Celeron 266 that OCed to like 400 if I remember correctly , Overclocking the PCI bus to 40MHZ ! , My e8400 that I lapped to a mirror finish. Oh well this new chip performs. 

I agree with the Ram. It might not make a huge difference in games and such but it is fun. I always liked having fast ram. Starting with Fast Page , then EDO, DDR 2-2-2-5 BH5 and BH6 which I still have in a box. My B-Die sticks will probably join them when DDR 5 and beyond come out. 

Does your user name refer to Polk speakers? I just replaced my ancient RT55/cs400/rt25 system with the Klipsch RP series.


----------



## garych

Has anyone with slower RAM tried to decouple FCLK from UCLK and increase FCLK to 1800-1900?
How does it perform on Taichi?


----------



## Azureoval

garych said:


> Has anyone with slower RAM tried to decouple FCLK from UCLK and increase FCLK to 1800-1900?
> How does it perform on Taichi?


Checkout Buildzoids new vid on this topic. MCLK vs FCLK part 2.


----------



## garych

Azureoval said:


> Checkout Buildzoids new vid on this topic. MCLK vs FCLK part 2.


Ye, I've seen it, and that's exactly why I'm asking about our board.


----------



## PriestOfSin

I will be reading through the thread some more, but how is the X370 Taichi handling Ryzen 3000? I'm waiting on the 16-core 3950X to upgrade my wife's rig (she's on the 2700X right now), since I think the VRM solution will be able to cope with it.


----------



## polkfan

PriestOfSin said:


> I will be reading through the thread some more, but how is the X370 Taichi handling Ryzen 3000? I'm waiting on the 16-core 3950X to upgrade my wife's rig (she's on the 2700X right now), since I think the VRM solution will be able to cope with it.


Our boards VRM wise will easily handle a 3950xm, basically with the latest beta bios everything with my 3700x works perfect except turbo only goes to 4375mhz with PBO+AUTO OC off with it on its even lower but gamersnexus said they had the same issue with X570. 


By the time the 3950x is out i'm sure even the boost issue will be fixed.


----------



## polkfan

I'm close to hitting 6000 points in Geek bench 4 in the single threaded test 

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/14138891

Guessing if Amd fixes the turbo issue i will hit that. 

3600mhz fast settings is working great so far but i kept gear down mode on and power savings gonna try and turn those off to see if i gain anything.


----------



## comfarol

I would actually test your clocks for stability properly too guys, i couldn't get anything stable even safe passed 3466 even though it booted and did tests fine.













Finally test that didn't fail.


----------



## polkfan

As newer bioses come out i bet we can see higher ram frequency support with lower latency. 


We all should use Ryzen calc as a starting point and then continue to improve tintgs from their


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> I think I've just been lied to ????
> 
> 
> 
> I asked support if they were working on the Agesa 1003ABB update that fixes “Event 17, WHEA-Logger” warnings.
> 
> 
> 
> They claimed that "We have fixed this problem on BIOS P5.61(1003AB)." and attached this:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 285042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing they did (as someone found out here before, can't remember who) was turn off Advanced error reporting capability "AER Capability", so the problem still exist, it just doesn't report it to windows. So I told them and sent this with error reporting enabled:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 285044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what they say :S


It would be nice if they share to you a new agesa jojojo.

Lets see what they say to you.

I hope there's good news soon.

Thanks for your contributions bro. Very appreciate. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Unoid

Am I the only one with 2x16GB b-die that can't get over 2933 stable? I'm on x370 FPG with both sticks in A2 and B2. with 3800x, AGESA 1001 still


----------



## Zendal

This is what I got:



> Please refer to following link for information that shows 1003ABB BIOS will solve this issue.
> 
> Once BIOS team releases BIOS 1003ABB, we will test it and see how it goes.
> 
> Link: https://www.dsogaming.com/news/new-...d-ryzen-cpus-fixes-voltages-clocks-reporting/
> 
> For now, please suggest user disabling the "Enable AER Cap" in the BIOS.



I guess they will be working on 1003ABB ASAP, let's just hope they maintain at least the quality of 5.67


----------



## polkfan

Unoid said:


> Am I the only one with 2x16GB b-die that can't get over 2933 stable? I'm on x370 FPG with both sticks in A2 and B2. with 3800x, AGESA 1001 still


For one i'd upgrade your bios to the latest that one only allowed for 3000mhz max. 

Also i had bad luck with A2 and B2 heck i couldn't even barely get my PC to post until i moved my sticks to A1 and B1


Edit did some further tweaking 

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/14147594

5932 single core almost to 6000


----------



## comfarol

Unoid said:


> Am I the only one with 2x16GB b-die that can't get over 2933 stable? I'm on x370 FPG with both sticks in A2 and B2. with 3800x, AGESA 1001 still



I had 3.30 bios before i started to upgrade in preparation and I ran my ram in A2 and B2 and was just running 3200 xmp profile. was 2x 8gb flare x 320014 kit. 



I upgraded to 5.60 and bought another ram kit for 32gb, 5.60 ran the cpu fine even boosting to advertised clocks but i never touched the ram since I read that it wasn't good for ram clocks.


I'm on 5.67 bios atm.


What is FPG?


----------



## LRG5

I have 2 set of DDR4 Ram G-Skill B-Die (2*8 16GB each) that runs 3466HMz 14,14,14,34 with my 2700X that will not Boot above 3266HMz . I have tried all kinds of Bios, New Drivers.
Have I miss something or are these Ryzen 3700x Bad chips.

running 3266,20,21,21,41 at 1.39 volts the best it will do.


----------



## comfarol

LRG5 said:


> I have 2 set of DDR4 Ram G-Skill B-Die (2*8 16GB each) that runs 3466HMz 14,14,14,34 with my 2700X that will not Boot above 3266HMz . I have tried all kinds of Bios, New Drivers.
> Have I miss something or are these Ryzen 3700x Bad chips.



Not sure im currently running my ram 4x 8gb at 3466mhz 14,15,14,28 with 3700x 5.67 bios. 9hrs 14000% stable.


----------



## LRG5

It's Stable (4375mhz peak core) 28.31*C and runs AIDA64. 

ADVANCED\amd cbs\nbio Comm\XFR Enhancement (Bios 5.67)

Fclk 1800mhz
Uclk = to Ram 
SOC OverClock = Auto
VDDP = Auto
VDDG = Auto

Soc/Uncore OC Mode= Autol

Drop it back to 3200mhz and tighten timimgs FSB @ 102


----------



## polkfan

LRG5 said:


> It's Stable (4375mhz peak core) 28.31*C and runs AIDA64.
> 
> ADVANCED\amd cbs\nbio Comm\XFR Enhancement (Bios 5.67)
> 
> Fclk 1800mhz
> Uclk = to Ram
> SOC OverClock = Auto
> VDDP = Auto
> VDDG = Auto
> 
> Soc/Uncore OC Mode= Autol
> 
> Drop it back to 3200mhz and tighten timimgs FSB @ 102


I didn't think the 3000 series had XFR


----------



## LRG5

Bios 5.67 advanced


----------



## jearly410

Question for anyone that can answer: 

Why don’t the saved profiles get deleted after a bios flash? 

AFAIK older bios would delete saved profiles so I’m not sure if I have an error or it is intended. Thanks!


----------



## morrissoc

Is it worth the effort to try to overclock the 3900X with only air cooling? Is the 5.60 bios capable or should I wait until we get a better release?


----------



## Unoid

comfarol said:


> I had 3.30 bios before i started to upgrade in preparation and I ran my ram in A2 and B2 and was just running 3200 xmp profile. was 2x 8gb flare x 320014 kit.
> 
> 
> 
> I upgraded to 5.60 and bought another ram kit for 32gb, 5.60 ran the cpu fine even boosting to advertised clocks but i never touched the ram since I read that it wasn't good for ram clocks.
> 
> 
> I'm on 5.67 bios atm.
> 
> 
> What is FPG?


FPG is x370 Fatal1ty Professional Gaming. That board and Taichi are essentially the exact same except FPG has wifi and 5GBe. FPG was the most expensive ASRock x370 board at the time.


----------



## garych

Unoid said:


> FPG is x370 Fatal1ty Professional Gaming. That board and Taichi are essentially the exact same except FPG has wifi and 5GBe. FPG was the most expensive ASRock x370 board at the time.


Taichi has WiFi/Bluetooth too :sad-smile


----------



## Czarcastic

numlock66 said:


> First download latest drivers from AMD and install with clean install https://drivers.amd.com/drivers/amd_chipset_drivers_v1.07.29.0115.exe
> Download BIOS 5.67 posted on some pages back, is the best BETA BIOS for Ryzen 3000 series and update through this steps http://www.asrock.com/support/BIOSIG.asp?cat=BIOS10


If I'm on old 2.40 Bios, do I have to first install the bridge Bioses (3.30 -> 5.10 -> 5.67) or can I go straight to 5.67?


----------



## tappeddarkman

Czarcastic said:


> If I'm on old 2.40 Bios, do I have to first install the bridge Bioses (3.30 -> 5.10 -> 5.67) or can I go straight to 5.67?


You need to flash the bridge bioses first.


----------



## LeoMiami

morrissoc said:


> Is it worth the effort to try to overclock the 3900X with only air cooling? Is the 5.60 bios capable or should I wait until we get a better release?


i wouldn't


----------



## Zendal

morrissoc said:


> Is it worth the effort to try to overclock the 3900X with only air cooling? Is the 5.60 bios capable or should I wait until we get a better release?


Worth the effort? Nah, that thing is a beast at stock . But it is fun!
With air it really depends on what you have, there are air coolers that outperform AIOs, no doubt.


----------



## LRG5

@iNari 
How did you unlock your 3200mhz DDR4 Ram Speed ? I have G-Skill 3600mhz that runs 3466mhz with 2700x, but only run 3200 with 3700x on same MB ? I see you fix that on your system.


----------



## iNeri

LRG5 said:


> @iNari
> 
> How did you unlock your 3200mhz DDR4 Ram Speed ? I have G-Skill 3600mhz that runs 3466mhz with 2700x, but only run 3200 with 3700x on same MB ? I see you fix that on your system.


By Updating from 5.60 Bios to 5.61 or 5.67 Bios. So. Any Bios with agesa 1.0.0.3 make the magic. 5.60 is agesa 1.0.0.1. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> This is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they will be working on 1003ABB ASAP, let's just hope they maintain at least the quality of 5.67


I hope so. 

For the moment 5.67 its working great. I lost a little performance vs 5.61/5.66 (174 fps vs 172 fps in SoTR at same speed) and the latency goes up too.

But deep sleep its working again whitout loosing bios config after a cold boot and you can disable CSM as well. Also there's no more a power off when rebooting, Pretty much as stable bios.


----------



## Bluesman

*Fixed OC by 3000 chip*

This graph came from here: https://twitter.com/HardwareNumb3rs/status/1157593620981174272

Glad I have 3800X to play with.


----------



## polkfan

5.67 made it where i'm bored waiting for a fix on turbo speeds+PBO+Auto OC to be honest my ram is working perfect at 3600mhz fast settings. 

Only 77 points away from hitting 6000 in geek bench 4 single core score


----------



## garych

Bluesman said:


> This graph came from here: https://twitter.com/HardwareNumb3rs/status/1157593620981174272
> 
> Glad I have 3800X to play with.


As mentioned the sample size for each is 1, so to be taken with a fist of salt.


----------



## iNeri

Agesa 1.0.0.3ab










Agesa 1.0.0.3aba


----------



## polkfan

Where did you get that bios! Please share it with me looks like your turbo works!


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> Where did you get that bios! Please share it with me looks like your turbo works!


Hi bro.

Those bios are here in the thread, take a look a few pages back. 

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

Ah i see its 5.67 like mine you just have the bclk OC so that is why its hitting 4.4+


----------



## thomasck

morrissoc said:


> Is it worth the effort to try to overclock the 3900X with only air cooling? Is the 5.60 bios capable or should I wait until we get a better release?


I haven't tried yet, and TBH, I don't feel necessary. Is possible to see around videos and forums ppl sayinf you'll lose since core performance and some other stuff. Once someone figures out what's the safe voltage for the 3900 (seems it's 1.325V) I'd try.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

With Ryzen 3000 series you don't really OC them as you lose performance in apps that use 4 cores or less. 

Heck even with PBO+Auto OC i lost like 50mhz of performance in 4 threaded workloads and like 100mhz in 2 and 1 core workloads. 

Not really gonna get anything but 4.3ghz on all cores at best and a 12 core locked like that will probably be toasty vs just stock and letting the CPU do itself. With future updates i hope PBO and Auto OC is fixed to get a bit more out of Ryzen 3000. 


For the time being i'd recommend getting the latest 5.67 bios in this thread and tune your memory as far as it can go using ryzen calc as a starting point.


----------



## iNeri

More testing.

Agesa 1.0.0.3ab










Agesa 1.0.0.3aba










Agesa 1.0.0.3ab










Agesa 1.0.0.3aba


----------



## 0razor1

*Elementary RAM OC on P5.67*

Guys,

I managed to run my 3600c17 kit at 3800c16 (1.43V) as a rough test last night.
So far so good - managed 4000% memtest pro without errors. The current screenshot is irrelevant by 4000% and 33 MHz.

Now running 3866c16 (1.43) at half IMC speed just to isolate how good the board is.
Will loosen timings if I need to. So far, no need. 

The ram calculator has *never* worked for me over the years, sadly. PC will not POST altogether.
Any suggestions?

Next steps:
1. Turn off geardown and try for true 1T (c15, rather)
2. Drop down from highest RAM OC by 33MHz and aim to stabilize NB, fclk
3. Bclck the CPU OC till ~104.5 with appropriate reductions in RAM multiplier. Will this skew my platform frequencies or will it still tie to fclk and NB overall?


----------



## polkfan

https://youtu.be/iHJ16hD4ysk?t=385

Watch this to anyone who doesn't think overclocking their memory on ryzen 3000 matters i couldn't even believe the difference


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> https://youtu.be/iHJ16hD4ysk?t=385
> 
> Watch this to anyone who doesn't think overclocking their memory on ryzen 3000 matters i couldn't even believe the difference


That's what I think as well, I have 2400 kit, hopefully gonna get Ryzen 3600 or 3700x soon and will compensate for the lack of speed with FCLK OC instead of going through hassle of selling and buying wam kits.


----------



## comfarol

is 1.5v for ram safe for 24/7?


----------



## nged72

Just got the 3900x with x370 Taichi (previously used the 1600)


Need Help!


Bios 5 and 5.6 (default settings) it takes my computer literally 15-21 min to boot Windows...I can't figure out why :/

Tried disabling CSM (but then it only boots back to UEFI over and over)

Tried CSM Enabled with UEFI (takes 15-21min)

Side Note: I have 2 HDDs and 5 SSDs (all show under drives but it tries to default to a non-windows ssd. I change it but it does nothing to fix load times...reinstall windows maybe?)


----------



## polkfan

nged72 said:


> Just got the 3900x with x370 Taichi (previously used the 1600)
> 
> 
> Need Help!
> 
> 
> Bios 5 and 5.6 (default settings) it takes my computer literally 15-21 min to boot Windows...I can't figure out why :/
> 
> Tried disabling CSM (but then it only boots back to UEFI over and over)
> 
> Tried CSM Enabled with UEFI (takes 15-21min)


Try moving your ram to slots A1 and B1 i had the same issue

After that install this bios instead 5.6 is not that great and you will have issues this is the latest beta bios from Asrock


----------



## nged72

polkfan said:


> Try moving your ram to slots A1 and B1 i had the same issue
> 
> After that install this bios instead 5.6 is not that great and you will have issues this is the latest beta bios from Asrock


I'll try now, but I have also tried that BIOS :/

Will update in 5min


----------



## polkfan

comfarol said:


> is 1.5v for ram safe for 24/7?


XMP memory is safe at 1.5V with the original Ryzen CPU's according to Robert Hallock from Amd but i tend to stay at 1.45V or less


----------



## nged72

polkfan said:


> Try moving your ram to slots A1 and B1 i had the same issue
> 
> After that install this bios instead 5.6 is not that great and you will have issues this is the latest beta bios from Asrock


That didn't seem to fix it either; I also just tried disabling all drives besides the Windows one for booting...and it says "Reboot and Select proper Boot device......"...so idk why my drive isnt being read properly

EDIT: Fixed it for now...completely reinstalled Windows :/ (still takes a while to l load, like 40sec)


----------



## comfarol

lolz i give up 3600 fast preset fail instantly


----------



## polkfan

nged72 said:


> That didn't seem to fix it either; I also just tried disabling all drives besides the Windows one for booting...and it says "Reboot and Select proper Boot device......"...so idk why my drive isnt being read properly


Generally i noticed my board auto detects the boot partition i have 3 SSD's drives installed and my OS is on my M.2 drive. 

Windows boot manager needs to be selected i believe not your drive name


----------



## HeadZ

Hi everybody, new to the forum. Where can I find that 5.67 bios version I'm currently on the official 5.60 from Asrock and running it only at 2133mhz Ram speed. Thanks.


----------



## smeroni68

HeadZ said:


> Hi everybody, new to the forum. Where can I find that 5.67 bios version I'm currently on the official 5.60 from Asrock and running it only at 2133mhz Ram speed. Thanks.


... over here some posts! #5876

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## HeadZ

smeroni68 said:


> ... over here some posts! #5876
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


Thanks a lot smeroni68! I wonder wheter with 5.67 do I have to tinker with some of the settings to get to the rated speeds of my RAM of 3200mhz on this bios or setting xmp profile will just do the trick? Thanks.


----------



## thomasck

Just received 5.80 ABB by email from asrock support. I won't be able to try until Tuesday night. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Just received 5.80 ABB by email from asrock support. I won't be able to try until Tuesday night.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for sharing mate. 

Testing right now.


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> Thank you so much for sharing mate.
> 
> Testing right now.


Let us know! Sadly I'm on double shifts today and tomorrow so I can not test anything these days.
Although I'm rock stable at 1800 1:1, no reboot issues at all. 
But I'll give a try tomorrow night!


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Let us know! Sadly I'm on double shifts today and tomorrow so I can not test anything these days.
> 
> Although I'm rock stable at 1800 1:1, no reboot issues at all.
> 
> But I'll give a try tomorrow night!


That's sad. I hope you can try it soon.

Well. For the moment I can tell that you can disable CSM no problem.

You can enable deep sleep when off no problem as well. The bios config don't go away if you enable deep sleep like bios 5.66 and older. 

No shut down when restarting either. 

Boost its the same, so no full boost to 44x stock is 43.5 max. I didn't try pbo or auto oc yet. 

So. Pretty much stable as a production bios. Its Like 5.67. 

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

thomasck said:


> Just received 5.80 ABB by email from asrock support. I won't be able to try until Tuesday night.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much! 

Testing now at this point i'm hoping its 95% like the last one but with a fixed turbo.


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Testing now at this point i'm hoping its 95% like the last one but with a fixed turbo.


No turbo fix yet 

Leave a little test.

AIDA

Agesa 1.0.0.3ab










Agesa 1.0.0.3aba










Agesa 1.0.0.3abb










SOTR

Agesa 1.0.0.3ab










Agesa 1.0.0.3aba










Agesa 1.0.0.3abb










AC ODDISEY

Agesa 1.0.0.3ab










Agesa 1.0.0.3aba










Agesa 1.0.0.3abb


----------



## Bluesman

*Very Thankful*



thomasck said:


> Just received 5.80 ABB by email from asrock support. I won't be able to try until Tuesday night.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I thank you so much for this AGESA version. I'll give feedback on PBO nuances and temps after testing.

What a great forum!


----------



## polkfan

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/14192661

Geek Bench 4 with fast ram setting

https://i.postimg.cc/vQxdgbB9/R15.png

https://i.postimg.cc/vBb9Nb2H/Ryzen-calc.png

Ryzen calc bench^^^ 

CPU-Z 
https://i.postimg.cc/LsL4ZPTn/CPU-z.png



I'll test Auto OC and PBO later as i didn't sleep for over 24 hours, they can probably just release this one to the public


----------



## PJVol

https://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=BIOS

What about us?


----------



## garych

PJVol said:


> https://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=BIOS
> 
> What about us?


It's already in this thread, but not on JZ or ASRock website :heyyou:


----------



## Bluesman

*5.80 Bios Notes (so far) on my 3800x*

My no-load temps have dropped from 37C to 33.6C.

Under load things about the same as with Bios 5.67 in AIDA64-CPU only test. All core clocks about 4.250 to 4.300 but more max readings on all cores, 4.425-4.5258. Temps are still 64 - 66C. Prime95 still pushes temps to 84.8C and clocks throttle to around 4.125 (Note: I have cpu throttle set in bios to 85C.)

My memory reads are a little lower with my 3733 memory overclock compared to Bios 5.67.

Overall, I think there has been better idle temp. control and higher clocks among all cores in my combo PBO and PBO2 setup. (I can share these settings if interested.) Very pleased that ASROCK has been so quick with these AGESA bioses. Times have changed.


----------



## PJVol

garych said:


> It's already in this thread, but not on JZ or ASRock website :heyyou:


:heyyou:
I can read, if you don't get it, perhaps i should have been more clearly: 
why on this thread rather than on official website. That's all.


----------



## iNeri

Here a PBO comparation. PBO 180-95-100 + bclk 102

Agesa 1.0.0.3aba bios 5.57










Agesa 1.0.0.3abb bios 5.80










A cherry picked AIDA:










With this PBO i gain 2 fps in SoTR bench


----------



## thomasck

What can you guys say about 5.80? Worth flashing? Last night I set 1.3v and 4.3ghz and wow.. such a big jump in cb15 and firestrike.. and lower temps comparing with auto pbo. With pbo all stock I'm getting around 80c in stress tests, silly. 4.3 and 1.3v I'm getting bare 70c and more performance.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

For now PBO and auto OC is broken on 5.8 as well please note i have this on a 360 rad and all it seems to do is add heat no performance. Also i run these tests with nothing else open in the background. I will note that the hit on single core performance is less with PBO+Auto OC on but it doesn't even gain anything. 

With PBO on
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/14193606

With it off
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/14192661


Guess its been one month tomorrow overall i'm still pretty satisfied with the bios updates and fixes from Amd not bad.

Even R15 scores less in both with the setting on i would recommend keeping it off. Next step is to test both individually


----------



## polkfan

Ok so it seems like PBO is indeed working but auto OC messes it up so its best to leave that alone. I'm not sure if PBO is working correctly 100% but it no longer hurts single core performance like it used too. Even getting 4.375Ghz with PBO on but with auto OC set to 200mhz its less? This is seriously bugged right now and its not an Asrock only issue

Working on seeing if even 25mhz auto OC messes everything up lol so far i'm seeing slightly lower turbo speeds 

Thinking iNeri is on to something when it comes to simply overclocking the bus. 

101 will get me that 4.4ghz haha just don't want SSD corruption


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> Ok so it seems like PBO is indeed working but auto OC messes it up so its best to leave that alone. I'm not sure if PBO is working correctly 100% but it no longer hurts single core performance like it used too. Even getting 4.375Ghz with PBO on but with auto OC set to 200mhz its less? This is seriously bugged right now and its not an Asrock only issue


Yep. As soon as you touch auto oc thing the performance goes down.

Pbo alone its working well. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thomasck

I'm not used to pbo cause I came from a 1800X. But pbo is enabled automatically, it's the default setting for the cpu when left at stock settings, isn't? If yes, when I do manually oc even to 4.3 I get better performance then using pbo.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zendal

thomasck said:


> I'm not used to pbo cause I came from a 1800X. But pbo is enabled automatically, it's the default setting for the cpu when left at stock settings, isn't? If yes, when I do manually oc even to 4.3 I get better performance then using pbo.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


What is 'on' on stock is PB (precision boost) not PBO (precision boost override)

Here, Tech Jesus explains it to you:


----------



## thomasck

Zendal said:


> What is 'on' on stock is PB (precision boost) not PBO (precision boost override)
> 
> Here, Tech Jesus explains it to you:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7NzNi1xX_4


I was just watching this video! Gonna take a look at this setting.


----------



## polkfan

Well improved performance for sure with 5.8+PBO compared to what i was getting and this is with the same timings and 3600mhz ram frequency thinking about pushing my memory to 3733mhz to give it a edge. Looks like we have to manually change the fabric clock to our memory clock after 3600mhz. I thought Amd said 3733mhz was the limit?

Edit 

And it failed lol i could try safe settings but i think tighter timings at 3600mhz is probably better then loose timings at 3733mhz. 

Plus i'm not 100% that all our processors can handle 1867mhz speeds.


----------



## polkfan

Have any of you played around with PBO scalar? Trying 10X now to see if i gain anything


Edit

For sure running a higher frequency on all cores more often now also my temps are up a little on lighter loads.



To anyone here use 10X scaling feature!!! I gained points in single threaded and multi threaded tasks from every app from the standard auto setting in the bios when you enable PBO vs 10X.


----------



## Bluesman

polkfan said:


> Have any of you played around with PBO scalar? Trying 10X now to see if i gain anything
> 
> 
> Edit
> 
> For sure running a higher frequency on all cores more often now also my temps are up a little on lighter loads.
> 
> 
> 
> To anyone here use 10X scaling feature!!! I gained points in single threaded and multi threaded tasks from every app from the standard auto setting in the bios when you enable PBO vs 10X.


I use the 4X multiplier and 150Mhz boost. My PPT setting in PBO is 124 not the default of 142. The highest CPU Package power level I have seen is 116 watts which results in temps in the 60s.

My last CineBench was running in the low 70s which is about a 8C improvement. This run I got 4 cores over 4.525Ghz and all cores over 4.300. I'm real happy with this bios. My scrore was good too at 5042.


----------



## tran1981

iNeri said:


> No turbo fix yet
> 
> Leave a little test.
> 
> AIDA
> 
> Agesa 1.0.0.3ab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agesa 1.0.0.3aba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agesa 1.0.0.3abb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOTR
> 
> Agesa 1.0.0.3ab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agesa 1.0.0.3aba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agesa 1.0.0.3abb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC ODDISEY
> 
> Agesa 1.0.0.3ab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agesa 1.0.0.3aba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agesa 1.0.0.3abb


Nice! Can you post your timing (Ryzen master) with this p5.8 bios? What is your ram voltage?


----------



## iNeri

tran1981 said:


> Nice! Can you post your timing (Ryzen master) with this p5.8 bios? What is your ram voltage?


Sure mate. Here is it. 1.39v proOdt 48 all else auto










Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cameronmc88

@iNeri is there a reason you test your settings on "Very Low", I've read multiple conflicting things and can't really get a straight answer.. some people say run 720p Low, some 720p Med and some 720p High.
If you look at 1usmus memory guide on techpowerup.com he tests some games on med and some on low.


----------



## Zendal

cameronmc88 said:


> @iNeri is there a reason you test your settings on "Very Low", I've read multiple conflicting things and can't really get a straight answer.. some people say run 720p Low, some 720p Med and some 720p High.
> If you look at 1usmus memory guide on techpowerup.com he tests some games on med and some on low.


The idea is that GPU doesn't become the bottleneck, I suppose.


----------



## cameronmc88

@Zendal I know that much but some use 720p High and claim 720p Low is a bad test and others claim 720 Med is better etc. which is the best


----------



## Senniha

cameronmc88 said:


> @*Zendal* I know that much but some use 720p High and claim 720p Low is a bad test and others claim 720 Med is better etc. which is the best



Tune the memory and test to 1080P ultra to stress cpu...with a 2080ti with lower gpu please dont bother only tune your memory.


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> The idea is that GPU doesn't become the bottleneck, I suppose.


Yep. This is why. To squeeze all the posible fps from this 1080ti

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cameronmc88

iNeri said:


> Yep. This is why. To squeeze all the posible fps from this 1080ti
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


That's the obvious part, but my question was 720p VERY LOW or MEDIUM or HIGH which is the correct graphic preset to use with 720p, if you look at 1usmus memory overclocking guide on techpowerup.com he tests some games at 720p LOW and others at 720p MED.


----------



## iNeri

cameronmc88 said:


> That's the obvious part, but my question was 720p VERY LOW or MEDIUM or HIGH which is the correct graphic preset to use with 720p, if you look at 1usmus memory overclocking guide on techpowerup.com he tests some games at 720p LOW and others at 720p MED.


I dont matter really, i make the test at 720+very low looking for the worse case escenario to the CPU..It could be medium as well but i already have a baseline with very low so i continue this way.


----------



## garych

iNeri said:


> I dont matter really, i make the test at 720+very low looking for the worse case escenario to the CPU..It could be medium as well but i already have a baseline with very low so i continue this way.


You matter a lot, don't put yourself down :sad-smile


----------



## iNeri

garych said:


> You matter a lot, don't put yourself down :sad-smile


Thanks mate. 

BTW, did you see that PCIE gen4 option its gone in this bios??? (5.80)


----------



## polkfan

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/14208726


So close to 6000 points now just 58 points away i know a simple 101 OC on the 100mhz bus speed would work but i'm trying to do it without doing that


----------



## nged72

Here we go again...

Fresh wiped my computer since it would take 20+ min to boot to Windows.

Now after 3 days it's doing it again


----------



## brdtoledo

Hello all. My first post here.



polkfan said:


> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/14208726
> 
> 
> So close to 6000 points now just 58 points away i know a simple 101 OC on the 100mhz bus speed would work but i'm trying to do it without doing that


Amazing score. Would you mind sharing your CPU related settings? Mine is way below yours, but my RAM is also much slower...



nged72 said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> Fresh wiped my computer since it would take 20+ min to boot to Windows.
> 
> Now after 3 days it's doing it again


Have you tried disabling CSM?


----------



## nged72

brdtoledo said:


> Hello all. My first post here.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing score. Would you mind sharing your CPU related settings? Mine is way below yours, but my RAM is also much slower...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried disabling CSM?



Yep, (CSM disabled makes it boot back to BIOS) it worked fine last night and the last couple days after the wipe. The ONLY thing I did was installed FreshLogic (Inateck) or w/e BlueTooth driver for my PCIe BT extender (tried taking this out of the PCI port as well).


----------



## PJVol

Want to share my observations regarding manual overclocking on 5.80 uefi. That one forced me to lower freq. from 4300 to 4275 @1.35v, due to CB-R20 constant crashes at 4300. Luckily, it didn't really impact performance:
ST went from 532 to 529
MT acc. 3869 -> 3835.
Anyway, with both versions cpu perf. OC-ed via PBO is still ways off from manual OC.


----------



## iNeri

Bios 5.80 its up over official download page:

https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/#BIOS

May be this one have improvements? Or may be its the same 

The provided one from support its a larger file than the official one (compresed)


----------



## PJVol

iNeri said:


> Or may be its the same


The same ( same CRC32 )


----------



## iNeri

PJVol said:


> The same ( same CRC32 )


Thank for the info mate.

Only diferent compression method i guess


----------



## bjorkmgork

I'm not seeing it on the bios page, did they pull it?


----------



## Bluesman

*5.80 Bios*



bjorkmgork said:


> I'm not seeing it on the bios page, did they pull it?


You know its a funny thing. When I refreshed the bios page it only shows 5.60 but when I click on the iNeri url it shows. When I refresh, it is still there. I have no idea why this is so.

Also, I think I found a bug in the SMT setting within CPU OPTIONS. When set to disabled it does switch to 8 threads with my 3800x. Problem is that it does not activate 16 threads when set to AUTO. (A POWER RECYCLE is required when setting back to AUTO; yet does not work, nor does any other process I tried.) The only solution was to change the setting in RYSEN MASTER and apply. That worked.


----------



## brdtoledo

Just sharing some finds on 5.80.

I've just realized that lowering PBO limits actually results in higher boost clocks. Targeting low values, close to current use, gives me all core clocks around 4.35 GHz on gaming. Definitelly something is wrong with PBO.


----------



## iNeri

brdtoledo said:


> Just sharing some finds on 5.80.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just realized that lowering PBO limits actually results in higher boost clocks. Targeting low values, close to current use, gives me all core clocks around 4.35 GHz on gaming. Definitelly something is wrong with PBO.


Interesting. Share wich are your values for pbo please. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brdtoledo

iNeri said:


> Interesting. Share wich are your values for pbo please.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


Sure, soon as I get home, but there's not a fixed value. I have to check the current reads and lower the values to close the gap, as much as possible, without starting the throttling process. That depends on the current load.


----------



## Bluesman

*PBO Limits*



brdtoledo said:


> Just sharing some finds on 5.80.
> 
> I've just realized that lowering PBO limits actually results in higher boost clocks. Targeting low values, close to current use, gives me all core clocks around 4.35 GHz on gaming. Definitelly something is wrong with PBO.


I posted on this subject in the 3800x forum: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28078810-post70.html

My 3800x PPT setting is 124 compared to the default 142. Coupled with PBO2 multiplier of 4x and setting of 150MHZ I get allcore of 4.400GHZ consistently in one game. However, HWINFO indicates this particular game only demands CPU PACKAGE POWER of 63 watts. Thus temps are about 65C and boost is high.

With 3700X some folks are setting PPT at 75 with good results. See https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ceakbs/if_you_want_to_save_powerreduce_thermals_reduce/


----------



## Senniha

So in 5.80 they followed AMD instructions and removed PCIE 4.0,I will keep all the beta to test when I will get Zen2


----------



## thomasck

Is anyone using PBO with a 3900X? Can you please post your settings to give a north? Thanks!


----------



## Schussnik

Hello Everyone,

As I'm about to upgrade to 3700X I was wondering, is it safe to update directly from 5.10 to 5.80? I've checked on the Asrock website and it seems so but I just want to double check.

Thanks


----------



## polkfan

Schussnik said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> As I'm about to upgrade to 3700X I was wondering, is it safe to update directly from 5.10 to 5.80? I've checked on the Asrock website and it seems so but I just want to double check.
> 
> Thanks


You are good to go you don't have to update to 5.6 first though it would only add 10 more min to your day haha


----------



## polkfan

brdtoledo said:


> Hello all. My first post here.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing score. Would you mind sharing your CPU related settings? Mine is way below yours, but my RAM is also much slower...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried disabling CSM?


Geek Bench 4 scores went up after i tweaked my memory to 3600mhz fast setting using ryzen memory calc. 

Plus i have PBO on at 10X scaler which i did see improvements in everything by turning it to 10X stability has been perfect


----------



## brdtoledo

iNeri said:


> Interesting. Share wich are your values for pbo please.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


For Deus Ex: 44, 30, 45



Spoiler















Battlefield V: 70, 30, 45



Spoiler


----------



## iNeri

brdtoledo said:


> For Deus Ex: 44, 30, 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield V: 70, 30, 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


What override scalar? Auto? 10x?

What memory speed?

Auto oc at 200?



Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik

polkfan said:


> You are good to go you don't have to update to 5.6 first though it would only add 10 more min to your day haha


Thank you Sir!


----------



## brdtoledo

iNeri said:


> What override scalar? Auto? 10x?
> 
> What memory speed?
> 
> Auto oc at 200?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk




Everything stock, except Scalar at 10x. AutoOC 0MHz. PBO values changed on Ryzen Master.

Memory is just a regular 2666C16.

BIOS screenshots:

https://i.postimg.cc/90NNm479/190808194243.png
https://i.postimg.cc/NfSPZHYq/190808194257.png
https://i.postimg.cc/3wg6XJsM/190808194307.png
https://i.postimg.cc/qBmFXF57/190808194312.png
https://i.postimg.cc/kXBpjy0v/190808194323.png


----------



## brdtoledo

Take a look at this. See that I've not changed the PPT value, just TDC and EDC, and even so I've got a bit higher clocks when I lower just them. If I increase just TDC and EDC, I've got even lower clocks. That's why I think that this odd behavior is software related, as you all can see the temperature is just fine... it just doesn't make any sense...










Full prints:

https://i.postimg.cc/jqvtGKMQ/max.png
https://i.postimg.cc/ZqkSrqqZ/min-expt-ppt.png
https://i.postimg.cc/wjRzyNg0/stock.png


----------



## gnashville

Setting PPT at 75 with my 3600 on bios 5.8 has yielded slightly better thermals, running with auto core clocks and a blck of 102 is stable and I'm boosting up to between 4.25ghz and 4.3ghz. 

Guess I'll be tackling my RAM next, Hynix C Die @ 3200Mhz C16 at the moment, but I think there's performance to be had there! Really happy with my x370 Taichi on 5.8, I was feeling a bit frustrated with some of the earlier beta bios.


----------



## Jpe1701

How is 5.80 with the 3900x anyone? That's what I'm going to be getting once there's more stock out there.


----------



## Jpe1701

Is anyone else having problems updating to the new chipset drivers? I have second gen ryzen and the installer keeps saying it is intended for amd systems only and won't complete.


----------



## gnashville

Have my Hynix C die 3200 C16 running well at 3400 now using settings as per the Ryzen Memory Calculator + 1.35v. 3600 seems stable as well, but at 1.45 volts, which seems quite high.
Any insight into running DDR4 at that voltage long-term? I'm honestly not seeing a huge uplift in performance between the two, but I may have some settings incorrect. My 3600 boosts much lower (4.05Ghz) with the ram at 3600Mhz and 1.45v as well.


----------



## garych

gnashville said:


> Have my Hynix C die 3200 C16 running well at 3400 now using settings as per the Ryzen Memory Calculator + 1.35v. 3600 seems stable as well, but at 1.45 volts, which seems quite high.
> Any insight into running DDR4 at that voltage long-term? I'm honestly not seeing a huge uplift in performance between the two, but I may have some settings incorrect. My 3600 boosts much lower (4.05Ghz) with the ram at 3600Mhz and 1.45v as well.


Have you tried tightening the timings on 3400 and increasing the FCLK instead?


----------



## Alfalfanater

I've got a bit of a strange issue with my Asrock X370 Taichi.

It was working fine on bios 5.61, I reseated the cpu, and now it won't post anymore and just bootloops on Error Code b6.

I got a hold of a temporary 2nd gen processor to see if: 1. it would even work and try and 2. to update the bios to have it hopefully start working again with my 3rd gen cpu.
It posted just fine with the 2nd gen processor and I updated the bios to 5.67, but the issue remains???

I've tried clearing the CMOS multiple times and have tried every I can think of to try and fix it like reseating the cpu, changing ram slots and the quantity of ram installed, putting in a new CMOS battery, but with no change...

Do I just need to RMA the board at this point or has anyone encountered this issue before with a fix?


----------



## brdtoledo

Alfalfanater said:


> I've got a bit of a strange issue with my Asrock X370 Taichi.
> 
> It was working fine on bios 5.61, I reseated the cpu, and now it won't post anymore and just bootloops on Error Code b6.
> 
> I got a hold of a temporary 2nd gen processor to see if: 1. it would even work and try and 2. to update the bios to have it hopefully start working again with my 3rd gen cpu.
> It posted just fine with the 2nd gen processor and I updated the bios to 5.67, but the issue remains???
> 
> I've tried clearing the CMOS multiple times and have tried every I can think of to try and fix it like reseating the cpu, changing ram slots and the quantity of ram installed, putting in a new CMOS battery, but with no change...
> 
> Do I just need to RMA the board at this point or has anyone encountered this issue before with a fix?


Did you check for bent pins?


----------



## Alfalfanater

brdtoledo said:


> Did you check for bent pins?


I even RMA'd and got a replacement for my already brand new R5 3600, same issue with both cpus, so it's not a bent pin and I don't think it's a cpu defect issue.


----------



## Unoid

5.80 on my x370 FPG. my 2x16GB gskill 3200 cas14 b-die are finally unleasched!!! No more 2933 wall!. I'm running now at 3433 (101 blk) Safe subtimings, memtest and occt stable. I will try for 3600 safe subs soon.


----------



## polkfan

So impressed with 5.8 Asrock has really done a great job! 

Now Amd needs to fix their turbo and everything will be perfect! 


There was times where i said Asrock sucks or this or that but after all of this i'm certain its the only brand i'll buy or MSI their both really good with bios's now a days


----------



## bigboss91

Anyone tried 2700X with the new 5.80 Bios? Assrock recommends not to upgrade when using zen 1000/2000. I am stuck at 5.50.


----------



## Art385

I have R5 [email protected] works perfectly fine.


----------



## Joke94

brdtoledo said:


> Take a look at this. See that I've not changed the PPT value, just TDC and EDC, and even so I've got a bit higher clocks when I lower just them. If I increase just TDC and EDC, I've got even lower clocks. That's why I think that this odd behavior is software related, as you all can see the temperature is just fine... it just doesn't make any sense...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full prints:
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/jqvtGKMQ/max.png
> https://i.postimg.cc/ZqkSrqqZ/min-expt-ppt.png
> https://i.postimg.cc/wjRzyNg0/stock.png


Can actually confirm similiar results with 3700x. When i set EDC to minimum and leave PPT and TDC untouched, I get higher boost clocks on 1-6 core tasks.


----------



## bigboss91

Art385 said:


> I have R5 [email protected] works perfectly fine.


Why would they recommend though not to go to 5.80 ? Is there any perf loss?


----------



## wizardwiz

bigboss91 said:


> Why would they recommend though not to go to 5.80 ? Is there any perf loss?


Just read the entire message. they removed the support for few CPUS from first GEN. They're just playing safe. I am on first Gen 1700 and p5.80 works fine for me


----------



## Unoid

I just bought another x370 Fatal1ty Professional Gaming to be in my unraid server with ryzen 1700. Been a great board especially with 5GBe for unraid server duties and 8 SATA


----------



## LeoMiami

5.80 2700x all auto 3333 Mhz samsung b-die CL15 running ok


----------



## Schussnik

I've just installed my 3700X and also flashed to the latest 5.80 and I have to say I'm a bit lost with all those new settings (was running 5.10 with my 2700X before).

Would anyone have a list to share of the basic/important settings to check/set to so I can make sure I have everything correct. Not planning to do any manual OC or PBO OC, just want to make sure I'm all good with the "default" CPU behaviour.

Oh also, I'm leaving that for later at the moment, I'm unable to boot if I put my second 8GB RAM stick (Samsung B-Die 3200Mhz) :-/
Was working perfectly fine in dual 2x8GB 3200Mhz C14 before with my 2700X but not at the moment with the 3700X, even when using the default bios conservative RAM settings.


----------



## HalongPort

Schussnik said:


> I've just installed my 3700X and also flashed to the latest 5.80 and I have to say I'm a bit lost with all those new settings (was running 5.10 with my 2700X before).
> 
> Would anyone have a list to share of the basic/important settings to check/set to so I can make sure I have everything correct. Not planning to do any manual OC or PBO OC, just want to make sure I'm all good with the "default" CPU behaviour.
> 
> Oh also, I'm leaving that for later at the moment, I'm unable to boot if I put my second 8GB RAM stick (Samsung B-Die 3200Mhz) :-/
> Was working perfectly fine in dual 2x8GB 3200Mhz C14 before with my 2700X but not at the moment with the 3700X, even when using the default bios conservative RAM settings.


A German Youtuber built the same system but with 4 x 8 GB E-Die RAM.
Maybe you can just copy his settings.

As a starting point, it is advised to leave everything on auto and let the CPU do its thing.

Can you please tell me how your CPU is boosting in Cinebench 20?

https://youtu.be/mVnjRuxLMWg?t=1365


----------



## Schussnik

Had a look at the video but not really easy to find / understand what he's doing.

I've just tried Cinebench R20, behaviour is all cores at 4124Mhz except one which reached 4313Mhz. Not great, isn't it? :-/


----------



## jrcbandit

Schussnik said:


> Had a look at the video but not really easy to find / understand what he's doing.
> 
> I've just tried Cinebench R20, behaviour is all cores at 4124Mhz except one which reached 4313Mhz. Not great, isn't it? :-/


I'd say an all core behavior of 4.1 GHz and single core boost to 4.3 ghz is quite good for a 3700x, single core boosting never seems to go 4.4 ghz. I am only getting 4.05 Ghz all core and single core to 4.3 ghz on my 3700x. Instead, I am just overclocking all cores to 4.2 Ghz... You might try all core overclock of 4.25 Ghz or even perhaps 4.3 Ghz if you have a golden sample all at a reasonable voltage of course (below 1.325 V). I'm doing 4.2 Ghz all core at ~1.306 V and under all core load it drops down to 1.28V or so. So you could start with 1.325 V with auto LLC on the CPU at 4.3 Ghz and test if it is stable. With auto, I believe it is LLC level 5 so an all core load should be more in the 1.28-1.3 V range. For stability, can try Realbench for 1+ hour or games that push CPU like AC: Odyssey and Battlefield 4/One.

If you are also overclocking your RAM, I'd try upping VDDG some, really helped with stability. It is in the AMD overclock section, 1.05 (1050) or 1.1 V.


----------



## Schussnik

Thanks but not interested by all core overclocking.


----------



## polkfan

Been playing Fallout 4 all day and my core hasn't dropped below 4250Ghz so i'm impressed with this chip.


----------



## Heuchler

Unoid said:


> I just bought another x370 Fatal1ty Professional Gaming to be in my unraid server with ryzen 1700. Been a great board especially with 5GBe for unraid server duties and 8 SATA


8x SATA-III from chipset + 2x SATA-III from onboard ASMedia ASM1061. X370 Professional Gaming is a great board. 5.80 is available for it as well.


----------



## cameronmc88

@iNeri Can you give a general list of tweaks you've done with your 3700x, I know the BCLK to 102 but like PBO options and other tweaks.. I'm getting my 3700x in a few days and you've had good success.

Also I've noticed a bunch of people say don't use AutoOC but how did Steve from Hardware Unboxed have such good performance boost with PBO + AutoOC on his review.
https://www.techspot.com/review/1877-core-i9-9900k-vs-ryzen-9-3900x


----------



## Art385

bigboss91 said:


> Why would they recommend though not to go to 5.80 ? Is there any perf loss?


Well maybe it is just like "if it is working ok, don't update"? I've seen these recommendation for bios since like forever  Perf loss is like 4-5 points in MT test in Cinebench R15 compared to older bioses before 1.0.0.3 Agesa. Otherwise CPU OC stay the same, RAM OC same and now we get spread spectrum off option so my bclk now don't jump under load and system is relatively more stable.


----------



## Timer5

So with my 1700x I was able to get it to 3.8Ghz all core OC and ran fine with good temps at 1.425mv. I picked up a 3900x updated my bios to 5.8 and got to work on Overclocking. After a solid day of Overclocking I am confused on how Ryzen 3000 works vs the reviewers and others online and ended up going back to stock. So first I read up on volts set the chip to 1.3mv and worked my way up around 1.37mv I was able to get to the 5min mark in P95 small FFT it did fine but then once I hit the 5min mark my temps just went CRAZY I went from 78-80C to 100C+ and an emergency shutdown in the matter of less than 10 seconds. This happens ANY time I set the volts, and speed manually in the bios or AMD's Software. This has happened when I have done 4000Mhz and 1.3mv. I have tried volts up to 1.37mv and this happens every time but when I read reviewers and their results they are at like 1.45mv+ with temps that are in the 70s!?!? My cooler is a H100i V2 with push pull config, my case is a HAF 932 so I know my temps and airflow is good. Is there something wrong with the board, Is my AIO going bad, am I OCing wrong or are my volts too high? Currently at idle on a stock 3900x I am at 34C and then at stock under FULL stress test it maxes out in the 67-70 territory. My H100i is plugged into the motherboard header if that helps, it is a bit old bought it back in like 2016 or so but I figure it wouldn't be dying already. Is this an issue with the BIOS? As for memory it is stable I have it 3200mhz 16-18-18-18 the best the kit can do (older memory). Any input will help just trying to get to the bottom of this and will do more testing throughout the day.


----------



## Bluesman

*A few tips*



Timer5 said:


> So with my 1700x I was able to get it to 3.8Ghz all core OC and ran fine with good temps at 1.425mv. I picked up a 3900x updated my bios to 5.8 and got to work on Overclocking. After a solid day of Overclocking I am confused on how Ryzen 3000 works vs the reviewers and others online and ended up going back to stock. So first I read up on volts set the chip to 1.3mv and worked my way up around 1.37mv I was able to get to the 5min mark in P95 small FFT it did fine but then once I hit the 5min mark my temps just went CRAZY I went from 78-80C to 100C+ and an emergency shutdown in the matter of less than 10 seconds. This happens ANY time I set the volts, and speed manually in the bios or AMD's Software. This has happened when I have done 4000Mhz and 1.3mv. I have tried volts up to 1.37mv and this happens every time but when I read reviewers and their results they are at like 1.45mv+ with temps that are in the 70s!?!? My cooler is a H100i V2 with push pull config, my case is a HAF 932 so I know my temps and airflow is good. Is there something wrong with the board, Is my AIO going bad, am I OCing wrong or are my volts too high? Currently at idle on a stock 3900x I am at 34C and then at stock under FULL stress test it maxes out in the 67-70 territory. My H100i is plugged into the motherboard header if that helps, it is a bit old bought it back in like 2016 or so but I figure it wouldn't be dying already. Is this an issue with the BIOS? As for memory it is stable I have it 3200mhz 16-18-18-18 the best the kit can do (older memory). Any input will help just trying to get to the bottom of this and will do more testing throughout the day.


First, I would suggest you set your CPU Throttle Threshold to 85C or 90C. That way if there is a temporary overshoot, you don't kill the chip.

Second, Stilt suggests turning AVX off in Prime95 (This option is at the bottom of the settings section, I believe there is AVX and AVX2, anyway there are 2 settings to turn off.) In older versions, this is done in the ini or cfg file.

My experience: Using Prime95 small FFT, I run steady in mid 70s then at 4 or 5 minutes temp rockets to 84.8C and boost falls from 4200 to 4125. My cpu throttle is set to 85C. The throttling keeps things at 84.8C. (I have a Corsair 115i PRO with 2 Noctua NF-A14-FLX fans.)

I run PBO and PBO2 with my 3800X. You can see my settings in this post: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28084084-post101.html

Good luck.


----------



## Timer5

first off WOW I had NO idea P95 integrated AVX into stress testing, that explains why my old X5750 used to struggle so hard in it. As for the Thermal throttle threshold where is that in the bios? I have never been this close to the threshold before so never had to manually set it figured AMD had that already set for me. Or can that be done in the Ryzen master software? Also what exactly is safe volts for this chip? I have hear some say the default volts are WAYYY too high since they sit around 1.4X+ while others say its fine? I mean I have seen this chip hit 1.47v just with the software doing its thing and my old FX 8350 took that much to get to 4.7 and well that was Bulldozer it ate volts! And I guess that is what is so confusing to me I have seen this cheap just EAT a ton of volts by default out of the box but me manually giving it 1.375mv is just baking the thing. I skipped all of sandy, Ivy, Haswell, Skylake etc, overclocking so most of my experience is with Phenom II, netburst, Core 2, First gen i series, bulldozer and first gen ryzen so a lot of this stuff is new to me like PBO and auto oc etc. Also do you recommend using the Ryzen master software? I know historically it has been BIOS or bust! has that changed with Ryzen master?


----------



## polkfan

cameronmc88 said:


> @iNeri Can you give a general list of tweaks you've done with your 3700x, I know the BCLK to 102 but like PBO options and other tweaks.. I'm getting my 3700x in a few days and you've had good success.
> 
> Also I've noticed a bunch of people say don't use AutoOC but how did Steve from Hardware Unboxed have such good performance boost with PBO + AutoOC on his review.
> https://www.techspot.com/review/1877-core-i9-9900k-vs-ryzen-9-3900x


Notice how it says PBO+AUTO OC the reason why he is getting gains is over PBO Auto OC is actually hurting his performance he could be getting more. Gamersnexus did a thing on this and it limits the CPU to like 4.25Ghz max hurting the single core turbo


----------



## Bluesman

*Votages, Clock Stretching, and Fun*



Timer5 said:


> first off WOW I had NO idea P95 integrated AVX into stress testing, that explains why my old X5750 used to struggle so hard in it. As for the Thermal throttle threshold where is that in the bios? I have never been this close to the threshold before so never had to manually set it figured AMD had that already set for me. Or can that be done in the Ryzen master software? Also what exactly is safe volts for this chip? I have hear some say the default volts are WAYYY too high since they sit around 1.4X+ while others say its fine? I mean I have seen this chip hit 1.47v just with the software doing its thing and my old FX 8350 took that much to get to 4.7 and well that was Bulldozer it ate volts! And I guess that is what is so confusing to me I have seen this cheap just EAT a ton of volts by default out of the box but me manually giving it 1.375mv is just baking the thing. I skipped all of sandy, Ivy, Haswell, Skylake etc, overclocking so most of my experience is with Phenom II, netburst, Core 2, First gen i series, bulldozer and first gen ryzen so a lot of this stuff is new to me like PBO and auto oc etc. Also do you recommend using the Ryzen master software? I know historically it has been BIOS or bust! has that changed with Ryzen master?


Ahh, my old Phenom II Black I got to 4100. It ran beautifully for years and years with my custom waterblock and couple of radiators. It was just glorious.

Now with Zen2, I am leaning toward autoclocking and letting the system control temps and voltages. Stilt says 3.3-3.55 is probably best with cpu thermal threshold set at 85C. His comments on voltage has caused a HUGE controversy; mainly "implying" that autoclocking pushing 1.470 - 1.500 was crazy too high. I have exchanged lots of comments with folks and now believe that what is most important is watts. So if you are pushing 1.47 - 1.50 in voltage, your current draw better be low, and hence your cpu package watts better be in the 40 - 58 watt range. Otherwise, your temps rocket and you hurt the chip. If you do not trust AMD and believe they are lying on the peak voltages, then you should follow Stilt's suggestion (I don't think Stilt believes AMD is lying, he just was giving his two cents in the matisse thread.) If you try undervolting, you run into "clock stretching" which is another can of worms. See https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1728758-strictly-technical-matisse-not-really-20.html

As I mentioned, I changed the cpu throttle limit from 95C to 85C. This setting can be found in the Bios here: ADVANCED/AMD OVERCLOCKING/PRECISION BOOST OVERDRIVE "Platform Thermal Throttle Limit". Stilt's comments on throttle temp and Prime95: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28041400-post152.html


----------



## polkfan

https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3491-explaining-precision-boost-overdrive-benchmarks-auto-oc

"In fact, enabling PBO and 200MHz AutoOC locked us to a maximum 4.2GHz all-core, and 4.25 with AutoOC disabled. This could be down to Gigabyte and we still need to replicate the behavior on other boards, but it’s bizarre either way. We’re never seeing the 200MHz boost from AutoOC."

Same issue i was running into to

Note i even tried 25mhz and got the 4250 lock

Found this on our forums 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1728758-strictly-technical-matisse-not-really.html

"The new "auto overclocking" feature, which is advertised with up to 200MHz frequency increase, in reality does close to nothing, at least on higher-end SKUs." -Stilt


----------



## polkfan

Bluesman said:


> Ahh, my old Phenom II Black I got to 4100. It ran beautifully for years and years with my custom waterblock and couple of radiators. It was just glorious.
> 
> Now with Zen2, I am leaning toward autoclocking and letting the system control temps and voltages. Stilt says 3.3-3.55 is probably best with cpu thermal threshold set at 85C. His comments on voltage has caused a HUGE controversy; mainly "implying" that autoclocking pushing 1.470 - 1.500 was crazy too high. I have exchanged lots of comments with folks and now believe that what is most important is watts. So if you are pushing 1.47 - 1.50 in voltage, your current draw better be low, and hence your cpu package watts better be in the 40 - 58 watt range. Otherwise, your temps rocket and you hurt the chip. If you do not trust AMD and believe they are lying on the peak voltages, then you should follow Stilt's suggestion (I don't think Stilt believes AMD is lying, he just was giving his two cents in the matisse thread.) If you try undervolting, you run into "clock stretching" which is another can of worms. See https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1728758-strictly-technical-matisse-not-really-20.html
> 
> As I mentioned, I changed the cpu throttle limit from 95C to 85C. This setting can be found in the Bios here: ADVANCED/AMD OVERCLOCKING/PRECISION BOOST OVERDRIVE "Platform Thermal Throttle Limit". Stilt's comments on throttle temp and Prime95: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28041400-post152.html


I think we are all gonna miss those days. I remember getting my 1100T and it OC to 3.9Ghz no problem, owned a Athlon II x4 that OC to 3.2Ghz as well which was a nice boost from 2.6ghz(that was on the stock heatsink!) 

Now overclocking seems almost dead now we are left with minor tweaks and tweaking our memory. Part of the fun for me buying newer hardware was always tweaking the parts.


----------



## Bluesman

polkfan said:


> https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3491-explaining-precision-boost-overdrive-benchmarks-auto-oc
> 
> "In fact, enabling PBO and 200MHz AutoOC locked us to a maximum 4.2GHz all-core, and 4.25 with AutoOC disabled. This could be down to Gigabyte and we still need to replicate the behavior on other boards, but it’s bizarre either way. We’re never seeing the 200MHz boost from AutoOC."
> 
> Same issue i was running into to
> 
> Note i even tried 25mhz and got the 4250 lock
> 
> Found this on our forums
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1728758-strictly-technical-matisse-not-really.html
> 
> "The new "auto overclocking" feature, which is advertised with up to 200MHz frequency increase, in reality does close to nothing, at least on higher-end SKUs." -Stilt


While I have a 3800x, the limit issue has not been my experience. In fact with 1.0.0.3ABB I am seeing multiple cores hit the chip's FIT limit of 4525.8 MHZ. In some games, I get all core for a prolonged period at 4400Mhz. One time I saw that 4 cores had hit 4525! Now the caveat is that in these particular games the cpu package power has been in the 50 - 60 watt range.

Now a 3900x with 2 CCDs may be another story. Some have speculated that it has one golden CCD and one poor (3700x) CCD. See the Matisse thread.


----------



## polkfan

Bluesman said:


> While I have a 3800x, the limit issue has not been my experience. In fact with 1.0.0.3ABB I am seeing multiple cores hit the chip's FIT limit of 4525.8 MHZ. In some games, I get all core for a prolonged period at 4400Mhz. One time I saw that 4 cores had hit 4525! Now the caveat is that in these particular games the cpu package power has been in the 50 - 60 watt range.
> 
> Now a 3900x with 2 CCDs may be another story. Some have speculated that it has one golden CCD and one poor (3700x) CCD. See the Matisse thread.


That makes me wonder sadly if maybe Amd sold these parts under spec? Man the fanboy in me doesn't want to admit that however.


----------



## iNeri

cameronmc88 said:


> @iNeri Can you give a general list of tweaks you've done with your 3700x, I know the BCLK to 102 but like PBO options and other tweaks.. I'm getting my 3700x in a few days and you've had good success.
> 
> Also I've noticed a bunch of people say don't use AutoOC but how did Steve from Hardware Unboxed have such good performance boost with PBO + AutoOC on his review.
> https://www.techspot.com/review/1877-core-i9-9900k-vs-ryzen-9-3900x


Hi bro, nothing special, like you said, only bclk to 102 and RAM at 3666 strap.

-.043v for CPU and 1.39v for RAM with this timings:










Scalar 10x PBO auto


----------



## cameronmc88

iNeri said:


> Hi bro, nothing special, like you said, only bclk to 102 and RAM at 3666 strap.
> 
> -.043v for CPU and 1.39v for RAM with this timings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scalar 10x PBO auto


Well still I appreciate the reply/advice, thanks bro.

When you say PBO auto, does that mean PBO is enabled with auto values or as in just auto/default.


----------



## cameronmc88

polkfan said:


> Notice how it says PBO+AUTO OC the reason why he is getting gains is over PBO Auto OC is actually hurting his performance he could be getting more. Gamersnexus did a thing on this and it limits the CPU to like 4.25Ghz max hurting the single core turbo


Wait I'm confused, his tests showing "Stock" with less performance than PBO+AutoOC both enabled same time.. are you saying if he disabled AutoOC he'd get better gains than his PBO+AutoOC tests?


----------



## Timer5

Well played with the CPU all day and in the end using PBO and auto OC back where I started at, I got stability but it was slower in single core and multi when it came to R15 the ones that were faster than stock were all unstable. I am kinda irritated that there is so little OC room on the chip and wondering if maybe buying a better cooler might help, upgrading from a 240 to a 280mm Rad or going with a Noctua Air cooler. But even then would it be worth it since the performance difference would be tiny at best. So with that where do I go from here? Try to Overvolt my RAM to see if I can get to 3400Mhz with the same timings? I mean it is kinda looking like besides tightening my memory up there isn't anything else to do with my 3900x.. Kinda sad was hoping to get a 4.3Ghz OC on all cores but in the end the chip is a nuclear power plant at 1.37mv and overpowers my 240mm Rad like it were nothing I haven't seen something overpower my cooler like this before hell my 8350 when Oced to 4.7 at 1.52mv didn't overpower the cooler like this. Either I have a bad OCing chip or the 3900x is NOT OC friendly.


----------



## iNeri

cameronmc88 said:


> Well still I appreciate the reply/advice, thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> When you say PBO auto, does that mean PBO is enabled with auto values or as in just auto/default.


Yep. Configured to advanced and then only select 10x scalar. PBO to 0-0-0.

Fclk to 1833

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik

After playing around over the weekend I've settled on the following for my 3700X:



That is running with PBO enabled via BIOS, with AutoOC off and precision scalar override set to 10x. PBO values are also set via BIOS to 105/60/90. These values allowed me to get consistent 4.1Ghz all cores boost and single core boost to 4.3Ghz while maintaining reasonable temperatures on load (for example on Cinebench ~76°C max for all cores and ~65°C for single core).

I haven't touched anything voltage wise, everything is on Auto in the BIOS.

I've also now got my 2x8GB Samsung B-die kit running at 3200Mhz C14 with the settings showed in Ryzen Master (before I could only boot with one stick, not sure what it was exactly but once I had manually my timings and other memory settings I could successfully add the 2nd stick).


The only thing which bothers me at the moment is when running the AIDA64 memory benchmark the "memory write" result seems pretty low for some reason :-/



Would anyone have an idea why?


----------



## pschorr1123

Schussnik said:


> After playing around over the weekend I've settled on the following for my 3700X:
> 
> 
> 
> That is running with PBO enabled via BIOS, with AutoOC off and precision scalar override set to 10x. PBO values are also set via BIOS to 105/60/90. These values allowed me to get consistent 4.1Ghz all cores boost and single core boost to 4.3Ghz while maintaining reasonable temperatures on load (for example on Cinebench ~76°C max for all cores and ~65°C for single core).
> 
> I haven't touched anything voltage wise, everything is on Auto in the BIOS.
> 
> I've also now got my 2x8GB Samsung B-die kit running at 3200Mhz C14 with the settings showed in Ryzen Master (before I could only boot with one stick, not sure what it was exactly but once I had manually my timings and other memory settings I could successfully add the 2nd stick).
> 
> 
> The only thing which bothers me at the moment is when running the AIDA64 memory benchmark the "memory write" result seems pretty low for some reason :-/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would anyone have an idea why?



On 3000 series chips with only 1 ccd the write lanes are only 16 bits wide instead of 32. 3900 X has 2 ccd which gets the write back to "normal" like previous Ryzen series. Amd decided on desktop the write speed isn't really too important and decided to use the silicon real estate for other improvements


----------



## Schussnik

I see, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## polkfan

cameronmc88 said:


> Wait I'm confused, his tests showing "Stock" with less performance than PBO+AutoOC both enabled same time.. are you saying if he disabled AutoOC he'd get better gains than his PBO+AutoOC tests?


Yes as currently its buggy and not working right and it locks the max turbo speed.


----------



## polkfan

Timer5 said:


> Well played with the CPU all day and in the end using PBO and auto OC back where I started at, I got stability but it was slower in single core and multi when it came to R15 the ones that were faster than stock were all unstable. I am kinda irritated that there is so little OC room on the chip and wondering if maybe buying a better cooler might help, upgrading from a 240 to a 280mm Rad or going with a Noctua Air cooler. But even then would it be worth it since the performance difference would be tiny at best. So with that where do I go from here? Try to Overvolt my RAM to see if I can get to 3400Mhz with the same timings? I mean it is kinda looking like besides tightening my memory up there isn't anything else to do with my 3900x.. Kinda sad was hoping to get a 4.3Ghz OC on all cores but in the end the chip is a nuclear power plant at 1.37mv and overpowers my 240mm Rad like it were nothing I haven't seen something overpower my cooler like this before hell my 8350 when Oced to 4.7 at 1.52mv didn't overpower the cooler like this. Either I have a bad OCing chip or the 3900x is NOT OC friendly.


Yup in terms of overclocking zen 2 is a dud but their is some room to spare. PBO and put the scaler to the max turn throttle temp to 85C and then tweak the heck out of your ram. 


After that you are basically done with tweaking

Edit 

Perhaps try and get to 3800mhz on your ram and fclk(1900Mhz)


----------



## Timer5

Sadly with the ram I am at the end of where it will go. I am running a 3200mhz kit got the timings tuned down as much as I can to the point that if I go down any further I won't post. My Timings are 16-18-18-36-58 T1 used the Ryzen memory calculator to get down as low as I can and sitting at 1.355mv for the memory. I got it to post and get into windows once with 3333Mhz ram but BSODed as soon as I pressed the start menu didn't try it with 1.4v though so MIGHT go back to that. I have debated on moving to faster 3600mhz memory but I have 46GB of 3200 (2x8 and 2x16) and I don't think moving to 64GB of 3600 or 32GB of 3600mhz would be worth it considering I don't even know if the board will do that fast of memory and that is at least a 150-300 adventure into 2-5 extra frames in games. I did end up playing a bit more with PBO and did the multi to 10 and max temp to 85 and got a small boost in the end so can't be too mad, And besides end of the day the chip still beats the living daylights out of my 1700x and is in spitting distance of the 9900k so I can't be too mad


----------



## GreenLant3rn

Hey all. 

Been lurking for a while finally made some changes and now I have a question. I had a R7 1700 that I only dabbled with OC'ing. I recently grabbed a 3700X and updated to bios 5.80 since everything seems to have stablized a bit. Things have been quite good. I am seeing 20% increases in the few gaming benches that I have run. Overall, my system is much snappier. I installed Ryzen Master to start looking at possibly doing some OC. While in here I see good temps (~37 deg) idle and maybe ~65-70 deg while playing games. My concern is the voltage that shows to fluctuate from 1.15v to 1.49v at times. When playing games it seems stable at roughly 1.38v. I have tried to locate information about this. I know there is a lot of stuff floating around about voltages for these chips but is that voltage settings in bios, or what is shown in RM? I updated my chipset drivers so Windows 10 build 1903 plays nice with the AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan but didnt really see much change. 

I am currently running stock CPU settings in bios and no changes to Ryzen Master. My memory is G.Skill FlareX DDR4 3200 14CL and it has been set to the basic XMP profile in bios, no other changes. I have attached a screen of my RM. 

Is this something to be concerned about? Does it need to be tweaked? The process of dropping the 3700X into my X370 Taichi has been fairly smooth for me, thankfully but this has me a little concerned. Any suggestions?


----------



## cameronmc88

I just got my Ryzen 3700x today and haven't installed it as I'm waiting for my paste to come next week I currently use a h100i v2 cooler and the temps have been great for my 1700X for the longest time using the stock paste that was pre-applied on the cooler itself.

My friend has some Deepcool Z5 for me that I could use with my 3700x as stock till next week when my good paste comes, the thermal conductivity is only >1.46 W/m-K on the Z5 would this be safe or should I just wait the week?


----------



## Bluesman

GreenLant3rn said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Been lurking for a while finally made some changes and now I have a question. I had a R7 1700 that I only dabbled with OC'ing. I recently grabbed a 3700X and updated to bios 5.80 since everything seems to have stablized a bit. Things have been quite good. I am seeing 20% increases in the few gaming benches that I have run. Overall, my system is much snappier. I installed Ryzen Master to start looking at possibly doing some OC. While in here I see good temps (~37 deg) idle and maybe ~65-70 deg while playing games. My concern is the voltage that shows to fluctuate from 1.15v to 1.49v at times. When playing games it seems stable at roughly 1.38v. I have tried to locate information about this. I know there is a lot of stuff floating around about voltages for these chips but is that voltage settings in bios, or what is shown in RM? I updated my chipset drivers so Windows 10 build 1903 plays nice with the AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan but didnt really see much change.
> 
> I am currently running stock CPU settings in bios and no changes to Ryzen Master. My memory is G.Skill FlareX DDR4 3200 14CL and it has been set to the basic XMP profile in bios, no other changes. I have attached a screen of my RM.
> 
> Is this something to be concerned about? Does it need to be tweaked? The process of dropping the 3700X into my X370 Taichi has been fairly smooth for me, thankfully but this has me a little concerned. Any suggestions?


Run HWINFO, and examine your CPU Package Power numbers. AMD SAYS THAT voltage of 1.50 is OK in spurts. And I have found that it is combined with low current resulting in low cpu package numbers 35 - 55 watts. This is a HUGE issue that has been debated endlessly. Bottomline: You either believe AMD or you think they are shysters trying to make a buck. (This is usually the opinon of an Intel fan boy.)

I run games where the voltage is over 1.42 but in all cases the cpu package number is low in watts. Recently, I played a game where this was the case but the average watts was 39.

These comments are ONLY relavent to PBO and autoOC. They are not relevant to static overclocking.


----------



## Bluesman

polkfan said:


> Yes as currently its buggy and not working right and it locks the max turbo speed.


With my 3800x, I find that I lose 100 -200 MHZ if I disable autoOC and only use PBO. However, this only pertains to AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB.

I just tested this over the weekend. No question about it.


----------



## cameronmc88

So far so good with my Ryzen 3700X even at stock I've had some clocks hit 4.4Ghz really happy, this is nothing touched all stock.. but man this things voltage can go up to 1.45 or higher randomly is this safe?

Also after flashing to the new BIOS I noticed it kept my OC profiles from my 1700X how can I either re-flash the BIOS to get clean BIOS or delete those profiles?


----------



## brdtoledo

cameronmc88 said:


> So far so good with my Ryzen 3700X even at stock I've had some clocks hit 4.4Ghz really happy, this is nothing touched all stock.. but man this things voltage can go up to 1.45 or higher randomly is this safe?


Which BIOS are you using?


----------



## cameronmc88

Running latest bios 5.80 man I really wish I could delete these OC profiles from my 1700X no idea why a fresh BIOS install didn't remove them.. so I didn't reformat yet, could that be the problem with voltages? I just installed the newest chipset drivers + ryzen master and selected Ryzen High Performance power plan.


----------



## HalongPort

Do the 3700X/3800X/3900X idle proeprly on this board? (idle voltage below 1.0 V and clocks way below 1 Ghz)


----------



## Bluesman

HalongPort said:


> Do the 3700X/3800X/3900X idle proeprly on this board? (idle voltage below 1.0 V and clocks way below 1 Ghz)


 This behavior is perfectly fine. You now have a CPU, working with the Bios, with built in AI (Artificial Intelligence). All of us are still getting adjusted to its behavior. It controls the voltage and clocks based on your cooling solution, VRM solution, and settings.


----------



## brdtoledo

cameronmc88 said:


> Running latest bios 5.80 man I really wish I could delete these OC profiles from my 1700X no idea why a fresh BIOS install didn't remove them.. so I didn't reformat yet, could that be the problem with voltages? I just installed the newest chipset drivers + ryzen master and selected Ryzen High Performance power plan.





HalongPort said:


> Do the 3700X/3800X/3900X idle proeprly on this board? (idle voltage below 1.0 V and clocks way below 1 Ghz)


According to AMD, the expected behaviour is 3.6 GHz / 0.950 V on idle and up to 1.5V on shorts spikes. That's what I've seen (5.80 / 3700X).


----------



## polkfan

HalongPort said:


> Do the 3700X/3800X/3900X idle proeprly on this board? (idle voltage below 1.0 V and clocks way below 1 Ghz)


Yes out of every worry people had with Ryzen 3000 this is easily one of the most overblown issues at launch. Voltage really doesn't matter temps does to a extent. 

As long as temps are fine you are fine


----------



## cameronmc88

@polkfan I was worried about voltages because of degrade I got this CPU today so yeah haha and also where are you guys changing the scalar + PBO stuff in BIOS, there is two sections with the same stuff? XFR plus the AMD Overclocking section.

And did they get rid of bankgroupswap, opcache and memory interleaving options cant find those in bios now


----------



## cameronmc88

This the settings you guys are using?


----------



## iNeri

cameronmc88 said:


> This the settings you guys are using?


Yup. That one.

Save exactly like the pic for 75+ boost on games

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cameronmc88

Settings I can't find in BIOS 5.80 if anyone knows where to look please share:

Memory interleaving hash
Channel interleaving hash
Super I/O Clock Skew
Opcache


----------



## M1k1

The menu path is written in the top left corner of the pictures posted "advanced\amd overclocking\Accept\PBO"


----------



## polkfan

cameronmc88 said:


> @polkfan I was worried about voltages because of degrade I got this CPU today so yeah haha and also where are you guys changing the scalar + PBO stuff in BIOS, there is two sections with the same stuff? XFR plus the AMD Overclocking section.
> 
> And did they get rid of bankgroupswap, opcache and memory interleaving options cant find those in bios now


Hi man where are you finding XFR perhaps if i turn that on i will get a higher turbo? 


Also i'm finding all this in advanced-amd overclocking-accept


----------



## polkfan

iNeri said:


> Yup. That one.
> 
> Save exactly like the pic for 75+ boost on games
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


I put motherboard on mine but maybe i will try the 0 option too......Ryzen master does not show the lifted numbers when the bios is set to that i noticed unlike when i set it to motherboard and then PBO limits are lifted.


With motherboard on i get the right values in ryzen master


----------



## polkfan

I give in to iNeri set my bus speed to 101 now all core issues are fixed lol or wait hidden away haha in just 5min my PC is already boosting to 4.4ghz now. 

PBO X10 auto OC at 0mhz(anything higher locks core speed to 4.3ghz) and now my bus speed at 101 hoping with samsung drives only and samsung b-die that its stable and doesn't crash my drives.


----------



## cameronmc88

You guys who have tinkered with memory on 3000 ryzen did you guys use the suggested 34.3 procODT?


----------



## thomasck

cameronmc88 said:


> You guys who have tinkered with memory on 3000 ryzen did you guys use the suggested 34.3 procODT?


I don't, ATM I'm at 60 which is what I get when set to auto, but I've ran in the 28-40 range and didn't see any change. 3900x 1866 1:1. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik

cameronmc88 said:


> You guys who have tinkered with memory on 3000 ryzen did you guys use the suggested 34.3 procODT?


No I use 53.3, same value I was using with my 2700X and everything seems to be running smoothly @ 3200Mhz C14.


----------



## cameronmc88

Here is a bunch of DRAM Calculator features I can no longer find or have never seen and since they are suggested by 1usmus possibly help with stability? Obviously I cut out a lot of the other values so you could see the ones I can't find.. also how annoying is this BIOS that it has the same settings in 2-3 different sections on the board, does anybody know the reason for this????

For example: DRAM timings in 2-3 different parts of the BIOS like whats the point? or Core Voltages etc.


----------



## cameronmc88

polkfan said:


> Hi man where are you finding XFR perhaps if i turn that on i will get a higher turbo?
> 
> 
> Also i'm finding all this in advanced-amd overclocking-accept


As you can see its in AMD CBS/NBIO and once again how crazy is this BIOS? 2-3 sections for the SAME **** haha


----------



## comfarol

is 5.8 boosting a bit higher? or what are the improvements so far, there is too many pages since apologies.


----------



## polkfan

comfarol said:


> is 5.8 boosting a bit higher? or what are the improvements so far, there is too many pages since apologies.


No and i tried everything the easiest way to get your turbo is to turn PBO on at the scaler at 10X and then turn your bus speed to 102 or 101. 


However! 5.8 is amazing for ram speeds!


----------



## RobJoy

OK guys is anyone still on their beloved Ryzen first gen?

AMD recommends us not installing 5.80 bios, but has anyone done it anyway?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

RobJoy said:


> OK guys is anyone still on their beloved Ryzen first gen?
> 
> AMD recommends us not installing 5.80 bios, but has anyone done it anyway?


My thoughts (and prayers) exactly!

I'm on 5.53, working fine tbh, but I wonder if I can squeeze some performance out of my memory sticks (sadly, my IMC is definitely of the lowest quality).

On a completely different subject, how many of you use the onboard WiFi module? Just moved in a new apartment and can't bring the router on a suitable position for an ethernet cable (15m cable running around doors etc will definitely invoke the wrath of the missus).

I have to say that performance seems to be sub-par (considering that the router is 2m away!). Is there something I can do to improve things?

TY!


----------



## thomasck

I ways used WiFi no issues with ping lag etc. However the modem is 3m away only.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5hogun

RobJoy said:


> OK guys is anyone still on their beloved Ryzen first gen?
> 
> AMD recommends us not installing 5.80 bios, but has anyone done it anyway?


Did it with my 1700. No noticeable difference compared to previous bios revisions. That said, I pretty much use all manual timings for my ram and OC using the CBS menu. Haven't played with my ram to see if it'll clock higher though. 



Dekaohtoura said:


> My thoughts (and prayers) exactly!
> 
> On a completely different subject, how many of you use the onboard WiFi module? Just moved in a new apartment and can't bring the router on a suitable position for an ethernet cable (15m cable running around doors etc will definitely invoke the wrath of the missus).
> 
> I have to say that performance seems to be sub-par (considering that the router is 2m away!). Is there something I can do to improve things?
> 
> TY!


I swapped out the Intel 3168 for a Intel 8265 from day 1. Specs wise, the 2x2 of the 8265 is much better. They're cheap enough at around $20-30 a pop at most and will offer much better performance.


----------



## ljt

Hi chaps

Have been following this thread since upgrading my CPU from 1600x to 3700x. Some really useful information, so thanks for that! 

I've also been back and forth with AsRock tech support reporting the issues I was having, and trying out the beta bios's etc. 

I mentioned the single core boost issue (i.e. not ever hitting 4.4Ghz on any core at any time during single core loads since AGESA 1.0.0.3). 

They got back to me to say they are aware of this and can reproduce the problem on their test system, but have found out it is actually something in the AGESA that is causing it, and not their BIOS directly.

Their actual reply stated this;



> After checking the conclusion is that it is related to the AGESA code. So we have reported it to AMD so they can also have a look at it. If I get any update then I will let you know. Otherwise hopefully it will fixed with the next AGESA/BIOS version.


So it looks like the issue is for AMD direct to sort (which I've also raised a support ticket about)


----------



## PJVol

ljt said:


> So it looks like the issue is for AMD direct to sort (which I've also raised a support ticket about)


from Strictly technical: Matisse (Not really) 


The Stilt said:


> AMD has made several changes to the SMU FW, which affects how the CPU boosts.
> New temperature limits have been introduced and the existing ones have been adjusted, along with certain voltage related parameters.
> 
> So the behavior doesn't appear to be a bug.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

thomasck said:


> I ways used WiFi no issues with ping lag etc. However the modem is 3m away only.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Mine is less than 2meters away, while the powerline AP is about 7 meters away, on the next room, and it has a better signal!



5hogun said:


> Did it with my 1700. No noticeable difference compared to previous bios revisions. That said, I pretty much use all manual timings for my ram and OC using the CBS menu. Haven't played with my ram to see if it'll clock higher though.
> 
> 
> 
> I swapped out the Intel 3168 for a Intel 8265 from day 1. Specs wise, the 2x2 of the 8265 is much better. They're cheap enough at around $20-30 a pop at most and will offer much better performance.


It's always an option. I'm an ethernet boy, though.

TY both.


----------



## eXteR

Hi guys,

want to share the config i was using last couple of days on my 3700x. Giving me 4300-4275 on games like AC: Origins, Black Mesa or Rocket League.

Temps are averaging 60º with some strange spikes to 60 highs or 70 low, but decreasing 3s later. (Same behaviour on my old 2700X)



CPU Voltage Offset -0,05v
CPU LLC - Level 3

PBO = Manual

PPT 120
TDC 60
EDC 80

Scalar 10x


----------



## polkfan

ljt said:


> Hi chaps
> 
> Have been following this thread since upgrading my CPU from 1600x to 3700x. Some really useful information, so thanks for that!
> 
> I've also been back and forth with AsRock tech support reporting the issues I was having, and trying out the beta bios's etc.
> 
> I mentioned the single core boost issue (i.e. not ever hitting 4.4Ghz on any core at any time during single core loads since AGESA 1.0.0.3).
> 
> They got back to me to say they are aware of this and can reproduce the problem on their test system, but have found out it is actually something in the AGESA that is causing it, and not their BIOS directly.
> 
> Their actual reply stated this;
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like the issue is for AMD direct to sort (which I've also raised a support ticket about)


Thanks for the feedback yeah i pretty much thought it was on Amd's end not Asrock as its a issue a lot of users are having. What's odd is not everyone is having this issue currently on our boards which makes no sense unless we say are chips are not 100% the same as others and i'm not talking about silicon lottery


----------



## polkfan

One thing i noticed is even with PBO on and maxed out and my ram is at a high frequency our boards VRM is running cooler then a 2700X at stock lol. 

This boards VRM is so overkill


----------



## brdtoledo

I asked ASRock about some issues, and they got back to me with this:

Q- Max boost single core clock never hits 4.4 GHz.
A- Este é um problema conhecido do AGESA da AMD e a AMD ainda não forneceu uma solução para o problema. https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-3000-turbo-boost-frequency-analysis,6253.html
(This is a known issue with AMD AGESA and AMD has not yet provided a solution to the problem.)

Q- PBO is broken. Clocks goes down when enabled.
A- A AMD não suporta a função PBO nos chipsets X370/B350/A320.
(AMD does not support PBO function on X370/B350/A320 chipsets).

Q- AutoOC is broken. Clocks goes down when enabled.
A- Por favor faça overclocks aumentando levemente a frequência para verificar qual a capacidade de overclock de seu processador.
(Please overclock slightly your processor frequency in order to verify your CPU overclock capacity).


----------



## polkfan

brdtoledo said:


> I asked ASRock about some issues, and they got back to me with this:
> 
> Q- Max boost single core clock never hits 4.4 GHz.
> A- Este é um problema conhecido do AGESA da AMD e a AMD ainda não forneceu uma solução para o problema. https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-3000-turbo-boost-frequency-analysis,6253.html
> (This is a known issue with AMD AGESA and AMD has not yet provided a solution to the problem.)
> 
> Q- PBO is broken. Clocks goes down when enabled.
> A- A AMD não suporta a função PBO nos chipsets X370/B350/A320.
> (AMD does not support PBO function on X370/B350/A320 chipsets).
> 
> Q- AutoOC is broken. Clocks goes down when enabled.
> A- Por favor faça overclocks aumentando levemente a frequência para verificar qual a capacidade de overclock de seu processador.
> (Please overclock slightly your processor frequency in order to verify your CPU overclock capacity).


PBO works for me but set AUTO OC to 0mhz. 

Thanks for contacting Asrock i'm going to contact Amd and Asrock and see if maybe we can get this fixed. From what i seen Asrock created the perfect bios with what they had


Edit what do they mean by that last part overclock it how by the multiplayer that's a horrible way to squeeze more performance i would recommend maybe setting the bus speed to 101-103 instead. At 101 3 of my cores hit 4.4ghz now.

Picture down below proving PBO


----------



## brdtoledo

polkfan said:


> PBO works for me but set AUTO OC to 0mhz.
> 
> Thanks for contacting Asrock i'm going to contact Amd and Asrock and see if maybe we can get this fixed. From what i seen Asrock created the perfect bios with what they had
> 
> 
> Edit what do they mean by that last part overclock it how by the multiplayer that's a horrible way to squeeze more performance i would recommend maybe setting the bus speed to 101-103 instead. At 101 3 of my cores hit 4.4ghz now.


I would not believe on those answers (except the first one). It seems that this person doesn't know how BPO works on Ryzen 3000 and what AutoOC means.


----------



## Schussnik

brdtoledo said:


> According to AMD, the expected behaviour is 3.6 GHz / 0.950 V on idle and up to 1.5V on shorts spikes. That's what I've seen (5.80 / 3700X).


Same here, also running a 3700X with BIOS 5.80


----------



## Schussnik

polkfan said:


> I give in to iNeri set my bus speed to 101 now all core issues are fixed lol or wait hidden away haha in just 5min my PC is already boosting to 4.4ghz now.
> 
> PBO X10 auto OC at 0mhz(anything higher locks core speed to 4.3ghz) and now my bus speed at 101 hoping with samsung drives only and samsung b-die that its stable and doesn't crash my drives.


Really tempted to do the same but I have 3 SSDs and 4 HDDs running so really worried about getting data corruption or a drive crash :-/


----------



## Schussnik

cameronmc88 said:


> As you can see its in AMD CBS/NBIO and once again how crazy is this BIOS? 2-3 sections for the SAME **** haha



Agree on that, I really don't understand why there are 3 different places in the BIOS when it comes to memory where the same options are available. So confusing!


----------



## nged72

So yea, i have 5.80 and these are my frequencies....never going above 4.275mhz with all settings defaulted and on AMD Balanced Power

Is this a problem with 5.80?


----------



## bjorkmgork

On a 3600X, I never get over ~4.325 on single core with any sort of meddling with other settings, and anything besides PBO on gets me lower scores in cinebench.


----------



## brdtoledo

bjorkmgork said:


> On a 3600X, I never get over ~4.325 on single core with any sort of meddling with other settings, and anything besides PBO on gets me lower scores in cinebench.


I see people reaching 4.5 GHz (single core boost) on theirs 3600 (non X) on worse X370 boards, like those earlies MSI's. On theirs cases it is PBO and AutoOC actually doing something, increasing clocks rather than lowering then. I want to believe that ASRock, sooner or later, will release a proper BIOS for this board.


----------



## DragonQ

brdtoledo said:


> I see people reaching 4.5 GHz (single core boost) on theirs 3600 (non X) on worse X370 boards, like those earlies MSI's. On theirs cases it is PBO and AutoOC actually doing something, increasing clocks rather than lowering then. I want to believe that ASRock, sooner or later, will release a proper BIOS for this board.


My chip definitely got higher benchmark scores earlier on but I am not sure if the boost reduction is related to the new chipset driver or AGESA 1.0.0.3.


----------



## morrissoc

Is it better to set your overclock through bios or Ryzen Master? Will a manual all core overclock allow for idle downclocking like pstate overclocks?


----------



## PJVol

morrissoc said:


> Is it better to set your overclock through bios or Ryzen Master? Will a manual all core overclock allow for idle downclocking like pstate overclocks?


Thats the $249 question for me.
Personally gonna stay at manual OC, until issues have been sorted(if they ever will).
Can't say if downclocking worked, but idle power is at reasonable level.


----------



## thomasck

morrissoc said:


> Is it better to set your overclock through bios or Ryzen Master? Will a manual all core overclock allow for idle downclocking like pstate overclocks?


Once all core manual oc is done there's no downclocking when idle. 





PJVol said:


> Thats the $249 question for me.
> 
> Personally gonna stay at manual OC, until issues have been sorted(if they ever will).
> 
> Can't say if downclocking worked, but idle power is at reasonable level.


I've tested power consumption from the wall yesterday, a 3900x completely stock balanced power idle was about 95w and running cinebench15 was 258w. Using high performance when idle was 105w and same 258w running cb15. 
When all core oc 4.2ghz 1.2v idle was 85w and running cb15 233w.

BUT, I've got more performance in cb15 at 4.2ghz than with it in auto. However got less FPS in bf5 as expected and once manual oc is done is normal to lose single core performance. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

Sorry if it was explained elsewhere here, but can someone tell me what cpu sensor is used now for custom fan speed, as of before there was 3 items and i had always set it to CPU Tdie, but now there are only "CPU" and "MB". Something tells me (seeing as fan speed fluctuate) that CPU is now - Tdie, and motherboard "CPU" is no more exists? I'm confused to be honest.


----------



## ljt

thomasck said:


> Once all core manual oc is done there's no downclocking when idle.


You can get it to downclock if you go into the "AMD Overclocking" in advanced tab, manaual overclock and you can set the max all core boost speed (i.e. 4300Mhz) and max Vcore you want it to do this with (i.e. 1325mv) and it will boost to that frequency and voltage but downclock when idle



PJVol said:


> Sorry if it was explained elsewhere here, but can someone tell me what cpu sensor is used now for custom fan speed, as of before there was 3 items and i had always set it to CPU Tdie, but now there are only "CPU" and "MB". Something tells me (seeing as fan speed fluctuate) that CPU is now - Tdie, and motherboard "CPU" is no more exists? I'm confused to be honest.


I know the new "CPU" option for fan is definitely now the Tdie temperature.


----------



## thomasck

@ljt seriously? Thanks for the tip, I'll have a look at it! 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

Even at 101mhz on my bus i was getting some weird things happening so i turned it back to 100mhz just to be safe. 

lets just all hope for a AGESA like 1.0.0.1 again but with proper memory support


----------



## Schussnik

Yeah precisely the reason why I could never make the move and try it, worried to see strange things happening, leading to a crash / corruption eventually :-/


----------



## Timer5

Dude thank you for bringing up the idea of increasing the bus to 101Mhz I was able to get it and it combined with the small boost to the Memory I was able to get a nice boost in synthetics and gaming thank you for reminding me BCLK is a thing


----------



## morrissoc

thomasck said:


> I've tested power consumption from the wall yesterday, a 3900x completely stock balanced power idle was about 95w and running cinebench15 was 258w. Using high performance when idle was 105w and same 258w running cb15.
> When all core oc 4.2ghz 1.2v idle was 85w and running cb15 233w.
> 
> BUT, I've got more performance in cb15 at 4.2ghz than with it in auto. However got less FPS in bf5 as expected and once manual oc is done is normal to lose single core performance.





ljt said:


> You can get it to downclock if you go into the "AMD Overclocking" in advanced tab, manaual overclock and you can set the max all core boost speed (i.e. 4300Mhz) and max Vcore you want it to do this with (i.e. 1325mv) and it will boost to that frequency and voltage but downclock when idle


Thanks. I guess I'll have to experiment to find the best way. I've seen some videos with users preferring Ryzen Master as a better way to OC.


----------



## polkfan

Timer5 said:


> Dude thank you for bringing up the idea of increasing the bus to 101Mhz I was able to get it and it combined with the small boost to the Memory I was able to get a nice boost in synthetics and gaming thank you for reminding me BCLK is a thing


Yeah its a good way in getting our turbos but yeah just watch out for odd behavior if it happens.


----------



## thomasck

morrissoc said:


> Thanks. I guess I'll have to experiment to find the best way. I've seen some videos with users preferring Ryzen Master as a better way to OC.


That oc in the amd overclocking menu did not work. It was just a quick try but the clock stayed at 4200 regardless the power plan.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

As a person who really doesn't know a lot about tweaking their ram i hope ryzen calc supports extreme profiles again as its fast profile works perfect at 1500% coverage i already lowered the TRRCD set at 14 instead of 15 in the fast profile and it works perfect under stress testing. 


Scores down below

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/14294919


I know setting 3733mhz failed with the infinity fabric set to 1866mhz maybe 3666 will work? Running on 1.45V on my ram


----------



## Bluesman

*Silicon Lottery*

@usoldier provided us this link. Look at the bottom of this chart to see the performance of Matisse processors: https://siliconlottery.com/pages/statistics

Very interesting to see the voltages and clocks of the different lottery bins.

Enjoy.


----------



## brdtoledo

Bluesman said:


> @usoldier provided us this link. Look at the bottom of this chart to see the performance of Matisse processors: https://siliconlottery.com/pages/statistics
> 
> Very interesting to see the voltages and clocks of the different lottery bins.
> 
> Enjoy.


Here I got 4.15 GHz with 1.26 V. According to siliconlottery.com, it is on top 21%. For once in my life I finally manage to get a good chip, but now we dont need to overclock then anymore 

Very nice, life.


----------



## ljt

thomasck said:


> That oc in the amd overclocking menu did not work. It was just a quick try but the clock stayed at 4200 regardless the power plan.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


What did you use to monitor the clock frequency in windows? HWINfo won't show it downclocking, but Ryzen Master does, and the voltage drops too. 

I'll try get a video of the exact steps uploaded and see if you see the same as me

Edit, excuse the poor quality, but i did a quick video earlier to show you what I mean;


----------



## smeroni68

5hogun said:


> Did it with my 1700. No noticeable difference compared to previous bios revisions. That said, I pretty much use all manual timings for my ram and OC using the CBS menu. Haven't played with my ram to see if it'll clock higher though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swapped out the Intel 3168 for a Intel 8265 from day 1. Specs wise, the 2x2 of the 8265 is much better. They're cheap enough at around $20-30 a pop at most and will offer much better performance.


May I ask if the antenna connectors of original 3168 board are the same as for 8265? I'm searching info to decide about the same upgrade you reported. Need to have a confirmation that changing the module do not require antenna cable exchange (or it's needed).
Thanks for info.

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

So like turning off PBO again and i notice i'm still getting the same frequency in games lol. 

PBO really is only for all core loads


----------



## brdtoledo

I've just figured out that on Ubuntu 19.03 (kernel 5.0.0-23) my 3700X can do reach 4.4 GHz on one core (5.80 BIOS). Maybe this issue is related to the Windows chipset driver or even Windows itself.


----------



## muzz

AMD Never should have allowed ZEN2 for 370/470 boards, it's causing major issues for 570.
Y'all know how lucky you are, stop complaining! You have compatibility!


----------



## Brightmist

muzz said:


> AMD Never should have allowed ZEN2 for 370/470 boards, it's causing major issues for 570.
> Y'all know how lucky you are, stop complaining! You have compatibility!


This is a contender for the dumbest message in this thread that has around ~6000 messages and ~800000 views.


----------



## polkfan

muzz said:


> AMD Never should have allowed ZEN2 for 370/470 boards, it's causing major issues for 570.
> Y'all know how lucky you are, stop complaining! You have compatibility!


This makes no sense not a single thing has effected X570 not to mention thats not how the AGESA works


----------



## Heuchler

Has anybody tried the EK or Bitpower X470 Taichi monoblock on X370 Taichi/X370 Professional Gaming

Both companies only list the X470 Taichi and Ultimate. The VRM components appear to be in the exact same location for the X370 and X470 boards.



EK has it on sale for $108.49
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asrock-x470-taichi-rgb-monoblock-nickel


----------



## 5hogun

smeroni68 said:


> May I ask if the antenna connectors of original 3168 board are the same as for 8265? I'm searching info to decide about the same upgrade you reported. Need to have a confirmation that changing the module do not require antenna cable exchange (or it's needed).
> Thanks for info.
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


Yes if you get the NGFF version. Not 100% sure if there are other versions, but if you search for 8265NGW NGFF, you'll find the right card. NGFF is essentially M.2. I reckon you could upgrade to wifi 6 chips if you wanted to, eg: killer AX1650 or Intel AX200.


----------



## smeroni68

5hogun said:


> Yes if you get the NGFF version. Not 100% sure if there are other versions, but if you search for 8265NGW NGFF, you'll find the right card. NGFF is essentially M.2. I reckon you could upgrade to wifi 6 chips if you wanted to, eg: killer AX1650 or Intel AX200.


Perfect thanks... I ordered right now an AX200... finally for 15 euros is quite cheap.

Thanks for your reply.

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## muzz

Brightmist said:


> This is a contender for the dumbest message in this thread that has around ~6000 messages and ~800000 views.


Thanks, I'm here on Tuesday, Thursday, and sometimes Friday.


----------



## Zendal

muzz said:


> Thanks, I'm here on Tuesday, Thursday, and sometimes Friday.


I'm guessing your brain doesn't come with you though, you are welcome to bring it with you sometime.


----------



## iNeri

Heuchler said:


> Has anybody tried the EK or Bitpower X470 Taichi monoblock on X370 Taichi/X370 Professional Gaming
> 
> Both companies only list the X470 Taichi and Ultimate. The VRM components appear to be in the exact same location for the X370 and X470 boards.
> 
> 
> 
> EK has it on sale for $108.49
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asrock-x470-taichi-rgb-monoblock-nickel


It has to work as both x370 and x470 are the same pcb as far as i know.


----------



## Heuchler

Thanks. M.2 looked like it might have been moved a little in the x470 version. Just wanted to double check.


----------



## polkfan

brdtoledo said:


> I've just figured out that on Ubuntu 19.03 (kernel 5.0.0-23) my 3700X can do reach 4.4 GHz on one core (5.80 BIOS). Maybe this issue is related to the Windows chipset driver or even Windows itself.


Now that is interesting maybe i will install Ubuntu and check since i have spare drives doing nothing lol. 

If so maybe we can email Asrock and Amd about this. Thanks a lot for showing that!


Edit trying Ubuntu now to see if the chip boost properly if so i think i might dabble a bit in Amd's driver maybe we can tweak it ourselfs if its a software issue


----------



## morrissoc

ljt said:


> What did you use to monitor the clock frequency in windows? HWINfo won't show it downclocking, but Ryzen Master does, and the voltage drops too.
> 
> I'll try get a video of the exact steps uploaded and see if you see the same as me
> 
> Edit, excuse the poor quality, but i did a quick video earlier to show you what I mean;
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se-DKCy_gcU&feature=youtu.be


Thanks for the video. Setting the OC in RM will also allow for downclocking on idle. I guess the other monitoring software aren't capable of showing these voltage shifts.
BTW, is PBO/AutoOC working in the latest Bios? I'm getting higher CB Multi scores and better temps with a manual OC, but my CB Single scores are lower than stock.


----------



## Vexon

Hi guys,
Can you help me out? My new pc freezing when im idle at win10. Everything at stock and auto setting. Ram using XMP profile. Ryzen 2600, G Skill Aegis 3000 ram, X370 Taichi 5.10 bios. Should i upgrade my bios to the latest 5.80 if i have ryzen 2600? I tried change the Power supply Idle control to Typical Current Idle instead auto or low current idle. Still freeze. Maybe disabling C states will help, i have to test it. My ram was ok, with memtest 86, i tried test it stock clock and 3000MHz XMP. I RMA-d the first ryzen 2600 because it overheat with Prime95.


----------



## nevets89

check the vsoc voltage. 1.1V is safe and help the overclock.


----------



## ljt

morrissoc said:


> Thanks for the video. Setting the OC in RM will also allow for downclocking on idle. I guess the other monitoring software aren't capable of showing these voltage shifts.
> BTW, is PBO/AutoOC working in the latest Bios? I'm getting higher CB Multi scores and better temps with a manual OC, but my CB Single scores are lower than stock.


PBO does work to some extent, i.e. I get about an extra 100Mhz on all core full loads (Cinebench for example, with PBO off I get about 4Ghz, with it on I get 4.1-4.15Ghz) but at the cost of voltages jumping from 1.21-1.23v with it off, to 1.36-1.37v with it on and temperatures jumping up anywhere from 5-10 degrees, which to me isn't worth it.


----------



## irfy

Hi guys managed to pickup a 3700X ive flashed to latest bios P5.80. Can someone point me to a OC guide pls. Or put up pics of bios settings. Want to make most out this x370 taichi.


----------



## brdtoledo

irfy said:


> Hi guys managed to pickup a 3700X ive flashed to latest bios P5.80. Can someone point me to a OC guide pls. Or put up pics of bios settings. Want to make most out this x370 taichi.


At current BIOS maturity, all left to do is enable PBO Scalar at 10x. That gives you sustain 4.15~4.20 full load, 4.25~4.3 on games and 4.375 single core spikes. You may try increase PPT and TDC to max values, but leave EDC at stock 90A.

All other settings may be left as it is.


----------



## polkfan

Vexon said:


> Hi guys,
> Can you help me out? My new pc freezing when im idle at win10. Everything at stock and auto setting. Ram using XMP profile. Ryzen 2600, G Skill Aegis 3000 ram, X370 Taichi 5.10 bios. Should i upgrade my bios to the latest 5.80 if i have ryzen 2600? I tried change the Power supply Idle control to Typical Current Idle instead auto or low current idle. Still freeze. Maybe disabling C states will help, i have to test it. My ram was ok, with memtest 86, i tried test it stock clock and 3000MHz XMP. I RMA-d the first ryzen 2600 because it overheat with Prime95.


Try ryzen calculator and manually set timings for 3000mhz on your memory


----------



## irfy

*Sorted*



brdtoledo said:


> At current BIOS maturity, all left to do is enable PBO Scalar at 10x. That gives you sustain 4.15~4.20 full load, 4.25~4.3 on games and 4.375 single core spikes. You may try increase PPT and TDC to max values, but leave EDC at stock 90A.
> 
> All other settings may be left as it is.


Thanx bud... worked a treat max values I used 1000 <-- not sure if that's right but seems fine.

cranked memory upto 3600 Cas 14-14-14-28 1T 1.44v <-- couldn't with my 1700 max 3466 

Cinebench R15 scores 2213
Cinebench R20 scores 5056

idle temps fluctuate between 33.5 - 40ish 
load temps 77c


----------



## polkfan

PBO settings set to motherboard for the max settings i get this down below keep in mind with auto OC at 0mhz i get 4375mhz turbo speeds 

PBO 10X
200mhz stuck at 4.3ghz
175mhz stuck at 4325mhz
150mhz stuck at 4350mhz
125mhz stuck at 4350mhz
100mhz stuck at 4375mhz
75mhz stuck at 4350mhz
25mhz stuck at 4350mhz

PBO 1X
200mhz stuck at 4.3ghz
175mhz stuck at 4325mhz
150mhz stuck at 4350mhz
125mhz stuck at 4350mhz
100mhz stuck at 4350mhz
75mhz stuck at 4350mhz
25mhz stuck at 4350mhz


----------



## comfarol

Now that it's starting to heat up a bit here coming out of winter my computer is starting to be very loud. My 3700x is pretty much just sitting at 1.475v at 4.3ghz 24/7 with just background apps and browser / stream running. I'd consider this idling and basically 50c temps, my fans on rad are 1600rpm with 2800rpm on the pump and the water temp is 32c.


I changed back to windows default power plan to try calm it down but it hasn't really done anything. I look forward to summer here in Australia with this thing....not. Anyone offer any suggestions on what i can do so it will down throttle when there is really no need for such clocks and power. I'd rather not burn my cpu to the ground for no reason.


----------



## brdtoledo

comfarol said:


> Now that it's starting to heat up a bit here coming out of winter my computer is starting to be very loud. My 3700x is pretty much just sitting at 1.475v at 4.3ghz 24/7 with just background apps and browser / stream running. I'd consider this idling and basically 50c temps, my fans on rad are 1600rpm with 2800rpm on the pump and the water temp is 32c.
> 
> 
> I changed back to windows default power plan to try calm it down but it hasn't really done anything. I look forward to summer here in Australia with this thing....not. Anyone offer any suggestions on what i can do so it will down throttle when there is really no need for such clocks and power. I'd rather not burn my cpu to the ground for no reason.


Have you tried P-States?


----------



## polkfan

brdtoledo said:


> Have you tried P-States?


Dude thanks to Bluesman

He helped me fix my turbo issues try this 

Auto OC 100mhz(keep trying different settings until your turbo is at least 4375mhz without even changing PBO settings)
2X PBO scaler 
PPT 124
TDC 85
EDC 110


This took me 6 hours of testing lol but finally at 4.4ghz without having to touch the bus. Its rare for it to hit 4.4ghz but it does hit 4375mhz even more often then before.


----------



## comfarol

brdtoledo said:


> Have you tried P-States?



Nah I haven't tried p-states, don't really know what that is or how to use it. I've just been running it default since purchase.




polkfan said:


> This took me 6 hours of testing lol but finally at 4.4ghz without having to touch the bus. Its rare for it to hit 4.4ghz but it does hit 4375mhz even more often then before.


I've left my stock/default and it boosts to 4375


----------



## thomasck

Just a hands up regarding bios losing settings.. looks like it happens when I set a offset to the cpu. So far it's been a week running 1866 1:1 no issues with vcore fixed at 1.125.. 

But the thing is, is not possible to run the 3900x at stock voltage, how the heck am I going to accept the cpu reaching 85C while playing ashes of singularity, 80C with bf5 and around 85C too when running cb15? That's just too much.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## ljt

thomasck said:


> Just a hands up regarding bios losing settings.. looks like it happens when I set a offset to the cpu. So far it's been a week running 1866 1:1 no issues with vcore fixed at 1.125..
> 
> But the thing is, is not possible to run the 3900x at stock voltage, how the heck am I going to accept the cpu reaching 85C while playing ashes of singularity, 80C with bf5 and around 85C too when running cb15? That's just too much.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Can't you set the max voltage, along with max frequency under the AMD Overclocking > manual overclock settings in BIOS instead?

And at stock those temps seem very high, what cooler are you using? and what voltage does Ryzen Master report when under full load in CB15?

My 3700x with a Noctua DH14 at stock only reaches about 62 degrees under CB15 load


----------



## thomasck

ljt said:


> Can't you set the max voltage, along with max frequency under the AMD Overclocking > manual overclock settings in BIOS instead?
> 
> And at stock those temps seem very high, what cooler are you using? and what voltage does Ryzen Master report when under full load in CB15?
> 
> My 3700x with a Noctua DH14 at stock only reaches about 62 degrees under CB15 load


Hi @ljt,

I've tried manual OC from the advanced menu as you suggested before, but it did not work, CPU is not clocking down. 
These temps for the 3900X seems normal, the guys around overclockersuk forum are also getting same temps with a 3900X @ bone stock. When running CB15 Ryzen Master reports 1.399V which is the same voltage reported by HWinfo, but that is VID. HWinfo reports SVI2 TFN as 1.237V (actually two notches less than 1.250V, can't remember exactly what is the voltage) which is what I've set in the BIOS. My cooling is a custom loop with 3x360mm rad, so there's plenty of cooling for it. The 3900X IS hot. 

I don't really bother in leaving with fixed voltage cause I've tested the power draw from the wall in both scenarios, stock with balanced/high performance plan, and fixed voltage also balanced and high performance, and the difference is minus 15W in both power plan when voltage is set 1.25V (minus two notches/steps).


----------



## irfy

ljt said:


> Can't you set the max voltage, along with max frequency under the AMD Overclocking > manual overclock settings in BIOS instead?
> 
> And at stock those temps seem very high, what cooler are you using? and what voltage does Ryzen Master report when under full load in CB15?
> 
> My 3700x with a Noctua DH14 at stock only reaches about 62 degrees under CB15 load


Hi bud can you post ur settings pls. I think PBO seems to be best option for overclocking my 3700x is great so far but wanna get those temps down.

Wanna somehow use less volts. where do you put ur max volt values


----------



## polkfan

thomasck said:


> Just a hands up regarding bios losing settings.. looks like it happens when I set a offset to the cpu. So far it's been a week running 1866 1:1 no issues with vcore fixed at 1.125..
> 
> But the thing is, is not possible to run the 3900x at stock voltage, how the heck am I going to accept the cpu reaching 85C while playing ashes of singularity, 80C with bf5 and around 85C too when running cb15? That's just too much.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Something is so wrong if you have that type of cooling and have those temps. I'm not even going to question your setup as i have no idea how to do custom loops. 


Try stock voltage again and show some temps, i guess my chip hits 80C in R15 too but i don't care as its still below 95C. 

What type of thermal compound are you using i have a idea that a pea size amount isn't enough for these chips.


----------



## brdtoledo

polkfan said:


> Dude thanks to Bluesman
> 
> He helped me fix my turbo issues try this
> 
> Auto OC 100mhz(keep trying different settings until your turbo is at least 4375mhz without even changing PBO settings)
> 2X PBO scaler
> PPT 124
> TDC 85
> EDC 110
> 
> 
> This took me 6 hours of testing lol but finally at 4.4ghz without having to touch the bus. Its rare for it to hit 4.4ghz but it does hit 4375mhz even more often then before.


That's very good to know. I've tried this settings and actually figured out that, at least on my case, just touching AutoOC to +25 MHz did the trick, and now I'm getting 4.4 GHz on one core.

Thank you very much.


----------



## polkfan

brdtoledo said:


> That's very good to know. I've tried this settings and actually figured out that, at least on my case, just touching AutoOC to +25 MHz did the trick, and now I'm getting 4.4 GHz on one core.
> 
> Thank you very much.


That's nice to hear man least you are finally getting your performance that you paid for


As for the 3900X running hot it shouldn't be running that hot on such a custom loop

https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_3700x_ryzen_9_3900x_review,7.html

Something has to be wrong


----------



## thomasck

polkfan said:


> Something is so wrong if you have that type of cooling and have those temps. I'm not even going to question your setup as i have no idea how to do custom loops.
> 
> 
> Try stock voltage again and show some temps, i guess my chip hits 80C in R15 too but i don't care as its still below 95C.
> 
> What type of thermal compound are you using i have a idea that a pea size amount isn't enough for these chips.


The only that can be wrong is the application of the thermal paste, but come on, it can't be wrong. Just did an X and that's it, I'm using MX4 which is same paste I've been using since the 1800X. I'll try to do that again soon, I've just ordered grizzly kryonaut, so when the time comes I'll try this one.


----------



## Takla

Brightmist said:


> This is a contender for the dumbest message in this thread that has around ~6000 messages and ~800000 views.


haha. yeah. I'd have to agree. Had a good laugh at his comment.


----------



## cameronmc88

brdtoledo said:


> That's very good to know. I've tried this settings and actually figured out that, at least on my case, just touching AutoOC to +25 MHz did the trick, and now I'm getting 4.4 GHz on one core.
> 
> Thank you very much.


So you using all his settings or just +25 to AutoOC?


----------



## brdtoledo

cameronmc88 said:


> So you using all his settings or just +25 to AutoOC?


I'm using only +25 MHz on AutoOC and 10x on Scalar. That's it. This gives me 4.4 on single, 4.3 on games and 4.2 on load. His settings also gives me 4.4 on single and 4.3 on games, but only 4.1 on load.

Here are all my settings. Sorry for being vague.

BIOS
https://i.postimg.cc/pLDZ9GXH/190819024709.png

Power plan
https://i.postimg.cc/grbhmph6/image.png

Clocks
https://i.postimg.cc/8PYxPyk4/image.png

edit:

In theory, I think that increasing PPT and TDC (but leaving EDC) may be helpful on full load with a better cooler, but I can't confirm this as I'm using the included one.


----------



## comfarol

Can anyone share their p-state settings? I really wanna get my idle temps down, the thing is pretty much just pegged at 1.5v and 4.3ghz 24/7 just browsing the internet.....Its trying way too hard


EDIT: I changed to balanced ryzen and 5% 99% and its dropping to 1v and 3.6ghz at idle now, this is much better!! Cinebench however doesnt boost the cpu. the two games i've tested it goes right to 4.225 which is acceptable.


----------



## Brightmist

@comfarol
I don't think anyone did P-state overclock for their Ryzen 2 stuff.
Ryzen Master shows ~1.25V for me while 4 of the 6 cores are asleep and when 2 are hovering around 300-700 MHz and temps are around ~35C in Ryzen Balanced which seems normal (This when system is at idle, but have a lot of programs running in the background like Deezer/Discord/Firefox etc.)

Anyhow I tried motherboard PBO limits (shows 4096W PPT, 480A TDC, 650A EDC in Ryzen master), Auto-OC 100 Mhz, Scalar 10x, Ryzen Balanced Power Plan with latest drivers from AMD site(not community blog post).
SoC 1.1V
VDDG 0.95V
ProcODT 32Ω
3600C14 Safe timings from calculator for B-die: SR, 1 DPC, 1T, GDM Enabled
One of my R5 3600 cores hits 4275 in single core, rest are lower.
All-core around 3975-4075 depending on load.
I'll take any tips you have to hit 4.3-4.4 range on single core and higher on multi-core.

edit. Nevermind latest SMU patch seems to have reduced max. boost clock it seems: https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cqo5hl/i_just_installed_3900x_on_my_aorus_elite_x570/ex0n401/


----------



## iNeri

brdtoledo said:


> I'm using only +25 MHz on AutoOC and 10x on Scalar. That's it. This gives me 4.4 on single, 4.3 on games and 4.2 on load. His settings also gives me 4.4 on single and 4.3 on games, but only 4.1 on load.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are all my settings. Sorry for being vague.
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/pLDZ9GXH/190819024709.png
> 
> 
> 
> Power plan
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/grbhmph6/image.png
> 
> 
> 
> Clocks
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/8PYxPyk4/image.png
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> In theory, I think that increasing PPT and TDC (but leaving EDC) may be helpful on full load with a better cooler, but I can't confirm this as I'm using the included one.


Hi.

What memory speed? 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## irfy

*pbo*



brdtoledo said:


> I'm using only +25 MHz on AutoOC and 10x on Scalar. That's it. This gives me 4.4 on single, 4.3 on games and 4.2 on load. His settings also gives me 4.4 on single and 4.3 on games, but only 4.1 on load.
> 
> Here are all my settings. Sorry for being vague.
> 
> BIOS
> https://i.postimg.cc/pLDZ9GXH/190819024709.png
> 
> Power plan
> https://i.postimg.cc/grbhmph6/image.png
> 
> Clocks
> https://i.postimg.cc/8PYxPyk4/image.png
> 
> edit:
> 
> In theory, I think that increasing PPT and TDC (but leaving EDC) may be helpful on full load with a better cooler, but I can't confirm this as I'm using the included one.


I Tried ur settings but I was getting 4.1 on all cores with CB15 CB20

With my settings I get all core 4223.89MHz <-- fluctuates lil more or lil less

I just used 1000 not sure exact figures using h100i load temps with cb15 71C cb20 73


----------



## ljt

irfy said:


> Hi bud can you post ur settings pls. I think PBO seems to be best option for overclocking my 3700x is great so far but wanna get those temps down.
> 
> Wanna somehow use less volts. where do you put ur max volt values


Sorry chap, I only run my CPU at stock really hence the lower temperatures (as the all core load voltage stays around 1.21v)

The settings for max frequency/voltage if you want to overclock, but still let the CPU down volt/clock is under "Advanced" tab > AMD Overclocking > Manual Overclock

You can set the max frequency in Mhz, and voltage in mV (i.e. 1250 = 1.25V)

If you check back a page or 2 to an earlier post of mine I put a video in to show where the settings were. 

Bare in mind that only Ryzen Master software seems to show the CPU down clock/volting, CPU-Z/HWinfo etc doesn't show this, but the CPU is definitely putting cores into sleep and lowering the voltage.


----------



## brdtoledo

irfy said:


> I Tried ur settings but I was getting 4.1 on all cores with CB15 CB20
> 
> With my settings I get all core 4223.89MHz <-- fluctuates lil more or lil less
> 
> I just used 1000 not sure exact figures using h100i load temps with cb15 71C cb20 73


You are absolutely correct. I didn't realise that I had PBO enabled on Ryzen Master. Copying your exactly settings, however, gives me lower clocks on CB. I've ended up with this:


----------



## brdtoledo

iNeri said:


> Hi.
> 
> What memory speed?
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


Team Group Vulcan's Spectek chips.


----------



## jrcbandit

I am on 5.80 and have a weird problem when trying to run the CPU stock or with PBO - Windows doesn't load and the computer will just freeze in the Bios randomly. This doesn't happen when I am doing an all-core overclock of 4.2 ghz (Vcore 1.306V with LLC4) with my CL14 3200 Flare-X RAM running at 3600 speeds. But whenever I turn voltage and CPU speed back to Auto, I start to get freezing/windows wont boot issues. At first I thought it was messing with PBO settings, but even having that on auto I still get these problems. I haven't tried setting my memory back to 2400 or 3200 speeds, but that was unnecessary in prior Beta Bios and I don't plan on running my memory slower than 3600 since that is the main overclocking gains you get with Ryzen 3000 processors.


----------



## polkfan

jrcbandit said:


> I am on 5.80 and have a weird problem when trying to run the CPU stock or with PBO - Windows doesn't load and the computer will just freeze in the Bios randomly. This doesn't happen when I am doing an all-core overclock of 4.2 ghz (Vcore 1.306V with LLC4) with my CL14 3200 Flare-X RAM running at 3600 speeds. But whenever I turn voltage and CPU speed back to Auto, I start to get freezing/windows wont boot issues. At first I thought it was messing with PBO settings, but even having that on auto I still get these problems. I haven't tried setting my memory back to 2400 or 3200 speeds, but that was unnecessary in prior Beta Bios and I don't plan on running my memory slower than 3600 since that is the main overclocking gains you get with Ryzen 3000 processors.


Just try and see if it will run at stock first before messing with XMP or overclocks. 

I'd run a quick memtest(personally me i have to have a stable PC so i run it to it hits 1500% coverage on all 16 threads which took 10 hours with 16GB of ram)

Also mess around with the ram slots personally with my setup i have to use ram slots A1-B1 as A2 and B2 just locks up at boot. 

Tonight i'm going to try lowering my ram voltage back to 1.35V(Edit could only go to 1.425V haha) and see if it passes again as i want to lower the voltage on our chips as it helps it boost more(then after that passes i'm lowering my SOC back to 1V and see if that passes).


----------



## garych

Finally heard back from warranty.  They gonna return the full price of 1700 from 2017 :yessir:
So it's gonna be free upgrade to 3700x or 3600.
Probably not so free 'cause I had some issues during those 2 years with it, didn't bother to return.


----------



## polkfan

Guys new Amd chipset driver fixes idle voltage issue least for me.


----------



## morrissoc

polkfan said:


> Guys new Amd chipset driver fixes idle voltage issue least for me.


What kind of idle voltages were you seeing before? Did the new drivers reduce CB benchmarks?


----------



## PJVol

polkfan said:


> Guys new Amd chipset driver fixes idle voltage issue least for me.


 Interesting, but after it had been installed, i managed to get pers. best CBR20 (higher than @4325) and CPU-Z scores for mt ,
idle 0.170-0.36V.
PS: In my case i shouldn't have touched power plans (current setting is "Ryzen balanced"), as when i switched to "Ryzen high performance", CB starts immediately crashing (3-5 sec after launch). Setting PP back to balanced got my pc "stable" againg.


----------



## polkfan

morrissoc said:


> What kind of idle voltages were you seeing before? Did the new drivers reduce CB benchmarks?


I don't see any performance changes but the CPU now idles far more often also just using a few applications i see lower temps right now typing this to you i'm seeing 45C and i'm also playing a youtube video before it was like 10C higher doing that lol. 

0.956V on idle using HWINFO


----------



## morrissoc

polkfan said:


> I don't see any performance changes but the CPU now idles far more often also just using a few applications i see lower temps right now typing this to you i'm seeing 45C and i'm also playing a youtube video before it was like 10C higher doing that lol.
> 
> 0.956V on idle using HWINFO


Thanks. Not sure if I should update. I've had no problems with the last set of drivers. Just making sure that performance hasn't been affected.


----------



## gemini003

Hey, 



after 10 hours in a row reading over every of the 611 thread pages, and several attempts over the last past two years, at least ten, i am still desperate when it comes to overclock my pc, please help me.


I own a x370 Taichi Motherboard with 4x8gb lpx vengeance CMK16gx4M2B3200C16 its Hynix afr memory(what taiphoon says) ver 5.39 and also a 1 gen Ryzen 7 1700.
I have different issues, but all have to do with the ram, first of all, my Windows 10 Pro 64 bit, tells me that i can just use 16 out of the 32 gb ram, my bios detects all the 32 ram.
I tried bios versions 1.4, 1.6, 2.0, 2.2, 2.3, 3.0. 3.3. 5.1, i am running the bios at 5.1 atm, i know you can downgrade from it with a trick, if i have to do that, also, my windows and drivers are up to date.
How do i fix that windows is telling me that all the ram is usable?
i tried setting the value manual via msconfig, but after every restart the value wont be saved, i also tried changing the virtual memory without succsess.



the next problem i have is adjusting the timings from my ram, i once was able to run the ram smooth at 2700 with windows 8.1 with 3,7ghz , but that was over 18 month ago, since then i was never able to increase the timings of my ram under windows 10.


i read a lot of comments, that people were able to achieve 2933 ram timings. i downloaded the dram timing calculator 1.6.0.3 , and also read 1usmus desciptions how to apply them, watched a lof of videos, 

i tried the timings calculated safe and fast for 3200, 3066, 2933, 2800, 2666 with bios versions 1.4, 1.6, 2.0, 2.2, 2.3, 3.0. 3.3. 5.1, that took ver long, never was able to boot my pc once, it always resets the settings and goes back to stock settings at 2133, i also was never able to boot any xmp profile, not even the 2133 or less when i select that in the xmp profile.


this ram problem is haunting me since almost 2 and a half year, im not an expert, but i never struggeled more when it comes to pc settings, i feel very bad and desperate about it, please help me out, if there is anyone here who can, if you need any more info please tell me what you need to know i try my best.


regards


----------



## wizardwiz

gemini003 said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> after 10 hours in a row reading over every of the 611 thread pages, and several attempts over the last past two years, at least ten, i am still desperate when it comes to overclock my pc, please help me.
> 
> 
> I own a x370 Taichi Motherboard with 4x8gb lpx vengeance CMK16gx4M2B3200C16 its Hynix afr memory(what taiphoon says) ver 5.39 and also a 1 gen Ryzen 7 1700.
> I have different issues, but all have to do with the ram, first of all, my Windows 10 Pro 64 bit, tells me that i can just use 16 out of the 32 gb ram, my bios detects all the 32 ram.
> I tried bios versions 1.4, 1.6, 2.0, 2.2, 2.3, 3.0. 3.3. 5.1, i am running the bios at 5.1 atm, i know you can downgrade from it with a trick, if i have to do that, also, my windows and drivers are up to date.
> How do i fix that windows is telling me that all the ram is usable?
> i tried setting the value manual via msconfig, but after every restart the value wont be saved, i also tried changing the virtual memory without succsess.
> 
> 
> 
> the next problem i have is adjusting the timings from my ram, i once was able to run the ram smooth at 2700 with windows 8.1 with 3,7ghz , but that was over 18 month ago, since then i was never able to increase the timings of my ram under windows 10.
> 
> 
> i read a lot of comments, that people were able to achieve 2933 ram timings. i downloaded the dram timing calculator 1.6.0.3 , and also read 1usmus desciptions how to apply them, watched a lof of videos,
> 
> i tried the timings calculated safe and fast for 3200, 3066, 2933, 2800, 2666 with bios versions 1.4, 1.6, 2.0, 2.2, 2.3, 3.0. 3.3. 5.1, that took ver long, never was able to boot my pc once, it always resets the settings and goes back to stock settings at 2133, i also was never able to boot any xmp profile, not even the 2133 or less when i select that in the xmp profile.
> 
> 
> this ram problem is haunting me since almost 2 and a half year, im not an expert, but i never struggeled more when it comes to pc settings, i feel very bad and desperate about it, please help me out, if there is anyone here who can, if you need any more info please tell me what you need to know i try my best.
> 
> 
> regards


I reckon you already tried to use the XMP profile in the bios ?


----------



## gemini003

yeah, i tried running it with xmp profile, but none cant boot, even when i underclock, or selelect 2133, the timing which the system runs at default speed, it wont boot, also under bios 5.1 the dram selection detects now, 2x16 gb ra, instead of 4x8, for the xmp profile, and it says its running now in single channel, on the prevous bios version, the bios told me that my ram is runnng in dual channel.


----------



## garych

Ordered 3600 after returning 1700. 3700x is ~$30 more expensive than 1700 was when I bought it, so I decided I'd rather save a pretty penny and get something more useful than 2 cores for those $130.
In 2 days I'll finally be able to use my PC again , will see how far I can push the FCLK decoupled from my slow RAM.
Did anyone have troubles with putting in the 3rd gen Ryzen on 5.64? 'cause that's the latest version I flashed before returning 1700.


----------



## comfarol

The new chipset has helped my idle temps alot. Tried some of the settings on previous page and now mine boosts into 4.4 range.


----------



## cameronmc88

comfarol said:


> The new chipset has helped my idle temps alot. Tried some of the settings on previous page and now mine boosts into 4.4 range.


What settings did you use exactly?


----------



## iNeri

cameronmc88 said:


> What settings did you use exactly?


I have 85% min cpu state with Windows balanced and can confirm that. Now voltage drops to .90v with firefox+youtube and reading forums. Before it was 1.43v steady.

Also i can lower a few timings a little more with the same 1.39v on ram.

3666 strap + 102 bclk = 3740 mhz


----------



## comfarol

cameronmc88 said:


> What settings did you use exactly?



I used these settings https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-610.html#post28094360


Changed temperature on the last line there to 85. Not sure if that has much effect.

Changed bus from 100 to 102
am on bios 5.67


----------



## tappeddarkman

gemini003 said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> after 10 hours in a row reading over every of the 611 thread pages, and several attempts over the last past two years, at least ten, i am still desperate when it comes to overclock my pc, please help me.
> 
> 
> I own a x370 Taichi Motherboard with 4x8gb lpx vengeance CMK16gx4M2B3200C16 its Hynix afr memory(what taiphoon says) ver 5.39 and also a 1 gen Ryzen 7 1700.
> I have different issues, but all have to do with the ram, first of all, my Windows 10 Pro 64 bit, tells me that i can just use 16 out of the 32 gb ram, my bios detects all the 32 ram.
> I tried bios versions 1.4, 1.6, 2.0, 2.2, 2.3, 3.0. 3.3. 5.1, i am running the bios at 5.1 atm, i know you can downgrade from it with a trick, if i have to do that, also, my windows and drivers are up to date.
> How do i fix that windows is telling me that all the ram is usable?
> i tried setting the value manual via msconfig, but after every restart the value wont be saved, i also tried changing the virtual memory without succsess.
> 
> 
> 
> the next problem i have is adjusting the timings from my ram, i once was able to run the ram smooth at 2700 with windows 8.1 with 3,7ghz , but that was over 18 month ago, since then i was never able to increase the timings of my ram under windows 10.
> 
> 
> i read a lot of comments, that people were able to achieve 2933 ram timings. i downloaded the dram timing calculator 1.6.0.3 , and also read 1usmus desciptions how to apply them, watched a lof of videos,
> 
> i tried the timings calculated safe and fast for 3200, 3066, 2933, 2800, 2666 with bios versions 1.4, 1.6, 2.0, 2.2, 2.3, 3.0. 3.3. 5.1, that took ver long, never was able to boot my pc once, it always resets the settings and goes back to stock settings at 2133, i also was never able to boot any xmp profile, not even the 2133 or less when i select that in the xmp profile.
> 
> 
> this ram problem is haunting me since almost 2 and a half year, im not an expert, but i never struggeled more when it comes to pc settings, i feel very bad and desperate about it, please help me out, if there is anyone here who can, if you need any more info please tell me what you need to know i try my best.
> 
> 
> regards


Try setting the soc voltage to 1.1v with soc llc at level 2. put your dram voltage to 1.37v, and set the ram frequency to 3200. Set all the timings to auto, just to see if it will even post. If it does post and you can get into windows, see if all 32gb is detected. If windows is still only seeing 16gb, i would first make sure all sticks are version 5.39. If they are, i would then try to only use 2 sticks. First put them in A2 and B2. If windows sees 16gb then try using A1 and B1. If 1 or 2 of the ports are messed up, you need to figure out which ones they are.

|cpu| |A1|A2|B1|B2|


----------



## fcchin

gemini003 said:


> I own a x370 Taichi Motherboard with 4x8gb lpx vengeance CMK16gx4M2B3200C16 its Hynix afr memory(what taiphoon says) ver 5.39 and also a 1 gen Ryzen 7 1700.
> 
> i tried setting the value manual via msconfig, but after every restart the value wont be saved, i also tried changing the virtual memory without succsess.
> 
> i read a lot of comments, that people were able to achieve 2933 ram timings. i downloaded the dram timing calculator 1.6.0.3 , and also read 1usmus desciptions how to apply them, watched a lof of videos,
> 
> regards


Hello gemini, 

I have solved my Corsair problem exactly as your stated problems and symptons, solution in the post/link below, welcome to refer it for solution.

http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts...how-use-a-cmk16gx4m2b3200c16-in-a-x470-taichi

Good luck.


----------



## LucaZar

*RAM Info*

Hi guys
I have the sister of this mobo, the Fatal1ty Pro, and I'm planning to buy the 3950X (when it's available). I wanted to upgrade the memory, from 2x8 Gbyte G-Skill FlareX 3200 to 4x8 Gbyte HyperX Predator 4000. Has anyone tried these speeds with Ryzen 3000?


----------



## garych

Overclocking FCLK from 1333 to 1800 proportionally improves dx12 performance in Passmark performance test.
Went from 60 to 82 points on GTX 1080.


Edit: Nevermind, the dx12 test in passmark seems to be broken.


----------



## Azureoval

LucaZar said:


> Hi guys
> I have the sister of this mobo, the Fatal1ty Pro, and I'm planning to buy the 3950X (when it's available). I wanted to upgrade the memory, from 2x8 Gbyte G-Skill FlareX 3200 to 4x8 Gbyte HyperX Predator 4000. Has anyone tried these speeds with Ryzen 3000?


If you go past about 3800 on the Mem the FCLK will be halved. You may be able to manually bump it up but you will still be in a asynchronous mode which will result in a Latency hit. If those FlareX are C14 like mine you may be able to run 3800/1900 C16 which Latency wise are about as good as it gets. (yes I know 3800c14 would be even better but in my case requires voltage I would rather not run 24/7. My 3800C16 runs at 4.25 just fine with 4 sticks. )
There have been several videos lately which show this.


----------



## HalongPort

Is there an option in the smart fan BIOS menu for a fan hystereis/ram-up-time?


----------



## iNeri

HalongPort said:


> Is there an option in the smart fan BIOS menu for a fan hystereis/ram-up-time?


Nop.


----------



## polkfan

iNeri said:


> Nop.


Yeah the first thing i do is set all my fans to 50%(800RPM) and keep it their even at 95C lol(as my temps never reach above 80C with PBO off). 

Nothing more annoying then fans cranking up and down


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> Yeah the first thing i do is set all my fans to 50%(800RPM) and keep it their even at 95C lol(as my temps never reach above 80C with PBO off).
> 
> Nothing more annoying then fans cranking up and down


Dont worry, i try a CH6 extreme and have that "option" but never work anyway..So..... :v


----------



## thomasck

@iNeri did you manage to get 1900 1:1?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

HalongPort said:


> Is there an option in the smart fan BIOS menu for a fan hystereis/ram-up-time?


 I just set fan to not go over 60% until 70C.
Ryzen 5 3600


----------



## himhk

Hi guys,

I tried all suggestions on this thread but my 3900X get all core boost to 4Ghz only. Just wonder it is normal or I've done something wrong with the bios. Thanks in advance!


----------



## garych

himhk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I tried all suggestions on this thread but my 3900X get all core boost to 4Ghz only. Just wonder it is normal or I've done something wrong with the bios. Thanks in advance!



Same all core boost on 3600.
3900x would probably require much more than its rated 105w to achieve more than 4GHz all core.
The boost in specs is not all core.


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> @iNeri did you manage to get 1900 1:1?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Yep, i can do it but only with bclk @ 100/auto If i pass 1900 fclk even with 1 mhz there's no post anymore xD with my bclk at 102 give me 1905 or so for bclk with result in no post and bios reset to default.

3740 mhz ddr4 with 102 bclk give me a better result than 3800 and 100 bclk.


----------



## PJVol

So, after a month of messing around with this cpu, i have neither see 4400mhz on any core in any circumstances, nor have witnessed any signs of PBO do what it has to. Wonder how you guys managed to get PBO working on 370 taichi. Recently i saw more messages like that
(user Xaltar http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=11976&PID=67250).
TLDR: from 3 mbs ( two x370 and one x570) only on the latest he saw PBO work.
Don't know about you guys. Being buying AMD products since barton XP 2400, first time little bit frustrated .


----------



## brdtoledo

PJVol said:


> So, after a month of messing around with this cpu, i have neither see 4400mhz on any core in any circumstances, nor have witnessed any signs of PBO do what it has to. Wonder how you guys managed to get PBO working on 370 taichi. Recently i saw more messages like that
> (user Xaltar http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=11976&PID=67250).
> TLDR: from 3 mbs ( two x370 and one x570) only on the latest he saw PBO work.
> Don't know about you guys. Being buying AMD products since barton XP 2400, first time little bit frustrated .


ASRock states that turbo boost not hitting nominal values is AMD's fault. At least that's what they said to me, personally.

Reviewers shows, however, that this is related to the motherboard BIOSes, as the same processor may hit nominal values on some boards but not on others.

In the meantime, you may try increase AutoOC to just +25 MHz (not beyond).


----------



## Brightmist

With 1003ABB AGESA (BIOS 5.80 for X370 Taichi), PBO is barely working. It's AMD's doing, they cut single core boost clocks on purpose but CPUs seem to perform slightly better in multi-core.

I don't know what that user on ASRock fprums means by PBO only works on X570 but my R5 3600 hits 4275 with PBO scalar 10x and 100 MHz Auto-OC on X370 Taichi eventho it's rated for 4.2 max single core boost.


----------



## polkfan

The thing is PBO works perfectly on our boards no issues at all. All PBO does is lift the artifical limits of power consumption "IF" and note i said "IF" the CPU needs it. The thing is our CPU's are pretty efficient being on 7nm and on 8 cores or less i doubt lifting PBO limits really does much which is why we see a 3-5% boost in multithreaded apps and nothing in single core. 

Auto OC IMO is broken as when you set it to 200mhz it shouldn't lower your overall frequency it should either do nothing or add more mhz when it can. 

Turbo is flawed if we follow Amd's specs for turbo, not 100% sure who's fault it is as some boards allow the CPU to hit or exceed their turbos but Gigabyte and Asrock and even users here who know their stuff say its Amd's fault. 

One thing is for sure Amd has been 100% quiet about this while motherboard manufactures have their engineers tell us who is at fault.


For others who say PBO is not working enable it in the bios and then download ryzen master and check the values on the program it should be at the max limits allowed on the board.


----------



## polkfan

New video from the genius wendell he claims around the 8min mark that PBO is broken not sure how but hey he says that video just came out a few min ago


----------



## PJVol

Brightmist said:


> With 1003ABB AGESA (BIOS 5.80 for X370 Taichi), PBO is barely working. It's AMD's doing, they cut single core boost clocks on purpose but CPUs seem to perform slightly better in multi-core.
> 
> I don't know what that user on ASRock fprums means by PBO only works on X570 but my R5 3600 hits 4275 with PBO scalar 10x and 100 MHz Auto-OC on X370 Taichi eventho it's rated for 4.2 max single core boost.


May be due to non-X ones has more 
freq. headroom initially than it thought to have considering price difference?


----------



## PJVol

@polkfan what he meant "varied" at 22:08?


----------



## morrissoc

What are the best settings for PBO and AutoOC? I've seen settings that are all over the place and comments that PBO is broken. For me, I can get a slight improvement in performance at the cost of higher voltage and temps. I'm either staying at stock settings or a slight per CCX OC, until we get a new Bios.


----------



## Bluesman

*PBO Stuff*



morrissoc said:


> What are the best settings for PBO and AutoOC? I've seen settings that are all over the place and comments that PBO is broken. For me, I can get a slight improvement in performance at the cost of higher voltage and temps. I'm either staying at stock settings or a slight per CCX OC, until we get a new Bios.


Ok, this is only my opinion regarding my 3800x. You will not see this anywhere else, and I have looked for days. Regarding the Max Performance Boost Overide value, it works in a confusing way. What I have found is that 0Mhz boost shows 4500Mhz in Ryzen Master as the Core Performance Boost (CPB). Now, run HWINFO and in the middle of he summary section you will see CPU CPB of 4550 if you have a 3800x. Huh??

Now enter 25Mhz as your Max Overide. If you have a 3800x you will see in Ryzen Master 4575Mhz (4550 + 25)! Not 4525Mhz (4500+25) which you might have expected. I think what is happenning is that when you use this feature you are telling PBO to push to limits that are realistic or unrealistic. If unrealistic, the darn thing will throttle voltage and current which in turn kills performance. YMMV but this is my opinion.

After many, many tests with the same PBO settings and different multipliers I now use Auto instead of a multiplier (in the past I used 4). And I use 25Mhz instead of my old 150mhz setting. PBO settings are 124-85-110. For some reason, the EDC 110 setting gives my better results than 115, 120, 140, and 650A. Yeah, when I use mobo settings for PBO instead of Manual I get PPT4096, TDC480, and EDC650. And the CB results and other tests suck - CB 5003 and single core 504. 

I know PBO is broken currently. But I have been able to tune it as best I can. I now hit 4550Mhz on one core and 4500 on two or three others when testing. When gaming I have hit 4450Mhz. When they finally fix PBO, this chip will rock!

Below are my CB results from my latest settings.


----------



## morrissoc

Bluesman said:


> Ok, this is only my opinion regarding my 3800x. You will not see this anywhere else, and I have looked for days. Regarding the Max Performance Boost Overide value, it works in a confusing way. What I have found is that 0Mhz boost shows 4500Mhz in Ryzen Master as the Core Performance Boost (CPB). Now, run HWINFO and in the middle of he summary section you will see CPU CPB of 4550 if you have a 3800x. Huh??
> 
> Now enter 25Mhz as your Max Overide. If you have a 3800x you will see in Ryzen Master 4575Mhz (4550 + 25)! Not 4525Mhz (4500+25) which you might have expected. I think what is happenning is that when you use this feature you are telling PBO to push to limits that are realistic or unrealistic. If unrealistic, the darn thing will throttle voltage and current which in turn kills performance. YMMV but this is my opinion.
> 
> After many, many tests with the same PBO settings and different multipliers I now use Auto instead of a multiplier (in the past I used 4). And I use 25Mhz instead of my old 150mhz setting. PBO settings are 124-85-110. For some reason, the EDC 110 setting gives my better results than 115, 120, 140, and 650A. Yeah, when I use mobo settings for PBO instead of Manual I get PPT4096, TDC480, and EDC650. And the CB results and other tests suck - CB 5003 and single core 504.
> 
> I know PBO is broken currently. But I have been able to tune it as best I can. I now hit 4550Mhz on one core and 4500 on two or three others when testing. When gaming I have hit 4450Mhz. When they finally fix PBO, this chip will rock!
> 
> Below are my CB results from my latest settings.


Thanks for your settings. I've been experimenting with PBO and AutoOC for a few hours and I get my best performance with PBO Motherboard + AutoOC=200MHz. I get slight MC performance gains but SC is the same as stock. So, not really worth it at this time.


----------



## Bluesman

X570 Taichi has a new bios today September 2. Maybe a new bios, beta or new, will arrive for X370 soon....


----------



## Timer5

Thank you time traveler if the X570 is getting a Bios October 2nd then maybe the X370 will get one Oct 25th. Jokes aside, Good hopefully we get an update here soon I want my full turbo speeds of 4.6Ghz I hate how my turbo even with a BCLK of 102 is still like 4.3-4.4 and some change. Played with PBO a bunch and nothing sadly I locked in some setting a few of the guys here said to and it helped me get some SOLID scores in synthetics but sadly still not at full 4.6Ghz ANY time on ANY core.

P.S I went to the X370 taichi page and it is all kinds of broken meaning I THINK they may have updated it FINGERS crossed that once the site works again there is a new bios Waiting for us!
https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.us.asp


----------



## Bluesman

Timer5 said:


> Thank you time traveler if the X570 is getting a Bios October 2nd then maybe the X370 will get one Oct 25th. Jokes aside, Good hopefully we get an update here soon I want my full turbo speeds of 4.6Ghz I hate how my turbo even with a BCLK of 102 is still like 4.3-4.4 and some change. Played with PBO a bunch and nothing sadly I locked in some setting a few of the guys here said to and it helped me get some SOLID scores in synthetics but sadly still not at full 4.6Ghz ANY time on ANY core.
> 
> P.S I went to the X370 taichi page and it is all kinds of broken meaning I THINK they may have updated it FINGERS crossed that once the site works again there is a new bios Waiting for us!
> https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.us.asp


Fixed Date! I did not have my morning coffee yet. Yeah, the ASROCK site is broken on the bios pages.


----------



## Bluesman

Double Post. Deleted


----------



## polkfan

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/a...ing-advertised-boost-speeds-survey,40291.html


Watching the video tomshardware talks about above Ryzen boost issues are worse then i thought and yeah as i thought they had to do it over reliability reasons i doubt we will ever get it fixed i smell another law suite happening


----------



## brdtoledo

Timer5 said:


> Thank you time traveler if the X570 is getting a Bios October 2nd then maybe the X370 will get one Oct 25th. Jokes aside, Good hopefully we get an update here soon I want my full turbo speeds of 4.6Ghz I hate how my turbo even with a BCLK of 102 is still like 4.3-4.4 and some change. Played with PBO a bunch and nothing sadly I locked in some setting a few of the guys here said to and it helped me get some SOLID scores in synthetics but sadly still not at full 4.6Ghz ANY time on ANY core.
> 
> P.S I went to the X370 taichi page and it is all kinds of broken meaning I THINK they may have updated it FINGERS crossed that once the site works again there is a new bios Waiting for us!
> https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.us.asp





Bluesman said:


> Fixed Date! I did not have my morning coffee yet. Yeah, the ASROCK site is broken on the bios pages.



Here's the direct link:

https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/BIOS.html

Still 5.80 :/


----------



## Bluesman

-


polkfan said:


> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/a...ing-advertised-boost-speeds-survey,40291.html
> 
> 
> Watching the video tomshardware talks about above Ryzen boost issues are worse then i thought and yeah as i thought they had to do it over reliability reasons i doubt we will ever get it fixed i smell another law suite happening
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgSoZAdk_E8


Yeah, I hear ya. Get this, just for fun I ran Ryzen Master, selected a profile, copied current to get my ram timings, then changed from Auto overclocking to Precision Boost Overdrive. After reboot my PBO settings were not the default of 142-95-140 but 740-480-650! I then ran CB and got my highest single core ever at 516. The multicore bench matched my highest at 5076. (I'm using a 3800x BTW.)

I put the computer to sleep for the night, anxious for more testing in the morning. But the default settings came up! My Ryzen Master PBO was gone??? I then reset RM PBO and after booting they appeared. When I then turned off the PC and restarted, they were gone again. Huh?

For now, in the interest of further testing, I have put the Ryzen Master PBO settings in the bios (they never appeared there, even after a restart.) I also added 4x, I like the 4 x 0.0055v voltage boost. And added 25 Mhz boost to the CPB, giving me a threshold of 4575Mhz.

Yeah, PBO is broken.
-


----------



## polkfan

Bluesman said:


> -
> 
> Yeah, I hear ya. Get this, just for fun I ran Ryzen Master, selected a profile, copied current to get my ram timings, then changed from Auto overclocking to Precision Boost Overdrive. After reboot my PBO settings were not the default of 142-95-140 but 740-480-650! I then ran CB and got my highest single core ever at 516. The multicore bench matched my highest at 5076. (I'm using a 3800x BTW.)
> 
> I put the computer to sleep for the night, anxious for more testing in the morning. But the default settings came up! My Ryzen Master PBO was gone??? I then reset RM PBO and after booting they appeared. When I then turned off the PC and restarted, they were gone again. Huh?
> 
> For now, in the interest of further testing, I have put the Ryzen Master PBO settings in the bios (they never appeared there, even after a restart.) I also added 4x, I like the 4 x 0.0055v voltage boost. And added 25 Mhz boost to the CPB, giving me a threshold of 4575Mhz.
> 
> Yeah, PBO is broken.
> -


Ok so i noticed something we already know we can see what are fastest core is on Ryzen Master right? 

Well I noticed that Windows 10 1903 isn't scheduling correctly. Isn't it supposed to assign single core tasks on our fastest core only? With my setup the first CCX module is the best and core 4 and core 3 is considered the fastest(according to ryzen master) but Windows assigns threads on cores 1 and 2(or 0 and 1 as seen in windows). 

What gives? Does anyone else notice this? If so perhaps Windows 10 isn't working correctly with Ryzen 3000 series.


----------



## Schussnik

EDIT - DOUBLE POST


----------



## Schussnik

After a lot of testing (see attached) I've settled on PBO set to 105W 70A 80A for my 3700X. That is with Vcore on Auto, LLC on Auto/lvl5 and Scalar on Auto as well and AutoOC set to 0 MHz.
Also using the latest chipset drivers with the Ryzen Balanced Power plan.

Overall it gives me ~4.1Ghz on multi core load and ~4.3Ghz on single core load, with reasonable temperatures around 40°C idle and 75°c load.

Feel free to have a go at some of these settings and see what you get ;-)


----------



## HalongPort

I'm looking for a non X570 board for a friend of mine and I think the Taichi is one of the best.
I've just read that the Taichi neither has a setting for a time-interval/ramp-up-time/hysteresis for fans in the BIOS nor with the smart fan software.
What's your workaround for this?
Are you using Smartfan or Argus Monitor?
Do you use a modded BIOS?

AFAIK Argus Monitor only has a temperature based hysteresis instead of a time based one.


----------



## polkfan

Compared my frequency boost with SMT on vs off. 

Odd results really ran dolphin emulator on just one core each for around 10min each time. 

Max boost actually dropped 25mhz but i notice i get 4275mhz more often on single core loads instead of 4250mhz as the starting point. 


Still very weird results took a good amount of time to run. Bottom is SMT on and the top is SMT off(R15 is with SMT off)


----------



## Bluesman

polkfan said:


> Ok so i noticed something we already know we can see what are fastest core is on Ryzen Master right?
> 
> Well I noticed that Windows 10 1903 isn't scheduling correctly. Isn't it supposed to assign single core tasks on our fastest core only? With my setup the first CCX module is the best and core 4 and core 3 is considered the fastest(according to ryzen master) but Windows assigns threads on cores 1 and 2(or 0 and 1 as seen in windows).
> 
> What gives? Does anyone else notice this? If so perhaps Windows 10 isn't working correctly with Ryzen 3000 series.


Funny you would mention this. I noticed in prior CB runs the core selected during single core runs was random. When I ran the Ryzen Master Precision Boost Overdrive option at the top, CB selected my top two cores (#2 and #3). That's why my score was so high. I repeated the test three times and it did the same thing.

Now, I can't prove this and I am only speculating. But could this RM PBO setting initiate something either in the bios or microcode that tells Windows or CB to select the top two cores? I have ran Mobo settings, 4096-480-650, and did not get this behavior. I have also run numerous low PBO settings and confiqurations and did not get this either.


----------



## polkfan

Bluesman said:


> Funny you would mention this. I noticed in prior CB runs the core selected during single core runs was random. When I ran the Ryzen Master Precision Boost Overdrive option at the top, CB selected my top two cores (#2 and #3). That's why my score was so high. I repeated the test three times and it did the same thing.
> 
> Now, I can't prove this and I am only speculating. But could this RM PBO setting initiate something either in the bios or microcode that tells Windows or CB to select the top two cores? I have ran Mobo settings, 4096-480-650, and did not get this behavior. I have also run numerous low PBO settings and confiqurations and did not get this either.


These are some really good questions and I will try and see that for myself as well. 

Gonna try to run Auto OC with SMT off just to see what happens, 


I have been emailing Asrock about this behavior as i find it "odd". 

Also, If we can find out that W10 1903 isn't scheduling threads for our fastest cores first perhaps we can find a way to get hold of Amd and tell them this, might be an error in their chipset driver.


----------



## Bluesman

*[Guru3D]AMD To Handle Boost Clock Frequency Differentials with Firmware Update*

Great news from AMD on the next AGESA update by Sept.10. 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/225...-frequency-differentials-firmware-update.html


----------



## polkfan

Bluesman said:


> Great news from AMD on the next AGESA update by Sept.10.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/225...-frequency-differentials-firmware-update.html


Was just going to post this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Keep in mind to all here this is why you don't stock complaining when its a big enough issue it will be FIXED!!!!

Great news so happy to hear this and completely unexpected in some ways 

Ah Amd you gain all my respect back again for real!


----------



## datonyb

so we get news in a weeks time ,of what and if they plan to try and fix this ?

anyway its been a long time since i last posted (way way back when the x370 and ryzen launched )
been checking on you guys for the last month to see when asrock finally got a bios suitable to actually use for the ryzen 3000
ordered a 3800x thats supposed to arrive thursday ,seems like 5.80 is usable 

bluesman and polk i may be asking you guys for some more precise tips to bios settings 
(it seems things have changed rather from the bios version 3.1 ive been using for 2 years )



thanks in advance 
and for the data you guys have shared so far 
bluesman/polk and neri


----------



## Brightmist

HalongPort said:


> I'm looking for a non X570 board for a friend of mine and I think the Taichi is one of the best.
> I've just read that the Taichi neither has a setting for a time-interval/ramp-up-time/hysteresis for fans in the BIOS nor with the smart fan software.
> What's your workaround for this?
> Are you using Smartfan or Argus Monitor?
> Do you use a modded BIOS?
> 
> AFAIK Argus Monitor only has a temperature based hysteresis instead of a time based one.


I've been using SpeedFan but still can't set an auto profile for CPU fan so I've been just doing it manually for 2.5 years now on 1st gen and 3rd gen Ryzen


----------



## Bluesman

*Great Choice on 3800X*



datonyb said:


> so we get news in a weeks time ,of what and if they plan to try and fix this ?
> 
> anyway its been a long time since i last posted (way way back when the x370 and ryzen launched )
> been checking on you guys for the last month to see when asrock finally got a bios suitable to actually use for the ryzen 3000
> ordered a 3800x thats supposed to arrive thursday ,seems like 5.80 is usable
> 
> bluesman and polk i may be asking you guys for some more precise tips to bios settings
> (it seems things have changed rather from the bios version 3.1 ive been using for 2 years )
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> and for the data you guys have shared so far
> bluesman/polk and neri


I just love my chip. We got a gold chiplet from AMD and it does deliver. I was not going to post this but I got 4500Mhz for 3 or 4 second duration, NOT in nanoseconds. One reason why my CB single core was sooo high at 516.

With a fixed AGESA by AMD, we are going to rock this chip! Please note that the CPB on the box is 4500Mhz but it is really 4550 CPB (HWINFO) and my own confirmed results. I can get sustained 4425 - 4475Mhz all core depending on load, or game.

Let's have some fun!


----------



## datonyb

Bluesman said:


> I just love my chip. We got a gold chiplet from AMD and it does deliver. I was not going to post this but I got 4500Mhz for 3 or 4 second duration, NOT in nanoseconds. One reason why my CB single core was sooo high at 516.
> 
> With a fixed AGESA by AMD, we are going to rock this chip! Please note that the CPB on the box is 4500Mhz but it is really 4550 CPB (HWINFO) and my own confirmed results. I can get sustained 4425 - 4475Mhz all core depending on load, or game.
> 
> Let's have some fun!


i was going to go for the 3700x but wendels recent video saying amongst other things the 3800x is specced for 4550 swayed my to spend the extra 

it was £50 more for the 3800x above the cost of a 3700x (circa 50 bucks for the guys over the pond )

so hey i went for the nicer silicon ( i got all my luck on the cheap sku when i bought the 1700 non X and rocked 3.9 all core constantly at circa 1.3 volts)
and 3200 mhz ram from day one ....and i mean really day one type time period/launch bios


----------



## polkfan

datonyb said:


> so we get news in a weeks time ,of what and if they plan to try and fix this ?
> 
> anyway its been a long time since i last posted (way way back when the x370 and ryzen launched )
> been checking on you guys for the last month to see when asrock finally got a bios suitable to actually use for the ryzen 3000
> ordered a 3800x thats supposed to arrive thursday ,seems like 5.80 is usable
> 
> bluesman and polk i may be asking you guys for some more precise tips to bios settings
> (it seems things have changed rather from the bios version 3.1 ive been using for 2 years )
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> and for the data you guys have shared so far
> bluesman/polk and neri


That's all fine with me! I'm positive i tried just about everything that i can try to get the most out of my chip.

I created a program that trys to find prime numbers and i assigned it to each indivusal core on my chip the good news is for me every core hits 4300 or higher so i heard some where its less then that with people with worse chips. I'm confident that once Amd gets this fixed(hate to tell you guys that it will probably be a month after the 10th for us) 3 of my cores will hit 4.4ghz as 3 hit 4375mhz pretty easily. 

Right now i'm testing each Auto OC option with SMT off, bluesman has quite a nice chip i'm sure once this gets fixed he will see great results.

Since i love tweaking things so much i kind of regret not getting a 3800X


----------



## Bluesman

*More Info on AMD Update*

From our own @1usmus on his twitter feed: https://twitter.com/1usmus/status/1168917697867997184



> In particular, the update affects CPPC and C0. It all depends on the situation. I see different results. The essence of this update is to close all issues related to the passport boost. But that’s not all, there are surprises that the community will receive by Christmas.


----------



## datonyb

im guessing it will likely be a month after sept 10th as well 
10th anouncement...................
15th ish release the agesa to motherboard guys 
add 3 weeks for asrock to make a bios with it (and hope they dont break anything else with a the new bios )
so about a month until its on the download location

to be fair i expect the mainboard makers to totally focus the x570 boards first (after all there the ones with recent purchases that can be returned to retail or direct by rma)
those of us with x370 can wait another week as we cant return our boards now


----------



## garych

Does anyone have problems running Linpack Xtreme stress test on Zen 2?
Doesn't matter if RAM is OC'd or not, CPU at stock, I get this ~30 seconds into the test:


----------



## polkfan

Man now i wonder what those updates will be during Christmas?

Ha ha this is all great news.


----------



## Bluesman

*CPPC Explained*

Here is a good explanation of CPPC published in July. While it focuses on Linux, you get a good idea of what may change with the new driver coupled with a new AGESA on Sept. 10. BTW @1usmus while our RAM guru is known by Russian overclockers as a "Mobo Engineering Guru".

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-New-CPUFreq-CPPC


----------



## datonyb

guys i help out now and again on the asrock forum ,theres a guy there with a problem on shut down with x370/3800x and bios 5.8 
did any of you have this issue ?


quote 
Afternoon, I recently upgrade to a 3800x from a 1800x on my Asrock Taichi x370 and have encountered a few issues.

Primary issue: The computer will not shut down all the way. If I power off via windows or holding the power button; the computer turns back on after 2-3 seconds.

Secondary issue: Not a big deal, I can deal with it. But in order to properly boot (and not get stuck at debug code 27). I have to hold the reset button for about 5 seconds.




any suggestions i can try and help him with ?


----------



## Bluesman

datonyb said:


> guys i help out now and again on the asrock forum ,theres a guy there with a problem on shut down with x370/3800x and bios 5.8
> did any of you have this issue ?
> 
> 
> quote
> Afternoon, I recently upgrade to a 3800x from a 1800x on my Asrock Taichi x370 and have encountered a few issues.
> 
> Primary issue: The computer will not shut down all the way. If I power off via windows or holding the power button; the computer turns back on after 2-3 seconds.
> 
> Secondary issue: Not a big deal, I can deal with it. But in order to properly boot (and not get stuck at debug code 27). I have to hold the reset button for about 5 seconds.
> 
> A lot of things good be wrong. Make sure you have updated to current AMD chipset drivers. There was a problem, which I experienced, regarding shut down.
> 
> Don't OC your memory at first. Could be your issue is memory oc related.
> 
> Check for driver conflicts with other devices.
> 
> Good
> any suggestions i can try and help him with ?


Be sure and update the AMD chipset driver. There were isolated problems with earlier versions.


----------



## jellysandwich

Sorry but I'm freaking out but not sure where to post this - need some help, I think my bios update failed?



I just upgraded from a 1800x to 3700x. After I replaced the cpu, I booted up - it took a few cycles, but it eventually did boot up into windows.


After that I downloaded the latest 5.80 bios from https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.us.asp#BIOS. I was previously on the 5.60 bios. I rebooted, went into bios, and started the flash via usb drive.


It was going kinda slow ... so after about 10-11% I went to the bathroom. But after I came out, I didn't see anything except a black screen, and even the mouse was off (wired logitech rgb). So I waited about half an hour, and nothing changed. I checked the mobo and Dr Debug at this point said "3d"


I tried unplugging the power and resetting the cmos via the button the the back, then turned it on again. At this point Dr Debug cycles through a bunch of numbers like 33, 7a, 43, f2, f9, b6, 27 until eventually landing back at "3d"


What should I do?
*specs*
1800x -> 3700x
x370 taichi (5.60 -> 5.80)
corsair lpx 3000c15
nvidia 2070


----------



## Bluesman

jellysandwich said:


> Sorry but I'm freaking out but not sure where to post this - need some help, I think my bios update failed?
> 
> 
> 
> I just upgraded from a 1800x to 3700x. After I replaced the cpu, I booted up - it took a few cycles, but it eventually did boot up into windows.
> 
> 
> After that I downloaded the latest 5.80 bios from https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.us.asp#BIOS. I was previously on the 5.60 bios. I rebooted, went into bios, and started the flash via usb drive.
> 
> 
> It was going kinda slow ... so after about 10-11% I went to the bathroom. But after I came out, I didn't see anything except a black screen, and even the mouse was off (wired logitech rgb). So I waited about half an hour, and nothing changed. I checked the mobo and Dr Debug at this point said "3d"
> 
> 
> I tried unplugging the power and resetting the cmos via the button the the back, then turned it on again. At this point Dr Debug cycles through a bunch of numbers like 33, 7a, 43, f2, f9, b6, 27 until eventually landing back at "3d"
> 
> 
> What should I do?
> *specs*
> 1800x -> 3700x
> x370 taichi (5.60 -> 5.80)
> corsair lpx 3000c15
> nvidia 2070


With a new bios and memory that is overclocked or questionable, the bios reboots, and the screen is blank for a while, as it goes through a memory learning routine. Sometimes it gets stuck - at least that's my experience.

Try one memory stick. Clear CMOS and boot again. If no go, try the other memory stick. Clear CMOS and boot. 

I think 1-54 codes are memory but the d is confusing. Maybe someone else knows.


----------



## jellysandwich

Bluesman said:


> With a new bios and memory that is overclocked or questionable, the bios reboots, and the screen is blank for a while, as it goes through a memory learning routine. Sometimes it gets stuck - at least that's my experience.
> 
> Try one memory stick. Clear CMOS and boot again. If no go, try the other memory stick. Clear CMOS and boot.
> 
> I think 1-54 codes are memory but the d is confusing. Maybe someone else knows.



I tried the single memory stick, but no go ... same error


----------



## brdtoledo

jellysandwich said:


> I tried the single memory stick, but no go ... same error


* Turn the computer and your monitor OFF and remove them from the wall plug (this is important).

* Clear CMOS (use the jumper).

* Remove EVERYTHING from your computer. I mean EVERYTHING such as keyboard, mouse, fans (except CPU), monitor, video card, memory, sound card, etc.

* Just like that, with everything removed, turn your computer ON and check for the error code. Hopefully it will change and we will be able to identify the fault part.


----------



## datonyb

well my 3800x came today 
WHAT AN AFTERNOON IVE HAD !..................
so first i tried to update bios from 3.1>3.3>5.1>5.8.......................
good job i already had the bios downloaded as it seems the asrock website is having issues, i couldnt even get to the bios download options (but then the trouble was i wasnt sure what bios order of flash i had to use eg i remembered 3.3 was a bridge but wasnt sure which one to flash before 5.8 (luckily a friend got the website t display correctly on his system and chrome)
so flashed to 3.3/5.1/5.8 in ordr using the old 1700 ryzen all went ok-ish except i lost usb ports when i flashed to 3.3....yep the same usb ports i needed for usb flashing,also to note the damn bios-direct internet flash wasnt showing any updates for me from version 3.1.....hmmmmmmm
anyways booted to windows ran the update driver on 'unknown device' came back no driver found ......hmmm, so then ran update driver again and pointed it to my amd folder of drivers on c drive ,viola device found ....usb 3.1 hub (funny that it was already working fine with bios 3.1) maybe that got its I.D. changed with the bios flash ? who really knows ......... so now i had usb ports back i flashed to 5.8 no issues
booted to windows checked everything stable and proceeded to do the cpu swap

followed wendells at level1 techs advice and used a three pea application method one on central IO chip location one on my actual core location and a dummy pea on the location of second core in 12/16 cores (i must say the cpu temps are GREAT ! 47C max on multicore cinebench)

NOW THE ISSUE I HAD 
when changing from the 1700 to the 3800x ..............i lost ram slot b2, lost it so badly i was getting a no-boot cycle codes 33-7a-36 then switch off, very confused as i had made sure to reset bios every stage even before initial bios flashing so it technically was trying to boot very good b dies at 2133, i pulled both sticks from slots a2/b2 and dug out a total garbage set of 2133 no-name generic sticks stuck one in a2 and viola it booted ! went to bios all looking correct 
so booted windows all ok , assumed i would have to use the crap sticks to manually force safe 2133 ram settings ,and then try the tridentz 3866 sticks again, so i stuck the second garbage 2133 stick in slot b2 .........and same old boot loop 33-7a-36-switch off ......hmmmm so now logically it seems the cpu has mucked up my slot b2, as it worked fine with the 1700 (BEAR IN MIND I HAD TRIED USING B2 WITH TWO STICKS FOR AN HOUR NOW) just no joy whatsoever

i dialed in 3600 mhz ram on the quick drop menu in octweaker (which quite madly selected cl timing of 26 ! cl 26/26/26 WOWSER!) rebooted to windows ok and in a vain attempt decided to chuck in the other ram stick in b2 
watched the led on board ................................33-7a-36...........and then 76-99 etc etc etc 

ITS ALIVE !!!!!!!!!!!!! dont ask me how or why the system now decided to allow a boot with a ram stick in slot b2 

my only guess was cpu didnt seat well (amazing as ive done this quite a lot by the time ive reached 51 years) and somehow managed to overcome its high resistance pin/pins by itself as i didnt get to trying the reseat cpu stage


so the 3800x is now in the system running 3600 cl16 ram safe timings, and ive wasted the time i wanted to tweak and play with actual cpu 
done a quick cinebench r20 heres the results 

multi 4970 points 
single core 515 points 

hwinfo is showing at some brief stage i get 4525 on core0 and core 1, although i never see it running that in cpuz or hwinfo, allthough i can see for periods of 1-2 seconds 4475mhz, this is stock out the box settings of cpu 
will have to wait until weekend to play with OC and PBO 

anyways long enough post 
HOPEFULLY IT MAY HELP SOMEONE HAVING AN ISSUE WITH BROKEN RAM SLOT

cheers 
tony b


----------



## Bluesman

*What a Magical Mystery Tour!*

@datonyb What a magical mystery tour you went on. Thanks for the info. You never know what is going to happen with a new cpu and new bios!

I have seen a low CB multi like yours with my 3800x too. Usually, I have left the Steam app running or my AV is taking up bandwidth. Run Task Manager to see what's running prior to testing - be sure to then exit Task Manager as it eats cpu cycles.

When your time permits, run Ryzen Master. Then within one of the profile's copy current to get your RAM stuff within the profile. At the very top select "Precision Boost Overdrive". Save the profile and then select reboot and test.

When RM opens after the boot, report what PBO settings you see at the top. Should be 740-480-650 which is way higher than the default of 142-95-140. Now close RM and then run CB 20 multi and single core. Let us know what you get.

Have fun!!


----------



## polkfan

datonyb said:


> well my 3800x came today
> WHAT AN AFTERNOON IVE HAD !..................
> so first i tried to update bios from 3.1>3.3>5.1>5.8.......................
> good job i already had the bios downloaded as it seems the asrock website is having issues, i couldnt even get to the bios download options (but then the trouble was i wasnt sure what bios order of flash i had to use eg i remembered 3.3 was a bridge but wasnt sure which one to flash before 5.8 (luckily a friend got the website t display correctly on his system and chrome)
> so flashed to 3.3/5.1/5.8 in ordr using the old 1700 ryzen all went ok-ish except i lost usb ports when i flashed to 3.3....yep the same usb ports i needed for usb flashing,also to note the damn bios-direct internet flash wasnt showing any updates for me from version 3.1.....hmmmmmmm
> anyways booted to windows ran the update driver on 'unknown device' came back no driver found ......hmmm, so then ran update driver again and pointed it to my amd folder of drivers on c drive ,viola device found ....usb 3.1 hub (funny that it was already working fine with bios 3.1) maybe that got its I.D. changed with the bios flash ? who really knows ......... so now i had usb ports back i flashed to 5.8 no issues
> booted to windows checked everything stable and proceeded to do the cpu swap
> 
> followed wendells at level1 techs advice and used a three pea application method one on central IO chip location one on my actual core location and a dummy pea on the location of second core in 12/16 cores (i must say the cpu temps are GREAT ! 47C max on multicore cinebench)
> 
> NOW THE ISSUE I HAD
> when changing from the 1700 to the 3800x ..............i lost ram slot b2, lost it so badly i was getting a no-boot cycle codes 33-7a-36 then switch off, very confused as i had made sure to reset bios every stage even before initial bios flashing so it technically was trying to boot very good b dies at 2133, i pulled both sticks from slots a2/b2 and dug out a total garbage set of 2133 no-name generic sticks stuck one in a2 and viola it booted ! went to bios all looking correct
> so booted windows all ok , assumed i would have to use the crap sticks to manually force safe 2133 ram settings ,and then try the tridentz 3866 sticks again, so i stuck the second garbage 2133 stick in slot b2 .........and same old boot loop 33-7a-36-switch off ......hmmmm so now logically it seems the cpu has mucked up my slot b2, as it worked fine with the 1700 (BEAR IN MIND I HAD TRIED USING B2 WITH TWO STICKS FOR AN HOUR NOW) just no joy whatsoever
> 
> i dialed in 3600 mhz ram on the quick drop menu in octweaker (which quite madly selected cl timing of 26 ! cl 26/26/26 WOWSER!) rebooted to windows ok and in a vain attempt decided to chuck in the other ram stick in b2
> watched the led on board ................................33-7a-36...........and then 76-99 etc etc etc
> 
> ITS ALIVE !!!!!!!!!!!!! dont ask me how or why the system now decided to allow a boot with a ram stick in slot b2
> 
> my only guess was cpu didnt seat well (amazing as ive done this quite a lot by the time ive reached 51 years) and somehow managed to overcome its high resistance pin/pins by itself as i didnt get to trying the reseat cpu stage
> 
> 
> so the 3800x is now in the system running 3600 cl16 ram safe timings, and ive wasted the time i wanted to tweak and play with actual cpu
> done a quick cinebench r20 heres the results
> 
> multi 4970 points
> single core 515 points
> 
> hwinfo is showing at some brief stage i get 4525 on core0 and core 1, although i never see it running that in cpuz or hwinfo, allthough i can see for periods of 1-2 seconds 4475mhz, this is stock out the box settings of cpu
> will have to wait until weekend to play with OC and PBO
> 
> anyways long enough post
> HOPEFULLY IT MAY HELP SOMEONE HAVING AN ISSUE WITH BROKEN RAM SLOT
> 
> cheers
> tony b


I had to move my ram to slots 1 and 3 with my 3700X vs 2 and 4 that i had with my 2700x


----------



## polkfan

Once again look at those gains once he sets his memory to 3866mhz and tuned his timings using ryzen calc. 

I can't argue enough that tweaking memory on Zen 2 is more important then anything else you can do with it. I'm even betting its more important then getting a aftermarket cooler


----------



## gnashville

Really weird issue, my 3600 seems to have all of its cores suddenly stuck at max frequency. 
Tried resetting bios, etc. It's not entering any p-states and all of the cores are stuck on at 4.2Ghz. 
Anyone have any ideas? This has taken my idle temps from 35c to 50c+, which I'm not particularly happy about...
On bios 5.80, but everything was running fine until today.


----------



## datonyb

Bluesman said:


> @datonyb What a magical mystery tour you went on. Thanks for the info. You never know what is going to happen with a new cpu and new bios!
> 
> I have seen a low CB multi like yours with my 3800x too. Usually, I have left the Steam app running or my AV is taking up bandwidth. Run Task Manager to see what's running prior to testing - be sure to then exit Task Manager as it eats cpu cycles.
> 
> When your time permits, run Ryzen Master. Then within one of the profile's copy current to get your RAM stuff within the profile. At the very top select "Precision Boost Overdrive". Save the profile and then select reboot and test.
> 
> When RM opens after the boot, report what PBO settings you see at the top. Should be 740-480-650 which is way higher than the default of 142-95-140. Now close RM and then run CB 20 multi and single core. Let us know what you get.
> 
> Have fun!!


yeah will have a play at the weekend mate 
got to take grand-daughter to hary potter world friday (tomorrow)

will have some fun tweaking at weekend 

be prepared for some questions 

i thought the single core was quite good though for out the box


----------



## datonyb

polkfan said:


> I had to move my ram to slots 1 and 3 with my 3700X vs 2 and 4 that i had with my 2700x


yeah i see that also on msi forums ,they had issues using the PROPER ram slots ,it would have been one of the things i tried ,but hey it fixed itself ,,,,,,,,rather strangely

(for all i know i might have 'nudged' the noctua cooler and twisted the cpu a little in its socket while swapping ram stick and made the contact)

it is reminisant of ryzen 1000 launch when reseating a cpu could solve a ram stick not being seen under windows when it showed in bios

still a problem solved is a help to someone in the future that has the same problem , that why i love the internet in 2019 

things were a lot different when i was building 486 systems and there wasnt these forums and such on the net


----------



## datonyb

gnashville said:


> Really weird issue, my 3600 seems to have all of its cores suddenly stuck at max frequency.
> Tried resetting bios, etc. It's not entering any p-states and all of the cores are stuck on at 4.2Ghz.
> Anyone have any ideas? This has taken my idle temps from 35c to 50c+, which I'm not particularly happy about...
> On bios 5.80, but everything was running fine until today.


tried a full on cmos reset ?

battery out ,power lead out ,hold the power button for 20 seconds etc etc


----------



## gnashville

datonyb said:


> tried a full on cmos reset ?
> 
> battery out ,power lead out ,hold the power button for 20 seconds etc etc


I just reset using the cmos reset button on the motherboard initially. Just tried the manual way, no changes. 
Ryzen Master reports different core clocks than any other app I just noticed, but the temperature is still way too high.

CPUz, Core Temp and HWinfo all report all cores clocked at 4.2Ghz, whereas Ryzen Master has them much lower and not all at the same clocks, but it's still reporting 50c+ CPU temps.

Edit: I should note that I'm using an AIO, pump is running fine and temps only go up to ~65c under load.


----------



## polkfan

Bad news is i bet your bios chip is corrupted man i never had that happen to me but hey its sadly possible. Contact Asrock and ask for a replacement bios chip. 


On $200 boards they really need to have bios flashback as well as 2 bios chips, they put so much other crap on our boards but really this is more important then even USB-C to me.


----------



## gnashville

polkfan said:


> Bad news is i bet your bios chip is corrupted man i never had that happen to me but hey its sadly possible. Contact Asrock and ask for a replacement bios chip.
> 
> 
> On $200 boards they really need to have bios flashback as well as 2 bios chips, they put so much other crap on our boards but really this is more important then even USB-C to me.


That's a little drastic, I wasn't having any problems interacting with the bios. I wound up nuking my Windows install and that seems to have fixed the problem, I have a feeling Ryzen Master might have been the culprit, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## garych

Have you guys tried enabling EfficiencyModeEn in SMU options?
Looks very interesting. No more temperature spikes and gaming performance is basically the same.


----------



## gnashville

garych said:


> Have you guys tried enabling EfficiencyModeEn in SMU options?
> Looks very interesting. No more temperature spikes and gaming performance is basically the same.


I was looking at that while I was trying to solve my problem, I'll have to give it a go and see how my temps look.


----------



## polkfan

What is the maximum SOC voltage that we can use? I'm not sure if its 1.2V anymore with Zen 2? I know DDR4 memory can go up to 1.5V if its XMP memory but i'm not sure about Zen 2's SOC voltage. Trying to help this user at Linustechtips. 

He is so close to getting 3466mhz sable it fails around the 800% mark in memtest. 

He is using 1.45V on his DDR4 memory and 1.1V for his SOC.


----------



## Bluesman

polkfan said:


> What is the maximum SOC voltage that we can use? I'm not sure if its 1.2V anymore with Zen 2? I know DDR4 memory can go up to 1.5V if its XMP memory but i'm not sure about Zen 2's SOC voltage. Trying to help this user at Linustechtips.
> 
> He is so close to getting 3466mhz sable it fails around the 800% mark in memtest.
> 
> He is using 1.45V on his DDR4 memory and 1.1V for his SOC.


For Ryzen 3000s I've read 1.25 SOC. Here is a year old source that says no more than 1.30v: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/842ehb/asrock_ab350_pro4_guide_bios_overclocking_raven/

I read but could not find that you need to be really careful with the Ryzen 3000s and RAM SOC.


----------



## datonyb

personally i wouldnt exceed 1.1, additional volts is additional heat ,if the ram isnt playing ball id loosen timings before raising soc over 1.1


----------



## S3N7RY

Hi all, is the RAM QVL for Pinnacle Ridge the best bet for the latest BIOS, CPUs, etc?

I'm after 2x16GB modules, but I'm finding it a little difficult to source sticks from QVL in the Australian market.

Any pointers, or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## polkfan

S3N7RY said:


> Hi all, is the RAM QVL for Pinnacle Ridge the best bet for the latest BIOS, CPUs, etc?
> 
> I'm after 2x16GB modules, but I'm finding it a little difficult to source sticks from QVL in the Australian market.
> 
> Any pointers, or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.



I don't care what anyone says Samsung B-die is still the best but getting harder to find, I heard great things from Micron E-die as well.


Safe beat is to grab DDR4 3600Mhz with 16 timings or lower. I bet it will be a nice kit in that case. 

Currently this seems like a nice kit for the money 
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232218

Or this kit here which is Ryzen certified 
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232861

I would try to get those timings down a little though.


----------



## S3N7RY

polkfan said:


> I don't care what anyone says Samsung B-die is still the best but getting harder to find, I heard great things from Micron E-die as well.
> 
> 
> Safe beat is to grab DDR4 3600Mhz with 16 timings or lower. I bet it will be a nice kit in that case.
> 
> Currently this seems like a nice kit for the money
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232218
> 
> Or this kit here which is Ryzen certified
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232861
> 
> I would try to get those timings down a little though.


Thanks! Much appreciated, I will take a look and see if can source those locally.


----------



## polkfan

OK?????

Now this is extremely weird i redid windows 10 and now it says my fastest core is core 2 and 4 instead of core 4 and core 3 like last time???? 

This is still W10 1903 i'm very confused at this point.


Ryzen Master with the highlighted test is before i redid windows 10( found the picture a few pages back)


Using R15 and R20 and setting the program to use 2 threads only i can say that W10 1903 is now using my CPU correctly it also uses core 2 all the time now when running R15 or R20 before windows was randomly putting the treads on cores 0-3(or 1-4 in ryzen master)


Side note GeekBench 5.0 is out 

https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/77200

Not a bad score haha sadly i can't find geekbench 4 from their site anymore

Also did a quick R15 run 2109 MC / 203 SC


----------



## Korrektor

Guys, really need some help.
Just purchased 3700x instead of mine old 1700x. While still using 1700x I updated the bios to the 5.8 (it was 5.6), rebooted to make sure that everything runs properly, shut down the PC, replaced the CPU. Now it just don't POST. I forgot to clear CMOS when switching CPUs but did it few ways (with a button or jumper) with no success.
With to sticks of ram installed as they were (A2 B2 I think) it display shows error 33 and turns off, with 1 stick of ram in slot A1 it posts further but still gets stuck on 56 or something and turns off.
Don't understand what's going on. Will try to reseat the battery now

upd: It boots just fine with 1700x... Tried to reset the bios prior the 3700x reinstallation, no changes. Error 33 with infinite reboot cycle
And with one stick of ram in A1 it goes bit further until 65. With no sticks of ram there is no error at all on display, PC just switches off

upd2: very tired of trying to figure this out. Tried almost all the combos I imagine, even downgraded bios back to 5.6, still no success. Inserted 1700, checked if evrything on default, then swapped to 3700x. Got tired af and dropped the new cpu, gladly with no pin damage... Best user experience ever, don't know whom to blame honestly

Just in case : my memory is G.skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZR 2x16gb 3200


----------



## polkfan

This is why testing your memory is very important for stability i almost had my new ram settings perfect but then this happened after 7 YES 7 hours of testing my ram. 

So close to being stable but not 100% yet. I swear i looked for like 10min yesterday and all of a sudden i find it today haha i couldn't find BGS and BGS Alt for the life of me before today i thought Asrock took the option away.


----------



## garych

Noticed that with CSM off PC won’t POST with same RAM settings on 2733 and up as with CSM on.
Also CPU only boosts to 4150 sc on r5 3600 with CSM off.


----------



## Brightmist

Did some tinkering
R5 3600
PBO 10x, Motherboard PBO limits, boosts to 4275
B-die(3600C16 kit) at 3800C16 safe timings from calculator with GDM and Power Down Enabled, DRAM Voltage 1.44V, Coupled Mode, FCLK 1900
SoC 1.1V, VDDG 0.95(or might be one tick higher)
ProcODT 32 Ohms(this was suprising actually)
CSM off
Rest is auto.
Did a quick ~50 min stability test in DRAM Calculator, no errors so far. Will probably do an overnight one later or might just wait for new AGESA&BIOS too.

@garych @gnashville Using AMD Ryzen Balanced Power Plan, it was perfectly fine with no temperature spikes or whatever at FCLK 1800. Power consumption was also idling ~60W at the plug(Wattmeter, Seasonic Titanium PSU) with a Vega 64, 2 mech. drives, 2 SATA SSDs and a NVMe drive and 8 fans. Haven't really tested at FCLK 1900 but not seeing temperature spikes at all and cores going to sleep in Ryzen Master just fine.

@S3N7RY For RAM, I suggest getting 4x8 Micron E-die kits from Micron. ~150$ for 3000C15/3200C16 Crucial Ballistix Support LT (4x8) GB kits with AES codes pretty much. I'd expect them to hit 3600C16 and maybe 3800C16/3600C14 just fine with a bit of tinkering. X370 Taichi is a T-Topology board after all.

@Korrektor Put the single stick of RAM in A2, that's the suggested configuration for all AM4 boards. Boot with 1st gen CPU and flash to P5.8. If it fails to POST with 3rd gen CPU, change CPUs and flash it again to 5.8. Sometimes it looks like it has flashed successfully but it ends up getting screwed up for some reason.

@polkfan SoC 1.1V should be fine, some people did lower it to increase stability in the past, it supposedly should be in 0.05V range of VDDG. I haven't seen anyone increasing it to get stability.


----------



## polkfan

https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...w-build-18362-10019-19h2/#6LXfCaMyXlbHuPYc.97

"A CPU may have multiple “favored” cores (logical processors of the highest available scheduling class). To provide better performance and reliability, we have implemented a rotation policy that distributes work more fairly among these favored cores."


This is so funny i knew W10 1903 wasn't acting 100% correct yet with Zen 2 and now this just confirms it.


----------



## gnashville

Korrektor said:


> Guys, really need some help.
> Just purchased 3700x instead of mine old 1700x. While still using 1700x I updated the bios to the 5.8 (it was 5.6), rebooted to make sure that everything runs properly, shut down the PC, replaced the CPU. Now it just don't POST. I forgot to clear CMOS when switching CPUs but did it few ways (with a button or jumper) with no success.
> With to sticks of ram installed as they were (A2 B2 I think) it display shows error 33 and turns off, with 1 stick of ram in slot A1 it posts further but still gets stuck on 56 or something and turns off.
> Don't understand what's going on. Will try to reseat the battery now
> 
> upd: It boots just fine with 1700x... Tried to reset the bios prior the 3700x reinstallation, no changes. Error 33 with infinite reboot cycle
> And with one stick of ram in A1 it goes bit further until 65. With no sticks of ram there is no error at all on display, PC just switches off
> 
> upd2: very tired of trying to figure this out. Tried almost all the combos I imagine, even downgraded bios back to 5.6, still no success. Inserted 1700, checked if evrything on default, then swapped to 3700x. Got tired af and dropped the new cpu, gladly with no pin damage... Best user experience ever, don't know whom to blame honestly
> 
> Just in case : my memory is G.skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZR 2x16gb 3200


I'd also try each ram stick in A2 separately if you haven't yet, and make sure it's running at a low speed, like 2133Mhz. What are you using for a cooler, out of curiosity? 
Also, do all of the system fans go right to max speed before autoreboot?
If you have access to a spare set of DDR4 through a friend, that might be worth checking whether you can boot using a different kit.


----------



## polkfan

OK guys i came to the realization that PBO is not worth it in R15 and R20 i get around 1.5 to 2% higher scores in multi core but 10-15C more heat under load. That's why I would much rather have people leave their chips alone and instead focus on getting their memory to run as fast as possible and with the lowest timings while still making sure they keep their infinity fabric tied to their memory speed. 

Bullzoid did a nice video he expects the bad chips to allow 3533mhz and the best chips to top out around 3800mhz or 1900 for the infinity fabric. 

So far the max DDR4 voltage for XMP rated kits is 1.5V from what i gathered and it should be safe to that point. SOC voltage again i'm not sure and something tells me its lower then Zen 1 and Zen+ since its on 7nm. For now I wouldn't recommend anything higher then 1.15V for SOC. 

Does make your chip run hotter but not as much as PBO and it does more to performance then PBO does. 


I think we need a new Zen 2 memory guide using Ryzen calculator as a starting point and working from their. 


So again PBO is not worth it at all and i would much rather spend that extra heat in getting tighter and faster memory to run with 100% stability(or as close to that as possible)


----------



## Korrektor

To *Brightmist* & *gnashville*
I tried to boot with just A2. In fact it shows some small progress (e.g. not just turns off straight after showing 33 or anything, but shows 3-4 numbers and ends up on 65, for instance), but never POST successfully
Fans act differently, most of the times CPU fans are not spinning at all, but start to spin before -turn-off for a sec. I'm using D15 from noctua (and its pure suffering to reinstall it because it requires to reinstall the GPU as well since I can't pull the fan clips otherwise. I even ended up placing GPU in the lower slot)

I even tried to rollback for 5.6 but seems like it was worst decision I made today because now with 3700x Dr.Debug shows nothing in usual A2-B2 config (and probably 36 in A2 but can't recall exactly)
But I'm really tired to figure out what's going on. 

Thanks for the suggestion to update for 5.8 multiple times, that's actually fresh advice I've heard no one from yet.
Can I stay on 5.8 for 1700x in case if 3700x will not work without necessity to roll back? That "Not recommended to use for old-gen ryzens" sounds weird. 

As I got tired of swapping CPU's and reapplying thermal paste etc I dropped the CPU from a small height of like few feets and now it have miniscule dent on the corner... Duh. Hopefully I will be able to RMA it if its just a flawed unit and the drop didn't cause any cracks in textolite. 
Honestly most complicated upgrade I ever had...


----------



## Brightmist

5.60 should be able to boot with 3rd gen CPU tbh, it's a newish AGESA.


----------



## Korrektor

I don't have any spare set of DDR4 to test, the only friend of mine that just recently purchased AMD system have almost the same memory kit (e.g. 32gb b-die dualrank modules from g.skill). He is on x570 taichi. I can probably try to check my CPU in his system, and if it works, wait for the new bios or change the mobo... Is there any chance that the CPU itself is defective? I never heard of something like that in person, I know its theoretically possible.

Kinda sucks that I dropped it, in my country RMA process is stupid and they can point it out, although is really hard to detect visually


----------



## Brightmist

It's possible but highly unlikely unless the pins are damaged.
What's more likely is that it was a bad flash.


----------



## polkfan

Korrektor said:


> Guys, really need some help.
> Just purchased 3700x instead of mine old 1700x. While still using 1700x I updated the bios to the 5.8 (it was 5.6), rebooted to make sure that everything runs properly, shut down the PC, replaced the CPU. Now it just don't POST. I forgot to clear CMOS when switching CPUs but did it few ways (with a button or jumper) with no success.
> With to sticks of ram installed as they were (A2 B2 I think) it display shows error 33 and turns off, with 1 stick of ram in slot A1 it posts further but still gets stuck on 56 or something and turns off.
> Don't understand what's going on. Will try to reseat the battery now
> 
> upd: It boots just fine with 1700x... Tried to reset the bios prior the 3700x reinstallation, no changes. Error 33 with infinite reboot cycle
> And with one stick of ram in A1 it goes bit further until 65. With no sticks of ram there is no error at all on display, PC just switches off
> 
> upd2: very tired of trying to figure this out. Tried almost all the combos I imagine, even downgraded bios back to 5.6, still no success. Inserted 1700, checked if evrything on default, then swapped to 3700x. Got tired af and dropped the new cpu, gladly with no pin damage... Best user experience ever, don't know whom to blame honestly
> 
> Just in case : my memory is G.skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZR 2x16gb 3200


I personally think you might have a bad CPU sounds like a memory controller it does happen and to be honest doesn't Amd make the I/O on 12nm? Who makes that does TSMC also make that die? 



Try to stay in a troubleshooting mood i understand that its a bit annoying i would be freaking out too. 

Put your old CPU back in reset the board and test your ram use memtest and if it boots and heck even a quick 20min memtest run is enough to know its most likely not the ram. 

Before putting the 1700X back in take the bios battery out and make sure the power is off on the PC! Then turn on the PC to get rid of any juice in the caps(I always do this). Put the battery back in and make sure it boots into windows and run the memtest. 


If that works if you just got the CPU return it and exchange it, tell them that you tried your 1700X and it works perfect but this CPU doesn't want to post. I'm not to sure how things work in your country but in the United States most retail stores even get a credit for returns typically a certain amount each year(how it was at RadioShack no i'm not old just lived in a area that had a radioshack my whole life lol).

Just to make you feel a bit better about the RMA if you don't see any pins bent and if you don't see any thermal compound on the pins they need to return it makes me sick that we don't have some kind of world wide rules for the RMA process.


----------



## garych

Weird thing, but using SAFE profile from DRAM Calculator to OC my 2400MT/s to 3200MT/s performed worse than 3200MT/s with all Auto timings, GDM and Power Down also on Auto.
Maybe it's just Power Down affecting it like that, but also some of the timings were tighter on all Auto.
I decided to combine the best timing from Calculator and Auto and leave GDM and Power Down on Auto, which resulted in the best performance I've had so far on R5 3600.
And it was the first time I was even able to boot with 3200 on this motherboard. My segfaulting 1700 was holding me back.

Also I opened Ryzen High Performance profile in RightMark PPM and it has CPPC2 Autonomous mode enable by default, Ryzen Balanced has it disabled.
With Autonomous mode on you can set the Energy preference, which is on 0 by default. Setting it to 100 does the same thing as EfficiencyModeEn option in BIOS it seems: clocks don't ramp up right away, but gradually instead.
I set mine to 33, temperature spikes are smaller now.


----------



## Korrektor

Alright, struggle with 3700x continues.
I tried all the suggestions I found with no luck. Flashed again to 5.8 twice (from the Brightmist suggestion). Rebooted and defaulted the settings. Replaced to 3700x. Still 33 with A2/B2 populated or 65 with just A2. Made a full powered off CMOS reset (even detached the 24 pin cable, removed the battery and put the CLRCMOS jumper to pins 2-3 for about 15 minutes). No change. Same error codes in same configurations. Waited for few minutes hoping it to boot after multiple tries...


Spoiler



With 5.6 bios error codes were different (if I recall correctly 36 with A2 and nothing with A2/B2)



So I guess there is only three possible cases
1) For whatever reason 3700x doesn't like my 32gb dr b-dies 
2) I got a defective CPU
3) Current BIOS is flawed and I should wait for further updates, but the problem is that if I want to RMA with least complications here I need to do it quick

Only thing I can do is to try and put the CPU in x570 taichi of my friend and see if it works... And then probably think about changing my mobo as well but don't know what to pick as x570 are expensive and I don't know what x570 is better option. I have the money but that's a lot of hassle that I'd prefer to avoid


----------



## datonyb

Korrektor said:


> To *Brightmist* & *gnashville*
> I tried to boot with just A2. In fact it shows some small progress (e.g. not just turns off straight after showing 33 or anything, but shows 3-4 numbers and ends up on 65, for instance), but never POST successfully
> Fans act differently, most of the times CPU fans are not spinning at all, but start to spin before -turn-off for a sec. I'm using D15 from noctua (and its pure suffering to reinstall it because it requires to reinstall the GPU as well since I can't pull the fan clips otherwise. I even ended up placing GPU in the lower slot)
> 
> I even tried to rollback for 5.6 but seems like it was worst decision I made today because now with 3700x Dr.Debug shows nothing in usual A2-B2 config (and probably 36 in A2 but can't recall exactly)
> But I'm really tired to figure out what's going on.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion to update for 5.8 multiple times, that's actually fresh advice I've heard no one from yet.
> Can I stay on 5.8 for 1700x in case if 3700x will not work without necessity to roll back? That "Not recommended to use for old-gen ryzens" sounds weird.
> 
> As I got tired of swapping CPU's and reapplying thermal paste etc I dropped the CPU from a small height of like few feets and now it have miniscule dent on the corner... Duh. Hopefully I will be able to RMA it if its just a flawed unit and the drop didn't cause any cracks in textolite.
> Honestly most complicated upgrade I ever had...


this feels very similar to my experiance ,i posted this a few pages back 
i also did bios upgrade to 5.8 using my 1700 first gen ,then run into windows to test and everything is fine, when i inserted the 3800x in i got 33-7a-36 on the led and it then reboots (this will continue forever)
i found that if i removed ram from slot b2 and just left 1 stick in a2 it then boots perfectly

now hes some additional info since , after the first boot with just 1 ram stick i can then add the second to slot b2 and it boots fine ,i have since discovered (when playing with further overclocking in bios and causing a no boot ) that even after clearing the bios i still need to do this INITIAL one stick of ram in a2 to get it to post properly ,and then switch off and reinsert the second stick 

the similarities to your situation are vast 
my advice is 
reflash with 1 stick in a2, make sure the bios is fully reset to defaults first 
then try the 3000 series still with just one stick in a2 and watch the led it will start 33-7a-36 now see whats happens after that (in my case i get a series of numbers maybe 7-10 sets in mere seconds ) then the post screen for bios or boot options 

the thing is if its not making the post screen you need to know what was the last number in led to tell us what it stalled on (i would disconnect all storage drives etc ) just use 1 ram stick and a gpu to get to that post screen and then go from there (id even disconnect all chassis fans etc )

from your posts i think you have TWO problems, one is identical to me and that first initial boot needs one ram stick , AND THEN there is something stopping the next/final stage before post success


----------



## datonyb

have you also tried without any keyboard and mouse ? ,it might be sticking trying to get a usb device initialized (at least if you get to post when not using a keyboard your getting closer to solving the issue )

ive just googled code 65 (MANY DIFFERENT THINGS ) but its saying mainly chipset initilzation 

but there are results pointing at usb's and storage problems (which may fall under the chipset initialzations)

worth a try ?


----------



## Korrektor

Thanks a lot everyone for help but after testing my CPU on x570 taichi it booted just fine and the only "solution" I came up with is to purchase x570 Aorus Elite instead as I got really exhausted trying to troubleshoot this. Totally not happy with this but this is my workstation and can't afford waiting for months for proper BIOS update. Obviously I could just stay on 1700x until then but don't want to. Taichi with 1700x will go to the second PC of my wife instead of her FX8350

It feels like current BIOS or AGESA or whatever for x370 is conflicting with bigger memory modules as I seen people reporting that their 32/64gb kits are not working, and never seen anyone complaining with just 16 gigs. Maybe its just coincidence. Someone purchased cheap 4gb modules from QVL list and it booted up just fine while, again, bigger kits failed to even POST

P.s. the only thing I concerned a bit is that I barely attached the heatsink while testing on x570 taichi and it worked at 100*C for a minute, is that ok? 
I guess it just throttled


----------



## Brightmist

I haven't really seen anyone having trouble with their `big memory kits` on X370. It's just a matter of finding correct ProcODT value and maybe increasing the DRAM voltage. There was actually a post here of someone running 4x16 Micron E-die kit at 3600C16 which is pretty much the max. platform goes. X370 boards might even be better suited to run `big memory kits` since majority of them are T-Topology.

I can see Hynix AFR/MFR dual rank kits maybe having an issue POSTing but still, BIOS would reset to 2133 strap pretty much.


----------



## polkfan

Korrektor said:


> Thanks a lot everyone for help but after testing my CPU on x570 taichi it booted just fine and the only "solution" I came up with is to purchase x570 Aorus Elite instead as I got really exhausted trying to troubleshoot this. Totally not happy with this but this is my workstation and can't afford waiting for months for proper BIOS update. Obviously I could just stay on 1700x until then but don't want to. Taichi with 1700x will go to the second PC of my wife instead of her FX8350
> 
> It feels like current BIOS or AGESA or whatever for x370 is conflicting with bigger memory modules as I seen people reporting that their 32/64gb kits are not working, and never seen anyone complaining with just 16 gigs. Maybe its just coincidence. Someone purchased cheap 4gb modules from QVL list and it booted up just fine while, again, bigger kits failed to even POST
> 
> P.s. the only thing I concerned a bit is that I barely attached the heatsink while testing on x570 taichi and it worked at 100*C for a minute, is that ok?
> I guess it just throttled


Did you buy this CPU locally or online? I would highly advise you to exchange it i'm certain its a bad CPU.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> Weird thing, but using SAFE profile from DRAM Calculator to OC my 2400MT/s to 3200MT/s performed worse than 3200MT/s with all Auto timings, GDM and Power Down also on Auto.
> Maybe it's just Power Down affecting it like that, but also some of the timings were tighter on all Auto.
> I decided to combine the best timing from Calculator and Auto and leave GDM and Power Down on Auto, which resulted in the best performance I've had so far on R5 3600.
> And it was the first time I was even able to boot with 3200 on this motherboard. My segfaulting 1700 was holding me back.
> 
> Also I opened Ryzen High Performance profile in RightMark PPM and it has CPPC2 Autonomous mode enable by default, Ryzen Balanced has it disabled.
> With Autonomous mode on you can set the Energy preference, which is on 0 by default. Setting it to 100 does the same thing as EfficiencyModeEn option in BIOS it seems: clocks don't ramp up right away, but gradually instead.
> I set mine to 33, temperature spikes are smaller now.


Try turning off GDM and power down mode, also turn off BGS and enable BGS ALT.


----------



## Brightmist

GDM increases stability, it's smth like a 1.5T Command Rate to be used when Command Rate 1T isn't stable enough.
Power Down shouldn't really affect stability at all.
BankGroupSwap helps stabilize dual rank RAM, BankGroupSwap Alt helps stabilize single rank RAM.


----------



## polkfan

Brightmist said:


> GDM increases stability, it's smth like a 1.5T Command Rate to be used when Command Rate 1T isn't stable enough.
> Power Down shouldn't really affect stability at all.
> BankGroupSwap helps stabilize dual rank RAM, BankGroupSwap Alt helps stabilize single rank RAM.


GDM also heavily effects latency as everyone calls it 1.5T which is basically true. First thing i would do is disable GDM then focus on lowering other timings.


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Try turning off GDM and power down mode, also turn off BGS and enable BGS ALT.


OK, I did that. After more stability testing I had to increase timings from 16-18-18-19-38 60 with 480 Trfc suggested by Calculator to 19-19-19-19-40 61 with auto Trfc of 560.
Also found out that in case of my bad timings uncoupled 1800 FCLK increases latency pretty significantly, while on 2666 it the latency was better with 1800 FCLK.

Regarding GDM, dunno if it's any relevant, but 1.6.2 Calculator has this in changelog:
*"NEW. CAD_BUS received very flexible settings. Thanks to these flexible settings, it is possible to disable GDM (1T mode) without losing stability for Zen 2. DR also got the opportunity to disable GDM at low frequencies (up to 3200 MHz inclusive). Compatibility with previous generations is required to be tested."*


----------



## garych

Brightmist said:


> GDM increases stability, it's smth like a 1.5T Command Rate to be used when Command Rate 1T isn't stable enough.
> Power Down shouldn't really affect stability at all.
> BankGroupSwap helps stabilize dual rank RAM, BankGroupSwap Alt helps stabilize single rank RAM.


So if I have 4 SR sticks I should turn BGS on and BGSalt off?


----------



## jinsk8r

So I just bought a new Ryzen 3900X to replace my 1700 on X370 Taichi board, installed AMD all in 1 with VGA driver ver:19.10.16_19H1_WHQL and Bios 5.80. Windows 10 loading screen (one with spinning dots) now takes 30 minutes to get into Windows, after that it works just fine.

Windows Startup Recovery also takes 20-30mins to load, and I tried to remove many system-related drivers (hidden ones as well), but it didnt help.

Has anyone encountered this problem? And any suggestion to fix it? I will try every possible ways before re-installing Windows.

Thank you!


----------



## garych

jinsk8r said:


> So I just bought a new Ryzen 3900X to replace my 1700 on X370 Taichi board, installed AMD all in 1 with VGA driver ver:19.10.16_19H1_WHQL and Bios 5.80. Windows 10 loading screen (one with spinning dots) now takes 30 minutes to get into Windows, after that it works just fine.
> 
> Windows Startup Recovery also takes 20-30mins to load, and I tried to remove many system-related drivers (hidden ones as well), but it didnt help.
> 
> Has anyone encountered this problem? And any suggestion to fix it? I will try every possible ways before re-installing Windows.
> 
> Thank you!


You don't need to install ALL-IN-1 Driver for X370 Taichi, it's only required if you have APU and video output on the motherboard.
They copy paste this requirement on every 1st gen motherboard page, but don't actually change the text if the board doesn't have video outputs.

I didn't have any problems starting up with R5 3600 on 5.64 BIOS, which I installed before returning my 1700, updated to 5.80 with 3600 installed afterwards.
Also I prefer to have fresh Windows install after every major hardware upgrades, so I just made sure everything's working and did the re-install.


----------



## Brightmist

Turned off PBO since boosting behavior felt like a RNG.
Copied 3600C14 Manual profile from calculator 1-to-1 including CAD_BUS and RTT values, passed stability testing just fine.

I'm not sure if [email protected] is stable with 3800C16 RAM. System feels sluggish and AIDA latency test shows a wide range going up to 95 ns. Increasing ProcODT helped but didn't eliminate the issue altogether.

Also switched from Balanced to High Performance, that also increased clocks a little wit PBO on and off.

@polkfan I don't see 15-20C difference with PBO on, it might be cooling related. Max. would probably be 3-5C. Lower your SoC voltage to 1.1 maybe, I'm not sure it's necessary to increase it or that it's safe.



garych said:


> So if I have 4 SR sticks I should turn BGS on and BGSalt off?


 @garych Yea go for it for 2 DPC setup too, that's what calculator suggests.

@jinsk8r All-in-One driver is just fo APUs, not necessary for CPUs.
In my experience, if you're hitting Windows Recovery after UEFI, it means your settings aren't stable. Mine just boots into Windows with proper settings without going into recovery mode and unstable settings almost alway show up as recovery screen on start.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> OK, I did that. After more stability testing I had to increase timings from 16-18-18-19-38 60 with 480 Trfc suggested by Calculator to 19-19-19-19-40 61 with auto Trfc of 560.
> Also found out that in case of my bad timings uncoupled 1800 FCLK increases latency pretty significantly, while on 2666 it the latency was better with 1800 FCLK.
> 
> Regarding GDM, dunno if it's any relevant, but 1.6.2 Calculator has this in changelog:
> *"NEW. CAD_BUS received very flexible settings. Thanks to these flexible settings, it is possible to disable GDM (1T mode) without losing stability for Zen 2. DR also got the opportunity to disable GDM at low frequencies (up to 3200 MHz inclusive). Compatibility with previous generations is required to be tested."*


480 Trfc seems way to high possibly try something lower. Good start though and yeah Linus did a video comparing speeds and he found that on slow memory setting the infinity fabric to 1800mhz did improve performance and it overcame the latency penalty. 

I'm working on lowering my latency on my memory but its being extremely picky at the moment. Drives me nuts i'm always so close for the test to pass and it fails at like the last min. That's why i keep trying as i know i can get it.


----------



## garych

After almost 20 cycles of TestMem5 with 1usmus config (~4 hours on 32GiB and Ryzen R5 3600) there were no errors on 3200 19-20-20-40-62 480.
Latency is 78 ns according to AIDA64, which is great compared to 86-87 ns that I had with 2666 14-16-16-32 50 468.
I finally started saving the UEFI profiles now, because there are some hard to find options from second page of DRAM Calculator that get reset after failed RAM OC, and I forget to re-apply, which might've caused the instability I had before.
Also, I hate that after I manually set timings on OC page they also get changed in AMD CBS option, and then, when I switch back to Auto on OC page, settings in AMD CBS won't change to Auto and will remember the last manual settings I had.
So I have to go and change them all there as well, or to start using CBS settings instead of OC page with some of it's values being in HEX for some reason.


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> 480 Trfc seems way to high possibly try something lower. Good start though and yeah Linus did a video comparing speeds and he found that on slow memory setting the infinity fabric to 1800mhz did improve performance and it overcame the latency penalty.
> 
> I'm working on lowering my latency on my memory but its being extremely picky at the moment. Drives me nuts i'm always so close for the test to pass and it fails at like the last min. That's why i keep trying as i know i can get it.


I mean, that's what Calculator suggests even on fast profile, I will probably try lowering it to 464. 
Do you think I can lower it even further without causing instability?
After all, it's just a crappy 4 DIMM Hynix MFR kit, the default 2400 XMP profile has 421 for Trfc.
_Edit:_ lowering to 464 shaved .5 ns off of latency.


----------



## polkfan

Yes I think you can lower it even further but given that its Hynix MFR you are probably close to the max i hope the extreme profiles come back again


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Yes I think you can lower it even further but given that its Hynix MFR you are probably close to the max i hope the extreme profiles come back again


Switching to 464 caused some small performance loss, even though the latency is .5 ns lower.


----------



## Relshin

Hey all,

So I'm trying to figure out if upgrading to Gen3 from Gen1 is worth it. I've been following this thread off and on since Gen3 release. I currently have a 1700x and want to upgrade to either a 3700x or 3950x(when it drops). I'm definitely not too knowledgeable with BIOS tweaking, but is the process fairly simple? It seems like the most important thing is using the Ryzen ram calc to get ram settings perfect. I game and do film work so the upgrade would be awesome, but is it worth if my BIOS tweaking skills aren't up to par? Thanks!!


----------



## thomasck

Relshin said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm trying to figure out if upgrading to Gen3 from Gen1 is worth it. I've been following this thread off and on since Gen3 release. I currently have a 1700x and want to upgrade to either a 3700x or 3950x(when it drops). I'm definitely not too knowledgeable with BIOS tweaking, but is the process fairly simple? It seems like the most important thing is using the Ryzen ram calc to get ram settings perfect. I game and do film work so the upgrade would be awesome, but is it worth if my BIOS tweaking skills aren't up to par? Thanks!!


After updating to 5.80 bios then ram tweaking, you won't be dealing with so many other stuff in bios. I upgraded from a 1800x to a 3900x and wow, such a performer bump, is totally worth it. And as you said, dram calc is a great point to start with, you can just load the xmp profile into dram calc or use v1-v2 profiles and that's it. Loading the xmp profile has been working better for than just following v1 or V2 profiles.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/d1vcgy/1usmus_the_creator_of_ryzen_dram_calculator_posts/

Lets hope this fixes the issue this doesn't look good so far........


Not sure reading other people's post and they say it fixed their boost behavior and i'm even seeing the 3900x hit 4625mhz which is amazing. 

Lets hope this fixes it rumor is most will get the update tomorrow


----------



## polkfan

Yes upgrading to 3rd gen is for sure worth it even more so if you get good memory. Since you mainly game that is where most of the gains come from. When i compared a 1800X to a 3700X i see 30% higher single core performance which is insane. 


To give you a great idea of Zen's 2 IPC let me show you this one benchmark which in my opinion says it all

https://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph14605/111185.png

If anyone knows Dolphin Emulator or emulators in general IPC and frequency is all what matters and Zen 2 is doing very well.



At this point i think i'm done testing my memory until this new bios comes out cause if it does change the boost behavior their is a big chance its going to effect our memory too


----------



## garych

Relshin said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I'm trying to figure out if upgrading to Gen3 from Gen1 is worth it. I've been following this thread off and on since Gen3 release. I currently have a 1700x and want to upgrade to either a 3700x or 3950x(when it drops). I'm definitely not too knowledgeable with BIOS tweaking, but is the process fairly simple? It seems like the most important thing is using the Ryzen ram calc to get ram settings perfect. I game and do film work so the upgrade would be awesome, but is it worth if my BIOS tweaking skills aren't up to par? Thanks!!


Film work must be editing, right? If your RAM is decent with XMP then I wouldn't bother wasting time on tweaking it, you're going to spend a lot of time stress testing it before you can be sure you can continue working and something won't fail suddenly.


----------



## polkfan

Not sure how but users on this forum tend to find beta bios's quite easily if you find any in the next few days for this board please link it here too, i will do the same if i come across it



I feel dirty i think i'm gonna stay at reddit for awhile and help others......i know they are noobs but hey i was a noob once.


----------



## jinsk8r

jinsk8r said:


> So I just bought a new Ryzen 3900X to replace my 1700 on X370 Taichi board, installed AMD all in 1 with VGA driver ver:19.10.16_19H1_WHQL and Bios 5.80. Windows 10 loading screen (one with spinning dots) now takes 30 minutes to get into Windows, after that it works just fine.
> 
> Windows Startup Recovery also takes 20-30mins to load, and I tried to remove many system-related drivers (hidden ones as well), but it didnt help.
> 
> Has anyone encountered this problem? And any suggestion to fix it? I will try every possible ways before re-installing Windows.
> 
> Thank you!


Well, after reinstalling Windows and updated drivers, the issue stills persists. So I figured out that's some of my new drivers. I restored my backed-up drive and I used Driver Booster to uninstall all AMD related drivers (SATA, PCI... ect) and the problem is gone. Now I just need to re-install the drivers one by one to find the exact one that caused the problem.


----------



## garych

jinsk8r said:


> Well, after reinstalling Windows and updated drivers, the issue stills persists. So I figured out that's some of my new drivers. I restored my backed-up drive and I used Driver Booster to uninstall all AMD related drivers (SATA, PCI... ect) and the problem is gone. Now I just need to re-install the drivers one by one to find the exact one that caused the problem.


What kind of drivers do you install and where do you get them?
The only few drivers I install are Chipset drivers from AMD website, GPU Drivers and optionally built-in Audio drivers (Audio drivers provided by Microsoft are good enough though).


----------



## garych

Figured that since I had settings reset, which probably caused the instability on lower timings, I decided to to lower them one notch with all Calculator second page options applied.
2 hours 12 cycles into the TestMem5 so far, no errors.
Tried running Calculator’s built-in memtest, it won’t start testing with RAM amount values over 24GiB


----------



## Brightmist

Calculator's RAM testing utility has a bug, it assigns more than available RAM when you do `Clear Standby` / `Max RAM` which ends up testing pagefile on the storage device.

Go with ~90% of physical RAM instead after `Clear Standby`

Not sure why it doesn't start with 24+ GB of RAM.


----------



## garych

Brightmist said:


> Calculator's RAM testing utility has a bug, it assigns more than available RAM when you do `Clear Standby` / `Max RAM` which ends up testing pagefile on the storage device.
> 
> Go with ~90% of physical RAM instead after `Clear Standby`


It shows me ~30300 MiB, I tried subtracting 1000 MiB step by step until I stumbled upon ~24000 which allowed me to run the test, and only 80% of RAM is occupied overall while test is running.

In other news, after more than 7 hours and 40 cycles of TestMem5 with 1usmus’s v3 config there were no errors with 1 tick lower primary timings.
So now it’s 19-19-19-39-61-480, will try lowering that some more.


----------



## garych

It seems to me that either Calculator or memtest itself wont allow running anything higher than 2 GiB/thread 
And since there’s not that many folks out there with 6 core Ryzen paired with 32GiB of RAM, I would assume not many people ever had this problem.


----------



## garych

Lowered CL to 18 and Trfc to 464.
Getting slightly lower CPU scores in Passmark, but also slightly higher 2D, 3D and memory scores, interesting...


----------



## Senniha

Where are the new 1.0.0.3 ABBA BIOS?As always Asrock last.


----------



## polkfan

Senniha said:


> Where are the new 1.0.0.3 ABBA BIOS?As always Asrock last.


I have been reading quite a lot of content at reddit from users and i think i will kiss my board before switching to MSI or ASUS so many users don't have any bios updates at all on their boards. 

I was thinking about emailing asrock and seeing if they have a beta yet, looks like even the Asrock X570 Taichi doesn't have it yet either


----------



## Bluesman

polkfan said:


> I have been reading quite a lot of content at reddit from users and i think i will kiss my board before switching to MSI or ASUS so many users don't have any bios updates at all on their boards.
> 
> I was thinking about emailing asrock and seeing if they have a beta yet, looks like even the Asrock X570 Taichi doesn't have it yet either


Yeah, I think ASROCK has really brought their A game with the Ryzen 3000s bios. I was about to give up on them but they have been responsive to members and given us some fun bioses.

Right now Gigabyte and ASROCK are the two mobos that are getting pretty good bioses out on time. While I realize the 570 mobos will get priority, I really expect they will get to us in a couple of weeks, if not sooner.


----------



## garych

18-19-19-39-61 464 40 cycles of stress test went fine.
Cinebench score is not much higher than before, but 2D and 3D have improved.








Edit: Turns out NVIDIA Studio driver was somehow affecting CPU performance in Passmark.
After installing the latest Game Ready driver I got the best score so far.


----------



## garych

Bluesman said:


> Yeah, I think ASROCK has really brought their A game with the Ryzen 3000s bios. I was about to give up on them but they have been responsive to members and given us some fun bioses.
> 
> Right now Gigabyte and ASROCK are the two mobos that are getting pretty good bioses out on time. While I realize the 570 mobos will get priority, I really expect they will get to us in a couple of weeks, if not sooner.


I don't even have problems except slightly longer boot times on this board.
Only 1 core out of 6 doesn't reach the max boost, only gets to 4150MHz.

I had problems before, but that probably just tells how bad my 1700 was.


----------



## Brightmist

I've been really happy with the board since I bought it around April of 2017. RAM/CPU OC was stable for more than 2 years with first gen Ryzen and it's now stable with 3rd gen. LAN/Wi-Fi/Audio have all been working fine. No weird bugs like C6H where all your fans are stopping randomly etc. My only gripe would probably be BIOS not properly reading CPU temperatures(like HWinfo64 now shows 2 different temps, Tdie and CCD1 Tdie while Ryzen Master shows CCD1 Tdie as CPU temperature)

I think the board will keep serving me well for a long time in the future as long as ASRock and AMD keeps supporting it. I might even upgrade the ram and get some 4x8 E-dies now that they're pretty cheap compared to their pricepoint 2 years ago.

I just wish HWinfo64 had like fan control functionality.


----------



## polkfan

This was rated one of the best boards during the x300 series launch, not a surprise that people had good luck with this board. I was reading a review from techpowerup and this is the only 10/10 perfect score they gave a board


----------



## polkfan

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/09/amd-improves-real-world-boost-and-idle-on-ryzen-3000/

Hi guys i'm posting this cause Amd not only fixed the boost issue but they also fixed idle temps which is why i keep reading posts on reddit about lower temps after this update

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/09/amd-improves-real-world-boost-and-idle-on-ryzen-3000/


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/09/amd-improves-real-world-boost-and-idle-on-ryzen-3000/
> 
> Hi guys i'm posting this cause Amd not only fixed the boost issue but they also fixed idle temps which is why i keep reading posts on reddit about lower temps after this update
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/09/amd-improves-real-world-boost-and-idle-on-ryzen-3000/


IDK, my idle temps are pretty good already, I think.
Pereodically jumping form 32-33 to 37-40 when I open new tab or webpage, rarely goes up to 43-44.
Ambient is 24.

I can also set energy preference to like 30-40% and it won't go over 37C during light load use.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> IDK, my idle temps are pretty good already, I think.
> Pereodically jumping form 32-33 to 37-40 when I open new tab or webpage, rarely goes up to 43-44.
> Ambient is 24.
> 
> I can also set energy preference to like 30-40% and it won't go over 37C during light load use.


Mine is so crazy haha like i swear doing normal web browsing my temps are higher then when i run handbrake haha

Since our PC's mostly set at idle for most of the time i'm very happy Amd fixed this.


----------



## garych

I feel like with all this memory stability testing I should use a separate drive with separate Windows installation for it, because some files might get corrupt and probably will if RAM is not verified as stable yet.
Running sfc /scannow found some corrupted files after all my overclock attempts.


----------



## Timer5

My Trusty X370 Taichi recently blew out 4 of its back USB ports leaving me with a single USB 3.1 type A, 2 USB 3 and the ever useless USB type C port. Because of that I moved to the X570 taichi after playing with it for a day or so these are the results of my OC. So far it seems to turbo far lower than the X370 taichi did with most turbos on my 3900x only reaching 4.3 vs 4.45 on my X370 using PBO I also find that the X570 board doesn't turbo as hard or as long as as the X370 so it will lower clocks faster and keep the turbos up for a much shorter period of time so hoping the BIOS update fixes that. I did find my kit of 3200mhz CL 16 memory overclocks far better on the board though, got it up to 3568Mhz (BCLK is 101) and got the timings pretty tight for my kit. So far the performance while better with the new kit is still trailing behind the X370 with its higher turbos so hoping with the next BIOS update I can get the turbos of my the X370 board with the memory OCing of this board. Below is my memory timings and setup if anyone wanted to use them as a reference. Sadly I can't get to 3600Mhz even when dropping the BCLK to 100 it will post but freezes on the post so I settled with 3568 and tight timings. Its kinda weird tome that the Asrock X370 a much older board handled its turbos better than the newer X570 boards. REALLY hoping the new update fixes this. 

As for my old X370 taichi though most of the USB ports are burnt out and the board is mostly gimped it is PERFECT for upgrading my server since the old 1700x does beat dual socket 1366 any day! Time to buy some ECC Ram and get to work!


----------



## Veii

Timer5 said:


> My Trusty X370 Taichi recently blew out 4 of its back USB ports leaving me with a single USB 3.1 type A, 2 USB 3 and the ever useless USB type C port. Because of that I moved to the X570 taichi after playing with it for a day or so these are the results of my OC. So far it seems to turbo far lower than the X370 taichi did with most turbos on my 3900x only reaching 4.3 vs 4.45 on my X370 using PBO I also find that the X570 board doesn't turbo as hard or as long as as the X370 so it will lower clocks faster and keep the turbos up for a much shorter period of time so hoping the BIOS update fixes that. I did find my kit of 3200mhz CL 16 memory overclocks far better on the board though, got it up to 3568Mhz (BCLK is 101) and got the timings pretty tight for my kit. So far the performance while better with the new kit is still trailing behind the X370 with its higher turbos so hoping with the next BIOS update I can get the turbos of my the X370 board with the memory OCing of this board. Below is my memory timings and setup if anyone wanted to use them as a reference. Sadly I can't get to 3600Mhz even when dropping the BCLK to 100 it will post but freezes on the post so I settled with 3568 and tight timings. Its kinda weird tome that the Asrock X370 a much older board handled its turbos better than the newer X570 boards. REALLY hoping the new update fixes this.
> 
> As for my old X370 taichi though most of the USB ports are burnt out and the board is mostly gimped it is PERFECT for upgrading my server since the old 1700x does beat dual socket 1366 any day! Time to buy some ECC Ram and get to work!


It's not that "strange" 
The bios difference is it - the SMU difference to be more exact 
We got a lot of AGESA 1.0.0.3 versions while old 3xx, 4xx boards got AGESA 1.0.0.2 with better boost behaviour 
1.0.0.3 was hotpatch downgraded "to preserve the live of our processors" - well when it uses that much voltage + PBO voltage offset ontop , who wondered ^^#

Can you check if you are on AGESA 1.0.0.4 already on the 2.0 bios of the X570 Taichi ?
^ EDIT: nonsense ~ oops, they actually did pull an ABBA :lachen:








But yes seems like they lowered clock even further down from 4.55 SMU 46.34.00 to 4.45 SMU 46.49.00
But it uses 50mV less ^^#


----------



## Bluesman

I have this site on my checklist for a new ASROCK ABBA beta bios: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...s-agesa-ubersicht-12-09-19-a-1228903.html#2.7

With this German shop you have to go to the blog and then find your bios. Unforunately, they are on vacation but they are a good site for beta bioses: https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1566885414&sw=


----------



## Veii

Bluesman said:


> I have this site on my checklist for a new ASROCK ABBA beta bios: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...s-agesa-ubersicht-12-09-19-a-1228903.html#2.7
> 
> With this German shop you have to go to the blog and then find your bios. Unforunately, they are on vacation but they are a good site for beta bioses: https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1566885414&sw=


Yes, and who ever wants the new SMU for anything on a 1 CCX - can ask in 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1640394-ryzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html

Somebody surely will help ~ for 12c it does have worse boost then the old patches 50mV lower VID 100mhz lower SC boost
1 CCX 6,8c looks to boost better with 46.49

Well here are some reposts
46.34.00 SMU old boost behavior high but high voltage 1.0.0.3ABB ~ by 1usmus
46.49 SMU is work in progress - i have a dead taichi here (now alive finally) and a flasher - will port it over but the reason why we have yet no X370 ABBA, is because_ it doesn't fit_ ~
Not enough space to put the new SMU patch without a full reorder (which takes time)
X470 is out for example ~ will try what i can do in the next 24h - if ASRock or someone in the post above is not faster


----------



## polkfan

Veii

Wish i new how to do that way to scared to try haha


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Veii
> 
> Wish i new how to do that way to scared to try haha


I remember ASRock had this very annoying secure flash check 
1usmus made the SMU mod on request - i'm still learning but was able to brick my board 2 months ago by breaking that security check via downgrading ^^#

Got my EVC2, 2 days ago 
(it's soo cute ! ~ ty for the efford making it @*elmor*):wubsmiley
and new set of rams (130€ for 4000 binned B-dies) 
Check out the forum link i posted above, like the last 6-7 pages and you'll learn how to do it @*gupsterg* made a very easy to follow Hex edit video with a X370 Strix ~ also thanks to him for the first trys of SMU patching, finding it out and teaching people :heart:
1usmus helped also with other SMU versions, benchmarks and comparisons, not to forget for shamino helped (hope i wrote it right) and i surely forgot couple more guys

Just head over to the thread and watch his video on the X370 Strix-F upload ~ easy to follow
Unsure if you can flash it without breaking the verification capsule 
(if it allows you even via afuefix64, but you can try or just wait a bit)
ABBA patch is done, but i need to test it first before releasing - don't have a 3600 :/

1usmus upload above works


----------



## Veii

Oh before i forget,
Did anyone ever backup the AGESA 1.0.0.2 Beta for our Taichi's ?
i'm currious for PCIe 4.0 support before we got it removed on 1.0.0.3+


----------



## garych

Who says the latest AGESA doesn’t fit in our board?
The last one was barely over half of max size of 16MiB BIOS ROM.
The reason it’s not out is the priority of newer boards...


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> Who says the latest AGESA doesn’t fit in our board?
> The last one was barely over half of max size of 16MiB BIOS ROM.
> The reason it’s not out is the priority of newer boards...


It overshoots on the location where SMU is - stuff has to be rearanged 
X370 Taichi has one location for SMU 1-2-3
Msi old and X570 has 2, 1-2-3 / 1-2-3
Gigabyte X570 has 5 but also twice , one is for bixby, one is unknown to me and the rest is the 3 locations for SMU / that thing again twice , like on every X570 board

Injecting SMU v46.34.00 into 4xx MSI boards 1.0.0.3ABB ,unlocked AMD Overclocking - but generally for their layout it's twice 3 patches
X370 Taichi has only once them inside ~ it's not a 3 min work like the rest of the boards / this time SMU is too big to fit on it's reserved location and needs re'arangement of stuff
Well i'll likely get it done before ASRock is done, the remain boards where easy and all already covered~

* SMU is not whole AGESA , but that got it's biggest change so far
AGESA is a huge under NDA lying binary, covers more then just one tiny thing - but important stuff like PMU (memory training) and SMU (now boosting table) can be updated manually across bioses and different big chunks of AGESA's
** once 1.0.0.4 Releases, our old 1.0.0.2 SMU boost fix will be irrelevant ~ but for now on 1.0.0.3 ABBA-XYZ it does work quite well for users, if there are no other AGESA bugs ^^#


----------



## polkfan

Thanks to Veii and of course 1usmus i beleive this is a modded bios for our board with the latest SMU

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZEB7EU2JjhPh2VDdmX5CiBbKJnj49dcY/view

Perhaps not as the date was 9/1/19


----------



## garych

Is there a reason why we still have WHEA errors with AER enabled?
They seem to appear when starting up apps that require UAC.
Is it something we have to worry about at all or nah?


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Thanks to Veii and of course 1usmus i beleive this is a modded bios for our board with the latest SMU
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZEB7EU2JjhPh2VDdmX5CiBbKJnj49dcY/view
> 
> Perhaps not as the date was 9/1/19


Yes that one uses SMU 46.34 from AGESA 1.0.0.2
PBO ontop of it increases voltage too much, but at with a minus offset it works fine


----------



## Boxman

The 'fix' was to disable AER by default.

The errors itself are benign and not an issue.


----------



## irfy

*bios for x370*



polkfan said:


> Thanks to Veii and of course 1usmus i beleive this is a modded bios for our board with the latest SMU
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZEB7EU2JjhPh2VDdmX5CiBbKJnj49dcY/view
> 
> Perhaps not as the date was 9/1/19


Hi guys will this bios work for x370 taichi?


----------



## Bluesman

polkfan said:


> Thanks to Veii and of course 1usmus i beleive this is a modded bios for our board with the latest SMU
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZEB7EU2JjhPh2VDdmX5CiBbKJnj49dcY/view
> 
> Perhaps not as the date was 9/1/19


Are you installing this mod bios just like an official bios? Or are you using the steps outlined by @1usmus?

The reason I am seeking clarification is that I would like to keep my rather complex profiles.

Thanks for the file @polkfan!


----------



## polkfan

Bluesman said:


> Are you installing this mod bios just like an official bios? Or are you using the steps outlined by @1usmus?
> 
> The reason I am seeking clarification is that I would like to keep my rather complex profiles.
> 
> Thanks for the file @polkfan!


No i didn't try to install it and i probably won't haha. I'm sure Asrock will have a Beta in a few weeks.


----------



## freestaler

i did try to flash with no luck. Secure Fail Error. not with instat flash from asrock and not with awuflash from the thread. Any ideas?


----------



## gnashville

Finally got around to trying Eco Mode on bios 5.80 and it definitely helped with temps, idling at 33c and maxing out around 65c on an AIO with very little difference in performance. 
Ryzen 3600 is still boosting to 4.2Ghz and seems to be clocking up and down a lot more smoothly, settles at around 1.1v at idle.

Waiting for official beta on ABBA before making any more adjustments as my system is doing everything I need to do and is stable.


----------



## Veii

Veii said:


> Not enough space to put the new SMU patch without a full reorder (which takes time)
> X470 is out for example ~ will try what i can do in the next 24h - if ASRock or someone in the post above is not faster


It doesn't post on my side :thinking:

Something is still not right on it :headscrat
Microcodes are there, seems to be missing some tiny things i overlook 
I have only the 1700X to play with sadly



freestaler said:


> i did try to flash with no luck. Secure Fail Error. not with instat flash from asrock and not with awuflash from the thread. Any ideas?


You still have the Secure Capsule from ASRock that is inside
Bypassing it does work, after i can reproduce the steps every time ~ i'll write a guide
So far flashing does work with a flasher but i can't finetune or test 1usmus work so far, it misses support for 1st gen~


----------



## Bluesman

*X570 2.10 ABBA Bios to TechpowerUp*



> AMD has succeeded in delivering on the advertised maximum boost frequencies with elevated clock speeds across all cores, which results in tiny performance gains at negligible increases in power draw.


Source: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-agesa-abba-boost-clock-fix-performance-ryzen-3900x/

Well, at least reviewers are getting an ASROCK ABBA bios. Looks like things are moving along.....


----------



## Veii

Veii said:


> It doesn't post on my side :thinking:
> 
> Something is still not right on it :headscrat
> Microcodes are there, seems to be missing some tiny things i overlook
> I have only the 1700X to play with sadly


Progress of work in progress~ 
Notice what is wrong in Aida64 









Idk why we even have an own X470 Taichi Page - those things are 99.89% identical
BUT - X370 Taichi 1.0.0.3 is bugged out / 1.0.0.1 is locked down - X470 Taichi has soo much more unlocked stuff
Overall cudos since early on to ASRock, unlike other Manufactures for always having CBS,PBS accessible :thumb:
But they started to get inconsistent with the Ryzen Support und featureset across Boards

Still work in progress on couple of stuff, but i can push higher then 3466MT/s RAM
What i do miss so far is PBO not working as i want it to - and yet need more testing which version of downgrade allows me to bypass that Secure Capsule check 
What is broken is the Chipset Leds for all those new RGB Profiles - but it does work with strips
Will update with feature-set pictures, so we can compare between people with 3rd gen X370 5.80 and my frankenstein resolve 

Later would need some help from @elmor 
(sorry for the double ping before and now, now ~ you very likely are busy)
^ to understand what buggs out on 1.0.0.3 to kill 12% of the perf IPC / why after using PE mode something switches and i can't restore it ~ something that kills perf by a such a big bit
and maybe understand on bios level what his ZenState tweaks actually do 
Well from which bioses it was , to understand what's actually going on here on 1.0.0.3 and maybe make that "feature" available to us ASRock users 


elmor said:


> It's disabling a "workaround" which was set in place by AMD to address instabilities on some CPUs, that affected cache performance by up to 10%. This was fixed on Ryzen 2000 processors which is a big part of their increased IPC. Additionally it's tuning some predictor values which can be application specific, hence the different profiles. This option is already available in BIOS on Asus boards since X370, I believe it was also copied by MSI on some X470 boards.


Perf loss showcase here~


----------



## Veii

Thanks to TGS2019 and the ASRock x GALAX collaboration, ~ in JP
we have new ASRock Steel Legend-G BIOSes









I'm in close look what new features ASRock hid / or if it's just a design markup
Overall limited time bioses with new UI redesign









Maybe maybe, if it looks good i could think about redesigning our Taichi Bios a bit 
Unsure yet, just fooling around~


----------



## ma3uk

Veii, Have you tried The Stilt flashrom to upgrade Taichi? What result?


----------



## Veii

ma3uk said:


> Veii, Have you tried The Stilt flashrom to upgrade Taichi? What result?


Scroll down 
Yes, i mean i have the EVC2 wired into it - which is faster (2min instead of 5)
But the flashrom MS-DOS way, is comfortable
Crossflashing works, playing around now between 
X470 3.36 Beta, 3.5 (3.6 removes PCIe 4.0 support on Gen1/2)
and X370 1usmus 5.8 with the better SMU and Spread Spectrum Functionality injected

There are two bugs across all the 1.0.0.3 versions
One which somehow eats 13% perf on the early 1.0.0.3 ones when using ZenStates and PE, and another bug i'm tracking since yesterday that eats away 3000mb/s Copy Memory Bandwith
IPC is higher on 3.5 for example, but all these still behave buggy 
X370 5.1 & 5.50 are bad - they miss AMD CBS features
X470 3.20 does run decent but is very hardlocked in features (not recommendable at all)

So far i'm investigating X470 3.6 ABB had some nice boost also for 1st gen (even tho it's not recommended) but since 1.0.0.3 there is something that eats up 3GB/s copy bandwith 
which hugely affects Inter-Core bandwith
that's about 100cb in R20 and 50cb in R15 

Got his release to work, at first it didn't post at all - but The Stilts method works fine yes 
Attached a picture tutorial at the bottom~


----------



## elmor

Veii said:


> Later would need some help from @elmor
> (sorry for the double ping before and now, now ~ you very likely are busy)
> ^ to understand what buggs out on 1.0.0.3 to kill 12% of the perf IPC / why after using PE mode something switches and i can't restore it ~ something that kills perf by a such a big bit
> and maybe understand on bios level what his ZenState tweaks actually do
> Well from which bioses it was , to understand what's actually going on here on 1.0.0.3 and maybe make that "feature" available to us ASRock users
> 
> Perf loss showcase here~


You're saying Performance Bias (not Enhancer right?) is not working on AGESA 1.0.0.3 for Ryzen 1000? Which is the latest it's confirmed working on? It's just writing some CPU MSRs.


----------



## gnashville

Veii said:


> Maybe maybe, if it looks good i could think about redesigning our Taichi Bios a bit
> Unsure yet, just fooling around~


I do actually miss the ASRock x Sapphire bios screen when they were working with them, I wonder what happened with that.


----------



## Veii

elmor said:


> You're saying Performance Bias (not Enhancer right?) is not working on AGESA 1.0.0.3 for Ryzen 1000? Which is the latest it's confirmed working on? It's just writing some CPU MSRs.



Oh yes, i always made a naming mistake - i mean Performance Bias
There is a bug on early 1.0.0.3 & on some on 1.0.0.6 where it bugs out 
I think i tracked down the issue / but for sure fixed it 
It happened on nearly all ASRock bioses between the July and August 
It was noticeable because people had L3 latency of 12.5 / 12.8ns 
Later 1.0.0.3 ABB doesn't have this problem, also AB didn't have that problem 
But i'm on track right now on another strange bug where you lose 3GB/s memory copy bandwith out of nowhere 

That same PB Bug happened on the first the 7403, but it's because of an bios SMU controll feature
Sorry i can't give exact information on the bug right now - i don't have the name in mind
Can find it later on, if it's fine for you

It's an issue that comes from updating bioses what i see
X470 Taichi bios 3.43 has that issue and i think even 3.40 has that issue 
It has to do with 1.0.0.3 - but i noticed also 1.0.0.1 has this bug and, if i remember correctly SMU 43.34 patched 7403+ for the CH6 had this issue 
The issue of instead lowering latency, bugging out bios and increasing it up to 12.8+ ns (L3) tested loosing 13% perf


----------



## Veii

gnashville said:


> I do actually miss the ASRock x Sapphire bios screen when they were working with them, I wonder what happened with that.


Oh never seen that one 
The G bioses where taken down already - but i archived them for research ^^
Same for the ABBA X570 2.10 Beta / it's gone too 

Haven't yet played around with ABBA 1.0.0.3 how it behaves
Testing a lot of 1.0.0.3 variations because a lot of stuff bugs out and behaves strange 
Sorry for the delay / there are some strange perf eating bioses between 5.2 and 5.8 on the Taichi 
Some bug out with Performance Bias , others randomly decrease Inter-Core bandwith and cut away 3GB/s out of memory copy bandwith 
Fixed it once by accident, so far tracking down what causes that 
It's strange

* so far best working bios for X370 Taichi is X470 Taichi 3.46 Beta 
(but has a buggy bios RGB Controller)
3.43 is bugged, 3.40 where it starts to get mattise support misses AMD CBS features and latest 3.6 which interestingly works well for 1st gen, removes pcie 4.0 support on our boards, oh and also is affected by the memory bug :/
3.5 has this memory bug too~
** saddly X370 5.8 with SMU v46.34 (1usmus help) is also affected by this memory bandwith eating issue but has spread spectrum control and does OC RAM well too

Will keep you up to date once that one is gone , it's bizzare because it doesn't always happen~
Maybe the 1usmus 5.80 with SMU 46.49 could resolve that issue , need more bughunting time 

TL;DR
X370 5.8 SMU mod by 1usmus works alright, but has a (100cb R20 , 50cb R15) memory perf loss isue 
Performance Bias works fine , shouldn't be an issue for 3rd gen users ~ but first gen is a bit buggy

X470 3.46 does work well with 1.0.0.3 for 1st gen and 2nd gen (RAM OC is good too), i need to try if injected SMU 46.34 bugs PB out, else it should support 3rd gen just fine
^ using X470 Taichi bioses (all of them) work flawlessly except that the RGB Bios settings are bugged since 3.40


----------



## Joke94

Quick question about modded bios on this board, could i flash it without any flasher tool of some sort or do i need to buy one?


----------



## Bluesman

*Be Careful!!*



Joke94 said:


> Quick question about modded bios on this board, could i flash it without any flasher tool of some sort or do i need to buy one?


Use this tool and method outlined by @The Stilt https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...04-agesa-fw-stack-patched-bioses-3rd-gen.html

First, make a backup of your current working bios using the excellent tutorial by @Veii https://www.overclock.net/forum/28128500-post4.html

Above all and without question, pray that you don't brick your mobo.

Good luck.


----------



## Veii

Joke94 said:


> Quick question about modded bios on this board, could i flash it without any flasher tool of some sort or do i need to buy one?


Since Today ~ you can 
Huge Thanks goes out to The Stilt ! :thumb:
Forum Page <－ Both Taichi Bioses are WIP :santa:


----------



## Veii

Bluesman said:


> Above all and without question, pray that you don't brick your mobo.
> Good luck.


Tutorial was made with the same board, there is nothing he can mess up 
I just advice to backup first what he runs - whatever version it is
Soo before RMA, he can flash it back and restore his serial number 


If he picks X370 or X470 Taichi won't matter much
The boards are absolutely identical


----------



## Bluesman

*Question*



Veii said:


> Tutorial was made with the same board, there is nothing he can mess up
> I just advice to backup first what he runs - whatever version it is
> Soo before RMA, he can flash it back and restore his serial number
> 
> 
> If he picks X370 or X470 Taichi won't matter much
> The boards are absolutely identical


Novice question @Veii : Could a person flash an official X470 bios to a X370 with just a name change? Or can you only flash a modified x470 bios to a X370 board? I did not know these boards were identical.

Thanks for your help and comments on flashing.


----------



## Veii

Bluesman said:


> Novice question @*Veii* : Could a person flash an official X470 bios to a X370 with just a name change? Or can you only flash a modified x470 bios to a X370 board? I did not know these boards were identical.
> 
> Thanks for your help and comments on flashing.


Go back one page 
it does only work so far with the Taichi, simply because they are indeed identical in every bit
The FlashChip of the X470 Taichi is 32mb instead of 16mb - but the bioses are so far all 16mb
Not every X470 Taichi has a 32mb chip , soo i guess they keep it small till 4th gen releases

The only thing that "breaks" well kinda ~ is the bios RGB controller
it still works but the new presets are optimised for stripes not for the single Chipset Cooler
I noticed X470 bios , especially the 4.36 Beta (source JZ electronics) runs very well on 1st gen
way better then what we got delivered on X370 up till 5.8 
1umus 5.8 runned ~ i resolved the memory bug too, which i was talking about 
(always keep BankgroupSwap Alt) enabled ~ else you lose 3000mb/s bandwith
it won't increase latency, or lower IPC

Wait some more for the new ABBA patches now from Stilt~
i will cross-test again both if you don't want to (X370 and X470) which one is more mature
But X370 has Spread Spectrum enabled and couple of Ram tweeks by 1usmus


----------



## Joke94

Veii said:


> Since Today ~ you can
> Huge Thanks goes out to The Stilt ! :thumb:
> Forum Page <－ Both Taichi Bioses are WIP :santa:


Got it to work thanks a bunch C:


----------



## jinsk8r

*EDIT: I flashed the new BIOS with updated GOP for my 1080 Ti in Safe Mode, all went well, but it doesn't fix the issue with CSM & DisplayPort, definitely 5.80 and and 5.60 BIOS problem.


TL;DR: Monitor doesn't display until login screen when using DisplayPort with EFI bios (CSM disabled) and I need a workaround.

I once updated my 1080 Ti's GOP (https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/drivers/nv-uefi-update-x64/) to solve the issue with CSM disabled & DisplayPort (that when using DP with EFI bios (CSM disabled), monitor doesn't show up until login screen), and it solved it (partly, sometime it came up again, but not much). And now after updated my X370 Taichi Bios to version 5.80, the issue came back again.So I did a few searches and turned out that nVidia Firmware Update Tool hasn't been updated for a few years, and that I need to flash my 1080 Ti's BIOS if I want to update GOP manually (https://www.win-raid.com/t892f16-AMD-and-Nvidia-GOP-update-No-requests-DIY.html).
Here comes some another issues, when I use NVFlash64 --protectoff my computer freeezes, black screen and I need to hard reset, so I don't want to flash it just in case somethsding goes wrong ( I dont have iGPU). I tried to save BIOS using NVFlash, freezes; tried GPU-Z to save BIOS, freezes; and that also happens when I try to update nVidia drivers, I need to use DDU to remove the driver everytime I want to update it. I think it's software or Windows related to I turned off Windows Defender, Afterburner, AIDA64 and nothing helps. Anyone has experience in this?

I think I need to flash the BIOS in DOS, can someone give me a guide to NVFlash in DOS? Thank you.*


----------



## christoph

jinsk8r said:


> *TL;DR: Monitor doesn't display until login screen when using DisplayPort with EFI bios (CSM disabled) and I need a workaround.
> 
> I once updated my 1080 Ti's GOP (https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/drivers/nv-uefi-update-x64/) to solve the issue with CSM disabled & DisplayPort (that when using DP with EFI bios (CSM disabled), monitor doesn't show up until login screen), and it solved it (partly, sometime it came up again, but not much). And now after updated my X370 Taichi Bios to version 5.80, the issue came back again.So I did a few searches and turned out that nVidia Firmware Update Tool hasn't been updated for a few years, and that I need to flash my 1080 Ti's BIOS if I want to update GOP manually (https://www.win-raid.com/t892f16-AMD-and-Nvidia-GOP-update-No-requests-DIY.html).
> Here comes some another issues, when I use NVFlash64 --protectoff my computer freeezes, black screen and I need to hard reset, so I don't want to flash it just in case somethsding goes wrong ( I dont have iGPU). I tried to save BIOS using NVFlash, freezes; tried GPU-Z to save BIOS, freezes; and that also happens when I try to update nVidia drivers, I need to use DDU to remove the driver everytime I want to update it. I think it's software or Windows related to I turned off Windows Defender, Afterburner, AIDA64 and nothing helps. Anyone has experience in this?
> 
> I think I need to flash the BIOS in DOS, can someone give me a guide to NVFlash in DOS? Thank you.*



I don't think is the bios...

I have it in EFI, csm disabled, secure mode enable, ultra fast boot up, and working fine since day one


----------



## Veii

jinsk8r said:


> *TL;DR: Monitor doesn't display until login screen when using DisplayPort with EFI bios (CSM disabled) and I need a workaround.
> 
> I think I need to flash the BIOS in DOS, can someone give me a guide to NVFlash in DOS? Thank you.*


 Check the tiny post above you , click on "Forum Page"
The flashtool does support Nvidia card flashing too , while on MS-DOS / you can also grab nvflash DOS - if flashtool doesn't work
Scroll to Post #4 
instead of *flashrom -p internal* , you can use flashrom -*p gfxnvidia*
check if your gpu appears, 
if yes ~ beautiful
if no ~ search for nvflash in dos mode 

This is a known AGESA 1.0.0.3 issue, where you should NOT disable CSM, as it bugs out
The Stilt himself said, it misses a lot of modules and is just broken
At worst , you have to convert your board to X470 with ABBA SMU like we will do
Till ASRock actually delivers something that is NOT broken


----------



## Veii

Btw, ABBA mod is out and works flawlessly 
Please check how well 3rd gen cpu's boost 
Thanks again to *The Stilt* for the hard work :thumb:


You have to convert your Board to an X470 Taichi till ASRock wakes up with with 6.0
but i've tested it now long enough | perf vise you don't miss anything out on X370
Only the RGB Controller Option in the Bios is broken - the rest works 

* please force *BankGroupSwap* *Alt* in CBS to *enable
*_normal BGS can be disabled _
you won't lose IPC or perf, i tested it ~ it's bugged leaving it on Auto


----------



## jinsk8r

Veii said:


> Check the tiny post above you , click on "Forum Page"
> The flashtool does support Nvidia card flashing too , while on MS-DOS / you can also grab nvflash DOS - if flashtool doesn't work
> Scroll to Post #4
> instead of *flashrom -p internal* , you can use flashrom -*p gfxnvidia*
> check if your gpu appears,
> if yes ~ beautiful
> if no ~ search for nvflash in dos mode
> 
> This is a known AGESA 1.0.0.3 issue, where you should NOT disable CSM, as it bugs out
> The Stilt himself said, it misses a lot of modules and is just broken
> At worst , you have to convert your board to X470 with ABBA SMU like we will do
> Till ASRock actually delivers something that is NOT broken



*Actually I tried NVFlash in Safe Mode and it went well. But the issues with DisplayPort & CSM is still there. So I guess it's BIOS 5.60 and 5.80. ASRock always breaks something with the new BIOS.
*


----------



## Bluesman

*Mod Bios Naming*



Veii said:


> You have to convert your Board to an X470 Taichi till ASRock wakes up with with 6.0
> but i've tested it now long enough | perf vise you don't miss anything out on X370
> Only the RGB Controller Option in the Bios is broken - the rest works




Do we have to convert the X470 bios name to something like X370TC5.99 or something, in order for the board to accept the mod bios?

Thanks for getting @The Stilt help with this modification. Great work by you and him!


----------



## polkfan

Once difference between X470 Taichi and X370 is USB-C front header i bought the Fractal Design R6 USB-C edition and assumed our board had the connection turns out its gonna be a dummy port for years to come lol


----------



## polkfan

2 Days of my PC being on doing nothing but playing games that are highly single threaded(Sims 3, AOE) and playing videos in VLC player and browsing the web and i can never get core 0 to go above 4.3ghz lol. 

I think i have a mediocre chip i seem to have bad luck with Amd and great luck with Intel every Amd chip after the Phenom II always clocked like crap including my 8350, my Intel chips seem to always clock like crazy i got super lucky with my 4790K that easily got to 4.8 with just 1.225V and was 24 hours stable in XTU. 

My 1700 required like 1.425V to hit 3.8Ghz my 2700X was ok and this 3700X is again ok. My Phenom II x6 hit 3.9Ghz at 1.325V which was pretty darn good back in the day, same as my Athlon II X4 which hit 3.2Ghz on the stock cooler at stock voltage. Had plenty of other Intel chips that clocked quite well too....ah just my luck it is. The upside is i always found Amd platforms to be WAY more fun to tweak as their is typically more then 2 areas to tweak. 

Still not the worst 3700X their is some users at reddit that can't even get 4.3ghz.


----------



## Veii

Bluesman said:


> Do we have to convert the X470 bios name to something like X370TC5.99 or something, in order for the board to accept the mod bios?
> 
> Thanks for getting @The Stilt help with this modification. Great work by you and him!


I did nearly nothing, only put my nose about cross testing bioses and reminded that 1usmus told us early:
"If the VRMs are very similar , you can crossflash bioses across vendors"
Played around with it, now that i have a propper flasher for OCing
I was temped at first turning it into a CH6 , saddly SOC VRMs are different 
It should work cross converting it to the Phantom gaming lineup
~ but usually taichi's are the enthusiast lineup functionality vise 

About the tutorial, the Name doesnt matter ~ because you have to clean flash it
You need something that clean wipes any old Traces of the BIOS chip, in order to convert it 
The Name doesnt matter, but keep it 8 digit like the Demonstration Tutorial shows

Before all that, backup the current BIOS with the current profile and stash it somewhere in a vault
You will need this if something on Hardware level happens ro your Taichi 
The convert is a full convert, which means you can officially update X470 Taichi bioses on it
(if Asrock gives their best and delivers a clean but still unlocked bios)
* no AMD CBS hiding 

You can not update an x370 to a x470 board, it wont work 
It needs a clean flash with The Stilts updated flashrom.exe under MS-DOS

Overall once converted its a full convert, you can jump with flashrom, back and forth, it always clean wipes the BIOS chip
But keep an eye on the filesize of the bioses 
Once they exceed 16mb, our x370 chip wont have the space for it


----------



## Unoid

DO we have confirmation that Asrock will make ABBA bios's for x370 taichi and FPG?


----------



## polkfan

Unoid said:


> DO we have confirmation that Asrock will make ABBA bios's for x370 taichi and FPG?



No we do not but i really think they will my guess is they are waiting for the 3950x which is not currently on the CPU supported list for our board when it comes out i bet Asrock will go ahead and do both at once makes sense.


----------



## Bluesman

polkfan said:


> 2 Days of my PC being on doing nothing but playing games that are highly single threaded(Sims 3, AOE) and playing videos in VLC player and browsing the web and i can never get core 0 to go above 4.3ghz lol.
> 
> I think i have a mediocre chip i seem to have bad luck with Amd and great luck with Intel every Amd chip after the Phenom II always clocked like crap including my 8350, my Intel chips seem to always clock like crazy i got super lucky with my 4790K that easily got to 4.8 with just 1.225V and was 24 hours stable in XTU.
> 
> My 1700 required like 1.425V to hit 3.8Ghz my 2700X was ok and this 3700X is again ok. My Phenom II x6 hit 3.9Ghz at 1.325V which was pretty darn good back in the day, same as my Athlon II X4 which hit 3.2Ghz on the stock cooler at stock voltage. Had plenty of other Intel chips that clocked quite well too....ah just my luck it is. The upside is i always found Amd platforms to be WAY more fun to tweak as their is typically more then 2 areas to tweak.
> 
> Still not the worst 3700X their is some users at reddit that can't even get 4.3ghz.


You might want to play around with LLC. I once got 4550 (3800x) using LLC=3. Overall, you may get a hit on multicore CB but the increase in single core might be worth it to you. Also, just for fun run Advanced Core Performace Overdrive in Ryzen Master and see what you get with the LLC setting changes.

Also check to see if you have a service, like antivirus eating bandwidth. If so get another AV that is not so taxing like BitDefender.

I personally think we can fix this. (Forgot to mention, play with polling time in HWINFO too. Try 100 to 500msec.)


----------



## Joke94

Just writing a quick follow up here about x370 5.80 modded bios and x470 3.60 ABBA 

Both bios boost identically on my system which is 25-50mhz better than before, max boost still 3.375 but noticed that every core is possible of this speed individually, as before it was like 3 or 4 different cores. Basically most of the gains seem to be 2-6 core loads.

The modded x370 bios was extremely funky with memory OC, previous overclocks became unstable and even looser timings didn't fix this, also my ram ran 10c hotter than normal??? (maybe there was a problem with flashing it IDK)

But the x470 bios seems great with memory OC, had to loosen trfc a bit(maybe due to incresed cpu clock?), but the benchmarks give better results and memory is stable.

3700x
x370 taichi
Flare x 3200 cl14 @ 3800 cl16

EDIT: actually after a few boots it seems to be boosting to 4.4 Ghz on the x470 bios : )


----------



## Joke94

So new problems, i can run memory stress test like karhuram for 6 hours no errors and memtest also. Today i was gonna play some games with friends and as soon as i start teamspeak or games where cpu boosts higher, whole system restarts(ie it is not stable).

Problems seem to go away with XMP, so i think/hope it is RAM oc and not because the cpu boosts like it should.

But my question is, how do you stress test this, cos karhu for example runs my cpu at 4.25 and is stable but games and other things make it unstable? or is it just that 3700x becomes unstable at those clockspeeds?


----------



## Bluesman

Joke94 said:


> So new problems, i can run memory stress test like karhuram for 6 hours no errors and memtest also. Today i was gonna play some games with friends and as soon as i start teamspeak or games where cpu boosts higher, whole system restarts(ie it is not stable).
> 
> Problems seem to go away with XMP, so i think/hope it is RAM oc and not because the cpu boosts like it should.
> 
> But my question is, how do you stress test this, cos karhu for example runs my cpu at 4.25 and is stable but games and other things make it unstable? or is it just that 3700x becomes unstable at those clockspeeds?


According to @Veii you should always keep "BankgroupSwap Alt enabled" in the CBS section of the X470 bios. Although this relates to memory bandwidth (I think it's write bandwidth), it could be causing issues with a tight OC memory setup.

I too have Flare X and have stayed with 3733 15CL because of a fear of being too close to the edge with 3800 16CL. You might be right about the improved clock boosts causing instability.


----------



## Bluesman

Strange double post event.


----------



## freestaler

After flashing x470 mod 3.60 i cant find bgs swap alt option in cbs section. Could someone please say where they are exactly. Sorry for that.

Edit: i went back to 5.80 Mod Smu. I got problems with my usb headset and around 100points less in cb20 (with 5.80 mod i reach 5050points 3800x and bclk 103). I will wait.


----------



## Bluesman

*1003ABBA Bios Out for ASROCK X570 Mobo*

Just released a few hours ago. https://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=BIOS

Maybe X370 soon.....


----------



## Joke94

Bluesman said:


> According to @Veii you should always keep "BankgroupSwap Alt enabled" in the CBS section of the X470 bios. Although this relates to memory bandwidth (I think it's write bandwidth), it could be causing issues with a tight OC memory setup.
> 
> I too have Flare X and have stayed with 3733 15CL because of a fear of being too close to the edge with 3800 16CL. You might be right about the improved clock boosts causing instability.


I have bgs alt enabled and bgs disabled, but i'll try if disabling both yields better stability. 

BGS alt ON gives, me atleast, more bandwith on read and copy, since write is already "maxed" on 3700x

BGS options can be found in AMD CBS and under UMC memory mapping, if i remember correctly @freestaler


----------



## freestaler

Many thx to Joke94 amd cbs, umc , memory mapping. No idea why i didnt found them befor.


----------



## Veii

I hope this message won't be messed up, as mobile messages continued to turn into garbage

@Joke94 keep alt enable and disable the normal one
It's not about bandwith and not about latency
1.0.0.3 has a bug with this option causing 3000mb/s drop and around 2% IPC loss keeping it on auto

To have an confirmation, jump back 2-3 pages where i pinged elmor about broken PB with attached imgurl Screenshots
Also take a closer look at the last dram calculators (last 3 versions)

It may lead to the ability using lower timings with both disabled
But its always been enabled since AGESA 1.0.0.6/0.0.7.2 
I hit my 3333C14-19 Hynix MFR timings with it and work now on b-die 3533 timings, as 3600 is far beyond architecture limits~

Am pretty sure it does fully nothing bad at these AGESA
Maybe it can be beneficial if it wont be broken
But so far, its just eating perf since 1.0.0.3
~ my recommendation is to not let it be disabled | BGS normal can stay disabled 
Auto is bugged


----------



## Veii

freestaler said:


> Edit: i went back to 5.80 Mod Smu. I got problems with my usb headset and around 100points less in cb20 (with 5.80 mod i reach 5050points 3800x and bclk 103). I will wait.


Can you give more Information on the USB issue

3.40 ABBA defines CSM by default as enabled, but focused on UEFI only mode
I couldn't find the CSM disabled bug anymore, i think that is resolved
But you can do some changes in CBS XHCI 
Please let us know how exactly it behaves, it should be fixable

ABBA drops higher max clock , but has increased IPC 
It also drops VID around 50mV lower, which for some users causes loser boost (by detected current voltage)
In AMD OVERCLOCKING the menu ~ you should have options for prefered cores 
I saddly dont have a 3rd gen, but if you show us a Screenshot i can tell you what to enable
Overall with some setup , it should lead to higher score, even tho old 46.34 smu boosted up to 4.7 with 103blck


----------



## polkfan

Jesus Amd 

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/a...FMbJtzJpvOvvXYpb2ZMUAA3GquiL2WejNSfpnHl8Zbj3w

Is it really this hard to fix?


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Jesus Amd
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/a...FMbJtzJpvOvvXYpb2ZMUAA3GquiL2WejNSfpnHl8Zbj3w
> 
> Is it really this hard to fix?


Results look fine to me, you just need to finetune it by yourself a bit to make it boost better
- but they do make it for themself hard with encrypting everything now~ 
"We panic because other people do work when we are lazy , soo let's lockdown everything where enthusiasts can't fix the bioses by themself" *derp*


----------



## Veii

@*The Stilt* , another ping ~ as usual sorry, but unsure who would else know ^^#
Do you have any possible idea what broke this time 
It was purely fine on 3400MT/s and down 

I had similar issues on X399 when i abused a perf boost backdoor to hit 4.3 allcore on the 1950x
It was unrecognized and pure garbage / well the bios was strange, but it's the only one which it worked on ^^#

I had the same issue on the B350 Toma old modded, where after doing the CBS - Zen manual PState OC it would make the board description as "unknown new board" ~ well normal too, it was intentional

Now i'm just confused ^^''
Is it because i go over the architecture limits / or what on earth did it mess up this time :laughings 
This time it's not buggy readout , like i have often with RTC 
(which partially works btw on 1.0.0.3 ^^' - maybe not with Mattise ?)
I promise i didn't touch your bios :upsidedwn
It messed up and is boot persistent after 3467MT/s and higher - same thing on 3533 and 3600
PS: No PState OC this time~


----------



## Bluesman

polkfan said:


> Jesus Amd
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/a...FMbJtzJpvOvvXYpb2ZMUAA3GquiL2WejNSfpnHl8Zbj3w
> 
> Is it really this hard to fix?


Didn't you mention that Windows was testing another scheduler update with its insider group? I suspect that AMD created this SMU to take advantage of the new Windows Scheduler that is due out soon. Maybe then we will get better preferred core matching....


----------



## Joke94

Follow up once again
@Veii So i tested different bgs options and as you say, i don't see any stability difference, but bgs alt on gives better performance, so i'm staying with it.

As to my later stability issues with RAM OC, I started from scratch, not based on what worked on other BIOS and i got them stable now in stress as in games and other. The biggest difference was with the voltages between x370 5.80 and x470 3.60, you can get the X470 bios stable with much less voltage, atleast on my system (to a degree that stable volts on x370 were too much for x470 making it unstable??) and i also double checked by going back to x370 bios.

But what i got from this is that the x470 BIOS is way ahead of x370, as i need much less voltage to get it stable. Maybe I'll try to push my ram i little more


----------



## polkfan

Bluesman said:


> Just released a few hours ago. https://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=BIOS
> 
> Maybe X370 soon.....


Thanks for sharing that can i ask every person on this form to make a ticket with Asrock here 

https://event.asrock.com/tsd.asp

You don't have to give all the info if you can't find it just put ABBA or something in the field and ask them for the latest BIOS in beta form lets see if one of us can get it. 

My guess is since we are told the X470 and X370 Taichi is the same or close to being the same the bios's are probably close to being the same meaning they are probably working on both at the same time. 

Make sure to say you are aware that everything might not be 100% but as long as it doesn't brick the board you don't care. 


I don't want to wait another month for this major update and i would love a beta say something like that. I created a thread also don't textbomb them either just make one claim.


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> My guess is since we are told the X470 and X370 Taichi is the same or close to being the same the bios's are probably close to being the same meaning they are probably working on both at the same time.


I would love to start trusting ASRock more on bioses - but seeing how broken they where before:
*X370 BIOS History:*


Spoiler



*2.0* Fine, mine shipped with a 2.3 approved chip
*2.3* Great, shipped with it, everything works fine
*2.4* Now stuff starts to behave strange, but PBO works and 1.0.0.6 OCs Ram well, why not
*3.0 *Oke this one was buggy with RAM OC, shifted memory hole 1.0.0.6*a* but it was fine for lower binned hynix kits predicting them
*3.1* Let's guess why you exist  | Fixed Fan Control, added "smart fan control" fixed 1.0.0.6*b*
*3.2* I think here they changed the bios dev team, changed capsule sizes to prepare for new chips, remade the bios and it was the last one for 1-2nd gen that worked perfectly 
*4.4-4.6* Updated PMU (Memory Training) Algorithms, this was the last one that worked well for RAM OC - BUT they messed up tCTL offset, causing a failsafe 110c shutdown at 60c tDie instead 92-95c tDie = 110c tCTL | huge mess for OCing, without a temp sensor and they added secure boot checks into bioses after *3.2* preventing you to downgrade or you brick your board
*5.5 *This took 4 months of users complaining on ASRock Forums with all kind of different issues caused by the bios rewrite since* 3.3/4.4 *|it started to behave decently, good PMU but they never fixed the offset issue they made, when changing the "preferred" temp sensor for fan tracking | at least many issues where fixed and people could OC well
*5.6* Was the last one that is fine for 3rd gen users , but with all the remain new architecture problems
*5.8* Removed PCIe 4.0 support, and the whole event of PCIe signal dropdown issues begun - thanks again AMD for the useless bugheaven locking down PCIe 4.0 ^^#


Thinking back to The Stilt's answer, quoting "that the last 4-5 Bioses X470 included where utter mess, missing whole groups of modules and sectors which his tools can't even compile (too many errors)"
(soo sadly also the great 1usmus 5.8 mod) 
suffered from this as 5.8 is still broken mess 
I strongly feel bad for ASRocks Reputation going downhill with their BIOS-Team
They still get big cudos from me, always having access to AMD CBS and PBS 
~ i prefer their boards (when specs are alright) much more then MSIs except MSI on a Modded open Bios, as this is a RAM OC beast~ 

But it's going downhill on their side,
i don't trust their new release fixing anything unless they port over the X470 3.4 or reuse The Stilts 
(like biostar did before on X370 just using the community made bios fixes when they can not fix it by themself)
I don't trust on it , because both Taichis are absolutely identical on everything completely everything, except the added Type-C support and more RGB ^^#
While costing 35-40€ more on my side for the same package 
X570 not even start about


Spoiler



- Downgraded VRMs from what it's always been a Top of The line board
_just to make room for the Creator & AQUA (same board but alright)_
- Voltage Issues, and extremely high Price, compared to even too high priced X470 Taichi


X370/470 Taichi behaving soo much better with 3rd gen then X570 and all their bugs
The sad part is, even when they are identical, they couldn't made the X370 5.8 a normal bios which is not broken inside - when they released the X470 3.4 at nearly the same day and when they did nothing rly more except actually writing a working bios :laughings
X470 *3.46* unofficial ontop of that | was the last "new" 1.0.0.3 Bios working fine 
* (tested them back 3 pages)
*3.32* was broken, *3.5* was broken inside *3.6* seems to be fine, but aged


----------



## jearly410

Flashed the x470 3.6 bios to my x370 using a 3700X with no problems at stock. 

Boosting to 4.4 consistently now, would only hit 4.375 occasionally before on 5.8. Have to test all core boosts when I can. 

As someone mentioned here earlier, my "golden" core changed from core 7 to 8. 

Now to reinstall the chipset drivers.


----------



## kkrace

With PBO enabled and add more 100 MHz on the X470 3.6 modified BIOS, My X370 finally boost to 4425Hz, before on 5.8 only hit 4375hz.

Great Job.


one more thing i would mentioned is , the "gloden" core changed after the new BIOS flashed


----------



## thomasck

So guys.. looks like the x470 bios is working better than the 5.8 modded one? @iNeri are you going to try? 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## jinsk8r

*Hi, this is my memory benchmark with my Corsair CMD64GX4M4C3200C16 (5.39) probably Hynix MFR. Is the latency too high and bandwidth too low? It's even worse than my previous kit at 3200C18. I just tried Ryzen Dram Calculator and followed the numbers given.


My single core hits continuous max clock of ~4250Mhz and ~4050Mhz on Multi-core using Cinebench R20.

Can I do something with the BIOS settings to improve these numbers?*


----------



## Joke94

@jinsk8r 

If you can't overclock that memory more, you could try to overclock your _infinity fabric_ to 1800-1900mhz, it should give you better performance even though it's not 1:1 ratio with 3200 memory.


----------



## thomasck

@jinsk8r To make these number better you got to tight these timings. I used to have a 5.39 MFR also, and tightening anything but the primaries was giving me headaches. So secondary and tertiaries as DRAM Calc suggested, and primaries was 16-16-16-30-56. It does not mean it will for with you but is worth trying as they are same ICs. You can try to go as low as stability/black-screen let you.


----------



## jinsk8r

Joke94 said:


> @jinsk8r
> 
> If you can't overclock that memory more, you could try to overclock your _infinity fabric_ to 1800-1900mhz, it should give you better performance even though it's not 1:1 ratio with 3200 memory.


*Wow never though of it, I will try it, thank you.*




thomasck said:


> @jinsk8r To make these number better you got to tight these timings. I used to have a 5.39 MFR also, and tightening anything but the primaries was giving me headaches. So secondary and tertiaries as DRAM Calc suggested, and primaries was 16-16-16-30-56. It does not mean it will for with you but is worth trying as they are same ICs. You can try to go as low as stability/black-screen let you.


*Currently I changed some sub timings and the result is definitely better. I might try lower numbers but it's a pain in the ass to reset CMOS and set everything manually again (because loading saved settings doesn't work, it always gave me reset loop).*


----------



## polkfan

jearly410 said:


> Flashed the x470 3.6 bios to my x370 using a 3700X with no problems at stock.
> 
> Boosting to 4.4 consistently now, would only hit 4.375 occasionally before on 5.8. Have to test all core boosts when I can.
> 
> As someone mentioned here earlier, my "golden" core changed from core 7 to 8.
> 
> Now to reinstall the chipset drivers.


So you are telling me you just did it and it worked like you didn't have to mod anything? I'm always scared it would brick the board


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> So guys.. looks like the x470 bios is working better than the 5.8 modded one? @iNeri are you going to try?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Hi bro, i wish i could but i think its a little dangerous, if i recall well our bios chip its only 128 Mb meanwhile x470 taichi its 256 Mb and there's no way to recover a failed bios install


----------



## polkfan

kkrace said:


> With PBO enabled and add more 100 MHz on the X470 3.6 modified BIOS, My X370 finally boost to 4425Hz, before on 5.8 only hit 4375hz.
> 
> Great Job.
> 
> 
> one more thing i would mentioned is , the "gloden" core changed after the new BIOS flashed


I personally had a conversation with Robert Hallock and he told me to redo windows 10 every single time we do hardware changes and that is when i noticed my core changed if you guys are saying the x470 bios simply works with no other changes to then hell why not i'm gonna try it but i think i might wait until you guys come back and say it works really scared of bricking something.


----------



## jearly410

polkfan said:


> So you are telling me you just did it and it worked like you didn't have to mod anything? I'm always scared it would brick the board


Yep. Followed the steps, downloaded the custom Rufus, downloaded the .dll, formatted usb drive in Rufus, placed bios into usb, places tool into usb, booted into usb, flashed. 

I reset bios defaults and cold rebooted prior to flashing, for peace of mind.


----------



## Bluesman

iNeri said:


> Hi bro, i wish i could but i think its a little dangerous, if i recall well our bios chip its only 128 Mb meanwhile x470 taichi its 256 Mb and there's no way to recover a failed bios install


The current X470 bios is the same size as the X370. BUT the capacity on the bios chip is higher. There is speculation that with the 3950 and future CPUs ASROCK will start releasing larger X470 bios sizes. For now according to @The Stilt and @Veii we are OK.

But I am giving ASROCK another week or so before I flash the mod. Like you I see it as risky even though all reports say everything is fine.


----------



## iNeri

Bluesman said:


> The current X470 bios is the same size as the X370. BUT the capacity on the bios chip is higher. There is speculation that with the 3950 and future CPUs ASROCK will start releasing larger X470 bios sizes. For now according to @The Stilt and @Veii we are OK.
> 
> But I am giving ASROCK another week or so before I flash the mod. Like you I see it as risky even though all reports say everything is fine.


Yep, i fail to you this time guys, keep in mind that my board was replaced a little ago, I don't want to mess around with my board again


----------



## polkfan

iNeri said:


> Hi bro, i wish i could but i think its a little dangerous, if i recall well our bios chip its only 128 Mb meanwhile x470 taichi its 256 Mb and there's no way to recover a failed bios install


Kind of where you are at the moment pretty scared about bricking our boards, hey can you create a ticket here asking for a beta?

https://event.asrock.com/tsd.asp


Just give it a shot it depends on who reads it at Asrock as i believe its a open email server for the team


----------



## Veii

I would continue to test it for you guys, whatever comes out
- but so far nothing in sight 
I hope you all did follow the flashtool -p internal -r bios.bin step first 


The worst thing that can happen on a bad flash is, needing to spend 20 bucks on an SPI flasher
I'm tempted so far to just let me get a 256mb chip delivered and heatgun solder that, to have peace for the future
Being on X470 now, the updates work like they always did on X470 and we have more RGB strip presets
(useless i know but hey - something more) 

Usually the X370 Phantom Gaming 5.80 does work too, even doesn't look bad (sadly also broken) ^^#
~ but like we discussed a lot with The Stilt , the last 3 versions of every X370 Bios are broken mess / they miss half of the needed modules to even compile properly
Testing them across, i would surely not go back to a buggy bios - only would if we finally get something that does work
But the last 3 bioses down to 5.10 (as quoted in Post #3607) are just a mess | would rather downgrade to 3.10 or for 3rd gen users , unsure actually 5.50 was broken , 5.10 too
Maybe if 4.80 supports 3rd gen, then with manual module patches by The Stilt 



But overall the last 3 versions where not compiled properly ~ thanks again ASRock


----------



## Bluesman

Veii said:


> I would continue to test it for you guys, whatever comes out
> - but so far nothing in sight
> I hope you all did follow the flashtool -p internal -r bios.bin step first
> 
> 
> The worst thing that can happen on a bad flash is, needing to spend 20 bucks on an SPI flasher
> I'm tempted so far to just let me get a 256mb chip delivered and heatgun solder that, to have peace for the future
> Being on X470 now, the updates work like they always did on X470 and we have more RGB strip presets
> (useless i know but hey - something more)


Price is lower on Ebay ($10.98) for SPI flasher: https://www.ebay.com/itm/192742554355#rwid

Always good to have a fallback option if your flash fails.


----------



## ma3uk

Veii said:


> I would continue to test it for you guys, whatever comes out
> - but so far nothing in sight
> I hope you all did follow the flashtool -p internal -r bios.bin step first
> 
> 
> The worst thing that can happen on a bad flash is, needing to spend 20 bucks on an SPI flasher
> I'm tempted so far to just let me get a 256mb chip delivered and heatgun solder that, to have peace for the future
> Being on X470 now, the updates work like they always did on X470 and we have more RGB strip presets
> (useless i know but hey - something more)
> 
> Usually the X370 Phantom Gaming 5.80 does work too, even doesn't look bad (sadly also broken) ^^#
> ~ but like we discussed a lot with The Stilt , the last 3 versions of every X370 Bios are broken mess / they miss half of the needed modules to even compile properly
> Testing them across, i would surely not go back to a buggy bios - only would if we finally get something that does work
> But the last 3 bioses down to 5.10 (as quoted in Post #3607) are just a mess | would rather downgrade to 3.10 or for 3rd gen users , unsure actually 5.50 was broken , 5.10 too
> Maybe if 4.80 supports 3rd gen, then with manual module patches by The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> But overall the last 3 versions where not compiled properly ~ thanks again ASRock


Do you think it is possible to install W25Q256JWEIQ on our board? This is WSON-8, but the pins are the same as SOIC-8


----------



## Veii

ma3uk said:


> Do you think it is possible to install W25Q256JWEIQ on our board? This is WSON-8, but the pins are the same as SOIC-8


hmm, it needs 1.8v with Fmax 133 Mhz
i wonder why you like this one ?
How about MXIC MX25U25645G ?
We could use the same the X470 Taichi uses without any problem
Yours should work , but you will lose SOIC clip compatibility

Does it have more flash cycles, or what is special on it ?


----------



## ma3uk

Veii said:


> hmm, it needs 1.8v with Fmax 133 Mhz
> i wonder why you like this one ?
> How about MXIC MX25U25645G ?
> ?


W25Q256JWEIQ is fully compliant, with the exception of packaging.
And MXIC MX25U25645G has SOIC-16, with 8 pins on each side, and on Taichi X370 we have a place only under SOIC-8, 4 pins on each side
UPD:
I thought it meant the MXIC MX25U25645GMI00 like at Taichi X470, but now I found the MXIC MX25U25645GZ4100 for WSON-8 like at ASUS X570 TUF gaming plus, and this option is even better than what I suggested.


----------



## tappeddarkman

Veii said:


> I would continue to test it for you guys, whatever comes out
> - but so far nothing in sight
> I hope you all did follow the flashtool -p internal -r bios.bin step first
> 
> 
> The worst thing that can happen on a bad flash is, needing to spend 20 bucks on an SPI flasher
> I'm tempted so far to just let me get a 256mb chip delivered and heatgun solder that, to have peace for the future
> Being on X470 now, the updates work like they always did on X470 and we have more RGB strip presets
> (useless i know but hey - something more)
> 
> Usually the X370 Phantom Gaming 5.80 does work too, even doesn't look bad (sadly also broken) ^^#
> ~ but like we discussed a lot with The Stilt , the last 3 versions of every X370 Bios are broken mess / they miss half of the needed modules to even compile properly
> Testing them across, i would surely not go back to a buggy bios - only would if we finally get something that does work
> But the last 3 bioses down to 5.10 (as quoted in Post #3607) are just a mess | would rather downgrade to 3.10 or for 3rd gen users , unsure actually 5.50 was broken , 5.10 too
> Maybe if 4.80 supports 3rd gen, then with manual module patches by The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> But overall the last 3 versions where not compiled properly ~ thanks again ASRock


Im running a 1700 on 5.10. Why are you suggesting 3.1 over 3.2? You also mentioned that you cant downgrade your bios from 3.2+ to earlier bios's, or you will brick your board? Does that mean i can only go back to 3.3?


----------



## garych

tappeddarkman said:


> Im running a 1700 on 5.10. Why are you suggesting 3.1 over 3.2? You also mentioned that you cant downgrade your bios from 3.2+ to earlier bios's, or you will brick your board? Does that mean i can only go back to 3.3?


I've downgraded to 2.00 before through DOS flash


----------



## Veii

tappeddarkman said:


> Im running a 1700 on 5.10. Why are you suggesting 3.1 over 3.2? You also mentioned that you cant downgrade your bios from 3.2+ to earlier bios's, or you will brick your board? Does that mean i can only go back to 3.3?


3.2 is a bridge BIOS, same as 3.1 was in X470

The boards are buggy because of secureflash
And the bioses are buggy because of how the Team handels them (5.10 ,5.50 ,5.80) are all broken
The rest startend to get locked down 
If i have to check, 2.30 was fine, ported over PMU and stuff runs for 1st gen perfect

Its what i always did on the B350 Toma
Old 2018 BIOS, unlocked and modded by 1usmus, microcode updates and pmu updates, staying on 1.0.0.6 as there was rly no critical Innovation change since then

The problem was, updating pmu and microcode, bricked the taichi for me
Bypassing secureflash in this case
Downgrading does work but its no good resolve

I've staied at 3.46 close beta (X470) a long time
Now am just on 1.0.0.3 because memory OC|training is better for 1st gen
But also only X470 because X370 1.0.0.3 bioses are broken
Had since 3.2 and higher the Sensor tCTL temp issue bug, gladly its gone on current agesa | also the reason why i updated

Options where:
- Staying on old agesa bugfree but missing out on RAM OC
- converting to x470 using their update path, normal Compiler bioses and just naturaly being able to update bioses

Public 3.31 was locked down, 3.36 worked fine
All 3.xx overall agesa 1.0.0.3 still has a memory bug
But latest ABB fixed the performance enchancer issue, allowing zenstates to work again and giving me 100cb more in cinebench R20 on the same clock

Overall i only moved up to 1.0.0.3 because of better memory OC
(Memory hole moved too)
And to be able to get away the Sensor issue
(Asrock removed tDie instead fixing it ~ soo the issue is resolved too) 
while allowing zenstates to work and not kill 13% perf because of buggy agesa


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> 3.2 is a bridge BIOS, same as 3.1 was in X470


*3.30 is a bridge BIOS


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> Veii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.2 is a bridge BIOS, same as 3.1 was in X470
> 
> 
> 
> *3.30 is a bridge BIOS
Click to expand...

Aah ty, yes 3.2 was i think cbs locked down , then 3.3 was the rewrite


----------



## Veii

ma3uk said:


> W25Q256JWEIQ is fully compliant, with the exception of packaging.
> And MXIC MX25U25645G has SOIC-16, with 8 pins on each side, and on Taichi X370 we have a place only under SOIC-8, 4 pins on each side
> UPD:
> I thought it meant the MXIC MX25U25645GMI00 like at Taichi X470, but now I found the MXIC MX25U25645GZ4100 for WSON-8 like at ASUS X570 TUF gaming plus, and this option is even better than what I suggested.


mm~
Haven't had much thought into the idea yet
I wait for AGESA 1.0.0.4 on X370 so far
If they increase the size or X470 has something special , i may stay on X470
Looks funny too on the readouts ^^"

Very unsure so far
My interest right now is unlocking the remain hidden options
Bringing spread spectrum back (worked on X370) for better memory OC
Looking if we can get the PHY PMU training Option showing, under CBS - UHM for every Ryzen
And trying to get PBO and Performance Bias (OC1-3) back on this board, for people with 2nd gen
Hopefully @mtrai assists 😛
(Will try the suggestions ty)

But overall haven't thought about any ASRock update
Maybe they will get x370 fixed, i dont have hope so far
1.0.0.4 rewrite X370 v6.00 should then hopefully be a clean bios~


----------



## jinsk8r

Joke94 said:


> @jinsk8r
> 
> If you can't overclock that memory more, you could try to overclock your _infinity fabric_ to 1800-1900mhz, it should give you better performance even though it's not 1:1 ratio with 3200 memory.


*I tried 1900Mhz Fabric clock, but actually it worsen then bandwidth and added 3ns to latency. I think I'm going back to 1600.
*


thomasck said:


> @jinsk8r To make these number better you got to tight these timings. I used to have a 5.39 MFR also, and tightening anything but the primaries was giving me headaches. So secondary and tertiaries as DRAM Calc suggested, and primaries was 16-16-16-30-56. It does not mean it will for with you but is worth trying as they are same ICs. You can try to go as low as stability/black-screen let you.


*Can you share your voltages? I'm using 1.37v and with your timings of 16/16/16/30/56 it crashed at Windows logo or BSOD. Tried 1.40v but PC didn't boot.*


----------



## Veii

jinsk8r said:


> *Can you share your voltages? I'm using 1.37v and with your timings of 16/16/16/30/56 it crashed at Windows logo or BSOD. Tried 1.40v but PC didn't boot.*


You can try my 2 timings down bellow in the signature - both are for Hynix-MFR
MFR loves voltage, you can drop CL quite low 
- i've runned them with 1.56v for quite some time without any signs of degredation , but you have to compensate for the voltage with CAD_BUS resistence, and for the high clock with CAD_BUS timings (for stability)
* newest ones the best one where with 1.5v "only" 

I wonder why RZQ/1 with RQZ/3 on them :thinking
Yours likely is better binned then my old cr*ppy 2666C16 vengeance MFR
Maybe the timings still could help you out a bit for calculation practice

Something tiny aside, why are you always writing in Bold ? :handlebar


----------



## thomasck

@jinsk8r

I thought I mentioned the voltage b4, sorry, mfr chips like voltage.. so try 1.45 and soc, well.. 1.125.. but 1st try changing only dram voltage.. then reduce soc later on if works.. 

There's also some other stuff that might help it not to work, ram rank, number of sticks. I was using single rank dual sticks.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

Haha so i own 2 pairs of cans AKG K7XX and DT 770 80Ohms and my good old trusty Objective2+ODAC but i have to admit the sound on our boards is pretty nice. 

Way less of a sound stage and perhaps not as clear but its pretty darn good. I'm a poor audiophile guy but i don't get to much into the nonsense. 

Eitherway impressed with all the progress you guys remember how crappy onboard audio used to be i mean their isn't even any hiss. 

Noticed like with everything the 470X Taichi has the same audio as this board


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Haha so i own 2 pairs of cans AKG K7XX and DT 770 80Ohms and my good old trusty Objective2+ODAC but i have to admit the sound on our boards is pretty nice.
> 
> Way less of a sound stage and perhaps not as clear but its pretty darn good. I'm a poor audiophile guy but i don't get to much into the nonsense.
> 
> Eitherway impressed with all the progress you guys remember how crappy onboard audio used to be i mean their isn't even any hiss.
> 
> Noticed like with everything the 470X Taichi has the same audio as this board


According to techpowerup, X470 Taichi Ultimate has worse sound than X370 Taichi, dunno if that's the case for regular X470 as well.
"You can ignore the THD results; those are an artifact of the testing environment when combined with the ALC1220."







- X370 Taichi VS X470 Taichi Ultimate -


----------



## Veii

This is funny @garych 
Thank you for sharing~

I'm currious now too how it holds up against my sensitive IEMs 
If x370 THD is rly that Bad
Wonder if i will hear any onboard noise at all at high OC :currious_headscratching:

The Stilt removed our X470 Mod, i will try to continue maintaining it
We need modified Spread Spectrum back~
* for RAM OC
Likely that makes the difference across both tests sound wise


----------



## polkfan

Veii said:


> This is funny @garych
> Thank you for sharing~
> 
> I'm currious now too how it holds up against my sensitive IEMs
> If x370 THD is rly that Bad
> Wonder if i will hear any onboard noise at all at high OC :currious_headscratching:
> 
> The Stilt removed our X470 Mod, i will try to continue maintaining it
> We need modified Spread Spectrum back~
> * for RAM OC
> Likely that makes the difference across both tests sound wise


Veii bro give it a try and check it out i bet you will be surprised like me i'm pretty darn picky too. I mean try just normal shows and movies with it i could easily notice with fast beats or something but only that


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Veii bro give it a try and check it out i bet you will be surprised like me i'm pretty darn picky too. I mean try just normal shows and movies with it i could easily notice with fast beats or something but only that


 So far i have to use close to everywhere an IEMatch to lower required voltage, as even tho the IEMs are 48ohm rated, they are very sensitive

Tested a friends behringer mixer, waay to noisy without IEMatch (for anything under 32ohm) 

Tested my notebook , unusable 
Focusrite 2i2 Solo, should be one of the cleanest, but i hear noise 
(well it's not bad tbh ~ i use it for it only to be able to turn the knob from 0 to 3.5 - 10 , instead of only 0 to 2 ^^#
Phone, fixed impedance to 48ohm so 100% loudness is exactly what i would listen max~

I'm drifting away ^^'

i'll do, working on 3600C14-14 right now, it needs 1.175v SOC @ 1.5v VDIMM 
Soo hard to cool~
Will test it later :thumb:
After that is stable with reasonable voltages, i'll focus on unlocking this beauty of a bios


----------



## mtrai

Veii said:


> mm~
> Haven't had much thought into the idea yet
> I wait for AGESA 1.0.0.4 on X370 so far
> If they increase the size or X470 has something special , i may stay on X470
> Looks funny too on the readouts ^^"
> 
> Very unsure so far
> My interest right now is unlocking the remain hidden options
> Bringing spread spectrum back (worked on X370) for better memory OC
> Looking if we can get the PHY PMU training Option showing, under CBS - UHM for every Ryzen
> And trying to get PBO and Performance Bias (OC1-3) back on this board, for people with 2nd gen
> Hopefully @mtrai assists 😛
> (Will try the suggestions ty)
> 
> But overall haven't thought about any ASRock update
> Maybe they will get x370 fixed, i dont have hope so far
> 1.0.0.4 rewrite X370 v6.00 should then hopefully be a clean bios~


When I find the time I will do it for you...do you have a ryzen 3000 or a 1000/2000? Also which bios do you want...please link.


----------



## Veii

mtrai said:


> When I find the time I will do it for you...do you have a ryzen 3000 or a 1000/2000? Also which bios do you want...please link.


 I need to learn and get better at it ~ can't only count on you 

I use the 1700X so far
Gladly CBS is unlocked, but i miss PHY Memory Training and i miss adjusted Spread Spectrum on it
Unsure if 3rd gen users have access to manually Throttle Temp limit overwrite, 1/2nd gen have~
SSpec was there on x370 5.80 but that bios is broken, X470 they removed it for whatever reason
^ Finetuned like down bellow


Spoiler















Hmm what do we miss, Fan control is working as intended on this cross-port
Yea no PBO and no Performance Enhancer/Bias modes at all in CBS 
Unsure if 3rd gen users have everything in AMD Overclocking, i can't test it before Sunday ~ need reports
AMD PBS is quite limited, it misses:
- Cool 'n Quiet for P2 , Pstate OC (Zenstates gladly works but we have no PBO)
- MEM VDDIO 
- APU VDDP
- Adjust V1.8 
- Adjust VTT MEM
- Adjust VRM SVI2 - VDDCR_CPU
Example:


Spoiler














That's about it
PBO , PState OC for Cool 'n Quiet, Spread Spectrum and the remain PBS stuff is gone :glasses

Current Bios Mod
Mirror
Mirror 2

PS:
Idk if it's in your possibility and idk why, but ASRock limited us in MemOC for two parts:
tWRWRSC | tWRWRSD 
tRDRDSC | RDRDSD 
both are limited to minimum 2 , while it does work setting them to 1 on MSI boards :h34r-smi
Example:


Spoiler


----------



## Stiliyan

*RAM XMP profile problems*

Hi guys,

Half an year ago I upgraded my PC with R5 2600 + Dark Rock 4 and Vega56 from 1600x and 1070 because there were very nice deals and I decided not to wait for 3xxx and try Zen+.
Obviously my board is Taichi X370(5.60) and my RAM is CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 (Samsung E-Die).
The problem is that I am not able to run it at 3200 with 2600. With 1600 I just activated the XMP and the memory was running at 3200 without problems despite not being in the Memory QVL list.
Didn't have much time before and these days I decided to give it a try to stabilize it at 3200. Also because with BIOS 5.10 and 5.60 the system doesn't have problems to POST. 
I've been following 1usmus's guide with no luck so far.
On the first step I tried the timings from the calculator. There were errors, so tried all three suggested procODT values. Then tried the range of voltages for SOC and DRAM. Couldn't find DRAM boot voltage(from step 1). 
at 60 Ohms for procODT there was just 1 error on his stress test, Prime95 ran for 17-18 minutes until worker stopped. Then I tried to change timings from Part 2. For example +1 tRCDRD - the situation got worse, reverted it, changed tRP. At one point the system gave 0 errors, then in AIDA there was error. Add values to other timing on the list or add one more to the same and I get more errors and almost instantly errors in Prime/AIDA. Reverting back to the more stable settings, and the system doesn't behave like before and I have many errors. I tried all the timings from the list, tried also to respect FAW (tRRDS *4 <= best value <= tRRDS *6), tRC = tRAS + tRP. I even tried 1.42-1.44V DRAM voltage even though the calculator suggests 1.355 to 1.375V. Didn't help.
Having it working at 3200 with 1xxx CPU, I think it should be possible to stabilize it at 3200. Also with previous BIOS-es(AGESA) it was a lot worse as it rarely managed to POST at XMP settings.

Am I missing something or I will need a lot more tweaking of the timings to make it work? What would you suggest me to do? I will be watching for good memory deal(second hand or new) to replace it with something easier and certified for the board. But in the meantime I will continue trying.


----------



## Veii

Stiliyan said:


> Hi guys,
> Am I missing something or I will need a lot more tweaking of the timings to make it work? What would you suggest me to do?


You can try this 3 presets, RTT_Park of 240 with high Proc0DT is very stressful for the IMC , i think yours are dual ranked too , as they have the identical requirements 

This one has to work:


Spoiler














This one would be Fail-Safe, but i forgot the CAD_BUS Timing dividers / you can try&error find them out:


Spoiler














And this would be pushing to 3400:


Spoiler














Start with 1.48v VDIMM & 1.075 SOC (flat loadline)
later you can lower SOC with LLC3 down to 1.05 for 3200MT/s or increase up to 1.125v flat LLC1
Use 20 cycles of 1usmus TestMem_v3 (1:30h for 16GB , 3h for 32GB)
If TM5 errors , please screenshot when and with which error (make it 2-3 errors to know what it actually is)



Stiliyan said:


> I will be watching for good memory deal(second hand or new) to replace it with something easier and certified for the board. But in the meantime I will continue trying.


It depends on your Region, and really the deals 
So far i'm quite happy with the perf of the Viper Steel 4000C19-19
the 4133C19-21-21 would be Hynix-C die and the 4400C19-19 are high binned B-Dies
Got the 4000 ones for 130€ , the 4400 where 170€ a bit out of my budget 
XCalibur 4000 are known B-dies but expensive
Flare X 3200C14 are hit or miss, always B-dies but rather binning lottery

The remain better ones are Micron-E dies, they have to be good ~ but i miss experience to recommend them


----------



## Stiliyan

Veii said:


> You can try this 3 presets, RTT_Park of 240 with high Proc0DT is very stressful for the IMC , i think yours are dual ranked too , as they have the identical requirements
> 
> This one has to work:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one would be Fail-Safe, but i forgot the CAD_BUS Timing dividers / you can try&error find them out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this would be pushing to 3400:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start with 1.48v VDIMM & 1.075 SOC (flat loadline)
> later you can lower SOC with LLC3 down to 1.05 for 3200MT/s or increase up to 1.125v flat LLC1
> Use 20 cycles of 1usmus TestMem_v3 (1:30h for 16GB , 3h for 32GB)
> If TM5 errors , please screenshot when and with which error (make it 2-3 errors to know what it actually is)
> 
> 
> It depends on your Region, and really the deals
> So far i'm quite happy with the perf of the Viper Steel 4000C19-19
> the 4133C19-21-21 would be Hynix-C die and the 4400C19-19 are high binned B-Dies
> Got the 4000 ones for 130€ , the 4400 where 170€ a bit out of my budget
> XCalibur 4000 are known B-dies but expensive
> Flare X 3200C14 are hit or miss, always B-dies but rather binning lottery
> 
> The remain better ones are Micron-E dies, they have to be good ~ but i miss experience to recommend them


Thank you for the fast response. How did you get these timings? They seem a lot lower than what I am trying to do but maybe the voltages will help.
I was using the TM5 and didn't pay much attention to the type of error. Maybe Test 1 or 2 was at fault when I had only 1 error. 
I don't know what means flat loadline? I am using around 1.025V for SOC with LLC3 and 1.365V but HWinfo was showing more aroung 1.385V.

Sadly, I won't be home till Sunday so I will try your recommendations then and will write here if I had luck.

p.s. I live in Bulgaria but buy parts regularly from Germany and even UK. Those Flare X are around 150€ here, the cheaper Viper Steel 4000C19-19 a little bit more. Honestly I don't want to pay that much for RAM and will wait for something on sale or something second hand.


----------



## Veii

Stiliyan said:


> Thank you for the fast response. How did you get these timings? They seem a lot lower than what I am trying to do but maybe the voltages will help.
> I was using the TM5 and didn't pay much attention to the type of error. Maybe Test 1 or 2 was at fault when I had only 1 error.
> I don't know what means flat loadline? I am using around 1.025V for SOC with LLC3 and 1.365V but HWinfo was showing more aroung 1.385V.
> 
> Sadly, I won't be home till Sunday so I will try your recommendations then and will write here if I had luck.
> 
> p.s. I live in Bulgaria but buy parts regularly from Germany and even UK. Those Flare X are around 150€ here, the cheaper Viper Steel 4000C19-19 a little bit more. Honestly I don't want to pay that much for RAM and will wait for something on sale or something second hand.


Ah nice to meet you 
I have some collegues in the UK, germany the Viper Steels where for 130€ too , even dropped to 110€ 3 days ago ~ because of oversupply
Loadline you see when you hover with your mouse over the CPU Loadline , at the right side is a graph 
Flat Loadline means Level 1 , but flat loadline can overshoot - like you saw it using 1.365v
Later when you have b*chy ram (i mean you already do  ), or run them very borderline, you'll notice that 0.01v change trows them unstable 

How , hmm DRAM calculator is not always 100% accurate, it does help with RTT values, but voltage wise it's only recommending a baseline
Most of the times you want to something further then what the kits are designed for with their rated voltage, soo it can happen that you push 1.42 and higher 
* because there is unexplored headroom , you know ^^#
This is some very well made crash-course on memory OC

Hmm, 3200 should run with ease
It's all about setting it right, and too much voltage has negative effects and causes struggle with cooling
Bios 5.6 was buggy but at least it's better then 5.10 on X370 
Many here already converted over to X470 to have a bugfree AGESA 1.0.0.3

If you haven't found your max core OC with lowest voltage possible, stay on 1.05v SOC (fixed with LLC1) @ 3000MT/s and lower core voltage as best if possible
(i use OCCT , medium instruction set with AVX2 enabled to speed up testing - 10-15min should be fine to notice if you throttle or even fully error out)
Afterwards add 2 ticks core voltage ontop (if possible or lower core clock) and start to work on ram 
TM5, the errors can mean a lot, it depends when it errors and with which number
You'll get a feeling to what means what after time~


----------



## garych

@Veii are you using the rear output when you test your IEMs or the front output on your case?
Rear output gives me close to no hiss with 112dB/mW 24ohms IEMs.
From the front output, on the other hand, I can hear it pretty clearly.


----------



## mtrai

Veii said:


> I need to learn and get better at it ~ can't only count on you
> 
> I use the 1700X so far
> Gladly CBS is unlocked, but i miss PHY Memory Training and i miss adjusted Spread Spectrum on it
> Unsure if 3rd gen users have access to manually Throttle Temp limit overwrite, 1/2nd gen have~
> SSpec was there on x370 5.80 but that bios is broken, X470 they removed it for whatever reason
> ^ Finetuned like down bellow
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm what do we miss, Fan control is working as intended on this cross-port
> Yea no PBO and no Performance Enhancer/Bias modes at all in CBS
> Unsure if 3rd gen users have everything in AMD Overclocking, i can't test it before Sunday ~ need reports
> AMD PBS is quite limited, it misses:
> - Cool 'n Quiet for P2 , Pstate OC (Zenstates gladly works but we have no PBO)
> - MEM VDDIO
> - APU VDDP
> - Adjust V1.8
> - Adjust VTT MEM
> - Adjust VRM SVI2 - VDDCR_CPU
> Example:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about it
> PBO , PState OC for Cool 'n Quiet, Spread Spectrum and the remain PBS stuff is gone :glasses
> 
> Current Bios Mod
> Mirror
> 
> PS:
> Idk if it's in your possibility and idk why, but ASRock limited us in MemOC for two parts:
> tWRWRSC | tWRWRSD
> tRDRDSC | RDRDSD
> both are limited to minimum 2 , while it does work setting them to 1 on MSI boards :h34r-smi
> Example:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Man sorry I am gonna wait until they release the 1.0.0.3 ABBA as it is superior to the ABB version so would be a lot of work for nothing. Send me a PM


----------



## Veii

mtrai said:


> Man sorry I am gonna wait until they release the 1.0.0.3 ABBA as it is superior to the ABB version so would be a lot of work for nothing. Send me a PM


Oh, i was away for quite a bit ~ i'm sorry
PM send, we'll figure it out eventually 
I played around with cross converting ours to the CH6 
Saddly the C6H has the IR35201 in 4+2 mode with the IR3599 using 4+2 doublers
While the Taichi has the IR35201 in 6+2 mode with the IR3598 using 6+2 doublers

Well there is a difference that the CH6 uses own IR3535 Gate Drivers - 8x CPU, 4x SOC
While the Taichi has them integrated in the IR3598 6+2 sSet

To me, pretty much identical ^^#
The rest VRM components it's 1 to 1 the same thing
Saddly not from the start 1 to 1 like the X470 taichi, but i think it may be someday in the future possible to change it a bit , fully converting it to a C6H


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> @Veii are you using the rear output when you test your IEMs or the front output on your case?
> Rear output gives me close to no hiss with 112dB/mW 24ohms IEMs.
> From the front output, on the other hand, I can hear it pretty clearly.


Nothing done so far, hanging still on RAMs 
Directly from the board - anything in between would be variable


----------



## Bluesman

*Dazed and Confused*



Veii said:


> The Stilt removed our X470 Mod, i will try to continue maintaining it
> We need modified Spread Spectrum back~
> * for RAM OC
> Likely that makes the difference across both tests sound wise


I'm confused about this mod. Isn't the right X470 mod for X370 the ASROCK_X470TC_360MFI.rar, which is still there? I don't think @The Stilt removed it.

Please clarify what has changed. Thanks!


----------



## Veii

Bluesman said:


> I'm confused about this mod. Isn't the right X470 mod for X370 the ASROCK_X470TC_360MFI.rar, which is still there? I don't think @The Stilt removed it.
> 
> Please clarify what has changed. Thanks!


He changed it to a 32mb package, soo real X470 owners wouldn't have problems flashing it the "made easy" way with flashrom
The thing is, Asrock still reuses and crossconvert their made bioses to support as many boards possible - releasing one unified version or some 
(can only speculate to what i see and notice - well it wouldn't be anything new)
And change it down to each boards needs

Sadly X370 was messed up , the main one and so all the remain tiny board ones where messed up too
Back to the "reason", as flashrom does wipe the whole flashchip and replaces it bits by bits with data (or how ever the package is configured)
it does not fill the whole 32mbit flashchip - unlike afuefi does block by block or internal flash (which has it's annoying secure flash check)
He just made it easy, soo it's fine
The OP page is publically quoted and putting there "experimental" bioses, would only cause trouble
* this crossconvert thing was my own way , nothing he would like to represent even more by using property tools / who knows under which agreenment given

It just would look bad and cause question after question why the 16mb version doesn't work as specified for real X470 Taichi users with 32mb(256) flash chip
Wouldn't be bad to keep it there and maybe even rename it X370 Taichi , but eh we have an own thread so it's fine i guess 
^ even tho that way you would have to explain the users why they have to now follow the official X470 update path after the convert - instead of their old X370 update path 
was just hassle free to remove it from the main page


----------



## Veii

Overall to keep it short 
I'm thankfull to him even releasing it for my "mad scientist" experiments, even tho it was not really in his mind supporting unnoficial mods and changes
He could just dissagree with the X370 , well like he did for good reasons - and the topic be dropped and done
He still agreed to mod the X470 as it was a propperly compiled bios 
The reason that we can even use it and it works, was something he doesn't want to support after all it's "modification" for the user

Cross-converting boards was not the intention of his releases and thread, soo it's gone from the page , sorry 
But till ASRock actually delivers a NORMAL , actualy funtional good compiled X370 lineup Bios, our mods will stay on X470
It's the same board, soo it doesn't matter - only the RGB controller is a bit flunky in the bios - but whatever, the rest works like it has


----------



## Bluesman

*Thanks for the Explanation*

Thank You @Veii. I have tried to keep up with the @The Stilt bios thread and I knew there was an issue with the 32MB chip. I missed that he modified the file but kept the file name to address this issue. Thank God I downloaded the first version when you reported success.

I have not flashed yet due to fear and issues with my PS2 keyboard not being recognized in Dos. Tried some things with config.sys and keyboard.sys but nothing has worked so far. I will wait another week for ASROCK then take the plunge. (FYI: I ordered a SPI programmer kit to fix the board if I have a bad flash or brick.)


----------



## The Stilt

The modification I made to the Taichi X470 bios to allow it to be flashed on actual X470 Taichi boards using Flashrom, was simply adding 1000000h worth of FFh padding to the end of the file (16MB > 32MB).
It can just as easily be stripped away again, without doing anything else.

When ASRock starts utilizing the upper part of the flash in the X470 Taichi bios, only then you have something to worry about.
You'll know when that happens, since the stock bios binary will increase from 16MB to 32MB and the upper part (1000000h >>) won't be empty.

However, I'm not sure how you manage to run the X470 bios on a X370 boards.
X470 has Promontory LP (low power) variant, whereas X370 has the original one. Despite being the same chip in practice, they do have different firmwares and IDs.
So I'm not sure if using the X470 bios actually loads any firmware for Promontory on X370 boards...


----------



## Veii

Bluesman said:


> Thank You @Veii. I have tried to keep up with the @The Stilt bios thread and I knew there was an issue with the 32MB chip. I missed that he modified the file but kept the file name to address this issue. Thank God I downloaded the first version when you reported success.
> 
> I have not flashed yet due to fear and issues with my PS2 keyboard not being recognized in Dos. Tried some things with config.sys and keyboard.sys but nothing has worked so far. I will wait another week for ASROCK then take the plunge. (FYI: I ordered a SPI programmer kit to fix the board if I have a bad flash or brick.)


Oh this is unfortunate
I reposted it twice in Post #6324 for who ever wants to grab it
It's good that you have an SPI programmer, you can get into modding or simple board repair 
There are couple of people locally who sell bricked boards for cheap , SPI programmers can revive them without anything plugged into the boards
Well you can also have fun once the "good" bioses come out, to crossflash across the Phantom Gaming bios skin, the Taichi or just change your update path from X370 releases to X470 releases

Also restore your serial number backup, if the board get's hardware damaged
It's useful and not that expensive


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> However, I'm not sure how you manage to run the X470 bios on a X370 boards.
> X470 has Promontory LP (low power) variant, whereas X370 has the original one. Despite being the same chip in practice, they do have different firmwares and IDs.
> So I'm not sure if using the X470 bios actually loads any firmware for Promontory on X370 boards...


Hmm can you rephrase the LP variant part / sorry, LP variant of the chipset or of what ? ^^
The Phantom gaming 5.80 loads fine too without any issue, except that we know the bios is halfway made
I hope this helps:


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> Hmm can you rephrase the LP variant part / sorry, LP variant of the chipset or of what ? ^^
> The Phantom gaming 5.80 loads fine too without any issue, except that we know the bios is halfway made
> I hope this helps:


Promontory is the codename for the AMD chipsets prior X570.
A3xx/B350/X370 = Promontory, B450/X470 = Promontory LP.

The two run different firmwares and have different IDs.

Normally you wouldn't have both FWs in the bios image (for obvious reasons).
For some reason ASRock X470 Taichi does. Probably because ASRock intended to recycle the board designs.

180809400180 is for Promontory, 190318600181 is for Promontory LP.


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> Promontory is the codename for the AMD chipsets prior X570.
> A3xx/B350/X370 = Promontory, B450/X470 = Promontory LP.
> 
> The two run different firmwares and have different IDs.
> 
> Normally you wouldn't have both FWs in the bios image (for obvious reasons).
> For some reason ASRock X470 Taichi does. Probably because ASRock intended to recycle the board designs.
> 
> 180809400180 is for Promontory, 190318600181 is for Promontory LP.


I understand now
Yes it did autodetect it 
I rly wonder if it would be possible to crossport the C6H in the future :thinking:
It would be quite an interesting event, and much different aren't they rly


----------



## garych

Ambient temperature seems to be contributing the most to performance of Ryzen 3000
Simply opening window in the room and going 5℃ down on ambient resulted in much higher multi-core performance increase than anything else I've done before.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> Ambient temperature seems to be contributing the most to performance of Ryzen 3000
> Simply opening window in the room and going 5â„ƒ down on ambient resulted in much higher multi-core performance increase than anything else I've done before.


Sorry i can't remember
On which Version are you right now
Do you have "Temperatur control" in AMD CBS -> NBIO 
Next to SOC VID written in hex ?

3rd gen throttles after 75c, you could increase it to 95c to overwrite it and maintain boost longer~
By AMD the boost clock temp limits are set waay to harsh and too low


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> Sorry i can't remember
> On which Version are you right now
> Do you have "Temperatur control" in AMD CBS -> NBIO
> Next to SOC VID written in hex ?
> 
> 3rd gen throttles after 75c, you could increase it to 95c to overwrite it and maintain boost longer~
> By AMD the boost clock temp limits are set waay to harsh and too low


I'm on 5.80.
Do I really need to set the temperature control?
Ryzen Master already says that I have 95℃ limit.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> I'm on 5.80.
> Do I really need to set the temperature control?
> Ryzen Master already says that I have 95℃ limit.


People on the CH6 Thread, well and the CH7 where discovering that it still is an issue and complaining that their bios didn't allow them to force it
Do a hardlock , it's better
It starts to throttle at 75c neverless what you have defined 
CBS at least overwrites everything , soo it either works or the hard limit is forced elsewhere
You can try if you see a difference 

On stock the cpu gives it's best not to reach over 75c , AMD throttles very harsh 3rd gen
It may be a bit more smoothed out already on ABBA like people tested, but i'm not sure if boost is just smooth or they changed their harsh throttle
I know it's hardlocked on 1st and 2nd gen (if tCTL offset temp is not a prior issue) - fixing it manual to 95c always helped before
3rd gen seems to have this as a bigger issue - you can try if you see a boost difference

i don't think it's better on ABBA, well no it shouldn't be resolved as you are still on ABB
- please try it when you find time, be it alone for science 
The Hardshutdown temp won't change that way , no worries - the IMC would crash way before the 90c mark anyways and lockup the whole system


----------



## numlock66

Veii said:


> Current Bios Mod
> Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


The only mod on this UEFI is SMU from The Stilt?


----------



## Veii

numlock66 said:


> The only mod on this UEFI is SMU from The Stilt?


It's The Stilt's mod reuploaded, but he changed a lot of things on the SMU injected release
PSP Firmware, signing keys as ABBA is encrypted, SMU for Mattise, i think DXIO was updated
Overall like he states on his thread, several modules where updated - but he didn't make a custom mod for it

Just injected ABBA , and updated every module + microcode that was possible at this current of time
The binary is still AGESA ABB, but AMD Overclocking menu should have the features that ABBA will support unlocked
- at least when it comes to the SMU part

For our Taichi there will be actuall finetuned mods someday in the future
But this is as clean and 3rd gen ready, as it can get at this current date - by The Stilt

EDIT:
Just keep in mind, after using this cross-convert, you switch to the X470 Taichi update path 
* means every new X470 Taichi bios (not exceeding the size of 16mb=16.777.216 Bytes) can be updated normaly with F6 InstaFlash
~ it's a perma convert
This is so far the only way of guaranteeing a clean bios 
- as the whole lineup of X370 boards under AGESA 1.0.0.3 have messed up badly compiled bioses


----------



## numlock66

Veii said:


> It's The Stilt's mod reuploaded, but he changed a lot of things on the SMU injected release
> PSP Firmware, signing keys as ABBA is encrypted, SMU for Mattise, i think DXIO was updated
> Overall like he states on his thread, several modules where updated - but he didn't make a custom mod for it
> 
> Just injected ABBA , and updated every module + microcode that was possible at this current of time
> The binary is still AGESA ABB, but AMD Overclocking menu should have the features that ABBA will support unlocked
> - at least when it comes to the SMU part
> 
> For our Taichi there will be actuall finetuned mods someday in the future
> But this is as clean and 3rd gen ready, as it can get at this current date - by The Stilt
> 
> EDIT:
> Just keep in mind, after using this cross-convert, you switch to the X470 Taichi update path
> * means every new X470 Taichi bios (not exceeding the size of 16mb=16.777.216 Bytes) can be updated normaly with F6 InstaFlash
> ~ it's a perma convert
> This is so far the only way of guaranteeing a clean bios
> - as the whole lineup of X370 boards under AGESA 1.0.0.3 have messed up badly compiled bioses


Thanks!
Mod uefi flashed on x370 taichi throught flashrom.
I was on x470 3.60 official asrock and Memory at 3466mhz seemed more stable than with x370 UEFI, no erros on karhu ran test...
Im with an 2700x, some advanced CBS option are not present, like scalar.


----------



## Veii

numlock66 said:


> Thanks!
> Mod uefi flashed on x370 taichi throught flashrom.
> I was on x470 3.60 official asrock and Memory at 3466mhz seemed more stable than with x370 UEFI, no erros on karhu ran test...
> Im with an 2700x, some advanced CBS option are not present, like scalar.


Yes, we miss PBO and PE , i think because of old SMU of the 2nd gen
It was likely removed because it made problems with PBO of 3rd gen 
We have to bring it back
X370 bioses where incomplete the whole 1.0.0.3 lineup 
X370 had spread spectrum , X470 not - trying to bring it finetuned back


----------



## Bluesman

*X370 Flash Question*

@Veii - Quick question on flashing back from x470 mod flash.

I understand that once we have flashed our X370 Taichi with the @The Stilt mod, we can then continue to flash updated x470 bios releases using the ASROCK Flash tool. However, if when ASROCK increases the size of the bios file (thus making it incompatible with our x370 bios chip) can we then use flashrom to update our boards with the latest x370 bios?


----------



## The Stilt

Bluesman said:


> However, if when ASROCK increases the size of the bios file (thus making it incompatible with our x370 bios chip) can we then use flashrom to update our boards with the latest x370 bios?


No.
Once ASRock starts utilizing the upper part of the flash, the image can no longer be used on X370 Taichi unless the bios chip is replaced with a 256Mb model.


----------



## Veii

^ yes, not possible
We'll see when this will happen
I guess not before 4th gen announcement - but till then we'll have a good compiled X370 Bios 
I wouldn't worry so far about it - let's see what AGESA 1.0.0.4 will bring

* a flash chip replacement isn't that hard too, we have a lot of space to work on if there is in the future really a need to upgrade to X470, but i doubt it


----------



## Bluesman

*Clarification Please*



Veii said:


> ^ yes, not possible
> We'll see when this will happen
> I guess not before 4th gen announcement - but till then we'll have a good compiled X370 Bios
> I wouldn't worry so far about it - let's see what AGESA 1.0.0.4 will bring
> 
> * a flash chip replacement isn't that hard too, we have a lot of space to work on if there is in the future really a need to upgrade to X470, but i doubt it


 @Veii - So, if I understand @The Stilt correctly, when a x470 bios starts using the upper registers, even though the file size has not increased, we have a problem ever switching over to using an x370 bios again due to the image change? I mistakenly thought the issue was file size only.


----------



## Veii

"Upper Part of the chip" , yes but why should they leave such a huge area untouched - when it's very convinient for them to make one bios for X470 and copy it down to X370 like they did for 3-4 versions so far 
Actually way longer - if you look at the naming sheme of their boards , all are from the same main bios strippt down

You don't want to know how much useless registers are kept even in the current X470 bios ^^#
They keep and hide the mess, why should they make their lives hard , reorder module location - when it's soo much easier to keep it small, equal all in one place, unless it's rly needed 
(which wasn't so far, and their interface is minimalistic, no changes unlike different companies)

Yes if they move stuff up in register, of course size will increase and we need a bigger chip
but then they would make work for themself not being able release likely 20 3xx series bioses at the same time, just stripped down from the main one
If you would need to reorder everything to fit into 128mb chips

I'll test when new stuff releases, but who knows in how many days/weeks 
Till then we may not need to stay on X470 to have a buggyfree bios at all-


----------



## The Stilt

Bluesman said:


> @*Veii* - So, if I understand @*The Stilt* correctly, when a x470 bios starts using the upper registers, even though the file size has not increased, we have a problem ever switching over to using an x370 bios again due to the image change? I mistakenly thought the issue was file size only.


The flash size on X470 is 256Mb but only the lower half of it (0-1000000h) is utilized and adressed.
When they can no longer fit the code to the lower part only, they start utilizing and adressing the upper part too.
At that point the bios image will change from 16MB to 32MB and obviously you can no longer fit it on the 16MB flash found on X370 Taichi.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

I think @Bluesman is just asking if we could "just" use the X370 official (at any given time) BIOS to reflash "over" the modded X470 if the latter becomes incompatible with the the X370 ROM chip size. The X370 BIOS should always be 16MB, right?


----------



## Veii

Dekaohtoura said:


> I think @Bluesman is just asking if we could "just" use the X370 official (at any given time) BIOS to reflash "over" the modded X470 if the latter becomes incompatible with the the X370 ROM chip size. The X370 BIOS should always be 16MB, right?


The chip doesn't transform into a new chip 
Flashrom always does a cleanwipe , neverless what you trow at it 
It does warn you if it detects that the file overshoots your storage size or is smaller then the maximum chip size
But because it's a fully clean erase & write, it doesn't matter what you flash, it will overwrite everything 

I just do hope that you all followed post #4 and backed up your X370 rom + serial number (a full *flashrom -p internal -r bios.bin* readout&backup)
Just in case, when we can go back to X370 to be as original as it was before and not a new board with different serial number~


----------



## Veii

Oh i forgot to mention, i think i nearly fixed the RGB issue
As we are on X470 (some of you) we have to be sure that the RGB controller firmware is on 1.10
The ASRock PolychromeRGB 1.0.60 package (X470 Taichi) does work - but it preinstalls with the 2.10 RGB Controller firmware inside

In case it does update your controller firmware , you have to revert to 1.10 which is inside the 1.0.41 X370 package
I'll drop it here as a .zip package with a flashable .bat script / incase someone has issues with the RGB controller not working 
You just need to grab the PolyChromeRGB package from the main X470 site to have control over the Chipset, Ram, GPU or RGB-Header Lights 

I'm trying to get 2.10 to work, it does flash fine, but it's an ID missmatch which confuses the software
Soo so far we can't use all the new presets, but at least the Lights are controllable again~
Be sure when you open the Polychrome software to check the firmware, if you are on anything over 1.10
* if so , please let me know so we can extract it (as you wouldn't need to upgrade)


----------



## Bluesman

@Veii, @The Stilt, and @Dekaohtoura - Thank you for your help in understanding the nuances of the x370 > x470 transformation. I appreciate your help and explanations.

I now have a very clear, safe path for my bios upgrades.

Love this forum and its members!


----------



## Spectre73

> Oh i forgot to mention, i think i nearly fixed the RGB issue
> As we are on X470 (some of you) we have to be sure that the RGB controller firmware is on 1.10
> The ASRock PolychromeRGB 1.0.60 package (X470 Taichi) does work - but it preinstalls with the 2.10 RGB Controller firmware inside
> 
> In case it does update your controller firmware , you have to revert to 1.10 which is inside the 1.0.41 X370 package
> I'll drop it here as a .zip package with a flashable .bat script / incase someone has issues with the RGB controller not working
> You just need to grab the PolyChromeRGB package from the main X470 site to have control over the Chipset, Ram, GPU or RGB-Header Lights
> 
> I'm trying to get 2.10 to work, it does flash fine, but it's an ID missmatch which confuses the software
> Soo so far we can't use all the new presets, but at least the Lights are controllable again~
> Be sure when you open the Polychrome software to check the firmware, if you are on anything over 1.10
> * if so , please let me know so we can extract it (as you wouldn't need to upgrade)


Is the RGB firmware not part of the UEFI? I accidentally tried to install ASrock polychrome on the wrong MB and am not sure, if I broke someting, since the PC rebooted immediately (and afaik, polychromeRGB tries to update the rgb controller firmware).

Do you have a source for a seperate RGB controller flasher/software for other brands (gigabyte), or is it even compatible?


----------



## Veii

Spectre73 said:


> Is the RGB firmware not part of the UEFI? I accidentally tried to install ASrock polychrome on the wrong MB and am not sure, if I broke someting, since the PC rebooted immediately (and afaik, polychromeRGB tries to update the rgb controller firmware).
> 
> Do you have a source for a seperate RGB controller flasher/software for other brands (gigabyte), or is it even compatible?


It tries to update it ?
Could you link me or tell me which version you grabbed ?
It shouldn't at all, i haven't tried what other brands used, it would be kinda stupid that brands use the same RGB controller
Would be funny , because we could cross-port stuff / but it would be dumb  
The zip i linked above has the X370 Taichi only firmware in case people updated their controller firmware somehow (shouldn't but who knows)
It's known that other ASRock boards have similar or even the same firmware , but it's not part of the UEFI firmware, because you can programm that chip individually 

It rly shouldn't update it unless it recognises a known device ID
while there is a huge list , give me one sec i'll edit this post and reupload the device ID and list as "spoiler"


----------



## Spectre73

Veii said:


> It tries to update it ?
> Could you link me or tell me which version you grabbed ?
> It shouldn't at all, i haven't tried what other brands used, it would be kinda stupid that brands use the same RGB controller
> Would be funny , because we could cross-port stuff / but it would be dumb
> The zip i linked above has the X370 Taichi only firmware in case people updated their controller firmware somehow (shouldn't but who knows)
> It's known that other ASRock boards have similar or even the same firmware , but it's not part of the UEFI firmware, because you can programm that chip individually
> 
> It rly shouldn't update it unless it recognises a known device ID
> while there is a huge list , give me one sec i'll edit this post and reupload the device ID and list as "spoiler"


I am not sure. You posted back there, that the Polychrome Software has a firmware component that updates the Taichi RGB firmware. And that for the x370 Taichi to work with the x470 bios, one need to downgrade the firmware.
By accident, I started the installation on my GB MB (silly, I know, worked at wrong PC unintentionally at home).
Under normal circumstances, there should just be an error message and that should be it.

In my case, the start of the software resultet in an immediate hard reset and cold boot. After that, the system went into "training mode" because it restartet itself several times. That is unusual for a simple "software crash".
That led me to believe, that the ASRock software somehow tried to update some component on my MB. I have no idea if it succeeded or only was "rejected" because of the incompatibility.
Would be nice, if I could somehow check the status of my RGB components, but at least, onboard RGB on my Aorus master still works fine. So nothing bad seems to have happened.
I just went a little into panick mode, these are things that usually do not happen to me. I am tinkering with MBs for more than 25 years.

It could just be an incompatibility with no lasting consequences (system works fine, again).

Anyhow, I do not want to derail the Taichi thread (even though I own one).


----------



## Veii

Spectre73 said:


> Anyhow, I do not want to derail the Taichi thread (even though I own one).


No no worries, it's about ASRock Polychrome, which is buggy 

Depending on where you got it, which version - it installs different .dll's 
MsIo64.dll is one of them, which you won't be able to erase unless you use their specific installer , and often even then it still has low level access somewhere - it keeps running, it actually could crash the pc if it tries to access the controller

I mentioned that you have to maybe downgrade your firmware if you accidentally updated - but it shouldn't update without questioning 

Idk what was up with my post, but i uploaded the huge spoiler of supporting boards, ranging down to the intel B250/Z220 (looks like it's gone now ?) :thinking:

Overall it rly shouldn't try to overwrite it, and the latest PolyChrome 1.0.4 from their "official" site is only for B450/X570/Z390 somewhy , which comes with firmware "nu51_3.04" 

No, it shouldn't update it, but it will only flash it if you use their "wICPFLASHADSB.exe" file located in the bin folder of the programm

Was just mentioning before, that you have to use the X470 Polychrome so far, with our X470 convert
- but be sure you don't exceed firmware 1.0.10 
While some users are on 1.0.8 but on the ASRock forums people where complaining about incompatibility with several RGB brands or flickering LEDs 
Soo 1.0.10 was released (mid 2018)


----------



## Bluesman

*Question on RGB Polychrome*

@Veii - After a x370>x470 conversion, I plan to disable the RGB Polychrome option in the bios. Therefore, do I have to install the driver you mention?

I am also concerned about AMD chipset driver updates. Is there any issue with the fact my board has a x370 chipset although I am running a x470 bios? Because there are two Promontory codes (Promontory LP and normal Promontory)in the x470 bios, which differs from a 'normal" bios, I don't think there is a problem. (Maybe these are there because ASROCK uses this bios for many types of bioses, like the x370.)


----------



## Veii

Bluesman said:


> @*Veii* - After a x370>x470 conversion, I plan to disable the RGB Polychrome option in the bios. Therefore, do I have to install the driver you mention?
> 
> I am also concerned about AMD chipset driver updates. Is there any issue with the fact my board has a x370 chipset although I am running a x470 bios? Because there are two Promontory codes (Promontory LP and normal Promontory)in the x470 bios, which differs from a 'normal" bios, I don't think there is a problem. (Maybe these are there because ASROCK uses this bios for many types of bioses, like the x370.)


I haven't encountered chipset issues so far,k nor driver issues
Normaly i'm picking the X570 chipset drivers, but so far no difference. 
The Pomontory code is in our bios, it's autodetected and unless ASRock starts to expand their bios team and actually code bios per bios, not 1 and then cut it down for 20+ boards
I don't think we'll have issues

So far nothing 
The RGB firmware is in the controller, an SPI flash / erase doesn't effect it
But on the Bios the RGB controll is half broken , tho people reported the same issues since 1.0.0.3 on the official X470s 
You can control them directly from windows within, the dll's have low level access and it's persistent across boots
Just you need to install the X470 RGB package, as X370 won't recognize this board


----------



## Schussnik

Any news on an the "ABBA bios" for the X370 Taichi?


----------



## tumoch

Hi, i have recently bough a X370 Professional Gaming (same board as X370 taichi but with 5g ethernet). Can I flash a taichi bios (I don't mind losing 5G ethernet)? Even more the modded X470?
I would appreciate if anyone can guide me in the process. I have an arduino with flashrom, so I can recover from a bad flash (or so I think).


----------



## BlueNinja0

I've upgraded from a 1600X to a 3700X and updated my BIOS from 5.10 to 5.80 and it seems I've lost the ability to choose Tdie in the Temp Source in the fan settings. Is it just me?

Another thing I noticed that stopped working is the ability to completely disable the Wifi/Bluetooth card. On 5.10 I could disable it in the BIOS and it would be completely removed from the system and Windows couldn't even detect it, which is what I wanted. But on 5.80, even though I disable it on the BIOS, it still shows up on Windows, even though I can't connect to any Wifi or Bluetooth.


----------



## garych

BlueNinja0 said:


> I've upgraded from a 1600X to a 3700X and updated my BIOS from 5.10 to 5.80 and it seems I've lost the ability to choose Tdie in the Temp Source in the fan settings. Is it just me?
> 
> Another thing I noticed that stopped working is the ability to completely disable the Wifi/Bluetooth card. On 5.10 I could disable it in the BIOS and it would be completely removed from the system and Windows couldn't even detect it, which is what I wanted. But on 5.80, even though I disable it on the BIOS, it still shows up on Windows, even though I can't connect to any Wifi or Bluetooth.


The Tctrl temperature source has been renamed to Monitor CPU now.


----------



## Veii

tumoch said:


> Hi, i have recently bough a X370 Professional Gaming (same board as X370 taichi but with 5g ethernet). Can I flash a taichi bios (I don't mind losing 5G ethernet)? Even more the modded X470?
> I would appreciate if anyone can guide me in the process. I have an arduino with flashrom, so I can recover from a bad flash (or so I think).


You can flash our modded X370 , the updated X470 is just with increased filesize soo flashrom won't bug out

I have tried using the Professional Gaming BIOS on the Taichi - it looks better to my eyes 
But sadly is equally buggy as the X370 Taichi 
I'm actually not even sure if you would lose 5Gbit ethernet - i have to play with the X470 Taichi Ultimate and compare them

Can confirm tho, X370 Professional Gaming works on the X370 Taichi
No RGB controller isues or anything
Go back to post #6342 or use another Mirror
Explanation about it #6352


----------



## Veii

BlueNinja0 said:


> I've upgraded from a 1600X to a 3700X and updated my BIOS from 5.10 to 5.80 and it seems I've lost the ability to choose Tdie in the Temp Source in the fan settings. Is it just me?
> 
> Another thing I noticed that stopped working is the ability to completely disable the Wifi/Bluetooth card. On 5.10 I could disable it in the BIOS and it would be completely removed from the system and Windows couldn't even detect it, which is what I wanted. But on 5.80, even though I disable it on the BIOS, it still shows up on Windows, even though I can't connect to any Wifi or Bluetooth.
> 
> 
> garych said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tctrl temperature source has been renamed to Monitor CPU now.
Click to expand...

Yes, there was double tDie to tCTL offset bug , which caused an overtemp shutdown @ 60c tDie (85c tCTL) instead 85c tDie (110c tCTL)
They wasn't able to fix it elsehow, then just remove tDie on it's own and redo the offset calculation as CPU temp sensor from the Nuvoton NCT6779D category
At least it's not buggy anymore :specool:


----------



## Zendal

Got this mail from our usual source of beta Bioses at Asrock when I asked about new bioses for the x370.



> About AGESA code 1.0.0.3 ABBA, it only improves CPU boost frequency issue.
> 
> But issue seems stills open, that's why AMD releases a officially announcement about it.
> 
> Link: https://community.amd.com/community...update-on-3rd-gen-amd-ryzen-boost-frequencies
> 
> 
> 
> As AMD mentioned, they are going to release another AGESA code in these few week.
> 
> Newer AGESA will mainly to solve boost frequency, Matisse compatibility and other issues.
> 
> We plan to release newer AGESA which should improve users’ experience on 300/400 series platform.
> 
> Once we received new AGESA, we’ll release new BIOS as soon as possible


----------



## Veii

Hopefully AGESA 1.0.0.4 is this time properly compiled on X370 ^^#
Not like the last 3 bioses ^^'


----------



## Bluesman

Veii said:


> Hopefully AGESA 1.0.0.4 is this time properly compiled on X370 ^^#
> Not like the last 3 bioses ^^'


If not, I want to hear from you @Veii if you are experiencing the same or fewer issues with your x470 conversion. That might be the kick I need to do the x470 conversion. I like the idea of getting x470 Taichi updates.

I think it is pretty clear that ASROCK is using the x470 template for many other motherboards. Sometimes with poor success.


----------



## Veii

Bluesman said:


> If not, I want to hear from you @*Veii* if you are experiencing the same or fewer issues with your x470 conversion. That might be the kick I need to do the x470 conversion. I like the idea of getting x470 Taichi updates.
> 
> I think it is pretty clear that ASROCK is using the x470 template for many other motherboards. Sometimes with poor success.


For bios structure sanity checks, i have to count on The Stilt with his proprietary tools 
Today, actually right now i got a funky Error 00 crash out of nowhere 
But it was the first and only time :thinking:
(not ram not gpu, not cpu ~ maybe house installation) :thinking:


If ASRock breaks PE again, or there is some new ram latency bug ~ i'll notice quite fast
Sadly can't sanity check 3rd gens yet


----------



## Tapper

Any chance of getting this ramkit to run at 3600MHz cl 14 14 14? I got the 3700x and x370 Taichi board if that matters.
https://www.gskill.com/specification/165/299/1552460247/F4-4000C17D-16GTRS-Specification


----------



## Veii

Tapper said:


> Any chance of getting this ramkit to run at 3600MHz cl 14 14 14? I got the 3700x and x370 Taichi board if that matters.
> https://www.gskill.com/specification/165/299/1552460247/F4-4000C17D-16GTRS-Specification


the board should handle this up to 3600 with ease 
T-Topology is useful for two sticks configuration ~ but maybe not that useful for DR kits 

Guess start with posting how far you are , by exporting your dram profile of your "unknown" ramkit and importing it into the DRAM calculator
Getting Ryzen Master too ~ then we can start to help you :thumb:


----------



## Tapper

Thanks for the reply, i don't own this kit, i was asking because if someone else know that 3600MHz cl 14 is working with this kit i might just grab one.
I have flare x 3200MHz cl 14 running at 3600MHz cl 15 16 15 16 32 48 today and its really working fine, but getting 3600 at cl 14 is really tempting 😁.


----------



## Veii

Tapper said:


> Thanks for the reply, i don't own this kit, i was asking because if someone else know that 3600MHz cl 14 is working with this kit i might just grab one.
> I have flare x 3200MHz cl 14 running at 3600MHz cl 15 16 15 16 32 48 today and its really working fine, but getting 3600 at cl 14 is really tempting 😁.


Hmm , ram is always lottery
You can only increase the winning chance by going after guaranteed tested XMP profile speed
It's one reason why people buy >4133 kits for example
Mine could technically do 3600C14 where the limiting factor is just my cpu architecture
I had one Flare X , the first one which did 3800C14 with a lot of work and 3600C14 with 3200C14 XMP :wheee:
While the 2nd kit we bought to get the quad channel boost, didn't even hit 3400 on dual channel
It's soo much luck dependent ~ no one can guarantee that this FlareX kit will do such strict timings 

Only out of statistic speaking, it's possible to run 3400C14 (70%) and maybe 3466C14 (45%) 
Very few can do pure 3600C14 and if , mostly over 1.46v very often even 1.48v | just even here the luck of your chip is there
For another example, mine loved voltage till 1.45v , after 1.46 there was a stop ~ 1.48 started to get negative results, while you would normally have @1.5v rly the great results if cooling is sufficient 
Can only say on 1.46v you can pass without direct cooling , but that's the border for aluminum housing kits
(of course your millage may and likely will wary)


I could recommend the Viper 4400C19-19 kits, as those are highly binned ~ or even with luck the cheap 4000C19-19
But this is for b-dies, and you have other options too
Latency is not everything, and you are very luck dependent
My luck was fine (so far), but a mates luck was horrible on the 2nd buy ^^#


----------



## Tapper

Veii said:


> Tapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, i don't own this kit, i was asking because if someone else know that 3600MHz cl 14 is working with this kit i might just grab one.
> I have flare x 3200MHz cl 14 running at 3600MHz cl 15 16 15 16 32 48 today and its really working fine, but getting 3600 at cl 14 is really tempting 😁.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm , ram is always lottery
> You can only increase the winning chance by going after guaranteed tested XMP profile speed
> It's one reason why people buy >4133 kits for example
> Mine could technically do 3600C14 where the limiting factor is just my cpu architecture
> I had one Flare X , the first one which did 3800C14 with a lot of work and 3600C14 with 3200C14 XMP /forum/images/smilies//wheee.gif
> While the 2nd kit we bought to get the quad channel boost, didn't even hit 3400 on dual channel
> It's soo much luck dependent ~ no one can guarantee that this FlareX kit will do such strict timings
> 
> Only out of statistic speaking, it's possible to run 3400C14 (70%) and maybe 3466C14 (45%)
> Very few can do pure 3600C14 and if , mostly over 1.46v very often even 1.48v | just even here the luck of your chip is there
> For another example, mine loved voltage till 1.45v , after 1.46 there was a stop ~ 1.48 started to get negative results, while you would normally have @1.5v rly the great results if cooling is sufficient
> Can only say on 1.46v you can pass without direct cooling , but that's the border for aluminum housing kits
> (of course your millage may and likely will wary)
> 
> 
> I could recommend the Viper 4400C19-19 kits, as those are highly binned ~ or even with luck the cheap 4000C19-19
> But this is for b-dies, and you have other options too
> Latency is not everything, and you are very luck dependent
> My luck was fine (so far), but a mates luck was horrible on the 2nd buy ^^#
Click to expand...

Ok if chances are that small getting any kit to run 3600MHz cl 14 14 14 14 i think i'll pass and save the money for something else. I'm quite happy getting my 3200 flare x to run at 3600 cl 15 16 15 16. 
Thanks anyway and i really appreciate your elaboratet answer.
One last question, do you know of any free program that is accurate on measure latencies? Aida 64 is good but as you know, not free 😕.


----------



## Veii

Tapper said:


> Ok if chances are that small getting any kit to run 3600MHz cl 14 14 14 14 i think i'll pass and save the money for something else. I'm quite happy getting my 3200 flare x to run at 3600 cl 15 16 15 16.
> Thanks anyway and i really appreciate your elaborated answer.
> One last question, do you know of any free program that is accurate on measure latencies? Aida 64 is good but as you know, not free 😕.


Aida64 free does measure latency on the demo version and the read speed
MaxxMEM2 is free but the latency results are different
DRAM Calculator by 1usmus has a latency measurement test 

It's not easy for sure, but it's possible, at least the luck in expecting a 3200C14 kit to run 5 steps higher at the same basic timings . . . it needs luck, at least every 1 of 3 kits should get 3600 to run fine 
Sure 14-15-14-14 & 14-14-14-14 has a difference of around 2ns , but it doesn't mean that you can't run it never ever
just not easy with flat C14 
I would suggest to take a look at this graph/document
Real Latency vs CL ~ people focus a lot on latency this days (me included haha), bandwith is important too~
If you could run even CL15 3800 with your kit at 1.5v , it would be more then sufficient enough
Not everything has to stay at CL14 
Getting under 8 in "true latency" is not easy 

But you shouldn't give up before you even try ~ it was just that CL14-14 @ 3600 is not that likely with 3200 kits ^^
How much would you pay for the Flare X ?
There are rly no other options for you - for example going cheaper kits and investing work instead of money ?


----------



## Tapper

Veii said:


> Tapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok if chances are that small getting any kit to run 3600MHz cl 14 14 14 14 i think i'll pass and save the money for something else. I'm quite happy getting my 3200 flare x to run at 3600 cl 15 16 15 16.
> Thanks anyway and i really appreciate your elaborated answer.
> One last question, do you know of any free program that is accurate on measure latencies? Aida 64 is good but as you know, not free 😕.
> 
> 
> 
> Aida64 free does measure latency on the demo version and the read speed
> MaxxMEM2 is free but the latency results are different
> DRAM Calculator by 1usmus has a latency measurement test
> 
> It's not easy for sure, but it's possible, at least the luck in expecting a 3200C14 kit to run 5 steps higher at the same basic timings . . . it needs luck, at least every 1 of 3 kits should get 3600 to run fine
> Sure 14-15-14-14 & 14-14-14-14 has a difference of around 2ns , but it doesn't mean that you can't run it never ever
> just not easy with flat C14
> I would suggest to take a look at this graph/document
> Real Latency vs CL ~ people focus a lot on latency this days (me included haha), bandwith is important too~
> If you could run even CL15 3800 with your kit at 1.5v , it would be more then sufficient enough
> Not everything has to stay at CL14 /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> Getting under 8 in "true latency" is not easy /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> But you shouldn't give up before you even try ~ it was just that CL14-14 @ 3600 is not that likely with 3200 kits ^^
> How much would you pay for the Flare X ?
> There are rly no other options for you - for example going cheaper kits and investing work instead of money ?
Click to expand...

But the free aida does not reveal al the numbers right?
Oh i would never expect my Flare x 3200MHz cl14 to run at 3600MHz cl 14, that would be pushing it to far.
Even 3666MHz cl 15 is a no go, i tried, also i would prefer not going over 1.4v (my kit is at 1.392v today at 3600MHz cl 15) because i noticed that if i raise my ram volt any higher the cpu will not boost as high, I have seen others reporting the same, or it has to do with the increase of fclk cpu bus , because when you raise the ram speed you also raise the fclk speed.

My flare x kit that i have today was 250 usd when i bought them, now they are 180 usd ( sweden)

The Trident Z Royal
DDR4-4000MHz CL17-17-17-37 1.35V
16GB (2x8GB) that i asked if they could do 3600MHz cl14 is about 380usd in Sweden right now, so its a pricey kit for sure.


----------



## garych

After installing the latest chipset driver my cpu boosts 50MHz lower, I’ve only seen it do 4175 once on one core, it’s mostly at 4100-4150


----------



## Bluesman

*Respectfully Disagree on 3200 FlareX OC*



Tapper said:


> But the free aida does not reveal al the numbers right?
> Oh i would never expect my Flare x 3200MHz cl14 to run at 3600MHz cl 14, that would be pushing it to far.
> Even 3666MHz cl 15 is a no go, i tried, also i would prefer not going over 1.4v (my kit is at 1.392v today at 3600MHz cl 15) because i noticed that if i raise my ram volt any higher the cpu will not boost as high, I have seen others reporting the same, or it has to do with the increase of fclk cpu bus , because when you raise the ram speed you also raise the fclk speed.
> 
> My flare x kit that i have today was 250 usd when i bought them, now they are 180 usd ( sweden)
> 
> The Trident Z Royal
> DDR4-4000MHz CL17-17-17-37 1.35V
> 16GB (2x8GB) that i asked if they could do 3600MHz cl14 is about 380usd in Sweden right now, so its a pricey kit for sure.


My FlareX 3200Mhz cl 14 runs a stable 9 hour Ramtest at 3733 Mhz 15cl. And my ram voltage is 1.375. Probably a silicon lottery thing...


----------



## numlock66

Tapper said:


> But the free aida does not reveal al the numbers right?
> Oh i would never expect my Flare x 3200MHz cl14 to run at 3600MHz cl 14, that would be pushing it to far.
> Even 3666MHz cl 15 is a no go, i tried, also i would prefer not going over 1.4v (my kit is at 1.392v today at 3600MHz cl 15) because i noticed that if i raise my ram volt any higher the cpu will not boost as high, I have seen others reporting the same, or it has to do with the increase of fclk cpu bus , because when you raise the ram speed you also raise the fclk speed.
> 
> My flare x kit that i have today was 250 usd when i bought them, now they are 180 usd ( sweden)
> 
> The Trident Z Royal
> DDR4-4000MHz CL17-17-17-37 1.35V
> 16GB (2x8GB) that i asked if they could do 3600MHz cl14 is about 380usd in Sweden right now, so its a pricey kit for sure.


Take a look:
https://www.gskill.com/products/1/165/326/Trident-Z-Neo
https://www.anandtech.com/show/1469...nt-z-neo-ddr43800-cl14-kit-for-amd-ryzen-3000


----------



## garych

Bluesman said:


> My FlareX 3200Mhz cl 14 runs a stable 9 hour Ramtest at 3733 Mhz 15cl. And my ram voltage is 1.375. Probably a silicon lottery thing...


I remember having my 2400 running at 3200 with no errors during 7 hours of TestMem5 with 1usmus config.
But then I launched OCCT and got hundreds of errors there.


----------



## Tapper

Bluesman said:


> Tapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the free aida does not reveal al the numbers right?
> Oh i would never expect my Flare x 3200MHz cl14 to run at 3600MHz cl 14, that would be pushing it to far.
> Even 3666MHz cl 15 is a no go, i tried, also i would prefer not going over 1.4v (my kit is at 1.392v today at 3600MHz cl 15) because i noticed that if i raise my ram volt any higher the cpu will not boost as high, I have seen others reporting the same, or it has to do with the increase of fclk cpu bus , because when you raise the ram speed you also raise the fclk speed.
> 
> My flare x kit that i have today was 250 usd when i bought them, now they are 180 usd ( sweden)
> 
> The Trident Z Royal
> DDR4-4000MHz CL17-17-17-37 1.35V
> 16GB (2x8GB) that i asked if they could do 3600MHz cl14 is about 380usd in Sweden right now, so its a pricey kit for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> My FlareX 3200Mhz cl 14 runs a stable 9 hour Ramtest at 3733 Mhz 15cl. And my ram voltage is 1.375. Probably a silicon lottery thing...
Click to expand...

Thats really nice but i said that i never expected "3600MHz cl 14". 3666MHz cl 15 16 15 was not stable on my kit, and indeed its probably a case of silicon lottery.
It might work if i raise pass 1.4v but its a to small of an increase to be worth it imo, especially since it seems to affect the boost negative to raise ram voltage to high.
Also is that 1.375v in bios? Because when i set 1.380v in bios , hwinfo shows 1392v,( thats the one i refer to here) , it seems like the x370 taichi ads some extra ram voltage , im on the 5.8 bios.


----------



## Tapper

numlock66 said:


> Tapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the free aida does not reveal al the numbers right?
> Oh i would never expect my Flare x 3200MHz cl14 to run at 3600MHz cl 14, that would be pushing it to far.
> Even 3666MHz cl 15 is a no go, i tried, also i would prefer not going over 1.4v (my kit is at 1.392v today at 3600MHz cl 15) because i noticed that if i raise my ram volt any higher the cpu will not boost as high, I have seen others reporting the same, or it has to do with the increase of fclk cpu bus , because when you raise the ram speed you also raise the fclk speed.
> 
> My flare x kit that i have today was 250 usd when i bought them, now they are 180 usd ( sweden)
> 
> The Trident Z Royal
> DDR4-4000MHz CL17-17-17-37 1.35V
> 16GB (2x8GB) that i asked if they could do 3600MHz cl14 is about 380usd in Sweden right now, so its a pricey kit for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look:
> https://www.gskill.com/products/1/165/326/Trident-Z-Neo
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/1469...nt-z-neo-ddr43800-cl14-kit-for-amd-ryzen-3000
Click to expand...

Looks like a nice kit but question remains if it could do 3600MHz cl 14 14 14, a bit high voltage to (1.5 v) 😕.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Please, have a look at this.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...membench-0-8-dram-bench-581.html#post28145660

TY!


----------



## PJVol

2-3 weeks have passed and no new BIOS. ASROCK as usual, just can't help themselves.


----------



## Bluesman

*ASROCK Bios Strategy*



PJVol said:


> 2-3 weeks have passed and no new BIOS. ASROCK as usual, just can't help themselves.


ASROCK announced that for x470 and x370 boards they are going to integrate a new AGESA from AMD with the ABBA mods released for x570 boards. No timeline was announced. BUT at least we have assurance that something is coming for our x370 Taichi.


----------



## PJVol

I just remembered 2-3 weeks from amd's pre-abba release statements, but if you are confident, then im happily sit and wait another some more 'notimeline' weeks.


----------



## danisflying

Yeah we didn't get abba because asrock couldn't be bothered, hopefully we can get an update with some of the latest changes sometime soon


----------



## Bluesman

danisflying said:


> Yeah we didn't get abba because asrock couldn't be bothered, hopefully we can get an update with some of the latest changes sometime soon


 @Veii has confirmed that many ASROCK boards bioses are just mods of the x470 bios. Because of this, manytimes there are quality issues as a square peg is pounded hard into a round hole. I've heard that they don't have the bios staff nor the other resources like ASUS or GIGABYTE. It is what it is. We should all pray we get a good bios. It ain't guarranteed.


----------



## BlueNinja0

garych said:


> The Tctrl temperature source has been renamed to Monitor CPU now.





Veii said:


> Yes, there was double tDie to tCTL offset bug , which caused an overtemp shutdown @ 60c tDie (85c tCTL) instead 85c tDie (110c tCTL)
> They wasn't able to fix it elsehow, then just remove tDie on it's own and redo the offset calculation as CPU temp sensor from the Nuvoton NCT6779D category
> At least it's not buggy anymore :specool:


But then, how do you suggest we control our fan speeds in the BIOS? There is no temperature source that mirrors what is shown on Ryzen Master. Shouldn't that be the most accurate temperature?
If I use the Nuvoton CPU temp then I get about 35C at idle and 45C at heavy load stress tests. Isn't this 10C interval too narrow to set your fans to?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

On 5.80, where exactly can I find HPET control?

TY


----------



## garych

BlueNinja0 said:


> garych said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tctrl temperature source has been renamed to Monitor CPU now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there was double tDie to tCTL offset bug , which caused an overtemp shutdown @ 60c tDie (85c tCTL) instead 85c tDie (110c tCTL)
> They wasn't able to fix it elsehow, then just remove tDie on it's own and redo the offset calculation as CPU temp sensor from the Nuvoton NCT6779D category
> At least it's not buggy anymore /forum/images/smilies/specool.gif
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But then, how do you suggest we control our fan speeds in the BIOS? There is no temperature source that mirrors what is shown on Ryzen Master. Shouldn't that be the most accurate temperature?
> If I use the Nuvoton CPU temp then I get about 35ÂºC at idle and 45ÂºC at heavy load stress tests. Isn't this 10ÂºC interval too narrow to set your fans to?
Click to expand...

I’m not sure what Veii is talking about there.
I treat the current Monitor CPU option as Tctrl from older BIOSes and set fan speed according to what HWiNFO64 is showing in Tctrl line.
Seems to be working as I expect so far.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> I’m not sure what Veii is talking about there.
> I treat the current Monitor CPU option as Tctrl from older BIOSes and set fan speed according to what HWiNFO64 is showing in Tctrl line.
> Seems to be working as I expect so far.


You had an issue on early Bios 3.0 or higher i think up till they started with 5xx series
Where tDie did never show real temp, it always showed an offset of at least 20c 
Like double offset, while tCTL then is an offset of 20-22c from tDie 
If tCTL hits 110c you have a force overtemp protection shutdown

I had the issue that tDie had this offset ontop , while basic readings where messed up
Aka the boards had an issue where tCTL and tDie both got an offset making you have a force shutdown at 65ish C instead of 85-90c tDie
You should be able to set the fancurve to monitor cpu only like you can set the Q-LED to read either TCTL or CPU temp
While now CPU Temp is the one with the offset, TCTL = tdie 
They removed tCTL temp while keeping still the same name confusion
Likely removed it fix that double offset issue

Doesn't bios 5.80 have Fantastic fan tuning too ?
i mean you have 4 probes you can set on manual fan curve , by target temp and target %
It's not that inconsistent , at least not to my testing

EDIT:
My current temp source is either focusing on ZenStates temp in the taskbar while benchmarking
or just reading out tDie trying not to exceed 75c, while i moved throttle limit to 95c in AMD CBS
tJunction is 95c tDie which is 110c Nuvoton CPU named temp 
Right now while gaming tDie sits at around 34c and CPU (TCTL) is 54c
I wouldn't orient my fans to tCTL at all, it's offset is not consistent and the higher you go in temp the lower the offset becomes


----------



## BlueNinja0

garych said:


> I’m not sure what Veii is talking about there.
> I treat the current Monitor CPU option as Tctrl from older BIOSes and set fan speed according to what HWiNFO64 is showing in Tctrl line.
> Seems to be working as I expect so far.


My Tctrl and "Monitor CPU" are completely different from each other. Look at the picture. My Tctrl is at 76C while my "Monitor CPU" is just at 44C. Check the picture.



Veii said:


> You had an issue on early Bios 3.0 or higher i think up till they started with 5xx series
> Where tDie did never show real temp, it always showed an offset of at least 20c
> Like double offset, while tCTL then is an offset of 20-22c from tDie
> If tCTL hits 110c you have a force overtemp protection shutdown
> 
> I had the issue that tDie had this offset ontop , while basic readings where messed up
> Aka the boards had an issue wher tCTL and tDie both got an offset making you have a force shutdown at 65ish C instead of 85-90c tDie
> You should be able to set the fancurve to monitor cpu only like you can set the Q-LED to read either TCTL or CPU temp
> While now CPU Temp is the one with the offset, TCTL = tdie
> They removed tCTL temp while keeping still the same name confusion
> Likely removed it fix that double offset issue
> 
> Doesn't bios 5.80 have Fantastic fan tuning too ?
> i mean you have 4 probes you can set on manual fan curve , by target temp and target %
> It's not that inconsistent , at least not to my testing


Yes it does have Fantastic Fan Tuning. But with "Monitor CPU" we have only temps between about 35 and 45 (plus the offset) and it takes a long time to reach both extremes when stress testing and idling.
Do you use just the interval between 35 and 45 for your fans?


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> You had an issue on early Bios 3.0 or higher i think up till they started with 5xx series
> Where tDie did never show real temp, it always showed an offset of at least 20c
> Like double offset, while tCTL then is an offset of 20-22c from tDie
> If tCTL hits 110c you have a force overtemp protection shutdown
> 
> I had the issue that tDie had this offset ontop , while basic readings where messed up
> Aka the boards had an issue where tCTL and tDie both got an offset making you have a force shutdown at 65ish C instead of 85-90c tDie
> You should be able to set the fancurve to monitor cpu only like you can set the Q-LED to read either TCTL or CPU temp
> While now CPU Temp is the one with the offset, TCTL = tdie
> They removed tCTL temp while keeping still the same name confusion
> Likely removed it fix that double offset issue
> 
> Doesn't bios 5.80 have Fantastic fan tuning too ?
> i mean you have 4 probes you can set on manual fan curve , by target temp and target %
> It's not that inconsistent , at least not to my testing
> 
> EDIT:
> My current temp source is either focusing on ZenStates temp in the taskbar while benchmarking
> or just reading out tDie trying not to exceed 75c, while i moved throttle limit to 95c in AMD CBS
> tJunction is 95c tDie which is 110c Nuvoton CPU named temp
> Right now while gaming tDie sits at around 34c and CPU (TCTL) is 54c
> I wouldn't orient my fans to tCTL at all, it's offset is not consistent and the higher you go in temp the lower the offset becomes


By "you" you mean those, who have 1700x and 1800x?
Because 1700 never had 20C offset and I never had issues with it.
And 3000 series doesn't seem to have it either.


----------



## garych

BlueNinja0 said:


> My Tctrl and "Monitor CPU" are completely different from each other. Look at the picture. My Tctrl is at 76C while my "Monitor CPU" is just at 44C. Check the picture.


HWiNFO doesn't tell you what you "Monitor CPU" is.
Try setting your fans to 100% when Monitor CPU reaches 45C and see how often you'll get your 100% when your "CPU" temperature won't even get as high as 40C.


----------



## garych

BlueNinja0 said:


> My Tctrl and "Monitor CPU" are completely different from each other. Look at the picture. My Tctrl is at 76C while my "Monitor CPU" is just at 44C. Check the picture.


For the sanity check I went and set my "Monitor CPU" fan speed to go to 0% (DC fan) @ 35C and to go to 100% @ 45C.
And the result I got showed that it clearly responds to CPU (Tctl/Tdie) temperature: it goes down when temp is close to 35C and full speed when 45C+. 
While if it was responding to CPU from Nouvoton section it would have to be @ 0 RPM almost the whole time during this test.

100% for this fan is ~1000 RPM


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> For the sanity check I went and set my "Monitor CPU" fan speed to go to 0% (DC fan) @ 35C and to go to 100% @ 45C.
> And the result I got showed that it clearly responds to CPU (Tctl/Tdie) temperature: it goes down when temp is close to 35C and full speed when 45C+.
> While if it was responding to CPU from Nouvoton section it would have to be @ 0 RPM almost the whole time during this test.
> 
> 100% for this fan is ~1000 RPM
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I will test this too , am curious
it was a bios bug issue, because it's fixed now, and was fixed on the 2.30 releases
This is interesting tho, for me it's the opposite 


Spoiler














I wonder now, is it a bios difference between both X370 X470 or an X series XFR difference
That bugged out offset is not there anymore - and if possible for 3rd gen i'd still use the tDie report (no offset) or for you CPU and Motherboard (VRMs) are reporting the exact same thermals
I'll try your advice now garych and see what sensor tracks what right now 
So far haven't bothered to set up my fanspeed
(still doing OC crosstesting, need consistency ^^) and the cpu fans are quiet @ fullspeed 
~ case fans are always at either 900 or 600/1100RPM 
(up to location)
Will try around and report back, if it's a bios thing or a cpu architecture thing / where temp reports now wary


----------



## BlueNinja0

garych said:


> For the sanity check I went and set my "Monitor CPU" fan speed to go to 0% (DC fan) @ 35C and to go to 100% @ 45C.
> And the result I got showed that it clearly responds to CPU (Tctl/Tdie) temperature: it goes down when temp is close to 35C and full speed when 45C+.
> While if it was responding to CPU from Nouvoton section it would have to be @ 0 RPM almost the whole time during this test.
> 
> 100% for this fan is ~1000 RPM


Thanks for the insight garych. This seems to be the case for me too.

What settings are you using then? Because now my main problem are the huge spikes that occur at idle and with light loads. My Tctl looks like that in the picture. Do you set your fans to only spin up above the spikes (around 60ºC for me).
And what software can we use other than Ryzen Master that reads the actual CPU temp?


----------



## garych

BlueNinja0 said:


> Thanks for the insight garych. This seems to be the case for me too.
> 
> What settings are you using then? Because now my main problem are the huge spikes that occur at idle and with light loads. My Tctl looks like that in the picture. Do you set your fans to only spin up above the spikes (around 60ºC for me).
> And what software can we use other than Ryzen Master that reads the actual CPU temp?


Ye that's basically what I did at first, and from 60 to 75 it goes to 100%.

But then I decided that I don't want to hear fans spinning up and down at all, and would rather have them a bit higher than I want at idle, but constant, because I can get used to constant speed and it becomes unnoticeable.
I determined that 65% doesn't bother me and set my fans to that speed.


----------



## BlueNinja0

garych said:


> Ye that's basically what I did at first, and from 60 to 75 it goes to 100%.
> 
> But then I decided that I don't want to hear fans spinning up and down at all, and would rather have them a bit higher than I want at idle, but constant, because I can get used to constant speed and it becomes unnoticeable.
> I determined that 65% doesn't bother me and set my fans to that speed.


(Forgot my pic in the previous post. I've attached the spikes now.)

Yeah, I agree, I hate the way the fans spin up and down so aggressively. I've had boards where the fan's speed transitions were completely smooth over time (like 30 seconds or so). I can't seem to replicate that on the X370 Taichi.


----------



## garych

BlueNinja0 said:


> (Forgot my pic in the previous post. I've attached the spikes now.)
> 
> Yeah, I agree, I hate the way the fans spin up and down so aggressively. I've had boards where the fan's speed transitions were completely smooth over time (like 30 seconds or so). I can't seem to replicate that on the X370 Taichi.


It actually does seem like they added some temperature hysteresis.
I tried to make fan off mode for idle previously and fans would not go off/on until temp is ~3C below/above the threshold, at least it was like that on 1700.
With Zen 2 temps jump a bit more harshly due to higher voltages and thermal density of 7nm chips, so I just gave up in favor of constant speed.


----------



## BlueNinja0

Another thing, is it normal that when I turn my PC on the fans spin like crazy?
This didn't happen when I was on my 1600X with the 5.10 BIOS.


----------



## garych

BlueNinja0 said:


> Another thing, is it normal that when I turn my PC on the fans spin like crazy?
> This didn't happen when I was on my 1600X with the 5.10 BIOS.


The fans would always spin up for me during POST with any older BIOS.
Maybe you started noticing because with latest BIOSes it takes longer for motherboard to POST.


----------



## Bluesman

*AGESA 1.0.0.4*

Interesting info from MSI on AGESA 1.0.0.4



> According to the show's (MSI Insider Show) moderators, AMD will release a new AGESA version 1.0.0.4 starting next week . This should provide more than a hundred "fixes", but these are not intended to be bug fixes, but rather enhancements and features. Already in the run-up to the presentation of the Ryzen 3000 processors, the motherboard manufacturers hinted at plans for further AGESA versions, which reached up to AGESA 1.0.0.7.


Source: https://www.planet3dnow.de/cms/5136...-3abba-agesa-1-0-0-4-soll-im-november-kommen/


----------



## Veii

Dekaohtoura said:


> On 5.80, where exactly can I find HPET control?
> 
> TY


You can't on both bioses
On ryzen you shouldn't disable HPET in the BIOS at all 
It does break boost behavior and temp sensors bug out
I checked but you can't , the option is fully gone, even with a completely unlocked bios
(unsharable so far, sorry - it's too broken | i try myself to fix ASRock's huge mess of 30 unassigned no named features)

Do you X370 5.80 guys have this exact same FanTastic menu ? 


Spoiler














I remember some complained before that ASRock removed it fully
To disable HPET on windows, open powershell or cmd with admin perms (Win+X)


Code:


bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes

*^* disabling HPET that way doesn't break it, but it's needed inside the bios to be enabled


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Veii said:


> You can't on both bioses
> On ryzen you shouldn't disable HPET in the BIOS at all
> It does break boost behavior and temp sensors bug out
> I checked but you can't , the option is fully gone, even with a completely unlocked bios
> (unsharable so far, sorry - it's too broken | i try myself to fix ASRock's huge mess of 30 unassigned no named features)
> 
> Do you X370 5.80 guys have this exact same FanTastic menu ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember some complained before that ASRock removed it fully
> To disable HPET on windows, open powershell or cmd with admin perms (Win+X)
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes
> 
> *^* disabling HPET that way doesn't break it, but it's needed inside the bios to be enabled


TY for the reply.

Give me 5' to change some mem timings and I'll check out the FANtastic menu.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Yup, still there.


----------



## Veii

Dekaohtoura said:


> Yup, still there.


Thank you 
I'm atm on some very very dumb bios experiment
(hint ~ porting)
If it actually succeeds then i'll report back 
Can only report back, even X470 Taichi 3.60 is a huge mess, but an official compiled mess which does work ^^#
We do have access to quite a lot features, if someone would link them
BLCK OC works up to 109Mhz if you lower HDD/Promontory Speed and memory timing deviders do exist, including Spread Spectrum does exist
A lot of options are there, but never linked by ASRock / they don't have menus or option fields at all

Playing right now with something very stupid ~ will post updates this days

EDIT:
How is your RAM OC going on ?
The 1st gen IMC isn't thaat b*chy as you described


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> Do you X370 5.80 guys have this exact same FanTastic menu ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Looks the same to me.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Veii said:


> Thank you
> 
> EDIT:
> How is your RAM OC going on ?
> The 1st gen IMC isn't thaat b*chy as you described


You're very welcome.

I had some network problems for the last two days (internal cabling on the apartment was a huge mess) that ate up most of my free time. I managed to solve them 3 hours ago.

I'm sure that in general 1st gen IMCs are way better than my "sample".

I'm trying different settings and combos, but nothing too exciting/dramatic.

I was just really curious about the tightening of all those settings with only a slight effect on performance etc.


----------



## BlueNinja0

garych said:


> The fans would always spin up for me during POST with any older BIOS.
> Maybe you started noticing because with latest BIOSes it takes longer for motherboard to POST.


Nevermind, I think it's my graphics card. But it's still strange, as I don't remember this extremely noisy spin-up before.


----------



## Tapper

New bios 1.0.0.4 out soon, meanwhile x370 owners haven't even got the 1.0.0.3 ABBA, what are the guys @asrock doing?

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-cpus-new-microcode-bios-agesa-1004,40549.html


----------



## garych

BlueNinja0 said:


> Nevermind, I think it's my graphics card. But it's still strange, as I don't remember this extremely noisy spin-up before.


Don’t sweat about it, it’s a completely normal behavior until everything is initialized. Better to have them spin for a bit, than hardware overheat from some weird settings being applied during experiments with the board.


Tapper said:


> New bios 1.0.0.4 out soon, meanwhile x370 owners haven't even got the 1.0.0.3 ABBA, what are the guys @asrock doing?
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-cpus-new-microcode-bios-agesa-1004,40549.html


They promise to give us 1.0.0.4 in the next few weeks, so ABBA will be skipped.


----------



## danisflying

Tapper said:


> New bios 1.0.0.4 out soon, meanwhile x370 owners haven't even got the 1.0.0.3 ABBA, what are the guys @asrock doing?
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-cpus-new-microcode-bios-agesa-1004,40549.html


They couldn't be bothered, but atleast they are supposedly giving us the next one


----------



## polkfan

Man i have been away for some time(Life and death events) and i read over 10 pages and i see we still have no boost fix lol. 

WOW though over 100 improvements in AGESA 1.0.0.4


----------



## danisflying

Are any of you guys completely hard capped at 4.5ghz on 3900x? Mine doesn't seem to touch any frequency above that which is quite concerning. Also I recently tested a ram overclock with HCI memtest and I reached about 6000 coverage (On all threads running for over 1000 hours) with 0 errors (3733 14-17-17-15), would this indicate stability? Or would it be safe to test further with other programs? 

I ask this because I seemingly can only boot into windows about 25% of the time without needing to cut power and try again. Honestly I have had nothing but problems with both my board and this 3900x and at this rate I'm not sure if I could purchase a product from either of these companies ever again.


----------



## thomasck

danisflying said:


> Are any of you guys completely hard capped at 4.5ghz on 3900x? Mine doesn't seem to touch any frequency above that which is quite concerning. Also I recently tested a ram overclock with HCI memtest and I reached about 6000 coverage (On all threads running for over 1000 hours) with 0 errors (3733 14-17-17-15), would this indicate stability? Or would it be safe to test further with other programs?
> 
> I ask this because I seemingly can only boot into windows about 25% of the time without needing to cut power and try again. Honestly I have had nothing but problems with both my board and this 3900x and at this rate I'm not sure if I could purchase a product from either of these companies ever again.


Yes I am. But I'm also running with fixed 1.23V. Sometimes it boosts to 4525MHz and that's it. When completely stock it used to boost to 4.6GHz here and there, but only 2-3 cores, and even 4.65GHz ONCE. But as I mentioned here before the temps are not great for me when using stock/auto voltage. 

Regarding your ram, 6000% is considered stable, at least for me. Try running some games like bf1 bf5, they are good in catching any instability as well. You can always test it further but then you might get into the stable sickness and will basically waste your time instead of enjoying your system. Karhu is also a good test and takes less time than HCI. 

This thingy of booting into windows about 25% of the time "sure" is something related to immature bios, ram, and timings all together. Also, as I mentioned here before I was having same trouble with booting up when my timings were too tight, most of the times I was losing all bios config, and once I set 16-16-16-16-58-86, a mix in between dram calc and xmp manual, I was able to solve this boot problem partially, and the write/read/latency is not much different than when I was trying to tight them. Now I can boot no problem 95% of the time, with a "trick" which consists in using the profiles. 

1st sets fans to DC
2nd sets cpu vcore, ram voltage, soc and ram speed 3733
3rd sets the four first timings plus tRAS, and tRC 
4th sets tRFC 

And that's it. I'm running it without any problem, and I came from a 1800X (same rig) with TONS of problems along this two years I had it.

Yes it's a boring workaround, I know, but, as we don't have a polished bios for it, or as the construction of the board regarding ram/cpu does not help (bear what was said in the past about significant changes in ram tracing/routing in the new x570 mobos), that's my way to run the system instead of buying a new x570 mobo. Which is something I don't consider, honestly. 
Besides this boot problem here and there, it's running absolutely flawless. Not a single freeze since then.


----------



## polkfan

Lol MSI even updated their 80$ B350 Tomahawk board with the newest bios, the board is setting in the closet cause i wanted to invest in Ryzen early on


----------



## Veii

Bad news guys ~ time for RMA
I'm victim of the "misterious E4" bricking error
Got a dead dead taichi 
Spi flashers can't help ^^#

It looks to be the exact issue C6H users where having, after disabling SMT
Because that was the last thing i did and it matches up what C6H users where having before it got patched away
I can't so far figure my head around what actually dies, if it's a cpu thing or it's board related 

Overall another little warning 
Disabling SMT still kills boards . . . 
Time to contact ASRock for support
It started first with Memory Channel errors, but after verifying it with another working kit 
It can only be CPU or Board (both ?) related 
* will need to find some more insight about what was the actual issue with people's multiple Crosshairs dying that way

Saddly even back to the shipped 2.30 via full SPI reflash ~ didn't do anything,
nor their advertised full board CMOS clear steps (battery, switch and button together) helped
Will try another board and update, rly don't want to wait the whole Taiwan delivery delay
Would be quite unlucky if it's the cpu ~ as it was lapped long time ago 

EDIT:
Chipset get's very hot, even turned off without any flasher attached
which is very bizzare :h34r-smi


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> Bad news guys ~ time for RMA
> I'm victim of the "misterious E4" bricking error
> Got a dead dead taichi
> Spi flashers can't help ^^#
> 
> It looks to be the exact issue C6H users where having, after disabling SMT
> Because that was the last thing i did and it matches up what C6H users where having before it got patched away
> I can't so far figure my head around what actually dies, if it's a cpu thing or it's board related
> 
> Overall another little warning
> Disabling SMT still kills boards . . .
> Time to contact ASRock for support
> It started first with Memory Channel errors, but after verifying it with another working kit
> It can only be CPU or Board (both ?) related
> * will need to find some more insight about what was the actual issue with people's multiple Crosshairs dying that way
> 
> Saddly even back to the shipped 2.30 via full SPI reflash ~ didn't do anything,
> nor their advertised full board CMOS clear steps (battery, switch and button together) helped
> Will try another board and update, rly don't want to wait the whole Taiwan delivery delay
> Would be quite unlucky if it's the cpu ~ as it was lapped long time ago
> 
> EDIT:
> Chipset get's very hot, even turned off without any flasher attached
> which is very bizzare :h34r-smi


Good thing I never tried to disable SMT.
I love my threads :heart:


----------



## polkfan

I did turn off SMT before just recently thankfully this didn't happen Veil sorry that this happen to you. 

Odd enough turning off SMT actually lowered my max boost by 25mhz haha which is why i turned it back on i thought my chip might have hit 4.4 with it off but i was wrong


----------



## Veii

Yea, it passed on normal reboots 
But a 10h standby cold boot fully killed it 
I'm only annoyed because it makes no sense to die - it purely makes no sense, even if anything bios related corrupts
At least CPU and both ram kits are fine , gpu too 
While it looks like it broke all the dimm channels * confused *

Overall i'm gathering packaging together ~ did what i can to reborn it , but something triggered a full death 
Something that is not bios related, as it got it's factory shipped 2.30 back
It just hangs up on either E4 = fully dead , or d2 & d3 = memory error . . .
There was so far only one issue from a user back in 2017 

While i remember quite a lot of people perma bricked their Crosshair Hero 6 boards with the same unknown issue
Actually @elmor , do you remember anything on that particular issue , around mid 2017 - 2018 time 


> Where disabling SMT killed many boards till it got patched away ?


still can't wrap my head around what happened
(cpu is fine, IMC is fine now on the old Toma, memory is fine)
~ i'm just confused
because no bios , doesn't matter which agesa, and doesn't matter if X370 or my working X470 backup 
- didn't pass memory channel checks

Overall RMA'ing anything to ASRock is so far quite annoying 
No direct support for european citizens, and their global RMA homepage is broken
Found some contact information to a distribution center in the Netherlands
Let's see how this story continues :h34r-smi
I would love to understand what the he*k happened


----------



## garych

Nice, there's going to be an update for HWiNFO64 that will show the core ranking


----------



## thomasck

Veii said:


> Overall RMA'ing anything to ASRock is so far quite annoying
> No direct support for european citizens, and their global RMA homepage is broken
> Found some contact information to a distribution center in the Netherlands happened


I've just RMAed my taichi to asrock 3 months ago from UK. Took a month to get another a replacement. Just followed instructions from their website.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## elmor

Veii said:


> While i remember quite a lot of people perma bricked their Crosshair Hero 6 boards with the same unknown issue
> Actually @elmor , do you remember anything on that particular issue , around mid 2017 - 2018 time


Depends on what problem exactly. The initial bricking of boards was because the EC update failed when increasing SOC Voltage (unrelated to this). I've seen problems internally with AMD boards where changing CBS options can cause the BIOS to be bricked, don't think that ever happened in public? Either way that should be solvable by using an external flash tool to overwrite the corrupted BIOS. The on-board USB BIOS Flashback may not be able to solve it, as it usually doesn't overwrite the entire BIOS but only some sections.


----------



## MRx

*MRx*



Veii said:


> Bad news guys ~ time for RMA
> I'm victim of the "misterious E4" bricking error
> Got a dead dead taichi
> Spi flashers can't help ^^#
> 
> It looks to be the exact issue C6H users where having, after disabling SMT
> Because that was the last thing i did and it matches up what C6H users where having before it got patched away
> I can't so far figure my head around what actually dies, if it's a cpu thing or it's board related
> 
> Overall another little warning
> Disabling SMT still kills boards . . .
> Time to contact ASRock for support
> It started first with Memory Channel errors, but after verifying it with another working kit
> It can only be CPU or Board (both ?) related
> * will need to find some more insight about what was the actual issue with people's multiple Crosshairs dying that way
> 
> Saddly even back to the shipped 2.30 via full SPI reflash ~ didn't do anything,
> nor their advertised full board CMOS clear steps (battery, switch and button together) helped
> Will try another board and update, rly don't want to wait the whole Taiwan delivery delay
> Would be quite unlucky if it's the cpu ~ as it was lapped long time ago
> 
> EDIT:
> Chipset get's very hot, even turned off without any flasher attached
> which is very bizzare :h34r-smi


Pull out 24 pin cable and then reset CMOS.

If that does not work -check on different CPU. CPU is ok, but some things could lead to failure in detection of it.


----------



## 0razor1

Still no new BIOSes? Even a beta? Cause here's the weekend and I have nothing to do


----------



## Veii

elmor said:


> I've seen problems internally with AMD boards where changing CBS options can cause the BIOS to be bricked, don't think that ever happened in public? Either way that should be solvable by using an external flash tool to overwrite the corrupted BIOS.





MRx said:


> Pull out 24 pin cable and then reset CMOS.
> 
> If that does not work -check on different CPU. CPU is ok, but some things could lead to failure in detection of it.


Yes this is what baffles me
The flashchip was cleaned fully bit per by restored:
- new CMOS battery
- originally shipped ROM
- known backup that boost up including predefined NVRam stored profiles
- and also across boards, if XYZ bios may be buggy

The problem remains the same
The board got restored to an as factory clean state as possible
But it remains to refuse detecting ram channels and hanging up on the same errors across
While the debug codes change across bios versions when it will freeze
It does with different rams on different slots and different GPUs 

And only happens after it slept 10h after SMT disabling 
@elmor , EC you mentioned
What did the 0001 ch6 release actually flash afterwards to fix the old bugs ?
I mean where is EC located ~ is it an flashchip partition or externally

Wonder if corrupted RGB controllers could be also the cause
I didn't exceed unsafe voltages, played a lot with loadlines but corrupting something there is unlikely too 
It just cant pass anything related to memory detection 
And it died not by cross flashing
(Which I wish, as it would make sense)
But rather out of random :thingking

EDIT:
Could be now my psu, another board doesn't post anymore after working one full day without issues
No debug LED errors
Board doesn't post at all without an 8 pin, but now looks like it doesn't error out, just doesn't send any signal to the gpu (tried also two)
Will see if i can do something in the upcoming days
Maybe there is no need to RMA it, unless finding a new psu fixes still doesn't fix the issue
Saddly it worked perfectly fine and passed normal loads without a problem (190W cpu , 300W gpu ^^#)
* maybe 300W from the gpu after such a long period of time, was too much for this bad powersuply unit 
(old enermax ~ you don't even want to know)


----------



## elmor

Veii said:


> @elmor , EC you mentioned
> What did the 0001 ch6 release actually flash afterwards to fix the old bugs ?
> I mean where is EC located ~ is it an flashchip partition or externally


AFAIK the X370 Taichi doesn't have an EC so it doesn't apply, the issue happened while updating the EC firmware which became corrupted. The EC is an on-board microcontroller that can handle additional tasks on the motherboard. Could be fan control/rgb/voltage control etc. On a lot of Asus boards it handles many things related to the POST process like applying correct voltages, so if it doesn't work properly your system may not boot. It's usually an IC branded "TPU" on Asus boards. Again, doesn't apply here. Different issue.


----------



## Veii

elmor said:


> AFAIK the X370 Taichi doesn't have an EC so it doesn't apply, the issue happened while updating the EC firmware which became corrupted. The EC is an on-board microcontroller that can handle additional tasks on the motherboard. Could be fan control/rgb/voltage control etc. On a lot of Asus boards it handles many things related to the POST process like applying correct voltages, so if it doesn't work properly your system may not boot. It's usually an IC branded "TPU" on Asus boards. Again, doesn't apply here. Different issue.


Yes yes, just learning 
Likely its just the PSU which can't power the card anymore, making it error out exactly after ram training
^ the reason for all this strange issues, just with quite good timing

Does the BIOS on the CH6 point to it on some location , or is there no direct connection between both & EC works as a standalone ?
Do you know any Asus board without an EC chip, to get some example when its triggered and demanded on it :thinking:


----------



## Veii

0razor1 said:


> Still no new BIOSes? Even a beta? Cause here's the weekend and I have nothing to do


Fully nothing 
You can try to optimise the IF by using SiSandra Multi-Core efficiency tests ~ if you're really bored 
Ram even tho stable, will show quite varying results between tertiary timings for the Inter-Core Bandwith on every Ryzen
Be it just tRFC finetuning


----------



## 0razor1

Veii said:


> Fully nothing
> You can try to optimise the IF by using SiSandra Multi-Core efficiency tests ~ if you're really bored
> Ram even tho stable, will show quite varying results between tertiary timings for the Inter-Core Bandwith on every Ryzen
> Be it just tRFC finetuning


I know, but then I'm done overclocking RAM for the time being. I managed to hit 3800 MHz stable on the x370 titanium so I'm pleased  
I need for the new BIOSes to rock else imma get a 3600x in lieu of my 3600. PBO is broken to the moon and beyond. Any other overclocking just doesn't work on the cores.


----------



## Senniha

1.0.0.4 beta BIOS start rolling in B450 hope that will be given to us soon,if someone contacted with support and gets it post it here please.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...p3qpi?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share


----------



## MRx

Veii said:


> Yes this is what baffles me
> The flashchip was cleaned fully bit per by restored:
> - new CMOS battery
> - originally shipped ROM
> - known backup that boost up including predefined NVRam stored profiles
> - and also across boards, if XYZ bios may be buggy
> 
> The problem remains the same
> The board got restored to an as factory clean state as possible
> But it remains to refuse detecting ram channels and hanging up on the same errors across
> While the debug codes change across bios versions when it will freeze
> It does with different rams on different slots and different GPUs
> 
> And only happens after it slept 10h after SMT disabling
> @elmor , EC you mentioned
> What did the 0001 ch6 release actually flash afterwards to fix the old bugs ?
> I mean where is EC located ~ is it an flashchip partition or externally
> 
> Wonder if corrupted RGB controllers could be also the cause
> I didn't exceed unsafe voltages, played a lot with loadlines but corrupting something there is unlikely too
> It just cant pass anything related to memory detection
> And it died not by cross flashing
> (Which I wish, as it would make sense)
> But rather out of random :thingking
> 
> EDIT:
> Could be now my psu, another board doesn't post anymore after working one full day without issues
> No debug LED errors
> Board doesn't post at all without an 8 pin, but now looks like it doesn't error out, just doesn't send any signal to the gpu (tried also two)
> Will see if i can do something in the upcoming days
> Maybe there is no need to RMA it, unless finding a new psu fixes still doesn't fix the issue
> Saddly it worked perfectly fine and passed normal loads without a problem (190W cpu , 300W gpu ^^#)
> * maybe 300W from the gpu after such a long period of time, was too much for this bad powersuply unit
> (old enermax ~ you don't even want to know)


My PSU cable was faulty. 8pin is not enough to uber OC when 8pin cable is... to thin. (i was doing OC of 3900X, and problem became problem when i changed IMC frequency of CPU to 1866MHz - so i bet that CPU or Motherboard was faulty, because it booted and restarted by itself during it) My cable just melted inside and oxidation made it unreliable. After changing cable - miracle. I have tested mobo with r5 2600 and on it all worked fine.

So no CPU or Motherboard were faulty - PSU EPS cable... IMHO that's reason why X470 have additional 4pin atx connector.


----------



## damric

Come on, one of you guys sell me your x370 Taichi


----------



## PJVol

Do anyone know, is there a way to connect d-rgb connectors/cables to 4-pin rgb? Seems we have no 3-pin connectors here on pcb?
And what "AMD LED Fan USB Header" is for?


----------



## Drejfus

Guys, bios for Ryzen 3900x are bad,
my 4x8GB flare X are not working (only 2x8GB with one chip for boot, second after XMP profile and reboot)
i just test 2X16GB Trident Z neo 3600 and my bord doesn't even start (same story with 4x8GB, cant even start)
I really need new bios, to decide if i will throw this bord to the bin and buy something...


----------



## Veii

Drejfus said:


> Guys, bios for Ryzen 3900x are bad,
> my 4x8GB flare X are not working (only 2x8GB with one chip for boot, second after XMP profile and reboot)
> i just test 2X16GB Trident Z neo 3600 and my bord doesn't even start (same story with 4x8GB, cant even start)
> I really need new bios, to decide if i will throw this bord to the bin and buy something...


Which Bios are you testing
X370 Taichi 5.80 is broken
Some of us converted to X470 with The Stilt's ABBA Patch
The main issue on the bios is, it can't predict ProcODT and it can not predict RTT(park, nom, wr) values for 3rd gen
Soo the system won't start


----------



## Drejfus

FlareX was tested on All Beta/Stable Bioses for second gen CPU, 
2x16 on 5.80 only


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> Which Bios are you testing
> X370 Taichi 5.80 is broken
> Some of us converted to X470 with The Stilt's ABBA Patch
> The main issue on the bios is, it can't predict ProcODT and it can not predict RTT(park, nom, wr) values for 3rd gen
> Soo the system won't start


Would've been a total bummer if my CPU didn't work right away with 5.64, since 1st gen CPU is no longer with me :h34r-smi


----------



## gnashville

Bunch of bios just dropped for ASRocks X570 boards, but no sign of 1.0.0.4...


----------



## danisflying

gnashville said:


> Bunch of bios just dropped for ASRocks X570 boards, but no sign of 1.0.0.4...


Yeah even plenty of MSI B450 boards have ABBA at this point, and we don't have a single bios for months. I know it seems like I have been complaining alot but quite frankly I simply cannot justify buying asrock next time a chipset is advertised by AMD to be compatible for many years as the last few have indicated to myself and many others that asrock simply cannot keep up and develop a quality bios for even their higher end boards (Even when other manufacturers are delivering them for lower tier products). It is sad as this piece of hardware is so badly let down by the company that created it, I mean would anyone here seriously risk purchasing an asrock board in the future if one wishes to update to a later generation CPU on the same socket?


----------



## garych

danisflying said:


> Yeah even plenty of MSI B450 boards have ABBA at this point, and we don't have a single bios for months. I know it seems like I have been complaining alot but quite frankly I simply cannot justify buying asrock next time a chipset is advertised by AMD to be compatible for many years as the last few have indicated to myself and many others that asrock simply cannot keep up and develop a quality bios for even their higher end boards (Even when other manufacturers are delivering them for lower tier products). It is sad as this piece of hardware is so badly let down by the company that created it, I mean would anyone here seriously risk purchasing an asrock board in the future if one wishes to update to a later generation CPU on the same socket?


There won't be ABBA for ours, why would you wait for it if they said they will basically just do 1.0.0.4 instead?


----------



## Zendal

> Hi,
> 
> HQ response below.
> 
> 
> 
> About the AGESA 1004 BIOS, our team still validate it.
> 
> We’ll upload the BIOS tour website once it’s ready.
> 
> Stay tune.
> 
> Link: http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


They are taking their time


----------



## polkfan

As long as my PC remains stable enough for red dead on the 5th i'll be happy lol


3700X really is the best CPU i ever owned i love it to death even with its 25mhz flaw. 

Plus i have a really good memory controller and i laugh out loud at all the enthusiasts who claim we need to buy X570 to get better memory support I knew if the memory controller was on the CPU the whole time the board would only slightly matter i'm running 3600mhz at 14 tight timings and it works great! 1500% coverage on all 16 threads in memtest.


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> They are taking their time


Thanks for the update mate. It seem we will have a new Bios at begining of november. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## danisflying

garych said:


> There won't be ABBA for ours, why would you wait for it if they said they will basically just do 1.0.0.4 instead?


I didn't say that I was waiting for ABBA specifically, more that it is unfortunate that we had to wait when other manufacturers were able to push it out to practically most of their boards (Even companies like MSI who are quite famously known for being very slow on bios updates.)

I do very much appreciate the update by the way and I am waiting (Albeit not patiently enough it seems) for 1.0.0.4 to finally reach us!


----------



## polkfan

Does anyone know what features AGESA 1.0.0.4 brings? I mean over 100 improvements for what?


----------



## Zendal

polkfan said:


> Does anyone know what features AGESA 1.0.0.4 brings? I mean over 100 improvements for what?


That is a great question


----------



## iNeri

There you go guys.

X370 Taichi - BetaBIOS 5.91
X470 Taichi - BetaBIOS 3.71 
X570 Taichi - BetaBIOS 2.30

1. Improvement for Matisse CPUs (Test-BIOS) 

https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1571757000&sw=

Direct download:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Z92LPtPIqZ9CrSMKxs-d30rv94hp9dlW


----------



## eXteR

Just flashed 5.91 and testing

Ram OC is not working, i put same parameters as 5.80 and got stuck on code 27. Had to clear cmos.

Now i booted only with fan config, XMP profile of FlareX 3200 CL14 and also CPU on Auto.

First time i see 4400 on Hwinfo log.

super cool baby boy names

Gonna test right now with some CB20


----------



## iNeri

Its agesa 1.0.0.4 BTW.



No high OC RAM again 

Only auto XMP OC, 3200 mhz based on the comments from eXter.


----------



## freestaler

What you mean with "High OC Ram"? Iam now with 5.91 aso on 3708 (3600Cl16-18-18x103) like with befor under 5.80 modded SMU .


----------



## Molitro

I can't try on the x470 yet cause my USB pen died.


----------



## PJVol

*@**eXteR @iNeri *
I don't know guys what you are about. After flashing entered exactly the same preset ("safe" from dram calc) as it was on 5.80. No complaints. So far the only thing confuses me is too high voltage (and therefore temps) in single thread CB 20 test. Also 1st time have seen less than 10ns L3 latency.
(hwinfo screenshots during ST and MT cbr20 runs respectively)
P.s. clocks at mt are outliers (at cb load), during bench itself they were as before - 4125 max.
And btw have anyone tried PBO or autoOC or what else it is called, i mean notorious R.Hallock video?


----------



## iNeri

PJVol said:


> *@**eXteR @iNeri *
> 
> I don't know guys what you are about. After flashing entered exactly the same preset ("safe" from dram calc) as it was on 5.80. No complaints. So far the only thing confuses me is too high voltage (and therefore temps) in single thread CB 20 test. Also 1st time have seen less than 10ns L3 latency.
> 
> (hwinfo screenshots during ST and MT cbr20 runs respectively)
> 
> P.s. clocks at mt are outliers (at cb load), during bench itself they were as before - 4125 max.
> 
> And btw have anyone tried PBO or autoOC or what else it is called, i mean notorious R.Hallock video?


I didn't test it.

This time I fail you guys. This Bios dont detect my boot nvme (corsair mp 500) when its attached my board stuck at 0d code. As soon o remove my drive I can get Bios screen.

So I pass this time 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## danisflying

So I decided to give it a try because I was tempted, it is fairly buggy as expected from an initial beta bios. Interestingly it gave me a good idea of what is to come in terms of frequency and voltage control, it seems to be much improved in this aspect! I was able to gain 10 pts in SC on cinebench as the algorithm boosted more effectively, however temps were a few degrees higher as a result. Unforunately it seems in this bios I cannot modify cld0 VDDG voltage control and I suspect this was the cause of frequent restarts that I encountered, either this or SOC voltage seemed to be showing way too high (1.2v) in ryzen master. Memory overclocking was exactly the same as previously with no changes (Hopefully they can still improve compatibility there).

Overall not yet stable as a daily driver but gave a good indication of what sort of peak frequencies we can expect from the full release (Managed to finally hit over 4.5ghz on stock!).


----------



## garych

iNeri said:


> There you go guys.
> 
> X370 Taichi - BetaBIOS 5.91
> X470 Taichi - BetaBIOS 3.71
> X570 Taichi - BetaBIOS 2.30
> 
> 1. Improvement for Matisse CPUs (Test-BIOS)
> 
> https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1571757000&sw=
> 
> Direct download:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Z92LPtPIqZ9CrSMKxs-d30rv94hp9dlW


You can get JZ's direct link if you copy it from browser downloads
https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC591.exe


----------



## Molitro

danisflying said:


> Unforunately it seems in this bios I cannot modify cld0 VDDG voltage control and I suspect this was the cause of frequent restarts that I encountered, either this or SOC voltage seemed to be showing way too high (1.2v) in ryzen master..


So... Yeah, the SoC voltage control is a bit wacky.

Remember I'm on a 470, don't know how much of a difference there is. Also, 3800X.

As I tried to go higher in memory clock, I found that SoC indeed went to the 1.2v while using 3600 memory. In fact, I couldn't even hit 3733 with my Infinity Fabric anymore.
But I suspect that that very voltage wackyness may have been the culprit. I fixed the voltage to my usual 1.1, and lo and behold, 3733 worked again. Ryzen Master actually still says 1.2, but HWiNFO64 tells the true story (I use L5 LLC, so it goes as low as 1.087).
Trying 3733 on auto may have had the SoC try to go even higher than 1.2? Who knows, board oculdn't even boot. It was so bad in fact it couldn't even do it's usual automatic clear CMOS, it just froze at random times during post.

So, for the time being, just use fixed voltage for the SoC so it doens't go out of bounds.


On the CPU voltage itself, again, changes, but these ones intended I supose, since it now seems to work right.
Using the same offset of -0.08 I was using before was straight up unstable. Broke down as soon as I loaded the CPU. Then again, that had always been a bit strange, cause the numbers I saw in HWiNFO never really lined up with the offset. Now they do, and using a -0.05, which leaves me about the same voltage I actually knew was stable, seems indeed to be stable.

On how much frecuency I've gained on default: In games, about 100mhz. It now actually goes up to, and stays on, 4400-4450 on those light loads.
On heavy loads it does the same about 4200 it was doing before. Except now it does it on deafult, without having to get it done using PBO.


I'll keep tinkering with it.


----------



## ma3uk

You are using the BIOS 3.71 from X470 to X370, did I understand correctly?


----------



## Molitro

3.71 on a X470.

On more news, now PBO does indeed work.
I also noticed it still does the thing when if you push memory/IF, the CPU boosts less. On deafult, I'm getting basically the same clocks I was getting before (basically it behaves on default the same way it did "on PBO" back on 1.0.0.3). So, about 4300 on games with 3733 memorfy/IF.

Now, with the advance setting of PBO, you can push the CPU at the cost, of course, of more voltage applied. But there's also the option to set an upper limit on the temperature, so there's that.


----------



## writer21

Molitro said:


> 3.71 on a X470.
> 
> On more news, now PBO does indeed work.
> I also noticed it still does the thing when if you push memory/IF, the CPU boosts less. On deafult, I'm getting basically the same clocks I was getting before (basically it behaves on default the same way it did "on PBO" back on 1.0.0.3). So, about 4300 on games with 3733 memorfy/IF.
> 
> Now, with the advance setting of PBO, you can push the CPU at the cost, of course, of more voltage applied. But there's also the option to set an upper limit on the temperature, so there's that.


How do you set up the PBO options? I'm on 3900x and updated my bios. I only saw it reach 4600 once. What would be a good temp setting for the upper limit on the temperature? I'm using a noctua nh d15.


----------



## garych

Nice BIOS so far.
Getting 4.3GHz with Boost Override, and cache latency went down as well.
Voltage offset seems to be working properly.
Single core results finally reached 200 in CB15








If you have problems with SoC voltage setting, enable SoC/Uncore overclock option in Advanced->AMD Overclocking
Setting the first SoC value on OC Page does nothing, but changing the one right below it works fine with SoC/Uncore OC option enabled.
1.020 V results in 1.025 V, and 1.030 V sets it to 1.031 V with Auto LLC 5.


----------



## writer21

So I was messing with the pbo options on x470 taichi and new bios and in Gears 5 I was reaching 4.3GHz+ while gaming. Usually it sits at 4.2GHz so I'm seeing a nice boost with clock speeds. I just set pbo scaler to x10 and boost to 200MHz with everything else on auto and I'm seeing better clocks. This is just Gears though. If I was to increase the voltage would that make a difference?

I hit 80c in CB20 with all cores sitting around 4.1GHz.

This is with a 3900x.


----------



## garych

Better multi-core in r20 as well








Cache latency also went down


----------



## LongRod

Can't wait for 1004 AGESA on the X370 Fatality Pro Gaming (as usual, we get screwed out of early beta bioses lmao) so I can actually get some better boost behavior.


----------



## garych

LongRod said:


> Can't wait for 1004 AGESA on the X370 Fatality Pro Gaming (as usual, we get screwed out of early beta bioses lmao) so I can actually get some better boost behavior.


Mostly helps that X470 and X370 Taichi's are basically the same board ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## LongRod

garych said:


> Mostly helps that X470 and X370 Taichi's are basically the same board ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Fair enough honestly, considering how easily people were flashing the modded x470 bios lol.


----------



## Molitro

writer21 said:


> How do you set up the PBO options? I'm on 3900x and updated my bios. I only saw it reach 4600 once. What would be a good temp setting for the upper limit on the temperature? I'm using a noctua nh d15.


It's in the advanced options, same as it was before.
Which have been revamped, by the way. It's better set up now. They also moved the Infinity Fabric to the first page, we don't have to go looking for it anymore.



writer21 said:


> So I was messing with the pbo options on x470 taichi and new bios and in Gears 5 I was reaching 4.3GHz+ while gaming. Usually it sits at 4.2GHz so I'm seeing a nice boost with clock speeds. I just set pbo scaler to x10 and boost to 200MHz with everything else on auto and I'm seeing better clocks. This is just Gears though. If I was to increase the voltage would that make a difference?
> 
> I hit 80c in CB20 with all cores sitting around 4.1GHz.
> 
> This is with a 3900x.


Yes, if you just go and max out the PBO now, you'll get a good 100 or more Mhz boost, but voltage and temp will shoot up under load, so careful with that.
For games it would work pretty well, cause they barely load these Ryzens anyway, so temps stay low.


On other things, I'm just gonna leave it as daily, seems to work mostly fine after dealing with the changes in voltage handling.

And yes, it now boosts more consistently. I now get ballpark 5050 points in CB R20, while before it'd be more in the 4950s, and very dependant on voltage offset or PBO settings, with variations of over a 100 points.

And talking default settings on the current BIOS, btw, no PBO. So, yeah, it's clear they've fixed a number of things in 1.0.0.4.


----------



## garych

Does anyone else have CPPC turned off by default after flashing the bios?


----------



## Tapper

Hi. Do i need to manually set the UCLK to 1.1 or do the x370 Taichi handles that on its own. I have a stable 3800 cl 16 memory OC running with the fclk sett to 1900MHz 1.1 but i cant seem to find anything about the UCLK setting. Obviously i want it to be sett 1.1 also.

Edit: looking in aida it seems that North bridge and IF buss are in fact both running at 1900MHz, so i guess the mb setts it in Auto to follow the fclk buss.

How about BankGroupSwap? I can't find that setting in 5.80 bios.


----------



## garych

Tapper said:


> Hi. Do i need to manually set the UCLK to 1.1 or do the x370 Taichi handles that on its own. I have a stable 3800 cl 16 memory OC running with the fclk sett to 1900MHz 1.1 but i cant seem to find anything about the UCLK setting. Obviously i want it to be sett 1.1 also.
> 
> Edit: looking in aida it seems that North bridge and IF buss are in fact both running at 1900MHz, so i guess the mb setts it in Auto to follow the fclk buss.
> 
> How about BankGroupSwap? I can't find that setting in 5.80 bios.


BankGroupSwap is under Advanced/CBS/UMC/Mapping

VDDG and VDDP are automatically set to .95 and .9 respectively when I set FCLK to 1800MHz according to Ryzen Master.


----------



## danisflying

garych said:


> BankGroupSwap is under Advanced/CBS/UMC/Mapping
> 
> VDDG and VDDP are automatically set to .95 and .9 respectively when I set FCLK to 1800MHz according to Ryzen Master.


Hey Gary, do you have cld0 vddg control set to auto? I tried to set mine on the initial page to 1.0 (Which was most stable for me with this ram OC) and I have also tried the options under AMD CBS. Both of these show as 0.6996 in ryzen master, I have stability tested a decent amount already and everything seems to be fine however I am wondering how you managed to have it set to .95 when mine simply won't display above this number. I have attached an image to show this!

Also thankyou so much for your suggestion about setting SOC uncore OC to enabled, it allowed me to get my SOC voltage back to where it was supposed to be.


----------



## garych

danisflying said:


> Hey Gary, do you have cld0 vddg control set to auto? I tried to set mine on the initial page to 1.0 (Which was most stable for me with this ram OC) and I have also tried the options under AMD CBS. Both of these show as 0.6996 in ryzen master, I have stability tested a decent amount already and everything seems to be fine however I am wondering how you managed to have it set to .95 when mine simply won't display above this number. I have attached an image to show this!
> 
> Also thankyou so much for your suggestion about setting SOC uncore OC to enabled, it allowed me to get my SOC voltage back to where it was supposed to be.


If you don't change VDDG anywhere manually it will change to .95 automatically once your FCLK passes some frequency threshold, 1600 or something if I remember correctly, I just know that it goes to .95 whenever I set FCLK to 1800MHz with everything else on auto.


----------



## garych

Even more monitoring goodness in the latest HWiNFO64 Beta:


----------



## Molitro

I hadn't noticed until yesterday that there's a direct SoC/Uncore voltage control directly on the top settings, I was using the one on the bottom, where the LLC control is.

Both actually work, but the one on the top also happens to work properly with Ryzen Master (as in: it shows what it should. Using the "secondary" one worked for voltage control, but Ryzen Master didn't show it correctly).


Edit: Huh, second time I see this: My Windows clock is out of wack, have to sincronice it manually. Yesterday I noticed it was off by 10 minutes too (now it's off by about 9 hours). Maybe all the clear CMOS while the BIOS isn't too polished.


----------



## Art385

danisflying said:


> Hey Gary, do you have cld0 vddg control set to auto? I tried to set mine on the initial page to 1.0 (Which was most stable for me with this ram OC) and I have also tried the options under AMD CBS. Both of these show as 0.6996 in ryzen master, I have stability tested a decent amount already and everything seems to be fine however I am wondering how you managed to have it set to .95 when mine simply won't display above this number. I have attached an image to show this!
> 
> Also thankyou so much for your suggestion about setting SOC uncore OC to enabled, it allowed me to get my SOC voltage back to where it was supposed to be.


My Taichi on auto sets cldo vddp to 1.1 and vddg to 0.7 and it's way more stable then previous 0.9 on vddp and 0.95 vddg on auto. My patriot vipers 4400 can now do 3600 cl14-14-14-28 GD OFF @1.44v probably more but I haven't got time yesterday to test higher frequencies properly  CPU oc is the same [email protected] [email protected] Boosting also works fine though I use manual oc.


----------



## Tapper

garych said:


> Tapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Do i need to manually set the UCLK to 1.1 or do the x370 Taichi handles that on its own. I have a stable 3800 cl 16 memory OC running with the fclk sett to 1900MHz 1.1 but i cant seem to find anything about the UCLK setting. Obviously i want it to be sett 1.1 also.
> 
> Edit: looking in aida it seems that North bridge and IF buss are in fact both running at 1900MHz, so i guess the mb setts it in Auto to follow the fclk buss.
> 
> How about BankGroupSwap? I can't find that setting in 5.80 bios.
> 
> 
> 
> BankGroupSwap is under Advanced/CBS/UMC/Mapping
> 
> VDDG and VDDP are automatically set to .95 and .9 respectively when I set FCLK to 1800MHz according to Ryzen Master.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## garych

Molitro said:


> I hadn't noticed until yesterday that there's a direct SoC/Uncore voltage control directly on the top settings, I was using the one on the bottom, where the LLC control is.
> 
> Both actually work, but the one on the top also happens to work properly with Ryzen Master (as in: it shows what it should. Using the "secondary" one worked for voltage control, but Ryzen Master didn't show it correctly).
> 
> 
> Edit: Huh, second time I see this: My Windows clock is out of wack, have to sincronice it manually. Yesterday I noticed it was off by 10 minutes too (now it's off by about 9 hours). Maybe all the clear CMOS while the BIOS isn't too polished.


I don't think polishing the BIOS will ever do anything to fix this, you just have to keep in mind that you need to check clock when you're done with clearing CMOS or removing battery.


----------



## thomasck

iNeri said:


> There you go guys.
> 
> ]


Thanks iNeri! Gonna try now!

EDIT

I just reverted back to 5.8. Any kind of change would put me into a boot loop. Cleared cmos couple of times trying to avoid this, I was even able to boot 1800 1:1 but nothing higher. Gonna keep 1867 1:1 for now.


----------



## eXteR

Weird behaviour on this AGESA 1.0.0.4 bios.

By default, VDDP shows 1.2v and VDDG 0.7v on Ryzen Master.

So i put manual values on the new fields of OC Tab: 1v (can't go lower) for VDDG and 0.7v (also the lower value) for VDDP.

Ryzen Master shows them crossed.


----------



## garych

eXteR said:


> Weird behaviour on this AGESA 1.0.0.4 bios.
> 
> By default, VDDP shows 1.2v and VDDG 0.7v on Ryzen Master.
> 
> So i put manual values on the new fields of OC Tab: 1v (can't go lower) for VDDG and 0.7v (also the lower value) for VDDP.
> 
> Ryzen Master shows them crossed.


This is what I get with all voltages on auto except SoC and RAM


----------



## iNeri

Hi guys, i have to install windows 10 on my secondary NVME ¬¬ lol

I cant resist to test agesa 1.0.0.4 jojojo

And so far so good, same RAM config 3666 strap+102 bclk=3740 mhz ddr4  16-15-14-14-28-42-282-1t(gd enabled) 1.39v vdimm vsoc auto

agesa 1.0.0.3










agesa 1.0.0.4










agesa 1.0.0.3










agesa 1.0.0.4










agesa 1.0.0.3










agesa 1.0.0.4


----------



## Bluesman

*Beta Bios 5.91 Experience*

While there are a few issues with this new bios, I find overall it lives up to expectations. I am now consistently getting 4500 to 4550 with my 3800x on at least 5 cores.

I had a little issue with memory settings but the tip above on setting the SoC overclocking to "Enable" helped. Also, while setting my 3733 confiquration through Ryzen Master, I had to change my xmp setting of 3200 to Auto. Once I had set the correct voltage, and the timing setup to Auto in the bios, Ryzen Master was effective in setting my numerous Dram timings and voltages.

RamTest ran for eight hours and everything was stable. Numerous tests on AIDA64 Extreme gave superior results relative to 5.81. So far, the new beta bios works!

NOTE: 3733 RAM Latency was 64.1 but is now 65.1.


----------



## garych

iNeri said:


> Hi guys, i have to install windows 10 on my secondary NVME ¬¬ lol
> 
> I cant resist to test agesa 1.0.0.4 jojojo
> 
> And so far so good, same RAM config 3666 strap+102 bclk=3740 mhz ddr4  16-15-14-14-28-42-282-1t(gd enabled) 1.39v vdimm vsoc auto


Have you tried testing with the same gpu driver for consistency? 430+ drivers have some performance variation.


----------



## polkfan

So my Asrock X370 refused to boot constantly recycling after error 27 showed up on the board. So to fix the PC that i thought broke i had to uplug it force the juice out of it and then jump the board for 3min and then i unplugged everything in the back of the board and booted it and it finally came back on. That was at 5am last night when i just wanted to try PBO and i guess the auto XMP settings failed. 

This is quite the picky bios but at least we do have the boost issue fix even my slowest core now boots to 4.35ghz vs just 4.3 like before.


----------



## polkfan

It really seems like i'm the only one lol i'm having issues trying to get my memory back to where it was i'll get it but i have to mess with timings again. AGESA 1.0.0.4 must have been a major change as these memory settings have worked perfectly sense i got my 3700x.


----------



## Zendal

polkfan said:


> It really seems like i'm the only one lol i'm having issues trying to get my memory back to where it was i'll get it but i have to mess with timings again. AGESA 1.0.0.4 must have been a major change as these memory settings have worked perfectly sense i got my 3700x.


You are, sadly, not the only one . I had my memory set up pretty much like iNeri's and with this BIOS I had to step down to DDR 3600 (16-15-15-15).
Probably just a silly subtiming that is now more relevant is messing things up or maybe things changed with "Auto" ProcODT and/or CADbuses. I don't have time to test though


----------



## iNeri

Zendal said:


> You are, sadly, not the only one . I had my memory set up pretty much like iNeri's and with this BIOS I had to step down to DDR 3600 (16-15-15-15).
> 
> Probably just a silly subtiming that is now more relevant is messing things up or maybe things changed with "Auto" ProcODT and/or CADbuses. I don't have time to test though


I leave almost every thing on auto. Only proOdt to 48 ohms. Vddp to 0.86v and vdimm to 1.39v

3666 strap + 102 bclk. May be this strap its more friendly to Imc than 3733 with no bclk

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jearly410

I'm seeing 1.2v for soc after updating bios to 5.91 from the modified x470 bios. 

Previously I would see 1.025v soc

Anyone else seeing an increase in soc voltage?


----------



## Joke94

*1.0.0.4 BIOS*

This bios works better for me, from stability standpoint, than any of the previous.

Only ryzen master seems to report wrong voltages on vddp vddg soc.

Few people are saying their ram overclocks are f'd, I think it is the same thing i noticed when jumping to modified x470 bios, the ram overclock was severely different, but now from x470 to x370 5.91 there is no difference, same ram settings work( 3800 cl16 )


----------



## PJVol

jearly410 said:


> I'm seeing 1.2v for soc after updating bios to 5.91 from the modified x470 bios.
> Previously I would see 1.025v soc
> Anyone else seeing an increase in soc voltage?


Take a look here


----------



## Bluesman

*Important Bios Note*



PJVol said:


> Take a look here


This is a very important point. I saw this original post and made sure this Bios feature was "Enabled" before any RAM testing.


----------



## jearly410

PJVol said:


> Take a look here


Thanks! That solved the problem for me


----------



## Bluesman

*New Thermal Cooling Technology*

Since it is Saturday, here is a good article on an innovative cooling technology that in the future we may want for AMD chips. It is called "Oscillating heatpipe technology". DARMA has been testing this with ceramic tiles in space.

https://engineering.missouri.edu/2013/12/oscillating-heat-pipes-offer-elegant-thermal-management/


----------



## thomasck

Hi guys.. I'm trying to give a go on 5.91 but these 1st two SoC voltages are unknown to me, they were all auto before. Are these values ok? SoC/Uncore is enabled through AMD Overclocking. 

Also I'm confused cause I don't know if VDDCR_SPC Voltage (usually set to 1.05V before) would have any influence in those voltages of the picture.

My goal is trying to get same config when using 5.8, 1866 1:1 with a 3900x l.

Any help is appreciated.









EDIT

Well, got 1866 1:1 with less effort. Just set VDDP to 0.950V and VDDG to 1V, XMP to 3600 then manually to 3733 and then IF to couple them. DRAM at 1.45V all the rest auto. RM reports VDDG 0.6996V, VDDP 0.9474V, and VDDCR 1.2V which usually was 1.025 set in the bios. 

Tomorrow I'll try to tweak timings, and tune these voltages, if necessary, maybe only VDDCR cause looks like it does not need to be 1.2V and VRAM cause was working fine at 1.425V (now 1.45V) on BIOS 5.8.

IF does not go further than 1866MHz, maybe it will with some extra VDDG I think.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

Voltage offset -0.0875, LLC 5 and Scalar x3


----------



## PJVol

del


----------



## garych

PJVol said:


> -0.875? Not -0.0875?


my bad, of course -.0875


----------



## garych

Nice, x570 Taichi has already got non-Beta 1.0.0.4 and Beta 1.0.0.4B.
Maybe it would make sense to skip non-Beta 1.0.0.4 for our board then and release 1.0.0.4B instead.


----------



## polkfan

So far 5 of my 8 cores do hit 4.4ghz though on my 3700x so odd how a update actually improved half my cores i thought originally only 2 would hit 4.4. Heck even my "bad" CCX hits 4350+ on all cores


----------



## himhk

polkfan said:


> So far 5 of my 8 cores do hit 4.4ghz though on my 3700x so odd how a update actually improved half my cores i thought originally only 2 would hit 4.4. Heck even my "bad" CCX hits 4350+ on all cores


Unfortunately I see almost no improvement on my 3900X comparing to 5.80 with my benchmark result 

4.0 on all cores and 4.2 on single core, it could hit 4.3ghz on 2 to 3 cores but drop to 4.2 within a couple second.


----------



## jrcbandit

polkfan said:


> So far 5 of my 8 cores do hit 4.4ghz though on my 3700x so odd how a update actually improved half my cores i thought originally only 2 would hit 4.4. Heck even my "bad" CCX hits 4350+ on all cores


Are you using voltage offsets, PBO, or anything or mostly auto? I am waiting on a more stable Bios to try but previously my CPU would boost poorly (good CCX to only 4.3 ghz) so I use a 4.2 ghz all core overclock. I'm hoping that with 1.0.0.4 I wont have to anymore.


----------



## garych

himhk said:


> Unfortunately I see almost no improvement on my 3900X comparing to 5.80 with my benchmark result
> 
> 4.0 on all cores and 4.2 on single core, it could hit 4.3ghz on 2 to 3 cores but drop to 4.2 within a couple second.


have you tried negative offset?


----------



## danisflying

Unfortunately my system has become incredibly unstable on bios 5.91, I have cleared CMOS multiple times but my system simply won't stop restarting every 5 minutes even on completely stock settings. Rolled back to 5.80 and everything is perfectly fine again. Looks like I'm waiting for the next update.....


----------



## garych

My 3600 seems to be having phantom pain in the spot where the second CCD would be


----------



## Bluesman

*Wow*



himhk said:


> Unfortunately I see almost no improvement on my 3900X comparing to 5.80 with my benchmark result
> 
> 4.0 on all cores and 4.2 on single core, it could hit 4.3ghz on 2 to 3 cores but drop to 4.2 within a couple second.


My results with my 3800x have been great. I get 4 or 5 cores at 4500 to 4550. And my AIDAExtreme benchmarks are at all time highs by a significant margin. I have PBO at Advanced, MOBO PBO setting, 6X and 50mhz scalers. I even blew my CPUZ benchmark out of the water at 542 single core and 5743 multi.

I wonder if there is a cooling issue for your CPU and/or VRMs? We need to help you find a solution. Your results just are not normal with this new AGESA. (I state that because of numerous publications indicating the higher clocks with this new AGESA.) Something is messing with your results; maybe a stray program or process you don't know is running??


----------



## Art385

garych said:


> My 3600 seems to be having phantom pain in the spot where the second CCD would be


This happens when cpu is unstable  Second ccd always shows in HWinfo after showing errors under avx2 occt lds test


----------



## thomasck

himhk said:


> Unfortunately I see almost no improvement on my 3900X comparing to 5.80 with my benchmark result
> 
> 
> 
> 4.0 on all cores and 4.2 on single core, it could hit 4.3ghz on 2 to 3 cores but drop to 4.2 within a couple second.


I'm getting a similar behaviour here. Under cb15/20 I'm getting 4.125 at load like before but while browsing editing gaming I'm getting 4.5-4.55 in 6 cores but not all together. Single core is 4.35 max. 

I left pbo auto and voltage auto with llc 3.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyHeyLalaley

danisflying said:


> Unfortunately my system has become incredibly unstable on bios 5.91, I have cleared CMOS multiple times but my system simply won't stop restarting every 5 minutes even on completely stock settings. Rolled back to 5.80 and everything is perfectly fine again. Looks like I'm waiting for the next update.....


 Same here. Unstable on 5.91 and fine on 5.80.
On 5.91 i think they did something with ram settings. Stable 2133 and BSODs with XMP (3000c16DR samsung e-die)


----------



## Bluesman

*New Bios Suggestion*



HeyHeyLalaley said:


> Same here. Unstable on 5.91 and fine on 5.80.
> On 5.91 i think they did something with ram settings. Stable 2133 and BSODs with XMP (3000c16DR samsung e-die)


You might want to change the SoC overclocking setting to "Enable". Follow the comment here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-649.html#post28168982


----------



## himhk

Bluesman said:


> My results with my 3800x have been great. I get 4 or 5 cores at 4500 to 4550. And my AIDAExtreme benchmarks are at all time highs by a significant margin. I have PBO at Advanced, MOBO PBO setting, 6X and 50mhz scalers. I even blew my CPUZ benchmark out of the water at 542 single core and 5743 multi.
> 
> I wonder if there is a cooling issue for your CPU and/or VRMs? We need to help you find a solution. Your results just are not normal with this new AGESA. (I state that because of numerous publications indicating the higher clocks with this new AGESA.) Something is messing with your results; maybe a stray program or process you don't know is running??


I am currently using a NZXT Kraken X62 AIO and the temperature is around 40C to 50c on idle and reach 85C on full load. The vcore is set to -0.05V offset. May be I will try to reset all setting to default tonight and see if there is any improvement.


----------



## PJVol

Garych said:


> Voltage offset -0.0875


 Indeed, negative offset gives а bonus to my CPU .
So far, found -0.05 or -0.625 most balanced. And btw, noticed that for best results PBO should be set to ENABLED rather than AUTO.


Code:


CBR20 (all auto): 3705, max clock. in MT: 4125, temp. 68-69
--^^-- (-.0625V): 3730,  -------------- : 4175, temp. 62-65

P.S. and of course, SOC was set manually to 1.1, so have a feeling, in next off BIOS(new SMU .54 or above) things may change again.


----------



## freestaler

Just like UV on first review, did you check that you aso got more points and not only ultrashorthigher Boost with less points in benchmark?


----------



## PJVol

freestaler said:


> Just like UV on first review, did you check that you aso got more points and not only ultrashorthigher Boost with less points in benchmark?


If above addressed to me, then this pic would clarify. In fact, I’m also more interested in MT overall performance rather clock boost, since i have read somewhere that observed peak clocks in HWINFO do not necessarily represents CPU performance in real apps.


----------



## Veii

PJVol said:


> Indeed, negative offset gives а bonus to my CPU .
> So far, found -0.05 or -0.625 most balanced. And btw, noticed that for best results PBO should be set to ENABLED rather than AUTO.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CBR20 (all auto): 3705, max clock. in MT: 4125, temp. 68-69
> --^^-- (-.0625V): 3730,  -------------- : 4175, temp. 62-65
> 
> P.S. and of course, SOC was set manually to 1.1, so have a feeling, in next off BIOS(new SMU .54 or above) things may change again.





PJVol said:


> If above addressed to me, then this pic would clarify. In fact, I’m also more interested in MT overall performance rather clock boost, since i have read somewhere that observed peak clocks in HWINFO do not necessarily represents CPU performance in real apps.


Hmmm, i really wonder if they fixed core streching 
Did you try the same testing with our X470 ABBA Convert before ?
Is it possible for you to actually also test once the single core difference betwen tiny offset of max -15mV drop, and your bigger one that runs now better ?

I do wonder if it's rather a balance thing that coincidentally works better with your stretched offset
Or they actually fixed core stretching and the sillicon boosts better with less voltage
= has higher limits / can grab more voltage and just boosts higher 

Also sorry if it was mentioned once, but have you ever tried the official X470 Agesa 1.0.0.4 
For people who struggle now with worse memory OC 
Have you guys tried the "well compiled" X470 bios 
Instead of the cut down X370 one ?
What i got so far is, that even 1.0.0.4 which i hoped would make them redo the bios 
- still is the same mess like X370 5.80 was :thumbsdow


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> Hmmm, i really wonder if they fixed core streching
> Did you try the same testing with our X470 ABBA Convert before ?
> Is it possible for you to actually also test once the single core difference betwen tiny offset of max -15mV drop, and your bigger one that runs now better ?
> 
> I do wonder if it's rather a balance thing that coincidentally works better with your stretched offset
> Or they actually fixed core stretching and the sillicon boosts better with less voltage
> = has higher limits / can grab more voltage and just boosts higher


I think they fixed the offset, so the clock speed is not attached to an actual voltage, and it will give errors if voltage is too low.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> I think they fixed the offset, so the clock speed is not attached to an actual voltage, and it will give errors if voltage is too low.


It wouldn't directly give errors, if it just doesn't boost high or keeps reporting only visually for max 10ms that it boosted that high
(between render chunks for example)
Core stretching is exactly that 
It trows off PB prefered speed to set, under X required Voltage
There is barely to no sillicon luck with that way of OC , until AMD fixes build in core-stretching in the SMU 

According to The Stilt - he hasn't seen any difference at all between his injected 1.0.0.3ABBA, SMU 46.53 & 46.54
Where what people got depended on when Manufacture X made the bios, if it was renamed or not to .54
He mentioned, that there seems to be no difference between these when it comes to boosting algorythms 
Just bug-fixes and feature fixes

As i reportedly red, that PB performs just worse in comparison to an allcore with lower voltage 
(from the performance perspective) 
several times with testing on the CH6 thread ~ it makes me wonder if there was done anything at all to make default XFR2.0 valuable again 
As with core streching in place, it makes no sense to use it with any kind of Overdrive on-top


----------



## Bluesman

*Some Insight on your OC issue*



himhk said:


> I am currently using a NZXT Kraken X62 AIO and the temperature is around 40C to 50c on idle and reach 85C on full load. The vcore is set to -0.05V offset. May be I will try to reset all setting to default tonight and see if there is any improvement.


Since it appears you are not setting a fixed overclock, you might want to remove the offset. @The Stilt has mentioned that a voltage offset may result in clock stretching:"Clock strechers are kicking in, when the CPU doesn't receive the voltage it requires.
It seems that it will increase the VID request until FIT limit is reached and then start stretching if its still in UV condition." 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/28044588-post196.html

Furthermore, @The Stilt states: "Also due to the frequency relations of the different cores of the same CCX, stretch activity on any core affect the frequency of the other cores of the same CCX.
So even if you have three strong cores in a single CCX, their frequency will be capped by the weakest core of the CCX."
https://www.overclock.net/forum/28047618-post229.html

In addition, I think the 85C is high relative to your cooler. I've read that the intake and outputs are the Kraken are not optimal for the CCD cooling required. Some have commented the Corsair 115i Pro has a better configuration. (This is my current AIO.) Maybe someone here could comment who knows better. I'm sure you know that high heat in the CPU and VRMs will kill your OC.

Just for fun, I suggest you benchmark CPUZ right now to get results with your current settings, both single core and multicore. Then change PBO to Advanced, set it to Motherboard, then set scalers to 6X and 50Mhz to start. Make sure there is no offset. Now run CPUZ and let's see what you get relative to your earlier CPUZ results.

One other thing - run WIN10 Task Manager and look at CPU and memory utilization by process or app. Who knows, you might find that a Kraken program is eating CPU cycles, like my Corsair Pump/Fan Monitor.

Good luck. Let us know what you find.


----------



## PJVol

*@Veii*
No i didn't try 'x470' bios(not gone so far), i.e. flashed right after 5.80. As of tiny offset, i tried -0.025 and MT score was worse, so dont think .015 is worth to.
I'll try ST tomorrow.


----------



## garych

The best Cinebench results so far I get with Scalar x5, Manual PBO, -0.075 offset and LLC5
I'm aiming for all core loads to not go over 1.325 V.


----------



## danisflying

I have enabled SOC overclocking as instructed and yet I still get frequent restarts every 5 minutes (I really can't help myself). Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## garych

danisflying said:


> I have enabled SOC overclocking as instructed and yet I still get frequent restarts every 5 minutes (I really can't help myself). Does anyone have any ideas?


Try chipset drivers reinstall, or just uninstall?


----------



## Bluesman

danisflying said:


> I have enabled SOC overclocking as instructed and yet I still get frequent restarts every 5 minutes (I really can't help myself). Does anyone have any ideas?


When you clear CMOS, are you first turning off the PSU and unplugging it for 15 - 30 sec? If not, try this first.


----------



## danisflying

garych said:


> Try chipset drivers reinstall, or just uninstall?





Bluesman said:


> When you clear CMOS, are you first turning off the PSU and unplugging it for 15 - 30 sec? If not, try this first.


I have tried both of these unfortunately, it is extremely odd as I was completely stable for the first day (Even tested for about 8 hrs in memtest with no errors), then this randomly began happening. Flashing back to 5.80 has fixed it yet again. When I have some time tonight I will post some images of my settings but they are practically identical to what I have stable on 5.80 (Apart from vld0 VDDG voltage control which seemingly cannot be altered?)

Thanks for the help guys I will continue investigating


----------



## Bluesman

*VDDG Help*



danisflying said:


> I have tried both of these unfortunately, it is extremely odd as I was completely stable for the first day (Even tested for about 8 hrs in memtest with no errors), then this randomly began happening. Flashing back to 5.80 has fixed it yet again. When I have some time tonight I will post some images of my settings but they are practically identical to what I have stable on 5.80 (Apart from vld0 VDDG voltage control which seemingly cannot be altered?)
> 
> Thanks for the help guys I will continue investigating


I don't have access to my Ryzen machine right now, but you might try a trick I use when memory timing/voltage stuff does not work in bios. Go to Ryzen Master, pick a Profile. At the bottom of the app is something like "Get Current", click on it. Then change VDDG to what value you want. Save Profile and Run it. (Before running RM on the new Profile verify that every single value is the same as your 5.80 settings. Could be you'll find something off.)

Maybe this will fix something.

Good luck.


----------



## PJVol

garych said:


> The best Cinebench results so far I get with Scalar x5, Manual PBO, -0.075 offset and LLC5
> I'm aiming for all core loads to not go over 1.325 V.


Hi, did you touch thermal/current limits or leave them zeroed, and did you put settings in both places(i mean CBS and AMD OVERCLOCKING) ?


----------



## garych

PJVol said:


> Hi, did you touch thermal/current limits or leave them zeroed, and did you put settings in both places(i mean CBS and AMD OVERCLOCKING) ?


haven't touched temperature limit

only set power and current values to 200 for easier monitoring in Ryzen Master, but I don't know if that did anything


----------



## Joke94

@danisflying if it turns off when idling/browsing web, turn off global c-state thingie


----------



## Art385

I found how to change vddg and vddp voltage on 5.91 bios. You need to go to amd pbs. On the botom there is something like fullvddcr you change it to manual and you will see 168 set it to zero. Now offset is not applied and you can properly set cldo vddp & vddg to what you want though it won't let you go below 1.0v but for 3733/1867. Otherwise when you manually set memory divider, motherboard will always set these voltages to 1.1 vddp & 0.7 vddg and if you have turd cpu like me this means no more then 3600/1800 with coupled mode.


----------



## thomasck

@Art385 I've just tried the trick, did not change anything over here. Still getting vddp 0.94 and vddg 0.699.. although I'm able to do 1866 1:1 even without changing this setting.

*********

Anyhow, for the ones with a 3900x, what voltage are you guys using? When on 5.8 I set 1.23v and was fine, cause we were not getting more than 4.425ghz in most of the cases.. with 5.91 leaving the 3900x completely stock is giving me very high temps, around 80C playing bf5 for example, but I'm getting 6 cores 4.5-4.575ghz boost in normal tasks browsing etc, while game is always hovering around 4.2-4.4 . If I set a negative offset of 0.05 temps are better but I don't get 4.5ghz+ boost often. How are you guys dealing with that?

Edit

Just set 1.25 and temps are better, and cb15 score is way higher than with all on auto, around 3200 points with 1.25v and 3160 with voltage in auto. Weird.


----------



## Art385

It worked for me. I'm now all on auto with no offsets because I'm testing settings that won't bsod my pc when my Xonar STXII is plugged in and boy Windows 10 1903 don't like this card with AM4 platform and last windows update + new nvidia drivers just made things even worse to the point where PC would bsod practically 80% of time when xonar is initialized on system start. On 5.91 looks like it works in second Pci-e x16 though my GPU works now @x8 but I can at least use PC now and find settings that works with pci-e x1 slots. On 5.8 my cpu would randomly heat it self to 90 degrees on AIO [email protected]/pull even on idle and fixed voltage to 1.3v though xonar worked after setting pcie speeds manually under pbs tab. Below you have my screen shot on 5.91 with cldo voltages @1v. I also set mclk=uclk in menu that is buried and soc/uncore OC to enabled maybe that is the problem. Eventualy try to restore def values go to windows with [email protected] Ryzen master should report 0.9v for vddp and 0.95v vddg then go to uefi set ram to 3733 leave timings on auto don't enable xmp only set ram voltage. Set cldo voltages to 1.0v soc/uncore to 1.1 or 1.15v then go to AMD PBS and and change adjust vddcr to 0. Restart and voltages should stick. 



Edit: I solved the problem. If you are affected by similar problem and we all are on windows 1903 to some extent (even those on realtek integrated sound cards tough realtek released driver that mitigate these problem and dedicated sound cards manufacture did not) and you use 2xnvme drives + couple hdd/[email protected] just don't bother with changing pci-e speeds or replugging sata drives to non colliding ports. It will only mask the problem giving you even more headache. I did all that to no avail. You can even see bsods like core control or watchdog itd. which point to unstable OC or faulty cpu if you are on stock settings and not the sound card. Your only option and 100% working is to enable PCIe ARI support in bios and you can run all slots on full speeds. If you don't have ARI in bios and you have some addin card with asmedia plx bridge you are practically fcked. Random pops, cracks in audio and bsod will make using your system not a pleasant experience. 
Funny thing is that I can now run my Patriot Vipers 2x8 GB kit coupled with IF @3800 MHz with no probs.


----------



## polkfan

danisflying said:


> I have tried both of these unfortunately, it is extremely odd as I was completely stable for the first day (Even tested for about 8 hrs in memtest with no errors), then this randomly began happening. Flashing back to 5.80 has fixed it yet again. When I have some time tonight I will post some images of my settings but they are practically identical to what I have stable on 5.80 (Apart from vld0 VDDG voltage control which seemingly cannot be altered?)
> 
> Thanks for the help guys I will continue investigating


Almost have the same issue if i restart my PC then you better believe i have to unplug the darn thing and clear the bios and then it will kick back on and then i have to set all my changes again as it doesn't like my saved profiles. 

However if i turn my PC off 100% and turn it on it is fine as long as i leave all ram settings to XMP settings except for bankgroupswap and geardown mode. I love PBO now as i no longer lose performance so i always turn that on but like before i have to pick 0mhz on the auto OC or my max frequency will not hit 4.4. 

5.91 is the most buggiest bios to date and to have to clear the cmos like this over little changes in the bios is sad and proves how buggy this bios is and i'm hoping in the future it really clears up again as 5.8 was at least 100% stable for me. I don't even have hard memory to run its Samsung B-die and its one of the best kits just a year ago. 


To be fair i really didn't think we would even have a beta until this week anyways so as long as my PC works lol its good i guess. I still go back to what i said before when it comes to launches it takes a good 6 months to a year before things start to look more positive then negative. 

Been going through a lot of personal things lately which is why i haven't been as active here but i'm happy to see familiar users here helping others when they can!


----------



## Bluesman

*1usmus Custom Power Plan for Ryzen 3000 Zen 2 Processors*

@1usmus has a recommended power plan for Ryzen 3000 processors that may give you substantial boosts and lower temps. Here it is: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/2.html

I will try and test it in the next few days to see any changes in performance with my 3800x.

Probably, since it is posted by The Wizard on TechpowerUP, it is legit. Not to mention that it also comes from 1usmus!


----------



## garych

looks like 1.0.0.4 Patch B beta is out for x470 board, lets hope for a soon beta for ours 🙂


----------



## polkfan

Bluesman said:


> @1usmus has a recommended power plan for Ryzen 3000 processors that may give you substantial boosts and lower temps. Here it is: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/2.html
> 
> I will try and test it in the next few days to see any changes in performance with my 3800x.
> 
> Probably, since it is posted by The Wizard on TechpowerUP, it is legit. Not to mention that it also comes from 1usmus!


Yes my 3700X hits 4.4ghz more now with that powerplan i have no idea but this man needs to make money some how for all the work that he does! How on earth can he do this when a company can't even get it right?


----------



## jellysandwich

polkfan said:


> Yes my 3700X hits 4.4ghz more now with that powerplan i have no idea but this man needs to make money some how for all the work that he does! How on earth can he do this when a company can't even get it right?



which bios are you using along with that power plan?


----------



## polkfan

jellysandwich said:


> which bios are you using along with that power plan?


5.91 with AGESA 1.0.0.4A

I heard that this power plan effects 1.0.0.4B users more as well as users with 2 CCD's. However it still tries to use your fastest cores on one CCX first so even CPU's with one CCD still see's benefits


----------



## garych

Bluesman said:


> @1usmus has a recommended power plan for Ryzen 3000 processors that may give you substantial boosts and lower temps. Here it is: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/2.html
> 
> I will try and test it in the next few days to see any changes in performance with my 3800x.
> 
> Probably, since it is posted by The Wizard on TechpowerUP, it is legit. Not to mention that it also comes from 1usmus!


I'm gonna download that thing and look with RightMark PPM what actually changed inside the profile.


----------



## garych

dammit, I was about to go to sleep and they released another beta for our board, will check it later, but here’s a link 
https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC593.exe


----------



## ma3uk

You can easily install BIOS from X470 using flashrom, just installed 3.73, everything works fine. The main difference between bios from X370 and X470 is that on bios from X470 the voltages (memory, VDDP, etc.) are set correctly and are not overstated


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> dammit, I was about to go to sleep and they released another beta for our board, will check it later, but here’s a link
> https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC593.exe


Link is broken for me can you resend it somehow?


----------



## irfy

flashed latest x370 5.93 bios today...ahhh damn gotta start again now.. but so far just managed to tweak memory to 3600. Wondering if this is the bios with over 100 fixes ? anyone confirm?

Also can someone pls post full OC settings for a 3700X on x370 taichi


https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php <---- latest asrock bioses here


----------



## Bluesman

*AGESA 1.0.0.4B Release Notes*



garych said:


> dammit, I was about to go to sleep and they released another beta for our board, will check it later, but here’s a link
> https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC593.exe


I am assuming that Bios 5.93 is for AGESA 1.0.0.4B. Do we even know?

Here is what I found on release 1.0.0.4B release: 
https://www.thefpsreview.com/2019/1...er-ccx-overclocking-higher-boosting-and-more/

AGESA 1.0.0.4B NEW FEATURES

SMU 46.54 (additional boost)
CPU Ratio Apply Mode (CPU or CCX)
VDDG CCD/IOD Voltage Control Mode (Async or Sync + manual adjustment)
PBO Max Offset Voltage (-0.1v max)
Indirect Branch Prediction Speculation
Performance increase
etc??? @AMDRyzen @AMD pic.twitter.com/YdOJnJyqZP

— Юрий (@1usmus) October 26, 2019


----------



## polkfan

irfy said:


> flashed latest x370 5.93 bios today...ahhh damn gotta start again now.. but so far just managed to tweak memory to 3600. Wondering if this is the bios with over 100 fixes ? anyone confirm?
> 
> Also can someone pls post full OC settings for a 3700X on x370 taichi
> 
> 
> https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php <---- latest asrock bioses here



Yes this is the 1.0.0.4B bios i can not even believe we are getting it this fast just flashed my board hoping this is more reliable then the last bios. 

Don't have much time to play around with it just yet but i will later i just flashed it(after clearing the cmos of course) and got back to work


----------



## irfy

pls post your findings polkfan and some settings pls. 5.93 bios is NOT beta ?? hmm thought it wud be on asrock site then.


----------



## Bluesman

*1usmus Power Plan*

Nice write-up on @1usmus Power Plan: AMD Custom Power Plan Boosts Turbo Speeds Of Ryzen 3000 CPUs By 250MHz, Up To 4.6GHz Now Possible On Ryzen 9 3900X! https://wccftech.com/amd-custom-pow...z-up-to-4-6ghz-now-possible-on-ryzen-9-3900x/


----------



## irfy

anyone tested 1usmus on 3700X with 5.93 bios? <--- This wud be interesting


----------



## Struzzin

irfy said:


> anyone tested 1usmus on 3700X with 5.93 bios? <--- This wud be interesting


Yes just flashed 5.93 and power plan from 1usmus with my 3700X. 
Seems much more snappy but I don't know if that's 5.93 or power plan or both together.


----------



## garych

Struzzin said:


> irfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone tested 1usmus on 3700X with 5.93 bios? <--- This wud be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> Yes just flashed 5.93 and power plan from 1usmus with my 3700X.
> Seems much more snappy but I don't know if that's 5.93 or power plan or both together.
Click to expand...

I haven’t noticed any difference with 1usmus profile on 5.91.
Maybe that’s because I already changed my profile enough with PPM so it didn’t make a difference, or maybe because you need new smu with 1.0.0.4 patch B for it to work right... will install the new bios and see I guess.


----------



## polkfan

irfy said:


> anyone tested 1usmus on 3700X with 5.93 bios? <--- This wud be interesting


Yes and i notice that the second CCX actually shuts off NOW!!!! Not to mention even 2 cores in my best CCX turns off during single threaded loads and its always boosting at 4350+ one single threaded tasks. 

Guessing by this time next month Amd will probably just include his profile in their own profile for ryzen as its better then theirs. 


Somehow a single guy beat a company of how many engineers? Lol

Wish i had a 3900X to test out as i'm 100% sure that with all the latest updates that CPU will hit 4650mhz on multiple cores


----------



## garych

What I've noticed is that allowing cores to park through power profile is what gives immediate slight single core performance increase.
Maybe it's just because my 1 core is the top performant, and also maybe it won't work as well with more core unparked.
Minimum cores at 100% vs 0%
https://i.imgur.com/***trkc.png
Also, when I set minimum cores below 55%, all the usual load (i.e. browser) shifts to the second CCX.
Once I set to 55% or higher the first thread starts being utilized immediately.


Ye, single threaded score in CPU-Z is improved solely by that, because CPU-Z starts using the first thread right away for single threaded test, and that thread is free.


----------



## polkfan

GeekBench 5 stock 

https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/538274


This is with my memory at 2133mhz and for real everything is 100% stock haven't even touched the bios yet even my fans are set to default(driving me nuts lol). 

Later I will tweak some things out and see how much i can improve those scores its crazy guys when i first got this CPU 2 weeks after launch i got that score in CPU-Z with my ram tuned in well. 

Zen 3 will for sure beat the 8700K score in ST


----------



## thomasck

5.93 looks better. 1st thing I've tried was to set fans to dc, vcore, vram, xmp 2 to load timings etc then set to 3733 all at once and rebooted. It worked. At that point I was already surprised. Got into bios again, set fclk to 1866, primary timings, one tertiary timing, and that's it, booted flawlessly. With 5.8 I used to do this in at least 4 steps, otherwise it would not boot. 

also vddp and vddg are being read as 1.0979v both, on 5.8 was vddp 0.94 and vddg 0.69. 

Regarding @1usmus tool, I'm getting same strange behaviour I get when using balanced power plan, when I'm browsing sometimes the system just "hangs", firefox freezes, then if click in windows menu it opens and stays there, frozen too, if I switch tabs, they pop in the screen and stay there too, then after 5-6 seconds all gets back to normal. But I did see all cores boosting as soon as windows was loading apps and etc. But it seems that work once you don't touch vcore, as I'm using 1.25v for a 3900x I'm seing boosts of 4.5max and before with vcore on auto it was 4.55.


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> 5.93 looks better. 1st thing I've tried was to set fans to dc, vcore, vram, xmp 2 to load timings etc then set to 3733 all at once and rebooted. It worked. At that point I was already surprised. Got into bios again, set fclk to 1866, primary timings, one tertiary timing, and that's it, booted flawlessly. With 5.8 I used to do this in at least 4 steps, otherwise it would not boot.
> 
> also vddp and vddg are being read as 1.0979v both, on 5.8 was vddp 0.94 and vddg 0.69.
> 
> Regarding @*1usmus* tool, I'm getting same strange behaviour I get when using balanced power plan, when I'm browsing sometimes the system just "hangs", firefox freezes, then if click in windows menu it opens and stays there, frozen too, if I switch tabs, they pop in the screen and stay there too, then after 5-6 seconds all gets back to normal. But I did see all cores boosting as soon as windows was loading apps and etc. But it seems that work once you don't touch vcore, as I'm using 1.25v for a 3900x I'm seing boosts of 4.5max and before with vcore on auto it was 4.55.


What's the reason to use fixed vcore with variable frequency?


----------



## thomasck

garych said:


> What's the reason to use fixed vcore with variable frequency?


Temperature, basically. Drop of 15C more or less. Playing bf5 hoovering 80C is non-sense to me. 
And as a bonus I get more points in cinebench for some reason. So I assume there's no performance loss.


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> garych said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the reason to use fixed vcore with variable frequency?
> 
> 
> 
> Temperature, basically. Drop of 15C more or less. Playing bf5 hoovering 80C is non-sense to me.
> And as a bonus I get more points in cinebench for some reason. So I assume there's no performance loss.
Click to expand...

Have you tried negative offset?


----------



## thomasck

garych said:


> Have you tried negative offset?


Yes, -0.1, -0.075, -.0.050.. They don't reduce the temperature as much, and give me a cb15 score of less than 3100.. measuring from the wall is draws about the same, 95W..


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> Yes, -0.1, -0.075, -.0.050.. They don't reduce the temperature as much, and give me a cb15 score of less than 3100.. measuring from the wall is draws about the same, 95W..


what about LLC, what do you have it set to?


----------



## thomasck

garych said:


> what about LLC, what do you have it set to?


When auto vcore, pbo disabled it was LLC 3.. I admit that I haven't tried LLC 5 with auto vcore. Let me see how it goes.

EDIT

Max temp in cb15 was 78C, which is better with LLC 5 cause of obvious reasons. But cb15 score drops to 315X same score with LLC 3 but lower temp. However it scores better with 1.25V fixed, but in the another hand with fixed vcore it boosts less. This is confusing.

vcore auto llc 5


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> When auto vcore, pbo disabled it was LLC 3.. I admit that I haven't tried LLC 5 with auto vcore. Let me see how it does.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Max temp in cb15 was 78C, which is better with LLC 5 cause of obvious reasons. But cb15 score drops to 315X same score with LLC 3 but lower temp. However it scores better with 1.25V fixed, but in the another hand with fixed vcore it boosts less. This is confusing.



1.25 V is probably just not enough for boosting.


Try negative offset + LLC5


----------



## thomasck

garych said:


> 1.25 V is probably just not enough for boosting.
> 
> 
> Try negative offset + LLC5


That will help for sure. I'll give a go, thanks.

edit

and for those looking for the options for 1usmus power plan, 

* Advanced\AMD CBS\CPU Common Options we find the Global C-State Control & Power Supply Idle Control

* Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options we find CPPC & CPPC Preferred Cores


----------



## polkfan

YES everyone get off of 5.91 and get 5.93 as you can finally restart your PC without it making you jump the cmos and you can change settings without the board freaking out like its 2005 lol


So far i have my memory back at 3600mhz 14 tight timings and i'm messing with PBO as i notice that without PBO now the 3700X runs out of juice on all core loads by around 100mhz or so with the infinity fabric at 1800mhz. 

Still not seeing good results with 200mhz on the auto OC but i'll keep messing around. 

As a side note if you just don't turn on auto OC and leave it at 0mhz you will not lose any single threaded points


----------



## danisflying

polkfan said:


> YES everyone get off of 5.91 and get 5.93 as you can finally restart your PC without it making you jump the cmos and you can change settings without the board freaking out like its 2005 lol
> 
> 
> So far i have my memory back at 3600mhz 14 tight timings and i'm messing with PBO as i notice that without PBO now the 3700X runs out of juice on all core loads by around 100mhz or so with the infinity fabric at 1800mhz.
> 
> Still not seeing good results with 200mhz on the auto OC but i'll keep messing around.
> 
> As a side note if you just don't turn on auto OC and leave it at 0mhz you will not lose any single threaded points


Yeah so far so good with this bios! Able to set VDDG voltages again which is a positive, yet to see a single restart like I was previously. Also along with the 1usmus power plan my CB20 Single thread score has jumped from 505 to 520. I can now consistently boost to 4.5ghz where before I was able to get 4350. Good to see AMD Finewine kicking in again!


----------



## polkfan

So i'm still testing but 50mhz auto OC actually did give me 25mhz more then 4400mhz this is the first time this happen and its using motherboard in advanced setting in PBO and X10 with 50mhz on auto OC.

Amazing so much for ALL those comments saying Amd users would never get above their rated frequency with a update!

Anyone following me in the past 4 months know i couldn't even get 4400mhz now its going above that! I barely started tweaking too!


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Hey guys, just to clarify this:

The latest beta BIOSs are only Zen 2 compatible or I can use it with my R1700?

TY.


----------



## polkfan

OK so after hours of tweaking i finally have the highest score that i got in geek bench 5 in the ST score i still had over 10,000 on like 5.8 however on the MT score.

https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/541106

Testing other benchmarks now


Just read that EPYC is now going to be used for Netflix servers! Way to go Amd!


----------



## Bluesman

*GeekBench Log Feature*



polkfan said:


> OK so after hours of tweaking i finally have the highest score that i got in geek bench 5 in the ST score i still had over 10,000 on like 5.8 however on the MT score.
> 
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/541106
> 
> Testing other benchmarks now
> 
> 
> Just read that EPYC is now going to be used for Netflix servers! Way to go Amd!


I am sure you know this but I'll mention it anyway. If you type .gb5 at the end of your url, you get a log of cpu clocks during your run. Looks like you are hitting 4.409 etc. a number of times. Just an Fyi

https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/541106.gb5


----------



## ricesteam

Where are you guys finding 5.93 bios? On the official site, I only see 5.80 as the latest bios.


----------



## streaml1ne

ricesteam said:


> Where are you guys finding 5.93 bios? On the official site, I only see 5.80 as the latest bios.


https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/new...669&lid=1572952560&auswahl=anzeige2&z=1&ssl=1


----------



## garych

ricesteam said:


> Where are you guys finding 5.93 bios? On the official site, I only see 5.80 as the latest bios.


From our trusty friend JZ https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC593.exe


----------



## garych

streaml1ne said:


> https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/new...669&lid=1572952560&auswahl=anzeige2&z=1&ssl=1


that page will stop working once it updates with something


----------



## ricesteam

garych said:


> From our trusty friend JZ https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC593.exe



Thanks. So it's an unofficial bios? And it's an exe? You guys are brave lol.


----------



## garych

ricesteam said:


> Thanks. So it's an unofficial bios? And it's an exe? You guys are brave lol.


 JZ is a trustworthy guy, and this is just an archive
you can open it with 7zip if you don't want to run the exe.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> JZ is a trustworthy guy, and this is just an archive
> you can open it with 7zip if you don't want to run the exe.


I know i'm just a guy online but i used that bios from that site and its perfect proof down below


----------



## Bluesman

*Known ASROCK Beta Site*



ricesteam said:


> Thanks. So it's an unofficial bios? And it's an exe? You guys are brave lol.


These guys have a worldwide rep as a trusted ASROCK beta bios site. They are usually the first to get a beta bios, that way ASROCK does not get too much of a marketing hit on a poor bios prior to major release.


----------



## polkfan

CPPC Preferred Cores

Did anyone find this in our bios?

Found it in SMU settings in NBIO under CBS


----------



## Bing

Noob question ...

I've been given this mobo by a friend + 1700 + rams.

The bios is still at 3.20, and I'm aware the need to flash 3.30 and then proceed to newer one.

Noob question, for 1700, while staying at official bios, so the highest is at 5.60 as 5.80 stated is not recommend for old one like 1700, cmiiw.

TIA


----------



## LongRod

Aw yis, 5.94 released for the taichi AND the pro gaming.

Time to try out 1004B!


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Dekaohtoura said:


> Hey guys, just to clarify this:
> 
> The latest beta BIOSs are only Zen 2 compatible or I can use it with my R1700?
> 
> TY.


Bump...


----------



## Zendal

These last few Bioses have been good performance-wise. But I swear, Asrock has to have a bunch of monkeys making their Bioses. There are still so many annoyances that wear me down so much :thumbsdow here are some that come to mind.

- Turning off CSM is making me bootloop just when windows starts loading
- Bios is constantly changing the prefered output monitor -.-"
- If I change something in the fan curve section and then save it to a profile I can't load it anymore (bootloop) -> Clear CMOS
- vSoc is still bumping itself to 1.2v when changing mem speeds
- Redundant settings everywhere

So yeah, when I'm done with this board I swear I'll burn it to the ground and throw a fkng party :drunken:


----------



## keikei

LongRod said:


> Aw yis, 5.94 released for the taichi AND the pro gaming.
> 
> Time to try out 1004B!


Is this the update with all dem Ryzen tweaks?!?!


----------



## Struzzin

Dekaohtoura said:


> Bump...





Bing said:


> Noob question ...
> 
> I've been given this mobo by a friend + 1700 + rams.
> 
> The bios is still at 3.20, and I'm aware the need to flash 3.30 and then proceed to newer one.
> 
> Noob question, for 1700, while staying at official bios, so the highest is at 5.60 as 5.80 stated is not recommend for old one like 1700, cmiiw.
> 
> TIA


Guys I had my 1700X on 5.80 it was fine. 
Maybe they mostly recommend only Zen 2 but you will be okay. 
I think the AGESA update is worth it alone being on 5.80.


----------



## danisflying

Zendal said:


> These last few Bioses have been good performance-wise. But I swear, Asrock has to have a bunch of monkeys making their Bioses. There are still so many annoyances that wear me down so much :thumbsdow here are some that come to mind.
> 
> - Turning off CSM is making me bootloop just when windows starts loading
> - Bios is constantly changing the prefered output monitor -.-"
> - If I change something in the fan curve section and then save it to a profile I can't load it anymore (bootloop) -> Clear CMOS
> - vSoc is still bumping itself to 1.2v when changing mem speeds
> - Redundant settings everywhere
> 
> So yeah, when I'm done with this board I swear I'll burn it to the ground and throw a fkng party :drunken:


Yeah they removed Cldo VDDG IOD Voltage setting in 5.94 for god knows what reason and now VDDG seems to automatically set itself to 0.6996 just like in 5.91.
Asrock bios team always likes to surprise


----------



## polkfan

danisflying said:


> Yeah they removed Cldo VDDG IOD Voltage setting in 5.94 for god knows what reason and now VDDG seems to automatically set itself to 0.6996 just like in 5.91.
> Asrock bios team always likes to surprise


Is it much different then what is in 5.93? For once i'm actually pretty darn happy with 5.93 but i'm not sure if its 1.0.0.4B or not i think it is based on how my CPU is acting in Windows schedule wise.


----------



## polkfan

Zendal said:


> These last few Bioses have been good performance-wise. But I swear, Asrock has to have a bunch of monkeys making their Bioses. There are still so many annoyances that wear me down so much :thumbsdow here are some that come to mind.
> 
> - Turning off CSM is making me bootloop just when windows starts loading
> - Bios is constantly changing the prefered output monitor -.-"
> - If I change something in the fan curve section and then save it to a profile I can't load it anymore (bootloop) -> Clear CMOS
> - vSoc is still bumping itself to 1.2v when changing mem speeds
> - Redundant settings everywhere
> 
> So yeah, when I'm done with this board I swear I'll burn it to the ground and throw a fkng party :drunken:


Man i tell ya 5.91 was so bad that my PC would never restart without me having to unplug it and jump the bios and then i couldn't change anything without it just acting dead until i jumped it even the board's error code wasn't even turning on.


----------



## LongRod

keikei said:


> Is this the update with all dem Ryzen tweaks?!?!


Yep, running the 1usmus power plan right now too!


----------



## danisflying

polkfan said:


> Is it much different then what is in 5.93? For once i'm actually pretty darn happy with 5.93 but i'm not sure if its 1.0.0.4B or not i think it is based on how my CPU is acting in Windows schedule wise.


I actually have noticed it boosting higher on idle now, first time I have ever seen this chip hit it's rated speed of 4.6ghz! That being said no difference in benchmarking performance and the removal of seperate ccd/iod voltage options is perplexing (as this was a widely touted feature of 1.0.0.4b). Either way I am going to test it overnight and check for instability with my memory OC. I would say not worth it to flash if 5.93 is working for you.


----------



## garych

https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC594.exe
5.94 download link for those who have trouble finding it


----------



## polkfan

danisflying said:


> I actually have noticed it boosting higher on idle now, first time I have ever seen this chip hit it's rated speed of 4.6ghz! That being said no difference in benchmarking performance and the removal of seperate ccd/iod voltage options is perplexing (as this was a widely touted feature of 1.0.0.4b). Either way I am going to test it overnight and check for instability with my memory OC. I would say not worth it to flash if 5.93 is working for you.


I did anyways haha and it worked just like 5.93 however my PC did just do the same lame thing again lol it went to restart to find the right boot drive and it just did nothing it didn't even report any bugs in the Dr. Debug, please note this is something new that never happen to me before on 5.8. 


Either way i restarted my PC 2 times and it worked perfectly and it seems to work just like 5.93 guessing its the same thing but with some extra things as mentioned on the site. 



As a side note WOW asrock did they hire like 100 people? We are getting new beta's what every 3-5 days now haha. 


If anyone has the same issue as me where at times the PC will just act dead and have the fans spin with no error codes PLEASE message back.


----------



## Art385

Well I've just flashed. But vddg voltage don't work and values from 5.91 for vddcr scale from pbs menu don't work I've only managed to set vddp to 1.0v but vddg still at 0.7v xD I punched my 3733 cl16-16-16-32 trc 48 trfc [email protected] GD ON Procodt 36.9 and [email protected] soc 1.1v and testing memory stability and so far it didn't show any errors which is odd because it should by now with [email protected]@0.7v.

Edit: 12 cycles with [email protected] profile and rock solid will test more.


----------



## Bluesman

*AGESA 1.0.0.4B BUG*

Evidently, there is a PBO bug in AGESA 1.0.0.4B. Changing EDC to any value higher than the default 0 setting affects performance. I have witnessed this in benchmarks with 5.93. Had to change my normal MOBO setting to AUTO. Here is the reference.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/

Let us know if you see the same bug in 5.94.


----------



## polkfan

Bluesman said:


> Evidently, there is a PBO bug in AGESA 1.0.0.4B. Changing EDC to any value higher than the default 0 setting affects performance. I have witnessed this in benchmarks with 5.93. Had to change my normal MOBO setting to AUTO. Here is the reference.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/
> 
> Let us know if you see the same bug in 5.94.


Saw that on the site and it makes sense i was wondering why PBO seemed to barely improve my multicore score but my ST score did go up! 


Safe to say i was right it takes like 6 months to get a CPU launch to smooth out all the issues. 

You guys remember Zen 1 my 1700 couldn't even do 2933mhz on the memory until like 1.0.0.6 4 months into launch and even then it wasn't perfect. 

Reminds me of Windows when we all used to wait until the 1st service pack was out before we even bothered haha


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Struzzin said:


> Guys I had my 1700X on 5.80 it was fine.
> Maybe they mostly recommend only Zen 2 but you will be okay.
> I think the AGESA update is worth it alone being on 5.80.


Sorry, wasn't clear.

I'm asking about 5.93, 5.94.

I'm already on 5.80 and it's indeed the best BIOS for my crappy IMC (among other things).


----------



## Art385

Reverted back to 5.93. 5.94 boost lower without pbo, with pbo, and with [email protected] even worse - [email protected]


----------



## garych

Nothing has really changed for me in 5.94. Same performance within a margin of error.

Only thing I had was memory settings didn't apply initially.


Also before switching to 5.94 on 5.93, when I reset setting to default via UEFI it stuck on no POST until I powered it off, then it seems like it cleared CMOS on its own.
Then when I flashed 5.94 all saved profiles were gone as it happened before with some UEFIs. So I guess this one is different enough from 5.91 and 5.93 that it became incompatible with their profiles.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Dekaohtoura said:


> Sorry, wasn't clear.
> 
> I'm asking about 5.93, 5.94.
> 
> I'm already on 5.80 and it's indeed the best BIOS for my crappy IMC (among other things).


Ok, bit the bullet, seems to work (5.94).

Nothing too exciting this far, though I'll start checking ram oc tomorrow.


----------



## Senniha

Bad ram oc with 5.94 reverted back to 5.93 and got better stability for my hynix m-die running 3333cl16-17-17-17-480-1t


----------



## Senniha

Senniha said:


> Bad ram oc with 5.94 reverted back to 5.93 and got better stability for my hynix m-die running 3333cl16-17-17-17-480-1t/R5 2600x[. /QUOTE]


----------



## PJVol

garych said:


> So I guess this one is different enough from 5.91 and 5.93 that it became incompatible with their profiles.



Something similar occured when i tried (with no luck) to load 5.91 profiles to 5.93. (as well as 5.93 -> 5.94) - it looked like a message kinda "profile was restored" , in fact nothing happened. And btw whenever i flashed new bios, old profiles names stay untouched as if they stored in some mem area not affected by the update .


----------



## polkfan

I wonder why our boards post different results for Auto OC for different values? 200mhz+ brings less performance and boost then just +25mhz. 

Makes no sense to me


----------



## garych

Dunno what it is, maybe just a room temperature that went down few degrees, but my personal highscore actually got updated.








Edit: and a bit more


----------



## Bluesman

*Testing Results so Far*

Using CPUZ Benchmark and numerous AIDA64 Extreme Benchmarks, I can state that the 5.94 Bios is giving generally better results. I am still seeing the PBO bug resulting in worse results with any PBO setting, PPT etc, other than 0. My best results are with PBO on Auto and Scaler at 5x and 50Mhz. I've tried Mobo PBO and specific settings for ppt, tdc, and edc. While the PBO settings show on Ryzen Master, I get poor results not seen with other bios versions. YMMV

I will know more in the next few days. Still, I can't complain about this bios version given the kind of results I am seeing. We'll see results in games in a few days.


----------



## danisflying

garych said:


> Dunno what it is, maybe just a room temperature that went down few degrees, but my personal highscore actually got updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: and a bit more


Me too man! Finally seeming to get what was advertised with these processors on 5.94.
Also my system is seemingly stable although VDDG does show at 0.6996, going to have to test with something more memory intensive (Passed memtest over night at 1500% on each thread)
(No manual OC, just Auto OC 50mhz)


----------



## polkfan

For darn sure EDC needs to be set to 0 in PBO i gained a good 100 points in Cinebench R20 

Before I was getting 3950-4025 now i'm getting 4050-4075mhz still less then before I was getting 4150 or so on 5.8 but my score seems to be the same let me run a quick GeekBench 5 run and see if i'm at 10,000 again in the MT score


 

https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/552134

So close but this is with Auto OC at 200mhz which well sucks on my CPU lol i will re-run it at +25mhz


Edit so like its better but it still loves to just act dead and do nothing until i turn off the PC and turn it back on least i don't have to open my glass slide panel and jump the cmos and wait like before lol i was going crazy doing that basically pulling my hair out during that time. So far 5.93 is for sure more stable then 5.94 on my end and 5.94 isn't even a beta...........Yikes


Edit that did the trick back at 10,000 on MT score heck yah!

https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/552178

Also the highest ST score that i ever got on Geekbench 5 too i wish i could grab a shinny 3950X with dat 4.7Ghz!


----------



## Struzzin

Dekaohtoura said:


> Sorry, wasn't clear.
> 
> I'm asking about 5.93, 5.94.
> 
> I'm already on 5.80 and it's indeed the best BIOS for my crappy IMC (among other things).


Well I only had my 1700X up to 5.80 sorry and now its gone.


----------



## garych

Guys, check your VRM section in HWiNFO64.
It looks like voltage never really goes down now, except when under load.


----------



## Bluesman

*New Personal Best on CB20 with 5.94*

Gotta love this new bios. With my 3800x, I'm smoking benchmarks with personal bests. Rather than smother you with stats, I'll just give you my CineBench 20 multi and single scores. These just blew my personal bests out of the fricking water. (On the single core results you'll see 512 - 518. They are for different PBO attempts with this bios.)

I'm using @1usmus power plan in Windows and bios. In addition, I'm using PBO on Auto with 5x and 50 Mhz scalers. This was just so easy compared to the contortions I went through with previous bios versions to get good results.


----------



## polkfan

Bluesman said:


> Gotta love this new bios. With my 3800x, I'm smoking benchmarks with personal bests. Rather than smother you with stats, I'll just give you my CineBench 20 multi and single scores. These just blew my personal bests out of the fricking water. (On the single core results you'll see 512 - 518. They are for different PBO attempts with this bios.)
> 
> I'm using @1usmus power plan in Windows and bios. In addition, I'm using PBO on Auto with 5x and 50 Mhz scalers. This was just so easy compared to the contortions I went through with previous bios versions to get good results.


I'm also seeing great results but 5.94 just keeps doing what 5.91 did where my board simply refuses to do anything during simple restarts or even when changing something in the bios though 5.94 does at least let me fix it by just turning off the PC and turning it back on after 1min of rest this is so nonsense what on earth could it be?

Perhaps not enough voltage?


----------



## Bluesman

polkfan said:


> I'm also seeing great results but 5.94 just keeps doing what 5.91 did where my board simply refuses to do anything during simple restarts or even when changing something in the bios though 5.94 does at least let me fix it by just turning off the PC and turning it back on after 1min of rest this is so nonsense what on earth could it be?
> 
> Perhaps not enough voltage?


Yeah, it could be voltage or bad connected device. What PSU do you have?

You know, I just recalled that when my voltage was set wrong on my ram I had a similar problem. I had forgotten to set the right ram voltage when I changed some timings.


----------



## polkfan

Bluesman said:


> Yeah, it could be voltage or bad connected device. What PSU do you have?
> 
> You know, I just recalled that when my voltage was set wrong on my ram I had a similar problem. I had forgotten to set the right ram voltage when I changed some timings.


Own a EVGA SuperNova g3 750 watt, i have my ram at 1.5V(100% safe with B-die)

I mean i'm back on 5.93 and my scores are the same and i have 0 issues works like a charm just gonna leave it alone unless we get more improvements later. 


Any suggestions would be great i love testing newer bios's for fun(Yes i know lame but i have more fun tweaking things then playing games lol)


----------



## Bluesman

polkfan said:


> Own a EVGA SuperNova g3 750 watt, i have my ram at 1.5V(100% safe with B-die)
> 
> I mean i'm back on 5.93 and my scores are the same and i have 0 issues works like a charm just gonna leave it alone unless we get more improvements later.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be great i love testing newer bios's for fun(Yes i know lame but i have more fun tweaking things then playing games lol)


Personally, I would set the ram at default timing and voltage. Just run the computer normally for a day or two and see if the issues continue. If not, you've got a big clue as to the culprit. 

From what I have read, problems with ram voltage can happen if you are too high or too low. Sometimes the sweet spot is very narrow and can change with a new bios. Just something to look into.

I'll think on it some more. Maybe I'll think of something else.


----------



## danisflying

Bluesman said:


> Personally, I would set the ram at default timing and voltage. Just run the computer normally for a day or two and see if the issues continue. If not, you've got a big clue as to the culprit.
> 
> From what I have read, problems with ram voltage can happen if you are too high or too low. Sometimes the sweet spot is very narrow and can change with a new bios. Just something to look into.
> 
> I'll think on it some more. Maybe I'll think of something else.


Honestly 5.91 was doing the same thing to me, random restarts and reboots for no reason no matter what I did to memory voltage or timings. Honestly he might just be having a similar issue, maybe just stick to 5.93 for now if that works.


----------



## polkfan

Hey guys do me a favor and tell me your Core quality 

Go to event viewer and go to when you booted your PC and check for core quality it should be called Kernel Processor Power i will leave a screen shot below to where to go i'm wondering how the quality of other people's cores. Also note this is why my core changed in Ryzen Master as two of my cores are equivalent in quality, Some people have bad luck and have their best core on their worst CCX or worse CCD! Note how HWINFO and Ryzen Master both disagree with Windows when it comes to the order of which my favored cores are numbered!


Edit Bluesman I would LOVE if you did this for me as you own a 3800X and I would really like to see how much better your cores are on a individual level!


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Hey guys do me a favor and tell me your Core quality
> 
> Go to event viewer and go to when you booted your PC and check for core quality it should be called Kernel Processor Power i will leave a screen shot below to where to go i'm wondering how the quality of other people's cores. Also note this is why my core changed in Ryzen Master as two of my cores are equivalent in quality, Some people have bad luck and have their best core on their worst CCX or worse CCD! Note how HWINFO and Ryzen Master both disagree with Windows when it comes to the order of which my favored cores are numbered!
> 
> 
> Edit Bluesman I would LOVE if you did this for me as you own a 3800X and I would really like to see how much better your cores are on a individual level!












Pretty much aligned with how often and what top boost clocks I see in HWiNFO64.


I guess it's just what AMD assigned them to be, except that my first core is marked with gold star in Ryzen Master, not the 4th or 6th.
But if I set my Minimum cores to 50% in RightMark PPM it will have cores 3 4 5 unparked at all times with core 0 1 and 2 unparked when necessary.


----------



## Bluesman

*Kernal Processor Power Percentages*



polkfan said:


> Hey guys do me a favor and tell me your Core quality
> 
> Go to event viewer and go to when you booted your PC and check for core quality it should be called Kernel Processor Power i will leave a screen shot below to where to go i'm wondering how the quality of other people's cores. Also note this is why my core changed in Ryzen Master as two of my cores are equivalent in quality, Some people have bad luck and have their best core on their worst CCX or worse CCD! Note how HWINFO and Ryzen Master both disagree with Windows when it comes to the order of which my favored cores are numbered!
> 
> 
> Edit Bluesman I would LOVE if you did this for me as you own a 3800X and I would really like to see how much better your cores are on a individual level!


Funny, you posted this observation. I've been meaning to share this info as a means to see the results of bios changes like PBO. Here are my kernal processor power percentages for my 3800X. (Please note that I just consolidated the thread value to core value because they are redundant.) Also to clarify, the first column is just @1usmus power plan only, the second is @1usmus power plan plus Auto PBO, 5x and 50mhz scalers.

3800X Kernal Processor Power %

CCX1	1usmus PBO 5X 50 MHZ

Core 0	134 136
Core 1	138 140
Core 2	138 140
Core 3	130 132


CCX2

Core 4	127 129
Core 5	116 118
Core 6	123 122
Core 7	120 122


----------



## garych

I think I will go back to 5.93
When I start my PC from no power it boot for few seconds, then shuts down and starts again normally.

Also I don't like that VRM reports high voltage at all times, didn't happen before. Maybe that's where I get my small performance boost from.


----------



## Bluesman

*VRM voltage under 5.94*



garych said:


> I think I will go back to 5.93
> When I start my PC from no power it boot for few seconds, then shuts down and starts again normally.
> 
> Also I don't like that VRM reports high voltage at all times, didn't happen before. Maybe that's where I get my small performance boost from.


Your VRM temps are low like mine. I guess that is what I fixate on, so I don't recall past voltages. Mine are like yours though. Is that bad if temps are low?

As I understand the VRM output is that it supplies voltage to the voltage regulator that then passes appropriate voltage to CPU CORE VOLTAGE or SV12 TFN. So if it is relatively high, it is readily on demand for the kind of voltage peaks used by Ryzen cores in short durations. Thus, as you state, it maybe why we get better bench scores.

Reference: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6s05kj/voltage_readings_on_ryzen/


----------



## garych

Bluesman said:


> Your VRM temps are low like mine. I guess that is what I fixate on, so I don't recall past voltages. Mine are like yours though. Is that bad if temps are low?


I don't know, it just feels like VRM doesn't mean much and CPU does all the job internally now.
VRM acts as a stage 2 PSU that converts 12V to 1.4somethingV with Vdroop control through UEFI settings. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
My voltage under load was actually slightly lower on previous UEFI with same LLC, Scalar and Offset settings.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> Pretty much aligned with how often and what top boost clocks I see in HWiNFO64.
> 
> 
> I guess it's just what AMD assigned them to be, except that my first core is marked with gold star in Ryzen Master, not the 4th or 6th.
> But if I set my Minimum cores to 50% in RightMark PPM it will have cores 3 4 5 unparked at all times with core 0 1 and 2 unparked when necessary.


So it appears like even you have a stronger CCX and then a weaker one i thought the 3600's would all be pretty much the same.

Edit 

Yeah man 5.94 does that to me too at times where it wont even boot right just like 5.91 but 5.93 works 100% perfect guessing if we compare hardware their is a reason for this 

EVGA SuperNova G3 750 Watt
GTX 1080
16GB Samsung B-die 14 cas latency 1.5V
M.2 NVE 970 evo+ 500GB Boot Drive 
500GB Samsung 850 Evo
250GB Samsung 850 Evo


----------



## polkfan

Bluesman said:


> Funny, you posted this observation. I've been meaning to share this info as a means to see the results of bios changes like PBO. Here are my kernal processor power percentages for my 3800X. (Please note that I just consolidated the thread value to core value because they are redundant.) Also to clarify, the first column is just @1usmus power plan only, the second is @1usmus power plan plus Auto PBO, 5x and 50mhz scalers.
> 
> 3800X Kernal Processor Power %
> 
> CCX1	1usmus PBO 5X 50 MHZ
> 
> Core 0	134 136
> Core 1	138 140
> Core 2	138 140
> Core 3	130 132
> 
> 
> CCX2
> 
> Core 4	127 129
> Core 5	116 118
> Core 6	123 122
> Core 7	120 122


Thanks a LOT man, so i'm confused by all of this since my numbers are higher how can you get such great results don't you have 4600mhz even with Auto OC? 

Also turning Auto OC to 50mhz instead of 25mhz brought all my numbers up by 1% haha


----------



## garych

Message from AMD posted by JZ on his forum (Google-Translated)


> AM4 platform updates
> 
> AMD has recently released a new AGESA for vendors, version 1004. With more than 150 changes, this is a significant milestone in the evolution of the AM4 platform. We wanted to share some background information to support our release, and in particular ahead of the launch of the AMD Ryzen 9 3950X processor on November 25.
> 
> AGESA 1004 is designed primarily for stability. Here are the key information you need:
> 
> This is the only AGESA validated and recommended version for the AMD Ryzen 9 3950X. Your motherboard must have a BIOS with AGESA 1004 for complete and proper support.
> It adds the final support for the "Eco Mode", which can be accessed via Ryzen Master. The Eco mode brings the AMD Configurable TDP (cTDP) technology to the 3rd generation of Ryzen. With one button you can operate a 95W / 105W model with 65W or 65W models with 45W. This feature was especially fun with the 3900X - 12 cores at 65W! We know that some of you have been very interested in a configuration like this, and now you can get it at the touch of a button.
> AGESA 1004 is the "Big One" that reunites the codebase for all AM4-compatible processors. 3rd Gen Ryzen has been a fork in the mainline so far. So, if you have an older Ryzen CPU and have been waiting for an important AGESA release: that's it! This allows motherboard vendors to unify their CPU and chipset support lists on a codebase.
> As an important stability version you are undoubtedly curious about the most important changes. Here are some of the greats:
> 
> AMD X570 stability and compatibility with peripheral devices.
> Enhanced interoperability of PCIe, USB, SATA, and device reset features.
> Additional improvements for the support and stability of PCIe devices.
> Improved system stability when switching between ACPI energy states.
> Improved POST / boot times. This varies depending on the motherboard.
> 
> There are also two performance improvements: improvements in the fastest core utilization and further frequency optimizations for the AMD Ryzen 9 3900X.
> Due to the size and complexity of AGESA 1004 and the extensive regression testing required for older motherboards (unified codebase), the quality assurance and release schedule for older motherboards should take several weeks to complete. Newer motherboards like AMD X570 have already released releases in the last two weeks.
> 
> Source AMD
> 
> Greeting JZ


----------



## polkfan

I marked what the numbers should look like i'm going to email Amd and Asrock about this to see if they are working on a fix i suspect this is why users aren't getting the right turbo's on worse binned units


----------



## garych

I'll try to set a fixed voltage to like 1.38 or 1.35 and see what happens to SVI2 TFN Core Voltage and VR VOUT.
__________

Interesting, 1.35V still boosts to 4.3 as before, Vdroops to 1.325 under load. 10W less max power consumption, hmmm. I'm encoding a video with x265 in HB for stability test.
I wonder what would be a good single threaded stability test for that, it seems like that voltage is pretty stable for all core.
Will try to set core affinity for encoding and see if it crashes.
__________

Tried setting 1.3V, BSOD almost instantly after full load in Windows. Guessing clock stretching is not a thing anymore XD.
1.325V is not crashing but performance went down, so I should probably expect some errors in OCCT.
__________

1.35V random reboot. Won't bother with fixed voltage anymore, not really worth the time.


----------



## garych

Flashed back to 5.93...
4.3 is being hit pretty often here while browsing/watching youtube videos


----------



## thomasck

garych said:


> Flashed back to 5.93...
> 4.3 is being hit pretty often here while browsing/watching youtube videos


do you have those 1usmus's options for his PP enabled even if you are not using that PP?


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> Flashed back to 5.93...
> 4.3 is being hit pretty often here while browsing/watching youtube videos




Ok I can confirm that Amd is indeed fixing this issue where Windows isn't always using the favored cores. 1usmus might post something on Monday about this issue but it is getting fixed!

Who ever said not to inform Amd or other partners issues that they are having are fully mistaken always inform! You guys might even see my screenshot be used haha on monday over the issue. 

Amd is a genius company let the community come up with some of the fixes for ya!


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> do you have those 1usmus's options for his PP enabled even if you are not using that PP?


 The only few differences I noticed between my profile and 1usmus, when I installed it, were pretty much "Allow Throttle States" turned off in his and Activity Window for Autonomous mode(CPPC) set to 45ms instead of default 30ms.
Since then I set my Activity Window to 1ms and performance state time check interval increase time from 15ms to 1ms, and decrease time from 15ms to 2ms.
Also, I set min performance to 100%, because default Ryzen Balanced min at 99% didn't do anything in terms of downclocking or temps.


----------



## thomasck

@garych I meat to say, those in the bios > cbs

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> @*garych* I meat to say, those in the bios > cbs
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


 Oh, ye I've always enabled them since on earlier UEFIs after flashing one of the CPPC option would appear disabled instead of Auto.
The new one was to set DF Cstates or whatever it's called to enabled, although I think this one should also be auto enabled with Auto.


----------



## garych

I think I found the option responsible for all the "magical" performance improvements from 1usmus.
That same option is also responsible for no VRM downvolt during idle.
It's the "Energy Preference %" set to 0.
Was set to 30% by default, so the processor can hold its horses for brief load spikes.
If you set it to 100% it will be very slow at boosting up. The equivalent of 100% would be EfficiencyMode, if I remember the name correctly, from CBS options.

The UEFI options required by the PP should already be enabled when set to Auto by default.

You can also set the minimum cores to 50% so your most performant CCX is always active, because, as we can witness from the three samples of most performant cores lists, any core from best CCX is faster than any core from another.
At least that's how it happens on my system.
Slow CCX cores are mostly Parked during regular use:









I think we should take advantage of our 30 times faster than Zen/Zen+ CPPC (1-2ms), as we can use it to unpark/park cores quickly when needed and load only the fastest cores during regular use.
I get basically the same good results with 50% cores parked most of the time prior to benchmarking.


----------



## garych

It really feels like performance ranking only matters when there's core parking enabled.
I set my minimum cores to 0% and now they are being unparked in the order of performance defined/received by Windows,
with threads 6-7 being utilized first and 10-11 second and so on, with minor thread 0 utilization from time to time.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> It really feels like performance ranking only matters when there's core parking enabled.
> I set my minimum cores to 0% and now they are being unparked in the order of performance defined/received by Windows,
> with threads 6-7 being utilized first and 10-11 second and so on, with minor thread 0 utilization from time to time.


I notice the same thing still isn't using the fastest cores right on my CPU but it does keep the other ccx from turning on during loads that use only a few cores, which in return allows for higher turbos and lower temps(chance for higher turbo's again)


Windows 10 really needs to become more modern all CPU's will work like this in the future to get every bit of juice out of them no need to have cores drain power when they don't need to be used. Plus for a lot of applications that could use that turbo they only need a few cores so we don't need 16, 12 or even 6 cores all active 100% of the time. 

I'll edit this when i find it but i think when Zen 2 cores go into parked mode it only takes a few ms to turn the core back on when needed.


"Windows scheduler is not SMT aware—only the Windows core-parking algorithm is SMT aware. Why does this matter? Because in High Performance mode, the core-parking system is disabled." - 1usmus


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> garych said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really feels like performance ranking only matters when there's core parking enabled.
> I set my minimum cores to 0% and now they are being unparked in the order of performance defined/received by Windows,
> with threads 6-7 being utilized first and 10-11 second and so on, with minor thread 0 utilization from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice the same thing still isn't using the fastest cores right on my CPU but it does keep the other ccx from turning on during loads that use only a few cores, which in return allows for higher turbos and lower temps(chance for higher turbo's again)
> 
> 
> Windows 10 really needs to become more modern all CPU's will work like this in the future to get every bit of juice out of them no need to have cores drain power when they don't need to be used. Plus for a lot of applications that could use that turbo they only need a few cores so we don't need 16, 12 or even 6 cores all active 100% of the time.
> 
> I'll edit this when i find it but i think when Zen 2 cores go into parked mode it only takes a few ms to turn the core back on when needed.
> 
> 
> "Windows scheduler is not SMT awareâ€”only the Windows core-parking algorithm is SMT aware. Why does this matter? Because in High Performance mode, the core-parking system is disabled." - 1usmus
Click to expand...

Even though its not using cores properly when they are all unparked at 100% minimum cores, having all cores on improves in-game frame times, at least in GTA V that I benchmarked yesterday comparing with 50% min cores, even though I’ve set the cores to turn on with minimum delay of 1ms when the need for them is detected.
But having min cores at 50% improves CPU-Z single threaded by a few points, so go figure.
I need to benchmark something else single threaded, cinebench shows the same results in both cases.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> Even though its not using cores properly when they are all unparked at 100% minimum cores, having all cores on improves in-game frame times, at least in GTA V that I benchmarked yesterday comparing with 50% min cores, even though I’ve set the cores to turn on with minimum delay of 1ms when the need for them is detected.
> But having min cores at 50% improves CPU-Z single threaded by a few points, so go figure.
> I need to benchmark something else single threaded, cinebench shows the same results in both cases.


Good in benchmarks then but nothing else lol 

Ah still fun to play with

As a side note all my cores went up by 8% by turning AUTO OC to 200 vs 50mhz even though it doesn't even turbo as high as at 0mhz lol Amd this makes no sense I would be so happy to read some kind of documentation to why this happens as i'm purely curious. As a side note i finally tweaked some more advanced ram settings from ryzen calc but my latency stayed the same but windows does feel snappier 

Still looking forward to an update to ryzen calc for the extreme profile i'm sure i can tweak my ram a bit more especially the secondary timings

66.5 Latency on ram just seems high

Ok guys i spent like 8 hours tweaking everything haha i pretty much know this bios like the back of my hand so if someone needs help finding something ask. (For example you can turn off PBO and but enable Auto OC by going to SMU settings and XFR enhancement and disable PBO but enable it and Auto OC in 

Cool and quiet is 100% gone haha spent forever trying to find it, C-state and DF C state replaced it.

Bye Cool and Quiet my hatred for you since the Athlon FX will never be forgotten

More i research it the more we should not have core parking on 
https://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/2870-ryzen-power-plan-update-min-frequency-90-pct

So i can get 5.93 to mess up as well i have to change the SOC voltage something it does not like and its default setting is 1.2V which i guess is fine and all given my cooling but ryzen calc says 1.125V which refuses to boot(though a simple turning off the PC and turning it on reboots the system without having to unplug it and jump the cmos like on 5.91 and 5.94!)


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> As a side note i finally tweaked some more advanced ram settings from ryzen calc but my latency stayed the same but windows does feel snappier
> 
> Still looking forward to an update to ryzen calc for the extreme profile i'm sure i can tweak my ram a bit more especially the secondary timings
> 
> 66.5 Latency on ram just seems high


Grab SiSoftware Sandra, log in with a new account before doing benchmarks (it will make one the first time you log in)
And start to finetune ram first with TM5 20 rounds to know they are stable 
Later sanity check everything with the "draw latency curve" option inside the DRAM calculator and at the same time also make the "Multi-Core Efficiency" Test in SiSandra
Inter-Core Bandwith matters a bit more then Inter-Core latency, 
tho latency on 3rd gen will have a bit of a higher effect on perf between non stop boost switching threads 
For allcore fixed systems, focus more on Inter-Core Bandwith 

Little advices:
tRDRD & WRWR SCL of 2 is always better then 3 with stricter timings and lower tRFC
tRRDS 4 / tRRDL 4 with SCL of 3 is performing worse then 4 6 at SCL 2 2 
low tRFC with 14-12-14-12-26 is performing worse then pure C14-14 with whole number tRFC (no decimals)

For example this:


Spoiler












even tho with lower latency and higher bandwith + stable



Performs worse then this:


Spoiler












with not symetrical tRRDS tRRDL - but still showing a big difference in the result 


Visible here:


Spoiler


----------



## thomasck

@garych that's a great reading, gonna take a look at this.
@polkfan the auto oc function is the one under pbo > advanced? 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

Probably late to the party~
looking forward to 1004B
Finally CCD/CCX Ration OC Options
Dare you ASRock not to include them 
https://twitter.com/1usmus/status/1188018589112123393


----------



## polkfan

thomasck said:


> @garych that's a great reading, gonna take a look at this.
> @polkfan the auto oc function is the one under pbo > advanced?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


One way to enable Auto OC but have PBO be off is to do this


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> One way to enable Auto OC but have PBO be off is to do this


 but what's the point, PBO is just power limit adjustment that can be set to be equal to default, no?
also, noticed that scalar 10x gives worse results and uses less voltage than 5x


----------



## thomasck

polkfan said:


> One way to enable Auto OC but have PBO be off is to do this


That's what I thought, but I left all limits set to zero. Then none of the USBs were working upon boot. 

I'm back to my old settings, pbo off, vcore fixed. 

I was using auto vcore and llc5 as @garych suggested as I was getting higher temps with llc3 but the performance with vcore fixed is way better and temps are also much batter. 

I'm going to make some prints with benchs and temps to illustrate that, it's like 3138 in cb15 with vcore auto vs 3200 with fixed 1.263v vcore. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> That's what I thought, but I left all limits set to zero. Then none of the USBs were working upon boot.
> 
> I'm back to my old settings, pbo off, vcore fixed.
> 
> I was using auto vcore and llc5 as @*garych* suggested as I was getting higher temps with llc3 but the performance with vcore fixed is way better and temps are also much batter.
> 
> I'm going to make some prints with benchs and temps to illustrate that, it's like 3138 in cb15 with vcore auto vs 3200 with fixed 1.263v vcore.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk



There's also an option that allows to offset max allowed voltage by 25/50/75/100 mV
It's an option at very top in CBS/NBIO/SMU, maybe you can give it a try, but it probably just offsets the VID and in turn the clocks down.


For me, on 3600 fixed voltage of 1.325-1.35 only caused BSODs and reboots.


----------



## garych

@thomasck what are your single threaded results at that fixed voltage?


----------



## thomasck

garych said:


> @thomasck what are your single threaded results at that fixed voltage?


I'll make that soon as well, just finishing lunch with my wife

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluesman

garych said:


> There's also an option that allows to offset max allowed voltage by 25/50/75/100 mV
> It's an option at very top in CBS/NBIO/SMU, maybe you can give it a try, but it probably just offsets the VID and in turn the clocks down.
> 
> 
> For me, on 3600 fixed voltage of 1.325-1.35 only caused BSODs and reboots.


 @1usmus does indicate that this undervolt feature can improve boosts. https://twitter.com/1usmus/status/1189102328143581184

I have not tested this yet though.


----------



## thomasck

@garych










Funny thing, when running single threads benchs at 1.263V I was reaching 4.5-4.57 during the whole time with cb15, 20, gpuz and superpi, however the scores are lowest for single core. In auto or 1.3v no core boosted above 4.45 but the scores are higher.


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> @*garych*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing, when running single threads benchs at 1.263V I was reaching 4.5-4.57 during the whole time with cb15, 20, gpuz and superpi, however the scores are lowest for single core. In auto or 1.3v no core boosted above 4.45 but the scores are higher.


You need to check the Effective Clock to know what it's actually giving you.


----------



## garych

@*thomasck* you then need to decide what's more important to you, multi-core full load performance or gaming performance, because in games the cores can easily sit at full stock boost most of the time with pretty low effective clock.
If you want high single core results and lower full load temps, maybe you need to consider lowering power limit and using negative voltage offset with LLC3-5, also maybe scalar at 5x and some AutoOC.


----------



## thomasck

@garych what software to read effective clock? and the power limit that you means is under "pbo > advanced?". While gaming I never get anything above 4.5 is really rare, that happens only when browsing, or watching something on youtube. But, I'm fine with this, as auto vcore gives me better single core results as seen above, and this rig was build just to game, I'll stick all auto LLC 5. Any negative offset would cause some crash on windows. I'll leave like this for a while, the little time I have now I want to spend playing, not tweaking. 

Thanks for your answers!


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> but what's the point, PBO is just power limit adjustment that can be set to be equal to default, no?
> also, noticed that scalar 10x gives worse results and uses less voltage than 5x


Currently i'm testing my rig out and trying to get the noise of the machine as low as i can while still keeping a good temp PBO easily adds 20C of heat to my machine for little benefit most of the time beyond benchmarks. Auto OC increases the ST performance a tiny bit without adding heat when one turns off PBO.


----------



## garych

@*thomasck* yes, or you can just turn on the Eco mode, which will dial some lower settings automatically for you and you can still set scalar and autoOC, single core will stay as good as before. Oh, and Effective Clock can be observed either through Ryzen Master or HWiNFO64, you need the latest version if you don't have one yet.

@*polkfan* what if you manually dial in the default values, or even Eco mode?
I’ll test if PBO off with autoOC changes anything on my 3600.
//Turning off PBO through CBS did nothing, only disabled my lowered power limit, and made Eco-mode vanish from Overclocking settings menu.


----------



## garych

@*thomasck* Open CB15 and HWiNFO64 to monitor Effective Clock, then open Task Manager Details tab, rightclick on Cinebench and select "Set affinity". Uncheck <All Processors> and leave only one Thread of your best core checked, but don't press OK yet, because Cinebench resets the affinity whenever you run the benchmark.

Start the Single Core run in CB15 and when the first square shows up, hit OK in the Processor affinity window. Now observe your Effective Clock on that single thread in HWiNFO64 and compare it to whatever clock that core shows. Mine usually shows ~3-10MHz lower Effective than Core.


----------



## polkfan

I'm pretty darn sure our boards SUCK for USB dac's

I'm confident that it's not supplying 5V at all times i'm going to get a multimeter and see will report back soon!


----------



## RobJoy

Hi guys.

Tommorow I will be swapping my trusty old 1600X for an 3900X.
I am a complete nub regarding the CSB, PBO and other terms the new processors introduced.

And I am not looking to overclock myself. I just want to set the optimal Auto overclock features in BIOS and be done with it.

Can you please recommend how to set the BIOS correctly for that?
What must be enabled or disabled.

Currently the board has 5.60 BIOS. I intend to install the CPU and update the BIOS to the latest 5.9x. (1.0.0.4 I believe).

Post some screenshots how you set your CPU to run rock stable at.

Thank you.


----------



## garych

New HWiNFO64 beta supposed to show Average Effective Clock and Scalar value.
So far I only see the Average Clock, can't find scalar value anywhere.
// nvm, found it here, makes sense:


----------



## polkfan

RobJoy said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Tommorow I will be swapping my trusty old 1600X for an 3900X.
> I am a complete nub regarding the CSB, PBO and other terms the new processors introduced.
> 
> And I am not looking to overclock myself. I just want to set the optimal Auto overclock features in BIOS and be done with it.
> 
> Can you please recommend how to set the BIOS correctly for that?
> What must be enabled or disabled.
> 
> Currently the board has 5.60 BIOS. I intend to install the CPU and update the BIOS to the latest 5.9x. (1.0.0.4 I believe).
> 
> Post some screenshots how you set your CPU to run rock stable at.
> 
> Thank you.


Can you please recommend how to set the BIOS correctly for that?
What must be enabled or disabled.

All you have to do is go here and then you can manually set your settings for now you need to leave EDC on 0 as their is a bug in this AGESA. 

As you can tell i just say 5000 lol 1000 is just as good.


----------



## polkfan

Update to W10 1909 people as Microsoft claims tasks will be scheduled to your fastest cores first more frequently!


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Update to W10 1909 people as Microsoft claims tasks will be scheduled to your fastest cores first more frequently!


 I don’t think it did anything, haven’t noticed a difference during the first day.


----------



## RobJoy

polkfan said:


> Can you please recommend how to set the BIOS correctly for that?
> What must be enabled or disabled.
> 
> All you have to do is go here and then you can manually set your settings for now you need to leave EDC on 0 as their is a bug in this AGESA.
> 
> As you can tell i just say 5000 lol 1000 is just as good.


Thank you for the reply.

I updated to 5.93 BIOS as people here say it is the most stable. I also updated windows to 1909.

BTW do we know what those numbers represent? 5000? 5000 of what?


----------



## RobJoy

polkfan said:


> Update to W10 1909 people as Microsoft claims tasks will be scheduled to your fastest cores first more frequently!


I did not see any new chipset drivers to go along with that.
Anyone noticed some BETA ones etc.=?


----------



## polkfan

RobJoy said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> I updated to 5.93 BIOS as people here say it is the most stable. I also updated windows to 1909.
> 
> BTW do we know what those numbers represent? 5000? 5000 of what?


Basically lets the CPU know it can use all the power it wants and gets rid of the 88 watt limit or whatever limit your CPU has at default. 

It's safe so don't worry its not like the CPU is going to use 1000 watts lol


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Basically lets the CPU know it can use all the power it wants and gets rid of the 88 watt limit or whatever limit your CPU has at default.
> 
> It's safe so don't worry its not like the CPU is going to use 1000 watts lol



Really interesting why 3600 needs the same "high" limits as 3700x, when it doesn't reach those limits even with Scalar and AutoOC.
Well, maybe only in "power virus" apps that don't reflect the real world use in most cases.


----------



## Bluesman

*Processor Thermal Risk*



polkfan said:


> Basically lets the CPU know it can use all the power it wants and gets rid of the 88 watt limit or whatever limit your CPU has at default.
> 
> It's safe so don't worry its not like the CPU is going to use 1000 watts lol


 @polkfan, I noticed that you have set the Thermal Limit shown in your screenshot to 255. I always thought this was the Centigrade limit for the processor not Watts, usually 95C. I set mine to 85C and I definitely see clock limiting as I hit 85C.

Anyway, if I am correct in my assumption, your processor is at real risk.


----------



## Molitro

Bluesman said:


> @polkfanAnyway, if I am correct in my assumption, your processor is at real risk.


Not any more risky than leaving it on auto, either way is setting it at no limit.


----------



## Bluesman

Molitro said:


> Not any more risky than leaving it on auto, either way is setting it at no limit.


When the Thermal Threshold Limit is set to Auto, the thermal threshold is 95C for Ryzen 3000 chips. You can test this by running high settings of Prime 95 and HWINFO. Watch the thermals spike but not sustain over 95C. Then reset to 80C, and observe the thermal behavior of the chip.


----------



## garych

Bluesman said:


> When the Thermal Threshold Limit is set to Auto, the thermal threshold is 95C for Ryzen 3000 chips. You can test this by running high settings of Prime 95 and HWINFO. Watch the thermals spike but not sustain over 95C. Then reset to 80C, and observe the thermal behavior of the chip.


You can test it by opening Ryzen Master that says "Limit 95C" when it's not touched in UEFI.


----------



## polkfan

My CPU is fine at that limit again the CPU itself is very intelligent and when i turn off all my fans and let it heat up my CPU stays around 93C(running encodes) or so at max and never reaches temps above that Amd has a hard lock at 95C or our board does. 


Guys the 3950X looks amazing! OMG 30% more performance for the SAME power consumption! I really thought these things would consume way more power! Not only that but it doesn't even run hotter then a 3900X! Talk about massive binning it will probably never be in stock for longer then 2 hours for the next 3 months! Heck we are just now getting the 3900X to stay in stock. 

If anyone wants to buy a spare kidney from me just ask i'm selling it for $749.99!


----------



## garych

@polkfan It just runs at lower sustained all-core load frequency, and since above base (which is lowest on 3950x out of every Zen 2 so far) the voltage curve is very steep, therefore any small decrease in frequency when above base will use much less voltage.
Like 3600 is sipping just 32W at 3.6 base in cinebench, with 4.0 it needs 52W.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> @polkfan It just runs at lower sustained all-core load frequency, and since above base (which is lowest on 3950x out of every Zen 2 so far) the voltage curve is very steep, therefore any small decrease in frequency when above base will use much less voltage.
> Like 3600 is sipping just 32W at 3.6 base in cinebench, with 4.0 it needs 52W.


Read that 10 core loads tend to use more power on both the 3900X and now the 3950X then even 12 core loads. 


I just can't get my darn 3700X to reach 5000 points in R20 lol drives me nuts i keep getting closer and closer with no hope. 


Did you guys say 5X scaler is giving you more voltage then 10X gonna try 5x now


----------



## polkfan

Guys got 5.94 stable but what i did was manually set all voltages lol took me some time but its fine now. 

Using 3600mhz memory at low timings my CPU kind of hates anything less then 1.2V on SOC, i'm pretty sure my chip is pretty mediocre which is fine those are more fun to tweak and push anyways plus it always makes me feel more justified to "upgrade" later.


----------



## riot.

CPU: Ryzen 7 1700
MB: AsRock x370 Taichi
RAM: F4-3200C16D-16GTZR (tho HWiNFO is saying the memory is F4-3200C14-8GTZR. Is this odd?)

BIOS: 5.60

So I updated my BIOS a couple of weeks ago after I was getting some micro stuttering in Destiny 2. The updated BIOS fixed that. Yesterday I decided to overclock the CPU again as the flash wiped it out. I've about given up as of an hour ago. Nothing I try has worked. Start getting errors in OCCT within 5 minutes and Prime95 hasn't liked anything I've tried either. 

My last attempt I just put in a simple 3500Ghz and 1.350v to see if I could overclock anything at all and that crapped out in P95 as well. Can't stress test anything. This is after a defaulted BIOS, so no memory settings or anything else changed. I guess it's the BIOS that's not allowing me any sort of OC? Can I simply flash an older BIOS or are other steps required? Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## polkfan

Can you guys try maybe overclocking your rigs for just a little while if you are free run a few benchmarks see if its stable? Please keep in mind with the voltage to be safe(1.325V Max!).


For vdroop are boards work best at LLC 3 for this gen i noticed at 1.325V my chip stays at 1.328V in CPU-Z under load. 

So far 4200mhz is working great during my stress tests temps stay around 82C during constant R20 runs and a 10GB video encode in the background constant 4.2ghz in ryzen master with no drops in frequency(AKA Amature overclockers tend to think setting voltage at like 1.2V and they think they have a stable 4.3ghz clock frequency when its constantly dropping to like 3.4ghz under load for the effective clock lol)

So I gain 150mhz-175mhz or so for an all core frequency temps are around the same however i lose 200mhz in 1T loads more like 150mhz as it barely stays at a constant 4.4 anyways mainly going from 4325mhz-4400mhz in ST loads even with 1usmus power plan!

Dare I say it for lower-end sku's having all 8 cores at 4.2ghz at all times is nice and it still puts cores to sleep during idle and drops the effective clock like on stock! Not to mention its sure nice to have temps stay around 45C or lower during lighter to moderate tasks instead of jumps to 60-65C letting Amd do its own thing, should be easier for me to control my fan profile for a quiet PC.


----------



## garych

Great start of the day - https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC595.exe
I wonder what the fixes are. Hope that boot from no power issue is fixed.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> Great start of the day - https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC595.exe
> I wonder what the fixes are. Hope that boot from no power issue is fixed.


Darn and i just got 5.94 stable lol 

I promise i will play with that soon as well!


----------



## RobJoy

*Problems*

Sigh,.. I installed the new 3900X I just got, and nothing but problems.

On my previous CPU (1600X) I updated motherboard directly from 5.60 --> 5.93, I updated Windows to 1909, shut down and installed new power supply, CPU and AIO.

The thing would not boot, and it would be in some constant BOOT loop which displayed numbers in succession, 33, 7A, 36, 66 over and over again. I tried various recommended things from the netz, without success.

I was fed up and put in the old CPU,... voila the thing booted right up. I said to myself "great, now I have a chance to do yet another BIOS update, which i did. This time to 5.94.

Then I proceeded to reinstall the new CPU again. The thing booted up, or at least got farther than before, displaying some new LED codes. I clear CMOS, remove all other drives but my Optane 900P PCIe. It booted into BIOS but now the LED would display AA on it, which I tracked down to mean "System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode". Supposedly this must be turned on in BIOS, and I have yet to find this setting.

It does not boot into Windows,... the loading circle would just spin around for an hour. Supposedly, when changing APIC (disable/enable) in BIOS, one HAS to reinstall Windows.

When I remove PCIe drive, the darn thing has no issues I can see. I tried different PCIe slots, set it in BIOS to 16x,... 8x, 8x,.. I don't get it. Works like a charm with the old CPU.

Today I am updating to a 5.95 BIOS that just came out, and reinstalling windows from 1909 ISO (Rufus made USB stick), where I will try loading Intel Optane 900P drivers at boot before installation.

Has anyone else had a similar issue?


----------



## garych

@*RobJoy* Luckily, I had no problems installing my 3600, after I RMA'd my old 1700 and board was left sitting with 5.64 UEFI on it.
Would be a huge pain in the ass if the processor wouldn't boot right away with no backup plan xD
Maybe try removing the old chipset drivers from your current Windows installation.
I did the clean Windows install anyway after installing the new CPU, even though it would boot to Windows, just to avoid issues.


----------



## garych

The main thing I hate about UEFI updates is that my Equalizer APO config resets :/
At least Afterburner keeps its settings.


----------



## polkfan

RobJoy said:


> Sigh,.. I installed the new 3900X I just got, and nothing but problems.
> 
> On my previous CPU (1600X) I updated motherboard directly from 5.60 --> 5.93, I updated Windows to 1909, shut down and installed new power supply, CPU and AIO.
> 
> The thing would not boot, and it would be in some constant BOOT loop which displayed numbers in succession, 33, 7A, 36, 66 over and over again. I tried various recommended things from the netz, without success.
> 
> I was fed up and put in the old CPU,... voila the thing booted right up. I said to myself "great, now I have a chance to do yet another BIOS update, which i did. This time to 5.94.
> 
> Then I proceeded to reinstall the new CPU again. The thing booted up, or at least got farther than before, displaying some new LED codes. I clear CMOS, remove all other drives but my Optane 900P PCIe. It booted into BIOS but now the LED would display AA on it, which I tracked down to mean "System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode". Supposedly this must be turned on in BIOS, and I have yet to find this setting.
> 
> It does not boot into Windows,... the loading circle would just spin around for an hour. Supposedly, when changing APIC (disable/enable) in BIOS, one HAS to reinstall Windows.
> 
> When I remove PCIe drive, the darn thing has no issues I can see. I tried different PCIe slots, set it in BIOS to 16x,... 8x, 8x,.. I don't get it. Works like a charm with the old CPU.
> 
> Today I am updating to a 5.95 BIOS that just came out, and reinstalling windows from 1909 ISO (Rufus made USB stick), where I will try loading Intel Optane 900P drivers at boot before installation.
> 
> Has anyone else had a similar issue?


OK try changing your memory to different slots my board for example had to do this!


----------



## Art385

RobJoy said:


> Sigh,.. I installed the new 3900X I just got, and nothing but problems.
> 
> On my previous CPU (1600X) I updated motherboard directly from 5.60 --> 5.93, I updated Windows to 1909, shut down and installed new power supply, CPU and AIO.
> 
> The thing would not boot, and it would be in some constant BOOT loop which displayed numbers in succession, 33, 7A, 36, 66 over and over again. I tried various recommended things from the netz, without success.
> 
> I was fed up and put in the old CPU,... voila the thing booted right up. I said to myself "great, now I have a chance to do yet another BIOS update, which i did. This time to 5.94.
> 
> Then I proceeded to reinstall the new CPU again. The thing booted up, or at least got farther than before, displaying some new LED codes. I clear CMOS, remove all other drives but my Optane 900P PCIe. It booted into BIOS but now the LED would display AA on it, which I tracked down to mean "System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode". Supposedly this must be turned on in BIOS, and I have yet to find this setting.
> 
> It does not boot into Windows,... the loading circle would just spin around for an hour. Supposedly, when changing APIC (disable/enable) in BIOS, one HAS to reinstall Windows.
> 
> When I remove PCIe drive, the darn thing has no issues I can see. I tried different PCIe slots, set it in BIOS to 16x,... 8x, 8x,.. I don't get it. Works like a charm with the old CPU.
> 
> Today I am updating to a 5.95 BIOS that just came out, and reinstalling windows from 1909 ISO (Rufus made USB stick), where I will try loading Intel Optane 900P drivers at boot before installation.
> 
> Has anyone else had a similar issue?


It looks similar to my problem with Xonar STXII or rather plx that it uses. You can enable PCI-e ARI it should boot with this. After 2 weeks i give up and removed Xonar from system because 9/10 it works ok but sometimes booting to windows will just hang or it will boot to desktop but mouse is not responding for like 10 minutes and after that it works normal. 
For me also works using only one nvme drive but that is not an option. If you think about changing board just don't X370/x470 Taichi is the one that works best with problematic cards other boards will give you bsod when you will try to initialize card. On 2600 and 1600x it worked just fine.


----------



## polkfan

4.2Ghz OC results 
GeekBench 5 ST/1282 MT/10141
https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/598462

R20 and R15 as well as my new lowest latency of just 65 instead of 68 or so at stock.

Going to try 4225mhz tomorrow basically close to margin of error but now my temps are way more constant then at stock or PBO during normal usage and I have a locked speed of 4.2Ghz. 

Plan on using the safe profile on dram calc instead of fast and trying to increase the fabric clock. If I can just come a little closer to my ST score as i do with stock then i'm probably done with Precision boost.


----------



## RobJoy

polkfan said:


> OK try changing your memory to different slots my board for example had to do this!


I tried taking out memory, and putting just one in, and it had no influence.
Besides, the FlareX 320014CL kit I have was never overclocked and performs very well when I used the old CPU.


----------



## RobJoy

Art385 said:


> It looks similar to my problem with Xonar STXII or rather plx that it uses. You can enable PCI-e ARI it should boot with this. After 2 weeks i give up and removed Xonar from system because 9/10 it works ok but sometimes booting to windows will just hang or it will boot to desktop but mouse is not responding for like 10 minutes and after that it works normal.
> For me also works using only one nvme drive but that is not an option. If you think about changing board just don't X370/x470 Taichi is the one that works best with problematic cards other boards will give you bsod when you will try to initialize card. On 2600 and 1600x it worked just fine.


I believe the issue is in the PCIe 4.0 code and wrong detection of the PCIe devices.
So it is BIOS related.
It reads the code from the CPU and it knows it supports all this new stuff, which is the default for it.
Does not seem to detect it is on the OLD board. 
BTW can you post a screenshot where ARI support is to be enabled?


----------



## garych

Interesting things happen in this UEFI.
I see the Cinebench R15 Single Core run to be juggled between my best 2 cores, I have all cores unparked and no special affinity set.
I now started to realize that juggling between cores is inevitable solution for Zen 2 when its sitting at top speed on a single core with lots of current being dumped in that core. I guess it's to prevent the degradation, just like it doesn't allow all-core load to boost above 1.325 on high current loads, it doesn't allow one core to be constantly juiced with high current and reallocates the load to the next core.










Also a weird quirk that I noticed is the fan tuning page does some weird stuff.
For example, the switch from PWM to DC mode for my 3-pin fan didn't work right away until I set it back to PWM, applied, reboot, and set to DC again.
When I was manually adjusting values for one of the fans, that DC fan from before randomly spun up to 100%.


----------



## garych

@*polkfan* the juggling between cores that I mentioned in the post above, or rather the lack of it because of your all core OC, is probably why your latency is lower now.


----------



## garych

I think scheduling is actually fixed in 5.95 UEFI 
This is from playing GTA V for a bit, marked cores as rated in Windows 10 event viewer.
1-2 have all of their threads being utilized intensively and ~equally.
The rest of the cores have their first thread loaded much more than the other.










Gonna set affinity to every other thread and see how it behaves.

Yep, setting affinity only confirms that.


----------



## thomasck

That's tempting @garych.. I was sure in not trying 5.95 out [emoji16]

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Art385

RobJoy said:


> I believe the issue is in the PCIe 4.0 code and wrong detection of the PCIe devices.
> So it is BIOS related.
> It reads the code from the CPU and it knows it supports all this new stuff, which is the default for it.
> Does not seem to detect it is on the OLD board.
> BTW can you post a screenshot where ARI support is to be enabled?


It could be, but I think it's more bios + windows + drivers related  people not on taichi was getting problems after april update and some never could boot to windows with card drivers installed. On integrated sound card if you are unlucky you can also get cracks and pops + bsod though on older drivers. More to say on asus drivers with ARI I could use PC just fine if it booted but with Unidrivers well windows hangs on loading and there is nothing you could do other then remove card, clean drivers and go back to stock drivers. 
Now 5.95 is out and Windows 1909 is [email protected] update so I will try again though I've lost hope on last weekend


----------



## thomasck

Tried 5.95 for around an our and could not boot with anything above 3200. Tried upping vggp and vddg from both menus but did not work, were stuck at 0.90 and 0.95.

My concern in using 5.93 is the high voltage of vddp vddg and soc.


----------



## Art385

So voltage for vddg and vddp don't work like with 5.94 will pass then. On 5.93 at least we can set voltages to whatever we want.


----------



## thomasck

Art385 said:


> So voltage for vddg and vddp don't work like with 5.94 will pass then. On 5.93 at least we can set voltages to whatever we want.


Do we? I remember trying to lower vddp and vddg and it did not work. Gonna try again.

Edit

This is weird, I was SURE I've tried to lower vddp vggd before on 5.93 and it did not work. 

Just set both to 1V and called a day, everything is working for me with this bios.


----------



## Art385

On 5.91 did partially work but under amd pbs menu you needed to turn on vddcr full scale and enter a number 0 is vddp/vddg - 1v/1v 100 also 1/1v. For some time I thought I can actually set voltage for vddg/vddp on first page of 5.91 uefi because I was aiming for 1/1v and entered this values. Latter on when I was doing some testing I discovered that voltage setting didn't work and voltage is set by number under pbs menu. Sadly on the numbers that worked for 5.91 was not on 5.94.
I've always ended with 0.9/0.7 or 1.0/0.7 or 1.1/0.7 so I gave up and reflash 5.93.


----------



## garych

I'm not sure if Ryzen Master is lying or not.
I have VDDP and VDDG set to 900mV and 950mV respectively in AMD CBS, but I'm pretty sure they were like that automatically when I set my FCLK to 1800.


----------



## polkfan

4.2ghz locked playing deus ex my CPU isn't even hitting 45C lol, sorry guys i think i'll be keeping this on an all core OC


----------



## thomasck

garych said:


> I'm not sure if Ryzen Master is lying or not.
> I have VDDP and VDDG set to 900mV and 950mV respectively in AMD CBS, but I'm pretty sure they were like that automatically when I set my FCLK to 1800.


Besides SoC (which disappeared from RM) I had those voltages as same as you by default when using 5.95.


----------



## m4fox90

Hmm I wonder when we're going to get the ABBA BIOS. I get that X370 is last in the chute but haven't the other manufacturers had it out for a while?


----------



## polkfan

m4fox90 said:


> Hmm I wonder when we're going to get the ABBA BIOS. I get that X370 is last in the chute but haven't the other manufacturers had it out for a while?


???

Never they skipped it for 1.0.0.4.

5.95 is out and you can find it here 

https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1573835760&sw=


----------



## polkfan

Guys want to know why PBO is not covered under warranty! With PBO off i get 3925mhz under load and only 1.268V HUGE drop in voltage in fact 8% drop in voltage(2.6% less all core frequency on load) and its now 100% safe according to FIT 

Look below this is during a encode to H.265 12bit


With 5.95 everything is still messing up lol with auto voltage and as you guys said its harder to up the voltage on CLDO VDDG which is stuck at a low 0.6996V, who knows increasing this value does not always mean= higher OC on memory and for darn sure at least on air or water cooling its not going to increase your OC or PBO. Also temps are higher again under load vs a manual OC on load and obviously during normal usage


After some testing i'll see if EDC using PBO is fixed but i doubt it(edit not fixed)


Manual OC now at 4200mhz


----------



## Tapper

Art385 said:


> On 5.91 did partially work but under amd pbs menu you needed to turn on vddcr full scale and enter a number 0 is vddp/vddg - 1v/1v 100 also 1/1v. For some time I thought I can actually set voltage for vddg/vddp on first page of 5.91 uefi because I was aiming for 1/1v and entered this values. Latter on when I was doing some testing I discovered that voltage setting didn't work and voltage is set by number under pbs menu. Sadly on the numbers that worked for 5.91 was not on 5.94.
> I've always ended with 0.9/0.7 or 1.0/0.7 or 1.1/0.7 so I gave up and reflash 5.93.


Hi I'm still on the 5.80 bios with manually sett pbo, should i sett vddp (0.920 currently on auto) to 1v? If so why, the vddg i have never touched and im not even sure where to find it. What is the reason to aim for 1 v 1v on both settings?
Im not trying to be smart here, im genuinely interested.

I think I'm doing really well, with manually set pbo im getting:
5080 multi in cb 20
511 single in cb 20 
And i have a substained 4200MHz all core boost in about half cb 20 (up until 74C) and 4200-4175 mixed, throughout the rest of the cb 20 test.
4200-4300MHz in games.

I have the 3700x and ram at 3800MHz 1,1 fclk stable, but purely for benchmarks, and 3733 MHz 1,1 24/7

https://i.imgur.com/mPdWLr2.png
https://imgur.com/DnRZERv


----------



## polkfan

Tapper said:


> Hi I'm still on the 5.80 bios with manually sett pbo, should i sett vddp (0.920 currently on auto) to 1v? If so why, the vddg i have never touched and im not even sure where to find it. What is the reason to aim for 1 v 1v on both settings?
> Im not trying to be smart here, im genuinely interested.
> 
> I think I'm doing really well, with manually set pbo im getting:
> 5080 multi in cb 20
> 506 single in cb 20
> And i have a substained 4200MHz all core boost in about half cb 20 (up until 74C) and 4200-4175 mixed, throughout the rest of the cb 20 test.
> 4200-4300MHz in games.
> 
> I have the 3700x and ram at 3800MHz 1,1 fclk stable, but purely for benchmarks, and 3733 MHz 1,1 24/7
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/mPdWLr2.png


Ah we get the 4.4ghz fixed but we lose are great all core turbo with 1.0.0.4 mainly cause EDC is now limiting the turbo!


----------



## Tapper

polkfan said:


> Ah we get the 4.4ghz fixed but we lose are great all core turbo with 1.0.0.4 mainly cause EDC is now limiting the turbo!


Ok that's a shame. But is there any reason for me to switch to 1v 1v on vddg and vddp? My cb 20 single was 511 by the way, i run a test just now and uploaded the result to my first post.


----------



## polkfan

Tapper said:


> Ok that's a shame. But is there any reason for me to switch to 1v 1v on vddg and vddp? My cb 20 single was 511 by the way, i run a test just now and uploaded the result to my first post.


Nope if anything that is one heck of a score i have been aiming for that on 1.0.0.4 and sure i get it but that is with my CPU actually hitting 4425-4400 on a few cores! On 5.8 the most i could get was 4375mhz


Perhaps give 1usmus power plan a try if might give you a few more points in ST


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Guys want to know why PBO is not covered under warranty! With PBO off i get 3925mhz under load and only 1.268V HUGE drop in voltage in fact 8% drop in voltage(2.6% less all core frequency on load) and its now 100% safe according to FIT
> 
> Look below this is during a encode to H.265 12bit


 My 3600 is sitting at 4050-4075 MHz during h.265 encode with voltage between 1.312 and 1.344 Max. And as I understand, this is not even a highest current load compared to P95, so not really concerned with voltage going over 1.325V sometimes.
The temperature is going up and down between 65 and 71 C during that.
But I'm also using a negative offset + LLC5, so maybe that's why.


----------



## garych

@polkfan how does the P95 do thermally and stability wise, when you run it at your 4.2GHz OC?


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> @polkfan how does the P95 do thermally and stability wise, when you run it at your 4.2GHz OC?


Only had 4 hours to test so far but its staying at 82C which is 5-7C less then PBO


Also in like all modern games that use more then 2 cores I get a few more FPS but that's not why I did this haha. 

I wouldn't advise anyone with a 3950x or 3900x to do this as they have 4650mhz turbo's and they can only get 4.3ghz-4.4 on all cores but my 3700x just refuses to hit anything higher then 4425mhz anyways and that is so rare it doesn't really matter in anything useful. 

With PBO under load i see dips to even 3950mhz in ryzen master at times which is nuts and 300mhz less then what i got with a quick OC. 

Ryzen 3600 owners I would highly recommend overclocking all the cores. Plus temps with a fan profile are so much easier to manage and general usage feels more snappy. 

Power consumption went up 30 watts on load according to my Kill a watt meter and it uses around 10 watts more on idle. Note this is from a stock 3700X not when under PBO.


----------



## Tapper

polkfan said:


> Tapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that's a shame. But is there any reason for me to switch to 1v 1v on vddg and vddp? My cb 20 single was 511 by the way, i run a test just now and uploaded the result to my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope if anything that is one heck of a score i have been aiming for that on 1.0.0.4 and sure i get it but that is with my CPU actually hitting 4425-4400 on a few cores! On 5.8 the most i could get was 4375mhz
> 
> 
> Perhaps give 1usmus power plan a try if might give you a few more points in ST
Click to expand...

Im on ryzen balanced actually, the 1usmus pp gave me tons of cpu errors in aida64 all system stress test, im not sure if its the plan or the changes in bios that came with it but resetting he's bios settings and using ryzen balanced made the errors go away.


----------



## garych

Tapper said:


> Im on ryzen balanced actually, the 1usmus pp gave me tons of cpu errors in aida64 all system stress test, im not sure if its the plan or the changes in bios that came with it but resetting he's bios settings and using ryzen balanced made the errors go away.


That's definitely not power plan that's giving you those errors, something is unstable.


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Only had 4 hours to test so far but its staying at 82C which is 5-7C less then PBO
> 
> 
> Also in like all modern games that use more then 2 cores I get a few more FPS but that's not why I did this haha.
> 
> I wouldn't advise anyone with a 3950x or 3900x to do this as they have 4650mhz turbo's and they can only get 4.3ghz-4.4 on all cores but my 3700x just refuses to hit anything higher then 4425mhz anyways and that is so rare it doesn't really matter in anything useful.
> 
> With PBO under load i see dips to even 3950mhz in ryzen master at times which is nuts and 300mhz less then what i got with a quick OC.
> 
> Ryzen 3600 owners I would highly recommend overclocking all the cores. Plus temps with a fan profile are so much easier to manage and general usage feels more snappy.
> 
> Power consumption went up 30 watts on load according to my Kill a watt meter and it uses around 10 watts more on idle. Note this is from a stock 3700X not when under PBO.


 I can't do 4.2 with it drooping to 1.325 in P95, it just reboots the computer.
During games it would sit between 4.125-4.2 with what I have set right now.


----------



## Tapper

garych said:


> Tapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im on ryzen balanced actually, the 1usmus pp gave me tons of cpu errors in aida64 all system stress test, im not sure if its the plan or the changes in bios that came with it but resetting he's bios settings and using ryzen balanced made the errors go away.
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely not power plan that's giving you those errors, something is unstable.
Click to expand...

Maybe it has to do with me being on 5.8
My system is perfectly stable memtest86 800%, memtest 5 and windows memtest in bios no errors and that is at 3800MHz 1.1. im running at 3733MHz 24/7.
I can run aida64 all system stress for 2 hours without 1usmus pp with zero errors but only for 10 minutes before errors with the plan changes in bios. Something tells me that the bios changes are the culprit.

I don't have any crashes in games or other apps beside the rdr 2 witch is a buginfested and crashing nightmare for tons of systems.


----------



## garych

Tapper said:


> Maybe it has to do with me being on 5.8
> My system is perfectly stable memtest86 800%, memtest 5 and windows memtest in bios no errors and that is at 3800MHz 1.1. im running at 3733MHz 24/7.
> I can run aida64 all system stress for 2 hours without 1usmus pp with zero errors but only for 10 minutes before errors with the plan changes in bios. Something tells me that the bios changes are the culprit.
> 
> I don't have any crashes in games or other apps beside the rdr 2 witch is a buginfested and crashing nightmare for tons of systems.


Try P95 with Small FFTs and see if your PC reboots or working threads start to crash.


----------



## garych

@polkfan I decided to go full stock on cores with -.075 offset and LLC5. P95 is jumping between 1.26-1.29 V @ 3.95GHz 75C, games are @ 4.1-4.125Ghz with 1.29-1.306 V.
I would need a P95 steady 1.3V for even 4.1 all-core, that means that if I don't want bad transients for load, I will need to set Vcore to something like 1.3625 V with L3-L4 LLC.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> @polkfan I decided to go full stock on cores with -.075 offset and LLC5. P95 is jumping between 1.26-1.29 V @ 3.95GHz 75C, games are @ 4.1-4.125Ghz with 1.29-1.306 V.
> I would need a P95 steady 1.3V for even 4.1 all-core, that means that if I don't want bad transients for load, I will need to set Vcore to something like 1.3625 V with L3-L4 LLC.


Yeah I would advise with keeping that setup for sure the days of an all core overclock are numbered and Intel will have the same issue as it comes down to simply electromigration. 


Once PBO is fixed I will easily go back to default heck might anyways I just wanted to test things but i sure do love my predictable temps on an all core OC haha. 

With the 3950X out and basically being reviewed as king I think Intel will probably start using their own duct tape soon and start making chiplets


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> I think scheduling is actually fixed in 5.95 UEFI
> This is from playing GTA V for a bit, marked cores as rated in Windows 10 event viewer.
> 1-2 have all of their threads being utilized intensively and ~equally.
> The rest of the cores have their first thread loaded much more than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna set affinity to every other thread and see how it behaves.
> 
> Yep, setting affinity only confirms that.


Decided to give it a nice try and yeah W10 is now always putting lighter threads on my fastest cores so it finally works!

Here is SuperPi running my chip beats a 3900X from techpowerup


----------



## eXteR

I'm using - 0.0625v, LLC5, PBO Auto, Scalar 10x.

Getting 4150-4175 on Cinebench R20 and 1.25v, 5050 multi and 510 single. 62° max

Gaming is bouncing between 4325-4350 and 55-60°

Scalar 5x is a little more agresivo on voltage but same results.


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Yeah I would advise with keeping that setup for sure the days of an all core overclock are numbered and Intel will have the same issue as it comes down to simply electromigration.
> 
> 
> Once PBO is fixed I will easily go back to default heck might anyways I just wanted to test things but i sure do love my predictable temps on an all core OC haha.
> 
> With the 3950X out and basically being reviewed as king I think Intel will probably start using their own duct tape soon and start making chiplets


I've set the offset even lower now, to -0.08something, but with LLC4. Getting just a bit worse results in 3669 (with no PBO Scalar or AutoOC) instead of 3700 (with Scalar 5x and +100-200 OC) in R20, but the temps never go above 65C. Only in P95 they get to 75C, but before, w/ PBO and AutoOC, it would hit the 88W limit all the time, now it's just 85W Max.

I now think that Single Core and All-Core results don't actually matter for gaming with these processors, as Single Core results are only relevant when your game uses just one core, and, since when the game uses multiple cores it won't load them to the limit (thermal or performance), CPU will always sit at higher clocks than in CB or whatever benchmark. It's better to take care of thermals and memory now than any the other things imo.


----------



## polkfan

It's driving me nuts why can't we change VDDP or VDDG voltage whats the point of having the options in their if they do nothing? 

Sure if i could lower my SOC voltage to something lower temps would drop

Edit found SOC we have 3 diffrent options in the bios for this lol hard to find if anyone at all can find out how to change VDDP or VDDG on 5.95 that would be great I almost have my PBO back to 4150 under load again and i have 4425mhz on one core more often too. 


Note if you can increase your voltage headroom for Core VID i noticed single core loads hit their max more often

Once you change SOC voltage it lets you set the CLDO VDDP voltage but not the CLDO VDDG voltage which is still stuck at a low 0.6996


As I thought lowering other voltages allows me to get higher all core turbo went from a low 3950 to 4115 by tweaking things a bit.


----------



## garych

Really interesting to observe the Effective clock in HWiNFO64.
In P95 all cores are sitting @ 3.95 MHz pretty much all the time, and effective clock for all but the weakest core is hovering @ 3.93-3.935 MHz, the weakest is doing ~3.880 MHz Effective.


----------



## garych

Nevermind what I said before about not using PBO.
After reading @*eXteR* 's post I decided to set scalar to 10x + 25MHz.
Offset -0.0875 V + LLC3.
Now, in GTA V on a 120Hz monitor with VSync On I get 4.175-4.2 MHz and temps between 45-55C with rare spikes to 60C. And as I have my fan curve set to fixed until 60C, I notice when it hits 60C, probably need to shift my fan curve a bit to the left now, since CPU runs cooler.
Oh, and results from CB, temps not exceeding 65C.


----------



## polkfan

Happy with my new PBO+voltage tweaks results!! 

4050mhz-4075mhz Cinebench R20
4375-4425mhz in single threaded load in Super Pi 8min ST test
4075mhz to 4100mhz Wprime 


With these tweaks and the new W10 update and this new bios a few of my cores are always at 4375-4425mhz in ST tasks.


----------



## Tapper

garych said:


> Try P95 with Small FFTs and see if your PC reboots or working threads start to crash.


I dont know for how long you wanted me to run but i let it run for 1 hour plus as you can see on hwinfo at the bottom,temps did not go that high and i had no errors (pbo manual is on).
https://imgur.com/h3wNCdo


----------



## garych

Tapper said:


> I dont know for how long you wanted me to run but i let it run for 1 hour plus as you can see on hwinfo at the bottom,temps did not go that high and i had no errors (pbo manual is on).
> https://imgur.com/h3wNCdo


I guess it's just an old 5.80 UEFI that doesn't have the latest fixes. But it certainly can't be windows power profile.


----------



## garych

Went all the way down to -0.1 V offset, LLC3.


----------



## Tapper

garych said:


> I guess it's just an old 5.80 UEFI that doesn't have the latest fixes. But it certainly can't be windows power profile.


No, its ryzen balanced and windows 1909. Im doing really good with my manual pbo, everywhere i look, very few bets my scores, sometimes i think people are to fast in getting the latest bios.


----------



## garych

Tapper said:


> No, its ryzen balanced and windows 1909. Im doing really good with my manual pbo, everywhere i look, very few bets my scores, sometimes i think people are to fast in getting the latest bios.


your scores being good doesn't mean that errors in stress test are not from overclock


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> Went all the way down to -0.1 V offset, LLC3.


I wouldn't do any type of offset, I personally just manually set all my voltages i mean every single one! This brought my temps down as some things where set way to high which was wasting TDP and heat. I'm confident that in the coming months when EDC gets fixed in the bios that my all core turbo will even come closer to the manually max speed I could get manually while keeping a safe 1.325V. 

My chip isn't the worst binned chip i noticed and i do have bad luck with Amd at least in these past 15 years or so I only got lucky with 2 chips from them(Phenom II X6, Athlon II X4). 

Issue is heat and die area my chip is encoding and benchmark stable at 1.4V 4.3Ghz but i want my little chip to last haha. To get that extra 100mhz it takes almost .1V one would have to be mad to do such a thing. 


My chip however HATES a offset so let me tell you guys what i did to trick the thing. 


Increase LLC to level 3 this will give VID more voltage to play with and it will turbo more during single core loads over this!!! However don't go to far as temps will rise during all core loads meaning that score could go down i settled on LLC 3. 
Second use 1X scaler anything higher is nonsense with LLC 3 you will already be giving this chip voltage of up to 1.48V during single core loads, the Scaler will hurt single core loads believe me. 

Make sure you set all voltages for SOC at default use the lowest SOC+VDDG+VDDP voltage that you can which is stable. 

Then I highly to this day recommend 1usmus power plan! I notice it keeps lighter loads on just one CCX and puts the other to sleep which not only lowers latency it also improves frequency on 4 core loads or less. Finally take a look at my evil little chip with all my tweaks, i'm not even kidding its always hitting 4375+ now(note that picture is only 5min of basic usage and it already hit 4425 on 3 cores) before it was lucky to go above 4325mhz for a few ms. 

One other major thing 200mhz Auto OC sucks don't use it! Use the maximum value that your CPU actually goes up by for example mine is only 25mhz so I use that! If i picked 100mhz on the Auto OC my ST loads wouldn't even hit 4.4 that often not sure why its like this I will ask 1usmus.


Last thing it was nice overclocking my chip as now i have way more respect for precision boost and PBO as it does get 100mhz close to the max i could do but it sadly does this with more voltage under load 1.344V-1.368V with LLC set to Auto. 

We are told 1.47V ST or light loads or 1.325V under heavy loads like encodes or prime.


----------



## m4fox90

polkfan said:


> ???
> 
> Never they skipped it for 1.0.0.4.
> 
> 5.95 is out and you can find it here
> 
> https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1573835760&sw=


Ah ok, thanks. Are we supposed to run that as a program within Windows? I tried to use the BIOS flash tool and it wasn't picking it up, drive is formatted properly and can pick up the ones from Asrock official site


----------



## polkfan

m4fox90 said:


> Ah ok, thanks. Are we supposed to run that as a program within Windows? I tried to use the BIOS flash tool and it wasn't picking it up, drive is formatted properly and can pick up the ones from Asrock official site


Here I created a zip file of the bios for you just copy it to a flash drive and do it that way 


Gonna come right out and say it NEVER flash your Bios in windows unless you have a dual bios.


----------



## Bluesman

*Geekbench Processor Frequencies Unreal with 5.95*

Just ran Geekbench 5 for my Auto OC settings in bios 5.95. Check out the numerous clock frequecies that were recorded for my 3800x: https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/611448.gb5

I count all but three are over 4500mhz and some over 4530!


----------



## polkfan

Yup i got PBO and my voltages tweaked as much as i can and now i have a solild 4.275ghz-4.375ghz in every game i tried!


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Yup i got PBO and my voltages tweaked as much as i can and now i have a solild 4.275ghz-4.375ghz in every game i tried!


 when I have scalar at Auto(1x), P95 Small FFTs goes over 80C for me, with 10x Scalar it doesn't go over 77 C.
Games run @ 4.15-4.2 GHz.
I bet if I had some better cooling than just "Hyper 212"-ish one, I could get some better results out of my 3600 for sure, seeing what results you get out of 3700X with 360 mm AIO.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> when I have scalar at Auto(1x), P95 Small FFTs goes over 80C for me, with 10x Scalar it doesn't go over 77 C.
> Games run @ 4.15-4.2 GHz.
> I bet if I had some better cooling than just "Hyper 212"-ish one, I could get some better results out of my 3600 for sure, seeing what results you get out of 3700X with 360 mm AIO.


Yeah you would my guess is voltage is to high which is why your chip only hits that temp even as it probably throttles down a bit even though not by a lot. 

Surprised by how binned all of these CPU's are i wonder how they can bin them so well?


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Yeah you would my guess is voltage is to high which is why your chip only hits that temp even as it probably throttles down a bit even though not by a lot.
> 
> Surprised by how binned all of these CPU's are i wonder how they can bin them so well?


Some guy was posting screenshots of his OC on this forum, he gets 4.5GHz+ with 1.38V on R5 3600, 4100+ points in R20.
That's crazy, even considering that he's using a custom loop.
The latest batches are really good it seems.


----------



## m4fox90

polkfan said:


> Here I created a zip file of the bios for you just copy it to a flash drive and do it that way
> 
> 
> Gonna come right out and say it NEVER flash your Bios in windows unless you have a dual bios.


Yeah I figured that wouldn't be a good plan. Thanks for the assist!


----------



## RobJoy

After considerable hurdles, using 3900X on my Taichi X370, I have finally hit stable rock solid performance out of the box on the 5.95 BIOS and am loving it.

Clearly a subjective performance report from my side, but the thing would not even boot for me days prior. 

Now, whatever I throw at it, the CPU chomps it down like a champ.
Coming from 1600X CPU, I really love this beast.

Still have humongous memory latency 71+ on my FlareX CL14 3200 set, and intend to figure it out in the coming days.
But regardless of this, the games performance is stellar so far.


----------



## DragonQ

I wonder if the 3.75 BIOS for X470 Taichi is equivalent to 5.95 for X370 Taichi? They were uploaded within 2 days of each other. Results here regarding 5.95 makes me wanna try 3.75 on my board...


----------



## zhadoom

RobJoy said:


> After considerable hurdles, using 3900X on my Taichi X370, I have finally hit stable rock solid performance out of the box on the 5.95 BIOS and am loving it.
> 
> Clearly a subjective performance report from my side, but the thing would not even boot for me days prior.
> 
> Now, whatever I throw at it, the CPU chomps it down like a champ.
> Coming from 1600X CPU, I really love this beast.
> 
> Still have humongous memory latency 71+ on my FlareX CL14 3200 set, and intend to figure it out in the coming days.
> But regardless of this, the games performance is stellar so far.


Try changing BGS and BGSalt from auto to disabled or enabled ( in my case BGS disabled and BGSalt enabled ). @Veil alert about the extra latency using this parameters in auto.


----------



## RobJoy

zhadoom said:


> Try changing BGS and BGSalt from auto to disabled or enabled ( in my case BGS disabled and BGSalt enabled ). @Veil alert about the extra latency using this parameters in auto.


Thank you for the reply.
But could you explain what those two settings are and where I can enable/disable them in the BIOS?


----------



## zhadoom

RobJoy said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> But could you explain what those two settings are and where I can enable/disable them in the BIOS?


@Veil describes a bug in the last BIOS. Auto setting in the BGS/BGSalt increases latency.

Look at
https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/30892519
https://www.synopsys.com/designware-ip/technical-bulletin/ddr4-bank-groups.html


----------



## polkfan

RobJoy said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> But could you explain what those two settings are and where I can enable/disable them in the BIOS?


Also try to turn off geardown mode and disable powerdownmode. 

I

Try Ryzen calculator and enable custom settings i set memory clear to disable and so on i even do the PMU tweaks


----------



## polkfan

Guys can you make sure your GPU is running in X16 mode during usage my 1080 is stuck at x8


----------



## hesee

Few findings from 5.95 bios on professional gaming:

1) Going over 3566mhz requires setting infinity fabric clock on bios main page. Otherwise system is unbootable. I have both pci-e16x slots in use, card in secondary slot has to be removed inoder to get system booting again. Cmos reset and bios battery removal are not enough.
2) VDDG setting on main page range starts from 1.0v and it doesn't work. Setting in CBS menu (nbio/xfr) works. (according to ryzen master)
3) Cldo has been set in front page and in cbs so i am not sure which is actually working one, but voltage is where i have set it. I set them both when figuring out the vddg voltage and didn't bother to crosscheck if both of them work or only the cbs one.
4) Going to 1800mhz or over in infinity fabric seems to break whole vddg setting. Ryzen master reports voltage as 0.7v and settings doesn't change it anymore.

Otherwise bios has been solid. Ram with 3566mhz clocks is working just fine with 3900x.


----------



## RobJoy

polkfan said:


> Also try to turn off geardown mode and disable powerdownmode.
> 
> I
> 
> Try Ryzen calculator and enable custom settings i set memory clear to disable and so on i even do the PMU tweaks



I DID try Ryzen Calculator, but the effect was marginal to negligible at best. latency fell from 72 to 70.6. I tried the Fast setting.


----------



## RobJoy

Does anyone know if the latest 5.95 BIOS has these settings anywhere?

* CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
* AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
* PPC Adjustment = PState 0

Or is this reserved exclusively for newer boards?


----------



## thomasck

RobJoy said:


> Does anyone know if the latest 5.95 BIOS has these settings anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> * CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
> 
> * AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
> 
> * PPC Adjustment = PState 0
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this reserved exclusively for newer boards?


1st and 3rd yes.. the 2nd was removed since 5.93 IIRC.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobJoy

Not sure why all my cores are stuck at 4Ghz.

https://i.imgur.com/qwx4nQO.png


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Guys can you make sure your GPU is running in X16 mode during usage my 1080 is stuck at x8


 GPU-Z says it's x16 for me. Where do you look for your lanes info?


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> GPU-Z says it's x16 for me. Where do you look for your lanes info?


I look their as well its just so weird. 

Did you guys find out how to change CLDO VDDG voltage? I change it in the bios and it does nothing!


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> I look their as well its just so weird.
> 
> Did you guys find out how to change CLDO VDDG voltage? I change it in the bios and it does nothing!


 Just go to CBS>NBIO>XFR options and set the voltage there.
I never had to set it because it was 900 950 automatically for me, but I just went there and set them to 950 1000 mV and it worked. I'm pretty sure it worked there before as well.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> Just go to CBS>NBIO>XFR options and set the voltage there.
> I never had to set it because it was 900 950 automatically for me, but I just went there and set them to 950 1000 mV and it worked. I'm pretty sure it worked there before as well.


Sadly that does not work for me i even got desperate and listened to someone on reddit who told me to turn off the PC for like 5min to discharge the caps and what not and then try it and nope CLDO VDDG will not move past 0.6996V

Perhaps its just a bad sensor? Let me reinstall the program will update


Seems i'm not the only one 

http://asrock178.rssing.com/chan-74533781/all_p198.html

"Right off the bat, the VDDG reading is weird - any change from within the UEFI results in Ryzen Master displaying 0.6996 V. Memory overclocking seems a bit harder than on 2.11"

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...rock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread-652.html

Yeah more issues with VDDG so its a Ryzen Master issue most likely does anyone know any other tools hwinfo doesn't have that voltage reading.


It's very important to use manual voltage for these components as it does effect your precision boost as lower temps and lower TDP equal higher frequency! Stability when running higher speed kits(3200mhz+) also matter. For example with auto voltage its 1/3 chance my PC will not restart right or hell even turn on right after a cold boot, lets not start with changing something in the bios. 

I noticed after AGESA 1.0.0.4 Amd or Asrock is being WAY more conservative on certain voltages which is causing system instability during restarts or cold boots

As a side note i like CPU-Z graphs!
https://valid.x86.fr/bench/vsxxmn/1

Before the EDC error with 1.0.0.4 I was always getting 5630 or so on the multi core score only thing i can think of is EDC making the score lower. 

My temps are way down under load now by around 15C by just manually tweaking settings and using 1X scalar 

Does anyone else have a 3700X what frequency's do you get under a full load(H.265 encode or R20) now i have 4075-4125mhz keep in mind before i did any tweaks to voltage and left it at stock I was at 3950-4050mhz with PBO!

Wish i could take temps out of the equation, I bet most who set higher PBO settings are probably just getting higher temps which hurt their frequency more then just using X1 scalar.


----------



## ma3uk

You need to set the CLDO VDDG on the OC Tweaker tab to Auto mode, in the AMD CBS -> NBIO menu, the Presence Detect mode parameter to "AND", go to the XFR menu and set the millivolts CLDO VDDG there to the desired value, then everything will work as it should


----------



## polkfan

Thanks Ma3uk but that still shows the same thing i'm guessing its changing but ryzen master is wrong as other users saw it too


Guys get your new power plan for Windows even if you have the latest bios and windows 10 updates!



"I have prepared a new 1usmus Ryzen Universal power profile which should benefit all Windows 10 builds with any BIOS. The main difference from "Ryzen Balanced" is that low-threaded workloads (1–4 threads) will see better CPU utilization. By default, the scheduler is set to "may use best cores"; I've changed that to "must use best cores"." --------1usmus


----------



## Art385

Is RM wrong? The same thing was on 5.91 and 5.94 and IF was not stable past 1800-1833 MHz with [email protected] I'm [email protected] After changing vddcr scale under pbs on 5.91 and seting 1/1v on vddp/vddg I was stable again and RM showed voltage values properly. Sadly this didn't work on 5.94. Can you check if setting vddcr fullscale under amd pbs tab to 100 or 0 will change anything it should give you 1v/1v od vddp/vddg.


----------



## RobJoy

Art385 said:


> Is RM wrong? The same thing was on 5.91 and 5.94 and IF was not stable past 1800-1833 MHz with [email protected] I'm [email protected] After changing vddcr scale under pbs on 5.91 and seting 1/1v on vddp/vddg I was stable again and RM showed voltage values properly. Sadly this didn't work on 5.94. Can you check if setting vddcr fullscale under amd pbs tab to 100 or 0 will change anything it should give you 1v/1v od vddp/vddg.


None of you guys tested 5.95?


----------



## Bluesman

*My Observations on Scaler*



polkfan said:


> My temps are way down under load now by around 15C by just manually tweaking settings and using 1X scalar
> 
> Does anyone else have a 3700X what frequency's do you get under a full load(H.265 encode or R20) now i have 4075-4125mhz keep in mind before i did any tweaks to voltage and left it at stock I was at 3950-4050mhz with PBO!
> 
> Wish i could take temps out of the equation, I bet most who set higher PBO settings are probably just getting higher temps which hurt their frequency more then just using X1 scalar.


My R20 runs only increase about 3C when I move from 1X to 8x which is now my default. I'm running a 3800x with a Corsair 115i Pro AIO.

I have no idea why you get such a high temp increase by changing the scaler. Must be a PBO setting effect. FYI I keep my PBO settings on Auto because of much higher benchmark results, even when tests account for the EDC bug.

My CPUZ results are off the charts with this scaler and PBO settings: https://valid.x86.fr/bench/c9kw09


----------



## PJVol

I dont see any benefits using new power plan, windows still prefer cores #0 and #1 in "lightly threaded" tasks, whereas the best core is #5 (according to RM).


----------



## garych

PJVol said:


> I dont see any benefits using new power plan, windows still prefer cores #0 and #1 in "lightly threaded" tasks, whereas the best core is #5 (according to RM).


It's probably not the best core according to Event Viewer log.
According to RM, the best is 1st core on CCX0, but in Event Viewer the best cores are 1st and 3rd on CCX1 (for me)


----------



## garych

There's probably an issue with CPPC and Prefered Cores when it comes to loads that don't utilize all threads.
I just ran CB R15 with 6 threads, and I get ~5% worse scores with CPPC enabled and the weakest core out of 6 was almost unutilized.


I think that second thread of each core should be advertised to Windows as weaker than the weakest core on the processor, so that load can be spread evenly, without overloading both threads of the most powerful cores before starting to fully utilize one thread of the weakest physical core.

\\6 threaded runs//

1. CPPC ON:










2. CPPC off:










3. Affinity set to first thread of each core (no affected by CPPC on/off):









With CPPC Off results vary by 10-20 points from run to run but still consistently faster than with CPPC On.


----------



## polkfan

RobJoy said:


> None of you guys tested 5.95?


I'm on 5.95 now and the issue persists


----------



## polkfan

I wonder if the all core OC per CCX is limited by your weakest core?

Meaning 1CCX we have 4325mhz core 1, 4375 on the rest of the cores you will still be under a 4325mhz max turbo if all 4 threads are active even under lighter loads.


So with all my tweaks i lost 100 points in R20 vs a ALL core OC of 4.2ghz(This is with the EDC limiter which is always at 100% during loads) to get 4.3 or so i would need like 1.375-1.4V easily. During my games i always see 4250mhz or more even in games like BF5 as long as its not using all the cores at 50% usage it keeps boosting up to 4.325, Amd's precision boost really is the greatest thing to happen to CPU's in a long time and Intel needs to jump on board asap! 

Keep in mind PBO and lower voltages and so on just make precision boost work to it's fullest.


----------



## waitandhope123

PCPartPicker Part List

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 3.7 GHz 8-Core Processor (Purchased For $129.00) 
*CPU Cooler:* Scythe FUMA 2 51.17 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $60.00) 
*Motherboard:* ASRock X470 Taichi ATX AM4 Motherboard (Purchased For $145.96) 
*Memory:* G.Skill Flare X 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3200 Memory (Purchased For $70.00) 
*Memory:* G.Skill Flare X 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3200 Memory (Purchased For $70.00) 
*Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon RX 590 8 GB Red Devil Video Card (Purchased For $199.99) 
*Case:* Fractal Design Define S ATX Mid Tower Case (Purchased For $69.99) 
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic FOCUS Plus Gold 750 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $79.90) 
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit (Purchased For $99.99) 
*Case Fan:* ARCTIC Arctic F14 PWM 77.3 CFM 140 mm Fan (Purchased For $9.99) 
*Case Fan:* ARCTIC Arctic F14 PWM 77.3 CFM 140 mm Fan (Purchased For $9.99) 
*Case Fan:* ARCTIC Arctic F14 PWM 77.3 CFM 140 mm Fan (Purchased For $9.99) 
*Case Fan:* ARCTIC Arctic F14 PWM 77.3 CFM 140 mm Fan (Purchased For $9.99) 
*Monitor:* LG 24MC57HQ-P 23.8" 1920x1080 60 Hz Monitor (Purchased For $125.10) 
*Keyboard:* Thermaltake CHALLENGER PRIME Wired Gaming Keyboard (Purchased For $29.99) 
*Mouse:* Logitech G203 PRODIGY Wired Optical Mouse (Purchased For $27.99) 
*Speakers:* Creative Labs Sound BlasterX Kratos S5 0 nW 2.1 Channel Speakers (Purchased For $134.98) 
*Custom:* Micron M600 256 (Purchased For $49.99)
*Custom:* Transcend TS-RDF5K (Purchased For $17.37)
*Custom:* Micron M60​0 256 (Purchased For $50.00)
*Custom:* Micron M60​0 256 (Purchased For $50.00)
*Custom:* Micron M60​0 256 (Purchased For $50.00)
*Custom:* Intel AX200 (Purchased For $35.00)
*Total:* $1535.21
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2019-11-24 02:35 EST-0500_

RealBench, 1 Hour, 32GB

I mark failure if it reaches 85C and stop. Fuma 2 cannot handle 1.3+ vcore without going above 80C.

4200 - 1.35000 - LLC 3 - Fail
4175 - 1.35000 - LLC 3 - Fail
4150 - 1.35000 - LLC 3 - Fail - 85C
4150 - 1.32500 - LLC 3 - Fail
4100 - 1.32500 - LLC 3 - Fail - 85C
4100 - 1.30000 - LLC 4 - Fail
4075 - 1.30000 - LLC 4 - Pass


----------



## polkfan

1.3V seems a little high for a 4.0ghz OC on the 2700X I would aim for less try 1.2V


----------



## waitandhope123

polkfan said:


> 1.3V seems a little high for a 4.0ghz OC on the 2700X I would aim for less try 1.2V


The 1700 I gave to my sister ran at 1.275 vcore and 3.8ghz forever. I was just testing this one I got at Micro Center and it crashes at 4.1 ghz at 1.3 vcore so I lowered it to 4ghz and it seemed ok for now. I don't think it will be stable with 1.2 but I can try more on the weekend.


----------



## garych

The new universal 1usmus profile seems to work much better than the previous one.
I even went and disabled all PBO, AutoOC and Scalar. Only left the -0.075 offset and LLC3.
Better lows in GTA V so far than previously, and load spreads more evenly on low thread count loads.


----------



## waitandhope123

garych said:


> The new universal 1usmus profile seems to work much better than the previous one.
> I even went and disabled all PBO, AutoOC and Scalar. Only left the -0.075 offset and LLC3.
> Better lows in GTA V so far than previously, and load spreads more evenly on low thread count loads.


Don't know anything about that, I did use offset voltage with the 1700 for awhile. Oddly enough I just ran CineBench and the score at 4ghz was lower than at stock by a little. Guess the boost stuff works though I couldn't see where, to me everything seemed to be clocked at 3.8ghz on boost. Anyways I am running more tests, 1.275 wasn't stable at 4ghz so I raised it to 1.2865 and set it to 4050 ghz its been running for 50 mins in RealBench so far and seems ok. Maybe that's the best I can get, max temp 81c


----------



## garych

waitandhope123 said:


> Don't know anything about that, I did use offset voltage with the 1700 for awhile. Oddly enough I just ran CineBench and the score at 4ghz was lower than at stock by a little. Guess the boost stuff works though I couldn't see where, to me everything seemed to be clocked at 3.8ghz on boost. Anyways I am running more tests, 1.275 wasn't stable at 4ghz so I raised it to 1.2865 and set it to 4050 ghz its been running for 50 mins in RealBench so far and seems ok. Maybe that's the best I can get, max temp 81c


I'm talking about Zen 2 where processors have CPPC2


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> The new universal 1usmus profile seems to work much better than the previous one.
> I even went and disabled all PBO, AutoOC and Scalar. Only left the -0.075 offset and LLC3.
> Better lows in GTA V so far than previously, and load spreads more evenly on low thread count loads.


Agreed i love his new profile!

As a side note for all owners of this board how often do you get USB dropouts? 

I decided to plug my USB externel hard drives to my monitor instead and with its powered hub it works perfect but it only takes a single day for me to get the drive to drop out during a file transfer on this board. 

What could be causing that? Only thing i can think of is the Power Supply Idle control


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Agreed i love his new profile!
> 
> As a side note for all owners of this board how often do you get USB dropouts?
> 
> I decided to plug my USB externel hard drives to my monitor instead and with its powered hub it works perfect but it only takes a single day for me to get the drive to drop out during a file transfer on this board.
> 
> What could be causing that? Only thing i can think of is the Power Supply Idle control


might also be because of this


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> might also be because of this


Thanks for that but sadly I already did that and even went in device manager and disabled any power savings, As a side note did anyone play Simcity the last one and remember how terrible it used to perform well on Zen 2 its great!


Edit I mean man this game used to craw on my 1700 and 4790K! This is crazy perhaps its all my memory bandwidth now? Finally able to hit in the mid 30's my 4790K would have been at 25 FPS or so at a 4.4ghz OC I know as i tested it before with this same GPU. 

I say it again Zen 2 doesn't need to be at 5ghz its ST performance is amazing! 

Now time to play some AOE3 that game uses 2 cores and it loves to use them at high usage at 144FPS!


----------



## RobJoy

Anyone know what could be the reason for Ryzen Master always be showing Frequencies under 4 Ghz at max Cinebench Load?

The CPU in question is 3900X and the BIOS is 5.95.

Using latest 1usmus profile and his BIOS recommendations.


----------



## garych

RobJoy said:


> Anyone know what could be the reason for Ryzen Master always be showing Frequencies under 4 Ghz at max Cinebench Load?
> 
> The CPU in question is 3900X and the BIOS is 5.95.
> 
> Using latest 1usmus profile and his BIOS recommendations.


what does the HWiNFO64 show?


----------



## garych

Does anyone understand what X number out of X/Y mean in the new version of HWiNFO64?
Y is like before, the same value as in Ryzen Master, and I thought the X would be ordered by performance percentage from Event Viewer, but it doesn't look like it is, because my Core 3 and Core 5 have the same top rating for them in Event Viewer.
But otherwise, if we remove the Core 3 value, the order is pretty much fine.


----------



## polkfan

RobJoy said:


> Anyone know what could be the reason for Ryzen Master always be showing Frequencies under 4 Ghz at max Cinebench Load?
> 
> The CPU in question is 3900X and the BIOS is 5.95.
> 
> Using latest 1usmus profile and his BIOS recommendations.


I'm not even 100% sure about the effective clock as it also counts for when its at idle its best to probably only look at the average for that. 

But if you have that in hwinfo


----------



## PJVol

garych said:


> The new universal 1usmus profile seems to work much better than the previous one.
> I even went and disabled all PBO, AutoOC and Scalar. Only left the -0.075 offset and LLC3.
> Better lows in GTA V so far than previously, and load spreads more evenly on low thread count loads.


Seems I was using an old power plan, so downloaded a new universal one and 

decided to follow your way and somehow got pretty close to PB CBR20 score (-.068 offs / llc auto / PBO disabled in both places) : 3740.
Idk m/b my PC was just turned on and not warmed up yet, temp sensors were rather low(considering -7deg behind the window) - 60deg max (hwinfo 6.15-4000), cpuz scores were also among the best.

Also trying to comprehend what "CCX-aware Core Performance Order" is (mb its your 'X'?):thinking:. (2nd below geekbench run)















PS: Some additional reading from Robert Hallock post help clear things a bit.
If i got it right, windows scheduler selects a *pair* of cores with closest max performance within same CCX(for ST/LT loads), which doesn’t necessarily include the best Volt/Freq core (RM).


----------



## polkfan

Well guys it took 4 months to get the scheduler working the way it was supposed to at launch, and I would add for us consumers it took 4 months for the boost issues to be fixed. We still have a broken PBO system but at least for me with the latest AGESA i'm easily able to hit 1833mhz on my infinity fabric, i swear when i first got it i couldn't get it to even boot at anything higher then 1800mhz. 


I always say give 6 months when a major update to a CPU/GPU architecture is done to avoid being a Beta tester, personally its all fun for me as i personally love all the updates it's like a different product with every new AGESA.


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Well guys it took 4 months to get the scheduler working the way it was supposed to at launch, and I would add for us consumers it took 4 months for the boost issues to be fixed. We still have a broken PBO system but at least for me with the latest AGESA i'm easily able to hit 1833mhz on my infinity fabric, i swear when i first got it i couldn't get it to even boot at anything higher then 1800mhz.
> 
> 
> I always say give 6 months when a major update to a CPU/GPU architecture is done to avoid being a Beta tester, personally its all fun for me as i personally love all the updates it's like a different product with every new AGESA.


The silicon is also better now, so new buyers have even better performing chips.


----------



## Vexon

I still have stability issues with my board, it randomly freeze, but not often, once freeze 2 times in 5 minute, then no problem for days(screen freeze, sometime sound loops), i dont know yet what can cause this, prime 95 running fine 1~hour. I tried update the bios to 5.60, still freezing. The 5.60 bios removed the power supply idle current setting, i dont know why. I still testing with this bios. I got this board with 4.80 bios, with that bios after i intalled the win10 my pc continuously crashing(desktop idle/youtube watching). I updated to 5.10 and used it a while, seems like running stable, then it crashed 2 times a few days ago. i turned off C states, PSU Idle Current setting to typical with 5.10bios and seems like stabilized it, but with this 5.60, im not sure, still testing. Does somebody recommend me a good method to stabilize, or bench my system 24/7? I have Ryzen 2600, with G Skill Aegis 3000 CL16 just running cpu stock clolcks, and ram with xmp.


----------



## polkfan

Vexon said:


> I still have stability issues with my board, it randomly freeze, but not often, once freeze 2 times in 5 minute, then no problem for days(screen freeze, sometime sound loops), i dont know yet what can cause this, prime 95 running fine 1~hour. I tried update the bios to 5.60, still freezing. The 5.60 bios removed the power supply idle current setting, i dont know why. I still testing with this bios. I got this board with 4.80 bios, with that bios after i intalled the win10 my pc continuously crashing(desktop idle/youtube watching). I updated to 5.10 and used it a while, seems like running stable, then it crashed 2 times a few days ago. i turned off C states, PSU Idle Current setting to typical with 5.10bios and seems like stabilized it, but with this 5.60, im not sure, still testing. Does somebody recommend me a good method to stabilize, or bench my system 24/7? I have Ryzen 2600, with G Skill Aegis 3000 CL16 just running cpu stock clolcks, and ram with xmp.


"ram with XMP"

That is probably the issue manually set your timings and use Ryzen calculator as a good mindset

XMP= Intel


----------



## RobJoy

As mentioned previously, that my core speeds never go 4k+ on a 3900X CPU running Cinebench, I now provide HWINFO64 log file.
Log file can easily be analyzed using Log analyzer: https://i.imgur.com/XRN6m8q.jpg
Found here: https://www.hwinfo.com/add-ons/

And the log file: https://filebin.net/fpcvhrhnx6z7yh2x/1.CSV?t=qe6et4zl

If anyone can provide some clarity on why this weird behavior is such, I would really appreciate it.

A damn mystery, for sure.

Temperatures and voltages seem normal at first glance. But what do i know?


----------



## thomasck

@Vexon what ram voltage?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

RobJoy said:


> As mentioned previously, that my core speeds never go 4k+ on a 3900X CPU running Cinebench, I now provide HWINFO64 log file.
> Log file can easily be analyzed using Log analyzer: https://i.imgur.com/XRN6m8q.jpg
> Found here: https://www.hwinfo.com/add-ons/
> 
> And the log file: https://filebin.net/fpcvhrhnx6z7yh2x/1.CSV?t=qe6et4zl
> 
> If anyone can provide some clarity on why this weird behavior is such, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> A damn mystery, for sure.
> 
> Temperatures and voltages seem normal at first glance. But what do i know?


Can't you just take a screenshot or something? I doubt anyone is willing to download an app just to analyze your log for you :/


----------



## danisflying

RobJoy said:


> As mentioned previously, that my core speeds never go 4k+ on a 3900X CPU running Cinebench, I now provide HWINFO64 log file.
> Log file can easily be analyzed using Log analyzer: https://i.imgur.com/XRN6m8q.jpg
> Found here: https://www.hwinfo.com/add-ons/
> 
> And the log file: https://filebin.net/fpcvhrhnx6z7yh2x/1.CSV?t=qe6et4zl
> 
> If anyone can provide some clarity on why this weird behavior is such, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> A damn mystery, for sure.
> 
> Temperatures and voltages seem normal at first glance. But what do i know?


To be honest my core speeds max out at 4.04 in cinebench with pretty good cooling (NH-D15, AF14 case fans)
So aslong as you are fairly close it doesn't seem like a problem. What single core results do you get?


----------



## himhk

RobJoy said:


> As mentioned previously, that my core speeds never go 4k+ on a 3900X CPU running Cinebench, I now provide HWINFO64 log file.
> Log file can easily be analyzed using Log analyzer: https://i.imgur.com/XRN6m8q.jpg
> Found here: https://www.hwinfo.com/add-ons/
> 
> And the log file: https://filebin.net/fpcvhrhnx6z7yh2x/1.CSV?t=qe6et4zl
> 
> If anyone can provide some clarity on why this weird behavior is such, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> A damn mystery, for sure.
> 
> Temperatures and voltages seem normal at first glance. But what do i know?


Do you mean all core 4ghz? If so I was on the same boat with you. At last I figure it out that the max speed is limited by cpu temperature. You could lower the vcore and see if there any difference. For me, offset -0.75 with LLC 3 could increase the all core speed 4.075ghz


----------



## thomasck

@RobJoy I've been testing a bunch off LCC + negative offsets under load and the best results for me was LLC 4 with -0.1 offset, 1.264V under load giving me 3187 in cb15 w/ cores at 4.1-4.125.

LLC 3 with -0.1 offset results in 1.280/1.296V and 3220 in cb15 w/ cores at 4.1-4.15.

Try some combinations of LCCs and offsets to see if helps you. Other option is fixed vcore around 1.263v, it will give you better temps, better multicore score but lower singlecore scores.

Edit

Vddp vddg are set to 1V both.

3900x 1867 1:1

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobJoy

danisflying said:


> To be honest my core speeds max out at 4.04 in cinebench with pretty good cooling (NH-D15, AF14 case fans)
> So aslong as you are fairly close it doesn't seem like a problem. What single core results do you get?


Isn't this CPU supose to run 4.2 at the very least, and Max Boost Clock up to 4.6GHz single core?


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> @RobJoy I've been testing a bunch off LCC + negative offsets under load and the best results for me was LLC 4 with -0.1 offset, 1.264V under load giving me 3187 in cb15 w/ cores at 4.1-4.125.
> 
> LLC 3 with -0.1 offset results in 1.280/1.296V and 3220 in cb15 w/ cores at 4.1-4.15.
> 
> Try some combinations of LCCs and offsets to see if helps you. Other option is fixed vcore around 1.263v, it will give you better temps, better multicore score but lower singlecore scores.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Vddp vddg are set to 1V both.
> 
> 3900x 1867 1:1
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


check the effective clock when you run tests, when I set the offset too low with low LLC the p95 in my weakest core will go as low as 3.2ghz effective, despite saying it’s at 3.95 in core clock. Guess that’s a sign of clock stretching. I started decreasing the offset and raised LLC to 3 until p95 started to show effective clock to be just 10-20mhz under the core clock on all cores.


----------



## DragonQ

hesee said:


> Few findings from 5.95 bios on professional gaming:
> 
> 1) Going over 3566mhz requires setting infinity fabric clock on bios main page. Otherwise system is unbootable. I have both pci-e16x slots in use, card in secondary slot has to be removed inoder to get system booting again. Cmos reset and bios battery removal are not enough.
> 2) VDDG setting on main page range starts from 1.0v and it doesn't work. Setting in CBS menu (nbio/xfr) works. (according to ryzen master)
> 3) Cldo has been set in front page and in cbs so i am not sure which is actually working one, but voltage is where i have set it. I set them both when figuring out the vddg voltage and didn't bother to crosscheck if both of them work or only the cbs one.
> 4) Going to 1800mhz or over in infinity fabric seems to break whole vddg setting. Ryzen master reports voltage as 0.7v and settings doesn't change it anymore.
> 
> Otherwise bios has been solid. Ram with 3566mhz clocks is working just fine with 3900x.


Similar observations here when using BIOS 3.75 on X470 Taichi Ultimate:

Infinite spinning logo when trying to restart straight into the BIOS using the ASRock tool.
CLDO_VDDP main page setting overrides AMD CBS setting.
CLDO_VDDG main page setting starts too high so AMD CBS setting has to be used.
FCLK 1800 / MEMCLK 3600 doesn't boot at all, despite manually setting IF on both the main page and in AMD settings.
I've had to drop my IF/RAM to 1766 MHz (3533 MT/s) to get the thing to boot, which is rather annoying. However, Cinebench scores are up 2.0% MT and 4.6% ST despite the drop in IF/RAM speed. Clearly the new AGESA performs better but the BIOS isn't up to scratch yet.


----------



## thomasck

garych said:


> check the effective clock when you run tests, when I set the offset too low with low LLC the p95 in my weakest core will go as low as 3.2ghz effective, despite saying it’s at 3.95 in core clock. Guess that’s a sign of clock stretching. I started decreasing the offset and raised LLC to 3 until p95 started to show effective clock to be just 10-20mhz under the core clock on all cores.


I'll double check that to see if I get to any different consensus.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vexon

I was so stupid... I run my dual rank memory at 3000MHz(I have 2x16GB), thinking it will works fine. Its not. These run 2400MHz with zen+ say by AMD. I tried the dram calculator, a set the ram 2666MHz and use the "safe" preset, but it didn't work, win10 freezes. Any idea why?


----------



## Bluesman

Vexon said:


> I was so stupid... I run my dual rank memory at 3000MHz(I have 2x16GB), thinking it will works fine. Its not. These run 2400MHz with zen+ say by AMD. I tried the dram calculator, a set the ram 2666MHz and use the "safe" preset, but it didn't work, win10 freezes. Any idea why?


I think there is a thread here somewhere on an issue with 2x16GB memory. If I recall, some recommend putting the sticks in A2, B2.

Maybe someone here with this memory can confirm. I think getting them to work is slightly tricky.


----------



## polkfan

Vexon said:


> I was so stupid... I run my dual rank memory at 3000MHz(I have 2x16GB), thinking it will works fine. Its not. These run 2400MHz with zen+ say by AMD. I tried the dram calculator, a set the ram 2666MHz and use the "safe" preset, but it didn't work, win10 freezes. Any idea why?



I'll help if you want! Tweaking memory is just about the main thing we can tweak on this platform.

If it's XMP memory you can run it at higher voltage I run 1.5V all day every day and it can even go a little higher if you want but i highly doubt you need anything higher then 1.45V and some memory doesn't like anything above 1.4V.

Also i see no reason why you where stupid haha. 

As Bluesman said try putting the memory in slots A2 and B2, this is where i put my memory as A1, B1 didn't work so well. 

Then try 1.4V if you have XMP memory and try from their.


Also you are supposed to use the frequency in which you are trying to set the memory your timings are way to tight for that speed with Hynx I see its 3000mhz rated memory so it will work close to that if not more if you give it a little bit of tweaking.


----------



## polkfan

So i lose 150 points in R20 with PBO+Auto OC and all my tweaks vs my same tweaks with an all core OC. Since temps change so much with this CPU when it comes to voltage I know that people going above the safe voltage will probably kill their components. I actually see a future where more people break their equipment over not playing it safe with 7nm and beyond. Then again this is overclock.net so i try my best not to judge. 

Most here will probably have completely new processors in 2-3 years anyways, With rumored Zen 3 having 15% IPC improvements yet again i see us moving towards that. 

Though man I would love that 3950X!


----------



## thomasck

@polkfan yeah, that's normal. You get more points in multicore but you will lose some in single core when fixed clock or when you fix voltage to any value.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

Vexon said:


> I was so stupid... I run my dual rank memory at 3000MHz(I have 2x16GB), thinking it will works fine. Its not. These run 2400MHz with zen+ say by AMD. I tried the dram calculator, a set the ram 2666MHz and use the "safe" preset, but it didn't work, win10 freezes. Any idea why?


Hynix AFR and Dual Rank
May the RAM gods bless you :h34r-smi 

The hardest part on the first two generations 
is the already high required ProcODT and even bigger RTT_PARK
This is about the reason why we struggled these generations with Dual Rank kits
Over ProcODT 60, you are taxing the IMC (memory controller) soo much while i see the calculator recommends you quite some nonsense for 2666 (resistence wise)

You shouldn't need over 53.3 ohm, for even 3200MT/s Dual Rank
But if already anything over 3000 requires you 60 ohm, your chances of getting anything over that are very low
Hynix kits love voltage, i would start with 1.42v up till 3000MT/s
But they also scale differently to memory holes - according to my MFR "research"

If your case airflow allows it - push 1.46v and even go for 1.5v
I've run 1.56v for the cr*ppy MFR kits for several months without any degredation 
But as these are dual rank modules - i would settle them a bit lower, 1.42v is a good start / over 1.45v could but doesn't have to show negative effects (up to ram as @polkfan recommended)
At best read yourself a bit into by hand timing configuration here and here 
Be sure to put the 1usmus_V3 config to 20 cycles for TM5 findable here
* dual CCD 3rd gen users , should focus on the HEDT release of course 

This also will help you 


Spoiler



credits go to CURIOUS from HardwareLuxx








Go always for single decimal tRFC (Zen can use RTC ~ Ryzen Timing checker, for that)
You can get tRFC2 and tRFC4 via the advance tab on the calculator 
** 2666MT/s is actually 2667MT/s
also 3466 = 3467MT/s in reality


----------



## garych

New HWiNFO64 Beta fixes Windows scheduler/Ryzen Master core ranking (the Windows scheduler part)


----------



## RobJoy

I still do not get it why my 3900X never goes above this all core effective:
https://i.imgur.com/Ms5SN8U.jpg

Tried different settings in BIOS, and this seems to be it.

Are these voltages normal? Says 1.2V. Shouldn't it be more?
https://i.imgur.com/Oik2dRF.jpg


Temps and power seem normal to me.
https://i.imgur.com/TQA48C9.jpg

AIDA64 stability test for 25 min shows temps up to 46 stable.
https://i.imgur.com/DdhR9BW.jpg


----------



## thomasck

RobJoy said:


> I still do not get it why my 3900X never goes above this all core effective:
> https://i.imgur.com/Ms5SN8U.jpg
> 
> Tried different settings in BIOS, and this seems to be it.
> 
> Are these voltages normal? Says 1.2V. Shouldn't it be more?
> https://i.imgur.com/Oik2dRF.jpg
> 
> 
> Temps and power seem normal to me.
> https://i.imgur.com/TQA48C9.jpg
> 
> AIDA64 stability test for 25 min shows temps up to 46 stable.
> https://i.imgur.com/DdhR9BW.jpg


I'd say, it's lacking of vcore under load. Check what is the vcore under the tab ASRock X370 Taichi (Nuvoton NCT6779D), not the others. I noticed the Vcore in there matches with the vcore reported by cpuz, which is also a trusted tool. 
Try LLC4 with offset of -0.1 and report back. I'm getting 1.268V under load with this setting. 



Spoiler


----------



## polkfan

RobJoy said:


> I still do not get it why my 3900X never goes above this all core effective:
> https://i.imgur.com/Ms5SN8U.jpg
> 
> Tried different settings in BIOS, and this seems to be it.
> 
> Are these voltages normal? Says 1.2V. Shouldn't it be more?
> https://i.imgur.com/Oik2dRF.jpg
> 
> 
> Temps and power seem normal to me.
> https://i.imgur.com/TQA48C9.jpg
> 
> AIDA64 stability test for 25 min shows temps up to 46 stable.
> https://i.imgur.com/DdhR9BW.jpg


Could be out of juice as EDC is broken in AGESA 1.0.0.4


----------



## polkfan

Like with every launch i knew their would be new drivers!

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370

Come and get them


How on earth did Amd improve inter core latency when each CCX has to talk to the IO die? 

What kind of magic are they pulling in? Lets not forget the rumors about Zen 3, Man their just not standing still! 

Amd is proving that YES we can have big launches every single year!


If i had the money i'd buy the already out of stock 3950x and hell maybe some 3970X's too haha


----------



## garych

nvm


----------



## garych

RobJoy said:


> I still do not get it why my 3900X never goes above this all core effective:
> https://i.imgur.com/Ms5SN8U.jpg


Effective clock being higher is probably just a monitoring delay issue, maybe you need to set the polling time to something higher/lower than current setting.


----------



## RobJoy

polkfan said:


> Could be out of juice as EDC is broken in AGESA 1.0.0.4


Yes I believe this to be the case.

Waiting for the new BIOS that hopefully fixes EDC.

All core 4 Ghz uses 1.135 V as seen when Cinebenching.


----------



## HGooper

I just got my R5 3600 and I was using the TPU 1usmus guide and run CB R20, but for some reason all 6 cores were stuck at 3.9Ghz no matter what, tried all cores oc to 4.1Ghz with 1.3X vcore and it seemed fine. I'm on custom WC so temp shouldn't be an issue here, 5.95 bios version.

I didn't know much about the PBO thing so anyone can tell me what to do next please.

https://imgur.com/a/gY2PEqn


----------



## garych

HGooper said:


> I just got my R5 3600 and I was using the TPU 1usmus guide and run CB R20, but for some reason all 6 cores were stuck at 3.9Ghz no matter what, tried all cores oc to 4.1Ghz with 1.3X vcore and it seemed fine. I'm on custom WC so temp shouldn't be an issue here, 5.95 bios version.
> 
> I didn't know much about the PBO thing so anyone can tell me what to do next please.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/gY2PEqn


what Core and Effective clock does HWiNFO64 show when you run CB? also, temps in HWiNFO64?


----------



## thomasck

RobJoy said:


> Yes I believe this to be the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for the new BIOS that hopefully fixes EDC.
> 
> 
> 
> All core 4 Ghz uses 1.135 V as seen when Cinebenching.


Nothing to do with ECD as the whole thing is broken anyway. Give a try in what I've said. I've just simulated your vcore and I got same cb20 score as you, 68xx. 1.135 under cb load is not enough, you need around 1.25~1.28v to get the scores that most of us are getting with a 3900x, 7200~7300 points. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## HGooper

garych said:


> what Core and Effective clock does HWiNFO64 show when you run CB? also, temps in HWiNFO64?


https://imgur.com/a/gK8IBaZ


----------



## garych

HGooper said:


> https://imgur.com/a/gK8IBaZ


Try using negative voltage offset. I have mine set to -0.0625 currently with LLC3.


----------



## garych

@HGooper Intereseting how your #1 core is on the same CCX with your worst 2 cores and your best pair is set to #1 and #5 ranks.
For some reason, my best pair is not #1 and #3 rank which are on the same CCX, but #2 and #4 instead. hmmm


----------



## RobJoy

polkfan said:


> Could be out of juice as EDC is broken in AGESA 1.0.0.4





thomasck said:


> Nothing to do with ECD as the whole thing is broken anyway. Give a try in what I've said. I've just simulated your vcore and I got same cb20 score as you, 68xx. 1.135 under cb load is not enough, you need around 1.25~1.28v to get the scores that most of us are getting with a 3900x, 7200~7300 points.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I changed the thermal paste, and instead of 46 C I now get 41 C under 100% load, and I get 7108 CB score now.

I have offset to -0.1.


----------



## thomasck

@RobJoy good, better score. But your temperature is off, some reading is not fine, less than 50C is unrealistic, unless you have a very very low room temperature. What's your vcore under load now?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobJoy

thomasck said:


> @RobJoy good, better score. But your temperature is off, some reading is not fine, less than 50C is unrealistic, unless you have a very very low room temperature. What's your vcore under load now?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Room temp is 23-24, paste is Arctic MX-4 (2019), cooler is DEEPCOOL Captain 240 PRO V2 and my volt offset is -0.1.

The temp was from AIDA64 after 25 min burn crunch.

https://i.imgur.com/EVNDlKG.jpg

BTW today I saw brief jumps to 4.435 Ghz when I do benchmarks in games etc.

So i guess some cores are jumping briefly.

But ALL CORE is still sub 4 ghz.


----------



## thomasck

@RobJoy set LLC 3 for the cpu and check. If you don't get higher clocks it's cause the temperature is limiting it. I've tested all this behaviour with the 3900x, but my cooling is a bit generous so I'm getting higher clocks as I stated above. Temperature does influence in this matter.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> @RobJoy good, better score. But your temperature is off, some reading is not fine, less than 50C is unrealistic, unless you have a very very low room temperature. What's your vcore under load now?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


He's just reading the wrong temperature, didn't you get it?
It's the socket temp by motherboard.


----------



## thomasck

garych said:


> He's just reading the wrong temperature, didn't you get it?
> 
> It's the socket temp by motherboard.


Honestly, no I didn't! I didn't even think about it  

All these useless/incorrect sensors are disabled in my hwinfo config since always, so I don't really remember them.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

thomasck said:


> Nothing to do with ECD as the whole thing is broken anyway. Give a try in what I've said. I've just simulated your vcore and I got same cb20 score as you, 68xx. 1.135 under cb load is not enough, you need around 1.25~1.28v to get the scores that most of us are getting with a 3900x, 7200~7300 points.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


PBO is not 100% broken without PBO i get a all core of 3925 or so with it i get 4075-4125mhz depending on temps, with EDC working on previous bios's i got 50mhz or so more on all core. Down below is 2 screen shots one with PBO on and one off, i tried to be in the same area keep in mind Fallout 4 only uses 4C/4T.


----------



## thomasck

@polkfan don't get me wrong but or is working or is broken, partially broken to me is broken. But that's my point of view only. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcchin

polkfan said:


> Like with every launch i knew their would be new drivers!
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370
> 
> Come and get them


Thank you @polkfan

Good news to users of 1st gen Ryzen, I'm still on old 1700x with x370 taichi, uefi is 5.67, CPU all auto, no OC, no advanced setting, finally seeing a lot more 3.9ghz appearing in CPU-Z, like every 5~10 seconds or so. 

In Ryzen Power Plan, the minimum CPU state is changed from 90% down to 5% to save power and saw it dip momentarily as low as 1.9ghz at idle without workload, instead of nearly always 3.4ghz at idle without workload.

In the past it usually boost to 3.5ghz i.e. just 100mhz more than stock, not achieving advertised 3.8ghz. Rarely or nearly never 3.8ghz and 3.9ghz did not appear since long long time ago around 2018 Q1 when bios update was randomly giving good bad good bad update. 

Good luck to marathon users of 1st gen Ryzen........


----------



## RobJoy

garych said:


> He's just reading the wrong temperature, didn't you get it?
> It's the socket temp by motherboard.


AIDA64 has separate temp measurements. One said motherboard, the other CPU, then HDD etc.

So you are saying this CPU temp it is showing is somehow the average temperature?
Which temp should I be watching then?

Doubt millisecond CPU core temp really matters if one shoots to 60+.


----------



## garych

RobJoy said:


> garych said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just reading the wrong temperature, didn't you get it?
> It's the socket temp by motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA64 has separate temp measurements. One said motherboard, the other CPU, then HDD etc.
> 
> So you are saying this CPU temp it is showing is somehow the average temperature?
> Which temp should I be watching then?
> 
> Doubt millisecond CPU core temp really matters if one shoots to 60+.
Click to expand...

Don’t look at aida temperature, it shows the temperature at socket.
Open hwinfo64 and look at tdie temperature in cpu section.
Temperature of your die is what affects throttling and frequency at stock cpu behavior, not the mere 40 C at the socket.


----------



## RobJoy

garych said:


> Don’t look at aida temperature, it shows the temperature at socket.
> Open hwinfo64 and look at tdie temperature in cpu section.
> Temperature of your die is what affects throttling and frequency at stock cpu value, not the mere 40 C at the socket.


Tdie then? Will have a look.

Where can I observe the Tctl and Tcase temperatures then?


----------



## garych

RobJoy said:


> garych said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donâ€™️t look at aida temperature, it shows the temperature at socket.
> Open hwinfo64 and look at tdie temperature in cpu section.
> Temperature of your die is what affects throttling and frequency at stock cpu value, not the mere 40 C at the socket.
> 
> 
> 
> Tdie then? Will have a look.
> 
> Where can I observe the Tctl and Tcase temperatures then?
Click to expand...

 tctl is same as tdie in hwinfo, there’s also per ccd temp


----------



## polkfan

IMPORTANT I fixed the EDC issue!!!


Set EDC to 1 in the bios and boom now i'm getting 4175-4200mhz on all cores!!!

Proof take a look(will edit soon)


----------



## RobJoy

polkfan said:


> IMPORTANT I fixed the EDC issue!!!
> 
> 
> Set EDC to 1 in the bios and boom now i'm getting 4175-4200mhz on all cores!!!
> 
> Proof take a look(will edit soon)



Wow,.. nice if true. 

What are your other settings?

See to top right where it says 1 A. Maybe ASRock went and fcked up their settings again and it is in Amps now lol.

Tried 1 for other settings there (the ones that we have at 5000)?


----------



## polkfan

RobJoy said:


> Wow,.. nice if true.
> 
> What are your other settings?


Benchmarks to prove the frequency uplift isn't artificial! Emailing 1usmus now!

That's the highest score i ever got with just PBO, PBO works perfectly! 


I have everything set to 1000 on PBO except EDC i just thought to myself I would put a 1 to trick the darn AGESA and it worked

Fallout 4 now running 50-75mhz faster!

ST error and overall unstable system with the above settings sadly


----------



## polkfan

Ok finally I have a fix(Down below is proof that the system is still using low voltage on idle)

Disable CPPC, C-state,DF-State, Enable Typical current mode in Power supply idle control, fixes the single core issue, use Windows 10 High Performance mode. Set EDC to 1. 

Without doing the above steps I got BSOD's I will keep testing this and edit this out and make a new post if i get any more errors


 

Edit it crashed oh well guessing it's over all my CPU cores boosting to 4.4 and perhaps my CPU can't handle that. 

Fun to play with though 

Sorry guys


----------



## RobJoy

polkfan said:


> Ok finally I have a fix(Down below is proof that the system is still using low voltage on idle)
> 
> Disable CPPC, C-state,DF-State, Enable Typical current mode in Power supply idle control, fixes the single core issue, use Windows 10 High Performance mode. Set EDC to 1.
> 
> Without doing the above steps I got BSOD's I will keep testing this and edit this out and make a new post if i get any more errors


Amazing. 

Thank you.

Now,.. to find these settings in BIOS......


----------



## Senniha

Hi,taichi fellows.
Can someone confirm if our taichi was tested in PCI 4.0 capability with older BIOS,and if we can settled with a modded BIOS having PCI 4.0 support.


----------



## polkfan

RobJoy said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Now,.. to find these settings in BIOS......


Please revert back to old settings


----------



## RobJoy

polkfan said:


> Please revert back to old settings


What happened?

Sounded too good to be true, TBH.

Perhaps your 90 C thermal limit should be lowered to 80.


----------



## HGooper

garych said:


> Try using negative voltage offset. I have mine set to -0.0625 currently with LLC3.


I tried all the options that I can think of, but still can't even get over 4.2Ghz on any core no matter what. Do I have to alter the PBO option on bios as well? I just leave it on Auto though.


----------



## garych

HGooper said:


> garych said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try using negative voltage offset. I have mine set to -0.0625 currently with LLC3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried all the options that I can think of, but still can't even get over 4.2Ghz on any core no matter what. Do I have to alter the PBO option on bios as well? I just leave it on Auto though.
Click to expand...

You need to enable AutoOC and set max frequency offset to some value so it can go higher than stock 4200mhz boost.


----------



## HGooper

garych said:


> You need to enable AutoOC and set max frequency offset to some value so it can go higher than stock 4200mhz boost.


Are you talking about the Advanced\AMD Overclocking\Precision Boost Overdrive in the BIOS where I need to choose Auto? Well I have already chosen the Auto, there're few options to play with like scalar etc in manual but I don't bother to touch it yet since no idea what're those all about.

Another issue is the LLC. It looks like no matter which level that I've chosen, HWinfo only shows the same voltage. And the different between the voltage that I've set and the fully loaded voltage is pretty huge, something like 0.045v gap. Is it normal?


----------



## polkfan

RobJoy said:


> What happened?
> 
> Sounded too good to be true, TBH.
> 
> Perhaps your 90 C thermal limit should be lowered to 80.


Temps where great actually I think it worked to good and my CPU couldn't sustain the turbo on all cores i mean it was pushing all cores to 4425mhz at times lol.


----------



## Takla

HGooper said:


> Another issue is the LLC. It looks like no matter which level that I've chosen, HWinfo only shows the same voltage. And the different between the voltage that I've set and the fully loaded voltage is pretty huge, something like 0.045v gap. Is it normal?



When using xfr boosting, the CPU automatically compensates for vdroop. So in this case LLC is only useful for a manual overclock.


----------



## HGooper

Takla said:


> When using xfr boosting, the CPU automatically compensates for vdroop. So in this case LLC is only useful for a manual overclock.


I'm using Ryzen Master to do all cores overclocking, should I ignore the LLC on BIOS? I did try to do manual overclocking on BIOS but big vdroop was still here and nothing has changed, maybe I forgot to turn off xfr boosting?


----------



## RobJoy

My temps are 60 C with this:
https://i.imgur.com/HXe80Kq.jpg


----------



## garych

HGooper said:


> garych said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to enable AutoOC and set max frequency offset to some value so it can go higher than stock 4200mhz boost.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the Advanced\AMD Overclocking\Precision Boost Overdrive in the BIOS where I need to choose Auto? Well I have already chosen the Auto, there're few options to play with like scalar etc in manual but I don't bother to touch it yet since no idea what're those all about.
> 
> Another issue is the LLC. It looks like no matter which level that I've chosen, HWinfo only shows the same voltage. And the different between the voltage that I've set and the fully loaded voltage is pretty huge, something like 0.045v gap. Is it normal?
Click to expand...

Please provide hwinfo64 screenshots of whatever voltages you see.
Also you need to increase the max clock in PBO settings, not scalar, to get higher clock. 
And its normal to see higher voltage when you change LLC because its set to the weakest level by default, that’s why you need a negative offset.


----------



## airm

Hello,

I'm going to buy ryzen 3900x with 4x32gb.
Main goal is to use it for rendering, f.e. 10+hrs on 3dsmax + corona.
1. Can x370 taichi handle it?
2. Apps working fine now or still some issues?
3. Does it support Corsair Vengeance LPX, DDR4, 64 GB,3200MHz, CL16 (CMK64GX4M2E3200C16) 2x32gb and double it in future (128gb)?
4. https://www.asrock.com/mb/Memory/4xMatisse-3200-2667.png it means when using all ram slots, it can be set to 2667 max? So dont need to buy faster ram?


----------



## garych

airm said:


> 4. https://www.asrock.com/mb/Memory/4xMatisse-3200-2667.png it means when using all ram slots, it can be set to 2667 max? So dont need to buy faster ram?


It means that anything over 2667 in such configuration will be considered as an overclock and doesn’t necessarily going to be supported, but might work. But I doubt that 128gigs will go over 2667 mhz without problems


----------



## RobJoy

airm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm going to buy ryzen 3900x with 4x32gb.
> Main goal is to use it for rendering, f.e. 10+hrs on 3dsmax + corona.
> 1. Can x370 taichi handle it?
> 2. Apps working fine now or still some issues?
> 3. Does it support Corsair Vengeance LPX, DDR4, 64 GB,3200MHz, CL16 (CMK64GX4M2E3200C16) 2x32gb and double it in future (128gb)?
> 4. https://www.asrock.com/mb/Memory/4xMatisse-3200-2667.png it means when using all ram slots, it can be set to 2667 max? So dont need to buy faster ram?


Get single rank memory. Not sure if CMK64GX4M2E3200C16 is single or dual.
Check before you buy.
And CL16 is kinda high for 3200.


----------



## Takla

HGooper said:


> I'm using Ryzen Master to do all cores overclocking, should I ignore the LLC on BIOS? I did try to do manual overclocking on BIOS but big vdroop was still here and nothing has changed, maybe I forgot to turn off xfr boosting?



Yes. When overclocking in "Manual" mode with Ryzen Master it will still preserve the xfr voltage behavior, that is, compensation for vdroop. So like I said, LLC is pointless in this case, it is better left on Auto.


----------



## garych

RobJoy said:


> Get single rank memory. Not sure if CMK64GX4M2E3200C16 is single or dual.
> Check before you buy.
> And CL16 is kinda high for 3200.


Dude, he wants 128GiB of RAM for the stuff he does, so obviously he needs as much as he can stuff the mobo with over higher frequency.
I don't think there's any single rank sticks with over 8GiB yet, so he would be limited to just 32GiB of RAM total.


----------



## airm

*airm*



RobJoy said:


> Get single rank memory. Not sure if CMK64GX4M2E3200C16 is single or dual.
> Check before you buy.
> And CL16 is kinda high for 3200.


I dont think i have a lot of choices. This ram is double rank. https://pricespy.co.uk/computers-ac...ents/ram-memory/ddr4/64gb-ddr4-2x32gb--cv2528
review: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-vengeance-lpx-ddr4-3000-memory-kit,6262.html
For me the most important think is if mobo supports this ram and stability in long term of time: 10+hrs corona rendering.


----------



## polkfan

Pretty darn sure almost any ram you find will be double rank with that much capacity, 

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-64gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232092


This kit looks nice their isn't a massive difference between 3200mhz vs 3600mhz unless you are running benchmarks you won't even notice.


----------



## HGooper

Takla said:


> Yes. When overclocking in "Manual" mode with Ryzen Master it will still preserve the xfr voltage behavior, that is, compensation for vdroop. So like I said, LLC is pointless in this case, it is better left on Auto.


In other words I should ignore the voltage reading at HWinfo as well?


----------



## fcchin

Senniha said:


> Hi,taichi fellows.
> Can someone confirm if our taichi was tested in PCI 4.0 capability with older BIOS,and if we can settled with a modded BIOS having PCI 4.0 support.


last bios with PCI 4.0 is version 5.67

link https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-578.html#post28066168


----------



## polkfan

So i've been testing EDC settings and its funny at 45 my 3700X max all core turbo drops to 3675mhz but in anything that uses 4 cores or less its at 4350-4375, and with games like Simcity i see clock speeds of 4400mhz at times. Seems like Amd might have pushed all core turbo a bit on these chips to sacrifice a little bit of performance for tasks that don't beg the CPU to +65%


----------



## Vexon

airm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm going to buy ryzen 3900x with 4x32gb.
> Main goal is to use it for rendering, f.e. 10+hrs on 3dsmax + corona.
> 1. Can x370 taichi handle it?
> 2. Apps working fine now or still some issues?
> 3. Does it support Corsair Vengeance LPX, DDR4, 64 GB,3200MHz, CL16 (CMK64GX4M2E3200C16) 2x32gb and double it in future (128gb)?
> 4. https://www.asrock.com/mb/Memory/4xMatisse-3200-2667.png it means when using all ram slots, it can be set to 2667 max? So dont need to buy faster ram?


1. It can.
2. No issues here.
3/4. Yes, dual rank memory i think you dont need 3000+ MHz memory, it will be limited by the cpu memory controller. With 4 dims overclocking is more complicated. Im running my 32GB 3000MHz(2x16GB)dual rank memory at 2933MHz now with no issues. AMD recommend 2400MHz, with Ryzen 2600 It was freezing at 3000Mhz, finally i figured out. Zen+ can only do this much.


----------



## Veii

airm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm going to buy ryzen 3900x with 4x32gb.
> Main goal is to use it for rendering, f.e. 10+hrs on 3dsmax + corona.
> 1. Can x370 taichi handle it?
> 2. Apps working fine now or still some issues?
> 3. Does it support Corsair Vengeance LPX, DDR4, 64 GB,3200MHz, CL16 (CMK64GX4M2E3200C16) 2x32gb and double it in future (128gb)?
> 4. https://www.asrock.com/mb/Memory/4xMatisse-3200-2667.png it means when using all ram slots, it can be set to 2667 max? So dont need to buy faster ram?


1. likely till 3400 | board is t-topology (better for 4dimms) and you can OC dual ranked kits to 3600 (two DIMM)
2. 3rd gen is fine now, just bioses need one more month of updates ~ x570 taichi already runs solid with the new dual BIOS (no bios switch)
3. even first gen ryzen could run [email protected]/s | 2nd gen can run 3400 in 4 dimms | 3rd gen uses same memory controller but with better distance optimisarion = lower resistence for higher taxing RAM kits (dual rank) 
4. it doesnt look like QVL ~ but up to date this report can be for 1st gen or 2nd gen

Overall, you are not architecture limited with up to 3200MT/s kits
You may be facing issues with resistence prediction on this BIOS stil
(RTT_Park, procODT) 
Aside from that, setting it manually correct | Yes it will work, maybe search for 3200 kits too 
When it can work on 1st gen with procODT of 68ohm 
3rd gen should handle this at 48-53ohm instead of 34.3
(The lower, the less you are taxing the IMC = higher MT/s possible)


----------



## fcchin

try 5.67, it's very stable for me, 1700x, good luck.



riot. said:


> CPU: Ryzen 7 1700
> MB: AsRock x370 Taichi
> RAM: F4-3200C16D-16GTZR (tho HWiNFO is saying the memory is F4-3200C14-8GTZR. Is this odd?)
> 
> BIOS: 5.60
> 
> So I updated my BIOS a couple of weeks ago after I was getting some micro stuttering in Destiny 2. The updated BIOS fixed that. Yesterday I decided to overclock the CPU again as the flash wiped it out. I've about given up as of an hour ago. Nothing I try has worked. Start getting errors in OCCT within 5 minutes and Prime95 hasn't liked anything I've tried either.
> 
> My last attempt I just put in a simple 3500Ghz and 1.350v to see if I could overclock anything at all and that crapped out in P95 as well. Can't stress test anything. This is after a defaulted BIOS, so no memory settings or anything else changed. I guess it's the BIOS that's not allowing me any sort of OC? Can I simply flash an older BIOS or are other steps required? Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## fcchin

Still works with Ryzen 1st gen because this bios is "COMBO" which covers all 3 series, see link for details https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...-bios-agesa-ubersicht-28-11-19-a-1228903.html

So do the betas, as stated 1.0.0.4(B)COMBO and whatever future still saying COMBO, we 1st gen can use.

SOME SAY this 1.0.0.4 is unified code for all 3 series, recommended to the most worthwhile update, especially for all those kept waiting for the golden egg......

last night I flashed 5.8, all OK for me anyway.



Bing said:


> Noob question ...
> 
> I've been given this mobo by a friend + 1700 + rams.
> 
> The bios is still at 3.20, and I'm aware the need to flash 3.30 and then proceed to newer one.
> 
> Noob question, for 1700, while staying at official bios, so the highest is at 5.60 as 5.80 stated is not recommend for old one like 1700, cmiiw.
> 
> TIA


----------



## fcchin

Zendal said:


> - Turning off CSM is making me bootloop just when windows starts loading


Curious to ask, are you on MBR or GPT ???


----------



## Zendal

fcchin said:


> Curious to ask, are you on MBR or GPT ???


GPT of course, is MBR still alive? :O


----------



## PJVol

Hello! Today i decided to move my PC to a colder place and do the quick run of CBr20 MT and CPU-Z benches
(namely from the floor to windowsill. The window itself is slightly open just for fresh air source and outside temp now ~ 0°C)


Code:


[COLOR=DarkGreen]              Tctl      Clock(cb)   CBR20 MT  CPU-Z(st/mt)[/COLOR]
  before:    63-66°    4125-4150    [B]3705        535/4270[/B]
  after:     53-54°    4200-4225    [B]3790        539/4343[/B]

 https://valid.x86.fr/eh5lr5
May be i got it wrong, but many consider cooling Zen2 problematic (or not so effective as pre-7nm chips) due to heat density (or intensity), and i was almost convinced that for example, replacing aluminum water block with copper one not worth it. Bearing that i mind, i was a bit surprised seeing how much of impact just decreased ambient temp makes.
What do you guys think, is improving of the cooling system worth it or not? (i mean Al -> Cu or perhaps smth else may help)


----------



## garych

PJVol said:


> Hello! Today i decided to move my PC to a colder place and do the quick run of CBr20 MT and CPU-Z benches
> (namely from the floor to windowsill. The window itself is slightly open just for fresh air source and outside temp now ~ 0Â°C)
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [COLOR=DarkGreen]              Tctl      Clock(cb)   CBR20 MT  CPU-Z(st/mt)[/COLOR]
> before:    63-66Â°    4125-4150    [B]3705        535/4270[/B]
> after:     53-54Â°    4200-4225    [B]3790        539/4343[/B]
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/eh5lr5
> May be i got it wrong, but many consider cooling Zen2 problematic (or not so effective as pre-7nm chips) due to heat density (or intensity), and i was almost convinced that for example, replacing aluminum water block with copper one not worth it. Bearing that i mind, i was a bit surprised seeing how much of impact just decreased ambient temp makes.
> What do you guys think, is improving of the cooling system worth it or not? (i mean Al -> Cu or perhaps smth else may help)


 it should be worth as heat transfer is faster with copper


----------



## Schussnik

Hi Guys,

Haven't been around for a long time but thought this might be the best place to ask.
I had to update to the 5.95 beta bios in order to get my new RAM working (upgraded to 2x16GB, wouldn't post with the official 5.80 bios) ad haven't really followed up on whatever might be new in this bios. Anything in particular I should look at/set to get the best performance/boost clock out of my 3700X?

Thanks in advance


----------



## polkfan

Schussnik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Haven't been around for a long time but thought this might be the best place to ask.
> I had to update to the 5.95 beta bios in order to get my new RAM working (upgraded to 2x16GB, wouldn't post with the official 5.80 bios) ad haven't really followed up on whatever might be new in this bios. Anything in particular I should look at/set to get the best performance/boost clock out of my 3700X?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PBO+Ryzen Dram Calculator if you need any help with either just ask!


----------



## BlueNinja0

polkfan said:


> PBO+Ryzen Dram Calculator if you need any help with either just ask!


Is PBO a one tick setting with guaranteed stability or do we need to mess around with a lot of stuff?


----------



## Bluesman

*Simple*



BlueNinja0 said:


> Is PBO a one tick setting with guaranteed stability or do we need to mess around with a lot of stuff?


Just set PBO to auto and run your ram at default timings. Simple.....no tweaking.


----------



## polkfan

BlueNinja0 said:


> Is PBO a one tick setting with guaranteed stability or do we need to mess around with a lot of stuff?


Make sure to set EDC to 0 as their is a bug currently in PBO also are you on the latest 5.95 bios? If not let me create a zip file for you so you can go ahead and apply the most up to date bios, this is AGESA 1.0.0.4B and it allows the 3700X to boost correctly.


----------



## polkfan

Bluesman said:


> Just set PBO to auto and run your ram at default timings. Simple.....no tweaking.


This isn't reddit or linustechtips this is overclock.net. lol

Please do more then just "XMP" and download Ryzen calculator and actually tweak your memory


This weekend my friend got my old 2700X and we went to best buy for ram i saw a kit from corsair for like 70$ and it ended up being Samsung B-die i looked at him like i wanted to punch him when ram was expensive i spent over 200$ on my B-die kit.


----------



## Bluesman

polkfan said:


> This isn't reddit or linustechtips this is overclock.net. lol


He did not want to "mess around with a lot of stuff". Heeheehee on overclock.net no less....HooHooHoo


----------



## Schussnik

Thanks, I think I'm ok PBO and timings wise. Was more wondering if there was anything new or that you must do on this particular new BIOS.

One question though, I can't get my SOC voltage to run at the setting I want. I've set it to 1.1v on the main BIOS page but when I look at the value within the bios monitoring page or in various monitoring tools it is reported at 1.2V. Am I not using the right setting (forgot the exact name) and also any ideas why would it be set so high? Is it because I am running my memory at 3600Mhz with the Infiniyt Fabric at 1800Mhz and somewhere a setting in the BIOS in Auto is setting it at 1.2v?


----------



## polkfan

Schussnik said:


> Thanks, I think I'm ok PBO and timings wise. Was more wondering if there was anything new or that you must do on this particular new BIOS.
> 
> One question though, I can't get my SOC voltage to run at the setting I want. I've set it to 1.1v on the main BIOS page but when I look at the value within the bios monitoring page or in various monitoring tools it is reported at 1.2V. Am I not using the right setting (forgot the exact name) and also any ideas why would it be set so high? Is it because I am running my memory at 3600Mhz with the Infiniyt Fabric at 1800Mhz and somewhere a setting in the BIOS in Auto is setting it at 1.2v?


Right i had that same issue, where it says auto just change that to fixed and set it to what you want, also do it on top too


----------



## fcchin

Zendal said:


> GPT of course, is MBR still alive? :O


OK!!!

I was on MBR and hence obviously CSM cannot be diabled because it would be in boot loop. 

And ultra fast won't work too because must use windows boot manager in GPT, 

which I didn't know and why was I on MBR? because SSD migration, didn't bother to clean install..... anyway this mistake lesson learnt of mine might be useful to some others.....


----------



## airm

Do you know is this ram compatible with Ryzen?
https://allegro.pl/oferta/crucial-b...-64gb-4x16-3000mhz-8699345468?item=8699345468


----------



## Veii

airm said:


> Do you know is this ram compatible with Ryzen?
> https://allegro.pl/oferta/crucial-b...-64gb-4x16-3000mhz-8699345468?item=8699345468


Half yes, half yes but with by hand selected lower speed
Which ryzen ?



fcchin said:


> OK!!!
> 
> I was on MBR and hence obviously CSM cannot be diabled because it would be in boot loop.
> 
> And ultra fast won't work too because must use windows boot manager in GPT,
> 
> which I didn't know and why was I on MBR? because SSD migration, didn't bother to clean install..... anyway this mistake lesson learnt of mine might be useful to some others.....


You could, if you want - still convert your OS from MBR to GPT without dataloss


----------



## airm

*airm*



Veii said:


> Half yes, half yes but with by hand selected lower speed
> Which ryzen ?


3900x


----------



## Schussnik

polkfan said:


> Right i had that same issue, where it says auto just change that to fixed and set it to what you want, also do it on top too


Thanks, found that actually you have to enable the "SOC/Uncore overlcocking" option in the AMD CBS menu and then on the main page the SOC voltage you put will take in (so now running at 1.1v just fine).

Still no clue at what was automatically setting it to 1.2v though...


----------



## BlueNinja0

Bluesman said:


> Just set PBO to auto and run your ram at default timings. Simple.....no tweaking.


Thanks!



polkfan said:


> Make sure to set EDC to 0 as their is a bug currently in PBO also are you on the latest 5.95 bios? If not let me create a zip file for you so you can go ahead and apply the most up to date bios, this is AGESA 1.0.0.4B and it allows the 3700X to boost correctly.


Yeah, I'm aware of the benefits from 1.0.0.4B. Thanks for the BIOS! But I'll wait for the official release from Asrock as I'm not in a hurry.



polkfan said:


> This isn't reddit or linustechtips this is overclock.net. lol
> 
> Please do more then just "XMP" and download Ryzen calculator and actually tweak your memory





Bluesman said:


> He did not want to "mess around with a lot of stuff". Heeheehee on overclock.net no less....HooHooHoo


I've done my fair bit of CPU tweaking with all my CPUs since my Pentium II, but right now I just wanted to know if I can get some quick free performance from PBO with stability guaranteed since I have this beefy mobo and a Cryorig H7 over my 3700X. In my use-case I'm not feeling like adding potential instability for negligible performance since this is a work machine.


----------



## chafun

i am using ryzen 1600 and x370 taichi bios is 5.6
today i install a 3800x on the taichi, it just infinite boot loop. what could be the problem? i put my 1600 back it works as normal.


----------



## garych

chafun, try updating to newer bios while on 1600, boot 3800x with just one stick, maybe new chipset drivers


----------



## chafun

thx i got it to boot after chipset update, now i want to overclock the cpu but it keeps booting at stock speed, i tried from 4.3ghz 1.35v , 4.1ghz 1.375v and 4ghz at 1.375v
i clear cmos and oc cpu only


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> You could, if you want - still convert your OS from MBR to GPT without dataloss


I tried but failed, end up reinstall everything, which was fine since the previous OS install was from 2015 may be or older..... impatience was my problem, simply wanting to boot and use Ryzen immediately.


----------



## garych

chafun said:


> thx i got it to boot after chipset update, now i want to overclock the cpu but it keeps booting at stock speed, i tried from 4.3ghz 1.35v , 4.1ghz 1.375v and 4ghz at 1.375v
> i clear cmos and oc cpu only


Where do you set your voltage, in the top section, or in the section below RAM OC.
If you're using the top section, try the one below RAM OC section and set fixed voltage.


----------



## chafun

garych said:


> Where do you set your voltage, in the top section, or in the section below RAM OC.
> If you're using the top section, try the one below RAM OC section and set fixed voltage.


i tried the bottom section, the base speed is still 3.9.


----------



## garych

chafun said:


> i tried the bottom section, the base speed is still 3.9.


Are you still on the 5.60 UEFI?
Try the newer ones, 5.95 is pretty good https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC595.exe
The site is in German and the guy who gives us this stuff is German as well, so self-unpacking archive UI is in German.
You can open it with 7-Zip instead, though, it will open like any other archive.


----------



## RobJoy

chafun said:


> i am using ryzen 1600 and x370 taichi bios is 5.6
> today i install a 3800x on the taichi, it just infinite boot loop. what could be the problem? i put my 1600 back it works as normal.


I had the same when going from 1600x to 3900x.
I tried A LOT OF THINGS.
AND I am still not sure what fiexd it in the end.

All I know is, that I put my old CPU back in. 
Flashed the BIOS to 5.95, put everything default (load defaults).
Restarted the PC, went into windows,.. shut down the PC (power cycle, from completely off).
Went back into windows, did another shut off. 
Put in new CPU. 
Nothing.

Removed my Optane drive from PCIe slot, voila it booted.
Set everything up, set PCIe to 2x 8X and to Gen3, restarted and boooted into windows.
Shut down, and put my PCIe Optane back in.

So really, I don't have an easy 100% path for you to follow, but at least you know what steps I did.
Maybe all i needed was to reseat the CPU properly and some pins didn't allign. I heard even from Gamer Nexus they had same experience.

It is not your CPU, it is not your Mobo,.. it is AShatRock ****in with you.


----------



## DemonAk

chafun said:


> i am using ryzen 1600 and x370 taichi bios is 5.6
> today i install a 3800x on the taichi, it just infinite boot loop. what could be the problem? i put my 1600 back it works as normal.


Sometimes i have this problem too, bios 5.80, ryzen 2700x. solution: try boot safe mode in the additional boot menu when windows diagnostic computer (usually need 2 boot loop) (Troubleshoot -->Advanced options-->Start-up Settings--->press F4) and restart as usual after windows loaded


----------



## garych

DemonAk said:


> Sometimes i have this problem too, bios 5.80, ryzen 2700x. solution: try boot safe mode in the additional boot menu when windows diagnostic computer (usually need 2 boot loop) (Troubleshoot -->Advanced options-->Start-up Settings--->press F4) and restart as usual after windows loaded


he's already past that problem


----------



## Art385

RobJoy said:


> I had the same when going from 1600x to 3900x.
> I tried A LOT OF THINGS.
> AND I am still not sure what fiexd it in the end.
> 
> All I know is, that I put my old CPU back in.
> Flashed the BIOS to 5.95, put everything default (load defaults).
> Restarted the PC, went into windows,.. shut down the PC (power cycle, from completely off).
> Went back into windows, did another shut off.
> Put in new CPU.
> Nothing.
> 
> Removed my Optane drive from PCIe slot, voila it booted.
> Set everything up, set PCIe to 2x 8X and to Gen3, restarted and boooted into windows.
> Shut down, and put my PCIe Optane back in.
> 
> So really, I don't have an easy 100% path for you to follow, but at least you know what steps I did.
> Maybe all i needed was to reseat the CPU properly and some pins didn't allign. I heard even from Gamer Nexus they had same experience.
> 
> It is not your CPU, it is not your Mobo,.. it is AShatRock ****in with you.


Nah it's AMD + IshatRocks xD 5.95 beside broken vddg voltage is quite good if not the best to date. For my Xonar now I don't need to do anything no settings no nothing it just works until it won't xD then you just remove it load windows power pc off reinstall card. Boom everything works great without touching any settings in bios. They trying to fix for sure they are not there yet but now it's far easier then before. Peps on other boards report same behavior with certain pcie [email protected] after reflashing to 1.0.0.3 everything is working without problems. Though I won't reflash to older bios as on 5.95 my r5 3600 can clock to 4125MHz all cores in game on 360 rad and before it if I got 4075 I was happy.


----------



## DemonAk

5.99 Beta for X370 Taichi
http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370 Taichi(5.99)ROM.zip
- Update AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4 Patch B

5.99 beta for Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming
http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming(5.99)ROM.zip


----------



## thomasck

Oh lord.. let's test than.. 5.95 was a no go to me. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

Wonder if PBO is fixed? 

Wonder what could really be different once you set your voltages 5.95 works great, ah besides VDDG voltage not working when you set it!


Edit updated will be testing and tweaking now


----------



## polkfan

THEY FIXED something

Oh Asrock actually fixed something VDDG voltage now works!!!


PBO is still broken but that is 100% Amd's fault not Asrock. 

Very impressed this bios cleans the UI up a bit and now you can OC per ccx in the amd overclocking section for real great job Asrock!


----------



## polkfan

Guys what is VDDG IOD voltage?


----------



## Bluesman

*VDDG Options in Bios*



polkfan said:


> Guys what is VDDG IOD voltage?


VDDG IOD = vddg for I/O

VDDG CCD = vddg for chiplets

Source: 
https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md

"In this case, the voltage to increase for more successful RAM training is VDDG CCD."


----------



## polkfan

*polkfan*



Bluesman said:


> VDDG IOD = vddg for I/O
> 
> VDDG CCD = vddg for chiplets
> 
> Source:
> https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md
> 
> "In this case, the voltage to increase for more successful RAM training is VDDG CCD."


Wonder what the max safe voltage is for the I/O as i still have USB issues.


My power consumption seems to be down on this bios i know that's odd but its simply using less power i monitor my desktop using a kill a watt meter. 

Also my CPU is hitting idle voltage way more often.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I think I have some samsung B-dies but not sure as they are not listed explicitly on the b-die finder page. I assume either im wrong or its a newer set. Can someone help educate my old ass how to figure that out for sure? The kit is f4-c16-16GTRS Trident Royals. I pulled up ryzen calc and it says safe speeds I could knock this cas down from 16 to 14....Does the ryzen calc 1usmus created pull the mem info automatically? Ima try these speeds it recommends in the mean time.

Edit: Bummer, no way they are b-dies. I could not get 3600 at cas 16, or 3200 stock speed on cas 14.


----------



## iNeri

Dimaggio1103 said:


> I think I have some samsung B-dies but not sure as they are not listed explicitly on the b-die finder page. I assume either im wrong or its a newer set. Can someone help educate my old ass how to figure that out for sure? The kit is f4-c16-16GTRS Trident Royals. I pulled up ryzen calc and it says safe speeds I could knock this cas down from 16 to 14....Does the ryzen calc 1usmus created pull the mem info automatically? Ima try these speeds it recommends in the mean time.
> 
> Edit: Bummer, no way they are b-dies. I could not get 3600 at cas 16, or 3200 stock speed on cas 14.


Its seem like Hynix C-Die.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

iNeri said:


> Its seem like Hynix C-Die.


No its definitly Samsung. Just not sure what die. all programs read these as samsung

Edit: Got the new bios 5.99....Not sure if I just never noticed, but vdroop on even llc 1 is terrible. Goes from 1.4 down to 1.33.....


----------



## polkfan

Dimaggio1103 said:


> I think I have some samsung B-dies but not sure as they are not listed explicitly on the b-die finder page. I assume either im wrong or its a newer set. Can someone help educate my old ass how to figure that out for sure? The kit is f4-c16-16GTRS Trident Royals. I pulled up ryzen calc and it says safe speeds I could knock this cas down from 16 to 14....Does the ryzen calc 1usmus created pull the mem info automatically? Ima try these speeds it recommends in the mean time.
> 
> Edit: Bummer, no way they are b-dies. I could not get 3600 at cas 16, or 3200 stock speed on cas 14.


Download Thaiphoon burner and press on read and see what you got


----------



## polkfan

Dimaggio1103 said:


> No its definitly Samsung. Just not sure what die. all programs read these as samsung
> 
> Edit: Got the new bios 5.99....Not sure if I just never noticed, but vdroop on even llc 1 is terrible. Goes from 1.4 down to 1.33.....


Is that with a fixed voltage that is a crazy amount of vdroop even on LLC 5 i don't get that.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

polkfan said:


> Download Thaiphoon burner and press on read and see what you got


Wow I guess I do have b-die.... here is what your program told me: "8 Gb B-die (Boltzmann / 20 nm) / 1 die"

So why I get no love on cas14 at this speed? sad panda. Prolly something im doing wrong.

Also for the vdroop, I agree its crazy shiznit. Ive tried on all setting AND on auto...drops to 1.3x everytime. Ive settled for 3.85Ghz for now, but if I fix that droop I can go higher im sure.
Ive tried on pstates and just using fixed via the first menu...neither work without massive droop.


----------



## Redwoodz

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Wow I guess I do have b-die.... here is what your program told me: "8 Gb B-die (Boltzmann / 20 nm) / 1 die"
> 
> So why I get no love on cas14 at this speed? sad panda. Prolly something im doing wrong.
> 
> Also for the vdroop, I agree its crazy shiznit. Ive tried on all setting AND on auto...drops to 1.3x everytime. Ive settled for 3.85Ghz for now, but if I fix that droop I can go higher im sure.
> Ive tried on pstates and just using fixed via the first menu...neither work without massive droop.


 You have to follow all the settings on Ryzen calc. Will take some time going through the bios.

I rec using auto overclock until you become more familiar with Ryzen. It's way more involved than just adjusting vcore anymore.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Redwoodz said:


> You have to follow all the settings on Ryzen calc. Will take some time going through the bios.
> 
> I rec using auto overclock until you become more familiar with Ryzen. It's way more involved than just adjusting vcore anymore.


Ive been on Ryzen since launch...lol I just have two fulltime jobs. Instead of being a bit dismissive care to point to any sub-settings you may think im junking up? Ive been over the guides, I dont see where it states for a mild OC of 3.8 you need to be super granular or risk massive vdroop.


----------



## polkfan

Just tested a D-die 17nm Samsung kit it went straight to 3733mhz at 14 timings at 1.5V so yeah D-die kits are starting to really shine now that B-die is gone. If anyone wants to know the kit its model number is F4-3800C14D-16GTZN it cost the same as what i spent on my B-die kit(When ram was expensive) if anything its probably on-par if not better


I'll note it just passed 1000% in memtest so yah it's a nice kit


----------



## Veii

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Wow I guess I do have b-die.... here is what your program told me: "8 Gb B-die (Boltzmann / 20 nm) / 1 die"
> 
> So why I get no love on cas14 at this speed? sad panda. Prolly something im doing wrong.
> 
> Also for the vdroop, I agree its crazy shiznit. Ive tried on all setting AND on auto...drops to 1.3x everytime. Ive settled for 3.85Ghz for now, but if I fix that droop I can go higher im sure.
> Ive tried on pstates and just using fixed via the first menu...neither work without massive droop.


Just to clarify 
You are trying that on the 1700 or on a 3rd gen ryzen ? ^^
You are sure, ram runs in dual channel mode and not in slot 1,3 ? - i know it sounds stupid but it's an important question
3200C14 is not easy to run , 3600C16 is easier  
There where old kits which had 3200C16 timings pre-programmed, as it had to follow JDEC standarts and keep 1.35v 
Try pushing 1.42v for 3200C14 , up to 1.46v - if you can't post even with 3200C16-16-16-16-32-48 (rest on auto)
- then either your bios is old, you cpu is not seated propperly, you run 2x single channel on some wrong placed ram config or the bios can't for whatever reason predict your timings 

Please report back with a bit more information on what you've tried
3600 on first gen has a hit chance of 1/10 000 chips , IF even possible 
Many good ones can get it to run , but it will instantly die on any memory test - your hard cap is normaly 3466C14 , which needs 1.42-1.46v for decent b-dies
* 3600C14 can be done, but it needs soo much finetuning - and an unlocked bios for propper AMD PBS and AMD CBS-DF common option IMC controll


----------



## garych

Dimaggio1103 said:


> iNeri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its seem like Hynix C-Die.
> 
> 
> 
> No its definitly Samsung. Just not sure what die. all programs read these as samsung
> 
> Edit: Got the new bios 5.99....Not sure if I just never noticed, but vdroop on even llc 1 is terrible. Goes from 1.4 down to 1.33.....
Click to expand...

ye, are you on fixed clock+voltage or auto voltage+stock/pbo?


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Wonder what the max safe voltage is for the I/O as i still have USB issues.
> 
> 
> My power consumption seems to be down on this bios i know that's odd but its simply using less power i monitor my desktop using a kill a watt meter.
> 
> Also my CPU is hitting idle voltage way more often.


I've also noticed power going down by ~4W, at least in HWiNFO64, while browsing and idling.


----------



## garych

I don't really mind, but this UEFI loads ~10sec longer than previous ones.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> I don't really mind, but this UEFI loads ~10sec longer than previous ones.


Could you fix PHY memory training patterns under AMD CBS ?
Manualy force them, soo memory training doesnt take up ages


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> Could you fix PHY memory training patterns under AMD CBS ?
> Manualy force them, soo memory training doesnt take up ages


Nah, it's not that. The POST screen is taking longer now, not training.


----------



## polkfan

Veii said:


> Could you fix PHY memory training patterns under AMD CBS ?
> Manualy force them, soo memory training doesnt take up ages


Yeah ah i have no issues at all if anything it's super fast. Something must be lagging his. 

If he has any external drives or other drives that might be making it run slower that could be why i notice when i plug mine in it takes a few seconds longer. 

Also other USB devices can mess up the boot time.


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Yeah ah i have no issues at all if anything it's super fast. Something must be lagging his.
> 
> If he has any external drives or other drives that might be making it run slower that could be why i notice when i plug mine in it takes a few seconds longer.
> 
> Also other USB devices can mess up the boot time.


Maybe because I have 7 drives in the system, 2 of which are in RAID0 
But it still was 10 seconds faster on previous UEFI.


----------



## polkfan

Update Ryzen master guys it now even says SOC/CPU wattage! Also it starts faster


----------



## keikei

polkfan said:


> Just tested a D-die 17nm Samsung kit it went straight to *3733mhz at 14 timings at 1.5V *so yeah D-die kits are starting to really shine now that B-die is gone. If anyone wants to know the kit its model number is F4-3800C14D-16GTZN it cost the same as what i spent on my B-die kit(When ram was expensive) if anything its probably on-par if not better
> 
> 
> I'll note it just passed 1000% in memtest so yah it's a nice kit



Wow. What bios are you running? Also, would 4k gaming be improved if I were to attempt to get faster memory? My current ram speed is slightly above 3000.  Thank you.


----------



## PJVol

Am i the only one who haven't been able to apply bios profiles from previous versions after uefi update? When i choose 'load user default' and select the profile i have saved before, uefi reports 'restored to XXXX' profile, but all settings stays unchanged(default in my case, as long as reset bios prioir to flashing)
PS: noticed somewhat lower scores with 5.99 (both CB R20mt and CPU-Z st/mt). What is essentially, ensured the ambient temp was the same as before. Thought i lost some uefi setting then, but as i said, failed to load them from old profile (unless get back to 5.95, try to apply profile and take screenshots of all the uefi menu tree)


garych said:


> Nah, it's not that. The POST screen is taking longer now, not training.


If under post screen you mean that of with asrock logo, seems it takes somewhat longer to appear(placebo still possible in my case).


----------



## garych

PJVol said:


> If under post screen you mean that of with asrock logo, seems it takes somewhat longer to appear(placebo still possible in my case).


The ASRock screen just stays for longer than before, the fans spinning part with black screen before ASRock logo doesn't seem to take any longer.


----------



## rekd0514

fcchin said:


> OK!!!
> 
> I was on MBR and hence obviously CSM cannot be diabled because it would be in boot loop.
> 
> And ultra fast won't work too because must use windows boot manager in GPT,
> 
> which I didn't know and why was I on MBR? because SSD migration, didn't bother to clean install..... anyway this mistake lesson learnt of mine might be useful to some others.....


You can actually switch to UEFI/GPT really easy on Windows 10 now. Just run these commands and go into BIOS and switch to UEFI mode. I would make a backup first and recovery USB just in case, but I've personally used it and it worked for me. 

https://www.aomeitech.com/articles/windows-10-convert-mbr-to-gpt-without-data-loss.html


----------



## rekd0514

Veii said:


> Just to clarify
> You are trying that on the 1700 or on a 3rd gen ryzen ? ^^
> You are sure, ram runs in dual channel mode and not in slot 1,3 ? - i know it sounds stupid but it's an important question
> 3200C14 is not easy to run , 3600C16 is easier
> There where old kits which had 3200C16 timings pre-programmed, as it had to follow JDEC standarts and keep 1.35v
> Try pushing 1.42v for 3200C14 , up to 1.46v - if you can't post even with 3200C16-16-16-16-32-48 (rest on auto)
> - then either your bios is old, you cpu is not seated propperly, you run 2x single channel on some wrong placed ram config or the bios can't for whatever reason predict your timings
> 
> Please report back with a bit more information on what you've tried
> 3600 on first gen has a hit chance of 1/10 000 chips , IF even possible
> Many good ones can get it to run , but it will instantly die on any memory test - your hard cap is normaly 3466C14 , which needs 1.42-1.46v for decent b-dies
> * 3600C14 can be done, but it needs soo much finetuning - and an unlocked bios for propper AMD PBS and AMD CBS-DF common option IMC controll


What about the 3700x? What settings are most important to getting say 3600 14-14-14-28/32 stable on a X370 Taichi with B die? I couldn't seem to make it happen with ~1.4v. I have just been running at 3200 14-14-14-28 since it was easy to achieve and most benchmarks didn't show a lot of difference between 3200 and 3600. If I could get lower timings at 3600 then I feel like that definitely would be an improvement though. I tried using the DRAM calculator V1 fast settings and they never seem to work stably for me.


----------



## Veii

rekd0514 said:


> What about the 3700x? What settings are most important to getting say 3600 14-14-14-28/32 stable on a X370 Taichi with B die? I couldn't seem to make it happen with ~1.4v. I have just been running at 3200 14-14-14-28 since it was easy to achieve and most benchmarks didn't show a lot of difference between 3200 and 3600. If I could get lower timings at 3600 then I feel like that definitely would be an improvement though. I tried using the DRAM calculator V1 fast settings and they never seem to work stably for me.


Even tho it's still a rebranded 2nd gen Ryzen K17 with nearly the same architectural limits:
We do have way more controll over it, which also changes the key parts of ram overclocking:
- resistence, ripple and signal integrity management of suplied X voltage 

Because of it being "free", we can get that 50-100mhz FLCK bump over 1866Mhz FCLK
Tho i'm very sure, we can go in the 2000mhz region, if we get even more control of 1/4th FLCK to MCLK sync not only 1 and 1/2 sync
. . . ala 3rd gen is a bit different than first gen ^^

Have you tried my harsh 3467 timings ?
CAD_BUS was identical, required voltage is between 1.42-1.46v for B-Dies
3600C14 is quite hard to run under strict timings, but should be possible with tWRWR/tRDRD SCL of 3 or maybe even 4 - depends on the rest of the timings rly
Main 5 timings are important, but not THAT important 
it's more likely that you get something like this be stable for 3600:


Spoiler














They are a bit high calculated, but should be right - 97% certain
3% because of tWR, but tWR 16 with tRTP 9 should be perfectly in sync - tho lose quite some perf
tWR 12 can be sync too ~ but it's the lowest you can possibily go with this tRFC 
- as tRAS-tRCD would allow 15 as min (but that's not in sync)
Please try them with 20 cycles 1usmus_v3 TM5 (change the config & make R-only again) and report back
You can go with more exotic timings up to ram bin - but 3600C14 flat is very hard 

EDIT:
Apparently for try number 3, tRRDS 4 6 with tFAW 24 could work with tWR 12 and this low tRFC
* tRFC is a very important key for stability (mathematically) and important for low latency (more then first 5 timings)
Forgot also to add:
288 / 214 / 132
tRFC tRFC2 tRFC4
* Even tho it's not fully clear if tRFC2/4 is needed or can be the same as the main - i've seen instability results not calculating them


----------



## Veii

keikei said:


> Wow. What bios are you running? Also, would 4k gaming be improved if I were to attempt to get faster memory? My current ram speed is slightly above 3000.  Thank you.


Yes and no
Most likely 10% yes , giving 20fps more for 4K ~ likely no
If 4K requires you high CPU usage, high FCLK will be beneficial - overall higher IPC will be beneficial
But a better cpu for example doesn't make the GPU better 
Gaming again, is no special task - either it uses the resources or it doesn't ^^

Low latency is needed to skip some bottlenecks of the platform (up to cpu they are different)
Higher Speed = Bandwith, is beneficial for some task
But because Ryzen's memory controller is not locked and the architecture & the instruction sets (cache bandwith too) play a big connection with the memory controller
Yes, memory on the ryzen platform plays a very important role
Not only on memory intensive applications, as instructionset cache bandwith and so it's latency does scale 
It does scale with CPU Frequency and does scale with latency of the memory controller


----------



## polkfan

keikei said:


> Wow. What bios are you running? Also, would 4k gaming be improved if I were to attempt to get faster memory? My current ram speed is slightly above 3000.  Thank you.


On the latest beta 5.99 with all the voltages actually working correctly! I notice you own a 1700 however but in that case memory makes a bigger difference then even on Zen 2. 4K gaming won't be as major of a difference with tuned memory BUT it will be their. 

I'd get a good kit try for a 3200mhz 14 cas latency kit or 3600mhz 16 cas latency kit and one with decent timings not 16-19-19-42 or something like that. 

14-14-14-28 kit 
16-16-16-32 kit

Something like that and then run Thaiphoon burner see what memory components that you have example of this would be Samsung B-die or Hynix MFR. Next step run Ryzen calculator input all the right settings click on the fast profile and set all the timings and all the other settings even in the advanced page it will take 30min or less to do at first. Try for the highest speed first for Zen try 3600mhz i heard like 10% of users who can run that but most likely 3200-3466 will be the limit but still get the faster 3600 kit as you might upgrade later on and you can always lower timings even more at lower speed. 

If you need help picking any memory or tweaking it just ask me or others here


----------



## polkfan

PJVol said:


> Am i the only one who haven't been able to apply bios profiles from previous versions after uefi update? When i choose 'load user default' and select the profile i have saved before, uefi reports 'restored to XXXX' profile, but all settings stays unchanged(default in my case, as long as reset bios prioir to flashing)
> PS: noticed somewhat lower scores with 5.99 (both CB R20mt and CPU-Z st/mt). What is essentially, ensured the ambient temp was the same as before. Thought i lost some uefi setting then, but as i said, failed to load them from old profile (unless get back to 5.95, try to apply profile and take screenshots of all the uefi menu tree)
> 
> If under post screen you mean that of with asrock logo, seems it takes somewhat longer to appear(placebo still possible in my case).


A lot of options have been moved and switched around i never even attempt to re-run my saved profiles with an update i always start fresh.


----------



## cameronmc88

Hey all, 

I've not been around in a while but I'm rocking the 3700X with BIOS 5.80 still, has the bios been fixed for boost clocks and stuff now? If so what BIOS should I run and what settings.
Also I heard 1usmus released some windows profile plans for better CPU core scheduling is this needed with the latest Chipset Drivers and Windows 10 update?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Veii said:


> Just to clarify
> You are trying that on the 1700 or on a 3rd gen ryzen ? ^^
> You are sure, ram runs in dual channel mode and not in slot 1,3 ? - i know it sounds stupid but it's an important question
> 3200C14 is not easy to run , 3600C16 is easier
> There where old kits which had 3200C16 timings pre-programmed, as it had to follow JDEC standarts and keep 1.35v
> Try pushing 1.42v for 3200C14 , up to 1.46v - if you can't post even with 3200C16-16-16-16-32-48 (rest on auto)
> - then either your bios is old, you cpu is not seated propperly, you run 2x single channel on some wrong placed ram config or the bios can't for whatever reason predict your timings
> 
> Please report back with a bit more information on what you've tried
> 3600 on first gen has a hit chance of 1/10 000 chips , IF even possible
> Many good ones can get it to run , but it will instantly die on any memory test - your hard cap is normaly 3466C14 , which needs 1.42-1.46v for decent b-dies
> * 3600C14 can be done, but it needs soo much finetuning - and an unlocked bios for propper AMD PBS and AMD CBS-DF common option IMC controll


Veii first off thanks for the descriptive explanations. Members like you are the backbone of sites like these.

For my situation;
yes im using a 1700, i would love to abuse this beast for another year till ryzen 4th gen. Yes lol im in dual channel mode. Im seeing 3200 as a sweet spot for my gen, so maybe I should just be happy I have a good ram kit for my next CPU, but I like to push things to the max. Maybe I should just try for 3400 at cas 16 and be happy with it....

Ill try your above setings later today and post back. On a side note, any other suggestions for squeezing this setup to its max? bus OC? Ive got my cpu at 3.9Ghz at 1.4v but cant g higher cause of what i assume is this terrible vdroop im seeing..Im sure I could hit 4Ghz stable if I could solve that part....Sorry for my brain being all over the place.


----------



## Redwoodz

PJVol said:


> Am i the only one who haven't been able to apply bios profiles from previous versions after uefi update? When i choose 'load user default' and select the profile i have saved before, uefi reports 'restored to XXXX' profile, but all settings stays unchanged(default in my case, as long as reset bios prioir to flashing)
> PS: noticed somewhat lower scores with 5.99 (both CB R20mt and CPU-Z st/mt). What is essentially, ensured the ambient temp was the same as before. Thought i lost some uefi setting then, but as i said, failed to load them from old profile (unless get back to 5.95, try to apply profile and take screenshots of all the uefi menu tree)
> 
> If under post screen you mean that of with asrock logo, seems it takes somewhat longer to appear(placebo still possible in my case).



Um you are not supposed to do that. Profiles from previous bios only work with that bios. Sure you get away with it sometimes if the bios' are really close, but you could end up with a no boot if you don't go through all settings anyways.


----------



## polkfan

cameronmc88 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've not been around in a while but I'm rocking the 3700X with BIOS 5.80 still, has the bios been fixed for boost clocks and stuff now? If so what BIOS should I run and what settings.
> Also I heard 1usmus released some windows profile plans for better CPU core scheduling is this needed with the latest Chipset Drivers and Windows 10 update?


Please use the beta 5.99 Asrock even has it on their site now its perfect no worries the only issue is the same issue with every single montherboard from Amd and that is due to AGESA 1.0.0.4b being flawed. PBO is still broken you have to set EDC to 0 for it to even somewhat work but even then you will be losing a good 75-100mhz all core frequency compared to AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA


----------



## polkfan

Something i noticed with our boards is DC fan voltage is a little bit weird you have to restart the machine when applying the profiles in DC mode for anything under 50%


----------



## jearly410

The soc voltage issue happened again with 5.99. Was <1.04v pre-overclocking. Post-overclocking it was ~1.2v. 

Best change is only needing to press the arrow key once to go to the next line, instead of two presses as it was previously.


----------



## Veii

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Veii first off thanks for the descriptive explanations. Members like you are the backbone of sites like these.
> 
> For my situation;
> yes im using a 1700, i would love to abuse this beast for another year till ryzen 4th gen. Yes lol im in dual channel mode. Im seeing 3200 as a sweet spot for my gen, so maybe I should just be happy I have a good ram kit for my next CPU, but I like to push things to the max. Maybe I should just try for 3400 at cas 16 and be happy with it....
> 
> Ill try your above setings later today and post back. On a side note, any other suggestions for squeezing this setup to its max? bus OC? Ive got my cpu at 3.9Ghz at 1.4v but cant g higher cause of what i assume is this terrible vdroop im seeing..Im sure I could hit 4Ghz stable if I could solve that part....Sorry for my brain being all over the place.


I can only forward you to my signature 
SiSoftware Sandra, Zenstates & Aida64 are your best friends for Ryzen ^^
3.8 with very high IPC is more worth then 3.9 or >4ghz
till 1.425v is fine but you're already hitting 210W on 1.375w 1.05v SOC 
B350 Tomahawk hits 110c instantly without a tiny fan on the VRMs, taichi is toasty too but just fine
Honestly, i wait for asrock to release these dual bioses (1,2nd gen with a 2nd bios for the 3rd gen) where we get back access to all the CBS options and voltage controlls
1003ABBA runs well for first gen, but 1004B has soo many perf bugs
Tho i can't say much, as i'm still PC less since idk 5-6 weeks  no work that can be done so far and no 3rd gen support from me

3466C14 is your max you can go
- if you check that SiSandra result of mine, it has timings attached 
there is a possibility to get 3600 working, but it required me 1.175v SOC (minimum) which pushes that puppy to over 260W 
Nothing air coolers can handle ^^'

Advice is:
go back to 3.8, try if you can get it AVX2 stable (OCCT medium dataset and linkpack extreme 20 rounds) at 1.32v with loadline 3 and LLC2 for SOC 
you can go with 1.075v SOC LLC3 or 1.05 LLC 2
After your cpu is stable with (note it) 1.3 or 1.32/1.325v push Vcore to 1.375 at LLC3 , overall first check your lowest voltage for stable 3.8
Then once that is done and temps are under controll start to push ram - 3400 would need different tRFC of course then 3466
B-dies feel comfortable at over 1.42v , up to 1.46 (more is not needed for these timings)
CAD_BUS can stay 24-20-20-24 , it does still work well for 1st gen boards

RamOC usually needs 2 ticks over the lowest stable vCore 
But too high vCore can make your AVX2 rendering unstable - soo test it before even mess with ram over 3400MT/s


----------



## cameronmc88

So wait BIOS 5.99 has SOC Voltage issues, PBO is still broken and you lose all core freq? what's the point from going from 5.80 seems like its not even better? lol


----------



## garych

cameronmc88 said:


> So wait BIOS 5.99 has SOC Voltage issues, PBO is still broken and you lose all core freq? what's the point from going from 5.80 seems like its not even better? lol


I'm on Ryzen 3600 and don't have issues with any of that, idk.


----------



## garych

Judging by how long it took to release non-beta for X570 boards, we are probably gonna receive our non-beta either at the end of this week or right before Christmas.


----------



## hesee

polkfan said:


> Please use the beta 5.99 Asrock even has it on their site now its perfect no worries the only issue is the same issue with every single montherboard from Amd and that is due to AGESA 1.0.0.4b being flawed. PBO is still broken you have to set EDC to 0 for it to even somewhat work but even then you will be losing a good 75-100mhz all core frequency compared to AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA


With X370 Professional gaming i didn't notice that. Then again i used PBO settings to lower limits to 125/85/125 to tame temperatures a bit instead of increasing them. Setting worked just fine according to ryzen master and hwinfo. 

Other findings with 5.99 bios:

- Max voltage override setting appeared, works like it should: -50mv did drop max voltage to 1.45v and max boosts were still 4.55ghz. 
- Soc setting work according to HWINFO, but ryzen master keeps showing 1.2v, even with SOC overclock whatever setting disabled.
- VDDG and CLDO settings in frontpage work now, even with faster fabric. Settings start with proper 700mv range instead of 1000mv, but they can be set with 10mv precission.
- AMD overclocking menu had per CCX overclock, setting voltage and clocks from there appeared to work (same clocks were used as i just wanted to see if they drop volts on idle, which it didn't do).
- Some menu reorganizing was done, most secondary voltages are now in their own submenu.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Taking your advice Veii. Thanks again for the help. Would trying to push and hold 3400 cas16 on my kit worth the effort from 3200 on my gen? Im thinking its prolly not much of a IPC gain on only a 200mhz bump.


----------



## polkfan

OK guys did a lot of testing and so far these are the best settings for my 3700X in PBO i increased my max turbo speed a good 50mhz

PPT 100-110
EDC 80(new setting 78)
TDC 60-65
Went from 4050-4075mhz to 4100-4125mhz

Here is my link to my Reddit page
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/e8nne7/play_with_pbo_settings_dont_just_set_them_all_to/

Scores all went up as well and now i'm seeing my max turbo a LOT more. 4.4Ghz on 3 cores playing dolphin


----------



## DragonQ

Does 5.99 fix the bug with IF >= 1800 MHz setting CLDO_VDDG to 0.7 V and/or not booting?


----------



## polkfan

DragonQ said:


> Does 5.99 fix the bug with IF >= 1800 MHz setting CLDO_VDDG to 0.7 V and/or not booting?


Yes at default its around 0.95


----------



## polkfan

Just 36 points away from beating my 4.2Ghz max stable overclock using 1.325V with my custom PBO settings!


----------



## polkfan

So like for the first time i tried manually overriding the voltage and leaving PBO on my fixed PPT 110, TDC 65 and EDC 90 settings and i have to ask why on earth aren't all of you doing this? 

I'm seeing amazing results in benchmarks both ST and MT and you get a lot of control over everything. I'm almost at 5000 in R20 and with the same ST score!


----------



## streaml1ne

polkfan said:


> So like for the first time i tried manually overriding the voltage and leaving PBO on my fixed PPT 110, TDC 65 and EDC 90 settings and i have to ask why on earth aren't all of you doing this?
> 
> I'm seeing amazing results in benchmarks both ST and MT and you get a lot of control over everything. I'm almost at 5000 in R20 and with the same ST score!


I'm guessing that there are different settings needed for a 3900X as these gave me an overall decrease in performance across the board. I didn't notice much if anything going from 5.60 with 1.0.0.1 to 5.99 with 1.0.0.4B, still boosting to 4550-4575mhz and occasionally to 4600 on two cores in CB20-single and 4050-4075 in CB20-multi with a Castle 360EX. I have not tried a mild undervolt yet.


----------



## eXteR

polkfan said:


> So like for the first time i tried manually overriding the voltage and leaving PBO on my fixed PPT 110, TDC 65 and EDC 90 settings and i have to ask why on earth aren't all of you doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing amazing results in benchmarks both ST and MT and you get a lot of control over everything. I'm almost at 5000 in R20 and with the same ST score!


I'm not doing it because with auto pbo, offset -0,0625v and scalar 10x i'm already getting above 5000.

Also if i use scalar 5x i got about 5050 multi and 512 single.

Not the same configs works the same on all processors.


----------



## polkfan

streaml1ne said:


> I'm guessing that there are different settings needed for a 3900X as these gave me an overall decrease in performance across the board. I didn't notice much if anything going from 5.60 with 1.0.0.1 to 5.99 with 1.0.0.4B, still boosting to 4550-4575mhz and occasionally to 4600 on two cores in CB20-single and 4050-4075 in CB20-multi with a Castle 360EX. I have not tried a mild undervolt yet.


3950X is twice as powerful in terms of power i would double all those numbers and start from their! I notice that if you limit how much power the CPU gets it stays cooler and turbo's higher. 

Best way to judge this is to run a heavy workload the heaviest that you got(not prime) and watch Ryzen Master look at how much power it wants to use for example 16% at 1000 watts in PBO and then set that 16% limit manually(160W) do that for each setting except EDC where you have to set it to 0 sadly. 

After you do this your system will use a few less watts on load and stay cooler while probably getting higher scores


----------



## polkfan

Yeah i tried an offset and i get worse performance so far i got 4990 in R20 and 10110 in geekbench 5 my single core performance is the same too 

https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/777775

If you mess around with EDC you can increase your single core but it hurts your MT score performance

For sure i got way better scores doing my tweaks with the voltage and PBO

1.325V LLC 5 
PPT 110
TDC 65
EDC 90

Basically i get the benefit from my all core OC while also keeping my ST scores.

Another great thing is temps are way down

The key is to run the heaviest workload you have for example mine in Handbrake and Cinebench and keep lowering PPT and TDC until it reaches 98% max and never ask for 99% doing that pushes scores higher and keeps your CPU cooler during load and it still gets all the power it wants i saw like a 120 point increase in R20 and R15 doing this. If EDC wasn't broken i'm sure i could get a little bit more.


----------



## garych

I was messing around with overclocking my crappy 4x8GiB 2400MT/s MFR kit, and noticed that once I get to 3200 mobo will boot normally only 1 out of 2 times and other times it would beep and then, either boot normally with 3200 or reset my settings. Then I set 3266 and it would boot even less consistently. And so on.
I went to PMU Training and disabled DFE Read and FFE Write training and now it boots to those frequencies without any issues.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> I was messing around with overclocking my crappy 4x8GiB 2400MT/s MFR kit, and noticed that once I get to 3200 mobo will boot normally only 1 out of 2 times and other times it would beep and then, either boot normally with 3200 or reset my settings. Then I set 3266 and it would boot even less consistently. And so on.
> I went to PMU Training and disabled DFE Read and FFE Write training and now it boots to those frequencies without any issues.


May i help 
MFR kits are lovely to OC - NOT 
No memory training will trow you back to getting these puppies stable - even tho posting will be easier 
EDIT:
There should be no "optimal PMU training" difference/values between dies - only different main values
Disabling it would only have negative effects when it comes to getting higher speed kits stable
Could you post your current timing tries - did you have problems while enforcing every timing ?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok I need some help, there is obviously something wrong with my system. I keep getting MASSIVE vdroop when I overclock. I set it at 1.4v and it drops under load in prime down to 1.34 ish. Ive tried multiple llc, they all seem to do virtually nothing. Im about ready to throw this whole rig in the effing trash im so peeved.

Makes no effin sense whay the load should cause such a massive droop on llc1...Any advice on what to try id be grateful fellas and ladies. Gonna rip my hair out


----------



## Veii

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Ok I need some help, there is obviously something wrong with my system. I keep getting MASSIVE vdroop when I overclock. I set it at 1.4v and it drops under load in prime down to 1.34 ish. Ive tried multiple llc, they all seem to do virtually nothing. Im about ready to throw this whole rig in the effing trash im so peeved.
> 
> Makes no effin sense whay the load should cause such a massive droop on llc1...Any advice on what to try id be grateful fellas and ladies. Gonna rip my hair out


1700 right ?
Stock and no PBO ? (1700 shouldn't support it)
There is a fixed vdrop with AVX2 tests pre-programmed, 
AVX = loadline only dependend
AVX2= fixed drop + loadline drop


----------



## Veii

Could you show a HWInfo picture with the corresponding load ?
under AVX2 for 14nm both Ryzen and TR4 - i was focusing on keeping VID at 1.23 - 1.25v as under that the cores would simply just die out under 1.2v @ this kind of load , while normal AVX load pushes them in the 1.3 region 
For what would you need 1.4+ ?
Normaly even on stock visible reposted from the zenstate thread


Spoiler














VID will vary between cores the same way core frequency does
^ (if you have no allcore load, you could even drop to 1.1v, same as current ryzen 3rd gen does)
It's a bit of a bad illustration, but i have right now nothing runnable to demonstrate voltage shifting across threads by required frequency
Tho imagine it does , like minimum load shows and like the powertable OC shows


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Veii said:


> 1700 right ?
> Stock and no PBO ? (1700 shouldn't support it)
> There is a fixed vdrop with AVX2 tests pre-programmed,
> AVX = loadline only dependend
> AVX2= fixed drop + loadline drop


Yes sir. 1700 im rocking, and starting to understand why i never made it past 3.9....Ive tried OC via pstates, and now im trying fixed in the bios as well as fixed vcore....I have to set the vcore at 1.41 in order for it to not drop below 1.34 under load, and be somewhat stable. THis massive vdroop cannot be normal for llc1 even right?

Not understanding the interaction of instruction sets and vdroop.

Edit: Here is a ss of the tom foolery going on in my OC saga today. Its not that I need 1.4+ for a specific task, I just want a stable 3.9+ OC on this PoS. Or at the very least to not have such massive droop.


----------



## Veii

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Yes sir. 1700 im rocking, and starting to understand why i never made it past 3.9....Ive tried OC via pstates, and now im trying fixed in the bios as well as fixed vcore....I have to set the vcore at 1.41 in order for it to not drop below 1.34 under load, and be somewhat stable. THis massive vdroop cannot be normal for llc1 even right?
> 
> Not understanding the interaction of instruction sets and vdroop.


You would need between 1.25-1.1275v for AVX2 instruction sets on 14nm 
dropping under 1.25v is nearly a guaranteed shutdown - but 1.41v is a lot 
well you are fine till 1.4125-1.425 for an allcore (up to max temp to combat degredation)

P-Table OC is a bit annoying , as you have no X cpu - you have no XFR support
But there are work arounds by abusing a tiny backdoor between AMD CBS and the powerprofiles to make your allcore work like a P-Table OC 
Which does lower L3 cache latency by a lot and grants around 50-100cb more 
Idk why AMD did this, but there is a lockdown when you use an allcore which does increase inter-core latency
(i've illustrated it several weeks ago by this broken result some 20+ pages back in this thread)


Spoiler



https://imgur.com/gallery/d2KWrBM
Especially when you scroll down to the bottom, where L3 cache latency went up to 12.6 causing me a loss of 200cb


----------



## Veii

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Edit: Here is a ss of the tom foolery going on in my OC saga today. Its not that I need 1.4+ for a specific task, I just want a stable 3.9+ OC on this PoS. Or at the very least to not have such massive droop.


This drop is normal  
But P95 is to be very honest a bad testing methodology 
Right now you are overvolting it rather then undervolting - causing instability 
remove 0.2v from this result and you will likely be fine
LLC shouldn't be at 1 as this causes overshooting , LLC2 or LLC3 for the CPU & LLC2 at 1.05 / LLC3 at 1.075v SOC


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Veii said:


> This drop is normal
> But P95 is to be very honest a bad testing methodology
> Right now you are overvolting it rather then undervolting - causing instability
> remove 0.2v from this result and you will likely be fine
> LLC shouldn't be at 1 as this causes overshooting , LLC2 or LLC3 for the CPU & LLC2 at 1.05 / LLC3 at 1.075v SOC


That seems a bit counter intuitive here. If I drop .2 off the vcore i will crash in prime again like I just did...So dropping .30 to .40 is normal on these setups? that also seems not right. Im no master, but ive been OCing for a decade now, and I dont remember ever seeing this level of vdroop except maybe on the fx platform I was on.


----------



## Veii

Dimaggio1103 said:


> That seems a bit counter intuitive here. If I drop .2 off the vcore i will crash in prime again like I just did...So dropping .30 to .40 is normal on these setups? that also seems not right. Im no master, but ive been OCing for a decade now, and I dont remember ever seeing this level of vdroop except maybe on the fx platform I was on.


It's not that much 
There are two things you can't tell me 
What kind of load is P95 right now creating , as this depends up to FTT size and it does test across the whole FTT size spectrum on default 
You likely can't tell me too why it does crash , as it is not "not enough voltage" where i'm pretty sure here 

For me it does clearly look like AVX instruction sets 
(which ever right now are used - going from the first post only AVX2 has a fixed drop which then LLC adds up onto)
are crashing as you pump too much voltage into the cpu, not "too less" 

Why are you focused on 3.9 ?
Do you know if 3.8 is rockstable on your side - at which voltages ?
For me a finetuned 3.8 beats most of the 4ghz records , in IPC for sure and mostly even on Cinebench results 

EDIT:
Also yes, AVX2 load sitting in the 1.25-1.275v VID region for 4ghz is perfectly normal
AVX2 does have a fixed voltage drop and adds the loadline drop ontop of that 
To test a CPU how stable it is - you use software like OCCT & Linpack extreme to force specific load adjusting loadline
Right now you use way to much voltage 
A shutdown doesn't have to be "not enough" voltage for you - 3.9 doesn't need that much, this would be voltages for 4ghz


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Veii said:


> It's not that much
> There are two things you can't tell me
> What kind of load is P95 right now creating , as this depends up to FTT size and it does test across the whole FTT size spectrum on default
> You likely can't tell me too why it does crash , as it is not "not enough voltage" where i'm pretty sure here
> 
> For me it does clearly look like AVX instruction sets
> (which ever right now are used - going from the first post only AVX2 has a fixed drop which then LLC adds up onto)
> are crashing as you pump too much voltage into the cpu, not "too less"
> 
> Why are you focused on 3.9 ?
> Do you know if 3.8 is rockstable on your side - at which voltages ?
> For me a finetuned 3.8 beats most of the 4ghz records , in IPC for sure and mostly even on Cinebench results
> 
> EDIT:
> Also yes, AVX2 load sitting in the 1.25-1.275v VID region for 4ghz is perfectly normal
> AVX2 does have a fixed voltage drop and adds the loadline drop ontop of that
> To test a CPU how stable it is - you use software like OCCT & Linpack extreme to force specific load adjusting loadline
> Right now you use way to much voltage
> A shutdown doesn't have to be "not enough" voltage for you - 3.9 doesn't need that much, this would be voltages for 4ghz


Appreciate ya. So I was under the impression it was crashing cause I saw the vcore drop to 1.32, when overvolting I got it to only drop to 1.36 ish as you can see and no crash. I see your point on a fine tuned 3.8, but im just not happy with the scores im seeing in CB for instance. I can only get around 1500 cb at 3.8, but yea its more stable.

Is there a better stress test than p95 for this? I though p95 was godlike for finding instability.

EDIT: got linpack extreme, set your recommended settings, got a lock up instantly. Dropped now to 3.8Ghz and a vcore to 1.38v......SOC vid to 1.075, llc around 3.

EDIT 2: Linpack benchmark keeps jacking up my ****. Benchmark is fine and passes, but benching just freezes everything within seconds....Im currently at 3.8Ghz 1.38v llc3, SOC 1.1 and vcore under load is hitting 1.31v.....lol trash its dropping so much and makes no sense. If my setup cannot even do 3.8 im done with it.


----------



## Veii

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Appreciate ya. So I was under the impression it was crashing cause I saw the vcore drop to 1.32, when overvolting I got it to only drop to 1.36 ish as you can see and no crash. I see your point on a fine tuned 3.8, but im just not happy with the scores im seeing in CB for instance. I can only get around 1500 cb at 3.8, but yea its more stable.
> 
> Is there a better stress test than p95 for this? I though p95 was godlike for finding instability.


Yep, i hit so far 1762 in cinebench at 3.8 
The screenshot posted above is a bit old - this where between HynixMFR and 3400C14 flat days


Spoiler














Current one is better ^^#


Spoiler












it just has better ram timings


Staying at 10.6ns L3 cache latency on 3.8 
(L3 latency does scale with inter-core latency which does change according to cpu overclock & infinity fabric clock
that way making my 3.8 outperform 4ghz OCs ^^')
technically i should be able to push higher then 3.8 , but then this are already 210W to cool - i hit the limits already with this tiny aircooler / even lapped it's not possible above that
* tho 4.3 did boot to windows (screenshots on the so far still psu dead pc) 

Your focus right now is at first lowering SOC to 1.05v with LLC2 
Going to 3.8 back, getting this stable with 3200MT/s memory at 1.3v max 1.32v 
Then with your max 1.32v running OCCT medium dataset AVX2, having HWInfo open and checking at which VID you do have instant reboots (not freezes)
* your sweetspot would be 1.2-1.275v, 4ghz1950X run at 1.2v AVX2 and 1.25v normal / my ryzen scaled the same including another sample - 1.25 around that with mini drops is your aim to get AVX2 stable 
Afterwards the same thing but keeping instruction sets at Auto , which shifts between your P95 burn load and AVX load
Watching VID and again adjusting CPU LLC to match it up (2-4 should be fine, skip 1 this one overshoots)

After this base is done, you get to check if your rams are still stable (TM5) or you f* up voltage suply to the rams (SOC)
(a good cpu+ram OC needs the minimum found CPU OC voltage + 2 ticks ontop with higher loadline - soo the IMC get's enough voltage still)
You can skip TM5 if you know for sure your rams are fine and go directly to the heaviest load = Linpack Extreme
(settings = all threads, 10gb for 16gb systems, no HWMonitor feature - interfears with HWInfo)

Get this 3.8 basement stable , then we can speak about 3.9 
Tho pushing ram to 3466 likely has more value , as 210W are already hard enough to cool on 3.8Ghz


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Here is my sandra result. Let me know what you think I should tweak. im not sure about the meaning of each different category. Or if there is another test I should run let me know


----------



## Veii

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Here is my sandra result. Let me know what you think I should tweak. im not sure about the meaning of each different category. Or if there is another test I should run let me know


This is the Multi-Core efficiency test ?
I wonder in who's mind it was to make the view soo unlogical to read on this update ^^#
If it is, then 35GB/s would be sitting in the 1st gen bottleneck of over 72ns ram access time 
63ns intercore latency is a lot 
You should be hitting in the near 55GB/s range - or 60GB/s with 3400MT/s ram
Oh also run the tool with admin permissions please 

i know you rock CL16 kits but IF , this rly was the correct test - then something is clearly wrong 
Do you have a full Aida64 ? 
To make the Cache & Memory test


----------



## Veii

Dimaggio1103 said:


> EDIT 2: Linpack benchmark keeps jacking up my ****. Benchmark is fine and passes, but benching just freezes everything within seconds....Im currently at 3.8Ghz 1.38v llc3, SOC 1.1 and vcore under load is hitting 1.31v.....lol trash its dropping so much and makes no sense. If my setup cannot even do 3.8 im done with it.


You mean it uses 100% of everything - that's normal 
it makes sense that it drops that much from 1.38 to 1.31 
This has barely to do anything with the board, but is a common thing 
Again, i would drop to 1.275 on AVX2 intensive tests with 1.35v vCore
Linpack Extreme Stresstest uses 100% the cpu and 100% the ram 
You shouldn't do anything while it tests
Tho i would let 20 rounds of it pass, before calling it stable and keeping an eye on tDie temp 
For me this run quite well for 30min but bad psu ripple killed it:


Spoiler












well technically it was stable for 30min 
make 20 rounds of it and if it's unstable but OCCT on both AVX2 and auto passed - then it likely is your ram or too high temps killing the memory controller


You can exceed to 82c, even 85c but it will throttle (not frequency throttle)
Around 70-72c is where on 14nm the IMC get's unstable = where you can see LinX failing tests , as these are memory intensive ones
Tho it's a great testing tool to show unstable systems / better then OCCT and P95 to my eyes
Many people test CPU only , are fine with the temps but forget that at high temps the memory controller can hang up too


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> May i help
> MFR kits are lovely to OC - NOT
> No memory training will trow you back to getting these puppies stable - even tho posting will be easier
> EDIT:
> There should be no "optimal PMU training" difference/values between dies - only different main values
> Disabling it would only have negative effects when it comes to getting higher speed kits stable
> Could you post your current timing tries - did you have problems while enforcing every timing ?


I'm 2 hours into P95 with large FFTs currently and no errors so far on 3200 MT/s.
I'm using 1.1 SoC and 1.39 V DRAM set in UEFI, only have the first 6 timings set manually to 16 20 20 20 40 62, the rest is on Auto.

I also tried disabling SoC/Uncore OC option in both CBS and AMD OC, this caused blue screen after few minutes in Windows, so I put it back on.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> I'm 2 hours into P95 with large FFTs currently and no errors so far on 3200 MT/s.
> I'm using 1.1 SoC and 1.39 V DRAM set in UEFI, only have the first 6 timings set manually to 16 20 20 20 40 62, the rest is on Auto.
> 
> I also tried disabling SoC/Uncore OC option in both CBS and AMD OC, this caused blue screen after few minutes in Windows, so I put it back on.


MFR kits are rly rly b*chy and they love voltage
In my signature i have two sets oh timings, one very harsh one and another with 16-21 which does deliver acceptable results (tRFC on it was a bit bad , but stable is stable) 
Wasn't it , when you disable SOC OC , that the thing did push back to 1.2v SOC ?
under 3600 2nd gen & 3400 1st gen you don't need more then 1.05v SOC 
You could need only a tad more SOC , like 1.075 with LLC3 - IF you are rocking a high cpu OC
* so the IMC get's still enough voltage not to die out 

Ya, even tho it's auto
Can you maybe post one, just to check what the board actually predicts 
It can be quite some nonsense too


----------



## garych

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Yes sir. 1700 im rocking, and starting to understand why i never made it past 3.9....Ive tried OC via pstates, and now im trying fixed in the bios as well as fixed vcore....I have to set the vcore at 1.41 in order for it to not drop below 1.34 under load, and be somewhat stable. THis massive vdroop cannot be normal for llc1 even right?
> 
> Not understanding the interaction of instruction sets and vdroop.
> 
> Edit: Here is a ss of the tom foolery going on in my OC saga today. Its not that I need 1.4+ for a specific task, I just want a stable 3.9+ OC on this PoS. Or at the very least to not have such massive droop.


I doubt you're actually drooping here, LLC1 was always pinning the voltage to set Vcore value for me when I had 1700. Those values in screenshot are VIDs, not the voltage your CPU receives. I'm not very familiar with HWMonitor, maybe you can install the HWiNFO64 and show this section similar to one on my screenshot.


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> MFR kits are rly rly b*chy and they love voltage
> In my signature i have two sets oh timings, one very harsh one and another with 16-21 which does deliver acceptable results (tRFC on it was a bit bad , but stable is stable)
> Wasn't it , when you disable SOC OC , that the thing did push back to 1.2v SOC ?
> under 3600 2nd gen & 3400 1st gen you don't need more then 1.05v SOC
> You could need only a tad more SOC , like 1.075 with LLC3 - IF you are rocking a high cpu OC
> * so the IMC get's still enough voltage not to die out
> 
> Ya, even tho it's auto
> Can you maybe post one, just to check what the board actually predicts
> It can be quite some nonsense too


I'm trying to understand what you mean by timing tries?
Do you mean the timings that I get when I boot into Windows when I have Read/Write Training enabled or what?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Veii said:


> This is the Multi-Core efficiency test ?
> I wonder in who's mind it was to make the view soo unlogical to read on this update ^^#
> If it is, then 35GB/s would be sitting in the 1st gen bottleneck of over 72ns ram access time
> 63ns intercore latency is a lot
> You should be hitting in the near 55GB/s range - or 60GB/s with 3400MT/s ram
> Oh also run the tool with admin permissions please
> 
> i know you rock CL16 kits but IF , this rly was the correct test - then something is clearly wrong
> Do you have a full Aida64 ?
> To make the Cache & Memory test


I agree man, something just feels wrong. Ill try and go over and fine tune the voltages and frequency. I assume for a 3.8 Ghz fine tune OC nothing crazy should bne needed other than messing with SoC and cpu vcore and frequency right? for memory I just set XMP and called it good. I appreciate your help. I dont think I ran the test right, ill tune some things run again and post back, in about an hour or so. Again thanks for the hand holding a bit. Im developing a full stack site app right now, so trying to not blow my top with all of this stress. lol

@ garych appreciate your input as well m8 ty.

Edit: I agree that gui is trash. Im a python and c++ dev, so if yall are aware of any libraries I can use I could always make us a better tool to stress, but seems sandra is pretty granular and good albeit with a ****ty UI.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> I'm trying to understand what you mean by timing tries?
> Do you mean the timings that I get when I boot into Windows when I have Read/Write Training enabled or what?


I ment, if you can share for example a ryzen master screenshot of the timings the board predicts
For the ones that you let on auto and didn't enforce
I also ment before with 1st and 2nd gen - as 3rd gen IMC is the same as the 2nd gen
And limits are around the same, except for better signal integrity and 7nm chiplets + more fine controll of it
* soc limits are the same still
i mentioned some posts before too, that memory training disabled would let you post easier but you will have a harder time to make memory stable - as some values/timings are still predicted by the PMU (in AGESA) , you can not enforce every timing 
Memory Training is important - but you should have also some boot voltage too at best, else you can play with CAD_BUS 



> Translated from @cm87 very helpful RAM OC PDF Guide posted on Hardwareluxx
> About the CAD-Values:
> • CLKDrvStr - Helpful gainst Post Problems with low ProcODT (recommendation less Ω)
> • AddrCmdDrvStr - Does influence stability quite a bit (recommendation 30 or higher - find it out single handed)
> • CsOdtDrvStr - It's quite similar to how RTT_NOM works (try out what runs better - to be known, higher values increase the chance of POST issues)
> • CKEDrvStr - against waking up from sleep issues (more is better, but does increase thermals by quite a bit)


I've attached you the PDF he made, in'case you want to push it through google translate to be on english
Oh before i forget, 1usmus also explained in his RAM OC guide here on OCN - that changing 1 value does change the "Data Eye" size, and the guide above is the reason why before we had 20-24-40-30 as "recommendable" while it is now 24-20-20-24 or 20-24-24-20 / 30-30-40-60 and 20-24-40-30 are still valid ones, like 24-24-24-24 is and 30-30-40-40
Additional Note from my findings:
Increasing ram voltage in the 1.55-1.62 region like i did, does require overall higher CAD_BUS Ω to keep signal integrity clean


----------



## garych

@Veii here's RM screenshot:


----------



## Veii

Dimaggio1103 said:


> I agree man, something just feels wrong. Ill try and go over and fine tune the voltages and frequency. I assume for a 3.8 Ghz fine tune OC nothing crazy should bne needed other than messing with SoC and cpu vcore and frequency right? for memory I just set XMP and called it good. I appreciate your help. I dont think I ran the test right, ill tune some things run again and post back, in about an hour or so. Again thanks for the hand holding a bit. Im developing a full stack site app right now, so trying to not blow my top with all of this stress. lol


I wrote you the steps before on post #6970
- i'm sorry that it's hard to read / there is soo much text i need to write about that topic and still try to short things down as much as possible

Finding out the lowest VID (yes VID here not Vcore SV12) you can sustain under OCCT AVX2 specific testing is important
Starting from the lowest vCore you can use to post on 3.8 , which is between 1.3/1.32 and 1.35 in Bios (up to ram)
From this step , you have to work with loadline drops
AVX2 has a fixed drop but focus on the harshest for now - use as low of a LLC as possible / like 3-4 or even 5
SOC if 2 or 3 depends later - it depends when the memory controller will not get enough voltage 

But it's crucial to set more then 1 thing in the bios - you need to force every voltage that you can, because boards do what they want 
For example force CLD0_VDDP (either in AMD CBS -> NBIO)
or moved elsewhere now on this bios - to 0.7V aka 700 as a value 
* CLD0_VDDP does take away from the voltage buffer you have, soo sometimes increasing SOC to higher values with higher LLC for stronger drop is necessery too / but then start with 1.05v SOC and LLC2 - this should be perfectly fine for 3200 kits = 1600 FCLK (Infinity Fabric)

Later when AVX2 is stable at the lowest possible VID 
(could be 1.25 could be down to 1.2v displayed on HWInfo Sensors)
start to work your way into power virus tools - OCCT Medium Chunks Auto Instruction Sets (will be non and AVX)
This will increase temps by quite a bit and finetune cpu LLC again to the lowest VID value here 
* you should have two options that run fine between 2-3 or between 3-4, maybe even between 4-5 / this is the time where you do try to figure out which one is good for you, but it can be that you still continue to have 2 options
(Linpack Extreme will let you figure this out at the very end) 

After you know your loadline drops and finetuned it for AVX & AVX2 instruction sets 
You can focus on your main OC and on your rams for now
Let TM5 run, with 20 cycles - reuploaded with the changed config to 20 cycles / same thing as Yuri's upload but pushed for convinience
This will take 1:30h for 16GB or 3h for 32GB
* as always, don't use your PC for such heavy loads, you need all the ram that's available

When TM5 is stable & OCCT is stable for 30min each (60min for doing both tests to hit thermal equilibrium)
Run LinX - 20 rounds, all threads, no HWMonitor
If this one fails now, you either got f* by PSU ripple  or just where voltage choked somewhere
Increase cpu Vcore by +1 no LLC change and try again
Failed, increase again by +1
Failed again this 1hour 20 rounds - hmm this is hard then xD but it would be around the time to increase SOC +1
Failed again the 4th time , increase again SOC +1 but use LLC3 instead of two

Failed again the 5th time
You probably degraded your cpu with this huge allcore voltages
As you'd be by that time like me near 1.365v Vcore and around 1.068 to 1.072v SOC - both SV12 values
At this point i'd suspect the bios is wrong, or rather likely - your CPU is not seated propperly (start with this one)
3.8 should be runnable by the worst 1700 without a problem


----------



## Dimaggio1103

For that speed how do them scores look? latency still seems high. I did Multicore efficiency...that ui is awful to understand


----------



## Veii

Dimaggio1103 said:


> For that speed how do them scores look? latency still seems high. I did Multicore efficiency...that ui is awful to understand


You clearly have a huge problem 
This is how it should look like:








Can you try letting me know the L3 latency on Aida64 and grab RTC (ryzen timing checker) to check if bankgrop-swap altenative is enabled or disabled
It either is a bios bug or something else 

But before thinking about any kind of OC - you have an issue 


garych said:


> @Veii here's RM screenshot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Let me get to this back please later again
I am feeling like metally sick against Ryzen masters timing readout 
Who on earth can read that thing out - it's soo messy 
I'll need a bit offtime, to recalculate timings based on these for you / but with the view of RTC not this messy view ^^#


----------



## garych

@Veii oh sorry, I forgot about RTC. I was reading the message and RTC converted into RM in my head 😄
I thought that Ryzen 3000 has some problems with RTC readout, so it got wiped out of my brain and I started using RM for that ;D
Edit: I just tried to open RTC, and it straight up just doesn't open on Ryzen 3000, so that explains why I forgot about it


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Veii BankGroupAlternative is indeed enabled. Is this not good?

Also here is some screenshots of my progress. I found and set CLD0_VDDP to manual and it was already at 700. So left there. set SOC to 1.1 Also turned spread spectrum of, iirc this has an affect on switching frequency response, but not sure how accurate that is anymore.

Latency on l3 is not shown due to trial version, but posted a ss anyways. passed the memtest thing...3 hours it took. will try linpack next


----------



## Veii

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Veii BankGroupAlternative is indeed enabled. Is this not good?
> 
> Also here is some screenshots of my progress. I found and set CLD0_VDDP to manual and it was already at 700. So left there. set SOC to 1.1 Also turned spread spectrum of, iirc this has an affect on switching frequency response, but not sure how accurate that is anymore.
> 
> Latency on l3 is not shown due to trial version, but posted a ss anyways. passed the memtest thing...3 hours it took. will try linpack next


it does jump between 99.8 and 100mhz FSB, but it's better to have it enabled - to have it easier with ram OC
timings are huge , you can enforce both SCLs at the bottom at 5 instead of 6 6 
The tiny sisandra test looks better but you can see on the values - that you have still a huge bottleneck - 88ns intercore latency and around 52GB/s
At least it's not broken like before , soo good job - we may can start working on it 
BGS Alt has to be enabled, normal BGS normal can be disabled it increases latency 
The predicted timings are huge but at least doesn't look thaat messed up, just with very high latency 

Check PMs too 
SOC can be dropped to 1.05v to save heat , but so far that's as stock as possible and doesn't look that broken
only bottlenecking
Switch to HWInfo instead of HWMonitor please - you miss sensor values
And what's up with this 4.115 boost ?


----------



## Takla

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Yes sir. 1700 im rocking, and starting to understand why i never made it past 3.9....Ive tried OC via pstates, and now im trying fixed in the bios as well as fixed vcore....I have to set the vcore at 1.41 in order for it to not drop below 1.34 under load, and be somewhat stable. THis massive vdroop cannot be normal for llc1 even right?
> 
> Not understanding the interaction of instruction sets and vdroop.
> 
> Edit: Here is a ss of the tom foolery going on in my OC saga today. Its not that I need 1.4+ for a specific task, I just want a stable 3.9+ OC on this PoS. Or at the very least to not have such massive droop.



FIrst of all, don't use hwmonitor... use hwinfo64, Second of all, VID is not VCore.


----------



## garych

Takla said:


> Dimaggio1103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir. 1700 im rocking, and starting to understand why i never made it past 3.9....Ive tried OC via pstates, and now im trying fixed in the bios as well as fixed vcore....I have to set the vcore at 1.41 in order for it to not drop below 1.34 under load, and be somewhat stable. THis massive vdroop cannot be normal for llc1 even right?
> 
> Not understanding the interaction of instruction sets and vdroop.
> 
> Edit: Here is a ss of the tom foolery going on in my OC saga today. Its not that I need 1.4+ for a specific task, I just want a stable 3.9+ OC on this PoS. Or at the very least to not have such massive droop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIrst of all, don't use hwmonitor... use hwinfo64, Second of all, VID is not VCore.
Click to expand...

That’s what I’m talking about.
VID matters only as a reference for motherboard when Vcore is on Auto or in Offset mode.
The actual voltage mobo gives is Vcore. And with LLC1 there’s pretty much no droop, but transient response might be worse.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Takla said:


> FIrst of all, don't use hwmonitor... use hwinfo64, Second of all, VID is not VCore.


Hokaay Boomer.

Lol seriously tho thanks for that, I dont mind being corrected makes me less dumb  Ill educate myself on the difference between the two.

Now that my setup no longer apears broken I can work on the bottleneck veii. Ill do some more reading today and see what I can squeez out.

Here is that Aida shot you wanted tho. Appreciate the PM about it.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> That’s what I’m talking about.
> VID matters only as a reference for motherboard when Vcore is on Auto or in Offset mode.
> The actual voltage mobo gives is Vcore. And with LLC1 there’s pretty much no droop, but transient response might be worse.


VID doesn't have to be vcore as these two are both important on it's own (separately looked)
I mentioned VID for a reason - tho not only VID , he has to focus on vCore input in the bios (doesn't matter what SV12 says for now) and VID focus
He shouldn't focus on "correct readout" but on "specific readout" - because loadline does change VID as it changes SV12 
Still i gave him two different values to look at and focus on as both are important for 1st gen and TR4 (both are identical when it comes to that)

VID is a reference but it plays an important role - there are options in AMD CBS that push and lower VID, with both having a different effect
Overall both are important, he shouldn't read out his supplied voltage by VID and also not from the mainpage Vcore SV12, but rather by the last value on the novuton VRM VR In & Out sensor
Just again, we don't speak about correct readout but about in this case specific AVX2 drop readable value 
Neither VRM Out, nor SV12 will help him in this specific tracking case here


----------



## Veii

EDIT: Double post , submission bugged out


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> VID doesn't have to be vcore as these two are both important on it's own (separately looked)
> I mentioned VID for a reason - tho not only VID , he has to focus on vCore input in the bios (doesn't matter what SV12 says for now) and VID focus
> He shouldn't focus on "correct readout" but on "specific readout" - because loadline does change VID as it changes SV12
> Still i gave him two different values to look at and focus on as both are important for 1st gen and TR4 (both are identical when it comes to that)
> 
> VID is a reference but it plays an important role - there are options in AMD CBS that push and lower VID, with both having a different effect
> Overall both are important, he shouldn't read out his supplied voltage by VID and also not from the mainpage Vcore SV12, but rather by the last value on the novuton VRM VR In & Out sensor
> Just again, we don't speak about correct readout but about in this case specific AVX2 drop readable value
> Neither VRM Out, nor SV12 will help him in this specific tracking case here


I thought it was SVI 2, not SV 12.

I remember when I had 1700 I was getting wrong readouts on the power consumption from the Nuvoton section, which seemed too high for given voltage and temperature.
I then looked at IRF IR35204 of both Vcore and SoC VRM, and that was giving me much more reasonable values.
I don't bother looking for voltage there as much on the new processor because the difference of readout from SVI2 and VRM is only like 1 or 2 mV in HWiNFO.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> I thought it was SVI 2, not SV 12.
> 
> I remember when I had 1700 I was getting wrong readouts on the power consumption from the Nuvoton section, which seemed too high for given voltage and temperature.
> I then looked at IRF IR35204 of both Vcore and SoC VRM, and that was giving me much more reasonable values.
> I don't bother looking for voltage there as much on the new processor because the difference of readout from SVI2 and VRM is only like 1 or 2 mV in HWiNFO.


Yea my bad, looks like i called it always wrongly
I focus on VID here a lot (but not as the main thing) because you can push VID to be 1.5v supplied while for example the 1950X was getting only 1.2v vCore 
there are (well "where") options in the bios about specific LN2 powerconsumption settings in AMD CBS which changed VID between 1:1 sync with vcore , to Oversplied 1.5 for LN2 OCers (as well used in the PE settings under OC presets)
that pushed the 1950 always near 350W power consumption - while this thing also does work for the ryzen 1st gen 

I am focusing on it, because it shows more accurately on an AVX(2) allcore load the jumps and the biggest voltage drop
That way you can see when it chokes on voltage, as VID is more then just vCore (well it can be more if you oversuply more)
The quotes all where correct about VID not being the same - but it does have a play with vCore, just not "only" vcore - which is important to track how much it falls 
(not how high it gets)


----------



## Veii

Dimaggio1103 said:


> Hokaay Boomer.
> 
> Lol seriously tho thanks for that, I dont mind being corrected makes me less dumb  Ill educate myself on the difference between the two.
> 
> Now that my setup no longer apears broken I can work on the bottleneck veii. Ill do some more reading today and see what I can squeez out.
> 
> Here is that Aida shot you wanted tho. Appreciate the PM about it.


You very likely hit the same bug as i did 
I wonder, how or what did fix it - seeing it here on 5.99 still reproducable (according to your first SiSandra screenshot) 
Still makes me worry, that it clearly does exist - just what triggers it 
I noted it down as an ABBA only bug, well pre-ABBA , actually 1003ABB and AB - by some tool overwriting AMD CBS hidden values, and at the end somehow messing up memory interleaving (as fixing that, and enforcing BGS-Alt did fix it)

Would love to know if just forcing SOC and CLD0_VDDP , did fix your "issue"
if this is an 3.8 allcore - something still pushes L3 latency up , it should be 11.8 on 3.8Ghz without any hidden bios tweaks (with zenstates)
Your L1 Read & Copy looks oke - write is alright 
L2 Read & Copy is a bit low still - and latency could be in the 1.0ns region / write was fine
L3 Read & Write is fine, copy is still slow 

Please re-run the test 3 times and try to kill everything that you normaly can (win defender can stay - kill shareX too)
L3 latency for 3.8 is still high - hopefully just a resource bug , else something else is not fine yet (aside from the memory latency bottleneck, which shows in SiSandra)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ran three times, everything killed. I may have messed the earlier benchmarks up because I run a lot of web servers and VMs and may have left some of the web servers up at first. I made sure since to close everything down.

Still seems like my IPC is a bit slower then normal for these speeds. I should be netting more in synthetics like cb. Cb is giving me 1630 on avg.


----------



## garych

Was playing around with voltage offset today to figure out what's best for a single core performance. Got 201 single threaded in CB15 for the first time.








In UEFI I disabled PBO and Scalar, only left +200MHz AutoOC.

Used 1 thread of P95 with Small FFTs and pinned it to a thread of my top core for testing.
Deciding factor for that offset was an Effective Clock for that top core thread monitored with HWiNFO64.
Later on I also tested the worst thread to see if it's not being choked by the offset. Results in the table are ~top average of what I was getting during test:









LLC didn't matter for this test, but I had it on Level 5. Also tested how much LLC affects Average Effective Clock when running Small FFTs on all 12 threads, after I was done with single core and set offset to -0.0875.
LLC Level 5 was too little for Average Effective Clock as my worst core would go really low on Effective Clock. Stopped on Level 3, as on Level 2 there was more heat and it wouldn't clock as high on my "Hyper 212".


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> Used 1 thread of P95 with Small FFTs and pinned it to a thread of my top core for testing.
> Deciding factor for that offset was an Effective Clock for that top core thread monitored with HWiNFO64.
> 
> LLC didn't matter for this test, but I had it on Level 5. Also tested how much LLC affects Average Effective Clock when running Small FFTs on all 12 threads, after I was done with single core and set offset to -0.0875.
> LLC Level 5 was too little for Average Effective Clock as my worst core would go really low on Effective Clock. Stopped on Level 3, as on Level 2 there was more heat and it wouldn't clock as high on my "Hyper 212".


Is it possible that you change a bit the testing methodology 
- instead of going non AVX small FFT for a burn test and AVX LLC drop check

To switch over to OCCT medium chunks AVX2 testing for max LLC drop calculation and linpack extreme for AVX Allcore load testing 
P95 is honnestly quite flawed - it can be good with custon FFT sizes, but it does what it wants and shuffles through many FFT size patterns
Meaning ~ what i explained to Dimaggio, he can't tell me what P95 does in it's current szenario, 
if AVX or non AVX - while his testing of voltage drop

Please if you can, switch over to OCCT medium chunks for AVX2 testing and linpack extreme for AVX (burn test) allcore testing
LinX does report actual GFlops render performance and has an instability check 
(it's quite fast in finding memory & cpu instability, than for example OCCT, Aida64 or P95) 


Dimaggio1103 said:


> Still seems like my IPC is a bit slower then normal for these speeds. I should be netting more in synthetics like cb. Cb is giving me 1630 on avg.


Memory R&W looks alright
L1 is fine
L2 is still a mess, but that is likely the memory bottleneck
L3 Copy is also a mess - but latency of it is nearly fine / guess that 0.1 belongs to windows services and microsoft tracking-ware

Our work would now be, getting your memory under 70ns - to remove your bottleneck 
(under 72 usually, but as you have services running - you need to offset this resource hog)
What did thaiphoon burner report for dies for them ?
Later i'll try to find the older release of zenstates with PerformanceEnchancer and PerformanceBias option 
- letting you overwrite some hidden bios values in the bios 
You should be at least over 1700cb even with HynixMFR rams (after they reach under 72ns access time latency)


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> Is it possible that you change a bit the testing methodology
> - instead of going non AVX small FFT for a burn test and AVX LLC drop check
> 
> To switch over to OCCT medium chunks AVX2 testing for max LLC drop calculation and linpack extreme for AVX Allcore load testing
> P95 is honnestly quite flawed - it can be good with custon FFT sizes, but it does what it wants and shuffles through many FFT size patterns
> Meaning ~ what i explained to Dimaggio, he can't tell me what P95 does in it's current szenario,
> if AVX or non AVX - while his testing of voltage drop
> 
> Please if you can, switch over to OCCT medium chunks for AVX2 testing and linpack extreme for AVX (burn test) allcore testing
> LinX does report actual GFlops render performance and has an instability check
> (it's quite fast in finding memory & cpu instability, than for example OCCT, Aida64 or P95)


Linpack Xtreme is using AVX2 on Ryzen now.
Also I'm not sure how it's stressing this CPU if it sits at just 53C while running.


----------



## Lexus_Monsenhor

Sup guys!
I'm running an X370 Professional, which is basically the same as a Taichi.
Just now i've had some time to try and overclock my RAM, but i'm not sure which tab of the motherboard i should input the subtimings i want to try out, if its on OC Tweaker or over at Advanced>AMD Overclocking.
Which is it? Or is it both?

Edit: i'm on the latest BIOS version, P5.80


----------



## polkfan

Lexus_Monsenhor said:


> Sup guys!
> I'm running an X370 Professional, which is basically the same as a Taichi.
> Just now i've had some time to try and overclock my RAM, but i'm not sure which tab of the motherboard i should input the subtimings i want to try out, if its on OC Tweaker or over at Advanced>AMD Overclocking.
> Which is it? Or is it both?
> 
> Edit: i'm on the latest BIOS version, P5.80


It doesn't matter what one you use i use the one in the overclocking tab


----------



## Unoid

5.99 beta on my FPG lowered my memory overclock ability. I was at 3466 @ 14-14-15-14-30 at 1.4V on b-die 2x16gb
Now only 3200 XMP 14-14-14-38 at stock 1.35V seems to be stable. 

I hope the official 1.0.0.4 BIOS brings back the good memory OC of 1003ABB BIOS 5.80.

At least I boost to 4.525ghz now vs 4.400ghz


----------



## Unoid

Lexus_Monsenhor said:


> Sup guys!
> I'm running an X370 Professional, which is basically the same as a Taichi.
> Just now i've had some time to try and overclock my RAM, but i'm not sure which tab of the motherboard i should input the subtimings i want to try out, if its on OC Tweaker or over at Advanced>AMD Overclocking.
> Which is it? Or is it both?
> 
> Edit: i'm on the latest BIOS version, P5.80


the main overclocking section is where you click the amd memory timings, update them in that menu.


----------



## polkfan

Unoid said:


> 5.99 beta on my FPG lowered my memory overclock ability. I was at 3466 @ 14-14-15-14-30 at 1.4V on b-die 2x16gb
> Now only 3200 XMP 14-14-14-38 at stock 1.35V seems to be stable.
> 
> I hope the official 1.0.0.4 BIOS brings back the good memory OC of 1003ABB BIOS 5.80.
> 
> At least I boost to 4.525ghz now vs 4.400ghz


I read that a lot of users had this happen to them, what's crazy is my max boost is rarely achived now under stock and i can no longer get 4425mhz like i used to on the last bios version. However it doesn't matter as my scores are higher now then they have ever been


----------



## Veii

Unoid said:


> 5.99 beta on my FPG lowered my memory overclock ability. I was at 3466 @ 14-14-15-14-30 at 1.4V on b-die 2x16gb
> Now only 3200 XMP 14-14-14-38 at stock 1.35V seems to be stable.
> 
> I hope the official 1.0.0.4 BIOS brings back the good memory OC of 1003ABB BIOS 5.80.


Checked both 5.80 old and 5.99
There was no update when it comes to PMU (memory training) algorythms
It should not change your memory OC ability at all - unless default values like CLD0_VDDG got changed from 850mV before to 700mV on 1004B (700mV should it be)
What could have changed are the training pattern for PHY 
(AMD CBS -> UMC Common Options -> Phy Configuration -> PMU Training) 
which can affect memory stability on bad memory training
Including, enable MBIST in Data Eye Mode ~ but keep the Data Eye menu tab on Auto, don't know the specific values
(AMD CBS -> UMC Common Options -> Memory MBIST)

Overall the PMU version is the same old one we had before passing AGESA 1.0.0.2 - from 0.0.7.2, no change there
Please doublecheck this specific values - both CLD0's and "repair" PHY memory training values ~ like 1usmus suggested on his calculator


----------



## hesee

Unoid said:


> 5.99 beta on my FPG lowered my memory overclock ability. I was at 3466 @ 14-14-15-14-30 at 1.4V on b-die 2x16gb
> Now only 3200 XMP 14-14-14-38 at stock 1.35V seems to be stable.
> 
> I hope the official 1.0.0.4 BIOS brings back the good memory OC of 1003ABB BIOS 5.80.
> 
> At least I boost to 4.525ghz now vs 4.400ghz


Try different procodt ja rzq settings. On my professional gaming 5.80 had 7/2/1 and 40ohm settings for C16/3600. Now with 5.99 beta i am using 0/3/1 and 40ohm for even tighter c16/3600 settings Ram is C15/3200, so it's worse bin than yours. Hunting stable terminations took some time, but i had same issue even with 2700X and pinnacle ridge bioses. Settings that were ok became extremly unstable on next release. Strange as those shouldn't change.

SOC is actually set to 1.075v (and hwinfo shows that), ram is at 1.40v at bios.


----------



## Art385

So it not just me that have problems with memory OC. Funny thing is now I can one time do 2000% on HCI without erorr and after reboot I have couple errors in just 10 minutes it is like this bios don't like higher speeds then 3600 MHz. I can set to 3600 and do cl14-14-14-28 + tight subtimings without a problem but when I go above my memory one time is super stable and on other it is not at least according to HCI memtest otherwise everything is great. 
I don't what is going on as I could do 3733 cl14 before. Something is glitched with memory with this agesa because when I enable XMP I'm always getting [email protected] with patriot 4400 b-die/ballistix 3000 cl15 rev.e/corsairs lpx 3000 cl15 afr. Same thing is on GB x570 Elite and latest bios which also set [email protected] with xmp enabled. I didn't found this before as my b-die have no probs with 312 trfc even on 3800+ but I got real headache when I try to run G.skills neo rgb 3600 cl16 with CJR IC's on x570. I normally would blame asrock but I got same behavior with GB board so it is not asrock fault.


----------



## garych

hesee said:


> Try different procodt ja rzq settings. On my professional gaming 5.80 had 7/2/1 and 40ohm settings for C16/3600. Now with 5.99 beta i am using 0/3/1 and 40ohm for even tighter c16/3600 settings Ram is C15/3200, so it's worse bin than yours. Hunting stable terminations took some time, but i had same issue even with 2700X and pinnacle ridge bioses. Settings that were ok became extremly unstable on next release. Strange as those shouldn't change.
> 
> SOC is actually set to 1.075v (and hwinfo shows that), ram is at 1.40v at bios.


Ryzen Master shows VIDs, not the actual voltage, that's why SoC there is not what it is in reality.
Try setting VIDs as well in UEFI and you'll see.


----------



## fcchin

Hello guys, you are all correct, @Art385 @hesee @polkfan @Unoid @Dimaggio1103 @Veii @garych

I experience nearly all the things you guys say, my simple conclusion is good news bad news.

Bad news first = RANDOMly unstable. Only at 2933mhz 1usmus fast timing V2 hynix afr 1.35v [CMK32GX4M2B3000C15], even after raising voltage to 1.4 soc 1.1v and slow timing still randomly crash games and regardless of whatever procODT, cad bus etc etc etc. Not as stable as previously log book recorded timings/voltages proven from months and months over variouses previous bioses version 5.8, 5.67, 5.5 etc etc etc, that had no crash of games after sufficient voltages/timing tried/found etc. This uefi 5.99 for me is the worst bios even at 2933mhz. aida64 latency is 84ns 45000MB/s not very demanding but not stable now.

but then good news
uefi 5.99 will as like 5.8 easy to boot from original XMP virgin, it will automatically add +1 timing to tCL from 15 to 16 upon first PSU power on virgin after clear CMOS, POST without error beep sound, just 3 rounds training and success. Windows OK etc. Game OK etc. 

and like uefi 5.8 it can overclock the ram using original XMP just +1 tCL, others all auto, just keep adding voltage 
2933mhz 1.35v soc 1.025v a-tuning read out 
3000mhz 1.36v soc 1.05v 
3133mhz 1.41v soc 1.125v procODT 68 was all it needed. stable
3200mhz 1.54v soc 1.2v procODT 68 was all it needed. stable best aida64 latency 74ns 

3266mhz 1.58v soc 1.2v procODT 68 and cad bus fiddling needed. Stable for 6 hours game non stop.

3333mhz 1.61v soc 1.2v procODT 68/80 and cad bus 30/40 fiddling needed. POST OK windows OK, youtube web browse OK, light workload OK, but games crash, which I'm not complaining as not yet found matching settings. 

Well, better than uefi 4.x and older 3.x can't OC beyond 3200, but only OK at POST and windows but game crash. 

prerequisite, my taichi-x370 just returned from warranty in Hong Kong service centre where they erase bios properly completely don't let old bioses flashes traces linger, then flash 5.8 clean.

Problem was bios not keeping time/date and settings at boot. It retains setting the memory 1,2,3,4,5 which I had to manually recall each time I power off the wall socket. Annoying. 

So may be I must do as advice from @theStilt use flashrom, can't rely on instant flash??? 

Sorry I don't memtest benchmark, only memtest on single error stop for a minute or two then rather enjoy game time to see if it crash instead of can't do anything waiting for results for hours.

In the past I would OC and game if crash I can fall back to 2933mhz, but now even this fails, hence not so good.


----------



## hesee

garych said:


> Ryzen Master shows VIDs, not the actual voltage, that's why SoC there is not what it is in reality.
> Try setting VIDs as well in UEFI and you'll see.


Thanks that did it. I had tried if before, but i had soc overclock mode disabled in cbs menus, so that's why it didn't work. Soc overclock is disabled and soc vid setting works again.


----------



## Art385

garych said:


> Ryzen Master shows VIDs, not the actual voltage, that's why SoC there is not what it is in reality.
> Try setting VIDs as well in UEFI and you'll see.


Yes I know on taichi vrm voltages or svi12 voltages are the real ones my SOC is [email protected]@llc1 and for 1800MHz/3600MHz this is way more then enough. I've also tested different procodt & termination and that did not change anything. You can use vids as well though u will get massive vdrop but it is working fine. 
Yesterday I've tested 3600 cl15-15-15-30 trfc [email protected] (1.35v in bios) and was stable 3x times till 200% and then longer run to 800% went without a problem though I got freeze in Halo Reach but it is always in same place so I think it isn't memory related but it is simply a bug in game or my GPU oc failed on me as halo reach is preatty great stability tester even for IF OC. 
This random errors are really weird and should not happen my modules have active cooling on them so it is also not temp related. It is like when I try too push mem latency past 66ns it starting to throw errors randomly. I will today try to set 3733 [email protected] GD OFF but will properly set trfc2 and trfc4 instead putting only 3xtimes same value maybe this is the problem


----------



## Veii

Art385 said:


> Yesterday I've tested 3600 cl15-15-15-30 trfc [email protected] (1.35v in bios) and was stable 3x times till 200% and then longer run to 800% went without a problem though I got freeze in Halo Reach but it is always in same place so I think it isn't memory related but it is simply a bug in game or my GPU oc failed on me as halo reach is preatty great stability tester even for IF OC.


Please if you use dram calculators memtest or HCI memtest - go for 10 000% as "stable stability" and/ or TM5 20rounds 1usmus_v3 (1h for 16gb) + 1000% (not less than that)
304 tRFC is no clean sync 306-227-140 would be at 170ns - for 3600MT/s , while 306 may not be fine up to your timings (tRAS & tRTP) 
360 tRFC would be a clean sync for 45 as tRAS with tRTP of 8 on SLC of 4 or even 3 (3 only with tWR 12)
* you can test both tRFCs (if stable) with SiSoftware Sandra -> Multi Core efficiency, Test (inter-core bandwith and inter-core latency)
EDIT, tiny addition:
tRFC 270-201-123 / can work with tRAS 45, but it would need some lowering of tRRDS(L) and lower tRDWR to 7 & tWRRD 3, tRTP 6 (else you overshoot tRFC)
** just tRTP 6 is very low - your kit may not boot that and requires SLC of 3 3
*** also requires over 1.45v to 1.48v (very unlikely under 1.42v)


Art385 said:


> This random errors are really weird and should not happen my modules have active cooling on them so it is also not temp related. It is like when I try too push mem latency past 66ns it starting to throw errors randomly. I will today try to set 3733 [email protected] GD OFF but will properly set trfc2 and trfc4 instead putting only 3xtimes same value maybe this is the problem


Please do that, calculate tRFC2 and tRFC4
and focus on keeping CLD0_VDDP as low as possible 
at worst play with CAD_BUS timings from 55-55-55 to 58-58-58 (calculator says 56 but that's for 14-14-16(RCDRD))


----------



## PJVol

@*Veii*
What i like the most about this BIOS(MB/CPU) is that i simply set mem frequency to 3800, dial in fast preset timings from calculator, set 1900 fclk and reboot. On my previous R5 1600, system hadn't even boot at that ram speed, even with spd timings and high voltage (though i haven't deep dive into some advanced ram settings there)


----------



## Veii

PJVol said:


> @*Veii*
> What i like the most about this BIOS(MB/CPU) is that i simply set mem frequency to 3800, dial in fast preset timings from calculator, set 1900 fclk and reboot. On my previous R5 1600, system hadn't even boot at that ram speed, even with spd timings and high voltage (though i haven't deep dive into some advanced ram settings there)


Uhm 
I hope you didn't try anything over 3400 on 1st gen ^^
As even 3400 did need quite some finetuning to get to run


----------



## polkfan

Veii said:


> Please if you use dram calculators memtest or HCI memtest - go for 10 000% as "stable stability" and/ or TM5 20rounds 1usmus_v3 (1h for 16gb) + 1000% (not less than that)
> 304 tRFC is no clean sync 306-227-140 would be at 170ns - for 3600MT/s , while 306 may not be fine up to your timings (tRAS & tRTP)
> 360 tRFC would be a clean sync for 45 as tRAS with tRTP of 8 on SLC of 4 or even 3 (3 only with tWR 12)
> * you can test both tRFCs (if stable) with SiSoftware Sandra -> Multi Core efficiency, Test (inter-core bandwith and inter-core latency)
> EDIT, tiny addition:
> tRFC 270-201-123 / can work with tRAS 45, but it would need some lowering of tRRDS(L) and lower tRDWR to 7 & tWRRD 3, tRTP 6 (else you overshoot tRFC)
> ** just tRTP 6 is very low - your kit may not boot that and requires SLC of 3 3
> *** also requires over 1.45v to 1.48v (very unlikely under 1.42v)
> 
> Please do that, calculate tRFC2 and tRFC4
> and focus on keeping CLD0_VDDP as low as possible
> at worst play with CAD_BUS timings from 55-55-55 to 58-58-58 (calculator says 56 but that's for 14-14-16(RCDRD))


I personally use these settings for testing

I hope with Zen 3 Amd does something to lower memory latency i'm confident this is why its behind in gaming that and of course the lower frequency.


----------



## PJVol

Veii said:


> Uhm
> I hope you didn't try anything over 3400 on 1st gen ^^
> As even 3400 did need quite some finetuning to get to run


Yeah, tried 3466, booted but unstable, anyway it's a history now. Funny thing for me is it takes 4 years to finally see what this ram is capable of.


----------



## Veii

PJVol said:


> Yeah, tried 3466, booted but unstable, anyway it's a history now. Funny thing for me is it takes 4 years to finally see what this ram is capable of.


Yes haha, running 3466 on gen 1 is like runnign 3733 on 2nd gen 
Possible but never bootable without doing a lot of work ^^'

Funny thing is, 1st gen can theoretically run 3600
But i couldn't sustain before over 10 loops TM5 
Because it needed 1.175v SOC , and that made around 280W to cool 
IMC crashed because of thermals


----------



## Art385

Veii said:


> Please if you use dram calculators memtest or HCI memtest - go for 10 000% as "stable stability" and/ or TM5 20rounds 1usmus_v3 (1h for 16gb) + 1000% (not less than that)
> 304 tRFC is no clean sync 306-227-140 would be at 170ns - for 3600MT/s , while 306 may not be fine up to your timings (tRAS & tRTP)
> 360 tRFC would be a clean sync for 45 as tRAS with tRTP of 8 on SLC of 4 or even 3 (3 only with tWR 12)
> * you can test both tRFCs (if stable) with SiSoftware Sandra -> Multi Core efficiency, Test (inter-core bandwith and inter-core latency)
> EDIT, tiny addition:
> tRFC 270-201-123 / can work with tRAS 45, but it would need some lowering of tRRDS(L) and lower tRDWR to 7 & tWRRD 3, tRTP 6 (else you overshoot tRFC)
> ** just tRTP 6 is very low - your kit may not boot that and requires SLC of 3 3
> *** also requires over 1.45v to 1.48v (very unlikely under 1.42v)
> 
> Please do that, calculate tRFC2 and tRFC4
> and focus on keeping CLD0_VDDP as low as possible
> at worst play with CAD_BUS timings from 55-55-55 to 58-58-58 (calculator says 56 but that's for 14-14-16(RCDRD))


I already tested this settings but on higher IF speeds and still one time I can run hci whole day no probs on next boot errors. On 3600MHz I can do really tight timings without a problem as I won't hit below 65ns latency with my cpu. Random errors occurs when I'm in 64-63ns range. Though I didn't play with cad timings next time will try this. 
I've tested thoroughly 3600MHz and it works great no probs on cl14/15 tough I will stay on c15 not that much slower then cl14 but voltage requirements are much lower then on cl14 and really I don't need higher performance as long as my xonar stxII works  
One thing I didn't tested is SOC on 1.2v and on 1.0.0.4 agesa when you set 1800IF or higher board will set this voltage below will set 1.1v so maybe this 1.2v is not there because of bug but it is actually required to get this last drop of performance that is available  maybe will test this sometime in the future but not now as past week I was playing memtests instead of games xD and damn that was a waste of time


----------



## Veii

Art385 said:


> I already tested this settings but on higher IF speeds and still one time I can run hci whole day no probs on next boot errors. On 3600MHz I can do really tight timings without a problem as I won't hit below 65ns latency with my cpu.


Memory access time and cpu based inter-core access-time latency are not the same thing
You can't have anything preventing you from going with lower latency, except IF speed 
(There should be no "minimum" latency wall and likely not the fault of your cpu)



> Random errors occurs when I'm in 64-63ns range. Though I didn't play with cad timings next time will try this.
> I've tested thoroughly 3600MHz and it works great no probs on cl14/15 tough I will stay on c15 not that much slower then cl14 but voltage requirements are much lower then on cl14 and really I don't need higher performance as long as my xonar stxII works


mm, yees i mean if you want to spare time , focus on it - if you don't it's alright 
CL14-15-15 for example can also work, but like showed as the alternative timings on my signature
Even if you go 14-12-14-12 which is lower latency, you will have performance penalty - when ram (writing above) is not in sync
(forwarding you back to the tRFC part to get that in sync at first~
Low latency timings can be stable and still perf worse
Only SiSoftware Sandra or Yuri's DRAM Calculator - the latency Graph option will show IPC gain/loses thanks to memory
(suggestion, SiSoftware Sandra Multi-Core efficiency test)

I can forward you to the quote in post #6979
Play with the 4 CAD_BUS values, if you have post issues
~ tho first focus on getting well synced timings and fixing CLD0_VDDP voltage to prevent boot issues

Just also keep in mind, the suggested "crazy" voltage of >1.56v to <1.62v was only for HynixMFR 
Where these kits love voltage over 1.5v to drop tCL & tRP
I would not suggest going over 1.5v on b-dies,
unless you use it for benchmarking and then disable a huge chunk of the memory 
~ like Buildzoid illustrated in his latest Viper Steel CL12 showcase


> One thing I didn't tested is SOC on 1.2v and on 1.0.0.4 agesa when you set 1800IF or higher board will set this voltage below will set 1.1v so maybe this 1.2v is not there because of bug but it is actually required to get this last drop of performance that is available  maybe will test this sometime in the future but not now as past week I was playing memtests instead of games xD and damn that was a waste of time


Yea, please stay on 1.1v SOC
1.15 can work in very special cases over 3800MT/s - but over that it does have negative effects on memory OC
Soo stay at or under 1.1 and you're fine (around 1.08-1.087v readout with LLC drop)
Probably force that voltage and don't let it shuffle arround


----------



## Spectre73

> Yea, please stay on 1.1v SOC
> 1.15 can work in very special cases over 3800MT/s - but over that it does have negative effects on memory OC
> Soo stay at or under 1.1 and you're fine (around 1.08-1.087v readout with LLC drop)
> Probably force that voltage and don't let it shuffle arround


With 1900 MHz fclk a CPU performance regression has been observed, unless you increase the soc voltage above 1.1v.
I would everyone that runs 1900 flck advise to test performance witgh 1.1v and around 1.15v SOC.

I observed it, too, the one time I tried 1900 flck. I could remedy it with 1.2v SOC but deemed it to risky, so I switched back to 1800 Mhz fclk.


----------



## Unoid

Thanks for previous advice the last couple pages on my memory OC going bad on 5.99beta vs 5.8 on x370 FPG. I'll try some of the advice when I get free time.

what is trf2 and trfc4? I always leave these at XMP and only modifying trfc to what ryzen dram calc says


----------



## Spectre73

Unoid said:


> Thanks for previous advice the last couple pages on my memory OC going bad on 5.99beta vs 5.8 on x370 FPG. I'll try some of the advice when I get free time.
> 
> what is trf2 and trfc4? I always leave these at XMP and only modifying trfc to what ryzen dram calc says


These settings are not used on ryzen. The advice to set them is wrong. It is just unnecessary and you can leave them alone. Source is The Stilt among many others.


----------



## Art385

Veii said:


> Memory access time and cpu based inter-core access-time latency are not the same thing
> You can't have anything preventing you from going with lower latency, except IF speed
> (There should be no "minimum" latency wall and likely not the fault of your cpu)
> 
> mm, yees i mean if you want to spare time , focus on it - if you don't it's alright
> CL14-15-15 for example can also work, but like showed as the alternative timings on my signature
> Even if you go 14-12-14-12 which is lower latency, you will have performance penalty - when ram (writing above) is not in sync
> (forwarding you back to the tRFC part to get that in sync at first~
> Low latency timings can be stable and still perf worse
> Only SiSoftware Sandra or Yuri's DRAM Calculator - the latency Graph option will show IPC gain/loses thanks to memory
> (suggestion, SiSoftware Sandra Multi-Core efficiency test)
> 
> I can forward you to the quote in post #6979
> Play with the 4 CAD_BUS values, if you have post issues
> ~ tho first focus on getting well synced timings and fixing CLD0_VDDP voltage to prevent boot issues
> 
> Just also keep in mind, the suggested "crazy" voltage of >1.56v to <1.62v was only for HynixMFR
> Where these kits love voltage over 1.5v to drop tCL & tRP
> I would not suggest going over 1.5v on b-dies,
> unless you use it for benchmarking and then disable a huge chunk of the memory
> ~ like Buildzoid illustrated in his latest Viper Steel CL12 showcase
> 
> Yea, please stay on 1.1v SOC
> 1.15 can work in very special cases over 3800MT/s - but over that it does have negative effects on memory OC
> Soo stay at or under 1.1 and you're fine (around 1.08-1.087v readout with LLC drop)
> Probably force that voltage and don't let it shuffle arround


First of all thanks for answering. I will 4 sure test software that you suggested as of now I'm only test in games for best lows. Actually I can do something like 14-12-12 but I've always try to use main timings flat like 14-14-14. If you ask if I have any posting issues then no. PC can run for weeks without a crash  If I wouldn't like memory overclocking and testing I would say it is completely stable it is just throw random errors and not all the time and only in HCI TM5 will run with no errors for hours every time.


----------



## Veii

Spectre73 said:


> These settings are not used on ryzen. The advice to set them is wrong. It is just unnecessary and you can leave them alone. Source is The Stilt among many others.


I agree with The Stilt on many things, but this would be one which I don't 
Simply as i've seen them to make a difference and PMU does auto calculate them, which also happens often to be miscalculated
Of course I'm willing to be proofed wrong, but the problem lies again, seeing it in person making a difference
While I can agree that it doesn't do anything anymore, maybe ? ~ but as the PMU firnware didn't change since 0.0.7.2 , I still strongly doubt that 

My problem here lies even when quoted:


> - tRFC2 or tRFC4 are not used unless the refresh mode is 2x or 4x (which normally never happens).
> - The other two are just ratios of the first trfc. The most stability is seen around where TRFC2 = TRFC / 1.34 and TRFC4= TRFC2 / 1.625
> - tRFC2 and tRFC4 are timings for when the refresh mode hits 2x or 4x. This should only happen if your RAM is overheating, which is 85 degrees according to JEDEC"


This doesn't align with my experience on the hard to get stable MFR kits 
It did make a stability difference under 50c, as they where actively cooled under 1.62v (yes its fine for this specific dies)

My problem here accepting it does nothing outside of the in person experience is:
tRFC2/4 does change the tREF(I) range not only tRFC 
And tMRDPDA + tSTAG are changed 
Even when we don't have most of the control options yet 
While on custom BIOSes for the CH6 you had control over memory ban'ing

Also yes, on Intel it is a crucial part ~ but "not doing anything" vs "we have no direct access I guess they don't do anything" doesn't sense to me as logical outcome
Honestly, aside from my own result
Not having direct BIOS access to something, doesn't make it being ignored 

Please link me to threads which illustrate that it doesn't do anything, while it is clearly loaded, used and different tREF(I) does make a change on DDR4 Memory :h34r-smi
Once my gear lives again, I will retest the same MFR timings and forcefully desync tRFC 
Then come back go you with visible results 
But so far ~ sorry I can't agree it being ignored when several calculated values change up your set tRFC2/4 
Which logically indicates, its used and on more then just "after 85c DRAM Temp" does make a difference~


Art385 said:


> First of all thanks for answering. I will 4 sure test software that you suggested as of now I'm only test in games for best lows.


SiSoftware Sandra -> Multi Core Efficiency Test
Get your timings first to be in synch with the suggested ones before for 3600 and crosstest them with the 3 suggested tRFC timings
SiSandra will show what's in sync


> Actually I can do something like 14-12-12 but I've always try to use main timings flat like 14-14-14. If you ask if I have any posting issues then no. PC can run for weeks without a crash  If I wouldn't like memory overclocking and testing I would say it is completely stable it is just throw random errors and not all the time and only in HCI. TM5 will run with no errors for hours every time.


Sorry, I think language barrier is a problem
I didn't understand you before
Only HCI trows errors, after how many minutes 
TM5 you used 1usmus_v3 preset or Serj's one ?
Such irregular timings can work, but I can not give you right now tested ones ~ only calculate
14-12 does work , and is clearly stable but SiSandra shows, they are not perfectly in synch
With 4GB/s difference , even when latency was lower, performance was worse
Soo focus first on SiSandra and get tRFC right


----------



## Art385

Veii said:


> I agree with The Stilt on many things, but this would be one which I don't
> Sorry, I think language barrier is a problem
> I didn't understand you before
> Only HCI trows errors, after how many minutes
> TM5 you used 1usmus_v3 preset or Serj's one ?
> Such irregular timings can work, but I can not give you right now tested ones ~ only calculate
> 14-12 does work , and is clearly stable but SiSandra shows, they are not perfectly in synch
> With 4GB/s difference , even when latency was lower, performance was worse
> Soo focus first on SiSandra and get tRFC right


Yep only HCI and it is in like first 5 minutes and next time it can run for 6 hours xD reboot and you get errors on like 3% coverage or 7%. TM5 with 1usmus_v3 runs without errors for like 40 loops. TM5 it is great for ma rev.e ballistix but man it just sucks on b-die for error checking. Ok will play with SiS it for sure looks cool


----------



## Veii

Art385 said:


> Yep only HCI and it is in like first 5 minutes and next time it can run for 6 hours xD reboot and you get errors on like 3% coverage or 7%. TM5 with 1usmus_v3 runs without errors for like 40 loops. TM5 it is great for ma rev.e ballistix but man it just sucks on b-die for error checking. Ok will play with SiS it for sure looks cool


But this reboot difference means, something you haven't fixed (voltage or resistance) changed on memory training
(after the next boot)

Is there anything out of this options you haven't changed:
- CLD0_VDDP
- SOC fixed voltage
- SOC Uncore OC enable 
- chipset/memory interleaving auto=enable
- memory interleaving size 512
- HW prefetcher / both enable
- phy memory training options (see calculator for values | tiny a is for us, 10 & big A doesn't work)
- CAD_BUS resistance
- all 3 RTT resistance values
- procODT
Hopefully didn't forget one


----------



## PJVol

Spectre73 said:


> I observed it, too, the one time I tried 1900 flck. I could remedy it with 1.2v SOC but deemed it to risky, so I switched back to 1800 Mhz fclk.


What metrics are supposed to show the regression you talk about? I've tested in cbr20mt and cpu-z benches both 1.1 and 1.5 soc voltage presets and results were in a margin of error.


----------



## zonality

Hello guys, may I ask what would be the best bios version for 2700x?


----------



## Art385

Veii said:


> But this reboot difference means, something you haven't fixed (voltage or resistance) changed on memory training
> (after the next boot)
> 
> Is there anything out of this options you haven't changed:
> - CLD0_VDDP
> - SOC fixed voltage
> - SOC Uncore OC enable
> - chipset/memory interleaving auto=enable
> - memory interleaving size 512
> - HW prefetcher / both enable
> - phy memory training options (see calculator for values | tiny a is for us, 10 & big A doesn't work)
> - CAD_BUS resistance
> - all 3 RTT resistance values
> - procODT
> Hopefully didn't forget one


Well I've get back to more "clean" settings and set all trfc value instead of using trfc and 2/4 on auto and well I did 3x pre runs to 100% with no probs on 3667 cl14 and still testing but I've already past 1000%. Now the best part when I set trfc to whatever number 288 306 or 252 and leave 2/[email protected] bios shows that 2/4 is 192/132 but on windows I seeing like for example trfc 252 trfc 2 488 trfc 4 288 and bum errors on older bioses RM when 2/4 was set to auto last manual setting was shown. On 5.99 it shows some BS and board never did this as I have it for a year and used it with all 3 gens of ryzen. Below are my timings that should throw errors like crazy (hci memtest) with trfc 2/4 on auto even on 1.5v but now I've just use 1.45v in bios which is roughly 1.47v in windows. So I think that maybe just maybe as I'm not skilled enough in memory to say for sure but ryzen in fact do use trfc 2/4 or just leaving dangwang memtestpro 4.3 open when testing is causing errors but I doubt it. Well I must say big thank you for help and pointing things that could be cause of errors so I could just do check list and go from there.


----------



## Spectre73

PJVol said:


> What metrics are supposed to show the regression you talk about? I've tested in cbr20mt and cpu-z benches both 1.1 and 1.5 soc voltage presets and results were in a margin of error.


I observed it witch cbr20mt. I got around 4850 with 1900 fclk and 1.1v soc and my normal score of around 5050 with 1900 fclk and 1.2v soc.
As I said it was a very short proof of concept that I could run 1900 fclk but I am quite sure, that all other settings were the same.

I tried to find the source in the press (it was a computerbase.de article) but could not find it anymore.

Maybe at the weekend, if I have time to mess with it I will try it again. But I am using a x570 master MB, but that should not matter, since computerbase also used a different MB.

If you have no such observations, either my test was flawed or there is some other reason that I observed it.


----------



## polkfan

Spectre73 said:


> I observed it witch cbr20mt. I got around 4850 with 1900 fclk and 1.1v soc and my normal score of around 5050 with 1900 fclk and 1.2v soc.
> As I said it was a very short proof of concept that I could run 1900 fclk but I am quite sure, that all other settings were the same.
> 
> I tried to find the source in the press (it was a computerbase.de article) but could not find it anymore.
> 
> Maybe at the weekend, if I have time to mess with it I will try it again. But I am using a x570 master MB, but that should not matter, since computerbase also used a different MB.
> 
> If you have no such observations, either my test was flawed or there is some other reason that I observed it.


Ryzen 3000 series has a memory correction technique i also noticed this i think its when the memory isn't stable or something so adding voltage fixes this i noticed this in benchmarks such as geek bench 5


----------



## pschorr1123

polkfan said:


> I personally use these settings for testing
> 
> I hope with Zen 3 Amd does something to lower memory latency i'm confident this is why its behind in gaming that and of course the lower frequency.


Zen 3 "Milan" is ditching the CCX design and each CCD will be a true octocore instead of 2 quad cores glued together. Paired will the 32+ megs of unified L3 cache the IPC uplift is supposed to be 12%. All that aside the latency penalty from going across CCXs will be removed


----------



## polkfan

pschorr1123 said:


> Zen 3 "Milan" is ditching the CCX design and each CCD will be a true octocore instead of 2 quad cores glued together. Paired will the 32+ megs of unified L3 cache the IPC uplift is supposed to be 12%. All that aside the latency penalty from going across CCXs will be removed


Super excited about that! I have to say i'm very proud of Amd's CPU division i used to get into disagreements with someone who worked with Amd and who was on online fourms about IPC improvements from bulldozer i knew IPC looked like it would go down and he argued otherwise and the closer we got to launch he started even downplaying IPC! I knew at that point we had a disappointment but now Amd even admits Zen1 was behind Intel and that they wanted to improve the design more. Takes a lot for a company to truly admit such things. I remember when users said Amd could never beat Intel's IPC as software is written for Intel first. Wasn't the case was it lol, I knew better myself as the FX(Hammer) CPU's beat Intel in IPC by a good amount. 


Right now i'm at 63.3ns in my memory latency at 1866mhz(3733mhz memory), Intel i think gets around 40ns at such settings? Not 100% sure been awhile since i owned a Intel rig(4790K). 

I hope Amd continues to do the right thing and focus on IPC first and then add more cores. Intel will have to do something as their 10nm and so on won't allow 5Ghz OC out of the box with 10+ cores.


----------



## PJVol

Spectre73 said:


> there is some other reason


I tend to agree with *polkfan* here, that may be some instability occured in your mem config, but 
afaik, secondary timing may loosen automatically in this case (i may be wrong here), or somehow uclk : fclk ratio may not have been set to 1:1. So i explicitely set fclk and ratio wherever it can be set in uefi


----------



## Spectre73

PJVol said:


> I tend to agree with *polkfan* here, that may be some instability occured in your mem config, but
> afaik, secondary timing may loosen automatically in this case (i may be wrong here), or somehow uclk : fclk ratio may not have been set to 1:1. So i explicitely set fclk and ratio wherever it can be set in uefi


The performance regression is purely CPU based. Memory speed has nearly no impact on cbr20mt scores. But before I possibly spread wrong info and mislead people I will let it rest and see if I can recreate it this weekend.


----------



## garych

I guess today is our last chance to finally get a non beta bios (in 2019)


----------



## PJVol

@garych
I'm so happy with 5.99 and current settings, that i'm affraid i won't want to update to no matter which version is to come


----------



## polkfan

Looking good so far at 3733mhz safe timings the fast timings failed after 140% on all cores but i know i can lower the safe timings but it looks like in my chip the I/O might not be binned. 

Ways I like to tweak Zen 2 starts with memory first i try to get 3800mhz first(Dram calc safe timings) then slowly drop it until its stable at 1500% coverage on all cores(Takes 10 hours). 

When i first got this 3700X 1833mhz wouldn't even boot so Amd and Asrock sure did a lot to improve things moving foward! Guessing the VDDP and VDDG voltage was to low at stock. 

I know 3900X owners who can't even go 1833mhz so i pretty much guess I/O isn't binned and its luck of the draw. Thinking logically about it i guess it would be hard to bin I/O. 

Even with "safe" settings my latency at 3733mhz is still lower then 3666mhz which is weird. Granted it's only by 1ns but still.


----------



## Veii

Art385 said:


> Well I've get back to more "clean" settings and set all trfc value instead of using trfc and 2/4 on auto and well I did 3x pre runs to 100% with no probs on 3667 cl14 and still testing but I've already past 1000%. Now the best part when I set trfc to whatever number 288 306 or 252 and leave 2/[email protected] bios shows that 2/4 is 192/132 but on windows I seeing like for example trfc 252 trfc 2 488 trfc 4 288 and bum errors on older bioses RM when 2/4 was set to auto last manual setting was shown. On 5.99 it shows some BS and board never did this as I have it for a year and used it with all 3 gens of ryzen. Below are my timings that should throw errors like crazy (hci memtest) with trfc 2/4 on auto even on 1.5v but now I've just use 1.45v in bios which is roughly 1.47v in windows. So I think that maybe just maybe as I'm not skilled enough in memory to say for sure but ryzen in fact do use trfc 2/4 or just leaving dangwang memtestpro 4.3 open when testing is causing errors but I doubt it. Well I must say big thank you for help and pointing things that could be cause of errors so I could just do check list and go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This timings are not in sync 
252 tRFC for tRC 42 is a clean divider of 6
But you have tRDWR 8 1 - it should be 7 1 or 6 3 <- when you use CL14 / not >8, which is for CL15/16
- if you go such low tRFC 252-187-115 = 145.5ns
tRFC Range:


Spoiler














You can use half coma numbers, but math is harder that way 
tRRDS/L should be 4 4 - if you use such low tRFC, or 4 5 at best - 4 6 is too high here
And SLC of 3 3 is way to high, minimum tRFC for that would be >260

It can be still stable because speed is not high, but timings are unbalanced
= perf would be worse


PJVol said:


> secondary timing may loosen automatically in this case (i may be wrong here)


You are not wrong, aside from 3rd gen 
even since 1st gen, boards do auto inject latency to keep rams stable
You don't see it, but you can messure it as worse perf


----------



## zonality

Hello! 



Just finished building my new pc and obviously I knew that I would need to update bios prior to use it with 2700x. The sticker on my x370 Taichi says it's 3.00 so as I looked on Asrock website any 1st gen ryzen would work fine for flashing. At the shop where I was buying the 2700x they had Ryzen 1600 and promised me to flash the bios right there. As we put everything together with ryzen 1600 in, it just didn't boot, showing the same E6 error (not Eb but with a dash on top). 
We tried, changing ram slots, tried different ram, tried couple different video cards. It was only cpu, motherboard, power supply and gpu in. We eneded up always getting the same E6 error. if we remove the gpu at all, we also had the same E6 but if remove ram we had another error. Also tried removing cmos battery, pressing reset cmos button etc. 



It's holidays, the shop was full and they did everything in a hurry so I doubt if we didn't miss something while trying. 
So I'm facing a dilemma now: buy some first gen ryzen like 1200 and try it myself or just buy a new motherboard. Maybe someone had the same E6 error? Almost everywhere I searched for E6 error code, people was trying to boot with new cpu and old bios, but we tried the 1600 which should have work. I'm desperate 


Also maybe irrelevant, but they tried with their PSU not mine, which was some Chieftec, but they asured it is working great for other computers. Not sure if PSU can cause this error. 



*Interesting note I just remembered, they first tried putting a newer CPU (I think 2200GE) which obviously didn't start at all. Could that created a problem afterwards? Maybe we didn't reset cmos properly or something


PC parts list > https://pcpartpicker.com/list/HLJRK4


----------



## Veii

@zonality 
This reminds me of the mysterious E4 i had back in Post #6443  & #6446 
can you check if your memory error is D2/D3 too ?

I am still not sure it was the PSU - but as the same issue happened after another day on a B350 Toma 
my focus is likely the PSU - VGA 8pin cable, where the board does technically post, but non of both GPUs do display anything
3.0 should work with the 2700X too - but there where some misterious issues

Please check if you pass E4 then E6 , or you don't even see E4
The chance is very low to be twice a PSU issue - and i rather think it's an overcompression issue / too tight 
As for me, i could restore the whole system stable on another board - once 
on the next day it was dead there again 
It's misterious and even fully clean SPI flashing didn't help 
Just hope you aren't facing the same issues as me  

Check the errors order, and re'fit the cpu with weak tightening pressure
Use one ram stick on slot 2 (replug that one too) and do a cmos reset (the typical thing) - it should double post and need 1-2min the first boot


----------



## polkfan

Veil thankyou for that chart as i will have to manually pick timings for the first time now as the calc and fast settings failed but it passes at safe. 

It takes so long to test for stability so it will be something i do in a day or 2 but i saved that chart


I noticed that with Zen 2 TRCD is always higher then the rest of the main timings. 


Veil as a question how should i test for stability when it comes to overclocking the infinity fabric is my memory test enough?


----------



## zonality

@Veii


Thank you very much for suggestions! We didn't tighten up the CPU at all, just put the cooler on top. I'll get the 1st gen cpu tomorrow and try again. I found some posts on asrock forums where E6 error on x399 meant the bios was too old for CPU and after bios udpating it just worked. I'll hope for the best


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Veii thank you for that chart as i will have to manually pick timings for the first time now as the calc and fast settings failed but it passes at safe.
> 
> It takes so long to test for stability so it will be something i do in a day or 2 but i saved that chart


Thanks should go to the computerbase and hardwareluxx community 
They do develop a 3rd gen ryzen timing checker (not the nda issue RTC one) 
But it's not perfect yet, and i hope the developer of it can make a thread here on OCN 
~ soo i don't have to cross link resources and always credit people for their hard work from other forums 

Tiny tips for calculation:
*tRC* can be up to -2 under *tRP*+*tRAS*, or optimally equal to it / with max *tRP*+*tRAS*+*tRTP*
*tRFC* is a multiple of *tRC* , at best with a clean devider else getting them in sync is hard (looking at tRFC in ns)
finding *tRFC* divider / *tRC *multiplier is optimaly half *tCL* (7 for CL14, 8 for CL16) 
*tRDWR* is nearly always either perfect half of *tRCD* or at lowest -1/-2 
*tWRRD* belongs to *tRDWR*, either 1 and perfect half, or tighter with 6 for 14 - with *tWRRD* as 3 (aka 6 3, 7 1 for 14-14-14 / 7 4 or 8 1 for 16-16-16)
* but of course it does also depend on frequency, tho more on timing latency, instead of frequency 
*tRTP* optimally is also a clean divider of *tRFC* 
* (but it has a connection to another timing which makes it scalable - more here is not always bad tho, clean divider of *tRCD* is more important then stricter timing)
*tFAW* should be known / 4x *tRRDS* as lowest, 5 or 6 times for stability - amount depends a bit on *SCL* too but doesn't follow specific rules

Tips that decrease latency:
- Lowest *tRFC* possible with lowest *tRC* (either half tCL whole value devider x7 for CL14 x8 for CL16 - or at lowest one less, 6 for 14 , 7 for 16)
- lowering *tRP* to -2 under *tRCD* is easily done, sometimes mandatory to hit whole value *tRFC/ns* (150,160,170ns) by using a lower *tRC* as divider
- keeping *SCL* lower does increase perf a lot, more then decreasing *tRFC *
* SLC does have a link as divider for other timings, but i haven't figured out a clear pattern - only speculation here / it's min range has to do with tRFC tho
- SLC <-> tRFC -> tWR -> tRDWR -> tRTP (as a scale what to tighten first, to have the biggest perf boost / SCL range is linked with tRFC soo "<->")

Rules above are tips for a clean sync 
(not a lowest sync, just a clean one so the board doesn't add latency ~ usable as your baseline math)
all of these values are mostly scalable by -1/+1 steps (not value)
tRFC does jump in 2,4,8,16,32 as a "cycle" 
^ mostly -1/+1 step as 8, or 4 ~ which Yuri used on his calculator to provide a tiny bit tighter *tRFC*, then full sync cycle to hit faster refresh
* many of Yuri's suggested tRFC values are values like point 5 values, not whole values (by using a -1 step of value 4)
but i'm not skilled enough to do that kind of math so far, by hitting refresh before a cycle is over - a cycle stacking method)


----------



## PJVol

*@Veii*
Hi, would you be so kind to take a look at my timings(which basically fast preset from dram calc) and at rough aida bench data, and tell me what's your opinion, as im just not quite sure whether they good enough for 3800mt mem and if not, what would you correct in there? (in particular, noticed that i have tRFC not clearly divisable by tRC)


Spoiler



















*57000* read
*30400* write
*54000* copy
*63.5* latency
other settings were:
Vddg: *0.950*v / procODT: *34.3* / gdm : disabled /pdm - disabled / CR : *1T*
Outside dram timings block, also was set:
Soc: *1.1*v
dram voltage: *1.40* (hwinfo reports 1.43 for some reason)
Cpu voltage offset: *-0.06875* (pbo disabled everywhere)


----------



## polkfan

WOW before i tighten things up i was like "lets try 1900 again even if i have to jump the bios which is what i had to do when i first got it when it failed"

Edit

VEIL thanks so much for all that maybe with your help i can get to 63-62ns

https://youtu.be/10pYf9wqFFY?t=671

According to bullzoids results even a tight 3733mhz setup lost to a looser 3800mhz result meaning the FCLK heavily effects memory performance.


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> I noticed that with Zen 2 TRCD is always higher then the rest of the main timings.


Nah, it's not zen 2 exclusive - just a more mature, and i guess easier? way to calculate timings 
B-Dies like higher tRCDRD without having to increase tCL
But that was learned from mostly Micron-E dies , they behave nearly identical - except their tRCDRD range is +2 instead +1 on b-dies
the bad MFR kits i could learn on, had a +4 range towards tCL, and always a fixed +2 range over tRCDWR


> Veil as a question how should i test for stability when it comes to overclocking the infinity fabric is my memory test enough?


I stick to Yuri's TM5 since a long time (20 rounds) as minimum, at least when it comes to memory 
(tRFC desync's showed mostly at cycle 19 or 55min into it)
Other people's rule is 10 000% HCI / about the one in the calculator, sorry i haven't tried it much
- for the IF, this is a hard question 
Normaly LinX was great when it comes to that, but i got reports in that it does fail on 3950X's on [email protected] (investigating still)
Either some 3950X where defective, or under AVX2 LinX is not working properly / why ever it switches to it  

Usually as always, AVX2 tests - maybe the old one in OCCT the slow Linpack one would do it 
Buildzoid suggested SuperPi 32M as fast & intensive way to test baseline timings 
I haven't yet had time to investigate why LinX failed, as that was quite a bulletproof solution till zen+

As an alternative OCCT Medium dataset AVX2 and Linpack Extreme (not all threads option) together may work to generate enough heat
LinX was great on that, but as we saw, zen2 uses AVX2 more efficient now - soo we need more heat to show IMC instability
Outside of using heat to destabilise it - TM5 20 rounds is just enough to verify working timings, with SiSandra as a perf benchmark


polkfan said:


> WOW before i tighten things up i was like "lets try 1900 again even if i have to jump the bios which is what i had to do when i first got it when it failed"
> Edit
> VEII thanks so much for all that maybe with your help i can get to 63-62ns


I wonder, did SOC of 1.120 do it, or was this way back on another another Bios ?
Please grab this wonderful software SiSoftware Sandra 
And use the "Draw Latency Curve" option of the Dram Calculator (for faster comparison)
The Multi-Core Efficiency test, remains the best way to show how much your timings affect IPC ~ which comes from Inter-Core Bandwith & Cache Latency

EDIT:
Can you re'check, just for science ~ Thaiphoon Burner , your PCB revision at the bottom left 
A0/1, B0/1, A2 ?


----------



## polkfan

I'm getting this out of D-die haha wow Samsung


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> According to bullzoids results even a tight 3733mhz setup lost to a looser 3800mhz result meaning the FCLK heavily effects memory performance.


I mean, there is a real world perf difference between chips - ignoring Frequency and Latency
He likely is right, FCLK is more important 
But as our IMC is the same as to 2nd gen, many of the rules should apply 
SLC 2 timings of 3467MT/s in comparison to higher min tRFC and SCL 3 3600 
- the 3467 one won because of lower inter-core latency which result in higher IPC overall
I'd just say, it's kit dependent what makes more sense
Lower timings still win 
But the difference depends on the actually Inter-core latency and how much the bandwith difference is
(Focus on SiSoftware Sandra  
more valuable then CB20, Aida64 & just memory stability speed-tests ~ cine does reflect IPC gains tho)


PJVol said:


> *@Veii*
> Hi, would you be so kind to take a look at my timings(which basically fast preset from dram calc) and at rough aida bench data, and tell me what's your opinion, as im just not quite sure whether they good enough for 3800mt mem and if not, what would you correct in there? (in particular, noticed that i have tRFC not clearly divisable by tRC)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 313160
> View attachment 313176
> 
> 
> 
> *57000* read
> *30400* write
> *54000* copy
> *63.5* latency
> other settings were:
> Vddg: *0.950*v / procODT: *34.3* / gdm : disabled /pdm - disabled / CR : *1T*
> Outside dram timings block, also was set:
> Soc: *1.1*v
> dram voltage: *1.40* (hwinfo reports 1.43 for some reason)
> Cpu voltage offset: *-0.06875* (pbo disabled everywhere)


tRDWR is by default a bit high calculated - 8 would work with this set still / if you get that tRCDRD 17 away, 7 could work too
tRFC 294-219-135 is still a whole value = 155ns
It's already lowered, as 336 would be the minimum according to my baseline rules above - for this tCL
His tRFC is already a full cycle taken away (32) - 1/4 (4) - 1/8th (2) - from the lowest suggested: tRFC= tCL / 2 (minus 1, optional)
I am still learning here, but now while writing see a bit of logic why his devider is 6.125 instead clean 6 as the lowest possible :thinking:
But like mentioned a bit further up - still a noob on half round value calculation :laughings
it's hard 

Here's another great guide to follow, more linear then mine - but it comes down to the same 
And the corresponding wiki about AM4 timings 

You have to test if you can get it down to SCL 3 and keep stabilty 
(first test tRDWR 8 / tWRRD 1, and later even 7 / 3 + dropping tRCDRD to 16) 
If that works out, you can try with current 7 / 3 to drop SCL to 3 
but to what i see here, it may need to lower the rest first before SCL 3 can remotely work out without using absurd voltages
(lowering tCWL -1 [if it posts] & lowering tCL + tRP to 15, then adjusting tRC to it and afterwards double checking lowest tRFC to either again same strange divider/multiplier of 6.125 or trying to use clean tRC * 6 and adjusting the rest to it 

My problem is tRFC 282-210-129 = 148.5ns 
It's again the same half value headscratching math :headscrat 
getting it that low stable needs a lot of trying around and fooling around 
Cleanest would be 285-212-130 = 150ns, where you can drop tRRDL to 5 instead 6 / get that way a bit of perf boost too
But the only potencial divider for this tRFC i can find is tRC 40 (14-14-16-12-30-42(40)) <- which does work out as you can lower tRC up to 2 ticks

The pre saved timings for 3800 are already quite bulletproof
It's hard to better them up without redesigning the rest - only the tRDWR/tWRRD part can be worken on and is a bit failsafe predicted 
Ultimately your goal would be getting SCL 3 to run fine, and either increasing tRFC or lowering + redesigning everything :ninja:
Everything above likely would push you to around 1.48v VDIMM , start from there and go up to 1.5v if possible or you have post issues with such low values
At the end, everything focuses around the main 5 timings and tRFC 

Here's the link to SuperPi 32Mil for benchmarking and stability testing
modded 1.15 XS release 

30400 MB/s write for 3800MT/s is already the perfect write speed (half of the maximum bandwith for this clock on 1 CCD Ryzens)
Demonstrative Community Timings with credits to the reddit user Kellz1


Spoiler














I bet you can do better tho


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> I'm getting this out of D-die haha wow Samsung
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Not bad at all :thumb:
EDIT:
Take a bit care with DRAM voltage on 17nm modules 
Try not to overshoot 1.48, after all you are not on 20nm ~ rules change / 1.5v may be still fine but just keep it in mind please


> A1 / A2 - Single Ranked Modules
> B1 / B2 - Dual Ranked Modules
> A1/B1 Layout is known for it's ability to rock tighter timings
> A2 modules are known to run higher Frequency


* if the board supports the A2 modules
^ credits to @cm87 and the remain HWLuxx & Computerbase community


----------



## Veii

I look forward to the days of our Bios Mods
Or if i get ASRock to finally fix their range on:
- tWRWR SD DD
- tRDRD SD DD 
Instead a minimum value of 2 , we can finally use 1
To make this board an even better RAM OCer 
Old example, here:


----------



## zonality

hey @Veii 

I did resolve it by SPI flashing directly to 5.50. We've started from 4.9 and went up until we've had a post on 5.50. No other versions worked for some reason.


----------



## zonality

hey @Veii 

I did resolve it by SPI flashing directly to 5.50. We've started from 4.9 and went up until we've had a post on 5.50. No other versions worked for some reason and 5.50 was the last one we've planed to try. 

Can't believe it worked


----------



## garych

I'm really curious why we still don't have the release version of the latest UEFI, while some other ASRock X370 boards do.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> I'm really curious why we still don't have the release version of the latest UEFI, while some other ASRock X370 boards do.


Which one do we miss ?
I've tracked a bit the releases - X570 Aqua got their 1.71 
But on the X570 Taichi, they released a 2.72 only for one day (Japanese ASRock) and wiped it again
You can often notice that the bioses are there only on the JP ASRock site while the public doesn't get them that fast








To what i see tho, 5.99 was released not a long time ago :thinking:


zonality said:


> hey @Veii
> I did resolve it by SPI flashing directly to 5.50. We've started from 4.9 and went up until we've had a post on 5.50. No other versions worked for some reason and 5.50 was the last one we've planed to try.
> Can't believe it worked


2nd gen ryzen ? sorry i forgot again 
there was a well working beta in that 5.50 to 5.80 range - depends on the cpu of course
As each new bios had issues after issues on the Taichi, and why before we changed the update path to X470 , before 5.99 bioses came out


----------



## garych

@Veii


----------



## garych

@Veii oh, actually, never mind. I just checked ASRock page for one of the motherboards and its latest UEFI is in beta section.
This is weird, since usually they use round number for release version.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> @Veii


Hmm all of this 3 bioses where released on the same day


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> @Veii oh, actually, never mind. I just checked ASRock page for one of the motherboards and its latest UEFI is in beta section.
> This is weird, since usually they use round number for release version.


Yea  
idk why they still keep it "Beta" :thinking:


----------



## Veii

Okee this is interesting - the X470 Taichi 1004B one is 9.631 MB big, while ours is 8.335
Wonder what is new 
Except more RGB profiles, there is absolutely no difference across both boards 
As they keep it still under 16, cross converting is also no issue
But what's inside :thinking:


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> Okee this is interesting - the X470 Taichi 1004B one is 9.631 MB big, while ours is 8.335
> Wonder what is new
> Except more RGB profiles, there is absolutely no difference across both boards
> As they keep it still under 16, cross converting is also no issue
> But what's inside :thinking:


You mean the latest one?
Still fits on 128Mbit chip, thanks ASRock for simplistic UI


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> You mean the latest one?
> Still fits on 128Mbit chip, thanks ASRock for simplistic UI


Yep
Normaly , except more potencial options - there shouldn't be any difference between both boards / nothing that explains >1MB increase in size
Garych ~ you need an SPI flasher to crosstest stuff


----------



## polkfan

So now its fully stable at 3800mhz fast settings i pretty much think this 3700X and the memory might be close to being maxed out i have BGS off and according to what i read that lowers read and write speeds a bit.

GeekBench sure does love memory speed scores jump quite a lot from increasing the speed and lowering the latency
GB5 ST 1309 MT 9938
https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/856581

GB4 ST 6022 MT 37498
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/15064279


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> So now its fully stable at 3800mhz fast settings i pretty much think this 3700X and the memory might be close to being maxed out i have BGS off and according to what i read that lowers read and write speeds a bit.
> 
> GeekBench sure does love memory speed scores jump quite a lot from increasing the speed and lowering the latency
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> GB5 ST 1309 MT 9938
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/856581
> 
> GB4 ST 6022 MT 37498
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/15064279


Hmm yes and no ^^'
On one hand BGS enabled does increase perf, on the other hand it does also add latency
One side, it's worse for ram OCing / on the other hand again - it does increase perf if it can be used well (for 2 dimms only on dual channel - on 4 it would have a negative effect)

But then we do have alternative BGS , which does lower perf if it gets disabled 
And it didn't so far hinder ram OC ~ so far 

I think the same counts here for Spread Spectrum 
On one hand, i do recommend to keep it enable as it helps towards cleaner signal integrity
On the other had, that flickering FSB can increase already bad signal integrity settings :')

Can you do me two tiny favours when you are free ?
- Run Linpack Xtreme 20 rounds, all threads - as there is some mysterious bug with Ryzen 3rd gen and AVX2 instruction sets (maybe 2 CCD exclusive but it's not sure yet)
i need to collect couple of more data why on some batches even stock AVX2 instruction sets break and crash / while on other batches it runs fine and stable
(if it belongs to too high SOC voltage on stock or some batches are defectively shipped)
- integrate SiSoftware Sandra Multi-Core efficiency results in your testings / next to Geekbench
as that would be one of the few tests who show valuable data in how the IF behaves with latency and memory bandwith


----------



## Art385

Veii said:


> This timings are not in sync
> 252 tRFC for tRC 42 is a clean divider of 6
> But you have tRDWR 8 1 - it should be 7 1 or 6 3 <- when you use CL14 / not >8, which is for CL15/16
> - if you go such low tRFC 252-187-115 = 145.5ns
> tRFC Range:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use half coma numbers, but math is harder that way
> tRRDS/L should be 4 4 - if you use such low tRFC, or 4 5 at best - 4 6 is too high here
> And SLC of 3 3 is way to high, minimum tRFC for that would be >260
> 
> It can be still stable because speed is not high, but timings are unbalanced
> = perf would be worse


Yes that's way I wrote more "clean" as clean-clean 7-1/6-3 won't boot to windows at all and I have quite nice bin of b-dies. So on clean settings there is actually no perf at all  and this "unbalanced is fast". Can try CL15 trrds/l 4-4 and go for 3733 and 140/150ns and see how will it perform as this should not be any problem. I mainly use dram calc with dumped xmp and that are also way off from what you suggest but their are pretty easy to run even on taichi. 
But what can I say - better not that clean and stable then clean and not bootable  Though I will check tighter subs at higher speed with cl15 if their are stable at lower voltage and windows will not run sluggish then I will go for them. Now I'm waiting for 3800x so will get massive boost in latency and bandwith from higher clock speeds alone as my 3600 don't clock that great.


----------



## Veii

Art385 said:


> Yes that's way I wrote more "clean" as clean-clean 7-1/6-3 won't boot to windows at all and I have quite nice bin of b-dies. So on clean settings there is actually no perf at all  and this "unbalanced is fast". Can try CL15 trrds/l 4-4 and go for 3733 and 140/150ns and see how will it perform as this should not be any problem. I mainly use dram calc with dumped xmp and that are also way off from what you suggest but their are pretty easy to run even on taichi.
> But what can I say - better not that clean and stable then clean and not bootable  Though I will check tighter subs at higher speed with cl15 if their are stable at lower voltage and windows will not run sluggish then I will go for them. Now I'm waiting for 3800x so will get massive boost in latency and bandwith from higher clock speeds alone as my 3600 don't clock that great.


Problem is, even when you got low - down to 120ns for high binned kits
It's unsync, and the board does add latency which you will notice if you increase tRFC to a more for this main 5 timings useful value
Yesterday i could play again with some bad A1 b-dies on a clients system
His ones got all the way down to 120ns on tRFC 204
It made absolutely 0 difference:


Spoiler



Aida64:


Spoiler






















Btw, i'm sorry for the bad pics ~ the guy took photos only with his phone
SiSandra:


Spoiler

























There where more then 8 tests, to get SCL of 2 on his kinda bad b-dies
It did work somehow , but the end result was not perfectly in sync / tho stable
Staying at 73ns Inter-Core latency and not being able to go down without going away of 14-14-14-14 timings / tRFC of 204 (120) & 272 (160) did perform absolutely identical 
- where 160ns one was playing better with tRC 44 (even with a divider of 6,181818181818182) :ninja:
EDIT: 

This post gets long again 
Just want to re'confirm, only low tRFC alone does "nothing" ^^'
Lowering SCL is still the best way to gain huge perf chunks 
But that requires at least 4-5 timings to be lowered with it, including tRFC ~ which means lowering tRC associated with it (tRFC)
And that means sometimes lowering tRP too ~ and so on
Should know the theater by now, explained in post #7043
3733(4) can perform better, under lower timings - neverless how much people focus on frequency 
It's up to ram lottery, what makes more sense for the user

Lower tRDWR won't boot if you don't change the rest (no timing goes alone, all go at least in pairs)
It nearly always will boot with tRCD/2 as baseline (or /2 - 1 value ~ as lowest / +1 for stability of course) 
- unless it's choked by the rest of the timings or you miss ~0.01v more
Not booting under half of tRCD ~ means something else is off
if 7 1 can't boot , then you can forget 6 3 
But 7 3 may work for your CL14 ~ would still be better then 8 1
(7 "3" <- is more recommended for 15 tRCD[RD] instead 14, but can still work with 14)
* will work with 14, but the chance of overshoot is high if any of the remain timings are too high for selected tRFC


----------



## polkfan

Running Linpack Xtreme now and doing 20 passes so far it passed 6 times i thought this test was supposed to push these CPU's hard due to AVX2(Setting at 71C and at 4.2Ghz effective clock)? So far Handbrake is more intensive and i doubled check this is the newest one. 

Also thanks for recommending SiSoftware i wanted to find some kind of benchmark to test my own intercore latency

Edit it passed perhaps its a issue with dual CCD's? Note that i'm still running 1.2V on the SOC

Since there's so much to post i created a zip file of the results in SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2020 for the intercore latency it looks great it beats the latency stated online(https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/calue1/intercore_data_latency/). 

A summery 
Inside the CCX 27ns 
Inside the other CCX 65-66ns


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Running Linpack Xtreme now and doing 20 passes so far it passed 6 times i thought this test was supposed to push these CPU's hard due to AVX2(Setting at 71C and at 4.2Ghz effective clock)? So far Handbrake is more intensive and i doubled check this is the newest one.
> 
> Also thanks for recommending SiSoftware i wanted to find some kind of benchmark to test my own intercore latency
> 
> Edit it passed perhaps its a issue with dual CCD's? Note that i'm still running 1.2V on the SOC
> 
> Since there's so much to post i created a zip file of the results in SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2020 for the intercore latency it looks great it beats the latency stated online(https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/calue1/intercore_data_latency/).
> 
> A summery
> Inside the CCX 27ns
> Inside the other CCX 65-66ns


Yep tho AVX2 allcore Frequency up to PBO settings does drop quite strongly / and normal AVX is normaly hotter
It still does push the cpu a lot - but the frequency likely drops a lot on all threads usage 
I think it runs cosy, because of the AVX2 instruction set "update" on 3rd gen 
it's not fully clear about the issue , but some 2CCD users reported stable results, while at least 10 reports got failed results 
It's not clear so far if a whoe batch is defective, or linX has issues with either the fast switching Precission Boost or the dual CCD implementation 
Still collecting data 
Later i'll submit it either to the devs or to AMD if we have a whole batch of faulty CPUs 

About SiSandra, you can share the detailed or aggregated results too - so we can see how the curve behaves 
But that's about what i wanted to know
"Inter-Core Bandwidth : 82GB/s
Inter-Core Latency : 47.1ns" 
Tho you can compare across different memory testing results the Latency and the curve 
Sometimes more latency is not rly an issue - while less bandwith does lower IPC 
Same as higher SC boosting frequency , does increase L3 cache access time 
Oh thank you for the report :thumb:


----------



## polkfan

Are those failed results just from Linpack? Like did they test it using HCI or something as well. Note that i NEVER use Prime95 anymore even on my old 4790K i used XTU for i think 16 hours before i said "yup stable enough for me" and that's before i ever did anything with memory besides XMP as i don't think it benefits Intel machines as much. 

What do you think is more extreme on memory Linpack or HCI?


----------



## deepor

polkfan said:


> [...] What do you think is more extreme on memory Linpack or HCI?



Do you have temperature sensors in your memory sticks? You can then find out by looking at that temperature while running the tests.

The temperatures sensors should show up as "DIMM" somewhere in HWINFO if you have them. They will be in their own section with just those DIMM temperatures in the section.


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Are those failed results just from Linpack? Like did they test it using HCI or something as well. Note that i NEVER use Prime95 anymore even on my old 4790K i used XTU for i think 16 hours before i said "yup stable enough for me" and that's before i ever did anything with memory besides XMP as i don't think it benefits Intel machines as much.
> 
> What do you think is more extreme on memory Linpack or HCI?


Yep only on Linpack Xtreme - on stock systems
Investigating still if it was because of SOC, because of 2 CCDs, current windows update or something else
If it only passed because the people used an allcore & it failed thanks to PB 
It's yet strange

I got several reports too that people get TM5 to fully freeze on cycle 6 or let the first two cycles take 11min 
Something is awkward right now with ryzen - but this happened either since 1004B or since the last month of window updates
never had similar issues by myself 

TM5 20 rounds normaly is worse then LinX 
I would say TM5 is harsher then HCI, but HCI on 10 000% is also something else / there you take the loong testing time into consideration
LinX worked before, because the IMC mostly crashed by heat , it was more a cpu crashing test - even tho linpack is normaly only focusing on the IMC
Currently it's hard to say if it will be any more useful - maybe without an all threads option and ontop of that another cpu stress test 
So you can generate enough heat to maybe crash the IMC , while LinX checks memory 

Maybe TM5 is not an option anymore (not sure), because 3rd gen actually does quite well auto correct memory errors
Where TM5's testing patterns are build show instability 
Need own experience to confirm/deny that - TM5 normaly is a very well method to test ram stability with 1umsus's profile @ custom 20 rounds
But if the cpu does correct them, we need to look for alternatives


----------



## polkfan

deepor said:


> Do you have temperature sensors in your memory sticks? You can then find out by looking at that temperature while running the tests.
> 
> The temperatures sensors should show up as "DIMM" somewhere in HWINFO if you have them. They will be in their own section with just those DIMM temperatures in the section.


Yes i do, during these tests my ram hit 48C after 9 hours on HCI at 3800mhz fast settings at 1.5V, doing simple tasks like web browsing or watching videos has the memory at 30C or so my room is 72F(22.2C). Games i don't think i seen them hit anything higher then 42C and far cry 5 uses up to 12GB of my ram with the texture pack.


----------



## polkfan

Veii said:


> Yep only on Linpack Xtreme - on stock systems
> Investigating still if it was because of SOC, because of 2 CCDs, current windows update or something else
> If it only passed because the people used an allcore & it failed thanks to PB
> It's yet strange
> 
> I got several reports too that people get TM5 to fully freeze on cycle 6 or let the first two cycles take 11min
> Something is awkward right now with ryzen - but this happened either since 1004B or since the last month of window updates
> never had similar issues by myself
> 
> TM5 20 rounds normaly is worse then LinX
> I would say TM5 is harsher then HCI, but HCI on 10 000% is also something else / there you take the loong testing time into consideration
> LinX worked before, because the IMC mostly crashed by heat , it was more a cpu crashing test - even tho linpack is normaly only focusing on the IMC
> Currently it's hard to say if it will be any more useful - maybe without an all threads option and ontop of that another cpu stress test
> So you can generate enough heat to maybe crash the IMC , while LinX checks memory
> 
> Maybe TM5 is not an option anymore (not sure), because 3rd gen actually does quite well auto correct memory errors
> Where TM5's testing patterns are build show instability
> Need own experience to confirm/deny that - TM5 normaly is a very well method to test ram stability with 1umsus's profile @ custom 20 rounds
> But if the cpu does correct them, we need to look for alternatives


Important to note i could get my system to post errors pretty quickly if i just set the timings to 14-14-14-28 3800mhz lol. Probably less then 50%.

Zen 2 actually has a pretty good memory controller from what i read not as good as the top Intel chips but good enough for anyone trying to hit 4200-4400 or so, the issue is the infinity fabric 1:1 ratio requirement. I'm personally a bit worried about Zen 3's memory controller as its not going to be made in house by Amd i think they are going back to 3rd party's. 

63ns is probably the best Zen 2 can do in terms of latency luckily Amd threw a bunch of L3 cache in but its been ages since Amd beat Intel in latency in terms of the memory controller, i think its over them prioritizing server based workloads which require bandwidth first.

Took that from https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/g_skill_tridentz_royal_ddr4_3200_mhz_review,9.html

Crazy low latency

Gonna start dropping the SOC voltage as everyone on reddit is freaking out at 1.2V lol well i don't use the lower limits when heat output isn't a issue i simply max out the voltage(to the max safe limit) see what it can do and then drop it i always OC this way.


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Important to note i could get my system to post errors pretty quickly if i just set the timings to 14-14-14-28 3800mhz lol. Probably less then 50%.


Hmm, you can try just to change tRFC to some strange value and desync it that way (be it just -7 from your current value)
It should trow errors at least on cycle 19, if not already before ~ If it doesn't, auto correction works well :')


> Zen 2 actually has a pretty good memory controller from what i read not as good as the top Intel chips but good enough for anyone trying to hit 4200-4400 or so, the issue is the infinity fabric 1:1 ratio requirement. I'm personally a bit worried about Zen 3's memory controller as its not going to be made in house by Amd i think they are going back to 3rd party's.
> 63ns is probably the best Zen 2 can do in terms of latency luckily Amd threw a bunch of L3 cache in but its been ages since Amd beat Intel in latency in terms of the memory controller, i think its over them prioritizing server based workloads which require bandwidth first.


I mean, it's rly no difference to zen+ , except for the signal integrity part - now after it got moved away / the rules of "lower ProcODT=higher max FCLK" remain ^^'


> Gonna start dropping the SOC voltage as everyone on reddit is freaking out at 1.2V lol well i don't use the lower limits when heat output isn't a issue i simply max out the voltage(to the max safe limit) see what it can do and then drop it i always OC this way.


Ugh, please do 
Over 1.1, the gains are marginal to non existend (unless you push 1930-1950 FCLK)
Over 1.15 you have negative scaling and negative effects for ramOC (it will be worse)

I got some progress about the LinX issue
version 1.1.2 doesn't relay on SSE instruction sets (as apparantly it does use the intel MKL compiler) and forces AVX2 on supported ryzens
uses "MKL_DEBUG_CPU_TYPE=5" to overwrite the GenuineIntel verification check, allowing every processor to run AVX2 
It can be, that this breaks on dual CCDs - and also the reason why the test is not soo heavy for you 
When you can spare the time - try 1.1.1 and check how heatoutput + stability is now 
We hopefully should have soon enough reports about dual CCDs breaking it's AVX2 test :thumb:


----------



## garych

I wonder when they gonna fix the wonky behavior with CSM off.
It still acts weird and feels unstable when I turn it off no matter if everything else is at stock or not.


----------



## polkfan

Went way over the amount that i normal test with as i forgot to change it to total but it still passed lol. 

This is with 1.1V SOC, 
0.9V VDDP
0.95V VDDG
1.5V DDR5
Just to make sure i ran all my benchmarks again and if anything some of them went up a little probably due to less heat. 

I was at 1.2V SOC
1.1V VDDP
1.1V VDDG
1.5V DDR4 
Next step is to try and maybe lower DDR4 voltage a bit. Temps went to 52C yesterday while running for almost 12 hours for the stress test. G-Skill said this can work in the low 70'C's so i'm not to worried, but why not try and use less volts anyways.


----------



## PJVol

Veii said:


> I bet you can do better tho


Thank you a lot for useful info and for links, so I have followed your advise to decrease tRDWR by 1 and tRCDRD to 16, with SCL left at 4, and tRFC 294. Since im too lazy to run enduring mem tests needed for SCL experiments, i decided to put it aside for a later. In the end im satisfied with final result. Much appreciate for help.







PS: since then, my CPU configured currently w/auto OC(+50) and negative offset, managed to surpass my previous, fixed 4300 allcore result in CB R20 MT 


Spoiler


----------



## Veii

PJVol said:


> Thank you a lot for useful info and for links, so I have followed your advise to decrease tRDWR by 1 and tRCDRD to 16, with SCL left at 4, and tRFC 294. Since im too lazy to run enduring mem tests needed for SCL experiments, i decided to put it aside for a later. In the end im satisfied with final result. Much appreciate for help.
> View attachment 313944
> 
> PS: since then, my CPU configured currently w/auto OC(+50) and negative offset, managed to surpass my previous, fixed 4300 allcore result in CB R20 MT
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 313950


I'm happy to hear that :santa:
I made a tiny mistake before
tRDWR 7 / 3 is for 14-14-14 , or even 6-3
For 16-16-16 it would be 8 / 4 , same for 7 / 4 as lowest 

It was a dumb mistake, for flat 16-16 ~ sorry, if it caused instability
At least if you want to skip long tests, be sure to still run TM5 1usmus_v3 20 rounds (need to edit the read only config)
Try to push 8/4 if flat C16 is unstable else 8/1 works too 
Good that it posts 
It won't post if the remain timings overshoot, as a note 
Soo good that your kits can run it~

You'd still need to double check your inter-core latency with SiSandra and it's latency curve
Just in case you desync rams by accident
But that's it, these are short benchmark, same for SuperPi 1.5 SX 
Merry Christmas :santa:


----------



## polkfan

Veii said:


> I'm happy to hear that :santa:
> I made a tiny mistake before
> tRDWR 7 / 3 is for 14-14-14 , or even 6-3
> For 16-16-16 it would be 8 / 4 , same for 7 / 4 as lowest
> 
> It was a dumb mistake, for flat 16-16 ~ sorry, if it caused instability
> At least if you want to skip long tests, be sure to still run TM5 1usmus_v3 20 rounds (need to edit the read only config)
> Try to push 8/4 if flat C16 is unstable else 8/1 works too
> Good that it posts
> It won't post if the remain timings overshoot, as a note
> Soo good that your kits can run it~
> 
> You'd still need to double check your inter-core latency with SiSandra and it's latency curve
> Just in case you desync rams by accident
> But that's it, these are short benchmark, same for SuperPi 1.5 SX
> Merry Christmas :santa:


I was wondering if i can use 3733mhz fast settings(For 3800mhz) but change TRCDRD to 17? Is their any other timings i have to worry about when doing this? ATM i'm trying 14-17-16-32

I could be wrong as this is 100% a guess but logically i would assume that i can lower the primary timings and leave the secondary timings alone from the 3800mhz fast profile as the worst that will happen is the timeout period can be just as high if that makes sense.


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> I was wondering if i can use 3733mhz fast settings(For 3800mhz) but change TRCDRD to 17? Is their any other timings i have to worry about when doing this? ATM i'm trying 14-17-16-32
> 
> I could be wrong as this is 100% a guess but logically i would assume that i can lower the primary timings and leave the secondary timings alone from the 3800mhz fast profile as the worst that will happen is the timeout period can be just as high if that makes sense.


The order would be:
Frequency -> tRFC 
tRFC -> tRC
tRC -> tRP & tRAS
Main 4 timings -> tRAS
tRDWR / RD -> tRCD
tRFC -> tRTP
tRRDS/L -> tFAW
Frequency & main 4 -> both SCLs
tWTRS/L (have yet not found a connection for them)
tCL -> tCWL (can be set -1 of tCL, if GDM is disabled)
at the last end tWRWR/RDRD SD DD to our known 7 7 5 5 , or 6 6 4 4 ~ has yet also no fixed pattern

All of them come at least in a pair of two 
You never change only one
But to answer the question simpler - changing frequency needs tRFC adjustment
Then up to your range, it needs tRC adjustment - which changes main 4 timings , this then changes tRDWR/WRRD 
Next SCL 4 -> 5 would be in the 4000MT/s region, next one in the 4200-4300 range


----------



## polkfan

Thanks Veil i think i'm going to hold off on pushing this memory a bit more until the new ryzen calc comes out next month. I'm pretty happy with the results think i'm going to post some 720P benchmarks in a few days comparing 3600mhz at fast settings vs 3800mhz probably at least 5 games. 

Latency is now around 63ns and bandwidth is 56GB read maxed out the write that this guy can do and 54GB copy. 

SOC voltage is 1.05V 
VDDP 0.9
VDDG 0.95
DDR4 1.5V(Gonna lower this if i can next)
Passed HCI memtest with each core above 2000 so around 48500 in total in Dram Calc

Excited about the next release of dram calculator, it's even going to have a built in inter-core latency benchmark!


----------



## mark11

Hello guys.
I can buy X370 Taichi 25$ cheaper than X470 Taichi.
Does the last worth 25$ more?


----------



## polkfan

Na plus the X370 Taichi has better on board audio


----------



## Veii

mark11 said:


> Hello guys.
> I can buy X370 Taichi 25$ cheaper than X470 Taichi.
> Does the last worth 25$ more?


Boards are identical on everything, it's just a bios & optimisation difference
X470 has more RGB effects and more RGB , inside they are the same 
RGB software they are the same
And you can crossconvert and jump between both bioses - because they are the same 
Audio issues haven't been confirmed if its a bios thing just bad first batch / but boards are identical 
X470 has a bigger flashchip for the future, but this future who knows when will happen, because still our bioses fitt inside the smaller chip without chaging the bios looks = it doesn't matter too so far 

Pick what is acceptable and looks fine to you
The rest doesn't matter, because they are the same thing~ :wheee:


----------



## mark11

Thank you guys!
I'm already preordered X470 for delivery tomorrow, but there is still possibility to get X370 instead.
Yeah, for 4000 amd cpu series the size of the bios maybe does matter..


----------



## Veii

mark11 said:


> Thank you guys!
> I'm already preordered X470 for delivery tomorrow, but there is still possibility to get X370 instead.
> Yeah, for 4000 amd cpu series the size of the bios maybe does matter..


Then welcome to our forums ^^'
OP probably should've changed the thread titel to X370/X470 Taichi Overclocking Thread


----------



## mark11

:cheers:


----------



## mark11

del


----------



## polkfan

mark11 said:


> del


Sure bios support isn't as fast as MSI(They are killing it right now in terms of support for AMD!) but the VRM on this board is so freaking good that it was just as good as the more expensive ASUS board. 


3950X would sit in this board and the board would probably laugh. 


I knew more cores where coming so i wanted a beast board my first board for Ryzen was the MSI B350 Tomahawk i needed something somewhat cheap and at that time sadly 4+2 phase boards with fake heatsinks was it and that sucker would heat up to like 115C during a 1700 OC, i was going nuts seeing all the reviewers recommend B350 for overclocking a R7 chip lol. 

Now the B450 Tomahawk is actually pretty good mainly cause it has better VRM and more importantly a real heatsink! If you wanted to you could have even went with that and saved some cash but the Taichi does support more sata and what not. 

I forgot to tell you that the Taichi X470 does have a USB-C connection for your case which would be nice as my R6 has a port and its just a dummy connection for now and i don't plan on upgrading my board if it keeps supporting newer chips as the memory overclocking has been fantastic.


----------



## deepor

polkfan said:


> [...] MSI [...] are killing it right now in terms of support for AMD! [...]



This is only important for very few people, but MSI are missing working ECC memory support. You can supposedly run ECC memory sticks in their boards and the memory itself will work and be usable, but the ECC settings are missing in the BIOS. On their boards, the CPU will run with ECC disabled and you can't enable it.


----------



## mark11

*polkfan*, thanks!

after some googling, is seems that x470 taichi has a tiny bit advantage in performance (1-1,5%) when overclocked - there are some people on reddit that reported ~7900 cinebench r20 with R3900X, while for x370 the highest score report i can find is ~7800.

------------
if i use only 2 memory sticks, 
which is better for overclocking - single or dual rank memory sticks?


----------



## deepor

mark11 said:


> if i use only 2 memory sticks,
> which is better for overclocking - single or dual rank memory sticks?



Dual-rank is a lot worse for overclocking, especially with Zen and Zen+ where you'll top out at 3200MHz or so.


----------



## PJVol

Just found something strange - what i didn't see before. Does anyone observed that FCLK behavior
(pic from latest HWINFO "current - min - max", fclk:mclk ratio has been set in BIOS to 1:1 and FCLK to 1900 wherever it can)?







PS: could it be that PBO(Auto OC) somehow removes fclk upper limit?
PPS: looks like it was some HWINFO bug, since i can't reproduce it and after reboot all settled back. hwinfo shows 1900.0 in both lines now.


----------



## Veii

deepor said:


> This is only important for very few people, but MSI are missing working ECC memory support. You can supposedly run ECC memory sticks in their boards and the memory itself will work and be usable, but the ECC settings are missing in the BIOS. On their boards, the CPU will run with ECC disabled and you can't enable it.
> 
> 
> polkfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> my first board for Ryzen was the MSI B350 Tomahawk i needed something somewhat cheap and at that time sadly 4+2 phase boards with fake heatsinks was it and that sucker would heat up to like 115C during a 1700 OC, i was going nuts seeing all the reviewers recommend B350 for overclocking a R7 chip lol.
Click to expand...

hmm ~ i do agree halfways 
B350 Tomahawk was top, but it's true that the VRMs got near 110c range 
I rock a tiny 60mm fan there and use it as a 2nd board - so far it's SiSandra leader 
Taichi's bios somewhere still kills perf 

But about the ECC part
That's true for every board which has no automatic detection and still misses the whole AMD CBS menu
nomaly getting support for that would be soo easy for MSI
I doubt that today it doesn't work, as even back then many of MBIST located options where enabled by default
Tho it can very like be, that some old bios lacked support for that - likely before AGESA 0.0.7.2 days


mark11 said:


> after some googling, is seems that x470 taichi has a tiny bit advantage in performance (1-1,5%) when overclocked - there are some people on reddit that reported ~7900 cinebench r20 with R3900X, while for x370 the highest score report i can find is ~7800.


Don't google for reddit scores , ask in the threads ^^
No board has perf difference *
Agesa is agesa and boost firmware = SMU , is also identical - same for ram OC firmware (PMU) 
Identical from B350 up to X570 
* the only difference boards may have is at the boards default power limits (in PBO) which may make it boost higher
And what can also make a difference is time before throttling starts, which does varry on benchmark dates

Even when the SMU is fixed at 85c by default, it does start to throttle at 50c 
As FIT range doesn't relay only on tDie temp, not only on CCD temp, but uses the worst/highest temp sensor that's available to determine current stand
Only on that part maaybe newer boards can boost higher (theoretically - because of default board limits)
But overall no difference


mark11 said:


> if i use only 2 memory sticks,
> which is better for overclocking - single or dual rank memory sticks?


Max Frequency:
2x SR > 4x SR > 2x DR > 4x DR
Actuall bandwith:
2x DR > 2x SR > 4x SR > 4x DR 
(last is DR because with 4 dimms the stress to the memory controller is very high 
- even when DR kits are faster @ the same bandwith)
3800MT/s 2x DR would perform much better then
3800MT/S 2x SR - BUT,
First they are way harder to OC , 2nd the timings you can use are much higher which adds latency
and 3rd, maybe micron dual rank kits would be a good option but i haven't heard about ones
so far, B-dies are still over Micron-E dies, which are over Dual rank b-dies


----------



## polkfan

mark11 said:


> *polkfan*, thanks!
> 
> after some googling, is seems that x470 taichi has a tiny bit advantage in performance (1-1,5%) when overclocked - there are some people on reddit that reported ~7900 cinebench r20 with R3900X, while for x370 the highest score report i can find is ~7800.
> 
> ------------
> if i use only 2 memory sticks,
> which is better for overclocking - single or dual rank memory sticks?


Haha that is a funny question with Zen+ and zen it was single rank but you can get a little bit more bandwidth with dual rank with Zen 2 as the memory controller is beast in comparison though you do take a tiny hit on latency not much but 2-3ns


----------



## polkfan

Guys for fun i'm going to compare voltage on the 3700X with FCLK of 1900mhz and 3800mhz memory, going to run R15+R20+SuperPI+CPU-Z+GeekBench 5 going to post the results here and the ryzen 3000 ownership thread. Fans will be maxed out at 100% and i even took the air filter off my case and opened the front door on the case. Also this will be using the latest version of W10 and Amd's balanced profile. I'll also test ECO mode as well and see how the scores reflect back on my voltage scaling. 

1.45V-1.4V-1.35V-1.3V-1.25V

Then in a few days i'll do comparisons with 3800-3600-3200 fast settings with my memory at 720P gaming as i only own a GTX 1080.


----------



## polkfan

OK so here is the results what's interesting is 1.3V performed a lot like the 1.45V results. 1.35V is the highest performing out of the bunch and ECO mode performed better then 1.25V and kept all the ST performance from AUTO. 

Also important to note is setting a locked voltage of 1.35V performed almost the same as AUTO in ST MT but better. 

Basically this means at least for my chip 1.47V for ST tasks is 100% useless and its just a waste of voltage and heat.


----------



## Veii

Thanks a lot for the results 
Maybe just change SuperPi to 32mil
Interesting is the eco result for SuperPi

Is that fixed voltage, or with a voltage cap and still PB ?


----------



## polkfan

Veii said:


> Thanks a lot for the results
> Maybe just change SuperPi to 32mil
> Interesting is the eco result for SuperPi
> 
> Is that fixed voltage, or with a voltage cap and still PB ?


PBO is on and frequency is auto of course with the voltage cap testing 1.375V and 1.325V as well.

Based on this data 1.325-1.35V would be the best option for my CPU in terms of ST and MT performance often beating AUTO voltage. These tests are done with all background tasks closed and i have Windows 10 pretty tweaked out with their crap telemetry services off

Oh sorry when it comes to ECO mode i tested that with auto voltage and PBO off(ECO mode just sets its own settings according to Ryzen Master)


----------



## garych

Which one is it :thinking:


----------



## garych

PJVol said:


> Just found something strange - what i didn't see before. Does anyone observed that FCLK behavior
> (pic from latest HWINFO "current - min - max", fclk:mclk ratio has been set in BIOS to 1:1 and FCLK to 1900 wherever it can)?
> View attachment 314112
> 
> PS: could it be that PBO(Auto OC) somehow removes fclk upper limit?
> PPS: looks like it was some HWINFO bug, since i can't reproduce it and after reboot all settled back. hwinfo shows 1900.0 in both lines now.


I've only ever seen it fluctuate within 1 MHz range


----------



## M3tabaron

Hello guys and happy holidays everyone.

I'm back to business after upgrading my 1600X for a 3600X for christmas. 
I was nicely surprised to see it boosting up to 4.400Mhz on the X3700 Taichi out of the box 

That is...
Did the upgrade after flashing from bios 5.60 to 5.80 and had some strange Windows 10 behavior - asking to reinstall all my usb drivers and also lost my triple screen setup ( was with drivers 19.12.3 and had to go back to 19.10.2 to have it fully recognized and functional...).

Went to beta bios 5.99 to get the latest AGESA and still had lots of bios freezes at cold and warm boot - with no led messages, just a freeze with monitors not powering at all.

Tried 1usmus's universal power plan and DRAM calculator for safe and fast 3200 Cl14 presets but nothing improved.

It was like this until I did a clear CMOS after 10mns unplugged and went back to Ryzen balanced power plan and had my RAM setup to 3333 Cl14 1.37v with XMP standard 1T profile (3200 had still bios freezes) and now it seems booting alright.

I did a fast and pretty nasty upgrade on 24th night, using the 1,5 year old Gelid Extreme thermal paste remainings... and noticed also that my EK custom watercooling loop needed to be cleaned, but still I was badly surprised to realize that this 7nm CPU is getting real warm in auto mode 1.467 max vcore, reaching 90°c in Prime95 blend test, 82°c in Cinebench 20, 79°c in Cinebench 15.

I applied a -0.0625 offset and temps went down to 80/83°c in Prime95 1.4 max vcore, temps going back to 38/35°c within 20 sec at idle. 
In games like RDR2 or DCS sim the temps don't go above 63°c.

Idle temp are around 34°c after 1hour of web browsing, ambient temp around 20°c.
I dont think the thermal paste is really faulty eventhough I will apply a brand new one this week end together with complete liquid replacement and cleaning/dismounting of EK waterblock as these temps seem to be more of an air cooling system to me...


Did you guys with watercooled 3600X experienced the same kind of high temperatures ?


----------



## polkfan

M3tabaron said:


> Hello guys and happy holidays everyone.
> 
> I'm back to business after upgrading my 1600X for a 3600X for christmas.
> I was nicely surprised to see it boosting up to 4.400Mhz on the X3700 Taichi out of the box
> 
> That is...
> Did the upgrade after flashing from bios 5.60 to 5.80 and had some strange Windows 10 behavior - asking to reinstall all my usb drivers and also lost my triple screen setup ( was with drivers 19.12.3 and had to go back to 19.10.2 to have it fully recognized and functional...).
> 
> Went to beta bios 5.99 to get the latest AGESA and still had lots of bios freezes at cold and warm boot - with no led messages, just a freeze with monitors not powering at all.
> 
> Tried 1usmus's universal power plan and DRAM calculator for safe and fast 3200 Cl14 presets but nothing improved.
> 
> It was like this until I did a clear CMOS after 10mns unplugged and went back to Ryzen balanced power plan and had my RAM setup to 3333 Cl14 1.37v with XMP standard 1T profile (3200 had still bios freezes) and now it seems booting alright.
> 
> I did a fast and pretty nasty upgrade on 24th night, using the 1,5 year old Gelid Extreme thermal paste remainings... and noticed also that my EK custom watercooling loop needed to be cleaned, but still I was badly surprised to realize that this 7nm CPU is getting real warm in auto mode 1.467 max vcore, reaching 90°c in Prime95 blend test, 82°c in Cinebench 20, 79°c in Cinebench 15.
> 
> I applied a -0.0625 offset and temps went down to 80/83°c in Prime95 1.4 max vcore, temps going back to 38/35°c within 20 sec at idle.
> In games like RDR2 or DCS sim the temps don't go above 63°c.
> 
> Idle temp are around 34°c after 1hour of web browsing, ambient temp around 20°c.
> I dont think the thermal paste is really faulty eventhough I will apply a brand new one this week end together with complete liquid replacement and cleaning/dismounting of EK waterblock as these temps seem to be more of an air cooling system to me...
> 
> 
> Did you guys with watercooled 3600X experienced the same kind of high temperatures ?


No that's not normal make sure you have the ram in A2+B2. 

Also i would avoid XMP profiles like the plague instead use ryzen dram calculator even the safe settings will out perform XMP.


----------



## polkfan

Lol i have this CPU tweaked so much that i gain only 9 points now in R15 with a all core OC of 4.2Ghz vs auto frequency at a locked 1.325V and i only gain 50 points in R20 doing that


----------



## thomasck

@polkfan have you tried ccx oc? 

Long holiday I was bored so I decided to try ccxo oc, I did not tweak anything yet just set 4450/4225/4350/4350 at 1.3V.
MC scores increased a lot and SC scores a equal, or better, except for CB20.

Temperatures are also better.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> Which one is it :thinking:


Either JZ made a typo or ASRock hid the bios - 6.27 is the current one for this board 










Spoiler


----------



## Veii

@M3tabaron be sure that SOC voltage doesn't exceed 1.1v 
If the board applies 1.087v as an offset let it how it is
Else put SOC as a fixed voltage with LLC2
Up to ram settings both CLD0_VDDP&G voltage have to be changed
And under the AMD Overclocking menu -> SOC Uncore -> enable SOC Overclock (enabled) 
needs to be ~ well, enabled 

With SOC and both CLD0 voltages you can cut off some bigger chunk of heat
SOC over 1.15v has negative results and unless you plan to run 3600MT/s RAM, it makes no sense to use more then 1.075v (or 1.1 as max, with increased powerdraw)
Would be a waste of thermals, electricity and potencial instability with too high SOC


----------



## Leonard_video

Hi guys!
I previously had a 1800x and i upgraded to a 2700x for practically no money, 30 $.
So i expected to finally use my memory at rated speeds, patriot 32gb ram 4 sticks rated at 3200mhz, everything stock and bios 5.1, no go, sometimes it boots in windows sometimes gets in the reset cycle.
So i settled for 2933 even though 1800x could do 3066, very disappointed. 
Then i tried PBO, i can only do AUTO, Disable or Enable, no other settings for bios 5.1, so i enabled and i can't even get windows to boot, very unstable.
What is the problem here ? from what i heard 2700x should have a better memory controller and the PBO is a no go for me, did i get the worst possible chip or is something wrong with this version of bios ?


----------



## PJVol

M3tabaron said:


> Did you guys with watercooled 3600X experienced the same kind of high temperatures ?


Hi!
I have 3600x watercooled. But prior to my response it would be nice to know:


 what type of ekwb setup used(Al or Cu, curquit configuration, etc), and what components it comprises
 Anyway, I got my CPU cooled with EK aluminum setup, together with ref. 5700XT. Please note, both CPU and GPU are in the same cirquit, with one additional 240 rad (compared to stock EK-FG 240R) and a couple of NB's on it, PC sitting in pretty cool place(motherboard sensor shows 20°c). Tdie values reported are:

Idle (web browsing) 22-35°c
CBR20 mt run 54-56°c
RDR2 38-45°c
So it seems your temps high indeed, give more info about LC setup


----------



## M3tabaron

@Veii and @PJVol thanks guys for your help. It appeared that it was just my EK supremacy copper fins inside the waterblock that were completely jammed with... whatever it was its gone now 

I cleaned and replaced everything I could and now the situation is back to normal. I have only 1 big 50x40cm passive radiator outside my ATCS 840 case and ocool pump inside with small reservoir.

Idle now around 28-29°c, Prime95 blend test goes around 69°c, Cinebench15 65°c 

Sorry for having been so dumb, I just forgot the maintenance basics !!

Cheers


----------



## thomasck

@Veii as you are much more familiar with RAM Timings, can you please take a look at this when/if you have any spare time? 
I thought about tightening timings using flat 16, I've been following the logic behind but don't really know what to do with the tertiary.

My setup is a 3900X / HyperX bdie 4000, running no errors at 3733 1:1, dram 1.45v, soc 1.1, vddP/G 1V. 

My current timings are,



Spoiler



tCL 16
tRCDWR 16
tRCDRD 16
tRP 16
tRAS 34 = 16 + 16 + 2 // used to be 32 - dram calc suggestion
tRC58 = 16 + 34 + 8 // used to be 48 - dram calc suggestion
tRRDS 4 - dram calc fast 
tRRDL 4
tFAW16 = tRRDS * 4
tWTRS 4
tWTRL 8
tWR 10
tRDRD SCL 4
tWRWR SLC 4
tRFC298 = 160ns * 3733 / 2000
tCWL16 = tCL // Can't go lower
tRTP 8 - dram calc fast
tRDWR 8 - dram calc fast
tWRRD 1 - dram calc fast
tWRWR SC 1 - dram calc fast
tWRWR SD 7 - dram calc fast
tWRWR DD 7 - dram calc fast
tRDRD SC 1 - dram calc fast
tRDRD SD 5 - dram calc fast
tRDRD DD 5 - dram calc fast
tCKE 1 - dram calc fast


----------



## Veii

@thomasck what's your current VDIMM voltage ?
tWR is already quite low 
Normaly the ruleset is tRAS-tRCD 
What gives perf is:
SCL , tWR , tRDWR, and 4x tRRDS for tFAW

Low tRFC gives close to nothing
Only desyncs ram if the rest is not right
But a tRC to tRFC sync is very important
SCL down to 3 may work if you get tCL16 away - maybe even CL15 away , have to check what tRFC looks fine for 3734MT/s
But there is not much to do, except double check tRFC range for this frequency and see if we can get some good devider to lower the rest

I rly need find out with what SCL scales - so far it either posts or timings are too high and it refuses to post (low SCL) , 
have barely correlation for it so far ~ tho it gives the biggest perf bump / but SCL 3 on CL16 is so far impossible to run , maybe CL15 can work

I'll write another post for what you can change, but it would be good to know which voltage you use so far 
You need to get away from CL16 for any finetuning / at best CL15 with tRDWR 7 3 or 7 4 , up to RCD


----------



## thomasck

@Veii thanks for your answer. I'm using 1.45V.
Let me see what I can do, I can go CL15 but then it needs to be geardown off and 2T, IIRC. And then recalculate all the rest. Not sure if I'm able to run flat 15.

Edit

Going 15 15 15 15 32 55 GD OFF CR2 gives me worse read and same latency, weird.

ATM that's what I get with 16 16 16 16 34 58


----------



## Veii

thomasck said:


> @Veii thanks for your answer. I'm using 1.45V.
> Let me see what I can do, I can go CL15 but then it needs to be geardown off and 2T, IIRC. And then recalculate all the rest. Not sure if I'm able to run flat 15.


Timing calculation is not thaat bad 
Maybe you can get later 2T away, 
Flat 15 is not needed if not possible - but start with 1.48v VDIMM , or at least 1.46v
for CL 15 you can try to use:


Spoiler



CL 15
RCDWR 15 
RCDRD 16
RP 15
RAS 30 
RC 45 
RRDS 4 
RRDL 5 
FAW 16 
WTRS 4 
WTRL 12 
WR 14 
RDRD SCL 4
WRWR SCL 4 
tRFC 315-234-144
CWL 15
RTP 7
RDWR 7
WRRD 4 
WRWR SC 1 
WRWR SD & DD 5, 5 
RDRD SC 1 
RDRD SD & DD 7, 7 
CKE 1


tRCDRD can be 16 unless it fails to post, then either 15
or increasing tRDWR to 8, with tRCDRD 16
If you run tRCDRD 15 , then tWR needs to be 15 too
tWR=tRAS-tRCD (baseline, but scalable)

EDIT:
If you still fail to post or desync use: tRDWR 8, tWRRD 1 
4 would be for RCD 16, 15 can desync on tWRRD 4 ~ doesn't have to but could , soo 8 ,1 would be fine as failsafe
Try it as last option, if you have no success and have to push both RCD's to 16 up
Oh this tRFC was for 3800MT/s btw
for 3733 i need to recalculate likely the whole set
Good luck :helmetsmi


----------



## thomasck

I'll give a go on this and I'll report back! Thanks!

Edit

No boot even with the changes suggested [emoji14]

Many thanks anyway!


----------



## Veii

thomasck said:


> I'll give a go on this and I'll report back! Thanks!


Yea sorry, i messed up your ram speed
This is a 3800MT/s set 
Will try to remake one for 3734, as i'm bored right now ~ but likely have to change half of the set 
EDIT: hopefully 2 usefull sets 
3734MT/s CL15 B-Dies Failsafe


Spoiler



CL 15
RCDWR 15
RCDRD 15
RP 15
RAS 30
RC 44
RRDS 4
RRDL 5
FAW 16
WTRS 4
WTRL 12
WR 15
RDRD SCL 4
WRWR SCL 4
tRFC 330-246-151
CWL 15
RTP 7
RDWR 7
WRRD 4
WRWR SC 1
WRWR SD & DD 5, 5
RDRD SC 1
RDRD SD & DD 7, 7
CKE 1


3734MT/s CL15(14) Lower Latency


Spoiler



CL 15
RCDWR 14
RCDRD 15
RP 14
RAS 28
RC 40
RRDS 4
RRDL 5
FAW 16
WTRS 4
WTRL 12
WR 14
RDRD SCL 4
WRWR SCL 4
tRFC 280-208-128
CWL 15
RTP 7
RDWR 7
WRRD 4
WRWR SC 1
WRWR SD & DD 5, 5
RDRD SC 1
RDRD SD & DD 7, 7
CKE 1

Your options
If it doesn't post:
tRDWR 8 & tWRRD 1 

Improvement options:
- if SCL 3 works / try it with tRDWR 7 & tWRRD 4 (will not post if timings are still too high)
- getting tRCDRD 15 to 14, would allow tRDWR 6 & tWRRD 4 
- tRDWR 6 & tWRRD 3 only if you get tCL 14, tCWL 14 to "run" *
* rest stays the same, tRFC stays the same / optionally tRDWR 7 & 1 will run on flat CL14 if 6,3 makes issues on this high frequency (tRDWR 7 is easier to run for CL14)


----------



## Veii

thomasck said:


> @Veii
> Going 15 15 15 15 32 55 GD OFF CR2 gives me worse read and same latency, weird.
> 
> ATM that's what I get with 16 16 16 16 34 58


CR2 has quite some penalty 
Show me please SiSoftware Sandra results  both works too
Aida64 barely means anything today, it's a good overview but not a good comparator

Important with 15-15 is that you get tRDWR down without having post issues 
Later we can get the perf back
when tRDWR is lower, you will have it easier to change the rest, tRC 55 is huge ^^'
100% a tRFC desync ^^''
keep in mind, tRC can scale easy, tRP can scale easy on it's own 
tRAS has to be tCL+tRP, with nearly no headroom
and tRFC is mostly a multiplier from tRC, of half tCL or -1 as lowest (7,6 for CL14, 8,7 for CL16)
Example: tRC 45*7=315, *8= 360 and so on~

For tRFC you need to use the calculator or do yourself the math 
but tRC 55 would be 385-286-176 tRFC (206ns)


----------



## polkfan

thomasck said:


> @polkfan have you tried ccx oc?
> 
> Long holiday I was bored so I decided to try ccxo oc, I did not tweak anything yet just set 4450/4225/4350/4350 at 1.3V.
> MC scores increased a lot and SC scores a equal, or better, except for CB20.
> 
> Temperatures are also better.



Yah i did  my chip just doesn't like 4.3ghz locked on any CCX least i got lucky with the FCLK. 

Bullzoid made a recent video recently that said one advantage Amd has with their memory controller is its not setting next to a bunch of hot cores. 

As long as Amd keeps this approach and keeps trying to improve the infinity fabric's speed i think we will see less ns on latency in the future but its never going to approach Intel's levels but theoretically it's possible one day where Amd can have more bandwidth vs Intel due to the controller using less heat as long as they can just increase the infinity fabric speed.


----------



## polkfan

Leonard_video said:


> Hi guys!
> I previously had a 1800x and i upgraded to a 2700x for practically no money, 30 $.
> So i expected to finally use my memory at rated speeds, patriot 32gb ram 4 sticks rated at 3200mhz, everything stock and bios 5.1, no go, sometimes it boots in windows sometimes gets in the reset cycle.
> So i settled for 2933 even though 1800x could do 3066, very disappointed.
> Then i tried PBO, i can only do AUTO, Disable or Enable, no other settings for bios 5.1, so i enabled and i can't even get windows to boot, very unstable.
> What is the problem here ? from what i heard 2700x should have a better memory controller and the PBO is a no go for me, did i get the worst possible chip or is something wrong with this version of bios ?


Well it is 32GB meaning memory on both sides of the stick making it much harder to get stable. Try turning up PROCODT also make sure you are increasing the voltage on the DDR4 memory to 1.40-1.45V.




VEIL looks like i'm unlucky i tried 1.45V on my memory got 1 error out of memtest after 9 hours so i'm gonna keep increasing the voltage one notch until its stable bad news is it really doesn't lower temps much maybe 2-3C.


----------



## deepor

Leonard_video said:


> Hi guys!
> I previously had a 1800x and i upgraded to a 2700x for practically no money, 30 $.
> So i expected to finally use my memory at rated speeds, patriot 32gb ram 4 sticks rated at 3200mhz, everything stock and bios 5.1, no go, sometimes it boots in windows sometimes gets in the reset cycle.
> So i settled for 2933 even though 1800x could do 3066, very disappointed.
> Then i tried PBO, i can only do AUTO, Disable or Enable, no other settings for bios 5.1, so i enabled and i can't even get windows to boot, very unstable.
> What is the problem here ? from what i heard 2700x should have a better memory controller and the PBO is a no go for me, did i get the worst possible chip or is something wrong with this version of bios ?



You cannot run four memory sticks at high speeds with the default settings of the BIOS. You will need to manually tweak the "ProcODT" and the "RTT" and the "CAD" settings.

You can find those settings in the BIOS at the end of the memory timing page. ProcODT is a normal entry there, and the "RTT" and "CAD" stuff is in sub-menus named "Data Bus Configuration" and "CAD Bus Configuration". Settings to try for your setup are I think something like this:

ProcODT = 60 Ohm
RttNom = RZQ/7
RttWr = RZQ/3
RttPark = RZQ/1
CAD = 24, 24, 24, 24

But I might be very wrong about this. You should check out the program named "Ryzen DRAM calculator". After you've input your setup on the left side of the calculator's window, it will then mention suggestions for RTT and ProcODT on the bottom right.


----------



## Leonard_video

Thank you very much!
The chip is okay, it seems once it gets unstable i can't do any memory settings in bios unless i reset everything and start with a cold boot.
In previous instance i couldn't do even 2133, it kept crashing, then i reset everything and settled at 3066 and PBO is working with an offset of -0.1 and LLC5.
Again, thank you very much!


----------



## brenopapito

Is anyone else having issues with X370/X470 Taichi when set the memory frequency 3600+? Is this a bios bug or am I doing something wrong? This is so frustrating, I'm running my memories in stock for almost 4 months just waiting ASRock goodwill.

- Default setting on bios, just changing the memory frequency to 3600MHz or higher

3.60 - OK
3.71 - Black screen, no boot
3.73 - Black screen, no boot
3.74 - Black screen, no boot
3.75 - Black screen, no boot
3.77 - Black screen, no boot
3.78 - Black screen, no boot
3.82 - Black screen, no boot

Is there anything that I can do to solve this problem?

CPU: 3600
Memory: G.Skill 3600 C16 b-die
Mobo: X470 Taichi


----------



## thomasck

@brenopapito they are the same boards, but can't say about the bioses, the best one for me on x370 was 5.99 which should be 3.82 for you? Is your procdt, cad and cad bus set ok? I had no problem at all with the last bios, indeed was the greatest one by far. If anything goes wrong I can just load all settings from a saved profile at once and it boots fine, which I was never able to it before. // offtopic, are you from adrenalineforum as well isn't?
@Veii one of those timings is preventing me to boot, I just did not figure it out yet. Gonna investigate.


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> VEIL looks like i'm unlucky i tried 1.45V on my memory got 1 error out of memtest after 9 hours so i'm gonna keep increasing the voltage one notch until its stable bad news is it really doesn't lower temps much maybe 2-3C.


You always mess up my name don't you  
1.46v is fully fine for any kind of b-dies , 1.48v works on some, has negative effects on others 
1 error tho sounds like timing desync, or voltage choke 


brenopapito said:


> Is anyone else having issues with X370/X470 Taichi when set the memory frequency 3600+? Is this a bios bug or am I doing something wrong? This is so frustrating, I'm running my memories in stock for almost 4 months just waiting ASRock goodwill.
> - Default setting on bios, just changing the memory frequency to 3600MHz or higher
> 3.60 - OK
> 3.71 - Black screen, no boot
> 3.73 - Black screen, no boot
> 3.74 - Black screen, no boot
> 3.75 - Black screen, no boot
> 3.77 - Black screen, no boot
> 3.78 - Black screen, no boot
> 3.82 - Black screen, no boot
> 
> Is there anything that I can do to solve this problem?
> CPU: 3600
> Memory: G.Skill 3600 C16 b-die
> Mobo: X470 Taichi


It's saddly a common thing, across gigabyte boards too , well across many 1004B boards - after 1600FCLK, boards can't auto predict and you have to force the IF speed manually in 2 places
Same bug as for the SOC Uncore OC option that needs to be enabled under AMD Overclocking
Like the same bug, that CLD0_VDDP/G voltages don't apply unless double checked in the main and AMD Overclocking menu
Just manually force FLCK=UCLK and manually set both Infinity Fabric speed on two places - then you won't have issues / unless there is an error in wrong procODT settings



thomasck said:


> @Veii one of those timings is preventing me to boot, I just did not figure it out yet. Gonna investigate.


Which one did you use - let's double check


----------



## thomasck

@Veii i've tried the 3733 as I can not do 3800 1:1. As soon as I get back home I'll finish my investigation rolling back the steps!

EDIT

Testing CL, RCDWR, RCDRD, RP, RAS and RC at 1.475V 3733.


----------



## brenopapito

thomasck said:


> @brenopapito they are the same boards, but can't say about the bioses, the best one for me on x370 was 5.99 which should be 3.82 for you? Is your procdt, cad and cad bus set ok? I had no problem at all with the last bios, indeed was the greatest one by far. If anything goes wrong I can just load all settings from a saved profile at once and it boots fine, which I was never able to it before. // offtopic, are you from adrenalineforum as well isn't?


Yes, procODT, cad and cad bus are ok, I always copy the settings from the calculator. //offtopic: Yes!



Veii said:


> It's saddly a common thing, across gigabyte boards too , well across many 1004B boards - after 1600FCLK, boards can't auto predict and you have to force the IF speed manually in 2 places
> Same bug as for the SOC Uncore OC option that needs to be enabled under AMD Overclocking
> Like the same bug, that CLD0_VDDP/G voltages don't apply unless double checked in the main and AMD Overclocking menu
> Just manually force FLCK=UCLK and manually set both Infinity Fabric speed on two places - then you won't have issues / unless there is an error in wrong procODT settings


Ok, now I'm running at 3200 with no issues but I still can't boot at 3600 or higher. As you said, I selected 3800MHz and IF = 1900 (OC Tweaker and AMD CBS) but had the same behavior, black screen and no boot.


----------



## thomasck

@brenopapito have you tried going up notch by notch, 1st ram and then IF? That is what I was doing here before 5.99, other than that was no boot. Try 3333 ram, save, if boot go for IF, then successively. Set vddp/g to 1.05 both, soc to 1.1 and dram 1.45. And IF at 1900 is pretty high, almost everyone can reach 3600, some 3733 but not much much people can do 3800.


----------



## Veii

Yes, if nothing helps, i'd suggest using the 3.7 i think was it , from The Stilt
The 1003 ABBA one i use so far on the taichi / i've converted mine to a X470

But normaly you should be fine
Apparently not everyone can run FCLK at 1900 too - or it requires first to fix voltages before trying


----------



## Schussnik

Hi Gents,

Any ideas on what I could try to make my kit of new RAM working?

It's a G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600MHz 32GB (2x16GB) kit and I can only get one stick to work. As soon as I put the second one, in whatever slot, my PC is stuck in an endless boot loop. Bios wise I'm currently running with the 5.99 beta version.

I've tried various things, ODT, CAD, SOC voltage, running them at lower memory speed/IF and it's always the same result. One stick works fine, two doesn't.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## polkfan

brenopapito said:


> Yes, procODT, cad and cad bus are ok, I always copy the settings from the calculator. //offtopic: Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I'm running at 3200 with no issues but I still can't boot at 3600 or higher. As you said, I selected 3800MHz and IF = 1900 (OC Tweaker and AMD CBS) but had the same behavior, black screen and no boot.


Try de-syncing it and see if its the CPU not letting you hit 1900mhz on the infinity fabric.

So 3200mhz ram
1900 mhz infinity fabric


Edit also guys as bullzoid pointed out if you aren't even at 3333mhz on the memory just de-sync the FCLK and put it to the highest value that works Bullzoid and Linus proved this is true.

Veil i'm at 14-14-17-14-28 timings and it passed memtest over night and my latency is still dropping ever so slightly lol i guess my ram hates it when i drop voltage but doesn't mind when i keep lowering timings. 

I read the TRFC can be basically set to anything as long as its long enough for it to be stable so i'm going to keep lowering it by 14 until it fails.


----------



## Veii

Schussnik said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> Any ideas on what I could try to make my kit of new RAM working?
> 
> It's a G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600MHz 32GB (2x16GB) kit and I can only get one stick to work. As soon as I put the second one, in whatever slot, my PC is stuck in an endless boot loop. Bios wise I'm currently running with the 5.99 beta version.
> 
> I've tried various things, ODT, CAD, SOC voltage, running them at lower memory speed/IF and it's always the same result. One stick works fine, two doesn't.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Could you trow a thaiphoon burner report on here please 
I think the neo's where dual rank Hynix CFR kits 
It likely is wrong predicted values


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Veil i'm at 14-14-17-14-28 timings and it passed memtest over night and my latency is still dropping ever so slightly lol i guess my ram hates it when i drop voltage but doesn't mind when i keep lowering timings.
> 
> I read the TRFC can be basically set to anything as long as its long enough for it to be stable so i'm going to keep lowering it by 14 until it fails.


Uhm where did you get the value 14 out from ?
the range was 2,4,8,16,32 
14 would not be half cycle , 16 would be 
4 is one 8th lower 

tRFC can drop a lot that's true, i've tested it again down to 120ns , but it had not good effects 
It had negative effects because you desync tRC to tRFC 
You need it lower to accept a lower SCL - but refresh cycle lowering it, will cause you problems / it has nearly no effect on the actual memory latency
Desyncing it on the other hand can lose around 4-5gb/s inter-core bandwith
Lower is not always better  
But i think only my SiSandra results proof that ^^'
Well you can try how low you can get it - it would be some good notes for your kits
But this doesn't improve much , if you want to lower latency you do it on other places but not on tRFC

What did you mean by "hates it when you drop voltage" ? Which one ?


----------



## polkfan

Veii said:


> Uhm where did you get the value 14 out from ?
> the range was 2,4,8,16,32
> 14 would not be half cycle , 16 would be
> 4 is one 8th lower
> 
> tRFC can drop a lot that's true, i've tested it again down to 120ns , but it had not good effects
> It had negative effects because you desync tRC to tRFC
> You need it lower to accept a lower SCL - but refresh cycle lowering it, will cause you problems / it has nearly no effect on the actual memory latency
> Desyncing it on the other hand can lose around 4-5gb/s inter-core bandwith
> Lower is not always better
> But i think only my SiSandra results proof that ^^'
> Well you can try how low you can get it - it would be some good notes for your kits
> But this doesn't improve much , if you want to lower latency you do it on other places but not on tRFC
> 
> What did you mean by "hates it when you drop voltage" ? Which one ?


Darn it looks like you are right haha i went back to my older settings i know my memory can run lower timings as it did pass memtest. 

I think with the recommended settings from the dram calc that TRFC is d-sync my TCL is at 16 but my TRFC is at 294 as that's what it says to put. 

294/16= 18.375

What's the lowest synced value that you recommend?


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Darn it looks like you are right haha i went back to my older settings i know my memory can run lower timings as it did pass memtest.
> 
> I think with the recommended settings from the dram calc that TRFC is d-sync my TCL is at 16 but my TRFC is at 294 as that's what it says to put.
> 294/16= 18.375
> 
> What's the lowest synced value that you recommend?


Yep i wrote it back next to the main tiny tutorial post with my methods
Yuri does use a half cycle to stack refresh time (current charges, not time ~ tho same thing)
Unsure who thought him this, intel users do it some who can calculate it
I have barely an idea how to calculate it - it involves too much math and more inteligent people to know all the rules - or a lot of trial and benchmarking 
The alt value was a clean devider , the new method is mostly a point 5 half sync way - it was 6.375 last time 
By doing this stacking method, perf improves a lot but it's beyond my knowledge to use this method so far / have still no system to experiment with to learn it 

Early on the calculator he went -4 down, now he's mostly -8 & -4 
Still don't get why tRDWR is on purpose +1 set, when you can use directly a /2 or a -1 if you increase tWRRD afterwards instead of keeping it at 1 
Maybe just because of stability - i am not sure 
Tho i'm sure his method does work well, just that the claculator misses more presets then just CL14 for 1.5v and CL16 on the 3800 range 

You sync tRFC with tRC, 
The value for half tCL = tRC multiplier - or the same minus 1 value as lowest , still works quite well / *8 as baseline is recommended by other researchers for full cycles
You just have then to doublecheck what this new tRFC value is in ns 
The correct method according to online rules is turning tRC back to nanosecounds, and then doing the math with tRFC as ns 
but keeping tRFC as no decimal ns value , looks to work so far every time to get them in sync

This so far are work in progress CL15 timings , getting away of the well showed CL16 ones


Spoiler














But the set is not perfectly fine ~ it's 10 000% Karhu memtest stable
But tRFC likely will make it choke on 50K to 100K Karhu, because it's a tiny bit unsync only
and it doesn't accept tRDWR of 7 4 so far, this tRCDRD 16 is messing stuff up
Once timings are SCL 3 stable, then i'm happy for this gen ^^'
Or easier to run CL15-14 timings with SCL 3, instead of 1.5v required CL14 flat ones


----------



## Schussnik

It is definitely dual rank Hynix CFR yep.

Thaiphoon report attached


----------



## Veii

Schussnik said:


> It is definitely dual rank Hynix CFR yep.
> 
> Thaiphoon report attached


Ty 
What RTT values did you try ?
Did you keep Gear Down Mode enabled / disabled ?
Was Bank Group Swap enabled or disabled ?
What about used procODT ?

I see something awkward inside the calculator for CAD_BUS ClkDrv 120-20-20-24
first cad value is only increased against "boot issues" for low procODT 
Would be great to know what you exactly applied and can verify with the same single dimm config (incl after swapping both) that the slot 4 is actually fine , not only slot 2


----------



## Schussnik

Thanks for the quick answer.

To be honest I don't really remember all the various combinations/settings I've tried over the past few days. I mainly followed what I found on various topics and used DRAM Ryzen Calculator as a baseline. What I can say is that when it works initially with one stick I just put the XMP setting in the bios. Again with the second stick added, whether it was using XMP or via manual tweak no luck.

I've also tried all memory slots individually and same behavior, they all work as long as I'm just using one stick :-/

Really annoyed as I bought these models hoping to avoid the headache as they are advertised as "Ryzen optimized".


----------



## thomasck

@Veii, some feed back, and thanks again.

All timings from 3733 preset are working and so far 02 hours stable under Karhu, RAM at 1.475V.

But, tCWL and tRDWR can't be changed, they are 16 and 8 respectively. 
When you say SCL, you mean tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL? If yes, both are set to 3, and working. However I can not change tRDWR (as mentioned before) and tWRRD is already 4. So should I go back to SCL 4 or leave on 3? I did not see any perf difference. 

Some changes went from lower numbers to high ones, but as you suggested this based on calculation I'll follow all to not desync something (and lower is not always faster) even if tCWL and tRDWR can't be changed. 

tWTRL from 8 to 12
tWR from 12 to 14
tWRRD from 1 to 4
tRDRD SD & DD from 5 to 7

Even with higher numbers I did not see any perf loss, all within margin of error.

I'll generate Sandra RAM summary tomorrow and update this topic.


----------



## Veii

thomasck said:


> @Veii, some feed back, and thanks again.
> 
> All timings from 3733 preset are working and so far 02 hours stable under Karhu.
> 
> But, tCWL and tRDWR can't be changed, they are 16 and 8 respectively.
> When you say SCL, you mean tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL? If yes, both are set to 3, and working. However I can not change tRDWR (as mentioned before) and tWRRD is already 4. So should I go back to SCL 4 or leave on 3? I did not see any perf difference.
> 
> Some changes went from lower numbers to high ones, but as you suggested this based on calculation I'll follow all to not desync something (and lower is not always faster) even if tCWL and tRDWR can't be changed.
> 
> tWTRL from 8 to 12
> tWR from 12 to 14
> tWRRD from 1 to 4
> tRDRD SD & DD from 5 to 7
> 
> Even with higher numbers I did not see any perf loss, all within margin of error.
> 
> I'll generate Sandra RAM summary tomorrow and update this topic.


i wonder if i made a typing mistake on RDRD SD DD , because it should be 5 5 , when WRWR SD DD to 7 7 
tWR is tRAS-tRCD (but can be lower if stability allows it)
SCL yes i mean both , lower here is way better / but does affect stability a lot , tho has the biggest perf increase
tWRTS & L should be 4 / 12 - unsure where you got 8 from before, but as there is no ruleset so far for them, i tend to keep it at the lowest value which never needed change 
tWRRD needs to be increased only if you go lower with tRDWR
haven't gotten CL15 with tRDWR 7 so far to boot, but 8 seems to work - soo it's fine, you can try later after SCL 3 is stable if 1 for WRRD does work out = 8 1 , instead of 8 4
Would lead to better perf - but if it's unstable, get it back to 8, 4


----------



## fcchin

fcchin said:


> Hello guys, you are all correct, @Art385 @hesee @polkfan @Unoid @Dimaggio1103 @Veii @garych
> 
> I experience nearly all the things you guys say, my simple conclusion is good news bad news.
> 
> Bad news first = RANDOMly unstable. Only at 2933mhz 1usmus fast timing V2 hynix afr 1.35v [CMK32GX4M2B3000C15], even after raising voltage to 1.4 soc 1.1v and slow timing still randomly crash games and regardless of whatever procODT, cad bus etc etc etc. Not as stable as previously log book recorded timings/voltages proven from months and months over variouses previous bioses version 5.8, 5.67, 5.5 etc etc etc, that had no crash of games after sufficient voltages/timing tried/found etc. This uefi 5.99 for me is the worst bios even at 2933mhz. aida64 latency is 84ns 45000MB/s not very demanding but not stable now.
> 
> but then good news
> uefi 5.99 will as like 5.8 easy to boot from original XMP virgin, it will automatically add +1 timing to tCL from 15 to 16 upon first PSU power on virgin after clear CMOS, POST without error beep sound, just 3 rounds training and success. Windows OK etc. Game OK etc.
> 
> and like uefi 5.8 it can overclock the ram using original XMP just +1 tCL, others all auto, just keep adding voltage
> 2933mhz 1.35v soc 1.025v a-tuning read out
> 3000mhz 1.36v soc 1.05v
> 3133mhz 1.41v soc 1.125v procODT 68 was all it needed. stable
> 3200mhz 1.54v soc 1.2v procODT 68 was all it needed. stable best aida64 latency 74ns
> 
> 3266mhz 1.58v soc 1.2v procODT 68 and cad bus fiddling needed. Stable for 6 hours game non stop.
> 
> 3333mhz 1.61v soc 1.2v procODT 68/80 and cad bus 30/40 fiddling needed. POST OK windows OK, youtube web browse OK, light workload OK, but games crash, which I'm not complaining as not yet found matching settings.
> 
> Well, better than uefi 4.x and older 3.x can't OC beyond 3200, but only OK at POST and windows but game crash.
> 
> prerequisite, my taichi-x370 just returned from warranty in Hong Kong service centre where they erase bios properly completely don't let old bioses flashes traces linger, then flash 5.8 clean.
> 
> Problem was bios not keeping time/date and settings at boot. It retains setting the memory 1,2,3,4,5 which I had to manually recall each time I power off the wall socket. Annoying.
> 
> So may be I must do as advice from @theStilt use flashrom, can't rely on instant flash???
> 
> Sorry I don't memtest benchmark, only memtest on single error stop for a minute or two then rather enjoy game time to see if it crash instead of can't do anything waiting for results for hours.
> 
> In the past I would OC and game if crash I can fall back to 2933mhz, but now even this fails, hence not so good.


Updates and corrections to my above .........

Also to be fair to uefi 5.99, I use Mechwarrior_5=MW5 as stability test, and sometimes Battletech or Mechwarrior Online. 

First, I didn't "load defaults" when still in uefi 5.8 and was on Dram overclock 3266mhz I think..... and flash up to 5.99. May be this cause some gremlins ...... not sure .... no proof.

So I reverted back to 5.8 and all the problems exists...... to my shock and surpriced.......

Took many days of figuring out and majority of the problem is the game it self, MW5 is heavily bugged, which causes the crash.. examples 

serious problem https://mw5mercs.com/news/2019/12/16-mw5-mercs-hot-fix
major problem https://mw5mercs.com/news/2019/12/17-mw5-mercs-hot-fix
minor problem https://mw5mercs.com/news/2019/12/22-mw5-hot-fix

plus the biggest mystery of MW5 if launch from Radeon game list will crash easily. Launch from EPIC game store will be stable 99%.

new Radeon features anti-lag, boost, etc also seem to be not compatible with MW5, turning off all new feature help slightly. 

Finally using uefi 5.8 managed to run MW5 half day without crash, and then up to uefi 5.99 and test 1 hour OK.

So may be 5.99 is OK after all ???


----------



## brenopapito

thomasck said:


> @brenopapito have you tried going up notch by notch, 1st ram and then IF? That is what I was doing here before 5.99, other than that was no boot. Try 3333 ram, save, if boot go for IF, then successively. Set vddp/g to 1.05 both, soc to 1.1 and dram 1.45. And IF at 1900 is pretty high, almost everyone can reach 3600, some 3733 but not much much people can do 3800.





Veii said:


> Yes, if nothing helps, i'd suggest using the 3.7 i think was it , from The Stilt
> The 1003 ABBA one i use so far on the taichi / i've converted mine to a X470
> 
> But normaly you should be fine
> Apparently not everyone can run FCLK at 1900 too - or it requires first to fix voltages before trying


I ran at 3800 with 3.60 bios, this is why I think my problem isn't hardware/settings related. Now I'm running at 3533 without any issue, it seems like I have a wall at 3600 that I can't even boot the system. Any other way to try or should I wait for another bios release and start the tests again?

Thank you both!
=D


----------



## thomasck

Veii said:


> i wonder if i made a typing mistake on RDRD SD DD , because it should be 5 5 , when WRWR SD DD to 7 7
> tWR is tRAS-tRCD (but can be lower if stability allows it)
> SCL yes i mean both , lower here is way better / but does affect stability a lot , tho has the biggest perf increase
> tWRTS & L should be 4 / 12 - unsure where you got 8 from before, but as there is no ruleset so far for them, i tend to keep it at the lowest value which never needed change
> tWRRD needs to be increased only if you go lower with tRDWR
> haven't gotten CL15 with tRDWR 7 so far to boot, but 8 seems to work - soo it's fine, you can try later after SCL 3 is stable if 1 for WRRD does work out = 8 1 , instead of 8 4
> Would lead to better perf - but if it's unstable, get it back to 8, 4


Maybe it was me, I've got so many timing sets written here that I might have made the mess.
Now is all set, RDRD SD DD to 5 5 and WRWR SD DD to 7 7. I've lowered SCL to 2 2 but not gains so I reverted back to 3 3. I also ran CR1 and got no perf gains, at least number-wise, and after 30min of Karhu I got 01 error so I left on AUTO which is 2T, later I'll set to 2T to double check if there's any difference, but it should not have. 
tWRRD has 2 as minimum, I'll play with other values later too.

AIDA results before and after,
Before, R 57881 W 56651 C 57365 and L 64.8ns
After, R 58795 W 57511 C 60749 and L 63.9ns - almost 1ns less!

And follows attached Sandra overall memory score.


----------



## polkfan

brenopapito said:


> I ran at 3800 with 3.60 bios, this is why I think my problem isn't hardware/settings related. Now I'm running at 3533 without any issue, it seems like I have a wall at 3600 that I can't even boot the system. Any other way to try or should I wait for another bios release and start the tests again?
> 
> Thank you both!
> =D


Like i said try a FCLK higher then 1800mhz and again leave your memory at 3200 or something it's probably your FCLK


----------



## brenopapito

polkfan said:


> Like i said try a FCLK higher then 1800mhz and again leave your memory at 3200 or something it's probably your FCLK


 @Veii, @polkfan, @thomasck

Thank you all for your advice!!! After a long time testing many combinations, I finally boot my system @3733! The big problem was procODT, I used to use 34.3 but I found the stability at 60, now I'm running 3733 with the Safe V2 profile from calculator. Time to tighten the times!

This was my last personal challenge of 2019 and I'm very happy with today's results! 2020 will be a great year for all of us!!!


----------



## polkfan

So it looks like i was wrong about my memory i manually kept frequency the same and i do indeed see more bandwidth with 14-14-17-28-42 timings vs 16-16-17-32-48 and with leaving all the other timings as 3733mhz i actually hit slightly over 90GB's in intercore bandwidth vs 88 as before!!

I was dumb and left frequency on auto which messed up my results. 

Going to keep lowering my primary timings i already beat bullzoids score in everything BUT read speeds. At 108 on DRAM calc and 63.2ns on AIDA


----------



## Schussnik

Schussnik said:


> Thanks for the quick answer.
> 
> To be honest I don't really remember all the various combinations/settings I've tried over the past few days. I mainly followed what I found on various topics and used DRAM Ryzen Calculator as a baseline. What I can say is that when it works initially with one stick I just put the XMP setting in the bios. Again with the second stick added, whether it was using XMP or via manual tweak no luck.
> 
> I've also tried all memory slots individually and same behavior, they all work as long as I'm just using one stick :-/
> 
> Really annoyed as I bought these models hoping to avoid the headache as they are advertised as "Ryzen optimized".


Would anyone have a recommendation on what settings to try as a baseline and take it from there when trying to plus the second stick?


----------



## polkfan

Lowered write latency to 12 and passed 1500% coverage found out that i have samsung B-die not D-die and that my memory was programmed wrong makes sense as this memory is pretty freaking good for its time. 

Now i have 93GB of intercore bandwidth up from 88GB from before still think this memory has room found this from a user on the ryzen memory thread who has the same kit as me. BUT i'm running with 14-17-12-28-32-42 timings at the moment not going to stop until it fails lol.


I'm pretty sure everyone running 1CCD can lower their write latency to make up for the lack of bandwidth as the controller has room to tweak things for write speeds. I noticed Bullzoid got 8 timings to boot for write speeds on his samsung b-die with a 3700X.


----------



## hesee

Asrock published non beta versions of X370 taichi & professional gaming bioses. 

http://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=BIOS

6.0: Update AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4 Patch B


----------



## DragonQ

hesee said:


> Asrock published non beta versions of X370 taichi & professional gaming bioses.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=BIOS
> 
> 6.0: Update AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4 Patch B


They are only listed on the "Latest Beta BIOS Update" page.


----------



## hesee

DragonQ said:


> They are only listed on the "Latest Beta BIOS Update" page.


I could have sworn that they were on the main page. Support pages are mixed as well: X370 professional gaming support page list bios as stable, but it's beta bios on X370 Taichi support page.


----------



## thomasck

Regarding 6.00, can't see any difference performance wise. 
It is able to load 5.99 profiles, so it booted up w/o any problems after loading all settings made within 5.99 at once - don't know if this is important to mention for most of you, but to me is something that started to happen only after 5.93, before it I always needed to apply the changes step by step.

VDDP and VDDG did not fix the settings when done in the tweak page, but after matching it from XFR menu it did stick, that might be just a glitch. I'm saying that might be glitch cause after loading 5.99 profile VDDG/P are set with the correct values, and that is changed only in the tweak page.

VCORE is sitting with way less voltage while at idle.

HWiNFO reports a way higher DRAM Voltage around 0.45V more than what is set in BIOS.


----------



## ma3uk

*ma3uk*



thomasck said:


> HWiNFO reports a way higher DRAM Voltage around 0.45V more than what is set in BIOS.


Yes, I reported 2 weeks ago in support, promised to figure it out. Please check the ability to set BCLK with decimal values, for example 100.5


----------



## Veii

Fix for 6.0 is, allowing VDDG voltage under 1.0v in the main page
Comes with the same release on the 3.78v X470 lineup (not on the site yet)
Fatal1ty Gaming and Taichi as always got the exact same bios, just with a different skin


----------



## Unoid

6.00 on FPG still ruined my memory overclock. Stuck at XMP 3200 cas14 on my bdie kit.

I even tried cas 16 with xmp subs at 3400 and 3600. Wouldn't boot at 3600 and 3400 was unstable.


----------



## hesee

Veii said:


> Fix for 6.0 is, allowing VDDG voltage under 1.0v in the main page
> Comes with the same release on the 3.78v X470 lineup (not on the site yet)
> Fatal1ty Gaming and Taichi as always got the exact same bios, just with a different skin


That fix was in 5.99 atleast for professional gaming bios. Eg setting vddg only from main page 900mv crashes on load, 910mv works ok and bit over 1000mv values cause my system to become unstable again. Ryzen master shows values set in main page.

Btw. Professional gaming 6.00 bios has been moved to beta section, yesterday it was in stable list in motherboards download page.


----------



## Leonard_video

Hi guys!
What is the best bios to have for 2700x ? i currently am with 5.1 bios and i get high temperatures with what i think is adequate cooling ( thermalright true spirit 140 with lots of fans ).
Is it a bios problem or it's normal to get 80-90C temps in stress app ? PBO enabled, without PBO i still get about 80c and cinebench r15 is around 1780-1800 depending on ambient temp.


----------



## thomasck

@Veii that was already fixed in 5.99

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

thomasck said:


> Regarding 6.00, can't see any difference performance wise.
> It is able to load 5.99 profiles, so it booted up w/o any problems after loading all settings made within 5.99 at once - don't know if this is important to mention for most of you, but to me is something that started to happen only after 5.93, before it I always needed to apply the changes step by step.
> 
> VDDP and VDDG did not fix the settings when done in the tweak page, but after matching it from XFR menu it did stick, that might be just a glitch. I'm saying that might be glitch cause after loading 5.99 profile VDDG/P are set with the correct values, and that is changed only in the tweak page.
> 
> VCORE is sitting with way less voltage while at idle.
> 
> HWiNFO reports a way higher DRAM Voltage around 0.45V more than what is set in BIOS.


Is PBO still broken?


----------



## Veii

hesee said:


> That fix was in 5.99 atleast for professional gaming bios. Eg setting vddg only from main page 900mv crashes on load, 910mv works ok and bit over 1000mv values cause my system to become unstable again. Ryzen master shows values set in main page.
> 
> 
> thomasck said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Veii that was already fixed in 5.99
Click to expand...

Is it still borked ?
It was a fix of a fix ~ should be at least :ninja:
Does VDDP adjust after setting VDDG ?
VDDG should be at least 50mv lower than SOC VID 
Does SOC adjust if you go in the 20-30mV region to SOC , or put 1.05v VDDP with 1.0v SOC ~ SOC should then scale to 1.1 after post


----------



## thomasck

@polkfan haven't tried, I'll check tomorrow, but probably is broken 
@Veii gonna check that

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

thomasck said:


> HWiNFO reports a way higher DRAM Voltage around 0.45V more than what is set in BIOS.


 For me it reports exactly the same value (28mv above) as with 5.99 : set 1.380, reports 1.408.


ma3uk said:


> check the ability to set BCLK with decimal values, for example 100.5


Could not enter anything other than digits


----------



## Unoid

Anyone with 5.99 or 6.0 beta able to give me advice on Memory overclocks? I've commented a few times above that I lost my 3400 SAFE subtimings overclock and 68ns with my 2x16 pc3200 cas 14 b-die kit.

Perhaps since the settings and sections are slightly different in the 6.0 beta I may be missing a setting?
I set all the settings per the DRAM calculator, voltages, timings, etc.

It would have to be a huge thing I'm missing since I can't even run the loose XMP settings above pc3200


----------



## Schussnik

Wouldn't be able to help I'm afraid, I still can't get my kit 2x16GB PC3600 Trident Neo to work.

Tried this newest 6.0 beta bios just in case but same thing, I can only get one stick to work not both of them together


----------



## Unoid

Schussnik said:


> Wouldn't be able to help I'm afraid, I still can't get my kit 2x16GB PC3600 Trident Neo to work.
> 
> Tried this newest 6.0 beta bios just in case but same thing, I can only get one stick to work not both of them together


The only BIOS I've had that worked for memory OC was FPG 5.8, I think is 1003AB. I could finally OC memory, but my 3800x would barely boost to 4.4ghz, let alone advertised 4.5


----------



## polkfan

Installed 6.0 turned PBO off didn't test it yet but i have to say i get slightly better memory read and latency results and i have which is pretty sweet a solid 4.0Ghz on all cores during R20 which is a 50mhz boost or so. 

Not sure how temps as always are being monitored and as always i uninstalled my chipset driver and reinstalled it after the bios update. 

PBO off 4.0Ghz
PBO maxed 4025mhz
EDC 0 4075mhz
All core R20


Also as @thomasck said my 5.99 profile loaded right up just fine!

So i tested every single setting possible lol 
Best performance is PBO on EDC 0
Auto OC 100mhz(consistently gets 15-20mhz more in ST on the effective clock) 

Tested using PBO on vs off vs PBO scalar on with PBO off(Yes this is possible increases the FIT table range)
Tested PBO and PBO scalar off with auto OC on with each setting 25mhz-200mhz-50-150 worse then 175-100-125 yes i know odd but its always been that way. 

Like mentioned before i'm getting 4000mhz with PBO off now which is 50-75mhz higher then before, making PBO even more close to being useless at least on my CPU. 

Keep in mind PBO has 0 effect on ST performance but i noticed the scalar does allow boost speeds to be higher on 4-6T loads by around 25 or so mhz.


----------



## fcchin

Unoid said:


> Anyone with 5.99 or 6.0 beta able to give me advice on Memory overclocks? I've commented a few times above that I lost my 3400 SAFE subtimings overclock and 68ns with my 2x16 pc3200 cas 14 b-die kit.
> 
> Perhaps since the settings and sections are slightly different in the 6.0 beta I may be missing a setting?
> I set all the settings per the DRAM calculator, voltages, timings, etc.
> 
> It would have to be a huge thing I'm missing since I can't even run the loose XMP settings above pc3200


May be flash 5.99 again 2nd time, make sure clean_bios/clear_cmos/loud_default settings reboot windows normally and shutdown normally.

Short story = I had to flash 5.99 2nd time then got everything to work back normal.

Long story = My bios coulnt retain date/time and settings [gremlins], but working fine, hence sent to warranty. The servicemen use a external-board to wipe my bios without needing CPU and RAM and clean flash 5.8 because it's official, not beta. Went back home all OK, then I flash 5.99 when ram was overclocked, I forgot to clean bios before flash, then all settings couldn't be stable, always crash game and mem test, plus game was new and needed lots of update fix. Regardless I did the above clean bios flash and now 5.99 is OK for me.

Try, good luck.

taichi x370 has lots of caves for gremlins to hide  

Just 2 months back the bluetooth hardware corrupt, windows says unknown hardware, had to remove drivers, reboot, install driver and still couldn't work. Rinse and repeat for a week or two later then OK.

So worry my taichi is going to say bye bye to me sooner than expected 

massive liquid cool and never overclock CPU GPU, just tight timing ram. Haih, life is short for these things???


----------



## ma3uk

I came across a similar problem, only its meaning is that until I force the system to reset the memory overclock, the system will give an error when the memory is overclocked above 3666 MHz. Therefore, the BIOS update for me happens like this:
1) BIOS update
2) Install a 4000 MHz memory
3) Set tCL to 12
4) Saved, the system cannot start and must reset
5) Setting the system to a stable profile.
Such a problem appeared only when installing the Ryzen 3000 series, or it was before, but due to the limitations of the 2000 series, it was not felt.


----------



## hesee

Now we have 6.2 Betas for x370 taichi and professional gaming.

https://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=bBIOS


----------



## thomasck

Oh boy, another one.. last day of holidays was yesterday lol.. I'll try tonight..

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> Oh boy, another one.. last day of holidays was yesterday lol.. I'll try tonight..


I've yet to see the difference between 5.99, 6.00 and 6.20. Also 6.00 itself is gone from both JZ and ASRock websites.
6.20 might have some menu redone/removed here and there, but I don't see anything else. Backed up profiles still work.


----------



## SimpleTech

No issues here with the 6.20.


----------



## thomasck

garych said:


> I've yet to see the difference between 5.99, 6.00 and 6.20. Also 6.00 itself is gone from both JZ and ASRock websites.
> 
> 6.20 might have some menu redone/removed here and there, but I don't see anything else. Backed up profiles still work.


I still hope that I will be able to run fckl 1900 with a new bios, but for sure this is a limitation of my cpu, not any bios thing. If backed up profiles are working I have no reason to do not update then. Gonna do when I get home. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Joke94

I'm running bios 5.99 and i don't use sleep very much, usually just shut off, but yesterday i put my pc to sleep and when trying to turn on the pc, it gives me code B6 and "boot loops", no matter what i do, it won't post and just cycles with fans ramping. Only when i remove either stick of ram, it starts and i can put the ram back and it works normal. The problem is repeatable, so anyone got ideas what this is about? C:

3700x
x370 taichi
16gb ram
windows 10 pro


----------



## tau31

Ever since updating to 6.2 from 5.6, I have been having similar behavior using the sleep functionality. My PC will go to sleep but when I try to wake it up, it will enter a bootloop and then I have to go into bios and set all my settings to default and then my pc will boot back into windows like nothing happened. Also, this morning during a cold boot my pc was in a bootloop and again had to default my settings. Lastly, i seem to be losing time when this issue happens. I’m going to replace the cmos battery but if I can’t figure it out, I’m just buying an x570 board.


----------



## polkfan

tau31 said:


> Ever since updating to 6.2 from 5.6, I have been having similar behavior using the sleep functionality. My PC will go to sleep but when I try to wake it up, it will enter a bootloop and then I have to go into bios and set all my settings to default and then my pc will boot back into windows like nothing happened. Also, this morning during a cold boot my pc was in a bootloop and again had to default my settings. Lastly, i seem to be losing time when this issue happens. I’m going to replace the cmos battery but if I can’t figure it out, I’m just buying an x570 board.


Is it really worth spending $200 on a new board when the X600's are coming out in the 2H of this year and Zen 3? 


At idle with my PC it says around 65 watts. My PC will turn on in a matter of 15-20 seconds and be fully ready to do whatever. 

I remember with my first PC 15 years ago when i would have to wait like 5min before doing anything after touching the power button lol. 

If i can recommend a board for $200 it would be the X570 Tomahawk however it looks BEAST for that much money and it will be out soon. 

Please stay away from anything else that has the chipset fan right underneath the GPU slot by far the dumbest thing in the world MSI actually avoids this with most of their boards.


----------



## tau31

polkfan said:


> Is it really worth spending $200 on a new board when the X600's are coming out in the 2H of this year and Zen 3?
> 
> 
> At idle with my PC it says around 65 watts. My PC will turn on in a matter of 15-20 seconds and be fully ready to do whatever.
> 
> I remember with my first PC 15 years ago when i would have to wait like 5min before doing anything after touching the power button lol.
> 
> If i can recommend a board for $200 it would be the X570 Tomahawk however it looks BEAST for that much money and it will be out soon.
> 
> Please stay away from anything else that has the chipset fan right underneath the GPU slot by far the dumbest thing in the world MSI actually avoids this with most of their boards.



That’s a valid point if my motherboard is functioning as it should. I’m going to replace the cmos battery and see if that’s the case to my booting and sleep issue. The only OC I’ve been using is the SOC at 1.1 and my ram running at 2933.

Specs: 3900x, Taichi x370, 2x16gb E-die 3200 Ballistix @2933


----------



## garych

tau31 said:


> That’s a valid point if my motherboard is functioning as it should. I’m going to replace the cmos battery and see if that’s the case to my booting and sleep issue. The only OC I’ve been using is the SOC at 1.1 and my ram running at 2933.
> 
> Specs: 3900x, Taichi x370, 2x16gb E-die 3200 Ballistix @2933


As long as you have standby power in your PSU you don't need any CMOS battery to keep your settings, so sleep shouldn't be affected by battery.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> As long as you have standby power in your PSU you don't need any CMOS battery to keep your settings, so sleep shouldn't be affected by battery.


Wow been building PC's for the past 20 years and never knew this! haha guess i'm still a big noob.


----------



## Spectre73

*Completely clearing uefi*

Since the latest UEFI updates the UEFI profiles stay around and are not cleared. Neither with a clear cmos nor with some advanced flashtools, like afuefix64 /p/b/k/n/x/clrcfg.
Is there any way to completely clear all uefi settings? I want to make sure that with 6.20 I am starting from scratch, with no data remaining.


----------



## Veii

Spectre73 said:


> Since the latest UEFI updates the UEFI profiles stay around and are not cleared. Neither with a clear cmos nor with some advanced flashtools, like afuefix64 /p/b/k/n/x/clrcfg.
> Is there any way to completely clear all uefi settings? I want to make sure that with 6.20 I am starting from scratch, with no data remaining.


You can backup hardwareID, mac adress and use flashtool to cleanly SPI flash it 
Then it's gone


----------



## Veii

Can you guys take a look if for you 6.20 removed CPPC and CPPC prefered cores ?
On X470 Taichi 3.78 it's gone > . >
Without it 1usmus Powerplan nor Windows Balance do work how they should


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> Can you guys take a look if for you 6.20 removed CPPC and CPPC prefered cores ?
> On X470 Taichi 3.78 it's gone > . >
> Without it 1usmus Powerplan nor Windows Balance do work how they should


it’s still there and hwinfo reports core order the same as before


----------



## RobJoy

Official BIOS is still on 5.80.

When do you guys think we will get a stable "official" 6.XX =??

Are we still far off with 6.20?

I am currently on 5.99 and I like it. 
EDC is borked but hey.


----------



## fcchin

Hello guys, 

StoreMI enquiry, for those of you using X470 bios in x370 hardware, have you tried using StoreMI? especially for high ram owners like 32GB or more.


----------



## RobJoy

fcchin said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> StoreMI enquiry, for those of you using X470 bios in x370 hardware, have you tried using StoreMI? especially for high ram owners like 32GB or more.


No one wastes their time with that any more. There is simply too much that can go wrong or not working for the lackluster benefit it provides under certain conditions.

SSDs are very cheap nowadays. And with high capacities too.


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> StoreMI enquiry, for those of you using X470 bios in x370 hardware, have you tried using StoreMI? especially for high ram owners like 32GB or more.
> 
> 
> 
> RobJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one wastes their time with that any more. There is simply too much that can go wrong or not working for the lackluster benefit it provides under certain conditions.
> 
> SSDs are very cheap nowadays. And with high capacities too.
Click to expand...

It does influence signal integrity on a part where spread spectrum has very similar behavior 
Sadly haven't tried yet, but we do miss frequency & delay control options for StoreMi in the bios 
Have to recheck 
Usually it should be just near SATA ReDriver - but it did miss in 1003ABBA as feature


Spoiler






















Sorry fcchin, it's not suggested to use it so far, as we can't control it
Once bios mods exist - it's not bad to have it finetuned like on the CH6 
Right now, better don't use it - it can mess ram OC up


----------



## fcchin

thanks for reply guys


----------



## polkfan

Ever sense updating to 6.2 i notice that my audio messes up when i browse the internet and watch a youtube video it make a small sound glitch and i'm using Definitive Technology Inclines that uses digital audio.


Edit using my Odac+Objective 2 i get ZERO issues and i have the USB connection on a powered hub so i'm guessing its a issue with voltage on our boards or something.


----------



## M3tabaron

Hi there, I'm quite happy with 6.2. I have much better behaviours than before with 5.99 or 6.0.
So far no more strange cold boot freeze with no led info and bios restarting with default settings and eastern US time zone (-6 hours as I'm in Europe). 

For a week now I have nice and fast cold boots, with 3600X all auto but -0.08125v offset, up to 4.4Ghz at 1.381v max and RAM 3600cl16 with 1.395v and [email protected]

Will try to get my RAM at 3800 and also lower a bit more the cpu's offset to get as low temp as possible with boost still at 4.4Ghz.


----------



## BlueNinja0

Does anyone know where can I disable the NVME slots for this board? I need it for testing purposes.
It's easy to disable the SATA ports, but I can't find where to disable NVME.


----------



## deepor

BlueNinja0 said:


> Does anyone know where can I disable the NVME slots for this board? I need it for testing purposes.
> It's easy to disable the SATA ports, but I can't find where to disable NVME.



There's no way to disable it.

I think all boards are like this because the M.2 slot is basically a PCIe slot. On some boards the BIOS has a setting to disable the second M.2 slot because that one is wired to the chipset, but there's no option for the M.2 slot that connects to the CPU.


----------



## PJVol

*@M3tabaron*
You should definitely try cpu @ 1900mhz IF, since it will give you some extra perf. overall. Mine booted fine with vddg and etc untouched. (of course given that mem is also 3800)


----------



## BlueNinja0

deepor said:


> There's no way to disable it.
> 
> I think all boards are like this because the M.2 slot is basically a PCIe slot. On some boards the BIOS has a setting to disable the second M.2 slot because that one is wired to the chipset, but there's no option for the M.2 slot that connects to the CPU.


Aw, that's a shame. I thought even CPU PCIE lanes could be disabled somewhere in the ZEN or CBS options or something. Thanks anyway.


----------



## M3tabaron

PJVol said:


> *@M3tabaron*
> You should definitely try cpu @ 1900mhz IF, since it will give you some extra perf. overall. Mine booted fine with vddg and etc untouched. (of course given that mem is also 3800)



Unfortunatly even I can get my RAM @3800C16 safe settings with 1.95v and boot with no problems (IFC @1800Mhz), whenever I set IFC @1900Mhz the freeze/hang reappears and I need to unplug power to have bios boot again with default settings. 

According to HWinfo64 my SOC voltage is at 1.2v (1.206v max, bit high no ?) VDDCR_SOC is at 1.208v and VDDP at 0.928v, all these on auto settings.

I read a few weeks ago that SOC voltage should be at 1.15v max and VDDP at 1.125v, but can't remember if it was for X370 Taichi or for another MB...

I will have to dig in the dirt and try to play with these voltages ...but I'm still not that familiar with this beta bios so will need to find some info here and there and take my time ).

Cheers


----------



## polkfan

Please tell me that's a typo or you are on ice^^^


----------



## Ice009

Hey guys, don't have time to read through this whole thread, will try to read some in the next few days, but the MB could be gone by then. Is this still a good MB for Ryzen 3xxx CPUs? Can it handle a 3900X and 3950X OK? Is Asrock still updating the BIOS regularly, or do you guys suggest not to get an older board like this one?

Also, just curious as I may as well ask this question too, but are the next series of CPUs 4xxx still going to be on AM4? If so, do you expect them to work on X370 or do you think MB manufacturers are going to stop providing supported for their older boards when the 4xxx series is out (when I say "older boards" I am mainly referring to the highest end X370 MBs)?


----------



## polkfan

Ice009 said:


> Hey guys, don't have time to read through this whole thread, will try to read some in the next few days, but the MB could be gone by then. Is this still a good MB for Ryzen 3xxx CPUs? Can it handle a 3900X and 3950X OK? Is Asrock still updating the BIOS regularly, or do you guys suggest not to get an older board like this one?
> 
> Also, just curious as I may as well ask this question too, but are the next series of CPUs 4xxx still going to be on AM4? If so, do you expect them to work on X370 or do you think MB manufacturers are going to stop providing supported for their older boards when the 4xxx series is out (when I say "older boards" I am mainly referring to the highest end X370 MBs)?


Yes it can handle a 3950X with ease the VRM on this board is overkill. 

No one knows if Zen 3 will be on AM4 but rumors state that it will i sure hope so.


----------



## Ice009

polkfan said:


> Yes it can handle a 3950X with ease the VRM on this board is overkill.
> 
> No one knows if Zen 3 will be on AM4 but rumors state that it will i sure hope so.


Thanks a lot for the very fast reply. I may try and get this MB then. How would you compare it to other high end X370 MBs such as the Crosshair 6 Extreme? I assume it stacks up pretty well?

I also assume I'd have to install a beta BIOS to get the best out of the 39xx CPUs with this MB?

Thanks for answering me about 4xxx series CPUs. I guess it is too early to know about that yet. Is it still scheduled for release Q4 this year? Is the 4xxx actually Zen 3 or a refresh of the 3xxx Zen 2 lineup (in other words Zen 2+)?


----------



## polkfan

Ice009 said:


> Thanks a lot for the very fast reply. I may try and get this MB then. How would you compare it to other high end X370 MBs such as the Crosshair 6 Extreme? I assume it stacks up pretty well?
> 
> I also assume I'd have to install a beta BIOS to get the best out of the 39xx CPUs with this MB?
> 
> Thanks for answering me about 4xxx series CPUs. I guess it is too early to know about that yet. Is it still scheduled for release Q4 this year? Is the 4xxx actually Zen 3 or a refresh of the 3xxx Zen 2 lineup (in other words Zen 2+)?


I would say bios support has been better on Asrock then Asus boards i think it took awhile for some Asus boards to even receive Ryzen 3000 support. 

Don't listen to anyone telling you that they know AM4 will support Ryzen 4000 as its just rumored right now i personally think it will but who knows. X600 boards are rumored to even support USB 4.0 which to me matters a heck of a lot more then PCI-E 4.0


----------



## fcchin

polkfan said:


> X600 boards are rumored to even support USB 4.0 which to me matters a heck of a lot more then PCI-E 4.0


OMG！！！ good one!!! you gxd dxm right about this !!!

but I really hope AMD keeps the 5 years backward compatibility promise!!!!


----------



## garych

fcchin said:


> polkfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> X600 boards are rumored to even support USB 4.0 which to me matters a heck of a lot more then PCI-E 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> OMGï¼ï¼ï¼ good one!!! you gxd dxm right about this !!!
> 
> but I really hope AMD keeps the 5 years backward compatibility promise!!!!
Click to expand...

They promised AM4 to be supported from 2017 through 2020, so 4 years. And it’s already pretty long, considering that each of those years brings new generation of processors.


----------



## thomasck

IF am4 will support 4000 series, I'll do my best to do no upgrade from the 3900x.


----------



## coccosoids

Can someone confirm if this board can run 3 gpus while also being able to take at least two nvmes?!


----------



## iNeri

coccosoids said:


> Can someone confirm if this board can run 3 gpus while also being able to take at least two nvmes?!


You cant, if the second m2 is used the last pcie x16(gen2.0) its disabled


----------



## Veii

Ice009 said:


> Hey guys, don't have time to read through this whole thread, will try to read some in the next few days, but the MB could be gone by then. Is this still a good MB for Ryzen 3xxx CPUs? Can it handle a 3900X and 3950X OK? Is Asrock still updating the BIOS regularly, or do you guys suggest not to get an older board like this one?
> 
> Also, just curious as I may as well ask this question too, but are the next series of CPUs 4xxx still going to be on AM4? If so, do you expect them to work on X370 or do you think MB manufacturers are going to stop providing supported for their older boards when the 4xxx series is out (when I say "older boards" I am mainly referring to the highest end X370 MBs)?
> 
> 
> 
> polkfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it can handle a 3950X with ease the VRM on this board is overkill.
> No one knows if Zen 3 will be on AM4 but rumors state that it will i sure hope so.
Click to expand...

The board uses (6+6)+(2+2) CSD87350Q5D with an IR35201 als PWM controller
I am not fully sure if it runs in full 8 phase mode or 6+1+1 phase (vCore,vSoc,vDimm) , but the VRMs are the same like on the CH6 and Asus X370 Prime Pro
Just that the CH6 is a 4+2 phase board with the same controller
Headroom should be around 20c ontop of CH6 thermals and ours will get even better after we get some Current Control & Switching Frequency Control of the PWM controller
* as the CSD87350Q5D run with 92% efficiency @ 20-25A, instead of ~90ish at 5-40A
In short, the VRMs have great efficiency at around 300A, while it's rated up to 480A 
With some control on the IR35201, our board should be even a better OCer than it is so far 

Zen 3 has to stay on AM4 , as DDR5 may be sampled already by micron - but it's promised that early selling is not before end of 2021
There is no reason to change boards ~ i can remember that AMD promised on their Roadmap AM4 support till Zen3
Maybe even 5nm Zen 4 (depends on signal integrity from Zen 3's higher current requirements if the socket would need pin-redesign later for Zen4)

About Bios support
Yes, it does look funky but the options are there
I miss around 6-7 options on it , but ASRocks mentality is open AMD CBS ~ even when stuff often is double
If you haven't bought the board, maybe you can consider the X470 Taichi because it's flashchip is bigger
But so far, ASRocks bios is tiny and we haven't hit space limitation ~ like on some other known red'ish partner boards


----------



## fcchin

coccosoids said:


> Can someone confirm if this board can run 3 gpus while also being able to take at least two nvmes?!


I've run Optane_900p off the 3rd PCI-e long slot and works, response not as fast, obvious human feeling, start game, load game slower shown from stopwatch, due it's going through the x370 promotory, not direct to CPU where the slot 2 and 1 is. Based on this I'm confident it will run the GPU for sure, bitcoin-mining will be OK for sure, but gaming response will be penalized hence not recommended at all.

As for the NVMe, yes both M.2 sockets works with them, but remember M.2 2nd is going through promotory chipset, not as responsive as the Ultra M.2 

Finally to answer you if all 3GPUs and 2NVMe all working together then NO, manual says due to limitation of promotory chipset, the PCIe lanes are share between M.2 2nd and PCIe 3rd slot, so only one work at any time.

I think when PCIe 3rd slot is occupied it gets PCIe lanes priority from promotory and forces the M.2 2nd into SATA mode, something like that.....

Correct me if I'm wrong, anyone.

If you have need for 3GPUs and 2NVMe all running together, at least X570, for sure this x370 taichi is not qualified. Although it is cheaper to get a high performance taichi at cheaper price now, but no shortcut unfortunately.


----------



## RobJoy

fcchin said:


> I've run Optane_900p off the 3rd PCI-e long slot and works, response not as fast, obvious human feeling, start game, load game slower shown from stopwatch, due it's going through the x370 promotory, not direct to CPU where the slot 2 and 1 is. Based on this I'm confident it will run the GPU for sure, bitcoin-mining will be OK for sure, but gaming response will be penalized hence not recommended at all.
> 
> As for the NVMe, yes both M.2 sockets works with them, but remember M.2 2nd is going through promotory chipset, not as responsive as the Ultra M.2
> 
> Finally to answer you if all 3GPUs and 2NVMe all working together then NO, manual says due to limitation of promotory chipset, the PCIe lanes are share between M.2 2nd and PCIe 3rd slot, so only one work at any time.
> 
> I think when PCIe 3rd slot is occupied it gets PCIe lanes priority from promotory and forces the M.2 2nd into SATA mode, something like that.....
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, anyone.
> 
> If you have need for 3GPUs and 2NVMe all running together, at least X570, for sure this x370 taichi is not qualified. Although it is cheaper to get a high performance taichi at cheaper price now, but no shortcut unfortunately.


I also use Optane 900P on the bottom PCIe slot, but the speed is halved almost. 
Same with GPU (Gigabyte 2080 Super Gaming OC), runs at 8x PCIe 3.0.
CPU is 3900X.

How did you configure your BIOS (6.20?)?


----------



## freestaler

Did someone test the "boost" Setup with edc=1 like in https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ng-thread-1079.html#/topics/1685809?page=1081 showen on the x370 taichi? Does it boost well with that?


----------



## RobJoy

Never went past 4.575 Mhz.


----------



## gnashville

coccosoids said:


> Can someone confirm if this board can run 3 gpus while also being able to take at least two nvmes?!


Just curious if there's any situation other than mining that you want 3 gpus running? I don't believe the x370 chipset is equipped with enough PCI-E lanes to make that realistically feasible on any board, but I may be wrong.


----------



## freestaler

RobJoy said:


> Never went past 4.575 Mhz.


 i had nonluck with edc=1, when i set only in amd overlocking, it looks like that it doesnt work and when i set them aso in amd cbs cpu nfio xfr then i cant boot in Windows. It crash during startup. No luck with with different setting of vcore. (Auto, fix, oc/uv offset). May i had to reset all othersettings? 4575 under load in CB would be great value for a 3900x. Usually there under load not high right?


----------



## thomasck

I've tried the edc 1 setting, clocks are higher like 25-50mhz more but the numbers in benchmarks are pretty much the same, cb15 s214+-/m3245+- cb20 s512+-/m7370+- cpuz s550+- m8400+-.

That reminds me when I was testing a variety of vcores either fixed or auto with LLC and offset, I was getting strangely 25-50mhz higher clocks, constant higher single cores boosts, but benchmarks and games were, the same. 

What really gave me a real bump in performance was ccx overclock with the 3900x.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

I hope when you guys try this dangerous method - which Polkfan discovered about 3 months ago 
That you note your max allcore voltage from FIT beforehand 
As PBO will increase supplied max voltage, and will increase min allcore 
Just keep in mind, that overshooting this allcore voltage will degrade your ryzen
Notes to read about finding the save allcore voltage for your sillicon:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ejgc6p/1325v_is_not_safe_for_zen_2/

Before you try abusing a boosting bug which disables FIT and so the safety, just be sure not to overshoot your allcore voltage under AVX2 harsh tests
Same for per CCX OC ~ know beforehand your save for your sillicon voltage
1.48(5)v is usually the max boosting voltage, max allcore voltage varies between 1.28v-1.3ish / with rare samples who are rated for 1.325 as absolute max


----------



## RobJoy

Veii said:


> I hope when you guys try this dangerous method - which Polkfan discovered about 3 months ago
> That you note your max allcore voltage from FIT beforehand
> As PBO will increase supplied max voltage, and will increase min allcore
> Just keep in mind, that overshooting this allcore voltage will degrade your ryzen
> Notes to read about finding the save allcore voltage for your sillicon:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ejgc6p/1325v_is_not_safe_for_zen_2/
> 
> Before you try abusing a boosting bug which disables FIT and so the safety, just be sure not to overshoot your allcore voltage under AVX2 harsh tests
> Same for per CCX OC ~ know beforehand your save for your sillicon voltage
> 1.48(5)v is usually the max boosting voltage, max allcore voltage varies between 1.28v-1.3ish / with rare samples who are rated for 1.325 as absolute max


I undervolt with -0.050 offset, and limit max frequency.

Nothing can go wrong.


----------



## Veii

RobJoy said:


> I undervolt with -0.050 offset, and limit max frequency.
> 
> Nothing can go wrong.


Yes, if you know your max voltage  
As FIT will be disabled by that bug, and PBO does increase allcore & max supplied voltage


----------



## thomasck

For the 3900x owners, what is you vcore under cb15/20 load and your scores? And clock, if not auto.

Little edit regarding the EDC 1 trend. 

Well, I've tested and from my point of view is not worthy and seems TO ME that is just a numerical thing, clocks are higher, yes, temps are way higher (cause of higher vcore) but results do not correspond to it in benchmark numbers in cb15, 20, cpuz and superpi.

What EDC 1 did here was allowing cb20 to maintain 4375mhz even after 70C (which usually gets down clocked to around 4125 when it breaches the 70C) when on auto clock. So or you have a best of cooling or you adjust llc/offset to do not get around 70C under load whereas your cpu will not down clock.

In my case ECD 1 even with LLC5 and negative offset of 0.5 (can't go lower without crashing) was giving me about 1.325V under load, 75C CB20 and even hotter in CB15. Scores? No worth it, CB20 around 7420 and cb15 did not take advantage of it remaining in around 3250. But the clocks were better, 150mhz+ more than when just on auto.

And then I've seen another offset option around CBS, which allowed me to reduce vcore even less while using llc4 and negative offset of 0.1, so I set that to 100mV, and I'm getting 1.248V under load. Clocks? Numerically lower, temperature way lower, but look at the scores in the spoiler bellow. The same as when I was just using LLC 4 with negative offset of 0.1, which was my daily config since bios 5.93.




Spoiler















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## garych

@thomasck yep, after reading stuff about EDC 1 and how dangerous it behaves, I've decided to be safe (even though I wasn't even gonna try out EDC 1) and disable PBO with AutoOC altogether, and just set the offset to -0.0875 with LLC3, fans set to max quiet speed up until 69C, and 100% @69C+.
Just to be safe and not sorry after a year or two.
Prime95 with Small FFTs reaches just 75-76C at 20C room temperature with all cores at the same Effective Clock of 3925-26MHz, except the worst Core is 4-6MHz slower.
Core jumps in the range of 1.256-1.275 V during that according to SVI2, and 1.252-1.271 according to VRM.


----------



## Unoid

I fixed my memory overclock finally with 1004B beta. I reinstalled ryzen dram calc without importing taiphoon burner settings. I got PC3400 working again with my b-die. 3600 no go.


----------



## keikei

thomasck said:


> IF am4 will support 4000 series, I'll do my best to do no upgrade from the 3900x.



Any issues with the chip on the X370? I'm looking @ an upgrade to it myself later this year.


----------



## thomasck

keikei said:


> Any issues with the chip on the X370? I'm looking @ an upgrade to it myself later this year.


No issues at all, I'm very happy indeed, I came from a 1800X and it's like from water to wine 

Stable, reliable and fast - ok, the 1800X was fast, but the 3900X it's another level of fastness.


----------



## keikei

thomasck said:


> No issues at all, I'm very happy indeed, I came from a 1800X and it's like from water to wine
> 
> Stable, reliable and fast - ok, the 1800X was fast, but the 3900X it's another level of fastness.



I appreciate the response.


----------



## polkfan

lol i tried every single alternative setting in dram calculator my ram hates anything less then 1.5V at 3800mhz just for lolz i should try 20 cas timings.


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> lol i tried every single alternative setting in dram calculator my ram hates anything less then 1.5V at 3800mhz just for lolz i should try 20 cas timings.


Here i can do 3800/1900 at 1.4v and 16-16-14-14-28-42-288 with GD enabled, but seem that my IMC its on the limit, as soon i use this config the board take a very long time to boot, some times the board lose time/date settings :s.

Once on Windows every work great.




















Cant use bclk either.


----------



## zhadoom

Various bios updates posted at Asrock website today.
https://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=BIOS


Including: 

X370 Taichi 6.20 ( promoted from beta to final )

X370 Professional Gaming 6.20 ( promoted from beta to final )
X470 Taichi 3.90

X470 Taichi ultimate 3.90


Not published in jzeletronic.de yet.


----------



## Veii

zhadoom said:


> Various bios updates posted at Asrock website today.
> https://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=BIOS
> 
> Including:
> 
> X370 Taichi 6.20 ( promoted from beta to final )
> 
> X370 Professional Gaming 6.20 ( promoted from beta to final )
> X470 Taichi 3.90
> 
> X470 Taichi ultimate 3.90
> 
> Not published in jzeletronic.de yet.





Veii said:


> Can you guys take a look if for you 6.20 removed CPPC and CPPC prefered cores ?
> On X470 Taichi 3.78 it's gone > . >
> Without it 1usmus Powerplan nor Windows Balance do work how they should
> 
> 
> garych said:
> 
> 
> 
> it’s still there and hwinfo reports core order the same as before
Click to expand...

Hopefully they brought back CPPC on the X470 lineup  
But seems like ASRock waited 1 month till changing 6.20 to final 
As always, who ever has an spi flasher or wants to risk trying without one via The Stilt's guide
X470 bioses work on X370 without issues :thumb:


----------



## garych

zhadoom said:


> Various bios updates posted at Asrock website today.
> https://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=BIOS
> 
> 
> Including:
> 
> X370 Taichi 6.20 ( promoted from beta to final )
> 
> X370 Professional Gaming 6.20 ( promoted from beta to final )
> X470 Taichi 3.90
> 
> X470 Taichi ultimate 3.90
> 
> 
> Not published in jzeletronic.de yet.


It probably won't be published there, because the files are identical.


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> Hopefully they brought back CPPC on the X470 lineup
> But seems like ASRock waited 1 month till changing 6.20 to final
> As always, who ever has an spi flasher or wants to risk trying without one via The Stilt's guide
> X470 bioses work on X370 without issues :thumb:


It seems more like they gave up trying to do anything and just flipped the status from beta to final 

Dr.Debug doesn't show any temperature when you set it to display temperature.
BIOS still takes much longer to POST than before.


----------



## Veii

I finally found with bad news what that mysterious D4 / E4 Debug Code was:

Additional Debug Codes on both Taichi's before AGESA 1.0.0.4

D2 & D3 Memory plugged wrongly
E4 ~ Dead IMC
Additional Debug Codes for current Taichi's:

B0 ~ No memory Plugged in
dE Ad 00 33 74 ~ single memory plugged into 2nd slot of Dual Channel = slot 3 & slot 4
4d & D4 ~ Dead IMC / Memory Controller of the CPU
E4 on current bios might show up, if the psu can't provide 12V to the GPU
Resulting in plugged but "not functional" GPU
4d on current bioses after AGESA 0.0.7.2 = Dead CPU memory controller

* The way it died for me was house installation overcurrent safe switch ~ trigger, which cut power while a memory intensive stresstest was running (was triggered intentionally but not by a me) 
That way power remain in the circuit. On one hand it's PSUs work to sacrifice itself or normally dampen the remain current
In my case, a tiny tiny bit of overcurrent was leaking thought the psu / which it did sacrifice, but it still killed my memory controller
Should've been around only a tiny bit that was enough to kill it

It was pure coincidence that it that to do with changing SMT off/on 
- and it was just it's last signs of live which let me get the #1 on the 2nd board i've tested
Both boards report no memory error, but it's a dead IMC
Cleaned the pinns, changed mounting pressure ~ sadly it's what it is / don't think i an fix dead sillicon 
* at least i got my record, soo i'm happy
Next CPU is yet not in plan, 300ish bucks are a lot of money ~ let's see what the future will hold 
The bios mod can't be shared so far, as even tho it does unlock couple of menu's - it needs a full redesign of the order. 
Well actually full remake of the menu order with each menu point linked to predefined AGESA HEX Values
What ASRock still does till today, is letting the pointing point in the menu, but changing current HEX link with the new AGESA locations

Meaning,
The bios get's cluttered up, and when you unlock everything, you have soo many dead entries with no names
Example:


Spoiler














If someone want's to fix this mess, go on 
I didn't have on time the ability to reorder a whole bios, literally nearly from scratch
The unlock was done by another modder ~ tho it's not a success and i didn't get any approvement to share the person & their work 
Soo i'd still suggest to use X470 when/till you guys can - as it did work better, and is properly compiled
Tho the unlock was under The Stilts X470 bios
Who knows, maybe someone has the will to fix this mess :ninja:


----------



## DragonQ

garych said:


> It seems more like they gave up trying to do anything and just flipped the status from beta to final
> 
> Dr.Debug doesn't show any temperature when you set it to display temperature.
> BIOS still takes much longer to POST than before.


Yeah, the promised faster boot times of AGESA 1.0.0.4B are nowhere to be seen on the X470 Taichi (Ultimate). Very disappointing since I wouldn't be surprised if this was the last UEFI update they release (maybe aside from security patches).


----------



## tau31

iNeri said:


> Here i can do 3800/1900 at 1.4v and 16-16-14-14-28-42-288 with GD enabled, but seem that my IMC its on the limit, as soon i use this config the board take a very long time to boot, some times the board lose time/date settings :s.
> 
> Once on Windows every work great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant use bclk either.



I’ve been having issues since 5.6 and I’m experiencing time lost and long loads. I’ve had it with this board and today I’m ordering a x570 from another brand.


----------



## freestaler

Are there any benefits to run the x470 bios on the x370? Just for fun or really necessary option? higher if? X370 6.2 runs with edc bug not so bad. Only that i cant go higher as 3700/1850 mem/if isnt so nice. But honest, i have no idea if that a cpu or board question in my setup.


----------



## Tapper

Im going to flash from 5.8 to 6.20 bios today since i want the latest agesa. Is there any settings that i should change beside memory tweaking? 
Is manual pbo edc,tdc and so on settings still the best way to go?


----------



## pschorr1123

Quick question did you guys get a proper abba bios for 3rd gen Ryzen for the X370 Taichi? 

Or do you have to use a modded X470 bios to get proper boost on this board.


----------



## polkfan

pschorr1123 said:


> Quick question did you guys get a proper abba bios for 3rd gen Ryzen for the X370 Taichi?
> 
> Or do you have to use a modded X470 bios to get proper boost on this board.


No we never got that so we could get the magical useless 100+ fixes from Amd lol. 

Don't blame Asrock for that though


----------



## PJVol

iNeri said:


> Here i can do 3800/1900 at 1.4v and 16-16-14-14-28-42-288 with GD enabled, but seem that my IMC its on the limit, as soon i use this config the board take a very long time to boot, some times the board lose time/date settings :s.


I have experienced similar sympthoms when timings were set too tight, also haven't seen the benefit of Trp 14, and may be too low Tras was the reason for long boot. Not certain though. Had to set it to trp + trdl at bare minimum. Uclk / fclk 1900 alone never caused any instabilities for me, only when coupled with tightening primaries.
PS: sometimes after that long boot, wired usb keyboard is lost, it needs to be replugged to appear again, although it may not be related to device itself, rather something weird happens to all usb ports.


----------



## polkfan

PJVol said:


> I have experienced similar sympthoms when timings were set too tight, also haven't seen the benefit of Trp 14, and may be too low Tras was the reason for long boot. Not certain though. Had to set it to trp + trdl at bare minimum. Uclk / fclk 1900 alone never caused any instabilities for me, only when coupled with tightening primaries.


1usmus i believe said these are using extremely old memory controllers and that's why 14 cas timings(3800+) don't make a big difference, for some reason Amd refuses to update their old controller i have no idea why as its the BIGGEST bottleneck in their architecture with crazy high latency on Intel machines i would get 25ns less compared to what i have now with my same kit of memory on ryzen 3000


----------



## pschorr1123

polkfan said:


> No we never got that so we could get the magical useless 100+ fixes from Amd lol.
> 
> Don't blame Asrock for that though



That sucks. Kinda regret turning 2 of my brothers on to that board.

Hopefully, AMD won't launch 4000 series in a beta/ broken state.


----------



## tau31

It’s still a good board, just figured this lack of support would happen especially being 2 gens behind.


----------



## leericky8

Asrock site says for BIOS 5.8 and 6.0 - do NOT recommend updating this BIOS if Pinnacle, Raven, Summit or Bristol Ridge CPU is being used on your system.

Has anyone tried 1st or 2nd gen Ryzen on these new BIOS? 

I'm still on Ryzen 2600 with BIOS 5.60. Planning to use the same motherboard with Ryzen 3900x or future Ryzen CPUs if it still is on AM4. Not sure if I should update BIOS first (meaning using latest BIOS that says not recommended for older ryzen cpus), then upgrade the cpu. I have a feeling that a new CPU on an older BIOS would not work.


----------



## deepor

On the X470 Taichi, there's also the same warning on the ASRock webpage. These newest BIOS versions with AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4 B work fine on my 2700X.


----------



## Uninen

leericky8 said:


> Asrock site says for BIOS 5.8 and 6.0 - do NOT recommend updating this BIOS if Pinnacle, Raven, Summit or Bristol Ridge CPU is being used on your system.
> 
> Has anyone tried 1st or 2nd gen Ryzen on these new BIOS?


One of my secondary (kids) computers is running R1700 with X370 Taichi, some 3200C16 HyperX (2x8) that runs 3400C16 (XMP Profile settings) on BIOS 6.20 no problems, the CPU is overclocked to 3800mhz also.


----------



## garych

Maybe that note is for future releases when they will have to remove support for first/second gen Ryzen's in order to fit the UEFI for newer processors.


----------



## garych

Guys, don't ever use RAID provided by UEFI on this board, at least on the latest UEFIs.
Turns out having RAID setup in there is what was causing my board to load 15 seconds longer.
I think it's those latest 1.0.0.4 B UEFIs, because if it was like that before 1.0.0.4, I would probably notice right away after setting up RAID for the first time.
Plus, with this kind of raid setup you won't be able to check S.M.A.R.T. of disks in RAID. I disabled that RAID and turned out one of my drives had some sectors reallocated already and became slower than the other drive in RAID.
Also after sleep some of my non-RAID drives would show drive failure in HWiNFO when everything is normal before sleep.

So, my PC boots normally now in ~20 seconds instead of 35 and no drive failure in NWiNFO after sleep.

Edit: noticed another quirk with these UEFIs. Wi-Fi is dropping out after sleep, regardless of RAID setup.
It shows up as Enabled in network adapters, but you can't use it, and it takes like 30-40 seconds for it to get disabled. Can be re-enabled after that and seems to work fine.


----------



## polkfan

Starting to wonder if the EDC set to 0 bug is more specific to Asrock bios's it seems some people claim they don't have the issue talking to a B450 Tomahawk user?


----------



## pschorr1123

polkfan said:


> Starting to wonder if the EDC set to 0 bug is more specific to Asrock bios's it seems some people claim they don't have the issue talking to a B450 Tomahawk user?



That EDC bug is a bug in AMD AGESA 1.0.0.4 (3000 series version ) 

Some of the 450/350 boards may not have the newest AGESA in their bios as they are usually far behind the current gen in getting latest updates. Anything prior to AGESA combo 1.0.0.4 should be EDC 0 bug free on any board


----------



## polkfan

leericky8 said:


> Asrock site says for BIOS 5.8 and 6.0 - do NOT recommend updating this BIOS if Pinnacle, Raven, Summit or Bristol Ridge CPU is being used on your system.
> 
> Has anyone tried 1st or 2nd gen Ryzen on these new BIOS?
> 
> I'm still on Ryzen 2600 with BIOS 5.60. Planning to use the same motherboard with Ryzen 3900x or future Ryzen CPUs if it still is on AM4. Not sure if I should update BIOS first (meaning using latest BIOS that says not recommended for older ryzen cpus), then upgrade the cpu. I have a feeling that a new CPU on an older BIOS would not work.


5.6 will support the 3900x just fine until you can get the latest bios update don't bother updating it to then


----------



## datonyb

leericky8 said:


> Asrock site says for BIOS 5.8 and 6.0 - do NOT recommend updating this BIOS if Pinnacle, Raven, Summit or Bristol Ridge CPU is being used on your system.
> 
> Has anyone tried 1st or 2nd gen Ryzen on these new BIOS?
> 
> I'm still on Ryzen 2600 with BIOS 5.60. Planning to use the same motherboard with Ryzen 3900x or future Ryzen CPUs if it still is on AM4. Not sure if I should update BIOS first (meaning using latest BIOS that says not recommended for older ryzen cpus), then upgrade the cpu. I have a feeling that a new CPU on an older BIOS would not work.


well i upgraded to 5.8 with my first gen 1700 ..............how else could i upgrade to the 3800 ?

everything was working fine after flash and windows reboot to check 

then i installed my 3800 (which was fun fun fun .......as it was dead until i did the first boot with only 1 stick of ram in it , with the two sticks it wouldnt budge past error code 36 i think ,some error code anyway)
booted it finally with the one stick at 2133 then inserted both sticks at 2133 then flicked them onto 3600mhz


----------



## fcchin

RobJoy said:


> I also use Optane 900P on the bottom PCIe slot, but the speed is halved almost.
> Same with GPU (Gigabyte 2080 Super Gaming OC), runs at 8x PCIe 3.0.
> CPU is 3900X.
> 
> How did you configure your BIOS (6.20?)?


At least run the Optane900P on the 2nd PCIe, this gives me good speed, both benchmark and human feeling is good and as expected same with other websites....

but when run Optane900P using an adaptor convertor for M2_ultra into a RISER 4x slot, it sometimes gives the best feeling performance, boot up, game load etc, sometimes faster, or around 50% of the time feels faster. 

Optane900P is very hot, when I touch it, so I think it throttles down a lot......

I'm still on beta Bios 6.1, the configuration? nothing special to say, it runs fine with or without setting 8 lanes x 2, same as 16x, it doesn't seem to affect it.


----------



## RobJoy

fcchin said:


> At least run the Optane900P on the 2nd PCIe, this gives me good speed, both benchmark and human feeling is good and as expected same with other websites....
> 
> but when run Optane900P using an adaptor convertor for M2_ultra into a RISER 4x slot, it sometimes gives the best feeling performance, boot up, game load etc, sometimes faster, or around 50% of the time feels faster.
> 
> Optane900P is very hot, when I touch it, so I think it throttles down a lot......
> 
> I'm still on beta Bios 6.1, the configuration? nothing special to say, it runs fine with or without setting 8 lanes x 2, same as 16x, it doesn't seem to affect it.


I will have a look, but I think my computer does not boot then.

Additionally I have one other SSD and 2 normal HDDs connected over SATA3 ports, and one over external USB 3.

My BIOS is 6.20 beta.

Could be PCIe lane overload.

Can you give me the link to the adapter M2?
I can't find it here in EU..... at least I don't know the search term for it.


----------



## Redwoodz

RobJoy said:


> I will have a look, but I think my computer does not boot then.
> 
> Additionally I have one other SSD and 2 normal HDDs connected over SATA3 ports, and one over external USB 3.
> 
> My BIOS is 6.20 beta.
> 
> Could be PCIe lane overload.
> 
> Can you give me the link to the adapter M2?
> I can't find it here in EU..... at least I don't know the search term for it.



Search PCIE to M2 card or adaptor


----------



## RobJoy

Redwoodz said:


> Search PCIE to M2 card or adaptor


Ow I tried.

And various premutations.

on amazon.de
Amazon.co.uk
.
.
.

basically all EU amazon.

The search results always show the oposite.
PCIe cards that can fit M2.2 disks.


----------



## iNeri

RobJoy said:


> Ow I tried.
> 
> And various premutations.
> 
> on amazon.de
> Amazon.co.uk
> .
> .
> .
> 
> basically all EU amazon.
> 
> The search results always show the oposite.
> PCIe cards that can fit M2.2 disks.


https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-NVMe...s=M.2+PCIe+Card+sabrent&qid=1581356306&sr=8-5


----------



## polkfan

I have comparisons using this board on my CPU with the EDC bug i found in November of last year one is stock using 1usmus ryzen power plan and one is using the EDC bug set to 10. Extra 50-75mhz in ST.

This is tested using Boostester for 15min on each run


----------



## pschorr1123

RobJoy said:


> Ow I tried.
> 
> And various premutations.
> 
> on amazon.de
> Amazon.co.uk
> .
> .
> .
> 
> basically all EU amazon.
> 
> The search results always show the oposite.
> PCIe cards that can fit M2.2 disks.



I don't think those exist. When I was researching Optane all I could find was a u.2 to m.2 adapter

like this one here:https://www.amazon.com/U-2-M-2-Adapter-Interface-Drive/dp/B073WGN61Y

downside is the bulkiness of it might not fit well with CPU cooler or other peripherals


----------



## keikei

Would it be wise to get this bios even though I dont plan to upgrade until late in the year? https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/a...mainboard-get-agesa-1-4-patch-b-firmware.html


----------



## Uninen

Yes we just discussed this. Me and bunch of other users using this BIOS with X370 Taichi w/ 1gen Ryzen w/o any problems. Also read the article you posted:



> AGESA 1004 is the "big one" that reunites the codebase for all AM4-compatible processors. Up until now, 3rd Gen Ryzen has been a fork of the mainline. So, if you have an older Ryzen CPU and have been waiting for a major AGESA release: this is it! This will allow motherboard vendors to unify their CPU and chipset support lists on one codebase.


----------



## keikei

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## christoph

Uninen said:


> Yes we just discussed this. Me and bunch of other users using this BIOS with X370 Taichi w/ 1gen Ryzen w/o any problems. Also read the article you posted:



is there any advantage to flash to the latest bios? using 1gen ryzen? but at least there's no problem at all right?


----------



## L0nerism

christoph said:


> is there any advantage to flash to the latest bios? using 1gen ryzen? but at least there's no problem at all right?


I'm running it with a 1700 and haven't had any issues. I do wish they would've kept CPU fan control separate for socket and die temp monitoring. Now CPU Monitor is what tCTL used to be. Very annoying having fans ramp up and down rapidly under certain loads.

If your CPU is working fine on an older version though. I'd recommend just remaining on it.


----------



## christoph

L0nerism said:


> I'm running it with a 1700 and haven't had any issues. I do wish they would've kept CPU fan control separate for socket and die temp monitoring. Now CPU Monitor is what tCTL used to be. Very annoying having fans ramp up and down rapidly under certain loads.
> 
> If your CPU is working fine on an older version though. I'd recommend just remaining on it.


I see, thanks


----------



## polkfan

Been playing around with an offset
R20
Stock 4826
Offset+PBO test
R20 3700X H150i

Stock 4826

R20

Stock 4826

Offset

-0.00625V 4833

-0.025V 4853

-0.05V 4872 4.05-4.075Ghz (PBO Max 4.025Ghz) (No PBO 4.0Ghz)

-0.075V 4916 ST 503 (4.1-4.125Ghz)

-0.075V 4976 ST 504 (4.125Ghz-4.15Ghz)+TDC1000, PPT 1000, EDC 0, PBO scalar 10X)

Gonna try the EDC bug at 1 and run a negative off-set so my all core voltage will be around 1.32V which seems to be the voltage it wants at stock, if stable it should be the best way to get the max performance on these chips and remain safe.


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Been playing around with an offset
> R20
> Stock 4826
> Offset+PBO test
> R20 3700X H150i
> 
> Stock 4826
> 
> R20
> 
> Stock 4826
> 
> Offset
> 
> -0.00625V 4833
> 
> -0.025V 4853
> 
> -0.05V 4872 4.05-4.075Ghz (PBO Max 4.025Ghz) (No PBO 4.0Ghz)
> 
> -0.075V 4916 ST 503 (4.1-4.125Ghz)
> 
> -0.075V 4976 ST 504 (4.125Ghz-4.15Ghz)+TDC1000, PPT 1000, EDC 0, PBO scalar 10X)
> 
> Gonna try the EDC bug at 1 and run a negative off-set so my all core voltage will be around 1.32V which seems to be the voltage it wants at stock, if stable it should be the best way to get the max performance on these chips and remain safe.


Try to play with LLC as well


----------



## brenopapito

garych said:


> It probably won't be published there, because the files are identical.


Can you share the name of this program? I would like to compare two other bios files. Thanks!


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> Try to play with LLC as well


Sure thing i might be able to get -1V stable doing that 

I'm very surprised by the improvements from undervolting to be honest its better then setting manual voltage and static frequency on my chip, depends on the processor and board i guess. 

These chips just can't turbo above 70C without dialing back so making sure it stays at that level is key and since EDC is broken on PBO lowering voltage increases the amount of current that can breath and allow higher all core turbo. 

Also thanks to Veil i found out that anything above 5X PBO scalar messes up the FIT table to much and hurts performance i found this to be true in my scores as well. 

PBO add's voltage that the FIT table can work with the processor and you can dial it back down using an off-set and possible LLC if needed(Can't stress this enough).


----------



## garych

brenopapito said:


> Can you share the name of this program? I would like to compare two other bios files. Thanks!


It's called HxD.
You just open one of the files there and then go to Analysis -> Data Comparison -> Compare


----------



## brenopapito

garych said:


> It's called HxD.
> You just open one of the files there and then go to Analysis -> Data Comparison -> Compare


Thanks!


----------



## polkfan

Guys check this out i ran this with a positive off-set and now all my cores are hitting higher turbo's. 

I'm obviously not going to keep this setting but i guess you can override the FIT table by doing this.

I notice that the core is requesting 1.5V but my chip won't take anything more then 1.47V during boost. This is probably why.


----------



## polkfan

Veil as reported in the screen shot found a way to break the EDC 0 bug and it works down below is a list of screen shots 

Set PBO to 254-254-254 for it to be open and work correctly!

Top is EDC=0, PPT 254, TDC 254

Still testing to be sure!


----------



## thomasck

@polkfan you've already found that couple of months ago no? Or were different numbers? I've got spare time now so I'll check that. What else do you set over pbo? Just those three values?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

thomasck said:


> @polkfan you've already found that couple of months ago no? Or were different numbers? I've got spare time now so I'll check that. What else do you set over pbo? Just those three values?


The discussion here about polkfan's findings happened around 3 months ago
Near the same time people from the CH6 thread found this bug - where later on the CH8 thread, it got abused to get higher turbo
Tho only a visual representation, not more to it 


polkfan said:


> Veii as reported in the screen shot found a way to break the EDC 0 bug and it works down below is a list of screen shots
> 
> Set PBO to 254-254-254 for it to be open and work correctly!
> 
> Top is EDC=0, PPT 254, TDC 254
> 
> Still testing to be sure!


Yep it does boost higher, but it's far to dangerous to recommend it
it runs similar to PBO OC04 mode, which holds the boost for allcores instead of prefered cores
FIT exists since gen 2, and this is good to know that exist - but far out of being a recommended option disabling it
You might've read the quote on the PBO Turbo thread but "Ryzen 3rd gen can even run 5.5ghz with enough voltage" 
254 is better than 255 (for finding out your sillicon safe voltage) because some bioses take PBO values as hex, and so you run into the same "infinity power bug" by using anything higher than 254

Speaking of bugs,
Buildzoid pretty much confirmed 3-4 days ago on his twitch stream, that 1004B doesn't memory train properly
It was not tested if 1usmus prefered training algorythm settings under CBS - DF - PHY Controller, do fix it
But for anything other than Micron Rev. E , Memory training is borked on patch B

He crosstested it with 1003ABBA, tho that one missed per CCD freq/voltage control
I wouldn't suggest staying on 1004B too (also for 1st gen, back to 1003ABBA runs better)
, unless you have Rev. E dies ~ as to his testing, boosting algorithms also are messed up
Might look visually good, but from the perf side of things (SuperPi tested) it behaved worse

Sadly i don't remember if The Stilts SMU updated 1003ABBA "mod" did already include per CCD voltage control
If not, it might be a good option to try mod current SMU down to 1003ABBA, or at least crosstest if the PHY Memory Training algorithms fix AMDs borked 1004B


----------



## polkfan

Been talking to bullzoid on reddit that's the main reason why i was testing this out for him he is making videos about this issue, he is the only youtuber really doing it too. Love that man!


----------



## RobJoy

Gave up on X370 Taichi in favor of Asus Pro WS X570-ACE.


----------



## garych

What are those new beta's for X470 Taichi[Ultimate] ?
I've had an issue with having WLAN disabled before, Windows yelled at me about something wrong with my wifi, while I would expect it to not know about its existence at all.


----------



## deepor

Do you mean the version 3.92 BIOS from the JZ shop website? That version came about in the forums of the JZ shop. Someone there noticed that the settings for enabling/disabling WLAN and LAN devices don't work. The settings didn't do anything, the devices were always kept enabled. The beta is supposed to fix those settings.


----------



## smeroni68

Hi All,
I need your evaluation about the Ryzen 3900X I've bought and installed on my X470 Taichi.

I'm playing with settings to understand the goodness of the build and sylicon lottery of the CPU.

Now I'm running on Stock Wraith cooler, and later after testing, I'll move the build on my primary case with custom loop (now it has inside ASUS X370 Pro mobo with Ryzen 2700X).

The testing build is composed by:

- Ryzen 3900X on AirCooling stock Wraith Prism
- Asrock X470 Taichi (running L3.92 beta bios)
- Crucial Ballistix Elite 2x8GB Kit 3600MHz @ XMP 16-18-18-38 @1.35v
- M.2 SSD 1TB @PCIe3.0
- EVGA GTX 660 GDDR5 2GB
- 700W PSU Silent Pro GOLD (Cooler Master)
- A couple of 140mm fans around for VRM/Power/RAM un-heating
- Desk Mounting, no case

After some days of playing (all set by BIOS, no Ryzen Master), I tested this evening on manual OC on all core @4.3GHz at a voltage of 1.325v, CPU LLC L3, SOC LLC L3... mainly all setting not reported are all on Auto.

I raw tested just to see if no crashes appear, and surprising I see that the build is quite stable and no problems found after a couple of hours of stressing with CPU-Z and AIDA. To let you see the settings I linked under here a Ryzen Master screenshot taken after 30 minutes with CPU-Z Stress CPU running on background (I know... do not blame for this, I was just testing and without Water Cooling can't push too much... do not wanna burn fastly the CPU!!).

Just for reference, on previous days I started running on all 12cores/24threads:
@4.20GHz @1.25v (All fine)
@4.25GHz @1.30v (All fine)
@4.30GHz @1.375v... @1.35v... (All fine)... today lowered a bit more the voltage... EDIT: Testing 1.3125v (running fine up to now, CB R20 7590points, added screenshot)

What do you think about the CPU goodness (I mean Silicon lottery)?

Thanks in advance for any comment and reply.


----------



## fcchin

RobJoy said:


> I will have a look, but I think my computer does not boot then.
> 
> Additionally I have one other SSD and 2 normal HDDs connected over SATA3 ports, and one over external USB 3.
> 
> My BIOS is 6.20 beta.
> 
> Could be PCIe lane overload.
> 
> Can you give me the link to the adapter M2?
> I can't find it here in EU..... at least I don't know the search term for it.


Sorry to reply late, I'm in HK so I buy from China Taobao, hence just ignore the words, reference the pictures, There's two kinds of convertor, I think best get those with more lines/signal on the PCB, i.e. these 3 examples are good: -

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...562848&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=10

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...KMlWO&id=559153837667&ns=1&abbucket=10#detail

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...KMlWO&id=574993217361&ns=1&abbucket=10#detail



and below two examples shows half signal lines only to the M.2 socket, suspicious, not recommended, notice their price cheaper nearly half, hence don't take the chance, 

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...627731&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=10

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...KMlWO&id=575662890292&ns=1&abbucket=10#detail



finally you'll also need a RISER card, because Optane900p touch/clash with the ram, unable to seat into socket completely, the riser is 

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.282f2e8dMQErm6&id=45378136328&_u=lb8lko67dfb 

Again this particular piece have all lines/singal to every pin, no function lost. 

Don't use extension cable, I suspect signal integrity drop, more errors, ultimately slow-down. May be my cable was not good enough???


----------



## iNeri

deepor said:


> Do you mean the version 3.92 BIOS from the JZ shop website? That version came about in the forums of the JZ shop. Someone there noticed that the settings for enabling/disabling WLAN and LAN devices don't work. The settings didn't do anything, the devices were always kept enabled. The beta is supposed to fix those settings.


On 6.20 bios those options works as intended.

So no need for beta on our boards.


----------



## tau31

RobJoy said:


> Gave up on X370 Taichi in favor of Asus Pro WS X570-ACE.



Similarly, I ended up picking up an X570 Aorus Master. Going to retire my 1700x with my x370 Taichi


----------



## Veii

@smeroni68 where did you read this "1.325v" 
ontop of that you seem to rock a stock cooler 
your goal would usually be near 1.22ish to 1.275v max with this tiny thing 
frequency is not everything when you're throttling and you surely are throttling (nearly everyone is) from 50c and higher
Ryzen 3rd gen "can" be stable also with 1.55v at around 5.2ghz ~ but sillicon lifetime is another part 

what SOC voltage are you running
pushing 1.1v on both VGGP & VDDG is a nightmare for a stock cooler
People with 360 rads struggle with high voltages maintaining IMC stability 
4.2 should run near 1.18v, or 4ghz at 1v to be near sillicon lottery win 
But really, go down with voltage, unless you know your own unique sillicon allowed allcore voltage (not boosting voltage)
Tutorial: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ejgc6p/1325v_is_not_safe_for_zen_2/
* just also keep in mind, that it likely is 0.05-0.075v lower than your safe FIT voltage ~ simply because of temps
** TDC, EDC, PPT 254-254-254 ~ divider x1 , autoOC 0mhz

Test it for AVX2 and AVX with loadline 2 on both parts
3 is too low, 1 only is allowed for SOC else it will overshoot - tho 1 & 1.075v SOC, or 2 and 1.1v SO


----------



## dslatsh

Hi everyone.....i was recommended by someone to visit this page I have a x370 taichi with a ryzen 1700....I have a few questions...one I was looking to upgrade my ram for more speed...i currently have 16 gb of ram at 2400 flarex...was wanting to do something like 3200...was going to go with some flarex ones due to the qvl on both gskill's and asrock's site, however someone said that I could use the ripjaw v series 3600 4x4gb kit? Is there any other recommendations? Also I currently am running on bios version 4.70...and was wondering if I should upgrade anymore? I see them mentioning downloading and upgrading the all in ones etc...any of this necessary?


----------



## Veii

Too many questions at once ^^ 


dslatsh said:


> I could use the ripjaw v series 3600 4x4gb kit?


Your maximum overclock, unless you run dual 360 rads to keep it near 60c max would be 3467MT/s
3600 only works with A LOT of work if you run 1.175v SOC . . . don't  
Are these 3600 flat CL16-16's ? else go either for Micron Rev. E (Crucial Ballistix AES) or B-Dies 
(Flare X 3200C14 & Viper Steel 4000+4400CL19 flat)

XMP = Intel Extreme Memory Profile
* works, but when you go for performance, you need to use AMD optimised timings
Soo either you go the easy route with 3200C14 b-dies and call it a day, or buy higher binned b-dies (Vipers if not already sold out) and use own presets of timings

Keep in mind, 4 sticks on a dual channel system especially one that has issues with signal integrity will limit strongly your max OC
I think 4x 3400MT/s can run at absolute max, but without strong finetuning ~ your best goal is near 4x3200C14
There are dual rank kits, technically faster technically better ~ but in reality your max OC for 2x dual rank 16gb sticks is also near 3400MT/s at best = same perf as 3466 Single Rank kits, but harder to OC 


> Also I currently am running on bios version 4.70...and was wondering if I should upgrade anymore?


The best perf to my research you get on AGESA 1.0.0.6 with manual PMU (memory controller) patches from 0.0.7.2 ala 1.0.0.4c 
(around the time when 2nd gen G series APUs came out)
Bios 5.80 did have temp sensor issues, and AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA does work too - altho you have buggy XFR/SMU
(might not be an issue for your 1700 non X)
What run the best for me was The Stilts fixed 1003ABBA ~ as convert to X470
And also beta bios 3.46 on X470 Taichi was a good Overclocker

My advice remains converting and using an old ABBA bios, because X370 bioses are still behaving buggy
1004B has more than enough issues, and X370 didn't get pure 1003ABBA :ninja:

Notes to keep in mind for 1st gen:

bottlenecking over 72ns memory latency / 65ns inter-core latency
IMC runs near 1730mhz, with golden samples at 1785
frequency doesn't matter when you latency bottleneck
very fragile for bad signal integrity
CLD0_VDDP in AMD CBS -> NBIO does control the memory hole (important for memory OC ~ lower = better / fluctuates with IMC frequency)
SOC range is 1.05-1.088v
lower procODT is prefered (range 48-60Ω)
IMC does get unstable after 72c tDie, CCD get's unstable after 75-78c tDie
Software to use for OC:

OCCT Beta (AVX2 Medium Dataset)
HWInfo
Linpack Xtreme 1.1.1 (not 1.1.2) ~ worst case load for testing both, chip & imc stability (180-220W Heatoutput ~ 20 Rounds)
Asus Zenstate PB Preset or attached one with preset CB_Gentle to fix Infinity Fabric Latency Issues
Ryzen Timing Checker
Ryzen Dram Calculator
Additional Links for memory OC learning:

User Memory-OC Presets 
Tutorial written by 1usmus
Github tiny roundup


----------



## Muqeshem

Something is strange in here. I own an Asrock x370 Professional gaming which is similar to Taichi and I am running a ryzen 9 3950x and I have no issues what's so ever.
Like am I missing something in here. BTW running the latest bios 6.20p i believe.


----------



## smeroni68

@Veii really thanks for your precious reply and link.
Following your hints, I tested a bit my build to understand as you stated if the chip can be near silicon lottery or not.

This is just the first result taking settings manual on all cores @4.20GHz, fixed cpu voltage to 1.1875v, LLC at L3, SOC voltage 1.15v.
Running in this situation a workload on 24 thread, cpu temp on stock Wraith Prism cooler is around 58-60 degrees after 15 minutes, stable temp.

Check first screenshot. What do you think about? Thanks for your appreciated reply.

EDIT: Set also CPU @4.30GHz with fixed voltage 1.25v and LLC to L2 and tested a bit (see second screenshot). Stable temp 67-69 degrees, CB R20 almost 7600 points. I've seen that max CPU Package consumption on AIDA64 was 121W during CB testings.


----------



## PJVol

Veii said:


> * just also keep in mind, that it likely is 0.05-0.075v lower than your safe FIT voltage ~ simply because of temps
> ** TDC, EDC, PPT 254-254-254 ~ divider x1 , autoOC 0mhz


 Hi there!
Can you tell me how far I am from the linx method in my attempts to determine safe allcore with AIDA FP64 Ray Trace bench? Are these data from HWInfo64 of any use (Vcore, Tdie and SMU package power):
* AIDA FP64 RayTracing - Vcore 1.319 (72 C, close to 90W) 
* transcoding (hevc to h264 with MS h264 encoder) - Vcore 1.38V (60 C, ~80W)
* AIDA fpu/cpu stress test -Vcore 1.36 (67 C, 84W)
* CB R20 MT - Vcore 1.38V (60 C Tdie, ~92W)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Veii

smeroni68 said:


> @Veii really thanks for your precious reply and link.
> Following your hints, I tested a bit my build to understand as you stated if the chip can be near silicon lottery or not.
> 
> This is just the first result taking settings manual on all cores @4.20GHz, fixed cpu voltage to 1.1875v, LLC at L3, SOC voltage 1.15v.
> Running in this situation a workload on 24 thread, cpu temp on stock Wraith Prism cooler is around 58-60 degrees after 15 minutes, stable temp.
> 
> Check first screenshot. What do you think about? Thanks for your appreciated reply.
> 
> EDIT: Set also CPU @4.30GHz with fixed voltage 1.25v and LLC to L2 and tested a bit (see second screenshot). Stable temp 67-69 degrees, CB R20 almost 7600 points. I've seen that max CPU Package consumption on AIDA64 was 121W during CB testings.


This looks how it should behave for a good chip
The only thing i rly dislike is the high required VDDG&VDDP voltage following from it SOC of 1.125
(you can't lower SOC unless you lower VDDG first)
The question is just about stability
Cinebench R20 is AVX2 but before all that, i would focus on finding out your own FIT silicon voltage 
It's unique per sillicon, and before you do any kind of OC, it's better to know it (to not degrade your cpu)

It wouldn't likely matter as you're going allcore, but when you use and open at least once Ryzen Master 
Bios CPPC (prefered cores) are disabled (even when it says enabled) , and it uses ryzen master as scale for "favorite cores"
Breaking that way sleeping behavior and lowering max boost 
* for example 1usmus powerplan was focusing on the boosting fix



PJVol said:


> Hi there!
> Can you tell me how far I am from the linx method in my attempts to determine safe allcore with AIDA FP64 Ray Trace bench? Are these data from HWInfo64 of any use (Vcore, Tdie and SMU package power):
> * AIDA FP64 RayTracing - Vcore 1.319 (72 C, close to 90W)
> * transcoding (hevc to h264 with MS h264 encoder) - Vcore 1.38V (60 C, ~80W)
> * AIDA fpu/cpu stress test -Vcore 1.36 (67 C, 84W)
> * CB R20 MT - Vcore 1.38V (60 C Tdie, ~92W)
> Thanks in advance.


Hmm usually you use the worstcase load you have - as in reality this set voltage would be used under only this workload
having too high voltage under X workload can degrade it - while for example using 1.6v in windows on idle, i mean it's for sure bad
But till you push load on it , it won't harm it - only after it gets stressed

Tho i haven't seen such high rated FIT voltages so far 
Likely because powerdraw is low 
Can you do also some testing in P95 small FFT and / occt small data (auto instruction set)

Usually preferred loads are X265 transcoding, Linpack Xtreme 1.1.1 (1.1.2 uses AVX2), Y-Cruncher is what people use
And SuperPi 1.5 SX 16Million digits
1.38v under AVX2 sounds like a lot of headroom - as with such voltage 4.5 would run at least on one CCD
1.319v sounds more to what people get out of, where 1.325 already does harm in the long run (i mean up to sillicon of course)
* Yep be sure to still test LinX and SuperPi and note it down (SVI 2 vCore), up to what you run - you might have more headroom. Just better be safe than sorry


----------



## smeroni68

*smeroni68*



Veii said:


> This looks how it should behave for a good chip
> The only thing i rly dislike is the high required VDDG&VDDP voltage following from it SOC of 1.125
> (you can't lower SOC unless you lower VDDG first)
> The question is just about stability
> Cinebench R20 is AVX2 but before all that, i would focus on finding out your own FIT silicon voltage
> It's unique per sillicon, and before you do any kind of OC, it's better to know it (to not degrade your cpu)
> 
> It wouldn't likely matter as you're going allcore, but when you use and open at least once Ryzen Master
> Bios CPPC (prefered cores) are disabled (even when it says enabled) , and it uses ryzen master as scale for "favorite cores"
> Breaking that way sleeping behavior and lowering max boost
> * for example 1usmus powerplan was focusing on the boosting fix


 @Veii For FIT silicon voltage, I've done the check and it seems around 1.368v (tested with the method 254-254-254 and so on). So now I know more or less this value for my chip.

About the SOC voltage, I try to lower by bios the value, but in this conditions, X470 Taichi do not want to follow my settings. It set anyway 1.2v indipendently from my value that I set to 1.125v (for example).
Need to test how to unlock it to lower it at normal values.

Now I'm testing CCX OC and seems a good way to set the core frequencies.

Will update.


----------



## garych

smeroni68 said:


> Veii said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks how it should behave for a good chip
> The only thing i rly dislike is the high required VDDG&VDDP voltage following from it SOC of 1.125
> (you can't lower SOC unless you lower VDDG first)
> The question is just about stability
> Cinebench R20 is AVX2 but before all that, i would focus on finding out your own FIT silicon voltage
> It's unique per sillicon, and before you do any kind of OC, it's better to know it (to not degrade your cpu)
> 
> It wouldn't likely matter as you're going allcore, but when you use and open at least once Ryzen Master
> Bios CPPC (prefered cores) are disabled (even when it says enabled) , and it uses ryzen master as scale for "favorite cores"
> Breaking that way sleeping behavior and lowering max boost
> * for example 1usmus powerplan was focusing on the boosting fix
> 
> 
> 
> @Veii For FIT silicon voltage, I've done the check and it seems around 1.368v (tested with the method 254-254-254 and so on). So now I know more or less this value for my chip.
> 
> About the SOC voltage, I try to lower by bios the value, but in this conditions, X470 Taichi do not want to follow my settings. It set anyway 1.2v indipendently from my value that I set to 1.125v (for example).
> Need to test how to unlock it to lower it at normal values.
> 
> Now I'm testing CCX OC and seems a good way to set the core frequencies.
> 
> Will update.
Click to expand...

Where do you check your current SoC voltage?


----------



## smeroni68

@Veii Fixed. I enabled SOC/Uncore on AMD Overclocking menu and now all voltages respond to settings. I set 1.12v for all.

I get BIOS screenshots to show/summarize my settings. Check under here.

Thanks mate for your time and help.


----------



## garych

smeroni68 said:


> Fixed. I enabled SOC/Uncore on AMD Overclocking menu and now all voltages respond to settings. I set 1.12v for all.


or you could check HWiNFO instead and it would show you the correct voltage, Ryzen Master shows only VIDs


----------



## smeroni68

garych said:


> or you could check HWiNFO instead and it would show you the correct voltage, Ryzen Master shows only VIDs


I check on AIDA64. Values are as defined on bios.


----------



## smeroni68

Veii said:


> This looks how it should behave for a good chip
> The only thing i rly dislike is the high required VDDG&VDDP voltage following from it SOC of 1.125
> (you can't lower SOC unless you lower VDDG first)
> The question is just about stability
> Cinebench R20 is AVX2 but before all that, i would focus on finding out your own FIT silicon voltage
> It's unique per sillicon, and before you do any kind of OC, it's better to know it (to not degrade your cpu)


Now that I can handle correctly VSOC and VDDG/VDDP, what values do you suggest to test/use to have lower power consumption without loosing performance?
I do not need and do not wanna squeeze more juice from this 3900X: all core [email protected] with Vcore @1.2375v and LLC @L2 seems to me a really good compromize with 117W package consumption under full workload (sure with the stock cooler that is able to limit/maintain temperature around 70-72 degrees).

Just to be clear: I'm running my test build just to take confidence with this cpu/mobo. My final goal is to move this "core" into my case with custom loop WC and having stable/lower temps on cpu with water... but finally my intention is to find the best compromize of performance/lower power consumption, saving the cpu from degrading... as I always done on my systems. Never killed a cpu with OC... but always OC all my cpus!

I set for now VSOC @1.10v and leaved on Auto VDDG and VDDP. Attached a screenshot of HWInfo running on background to see all datas after several sequential CB20 runs.


----------



## garych

@Veii I'm currently running P95 Small FFTs with all auto, except LLC3 and increased PBO power limits, auto scalar.
HWiNFO shows my minimum VID as 1.337 V, does it mean that my max safe FIT voltage is 1.337 V, given that it results in Vcore 1.306 V with LLC at Level 3?


----------



## dslatsh

Veii said:


> Too many questions at once ^^
> 
> Your maximum overclock, unless you run dual 360 rads to keep it near 60c max would be 3467MT/s
> 3600 only works with A LOT of work if you run 1.175v SOC . . . don't
> Are these 3600 flat CL16-16's ? else go either for Micron Rev. E (Crucial Ballistix AES) or B-Dies
> (Flare X 3200C14 & Viper Steel 4000+4400CL19 flat)
> 
> XMP = Intel Extreme Memory Profile
> * works, but when you go for performance, you need to use AMD optimised timings
> Soo either you go the easy route with 3200C14 b-dies and call it a day, or buy higher binned b-dies (Vipers if not already sold out) and use own presets of timings
> 
> Keep in mind, 4 sticks on a dual channel system especially one that has issues with signal integrity will limit strongly your max OC
> I think 4x 3400MT/s can run at absolute max, but without strong finetuning ~ your best goal is near 4x3200C14
> There are dual rank kits, technically faster technically better ~ but in reality your max OC for 2x dual rank 16gb sticks is also near 3400MT/s at best = same perf as 3466 Single Rank kits, but harder to OC
> 
> The best perf to my research you get on AGESA 1.0.0.6 with manual PMU (memory controller) patches from 0.0.7.2 ala 1.0.0.4c
> (around the time when 2nd gen G series APUs came out)
> Bios 5.80 did have temp sensor issues, and AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA does work too - altho you have buggy XFR/SMU
> (might not be an issue for your 1700 non X)
> What run the best for me was The Stilts fixed 1003ABBA ~ as convert to X470
> And also beta bios 3.46 on X470 Taichi was a good Overclocker
> 
> My advice remains converting and using an old ABBA bios, because X370 bioses are still behaving buggy
> 1004B has more than enough issues, and X370 didn't get pure 1003ABBA :ninja:
> 
> Notes to keep in mind for 1st gen:
> 
> bottlenecking over 72ns memory latency / 65ns inter-core latency
> IMC runs near 1730mhz, with golden samples at 1785
> frequency doesn't matter when you latency bottleneck
> very fragile for bad signal integrity
> CLD0_VDDP in AMD CBS -> NBIO does control the memory hole (important for memory OC ~ lower = better / fluctuates with IMC frequency)
> SOC range is 1.05-1.088v
> lower procODT is prefered (range 48-60Ω)
> IMC does get unstable after 72c tDie, CCD get's unstable after 75-78c tDie
> Software to use for OC:
> 
> OCCT Beta (AVX2 Medium Dataset)
> HWInfo
> Linpack Xtreme 1.1.1 (not 1.1.2) ~ worst case load for testing both, chip & imc stability (180-220W Heatoutput ~ 20 Rounds)
> Asus Zenstate PB Preset or attached one with preset CB_Gentle to fix Infinity Fabric Latency Issues
> Ryzen Timing Checker
> Ryzen Dram Calculator
> Additional Links for memory OC learning:
> 
> User Memory-OC Presets
> Tutorial written by 1usmus
> Github tiny roundup



wow ask and you shall receive. You seem to know your stuff man. I'm not sure how much OCing i'm going to do this on this unit....I was here before for my last build and got that overclocked from 3.7-4.7 with some peoples help . But I was playing with this build when i first got it and was getting frustrated with the freezing so easy...then again maybe the updates would have changed that now. So anyways with that said think it be best just to go with the flares at the 14 cas? I got a little lost in the comment of using 4 sticks and getting the same benefit since ya said it would be hard on this dual channel...I wouldn't mind the 32gbs...but I do not think I'll run into issues with 16?


----------



## Veii

dslatsh said:


> wow ask and you shall receive. You seem to know your stuff man. I'm not sure how much OCing i'm going to do this on this unit....I was here before for my last build and got that overclocked from 3.7-4.7 with some peoples help . But I was playing with this build when i first got it and was getting frustrated with the freezing so easy...then again maybe the updates would have changed that now.


That's great to hear ~ the first part 
Yep, first two ryzen generations where very sensitive when it came to latency bottlenecks, sadly barely reviewers even considered this to be an architectural issue and looked only on the frequency side of things
Tho it's not frequency that's an issue ~ higher Freq does help lower latency,
but till today barely any reviewers have considered that inter-core (between chips 「CCD」) latency is a bigger issue than just normal memory to fabric speed
Especially on first gen this issue was very noticeable at the entry of this architecture - where in games (Bloodborn & Witcher 3) there where pure render freezes on slow memory setups

If you exceed over 72ns memory latency 「own finding」 
(3200C14 XMP B-dies are at 70.1/2ns, 3200C16-18 Kits are at 76.2/8ns) 
Your normal frequency OC won't matter at all, as you are bottlenecking the chip itself (visible in Aida64 Cache bandwith and latency)


dslatsh said:


> So anyways with that said think it be best just to go with the flares at the 14 cas? I got a little lost in the comment of using 4 sticks and getting the same benefit since ya said it would be hard on this dual channel...I wouldn't mind the 32gbs...but I do not think I'll run into issues with 16?


It gladly spread that 3200C14 kits are a problem-less resolve - as you can read above, it does fall under the bottlenecking wall and you are having b-dies on your side 
(a good plus point, but i'd get bad looks if "b-dies are the only recommendable resolve" ~ well it's the easiest resolve) 

If you stack for example 4 Single Ranked 8gb chips (speaking now for b-dies only), you will for sure exceed 72ns wall 
As again, dual channel system with 4 sticks means far higher access time on the 2nd bank of dimms 
It will run in dual dual channel - "BankGroupSwap" & "BGS Alt" are corresponding for this
This is the latency side of things

You also have to consider the Signal Integrity side of things
I'm mentioning it, like in the first collective post ~ as first gen ryzen was very EMI sensitive 
The way memory OC works is, you have to consider voltage "cleanness", distance it has to travel, strengthness of the signal (resistance) and then at the end you consider your memory ICs how well they respond to switching speeds 
Memory is not that much different than your VRMs on the board 

Terminology:

ProcODT = Infinity Fabric to Memory controller internal resistance / lower resistance = cleaner signal = higher max OC
Memory Voltage Cleanness = less voltage = less influence through EMI = cleaner signal soo less resistance needed to cut signal 
Memory Voltage Distance = goes by RTT values on the board and CAD_BUS values / RTT values are for "keeping data eye as wide as possible" and CAD_BUS values are resistance to cut the signal in time which are split in Drive Strength (important to cut it fast when you increase speed ~ which is increasing "voltage" = known as "switching frequency under the VRMs")
Soo in short:

Higher density memory needs higher procODT resistance, as higher density memory needs a stronger signal to be send out 
(stronger signal, more affected by EMI)
Lower ProcODT on the Chip = more headroom for overclock, but too low procODT Ω & it won't be able to post
Single Rank Kits are less taxing than dual rank , where even 4 sticks of SR chips are easier for the memory controller than 2x DualRank kits 
Micron Rev. E kits are easier to the memory controller by their different design, but perform slower than Samsung B-dies
Dual Rank kits (two) are faster on the same frequency (goes by MT/s instead of Mhz) but as they are far more taxing and require 2 steps more resistance (48-53Ω for SR B-Dies on 1st gen & 60-68Ω for DR B/D-dies) it strongly limits the max MT/s you can get (3400ish instead of 3466MT/s)

It may be fine to get Dual Rank kits, as they perform in reality faster 
But it's harder to finetune stability, simply as they are soo taxing and first gen is very sensitive EMI
You can also cheap out and get Micron Rev.E kits which come in Crucial Ballistix sport kits - it will be easier to OC , but they remain slower than b-dies as timings are higher
If you can stay with 16GB only, dual 8gb B-Dies are still your best choice
Or if you want to spare the time learning - Dual Rank Kits (3600C16-19 Trident Z Neos for example) will be faster, but harder to set up on first gen 
(and you can not go and watch people's timings, as you are on Dual Rank kits with own timing rules = more time required to learn)

Pick two 
Cheap
Fast
Easy to setup


----------



## Veii

smeroni68 said:


> [MENTION=609138]About the SOC voltage, I try to lower by bios the value, but in this conditions, X470 Taichi do not want to follow my settings. It set anyway 1.2v indipendently from my value that I set to 1.125v (for example).
> Need to test how to unlock it to lower it at normal values.
> 
> Now I'm testing CCX OC and seems a good way to set the core frequencies.
> Will update.
> 
> 
> smeroni68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=609138]Fixed. I enabled SOC/Uncore on AMD Overclocking menu and now all voltages respond to settings. I set 1.12v for all.
> Thanks mate for your time and help.
> 
> 
> smeroni68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I can handle correctly VSOC and VDDG/VDDP, what values do you suggest to test/use to have lower power consumption without loosing performance?
> I set for now VSOC @1.10v and leaved on Auto VDDG and VDDP. Attached a screenshot of HWInfo running on background to see all datas after several sequential CB20 runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Enabling Uncore OC will make FLCK scale up and down too, it gives more control, in exchange of instability by wrong voltage settings and likely post issues with wrong AMD Overclocking settings

You have 4 voltages to consider:
VDDG CCD / IOD
CLD0_VDDP / CLD0_VDDG

The two VDDG voltages that came with 1004B & per CCX OC work different than the main CLD0 VDDG/VDDP IMC voltages
I wish i could give a bit better recommendations right now, but miss first hand experience with IOD voltage (no sponsors so far haha)
EDIT: 1usmus seems to explain this wonderfully, but we miss a bit more VDDG IOD testing for the link between IF -> IODie -> IMC


Spoiler














How the scaling works:

Both VDDG voltages correspond for and from the CCD:
C̶L̶D̶0̶_̶V̶D̶D̶P̶ ̶l̶o̶o̶k̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶o̶u̶r̶ ̶o̶l̶d̶ ̶M̶e̶m̶o̶r̶y̶ ̶h̶o̶l̶e̶ ̶c̶o̶n̶t̶r̶o̶l̶l̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶f̶r̶e̶q̶u̶e̶n̶c̶y̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶m̶V̶
(̶7̶0̶0̶m̶V̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶3̶2̶0̶0̶,̶ ̶3̶4̶6̶6̶M̶T̶/̶s̶ ̶-̶ ̶8̶6̶6̶m̶V̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶3̶4̶0̶0̶M̶T̶/̶s̶ ̶-̶ ̶9̶1̶3̶m̶V̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶3̶3̶3̶3̶,̶3̶4̶6̶6̶,̶3̶6̶0̶0̶M̶T̶/̶s̶)̶
^ what i would normally write, but 1umus's post corrected me
* it still can show signs of memory hole issues, although he didn't face any ~ can be that 900mV is the new 700mV universal freq
*vSOC* is always around *50*-75*Mhz higher than VDDG* ~ a fixed AMD ruleset
CLD0_*VDDG* is recommended to stay *50mV over* CLD0_*VDDP* ~ an OCer ruleset
VDDP does influence the IMC and is used to help run higher MCLK, although again ~ seems like it needs no change over 900, unless change is required *
VDDG like mentioned by Yuri, is the Infinity Fabric frequency - where CCD + IOD do control per CCX voltage & IOD for CCD to IODie
Ranges:

VDDG IOD 0.7-1.1v (over 1.2 it might degrade the IO-Die, if not even fry the IMC) ~ recommended 700-950 (default 950 on fixed boards) up to frequency, lower is better
VDDG CCD 0.95-1.1v (need more first hand experience to finetune this one or n̶o̶t̶e̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶o̶m̶ ̶1̶u̶s̶m̶u̶s̶ (got them) ~ important for Dual CCD CPUs
CLD0_VDDG 0.95-1.15v (1.2 is usable for memory over >4400, but already borderline and too much stress for the old IMC) ~ rec now 950mV
CLD0_VDDP 0.90-1.1v (stay on 900mV so far, only on 1900MCLK scale up if needed with the ruleset above)

CLD0_VDDP was forced back then to 750mV which made issues for MCLK over 1800-1835
Current Stock looks to finally default to 900mV, sometimes to 950mV ~ manufactures can't decide yet, we OCers need more data for them & AMD
VDDG CCD(inside CCD between CCX) looks to default to 700mV ~ not recommended over 950mV up to 1.1 as absolute max
VDDG IOD is still questionable and like mentioned would need more research
I haven't seen guys run 2000Mhz MCLK so far, but this incl VDDP likely would be the main influencer for it 
(if it controls memory hole, it would be very dangerous to overshoot over 1.1v ~ memory hole source here)
I think IOD should influence per CCD OC too, but again i need testing on this - as both VDDG IOD / CCD are dangerous to play with, tho CLD0_VDDP is more dangerous 

Starting Preset:

ProcODT 28–36.9Ω SR / 36.9–53.3Ω DR
CAD_BUS 24-20-20-24 / CadBusClkDrvStrengh (first value) can be pushed to 30-60Ω - DR 60-120Ω
CLD0_VDDP 900mV
CLD0_VDDG 950mV
VDDG CCD 950mV
VDDG IOD 950mV

Likely the two best sources to gather information right now
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/...locking-deep-dive-asus-rog-zenith-ii-extreme/
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FQZp15rwWadbPTVDNgO8vtyDCM/edit#gid=509536383


----------



## hesee

Veii said:


> Ranges:
> 
> VDDG IOD 0.7-1.1v (over 1.2 it might degrade the IO-Die, if not even fry the IMC) ~ recommended 700-950 (default 950 on fixed boards) up to frequency, lower is better
> VDDG CCD 0.95-1.1v (need more first hand experience to finetune this one or n̶o̶t̶e̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶o̶m̶ ̶1̶u̶s̶m̶u̶s̶ (got them) ~ important for Dual CCD CPUs
> CLD0_VDDG 0.95-1.15v (1.2 is usable for memory over >4400, but already borderline and too much stress for the old IMC) ~ rec now 950mV
> CLD0_VDDP 0.90-1.1v (stay on 900mV so far, only on 1900MCLK scale up if needed with the ruleset above)


For my x370 professional gaming with 3900X i tried lowest possible voltages. Using 3600/C16 settings with dual rank ram, these are 100% stable:

CLDO 750mv
vddg (IO die VDDG) 700mv
vddg (between CCX) 910mv

So range could be quite a bit higher.


----------



## Veii

hesee said:


> For my x370 professional gaming with 3900X i tried lowest possible voltages. Using 3600/C16 settings with dual rank ram, these are 100% stable:
> 
> CLDO 750mv
> vddg (IO die VDDG) 700mv
> vddg (between CCX) 910mv
> 
> So range could be quite a bit higher.


CLDO_VDDP = 750 ?
At start it was back to 700, then sometimes switched to 750, now it defaults to 900
i forgot to mention the preset written, especially the procODT recommended values got lowered with 1004B 
It's a starting point for 1800MCLK

Seems like the voltage you use is identical to the range written 
Yes only VDDP is lower on your side, this would mean lowest VDDG is 750mV then
might update VDDP from 0.9 down to 0.7 ~ unsure yet, let's get one two more examples
Although people will have issues staying with 700mV on 1004B , it's recommended for 1003ABBA tho


----------



## hesee

Veii said:


> CLDO_VDDP = 750 ?
> At start it was back to 700, then sometimes switched to 750, now it defaults to 900
> i forgot to mention the preset written, especially the procODT recommended values got lowered with 1004B
> It's a starting point for 1800MCLK
> 
> Seems like the voltage you use is identical to the range written
> Yes only VDDP is lower on your side, this would mean lowest VDDG is 750mV then
> might update VDDP from 0.9 down to 0.7 ~ unsure yet, let's get one two more examples
> Although people will have issues staying with 700mV on 1004B , it's recommended for 1003ABBA tho


I stored my stable settings notes in onenote and it read 750mv for cldo_vddp. Actually when i switched to 1.0.0.4B bios i wanted to see if dropping all vddp voltages as far as possible would affect cpu temperatures. Didn't seem to help, but as they passed all stability tests i kept them. 

Ram is running on ram calculators fast B-Die C16/3600 set, but SCL:s are both at 2, instead of 4. (16-16-16-30-48 4-6-16-4-12-12-2-2-288 - - 16-8-8-3)


----------



## dslatsh

Veii said:


> That's great to hear ~ the first part
> Yep, first two ryzen generations where very sensitive when it came to latency bottlenecks, sadly barely reviewers even considered this to be an architectural issue and looked only on the frequency side of things
> Tho it's not frequency that's an issue ~ higher Freq does help lower latency,
> but till today barely any reviewers have considered that inter-core (between chips 「CCD」) latency is a bigger issue than just normal memory to fabric speed
> Especially on first gen this issue was very noticeable at the entry of this architecture - where in games (Bloodborn & Witcher 3) there where pure render freezes on slow memory setups
> 
> If you exceed over 72ns memory latency 「own finding」
> (3200C14 XMP B-dies are at 70.1/2ns, 3200C16-18 Kits are at 76.2/8ns)
> Your normal frequency OC won't matter at all, as you are bottlenecking the chip itself (visible in Aida64 Cache bandwith and latency)
> 
> It gladly spread that 3200C14 kits are a problem-less resolve - as you can read above, it does fall under the bottlenecking wall and you are having b-dies on your side
> (a good plus point, but i'd get bad looks if "b-dies are the only recommendable resolve" ~ well it's the easiest resolve)
> 
> If you stack for example 4 Single Ranked 8gb chips (speaking now for b-dies only), you will for sure exceed 72ns wall
> As again, dual channel system with 4 sticks means far higher access time on the 2nd bank of dimms
> It will run in dual dual channel - "BankGroupSwap" & "BGS Alt" are corresponding for this
> This is the latency side of things
> 
> You also have to consider the Signal Integrity side of things
> I'm mentioning it, like in the first collective post ~ as first gen ryzen was very EMI sensitive
> The way memory OC works is, you have to consider voltage "cleanness", distance it has to travel, strengthness of the signal (resistance) and then at the end you consider your memory ICs how well they respond to switching speeds
> Memory is not that much different than your VRMs on the board
> 
> Terminology:
> 
> ProcODT = Infinity Fabric to Memory controller internal resistance / lower resistance = cleaner signal = higher max OC
> Memory Voltage Cleanness = less voltage = less influence through EMI = cleaner signal soo less resistance needed to cut signal
> Memory Voltage Distance = goes by RTT values on the board and CAD_BUS values / RTT values are for "keeping data eye as wide as possible" and CAD_BUS values are resistance to cut the signal in time which are split in Drive Strength (important to cut it fast when you increase speed ~ which is increasing "voltage" = known as "switching frequency under the VRMs")
> Soo in short:
> 
> Higher density memory needs higher procODT resistance, as higher density memory needs a stronger signal to be send out
> (stronger signal, more affected by EMI)
> Lower ProcODT on the Chip = more headroom for overclock, but too low procODT Ω & it won't be able to post
> Single Rank Kits are less taxing than dual rank , where even 4 sticks of SR chips are easier for the memory controller than 2x DualRank kits
> Micron Rev. E kits are easier to the memory controller by their different design, but perform slower than Samsung B-dies
> Dual Rank kits (two) are faster on the same frequency (goes by MT/s instead of Mhz) but as they are far more taxing and require 2 steps more resistance (48-53Ω for SR B-Dies on 1st gen & 60-68Ω for DR B/D-dies) it strongly limits the max MT/s you can get (3400ish instead of 3466MT/s)
> 
> It may be fine to get Dual Rank kits, as they perform in reality faster
> But it's harder to finetune stability, simply as they are soo taxing and first gen is very sensitive EMI
> You can also cheap out and get Micron Rev.E kits which come in Crucial Ballistix sport kits - it will be easier to OC , but they remain slower than b-dies as timings are higher
> If you can stay with 16GB only, dual 8gb B-Dies are still your best choice
> Or if you want to spare the time learning - Dual Rank Kits (3600C16-19 Trident Z Neos for example) will be faster, but harder to set up on first gen
> (and you can not go and watch people's timings, as you are on Dual Rank kits with own timing rules = more time required to learn)
> 
> Pick two
> Cheap
> Fast
> Easy to setup


holy crap dude lol you're getting into languages i'm getting lost. When comes to electric things like this I really stray from it....but damn good info. Guess i'll just go withthe flarex 16gb cas 14....if I understand what you're saying correctly of being easiest. When you're saying dual rank kits ya talking 4 sticks? Think that's what guy on another forum mentioned that dual rank is different than dual channel.


----------



## Veii

dslatsh said:


> holy crap dude lol you're getting into languages i'm getting lost. When comes to electric things like this I really stray from it....but damn good info. Guess i'll just go withthe flarex 16gb cas 14....if I understand what you're saying correctly of being easiest. When you're saying dual rank kits ya talking 4 sticks? Think that's what guy on another forum mentioned that dual rank is different than dual channel.


Dual Rank is double capacity and double density
Double Density is chips on two layers of the PCB on the memory - both sides
Meaning double the signal strength (nearly) but still under same running voltage 1.35v usually 

Dual channel = two signal paths (not traces) coming from the cpu directly to the memory slots (two memory slots at a single time)
We can go here into board topology between Daisy Chain & T-Topology (but you can google that too)  

Each signal path that comes from the cpu, has to travel a big distance - it's a very big distance from the electrical viewpoint
Though this distance, EMI (electro magnetic interference ~ like your cellphone, or magnet) can disrupt this signal
As we now a signal is a curve path , a fast signal looks like a square-wave (google that for images) or a very tight pressed pulse wave
The faster the frequency, the more tight & pressed together this signal becomes (voltage, frequency whatever) 

MT/s is what memory frequency goes as, because memory is DDR = double data rate - it means it's double the frequency it runs
3200MT/s = 1600mhz
It's hard to explain how mega-herz looks like, but mega should say something 
Soo it's not your usual easy to smooth out sine-wave that goes through that transistors called memory
(after all when they lose current, they remain empty - soo charging capacitors and transistors, nothing more=memory)

How memory OC works is under timings
Timings you have for capacitor charge
- how long it has to hold charge for
- when it will charge
- when it will discharge
- when it will swap banks (dimms) and when it will swap channels (dimms)

Because the whole memory runs as voltage and frequency with resistance as like "cutting gates" and you can imagine how a square-wave looks like 
You have to have cutting points at specific timings, not making the memory lose charge in time, or keep signal integrity clean

To keep signal integrity clean, you can use several methods on design:
- you can short the travel path (not possible)
- you can send out a lower voltage signal soo it's less leaky and less influenced by electrical noise
- you can increase signal strength, but you have to put your cutting height (cut after signal is that strong) = resistance

Now back to Dual Rank (DR) vs Single Rank (SR) kits
Even when you have 4 SR kits it will be less stress to the IMC (memory controller) because less resistance is needed to be put onto the Infinity Fabric (goes by ProcODT) to maintain a clean signal and not corrupt or overshoot (too much voltage for example is bad too, but you likely know that)
It's hard to visualize, but it's just that way for this first generation memory controller 
(maximum rated speeds are 3466MT/s and up to around 53Ohm procODT, after 60Ohm any rated speed you hit the wall and can run this high speeds)

Soo because Dual Rank does have a stronger signal density , you need stronger resistance to cut it clean and fine
That increases on some kits up to 68?/69Ohm procODT at around 3400MT/s at max - which means there is no headroom left to push frequency 
Required Resistance is already soo high, there is no way to push an even finer more dense switching frequency and cut it with such high resistance (nothing will pass by so it won't work)

The reason why the range for overclocking is higher on 2nd gen, is because signal integrity of the design improved
what you needed 68ohm for dual rank on first generation, you need now just 53ohm, giving about 1 step (to 60) more which is about 3533-3600MT/s for Dual Rank kits (two dimms)

Putting another year to this story with 3rd gen (but uses still 2nd gen memory controller - ty amd)
at least they pulled away the memory controller from the compute die and moved it a bit away - improving signal integrity,by less interference nearby aka interference by the compute chip's (CCD)
This dropped required procODT resistance down to 34.3Ohm or about 48ohm for Dual Rank kits (two sticks again) 
Maxing dual rank speed on this platform (16gb dimms for example) at speeds of 3733MT/s

I hope , the little history lesson was understandable this time 
But many of the written words above, are names of switches that influence only this specific thing
Memory OC , nearly like CPU OC - is about tuning voltage with increasing speed, to resistance for keeping signals clean
and hopefully by now as you can tell, a lower frequency signal is easier work with , then a bulky strong signal which gets even harder to cut under higher speeds/frequency :thumb:


----------



## dslatsh

Alright man...so with all that info and knowledge...is there specific sticks you would recommend for the 1st gen ryzen? The 16gb 3200 flarex i'm looking at run about $125....


----------



## Veii

smeroni68 said:


> For FIT silicon voltage, I've done the check and it seems around 1.368v (tested with the method 254-254-254 and so on). So now I know more or less this value for my chip.
> 
> 
> garych said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently running P95 Small FFTs with all auto, except LLC3 and increased PBO power limits, auto scalar.
> HWiNFO shows my minimum VID as 1.337 V, does it mean that my max safe FIT voltage is 1.337 V, given that it results in Vcore 1.306 V with LLC at Level 3?
> 
> 
> PJVol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> Can you tell me how far I am from the linx method in my attempts to determine safe allcore with AIDA FP64 Ray Trace bench? Are these data from HWInfo64 of any use (Vcore, Tdie and SMU package power):
> * AIDA FP64 RayTracing - Vcore 1.319 (72 C, close to 90W)
> * transcoding (hevc to h264 with MS h264 encoder) - Vcore 1.38V (60 C, ~80W)
> * AIDA fpu/cpu stress test -Vcore 1.36 (67 C, 84W)
> * CB R20 MT - Vcore 1.38V (60 C Tdie, ~92W)
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

About determinating FIT voltage
I think, i wasn't very clear at all or only wrote half information 

What you focus on looking in HWInfo latest Beta is SVI2 vCore Effective Voltage 
(be sure to press the clock- reset button mid-test)
Minimum voltage would not be focused on the load (after all PB does switch every 5-10ms it's voltage)
Maximum voltage here would also be likely wrong, as it does include overshoots which is typical after load
Normally current running SVI2 vCore voltage would be as close to possible including board vDroop 
But apparently Effective vCore voltage seems to be more accurate including possible fluctuations
(source 1usmus guide on iOC per CCD OC)
Short quote by him:


Spoiler






> For processors using the Zen 2 architecture, the results were 1.325 V with all cores loaded and 1.419 V with just a single core active.
> For higher voltages, the FIT allows for a variant of 1.380 V / 1.487 V, but this may lead to a reduction in processor life, or degradation.
> 
> Just to clarify, all the voltages mentioned in this article refer to the actual effective voltage, not to the voltage requested by the CPU (VID). During operation, the processor sends a VID request to the voltage regulation circuitry, "give me this voltage". Things like LLC will change the processor voltage request, which will result in an effective voltage that's different from the VID.
> 
> The most accurate (software) method for measuring that voltage on the AM4 platform is monitoring "CPU SVI2 TFN," which is available in HWInfo. This value is the most accurate reading from among those available to end users, but is of course subject to tolerances of the monitoring circuitry. To maximize accuracy, never blindly trust the current and power readings that are monitored—each motherboard needs separate calibration.


* even tho he and The Stilt mentioned at first a fixed number like 1.325v, it's an unique number which is different per sillicon
Please keep that in mind, and actually do measure yourself ~ using the effective SVI2 VCore voltage


Be sure to crosscheck not only P95 Small FTT but also OCCT Small Chunks for this part & Linpack Xtreme 1.1.1
We don't clearly have a pattern which FTT size to test on P95, and knowing it shuffles between different loads and different algorithms / it's not a clear indicator, but a good comparator 
In OCCT Beta you can specify if it should be AVX2 / AVX / SSE (Auto) while LinX 1.1.1 is SSE without any AVX (creates a lot of heat)

I will focus this days to rephrase 1usmu's iOC per CCX OC guide on here, just to have it all collected as a tutorial post 
Till he finds time to make a global Thread focusing only on his method via Windows ACPI Core Rating 

EDIT: 
As LLC does indeed change effective voltage, i'm suggesting either trusting it on Auto (unsure)
Or focus on running LLC2 for vCore & vSOC (preferred, as LLC1 does overshoot for both)
LLC3 is possible for leaky cpu's ~ aka higher binned chips 3800X, 3900X,3950X for example
3600X, 3700X appear by the offset testings early on, not needing huge offset drops making them less leaky which translates to lower required peak voltage before vdroop settles in
But then again, we should have a standardized testing methodology ~ which is hard, as each board droops different with different VRMs


----------



## smeroni68

Veii said:


> About determinating FIT voltage
> 
> I think, i wasn't very clear at all or only wrote half information
> 
> 
> 
> What you focus on looking in HWInfo latest Beta is SVI2 vCore Effective Voltage
> 
> (be sure to press the clock- reset button mid-test)
> 
> Minimum voltage would not be focused on the load (after all PB does switch every 5-10ms it's voltage)
> 
> Maximum voltage here would also be likely wrong, as it does include overshoots which is typical after load
> 
> Normally current running SVI2 vCore voltage would be as close to possible including board vDroop
> 
> But apparently Effective vCore voltage seems to be more accurate including possible fluctuations
> 
> (source 1usmus guide on iOC per CCD OC)
> 
> Short quote by him:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> * even tho he and The Stilt mentioned at first a fixed number like 1.325v, it's an unique number which is different per sillicon
> 
> Please keep that in mind, and actually do measure yourself ~ using the effective SVI2 VCore voltage
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to crosscheck not only P95 Small FTT but also OCCT Small Chunks for this part & Linpack Xtreme 1.1.1
> 
> We don't clearly have a pattern which FTT size to test on P95, and knowing it shuffles between different loads and different algorithms / it's not a clear indicator, but a good comparator
> 
> In OCCT Beta you can specify if it should be AVX2 / AVX / SSE (Auto) while LinX 1.1.1 is SSE without any AVX (creates a lot of heat)
> 
> 
> 
> I will focus this days to rephrase 1usmu's iOC per CCX OC guide on here, just to have it all collected as a tutorial post
> 
> Till he finds time to make a global Thread focusing only on his method via Windows ACPI Core Rating
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> As LLC does indeed change effective voltage, i'm suggesting either trusting it on Auto (unsure)
> 
> Or focus on running LLC2 for vCore & vSOC (preferred, as LLC1 does overshoot for both)
> 
> LLC3 is possible for leaky cpu's ~ aka higher binned chips 3800X, 3900X,3950X for example
> 
> 3600X, 3700X appear by the offset testings early on, not needing huge offset drops making them less leaky which translates to lower required peak voltage before vdroop settles in
> 
> But then again, we should have a standardized testing methodology ~ which is hard, as each board droops different with different VRMs


Thanks for explaining more deeply the matter.
I'll try a new recheck as you wrote, but on the other side, I choose to run my 3900x at 1.25v LLC2, so I'm confident that this voltage is for sure far away from my real FIT value.
In the meantime, I just explored my ccx capabilities, and i found that at 1.25v the first ccx of ccd0 is able to run under load at 4400mhz. The other ccxs can afford up to 4350mhz.
I lowered all ccx at 3800 and run only a single one by itself (in this way i limited heating too much the entire chip).
Will update if any news on FIT.
Thanks

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Art385

Veii said:


> Enabling Uncore OC will make FLCK scale up and down too, it gives more control, in exchange of instability by wrong voltage settings and likely post issues with wrong AMD Overclocking settings
> 
> You have 4 voltages to consider:
> VDDG CCD / IOD
> CLD0_VDDP / CLD0_VDDG
> 
> The two VDDG voltages that came with 1004B & per CCX OC work different than the main CLD0 VDDG/VDDP IMC voltages
> I wish i could give a bit better recommendations right now, but miss first hand experience with IOD voltage (no sponsors so far haha)
> EDIT: 1usmus seems to explain this wonderfully, but we miss a bit more VDDG IOD testing for the link between IF -> IODie -> IMC
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the scaling works:
> 
> Both VDDG voltages correspond for and from the CCD:
> C̶L̶D̶0̶_̶V̶D̶D̶P̶ ̶l̶o̶o̶k̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶o̶u̶r̶ ̶o̶l̶d̶ ̶M̶e̶m̶o̶r̶y̶ ̶h̶o̶l̶e̶ ̶c̶o̶n̶t̶r̶o̶l̶l̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶f̶r̶e̶q̶u̶e̶n̶c̶y̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶m̶V̶
> (̶7̶0̶0̶m̶V̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶3̶2̶0̶0̶,̶ ̶3̶4̶6̶6̶M̶T̶/̶s̶ ̶-̶ ̶8̶6̶6̶m̶V̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶3̶4̶0̶0̶M̶T̶/̶s̶ ̶-̶ ̶9̶1̶3̶m̶V̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶3̶3̶3̶3̶,̶3̶4̶6̶6̶,̶3̶6̶0̶0̶M̶T̶/̶s̶)̶
> ^ what i would normally write, but 1umus's post corrected me
> * it still can show signs of memory hole issues, although he didn't face any ~ can be that 900mV is the new 700mV universal freq
> *vSOC* is always around *50*-75*Mhz higher than VDDG* ~ a fixed AMD ruleset
> CLD0_*VDDG* is recommended to stay *50mV over* CLD0_*VDDP* ~ an OCer ruleset
> VDDP does influence the IMC and is used to help run higher MCLK, although again ~ seems like it needs no change over 900, unless change is required *
> VDDG like mentioned by Yuri, is the Infinity Fabric frequency - where CCD + IOD do control per CCX voltage & IOD for CCD to IODie
> Ranges:
> 
> VDDG IOD 0.7-1.1v (over 1.2 it might degrade the IO-Die, if not even fry the IMC) ~ recommended 700-950 (default 950 on fixed boards) up to frequency, lower is better
> VDDG CCD 0.95-1.1v (need more first hand experience to finetune this one or n̶o̶t̶e̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶o̶m̶ ̶1̶u̶s̶m̶u̶s̶ (got them) ~ important for Dual CCD CPUs
> CLD0_VDDG 0.95-1.15v (1.2 is usable for memory over >4400, but already borderline and too much stress for the old IMC) ~ rec now 950mV
> CLD0_VDDP 0.90-1.1v (stay on 900mV so far, only on 1900MCLK scale up if needed with the ruleset above)
> 
> CLD0_VDDP was forced back then to 750mV which made issues for MCLK over 1800-1835
> Current Stock looks to finally default to 900mV, sometimes to 950mV ~ manufactures can't decide yet, we OCers need more data for them & AMD
> VDDG CCD(inside CCD between CCX) looks to default to 700mV ~ not recommended over 950mV up to 1.1 as absolute max
> VDDG IOD is still questionable and like mentioned would need more research
> I haven't seen guys run 2000Mhz MCLK so far, but this incl VDDP likely would be the main influencer for it
> (if it controls memory hole, it would be very dangerous to overshoot over 1.1v ~ memory hole source here)
> I think IOD should influence per CCD OC too, but again i need testing on this - as both VDDG IOD / CCD are dangerous to play with, tho CLD0_VDDP is more dangerous
> 
> Starting Preset:
> 
> ProcODT 28–36.9Ω SR / 36.9–53.3Ω DR
> CAD_BUS 24-20-20-24 / CadBusClkDrvStrengh (first value) can be pushed to 30-60Ω - DR 60-120Ω
> CLD0_VDDP 900mV
> CLD0_VDDG 950mV
> VDDG CCD 950mV
> VDDG IOD 950mV
> 
> Likely the two best sources to gather information right now
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/...locking-deep-dive-asus-rog-zenith-ii-extreme/
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FQZp15rwWadbPTVDNgO8vtyDCM/edit#gid=509536383


For x370 taichi this is not very good guide lines at all. To stay stable at around 1800-1866 IF on linx 0.7 with 6144mb I need 1.0v for ccd/iod vddg and vddp 1.1v and procodt 48 ohm and around 1.25v llc2 (around 1.237v under load) for 4.2 GHz on 3800x to get really stable OC and proper performance in worst case scenarios like 150W+ on SMU and 85C+ temps. OCCT small/large avx2 runs great on 1.1875v. with vddg even on 950mv. Though if you pass linx 0.7 with 6144mb 10-20 loops you will pass every other test without any problems. It is really demanding and without good cooling you will get hard times to test higher clock speeds on 8c/16t. 
These low voltages are good if you are using low speed memory (cpu spec 3200 max) with lose xmp timings. If you get good b-die u better crank up the voltage because taichi don't like tight and fast. It took me some time to test it all and those guidelines are misleading as hell with first gen board and 3rd gen cpu. 
FIT voltages for my 3800x is 1.281v if someone is intrested tough my older r5 3600 feed itself with 1.31v.


----------



## Veii

Short Little update before the iOC guide rewrite (1usmus) is done 

I'm currently fiddling with some awkward clue
On 1 CCD units there seems to be some fixed but strange scaling pattern inside a CCD
To my testing, only steps between 75Mhz (perfectly stable) and 100Mhz (borderline stable) across both CCX appear as end result to be stable
Using 50,125mhz jumps across both, doesn't matter to what vCore is used ~ fails under AVX2 nearly instantly
investigating if this appears to be a "too much remain VDDG CCD voltage" issue. Both CCX on this sample are nearly identical in Sillicon Quality ~ no "bad CCX" here 

Attached are two examples of fine scaling & a screenshot of how to track "good cores" via ACPI and check if CPPC is working
The way you use ACPI core tracking is ~ by using a powerprofile which supports it (1usmus or computerbase theirs)
Findable under Computer Management -> Performance -> Performance Monitor -> Processor Information -> % Processor Performance -> selecting each numa node + thread (0,1 - 0,2 - 0,3 and so on)
Then with the "open PBO" settings, tracking which core does boost higher and holds up boost continuously


Spoiler














You need to launch via cmd shell each stresstest app isolated to one core + SMT, while searching for the FIT voltage or checking boosting quality of this core inside the CCX
Don't want to bloat this tiny update into a big post, but as tiny tutorial when you have 12 threads 








A 12 threads cpu has 12x 0 - where CPU0 is 000000000001 - threads are odd numbers 
This binary number needs to be converted to HEX








Soo at the end your cmd launching option would be:


Code:


start "Process Monitor" /affinity 1 .\LinX64.exe

^ 1 core no thread


Code:


start "Process Monitor" /affinity 3 .\LinX64.exe

^ 1 core with first thread = 00 00 00 00 00 11 Binary for 6 core
or as example case for something like OBS:


Code:


start "Process Monitor" /affinity 55555555 "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs64.exe"

^ using 16 threads on one NUMA node (TR3)
I prefer the first method, where you need to be in the folder of the app
As benchmarks like linpack or similar, do error out - if you aren't in the same path
And stuff like cinebench does enforce their own affinity (OCCT works perfectly)

Used tool for per CCX OC  ~ although crab the tiny cmd/bat script, for benchmarking as the gui eats into the score
* Scores visible shouldn't be taken serious, as all was done through Remote Controll, which eats a lot into results
** if CPPC works, cores that sleep should show ACPI value of 0, while active cores or high boosting ones, are clearly visible by the ACPI CPPC tracking


----------



## BlueNinja0

Windows tells me my "Last BIOS time" is around 19 seconds. Is this normal for this board?
I'm on a 3700X with 3200Mhz RAM set through the XMP profile. All the rest is stock. I've got an NVME drive and an SSD SATA drive and that's all.


----------



## garych

@BlueNinja0 it is normal


----------



## polkfan

Veii said:


> About determinating FIT voltage
> I think, i wasn't very clear at all or only wrote half information
> 
> What you focus on looking in HWInfo latest Beta is SVI2 vCore Effective Voltage
> (be sure to press the clock- reset button mid-test)
> Minimum voltage would not be focused on the load (after all PB does switch every 5-10ms it's voltage)
> Maximum voltage here would also be likely wrong, as it does include overshoots which is typical after load
> Normally current running SVI2 vCore voltage would be as close to possible including board vDroop
> But apparently Effective vCore voltage seems to be more accurate including possible fluctuations
> (source 1usmus guide on iOC per CCD OC)
> Short quote by him:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> * even tho he and The Stilt mentioned at first a fixed number like 1.325v, it's an unique number which is different per sillicon
> Please keep that in mind, and actually do measure yourself ~ using the effective SVI2 VCore voltage
> 
> 
> Be sure to crosscheck not only P95 Small FTT but also OCCT Small Chunks for this part & Linpack Xtreme 1.1.1
> We don't clearly have a pattern which FTT size to test on P95, and knowing it shuffles between different loads and different algorithms / it's not a clear indicator, but a good comparator
> In OCCT Beta you can specify if it should be AVX2 / AVX / SSE (Auto) while LinX 1.1.1 is SSE without any AVX (creates a lot of heat)
> 
> I will focus this days to rephrase 1usmu's iOC per CCX OC guide on here, just to have it all collected as a tutorial post
> Till he finds time to make a global Thread focusing only on his method via Windows ACPI Core Rating
> 
> EDIT:
> As LLC does indeed change effective voltage, i'm suggesting either trusting it on Auto (unsure)
> Or focus on running LLC2 for vCore & vSOC (preferred, as LLC1 does overshoot for both)
> LLC3 is possible for leaky cpu's ~ aka higher binned chips 3800X, 3900X,3950X for example
> 3600X, 3700X appear by the offset testings early on, not needing huge offset drops making them less leaky which translates to lower required peak voltage before vdroop settles in
> But then again, we should have a standardized testing methodology ~ which is hard, as each board droops different with different VRMs


I notice that when i set LLC2 i actually get my 4400mhz turbo speeds but with LLC3 or auto i do not.


----------



## smeroni68

*3900X on X470 Taichi...*

Hi All,
finally I get and installed on my test build a Corsair H110i Liquid cooling AOI (bought used from eBay... good deal).
As expected I get a really good improvement from stock Wraith cooler (obviously).

Now I run really safer about CPU temperature... testing full load with AIDA64 or OCCT, the max temp reached is 57 degrees stable celsius after an hour!!
CB R20 score is around 7500 points (see picture).

So I'm able to run stable with my 3900X at these settings:

All CCX set at 4250MHz
CCX fixed voltage at 1187mV
Boot Frequency at 3800MHz with fixed voltage 1.0875V
SOC voltage 1.075V
LLC VCORE set on L3
LLC VSOC set to L3
PBO Disabled
2x8GB DDR4 set at XMP2.0 (3600MHz - C16 - Micron E-die - VDIMM 1.35v)
More or less all the other bios settings are on Auto.

I linked some pictures to summarize the situation.

Regards


----------



## thomasck

That's a great multicore score. Mind sharing singlecore performance from cb15/20 and cpuz?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> I notice that when i set LLC2 i actually get my 4400mhz turbo speeds but with LLC3 or auto i do not.


:thumb:
I'm probably gonna delay this iOC guide a bit 
Got one 3600 sample done, but i am dependent on another guys worktime for a 2CCD unit ~ him finding time to get all data together for demonstration
Because the 3600X doesn't seem to behaves identical on the CCX side of things, and this sample seems to have nearly identical scaling CCX to max boost without issues ~ even reaches 1.37v allcore FIT voltage 
Soo i'd want to have more data from another sample - to make a better guide.

Although i haven't been sleeping 
Working on a simplification (calculator) of the old DRAM timing guide from page 702
As addition to 1usmus Calculator~

@smeroni68, can you try to pass y-cruncher - component test (1) , deselect all, select all testing methods 
Wonder if LLC3 won't be too low, as you have AVX2 fixed offset ontop of your current LLC droop


----------



## smeroni68

*3900X Single core performace*



thomasck said:


> That's a great multicore score. Mind sharing singlecore performance from cb15/20 and cpuz?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Hi thomasck, here the single core performance on CPU-Z, CB R15 and CB R20.

Regards


----------



## smeroni68

Veii said:


> @smeroni68, can you try to pass y-cruncher - component test (1) , deselect all, select all testing methods
> Wonder if LLC3 won't be too low, as you have AVX2 fixed offset ontop of your current LLC droop


Hi, as you where expecting, the test has failed on third SFT test on core 19 (second CCD).
The max reached temp under water cooling was 63 degrees celsius.

From my side, I'll never use my build with these kind of deep full stress applications. Is good to know that my settings are not 100% stable under y-cruncher... but I do not mind to use a so stressfull app just for fun!

Regards


----------



## Veii

smeroni68 said:


> Hi, as you where expecting, the test has failed on third SFT test on core 19 (second CCD).
> The max reached temp under water cooling was 63 degrees celsius.
> 
> From my side, I'll never use my build with these kind of deep full stress applications. Is good to know that my settings are not 100% stable under y-cruncher... but I do not mind to use a so stressfull app just for fun!
> 
> Regards


Why don't you just "not" use LLC3 
it's a too strong drop , 2 works well


----------



## smeroni68

Veii said:


> Why don't you just "not" use LLC3
> it's a too strong drop , 2 works well


During my test on settings i play also with LLC1.
With fixed 1187mV on CCX Vcore:
LLC1 works just fine with a +0.029V bump on full load.
LLC2 works good too with a +0.013v bump on full load.
LLC3 give on my build 100% no drop and maintain the vcore stable (tested for an hour).

As I already posted, my target is to have/find the better compromize with vcore at minimum with a dayly use.

I will test y-cruncher with other LLC settings and maybe vcore values, but what's the meaning? Because it will pass SFT?
I tested several times now SFT and it stops in a second always with core 19 error. So it's a stable error related to this core. What shall I do? I need to higher the voltage to let it pass the test? Why?
What I wanna say is that I can survive easyly to this. I do not wanna win any WR.

I hope I have clarify my point of view.


----------



## Veii

smeroni68 said:


> During my test on settings i play also with LLC1.
> With fixed 1187mV on CCX Vcore:
> LLC1 works just fine with a +0.029V bump on full load.
> LLC2 works good too with a +0.013v bump on full load.
> LLC3 give on my build 100% no drop and maintain the vcore stable (tested for an hour).
> 
> As I already posted, my target is to have/find the better compromize with vcore at minimum with a dayly use.
> 
> I will test y-cruncher with other LLC settings and maybe vcore values, but what's the meaning? Because it will pass SFT?
> I tested several times now SFT and it stops in a second always with core 19 error. So it's a stable error related to this core. What shall I do? I need to higher the voltage to let it pass the test? Why?
> What I wanna say is that I can survive easyly to this. I do not wanna win any WR.
> 
> I hope I have clarify my point of view.


Makes me wonder, did asrock change something on the bios , as LLC2 a tiny bit under flat and 1 overshooted
Technically giving it +1 vcore and using LLC4 then should give the same effect, up to how leaky the cpu is 
SFT is very similar to small FFT in P95, but focused inside cache 
can make issues with memory, could be just a perfectly timed thermal issue and having nothing to do with the 4th CCX first thread of first core 
But could be just not enough VDDG IOD voltage, by increased heat 

you can try pushing VDDG CCD and IOD 25mhz more 
Or try lowering SOC and see if you hit still the same error on the same thread, before doing anything with vCore
Lowering SOC should move the time to hit thermal issues, at least you'll notice if it's that
else it probably is either vCore, or VDDG voltage

EDIT:
You don't win world records by having an unstable system 
It can be unstable, but this should pass 
It's a harsh test, yet something that has to pass


----------



## smeroni68

Veii said:


> Makes me wonder, did asrock change something on the bios , as LLC2 a tiny bit under flat and 1 overshooted
> Technically giving it +1 vcore and using LLC4 then should give the same effect, up to how leaky the cpu is
> SFT is very similar to small FFT in P95, but focused inside cache
> can make issues with memory, could be just a perfectly timed thermal issue and having nothing to do with the 4th CCX first thread of first core
> But could be just not enough VDDG IOD voltage, by increased heat
> 
> you can try pushing VDDG CCD and IOD 25mhz more
> Or try lowering SOC and see if you hit still the same error on the same thread, before doing anything with vCore
> Lowering SOC should move the time to hit thermal issues, at least you'll notice if it's that
> else it probably is either vCore, or VDDG voltage


I have also a X370 Taichi and the LLC curves were always the same.
What I suspect, is that the calibration effect has been implemented probably for a higher power/current demand. In my case, the max package power draw at full load is around 110W. This can explain the bump vs drop you spoked about. In this case I choosen LLC3 because vcore stay stable. Obviuosly I can lower LLC (to 4) and higher the vcore having the same final effect, but lowering the vcore will result on lowering performance and after several test random instability and crash (few but happened). This to explain my settings choice.

Will dig a bit on the VDDG and the rest. On the other side, disabling SFT test on y-cruncher, will go ahead on the other tests.

About VDDG and the other voltages, I left Auto on settings, so can be that the applyed values are responsable for the fail.
Soc voltage I made several tests. Now I set 1.075V on it without loosing performance.

EDIT: just to understand I lowered CCX frequencies to 4000mhz and testing with y-cruncher. Tests pass without errors. So can be just a too lower vcore or llc... Will investigate.
EDIT2: Same Passed @4150 settings
EDIT3: Set CCX back to 4250 and Vcore 1250mV and LLC3... SFT Passed... now searching the minimum settings... :specool:
EDIT4: CCX at 4250, Vcore 1237mV and LLC2... SFT Passed... with these setting seems fine y-cruncher.


----------



## Veii

smeroni68 said:


> EDIT3: Set CCX back to 4250 and Vcore 1250mV and LLC3... SFT Passed... now searching the minimum settings... :specool:
> EDIT4: CCX at 4250, Vcore 1237mV and LLC2... SFT Passed... with these setting seems fine y-cruncher.


Wonderful 
I found LLC2 to be just well enough for this board, but ultimately it's leaky silicon depended
I have another experiment for you 
Can you pass LinpackXtreme 1.1.2 with this dual CCD ryzen 
Now under per CCX OC, or will it fail again on AVX2 tests

It's more a research thing this time - as there is something buggy going around with AVX2 and dual CCD Zen2
Settings: 10gb , all-cores, 20 rounds , stresstest


----------



## thomasck

smeroni68 said:


> Hi thomasck, here the single core performance on CPU-Z, CB R15 and CB R20.
> 
> Regards


Thanks for that. Is pretty much same here with same clocks, multi is better but there's loss in single core when comparing with auto clock. If you looking for better thermals, that's the way, but with some single core performance sacrifice.


----------



## smeroni68

*3900X on XFR + AutoOC (undervolted -0.1v)*



thomasck said:


> Thanks for that. Is pretty much same here with same clocks, multi is better but there's loss in single core when comparing with auto clock. If you looking for better thermals, that's the way, but with some single core performance sacrifice.


Hi, I'm experimenting how it works with XFR and PBO settings.
Mainly due to the good chip I have, I set an Offset on voltage of -0.1v and PBO with scalar x10 and AutoOC to +200MHz.
With these settings (see the bios screens under here) the performance of the build is a bit lower on MultiCore (around 7400 points), but obviously better on SingleCore (516 points).
What I tested is that using scalar x10 and +200MHz, the build is able to run multicore at a stable 4.200-4.225GHz on all cores with a max power of 134W (that isn't bad, because without AutoOC it was around 4GHz on all core).

I also removed the undervolt to test, and the only difference was a max boost on one core at 4.575GHz with a bigger power draw... so not a deal.

Attached you will find some screens of bench and HWInfo (customized sensor layout for my needs) to summarize.


----------



## smeroni68

Veii said:


> Wonderful
> 
> I found LLC2 to be just well enough for this board, but ultimately it's leaky silicon depended
> 
> I have another experiment for you
> 
> Can you pass LinpackXtreme 1.1.2 with this dual CCD ryzen
> 
> Now under per CCX OC, or will it fail again on AVX2 tests
> 
> It's more a research thing this time - as there is something buggy going around with AVX2 and dual CCD Zen2
> 
> Settings: 10gb , all-cores, 20 rounds , stresstest


 @Veii

1) LinpackXtreme running on XFR settings... All core runs around 4300...
Test PASSED with XFR settings (first screen)

2) LinpackXtreme test with CCX OC @ 4250 Vcore @1.25 LLC3... PASSED (second screen)

3) LinpackXtreme test with CCX OC @ 4300 Vcore @1.28 LLC2... PASSED (third screen)

If you need other "test", let me know.


----------



## thomasck

smeroni68 said:


> Hi, I'm experimenting how it works with XFR and PBO settings.
> Mainly due to the good chip I have, I set an Offset on voltage of -0.1v and PBO with scalar x10 and AutoOC to +200MHz.
> With these settings (see the bios screens under here) the performance of the build is a bit lower on MultiCore (around 7400 points), but obviously better on SingleCore (516 points).
> What I tested is that using scalar x10 and +200MHz, the build is able to run multicore at a stable 4.200-4.225GHz on all cores with a max power of 134W (that isn't bad, because without AutoOC it was around 4GHz on all core).
> 
> I also removed the undervolt to test, and the only difference was a max boost on one core at 4.575GHz with a bigger power draw... so not a deal.
> 
> Attached you will find some screens of bench and HWInfo (customized sensor layout for my needs) to summarize.


Here are some numbers I've tested in the past. PBO XFR etc all always off, only playing with offset and vcore. The CCX tab was 4.45/4.35/4.2/4.2. In the end of the day, I've stuck with -0.1 offset, llc4, auto vcore, plus -50mv offset from CBS menu.


----------



## smeroni68

thomasck said:


> Here are some numbers I've tested in the past. PBO XFR etc all always off, only playing with offset and vcore. The CCX tab was 4.45/4.35/4.2/4.2. In the end of the day, I've stuck with -0.1 offset, llc4, auto vcore, plus -50mv offset from CBS menu.


Hi thomasck,
I see you also play alot and finally you found the right compromize for your use.

Thanks for sharing your trials. :thumb:


----------



## polkfan

Do anyone of you guys know what the new bios add's on this board 

https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1584524677&sw=

"first JZ special BIOS for Matisse"


----------



## Struzzin

polkfan said:


> Do anyone of you guys know what the new bios add's on this board
> 
> https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1584524677&sw=
> 
> "first JZ special BIOS for Matisse"


I just seen this also and wonder what it has different. 
I got it so maybe I will mess with it in the next couple days.


----------



## eXteR

polkfan said:


> Do anyone of you guys know what the new bios add's on this board
> 
> https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1584524677&sw=
> 
> "first JZ special BIOS for Matisse"


i'll try it, i'm having an issue since 6.20 on boot.

Sometimes fans keep spinning at startup. If i let it spinning, after about 2 minuts the computer reboots and clear cmos itself.

If i shutdown the computer and start it again, it boots fine as always.


----------



## 0razor1

Guys, I've been offline for a bit - can someone please post the latest BIOS with any known bugs around PBO and all? 
A 3600 user here.


----------



## iNeri

Hello guys.

I already test it and its pretty much the same bios.

I dont remember if VDDG and VDDP was present on the OC tweaker pague on 6.20 bios cause both are in 6.20a main page.


----------



## Struzzin

INeri is your system more snappy ?

I just got done setting up my BIOS and things are more snappy on my system.
If this is stable then it was worth it for me


----------



## iNeri

Struzzin said:


> INeri is your system more snappy ?
> 
> I just got done setting up my BIOS and things are more snappy on my system.
> If this is stable then it was worth it for me


I dont think so.

I believe its pretty much the same. I play FFXV and all good as before.


----------



## polkfan

Veil looking forward to your iOC guide and recommended LLC setting on this board guessing LLC2 or 3 even for stock with PBO Scalar? Also didn't you say X4 is the max on the scalar with AGESA 1.0.0.4b?


----------



## Veii

smeroni68 said:


> @Veii
> 
> 1) LinpackXtreme running on XFR settings... All core runs around 4300...
> Test PASSED with XFR settings (first screen)
> 
> 2) LinpackXtreme test with CCX OC @ 4250 Vcore @1.25 LLC3... PASSED (second screen)
> 
> 3) LinpackXtreme test with CCX OC @ 4300 Vcore @1.28 LLC2... PASSED (third screen)
> 
> If you need other "test", let me know.


Right now, no 
You could try to follow the last post in setting up ACPI CPPC core tracking and make yourself a table which core does boost higher and under what voltage (non AVX, AVX & AVX2)

I wish it would fail, because right now i'm more confused then i already was
It's exactly this anomaly i can't understand 
8/10 samples fail this Dual CCD AVX2 accelerated test, and except that we have two batches of ryzens
One which wasn't HW locked down for PCIe 4.0 on non X570 boards and one batch (two new but one category) whose are stamped - which got these migration patches, soo there was no way to enable 4.0 on X370/X470 boards

Of course this all has no direct confirmed source, but i know UF & UG batches exist, next to the non stamped ones
Normally i'd say, the fast voltage switching and load switching might mess something up
But you passed it flawlessly (how it should be)
Can you somehow find out when the zip package was made, or the exe compiled ?
Not that it got ninja-hotfixed last weeks ago - it should be 1.1.2 that sometimes fails sometimes not :thinking:

Soo right now i think either it's because of messed up VDDG IOD/CCD voltages on some bioses , or clearly a hardware issue on some ryzen batches :thinking:
Thank you as always for the result, even tho it lead to more questions than before 

It's very interesting that you hit nearly double the powerdraw from 75-140W TDP on just 0.2/0.3v & 50mhz difference 


polkfan said:


> Veil looking forward to your iOC guide and recommended LLC setting on this board guessing LLC2 or 3 even for stock with PBO Scalar? Also didn't you say X4 is the max on the scalar with AGESA 1.0.0.4b?


It's so far still on hold, i'd need some dual CCD to play around and start tracking per core voltages 
Hopefully part of the last post was helpful in how to isolate applications, soo you can see how FIT behaves on each CCX 
EDIT:


> Also didn't you say X4 is the max on the scalar with AGESA 1.0.0.4b


Over X5 was it that you saw negative scaling effects and core stretching 
Although PBO is still a broken mess on 1004B, i'd only enable it to check maximum allowed voltages
Boost numbers might be higher, but real world performance is worse
Unless we limit it the way you did, that makes sense - but else, nope 
Going per CCX makes only sense if you know your voltages, but you get different results each time load is forced on different CCX
Right now we can't deliver two different voltages from the CLDO line to each CCX, only one fixed VID voltage at once 

The harder part is finding out what voltage each CCX likes, then stay with the lowest CCX VID on the chain for an per CCX OC
Sadly that way, till we can just limit max boosting per core inside CCX - else it would degrade it if you push higher voltage over it's own limits


As i think it wasn't seen & i work in the meantime a lot with ram timings
This tiny usable tRFC calculator taken from it ~ might help people who finetune memory
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1A7G97QOL0dNMwJZa9SYEq2RElJ5T6Hcx9WdReTsnIWw/
tRFC (ns) was always hard to calculate, soo you can use this tiny tool as addition to Yuri's Calculator 
* in case too many users use it at the same time, just duplicate the sheet :thumb:


----------



## polkfan

Veil i don't know where you get your sources but you have been a MAJOR help i wish i had a duel CCD CPU for you to test out so you can get that guide complete. 

To bad we couldn't get a program to simply read the max VID or FIT table from Amd why they are keeping that secret i have NO idea.

Edit i notice that beyond x4 scalar i also don't get any more improvement with AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA i did but i actually think its at the same level anyways as it was. 

4325-4350mhz really not gonna get better then that in loads with 4T or less.

Well heck in a month or so i might just grab a 3900X anyways stuck inside plus i can sell this 3700X for 200$ easily the 3900X is only 430$ now.


----------



## polkfan

New chipset driver is out guys 


Side note i noticed a while ago that when you turn down EDC the voltage goes up and boost works better i really think Amd could do a LOT better with this.


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Veil i don't know where you get your sources but you have been a MAJOR help i wish i had a duel CCD CPU for you to test out so you can get that guide complete.
> Well heck in a month or so i might just grab a 3900X anyways stuck inside plus i can sell this 3700X for 200$ easily the 3900X is only 430$ now.


Thank you a lot 
Just collecting information across several sites. After all you have to stay up to date when you have no cpu to play with 


polkfan said:


> Side note i noticed a while ago that when you turn down EDC the voltage goes up and boost works better i really think Amd could do a LOT better with this.


They could do better, but honestly it's made by intention 
Current revision is more of a powersaving one, very similar to what zen 1 was (ignoring Milan's CCX dropping/renaming)
But we are still strongly and intentionally limited by FLCK to MLCK sync
Can only quote 1usmus's findings on his Threadripper, where on stock Inter-Core Bandwith was far higher then OCd


Spoiler














How it looks on ryzen, i can't say yet - barely anyone bothers to focus on SiSandra Results while memory-OCing
But alone that we can adjust individual max core speed with ryzen master (but not from the bios) & it doesn't let us push FCLK higher then MCLK by default
Or you get different procODT values from RyzenMaster than by the Bios + not to forget, many boards can't even push 28Ω procODT as an option

Quite a lot of stuff is still bugged and intentionally locked 
Sadly there is no AGESA awaiting us right now, and we stay with the PBO bugged 1004B so far
This is one of the reasons, i can't submit a good tutorial - in some scenarios the 3600X sample hit 1.38v as safe FIT voltage
While in others it barely pushed 1.306 for it
Voltage readouts are not reliable with 1004B, and PBO is acting strange on 1003ABBA - soo every result you get is lower than silicons potential limits


----------



## polkfan

Veil ran some LLC tests 

Setting 1.3V 
LLC 1
Vcore 1.312V (Intel Burn Test)
1.328V (Prime 95 small FFT)

LLC 2
Vcore 1.296V-1.312V(Intel Burn Test)
1.312V (Prime 95 small FFT)

LLC 3
Vcore 1.296V (Intel Burn Test)
1.296V (Prime 95 small FFT)

LLC 4
Vcore 1.28V (Intel Burn Test)
1.28V (Prime 95 small FFT)

LLC 5
Vcore 1.264V (Intel Burn Test)
1.264V (Prime 95 small FFT)
Used CPU-Z for voltage rating

So on my board and with this 3700X LLC setting of 3 is the best option


Found a way to test the scalar i notice on my CPU it only effects multi-core frequency between 2-12 Threads or so which is useful i guess for gamers(Edit will post soon already have Scalar 1X,5X,10X results).
Download Wprime run Ryzen Master and keep changing thread amounts between 2-3-4-5-6 in Wprime and checking boost frequency the scalar for sure increases the frequency but not by much i'll post results soon.


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Veil ran some LLC tests
> 
> Setting 1.3V
> LLC 1
> Vcore 1.312V (Intel Burn Test)
> 1.328V (Prime 95 small FFT)
> 
> LLC 2
> Vcore 1.296V-1.312V(Intel Burn Test)
> 1.312V (Prime 95 small FFT)
> 
> LLC 3
> Vcore 1.296V (Intel Burn Test)
> 1.296V (Prime 95 small FFT)
> 
> LLC 4
> Vcore 1.28V (Intel Burn Test)
> 1.28V (Prime 95 small FFT)
> 
> LLC 5
> Vcore 1.264V (Intel Burn Test)
> 1.264V (Prime 95 small FFT)
> Used CPU-Z for voltage rating
> 
> So on my board and with this 3700X LLC setting of 3 is the best option
> 
> 
> Found a way to test the scalar i notice on my CPU it only effects multi-core frequency between 1-6 Threads or so which is useful i guess for gamers
> Download Wprime run Ryzen Master and keep changing thread amounts between 2-3-4-5-6 in Wprime and checking boost frequency the scalar for sure increases the frequency but not by much i'll post results soon.


mm i see 
every board is calibrated different, by a tiny bit difference
Between 2 and 3 is nearly no difference, except that it can overshoot

Question would be now, can you pass every y-cruncher test and so similar AVX2 tests with LLC3 
Because unlike AVX, AVX2 has a fixed droop + LLC, while on AVX you can adjust droop only with LLC3
* AVX2 you can't, you have to deal with a fixed drop 
Unsure as always on P95 small FFT, what it uses, because it jumps between 4-5 different FFT sizes on different instruction sets
Intel Burn Test stresses well the IMC - but that linpack version i think is either AVX (with fixes) or flat SSE (without Intel MKL compiler fixes and so no AVX)
ultimately both will stress it well, but you aren't going to see AVX2 instruction sets to calibrate LLC well


----------



## smeroni68

Veii said:


> mm i see
> every board is calibrated different, by a tiny bit difference
> Between 2 and 3 is nearly no difference, except that it can overshoot
> 
> Question would be now, can you pass every y-cruncher test and so similar AVX2 tests with LLC3
> Because unlike AVX, AVX2 has a fixed droop + LLC, while on AVX you can adjust droop only with LLC3
> * AVX2 you can't, you have to deal with a fixed drop
> Unsure as always on P95 small FFT, what it uses, because it jumps between 4-5 different FFT sizes on different instruction sets
> Intel Burn Test stresses well the IMC - but that linpack version i think is either AVX (with fixes) or flat SSE (without Intel MKL compiler fixes and so no AVX)
> ultimately both will stress it well, but you aren't going to see AVX2 instruction sets to calibrate LLC well


Is what I saw also on my board/Cpu.
Anyway depending on the SW used to monitor, the voltage value readings are different on the same LLC setting. Now I use only HWInfo to have one reference.


----------



## smeroni68

Veii said:


> It's very interesting that you hit nearly double the powerdraw from 75-140W TDP on just 0.2/0.3v & 50mhz difference


I've seen now the screen, but I think it is not giving the right information. If you check on bottom of 140W screen, the monitoring time is 2h28min and the other two screens report 1h56min... so probably I forgot to reset the sensor monitoring before starting the test... sorry!!


----------



## polkfan

smeroni68 said:


> Is what I saw also on my board/Cpu.
> Anyway depending on the SW used to monitor, the voltage value readings are different on the same LLC setting. Now I use only HWInfo to have one reference.


I simply still use the good old CPU-Z i notice in hwmonitor that the vcore rating matches it. However the "CPU Core Voltage" is always different

I hate Vdroop that is above 1% as it can make a system unstable and i think it messes up the boosting behavior on these chips even more so with 2-6T work loads. 

1% at 1.47V would come at 1.455V 

LLC 5 is vdrooping by 2.84% so that would make 1.47V>1.428V


----------



## smeroni68

polkfan said:


> I simply still use the good old CPU-Z i notice in hwmonitor that the vcore rating matches it. However the "CPU Core Voltage" is always different
> 
> I hate Vdroop that is above 1% as it can make a system unstable and i think it messes up the boosting behavior on these chips even more so with 2-6T work loads.
> 
> 1% at 1.47V would come at 1.455V
> 
> LLC 5 is vdrooping by 2.84% so that would make 1.47V>1.428V


On the other side, if you need to check the v-drop, is better to have a monitoring sw that give you a history about the value (min/max).


----------



## polkfan

This was tested using Wprime and setting the thread setting, frequency monitored in Ryzen Master and all background apps where closed. This is running on W10 1909 and using the latest chipset driver from Amd(3-20-20). PBO Scalar testing a whopping 30-40mhz increase lol!

In a month or 2 i might be getting a 3900X to play with and sell this 3700X it was slightly abused but not by much i can't believe the used market for these why people are willing to pay 80%+ of the cost for a used part i have no idea but whatever haha personally i wouldn't pay over 250$ for a 3700X in today's world new with Zen 3 coming. This virus is having me go nuts with boredom but hey? Wish Navi 2 or geforce 3000 series would launch now instead of the end of the year.


----------



## Veii

Soo , 6.20A is an interesting bios
This is part 1 of the changes:








To my sources, JZ loves the performance with an offset
Auto values default to -0.625mV offset
Which makes the 3950X consume 200W boosting, and 180W AVX2 folding and pi-calculation

No Microcode, no EFI module updates, no new AMD CBS settings and no new AGESA
No new renoire modules in the bios
But a huge chunk of code changed
Investigating - need probably 1 more day to doublecheck everything
Could be PMU update, could be something else
I think it's PMU or SMU , by the location and chunk of code size 
~ will update 


Spoiler












focus on this location


Edit:
I would appreciate, if testers who stay on auto without PBO could doublecheck their applied SOC voltage under 3600 MT/s and higher
it lost 50mV defaulting to 1.028v instead of 1.087v (which are 50W savings on TDP)
- need information on how it scales now with MT/s
* consider to doublecheck vSOC and if you will have issues with FLCK >1800 without forcing SOC voltage by yourself


----------



## polkfan

"To my sources, JZ loves the performance with an offset
Auto values default to -0.625mV offset" What does that mean exactly? 

Veil please keep us posted man i was thinking about just skipping this bios but perhaps i should give her a try? 

Been getting back into my other hobby which is just as expensive but more annoying due to the subjective matter on the subject. lol(headphones).


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> "To my sources, JZ loves the performance with an offset
> Auto values default to -0.625mV offset" What does that mean exactly?
> 
> Veii please keep us posted man i was thinking about just skipping this bios but perhaps i should give her a try?
> 
> Been getting back into my other hobby which is just as expensive but more annoying due to the subjective matter on the subject. lol(headphones).


On the screenshot you can see that Auto = -625mV
Optimal values are loaded as auto values
Failsafe are loaded on cmos rest or just bios reset

It changed to Offset mode, with a fixed offset of -625mV (Auto = offset mode)
i haven't seen any PBO flags active and there are no AGESA changes whatsoever
Soo keep it on auto and test without PBO 
Also keep an eye on SOC voltage, it seems to be surprisingly low 
Surprising, but nothing new ~ considering how 2nd gen vSOC range looks like 

EDIT:
But there is more to this bios than just what we see here
Investigating, because JZ doesn't want to tell what's different :ninja:


----------



## polkfan

Veil i tested it on auto everything but my timings and such and SOC still wants to go to a crazy 1.2V! 

VDDP+VDDG voltage is the same 1.1V setting for each too on auto.


However it is actually hitting 4.4Ghz more often and this is no placebo i watch this stuff far to much to be considered sane lol


Yes for sure it is hitting 4.4ghz even during the boosttester software which is nuts its hitting it so much i'm wondering if perhaps if i turn on AutoOC if it would hit 4425mhz again? 

This is NOT The same 6.2 Bios for sure its NOT something in here is tweaked. 

I checked Vcore and its still at 1.472V as max but VID seems to be hitting 1.5V more now but it still kind of looks the same? 

Not sure what magic Asrock or Jz did but something is for sure better everyone give it a try!!

I shut my PC off 3 times and i still get better boost speeds including resetting my bios this is for sure not a fluke 

Not just clock stretching either!

I'm not getting off this bios and i'll be saving the file for the future for my 3900X just in case JZ takes it off their site or something.

Edit bingo 4425mhz again best bios since AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA

Memory latency also dropped 0.8ns or so. 62.6ns now instead of 63.5


----------



## hadonbg

Is it ok to be used on x470 Taichi?


----------



## polkfan

hadonbg said:


> Is it ok to be used on x470 Taichi?


Veil for sure would know that please don't try it until he says its ok

2T boost is slightly better as well but mainly the gains are in ST turbo and it seems like all 8 cores stick to 4325mhz on basically any lighter load, it's 5am here and stuck inside so i'll check tomorrow for games.


----------



## newmansan

So if I'm still rocking a 1800X what bios should I install? Still on 5.50. Just 5.60? Is it worth upgrading beyond that?


----------



## iNeri

polkfan said:


> Veil i tested it on auto everything but my timings and such and SOC still wants to go to a crazy 1.2V!
> 
> VDDP+VDDG voltage is the same 1.1V setting for each too on auto.
> 
> 
> However it is actually hitting 4.4Ghz more often and this is no placebo i watch this stuff far to much to be considered sane lol
> 
> 
> Yes for sure it is hitting 4.4ghz even during the boosttester software which is nuts its hitting it so much i'm wondering if perhaps if i turn on AutoOC if it would hit 4425mhz again?
> 
> This is NOT The same 6.2 Bios for sure its NOT something in here is tweaked.
> 
> I checked Vcore and its still at 1.472V as max but VID seems to be hitting 1.5V more now but it still kind of looks the same?
> 
> Not sure what magic Asrock or Jz did but something is for sure better everyone give it a try!!
> 
> I shut my PC off 3 times and i still get better boost speeds including resetting my bios this is for sure not a fluke
> 
> Not just clock stretching either!
> 
> I'm not getting off this bios and i'll be saving the file for the future for my 3900X just in case JZ takes it off their site or something.
> 
> Edit bingo 4425mhz again best bios since AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA
> 
> Memory latency also dropped 0.8ns or so. 62.6ns now instead of 63.5


Same here, VSOC on auto go to 1.2v!!

1.48v for CPU on auto


----------



## The Sandman

newmansan said:


> So if I'm still rocking a 1800X what bios should I install? Still on 5.50. Just 5.60? Is it worth upgrading beyond that?


 


If it's of any help I run a 2700x (Gen+) and with my testing on a C6H in rig sig I've settled very happily for AGESA 1.0.0.6. 

I have played with all the newer versions after that and came back to good ole reliable. 

After this is the where they (AMD) started adding features for the new gen2 CPUs. Buggy this, broken that (might not be this way for Asrock) but if I had to guess things aren't much different.


----------



## Veii

First of all, thank you @iNeri & @polkfan for the reports
Speaking of, who is this Veil 

Does anyone of you have a SPI flasher, or has an old flashtool backup for warranty recovery ?
We have some very significant changes on this new Bios
(1600 lines of code 100 modules i need to back&forth check ~ takes time, sorry)

But yes, we have very significant changes on 6.20*A* (full change-log in work)


Spoiler














To list a few:
- L1/2 cache mitigation patches
- AMD SMU firmware updates & new lockdowns
- s̶o̶m̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶u̶c̶h̶e̶s̶ ̶o̶n̶ ̶P̶M̶U̶ (EDIT: non changes, it's not under PMU)
- changed per CCX communication
- updated firmwares (CPM power management & FIT module, SOC range, smbus, AMD PSP recovery and access focusing on PCIe 4.0, NBIO GFX prediction and IOMMU update)
- chipset updates cover (Tiashan,Sandstone,Promontory,Huashan)
- updated firmware mosfets & vrm, also LLC behavior for: UP1674,IR3520
- updated SOC & Fabric communication for Mattise,Summit Ridge & Raven ridge
- updated PHY Memory Training algorithms (part of PMU but not everything)
apparently also AGESA touches without version update but covering nearly the whole package
this appears to me like pre-1005
sadly nothing Renoir related yet  / although there is some new no-name module (exploring) :typer:

No wonder why JZ didn't want to spoil anything about this "gift" 

I wish you wouldn't have updated tho, at least not everyone, 
because AMD PSP updates are one way and integrated in the cpu only crosstalking with SMU
Meaning, once transmitted and sectors updated - our PSPTool might not work and SMU adress changes
* in the works of exporting anything, although as it's HMAC/SHA1 encrypted and likely security key changed ~ i'm not sure if we can transplant that over without updating PSP Firmware
** PSP Firmware access is crucial to even consider having any chance of getting access to the chips and removing PCIe 4.0 lockdowns (which need not only a firmware change, but also a bios change + leaked secret key)
Long story short, on one hand we have ROWHammer and L2 Bug fixes and new great fixes, but this might forever lockdown any potential chance of getting PCIe 4.0 to work

To everyone who hasn't updated:
Please doublecheck 4 things:
- visit https://github.com/irusanov/SMUDebugTool/ and help @infraredbg a bit by submitting SMU reports before this big update and after with corresponding new SMU Version
- make a full SiSoftware Sandra Multi-Core efficiency report (detailed) and export it, we need to check cross-CCX latency and communication speed <- this goes for before and after update
- Doublecheck your procODT range and list your selectable values (do we have 28Ω, do we have whole value 30Ω...)
- at last, if SiSandra reports behave how i think they would, try if you can pass 1930-1960FLCK in async mode on default auto mode
* while exporting SiSandra results, please consider to make no XMP 1200FLCK/1200MCLK/1200UCLK (all auto) tests and compare with your current running 1800/1900MLCK results (Detailed result, just untick online results)

@gupsterg you are experienced here,
what would be the most usable way of exporting the brand new SMU(PMU i know)
Issue is, they are encrypted - but communication should still work with 1004B PSP firmware without breaking CRC
Should i directly export PEI & DXE modules, or the old way of only HEX ?
Need to lookup your old tutorials and crosscompare, if sectors are similar
I can see we got AMI Update & Rom Layout update, stuff has shuffled around


----------



## Veii

newmansan said:


> So if I'm still rocking a 1800X what bios should I install? Still on 5.50. Just 5.60? Is it worth upgrading beyond that?


We have a bit of issues with last bioses till 5.80, a lot of them where fully broken
The only functional bios that i found to be bugfree, was X470 3.60 modded
All bioses including 5.80 have throttle issues because tCTL & tDIE tracking is messed up
usually 0.0.7.2 with PMU update (memory controller) was the "best bios" for ryzen 1st gen
But 1003ABBA does work well and has this PMU Firware already, just <1003ABB has bugs - far to many of them including RGB controller issues

Without much work 5.80 is your best bet, even 5.10 is bugged (which is a bridge bios)
Wouldn't use 6.20 on first gen (6.20A likely yes, but wait a bit on that one)
Else if you are brave enough, best results you get on X370 to X470 Mod bios for first two ryzen gens - done with flashtool
Only bug that exists is RGB change from the Bios, rest works very well


hadonbg said:


> Is it ok to be used on x470 Taichi?


Do you have a SPI flasher just in case?
To use X370 on X470 you optimally need to extend the rom to twice it's size
Adding another 16777216 b or 1000000h of FF 
Take as example X470v3.60 The Stilt release as example:
https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag6oE4SOsCmDhhEta6YIy70AhNAi from this thread
Usually you don't have to, bioses are still 16mb but X470 Taichi has a 32mb chip
To make flashing without issues and keep up official update path, better extend the size of the rom you are going to SPI flash with Flashtool (thread mentioned above, check #5)

Asking for a HW SPI flasher, because i would ask for someone to act as testing rabbit
ASRocks security check capsule should be broken now, i know it's location
Would love to test if it will accept modified Capsuled ROMs now, after it's gone
99% sure it will work, 1% unsure if it won't break signature afterwards ~ soo HW Flasher is recommended to check before SPI flashing

Else you can do the old methods, just increase size soo you retain the update path
If you want to keep warranty up, you need to first flashtool export your original bios
And transfer over the ethernet mac adress and serial number with a 3rd party tool before you use flashtool to clean SPI flash
Just again, wait a bit before you do that as this Bios is very experimental
And you will need to play with ASRock polychrome 
You can go that path , but just wait at least one more day
~ can provide you later this extended rom package, and try if you have a HWFlasher to break ASRocks security capsule permanently
Just give me a bit of time, too many things at once to finish
* it might make more sense to transplant this changes into 3.92 from JZ page instead of update PSP Firmware (is in the chip not in bios) with this bios


----------



## polkfan

Someone will have to take this bios out of my cold dead hands before i give it up lol. 

This is crazy good work and i hope everyone gets AGESA 1.0.0.5 i knew something major changed lower latency on memory and higher ST turbo that constantly hits its rated turbo or exceeds it and i have a average chip here i need 1.26V or so for 4.1Ghz to be stable. Also most of my other cores are up 25mhz or so too and i checked like 5 times and its effective clock as well 

I don't even need the custom powerplan anymore i just use balanced and it works perfectly on 1909.

Edit haha been calling you Veil i have no idea why sorry Veii!


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Someone will have to take this bios out of my cold dead hands before i give it up lol.
> 
> This is crazy good work and i hope everyone gets AGESA 1.0.0.5 i knew something major changed lower latency on memory and higher ST turbo that constantly hits its rated turbo or exceeds it and i have a average chip here i need 1.26V or so for 4.1Ghz to be stable. Also most of my other cores are up 25mhz or so too and i checked like 5 times and its effective clock as well
> 
> I don't even need the custom powerplan anymore i just use balanced and it works perfectly on 1909.
> 
> Edit haha been calling you Veil i have no idea why sorry Veii!


I don't mind, thought you where mocking me for fun ^^#
Although i wouldn't give up CPPC powerplans - windows theirs is still worse than 1usmus his or ones from computerbase/hardwareluxx 

After you've updated, it would be fine if you could focus on the reports (when you have the time)
And check if our FCLK is finally unlocked or not
I have a suspicion that our old recommended voltage&resistance values are invalid now with this bios
We would need to know how Inner-CCX Latency looks like
Memory delay won't change by frequency, only L3 delay and bandwidth will be affected by frequency 

If i remember correctly, we should have your old SiSandra report somewhere flying around
Just unsure if it was a full report or only shows complete inter-core latency without the ones in between cores
But yes, assist a bit with SMU readout submission, and maybe we can see if there is a version update or not
Haven't decompiled that part yet to check all changes ~ still wip

It is for sure interesting if you have procODT 28ohm as option or 30ohm
1.2v SOC is too high, but it scales up because VDDG is high on default
Could you try to find out what procODT runs right now ?
Issue is , installing ryzen master still will disable CPPC - that hasn't changed 
Soo afterwards, you'll need to disable and enable it from the bios to effectively "enable" it back again, after RM is wiped


----------



## polkfan

Sure i'll run all those tests or most that i can. and edit this with the results! Edit running the 1usmus ryzen plan why not i guess haha don't have too. 


Anyways i noticed just doing normal tasks in the PC is smoother as it is WAY more aggressive with the ST turbo now to check games and see if its better before it was setting at 4325mhz and dropping to 3600mhz in even the sims 3 a dual threaded game and it had rare spikes to 4350-4375. 

Then i'll play some fallout 4 and see or GTA5 which seems to eat 6 threads or so. Edit Sims 3 i get 4325-4375mhz jumps more often and with GTA5 i get 4225-4325mhz with no drops basically the same as AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA!


----------



## polkfan

This is default Sisoftware results and RM also this is default meaning bios set to default and not a single thing changed but the boot order

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ypeUiXfOZdt96zdDQlVZjME70SRCyxwNwIBtbok3NSQ/edit?usp=sharing

FCLK easily unlocked from memory all i did was change it to 1900mhz and boom memory still default, note how the VDDG or VDDP voltage stays the same ?


Here is the Sisoftware results for memory at default with FCLK at 1900mhz

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XIldbSN5uVFnLPTgmt5eCWWOeBS9jhmda8-p-5nRKps/edit?usp=sharing


Check out that reduction in latency from moving to default FCLK to 1900mhz 100ns to 75ns! Cores within the CCX aren't effected by it at all! For sure we all can't wait for Zen 3!!!

For fun why not include memory at 3800mhz and the fabric at default notice how VDDP+VDDG+SOC jumps WAY up after i set it this way even with the FCLK at default!
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cRwUAeLvAMLzmhxnlfM6uNbpQ2Xee8y3FuiSJBeqvPc/edit?usp=sharing

This is interesting to me there is more gains here from moving from 1900FCLK then moving from 2133-3800mhz memory in terms of intercore latency. Also i tested if 1933mhz worked on FCLK and nope a no go i tested this since when i first got my CPU anything over 1800mhz didn't work and didn't even boot.

Also to let others know your OC profiles work perfectly so you don't have to manually do the timings or anything i even manually checked the CBS settings and they stayed the same too with the update!


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> This is default Sisoftware results and RM also this is default meaning bios set to default and not a single thing changed but the boot order
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ypeUiXfOZdt96zdDQlVZjME70SRCyxwNwIBtbok3NSQ/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> FCLK easily unlocked from memory all i did was change it to 1900mhz and boom memory still default, note how the VDDG or VDDP voltage stays the same ?
> 
> Here is the Sisoftware results for memory at default with FCLK at 1900mhz
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing
> 
> Check out that reduction in latency from moving to default FCLK to 1900mhz 100ns to 75ns! Cores within the CCX aren't effected by it at all! For sure we all can't wait for Zen 3!!!
> 
> For fun why not include memory at 3800mhz and the fabric at default notice how VDDP+VDDG+SOC jumps WAY up after i set it this way even with the FCLK at default!
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing


Wonderful, thank you for this one :clock:
1.025v vSOC seems to be used for anything under <2800MT/s
ProcODT prediction is still a mess, no difference there - good to know :thumb:
Let's see what the bios allows you to select

Also yes, the differences are huge
consistent 72ns across each CCX and consistent 27ns access time between each core inside CCX
I wait for one more SiSandra report from you with your 1900:1900 MCLK-FLCK setup on auto voltages*
^ EDIT:*
Nevermind 
"Artificial Limits" still exist where default MCLK behave better, 
let's call it a _bug_ - because 1900 FCLK behaves significantly better, 30% better and consistent across core to between the furthest CCX (this should have a very strong effect on any game, pushing 0.1% and 1% FPS)
At least that part is "fixed" finally
Hmm, i wonder if something internally throttles down because it predicts far to high voltage :thinking:
~ and like we know, high voltage is bad on high frequency, high voltage alone makes no issues

Also remember this post 


Veii said:


> Starting Preset:
> 
> ProcODT 28-36.9Ω SR / 36.9-53.3Ω DR
> CAD_BUS 24-20-20-24 / CadBusClkDrvStrengh (first value) can be pushed to 30-60Ω - DR 60-120Ω
> CLD0_VDDP 900mV
> CLD0_VDDG 950mV
> VDDG CCD 950mV
> VDDG IOD 950mV


Seems to align perfectly, prediction is still a bit messed up
You can run 28ohm with this low VDDG voltage on 1867FLCK without issues, like Yuri showcased on sTR4
I wonder what causes this spikes :thinking:
> Can you try to ignore voltages, let it be predicted and just use your RTT, CAD_BUS values ?
Starting with 34.4ohm going down to 28ohm procODT 
Two results should happen, 
- either no post because VDDG is too high predicted
- Bios is finally inteligent enough and drops VDDG to 950mV, while VDDP has to stay at 900mV
* vSOC will adopt to VDDG and VDDP predefined ranges / too high procODT limits maxOC on this old IMC

At the end, might you attach a visual (detailed) picture please with the 3 results selected - the graph
deselect online results just yours between this 3 tests ~ and writing down what color is which result (one pic) 
i think our artificial limiter is gone, because it consistently scales up, need to see a full report on 1:1 mode only to doublecheck if 27ns change away or that's fixed for now by design (BLCK should push that lower)

Very interesting to note is
Bios is intelligent enough to disable Spread Spectrum on 1900 FCLK
and as we can see VDDG is not needed for higher FCLK, nor is VDDP pushing needed till 1900FCLK
only messes up signal integrity pushing too much voltage here
~ very helpful results for 3rd gen users, thank you ! :thumb:


----------



## polkfan

1900FCLK+3800mhz memory 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1P2pg9vZQLs5GwR4ibgbLrPb_09Hf3bTEMdvNu4qbw3U/edit?usp=sharing

For sure they did some kind of magic here as my intercore latency is down 2-3ns and communication within the same CCX is always 27ns now before it would jump to 28-29 at times. 

Also again i think this is why latency on memory is slightly down too.


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> 1900FCLK+3800mhz memory
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1P2pg9vZQLs5GwR4ibgbLrPb_09Hf3bTEMdvNu4qbw3U/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> For sure they did some kind of magic here as my intercore latency is down 2-3ns and communication within the same CCX is always 27ns now before it would jump to 28-29 at times.
> 
> Also again i think this is why latency on memory is slightly down too.


46.9ns Inter-Core latency, 66ns Inter-CCX latency, 27.5ns Inner-CCX Latency O _ O 
This result might be the best that exists so far :applaud:
Let's later push memory a bit so you actually get global #1 ~ if you aren't already  

Under what procODT was this ?
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1P2pg9vZQLs5GwR4ibgbLrPb_09Hf3bTEMdvNu4qbw3U/edit
compared to:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cRwUAeLvAMLzmhxnlfM6uNbpQ2Xee8y3FuiSJBeqvPc/edit
It rly looks like one of the limits is gone :thinking:
Was this 1900MCLK without fabric 1:1 ?
Or did it actually throttle down because of high voltage, resulting in Bad Inter-CCX Latency


----------



## polkfan

OMG HAHA these are the default timings and settings for 3800mhz for the LOVE OF JESUS people please never ever keep it at these settings i gurentee these are worse then stock 2133/15 cas timings lets do the math here

3800/28=135.7
2133/15=142.2

Oh and it turns on geardownmode haha *** so its way worse then 2133mhz/15

Also as one can tell auto settings for all the memory and timings and training everything default. Now i'll bump that down to 3600 and 3200 and see

Just for laughs i'll re-run Sisoftware and also test memory latency at my optimized settings the test in ryzen calc completes in 107 seconds.

Link for the Sisoftware results for the horrid default 3800/1900FCLK

https://docs.google.com/document/d/12fnvc1X_mID_J_QIT1-WyeVXR9ei9Fe2G7jeMEp28gE/edit?usp=sharing

Ryzen calc results surprising not the worst latency results i seen on Zen 2 with some terrible memory setups

Also the intercore latency doesn't change at all with these horrible timings i was expecting something like 20-22-22-46 or something as the default. These are Samsung B-die kits too

As for the ProcODT Settings 28.2 is the lowest setting i can pick at 3800/1900 nothing lower is available as one can see it boots fine and still runs at 1.1V VDDP+VDDG and 1.2V SOC

3600/1800
3200/1600

auto settings down below it keeps the same voltage as the 3800/1900 settings for VDDP+VDDG but 3200 drops the SOC down to 1.1V


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> OMG HAHA these are the default timings and settings for 3800mhz for the LOVE OF JESUS people please never ever keep it at these settings i gurentee these are worse then stock 2133/15 cas timings lets do the math here
> 
> 3800/28=135.7
> 2133/15=142.2
> 
> Oh and it turns on geardownmode haha *** so its way worse then 2133mhz/15
> 
> Also as one can tell auto settings for all the memory and timings and training everything default. Now i'll bump that down to 3600 and 3200 and see
> 
> Just for laughs i'll re-run Sisoftware and also test memory latency at my optimized settings the test in ryzen calc completes in 107 seconds.
> 
> Link for the Sisoftware results for the horrid default 3800/1900FCLK
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/12fnvc1X_mID_J_QIT1-WyeVXR9ei9Fe2G7jeMEp28gE/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I mean tRFC 666 takes a long time to complete :wheee:
This "defaults" did indeed load your procODT of 34.4Ω, at least it look to behave better than procODT of 60Ω

At the end we need to find out, why it doesn't let you use optimal low voltages, to give you a bit of OC headroom, but defaults to over 1v VDDP and VDDG


polkfan said:


> As for the ProcODT Settings 28.2 is the lowest setting i can pick at 3800/1900 nothing lower is available as one can see it boots fine and still runs at 1.1V VDDP+VDDG and 1.2V SOC
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Yea, that's great hopefully it's stable - but voltages are a bit too high
Maybe cross compare if anything changed between low procODT and your Record Settings

We need to get this voltages down , glad procODT 28ohm boots 
Even tho it's not flat 28ohm 
You don't have any option for 30ohm ?
Btw, Changing procODT through ryzen master including CAD_BUS, can indeed cause HW damage
There is a bug where it will run 120ohm procODT and 120ohm CAD_BUS Drive Strengh (first one)
Be cautious to anyone who reads this and want's to experiment with it :exclamati


----------



## polkfan

Ah i never once used RM to change anything but PBO settings sometimes i always just use it to check the settings as it seems to always report the correct settings.

I was at least impressed that 3800/1900FCLK even booted with auto settings for sure a accomplishment on Asrock haha. I do believe i seen 30Ω. 


Quite a lot has been improved to say the least and to be honest even the latency on memory seems improved on crappier setups and good setups so that's a great thing for all. 

I kind of wish i had a 2000/1000 CPU to play around with and see if any improvements made it to them. EDC bug is still their and indeed with the FIT bug i can get 100mhz or so more MT speed but to be brutally honest ST turbo works almost as good as the FIT bug.

Have to be honest i wasn't expecting anything new for the Ryzen 3000 parts i really wasn't with Zen 3 coming so i'm guessing its to get ready for Zen 3 and like always the previous Zen family's get to see improvements too.


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> 3600/1800
> 3200/1600
> 
> auto settings down below it keeps the same voltage as the 3800/1900 settings for VDDP+VDDG but 3200 drops the SOC down to 1.1V
> 
> 
> Spoiler


mm, so it only behaves & predicts fine voltages, if memory is under 2800MT/s haha
Either your old memory training or CAD_BUS of flat 24-24-24-24 does mess it up, instead of 24-20-20-24 or 30/40-20-20-24
At the end , memory training result is worse with 24-24-24-24 set and still uses too high voltages for this low frequencies
Guess Thracks (Robert Hallock) & The Team still need to finetune a bit better the PMU 
Good reports :thumb:


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Ah i never once used RM to change anything but PBO settings sometimes i always just use it to check the settings as it seems to always report the correct settings.
> 
> I was at least impressed that 3800/1900FCLK even booted with auto settings for sure a accomplishment on Asrock haha. I do believe i seen 30Ω.
> 
> 
> Quite a lot has been improved to say the least and to be honest even the latency on memory seems improved on crappier setups and good setups so that's a great thing for all.
> 
> I kind of wish i had a 2000/1000 CPU to play around with and see if any improvements made it to them. EDC bug is still their and indeed with the FIT bug i can get 100mhz or so more MT speed but to be brutally honest ST turbo works almost as good as the FIT bug.
> 
> Have to be honest i wasn't expecting anything new for the Ryzen 3000 parts i really wasn't with Zen 3 coming so i'm guessing its to get ready for Zen 3 and like always the previous Zen family's get to see improvements too.


Yea 1st gen was fun, usually i would say - a finetuned 2700X performs exceptionally well 
While we had this limits up
Now what most of it is gone, and the difference between coupled and decoupled mode is only 12ns inter-CCX
We should be able to move up and up without having much penalty

I was expecting AMD to play their hidden card if Intel would launch something dangerous , as there where 30GB/s InterCore bandwith lost for nothing
Which relates to a huge bump in IPC 
I struggled a lot to get 4-5GB/s out of the 1700X, only worked if everything was running perfectly
But alone that lead 50-60cb in R15 and some nice boost after lowering L3 Latency with performance Boost and Performance Bias settings
(applying the same inter-core latency fixes that 2nd gen was shipping with)
It was fun, wish i could play a bit more with it - it had a bit of headroom left 
CL12 3467MT/s would've been fun, the 14-12-14-12 where stable, but still a bit offsync according to SiSandra
Well, whatever - i had a lot of fun with it 
You where forced to keep signal integrity clean, else you could forget anything over 3200MT/s 

At least since 2nd gen , stuff didn't change that much , rules still apply
I strongly think, that we should be able to to reach that 2000FLCK wall after all artificial limits are gone
Question would be, how clean does it need to be :thinking:

Down from 34.4 to 28ohm is already a big step in the right direction
Let's play a bit with voltages
950mV VDDG, 900 VDDP does work well for 8x3733MT/s dual-quad channel according to Yuri
According to IMC design, it should feel very well under 1.05v vSOC 
Yes, let's continue to play on that part - we already are making wondeful progress
Hitting 1950 stable FCLK is the next step now 

Actually you do pass Y-Cruncher first 3 tests with 1:1 1900 ?
These ones:


Spoiler














LinX is still too unreliable, but at least Y-Cruncher is consistent so far


----------



## polkfan

I can pass Y-Cruncher in 20 passes the thing is i wonder if it will in a month or so when my 3900X comes in? From what i have been reading 1900FCLK is much harder to come by with dual CCD's for some reason.


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> I can pass Y-Cruncher in 20 passes the thing is i wonder if it will in a month or so when my 3900X comes in? From what i have been reading 1900FCLK is much harder to come by with dual CCD's for some reason.


Yes i mean right now, with 28ohm and the new Inter-CCX & Infinity fabric changes
With your great settings - the first 3 tests, one round is enough to show "HW error"

I don't think it's thaat hard
I mean if we look at how many CCDs Threadripper has 
VDDG nor VDDP is an issue - can say bios, user error and procODT user error 
Shouldn't be that hard - IMO 3467 on 1st gen was called to be "hard" 
It's not hard, 3600 *is *hard 
Just needs low procODT and low voltages ~ no one cares still about SiSandra and thinks Signal Integrity is an issue
People push CCX over the limits and wonder why there is no room left for FCLK OC :ninja:
The IMC still hasn't moved away from the SoC - it still depends on chiplets OC and signal integrity will suffer from that  

2nd gen can hit 1900FCLK without thaat much struggle, and here it should be even a better scenario for it with far less procODT required
People should struggle with 1920-1950, not 1900


----------



## thomasck

I've tried 6.20A for a short while, and I've noticed is;
Cannot use same timings as 6.20, no boot at all, so I came back to 6.20 as I needed de pc,
VDDP stock is 0.928. and does not change when fclk 1:1 is over or equal to 3600. However master ryzen reports accordingly to bios when changed, hwinfo keeps showing 0.928
Both vddg are shown correctly.
soc is correctly shown in hwinfo accordingly to bios, and ryzen master always show 1.2V. 
cpu all auto pbo/xfr off gives 1.36v to the 3900x while running linpackx or cinebench. and boosts fine, at least numerically, then I applied my normal offset (so 1.28+- on load), I get same scores but no boosts. score will be better if you can sustain less 70C. Whatever.


----------



## Veii

thomasck said:


> I've tried 6.20A for a short while, and I've noticed is;
> Cannot use same timings as 6.20, no boot at all, so I came back to 6.20 as I needed de pc,
> VDDP stock is 0.928. and does not change when fclk 1:1 is over or equal to 3600. However master ryzen reports accordingly to bios when changed, hwinfo keeps showing 0.928
> Both vddg are shown correctly.
> soc is correctly shown in hwinfo accordingly to bios, and ryzen master always show 1.2V.
> cpu all auto pbo/xfr off gives 1.36v to the 3900x while running linpackx or cinebench. and boosts fine, at least numerically, then I applied my normal offset (so 1.28+- on load), I get same scores but no boosts. score will be better if you can sustain less 70C. Whatever.


Thank you for confirmation too
What where your old memory settings ?
What do you mean by "same scores no boosts" - no boost in score or ?
Which offset did you apply ?
By applying personal offset, you wipe the pre'applied auto offset making only SMU and PMU difference speak for themself
PMU does speak for themself, because you see a difference with your memory settings 
SMU, hmm it's hard to say - boosting behavior will change if you aren't clock stretching or overvolting from the start
PSP firmware stays updated, even if you downgrade (because it's inside the chip)
~ tho speaking of downgrade, did it allow you just to downgrade by itself or did you use flashtool

An updated PSP firmware inside the ryzen, could make issues with low bios versions
It's at least good to hear that it still works will 6.20 after updating - although if PSPTool works anymore, unsure

@polkfan & people who update, please double-read this message 


Veii said:


> To everyone who hasn't updated:
> Please doublecheck 4 things:
> - visit https://github.com/irusanov/SMUDebugTool/ and help infraredbg a bit by submitting SMU reports before this big update and after with corresponding new SMU Version


It's important to get a readout before update, and after update
Also important for the future, to check if we got an SMU update (if the version changed) or it's still masked as the old one
Because it clearly was updated
If SMU got updated, throttle temp should've shifted too (IF they changed them)
Although you can override it from AMD CBS , it should potentially make a difference
* well not only that, but you'll contribute to the PSP tool and infrared's zenstates tool, which both go in the direction of more control on the ryzen (PB & PE, including PBO)=more performance, as also PCIe 4.0 unlock for X370/X470 after PSPTool is able to decrypt AMDs secret-key, which gives it full control to the chip's internal PSP firmware
(we did have control, but needed still the registers where how it crosstalks with SMU ~ which again is zenstate's project
*^* soo please support that)


----------



## polkfan

thomasck said:


> I've tried 6.20A for a short while, and I've noticed is;
> Cannot use same timings as 6.20, no boot at all, so I came back to 6.20 as I needed de pc,
> VDDP stock is 0.928. and does not change when fclk 1:1 is over or equal to 3600. However master ryzen reports accordingly to bios when changed, hwinfo keeps showing 0.928
> Both vddg are shown correctly.
> soc is correctly shown in hwinfo accordingly to bios, and ryzen master always show 1.2V.
> cpu all auto pbo/xfr off gives 1.36v to the 3900x while running linpackx or cinebench. and boosts fine, at least numerically, then I applied my normal offset (so 1.28+- on load), I get same scores but no boosts. score will be better if you can sustain less 70C. Whatever.


This is so weird how can it be different for other CPU's? Maybe Veii is right that the board saves profiles or training's or something even after a update?

I mean beleive me the OC profile worked perfectly for me and all my memory timings stuck that would drive me nuts to if i had to redo them haha.


----------



## thomasck

@Veii 

Memory settings are the one we did together, a time ago, I still using it,



Spoiler



1.465V, SOC 1.1125V
GDM OFF, POWER DOWN OFF, CR 2T
CL 15
RCDWR 14
RCDRD 15
RP 14
RAS 28
RC 40
RRDS 4
RRDL 5
FAW 16
WTRS 4
WTRL 12
WR 14
RDRD SCL 4
WRWR SCL 4
tRFC 280-208-128
CWL 15
RTP 7
RDWR 7
WRRD 4
WRWR SC 1
WRWR SD & DD 5, 5
RDRD SC 1
RDRD SD & DD 7, 7
CKE 1
GEAR DOWN OFF
CR2
PROCODT 34.3
RTTNOM OFFRTTWR OFF RTTPARK 5
0 0 0
24 20 20 24




What I mean by same scores is the following. If I leave cpu completely auto, pbo/xfr disableb in both menus, I get around 1.36V under load. CPU will boost to 4500~4575 frequently while browsing, youtube and stuff, and here and there will boost to 4600 too, but not that often. When benching I'll score around 7200 in cb20 and around 3190 in cb15, that's due to the cpu breaching 70C, and sustaining 70+> it throttles down the clock to around 4075~4100 and stays like that. 
When I apply a more aggressive offset (bios comes with offset enabled and on AUTO) of -0.1 straight, it gives me ~1.296V under load, I do score the same, or even more some times, cause the cpu won't breach 70C quickly, keeping around 4100-4200 for longer, hence higher scores sometimes (depends on how hot the loop already is). But I don't see any clocks reaching 4500mhz (only 4450ish) whatsoever while youtubing etc. So clock speed is down to maintain the cpu below 70C, which is not possible in my case, I already cooling it and the gpu with 3x360. Would I benefit from pushing forward the vcore hence the fit is "1.36"? No, I won't, thermals will not allow, unless I keep my window opened. I got close to 1.35V before testing this and thermal it's a wall. I'll yes, see more boosting but when under load it will breach 70C and clocks will be drastically reduced, and performance will same, or slightly worse comparing with -0.1 offset. 

And yes, it allowed to just downgrade using the tool in the bios, like always, no change about that. actually I've never used a flashing tool.


----------



## Veii

thomasck said:


> What I mean by same scores is the following. If I leave cpu completely auto, pbo/xfr disableb in both menus, I get around 1.36V under load. CPU will boost to 4500~4575 frequently while browsing, youtube and stuff, and here and there will boost to 4600 too, but not that often. When benching I'll score around 7200 in cb20 and around 3190 in cb15, that's due to the cpu breaching 70C, and sustaining 70+> it throttles down the clock to around 4075~4100 and stays like that.
> When I apply a more aggressive offset (bios comes with offset enabled and on AUTO) of -0.1 straight, it gives me ~1.296V under load, I do score the same, or even more some times, cause the cpu won't breach 70C quickly, keeping around 4100-4200 for longer, hence higher scores sometimes (depends on how hot the loop already is). But I don't see any clocks reaching 4500mhz (only 4450ish) whatsoever while youtubing etc. So clock speed is down to maintain the cpu below 70C, which is not possible in my case, I already cooling it and the gpu with 3x360. Would I benefit from pushing forward the vcore hence the fit is "1.36"? No, I won't, thermals will not allow, unless I keep my window opened. I got close to 1.35V before testing this and thermal it's a wall. I'll yes, see more boosting but when under load it will breach 70C and clocks will be drastically reduced, and performance will same, or slightly worse comparing with -0.1 offset.
> 
> And yes, it allowed to just downgrade using the tool in the bios, like always, no change about that. actually I've never used a flashing tool.


Oh yes i see
What you can do is get that high SOC away, with the new bios
Likely you do have clock stretching with such low offset - and the offset works together with the new updated FIT module Firmware
Defaulting to this offset is the optimal one, changing it will mess up the boosting table and cause clock stretching
Although "optimal offset" is different each big bios update and AGESA update
See this is pre-release AGESA update

Your resolve would be two things:
Get that voltage under control,
VDDP 900mV, VDDG 950mV, vSOC starting from 1.0 never lower also not lower with LLC
optimaly 75mV higher than VDDG where 50mV higher is the minimum
Required vSOC is 1.05v till 3600MT/s, 
or around 1.068-1.075 for 3800MT/s, 
3900MT/s or FCLK 1950 would be near 1.089v SOC or closer to 1.1v with LLC with VDDG of 1v resulting in minium vSOC of 1.050-1.075 (never lower than this range)

That is one way to gain 50W TDP, for example the 3950X does use now 180W under AVX2 and 210W under SSE/AVX with vSOC at 1.028v (50W for 50mV less)
Your next option is to follow polkfan's Reddit Guide in using PBO to limit current and gain better boosting
he made a reddit post and we discussed it i think near page 702-708, quite some time ago
The picture for orientation was SuperSmashBros-Brawl on an vulkan emulator, around that page +/-1 page

That might hurt multi-core range a bit, but will boost better for games
Also enabling/re-enabling CPPC from the bios with wiped Ryzen Master, does lower powerdraw because cores actually do sleep
(use 1usmus's powerplan for that)


----------



## polkfan

thomasck said:


> @Veii
> 
> Memory settings are the one we did together, a time ago, I still using it,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1.465V, SOC 1.1125V
> GDM OFF, POWER DOWN OFF, CR 2T
> CL 15
> RCDWR 14
> RCDRD 15
> RP 14
> RAS 28
> RC 40
> RRDS 4
> RRDL 5
> FAW 16
> WTRS 4
> WTRL 12
> WR 14
> RDRD SCL 4
> WRWR SCL 4
> tRFC 280-208-128
> CWL 15
> RTP 7
> RDWR 7
> WRRD 4
> WRWR SC 1
> WRWR SD & DD 5, 5
> RDRD SC 1
> RDRD SD & DD 7, 7
> CKE 1
> GEAR DOWN OFF
> CR2
> PROCODT 34.3
> RTTNOM OFFRTTWR OFF RTTPARK 5
> 0 0 0
> 24 20 20 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean by same scores is the following. If I leave cpu completely auto, pbo/xfr disableb in both menus, I get around 1.36V under load. CPU will boost to 4500~4575 frequently while browsing, youtube and stuff, and here and there will boost to 4600 too, but not that often. When benching I'll score around 7200 in cb20 and around 3190 in cb15, that's due to the cpu breaching 70C, and sustaining 70+> it throttles down the clock to around 4075~4100 and stays like that.
> When I apply a more aggressive offset (bios comes with offset enabled and on AUTO) of -0.1 straight, it gives me ~1.296V under load, I do score the same, or even more some times, cause the cpu won't breach 70C quickly, keeping around 4100-4200 for longer, hence higher scores sometimes (depends on how hot the loop already is). But I don't see any clocks reaching 4500mhz (only 4450ish) whatsoever while youtubing etc. So clock speed is down to maintain the cpu below 70C, which is not possible in my case, I already cooling it and the gpu with 3x360. Would I benefit from pushing forward the vcore hence the fit is "1.36"? No, I won't, thermals will not allow, unless I keep my window opened. I got close to 1.35V before testing this and thermal it's a wall. I'll yes, see more boosting but when under load it will breach 70C and clocks will be drastically reduced, and performance will same, or slightly worse comparing with -0.1 offset.
> 
> And yes, it allowed to just downgrade using the tool in the bios, like always, no change about that. actually I've never used a flashing tool.


Hey man just for kicks can you run this boosttester software for like 5min and close all your apps in the background except hwmonitor and see the max effective clock for each core and give me a pic i would really love to gather some results from 3900X+X370 Taichi owners also if its not to much trouble 62A would be nice as well as its better for ST turbo's. 



Also others if you want to buy a 3700X in a month or so PM if not i'll just keep mine around in the box for awhile like i did with my 2700X before i gave it away i'll give a nice deal! I see them going for like 270$ or so used and i find that crazy and for sure not worth it used or with Zen 3 coming. Getting some new toys to play with and could always use the extra $$$.


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Also others if you want to buy a 3700X in a month or so PM if not i'll just keep mine around in the box for awhile like i did with my 2700X before i gave it away i'll give a nice deal! I see them going for like 270$ or so used and i find that crazy and for sure not worth it used or with Zen 3 coming. Getting some new toys to play with and could always use the extra $$$.


I'm interested in an 8core APU, because of the need of a 2nd GPU to render
But might consider this, if i get the money together till then 
Where are you located ? ~ depends on the region and time (global shipping lockdown for still 6-9 weeks)

Would be a good replacement from the dead 1700X i have here as lapped looking at me, trophy


----------



## polkfan

Veii said:


> I'm interested in an 8core APU, because of the need of a 2nd GPU to render
> But might consider this, if i get the money together till then
> Where are you located ? ~ depends on the region and time (global shipping lockdown for still 6-9 weeks)
> 
> Would be a good replacement from the dead 1700X i have here as lapped looking at me, trophy


Michigan USA


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Michigan USA


That would make a shipping cost of 30$ and get 20% taxed here :ninja:
Good to know at least 
I hope someone can be happy with your good IMC chip :thumb:


----------



## polkfan

Veii said:


> That would make a shipping cost of 30$ and get 20% taxed here :ninja:
> Good to know at least
> I hope someone can be happy with your good IMC chip :thumb:


Man those taxes  

True i guess i can show a screenshot i would rather have someone who likes to get that 1900FCLK and is a enthusiast buy it for some reason that's why i gave my 2700X away to my friend at the time i never had time to play with it and ALWAYS ran it at stock except memory and i could easily do 3466mhz but with 14cas timings but GDM had to be on  same memory that i have now too. 

To be fair i didn't tweak it much i was having some personal issues and such now i have TONS of time haha


Edit wow just doing normal desktop stuff listening to music and what not and for sure now all my cores in VID reach 1.5V before it was around 1.488-1.494V. 1.488V vcore max and the VRM's are reporting 1.48V as max voltage to the CPU. Little higher then before(1.472V)

Hey Veii sorry about not adding you on the friends list i actually just now noticed it was going to update my sig with my new headphones and saw that.


----------



## thomasck

@Veii

I'm going to try 6.20A and will apply your suggestions. There's two VDDG, the value you meant is for both? Or the only one VDDG from XFR Enhancement? Also, SoC, is VDDCR from OC Tweaker, SOC Voltage (VID) from main OC Tweaker, or SOC Overclock VID from XFR Enhancement? Just to make things 100% clear before testing. I don't even know what the others SoC would do besides VDDCR_SoC.
One more thing, LLC on 6.20A is AUTO, keep like that while testing?

@polkfan I will run that mate, no problem, but on 6.20A. Let's see if I can boot it with old ram settings.

EDIT

Funny thing, 1st time I upgraded from 6.20 to 6.20A all profiles were gone. Now that I flashed 6.20A the profiles are there, strange.

PBO off in all menus, amd overclocking and from XFR
CPU full auto stock llc auto which is llc5, apparently
FCLK 1867
RAM stock MCLK 1200 1.35V
VDDP/VDDG set to 0.9 and 0.950 and VDDCR_SoC 1.075 in bios.

*Got into windows, HWiNFO reads,*
VDDP 0.928
VDDG NO SENSOR
VDDCR_SoC 1.088
SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) 1.075

*RM reads*
VDDRCR_SoC 1.2
VDDP 0.900
VDDG 0.950

*Benchs*
cb20 
vcore 1.328
CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) 1.287
max temp 75.6
score 7148

cb15
vcore 1.328
CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) 1.287
max temp 75.6
score 3179

Linpackx two runs
vcore 1.360
CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) 1.331/1.337
max temp 57.1 with a really fast peak of 83

Then, went back to bios, set ram 1687 and timings, no change in voltages, soc and got to windows.

*HWiNFO reads,*
VDDP 0.928
VDDG NO SENSOR
VDDCR_SoC 1.088
SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) 1.075

*RM reads*
VDDRCR_SoC 1.2
VDDP 1.09
VDDG 1.09

@polkfan this was on 6.20A with fclk 1687 pbo off, all rest as it came with the bios, auto llc (looks like is equal to 5) as it comes too.



Spoiler















EDIT 2

Back to bios, changed vddp and vggd in xfr menu to auto, and applied those settings to OC Tweaker, so, VDDP 0.9, VDDG 0.95 VDDG IOD AUTO 

*HWiNFO reads,*
VDDP 0.928
VDDG NO SENSOR
VDDCR_SoC 1.088
SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) 1.075

*RM reads*
VDDRCR_SoC 1.2
VDDP 0.8973
VDDG 0.9973

And least, but not least, as I said before, I'm getting worse performance running it stock like that, more heat, injecting more voltage in the CPU, what for? To see virtual nice numbers around 4550 in HWiNFO and that's all, performance/thermal numerically speaking, is worse, based on cb15/20 - gaming? I can't know, whatever I play there's no benchmark. The only difference in between this settings, and the one I use with a higher negative offset is I get better scores, better thermals, but I don't see any core going above 4450, which does not bother me. I'll keep cpu stock for now, like is set above, and soon will try another LLC and see how it will behave, and another offset, together and separately.


----------



## Veii

@thomasck let PBO on Auto, don't disable it as you still have board limits pre-applied
where you change SOC doesn't matter normally - it only matters when it comes to settings overwrite
Hierarchy would be AMD CBS>Main OC Tab>AMD Overclocking
Changing stuff in Main OC, does change in CBS - CBS changes have tho higher priority but are only applied after boot
Changing stuff in CBS, often doesn't show changes in main OC tab
Changing stuff in AMD Overclocking does overwrite main OC priority, but doesn't reset on CMOS reset 

If you know what to change, use AMD Overclocking with only specific items in CBS , not both
But if you're playing around, AMD CBS might be a better option, as also settings there are not saved inside profiles and are wiped after CMOS reset

What you might lack of, is enabling UnCore OC flag in AMD Overclocking
All depends where you changed SOC
SOC VID is what should be requested, which later does go through LLC anyways
Do use LLC2 for vSOC, CPU we actually don't know yet
1004B loved LLC2 or LLC3 
Your 1.2v vSOC are still there and requested - unable UnCore OC to disable this auto scaling
You can see auto scaling is on, because 1.1 VDDG and VDDP was requested, which means SOC had to be 1.2v

VDDP and VDDG are both CLDO_VDDP/VDDG
VDDG IOD & VDDG CCD are different
Dual CCD might need a bit more VDDG CCD like 25-50mV more, but it shouldn't be a concern right now
Important is fixing procODT and CAD_BUS values, else you mess everything else up
Keep vCore LLC so far on auto, we have updated VRM & mosfet behavior = updated LLC behaviour

Afterwards doublecheck if your set vSOC does still overshoot by 16-18mV
If yes, lower LLC from 2 to 3 down, but this modules are updated and configs changed

About realworld performance, we need SiSoftware Sandra Multi-Core Efficiency (detailed) reports, to see where the problem lies
Two things can and surely will happen
- There can be a 1:1 desync even when it is enforced as enabled 
(noticable in 100ns Inter-Core Latency from furthest core inside one CCX to the furthest core inside another CCD inside the last CCX)
- you can actually be voltage and resistance throttled by the FIT module, if your procODT defaults to 60ohm or CAD_BUS is messed up
Also because CAD_BUS has new values, your memory OC can be unstable, because PMU got an update
well fully everything got an update

If you are throttling at 75c already, it can be an SMU update
I haven't fully explored all the changes to this exact moment, too many things changed
But AMD CBS has i think under NBIO was it, a flag to specify new throttle temp
You can use 85c there
Only SOC VID in CBS goes as Hex value


----------



## thomasck

@Veii

let PBO on Auto, don't disable it as you still have board limits pre-applied
I set it off cause that's what you said to test, above.. anyhow, pbo ON (with or withou uncore oc enabled/disabled) has negative effect on clock, cause it's low vcore when enabled. around 3950 4ghz 1.21v under cb20.. 
where you change SOC doesn't matter normally - it only matters when it comes to settings overwrite
Hierarchy would be AMD CBS>Main OC Tab>AMD Overclocking
Changing stuff in Main OC, does change in CBS - CBS changes have tho higher priority but are only applied after boot
Changing stuff in CBS, often doesn't show changes in main OC tab
Changing stuff in AMD Overclocking does overwrite main OC priority, but doesn't reset on CMOS reset 
that's fine, SoC reading does not change no matter what I do. RM must have a glitch in reading that, as HWiNFO matches with whatever is set on bios

What you might lack of, is enabling UnCore OC flag in AMD Overclocking
All depends where you changed SOC
with uncore oc enabled it seems to boots a bit more, but when there's nothing in the background, FireFox is a boost killer as far as I can notice here
SOC VID is what should be requested, which later does go through LLC anyways
Do use LLC2 for vSOC, CPU we actually don't know yet
that also did not change any SoC reading, I expected to see a lower SoC when using LLC2 but stills the same
1004B loved LLC2 or LLC3 
Your 1.2v vSOC are still there and requested - unable UnCore OC to disable this auto scaling
it does not change, either on auto/enabled/disabled, that might be a RM misreading as HWiNFO reads it correctly 
You can see auto scaling is on, because 1.1 VDDG and VDDP was requested, which means SOC had to be 1.2v
auto scaling is caused by uncore oc? that was off all the time

VDDP and VDDG are both CLDO_VDDP/VDDG
VDDG IOD & VDDG CCD are different
Dual CCD might need a bit more VDDG CCD like 25-50mV more, but it shouldn't be a concern right now
don't think is a concern, stress test went all fine, gonna play something soon to confirm that
Important is fixing procODT and CAD_BUS values, else you mess everything else up
I'm using the same as before, dram calc values, and ram got over two hours of kahru mem test no problems
Keep vCore LLC so far on auto, we have updated VRM & mosfet behavior = updated LLC behaviour
Yeah, I'm keeping, even if I don't like this extra 5-6C

Afterwards doublecheck if your set vSOC does still overshoot by 16-18mV
If yes, lower LLC from 2 to 3 down, but this modules are updated and configs changed

gonna try that

About realworld performance, we need SiSoftware Sandra Multi-Core Efficiency (detailed) reports, to see where the problem lies
Two things can and surely will happen
- There can be a 1:1 desync even when it is enforced as enabled 
(noticable in 100ns Inter-Core Latency from furthest core inside one CCX to the furthest core inside another CCD inside the last CCX)
- you can actually be voltage and resistance throttled by the FIT module, if your procODT defaults to 60ohm or CAD_BUS is messed up
Also because CAD_BUS has new values, your memory OC can be unstable, because PMU got an update
well fully everything got an update

gonna check sissandra soon. new procodt and cadbus? where to get info about that? 

If you are throttling at 75c already, it can be an SMU update
I haven't fully explored all the changes to this exact moment, too many things changed
But AMD CBS has i think under NBIO was it, a flag to specify new throttle temp
You can use 85c there
the only place I saw a flat to change throttling temperature is under pbo>advanced, nowhere else. I've looked around and found nothing, only a TDP but that would be in watts, not celsius 
Only SOC VID in CBS goes as Hex value
I'll leave that alone


----------



## polkfan

What's funny is with the updated VRM i can now retest everything and compare since i did LLC1-5 settings on 62 haha


----------



## polkfan

I don't see 3900X throttling in MT with some off-set thomasck MT in the same on my setup but the effective clock is up and finally once again hitting turbo more then once every 3 days on one core lol not even lying it never hit turbo even on that boostester it was on random extremely light usage.


----------



## Veii

> What you might lack of, is enabling UnCore OC flag in AMD Overclocking
> All depends where you changed SOC
> 
> 
> 
> with uncore oc enabled it seems to boots a bit more, but when there's nothing in the background, FireFox is a boost killer as far as I can notice here
Click to expand...

UncoreOC is a flag to enable different voltages without forced bounding and auto scaling
Enabling it will allow you to change each voltage individually
Not having it enabled, means the cpu will do all by itself, and if you don't get the ranges right by yourself it will ignore it and use their
i wrote it couple of pages back while explaining how to track ACPI CPPC core rating in % , tracking good cores bad cores for voltage testing




> "You can see auto scaling is on, because 1.1 VDDG and VDDP was requested, which means SOC had to be 1.2v"
> 
> 
> 
> auto scaling is caused by uncore oc? that was off all the time
Click to expand...

Yes, not having uncoreOC mode, let's the board predict all the values
You get them wrong, it doesnt care ^^
But because you have your profiles and this strange bugs, polkfan doesn't have
I think you made a back and forth flashing bug



> "Important is fixing procODT and CAD_BUS values, else you mess everything else up"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the same as before, dram calc values, and ram got over two hours of kahru mem test no problems
Click to expand...

yea no , that doesn't work, RTT is kits exclusive, procODT and CAD_BUS ranges changed because memory training (PMU) got an update too
optimal procODT is now starting at 28ohm , with 30ohm as option, up to 34ohm for single ranked, or 48-60 ohm for dual ranked kits



> "About realworld performance, we need SiSoftware Sandra Multi-Core Efficiency (detailed) reports, to see where the problem lies
> Two things can and surely will happen
> - There can be a 1:1 desync even when it is enforced as enabled
> (noticable in 100ns Inter-Core Latency from furthest core inside one CCX to the furthest core inside another CCD inside the last CCX)
> - you can actually be voltage and resistance throttled by the FIT module, if your procODT defaults to 60ohm or CAD_BUS is messed up
> Also because CAD_BUS has new values, your memory OC can be unstable, because PMU got an update
> well fully everything got an update"
> 
> 
> 
> gonna check sissandra soon. new procodt and cadbus? where to get info about that?
Click to expand...

Only through me , or by reading a lot of 1usmus's findings
We are in a situation of a PreRelease AGESA update with literally everything changed
There is no guide, but threadripper was us always 1 step in-front, and now it begins to scale similar and behave similar inside CCX



> If you are throttling at 75c already, it can be an SMU update
> I haven't fully explored all the changes to this exact moment, too many things changed
> But AMD CBS has i think under NBIO was it, a flag to specify new throttle temp
> You can use 85c there
> 
> 
> 
> the only place I saw a flat to change throttling temperature is under pbo>advanced, nowhere else. I've looked around and found nothing, only a TDP but that would be in watts, not celsius
Click to expand...

Yea no it's a real throttle temp location, it has it's own menu in amd CBS, you need to look closer , still think it was in NBIO next to max TDP rating in AMD CBS -> NBIO, somewhere there was it & CBS didn't change

Just yes, we are working here with cutting edge stuff, that isn't out or shouldn't be known that it's out
JZ was quiet on any information on it - and AMIBCP only shows "oh he used an offset, that's it"
While crosschecking this bios with the latest ones
a huge chunk of code was updated, starting to actually decompile it revealed all the changes
Sorry, there is no guide for something that shouldn't be out yet 
But we already got to know how 1004B has to behave with resistance

I still need you guys to make reports with the SMU tool , so we check what's different 
and it will be easier to 100% confirm an SMU version change
Or also confirm that there is a big change but it's hidden under the same version number 
Anyways, SiSandra showed it clearly that fabric doesn't behave how it used to be and one limiter is gone 

@polkfan
Can you reopen SiSandra, without doing a test - and just mark down the one testing of auto values 1900/3800 with 100ns inter-CCX latency
and the same one after you fixed voltages and it behaves how it should
I think , because you likely didn't change your setup, you should be able to use a very old result pre-tested vs the current record holding one with 66ns inter-ccx latency and 43ns intercore latency
just so we get a graph comparison , not only a text comparison 
~ hmm i wonder if SiSandra on local score filter, allows us to import these exports as visual overview (detailed overview)


----------



## polkfan

I can't seem to figure out how to do that in SiSoftware i can just recall from memory that intercore latency is more consistent now and with each run too! Used to be more over the place like 27-29ns now its 27ns in the same CCX basically with each run and across CCX's its for sure again down 1-2ns and more consistent also even crappy memory setups should see some nice gains as even my worst setting was still better then some setups in terms of memory latency 77ns or so heck i seen that with default XMP setups with cheaper hynix kits. 

I did try too for some reason you can't even read the results from older setups i think i might be able to import the profiles though 


Must be dumb or something lol i can't even get the numbers to show up its like Sisoftware doesn't save all the results  Might be easier to just use excel or something lol 

Best i could do really 

Lowest result is default 3800/1900 timings 

Perhaps i will just make some nice google sheets or something and retest myself to make it a bit easier i will do Inter-Core Bandwidth and Inter-Core Latency comparisons. From what i noticed for these 2 tests FCLK+Memory speeds made WAY more of a difference then timings.


----------



## Veii

Ment graphs like this








Only the detailed Page, and filter to local results only


----------



## polkfan

Here is the SiSoftware comparisons for the run i also got 93.3GB when i locked the frequency to 4225mhz.


----------



## Veii

The last picture with different written out results is what i was looking for
Meanwhile both results look awkward :thinking:
seems like our Blue result is throttled, while our green result was just bad to begin with

Something between the CAD_BUS and proc combination is not fine
Or voltages somewhere are too high and throttled


----------



## polkfan

The tune settings are with the fast profile on 3800mhz in 1.7 dram calc. 

Issue with SiSoftware is even the slightest change in the background can have a big impact in the results i noticed. Also locking the frequency does keep it a bit more consistent.


----------



## brenopapito

@Veii

Can you make a mini guide with the latest findings on memory overclocking? I have a X470 Taichi with 3.92 bios and I can't reach stability @ 3733.


----------



## garych

what is up with the Special JZ UEFI?
any difference between 6.20, 6.20A, 6.20B?


----------



## iNeri

garych said:


> what is up with the Special JZ UEFI?
> any difference between 6.20, 6.20A, 6.20B?


https://www.overclock.net/forum/28381642-post7351.html


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> what is up with the Special JZ UEFI?
> any difference between 6.20, 6.20A, 6.20B?
> 
> 
> iNeri said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28381642-post7351.html
Click to expand...

Aand undressed :wubsmiley
6.20*B* Changelog:
Size is smaller, encryption changed
Modules that changed:


Spoiler



Zen 1, Zen+
*GUID*
9E21FD93-9C72-4C15-8C4B-E77F1DB2D792
*Base/Location*
006B00C0 -> 006B00D8
*Module Name:*
LzmaCustomDecompressGuid

Zen 2 Bios:
*GUID*
5C3DB34C-75BE-4641-B064-C6247ABE1FF6
*Location*
00AB1D30 -> 00AB1D48
*Module Name:*
LzmaCustomDecompressGuid

Added unused Space,
Location: 00ABB008 

Bottom of the Bios,
no location change:
*GUID*
67451698-1825-4AC5-999D-F350CC7D5D72
*Location*
00E843C8 -> 00E8BD38
*Module Name:*
CryptoPPI


Suggest not to update if you can flash 6.20A
Expected reason for re-release:
- Used public signature and rushed compile
- Disabling downgrade
- Updated Encryption to prevent PSPTool access

To my eyes no difference and no gains whatsoever, expect accidentally making an encryption error
Can't see how 6.20A would negatively affect any running system
Because important checksum files, align and are loaded - 6.20B got trimmed not "fixed"
Couple more Modules got taken out and placed back for signature update (no changes), but that's common update procedure

Re-Uploaded Erased Bios, till request from JZ or ASRock ~ why we "shouldn't" use it
Mirror Link


----------



## polkfan

HAHA i kept it too in google drive no way i will take it off, its superior to 62

Guessing by June they will have a new agesa

I mean it brought up every one of my cores by 25-50mhz in turbo and effective clock is up too almost above 4400mhz on my best cores. Memory latency and intercore latency is better too.


Zen 3 will be quite the upgrade i feel perhaps just as much as Zen 2 just over the latency only. I do think that latency in L3 cache to be up due to 8 cores having access to it instead of 4. 

Improvements in cache from Intel and Amd really changed so much in terms of what we need in bandwidth for memory back in the day no way would 16 cores perform so well with what? 3.7GB of bandwidth per core lol to put that in perspective that's only .5GB more then a single core on a Athlon XP system lol.


----------



## Veii

Technically it would be identical to 6.20A in relative performance
But because of the changes that where made between 6.20 and 6.20A(gesa)/(lternative) :wheee:
I have a suspension, that there is more to the encryption part than meets the normal user's eye 
(only update if you can confirm PSPTool is still is able to Keygen Crack PSP Encryption and generate Public Key)

Like 1003ABB Destiny 2 patch was pure nonsense, 
just to inject an update into PSP Firmware0 ~ permanently forcing 3rd gen plugged cpu to disable PCIe 4.0 on anything that is not X570 
Actually it started with 1003AB, ABA had SMU update for boosting table change to mask it and prepare

ABB was full lockdown then - till people reverse engineered PSP firmware and made PSPTool available 
^ to talk to the CPU PSP firmware for having more access and controlling other important throttle temps
also PSPTool was finally able to crack AMD's encyption, and generate a public key for decrypting modules 
(saying helo to SMU transplants for better boosting and similar)

Soo i'm very suspicious now on this ninja hotfix which is only focusing on encryption change
Even more when you wipe it away of your site and don't try to mask it so no one notices this tiny oopsi ^^#
At least they showed that CryptoPPI is one of the main modules to look for signing modules and breaking encryption :biggrinsm


----------



## fcchin

Hello eveyrone, need ram recommendations, what is your best cost/performance recommendations. To be matched with 3800x. Looking for 32Gb, 4x8G is welcomed because never tried before, the extra heatsink is desirable I think...... will fit 3800x and new ram into x370 Taichi. 

Am in Hong Kong availability not transparent, i.e. shop's website not listing available models and www.price.com.hk not updated enough. 

Thanks all in advance.


----------



## tappeddarkman

I was following this thread pretty closely until my taichi died. I rma'ed the board and have it back up and running. I also upgraded my cpu and updated the bios to 6.20, but the cpu fan ramping up and down is driving me nuts. What was the last bios that didnt have this issue? or does this 6.20A bios have the issue?
At the same time i rma'ed the taichi, i rma'ed the worst b-die on the planet but got stuck with some cjr.


----------



## polkfan

tappeddarkman said:


> I was following this thread pretty closely until my taichi died. I rma'ed the board and have it back up and running. I also upgraded my cpu and updated the bios to 6.20, but the cpu fan ramping up and down is driving me nuts. What was the last bios that didnt have this issue? or does this 6.20A bios have the issue?
> At the same time i rma'ed the taichi, i rma'ed the worst b-die on the planet but got stuck with some cjr.


I for sure don't have this issue and never did actually always updated to the newest bios too even the beta ones. Probably a super dumb question but did you set a fan profile also is the fan DC or PWM?


----------



## polkfan

fcchin said:


> Hello eveyrone, need ram recommendations, what is your best cost/performance recommendations. To be matched with 3800x. Looking for 32Gb, 4x8G is welcomed because never tried before, the extra heatsink is desirable I think...... will fit 3800x and new ram into x370 Taichi.
> 
> Am in Hong Kong availability not transparent, i.e. shop's website not listing available models and www.price.com.hk not updated enough.
> 
> Thanks all in advance.


Ryzen 3000 series isn't anywhere near the level of picky in terms of memory Hynix-Micron-B-die all work at 3600 with ease to be blunt at least with 2 dimm configs. 

4 i would get Micron E-die or B-die.


----------



## tappeddarkman

polkfan said:


> I for sure don't have this issue and never did actually always updated to the newest bios too even the beta ones. Probably a super dumb question but did you set a fan profile also is the fan DC or PWM?


I did set up a fan profile and the fans are pwm. I remember reading on here that the fan profiles are reading off another cpu sensor now. Even if i do something simple like open chrome it will ramp the fans up, and then a few seconds later they will ramp down. I could set the fan limits higher, but i dont think it will change much. I think its reading tdie instead of die temps, so the temps are almost erratic.


----------



## polkfan

tappeddarkman said:


> I did set up a fan profile and the fans are pwm. I remember reading on here that the fan profiles are reading off another cpu sensor now. Even if i do something simple like open chrome it will ramp the fans up, and then a few seconds later they will ramp down. I could set the fan limits higher, but i dont think it will change much. I think its reading tdie instead of die temps, so the temps are almost erratic.


That would drive me utterly insane i'm even thinking about getting a D15 to replace my H150i due to the high pitch sound the pump makes haha look at my signature one of the MAIN reasons why i bought this board was to have lots of Noctua fans in the machine lol. 


I love quiet parts and to think i gave EVGA money just so this "Quiet" PSU can crank its fan on with only a 90 watt load going into it every 20min its better to just leave the darn fan on then enable quiet mode. 

Corsair RM850 i had was FAR superior fan NEVER came on AT ALL even during 350 watt loads and in a worse case in terms of airflow NZXT H400!!! 


For sure something is extremely wrong i'm sorry for asking these dumb questions but the fans are 4pin right? What fans do you currently own?

Try this profile 

0-60C Fans at 40% and i mean set 30C to 40% then set 60C and make that 40% that should give the PC at least a consistent sound during normal usage i'm sure during gaming or something you probably care less least i do. 
70C 50%
80C 70%
95C 100%

That should do it even during boost my CPU only reaches 60-65C or so


----------



## Veii

@polkfan soo apparently this got changed in 6.20B :thinking:
It didn't show as modified at all - i wonder why
In this case i need to doublecheck everything more closely between 6.20 and 6.20A
as there is far more to it than even UEFITool shows ~ sigh, thought i was done on that topic ^^''








Do you want to play again our testing rabbit, then i'll modify 6.20A for you to try this new offset
Unless it is already written out for you in the Bios


----------



## polkfan

Veil i will for sure do that but probably tomorrow i stayed up all night yesterday lol trying to stay awake to 11PM or so tonight eastern time(6PM Now)


Hopefully they didn't hurt the improve ST boost or memory+Intercore latency improvements


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Veii i will for sure do that but probably tomorrow i stayed up all night yesterday lol trying to stay awake to 11PM or so tonight eastern time(6PM Now)
> 
> 
> Hopefully they didn't hurt the improve ST boost or memory+Intercore latency improvements


We have to see, 1250mV is a very big offset 
wonder it's it's a troll release at this point 
Anywho, if the number is not written out on your current bios - i'll just change it for you on 6.20A to see how boosting is affected 
Rest well o/


----------



## polkfan

Veil doing some testing cause why not i guess 

Lets start by saying *** did they do? Latency is so terrible with auto settings its insane you get higher latency with 3800/1900 auto then you do with 3200/1600

Talking 90ns vs what 76ns in 62A? 

Yuck 

Everything looks the same as 61A except the performance nice going Amd(Asrock or Jz) good thing 61A is in my google drive

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1U7Tm21iAbOrJDstTYH3M3AGMgCAW_wrF2lVqIKtq2Mw/edit?usp=sharing

SiSoftware results for 3800/1900fclk auto


Important to note i tested this 3 times and got those results even did a cold boot and yup its that bad


----------



## polkfan

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TpNlZrcsUxaVlaQ2_pJhoYzyCSPDWzdqrt2r9hinjNQ/edit?usp=sharing

Sisoftware results for my settings


----------



## polkfan

This is stock 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rdKXAxIXzbqVR5qW4jsTH8cIbxGyVrJAV3BnjvGeiIU/edit?usp=sharing

Note one thing that did change is on auto is decoupled 1200FCLK+2133mhz memory!
Though its actually better in terms of memory latency haha then 3800/1900 auto 

Down below is the stock vcore for this the same old 1.28V that it always had


----------



## fcchin

polkfan said:


> Ryzen 3000 series isn't anywhere near the level of picky in terms of memory Hynix-Micron-B-die all work at 3600 with ease to be blunt at least with 2 dimm configs.
> 
> 4 i would get Micron E-die or B-die.


Thanks for reply @polkfan, any part numbers to recommend me? this Friday night I'm going out to buy, eyeing on this because it's the lowest price 3600mhz 16gbx2 in Hong Kong https://www.price.com.hk/product.php?p=444237

was on 16gbx2, but am seriously considering 4x8gb, which is better? I was thinking more heatsinks only. Then the taichi's T-topology thing forget which is beneficial versus non-T topology.

also seen some report of 3200mhz OC to 3600mhz nicely, but didn't record part number, now looking back thread to find them.... hahahha. but probably should not take the chances??? what's your take??? 

Thanks for chatting.


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> Thanks for reply @polkfan, any part numbers to recommend me? this Friday night I'm going out to buy, eyeing on this because it's the lowest price 3600mhz 16gbx2 in Hong Kong https://www.price.com.hk/product.php?p=444237
> 
> was on 16gbx2, but am seriously considering 4x8gb, which is better? I was thinking more heatsinks only. Then the taichi's T-topology thing forget which is beneficial versus non-T topology.
> 
> also seen some report of 3200mhz OC to 3600mhz nicely, but didn't record part number, now looking back thread to find them.... hahahha. but probably should not take the chances??? what's your take???
> 
> Thanks for chatting.


T-Topology prefers 4 dimm's, bit slower on 2 dimms, daisy chain is a bit faster on 2 dimms but slower on 4 dimms
In your region, Patriot Viper should be cheap because Taiwan is nearby 
But idk how business relations are with both countries
You should be able to get 4400CL19-19 viper steels for about 900-1000HK$ a set of 2x8
We shouldn't have issues with A2 PCB, but you might need to increase CAD_BUS CmdDrvStrengh for them and on 3rd gen a bit higher VDDG IOD near 980mV region 

Else another great option are [BL16G36C16U4B] kits
Ones that cm87 reviewed just yesterday - they are B2 PCB dual rank
It should be equal between 2x DR and 4x SR
It's normally easier with 4x SR - but like polkfan mentioned, pretty equal this days up to 3800MT/s
After 4K you see differences, where maaybe DR micron kits would be preferable
All comes down to price really - the new Crucial Ballistix are rly not bad and on good B2 PCB
Better ones are Trident Z Neo's 16-16-16 visible here:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...memory-stability-thread-333.html#post28387170
Else for SR, stay with the 4400C19-19's 

All depends on regional price


----------



## polkfan

fcchin said:


> Thanks for reply @polkfan, any part numbers to recommend me? this Friday night I'm going out to buy, eyeing on this because it's the lowest price 3600mhz 16gbx2 in Hong Kong https://www.price.com.hk/product.php?p=444237
> 
> was on 16gbx2, but am seriously considering 4x8gb, which is better? I was thinking more heatsinks only. Then the taichi's T-topology thing forget which is beneficial versus non-T topology.
> 
> also seen some report of 3200mhz OC to 3600mhz nicely, but didn't record part number, now looking back thread to find them.... hahahha. but probably should not take the chances??? what's your take???
> 
> Thanks for chatting.


Hi man sorry for the late reply finally went to bed after i ran the above benchs

I'm sadly not to familer with sites outside of newegg-amazon(anything that isn't USD) but what i can do is recommend some simple things down below with buying memory 

To see what is a better binned part you simply do this easy calculation 
Frequency Divided by TCL
3600Mhz kit with 16 cas timings 
3600/16 = 225

Vs 3200mhz kit with 14 cas timings 
3200/14 228

In that case the 3200mhz kit is slightly better but nothing to worry about but i do want to stress that kits that fall below that 200 number kind of suck. 


Another thing to take a look at is how tight the kit is 
Something like this on more budget kits 
18-18-18-40 
18-20-20-44

In that case the first one would be better. 

When it comes to the brands of the memory that is useless all what matters is the chips they use 

Again i don't expect any trouble from E-die or B-die when it comes to running 4 dimms but it does stress the memory controller more then 2 and Veii is right T-Topology is better for 4 dimms vs 2. However i will stress that from my experience the memory controller in the CPU matters far more then the board unless its garbage lol and this board is for sure NOT that.

Level of importance 
Ram>>>>>>>Memory controller>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Board


----------



## fcchin

@Veii Thank you very much, very clear and concise !!!


----------



## fcchin

Thanks @polkfan great tips !!!! helped a lot.......


----------



## fcchin

@Veii, 

quote:-
- updated firmwares (CPM power management & FIT module, SOC range, smbus, AMD PSP recovery and access focusing on PCIe 4.0, NBIO GFX prediction and IOMMU update)
quote end.

Does it apply to zen 1 regarding the PCIe4, no right?

It's purely for 3000 series only right?

Sorry I can't help myself from fantasizing and ask. I know today is April_1st, but I'm not pulling that string, because if it gives Zen_1 PCIe4 to SSD, then I better return B450 mobo bought yesterday and swap for a X570 for bought new 3800x. 

Then my current 1700x will remain in taichi if PCIe4_SSD works. Obviously dreaming till going to fall from bed and wake up an idiot!!!

OK above was too unrealistic, what I'm really going to do is put the 3800x into taichi and hope you guys crack PCIe_4_SSD 

then 1700x goes into B450 for 3D mechanical work, not for game.

Thanks again Veii, polkfan, et all, you guys make this x370 Taichi worth it's money and title as HIGH-END-board.


----------



## Veii

Memory binning you go by tRCD not tCL 
for example a 4500C18-20 kit is lower bin than 4400C19-19s
4 dimms are about 1ns slower on the board, but with T-Topology we don't have much issues
Dual rank tends to be harsher for the memory controller than 4 dimms, but dual rank is faster on the same speed than SR kits
Micron Dual rank would be a better option than Samsung B-die dual rank

Overall B-Die > Micron DR, because you can far lower timings and so make them better
Micron DR > B-Die DR if the memory controller is our issue (2nd gen for example)
now with 3rd gen - it doesn't matter that much
But 4x SR > 4x DR , even when this DR are micron kits ^^
4K Ballistix Max DR exist, but are still overpriced - although great overclocker


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> @Veii,
> 
> quote:-
> - updated firmwares (CPM power management & FIT module, SOC range, smbus, AMD PSP recovery and access focusing on PCIe 4.0, NBIO GFX prediction and IOMMU update)
> quote end.
> 
> Does it apply to zen 1 regarding the PCIe4, no right?
> 
> It's purely for 3000 series only right?
> 
> Sorry I can't help myself from fantasizing and ask. I know today is April_1st, but I'm not pulling that string, because if it gives Zen_1 PCIe4 to SSD, then I better return B450 mobo bought yesterday and swap for a X570 for bought new 3800x.
> 
> Then my current 1700x will remain in taichi if PCIe4_SSD works. Obviously dreaming till going to fall from bed and wake up an idiot!!!
> 
> OK above was too unrealistic, what I'm really going to do is put the 3800x into taichi and hope you guys crack PCIe_4_SSD
> 
> then 1700x goes into B450 for 3D mechanical work, not for game.
> 
> Thanks again Veii, polkfan, et all, you guys make this x370 Taichi worth it's money and title as HIGH-END-board.


In order to ever get PCIe 4.0 enabled, we need to decrypt and enable it ON THE CHIP
Inside the PSP Firmware of the CPU
Some updates do update SMU firmware, which is a communication door (mailbox) to the PSP firmware on the chip
1003ABB was the one that permanently locked down PCIe 4.0 for any 3rd gen cpu you put onto it - as it did update PSP Firmware onto the cpu

There exists a tool called PSPTool
In older versions and i think still 1004B early versions, you could keygen decrypt the PSP Firmware and gain access to it
This was a crucial step to ever get PCIe 4.0 working - because it can work (in theory)
Issue is, these mailbox adresses are unknown
Soo i asked you guys to help out infraredbg and use his SMU Debug tools - to submit reports on 6.20 and on 6.20A
Same now for 6.20B - even tho it's not suggested to update at all, because encryption is updated permanently 

If he gets enough samples together and the tool maker can reverse engineer AMDs security key (progress is going strong)
we can allow PCIe 4.0
But every update like 6.20B , which does update signature and change encryption ~ pushes us backwards
Once you update, the PSP firmware in the CPU is also updated


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> This was a crucial step to ever get PCIe 4.0 working - because it can work (in theory)


your post on 26th March is the final decision to keep x370, plus 16 phase power spread heat etc etc etc.... so wish to prepare for the future when price become reasonable for PCIe_4_SSD.

Thanks for reply. 

So.......... no april fool me 1700x get PCIe_4


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> your post on 26th March is the final decision to keep x370, plus 16 phase power spread heat etc etc etc.... so wish to prepare for the future when price become reasonable for PCIe_4_SSD.
> 
> Thanks for reply.
> 
> So.......... no april fool me 1700x get PCIe_4


Nono, only 3rd gen could be able to run PCIe 4.0 
IF we make progress
You can't create something that doesn't exist 

Here is the tool 
https://github.com/PSPReverse/PSPTool
and here again is infraredbg's readout tool 
https://github.com/irusanov/SMUDebugTool/releases

Please post him readouts in the Zenstates thread here:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1684897-asus-zenstates-24.html#post28336798
Zenstates does help us all, not only on Asus boards


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> Nono, only 3rd gen could be able to run PCIe 4.0
> IF we make progress
> You can't create something that doesn't exist
> 
> Here is the tool
> https://github.com/PSPReverse/PSPTool
> and here again is infraredbg's readout tool
> https://github.com/irusanov/SMUDebugTool/releases
> 
> Please post him readouts in the Zenstates thread here:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1684897-asus-zenstates-24.html#post28336798
> Zenstates does help us all, not only on Asus boards


Hi Veii, this test must be with Zen 2 right? no point running on Zen 1 please confirm, thanks.


----------



## BlueNinja0

tau31 said:


> Ever since updating to 6.2 from 5.6, I have been having similar behavior using the sleep functionality. My PC will go to sleep but when I try to wake it up, it will enter a bootloop and then I have to go into bios and set all my settings to default and then my pc will boot back into windows like nothing happened. Also, this morning during a cold boot my pc was in a bootloop and again had to default my settings. Lastly, i seem to be losing time when this issue happens. I’m going to replace the cmos battery but if I can’t figure it out, I’m just buying an x570 board.


I am also having this exact issue. It does not happen most of the times, but sometimes when returning from sleep the PC enters in a boot loop with all fans at maximum and after a few tries boots with the BIOS reset to defaults.
What could be causing this?


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> Hi Veii, this test must be with Zen 2 right? no point running on Zen 1 please confirm, thanks.


It does help him because zenstates works on 1st gen too, the performance bias option works well on 1st gen
But of course PCIe 4.0 belongs to Zen 2


BlueNinja0 said:


> I am also having this exact issue. It does not happen most of the times, but sometimes when returning from sleep the PC enters in a boot loop with all fans at maximum and after a few tries boots with the BIOS reset to defaults.
> What could be causing this?


It sounds soo much like typical voltage issues or bad CAD_BUS timings 
especially the CAD_BUS timings resolve a lot of cold boot issues


----------



## polkfan

Veii said:


> It does help him because zenstates works on 1st gen too, the performance bias option works well on 1st gen
> But of course PCIe 4.0 belongs to Zen 2
> 
> It sounds soo much like typical voltage issues or bad CAD_BUS timings
> especially the CAD_BUS timings resolve a lot of cold boot issues


Man i read this far to much on Amd platforms i never turn my PC off as it uses 65 watts on idle but my monitor goes to sleep(mainly cause i suffer from the old days on burn in)


----------



## fcchin

Thanks Veii, 

I just stumble upon this list, quite useful quick narrow down, don't think I'm going to pay for 16-16-16-36, most probably going for 16-19-19-39 lowest costs.


----------



## dawidezzo

Is it possible to downgrade bios on this board?
And if so, is it safe?


----------



## thomasck

Does anyone know if cadbus/procdt has any connection with fclk, or something else I could try to get 1900 working? Can't make 1900 to boot at all, 1866 works just fine. 

ATM I'm with 
Vddp 900
VDDG 0950
Soc 1075

All above have been increased to try 1900 working but didn't work.

@dawidezzo yes it is. I've just downgrade from 6.20A to 6.20 then flashed 6.20A again, and did the same with other bios versions.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

thomasck said:


> Does anyone know if cadbus/procdt has any connection with fclk, or something else I could try to get 1900 working? Can't make 1900 to boot at all, 1866 works just fine.
> 
> ATM I'm with
> Vddp 900
> VDDG 0950
> Soc 1075
> 
> All above have been increased to try 1900 working but didn't work.
> 
> @dawidezzo yes it is. I've just downgrade from 6.20A to 6.20 then flashed 6.20A again, and did the same with other bios versions.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Try to put VDDP and VDDG to 1.1V and see if that works to be honest its probably the CPU itself. I can't get 1933mhz to work at all either


----------



## thomasck

@polkfan I've already done that, probably cpu limiting


----------



## polkfan

thomasck said:


> @polkfan I've already done that, probably cpu limiting


Don't feel to bad 3900X-3950X owners always have a harder time getting 1900


----------



## thomasck

polkfan said:


> Don't feel to bad 3900X-3950X owners always have a harder time getting 1900


Yeah, I don't actually. I haven't seen many people online doing 1900, I just wished mine would [emoji23]

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> Thanks Veii,
> 
> I just stumble upon this list, quite useful quick narrow down, don't think I'm going to pay for 16-16-16-36, most probably going for 16-19-19-39 lowest costs.


16-16-16 kits are expensive because people buy them for their ryzens to use XMP
4000-19-19-19 or 440019-19-19 should be cheap still


thomasck said:


> Does anyone know if cadbus/procdt has any connection with fclk, or something else I could try to get 1900 working? Can't make 1900 to boot at all, 1866 works just fine.
> 
> ATM I'm with
> Vddp 900
> VDDG 0950
> Soc 1075
> 
> 
> polkfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try to put VDDP and VDDG to 1.1V and see if that works to be honest its probably the CPU itself. I can't get 1933mhz to work at all either
> 
> 
> thomasck said:
> 
> 
> 
> All above have been increased to try 1900 working but didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They do have a connection
CAD_BUS CmdDrvStrengh influences procODT
Same for the remain 3 values after it, where the DrvStr does go together with vDIMM
procODT does play a role with vSOC , higher vSOC higher required procODT for stability
high procODT resistance, limits maximum FCLK
Higher density dimms or non b-dies will require higher procODT in order to maintain stability

The key is to keep it as low as possible in order to maintain well signal integrity
This means

procODT 28
VDDP 900mV
VDDG 950mV
vSOC 1025 
X-20-20-24 CAD_BUS
as lowest entry point

You can run 1900FLCK with just 950mV VDDG,
You can push VDDG higher than 950 but you need to account for 3 important rules:
VDDG = VDDP + 50-75mV
vSOC = VDDG + 50-75mV
VDDP controls the memory hole, even tho we have no issues with it right now ~ see it as similar behavior like resistance *
* more will have negative effects, but is needed in order to tame higher voltages, so be it also higher CPU OC Frequency
~ rec is to keep VDDP always at 900mV for anything <4000MT/s
** 50mV stepping is crucial, over 75mV i can't confirm nor deny that it would make scaling issues


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> 16-16-16 kits are expensive because people buy them for their ryzens to use XMP
> 4000-19-19-19 or 440019-19-19 should be cheap still


4000-19-19-19 at least HK$2100+++ although not as expensive in Hong Kong as 3600-16-16-16 around HK$3500

Due to local choices supplies limitation, or more precisely my WALLET LIMITATION, kakakakaka,

I've narrowed down two

HK$ 1289 2x16gb https://www.gskill.com/product/165/184/1562831784/F4-3600C16D-32GVKC-Overview hynix DJR
HK$ 1598 4x8gb https://www.galax.com/tc/ram/galax-hof-ddr4-3600.html said to be samsung B-die

still contemplating between them....... in one hour I arrive to shop to pay......


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> 4000-19-19-19 at least HK$2100+++ although not as expensive in Hong Kong as 3600-16-16-16 around HK$3500
> 
> Due to local choices supplies limitation, or more precisely my WALLET LIMITATION, kakakakaka,
> 
> I've narrowed down two
> 
> HK$ 1289 2x16gb https://www.gskill.com/product/165/184/1562831784/F4-3600C16D-32GVKC-Overview hynix DJR
> HK$ 1598 4x8gb https://www.galax.com/tc/ram/galax-hof-ddr4-3600.html said to be samsung B-die
> 
> still contemplating between them....... in one hour I arrive to shop to pay......


Grab the HOF 1000% 
T̶h̶e̶y̶ ̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶o̶n̶ ̶A̶1̶ ̶P̶C̶B̶ 

I thought they where discontinued in Q4 2018
What timings are these rated for ?
Do they still have HoF 4000 kits ?

EDIT: actually nevermind 


Spoiler














This are A0 kits
The original where HoF Extreme kits with white PCB 
But unless they changed something, it has to be with a ceramic Heatspreader 

Up to timings this might still be a better option, but i'm not 100% certain because well no A1 PCB and surely not A2
At least it says 10 layers, soo it shouldn't be horrible


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> Grab the HOF 1000%
> T̶h̶e̶y̶ ̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶o̶n̶ ̶A̶1̶ ̶P̶C̶B̶


Hey Veii, lucky, I decided to try and experience 4 x 8gb and bought the HOF, because last time was 2 x 16gb.


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> Hey Veii, lucky, I decided to try and experience 4 x 8gb because last time was 2 x 16gb.


It still will be a great batch for what you got
be it alone that HoF uses ceramic coolers that actually do their job 
I'm a bit sad that this thing is A0 >_> and a bit sad that HoF trows away valuable reputation with their custom white PCB design
But i guess, the cheap price has to come from somewhere

Looking forward to see if this rly are b-dies ^^'
And maybe some great pics with ceramic white ram on black and white taichi


----------



## thomasck

@Veii Thanks for the tip, but did not work, I've tried 28.2ohms, and the others but no luck. So, probably the CPU. I'll keep 28.2 as the lowest the better, gonna check the ram for a while with ramtest/karhu to see if it stays ok at 28.2. 
Regarding last 6.20A bios, you recommended not changing offset and all, but in the end of the day I've set llc3 and a negative offset of 0.0625. I still boosting, less than at stock of course, but all my benchs are pretty much the same, plus way less thermals. I was getting around 75C while playing CODMW, and now around 63-65. Stock I was getting 1.36V under load (cb15/25 LinpackXtreme) and 1.328 with the same tests.

Look at this system profile! [emoji23][emoji28] It's the ram settings you recommend me so it deserves a proper name


----------



## Veii

thomasck said:


> @Veii Thanks for the tip, but did not work, I've tried 28.2ohms, and the others but no luck. So, probably the CPU. I'll keep 28.2 as the lowest the better, gonna check the ram for a while with ramtest/karhu to see if it stays ok at 28.2.
> Regarding last 6.20A bios, you recommended not changing offset and all, but in the end of the day I've set llc3 and a negative offset of 0.0625. I still boosting, less than at stock of course, but all my benchs are pretty much the same, plus way less thermals. I was getting around 75C while playing CODMW, and now around 63-65. Stock I was getting 1.36V under load (cb15/25 LinpackXtreme) and 1.328 with the same tests.
> 
> Look at this system profile! [emoji23][emoji28] It's the ram settings you recommend me so it deserves a proper name


For ever stamped into this bios till you overwrite and replace me :wubsmiley
Haha 
It likely is ram that makes you trouble , it's not the cpu - more resistance causes more limits and more issues
You can try if you can run CAD_BUS 20-20-20-20 at 1.05v vSOC with your memory 
and of course VDDP 900, VDDG 950 under procODT 28

What you can else try is VDDG IOD to 925, VDDG CCD to 1025 and vSOC 1.075 or 1.1 with strong loadline to drop near 1.06-1.078v
* it has to have at least 50mV over VDDG else it would cause trouble and voltage choke
EDIT: that of course with CAD_BUS 40-20-20-24 , while you've started to use higher VDIMM already


----------



## thomasck

@Veii 28.2ohms gives me ram errors at karhu around 25minutes, and the ram was at 3200 1.4v, so 28ohms its a no-go for sure. I'm testing 32ohms now, let's see how it goes. if the ram is not stable at that resistance, does not make sense in trying fclk 1900. I'm not willing to push the ram further than 1.465V.


----------



## Veii

thomasck said:


> @Veii 28.2ohms gives me ram errors at karhu around 25minutes, and the ram was at 3200 1.4v, so 28ohms its a no-go for sure. I'm testing 32ohms now, let's see how it goes. if the ram is not stable at that resistance, does not make sense in trying fclk 1900. I'm not willing to push the ram further than 1.465V.


That you can run it is a good progress 
Errors are workable on , it's something else that missmatches if it gives you errors
Expected is a full not post if Ohm value was wrong or too low
Likely you can work with CAD_BUS and RTT values plus the above voltage options


----------



## thomasck

@Veii I might have not written clearly, perhaps. I cannot do 1900 28.2, so what I did was just keeping my old settings 1866 1:1 with 28.2 and it gives me errors, as you said, the lower procdt the better. DRAM Calc sugests 34, now I'm testing 32ohms with karhu to see if catches any errors, if not, I will go down by one more notch, lets see. ive tried cadbus 40-20-20-24, 30-20-20-24, along with 28.2 and also did not work for 1900. voltages are in check with the recommendations for vddp vddg and soc. I'm already aware I won't be able to do 1900 though.


----------



## Veii

thomasck said:


> @Veii I might have not written clearly, perhaps. I cannot do 1900 28.2, so what I did was just keeping my old settings 1866 1:1 with 28.2 and it gives me errors, as you said, the lower procdt the better. DRAM Calc sugests 34, now I'm testing 32ohms with karhu to see if catches any errors, if not, I will go down by one more notch, lets see. ive tried cadbus 40-20-20-24, 30-20-20-24, along with 28.2 and also did not work for 1900. voltages are in check with the recommendations for vddp vddg and soc. I'm already aware I won't be able to do 1900 though.


But why do you think that you can't do it 
I mean why are you sure ? 
The 1.7.0 calculator version features a bit outdated values 
Yuri's suggested new set is newer than the 1.7.0 release - soo we found a better method to work with it
He wrote his experience on a threadripper thread, but it's pretty much identical behavior 
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/...locking-deep-dive-asus-rog-zenith-ii-extreme/
this whole page of information, which features a sneakpeak also how to use per CCX OC properly

Voltage recommendations from the calculator or mine + 1umsus his
28ohm on 1866 is still a good progress which helps on several parts, we just need to finetune it to work 
To recap, what's your exact PCB revision of these kits and at what nm die node ?
You might have a bit "dumb" IMC that needs a bit more juice in order to think properly :thinking:
But as "dumb" as it might be , lower resistance shouldn't have negative effects ~ doesn't matter how "bad luck" the sillicon is
only voltage can missmatch or be too low for taxing memory kits
Yours aren't by any chance A2 PCBs ?


----------



## thomasck

@Veii
I mean why are you sure ? 
 I've done mostly everything I could do to try FCLK 1900 
The 1.7.0 calculator version features a bit outdated values 
Yuri's suggested new set is newer than the 1.7.0 release - soo we found a better method to work with it
He wrote his experience on a threadripper thread, but it's pretty much identical behavior 
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/...locking-deep-dive-asus-rog-zenith-ii-extreme/
 I'll read all that, it's a lot of stuff so I need time to do it, but I'll read 
this whole page of information, which features a sneakpeak also how to use per CCX OC properly
 that's good, let's see how it goes, if gives me better thermals along not losing much single core performance too 

Voltage recommendations from the calculator or mine + 1umsus his
28ohm on 1866 is still a good progress which helps on several parts, we just need to finetune it to work 
 In my case that might some of the voltages. When I set 28ohms, the config was my stable one, I just changed to 28ohm and lowered ram clock to 3200 and set ram voltage to 1.4v, but ramtest/karhu failed, so, maybe some extra vggp/vddg/vddgIOD would help, SoC not much as it is already at 1075 
To recap, what's your exact PCB revision of these kits and at what nm die node ?
 I'm not sure I can tell you what is the exact pcb version without removing the heatsink, the model printed in the sticker is hx440c19pb3ak2/16. the memory module by taiphoon is KHX4000C19D4/8GX and the part number is K4A8G085WB-BCRC. taiphoon also says the die density is 8 Gb B-die (Boltzmann / 20 nm) / 1 die - not sure if all this helps answering you
You might have a bit "dumb" IMC that needs a bit more juice in order to think properly :thinking:
But as "dumb" as it might be , lower resistance shouldn't have negative effects ~ doesn't matter how "bad luck" the sillicon is
only voltage can missmatch or be too low for taxing memory kits
Yours aren't by any chance A2 PCBs ?
 taiphoon says Revision / Raw Card = 0000h / A2 (8 layers), so A2. I'll remove the ram now to check if there's a capacitor just on top of the slot cut on the ram, or a capacitor a bit to the left to discern if is A1 or A2, just to double check what taiphoon is saying ||| yes the ram is A2, it has only one capacitor just after the slot cut


----------



## Veii

@thomasck thank you 
Okee yes then indeed that might be the issue why it doesn't like 4 dimms of it
After all we are on T-Topology instead Daisy chain and A2 kits are a bit taxing
We should go by just with higher VDDG IOD voltage and higher CAD_BUS CmdDrvStrngh 

Red text is soo sticking out , it's even more sticking out when quoting 
Let's see , 32ohm procODT was fine for you right ?
Let's try to push 60-20-20-24 ohm as CAD_BUS and VDDG IOD as 975mV 
That should post, if not it would be good to know
We'll figure out things as we go, i know 28ohm works on 4 dimms, and 2 dual rank work well under 28ohm - but mates kits where B1 not B2/A2


----------



## thomasck

@Veii
Okee yes then indeed that might be the issue why it doesn't like 4 dimms of it
After all we are on T-Topology instead Daisy chain and A2 kits are a bit taxing
We should go by just with higher VDDG IOD voltage and higher CAD_BUS CmdDrvStrngh 
*is it better in bold?  I was already with a higher CmdDrvStrngh, I've tried 30, 40 and 60, and according to the link you posted above, all the rest is fine*

Let's see , 32ohm procODT was fine for you right ?
*yes, seems fine along SoC 1075 and CmdDrvStrngh 24/30/40/60. Then I set SoC to 1025, CmdDrvStrngh to 60 and went to dinner, when I came back the PC had rebooted by itself while running RAM Test/Karhu, so that might have been the low 1025 SoC*
Let's try to push 60-20-20-24 ohm as CAD_BUS and VDDG IOD as 975mV 
*I've tried that, with fclk 1900 it does not post. With 1866 it posts and passes ramtest no problem*
That should post, if not it would be good to know
We'll figure out things as we go, i know 28ohm works on 4 dimms, and 2 dual rank work well under 28ohm - but mates kits where B1 not B2/A2 
*the 28ohms issue might be related to a lack of voltage, but, even if I get the voltage right to get rid of that ram test issue, I still no post with 1900, so, let it go, nothing more to do about it.*
What it seemed to have helped now is, I've set SoC to 1050 (1075 looks a bit excessive), CmdDrvStrngh to 40, procODT to 32, and *CR to 1*, instead of 2 which is what I was using before, BUT, looks like I did not get much better latency numers. With procODT 34.3, 24-20-20-24 was not possible do go thought 10 minutes over ramtest/karhu, and now it's been almost 30 minutes and no error

edit

looks like after changing CmdDrvStrngh to 40, and procodt to 32 made CR1 possible, even with a slightly lower soc of 1050. No issues gaming or ramtest/karhu. Gonna keep testing.

edit 2

CR1 really seems stable! ramtest/karhu and gaming, no problem, wow


----------



## fcchin

Hello guys, need help, the worst of bad luck........... seriously..........

All the parts work, 

but 3800x will not boot in taichi, error 33, 7b, 6a, b6 repeat cycle. bios is 6.2 official.

put in old 1700x will boot normally.

then take out 3800x put into B450m aorus and boot success.

What's my problem? how to solve? thanks so much in advance. Really don't want to visit the warranty centre.


----------



## thomasck

@fcchin can you provide more details? how many ram sticks, what slots the ram sticks are inserted, did you try only one ram stick in every slot? try reseating the cpu, check the 3800x for bent pins. Did you clear cmos prior seating the cpu? is the cpu cable from the psu connected to the board? check the motherboard cpu socket for any dirt and stuff.


----------



## fcchin

Hello @tomasck,

OK, old system in my signature 2 x 16gb corsair 3000mhz hynix afr.

New bought 3800x, ram is HOF 4 x 8gb 3600mhz b-die, gigabyte b450 aorus, 

reset taichi, bios 6.2
attempt 1 = 3800x + taichi + 4x8gb failed error code as written above.
attempt 2 = 1700x + taichi + 4x8gb success galax HOF 
attempt 3 = 3800x + taichi + 2x16gb A2 B2 failed.
attempt 4 = 3800x + taichi + 1x8gb slot A2 failed
attempt 5 = 1700x + taichi + 4x8gb success and reflash 6.2 again
attempt 6 = 3800x + taichi + 4x8gb failed 

attempt 7 = 3800x + b450 + 2x16g success.

my headache, every component works, no spoil parts, but taichi don't like 3800x or 3800x don't like taichi.... hence the worst of problems, can't even go back to warranty ???


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> Hello @tomasck,
> 
> OK, old system in my signature 2 x 16gb corsair 3000mhz hynix afr.
> 
> New bought 3800x, ram is HOF 4 x 8gb 3600mhz b-die, gigabyte b450 aorus,
> 
> reset taichi, bios 6.2
> attempt 1 = 3800x + taichi + 4x8gb failed error code as written above.
> attempt 2 = 1700x + taichi + 4x8gb success galax HOF
> attempt 3 = 3800x + taichi + 2x16gb A2 B2 failed.
> attempt 4 = 3800x + taichi + 1x8gb slot A2 failed
> attempt 5 = 1700x + taichi + 4x8gb success and reflash 6.2 again
> attempt 6 = 3800x + taichi + 4x8gb failed
> 
> attempt 7 = 3800x + b450 + 2x16g success.
> 
> my headache, every component works, no spoil parts, but taichi don't like 3800x or 3800x don't like taichi.... hence the worst of problems, can't even go back to warranty ???


How long did you wait before putting the cpu out 
Try to update to 6.20A and put the cpu back in, wait at least 5 cycles 
Each first boot will update PSP firmware of the CPU
It can happen that you took it out too early while it updates

Recommending to get to 1004B on B450 aorus with the 3800X, at best either reflash the bios or update it
Soo PSP firmware on it get's updated
Then try only 1x16gb dimm, the old ones you have on the Taichi at the 2nd slot as usual

if that aorus try doesnt work, do the same as before - put 1700X inside taichi, update to 6.20A
put 3800X back in don't take out memory - wait at least 5min, it can take 5 reboots to update PSP firmware before it's ready

If this doesn't work, current agesa is too new and we need a bridge bios for it 
Either downgrade B450 Aorus to 1003AB or use flashtool on the taichi to downgrade to 5.10 , then update to 5.80
and from 5.80 directly to 6.20A


----------



## thomasck

@fcchin that's really weird, I can't come up with anything else than trying with only one ram stick in different slots to see if it will boot.. did you reset the bios with the whole thing off, and by the button on the back of the mobo, right? have you tried removing the battery from the board and leaving without it for a while? have you tried swapping gpus and psus?


----------



## fcchin

Hi @Veii,

One time I waited for the 3800x to feel hot at the waterblock, few minutes, may be not as long as 5 minutes, but I'll try again tonight.

Good idea to use the 1004B on aorus to update 3800x PSP, then take out the 3800x and put into taichi, didn't know I could do this....

and I understand the rest of your message...... wow, lots of alternatives to try.......

__________________________

Hi @thomasck

Yes, reset by rear button as well as jumper, but no without remove battery. No 2nd gpu. Don't think it's the PSU though.

____________________________

pray pray tonight somehow work, really don't want to take entire board out go to warranty centre ......


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> Hi @Veii,
> 
> One time I waited for the 3800x to feel hot at the waterblock, few minutes, may be not as long as 5 minutes, but I'll try again tonight.
> 
> Good idea to use the 1004B on aorus to update 3800x PSP, then take out the 3800x and put into taichi, didn't know I could do this....
> 
> and I understand the rest of your message...... wow, lots of alternatives to try.......
> pray pray tonight somehow work, really don't want to take entire board out go to warranty centre ......


I've never seen it happen to be an issue but can image it will be one
Because what if new psp firmware (inside CPU) is not compatible with old agesa , it can happen
or reverse, old cpu doesn't know what to do with new agesa
Makes me wonder if the 3800X is really fine, the taichi can't have issues but be sure to update to 6.20A


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> Makes me wonder if the 3800X is really fine, the taichi can't have issues but be sure to update to 6.20A


Yes, I suspect the CPU also. Wednesday I will report back.


----------



## BlueNinja0

Veii said:


> It sounds soo much like typical voltage issues or bad CAD_BUS timings
> especially the CAD_BUS timings resolve a lot of cold boot issues


But my system is all stock with the exception of the XMP RAM profile though. And it's not cold booting. It's coming back from sleep. Should this be happening?
I'm on a 3700X with 2x8GB of G.Skill FlareX F4-3200C14


----------



## Veii

BlueNinja0 said:


> But my system is all stock with the exception of the XMP RAM profile though. And it's not cold booting. It's coming back from sleep. Should this be happening?
> I'm on a 3700X with 2x8GB of G.Skill FlareX F4-3200C14


On which bios are you
There are two reasons why it can happen
Either the PSU doesn't like ryzens far to low standy voltage - soo it chokes
Or your predicted settings are a mess 

You might want to push a ryzen master screenshot, to check if it predicts procODT 60ohm on default
Else up to bios what you can change is:
CKEDrvStr under CAD_BUS (the last one)
Increasing this value will fix standy issues and decreasing CsOdtDrvStr will mitigate cold/warm boot issues (the 3rd value)

The 3rd Value CsOdtDrvStr behaves very similar to RTT_NOM in bios
If you need high RTT_NOM in order to drive higher speed kits or harsher timings / be it just wrongly predicted
Will increase the chance of cold boot or warm boot issues / the less resistance the better

What you can do:
Inside AMD CBS (i think inside CPU Zen options), there is an option called powersuply idle control 
- instead of low current idle, put it to "Typical Current Idle" 








This will draw a bit more current when the device idles ~ but i always enable it, because it helps with low voltages on OCd systems
While you are inside that menu, enable at the bottom both L1 and L2 Prefetcher settings for better cache performance

Else just fix your CAD_BUS values to what DRAM calculator suggests, this will also fix it
Or go the manual way like explained above
24-20-20-24 does work for everything
Sometimes more is needed, for your memory kit it's not


----------



## fcchin

@Veii I prepared to do the B450 aorus M bios update but it was already latest F50...... then gave up trying more because taking mobo out and cleaning up the mess took nearly whole evening, finally just prepare to visit warranty. 

plus @thomasck 

Quick report.

Thanks to Hong Kong Felton.com.hk warranty officer Mr.LEUNG sifu, he read my email and called immediately (like within one minute) and hear my diagnosis finally told me with firmness to bring mobo+cpu to him.

The first thing he did was took a deep look then WD-40 specialist quick dry contact cleaner spray to CPU whilst still on mobo, then remove CPU and spray into empty socket, finally blow-off can Johnson's SOPLADOR ......

And CPU boot up OK. As if he knew.......

May be was my fault some liquid cooling drop into socket but I didn't know????????? but strange 1700x can boot up always ??????

Regardless, thanks again Mr.Leung sifu of felton.com.hk Splendid experience and problem solving.


last record old signature timing
taichi_X370 1700X HISvega64 CX750M [email protected] TTcoreV71 PoseidonAbsoluteZero3->GPU->420x140x86->CPU->420x140x28, CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 
3133 1.40v soc1.125v 16,17,17,17,36,56,6,9,32,4,12,10,5,5,448,16,10,7,3,1,7,7,1,4,4,7,1T A-TUNING says 1.416v 76ns 
2933 1.36v soc1.050v 14,15,15,15,32,52,6,8,32,3,12,10,4,4,416,14,10,6,3,1,7,7,1,5,5,7


----------



## Veii

@fcchin - this is quality consumer service 
Very happy that it got sorted
I had one time a problem, where thermal paste from the cpu pins got into the socket
Because i touched accidentally the cpu pins , while struggling to remove it "glued" from the cooler 
That way paste from the sides got into the pins, and seems like tiny residues where inside

But that event can also happen with dust
I'm very happy he helped you resolve it, maaybe should try WD 40 cleaning myself
Tho i am very certain the IMC fried, who knows - maybe i'm wrong 
Because if it fixes it, it is a oxidation problem of the socket on the taichi 
It clearly shouldn't be happening, but if WD-40 fixed for you a dry socket (was it rly dry) :heyyou:
then it maybe will fix it for me too 

Jokes aside, I'm glad that you are back with a working system 
~ i like this ASRock Taichi Mousepad :wubsmiley


----------



## fcchin

@Veii, thank you, the warranty officers mouse pad 

pray for your WD contact cleaner application MIRACLE !!! 

TRY !!!


----------



## thomasck

@fcchin that's just insane lol, but the most important is that it's working now! enjoy the system!


----------



## Veii

Good <timezone> 
I have some gift for you, it's not something special
X370 Taichi 6.20A with new matisse microcode taken from AGESA 1005
A lot of stuff got updaten but sadly still no PMU and still borked "fast" memory training on 1005

Meanwhile i think i finally broke ASRocks verification capsule
Need testing rabbits, but this should be pretty much working 
Newest UBU does remove and overwrite the Capsule, but it does also overwrite it's checking location
Meaning, ASRock can be devilish and just patch that out

Soo i focused on making a "whitelisted key" or so called "always verified" capsule
Logically if we hit verification error - it will boot the bios but always moan that verification is not correct and slow down things, just typical annoying mode 
The microcode updated version by this date won't have verification errors, as the old method of erasing the check and replacing it with FF FF still works 
But maybe not in the future - and it needs to be flashed with Flashtool = wiping warranty if you don't transfer your serial & mac adress on the new bios
* check Reous post one page back for information

If someone here has a SPI flasher and wants to play the testing rabbit,
I've attached both - old modded bios and new whitelisted capsule method
The 2nd method should allow it to update through the board and pass every signature checks (if it works how it is intended)
If it won't pass verification, it just won't let you update - technically nothing can happen
But as i have no CPU to do the checking work myself, all goes by the personal warranty ~ not by me 

Please check if boosting behavior changed and how FCLK behaves, including if any limit was lifted or it needs more
The whole AGESA i can not port by this date - can read and learn from it, but all is encrypted, Stilt or 1usmus should be able to do it if they want

If you haven't used Flashtool before, please follow #4 to backup your serial keys and mac adresses the first time
MODTC6.20A (my whitelist mod taichi 6.20A) should optimally be recognized and flashed as verified file
^ but don't Flashtool SPI flash it, without having an external SPI flasher by hand - as it can dislike it, if i made a mistake
Although you can try if 620AM(mod, UBU Mod) allows normal update or their way of encryption capsule silencing doesn't work

If the flash passes, Aida64 should read out microcode Version 087010*21* for CPUID 0870F10h
No date changes, no version number changes to keep potential possible errors minimal
EDIT: 
If i wasn't clear, pick UBU mod for flashtool flashing methods 
- and only pick MODTC620 whitelist if you can recover the board or want to try on-board flash test
EDIT2: made tiny mistake on MODTC - reuploaded fixed version


----------



## thomasck

Edited


----------



## polkfan

New Dram calc coming!


----------



## TreesPlay

Hey i have a Ryzen 2700X, my X370 Taichi got shipped with BIOS P5.80, but this Version is not recommended for Pinnacle Ridge, it is safe to downgrade from P5.80 to P5.10?


----------



## Veii

You cant most of the times downgrade, at best only with a jump of one BIOS Version back
Early bioses are far more broken while 5.80 has temp read issues
Not recommended for APUs AS first gen might not even boot
Up till 1003ABBA its save enough to upgrade, but again, old BIOSes where a broken mess

And the only usable ABBA is by the Stilt, which is a x370 to x470 covert mod 
Stay on 5.80 till we get the full AGESA 1005
can't say how well 6.20A runs on zen1 
Should be far better then 6.20 tho
At best 6.30 or 7.0 ~ AGESA 1.0.0.5 is something to upgrade @TreesPlay


----------



## TreesPlay

What are temp read issues?


----------



## TreesPlay

I want to run Windows 7 and Windows 10 in a Dual-Boot Config, Win 10 runs absolutly fine. On Win 7 i get random Bluescreens (and i can trigger it with Cinebench r20).

I've checked nearly everything

RAM, Graphics Card (Issue also occurs in Safe Mode), i heard that downgrading the BIOS helped some People


----------



## Veii

TreesPlay said:


> What are temp read issues?
> 
> 
> 
> TreesPlay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to run Windows 7 and Windows 10 in a Dual-Boot Config, Win 10 runs absolutley fine. On Win 7 i get random Bluescreens (and i can trigger it with Cinebench r20).
> 
> I've checked nearly everything
> 
> RAM, Graphics Card (Issue also occurs in Safe Mode), i heard that downgrading the BIOS helped some People
Click to expand...

By temp issues i mean OverTempProtection triggering on 72c tCTL, around 65c tDie instead of 85c tDie how it should be 
a 20c offset, often triggering EDC throttling or full "overtemp" shutdowns
If windows 10 runs fine, you can't blame the bios 
Windows 7 doesn't know how to work with the powerplan of ryzens 
Although far to many old bioses where buggy - i have to look if i can find the old post, it's been a while
Everything after 2.30/2.30 is a mess , including 5.80 - 6.20 seems to be better while the most bugfree one was X470 1003ABBA mod by The Stilt and convert by us

The one i have in the sigature or is findable couple of pages back
There should be a link - if you want to take that hard path of coverting the X370 Taichi to a X470 taichi
Else just stay on 5.80, 6.20A will work for you but i have not tested how well it performs
Which CPU btw ?


----------



## TreesPlay

I think on Page 511 there was someone talking about downgrading from P5.50 to P5.10.

And where can i read about this Mod BIOS thing, is it dangerous? 
My dad says i shouldn't brick my PC lol


----------



## BlueNinja0

Veii said:


> On which bios are you
> There are two reasons why it can happen
> Either the PSU doesn't like ryzens far to low standy voltage - soo it chokes
> Or your predicted settings are a mess


Thanks for the help Veii! I'm on BIOS P6.20. I've attached a screenshot from Ryzen Master.
Remember BIOS is all default settings except for the XMP profile. I touched no timings or voltages.
I'll try your suggestions but I find it strange that an almost stock system fails to wake up occasionally like this. But indeed, it might be the PSU not liking such low voltages.


----------



## Veii

BlueNinja0 said:


> Thanks for the help Veii! I'm on BIOS P6.20. I've attached a screenshot from Ryzen Master.
> Remember BIOS is all default settings except for the XMP profile. I touched no timings or voltages.
> I'll try your suggestions but I find it strange that an almost stock system fails to wake up occasionally like this. But indeed, it might be the PSU not liking such low voltages.


Never, mind :wheee:
This predicted values are a pure mess 

VDDG,VSOC,VDDP all are at 1.1 with 60ohm procODT
This is just asking for troubles 
Well first grab 6.20A from
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-740.html#post28385478
Update normally
Then up to which ram you have 
Start with 32ohm procODT
CLD0_VDDP 900mV
CLDO_VDDG 950mV
vSOC 1.05
CAD_BUS 24-20-24-24Ohm

Waiting for your guys test on the Microcode 6.20A UBU Mod 
And if me breaking ASRock's Bios verification capsule was a success


----------



## BlueNinja0

Veii said:


> Never, mind :wheee:
> This predicted values are a pure mess
> 
> VDDG,VSOC,VDDP all are at 1.1 with 60ohm procODT
> This is just asking for troubles
> Well first grab 6.20A from
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-740.html#post28385478
> Update normally
> Then up to which ram you have
> Start with 32ohm procODT
> CLD0_VDDP 900mV
> CLDO_VDDG 950mV
> vSOC 1.05
> CAD_BUS 24-20-24-24Ohm
> 
> Waiting for your guys test on the Microcode 6.20A UBU Mod
> And if me breaking ASRock's Bios verification capsule was a success


Why is this happening? How does a stock BIOS choose these incorrect values? Is it because of me loading the XMP profile?
This is a work machine so I can't tinker around with things too much. Would disabling the XMP profile and use the JEDEC standard timings fix this?


----------



## Veii

BlueNinja0 said:


> Why is this happening? How does a stock BIOS choose these incorrect values? Is it because of me loading the XMP profile?
> This is a work machine so I can't tinker around with things too much. Would disabling the XMP profile and use the JEDEC standard timings fix this?


How, because the bioses are a mess the old ones
Use the one i provide and update normally - prediction should improve 
Boards still misspredict stuff , it happens , but currently is just a mess

Why, I guess because this release was a bit rushed
Missprediction happens since quite some time
It's the agesa's that we get
1005 should fix a lot of stuff, but its not out for every board 
Not to forget all global slowdowns because of lockdowns 

Our last microcode was from June 2019
While the brand new one I injected is from February for AGESA 1005
You can imagine, we have just started April
How far we are back with the update progress 
At least AMD had 8 months to fix AGESA 1005
Lets see what the future brings 
Just yes, if the BIOSes wouldn't be buggy and ASRock had a bigger bios team, I would also have more peace 
Its not that only you dislike it~


----------



## BlueNinja0

@Veii Alright. I understand. Thanks a lot for your help! I'll follow your recommendations.


----------



## Veii

BlueNinja0 said:


> @Veii Alright. I understand. Thanks a lot for your help! I'll follow your recommendations.


6.20A was an official a bit rushed bios release
It shouldn't be out yet and was taken down from the sites 
6.20B is performing far slower - soo we don't recommend using it

I've seen AGESA 1004B messing up after you load anything that hits 1:1 mode under 3600MT/s 
It predicts wrong values soo we need to change it
But without pushing memory, just changing FCLK will make no voltage issues 
It's just bad prediction, but that's been known since gen 1 
A new platform always needs time and us overclockers to fiddle out what works and what is bad 
AMD just doesn't have the time to finetune it, as the boosting mechanism was borrowed from Zen 3 
In a working but still incomplete state 

Update the bios for now, load the setup defaults , then reboot again to bios and load your XMP profile
Then we'll see what the prediction says this time
We know so far what are well working voltages , but it's good to check if the prediction still is messed up on some points


----------



## BlueNinja0

Alright, thanks @Veii I will post back results when I get around to update it.

Question: Will this 6.20A allow me to downgrade if I ever need to?
Another question: Was there a previous BIOS that had good stable predictions for my CPU/RAM?


----------



## tappeddarkman

Veii said:


> Never, mind :wheee:
> This predicted values are a pure mess
> 
> VDDG,VSOC,VDDP all are at 1.1 with 60ohm procODT
> This is just asking for troubles
> Well first grab 6.20A from
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-740.html#post28385478
> Update normally
> Then up to which ram you have
> Start with 32ohm procODT
> CLD0_VDDP 900mV
> CLDO_VDDG 950mV
> vSOC 1.05
> CAD_BUS 24-20-24-24Ohm
> 
> Waiting for your guys test on the Microcode 6.20A UBU Mod
> And if me breaking ASRock's Bios verification capsule was a success


Im running a 3600x on the 6.20 bios too. and my voltages are: vddcr soc = 1.1, cldo vddp = 1.0979, cldo vddg = 1.0979. I never touched any of those values in the bios. Only set xmp. Do you recommend the same for me? is having those voltages that high a bad thing?


----------



## Veii

BlueNinja0 said:


> Alright, thanks @Veii I will post back results when I get around to update it.
> 
> Question: Will this 6.20A allow me to downgrade if I ever need to?
> Another question: Was there a previous BIOS that had good stable predictions for my CPU/RAM?





tappeddarkman said:


> Im running a 3600x on the 6.20 bios too. and my voltages are: vddcr soc = 1.1, cldo vddp = 1.0979, cldo vddg = 1.0979. I never touched any of those values in the bios. Only set xmp. Do you recommend the same for me? is having those voltages that high a bad thing?


Exactly the same thing
You need at least a 50mV offset over VDDP in order for the infinity fabric to behave properly
And then another 50-75mV offset over infinity fabric=VDDG which is for vSOC 
(system on chip voltage)
By having everything with identical voltage you choke it
On stock this behavior doesn't happen
But XMP prediction is a mess 

Maybe the only bios which was halfway fine, was The Stilts ABBA release 
1.0.0.4B came with "boot-speed" fixes, but this fixes made more problems than actually helped
Memory Training got messed up for anything that is not Micron Die
They introduced per CCX and per CCD overclocking and voltage options
But fully messed up voltages and memory training ^^'

Yes please upgrade, you can downgrade officially if you want - but there will be no need
Because either it works (which we have confirmed) or it doesn't post 
(which is not possible, as it's an officially signed bios) 
This bug seems to happen also on Gigabyte F12 bioses which are AGESA 1004B @BlueNinja0 i haven't seen one bios without bugs so far 
We know 6.20A does predict acceptable values even when you go 1900FCLK/3800 MT/s memory
But even there you have to set up some values in order for it to behave normal

Answer would be no 
Haven't seen a bugfree bios so far - but it's more AGESAs fault here
ASRock does an alright job to keep updates on
At least bioses are less broken this days, only AGESA is a mess


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Regarding BIOS v6.20 and 1st gen:

1700 user here, and this BIOS is better than 5.80 or anything lower than that.

Haven't found any major/minor problems, everything works as intended.


----------



## Veii

Dekaohtoura said:


> Regarding BIOS v6.20 and 1st gen:
> 
> 1700 user here, and this BIOS is better than 5.80 or anything lower than that.
> 
> Haven't found any major/minor problems, everything works as intended.


Good to know, thank you 
Soo 6.20A will work even better
But 1004B had SMU access issues and cache latency issues on 1st gen :thinking:


----------



## smeroni68

Veii said:


> Never, mind :wheee:
> This predicted values are a pure mess
> 
> VDDG,VSOC,VDDP all are at 1.1 with 60ohm procODT
> This is just asking for troubles
> Well first grab 6.20A from
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-740.html#post28385478
> Update normally
> Then up to which ram you have
> Start with 32ohm procODT
> CLD0_VDDP 900mV
> CLDO_VDDG 950mV
> vSOC 1.05
> CAD_BUS 24-20-24-24Ohm
> 
> Waiting for your guys test on the Microcode 6.20A UBU Mod
> And if me breaking ASRock's Bios verification capsule was a success


Hi @Veii,
i need some hints probably.
I set a stable MCLK and FCLK at 1867Mhz, so my Micron E-Die 3600 C16 run perfectly with XMP at this FCLK, with just 1.368v (check screens attached).
I try to set and boot FCLK and MCLK at 1900Mhz, but my rig do not boot. Memory I tested in asinc and it works also at 3800, but no way to let my X470 Taichi to boot (it try 3 times to init but finally reset to stock the bios).

These my bios settings:
CLD0_VDDP 920mV
CLDO_VDDG 970mV
vSOC 1.07

Any hint to try to reach 1900Mhz FCLK?

Thanks mate for your help.


----------



## Veii

smeroni68 said:


> Hi @Veii,
> i need some hints probably.
> I set a stable MCLK and FCLK at 1867Mhz, so my Micron E-Die 3600 C16 run perfectly with XMP at this FCLK, with just 1.368v (check screens attached).
> I try to set and boot FCLK and MCLK at 1900Mhz, but my rig do not boot. Memory I tested in asinc and it works also at 3800, but no way to let my X470 Taichi to boot (it try 3 times to init but finally reset to stock the bios).
> 
> These my bios settings:
> CLD0_VDDP 920mV
> CLDO_VDDG 970mV
> vSOC 1.07
> 
> Any hint to try to reach 1900Mhz FCLK?
> 
> Thanks mate for your help.


I have couple of questions
How did you calculate tRFC and where where did you get tRDWR from ?
AGESA 1004, on X470 - did you use JZs new x470 taichi release or which bios is this from
I remember The Stilts was ABBA not 1004B :thinking:
On ABBA you lose per CCX OC, but as you don't have it variably pushed and all to 4.3 ~ is there any need of running 1004B ?
If yes, what's your remain VDDG voltages, both CCD and IOD
VDDP is awkward, is it auto predicted or did you get the advice from somewhere else ?

Just wanting to make sure on couple of things before continuing 
Soo we only have the issue of FCLK not working on 1900Mhz ?
For 1900 you can go with 1.1v vSOC and lower VDDP 
The only thing we need to finetune is VDDG CCD and IOD , as you're running per CCX OC

Apparently this exists lol
https://botflakes.de/asrock/x470tc/


----------



## smeroni68

Veii said:


> I have couple of questions
> How did you calculate tRFC and where where did you get tRDWR from ?
> AGESA 1004, on X470 - did you use JZs new x470 taichi release or which bios is this from
> I remember The Stilts was ABBA not 1004B :thinking:
> On ABBA you lose per CCX OC, but as you don't have it variably pushed and all to 4.3 ~ is there any need of running 1004B ?
> If yes, what's your remain VDDG voltages, both CCD and IOD
> VDDP is awkward, is it auto predicted or did you get the advice from somewhere else ?
> 
> Just wanting to make sure on couple of things before continuing
> Soo we only have the issue of FCLK not working on 1900Mhz ?
> For 1900 you can go with 1.1v vSOC and lower VDDP
> The only thing we need to finetune is VDDG CCD and IOD , as you're running per CCX OC


Hi Veii,
I haven't calculated nothing for ram, just apply XMP 2.0 profile and increased frequency and a bit voltage. All the values are determined by the bios and xmp.
I use from a couple of months the L3.92 bios from JZ site, it is 1004B.
I use CCX OC at 4.3 with fixed voltage 1237mV and L2 on LLC.
I attached a picture of my bios settings. Before doing these settings I had on Auto the VDDP and VDDG (with auto values at 1.09 on both), but after reading your post I managed to change and fix these values too as per screenshot.

The only issue is exactly that forcing Ram at 3800 and FCLK to 1900, the system do not boot anymore (I mean no way to get back the bios... black screen from scratch).

I can play with vsoc vid and the other, but please put in the answer some values from your point of view... I'll check them to see.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Veii

smeroni68 said:


> Hi Veii,
> I haven't calculated nothing for ram, just apply XMP 2.0 profile and increased frequency and a bit voltage. All the values are determined by the bios and xmp.
> I use from a couple of months the L3.92 bios from JZ site, it is 1004B.
> I use CCX OC at 4.3 with fixed voltage 1237mV and L2 on LLC.
> I attached a picture of my bios settings. Before doing these settings I had on Auto the VDDP and VDDG (with auto values at 1.09 on both), but after reading your post I managed to change and fix these values too as per screenshot.
> 
> The only issue is exactly that forcing Ram at 3800 and FCLK to 1900, the system do not boot anymore (I mean no way to get back the bios... black screen from scratch).
> 
> I can play with vsoc vid and the other, but please put in the answer some values from your point of view... I'll check them to see.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


You can try:
VDDP 930 mV
VDDG 1025 mV
vSOC 1100 mV

VDDG IOD 985mV
VDDG CCD 1025mV

Your CAD_BUS of 24-24-24-24 is awkward , it was fine for 1003ABBA but not for 1004
Try 30-20-24-24 on this

Right now i'm comparing TC Ultimate bios with normal 3.92
98.9% sure we can convert taichi's to ultimate because no ethernet driver module seems to be missing 
0.1 % unsure because i found changes in how AMD CBS is pre-set'up and how "setup" aka defaults are set up
After that is passed, i'll either confirm or mod transplant, so X470 users can use the new JZ Beta 3.94 X470 bios


----------



## smeroni68

Veii said:


> You can try:
> VDDP 930 mV
> VDDG 1025 mV
> vSOC 1100 mV
> 
> VDDG IOD 985mV
> VDDG CCD 1025mV
> 
> Your CAD_BUS of 24-24-24-24 is awkward , it was fine for 1003ABBA but not for 1004
> Try 30-20-24-24 on this
> 
> Right now i'm comparing TC Ultimate bios with normal 3.92
> 98.9% sure we can convert taichi's to ultimate because no ethernet driver module seems to be missing
> 0.1 % unsure because i found changes in how AMD CBS is pre-set'up and how "setup" aka defaults are set up
> After that is passed, i'll either confirm or mod transplant, so X470 users can use the new JZ Beta 3.94 X470 bios


I set with current FCLK 1867 the values and made some test to see if any pros or cons. I attached some screens to check the settings.

Anyway I try to set 1900 FCLK and RAM at 3800, but no luck.
I made also a short video to see the init of the mobo, if codes can help to understand something more.

Link to video here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1o8sArmGRnl1a8IeOsdOvbLV-W_rbUBNI

Please do not forgot I'm running a double chiplet 3900X... just to not forgot.

Thanks.


----------



## Veii

smeroni68 said:


> I set with current FCLK 1867 the values and made some test to see if any pros or cons. I attached some screens to check the settings.
> 
> Anyway I try to set 1900 FCLK and RAM at 3800, but no luck.
> I made also a short video to see the init of the mobo, if codes can help to understand something more.
> 
> Link to video here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1o8sArmGRnl1a8IeOsdOvbLV-W_rbUBNI
> 
> Please do not forgot I'm running a double chiplet 3900X... just to not forgot.
> 
> Thanks.


That's why you got higher voltage values
but doesn't it let you set 985 instead 990 ?
same for 1025 instead of 1020 , should be then 1030 not 20
Why is CPU Frequency and VID set to manual ?
per CCX is done somewhere else not here ?

I don't like your bios, the voltages are fine - either your cpu doesn't like it or the bios doesn't like it
I tend to the 2nd one


----------



## smeroni68

Veii said:


> That's why you got higher voltage values
> but doesn't it let you set 985 instead 990 ?
> same for 1025 instead of 1020 , should be then 1030 not 20
> Why is CPU Frequency and VID set to manual ?
> per CCX is done somewhere else not here ?
> 
> I don't like your bios, the voltages are fine - either your cpu doesn't like it or the bios doesn't like it
> I tend to the 2nd one


The minimum resolution is 0.01 on soc-vddg-vddp... can't set 1.025 and 0.985... I already tested the mayor rounded values, but nothing good about 1900 on FCLK.
CPU frequency and VID are in manual to have during boot and bios a controlled frequency/voltage. The real values are overwritten by the ones set into CCX advanced menu that take effect after boot from scratch.
I think is the bios that probably do not like 1900 FCLK forcing... we will see in future, maybe if you prepare the 3.94 from X470 TC Ultimate to be used on normal X470 TC.

EDIT: Just to give an explaination about the manual freq/vid i use. At beginning I was leaving Auto on both, and many times when I was testing per CCX OC at higher frequencies, I had cold boot problems (not too much but I had). I discovered that using this "trick", the cold boot (and resume from suspend too) has been solved 100%. The mobo boot/resume with safer/controlled values than CCX override with OC (this I expect happens due to my direct experience).
Anyway I tested also starting from default bios and setting up the minimum stuff to try booting 1900 FCLK... no way...


----------



## BlueNinja0

@Veii I'm still on 6.20 but here's a screenshot of Ryzen Master with stock RAM settings. I turned off the XMP profile.
I see the voltage levels are similar to what you recommended me, except for SOC voltage which is at 1.025v. But procODT is still at 60 ohms. Do you consider this stable?


----------



## Veii

BlueNinja0 said:


> @Veii I'm still on 6.20 but here's a screenshot of Ryzen Master with stock RAM settings. I turned off the XMP profile.
> I see the voltage levels are similar to what you recommended me, except for SOC voltage which is at 1.025v. But procODT is still at 60 ohms. Do you consider this stable?


On stock it behaves exactly how it should behave
See The Stilts writeup here about Voltage Rule of scaling
https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...hnical-matisse-not-really-4.html#post28031966

cLDO_VDDP = own value
cLDO_VDDG = cLDO_VDDP + 50mV-75mV
VSOC = cLDO_VDDG + 50mV as lowest, or cLDO_VDDP + 100mV as lowest

No one has so far tested if VSOC is perfectly tied to VDDG or it goes from VDDP up
Because VDDG can be higher than 75mV , same as VSOC can be far higher - but has to be minimum 50mV higher than VDDG

Yes all normal behavior except that procODT at 60ohm is far to hig
But it's used soo even the worst spectek or hynix kit can successfully post on this board
Or 32gb dimms can post without issues - soo it's high by default
Just that high does limit maximum Fabric Overclock - lower is always better
Loading XMP just bugs voltage out to even wrong voltages, just set them by yourself how they have to be



smeroni68 said:


> The minimum resolution is 0.01 on soc-vddg-vddp... can't set 1.025 and 0.985... I already tested the mayor rounded values, but nothing good about 1900 on FCLK.
> CPU frequency and VID are in manual to have during boot and bios a controlled frequency/voltage. The real values are overwritten by the ones set into CCX advanced menu that take effect after boot from scratch.
> I think is the bios that probably do not like 1900 FCLK forcing... we will see in future, maybe if you prepare the 3.94 from X470 TC Ultimate to be used on normal X470 TC.
> 
> EDIT: Just to give an explaination about the manual freq/vid i use. At beginning I was leaving Auto on both, and many times when I was testing per CCX OC at higher frequencies, I had cold boot problems (not too much but I had). I discovered that using this "trick", the cold boot (and resume from suspend too) has been solved 100%. The mobo boot/resume with safer/controlled values than CCX override with OC (this I expect happens due to my direct experience).
> Anyway I tested also starting from default bios and setting up the minimum stuff to try booting 1900 FCLK... no way...


Cold boot issues would relate to your CAD_BUS values tho
I wouldn't see it as resolve going around the problem 
I mean, what works works - but Ryzen Master does disable CPPC (not that you'd need it with fixed frequency)
But it's an ineffective way to OC, because cores won't sleep

If you have a SPI flasher, you can flash it over with flashtool (just to be sure you can recover)
Except some defaulting differences, there is again non between both bioses (X470TU392 vs X470TC392)
Just this time there is actually a settings change on default for the ultimates, compared to X370 vs X470 Taichi
I still am 98.9% sure it will work, this 0.1% is just that i haven't had the time till now to deconstruct what exactly changed
The changed locations are noted 

New Agesa Matisse microcode is confirmed to work on 1004B 
Although we haven't confirmed changes, it's loaded
Soo anyone who wants to bother, can flashrom flash my UBU 6.20A mod without being worried of dead boards
If the whitelist capsule way and the UBU mod are flashable via ASRocks own bios utility - no one has yet confirmed
Waiting for answers 
But the UBU 6.20A will work via flashrom for Taichi users~
(Taichi Ultimate update path, i'm yet not 100% sure, only 98.9% ~ need someone to test this)


----------



## tappeddarkman

I tried updating to 6.20A. Enabled xmp and changed my fan profiles, and for whatever reason it failed post 3 out of 4 times. The 4th time i got into windows. Ran some benchmarks to get a baseline for a before and after changing soc/cldo_vddp/cldo_vddg voltages. When i went to restart and apply those voltages, it would not post at all. Even after clearing the bios it wouldn't post. I was eventually able to get into bios and reverted back to 6.20. With 6.20 i never have those problems. I'm not sure if its something specific to my system.


----------



## smeroni68

tappeddarkman said:


> I tried updating to 6.20A. Enabled xmp and changed my fan profiles, and for whatever reason it failed post 3 out of 4 times. The 4th time i got into windows. Ran some benchmarks to get a baseline for a before and after changing soc/cldo_vddp/cldo_vddg voltages. When i went to restart and apply those voltages, it would not post at all. Even after clearing the bios it wouldn't post. I was eventually able to get into bios and reverted back to 6.20. With 6.20 i never have those problems. I'm not sure if its something specific to my system.


Have you flashed 6.20A original or UBU mod? Just to know.


----------



## Veii

@fcchin WD-40 Magic was not strong enough
Needs WD-99 to know rebirth magic 
I got it passing 54 & b0 up till 55 
But it stopped at 55

Wasted ~150ml of it, got it at the 5th time with full contact clear + back passing 55, but i end up at 4d
All still memory controller related
Flashed 5.10 bios, and new 6.20A
Nothing i can do

But cores get hot, only memory controller is dead
I'm thinking what to do with it
Maybe a DIY Ryzen CoffeeMug warmer
Unsure still, a good souvenir it is, a lapped one

Need to look up how to convert down USB signal to 1v and test Pins 
Maybe it will be a coffee warmer or pocketwarmer with li-ion battery and switch~
Ideas what to do with it ?
AMD has no need for functional 14nm chips, only functional IMC's :thinking:


----------



## tappeddarkman

smeroni68 said:


> Have you flashed 6.20A original or UBU mod? Just to know.


Tbh im not 100% sure. It was the attached file from this post: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-740.html#post28385478

I now see there is a mirror link in the same post.


----------



## smeroni68

tappeddarkman said:


> Tbh im not 100% sure. It was the attached file from this post: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-740.html#post28385478
> 
> 
> 
> I now see there is a mirror link in the same post.


It is the released one not the modded version.
That's strange, because on my X370 Taichi board with Ryzen 2400G cpu i installed it and it was working. I just tested a bit but i found an annoying problem on debug 2 digit leds that i set to show the CPU temp after boot, but in this version with my 2400G is probably bugged because end with a fixed AA. So i flashed back v5.60 without problems via integrated ezflash. This my experience with it.

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jearly410

smeroni68 said:


> It is the released one not the modded version.
> That's strange, because on my X370 Taichi board with Ryzen 2400G cpu i installed it and it was working. I just tested a bit but i found an annoying problem on debug 2 digit leds that i set to show the CPU temp after boot, but in this version with my 2400G is probably bugged because end with a fixed AA. So i flashed back v5.60 without problems via integrated ezflash. This my experience with it.
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


My board has been showing the AA code whenever I choose to show it in the BIOS settings. Has been acting this way for the past few bios's at least. Currently on 6.2


----------



## polkfan

so far it looks like we might not have Ryzen 4000 support 

Only B450 and up


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> so far it looks like we might not have Ryzen 4000 support
> 
> Only B450 and up


Doubt, at least we - maybe not others
Where did you read that ?
The bios still has a lot of free space


----------



## cameronmc88

Been away away for a while, I'm still on BIOS 5.80.. was just wondering if there is much new stuff (chipset drivers, power plans and other stuff) and what's the best new BIOS for gaming?

Also I heard of things such as PBO bug and CCX OC for gaming, which do you guys think is the best atm?


----------



## Veii

cameronmc88 said:


> Been away away for a while, I'm still on BIOS 5.80.. was just wondering if there is much new stuff (chipset drivers, power plans and other stuff) and what's the best new BIOS for gaming?
> 
> Also I heard of things such as PBO bug and CCX OC for gaming, which do you guys think is the best atm?


https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-740.html#post28385478
This one so far for 3rd gen
But this UBU Mod should perform better, if it allows to be installed the normal way
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-746.html#post28403358

No one has tried so far if ASRock bios even allows to install UBU-MOD 6.20A with updated microcode
But 6.20A it is, so far as "best" bios
PBO is still a broken mess on 1004B
Don't use it, 1005B has exciting PBO features and should come out in less than 10 weeks - somewhere single digit


----------



## polkfan

Veii said:


> Doubt, at least we - maybe not others
> Where did you read that ?
> The bios still has a lot of free space


So far a leak showed only B450 support and up but nothing for x300 series. Really hoping its not real as our board is beast for these things and like you said we have extra room to work with on the chip.


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> So far a leak showed only B450 support and up but nothing for x300 series. Really hoping its not real as our board is beast for these things and like you said we have extra room to work with on the chip.


If it's bigger in size, we still can resolder a new bios chip or just split Zen&Zen+ Bios and Zen2+Zen3 bios on a 16mb chip
At the end, X470 remains identical and X470 will for sure get support

Soo we shouldn't worry 
but i'm not sure about other people's X370
CH6 should have support


----------



## fcchin

@Veii, OH I'm sorry to hear....... you tried your best.... 5x effort.

I on the other hand lost a Vega_64 on Apr_10 BURNT due to liquid leaking because pipe too stiff, bending too much, finally dislodge after 24 hours, because B450aorusM cpu location different to taichi. Sent to repair hoping for small problems outside of main GPU core chip.

The 3800x + HOF has been difficult as well, XMP crash randomly gaming or idling. Quick and dirty trick voltage up 1.4v read by A-tuning does not get stability. 3600mhz at 18-18-18-18-38-84 (Ryzen master found it doesn't follow HOF XMP, taichi bios changed everything.), regardless, latency is 68ns. 

Finally forced to use 1usmus calculator SAFE_MANUAL crashes randomly within 48 hours without follow recommended voltages. 

Now trying SAFE_V2 including all recommended voltage, crash once windows idling, then up soc 1.025 -> 1.0315 and cldo_VDDP 0.9 -> 0.95, seems cldo CCD and IOD 1v very useful. Latency is 72ns surprisingly slower. 

A long long way to go to fine-tune them.


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> Good <timezone>
> 
> EDIT:
> If i wasn't clear, pick UBU mod for flashtool flashing methods
> - and only pick MODTC620 whitelist if you can recover the board or want to try on-board flash test
> EDIT2: made tiny mistake on MODTC - reuploaded fixed version


To everyone, has anyone perform physical MOD remove original bios chip and replace with a SOCKET. Anyone? any pictures? any tips? bills of materials ???

I found a friend of a friend who has a SPI flasher, hence I'm planning a back-up exit strategy, especially now that my warranty just expired.

Thanks all.


----------



## PJVol

fcchin said:


> The 3800x + HOF has been difficult as well.


Have you tried vsoc 1.1v ?


----------



## kmac20

Dekaohtoura said:


> Regarding BIOS v6.20 and 1st gen:
> 
> 1700 user here, and this BIOS is better than 5.80 or anything lower than that.
> 
> Haven't found any major/minor problems, everything works as intended.



@Dekaohtoura Thank you for this. I'm still on bios 4.60 or 4.70, so if you say its as good as, or better, I will update.


And this part of the question to everyone: whats the protocol for overclocking nowadays? I haven't done it in awhile, I've had everything running at stock since my last windows format, and I'm wondering if using Ryzen master is the way to go now? I'm running a 1700 as well. I don't care about pushing my memory at all past 2966. Its rated for 3200, but its not samsung b die and I'm happy that it runs at 2933. It used to run at 3066 on an older BIOS but it doesn't now, and I don't care for the headache of ram overclocking nowadays especially when I run this PC almost constantly. Not worth it IMO, does everything I need it to at stock mostly, although maybe once I have more time I'll do it. Just care about boosting the CPU speed a little bit.

I think when I upgrade this CPU I may get a new board as well. Right now the 2600x is on sale at microcenter for $99, I'm thinking of grabbing one just to do it, maybe replace this for certain stuff and use this 1700 for a server I'm making. Regardless, just wondering how everythings being done.


----------



## fcchin

@kmac20,

I was on 1700x with bios 6.2, very satisfying. Allow my corsair hynix afr 3000mhz to 3133mhz for 3 months without crash.


----------



## fcchin

PJVol said:


> Have you tried vsoc 1.1v ?


Hi @PJVol,

Yes I recall when first using full original XMP, wanted to enjoy no hassle care free consumer privilege, but crash on 2nd day, then I up Dram volts, then change SOC volts down, all no good. Crash on boot immediately, or windows crash immediately, Zen 2 don't like XMP of HOF at all, nemesis. 

Then 1usmus calculator SAFE_MANUAL soc 1.1 at first, crash on 2nd day also no good.

then SAFE_V2 soc 1.025 crash on 2nd day

now 1.0315v plus cldo VDDP 0.95, success past 2 day, tonight is 3rd day, well, just keep trying to find best speed volts etc.....

haihhhhh no short cut when matching taichi_x370 to intel XMP, seems to always be WAY-OFF for ALL parameters.


----------



## PJVol

fcchin said:


> Hi @*PJVol* ,
> 
> Yes I recall when first using full original XMP, wanted to enjoy no hassle care free consumer privilege, but crash on 2nd day, then I up Dram volts, then change SOC volts down, all no good. Crash on boot immediately, or windows crash immediately, Zen 2 don't like XMP of HOF at all, nemesis.
> 
> Then 1usmus calculator SAFE_MANUAL soc 1.1 at first, crash on 2nd day also no good.
> 
> then SAFE_V2 soc 1.025 crash on 2nd day
> 
> now 1.0315v plus cldo VDDP 0.95, success past 2 day, tonight is 3rd day, well, just keep trying to find best speed volts etc.....
> 
> haihhhhh no short cut when matching taichi_x370 to intel XMP, seems to always be WAY-OFF for ALL parameters.


 How many mem sticks are now set in your PC ? If 2, then it looks like you've messed up with settings a little.
PS: and why you've set procODT to 60 Ohm, when it should be 34


----------



## fcchin

I have 4 sticks of 8GB. When everything default/auto, major screw up.

60ohms, I didn't set, it was first boot up and I was so shocked and surprised to see it so far out of spec.... and so many many items completely not according to spec... tried it few days so many crashes, finally 1usmus calculator rescue the life out of them again.


----------



## PJVol

If I wanted to minimize messing things up i would probably avoid using RM completely(i mean *uninstall and forget*) and set all params in UEFI. All that you need to watch for can be seen in HWInfo64 and DRAM Calculator(for mem settings, *including timings*)
ps: bolded text related to your next post


----------



## fcchin

oh yes, of course, the RM is only to read parameters, since ryzen timing checker no longer shows various stuff.


----------



## brenopapito

@Veii

I'm trying 3733 with fast timings from calculator, but always reboot during Karhu test.

My currently stable settings (TM5 20 cycles + RAM Test 15.000%) are:

Soc: 1.1v
VDDP: 0.950v
VDDG CCD: 1.0v
VDDG IOD: 1.0v
Soc LLC: AUTO
DRAM Voltage: 1.45v
ProcODT: 32
CAD BUS: 24/20/24/24
Bios: 3.92 (1.0.0.4 Patch B)


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kmac20 said:


> @Dekaohtoura Thank you for this. I'm still on bios 4.60 or 4.70, so if you say its as good as, or better, I will update.
> 
> 
> And this part of the question to everyone: whats the protocol for overclocking nowadays? I haven't done it in awhile, I've had everything running at stock since my last windows format, and I'm wondering if using Ryzen master is the way to go now? I'm running a 1700 as well. I don't care about pushing my memory at all past 2966. Its rated for 3200, but its not samsung b die and I'm happy that it runs at 2933. It used to run at 3066 on an older BIOS but it doesn't now, and I don't care for the headache of ram overclocking nowadays especially when I run this PC almost constantly. Not worth it IMO, does everything I need it to at stock mostly, although maybe once I have more time I'll do it. Just care about boosting the CPU speed a little bit.
> 
> I think when I upgrade this CPU I may get a new board as well. Right now the 2600x is on sale at microcenter for $99, I'm thinking of grabbing one just to do it, maybe replace this for certain stuff and use this 1700 for a server I'm making. Regardless, just wondering how everythings being done.


You're welcome.

Just a thought, though. If you won't oc mem and/or cpu, don't bother updating the BIOS, I don't think it will offer you anything more than your now stable setup.

I "had" to try almost every BIOS release since I'm plagued with a very bad IMC and couldn't even ran my memory at rated speed/timings...first time I managed to do it was with v5.1, but there were other minor inconveniences that got me to update to 5.6, 5.8 and now to 6.2 (waiting for 1005 AGESA to update again).

If you're happy where you're now (performance and stability), stay there.


----------



## dawidezzo

Hello.

I have a question about bios downgrade.

Have any of you tried this method or know a better one?







Edit: works perfectly, successfully downgrade from 6.20 to 5.10


----------



## Veii

I strongly would recommend not to do that and downgrade far down @dawidezzo (not by this method)
That was my first reason why i invested 50$ in getting an EVC2 Flasher&Programmer
(well and because it would come in handy for it's remain featuresets ~ now that i spend money anyways)

Downgrading that way, will mess up the Board and it's how my Taichi initially had issues
Normally it shouldn't let you and error out on verification errors
But it seems currently it works

Although i can not recommend it at all
Rather using the clean flashtool method described by The Stilt - for a full SPI reflash
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...04-agesa-fw-stack-patched-bioses-3rd-gen.html
This method illustrated here doesn't replace every bit inside the chip and will cause hash missmatch and at worst not even post
Glad it worked for you, but it's not recommendable at all 

@brenopapito can you show the example Calculator timings, to predict what failed ?
When you force cLDO_VDDP and cLDO_VDDG , at least force vSOC too
vSOC is is minimum 50mV higher than VDDG

EDIT:
6.20A is recommendable, 6.20 is not


----------



## dawidezzo

Thx @*Veii* for warning 

"This method illustrated here doesn't replace every bit inside the chip and will cause hash missmatch and at worst not even post"

So you recommend repeating the whole process with flashrom to be sure? Or maybe just a simple update using the traditional method will be fine?

Unfortunately I do not have x370 Taichi but Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming so bios 6.20A it's not an option 

Well, unless I don't know something


----------



## ma3uk

dawidezzo said:


> Thx @*Veii* for warning
> 
> "This method illustrated here doesn't replace every bit inside the chip and will cause hash missmatch and at worst not even post"
> 
> So you recommend repeating the whole process with flashrom to be sure? Or maybe just a simple update using the traditional method will be fine?
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have x370 Taichi but Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming so bios 6.20A it's not an option
> 
> Well, unless I don't know something


As far as I know, Taichi BIOS is fully compatible with Professional Gaming, but I don’t know that the AQUANTIA network card will work.


----------



## thomasck

@brenopapito increase ram voltage


----------



## brenopapito

Veii said:


> I strongly would recommend not to do that and downgrade far down @dawidezzo (not by this method)
> That was my first reason why i invested 50$ in getting an EVC2 Flasher&Programmer
> (well and because it would come in handy for it's remain featuresets ~ now that i spend money anyways)
> 
> Downgrading that way, will mess up the Board and it's how my Taichi initially had issues
> Normally it shouldn't let you and error out on verification errors
> But it seems currently it works
> 
> Although i can not recommend it at all
> Rather using the clean flashtool method described by The Stilt - for a full SPI reflash
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...04-agesa-fw-stack-patched-bioses-3rd-gen.html
> This method illustrated here doesn't replace every bit inside the chip and will cause hash missmatch and at worst not even post
> Glad it worked for you, but it's not recommendable at all
> 
> @brenopapito can you show the example Calculator timings, to predict what failed ?
> When you force cLDO_VDDP and cLDO_VDDG , at least force vSOC too
> vSOC is is minimum 50mV higher than VDDG
> 
> EDIT:
> 6.20A is recommendable, 6.20 is not





thomasck said:


> @brenopapito increase ram voltage


I'm trying to use the fast timings from calculator.

tRAS: 32>>>28
tRC: 48>>>42
tRFC: 358>>>298
tCWL: 16>>>14
tRTP: 12>>>8
Twrrd: 3>>>1
tCKE: 9>>>1

I'll change the voltages (Soc: 1.1v / VDDP: 1.0v / VDDG CCD: 1.05v / VDDG IOD: 1.05v / DRAM: 1.46v) and redo the tests.


----------



## thomasck

@brenopapito I think before you should try only pushing ram voltage to 1.475 and see if gets stable.. My current clock is 3733 and timings are in the spoiler, try that at 1.465-1.475V


Spoiler















I'm running those timings with soc 1.05, vddp 0900 vddg 0950 vddg iod 0950 and ram 1.465

Looks like there's no much else to tight in my case, 14 14 14 14 get's me nothing in terms of numbers, and needs around 1.49V to be stable. tRFC 261 has a little more of performance effect with the expense of more voltage, -0.2ns in latency is not worthy that. 

also, take a look at this, some timings like tRAS, tRC, tCWL are related to others, is not just about reducing them

https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md#binning

or, google every timing you are trying to reduce to see how is it's calculation


----------



## Schussnik

Hi Gents,

I'm currently running on bios 6.20 and I can't get my set of 2x16Gb PC3200 Crucial/Micron Die E to run :-(

Basically it only runs with one stick, as soon as I put the second one in, irrelevant to the slot or the frequency/timings I've tried the PC get stuck in a boot/reboot loop.

Any recommendation on very generic/safe overall settings in the BIOS I can try? I'm running a 3700X by the way.

Thanks


----------



## Veii

dawidezzo said:


> [email protected]*Veii* for warning
> 
> "This method illustrated here doesn't replace every bit inside the chip and will cause hash missmatch and at worst not even post"
> 
> So you recommend repeating the whole process with flashrom to be sure? Or maybe just a simple update using the traditional method will be fine?


On downgrades it's recommendable
But both the AFUEFI method & the Flashrom method will wipe serial number, HWID, Ethernet Mac AdresS
Which in short, voids warranty

If you check #4 of the Flashrom method by The Stilt ~ you get a visual representation (a bad one, i'm sorry for that) how the tool actually works and how to make a NAND backup 
(NAND Backup, terminology used for phones = Full backup of everything including profiles & NVRAM)

Out of this "Full Backup" you can use Reous Guide guide 
(credits go to the representative owners of the tools of course)
to transfer over this specific board unique numbers, while keeping warranty up

For you it's already too late, so it doesn't matter
But yes, it's recommended to clean flash it
Normally like illustrated on 1usmus's Thread, AFUEFI does update each of the sectors individually and technically is safer
But there is a reason why on mods, it's recommend to first flash the official Bios and then ontop of that without /X flash the mod
Bioses often are capsuled and sometimes are signed (looking at ASRock and Asus) 
Downgrading, logically will break any possible chance of signing pass 
- because an old bios can't know "known public keys" of a new Bios

Yes please reflash clean with Flashrom, just to skip bugs
The AFUEFI /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCMS method works well for doing clean updates and i always take that path instead of the boards own update tool
But Flashrom is a pure SPI Flash & Wipe - nothing remains after it does it's job = also more volatile to powerloss 


dawidezzo said:


> Unfortunately I do not have x370 Taichi but Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming so bios 6.20A it's not an option
> Well, unless I don't know something


You actually do 
The X370 Fatal1ty, like the X470 Taichi - are all perfectly * identical and use also the same Bios ****

The differences are:
* X470 Taichi has more RGB and so the RGB Firmware is different + has an ownboard Type-C Header & uses a 32mb romchip instead a 16mb one
** Nonthereless, all X370 bioses are downported from X470 
- some boards are different, some have replaced modules for their VRM controller it's loadline to work properly 

But at the end
X370 Fatal1ty, X370 Taichi & X470 Taichi 
(ultimate looks to behave the same, misses no modules but has different cmos reset-defaults)
All this boards based down from the X470 Taichi and are identical

Which means, 
you can crossconvert between each of this 3 and keep their updatepath natively
I've jumped often to the X470 Taichi update path, because the bioses where actually clean and not a mess
Also tried how the Fatal1ty Gaming, bios skin looks like 
I find the X370 Taichi B&W Clockwork Design more appealing

Yes, only this subtle thing is not known that much 
If you have nothing against the Taichi Bios skin, go and convert up
Just update to 5.80 officially and run ASRock Polychrome, soo it updates the 2nd part of it's firmware
Many of the strange bugs, have a connection with the RGB Controller 
It's recommended to at least launch once, ASRock Polychrome - just so it updates it's internal firmware

The X470 Taichi Bios, like mentioned above is 32mb in size
16 of these are a placeholder for the potential future
Which means, if you want to use X470 Bioses, you need to clean up this 16mb of data on a hex editor
Because a 32mb bios can't fit on 16mb X370 Rom-Chips

Simple work, and can assist & teach ~ if you haven't read much of this forum here
Just yes, you can crossconvert and downconvert with ease by using Flashrom
No issue there - only RGB Firmware is a bit "confused"
Soo a X370->X470 Taichi convert, logically needs to use X470 Polychrome 
X370 -> X370 convert has the same RGB Firmware
what will only bug out "a bit" is X470 in-bios RGB Firmware control
* if you convert X370 Fatal1ty/Taichi -> X470 Taichi update path, use X470 Polychrome but don't update it's RGB firmware manually


----------



## Veii

dawidezzo said:


> Unfortunately I do not have x370 Taichi but Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming so bios 6.20A it's not an option
> 
> Well, unless I don't know something
> 
> 
> ma3uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, Taichi BIOS is fully compatible with Professional Gaming, but I don’t know that the AQUANTIA network card will work.
Click to expand...

This is actually true, thank you
Doublechecked, and some unknown no name modules are inserted onto the 6.20 Fatal1ty
It will post for sure without hash-missmatch

But try it first on the 5.80 which i've used back then and know it works
If Aquantia 5Gbit doesn't work, i likely can stitch them together for you


Spoiler














But there shouldn't be a post issue at all
Need to explore what this modules are exactly for, can only confirm Taichi->Fatal1ty worked on my side because the Bioses are pretty much identical
Here something has been added, well it won't make post issues at least
- could be just the skin difference, you need to test if the port still works afterwards


----------



## polkfan

Really hoping for new GPU's this year probably gonna save my $$$ for that since i bought a new DAC/AMP and pair of headphones. 

Though i'm hoping we get Ryzen 4000 too. My 1080 just isn't up to 1440P 144hz gaming anymore lol. 

Been thinking about a 3900X but with newer parts coming in 6 months i'll wait. 3700X is doing very well anyways and i mainly want to get a IPC+Frequency improvement. Found out that the 3900X still stays at 4150-4300mhz during gaming so i would only see gains in my encodes.

Will probably grab anouther kit of memory though for 32GB gonna be the same kit i have now lol going for $155 now. Will probably have to drop the timings a bit though


----------



## brenopapito

thomasck said:


> @brenopapito I think before you should try only pushing ram voltage to 1.475 and see if gets stable.. My current clock is 3733 and timings are in the spoiler, try that at 1.465-1.475V
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running those timings with soc 1.05, vddp 0900 vddg 0950 vddg iod 0950 and ram 1.465
> 
> Looks like there's no much else to tight in my case, 14 14 14 14 get's me nothing in terms of numbers, and needs around 1.49V to be stable. tRFC 261 has a little more of performance effect with the expense of more voltage, -0.2ns in latency is not worthy that.
> 
> also, take a look at this, some timings like tRAS, tRC, tCWL are related to others, is not just about reducing them
> 
> https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md#binning
> 
> or, google every timing you are trying to reduce to see how is it's calculation


THANKS!
*I saved your post for future reference

Let the tests begin!


----------



## pschorr1123

Schussnik said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I'm currently running on bios 6.20 and I can't get my set of 2x16Gb PC3200 Crucial/Micron Die E to run :-(
> 
> Basically it only runs with one stick, as soon as I put the second one in, irrelevant to the slot or the frequency/timings I've tried the PC get stuck in a boot/reboot loop.
> 
> Any recommendation on very generic/safe overall settings in the BIOS I can try? I'm running a 3700X by the way.
> 
> Thanks


Have you tested both sticks independently to rule out a defective stick of RAM? Perhaps try clearing the cmos or loading safe defaults in bios) before installing both sticks of RAM (if they both have passed when tested individually) so it can retrain the memory timings @ 2133 

Then if 2133 is successful with both sticks load xmp and manually set ddr voltage to 1.35

Also be sure you are using a2 and B2 slots for 2 Dimms for optimal performance not A1 and A2 or B1 and B2


----------



## Schussnik

Tried pretty much all of that already, no luck :-/

And each stick works fine individually, it's as soon as I put both together that it becomes a no go. Tried upping the DRAM voltage, clear cmos, run at 2133Mhz, same thing :-(


----------



## pschorr1123

Schussnik said:


> Tried pretty much all of that already, no luck :-/
> 
> And each stick works fine individually, it's as soon as I put both together that it becomes a no go. Tried upping the DRAM voltage, clear cmos, run at 2133Mhz, same thing :-(


Have you actually ran mem test hcl, karhu, or aida64 to validate each stick will run at XMP individually with no errors? I bought my brother some crappy hynix AFRs from Corsair and had a issue where it would crash periodically at xmp but ran fine at 2133 defaults. Only Aida64 would show an error during the stress test as it would fail and exit the test shortly after starting it. At the time I figured maybe Aida64 wasn't Ryzen friendly yet. (at launch 2017) The kits would pass the mem test hcl so very hard to diagnose. Turns out that when tested individually I stick would pass the Aida64 stress test and the other caused it to fail. Turns out that faulty stick threw errors in Aida when ddr voltage was raised above 1.25 volts. Which is why it ran fine at 2133 safe defaults as the ddr voltage was 1.2. Was able to RMA and get a working set back although they were still crappy Hynix Afrs.

The only thing I can suggest then if you haven't done already is check out the Ryzen Dram Calc cad bus and procODT settings for Micron E-die. The circled area in pic below. (ignore values as they don't pertain to E-die)

Do you have another Ram kit to test? Just to see if 2 sticks work without issues. Perhaps other E-die owners can chime in and tell you which bios they use for best results.

Gupsterp did a write up about E-dies a while back in a couple Asus CH threads and on Reddit however, I can't find. Very good info if you can find it. 

If none of this helps you you may create a new thread asking for help so others may see it and pitch in as this thread seems rather slow. Just be sure to include all of the trouble shooting steps you have already taken so you don't get flooded with advice telling you to do things you have already done.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

In other news, official BIOSs with AGESA 10005 started showing up (MSI).

Waiting...


----------



## PJVol

brenopapito said:


> Let the tests begin!


Is your CPU capable of running FCLK @1900Mhz ?


----------



## Senniha

Did you try yourself this 6.20A mod bios?


----------



## Veii

Senniha said:


> Did you try yourself this 6.20A mod bios?


The modded 6.20A with matisse microcode update - so far no one 
But the 6.20A on it's own the official one worked well


----------



## brenopapito

PJVol said:


> Is your CPU capable of running FCLK @1900Mhz ?


I know I can boot, but I haven't tried to tune my times at 3800.



Veii said:


> @brenopapito can you show the example Calculator timings, to predict what failed ?
> When you force cLDO_VDDP and cLDO_VDDG , at least force vSOC too
> vSOC is is minimum 50mV higher than VDDG





thomasck said:


> @brenopapito I think before you should try only pushing ram voltage to 1.475 and see if gets stable.. My current clock is 3733 and timings are in the spoiler, try that at 1.465-1.475V
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running those timings with soc 1.05, vddp 0900 vddg 0950 vddg iod 0950 and ram 1.465
> 
> Looks like there's no much else to tight in my case, 14 14 14 14 get's me nothing in terms of numbers, and needs around 1.49V to be stable. tRFC 261 has a little more of performance effect with the expense of more voltage, -0.2ns in latency is not worthy that.
> 
> also, take a look at this, some timings like tRAS, tRC, tCWL are related to others, is not just about reducing them
> 
> https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md#binning
> 
> or, google every timing you are trying to reduce to see how is it's calculation


This is what I got!

tRAS: 32>>>28 = No
tRC: 48>>>42 = No
tRFC: 358>>>298 = No
tCWL: 16>>>14 = No
tRTP: 12>>>8 = No
Twrrd: 3>>>1 = Yes
tCKE: 9>>>1 = Yes

I can't reduce any other time without getting errors. Is there anything else to optimize? I mean, should I try to reduce voltages or impedance?

Soc: 1.100v
VDDP: 1.000v
VDDG CCD: 1.050v
VDDG IOD: 1.050v
Soc LLC: LLC2
DRAM Voltage: 1.465v
ProcODT: 32
CAD BUS: 24/20/24/24
Bios: 3.92 (1.0.0.4 Patch B)


----------



## PJVol

brenopapito said:


> I know I can boot


Then why dont't you just set your timings and voltages to what the 3800 fast preset from calculator shows, and try to boot synced with fclk? I think your ram chips definitely not worse than mine.


----------



## Senniha

Veii said:


> Senniha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try yourself this 6.20A mod bios?
> 
> 
> 
> The modded 6.20A with matisse microcode update - so far no one /forum/images/smilies/redface.gif
> But the 6.20A on it's own the official one worked well
Click to expand...


I just tried to flash it from bios flash tool.Security failed ,system shutdown.


----------



## Veii

Senniha said:


> I just tried to flash it from bios flash tool.Security failed ,system shutdown.


Which one of both
One UBU mod was the old way of clearing the capsule - which might or might not work anymore
and my version of the license breaking , but it's dangerous to flash normally ~ because i haven't tested if this way it will boot
I mean it can be tested if it's allowed to be flashed


----------



## thomasck

brenopapito said:


> I know I can boot, but I haven't tried to tune my times at 3800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I got!
> 
> tRAS: 32>>>28 = No
> tRC: 48>>>42 = No
> tRFC: 358>>>298 = No
> tCWL: 16>>>14 = No
> tRTP: 12>>>8 = No
> Twrrd: 3>>>1 = Yes
> tCKE: 9>>>1 = Yes
> 
> I can't reduce any other time without getting errors. Is there anything else to optimize? I mean, should I try to reduce voltages or impedance?
> 
> Soc: 1.100v
> VDDP: 1.000v
> VDDG CCD: 1.050v
> VDDG IOD: 1.050v
> Soc LLC: LLC2
> DRAM Voltage: 1.465v
> ProcODT: 32
> CAD BUS: 24/20/24/24
> Bios: 3.92 (1.0.0.4 Patch B)


I would do what @PJVol said, which is a start from a secure point were the timings are synced with each other, and try 3800 with lower fclk to check if the ram would do 3800 fine before going 1:1

Some timings might create instability, like tRAS, tRC, tCWL which they depend on another timings, like below, and that's the reason I recommended that link reading to you in my previous post
So it's like,
tRAS = tCL + tRCD(WR) - some places say is tCL + tRDCRD, DRAM Calc appears to be + tRCDWR
tRC = tRP + tRAS
tCWL = tCL or tCL-1
and so on.. 
So, I might be wrong but there's no point in having some timings tightened down if they are not in sync with the other timings they need to be

About your voltages, I see some of them as excessive, and that's is what I THINK, I had all of them bit higher than yours and later on realised all of them at stock would do the job at 1866 1:1.. More voltage is not always necessarily better, you can get a choke and instability 
SoC it's proven 1.075 would be more than enough
vddp around 0900 stock is enough
vddg vddg iod 0950 stock too enough until 1800 1866, and some cases enough to 1900
this is not the rule of the universe but I'd stick with vddp vddg/iod and soc as close to 0900 0950 and 1075 as possible

And again, as I said in a post before some pages ago, my timings were the same as the last ZenTimings 1.0.4 print I posted to you, but I was running CR2, cause CR1 was not possible. Then I tested the 1st CAD BUS value from 24 to 30 (karhu ok), 30 to 40 (karhu ok) and even 60 (karhu ok), and once I was not using 24 for it anymore CR1 became possible, so I did stick with 40, 30 and 60 would do CR1 too, but I've chosen 40 based on this,


> The CAD_BUS has undergone some changes for this platform. The best values are now 24-20-20-24 instead of the standard 24-24-24-24. In most cases, this setting can significantly improve the stability of the system. Also, increasing the CAD_BUS ClkDrvStren value to 30 or 40, or even 60, will positively affect the stability of the system in which GearDown Mode (GDM) is disabled or when 4/8 RAM modules are installed. A value of 120 will be useful for disabling GDM on systems where dual-rank modules are used. I want to note that this is not a recommendation from AMD, but my own, and I truly hope that such overclocking rules will be introduced in the next AGESA update.


and this


> RTT values remained the same, and I suggest leaving RTT_NOM disabled if you have four modules in the system (two for desktop Ryzen) and RZQ / 7 (34 Ω) for configurations with eight modules (four for desktop Ryzen). RTT_WR in RZQ / 3 (80 Ω) or RZQ / 2 (120 Ω) + RTT_PARK in RZQ / 1 (240 Ω) mode is what I'm recommending only with dual-rank memory or four single-rank memory modules for AM4, or eight single rank modules for HEDT. In other cases, set RTT_WR Dynamic ODT off + RTT_PARK RZQ / 5 (48 Ω).


all from here https://www.techpowerup.com/review/...g-deep-dive-asus-rog-zenith-ii-extreme/6.html so again I recommend you some reading. Not all timings working for me or for the another guys would work for you. 

I'd 1stly try PJVol suggestion, either safe or fast, I'd go with safe to be honest + cadbus 40 20 24 24. 3733 fast needed around 1.5V for me, mainly cause of tCL. If 3733 safe works, then I'd tackle down some timings later on after testing. I'm using a different primary, not cl14 fast not cl16 safe, I'm with cl5. And the secondary and tertiary are 90% like dram calc suggests. 
And ram ocing seem to benefit from lower procDOT, the lower the better - seems to be you gotta test, not eveyone can reduced it to 30, or 28ohms.


----------



## Schussnik

Thanks for your answer pschorr1123.

I haven't actually tried the Aida64 Mem test, will give it a go and see what I get.


----------



## Veii

@brenopapito the bottom half of this post might help you with voltage scaling 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/1746444-oc-ing-t-force-4133-cl18.html#post28424814
And this tRFC calculator might help you lowering timings
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1A7G97QOL0dNMwJZa9SYEq2RElJ5T6Hcx9WdReTsnIWw/
You can have post issues, if tRFC is too low - but it needs to be changed if you change anything from the first timings


----------



## Senniha

I flashed with the second file bios.Its not allowed to flash.If it's not tested and not safe don't post such bioses.Security failed and system shutdown.Holefully not damaged.


----------



## Compsogn

Schussnik said:


> Tried pretty much all of that already, no luck :-/
> 
> And each stick works fine individually, it's as soon as I put both together that it becomes a no go. Tried upping the DRAM voltage, clear cmos, run at 2133Mhz, same thing :-(



I had a similar problem to yours back in January, however I ended up selling the 3700X to a friend after raising a ticket with ASRock, getting no reply except an automatic email, and testing it successfully on two of his MSI B450 boards (Tomahawk and Gaming Plus).

Message sent to ASRock:


> I have installed my recently bought Ryzen 3700X, but the system doesn't post (with one exception, details below). The PC works fine with my old Ryzen 1700 (default settings and memory XMP profile).
> I've tested it with two different memory kits - G.Skill 2x16GB (F4-3200C16D-32GVK) and Crucial 2x8GB (CT2K8G4DFS824A). The only case when it was able to post (and allow BIOS access) is only when a memory module from the Crucial kit is used. Both memory kits work perfectly with Ryzen 1700.
> 
> Tested on the BIOS versions: 5.60, 5.80, 5.99, 6.20 with a CMOS reset after each switch. Results are as follows:
> 
> - single Crucial memory module - success;
> - Crucial memory kit (A1+A2, A2+B2) - fail;
> - single G.Skill memory module (any slot) - fail;
> - G.Skill memory kit (A2+B2) - fail.
> 
> The boot process behaves similarly in each fail-case. The PC starts normally (except CPU fan, that remains off); then, the motherboard shows several debug codes (33, 7A, 3b) in quick succession; the CPU fan turns on for a moment, and then the PC is restarts, repeating the cycle again.
> 
> Also, there is one exception when the CPU fan turns on at the start as it should, if CMOS reset was made by removing the battery. However, everything else remains the same, and it still gets stuck in a boot loop. I can provide a video if needed.



The test on the MSI B450 Gaming Plus was more thorough and was done successfully with both my kits and and my friend's 4 module Corsair (don't recall the model).

I might give it another shot if the board gets the new AGESA, however the previous experience was very disappointing.

Recording of the boot-loop http://www.mediafire.com/file/c47kyyeemsa13dc/3700X_fail.mp4/file


----------



## DemonAk

Hello guys
i have new ryzen 3950x and something strange happend, cpu not stable at stock settings (all auto), bios 6.20b, also trying 6.20 and X370 Taichi 1.0.0.3 ABBA by The Stilt. Tested prime95 small fft with avx and occt power with avx2, after 1-2 minutes after starting test i got errors thread not running or many errors on occt. Found solution in inet and set cpu vcore voltage offset +0.05v and all stable now. Same stable if you enable PBO but tempurature increase to 82 celcius. 
*it's bug agesa code or motherboard?*, i saw many post with same problem (not stable prime95 small fft) on gigabyte boards and this reddit but i tested two kits of memory 4x16gb Samsung M378A2K43CB1-CRC and 4x32gb F4-3200C16Q-128GVK and problem not in memory., only if you set +0.05v or enable PBO all stable


----------



## ma3uk

DemonAk said:


> Hello guys
> i have new ryzen 3950x and something strange happend, cpu not stable at stock settings (all auto), bios 6.20b, also trying 6.20 and X370 Taichi 1.0.0.3 ABBA by The Stilt. Tested prime95 small fft with avx and occt power with avx2, after 1-2 minutes after starting test i got errors thread not running or many errors on occt. Found solution in inet and set cpu vcore voltage offset +0.05v and all stable now. Same stable if you enable PBO but tempurature increase to 82 celcius.
> *it's bug agesa code or motherboard?*, i saw many post with same problem (not stable prime95 small fft) on gigabyte boards and this reddit but i tested two kits of memory 4x16gb Samsung M378A2K43CB1-CRC and 4x32gb F4-3200C16Q-128GVK and problem not in memory., only if you set +0.05v or enable PBO all stable


I have the same situation, the processor only works stably when offset + 0.05V, so that the voltage is 1.5V on the desktop, otherwise BSODs. At the same time, the voltage in the load does not exceed 1.35V, which is the norm.


----------



## cameronmc88

Do you guys know if the 6.20 BIOS on the official ASROCK site is the 6.20a that's suggested to use at the moment?


----------



## Veii

cameronmc88 said:


> Do you guys know if the 6.20 BIOS on the official ASROCK site is the 6.20a that's suggested to use at the moment?


It's not


----------



## cameronmc88

@Veii I just upgraded to the 6.20A you posted, what's different about it to the 6.20 ASROCK posted.


----------



## pschorr1123

DemonAk said:


> Hello guys
> i have new ryzen 3950x and something strange happend, cpu not stable at stock settings (all auto), bios 6.20b, also trying 6.20 and X370 Taichi 1.0.0.3 ABBA by The Stilt. Tested prime95 small fft with avx and occt power with avx2, after 1-2 minutes after starting test i got errors thread not running or many errors on occt. Found solution in inet and set cpu vcore voltage offset +0.05v and all stable now. Same stable if you enable PBO but tempurature increase to 82 celcius.
> *it's bug agesa code or motherboard?*, i saw many post with same problem (not stable prime95 small fft) on gigabyte boards and this reddit but i tested two kits of memory 4x16gb Samsung M378A2K43CB1-CRC and 4x32gb F4-3200C16Q-128GVK and problem not in memory., only if you set +0.05v or enable PBO all stable


Have you tried raising the LLC settings for CPU vcore? If you raise this it may prevent vdroop and eliminate the need for an offset to pass prime 95. Worth a shot.


----------



## DemonAk

pschorr1123 said:


> Have you tried raising the LLC settings for CPU vcore? If you raise this it may prevent vdroop and eliminate the need for an offset to pass prime 95. Worth a shot.


Yep, i tested LLC level 1-5 and only LLC1 half stable, prime pass 10 min but not pass occt


----------



## Veii

cameronmc88 said:


> @Veii I just upgraded to the 6.20A you posted, what's different about it to the 6.20 ASROCK posted.


The post which reuploaded the bios, quoted the older post with a bare overview of the changes
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-taichi-overclocking-thread-post28381642.html

It's mostly low level changes inside the CCX/CCD communication
- procODT optimal values remain now between 28.2 and 32.2Ω for B-dies
- boosting table is a bit different and max clock is easier to reach
- firmwares got updated and couple of bugs got fixes
- on UBU 6.20A release before, microcode got updated from 1005 AGESA 

Speaking of changes,
This is interesting, taken from 1005 X570 ASRock bios, existent also on MSI X570 1005








- FCLK is by default de'synchronized, while range for 1:1 mode got pushed up to 2500Mhz
- PBO has 3 performance presets which shouldn't cause clock stretching
- SOC TDC/EDC is factored into PBO from now on
- ASRock finally after around 3 years of ryzen existence supports UAD PCIe cards

Which might interest you too @SaccoSVD


Spoiler














Probably once Taichi version of it comes out, we can bios mod:
- manual Boost override
- unhide tCCD_S/L memory prediction, working together with tRRD_S/L to improve memory OC
- add and fix memory timing descriptions inside bios ~ for helping users finetune memory
~ maybe in the future even push tWR & tRRD_S range down, to improve memory XOC


----------



## rares495

Veii said:


> FCLK is by default de'synchronized, while range for 1:1 mode got pushed up to 2500Mhz



This is amazing. I hope my mobo will get 1.0.0.5


----------



## cameronmc88

Not sure if you watch buildzoid from Hardware Overclocking but he suggests like PBO settings of: 

300 PPT, 
230 TDC, 
230 EDC.

With 2x Scalar (Said 10x fairs no better) and he doesn't even touch the AutoOC like 200mhz clock override setting (Does nothing he said) have you tried these type of settings currently with the X370 Taichi?


----------



## Veii

rares495 said:


> This is amazing. I hope my mobo will get 1.0.0.5


This will be the link in some days after they are pushed out
http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B78v2E.zip
B450 MSI boards & X570 ones already got AGESA 1005
X470 ones yet haven't
Will look once i see your board getting the update


cameronmc88 said:


> Not sure if you watch buildzoid from Hardware Overclocking but he suggests like PBO settings of:
> 
> 300 PPT,
> 230 TDC,
> 230 EDC.
> 
> With 2x Scalar (Said 10x fairs no better) and he doesn't even touch the AutoOC like 200mhz clock override setting (Does nothing he said) have you tried these type of settings currently with the X370 Taichi?


Here @polkfan can explain it better
Opening PBO does help only increase allcore voltage and so boost voltage also increases 
It shifts the boosting table - where X2 does do it even stronger
It makes non sense to use, unless you are on a 3600X or 3700X

Higher boost is sustained by limiting PBO not increasing it


----------



## rares495

Veii said:


> This will be the link in some days after they are pushed out
> http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B78v2E.zip
> B450 MSI boards & X570 ones already got AGESA 1005
> X470 ones yet haven't
> Will look once i see your board getting the update



Thanks.


Do you think we'll be able to go higher with 1:1 ratio with this BIOS on our current Zen 2 chips or will this only matter for Zen 3?


----------



## Veii

rares495 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Do you think we'll be able to go higher with 1:1 ratio with this BIOS on our current Zen 2 chips or will this only matter for Zen 3?


I haven't inspected each module of 1005 so far to confirm or deny Renoir & Milan modules inside 1005
It's more of a bugfix and maybe unlock of Matisse Ryzens with more control on limiting (limiting SOC for example too)

Can't confirm or deny so far that we get variable SOC voltage too, but it could be the case - improving signal integrity even more
Unsure about your MSI Board, but we got already pre 1005 CCD/CCX fixes on 6.20A about 4? weeks ago 
Which made a big difference for latency from the furthest core to the furthest core inside another CCD or CCX

Usually it's mostly bug fixes, PBO fixes, and an increased higher limit for FCLK
People have to test how maximum FCLK behaves now, but minimum procODT likely will be 30ohm this time
Should only benefit maximum boost, but i can't say if everything is unlocked so far
Official wordings mention only bugfixes ~ but for different boards it should be a big deal, this update


----------



## cameronmc88

@Veii I do have a 3700x and my goal is the highest clock speeds while gaming, would touching any of those PBO settings help with that?


----------



## pschorr1123

DemonAk said:


> Yep, i tested LLC level 1-5 and only LLC1 half stable, prime pass 10 min but not pass occt


That sucks. I saw over on Reddit a couple 3950X owners complain about issues similar to yours where @ stock CPU will not pass P95 but will pass after slight +Vcore offset. Seems that during the intense workloads any dip in vcore will result in error.


----------



## Veii

cameronmc88 said:


> @Veii I do have a 3700x and my goal is the highest clock speeds while gaming, would touching any of those PBO settings help with that?


You would shift around AMDs boosting table - it would create more heat and cause only problems, unless you exactly know what limits to set up
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/e8nne7/play_with_pbo_settings_dont_just_set_them_all_to/

"Overdriving" Precision Boost, like it has it in the name ~ means changing defaults
The results currently are marginal ~ unless you abuse the PBO EDC bug 
(which i still advice against, as it strongly overvolts the cpu)
Better don't use PBO, only use it to find your safe voltages
Else the ryzen knows already what voltage to use for what clockspeed
Modifying that boosting-table leads nearly always to bad results

Bios 6.20A already does modify it, doing more yourself mostly results in negative results without excessive testing
You shouldn't focus on clock speed at, this virtual numbers which are hold for 10ish ms mean nothing 
If you want more perf out of the chip, focus on optimizing the actual bottleneck
Which is memory latency and afterwards fabric speed


pschorr1123 said:


> That sucks. I saw over on Reddit a couple 3950X owners complain about issues similar to yours where @ stock CPU will not pass P95 but will pass after slight +Vcore offset. Seems that during the intense workloads any dip in vcore will result in error.


It still sounds soo much to me like degradation, either caused by user experiments or run'ed an early bios which overvolted close to every ryzen

I've seen this behavior where a lot of Matisse users still struggle to pass Linpack Xtreme 1.1.2
Anything that's AVX or AVX2


----------



## cameronmc88

@Veii I'm already at 3733Mhz with Fast Profile on Dram Calculator, the chip already runs amazing I just was hoping by now with AGESA updates and the newest BIOS we would be able to get closer to the advertised boost clocks on the box while gaming (Obviously not all cores) but some.. for example my usually hover around 4275mhz and I've read of people who abuse PBO bug and people who do CCD OC of like half cores at 4550mhz and half at 4350mhz etc.

Maybe @polkfan can share his/her most recently findings with PBO I think that reddit thread is 4-5 months old, using latest AGESA etc. how do you go with clock speeds for gaming etc.


----------



## Veii

cameronmc88 said:


> @Veii I'm already at 3733Mhz with Fast Profile on Dram Calculator, the chip already runs amazing I just was hoping by now with AGESA updates and the newest BIOS we would be able to get closer to the advertised boost clocks on the box while gaming (Obviously not all cores) but some.. for example my usually hover around 4275mhz and I've read of people who abuse PBO bug and people who do CCD OC of like half cores at 4550mhz and half at 4350mhz etc.
> 
> Maybe polkfan can share his/her most recently findings with PBO I think that reddit thread is 4-5 months old, using latest AGESA etc. how do you go with clock speeds for gaming etc.


We currently use the advantages of low intercore and inner-core latency with the new fixes that are on public 1005
Just on a short term released 6.20A pre-agesa bios 

You can do a lot, i mean sure you can
But you shouldn't touch any of the mentioned options, if you don't want to invest a lot of work into it
First using PBO to check voltages like buildzoid described too
Then after knowing all this voltages, isolating SSE,AVX,AVX2 loads individually to each core or each CCX to see which are your actual "golden cores"
Because ryzen master get's it wrong and HWInfo gets it wrong 

Later after this is over, which should take you at least 1-2 days of testing
You need to search for the reason why you can't hit 1900Mhz FCLK - which voltage and which resistance makes issues

After all this is set up, you can move to per CCX OC 
(you'll know your sillicon safe allcore voltage by then ~ it's unique for every chip)
And slowly push each CCX up, and learning which is the Mhz stepping difference between them
For example the 3600 sample i got worked perfectly with a difference of 75Mhz between both CCX
If i would go 100 or 125mhz difference, it would instantly fail on AVX2 loads, 50Mhz did work and 25mhz difference the same issue

Soo beating AMDs FIT module is surely not easy, and you will lose the boosting and downclocking efficiency 3rd gen is praised for
Abusing EDC bug bugs out the FIT module, soo it pushes single core boost voltage to all threads
Literally degrading the chip in some weeks

Not to forget, this frequency they see are only caused by what is called "clock-stretching" = fake frequency
Clock stretching is still under NDA, and we can only notice this by performance loss 
Which means, don't focus on fake frequency numbers - even on stock they are held for 10ms only 
I actually wanted to post it here first, but i wonder what this is 








Looks to me like manual boost override with x62 multiplier and max voltage of 1.55v :ninja:
Although it was never "exposed" on any of the AGESA 1005 bioses i checked 

Just wait, is my best guess
Unless you want to do all the work above to get to know your chip 
And still then, you will lose the better signal integrity you get by variable frequency and variable voltage
New AGESA has 3 PBO profiles (3+1 eco mode which is a 65W limiter)


----------



## cameronmc88

Yeah that's a lot of work for I guess not huge performance gain, I did find overclocking my 9700k core clock a lot easier haha but the 8 threads was the reason I switched to 3700x.


----------



## Veii

cameronmc88 said:


> Yeah that's a lot of work for I guess not huge performance gain, I did find overclocking my 9700k core clock a lot easier haha but the 8 threads was the reason I switched to 3700x.


I mean , the 2700X was comparable to Intels option of turbo boost overclocking
While the 2700X even tho allcore reached near 4.2 allcore
It could do 4.35 boost, with some harsh finetuning even 4.55 Boost 


Spoiler














That's the "downside" or rather "upside" of borrowing a 4th gen boosting algorithm down to 3rd gen
Not only will you see at the start new architectural issues, but people won't understand how to work with it 
Simply because it already does far more prediction than normally us overclockers did consider to finetune in the first place 
It's for lazy people or for full enthusiasts 
Because you very likely will mess up it's predicted voltage for X load under Y amount of threads with Z thermals ^^'

Tbh, it's still flawed with 200mhz upwards the normal range, because of higher yield and less RMA amounts
But overclocking it yet not dead, just need to work with the algorithm and not bug it out or disable it :specool:


----------



## BlueNinja0

Why do I lose performance in some benchmarks when I enable XMP in the BIOS? All other settings are at stock.
I'm on a 3700X with 2x8GB of 3200Mhz CL14 B-die.
I lose about 50~60 points on Cinebench R20 when I enable it. 7-Zip shows no big difference between enabled VS disabled. Shouldn't there be a considerable difference since the stock JEDEC is only 2400Mhz CL16?


----------



## Muqeshem

is there a new bios for x370 professional gaming asrock question mark


----------



## pschorr1123

BlueNinja0 said:


> Why do I lose performance in some benchmarks when I enable XMP in the BIOS? All other settings are at stock.
> I'm on a 3700X with 2x8GB of 3200Mhz CL14 B-die.
> I lose about 50~60 points on Cinebench R20 when I enable it. 7-Zip shows no big difference between enabled VS disabled. Shouldn't there be a considerable difference since the stock JEDEC is only 2400Mhz CL16?


be sure your mem clock and Infinity Fabric are at a 1:1 ratio. You can use Ryzen Master to verify

CB is a bad metric for RAM performance as it doesn't really care much about RAM timings or speed. A better metric for 2400 vs 3200 would be AIDA 64 and some modern gaming to see fps deltas.

Other programs are much more sensitive to memory throughput and latency.

If your bios is set up for 1:1 ratio then run different tests as you are right having the IF running @ 1600 (3200MTS RAM) should give significant uplift vs 1200 (2400 MTS RAM)

However, buildzoid did a video showing nice performance gains by overclocking the IF when using slow RAM like 2133 - 2666. Even though Aida showed a higher latencey from running at a 2:1 ratio the reads and writes were much higher. YMMV and would need to do your own testing to verify if good for your use case but since you have the Ferrari of RAM aka Samsung B-dies you need not bother. But was a thought as perhaps when you set to 2400 in bios that it clocks the IF to 1600 or higher therefore giving you better performance than if it defaulted to 1200MHz @ 2400 JDEC


----------



## BlueNinja0

pschorr1123 said:


> be sure your mem clock and Infinity Fabric are at a 1:1 ratio.


Yeah it's at 1:1, but now that I look at it closely, the difference in performance in CB is less than 1% so it's within margin of error. Please disregard my previous post. Indeed in memory tests like the one in DRAM calculator for Ryzen I get great uplifts when enabling XMP.

I have found another problem recently though... I can't pass Memtest86+ even at STOCK settings. That means everything on AUTO in the BIOS and with the RAM running at the JEDEC 2400Mhz. (Ryzen Master screenshot attached)
What's going on? Do I have faulty RAM? I have been using these sticks since Ryzen 1000 came out.


----------



## pschorr1123

BlueNinja0 said:


> Yeah it's at 1:1, but now that I look at it closely, the difference in performance in CB is less than 1% so it's within margin of error. Please disregard my previous post. Indeed in memory tests like the one in DRAM calculator for Ryzen I get great uplifts when enabling XMP.
> 
> I have found another problem recently though... I can't pass Memtest86+ even at STOCK settings. That means everything on AUTO in the VIOS and with the RAM running at the JEDEC 2400Mhz. (Ryzen Master screenshot attached)
> What's going on? Do I have faulty RAM? I have been using these sticks since Ryzen 1000 came out.


Are you getting errors in other memory tests like mem test hcl or karhu?

Try running AIDA 64 stress test to see if test stops do to error shortly after starting.

You may have 1 stick of faulty RAM so you may need to test each stick individually and also each memory slot to rule out MB dimm failure (less likely but still happens)

I find it odd that the RAM would just die on you as usually they arrive defective. Signs would have been frequent blue screens in Windows (especially during gaming like RDR2), computer locking up and needing a power cycle, etc 

So you need to figure out what has changed recently to determine the cause. Any new hardware? New bios version? New Windows install? If you got a new CPU it's also possible the IMC is defective (rare but I have seen people have it) you will need to do the trouble shooting to find out for sure.

Edit: may just be a simple thing like cldo vddg and cldo vddp need to be bumped up. Usually if you bump up the SOC voltage then those 2 voltages scale higher automatically. My X570 Aurous Master has a default of 1.2 for SOC and I don't think that is by accident as Ryzen 3000 needs a particular voltage once above 3000. However, at 2400 MTS really shouldn't be an issue but just some thing to look into....


----------



## Ramad

BlueNinja0 said:


> Yeah it's at 1:1, but now that I look at it closely, the difference in performance in CB is less than 1% so it's within margin of error. Please disregard my previous post. Indeed in memory tests like the one in DRAM calculator for Ryzen I get great uplifts when enabling XMP.
> 
> I have found another problem recently though... I can't pass Memtest86+ even at STOCK settings. That means everything on AUTO in the VIOS and with the RAM running at the JEDEC 2400Mhz. (Ryzen Master screenshot attached)
> What's going on? Do I have faulty RAM? I have been using these sticks since Ryzen 1000 came out.



Try lowering CPU On Die Termination from 60 Ohms. Set memory to 3200MT/s and try lower values until it refuses to boot, the correct value is the lowest it can boot at.
CPU ODT is called PROCODT in the BIOS. You may not be able to use the same value of 3200MT/s when running the RAM at higher frequencies, so you may need to raise it a little using the same procedure to find the correct Processor ODT.


----------



## BlueNinja0

pschorr1123 said:


> Are you getting errors in other memory tests like mem test hcl or karhu?
> 
> Try running AIDA 64 stress test to see if test stops do to error shortly after starting.
> 
> You may have 1 stick of faulty RAM so you may need to test each stick individually and also each memory slot to rule out MB dimm failure (less likely but still happens)
> 
> I find it odd that the RAM would just die on you as usually they arrive defective. Signs would have been frequent blue screens in Windows (especially during gaming like RDR2), computer locking up and needing a power cycle, etc
> 
> So you need to figure out what has changed recently to determine the cause. Any new hardware? New bios version? New Windows install? If you got a new CPU it's also possible the IMC is defective (rare but I have seen people have it) you will need to do the trouble shooting to find out for sure.
> 
> Edit: may just be a simple thing like cldo vddg and cldo vddp need to be bumped up. Usually if you bump up the SOC voltage then those 2 voltages scale higher automatically. My X570 Aurous Master has a default of 1.2 for SOC and I don't think that is by accident as Ryzen 3000 needs a particular voltage once above 3000. However, at 2400 MTS really shouldn't be an issue but just some thing to look into....


As of right now I've only tested with Memtest86+. I'm right now doing a memtest with DRAM Calculator to see if anything crops up.
I've had no new hardware since I bought my Ryzen 3700X when it released. Been using this PC daily for both work and gaming since then and I only ever remember having 1 blue screen. It was recently though. Last time I've updated BIOS was when 6.20 came out. That might be it.
Tonight I'll use another pair of 3200Mhz RAM I have here from another PC and do an overnight Memtest86+ to see if the errors still show up.



Ramad said:


> Try lowering CPU On Die Termination from 60 Ohms. Set memory to 3200MT/s and try lower values until it refuses to boot, the correct value is the lowest it can boot at.
> CPU ODT is called PROCODT in the BIOS. You may not be able to use the same value of 3200MT/s when running the RAM at higher frequencies, so you may need to raise it a little using the same procedure to find the correct Processor ODT.


I understand, but that would not explain why is the test failing at stock settings. If they fail at stock settings then either the CPU, mobo or RAM is defective and I need to RMA it. I'm trying to find out which one is defective.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## brenopapito

@Veii @thomasck

This is the best I can get from my memories (in terms of timings and voltages).

Please feel free to make any comments and suggestions!

Soc: 1.080v
VDDP: 0.900v
VDDG CCD: 0.950v
VDDG IOD: 0.950v
Soc LLC: LLC2
DRAM Voltage: 1.475v
ProcODT: 32ohm
CAD BUS: 24/20/24/24
Bios: 3.92 (1.0.0.4 Patch B)

Thank you all for helping me on this journey! Time to try 3800!!!


----------



## BlueNinja0

BlueNinja0 said:


> I have found another problem recently though... I can't pass Memtest86+ even at STOCK settings. That means everything on AUTO in the BIOS and with the RAM running at the JEDEC 2400Mhz. (Ryzen Master screenshot attached)
> What's going on? Do I have faulty RAM? I have been using these sticks since Ryzen 1000 came out.


An update on my situation:
So I swapped the DIMMs of my Ryzen 1600X with the ones on my 3700X system (the one I couldn't pass Memtest86+) and it looks like these DIMMs also fail the test. It's always at test 7.
So next I tested the same Memtest86+ on the 1600X and it also fails imediately on test 7! This is reproducible every time. I've attached screenshots of both PCs. I am suspicious that is is a software issue with Memtest86+ and not hardware in part because I enabled the "Force SMT mode" in Memtest86+, which is still experimental. I am also on a beta version of the software. I then tested the 1600X without the experimental SMT mode and it ran for 10 hours with no errors.
I will use another test like AIDA64 to search for instability and stable Memtest86+ only in the normal mode without SMT.


----------



## thomasck

@brenopapito I'd set GDM off to go CL15, along with 30/40-20-24-24 other than that, with GDM ON you will be either on CL14 or CL16. It won't allow CL15 with GDM ON. I'd drop tRFC to 298 or 294 or 280 or 260, but that might require more voltage.


----------



## polkfan

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EXaq-y3XgAI1gk_?format=jpg&name=large


 Told you


https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2020/05/07/the-exciting-future-of-amd-socket-am4


----------



## jrcbandit

polkfan said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EXaq-y3XgAI1gk_?format=jpg&name=large
> 
> 
> Told you
> 
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2020/05/07/the-exciting-future-of-amd-socket-am4


That really means nothing. The Zen 2 processors aren't officially supported on B350 or X370 motherboards. Also, some cheap X570 motherboards have limited BIOS space where they will have to remove support for Ryzen gen 1 chips to enable 4000 series support. This just means that no B450 or X470 motherboard will be sold with official support out of the box with an updated Bios. Of course not every older motherboard will be upgraded with unofficial support, but I imagine a motherboard as amazing the X370 Taichi will, they just have to remove all support for the 1000 series Ryzen chips to make it fit.


----------



## polkfan

jrcbandit said:


> That really means nothing. The Zen 2 processors aren't officially supported on B350 or X370 motherboards. Also, some cheap X570 motherboards have limited BIOS space where they will have to remove support for Ryzen gen 1 chips to enable 4000 series support. This just means that no B450 or X470 motherboard will be sold with official support out of the box with an updated Bios. Of course not every older motherboard will be upgraded with unofficial support, but I imagine a motherboard as amazing the X370 Taichi will, they just have to remove all support for the 1000 series Ryzen chips to make it fit.


Some in the industry are saying Amd will lock it out like they did with PCI-E 4.0 on older boards


----------



## polkfan

I personally think Zen 3 will not do as well as Zen 2 in terms of sales. For one Intel lowered their whole product stack down and they are finally updating their architecture to add 18% higher IPC after what 5 years lol, these should be out next year. Two for new buyers Zen 3 is it Zen 4 will require AM5 socket with DDR5 memory so you are basically stuck with Zen 3. Three if Amd locks out older chipsets like they did with PCI-E 4.0 support but this time for Ryzen 4000 support i doubt anyone will bother to upgrade due to issue number 2. 

I loved updating each gen just to test IPC and other aspects however i won't be buying a new board for one socket. That's the main reason i jumped to Amd over Intel and spent $200 on this board instead of a cheapo one. 

However i will probably still stick with Amd anyways haha Intel would have to do a LOT to convince me to switch. Like guarantee newer CPU architectures every 2 years like with Amd and guarantee socket compatibility for 3 years at least. We have a better chance of the earth's core being made of cheese then that happening. I suspect once AM5 comes Amd will keep it along for 3+ years yet again. 

I feel real bad for X400 owners at least we did get 3 gens of ryzen support they only got 2.


----------



## brenopapito

thomasck said:


> @brenopapito I'd set GDM off to go CL15, along with 30/40-20-24-24 other than that, with GDM ON you will be either on CL14 or CL16. It won't allow CL15 with GDM ON. I'd drop tRFC to 298 or 294 or 280 or 260, but that might require more voltage.


Thanks!! I'll work to set GDM off. tRFC is already in the lowest time possible.


----------



## BlueNinja0

Ok it seems I also can't pass Prime95 on stock settings on my 3700X with 2x8GB 3200Mhz b-die.
When running Prime95 I get the following voltage readings on HWiNFO (attached screenshot with values in the same order):
CPU VID voltage: ~1.370
Motherboard Vcore sensor: ~1.344
CPU Vcore sensor: ~1.310

Isn't this too much of a Vdroop? Could I possibly solve my stock instability by changing Load Line Calibration for core voltage?


----------



## pschorr1123

BlueNinja0 said:


> Ok it seems I also can't pass Prime95 on stock settings on my 3700X with 2x8GB 3200Mhz b-die.
> When running Prime95 I get the following voltage readings on HWiNFO (attached screenshot with values in the same order):
> CPU VID voltage: ~1.370
> Motherboard Vcore sensor: ~1.344
> CPU Vcore sensor: ~1.310
> 
> Isn't this too much of a Vdroop? Could I possibly solve my stock instability by changing Load Line Calibration for core voltage?


Worth a shot. If I remember correctly the default llc settings for CPU vcore are set to the lowest. Raise to middle or 2nd highest setting to see if that helps


----------



## BlueNinja0

pschorr1123 said:


> Worth a shot. If I remember correctly the default llc settings for CPU vcore are set to the lowest. Raise to middle or 2nd highest setting to see if that helps


Yes, it's set to the minimum. I'll try with a middle value to see if it helps.
Regardless, if this is the case, don't I have grounds to request an RMA? An unstable CPU at stock settings is, by definition, defective.


----------



## Senniha

What's the situation now with the drop of AMD to support us with bios for Zen3.Can we mod to work unofficial.


----------



## pschorr1123

BlueNinja0 said:


> Yes, it's set to the minimum. I'll try with a middle value to see if it helps.
> Regardless, if this is the case, don't I have grounds to request an RMA? An unstable CPU at stock settings is, by definition, defective.


I'm not sure. If the higher llc doesn't help then I'd say yes. But at the end of the day it's your CPU bought with your money so it's your call if you aren't happy with performance of it.


----------



## DemonAk

BlueNinja0 said:


> Ok it seems I also can't pass Prime95 on stock settings on my 3700X with 2x8GB 3200Mhz b-die.
> When running Prime95 I get the following voltage readings on HWiNFO (attached screenshot with values in the same order):
> CPU VID voltage: ~1.370
> Motherboard Vcore sensor: ~1.344
> CPU Vcore sensor: ~1.310
> 
> Isn't this too much of a Vdroop? Could I possibly solve my stock instability by changing Load Line Calibration for core voltage?


Just try set +0.05v cpu offset voltage or enable PBO and see this thread
If the new firmware on AGESA 1.0.0.5 does not help, then I will probably hand over the motherboard under warranty and return the money.


----------



## polkfan

Well it seems this will be my last AM4 mobo its a great board not changing it i'll just be skipping zen 3. 

Zen 4+DDR5+AM5(Sticking with Asrock Taichi too) will be my new setup just installed the same kit of memory i bought before so now i have 32GB of high-binned samsung b-die so gonna have fun again with tweaking that out. 

So far running at the good old stock 2133mhz lol

Ah i notice that dram calc keeps making less extreme profiles then before pity. Still love the program.

Gonna be almost impossible but hoping for at least 16 cas timings at 3600 by tomorrow

So far safe settings at 3600 work but like the settings say i need geardown mode on 

Tried all the PROCODT settings not the cad though with it off. 

This will keep me busy for awhile haha

Gonna see if 3600mhz safe settings with geardown mode is 100% reliable before moving on. Better then what some have managed already.


As i told a few users pages ago YES B-die is expensive but it just works even on Ryzen 3000

Guessing this will take longer then it did before with just 16gb of memory took about 8 hours before so i'll probably be leaving this on for a LONG time haha. Start it at midnight and should be done 16 hours or so later. I'll call that stable enough.


----------



## BlueNinja0

pschorr1123 said:


> I'm not sure. If the higher llc doesn't help then I'd say yes. But at the end of the day it's your CPU bought with your money so it's your call if you aren't happy with performance of it.





DemonAk said:


> Just try set +0.05v cpu offset voltage or enable PBO and see this thread
> If the new firmware on AGESA 1.0.0.5 does not help, then I will probably hand over the motherboard under warranty and return the money.


Ok so, I've checked the thread @DemonAk linked to and followed that recommendation. And indeed, offsetting core voltage by +0.05v made the CPU pass the specific Prime95 test that always failed. I'm gonna do additional stress tests to make sure everything is stable though.
Before trying the voltage offset, I tried setting LLC to the 2nd more aggressive level (level 2 on this board) but it didn't help.
But now I'm worried about losing performance. Since I'm increasing voltage, am I not potentially losing performance since the processor won't be able to boost as much?

They also say PBO solves the problem. I haven't tested it, but why would PBO fix it? I understand why the increase in the offset voltage by 0.05v helps, but I don't understand why would PBO fix it. I might test it later.

I want to RMA the defective component, but how do I know if it's a defective CPU or if the motherboard is at fault for sending incorrect voltage levels to the CPU?


----------



## DemonAk

BlueNinja0 said:


> Ok so, I've checked the thread @DemonAk linked to and followed that recommendation. And indeed, offsetting core voltage by +0.05v made the CPU pass the specific Prime95 test that always failed. I'm gonna do additional stress tests to make sure everything is stable though.
> Before trying the voltage offset, I tried setting LLC to the 2nd more aggressive level (level 2 on this board) but it didn't help.
> But now I'm worried about losing performance. Since I'm increasing voltage, am I not potentially losing performance since the processor won't be able to boost as much?
> 
> They also say PBO solves the problem. I haven't tested it, but why would PBO fix it? I understand why the increase in the offset voltage by 0.05v helps, but I don't understand why would PBO fix it. I might test it later.
> 
> I want to RMA the defective component, but how do I know if it's a defective CPU or if the motherboard is at fault for sending incorrect voltage levels to the CPU?


I think it's a board problem because i replaced first cpu 3950x (batch 1942) to new one (batch 2008) and problem not solved. Usually CPU defective if you can't pass all tests, not specific test (small fft with avx instruction). If you can, try to test cpu on other board.


----------



## polkfan

K4A8G085W[B/D]-BCPB


Looking all over and i can't seem to find out what type of memory this is?


----------



## deepor

polkfan said:


> K4A8G085W[B/D]-BCPB
> 
> 
> Looking all over and i can't seem to find out what type of memory this is?



Answer is here in post #5:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...4-memory-in-favor-or-higher-densities.255165/

It's B-die built for 2133MHz. It's perhaps bad?

I have the 2400 version here:

K4A8G085WB-BCRC

That one at least is seriously terrible. tRCDRD and tRFC are disappointing. It doesn't want to do 3200MHz stable, only 3133MHz (but my sticks are dual-rank).


----------



## polkfan

deepor said:


> Answer is here in post #5:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...4-memory-in-favor-or-higher-densities.255165/
> 
> It's B-die built for 2133MHz. It's perhaps bad?
> 
> I have the 2400 version here:
> 
> K4A8G085WB-BCRC
> 
> That one at least is seriously terrible. tRCDRD and tRFC are disappointing. It doesn't want to do 3200MHz stable, only 3133MHz (but my sticks are dual-rank).


Well so far with 4 of those sticks i got this using the 3600mhz fast profile(nothing else changed). The thing is 2 of these dimms allow for much better speeds and timings but i'm guessing i'm pushing the memory controller. T-Topology boards can only do so much i guess. 

Thank you for answering that by the way! Was driving me nuts as it has a {B/D}in its name and i was so confused.
With my harsher then some testing it took me over 16 hours to test that i wanted to get something somewhat easy to pass before i move on i doubt i will be able to turn off geardown mode though. I haven't touched a higher-end Intel part since DDR3 but i have to wonder if they can handle this stuff better.

Temps were 52C at max that's pretty good with 4 of them all in their.


----------



## DemonAk

Guys
Who knows bios 5.60 (AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1) and 5.61 (AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3AB) support ryzen 3950x?, i want flash them and test to reproduced or maybe solved my problem.


----------



## andrewxpl

Schussnik said:


> Tried pretty much all of that already, no luck :-/
> 
> And each stick works fine individually, it's as soon as I put both together that it becomes a no go. Tried upping the DRAM voltage, clear cmos, run at 2133Mhz, same thing :-(


Hi Schussnik,

I've read your recent posts. I had the same issue as you. I didn't hear back from ASRock either. I am using F4-3200C14D-16GFX though.

I found that most BIOS versions didn't allow me to use two sticks of RAM. Same error codes. I tried many different BIOS versions and found one that worked.

Beta BIOS version 5.93. It can be downloaded from this webpage by selecting it in the dropdown box:
https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1589208905&sw=AM4

If that version doesn't work for you, it could be worth trying others.


----------



## BlueNinja0

DemonAk said:


> Guys
> Who knows bios 5.60 (AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1) and 5.61 (AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3AB) support ryzen 3950x?, i want flash them and test to reproduced or maybe solved my problem.


Are you talking about your CPU not being stable on this mobo with stock voltages? If that's the case, I've tested with 6.20 and 5.80 and both had the same problem. I've not tested any version previous to this one though.
Anyway, according to this page, your CPU is only officially supported from 5.80 onwards:
https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.asp#CPU


----------



## DemonAk

BlueNinja0 said:


> Are you talking about your CPU not being stable on this mobo with stock voltages? If that's the case, I've tested with 6.20 and 5.80 and both had the same problem. I've not tested any version previous to this one though.
> Anyway, according to this page, your CPU is only officially supported from 5.80 onwards:
> https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.asp#CPU


Yes. tested 5.61 and nothing, not stable at stock in prime95 small fft and OCCT test with avx2/small data set. 5.60 did not flash because there old cpu microcode (cpu00870F10_ver0870100A_2019-03-22) vs 5.61 (cpu00870F10_ver08701013_2019-06-11). Maybe if make mod bios 5.60 with newer microcode and test it. is it even possible and will it work?. Also tested bioses 5.80, 5.91, 5.93, 5.94, 5.95, 5.99, 6.20, 6.20A, 6.20B


----------



## BlueNinja0

DemonAk said:


> Yes. tested 5.61 and nothing, not stable at stock in prime95 small fft and OCCT test with avx2/small data set. 5.60 did not flash because there old cpu microcode (cpu00870F10_ver0870100A_2019-03-22) vs 5.61 (cpu00870F10_ver08701013_2019-06-11). Maybe if make mod bios 5.60 with newer microcode and test it. is it even possible and will it work?. Also tested bioses 5.80, 5.91, 5.93, 5.94, 5.95, 5.99, 6.20, 6.20A, 6.20B


It's really a shame that hardware as good as a X370 Taichi has such a poor BIOS that stuff doesn't even work at STOCK.
Should we contact Asrock about this? Would it help at all?

As a side note, I don't know if it helps you to test, but Prime95 always fails me at the exact same test, consistently, so I force it to do a custom test to trigger the instability in just 5 minutes.
My guaranteed failed test is the one in the attached picture. Notice the forced 20K test and in-place setting.


----------



## DemonAk

BlueNinja0 said:


> It's really a shame that hardware as good as a X370 Taichi has such a poor BIOS that stuff doesn't even work at STOCK.
> Should we contact Asrock about this? Would it help at all?
> 
> As a side note, I don't know if it helps you to test, but Prime95 always fails me at the exact same test, consistently, so I force it to do a custom test to trigger the instability in just 5 minutes.
> My guaranteed failed test is the one in the attached picture. Notice the forced 20K test and in-place setting.


i wrote to them, but can't help only these recomendation. They sent screenshots of the tests, but I saw that they tested with the wrong parameters. 


Spoiler














Wrote now again and indicated how to test to reproduce the problem:

For reproduce problem you need OCCT 5.5.7 https://www.ocbase.com/download and prime95 29.8 http://www.mersenne.org/ftp_root/gimps/p95v298b6.win64.zip

1. run OCCT set in test configuratin, OCCT---small data set---32 threads---avx2
2. run prime95 and set Small FFT and don't disable AVX2

Testing all these test at stock settings on motherboard (auto or load optimized defaults in bios)

I have errors in both tests right after launch.


----------



## polkfan

GDM On 3600Mhz safe Dram Calc 1.7.1
AiDA64
52176 MB/S Read
28797 MB/s Write
52508 MB/s
69ns Latency 
Test passed took 16.5 hours

3600mhz GDM On fast Dram Calc 1.7.1
Run 10PM

Hi i need help trying to get my 4 sticks of 8GB non RGB samsung B-die(3600mhz 15-15-15-35-50) to either boot without needing gear down mode or using tighter timings. Right now i'm trying to get the most out of 3600mhz). 

If anyone can help me that would be great i've tried everything using dram calc 1.7.1, PROC, CAD and with diffrent configserations. 
3200mhz all 4 sticks wil boot without GDM on but with 3600 it rquires it to be clear just 2 of these sticks run perfectly at 3800mhz 14-14-14-28-42 timings. I set my memory to 1.5V as i have good airflow and i'm doing that now. 

What else could i try? Up above is my ram speeds for 3600mhz safe which did pass as you can see below.


----------



## polkfan

Not even sure why i'm tweaking this in a few months i'll be getting a MSI Meg X570 Unify Motherboard to replace this one. 


MSI i say overall had slightly better support with Ryzen with AGESA updates i owned this board for 3 years now and always keep up with all bios releases MSI for sure knocked it out of the water here. Asus so far is the worst some of their boards STILL have no Zen 2 support.


----------



## Schussnik

andrewxpl said:


> Hi Schussnik,
> 
> I've read your recent posts. I had the same issue as you. I didn't hear back from ASRock either. I am using F4-3200C14D-16GFX though.
> 
> I found that most BIOS versions didn't allow me to use two sticks of RAM. Same error codes. I tried many different BIOS versions and found one that worked.
> 
> Beta BIOS version 5.93. It can be downloaded from this webpage by selecting it in the dropdown box:
> https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1589208905&sw=AM4
> 
> If that version doesn't work for you, it could be worth trying others.



Hello Sir,

Thanks for the info, much appreciated. Would love to try but I thought that downgrading bios/AGESA was not recommended (I'm on 6.20 at the moment)?


----------



## thomasck

Now zen 3 will be supported on b450 and x470. Nothing for x370. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## iNeri

thomasck said:


> Now zen 3 will be supported on b450 and x470. Nothing for x370.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


We can always flash the x470 taichi Bios [emoji14]

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BlueNinja0

DemonAk said:


> i wrote to them, but can't help only these recomendation. They sent screenshots of the tests, but I saw that they tested with the wrong parameters.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 347200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrote now again and indicated how to test to reproduce the problem:
> 
> For reproduce problem you need OCCT 5.5.7 https://www.ocbase.com/download and prime95 29.8 http://www.mersenne.org/ftp_root/gimps/p95v298b6.win64.zip
> 
> 1. run OCCT set in test configuratin, OCCT---small data set---32 threads---avx2
> 2. run prime95 and set Small FFT and don't disable AVX2
> 
> Testing all these test at stock settings on motherboard (auto or load optimized defaults in bios)
> 
> I have errors in both tests right after launch.


I think it's a shame that they're recommending a user to over-volt and theoretically void the CPU's warranty even though it's probably Asrock's fault that they're sending incorrect voltage levels.
I think I'll contact them exposing the problem too.



iNeri said:


> We can always flash the x470 taichi Bios [emoji14]


Awesome


----------



## thomasck

You're back @iNeri  Long time you're not around. And really well pointed, let's see how's gonna be.


----------



## polkfan

iNeri said:


> We can always flash the x470 taichi Bios [emoji14]
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk





I hope so i lf not i'll get a new board sadly i hope the modders to this so badly


----------



## polkfan

Memory support has gotten way better with 62B i highly recommend ALL of you to switch no reason not to better ST turbo better memory support the same old multicore performance. 

No issues been over a month now use my PC basically 12+ hours a day


----------



## kbios

polkfan said:


> Memory support has gotten way better with 62B i highly recommend ALL of you to switch no reason not to better ST turbo better memory support the same old multicore performance.
> 
> No issues been over a month now use my PC basically 12+ hours a day


What cpu are you using?


----------



## thomasck

polkfan said:


> I hope so i lf not i'll get a new board sadly i hope the modders to this so badly


I've been thinking about that and if I need to the a x570 board to run Zen3 I will just skip this gen and wait until the other year. Or even more as the beginning of DDR5 + AMD might be a bit difficult.


----------



## DemonAk

BlueNinja0 said:


> I think it's a shame that they're recommending a user to over-volt and theoretically void the CPU's warranty even though it's probably Asrock's fault that they're sending incorrect voltage levels.
> I think I'll contact them exposing the problem too.


They didn’t offer +0.05v, but I found this information on the forums, they just said if it helped you, then use =)
By the way, +0.05v is not full stable with auto cpu LLC (the motherboard select level 5, which will lead to a strong voltage drop to 0.969v at very high load in prime95 small fft and OCCT small data set with avx/avx2)
I tested prime95 with *cpu offset +0.05v and LLC 2* in size 8k-320k, 2minutes each size, checked run fft in-place and now everything is stable.


----------



## polkfan

Edit might not have too with Amd supporting the 400 series now! Am i the only one who might get the X470 Taichi just so i don't have to get a damn fan on my board!


X470-x450 boards with bios flashback B450 Tomahawk max or B550 with NO chipset fan?

These three choices is it as i want ryzen 4000 gonna get a 12 core most likely meaning 150 watts of power that i want the VRM to handle easily with 80C or below. 

6+ USB 3.0's 
Intel Wifi(Must)
No and i say no chipset fan!

B550 Tomahaw max k no chipset fan made correctly is my ideal choice. 


Zen 3 is it for DDR 4 memory and i want my $300 samsung B-die to last some time until DDR5 comes with very high quality sticks!


----------



## alexandrebr

polkfan said:


> Am i the only one who might get the X470 Taichi just so i don't have to get a damn fan on my board!


No... you aren't.


----------



## fcchin

polkfan said:


> Edit might not have too with Amd supporting the 400 series now! Am i the only one who might get the X470 Taichi just so i don't have to get a damn fan on my board!


Hi polkfan, I know you're an expect here, so just quick pick your brain, why not just flash x470 bios into x370 and use 4000 in the future? what's making you concern? if any?


----------



## BlueNinja0

DemonAk said:


> They didn’t offer +0.05v, but I found this information on the forums, they just said if it helped you, then use =)
> By the way, +0.05v is not full stable with auto cpu LLC (the motherboard select level 5, which will lead to a strong voltage drop to 0.969v at very high load in prime95 small fft and OCCT small data set with avx/avx2)
> I tested prime95 with *cpu offset +0.05v and LLC 2* in size 8k-320k, 2minutes each size, checked run fft in-place and now everything is stable.


They told you that it was an OK solution to leave the +0.05v knowing that it's probably a motherboard problem. They should recommend you to RMA the board instead. But well, these issues are hard to diagnose. Without another motherboard for us to test our CPUs on, there's no sure way to tell if it's a CPU or motherboard problem.

I tested Prime95 in both Small FFT and Blend mode for more than 8 hours and it did not error out even without touching LLC in my case. I've left it at Auto (which the board sets to Level 5) and just increased the offset core voltage by +0.05 and it seems stable. I still have to check OCCT though.


----------



## kbios

So, in the Q&A with GamerNexus Amd confirmed a "hard no" for ryzen 4000 support on x370 chipsets.

As far as I remember, the x470 bios works on the x370 taichi because it contains the firmware for both Promontory and Promontory-LP (x370 and x470 respectively).

So if the new beta bios to support ryzen 4000 on x470 won't have the Promontory firmware it will stop working on the x370 taichi, right?


----------



## DemonAk

BlueNinja0 said:


> They told you that it was an OK solution to leave the +0.05v knowing that it's probably a motherboard problem. They should recommend you to RMA the board instead. But well, these issues are hard to diagnose. Without another motherboard for us to test our CPUs on, there's no sure way to tell if it's a CPU or motherboard problem.
> 
> I tested Prime95 in both Small FFT and Blend mode for more than 8 hours and it did not error out even without touching LLC in my case. I've left it at Auto (which the board sets to Level 5) and just increased the offset core voltage by +0.05 and it seems stable. I still have to check OCCT though.


In general, Asrock technical support finally tested their engineering sample ryzen 3950x (100-000000033-01) and retail and everything is fine with them (screenshots in spoiler), OCCT with AVX2 passes. I'll see if I can test my processor on another motherboard, and if this is really the case, then I'll wait for the B550 Taichi and replace it =)


Spoiler


----------



## polkfan

kbios said:


> What cpu are you using?


3700X


----------



## polkfan

kbios said:


> So, in the Q&A with GamerNexus Amd confirmed a "hard no" for ryzen 4000 support on x370 chipsets.
> 
> As far as I remember, the x470 bios works on the x370 taichi because it contains the firmware for both Promontory and Promontory-LP (x370 and x470 respectively).
> 
> So if the new beta bios to support ryzen 4000 on x470 won't have the Promontory firmware it will stop working on the x370 taichi, right?


I believe so we might be one of the few users who can actually get Zen 4 to work based off x470 Taichi support they are IDENTICAL in terms of the chipset.


----------



## Senniha

I believe so we might be one of the few users who can actually get Zen 4 to work based off x470 Taichi support they are IDENTICAL in terms of the chipset.[/QUOTE]

He is right,x470 bios worked for us because in agesa was inside the support for 300 models,thats why all AM4 models worked.now the agesa will ban them and will not be able to boot.Only if AMD allows it for x370 will be able to boot.


----------



## Senniha

we will not able to boot without the agesa support for 300 models.Have you got any info?


----------



## deepor

There's this rumor on Twitter about X370 support also being there:

https://twitter.com/hms1193/status/1262778942303371265


----------



## Senniha

this is total bull****,you can see my comment ,cos i was confused 2 days, i also re-twitted to Jim from ADoreTV (2 hours before)and answered me 
*Tweet*








See new Tweets





*Conversation*







john papapostolou
@Senniha1994



















Twitter for Android


View Tweet activity






Jim
@AdoredTV



·
38m











Replying to [URL="https://twitter.com/senniha1994" @Senniha1994[/URL]


I don't know.


----------



## Senniha

X370 Beta Bios for Zen 3 CPUs is planned too










7:15 PM · May 19, 2020·Twitter Web App


22
Retweets
123
Likes







john papapostolou
@Senniha1994



·
May 20











Replying to @hms1193


If so,why AMD didn't clarify it official?And what's your source for this?


----------



## thomasck

What would you guys rather set? 

A higher vddp of 970mV with dram 1.45v or a lower vddp of 900mv with a higher ram voltage of 1.47v?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

Assuming 3rd option, then i'd prefer lower vddp (i.e. default 928mv) and lower VDIMM.


----------



## Veii

Don't worry about Zen 3 support 
There are methods and options out there to get back support 
The only way how AMD can betray us, is locking down the Chipset recognition via PSP Firmware
But we can at this current state, break asrock verification capsule and overwrite PSP bootloader 
We can get it to boot, the only concern maybe existing will be feature functionality of the CPU
IF we get locked via PSP Firmware 

Although it is stupid, as we can spoof X470 Taichi bioses without issues
Rom size limitation is bothersome, but it's not the issue 
2 events can happen:
- We just need to cut the 2nd part of the bios away which cover Matisse, and up to AMD if we can use modules from Matisse for Vermeer, or Vermeer is another big package like Matisse
- If Vermeer has no connection to Matisse whatsoever, and it's package will be over 9mb (Matisse is around 6mb), that way needing 32mb flash, soldering will be our go to and perma converting to X470 Taichi

At the end, X470 lineup will get support
Soo there is nothing to worry
X370 Bios will cut support for 1st gen, but this is fine - on the best scenario we just lose 1st gen support (If matisse and Vermeer fit together in 16mb)
On the worst case we need all to convert to X470 taichi - still no issue 
And with the most annoying betray case, if AMD locks it down by intention - we still have write and modify access to PSP firmware  it will just need a bit more work to mod this board

Hope you are all doing well :wubsmiley


----------



## PJVol

*Hi Veii!*

Was always curious what skills are needed to solder such a chip , or does such a process require qualified assistance?
( Ain't it cool to run 4 cpu generations on quality pretty solid same board )


----------



## BlueNinja0

Veii said:


> Don't worry about Zen 3 support
> There are methods and options out there to get back support
> The only way how AMD can betray us, is locking down the Chipset recognition via PSP Firmware
> But we can at this current state, break asrock verification capsule and overwrite PSP bootloader
> We can get it to boot, the only concern maybe existing will be feature functionality of the CPU
> IF we get locked via PSP Firmware
> 
> Although it is stupid, as we can spoof X470 Taichi bioses without issues
> Rom size limitation is bothersome, but it's not the issue
> 2 events can happen:
> - We just need to cut the 2nd part of the bios away which cover Matisse, and up to AMD if we can use modules from Matisse for Vermeer, or Vermeer is another big package like Matisse
> - If Vermeer has no connection to Matisse whatsoever, and it's package will be over 9mb (Matisse is around 6mb), that way needing 32mb flash, soldering will be our go to and perma converting to X470 Taichi
> 
> At the end, X470 lineup will get support
> Soo there is nothing to worry
> X370 Bios will cut support for 1st gen, but this is fine - on the best scenario we just lose 1st gen support (If matisse and Vermeer fit together in 16mb)
> On the worst case we need all to convert to X470 taichi - still no issue
> And with the most annoying betray case, if AMD locks it down by intention - we still have write and modify access to PSP firmware  it will just need a bit more work to mod this board
> 
> Hope you are all doing well :wubsmiley


That would be so awesome!



DemonAk said:


> In general, Asrock technical support finally tested their engineering sample ryzen 3950x (100-000000033-01) and retail and everything is fine with them (screenshots in spoiler), OCCT with AVX2 passes. I'll see if I can test my processor on another motherboard, and if this is really the case, then I'll wait for the B550 Taichi and replace it =)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 347782
> View attachment 347784
> View attachment 347786


Alright. Tell me if you ever get to test it on another motherboard.


----------



## Veii

PJVol said:


> *Hi Veii!*
> 
> Was always curious what skills are needed to solder such a chip , or does such a process require qualified assistance?
> ( Ain't it cool to run 4 cpu generations on quality pretty solid same board )


The FlashChip is actually quite big, compared to the Clockgen (Renesas 9VRS4883BKLF) above on the picture 
You would need a heatgun and some flux, a tiny bit of solder too 
Around it, all the chips where removed, soo you shouldn't be able to desolder much at all
I would capton tape the resistors above near the IC/Clockgen, but else it's pretty pretty simple
Just need either a SOIC8 32mb/64mb chip or a WSON-8 32mb NOR flash chip
Well SOIC-8 is easier, and 1.8v would be preffered
Tho the board should also accept 2.6v models, or even 3.2v ones - just needs later a bios fix to identify it, if it doesn't even do it automatically

This method, would require for you to have an SPI flasher - as somehow the bios has to be pushed to it
But it would be about an 8-10$ upgrade, IF AMD can't get Zen2+Zen3 into a single 16mb partition, or IF you want zen1 & zen+ backwards support = the whole X470 bios instead of only the 2nd partition of it

You know what i find funny
We, like the CH6 do indeed have a clockgen chip onboard
I've never seen anyone tho use it above 104Mhz BLCK
The bios doesn't allow it, unless you combat against via AMD PBS and lower SATA speed down to 90mhz
No one pushed that feature on the Taichi PCB, it makes me wonder why not - such an useful thing :thinking:


----------



## Senniha

Just need either a SOIC8 32mb/64mb chip or a WSON-8 32mb NOR flash chip
Well SOIC-8 is easier, and 1.8v would be preffered
Tho the board should also accept 2.6v models, or even 3.2v ones - just needs later a bios fix to identify it, if it doesn't even do it automatically

This method, would require for you to have an SPI flasher - as somehow the bios has to be pushed to it
But it would be about an 8-10$ upgrade, IF AMD can't get Zen2+Zen3 into a single 16mb partition, or IF you want zen1 & zen+ backwards support = the whole X470 bios instead of only the 2nd partition of it


Can you provide us links to grab them from ebay or other stores the specificis to be ready SOIC8 64mb and the SPI flasher?To tranform it to x470 once for ever.


----------



## Veii

Senniha said:


> Just need either a SOIC8 32mb/64mb chip or a WSON-8 32mb NOR flash chip
> Well SOIC-8 is easier, and 1.8v would be preffered
> Tho the board should also accept 2.6v models, or even 3.2v ones - just needs later a bios fix to identify it, if it doesn't even do it automatically
> 
> This method, would require for you to have an SPI flasher - as somehow the bios has to be pushed to it
> But it would be about an 8-10$ upgrade, IF AMD can't get Zen2+Zen3 into a single 16mb partition, or IF you want zen1 & zen+ backwards support = the whole X470 bios instead of only the 2nd partition of it
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide us links to grab them from ebay or other stores the specificis to be ready SOIC8 64mb and the SPI flasher?To tranform it to x470 once for ever.
Click to expand...

I can look up what is needed
there are soo many flashchips, from that many different brands
usually places like aliexpress or joybuy would sell them for 2-3$
Ebay idk if anyone would sell it that cheap, without big quantity
in your daily electronic shop you should be able to find such tiny parts - there are just many options and all of them work

Else sure, we can make a standard and provide later a bios with this specific chip known into it
A formal guide
But it's a bit early to do so - and it would be good to have yourself first success before writing a guide for everyone 
Let's first see how amd plans to resolve this, as slides show that Zen 4 support should already be inside AGESA 1005
We'll see, give it a bit of time - maybe we don't need to change the romchip so far


----------



## janice1234

to get amd for support ZEN3 CPU on X370, maybe we can go amd reddit there to make some noise like B450 user lol. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen..._on_b350x370_and_amds_zen_3_choices/?sort=top


----------



## The Stilt

At this point I wouldn't do any NOR shopping for future, since I expect AMD to block 300-series chipsets through PSP chipset pairing feature. If thats the case, then there is no chance to get it to work, unless
the FCH is replaced with a 400-series SKU as well. Technically that isn't too hard either, but if it goes to that, there isn't much point really.


----------



## Senniha

The Stilt said:


> At this point I wouldn't do any NOR shopping for future, since I expect AMD to block 300-series chipsets through PSP chipset pairing feature. If thats the case, then there is no chance to get it to work, unless
> the FCH is replaced with a 400-series SKU as well. Technically that isn't too hard either, but if it goes to that, there isn't much point really.



So we are in the end of the road for Taichi x370.What about Asrock support,are they willing to get us an unofficial support under the table as enthusiast board?


----------



## PJVol

I think it won't depend on their will if it's PSP blocked.


----------



## polkfan

This is all i want 

Ryzen 3000+4000 Support
Ryzen 2000+4000 Support
Ryzen 1000+4000 Support


Make a bios with each of those options for every single B450-X470 and then back port them to the 300 series. 


Talk about the best solution for all of us.


----------



## polkfan

LOl i might just buy a B550 Tomahawk when it comes out as long as their's NO chipset fan. Gonna be the last DDR4 setup anyways gonna keep Zen 3 and my 32GB of DDR4 Samsung B-die memory for a LONG time(Like sandy based users).


----------



## The Stilt

polkfan said:


> This is all i want
> 
> Ryzen 3000+4000 Support
> Ryzen 2000+4000 Support
> Ryzen 1000+4000 Support
> 
> 
> Make a bios with each of those options for every single B450-X470 and then back port them to the 300 series.
> 
> 
> Talk about the best solution for all of us.


It isn't even remotely realistic from the ODM resource point of a view.

AGESA itself is not the issue, but expecting the ODM to build three different variants for each bios version for obsolete products is just insane.
Each bios engineer typically has to take care of > 10+ SKUs so increasing their workload threefold... Not going to happen.

Besides, I'm expecting 400-series to release couple beta bioses (similar to e.g. MSI 300-series with 3rd gen. Ryzen) not continuous or full bios support.
So more than likely the 4th gen. CPU support will greatly vary on even on the 400-series motherboards.


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> This is all i want
> 
> Ryzen 3000+4000 Support
> Ryzen 2000+4000 Support
> Ryzen 1000+4000 Support
> 
> Make a bios with each of those options for every single B450-X470 and then back port them to the 300 series.
> Talk about the best solution for all of us.
> 
> 
> The Stilt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't even remotely realistic from the ODM resource point of a view.
> 
> AGESA itself is not the issue, but expecting the ODM to build three different variants for each bios version for obsolete products is just insane.
> Each bios engineer typically has to take care of > 10+ SKUs so increasing their workload threefold... Not going to happen.
> 
> Besides, I'm expecting 400-series to release couple beta bioses (similar to e.g. MSI 300-series with 3rd gen. Ryzen) not continuous or full bios support.
> So more than likely the 4th gen. CPU support will greatly vary on even on the 400-series motherboards.
Click to expand...

mm~
Asrock shouldn't have a big team after all, looking why they even took the path of downporting their bios without much work to remove old modules
Their bios still have some bios strings of Intel systems back then, but are hidden 
(tho the same blame goes to MSI too)

Technically it would be beyond stupidity to only allow X470, where only a fraction of the boards come with a big enough rom-chip
And then go a mile further to block anything that's not Promontory LP
Nor would ASRock start to consider blocking it, while we had crossconvert support for 2+ years as it seems

But it's true, two things remain to be considered
- Are we getting blocked on anything that's non 5xx
- Will AMD be able to reuse Matisse Modules, or will Renoir & Vermeer go as whole package alone

The last part is important because of 3 things
Most 16 Chips support 2 partitions, but not all do allow 3 way splitting ~ same for 32mb romchips
^ this is taking into consideration they can fit in 4xxx gen into one 16mb package, as Matisse is already big enough on it's own

Many things are needed to be into consideration before preparing for a full convert
And someone will have to main this
ASRock, well their bios team wouldn't be bigger than 3 people at best ~ including the intel lineup here
Either X470 will EOL at the same time, or we will get a chance to continue 
So far there are too many unclear points to consider - soo let's wait out and see how things will stand

@polkfan at absolute best it would be 1000+2000, 3000+4000
Although Vermeer & Renoir might end up too big, to be paired with Matisse together as one 16mb partition 
4 bioses are a nightmare to maintain, from AMDs side and from the Board Partners
two = 3 generations were already flickery and buggy, pushing bios engineers to lazy crossport bioses down


----------



## The Stilt

There is no reason for the partioning besides the fact that 16MB is the largest 24-bit access size.
Nothing technically prevents you from building a 16MB ROM which would have e.g. Summit Ridge and Vermeer support in the same partition.


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> There is no reason for the partitioning besides the fact that 16MB is the largest 24-bit access size.
> Nothing technically prevents you from building a 16MB ROM which would have e.g. Summit Ridge and Vermeer support in the same partition.


This is a hint for the address bus size on Summit Ridge & Pinnacle Ridge, correct ?
Do you know if Raven Ridge had the same issues ?

I wonder why it wasn't thought on beforehand with Pinnacle Ridge, before releasing X470 & B450
Or was it ?
The difference between 24 and 32-bit is quite significant, it should've ringed some bells :thinking:
Maybe space concerns on the substrate ?


----------



## EddieZ

polkfan said:


> This is all i want
> 
> Ryzen 3000+4000 Support
> Ryzen 2000+4000 Support
> Ryzen 1000+4000 Support
> 
> 
> Make a bios with each of those options for every single B450-X470 and then back port them to the 300 series.
> 
> 
> Talk about the best solution for all of us.


Not even a remote chance...Unless you can maintain a proper businesscase for this. Which there isn't....


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> This is a hint for the address bus size on Summit Ridge & Pinnacle Ridge, correct ?
> Do you know if Raven Ridge had the same issues ?
> 
> I wonder why it wasn't thought on beforehand with Pinnacle Ridge, before releasing X470 & B450
> Or was it ?
> The difference between 24 and 32-bit is quite significant, it should've ringed some bells :thinking:
> Maybe space concerns on the substrate ?


Not really, its from the SPI standard directly.
Normally SPI flashes operate in 24-bit mode. For larger flashes 4-byte mode (4BA) had to be added, so they can be accessed.
This has nothing to do with AMD specifically, its due to the interface itself. Every > 128Mbit NOR flash datasheet will contain info about the 4BA access mode.


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> Not really, its from the SPI standard directly.
> Normally SPI flashes operate in 24-bit mode. For larger flashes 4-byte mode (4BA) had to be added, so they can be accessed.
> This has nothing to do with AMD specifically, its due to the interface itself. Every > 128Mbit NOR flash datasheet will contain info about the 4BA access mode.


ooh, i see~


----------



## keikei

janice1234 said:


> to get amd for support ZEN3 CPU on X370, maybe we can go amd reddit there to make some noise like B450 user lol.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen..._on_b350x370_and_amds_zen_3_choices/?sort=top





It worked for Doom Eternal regarding denovo.


----------



## polkfan

B550 Taichi

Looks amazing i might actually just grab one if its priced well i expect B550 to cost $100-200, We could probably sell our boards for a good half that amount anyways and move to the newest chipset. $199.99 is most likely the price i mean this is built extremely well might even go above that this looks like a X470 Taichi board with some PCI-E 5.0 love. With no yucky loud chipset fan under the GPU. 

Looks like the Tomahawk might have some competition this time around. 

Why did the x570 need a fan b550 still has a PCI-E 4.0 M.2 slot and a PCI-E X16 4.0 slot directly connected with the CPU?


Amd needs to heavily do this for AM5-Now that they are bigger and matter again maybe motherboard manufactures will listen at least for some freaking guidelines. 

Demand 4 phase or better VRM none of this 3 phase with doublers crap. (So many X370/B350 boards let alone A20 boards couldn't handle a 1800X without bottlenecking) due to cheap VRM components and useless aluminum blocks

Try and fight for real heatsinks with spread not useless aluminum blocks. With Plastic over them and pretty lights. 
32+MB Bios chips on ALL X70 models let the mainstream(A20,B50) parts get the 16MB chips

Support DDR5 and AM5 for 5 years of support say from day one this x70 chipset will work 5 years from now on our newest CPU. Rarely does a board itself limit the CPU performance unless its artificially


Edit just saw the Taichi B550 come with 64MB Bios chip


----------



## zhadoom

> Why did the x570 need a fan b550 still has a PCI-E 4.0 M.2 slot and a PCI-E X16 4.0 slot directly connected with the CPU?


PCI-E 4.0 in 16x graphics slot and 1st M.2 are directly CPU connected so the chipset has no influence.
x570 have a fan because it operates at PCI-E 4.0 ( more than double the power ) while all previous chipsets operates at PCI-E 2.0/3.0 . Look at the specs of M.2 slots in X570 taichi vs X470 taichi.


----------



## polkfan

zhadoom said:


> PCI-E 4.0 in 16x graphics slot and 1st M.2 are directly CPU connected so the chipset has no influence.
> x570 have a fan because it operates at PCI-E 4.0 ( more than double the power ) while all previous chipsets operates at PCI-E 2.0/3.0 . Look at the specs of M.2 slots in X570 taichi vs X470 taichi.


But B550 also supports 4.0 on 1 M.2 slot and 1 PCI-E slot

No fan


Also having the fan directly below the GPU itself is the dumbest idea ever and most did that all reviewers said so. Already runs at like 60C without hitting up the GPU.


----------



## zhadoom

polkfan said:


> But B550 also supports 4.0 on 1 M.2 slot and 1 PCI-E slot
> 
> No fan
> 
> 
> Also having the fan directly below the GPU itself is the dumbest idea ever and most did that all reviewers said so. Already runs at like 60C without hitting up the GPU.



See here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/266710/...der-am4-motherboards-not-compatible#g266710-4


The chipset is linked to the cpu at x4 PCI-E 3.0. No PCI-E 4.0 controlled slots or M.2 .


----------



## polkfan

zhadoom said:


> See here:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/266710/...der-am4-motherboards-not-compatible#g266710-4
> 
> 
> The chipset is linked to the cpu at x4 PCI-E 3.0. No PCI-E 4.0 controlled slots or M.2 .


Like not speaking to most but that is like what the majority of the market want anyways haha. I mean ask someone would they want the one with a fan on the chipset itself or having the chipset offer PCI-E 3.0? Also 1 NVME PCI-E 4.0 M.2 drive is supported you know what most would need on a mainstream platform anyways. 

I have a feeling Zen 2 would have been delayed until this year if Amd didn't make their own chipset this time around.


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> The FlashChip is actually quite big, compared to the Clockgen (Renesas 9VRS4883BKLF) above on the picture


Does replacing the bios chip loose serial number? lan mac address?

Thanks for all the help over telegram, push for bios 6.20A, CPU very aggressive and no error on HOF 3600 XMP tCL17 -> 16, the rest all auto, cpu all auto, mobo all auto, TM5 pass 3 cycles, 1usmus easy pass, latency drop from 73ns bios 6.2 down to 71ns bios 6.20A, COD CO-OP few games no crash.

Taichi's XMP full will push tCL17 to 18 is bad and crash game.


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> Does replacing the bios chip loose serial number? lan mac address?
> 
> Thanks for all the help over telegram, push for bios 6.20A, CPU very aggressive and no error on HOF 3600 XMP tCL17 -> 16, the rest all auto, cpu all auto, mobo all auto, TM5 pass 3 cycles, 1usmus easy pass, latency drop from 73ns bios 6.2 down to 71ns bios 6.20A, COD CO-OP few games no crash.
> 
> Taichi's XMP full will push tCL17 to 18 is bad and crash game.


It will lose it yes
Mac Adress of the device normally is configured inside HW, but a clean SPI flash also does factory reset it
Serial Number and remain rest is generated on the first boot or predefined in the Bios ~ both are correct

Enabling GearDownMode will turn odd values into even
It's how GearDownMode is designed, and it will start to use tCKE
Which means, tRFC2/tRFC4 correctness is important 
(it's important without GDM too,even when both are not used - as it influences tSTAG and tMRD, generated in the dark)
^ these are used for tRFC generation and correctness, soo it's important 

Enabling GDM will also put tCWL = tCL 
There is more to it than just tCL autocorrection, but only accurate benchmarks will show you the difference
Aida64 is not such one - after all boards do continue to autocorrect and round up timings ~ so does 3rd gen autocorrect too

My personal advice is, to focus on getting 2T stable and move away from GDM
Usually what helps is CAD_BUS ClkDrvStrngh to push, between 40-120Ω 
Which helps accepting lower procODT
What also helps with many or problematic kits, is pushing more VDDG IOD voltage through it (if you increase CAD_BUS impedances)

Boost on 6.20A should be more agressive yes - but in reality it should only boost specific cores
CPPC inside the bios has to be active and ryzen master should not be installed or runned ~ if you activate CPPC profile
Suggestion is up to windows version to either stay on windows balance powerplan or grab 1usmus's his one
Also a suggestion is to reinstall chipset driver on a big AGESA update jump
Matisse should behave a bit more different with the old UBU-Mod 6.20A i uploaded some time ago
But ultimately we wait for AGESA 1005

Sidenote:
1004 has different voltage ranges and different impedance behavior, also broken memory training
It's strongly recommended to increase memory training delay/amount to 10 (HEX = A/a) or even 12 (HEX = C/c)
~ this will double, if not triple to boot time (back to how it usually was before 1004) but help with memory training


----------



## polkfan

Veii

Looks like i finally hit the wall with my memory controller lol. Little guy went from easily doing 3800mhz 14-16cas timings to 4 of those same sticks doing 3600mhz safe profile with GDM on. 

Went from 107 to 122 in the dram calc test but doubled my memory i guess. 


Geardown mode has to be on for anything above 3466mhz and it crashes instantly at 3466mhz with gear down mode off with safe settings for those speeds. 

Oh well i thought i might have to do 3200mhz anyways but it appears my memory controller is kind of a beast i guess so 3600 was possible. 

Samsung B-die can only do so much the rest is up to the CPU memory controller and the board. Now to see if Zen 3 and a newer board could help.


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Veii
> 
> Looks like i finally hit the wall with my memory controller lol. Little guy went from easily doing 3800mhz 14-16cas timings to 4 of those same sticks doing 3600mhz safe profile with GDM on.
> 
> Went from 107 to 122 in the dram calc test but doubled my memory i guess.
> 
> 
> Geardown mode has to be on for anything above 3466mhz and it crashes instantly at 3466mhz with gear down mode off with safe settings for those speeds.
> 
> Oh well i thought i might have to do 3200mhz anyways but it appears my memory controller is kind of a beast i guess so 3600 was possible.
> 
> Samsung B-die can only do so much the rest is up to the CPU memory controller and the board. Now to see if Zen 3 and a newer board could help.


We talk about 4x 16gb dimms, dual rank A2 ?
3600 should be doable with 4x16gb
3734 should be doable with 4x8gb 

GDM is a thing that belongs to the memory, not to the board 
When the individual sets of dimms can do 3800 at the harsh timings
There is no need to drop them with 4 dimms *
* except for tiny changes but there's no need to drop frequency at all

Our usecase here is even better than most people's on X570 
T-Topology with 4 dimms are great overclockers
Your 3600 limit would be at absolute best on Daisy Chain 
Unless your kits are A2/B2 units, you should have no issue hitting 3734 and likely even 3800MT/s across 4 dimms

The memory controller even on 2nd gen is capable to run 3734MT/s across 4x Single Ranked dimms
Don't please forget that the board also plays a big role 
The memory controller shouldn't be close to "done" with your setup (unclear yet what you torture it on)
The only thing that will slow down your potential maximum result, is higher procODT required
~ but even at 48Ω you can hit 3734, and sometimes even 53.3Ω should do 3734 on dual rank 2 dimms 

Unless you have to run 60Ω which would limit you near 3600, i can't see why you'd struggle near 3734 @fcchin can push some update here 
3734 on 4 dimms is no issue if you keep procODT low

The rest belongs to voltages and CAD_BUS = the board, but not that much the IMC
Same goes for GDM, not a CPU thing but purely a board and setup thing
You can get 2T to work if you play with CAD_BUS and VDDG IOD for 4 dimms
If you really have X2 revision dimms, then IOD is a must to be increased 
Else you might only get away with pushing ClkDrvStrengh on CAD_BUS higher
~ play around between the 40-120Ω region for stressful kits or many of them / just that will increase heat and decrease signal integrity cleanness


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> @fcchin can push some update here
> 3734 on 4 dimms is no issue if you keep procODT low


Thanks again @Veii for all the help, much appreciated.

Edit = Pass game cool morning, hot afternoon, hot evening Hong Kong getting near summer without air conditioning. After mucking around two whole months or problem, finally arrived here.


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> Thanks again @Veii for all the help, much appreciated.
> Edit = Pass game cool morning, hot afternoon, hot evening Hong Kong getting near summer without air conditioning. After mucking around two whole months or problem, finally arrived here.


Wow 30c, central Europe hits 10-18c currently
Actually can you enforce TRFC2 
Maybe it was a typo or a bug
But it seems to be broken 

Just for stability sake and correctness
As tREFI and tRFC do work in real-time and trfc does change constantly


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> Wow 30c, central Europe hits 10-18c currently
> Actually can you enforce TRFC2
> Maybe it was a typo or a bug
> But it seems to be broken
> 
> Just for stability sake and correctness
> As tREFI and tRFC do work in real-time and trfc does change constantly


30C, hence it's high heat load TM5 test, 3 times enough, hahahah joking, I sometimes turn air-conditiong on then easier pass cheating.

Anyway 1usmus calculator no longer give tRFC2 and 4, hence I leave it auto, please give me, I don't remember seeing the formula anywhere???? 

Thanks again Veii.


----------



## Dollar

fcchin said:


> 30C, hence it's high heat load TM5 test, 3 times enough, hahahah joking, I sometimes turn air-conditiong on then easier pass cheating.
> 
> Anyway 1usmus calculator no longer give tRFC2 and 4, hence I leave it auto, please give me, I don't remember seeing the formula anywhere????
> 
> Thanks again Veii.



1usmus has already provided a calculator for the other tRFC values. Go to the additional calculators page.


----------



## DragonQ

Yesterday I updated my X470 Taichi Ultimate from 3.90 to 3.94. I reset the CMOS and put in the same settings as before (1800 MHz FCLK/UCLK/MEMCLK, 0.96V VDDCR SOC, 0.98V CLDO_VDDP, 1.0V CLDO_VDDG, 1.4V DRAM).

I now have a rather huge problem: audio contains clicks and pops every few seconds. I remember I had this problem with a really old BIOS for this board and never found a solution other than slowing the IF frequency, but the settings I'm using now were perfectly stable with 3.90. I tried removing and reinstalling the drivers, didn't help.

EDIT: Never mind, I misread one of the voltages in my photo. I'd raised "SOC Voltage" rather than "SOC/Uncore Voltage", so the latter was far too low. Raised it to 1.13V and all is good now.


----------



## fcchin

Dollar said:


> 1usmus has already provided a calculator for the other tRFC values. Go to the additional calculators page.


thank you very much !!!!!


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> thank you very much !!!!!


the calculator works well on his side once you have accurate ns values
Keep in mind, they can go down to 8 decimals 
use this:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1A7G97QOL0dNMwJZa9SYEq2RElJ5T6Hcx9WdReTsnIWw/
2nd sheet has a tRFC ⇄ tRFCns converting box


----------



## tOXicSilence

Hi team, 

I'm a bit late to the party. Have searched the thread for a few hours before posting this, I am sure the answer is in here but I have not been able to find it.

I am upgrading from Ryzen 1600 to 3900x on the x370 Taichi. Currently running the last recommended bios (5.20) unmodded. I would like to preserve compatibility with the 1600 if I ever get a new board so that I can put the 1600 back on the Taichi. 

Which bios can I use on the board to have best compatibility for 1600 as well as the 3900x? Is it 5.20 or can I go later?

Thank you everyone kindly for helping out, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Veii

tOXicSilence said:


> Hi team,
> 
> I'm a bit late to the party. Have searched the thread for a few hours before posting this, I am sure the answer is in here but I have not been able to find it.
> 
> Which bios can I use on the board to have best compatibility for 1600 as well as the 3900x? Is it 5.20 or can I go later?
> 
> Thank you everyone kindly for helping out, I really appreciate it!


Use 6.20A 
But go up to 5.80 first and grab asrock polychrome to update the RGB firmware
Sounds stupid, but it's actually important - else you can have readout and sensor bugs 
or some other funky sleep issues
Then grab 6.20A and update directly to it 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-740.html#post28385478 
Another option is the 1003ABBA from the Stilt, but that is more experimental than official

I can confirm tho, it was technically the best bios for 1,2,3rd gen compatibility ~ as 1004B has some memory training quircks where you need to fix the short memory training delay = increasing Pattern Bits delay to HEX=A = 10 inside PHY memory controller (AMD CBS/AMD Overclocking)
^ just little bugs on the official 1004B, tho it's a global AGESA issue
* a 2nd one is that loading XMP on 3600MT/s pushes procODT to 60ohm, which is far to much and limits OC capabilities

But again, 1003ABBA is unofficial/experimental, tho officially signed & you lose warranty as it's a X370->X470 Taichi convert with permanent updatepath , with the tool flashrom


----------



## tOXicSilence

Thanks so much for the detailed reply, Veii! Ok I'll stay on the safe side and do 6.20A then  I'm running two 8GB g.skill 3200 14 14 14 28 sticks on Ryzen calculator "fast" timings so I'll see if I go up in frequency for the 3900x with looser timings. Really appreciate all the work you and the other people are doing, this has been an incredible resource!!!


----------



## Veii

tOXicSilence said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed reply, Veii! Ok I'll stay on the safe side and do 6.20A then  I'm running two 8GB g.skill 3200 14 14 14 28 sticks on Ryzen calculator "fast" timings so I'll see if I go up in frequency for the 3900x with looser timings. Really appreciate all the work you and the other people are doing, this has been an incredible resource!!!


This should be helpful to you when it comes to voltages
2nd part of the message
https://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/1746444-oc-ing-t-force-4133-cl18.html#post28424814

And this Is a quick writeup to assist you with anything memory related 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...memory-stability-thread-378.html#post28482232
Again the mid & bottom part of the message


----------



## LuciferX

Veii said:


> Use 6.20A
> But go up to 5.80 first and grab asrock polychrome to update the RGB firmware
> Sounds stupid, but it's actually important - else you can have readout and sensor bugs
> or some other funky sleep issues
> Then grab 6.20A and update directly to it
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-740.html#post28385478
> Another option is the 1003ABBA from the Stilt, but that is more experimental than official
> 
> I can confirm tho, it was technically the best bios for 1,2,3rd gen compatibility ~ as 1004B has some memory training quircks where you need to fix the short memory training delay = increasing Pattern Bits delay to HEX=A = 10 inside PHY memory controller (AMD CBS/AMD Overclocking)
> ^ just little bugs on the official 1004B, tho it's a global AGESA issue
> * a 2nd one is that loading XMP on 3600MT/s pushes procODT to 60ohm, which is far to much and limits OC capabilities
> 
> But again, 1003ABBA is unofficial/experimental, tho officially signed & you lose warranty as it's a X370->X470 Taichi convert with permanent updatepath , with the tool flashrom


Hi, can you explain more about Asrock Polychrome? I'm using the X370 PG (Almost identical to Taichi + AQ NIC) and latest BIOS from Asrock Website, but I didn't do anything with Asrock Polychrome (I've installed it a long time ago).


----------



## Veii

LuciferX said:


> Hi, can you explain more about Asrock Polychrome? I'm using the X370 PG (Almost identical to Taichi + AQ NIC) and latest BIOS from Asrock Website, but I didn't do anything with Asrock Polychrome (I've installed it a long time ago).


Ah yes, the PG is identical to the Taichi except that aquantia module
Although the PG bios works on the taichi without issues
polychrome should have an option wheel which checks the installed firmware and at best allows you to update
Else the same installation folder should have a .bat script that will automatically update that controller
It's some awkward nonsense, but it's good to update the firmware if it asks you to do so

Tho on X370->X470 taichi converts,
You have to use the X470 support page polychrome, while not updating the firmware, else it bugs out and you need to flash it back on X370 
Usually it's not needed to update it at all , as most boards are still up to date
But installing it once and opening it ~ checking for an update, at least once a year is recommendable 
It already had two updates, but people who bought it after mid 2018/Q1 2019 shouldn't need to update yet
Well, you never know how long the board's been sitting on the shelf, soo it remains good practice to sanity check it


----------



## LuciferX

Veii said:


> Ah yes, the PG is identical to the Taichi except that aquantia module
> Although the PG bios works on the taichi without issues
> polychrome should have an option wheel which checks the installed firmware and at best allows you to update
> Else the same installation folder should have a .bat script that will automatically update that controller
> It's some awkward nonsense, but it's good to update the firmware if it asks you to do so
> 
> Tho on X370->X470 taichi converts,
> You have to use the X470 support page polychrome, while not updating the firmware, else it bugs out and you need to flash it back on X370
> Usually it's not needed to update it at all , as most boards are still up to date
> But installing it once and opening it ~ checking for an update, at least once a year is recommendable
> It already had two updates, but people who bought it after mid 2018/Q1 2019 shouldn't need to update yet
> Well, you never know how long the board's been sitting on the shelf, soo it remains good practice to sanity check it


Thanks! To be clear: I'm using stock Bios from Asrock Website, I didn't convert my X370 PG to X470, should I use Asrock Pollychrome? (I have Asrock RGB Software installed, the Support page version is really old, look at the screenshot)


----------



## Veii

LuciferX said:


> Thanks! To be clear: I'm using stock Bios from Asrock Website, I didn't convert my X370 PG to X470, should I use Asrock Pollychrome? (I have Asrock RGB Software installed, the Support page version is really old, look at the screenshot)


Nono, this where two topics in one message
Use the polychrome for your board
Between revisions, there are different firmwares

Convert users need to use the x470 polychrome without updating
Normal users the one from their own page and update
The versions are different


----------



## jarvix

Alright guys, need some help here.

CPU: 1700x
MOBO: x370 Taichi
RAM: 4x8gb TridentZ F4-3200C14D
GPU: XFX 480 8gb Black Edition

Previously just had 2x8gb TridentZ and was running a very old bios (3.1 I think?) and had my memory perfect @ 3200 c14 1t off the XMP profile and I think everything else on auto. Just to factory rated specs as I'm happy with that. (see attachment w/16gb)

Today, added 2x8gb more (same stuff) and no matter what I do I can't get it above 933/1866 mhz. Upgraded to BIOS v5.1*** and still the same. XMP profile or even manually setting the timings, nada, does the default 3 reboot cycle and puts me back at 933/1866 mhz. Does that for anything other than leaving it at 1866 in the bios. Can't even get my original 16gb back at their proper rated speeds. (see attachment w/32gb)

*** = So I haven't gone further on the BIOS since ASRock's website gave angry messages about going further plus some people seemed to agree- they bricked their motherboards apparently going past v5.1 and using Summit Ridge. I'm assuming they messed something up, but would going the recommend route 5.8->6.2a even fix this? Can these old x370's hit 4x8gb at the TridentZ's 3200 C14 1t ratings?

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Veii

jarvix said:


> Alright guys, need some help here.
> 
> CPU: 1700x
> MOBO: x370 Taichi
> RAM: 4x8gb TridentZ F4-3200C14D
> GPU: XFX 480 8gb Black Edition
> 
> Previously just had 2x8gb TridentZ and was running a very old bios (3.1 I think?) and had my memory perfect @ 3200 c14 1t off the XMP profile and I think everything else on auto. Just to factory rated specs as I'm happy with that. (see attachment w/16gb)
> 
> Today, added 2x8gb more (same stuff) and no matter what I do I can't get it above 933/1866 mhz. Upgraded to BIOS v5.1*** and still the same. XMP profile or even manually setting the timings, nada, does the default 3 reboot cycle and puts me back at 933/1866 mhz. Does that for anything other than leaving it at 1866 in the bios. Can't even get my original 16gb back at their proper rated speeds. (see attachment w/32gb)
> 
> *** = So I haven't gone further on the BIOS since ASRock's website gave angry messages about going further plus some people seemed to agree- they bricked their motherboards apparently going past v5.1 and using Summit Ridge. I'm assuming they messed something up, but would going the recommend route 5.8->6.2a even fix this? Can these old x370's hit 4x8gb at the TridentZ's 3200 C14 1t ratings?
> 
> Any help appreciated!


No idea what people did, but as "Summit ridge" is ment the APUs
on 5.8 and on 6.20A the 1700X works
Tho i'd rather use The Stilts X470 version, and convert X370 taichi to X470 taichi - if you go for performance
Can you first of all check which PCB these kits are on , if they appear identical at all ?
https://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/1746444-oc-ing-t-force-4133-cl18.html#post28423902 
use that post for reference what kind of pictures you are looking for, and at best submit them here 

It can be that you either have different ICs or different PCBs 
on the PCB side, thaiphoon burner is not accurate 
And you will need to change couple of things to get 4 dimms to run
Including struggle a bit over 3200MT/s because procODT get's too high and the IMC has too high stress to run that 
But 3200 should run , well you will need to finetune stuff 

Soo first check your memory PCB
Then let's decide which bios you will use
Later check both kits with the identical timings (swap the sets out) to confirm both can run them
And at the end look what timings will run for both sets, but you will need to change CAD_BUS, RTT and procODT for 4 dimms


----------



## jarvix

Veii said:


> No idea what people did, but as "Summit ridge" is ment the APUs
> on 5.8 and on 6.20A the 1700X works
> Tho i'd rather use The Stilts X470 version, and convert X370 taichi to X470 taichi - if you go for performance
> Can you first of all check which PCB these kits are on , if they appear identical at all ?
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/1746444-oc-ing-t-force-4133-cl18.html#post28423902
> use that post for reference what kind of pictures you are looking for, and at best submit them here
> 
> It can be that you either have different ICs or different PCBs
> on the PCB side, thaiphoon burner is not accurate
> And you will need to change couple of things to get 4 dimms to run
> Including struggle a bit over 3200MT/s because procODT get's too high and the IMC has too high stress to run that
> But 3200 should run , well you will need to finetune stuff
> 
> Soo first check your memory PCB
> Then let's decide which bios you will use
> Later check both kits with the identical timings (swap the sets out) to confirm both can run them
> And at the end look what timings will run for both sets, but you will need to change CAD_BUS, RTT and procODT for 4 dimms


Would appear original 2x8gb PCBs has markings '1719' and the new 2x8gb has different markings 'TZR5HF'.
I was able to get both pairs in A2/B2 slots to post/boot first try with XMP profile at rated speeds 3200/c14/1t. But when both pairs are in is the trouble it seems.


----------



## fcchin

Hello @jarvix,

Just in case, do you know about this information

from this source 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/a-few-questions-about-memory-oc-and-ryzen-speed.244023/

I borrow below picture


----------



## garych

Does anyone else here have Zen 2 CPU and the latest beta HWiNFO? I'm interested in what Power Reporting Deviation values you get.
I set a slight undervolt for stock operation, with LLC4, scalar 5x and +200MHz max. In Prime95 and Cinebench I get 74-77%.
I get 85-86% on defaults with all PBO stuff disabled manually, but higher temps in P95.


----------



## thomasck

@garych I'm testing this right now, altough I've already seen some Dr. Guy can't remember the name and where saying all this is just misleading information and just and extra thing to be worried about in a time where we don't need that. 

This guy - https://twitter.com/IanCutress
In here


Spoiler















Edit, here are my numbers full stock. I'm gonna do same run with negative offset of 0.4XX which is what was yielding me more points overall cause of less heat.. Let's see then if those %'s will go up.

CB15M 87.5
CB15S 141.5

CB20M 86.7
CB20S 144.5

CPUZM 79.6
CPUZS 118.3

PRIME v29.8b6
Smallest FFTs 83.6
Small FFTs 87.3
Large FFTs 91.7
Blend 92.7

IBT 86.7
Aida 6.20.53 
CPU 78.3
FPU 73.3

OCCT 5.5.1 
Large data set 98
Medium data set 97
Small data set 83

LinpackXtreme 87


----------



## garych

@thomasck I agree, it doesn't seem like it will affect anything,
and I think that value is wrong on our motherboard, given that with my slight undervolt the reported power use is a few Watts lower than stock, but power deviation goes down from 85% to 74%(which is supposed to misreport power use to be much lower than by couple of Watts) and temperature is 4 degrees C lower


----------



## garych

::


----------



## polkfan

So now i'm having some Windows hardware error and its for "Bus/Interconnect Error Processor ID: 0"

With PBO off too so i've been using my PC daily and its been stable a little weird to be honest. 

Turned down my memory settings just to see as that's the only change that i did i don't get it i tested my memory for over 16 hours lol. 

What the heck is going on maybe its 6.2b? 

Seems doubtful as it was fine before no other hardware changes were done i did redo windows just recently though for the first time in over a year maybe a driver issue? 

I'll reinstall the chipset driver if i see it pop up again.


----------



## thomasck

@polkfan positive, I started having this error after last HWiNFO64 update. It just shows the error but not crash etc was noticed. It's like a permanent error. Even if I reset min/max/avg it stays there. I won't worry about it.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## fcchin

polkfan said:


> So now i'm having some Windows hardware error and its for "Bus/Interconnect Error Processor ID: 0"
> 
> With PBO off too so i've been using my PC daily and its been stable a little weird to be honest.
> 
> Turned down my memory settings just to see as that's the only change that i did i don't get it i tested my memory for over 16 hours lol.
> 
> What the heck is going on maybe its 6.2b?
> 
> Seems doubtful as it was fine before no other hardware changes were done i did redo windows just recently though for the first time in over a year maybe a driver issue?
> 
> I'll reinstall the chipset driver if i see it pop up again.


A) Possible components aging?
B) previous pass results was without everything heated, especially GPU massive heat spreading everywhere ???
C) previos pass was on the limit/margin
D) Vdroop on previous pass not low (lucky), now low, because tolerances


----------



## Dollar

polkfan said:


> So now i'm having some Windows hardware error and its for "Bus/Interconnect Error Processor ID: 0"
> 
> With PBO off too so i've been using my PC daily and its been stable a little weird to be honest.
> 
> Turned down my memory settings just to see as that's the only change that i did i don't get it i tested my memory for over 16 hours lol.
> 
> What the heck is going on maybe its 6.2b?
> 
> Seems doubtful as it was fine before no other hardware changes were done i did redo windows just recently though for the first time in over a year maybe a driver issue?
> 
> I'll reinstall the chipset driver if i see it pop up again.



Are you using the new 2004 windows version? I was doing a LOT of memory and FCLK testing on a fresh install of 2004 and I took notes on what was and wasn't stable and this bus/interconnect WHEA error was what I was seeing at some settings. This WHEA was showing up when prime95 and TM5 weren't reporting errors. 

After the cumulative update on the 9th (KB4557957) I ran a _DISM_ /_Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth _and now I can run error free on settings that previously gave me that same Bus/interconnect WHEA error. So now I'm back at step one.... So many hours of stability testing gone down the drain.


----------



## Veii

I hate to make Panic
BUT X470 Users be aware :exclamati
I got reports in, that *Bios 3.94* from the JZ page, pushes *1.09v VDDP* with autocorrected vSOC 1.2v to the CPU 
The user is on 3733MT/s soo beyond 3600 ~ while procODT was at 36.9 ohm @ 4x8gb SR
EDIT: 2nd user was on 3600MT/s, still the same overvolt issue

Please check your Ryzen master voltage and doublecheck HWInfo
cLDO_VDDP over 1.05 is dangerous to the chip
The user had to ship back a dead 3600X ~ without knowing what it was
Reading of Ryzen Master confirmed this nonsense:
vSOC was autocorrected down, tho real vSOC was over 1.2  

The user had to downgrade away from the bios, as custom changes even with UncoreOC mode enabled did not stick
only vSOC sticked 
* i know his vCore is too high, but it got fixed already, people still recommend 1.3v 
** it where two reports already


----------



## smeroni68

Veii said:


> I hate to make Panic
> BUT X470 Users be aware :exclamati
> I got reports in, that *Bios 3.94* from the JZ page, pushes *1.09v VDDP* with autocorrected vSOC 1.2v to the CPU
> The user is on 3733MT/s soo beyond 3600 ~ while procODT was at 36.9 ohm @ 4x8gb SR
> EDIT: 2nd user was on 3600MT/s, still the same overvolt issue
> 
> Please check your Ryzen master voltage and doublecheck HWInfo
> VDDP over 1.05 is dangerous to the chip
> The user had to ship back a dead 3600X ~ without knowing what it was
> Reading of Ryzen Master confirmed this nonsense:
> vSOC was autocorrected down, tho real vSOC was over 1.2
> 
> The user had to downgrade away from the bios, as custom changes even with UncoreOC mode enabled did not stick
> only vSOC sticked
> * i know his vCore is too high, but it got fixed already, people still recommend 1.3v
> ** it where two reports already


Uhm... here no problems related to VDDP and VSOC on L3.94 Bios with 3900X, Ram [email protected] and CCX OC... Attached screenshot.

EDIT: The only thing I'm sure, on previous bios 3.92, when I set the the UncoreOC enabled, also after a bios reset it was stick enabled, like if it's permanent. And also after 3.94 update, I had no problems related to UncoreOC, it is enabled and is working as it must. Do not remember if I set it enabled or it was already enabled (probably the first).

EDIT2: Windows 2004 updated OS.


----------



## Schussnik

Just ordered myself a B550 Taichi, hopefully I'll be able to get my 2x16GB PC3200 Micron E die working on it!


----------



## Molitro

Veii said:


> I hate to make Panic
> BUT X470 Users be aware :exclamati
> I got reports in, that *Bios 3.94* from the JZ page, pushes *1.09v VDDP* with autocorrected vSOC 1.2v to the CPU
> The user is on 3733MT/s soo beyond 3600 ~ while procODT was at 36.9 ohm @ 4x8gb SR
> EDIT: 2nd user was on 3600MT/s, still the same overvolt issue
> 
> Please check your Ryzen master voltage and doublecheck HWInfo
> cLDO_VDDP over 1.05 is dangerous to the chip
> The user had to ship back a dead 3600X ~ without knowing what it was
> Reading of Ryzen Master confirmed this nonsense:
> vSOC was autocorrected down, tho real vSOC was over 1.2
> 
> The user had to downgrade away from the bios, as custom changes even with UncoreOC mode enabled did not stick
> only vSOC sticked
> * i know his vCore is too high, but it got fixed already, people still recommend 1.3v
> ** it where two reports already


It's been like that on the X470 for a while now, not just on the latest 3.94 beta. If you don't use straight XMP setting voltages shoot up if you leave em on auto.
I've been putting in manual SoC, VDDP/VDDG voltages for a while now because if this.


----------



## PJVol

Yeah, experienced the same a while ago, from even-dont-remember what BIOS version it was, where vsoc suddenly had been reported 1.2v (hwinfo), so i have to set it manually every fw update since then.


----------



## smoke2

Would like to ask the owners of this board if "TI NE5532 Headset Amplifier" through front panel jack can drive headphones pretty loud if you set maximal Amplify Level?
I have cheap 16ohm headphones, but my Gigabyte board also on Amplify Level 3 cannot drive the headphones very much.


----------



## smoke2

Maybe Im asking too complicated...
Can be "Amplify Level" of the headphones set manually when they are plugged through front panel jack?


----------



## Veii

Molitro said:


> It's been like that on the X470 for a while now, not just on the latest 3.94 beta. If you don't use straight XMP setting voltages shoot up if you leave em on auto.
> I've been putting in manual SoC, VDDP/VDDG voltages for a while now because if this.


I've seen some boards applying 1.3vSOC - but the FIT module will of course autocorrect

Tho IF it does apply an already way to high cLDO_VDDP , the rest will scale up proportional
Here it wont be able to autocorrect and safe itself - while on just high vSOC, it's dangerous but unless UncoreOC mode was enabled
(making the board accept custom values)
It won't cause damage
Although that high cLDO_VDDP will cause damage in the long terms and on some units even instantly 

The same would go for VDDG, if by some miracle bug it pushes 1.2v on it 
(imaging going decoupled mode, and having a buggy bios scale up per MT/s the VDDG while applying for example a 4800MT/s set)
If VDDG would be 1.2, minimum VSOC neverless what was set before, will also scale up proportional to VDDG 


smoke2 said:


> Maybe Im asking too complicated...
> Can be "Amplify Level" of the headphones set manually when they are plugged through front panel jack?


What's your remain specs of the IEMs / Headphones (iems mostly come in the low impedance range)

Low impedance gear is far harder to drive then high impedance gear 
We can't say what potentially would work, as headphone amps don't depend on impedance at all
Not to forget impedance is set per loudness level (best scenario for noise-free operation) or is fully fixed on the maximum drive strength of the amp (bad scenario but found in close to all DAC/AMPs under 200$)
In the 2nd case, quality might appear constant across the whole loudness band - BUT it will turn them thin and sound bad because you only can use 5% of the signal ~ literally compressing the music 
^ the same ruleset goes for the windows mixer ~ keep it at 100% if you care for audio quality 

To the question,
We can't answer that, we can't even predict it without exact specs of the headphones
Sensitivity is important, Impedance is just a placeholder 
Low impedance headphones ARE indeed more sensitive to current changes and EMI 
(which i strongly suggest to NOT use them on anything that has variable current flowing through it (including PCIe) nor on usb audio gear without usb noise filters)
But the harshness of low impedance gear, their "drive strength" depends solely on the sensitivity of the Units and not only the impedance


----------



## smoke2

Veii said:


> What's your remain specs of the IEMs / Headphones (iems mostly come in the low impedance range)
> 
> Low impedance gear is far harder to drive then high impedance gear
> We can't say what potentially would work, as headphone amps don't depend on impedance at all
> Not to forget impedance is set per loudness level (best scenario for noise-free operation) or is fully fixed on the maximum drive strength of the amp (bad scenario but found in close to all DAC/AMPs under 200$)
> In the 2nd case, quality might appear constant across the whole loudness band - BUT it will turn them thin and sound bad because you only can use 5% of the signal ~ literally compressing the music
> ^ the same ruleset goes for the windows mixer ~ keep it at 100% if you care for audio quality
> 
> To the question,
> We can't answer that, we can't even predict it without exact specs of the headphones
> Sensitivity is important, Impedance is just a placeholder
> Low impedance headphones ARE indeed more sensitive to current changes and EMI
> (which i strongly suggest to NOT use them on anything that has variable current flowing through it (including PCIe) nor on usb audio gear without usb noise filters)
> But the harshness of low impedance gear, their "drive strength" depends solely on the sensitivity of the Units and not only the impedance


They are Panasonic RP-HV154.
But can be impedance set manually when I plug them through front panel or even through back panel?

Thank you.


----------



## Veii

smoke2 said:


> They are Panasonic RP-HV154.
> But can be impedance set manually when I plug them through front panel or even through back panel?
> 
> Thank you.


I've never seen till now any gear where you can fix impedance, as Impedance is variable between frequency


Code:


Impedance (Ohm) / 1KHz	17.0
Sensitivity (dB/mW)	105.0
Max Input (mW)	40.0

That's what i was looking for 
They are not harsh to drive, sensitivity is high
Compared to for example a pair of Campfire Audio Polaris:


Code:


Sensitivity 97.5 dB SPL/mW
Impedance 16.8 Ohms @ 1kHz

Even a subtle impedance missmatch on them will result in a different sound
Because frequency output of headphones is dynamic 
Visible @ this chart of for example Sony MDR-1AM2








Or as a worse case:








Which are rated @ 150Ω & Sensitivity 105dB/mW

People yet use "low impedance rated Sennheiser gear" with their On Board setups or don't match them *
Impedance performance continues to be measured at 1Khz ~ on which manufactures tune their gear
Sadly this is an issue when it comes to frequency tuning, but let's let that topic aside 
Quote:


Spoiler






> 85 dBA Leq8 is not a level, it’s an exposure. If one’s exposure for a work day of 8 hours AVERAGES to 85 dBA, then his or her equivalent EXPOSURE dose is 100% for that day. And, further, that dose of 100%, if acquired over a work life of 20+ years, is not “safe” as between 8 to 12% of those with a work-life dose of 100% will develop material hearing impairment. A “safe” exposure level is really 70 dBA Leq24.
> 
> Now as to theatres, the reference level in a key seat in the auditorium is 85 dBA with 20 dB of headroom. That means that, you guessed it, while the reference level 0 for theatres with THX or similar sound schemes is 85 dBA, the peak levels can reach 105 dBA and be within limits. Further, a theatre that’s been certified for THX will have sound system capable of delivering the 105-dBA peak.
> 
> Most dialogue will be mixed at -10 dB, or at 75 dBA peak level, which is equivalent to someone talking loudly to you at distance of a meter or so





While most of these headphones are then tuned too loud averaging around the 105db SPL mark

I'm drifting offtopic, but i had to ~ as you where "teached ?" impedance levels wrong
Safe listening loudness for humans on 8h exposure is 85dBA as "average exposure level" = 100%
95dBA would be already be twice as loud or in dynamic terms 10x the power = 200% 

I'll attach you some tiny document - the first 3 pages so you can understand how impedance "matching" works
As shifting impedance will shift soundlevels 

About your question, either A:
you listen far too loud :thinking:
or B:
Your headphones are not sensitive enough for this low impedance
Or maybe even C:
The AMP on this board can't deliver the required current, to match this sensitivity @ this low impedance
Well, you shouldn't use onboard audio with low impedance gear anyways 

Sensitivity = how much of X current is required to reach that 105db SPL rating @ 16ohm resisitance
@fcchin please correct me if i made a mistake


----------



## fcchin

smoke2 said:


> They are Panasonic RP-HV154.
> But can be impedance set manually when I plug them through front panel or even through back panel?
> 
> Thank you.


Hello smoke2, replying due invitation from @Veii [thanks for much help with RAM OC    ]

Answering smoke2 questions of "impedance set manually", answer is NO, back to basic calculation answer is simple voltage x current = power, DUE TO the amount of resistance[fixed ohms no relation to frequency difference] / impedance[ohms varies with frequency]. 

Simple answer = plug in low impedance headphone will be very loud, versus high impedance headphone will be very soft, FIXED volume for both cases.

Referencing 1> headphone spec does not have a switch for user to change impedance = https://www.panasonic.com/tw/consumer/digital-av/headphone/in-ear/rp-hv154.specs.html 

Referencing 2> NE5532 didn't mention letting user change impedance settings either https://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ne5532.pdf?ts=1592534266274

I didn't install ASRock Realtek audio software, but in all my previous years, didn't see feature to click impedance anywhere.


----------



## smoke2

I know that probably NE5532 didnt make output louder 🙂
Some boards have the feature in their drivers to set "Amplify Level" manually. It helps to maximize the loudness about 20-25% when I set it to the highest "Amplify Level".
Many records are quieter, especially where is spoken word. I didnt maximize volume, bit sometimes Im listening it on 90% volume with high sensitive headphones (105dB - should be loud) thus with very tiny reserve to max. volume and I know there is difference between maximum loudness between motherboard manufacturers.


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> 1 of 3
> Safe listening loudness for humans on 8h exposure is 85dBA as "average exposure level" = 100%
> 
> 2 of 3
> 95dBA would be already be twice as loud or in dynamic terms 10x the power = 200%
> 
> 3 of 3
> Well, you shouldn't use onboard audio with low impedance gear anyways
> @fcchin please correct me if i made a mistake


Hello @Veii, [thanks again for RAM OC bliss] my personal sharing. 

********** 1 of 3 ********** 
Not quoting from text books, but simply remembering lecture from 1997~2001, plus various listening assessment, as humanly safe, i.e. not industry safe, my prefered Leq8 is 70dB without weighting [it's the real deal includes all the sub-sonic vibrations we don't hear but bodily hairs detect shaking in tiny amounts, i.e. office central airconditioning vibrations gives uncomfortable bother but not loud enough to be heard by ear, when it stops making cold momentarily we suddenly feel relieve of quiets, relieved of vibrations, less psychological pressure from brain, etc.] 

75dB Leq8 unweighted is my max, not desired, outcome not happy working for that day. This is what I personally call start to be max.

80dB Leq8 unweighted is my start of lost of hearing, i.e. early by around 10 years is my guessing.

The standards has not been updated since around 80s, so I personally don't trust them after making my own tests. 



********** 2 of 3 ********** 
from 85dB up to 95dB, 10 dB gap, is 10x power, I remember was ten times as loud in human perception, i.e. one would suddenly jump and unconciously turn into "danger mode" look for trouble and prepare to run.

twice as loud is 3dB gap, is 2x power i.e. one would noticed aparent increase in loudness, and catches your attention to check out what's going on, be it interesting or danger and consideration to leave but not life threatening run.



********** 3 of 3 ********** is comments more for @smoke2, 
16ohms headphones are as low as they are for headphones, there are plenty 32ohms, 64ohms too, then start to be much less products above. Personally I'm old skool, my science of choise is preferring high voltage over high current, because high voltage can fight and surpress back EMF(wrong term, but easy to understand, borrow from consumer language). 

Hence the higher the impedance the higher voltage requires to drive the microspeakers or loudspeaker. That's why high-end headphones goes at high as 600ohms, and requires real headphone amps like NE5532 and uses 15 volts to drive, one of the benefits is a lot of voltage headroom to nulify the so called back EMF(incomplete description is more correctly expressed instead of wrong term).

and high voltage means low current, means can use tiny wires, no need thick wires. High voltage drive loudspeaker enjoy near zero cable influence, so on and so forth, but all things have a balance, high voltage drive is difficult for loudspeakers amplifiers, but luckily headphones are so small in load, hence easy.

ok, what does this means in laymen terms, high impedance headphones sound a lot more controlled, beats are presented as is without extranous decay and ringing, there you have it. Dam I could have just said this without long winded intro above. Hahhahahahaha.


----------



## fcchin

smoke2 said:


> Maybe Im asking too complicated...
> Can be "Amplify Level" of the headphones set manually when they are plugged through front panel jack?


Oh, are you asking for Windows -> settings -> sound -> sound control panel -> properties -> level

then yes I think front panel is linked to rear panel and to the NE5532.

NO? anyone else can help?


----------



## smoke2

Lower impedance headphones, because its easier to make them play a louder - lower voltage - can be excited on every device.
Does OP-AMP NE5532 brings also bigger maximum loudness or only clarity in comparision with ASRock board without OP-AMP?


----------



## Schussnik

I can see that other brands have rolled out a new BIOS / AGESA version for their X370 boards, does anyone know if Asrock intend to do the same?


----------



## I)ickie

*I)ickie*



Schussnik said:


> I can see that other brands have rolled out a new BIOS / AGESA version for their X370 boards, does anyone know if Asrock intend to do the same?


I'd have to guess their hand will be forced by the upcoming XT processors.


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> Hello @Veii, [thanks again for RAM OC bliss] my personal sharing.
> 
> ********** 1 of 3 **********
> Not quoting from text books, but simply remembering lecture from 1997~2001, plus various listening assessment, as humanly safe, i.e. not industry safe, my prefered Leq8 is 70dB without weighting [it's the real deal includes all the sub-sonic vibrations we don't hear but bodily hairs detect shaking in tiny amounts, i.e. office central airconditioning vibrations gives uncomfortable bother but not loud enough to be heard by ear, when it stops making cold momentarily we suddenly feel relieve of quiets, relieved of vibrations, less psychological pressure from brain, etc.]
> 
> 75dB Leq8 unweighted is my max, not desired, outcome not happy working for that day. This is what I personally call start to be max.
> 
> 80dB Leq8 unweighted is my start of lost of hearing, i.e. early by around 10 years is my guessing.
> 
> The standards has not been updated since around 80s, so I personally don't trust them after making my own tests.


Ahh yes, i've read people prefer 75dB Leq8 - 85 was according THD showroom rating
But i can see how the duration of that will drastically change the range
Thank you for the correction 

Really wonder at what dBA or LUFi i am listening, while using IEMs nearly 10h a day :thinking:



> ********** 2 of 3 **********
> from 85dB up to 95dB, 10 dB gap, is 10x power, I remember was ten times as loud in human perception, i.e. one would suddenly jump and unconciously turn into "danger mode" look for trouble and prepare to run.
> 
> twice as loud is 3dB gap, is 2x power i.e. one would noticed aparent increase in loudness, and catches your attention to check out what's going on, be it interesting or danger and consideration to leave but not life threatening run.


+1 yes 
With "twice as loud" i ment twice the power
Perception is different, we are sensitive to 4° celsius thermal change as "twice as cold" and i think 2 ? dB in power
Nvm, you mentioned 3dB 
Humans are strange  
Why do we still measure in dB again :thinking: shouldn't sonar already replace it, while dbA also being logarithmic with barely imaginable accuracy 
I remember in the music word, we switched to LUFS(s) and LUFi as loudness metering
Integrated & short term 



> ********** 3 of 3 ********** is comments more for @smoke2,
> 16ohms headphones are as low as they are for headphones, there are plenty 32ohms, 64ohms too, then start to be much less products above. Personally I'm old skool, my science of choice is preferring high voltage over high current, because high voltage can fight and surpress back EMF(wrong term, but easy to understand, borrow from consumer language).
> 
> Hence the higher the impedance the higher voltage requires to drive the microspeakers or loudspeaker. That's why high-end headphones goes at high as 600ohms, and requires real headphone amps like NE5532 and uses 15 volts to drive, one of the benefits is a lot of voltage headroom to nulify the so called back EMF(incomplete description is more correctly expressed instead of wrong term).
> 
> and high voltage means low current, means can use tiny wires, no need thick wires. High voltage drive loudspeaker enjoy near zero cable influence, so on and so forth, but all things have a balance, high voltage drive is difficult for loudspeakers amplifiers, but luckily headphones are so small in load, hence easy.
> 
> ok, what does this means in laymen terms, high impedance headphones sound a lot more controlled, beats are presented as is without extranous decay and ringing, there you have it. Dam I could have just said this without long winded intro above. Hahhahahahaha.


:')
mm~
I remember old speaker systems which where 12Ω and very hard to power
They killed a lot of poweramps
Low impedance doesn't have to mean, easy to drive at all 
i'd even say, harder to drive sufficient than their 32Ω counterpart 
Some low impedance units have a high sensitivity rating, while some units don't

Personally preferring the opposite, low impedance sensitive units 
But they are annoying to work with
With most >18Ω headphone gear, unless very sensitive ~ you barely hear audio-chain noise
My cheapo units "sadly" are quite sensitive, phone current, bad notebook amps, or the "apparently clean" Focusrite USB DAC (big lies  )
They all need some low impedance matching unit
The linked document before explained it quite well how low voltage can lead to impedance matching without changing impedance and so changing sound signatur

Good Boards and good USB dacs should be able to impedance match, at bare minimum drive current match
To this date i still recommend to keep the windows mixer always at 100% and fix your chain to peak the normalized media loudness of -14dB LUFS with your normal listening loudness, unless the only work you do is listening to mastered Music, then -6.9dB True Peak or around -6dB LUFS / -9 LUFi
Humans are strange and individual, soo only hot cd footage/loud mix and normalized footage should be used to lower loudness on personal perception 

Afterwards everything should stay on 100% and only lowered if purely necessary, but never increased
At least, that's how i was teached since little
You do change loudness and adjust to loud music, soo turn stuff up, then down, well it always ends up as a mess
When you think your media is too quiet, it's mostly you unless you have a big problem in the chain or with the audio gear
Nearly everything i met so far was far to loud and had to be compressed down quiet 
Killed audio quality just for "adaptive/bad design" ~ be it board design, or headphone design

"Impedance matching" what was mentioned can be a thing, but matching/fixing impedance is stupid
As impedance varies up to frequency and media footage + up to used audio Headphones/IEMs
Voltage/current matching on the other hand, makes a lot of sense


Schussnik said:


> I can see that other brands have rolled out a new BIOS / AGESA version for their X370 boards, does anyone know if Asrock intend to do the same?


Do we even know that the microcode changed
I haven't seen anything whatsoever about that topic, no leaker mentioned that

But i'll keep my eyes open, because no microcode change = no bios update required
Desktop 4700G and 4800H mobile share the same microcode


----------



## kiryukun

Hi there, i've been following this thread for a while, own a x370 taichi board running the custom ABBA bios.
CPU ryzen 3900x
I've recently got my hands on some B-Die ram, https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...3600mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08q-tg.html
^ that one in particular.
I'm trying to push it to do 3733mhz however it doesn't seem to be stable at 1.45volts, timings from the 1usmus DRAM calculator.
PC will post and get into windows but randomly restarts not so frequently and randomly.
I was wondering if anybody could give some advice as to what the cause is?
I have a similar setup on a asrock B450 Fatal1ty ITX board running custom ABBA bios, same ram and its doing 3733 with the IF clock matching, stable.
I understand that the x370 board is T-topology and struggles past 3433mhz but maybe somebody can help 

Any insight would be great!


----------



## thomasck

@kiryukun I'm also using a 3900x with the taichi x370 and 3733 is stable only after 1.465v with cl15. You can see the timings I'm using in the previous pages, also with bdie ram. VDDG 950 vddp 900 and soc 1065.

Can't say this being 100% sure but looks like this board needs more ram voltage to stabilise higher clocks hence the about of people I see around with similar sets/timings and lower voltages, around 1.40-1.42v.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Bing

Has anyone able to pair Ryzen 3600 (or Matisse) + ECC RAM on this mobo ?

I was using 1700 + ECC RAM for years without any problem at all, and yes, the ECC worked just fine when I OC the RAM near the limit(when on 1700), then reduced the RAM voltage abit to induce error deliberately, then Windows WHEA error captured the bit flips successfully. 

Before the CPU update, flashed it up to 6.20, then install the 3600, then trouble starts, it run into boot loop, even Dr.Debug doesn't show anything at all. Tried single stick RAM (ECC) , not working too.

Put back the 1700, and the ECC RAM at A2 and B2, it just worked flawlessly. Again, put the 3600 back, still same problem.

Yes, every installations I always clear BIOS using the jumper and detached the button cell battery.

Then I used ordinary non ECC RAM, 1st it wont boot using dual stick at A2 & B2. Then tried single stick at A2, it booted at stock default @2400, change the RAM to XMP, as it won't boot at plain stock 2400, then once XMP set, turned off, put the 2nd RAM at B2, then voila, it booted properly.

But still, don't want to waste my ECC RAM, anyone have any clues what is happening ?

Btw, where the heck the memory QVL for Matisse ? Asrock never publish it officially.


----------



## fcchin

Bing said:


> Before the CPU update, flashed it up to 6.20, then install the 3600, then trouble starts, it run into boot loop, even Dr.Debug doesn't show anything at all. Tried single stick RAM (ECC) , not working too.


Hello @Bing, read this posts, might help you out. 

http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts...370-taichi-upgrade-2700x3950x-no-boot-no-fans

and read this all the way to the end story. 

http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=14013

my nick is cx5 in ASRock forum.


----------



## Bing

fcchin said:


> Hello @Bing, read this posts, might help you out.
> 
> http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts...370-taichi-upgrade-2700x3950x-no-boot-no-fans
> 
> and read this all the way to the end story.
> 
> http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=14013
> 
> my nick is cx5 in ASRock forum.


Thanks for the hints & clues, much appreciated.

I will try above steps as pointed, once I have the chance, as currently I'm occupied.

Btw, where to get the beta 6.20A or B BIOS ?



Also wondering how others managed to upgrade to Matisse without any problem at this motherboard ?

Just update the BIOS to support Matisse, replaced the CPU, clear CMOS, then boot up without any problem at all ?


----------



## zhadoom

Bing said:


> Thanks for the hints & clues, much appreciated.
> 
> I will try above steps as pointed, once I have the chance, as currently I'm occupied.
> 
> Btw, where to get the beta 6.20A or B BIOS ?
> 
> 
> 
> Also wondering how others managed to upgrade to Matisse without any problem at this motherboard ?
> 
> Just update the BIOS to support Matisse, replaced the CPU, clear CMOS, then boot up without any problem at all ?



In my case I update the x370 Professional Gaming to bios 6.2 using Ryzen 2700X. Clear cmos and then swap to 3950X. The board reset several times and then booted ok.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Hey guys...1usmus posted this:

https://twitter.com/mustmann/status...twitter.com/1usmus/status/1262983408306790401

Zen3 support for ASUS CHVI.

Good news, I think.

Keeping fingers crossed for our board.


----------



## fcchin

Bing said:


> Thanks for the hints & clues, much appreciated.
> 
> Btw, where to get the beta 6.20A or B BIOS ?
> 
> 
> 
> Also wondering how others managed to upgrade to Matisse without any problem at this motherboard ?
> 
> Just update the BIOS to support Matisse, replaced the CPU, clear CMOS, then boot up without any problem at all ?


Get 6.20A from this post, thanks to @Veii, https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-740.html#post28385478

Some people upgrade smoothly, no problems, no hiccups.
Some poeple upgrade like me and @datonyb, some weirdo hiccups, but overcomed and works.
Some people upgrade but significant problem and finally sold either the old motherboard or new cpu or returned to Intel.


----------



## nhavy

Hello,

i just recently upgraded to a Ryzen 3600 on my x370 Taichi. I'm looking to increase the Single Core Performance to get the most out of my High Refresh Rate Monitor.

As i understand correctly with XFR2 or PBO i should be getting up to 200Mhz incresed Boost Clock if there is sufficient cooling. ( I'm still confused wheter those 2 are the same or not?)
I'm using a Thermalright HR-02 Macho and under load the cpu goes up to around 75°C. That should allow for a little bit of Overclocking right?

My questions is where i can find the specified max values of the x370 Taichi Motherboard for PPT, TDC and EDC?


Also since upgrading to Bios 6.20 i cant seem to find the Cool n Quiet setting anymore.


----------



## jearly410

nhavy said:


> My questions is where i can find the specified max values of the x370 Taichi Motherboard for PPT, TDC and EDC?


Ryzen Master will show that info


----------



## BlueNinja0

Joke94 said:


> I'm running bios 5.99 and i don't use sleep very much, usually just shut off, but yesterday i put my pc to sleep and when trying to turn on the pc, it gives me code B6 and "boot loops", no matter what i do, it won't post and just cycles with fans ramping. Only when i remove either stick of ram, it starts and i can put the ram back and it works normal. The problem is repeatable, so anyone got ideas what this is about? C:
> 
> 3700x
> x370 taichi
> 16gb ram
> windows 10 pro





tau31 said:


> Ever since updating to 6.2 from 5.6, I have been having similar behavior using the sleep functionality. My PC will go to sleep but when I try to wake it up, it will enter a bootloop and then I have to go into bios and set all my settings to default and then my pc will boot back into windows like nothing happened. Also, this morning during a cold boot my pc was in a bootloop and again had to default my settings. Lastly, i seem to be losing time when this issue happens. I’m going to replace the cmos battery but if I can’t figure it out, I’m just buying an x570 board.


Not sure if I had already replied to you guys, but I also had this problem and so far it seems to have been solved by raising the CPU core voltage by +0.05v, which also fixed my previously discussed instability issues when running Prime95. Not sure if it's a defective CPU, Motherboard, or just a bad BIOS.


----------



## azif

On a x370 gaming k4, do you think any chance of zen 4000 support? or should I just buy a 3800x now?


----------



## ManofGod1000

azif said:


> On a x370 gaming k4, do you think any chance of zen 4000 support? or should I just buy a 3800x now?


Get the 3800X and be happy, the 300 series will never see 4000 series support.


----------



## Schussnik

Just wanted to say hi and thank you guys, this topic was a gold mine for info and tips over the past three years.

Time to move on and say goodbye to my Taichi, planning to install my Asrock B550 Extreme 4 later tonight


----------



## Schussnik

Small update for people who might have problems running with a 3200Mhz 2x16GB kit (in my case Crucial Ballisitix Sport LT) on their Taichi, they work flawlessly on the B550 Extreme 4.

I had no problem to get my system to post with them installed with everything set to BIOS default and then again no problem running them with XMP selected in the BIOS. Not sure why I could never get them to work/even post on my Taichi


----------



## rekd0514

ManofGod1000 said:


> Get the 3800X and be happy, the 300 series will never see 4000 series support.


Since some people here have flashed the X470 Taichi BIOS on the X370 version I would think upgrading to a 4000 series chip is possible. Though I don't know why we can't upgrade to 4000 series chips on X370 anyways. They could do just like on B450/X470 and make it so once you upgrade you can't go back since the BIOS only has space to support so many CPUs.


----------



## M1k1

Schussnik said:


> Small update for people who might have problems running with a 3200Mhz 2x16GB kit (in my case Crucial Ballisitix Sport LT) on their Taichi, they work flawlessly on the B550 Extreme 4.
> 
> I had no problem to get my system to post with them installed with everything set to BIOS default and then again no problem running them with XMP selected in the BIOS. Not sure why I could never get them to work/even post on my Taichi


Did you try setting the 1usmus power plan with the right settings enabled on the bios? I have the same crucial ballistix sport lt mixed with the regular ballistix ram cl16, bios 6.20A, 3900x, running at 3600 mhz with settings almost the same as the xmp profile, just increased v to 1.39


----------



## Schussnik

I did try that yes, to be honest I tried pretty much everything on my Taichi and couldn't get them to work no matter what.

As I said in my post, they worked first time once I plugged them on my new B550 Extreme 4 and they've been running without any issues for the past 3 days.


----------



## Veii

azif said:


> On a x370 gaming k4, do you think any chance of zen 4000 support? or should I just buy a 3800x now?
> 
> 
> ManofGod1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get the 3800X and be happy, the 300 series will never see 4000 series support.
Click to expand...




rekd0514 said:


> Since some people here have flashed the X470 Taichi BIOS on the X370 version I would think upgrading to a 4000 series chip is possible. Though I don't know why we can't upgrade to 4000 series chips on X370 anyways. They could do just like on B450/X470 and make it so once you upgrade you can't go back since the BIOS only has space to support so many CPUs.


Check out the tweet by 1usmus:
https://twitter.com/1usmus/status/1262983408306790401
Our only concern remains, bios size ~ as the CH6 comes with 32mb 
Should we start to split it - can we make a split before Matisse ?
And does Renoir require Matisse Modules to function ?
Pretty much a "yes the taichi might work" - IF we can get it down to <16Mb , up to dependency

At least we know it won't be PSP Firmware locked, not fully at least
And at the worst, we just need to resolder the rom-chip to something 32mb
We'll see,
It's too early to explore and stare into the magic ball 

As a sidenote, Combo Agesa >1.0.0.0 -> 1.0.0.2 on the Taichis made stock operation for Zen 1 & Zen+ possible
This confirms, the CPUs don't need everything and you can save at least 10-12Mb from the Bios
They didn't accept any XMP profiles, nor was fixing frequency possible
But their stock operational state didn't change 
Downconverting or upgrading from first two gens won't be an issue on small bios packages
But only stock operation of these will continue to work ~ up to how much space we can shove away
A 32Mb board, will support the 1xxx, 2xxx, 3xxx lineup under one package ~ at least ASRock should be able to handle this


----------



## Brodda-Syd

Schussnik said:


> Small update for people who might have problems running with a 3200Mhz 2x16GB kit (in my case Crucial Ballisitix Sport LT) on their Taichi, they work flawlessly on the B550 Extreme 4.
> 
> I had no problem to get my system to post with them installed with everything set to BIOS default and then again no problem running them with XMP selected in the BIOS. Not sure why I could never get them to work/even post on my Taichi


Interesting...
I have 2 sticks on G.SKILL TridentZ Series F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 32 GB (16 GB x 2) DDR4 3200 MHz CL14 1.35V Memory Kit installed in my X370 taichi.
With my 1800x I could not touch the memory timings at all, I tried the XMP profile, then manually overclocking it to 3200MHz and reducing CAS & RAS timings to match, all to no success, just kept boot-cycling, so I ran it at stock 2133MHz, and I thought its just a faulty motherboard.
When I installed 3950X I enabled the XMP profile and voila... No problems whatsoever. 3200MHz with 14-14-14-34 timings.
I have done a 4.3GHz all core overclock and it has been stable.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Brodda-Syd said:


> Interesting...
> I have 2 sticks on G.SKILL TridentZ Series F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 32 GB (16 GB x 2) DDR4 3200 MHz CL14 1.35V Memory Kit installed in my X370 taichi.
> With my 1800x I could not touch the memory timings at all, I tried the XMP profile, then manually overclocking it to 3200MHz and reducing CAS & RAS timings to match, all to no success, just kept boot-cycling, so I ran it at stock 2133MHz, and I thought its just a faulty motherboard.
> When I installed 3950X I enabled the XMP profile and voila... No problems whatsoever. 3200MHz with 14-14-14-34 timings.
> I have done a 4.3GHz all core overclock and it has been stable.


How are your VRM temps with the 3950X? I'm circling Micro Center like a vulture these days looking at a 3900X, wondering if the X370 Taichi can comfortably do it.


----------



## hadonbg

Someone testing new p4.10 bios for x470 Taichi from JZ site?


----------



## Brodda-Syd

PriestOfSin said:


> How are your VRM temps with the 3950X? I'm circling Micro Center like a vulture these days looking at a 3900X, wondering if the X370 Taichi can comfortably do it.


Just did a quick Blender Run at 4.2GHz
NH-D15 keeps my CPU at around 91c
VRM's don't even get hot, got up to 67c
As BUILDZOID says here: 



 "VRM's are overbuilt for Ryzen"


----------



## Molitro

hadonbg said:


> Someone testing new p4.10 bios for x470 Taichi from JZ site?


Just put it in.
Will report back if something blows up, but I'm not gonna particularly test anything, just set it up as I had it, pretty much all manual.

Most options gone from the CBS menu, new one "DRAM latency enhance" in the AMD overcloking menu, about which all I can say is it doens't lower latency in AIDA's test, haven't done anything with it other than that.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Brodda-Syd said:


> Just did a quick Blender Run at 4.2GHz
> NH-D15 keeps my CPU at around 91c
> VRM's don't even get hot, got up to 67c
> As BUILDZOID says here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ic5d5qAhBU&t=727s "VRM's are overbuilt for Ryzen"


Good to know, thank you! Buildzoid's commentary on the X370 Taichi was basically the reason why I went with this board back around Ryzen launch. I think I'll grab the 3900X next Friday, assuming there's still a deal on it!


----------



## oneofmanysuns

I bought these ram (https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232748 ) for my x370 taichi with a 1700x, I'm trying to get it to run. It'll load the xmp profile fine but I would have to hard shut down the computer for it to load properly. Anyone know why? I checked the speeds using ryzen master and cpuz and it works at 3200mhz , its just restarting I get caught in a boot loop. Help? Would updating my bios help? I'm still using bios 2.4


----------



## Bing

Molitro said:


> Just put it in.
> Will report back if something blows up, but I'm not gonna particularly test anything, just set it up as I had it, pretty much all manual.
> 
> Most options gone from the CBS menu, new one "DRAM latency enhance" in the AMD overcloking menu, about which all I can say is it doens't lower latency in AIDA's test, haven't done anything with it other than that.


Sorry for noob question as I just knew it, you can flash x470 Taichi straight into x370 taichi board ?

Whats the catch ?

Also where is memory QVL for Matisse ? Why they never publish it ?


----------



## Molitro

Bing said:


> Sorry for noob question as I just knew it, you can flash x470 Taichi straight into x370 taichi board ?
> 
> Whats the catch ?
> 
> Also where is memory QVL for Matisse ? Why they never publish it ?


Mine is a x470.


----------



## deepor

oneofmanysuns said:


> I bought these ram (https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232748 ) for my x370 taichi with a 1700x, I'm trying to get it to run. It'll load the xmp profile fine but I would have to hard shut down the computer for it to load properly. Anyone know why? I checked the speeds using ryzen master and cpuz and it works at 3200mhz , its just restarting I get caught in a boot loop. Help? Would updating my bios help? I'm still using bios 2.4



You will need to configure "ProcODT", "RTT", "CAD" settings manually. I don't really know what settings to recommend. Maybe the following is good:

ProcODT = 60 Ohm
RTT_NOM = RZQ/7
RTT_WR = RZQ/3
RTT_PARK = RZQ/1
CAD = 24, 24, 24, 24 Ohm

The 2x16GB memory you have is "dual-rank" because of the 16GB memory stick size. The sticks have 16 chips, instead of 8 chips like "single-rank" has. It needs a totally different setup for ProcODT and RTT compared to single-rank when you try to run a high speed like 3200MHz. With the default ProcODT and RTT settings it can only do slow speeds like 2400MHz.

There's a program named "DRAM calculator for Ryzen" that has suggestions for ProcODT and RTT. You configure your setup on the top left of the window and then you'll see the suggestions for ProcODT and RTT at the bottom right.


----------



## zhadoom

Hi, 

I just installed 4x32GB Kingston DDR4 2400 kit ( HX424C15FB3K4/128 ) in my x470 taichi ultimate. The memory was recognized and works ok in windows7 and pass without errors in some hours of test in AIDA64 memory stress test.


The memory show as Samsung K4AAG085WM-BCPB using Thaiphoon burner 1.6.3. Anyone has some info about this memory ? oveclock capabilities ( I don't believe that overclock much since 16Gbit density ) ?


----------



## numlock66

hadonbg said:


> Someone testing new p4.10 bios for x470 Taichi from JZ site?


is working here


----------



## PriestOfSin

Apologies if this isn't the place for this, but I had a question about Bios updates.

My X370 Taichi is currently on P4.70 (very old bios, I know). I am going to pick up a 3900X next Saturday, here is the order in which I planned on flashing the BIOS:

With 2700X installed:
Flash to 5.10
Flash to 5.50
Flash to 5.60

With 3900X installed:
Flash to 5.80
Flash to 6.20

Does that sound about right?


----------



## keikei

PriestOfSin said:


> Apologies if this isn't the place for this, but I had a question about Bios updates.
> 
> My X370 Taichi is currently on P4.70 (very old bios, I know). I am going to pick up a 3900X next Saturday, here is the order in which I planned on flashing the BIOS:
> 
> With 2700X installed:
> Flash to 5.10
> Flash to 5.50
> Flash to 5.60
> 
> With 3900X installed:
> Flash to 5.80
> Flash to 6.20
> 
> Does that sound about right?


Why not flash right to 6.2 on current chip? I have a 1700 with 6.2.


----------



## PriestOfSin

keikei said:


> Why not flash right to 6.2 on current chip? I have a 1700 with 6.2.


Looking at the 6.20 Bios, it says: 


*ASRock do NOT recommend updating this BIOS if Pinnacle, Raven, Summit or Bristol Ridge CPU is being used on your system.

I wound up updating the system to 5.60. I wonder, would it be safe to jump from 5.60 to 6.20 after getting the 3900X? Or should I go 5.80 and then jump to 6.20? Bios updates confuse me.


----------



## keikei

PriestOfSin said:


> Looking at the 6.20 Bios, it says:
> 
> 
> *ASRock do NOT recommend updating this BIOS if Pinnacle, Raven, Summit or Bristol Ridge CPU is being used on your system.
> 
> I wound up updating the system to 5.60. I wonder, would it be safe to jump from 5.60 to 6.20 after getting the 3900X? Or should I go 5.80 and then jump to 6.20? Bios updates confuse me.



My chip comes in sunday. I plan to install it the same day and dont foresee any hickups. I'll post an update however it goes. :thumb:


----------



## PriestOfSin

keikei said:


> My chip comes in sunday. I plan to install it the same day and dont foresee any hickups. I'll post an update however it goes. :thumb:


Excellent! Payday is Thursday for me, so I'll probably go out next Saturday and grab a 3900X. Good luck with your install!


----------



## keikei

PriestOfSin said:


> Excellent! Payday is Thursday for me, so I'll probably go out next Saturday and grab a 3900X. Good luck with your install!



It came in. Other than me forgetting to snap in the memory like a newbie, we be gud! *Your settings do reset once the new chip is in. Note the low memory timings.


----------



## deepor

keikei said:


> It came in. Other than me forgetting to snap in the memory like a newbie, we be gud! *Your settings do reset once the new chip is in. Note the low memory timings.



You made a mistake with the memory slots:

You are not using a "dual-channel" setup in that photo. Both of your memory sticks are in channel A. The channel B is empty. Your memory bandwidth is now half because of that.

The manual recommends to have the memory sticks in slot A2 and B2, with A1 and B1 empty. There's a text that lists the order of the slots printed onto the motherboard next to the first memory slot (the one towards the CPU socket).


----------



## keikei

deepor said:


> You made a mistake with the memory slots:
> 
> You are not using a "dual-channel" setup in that photo. Both of your memory sticks are in channel A. The channel B is empty. Your memory bandwidth is now half because of that.
> 
> The manual recommends to have the memory sticks in slot A2 and B2, with A1 and B1 empty. There's a text that lists the order of the slots printed onto the motherboard next to the first memory slot (the one towards the CPU socket).



thank you.


----------



## Veii

PriestOfSin said:


> Apologies if this isn't the place for this, but I had a question about Bios updates.
> 
> My X370 Taichi is currently on P4.70 (very old bios, I know). I am going to pick up a 3900X next Saturday, here is the order in which I planned on flashing the BIOS:
> 
> With 2700X installed:
> Flash to 5.10
> Flash to 5.50
> Flash to 5.60
> 
> With 3900X installed:
> Flash to 5.80
> Flash to 6.20
> 
> Does that sound about right?


4.70 to 5.80 on 2700X 
3900X to 6.20A 

you need only two jumps 
But updating to 5.80 is important , else you might have bios bugs
You can use 5.60 if they really require it, but usually it's not needed
6.20A has support for first two gens, they only removed microcodes from APU and Athlons
But they brought support back on 6.20/6.20A - 6.20B is B(ad)  

If you feel experiment friendly, you can convert your X370 Taichi to a X470 Taichi and stay on bios 6.90


----------



## sebz1337

Veii said:


> you need only two jumps
> But updating to 5.80 is important , else you might have bios bugs
> You can use 5.60 if they really require it, but usually it's not needed


What is this BIOS bug you're talking about? How can I confirm? I've upgraded directly from 4.80 to 6.20A (because I thought I was on 5.80)... so far, everything looks fine (3700x).


----------



## Veii

sebz1337 said:


> What is this BIOS bug you're talking about? How can I confirm? I've upgraded directly from 4.80 to 6.20A (because I thought I was on 5.80)... so far, everything looks fine (3700x).


The thing is, when you update the bios the normal way ~ you aren't wiping the whole BIOS
Simply as its still loaded
You do wipe chunks of it

Bugs I generalized. Funky stuff that can happen:
- voltage readout issues, sensor issues
- load line scaling is different, as these modules where updated
- profiles opon save can't be loaded anymore after a CMOS clear
- RGB firmware causes random shutdowns by wrongly reported tDie temp
- VDDG voltage is pushed up to 200+ MHz over stock resulting between 1.2-1.3v = vSOC >1.4 

What I do suggest at least, is grabbing from the official site the polychrome (beta)
And reflash the rgb firmware
It sounds odd, but the RGB controller can cause sensor readout issues, causing all kind of funky issues like inconsistent rpm behavior or again shutdown issues by "over currents protection" while it never even peaked close to it 

The reason for all that belongs to the PSP Firmware update at AGESA 1003ABB
skipping it might not have it included and cause later issues with future agesa's and microcodes

Updating the RGB firmware controller at least once on big jumps, was already recommended before
Alone installing it once and checking on the settings wheel is enough


----------



## Bing

Veii said:


> What I do suggest at least, is grabbing from the official site the polychrome (beta)


Which version ? Specifically for X370 Taichi only has the ASRock RGB Led thing, not the Polychrome ?

Mind point where to download the beta one ?


----------



## Veii

Bing said:


> Which version ? Specifically for X370 Taichi only has the ASRock RGB Led thing, not the Polychrome ?
> Mind point where to download the beta one ?


They removed it  
Can you try if this one will install and open - without manually running the flash.bat 
https://download.asrock.com/Utility/RGB/PolychromeRGB(v1.0.74).zip


----------



## Art385

Nope it won't open - platform error. After flashing rgb chip to 2.10 FW same thing but after flashing and reflashing x370 app stopped freezing when I try changing modes under windows.


----------



## Veii

Art385 said:


> Nope it won't open - platform error. After flashing rgb chip to 2.10 FW same thing but after flashing and reflashing x370 app stopped freezing when I try changing modes under windows.


Did you use 2.10 from X470 polychrome or used it packaged on the x370 RGB suite ?

I remember on the bios convert, flashing X470 firmware on it broke the RGB controller till i converted back and flashed X370 FW on it
While using X370 RGB firmware with X470 Polychrome, worked flawlessly ~ just ASRock designers ignore the board. no technical reason preventing it 
The beta i haven't explored - i'm without a system nearly a year already
The beta is new, there where several

ASRock really needs to get this together,
They combined X470/x570 Z170-Z370 together as one firmware binary and software suite
While letting this pretty much identical PCB X370 Taichi in the dust
It lacked one type C connector, but if the german community wasn't there to push for bios maintenance. i don't think it would be maintained at all. A shame really

Yes ASRock should get their firmware stuff together and finally combine both
it's a shame alone that X470 taichi bios not only is compiled clean and more stable, but RGB firmware also has more presets and FX 
A stupid separation really, and uselessly causes bugs which aren't fixed without manual by hand FW shuffling zZZ


----------



## Dekaohtoura

I don't know if anyone has encountered this, but:

I went and disabled the ethernet adapter via device manager (had some network problems, wanted to test something) and the system froze for about a minute, but eventually returned to normal.

When I tried to re-enable the adapter, I had the same behavior but no recovery.

Rebooted (3x), BIOS defaults, Windows startup repair, nothing. As soon as the windows logo appeared and the "loading dots" started circling around, everything would freeze and after about a minute the system rebooted by itself (fans at default etc) but wouldn't even post (black screen, no power to mouse and k/b etc).

Anyway, I got into safe mode, re-enabled the ethernet adapter from there and everything returned to normal.

R1700, BIOS v6.20


----------



## garych

Dekaohtoura said:


> I don't know if anyone has encountered this, but:
> 
> I went and disabled the ethernet adapter via device manager (had some network problems, wanted to test something) and the system froze for about a minute, but eventually returned to normal.
> 
> When I tried to re-enable the adapter, I had the same behavior but no recovery.
> 
> Rebooted (3x), BIOS defaults, Windows startup repair, nothing. As soon as the windows logo appeared and the "loading dots" started circling around, everything would freeze and after about a minute the system rebooted by itself (fans at default etc) but wouldn't even post (black screen, no power to mouse and k/b etc).
> 
> Anyway, I got into safe mode, re-enabled the ethernet adapter from there and everything returned to normal.
> 
> R1700, BIOS v6.20


I've already mentioned a similar issue happening to me several times when I had a R7 1700 processor. Maybe in combo with 6.20 there are some additional quirks though.

After switching to R5 3600 I've yet to see the issue, no problems so far after almost a year.
Only thing that caused me blue screens and weirdness was setting FCLK to unsynced 1800MHz with 1500MHz memory.


----------



## Art385

Veii said:


> Did you use 2.10 from X470 polychrome or used it packaged on the x370 RGB suite ?
> 
> I remember on the bios convert, flashing X470 firmware on it broke the RGB controller till i converted back and flashed X370 FW on it
> While using X370 RGB firmware with X470 Polychrome, worked flawlessly ~ just ASRock designers ignore the board. no technical reason preventing it
> The beta i haven't explored - i'm without a system nearly a year already
> The beta is new, there where several
> 
> ASRock really needs to get this together,
> They combined X470/x570 Z170-Z370 together as one firmware binary and software suite
> While letting this pretty much identical PCB X370 Taichi in the dust
> It lacked one type C connector, but if the german community wasn't there to push for bios maintenance. i don't think it would be maintained at all. A shame really
> 
> Yes ASRock should get their firmware stuff together and finally combine both
> it's a shame alone that X470 taichi bios not only is compiled clean and more stable, but RGB firmware also has more presets and FX
> A stupid separation really, and uselessly causes bugs which aren't fixed without manual by hand FW shuffling zZZ


I used package form the link you posted and broke rgb controler  then reflashed to get it working again. But I found out now that to use polychrome you need to add string in modelconf.xml with x370taichi, make folder x370taichi and copy model.xml file from x470taichi folder. Thats it works flawlessly and even let you set chipset and amd fan header independently.

Edit: If someone wanted I attached whole moded folder. Just unpack it to ASRRGBLED and start polychrome


----------



## sebz1337

( deleted, see below... )


----------



## sebz1337

@Art385 : Are you now on 2.10 firmware ? Added the Model folder to my installation, Polychome starts without issue, but I'm still on 1.10 :


----------



## Art385

No, still on 1.10 FW from x370. I didn't test 2.10 FW with polychrome yet but when I flashed it before RGB turn to purple color and could not change anything also pch led was on even after shutdown. You can test it yourself flasher is in BIN folder of ASRRGBLED. Open cmd and type wICPFLASH.exe /File=nu51_2.10 if it won't work download Asrrgbled for x370 taichi go to BIN folder open cmd again and type wICPFLASH.exe /File=nu51_1.10 it will restore original firmware.


----------



## sebz1337

Art385 said:


> No, still on 1.10 FW from x370. I didn't test 2.10 FW with polychrome yet but when I flashed it before RGB turn to purple color and could not change anything also pch led was on even after shutdown. You can test it yourself flasher is in BIN folder of ASRRGBLED. Open cmd and type wICPFLASH.exe /File=nu51_2.10 if it won't work download Asrrgbled for x370 taichi go to BIN folder open cmd again and type wICPFLASH.exe /File=nu51_1.10 it will restore original firmware.


Just tried with FW 2.10 and had the same issues (stuck on purple, couldn't change anything). Now back on 1.10!


----------



## Boxman

My X370 has been weird with PCI-e from the start, with my "Gen 2" speed settings never sticking but it always negotiating Gen 3 lanes.. But now it's just going crazy.

I have a Vega 64 in the first PCI-e slot, and an LSI Megaraid controller (PCI-e 8x) in the second. Also a soundcard in the uppermost 1x slot (Xonar Essence ST). Today they decided to stop working together: it will either run only the Raid controller but not turn on the GPU, or it will turn on the GPU only when the Raid controller is removed.

So with Raid controller in place, it will boot and turn on raid controller but not turn on GPU.
With Raid controller taken out, it will boot and turn on GPU.

Every time after I change - so every time after I remove RAID controller or add it again - the board does the 3x reboot thing before finally booting.

If I have the Raid controller removed, and try to switch to 2x8 mode, it will reboot 3 times and be reverted back to 1x16 mode.

I updated the bios to 6.20A with the flashrom method, and the problem persists.

Running a 3950X on X370 Taichi with 6.20A.

Any Ideas?


----------



## zhadoom

Boxman said:


> My X370 has been weird with PCI-e from the start, with my "Gen 2" speed settings never sticking but it always negotiating Gen 3 lanes.. But now it's just going crazy.
> 
> I have a Vega 64 in the first PCI-e slot, and an LSI Megaraid controller (PCI-e 8x) in the second. Also a soundcard in the uppermost 1x slot (Xonar Essence ST). Today they decided to stop working together: it will either run only the Raid controller but not turn on the GPU, or it will turn on the GPU only when the Raid controller is removed.
> 
> So with Raid controller in place, it will boot and turn on raid controller but not turn on GPU.
> With Raid controller taken out, it will boot and turn on GPU.
> 
> Every time after I change - so every time after I remove RAID controller or add it again - the board does the 3x reboot thing before finally booting.
> 
> If I have the Raid controller removed, and try to switch to 2x8 mode, it will reboot 3 times and be reverted back to 1x16 mode.
> 
> I updated the bios to 6.20A with the flashrom method, and the problem persists.
> 
> Running a 3950X on X370 Taichi with 6.20A.
> 
> Any Ideas?



In Advanced\AMD PBS try changing PCIe/GFX Lanes Configuration from x16 to x8x8 . This will fix the graphics card in pcie 3.0 x8 with ou without the raid card.


----------



## Art385

Boxman said:


> My X370 has been weird with PCI-e from the start, with my "Gen 2" speed settings never sticking but it always negotiating Gen 3 lanes.. But now it's just going crazy.
> 
> I have a Vega 64 in the first PCI-e slot, and an LSI Megaraid controller (PCI-e 8x) in the second. Also a soundcard in the uppermost 1x slot (Xonar Essence ST). Today they decided to stop working together: it will either run only the Raid controller but not turn on the GPU, or it will turn on the GPU only when the Raid controller is removed.
> 
> So with Raid controller in place, it will boot and turn on raid controller but not turn on GPU.
> With Raid controller taken out, it will boot and turn on GPU.
> 
> Every time after I change - so every time after I remove RAID controller or add it again - the board does the 3x reboot thing before finally booting.
> 
> If I have the Raid controller removed, and try to switch to 2x8 mode, it will reboot 3 times and be reverted back to 1x16 mode.
> 
> I updated the bios to 6.20A with the flashrom method, and the problem persists.
> 
> Running a 3950X on X370 Taichi with 6.20A.
> 
> Any Ideas?


You are out of luck. I have Xonar STXII and as long as card is in you got all sort of issuses from bsod to bootloops and crashes when loading windows. STXI is not that problematic but people report all sort of isuses on am4 with latest bioses and agesa 1.0.0.4B when Xonars like dx d2 etc. are installed. You can set lines manualy but it will not fix anything in long run. Belive my I've tried. Now I use integrated realtek and STXII was uninstalled from pc though I have hope that maybe new bios will get it working again. Last stable bios to work with STXII was 5.80.


----------



## Boxman

zhadoom said:


> [
> In Advanced\AMD PBS try changing PCIe/GFX Lanes Configuration from x16 to x8x8 . This will fix the graphics card in pcie 3.0 x8 with ou without the raid card.


Unfortunately 2x8 setting does not stick, not even with only GPU installed. It will reboot 3 times and auto-revert back to 1x16, nothing i can do about it.



Art385 said:


> [
> 
> You are out of luck. I have Xonar STXII and as long as card is in you got all sort of issuses from bsod to bootloops and crashes when loading windows. STXI is not that problematic but people report all sort of isuses on am4 with latest bioses and agesa 1.0.0.4B when Xonars like dx d2 etc. are installed. You can set lines manualy but it will not fix anything in long run. Belive my I've tried. Now I use integrated realtek and STXII was uninstalled from pc though I have hope that maybe new bios will get it working again. Last stable bios to work with STXII was 5.80.


Im not sure if it’s caused by xonar. The problem persists without the xonar installed.


----------



## Art385

Boxman said:


> Unfortunately 2x8 setting does not stick, not even with only GPU installed. It will reboot 3 times and auto-revert back to 1x16, nothing i can do about it.
> 
> Im not sure if it’s caused by xonar. The problem persists without the xonar installed.


Did you tried to reflash bios with other version? If it is not xonar then it could be bios itself.


----------



## Veii

just to doublecheck @Boxman
You don't run any NVMe anywhere and use the LSI MegaRAID card purely for your storage setup, correct ?

Lane splitting will happen, as the CPU doesn't have that many lanes and shares with the IO
I couldn't find which CPU you have, but let me consider it as Zen something and not Zen 2

This issue you mentioned is since when again?
Did you update the bios to have that issue persistently appear or was it happening out of nowhere, for example after a windows update

A ryzen shares following lanes:
16 to the first gpu slot which is split to either 2x 8 or passthrough to 1x16 to the other slot
The chipset gets 4 lanes and splits them into Wifi, USB, Front 4 Sata, bottom m.2 sata slot
4 more lanes are routed directly from the cpu to one NVMe controller and up to setup, this 4 lanes might also pass through a mux chip and share with the slot above the GPU (it's up to board design, never faced the issue soo i have to look more closer at the back of this board)

Zen 2 on the other hand doesn't have a 16+4+4 design
But a 16+4+4 / +4 4.0 or pcie 3.0 +8 
Zen 2 has a direct x4 pcie 4.0 link to the chipset if the board supports it where from the chipset it is split into 8 lanes for IO and the mentioned stuff above

Take a look at this 2 pictures


Spoiler



















I have to find the X570 one, somehow it's not on this unit


Overall, the top slot, sometimes is bound by the Chipset which then can make issues on wrong plugged SATA drive locations
Sometimes it's bound with the X4 CPU NVMe as many use this slot for capture cards or like you for Sound Cards
At the end, i think your SoundCard is the issue or your SATA drives - well Sound-Card or Storage

@Art385 @sebz1337 - yes that's why i asked about it.
If ASRock finally decided to include the X370 Taichi LED Layout into the main FW or it still is the old one.
I'm glad the PolyChrome software now runs the easy way, very good job :thumbs: 
We now only need to add the X370 Taichi layout to the main FW - likely via HEX editor, soo the new presets are usable 
2017 - that's the age since when we have to wait for them to fix their RGB firmware. Really a shame that they dropped the Taichi = Flagship mentality :/


----------



## Halpme

My computer keeps blue screening. I've received multiple different errors. The most common is IRQL not less or equal.

I have a Ryzen 5 1600 summit ridge and currently using bios version 5.50. Unfortunately, I've gone all the way to 6.20 and reverted back.

I have Corsair vengeance lpx 3000. Currently using the xmp settings in bios. I realize this may be my issue. Now knowing xmp is for Intel. I've never overclocked ram manually before.

Plz help me!


----------



## Veii

Halpme said:


> My computer keeps blue screening. I've received multiple different errors. The most common is IRQL not less or equal.
> 
> I have a Ryzen 5 1600 summit ridge and currently using bios version 5.50. Unfortunately, I've gone all the way to 6.20 and reverted back.
> 
> I have Corsair vengeance lpx 3000. Currently using the xmp settings in bios. I realize this may be my issue. Now knowing xmp is for Intel. I've never overclocked ram manually before.
> 
> Plz help me!


Stay on 5.80 please
How did you downgrade and how did you upgrade - direct jump to 6.20 without 5.80 or step by step ?
Downgrading can make issues. Did you clear cmos after the bios jump or just put your values back and then again converted down ?

We can't know what ram you have unless you submit a thaiphoon burner readout.
Memory IC is picked by random on low end units, just what the company has available at this time and passes their 3000MT/s stress test
Then later according to what timings it likes, it's priced up or sold as cheap unit.
We need that report, else no one can predict what you have. Even from the same model number the ICs differ and the PCB is different
Later needs a good picture of the PCB from the side and the center - but you might not need it for now

Different AGESAs have different CAD_BUS and vSOC values. Also 6.20 + 6.20A has a different loadline
I suggest to use 6.20*A* even for 1st gen, as it has patches and changes for them too.
Else 5.80 although this bios at this time was also messy - it's the time we figured out how to convert the X370 Taichi to X470 Taichi
Because X470 bioses where cleaner and bug-free + only X470 Taichi got AGESA 1003ABBA, which is the only good combo bios for both Zen's
6.20A is an exception to this, else 1003ABBA remains with the least bugs for all boardpartners. 
1004B broke memory training and other funny issues 

Let's see what we can do, decide:
- 5.80 easy downgrade but you will have funny OC bugs
- 6.20A, every OC setting is different but it's so far stable (i will need to doublecheck something before you upgrade)
- Convert to X470 Taichi with The Stilt 1003ABBA bios , i'll guide you / easiest method of all 3


----------



## Halpme

I did update bios one by one from 2.20 all the way to 6.20. No I did not clear cmos or load defaults after updating using the instant flash option.

I did clear cmos before reverting to 5.50. Then I loaded defaults settings and reset. Honestly I was not upgrading properly. I'm still not 100% sure I am.

You can upgrade x370 to x470? If that is the best solution I will indeed give it a go.

CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Intel XMP 2.0 Memory Kit Model CMK16GX4M2B3000C15

AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz (3.6 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 65W YD1600BBAEBOX Desktop Processor


----------



## Veii

Veii said:


> We can't know what ram you have unless you submit a thaiphoon burner readout.
> 
> We need that report, else no one can predict what you have. Even from the same model number the ICs differ and the PCB is different
> Later needs a good picture of the PCB from the side and the center - but you might not need it for now
> 
> 
> 
> Halpme said:
> 
> 
> 
> CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Intel XMP 2.0 Memory Kit Model CMK16GX4M2B3000C15
> 
> AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz (3.6 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 65W YD1600BBAEBOX Desktop Processor
Click to expand...

Model numbers don't help  
Yes we can jump to the X470 Taichi update path, as the boards are identical
Only the X470 Taichi has a Type C header which we lack, but it's just a small module more inside the bios
And so far half of the new RGB profiles don't work - RGB remains functional

ASRock does use X470 Tiachi bioses and cuts part of it out, remaining with a badly compiled bios for X370 Taichi
Which causes all kind of bugs
At least on the new >6.20A stuff bettered up, but the old bioses are a bugfest
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...04-agesa-fw-stack-patched-bioses-3rd-gen.html is the page
Grab flashrom and make a MS_DOS usb. My post #4 has visual and written instructions taken exactly from a X370 Taichi
My signature has the Bios we have to use, let me doublecheck and likely reupload it again if all the mirrors died  

simple:
flashrom -p internal -b backup.rom (this is a full bios backup,including your serial number profiles = warranty)
flashrom -p internal -w mod.rom (-w is write, this will wipe the whole SPI flashchip and write the new bios to it)

Flashrom is the correct way to downgrade and upgrade the Taichi's as it's a clean method and bypasses all ASRock signing restrictions
Updating the bios with the internal bios software, always leaves a part of the bios in-tact, as the bios is loaded and can't be cleanly replaced while it's loaded = causes bugs

I have to go out for the next 3h
DRAM calculator can be used after you are on 1003ABBA bios
There is no need to clear CMOS, as everything will be wiped by flashrom 
Find out your ICs inside your memory kit, and try to work with the DRAM calculator
You are now an X470 Taichi user after the convert and can update official X470 Bioses
Overall, it's just easier this way. 6.20A is a good bios - but it's 1004B, 1003ABBA was the last fast one for 1st & 2nd gen
If you want to downconvert and send the board for warranty, just restore your backup.rom - but i see no reason to do so at this point


----------



## Halpme

Is this the exact post (link)? Download the file but couldn't read.

Wow alright ~ seems like too many users downloaded it 
TGS2019 Steel Legend Collection
X370 Taichi 5.80 (1usmus work with SpreadSpec)
X470 Taichi v3.6

Currently on cell but still trying to figure what I can do for when I get home. Also I'm pretty uneducated in this area. May need details in layman's terms.


----------



## Halpme

Just saw your full response. Thank you for your help thus far. I'll give you an update after I attempt this magic.


----------



## Boxman

Veii said:


> just to doublecheck @Boxman
> You don't run any NVMe anywhere and use the LSI MegaRAID card purely for your storage setup, correct ?
> 
> Lane splitting will happen, as the CPU doesn't have that many lanes and shares with the IO
> I couldn't find which CPU you have, but let me consider it as Zen something and not Zen 2
> 
> This issue you mentioned is since when again?
> Did you update the bios to have that issue persistently appear or was it happening out of nowhere, for example after a windows update
> 
> A ryzen shares following lanes:
> 16 to the first gpu slot which is split to either 2x 8 or passthrough to 1x16 to the other slot
> The chipset gets 4 lanes and splits them into Wifi, USB, Front 4 Sata, bottom m.2 sata slot
> 4 more lanes are routed directly from the cpu to one NVMe controller and up to setup, this 4 lanes might also pass through a mux chip and share with the slot above the GPU (it's up to board design, never faced the issue soo i have to look more closer at the back of this board)
> 
> Zen 2 on the other hand doesn't have a 16+4+4 design
> But a 16+4+4 / +4 4.0 or pcie 3.0 +8
> Zen 2 has a direct x4 pcie 4.0 link to the chipset if the board supports it where from the chipset it is split into 8 lanes for IO and the mentioned stuff above
> 
> Take a look at this 2 pictures
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to find the X570 one, somehow it's not on this unit
> 
> 
> Overall, the top slot, sometimes is bound by the Chipset which then can make issues on wrong plugged SATA drive locations
> Sometimes it's bound with the X4 CPU NVMe as many use this slot for capture cards or like you for Sound Cards
> At the end, i think your SoundCard is the issue or your SATA drives - well Sound-Card or Storage


Ah, right, that might play a part. To answer your questions; yes I run an NVME in both slots - a fast NVME drive in the top one and a 960 evo drive in the bottom one. At the same time as the sound card. 

Also I run a 3950x, so Zen 2. 

The issue has been appearing on-and-off since I had my 3900x, so it is definitely to do with Zen 2. It has been acting weird since then. At first I was able to run PCIe 4.0, but that ship has sailed. I sometimes have issues where my board 'forgets' the PCI-e configuration and does not boot at all anymore (boot loop). I then have to un-plug either my Megaraid or Soundcard, boot it, then plug it back in, and boot it again. Only this time, it didn't want to boot with just the GPU and LSI.

In the meantime, now it does boot again with just GPU and LSI. I have taken the sound-card out for now. So I'm running;

- NVME 4x in top slot
- Vega 64 in 16x slot
- LSI megaraid in second 16x (8x) slot
- No sound card
- Zen 2 CPU

Would flashing my board to x470 Taichi solve these issues, or is the way that board handles PCI-e exactly the same?

Thanks for your in-depth reply. It's helped me a lot.


----------



## Senniha

sebz1337 said:


> Just tried with FW 2.10 and had the same issues (stuck on purple, couldn't change anything). Now back on 1.10!



I also flashed 2.10 on 6.20a bios and had the same issue,stuck on purple,re-flashed to 1.10 and all works perfect.


----------



## Senniha

Veii said:


> Model numbers don't help
> Yes we can jump to the X470 Taichi update path, as the boards are identical
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...04-agesa-fw-stack-patched-bioses-3rd-gen.html is the page
> Grab flashrom and make a MS_DOS usb. My post #4 has visual and written instructions taken exactly from a X370 Taichi
> My signature has the Bios we have to use, let me doublecheck and likely reupload it again if all the mirrors died
> 
> simple:
> flashrom -p internal -b backup.rom (this is a full bios backup,including your serial number profiles = warranty)
> flashrom -p internal -w mod.rom (-w is write, this will wipe the whole SPI flashchip and write the new bios to it)
> 
> Flashrom is the correct way to downgrade and upgrade the Taichi's as it's a clean method and bypasses all ASRock signing restrictions
> 
> You are now an X470 Taichi user after the convert and can update official X470 Bioses
> 
> 
> Im on 6.20a with a 2600x,i m waiting zen3 to see if i can use my Taichi x370.
> So if i use a flashrom to flash x470 bios i can update official x470 bioses hoping to stay in 16mb size right?


----------



## Veii

Halpme said:


> Is this the exact post (link)? Download the file but couldn't read.
> 
> Wow alright ~ seems like too many users downloaded it
> TGS2019 Steel Legend Collection
> X370 Taichi 5.80 (1usmus work with SpreadSpec)
> X470 Taichi v3.6
> 
> Currently on cell but still trying to figure what I can do for when I get home. Also I'm pretty uneducated in this area. May need details in layman's terms.
> 
> 
> Halpme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw your full response. Thank you for your help thus far. I'll give you an update after I attempt this magic.
Click to expand...

I uploaded 1003ABBA to 3 mirrors and attached it in the post above, to be sure it remains existent
The X370 6.20A should also be on OCN but i would like to doublecheck how many first gen cpus it supports, which microcodes are in there 
But at the end, X470 1003ABBA runs better and a convert is very easy - soo this is what i mainly recommend 
Just make an update, soo you keep your warranty, in case you want to sell or send this board in 
The backup can be flashed with an SPI flasher or with flashrom at any time back to restore everything without convert traces
^ soo keep this backup.rom safe  


Boxman said:


> Ah, right, that might play a part. To answer your questions; yes I run an NVME in both slots - a fast NVME drive in the top one and a 960 evo drive in the bottom one. At the same time as the sound card.
> 
> Also I run a 3950x, so Zen 2.
> 
> The issue has been appearing on-and-off since I had my 3900x, so it is definitely to do with Zen 2. It has been acting weird since then. At first I was able to run PCIe 4.0, but that ship has sailed. I sometimes have issues where my board 'forgets' the PCI-e configuration and does not boot at all anymore (boot loop). I then have to un-plug either my Megaraid or Soundcard, boot it, then plug it back in, and boot it again. Only this time, it didn't want to boot with just the GPU and LSI.
> 
> In the meantime, now it does boot again with just GPU and LSI. I have taken the sound-card out for now. So I'm running;
> 
> - NVME 4x in top slot
> - Vega 64 in 16x slot
> - LSI megaraid in second 16x (8x) slot
> - No sound card
> - Zen 2 CPU
> 
> Would flashing my board to x470 Taichi solve these issues, or is the way that board handles PCI-e exactly the same?
> Thanks for your in-depth reply. It's helped me a lot.


Speaking out of personal experience, these PCIe soundcards where relevant back when intel cpu's had a lot of lanes
These days it's very hard to justify them taking precious lanes.
There are great USB Soundcards out there - although they only are great, because a very little handful of companies considers that USB noise exists and is hearable
My Focusrite work/personal amp card is noisy, even tho it was advertised as one of the quiet ones
Usb noise is an issue, when you have low impedance sensitive gear and even more is PCIe noise

Your issue is pretty much clear by this point. If you can, please sell it and invest in "good" but not that expensive USB soundcards from now on. 
(a personal non OCN opinion) 

About PCIe, and 4th gen
We got a PCIe lockdown via chipset detection through the PSP Firmware @ AGESA 1003ABB covered as "Destiny 2 Crash Fix"
Where destiny's api had quite low access to the gpu and many users which cheap boards complained about instability. Also they where p*ssed that ASUS just did their own thing and enforced PCIe 4.0 support.
Soo a PSP firmware update was pushed which is located inside a tiny ARM chip inside the CPU.
PSP firmware at this day is like a matroshka box, encrypted encryption loaded by an encrypted bootloader with signed bios modules 
Bless/Hate the security 

What we can do at this current state is, break the bootloader encryption , break the first row of signing by reverse engineering the encryption method.
This allows us to read and modify the first layer of the PSP Firmware, which also on Renoir and all the Notebook units allowed to control STAMP Power optimisation shifting service , and so low level change for example TDP targets of mobile chips, throttle temps, and quite some more funky fun with SOC powerdraw and boost override

But the remain main layer is encrypted differently, where AMD uses a global key which is identical between EPYC, Threadripper and Ryzen
This little bottom layer is not breakable so far, (although modders like 1usmus and key from WinRaid ~ gigabyte modder) got it figured out.
In this bottom layer is the boosting table (although we can export and transplant this SMU) the PCIe 4.0 lock and i think the remain rest that defines how FIT works.

In short,
This is the part we still can not change.
PSP Firmware communicates with SMU inside the Bios and crosschecks. 
Every AGESA is signed and every module is signed, although transplantable between bioses on the same Agesa
PCIe 4.0 is maaybe gettable to work if some person with knowledge on PSP firmware and bios modding together wants to do this 
But keep in mind, the global lowest layer key was not broken the last time i explored PSP Tool (github).
We can do a lot already and can read and write stuff ~ but this is low level and a little mistake will brick the CPU

About 4th gen support tho,
We got a confirmation that at least so far (till amd decides otherwise) X370 is not locked
We have it easy, we can just convert up to X470 and then maaybe will need to swap the rom-chip to a bigger unit.
Maybe we won't even need that if we can just split the bios in half ~ but my magic ball doesn't know either so far 

What we do know, is that 32mb X370 boards like the CH6 will get support, and so can we ~ as there won't be any PSP Firmware restriction here (so far, till AMD changes their mind)
we can only play the waiting game and maybe work a bit on other unfixed stuff - which is this RGB controller firmware, ASRock never dared to fix since 2017 

Flashing to X470 is fun, and often even more stable on the bios update path
But except for fun, there is no reason to do so and it won't help you at all right now
What the future brings, we will see~


Senniha said:


> Veii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Model numbers don't help
> Yes we can jump to the X470 Taichi update path, as the boards are identical
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...04-agesa-fw-stack-patched-bioses-3rd-gen.html is the page
> Grab flashrom and make a MS_DOS usb. My post #4 has visual and written instructions taken exactly from a X370 Taichi
> My signature has the Bios we have to use, let me doublecheck and likely reupload it again if all the mirrors died
> 
> simple:
> flashrom -p internal -b backup.rom (this is a full bios backup,including your serial number profiles = warranty)
> flashrom -p internal -w mod.rom (-w is write, this will wipe the whole SPI flashchip and write the new bios to it)
> 
> Flashrom is the correct way to downgrade and upgrade the Taichi's as it's a clean method and bypasses all ASRock signing restrictions
> 
> You are now an X470 Taichi user after the convert and can update official X470 Bioses
> 
> 
> 
> Im on 6.20a with a 2600x,i m waiting zen3 to see if i can use my Taichi x370.
> So if i use a flashrom to flash x470 bios i can update official x470 bioses hoping to stay in 16mb size right?
Click to expand...

Yes and no
Likely bios size will increase to 32Mb with Zen 3, it already is borderline with Renoir and two Zen generations had to lose Athlon &APU support
6.20A works too, but you have to test what works better for you
Agesa 1003ABBA still had running Performance Enhancer patches from zenstates. 1004BB/pre 1005 = 6.20A has a different code
ZenStates and Ryzen Timing Checker, likely aren't able to be used to their full potential. 
Else just test around which one has better Inter-Core latency with SiSoftware Sandra
I found back then 1003ABBA to be better or far down to AGESA 0.0.7.2 ~ 2nd gen PBO worked the best on 1003AB not ABB 

As Flashrom does a full wipe, it doesn't matter how you update.
Only that 1003ABB had a psp firmware update and 1006/1002v2 also had one, which changed CPU behavior a bit
I don't like both of these updates


----------



## Bing

Veii, thank you for your suggestion on installing the RGBLed program, it fixed my weird problem on upgrading to Matisse + ECC Ram nicely, its like magic.


Brief story :

My X370 Taichi + Summitridge + ECC Ram had been working fine for years.

Then I planned to upgrade to Matisse , was at 5.80, flashed to latest 6.20 before cpu update, all went fine, did reboot & saved the UEFI setting once before un-installing the cpu.

Problem started once the Matisse CPU is installed, the board just went into boot loop, even Dr.Debug LED didn't show anything at all. Cleared CMOS thru jumper, thru button, pulled CMOS button battery, left for overnight, still problem. Put single stick ECC ram on A2 slot, still no go.

In the desperation, put the old Summitridge CPU back, everything went fine, no problem what so ever.

Put the Matisse back, then replaced the ECC ram with ordinary non ECC, still boot loop, but at least Dr.Debug showed code 36, its ram related. Put one stick non ECC at A2 slot, then it booted, and only can use dual stick if I used XMP profile, which is weird. The base speed at 2400MHz which is at SPD was basically ignored and can not be used if in dual stick mode.

Still on Matisse + ordinary non ECC ram, installed the RGBLED(v1.0.41).zip downloaded from ASRock official as your hint pointed out few posts back, once run, the screen flashed quickly that it was upgrading something, probably the Nuvotron firmware, missed to capture that screen shot. But still it shows strange message about Realtek thingy, screen captured attached below.

At the end, as weird as it sounds, after installed the RGBLed program once, which I never used before, the Matisse + ECC RAM booted and run smoothly, not even single ram stick boot trick needed, again thank you Veii.

Also hope this will be useful for others in the future should they face the similar weird problem when upgrading to Matisse.


----------



## Bing

Attached below the unofficial 6.22 from ASRock TSD, as I complained the current 6.20 has bug on the Dr.debug led used as cpu temp display, its now fixed in this 6.22.

Don't know much about if it improve on it's OC-ing tweaks, as I use mine as NAS + server running @stock, hence the ECC memory.

Not sure if its derived from 6.21A or B or else, use at your own risk.


----------



## iNeri

Bing said:


> Attached below the unofficial 6.22 from ASRock TSD, as I complained the current 6.20 has bug on the Dr.debug led used as cpu temp display, its now fixed in this 6.22.
> 
> Don't know much about if it improve on it's OC-ing tweaks, as I use mine as NAS + server running @stock, hence the ECC memory.
> 
> Not sure if its derived from 6.21A or B or else, use at your own risk.


Thanks for sharing mate. As we have a long time without new bios, this is better than nothing [emoji14]

Its agesa 1.0.0.4 btw


----------



## jearly410

Bing said:


> Attached below the unofficial 6.22 from ASRock TSD, as I complained the current 6.20 has bug on the Dr.debug led used as cpu temp display, its now fixed in this 6.22.
> 
> Don't know much about if it improve on it's OC-ing tweaks, as I use mine as NAS + server running @stock, hence the ECC memory.
> 
> Not sure if its derived from 6.21A or B or else, use at your own risk.


Thanks man! This has been annoying me for a long time now.


----------



## iNeri

Pretty much the same as 6.20/6.20a/6.20b










Fixed oc 4300 mhz 1.31v llc3 (1.28v heavy load like IBT, transcoding with handbrake)

ddr4 3733 mhz 1.39v 16-15-14-14-28-42-282


----------



## PriestOfSin

Got the 3900X today! Installed, and am on the latest bios. Happy that I was able to just set the XMP for my 4x 3200/CL14 sticks, they were slightly unstable before on the 2700X. Getting 7181 in Cinebench in a somewhat toasty room, because it's summer and summer equals suffering.

EDIT: Poking around in Ryzen Master, looking at voltages. Do these seem particularly high to anybody? Also, system is exhibiting odd boot behavior. It usually boots twice, once does not make it to the BIOS splash screen, and the other boots into windows. Attempting to restart windows into UEFI results in a failed boot and a restart is needed. Any advice?


----------



## pschorr1123

Halpme said:


> My computer keeps blue screening. I've received multiple different errors. The most common is IRQL not less or equal.
> 
> I have a Ryzen 5 1600 summit ridge and currently using bios version 5.50. Unfortunately, I've gone all the way to 6.20 and reverted back.
> 
> I have Corsair vengeance lpx 3000. Currently using the xmp settings in bios. I realize this may be my issue. Now knowing xmp is for Intel. I've never overclocked ram manually before.
> 
> Plz help me!


1st download and run Taiphoon Burner here: http://www.softnology.biz/files.html

Run a spd report in ns and do a screen capture or save report so then others here can help you with your RAM OC ( AMD officially only supports 2600 MTS on Zen 1) 

Image below is example of what the report will look like so that Veii can help you out. Veii is one of the most knowledgeable OG enthusiasts around so you are in very good hands.


----------



## keikei

iNeri said:


> Pretty much the same as 6.20/6.20a/6.20b
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fixed oc 4300 mhz 1.31v llc3 (1.28v heavy load like IBT, transcoding with handbrake)
> 
> ddr4 3733 mhz 1.39v 16-15-14-14-28-42-282*



I only have mine running on stock 3200. Is the 4300 an XMP profile or manual OC? Could i get any 4300mhz memory and be able to run it, or certain types?


----------



## smeroni68

keikei said:


> I only have mine running on stock 3200. Is the 4300 an XMP profile or manual OC? Could i get any 4300mhz memory and be able to run it, or certain types?


4300 oc is on cpu not memory...

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PriestOfSin

A small update. The 3900X idles around 45-50C (in a horribly hot room cuz summer), so my CPU cooler has got to go. It's just as well, the front slim fan is dying and I can't get a replacement (RIP Cryorig). Firing up AIDA64 causes the chip to hit 95C and "throttle" down to 4GHz.

Planning on getting a Dark Rock Pro 4, since it'll clear my tall G.Skill TridentZ ram. Hopefully that'll tame the beast.


----------



## zhadoom

PriestOfSin said:


> A small update. The 3900X idles around 45-50C (in a horribly hot room cuz summer), so my CPU cooler has got to go. It's just as well, the front slim fan is dying and I can't get a replacement (RIP Cryorig). Firing up AIDA64 causes the chip to hit 95C and "throttle" down to 4GHz.
> 
> Planning on getting a Dark Rock Pro 4, since it'll clear my tall G.Skill TridentZ ram. Hopefully that'll tame the beast.



If you want lower temps until get a better cooler just disable CPB and enable ECO mode both in BIOS.
The voltage on CPU will be 1.1v or less ( 3900x ) and ECO mode will limit the power on 65w.


----------



## Veii

iNeri said:


> Pretty much the same as 6.20/6.20a/6.20b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed oc 4300 mhz 1.31v llc3 (1.28v heavy load like IBT, transcoding with handbrake)
> ddr4 3733 mhz 1.39v 16-15-14-14-28-42-282


I probably ask here a lot, but can you flashrom downgrade to 6.20A and compare it to the newest bios under SiSoftware Sandra

Probably it would be too late, as this bios likely also updated the PSP Firmware already
Which is a one way update
But we could have luck, as this still is 1004B patch B and not 1005/1006 
Or marked 1004 was pre-1005 for example, but 6.20B wiped couple of things

Later I'll try to teardown this bios a bit and check what actually was replaced 
We've tested for example 6.20B as a less performing release
Connections inside the CCX are interesting to compare
As on the main surface, nothing should've changed


----------



## Bing

Veii said:


> Probably it would be too late, as this bios likely also updated the PSP Firmware already
> Which is a one way update
> But we could have luck, as this still is 1004B patch B and not 1005/1006
> Or marked 1004 was pre-1005 for example, but 6.20B wiped couple of things


Does this screen help ? Its 6.22.


----------



## knight_hw2

Hi
has anyone used the XT processors on the Taichi x370 with BIOS 6.20, will recognize it?


----------



## keikei

knight_hw2 said:


> Hi
> has anyone used the XT processors on the Taichi x370 with BIOS 6.20, will recognize it?



https://www.anandtech.com/show/15854/amd-ryzen-3000-xt-cpus-zen-2-more-mhz



> These new processors will be supported in any motherboard that already supports Zen 2-based Ryzen 3000


----------



## knight_hw2

keikei said:


> https://www.anandtech.com/show/15854/amd-ryzen-3000-xt-cpus-zen-2-more-mhz


thanks


----------



## Veii

Bing said:


> Does this screen help ? Its 6.22.


It does  
Now we need @polkfan or someone who haven't updated and still is on 6.20A/B to doublecheck (preferring A) 

PSP Firmware same as SMU is twice there
SMU can be found and is injected in the bios, shared as a care package by AMD to board makers
PSP Firmware is externally delivered and once in there, you can't flash back / at least not so far
You should notice the change if the Matisse units start to like cLDO_VDDP of 800 for 1900FCLK or 700 for 3600 
And also have issues with vSOC beyond 1.1 

Issue is,
What you see here, can be what the "secure bootloader" shows and loads on this bios
But not what the CPU has already flashed inside it
This even are the "mysterious" 2-3 reboots at the start, when you buy a new CPU ~ PSP Firmware is tiny 
Logically, what is in the Bios = what is on the CPU. Soo it does help  
But sometimes on the CPU something else can be (newer) than what the bios has and can read 

Last big updates where on AGESA 1003ABB and public AGESA 1006 , so also 1002v2 
AGESA 1005 = 1006 renamed
1006 = 1002v2 without 1st and 2nd gen support , nor athlon or APU support / only 3rd and 4th gen 
^ according to specs, ASRock on the new units rocks a dual bios inside their 32mb package where both have support for 1st and 2nd gen

@knight_hw2 they share the same microcode and same behavior + same FCLK limitations
Soo yes


----------



## DemonAk

DemonAk said:


> the same problem guys. mb x370 taichi. First i thinked it's defective cpu, yesterday i replaced to new one and nothing changed (not stable at stock). only help set: LLC1, PBO ON or cpu offset +0.05v. Asrock suport can't help. using latest bios 6.20b agesa 1.0.0.4b but trying 1.0.0.3abba same problem, not stable prime95 small fft's avx and occt power test with avx2.





DemonAk said:


> So, i tested more and +0.05 not fully stable because in settings i have set cpu LLC auto (level 5). Only if i set *+0.05v and LLC2(3) rock solid stable* prime95 small fft and OCCT small data set with AVX/AVX2 pass. I want to replace my board to another to check this problem.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 350098


So guys. I am finally replaced my x370 taichi to new one B550 Taichi. After install new board without updating the BIOS and with the factory settings, I started prime95 and OCCT and there were no errors or bsods (30 minutes), on x370 all test fail after start (crash threads or immediately bsod). I am very happy that my previous board was still under warranty and I returned the money for it, it turned out to be a successful upgrade, although I had to suffer with identifying the problem. So it may be not only the processor, but also the motherboard. I remind you that I have the current processor batch 2008PGT.

PS: previosly +0.05v and LLC2(3) on x370 taichi not fully stable, sometimes was random reboots and also with voltage +0.0625
still random reboots, with +0.1 offset OS not booting.


----------



## Veii

@DemonAk Which 1003ABBA did you test ?
The Convert through flashrom ?
6.20A and 6.20B have a pre-set cpu offset. 6.20B was found to perform worse 
6.20 has nothing but compared to 6.20A , it lacks a lot changes

Just doublechecking
You might've had issues with the predefined offset on this, unless you really tried X470 Convert ABBA bios
As there is no 1003 ABBA for the Taichi


----------



## Boxman

Veii said:


> Speaking out of personal experience, these PCIe soundcards where relevant back when intel cpu's had a lot of lanes
> These days it's very hard to justify them taking precious lanes.
> There are great USB Soundcards out there - although they only are great, because a very little handful of companies considers that USB noise exists and is hearable
> My Focusrite work/personal amp card is noisy, even tho it was advertised as one of the quiet ones
> Usb noise is an issue, when you have low impedance sensitive gear and even more is PCIe noise
> 
> Your issue is pretty much clear by this point. If you can, please sell it and invest in "good" but not that expensive USB soundcards from now on.
> (a personal non OCN opinion)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Flashing to X470 is fun, and often even more stable on the bios update path
> But except for fun, there is no reason to do so and it won't help you at all right now
> What the future brings, we will see~


So, unfortunately I kept running into this issue, as it resurfaced after I had to remove my MegaRAID controller for a bit. Mind you, I have been running without PCI-e sound-card ever since, but have some more interesting information. 

My tentative conclusion is that the board spazzes out on trying to automatically find bootable PCI-e settings for my configuration, which ends up in it finding one where it simply does not turn on my GPU anymore. It seems to do this *every time when I change my PCI-e configuration in one way or another*. I did find a weird workaround, will tell at the end.

The issue surfaces if I run this setup:
- 3950x on X370 Taichi
- Samsung 960 Pro 512GB in Ultra.M2 slot
- Vega 64 in top 16x slot
- MegaRAID 9271-8i in second 16x slot
- No PCI-e soundcard, x1 slot and x16 slot on the bottom unpopulated

What happens is this:


 When I remove MegaRAID, the PC boots, GPU turns on (power led on GPU PCB comes on), and boots into NVMe drive.
 When I re-insert MegaRAID, the PC reboots two times before settling: Once at DrDebug led 36, second time at DrDebug led 98 approximately (goes fast at that point) and third time it boots through but *no GPU*. Power led on Vega64 does not come on. Dr Debug shows "d6" (VGA issue) and eventually "0d". PC does not boot into OS.
 When I then remove MegaRAID again, the PC reboots two times again. Once at DrDebug 36, second at ~98 (unclear which one exactly), third time it boots *with GPU*. Power led on GPU comes on, PC boots into OS.

I can repeat this cycle endlessly. 

Weird things I have tried:


 After inserting MegaRAID and letting it settle on "0d", I removed the MegaRAID and booted the PC. It would do the 2x reboot loop, but this time after the 1st or 2nd reboot I would quickly turn off the PSU, insert the MegaRAID and boot again. It would now usually reboot just once before ending up on "d6" and "0d" without GPU, but *ONCE* it actually booted with the GPU and then it would stick for all reboots after that. I have not been able to reproduce this.

 With MegaRAID removed, I have set PCI-e 1x16/2x8 switch from 1x16 to 2x8 manually, and then saved BIOS and immediately turned off PSU. Then I inserted MegaRAID, and it would reboot once(!) at around DrDebug 98, and then boot *without GPU* into "d6" into "0d" error.

 I have upgraded to the X470 Taichi (3.60) BIOS just to see, but it didn't change anything.

Things I have noticed:

 Without MegaRAID, AMD PBS automatically defaults to 1x16 configuration in the bios. If I manually select 2x8 configuration and save without inserting MegaRAID, the PC will reboot 2x again (first at 36, then at ~98, then it boots with GPU). In the bios it will then automatically have reverted to 1x16 configuration. It ignores my setting or cannot boot with it.
 When I have both MegaRAID and GPU installed and it stops on the "d6" "0d" error, I can remove the GPU and it will not affect the reboot. It will not reboot 2x like all the other times when I change PCI-e configuration. It is as though the motherboard did not detect any change in config, so never detected the GPU in the first place. If I place the GPU back, again, no change, no weird reboots, it's as if the GPU is not there.

*What ended up working*

The workaround seemed to be to install both GPU and MegaRAID at the same time, but remove the NVMe from the Ultra.M2 slot. The PC instantly booted with both GPU and MegaRAID working. After that, I re-inserted the NVMe and it now seems to work.

So my conclusion is; the board or CPU trips up on how to distribute PCI-e lanes (no idea how it works) if Ultra.M2 and BOTH x16 slots are populated. Then it tries to find stable PCI-e settings which ends up in it disabling the upper x16 PCIe slot 95% of the time. 

I have no idea why it does this. Any suggestions, or is my board maybe just defective? It does work now, but after a ridiculous amount of puzzling. It seems an arbitrary sequence to me, but hey for now it worked...


----------



## Veii

Hmm, the only resolve would be asking for a bios mod
To be more clear, to unhide the AMD PBS menu - soo you can enforce lane distribution accurately 

Gupsterg, 1usmus, mtrai ~ can do bios mods 
(although everyone of them are busy)
Else you'd have to ask key or Lost_in_bios for a tutorial how to mod it by yourself on the WinRaid forum
Reous is mostly active on the computerbase and hardwareluxx forum ~ but also knowledgeable on this part

I don't have any units to test nor a setup atm to work on
Soo everything is pretty much on hold since a year.
(this includes Bios Mods and unlocks, which can't be tested)
Saving up for a new Board & a PSU, to get my 1200AF to run again.


----------



## Boxman

Thanks for the suggestions @Veii  I'm mostly posting this just for general information to others as well, and at least I have a 'fix' for now.

The AMD PBS menu is unhidden though, and I can find and edit the setting 1x16 / 2x8, but it doesn't stick if I force it on 2x8 with only one slot populated. The board has a mind of its own and upon reboot will try to find it's own settings again and will settle on 1x16. 

For that matter, via the AMD PBS menu I'm also having difficulties setting it to Gen 2 or Gen 1. It seems to most of the time just result in Gen 3 being run anyway despite setting it at Gen 2 (at least GPU-z says so).


----------



## Ab Saaf

I'm getting random reboots only at idle with x370 3900x, disabling global c-state control helps but I want global c-state for the 1usmus powerplan and so cores can sleep. I have procODT set to 30. 

I'm on 6.22 bios with 1.1 both SOC's LLC2 - showing as 1.2 in ryzen master, not sure why
auto vcore LLC2 
cpu vdd (pll) already at 1.85v - showing 1.9v in hwinfo

my 3900x (February 2020 batch) refuses to boot 1900fclk at stock and starts to act weird anything over 1867fclk, raising SOC and vddg don't help, though 6.22 bios helped a lot (thank you)

Would raising procODT or vcore help to stabilize 104bclk or is the only choice I have reducing the FCLK/BCLK?

* using modded deepcool captain 120x with push/pull on radiator (i know it's not good enough for 3900x - temps climb to 90c during stress tests)

EDIT: Note on SOC, anything above 1.1 ends up with a bootloop. I'll try lowering SOC to 1.05 and seeing how far I can raise vddg iod and ccd from 950mv. With my ryzen 3600 I could do a stable 108bclk with 1090 vddg with the same setup. I definitely lost the silicone lottery on this 3900x.

EDIT2: sorry for the misinformation, keeping SOC at 1.05v and raising VDDG IOD and CCD to 1v helped. I was raising SOC above 1.1v along with vddg before, which Veii mentioned vSOC beyond 1.1 causes issues


----------



## Ab Saaf

Crap, that's what happened to me after flashing the x470 newest beta bios agesa 1.0.0.6, I can't go over 1.1 SOC anymore even after flashrom of 6.22


----------



## garych

Time to back up some profiles, make settings screenshots and dive in.








https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC632.exe


----------



## Veii

Ab Saaf said:


> Crap, that's what happened to me after flashing the x470 newest beta bios agesa 1.0.0.6, I can't go over 1.1 SOC anymore even after flashrom of 6.22
> 
> 
> 
> garych said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to back up some profiles, make settings screenshots and dive in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC632.exe
Click to expand...

Hmm soo PSP firmware update hasn't happened yet ~ on our 1004 aka pre 1005 versions
I don't know if this is a good or bad thing, that it refuses beyond 1.1 vSOC 
Maybe to save the CPU's as according to biosbugs often 1.3v SOC was pushed through
Does UncoreOC mode allow vSOC of for example 1.15 ? 

Also XT units where supported since back on 1003ABBA , there is no micrcode change 
And if, it just likes an update, we can do so by hand ~ there is no need to inject new foreign microcodes, only Renoir needs it
Unsure at this point if this is a good change at all ~ sounds negative to me, although people didn't have a struggle to reach 1900FCLK

@Ab Saaf
Can you try after enabling UncoreOC mode, and rebooting back to the bios 
If it allows you to overwrite the lockdown and set vSOC from here ?
1.15vSOC is purely save and shouldn't do harm


----------



## DemonAk

Veii said:


> @DemonAk Which 1003ABBA did you test ?
> The Convert through flashrom ?
> 6.20A and 6.20B have a pre-set cpu offset. 6.20B was found to perform worse
> 6.20 has nothing but compared to 6.20A , it lacks a lot changes
> 
> Just doublechecking
> You might've had issues with the predefined offset on this, unless you really tried X470 Convert ABBA bios
> As there is no 1003 ABBA for the Taichi


Yes, i tried all verison since 5.61-620b, and bios abba from your signature =). Now all fine with new B550 Taichi, 2.5 hours prime95 small ffts and 2h size 4-36k, stable.


----------



## garych

@Veii 6.32 is missing a bunch of Advanced options, so I reverted back to 6.20b right away


----------



## hadonbg

Same with x470. Not stable with old settings. Using only XMP and got cold boot.


----------



## thomasck

Veii said:


> Hmm soo PSP firmware update hasn't happened yet ~ on our 1004 aka pre 1005 versions
> 
> I don't know if this is a good or bad thing, that it refuses beyond 1.1 vSOC
> 
> Maybe to save the CPU's as according to biosbugs often 1.3v SOC was pushed through
> 
> Does UncoreOC mode allow vSOC of for example 1.15 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Also XT units where supported since back on 1003ABBA , there is no micrcode change
> 
> And if, it just likes an update, we can do so by hand ~ there is no need to inject new foreign microcodes, only Renoir needs it
> 
> Unsure at this point if this is a good change at all ~ sounds negative to me, although people didn't have a struggle to reach 1900FCLK
> 
> 
> 
> @Ab Saaf
> 
> Can you try after enabling UncoreOC mode, and rebooting back to the bios
> 
> If it allows you to overwrite the lockdown and set vSOC from here ?
> 
> 1.15vSOC is purely save and shouldn't do harm


What do you meant with people did not struggle to do 1900? People there were not able to reach (1867 max instead) 1900fclk with this update now they are? 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

thomasck said:


> What do you meant with people did not struggle to do 1900? People there were not able to reach (1867 max instead) 1900fclk with this update now they are?


Oh i ment, people had no issues loosing 1900FCLK - even tho we have an SOC limit now zZZ 
It should help to reach 1867, as usually Renoir is hard capped. We should even be able to hit 1950-2000 if there wasn't a cap to begin with


----------



## Ab Saaf

Veii said:


> Hmm soo PSP firmware update hasn't happened yet ~ on our 1004 aka pre 1005 versions
> I don't know if this is a good or bad thing, that it refuses beyond 1.1 vSOC
> Maybe to save the CPU's as according to biosbugs often 1.3v SOC was pushed through
> Does UncoreOC mode allow vSOC of for example 1.15 ?
> 
> Also XT units where supported since back on 1003ABBA , there is no micrcode change
> And if, it just likes an update, we can do so by hand ~ there is no need to inject new foreign microcodes, only Renoir needs it
> Unsure at this point if this is a good change at all ~ sounds negative to me, although people didn't have a struggle to reach 1900FCLK
> 
> @Ab Saaf
> Can you try after enabling UncoreOC mode, and rebooting back to the bios
> If it allows you to overwrite the lockdown and set vSOC from here ?
> 1.15vSOC is purely save and shouldn't do harm


Yes, enabling Soc/Uncore OC mode and setting Soc/Uncore OC Voltage(VID) on 6.22 to 1.15 booted with HWiNFO showing both SOC (SVI2 TFN) and VDDCR_SOC as 1.15'ish

Can't booth with 1900FCLK though


----------



## Veii

Ab Saaf said:


> Yes, enabling Soc/Uncore OC mode and setting Soc/Uncore OC Voltage(VID) on 6.22 to 1.15 booted with HWiNFO showing both SOC (SVI2 TFN) and VDDCR_SOC as 1.15'ish
> 
> Can't booth with 1900FCLK though


Phew, at least there is no lockdown that way  
I was worried for a bit
Hmmm, do you still have ryzen master to doublecheck and confirm this voltage is actually applied ?

Later after you wipe RM away, you will need to disable and re-enable CPPC tho, as it bugs it out
Maybe we can do something :thinking:
I would like to try some high voltages with you , if you are fine with it - in decoupled mode
1900FCLK shouldn't be too hard to hit


----------



## Ab Saaf

Veii said:


> Phew, at least there is no lockdown that way
> I was worried for a bit
> Hmmm, do you still have ryzen master to doublecheck and confirm this voltage is actually applied ?
> 
> Later after you wipe RM away, you will need to disable and re-enable CPPC tho, as it bugs it out
> Maybe we can do something :thinking:
> I would like to try some high voltages with you , if you are fine with it - in decoupled mode
> 1900FCLK shouldn't be too hard to hit


I flashed 6.32 and interesting it shows agesa 1.0.0.6 but as garych mentioned it's missing a lot of options. 

I reverted back to 6.22, shows agesa 1.0.0.4, and set Soc/Uncore to 1.15 - it's reflected in ryzen master as 1.15.

I'm up for it, fry away!


----------



## Ab Saaf

Veii said:


> Phew, at least there is no lockdown that way
> I was worried for a bit
> Hmmm, do you still have ryzen master to doublecheck and confirm this voltage is actually applied ?
> 
> Later after you wipe RM away, you will need to disable and re-enable CPPC tho, as it bugs it out
> Maybe we can do something :thinking:
> I would like to try some high voltages with you , if you are fine with it - in decoupled mode
> 1900FCLK shouldn't be too hard to hit





Ab Saaf said:


> I flashed 6.32 and interesting it shows agesa 1.0.0.6 but as garych mentioned it's missing a lot of options.
> 
> I reverted back to 6.22, shows agesa 1.0.0.4, and set Soc/Uncore to 1.15 - it's reflected in ryzen master as 1.15.
> 
> I'm up for it, fry away!


Well, I just tried 1900FCLK uncoupled with 1.2v soc/uncore and a +.025 Vcore offset and I'm surprised at how low the temps are with Statuscore All core. I was expecting temps to hit 95c immediately but I'm running default without PBO.

If I can't boot 1900FCLK coupled I'm thinking the CCD's are fine but the CPU has a crappy IOD/UCLK.


----------



## Veii

Ab Saaf said:


> Well, I just tried 1900FCLK uncoupled with 1.2v soc/uncore and a +.025 Vcore offset and I'm surprised at how low the temps are with Statuscore All core. I was expecting temps to hit 95c immediately but I'm running default without PBO.
> 
> If I can't boot 1900FCLK coupled I'm thinking the CCD's are fine but the CPU has a crappy IOD/UCLK.


The opposite, if you can't boot them coupled, then it's your memory timings which are an issue
Be sure to verify uncoupled mode with y-cruncher 3 cycles the whole test suite


----------



## Ab Saaf

Veii said:


> The opposite, if you can't boot them coupled, then it's your memory timings which are an issue
> Be sure to verify uncoupled mode with y-cruncher 3 cycles the whole test suite


Thanks Veii. I can boot into Windows with 1900FCLK coupled with 3800Mhz CL16 1usmus fast preset using CPU Vcore at default AUTO on x370 6.22. I think I might've been setting the wrong SOC option, vddg, and vddp incorrectly before, I'm not sure. Now that I set Soc/Uncore and 1900FCLK under XFR enhancement screen and leaving all other voltages on AUTO, it's working.
Ryzen master showing:
SOC: 1.2v (set as "38" hex value in Soc/Uncore under AMD CBS)
VDDG: 1.1v (Auto)
VDDP: 1.1v (Auto)

*Note: when testing 3600Mhz MCLK and 1900FCLK, 1900FCLK under XFR enhancement was being ignored and RM showed 1800FCLK instead. I had to set it to 1900FCLK on the main OC page as well.

I'll need to run y-cruncher and adjust timings but so far cinebench scores are really low (~6550) and latency is high (~70ns) on coupled 1900FCLK for 3900x compared to the lower FCLK(and BCLK OC) I had and it's not stable if I turn on PBO (1900FCLK).


----------



## Ab Saaf

Veii said:


> The opposite, if you can't boot them coupled, then it's your memory timings which are an issue
> Be sure to verify uncoupled mode with y-cruncher 3 cycles the whole test suite





Ab Saaf said:


> Thanks Veii. I can boot into Windows with 1900FCLK coupled with 3800Mhz CL16 1usmus fast preset using CPU Vcore at default AUTO on x370 6.22. I think I might've been setting the wrong SOC option, vddg, and vddp incorrectly before, I'm not sure. Now that I set Soc/Uncore and 1900FCLK under XFR enhancement screen and leaving all other voltages on AUTO, it's working.
> Ryzen master showing:
> SOC: 1.2v (set as "38" hex value in Soc/Uncore under AMD CBS)
> VDDG: 1.1v (Auto)
> VDDP: 1.1v (Auto)
> 
> *Note: when testing 3600Mhz MCLK and 1900FCLK, 1900FCLK under XFR enhancement was being ignored and RM showed 1800FCLK instead. I had to set it to 1900FCLK on the main OC page as well.
> 
> I'll need to run y-cruncher and adjust timings but so far cinebench scores are really low (~6550) and latency is high (~70ns) on coupled 1900FCLK for 3900x compared to the lower FCLK(and BCLK OC) I had and it's not stable if I turn on PBO (1900FCLK).


Ran y-cruncher on 1900FCLK uncoupled 1.2v SOC, 3200CL14 XMP and PC rebooted running VST at the end of pass 3 :/ , RMA?


----------



## Ab Saaf

Veii said:


> The opposite, if you can't boot them coupled, then it's your memory timings which are an issue
> Be sure to verify uncoupled mode with y-cruncher 3 cycles the whole test suite


Sorry for the multiple posts. I ended up going with 1800FCLK and 104BCLK with Auto LLC5 on CPU and SOC, keeping the 1.2v SOC/Uncore Voltage under XFR Enhancement. I did raise VDDP, not cld0_vddp (left that on default), to 1.1v and CPU VDD to 1.85v.

This is definitely an improvement over 1900FCLK. 1900FCLK isn't worth the instability and neither is PBO in this case. Hoping this 3900x lasts for a bit with these voltages :weirdsmil

Thank you so much for your help! :thumb:


----------



## jearly410

Veii said:


> Later after you wipe RM away, you will need to disable and re-enable CPPC tho, as it bugs it out


Can you explain this?

I have/had been testing various settings with CPPC/CPPC Preferred wrt enabled and disabled with different power plan profiles. 1smus recommendations state CPPC and CPPC Preferred are to be enabled however I get much smoother/opptimal CPU usage graphs by enabling CPPC and disabling CPPC Preferred. 
This trend continues with other power plans, such as AMD High Performance, Bitsum Highest, and sz v4 balanced.

Thanks!


----------



## zhadoom

Don't know if it's relevant but I just replace the CR2032 battery from my x370 Professional Gaming. I suspected that the cold boot reset of the bios was related to the CR2032. 

Measuring with a multimeter the old CR2032 have only 0.26 volts  . The new CR2032 have 3.25volts.


----------



## iNeri

iNeri said:


> Pretty much the same as 6.20/6.20a/6.20b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed oc 4300 mhz 1.31v llc3 (1.28v heavy load like IBT, transcoding with handbrake)
> 
> ddr4 3733 mhz 1.39v 16-15-14-14-28-42-282


Beta 6.32l its doing great here at same settiongs. AIDA show a little better latency vs 6.22 










Yes i know, may be margin of error


----------



## brenopapito

Asrock just released official 4.10 and 4.20 bios for X470 Taichi

https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X470 Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


----------



## Veii

Ab Saaf said:


> Thanks Veii. I can boot into Windows with 1900FCLK coupled with 3800Mhz CL16 1usmus fast preset using CPU Vcore at default AUTO on x370 6.22. I think I might've been setting the wrong SOC option, vddg, and vddp incorrectly before, I'm not sure. Now that I set Soc/Uncore and 1900FCLK under XFR enhancement screen and leaving all other voltages on AUTO, it's working.
> Ryzen master showing:
> SOC: 1.2v (set as "38" hex value in Soc/Uncore under AMD CBS)
> VDDG: 1.1v (Auto)
> VDDP: 1.1v (Auto)
> 
> *Note: when testing 3600Mhz MCLK and 1900FCLK, 1900FCLK under XFR enhancement was being ignored and RM showed 1800FCLK instead. I had to set it to 1900FCLK on the main OC page as well.
> 
> I'll need to run y-cruncher and adjust timings but so far cinebench scores are really low (~6550) and latency is high (~70ns) on coupled 1900FCLK for 3900x compared to the lower FCLK(and BCLK OC) I had and it's not stable if I turn on PBO (1900FCLK).
> 
> 
> 
> Ab Saaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ran y-cruncher on 1900FCLK uncoupled 1.2v SOC, 3200CL14 XMP and PC rebooted running VST at the end of pass 3 :/ , RMA?
> 
> 
> 
> Ab Saaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the multiple posts. I ended up going with 1800FCLK and 104BCLK with Auto LLC5 on CPU and SOC, keeping the 1.2v SOC/Uncore Voltage under XFR Enhancement. I did raise VDDP, not cld0_vddp (left that on default), to 1.1v and CPU VDD to 1.85v.
> 
> This is definitely an improvement over 1900FCLK. 1900FCLK isn't worth the instability and neither is PBO in this case. Hoping this 3900x lasts for a bit with these voltages :weirdsmil
> 
> Thank you so much for your help! :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Don't use auto voltages, having cLDO_VDDP and VDDG at the same voltage makes issues
Relate to the bottom half of this post
https://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/1746444-oc-ing-t-force-4133-cl18.html#post28424814

When you use BLCK , there is some bug on the tRFC side of things
Try if that set will work 








Later lower tRDWR down to 8 with tWRRD 4


jearly410 said:


> Can you explain this?
> 
> I have/had been testing various settings with CPPC/CPPC Preferred wrt enabled and disabled with different power plan profiles. 1smus recommendations state CPPC and CPPC Preferred are to be enabled however I get much smoother/opptimal CPU usage graphs by enabling CPPC and disabling CPPC Preferred.
> This trend continues with other power plans, such as AMD High Performance, Bitsum Highest, and sz v4 balanced.
> 
> Thanks!


The powerplans up to windows version changed
What do you mean "smooth" 
Ryzen Matisse shouldn't be smooth, it's signature is constant 5-10ms fluctuation in voltage and frequency in order to keep higher boost up, while only using couple of cores and letting the slower ones to sleep

I think this writeup of the future per CCX or PBO Guide might interest you:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ii-overclocking-thread-1201.html#post28555614
Cross-Linked our old X370 Taichi post, but both CPPC and CPPC preferred cores should be active 
Unless you do a manual override and per CCX OC


iNeri said:


> Beta 6.32l its doing great here at same settiongs. AIDA show a little better latency vs 6.22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i know, may be margin of error


a 0.01ns difference on L3 cache can either be higher boosting or just a less bloated windows
It's a difference hard to achieve and pretty consistent across testings 
At least before, now it just shows that it boosts higher


----------



## Ab Saaf

Veii said:


> Don't use auto voltages, having cLDO_VDDP and VDDG at the same voltage makes issues
> Relate to the bottom half of this post
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/1746444-oc-ing-t-force-4133-cl18.html#post28424814
> 
> When you use BLCK , there is some bug on the tRFC side of things
> Try if that set will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later lower tRDWR down to 8 with tWRRD 4
> 
> The powerplans up to windows version changed
> What do you mean "smooth"
> Ryzen Matisse shouldn't be smooth, it's signature is constant 5-10ms fluctuation in voltage and frequency in order to keep higher boost up, while only using couple of cores and letting the slower ones to sleep
> 
> I think this writeup of the future per CCX or PBO Guide might interest you:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ii-overclocking-thread-1201.html#post28555614
> Cross-Linked our old X370 Taichi post, but both CPPC and CPPC preferred cores should be active
> Unless you do a manual override and per CCX OC
> 
> a 0.01ns difference on L3 cache can either be higher boosting or just a less bloated windows
> It's a difference hard to achieve and pretty consistent across testings
> At least before, now it just shows that it boosts higher


Thanks so much @Veii
I returned my 3900x :sadsmiley and got a 3700x instead. I feel my pc was more responsive with the 3900x, but could just be placebo. 

I tried to apply your logic to the 3700x but 6.22 wouldn't let me set the VDDG to 1.1 manually (doesn't boot when setting in OC tweaker and gets ignored in XFR enhancement) so I left it at AUTO which defaulted to 1.1v anyway.

Weird sound distortion and huge latency happens if I set SOC to 1.175v so I set it to 1.2v, same with cLDO_VDDP so I set that to 1.05v. I ran y-cruncher for about 5 hours on a 108BCLK and 1700Mhz FCLK, no errors. I get the weird sound distortion and latency issue if I go over 1860'ish FCLK, which didn't happen with the 3900x but then again I couldn't get the 3900x to go above 104BCLK.

Also, my samsung 960evo (Gen 3) is running slower than it did with the 3900x (104BCLK) and 3600 (108BCLK), but could be aging motherboard and/or drive or was less bloated before.


----------



## Veii

@Ab Saaf 6.22 should be 1.0.0.6 which means PSP Firmware update happened
You will have nothing but issues with such high vSOC
If you have to run it that high, procODT needs to be higher 
30ohm its stability range is around 1.125v peak vSOC
It feels more comfortable near 1.08~ 
28ohm would feel comfortable near 1.075v with peaks near 1.1

For this 1.18vSOC you should at least go with 38~ or if not even 40ohm procODT
That's the minimum, if not even 42ohm would suite it better
Just high procODT pretty much limits maximum FCLK


----------



## Ab Saaf

Veii said:


> @Ab Saaf 6.22 should be 1.0.0.6 which means PSP Firmware update happened
> You will have nothing but issues with such high vSOC
> If you have to run it that high, procODT needs to be higher
> 30ohm its stability range is around 1.125v peak vSOC
> It feels more comfortable near 1.08~
> 28ohm would feel comfortable near 1.075v with peaks near 1.1
> 
> For this 1.18vSOC you should at least go with 38~ or if not even 40ohm procODT
> That's the minimum, if not even 42ohm would suite it better
> Just high procODT pretty much limits maximum FCLK


Got it, thank you!

I reduced vSOC to 1.18v (doesn't go over 1.2v in HWinfo now) in OC Tweaker, changed procODT to 40ohm, and decreased VDDP from 1.1 to 1.07 (shows 1.088 in HWinfo) in External Voltage Settings. No audio distortion.

Ran y-cruncher for 3 cycles. Scores seem better: cbr20 single - 538, multi - 5227; CPU-Z single - 556, multi - 5900. Aida64 bench a bit low 53k,29k,52k,64.9ns but I think because the low FCLK/MCLK, 1836MhzCL16.


----------



## MRx

brenopapito said:


> Asrock just released official 4.10 and 4.20 bios for X470 Taichi
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X470 Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


Does it have per CCX OC just like 3.92?


----------



## PriestOfSin

Ordered my Dark Rock Pro 4 yesterday, looking forward to replacing my R1 Universal. Small problem though, I'm still having absurdly long boot times. Here's what's happening:

1.) Push Power Button

2.) GPU Lights turn on, CPU heatsink fans spin

3.) 10 seconds pass

4.) System fans turn on, motherboard begins showing POST codes

5.) Bios splash screen appears

6.) 5 seconds pass

7.) Windows Login

Any thoughts on what could be causing this? The board didn't have this behavior before I swapped the 2700X to a 3900X. I'm on Bios P6.20, latest available on AsRock's X370 Taichi Bios page.


----------



## keikei

@ PriestOfSin: There should be a quicker option to boot in the bios. I believe it disables usb boot though.


----------



## PriestOfSin

keikei said:


> @ PriestOfSin: There should be a quicker option to boot in the bios. I believe it disables usb boot though.


Fast boot seems to work well, but I'm primarily concerned about the 10 seconds of "nothing" between a power press and the motherboard actually starting to display POST codes. I won't sweat it if it's just normal behavior, but it didn't do this with the 1700 or 2700X, so it's a bit concerning.


----------



## Bing

PriestOfSin said:


> Ordered my Dark Rock Pro 4 yesterday, looking forward to replacing my R1 Universal. Small problem though, I'm still having absurdly long boot times. Here's what's happening:
> 
> 1.) Push Power Button
> 
> 2.) GPU Lights turn on, CPU heatsink fans spin
> 
> 3.) 10 seconds pass
> 
> 4.) System fans turn on, motherboard begins showing POST codes
> 
> 5.) Bios splash screen appears
> 
> 6.) 5 seconds pass
> 
> 7.) Windows Login
> 
> Any thoughts on what could be causing this? The board didn't have this behavior before I swapped the 2700X to a 3900X. I'm on Bios P6.20, latest available on AsRock's X370 Taichi Bios page.


I know this sounds crazy, and no logical relation, but just try download the latest ASRockRGB Led program, install it, and let it update the firmware, then try clear CMOS and start all over again.

Yes, its not typo, the ASRockRGB Led , try it.

My board was acting up when I upgraded from SummitBridge to Matisse, and solved all weird problems (plural) after I installed the RGB Led program, it was updating something inside, you only need to use it once, and uninstall it once done. Make sure download the latest from ASRock official portal for this mobo.

Curently the latest, just checked is : ASRock RGB LED ver:1.0.41

Good luck.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Bing said:


> I know this sounds crazy, and no logical relation, but just try download the latest ASRockRGB Led program, install it, and let it update the firmware, then try clear CMOS and start all over again.
> 
> Yes, its not typo, the ASRockRGB Led , try it.
> 
> My board was acting up when I upgraded from SummitBridge to Matisse, and solved all weird problems (plural) after I installed the RGB Led program, it was updating something inside, you only need to use it once, and uninstall it once done. Make sure download the latest from ASRock official portal for this mobo.
> 
> Curently the latest, just checked is : ASRock RGB LED ver:1.0.41
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you for the advice! I updated the RGB LED firmware manually to the latest version and reset my CMOS, no such luck. Still a full 10 seconds between pressing the power button and actual posting behavior. Also tried downgrading to 5.80 BIOS, still the issue persists. The system behaves fine otherwise, so it's not a huge deal- just very strange behavior.

EDIT: Tried updating to 6.22 beta bios, problem persists. Tried unplugging all USB devices except for my KB+M, problem persists. Going to wait for my Dark Rock Pro 4 to show up, then play with the system some more. Ultimately, as long as it's stable once booted, I can wait an extra 10 seconds for the system to turn on; it's just a strange problem that I've never experienced before.


----------



## garych

PriestOfSin said:


> Thank you for the advice! I updated the RGB LED firmware manually to the latest version and reset my CMOS, no such luck. Still a full 10 seconds between pressing the power button and actual posting behavior. Also tried downgrading to 5.80 BIOS, still the issue persists. The system behaves fine otherwise, so it's not a huge deal- just very strange behavior.
> 
> EDIT: Tried updating to 6.22 beta bios, problem persists. Tried unplugging all USB devices except for my KB+M, problem persists. Going to wait for my Dark Rock Pro 4 to show up, then play with the system some more. Ultimately, as long as it's stable once booted, I can wait an extra 10 seconds for the system to turn on; it's just a strange problem that I've never experienced before.


Where can I get 6.22 beta bios? Latest versions I've seen were 6.20A, 6.20B and 6.32...


----------



## PriestOfSin

Bing said:


> Attached below the unofficial 6.22 from ASRock TSD, as I complained the current 6.20 has bug on the Dr.debug led used as cpu temp display, its now fixed in this 6.22.
> 
> Don't know much about if it improve on it's OC-ing tweaks, as I use mine as NAS + server running @stock, hence the ECC memory.
> 
> Not sure if its derived from 6.21A or B or else, use at your own risk.





garych said:


> Where can I get 6.22 beta bios? Latest versions I've seen were 6.20A, 6.20B and 6.32...


From Bing's post in this very thread


----------



## garych

PriestOfSin said:


> From Bing's post in this very thread


cheers!


----------



## knight_hw2

I tried to use a 3700x with BIOS 6.20, but wont boot, it always ends with code b6, when putting the 1700 back it works.


----------



## knight_hw2

knight_hw2 said:


> I tried to use a 3700x with BIOS 6.20, but wont boot, it always ends with code b6, when putting the 1700 back it works.


update: rollback to 5.80 and it WORKS !!!!!!
in 6.20 the sequence of code was 33, 7b, 6a, 66


----------



## garych

knight_hw2 said:


> update: rollback to 5.80 and it WORKS !!!!!!
> in 6.20 the sequence of code was 33, 7b, 6a, 66


have you tried updating UEFI from 5.80 to 6.20 while having 3700X installed?


----------



## M3tabaron

Hi there, I need some advices as I'm planning to upgrade my 2x8Gb FlareX 3200 C14 kit due to some games overloading my RAM - DCS, SC and next week FS2020 .
So far my RAM runs at 3600 C16 with 1usmus settings, [email protected], bios 6.20.
I can get nice prices for 2x8GB FlareX 3200 C14 or 2x16Gb Ripsaw 3200 C16, so far not listed by Gskill for the X370 Taichi but I'm a bit optimistic about the new 6.32 beta bios ) 
I'm quite happy with my 2x8Gb FlareX so would prefer to go for additional 2x8GB but I've read that with 4 RAM dimms I might not get over 2933Mhz, which would fit me if I can stay at C14.
Anyone here experienced 4x8Gb RAM with this board ? Anyone with 2x16Gb Ripsaw kit to confirm it works with X370 Taichi ?


----------



## hesee

M3tabaron said:


> Anyone here experienced 4x8Gb RAM with this board ? Anyone with 2x16Gb Ripsaw kit to confirm it works with X370 Taichi ?


Ripjaws V 3200/C15 b-die 16Gbx2 kit running fine at C16/3600 on 370 Professional gaming with faster timings than ram calculator suggests. Pushing above 3600 failed, i haven't checked if it was the memory or the infinity fabric (that would require decoupling the infinityfabric/memory).


----------



## Veii

M3tabaron said:


> I'm quite happy with my 2x8Gb FlareX so would prefer to go for additional 2x8GB but I've read that with 4 RAM dimms I might not get over 2933Mhz, which would fit me if I can stay at C14.
> Anyone here experienced 4x8Gb RAM with this board ?


Depends what PCB this flareX are back then and will be now. All depends on luck, as it's random even from the same model number
X370/X470 Taichi are T-Topology Layout = Signal splits into 50/50% across 4 dimms
Other boards are Daisy Chain Layout = Signal splits into 75/25%.
25% on the remain 2 dimms is an issue with 4 Ram DIMMs (depends on ram PCB again) 
But T-Topology doesn't have the problem
It only has a harder time to get A2/B2 PCB to run (high speed single ranked, or high speed dual ranked)

4x SR T-Topology should deliver you a peak of ~3800MT/s on this CPU, and around 4100 with board limits
4x DR T-Topology ~ 3734/MT/s with peak of 3866
2x DR =//= ~ 4000 with a bit of finetuneing before the board is at the limits
2x SR =//= ~ around 4400 before the PCB quality suffers, but T-Topology is a good layout, sadly not used anymore on higher end boards

A bit better explained and longer explained here


----------



## BlueNinja0

PriestOfSin said:


> Ordered my Dark Rock Pro 4 yesterday, looking forward to replacing my R1 Universal. Small problem though, I'm still having absurdly long boot times. Here's what's happening:
> 
> 1.) Push Power Button
> 
> 2.) GPU Lights turn on, CPU heatsink fans spin
> 
> 3.) 10 seconds pass
> 
> 4.) System fans turn on, motherboard begins showing POST codes
> 
> 5.) Bios splash screen appears
> 
> 6.) 5 seconds pass
> 
> 7.) Windows Login
> 
> Any thoughts on what could be causing this? The board didn't have this behavior before I swapped the 2700X to a 3900X. I'm on Bios P6.20, latest available on AsRock's X370 Taichi Bios page.


I have this same problem on my 3700X, even when I had a 1600X it was the same though. Windows task manager tells me the BIOS time is 19 seconds.
I've had motherboards since the Pentium 2 and this is the slowest BIOS time I've ever had in my life. People here told me it's normal. It definitely doesn't sound like a normal boot time to me.


----------



## garych

BlueNinja0 said:


> I have this same problem on my 3700X, even when I had a 1600X it was the same though. Windows task manager tells me the BIOS time is 19 seconds.
> I've had motherboards since the Pentium 2 and this is the slowest BIOS time I've ever had in my life. People here told me it's normal. It definitely doesn't sound like a normal boot time to me.


I turned on ultra fast boot and now my BIOS time is reported as 12-13 seconds.
And it is indeed ~13 seconds from pressing power button to boot beep sound.


----------



## M3tabaron

@hesee thanks for this info, I'm not planning to overclock beyond 3600 as most of the time it requests high voltages and benefit is not worth to me.

@Veii thank you for the info and reading . Good to know that the board is T-Topology. 
The possible differences in RAM kit even from same model number is the problem I'm fearing...
I'm planning to try soon the 6.32 beta bios just for fun but I guess I'll have to go for the 2x16Gb kit even if I have to dig a bit further to find a decent latency for 3200 at a good price. 

I'll try to sell my C14 FlareX kit on Ebay ...probably for a less picky Intel fan .

Cheers for your quick answers guys and take care.


----------



## Ab Saaf

I'm really bummed out, I've been through a 3700x, 3800x, 2 3900x's, and 3 3900xt's (batch 2023 and 2025's) and none of them can reach a stable 1900FCLK on my x370 taichi even with RAM on stock.

The 3900xt I have now can only do a stable 1800FCLK and I'm running Gskill b-die 3200cl14 at 3600cl14 1.47v.

Bios 6.22
vSOC 1.175v LLC4
VDDP 1.05v
VDDG 1.1v

I prefer the 3900x and 3900xt because the extra cores help during gaming and less heat with regular tasks.

I'm beginning to think it's the motherboard. If it's the motherboard, do you think a future bios update would allow higher FCLK or do I just have bad luck with silicone?


----------



## zhadoom

Ab Saaf said:


> I'm really bummed out, I've been through a 3700x, 3800x, 2 3900x's, and 3 3900xt's (batch 2023 and 2025's) and none of them can reach a stable 1900FCLK on my x370 taichi even with RAM on stock.
> 
> The 3900xt I have now can only do a stable 1800FCLK and I'm running Gskill b-die 3200cl14 at 3600cl14 1.47v.
> 
> Bios 6.22
> vSOC 1.175v LLC4
> VDDP 1.05v
> VDDG 1.1v
> 
> I prefer the 3900x and 3900xt because the extra cores help during gaming and less heat with regular tasks.
> 
> I'm beginning to think it's the motherboard. If it's the motherboard, do you think a future bios update would allow higher FCLK or do I just have bad luck with silicone?



Hi,


Based on last info from @Veii I think that the problem is the vsoc too high in special if using the last firmwares. I'm using the X370 Professional Gaming ( almost identical to 370 taichi ) and use only 1.025 v of vsoc to 1800 MHz of FCLK .


----------



## PJVol

Yea, don't see a reason to up it that high as well. Personally, i've never set it above 1.100, worked fine with 1.05, 1.075 and currently 1.100, vddp 0.928(auto), vddg 0.950-1.000 (bios 6.20) mem @3800 (forced 1:1)


----------



## thomasck

What's the VDDCR_SOC being displayed in your Ryzen Master guys? 
I'm getting 1.2V but I assume it's a bug as is set to 1075mV in the bios. Anyone can confirm that?


----------



## PJVol

Never used RM, but once, after regular bios update (a while ago) i found that hwinfo or aida reported vSoc 1.2V, no matter what it was set to, until it was found out that "vsoc / core OC mode" should be enabled.


----------



## BlueNinja0

garych said:


> I turned on ultra fast boot and now my BIOS time is reported as 12-13 seconds.
> And it is indeed ~13 seconds from pressing power button to boot beep sound.


Which is still horrible. Fast boot on other systems I have here take no more than 3 seconds. I don't know what's wrong with this board.
Another stupid issue this board has is that it's not possible to manage smooth fan curves. I had boards with that feature 10 years ago.


----------



## garych

BlueNinja0 said:


> Which is still horrible. Fast boot on other systems I have here take no more than 3 seconds. I don't know what's wrong with this board.
> Another stupid issue this board has is that it's not possible to manage smooth fan curves. I had boards with that feature 10 years ago.


I agree, my Intel system from 2012 didn't take as long to boot through BIOS.
And as far as fan thing goes, I just have mine set to high points for actual spin up. Stair-step curve is a solution for me.
Rest of the time it's just a static speed that doesn't bother me. I'd rather have static speed that I can get used to, than hearing constant fan speed changes when curve is smooth, unless you mean having hysteresis, which is also solved by setting fan spin up to a high temperature point.


----------



## Veii

thomasck said:


> What's the VDDCR_SOC being displayed in your Ryzen Master guys?
> I'm getting 1.2V but I assume it's a bug as is set to 1075mV in the bios. Anyone can confirm that?
> 
> 
> PJVol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never used RM, but once, after regular bios update (a while ago) i found that hwinfo or aida reported vSoc 1.2V, no matter what it was set to, until it was found out that "vsoc / core OC mode" should be enabled.
Click to expand...

+1 
Not a bios bug, but internal design "issue"
Ryzen will ignore awkward voltages if they skip the 50mV stepping
It will autocorrect them, and ryzen master is accurate !
More accurate than HWInfo~ sadly

Inside AMD OVERCLOCKING, before AMD CBS
There is a sub-menu called UncoreOC mode. Enable that one !
If your Matisse CPU still has variable VSOC and variable fabric clock (because of skipping bios & PSP firmware updates) ~ this will disable it
But custom voltage will apply

Another option is to force vSOC through AMD CBS -> NBIO , as hex number
Well, just enable UncoreOC mode and optimally even set inside AMD OVERCLOCKING all 3 voltage numbers 
Then it will remain accurate


----------



## thomasck

I have enabled it over nbio>xfr but I could not set the value in hex. I've also enabled in amd oc>soc uncore.

The hex value for 1.0625 should be 1.1 and for 10625 is 0x2981 but I couldn't input any of them. 

Weird, HWiNFO shows the correct value, rm does not. Not that I use rm cause I don't but not having the correct value also shown in rm makes me feel uncomfortable about it.

EDIT

Ok, I fiddled a bit more and in fact turning any SoC/Uncore to Enabled did not change the voltage in Ryzen Master.

So then I've changed the SoC/Uncore OC Voltage (VID) in the OC Tweaker menu from Auto to 1.07V and now RM shows the actual value that has been set into bios, even with SoC/Uncore being auto/disabled/enabled all over.


----------



## Ab Saaf

Thanks @zhadoom and @PJVol 

I updated to the below in OC tweaker leaving vCore on auto with LLC3

3900xt
vSOC 1.1v LLC4 (shows the same in ryzen master)
VDDP .920v
VDDG 1v

1800FCLK 1:1. Temps are better, slightly better scores, and power accuracy in hwinfo hovers around 103% during cbr20 while at 1.2vSOC it was around 96%

1usmus calculator membench score 96 with process lasso and intelligent standby list cleaner .5ms timer resolution, 107 without so doubt the 96 score is accurate for 3600cl14 1:1

DPC latency shows all red at 1833FCLK and same at 1867FCLK with random reboots, similar to the other 3900x's and 3900xt's I tested

Boot time with fast boot disabled and CSM disabled ~17 seconds

EDIT: I haven't ran y-cruncher on the voltages above yet so could be unstable. So far benchmarks and gaming no WHEA errors or crashes.

EDIT2: 1.1v vSOC not stable, reverted to 1.175 vSOC, 1.05 vddp, 1.1 vddg for 1800FCLK stability. 

EDIT3: ran y-cruncher and it fails with voltages in edit2. I had to raise vddp to 1.1v, vddg to 1.12v, and vsoc keeping it at 1.175v & 3600cl14 dram at 1.47v in bios (shows 1.504v in hwinfo?) to pass 3 runs of y-cruncher, :doh: this board just loves giving SOC juice to 2 ccd cpu's


----------



## garfild

Hello there,
Iam also adding experience with this motherboard. First of all, this is my first experince with ryzen and on top of that, iam doing setting remotely for my friend over the videocalls. Pc setup is

R5 3600
Noctua nh d14 fualfan
X370 taichi
Gskills 3600 cl16 (well binned bdies)
1080ti
Seasonic gold 650w

We made this pc with when 5.8 bios was out, everything was in default with stock cooler. No issues.

Then upgrade to 1080ti from vega and new cooler. Bios uodate to 6.2 and nightmares started. We set bios and timings according to the ryzen dram calculator and went directly to 1900fclk, tightened timing and tried oc cpu. We gave up oc cpu since it was not possible to pass stress test with 1.4V llc2 4.1ghz for some reason. So we moved just for ram tunning. 1900fclk was not stable, lots of stuttering. Switched to 1800fclk and some losen timing (calculated with calculator to 1900fclk) and almost removed microstutters. Voltages were (as far as I remember)

Soc 1.1V llc3
Vddg 1.05
Vddp 1.05
Dram 1.375

I discovered this thread and beta bios 6.32l so we decided to test it. We completly deleted old profiles and started from scratch with ryzen calculator. The goal is 1900fclk with tight timing. This bios seems to be much more stable than stable release but we are facing random restarts as guys mentioned. 1900/3800 cl16 based on ryzen calc posting ok, no stutters just those restarts (aprox 4x per day). Voltages are

Soc 1.1 llc3
Vddg 1.05
Vddp 1.05
Dram 1.4

We are not able to fix crashes so we are looking for stable setting on 1800fclk and incresed soc to 1.125 and vddg to 1.1 with same timings.

Looking forward for some comments! Thanks


----------



## Veii

garfild said:


> Hello there,
> Iam also adding experience with this motherboard. First of all, this is my first experince with ryzen and on top of that, iam doing setting remotely for my friend over the videocalls. Pc setup is
> 
> R5 3600
> Noctua nh d14 fualfan
> X370 taichi
> Gskills 3600 cl16 (well binned bdies)
> 1080ti
> Seasonic gold 650w
> 
> We made this pc with when 5.8 bios was out, everything was in default with stock cooler. No issues.
> 
> Then upgrade to 1080ti from vega and new cooler. Bios uodate to 6.2 and nightmares started. We set bios and timings according to the ryzen dram calculator and went directly to 1900fclk, tightened timing and tried oc cpu. We gave up oc cpu since it was not possible to pass stress test with 1.4V llc2 4.1ghz for some reason. So we moved just for ram tunning. 1900fclk was not stable, lots of stuttering. Switched to 1800fclk and some losen timing (calculated with calculator to 1900fclk) and almost removed microstutters. Voltages were (as far as I remember)
> 
> Soc 1.1V llc3
> Vddg 1.05
> Vddp 1.05
> Dram 1.375
> 
> I discovered this thread and beta bios 6.32l so we decided to test it. We completly deleted old profiles and started from scratch with ryzen calculator. The goal is 1900fclk with tight timing. This bios seems to be much more stable than stable release but we are facing random restarts as guys mentioned. 1900/3800 cl16 based on ryzen calc posting ok, no stutters just those restarts (aprox 4x per day). Voltages are
> 
> Soc 1.1 llc3
> Vddg 1.05
> Vddp 1.05
> Dram 1.4
> 
> We are not able to fix crashes so we are looking for stable setting on 1800fclk and incresed soc to 1.125 and vddg to 1.1 with same timings.
> 
> Looking forward for some comments! Thanks


If you want to stay on 6.20, grab 6.20A 
6.20B is strange, and newer 1006 is even more strange
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-740.html#post28385478 6.20A
or if you are brave and want to use flashrom, consider post #4 for visual instructions and grab the updated 6.20A "ubu-mod" which has just a replaced microcode from here

As you've updated to 1.0.0.6, you updated PSP Firmware too
Meaning, voltages will scale now different and anything beyond 1.1vSOC results in audio cracks, post issues or pcie dropouts
Be sure to enforce uncoreOC mode if you use custom voltages an doublecheck what ryzen master shows
You might also want to consider this voltage pattern post(bottom half), to give you couple of voltage presets
Overall lower is better - but for success in 3800MT/s memory OC, you have to know your memory and be sure it can even run 3800MT/s


----------



## knight_hw2

garych said:


> have you tried updating UEFI from 5.80 to 6.20 while having 3700X installed?


no, at the moment it's working well and stable, I don't plan to update


----------



## garych

Wanted to test my FIT limit using P95 128k.
I wonder if this is really my FIT voltage limit or something is wrong.


----------



## PriestOfSin

BlueNinja0 said:


> I have this same problem on my 3700X, even when I had a 1600X it was the same though. Windows task manager tells me the BIOS time is 19 seconds.
> I've had motherboards since the Pentium 2 and this is the slowest BIOS time I've ever had in my life. People here told me it's normal. It definitely doesn't sound like a normal boot time to me.


I ended up getting rid of the Taichi and going to a Gigabyte B550 Vision D. Boot time is normal on this board, it's gotta be something with the Taichi that isn't "right." The B550 Vision D works perfectly with my 3900X, but it was kinda pricey for what it is- at least I have dual thunderbolt ports to play around with now 

Cheers to everybody who helped me out in this thread over the years, so long and thanks for all the fish! Gonna throw my X370 Taichi into a shadowbox and mount it on my wall, she was a great motherboard right until the end.


----------



## thomasck

@garych Can't say, 128k gets me also 1.35v and small gets me 1.25v. As I don't oc I didn't bother in figuring out but I believe my fit would be 1.25v.


----------



## Veii

@garych was this @ stock or with enabled PBO ?
I remember it was buildzoids suggestion for 128k, which he isn't even wrong
But on harsher tests voltage drops more
Also remember the old tutorial of "opening up PBO" to 254-254-254 and then retesting
Theory was accurate, but practical it was an issue as PBO still does give at least 75-125mV bump ontop of the normal allcore without any reason to do so = "save voltages" will vary and be invalid

Try to read though this post of mine
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ii-overclocking-thread-1201.html#post28555614
It forwards back to couple of pages here too, but i think it should be understandable in how to test your silicon 

The PBO guide still isn't done zZZ, but this is the very first step in getting to know your voltages
Later you just adjust and lower TDC (98% peak) + EDC (100% peaking) till the allcore voltage is identical


----------



## garych

@Veii, @thomasck after some trial and error I decided not to bother with it,
as even when I got to seemingly stable clocks, my CB result only got worse than what I can do on stock with negative offset.
Plus, if I do that, I lose a 4.3 GHz single core boost from +200MHz option for low power tasks.
Launch date Zen 2 is indeed not worth overclocking.
Also, with my slow RAM, the SoC doesn't pull much power, so I'm right against the default power limit in P95 even with PBO limits raised.


----------



## garych

with -.075 offset and LLC 5 I get this while running P95 small ffts
no crashes and much cooler, plus I get to keep the boost, and CB runs at a higher frequency than I would be able to run with fixed multiplier without crashing in p95


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> @Veii, @thomasck after some trial and error I decided not to bother with it,
> as even when I got to seemingly stable clocks, my CB result only got worse than what I can do on stock with negative offset.
> Plus, if I do that, I lose a 4.3 GHz single core boost from +200MHz option for low power tasks.
> Launch date Zen 2 is indeed not worth overclocking.
> Also, with my slow RAM, the SoC doesn't pull much power, so I'm right against the default power limit in P95 even with PBO limits raised.
> 
> 
> garych said:
> 
> 
> 
> with -.075 offset and LLC 5 I get this while running P95 small ffts
> no crashes and much cooler, plus I get to keep the boost, and CB runs at a higher frequency than I would be able to run with fixed multiplier without crashing in p95
Click to expand...

You lose boost with a global negative offset, as you lower maximum boost voltage - and so also lower maximum boost frequency
Allcore will be lower and better - but that's work of PBO EDC limit
Pushing any kind of global offset, shifts the boosting curve
Same as PBO does already do it by adding "positive voltage" to allcore loads

You have to limit away this "positive voltage" by TDC and EDC 
Boost won't be affected, as normal games nor single core tasks do make the CPU peak that lower EDC limit
While harsh loads will push too high voltage with enabled PBO and even more with autoOC 
Naturally higher vCore under allcore will push thermals higher and limit maximum boost
It's a balance but to maintain this balance, you have to figure out on stock which voltages are optimal of these type of workloads and then try to hit them by limiting TDC and EDC 
TDC to 98-100% and EDC full throttle 100% so it limits supplied vcore

Using AutoOCc also shifts a 2nd time the boosting curve
Soo key to success is, knowing how much voltage your silicon likes
In order to know how strong EDC and TDC have to be limited :thumb:


----------



## garych

@Veii I just tried to encode the same file w/ and w/o offset.
Identical encoding time, but with offset I got 4-5 degrees lower temperature.


----------



## Veii

*Working with PBO & AutoOC*



garych said:


> @Veii I just tried to encode the same file w/ and w/o offset.
> Identical encoding time, but with offset I got 4-5 degrees lower temperature.


Which tool ?
AVX2 has a stronger offset than AVX
Only SSE will show a difference, which many games are based on 
The rest will fall back to allcore loads

AVX allowing a higher allcore voltage = higher allcore Freq than AVX2 
AVX2 allowing a lower voltage, resulting in only X specific frequency up to silicon quality. 
All is predefined in a boosting table, and why "Clock Stretching" exists

PBO does shift this voltage to frequency scale once, soo you apply more volt but because of higher heat and higher stress it results in less allcore freq ~ soo you need to limit it away in order to go back to stock allcore operation

AutoOC does shift this boosting curve again to an even worse result, and the main reason why people struggle with this functionality.
The boosting curve is not designed to account for twice the shifting ~ which only results in worse bad performance
What you have to consider is exactly this part. 
"Shifting boosting curve & knowing voltage to frequency scale" for your chip
Else by enabling PBO, you only work against the chip and not with it

All-core freq probably will remain identical, that's the chips limit although you can a tiny bit work on it (AVX & AVX2 loads)
What is finetunable, is the boosting frequency which is PBOs actual work together with AutoOC

As mentioned, AutoOC does extend the upper limits
but by doing so, it also shifts fully at what freq what voltage is applied
Your work is to return this behavior, by reducing TDC to 98% and EDC constantly peaking at 100% ~ till you get your voltage results back.

Later there is an option visible as a Multiplier.
This is not a boost extender (kinda),
But it's work is very similar to LLC
Peak Ryzen 3rd gen voltage is around 1.485v, maybe 1.49 if you can keep it sub 55c in games, other boosting workloads and also TM5 (uses SSE)
Your work here, to not only extend peak freq targets 
- but work with the LLC Multiplier in 
"How much voltage can i give it to boost higher"
Because more voltage results in higher boost ~ if degradation wasn't an issue

Soo what you end up doing,
*1.)* is first fixing allcore voltage and mirroring stock operation with PBO enabled, X1 multiplier, 0mhz AutoOC ~ by limiting TDC (97-99%) and EDC to constant 100% on AC loads
^ this will result in less heat if configured properly, and 25~ mhz higher boost
*2.) *Then you check how much voltage it applies to boost and which are the freq targets with Ryzen Master ~ CPPC has to work here
*3.) *If you have headroom till 1.485v, you up the multiplier till you peak at the voltage you want to peak on idle, or browsing operation ~ resulting in higher peak boost (this is to help you hit boosting targets in the first place)
*4.)* If nothing changes in freq, you do start to extend the boosting curve with autoOC. Up to chip between 75-125Mhz are in there, 200+ needs peak voltage beyond 1.52v ~ which might or might not be a very bad idea. 
By literally extending and stretching the boosting curve, you will have to re-adjust TDC and EDC.
If target frequency is predefined by heat, so also your Ampere loads will be higher = your limits will be off and supplied voltage will be off.
Re'adjust the limits to push down allcore voltage back to stock operational state and if that kills you the boost - work with the Multiplier=PBO LLC to bring back boosting voltage up.

It really isn't hard, but you have to work with FIT and not against it 
Without following first the voltage determine guide you won't succeed tho :thumb:
Key to working PBO in how Robert Hallock stated, is exactly this slow-paced work. It wasn't just implemented correctly, but the way it has to function does apply 
~ if finetuned and not let alone breaking the boosting curve by just enabling it


----------



## garych

@Veii I was using Handbrake h.265 slow with no filters and no audio transcoding.


----------



## Ab Saaf

@Veii , I flashed your 6.20 modded bios using flashtool but don't have a spi flashtool. I understand you gave a warning and I take full responsibility. My pc turns on led + fans but no power to usb or monitor and keeps rebooting. Do you think it's not recognizing the 3900xt or I have to try to send to ASRock for bios repair?


----------



## thomasck

garych said:


> @Veii, @thomasck after some trial and error I decided not to bother with it,
> as even when I got to seemingly stable clocks, my CB result only got worse than what I can do on stock with negative offset.
> Plus, if I do that, I lose a 4.3 GHz single core boost from +200MHz option for low power tasks.
> Launch date Zen 2 is indeed not worth overclocking.
> Also, with my slow RAM, the SoC doesn't pull much power, so I'm right against the default power limit in P95 even with PBO limits raised.


Yep, that's the thing, I don't bother with it any more. A negative offset of 0.043xx makes boost less frequent, less thermals around -3C, and basically same scores in cb20 and cb15. 
The 3900x I'm using does not boost that frequently, and as soon as it breaches 70C it downclocks to near 4250, and the further away it gets from 70C, the greater is the downclock so when approaching 76C it hoovers around 4075-4100mhz. With the negative offset the 3900x does not get that hot, therefore does not downclock that much giving me same scores.


----------



## Veii

Ab Saaf said:


> @Veii , I flashed your 6.20 modded bios using flashtool but don't have a spi flashtool. I understand you gave a warning and I take full responsibility. My pc turns on led + fans but no power to usb or monitor and keeps rebooting. Do you think it's not recognizing the 3900xt or I have to try to send to ASRock for bios repair?


which one did you pick
6.20A ubu ? i know works well
But 6.20A license break might not work 

A bad bios out of own experience results i short start, poweroff and no more power ons 
Try to record the debug led's what it says
It can be microcode error, but the XT series run under the same microcode and ubu mod had a working microcode 
There was no change or support for XT CPUs since AGESA 1003A , soo they have to run

I wonder if something else messed up. But which one did you pick first ?
EDIT:
SPI flash usb's cost in a set about 5$ , the cheap ones
There are fancy ones but the cheap ones work too
Checked for you 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32955416676.html this is a good set
There are many good programmers, not only CH341A 
But our flash chip on the X370 Taichi is using 1.8v and not 3.3v or 5v
soo you need 3.3v -> 1.8v converter board ~ if you buy only a CH341A USB programmer for 3-5$
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32702717415.html
Linked set above has everything needed , but amazon should also have these SPI programmers. There are many for cheap
Just the 1.8v converter PCB is important.

Linking you this, as ASRock will probably take a loong time till they get it and return ~ because of human malware


----------



## Ab Saaf

Veii said:


> which one did you pick
> 6.20A ubu ? i know works well
> But 6.20A license break might not work
> 
> A bad bios out of own experience results i short start, poweroff and no more power ons
> Try to record the debug led's what it says
> It can be microcode error, but the XT series run under the same microcode and ubu mod had a working microcode
> There was no change or support for XT CPUs since AGESA 1003A , soo they have to run
> 
> I wonder if something else messed up. But which one did you pick first ?
> EDIT:
> SPI flash usb's cost in a set about 5$ , the cheap ones
> There are fancy ones but the cheap ones work too
> Checked for you
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32955416676.html this is a good set
> There are many good programmers, not only CH341A
> But our flash chip on the X370 Taichi is using 1.8v and not 3.3v or 5v
> soo you need 3.3v -> 1.8v converter board ~ if you buy only a CH341A USB programmer for 3-5$
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32702717415.html
> Linked set above has everything needed , but amazon should also have these SPI programmers. There are many for cheap
> Just the 1.8v converter PCB is important.
> 
> Linking you this, as ASRock will probably take a loong time till they get it and return ~ because of human malware


Awesome, thank you! I'll order them. I tried first using instant flash but neither file showed up on the list. I then used flashrom with MODTC6.20A, it verified and said complete. I turned off pc, disconnected power, turned back on but it just keeps turning on for a few seconds then back off, on and off, no debug codes.

I'm temporary using an X570 asus tuf plus now, but it's mediocre and no clear cmos button, so I'm looking forward to attempting to revive the x370 taichi, it's a good board.


----------



## Veii

Ab Saaf said:


> Awesome, thank you! I'll order them. I tried first using instant flash but neither file showed up on the list. I then used flashrom with MODTC6.20A, it verified and said complete. I turned off pc, disconnected power, turned back on but it just keeps turning on for a few seconds then back off, on and off, no debug codes.
> 
> I'm temporary using an X570 asus tuf plus now, but it's mediocre and no clear cmos button, so I'm looking forward to attempting to revive the x370 taichi, it's a good board.


Ah yes yes, I see
Alright, time to take down the MODTC license break attempt
Seems like I missed somewhere some bit and stuck on capsule verification issue.
Good to know, need to redo it

Checked both old messages and I'm glad it ends up to user error
Mentioned twice to pick UBU mod, as modtc can be broken and only should be used with an SPI flasher
Glad, I didn't push you to something broken ~ but have to take down that whitelist mod to prevent more people dead flashing their boards

About the flasher,
Usually I can not recommend enough Elmor's EVC2
But i comes with a hefty price "just for SPI flashing" 
It should be used to hardmod GPUs, reprogramm VRM LLC behavior and used for XOC
It "can" SPI flash a lot of flash chips, but the cheaper method is any little programmer with an 1.8V adapter (adapter on adapter on adapter) 
The only issue is, delivery time
Aliexpress, Taobao, Joybuy all take 20-40 days to ship stuff
While Elmor is faster, just again ~ expensive as you aren't only paying for one thing

If you feel like going into the modding scene, and know how to solder probes
You'll have a lot of fun with it
As it comes with many SPI adapters for different boards.
But buying it only for SPI flashing might be a stretch to many 

Anywho, I have to redo that whitelist mod ~ but have no ASRock board to verify it atm
Maybe if we have active OCers who have SPI flashers to test stuff, I could get back to it
Don't want to push any more untested mods 
Basic & safe microcode modding people can do by their own too


----------



## hesee

jzelectronic just posted 6.4 bioses to X370 Taichi and Professional Gaming.


----------



## garych

Has anyone tried 6.40 yet? Does it add the missing in 6.32 Advanced options?


----------



## thomasck

Just flashed 6.40 over 6.2A.

Not sure if it was already changed in some bios in between 6.2A and 6.40 but some menus are more organized or taken away, depends on the user. 

Amd overclocking If with fewer options.
BCS goes to cpu common or nbio abs that's it. Cpu common splits in core perf, global c, power supply idle control that's it.
Nbio splis into two flags and sub menu, smu, with same flags as before, max volt offset, ctdp control, cppc etc.

There's no more any ram tweaking around the advanced tab. No more xfr option (so doubling pbo from amd overclocking) as well. The bios is more lean. 

There's a dram latency enhance flag that when tested with full stock bios did nothing - just mentioning [emoji28]

6.40 is not able to read the externally saved bios config file from 6.2A. However the previous saved profiles into the bios are still there after upgrading from 6.20 to 6.40.

Voltages are properly shown in RM, no need to enable soc/uncore all over the place. 

soc 1070mv, vddg/iod 0950mv, vddp 0900mv


----------



## Ab Saaf

Veii said:


> Ah yes yes, I see
> Alright, time to take down the MODTC license break attempt
> Seems like I missed somewhere some bit and stuck on capsule verification issue.
> Good to know, need to redo it
> 
> Checked both old messages and I'm glad it ends up to user error
> Mentioned twice to pick UBU mod, as modtc can be broken and only should be used with an SPI flasher
> Glad, I didn't push you to something broken ~ but have to take down that whitelist mod to prevent more people dead flashing their boards
> 
> About the flasher,
> Usually I can not recommend enough Elmor's EVC2
> But i comes with a hefty price "just for SPI flashing"
> It should be used to hardmod GPUs, reprogramm VRM LLC behavior and used for XOC
> It "can" SPI flash a lot of flash chips, but the cheaper method is any little programmer with an 1.8V adapter (adapter on adapter on adapter)
> The only issue is, delivery time
> Aliexpress, Taobao, Joybuy all take 20-40 days to ship stuff
> While Elmor is faster, just again ~ expensive as you aren't only paying for one thing
> 
> If you feel like going into the modding scene, and know how to solder probes
> You'll have a lot of fun with it
> As it comes with many SPI adapters for different boards.
> But buying it only for SPI flashing might be a stretch to many
> 
> Anywho, I have to redo that whitelist mod ~ but have no ASRock board to verify it atm
> Maybe if we have active OCers who have SPI flashers to test stuff, I could get back to it
> Don't want to push any more untested mods
> Basic & safe microcode modding people can do by their own too


Yes, you did mention to pick UBU mod and I knew the risks before flashing MODTC. I just soldered my vizio e550-b2 back to life but x370 chip is muuuuuch smaller 

Would I need the EVC2N4 SPI Booster Adapter, SOC 8/16 test clip, and ASRock-2 SPI cable as well?

Is this the x370 taichi bios chip in attached pics?

Also, do you recommend the x570 taichi or b550 phantom gaming?


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> Just flashed 6.40 over 6.2A.
> 
> Not sure if it was already changed in some bios in between 6.2A and 6.40 but some menus are more organized or taken away, depends on the user.
> 
> Amd overclocking If with fewer options.
> BCS goes to cpu common or nbio abs that's it. Cpu common splits in core perf, global c, power supply idle control that's it.
> Nbio splis into two flags and sub menu, smu, with same flags as before, max volt offset, ctdp control, cppc etc.
> 
> There's no more any ram tweaking around the advanced tab. No more xfr option (so doubling pbo from amd overclocking) as well. The bios is more lean.
> 
> There's a dram latency enhance flag that when tested with full stock bios did nothing - just mentioning [emoji28]
> 
> 6.40 is not able to read the externally saved bios config file from 6.2A. However the previous saved profiles into the bios are still there after upgrading from 6.20 to 6.40.
> 
> Voltages are properly shown in RM, no need to enable soc/uncore all over the place.
> 
> soc 1070mv, vddg/iod 0950mv, vddp 0900mv


 so it's basically the same as 6.32, which means that NBIO SMU options probably do nothing compared to auto if manually set, I tried to set max voltage offset there and it was never active in reality. So probably all auto only there.
Also, I remember that after applying my saved profile from 6.20 to 6.32 even more options in Advanced tab vanished immediately after applying the profile, dunno what that's supposed to mean.


----------



## thomasck

garych said:


> so it's basically the same as 6.32, which means that NBIO SMU options probably do nothing compared to auto if manually set, I tried to set max voltage offset there and it was never active in reality. So probably all auto only there.
> Also, I remember that after applying my saved profile from 6.20 to 6.32 even more options in Advanced tab vanished immediately after applying the profile, dunno what that's supposed to mean.


Probably it is, just added support for the XT's as description says. 
All those options were meaningless for me, I haven't used any of them so the bios looks leaner in that aspect, I enjoy it in that way so there's no double flags around.
Regarding the options, I've opted to only import the ram related settings and keep all the rest stock, as that is new agesa for me as well. Took pics of the timings, set them, then I set the voltages soc/vddp/vddg and that's it, I won't be messing any more with all that in "amd overclocking" etc, wasting hours to see that in the end, no much things get changed to worth the time spent on it. 

One thing I did not get right.

There are two SoC's in the bios right now. One is the 5th option on the "oc tweaker", SoC/Uncore OC Voltage and the old good VDDCR_SOC, which has been moved a time ago to "External voltage settings and load-line cal."
VDDCR_SOC we know is around 1.075V for most cases (this bios is setting Auto 1.0625V) , but what about SoC/Uncore OC Voltage? Any ideas about this too @Veii? I've set to 1.07V which is a lot less then the auto value of 1.2V. RM is reading that correctly. 
HWiNFO reads two SoC's, correct me if I'm wrong, "SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" which is the VDDCR_SOC (from External voltage settings and load-line cal) and the VDDCR_SOC which seems to be the "SoC/Uncore OC Voltage". Does this seems right?

Thanks guys

Edit

I'm more confused now. I've set SoC/Uncore OC Voltage to 1.1V, to see what both software would read and RM read 1.1V, ok, and HWiNFO read SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) as 1.1V and VDDCR_SOC as 1.18V.


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> I'm more confused now. I've set SoC/Uncore OC Voltage to 1.1V, to see what both software would read and RM read 1.1V, ok, and HWiNFO read SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) as 1.1V and VDDCR_SOC as 1.18V.


I think that VDDCR_SOC is just inaccurate, just like DRAM only shows the correct value when you set RAM voltage to around 1.2 V. When I set it to 1.36, DRAM shows 1.376 and the higher I set it, the more it adds to my value.


----------



## Veii

Ab Saaf said:


> Yes, you did mention to pick UBU mod and I knew the risks before flashing MODTC. I just soldered my vizio e550-b2 back to life but x370 chip is muuuuuch smaller
> 
> Would I need the EVC2N4 SPI Booster Adapter, SOC 8/16 test clip, and ASRock-2 SPI cable as well?
> Is this the x370 taichi bios chip in attached pics?


This 2.20 sticker indicates the version the board shipped with - mine had a 2.30 sticker
It might be too late at this point, but keep this sticker on the board
You will need it if you ever want to ship it back. As long as you don't do hardware damage like accidental slips with the screwdriver
They will accept it back, as the hardware is untouched. Bioses & SPI flash Bioses are untrackable and common first procedure on representative repair centers.
Easy to wipe users traces and all the bios bugs, than deep through why they are bugged out 

About Elmor's EVC2:
I have also the EVC2N4 revision as it seems - but by some internal design issue (mostly by boardmakers fault) he had to design the SPI signal booster on low 1.8V units. 
Current design has that implemented and there is no need to get the SPI booster
Older sold units got the booster shipped for free 

This is what you get in a default package:








The sold new ASRock SPI header is for X570 and maybe B550 series ~ there is no need on the X370 and X470 lineup
The ASRock SPI header that comes with it can also work without grounding it as our chips are lower voltage 
(unsure why asrock picked this one, which is used only on ultrathins and macbooks ~ but whatever) 
X470 Taichi uses a SOIC-16 header, soo i requested Elmor to get a SOIC 16 clip in the shop ~ as availability was hard on that one

The Shop SOIC-8 header you can get. With it comes a Pin-Layout change PCB for normal flashers, but the PCB is not needed for the EVC2
EVC1 was released around 7 years ago, with the old EVC getting an update with reflashable FW around 6y ago
Unit sold out pretty fast through the HWBot & XOC community ~ while i think it was a bit cheaper than ~35$
On the current one which exists since Q1 ~2019 pre-test & Q3 2019 sold (quote me on the pre-test dates)
It's surprising it hasn't sold out yet or the XOC community all made family in this 5y timestamp 

Anywho, my bit older unit has a tiny bit of design tolerances, but it does it's job
The OLED screen is fully optional - it can be used as a readout tool when you solder stuff, but the GUI on a laptop is more than good enough.
I grabbed it, as someday i want to make a tiny project out of this thing and change his firmware 
(bootanimation + maybe sound & maybe light FX on boot)
Just little appreciation project for his hard work here. Like GigabyteJP/CH has their Gigabaiko-Chan maskot. 
Elmor someday will get Elmi-Chan designed around this little flasher
but shh you haven't read that from me:laughings
Build together & tolerance showcase:


Spoiler






















If you have heard of Der8auer (Roman) ~ he used it couple of times for LN2 and the EPYC serverboard OC
Also KINGPIN does use it often to bypass 
But it comes with a decent pricetag, just for a flasher








For me it ended up around 48€, while seems like EVC2 dropped 3$
You'd have to ping & ask or PM him on his forum ~ how current shipping looks like while mentioning your destination (virus)
I got mine from Amsterdam down, didn't have to wait for Taiwan transfers.
USB flashers are far cheaper ~ this little thing is only worth it, if you plan to use all it's features. 
I keep it always with me in a 2 finger height box (~ 1 inch) 
_You never know when you'll hardbrick a bios by RAM OC_ 
Only wait for him to give UNIX support for SPI flash, soo it can be used with my phone -> OTG Cable 


Ab Saaf said:


> Also, do you recommend the x570 taichi or b550 phantom gaming?


Neither, both have a bad design ~ haha 
Well tbh nearly all B550 boards are bad. Only decent ones are with Renesas ISL & Infineon "TDA" VRMs
Soo only:
- ASRock B550 Phantom Gaming ITX/AX 
(only ASRock Board. The Taichi is acceptable but still a downgrade from the X370/X470 Lineup in terms of VRM Quality, not amount)
- Gigabyte B550i Aorus PRO ITX & Master (hopefully without a dual bios bugfest this time)
- MSI B550 Unify, Gaming Carbon WiFi, Tomahawk & Mortar lineup & maaybe Gaming Edge Renesas version 
(but this Renesas then is low end, soo unsure. At least no OnSemi) 
- Funnily Biostar B550 lineup, cheap and alright spec'd ~ no OnSemi or Vishay, but their bios is kiinda ...empty...

X570 Taichi has PCIe & Chipset Routing issues
Mostly Bi-fubrication issues in spreading lanes. 
It was a downgrade design to begin with, from the great X3/470 Taichi's.
Only the Creator the same with a block AQUA, are considerable ASRock upgrades. Else the old Taichi's just are plain better :specool:

EDIT:
Just to be clear.
You can use the SPI cable that comes with it, or grab an SOIC-8 clip.
I grabbed one, as shipping and Tax are still feelable.
But you only use one. Either SPI header or direct CLIP ~> Flash-Chip erase/write


----------



## Veii

thomasck said:


> Just flashed 6.40 over 6.2A.
> Not sure if it was already changed in some bios in between 6.2A and 6.40 but some menus are more organized or taken away, depends on the user.
> 
> There's a dram latency enhance flag that when tested with full stock bios did nothing - just mentioning [emoji28]
> 
> 
> thomasck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably it is, just added support for the XT's as description says.
Click to expand...

I remember 6.32 was bad when it comes to memory OC. At least on Micron Rev.E kits.
It lacked critical AMD CBS options to get them to boot back @ 3800MT/s on a 3600



thomasck said:


> One thing I did not get right.
> 
> There are two SoC's in the bios right now. One is the 5th option on the "oc tweaker", SoC/Uncore OC Voltage and the old good VDDCR_SOC, which has been moved a time ago to "External voltage settings and load-line cal."
> VDDCR_SOC we know is around 1.075V for most cases (this bios is setting Auto 1.0625V) , but what about SoC/Uncore OC Voltage? Any ideas about this too @Veii? I've set to 1.07V which is a lot less then the auto value of 1.2V. RM is reading that correctly.
> HWiNFO reads two SoC's, correct me if I'm wrong, "SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" which is the VDDCR_SOC (from External voltage settings and load-line cal) and the VDDCR_SOC which seems to be the "SoC/Uncore OC Voltage". Does this seems right?
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Edit
> I'm more confused now. I've set SoC/Uncore OC Voltage to 1.1V, to see what both software would read and RM read 1.1V, ok, and HWiNFO read SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) as 1.1V and VDDCR_SOC as 1.18V.
> 
> 
> garych said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that VDDCR_SOC is just inaccurate, just like DRAM only shows the correct value when you set RAM voltage to around 1.2 V. When I set it to 1.36, DRAM shows 1.376 and the higher I set it, the more it adds to my value.
Click to expand...

Take a look at this long post 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...membench-0-8-dram-bench-944.html#post28573912
If HWInfo reports some SOC higher, it's LLC doing it's job
SVI2 is what the VRM get's before it's send to the CPU
And what RM reports is what the CPU receives or AutoCorrects to
DRAM part is accurate too, this is a design issue and has to do with VTT_MEM "strongness = value"
Memory wasn't much prioritized back then, on some boards only 1.5vDIMM holds flat 1.5v. 
Often it's less than that. A bit more is not an issue, less is !
VDIMM will drop after the board goes into full load and EMI starts to raise. Same as VTT_MEM will droop a bit and SOC will too
Same goes for setting cLDO_VDDP, VDDG, SOC
Optimally it droops equally soo you can just set a fixed voltage stepping.
Just some loads let it droop stronger. Sadly as great as our first gen board is ~ it still is first-gen and comes with a bit of issues

I look forward if i can get a Phantom Gaming ITX/AX board someday. But anything under 180-200$ is a downgrade to the Taichi
Probably if the Taichi is still alive, it will continued to be used with a 32mb romchip like the X470 Taichi (just has to be 1.8V not 3.3V)
IR35201 is a great PWM controller. CSD87350Q5D are not thaat good Mosfets, but the controller keeps them in tact 
Flat Infineon (IR) setup would be amazing, but Vishay under another name (SiC634) are just not good Mosfets. 
Texas Instrumens CSD ones, as low rated as they are - still are a bit better. Yet both are not Renesas 90A stages nor anything Infineon or TDA related which a flagship deserves. Be it just a flat 8 phase instead of doubled = 7+1 *2 = 14x 40A CSD's


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Greetings comrades overclockers ;-) I wanted to ask your advice. At the moment I have a subj motherboard on BIOS 4.81. Cpu and memory work, we can say in stock ;-) But I have no tasks to take records, just get a little free performance without sacrificing stability.
[email protected] [email protected]
KFA2 [email protected]@14-16-16-30-52 1.36V

Actually, I'm thinking of changing my old cpu to 3700X. And here are a few questions.
1. How stable is this bundle after all? I understand that the motherboard was released in 2017, and the cpu are already from 2019. The goal, again, is not in records, but in everyday stable operation. It is even possible to leave the 3700X in stock, given that the overclocking for the ZEN2 gives much less than for the first generation stones.
2. Is it possible to migrate without reinstalling the system (it takes a lot of time together with the installation of all software and games).
3. Or considering all the above questions, it even makes sense to wait for the ryzen 4000 and give up with the motherboard (although today I can hardly afford a taichi x570, the maximum is something of the level of asus tuf b550 plus)?


----------



## BlueNinja0

garych said:


> I agree, my Intel system from 2012 didn't take as long to boot through BIOS.
> And as far as fan thing goes, I just have mine set to high points for actual spin up. Stair-step curve is a solution for me.
> Rest of the time it's just a static speed that doesn't bother me. I'd rather have static speed that I can get used to, than hearing constant fan speed changes when curve is smooth, unless you mean having hysteresis, which is also solved by setting fan spin up to a high temperature point.


I also have an Intel system from 2012 that spends only 6 or 7 seconds on the BIOS.

The problem I have with the fans is that Ryzen has very random temperature spikes when idling. Like, it spends a second at 70ºC and that makes it the fans have a very sudden ramp up and down, which is very distracting. But if I set the fans to ramp up only above 70ºC then they won't speed up at all when the CPU is actually at constant 70ºC during load.
No one else has this issue?


----------



## garych

BlueNinja0 said:


> I also have an Intel system from 2012 that spends only 6 or 7 seconds on the BIOS.
> 
> The problem I have with the fans is that Ryzen has very random temperature spikes when idling. Like, it spends a second at 70ºC and that makes it the fans have a very sudden ramp up and down, which is very distracting. But if I set the fans to ramp up only above 70ºC then they won't speed up at all when the CPU is actually at constant 70ºC during load.
> No one else has this issue?


The edge case for my R5 3600 when spiking at idle is ~55C, usually around 45-48C, so I don't have that problem. I just set my quietest fans to spin up at 60C and rest at a bit higher points, that works pretty well.
When gaming I usually don't even reach 60C.


----------



## thomasck

Veii said:


> I remember 6.32 was bad when it comes to memory OC. At least on Micron Rev.E kits.
> It lacked critical AMD CBS options to get them to boot back @ 3800MT/s on a 3600
> 
> 
> Take a look at this long post
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...membench-0-8-dram-bench-944.html#post28573912
> If HWInfo reports some SOC higher, it's LLC doing it's job
> SVI2 is what the VRM get's before it's send to the CPU
> And what RM reports is what the CPU receives or AutoCorrects to
> DRAM part is accurate too, this is a design issue and has to do with VTT_MEM "strongness = value"
> Memory wasn't much prioritized back then, on some boards only 1.5vDIMM holds flat 1.5v.
> Often it's less than that. A bit more is not an issue, less is !
> VDIMM will drop after the board goes into full load and EMI starts to raise. Same as VTT_MEM will droop a bit and SOC will too
> Same goes for setting cLDO_VDDP, VDDG, SOC
> Optimally it droops equally soo you can just set a fixed voltage stepping.
> Just some loads let it droop stronger. Sadly as great as our first gen board is ~ it still is first-gen and comes with a bit of issues
> 
> I look forward if i can get a Phantom Gaming ITX/AX board someday. But anything under 180-200$ is a downgrade to the Taichi
> Probably if the Taichi is still alive, it will continued to be used with a 32mb romchip like the X470 Taichi (just has to be 1.8V not 3.3V)
> IR35201 is a great PWM controller. CSD87350Q5D are not thaat good Mosfets, but the controller keeps them in tact
> Flat Infineon (IR) setup would be amazing, but Vishay under another name (SiC634) are just not good Mosfets.
> Texas Instrumens CSD ones, as low rated as they are - still are a bit better. Yet both are not Renesas 90A stages nor anything Infineon or TDA related which a flagship deserves. Be it just a flat 8 phase instead of doubled = 7+1 *2 = 14x 40A CSD's


Hummn, I see! Great to know! Many thanks! So as there's no APU, I will control SoC from the main menu and will leave the other inside external voltages on auto.


----------



## Veii

Nocturnal-ru said:


> Greetings comrades overclockers ;-) I wanted to ask your advice. At the moment I have a subj motherboard on BIOS 4.81. Cpu and memory work, we can say in stock ;-) But I have no tasks to take records, just get a little free performance without sacrificing stability.
> [email protected] [email protected]
> KFA2 [email protected]@14-16-16-30-52 1.36V
> 
> Actually, I'm thinking of changing my old cpu to 3700X. And here are a few questions.
> 1. How stable is this bundle after all? I understand that the motherboard was released in 2017, and the cpu are already from 2019. The goal, again, is not in records, but in everyday stable operation. It is even possible to leave the 3700X in stock, given that the overclocking for the ZEN2 gives much less than for the first generation stones.
> 2. Is it possible to migrate without reinstalling the system (it takes a lot of time together with the installation of all software and games).
> 3. Or considering all the above questions, it even makes sense to wait for the ryzen 4000 and give up with the motherboard (although today I can hardly afford a taichi x570, the maximum is something of the level of asus tuf b550 plus)?


1.) Bios 6.20A is stable for the 3700X. Just keep your voltages in your eye with ryzen Master because of AGESA bugs
2.) Yes, only reinstall the chipset driver after the bios update 
3.) We could struggle a bit ~ a bigger bit likely even including resoldering a bigger flashchip, to get 4xxx support. As it won't fit in our 16mb bios anymore. It makes sense to wait ~3 months near release. But Board prices under 180$ for decent boards won't fall.
Keep in mind, X570 including the chipset 4.0 and the bare PCB cost 150$. Then calculate additional Mosfets, IO and remain stuff ontop & you get the typical X570 Pricing.
B550 is pretty much everything a downgrade under >180$. The Tuf B550 is noticable downgrade from the Taichi
This is not saying "we won't get support, X470 Taichi will be able and so X370 can too". But it won't be easy or fast


----------



## PJVol

Nocturnal-ru said:


> 1. How stable is this bundle after all?


Assuming you have the same RAM as mine, i would say quite stable. Indeed, oc-ing 3000's, mostly waste of time. On the other hand, memory can run stable @3800 cl16 in 1:1 mode (mclk:fclk). Currently system working on BIOS 6.20 and so far there is nothing to complain about.


----------



## ortizjammet

Will this board work with Renoir (4000G) APUs? Can it support fast memory (4266+) for it?
What is the highest memory frequency reached on this board with Matisse?


----------



## BlueNinja0

garych said:


> The edge case for my R5 3600 when spiking at idle is ~55C, usually around 45-48C, so I don't have that problem. I just set my quietest fans to spin up at 60C and rest at a bit higher points, that works pretty well.
> When gaming I usually don't even reach 60C.


I'm constantly having spikes above 60ºC on my 3700X at idle, but I had to increase my core voltage offset by 0,05v because it's unstable at stock, I don't know why.
Look at the 1st graph. This is on a Cryorig H7. I'm starting to think there's something else wrong with my 3700X other than being unstable at stock.


----------



## garych

BlueNinja0 said:


> I'm constantly having spikes above 60ºC on my 3700X at idle, but I had to increase my core voltage offset by 0,05v because it's unstable at stock, I don't know why.
> Look at the 1st graph. This is on a Cryorig H7. I'm starting to think there's something else wrong with my 3700X other than being unstable at stock.


What's your ambient temperature, RAM speed, FCLK?


----------



## Spectre73

ortizjammet said:


> Will this board work with Renoir (4000G) APUs? Can it support fast memory (4266+) for it?
> What is the highest memory frequency reached on this board with Matisse?


The x370 Taichi has no display outputs. Other than that, Renoir should be supportet with AGESA v2 1.0.0.6


----------



## ortizjammet

Spectre73 said:


> The x370 Taichi has no display outputs. Other than that, Renoir should be supportet with AGESA v2 1.0.0.6


Renoir APU cannot run without a video output?


----------



## garych

ortizjammet said:


> Renoir APU cannot run without a video output?


It can, you just won't be able to use the GPU part to run displays.


----------



## Ab Saaf

Veii said:


> This 2.20 sticker indicates the version the board shipped with - mine had a 2.30 sticker
> It might be too late at this point, but keep this sticker on the board
> You will need it if you ever want to ship it back. As long as you don't do hardware damage like accidental slips with the screwdriver
> They will accept it back, as the hardware is untouched. Bioses & SPI flash Bioses are untrackable and common first procedure on representative repair centers.
> Easy to wipe users traces and all the bios bugs, than deep through why they are bugged out
> 
> About Elmor's EVC2:
> I have also the EVC2N4 revision as it seems - but by some internal design issue (mostly by boardmakers fault) he had to design the SPI signal booster on low 1.8V units.
> Current design has that implemented and there is no need to get the SPI booster
> Older sold units got the booster shipped for free
> 
> This is what you get in a default package:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sold new ASRock SPI header is for X570 and maybe B550 series ~ there is no need on the X370 and X470 lineup
> The ASRock SPI header that comes with it can also work without grounding it as our chips are lower voltage
> (unsure why asrock picked this one, which is used only on ultrathins and macbooks ~ but whatever)
> X470 Taichi uses a SOIC-16 header, soo i requested Elmor to get a SOIC 16 clip in the shop ~ as availability was hard on that one
> 
> The Shop SOIC-8 header you can get. With it comes a Pin-Layout change PCB for normal flashers, but the PCB is not needed for the EVC2
> EVC1 was released around 7 years ago, with the old EVC getting an update with reflashable FW around 6y ago
> Unit sold out pretty fast through the HWBot & XOC community ~ while i think it was a bit cheaper than ~35$
> On the current one which exists since Q1 ~2019 pre-test & Q3 2019 sold (quote me on the pre-test dates)
> It's surprising it hasn't sold out yet or the XOC community all made family in this 5y timestamp
> 
> Anywho, my bit older unit has a tiny bit of design tolerances, but it does it's job
> The OLED screen is fully optional - it can be used as a readout tool when you solder stuff, but the GUI on a laptop is more than good enough.
> I grabbed it, as someday i want to make a tiny project out of this thing and change his firmware
> (bootanimation + maybe sound & maybe light FX on boot)
> Just little appreciation project for his hard work here. Like GigabyteJP/CH has their Gigabaiko-Chan maskot.
> Elmor someday will get Elmi-Chan designed around this little flasher
> but shh you haven't read that from me:laughings
> Build together & tolerance showcase:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have heard of Der8auer (Roman) ~ he used it couple of times for LN2 and the EPYC serverboard OC
> Also KINGPIN does use it often to bypass
> But it comes with a decent pricetag, just for a flasher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it ended up around 48€, while seems like EVC2 dropped 3$
> You'd have to ping & ask or PM him on his forum ~ how current shipping looks like while mentioning your destination (virus)
> I got mine from Amsterdam down, didn't have to wait for Taiwan transfers.
> USB flashers are far cheaper ~ this little thing is only worth it, if you plan to use all it's features.
> I keep it always with me in a 2 finger height box (~ 1 inch)
> _You never know when you'll hardbrick a bios by RAM OC_
> Only wait for him to give UNIX support for SPI flash, soo it can be used with my phone -> OTG Cable
> 
> Neither, both have a bad design ~ haha
> Well tbh nearly all B550 boards are bad. Only decent ones are with Renesas ISL & Infineon "TDA" VRMs
> Soo only:
> - ASRock B550 Phantom Gaming ITX/AX
> (only ASRock Board. The Taichi is acceptable but still a downgrade from the X370/X470 Lineup in terms of VRM Quality, not amount)
> - Gigabyte B550i Aorus PRO ITX & Master (hopefully without a dual bios bugfest this time)
> - MSI B550 Unify, Gaming Carbon WiFi, Tomahawk & Mortar lineup & maaybe Gaming Edge Renesas version
> (but this Renesas then is low end, soo unsure. At least no OnSemi)
> - Funnily Biostar B550 lineup, cheap and alright spec'd ~ no OnSemi or Vishay, but their bios is kiinda ...empty...
> 
> X570 Taichi has PCIe & Chipset Routing issues
> Mostly Bi-fubrication issues in spreading lanes.
> It was a downgrade design to begin with, from the great X3/470 Taichi's.
> Only the Creator the same with a block AQUA, are considerable ASRock upgrades. Else the old Taichi's just are plain better :specool:
> 
> EDIT:
> Just to be clear.
> You can use the SPI cable that comes with it, or grab an SOIC-8 clip.
> I grabbed one, as shipping and Tax are still feelable.
> But you only use one. Either SPI header or direct CLIP ~> Flash-Chip erase/write


Cool, thanks so much for the info! I ordered the EVC2 and mentioned you referred me in the order note. Hopefully it arrives soon!


----------



## LuciferX

Hi, I'm having some strange behavior with my X370 ProG (It's a Taichi + 5Gbps lan card) ... My PC just works fine, stock cpu speed (R7 1700) with 3000 mhz RAM (Corsair) ... But for some reason, sometimes my screen goes black and my dr debug code flashes with error code 00 (cpu related) ... I can't reproduce it , it's so random ... I can play games, run stress test, etc ... But this error sometimes happens.

Some forums says that if I clean everything under the chipset heat sink (and change the thermal pad) should fix it:

Check this:
http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=4593&PN=4&title=x370-taichi-goes-blank-code-00

"Probably I found cause of issue: it is some kind of oil from thermal pad, it leak on mobo over chipset: http://forum.ixbt.com/post.cgi?id=attach:9:68823:5110:1.jpg
I remove it and looks like mobo works fine now.
Same crap probably with Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4, X370 Killer SLI, Fatal1ty X370 Gaming X and other mobo with near design."


----------



## Veii

hmmm @LuciferX
I had that oiliness on a B350 Tomahawk, the Taichi and couple of others including FX8xxx lineup
But this oily substance is NOT conductive ~ its just typical from the thick pads , else they wouldn't transfer heat

What i rather think, is that this oily substance increases resistency where'ever it leaks and seems to be very thin fluidy
Else if it was conductive, you would not only short your Mosfets and kill the CPU instantly, but also would be flammable and can cause the PSU to short.
Soo i strongly doubt that it's conductive, but rather the opposite ~ after it flows in the tiniest cracks

Looking at the pictures you send, same as CPUs are not perfectly flat glued, while lapping on the side - so do have chipset's also a tiny air hole bubble 
If that fluid flows in there and was a concerning issue, it could make issues ~ but it should never be conductive, else your Mosfets would fry itself and take a lot with them
EDIT:
It would explain that this oily substance get's even thinner and thinner on increased heat load and flows through tiny cracks
But WD-40 conductive cleaner (non oil based) should help. Also if a pad is dry, it would lose thermal conductivity


----------



## BlueNinja0

garych said:


> What's your ambient temperature, RAM speed, FCLK?


It's around 25~28ºC here.
RAM is set by XMP to 3200Mhz @ 1.35v (even though Hwinfo shows 1.368).
Everything is at stock settings except for a +0.05v CPU core offset because the CPU is unstable at stock voltages.


----------



## garych

BlueNinja0 said:


> It's around 25~28ÂºC here.
> RAM is set by XMP to 3200Mhz @ 1.35v (even though Hwinfo shows 1.368).
> Everything is at stock settings except for a +0.05v CPU core offset because the CPU is unstable at stock voltages.


Are you sure that it’s your cpu and not ram? have you tried running full stock with no xmp and no offsets?


----------



## thomasck

Any recommendations for the extended voltage guys? 

I remember that on 6.20A the CPU voltage had the offset flag enabled, but on 6.40 all of them are auto. And I don't see the CPU boosting so frequently as I used to see with 6.20A.

So then I ran prime small ftt in stock settings and I got 1.2625V, 76C, 4050mhz. - pbo off

Got into bios, applied a negative offset of -0.04xx, ran same small ftt and got a higher vcore of 1.2695V, how come?

It's a 3900X.


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> Any recommendations for the extended voltage guys?
> 
> I remember that on 6.20A the CPU voltage had the offset flag enabled, but on 6.40 all of them are auto. And I don't see the CPU boosting so frequently as I used to see with 6.20A.
> 
> So then I ran prime small ftt in stock settings and I got 1.2625V, 76C, 4050mhz. - pbo off
> 
> Got into bios, applied a negative offset of -0.04xx, ran same small ftt and got a higher vcore of 1.2695V, how come?
> 
> It's a 3900X.


SVI2 TFN core voltage or Vcore from Nuvoton?


----------



## thomasck

@garych aways the SVl2 which is the more accurate

I'm going to play with the LLC as well and will report back


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> @garych aways the SVl2 which is the more accurate
> 
> I'm going to play with the LLC as well and will report back


This is what I get on 3600 while running Small FFTs, LLC set to Level 5
With -.06875 offset:











Without any offset:










With offset effective clock is also ~50MHz higher.

It seems as if I'm the only one with Zen 2 who has offset working like it's supposed to work on this board.


----------



## LuciferX

Veii said:


> hmmm @LuciferX
> I had that oiliness on a B350 Tomahawk, the Taichi and couple of others including FX8xxx lineup
> But this oily substance is NOT conductive ~ its just typical from the thick pads , else they wouldn't transfer heat
> 
> What i rather think, is that this oily substance increases resistency where'ever it leaks and seems to be very thin fluidy
> Else if it was conductive, you would not only short your Mosfets and kill the CPU instantly, but also would be flammable and can cause the PSU to short.
> Soo i strongly doubt that it's conductive, but rather the opposite ~ after it flows in the tiniest cracks
> 
> Looking at the pictures you send, same as CPUs are not perfectly flat glued, while lapping on the side - so do have chipset's also a tiny air hole bubble
> If that fluid flows in there and was a concerning issue, it could make issues ~ but it should never be conductive, else your Mosfets would fry itself and take a lot with them
> EDIT:
> It would explain that this oily substance get's even thinner and thinner on increased heat load and flows through tiny cracks
> But WD-40 conductive cleaner (non oil based) should help. Also if a pad is dry, it would lose thermal conductivity


Thanks! I've found another post, this time in Youtube ... maybe I'll try it


----------



## Veii

LuciferX said:


> Thanks! I've found another post, this time in Youtube ... maybe I'll try it


Mm do that 
Then i'll check my taichi too if memory controller issues where just chipset related
tomahawk had the identical issue - but both also started to be oily and awkward 
WD-40 cleaned where all of them, but global issues like this seem to indicate either 
*A*, the substance changes to conductive after time (which would be a huge issue and start to Mosfet short 3y old boards) 
*B*, still has to do with time, but it's not the conductivity but the resistance increase that causes issues

Anywho, if soo many people already start having leaky pads ~ there has to be a fixed livespan and architectural issue across with one specific thermalpad company :thinking:


----------



## fcchin

knight_hw2 said:


> update: rollback to 5.80 and it WORKS !!!!!!
> in 6.20 the sequence of code was 33, 7b, 6a, 66


solution in http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=14013


----------



## thomasck

@garych

I've done some testing, it's weird. Smal FFT,

SVI2 TFNs, that's around 90 seconds of "recording", voltage goes in a patter where it repeats the same values like a loop.

Auto..........1.2437~1.2875V Stable
LLC5..........1.2500~1.2687V Stable
LLC5, -0.05 1.2437~1.2687V Not Stable
LLC4, -0.05 1.2375~1.2812V Stable, better thermals, better multicore scores (cbenchs, gpuz), better single in superpi, same score gpuz single, did not try cbs singles it takes too long


----------



## Bing

Official 6.40 is released.

1. Update AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 PI 1.0.0.6
2. Supports 3RD Gen AMD Ryzen XT series CPU


----------



## Art385

Flashed it couple of days ago from JZ upload. Works really well.


----------



## hesee

I have had some time to play with 6.4 bios. I managed to get bit futher with 3666/3733mhz memory, but i was unable to stabilize them (best runs were about 1500% in karhu, but then sudden stops at 100% range). 

After finding ever better termination settings and cldo voltage to 3600mhz i have tried to drop the SOC voltages down. With 3666mhz it seemed to work logically, occt produced errors if soc voltage was too low and run fine with enough voltage. (occt has been great tool to figure out soc voltages, it produces errors at 10min run if it's too low)

Now with 3600. SOC is at 0.900v, soc uncore is at 0.900v (this value shows in hwinfo and ryzen master, i dropped it to the lowest setting to test as it should be 40-50mv higher than soc/vddg voltages). OCCT keeps running fine. SOC power has dropped from 24W to 12.5W both in hwinfo and ryzen master. 

Same if in external voltages vddcr_soc is changed to 0.9v. Soc uncore has been enabled, but run with uncore disabled and all soc voltages at 0.9v passed fine.

Seems strange that SOC could run with such low voltages. Well SOC_uncore setting goes down to 0.700mv so does vddg_ccd. I guess i have to try at what voltages failures being.


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> @garych
> 
> I've done some testing, it's weird. Smal FFT,
> 
> SVI2 TFNs, that's around 90 seconds of "recording", voltage goes in a patter where it repeats the same values like a loop.
> 
> Auto..........1.2437~1.2875V Stable
> LLC5..........1.2500~1.2687V Stable
> LLC5, -0.05 1.2437~1.2687V Not Stable
> LLC4, -0.05 1.2375~1.2812V Stable, better thermals, better multicore scores (cbenchs, gpuz), better single in superpi, same score gpuz single, did not try cbs singles it takes too long


According to your recordings your offset works, as you can see that your max voltage is now ~.05 lower.
Your limiting factor here is power limits, that's why it doesn't go over the voltage that you see in heavy multicore load.
Would be nice if you had effective clock in those recordings.
Your CPU is just actually unstable at the frequency that it tries to get in multicore load, while it's on LLC5 -.05 offset.
I would set offset to -.04375, or -.0375 or whatever the two options that are after -.05 and keep LLC at level 5 and test that, it should give you higher single core boost.


----------



## thomasck

@garych yes, it works! I just wanted to also show how it behaves with the 3900X. I'm adjusting the gifs vs effective clock then I will post it, for science. 
LLC5 is unstable with any offset, even the 1st notch, however if no offset is applied it runs fine. Funny, isn't? 

I'm currently using LLC4 (the reason for not being using LLC5 is the above) and -0.05, just cause I did not have time to do it so since the post I've made. Before I used to use LCC3 with -0.04375 and was the option that yielded the best performance.


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> @garych yes, it works! I just wanted to also show how it behaves with the 3900X. I'm adjusting the gifs vs effective clock then I will post it, for science.
> LLC5 is unstable with any offset, even the 1st notch, however if no offset is applied it runs fine. Funny, isn't?
> 
> I'm currently using LLC4 (the reason for not being using LLC5 is the above) and -0.05, just cause I did not have time to do it so since the post I've made. Before I used to use LCC3 with -0.04375 and was the option that yielded the best performance.


looks like at power consumption level of 3900x the vdroop on LLC5 is really huge compared to lowly 3600
you could also try lowering the power limits in PBO and try to get the same effective clock in multicore as stock, but with an offset and lower thermals


----------



## thomasck

@garych not sure about PBO, I literally know nothing about it as everywhere says it's broken and all so I never really bothered about. Since Zen2 PBO has been off all the time. I'm gonna poke around to see what I can do about it.


----------



## Veii

PBO you guys should use without global offset but rather with strong TDC, EDC limit
That will lower effective allcore voltage and still sustain the higher boost override - which is what PBO's work should do 
Using a global offset, only takes away from the maximum boost voltage and so limits maximum boost
Only using PBO without tighten down TDC,EDC resolves in PBO overvolting allcore loads with 75-125mV higher voltage ~ pretty much limiting higher allcore-boost by resulting in higher thermal loads and higher strain to the silicon
EDIT:
Pushing a higher global offset - for example + 75mV does the absolute identical work as with just enabling PBO without any changes
Bios 6.20A uses a positive offset but a tested one by JZ. This resulted overall in better performance, while 6.20B used a different global offset override and had couple of modules removed 

Overall, PBO with finetuned TDC (98%) EDC (100%) or no PBO


----------



## BlueNinja0

garych said:


> Are you sure that it’s your cpu and not ram? have you tried running full stock with no xmp and no offsets?


I'll try that. But I can't keep it at full stock, as I need the CPU vcore offset because it's unstable otherwise. Either my CPU or my Taichi are defective. It fails Prime95.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

PJVol said:


> Assuming you have the same RAM as mine, i would say quite stable. Indeed, oc-ing 3000's, mostly waste of time. On the other hand, memory can run stable @3800 cl16 in 1:1 mode (mclk:fclk). Currently system working on BIOS 6.20 and so far there is nothing to complain about.


Can you share your memory timings (maybe screen from RTC?


Veii said:


> 1.) Bios 6.20A is stable for the 3700X. Just keep your voltages in your eye with ryzen Master because of AGESA bugs
> 2.) Yes, only reinstall the chipset driver after the bios update
> 3.) We could struggle a bit ~ a bigger bit likely even including resoldering a bigger flashchip, to get 4xxx support. As it won't fit in our 16mb bios anymore. It makes sense to wait ~3 months near release. But Board prices under 180$ for decent boards won't fall.
> Keep in mind, X570 including the chipset 4.0 and the bare PCB cost 150$. Then calculate additional Mosfets, IO and remain stuff ontop & you get the typical X570 Pricing.
> B550 is pretty much everything a downgrade under >180$. The Tuf B550 is noticable downgrade from the Taichi
> This is not saying "we won't get support, X470 Taichi will be able and so X370 can too". But it won't be easy or fast


1. So at first i have to update BIOS to last version 6.20 or 6.40 with old CPU (1700) and then reset BIOS, install new CPU (3700x) then install new chipset drivers? Is it right sequence? Or maybe chipset drivers I have to install before installation new CPU?

Many thx for help!


----------



## PJVol

Nocturnal-ru said:


> Can you share your memory timings


Sure (vddr set to 1.35v, llc-soc: 3)







Some timings may be a bit off (only Veii can tell  ), but I think not much.


----------



## Joke94

Tested new bios 6.40 and can confirm that tighter ram timings are stable than older bios.

Will test if i can push higher IF stable, when 3000 chips launched i could get 1900 IF stable, but as new bios came out(or chip degraded), i had to lower to 1800ish to get it stable. Fingers crossed i can get back up


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

PJVol said:


> Sure (vddr set to 1.35v, llc-soc: 3)
> View attachment 367208
> 
> Some timings may be a bit off (only Veii can tell  ), but I think not much.


thy for the settings. But why these programs zentimings and rtc show some settings different? At least on my system


----------



## deepor

Nocturnal-ru said:


> thy for the settings. But why these programs zentimings and rtc show some settings different? At least on my system



The problem in your screenshot is because of the BIOS version. RyzenTimingChecker only works correctly with the old BIOS versions. It is broken with newer BIOS versions. The problem is reversed with ZenTimings: it only works correctly with the newer BIOS versions but is broken with older BIOS versions.


----------



## thomasck

Veii said:


> PBO you guys should use without global offset but rather with strong TDC, EDC limit
> That will lower effective allcore voltage and still sustain the higher boost override - which is what PBO's work should do
> Using a global offset, only takes away from the maximum boost voltage and so limits maximum boost
> Only using PBO without tighten down TDC,EDC resolves in PBO overvolting allcore loads with 75-125mV higher voltage ~ pretty much limiting higher allcore-boost by resulting in higher thermal loads and higher strain to the silicon
> EDIT:
> Pushing a higher global offset - for example + 75mV does the absolute identical work as with just enabling PBO without any changes
> Bios 6.20A uses a positive offset but a tested one by JZ. This resulted overall in better performance, while 6.20B used a different global offset override and had couple of modules removed
> 
> Overall, PBO with finetuned TDC (98%) EDC (100%) or no PBO


Not sure if I got this right but then I've tried for the 3900x

PBO enabled, not advanced, llc etc all auto

PPT 142
EDC 142
TDC 93

result, lower clocks overall reaching only 4.1ghz when gaming, no boost whatsoever, insufficient vcore

then ppt 0, same edc and tdc, it got better, but still weaker than pbo off + llc4 offset -0.043, boost here n there but cb20 score was around 7100 and the usual is around 7230+-

then I change from pbo enabled to advanced and kept ppt 0 edc 142 tcd 93, set scalar to 1x and I was back with the around 7200+ in cb20 but a bit weaker singlecore overall, so I assume it needs a little more voltage.. 

The reason I'm trying to sort this out is cause when gaming, I'm mostly around 4100-4200 sometimes 4225mhz, and what I see around is people with gaming with around 4200 to 4400mhz.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Am i right, all these PBO tuning/overclocking features finally is available for users of x370 mobos (our taichi x370)? 
I apologize for the noob question, but since the release of ryzen 3000, I have dropped out of the topic a little ;-) Initially, AMD threatened that owners of old motherboards would not be able to access these features.


----------



## garych

Nocturnal-ru said:


> Am i right, all these PBO tuning/overclocking features finally is available for users of x370 mobos (our taichi x370)?
> I apologize for the noob question, but since the release of ryzen 3000, I have dropped out of the topic a little ;-) Initially, AMD threatened that owners of old motherboards would not be able to access these features.


I'm not sure, but I think that I could set PBO limits since long time ago on this board, it's just that my 3600 won't go over those limits by more than 2-5W anyway, unless I crank up the SoC voltage, which will increase power consumption of SoC and therefore of the whole package.


----------



## iNeri

Nocturnal-ru said:


> Am i right, all these PBO tuning/overclocking features finally is available for users of x370 mobos (our taichi x370)?
> 
> I apologize for the noob question, but since the release of ryzen 3000, I have dropped out of the topic a little ;-) Initially, AMD threatened that owners of old motherboards would not be able to access these features.


Those features are present since day 1 of ryzen 3000 on our x370 taichi  

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## garych

Tried to overclock my crappy 4 sticks of Hynix MFR 2400MT/s once again, but on the latest 6.40 UEFI.
3133MT/s with primary timings, ProcODT, etc. from DRAM Calculator, secondary and tertiary timings on Auto.
HCI MemTest no errors after 700%.
I wonder if I should test with anything else. TM5 gives me AWE notification whenever I try to run it with admin privileges.


----------



## Ab Saaf

@Veii - Thanks for letting me know about this

EVC2 is awesome!!! Clipped onto bios chip, plugged into USB, erased and flashed! x370 taichi lives for more abuse :specool:

Looking forward to find out what else this thing can do!


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> Tried to overclock my crappy 4 sticks of Hynix MFR 2400MT/s once again, but on the latest 6.40 UEFI.
> 3133MT/s with primary timings, ProcODT, etc. from DRAM Calculator, secondary and tertiary timings on Auto.
> HCI MemTest no errors after 700%.
> I wonder if I should test with anything else. TM5 gives me AWE notification whenever I try to run it with admin privileges.


Check my sig 
I think you can get 3400 to run 
Play a bit more with fire, start with 1.62vDIMM and CL14.
MFR loves voltage and is 25nm
EDIT:
are these 4x 8Gb or do Dual Rank MFR exist ?
Dual rank would be fine with 1.56vDIMM, but Single rank can easily run 1.62 24/7 


Ab Saaf said:


> @Veii - Thanks for letting me know about this
> EVC2 is awesome!!! Clipped onto bios chip, plugged into USB, erased and flashed! x370 taichi lives for more abuse :specool:
> Looking forward to find out what else this thing can do!


I'm sorry that i made you that much hassle
Yes there is a lot needing to test, if you want 
A lot of stuff on my side was on hold, but it still needs testers

Also AGESA 1.0.8.0 will be very very interesting :wubsmiley
Here is the quote of my post, in case people don't like twitter:


> AGESA 1.0.8.0 (Patch A)
> Found changes so far
> - DQS Drive/Data Drive/procODT up till 480 Ω
> - Mem P-States
> - Core Leveling Mode (one compute unit, 2, 4, 6, automatic)
> - Bios Split (Picasso,Pinnacle,Raven) & (Matisse,Renoir,Vermeer)
> - Individual C-State Tracking per core
> - Maximum BLCK <118Mhz


We have new microcodes to test, new SMU to play with 
Many new fancy things 
Memory minimum timings,i wanted to fix since quite some time. 
Wanted to convert Taichi to C6H 
Verification Whitelist still needs a break-test
Yes a lot is on hold~


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

2all
As I can see in 6.40 BIOS devs confused the sensors with each other 
_CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)_
and 
_SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN)_ am i right?



PJVol said:


> Sure (vddr set to 1.35v, llc-soc: 3)
> View attachment 367208
> 
> Some timings may be a bit off (only Veii can tell  ), but I think not much.


So should I change CLDO VDDP and CLDO VDDG? And what voltages besides vddr should i manually change?
_________________________________________________________________________________________
Since there is not too much time now to play with overclocking, while I want to take and use the computer, I took the settings of the comrade PJVol (thanks to him!) And started the memory a couple of steps less than PJVol - 3600, but in any case it is much faster than I had on the ryzen 1700 ( only 3333 without overvolt was). I tested the memory, at first glance everything is stable. But here I am a little annoyed by the behavior of the processor itself. I have a self-assembled custom from the EK.
EK-CoolStream SE 360
EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM
EK-Velocity AMD
Noctua NF-F12 PWM - х3
But the fans were not taken by EK, but by Noctua, perhaps this is the problem. Probably, they do not blow through the radiator well. On the other hand, I tested 1700 at a frequency of 3900 and the hwinfo consumption showed more than 200W, but today I tested the stock 3700x under the same conditions - and the consumption was according to the hwinfo - max 88W. And the temperature of 1700 was no more than 63 degrees, 3700x warmed up in 40 minutes (prime95 blend, conditions are similar) to 75.5 degrees at its peak. And in normal use, the temperature of the stone jumps a lot with sharp spikes. Maybe it makes sense to put a small negative offset? Or will it greatly reduce the boost frequency?
The maximum voltage is shown by monitoring 1.469v.


----------



## PJVol

Nocturnal-ru said:


> what voltages besides vddr should i manually change?


First of all, i would recommend to revert back to 6.20 bios, then read *Veii's* lengthy post about voltages a couple pages back. 
I personally have set vsoc, cldo_vddg (both), vddp, vddr at fixed values, and cpu vcore with -68mv offset (while recently there has been some dispute regarding the effectiveness of negative offset, especially when pbo is enabled, I find it positive overall) - the exact value (if at all) should be determined individually.
PS: Or better wait for a new lusmus' tool (Clock Tuner for Ryzen) for Zen2, which he said will be publicly available on september.


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> Check my sig
> I think you can get 3400 to run
> Play a bit more with fire, start with 1.62vDIMM and CL14.
> MFR loves voltage and is 25nm
> EDIT:
> are these 4x 8Gb or do Dual Rank MFR exist ?
> Dual rank would be fine with 1.56vDIMM, but Single rank can easily run 1.62 24/7


Damn!
Yeah, those are single ranks. 1.62 V for 24/7 definitely sounds scary.
I always thought that "recommended" for those are not more than 1.45 V.
Now I need to figure out how to work on them, since calculator won't help me if I'm gonna aim for 3400 CL14.
I'm also hoping to get good results without requiring an active cooling, although I put a wraith stealth fan next to GPU near RAM slots, so it should blow on RAM a bit.


----------



## garych

Nocturnal-ru said:


> 2all
> As I can see in 6.40 BIOS devs confused the sensors with each other
> _CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)_
> and
> _SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN)_ am i right?
> 
> 
> So should I change CLDO VDDP and CLDO VDDG? And what voltages besides vddr should i manually change?
> _________________________________________________________________________________________
> Since there is not too much time now to play with overclocking, while I want to take and use the computer, I took the settings of the comrade PJVol (thanks to him!) And started the memory a couple of steps less than PJVol - 3600, but in any case it is much faster than I had on the ryzen 1700 ( only 3333 without overvolt was). I tested the memory, at first glance everything is stable. But here I am a little annoyed by the behavior of the processor itself. I have a self-assembled custom from the EK.
> EK-CoolStream SE 360
> EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM
> EK-Velocity AMD
> Noctua NF-F12 PWM - х3
> But the fans were not taken by EK, but by Noctua, perhaps this is the problem. Probably, they do not blow through the radiator well. On the other hand, I tested 1700 at a frequency of 3900 and the hwinfo consumption showed more than 200W, but today I tested the stock 3700x under the same conditions - and the consumption was according to the hwinfo - max 88W. And the temperature of 1700 was no more than 63 degrees, 3700x warmed up in 40 minutes (prime95 blend, conditions are similar) to 75.5 degrees at its peak. And in normal use, the temperature of the stone jumps a lot with sharp spikes. Maybe it makes sense to put a small negative offset? Or will it greatly reduce the boost frequency?
> The maximum voltage is shown by monitoring 1.469v.


How old is your HWiNFO64 installation? I see a lot of lines missing, unless you removed them deliberately, maybe you should try updating.
I doubt that your 1700 consumed 200W even at 3900, the mobo was likely misreporting that. I had similar problem with 1700, where it wasn't hot enough for the power it showed as being consumed, especially with my "hyper 212"-esque cooler.


----------



## garych

@Veii is it only the ComboPIv2 1.0.8.0 that adds Vermeer support, or any ComboPI 1.0.8.0?


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> @Veii is it only the ComboPIv2 1.0.8.0 that adds Vermeer support, or any ComboPI 1.0.8.0?


Actually, i am not sure :thinking:
I haven't seen it as single Combo bios
Part 1 of the 32mb bios is focused on Picasso,Pinnacle,Raven Ridge with a link at the end to "IF Matisse,Renoir,Vermeer THEN use part 2 of the bios" ~ which is another 16mb package

It's unclear so far if it will work without it's first part, 
But to what i can see, there is no link for Matisse, Renoir, Vermeer in the first half of the Bios ~ only an "anchor that forwards you to bios part 2"
ComboPi 1.0.0.2v2 fully wiped support for Picasso, Pinnacle, Raven ~ on smaller boards starting with B550 
This doesn't look to be the same
I don't think it's "V2" because inside the setup.IFR/SCT, well the bios module section 
~ there where headers for operation IF chipset doesn't detect X series, to hide PCIe 4.0 option in the bios

ComboPiV1 doesn't need this, as the lockdown happens on the PSP Firmware side of things
I don't know really, no information was given only that Patch A of 1080 was done 5 days after 1080 release
But i would need to check how much 1080 raw misses
No mentions anywhere about "comboPi" , just straight flat AGESA 1.0.8.0 (Patch A)


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> Damn!
> Yeah, those are single ranks. 1.62 V for 24/7 definitely sounds scary.
> I always thought that "recommended" for those are not more than 1.45 V.
> Now I need to figure out how to work on them, since calculator won't help me if I'm gonna aim for 3400 CL14.
> I'm also hoping to get good results without requiring an active cooling, although I put a wraith stealth fan next to GPU near RAM slots, so it should blow on RAM a bit.


A bit haha 
But it's fine ~ i kept benching them for a long time at 1.62, but dropped later down to 1.56
What immensely helped, is to use CAD_BUS Cuttoff timing and use the DRAM Calculator's suggested values (re'adjust per frequency step)

Also don't be me, and keep an eye on GDM enabled with odd timings 
Since back then and today, we learned a lot 
Micron-A timings are similar to HynixMFR, or about equal to Rev.E when it comes to tRCD scaling
They just love voltage and 25nm shouldn't make you any kind of issues with 1.56v
They don't have dropout issues like B-dies @ this voltage


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> A bit haha
> But it's fine ~ i kept benching them for a long time at 1.62, but dropped later down to 1.56
> What immensely helped, is to use CAD_BUS Cuttoff timing and use the DRAM Calculator's suggested values (re'adjust per frequency step)
> 
> Also don't be me, and keep an eye on GDM enabled with odd timings
> Since back then and today, we learned a lot
> Micron-A timings are similar to HynixMFR, or about equal to Rev.E when it comes to tRCD scaling
> They just love voltage and 25nm shouldn't make you any kind of issues with 1.56v
> They don't have dropout issues like B-dies @ this voltage


Wonder if I could do the CL14 at 3200 with around 1.45 V, to not go all in and be safe 
I did a separate Windows 10 install on a spare HDD for testing purposes, might try to punch in some of your timings and see how it goes.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> Wonder if I could do the CL14 at 3200 with around 1.45 V, to not go all in and be safe
> I did a separate Windows 10 install on a spare HDD for testing purposes, might try to punch in some of your timings and see how it goes.


Pretty sure you won't degrade them 
18/19ns's limit was around 1.48v without having negative effects
20nm is about 1.5 as 24/7 safe but up to thermals and freq, you can scale up far higher ~ in reality up to 1.92v is safe while they start to have dropout issues after 1.56v
25nm, is far bigger ~ using 1.62v is purely safe. They start to show positive scaling beyond 1.55v around 1.56v

I know these are the worst of the worst kits, but they love voltage
No degradation happened to mine.

Got a message recently on an X570 Aorus Pro, that my old 1700X is indeed still alive 
Unsure HOW much of it really is alive, but it works and sitts at 22c idle 
I'll need to redo all my old results including the HynixMFR one
Seen people hit 3467MT/s with these on 2nd gen ryzen 
Someday soonTM  
Currently in move-out stress and setup-rebuild 
My taichi & my old toma tho are dead, soo we'll see~
I want a B550 Phantom Gaming ITX/AX


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> Pretty sure you won't degrade them
> 18/19ns's limit was around 1.48v without having negative effects
> 20nm is about 1.5 as 24/7 safe but up to thermals and freq, you can scale up far higher ~ in reality up to 1.92v is safe while they start to have dropout issues after 1.56v
> 25nm, is far bigger ~ using 1.62v is purely safe. They start to show positive scaling beyond 1.55v around 1.56v
> 
> I know these are the worst of the worst kits, but they love voltage
> No degradation happened to mine.


Considering that MFR can take such voltage with no issues, I'm also curious how much it's going to stress the CPU/IMC if at all.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> Considering that MFR can take such voltage with no issues, I'm also curious how much it's going to stress the CPU/IMC if at all.


Hmm, cLDO_VDDP didn't need an increase even with such high voltage
procODT on these units where high to begin with but it's not much more than typical micron kits require
They only are hard capped freq vise, near 3200-3333 is the stop.
Maybe there are better bins out there , but 2666C16-18-18 ones peak at around 3400CL14-19ish
Yep between tRCD 18-21 is common for them beyond 3000MT/s, really up to binning 

Don't think higher procODT might help
Soo for 3rd gen around 42-48 as max. They should still work with 39-40ohm procODT
2nd gen should be fine with 53-60ohm


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> Hmm, cLDO_VDDP didn't need an increase even with such high voltage
> procODT on these units where high to begin with but it's not much more than typical micron kits require
> They only are hard capped freq vise, near 3200-3333 is the stop.
> Maybe there are better bins out there , but 2666C16-18-18 ones peak at around 3400CL14-19ish
> Yep between tRCD 18-21 is common for them beyond 3000MT/s, really up to binning
> 
> Don't think higher procODT might help
> Soo for 3rd gen around 42-48 as max. They should still work with 39-40ohm procODT
> 2nd gen should be fine with 53-60ohm


Hmm, according to DRAM calc 48 is the minimum for 4 DIMMs, while 43.6 for 2 DIMMs. Though, DRAM calc often suggests things that don't work for low tier memory.
I'll go with 48 then and see how it works.


----------



## garych

@Veii currently testing these timings on 3333MT/s with 1.45 V, 75.1ns latency in AIDA, let's hope it won't fail.
When I tried 3200 with CL14, it failed on test 10.
Do I need to set Trfc2 and Trfc4 manually according to Trfc, or those don't matter on Zen 2?
What voltages would you recommend to adjust (preferably set lower of course), those on screenshot and maybe somewhere else?


----------



## garych

@Veii so far no issues after 4 cycles of TM5 on 3333 1.45 V, I wish those sticks had temperature sensors though 
what do you think of this kind of fan setup in attempt to move the hot GPU air away from ram sticks https://imgur.com/a/KUnn7De ?


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> @Veii so far no issues after 4 cycles of TM5 on 3333 1.45 V, I wish those sticks had temperature sensors though
> what do you think of this kind of fan setup in attempt to move the hot GPU air away from ram sticks https://imgur.com/a/KUnn7De ?


This set already looks solid, except for SD DD's
Try to use 1-4-4-1-6-6 for them

Because tCKE is used and so also GDM, tRFC2/4 are important 
If GDM is disabled, they are only important for both "Ban's" tMRD and tMOD
Alone that they get changed, means they are used
Soo keep them always correct
I mean we have easy to use tools so far 

Between tCKE 1 and 6 you have to try
its powerdown "stages" 
tCKE 1 is better so they'll never hibernate, but a lower value reduces the stress
Didn't know back then about ClkDrvStrengh
Soo I'm not sure if anything other than 24-24-24-24 would work well for them
But drop you cLDO_VDDP voltage a bit
900 or even 850 

Also get SCL down to 4
My MFR where on A1 PCB
You might want check and also change BGS to normal mode instead of Alt for 4 dimms
Should help relieve even more stress

RTTs are fine how they are now
Next step is checking the PCB of them, and tuning SCL
Then dropping tRCD_WR to 16 and tRP to 18
tRFC step by step, use my mini calculator for that 

Airflow vise, can you actually move the GPU to one X16 slot down without pushing it to x8 mode ?
The fan is quite thick
The heatspreaders do actually quite well in these sticks, but check their PCB
What would work is just pulling air from over the sticks above the CPU fan
Creating more soaking pressure 
Else pushing from down the air upwards, but the GPU needs to move

If you put the fan over the dimms, you have to rotate airflow of the cooler and back exhaust 
Else the mini amd blowymatron, will steal the airflow from the CPU cooler 
Yep either above pull or under the dimms push would work without negative effects 
Might even be able to push intake from the top to the dimms, but then your whole case fans need to be slower
And the CPU fan stronger, to redirect that positive pressure to it


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> This set already looks solid, except for SD DD's
> Try to use 1-4-4-1-6-6 for them
> 
> Because tCKE is used and so also GDM, tRFC2/4 are important
> If GDM is disabled, they are only important for both "Ban's" tMRD and tMOD
> Alone that they get changed, means they are used
> Soo keep them always correct
> I mean we have easy to use tools so far
> 
> Between tCKE 1 and 6 you have to try
> its powerdown "stages"
> tCKE 1 is better so they'll never hibernate, but a lower value reduces the stress
> Didn't know back then about ClkDrvStrengh
> Soo I'm not sure if anything other than 24-24-24-24 would work well for them
> But drop you cLDO_VDDP voltage a bit
> 900 or even 850
> 
> Also get SCL down to 4
> My MFR where on A1 PCB
> You might want check and also change BGS to normal mode instead of Alt for 4 dimms
> Should help relieve even more stress
> 
> RTTs are fine how they are now
> Next step is checking the PCB of them, and tuning SCL
> Then dropping tRCD_WR to 16 and tRP to 18
> tRFC step by step, use my mini calculator for that
> 
> Airflow vise, can you actually move the GPU to one X16 slot down without pushing it to x8 mode ?
> The fan is quite thick
> The heatspreaders do actually quite well in these sticks, but check their PCB
> What would work is just pulling air from over the sticks above the CPU fan
> Creating more soaking pressure
> Else pushing from down the air upwards, but the GPU needs to move
> 
> If you put the fan over the dimms, you have to rotate airflow of the cooler and back exhaust
> Else the mini amd blowymatron, will steal the airflow from the CPU cooler
> Yep either above pull or under the dimms push would work without negative effects
> Might even be able to push intake from the top to the dimms, but then your whole case fans need to be slower
> And the CPU fan stronger, to redirect that positive pressure to it


If tcke is used by powerdown, then it means I need to enable Powerdown mode?
I set all those timings you recommended, will check the PCB revision a bit later.
I cannot switch BGS because 6.40 BIOS all advanced memory optioned removed


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> If tcke is used by powerdown, then it means I need to enable Powerdown mode?
> I set all those timings you recommended, will check the PCB revision a bit later.


tCKE will work with GDM not only powerdown
tCKE will also be factored in when GDM is disabled

It should be factored in, unless it gets ignored somewhy
Its functionality controls powerdown , but they still are factored in between operations 
Test it 
Either the board ignores it, or 9 should make you issues
tCKE could be 31 too, but I'm sure the controller doesn't allow it
Yes, either its ignored or it has to follow 
But GDM enabled will use tCKE


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> tCKE will work with GDM not only powerdown
> tCKE will also be factored in when GDM is disabled
> 
> It should be factored in, unless it gets ignored somewhy
> Its functionality controls powerdown , but they still are factored in between operations
> Test it
> Either the board ignores it, or 9 should make you issues
> tCKE could be 31 too, but I'm sure the controller doesn't allow it
> Yes, either its ignored or it has to follow
> But GDM enabled will use tCKE


HCI Memtest seems to fail much faster than TM5 when I test those sticks.
Within 10% on one of the 12 instances.

After a bunch of failed tries I just set all secondary timings to Auto and so far it's running.


----------



## garych

@Veii idk what to make of this code in the corner of the PCB (B84URCA2 HF 2.10), but judging by the capacitor on the left of the slot cut, it's an A2 PCB.
Edit: found that bringing SCL down to 4 from 5 makes HCI Memtest fail pretty fast.
I'm also in doubts about my memory actually being MFR, not sure how accurate Thaiphoon Burner is. I found that v5.30 version of sticks is presumed to be AFR, and it was detected as AFR in earlier versions of Thaiphoon Burner when I first tried to OC this RAM 2 years ago.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

garych said:


> How old is your HWiNFO64 installation? I see a lot of lines missing, unless you removed them deliberately, maybe you should try updating.
> I doubt that your 1700 consumed 200W even at 3900, the mobo was likely misreporting that. I had similar problem with 1700, where it wasn't hot enough for the power it showed as being consumed, especially with my "hyper 212"-esque cooler.


Yeah, you are right, my version of HWinfo was a bit outdated  Now i have updated it to last. 
But I still have a question about temperature spikes and what is more important about voltage. Regarding the temperature: is it normal that the custom liquid cooling does not really cope with cooling, even in idle (browser) the temperature jumps from 30 to 50+ degrees? And most importantly, I set a negative offset to 50 mV to CPU core vid and still monitor voltage jumps from 900 mV to 1419 mV, is it safe for the processor? Except for the offset, everything related to the processor power is left by default.


----------



## garych

Nocturnal-ru said:


> Yeah, you are right, my version of HWinfo was a bit outdated  Now i have updated it to last.
> But I still have a question about temperature spikes and what is more important about voltage. Regarding the temperature: is it normal that the custom liquid cooling does not really cope with cooling, even in idle (browser) the temperature jumps from 30 to 50+ degrees? And most importantly, I set a negative offset to 50 mV to CPU core vid and still monitor voltage jumps from 900 mV to 1419 mV, is it safe for the processor? Except for the offset, everything related to the processor power is left by default.


It is safe, that's how Zen 2 works, and your negative offset is working, just look at the difference between Core Voltage vs max VID. Your custom liquid cooling is there to deal with high heat output of the processor when load is medium/high, not with short burst of single core power which, again, is normal for Zen 2. You just can't make it transfer heat through silicon and IHS much faster, unless you also lower your ambient temperature.


----------



## garych

@Veii so, this is where I'm currently at with 1.46 V, 400% HCI stable.
It still won't POST on the first try from time to time, not sure if that's an issue, or just the nature of this board/my crappy RAM.
Update: after turning the PC off for a bit, it refused to POST no matter what with those settings, I turned procODT up to 43.6 and it immediately POSTed.


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> @Veii so, this is where I'm currently at with 1.46 V, 400% HCI stable.
> It still won't POST on the first try from time to time, not sure if that's an issue, or just the nature of this board/my crappy RAM.
> Update: after turning the PC off for a bit, it refused to POST no matter what with those settings, I turned procODT up to 43.6 and it immediately POSTed.


Then change ClkDrvStrengh to 30 and 2nd cad bus value to 20 
maybe even ClkDrv to 40 and it should be fixed 
else 20-24-40-30 works too for CAD_BUS, but is more taxing

tFAW is strange for you,
4* tRRD_S or 8*
not less not more
tWTR_L goes in steps of 2
3-10, 4-12, 5-14, 6-16
EDIT:
One more thing, aside from "fix your cLDO_VDDP voltage"
585 tRFC , should have tWR 22 and tRTP 16
one of both has to be a clean divider, usually tRTP - but 16 is aside from 11 (needs GDM off) the only value that works out
tWR is a clean divider as 22


----------



## garych

Veii said:


> Then change ClkDrvStrengh to 30 and 2nd cad bus value to 20
> maybe even ClkDrv to 40 and it should be fixed
> else 20-24-40-30 works too for CAD_BUS, but is more taxing
> 
> tFAW is strange for you,
> 4* tRRD_S or 8*
> not less not more
> tWTR_L goes in steps of 2
> 3-10, 4-12, 5-14, 6-16
> EDIT:
> One more thing, aside from "fix your cLDO_VDDP voltage"
> 585 tRFC , should have tWR 22 and tRTP 16
> one of both has to be a clean divider, usually tRTP - but 16 is aside from 11 (needs GDM off) the only value that works out
> tWR is a clean divider as 22


I'm typing those in right now, though the motherboard range for tRTP is only between 4 and 14, so I can't type in 16


----------



## Veii

garych said:


> I'm typing those in right now, though the motherboard range for tRTP is only between 4 and 14, so I can't type in 16


I think you can get it GDM off 2T
Back then I didn't try, but GDM exists only on AMD
And these kits where made for Intel systems
Get GDM off and try tRTP 11


----------



## Halpme

I have no faith in my capabilities to upgrade to the x470 bios. However I'm currently running 6.20 and still blue screening smh.


----------



## garych

@Veii I give up on anything over 3200 with those boot issues 
3200 boots fine with no whining, I'll just try to get timings as low as possible for 1.45 V and be done with it.
Edit: 3200 just refused to POST the same way as others, I'm guessing I should dial ProcODT back to 60 Ohms and try with 3333 again.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

I know it's not the proper thread, but there aren't many still alive and kicking for our mobo.

Anyway, I've mentioned that I had some serious problems trying to disable/enable the WiFi module via either device manager or the BIOS itself, problems that eventually led to a corrupted Win installation and a full format. (https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-774.html#post28545162)

I forgot to turn the module on (BIOS) prior to installing Win (10, Pro, x64, latest) and last week that I did, I encountered exactly the same problems (but I was lucky enough to reboot the system, disable the module again and get in Windows without any further trouble).

I'm not sure if it's a BIOS version (6.20A) problem or a Windows driver, a combination of both or something completely different.

I'd like to use Asrock's own driver, but I'm worried that I won't be able to get inside windows and that I might have to reformat the system, if something like last time happens again.

So, anyone else using BIOS version 6.20A+Win10 (v.2004) with the onboard WiFi module?


----------



## garych

@Dekaohtoura, I'm using my module, mostly Bluetooth part of it though, but still it functions properly, no issues.
Also never bothered installing the drivers, just the ones that Windows installs for me.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

garych said:


> @Dekaohtoura, I'm using my module, mostly Bluetooth part of it though, but still it functions properly, no issues.
> Also never bothered installing the drivers, just the ones that Windows installs for me.


BT works fine (has different on/off "switch" in BIOS) here as well.

The WiFi part used to work flawlessly too, but at some point something messed it up. My previous problems were also on the same OS/BIOS combo, so I cannot pinpoint the culprit.


----------



## garych

Dekaohtoura said:


> BT works fine (has different on/off "switch" in BIOS) here as well.
> 
> The WiFi part used to work flawlessly too, but at some point something messed it up. My previous problems were also on the same OS/BIOS combo, so I cannot pinpoint the culprit.


I've had issues with Intel's NIC on this board, but after a few BIOS reflashes and Windows reinstall sometime ago the problem is just gone, no more issues, although it's not my primary NIC anymore, but I use it occasionally when I need two ports at the same time.


----------



## thomasck

Does anyone know if it's okay to downgrade from 6.40 to 6.20A?

I'm not having issues like freezes/crashes/etc but yesterday I left RAM Test / Karhu running and got an error around 1h31m (settings in the spoilers), that's with 6.40. 
Kept using the PC and before went to bed I've increased only the SoC from 1.07 to 1.08 and when I woke up another error, around 7h30m. So I kept the 1.08V SoC and increased VDDG/IOD and VDDP to 0.960 and 0.910 and around 1h07m I got one error. 

The settings I'm using right now are the same of 6.20A, except that in the 6.20A the CPU was full auto and on 6.40 I'm using LLC3 -0.04375V. SoC/Uncore OC Mode and PBO are off.

Timings


Spoiler














Bios/Voltages


Spoiler























Any ideas in what to do besides pumping more voltage in the ram?
These timings were rock solid in 6.20A, I've just updated to 6.40 due to newer agesa. 

Another option is going back to 6.20A (if possible) and hope this is not certain kind of degradation.

EDIT

Flashed 6.20A w/o any problems, so far. Gonna leave RAM Test overnight. 

EDIT 2

Errors in RAM Test with 6.20A when using same config I've been rocking on without issues. I'm back to 6.40 then and I started to believe that's not a BIOS thing.

Now after flashing 6.40 again I'm trying to see what's wrong, I've upped the ram to 1.475, before was 1.47. And before (when 1stly used 6.20A when released) was 1.465V. So I think I'm seeing some b-die degradation here? Even with 1.475V and 1.080V for the SoC, I'm getting errors really early, not even making through 15 minutes of RAM Test.

Even TM5 with 1usmus profile is throwing errors, a lot.

Any ideas? Sounds like some degradation, I just don't know where and I hope there's nothing related to the cpu, cause besides setting a negative offset and settings fclk to 1866 nothing else has been tried in it, not even "OCing".


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Comrades, I need your advice or help ;-) Encountered a black screen. Moreover, for any tests: prime95, linx, memtest5 with 1usmus profile, transcoding of seasons of serials by handbrake, games - no problem, all is rock solid stable. But at the idle, several times caught this damn black screen, i.e. the screen goes blank, but the fans keep turning. Chipset drivers, video cards, Windows - everything is updated.


Spoiler


----------



## hesee

Nocturnal-ru said:


> Comrades, I need your advice or help ;-) Encountered a black screen. Moreover, for any tests: prime95, linx, memtest5 with 1usmus profile, transcoding of seasons of serials by handbrake, games - no problem, all is rock solid stable. But at the idle, several times caught this damn black screen, i.e. the screen goes blank, but the fans keep turning. Chipset drivers, video cards, Windows - everything is updated.


Have you tried current mode setting in bios? I don't remember it by heart, but i think it has low and standard setting, putting it on standard might help. If you have some negative offset on vcore, turn it off.

Btw. I did continue my trials with soc uncore. Fabric requries 910mv to be stable and with distort free audio. Using LLC2 with SOC 900mv uncore was enough, 890mv did start to cause issues. I think that i could try it with smaller LLC to see if LLC is just overvolting so much that rule of thumb: over 40/50mm soc uncore vs soc/vddg voltages applies.

Another thing was that turning PBO to enabled did drop my voltages on load. Using auto or custom setting with scalar 1x made cinebench R20 to use about 1.290mv of voltage, using enabled dropped cinebench voltage to 1.25v, even when it practically sets limits to unlimited.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

hesee said:


> Have you tried current mode setting in bios?


what is it?


----------



## hesee

Nocturnal-ru said:


> what is it?


I can't recall settings actualy name, but it was there in 6.40 bios (and older versions as well). It has just three settings, low, standadrd and auto. What it does is pretty simple. With hashwell PSU:s got better and that allowed lower idle voltage. So that setting defines if cpu will ask for new lower idle voltage or idle voltage that compatible with older power supllies. Setting that to standard would keep higher voltage at idle. 
When using negative offset with cpu, running with standard settings is better choice as it gives way more headroom for negative offsets.

Crashes in the idle instead of load would just indicate that system might get too low voltage to run. So i would look that power supply setting first, then possible offset voltages for vcore/soc and after that SOC uncore voltage. 

Why SOC uncore voltage? It's used to feed soc and vddg voltages and it should be higher than soc/vddg voltages (well for some reason same settings work on my system, but that's a theory). If SOC LLC is set high, during load it might offshoot to higher than defined value and be able to feed soc/vddg and when load ends soc uncore drops and becomes too low to feed soc/vddg.


----------



## Joke94

Nocturnal-ru said:


> Comrades, I need your advice or help ;-) Encountered a black screen. Moreover, for any tests: prime95, linx, memtest5 with 1usmus profile, transcoding of seasons of serials by handbrake, games - no problem, all is rock solid stable. But at the idle, several times caught this damn black screen, i.e. the screen goes blank, but the fans keep turning. Chipset drivers, video cards, Windows - everything is updated.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I have unstability issues when idle and doing low level things like discord, but they all go away when i disable global c-state control in the bios.
hope this helps.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

hesee said:


> I can't recall settings actualy name


Possibly its _power supply idle control_. Yes in my config selected _low current idle_, but its done by  this manual. So maybe you are right, i will try and report about results, thx.
Has anybody maybe another opinion/advices? 😁


----------



## garych

hesee said:


> Btw. I did continue my trials with soc uncore. Fabric requries 910mv to be stable and with distort free audio. Using LLC2 with SOC 900mv uncore was enough, 890mv did start to cause issues. I think that i could try it with smaller LLC to see if LLC is just overvolting so much that rule of thumb: over 40/50mm soc uncore vs soc/vddg voltages applies.


LLC on this board doesn't cause any overvoltage, probably only during transient, which you can't detect with software monitoring.
Level 1 just pins the value to what you set it to, except for transient duration of course. But it's always better to just set the voltage a bit higher and use less aggressive LLC.


----------



## pschorr1123

Nocturnal-ru said:


> what is it?


I believe it's called Power Supply Idle Control. You can set from auto, typical, or low. Try typical as this will keep your vcore from dropping below .800 and eliminate the freezing black screens at idle. However, this was more of an issue on Zen 1 so YMMV. Try this and report back.


----------



## Halpme

I have no faith in my capabilities to upgrade to the x470 bios. However I'm currently running 6.20 and still blue screening smh.


----------



## garych

@Veii 60 Ohm 3333 still acted funny on boot, so I dialed back to tested 3133, tightened the timings a bit with increased voltage and GDM off.
Latency is not great, 78.3, but better than 81+ that I got with my previous settings.
Would enabling BGS do anything useful to latency/speed with 4 sticks? I'm interested because I don't know if I should flash back to 6.20/22/A/B where that option is available.
Dialed voltage down from 1.44 to 1.4, looks like it's stable even then.


----------



## thomasck

thomasck said:


> Does anyone know if it's okay to downgrade from 6.40 to 6.20A?
> 
> I'm not having issues like freezes/crashes/etc but yesterday I left RAM Test / Karhu running and got an error around 1h31m (settings in the spoilers), that's with 6.40.
> Kept using the PC and before went to bed I've increased only the SoC from 1.07 to 1.08 and when I woke up another error, around 7h30m. So I kept the 1.08V SoC and increased VDDG/IOD and VDDP to 0.960 and 0.910 and around 1h07m I got one error.
> 
> The settings I'm using right now are the same of 6.20A, except that in the 6.20A the CPU was full auto and on 6.40 I'm using LLC3 -0.04375V. SoC/Uncore OC Mode and PBO are off.
> 
> Timings
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios/Voltages
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas in what to do besides pumping more voltage in the ram?
> These timings were rock solid in 6.20A, I've just updated to 6.40 due to newer agesa.
> 
> Another option is going back to 6.20A (if possible) and hope this is not certain kind of degradation.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Flashed 6.20A w/o any problems, so far. Gonna leave RAM Test overnight.
> 
> EDIT 2
> 
> Errors in RAM Test with 6.20A when using same config I've been rocking on without issues. I'm back to 6.40 then and I started to believe that's not a BIOS thing.
> 
> Now after flashing 6.40 again I'm trying to see what's wrong, I've upped the ram to 1.475, before was 1.47. And before (when 1stly used 6.20A when released) was 1.465V. So I think I'm seeing some b-die degradation here? Even with 1.475V and 1.080V for the SoC, I'm getting errors really early, not even making through 15 minutes of RAM Test.
> 
> Even TM5 with 1usmus profile is throwing errors, a lot.
> 
> Any ideas? Sounds like some degradation, I just don't know where and I hope there's nothing related to the cpu, cause besides setting a negative offset and settings fclk to 1866 nothing else has been tried in it, not even "OCing".


Just giving a feed back if that happens to anyone, in another thread @Veii suggested increasing ClkDrvStr so I moved from 40 to 60 and fixed the errors, plus the bonus of being able to decrease ram voltage from 1.47 to 1.45 remaining stable.


----------



## LucaZar

Hi guys,
I need your help. With 6.20 Bios I was (am) able to run my 4 sticks of Crucial Ballistix 3600 Mhz (32GB) at full speed loading xmp preset. Upgrading to 6.4 there's no way to get the system started, unless lowering frequencies. I used DRAM Calculator without success, neither @3800 nor @3600. Had to go back to 6.2.

Any suggestion?


----------



## zhadoom

LucaZar said:


> Hi guys,
> I need your help. With 6.20 Bios I was (am) able to run my 4 sticks of Crucial Ballistix 3600 Mhz (32GB) at full speed loading xmp preset. Upgrading to 6.4 there's no way to get the system started, unless lowering frequencies. I used DRAM Calculator without success, neither @3800 nor @3600. Had to go back to 6.2.
> 
> Any suggestion?



Try this.

Vsoc 1.025
Soc/Uncore 1.02

Vddp 0.9
Vddg ccd 0.95
Vddg io 0.95


Set 1800Mhz for Fclk.


----------



## BlueNinja0

Ok, I was hopeful that the 6.40 BIOS was going to fix my 3700X stock instability but it doesn't. Even with everything at stock, I can consistently trigger fatal errors on Prime95 in less than 60 seconds in at least one thread.

Anyone on this thread with the X370 Taichi and a 3700X at stock BIOS settings can test the latest version of Prime95 (version 29.8b6) with the settings attached in the picture? Leave it running for 30 minutes or so.
I would be happy if anyone can confirm to me if yours is stable at those settings. If so, I will need to find out if it's a defective CPU or defective motherboard.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

pschorr1123 said:


> I believe it's called Power Supply Idle Control. You can set from auto, typical, or low. Try typical as this will keep your vcore from dropping below .800 and eliminate the freezing black screens at idle. However, this was more of an issue on Zen 1 so YMMV. Try this and report back.


Possibly it helped. Since my instability was observed during idle and is floating - therefore it's difficult to reproduce just now. But i has left the pc several times for a few hours and no black screen.
But another side - temperatures in idle were raised from ~33° to ~38°.


----------



## jearly410

BlueNinja0 said:


> Ok, I was hopeful that the 6.40 BIOS was going to fix my 3700X stock instability but it doesn't. Even with everything at stock, I can consistently trigger fatal errors on Prime95 in less than 60 seconds in at least one thread.
> 
> Anyone on this thread with the X370 Taichi and a 3700X at stock BIOS settings can test the latest version of Prime95 (version 29.8b6) with the settings attached in the picture? Leave it running for 30 minutes or so.
> I would be happy if anyone can confirm to me if yours is stable at those settings. If so, I will need to find out if it's a defective CPU or defective motherboard.


I reset my BIOS to stock, 6.4 3700X, and setup Prime exactly as you show. 

One thread failed within 15s, second thread failed within one hour

After 3 hours those were the only failures.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Dekaohtoura said:


> I know it's not the proper thread, but there aren't many still alive and kicking for our mobo.
> 
> Anyway, I've mentioned that I had some serious problems trying to disable/enable the WiFi module via either device manager or the BIOS itself, problems that eventually led to a corrupted Win installation and a full format. (https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-774.html#post28545162)
> 
> I forgot to turn the module on (BIOS) prior to installing Win (10, Pro, x64, latest) and last week that I did, I encountered exactly the same problems (but I was lucky enough to reboot the system, disable the module again and get in Windows without any further trouble).
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a BIOS version (6.20A) problem or a Windows driver, a combination of both or something completely different.
> 
> I'd like to use Asrock's own driver, but I'm worried that I won't be able to get inside windows and that I might have to reformat the system, if something like last time happens again.
> 
> So, anyone else using BIOS version 6.20A+Win10 (v.2004) with the onboard WiFi module?


Just a quick update.

Windows update downloaded and tried to install the latest "net driver" and I had the same problems all over again (identical system behavior).

This time, I decided to flash the 6.40 BIOS and it worked.

Windows started without any issues, everything seems to work as intended.

I can confirm that there are a lot of options missing from AMD->CBS, but I can live without them for the time being.

Btw, any news for Zen3 support? Rumours?


----------



## garych

just enabled throttle states through RightMark PPM
with throttle states Off/Automatic the multiplier won't go lower than 22.25 x
tried to manually limit the max clock through power plan settings
was surprised how low you can set it in Windows, and multipliers get weird as well, not .25 steps
system is still pretty usable at those speeds, though some windows take a few seconds to draw
each core pulls 0.9W in Prime95 Small FFTs at that speed


----------



## dawidezzo

Dekaohtoura said:


> Btw, any news for Zen3 support? Rumours?



I dont know but I still believe :cheers:


----------



## Dekaohtoura

dawidezzo said:


> I dont know but I still believe :cheers:


If 1usmus says ACIV can work with a Zen3, then there is no reason any X370 won't (apart from rom chip capacity).

Anyway, hope dies last.

:cheers:


----------



## garych

How low do you think the SoC can go with this kind of memory settings guys?
Currently 800%+ HCI Memtest no errors and stable.
I also flashed back to 6.22 and tried how it goes with BGS enabled instead of BGSalt.
Got slightly worse reads and ~1ns higher latency.


----------



## LucaZar

zhadoom said:


> Try this.
> 
> Vsoc 1.025
> Soc/Uncore 1.02
> 
> Vddp 0.9
> Vddg ccd 0.95
> Vddg io 0.95
> 
> 
> Set 1800Mhz for Fclk.


Thanks pal, works flawless! Do you suggest tweaking ram timings with dram calculator settings, too?


----------



## zhadoom

LucaZar said:


> Thanks pal, works flawless! Do you suggest tweaking ram timings with dram calculator settings, too?


Good news 
You may tweak the timings using dram calculator as starting point but be aware that higher voltages could be worse.


----------



## Joke94

BlueNinja0 said:


> Ok, I was hopeful that the 6.40 BIOS was going to fix my 3700X stock instability but it doesn't. Even with everything at stock, I can consistently trigger fatal errors on Prime95 in less than 60 seconds in at least one thread.
> 
> Anyone on this thread with the X370 Taichi and a 3700X at stock BIOS settings can test the latest version of Prime95 (version 29.8b6) with the settings attached in the picture? Leave it running for 30 minutes or so.
> I would be happy if anyone can confirm to me if yours is stable at those settings. If so, I will need to find out if it's a defective CPU or defective motherboard.


yeah so i tried those settings and pretty much 2 to 4 cores fail instantly and the rest within 5 minutes.

should i rma my 3700x or is this a bios problem or what?


----------



## garych

Joke94 said:


> yeah so i tried those settings and pretty much 2 to 4 cores fail instantly and the rest within 5 minutes.
> 
> should i rma my 3700x or is this a bios problem or what?


I hope you understand that Zen 2 support on X370 is unofficial, and if it's not failing when running on boards that officially support it, then there's no valid reason to RMA your 3700x.
I just ran my 3600 with those P95 settings, but with my undervolt and the rest settings, and got no errors after 45 minutes.


----------



## Joke94

garych said:


> I hope you understand that Zen 2 support on X370 is unofficial, and if it's not failing when running on boards that officially support it, then there's no valid reason to RMA your 3700x.
> I just ran my 3600 with those P95 settings, but with my undervolt and the rest settings, and got no errors after 45 minutes.


what do you mean unofficial, one of the biggest selling points with ryzen was that the boards support future cpus? if my x370 board doesn't work with 3700x then should i return the cpu for false advertising?


----------



## garych

Joke94 said:


> what do you mean unofficial, one of the biggest selling points with ryzen was that the boards support future cpus? if my x370 board doesn't work with 3700x then should i return the cpu for false advertising?


Quoting Gamers Nexus:


> Let’s recap first-gen Ryzen’s launch chipsets now: X370, B350, and A320.
> 
> All three of these stopped officially supporting Ryzen past the Zen+ CPUs. X370, B450, and A320 support includes the confusingly named Ryzen 3000 CPUs that have APUs in them, and often includes Ryzen 3000 desktop CPUs, but not always. That requires a beta BIOS.


----------



## PJVol

garych said:


> Zen 2 support on X370 is unofficial


How then should one understand the following part of the specs from the ASRock official site ?


> - Supports AMD Socket AM4 Ryzen Series CPUs (Matisse, Picasso, Summit Ridge, Raven Ridge and Pinnacle Ridge)


X370 Taichi


----------



## garych

PJVol said:


> How then should one understand the following part of the specs from the ASRock official site ?
> 
> X370 Taichi


idk, I just opened that page and the first thing I saw was this:


> Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge)


----------



## PJVol

Yes, that's what is printed on the box (just Summit Ridge), and yet, according to specs, i dont see how the support might not be official.


----------



## smeroni68

garych said:


> Quoting Gamers Nexus:


Sorry, but published bios on official site is from producer and it support 3xxx cpu's.
Production or Beta, is anyway an official bios from Asrock... so I do not understand your message and quote!

Taichi X370 has official Asrock bios support for Zen 2 cpu.


----------



## Trxm

Hello,

I’ve got a problem with my x370 Taichi.
The ‘Power Reporting Deviation’ in HWInfo is around 80% on sock settings running CB20 on my 3700x.
HWInfo states that 95% is fine.





Explaining the AMD Ryzen "Power Reporting Deviation" -metric in HWiNFO


Ryzen CPUs for AM4 platform rely on external, motherboard sourced telemetry to determine their power consumption. The voltage, current and power telemetry is provided to the processor by the motherboard VRM controller through the AMD SVI2 interface. This information is consumed by the processors...




www.hwinfo.com





As in the Article my CPU get ~125w instead of 88w.This is unreal. (88/0.8)
Im using the latest Bios 6.40.
Any clues, what I can do?
ASRock:
‘S1: Set VddcrVddfull Mode to [Manual]
S2: Set [VddcrVddfull_Scale_Current] value to 200’
It doesn’t do ****.
Screen running CB20 and 125w 3700x:









help.. don’t want my cpu to degrade..
Running currently 45w tdp / 60w ppt...


----------



## garych

@Trxm; stop panicking, nothing is going to happen to your processor because of what HWiNFO reports to you, it might as well not be correct in what it's showing, it's a new feature.
HWiNFO shows the same for my 3600, and I don't believe it, I believe my temps which don't change despite "power reporting deviation" showing different result for various settings combination.
PRD value goes up even when I up the LLC Level, though temperatures stay the same, and reported power consumption is also the same.
The value also goes down when I add a negative offset, so I assume that adding positive offset will increase the value, though I think it will be something that can actually damage your CPU despite number showing the right value.
Even when power is misreported, FIT is still active and won't let your CPU kill itself.


----------



## garych

For me, at stock with LLC Level 1 in P95 Small FFTs Power Reporting Deviation sits at around 94%
Cinebench R20 shows 90-92%
After setting LLC to default Level 5 and adding a -.05 offset P95 shows 79%, but temperatures go down while clocks go up a bit, and default limit is still being hit like before.
Same story with Cinebench, temp goes down to 66C from 71-72, clocks go up a bit, PRD shows 76-77%, while power consumption is reported to be a bit lower than at LLC Level 1 with no offset.


----------



## Trxm

I get 80% on complete stock settings in CB20. Out of the wall the pc consumes 150 watts+
As HWinfo said: The PDR is only accurate on stock settings and full stock.


----------



## Joke94

Updating previous, contacted my seller about the problem(random freezes and bsod while idle and failing prime95) and also contacted AMD.

Seller pretty much gave me a nothing-answer and said i could send cpu to them for testing(which if they deem that the cpu is OK would cost me 100-150e for basically wasting their time)

AMD, i'm still waiting for an answer

I ordered another 3700x, and will test if it is stable. That will give, atleast me, a clear answer if my CPU is the problem, or if it is something else.

Also if this is the processors fault(which i am pretty sure it is) i read quite a few posts and saw videos of people experiencing similar issues with 3000 series, which would indicate to me that, either there was a lot of faulty processors that were sold, and/or that even running these processors at stock(and especially overclocked) degraded them only in a lifespan of a year or less, which if true is making me want to go back to intel.


----------



## Trxm

Joke94 said:


> Also if this is the processors fault(which i am pretty sure it is) i read quite a few posts and saw videos of people experiencing similar issues with 3000 series, which would indicate to me that, either there was a lot of faulty processors that were sold, and/or that even running these processors at stock(and especially overclocked) degraded them only in a lifespan of a year or less, which if true is making me want to go back to intel.


Nonsense


----------



## Joke94

Trxm said:


> Nonsense


please elaborate


----------



## pschorr1123

Joke94 said:


> Updating previous, contacted my seller about the problem(random freezes and bsod while idle and failing prime95) and also contacted AMD.
> 
> Seller pretty much gave me a nothing-answer and said i could send cpu to them for testing(which if they deem that the cpu is OK would cost me 100-150e for basically wasting their time)
> 
> AMD, i'm still waiting for an answer
> 
> I ordered another 3700x, and will test if it is stable. That will give, atleast me, a clear answer if my CPU is the problem, or if it is something else.
> 
> Also if this is the processors fault(which i am pretty sure it is) i read quite a few posts and saw videos of people experiencing similar issues with 3000 series, which would indicate to me that, either there was a lot of faulty processors that were sold, and/or that even running these processors at stock(and especially overclocked) degraded them only in a lifespan of a year or less, which if true is making me want to go back to intel.


Are you experiencing this issues with your bios set to safe defaults? This runs the RAM @ 2133 JEDEC and rules out RAM as being a likely culprit. Also have you tried testing just 1 Stick at a time? Sorry if you have and I missed it. Reason for asking is most issues on AM4 are usually dram related


----------



## Joke94

pschorr1123 said:


> Are you experiencing this issues with your bios set to safe defaults? This runs the RAM @ 2133 JEDEC and rules out RAM as being a likely culprit. Also have you tried testing just 1 Stick at a time? Sorry if you have and I missed it. Reason for asking is most issues on AM4 are usually dram related


i have run tests with bios defaults which is 2400 and two different sets of ram, also tried with one stick of ram in different slots, installed bios again, installed OS again(tried with a borrowed ssd and psu also) latest build of windows and chipset drivers also. at this point the only two possibilities are cpu or mbo, but i will get a new cpu to test probably this week.

Edit: ohh and the bsod random reboots pretty much go away by disabling global c-state control(maybe once a month), so i couldn't be bothered to RMA for that. but now it has started to fail with any AVX stresstest so it is clear indication to me that something has become unstable.


----------



## keikei

New AMD Agesa Combo V2 1.0.8.1 update potentially improves latencies between CPU cores


You probably know CapFrameX from his activity in our forums as well as the utility, he concluded that after installing the Agesa Combo V2 1.0.8.1 update that he is noticing improvements to the latenci...




www.guru3d.com


----------



## Veii

keikei said:


> New AMD Agesa Combo V2 1.0.8.1 update potentially improves latencies between CPU cores
> 
> 
> You probably know CapFrameX from his activity in our forums as well as the utility, he concluded that after installing the Agesa Combo V2 1.0.8.1 update that he is noticing improvements to the latenci...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com


"Seems" to offer, although he couldn't replicate it

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304460226238787585We only here on the groups who used SiSandra MCE Test, and have old data, can replicate that result
Downgrading once updated doesn't work , as PSP Firmware already got updated, voltages work differently, mem controller if it had changes works differently and FIT if updated behaves differently

Verangry's difference was not replicatable
No one reported such a difference for AGESA 1.0.8.0A
Soo ~ doubt until replicatable


----------



## danisflying

Hey guys! Been ages since I have posted, having all this time during lockdown has made me want to want to really learn how to optimise my memory timings so down the rabbit hole I go. I run a 3900x on my taichi with the 6.20a bios (Upgrading to 6.40 later tonight). I was wondering if anyone had any great ideas on what direction I could go with my kit and this amazing board. 










I had 3733 with similar timings but with minor instability when running certain applications so I dropped down to 3600 (Yeah I know I'm being a little adventurous), only issue is it seems I do need to run a fairly high voltage to have this completely stable (Although my kit is b-die so it shouldn't be an issue right?). Also I need to run geardown mode otherwise there is no chance at stability.

Just learning so I'm reading through the literature and using dram calculator as a good starting point. Any advice would be welcome


----------



## pschorr1123

Joke94 said:


> i have run tests with bios defaults which is 2400 and two different sets of ram, also tried with one stick of ram in different slots, installed bios again, installed OS again(tried with a borrowed ssd and psu also) latest build of windows and chipset drivers also. at this point the only two possibilities are cpu or mbo, but i will get a new cpu to test probably this week.
> 
> Edit: ohh and the bsod random reboots pretty much go away by disabling global c-state control(maybe once a month), so i couldn't be bothered to RMA for that. but now it has started to fail with any AVX stresstest so it is clear indication to me that something has become unstable.


I see. Yeah I would suspect CPU then. Should pass stress testing @ stock settings no matter what. Any chance you had a manual all core OC with high vcore? I have read of a few Zen 2 owners who have experienced degradation after having an all core OC > or = 1.325. Running AVX2 workloads like CB 20 would contribute to this. AMD seems to be pretty good @ RMAs at least in US so hopefully a new CPU will get your issues sorted.


----------



## Joke94

pschorr1123 said:


> I see. Yeah I would suspect CPU then. Should pass stress testing @ stock settings no matter what. Any chance you had a manual all core OC with high vcore? I have read of a few Zen 2 owners who have experienced degradation after having an all core OC > or = 1.325. Running AVX2 workloads like CB 20 would contribute to this. AMD seems to be pretty good @ RMAs at least in US so hopefully a new CPU will get your issues sorted.


only overclocking that i use daily is infinity fabric and ram. i've tested PBO few times when theres is bios/agesa update, but the negligible performance increase is not worth the increased heat/noise. so basically my cpu has been on stock this whole time and running on stock volts, except i have soc set to something like 1.0925v, vddp 0.7v and vddg 0.95v those are straight from dram calculator.


----------



## PJVol

Joke94 said:


> random freezes and bsod while idle


Seems i have been through that nightmare recently. All the same random reboots, mostly in idle or low power scenarios. (reboots instead of BSOD - it's a windows option)
Fortunately, in my case it hadn't took too long to resolve. Before I started analyzing what happened, I was surprised to find quite a few people reporting a similar issue in the Ryzen communities. Since i was initially quite confident that the issue in my case caused by somehow messed bios settings (old user profiles, useless tinkering with dram OC/ PBO, etc.), namely powersaving ones, there was а hope to avoid CPU or RAM swap.

First, I set these features as recommended by 1usmus in the TPU article detailing his power plan - at some point they all reset to default "AUTO" (the meaning of which is not always clear for me)

Global C-state Control = Enabled
Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
CPPC = Enabled
CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
Then i went straight to ACPI setinngs and disabled all sleeping features, except wake up from "ps/2 kb/mouse". Again, some of them were set to their default "Auto" or "s5" or "s3", although i disabled them for a long time. Reboots has gone now.
PS: should have noted, i did some HW stress tests at the begining and they were all passed.


----------



## danisflying

Just updated to 6.40 from 6.20a and with my exact same ram configuration (In first post of this page) I am now unable to clear even a single cinebench run. Has anyone else experienced something similiar?


----------



## hadonbg

Same with x470. My old settings from dram calculator not working. Just pick new from last version(there are some minor changes) and everything is fine now.


----------



## Joke94

Update:

Got new 3700x from rma, new processor works flawlessly, also 10 degrees cooler than old one? the old cpu had become faulty, so lifetime of 1 year with default settings.


----------



## thomasck

danisflying said:


> Just updated to 6.40 from 6.20a and with my exact same ram configuration (In first post of this page) I am now unable to clear even a single cinebench run. Has anyone else experienced something similiar?


I needed to increase ClkDrvStr from 40 to 60 in order to make ram stable again on 6.40, using same settings of 6.20A.


----------



## Joke94

Joke94 said:


> Update:
> 
> Got new 3700x from rma, new processor works flawlessly, also 10 degrees cooler than old one? the old cpu had become faulty, so lifetime of 1 year with default settings.


also it seems that random reboots,freezes and bsod, with power saving options on, are gone. If anyone else is having these problems i'd suggest RMA since it was the first indicator on my cpu telling that it's coming unstable.


----------



## BlueNinja0

jearly410 said:


> I reset my BIOS to stock, 6.4 3700X, and setup Prime exactly as you show.
> 
> One thread failed within 15s, second thread failed within one hour
> 
> After 3 hours those were the only failures.


You too? This is very worrysome! In such a short time, we already have 3 guys in the thread that can't pass Prime95 at stock settings on a Zen 2 CPU, just after my post.
I definitely suggest more people to test the stability of your Zen 2 CPUs at stock settings on Prime95.



garych said:


> I hope you understand that Zen 2 support on X370 is unofficial, and if it's not failing when running on boards that officially support it, then there's no valid reason to RMA your 3700x.
> I just ran my 3600 with those P95 settings, but with my undervolt and the rest settings, and got no errors after 45 minutes.


This is incorrect. It's clearly stated in the official X370 Taichi page that the 3700X is a supported CPU. If the board fails to operate the 3700X stably, the board should be RMAd.



Joke94 said:


> Update:
> 
> Got new 3700x from rma, new processor works flawlessly, also 10 degrees cooler than old one? the old cpu had become faulty, so lifetime of 1 year with default settings.





Joke94 said:


> also it seems that random reboots,freezes and bsod, with power saving options on, are gone. If anyone else is having these problems i'd suggest RMA since it was the first indicator on my cpu telling that it's coming unstable.


Good to hear you got your RMA fulfilled!
I have a 1600X on a Gigabyte B450 AORUS PRO and I'll swap the CPU between that board and the Taichi to see if the problem is related to the motherboard or the CPU.
If it's the Taichi's fault, that problem together with the atrocious boot times and lack of smooth fan curves, makes me very disappointed with Asrock. I'm probably not getting another Asrock. Too bad it's outside of the warranty period.


----------



## PJVol

An important update to my previous post about random reboots: 
What really helped stabilize my system was raising the SOC voltage to what it was in the previous stable config - 1.100 v (now I'm pretty sure it all started with it dropped to 1.05 and that random reboots indicate IF instability)
I'm happy to discover that i don't need a new cpu ASAP, given that for many this turned out to be the only way to go.
Hope it may help those who have faced a similar problem, and they will first check if the cpu's SOC voltage is enough, especially when FCLK> 1800, before RMA it.


.


----------



## polkfan

Back

What kind of child bios is this

6.4

Has like no OPTIONS at all.

I guess it did only take me 15min to update and set everything


Works pretty well however


Nice that we can at least get the 3900XT if we want  should be some nice prices once Zen 3 comes.


Keeping this board until it breaks had a few issues with it but hey at least Asrock does update it HOWEVER i bet 6.4 is the last official bios we will ever see unless there's a security issue.


Oh one more thing 

*** is low latency mode or something under the OC options?


----------



## thomasck

@polkfan I did not notice any difference with "low latency mode" on or off, same results.


----------



## PJVol

polkfan said:


> HOWEVER i bet 6.4 is the last official bios we will ever see


Yeah, it's sad, but starting to watch some b550/x570 roundups, i realised that there's currently no plausible candidate to replace it for the price we've paid. Leaning more towards Extreme 4 (b550) for now, but its kinda downgrade.


----------



## polkfan

thomasck said:


> @polkfan I did not notice any difference with "low latency mode" on or off, same results.


My guess it is probably all those hidden settings that turn some of them on that Dram calc says to turn on. 

Dude we lost everything in those settings.


----------



## thomasck

polkfan said:


> My guess it is probably all those hidden settings that turn some of them on that Dram calc says to turn on.
> 
> Dude we lost everything in those settings.


Positive, they are all gone. Although, I've tried most of them that I could find prior 6.40 and they did not change a thing when tried on/off.

I like the fact 6.40 is more lean.

What they removed and they didn't is the option for CCX overclock from bios. That was a bad move from them.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PuPpEt

Hello guys, i've recently tried again to overclock after 3 years of BIOS old version (a beta one, one of the first).
Ryzen 7 - 1700, update the BIOS to 5.60.
1) First question: the boot from logo to windows is way more long, is that normal?
2) C6 mode disappeared. Can't find it anymore to disable it.
3) P-States after so many years, are still bugged? ... After some research i found that if i want to use 3 pstates (or 2) the P0 voltage need to remain the default one or the system will get all the settings from P1 (tried, and actually it's true). So i need to put a fixed voltage in OC Tweaker. The problem is that voltage during IDLE doesn't go down, only the frequency.
What is the actual way to let a PState work now in 2020 with BIOS 5.60? Every video/text i find is explaining the old bios versions...
4) I discovered that lates AMD Package drivers have another name (no more AMD All-in-one) and those don't seems to work with BIOS 5.60 (if i remove the old ALL in one as suggested on Asrock site when upgrading, i get the Windows didn't load correctly error...). Is that normal?


----------



## polkfan

Lol i knew LLC was a issue with my CPU and our board at least that is what CTR is saying too

3% or so under and when i turn it up a tiny bit i get higher turbo's.

So far i have to say the newest bios is the best.

Also PuPpEt

From my old time experience with my 1700 and P-States which are mainly dead as Ryzen is efficient as a mother effer i could never really get them right with this board but that was a few years ago as i owned a 2700X too.

Better to just OC that beast to 3.7-3.9Ghz at 1.375V or aim for a bit more and have it drop clocks on light usage.

At the wall with my 3700X at least it uses 67 watts and under load it uses 155 watts with PBO on.

I plan on maybe getting a 3900XT next year to hold on to this motherboard for years its such a great mobo in terms of hardware and really not to shabby on the UEFI IMO but i love learning things anyways.

Dude tweak your memory tho if you haven't already! That's where the gains are and it's endless i still haven't pushed my 32GB yet i had my 16GB kit pushed to the limits now that i own 4 sticks of samsung b-die i basically just set it and forgot about it after a night of stability tests.

TechDeals keeps claiming that you should grab more then 16GB and i do agree with next gen games but i have yet to see 5GB of usage in normal day to day tasks then again i turn off a bunch of BS Microsoft turns on in 10.

Ask yourself why does W10 need to use 2-3GB of ram on idle with little to no background tasks open?

For scary fun run a firewall a true firewall and see what happens when you do almost anything and then look up the server its sending it too scary as hell if security is what you are aiming for make sure to drop Windows and go to unix/linux as fast as possible.


W10 Pro should NOT have 1 single effing useless thing included keep that to the home editions.



If Nvidia or Amd ever let us choose the timings on GDDR memory i'd be offline for a few weeks.


----------



## garych

Some weird thing just happened. I was reading comments here and decided to play with LLC.
My base setup is LLC 5 and -.05 V offset.
As soon as I set LLC to 1, no matter what offset I had (I tried -.075, -.05, and -.025), my PC started BSODing with different kinds of errors shortly after getting to desktop.
I set it back to what I had, and all is good again.


----------



## jearly410

I'll add my experience with CTR - same BSODs happened as with @garych . Ran the tool with my RAM OC, stock settings, and I tried LLC Auto, 2, and 5, and all would BSOD after running the CTR tool. Says I have a Platinum sample, not sure I trust that.


----------



## garych

jearly410 said:


> I'll add my experience with CTR - same BSODs happened as with @garych . Ran the tool with my RAM OC, stock settings, and I tried LLC Auto, 2, and 5, and all would BSOD after running the CTR tool. Says I have a Platinum sample, not sure I trust that.


I haven't tried CTR and not planning to, as my 3600 is a pretty garbage overclocker anyway, I'd rather have the boost.
LLC 1 is the only option causing BSODs like I described previously. So it's not the issue with trying to OC my processor.


----------



## hadonbg

jearly410 said:


> I'll add my experience with CTR - same BSODs happened as with @garych . Ran the tool with my RAM OC, stock settings, and I tried LLC Auto, 2, and 5, and all would BSOD after running the CTR tool. Says I have a Platinum sample, not sure I trust that.


Same here. Platinum sample and bsod. After trying new release - beta2, now sample is bronze and it works normal. But I will leave it on auto because need higher single performance more then multi.


----------



## Coldstance

In my experience with this board, setting any LLC causes BSODs if SMT is disabled. That is not even talking about the CTR tool, but in general.


----------



## garych

Just updated from 6.22 UEFI to 6.40 and tried LLC options again:
-.05 V offset with LLC 5 - no BSOD
Auto voltage with LLC 1 - no BSOD
-.05 V offset with LLC 1 - BSOD ~1 minute after startup
-.05 V offset with LLC 2 - no BSOD
-.025 and -.00625 with LLC 1 - no BSOD
-.0875 offset with LLC 2 - BSOD


----------



## PJVol

I think it may not directly related to mb. Though my daily setup (-68mv/llc3) crashes immediately when CTR is launched, and runs fine and complete if vcore set to auto and llc2 (as he recommended specifically for asrock)
As for results - nice toy, but useless for my specimen - my cb20 mt is still higher than with the CTR-recommended OC settings.
Score was something like 3730/3770 pts for default/recommended (passed with 4150/4100 - @1320mv - 80W, but CTR added 5mv more for vdroop compensation)
Stable config ( -68mv / LLC3 / 85W ) yields ~ 3820-3825 pts.



garych said:


> -.05 V offset with LLC 1 - BSOD ~1 minute after startup
> -.05 V offset with LLC 2 - no BSOD
> -.025 and -.00625 with LLC 1 - no BSOD
> -.0875 offset with LLC 2 - BSOD


Looks quite undestandable if -50mv/LLC1 and -87mv/LLC2 are BSOD'ing - rather high neg. offset + strong LLC (seemingly opposite actions)
Add here the abnormally large vdroop on asrock, emphasized by 1usmus, regardless of the LLC level used.


----------



## garych

PJVol said:


> Looks quite undestandable if -50mv/LLC1 and -87mv/LLC2 are BSOD'ing - rather high neg. offset + strong LLC (seemingly opposite actions)
> Add here the abnormally large vdroop on asrock, emphasized by 1usmus, regardless of the LLC level used.


It's not understandable when weakest LLC 5 is not BSODing with -.0625 V, and as I mentioned LLC 2 is not doing that either if I don't offset below -.08 V, other LLC levels I'm sure behave similarly to L5 and L2 but with their upper/lower limits, only L1 behaves weirdly


----------



## polkfan

6.4 is a pretty good bios like
*thomasck*
said

I notice it does actually use more voltage on ST usage which is sweet been having fun doing LOTS of networking projects made my own WiMax Antenna and DTV antenna as side projects and man this PC is kicking butt keeping up with all my VM's like no other.

For sure i hope Amd NEVER EVER makes a terrible CPU again so i can ONLY buy their products i probably had a good 100+ customers already get Amd Laptops due to me just showing people how great these chips are. (Work as a TV Antenna installer for fun really as a side job more like Hobby)



No wonder Amd's stock is kicking butt.

My next goal is to set up a threadripper server but i'm getting some Pi 4's to do more projects you guys should really look into them. HTPC's and file servers a Pi 4 is all you need at home plus don't forget to set up a Pi hole  Ad's are for suckers

This virus is really making my brain active


----------



## TimeTomorrow

Veii said:


> - Convert to X470 Taichi with The Stilt 1003ABBA bios , i'll guide you / easiest method of all 3


Any info on this or other Taichi X370 to X470 bios changes? I'm kind of late to the party and I think a thread with the info may have been deleted.

Cant find anything with modded x470 bioses or the pros/cons of doing so.

edit: think I found the info:









AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen


I decided to put these under a separate thread, since there are already quite many bioses available. File naming: Original bios build (version), M = modified, FI (4649 ASCII, i.e. SMU 46.49). Besides the actual SMU FW, these files also contain up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and...




www.overclock.net





but still dont see any taichi x370 specific info other than there was at some point a custom paint stilt variant for the x370 Taichi


----------



## etigre

I just wanna know if ll be possible to run 5000 cpus on x370 modded taichi <3


----------



## thomasck

We all do..


----------



## cameronmc88

For SoC Voltage, on the new BIOS 6.40 I see we have SoC Voltage on the main page.. then on that Extra Voltage we have VDDCR_SOC + LLC options.

Which SoC Voltage is the one to set/change in relevance to DRAM Calculator recommendations?


----------



## thomasck

cameronmc88 said:


> For SoC Voltage, on the new BIOS 6.40 I see we have SoC Voltage on the main page.. then on that Extra Voltage we have VDDCR_SOC + LLC options.
> 
> Which SoC Voltage is the one to set/change in relevance to DRAM Calculator recommendations?


You can set just the one in the main page and leave the other at the tweak page on auto. 6.20A was a bit different, I've had some issues before figuring out that was just necessary setting the one of the main page. There is some discussion about it few pages ago, as I had this same doubt as you did.


----------



## Senniha

Just looked into the new bios that support zen3 and are 19 mb sized.Im thinking to order a bios taichi x470 ready programmed,will it work? Will be able to flash common x470 bios from default flasher in bios? We need help from stilt and Veii here BIOS CHIP: ASROCK X470 Fatal1ty X470 Taichi | eBay


----------



## PJVol

thomasck said:


> You can set just the one in the main page and leave the other


TBF, after looking at clean and intuitive 1.0.8.0a, 
those old bioses are such a mess, i mean so much confusing or duplicated settings scattered all around. Wondering why it took so long to put it all in order.


----------



## thomasck

PJVol said:


> TBF, after looking at clean and intuitive 1.0.8.0a,
> those old bioses are such a mess, i mean so much confusing or duplicated settings scattered all around. Wondering why it took so long to put it all in order.


TBH that was my comment about 6.40, a leaner bios which I did enjoy. Removing the CCX overclock was a downside but all the double and sometimes triple options removed should have happened long time ago. The latency enhancer also does nothing. The only down side until figured out was the SoC which I always used to set in the Tweaker tab, and in 6.40 if I set 1.0625 in there I get instability, if I set in the main page no.

IIRC SoC set in the main page will work as a SoC for APUs and the one in the tweaker tab will function as the normal SoC. When the CPU does not have a APU the SoC in the main screen takes the control over the SoC in the tweaker tab therefore no need to change. But I still skeptical about it cause what needs to be done to increase LLC? Set SoC in the main page and just change LLC in the tweaker? Gonna test today and will report back.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

thomasck said:


> and in 6.40 if I set 1.0625 in there I get instability


What fabric frequency is set to in your daily setup?
PS: seems there's no more ratio (fclk, mclk, etc) settings in 1.0.8.0, just frequency in "tweaker" tab.


----------



## thomasck

@PJVol 1867 since release day, 3900X. I could never achieve 1900. The fclk:mckl ratio was removed from CBS in 6.40.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

thomasck said:


> 1867 since release day, 3900X. I could never achieve 1900. The fclk:mckl ratio was removed from CBS in 6.40.


---
Ok, just trying to figure out the reasons for the occasional instability, as i'm not 100% sure of conclusion i've come to so far.
---
Anyway, as long as there is no separate thread for any asrock b550 mb owners, I'll have to stay here for now, so feel free to ask me whatever related to b550 vs x370.


----------



## thomasck

@PJVol Tell me more about it! VRM wise, how does it feel about ram overclocking? I am very sceptical about the B line up and always lean towards X series chipsets, meaning won't B chipset series perform worse than X? What about boost clock? They are priced the same here in UK, that's nuts around £300!

Did you get any difference in boost after upgrading the taichi b550? And, were you able to achieve same ram clock with less voltage in the b550?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

Well, do note that most of the below is my preliminary evaluation (i.e. "subject to change  )
* RAM was as simple as this: set memclk(3800)/timings, set IF to 1900 and thats all. Didn't test the limits, as there's no reason to (decoupling from bus).
Hwinfo64 reports vddr exactly what has been set in bios, no more weird offsets, so assuming it is the real voltage, the answer is "yes", I have achieved the same 3800 clock with less voltage
* BOOST - it's more complicated, as it requires additional tuning, but basically is the same. For example, it turned out that my prev. -68mv offset now is not enough to keep cpu cool and therefore boosting higher (it needs something in -95mv ÷ -85mv range, and changes in 5mv steps) , but at the same time "scalar" value (pbo menu) realy works as it should, pushing the fit temp limits ahead, i.e. allowing cpu to keep higher (sustainable) freq. at higher temps and raise average effective frequency.
So with a little tinkering around with those, i could improve the performance at least to that of taichi.
I don't feel like I have a clean picture of all these changes and how they affecting performance yet, but surely I'll do soon (borad only works a couple of days).
And one more thing: IMO all those differences are not nesessarily related to MB, rather than 1080 agesa, which IIRC is kinda transitional one (just to let 5000 series boot) until the final 1100 version is arrived, so some more changes are possible.
Don't get what your scepticism is based on, but for all i know, the main pros of x570 boards is the chipset pcie4 link, that gives you additional usb3.2 and m.2 ports. Other than that, AFAIK b550 has beefier vrm's (at $200+) in average and chipset that need no active cooling. Mine cost me ~ $190, taichi b550 starts from $325 (here in Russia), so, yeah, its nuts.


----------



## Senniha

Veii said:


> Model numbers don't help
> Yes we can jump to the X470 Taichi update path, as the boards are identical
> Only the X470 Taichi has a Type C header which we lack, but it's just a small module more inside the bios
> And so far half of the new RGB profiles don't work - RGB remains functional
> 
> ASRock does use X470 Tiachi bioses and cuts part of it out, remaining with a badly compiled bios for X370 Taichi
> Which causes all kind of bugs
> At least on the new >6.20A stuff bettered up, but the old bioses are a bugfest
> AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen is the page
> Grab flashrom and make a MS_DOS usb. My post #4 has visual and written instructions taken exactly from a X370 Taichi
> My signature has the Bios we have to use, let me doublecheck and likely reupload it again if all the mirrors died
> 
> simple:
> flashrom -p internal -b backup.rom (this is a full bios backup,including your serial number profiles = warranty)
> flashrom -p internal -w mod.rom (-w is write, this will wipe the whole SPI flashchip and write the new bios to it)
> 
> Flashrom is the correct way to downgrade and upgrade the Taichi's as it's a clean method and bypasses all ASRock signing restrictions
> Updating the bios with the internal bios software, always leaves a part of the bios in-tact, as the bios is loaded and can't be cleanly replaced while it's loaded = causes bugs
> 
> I have to go out for the next 3h
> DRAM calculator can be used after you are on 1003ABBA bios
> There is no need to clear CMOS, as everything will be wiped by flashrom
> Find out your ICs inside your memory kit, and try to work with the DRAM calculator
> You are now an X470 Taichi user after the convert and can update official X470 Bioses
> Overall, it's just easier this way. 6.20A is a good bios - but it's 1004B, 1003ABBA was the last fast one for 1st & 2nd gen
> If you want to downconvert and send the board for warranty, just restore your backup.rom - but i see no reason to do so at this point


 I flash convert with moded x470 bios.I m thinking serius to solder a big chip 32mb.We need a guide to find the right one.


----------



## Senniha




----------



## Struzzin

Senniha said:


> Just looked into the new bios that support zen3 and are 19 mb sized.Im thinking to order a bios taichi x470 ready programmed,will it work? Will be able to flash common x470 bios from default flasher in bios? We need help from stilt and Veii here BIOS CHIP: ASROCK X470 Fatal1ty X470 Taichi | eBay


I would like to know if this works >
I messaged them and asked them about it have not heard back. 
I am for trying this but I dont want to kill a perfectly good MB.


----------



## Senniha

Struzzin said:


> I would like to know if this works >
> I messaged them and asked them about it have not heard back.
> I am for trying this but I dont want to kill a perfectly good MB.


we have to flash this bios version and solder the bios chip in the mobo and hope we are not blocked from chipset as i see its recognized as x370 although in other stuff it like x470.eg i install AMD storemi


----------



## Struzzin

Senniha said:


> we have to flash this bios version and solder the bios chip in the mobo and hope we are not blocked from chipset as i see its recognized as x370 although in other stuff it like x470.eg i install AMD storemi


I got all the stuff to do soldering so that is easy.
Can we just solder the chip on with the X470 Taichi BIOS?
After that would regular X470 BIOS update work or brick because something still sees it as X370?


----------



## Senniha

Struzzin said:


> I got all the stuff to do soldering so that is easy.
> Can we just solder the chip on with the X470 Taichi BIOS?
> After that would regular X470 BIOS update work or brick because something still sees it as X370?


If you modify and flash convert x470 bios you will have x470 upgrade path.Soldering 32mb chip will make this better as wou will follow the path of x470.If AMD wants to lock as then it will be probably by recognising the chipset.As I read here it will be difficult to modify it and break the capsule to boot.Its better to get an an1swer by other experts here like @Veii or @1usmus .In the end we may get also beta bios as taichi x370 by Ashrock silent.


----------



## Czarcastic

Hi everyone, I am currently on 1700X on 2.40 Bios. No matter what my 2x16GB 3200 ram cannot go past 3066, it will not post. If I upgrade to 3900X for $399 at microcenter (I will have to install all the bridge BIOS before) do you think it will be able to run the ram at 3200? Right now I don't like the latency of Zen1...


----------



## polkfan

Czarcastic said:


> Hi everyone, I am currently on 1700X on 2.40 Bios. No matter what my 2x16GB 3200 ram cannot go past 3066, it will not post. If I upgrade to 3900X for $399 at microcenter (I will have to install all the bridge BIOS before) do you think it will be able to run the ram at 3200? Right now I don't like the latency of Zen1...


What type of memory is it? Can you check using typhoon burner?


----------



## Czarcastic

polkfan said:


> What type of memory is it? Can you check using typhoon burner?


This is it: Are you a human? G.Skill TridentZ 
*F4-3200C16D-32GTZKW*


----------



## fcchin

Czarcastic said:


> Hi everyone, I am currently on 1700X on 2.40 Bios. No matter what my 2x16GB 3200 ram cannot go past 3066, it will not post. If I upgrade to 3900X for $399 at microcenter (I will have to install all the bridge BIOS before) do you think it will be able to run the ram at 3200? Right now I don't like the latency of Zen1...


Yes, after upgrade to 3900x for sure your ram will run 3200 and more.

because ram speed is controlled by "Internal Memory Controller = IMC" inside the Ryzen, not on motherboard.

I used to have 1700x, and used to run 3133mhz C16 but needs many fine tuning, like soc 1.15v I think, ram at 1.41v I think, procODT at least 66.6ohms and 80ohms is better for my Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15, else I could run 2933 C14 

Oh but must be much newer bios, I was on 6.2 for 1700x, very good.


----------



## polkfan

The only reason why i would update to X470 bios is if we can get Zen 3 on this motherboard.

Hoping one of you guys gives it a try!


----------



## Czarcastic

polkfan said:


> The only reason why i would update to X470 bios is if we can get Zen 3 on this motherboard.
> 
> Hoping one of you guys gives it a try!


I read that AMD won't release AGESA for 400 series board for Zen 3 until early 2021. Looks like people will have to wait and see.


----------



## schubaltz

I'm about to upgrade my cpu which is a Ryzen 3 1200 to a 3600XT. My board's current bios version is 5.60 as it is the last bios version that support anything lower than matisse. Now my concern is this. The only bios version with Ryzen 3rd gen XT support is 6.40. Is it safe to update to 6.40 now with my current cpu even though asrock warns against it? Then after the bios update just proceed to shut it down then install the 3600xt? Will I be able to update the bios in the first place?


----------



## garych

schubaltz said:


> I'm about to upgrade my cpu which is a Ryzen 3 1200 to a 3600XT. My board's current bios version is 5.60 as it is the last bios version that support anything lower than matisse. Now my concern is this. The only bios version with Ryzen 3rd gen XT support is 6.40. Is it safe to update to 6.40 now with my current cpu even though asrock warns against it? Then after the bios update just proceed to shut it down then install the 3600xt? Will I be able to update the bios in the first place?


They are not recommending it for daily use with first gen Ryzen, but since you're upgrading your CPU, it should be fine.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

schubaltz said:


> I'm about to upgrade my cpu which is a Ryzen 3 1200 to a 3600XT. My board's current bios version is 5.60 as it is the last bios version that support anything lower than matisse. Now my concern is this. The only bios version with Ryzen 3rd gen XT support is 6.40. Is it safe to update to 6.40 now with my current cpu even though asrock warns against it? Then after the bios update just proceed to shut it down then install the 3600xt? Will I be able to update the bios in the first place?


I'm on 6.40 (with my 1700) since it got released.

It's quite stable and working as it should, but there are the occasional kinks that cause minor (for the most part) inconveniences and problems, nothing game braking though.

If you just want to upgrade to it and then change the cpu, you won't have the slightest problem.

Since we're on the subject...

I have trouble upgrading to Win 20H2 version (system gets stuck upon rebooting, and reverts to previous state after hard-reseting it), related to drivers afaik. It could be the notorious ethernet driver that messed up my previous OS installation, forcing me to format+reinstall.

There is an optional ethernet driver in Windows Update, but I'm hesitating, given the history.

Anyone encountered a similar behavior?


----------



## Anthony3187

Hello all.
I just had a question on how to raise the power limits (ppt/edc/tdc) with a manual overclock in BIOS 6.40. I am currently on a 3800XT with 3733cl16 b-die ram. Running cpu at 4550mhz with 1.35vcore, soc 1.175v, ram 1.42v, llc2 for cpu and soc. When I run a benchmark like CineBench R20 or CPU-z stresstest the score is virtually the same even if I raise cpu to 4600mhz due to edc being capped. The benchmark multicore scores only lower once I lower cpu clock down to about 4475/4500mhz and EDC is no longer sitting at cap entire time. (140amps)

Temperatures are fine with VRM typically in upper 40s Celsius and the highest the cpu T-die gets is 70 degrees Celsius.

I prefer not to have to enable PBO just to raise the edc limit in Ryzen Master. PBO has been a bit wonky as far as stability goes with this CPU and doing the manual OC has felt a lot more stable overall and a lot less jitter/stutter in games like CSGO. The only place I see in x370 Taichi 6.40 bios to adjust power limits is in the PBO options. I have tried setting PBO to disabled and then manually setting the ppt/tdc/edc limits underneath but it has no effect once I am in Windows 10. With PBO enabled it appeared to raise the power limits when I checked it in Ryzen Master, but system would get a BSOD every couple days or so with PBO on.

Thanks!


----------



## polkfan

Not sure about the XT CPU's but i know for sure that 1.35V is WAY to much voltage for the 3700x and other zen 2 CPU's. 

Make sure to check that out man^^


----------



## ivanivanko

hello guys, i read last few pages but still dont get it - will we be able to put ryzen 5000 series, 5900x or 5950x on this motherboard? official amd support is not there right, but what about custom bioses or those x470 modded bioses? what is the chance of supporting 5000 series?
i have an offer to buy this beautiful board for really cheap price second hand, but ryzen 5000 series is necessary. i don't want to solder anything on the board, just flash it for support.


----------



## PJVol

AFAIK you'll need at least 32mb eeprom and a x470 platform simulation


----------



## ivanivanko

Well i'm thinking custom bioses could be made specifically for 5000 series, not supporting older Ryzen series 1000/2000 series - that way 16MB of eeprom on X370 taichi could be enough


----------



## Senniha

Gigabyte rolled b450 BIOS,we are near


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/jkvkj6


----------



## Senniha

I have speaked with a user that updated the bios with 16mb board b450 and he boot Normal with r7 2700.His model is B450 Aorus pro WiFi.The Agesa is 1.1.0.0


----------



## Boxman

Correct me if I'm wrong, but all BIOSes so far for the x470 Taichi have been 16MB, right? 

What has made people think that the next x470 Taichi Bios will be >16MB? If it's going to be another 16MB part, x370 Taichi users are fine, it seems to me.


----------



## Senniha

Boxman said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but all BIOSes so far for the x470 Taichi have been 16MB, right?
> 
> What has made people think that the next x470 Taichi Bios will be >16MB? If it's going to be another 16MB part, x370 Taichi users are fine, it seems to me.


In the first announcement AMD excuse the drop of all AM4 boards(300 & 400) series the bios limitations.


----------



## Boxman

They said they would support 400 series.

Is there any tangible evidence that the x470 taichi bios is going to be >16MB?

Edit// Meant 16MB, not 32.


----------



## zhadoom

Boxman said:


> They said they would support 400 series.
> 
> Is there any tangible evidence that the x470 taichi bios is going to be >32MB?


AMD claims that old motherboards ( X370, X470 etc ) doesn't support Zen3 because of lack of flash rom space.
But X470 Taichi have 32MB flash.
I'm not aware of any AM4 mainboard from any manufacturer that have more than 32MB of flash rom. Only 16 or 32 MB of flash rom.


----------



## Boxman

My bad, I typo'd. I meant 16MB. Is there any tangible evidence that the new x470 Taichi bios is going to be 32MB if literally ALL previous BIOSes have strictly been 16MB? Asrock must have its reasons for not going beyond 16MB even though the board has a 32MB chip.


----------



## zhadoom

Boxman said:


> My bad, I typo'd. I meant 16MB. Is there any tangible evidence that the new x470 Taichi bios is going to be 32MB if literally ALL previous BIOSes have strictly been 16MB? Asrock must have its reasons for not going beyond 16MB even though the board has a 32MB chip.


Other board manufacturers uses the extra space om 32MB chips to improve the interface and some other resources.
I suppose that since X470 Taichi former bios supports ZEN1, ZEN+ and ZEN2, the extra space coud be used to ZEN3. Recent disclaim from AMD make me wonder if this is not pure "strategy to sell X550/X570/X520".


----------



## Boxman

I inquired at Asrock;

"We expect there to be (beta?) support for Ryzen 5000 series on X470/B450 motherboards early 2021, probably January.

Kind regards,
ASRock Support
"


----------



## ivanivanko

great, so someone here will take that x470 taichi bios 5000ryzen series compatible, customize it for our x370 taichi and we will be fine, its not like rocket science to do that? good.


----------



## Boxman

Seeing that Gigabyte released their bios for x470 already (on a 16mb flash rom even), I think Asrock is just doing planned obsolescence. They want to drive sales of x570, so won't update x470.

I'll not be buying Asrock again.


----------



## thomasck

If we won't have any workaround by either flashing the x470, or upgrading the bios chip to a 32mb one, I then will get some mid tier b550 with some not so basic vrm.. something like msi b550 tomahawk, b550 gaming edge wifi, b550 A pro or gigabyte b550 aorus pro..


----------



## Merfus




----------



## zhadoom

Merfus said:


> View attachment 2464540


If an A320M-HDV could support the 5900X, any better mainboard based on X370/B350 can do it too.
AMD is pushing the consumer to buy new mainboards to make money fast with "new" chipsets.


----------



## Akex

disgusted


----------



## LucaZar

I feel it coming...


----------



## Brko

LucaZar said:


> I feel it coming...


Yes, on ASRock and Gigabyte


----------



## Akex

Asrock is a subsidiary of Asus so it is not normal that it is possible on a motherboard at 60 € ok for vermeer but not the parent company on cards at 300 €, it is inconsistent.
@shamino1978 help !


----------



## Brko

ASRock WAS a subsidiary of Asus. Nowadays they are on their own


----------



## Senniha

zhadoom said:


> If an A320M-HDV could support the 5900X, any better mainboard based on X370/B350 can do it too.
> AMD is pushing the consumer to buy new mainboards to make money fast with "new" chipsets.


We know that board partners wanted,AMD had to take it on their shoulder the rage of people.Bios will come as beta or mod to get Zen3 but it won't be official support.


----------



## Senniha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324744815708266496


----------



## thomasck

There's some hope then.. I was about to get a B550 board, not just cause of the new cpus, but due to the fact I can use less voltage for the ram in b550/x570 due to the topology. Ok, might no be due to the topology but I see that most people use less voltage for the ram in b550/x570 compared with x370/b450/x470.


----------



## BlueNinja0

BlueNinja0 said:


> I have a 1600X on a Gigabyte B450 AORUS PRO and I'll swap the CPU between that board and the Taichi to see if the problem is related to the motherboard or the CPU.
> If it's the Taichi's fault, that problem together with the atrocious boot times and lack of smooth fan curves, makes me very disappointed with Asrock. I'm probably not getting another Asrock. Too bad it's outside of the warranty period.


Following up on my instability at Prime95 on a stock 3700X, I swaped the X370 Taichi for my Gigabyte B450 AORUS PRO and the CPU is perfectly stable!
What's strange is that my 1600X is also perfectly stable on the X370 Taichi, leaving me to wonder if this is a bug in the X370 Taichi BIOS with Zen 2 CPUs. The fact that it fails in the same fashion for @jearly410 and more people using Zen 2 on this thread makes me suspicious it's a BIOS problem.
I have yet to find a single person confirming me that the 3700X passes Prime95 at stock settings on the X370 Taichi.


----------



## Quantium40

BlueNinja0 said:


> Following up on my instability at Prime95 on a stock 3700X, I swaped the X370 Taichi for my Gigabyte B450 AORUS PRO and the CPU is perfectly stable!
> What's strange is that my 1600X is also perfectly stable on the X370 Taichi, leaving me to wonder if this is a bug in the X370 Taichi BIOS with Zen 2 CPUs. The fact that it fails in the same fashion for @jearly410 and more people using Zen 2 on this thread makes me suspicious it's a BIOS problem.
> I have yet to find a single person confirming me that the 3700X passes Prime95 at stock settings on the X370 Taichi.


Sooo... like this?


----------



## LukeJeong

Just in case anyone's interested.
Zen3 bios leaked for AsRock A320M HDV R4.0 is real and with 5900X, I managed to oc B-die memory to 1:1 4133 18-20-20-20-38-56 1.35v. Can't post with 4200 even with cl22.
Bios looked like official beta, so I guess maybe 1st gen AsRock boards will have high chance to get Zen3 support


----------



## BlueNinja0

Quantium40 said:


> Sooo... like this?


Set Prime95 as my attached picture and let it run for a few hours. This is how I consistently trigger fatal errors on this board.
Make sure you're running the latest version: v29.8b6


----------



## thomasck

LukeJeong said:


> Just in case anyone's interested.
> Zen3 bios leaked for AsRock A320M HDV R4.0 is real and with 5900X, I managed to oc B-die memory to 1:1 4133 18-20-20-20-38-56 1.35v. Can't post with 4200 even with cl22.
> Bios looked like official beta, so I guess maybe 1st gen AsRock boards will have high chance to get Zen3 support
> 
> View attachment 2464971
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464973
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464972


Great stuff. There's a light in the end of the tunnel then. Good to know.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oile

LukeJeong said:


> Just in case anyone's interested.
> Zen3 bios leaked for AsRock A320M HDV R4.0 is real and with 5900X, I managed to oc B-die memory to 1:1 4133 18-20-20-20-38-56 1.35v. Can't post with 4200 even with cl22.
> Bios looked like official beta, so I guess maybe 1st gen AsRock boards will have high chance to get Zen3 support
> 
> View attachment 2464971
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464973
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464972


Can I ask where did you get the bios from? Was from chiphell's Baidu Asrock folder?


----------



## LukeJeong

oile said:


> Can I ask where did you get the bios from? Was from chiphell's Baidu Asrock folder?








提示信息 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验


,Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验




www.chiphell.com




Yes, but I don't have Baidu account so I asked some guy from the local community to help me download bios file.


----------



## Veii

LukeJeong said:


> 提示信息 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验
> 
> 
> ,Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chiphell.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but I don't have Baidu account so I asked some guy from the local community to help me download bios file.


Here Baidu Reupload:


http://0x0.st/inf0.zip


ASRock B450 5xxx Series / chiphell Baidu Reuploads


http://0x0.st/insa.7z




Spoiler: Supported Lineup



B450 Gaming K4
B450 Gaming ITX_AC
B450 Pro4
B450 Pro4 R2
B450 Steel Legend
B450M Steel Legend
B450M Pro4
B450M Pro4 R2
B450M HDV 
B450M HDV R4


----------



## zhadoom

Veii said:


> Here Baidu Reupload:
> 
> 
> http://0x0.st/inf0.zip
> 
> 
> ASRock B450 5xxx Series / chiphell Baidu Reuploads
> 
> 
> http://0x0.st/insa.7z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Supported Lineup
> 
> 
> 
> B450 Gaming K4
> B450 Gaming ITX_AC
> B450 Pro4
> B450 Pro4 R2
> B450 Steel Legend
> B450M Steel Legend
> B450M Pro4
> B450M Pro4 R2
> B450M HDV
> B450M HDV R4


Very good news ...
Any sign of X370/X470 bios ? I have both X370 PG and X470 Taichi Ultimate


----------



## Veii

zhadoom said:


> Very good news ...
> Any sign of X370/X470 bios ? I have both X370 PG and X470 Taichi Ultimate


Nothing yet. X470 Taichi & Ultimate will both be very similar
Ultimate only has 2 more modules for 10gbit
X370 Fatal1ty? ~ is identical to the Taichi's 

What ever releases first, can be used on the other Board 
Got myself a X570 and B550 ITX 
Sadly both with many issues and sadly from ASRock pure line-silence
Old Taichi is still collecting dust (packaged) ~ but its not in this country. Developement on it will be paused for some time

Meaning, i'll likely jump over to MSI or ASUS for now
Didnt have a good time with Gigabyte bioses, and at the same time could just grab a Biostar to troll people on the leaderboards :')
Unify-X will release on the 20th only [sadly], but i need a board for review writing
Unsure what i'll get at the end, but as there is line silence from the ASRock Team and the ITX boards have design issues
My next ASR board likely will be >AM5


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Veii said:


> Nothing yet. X470 Taichi & Ultimate will both be very similar
> Ultimate only has 2 more modules for 10gbit
> X370 Fatal1ty? ~ is identical to the Taichi's
> 
> What ever releases first, can be used on the other Board
> Got myself a X570 and B550 ITX
> Sadly both with many issues and sadly from ASRock pure line-silence
> *Old Taichi is still collecting dust (packaged) ~ but its not in this country. Developement on it will be paused for some time*
> 
> Meaning, i'll likely jump over to MSI or ASUS for now
> Didnt have a good time with Gigabyte bioses, and at the same time could just grab a Biostar to troll people on the leaderboards :')
> Unify-X will release on the 20th only [sadly], but i need a board for review writing
> Unsure what i'll get at the end, but as there is line silence from the ASRock Team and the ITX boards have design issues
> My next ASR board likely will be >AM5


Sad noises...


----------



## Veii

Dekaohtoura said:


> Sad noises...


Many back and forth, this is the result









They didn't let me return it, as it was "opened" lol
But at least upated the bios for free
I love these cheap vipers, a great A0 PCB 

Just need to get in touch with elmor, about this 2 layer stacked 16mb romchip & get a new SOIC-8 clip
This thing has no SPI header, and the rom chip is awkward, i can only access 2 out o 16mb, while it should be 32mb . . . very awkward thing
Well i'm a bit scared to do much unlocking - as currently any bad bios results in a non fixable state
I wish they would change the 8pin HD_AUDIO header to an 8 pin SPI header. SOIC clips destroy themself soo easy

Anywho - at least some progress
But this is no Taichi to give ~here~ support
New bioses are out for X570, it might be Patch D , who knows
I am tempted to convert this B550 to X570 ~ but first i need to be absolutely sure that i can recover it 😐
We'll see but the good news is, i seems like have great memory haha
And the Intersil smart powerstages have a lot of finecontroll
+ Boost curve optimizer allows positive & negative change PER CORE 

Sadly misses the PBO profiles
4.85Ghz on 5600X should run well
we'll see what it takes to hit 5ghz. At least i can use per core curve adjustments ~ which is top for PBO OC 🚀
I'll need to open this bios a bit, but i'm worried lol. First it's time to get an windows installation down, confirm my CL14-14-12 set to be stable, see how 4400 behaves and 20-30h later hopefully have elmor on my side for a bit EVC help with this diva romchip


----------



## fcchin

Keep us posted @Veii


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> Keep us posted @Veii


The board failed Bios flash (froze) and i'm back to ground zero
No post no boot, no spi flash 😂

Had to downconvert to AGESA 1080, all worked well with Vermeer support
DRAM Latency Enchance option staied till 1.1.0.0 Patch B - was about to flash Patch C because my unit didn't have >1900FLCK unlock 
(patch C doesn't have the DRAM Latency Enchance option, but PSP firmware on Patch C, unlocks higher than 1900FCLK)
And it froze mid flash . . .
I wait for elmor to notice his post on the EVC forum and ask for assistance
Romchip is double layer MXIC MX25L1606E [M2I-12G SE923902] ~ 16mb times two, workingas 8x2mb sectors.Very awkawrd thing and i can't read nor flash it.
But this is likely offtopic here 🙇‍♂️
Might make an ASRock ITX thread on here ~ tho couple of people changed forums to "extremehw"
End of the story, ASRock ignores me but i try to support their boards :')


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> The board failed Bios flash (froze) and i'm back to ground zero
> No post no boot, no spi flash 😂
> 
> End of the story, ASRock ignores me but i try to support their boards :')


Oh dear, sorry to hear. Sorry to hear..... let us know good news later when recovered.

If you keep their secrets and not share with us, may be they will support you more, but they probably track your activities and probably don't want liability hence can't expose secret to you, conspiracy theory.


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear. Sorry to hear..... let us know good news later when recovered.
> 
> If you keep their secrets and not share with us, may be they will support you more, but they probably track your activities and probably don't want liability hence can't expose secret to you, conspiracy theory.


We'll see, i figured two flash chips, one 256mb WSON8 and one 16mb dual? , maybe for LED
WSON8 one is on mini spi headers, still 8pin but half the size. might need to solder something together, we'll see

I like them only because of their free bios approach.
But when stuff is hidden 👀 
I like to support them, because on the HW side ~ they do quite well (expect strange little propriatary things)
But on the bios side, it needs a bit of pushing.Bios team likely is small i'm not sure
They are fast on fresh new updates, but start also to push higher tier boards over normal ones 
This doesn't fit the "unlocked bios" approach ~ and the main point that makes them better than rival companies (all the options and controls)

Idk 
Since X370/X470 taichi, something changed on their design team 
Little little deal breaking issues between every board
Close to every board has some design issue strangely
I wish something creator similar for B550, but it's already too late ~ taichi feels mid-range
Maybe B650/B660 will be interesting again


----------



## LucaZar

Can't wait for X370 bios... Come on Veii, do something! 🥴


----------



## Czarcastic

LukeJeong said:


> Just in case anyone's interested.
> Zen3 bios leaked for AsRock A320M HDV R4.0 is real and with 5900X, I managed to oc B-die memory to 1:1 4133 18-20-20-20-38-56 1.35v. Can't post with 4200 even with cl22.
> Bios looked like official beta, so I guess maybe 1st gen AsRock boards will have high chance to get Zen3 support
> 
> View attachment 2464971
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464973
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464972


Hm, I was all set on getting 3900X for my X370 Taichi because I thought it won't be supporting Zen3 but if some leaked Bios will make it work then I will hold off and get 5900X instead for that extra 20% IPC gain.


----------



## kithylin

I suppose I'll write here and perhaps I can get some comments. I'll apologize up front if anyone has covered this.. it's a big thread.

Short story time. I had owned an Intel X99 system for a long time since 2015. It was acting up on me a lot, more and more.. motherboard dying. I needed to replace it and at the time I had $300 max at the time and it was black friday 2018 so I went with the cheapest AMD setup I could afford that was equivalent to the I7-5820K setup I had. So my first modern AMD system since 2008 ended up being a Ryzen 5 2600, and a MSI Gaming X470 motherboard. At that point I just needed a computer that worked at all and didn't die on me. This system worked okay for a while and everything was fine. Then Stimulus 2020 came and I made an educated guess based on AMD's history that they would be releasing "Some sort of big bang to end out AM4" like they did with piledriver on AM3+ and I gambled that "whatever big chips that AMD finishes off AM4 with" will likely support 4000+ Mhz ram easily. So I bought a set of 4x8GB Patriot Viper DDR4-4400 with Stimulus. All 4 sticks are single-rank samsung B-Die ram. Initially I got this ram to run in my X470 board with the R5-2600 @ 3533 Mhz stable @ 14-14-14 with some tuning of volts and everything was great. I was also able to run windows 7 64-bit in this system dual-boot and everything was fine. I had a basic system: Single 1080 Ti + NVME SSD and that's the only storage I had and the only expansion cards. No SATA anything, everything else USB.

Well.. this is where it gets to why I'm writing in this thread and where I am now. With Stimulus I wanted other things. I wanted to go nvidia SLI (That's a different subject I don't want to discuss here) so I wanted an AMD board that was SLI compatible and something with a big VRM. The MSI X470 Gaming board was fine but I was nearly overloading it's VRM with an overclocked R5-2600. The VRM's would often run around 80c even with direct airflow after a few hours of crunching data with Adobe Premiere. I was looking on ebay and I happened to find someone selling a ASRock X370 Taichi for $75 free shipping with all the original accessories and retail box and everything. I jumped on it and it's mine now. But I've had a number of problems with this system ever since I switched to this board.

Problem #1: Memory speeds. I know this ram and this CPU could do 3533 @ 14-14-14 with all 4 sticks of 8GB installed (full 4x8GB) and it was stable for around 7 months in the X470 board. But here on this X370 Taichi it won't even POST at all at those speeds. I've even tried it with 1 ram stick installed, nope. 2 sticks installed, nope. The fastest I can get this system to run stable is 3200 @ 12-13-13 with either 2 sticks installed or 4 sticks installed. If I run at this speed, it's perfectly fine. It's sad I can't run at the fast speeds I could previously but.. at least it works. It's been stable for several months @ 3200-12-13-13. I guess it's a limitation of this board. I don't even know. And I've had numerous friends spend hours and days helping me with this. No manner of SoC volts, DRAM volts, bios option tuning, timings, nothing will let this CPU+RAM combo run at 3533 Mhz in this board for any reason. Any thoughts on #1?

Problem #2: General instability (Mostly fixed). When I first got this board from ebay, the general thing most people do is "Let's update the motherboard to the latest bios! That's the best!" so the seller shipped it to me on the latest bios, which for this board was 6.20 at the time. Well I didn't at first know what it was and I was struggling for months to figure out what all the crashing and random blue screens was about. Finally I saw the asrock bios page about the disclaimer not to use 6.20 with my R5-2600. So I back-flashed down to bios 5.60 with AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1, and after switching there _MAGICALLY_ all the instability melted away and I can run full 4150 Mhz all-core OC again and everything's been perfectly fine and stable for months now. I suspect using an even older bios may result in even higher stability for #2 and may get me my ram speed back I had on X470 before. But I can't figure out a way to reliably flash back to anything older without bricking the board. Any thoughts on Back-flashing? I do have access to a eeprom USB flasher and know how to use it. I think the bios chips are soldered on this board though (sadly) and that's a bit of a bear to get flashed sometimes. I have the clip-on thing but it doesn't work 90% of the time.

And Problem #3: Minor and I do understand up front that I'm probably the only one to ever care about this, but.. I can't run windows 7 on this system. Even with all the drivers loaded and slipstreamed it for USB-3 and NVME on install it will completely at random blue screen and it's different every time. Sometimes at desktop sometimes in a game, but it always blue screens and never works. Win7 was flawless on the X470 board. It ran all the time and never crashed and never blue screened for months. But it just won't run on this board. Does anyone have any input on #3?

Otherwise: The X370 Taichi is a fantastic board and the big VRM is much better for my overclocked R5-2600, peaking at 51c under heavy workloads vs the mid-80's C with that MSI board I had at first. I hope and pray that ASRock releases a bios for 5000 series for this board some day. I really don't want to give it up. The VRM's on the X470 and X570 taichi aren't as big as they are on this X370 Taichi and I'd like to go up to an overclocked 5950X some day.


----------



## Quantium40

BlueNinja0 said:


> Set Prime95 as my attached picture and let it run for a few hours. This is how I consistently trigger fatal errors on this board.
> Make sure you're running the latest version: v29.8b6


Yep, I can't get Prime95 to run continuously for more than like an hour with those settings.
I game on it regularly for 4+ hours at a sitting with no problems to speak of, do plenty of other mundane things. 
Seems more stable than my work laptop. 
Haven't done any heavy Linux compiles with it recently or any crazy data science things.
Guess its time to try out the ASUS TUF X570 I just got from the Bay of E for $99 😁


----------



## BlueNinja0

Quantium40 said:


> Yep, I can't get Prime95 to run continuously for more than like an hour with those settings.
> I game on it regularly for 4+ hours at a sitting with no problems to speak of, do plenty of other mundane things.
> Seems more stable than my work laptop.
> Haven't done any heavy Linux compiles with it recently or any crazy data science things.
> Guess its time to try out the ASUS TUF X570 I just got from the Bay of E for $99 😁


I knew it! I have not found a single user who has managed to confirm passing Prime95 with those settings on a Zen 2 CPU on the X370 Taichi. This mobo is not stable with Zen 2 at all!
This should ring alarm bells for any Zen 2 user on this thread, people. Instability at stock settings is inadmissible.


----------



## Senniha

Did you inform ASRock support team for instability in bios with Zen2?Still no beta bios for x470/x370 Taichi.


----------



## BlueNinja0

Not yet, because I did not know if it was just my mobo or a widespread issue. Looks like it's widespread. I'll probably contact them yeah.


----------



## zeroibis

Veii said:


> Nothing yet. X470 Taichi & Ultimate will both be very similar
> Ultimate only has 2 more modules for 10gbit
> X370 Fatal1ty? ~ is identical to the Taichi's
> 
> What ever releases first, can be used on the other Board
> Got myself a X570 and B550 ITX
> Sadly both with many issues and sadly from ASRock pure line-silence
> Old Taichi is still collecting dust (packaged) ~ but its not in this country. Developement on it will be paused for some time
> 
> Meaning, i'll likely jump over to MSI or ASUS for now
> Didnt have a good time with Gigabyte bioses, and at the same time could just grab a Biostar to troll people on the leaderboards :')
> Unify-X will release on the 20th only [sadly], but i need a board for review writing
> Unsure what i'll get at the end, but as there is line silence from the ASRock Team and the ITX boards have design issues
> My next ASR board likely will be >AM5


Yea praying for X370 support the X370 Fatal1ty that has a 5gbit port and unless you dropping like $1000 it appears you can only really get up to 2.5gbit on all these x570 boards and given that I transfer files from my 5gbit X370 Fatal1ty to my 10gbit X470 Taichi Ultimate I am not interested in downgrading to 2.5gbit to support a new cpu that there is no reasonable reason my motherboard should not work with. Especially given this is going to be the last AM4 cpu it would be a total waste of money to buy a new motherboard especially when they are now so outrageously overpriced for anything half decent.


----------



## fcchin

BlueNinja0 said:


> This mobo is not stable with Zen 2 at all!


random reboot you mean? even at idling.


----------



## fcchin

kithylin said:


> The MSI X470 The VRM's would often run around 80c even with direct airflow
> 
> Problem #1: Memory speeds. with all 4 sticks of 8GB installed (full 4x8GB)
> 
> Problem #2: General instability (Mostly fixed). which for this board was 6.20 at the time.


MSI X470 Gaming all have L-shape layout heatsinks and they look huge, where the VRM and temps so high I'm surprised, would new thermal compound help? additional thermal pads surround them too???

Problem #1: I think is related to T-topology versus the suspected Daisy-chain in X470. In short their behavious is completely different, all the settings must be re-searched, re-find, re-lookup between them, consider them no parameters share. quick and dirty fix is tRP and tRAS +2 each. or more at times, look up history pages for wisdoms.

Taichi x370 somehow requires more voltages to push ram, I think. Again something to do with T-topology thing, I think.

Problem #2: Am using zen2 and like you 4x8GB, and random reboot even when idling doing nothing versus gaming heavy load whole day no problem, crazy stupid motherboard. bios 6.2 was very bad for me, but other users are fine, might be a buggy flash, then I up to 6.2A and all much better. There's official 6.4 now, I highly recommend it. I'm not simply because warranty is over and I don't want to risk it.

What's your voltages? mind sharing zen timing and all other usual screen shots?

I run VDDCR_SOC 1v only inside the indepth voltages, then run uncore SOC 1.25v and 1.2v respectively
cldo_VDDP is 0.9v
both VDDG is 0.95v

oh, you're zen+, different, nevermind.


----------



## kithylin

fcchin said:


> MSI X470 Gaming all have L-shape layout heatsinks and they look huge, where the VRM and temps so high I'm surprised, would new thermal compound help? additional thermal pads surround them too???
> 
> Problem #1: I think is related to T-topology versus the suspected Daisy-chain in X470. In short their behavious is completely different, all the settings must be re-searched, re-find, re-lookup between them, consider them no parameters share. quick and dirty fix is tRP and tRAS +2 each. or more at times, look up history pages for wisdoms.
> 
> Taichi x370 somehow requires more voltages to push ram, I think. Again something to do with T-topology thing, I think.
> 
> Problem #2: Am using zen2 and like you 4x8GB, and random reboot even when idling doing nothing versus gaming heavy load whole day no problem, crazy stupid motherboard. bios 6.2 was very bad for me, but other users are fine, might be a buggy flash, then I up to 6.2A and all much better. There's official 6.4 now, I highly recommend it. I'm not simply because warranty is over and I don't want to risk it.
> 
> What's your voltages? mind sharing zen timing and all other usual screen shots?
> 
> I run VDDCR_SOC 1v only inside the indepth voltages, then run uncore SOC 1.25v and 1.2v respectively
> cldo_VDDP is 0.9v
> both VDDG is 0.95v
> 
> oh, you're zen+, different, nevermind.


I could post some photos if you want I suppose. I recently had a few minor instability issues and I've stepped it up from 12-13-13 @ 3200 -> 14-14-14 @ 3200 now and seems to be better. 



BlueNinja0 said:


> I knew it! I have not found a single user who has managed to confirm passing Prime95 with those settings on a Zen 2 CPU on the X370 Taichi. This mobo is not stable with Zen 2 at all!
> This should ring alarm bells for any Zen 2 user on this thread, people. Instability at stock settings is inadmissible.


Most likely no one is reporting prime95 stability for anything in 2020 because most sane people stopped using prime95 for actual stability testing several years ago.


----------



## hesee

BlueNinja0 said:


> I knew it! I have not found a single user who has managed to confirm passing Prime95 with those settings on a Zen 2 CPU on the X370 Taichi. This mobo is not stable with Zen 2 at all!
> This should ring alarm bells for any Zen 2 user on this thread, people. Instability at stock settings is inadmissible.


3900X on X370 Professional gaming with 6.40 bios PBO on auto, cpu LLC5, SOC LLC2. Those setting on latest prime (30.3. build6) run for 3.5h before i stopped execution. No errors.










However with regular -50mv offset & PBO enabled did cause errors pretty fast, that setting has been stable before this test. I'll have to find new 100% stable undervolt.


----------



## BlueNinja0

kithylin said:


> Most likely no one is reporting prime95 stability for anything in 2020 because most sane people stopped using prime95 for actual stability testing several years ago.


I would like to know why you think that.
Prime95 is one of the fastest ways to find instability in CPUs. It's updated to squeeze every little bit of performance it can from Zen 2 cores and it fails me where other stress testing tools pass. This tells me Prime95 is better than other tests at finding instability.
Those "sane" people you talk about that are afraid to run Prime95 tests are the same people that think a PC is stable just because it can run games without crashes. Then a few months later find corrupt files in the file system and can't find the cause or when it happened. I use my PC for more than just games, so stability is a must, and this mobo is failing me on that.



hesee said:


> 3900X on X370 Professional gaming with 6.40 bios PBO on auto, cpu LLC5, SOC LLC2. Those setting on latest prime (30.3. build6) run for 3.5h before i stopped execution. No errors.
> However with regular -50mv offset & PBO enabled did cause errors pretty fast, that setting has been stable before this test. I'll have to find new 100% stable undervolt.


Yeah, but now do that same test with all settings at stock on the BIOS. It should never fail at stock. And it fails every user that tried it on this thread.


----------



## hesee

BlueNinja0 said:


> Yeah, but now do that same test with all settings at stock on the BIOS. It should never fail at stock. And it fails every user that tried it on this thread.


Ok, it's running now with uefi defaults. Biggest difference is that it enables virtualization, so ryzen master cannot be used. 
Otherwise it's a LOT easier to to the system. LLC is same for cpu, soc voltage and fabric voltages are lot higher and mem drops to 2133mhz.


----------



## BlueNinja0

@hesee And even though it's much easier, it fails every user that has tried it on this thread. To me, that means there's a severe bug in the BIOS on this board.
What do you mean you can't use Ryzen Master? I can open Ryzen Master with virtualization enabled just fine.


----------



## hesee

BlueNinja0 said:


> @hesee And even though it's much easier, it fails every user that has tried it on this thread. To me, that means there's a severe bug in the BIOS on this board.
> What do you mean you can't use Ryzen Master? I can open Ryzen Master with virtualization enabled just fine.


Well let's see how it behaves after few hours (20min ok so far). 

The Ryzen master part. I have hyper-v installed and if virtualization is enabled in bios, VBS (Virtualization based security) prevents launching of ryzen master.


----------



## BlueNinja0

@hesee Oh, I see, did not know about that hyper-V and ryzen master incompatibility.
I use VirtualBox instead of Hyper-V and Ryzen Master never complained, thankfully.


----------



## hesee

BlueNinja0 said:


> @hesee Oh, I see, did not know about that hyper-V and ryzen master incompatibility.
> I use VirtualBox instead of Hyper-V and Ryzen Master never complained, thankfully.


@BlueNinja0 it has been running 1h 50min, stable so far. Before i put it on with stock settings i did check few undervolts. -25mv did fail in 8min time, -12.5mv did continue about 20min before i swapped to stock run.

It seems that voltage/clock curve has very little marginal in the lower clocks. My 3900X drops to 3675-3700mhz, bellow base clocks with that execution (Then again it's limited by TDC, but it's natural as it's continous strain instead of peaks).


----------



## BlueNinja0

@hesee Hmm, seems only the 3700X specifically is affected then.


----------



## hesee

BlueNinja0 said:


> @hesee Hmm, seems only the 3700X specifically is affected then.


@BlueNinja0: I removed hyperv, windows sandbox and windows linux subsystem that all use hyper-v in the background. Now ryzen master is running as well with that custom prime95.

There's a reason for this. With virtualization on and hyper-v hwinfo reports bus clock as 98.8mhz. There's contradicting claims about that. One is that virtualization & hyper-v causes a sensor reading error and bus is actually 100mhz. Other is that hyper-v actually causes small clock drop as it get's closer to HW than most virtualization solutions. 

Anyway. Now bus is 100mhz with virtualization on, just to eliminate that possibility that i could have run prime with slightly underclocked stock due bus difference.


----------



## hesee

@BlueNinja0 I stopped prime. 3h 18min without errors. Seems that my 3900x is stable with those prime settings and full stock & hyperv enabled/disabled combinations. Still i have to admit, it's heavy test. OCCT and other softwares tolerate big undervolt, but that marginal disappears with prime.


----------



## kithylin

BlueNinja0 said:


> I would like to know why you think that.
> Prime95 is one of the fastest ways to find instability in CPUs. It's updated to squeeze every little bit of performance it can from Zen 2 cores and it fails me where other stress testing tools pass. This tells me Prime95 is better than other tests at finding instability.
> Those "sane" people you talk about that are afraid to run Prime95 tests are the same people that think a PC is stable just because it can run games without crashes. Then a few months later find corrupt files in the file system and can't find the cause or when it happened. I use my PC for more than just games, so stability is a must, and this mobo is failing me on that.


The point of a stability test is to determine if the system will crash when doing a specific task that you normally perform with your computer. If you play games, play 5-8 different games for 4-10 hours a day and see if crashes playing games. If you do adobe premiere rendering then load up a render that takes 5 days to complete, then run that and see if it makes it through. In the case of Prime95 there is nothing that exists that loads a computer in the same way that Prime95 does. There's not even math calculations that will ever load the computer in the same way as how prime95 loads the system. Therefore there's no reason to use Prime95 because it's not actually "Testing anything". It's a fake test that just generates an unrealistic load for no reason what so ever. It doesn't matter if our computers are unstable in Prime95 because we'll never use our computers in the same way that Prime95 works anyway. You could have a computer that is completely and perfectly stable in games and adobe rendering and every other "common daily task" we could do with our computer but fail in 1 second in prime95. That doesn't mean the computer is unstable. The computer is stable. It's just not stable in some old fake test that doesn't represent anything.


----------



## Quantium40

hesee said:


> @BlueNinja0 I stopped prime. 3h 18min without errors. Seems that my 3900x is stable with those prime settings and full stock & hyperv enabled/disabled combinations. Still i have to admit, it's heavy test. OCCT and other softwares tolerate big undervolt, but that marginal disappears with prime.


Hmmm... guess I may reset to the uefi defaults and retry this when I get a chance.
The only thing I can figure is this is RAM related, as I am running bone stock otherwise.
I figured the 3700X shouldn't have any problems. If the 3900x can do it, it would be really weird if the 3700x can't.


----------



## BlueNinja0

kithylin said:


> The point of a stability test is to determine if the system will crash when doing a specific task that you normally perform with your computer. If you play games, play 5-8 different games for 4-10 hours a day and see if crashes playing games. If you do adobe premiere rendering then load up a render that takes 5 days to complete, then run that and see if it makes it through. In the case of Prime95 there is nothing that exists that loads a computer in the same way that Prime95 does. There's not even math calculations that will ever load the computer in the same way as how prime95 loads the system. Therefore there's no reason to use Prime95 because it's not actually "Testing anything". It's a fake test that just generates an unrealistic load for no reason what so ever. It doesn't matter if our computers are unstable in Prime95 because we'll never use our computers in the same way that Prime95 works anyway. You could have a computer that is completely and perfectly stable in games and adobe rendering and every other "common daily task" we could do with our computer but fail in 1 second in prime95. That doesn't mean the computer is unstable. The computer is stable. It's just not stable in some old fake test that doesn't represent anything.


Then, after months of stable gaming and user-visible operations, thinking my PC is stable, I find out a very important file I had has been inexplicably corrupted both on my system and on my backup. And I find out that code I compiled and deployed to the production server is giving off unexplainable errors that don't occur on my machine.

Please read up on silent data corruption and stop spreading this misinformation that might screw over other people. There's a reason companies do the most severe stress tests on their machines at STOCK.
The only acceptable exception is if you just use your computer as a games console and don't ever store anything useful on it. And even then, you might have invisible system files corruption generating all kinds of errors.



hesee said:


> @BlueNinja0: I removed hyperv, windows sandbox and windows linux subsystem that all use hyper-v in the background. Now ryzen master is running as well with that custom prime95.
> 
> There's a reason for this. With virtualization on and hyper-v hwinfo reports bus clock as 98.8mhz. There's contradicting claims about that. One is that virtualization & hyper-v causes a sensor reading error and bus is actually 100mhz. Other is that hyper-v actually causes small clock drop as it get's closer to HW than most virtualization solutions.
> 
> Anyway. Now bus is 100mhz with virtualization on, just to eliminate that possibility that i could have run prime with slightly underclocked stock due bus difference.





hesee said:


> @BlueNinja0 I stopped prime. 3h 18min without errors. Seems that my 3900x is stable with those prime settings and full stock & hyperv enabled/disabled combinations. Still i have to admit, it's heavy test. OCCT and other softwares tolerate big undervolt, but that marginal disappears with prime.


Ah I see. Nice thorough testing you did there.
Yeah, seems like only the 3700X is being affected, going by the tests done by users on this thread, only the 3700X fails, but it fails consistently. This is why I say this might just be a BIOS bug. Some misconfiguration by AsRock. We should contact them with this issue. I know I will.


----------



## BlueNinja0

Quantium40 said:


> Hmmm... guess I may reset to the uefi defaults and retry this when I get a chance.
> The only thing I can figure is this is RAM related, as I am running bone stock otherwise.
> I figured the 3700X shouldn't have any problems. If the 3900x can do it, it would be really weird if the 3700x can't.


If it's a bug or AsRock BIOS misconfiguration, it might be perfectly possible that it just affects the 3700X.
My CPU is perfectly stable on another motherboard. Only fails on this one.


----------



## thomasck

@BlueNinja0 I've also tested with a 3900X bios 6.40 full stock. 5 hours something overnight no errors. Yeah I sleep that much 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

BlueNinja0 said:


> Then, after months of stable gaming and user-visible operations, thinking my PC is stable, I find out a very important file I had has been inexplicably corrupted both on my system and on my backup. And I find out that code I compiled and deployed to the production server is giving off unexplainable errors that don't occur on my machine.
> 
> Please read up on silent data corruption and stop spreading this misinformation that might screw over other people. *There's a reason companies do the most severe stress tests on their machines at STOCK.*
> The only acceptable exception is if you just use your computer as a games console and don't ever store anything useful on it. And even then, you might have invisible system files corruption generating all kinds of errors.


Do you have any proof of this (like legit studies/sources)? All I saw was unsubstantiated claims about it when looking into it (not that I tried very hard after a few "articles" of hand-wavy-nonsense). I'm not saying I don't believe you, I just would like to read more into it without having to see some kind of product/service getting pushed in the 'article.'

Also (dead serious), why OC in the first place if stability is the end goal? How do you feel about degradation? Do you run Furmark for hours on your GPUs? 

*If you leave something at stock, do you still stress it to make sure it is actually good? *

For the bolded (in the quote), I mean, what else are they going to do? Test it NOT at stock? What does that do for them? Either they push it further than stock and bin it higher OR they don't push it to stock settings and then it isn't stable at stock.

I am biased in this regard as I never stress test anymore (or really ever do outside of testing settings before selling stuff), but your post comes off really 'holier than thou' to me (and I am fairly certain that that isn't your intention); *I genuinely do want to pick your brain about this stuff as I have never really heard it mentioned and a basic search into it led me nowhere.*


----------



## BlueNinja0

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Do you have any proof of this (like legit studies/sources)? All I saw was unsubstantiated claims about it when looking into it (not that I tried very hard after a few "articles" of hand-wavy-nonsense). I'm not saying I don't believe you, I just would like to read more into it without having to see some kind of product/service getting pushed in the 'article.'


Yes sure, you raise a few good questions.
Google for example, stress tests all their servers with this tool: https://github.com/stressapptest/stressapptest
They released the source code.
Intel for example uses Linpack on their systems.
It's common for companies to stress test their systems before they go into production. It's easy, it's fast and there's no downsides to it.



Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Also (dead serious), why OC in the first place if stability is the end goal? How do you feel about degradation? Do you run Furmark for hours on your GPUs?


I'm not overclocking. I stress tested my system at STOCK, and it's unstable. Good thing that I stress tested my system.
As for stress testing GPUs, that's not as critical (speaking about gaming, not compute), as an unstable GPU won't cause any damage on your filesystem or any critical process. All it might do is show a few bugged pixels. And there's nothing wrong with running Furmark for a few hours. If your GPU melts down from software instructions at stock, it's defective and you should RMA it immediately.



Jedi Mind Trick said:


> *If you leave something at stock, do you still stress it to make sure it is actually good? *
> 
> For the bolded (in the quote), I mean, what else are they going to do? Test it NOT at stock? What does that do for them? Either they push it further than stock and bin it higher OR they don't push it to stock settings and then it isn't stable at stock.


Not sure I understand the rest of your question. Who's "they"?
But yes, I do stress test my PC at stock after I assemble it. If I didn't, I wouldn't find out that my system is unstable on the X370 Taichi.
Even if you OC, I think it's important to see if everything is stable at stock first, and only then start OCing.



Jedi Mind Trick said:


> I am biased in this regard as I never stress test anymore (or really ever do outside of testing settings before selling stuff), but your post comes off really 'holier than thou' to me (and I am fairly certain that that isn't your intention); *I genuinely do want to pick your brain about this stuff as I have never really heard it mentioned and a basic search into it led me nowhere.*


HAHA no problem! Pick away! Didn't mean to sound 'holier than thou', as I'm just trying to stop the spreading of certain myths.

What have you searched on Google? Silent data corruption is very real, unfortunately. It's a widely known problem and CERN did a huge experiment on it on Petabytes of data recently. ZFS for example was developed to try and mitigate it.
An unstable system only increases the chance of it happening. It's easy to see why: a single flipped bit on an unstable CPU's cache or any CPU register might generate corrupt data that that will eventually be stored on a file silently (no errors raised), which is then propagated to your backup, replacing the good copy of the file, and making it unrecoverable.
That's not to mention all those situations where your PC bugs out for whatever reason we never find why.
And that's why you should always stress test your PC a bit after you build or buy one.
Now, if you don't use your PC for anything important and don't mind any of the above, sure, there are no big consequences in running unstable systems.


----------



## kithylin

BlueNinja0 said:


> Now, if you don't use your PC for anything important and don't mind any of the above, sure, there are no big consequences in running unstable systems.


People using computers for important tasks like that aren't overclocking in the first place. If stability is that critical they won't risk it. Stock computer components won't have corruption issues and there's no reason to stress test them. Overclocking is only for random home computer users that play games or record gameplay footage to post on youtube or other non-critical tasks. It's good enough that home computers being overclocked are only stable in 99.99% of applications.


----------



## BlueNinja0

kithylin said:


> Stock computer components won't have corruption issues and there's no reason to stress test them.


Case in point, I'm pissed at AsRock because this motherboard seems to be unstable with the 3700X at STOCK.
I know this, because I stress tested my system, or else I wouldn't know. Hence why it's important to stress test.



kithylin said:


> Overclocking is only for random home computer users that play games or record gameplay footage to post on youtube or other non-critical tasks. It's good enough that home computers being overclocked are only stable in 99.99% of applications.


Sure. Nothing wrong with that, as long as you don't store important files there.


----------



## kithylin

BlueNinja0 said:


> Sure. Nothing wrong with that, as long as you don't store important files there.


I still stress test my systems, I just don't use prime95. 15 runs of cinebench R20 multi + 1-2 hours of converting videos in handbrake + play games for a few hours. If it passes all that it's good enough. Running Prime95 today is like taking your vehicle, putting it in park and rev'ing the motor to redline and holding it there for 4 hours. Will the vehicle survive? Probably. Is it a good idea? Probably not. Even if it did survive, would you be doing that to your vehicle on a regular basis? Probably not. The only time prime95 makes sense is if someone with a home computer is going to be doing some sort of mathematical computational task where they deal with millions of prime numbers on a daily basis. If that's what they intend to do with their computer, then sure use prime95. If they're just a gamer that watches youtube and streams and will never deal with computational tasks involving prime numbers then it's pointless.


----------



## hesee

kithylin said:


> I still stress test my systems, I just don't use prime95. 15 runs of cinebench R20 multi + 1-2 hours of converting videos in handbrake + play games for a few hours. If it passes all that it's good enough. Running Prime95 today is like taking your vehicle, putting it in park and rev'ing the motor to redline and holding it there for 4 hours. Will the vehicle survive? Probably. Is it a good idea? Probably not. Even if it did survive, would you be doing that to your vehicle on a regular basis? Probably not. The only time prime95 makes sense is if someone with a home computer is going to be doing some sort of mathematical computational task where they deal with millions of prime numbers on a daily basis. If that's what they intend to do with their computer, then sure use prime95. If they're just a gamer that watches youtube and streams and will never deal with computational tasks involving prime numbers then it's pointless.


Personally i use Prime only in short burst in stability testing. It has too many configuration varibles to change load from ok to insane and with new prosessors it requires a lot of googling to get it right. As it's load is in the max side totally unrealistic i use in 15-30min tests. Just to see if overclock/undervolt can handle it, if for some bizzare reason some SW uses similiar instruction sets between operations. 
In @BlueNinja0's scenario it was propably first time when i saw Ryzen to switch from EDC to TDC limit, so test had merit in that side. It tested motherboards power handling firmware.

Otherwise it's just Ram testing (karhu), OCCT for figuring SOC volts and cpu stability and then realbench so see combined gpu & cpu load is handled ok. Most heavy thing i do in my system is encoding and realbench allready tests that. Anyway before prime usually OCCT failed in first 10min perioid, or kept going and other tests were lighter.


----------



## BlueNinja0

kithylin said:


> Running Prime95 today is like taking your vehicle, putting it in park and rev'ing the motor to redline and holding it there for 4 hours.


This is a really bad analogy.
Rev'ing an engine to redline for 4 hours is harmful for the engine. Running Prime95 on a CPU is a harmless operation. CPUs are designed to run these tasks 24/7 for YEARS.
If my system fails Prime95 consistently in less than 10 minutes. Then something is wrong with my system.



kithylin said:


> The only time prime95 makes sense is if someone with a home computer is going to be doing some sort of mathematical computational task where they deal with millions of prime numbers on a daily basis.


Or if they have important files they don't want to lose.
Or if they do work on that computer.
Or if they want an operating system that won't break down a few months down the line inexplicably with some corrupt file.



hesee said:


> Personally i use Prime only in short burst in stability testing. It has too many configuration varibles to change load from ok to insane and with new prosessors it requires a lot of googling to get it right.


You can just use the Blend option, which will test a bit of everything and leave it overnight and you're done.
You don't need to Google anything. Prime95 is usually very fast in updating to support the new features in new CPUs. It's probably the more thorough test for new CPUs.

The only reason I was using those very specific settings was because I narrowed it down to that being the specific test that fails on the X370 Taichi. The first time I found the failure out, I was running in Blend mode.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

BlueNinja0 said:


> Yes sure, you raise a few good questions.
> Google for example, stress tests all their servers with this tool: https://github.com/stressapptest/stressapptest
> They released the source code.
> Intel for example uses Linpack on their systems.
> It's common for companies to stress test their systems before they go into production. It's easy, it's fast and there's no downsides to it.
> 
> 
> I'm not overclocking. I stress tested my system at STOCK, and it's unstable. Good thing that I stress tested my system.
> As for stress testing GPUs, that's not as critical (speaking about gaming, not compute), as an unstable GPU won't cause any damage on your filesystem or any critical process. All it might do is show a few bugged pixels. And there's nothing wrong with running Furmark for a few hours. If your GPU melts down from software instructions at stock, it's defective and you should RMA it immediately.
> 
> 
> *Not sure I understand the rest of your question. Who's "they"?*
> But yes, I do stress test my PC at stock after I assemble it. If I didn't, I wouldn't find out that my system is unstable on the X370 Taichi.
> Even if you OC, I think it's important to see if everything is stable at stock first, and only then start OCing.
> 
> 
> *HAHA no problem! Pick away! Didn't mean to sound 'holier than thou', as I'm just trying to stop the spreading of certain myths.*
> 
> What have you searched on Google? Silent data corruption is very real, unfortunately. It's a widely known problem and CERN did a huge experiment on it on Petabytes of data recently. ZFS for example was developed to try and mitigate it.
> An unstable system only increases the chance of it happening. It's easy to see why: a single flipped bit on an unstable CPU's cache or any CPU register might generate corrupt data that that will eventually be stored on a file silently (no errors raised), which is then propagated to your backup, replacing the good copy of the file, and making it unrecoverable.
> That's not to mention all those situations where your PC bugs out for whatever reason we never find why.
> And that's why you should always stress test your PC a bit after you build or buy one.
> Now, if you don't use your PC for anything important and don't mind any of the above, sure, there are no big consequences in running unstable systems.


For the bold (just bold), I knew that wasn't the case, the little "brat" in me just read it that way the first time and mentally got defensive.

*Helluva response and really appreciate it man!*

Literally searched "Overclocking silent data corruption" (on Bing, to be fair) got a few forums posts (looked like stackoverflow style if it wasn't them specifically) about how it *could* lead to corruption and a bunch of paid-promos that seemed like they were trying to "scare" readers into buying some king of cloud-backup-storage with some kind of auto-checksum-verification thing to make sure the customer's data was "correct" after being uploaded.

The "they" (bolded and underlined in your post; wish I didn't suck at formatting my posts) was the manufacturers (eg Intel stressing stuff at 'stock' before selling it, not Google/whomever is buying the stuff using it) not the end users, reading comprehension fail on my part there too. That makes a ton of sense, glad you responded/cleared that up because, man, was I not reading your post correctly!


----------



## kithylin

BlueNinja0 said:


> This is a really bad analogy.
> Rev'ing an engine to redline for 4 hours is harmful for the engine. Running Prime95 on a CPU is a harmless operation. CPUs are designed to run these tasks 24/7 for YEARS.
> If my system fails Prime95 consistently in less than 10 minutes. Then something is wrong with my system.


Prime95 artificially causes the computer's components to heat up and run hotter than any normal program could ever possibly heat up the computer. Nothing else gets the system as hot as prime95 does. It's a perfect analogy.




BlueNinja0 said:


> Or if they have important files they don't want to lose.
> Or if they do work on that computer.
> Or if they want an operating system that won't break down a few months down the line inexplicably with some corrupt file.


Just so you are aware: Prime95 does not test the stability of file storage or I/O with files, and it does not test any other program's functionality other than computing prime numbers. You could have a computer that's perfectly stable in prime95 but still crash in handbrake, adobe, compiling programs, playing games, recording video, etc. Just because your computer is stable for 24 hours in prime95 does not mean it still won't crash. It just won't crash computing prime numbers. People need to understand that about what they are testing. The reason I say all of this and the reason I stopped using prime95 years ago is because I had a computer several years ago back in 2010, a 6 core I7 system and It would sit there and run 24-hours in Prime95 non-stop with no issues, no crashing and it passed perfectly. Yet at the same time I could run the same computer on the same overclock through handbrake converting a video and the program would crash and end after 1-2 hours of conversion. And even though it was "Prime95 stable", it would repeatedly cause ARK: Survival Evolved to crash to desktop completely at random. Prime95 is not the "be all end all" test of stability. Just because something is stable in Prime95 doesn't mean jack squat.


----------



## BlueNinja0

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> For the bold (just bold), I knew that wasn't the case, the little "brat" in me just read it that way the first time and mentally got defensive.
> 
> *Helluva response and really appreciate it man!*
> 
> Literally searched "Overclocking silent data corruption" (on Bing, to be fair) got a few forums posts (looked like stackoverflow style if it wasn't them specifically) about how it *could* lead to corruption and a bunch of paid-promos that seemed like they were trying to "scare" readers into buying some king of cloud-backup-storage with some kind of auto-checksum-verification thing to make sure the customer's data was "correct" after being uploaded.
> 
> The "they" (bolded and underlined in your post; wish I didn't suck at formatting my posts) was the manufacturers (eg Intel stressing stuff at 'stock' before selling it, not Google/whomever is buying the stuff using it) not the end users, reading comprehension fail on my part there too. That makes a ton of sense, glad you responded/cleared that up because, man, was I not reading your post correctly!


No problem man!
Yeah, ofc cloud companies' marketing will try to sell on that fear.
And yeah, sure, the CPUs are tested for QA and binning with special machines at the factory. But the client typically tests the hardware on arrival to send back any potential defective hardware ASAP before it ruins their datacenter.



kithylin said:


> Prime95 artificially causes the computer's components to heat up and run hotter than any normal program could ever possibly heat up the computer. Nothing else gets the system as hot as prime95 does. It's a perfect analogy.


It's a bad analogy because an engine is not designed to be kept at redline, while a CPU is designed to sustain this amperage at this temperature.
Running an engine at redline for hours has consequences.
Running Prime95 for hours on a stock system is completely harmless.



kithylin said:


> Just so you are aware: Prime95 does not test the stability of file storage or I/O with files, and it does not test any other program's functionality other than computing prime numbers.


You don't seem to understand how a semiconductor works electrically. This has nothing to do with specific operating system tasks. The only thing that matters is if all the transistors are switching on time correctly before the next clock cycle comes. If a single one of the billions of transistors is not switching correctly, you have a potentially unstable system.
A file will be composed of whatever calculations were necessary to create it. If a single bit was affected by a failing transistor, the file is corrupted silently.

I was having a problem with my PC crashing when waking from sleep (a possible sign of instability), but this was only happening randomly every few weeks. There was no way for me to diagnose if this was a Windows bug or a problem on my system. Prime95 rooted the instability out in less than 10 minutes and confirmed it was an hardware problem. It's an extremely useful tool for stress testing.



kithylin said:


> Just because your computer is stable for 24 hours in prime95 does not mean it still won't crash.


Never said it wouldn't. If, by luck, the problematic transistor is not touched by Prime95, naturally it will not find any instability. But Prime95 uses a very wide array of instructions that many other stress test tools might not use, such as AVX2 and AVX-512, among others, so it has a big coverage of instructions.
For people wanting 24/7 stability, it's recommended to use as many different stress test tools as possible, ofc.


----------



## kithylin

BlueNinja0 said:


> Running Prime95 for hours on a stock system is completely harmless.


A stock system yes I agree with you there. The issue is people are overclocking the system well beyond it's rated design parameters and then running prime95 on an overclock and that's where it can be dangerous sometimes. In general Prime95 (stock or overclocked) is going to cause all components to run at least +10c and sometimes +20c hotter than the system would ever see under any other type of "normal program". Sure stock chips can handle it and have protections built in. But why expose a chip to 90c constantly for a few hours when it will only ever max out at 75c under normal programs? It's just creating heat and making the system run super hot for no useful reason other than "Let's see how hot we can run it". It's also playing a gambling game of "Let's hope and pray that my processor's safety features actually work and it'll shut off the system before it sustains damage". What about people that buy low end AM4 boards with no heatsink on the VRM's and then plop in a 12 core chip and run prime95 on it and run the VRM's @ 125c for 4 hours. No one tells them that it's dangerous for their board to do that.




BlueNinja0 said:


> You don't seem to understand how a semiconductor works electrically. This has nothing to do with specific operating system tasks. The only thing that matters is if all the transistors are switching on time correctly before the next clock cycle comes. If a single one of the billions of transistors is not switching correctly, you have a potentially unstable system.


Don't forget that it's not just transistors and switching them. There's also the cache pools, caching algorithms, branch prediction, different instruction sets, etc. Every different game, program and process with the computer loads the processor and it's caching system differently. My issue is with people I see in the forums that _ONLY_ test with Prime95. They run a system through Prime95 for 3-4 hours and claim "Oh it's Prime stable, everything in the system is stable." and then they stop testing and go do everything with the system. That's very common. At least 90% of people posting on OCN and other forums completely rely on prime95 exclusively. Prime95 is just one test (and not even a really great one). It's just.. I don't even know anymore. Prime95 has just become entrenched in people's minds as the only thing that matters with a computer and it's the only test everyone seems to talk about when testing a computer and processor when I'm reading the forums. :/


----------



## BlueNinja0

kithylin said:


> What about people that buy low end AM4 boards with no heatsink on the VRM's and then plop in a 12 core chip and run prime95 on it and run the VRM's @ 125c for 4 hours. No one tells them that it's dangerous for their board to do that.


No one told them to overclock.
And there are warnings everywhere that overclocking can damage components and is not covered by any warranty.
They need to be knowledgeable about what they're doing and not trust what a few guys parroted online. They need to monitor temperatures and current, and if something goes wrong, it's on them.



kithylin said:


> Don't forget that it's not just transistors and switching them. There's also the cache pools, caching algorithms, branch prediction, different instruction sets, etc.


Those are all just transistors switching. Nothing more, nothing less.



kithylin said:


> Prime95 is just one test


Yes, and I agree people should not use just a single test, ofc.
It is though, a great test, because it finds instabilities extremely fast in most cases (sometimes in a few seconds), and that's why people like it.


----------



## LuciferX

Any news about X470?









Ryzen 5000 CPU support for older AMD motherboards has begun rolling out ahead of schedule


ASRock is first out of the gate, and Asus will follow suit in a couple of weeks.




www.pcgamer.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigboss91

Greetings to all,

I am extremely annoyed and curious on why my build, x370 taichi/3700X/rtx 2070/flareX 16 GB 3200/RM650X perform a lot less in gaming than a same computer with the difference of motherboard X570 aorus and 32 GB ram instead of 16, which I consider irrelevant. The guy in this video 



 scores 60 FPS on average. Ok we can see he has his GPU overclocked, well I did overclock mine aswell, is extremely stable and matched his clocks (memory and core). Still I get 54 FPS and he gets 60 (Average). This is 10% difference, we are not talking about 3-4% difference, which otherwise I would have considered it ok between identical systems... Furthermore we have exact same windows build and nvidia drivers. And we ran the AC: valhalla benchmark with exact same graphics settings. I am on the latest bios 6.40 of x370 taichi... I do not think that my CPU underperforms as I am able to score 2230 cinebench R15 score and 5700 CPU-Z benchmark. Somehow GPU performance is botched... Are there any problems with taichi and 6.40 right now? Also please do help me and tell me if I had to tune some bios settings for ryzen 3700X. Only things I changed were enable XMP, tune some timings to the ones that I read with thaiphoon as they were read wrong by the motherboard (specifically wrong TFAW, TRC), which I dunno why...


----------



## thomasck

@bigboss91 Windows version, amount of background process, ram timings, nvidia settings, are some of them.. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigboss91

thomasck said:


> @bigboss91 Windows version, amount of background process, ram timings, nvidia settings, are some of them..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I forgot to add that we got the exact same windows build and nvidia drivers... What Nvidia settings can affect performance so much? My ram timings are considered good I guess since it is the flare X b-die 3200 kit.


----------



## thomasck

@bigboss91 I'm not a nvidia costumer right now to remember which options, but there are couple which would yield more perf. like tesselation off, textures to performance, vsync off in there too. If you Google you will find a bunch of them. 
By just being bdie does not do much for you, if the timings are loose, or at least looser than his. Tighter timing would yield to you few extra fps, not a lot but it would. And together with less background process, nvidia tweaked for performance would yes outperform your rig. Also he did not state his actual ram and fclk speed. He says his ram is 3200 but does not say what is the speed it is running.

As your ram is bdie, why don't you try to match fclk 1800 1:1? Perhaps in that way + good timings + less background process you might get closer to his performance.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigboss91

thomasck said:


> @bigboss91 I'm not a nvidia costumer right now to remember which options, but there are couple which would yield more perf. like tesselation off, textures to performance, vsync off in there too. If you Google you will find a bunch of them.
> By just being bdie does not do much for you, if the timings are loose, or at least looser than his. Tighter timing would yield to you few extra fps, not a lot but it would. And together with less background process, nvidia tweaked for performance would yes outperform your rig. Also he did not state his actual ram and fclk speed. He says his ram is 3200 but does not say what is the speed it is running.
> 
> As your ram is bdie, why don't you try to match fclk 1800 1:1? Perhaps in that way + good timings + less background process you might get closer to his performance.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Shouldn't FCLK be 1600 since I got 3200 ram? Or I got this wrong? As for the timings it is 14-14-14-14-34


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

What are your frames like at legit-ultra settings at 1440p? Just to get a baseline of how close your perf is to the 5950X test system at Guru3D? 

Assassins Creed: Valhalla graphics perf benchmark review - they got 45 FPS at actual Ultra settings their 2070. 

This game doesn't seem CPU bound enough to me for your ram settings/CPU settings to matter _that_ much.


----------



## thomasck

bigboss91 said:


> Shouldn't FCLK be 1600 since I got 3200 ram? Or I got this wrong? As for the timings it is 14-14-14-14-34


You should, but as mentioned by yourself, bdie chips overclock well therefore with a bit of research you can go to 1800 1:1 and gain some extra free performance. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kithylin

LuciferX said:


> Any news about X470?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen 5000 CPU support for older AMD motherboards has begun rolling out ahead of schedule
> 
> 
> ASRock is first out of the gate, and Asus will follow suit in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pcgamer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EDIT: NEVERMIND! I found a cached version of the news page. I have no idea why ASRock would delete the news article but they did. But google cached it first before it could be deleted so here we go: ASRock > News

So this _IS_ coming and it is a reality.


----------



## BlueNinja0

bigboss91 said:


> I do not think that my CPU underperforms as I am able to score 2230 cinebench R15 score and 5700 CPU-Z benchmark.


I have the same CPU and RAM as you. How did you manage to get 5700 on CPU-Z?
I have my CPU at stock with only the RAM XMP enabled.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> EDIT: NEVERMIND! I found a cached version of the news page. I have no idea why ASRock would delete the news article but they did. But google cached it first before it could be deleted so here we go: ASRock > News
> 
> So this _IS_ coming and it is a reality.


It's not coming. It's already here and working fine.






Regarding our chipsets, we'll just have to keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.


----------



## bigboss91

BlueNinja0 said:


> I have the same CPU and RAM as you. How did you manage to get 5700 on CPU-Z?
> I have my CPU at stock with only the RAM XMP enabled.


Most likely because I have my CPU at all core 4.2 GHz at 1.3v. To be honest I did not fine tune it, it might as well can hit 4.3 at 1.3 but I went for maximum stability. I score better with an all core oc rather than with PBO/XFR and the voltage is always in reasonable values now... Before it would go as high as 1.487 for short boosts, which I know that amd said is fine... but I reach better performance with the OC.


----------



## BlueNinja0

bigboss91 said:


> Most likely because I have my CPU at all core 4.2 GHz at 1.3v. To be honest I did not fine tune it, it might as well can hit 4.3 at 1.3 but I went for maximum stability. I score better with an all core oc rather than with PBO/XFR and the voltage is always in reasonable values now... Before it would go as high as 1.487 for short boosts, which I know that amd said is fine... but I reach better performance with the OC.


Oh, it's OCd. That explains it, haha! I must've missed it on your posts.


----------



## bigboss91

BlueNinja0 said:


> Oh, it's OCd. That explains it, haha! I must've missed it on your posts.


You should try your 1.3v OC aswell I guess... Except if your pbo hits some crazy high 2core or 4core OC. Personally I find that my performance is way more stable this way compared to short bursts at 4.4 GHz in a single core.


----------



## BlueNinja0

bigboss91 said:


> You should try your 1.3v OC aswell I guess... Except if your pbo hits some crazy high 2core or 4core OC. Personally I find that my performance is way more stable this way compared to short bursts at 4.4 GHz in a single core.


I could, but this is my daily work machine, so I prefer guaranteed stability.


----------



## Czarcastic

Dekaohtoura said:


> It's not coming. It's already here and working fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding our chipsets, we'll just have to keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.


Yes, once it's out for X470 Taichi, we will see if people will edit that Bios to make it work for our X370 Taichi.


----------



## Dogzilla07

r/Amd - I got Ryzen 5600X working on my AsRock B350 mobo!! The hope is still alive

Somebody managed to just bios update a b350 board with it's b450 counterpart bios, with no editing and it works with


----------



## Senniha

Why we haven't got any beta bios for Taichi x370/x470? Don't we have any insider tester in group with access to Ashrock support teams?


----------



## bigboss91

It is pure BS that they said no support for X370 and zen 5000. They said 4 generations at am4 socket... And in the end it became 3.


----------



## Spectre73

I tried to flash a modified 6.40 bios with flashrom (used UBU). After the flash, the network cards (wired and wireless) did not work anymore. It seems, they got the same mac address and showed a hardware error. Also, one of the sata controllers did no longer work. Has anyone any idea how to correct that? Flashing back via integrated flash tool repaired that but I would like to use a mod bios.


----------



## Senniha

LukeJeong said:


> Just in case anyone's interested.
> Zen3 bios leaked for AsRock A320M HDV R4.0 is real and with 5900X, I managed to oc B-die memory to 1:1 4133 18-20-20-20-38-56 1.35v. Can't post with 4200 even with cl22.
> Bios looked like official beta, so I guess maybe 1st gen AsRock boards will have high chance to get Zen3 support
> 
> View attachment 2464971
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464973
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464972


Any news for Taichi x470/x370?


----------



## bigboss91

Senniha said:


> Any news for Taichi x470/x370?


If they actually support zen 3 on x370 I will put my 3700X in their ass. I upgraded to 3700X considering it would be my last supported cpu on x370 taichi.


----------



## Senniha

bigboss91 said:


> If they actually support zen 3 on x370 I will put my 3700X in their ass. I upgraded to 3700X considering it would be my last supported cpu on x370 taichi.


It's a great CPU.Ειναι σίγουρο ότι θα μπορέσουμε ν βάλουμε zen3 απλά θα έπρεπε ν είναι port bios,εξάλλου υπάρχουν x570 με 16mb.


----------



## bigboss91

Senniha said:


> It's a great CPU.Ειναι σίγουρο ότι θα μπορέσουμε ν βάλουμε zen3 απλά θα έπρεπε ν είναι port bios,εξάλλου υπάρχουν x570 με 16mb.


Thanks!

To everyone: Do we know if this is the last agesa update that x370 taichi will get? I am talking about 6.40 bios. There are many months since this mobo got updated.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

bigboss91 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> To everyone: Do we know if this is the last agesa update that x370 taichi will get? I am talking about 6.40 bios. There are many months since this mobo got updated.


Χ470 mobos started getting R5xxx support literally yesterday (for some reason B450 got it almost 2 weeks earlier). AMD releases new AGESA patches every 2-3 days, so it's only normal that mb manufacturers will try to support their X570/B550 models firtst.

I guess we'll have some sort of widespread X470 support in the next week or so, and then we'll see what can be done about X370.


----------



## bigboss91

delete this please


----------



## bigboss91

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> What are your frames like at legit-ultra settings at 1440p? Just to get a baseline of how close your perf is to the 5950X test system at Guru3D?
> 
> Assassins Creed: Valhalla graphics perf benchmark review - they got 45 FPS at actual Ultra settings their 2070.
> 
> This game doesn't seem CPU bound enough to me for your ram settings/CPU settings to matter _that_ much.


A bit late to reply to you but I had no monitor, because I sold it. Now I did the test and got 40 FPS on ultra with 2070. Which is... 12.5 % less, a considerable amount... I have no clue why is that. My GPU is 2070 armor and I run it at stock settings for this test. Though, they have a 5950X not a 3700X paired with 2070.


----------



## Veii

X470 Zen 3 bios is out 


https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X470%20Taichi(4.60)ROM.zip



Enjoy converting the X370 Taichi
Hopefully they did not remove the Chipset compatibility
Someone has test it~


----------



## LuciferX

Veii said:


> X470 Zen 3 bios is out
> 
> 
> https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X470%20Taichi(4.60)ROM.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy converting the X370 Taichi
> Hopefully they did not remove the IMC compatibility
> Someone has test it~


Yes! We need brave people trying it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

LuciferX said:


> Yes! We need brave people trying it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my board is still away from me ( 
fcchin can maybe


----------



## smeroni68

New bios v4.60 flashed on my X470 Taichi, seems fine. The only issue is related to the 2 digit motherboard display that show after boot AA instead of cpu temp (as set into bios)... Already happened on other bios.

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> my board is still away from me (
> fcchin can maybe


Hello @Veii, I haven't convert to x470 bios yet,,,,, still scared    

was thinking to just flash x370 taichi 6.4 and be done with, but current 6.2A is very stable now after increase VDDG to 1V, rock solid, v dimm 1.376v hence not much motivation to make small changes.

especially when bios can't reset by rear button, got to remove GPU and PCIe_card_SSD very troublesome.


----------



## Senniha

I have flash converted my Taichi x370 to x470, it I'm on 3.60.I will flash the bios Saturday as I'm not in my town.As I saw its the same size so we as fine!!


----------



## leaglezone

Senniha said:


> I have flash converted my Taichi x370 to x470, it I'm on 3.60.I will flash the bios Saturday as I'm not in my town.As I saw its the same size so we as fine!!


Does this work with x370 fatality pro gaming?


----------



## LuciferX

leaglezone said:


> Does this work with x370 fatality pro gaming?


ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming Is the same board, plus 5gbps nic , I think is ok, maybe somebody can confirm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zhadoom

Senniha said:


> I have flash converted my Taichi x370 to x470, it I'm on 3.60.I will flash the bios Saturday as I'm not in my town.As I saw its the same size so we as fine!!


Could you please describe the procedure used to flash X470 Taichi bios to X370 Taichi ?


----------



## bigboss91

So if it is actually possible to install 5000 series on X370 taichi, won't the manufacturers support it?


----------



## LuciferX

bigboss91 said:


> So if it is actually possible to install 5000 series on X370 taichi, won't the manufacturers support it?


It won’t be official, no warranties, you need to convert Bios from x370 to x470 using the right bios version and instructions, I don’t know if future updates could be downloaded from asrock website without breaking something...

For now, we need to wait for someone to try it.

Any trade off right now converting taichi to x470 bios? (Rgb? I/O , onboard and back ports?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Senniha

zhadoom said:


> Could you please describe the procedure used to flash X470 Taichi bios to X370 Taichi ?


The guide was in here.. Please search for the page,I followed the guide using a flash usb and flashrom.I saved my x370 bios for warranty.Now I will follow the upgrade path of x470 and flash from bios the rest BIOSes to final.


----------



## Gah Duma

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336354970426167296
I wonder if someone can find this BIOS on Chiphell. No need for flashing to X470.


----------



## LuciferX

Gah Duma said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336354970426167296
> I wonder if someone can find this BIOS on Chiphell. No need for flashing to X470.


This is the post in Chiphell , I dont know how to check if the file is real






疑似华擎 X370 Taichi Ryzen 5000 BIOS 流出 - 电脑讨论 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验


疑似华擎 X370 Taichi Ryzen 5000 BIOS 流出,疑似 X370 Taichi 支持 Ryzen 5000 的 BIOS不过我没有这块主板，哪位有主板的勇士帮忙测试一下看看。链接：https://pan.baidu.com/s/1plmju2DiFgW0gKHrljYjSA 提取码：z ...,电脑讨论,讨论区-技术与经验的讨论 ,Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验




www.chiphell.com





Link: 百度网盘 请输入提取码 pass: zqzr

Tried translator, but I need an account to download the file:


----------



## bigboss91

I tried to overclock my flareX 3200 bdie. Anything higher than 3466 cannot post on my 3700X and taichi x370. I managed to run 3400 MHz with 1usmus safe timings without errors. Is this the normal expectations of b-die in x370 taichi? Or my kit is bad bin? Managed to achieve latency 68ns.


----------



## Senniha

Just flashed 4.60 in my convert x370 taichi to x470.It seems that xmp is broken and i cant boot with 3333.I tried for 2 hours and still I can't manage to run my memory 🤪 in 3333cl16 which I was was able with all previous BIOSes as x370,and flash mod x470 3.60.I flashed the 3.90,4.20,4.60 with instant flash as I was in x470 path.Any others tried 4.60?


----------



## Senniha

Veii said:


> my board is still away from me (
> fcchin can maybe


I have flashed but memory training does not pass with xmp,can you help me.Its the only BIOS that I can't load my memory settings.


Veii said:


> X470 Zen 3 bios is out
> 
> 
> https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X470%20Taichi(4.60)ROM.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy converting the X370 Taichi
> Hopefully they did not remove the Chipset compatibility
> Someone has test it~


I have flashed it,can you help me with memory,xmp seems broken,failing to train.


----------



## Senniha

smeroni68 said:


> New bios v4.60 flashed on my X470 Taichi, seems fine. The only issue is related to the 2 digit motherboard display that show after boot AA instead of cpu temp (as set into bios)... Already happened on other bios.
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


Can you run your xmp profile,what cpu and which speed you run your memory?


----------



## Senniha

It seems that memory xmp is broken with zen+,I will roll back 4.20 as I don't have zen3 yet.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/k9c58o


----------



## Veii

Gah Duma said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336354970426167296
> I wonder if someone can find this BIOS on Chiphell. No need for flashing to X470.
> 
> 
> LuciferX said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the post in Chiphell , I dont know how to check if the file is real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 疑似华擎 X370 Taichi Ryzen 5000 BIOS 流出 - 电脑讨论 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验
> 
> 
> 疑似华擎 X370 Taichi Ryzen 5000 BIOS 流出,疑似 X370 Taichi 支持 Ryzen 5000 的 BIOS不过我没有这块主板，哪位有主板的勇士帮忙测试一下看看。链接：https://pan.baidu.com/s/1plmju2DiFgW0gKHrljYjSA 提取码：z ...,电脑讨论,讨论区-技术与经验的讨论 ,Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chiphell.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: 百度网盘 请输入提取码 pass: zqzr
> 
> Tried translator, but I need an account to download the file:
> 
> View attachment 2468521
Click to expand...

Here is the reupload of X370 Taichi P6.61





X370 TAICHI(P6.61).zip







drive.google.com






Senniha said:


> I have flashed but memory training does not pass with xmp,can you help me.Its the only BIOS that I can't load my memory settings.
> 
> I have flashed it,can you help me with memory,xmp seems broken,failing to train.


I should have mentioned this:








my bad ~ glad you didn't have post issues
Expected that people would know that beyond AGESA 1001/2 - meaning 1080 and higher , the support for old CPUs is cut
You have memory OC issues and likely even CPU OC issues - because there are no modules for Zen+ there
It's a Matise+Renoir combo package ~ since 1080 and higher
The only reason why older CPUs work on a 16mb package ~ is for compatibility & legacy issues
But that's then only an ASRock thing and maybe some ASUS board out there

The convert i'm happy that it still works, thanks a lot for confirming
But the AGESA is just too new for 2nd gen ~ 3rd gen would be an option but not 2nd gen


----------



## Gah Duma

All 1.1.0.0 Patch C BIOSes across all mobo manufacturers seemingly have a RAM timing issue. 1.1.0.0 Patch D or 1.1.8.0 will supposedly fix it.


----------



## numlock66

X370 Taichi P6.61 working here with XMP 3200cas14. Very good!


----------



## smeroni68

Senniha said:


> Can you run your xmp profile,what cpu and which speed you run your memory?


I set exactly the same settings as with 4.20, so xmp 3600 c16 plus set manually ram at 3733 and FCK at 1866 and all works perfectly. Cpu is 3900X.

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

Gah Duma said:


> All 1.1.0.0 Patch C BIOSes across all mobo manufacturers seemingly have a RAM timing issue. 1.1.0.0 Patch D or 1.1.8.0 will supposedly fix it.


The only issue on Patch C is the ABL - the newer one which comes as a package with SMU 54.34 instead of 54.30
^ is that FCLK limits where introduced to prevent WHEA errors and keep BAR support working well

I had neither of them,
- haven't seen any WHEA error on anything so far at all 

But there are strongly noticable FCLK limits between 1900 and 2100 FCLK ~ up to used ABL
Well there are a big collection of issues atm between bioses

some limits turn on 2:1 mode on a higher freq & even SMU readout hides it
CPU runs in Single CCD mode, while actually 2 CCDs are build in. It lacks access permissions to 2nd CCD and L3 cache runs at half speed (intentionally disabled for now)
Vermeer has another very strange lockdown - where it OCP turns off if you exceed sub 50ns memory latency
(likely an enforced fabric speed limit)
On Aida64 it's noticable. Stopped OCing & pushing because of that. Till ASRock releases an actual unlocked current bios 

Memory Timings are a bit different and tCKE is used
Core "quality" does change up to set Curve Optimizer setting

Many strange things


----------



## garych

6.61 was acting really weird on my machine, good thing I had a Windows restore point from yesterday.
Seemed like it booted fine on all stock right after flashing, but then I applied all my previous settings by hand and it started doing some strange things, with BSoDs popping up a lot.
Flashed back to 6.40 and restored my profile, all good now.


----------



## ivanivanko

For us noobs, what does working 6.61 on this board means, compatible 5000 series? can we get cpu support list with this bios, is 1000 series supported?


----------



## CubanB

I would be very careful using these beta BIOS on any board that doesn't have USB flashback. If you don't have an older CPU or a way to recover the BIOS, be careful unless you have the right CPU (Zen 2 or Zen 3 etc).


----------



## PJVol

Veii said:


> (likely an enforced fabric speed limit)


Yeah, seems like it is. With anything above 1900 pc stuck on boot with code 07. It needs to clear cmos then to revive. Often when setting 1900 after reset to defaults, boot stops the same way with 07 code, but after pushing "reset", boots successfuly.


Veii said:


> Core "quality" does change up to set Curve Optimizer setting


Isn't it expected behavior, which IIRC Robert Hallock warned about in the pbo2 video?

Edit:
Also have noticed 2:1 turn. For example, setting mclk to 2000(4000 eff.) and leaving fclk at auto gives after boot uclk set to 1000 and fclk to 1800. So just curious, is it possible to somehow force 1:1 mclk:uclk ratio ?


----------



## LuciferX

ivanivanko said:


> For us noobs, what does working 6.61 on this board means, compatible 5000 series? can we get cpu support list with this bios, is 1000 series supported?


Same question here, changelog? What about using for example CPU STOCK and XMP on ram? Any problems with that? I'm still using Zen1 with bios 6.20 I think, no OC just XMP

So, Asrock is going to publish official "alpha/beta" support for Zen3 on Series 300 chipset boards?


----------



## LucaZar

LuciferX said:


> Same question here, changelog?


C'mon guys, its written...

*"Add Renoir/Vermeer Support"*

The only problem now is when Zen3 will be available...


----------



## LuciferX

LucaZar said:


> C'mon guys, its written...
> 
> *"Add Renoir/Vermeer Support"*
> 
> The only problem now is when Zen3 will be available...


Yeah, but we need to know if older generations will work [emoji14] (or at least a list of supported cpus) , imagine having zen1, you need to update with zen1, then shutdown, put the new zen3, and hope everything is working, unless zen1 can boot with that bios for at least troubleshooting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Senniha

Veii said:


> Here is the reupload of X370 Taichi P6.61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X370 TAICHI(P6.61).zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have mentioned this:
> View attachment 2468584
> 
> my bad ~ glad you didn't have post issues
> Expected that people would know that beyond AGESA 1001/2 - meaning 1080 and higher , the support for old CPUs is cut
> You have memory OC issues and likely even CPU OC issues - because there are no modules for Zen+ there
> It's a Matise+Renoir combo package ~ since 1080 and higher
> The only reason why older CPUs work on a 16mb package ~ is for compatibility & legacy issues
> But that's then only an ASRock thing and maybe some ASUS board out there
> 
> The convert i'm happy that it still works, thanks a lot for confirming
> But the AGESA is just too new for 2nd gen ~ 3rd gen would be an option but not 2nd gen


I rolled back to 4.20 as I will keep the x470 upgrade path as long as it's 16mb ROM sizes.Prices and availability in Greece is poor as I aim for 5900x (679€ in Greece) I will wait with zen+.


----------



## NDS322

This is Bios for Asrock X370 PG.

https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370PG661.exe


----------



## garych

And direct link for Taichi https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC661.exe
Both Taichi and Phantom Gaming BIOSes are listed in the dropdown menu on JZelectronic - Shop - JZelectronic - Shop AM4 BIOS news page.


----------



## LuciferX

Nice!














Computertechnik JZelectronic







www.jzelectronic.de


----------



## LucaZar

LuciferX said:


> Nice!
> 
> View attachment 2468639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computertechnik JZelectronic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jzelectronic.de


❤💦


----------



## Unoid

Do we think these 6.61 zen 3 bios's will go official on ASRocks website?


----------



## LuciferX

Maybe? 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

Gave 6.61 another go and after boot at stock, all seems fine. Applied my previous PBO and fan settings, haven't touched RAM yet. So far so good.
Gonna try applying my RAM OC.


----------



## jearly410

I flashed my x370 taichi 3700x from 6.4 to 6.61, kept same power plan and settings (1sumus universal), and I saw a few obvious differences in BIOS:

Reworked AMD CBS, AMD Overclocking tabs
Advanced page has 


I did a basic XMP, seemed to behave like the previous bios.

Inside Windows, the AMD preferred cores (7 and 8) were not being selected, instead cores 1,2, and 3 were.

In the past this issue was seen when adjusting the CPPC setting in BIOS, and these settings have been grouped in 6.61, unlike 6.4 where it is individually selectable.

Here's defaut 6.61 bios RAM timings: 








Nothing for my 3700X to gain, will revert to 6.4 until I can get a new CPU in hand.


----------



## garych

I don't recommend turning off CSM on 6.61. It makes my system forget my monitors, and it looks as if they get re-detected like just installed a new graphics driver, each time I turn on the system.
Doesn't happen with CSM on.


----------



## Senniha

jearly410 said:


> I flashed my x370 taichi 3700x from 6.4 to 6.61, kept same power plan and settings (1sumus universal), and I saw a few obvious differences in BIOS:
> 
> Reworked AMD CBS, AMD Overclocking tabs
> Advanced page has
> 
> 
> I did a basic XMP, seemed to behave like the previous bios.
> 
> Inside Windows, the AMD preferred cores (7 and 8) were not being selected, instead cores 1,2, and 3 were.
> 
> In the past this issue was seen when adjusting the CPPC setting in BIOS, and these settings have been grouped in 6.61, unlike 6.4 where it is individually selectable.
> 
> Here's defaut 6.61 bios RAM timings:
> View attachment 2468687
> 
> Nothing for my 3700X to gain, will revert to 6.4 until I can get a new CPU in hand.


If you didn't lose anything or not gained,simple stay their.


----------



## jearly410

Senniha said:


> If you didn't lose anything or not gained,simple stay their.


That's my advice right now. 

Can't wait to get a hold of a new CPU though


----------



## Czarcastic

CubanB said:


> I would be very careful using these beta BIOS on any board that doesn't have USB flashback. If you don't have an older CPU or a way to recover the BIOS, be careful unless you have the right CPU (Zen 2 or Zen 3 etc).


Good point, I will wait until people here are saying the Zen 3 cpu's are stable before moving forward.


----------



## LuciferX

Czarcastic said:


> Good point, I will wait until people here are saying the Zen 2 cpu's are stable before moving forward.


Cries in Zen1 and 3000mhz ram 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

LuciferX said:


> Cries in Zen1 and 3000mhz ram
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on, 3200 at least with this Hynix/Micron kits


----------



## garych

After all, turned out that even with CSM enabled it still acts as if my monitors are newly connected after each start, no bueno, reverting back to 6.40


----------



## bigboss91

Greetings,

Are these good or the expected results for 3700X and overclocked CL14 3200 flarex to 3400? (6.40 bios).


----------



## numlock66

garych said:


> After all, turned out that even with CSM enabled it still acts as if my monitors are newly connected after each start, no bueno, reverting back to 6.40


I noticed the problem here too. Sometimes entering the setup UEFI gave me back screen. I had this problem on some old bioses too. I didn't expected reappearing now.
After all configured on UEFI I turned fast boot on. Seems ok if I don't need to enter UEFI.


----------



## garych

Even though this BIOS is not yet usable, I still appreciate ASRock's effort of keeping this board alive.
They are setting a nice precedent for themselves, and for their future customers.


----------



## zhadoom

garych said:


> Even though this BIOS is not yet usable, I still appreciate ASRock's effort of keeping this board alive.
> They are setting a nice precedent for themselves, and for their future customers.


I believe that Asrock's effort is to build a bios with minimal support in a way that any ryzen can boot but Ryzen 3000/4000/5000 are fully supported.
The flaw in the process is the absence of release information including what gen are fully supported. I supose that AMD is somewhat angry because suporting previous chipsets will reduce the sales of new boards.


----------



## garych

zhadoom said:


> I believe that Asrock's effort is to build a bios with minimal support in a way that any ryzen can boot but Ryzen 3000/4000/5000 are fully supported.


I would much rather have a Grey/Blue simple UI BIOS with more hardware support. Not like I'm using it that often, and definitely not to admire the graphics and spinning fan animations.


zhadoom said:


> I supose that AMD is somewhat angry because suporting previous chipsets will reduce the sales of new boards.


eh, not like there are many early Ryzen days X370 adopters that are looking to upgrade to a new CPU while still using the same board for almost 4 years.
I imagine many enthusiasts would want to get all the new features of X570/B550 chipsets with their 5000 series Ryzen.


----------



## LuciferX

garych said:


> I would much rather have a Grey/Blue simple UI BIOS with more hardware support. Not like I'm using it that often, and definitely not to admire the graphics and spinning fan animations.
> 
> eh, not like there are many early Ryzen days X370 adopters that are looking to upgrade to a new CPU while still using the same board for almost 4 years.
> I imagine many enthusiasts would want to get all the new features of X570/B550 chipsets with their 5000 series Ryzen.


And no every 300 series motherboard is “safe” I think, Taichi and PG are really capable of using something like Ryzen 5950, and both are so similar to X470, so ... why not? I wouldn’t use A320 with Zen3 tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

bigboss91 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Are these good or the expected results for 3700X and overclocked CL14 3200 flarex to 3400? (6.40 bios).
> View attachment 2468752
> View attachment 2468751


Far too high voltages and ProcODT
Start with 900mV cLDO_VDDP
more information about voltage "patterns" for Matisse here:








OC'ing T-Force 4133 cl18


I built my first real PC just a couple months ago. I've recently been trying to get the most out of the system... both just for ****s and for some extra performance. My current build is PCPartPicker Part List CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 3.6 GHz 6-Core Processor ($174.15 @ Walmart) CPU Cooler...




www.overclock.net




bottom part of the post

tFAW should always be 4* tRRD_S = 6*4 = 24
tRFC runs better if it's:
264-196-121
more information about that here:








tRFC mini


TM5 Error Description ,TM5 Errors Decyphered,SOURCE 1usmus_V3,Error Type,Error Description ERROR #0,RefreshStable 0Mb,Voltage cutoff choke, suspect tRRD & tWTR Nearly always tRRD & tWTR but can also be too low tRP or tiny bit too low tRC (if user used > -3 on tRC) Start by adding VDIMM 6x Err...




docs.google.com





tWR should be a clean divider or single coma divider of tRFC
it also must be an even number
12 & 16 work for you here 

CAD_BUS start with 24-20-24-24
You can also just run 40-20-24-24
procODT move between 28-34ohm ~ not higher, else you limit your potential reachable FCLK


----------



## bigboss91

Veii said:


> Far too high voltages and ProcODT
> Start with 900mV cLDO_VDDP
> more information about voltage "patterns" for Matisse here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC'ing T-Force 4133 cl18
> 
> 
> I built my first real PC just a couple months ago. I've recently been trying to get the most out of the system... both just for ****s and for some extra performance. My current build is PCPartPicker Part List CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 3.6 GHz 6-Core Processor ($174.15 @ Walmart) CPU Cooler...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom part of the post
> 
> tFAW should always be 4* tRRD_S = 6*4 = 24
> tRFC runs better if it's:
> 264-196-121
> more information about that here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRFC mini
> 
> 
> TM5 Error Description ,TM5 Errors Decyphered,SOURCE 1usmus_V3,Error Type,Error Description ERROR #0,RefreshStable 0Mb,Voltage cutoff choke, suspect tRRD & tWTR Nearly always tRRD & tWTR but can also be too low tRP or tiny bit too low tRC (if user used > -3 on tRC) Start by adding VDIMM 6x Err...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tWR should be a clean divider or single coma divider of tRFC
> it also must be an even number
> 12 & 16 work for you here
> 
> CAD_BUS start with 24-20-24-24
> You can also just run 40-20-24-24
> procODT move between 28-34ohm ~ not higher, else you limit your potential reachable FCLK


To be honest I got the timings from DRAM calculator safe values. ProcODT I left it to auto, as well as the voltages you mention. The system is pretty stable at these. Is there something bad with how it is right now? They are the safe timings, since fast timings made them unstable and having errors.


----------



## bigboss91

Veii said:


> Far too high voltages and ProcODT
> Start with 900mV cLDO_VDDP
> more information about voltage "patterns" for Matisse here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC'ing T-Force 4133 cl18
> 
> 
> I built my first real PC just a couple months ago. I've recently been trying to get the most out of the system... both just for ****s and for some extra performance. My current build is PCPartPicker Part List CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 3.6 GHz 6-Core Processor ($174.15 @ Walmart) CPU Cooler...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom part of the post
> 
> tFAW should always be 4* tRRD_S = 6*4 = 24
> tRFC runs better if it's:
> 264-196-121
> more information about that here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRFC mini
> 
> 
> TM5 Error Description ,TM5 Errors Decyphered,SOURCE 1usmus_V3,Error Type,Error Description ERROR #0,RefreshStable 0Mb,Voltage cutoff choke, suspect tRRD & tWTR Nearly always tRRD & tWTR but can also be too low tRP or tiny bit too low tRC (if user used > -3 on tRC) Start by adding VDIMM 6x Err...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tWR should be a clean divider or single coma divider of tRFC
> it also must be an even number
> 12 & 16 work for you here
> 
> CAD_BUS start with 24-20-24-24
> You can also just run 40-20-24-24
> procODT move between 28-34ohm ~ not higher, else you limit your potential reachable FCLK


After following all the changes you told me. However I should stability test again


----------



## PJVol

I still have my taichi at home. Anyone want me to try new bios?


----------



## ivanivanko

No


----------



## garych

PJVol said:


> I still have my taichi at home. Anyone want me to try new bios?


Go ahead, but there's already evidence that it works with Zen 3, so not much use, unless there's some issue like with early Zen 2 BIOS where some people were unable to boot with it.


----------



## PJVol

Ok, thanks. This board serves me well for 3 years with 1600 and 3600x and i loved it, and really hope those who gonna upgrade wont get a hassle with zen3 on it.


----------



## LucaZar

PJVol said:


> Ok, thanks. This board serves me well for 3 years with 1600 and 3600x and i loved it, and really hope those who gonna upgrade wont get a hassle with zen3 on it.


It would be nice if you'd give a try with 5950X, since i'm planning the upgrade with my beloved taichi


----------



## thomasck

@PJVol Do you have any 5000 series to try with the Taichi? If so, yes, why no trying?


----------



## Veii

bigboss91 said:


> After following all the changes you told me. However I should stability test again
> View attachment 2468886


You kinda are alright
But it's still very slow (overall)
Might want to push another ZenTimings screenshot ?


PJVol said:


> I still have my taichi at home. Anyone want me to try new bios?


Nothing special out there ~yet~
P6.61 is out and the same X470 taichi version
But the x470 taichi misses couple of modules for Summit Ridge and Pinnacle Ridge

Really nothing special out


----------



## PJVol

@thomasck
Hi! 5600x, playing with it a couple of days. I've asked for someone who interested, as for doing it for myself, have neither will nor time for it


----------



## numlock66

Was confirmed Ryzen 5xxx support on p6.61 UEFI for x370 taichi and prof. gaming:





Computertechnik JZelectronic







www.jzelectronic.de





The other question is that support will become official? Without bugs? The time will say.


----------



## bigboss91

Veii said:


> You kinda are alright
> But it's still very slow (overall)
> Might want to push another ZenTimings screenshot ?


You state that they are very slow. Why and what are the normal latencies that I should have with x370 taichi and flareX 3200 CL14 kit? Please note that 3600 cannot even post on my system even with 1.4V on dram voltage. Here are the Zen timings:


----------



## Senniha

Does any tested Taichi x370 beta 6.61 if has all the modules for pinnacle ridge (zen+) ?Ι have flash mod to Taichi x470 and I can't use xmp with 2600x


----------



## zhadoom

Senniha said:


> Does any tested Taichi x370 beta 6.61 if has all the modules for pinnacle ridge (zen+) ?Ι have flash mod to Taichi x470 and I can't use xmp with 2600x


@Veii already answer that question in this post Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread


> P6.61 is out and the same X470 taichi version
> But the x470 taichi misses couple of modules for Summit Ridge and Pinnacle Ridge


----------



## polkfan

Please someone pair a ryzen 5000 chip with this board i want to see how it runs and more importantly if its 100% stable.

To think i was able to keep this board for Zen 1-Zen+-Zen2 and now Zen 3 is freaking amazing my next board will be a Asrock board as well.

Probably a Taichi too lol with AM5


----------



## Senniha

zhadoom said:


> @Veii already answer that question in this post Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread


So it's the same BIOS and oc working modules of memory are missing also in 6.61.I want a veryfication from a user as I tested the flash mod x470


----------



## Adonim85

Hey!

Where can you download this bios? because I am looking for (I also have Asrock X370 Taichi), but so far I have not found a way to download and test this bios (I follow the topic on jzelectronics on a regular basis).

My rig:
Ryzen 5 3600X (auto)
ASRock X370 Taichi
2 x 8 GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 CL14 @ 3733 MHz 14-16-14-14-28-42-1T


----------



## zhadoom

Adonim85 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Where can you download this bios? because I am looking for (I also have Asrock X370 Taichi), but so far I have not found a way to download and test this bios (I follow the topic on jzelectronics on a regular basis).
> 
> My rig:
> Ryzen 5 3600X (auto)
> ASRock X370 Taichi
> 2 x 8 GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 CL14 @ 3733 MHz 14-16-14-14-28-42-1T


From @Veii post Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread

Bios 6.61 alpha for X370 Taichi





X370 TAICHI(P6.61).zip







drive.google.com





The same file exists in JZelectronic AM4 bios page in the select at bottom of the page.


----------



## ivanivanko

who made that bios, asrock itself?


----------



## iNeri

ivanivanko said:


> who made that bios, asrock itself?


Yes. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

ASRock A320 / B350 / X370 Vermeer Beta BIOS ~ source hkepc [CH]
https://cloud.hkepc.com/index.php/s/MCd2iJOrG68Ss3X
Same AGESA like the X370 Taichi P6.61 & X470 4.60


----------



## irfy

Hi guys any1 know if pcie4 was added to latest 6.61 bios and if its possible to somehow add gen4 support again.


----------



## fcchin




----------



## Veii

irfy said:


> Hi guys any1 know if pcie4 was added to latest 6.61 bios and if its possible to somehow add gen4 support again.


Its locked in PSP and ABL 
No chance unless custom modder knows how to edit PSP Firmware with the chance of bricking the CPU on a mistake
From the manufacture ~ "unlikely" to "never going to happen"


----------



## zeroibis

fcchin said:


> View attachment 2470251


Is this on the beta bios? Are you using a 5000 series cpu? I have 2x 16GB 3200MHz cl14 memory currently with a first gen ryzen and am looking at upgrading to the 5900X.


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

I was an early Ryzen adopter when I had to build a new PC as my old Phenom II was not compatible with the Oculus Rift so I built a Ryzen 1600 system and chose the Asrock X370 Taichi Motherboard for my build.
I hoped to upgrade my CPU last year and paid for a second hand 3700x but was ripped off and the person I paid never sent me the processor and I could not justify paying again doubling my cost for another one and was looking forward to Zen 3 processors and followed the news about them where I heard AMD was not going to support them on X370 motherboards like mine, and I can't justify buying a 500 series chipset board when its the last Zen 3 is the last generation to use the AM4 socket.
Then I heard about this Alpha BIOS that claimed to support the Ryzen 5000 processors on my £x70 Taichi motherboard, there was very other information about it at the time, then I found a few forums where it was discussed, I hoped to see a video of it being put to the test by any of the popular computer hardware and tuning youtubers but found nothing.
I decided I wanted to give this BIOS a try, completely skipping Zen 2 as Zen 3 is better by far, The Ryzen 5600x was around the budget I wanted to spend but after much searching I couldn't find anywhere who had it in stock then I saw Currys PC World had the Ryzen 5800x at a fairer price then many retailers selling Ryzen5000's at scalpers prices, I heard mixed comments about the 5800x, mainly how much more expensive it is per core compared to the 5600x and the 5900x, I couldn't stretch to the 5900x so ordered the 5800x, which I collected at the weekend.
I updated the BIOS of my X370 Taichi, powered off and replaced my old Ryzen 1600 with the 5800x, and powerd back on and have been testing and tweaking the settings over the last few days and I'm so glad this BIOS has enabled me to upgrade to the 5800x without having to replace my motherboard, many thanks to who created and shared it.
I previously upgraded my memory last year to go with the Ryzen 3700x which I never received to 16GB (2x8GB) Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 3600Mhz C16 memory which is Samsung B-die memory, My Ryzen 1600 got very close to running the memory at this speed but first gen Ryzens struggled with higher memory speeds, with the 5800x I have the same memory running at 4000Mhz and the X370 Taichi Infinity Fabric running at 2000Mhz.
I haven't tried to any overclocking yet, only a little fine tuning and refining settings to hopefully get the processor to use maximum boost and to run at boost frequency for longer, have run a few Cinebench R20 benchmarks and happy with scoring 5954 all cores and 627 single core.
There are two things that I noticed after updating to this BIOS and using the Ryzen 5800x in My X370 Taichi and they are that Ryzen Master no longer works and neither does the Asrock AI Tuning utility, Ryzen Master reports an unsupported processor and the Asrock AI Tuning utility reports it is not for this platform so I have been refining settings in the BIOS.
I hope this helps anyone who maybe considering upgrading their X370 Taichi with the P6.61 BIOS so they can also upgrade to a Ryzen 5000 processor.


----------



## alexandrebr

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> View attachment 2470724


Great news. By the way, have you noticed your VGA link width is @x8 instead of @x16?


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

alexandrebr said:


> Great news. By the way, have you noticed your VGA link width is @x8 instead of @x16?


Yes I noticed that, I didn't recall what it was exactly because but I thought it should have been x16, i double checked the specs on the Asrock X370 support page and the motherboard manual to make sure it was in the correct pcie x16 slot to operate at x16 and it is, I would have thought it worked at x16 before, I even started to search if the ASUS STRIX 970 GTX uses pcie x16, I'm sure it does, I'm still looking into why it's only running at x8


----------



## alexandrebr

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> Yes I noticed that, I didn't recall what it was exactly because but I thought it should have been x16, i double checked the specs on the Asrock X370 support page and the motherboard manual to make sure it was in the correct pcie x16 slot to operate at x16 and it is, I would have thought it worked at x16 before, I even started to search if the ASUS STRIX 970 GTX uses pcie x16, I'm sure it does, I'm still looking into why it's only running at x8


Try removing the VGA, putting it back and resetting bios. Indeed my Gigabyte GTX970 OC Mini seems to behave like that from time to time. I think it's a card issue/fault. Anyway, the PCI-E x16 port is the one nearer cpu.


----------



## thomasck

That's really great @LuckyBunnies_888, thanks for the post. Regarding the Asrock AI Tuner it also did not work with zen2, just with zen1 and zen1+, it would just show the sensors but to functionality at all.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LucaZar

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> I was an early Ryzen adopter...


#metoo, thanks for sharin man, exactly what I needed to know... I'm goin to replace my 3950X as soon as prices have stabilized


----------



## garych

@LuckyBunnies_888; you, my friend, got scammed, not ripped off. When someone rips you off you at least still get your item.


----------



## thomasck

LucaZar said:


> #metoo, thanks for sharin man, exactly what I needed to know... I'm goin to replace my 3950X as soon as prices have stabilized


Same here but with a 3900X.. Looking to get a 5900X, but seems it's not gonna happen before Feb.. So I am starting to consider a 5800X as it pops up with a decent price sometimes..


----------



## fcchin

zeroibis said:


> Is this on the beta bios? Are you using a 5000 series cpu? I have 2x 16GB 3200MHz cl14 memory currently with a first gen ryzen and am looking at upgrading to the 5900X.


No @zeroibis, I'm still 3000 series on 6.2A bios.


----------



## fcchin

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> There are two things that I noticed after updating to this BIOS and using the Ryzen 5800x in My X370 Taichi and they are that Ryzen Master no longer works and neither does the Asrock AI Tuning utility, Ryzen Master reports an unsupported processor and the Asrock AI Tuning utility reports it is not for this platform so I have been refining settings in the BIOS.


Hello @LuckyBunnies_888 1usmus said we have to properly uninstall Ryzen Master and reinstall it after major hardware software changes, i.e. in your case both CPU and bios had a big leap, hence fresh install needed to redetect everything accordingly. 

As for A-Tuning, either likewise reinstall, else use a newer version from x570 taichi download section, the new name is Motherboard Utility something, but after install it still looks like the old A-Tuning with less CPU temperatures reading, less confusion is good. Checking the ABOUT shows the newer version number, no problem.


----------



## Hw2

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> Yes I noticed that, I didn't recall what it was exactly because but I thought it should have been x16, i double checked the specs on the Asrock X370 support page and the motherboard manual to make sure it was in the correct pcie x16 slot to operate at x16 and it is, I would have thought it worked at x16 before, I even started to search if the ASUS STRIX 970 GTX uses pcie x16, I'm sure it does, I'm still looking into why it's only running at x8


@LuckyBunnies_888 you need to use the first PCIE slot below the processor to enable x16


----------



## TWisTeD48

I have a question I hope someone can answer. I successfully flashed the mod BIOS and my board now shows as an X470 Taichi. I'm having no issues with my 3900X CPU, but I'm wondering if there's any benefit to flashing a newer X470 Taichi BIOS. Which BIOS version is recommended?


----------



## Jinto2020

I just created an account to report that my x370 Taichi works with the Ryzen 7 5800x. It seems stable so far. Upgraded the bios from 6.4 to 6.61. The 6.61 bios also supports my old 2700x too. I was able to increase my ram speed from 3200 cl16 with the old 2700x to 3800 cl18 with the new 5800x (infinity fabric is set to 1900). 5800x is able to boost to 4.85ghz single core, with PBO +200mhz it is able to boost to 5.05ghz.

I would like to thank everyone who made this available and the unofficial support from Asrock. I am very happy to be an owner of the x370 taichi. My next motherboard purchase will be Asrock for sure. Cheers!


----------



## PJVol

After reading the above (by *Jinto2020*) , I wanted to add that I am definitely satisfied with 3.5 year experience, as the owner of X370 Taichi and now B550 xtreme4, did not regret buying it for a second, looking at the endless posts here in MB topic about whea, bsods and other nightmare occured to other vendors' MB owners. I will say more, 2 times I contacted ASRock techsup and both times I received qualified assistance, especially the last one, when I asked for an extended Boost Override range in PBO, and after 2-3 days they sent me beta (L1.81) with 500 MHz limit (5600X has really impressive OC headroom). 
Summing up, I am glad that I took the risk in 2017 buying from a then not very popular brand, and that buying Xtreme4 now justified my trust. So, I wish everyone, who plans to go for Zen3 / x370 Taichi combo, to have the same positive impression, and wish Asrock not to forget rolling out X370 BIOS updates.


----------



## alexandrebr

Jinto2020 said:


> I just created an account to report that my x370 Taichi works with the Ryzen 7 5800x. It seems stable so far. Upgraded the bios from 6.4 to 6.61. The 6.61 bios also supports my old 2700x too. I was able to increase my ram speed from 3200 cl16 with the old 2700x to 3800 cl18 with the new 5800x (infinity fabric is set to 1900). 5800x is able to boost to 4.85ghz single core, with PBO +200mhz it is able to boost to 5.05ghz.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone who made this available and the unofficial support from Asrock. I am very happy to be an owner of the x370 taichi. My next motherboard purchase will be Asrock for sure. Cheers!


Have you checked if the VGA link width is @x16? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jinto2020

alexandrebr said:


> Have you checked if the VGA link width is @x16? Thanks in advance.


It is PCIE 16x. My gpu is R5700.


----------



## alexandrebr

Jinto2020 said:


> It is PCIE 16x. My gpu is R5700.


Ok. Good to know. So the "issue" @LuckyBunnies_888 system presented may be solved with bios reset.


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

alexandrebr said:


> Ok. Good to know. So the "issue" @LuckyBunnies_888 system presented may be solved with bios reset.


I haven't had chance to try things yet to resolve my gpu operating at x8, as I'm away from home at the moment, I have only tried supporting the rear of Graphics card as it was sagging a little, it is in the correct slot, I will try a few things as soon as I get back to my pc and have chance.


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

fcchin said:


> Hello @LuckyBunnies_888 1usmus said we have to properly uninstall Ryzen Master and reinstall it after major hardware software changes, i.e. in your case both CPU and bios had a big leap, hence fresh install needed to redetect everything accordingly.
> 
> As for A-Tuning, either likewise reinstall, else use a newer version from x570 taichi download section, the new name is Motherboard Utility something, but after install it still looks like the old A-Tuning with less CPU temperatures reading, less confusion is good. Checking the ABOUT shows the newer version number, no problem.


Hello fcchin, 

Thanks for letting me know, I haven't had chance to try this yet as I've been away over Christmas but I'll try uninstalling ryzen master and before doing a fresh install, I have tried using the x470 A-tuning utility but that didn't work, will try the x570 motherboard utility when I get back.


----------



## etigre

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> Hello fcchin,
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, I haven't had chance to try this yet as I've been away over Christmas but I'll try uninstalling ryzen master and before doing a fresh install, I have tried using the x470 A-tuning utility but that didn't work, will try the x570 motherboard utility when I get back.


Sometimes Ryzen Master dont properly uninstall, so first u need to uninstall, then in REGEDIT do this " 

navigate to:
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\
If you see the following two entries:
AMDRyzenMasterDriverV13
AMDRyzenMasterDriverV14
right click AMDRyzenMasterDriverV13 and delete it.
reboot; 
Install again"

this ever solved all Ryzen Master problems.


----------



## garych

So, since we will be getting Zen 3 focused BIOS releases from now on, which of existing Taichi BIOSes turned out to be the best for Zen 2 CPUs after all?


----------



## ivanivanko

latest 6.40


----------



## garych

ivanivanko said:


> latest 6.40


Weird thing, though, is that on 6.20A I get lower memory latency with seemingly the same settings, but with more option set in 6.20A since it has more of them.


----------



## Bluesman

I have a serious cpu voltage issue i would like to share with you. (BTW, I posted in the early days here and still love my Taichi X370! I now have a 3800x cpu (since 2019) and I am running 6.40 Bios.)

My problem is CPU SV12 voltage. Below are a couple of exhibits. The first is with no PBO settings but AUTO with a set thermal threshold of 85. The second is PBO 150 100 10 with scaler 2x and cpu voltage offset of -0.0250. This takes advantage of a EDC bug to boost clocks.

I cannot understand why the CPU SV12 voltage differs so much from the individual core data above. Is this supplied to the chip but not necessarily used? Why is my default of no PBO still so darn high? (Is it because of the AUTO setting that I used to set a Thermal Threshold?) 

I am really confused as to what the heck happened.


----------



## homefell

Also would like to report that I was able to update from 6.4 to 6.61 with my R7 1700 (which still worked after updating!), many thanks for providing these to the community. Can finally run my memory at 3600 

That said, it seems I also am having the issue of graphics being stuck in X8. I've reset the bios, reseated the card, anyone know what the fix for this is? Poked around the bios and didn't see anything obvious.


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

homefell said:


> Also would like to report that I was able to update from 6.4 to 6.61 with my R7 1700 (which still worked after updating!), many thanks for providing these to the community. Can finally run my memory at 3600
> 
> That said, it seems I also am having the issue of graphics being stuck in X8. I've reset the bios, reseated the card, anyone know what the fix for this is? Poked around the bios and didn't see anything obvious.
> View attachment 2472691





homefell said:


> Also would like to report that I was able to update from 6.4 to 6.61 with my R7 1700 (which still worked after updating!), many thanks for providing these to the community. Can finally run my memory at 3600
> 
> That said, it seems I also am having the issue of graphics being stuck in X8. I've reset the bios, reseated the card, anyone know what the fix for this is? Poked around the bios and didn't see anything obvious.
> View attachment 2472691


I have the the same problem, after upgrading to 6.61 with my graphics card only working at x8, I have also tried a few things but so far I haven't been able to get it running at x16 again so far.

One thing I have just noticed in HWINFO is that the PCIE slot the graphics card is in is labelled as PCI Express 8x Bus #13, the graphics card is installed into PCIE2, the top slot closest to the CPU and should be operating as x16.

I thought I was the only one who was having this problem, maybe this is a BIOS problem, if so hopefully we may get a future BIOS update soon that fix's this as I would like to replace my 970 GTX soon with a current graphics card that would make more use of all 16 lanes.


----------



## garych

/


----------



## garych

Bluesman said:


> I have a serious cpu voltage issue i would like to share with you. (BTW, I posted in the early days here and still love my Taichi X370! I now have a 3800x cpu (since 2019) and I am running 6.40 Bios.)
> 
> My problem is CPU SV12 voltage. Below are a couple of exhibits. The first is with no PBO settings but AUTO with a set thermal threshold of 85. The second is PBO 150 100 10 with scaler 2x and cpu voltage offset of -0.0250. This takes advantage of a EDC bug to boost clocks.
> 
> I cannot understand why the CPU SV12 voltage differs so much from the individual core data above. Is this supplied to the chip but not necessarily used? Why is my default of no PBO still so darn high? (Is it because of the AUTO setting that I used to set a Thermal Threshold?)
> 
> I am really confused as to what the heck happened.
> View attachment 2472652
> View attachment 2472653


vid voltage value is used as reference by motherboard, not actual voltage
svi2 voltage is what actually gets supplied to the chip, and since chip has a lot vid reference values, you'll be seeing svi2 at very high values much more often than individual per core vids
plus, since polling rate is relatively very slow, you probably just can't see how often svi2 actually downvolts
try setting the polling rate of HWiNFO to 100ms and you might see how it jumps around
also, your cpu core vid (effective) pretty much tells you what voltage is being used as reference, and is the same as your svi2 voltage but before vrm doing its vdroop thing


Spoiler: core vid vs svi2 voltage


----------



## Bluesman

garych said:


> vid voltage value is used as reference by motherboard, not actual voltage
> svi2 voltage is what actually gets supplied to the chip, and since chip has a lot vid reference values, you'll be seeing svi2 at very high values much more often than individual per core vids
> plus, since polling rate is relatively very slow, you probably just can't see how often svi2 actually downvolts
> try setting the polling rate of HWiNFO to 100ms and you might see how it jumps around
> also, your cpu core vid (effective) pretty much tells you what voltage is being used as reference, and is the same as your svi2 voltage but before vrm doing its vdroop thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: core vid vs svi2 voltage


Thanks for your reply. I'll change the polling in HWINFO and see if I see SV12 voltage fluctuations like you show.

Also, I am leaning toward a review of cpu voltage and current to see the true package power of the cpu when idle and under heavy load. That will tell me whether I am close to the 200 watts for the 3800x. And maybe toasting the cpu by mistake....

Thanks again for your insight.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

homefell said:


> Also would like to report that I was able to update from 6.4 to 6.61 with my R7 1700 (which still worked after updating!), many thanks for providing these to the community. Can finally run my memory at 3600
> 
> That said, it seems I also am having the issue of graphics being stuck in X8. I've reset the bios, reseated the card, anyone know what the fix for this is? Poked around the bios and didn't see anything obvious.
> View attachment 2472691





LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> I have the the same problem, after upgrading to 6.61 with my graphics card only working at x8, I have also tried a few things but so far I haven't been able to get it running at x16 again so far.
> 
> One thing I have just noticed in HWINFO is that the PCIE slot the graphics card is in is labelled as PCI Express 8x Bus #13, the graphics card is installed into PCIE2, the top slot closest to the CPU and should be operating as x16.
> 
> I thought I was the only one who was having this problem, maybe this is a BIOS problem, if so hopefully we may get a future BIOS update soon that fix's this as I would like to replace my 970 GTX soon with a current graphics card that would make more use of all 16 lanes.
> 
> View attachment 2472715


Here I am on my X370T (6.40 BIOS), R1700, waiting for the 5600X prices and availability to get to a normal level.

My V56 (64 BIOS) is seated on the lower PCIX slot and shows as x8 in GPU-Z, but as x16 in CPU-Z and again x8 in HWinfo...It must be a BIOS related report error.


----------



## alexandrebr

homefell said:


> Also would like to report that I was able to update from 6.4 to 6.61 with my R7 1700 (which still worked after updating!), many thanks for providing these to the community. Can finally run my memory at 3600
> 
> That said, it seems I also am having the issue of graphics being stuck in X8. I've reset the bios, reseated the card, anyone know what the fix for this is? Poked around the bios and didn't see anything obvious.
> View attachment 2472691





LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> I have the the same problem, after upgrading to 6.61 with my graphics card only working at x8, I have also tried a few things but so far I haven't been able to get it running at x16 again so far.
> 
> One thing I have just noticed in HWINFO is that the PCIE slot the graphics card is in is labelled as PCI Express 8x Bus #13, the graphics card is installed into PCIE2, the top slot closest to the CPU and should be operating as x16.
> 
> I thought I was the only one who was having this problem, maybe this is a BIOS problem, if so hopefully we may get a future BIOS update soon that fix's this as I would like to replace my 970 GTX soon with a current graphics card that would make more use of all 16 lanes.
> 
> View attachment 2472715


Have you tried to remove the VGA and the *mb battery*? Sometimes it's the only fix for Taichi weird issues.


----------



## garych

Dekaohtoura said:


> Here I am on my X370T (6.40 BIOS), R1700, waiting for the 5600X prices and availability to get to a normal level.
> 
> My V56 (64 BIOS) is seated on the lower PCIX slot and shows as x8 in GPU-Z, but as x16 in CPU-Z and again x8 in HWinfo...It must be a BIOS related report error.


You can always test what's actually working at the moment, just run AIDA64 GPGPU test, PCIe 3.0 x16 reads and writes give about 12GB/s, x8 is half of that.


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

etigre said:


> Sometimes Ryzen Master dont properly uninstall, so first u need to uninstall, then in REGEDIT do this "
> 
> navigate to:
> Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\
> If you see the following two entries:
> AMDRyzenMasterDriverV13
> AMDRyzenMasterDriverV14
> right click AMDRyzenMasterDriverV13 and delete it.
> reboot;
> Install again"
> 
> this ever solved all Ryzen Master problems.


Thanks Etigre, I tried what fcchin suggested, you're right about it not uninstaling properly, I noticed that and had to try a few times to get it working but I finally got it working when I uninstaled it, then rebooted before installing again.


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

alexandrebr said:


> Have you tried to remove the VGA and the *mb battery*? Sometimes it's the only fix for Taichi weird issues.


I removed the mb battery earlier, tested and replaced it with a new CR2032 as it had dropped to 2.9 volts but that made no difference to my gpu only running at 8x lanes pcie 3.0.


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

garych said:


> You can always test what's actually working at the moment, just run AIDA64 GPGPU test, PCIe 3.0 x16 reads and writes give about 12GB/s, x8 is half of that.


I tried running the test, got just over 6GB/s but the GPGPU caused my pc to reset during the later tests before completing so it does appear to be running at only 8x lanes.


----------



## homefell

alexandrebr said:


> Have you tried to remove the VGA and the *mb battery*? Sometimes it's the only fix for Taichi weird issues.


Thanks, I hadn't before tried to pull the battery, but did now with no luck unfortunately. Also having the same results as above, it is definitely running at X8.

I don't know if the link speed is the culprit, but Windows itself will start fine always but fail to display to any of my 4 monitors roughly half of the time, have to reboot a couple times for them to display at all. Also having issues with RTX Voice constantly crashing, audio interface not being recognized when connected to USB 2.0 or 3.0, only 3.1.

Not expecting a fix for these specific issues, just observations. Otherwise incredibly stable and working perfect.


----------



## ivanivanko

that x8 thing needs to be fixed ASAP


----------



## Czarcastic

ivanivanko said:


> that x8 thing needs to be fixed ASAP


Did anyone email ASRock about the 8x thing?


----------



## thomasck

What is the actual performance loss for you guys while using the gpu @ pcie8x?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

Guys, is it true that our board has about -.0125 V offset on Vcore?
I noticed that Effective VID is always at least about .0125 V higher than SVI 2 TFN, and after applying +.0125 offset Effective VID and SVI 2 TFN are exactly the same when there's no load on CPU.
Do you think I should keep the + offset, I also get a ~25 MHz higher single core clocks from that.


----------



## garych

thomasck said:


> What is the actual performance loss for you guys while using the gpu @ pcie8x?


There is sometimes, not appreciably slower, but nonetheless.


----------



## homefell

thomasck said:


> What is the actual performance loss for you guys while using the gpu @ pcie8x?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


The biggest issue for me, as detailed in my post, is that I am assuming using 4 monitors with a low link speed causes issues on boot sometimes. Using a game while concurrently using RTX Voice or other RT programs will also cause lag where it did not on my 1700, and eventually crash with my 2080ti. Unsure if link speed is the actual cause, but these are my observations since updating to 6.61 and to the upgrading to the 5600X. I have put in an email to ASRock support, will update if I hear back.


----------



## LucaZar

From what I know, if you use both m.2 ports then pcie lanes will be halved.


----------



## papatsonis

Tried today a 5950x on P6.61, works flawlesly, except the finding about [email protected] 8x (in my case x8 *1.1*) a 8x 3.0 could be easy to swallow.. but 1.1... :S


----------



## zhadoom

papatsonis said:


> Tried today a 5950x on P6.61, works flawlesly, except the finding about [email protected] 8x (in my case x8 *1.1*) a 8x 3.0 could be easy to swallow.. but 1.1... :S


Power savings at OS changes to pcie 1.1 in vga. Using GPU-Z and activating the graphics test commit to full speed. [email protected] -> [email protected]


----------



## papatsonis

zhadoom said:


> Power savings at OS changes to pcie 1.1 in vga. Using GPU-Z and activating the graphics test commit to full speed. [email protected] -> [email protected]


Mea Culpa!!

You're right!


----------



## ivanivanko

so what then, you have full x16 3.0? not all users are affected by x8?


----------



## LuciferX

Maybe you can force 16x changing this option?










Control Panel > Power options 

Amd and Intel have other option too, something like this











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## homefell

LucaZar said:


> From what I know, if you use both m.2 ports then pcie lanes will be halved.


This is not the issue at hand. People who previously had X16 are being downgraded to X8 after updating to 6.61.

I received a reply from ASRock and they want me to RMA the board? I hope this is not the case, I will try the other solutions in the thread when I am at my PC.


----------



## ivanivanko

no other solution will work, only fixed bios, its not worth upgrading to 6.61 or putting 5000 series on this board until this is fixed


----------



## garych

LucaZar said:


> From what I know, if you use both m.2 ports then pcie lanes will be halved.


oh, yeah, this is true
bottom m.2 slot takes over the bottom PCIe 2.0 x4 slot, so you are left with PCIe 3.0 x8+x4 for the other x16 slots


----------



## leaglezone

garych said:


> oh, yeah, this is true
> bottom m.2 slot takes over the bottom PCIe 2.0 x4 slot, so you are left with PCIe 3.0 x8+x4 for the other x16 slots


Bottom m.2 slot uses lane from chipset.


----------



## garych

leaglezone said:


> Bottom m.2 slot uses lane from chipset.


I'm an idiot, I thought I saw the option in BIOS that allowed to switch PCIe slots to x8x4x4, or x4x4x4x4, that why I assumed bottom slot is also hooked to the CPU.
I just watched Wendell's from Level1Techs video about Taichi, bottom PCIe 2.0 and M.2 slots definitely work through PCH, not directly connected to CPU PCIe lanes.


----------



## ivanivanko

this is very bad motherboard supporting only x8 pcie 3.0 with 5000 series


----------



## LuciferX

Beta Bios for Ryzen 5000, we need to wait for newer versions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smeroni68

Hi All,
I woud like to point out something that probably most of us has been forgot:

At the beginning, AMD deny the support of Zen3 on X370 chipset. After some time and producers/users regret... some producers send out some betas with Zen3 support... here we are!

Whay I would like to say?

This is my point of view:

1) TC X370 has get a first beta bios with Zen3 support (+)
2) Seems that on this beta also older zen cpu are supported (+)
3) Seems that GPU run "only" at pci-e 8x (-)
4) Seems that ram speeds and cpu improved a bit (+)
.... Any other good (+) or bad (-) stuff to list here?

More than adding new points to this list, is quite stupid to discuss if use or not use this beta, because the only real reason for the beta to be flashed is if you have a Zen3 cpu.

Obviously, if AsRock will continue supporting/developing this X370 MB, there will be a meaning of discussing new finding, issues, fixes and so on. But sorry, if on this beta the only "issue" found/discovered is the pci-e of the GPU running at 8x... you are speaking of pinuts!! Isn't it?

If you can't survive knowing that pci-e run 8x, stay away from Zen3 support bios... but I really do not understand the reason for this!

My 2 cents.


----------



## LuciferX

smeroni68 said:


> Hi All,
> I woud like to point out something that probably most of us has been forgot:
> 
> At the beginning, AMD deny the support of Zen3 on X370 chipset. After some time and producers/users regret... some producers send out some betas with Zen3 support... here we are!
> 
> Whay I would like to say?
> 
> This is my point of view:
> 
> 1) TC X370 has get a first beta bios with Zen3 support (+)
> 2) Seems that on this beta also older zen cpu are supported (+)
> 3) Seems that GPU run "only" at pci-e 8x (-)
> 4) Seems that ram speeds and cpu improved a bit (+)
> .... Any other good (+) or bad (-) stuff to list here?
> 
> More than adding new points to this list, is quite stupid to discuss if use or not use this beta, because the only real reason for the beta to be flashed is if you have a Zen3 cpu.
> 
> Obviously, if AsRock will continue supporting/developing this X370 MB, there will be a meaning of discussing new finding, issues, fixes and so on. But sorry, if on this beta the only "issue" found/discovered is the pci-e of the GPU running at 8x... you are speaking of pinuts!! Isn't it?
> 
> If you can't survive knowing that pci-e run 8x, stay away from Zen3 support bios... but I really do not understand the reason for this!
> 
> My 2 cents.


Totally agree 

Asrock is the good guy here! Let’s wait for the official unofficial bios [emoji14]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanivanko

at the beginning amd claimed that all current am4 motherboards will support upcoming processors until 2020, and gpu running at x8 ain't pinut


----------



## LuciferX

ivanivanko said:


> at the beginning amd claimed that all current am4 motherboards will support upcoming processors until 2020, and gpu running at x8 ain't pinut












They only added support for 400 series chipset , 300 never was part of the plan (they denied it several times)

That’s why everyone is really happy about some beta support from manufacturers side

Let’s hope asrock can fix this pcie 8x bug, everything else looks promising 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanivanko

in the beginning amd claimed full support for all new processor until 2020 and supporting (officially) b450/x470 but not b350/x370 is bullshit


----------



## smeroni68

ivanivanko said:


> at the beginning amd claimed that all current am4 motherboards will support upcoming processors until 2020, and gpu running at x8 ain't pinut


As I wrote, it's only a slow down of the bus so it's a "relative issue" for a first beta bios.
Just to know, have you a Zen3? Model? RAM? GPU? Thanks for info...


----------



## ivanivanko

look man its not going to get un-beta, but hope they are going to fix this sh.it cuz fixing is another thing than simple adding additional support for upcoming 5800 and 5900 non x (the next bioses we are probably gonna get). and no i don't have 5950x, just wanted to buy one but gave up after this x8 problem


----------



## garych

6.61 was weird on my machine, I described it earlier, it was acting as if I just installed the graphics card driver whenever I boot into Windows, only one monitor out of two working at first and then flashing black screen and both are active again. And also when I flashed it for the first time, the startup of my Windows broke after a few boots, but another flash from 6.40 and it was fine after using restore point.
Although I had these issues on Zen 2, so I can always just go back to 6.20a or 6.40.


----------



## smeroni68

ivanivanko said:


> look man its not going to get un-beta, but hope they are going to fix this sh.it cuz fixing is another thing than simple adding additional support for upcoming 5800 and 5900 non x (the next bioses we are probably gonna get). and no i don't have 5950x, just wanted to buy one but gave up after this x8 problem


If you plan to upgade and buy a Zen3... put in the budget a new updated mother board too!

I have both TC X370 and TC X470 with Zen2 3600 and 3900X... for me isn't a problem because no need to upgrade bios now... but anyway also in case of slower bus isn't compromizing the functionality of the PC. On the other hand, the X370 is living more than expected when was released years ago, so nothing to claim at all because a beta bios has some bugs (isn't a news that new bioses has bugs).

Now, from what I understood, you aren't in trouble for the pci-e 8x because you still do not have a Zen3 to run on X370 so you do not need to flash this bios.


----------



## zeroibis

I would imagine that if the x8 link glitch is on the x370 it may have occurred in the x470 beta as well.

Regardless it is going to take like 3 months to even get 5000 series chips anyways so we got time.


----------



## zhadoom

zeroibis said:


> I would imagine that if the x8 link glitch is on the x370 it may have occurred in the x470 beta as well.
> 
> Regardless it is going to take like 3 months to even get 5000 series chips anyways so we got time.


O still think that this is a "on purpose glitch" to make the not pacient user to buy a B550 or X570 while supporting the new 5000 series. Anyway the "anti marketing" over X370 / B370 chipsets turns that if partial support exists is considered gain.


----------



## Anulu

With my Asrock X370 fatality itx @Testbios 6.61 i dont have that PCIe Bug.

5800x runs perfect stable but Ram only up to 3200mhz /1600IF without WHEA Errors,higher Clocks gives Errors but no Crashes.

Asked Asrock for newer AGESA but there will be no more Support for x370 only the Testbios we have 
Gonna flashback to 6.60 and sell the Board with my old 3700x


----------



## papatsonis

ivanivanko said:


> look man its not going to get un-beta, but hope they are going to fix this sh.it cuz fixing is another thing than simple adding additional support for upcoming 5800 and 5900 non x (the next bioses we are probably gonna get). and no i don't have 5950x, just wanted to buy one but gave up after this x8 problem


As Smeroni68 pointed, you should put in your budget also a new b550/X570 board (Not to mention that is already a bit of paradox, to budget a 800-900e CPU, but to be "tight" on the board) if you want everything on par with x570... . It's a matter of priorities.. if the 16x is Top priority then, no questions you go to buy a new m/b . For me and my "old" RX570 is like non existent, and can accept this compromise for a 3 year old board that perform, on CPU side, on par with latest boards. (Despite the 1600IF limit)
Reallistically the only minor issue is the 8x but unless you don't have a really latest VGA, you'l not notice the impact... (on My Radeon RX570 is minimal)


----------



## ivanivanko

dont tell me what to do, youre not my dad
and i dont want new mbo, especially not x570 cuz chipset fan, just this with all current functions and possible compatibility bug-free


----------



## LuciferX

ivanivanko said:


> dont tell me what to do, youre not my dad
> and i dont want new mbo, especially not x570 cuz chipset fan, just this with all current functions and possible compatibility bug-free


Sadly, that’s not how technology works, good luck with that, programmed obsolescence is real, sometimes we have luck as consumers, with extended unofficial support 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahatma Ghandi

ivanivanko said:


> in the beginning amd claimed full support for all new processor until 2020 and supporting (officially) b450/x470 but not b350/x370 is bullshit


Not sure what your alarm clock shows but mine says 2021.


----------



## zeroibis

Mahatma Ghandi said:


> Not sure what your alarm clock shows but mine says 2021.


Yea and the 5000 series launched last year.

The real problem is I am not on the Taichi, I am on the Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming and so those other motherboards are a step backwards for me. To get a board with a 10gb nic is super overpriced into crazy town and the only other option is 2.5 or 1. 

Question is if the x8 glitch is permanent then why not just run a modded x470 bios to get around it. 

So far we only know of 1 user who has this x8 bug right? What about everyone else? Is the bug exclusive to the Taichi? What about all the other X370 boards they added support for.


----------



## ivanivanko

i understood that everyone here who flashed this 6.61 taichi bios have x8 problem


----------



## homefell

I


zhadoom said:


> O still think that this is a "on purpose glitch" to make the not pacient user to buy a B550 or X570 while supporting the new 5000 series. Anyway the "anti marketing" over X370 / B370 chipsets turns that if partial support exists is considered gain.


I do not believe this is....an "on purpose glitch"...lol. If you just want a place to get mad your 5 year old board is having issues on an alpha bios, a forum isn't gonna do anything but make you look silly.

Asrock has since offered to replace my board. I would like to hear if the X8 problem is also present on people using 5xxx and a bios on the X470 channel, since I really don't wanna be out a PC while they RMA.


----------



## ivanivanko

guy few posts up said this is the only testbios we gonna get so probably no fixing x8


----------



## ivanivanko

i am very frustrated with this x8, lets all spam asrock's support to fix this ASAP?


----------



## papatsonis

The only real feature that i miss (and if they dont release another bios, will be a shame.. ) is the *Curve Optimizer. *


----------



## homefell

ivanivanko said:


> i am very frustrated with this x8, lets all spam asrock's support to fix this ASAP?


I am as well, however support has responded by offering to replace my board with a newer one and won't comment on future updates to the BIOS. It also seems the X8 issue is entirely exclusive to the Taichi and not other first gen boards.

What I think is most important for us now, is if someone can comment on upgrading to the X470 channel with a 5xxx series chip, and if it has the same X8 issue.


----------



## ivanivanko

anyway what about flashing x470 taichi bios to this x370 taichi? does it needs to be some modded/custom bios force flashed with something or this x370 accepts x470 bios normally? havent found any tutorial about it yet I see some guys here have done it


----------



## Shredpirate

I just acquired a pc build with an Asrock X370 Taichi and R7 1700X CPU. Noticed that the bios is still on version 3.00. Should I update to the latest or is there a suggested best for this Mobo/cpu combination? Thanks


----------



## ivanivanko

latest official from asrock site yes


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

Shredpirate said:


> I just acquired a pc build with an Asrock X370 Taichi and R7 1700X CPU. Noticed that the bios is still on version 3.00. Should I update to the latest or is there a suggested best for this Mobo/cpu combination? Thanks


Hello Shredpirate, 

I hope you have not updated to the latest bios yet as you could potentially have problems if you were to update straight to the latest bios on the x370 taichi. 

The ryzen 1700x is a summit ridge processor, and if you look at the bios download page on asrocks support page for this motherboard asrock do not recommend upgrading bios above version 6.20 to use with summit ridge processors and they advise to update to update to interim versions in between. 

6.20 is the highest I would go if you intend to carry on using the 1700x, I kept my bios at 6.20 until I had a supported ryzen processor that was compatible with the newer bios for the later bios above 6.20. 

You don't want to end with a motherboard that no longer supports the only processor you have.


----------



## LuciferX

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> Hello Shredpirate,
> 
> I hope you have not updated to the latest bios yet as you could potentially have problems if you were to update straight to the latest bios on the x370 taichi.
> 
> The ryzen 1700x is a summit ridge processor, and if you look at the bios download page on asrocks support page for this motherboard asrock do not recommend upgrading bios above version 6.20 to use with summit ridge processors and they advise to update to update to interim versions in between.
> 
> 6.20 is the highest I would go if you intend to carry on using the 1700x, I kept my bios at 6.20 until I had a supported ryzen processor that was compatible with the newer bios for the later bios above 6.20.
> 
> You don't want to end with a motherboard that no longer supports the only processor you have.


Also, please be careful, you should use bridge bios for some “jumps” in bios versions (everything is explained in the asrock bios webpage)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

LuciferX said:


> Also, please be careful, you should use bridge bios for some “jumps” in bios versions (everything is explained in the asrock bios webpage)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he won't really be able to flash non-bridge higher version bios anyway, if bridge bios is required, versions beyond it won't show up in instant flash tool


----------



## LuciferX

Oh! I didn't know that


----------



## ivanivanko

does anyone know how long does bios testing/repairing takes? cuz i see x470 taichi also have problems with 5000-ryzen bios, people not getting 3000mhz on ram, random bsods and so on. ah amd


----------



## ryatsu

I also just upgraded from 1700 to 5800x on x370 taichi using the 6.61 bios. I just flashed bios from 5.1 straight to the beta bios. My 3080 is now running at x8 instead of x16 previous to the bios update. Thanks to all people that posted about their experiences using this new bios.


----------



## zeroibis

ryatsu said:


> I also just upgraded from 1700 to 5800x on x370 taichi using the 6.61 bios. I just flashed bios from 5.1 straight to the beta bios. My 3080 is now running at x8 instead of x16 previous to the bios update. Thanks to all people that posted about their experiences using this new bios.


Very interesting, thanks for reporting your experience. Hopefully we will see a fix for the x8 issue or get more info about if flashing the x470 version corrects the problem.

Do we know if the X8 issue is limited to the Taichi or all of the x370 beta bios versions?


----------



## garych

Is this a quirk of a 6.40 BIOS or some older version had it too, or my hardware is faulty?
I normally do not cut PSU power when when PC is off.
But I just found out, that when I turn off the PSU, then turn it back on and start the computer, PC starts the fans for like 4-5 seconds, shuts down and only then starts booting normally.
Wonder if anyone else has this.


----------



## garych

Nevermind, I just searched around and it seems like it's an old issue that I had and posted on before and totally forgot about. I guess I'm swapping my CPU fan header with that DC fan.


garych said:


> Finally pinned down what was causing the short shutdown on start from turned off PSU on 5.10 bios.
> 
> It was because of having CPU_OPT fan in DC mode.
> 
> That'd never happened in 3.20, and also the other fan header that has manual PWM/DC switch (chassis fan 3) doesn't lead to such behavior while being set to DC mode, so I just switched my 3-pin fan to that header.
> 
> Otherwise 5.10 seems like a solid working bios.


Yep, connecting DC fan to CPU1 and switching CPU_OPT back to PWM fixed the issue.
I wonder why not every fan header has PWM/DC autodetection. My brother just built a PC on B550M Pro4 and every fan header there seems to have it.


----------



## papatsonis

ivanivanko said:


> anyway what about flashing x470 taichi bios to this x370 taichi? does it needs to be some modded/custom bios force flashed with something or this x370 accepts x470 bios normally? havent found any tutorial about it yet I see some guys here have done it


Hi Ivan,

A warning to all fellow members. The converted x370 to "x470 taichi" seems that DOESN'T work the new 5000 Ryzen with the p4.60
Tried both ways, to directly flashrom to 4.60 and to flash 1st to p3.60 and then instaflash to p4.60. in both cases the cpu (5950) post 1st 33 and stays with 4D error code. I rolled back with a 2700.


----------



## 1MRF

Hello. I recently installed 5900x instead of 1700 on Asrok X370 Taichi using BIOS 6.61. Everything works, tests pass stably. But the video card really works in the PCI 8x mode. But according to comparison tests, in reality this does not have a bad effect on performance. Games work the same on both 16x and 8x. 

Sometimes the video card does not initialize when the power is turned on. And when Windows is loaded, the lowest resolution is set. But after a few seconds, the drivers pick up the video card and everything becomes correct in its native resolution. 

I ran tests in the Cinerbench R23 in different modes of processor frequencies and voltages to check the power consumption. Best of all, in my opinion, is the frequency of 4.3 GHz and 1.075V with low power consumption.


----------



## 1MRF

Test CPUz R9 5900X (Stock, 4.1-4.65GHz) vs 1700X


----------



## garych

I see little to no point in buying an expensive high-end CPU and gimping its single and multi-core performance to save a bit of power under load.

And about my DC fan issue. After connecting my DC 3-pin fan to CPU fan header, it doesn't ever spin down when PC is working unless I power off PSU after shutting down and start the PC from cold. So, I'll have to compromise and just not turn off PSU and swap my CPU and CPU_OPT fans back until I get a fan splitter in order to free up that CPU_OPT header.


----------



## 1MRF

garych said:


> I see little to no point in buying an expensive high-end CPU and gimping its single and multi-core performance to save a bit of power under load.


I see no reason to increase power consumption 1.6-3 times for the sake of a 5-10% increase in performance. At the same time, increasing the temperature, and with it the noise of the cooling system. Also, high voltage together with high temperature leads to increased degradation of the processor, after which it will operate at a lower frequency each time over time. I am not a fan of raping the hardware and squeezing all the juices out of it. Comfort, silence, reliability, reasonable temperatures and unlimited service life are more interesting to me. In all my software, this performance is enough for me and there is still a margin.


----------



## garych

If you shelled out enough to buy a high-end processor, why not spend a fraction on better cooling solution then. Degradation from stock operation is negligible, CPUs have enough protection features these days to not kill themselves, unless there's something out of order.
Also, I see that you have no exhaust fans, which is probably why your temps are so high. You could have a much quieter and cooler system if you sacrifice one of those 3 intake fans in favor of exhaust.
Edit: I noticed that in your AIDA64 screenshot you point at "CPU VDD" for power values, and it's probably incorrect, because AIDA64 uses some default scaling values if it doesn't know what to use for particular motherboard model, you should look at "CPU Package" instead. And temperature hike for low-core operation is completely normal, since they need voltage to boost higher, but they don't actually consume a ton of power.


----------



## ivanivanko

when will the new AGESA come out? someone send email to AMD urgent

I'd be so pissed if I had invest in a 5800x + RTX3080 and see pcie running at x8 and some screen/driver issues, probably would burn the mbo or stomp it with a foot and go intel


----------



## Anulu

zeroibis said:


> Do we know if the X8 issue is limited to the Taichi or all of the x370 beta bios versions?











Asrock x370 Fatality ITX runs x16 with the 6.61 Testbios.
Bought a x570 Mainboard now,flashed the Asrock back to 6.60 and put my old 3700x on it 
AMD finally forced me to Upgrade


----------



## garych

Sent message to support about my DC fan issue, hope to hear back soon.
And also sent them a message about max voltage offset option not working in AMD CBS NBIO.


----------



## polkfan

Personally with a RTX 3080 i would not want my card running on x8 mode and PCI-E 3.0 as that would be PCI-E 2.0 X16 bandwidth, I wonder why its doing that? 

Least we can get 5000 series to work there's still some x400 series boards that don't even work with it yet.


----------



## 1MRF

polkfan said:


> Personally with a RTX 3080 i would not want my card running on x8 mode and PCI-E 3.0 as that would be PCI-E 2.0 X16 bandwidth, I wonder why its doing that?
> 
> Least we can get 5000 series to work there's still some x400 series boards that don't even work with it yet.


Why are you worried about the PCI Ex speed of 8x instead of 16x? According to tests, there is no particular difference, it is extremely small and not noticeable.

Watch from 4:04


----------



## ivanivanko

the world is going to pcie 4.0 x16 and you want me to be satisfied with 3.0 x8?


----------



## 1MRF

ivanivanko said:


> the world is going to pcie 4.0 x16 and you want me to be satisfied with 3.0 x8?


When there is a real need for a fast interface, and the current speed is not enough for everyday tasks, then you can go. At the moment, there is no sense for a home PC in PCI ex 4.0 and it does not give a tangible increase in speed and FPS. Maybe in 2-3 years there will be a need.


----------



## LuciferX

ivanivanko said:


> when will the new AGESA come out? someone send email to AMD urgent
> 
> I'd be so pissed if I had invest in a 5800x + RTX3080 and see pcie running at x8 and some screen/driver issues, probably would burn the mbo or stomp it with a foot and go intel


Good luck with Intel supporting all cpu generations with one chipset/socket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanivanko

its really not that important especially the way amd is doing that "support", first year from release there are just problems for older motherboards

what is far more important is that things work the way they are supposed to, without stupid issues with this and that


----------



## garych

Can anyone confirm that this board has a voltage offset/voltage loss by default?
I always see at least 0.0125 V less on "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" VS "CPU Core VID (Effective)" on my 3600.
And, assuming that VID is voltage requested from VRM, and SVI2 TFN is voltage delivered, then there's at least some degree of voltage drop / offset that can be counter by your own + offset, right?

Here's yet another quirk I noticed today when playing around with memory. I noticed that all of a sudden my memory got varying 1.5-2.5ns of additional latency in AIDA64, as well as increased L3 Cache latency by .2-.3ns, and a bit of CPU-Z single core performance drop.
Then I remembered that yesterday I turned on the Dr.Debug LED to show CPU Tctrl temperature. And to my surprise (not really anymore with this board), turning it off brought back everything. What a mess...


----------



## polkfan

ivanivanko said:


> its really not that important especially the way amd is doing that "support", first year from release there are just problems for older motherboards
> 
> what is far more important is that things work the way they are supposed to, without stupid issues with this and that


I agree that i would at least want x16 but at the same time do not go Intel haha the security issues alone keep bringing down the performance of their chips and i hear that's just not going to change. 

Be much cheaper anyways for you to just sell this board and go get a nice B550 one.


----------



## Senniha

papatsonis said:


> Hi Ivan,
> 
> A warning to all fellow members. The converted x370 to "x470 taichi" seems that DOESN'T work the new 5000 Ryzen with the p4.60
> Tried both ways, to directly flashrom to 4.60 and to flash 1st to p3.60 and then instaflash to p4.60. in both cases the cpu (5950) post 1st 33 and stays with 4D error code. I rolled back with a 2700.


Hi,this is really strange that converted x470 bios does not work.Also strange that x370 fatality works in PCI 16x.Ειμαι ήδη σε flash mod x470 αλλά στην 4.20 γτ με τον 2600x το xmp δν δουλεύει με το 4.60 οπότε γύρισα σε 4.20.Απο που τον αγόρασες τον 5950;


----------



## Czarcastic

Is anyone else having an issue with 6.61 besides 8x PCI-e? I can live with 8x PCI-e as it's probably 2-3 fps at most in games.


----------



## polkfan

Czarcastic said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with 6.61 besides 8x PCI-e? I can live with 8x PCI-e as it's probably 2-3 fps at most in games.


It's a decent bios you will not have any major issues with it, however keep in mind if you move to the Ryzen 5000 series you will not be getting the newer AGESA's that Amd is releasing and i'm hearing good things about the newest AGESA and FCLK speeds!


----------



## homefell

If we aren't getting further AGESA on the X370 channel, I do hope moving to the X470 channel on 5xxx becomes possible at some point.



Czarcastic said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with 6.61 besides 8x PCI-e? I can live with 8x PCI-e as it's probably 2-3 fps at most in games.


Most common is the display reinitialization on boot, some RT features causing crashes (these are possibly? because of link speed) and some weird USB issues.
My USB issues spesifically being USB 2.0 devices will NOT work in 3.0, only 2.0 or 3.1, USB Hubs not receiving enough power and shutting off with the same devices connected as before the update. USB audio devices need their latency turned way up to work at all, Scarlett 2i2 used to run at [email protected] buffer, but now requires 1024 and its still underrunning.


----------



## zeroibis

Anulu said:


> View attachment 2474482
> 
> 
> Asrock x370 Fatality ITX runs x16 with the 6.61 Testbios.
> Bought a x570 Mainboard now,flashed the Asrock back to 6.60 and put my old 3700x on it
> AMD finally forced me to Upgrade


Very interesting! I guess the question for me is if it effects the Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming lol. Still the fact that is so far appars limited to the Taichi makes me think it will get fixed.


----------



## polkfan

homefell said:


> If we aren't getting further AGESA on the X370 channel, I do hope moving to the X470 channel on 5xxx becomes possible at some point.
> 
> 
> Most common is the display reinitialization on boot, some RT features causing crashes (these are possibly? because of link speed) and some weird USB issues.
> My USB issues spesifically being USB 2.0 devices will NOT work in 3.0, only 2.0 or 3.1, USB Hubs not receiving enough power and shutting off with the same devices connected as before the update. USB audio devices need their latency turned way up to work at all, Scarlett 2i2 used to run at [email protected] buffer, but now requires 1024 and its still underrunning.


The amount of USB issues i had on Ryzen is crazy and at this point i never expect it to be fixed. Not sure what the issue is i owned 2 boards this one and a MSI B350 Tomahawk both had these issues. This is with a Ryzen 1700-2700X-3700X

I use a LOT of USB devices from external drives to a few DAC's


----------



## BOKU Haram

Registered to say I didn't have pcie x8 issue:


http://imgur.com/aHytFfq


Before 6.61, my bios was on 5.80.

This thread has helped me decide to get zen3 and I'm happy it all worked out.
Thanks.


----------



## homefell

BOKU Haram said:


> Registered to say I didn't have pcie x8 issue:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aHytFfq
> 
> 
> Before 6.61, my bios was on 5.80.
> 
> This thread has helped me decide to get zen3 and I'm happy it all worked out.
> Thanks.


In your screenshot, CPU-Z reports X16 while GPU-Z is (correctly, I assume) reporting X8.


----------



## Shroomalistic

been trying to comb thru this but im at a loss. What bios is best for a 1700 these days. Im currently on 5.99 tried to update to 6.20 but its says invalid file


----------



## garych

Shroomalistic said:


> been trying to comb thru this but im at a loss. What bios is best for a 1700 these days. Im currently on 5.99 tried to update to 6.20 but its says invalid file


maybe the file is corrupted, have tried redownloading it?


----------



## Shroomalistic

i was going to but I wanted to make sure I had the right one first

that and I dont see 5.99 anywhere so thought maybe I have to revert to an official bios before flashing


----------



## BOKU Haram

homefell said:


> In your screenshot, CPU-Z reports X16 while GPU-Z is (correctly, I assume) reporting X8.





http://imgur.com/kPmjjxO

 This is the one on x16.


----------



## alexandrebr

BOKU Haram said:


> http://imgur.com/kPmjjxO
> 
> This is the one on x16.


Have you simply updated the BIOS? What about the other screenshot?


----------



## BOKU Haram

This is 1700 on 6.61.

Other one is 5800x on 6.61.


----------



## alexandrebr

BOKU Haram said:


> This is 1700 on 6.61.
> 
> Other one is 5800x on 6.61.


So the issue seems related to the use of 5000 series.


----------



## BOKU Haram

Yeah, just checked Bios, set x16 speed to gen3, doesn't see change in gpu-z.

Setting pcie config to x4/x4/x4/x4 lowers it correctly but setting it to x16/... doesn't get it past x8.
Both PCIE3.0 x16 lanes are powered on (switched gpu to lower slot and it still works; normally should be unpowered).
Bios seems to have broken x16-only setting or it's duplicated x8/x8, but only when 5800x is in.


----------



## ivanivanko

we need to wait for new AGESA, then maybe we will get another x370 taichi bios, if not - x470 taichi will - and with it we will (again just PROBABLY) be able to put 5000 series withoit any issues on our x370 converted to x470.


----------



## Jonhp

Anyone tried to update latest amd chipset drivers (pcie bus etc)... Maybe this solves the issue pcie3x8... Maybe not...I an saying this cause at asrock site at bios 5.30 asrock says.... Please install "AMD all in 1 with VGA driver ver:18.10.20_NHDA" or a later version before updating to this BIOS. download ryzen chipset driver


----------



## garych

Jonhp said:


> Anyone tried to update latest amd chipset drivers (pcie bus etc)... Maybe this solves the issue pcie3x8... Maybe not...I an saying this cause at asrock site at bios 5.30 asrock says.... Please install "AMD all in 1 with VGA driver ver:18.10.20_NHDA" or a later version before updating to this BIOS. download ryzen chipset driver


It says that because of APUs, as graphics won’t work with older driver if you won’t update before installing new BIOS.
Just a statement that was lazily copy pasted for every motherboard without accounting for the fact that some of them don’t even have graphics outputs.


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Hi Guys,

I have updated my bios to 6.40 version. I have Ryzen 1700, 32 gb 3200mhz CL14 ram and RX 480 (8gb). I am also getting 8x instead of max supported 16x for graphics card. Will there be a fix later with future bios or its nothing major and leave it as it is?

Maybe I can change something in BIOS to correct 8x to 16x?


----------



## polkfan

ivanivanko said:


> we need to wait for new AGESA, then maybe we will get another x370 taichi bios, if not - x470 taichi will - and with it we will (again just PROBABLY) be able to put 5000 series withoit any issues on our x370 converted to x470.


Again from what i heard Asrock does NOT plan on releasing any more bios's for this board i asked 2 people their and they both said the same thing even this bios is not official which is why they won't put it on their site.


----------



## BOKU Haram

Already downloaded latest chipset driver from AMD. Still x8 on 5800x.


----------



## garych

I guess I finally started to realise why on LLC 5 I can set offset so low without crashing or any issues what so ever, compared to Level 1 or 2.
Voltage drop, caused by strong LLC compensating for brief voltage spike during load-to-idle transition, makes it hard for CPU to stretch clocks properly, so it becomes unstable instead.

I also finally decided to try find my max FCLK again, and turns out my poor 3600 can actually do 1867 FCLK, with 1V VDDG.
But I still get latency penalty with 3133 memory, though it is less than 2ns, despite what buildzoid was saying in his video. I guess my timings aren't good enough for that.
At least inter-core latency is lower now and my memory bandwidth got some boost, from 44.3 read 44 copy to 45.3 read and 45 copy, with the usual FCLK write speed boost.
While experimenting with FCLK and voltages for it, I found that SoC also likely has some clock stretching going. When I was using relatively low SoC voltage to find how low I can go, there was no crash, no really noticeable issues, but memory latency went up a lot (it was variable, I saw around 123ns), bandwidth went down, including FCLK related write bandwidth.


----------



## Senniha

polkfan said:


> Again from what i heard Asrock does NOT plan on releasing any more bios's for this board i asked 2 people their and they both said the same thing even this bios is not official which is why they won't put it on their site.


As long as taichi x470 get bios updates it will be easy to get beta bios.


----------



## homefell

Senniha said:


> As long as taichi x470 get bios updates it will be easy to get beta bios.


It seems the converted X470 4.60 bios does not work, as per a few posts in the thread. So unless there is a solution in later bioses, I don't think this is the case.



papatsonis said:


> The converted x370 to "x470 taichi" seems that DOESN'T work the new 5000 Ryzen with the p4.60
> Tried both ways, to directly flashrom to 4.60 and to flash 1st to p3.60 and then instaflash to p4.60. in both cases the cpu (5950) post 1st 33 and stays with 4D error code. I rolled back with a 2700.


----------



## papatsonis

Yesterday Asrock released the 1st bios with AGESA 1.2.0.0 for x570... lets hope..


----------



## ivanivanko

thats it, now they will release it for x470 taichi and that bios will work flawlessly on our converted x370 taichi


----------



## Veii

The bios convert was successful ~ but like papatsonis mentioned, the bios on itself is bad
If the convert was not successful, the OCer would not be able to convert back with a 2700X
The support existed, and the convert seems to still work
But the bios is just plain bad and not recommendable

I think the X370 one at least works ~ with bugs but works
X470 one seems to be a pure mess atm ~ unless we get better bioses
Well or do make our own 
Later part i guess will be it at this point, we'll see


----------



## garych

I installed 6.20B again and noticed what actually changed compared to 6.20A
6.20B has offset enabled by default and set to Auto, and that Auto value 100% is a 0.0125 V, because when I press "-" and "+", I get 0.00625 and 0.01875 respectively, which means that Auto is just masking 0.0125
also, 0.000 V value is available and doesn't set Auto
I guess that was the fix for those who had instability on 6.20A, and probably confirms that board is deviating from VID value by at least -0.0125 V by default when manual offset is disabled


----------



## ivanivanko

0.0125v is irrelevant and not worth mentioning


----------



## garych

ivanivanko said:


> 0.0125v is irrelevant and not worth mentioning


apparently, it is not irrelevant
why else would JZ make it just for those who had stability issues on stock Zen 2 chips


----------



## polkfan

ivanivanko said:


> 0.0125v is irrelevant and not worth mentioning


1.5V>1.4875V can actually lower ST turbo by 25-50mhz at times also it can actually allow for 2-3C lower temps on a full load on a 8 core zen chip i did QUITE a lot of testing i have no idea why Asrock does weird things like this lol. 

Some CPU's are EXTREMLY picky too when it comes to voltage on my chip i can actually undervolt it quite a bit and get a CRAZY MT score in R20 but my ST turbo does drop. 

For some reason i was addicted to getting the MAX ST turbo that i could possibly get and then i noticed once i turned off PBO like 1usmus said to do i now get 4400mhz again lol not that it even matters in the real world. 

In fact now i just run stock everything but my memory


----------



## ivanivanko

cpu overclock slowly becomes thing of the past cuz so many cores and so little benefit


----------



## Buffaloduder

Running x370 Taichi with a 5600x. First few weeks my 6800 ran no issue at x16 (8gts), than all of a sudden yesterday it's stuck at x8 (8gts). It's weird cause the only thing I changed was updating to the latest AMD chipset driver. Tried uninstalling, reseating the card, no luck.


----------



## jearly410

I'll add my experience going 3700x -> 5600x

Flashed from 6.4 to 6.61 with no issues.

My Pci link speed went from 16x -> 8x, just like everyone else it seems. Doesn't make a difference to me. 

No USB issues so far, will monitor going forward. 

Enabled BAR, not sure if it makes a difference. 

I'm able to use old RAM settings for a quick OC and so far it's stable. Will push this in the near future.


----------



## Jonhp

Buffaloduder said:


> Running x370 Taichi with a 5600x. First few weeks my 6800 ran no issue at x16 (8gts), than all of a sudden yesterday it's stuck at x8 (8gts). It's weird cause the only thing I changed was updating to the latest AMD chipset driver. Tried uninstalling, reseating the card, no luck.


If you are sure about it then it's a software-driver incompatibility problem caused and it can be fixed...just use a good driver removal tool and roll back to old chipset drivers to see which works... Also try to disable usb 3 ports from bios!


----------



## garych

Does anyone have efi + afuefi archive from 1usmus afuefi flashing guide?
I wanted to try clean flash with afuefi using his guide, but google drive link doesn't work anymore.
Edit: nvm, a kind person from overclockers.ru has shared their archive with me.


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

Buffaloduder said:


> Running x370 Taichi with a 5600x. First few weeks my 6800 ran no issue at x16 (8gts), than all of a sudden yesterday it's stuck at x8 (8gts). It's weird cause the only thing I changed was updating to the latest AMD chipset driver. Tried uninstalling, reseating the card, no luck.


My drivers are all upto date already so I tried installing Ubuntu onto a USB memory stick to see if my GPU is still only working at 8x or not. I used the Current LTS distribution and had the Ugene Valley benchmark running in the background to put the GPU under some load while I obtained details of my graphics card, the PCIE link width and transfer speed, its still running at only 8x with my Ubuntu test shown on the image below.


----------



## ivanivanko

we need to wait for new x470 taichi bios, it should come out anytime now ASRock > X470 Taichi

flash it to our x370 and see if it works with 5000 series and without any problems


----------



## garych

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> My drivers are all upto date already so I tried installing Ubuntu onto a USB memory stick to see if my GPU is still only working at 8x or not. I used the Current LTS distribution and had the Ugene Valley benchmark running in the background to put the GPU under some load while I obtained details of my graphics card, the PCIE link width and transfer speed, its still running at only 8x with my Ubuntu test shown on the image below.


wow, not just x8, but also version 1.1


----------



## jearly410

garych said:


> wow, not just x8, but also version 1.1


That occurs when the pci link is set to auto in bios.


----------



## garych

Do you guys have any USB issues with 6.40 or anything other than 6.61?
I noticed that sometimes, when I disconnect keyboard and connect it again into another USB port, my other USB devices just disappear.
Both front panel and rear. It comes back after ~20 seconds.
I think that same thing happens to built-in Intel NIC, I've been seeing some connection drops on it, which doesn't happen with my PCI-E x1 Realtek card.


----------



## ivanivanko

no problems whatsoever on official latest 6.40 from asrock site, @r5 1600


----------



## deepor

garych said:


> wow, not just x8, but also version 1.1


That 2.5GT/s link speed is because of the Nvidia card and the default graphics drivers in Linux for Nvidia. The open-source driver barely support Nvidia cards, it can't switch the power states on the card. The card then stays stuck in its lowest power state. An Nvidia card on Linux really needs the official Nvidia drivers installed or it will run terrible, but you can't install the official drivers when you are booting a USB live media.


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

deepor said:


> That 2.5GT/s link speed is because of the Nvidia card and the default graphics drivers in Linux for Nvidia. The open-source driver barely support Nvidia cards, it can't switch the power states on the card. The card then stays stuck in its lowest power state. An Nvidia card on Linux really needs the official Nvidia drivers installed or it will run terrible, but you can't install the official drivers when you are booting a USB live media.


I tried to update to the nvidia driver then had to reboot and because I didn't build a persistent installation of Ubuntu on the USB stick I'd didn't retain the driver, I may have a go at doing a persistent install so I can install the driver but I doubt it will get my gpu to use all 16 lanes, obviously the x370 Taichi is capable of working with Ryzen 5000 but AMD currently will not allow board manufacturers to provide official BIOS support for Ryzen 5000's on x370, I hope AMD change their minds about this as I would like to see the pcie issue fixed and AGESA updates for the x370 Taichi, clock tuner 2.0 requires a newer version of AGESA than what is in bios p6. 61.


----------



## papatsonis

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> I tried to update to the nvidia driver then had to reboot and because I didn't build a persistent installation of Ubuntu on the USB stick I'd didn't retain the driver, I may have a go at doing a persistent install so I can install the driver but I doubt it will get my gpu to use all 16 lanes, obviously the x370 Taichi is capable of working with Ryzen 5000 but AMD currently will not allow board manufacturers to provide official BIOS support for Ryzen 5000's on x370, I hope AMD change their minds about this as I would like to see the pcie issue fixed and AGESA updates for the x370 Taichi, clock tuner 2.0 requires a newer version of AGESA than what is in bios p6. 61.


Clock Tuner 2.0 works perfect no matter the 1.1.0.0 AGESA, of course we're missing the curve optimiser, (despite that it displays curve coefficients per core.)
On the other hand, Asrock today published other 8 Bioses for x570 m/b, so ,maybe a x470 Agesa 1.2.0.0 is near..


----------



## garych

I got my USB light strip today, and while checking how bright it is, I found out that bottom 4 USB ports output much less current than top 4 ports


----------



## knot51

Hello , I just installed the new alpha bios on my AB350 itx/ac , but when i put new cpu that is Ryzen 7 4750g, my nvme ssd is not showing up in bios, when i put the old Ryzen 5 3400g the ssd is back again , someone maybe was in that situation ? propably there won't be any update to this bios


----------



## ivanivanko

this is x370 taichi thread


----------



## garych

knot51 said:


> Hello , I just installed the new alpha bios on my AB350 itx/ac , but when i put new cpu that is Ryzen 7 4750g, my nvme ssd is not showing up in bios, when i put the old Ryzen 5 3400g the ssd is back again , someone maybe was in that situation ? propably there won't be any update to this bios


why do you need a beta bios anyway? just use official release


----------



## knot51

garych said:


> why do you need a beta bios anyway? just use official release


Does the offiicial Bios support 4000 series cpu's on the b350/370 series mobos?


----------



## garych

knot51 said:


> Does the offiicial Bios support 4000 series cpu's on the b350/370 series mobos?


I'm not really sure, but you can find out for yourself, you've got a 3400g to back it up in case it won't boot, so you don't lose anything.
Edit: nvm, I just looked into it. Ye, I guess only the latest beta currently has Renoir APUs support on 300 series boards.
Maybe try disabling CSM, or enabling, if it's disabled.


----------



## knot51

garych said:


> I'm not really sure, but you can find out for yourself, you've got a 3400g to back it up in case it won't boot, so you don't lose anything.
> Edit: nvm, I just looked into it. Ye, I guess only the latest beta currently has Renoir APUs support on 300 series boards.
> Maybe try disabling CSM, or enabling, if it's disabled.


Tried csm no change disk is not showing up, sata disks showing up normally


----------



## garych

knot51 said:


> Tried csm no change disk is not showing up, sata disks showing up normally


maybe try changing m.2 pcie gen in advanced options


----------



## knot51

garych said:


> maybe try changing m.2 pcie gen in advanced options


Tried Gen. 1,2,3 no change


----------



## fcchin

If I understand correctly, @apocalypseCow says/found chipset bus stealing pcie lanes, because CPU only has so little/much, hence the GPU gets x8 only, the solution is change the chipbus to lower gens then GPU recovers x16, see http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts...le=bios-updates-urgent-note-please-read#84070


----------



## garych

fcchin said:


> If I understand correctly, @apocalypseCow says/found chipset bus stealing pcie lanes, because CPU only has so little/much, hence the GPU gets x8 only, the solution is change the chipbus to lower gens then GPU recovers x16, see BIOS Updates, Urgent note, Please read.


but he's talking about his X570 Taichi board, this is X370 Taichi thread


----------



## fcchin

garych said:


> but he's talking about his X570 Taichi board, this is X370 Taichi thread


I was hoping you guys with 5000 series CPU in x370 would also see the option for chipset bus ..... 

Sorry, I don't have 5000 I don't know and I use Optane900p as SSD so naturally run 8x for GPU and 8x for SSD, but only 4x is acually used for SSD in reality.


----------



## zhadoom

There is an aspect not very clear to me... 
X370 + 6.61 Bios = PCIe 3.0 x8 in VGA used alone in the first PCIe slot
If another card is used at second PCIe 16x slot the speed will be ???


----------



## ivanivanko

I dont know why asrock is not updating their 400 series motherboards with new agesa, all other manufacturers did and have new bioses 1month old

anywayz i noticed something interesting in all of their new x570 bioses (which do have new bioses with latest agesa) and that is:
"*To support Renoir/ Ryzen™ 5000 processors, it requires to update the BIOS with Matisse CPU."









ASRock X570 Taichi


Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors; Intel Wi-Fi 6 802.11ax (2.4Gbps) + BT 5.2; Supports DDR4 4666+ (OC); 3 PCIe 4.0 x16, 2 PCIe 4.0 x1; NVIDIA NVLink™, Quad SLI™, AMD 3-Way CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio...




www.asrock.com













ASRock X570 Steel Legend


Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors; 10 Power Phase Design; Supports DDR4 4666+ (OC); 2 PCIe 4.0 x16, 3 PCIe 4.0 x1, 1 M.2 (Key E) For WiFi; AMD Quad CrossFireX™ and CrossFireX™; Graphics Output Options: HDMI, DisplayPort; 7.1 CH HD...




www.asrock.com













ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming 4


Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors; 10 Power Phase Design; Supports DDR4 4066+ (OC); 2 PCIe 4.0 x16, 2 PCIe 4.0 x1, 1 M.2 (Key E) For WiFi; AMD Quad CrossFireX™ and CrossFireX™; Graphics Output Options: HDMI, DisplayPort; 7.1 CH HD...




www.asrock.com






altough it doesnt make sense - maybe thats why this didnt work cuz updating was done with 2700:



papatsonis said:


> Hi Ivan,
> 
> A warning to all fellow members. The converted x370 to "x470 taichi" seems that DOESN'T work the new 5000 Ryzen with the p4.60
> Tried both ways, to directly flashrom to 4.60 and to flash 1st to p3.60 and then instaflash to p4.60. in both cases the cpu (5950) post 1st 33 and stays with 4D error code. I rolled back with a 2700.


----------



## dawidezzo

Hello 
How can I erase OC Profiles in UEFI ?


----------



## thomasck

Load UEFI default > Overwrite the profiles you want to "delete"


----------



## jearly410

Anyone able to run 5600X + RAM higher than 3200 without WHEA errors on 6.61?


----------



## elriviogeralt

jearly410 said:


> Anyone able to run 5600X + RAM higher than 3200 without WHEA errors on 6.61?


i running a 5800x wi


papatsonis said:


> Hi Ivan,
> 
> A warning to all fellow members. The converted x370 to "x470 taichi" seems that DOESN'T work the new 5000 Ryzen with the p4.60
> Tried both ways, to directly flashrom to 4.60 and to flash 1st to p3.60 and then instaflash to p4.60. in both cases the cpu (5950) post 1st 33 and stays with 4D error code. I rolled back with a 2700.


 i updated from 4.60 to 6.61 .

i test my old r7 1800x and work good.
i running a r7 5800x and work good


----------



## garych

elriviogeralt said:


> i running a 5800x wi
> 
> i updated from 4.60 to 6.61 .
> 
> i test my old r7 1800x and work good.
> i running a r7 5800x and work good


are you sure you're talking about 4.60 from x470?


----------



## ivanivanko

he is probably talking about x370. not many know that x370 taichi and x470 taichi are 99% same motherboards and that x370 can be flashed with x470 bios


----------



## Shroomalistic

ive got a 3600 coming in a few day. my 1700 is a little outdated and not enough money for the 5600x. is the 6.20a bios still the best for it?


----------



## garych

Shroomalistic said:


> ive got a 3600 coming in a few day. my 1700 is a little outdated and not enough money for the 5600x. is the 6.20a bios still the best for it?


I'm using 6.40 and it's working fine


----------



## Heuchler

jearly410 said:


> Anyone able to run 5600X + RAM higher than 3200 without WHEA errors on 6.61?


Running 5600X 4x 8GB (SR) DDR4-3800 CL18 without any WHEA issues with P6.61 on X370 Professional Gamer.

Just PCIe Gen 3.0 x8 instead of x16.


----------



## ivanivanko

did anyone else try ryzen 5000 series on converted x370 taichi to x470 taichi, does it work?


----------



## ivanivanko

HELP PLS

so i was bored yesterday and converted my x370 taichi to x470 taichi, but i am not satisfied with the result because i have some weird annoyances, disturbances like some noise in the sound, bios fan control pwm/dc got inverted and similar

disruptive kernel's site where all conversion has been explained is down: https://disruptivekernel.com/2020/07/convierte-tu-taichi-x370-en-taichi-x470/
i have saved offline version of the site and downloaded x370tox470 files (here they are if someone wants: easyupload.io ) but i miss asrock modified tool to flash back to x370, i think it was there too in this paragraph:
"
If you have a higher version that no longer allows you to downgrade from Instant Flash to P5.10, *in this article we show you how to easily downgrade to P5.10 or lower to your ASRock X370 Taichi or other* ASRock Ryzen-based models.
"

does someone here have it maybe?


----------



## zhadoom

ivanivanko said:


> HELP PLS
> 
> so i was bored yesterday and converted my x370 taichi to x470 taichi, but i am not satisfied with the result because i have some weird annoyances, disturbances like some noise in the sound, bios fan control pwm/dc got inverted and similar
> 
> disruptive kernel's site where all conversion has been explained is down: https://disruptivekernel.com/2020/07/convierte-tu-taichi-x370-en-taichi-x470/
> i have saved offline version of the site and downloaded x370tox470 files (here they are if someone wants: easyupload.io ) but i miss asrock modified tool to flash back to x370, i think it was there too in this paragraph:
> "
> If you have a higher version that no longer allows you to downgrade from Instant Flash to P5.10, *in this article we show you how to easily downgrade to P5.10 or lower to your ASRock X370 Taichi or other* ASRock Ryzen-based models.
> "
> 
> does someone here have it maybe?


Flashrom with ryzen support ?








AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen


I decided to put these under a separate thread, since there are already quite many bioses available. File naming: Original bios build (version), M = modified, FI (4649 ASCII, i.e. SMU 46.49). Besides the actual SMU FW, these files also contain up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and...




www.overclock.net












FRZN-21019.zip


Compressed (zipped) Folder



1drv.ms


----------



## ivanivanko

after half of day trying different methods i finally managed to reverse back to x370, same tool just put x370 bios instead of x470 bios used for conversion to x470, for me it worked only with newest 6.40 x370 bios, not older which i tried

so if anyone else goes this route, reversal x470 taichi to x370 taichi:








easyupload.io


easyupload.io




easyupload.io


----------



## zhadoom

ivanivanko said:


> after half of day trying different methods i finally managed to reverse back to x370, same tool just put x370 bios instead of x470 bios used for conversion to x470, for me it worked only with newest 6.40 x370 bios, not older which i tried
> 
> so if anyone else goes this route, reversal x470 taichi to x370 taichi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyupload.io
> 
> 
> easyupload.io
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyupload.io


Hi
Using x470 bios the pcie slot works at 16x ? or had the 8x bug


----------



## ivanivanko

haven't been able to check that with current cpu 2200G cuz he has x8 factory lock (cuz of integrated graphics) on all motherboards, 3700x is coming in few days but I'm not planning on repeating the procedure


----------



## Senniha

X470 taichi ultimate/taichi 4.62 is up on jzelectronic.de


----------



## kbios

Let's hope for a successor to 6.61 for the x370, with the latest agesa and no pcie bug


----------



## Senniha

hi,Im on flash mod x470 convertion bios and installed the latest 4.62 but its the same situation with 4.60 xmp are broken with zen+ R5 2600x.I dont have any zen3 to see it works flawless but for me i have to revert back to 4.20 to work with xmp.I hope to have a better beta bios for x370 and go back to normal upgrade path.


----------



## zhadoom

Senniha said:


> hi,Im on flash mod x470 convertion bios and installed the latest 4.62 but its the same situation with 4.60 xmp are broken with zen+ R5 2600x.I dont have any zen3 to see it works flawless but for me i have to revert back to 4.20 to work with xmp.I hope to have a better beta bios for x370 and go back to normal upgrade path.
> View attachment 2482660


VGA works at PCIe 3.0 16x ?


----------



## ivanivanko

yea i also had xmp problems on my x370 flashed to x470 taichi, ram didnt work as it should, disturbances in the usb sound card, keyboard layout changed to unknown (couldnt find @ with alt+v or alt+2 and many more), fan control dc/pwm got inverted

so dont do it, our only hope for 5000ryzen processors is successor of x370 6.61 bios, without pcie x8 problem


----------



## Senniha

We need someone to test 4.62 on a flashmod x370 with Zen3 if he has problem with memory settings xmp or manual.The convertion is working with flashmod method but is not functional with zen+.


----------



## ivanivanko

i did try two or three x470 bioses on flashmoded x370 and all had the same problems i mentioned


----------



## Senniha

ivanivanko said:


> i did try two or three x470 bioses on flashmoded x370 and all had the same problems i mentioned


With which CPUs?We need to know if their is problems with zen3.We know that is not full working on zen+ but the point is that flashmod bios works fine with zen3.


----------



## ivanivanko

2200G


----------



## ivanivanko

is bios tuning/modifying that hard of a thing, why wouldn't someone just edit our 6.61 and fix pcie x8 bug?


----------



## zhadoom

ivanivanko said:


> is bios tuning/modifying that hard of a thing, why wouldn't someone just edit our 6.61 and fix pcie x8 bug?


Not hard mostly impossible since the low level of the processor is configured by PSP using AGESA. The code is encrypted and signed.








AMD UEFI Inside: What is really behind AGESA, the PSP (Platform Security Processor) and especially ComboPI? | igor'sLAB


Since there are always questions and some things are often confused, we will give you some insights into AMD-UEFI, what is colloquially called "the BIOS" (although it is no longer correct).




www.igorslab.de


----------



## Shroomalistic

man this really feels like a whole new system now since updating bios (6.20a) and cpu (3600)
Im still running my old team Dark Pro's which are samsung b-dies 2 x 8gb 3200 cl14. I was able to get my mem and fclk stable at 3600 with 16-16-16-36 timings. and cpu at 4.425 with 1.3v. 

Before when I would OC my old 1700 it would downclock and undervolt on its own. This new cpu doesnt do that. Im locked at 4.4ghz and voltage.

I have no clue where to even start with PBO overclocking. I tried with offsetting voltage and that worked but couldnt get the cpu past 4.3 and that was just random when it would hit that.

I there a guide somewhere in here for PBO overclocking?

Also with Dram Calculator, I imported my thaiphoon settings and going by that at 3600 my system wont even boot. It says I should be able to c14-15-15-30 ...etc

I read through here and some claimed with the 3000 series ram should be in channels 1 and 3 instead of 2 and 4, is that true?

Am I doing something wrong or is that just for a guide line where to start?





















Sorry for all the questions but I feel like im starting from scratch again.
Also, whats a good way to test for stability on these newer cpu's this thing is getting up to 85-90c under occt small.

Ive got a be quiet Dark Rock tf on my cpu. which did wonders for my 1700 and is rated for 220w.

Would it be good to flash a x470 bios to this? or stick to what I have?


----------



## ivanivanko

do not bother yourself with overclocking ryzen 2nd or 3rd generation, no perfomanse gains, just possible stability issues

and do not flash into x470 because problems i mentioned on this page


----------



## thomasck

Shroomalistic said:


> I there a guide somewhere in here for PBO overclocking?


don't bother, it won't work as it should



Shroomalistic said:


> Also with Dram Calculator, I imported my thaiphoon settings and going by that at 3600 my system wont even boot. It says I should be able to c14-15-15-30 ...etc


at what voltage? 



Shroomalistic said:


> I read through here and some claimed with the 3000 series ram should be in channels 1 and 3 instead of 2 and 4, is that true?


as far as i know, 2 and 4 are the correct ones


----------



## Shroomalistic

in dram calc it says 1.38 or 1.40. Im up to 1.45

thank you for the rest. 

As for not overclocking, I find that hard to believe. Why would they sell 3600x and 3600xt if higher clocks ment nothing. 

For me it does help, on auto, the cpu overvolts to 1.43 and only clocks to 4.2. With all core overclock im at 1.3v with 4.4 on all cores and my temps stay lower.


----------



## thomasck

@Shroomalistic regarding dram calc that is the way, it also recommends me 1.37v but I am stable only at 1.455. If does not boot, try changing the procodt. You can do better timings I guess as you are over 70ns. Go bit by bit until you find what timing is preventing you to boot.

As for the overclocking, that depends on you only. I do not do anything now that would make me do an overclock, if I were doing some rendering were the cpu is full-on around 4.225ghz setting an all core overclock to 4.35ghz @ 1.25 (3900x) would be beneficial, otherwise no. If in your case you are able to set a stable overclock higher than what your cpu boosts or sustain under all core load, good, go for it. Just do some measurements with cpuz/cinebench to check your scores before and after, single and multicore to see if you are actually getting more performance or just clock stretch. XT line of cpus clock better than the X line.
Regarding the 1.43V is not overvolt, that has been discussed plenty of times. That is the voltage of 1 or 2 cores under light load. The higher the load, or the higher the amount of cores used that voltage will be reduced. voltage is inversely proportional to current, so is completelly safe that "high voltage" that you see around. 
and to do not forget, 1.3V is widely know as a high voltage, but again, that is up to you to use or not.


----------



## Shroomalistic

that makes a little more sense about the cpu. 

Thanks for the advise on the ram. these things rocked with my 1700. 

I did some testing. With cpu stock clocks I got 9103 on cinebench and my temps got up to 76. With my cpu overclocked, I got 10014 and temps got up to 72. Ill have to try some gaming today and see if there is any added benefit there.


----------



## numlock66

X470 Taichi UEFI 4.62 on X370 Taichi with 2700x, Re-Size Bar working, but memory only at deafult, not even xmp works. I don't have Ryzen 5x00 to test.


----------



## zhadoom

numlock66 said:


> X470 Taichi UEFI 4.62 on X370 Taichi with 2700x, Re-Size Bar working, but memory only at deafult, not even xmp works. I don't have Ryzen 5x00 to test.


VGA PCIe works at 8x or 16x ? just to see if the 8x problem is only with 5000 series .


----------



## luting

X470 Taichi BIOS on X370 Taichi can't run with Ryzen 5000 series , you will see 4d error code.


----------



## ivanivanko

luting said:


> X470 Taichi BIOS on X370 Taichi can't run with Ryzen 5000 series , you will see 4d error code.


have you tried that yourself or just quoting from another member 2months ago with 4.60? new 4.62 bios is out


----------



## numlock66

zhadoom said:


> VGA PCIe works at 8x or 16x ? just to see if the 8x problem is only with 5000 series .


16x


ivanivanko said:


> have you tried that yourself or just quoting from another member 2months ago with 4.60? new 4.62 bios is out


Did by myself, Im back on 6.61 full updated with UBU


----------



## ivanivanko

is there possibility that pcie 3.0 x8 problem will be fixed for "official" 6.61 x370 taichi on 5000 ryzen series?


----------



## numlock66

ivanivanko said:


> is there possibility that pcie 3.0 x8 problem will be fixed for "official" 6.61 x370 taichi on 5000 ryzen series?


There is no official support. Any update is a plus. So there is no answer to your question.


----------



## ivanivanko

WE NEED TO FORCE ASROCK TO UPDATE THE X370 6.61> OR AT LEAST FIX 3.0 x8 ISSUE!!

SPAM THEIR SUPPORT


----------



## luting

ivanivanko said:


> have you tried that yourself or just quoting from another member 2months ago with 4.60? new 4.62 bios is out


I have tried it, same situation. 4d error code, My CPU is 5800X


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Sooo...I bit the bullet and ordered a 5600X for my X370T (1700, on 6.4 currently). It should arrive by the end of this week. If it won't work, I will upgrade the mobo as well, a nice B550 will be enough.

Just to be clear, the proper steps are:

1. Clear CMOS/load optimised defaults
2. Upgrade to 6.61, using the 1700
2a. Check that everything works
3. Install the new CPU
3a. Pray
3b. Continue praying (a different deity might be a good idea, just in case)
4. Power on, enjoy

Anything else?


----------



## RyzonableOc

Hi, i currently running a [email protected] on my x370 taichi with gskill trident-z [email protected] 14-14-14 samsung b-die. 

I'm thinking of upgrading to 5900x on this board, is it worth it? 

I mean, it’s guaranteed to work despite the problem with [email protected]?

I don't want to spend money on a new motherboard, as zen4 is about to be released next year.


----------



## ivanivanko

Dekaohtoura said:


> Sooo...I bit the bullet and ordered a 5600X for my X370T (1700, on 6.4 currently). It should arrive by the end of this week. If it won't work, I will upgrade the mobo as well, a nice B550 will be enough.
> 
> Just to be clear, the proper steps are:
> 
> 1. Clear CMOS/load optimised defaults
> 2. Upgrade to 6.61, using the 1700
> 2a. Check that everything works
> 3. Install the new CPU
> 3a. Pray
> 3b. Continue praying (a different deity might be a good idea, just in case)
> 4. Power on, enjoy
> 
> Anything else?


that is correct, it should work without problem. (if you don't mind pcie 3.0 x8 (which is pcie 2.0 x16 basically))



RyzonableOc said:


> Hi, i currently running a [email protected] on my x370 taichi with gskill trident-z [email protected] 14-14-14 samsung b-die.
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading to 5900x on this board, is it worth it?
> 
> I mean, it’s guaranteed to work despite the problem with [email protected]?
> 
> I don't want to spend money on a new motherboard, as zen4 is about to be released next year.


it should work, but is it worth it you decide. personally I wouldn't put anything stronger than gtx1080 on pcie 3.0 x8


----------



## RyzonableOc

ivanivanko said:


> that is correct, it should work without problem. (if you don't mind pcie 3.0 x8 (which is pcie 2.0 x16 basically))
> 
> 
> it should work, but is it worth it you decide. personally I wouldn't put anything stronger than gtx1080 on pcie 3.0 x8


I have a 1070 zotac amp extreme with satisfactory performance, for now.

As i said, i don't want to do a big upgrade with those absurd hardware prices around, from what i've seen this @8x seems to be the only major issue?

I think i'm going to give it a try.


----------



## LongRod

I'm rocking a 2070S right now on PCIE 3.0 x8 and I haven't really noticed any performance slowdown at all vs when I was rocking a b450 gaming x that had a proper BIOS for zen 3, so you could probably run a GPU with a bit more grunt on it and be fine, but I wouldn't go above anything in a 2080ti/3070 performance tier. Fairly mild mem OC since it was all my old 3700x could run, seems to be working with no WHEA errors (so far lol) and only the x8 bug for me.


----------



## homefell

ivanivanko said:


> WE NEED TO FORCE ASROCK TO UPDATE THE X370 6.61> OR AT LEAST FIX 3.0 x8 ISSUE!!
> 
> SPAM THEIR SUPPORT


I’m curious what support told you. In my case, they offered to RMA my board, so if you got the same answer I’m not sure what you think this will do.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

ivanivanko said:


> that is correct, it should work without problem. (if you don't mind pcie 3.0 x8 (which is pcie 2.0 x16 basically))


Oh, well...right now my V56 is on the lower PCI-X and it works x8, without any perceivable loss of performance, so there won't be any differences.

Current gpu prices are quite absurd, so I'm not planning to upgrade any time soon.

TY, I'll report back my findings.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Well, it worked...sort of.

Can't boot with 2 sticks of RAM
Can't gen into BIOS (freezes with A2 code)
Can't restart from Windows (freezes with A2 code)
Can't get it to reflash the BIOS (worked before), whatever key I may use (freezes with A2 code)

I feel stupid...one (maybe more) of my ssds/hdds didn't make proper contact (must have pushed/pulled something reseating the cooler), and semi-sort-circuited (is it a real word?) the whole thing.

Left only the OS ssd and an m2 nvme and now it's blazing fast.
Now, for the ram sticks!


Any suggestions?


----------



## ivanivanko

i'm thinking of raising a fund to get full 5000 support on our x370 taichi, or at least fixing pcie 3.0 x8 bug, i am willing to give 10euros for that and sure many of you here are.
so is there a way to do this? the money can go to asrock directly or some 3rd party maker.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Dekaohtoura said:


> Well, it worked...sort of.
> 
> Can't boot with 2 sticks of RAM
> Can't gen into BIOS (freezes with A2 code)
> Can't restart from Windows (freezes with A2 code)
> Can't get it to reflash the BIOS (worked before), whatever key I may use (freezes with A2 code)
> 
> I feel stupid...one (maybe more) of my ssds/hdds didn't make proper contact (must have pushed/pulled something reseating the cooler), and semi-sort-circuited (is it a real word?) the whole thing.
> 
> Left only the OS ssd and an m2 nvme and now it's blazing fast.
> Now, for the ram sticks!
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


Everything (seems to) work.

Mem wise, I'm using the same 3400/16 settings I had with the R1700 (Dram Calc is of no use to me, never worked for this m/b).










On the left, 1700 results, on the right, 5600X.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Senniha

Dekaohtoura said:


> Everything (seems to) work.
> 
> Mem wise, I'm using the same 3400/16 settings I had with the R1700 (Dram Calc is of no use to me, never worked for this m/b).
> 
> View attachment 2483743
> 
> 
> On the left, 1700 results, on the right, 5600X.
> 
> Any suggestions?


So pci-e works 16x? I don't know how much SOC apply to zen3 maybe you have to search with this value.Were you got 5600x and what price?I want 5900x but with normal price so I m waiting.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Senniha said:


> So pci-e works 16x? I don't know how much SOC apply to zen3 maybe you have to search with this value.Were you got 5600x and what price?I want 5900x but with normal price so I m waiting.


PCI is set to x8, but the card (Vega 56) is seated on the lower PCIX port. I don't know if putting it on the upper one will change anything (probably won't).

Regarding Vsoc, I found a bunch of users (Zen3, that is) that set it around 1.05-1.1, so I guess I'm safe for the time being.

At this moment, Plaisio and Kotsovolos have the 5600X at 330 (got mine for 300, with some extra refunds), the latter allows for free monthly installments.


----------



## kithylin

So here's my experience so far with the beta bios for this board: It's unstable as heck and don't use 5000 series in this board. The chip is running significantly reduced memory performance as much as -30% to -40% of what it should be capable of. The memory performance is so bad that these chips are no faster at ram speed than a 3000 series XT chips are. Which is terrible. The 5000 series chips should be quite a bit faster at ran performance in a proper (X570) motherboard. The PCIE top most slot runs at 8x instead of 16x and as if that wasn't bad enough the onboard audio (digital output or analog output, either one) switches to "banshee screaming at us from the void" completely at random and the only way to get sound back to normal is disable the sound output in windows sound control panel then re-enable it. If we go with a manual all-core overclock around 4.7 Ghz at 1.288 <-> 1.300 volts then the onboard audio is always in "wailing banshee mode" and no amount of disabling-enabling the sound output will help so that's not even usable at all.

I ran my 5800X at 0.940v for SoC and that enables me to run the ram up to 3933 Mhz @ 16-16-16-33-1T for my ram kit (single sided samsung b-die). Which according to a friend of mine with a 5800X and a ram kit that can do 4600 mhz, in a gigabyte X570 board he tried 3933 @ 16-16-16-33-1T too and saw 59-60 GB/s in all 3 (read, copy, write) for ram performance and latency of 49ns instead of the 64 ns I get in this X370 taichi board.








See here. I get almost half of his ram performance. Also even if I manually match the FCLK to the memory clock in bios, it still runs the ram on a divider instead of 1:1. This board will never run ram 1:1 for the ryzen 5000 series. I've tried everything and it just won't do it.

In general: If you want to run a 5000 series chip then you're wasting money and significantly crippling it's performance by using a 5000 series chip in this motherboard, even with the beta bios. Just spend the money and buy even a cheap budget X570 board instead.

EDIT: Here's my bios settings for voltages if anyone's wondering.








This is running Automatic mode + PBO with all limits maxed out.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Dekaohtoura said:


> Everything (seems to) work.
> 
> Mem wise, I'm using the same 3400/16 settings I had with the R1700 (Dram Calc is of no use to me, never worked for this m/b).
> 
> View attachment 2483743
> 
> 
> On the left, 1700 results, on the right, 5600X.
> 
> Any suggestions?





kithylin said:


> So here's my experience so far with the beta bios for this board: It's unstable as heck and don't use 5000 series in this board. The chip is running significantly reduced memory performance as much as -30% to -40% of what it should be capable of. The memory performance is so bad that these chips are no faster at ram speed than a 3000 series XT chips are. Which is terrible. The 5000 series chips should be quite a bit faster at ran performance in a proper (X570) motherboard. The PCIE top most slot runs at 8x instead of 16x and as if that wasn't bad enough the onboard audio (digital output or analog output, either one) switches to "banshee screaming at us from the void" completely at random and the only way to get sound back to normal is disable the sound output in windows sound control panel then re-enable it. If we go with a manual all-core overclock around 4.7 Ghz at 1.288 <-> 1.300 volts then the onboard audio is always in "wailing banshee mode" and no amount of disabling-enabling the sound output will help so that's not even usable at all.
> 
> I ran my 5800X at 0.940v for SoC and that enables me to run the ram up to 3933 Mhz @ 16-16-16-33-1T for my ram kit (single sided samsung b-die). Which according to a friend of mine with a 5800X and a ram kit that can do 4600 mhz, in a gigabyte X570 board he tried 3933 @ 16-16-16-33-1T too and saw 59-60 GB/s in all 3 (read, copy, write) for ram performance and latency of 49ns instead of the 64 ns I get in this X370 taichi board.
> View attachment 2483868
> 
> See here. I get almost half of his ram performance. Also even if I manually match the FCLK to the memory clock in bios, it still runs the ram on a divider instead of 1:1. This board will never run ram 1:1 for the ryzen 5000 series. I've tried everything and it just won't do it.
> 
> In general: If you want to run a 5000 series chip then you're wasting money and significantly crippling it's performance by using a 5000 series chip in this motherboard, even with the beta bios. Just spend the money and buy even a cheap budget X570 board instead.
> 
> EDIT: Here's my bios settings for voltages if anyone's wondering.
> View attachment 2483870
> 
> This is running Automatic mode + PBO with all limits maxed out.


Check my previous post, just above yours.

Same mobo, same mem sticks, same profile, but the difference is huge.

Check your settings, something is probably messing up everything.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Sooooo...with CSM disabled, I can't get into BIOS (black screen, though the system is not frozen or anything).

Any workarounds?


----------



## zhadoom

Dekaohtoura said:


> Sooooo...with CSM disabled, I can't get into BIOS (black screen, though the system is not frozen or anything).
> 
> Any workarounds?


Sort of ...

Clear cmos to gain access to BIOS.
Configure the BIOS, save and save as a profile

If need to change something in BIOS load the profile, change whatever, save and save the profile.
I believe that the problem is in new VGA bios only support UEFI.


----------



## Senniha

Dekaohtoura said:


> Sooooo...with CSM disabled, I can't get into BIOS (black screen, though the system is not frozen or anything).
> 
> Any workarounds?


Download restart to EUFI application from taichi download app to access in bios.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

zhadoom said:


> Sort of ...
> 
> Clear cmos to gain access to BIOS.
> Configure the BIOS, save and save as a profile
> 
> If need to change something in BIOS load the profile, change whatever, save and save the profile.
> I believe that the problem is in new VGA bios only support UEFI.


Yeah, did that. The problem is that at defaults, the cursed thing doesn't seem to be able to boot with two sticks...I have to take them out, load my normal profile with some more vddr and then put the second stick in (found it the hard way...been trying for over an hour).


Senniha said:


> Download restart to EUFI application from taichi download app to access in bios.


Thanks, I'll have it in mind.


Spoiler



Perna apo to insomnia na ta leme, palevw na to strwsw.


----------



## numlock66

Dekaohtoura said:


> Sooooo...with CSM disabled, I can't get into BIOS (black screen, though the system is not frozen or anything).
> 
> Any workarounds?


Here I have to use Ctrl+alt+del to enter bios.
I mean hitting del to enter uefi => black screen => Ctrl+alt+del => hitting del to enter uefi => black screen => Ctrl+alt+del => hitting del to enter uefi => inside uefi.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> Check my previous post, just above yours.
> 
> Same mobo, same mem sticks, same profile, but the difference is huge.
> 
> Check your settings, something is probably messing up everything.


To back up my earlier claims with actual data now I have a post to share with folks in this thread. I went ahead and bought a X570 motherboard for my new Ryzen 5800X processor and right now I have it on my test bench in the other room playing with some older video cards and aiming at hwbot world records before I mount it into my main case with the 1080 Ti. But you can at least look at this and see the difference in CPU score / Physics score. You can go to the bottom and expand "General" and see but the summary is: ASRock X370 Taichi right side, new MSI Prestige X570 Creation left side. Same ram (other than 2 sticks in the X570 and 4 sticks in the X370). 3933 ram speed in the X370, 3800 in the X570. This demonstrates how the X370 platform is crippling the 5000 series processors if you use them in this board. It's running a whole +42.3% faster in the X570 board which is huge. Result


----------



## Senniha

kithylin said:


> To back up my earlier claims with actual data now I have a post to share with folks in this thread. I went ahead and bought a X570 motherboard for my new Ryzen 5800X processor and right now I have it on my test bench in the other room playing with some older video cards and aiming at hwbot world records before I mount it into my main case with the 1080 Ti. But you can at least look at this and see the difference in CPU score / Physics score. You can go to the bottom and expand "General" and see but the summary is: ASRock X370 Taichi right side, new MSI Prestige X570 Creation left side. Same ram (other than 2 sticks in the X570 and 4 sticks in the X370). 3933 ram speed in the X370, 3800 in the X570. This demonstrates how the X370 platform is crippling the 5000 series processors if you use them in this board. It's running a whole +42.3% faster in the X570 board which is huge. Result


You post is pointless cos we know that with this agesa IF is not able to get 3933,put taichi to 3800 and you will have 1:1 and same results.


----------



## 0verpowered

5800X on P6.61 here. Tried running with 16gb Patriot 4400mhz ram at 3800 16-16-16-16-36 1T but having some stability issues once loading a game. I tried setting gear down mode to enabled, ProcODT to 48 ohm SoC to 1.0v, and command rate to 2T but still no dice, it crashes while loading a game. These sticks should be able to do this, any other settings I should try?


----------



## 0verpowered

@kithylin I manually set IF freq to 1900 and enabled uncore OC mode, set SOC voltages to .94 and was able to get 57ns latency. But it crashes after a few runs unfortunately.


----------



## kithylin

Senniha said:


> You post is pointless cos we know that with this agesa IF is not able to get 3933,put taichi to 3800 and you will have 1:1 and same results.


That's not what I saw in my experience with the board. I ran the same processor at 3933 Mhz ram and 1967 Mhz FCLK for the X370 score above (Which is 1:1 by the way) and it was still -42% slower. I'm only trying to share facts and information but it's obvious now that no one here will actually listen to facts. I'm just trying to educate people that while 5800X does work on the X370 taichi with the beta bios the processor can not and will not run at it's full potential performance while on the X370 taichi with that bios. Apparently there's a reason why it's not posted to the public on the ASRock website. But whatever. I've shared the information. If people choose to ignore it then that's on them.


----------



## BOKU Haram

kithylin said:


> That's not what I saw in my experience with the board. I ran the same processor at 3933 Mhz ram and 1967 Mhz FCLK for the X370 score above (Which is 1:1 by the way) and it was still -42% slower. I'm only trying to share facts and information but it's obvious now that no one here will actually listen to facts. I'm just trying to educate people that while 5800X does work on the X370 taichi with the beta bios the processor can not and will not run at it's full potential performance while on the X370 taichi with that bios. Apparently there's a reason why it's not posted to the public on the ASRock website. But whatever. I've shared the information. If people choose to ignore it then that's on them.








Announcing end of support for 3DMark 11, PCMark 7, Powermark, 3DMark Cloud Gate, and 3DMark Ice Storm


Find out more at benchmarks.ul.com




benchmarks.ul.com





Can you try a less-outdated benchmark?

Because I tested my 5800X on X370, aircooled, and got fairly close to the average on internet(3DMark.com search) with a quiet slow-fan air cooler(scythe ninja 5).


----------



## Senniha

kithylin said:


> So here's my experience so far with the beta bios for this board: It's unstable as heck and don't use 5000 series in this board. The chip is running significantly reduced memory performance as much as -30% to -40% of what it should be capable of. The memory performance is so bad that these chips are no faster at ram speed than a 3000 series XT chips are. Which is terrible. The 5000 series chips should be quite a bit faster at ran performance in a proper (X570) motherboard. The PCIE top most slot runs at 8x instead of 16x and as if that wasn't bad enough the onboard audio (digital output or analog output, either one) switches to "banshee screaming at us from the void" completely at random and the only way to get sound back to normal is disable the sound output in windows sound control panel then re-enable it. If we go with a manual all-core overclock around 4.7 Ghz at 1.288 <-> 1.300 volts then the onboard audio is always in "wailing banshee mode" and no amount of disabling-enabling the sound output will help so that's not even usable at all.
> 
> I ran my 5800X at 0.940v for SoC and that enables me to run the ram up to 3933 Mhz @ 16-16-16-33-1T for my ram kit (single sided samsung b-die). Which according to a friend of mine with a 5800X and a ram kit that can do 4600 mhz, in a gigabyte X570 board he tried 3933 @ 16-16-16-33-1T too and saw 59-60 GB/s in all 3 (read, copy, write) for ram performance and latency of 49ns instead of the 64 ns I get in this X370 taichi board.
> View attachment 2483868
> 
> See here. I get almost half of his ram performance. Also even if I manually match the FCLK to the memory clock in bios, it still runs the ram on a divider instead of 1:1. This board will never run ram 1:1 for the ryzen 5000 series. I've tried everything and it just won't do it.
> 
> In general: If you want to run a 5000 series chip then you're wasting money and significantly crippling it's performance by using a 5000 series chip in this motherboard, even with the beta bios. Just spend the money and buy even a cheap budget X570 board instead.
> 
> EDIT: Here's my bios settings for voltages if anyone's wondering.
> View attachment 2483870
> 
> This is running Automatic mode + PBO with all limits maxed out.


it was reported that with agesa 1.1.0.0 patch D IF speed could run 1900 and above without problems.This bios is not even beta its "alpha" leaked with a bugs.We hope to get 1.2.0.1 with fix bug in usb leak bios in future at least 1-2 bios to work perfect with Zen3.


----------



## hertus12

Hello,

quick and simple 

X370 Taichi, P6.61, 5800X, 3200-3400 RAM CL14 => beside the x8 PCIe bug / problem, would this combination be stable? I understand that the high-end RAM overclock is not stable (enough), but what about "mild RAM overclock"?


----------



## Senniha

homefell said:


> The biggest issue for me, as detailed in my post, is that I am assuming using 4 monitors with a low link speed causes issues on boot sometimes. Using a game while concurrently using RTX Voice or other RT programs will also cause lag where it did not on my 1700, and eventually crash with my 2080ti. Unsure if link speed is the actual cause, but these are my observations since updating to 6.61 and to the upgrading to the 5600X. I have put in an email to ASRock support, will update if I hear back.


 Did you get any info from ASRock support?Any beta bios?


----------



## bigboss91

So today we got the nvidia driver for reBAR and the VBIOSes for 3000 series... Where the **** is asrock with the reBAR bios? How many damn months since they release something newer than the p6.61 which is not even on their website?


----------



## ShampooCA

Not sure where this was left, but interested, I ended up snagging a 5600x off amazon for $384 CAD+taxes for my X370 Killer SLI.
I've also got an X370 Fatality Gaming K4, but that was EOL much sooner, so no beta bios for it.
Hoping I can get the 5600X running stable on the X370 Killer SLI, I have slow RAM runing at 3000MHz, so not looking for anything crazy here in terms of RAM support, just want it to run, stable.
Anyone?
8x PCI-E doesn't appear to be a big issue.


----------



## bigboss91

Anyone found any info on whether we are getting reBAR bios or not? apart from that p6.61 with the bugged pcie.


----------



## Gah Duma

Someone might have to go onto the chiphell forums to ask for an update or search for one. That's where the 6.61 was originally posted.


----------



## ShampooCA

If you're asking about the 300 series chipsets, it's likely a solid NO.
This beta bios was random, with no promise of support, just ASRock flexing and proving ryzen 5000 series support could be done, that's all.
Any and all beta bios are to be used with discretion, there are no warranties or promises with beta bios.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

ShampooCA said:


> If you're asking about the 300 series chipsets, it's likely a solid NO.
> This beta bios was random, with no promise of support, just ASRock flexing and proving ryzen 5000 series support could be done, that's all.
> Any and all beta bios are to be used with discretion, there are no warranties or promises with beta bios.


If that's the case, we have the option to cross-flash to the X470 BIOS, as soon as it reaches AGESA 1.2.0.0 (patch A?) and Asrock releases a decent BIOS version for the mobo (current one is a complete mess, If I'm not wrong...even worse than the X370 one).


----------



## ShampooCA

Dekaohtoura said:


> If that's the case, we have the option to cross-flash to the X470 BIOS, as soon as it reaches AGESA 1.2.0.0 (patch A?) and Asrock releases a decent BIOS version for the mobo (current one is a complete mess, If I'm not wrong...even worse than the X370 one).


that sounds risky as hell, flashing a BIOS written for another chipset.


----------



## Senniha

ShampooCA said:


> that sounds risky as hell, flashing a BIOS written for another chipset.


I cross flash to x470 to 4.62 but unfortunately I dont have zen3,with zen+ I wasn't able to run xmp memory profiles so I reverted back to 4.20.Now I flashrom 6.61 x370 today to test it.With 2600x is working perfectly.Users with zen3 report that are getting errors with convert of x470.


----------



## ivanivanko

ShampooCA said:


> that sounds risky as hell, flashing a BIOS written for another chipset.


its not, x370 taichi and x470 taichi are 99% same motherboards, check my post and download if you wanna read article about that x370 to x470 taichi flashing:
(altough i tried that flashing and don't recommend it cuz of described problems)



ivanivanko said:


> so i was bored yesterday and converted my x370 taichi to x470 taichi, but i am not satisfied with the result because i have some weird annoyances, disturbances like some noise in the sound, RAM doesn't work over 2133mhz, bios fan control pwm/dc got inverted and similar
> 
> disruptive kernel's site where all conversion has been explained is down: https://disruptivekernel.com/2020/07/convierte-tu-taichi-x370-en-taichi-x470/
> i have saved offline version of the site and downloaded x370tox470 files (here they are if someone wants: easyupload.io )


----------



## RyzonableOc

Is this 6.61 bios good to use with a zen 1700 until i get the 5900x?


----------



## 0verpowered

So still having hard reset issues running any FCLK over 1600mhz on my 5800x -- to make sure I started clean, i reflashed the BIOS to 6.61. I only enabled the uncore OC mode, set the SOC/VDDP/CCD/IOD as shown below, loaded the XMP 1 profile and lowered the speed to RAM speed to 3266 and changed FCLK to 1633. I can run AIDA64 mem bench and prime, but once i get into a game like Apex Legends, it'll just suddenly hard reset, no crash to desktop, blue screen or anything. 

Can anyone who has successfully OC'ed their FCLK share their BIOS settings? 1600FCLK is rock stable for me, but as soon as I increase it one notch more I immediately have problems. Maybe its something with windows.


----------



## fcchin

0verpowered said:


> So still having hard reset issues running any FCLK over 1600mhz on my 5800x -- to make sure I started clean, i reflashed the BIOS to 6.61. I only enabled the uncore OC mode, set the SOC/VDDP/CCD/IOD as shown below, loaded the XMP 1 profile and lowered the speed to RAM speed to 3266 and changed FCLK to 1633. I can run AIDA64 mem bench and prime, but once i get into a game like Apex Legends, it'll just suddenly hard reset, no crash to desktop, blue screen or anything.
> 
> Can anyone who has successfully OC'ed their FCLK share their BIOS settings? 1600FCLK is rock stable for me, but as soon as I increase it one notch more I immediately have problems. Maybe its something with windows.
> 
> View attachment 2484718


Let all setting be auto, especially voltages, don't underclock any voltage, especially SOC and VDDG, then run ram at 2133 also, see if it crashes.

If not then up the ram but keep all voltages auto.

Loadline auto = 5 which is hard, but try first. LL5 for me always work with no undervolt. 

LL3 is needed when I underbolt SOC and VDDG, etc. 

Good luck. When in trouble, always all default try.


----------



## Senniha

0verpowered said:


> So still having hard reset issues running any FCLK over 1600mhz on my 5800x -- to make sure I started clean, i reflashed the BIOS to 6.61. I only enabled the uncore OC mode, set the SOC/VDDP/CCD/IOD as shown below, loaded the XMP 1 profile and lowered the speed to RAM speed to 3266 and changed FCLK to 1633. I can run AIDA64 mem bench and prime, but once i get into a game like Apex Legends, it'll just suddenly hard reset, no crash to desktop, blue screen or anything.
> 
> Can anyone who has successfully OC'ed their FCLK share their BIOS settings? 1600FCLK is rock stable for me, but as soon as I increase it one notch more I immediately have problems. Maybe its something with windows.
> 
> View attachment 2484718


Contact with the user that has same problems like like you,he is using different cpus.translate the page in english cos is german.Also their JZelectronics says that AMD didmt like the beta bios.Hope that users grab and patch 1.2.0.1 patch A before AMD locks it in agesa.





Computertechnik JZelectronic







www.jzelectronic.de


----------



## 0verpowered

fcchin said:


> Let all setting be auto, especially voltages, don't underclock any voltage, especially SOC and VDDG, then run ram at 2133 also, see if it crashes.
> 
> If not then up the ram but keep all voltages auto.
> 
> Loadline auto = 5 which is hard, but try first. LL5 for me always work with no undervolt.
> 
> LL3 is needed when I underbolt SOC and VDDG, etc.
> 
> Good luck. When in trouble, always all default try.


So it turns out I can set my FCLK above 1600mhz without problems, when i set MCLK to anything above DDR-3200 is when i start getting the cold reboots...


----------



## luting

0verpowered said:


> So it turns out I can set my FCLK above 1600mhz without problems, when i set MCLK to anything above DDR-3200 is when i start getting the cold reboots...


try it ?


----------



## kithylin

0verpowered said:


> So it turns out I can set my FCLK above 1600mhz without problems, when i set MCLK to anything above DDR-3200 is when i start getting the cold reboots...


When I had my 5800X in my X370 Taichi motherboard I was able to run it at 1967 Mhz FCLK no problem. Are you sure your ram can do 3200 mhz or higher? Are you giving it enough voltage? I had my CPU voltage @ 1.325 with LLC @ 3 for CPU + SOC @ 1.10v


----------



## ShampooCA

kithylin said:


> When I had my 5800X in my X370 Taichi motherboard I was able to run it at 1967 Mhz FCLK no problem. Are you sure your ram can do 3200 mhz or higher? Are you giving it enough voltage? I had my CPU voltage @ 1.325 with LLC @ 3 for CPU + SOC @ 1.10v


Would you say it's fairly stable to run with a 5600X and not worry about it?
I've got the Asrock X370 Killer SLI, and have the CPU on its way lol


----------



## kithylin

ShampooCA said:


> Would you say it's fairly stable to run with a 5600X and not worry about it?
> I've got the Asrock X370 Killer SLI, and have the CPU on its way lol


I can not and will not say anything about voltage because I won't be liable if your chip dies on you because of something I said. However several people I have talked to have run their 5000 series chips (5800X & 5900X) @ between 1.30v <-> 1.325v for several months and they haven't reported to me any issues yet. The chips are only a few months old though so no one really knows if voltage above 1.30v will degrade them long-term or not.


----------



## ShampooCA

kithylin said:


> I can not and will not say anything about voltage because I won't be liable if your chip dies on you because of something I said. However several people I have talked to have run their 5000 series chips (5800X & 5900X) @ between 1.30v <-> 1.325v for several months and they haven't reported to me any issues yet. The chips are only a few months old though so no one really knows if voltage above 1.30v will degrade them long-term or not.


I'm only inquiring about overall stability of the BIOS on X370 with a 5000 series CPU, nothing more.
If it's a flakey experience then I'll probably sell the 5600X and stick to my 3600 for now.


----------



## kithylin

ShampooCA said:


> I'm only inquiring about overall stability of the BIOS on X370 with a 5000 series CPU, nothing more.
> If it's a flakey experience then I'll probably sell the 5600X and stick to my 3600 for now.


On the X370 Taichi board with beta bios I upgraded from a R5-2600 -> 5800X and at first I had terrible stability. The entire system would do the "Turn off -> Turn on -> Turn off -> Turn on -> Turn off -> Turn on -> Turn off -> Turn on -> Turn off -> Turn on -> thing about 20 times and then finally decide to run (even at stock clocks / all AUTO for ram and CPU) Any attempt at overclocking anything resulted in a lot more Turn off -> Turn on -> Turn off -> Turn on stuff until eventually I had a bios tuned with the right voltage and it would turn on and run every time. There definitely was some initial instability and I didn't think the board would ever boot and run with the chip but I didn't give up and just waited it out for it to "Do it's thing" and eventually it came on and decided to run. Once I got all the bugs worked out and the system overclocked it would come on and start up and run when I pressed the power button though but it took a few days of tinkering with it to get it there.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> On the X370 Taichi board with beta bios I upgraded from a R5-2600 -> 5800X and at first I had terrible stability. The entire system would do the "Turn off -> Turn on -> Turn off -> Turn on -> Turn off -> Turn on -> Turn off -> Turn on -> Turn off -> Turn on -> thing about 20 times and then finally decide to run (even at stock clocks / all AUTO for ram and CPU) Any attempt at overclocking anything resulted in a lot more Turn off -> Turn on -> Turn off -> Turn on stuff until eventually I had a bios tuned with the right voltage and it would turn on and run every time. There definitely was some initial instability and I didn't think the board would ever boot and run with the chip but I didn't give up and just waited it out for it to "Do it's thing" and eventually it came on and decided to run. Once I got all the bugs worked out and the system overclocked it would come on and start up and run when I pressed the power button though but it took a few days of tinkering with it to get it there.


The on-off-on-off-on-off...-off-on thing, in my case, is caused after clear cmos/load defaults because the board can't "feed" 2 mem stick at the same time (5600X, P6.61, X370Taichi). I need to remove one mem stick, start the system, get into bios, give some vddr (anything >default will do) and then I can put the 2nd stick back again and be on my way.

This caused me a huge headache last week, when I upgraded from the trusted 1700 (no such behavior), as I couldn't boot the system for over 2.5 hours, till I figured it out.

Now I'm trying to get the 3533 profile as tight as possible (b-dies, downbins).


----------



## LongRod

Dekaohtoura said:


> The on-off-on-off-on-off...-off-on thing, in my case, is caused after clear cmos/load defaults because the board can't "feed" 2 mem stick at the same time (5600X, P6.61, X370Taichi). I need to remove one mem stick, start the system, get into bios, give some vddr (anything >default will do) and then I can put the 2nd stick back again and be on my way.
> 
> This caused me a huge headache last week, when I upgraded from the trusted 1700 (no such behavior), as I couldn't boot the system for over 2.5 hours, till I figured it out.
> 
> Now I'm trying to get the 3533 profile as tight as possible (b-dies, downbins).


Huh, that's weird, I didn't have that issue at all. Just threw the sticks in (3733 b-die) and it POSTed first try. Did it's typical first boot bootloop that this board has done for every CPU, just restarts once as soon as it gets to the main screen and then its good.

Try moving the sticks around a bit, I find the memory being more stable in my board if the ram sticks are in A1/B1 vs A2/B2 like asrock recommends.


----------



## kithylin

LongRod said:


> Huh, that's weird, I didn't have that issue at all. Just threw the sticks in (3733 b-die) and it POSTed first try. Did it's typical first boot bootloop that this board has done for every CPU, just restarts once as soon as it gets to the main screen and then its good.
> 
> Try moving the sticks around a bit, I find the memory being more stable in my board if the ram sticks are in A1/B1 vs A2/B2 like asrock recommends.


In my case moving the memory wouldn't of helped anything as it was perfectly stable for 1 year with the ram as-is with my R5-2600 chip. I would of never touched the ram or even tried to move it at all. If it has any sort of self-resetting issues then it's an issue with the chip and bios, not the ram.


----------



## 0verpowered

luting said:


> try it ?
> View attachment 2484868


Unfortunately, this didnt seem to help. 

Correcting my previous statement, i CAN run the RAM at MCLK 1800/DDR-3600+ uncoupled with IF 1600, but I can't get any stability when setting IF/FCLK above 1600. Even 1633mhz fabric speed causes cold reboots under load, with no errors in event log, just 'unexpected shutdown occurred'

Ive tried various voltage settings on VDDP from 850-950mV , VDDG, SoC, disabled cstates, changed procodt from 43-60ohms, enabled GDM, and havent been able to get it to work.

Could be its a really crappy binned 5800. Its just odd that just going up 33mhz in FCLK gives me immediate reboot under load.

Might have to try an x570 and see what happens there.


----------



## ShampooCA

Thanks folks, all this was helpful.
I think I'm gonna go for it, and tinker.
Most of the issues I'm reading here appear to just be board/RAM compatibllity and support issues.
Let's go!
just gonna see if I'm able to flash back to current BIOS if I flash the beta 6.61 on my X370 Killer SLI


----------



## ShampooCA

kithylin said:


> In my case moving the memory wouldn't of helped anything as it was perfectly stable for 1 year with the ram as-is with my R5-2600 chip. I would of never touched the ram or even tried to move it at all. If it has any sort of self-resetting issues then it's an issue with the chip and bios, not the ram.


That's not true. Bad RAM settings can cause resetting repeatedly.


----------



## ShampooCA

kithylin said:


> On the X370 Taichi board with beta bios I upgraded from a R5-2600 -> 5800X and at first I had terrible stability. The entire system would do the "Turn off -> Turn on -> Turn off -> Turn on -> Turn off -> Turn on -> Turn off -> Turn on -> Turn off -> Turn on -> thing about 20 times and then finally decide to run (even at stock clocks / all AUTO for ram and CPU) Any attempt at overclocking anything resulted in a lot more Turn off -> Turn on -> Turn off -> Turn on stuff until eventually I had a bios tuned with the right voltage and it would turn on and run every time. There definitely was some initial instability and I didn't think the board would ever boot and run with the chip but I didn't give up and just waited it out for it to "Do it's thing" and eventually it came on and decided to run. Once I got all the bugs worked out and the system overclocked it would come on and start up and run when I pressed the power button though but it took a few days of tinkering with it to get it there.


Thank you! That's very helpful.


----------



## 0verpowered

ShampooCA said:


> Thanks folks, all this was helpful.
> I think I'm gonna go for it, and tinker.
> Most of the issues I'm reading here appear to just be board/RAM compatibllity and support issues.
> Let's go!
> just gonna see if I'm able to flash back to current BIOS if I flash the beta 6.61 on my X370 Killer SLI


At stock settings it works fine for me. YMMV when overlocking though.


----------



## ShampooCA

Bit the bullet CPU came today works great!
Didn't have much time to tune RAM but it works!
No CPU offset voltage settings and PCIe runs at 8x like everyone else.
Still super cool that this works and I can run a 5000 series CPU on a X370 motherboard.


----------



## kithylin

ShampooCA said:


> Bit the bullet CPU came today works great!
> Didn't have much time to tune RAM but it works!
> No CPU offset voltage settings and PCIe runs at 8x like everyone else.
> Still super cool that this works and I can run a 5000 series CPU on a X370 motherboard.


Do note like I tried to tell everyone in this thread before however: You are running that processor around -40% of it's true potential by using it in a X370 board instead of an X570 board though.


----------



## thomasck

@ShampooCA can you run some benchmarks and post here to confirm what @kithylin is saying?


----------



## 0verpowered

jearly410 said:


> Anyone able to run 5600X + RAM higher than 3200 without WHEA errors on 6.61?


Did you ever figure this out? I have the same problem, cant run any speed over 3200 in 1:1:1 mode. I can boot and load windows, but it shuts down under heavy load on anything > 3200, even ddr-3266/IF 1633. In uncoupled node i can run the RAM higher.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Senniha

0verpowered said:


> Did you ever figure this out? I have the same problem, cant run any speed over 3200 in 1:1:1 mode. I can boot and load windows, but it shuts down under heavy load on anything > 3200, even ddr-3266/IF 1633. In uncoupled node i can run the RAM higher.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9.75U using Tapatalk


If you read from 420 page I have seen 2 different users running fine over 3200,dekaoktoura at 3400 1:1:1 and longRoD at 3600 ask them with PM.Also papatsonis run 5950


----------



## ShampooCA

kithylin said:


> Do note like I tried to tell everyone in this thread before however: You are running that processor around -40% of it's true potential by using it in a X370 board instead of an X570 board though.


How do you figure?
What is this "true potential" you're talking about?

5000 series memory controllers are much better than previous 1000/3000 series, can't say much about 2000, b/c I never had one.

I put it in my secondary system that was running a Ryzen 5 1600 with GSkill elcheapo 2400MHz RAM, could only ever get it stable at 2666MHz CL16 with Ryzen memory calculator.

With the 5600x I've got it running at 3000MHz CL14, and am happy as a clam.

Ran some initial tests the usuals for thermal just to see that it's functioning "normally". Temps are all what you'd expect, I've got a Thermalright TRUE 120 heatsink from way back when, but it's still good.

Auto pretty much everything in the BIOS, can't even set CPU voltage in offset mode, it doesn't exist, which sucks, but it's fine.

Cinebench R20 is aligned with most other publications online, 4330multi/581single, temps peak at 79-80 celcius.

Running game benchmarks just ran a quick Shadow of Mordor run and it's running great, pretty much the same as before, just higher baseline and avg went up slightly, I'm running an RX480 4GB on that system so not expecting much gains in the way of graphics scores.
Will test with a GTX 1070 later, but yeah she runs great!

I hope to have a more modern GPU in the near future to test to see if the 8x PCIE is bottlenecking the graphics.

I know there are a lot of publications out there that tested this a while back, but that was then, this is now, and we have much more powerful GPUs out, so I'm just curious to see.
If I can get my hands on a 3080/6800xt to test that'd be great.

GamersNexus tested with a 2080ti, which is like a 3070, and there wasn't much change, but the 3080/6800xt are quite a bit more powerful than that so we'll see.

If it's not much of a difference then that's freaking awesome.

It's only been a couple of hours of playing around with it, so haven't really noticed much in the way of other system device issues due to bus speed issues or bugs or anything else just yet.

System is totally stable, and I'm happy as a clam that I don't have to shell out for a new motherboard and memory, etc.

Note, if you have issues, it's very likely you have lingering settings from previous BIOS, so CMOS reset, and your memory itself.

Memory tuning is essential to the Ryzen platform. Use the memory calculator from 1usmus. You won't be disappointed if you've never used it.

I thought it was all a load of bull until I used it.

I have 2x separate sets of RAM for both my systems, one of them is run of the mill Crucial Ballistix 2666MHz RAM back when RAM was still expensive, paid nearly $200 for a 16GB kit 2x8GB, and the Gskill I mentioned above for this second system which is even worse, 2400MHz stuff, but it was also expensive at the time, paid nearly $200, and now they're BOTH running 3000MHz CL14. Amazing.

Main rig is running a X370 Gaming K4 Ryzen 3600, wish we could get the same beta bios on that platform, so I don't have to go about changing over the motherboards, ugh.

Anyhoo', any questions or tests you wanna see, lemme know. I'm limited to what games/benchmarks I have, so yeah.

I do have 3Dmark as well, and that was pretty much inline with what I tested before with the RX480, just with MUCH higher physics scores of like 24000~ in Firestrike.

Cheers


----------



## ShampooCA

Forgot to add, I did this on a X370 Killer SLI board, not a Taichi.


----------



## Senniha

On Asus x370 flashmod their boards with ASRock and MSI bios to get Zen3.It seems that the leaked 1.1.0.0C bios was the only and last bios we will get as already all other bios are not working getting errors 4d.It seems the new agesa blocks 300 series.From Asus data sheet cross flashing MSI 1.2.0.0 is working.I don't have bios flasher to direct flash and test MSI bios.Did anyone tried on taichi boards other vendors bioses?All other boards use I/O ITE8665E and asrock boards NCT6779D,this will be limiting factor right?








ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database


ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...




docs.google.com


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> Do note like I tried to tell everyone in this thread before however: You are running that processor around -40% of it's true potential by using it in a X370 board instead of an X570 board though.


Huh? 

My 5600X at stock, with loosely tuned 3466/3533 gets to around 95% of the scores of every 5600X (also stock) owner I've seen on any B550/X570.

I'm sure that I can't oc/uv the cpu as efficiently as they can (curve optimiser is a sweet thing, for sure), but I'm hitting 4.650MHz sustained (Noctua D-15, dual).

All in all, we took a calculated risk...we'll sure be -10 or even -15% compared to a fine tuned 5000+X570 user, but -40%? No way!



Senniha said:


> If you read from 420 page I have seen 2 different users running fine over 3200,dekaoktoura at 3400 1:1:1 and longRoD at 3600 ask them with PM.Also papatsonis run 5950


Already got 3466 working fine, now I'm strugling with my 3533 settings.



Senniha said:


> On Asus x370 flashmod their boards with ASRock and MSI bios to get Zen3.It seems that the leaked 1.1.0.0C bios was the only and last bios we will get as already all other bios are not working getting errors 4d.It seems the new agesa blocks 300 series.From Asus data sheet cross flashing MSI 1.2.0.0 is working.I don't have bios flasher to direct flash and test MSI bios.Did anyone tried on taichi boards other vendors bioses?All other boards use I/O ITE8665E and asrock boards NCT6779D,this will be limiting factor right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database
> 
> 
> ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Nah...crossflashing gpus is fairly safe...there aren't that many differences. Crossflashing a mobo with another vendor's BIOS is a very risky thing to do.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

LongRod said:


> Huh, that's weird, I didn't have that issue at all. Just threw the sticks in (3733 b-die) and it POSTed first try. Did it's typical first boot bootloop that this board has done for every CPU, just restarts once as soon as it gets to the main screen and then its good.
> 
> Try moving the sticks around a bit, I find the memory being more stable in my board if the ram *sticks are in A1/B1* vs A2/B2 like asrock recommends.


That's interesting...I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> Huh?
> 
> My 5600X at stock, with loosely tuned 3466/3533 gets to around 95% of the scores of every 5600X (also stock) owner I've seen on any B550/X570.
> 
> I'm sure that I can't oc/uv the cpu as efficiently as they can (curve optimiser is a sweet thing, for sure), but I'm hitting 4.650MHz sustained (Noctua D-15, dual).
> 
> All in all, we took a calculated risk...we'll sure be -10 or even -15% compared to a fine tuned 5000+X570 user, but -40%? No way!


I started with my 5800X in my X370 Taichi with the latest beta bios and I had it running a manual all-core overclock of 4725 Mhz @ 1.325v with LLC-2, 1966 Mhz IF clock @ 3933 Mhz memory. I believe it was 18-18-18 on the timings on the ram but that shouldn't make this big of a difference. Then later I upgraded to a MSI Prestige X570 Creation motherboard and I now run it at 4750 Mhz all-core overclock. The same 1.325v @ LLC-2, and this time the IF clock at 1900 Mhz for 3800 Mhz ram and I have it at 14-16-14 ram now. So slower IF and ram speed, but a little faster timings, but not that much. I recorded 3dmark benchmark runs on the X370 Taichi and my new system and the 3dmark physics score is as much as +40% faster on the X570 board vs the X370 Taichi board. I posted in the thread but folks seemed to respond thinking either I'm crazy or lying or both so.. whatever. No one listens to actual facts in here or they refuse to acknowledge facts and data. I came from a Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4.2 Ghz all-core and using the 5800X in the X370 board there were several games (Valheim and Carmageddon Reincarnation) that would still run at the choppy 40-50 FPS from the 5800X that I got out of my R5-2600. I didn't see any noticable improvement at all in most of the games I play (1080p). But yet here on the X570 board both games run maxed out flat at a minimum of 80 FPS at all times (my monitor's vsync max) with my 5800X. It's most definitely very noticeably faster in the X570 board. I thought I would try to educate folks about this sort of thing and share my experience.. but I'm mostly laughed at and told I'm crazy despite seeing it with my own eyes. Personally I'm glad I went with a X570 board instead of staying with that X370 board for my new chip though.

The only thing that changed was the motherboard. Same video card at the same clocks. Same ram sticks. Same custom water loop. Same case. Same power supply.

EDIT: Well, the operating system changed. I was on windows 10 64-bit before on the X370 Taichi and I'm now on Windows 7 64-bit on the X570 board so I'm not sure if that has much to do with it.


----------



## leaglezone

Anyone knows best bios/agesa for zen+?


----------



## Senniha

leaglezone said:


> Anyone knows best bios/agesa for zen+?


6.20A beta



https://www.overclock.net/attachments/x370tc620a-zip.335624/


----------



## idaan300

Welp I was bored and flashed my X370 Taichi with a 3800XT to a X470 and it works flawlessly with the beta 4.62 bios. I can run my memory above its XMP Speed (3333mhz @ 14-17-17-32 from the default 2933 @ 16-17-17-32). PBO works aswell and GPU-Z reports Resizable BAR working and PCI-E Running at 16x with a 3070.


----------



## Senniha

idaan300 said:


> Welp I was bored and flashed my X370 Taichi with a 3800XT to a X470 and it works flawlessly with the beta 4.62 bios. I can run my memory above its XMP Speed (3333mhz @ 14-17-17-32 from the default 2933 @ 16-17-17-32). PBO works aswell and GPU-Z reports Resizable BAR working and PCI-E Running at 16x with a 3070.


The point is to work flawless with zen3 but we have error 4d.Good update for BAR for your GPU and zen2.


----------



## papatsonis

kithylin said:


> I started with my 5800X in my X370 Taichi with the latest beta bios and I had it running a manual all-core overclock of 4725 Mhz @ 1.325v with LLC-2, 1966 Mhz IF clock @ 3933 Mhz memory. I believe it was 18-18-18 on the timings on the ram but that shouldn't make this big of a difference. Then later I upgraded to a MSI Prestige X570 Creation motherboard and I now run it at 4750 Mhz all-core overclock. The same 1.325v @ LLC-2, and this time the IF clock at 1900 Mhz for 3800 Mhz ram and I have it at 14-16-14 ram now. So slower IF and ram speed, but a little faster timings, but not that much. I recorded 3dmark benchmark runs on the X370 Taichi and my new system and the 3dmark *physics *score *is as much as +40% faster on the X570 board vs the X370 Taichi board*. I posted in the thread but folks seemed to respond thinking either I'm crazy or lying or both so.. whatever. No one listens to actual facts in here or they refuse to acknowledge facts and data. I came from a Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4.2 Ghz all-core and using the 5800X in the X370 board there were several games (Valheim and Carmageddon Reincarnation) that would still run at the choppy 40-50 FPS from the 5800X that I got out of my R5-2600. I didn't see any noticable improvement at all in most of the games I play (1080p). But yet here on the X570 board both games run maxed out flat at a minimum of 80 FPS at all times (my monitor's vsync max) with my 5800X. It's most definitely very noticeably faster in the X570 board. I thought I would try to educate folks about this sort of thing and share my experience.. but I'm mostly laughed at and told I'm crazy despite seeing it with my own eyes. Personally I'm glad I went with a X570 board instead of staying with that X370 board for my new chip though.
> 
> The only thing that changed was the motherboard. Same video card at the same clocks. Same ram sticks. Same custom water loop. Same case. Same power supply.
> 
> EDIT: Well, the operating system changed. I was on windows 10 64-bit before on the X370 Taichi and I'm now on Windows 7 64-bit on the X570 board so I'm not sure if that has much to do with it.


The only reason behind this, could be the TONS.. of WHEA Errors you had at 1966 IF with Taichi x370, thus the drastically reduced performance...
NO F.. way.
If you could run again on Taichi with 1600IF and 3200RAM (the limit of 1.1.0.0 C) with as tight as possible mem timings.. i bet.. wouldnt be more than 5% diff (If any...)
few tests i had done when firstly setup the 5950 on the Taichi, had noticed "zero" difference between my 1600IF/3200 Setup and others from 3dmark database


----------



## Senniha

luting said:


> I have tried it, same situation. 4d error code, My CPU is 5800X


Have you tried any other bios? fatality or any other x370 bios?


----------



## Senniha

papatsonis said:


> The only reason behind this, could be the TONS.. of WHEA Errors you had at 1966 IF with Taichi x370, thus the drastically reduced performance...
> NO F.. way.
> If you could run again on Taichi with 1600IF and 3200RAM (the limit of 1.1.0.0 C) with as tight as possible mem timings.. i bet.. wouldnt be more than 5% diff (If any...)
> few tests i had done when firstly setup the 5950 on the Taichi, had noticed "zero" difference between my 1600IF/3200 Setup and others from 3dmark database


Do you still have the 5950 on taichi x370?As I understand it was not your build system.


----------



## papatsonis

Senniha said:


> Do you still have the 5950 on taichi x370?As I understand it was not your build system.


Yes, it's my main PC. IF/RAM 1600/3200-14-17-17


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> I started with my 5800X in my X370 Taichi with the latest beta bios and I had it running a manual all-core overclock of 4725 Mhz @ 1.325v with LLC-2, 1966 Mhz IF clock @ 3933 Mhz memory. I believe it was 18-18-18 on the timings on the ram but that shouldn't make this big of a difference. Then later I upgraded to a MSI Prestige X570 Creation motherboard and I now run it at 4750 Mhz all-core overclock. The same 1.325v @ LLC-2, and this time the IF clock at 1900 Mhz for 3800 Mhz ram and I have it at 14-16-14 ram now. So slower IF and ram speed, but a little faster timings, but not that much. I recorded 3dmark benchmark runs on the X370 Taichi and my new system and the 3dmark physics score is as much as +40% faster on the X570 board vs the X370 Taichi board. I posted in the thread but folks seemed to respond thinking either I'm crazy or lying or both so.. whatever. No one listens to actual facts in here or they refuse to acknowledge facts and data. I came from a Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4.2 Ghz all-core and using the 5800X in the X370 board there were several games (Valheim and Carmageddon Reincarnation) that would still run at the choppy 40-50 FPS from the 5800X that I got out of my R5-2600. I didn't see any noticable improvement at all in most of the games I play (1080p). But yet here on the X570 board both games run maxed out flat at a minimum of 80 FPS at all times (my monitor's vsync max) with my 5800X. It's most definitely very noticeably faster in the X570 board. I thought I would try to educate folks about this sort of thing and share my experience.. but I'm mostly laughed at and told I'm crazy despite seeing it with my own eyes. Personally I'm glad I went with a X570 board instead of staying with that X370 board for my new chip though.
> 
> The only thing that changed was the motherboard. Same video card at the same clocks. Same ram sticks. Same custom water loop. Same case. Same power supply.
> 
> EDIT: Well, the operating system changed. I was on windows 10 64-bit before on the X370 Taichi and I'm now on Windows 7 64-bit on the X570 board so I'm not sure if that has much to do with it.


Noone said that you're lying, noone said that you're crazy or anything like that.

We just said that there's something wrong with your settings, something that could seriously hinder performance.

Every single bench I've run with the stock 5600X is +% compared to the 1700 running at 3.8GHz (same 3400 mem profile). CPU benches gain anything from 10 to 25%, even more in some cases (some of them couldn't handle all the 16 threads and 12vs12 is a massacre), synthetics show a clear win for the 5600X (I'm completely gpu limited in these cases).

Changing the OS completely changes the base, you can't compare anything this way.

In any case, a 5000cpu+X570mobo will definitely be better than a 5000cpu+X370mobo. Noone argued about that...but 40% clearly shows there was some other reason.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> In any case, a 5000cpu+X570mobo will definitely be better than a 5000cpu+X370mobo. Noone argued about that...but 40% clearly shows there was some other reason.


Or my thoughts: The beta bios for the X370 won't let the 5000 series chips run properly at their full speed / possibly isn't optimized for them. Personally I think that the beta bios just adds microcodes and nothing else then lets the 5000 series chips run as if they were 3000 series chips in the X370 Taichi. But that's just my thoughts.


----------



## Senniha

kithylin said:


> Or my thoughts: The beta bios for the X370 won't let the 5000 series chips run properly at their full speed / possibly isn't optimized for them. Personally I think that the beta bios just adds microcodes and nothing else then lets the 5000 series chips run as if they were 3000 series chips in the X370 Taichi. But that's just my thoughts.


This is more obvious that this bios was "alpha" add microcodes.Even now their are problems with the latest agesa 1.2.0.1.We hope to get a leak bios with the latest agesa fix usb ports.


----------



## ivanivanko

with 6.61 does pcie 3.0 @x8 happens only with 5000 series or other, 3000 series too?

i am on 6.40 3700x so no reason to flash 6.61 but two usb ports on the back are currently working weird, maybe 6.61 will fix it...


----------



## Senniha

ivanivanko said:


> with 6.61 does pcie 3.0 @x8 happens only with 5000 series or other, 3000 series too?
> 
> i am on 6.40 3700x so no reason to flash 6.61 but two usb ports on the back are currently working weird, maybe 6.61 will fix it...


Only with 5000 series.With zen+ I have no problem.


----------



## FlyWood

X470 P4.70 just came out, anyone tried it? I get error code 4d when running 5900x on my x370 with 470's P4.60 bios.


----------



## Senniha

I


FlyWood said:


> X470 P4.70 just came out, anyone tried it? I get error code 4d when running 5900x on my x370 with 470's P4.60 bios.


 I dont have any Zen3 but with P4.62 i had the same xmp problem as 4.60 with Zen+,i switches back to x370 P6.61 it would be helpful to us tocheck it again with P4.70,have you got usb flasher or with flashrom you flash bios?


----------



## FlyWood

Senniha said:


> I
> 
> I dont have any Zen3 but with P4.62 i had the same xmp problem as 4.60 with Zen+,i switches back to x370 P6.61 it would be helpful to us tocheck it again with P4.70,have you got usb flasher or with flashrom you flash bios?


i use flashrom flash x370 to x470 P4.60, so now i can use instant flash to upgrade


----------



## Senniha

FlyWood said:


> i use flashrom flash x370 to x470 P4.60, so now i can use instant flash to upgrade


With what cpu?ZEN+ or ZEN2?


----------



## FlyWood

Senniha said:


> With what cpu?ZEN+ or ZEN2?


with 3900x


----------



## Senniha

FlyWood said:


> with 3900x


Better get a cheap programmer to avoid any bad flash.I placed order but never got it cos pandemic mail problems,item returned to seller 








1.44US $ 18% OFF|Tzt Original Ch341a 24 25 Series Eeprom Flash Bios Usb Programmer Module + Soic8 Sop8 Test Clip For Eeprom 93cxx / 25cxx / 24cxx - Integrated Circuits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## FlyWood

Senniha said:


> Better get a cheap programmer to avoid any bad flash.I placed order but never got it cos pandemic mail problems,item returned to seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.44US $ 18% OFF|Tzt Original Ch341a 24 25 Series Eeprom Flash Bios Usb Programmer Module + Soic8 Sop8 Test Clip For Eeprom 93cxx / 25cxx / 24cxx - Integrated Circuits - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com


P4.70 works well with 3900x, i'll try 5900x later


----------



## Senniha

FlyWood said:


> P4.70 works well with 3900x, i'll try 5900x later


Im sure you will have 4d error


----------



## FlyWood

Senniha said:


> Im sure you will have 4d error


maybe, but at least SAM works


----------



## Senniha

FlyWood said:


> maybe, but at least SAM works
> View attachment 2485469


yes,that was known days before!!I have load the datasheet from ASUS cross flash they had made the tests before.


----------



## garych

FlyWood said:


> maybe, but at least SAM works
> View attachment 2485469


let us know if it's stable, would love to be able to play around with newer agesa version than what's in 6.40


----------



## LongRod

Dekaohtoura said:


> That's interesting...I'll keep it in mind.


Yeah I figured that one out during the 2700x days, all of my chips would run considerably higher settings (with increases in performance as expected) by doing that, I've never figured out why that's the case.
My 3700x and my 5600x clock better with those memory slots being occupied.

My CPU clocks way better than it does on my cheap B450 Gaming X (all core just sits at 4.65ghz while on that board it would drop all the way down to 4.2ghz) so if anything, the system is faster on this board other than the fact that my GPU can't do PCIE3 x16 with that bug, but it's only a 2070 super so it's not really affected by that.


----------



## AngEv1L

Who can help me with instruction for update x370 taichi to x470 taichi?


----------



## ivanivanko

here you go kid: Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread


----------



## AngEv1L

Тhanks, i will check it


----------



## FlyWood

garych said:


> let us know if it's stable, would love to be able to play around with newer agesa version than what's in 6.40


Stable till now


----------



## Senniha

FlyWood said:


> Stable till now


what about 5900x?Is it working?


----------



## idaan300

Has anyone noticed any difference between the beta 4.62 bios and the official 4.70 one for the X470 Taichi? I flashed it myself and havent seen any differences. I had expeted asrock to give us AGESA 1.2.0.1a but it looks like 4.70 is still on AGESA 1.2.


----------



## ivanivanko

why would someone flash x370 to x470 when 5000 ain't working and 3000 works on x370 anywayz?


----------



## idaan300

ivanivanko said:


> why would someone flash x370 to x470 when 5000 ain't working and 3000 works on x370 anywayz?


Because flashing to X470 means you still get AGESA updates, updates that probably still contain optimizations for Zen 2. The last official Bios for the X370 uses ComboAM4-Pi 1.0.0.6 which was the first microcode to officialy support the Zen 2 XT chips. That version has no Re-BAR support. The only option in it is "Above 4G Decoding" but atleast on my board that option was completly bugged out and caused the built in Ethernet and WiFi/BT NIC to stop working. 6.61 for the X370 is on AGESA 1.1.0.0 and has rudementary Re-BAR Support but has the dreaded bug of PCI-E being stuck at 8x whilst none of the X470 Bioses have that bug.


----------



## papatsonis

FlyWood said:


> Stable till now


Any news with 5900x?


----------



## Senniha

papatsonis said:


> Any news with 5900x?


Probably will be broken for Zen3 as it is the same as P4.62.We hope a mod leak with 1.2.0.1 patch A as a 1 stable bios to run.


----------



## kbios

I fear zen3 support on x370 is intentionally blocked by amd on agesa 1.2.0.0 and up


----------



## ivanivanko

we actually dont need new agesa, just pcie 3.0 x8 sh.it fixed.


----------



## FlyWood

papatsonis said:


> Any news with 5900x?


nope, i just sold my 3080 and have no card to test


----------



## PJVol

kithylin said:


> I recorded 3dmark benchmark runs on the X370 Taichi and my new system and the 3dmark physics score is as much as +40% faster on the X570 board vs the X370 Taichi board.


The 40% difference compared to [email protected] sounds plausible, though may seem odd at a first glance.
I've posted details here
[Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread
There's something's really off with a certain asrock boards' power delivery/control.


----------



## Senniha

PJVol said:


> The 40% difference compared to [email protected] sounds plausible, though may seem odd at a first glance.
> I've posted details here
> [Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread
> There's something's really off with a certain asrock boards' power delivery/control.


Is this your post?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/mmzkav

it is strange for me such a values so i asked

senniha1994

AMD 2600x,taichi x370,gtx 1080,dell s2719dgf12 hours ago

Is this values safe for 24/7?

5






level 2
thismock

11 hours ago

I don’t see why not, the only thing uncertain in terms of powering is the VTT at 2.0v.
VDIMM is 1.5v, and Micron Rev E kits are sold with 1.5v XMP configurations. In addition, this config is running with TCKE and all three RTT methods, so power usage is both reduced and regulated/smoothed.
VSOC at 1.21v might seem high, but I’m not aware of any long-term effects of VSOC at these levels. Heck, my Asrock mobo defaults VSOC to 1.21v when running this ram at XMP (3600cl16).
VDDP, CCD, and IOD are all quite low.
I have solid airflow in my case and the DIMMs are only warm to the touch.
This is my 24/7 daily config at the moment, which runs CPU 1.8v at 1.85v and VSOC at 1.1375v

2







level 3
Omegachai

R7 5800X | 6800XT Red Dragon | 3800 CL16 DJR51 minutes ago

VSOC for Zen 2 and 3, is good for daily use, at up to 1.3V. 1.21V is utterly safe, You have nothing to worry about. very amazing results on that note, you should feel very proud.

1


----------



## PJVol

Senniha said:


> Is this your post?


I didn't post on reddit on this topic.


----------



## FlyWood

papatsonis said:


> Any news with 5900x?


nothing, still stay 4d on x470tc bios, i have flashed back to x370tc6.61


----------



## Senniha

FlyWood said:


> nothing, still stay 4d on x470tc bios, i have flashed back to x370tc6.61


At least we were lucky to get a single bios.I can't find zen3 5900x in normal value nor a rtx 3080 so I'm back to 2600x with gtx 1080 as long as it last.Maybe a second ✋ 3900x when prices go normal or a 5900x until then I will not waste my time searching for a bios in x370.


----------



## FlyWood

Senniha said:


> At least we were lucky to get a single bios.I can't find zen3 5900x in normal value nor a rtx 3080 so I'm back to 2600x with gtx 1080 as long as it last.Maybe a second ✋ 3900x when prices go normal or a 5900x until then I will not waste my time searching for a bios in x370.


yep, i will get a C8DH or B550Taichi in a few days.


----------



## ivanivanko

does anyone else experience bluetooth or wifi random disconnects? i dont know is that motherboard or windows problem.


----------



## deepor

ivanivanko said:


> does anyone else experience bluetooth or wifi random disconnects? i dont know is that motherboard or windows problem.


The wireless adapter is a separate M.2 card, it's not really part of the motherboard. There's an M.2 PCIe slot hidden under the motherboard's I/O shroud.

I don't think the motherboard BIOS etc. can break something about that wireless adapter. You could try to look for a different version of the Intel drivers, maybe there's one that works better.


----------



## thomasck

ivanivanko said:


> does anyone else experience bluetooth or wifi random disconnects? i dont know is that motherboard or windows problem.


Never had a single issue with any of them.


----------



## Czarcastic

I gave up on the 5900X on X370 Taichi. I will be purchasing a 3900X instead to upgrade my 1700X. What is the best stable BIOS for this? Is it 6.40?


----------



## Senniha

Czarcastic said:


> I gave up on the 5900X on X370 Taichi. I will be purchasing a 3900X instead to upgrade my 1700X. What is the best stable BIOS for this? Is it 6.40?


If you are not able to get a value priced 5900x then yes even a 3900x is good choice but if you can get a 5900x get it.As a processor is much better option.In my local stores 5900x is priced 750 euros with very bad availability.


----------



## Czarcastic

Senniha said:


> If you are not able to get a value priced 5900x then yes even a 3900x is good choice but if you can get a 5900x get it.As a processor is much better option.In my local stores 5900x is priced 750 euros with very bad availability.


Yes, I tried for months and I gave up so instead, I decided to buy a slightly used 3900X from a friend for $370. He has an X570 board. What is the best BIOS for 3900X on this board? The 6.40?


----------



## Senniha

Czarcastic said:


> Yes, I tried for months and I gave up so instead, I decided to buy a slightly used 3900X from a friend for $370. He has an X570 board. What is the best BIOS for 3900X on this board? The 6.40?


Flashmod to x470 and use the latest agesa 1.2.0.0 taichi x470 P4.70 which unlock BAR for RTX and AMD gpus.


----------



## ivanivanko

i have 3700x with latest official 6.40 and it works as it's supposed to.


----------



## Czarcastic

ivanivanko said:


> i have 3700x with latest official 6.40 and it works as it's supposed to.


Thanks, I have this ram F4-3200C16D-32GTZKW-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd. - Should I be able to overclock ram to 3600 CL16 with this on 3900x? What is your ram at on the 3700x on 6.40?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Hey, anyone tried to apply negative offset to a 5xxx on 6.61?

I'm not sure it works...

Any other way to keep the cpu cooler?


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> Hey, anyone tried to apply negative offset to a 5xxx on 6.61?
> 
> I'm not sure it works...
> 
> Any other way to keep the cpu cooler?


You could try Liquid Nitrogen. I hear it keeps CPU's really cold. :>


----------



## ivanivanko

Czarcastic said:


> Thanks, I have this ram F4-3200C16D-32GTZKW-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd. - Should I be able to overclock ram to 3600 CL16 with this on 3900x? What is your ram at on the 3700x on 6.40?


mine is almost the same, f4-2800c14 F4-2800C14D-32GTZ (EOL)-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.

works without problems

i dont know about overclock, i don't suggest doing it cuz you will gain NO visible perfomance increase, just possible blue screens and freezes...


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Senniha said:


> Flashmod to x470 and use the latest agesa 1.2.0.0 taichi x470 P4.70 which *unlock BAR* for RTX and AMD gpus.


Funny thing is that 6.61 already has it.


----------



## Czarcastic

Dekaohtoura said:


> Funny thing is that 6.61 already has it.





Dekaohtoura said:


> Funny thing is that 6.61 already has it.


How's the 3xxx series on 6.61? Then I won't need to flashmod. Does GPU pci-e slot go 8x with 3xxx series as well? Any random issues anyone having?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Czarcastic said:


> How's the 3xxx series on 6.61? Then I won't need to flashmod. Does GPU pci-e slot go 8x with 3xxx series as well? Any random issues anyone having?


Ι went from 1700 on 6.40 to 1700 on 6.61 and to 5600X on 6.61, so I can't help you there.

I'm sure, though, that the x8 thing is a BIOS version bug, so it should be present regardless of CPU model.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> Ι went from 1700 on 6.40 to 1700 on 6.61 and to 5600X on 6.61, so I can't help you there.
> 
> I'm sure, though, that the x8 thing is a BIOS version bug, so it should be present regardless of CPU model.


That's not true. I used my Ryzen 5 2600 on the 6.61 beta bios in the X370 taichi and it ran the video card at 16x. The 6.61 bios _ONLY_ drops the gpu to 8x if we use a 5000 series processor from my experience. I haven't tried a 3000 series chip in it though but I expect it to work just like my R5-2600 did because the 3000 series is one of the officially supported chips from ASRock for this board.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> That's not true. I used my Ryzen 5 2600 on the 6.61 beta bios in the X370 taichi and it ran the video card at 16x. The 6.61 bios _ONLY_ drops the gpu to 8x if we use a 5000 series processor from my experience. I haven't tried a 3000 series chip in it though but I expect it to work just like my R5-2600 did because the 3000 series is one of the officially supported chips from ASRock for this board.


Ah, thanks a lot, didn't know that (apologies if someone has posted it earlier).

I turned CSM off, turned reBAR on, seems to work (minor but consistent gains here and there).

The only problem is that I can't get into BIOS anymore, screen remains turned of until the Win login screen comes up.

Card's BIOS says it's uefi compliant, don't know if it's a "mod" related problem (either mobo BIOS or Vega 56->64 BIOS).

I hope that Asrock's "boot into uefi" app does the trick and I won't have to reset the mobo (minor inconvenience, but still...).

Also, it seems that negative offset works after all (I was way too reluctant lowering the limit, I think). Managed to drop max temps around 5-7o C (while ambient temp has gone up by at least 5o C from last week) and "lost" less than 0.5% in some scenarios (had some gains in others).


----------



## idaan300

kithylin said:


> That's not true. I used my Ryzen 5 2600 on the 6.61 beta bios in the X370 taichi and it ran the video card at 16x. The 6.61 bios _ONLY_ drops the gpu to 8x if we use a 5000 series processor from my experience. I haven't tried a 3000 series chip in it though but I expect it to work just like my R5-2600 did because the 3000 series is one of the officially supported chips from ASRock for this board.


That is incorrect, Its also broken on zen 2. With my 3800XT i was also stuck on 8x with the 6.61 BIOS


----------



## kithylin

idaan300 said:


> That is incorrect, Its also broken on zen 2. With my 3800XT i was also stuck on 8x with the 6.61 BIOS


I did state I was unsure about the 3000 series with 6.61. What I did state about the 2000 series however is fact and it does work. At least with the Ryzen 5 2600 the 6.61 bios on the X370 Taichi will run the video card at the full speed 16x, even with a single NVME drive installed.


----------



## Senniha

Taichi x370 p6.62 on jz fix on pci-e [email protected] for 5000 zen3


----------



## ivanivanko

cool, so pcie 3.0 x8 is now fixed? anyone with 5000 series here to test this?


----------



## zhadoom

ivanivanko said:


> cool, so pcie 3.0 x8 is now fixed? anyone with 5000 series here to test this?


The processor in the image is a 2600x. There are reports that pcie x8 bug only happens in 3000/5000 series.
So we need tests ...


----------



## ivanivanko

it's probably fixed cuz they even removed 6.61 from the site...

edit: i installed this 6.62, with my 3700x everything works fine, pcie is at 3.0 x16, usb ports work, xmp profiles work, cpu boosts and scores in cinebench and cpu-z as it should.


----------



## Senniha

zhadoom said:


> The processor in the image is a 2600x. There are reports that pcie x8 bug only happens in 3000/5000 series.
> So we need tests ...





zhadoom said:


> The processor in the image is a 2600x. There are reports that pcie x8 bug only happens in 3000/5000 series.
> So we need tests ...


I posted with My flash, official post



https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/User_Images/X370TC-5600X-PCIe-x16.jpg


----------



## Senniha

Senniha said:


> I posted with My flash, official post,let's hope for an update on agesa in the future,I believe that AMD blocked future agesa.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/User_Images/X370TC-5600X-PCIe-x16.jpg


----------



## RyzonableOc

Wow great news!


----------



## FlyWood

L3 Bug Fixed? what about the agesa version?


----------



## Senniha

FlyWood said:


> L3 Bug Fixed? what about the agesa version?


As I quess will be the same 1.1.0.0 c/d,a more experience user edit bios and see.


----------



## Czarcastic

Where can you download 6.62? Anyways, I got the 3900X and everything is running fine on 6.40. I had some issue booting into Windows (infinite loop on load screen) but found out you have to go into windows recovery command prompt find the amd_sata oem#.inf and do the DISM remove driver command and booted fine after. Strange how changing a CPU won't allow you to boot into Windows because of amd_sata driver. I have Hynix Ram at 3200 CL14 with tight timings using DRAM Calculator at 1.385V and so far so good. For the CPU if I do offset mode does it automatically set it to negative? Because in this BIOS when I do offset it doesn't show a negative number, right now I set it to 0.05.


----------



## ivanivanko

https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1618903500&sw=



scroll down and find bios downloads selection


----------



## BOKU Haram

Can confirm 6.62 made pcie3.0 x16 again.


----------



## Czarcastic

Nice! If 6.62 doesn't have any major issues, gives me another upgrade path from 3900X down the line.


----------



## Joke94

confirming 6.62 seems to work without problems with 3700x and no pcie issues. same memory oc as 6.40 and resizable bar also working.


----------



## ivanivanko

i just have this sh.it everytime when trying to load profile, no matter is secure boot on or off















h


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> i just have this sh.it everytime when trying to load profile, no matter is secure boot on or off
> 
> h


There's nothing wrong there. The issue is that you are hitting "YES" on that prompt. Don't do that. Select "NO" at that prompt and it will load the profile normally.


----------



## ivanivanko

its weird cuz it asks me everytime before save&exit no matter what answer I saved last time, and I didnt touch anything in security until that question (with 6.62) appeared

anyways, ASROCK IS DA MAN! will buy asrock boards from now on


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> its weird cuz it asks me everytime before save&exit no matter what answer I saved last time, and I didnt touch anything in security until that question (with 6.62) appeared
> 
> anyways, ASROCK IS DA MAN! will buy asrock boards from now on


It does that to me too. It's no big deal. I just select "NO" and then it loads profile and I go on with life.


----------



## zhadoom

Joke94 said:


> confirming 6.62 seems to work without problems with 3700x and no pcie issues. same memory oc as 6.40 and resizable bar also working.


Could you confirm if the temperature option in bios display is working ? previous beta bios shows AA or AE .


----------



## FlyWood

Senniha said:


> As I quess will be the same 1.1.0.0 c/d,a more experience user edit bios and see.


if the bios comes a little earlier, i wont change to c8dh


----------



## hesee

ivanivanko said:


> https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1618903500&sw=
> 
> 
> 
> scroll down and find bios downloads selection


That's good news. Is there a X370 Professional Gaming version incoming as well?


----------



## ivanivanko

kithylin said:


> It does that to me too. It's no big deal. I just select "NO" and then it loads profile and I go on with life.


maybe this bios is a hoax with security vulnerabilities?



hesee said:


> That's good news. Is there a X370 Professional Gaming version incoming as well?


no one here can answer you that. just like someone here was told that asrock wouldn't make any new bioses for this board - yet here it is.
maybe yes and maybe no cuz taichi is top of the line board so maybe they are making this "secret" bioses just for taichi. but maybe


----------



## Senniha

ivanivanko said:


> maybe this bios is a hoax with security vulnerabilities?
> 
> 
> no one here can answer you that. just like someone here was told that asrock wouldn't make any new bioses for this board - yet here it is.
> maybe yes and maybe no cuz taichi is top of the line board so maybe they are making this "secret" bioses just for taichi. but maybe


This bios is same as all 300 series released 5 months before,it was alpha


ivanivanko said:


> maybe this bios is a hoax with security vulnerabilities?
> 
> 
> no one here can answer you that. just like someone here was told that asrock wouldn't make any new bioses for this board - yet here it is.
> maybe yes and maybe no cuz taichi is top of the line board so maybe they are making this "secret" bioses just for taichi. but maybe


Asrock official will never support 300 series,this is the answer i got every time i asked bios,also those bios was not "secrets" or mods nor they make bios for taichi only ,they were planned to support 300 series from 1st day but i quess ASUS was not willing.Taichi had only the problem with pci-e 3.0 bug and i quess JZ fix it(i dont know).JZ also said that for now AMD is blocking bios updates for agesa in the future.I took my risk and order 5900x to be my last AM4 processor.Maybe in the future we will get bios with updated agesa when AMD switch to AM5.if you want to be updated with Asrock bios go to JZ forums as he is making/modding our bioses.The Alpha bios was leaked by (via @komachi_ensaka).






Computertechnik JZelectronic







www.jzelectronic.de













ASRock Support <[email protected]>
Προς:'Ioannis papapostolou'


Πέμ, 15 Απρ στις 6:03 μ.μ.


Hello,

have to say sorry.
Officially Vermeer is not supported on our 300 series mainboards.
Only with these mainboards we can proof the Vermeer is working:
ASRock > CPU Support List 

Best regards, 

ASRock Support

ASRock Europe B.V.
Bijsterhuizen 1111
6546 AR Nijmegen
The Netherlands
www.asrock.com


----------



## kbios

The pcie x16 bug was with the taichi only or with every a320/b350/x370 board which received the zen 3 bios?


----------



## Senniha

kbios said:


> probke
> The pcie x16 bug was with the taichi only or with every a320/b350/x370 board which received the zen 3 bios?


Only with Taichi other x370 models were fine.Also I didn't see any other ASRock board with this problem.


----------



## hesee

ivanivanko said:


> no one here can answer you that. just like someone here was told that asrock wouldn't make any new bioses for this board - yet here it is.
> maybe yes and maybe no cuz taichi is top of the line board so maybe they are making this "secret" bioses just for taichi. but maybe


Answering my own question: 6.62 did appear on jzelectronic for X370 Professional gaming as well.


----------



## Senniha

hesee said:


> Answering my own question: 6.62 did appear on jzelectronic for X370 Professional gaming as well.








Computertechnik JZelectronic







www.jzelectronic.de


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Senniha said:


> Taichi x370 p6.62 on jz fix on pci-e [email protected] for 5000 zen3
> View attachment 2487253


TYVM!

Just as I was having some weird mem stability issues with 6.61 (previously stable mem profiles started giving errors on TM5).

Now I "have" to try this BIOS version and hope for the best.


----------



## Czarcastic

Hopefully, they will "secretly" release more Bios updates with updated AGESA. The X370 Taichi can more than handle all the new cpu's.


----------



## ivanivanko

personally i dont care and think other shouldnt care much about new agesas, 30mhz here and there or 0.05v differences. our board now supports all 5000 series without any problems and that's all we need.


----------



## thomasck

New agesas, better ram compatibility too. It's important. Anyhow, I won't change the mobo anytime as 5000 is now working with properly pcie speeds, even if with the past pcie issue the performance was not affected in most cases.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ericorg87

I have the oportunity to trade an older PC (4790k) for a x370 Taichi. With that I was looking on selling my current 3800x + x370 gigabyte and buying a 5900x. I have read some problems of compatibility with PCIEx running at 8x when pairing with a Zen3, but if I understand correctly that was only happening when people where flashing x470 bios to try and get REBAR, correct?

Making this exchange would be really useful and a money saver if I could get the 5900x to work.

How is the sate of zen 3 with the Taichi right now? Is it worth for me to make this swap or should I just look into buying a B550 instead? 8x Pcie 3.0 is unacceptable for me because I have a 3090.


----------



## ivanivanko

read the previous page, new bios 6.62 for x370 taichi just came out and it doesn't have any issues, pcie is at 3.0 x16 and all ryzens are working perfectly.


----------



## ericorg87

ivanivanko said:


> read the previous page, new bios 6.62 for x370 taichi just came out and it doesn't have any issues, pcie is at 3.0 x16 and all ryzens are working perfectly.


That is awesome, I read like 10 pages before that and was getting depressed with all the bug reports, lol.


----------



## RyzonableOc

5900x on the way


----------



## BOKU Haram

Just realized Adata xpg D41 ram rgb led stopped syncing(went back to default somehow).

Seems to be adata's problem as they lack support on their ****.


----------



## DeviPotato

Been following this thread and took the plunge to upgrade my x370 taichi with a 5600x (from a 1700x) on 6.61 a couple weeks ago. It's been stable in my experience as a daily use system at stock CPU and XMP, even after doubling up my RAM with a second kit. I couldn't get fclk to stabilize over 1600 without constant WHEA errors, despite lots of voltage tinkering based on older threads from 500 chipset users, so no RAM OCing for me (RIP b die), but that's not a dealbreaker. Neither was the x8 PCIe issue, as I have a GTX 1080 (which does not saturate x8 to begin with) and have no intention of upgrading right now. Performance has been very good, and at least the general CPU performance seems in-line with other people with 5600x on new boards from what I can tell. Very pleased overall!

Today I flashed 6.62, and my GPU is still stuck at x8. I have tried a few things, including manually setting it to x8 in BIOS, rebooting through windows, and then x16; resetting to bios defaults, cold boot after draining power, manually clearing CMOS, disabling CSM, running RAM without XMP, removing the GPU overclock I'd been using completely, and no dice. It's stuck on x8.

I don't really care, from a practical standpoint, because my 1080 doesn't take any performance hit on x8, but I have no idea why other people flashed this BIOS and got x16 without problems (inc other people with GTX 1080) and mine's still hung up on x8.










XMP is disabled in this screenshot (this is right after a CMOS clear), but the results are the same regardless and XMP works fine. GPU-Z is also reporting x8.

I don't really know what else 6.62 should have changed or fixed, since I didn't encounter any USB problems that I've noticed and haven't had any display problems such as black screen on boot to begin with on a few dozen boots. I do however get a brief white flash on one of my monitors when windows puts up the login screen and that hasn't changed on 6.62.

Haven't tried messing with fclk again since updating to 6.62. I'll give it a try later.


----------



## kithylin

DeviPotato said:


> I don't really care, from a practical standpoint, because my 1080 doesn't take any performance hit on x8, but I have no idea why ot


Do you have any other expansion cards in the system? Anything in the second PCI-Express slot? If you install anything in the second slot (even if it's not another video card) it will drop down the main GPU / first PCIE slot to 8x.


----------



## DeviPotato

kithylin said:


> Do you have any other expansion cards in the system? Anything in the second PCI-Express slot? If you install anything in the second slot (even if it's not another video card) it will drop down the main GPU / first PCIE slot to 8x.


Exactly correct, thank you. Completely forgot about this. Yanked my capture card that was in the other slot and it's now running at x16.









The card was in that slot because of an incompatibility with my revision of capture card with zen on most of the PCIe slots on the board (as described here) at the time I built the PC. I'll figure out what to do about that if that's a problem in the future, but at least the BIOS update is indeed working for the x8 issue.


----------



## kithylin

DeviPotato said:


> Exactly correct, thank you. Completely forgot about this. Yanked my capture card that was in the other slot and it's now running at x16.
> 
> 
> The card was in that slot because of an incompatibility with my revision of capture card with zen on most of the PCIe slots on the board (as described here) at the time I built the PC. I'll figure out what to do about that if that's a problem in the future, but at least the BIOS update is indeed working for the x8 issue.


You're welcome. Also Try putting that capture card down in the 3rd PCIE slot. That slot runs at PCIE-3.0-4x and that should be enough for any capture card and it won't effect the speed of your main video card in the top / first slot. I know that page you linked said it doesn't work but.. well it couldn't hurt to try it at least? It might work.


----------



## DeviPotato

kithylin said:


> You're welcome. Also Try putting that capture card down in the 3rd PCIE slot. That slot runs at PCIE-3.0-4x and that should be enough for any capture card and it won't effect the speed of your main video card in the top / first slot. I know that page you linked said it doesn't work but.. well it couldn't hurt to try it at least? It might work.


Funnily enough, this definitely didn't work in 2017, but it does work now. Back then the only slot that worked when I tried all of them was the x16 slot. I hadn't even bothered trying again at any point since then, so it's probable a BIOS or driver update in the meantime fixed it at some point. So that's neat. Thanks again.

Regarding FCLK, I did the same tinkering with it I did before and I still can't get _any_ FCLK above 1600 (even small FCLK bumps like 1633 or 1667, even with RAM running 2133 mhz) stable without constant WHEA (cpu bus/interconnect) errors. With some voltage tweaking I can make it _more_ stable, but as soon as prime95 comes out I get hundreds of them. This behavior matches up with some early reports of zen 3 on 500 chipsets (such as this thread, where I got the general procedure to _try_ and stabilize it), where even running an XMP profile at 3600 would cause constant WHEA errors. A couple AGESA updates fixed these voltage sensitivity and stability issues for them, but no such luck on the version in the 6.62 BIOS it seems. 

I've tried slowly stepping as described in the thread, I've tried setting it directly to 1800 and trying to stabilize it there, etc. It appears to be stable at 0.9v VDDG, 1.0v SOC, 1600 FCLK, 2133MHz RAM, but I can't get stability at all with any FCLK above 1600. The closest I got while trying to step up FCLK was 1667 with 0.9v VDDG and 1.1v SOC, but that's still with WHEA errors - just not as many as the 1-8 I get per second if I change any value in either direction (even with small steps in voltage). It's extremely sensitive. There probably is an exactly perfect voltage configuration that would stabilize infinity fabric at the 1800 FCLK I would like to see, but I'm not sure I'm that interested in the time and effort required if it's going to be this finicky and I think I would rather just buy a new motherboard so I'm not fighting an uphill battle. I'll tune the timings a little at 3200 and that'll be enough for me until I'm ready to upgrade.

I'm honestly surprised if anyone can get their RAM to 3600, on this board, with this BIOS, with a zen 3 chip in it, with completely stable infinity fabric at 1800. I was able to get my RAM to 3600mhz and operational without touching the SOC/VDDG voltage settings, and errors didn't appear in prime95 when I let it run, but meanwhile I was still getting at least one WHEA error per second in HWiNFO64 the entire time. It really seems to be AGESA-related, which means I'm probably out of luck on this board given the circumstances.

If anyone can confirm getting 3600MHz AND 1800 FCLK stable on this board with zen 3 without any of the WHEA error issues, I'd be _very _interested to know the configuration that got you there. It's possible I'm going about it the wrong way entirely or missing something important.


----------



## Senniha

DeviPotato said:


> Exactly correct, thank you. Completely forgot about this. Yanked my capture card that was in the other slot and it's now running at x16.
> View attachment 2487618
> 
> 
> The card was in that slot because of an incompatibility with my revision of capture card with zen on most of the PCIe slots on the board (as described here) at the time I built the PC. I'll figure out what to do about that if that's a problem in the future, but at least the BIOS update is indeed working for the x8 issue.


interesting your report with 4 dimms!My 5900x is on the way.I have 4 dimms of LPX corsair 3333cl16 which are mix
. Module Names
Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3333C16 is samsung and 
Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2C3333C16 is hynix this letter difference was the problem i didnt notice and i thought i got same samsung low binned kit back in 2019.
with my 2600x i run them with default xmp i hope i will not have any problem.Taichi is good board with 4 dimms.


----------



## Senniha

DeviPotato said:


> Funnily enough, this definitely didn't work in 2017, but it does work now. Back then the only slot that worked when I tried all of them was the x16 slot. I hadn't even bothered trying again at any point since then, so it's probable a BIOS or driver update in the meantime fixed it at some point. So that's neat. Thanks again.
> 
> Regarding FCLK, I did the same tinkering with it I did before and I still can't get _any_ FCLK above 1600 (even small FCLK bumps like 1633 or 1667, even with RAM running 2133 mhz) stable without constant WHEA (cpu bus/interconnect) errors. With some voltage tweaking I can make it _more_ stable, but as soon as prime95 comes out I get hundreds of them. This behavior matches up with some early reports of zen 3 on 500 chipsets (such as this thread, where I got the general procedure to _try_ and stabilize it), where even running an XMP profile at 3600 would cause constant WHEA errors. A couple AGESA updates fixed these voltage sensitivity and stability issues for them, but no such luck on the version in the 6.62 BIOS it seems.
> 
> I've tried slowly stepping as described in the thread, I've tried setting it directly to 1800 and trying to stabilize it there, etc. It appears to be stable at 0.9v VDDG, 1.0v SOC, 1600 FCLK, 2133MHz RAM, but I can't get stability at all with any FCLK above 1600. The closest I got while trying to step up FCLK was 1667 with 0.9v VDDG and 1.1v SOC, but that's still with WHEA errors - just not as many as the 1-8 I get per second if I change any value in either direction (even with small steps in voltage). It's extremely sensitive. There probably is an exactly perfect voltage configuration that would stabilize infinity fabric at the 1800 FCLK I would like to see, but I'm not sure I'm that interested in the time and effort required if it's going to be this finicky and I think I would rather just buy a new motherboard so I'm not fighting an uphill battle. I'll tune the timings a little at 3200 and that'll be enough for me until I'm ready to upgrade.
> 
> I'm honestly surprised if anyone can get their RAM to 3600, on this board, with this BIOS, with a zen 3 chip in it, with completely stable infinity fabric at 1800. I was able to get my RAM to 3600mhz and operational without touching the SOC/VDDG voltage settings, and errors didn't appear in prime95 when I let it run, but meanwhile I was still getting at least one WHEA error per second in HWiNFO64 the entire time. It really seems to be AGESA-related, which means I'm probably out of luck on this board given the circumstances.
> 
> If anyone can confirm getting 3600MHz AND 1800 FCLK stable on this board with zen 3 without any of the WHEA error issues, I'd be _very _interested to know the configuration that got you there. It's possible I'm going about it the wrong way entirely or missing something important.


Your memory issues are by this agesa.only a new agesa will solve our problem.Look this he has the same problems 








Asrock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac Motherboard


Our Board just got experimental Renoir and Zen3 support




www.overclock.net


----------



## Dekaohtoura

I just want to confirm that x8 problem on a 5600X is indeed solved on 6.62 BIOS.

I put the card (V56) on the upper PCIX port (lower still gives x8, even without any other PCIX cards installed) and it's working as it should.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> I just want to confirm that x8 problem on a 5600X is indeed solved on 6.62 BIOS.
> 
> I put the card (V56) on the upper PCIX port (lower still gives x8, even without any other PCIX cards installed) and it's working as it should.


Just so everyone knows: The second PCI-Express 16x slot is only wired to be 8x electrically. It will always be 8x regardless of what cards you have installed or what bios version is used on the X370 Taichi. It's the upper slot that is full 16x physically and electrically.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> Just so everyone knows: The second PCI-Express 16x slot is only wired to be 8x electrically. It will always be 8x regardless of what cards you have installed or what bios version is used on the X370 Taichi. It's the upper slot that is full 16x physically and electrically.


Good to know, but it should have been mentioned on the specs.


----------



## zhadoom

Dekaohtoura said:


> Good to know, but it should have been mentioned on the specs.


That info is described in specifications.








ASRock X370 Taichi


ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3200+(OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 2 PCIe 2.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 4 & DTS Connect...




asrock.com




Look at Slots


Code:


x PCI Express 3.0 x16 Slots (single at x16 (PCIE2); dual at x8 (PCIE2) / x8 (PCIE3))*

The former bug in 6.61 bios was that a single pcie card at PCIE2 working at 8x.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> That slot runs at PCIE-3.0-4x


no, it runs at PCIe 2.0 x4, and if that slot is occupied, you lose the second m.2 slot


----------



## garych

Dekaohtoura said:


> Good to know, but it should have been mentioned on the specs.


right in the manual


----------



## hesee

6.62 is looking good so far with 3900X. Pci 16x and resizeable bar are working (about 800pts increase in time spy). No whea errors so far with 3600/C16 ram. Still ram tests needs to be executed and following weeks will tell if if this is actually good one. 6.40 was rock solid, so resizeable bar would be only reason to upgrade.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

zhadoom said:


> That info is described in specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASRock X370 Taichi
> 
> 
> ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3200+(OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 2 PCIe 2.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 4 & DTS Connect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asrock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Slots
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> x PCI Express 3.0 x16 Slots (single at x16 (PCIE2); dual at x8 (PCIE2) / x8 (PCIE3))*
> 
> The former bug in 6.61 bios was that a single pcie card at PCIE2 working at 8x.





garych said:


> right in the manual
> View attachment 2487813


You're both right.

Never occurred to me that a PCI-Xx16 port would work at x8 (single card).

I went as far as reading the general h/w info (mobo layout) and not the particular explanation.

RTFM, I know...


----------



## veirge

Can any link a mirror to the 6.62 bios? https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1618903500&sw= gets result not found according to google translate.


----------



## ivanivanko

https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1619101945&sw=


----------



## Jinto2020

DeviPotato said:


> Funnily enough, this definitely didn't work in 2017, but it does work now. Back then the only slot that worked when I tried all of them was the x16 slot. I hadn't even bothered trying again at any point since then, so it's probable a BIOS or driver update in the meantime fixed it at some point. So that's neat. Thanks again.
> 
> Regarding FCLK, I did the same tinkering with it I did before and I still can't get _any_ FCLK above 1600 (even small FCLK bumps like 1633 or 1667, even with RAM running 2133 mhz) stable without constant WHEA (cpu bus/interconnect) errors. With some voltage tweaking I can make it _more_ stable, but as soon as prime95 comes out I get hundreds of them. This behavior matches up with some early reports of zen 3 on 500 chipsets (such as this thread, where I got the general procedure to _try_ and stabilize it), where even running an XMP profile at 3600 would cause constant WHEA errors. A couple AGESA updates fixed these voltage sensitivity and stability issues for them, but no such luck on the version in the 6.62 BIOS it seems.
> 
> I've tried slowly stepping as described in the thread, I've tried setting it directly to 1800 and trying to stabilize it there, etc. It appears to be stable at 0.9v VDDG, 1.0v SOC, 1600 FCLK, 2133MHz RAM, but I can't get stability at all with any FCLK above 1600. The closest I got while trying to step up FCLK was 1667 with 0.9v VDDG and 1.1v SOC, but that's still with WHEA errors - just not as many as the 1-8 I get per second if I change any value in either direction (even with small steps in voltage). It's extremely sensitive. There probably is an exactly perfect voltage configuration that would stabilize infinity fabric at the 1800 FCLK I would like to see, but I'm not sure I'm that interested in the time and effort required if it's going to be this finicky and I think I would rather just buy a new motherboard so I'm not fighting an uphill battle. I'll tune the timings a little at 3200 and that'll be enough for me until I'm ready to upgrade.
> 
> I'm honestly surprised if anyone can get their RAM to 3600, on this board, with this BIOS, with a zen 3 chip in it, with completely stable infinity fabric at 1800. I was able to get my RAM to 3600mhz and operational without touching the SOC/VDDG voltage settings, and errors didn't appear in prime95 when I let it run, but meanwhile I was still getting at least one WHEA error per second in HWiNFO64 the entire time. It really seems to be AGESA-related, which means I'm probably out of luck on this board given the circumstances.
> 
> If anyone can confirm getting 3600MHz AND 1800 FCLK stable on this board with zen 3 without any of the WHEA error issues, I'd be _very _interested to know the configuration that got you there. It's possible I'm going about it the wrong way entirely or missing something important.


I had the same issue. Initially it boots with 3800 ram and fclk at 3800 MHz too. It starts to crash once a day. I later discovered all the whea errors in the event viewer. All the errors will be gone if I set fclk to 3200 or lower. Even slightly go over that limit will result whea spam. Tried everything available without success. Finally changed my motherboard to a x570 tomahawk. Now the cpu is stable with fclk above 3200. It definitely relates to bios.


----------



## Senniha

We​


Jinto2020 said:


> I had the same issue. Initially it boots with 3800 ram and fclk at 3800 MHz too. It starts to crash once a day. I later discovered all the whea errors in the event viewer. All the errors will be gone if I set fclk to 3200 or lower. Even slightly go over that limit will result whea spam. Tried everything available without success. Finally changed my motherboard to a x570 tomahawk. Now the cpu is stable with fclk above 3200. It definitely relates to bios.


This was the common issues with all the mobos with agesa 1.1.0.0.Before 5 months as I read with x570 models.We need one final good bios with agesa 1.2.0.1 or 1.2.0.2 to solve our problems.


----------



## ivanivanko

probably no new agesas will be available for this motherboard, somebody said that in new agesas amd even "locked" not supporting 300 motherboards


----------



## Senniha

ivanivanko said:


> probably no new agesas will be available for this motherboard, somebody said that in new agesas amd even "locked" not supporting 300 motherboards


I said it.I have read it before 4 months from JZ that AMD will not allow.Good for us they released the P6.62.My 5900x came today pleased with this bady hitting 5100 but WHEA are with 3333cl16.Those are my setting from 2600x.I will go deep to learn my 5900x.I have no idea how to setup PBO in Zen3.I put scalar x3 and set only xmp 3333cl16.I will put 3200 to test if WHEA stops.


----------



## Senniha

As i said with 3200 not a single WHEA.5900x is overkill for gaming but the jump from 2600x to 5900x even with a gtx 1080 is huge.Stutters have gone,gaming is smooth.I tested 20 games with my 100hz freesyng monitor and the gtx 1080 it's in the Spot.If you want a 5600x go for it even with 3200cl14 is fine.I tuned the memory without any problem.


----------



## jdub90

Senniha said:


> I said it.I have read it before 4 months from JZ that AMD will not allow.Good for us they released the P6.62.My 5900x came today pleased with this bady hitting 5100 but WHEA are with 3333cl16.Those are my setting from 2600x.I will go deep to learn my 5900x.I have no idea how to setup PBO in Zen3.I put scalar x3 and set only xmp 3333cl16.I will put 3200 to test if WHEA stops.
> View attachment 2487890
> View attachment 2487888
> View attachment 2487897


Your multi-core and single-core CB15 results are low. I noticed the same thing from this BIOS with my 3900X. I am testing changing the BCLK from 100 to 103; doing that puts the performance in line with what I was getting with previous BIOS. Also I am running the memory and FLCK at 3700MHz/1850MHz without issue. I'm running Hynix DJR/CJR memory with 36.9 ohms PROCODT.


----------



## ivanivanko

indeed it is low, score 3200 instead of 3700.


----------



## Senniha

jdub90 said:


> Your multi-core and single-core CB15 results are low. I noticed the same thing from this BIOS with my 3900X. I am testing changing the BCLK from 100 to 103; doing that puts the performance in line with what I was getting with previous BIOS. Also I am running the memory and FLCK at 3700MHz/1850MHz without issue. I'm running Hynix DJR/CJR memory with 36.9 ohms PROCODT.


You are not in zen3.As we said here we have WHEA errors with any speed above 3200/IF1600 1:1:1.Now i test my stability on 3200.I know it low but i can leave with this for now.I didnt wanted to invest 120euro on mobo.I know i lose potential performance but i really dont use 12c/24t on which i overkill (mainly gaming) and my gpu is limiting factor as i have gtx 1080.I got my 5900x for 605euro(615euro with shipping) when the price was here 750euro and dropped to 680euro.The 5800x was 445 Euro which i didnt want 8c/16t as my last AM4 i hold my platform for 5-6 years,now i will extent it i dont want to be AM5 beta tester as i was with taichi and r5 1600.Also my dimms are mix and i cant go aggressive.I OC them at 3600 but i had the WHEA crashes in games.Tried 3800 and got error code 90.My hynix dimms are bad i know it.Before days i had contacted with JZ asked for a working bios which he probably had it ready and 
provide the fix.I dont have high hopes with a new bios but it will be welcome if it happens by the community.Enjoy your taichi x370 its been an fantastic board.If someone knows how to setup zen3 to get 
better stability and performance is welcome.All the others that complain can go and grab a B550 or X570.


----------



## Senniha

This is the tweaked i made with my memory,if someone has i better idea will be useful.


----------



## ivanivanko

check how your cpu boosts, because you basically have 3900x multi score, not 5900x.

btw. with my 3700x i have normal scores.


----------



## Jonhp

Is the last chipset drivers installed? Also check power plan.. or try 1usmus power plan


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> check how your cpu boosts, because you basically have 3900x multi score, not 5900x.
> 
> btw. with my 3700x i have normal scores.


I saw the same thing when I tested my 5800X in this board, it scored and performed like a 3800X, not a 5800X. I think it's a limitation of this board/bios. I tried to document it in the past but no one believed me.


----------



## ericorg87

I got myself the X370 taichi and was temporarily going to run it with a 3060 and an Athlon 3000g. I was shocked to see that I was only getting 4x lanes on the graphic card. I knew the Athlon only had 8 lanes available due to the Vega integrated GPU, but later found out that even if you don't have any other PCIE or M2 drive pluged in you'd only get 4 lanes for graphics cards with it. Further digging I found out that disabling the integrated GPU of the Athlon would allow further lanes to be used by the motherboard... but tha taichi does not have video out! So there is no option to disable integrated gpu in the bios to be found! Yet the integrated GPU of the Athlon 3000g seems to be enabled in OS.

Any way to fix this? Selling this Athlon 3000g would be a PITA right now.

Also, the 5900x with 3900x-like scores conscerns me. I was going to buy a 5900x, now I might need to pull that off, I might consider get it if a manual all-core overclock helps to mitigate the difference if this is just a lack of proper Turbo boosting.


----------



## ivanivanko

come on more guys with their 5600x/5800x/5900x/5950x pls run cinebench r15 r20 and post results


----------



## Dekaohtoura

ivanivanko said:


> come on more guys with their 5600x/5800x/5900x/5950x pls run cinebench r15 r20 and post results





















5600X, no PBO, uv -0.075mV, 3466mem, ambient >25oC, Noctua D15


----------



## Senniha

kithylin said:


> I saw the same thing when I tested my 5800X in this board, it scored and performed like a 3800X, not a 5800X. I think it's a limitation of this board/bios. I tried to document it in the past but no one believed me.


It would be helpful and wiser to stop spamming.You ****ed up your settings with an early agesa.I understand you were frustrated with the problems but you didnt even spent any time reading that even x570 had the same problems with this agesa.We know that we are underperforming in 3200/if 1600 but no way 40%.My previours results were with offset negative - 0.81 mv to reduce temps as i dont care about max performance with a bottlenecked gpu of gtx 1080.

PBO advanced
scalar 3x
Auto Vcore
CPU LLC3
i get default inline performance with all 5900x with this low memory.Get your self and move on.


----------



## Senniha

And this is the cost with 3200/if 1600
2 Vs 4 dimms,using 4 dimms zen3 working better which is good for my case.


----------



## DeviPotato

Dekaohtoura said:


> 5600X, no PBO, uv -0.075mV, 3466mem, ambient >25oC, Noctua D15


Can you check Event Viewer and see if you are getting WHEA errors logged under System?









I and others have been completely unsuccessful getting infinity fabric stable with no WHEA errors with zen 3 on this board with any FCLK over 1600 (ie memory speed over 3200MHz), and your configuration may not be stable. If it is, I would be interested to know how you got it stable.


----------



## Senniha

DeviPotato said:


> Can you check Event Viewer and see if you are getting WHEA errors logged under System?
> View attachment 2488014
> 
> 
> I and others have been completely unsuccessful getting infinity fabric stable with no WHEA errors with zen 3 on this board with any FCLK over 1600 (ie memory speed over 3200MHz), and your configuration may not be stable. If it is, I would be interested to know how you got it stable.


I have already confirm it if you see in the previous posts,over 3200 FCLK 1600 we get errors.I dont have time to test more i will go to work 18:00.Try uncoupled settings to see if you gain any performance.Also search in x570 before 5 months to see their work arounds.


----------



## DeviPotato

5600x stock. 32GB (4x8GB SR) 3200MHZ RAM CL14 using the XMP profile.

Definitely seems in-line with where it should be.

Edit: Adding that this is on Windows' Balanced power plan, unmodified.


----------



## ericorg87

I decided to proceed with the purchase of the 5900x. I have 4 micron E die sticks manually tunned to 3200 c14-16-18-16-48 480 1t here on my 3800x, never could push a single MHZ higher than 3200 on them in my older x370 Gaming 5. I hope i can maintain the same clocks on the Taichi.

I'll post Cinebench and some x265 comparisons with the 3800x when it arrives later this week.


----------



## Senniha

JZ told me their will be no more bios with new agesa.AMD doesn't want that.If you want a full performance with Zen3 , PBO2 and features with stability get a supported board with zen3.If you can leave with this limitations keep your taichi x370.


----------



## jdub90

DeviPotato said:


> View attachment 2488017
> 
> View attachment 2488018
> 
> 
> 5600x stock. 32GB (4x8GB SR) 3200MHZ RAM CL14 using the XMP profile.
> 
> Definitely seems in-line with where it should be.
> 
> Edit: Adding that this is on Windows' Balanced power plan, unmodified.


Yeah that look exactly inline with what the CPU is capable of stock. Senniha reported the same (inline performance) once he removed the vcore offset,


----------



## Dekaohtoura

DeviPotato said:


> Can you check Event Viewer and see if you are getting WHEA errors logged under System?
> View attachment 2488014
> 
> 
> I and others have been completely unsuccessful getting infinity fabric stable with no WHEA errors with zen 3 on this board with any FCLK over 1600 (ie memory speed over 3200MHz), and your configuration may not be stable. If it is, I would be interested to know how you got it stable.


No, no WHEA errors at all.

No secret sauce...had a member over a greek tech forum that guided me through a basic stability setup (Proc_ODT, RTTs, DrvStr). He struggled to make me drop Vdim and IMC voltages...my 1700 required quite high mem/imc voltage to operate properly and I couldn't believe that it is not needed now.

I started at 1.44Vdim, all-auto IMC (1.1V at everything), 3466 17-17-17-38-54-auto, had some errors (2-3 after 20 TM5 cycles, 1usmus config), dropped to 1.40 (no errors), started tightening secondaries etc, had new errors, played a lot with IMC voltages (a mix of dram calc suggestions: 1V-0.9V-0.95V-0.95V), found something almost stable (1 or sometimes 2 errors, consistently "0") with the timings that I uploaded, tried [email protected] and it worked.

Took me 2 whole weeks (over 6 hours of testing profiles each day).

Something that I've found out on my own, running AIDA stability test: Vdim is consistently higher than the one you set at BIOS. I get +0.01-0.02V each time. Check it on your system, it could be a cause of minor instability.

My mem "kit", is not a kit at all. Although both sticks (Crucial) were sold with the same code, one is a 2133b-die, the other is a 2400one (both downbins). The 2133 part is at A2 slot, the 2400 at B2.
I tried putting them at A1A2 (as suggested by another member), but the board was operating at single channel, even though it read the full 16gigs.

edit: Just run the AIDA stress test...Vdim was hovering between 1.392-1.4V (1.38V BIOS). At 1.40V BIOS, it was at 1.42.


----------



## DeviPotato

Dekaohtoura said:


> No, no WHEA errors at all.
> 
> No secret sauce...


Interesting... That's actually consistent with what I've seen when people were discussing the FCLK stability problem with zen 3 on 500 chipsets early on. It seems that exactly the right configuration of voltages and the like can make it work even on the older problematic AGESA versions but it can be very picky and newer AGESA is much nicer about it. I don't know how interested I personally am in taking the time to figure all of that out, but it's good to know it might be doable. Nice work there.


----------



## Senniha

I had read that x370 fatality had same problems with WHEA I wonder the other ASRock boards with this agesa have all reported such errors.Has anyone read related problems with b350/x370 in forums?


----------



## ivanivanko

Dekaohtoura said:


> Took me 2 whole weeks (over 6 hours of testing profiles each day).


come on people don't be crazy, you wont see any difference in pc perfomance whatsoever with ram tuning/overclocking


----------



## ericorg87

ivanivanko said:


> come on people don't be crazy, you wont see any difference in pc perfomance whatsoever with ram tuning/overclocking


Not to mention finding the absolute minimum voltage for a short time frame stability (couple of days) means that it won't be unlikely that voltage degradation would cause new instabilities sooner than later.


----------



## PJVol

Senniha said:


> I had read that x370 fatality had same problems with WHEA I wonder the other ASRock boards with this agesa have all reported such


I've got a lot of whea 19 at fclk 1900+, but the main culprit is not the whea themselves, but the package throttling which degrading performance due to unstable IF.
Anyway, I found the way to beat it, at least till fclk 2033. Have run 2100 with ram at CL16 with a slight regression in some apps.
Can you check, if vdd cpu 1.8 option in external voltages menu is there? If it is, try to up it to 2.0 - 2.1v and check, whether results improved with a higher fclk, 1800 for example.
And most likely you wont get rid of whea 19, but it possibly wont matter much, if things got better, and theres no other more serious whea's, like 18.

And btw, newer agesa hardly solve WHEA19. I've posted here already, that I havent seen any with the same CPU installed in MSI b450m mortar titanium board. Besides, Win 20H2 seem to be more sensible to GMI Error MCE, some were reported little to no wheas at the same config with Windows 1909(1903) installed.


----------



## Senniha

PJVol said:


> I've got a lot of whea 19 at fclk 1900+, but the main culprit is not the whea themselves, but the package throttling which degrading performance due to unstable IF.
> Anyway, I found the way to beat it, at least till fclk 2033. Have run 2100 with ram at CL16 with a slight regression in some apps.
> Can you check, if vdd cpu 1.8 option in external voltages menu is there? If it is, try to up it to 2.0 - 2.1v and check, whether results improved with a higher fclk, 1800 for example.
> And most likely you wont get rid of whea 19, but it possibly wont matter much, if things got better, and theres no other more serious whea's, like 18.
> 
> And btw, newer agesa hardly solve WHEA19. I've posted here already, that I havent seen any with the same CPU installed in MSI b450m mortar titanium board. Besides, Win 20H2 seem to be more sensible to GMI Error MCE, some were reported little to no wheas at the same config with Windows 1909(1903) installed.


What's the safe voltage for vdd CPU setting?I will check it tomorrow.


----------



## PJVol

Its vdd1.8. Dont know what safe, but I used 2.0 for the 4000 and 2.1 (which is max on my board/bios) for the 4100, which is kinda low for that. I wish i had it up to 2.3 at least, as in C8DH, or 2.5v in x470 taichi (3.0 in OC mode).
Thats the burden of owning mainstream class boards


----------



## kithylin

Senniha said:


> What's the safe voltage for vdd CPU setting?I will check it tomorrow.


2.0v is maximum safe for VDD. Anything above that will most likely cause rapid degradation of the chip.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

ivanivanko said:


> come on people don't be crazy, you wont see any difference in pc perfomance whatsoever with ram tuning/overclocking


Huh?

So...what...? Should I ran them at XMP? 3200/16, and hope for the best?

The reason it took me so much time, is that I wanted to be absolutely stable (no TM errors) and I couldn't convince myself to lower vdim+imc voltages.


----------



## ivanivanko

Dekaohtoura said:


> Should I ran them at XMP? 3200/16, and hope for the best?


that is correct.


----------



## PJVol

kithylin said:


> 2.0v is maximum safe for VDD. Anything above that will most likely cause rapid degradation of the chip.


What this is based upon?


----------



## kithylin

PJVol said:


> What this is based upon?


General knowledge? I've seen it mentioned in multiple overclocking guides on other forum websites (Tom's hardware, LTT Forums, steam hardware discussions, etc). I've seen it mentioned in overclocking guides in youtube from popular youtubers. VDD / VDDP Is typically listed as 2.0v max safe by most folks from what I've seen. I mean... it's possible they could all be wrong though.


----------



## PJVol

*@kithylin*
Thanks, just wanna make sure you didn't confuse it with VDDP/VDDG or any other than CPU_VDD_18. Would be nice if someone clarify what role it plays in overall power supply scheme and why it's voltage 1.8V.


----------



## Senniha

Papatsonis has noticed that P6.62 is agesa 1.1.0.0 as the previous P6.61 was 1.1.0.0 C
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/...bersicht_9BD88F51379E4A71940882641C735E2E.jpg


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Senniha said:


> Papatsonis has noticed that P6.62 is agesa 1.1.0.0 as the previous P6.61 was 1.1.0.0 C
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/...bersicht_9BD88F51379E4A71940882641C735E2E.jpg


If the link is right, both 6.61 and 6.62 are/were 1.0.0.0 (SMU 56.30.0)

U


----------



## zhadoom

Dekaohtoura said:


> If the link is right, both 6.61 and 6.62 are/were 1.0.0.0 (SMU 56.30.0)
> 
> U
> View attachment 2488143


Hmm ... I see 1.1.0.0 at SMU 56.30.0 .
1.0.0.0 = SMU 56.20.0


----------



## Senniha

Dekaohtoura said:


> If the link is right, both 6.61 and 6.62 are/were 1.0.0.0 (SMU 56.30.0)
> 
> U
> View attachment 2488143


I got my 5900x Saturday so I didn't know which SMU was on Zen3.Nevertheless it that we have.


----------



## papatsonis

Apologies, i was almost sure that i remembered 56.3*4*.0 SMU on 6.61, just sat on the desktop and i see also me 56.30


----------



## papatsonis

Dekaohtoura said:


> If the link is right, both 6.61 and 6.62 are/were 1.0.0.0 (SMU 56.30.0)
> 
> U
> View attachment 2488143
> 
> 
> The Huge difference on L1/L2/L3 results (unless you were occupying the CPU the moments of the benchmark) maybe depict clear.. the impact of the WHEA errors above 1600 IF


----------



## Dekaohtoura

zhadoom said:


> Hmm ... I see 1.1.0.0 at SMU 56.30.0 .
> 1.0.0.0 = SMU 56.20.0


Sorry, I mistyped (1.1.0.0)


papatsonis said:


> The Huge difference on L1/L2/L3 results (unless you were occupying the CPU the moments of the benchmark) maybe depict clear.. the impact of the WHEA errors above 1600 IF


Different CPU, different ccxs/ccds...I'll check with a friend with a 5600X and report back.

Check the following


Spoiler



".in***nia.gr/forums/topic/650703-am4-ryzen-cpu-ram-overclocking-thread/?do=findComment&comment=58508623"



L1/L2 seem ok, there's a big difference at L3, but I don't know if it's mem speed/timings related or cpu oc related or...?

edit:
Current numbers


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please submit all posts in English. We do not allow other languages to be used on this forum. Posts containing different languages will be removed and repeat offences will result in a reprimand. 

Thanks,
E


----------



## papatsonis

Dekaohtoura said:


> Sorry, I mistyped (1.1.0.0)
> 
> 
> Different CPU, different ccxs/ccds...I'll check with a friend with a 5600X and report back.
> 
> Check the following
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ".in***nia.gr/forums/topic/650703-am4-ryzen-cpu-ram-overclocking-thread/?do=findComment&comment=58508623"
> 
> 
> 
> L1/L2 seem ok, there's a big difference at L3, but I don't know if it's mem speed/timings related or cpu oc related or...?
> 
> edit:
> Current numbers
> 
> View attachment 2488218


L1/L2 are per core. L3 is shared between all cores in one CCX, I don't have clear image/architecture how is the interconnection among the cores inside a CCX and if is affected in any manner from the IF speed.
The easiest test to confirm or not this, should be, as you are right now on the ram settings, to do a reboot, set IF/RAM 1600/3200 on UEFI, restart, and retest AIDA, if L3 Bench in AIDA improves, then maybe indeed the degraded performance on 1733/3466 is related to the IF errors above 1600mhz


EDIT: looking around i found a ton on the net regarding the low L3 aida performance fix on agesa 1.2.0.1 (versus up to 1.2.0.0), so i dont think is IF relevant at all.
Also one user on reddit commented the following :


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/lrf0cr/_/goltlk1


----------



## Jonhp

About ram... My experience.. I have old hynix afr ics ripjaws dual rank 16gb each stick rated 2666mhz rated 15-15-15-35 1.35volt..... running at 3060 mhz with 1.30volt on 2700x .... Vddp 0.800 and soc 0.900v loadline 5.... It's my Stable settings after days of searching...ok it's crap ram back from 2017.. My point is don't give volts just to give...I tried too I was unstable .. if I up soc volts I have errors... if I up the ram voltage same...Crazy right? .. start with the lowest ram voltage and soc voltage.that your pc boots run tm5 and up them in steps.. tweak ram settings timmings ect... If you up the voltage and have the same amount of errors at tm5 then it's not about voltage... It's about timings cad bus ... Odt. Clo_vddp etc... Just start with the lowest soc and ram voltage that boots ... And try to go in steps !gonna buy a 5800x soon and give more feedback...


----------



## Dekaohtoura

papatsonis said:


> L1/L2 are per core. L3 is shared between all cores in one CCX, I don't have clear image/architecture how is the interconnection among the cores inside a CCX and if is affected in any manner from the IF speed.
> The easiest test to confirm or not this, should be, as you are right now on the ram settings, to do a reboot, set IF/RAM 1600/3200 on UEFI, restart, and retest AIDA, if L3 Bench in AIDA improves, then maybe indeed the degraded performance on 1733/3466 is related to the IF errors above 1600mhz
> 
> 
> EDIT: looking around i found a ton on the net regarding the low L3 aida performance fix on agesa 1.2.0.1 (versus up to 1.2.0.0), so i dont think is IF relevant at all.
> Also one user on reddit commented the following :
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/lrf0cr/_/goltlk1


Nice findings, thank you.


----------



## Senniha

I hope with AM5 release AMD switch their mind


----------



## keikei

greetings all,

should I expect much of an oc from this? I just placed an order for one. F4-3200C16S-32GVK-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


----------



## Gah Duma

Who wants to give this a shot? Supposedly it's P6.62









BUG 已 FIXED !! Ryzen 5000 完美支援 ASROCK X370 主機板妖 BIOS 有更新 !!


AMD Ryzen 5000 系列 CPU 雖然沿用 Socket AM4，但其實並非所有 AM4 主機板都能使用，AMD 表明舊有 A320 / B350 / X370 並都不會支援，早前網上曾流出一堆 ASROCK A320 / B350 / X370 主機板非官方 BETA BIOS 支援 Ryzen 5000 CPU，但部份型號的 X370 BIOS 存在一些小 BUG 影響使用體驗，HKEPC 收到 6 款 ASROCK X370 主機板 BETA BIOS 更新版本，修復了舊版 BIOS 不少問題，讓舊板也能完美支援 Ryzen 5000 CPU。




www.hkepc.com


----------



## Czarcastic

Gah Duma said:


> Who wants to give this a shot? Supposedly it's P6.62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUG 已 FIXED !! Ryzen 5000 完美支援 ASROCK X370 主機板妖 BIOS 有更新 !!
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5000 系列 CPU 雖然沿用 Socket AM4，但其實並非所有 AM4 主機板都能使用，AMD 表明舊有 A320 / B350 / X370 並都不會支援，早前網上曾流出一堆 ASROCK A320 / B350 / X370 主機板非官方 BETA BIOS 支援 Ryzen 5000 CPU，但部份型號的 X370 BIOS 存在一些小 BUG 影響使用體驗，HKEPC 收到 6 款 ASROCK X370 主機板 BETA BIOS 更新版本，修復了舊版 BIOS 不少問題，讓舊板也能完美支援 Ryzen 5000 CPU。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hkepc.com


We've been talking about this 6.62 bios here for almost 2 weeks already...


----------



## ivanivanko

now with 6.62 and 5000 working good i am in dilemma should I change 3700x for 5600x. it would be sidegrade right?


----------



## PJVol

Is current x370 bios still lacking curve optimizer setting or it is there?


----------



## alengrosevic

I have very low score on memory write. CPU is 3600 (stock) with FlareX memory (3200 CL14). I remember that I had Asus X370 prime pro with r7 1700 and some basic memory at 3000 (hynix) and I had way better memory scores. I have tried 6.62 BIOS and latest official but result is almost identical. Memory modules are in A2 and B2





EDIT: I have found answer ih past posts:

"_On 3000 series chips with only 1 ccd the write lanes are only 16 bits wide instead of 32. 3900 X has 2 ccd which gets the write back to "normal" like previous Ryzen series. Amd decided on desktop the write speed isn't really too important and decided to use the silicon real estate for other improvements_"


----------



## Senniha

PJVol said:


> Is current x370 bios still lacking curve optimizer setting or it is there?


It's same agesa 1.1.0.0 so no curve optimazer and bad memory stability with WHEA.


PJVol said:


> Is current x370 bios still lacking curve optimizer setting or it is there?


its 1.1.0.0 so it not their.
This is the best setting i could get with -0.81mv offset,i lose in single core performance but i can keep multicore performance.Its with PBO +200 scalar 2X limit 75c.I cant find any other way to tune to have 
single core as much high and good multicore performance.With CRT 2.0 RC5 in tune procedure my system crash as it goes too low.Even with all stock.It finds its Silver.


----------



## PJVol

What makes it bump to EDC limit ? (what bench has it reached 140 amps?)


----------



## Senniha

PJVol said:


> What makes it bump to EDC limit ? (what bench has it reached 140 amps?)


It will be cb20,as this was the most load on all cores.is this too high?


----------



## PJVol

Senniha said:


> It will be cb20,as this was the most load on all cores.is this too high?


Unlikely its the CBR20, since max PPT is 25W there. And I dont see TDC data as well. Can you post HWInfo screen snapshooting CBR20 run with expanded effective clocks group? 
And isn't the PPT adjustment proved more suitable for limiting CPU temp (temp limit not the best way to do it imho)


----------



## kbios

Senniha said:


> I hope with AM5 release AMD switch their mind
> View attachment 2488224


What I don't understand is why amd would go out of its way to prevent x370 from working. They don't like selling more cpus?

In any case that's a dick move and something that definitely lowers the respect I had for them


----------



## ivanivanko

selling more mbo's.

anywayz this is the best am4 motherboard indeed, came out in 2017 yet supports everything,16 phases, wifi bluetooth... glad i didn't sell it


----------



## PJVol

Anyone want mine? (still lies in the box at home)


----------



## ivanivanko

why did you change to b550, couldn't wait for good bios for x370 taichi 5000 series right? patience is a virtue.


----------



## PJVol

ivanivanko said:


> did you change to b550, couldn't wait for good bios for x370 taichi 5000 series right? patience is a virtue.


Surely its a virtue, but not for the price of being unable to get proper support for the new cpu generation. Of course, i wouldn't do that, had I keep my 3600x.
The above naturally assumes that you do not consider current taichi bios good for the 5000 series.

PS: and some could argue, - wait, we had it with 3rd gen chips, but there's a trick, that nothing is forever, plus some intuition told me that this won't be the case this time


----------



## ivanivanko

6.62 is a good bios, 6.61 wasn't.


----------



## PJVol

No doubt, its good for 3000's, actually it has to be.


----------



## DeviPotato

ivanivanko said:


> now with 6.62 and 5000 working good i am in dilemma should I change 3700x for 5600x. it would be sidegrade right?


On anything that really utilizes the extra cores on the 3700x, it is probably a sidegrade. But I have been comparing performance with a friend with a 3900x, and the fact that zen 3 is much better at consistently achieving its max boost clock makes it clock higher in general, which makes it better for anything that doesn't benefit from more than 12 threads. If you do workstation tasks such as video editing or rendering, it's probably better to keep the extra threads on the 3700x, but if you are mostly concerned about game performance, the 5600x's higher overall clock is useful. But whether the jump in performance (I would look for reviews that compare the chips in games and such) is worth the cost is up to you. Compared to my 1700x it was an easy choice since 5600x was so much faster, it wins even on multi-threaded workloads (which I don't do often anyway). The 3700x is probably a much closer choice. 



PJVol said:


> Surely its a virtue, but not for the price of being unable to get proper support for the new cpu generation. Of course, i wouldn't do that, had I keep my 3600x.
> The above naturally assumes that you do not consider current taichi bios good for the 5000 series.
> 
> PS: and some could argue, - wait, we had it with 3rd gen chips, but there's a trick, that nothing is forever, plus some intuition told me that this won't be the case this time


I'm personally treating my taichi as a temporary step before I get a b550/x570 in the future. I'm fine without the new features and ram at 3200 if it means I can wait for exactly the right board I want at a good price. It seems to work well enough that it can last me for a while. I think this is probably why most people who try this are doing it.


----------



## PJVol

DeviPotato said:


> I think this is probably why most people who try this are doing it.


I agree, there's nothing wrong with that, to be more pragmatic, given how strange the current state of the market is.


----------



## ivanivanko

PJVol said:


> No doubt, its good for 3000's, actually it has to be.


it's good for 5000 too, no differences in having this or b550


----------



## DeviPotato

ivanivanko said:


> it's good for 5000 too, no differences in having this or b550


For raw performance, yes, the processor performs pretty much the same as any 5xx board on the same AGESA version. But with this board, we are missing out on some of the 5xx chipset features, and infinity fabric is unstable at RAM speeds above 3200mhz without careful tweaking. We are also not going to get any future performance improvements or fixes from AGESA updates going forward, since we are almost certainly going to be stuck with this version.

For some people (I would even say most people), these trade-offs don't matter, but others who are interested in getting the absolute most out of the chip or want new features may still be interested in a newer board.


----------



## Senniha

I don't see the point to invest any other money on AM4.My dimms can't clocked above 3600 (hynix AFR).Next week I will test only 1 pair on.im curious to see if the low binned Samsung goes 3800.I hope we have any other working bios with later versions and release it even after 3-4 months.
Now we need someone with a rtx 3080/AMD 6800xt to test BAR and post how is benefit


----------



## Senniha

Make some noise their,it's our time to hit back to get support

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/mzzuth


----------



## LongRod

Senniha said:


> Make some noise their,it's our time to hit back to get support
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/mzzuth


I don't even care if AMD doesn't officially support it, just stop locking out the x370 promontery chipset with newer AGESA so someone like asrock can make a bios if they want. That part was a real dick move.


----------



## Senniha

LongRod said:


> I don't even care if AMD doesn't officially support it, just stop locking out the x370 promontery chipset with newer AGESA so someone like asrock can make a bios if they want. That part was a real dick move.


That what we say.Let each vendor act as they want.We Could get easy unofficial bios often if AMD clarify that Mobo partner support as they can.


----------



## ivanivanko

DeviPotato said:


> For raw performance, yes, the processor performs pretty much the same as any 5xx board on the same AGESA version. But with this board, we are missing out on some of the 5xx chipset features, and infinity fabric is unstable at RAM speeds above 3200mhz without careful tweaking. We are also not going to get any future performance improvements or fixes from AGESA updates going forward, since we are almost certainly going to be stuck with this version.
> 
> For some people (I would even say most people), these trade-offs don't matter, but others who are interested in getting the absolute most out of the chip or want new features may still be interested in a newer board.


ye this sounds wonderful but that missing features, future agesa perfomanse updates and +300mhz ram/infinity fabric clock COULD (not will) get you like 2% perfomance in some rare scenarios.
and pcie 4 is not needed, pcie 3.0 x16 no graphic card can saturate, not even close.


----------



## Senniha

PJVol said:


> Unlikely its the CBR20, since max PPT is 25W there. And I dont see TDC data as well. Can you post HWInfo screen snapshooting CBR20 run with expanded effective clocks group?
> And isn't the PPT adjustment proved more suitable for limiting CPU temp (temp limit not the best way to do it imho)


Tell me what should i set up as limitis PPT,TDC,EDC?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Senniha said:


> I don't see the point to invest any other money on AM4.My dimms can't clocked above 3600 (hynix AFR).Next week I will test only 1 pair on.im curious to see if the low binned Samsung goes 3800.I hope we have any other working bios with later versions and release it even after 3-4 months.
> Now we need someone with a rtx 3080/AMD 6800xt to test BAR and post how is benefit


ReBAR works on my V56...some minor (but consistent) gains.


----------



## PJVol

Senniha said:


> Tell me what should i set up as limitis PPT,TDC,EDC?


Try EDC 200A. IDK, at a second glance, something is really off either with telemetry or with your settings cause PPT cant be 24W in CBR MT run. I would suggest to reset bios to default and repeat that run first to explore what went wrong.


----------



## Senniha

PJVol said:


> Try EDC 200A. IDK, at a second glance, something is really off either with telemetry or with your settings cause PPT cant be 24W in CBR MT run. I would suggest to reset bios to default and repeat that run first to explore what went wrong.


Something is broken,I have set bios defaults and download the base version of hwinfo64 and still the same low watt on CPU ppt telemetry.Another user must verify with this bios p6.62 if this happens


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Senniha said:


> With CRT 2.0 RC5 in tune procedure my system crash as it goes too low.Even with all stock.It finds its Silver.


CRT 2.0 states that it requires AGESA 1.2.0.0/newer to work with Zen3 CPUs.


----------



## Jonhp

There was no hope for pcie x8 bug fix.... And done.... Maybe in the future see a bios with the latest unlocked agesa it's very easier to be made than the first bios for zen3 now.. but if not who cares... It's not so important ... I will skip the first am5 ddr5 gen and by a 5800x for the next years! And the right time when ddr5 prices fall i will go for am5 mobo


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Senniha said:


> Something is broken,I have set bios defaults and download the base version of hwinfo64 and still the same low watt on CPU ppt telemetry.Another user must verify with this bios p6.62 if this happens


Same problem here. Just tested it, reports 12.5W maxPPT, 90AmpsEDCmax


----------



## papatsonis

Dekaohtoura said:


> Same problem here. Just tested it, reports 12.5W maxPPT, 90AmpsEDCmax


Also in P661 is broken.. only indication (accurate or not..) is the following, hat i've found tracks the overclocked increased consumption in a rational manner










In the above image the 5950 is setup as a "green"/*45watt* chip, with

TDC : 45A
EDC : 65A
PPT : *61W*

the PowerOUT i've in yellow tracks good the PPT i'll setup (tested with 65w & 105w profile also)


----------



## DeviPotato

ivanivanko said:


> ye this sounds wonderful but that missing features, future agesa perfomanse updates and +300mhz ram/infinity fabric clock COULD (not will) get you like 2% perfomance in some rare scenarios.
> and pcie 4 is not needed, pcie 3.0 x16 no graphic card can saturate, not even close.


I agree with you. You don't need to convince me about performance. I'm unlikely to actually upgrade my motherboard if I'm being honest, but my personal reasons if I choose to do so aren't just performance related.

You are also correct about pcie 4.0 for graphics. Some people want pcie 4.0 for other reasons though. NVME drives are much more capable of using the bandwidth for example, even though I personally don't care about it (I have an m.2 SATA drive).

I already said I agree that for most people, the issues with the board won't matter. They clearly don't matter to you, and they don't matter to me, and I would tell anyone reading this who is considering doing this to try it out before buying a new board, because the worst case scenario is you end up getting a new motherboard later anyway. The best case is you save money on a motherboard and don't need to buy anything else until the next socket.

However we are having this conversation on what was originally an overclocking thread for this board, in an overclocking community, and some people do actually care about getting the absolute maximum out of their hardware and overclocking their memory for fun, and those people will care about even a tiny loss or gain of performance. Acknowledging the potential issues with this setup is important for people to make an informed decision for what they personally want.

Everyone will have different opinions about the pros/cons. If someone wants to spend their own money on a new board for a hypothetical 2% difference, or any other reason they might have, that's really their business. No one is telling you to do it.


----------



## 0razor1

Got a 5800x to replace the 3900x (literally, CSGO reasons/)
Will evaluate and post results.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Now (very) slowly tuning a 3533 mem profile.

The good thing is that the Proc_ODT, Cad Str, IMC voltages from the 3466 profile seem to do the trick, so far.

edit: Unfortunately, I couldn't get it tight enough to have any gains over the 3466 profile.
Back to the latter, then, and I'll try to shave off some latency from it.


----------



## Czarcastic

Will ASROCK at least update new Bios with updated AGESA for Zen2 (3900x or 3950x)? I am running Bios 6.40 but I hear the latest AGESA helps with latency for Zen 2 as well.


----------



## 0razor1

Booted up on P6.62 - 3900x works at 16x pcie3.0


----------



## ivanivanko

Czarcastic said:


> Will ASROCK at least update new Bios with updated AGESA for Zen2 (3900x or 3950x)? I am running Bios 6.40 but I hear the latest AGESA helps with latency for Zen 2 as well.


no. ye new agesa helps with latency, in synthetic benchmarks you'd have 9.31ns instead of 9.35ns.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Has anyone enabled reBAR on 6.61/6.62?
If I disable CSM, upon rebooting, my screen won't receive any signal from the gpu (V56) until the Win login screen comes up.
Everything else seem to work normally, but if I want to get into BIOS or SafeMode, I need to clearCMOS first.

The gpu supports uefi etc, so it must be a BIOS bug, I guess.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> Has anyone enabled reBAR on 6.61/6.62?
> If I disable CSM, upon rebooting, my screen won't receive any signal from the gpu (V56) until the Win login screen comes up.
> Everything else seem to work normally, but if I want to get into BIOS or SafeMode, I need to clearCMOS first.
> 
> The gpu supports uefi etc, so it must be a BIOS bug, I guess.
> View attachment 2488598


reBAR requires the bios be in UEFI mode for it to work for all AMD motherboards. I first saw it myself on my X570 board. I tried it on my X370 Taichi and it was the same way and I've now asked around and lots of my friends with all sorts of different model AMD boards all report the same thing. It's not unique to this motherboard or this bios.


----------



## 0razor1

Full comparisons in the pic below.
BTW, the GPU runs in x16 @ 3.0 on load.
CPU-z bench went up from 547 to 669 for what it's worth.
*Two questions:*
1. If I flip the board, what can I expect in terms of uplift? My memory scores (barring write) should go back up, right, and in terms of real-world improvement, if anyone could gander a guess?
2. Where should I start tweaking? I just applied LM to a 240 AIO - worth pushing the CPU any? I've been OCing for ages but haven't bothered off late. I ask since the general guides (even basic fabric configuration) wouldn't necessarily apply to this board with such a BIOS.


----------



## Senniha

Dekaohtoura said:


> Has anyone enabled reBAR on 6.61/6.62?
> If I disable CSM, upon rebooting, my screen won't receive any signal from the gpu (V56) until the Win login screen comes up.
> Everything else seem to work normally, but if I want to get into BIOS or SafeMode, I need to clearCMOS first.
> 
> The gpu supports uefi etc, so it must be a BIOS bug, I guess.
> View attachment 2488598


Use ASRock app boot EUFI from Windows to entrer,it's the only way You don't need clear CMOS.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> reBAR requires the bios be in UEFI mode for it to work for all AMD motherboards. I first saw it myself on my X570 board. I tried it on my X370 Taichi and it was the same way and I've now asked around and lots of my friends with all sorts of different model AMD boards all report the same thing. It's not unique to this motherboard or this bios.


But, it's UEFI...BIOS is UEFI, OS is UEFI-installed, vBIOS is UEFI compatible (in my case, at least)


Senniha said:


> Use ASRock app boot EUFI from Windows to entrer,it's the only way You don't need clear CMOS.


Ok, I'll give it a try.
TY


----------



## DeviPotato

0razor1 said:


> Full comparisons in the pic below.
> BTW, the GPU runs in x16 @ 3.0 on load.
> CPU-z bench went up from 547 to 669 for what it's worth.
> *Two questions:*
> 1. If I flip the board, what can I expect in terms of uplift? My memory scores (barring write) should go back up, right, and in terms of real-world improvement, if anyone could gander a guess?
> 2. Where should I start tweaking? I just applied LM to a 240 AIO - worth pushing the CPU any? I've been OCing for ages but haven't bothered off late. I ask since the general guides (even basic fabric configuration) wouldn't necessarily apply to this board with such a BIOS.
> 
> View attachment 2488612


I believe the primary reason for these drops is from going from a Ryzen 9 (3900x) to a Ryzen 7 (5800x) and aren't related to the motherboard, since their cache/memory controller setup are different.

Edit: For comparison, here's an AIDA run on 5800x from guru3d on an x570 board.

L1/L2/L3 aren't related to your memory. Your results seem normal.


----------



## RyzonableOc

0razor1 said:


> Full comparisons in the pic below.
> BTW, the GPU runs in x16 @ 3.0 on load.
> CPU-z bench went up from 547 to 669 for what it's worth.
> *Two questions:*
> 1. If I flip the board, what can I expect in terms of uplift? My memory scores (barring write) should go back up, right, and in terms of real-world improvement, if anyone could gander a guess?
> 2. Where should I start tweaking? I just applied LM to a 240 AIO - worth pushing the CPU any? I've been OCing for ages but haven't bothered off late. I ask since the general guides (even basic fabric configuration) wouldn't necessarily apply to this board with such a BIOS.
> 
> View attachment 2488612


Your read/write performance seems too low. 

Here's mine with a zen 1 cpu:


RyzonableOc said:


> View attachment 2487583


I would tighten those times, increase the ram voltage a bit and try to raise those clocks to at least 3200.


----------



## DeviPotato

RyzonableOc said:


> Your read/write performance seems too low.
> 
> Here's mine with a zen 1 cpu:
> 
> 
> I would tighten those times, increase the ram voltage a bit and try to raise those clocks to at least 3200.


From Zen 2 onward, the physical design of chips other than Ryzen 9 has one CCD instead of two, which approximately halves write speed and can also translate to slightly lower read. Info here including comparisons for Zen 2 (R7 and R9), Zen+, and Zen 1.

Zen 1 and Zen 3 R7 memory speeds aren't directly comparable for this reason.

The drop between those 3900x and 5800x benchmarks is consistent with the drop between 3900x and 3700x demonstrated in that link.

In any case, the real-world difference (since that was also asked) is pretty negligible. Tighten the timings and overclock if you want to, sure, but the real-world difference there will also be pretty small. You'll definitely see more differences in synthetics than anywhere else.


----------



## Monsicek

Hi guys,

just considering here possible upgrade as x370 Taichi and Professional Gaming owner... If I want to update to this 6.61/6.62 bios, does it require any special flashing procedure/equipment or BIOS is digitally signed and can be updated from BIOS from USB stick?

In case I do not like something (memory/stability/etc) afterwards, is it possible to downgrade to official BIOS from Asrock page without 5000 series support?

Thank you very much for answer.


----------



## DeviPotato

Monsicek said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just considering here possible upgrade as x370 Taichi and Professional Gaming owner... If I want to update to this 6.61/6.62 bios, does it require any special flashing procedure/equipment or BIOS is digitally signed and can be updated from BIOS from USB stick?
> 
> In case I do not like something (memory/stability/etc) afterwards, is it possible to downgrade to official BIOS from Asrock page without 5000 series support?
> 
> Thank you very much for answer.


The BIOS is digitally signed and can be flashed normally. The 6.62 download when I downloaded it from JZ was an .exe, but it was just a self-extracting file that contained the BIOS binary file. I put that extracted file onto a FAT32 USB drive and flashed it like usual.

I have not tried downgrading myself since I'm happy with the results, but it should be possible. I think others earlier in the thread have mentioned flashing back to 6.40. You would have to put your old processor back in in order to boot, obviously.


----------



## RyzonableOc

DeviPotato said:


> From Zen 2 onward, the physical design of chips other than Ryzen 9 has one CCD instead of two, which approximately halves write speed and can also translate to slightly lower read. Info here including comparisons for Zen 2 (R7 and R9), Zen+, and Zen 1.
> 
> Zen 1 and Zen 3 R7 memory speeds aren't directly comparable for this reason.
> 
> The drop between those 3900x and 5800x benchmarks is consistent with the drop between 3900x and 3700x demonstrated in that link.
> 
> In any case, the real-world difference (since that was also asked) is pretty negligible. Tighten the timings and overclock if you want to, sure, but the real-world difference there will also be pretty small. You'll definitely see more differences in synthetics than anywhere else.


Oh i see, good to know.


----------



## Monsicek

DeviPotato said:


> The BIOS is digitally signed and can be flashed normally. The 6.62 download when I downloaded it from JZ was an .exe, but it was just a self-extracting file that contained the BIOS binary file. I put that extracted file onto a FAT32 USB drive and flashed it like usual.
> 
> I have not tried downgrading myself since I'm happy with the results, but it should be possible. I think others earlier in the thread have mentioned flashing back to 6.40. You would have to put your old processor back in in order to boot, obviously.


Okay, thank you for reply. Now just snipe good deal on CPU


----------



## 0razor1

Correct, the 5800x is performing as expected. 
Looked up Gilbert's review: AMD Ryzen 7 5800X review



0razor1 said:


> Full comparisons in the pic below.
> BTW, the GPU runs in x16 @ 3.0 on load.
> CPU-z bench went up from 547 to 669 for what it's worth.
> *Two questions:*
> 1. If I flip the board, what can I expect in terms of uplift? My memory scores (barring write) should go back up, right, and in terms of real-world improvement, if anyone could gander a guess?
> 2. Where should I start tweaking? I just applied LM to a 240 AIO - worth pushing the CPU any? I've been OCing for ages but haven't bothered off late. I ask since the general guides (even basic fabric configuration) wouldn't necessarily apply to this board with such a BIOS.
> 
> View attachment 2488612


----------



## kmac20

Hey guys, it's been quite some time since I posted. Been very busy with life, especially with COVID and classes.

I am just wondering if it is worth upgrading the BIOS at this date. Last time I checked, the 5.xx series bios had JUST come out, and most people were saying that, unless you needed that BIOS for a CPU upgrade, to leave it at one of the 4.xx revisions (whatever I have now).

But it seems like Asrock has released QUITE A LOT OF BIOS revisions since I last checked. Up to the 6.xx now. SO:
*
Is it worth upgrade my BIOS from 4.xx to a 5.xx or 6.xx revision?*

The last time I did a BIOS update, it also made my memory worse (I went from being stable at 3066 on my Hynix chips to having to lower it to 2933, which is the highest speed they will run at now). I know SOMETIMES new BIOS revisions IMPROVE memory issues, but in my experience with Asrock, their BIOS updates generally make things _worse_.

So again, is it worth updating my BIOS at this point, to a 5.xx revision or even the newest 6.xx revision? While I would LOVE to drop a 3950x into this board one day, that day is not coming soon, unless I find a used one for a steal somewhere. I DO plan on upgrading to a 39xx once the price comes down a lot more, but until then, I'm rocking my 1700. No sense in upgrading to a 27xx chip as it's not a HUGE leap in performance for the price I'd be paying, and I have 0 intentions of upgrading a 5 series Ryzen, even if its a 3600x: I do a lot of stuff with virtual machines, and I'd rather have 8c/16t than a 6c/12t chip that has better individual cores. 

Thanks to anyone with knowledge that steers me in a good direction! Again, I haven't been keeping up with this AT ALL, and the last time I checked the newest BIOS was either 5.10 or a BETA 5.20 that some members had gotten their hands on directly from Asrock themselves. So, again, thanks in advance to anyone who can recommend me either leaving my BIOS where it is, or upgrading it.

For reference, I have a R7 1700, a GTX 1080, and I just added another 16gb of ram for a grand total of 32GB of RAM: Crucial Vengeance LPX @2933, all the same kit (which is rated for 3200, but my first set were Hynix, and the fastest I ever got them was 3066, Additionally, as I mentioned, after the most recent BIOS update I did, the fastest I could get them to afterwards 2933). 

This new set is _some type_ of Samsung but I have no idea which (could be B, C, or D die, I have no idea, and Thaipoon wont tell me past the fact that they're Samsung. From what I've read and been told, Samsung C/D die are actually _worse_ than Hynix in a lot of cases (not sure how that is possible, but apparently it is), so if these are a set of C or D die, it could make my headache with my memory even worse. The reddit thread where I can look up my revisions _of course does not have my 4.33 revision _listed, so I have no idea which type of Samsung die they truly are). Regardless of what die those are though, since memory only runs at the speed of the lowest stick, they'll all be running at the same speed, so even if they are B-die they're gonna be limited by the Hynix modules.

Anyway, if one of these BIOS revisions DOES help with memory , I will gladly give it a shot to see if I can get these to run any faster. As long as it doesn't go make it WORSE, which the last BIOS update did. I consider 2933 basically the MINIMUM "decent" speed, for first gen Ryzen without a _*big*_ performance hit, so as long as it doesn't go BELOW where it is now, I'd be happy. Again though, I'm just looking to update the BIOS in the HOPES of getting these past 3000mhz, with the goal of having them not GO LOWER than 2933 (which, again, my last bios update accomplished the miracle feat of making memory speed _worse, not better)._

So yeah, thank you to everyone and anyone with advice about the newer BIOS revisions, and whether or not its worth finally jumping up from my 4.xx revision.

I wish I could go back in time and tell myself to get _any other board instead of this Taichi. _Caused me nothing but headaches since I got it. Asrock definitely lost a future customer with me; from their terrible documentation, to their terrible BIOS releases which seem to add/remove features randomly, to their terrible everything, I will for sure be sticking with my ol' faithful Gigabyte in the future, along with some ASUS here and there.


----------



## Czarcastic

kmac20 said:


> Hey guys, it's been quite some time since I posted. Been very busy with life, especially with COVID and classes.
> 
> I am just wondering if it is worth upgrading the BIOS at this date. Last time I checked, the 5.xx series bios had JUST come out, and most people were saying that, unless you needed that BIOS for a CPU upgrade, to leave it at one of the 4.xx revisions (whatever I have now).
> 
> But it seems like Asrock has released QUITE A LOT OF BIOS revisions since I last checked. Up to the 6.xx now. SO:
> 
> *Is it worth upgrade my BIOS from 4.xx to a 5.xx or 6.xx revision?*
> 
> The last time I did a BIOS update, it also made my memory worse (I went from being stable at 3066 on my Hynix chips to having to lower it to 2933, which is the highest speed they will run at now). I know SOMETIMES new BIOS revisions IMPROVE memory issues, but in my experience with Asrock, their BIOS updates generally make things _worse_.
> 
> So again, is it worth updating my BIOS at this point, to a 5.xx revision or even the newest 6.xx revision? While I would LOVE to drop a 3950x into this board one day, that day is not coming soon, unless I find a used one for a steal somewhere. I DO plan on upgrading to a 39xx once the price comes down a lot more, but until then, I'm rocking my 1700. No sense in upgrading to a 27xx chip as it's not a HUGE leap in performance for the price I'd be paying, and I have 0 intentions of upgrading a 5 series Ryzen, even if its a 3600x: I do a lot of stuff with virtual machines, and I'd rather have 8c/16t than a 6c/12t chip that has better individual cores.
> 
> Thanks to anyone with knowledge that steers me in a good direction! Again, I haven't been keeping up with this AT ALL, and the last time I checked the newest BIOS was either 5.10 or a BETA 5.20 that some members had gotten their hands on directly from Asrock themselves. So, again, thanks in advance to anyone who can recommend me either leaving my BIOS where it is, or upgrading it.
> 
> For reference, I have a R7 1700, a GTX 1080, and I just added another 16gb of ram for a grand total of 32GB of RAM: Crucial Vengeance LPX @2933, all the same kit (which is rated for 3200, but my first set were Hynix, and the fastest I ever got them was 3066, Additionally, as I mentioned, after the most recent BIOS update I did, the fastest I could get them to afterwards 2933).
> 
> This new set is _some type_ of Samsung but I have no idea which (could be B, C, or D die, I have no idea, and Thaipoon wont tell me past the fact that they're Samsung. From what I've read and been told, Samsung C/D die are actually _worse_ than Hynix in a lot of cases (not sure how that is possible, but apparently it is), so if these are a set of C or D die, it could make my headache with my memory even worse. The reddit thread where I can look up my revisions _of course does not have my 4.33 revision _listed, so I have no idea which type of Samsung die they truly are). Regardless of what die those are though, since memory only runs at the speed of the lowest stick, they'll all be running at the same speed, so even if they are B-die they're gonna be limited by the Hynix modules.
> 
> Anyway, if one of these BIOS revisions DOES help with memory , I will gladly give it a shot to see if I can get these to run any faster. As long as it doesn't go make it WORSE, which the last BIOS update did. I consider 2933 basically the MINIMUM "decent" speed, for first gen Ryzen without a _*big*_ performance hit, so as long as it doesn't go BELOW where it is now, I'd be happy. Again though, I'm just looking to update the BIOS in the HOPES of getting these past 3000mhz, with the goal of having them not GO LOWER than 2933 (which, again, my last bios update accomplished the miracle feat of making memory speed _worse, not better)._
> 
> So yeah, thank you to everyone and anyone with advice about the newer BIOS revisions, and whether or not its worth finally jumping up from my 4.xx revision.
> 
> I wish I could go back in time and tell myself to get _any other board instead of this Taichi. _Caused me nothing but headaches since I got it. Asrock definitely lost a future customer with me; from their terrible documentation, to their terrible BIOS releases which seem to add/remove features randomly, to their terrible everything, I will for sure be sticking with my ol' faithful Gigabyte in the future, along with some ASUS here and there.


I don't know about 4.xx but when I was on 2.xx BIOS on Ryzen 1700x and SK Hynix chips, it wouldn't post at 3200 speed no matter how loose timings or high voltage (1.5v+). But when I changed to 6.40 BIOS it actually booted at 3200 speed at the rated timings and I think 1.35 - 1.38 voltage. I didn't run any memory test for stability because I was updating the bios just to upgrade to my 3900x but maybe it'll be better. A lot of people are using 6.40 Bios and even 6.61/6.62 Bios on first-gen Ryzen without any issue.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Senniha said:


> Use ASRock app boot EUFI from Windows to entrer,it's the only way You don't need clear CMOS.


Unfortunately, the result is the same.
The app works, but the monitor won't get any signal from the gpu. If I hit F10+enter, the pc reboots into win again no problem.


----------



## kithylin

Czarcastic said:


> I don't know about 4.xx but when I was on 2.xx BIOS on Ryzen 1700x and SK Hynix chips, it wouldn't post at 3200 speed no matter how loose timings or high voltage (1.5v+). But when I changed to 6.40 BIOS it actually booted at 3200 speed at the rated timings and I think 1.35 - 1.38 voltage. I didn't run any memory test for stability because I was updating the bios just to upgrade to my 3900x but maybe it'll be better. A lot of people are using 6.40 Bios and even 6.61/6.62 Bios on first-gen Ryzen without any issue.


I had a similar experience. On older bios's around 5.xx with my Ryzen 5 2600 in the X370 Taichi I could only ever get it to run at 3200 Mhz. I switched it to the 6.61 bios mainly because I wanted to use the new Ryzen 5800X chip for a few weeks while I waited on the X570 board I bought to arrive. And now that It's here I've switched my X370 Taichi back to the R5-2600. But now on 6.61 bios I'm able to get it to run at 3333 Mhz stable. Before on the 5.xx bios with the R5-3600 3333 Mhz wouldn't even POST at all no matter what I did.















See here, 6.61 and 3333 Mhz ram now on the older 2000 series chip. So the 6.61 (and probably the 6.62) bios did improve things other than just giving us access to the 5000 series chips. I'm running a raid card in here on the second PCIE slot at the moment so my video card is going to end up at 8x no matter what I do with this motherboard anyway. I probably won't bother with the 6.62 bios unless someone can prove it offers something significantly better than 6.61 for folks with older chips.


----------



## kithylin

Monsicek said:


> Okay, thank you for reply. Now just snipe good deal on CPU


Sorry for a double reply but I wanted this to pop up notifications for people because it's a limited time. Newegg has a 5800X for $434.00 after promo code today only. Sale ends tonight at midnight PT. For people wanting one for their X370 Taichi system this might be a good deal for you.




__





Are you a human?







www.newegg.com


----------



## Czarcastic

kithylin said:


> Sorry for a double reply but I wanted this to pop up notifications for people because it's a limited time. Newegg has a 5800X for $434.00 after promo code today only. Sale ends tonight at midnight PT. For people wanting one for their X370 Taichi system this might be a good deal for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com


Nice but it's funny how AMD is the expensive one and Intel is the cheap one, the role-reversal. My friend wanted a new build, I usually always recommend AMD for the past 4 years but now I have to recommend Intel. For new builders, you can get a 10850K ($330) + Z490 mobo ($120) combo for around $450 right now and you'll get 2 more cores than the 5800X. It'll also run neck and neck in games, similar IPC/single core scores but will be better for multithreaded workloads with the extra cores. Even a 10400 (6 core) at $159 will be much better deal than AMD's offering. The 10-core 10850K at $330 is cheaper than the 6-core AMD 5600X at $350.


----------



## kmac20

@kithylin @Czarcastic Thank you both for your input. Seems like the 6.xx versions are absolutely worth updating to. As long as they aren't causing more issues than solving (which, MANY of the past BIOS revisions did), I will be flashing to the intermediate BIOS, and then to the 6.40 BIOS as soon as I can.

Thanks again for your input. I GREATLY appreciate it. As I said, I've been out of the loop for awhile, so it means a lot that you guys took the time to read and reply to my questions.

@kithylin I just wanted to ask: you said the 6.61 BIOS? The highest revision I see listed on Asrock's Taichi x370 page is a 6.40. Is the 6.61 another "beta" BIOS that came directly from someone messaging people at Asrock? Is the 6.40 gonna be worth it too? Again, I'd PREFER to use the ones that they have officially posted, but if the 6.61 is a drastic improvement over the 6.40 I'll get that. The 6.40 includes an AGESA update, as well as the 6.20 and the 5.8, so those will all be included. If the 6.61 includes more, I'd go for that one too, but if the 6.61 just allows the new 5xxx series chips to be installed and nothing more, I'm good on it. I dont plan on ever dropping a chip in this board past a 3950x. If I want to eventually get a 58xx or 59xx chip, I'll be buying a new mobo at that point. This ones 4 years old and definitely would be showing its age with those newer chips IMO. 

But again, lemme know about what the 6.61 has that the 6.40 doesn't, and where its even to be found. And, again, thank you both.


----------



## kithylin

Czarcastic said:


> Nice but it's funny how AMD is the expensive one and Intel is the cheap one, the role-reversal. My friend wanted a new build, I usually always recommend AMD for the past 4 years but now I have to recommend Intel. For new builders, you can get a 10850K ($330) + Z490 mobo ($120) combo for around $450 right now and you'll get 2 more cores than the 5800X. It'll also run neck and neck in games, similar IPC/single core scores but will be better for multithreaded workloads with the extra cores. Even a 10400 (6 core) at $159 will be much better deal than AMD's offering. The 10-core 10850K at $330 is cheaper than the 6-core AMD 5600X at $350.


You're comparing last generation Intel to current generation AMD. I think you should be looking at the 8 core 11'th gen parts vs the AMD 5800X instead. If you want to compare to the 10850K then you should be looking at the AMD 3000 series processors to compare it to and not the 5800X. That aside the big thing that sets the chips apart is power and heat. I just looked on google and the first review I found of the 10850K shows it pulling 265 watts at an all-core load. Which is just about +2.5x vs what the 5800X pulls in power. And before you comment "A few watts doesn't make that big of a difference" it does make a difference when you're building a new system around either option. CPU Power usage determines your power supply you have to buy for the system. Higher current processor + a high current video card (like the RTX 3090) would put you in to the 800W - 1000W power supply range for the Intel option with the 10850K. Where as with an AMD 5800X system we could pair it with a RTX 3090 and get away with a 750W power supply just fine. So yes you might save money on the board and processor but you'll have to pay more elsewhere in the budget for the build and they'll equal out being roughly the same in the end.

Also you can not make a blanket statement of "The 10850K matches even with the 5800X in games" because it very much depends on the game. That is true for some games. However there are other games that are more cpu-intensive where the 5800X can be as much as +46% faster than the 10850K.



kmac20 said:


> @kithylin @Czarcastic Thank you both for your input. Seems like the 6.xx versions are absolutely worth updating to. As long as they aren't causing more issues than solving (which, MANY of the past BIOS revisions did), I will be flashing to the intermediate BIOS, and then to the 6.40 BIOS as soon as I can.
> 
> Thanks again for your input. I GREATLY appreciate it. As I said, I've been out of the loop for awhile, so it means a lot that you guys took the time to read and reply to my questions.
> 
> @kithylin I just wanted to ask: you said the 6.61 BIOS? The highest revision I see listed on Asrock's Taichi x370 page is a 6.40. Is the 6.61 another "beta" BIOS that came directly from someone messaging people at Asrock? Is the 6.40 gonna be worth it too? Again, I'd PREFER to use the ones that they have officially posted, but if the 6.61 is a drastic improvement over the 6.40 I'll get that. The 6.40 includes an AGESA update, as well as the 6.20 and the 5.8, so those will all be included. If the 6.61 includes more, I'd go for that one too, but if the 6.61 just allows the new 5xxx series chips to be installed and nothing more, I'm good on it. I dont plan on ever dropping a chip in this board past a 3950x. If I want to eventually get a 58xx or 59xx chip, I'll be buying a new mobo at that point. This ones 4 years old and definitely would be showing its age with those newer chips IMO.
> 
> But again, lemme know about what the 6.61 has that the 6.40 doesn't, and where its even to be found. And, again, thank you both.


From what I can tell from personal experience the 6.61 bios adds more compatibility from ram and older OS's for the X370 Taichi. And yes it is a "Leaked beta" bios that some people have found it in the wild in the community. The download location has been linked several times in the past few pages in this thread along with multiple hundreds of people all using it in this thread with minimal issues. The 6.61 bios had a problem with the video card running at 8x speed, even if it's the only card in the system. There was a newer version 6.62 that fixed that and let video cards run full speed now. Other than that the 6.61/6.62 bios's so far are allowing me to be able to run windows 7 on this system for the the first time after owning my X370 Taichi nearly 3 years. Every single version of bios for this board in the past had either full out hard crashes or just general instability (even with no overclocking at stock speeds) in older OS's. But even if you don't care about that, the 6.61/6.62 bios's bring Resizable-BAR support to the X370 Taichi. That only effects you if you have a newer video card though (Nvidia GTX 3000 series or AMD Radeon RX 6000 series). If you don't have a newer video card then that might not interest you. However at the same time Resizable-BAR requires we use UEFI mode in the bios.. which means no Windows 7 on the system so we can't have both.. sadly. But still the new bios's do bring in some other nice things to this board.


----------



## kmac20

kithylin said:


> You're comparing last generation Intel to current generation AMD. I think you should be looking at the 8 core 11'th gen parts vs the AMD 5800X instead. If you want to compare to the 10850K then you should be looking at the AMD 3000 series processors to compare it to and not the 5800X. That aside the big thing that sets the chips apart is power and heat. I just looked on google and the first review I found of the 10850K shows it pulling 265 watts at an all-core load. Which is just about +2.5x vs what the 5800X pulls in power. And before you comment "A few watts doesn't make that big of a difference" it does make a difference when you're building a new system around either option. CPU Power usage determines your power supply you have to buy for the system. Higher current processor + a high current video card (like the RTX 3090) would put you in to the 800W - 1000W power supply range for the Intel option with the 10850K. Where as with an AMD 5800X system we could pair it with a RTX 3090 and get away with a 750W power supply just fine. So yes you might save money on the board and processor but you'll have to pay more elsewhere in the budget for the build and they'll equal out being roughly the same in the end.
> 
> Also you can not make a blanket statement of "The 10850K matches even with the 5800X in games" because it very much depends on the game. That is true for some games. However there are other games that are more cpu-intensive where the 5800X can be as much as +46% faster than the 10850K.
> 
> 
> From what I can tell from personal experience the 6.61 bios adds more compatibility from ram and older OS's for the X370 Taichi. And yes it is a "Leaked beta" bios that some people have found it in the wild in the community. The download location has been linked several times in the past few pages in this thread along with multiple hundreds of people all using it in this thread with minimal issues. The 6.61 bios had a problem with the video card running at 8x speed, even if it's the only card in the system. There was a newer version 6.62 that fixed that and let video cards run full speed now. Other than that the 6.61/6.62 bios's so far are allowing me to be able to run windows 7 on this system for the the first time after owning my X370 Taichi nearly 3 years. Every single version of bios for this board in the past had either full out hard crashes or just general instability (even with no overclocking at stock speeds) in older OS's. But even if you don't care about that, the 6.61/6.62 bios's bring Resizable-BAR support to the X370 Taichi. That only effects you if you have a newer video card though (Nvidia GTX 3000 series or AMD Radeon RX 6000 series). If you don't have a newer video card then that might not interest you. However at the same time Resizable-BAR requires we use UEFI mode in the bios.. which means no Windows 7 on the system so we can't have both.. sadly. But still the new bios's do bring in some other nice things to this board.


Thanks for the abundance of info! I'm going to start with the official 6.40 and take it from there.

I also have NEVER been able to get windows to install on GPT, like ever. Not working in the lab I used to work at at the school, not at home on any PC. _Never. Is there some secret to do so that I'm unaware of? I setup RUFUS to do GPT, I have tried UEFI booting from both the UEFI and regular USB partitions, nada. Always either freezes or spits out an error message. I wish I could figure this out, not because it's a huge deal, but because it has been bothering me for literally years. (And sorry about the italics. I dont know why, but it's stuck on italics, and nothing I've done has been able to change it back). Again, if there is some "secret" to GPT installation of Windows, or ANY OS for that matter (I don't think I could get Linux to do it either), then let me know. But otherwise, I'm stuck with MBR. 

Regardless, as I said, I'm going to start with 6.40 to see if that offers improvements. Do you, or anyone, happen to know if 6.4 is worth it? I'm not sure exactly what revision I'm on off the top of my head (I'll have to shut this PC off), but I gotta find out so I know which intermediate BIOS revisions I need anyway._

Thank you so much again. Also, of course, italics randomly stops lol.

*EDIT:*
I JUST READ THAT FOR THE 6.XX AS WELL AS THE 5.80 VERSIONS OF THE BIOS, ASROCK STATES:

**ASRock do NOT recommend updating this BIOS if Pinnacle, Raven, Summit or Bristol Ridge CPU is being used on your system. "*

A *1700 is Summit Ridge*. So I guess I should stay away from that. It seems like I'll be leaving my BIOS at 4.xx after all. After all this talk, maybe I'll give 5.6 a try. However, it wants me to install an All In 1 chipset/graphics driver first? Which is extremely outdated? Otherwise it will break potential onboard video? Granted the 1700 doesn't have onboard video, but it would be nice for it to not be broken in case, for whatever earthly reason, I ever have to drop an APU into here.

Once again, Asrock making things insanely difficult, backwards, confusing, and pointless at the expense of possible functionality. How do they achieve the miracle of absolutely terrible engineering _every time without fail?_


----------



## DeviPotato

kmac20 said:


> *EDIT:*
> I JUST READ THAT FOR THE 6.XX AS WELL AS THE 5.80 VERSIONS OF THE BIOS, ASROCK STATES:
> 
> **ASRock do NOT recommend updating this BIOS if Pinnacle, Raven, Summit or Bristol Ridge CPU is being used on your system. "*
> 
> A *1700 is Summit Ridge*. So I guess I should stay away from that. It seems like I'll be leaving my BIOS at 4.xx after all. After all this talk, maybe I'll give 5.6 a try. However, it wants me to install an All In 1 chipset/graphics driver first? Which is extremely outdated? Otherwise it will break potential onboard video? Granted the 1700 doesn't have onboard video, but it would be nice for it to not be broken in case, for whatever earthly reason, I ever have to drop an APU into here.
> 
> Once again, Asrock making things insanely difficult, backwards, confusing, and pointless at the expense of possible functionality. How do they achieve the miracle of absolutely terrible engineering _every time without fail?_


Few things here:

The x370 taichi has no video out ports for APUs, so you couldn't use the video on one anyway. I believe they copy/pasted APU warnings from other boards that do (I don't know why), and it's not relevant for this motherboard.
Always get the newest x370 chipset drivers from AMD, not the motherboard page (which is obviously outdated) . You should probably update your x370 chipset driver if you haven't in a while anyway, BEFORE updating the BIOS.
Now regarding your 1700:

From what I can tell, in theory, BIOS updates with that warning are because ASRock discovered some issues with those chips in internal testing. However, I can confirm that my 1700x booted to both BIOS and Windows successfully on 6.61 while I was preparing for my 5600x upgrade, and that theoretically actually removed full compatibility for Zen 1, so flashing a 6.xx BIOS won't brick your PC.
I didn't do any performance tests or extended use on 6.40 or 6.61 personally, so I don't know how well those versions actually work with Zen 1 in practice. In theory 6.61/6.62 won't work completely correctly due to removing Zen 1 specific microcode. I was using a VERY old BIOS version (2.30) at the time of my upgrade since I am historically very "if it ain't broke don't flash it" with my BIOS and wasn't having any issues, so I can't speak for any other BIOS versions.
My recommendation to you if you decide to upgrade would be to try 5.10 (since you need to flash this before anything later anyway) and see how well it works for you, and then try 5.60 if it's not satisfactory. If both of those don't work for you, then MAYBE consider 6.40. You _could_ try it, but I'd consider 6.61/6.62 a last resort for Zen 1 unless someone has tried it and verified that it doesn't have major issues (for example, not being able to automatically boost, which is a pretty serious performance issue).
You may have issues getting 4 DIMMs to work at their rated speed on Zen 1 because Zen 1 is a little extra picky with RAM. A BIOS update may or may not be able to help, especially since you already know you're mixing chips (which Zen 1 might fuss more about than other Ryzens). It probably won't hurt too much to try. I only ever had two (b die) DIMMs with my 1700x so I have no experience here either, but a friend with a 1700x on a b350 tomahawk can't get 4 Vengeance DIMMs at 3200 even on the newest BIOS that supposedly fixed that board's RAM issues.


----------



## RyzonableOc

DeviPotato said:


> would be to try 5.10 (since you need to flash this before anything later anyway) and see how well it works for you, and then try 5.60 if it's not satisfactory. If both of those don't work for you, then MAYBE consider 6.40. You _could_ try it, but I'd consider 6.61/6.62 a last resort for Zen 1 unless someone has tried it and verified that it doesn't have major issues (for example, not being able to automatically boost, which is a pretty serious performance issue).


I flashed mine from 5.60 straight to the 6.62 with a zen 1700, no issues whatsoever. 

Even posted a screenshot a few pages ago.


----------



## ericorg87

I noticed my Taichi has the two bottom USB 3.0 ports not working properly. Anyone else has this issue?

My 5900x arrived and scores seem a little low but still ok for a 5900x with 3200 memory.
My memory layout is od; 2x4gb Corsair XMP MIcron A-Die mixed with 2x8gbCrucial Microen E-Die. Both rated at 3000c15-17-17-17-35, running at 3200c14-16-18-16-36.
I'll get myself another 8gb kit and sell these old 4gb sticks.

Cinebench 20: 610 ST score (PBO) ant 8530 points (4.4ghz all core manual over).

I am using temporarily a Wraith prism so temperatures spike close to 90c at 4.4ghz, gotta wait for my Radiator to arrive so I can assemble my Custom loop and attempt a 4.7ghz+ overclock and fine tune the memories further.


----------



## ericorg87

kithylin said:


> here was a newer version 6.62 that fixed that and let video cards run full speed now. Other than that the 6.61/6.62 bios's so far are allowing me to be able to run windows 7 on this system for the the first time after owning my X370 Taichi nearly 3 years. Every single version of bios for this board in the past had either full out hard crashes or just general instability (even with no overclocking at stock speeds) in older OS's. But even if you don't care about that, the 6.61/6.62 bios's bring Resizable-BAR support to the X370 Taichi. That only effects you if you have a newer video card though (Nvidia GTX 3000 series or AMD Radeon RX 6000 series). If you don't have a newer video card then that might not interest you. However at the same time Resizable-BAR requires we use UEFI mode in the bios.. which means no Windows 7 on the system so we can't have both.. sadly. But still the new bios's do bring in some other nice things to this board.


Could you share with me how you managed to Install WIndows 7 on your taichi? I wanted to have a legacy Windows 7 installation for some older games, (notably my Fallout New Vegas mod list does not work on Windows 10). I've tried installing it on my older Gigabyte x370 Gaming 5 and never managed to get keyboard working even with slipped drivers and older PS/2 keyboards. Did you install it directly in the X370 taichi booting to a pen drive, used a Optical disk or had to install it in another computer and side load the drivers? (Back in the day I tried all that with the Giga x370 G5 and had no luck)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Czarcastic

kithylin said:


> You're comparing last generation Intel to current generation AMD. I think you should be looking at the 8 core 11'th gen parts vs the AMD 5800X instead. If you want to compare to the 10850K then you should be looking at the AMD 3000 series processors to compare it to and not the 5800X. That aside the big thing that sets the chips apart is power and heat. I just looked on google and the first review I found of the 10850K shows it pulling 265 watts at an all-core load. Which is just about +2.5x vs what the 5800X pulls in power. And before you comment "A few watts doesn't make that big of a difference" it does make a difference when you're building a new system around either option. CPU Power usage determines your power supply you have to buy for the system. Higher current processor + a high current video card (like the RTX 3090) would put you in to the 800W - 1000W power supply range for the Intel option with the 10850K. Where as with an AMD 5800X system we could pair it with a RTX 3090 and get away with a 750W power supply just fine. So yes you might save money on the board and processor but you'll have to pay more elsewhere in the budget for the build and they'll equal out being roughly the same in the end.
> 
> Also you can not make a blanket statement of "The 10850K matches even with the 5800X in games" because it very much depends on the game. That is true for some games. However there are other games that are more cpu-intensive where the 5800X can be as much as +46% faster than the 10850K.


If you want to compare the 10850K to a 2nd gen Ryzen (3000 series) then it's no comparison. The 10850K outperforms the 3700X in every game (sometimes upwards of 20%+) and in Premiere Pro and other tasks while being the same price. And a 750W power supply (5800X + RTX 3090) and a 850W power (10850K + RTX 3090) supply price difference is minimal (~$10). And if you have enough money for a 3090, you have more than enough money for a better power supply.

For the best bang for your buck CPU for gaming, I would rather have an Intel 10400 at under $150 over a Ryzen 3600 ($220) or Ryzen 5600x ($350). AMD was competitive in pricing in Zen and Zen+ times but right now they're more higher than Intel.

The Hardware Unboxed guy who was accused of being an AMD fanboy is saying the same thing:


----------



## zhadoom

ericorg87 said:


> Could you share with me how you managed to Install WIndows 7 on your taichi? I wanted to have a legacy Windows 7 installation for some older games, (notably my Fallout New Vegas mod list does not work on Windows 10). I've tried installing it on my older Gigabyte x370 Gaming 5 and never managed to get keyboard working even with slipped drivers and older PS/2 keyboards. Did you install it directly in the X370 taichi booting to a pen drive, used a Optical disk or had to install it in another computer and side load the drivers? (Back in the day I tried all that with the Giga x370 G5 and had no luck)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,
I posted a small guide of installing windows7 in X470 with a 5900x from a usb pendrive.








Windows 7 on X570 with Ryzen 5 - is it possible?


There's a great thread on here about fixing Windows 7 on X470 boards but I'm wondering if anyone has successfully installed Windows 7 on X570 boards with Ryzen 5? I'm aware it will generally work if you install using a PS/2 mouse/keyboard, but what about the motherboard/chipset drivers? Please...




www.overclock.net




After the windows install you must download/install wufuq to disable processor block from M$. After that install all windows updates.


----------



## Senniha

ericorg87 said:


> I noticed my Taichi has the two bottom USB 3.0 ports not working properly. Anyone else has this issue?
> 
> My 5900x arrived and scores seem a little low but still ok for a 5900x with 3200 memory.
> My memory layout is od; 2x4gb Corsair XMP MIcron A-Die mixed with 2x8gbCrucial Microen E-Die. Both rated at 3000c15-17-17-17-35, running at 3200c14-16-18-16-36.
> I'll get myself another 8gb kit and sell these old 4gb sticks.
> 
> Cinebench 20: 610 ST score (PBO) ant 8530 points (4.4ghz all core manual over).
> 
> I am using temporarily a Wraith prism so temperatures spike close to 90c at 4.4ghz, gotta wait for my Radiator to arrive so I can assemble my Custom loop and attempt a 4.7ghz+ overclock and fine tune the memories further.


Try this as your are in weak cooling.I have asrtic liquid 240 and I'm running it having same performance but not that aggressive.


----------



## Senniha

Can someone help to solve my problem.Its the 3 time in 2 days now that i face this strange operation.In aida my mobo bios version is not recognized but also i cant install any AMD chipset drivers and Ryzen master


----------



## RyzonableOc

Senniha said:


> Can someone help to solve my problem.Its the 3 time in 2 days now that i face this strange operation.In aida my mobo bios version is not recognized but also i cant install any AMD chipset drivers and Ryzen master
> View attachment 2488967


Have you tried a clean install or system restore?

If everything is working properly (except for the bios not being recognized) it could be something to do with windows.


----------



## Senniha

RyzonableOc said:


> Have you tried a clean install or system restore?
> 
> If everything is working properly (except for the bios not being recognized) it could be something to do with windows.


I made system restore and of seems to be fixed.I will checkout if it happens again cos I tried to oc DDR4.


----------



## thomasck

If I upgrade to 6.62 will SAM work with a 3900X and a Radeon VII? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kithylin

thomasck said:


> If I upgrade to 6.62 will SAM work with a 3900X and a Radeon VII?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


The option for Resizable-BAR is there in bios for 6.61 so I assume it's also there in 6.62 as well. I have not heard of anyone testing it yet and reporting back if it works with the X370 Taichi though. Also: I did a quick google search and I can not find any confirmation that SAM works on the Radeon VII either (On any computer). "Officially" from AMD they claim you actually have to have a 6000 series video card for SAM to work. The Radeon VII is a completely different GPU core family (GCN 5'th Gen) and has nothing to do with the graphics core on the RX 6000 series (RDNA 2). Most likely SAM won't work with the Radeon VII anyway with any motherboard, even if you enable it. If you do flash to 6.62 and turn on Resizable BAR in bios though do beware that it requires you run the bios in UEFI mode only. So if you have CSM enabled to boot your OS then your system will be unbootable with Rsizable BAR + UEFI unless you re-install the OS with the bios in UEFI mode.


----------



## ericorg87

After nearly an hour of memory tweaking I'm done with these settings: 14-18-14-14-32-52 416 1t. CNB20 scores improved a little. (8959: 4.5ghz Manual OC all core, 629: ST PBO) ST still seem a little low, not sure if that 18 latency is hurting things or it is an issue with asymmetric ram layout. May try removing the 4gb sticks later. 

RandomX score also seem a little low for 4.5ghz. was hoping for 16khs+ Although I didn't give enough time with screen off to see how high it went. 



http://imgur.com/a/0rGWtsa




zhadoom said:


> Hi,
> I posted a small guide of installing windows7 in X470 with a 5900x from a usb pendrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 7 on X570 with Ryzen 5 - is it possible?
> 
> 
> There's a great thread on here about fixing Windows 7 on X470 boards but I'm wondering if anyone has successfully installed Windows 7 on X570 boards with Ryzen 5? I'm aware it will generally work if you install using a PS/2 mouse/keyboard, but what about the motherboard/chipset drivers? Please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the windows install you must download/install wufuq to disable processor block from M$. After that install all windows updates.


Thanks a lot, I'll try that out next weekend after I do some cleanup in my hard drives. 


Senniha said:


> Try this as your are in weak cooling.I have asrtic liquid 240 and I'm running it having same performance but not that aggressive.


That seemed to help on PBO a little, but for MT intensive softwares I'm running a 4.5ghz manual oc. Seems to be the limit of the wraith prims. Have managed to shave some mv down to 1.325 peak, 1.235 SVI2. A half of dozen runs on CB20 seemed stable but only a full night x265 encode will let me happy with stability. My Custom loop should arrive tomorrow only them I'll fell confortable to let it run overnight, I'll see how far I can push it by then.


----------



## kithylin

ericorg87 said:


> Thanks a lot, I'll try that out next weekend after I do some cleanup in my hard drives.


Maybe you've already seen it and know about it but I thought I'd mention that one of your 3TB drives is showing a /!\ SMART error in your screenshot. Ya might want to look into that and back it up and replace it ASAP. It's dying soon.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

thomasck said:


> If I upgrade to 6.62 will SAM work with a 3900X and a Radeon VII?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


You can enable ReBAR with either BIOSv (6.61/6.62), gpu reports it enabled (even on my V56 Pulse), there are some minor gains (less than 1% in 3dMark TS/FS, around 1% in SotTR bench etc), but they're consistent and as soon as I disabled it I was back to normal.
I noticed some weird glitches playing BFV (a bluish tint when I made a sharp turn/direction change) but this could be a lot of things.

Anyway, the only real problem is that my gpu (cross flashed to XFX V64) won't give any signal until the Win10 login screen comes up, so I can't get to BIOS (or even on safe mode).


----------



## thomasck

Thanks @kithylin and @Dekaohtoura I will leave as it is then


----------



## ivanivanko

so are 5000 series working perfectly or there are some bugs?


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> so are 5000 series working perfectly or there are some bugs?


As far as we can tell, with the 6.62 beta bios there are no bugs from what other people are reporting. Although you could be using some odd hardware expansion card that hasn't been reported to the forums yet possibly. If you're just using a standard setup though.. 1 (or 2) video card(s), maybe some sata drives or a NVME drive, it should work fine.


----------



## Senniha

ivanivanko said:


> so are 5000 series working perfectly or there are some bugs?


It works as it should with agesa 1.1.0.0.The bugs are the common with all mobo agesa related with WHEA errors.For every day working machine is fine.We are missing curve optimazer only.I havent notice any problem on my Usb devices,arduino,oculus etc.


----------



## ivanivanko

kewl. i wonder with 6.62 is the cpu support list same from official site, just added 5600x 5800x 5900x 5950x? > ASRock X370 Taichi

so everything from 200ge, ryzen 3 1200, to 5950x is supported with 6.62?


----------



## diegoweb

RyzonableOc said:


> I flashed mine from 5.60 straight to the 6.62 with a zen 1700, no issues whatsoever.
> 
> Even posted a screenshot a few pages ago.


Does your Zen 1700 still boots with bios 6.62? Or after flashing 6.62, you had to switch to a new CPU in order to be able to boot?

For those running 1700, can you guys use your PC normally with bios 6.62? Does it improve anything or is it "useless" speaking of performance for old cpus like Zen 1700?


----------



## RyzonableOc

diegoweb said:


> Does your Zen 1700 still boots with bios 6.62? Or after flashing 6.62, you had to switch to a new CPU in order to be able to boot?
> 
> For those running 1700, can you guys use your PC normally with bios 6.62? Does it improve anything or is it "useless" speaking of performance for old cpus like Zen 1700?


[email protected]
[email protected]
gtx 1070
1 nvme, 3 ssds and 4 hdds 


All working fine with 6.62.


----------



## ericorg87

Well, I just finished assembling my Custom Loop with a 280mm bykski Radiator (until my custom block arrives, probably next month. My setup is a stop gap for now before I clean up and cable manage everything. I never could imagined the most expensive PC I ever had would also be the most messy thanks to overheating memories.)



http://imgur.com/71Np7sB


Regarding the 5900x, Temperatures now hover around 75c at around a 180w load. (4.525ghz 1.296 overclock mining monero). Had to use a low profile and a 120mm fan due to cramp space with regular 140mm fans hitting the motherboard shroud and VRM heatsinks. Not willing to buy a new case without a couple of 5.25 bays for now.

I am disappointed because I can't seen to even get 4.6ghz manual overclock stable even with good thermals, now. Set Load Line to 3, peak core to 1.425v, dropping down to 1.33v in SVl2, it fails in a couple of Cinebench runs, unfortunately. Not really feeling comfortable to go past 1.45 peak/1.35 vdroop.

Any other voltages worth increasing? I already added + 0.05v to SOC. What else could I messe up? VDDP at 1.0volt?



kithylin said:


> Maybe you've already seen it and know about it but I thought I'd mention that one of your 3TB drives is showing a /!\ SMART error in your screenshot. Ya might want to look into that and back it up and replace it ASAP. It's dying soon.


Yeah, I'm aware, it has a dozen reallocated sector counts, but it is stable in a small group of sectors I'd already isolated. This is just a Steam library, when it dies, it dies. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## smeroni68

ericorg87 said:


> Well, I just finished assembling my Custom Loop with a 280mm bykski Radiator (until my custom block arrives, probably next month. My setup is a stop gap for now before I clean up and cable manage everything. I never could imagined the most expensive PC I ever had would also be the most messy thanks to overheating memories.)
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/71Np7sB
> 
> 
> Regarding the 5900x, Temperatures now hover around 75c at around a 180w load. (4.525ghz 1.296 overclock mining monero). Had to use a low profile and a 120mm fan due to cramp space with regular 140mm fans hitting the motherboard shroud and VRM heatsinks. Not willing to buy a new case without a couple of 5.25 bays for now.
> 
> I am disappointed because I can't seen to even get 4.6ghz manual overclock stable even with good thermals, now. Set Load Line to 3, peak core to 1.425v, dropping down to 1.33v in SVl2, it fails in a couple of Cinebench runs, unfortunately. Not really feeling comfortable to go past 1.45 peak/1.35 vdroop.
> 
> Any other voltages worth increasing? I already added + 0.05v to SOC. What else could I messe up? VDDP at 1.0volt?
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm aware, it has a dozen reallocated sector counts, but it is stable in a small group of sectors I'd already isolated. This is just a Steam library, when it dies, it dies. Thanks for the tip.


Set load line to 2, vdrop will decrease.

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jonhp

smeroni68 said:


> Set load line to 2, vdrop will decrease.
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


Hey I remember u from the i9001 xda roms kernels... 
I always use vdroop 5 I am stable with less load volts.. I can be stable with 1.312v load...( From 1.36v lc5) ... If use vdroop even with 1.328v( from 1.34 lc2) errors... It's also the peak volt effect of closing the v droop! And this stability test with vdroop off also works on intel and amd cpus..


----------



## ericorg87

smeroni68 said:


> Set load line to 2, vdrop will decrease.
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


I'm aware of that, but after vdroop I was already getting 1.33v at 4.65ghz and got a pretty early crash, didn't really want to get higher than 1.33v. I'll try to target 1.33v with LL2, but I was wondering if other voltages could be tweaked before increasing the Vcore further. 

Grazie.


----------



## smeroni68

ericorg87 said:


> I'm aware of that, but after vdroop I was already getting 1.33v at 4.65ghz and got a pretty early crash, didn't really want to get higher than 1.33v. I'll try to target 1.33v with LL2, but I was wondering if other voltages could be tweaked before increasing the Vcore further.
> 
> Grazie.


Hi, if you leave cpu vcore managed in automatic, you must not be afraid of witch voltage the cpu is working with... Amd management is good to save power and avoid damaging on high load/voltage... Normally the vcore move up to 1,5v... Different is if you fix a vcore, in that case you need to take care. L2 is not dangerous itself if pbo is running...

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## smeroni68

Jonhp said:


> Hey I remember u from the i9001 xda roms kernels...
> I always use vdroop 5 I am stable with less load volts.. I can be stable with 1.312v load...( From 1.36v lc5) ... If use vdroop even with 1.328v( from 1.34 lc2) errors... It's also the peak volt effect of closing the v droop! And this stability test with vdroop off also works on intel and amd cpus..


Yeah... You have good memory! Line calibration is 5 at default, so is acceptable what you wrote... In my case i work L2 with fixed voltage 1.235v and fixed frequencies, so my vdrop is around 0,02v or less... It's just a personal choice. I do not like pbo and in reality my CPU's (3600 and 3900X) perform better in this configuration for my use... Personal choice, as i wrote... I have all cores at 4.3ghz always ready to give what they can... At a safer limited voltage. That's all.

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## smeroni68

ericorg87 said:


> I'm aware of that, but after vdroop I was already getting 1.33v at 4.65ghz and got a pretty early crash, didn't really want to get higher than 1.33v. I'll try to target 1.33v with LL2, but I was wondering if other voltages could be tweaked before increasing the Vcore further.
> 
> Grazie.


If you limit vcore at these frequencies is quite normal a crash... Cpu handle itself the power... If you limit this freeness you can't go stable when cpu spike over 4.5ghz... my 2 cents...

Inviato dal mio MI 9 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ericorg87

Managed to get initially stable 4.6ghz all core overclock with LL2, 1.425v peak effectively vdroop 1.35v. Successfully passed a couple of hours of x265. Fully stability I'll only be happy with a full overnight encode of x265.

Completely gave up on 4.7ghz, at least with the Taichi. Tried 1.45v peak, effective 1.38, crash in less than 20 seconds.


----------



## kithylin

ericorg87 said:


> Managed to get initially stable 4.6ghz all core overclock with LL2, 1.425v peak effectively vdroop 1.35v. Successfully passed a couple of hours of x265. Fully stability I'll only be happy with a full overnight encode of x265.
> 
> Completely gave up on 4.7ghz, at least with the Taichi. Tried 1.45v peak, effective 1.38, crash in less than 20 seconds.


It's probably thermals. What sort of cooling do you have? 4.7 Ghz all-core will require some really beefy cooling. I'm able to handle 4750 Mhz OC on my 5800x (it even did it back on the taichi for the 2 weeks I had it in there) and the chip would run around 80-90c under all-core loads at those clocks even with a very large custom water loop with 4 radiators totaling 1350mm of rad space + 2 pumps + 15 fans on a fan controller.


----------



## ericorg87

kithylin said:


> It's probably thermals. What sort of cooling do you have? 4.7 Ghz all-core will require some really beefy cooling. I'm able to handle 4750 Mhz OC on my 5800x (it even did it back on the taichi for the 2 weeks I had it in there) and the chip would run around 80-90c under all-core loads at those clocks even with a very large custom water loop with 4 radiators totaling 1350mm of rad space + 2 pumps + 15 fans on a fan controller.


I'm running a 280mm Barrow custom loop. Two ML140 on top, ML120 + Slim cryorig 14cm fan at bottom. 4.6ghz at 1.35.with max fans i stabilize at 82A-84c with moderate AVX load after 10 minutes with x265, 25c ambient.

At 4.7ghz it crashes in 20 seconds like I said, so not even enough time for the water to heat up, barely reaching the 80c mark. Just tried 4.65ghz with about 1.37v after.vdroop also no luck. 4.6ghz seems fine. More likely some sort of voltage barrier/leakage at that.frequency.


----------



## kithylin

ericorg87 said:


> I'm running a 280mm Barrow custom loop. Two ML140 on top, ML120 + Slim cryorig 14cm fan at bottom. 4.6ghz at 1.35.with max fans i stabilize at 82A-84c with moderate AVX load after 10 minutes with x265, 25c ambient.
> 
> At 4.7ghz it crashes in 20 seconds like I said, so not even enough time for the water to heat up, barely reaching the 80c mark. Just tried 4.65ghz with about 1.37v after.vdroop also no luck. 4.6ghz seems fine. More likely some sort of voltage barrier/leakage at that.frequency.


Just a note: 1.37v for a high all core OC is way too high and you risk serious damage to the chip, I would stay at least under 1.35v at all times. That said try LLC at 1 and try different voltages (disables vdroop). I managed to get 4750 Mhz on my 5800X stable @ 1.328v here. It just took a little configuring and I don't use vdroop. With a manual all-core OC it (vdroop) doesn't seem to matter / be needed.

That said I'm sure you are aware that running any 5000 series chip with any manual all-core OC is going to be sacrificing single core performance because auto + PBO should have even a 5600X boosting to 5 ghz under a custom water loop with single threaded or lightly threaded loads.


----------



## Jonhp

The load current Watt kill chip... The volts also and extremely high temps... If u have it 1.35 lc1 under load it's like having it at 1.41 lc5... And of course with lc1 from idle to load you have volt spikes that hwmonitors can't show you but ... They exist ! Google about loadline and voltage spikes... Advice .. put the max safe voltage with lc5 or lc4 find the stable mhz leave it there! If the max safe is let's say .. 1.35v doesn't mean it's under full load but the max with default vdroop ... It's a reason that vdroop exists! If u play with low volts around 1.3v ok.. but I don't recommend to put straight the absolute max voltage with lc off.


----------



## kithylin

Jonhp said:


> The load current Watt kill chip... The volts also and extremely high temps... If u have it 1.35 lc1 under load it's like having it at 1.41 lc5... And of course with lc1 from idle to load you have volt spikes that hwmonitors can't show you but ... They exist ! Google about loadline and voltage spikes... Advice .. put the max safe voltage with lc5 or lc4 find the stable mhz leave it there! If the max safe is let's say .. 1.35v doesn't mean it's under full load but the max with default vdroop ... It's a reason that vdroop exists! If u play with low volts around 1.3v ok.. but I don't recommend to put straight the absolute max voltage with lc off.


I've been overclocking since the 1980's with crystal oscillators and with (almost) every generation and model of retail computer that has existed (I've missed a few HEDT platforms). I've never yet killed a chip. I own every generation of ryzen chip (except the 3000 series / Zen2, I skipped over and went right to zen3) and I've overclocked all of them as far as they'll go stable on water. After multiple years now none of my Ryzen chips have died yet on me or degraded. I have a pretty good idea of what I'm doing and Zen3 isn't that much different. All vdroop does is drop the voltage when it's under load vs the higher voltage when idle. Once we see what voltage the vdroop drops to we can just drop down to that voltage and just run it all the time and it's fine with no issues. That's what I did with my Ryzen 1500X, R5-2600, and now my 5800X. So far with my 1500X It's had no negative issues what so ever even running a fixed voltage without vdroop after 4 years. First my gaming computer, then my second computer and now file server that runs 24-7. My R5-2600 has been running a fixed voltage for 3 years and it still works fine like that. I use it daily as my second computer. Still no degradation, no crashes, the chip hasn't died. It doesn't hurt anything and I have experience to prove it.


----------



## PJVol

kithylin said:


> Once we see what voltage the vdroop drops to we can just drop down to that voltage and just run it all the time and it's fine with no issues


Its fine, when its enough. What if not? What if you need higher voltages (that fits into vdroop delta range) but without huge overshooting due to poor output capacitors or slow doubler interleaving?


----------



## kithylin

PJVol said:


> Its fine, when its enough. What if not? What if you need higher voltages (that fits into vdroop delta range) but without huge overshooting due to poor output capacitors or slow doubler interleaving?


I would assume anyone trying to run any sort of manual all-core-overclock is going to be doing it on a motherboard with a "rather large" VRM design with high quality components like the X370 Taichi where those sorts of issuse won't effect anything. Just figure out what volts it needs to be stable and do it. It's not a big deal.

My Ryzen chips have been running this way:
1500X @ 3900 Mhz @ 1.350v
R5-2600 @ 4150 Mhz @ 1.355v
5800X @ 4750 Mhz @ 1.328v

Everything is fine. And all of them have vdroop disabled.


----------



## Jonhp

So u should now every chip degrades even at stock volts.. the vdroop is there to protect the overshoot u Didn't put crazy voltages as I see eve. With vdroop off .. and mobo cpu manufactures all this year's have it... Meybe not in the old days I had to press a turbo button to run my 8088-1 from 4.77 to 10 mhz.. for me all these years vdroop off made me need a bit more load voltages and made my vrms running hotter.... At intel q6600.. q9450.. i920 ..fx8350... Zen 1700 ...zen 2700.. it's ok to use it but if you play high the overshoot and the watt currency will degrade it it's not a magical trike to play safe.. it's the protection for overshoot ! Now let's go back to how bad the zen3 runs on 370x and it's like a Pentium pro...


----------



## Jonhp

.I know many people putting intel chips back in 2009 to absolute max 1.45 lc off and after months start to droop the mhz and finally sold the cpu..


----------



## ericorg87

kithylin said:


> Just a note: 1.37v for a high all core OC is way too high and you risk serious damage to the chip, I would stay at least under 1.35v at all times


I'm aware, this is why I gave up over 4.6ghz.



kithylin said:


> I've been overclocking since the 1980's with crystal oscillators and with (almost) every generation and model of retail computer that has existed (I've missed a few HEDT platforms). I've never yet killed a chip. I own every generation of ryzen chip (except the 3000 series / Zen2, I skipped over and went right to zen3) and I've overclocked all of them as far as they'll go stable on water. After multiple years now none of my Ryzen chips have died yet on me or degraded. I have a pretty good idea of what I'm doing and Zen3 isn't that much different. All vdroop does is drop the voltage when it's under load vs the higher voltage when idle. Once we see what voltage the vdroop drops to we can just drop down to that voltage and just run it all the time and it's fine with no issues. That's what I did with my Ryzen 1500X, R5-2600, and now my 5800X. So far with my 1500X It's had no negative issues what so ever even running a fixed voltage without vdroop after 4 years. First my gaming computer, then my second computer and now file server that runs 24-7. My R5-2600 has been running a fixed voltage for 3 years and it still works fine like that. I use it daily as my second computer. Still no degradation, no crashes, the chip hasn't died. It doesn't hurt anything and I have experience to prove it.


Well I'm a little younger than you, but the very first CPU I overclocked, an Athlon Tbred from 1700+ to 2000+, I didn't bother about a safe voltage at the time and I noticed a pretty clear degradation needing more voltage for the same clock speed after 2 years of constant use. I also saw that happening again with my i5 2500k, that worked at 4.5ghz for less than two years before not stabilizing anymore whatever voltage I gave to it at and ended up having to bring it down to 4.4ghz for the remainder of its long 5 years life. I remember running it up to 1.375v back in the day after vdroop, was definitely a bad sample. I've never been lucky with Silicon Lottery, I have a suspicion that manufacturers send bad bins down here to south america.

Anyway, I'm indeed concerned about not degrading my 5900x as I suspect I'm going to stay with it for a considerable amount of time, so I may not even run it at 4.6ghz if I don't manage to bring it a notch under 1.35v and may end up sticking with 4.55ghz instead. In the end I will include my 3090 in the loop with just a 280mm radiator so thermals would be worse for the CPU for moderate AVX loads (video encodes overnight while mining with the 3090) so I suspect this 4.6ghz overclock will only be used in gaming as it does not thermally stress the CPU as much. In my experience, without PBO2 with our board, only very few games benefited pro the 2 core boost from PBO, and most of the games I play benefit from manual OC more.

Only Arma 3 and Fallout that are badly optimized for multi thread I played with PBO. Cyberpunk, COD and FS2020 I always used manual OC with my 3800x.


----------



## Monsicek

Hi guys,

today my 5900x arrived and after initial BIOS updates I encountered weird issue. When I swapped from 1700 to 5900X, all works fine except when Windows login screen is supposed to to show up, I lose video output on monitor, it is just all black and most, but not always I also lose power to keyboard/mouse (RGB dies out).

Graphics card is GB V56 AIB model and mobo is x370 Professional Gaming. I have Win installation in CSM mode tho.

Any idea what could be wrong? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Heuchler

Monsicek said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> today my 5900x arrived and after initial BIOS updates I encountered weird issue. When I swapped from 1700 to 5900X, all works fine except when Windows login screen is supposed to to show up, I lose video output on monitor, it is just all black and most, but not always I also lose power to keyboard/mouse (RGB dies out).
> 
> Graphics card is GB V56 AIB model and mobo is x370 Professional Gaming. I have Win installation in CSM mode tho.
> 
> Any idea what could be wrong? Thank you in advance.


I went Ryzen 5 1600 to 5600X on Professional Gaming without issue but CSM disabled. 

Could try loading Optimize BIOS default. Boot Windows. Then if that works correctly customize your BIOS settings. 
GBT V56 is that a full UEFI BIOS ?


----------



## PJVol

Monsicek said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> today my 5900x arrived and after initial BIOS updates I encountered weird issue. When I swapped from 1700 to 5900X, all works fine except when Windows login screen is supposed to to show up, I lose video output on monitor, it is just all black and most, but not always I also lose power to keyboard/mouse (RGB dies out).
> 
> Graphics card is GB V56 AIB model and mobo is x370 Professional Gaming. I have Win installation in CSM mode tho.
> 
> Any idea what could be wrong? Thank you in advance.


Welcome to "amd-usb-bug witnesses".
PS: Though sincerely hope its not the case for your setup
PPS: but if you'll bring bad luck, feel free to share your experience, through me, honorary member of it


----------



## Jonhp

ericorg87 said:


> I'm aware, this is why I gave up over 4.6ghz.
> 
> 
> Well I'm a little younger than you, but the very first CPU I overclocked, an Athlon Tbred from 1700+ to 2000+, I didn't bother about a safe voltage at the time and I noticed a pretty clear degradation needing more voltage for the same clock speed after 2 years of constant use. I also saw that happening again with my i5 2500k, that worked at 4.5ghz for less than two years before not stabilizing anymore whatever voltage I gave to it at and ended up having to bring it down to 4.4ghz for the remainder of its long 5 years life. I remember running it up to 1.375v back in the day after vdroop, was definitely a bad sample. I've never been lucky with Silicon Lottery, I have a suspicion that manufacturers send bad bins down here to south america.
> 
> Anyway, I'm indeed concerned about not degrading my 5900x as I suspect I'm going to stay with it for a considerable amount of time, so I may not even run it at 4.6ghz if I don't manage to bring it a notch under 1.35v and may end up sticking with 4.55ghz instead. In the end I will include my 3090 in the loop with just a 280mm radiator so thermals would be worse for the CPU for moderate AVX loads (video encodes overnight while mining with the 3090) so I suspect this 4.6ghz overclock will only be used in gaming as it does not thermally stress the CPU as much. In my experience, without PBO2 with our board, only very few games benefited pro the 2 core boost from PBO, and most of the games I play benefit from manual OC more.
> 
> Only Arma 3 and Fallout that are badly optimized for multi thread I played with PBO. Cyberpunk, COD and FS2020 I always used manual OC with my 3800x.


Enable PBO everything else on auto. Run Prime95 128k FFT with in-place unticked. (torture test) The SVI2 TFN (v-core) reading in HWInfo 64, what that reads, that is your fitness voltage. So just be sure your load volt to be same ... I mean if it shows 1.28v load ...then your target is 1.28 load...and you have to put around 1.35 with loadline enable 5 .. you will see the max voltage also start from there and check drop... play safe .. many zen 3xxx degraded at 1.35 load for all core oc!!!! zen 3 chips are mostly capped at 4.7 all core (and that's top dog for 5800x), hell i'd be happy with 4.5 on a 5950x, expecting 4.4


----------



## kithylin

ericorg87 said:


> Well I'm a little younger than you, but the very first CPU I overclocked, an Athlon Tbred from 1700+ to 2000+, I didn't bother about a safe voltage at the time and I noticed a pretty clear degradation needing more voltage for the same clock speed after 2 years of constant use. I also saw that happening again with my i5 2500k, that worked at 4.5ghz for less than two years before not stabilizing anymore whatever voltage I gave to it at and ended up having to bring it down to 4.4ghz for the remainder of its long 5 years life. I remember running it up to 1.375v back in the day after vdroop, was definitely a bad sample. I've never been lucky with Silicon Lottery, I have a suspicion that manufacturers send bad bins down here to south america.


If all you're getting is 4.4 ghz all-core with a manual overclock then it's not worth it for you to run as an all-core OC at all. That's only +200 mhz over what the factory defaults are (4.2 ghz) for all-core loads on good cooling. At that point you should just put the cpu on AUTO and enable PBO, max out the power limits in bios and leave it on auto. I would try to strongly suggest you _NOT_ run your chip locked at 4.4 ghz for it's life as you would seriously be losing out on a lot of low-core-count usage speed. The 5900X should be boosting to 5.1 - 5.2 ghz for 1-2 core loads. If you lock it at 4.4 ghz then it will never do that and you'll be losing out on -800 Mhz of performance. The high single-core performance is one of the biggest reasons people buy the 5000 series chips. If you're just going to run it at 4.4 ghz you were better off saving money and buying a 3900XT instead.


----------



## Jonhp

All-core vs PBO overclock perfomance in real life


I wanted to know what overclock is better All-core or Precision Boost Overdrive(PBO) with curve optimizer in real life. My PC is AMD 5900x, 4x8GB Patriot 4400 RAM, Gigabyte Aorus X570 motherboard and Nvidia MSI 3090 Trio X with EVGA 500W bios. Cooler is Kraken X73 All-core overclock was...




www.overclock.net


----------



## ivanivanko

noobs stop trying to overclock ryzens 3000 and 5000


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> noobs stop trying to overclock ryzens 3000 and 5000


Excuse me? You're rather unhelpful with your comment. With me personally I do a lot of heavy all-core load work and my 5800X drops to 4.3 ghz under all-core loads even auto with PBO. My manual OC of 4750 Mhz for all-core loads is very useful to me and I see a big performance gain in doing it for the work I do. It's just not worth it so much for the higher core count chips.


----------



## ericorg87

kithylin said:


> If all you're getting is 4.4 ghz all-core with a manual overclock then it's not worth it for you to run as an all-core OC at all. That's only +200 mhz over what the factory defaults are (4.2 ghz) for all-core loads on good cooling. At that point you should just put the cpu on AUTO and enable PBO, max out the power limits in bios and leave it on auto. I would try to strongly suggest you _NOT_ run your chip locked at 4.4 ghz for it's life as you would seriously be losing out on a lot of low-core-count usage speed. The 5900X should be boosting to 5.1 - 5.2 ghz for 1-2 core loads. If you lock it at 4.4 ghz then it will never do that and you'll be losing out on -800 Mhz of performance. The high single-core performance is one of the biggest reasons people buy the 5000 series chips. If you're just going to run it at 4.4 ghz you were better off saving money and buying a 3900XT instead.


I think you haven't read my message throughly. I said I was getting 4.6ghz stable at 1.35v after drop (SVl2) and was considering reducing to 4.55ghz if I couldn't bring that voltage a little down.

4.4ghz was my older 2500k that runned at that speed.

At 4.6ghz there still advantage in running all-core overclock, my PBO on heavy workleads stabilizes only at 4.25~4.35ghz for what I could seed.

As I understand, we don't have PBO2 with this x370 taichi? A B450 board has customizable PBO2 settings? I just bought a Tomahawk Max 2 for a secondary mining PC and may consider swapping it with the Taichi if PBO2 performs that much better than all core overclock.

I've never seen my 5900x sustain at 5.2ghz a single/double thread load, only 4.9ghz. Cinebench single threads boost to only 4.7ghz here, from what I could tell. I may have bad PBO settings, tough.


----------



## kithylin

ericorg87 said:


> I've never seen my 5900x sustain at 5.2ghz a single/double thread load, only 4.9ghz. Cinebench single threads boost to only 4.7ghz here, from what I could tell. I may have bad PBO settings, tough.


Try putting all the CPU stuff on auto, enable PBO, maybe max out the PBO settings in bios so it has no limits and then maybe try running HWINFO64 in the background while logging clocks over time all day while doing "average computer stuff". Browsing websites, discord, play a lightly threaded game like valheim maybe, then check back the maximum clocks seen after a few hours of average computer use. Even my 5800X on stock + PBO would boost to 5.1 ghz on a few cores for a brief period of time occasionally. And the 5900X is the next bin up so it should boost a tad higher.


----------



## wizardwiz

I see there's a new x470 beta bios at JZ's , 4.73



https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1620205440&sw=


----------



## idaan300

wizardwiz said:


> I see there's a new x470 beta bios at JZ's , 4.73
> 
> 
> 
> https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1620205440&sw=


Did a quick diff on 4.73 vs 4.70 and there are quite some differences in the 2 binaries even if its on the same agesa version. I flashed it on my 370 and from what i can see asrock may have improved memory stability because i can push my ram a bit higher than before, they also fixed the temperature display on the post code leds.


----------



## zhadoom

idaan300 said:


> Did a quick diff on 4.73 vs 4.70 and there are quite some differences in the 2 binaries even if its on the same agesa version. I flashed it on my 370 and from what i can see asrock may have improved memory stability because i can push my ram a bit higher than before, they also fixed the temperature display on the post code leds.


I wonder if the last x470 bios is still blocked in ryzen 5000 using in x370 taichi.


----------



## ericorg87

Well, apparently my system is crashing in Prime95 completely stock, even with a single DDR4 stick at 2133 in less than 30 seconds and some extra voltage. Tested 4 different sticks in single channel. Yep I don't think my Taichi is working properly with this biosmod for me... I guess I'll have to test my b450 Tomahawk max II to see if this keeps hapenning and if I can get a higher overclock. That being said, Prime95 crashing at stock and absolutely nothing else is not something rare, tried occt and x265 overnight and had no errors, so I'll test this CPU on the b450 and if it works I'll just pass this x370 on.

EDIT: I swaped the Athlon in my MSI b450 tomahawk max II with the 5900x from the x370 taichi and turns out I got a bad motherboard, as it was given the same errors on the last official bios, 6.40 with the athlon and the 5900x was working fine on the tomahawk. I inded up returning the Taichi and purchases an Asus Tuf x570 plus, thanks for all the help guys, see you around.


----------



## ivanivanko

now why would someone biosmod their x370 to x470 when we have 6.62 that works flawlessly with all ryzen processors including 5000 series?


----------



## wizardwiz

ivanivanko said:


> now why would someone biosmod their x370 to x470 when we have 6.62 that works flawlessly with all ryzen processors including 5000 series?
> [/QUO


future updates that x370 won't get


----------



## kithylin

wizardwiz said:


> future updates that x370 won't get


Except it most likely will make the X370 board completely unstable as documented by ericorg87 above in this thread. Just stick to 6.62 and deal with it. At least the computer will run (and overclock) properly.


----------



## wizardwiz

kithylin said:


> Except it most likely will make the X370 board completely unstable as documented by ericorg87 above in this thread. Just stick to 6.62 and deal with it. At least the computer will run (and overclock) properly.


running the x470X mod for almost a month. no instability issues for me


----------



## kithylin

wizardwiz said:


> running the x470X mod for almost a month. no instability issues for me


In general however though: Using a bios from another board and entirely different chipset that's not even designed for this board in the first place is going to incur some possibility of instability/crashes/stuff not working just by the very nature of it. It's great it works for you but it might not work for everyone and in general is usually a VeryBad idea. I think folks should just stick to the 6.62 bios and cope with it. It does everything we need for these boards and it's actually written and designed specifically for the X370 Taichi.


----------



## ericorg87

kithylin said:


> Except it most likely will make the X370 board completely unstable as documented by ericorg87 above in this thread. Just stick to 6.62 and deal with it. At least the computer will run (and overclock) properly.


I'm using 6.62, not the x470 biosmod. I thought the 6.62 was also a mod from a beta bios.


----------



## Senniha

Can someone test 5000 series with x470 P.4.73?


----------



## ericorg87

Senniha said:


> Can someone test 5000 series with x470 P.4.73?


Where can I get that bios?


----------



## wizardwiz

ericorg87 said:


> Where can I get that bios?


asrock site. BIOS>>beta


----------



## ericorg87

wizardwiz said:


> asrock site. BIOS>>beta


Wait you want to simply flash a bios from other motherboard without any modificatios to adapt different controllers? That is a terrible idea. I thought someone would modify the x470 bios to make sure it works.


----------



## thomasck

Guys, am I getting blind or Eco Mode had been removed from 6.40 onwards?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zhadoom

thomasck said:


> Guys, am I getting blind or Eco Mode had been removed from 6.40 onwards?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I'm using Eco Mode with 3950X on BIOS 6.40 on some tests ( very long video encoding with high cpu usage ) . It's present ...Advanced -> AMD Overclocking -> Accept -> ECO Mode.


----------



## Senniha

kithylin said:


> Nope no modifications. Now you understand what we were talking about a few posts ago. That is exactly what people are doing. And it's terrible, dangerous, and likely to brick a motherboard entirely.


Χ470 are identical,the risk of flashing and bricking is the same.We have crossflashed without problem 2 years before.Once you are in 470 path you update normal thru bios instant flash utility.As far as the bios was same as when x470 released their was ported for x370.Even now ASRock kept same bios size 16mb for the simplify of IU bios size to have plenty space for all generations.Even now x370 Taichi can work with the new agesa as x470 for Zen2. Unfortunately they have locked it agesa for Zen3.The best bios for Zen2 users is the flash mod path as it's the most newest and tweaked.I hope we will get in the future another leaked bios with another agesa for Zen3.


----------



## thomasck

zhadoom said:


> I'm using Eco Mode with 3950X on BIOS 6.40 on some tests ( very long video encoding with high cpu usage ) . It's present ...Advanced -> AMD Overclocking -> Accept -> ECO Mode.


I'm sure I've checked there but I will look again! Thanks!

@Senniha 

It's now showing up for me 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonhp

It's the same design.. back in x470 release .. I said to my friends go buy the x370 taichi its cheaper and is the same board.. marketing . Only... Vrms cpu soc and ram same capacitors placed in the same spots...


----------



## Senniha

thomasck said:


> Guys, am I getting blind or Eco Mode had been removed from 6.40 onwards?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk





It's because you tweaked the bios setting in defaults it's their.Load bios default EUFI the will show up.when I activate my settings the option it's not activated.
View attachment 2489852


----------



## deepor

kithylin said:


> Actually I stated *FACTS* about the two boards, not conjecture or "what one reviewer thinks about the two motherboards".
> 
> Fact: The two boards are physically different. They have a different VRM design and a different chipset.
> Also fact: Using a different bios than what is intended for a motherboard can not possibly be perfectly stable. It's not designed for the X370 Taichi.
> 
> My personal thoughts and not fact: It might be "Mostly stable" or "Stable enough" for what you are doing with your board however.
> 
> I was just trying to do my part to make sure anyone that finds this thread is aware of that before they try cross-flashing X470 bios's onto X370 boards.


Go and look at the two articles that were linked. They took photos from the front and back of the board. They removed the heatsinks from the VRM, so you have photos where you can see the chips. Count those chips yourself. You'll see that the two boards are the same in their VRM area.

Earlier you said there were just 14 phases on X470 Taichi and 16 phases on X370 Taichi. Can you think back where you heard this in the past? The photos don't match with that so there has to be a mistake somewhere.


----------



## thomasck

Thanks @Senniha!


----------



## ivanivanko

kithylin said:


> Actually I stated *FACTS* about the two boards, not conjecture or "what one reviewer thinks about the two motherboards".
> 
> Fact: The two boards are physically different. They have a different VRM design and a different chipset.
> Also fact: Using a different bios than what is intended for a motherboard can not possibly be perfectly stable. It's not designed for the X370 Taichi.
> 
> My personal thoughts and not fact: It might be "Mostly stable" or "Stable enough" for what you are doing with your board however.
> 
> I was just trying to do my part to make sure anyone that finds this thread is aware of that before they try cross-flashing X470 bios's onto X370 boards.


you are wrong, boards are indeed almost completely the same. here is quote from an article about flashing x370 taichi with bios from x470 taichi:


"
If you were one of those *buyers of the RyZen 1000 series* and you chose this great board as a travel companion, or you are one of those who bought it at a demolition price in the " *reconditioning market* " for its incredible *VRM capable of withstanding a 3950X* and the price so good they have, today we can tell you that you have exactly one *ASRock Taichi X470* , because its design is so good that ASRock simply did a facelift with the color of this board, added a *32MB BIOS chip* and made small modifications in the RGB control of possible LED strips connected to it. Everything else is the same, including the chipset, of which we have already commented several times that the*The difference between the X370 chip and the X470* is nil, it is simply a rebrand to be able to release new series of motherboards and continue to sell more

....

*- Small differences between X370 and X470 Taichi, the most important, verifying the size of the BIOS file that we introduce to our motherboard, very important and necessary before updating:*
*The only difference that can limit us when updating our motherboard with respect to the genuine ASRock X470 Taichi and of which we must be attentive before updating to any BIOS of its official branch, is to verify the size of the BIOS file that we are going to install through Instant Flash.

ASRock X370 Taichi and ASRock X470 Taichi share 98% of the same hardware* , the essential parts are the same, *same VRM, chipset, topologies and almost all chips* , *the only difference is in the RGB controller, a Type-C port the shield of the ASRock X370 Taichi that the X470 has but lacks, and the size of the BIOS flash memory, which in X370 is 16MB and in Taichi X470 is 32MB* .

The *Type C port will not work if we mutate the board* , something mostly irrelevant ... *the RGB controller will not work in BIOS, but if we can control it in Windows without problem* (this in case you have led strips connected to the board, if you have them with independent controller is indifferent).

*The only thing we have to verify in order not to brick the board* is *that the BIOS file that we download from ASRock in case we want to update, respect the size of 16MB* .

"


----------



## ivanivanko

it's as dangerous as flashing any bios because procedure is pretty much the same.


----------



## Centauri

Okay guys... My local Microcenter has 5950Xs in stock and I'm ready to grab one.

Are we all 100% green-lighting the stability of these with the most recent beta BIOS?


----------



## ericorg87

Centauri said:


> Okay guys... My local Microcenter has 5950Xs in stock and I'm ready to grab one.
> 
> Are we all 100% green-lighting the stability of these with the most recent beta BIOS?


I get soft memory/crc errors with prime95 with my x370 taichi with everything in stock with whatever memory I had to test it. No whea errors tough.
Encoding with x265 overnight has worked tough. I think it is fine for non-crucial workloads, gaming and and maybe streaming. Cant recommend for work.


EDIT: I swaped the Athlon in my MSI b450 tomahawk max II with the 5900x from the x370 taichi and turns out I got a bad motherboard, as it was given the same errors on the last official bios, 6.40 with the athlon and the 5900x was working fine on the tomahawk. I inded up returning the Taichi and purchases an Asus Tuf x570 plus, thanks for all the help guys, see you around.


----------



## ivanivanko

I don't get any errors with 6.62.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Dekaohtoura said:


> You can enable ReBAR with either BIOSv (6.61/6.62), gpu reports it enabled (even on my V56 Pulse), there are some minor gains (less than 1% in 3dMark TS/FS, around 1% in SotTR bench etc), but they're consistent and as soon as I disabled it I was back to normal.
> I noticed some weird glitches playing BFV (a bluish tint when I made a sharp turn/direction change) but this could be a lot of things.
> 
> Anyway, the only real problem is that my gpu (cross flashed to XFX V64) won't give any signal until the Win10 login screen comes up, so I can't get to BIOS (or even on safe mode).


Just an update:

The reason for the signal loss is the flashed XFX V64 BIOS (Sapphire Pulse 56 gpu). It may not be UEFI compatible (gpu-z reports it is, but still...) or it may be some other glitch.

Using the original BIOS everything works as it should (reBAR included).


----------



## ericorg87

I'm not finding the option for ReBar on the bios, also could you guys point out a trusty 6.62 bios link? I want to check if the one I downloaded has the same CRC as the ones everyone else are using.


----------



## fcchin

ericorg87 said:


> I'm not finding the option for ReBar on the bios, also could you guys point out a trusty 6.62 bios link? I want to check if the one I downloaded has the same CRC as the ones everyone else are using.


Link at the bottom in this Hong Kong PC review. BUG 已 FIXED !! Ryzen 5000 完美支援 ASROCK X370 主機板妖 BIOS 有更新 !!


----------



## Veii

ericorg87 said:


> Wait you want to simply flash a bios from other motherboard without any modificatios to adapt different controllers? That is a terrible idea. I thought someone would modify the x470 bios to make sure it works.


The only difference between both Taichi's is the Ethernet controller
Both are promontory and use the same chipset
ASRock always ported the X470 Taichi bios down to other boards with some module changes
(which created bugs , soo the X470 bioses where always the best to use)

As for both Taichi's
They are identical , only the X470 has a soldered Type-C header
Even the RGB controller firmware is identical , with a subtle different layout - because more "links" are attached to it
This board is a pure exception and is not a different controller issue

As for other boards, for example crosshair Hero 6 to asrock pro 4, or any B550 board to B550 boards
The only thing you need to be worried about - is that the PWM controller has the same configured phases
The Mosfets adapt to the PWM controller
I've played with a gigabyte, two asrock bioses (reskins) and a biostar bios - on the B550 ITX/AX
All of them work and post.
The only difference is that the controller might not recognize the layout and read out 1.7v into the CPU (which is not applying)
or not detecting PCIe configured ID and or having broken XHCI USB 3.0 controller layouts

It still will post and push you into the bios - just getting away from it with flashrom, very likely won't work
As you will miss a correctly configured APCI table there for your board layout

But as for the Taichi, which is a special case
They are perfectly identical and continue to work
Both Chipset IDs and the same FW are in there, and will continue to load
This is an exception and only applies to this board only
using X370 bioses on X470 might disable 5gbit ethernet functionality or 10gbit
But it doesn't have to ~ there is no issue having "foreign" efi modules , but there is an issue having "lacking" modules for a bios to operate

The X370<->X470 Convert will remain always working , as both PCBs are identical
The Taichi to CH6 mod can work, but i never finished research
The ext voltage controller of the CH6 creates incompatibility
Else the PCBs and the dual crystal oscilators for BLCK finetuning, are existing and identical (both PCBs)

That's about it 
Hope this hybrid success, never dies and remains "correctly" remembered
As it was a one time only thing.
B550 ITX/AX to X570 ITX/AX - could work with a bit of work
But ASRock learned from their mistake and cuts away unused modules from their bioses
Also stopped going the open CBS route - which made them the preferred choice before on 3xx & 4xx days.
Now they appear to have the cleanest , most bugfree bios on 5xx series. But also the most booring one without any AMD CBS & PBS access
They fired the wrong bios-engineer or he was very underpaid and left. Sad


----------



## csf22able

Senniha said:


> *The only thing we have to verify in order not to brick the board* is *that the BIOS file that we download from ASRock in case we want to update, respect the size of 16MB* .


AMD blocked zen3 support since AGESA 1.2.0.0 for x370 mobo's, my C6H can handle A LOT of Asrock and Biostar bioses using Zen3 nice and stable, but jumping from 1.1.0.0 to 1.2.x.x+ - it's total game over for every compatible model which worked before, and all with same error on post code. But in case of Zen2 everything works fine after update, even ResizeBar now works with Zen2 gen


----------



## Senniha

csf22able said:


> AMD blocked zen3 support since AGESA 1.2.0.0 for x370 mobo's, my C6H can handle A LOT of Asrock and Biostar bioses using Zen3 nice and stable, but jumping from 1.1.0.0 to 1.2.x.x+ - it's total game over for every compatible model which worked before, and all with same error on post code. But in case of Zen2 everything works fine after update, even ResizeBar now works with Zen2 gen


Yes I know I have read al your efforts in C6H forum.


----------



## Senniha

Veii said:


> The only difference between both Taichi's is the Ethernet controller
> Both are promontory and use the same chipset
> ASRock always ported the X470 Taichi bios down to other boards with some module changes
> (which created bugs , soo the X470 bioses where always the best to use)
> 
> As for both Taichi's
> They are identical , only the X470 has a soldered Type-C header
> Even the RGB controller firmware is identical , with a subtle different layout - because more "links" are attached to it
> This board is a pure exception and is not a different controller issue
> 
> As for other boards, for example crosshair Hero 6 to asrock pro 4, or any B550 board to B550 boards
> The only thing you need to be worried about - is that the PWM controller has the same configured phases
> The Mosfets adapt to the PWM controller
> I've played with a gigabyte, two asrock bioses (reskins) and a biostar bios - on the B550 ITX/AX
> All of them work and post.
> The only difference is that the controller might not recognize the layout and read out 1.7v into the CPU (which is not applying)
> or not detecting PCIe configured ID and or having broken XHCI USB 3.0 controller layouts
> 
> It still will post and push you into the bios - just getting away from it with flashrom, very likely won't work
> As you will miss a correctly configured APCI table there for your board layout
> 
> But as for the Taichi, which is a special case
> They are perfectly identical and continue to work
> Both Chipset IDs and the same FW are in there, and will continue to load
> This is an exception and only applies to this board only
> using X370 bioses on X470 might disable 5gbit ethernet functionality or 10gbit
> But it doesn't have to ~ there is no issue having "foreign" efi modules , but there is an issue having "lacking" modules for a bios to operate
> 
> The X370<->X470 Convert will remain always working , as both PCBs are identical
> The Taichi to CH6 mod can work, but i never finished research
> The ext voltage controller of the CH6 creates incompatibility
> Else the PCBs and the dual crystal oscilators for BLCK finetuning, are existing and identical (both PCBs)
> 
> That's about it
> Hope this hybrid success, never dies and remains "correctly" remembered
> As it was a one time only thing.
> B550 ITX/AX to X570 ITX/AX - could work with a bit of work
> But ASRock learned from their mistake and cuts away unused modules from their bioses
> Also stopped going the open CBS route - which made them the preferred choice before on 3xx & 4xx days.
> Now they appear to have the cleanest , most bugfree bios on 5xx series. But also the most booring one without any AMD CBS & PBS access
> They fired the wrong bios-engineer or he was very underpaid and left. Sad


Can you mod x470 bios with new agesa to work with x370?What are the missing modules in bios and we get 4d error?Thank you for you tips you gave to stabilze my taichi.I will inform you when I get in OC once again I dropped my efforts cos working.


----------



## ericorg87

I swapped the Athlon in my MSI b450 tomahawk max II with the 5900x from the x370 taichi and turns out I got a bad motherboard, as it was given the same errors on the last official bios, 6.40 with the athlon and the 5900x was working fine on the tomahawk. I ended up returning the Taichi and purchases an Asus Tuf x570 plus, thanks for all the help guys, see you around.

Edit/Update:

Turns out my taichi was pefectly fine, i was unlucky to download a buggy version of prime 95. Avoid the builds from guru3d and download it from the developers website.

However I'd just like to point out that my 5900x feels like a completely different cpu on the Asus X570 TUF The voltage and vdroop control is miles ahead of the taichi. I'm.able to get up to 4.6ghz all core with pbo 240w at lower voltages and temperatures that I got with the x370 at 4.5ghz. i was.also able to get a manual overclock up to 4.7ghz with the x570 at 1.32 volts after.vdroop. I couldnt even stabilize 4.65ghz over under 1.35v with taichi and temps were much higher.

Definitely worth to get a decent x570. The taichi is an amazing board but I think it is not good enough for a ryzen 5900x.


----------



## KrisWragg

Currently looking at upgrading my 1700X, there is currently a deal on the 3800XT which would be a decent jump. I could stretch to a 5600X or 5800X but kind of dubious about running a beta firmware.

Machine currently used for running various VMs, monitoring CCTV via Sighthound and occasional VR gaming.

The VR gaming would likely benefit from 3000 or 5000 series upgrade I think.


----------



## Senniha

KrisWragg said:


> Currently looking at upgrading my 1700X, there is currently a deal on the 3800XT which would be a decent jump. I could stretch to a 5600X or 5800X but kind of dubious about running a beta firmware.
> 
> Machine currently used for running various VMs, monitoring CCTV via Sighthound and occasional VR gaming.
> 
> The VR gaming would likely benefit from 3000 or 5000 series upgrade I think.


 Of course you will go with zen3.VR will benefit.For VMs ask people that using them with Asrock mobos.We are lucking feactures Curve optimazer only abd memory only on 3200/IF 1600


----------



## ivanivanko

learn england pls


----------



## KrisWragg

Bought a 5800x, working nicely with firmware 6.62 

Cinebench results etc all similar to ones in reviews so very happy I am seeing none or little performance impact running on X370!

Enabled PBO +200mhz seen it boost up to 5000mhz in HWInfo!

Finally got my 3200CL16 ram running at full speed now as my 1700X was not stable above 2666


----------



## fcchin

KrisWragg said:


> Finally got my 3200CL16 ram running at full speed now as my 1700X was not stable above 2666


Congratulations on the 5800x & 6.62 !!! Hurray, so excited to see fellow x370 taichi bretherens progress.

I can't help but to offer my help to get your 1700x to run above 3000Mhz, but only if you're keeping it in another mobo I suppose..... I was also on 1700x and spent 3 years pushing and got my corsair's CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 (non ryzen compatible) to run at 3133mhz 1.4v at CL16, my old record in ASRock forum (used to speed more time there previously), finally success 3066mhz on CMK32GX4M2B3000C15


----------



## garych

fcchin said:


> Congratulations on the 5800x & 6.62 !!! Hurray, so excited to see fellow x370 taichi bretherens progress.
> 
> I can't help but to offer my help to get your 1700x to run above 3000Mhz, but only if you're keeping it in another mobo I suppose..... I was also on 1700x and spent 3 years pushing and got my corsair's CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 (non ryzen compatible) to run at 3133mhz 1.4v at CL16, my old record in ASRock forum (used to speed more time there previously), finally success 3066mhz on CMK32GX4M2B3000C15


there's no "compatible/non-compatible" RAM, DDR4 is DDR4, rest is how well controller/board/firmware settings play with the sticks and ICs on them


----------



## zeroibis

Ran across an interesting problem. Is there a regression in memory support with newer BIOS versions? I had been running a Ryzen 1700 on 3.10 for years and my memory easily loaded the XMP profile and booted up without issue. Recently I upgraded to 3.30 -> 4.40 and installed a 2700. Then I upgraded again to 5.10.

Now I am on 5.10 but the memory will no longer boot with the XMP profile selected. There is also now some other profile with looser timings but that will also not load at 3200. 

Is this a normal issue to run into? I just find it strange that the memory worked for years and now it somehow has a problem with a newer bios and cpu which you would think would have better support not worse.

Should I upgrade to 5.30? Not sure if I should go any further with that on my 2700.

Is there some new process to get the ram to load on these newer bios versions? Before I just set it to XMP and selected 3200 and was set. You can see the details here: CaseLabs S8S Build: Megumin <-just scroll down in the post.


----------



## idaan300

zeroibis said:


> Ran across an interesting problem. Is there a regression in memory support with newer BIOS versions? I had been running a Ryzen 1700 on 3.10 for years and my memory easily loaded the XMP profile and booted up without issue. Recently I upgraded to 3.30 -> 4.40 and installed a 2700. Then I upgraded again to 5.10.
> 
> Now I am on 5.10 but the memory will no longer boot with the XMP profile selected. There is also now some other profile with looser timings but that will also not load at 3200.
> 
> Is this a normal issue to run into? I just find it strange that the memory worked for years and now it somehow has a problem with a newer bios and cpu which you would think would have better support not worse.
> 
> Should I upgrade to 5.30? Not sure if I should go any further with that on my 2700.
> 
> Is there some new process to get the ram to load on these newer bios versions? Before I just set it to XMP and selected 3200 and was set. You can see the details here: CaseLabs S8S Build: Megumin <-just scroll down in the post.


Latest Official Bios Works fine with 2nd gen. I ran a 2600 up untill recently and it worked fine on Bios 6.40.


----------



## zeroibis

idaan300 said:


> Latest Official Bios Works fine with 2nd gen. I ran a 2600 up untill recently and it worked fine on Bios 6.40.


Oh I was seeing the warning: ASRock do NOT recommend updating this BIOS if *Pinnacle*, Raven, Summit or Bristol Ridge CPU is being used on your system. 

Given the 2700 is Pinnacle I assumed that the highest bios I could safely go is 5.30 .

Clearly if you are saying your 2600 was running fine on 6.4 I guess I should update to that in order to get the latest AGESA. 

So I guess I will upgrade to 5.30 and then to 6.40 and hope that fixes the RAM issue.


----------



## ivanivanko

even 1000 series are working fine with latest 6.40 or 6.62 bioses


----------



## Dekaohtoura

zeroibis said:


> Ran across an interesting problem. Is there a regression in memory support with newer BIOS versions? I had been running a Ryzen 1700 on 3.10 for years and my memory easily loaded the XMP profile and booted up without issue. Recently I upgraded to 3.30 -> 4.40 and installed a 2700. Then I upgraded again to 5.10.
> 
> Now I am on 5.10 but the memory will no longer boot with the XMP profile selected. There is also now some other profile with looser timings but that will also not load at 3200.
> 
> Is this a normal issue to run into? I just find it strange that the memory worked for years and now it somehow has a problem with a newer bios and cpu which you would think would have better support not worse.
> 
> Should I upgrade to 5.30? Not sure if I should go any further with that on my 2700.
> 
> Is there some new process to get the ram to load on these newer bios versions? Before I just set it to XMP and selected 3200 and was set. You can see the details here: CaseLabs S8S Build: Megumin <-just scroll down in the post.


My experience was the complete opposite.

Every new BIOS version enabled me to go a bit higher/tighter with my mem oc (R1700).


----------



## zeroibis

Thanks everyone for the help. I went up to the latest BIOS and now my XMP settings load without issue. I did get a memory error in windows during testing but bumping the DRAM voltage to 1.36 from 1.35 corrected the issue.

Was going to try the Ryzen master but it is complaining about VBS, problem for me is I also need to run hyper-v. Are you able to disable VBS without uninstalling hyper-v becuase so far that is the only solution I have seen. Or I could just go back to pushing all cores to 4100 24/7.


----------



## idaan300

zeroibis said:


> Or I could just go back to pushing all cores to 4100 24/7.


Thats how i ran my old chip. All-Core 4.1 is faster than only boosting 2 cores to 4.1 on a 2700. Holy hell did it get hot though, a 2600 running 4.2 All-Core would eat around 180w when running P95, my NH-D15 would barely keep up lol.


----------



## zeroibis

idaan300 said:


> Thats how i ran my old chip. All-Core 4.1 is faster than only boosting 2 cores to 4.1 on a 2700. Holy hell did it get hot though, a 2600 running 4.2 All-Core would eat around 180w when running P95, my NH-D15 would barely keep up lol.


I was hoping to be able to push some cores even further. May try 4.2 on this same voltage to see how it goes. (vcore 1.375) 

I do notice that vcore is able to get lower at idle as compared to my 1700 on the older bios. This is with identical settings except for higher clocks at those same settings.


----------



## idaan300

zeroibis said:


> I was hoping to be able to push some cores even further. May try 4.2 on this same voltage to see how it goes. (vcore 1.375)
> 
> I do notice that vcore is able to get lower at idle as compared to my 1700 on the older bios. This is with identical settings except for higher clocks at those same settings.


4.2 All-Core on 1.37 is almost imposible to achieve, either you won the lottery or i had lost it. I ran 4.1 Stable at 1.39 and 4.2 needed 1.44.


----------



## zeroibis

idaan300 said:


> 4.2 All-Core on 1.37 is almost imposible to achieve, either you won the lottery or i had lost it. I ran 4.1 Stable at 1.39 and 4.2 needed 1.44.


So far all I know is it boots and can run a 20min handbrake encode with a core temp <70c this is at 4.1 with a 1.375 vcore with the line load settings all set to level3. I have yet to run a more extensive stability test mainly due to the inability to prevent thermal runaway in the room during the summer.


----------



## ivanivanko

i never understood why are people so worried about summer temperatures, its not like your room temperature will get doubled, let say at winter room temp is 20-25 and at summer is 25-30, no big difference hardware wise.


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> i never understood why are people so worried about summer temperatures, its not like your room temperature will get doubled, let say at winter room temp is 20-25 and at summer is 25-30, no big difference hardware wise.


That's because not everyone can afford an air conditioner to keep their room at winter temps in the summer. A lot of people if it gets up to 40c outside then their room is 40c too. That's usually what folks are talking about. Or here where I live in north central Texas even with an air conditioner cranked to maximum I can only keep my room around 27c. Mainly because it routinely gets up to 46-47 C outside and an a/c can only do so much. In the winter months it may be as cold as 16c in here in my room. Summer temps are a big deal for some of us. Some people may tune their hardware so it runs 90-93c, or within 5c of thermal throttling in the winter, but then in summer when the room temps are +11c, that makes the processors suddenly +11c hotter and then their chips are thermal throttling and they would have to reduce clocks or volts or re-tune it.


----------



## hesee

Yeah, even here in Finland summers can be hot and quite many people have about 30c indoors during summers. Peak hardwaretemps do not rise in 1:1 rate with ambient temperature, but cooling still obeys laws of physics. Greater the temperature difference between surfaces (cooler/air), the more efficent it becomes. So temps/fan rpms do increase. 

Example my ram overclocks become unstable at 53-54c. Currently watercoolings reservoir partly blocks the airflow on them, so i had to add cooling to them due summer temperatures as in winter they did linger bit too close to stable limit when gaming (radiators push air into the case, so that increases temperatures as well). Similiar effect happened with 1700 ryzen when i changed from macho to DH-15, temperatures dropped a bit so i was able to push the chip bit futher. Those are just an examples, but systems that have been pushed to the limits have few degrees of headroom left.


----------



## homefell

Have we figured out why NVMEs keep falling off occasionally? Have to clear my CMOS every couple weeks because it stops recognizing mine.


----------



## Veii

Spoiler: Something randomly appeared, after being "lost" for nearly a Year














Curious how Vermeer support is 
Wish i had a 2nd identical Set to play with T-Topology a bit


----------



## kithylin

I just searched at random in youtube and I found someone that did this test for us:





Yes it's now 5 years old but physics doesn't change with time. They are basically simulating "Summer temps" easily enough. -20c cooler outside vs inside. So it's the same thing as if we have temps inside +20c hotter inside winter vs summer. I'll summarize the end result though: If ambient temps are +20c hotter then his CPU ran almost +30c hotter, but only under 100% all-core loads. Under gaming it was only +6c hotter when room temps were +20c hotter. So it depends on what we are doing with our system. If we're just gamers, then summer temps may not effect us much. But if someone is doing programming (compiling code often), animation rendering, video editing, etc with their computer and they overclocked and tuned their system in the winter and it was averaging say 60c cpu temps then it's possible they may hit 100c and thermal throttle in the summer suddenly on the same system.


----------



## Senniha

Veii said:


> Spoiler: Something randomly appeared, after being "lost" for nearly a Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious how Vermeer support is
> Wish i had a 2nd identical Set to play with T-Topology a bit


Yes, you are back in game!!!Help us to find stable memory OC with this agesa 1.1.0.0 you remember with my complex dimms lpx 3333cl16 hynix and samsumg.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

homefell said:


> Have we figured out why NVMEs keep falling off occasionally? Have to clear my CMOS every couple weeks because it stops recognizing mine.


Had this problem with an S11Pro on 6.40 version. After I reflashed the same BIOS version due to mem oc failure and boot loops (can't figure why) almost a month after the initial nvme problem had appeared, everything worked perfectly.

Version 6.62 and 6.63 6.61 and 6.62 gave me no such problems whatsoever.


----------



## Czarcastic

Dekaohtoura said:


> Had this problem with an S11Pro on 6.40 version. After I reflashed the same BIOS version due to mem oc failure and boot loops (can't figure why) almost a month after the initial nvme problem had appeared, everything worked perfectly.
> 
> Version 6.62 and 6.63 gave me no such problems whatsoever.


Wait, there is a 6.63 Bios?


----------



## kithylin

Czarcastic said:


> Wait, there is a 6.63 Bios?


I searched through the past 3 months of posts in this thread and no, apparently there is not yet. I may be wrong but it looks like 6.62 is the most recent version as of the time of typing this message.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Czarcastic said:


> Wait, there is a 6.63 Bios?


My bad, 6.61 and 6.62


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> I searched through the past 3 months of posts in this thread and no, apparently there is not yet. I may be wrong but it looks like 6.62 is the most recent version as of the time of typing this message.


Apologies for all the trouble I gave you.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> Apologies for all the trouble I gave you.


No trouble, it's fine. I wanted to look for myself anyway to see if there was a newer version for my X370 board and I might of some how missed it. I do wish this new forum software had a "Search thread" feature so we could search all messages in the entire thread for "6.63" or download links or whatever. Does anyone have a link to the place where these bios's were posted before for 6.61 & 6.62? I can't seem to find it in this thread.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> No trouble, it's fine. I wanted to look for myself anyway to see if there was a newer version for my X370 board and I might of some how missed it. I do wish this new forum software had a "Search thread" feature so we could search all messages in the entire thread for "6.63" or download links or whatever. Does anyone have a link to the place where these bios's were posted before for 6.61 & 6.62? I can't seem to find it in this thread.


You can use this one:





Computertechnik JZelectronic







www.jzelectronic.de





Click on "*BIOSe für ASRock Serie AM4* " , scroll down to the bottom, pick whatever you like (though 6.61 was removed some time ago...I can upload it, if you like).


----------



## Czarcastic

I'm having a weird issue on 6.40 Bios (currently using 3900X). My Corsair K70 RGB Rapidfire keyboard which worked perfectly on my rear USB 3.1 Gen1 port since 2017 doesn't work anymore. It flashes a red light and stops working in all rear USB 3.1 Gen1 ports. I tried resetting the keyboard but that didn't fix it. However, when I plug it in the single USB 3.1 Gen2 rear red port or the front I/O USB 3.1 Gen1 ports on my case the keyboard works perfectly fine. The mouse and external drives I tried on the same rear USB 3.1 Gen1 ports work perfectly fine though. Does anyone have any clue why this would be happening for this keyboard?


----------



## thomasck

Well, I just flashed 6.62 to try SAM as I upgraded from the Radeon VII to a 6900 XT.
specs, stock 3900x, above gpu, 2x8gb timings https://tinyurl.com/y5jhd5mc.
Oh, Gpu is also stock. GPUz confirms that prior to updating the bios sam is off, and after update sam is on.
Did a dirty convert using MBR2GPT and fired all timepsy and all firestrike. I did set the same ram settings used in 6.40, but tm5 is trowing me errors. Despite the "performance boost" in all tests I will go back to 6.40 because I don't want to mess around with the ram to sort these TM5 (and then most likely Karhu too) errors.

no sam - no sam
ff ultra, graphics 13 611, physics 28 314, combined 6 909, total 13 355
ff extreme, graphics 27 244, physics 29 091, combined 10 250, total 23 561
ff normal, graphics 53 219, physics 29 067, combined 9 214, total 33 215
timespy extreme, graphics 8 795, cpu 6891 total 8 444
timespy normal, graphics 18 271, cpu 13 552 total 17 364

with sam - with sam
ff ultra, graphics 13 672, physics 28 217, combined 6 954, total 13 413
ff extreme, graphics 27 407, physics 29 048, combined 10 382, total 23 718
ff normal, graphics 53 654, physics 28 276, combined 9 996, total 34 144
timespy extreme, graphics 8 951, cpu 6 888 total 8 566
timespy normal, graphics 18 671, cpu 13 471 total 17 649

EDIT

Despite the fact TM5 with antas777 profile throws me errors within a minute, Karhu is just about to close one hour without errors. Strange.

EDIT 2

Just rolled back to 6.40 without any problems. Loaded my previous profile, no ram erros, all good. Also, no SAM, but that was just kinda "proof of concept", it works, bit extra scores, but it would not justify the time I would need to spend with the ram to fix the errors in TM5. Interesting thing, Karhu ran for 2 hours without errors.


----------



## Poul

Hello!
Seeing this topic, I decided to buy Ryzen 5600X for my X370 Taichi.

Today I updated BIOS to 6.62, put my new Ryzen 5600X and... my Taichi kept restarting itself after B6 code.
I switched back to my old Ryzen 1600 (to check is this CPU related issue), and this time everything worked normally! So I put 5600X again, same problem again, I see few codes, and after B6 motherboard was always restarting itself.
Some time later, after reconnecting basically everything, I noticed board can only boot, when I have one RAM stick connected (my RAMs are 4x 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V, DDR4 3200MHz). The moment I put another stick into any slot, the board keep restarting itself.
Fortunately, I had an idea to load XMP profile anyway with one RAM module installed. And I guess increased voltage did the job, then I could put 2nd, 3rd and 4th module without problems and now everything is working fine!
It's not big deal, but it's still a bit strange. I guess every time I reset BIOS settings to default, my board won't be able to boot anymore (without taking out all RAM modules but one).

Anyway, the CPU is working fine and RAM have no problem to run with 3200 Mhz (which was impossible on Ryzen 1600, even with newest BIOS 3060 Mhz was maximum).
So thank you guys for all your discoveries. It looks like it was great decision to buy X370 Taichi 4 years ago and now Ryzen 5600X


----------



## Czarcastic

Poul said:


> Hello!
> Seeing this topic, I decided to buy Ryzen 5600X for my X370 Taichi.
> 
> Today I updated BIOS to 6.62, put my new Ryzen 5600X and... my Taichi kept restarting itself after B6 code.
> I switched back to my old Ryzen 1600 (to check is this CPU related issue), and this time everything worked normally! So I put 5600X again, same problem again, I see few codes, and after B6 motherboard was always restarting itself.
> Some time later, after reconnecting basically everything, I noticed board can only boot, when I have one RAM stick connected (my RAMs are 4x 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V, DDR4 3200MHz). The moment I put another stick into any slot, the board keep restarting itself.
> Fortunately, I had an idea to load XMP profile anyway with one RAM module installed. And I guess increased voltage did the job, then I could put 2nd, 3rd and 4th module without problems and now everything is working fine!
> It's not big deal, but it's still a bit strange. I guess every time I reset BIOS settings to default, my board won't be able to boot anymore (without taking out all RAM modules but one).
> 
> Anyway, the CPU is working fine and RAM have no problem to run with 3200 Mhz (which was impossible on Ryzen 1600, even with newest BIOS 3060 Mhz was maximum).
> So thank you guys for all your discoveries. It looks like it was great decision to buy X370 Taichi 4 years ago and now Ryzen 5600X


Congrats. Yes, love buying this motherboard and Ryzen 1700 in early 2017 when it first came out and being able to still upgrade to the latest AMD CPU. I hope my next purchase if it's an AM5 socket will be able to last as long with many upgrades.


----------



## zhadoom

Poul said:


> Hello!
> Seeing this topic, I decided to buy Ryzen 5600X for my X370 Taichi.
> 
> Today I updated BIOS to 6.62, put my new Ryzen 5600X and... my Taichi kept restarting itself after B6 code.
> I switched back to my old Ryzen 1600 (to check is this CPU related issue), and this time everything worked normally! So I put 5600X again, same problem again, I see few codes, and after B6 motherboard was always restarting itself.
> Some time later, after reconnecting basically everything, I noticed board can only boot, when I have one RAM stick connected (my RAMs are 4x 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V, DDR4 3200MHz). The moment I put another stick into any slot, the board keep restarting itself.
> Fortunately, I had an idea to load XMP profile anyway with one RAM module installed. And I guess increased voltage did the job, then I could put 2nd, 3rd and 4th module without problems and now everything is working fine!
> It's not big deal, but it's still a bit strange. I guess every time I reset BIOS settings to default, my board won't be able to boot anymore (without taking out all RAM modules but one).
> 
> Anyway, the CPU is working fine and RAM have no problem to run with 3200 Mhz (which was impossible on Ryzen 1600, even with newest BIOS 3060 Mhz was maximum).
> So thank you guys for all your discoveries. It looks like it was great decision to buy X370 Taichi 4 years ago and now Ryzen 5600X


Many thanks. You are the 1st to be sucessful in this forum using a 5000 series CPU with X370 Taichi.
Maybe low speed RAM ( 2133/2400/2666 1.2V ) works better in that case.


----------



## Czarcastic

zhadoom said:


> Many thanks. You are the 1st to be sucessful in this forum using a 5000 series CPU with X370 Taichi.
> Maybe low speed RAM ( 2133/2400/2666 1.2V ) works better in that case.


No, if you go through the past 20+ pages other people got 5000 series working on x370 Taichi months ago.


----------



## Senniha

zhadoom said:


> Many thanks. You are the 1st to be sucessful in this forum using a 5000 series CPU with X370 Taichi.
> Maybe low speed RAM ( 2133/2400/2666 1.2V ) works better in that case.





Poul said:


> Hello!
> Seeing this topic, I decided to buy Ryzen 5600X for my X370 Taichi.
> 
> Today I updated BIOS to 6.62, put my new Ryzen 5600X and... my Taichi kept restarting itself after B6 code.
> I switched back to my old Ryzen 1600 (to check is this CPU related issue), and this time everything worked normally! So I put 5600X again, same problem again, I see few codes, and after B6 motherboard was always restarting itself.
> Some time later, after reconnecting basically everything, I noticed board can only boot, when I have one RAM stick connected (my RAMs are 4x 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V, DDR4 3200MHz). The moment I put another stick into any slot, the board keep restarting itself.
> Fortunately, I had an idea to load XMP profile anyway with one RAM module installed. And I guess increased voltage did the job, then I could put 2nd, 3rd and 4th module without problems and now everything is working fine!
> It's not big deal, but it's still a bit strange. I guess every time I reset BIOS settings to default, my board won't be able to boot anymore (without taking out all RAM modules but one).
> 
> Anyway, the CPU is working fine and RAM have no problem to run with 3200 Mhz (which was impossible on Ryzen 1600, even with newest BIOS 3060 Mhz was maximum).
> So thank you guys for all your discoveries. It looks like it was great decision to buy X370 Taichi 4 years ago and now Ryzen 5600X


Another user with 5600x reported same problem with you.


Poul said:


> Hello!
> Seeing this topic, I decided to buy Ryzen 5600X for my X370 Taichi.
> 
> Today I updated BIOS to 6.62, put my new Ryzen 5600X and... my Taichi kept restarting itself after B6 code.
> I switched back to my old Ryzen 1600 (to check is this CPU related issue), and this time everything worked normally! So I put 5600X again, same problem again, I see few codes, and after B6 motherboard was always restarting itself.
> Some time later, after reconnecting basically everything, I noticed board can only boot, when I have one RAM stick connected (my RAMs are 4x 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V, DDR4 3200MHz). The moment I put another stick into any slot, the board keep restarting itself.
> Fortunately, I had an idea to load XMP profile anyway with one RAM module installed. And I guess increased voltage did the job, then I could put 2nd, 3rd and 4th module without problems and now everything is working fine!
> It's not big deal, but it's still a bit strange. I guess every time I reset BIOS settings to default, my board won't be able to boot anymore (without taking out all RAM modules but one).
> 
> Anyway, the CPU is working fine and RAM have no problem to run with 3200 Mhz (which was impossible on Ryzen 1600, even with newest BIOS 3060 Mhz was maximum).
> So thank you guys for all your discoveries. It looks like it was great decision to buy X370 Taichi 4 years ago and now Ryzen 5600X





Poul said:


> Hello!
> Seeing this topic, I decided to buy Ryzen 5600X for my X370 Taichi.
> 
> Today I updated BIOS to 6.62, put my new Ryzen 5600X and... my Taichi kept restarting itself after B6 code.
> I switched back to my old Ryzen 1600 (to check is this CPU related issue), and this time everything worked normally! So I put 5600X again, same problem again, I see few codes, and after B6 motherboard was always restarting itself.
> Some time later, after reconnecting basically everything, I noticed board can only boot, when I have one RAM stick connected (my RAMs are 4x 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V, DDR4 3200MHz). The moment I put another stick into any slot, the board keep restarting itself.
> Fortunately, I had an idea to load XMP profile anyway with one RAM module installed. And I guess increased voltage did the job, then I could put 2nd, 3rd and 4th module without problems and now everything is working fine!
> It's not big deal, but it's still a bit strange. I guess every time I reset BIOS settings to default, my board won't be able to boot anymore (without taking out all RAM modules but one).
> 
> Anyway, the CPU is working fine and RAM have no problem to run with 3200 Mhz (which was impossible on Ryzen 1600, even with newest BIOS 3060 Mhz was maximum).
> So thank you guys for all your discoveries. It looks like it was great decision to buy X370 Taichi 4 years ago and now Ryzen 5600X


Another user with 5600x @*Dekaohtoura *had reported same thing with you with initial setup booted only with one dimm.For me personal with 5900x i never had any problem with 4 dimms install.I found that my memory was overvolted by default with 6.62 as @Veii said.Reduce your VSOC,CLDO VDDP,VDDG CCD,VDDG IOD.


----------



## Veii

Senniha said:


> Another user with 5600x reported same problem with you.











Sadly an unlucky user here (88 & Ph)
PCH issues, on both 1700X and 5600X - with AGESA 1.2.0.0 X470 Bios, X370 6.62 & old 5.10 bios for first gen
Need to clean the board , chipset overheats ~ and likely the old thermal pad fluid "shorting" issue
Will do it someday later, don't have WD40 here nor Isopropyl to put it under a bath

Tried 2 dimms, and slot 1 and 2nd (1) , no change
It's 99% that oily residue issue


----------



## Poul

Senniha said:


> Another user with 5600x @*Dekaohtoura *had reported same thing with you with initial setup booted only with one dimm.For me personal with 5900x i never had any problem with 4 dimms install.I found that my memory was overvolted by default with 6.62 as @Veii said.Reduce your VSOC,CLDO VDDP,VDDG CCD,VDDG IOD.


Oh, thank you for letting me know! I have to admit, trying to find a specific thing in this topic is a little nightmare for me.

Funny thing is, since I changed CPU to 5600X, I had the feeling temperatures in my room increased quite a lot actually. But I thought it's just mainly summer comming . But yes, I hear the noise from cooler from time to time since the change, and I never heard it before with Ryzen 1600.
I was using 1600 with stock settings, so I guess it won't be that easy anymore and I will have to play a bit with 5600X BIOS settings.


----------



## 0razor1

zhadoom said:


> Many thanks. You are the 1st to be sucessful in this forum using a 5000 series CPU with X370 Taichi.
> Maybe low speed RAM ( 2133/2400/2666 1.2V ) works better in that case.


For reference, I ran 3600CL17 B die across 4 sticks on a 5800x just fine on 6.62. 
Did I miss friendly sarcasm?


----------



## BOKU Haram

@
*Czarcastic*

Uh, no he isn't.


----------



## Czarcastic

BOKU Haram said:


> @
> *Czarcastic*
> 
> Uh, no he isn't.


I don't understand? I said he isn't the first.


----------



## 0razor1

If it helps anyone, my 5800x benches much better on the Taichi x370 than the b450i fatal1ty, all things stock.
Both multi-core and single core.
Single-core went down from 670 -> 658 across multiple runs.


----------



## ivanivanko

for 1.8% difference you say "much bettter"?


----------



## 0razor1

I'm not even going where the RAM boot consistency was MUCH betteron the taichi, the DRAM increments in 1/5th what I have this board.. etc.


----------



## Poul

I'm trying to get my temperatures down on Ryzen 5600X.

I turned off Precision Boost Overdrive and set manual voltage settings:

















According to Ryzen Master, my VDDCR SOC voltage is still at 1.1 though:









With those settings, CPU temperature under heavy stress dropped from about 78°C to 68°C. Same time, with such settings, my score in CPU-Z benchmark actually increased compared to default settings (with default settings multi thread score was at about 4850 points):









I'm not trying to overclock my CPU, just want it to be cooler without losing default performance.
I understand every system is different, but can someone please confirm, what I'm doing at least make sense? 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Senniha

Poul said:


> I'm trying to get my temperatures down on Ryzen 5600X.
> 
> I turned off Precision Boost Overdrive and set manual voltage settings:
> View attachment 2513918
> 
> View attachment 2513919
> 
> 
> According to Ryzen Master, my VDDCR SOC voltage is still at 1.1 though:
> View attachment 2513920
> 
> 
> With those settings, CPU temperature under heavy stress dropped from about 78°C to 68°C. Same time, with such settings, my score in CPU-Z benchmark actually increased compared to default settings (with default settings multi thread score was at about 4850 points):
> View attachment 2513921
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to overclock my CPU, just want it to be cooler without losing default performance.
> I understand every system is different, but can someone please confirm, what I'm doing at least make sense?
> Thank you in advance!


Ι was on the same root with you with my 5900x but I tried CTR 2.1 RC5 and I'm very satisfied cos I'm running hybrid profiles with 4875 @1.36 on 4 cores,[email protected] with 6 cores.4375 all cores 1.22.Temps are far better.You can search guides for this CRT 2.1 RC5 and try out.My cooler is artic liquid 240.


----------



## PJVol

Poul said:


> what I'm doing at least make sense?


There's two "official" ways to do it with 5000 series. 

1) PBO2 (not sure, if it implemented in current taichi bios)
2) manual overclock

As for 2nd:
no need to touch vcore offset when you OC manually. Try to avoid adjusting duplicated menu entries. Just set frequency and voltage in main "tweaker" menu.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Guys, can anyone tell me which sensor the mb uses to monitor cpu temp inside BIOS fan tuning (either manual or auto)?


----------



## PJVol

Tctl


----------



## Dekaohtoura

PJVol said:


> Tctl


Ok, thank you.


----------



## polkfan

Warning to people who might want to install W11 on our boards we might be out of luck 












EDIT 

Fixed please see post down below you must enable FTPM and safeboot in the board for this to install


----------



## zhadoom

polkfan said:


> Warning to people who might want to install W11 on our boards we might be out of luck
> 
> 
> View attachment 2514193


Any info about what hardware cause this ? I can't believe that it's the processor or the mainboard. Maybe the VGA card ... but still you use a fairly new card ( GTX1080 ). 
Microsoft ****y behavior again


----------



## kithylin

polkfan said:


> Warning to people who might want to install W11 on our boards we might be out of luck


What are you even going on about? There's no Windows 11 version leaked anywhere online yet. That must be some customized / modified version of windows 10.


----------



## polkfan

kithylin said:


> What are you even going on about? There's no Windows 11 version leaked anywhere online yet. That must be some customized / modified version of windows 10.


Lol what?

Yes their is and i got it to work you must enable TPM and safeboot in the board to get it to work






Generic - Geekbench Browser


Benchmark results for a Generic with an AMD Ryzen 7 3700X processor.



browser.geekbench.com





Proof






Also more proof









r/Windows11


r/Windows11: Welcome to the largest community for Windows 11, Microsoft's latest computer operating system! This is not a tech support subreddit …




www.reddit.com





And more from my own PC on this board with a 3700X


















r/Windows11


r/Windows11: Welcome to the largest community for Windows 11, Microsoft's latest computer operating system! This is not a tech support subreddit …




www.reddit.com






Take a look here for more info^^^^


Got the ISO from a leak from Don Charlie himself
He helped me get it working









Please note again for Amd systems its called FTPM not TPM


----------



## hankmooody

yo guys, iam the OG author of this thread and was absent for YEARS 

Ive decided to flash jrelectronics 6.62 bios and buy an 5600X, and it works right away! Does anybody of you experience Chipset overheatings?

currently i have Precision boost overclocking on but fear that our sweet x370 chipset fries.


----------



## ivanivanko

this mbo has many temperature sensors right, so I guess chipset too, i've never seen any mbo temperature get high with 3700x, all mbo sensors in hwmonitor showed 40-50C


new x570 mbo's have active chipset cooling because of pcie 4.0, not because of precision boost.


----------



## kithylin

polkfan said:


> r/Windows11
> 
> 
> r/Windows11: Welcome to the largest community for Windows 11, Microsoft's latest computer operating system! This is not a tech support subreddit …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reddit.com


Sorry. It seems it was leaked literally less than 24 hours ago. I couldn't find anything when I searched yesterday and that's why. It's super new.


----------



## polkfan

kithylin said:


> Sorry. It seems it was leaked literally less than 24 hours ago. I couldn't find anything when I searched yesterday and that's why. It's super new.


You should give it a try its pretty cool sadly my link is now taken down lol happy i saved it i love testing new things. 

Fun enough it came out on my birthday so i spent the day doing that i know sad to some but fun to me.


----------



## polkfan

I want to let you guys know and old timers here will know me more that W11 DOES allow Ryzen to turbo to its highest frequency more often not that it really matters lol but i love tweaking things. 

I DO NOT have any profile installed but Amd's high performance one and i'm hitting 4.4ghz way more often according to hwinfo unless its a glitch 

Also R20 in ST has very slightly higher ST scores


----------



## Poul

hankmooody said:


> yo guys, iam the OG author of this thread and was absent for YEARS
> 
> Ive decided to flash jrelectronics 6.62 bios and buy an 5600X, and it works right away! Does anybody of you experience Chipset overheatings?
> 
> currently i have Precision boost overclocking on but fear that our sweet x370 chipset fries.


I'm using now 5600X and all seems to be fine. Yes, the chipset is very hot, when I touch it, it hurts after like 5 seconds. But I checked it with digital thermometer, and temperature seems to be around 48°C, which is completely fine! So yes, it seems to be hot if you touch it, but from what I understand chipset can work to like 80-85°C with no problem, so it's still a lot of margin here.
I don't know what temperatures it had on older BIOS with my Ryzen 1600, so can't compare them unfortunately. But the temperature could increase on 6.62, i'm not saying it didn't. It's still way below limit though, so I don't think that's something we should worry about.


----------



## hankmooody

guys, with 6.62, is there a Curve Optimizer Functionality in the Precision Boost like on the X570 boards?


----------



## Jonhp

What is the 370 chipset voltage in bios? 2,50 prom ? Or the 1.05 prom? So maybe undervolt help with chipset temps! 


lm_sensors: configs/ASRock/X370-taichi.conf | Fossies


In line 58 say chipset 1.05
in asus x370 pro manual are named 2.50 sb voltage and 1.05 sb voltage . Maybe both are in x370 like cpu and cpu soc.. voltages


----------



## kithylin

Jonhp said:


> What is the 370 chipset voltage in bios? 2,50 prom ? Or the 1.05 prom? So maybe undervolt help with chipset temps!
> 
> 
> lm_sensors: configs/ASRock/X370-taichi.conf | Fossies
> 
> 
> In line 58 say chipset 1.05
> in asus x370 pro manual are named 2.50 sb voltage and 1.05 sb voltage . Maybe both are in x370 like cpu and cpu soc.. voltages


Just leave chipset voltage on [AUTO] in bios. It doesn't help overclocking to touch it and the X370 chipset doesn't run hot anyway. Just leave it on whatever it defaults to and go on with life.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

hankmooody said:


> guys, with 6.62, is there a Curve Optimizer Functionality in the Precision Boost like on the X570 boards?


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## LucaZar

Hi all guys,
I finally got my hands on Ryzen 5950X and I couldn't be happier! I came from a 3950X and after updating the BIOS to version 6.4 I was no longer able to reach 3600MHZ with Crucial BallistiX. Once the new processor was installed, it was enough to load the XMP profile to see everything work without problems. The only issue I found is with PBO: leaving it on AUTO I get normal values in Cinebench R20 and with the CPU-Z benchmark. Under load the CPU temperatures reach 77 °C (with a room temperature of around 28 °C). By setting ENABLE in the PBO menu, the performance degrades by about 10%, on the other hand the processor never exceeds 70 °C. With the 3950X these problem didn't happened. I use Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste (maybe I put too little of it? Spreading it with the spatula was a challenge!), and as a heatsink I have a Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240 Mirror. The case is a Cooler Master MasterMaker 5t in which I replaced fans with BeQuiet model: 3 of 140 on the front and one of 140 on the back. For the moment the only game I have tested with 5950x is Control and I was pleasantly surprised by the performance gain, of around 2/3 fps. I play in 4K with a PowerColor Red Devil 6800 XT and before I reached, with maximum details, a frame rate of 47fps, now I touch 50 with a certain consistency, that's over 5%, I wasn't hoping for that much! I will let you know with the next tests. In the meantime, I can confirm that the purchase of the Fatal1ty Professional Gaming was my most successful purchase in many years of gaming computers. I never thought I could go through 4 generations of CPUs without switching motherboards; instead my system has evolved from the 1700X, to the 2700X, to the 3950X and now to the 5950X. I will continue to follow you hoping for more BIOS updates


----------



## kithylin

LucaZar said:


> In the meantime, I can confirm that the purchase of the Fatal1ty Professional Gaming was my most successful purchase in many years of gaming computers. I never thought I could go through 4 generations of CPUs without switching motherboards; instead my system has evolved from the 1700X, to the 2700X, to the 3950X and now to the 5950X. I will continue to follow you hoping for more BIOS updates


Did you perhaps make an oopsie and post in the wrong place? This thread is for owners of the Asrock X370 Taichi motherboard, not the Fatal1ty Professional Gaming motherboard.


----------



## LucaZar

kithylin said:


> Did you perhaps make an oopsie and post in the wrong place? This thread is for owners of the Asrock X370 Taichi motherboard, not the Fatal1ty Professional Gaming motherboard.


Its the same board with different colors and the aquantia chip


----------



## kithylin

LucaZar said:


> Its the same board with different colors and the aquantia chip


But it's not. It's actually a completely different model name and color. The subject says X370 Taichi for this thread, not some other motherboard.


----------



## hesee

kithylin said:


> But it's not. It's actually a completely different model name and color. The subject says X370 Taichi for this thread, not some other motherboard.


Nope. It's actually X370 Taichi ultimate. Professional gaming was rebranded to Ultimate on X470. X370 taichi even has slots for reset/power buttons on motherboard, that are unused, but installed on professional gaming. Same board, plus those two buttons, tpm slot and aquantia chip and different paint.


----------



## Senniha

LucaZar said:


> Hi all guys,
> I finally got my hands on Ryzen 5950X and I couldn't be happier! I came from a 3950X and after updating the BIOS to version 6.4 I was no longer able to reach 3600MHZ with Crucial BallistiX. Once the new processor was installed, it was enough to load the XMP profile to see everything work without problems. The only issue I found is with PBO: leaving it on AUTO I get normal values in Cinebench R20 and with the CPU-Z benchmark. Under load the CPU temperatures reach 77 °C (with a room temperature of around 28 °C). By setting ENABLE in the PBO menu, the performance degrades by about 10%, on the other hand the processor never exceeds 70 °C. With the 3950X these problem didn't happened. I use Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste (maybe I put too little of it? Spreading it with the spatula was a challenge!), and as a heatsink I have a Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240 Mirror. The case is a Cooler Master MasterMaker 5t in which I replaced fans with BeQuiet model: 3 of 140 on the front and one of 140 on the back. For the moment the only game I have tested with 5950x is Control and I was pleasantly surprised by the performance gain, of around 2/3 fps. I play in 4K with a PowerColor Red Devil 6800 XT and before I reached, with maximum details, a frame rate of 47fps, now I touch 50 with a certain consistency, that's over 5%, I wasn't hoping for that much! I will let you know with the next tests. In the meantime, I can confirm that the purchase of the Fatal1ty Professional Gaming was my most successful purchase in many years of gaming computers. I never thought I could go through 4 generations of CPUs without switching motherboards; instead my system has evolved from the 1700X, to the 2700X, to the 3950X and now to the 5950X. I will continue to follow you hoping for more BIOS updates
> View attachment 2515138


Do you have WHEA errors on HWinfo64 please check and let us know


----------



## kithylin

hesee said:


> Nope. It's actually X370 Taichi ultimate. Professional gaming was rebranded to Ultimate on X470. X370 taichi even has slots for reset/power buttons on motherboard, that are unused, but installed on professional gaming. Same board, plus those two buttons, tpm slot and aquantia chip and different paint.


First people are cross-flashing bios's from other motherboards in this thread and acting as if it's a normal thing and even encouraging everyone else to do it (That most likely will brick people's motherboards, but hey, no one cares about the health of other people's hardware around here) and now folks are letting others post in this thread that don't even have the motherboard this thread is about... I don't understand overclock.net forums anymore. Back in 2010 that sort of stuff wouldn't fly around here. I guess this place really has changed for the worse in 2021.  I wonder what's next.. people are probably going to start talking about Asus and Gigabyte motherboards and in this thread too.


----------



## hesee

kithylin said:


> First people are cross-flashing bios's from other motherboards in this thread and acting as if it's a normal thing and even encouraging everyone else to do it (That most likely will brick people's motherboards, but hey, no one cares about the health of other people's hardware around here) and now folks are letting others post in this thread that don't even have the motherboard this thread is about... I don't understand overclock.net forums anymore. Back in 2010 that sort of stuff wouldn't fly around here. I guess this place really has changed for the worse in 2021.  I wonder what's next.. people are probably going to start talking about Asus and Gigabyte motherboards and in this thread too.


Not crossflashing. Jzelectornic has been "releasing" both bioses, for Taichi and for Professional Gaming. 6.62 for prosessional gaming is just as offical as 6.62 for taichi.


----------



## Veii

kithylin said:


> First people are cross-flashing bios's from other motherboards in this thread and acting as if it's a normal thing and even encouraging everyone else to do it (That most likely will brick people's motherboards, but hey, no one cares about the health of other people's hardware around here) and now folks are letting others post in this thread that don't even have the motherboard this thread is about... I don't understand overclock.net forums anymore.


You seem to have a bad day. Take some time off !

Alone the sheer fact of the research, that you can do it ~ is worth a lot.
Don't trow all the research away and title it in-humane action. 
You also forget or ignore the mentioned, that their board is identical except the NIC - same as the X470 Taichi, the X470 Taichi Ultimate & the X370 Taichi Ultimate

Don't trow all this knowledge away and put your bad day upon everyone here who made this possible & wants to spread knowledge
Thank you,


----------



## wizardwiz

hesee said:


> Not crossflashing. Jzelectornic has been "releasing" both bioses, for Taichi and for Professional Gaming. 6.62 for prosessional gaming is just as offical as 6.62 for taichi.


I think she was talking about a modded bios from the taichi x470 and flash it on x370 and basically get a 470x motherboard..working just fine for me. Getting my 5900x tomorrow


----------



## Veii

wizardwiz said:


> I think she was talking about a modded bios from the taichi x470 and flash it on x370 and basically get a 470x motherboard..working just fine for me. Getting my 5900x tomorrow


Mmm, yes
I think AMD's behavior "forbidding" Board partners to support X370 boards ~ is "unthought"
It's soo good that ASRock just rebranded their X370 Taichi PCB ~ rather is nearly identical to a C6H , just without the external Asus voltage controller

The x470 Taichi, had 1202 support ~ while X370 has to go around "illegal" ways, to get behind the doors any support for Vermeer and upcomming
I feel this is more sad ~ soo let us do it. It's not against people's intention and was proofed to work till some bios, because it's just the same PCB & VRM + IO

@kithylin everyone should know what they do &that it's a pure exception
No overclocker here does casual things to some extend 
It's really a fantastic thing ~ based upon a lot of luck , that we can do it
We even motivated the C6H guys to flash towards ASRock or Biostar bioses ~ because AMD enforces lack of support.

Everything we can potentially do, is better than having E-Waste
But the boards have other issues. Mine needs a full cleanup, as pins started to corrode. I can not get any architecture to post on it (do own an EVC2)
Pretty sure, JZ and similar behind the doors connected people ~ are risking soo much potential backslash, just to justify us not wanting to upgrade from an old functional flagship 
Please do not blame us, everyone here just likes their board ~ i can't remember people on this thread who dislike their board at all, except when it was broken.
Everyone wants support for it, soo we do what we can 🙇‍♂️

EDIT:
I also should thank The Stilt a lot, thanks to going around his ways of supporting broken bioses & going against AMD who didn't want to push ABBA bioses for Matisse
(X470 was the only proper compiled bios at a time)
To even give us a chance of figuring such thing out.
It's a pure exception that it works flawlessly, and we have to thank couple of people for such
Don't title it as "bad" or "inhumane" forbidden action.








AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen


I decided to put these under a separate thread, since there are already quite many bioses available. File naming: Original bios build (version), M = modified, FI (4649 ASCII, i.e. SMU 46.49). Besides the actual SMU FW, these files also contain up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and...




www.overclock.net




Or even sharing a method how to SPI flash without owning an SPI device.
A lot of credit belongs to him. It's not a good practice to just trow it off as a "bad thing"


----------



## Dogzilla07

kithylin said:


> and now folks are letting others post in this thread that don't even have the motherboard this thread is about...


This is not how the real world works, there is no black & white, trying to uphold arbitrary semantical distinction like that is just pointless. Everything being prim and proper is pointless as well. I'm not saying complete derailment is ok, what I'm saying the only way is a balance, not one extreme, nor another.

X370 Professional is so close to Taichi in every practical real world application kind of way. The only reason to forbid is a theoretical semantics rule just for the sake of the rule, and wanting/expecting everything to be a certain way irregardless of practicality is not a healthy thing to aspire to.


----------



## kithylin

Dogzilla07 said:


> This is not how the real world works, there is no black & white, trying to uphold arbitrary semantical distinction like that is just pointless. Everything being prim and proper is pointless as well. I'm not saying complete derailment is ok, what I'm saying the only way is a balance, not one extreme, nor another.
> 
> X370 Professional is so close to Taichi in every practical real world application kind of way. The only reason to forbid is a theoretical semantics rule just for the sake of the rule, and wanting/expecting everything to be a certain way irregardless of practicality is not a healthy thing to aspire to.


If that's the case then someone should change the subject of this thread for the future. This should be "Asrock X370 Overclocking Thread", since we're now (apparently) discussing any and all X370 AsRock motherboards in here.


----------



## wizardwiz

kithylin said:


> If that's the case then someone should change the subject of this thread for the future. This should be "Asrock X370 Overclocking Thread", since we're now (apparently) discussing any and all X370 AsRock motherboards in here.


I don't get it. What's bothering you so much that people are taking their own motherboards? we can keep our x370, and keep using it with a modded bios as 470x motherboard that will be able to host x5000 CPUs and keep getting bios updates to our old x370 motherboard. what's wrong with that?


----------



## kithylin

wizardwiz said:


> I don't get it. What's bothering you so much that people are taking their own motherboards? we can keep our x370, and keep using it with a modded bios as 470x motherboard that will be able to host x5000 CPUs and keep getting bios updates to our old x370 motherboard. what's wrong with that?


What bothers me is the cavalier attitude about such things around here and the complete lack of concern for other users. Motherboards are not the same as video cards where cross-flashing is common and rarely damages anything. With motherboards it's a lot more specific. Flashing any other bios not originally designed for our motherboards that is not from the manufacturer (and certified safe for our specific model) runs a _VERY HIGH_ risk of permanently bricking people's motherboards and making them forever unusable. Also most motherboards don't have removable bios chips that can be re-programmed. It's not like GPU's where we can slave it to another video card and force-flash the stock bios back. If someone flashes something that doesn't work and their motherboard stops POST'ing then it's dead forever and can't be repaired or recovered, and can't even be sold in the used market anymore either. But no one around here cares about that even in the slightest. Everyone is all "HEY THIS IS AWESOME! GO DO THIS NOW!" etc. No warnings. No disclaimers. Nothing. Just "Go do it and be happy." No one cares anymore about other people's hardware around here. It's just a different climate on the OCN forums today in 2021 than it used to be years ago. People should be _WAY_ more cautious about things like that but no one is.


----------



## wizardwiz

kithylin said:


> What bothers me is the cavalier attitude about such things around here and the complete lack of concern for other users. Motherboards are not the same as video cards where cross-flashing is common and rarely damages anything. With motherboards it's a lot more specific. Flashing any other bios not originally designed for our motherboards that is not from the manufacturer (and certified safe for our specific model) runs a _VERY HIGH_ risk of permanently bricking people's motherboards and making them forever unusable. Also most motherboards don't have removable bios chips that can be re-programmed. It's not like GPU's where we can slave it to another video card and force-flash the stock bios back. If someone flashes something that doesn't work and their motherboard stops POST'ing then it's dead forever and can't be repaired or recovered, and can't even be sold in the used market anymore either. But no one around here cares about that even in the slightest. Everyone is all "HEY THIS IS AWESOME! GO DO THIS NOW!" etc. No warnings. No disclaimers. Nothing. Just "Go do it and be happy." No one cares anymore about other people's hardware around here. It's just a different climate on the OCN forums today in 2021 than it used to be years ago. People should be _WAY_ more cautious about things like that but no one is.


I think that is weird, what you are saying. Since what you're saying is that people aren't in their own sound mind and they don't know what they do. People who gets here, aren't the average Joe. Most people know what they are doing. let people decide what they want to do with their x370


----------



## Veii

Bingo !
Part one of ASRock x AMI's annoying encryption, falls
















AmiSetupNvLock if enabled , does allow GOP only (no CSM) to function
But breaks any write access , which also means nothing unsigned can pass. No bios flashback, no AMIFlash-Win no flashrom

2nd stage is breaking AMDs SPI lock introduced on 1.2.0.0 AGESA
Soo we can get permissions back to flashrom flash bioses clean








No idea where they hid the SpiHostAccessRomEn & SpiAccessMacRomEn flag
But now that RU tool can modify everything ~ it will be a matter of time till it's found. Now we have write access finally

Stage 3, is fully remove any AMI encryption and any ASRock Secure Capsule Encryption
Soo like on MSI , people can just use AMI-Flash Win tools , bypassing AMD's flash lock

I'll teach more defined steps, once i get AMD CBS & PBS fully back + break ASRocks useless tripple CRC checks 
Last year nearly finished a whitelisted capsule that passes every check, but we had no write access
Now since AGESA 1.2.0.0 there are two more locks on it. First stage, main stage ~ is broken 

EDIT:
0x187 inside SETUP (GUID 899407D7-99FE-43D8-9A21-79EC328CAC21 , exists twice) ~ is the location (0x188 = PSS mode for the CPU)
0x00 = disabled, but you won't have write access unless you downgrade the bios (away from 1.2.0.0)
Then use flashrom to flash an edited bios which does fall back on CMOS Reset (failsafe) , to AmiSetupNvLock Disabled !
Soo RU and any other setup_variable tool, can in realtime modify the values without having to downgrade every time away from 1.2.0.0 Agesa


----------



## dawidezzo

Bravo Veii


----------



## LucaZar

Back again with some updates: 
first of all I had to change my PSU, since with the old Cooler Master V650 system wasn't stable. I switched to an Enermax Revolution DF 850 and all seems fine till now. 
Furthermore I noticed a strange behaviour of the CPU in CPU-Z benchmark. Using XMP profile on my Crucial Ballistix 3600 (4x8 GB) I scored 11600 in MT and 660 in ST. Using the default BIOS setting for the memory (1.20V, 2666Mhz), i hit 12500 points in MT and 680 in ST. 

Any idea why?


----------



## Veii

LucaZar said:


> Any idea why?


Unstable ram or SOC cuts into the powerbudget of PPT, TDC, EDC


----------



## oile

Veii said:


> Bingo !
> Part one of ASRock x AMI's annoying encryption, falls
> View attachment 2515829
> 
> View attachment 2515720
> 
> AmiSetupNvLock if enabled , does allow GOP only (no CSM) to function
> But breaks any write access , which also means nothing unsigned can pass. No bios flashback, no AMIFlash-Win no flashrom
> 
> 2nd stage is breaking AMDs SPI lock introduced on 1.2.0.0 AGESA
> Soo we can get permissions back to flashrom flash bioses clean
> View attachment 2515723
> 
> No idea where they hid the SpiHostAccessRomEn & SpiAccessMacRomEn flag
> But now that RU tool can modify everything ~ it will be a matter of time till it's found. Now we have write access finally
> 
> Stage 3, is fully remove any AMI encryption and any ASRock Secure Capsule Encryption
> Soo like on MSI , people can just use AMI-Flash Win tools , bypassing AMD's flash lock
> 
> I'll teach more defined steps, once i get AMD CBS & PBS fully back + break ASRocks useless tripple CRC checks
> Last year nearly finished a whitelisted capsule that passes every check, but we had no write access
> Now since AGESA 1.2.0.0 there are two more locks on it. First stage, main stage ~ is broken
> 
> EDIT:
> 0x187 inside SETUP (GUID 899407D7-99FE-43D8-9A21-79EC328CAC21 , exists twice) ~ is the location (0x188 = PSS mode for the CPU)
> 0x00 = disabled, but you won't have write access unless you downgrade the bios (away from 1.2.0.0)
> Then use flashrom to flash an edited bios which does fall back on CMOS Reset (failsafe) , to AmiSetupNvLock Disabled !
> Soo RU and any other setup_variable tool, can in realtime modify the values without having to downgrade every time away from 1.2.0.0 Agesa


I'm no expert but is it any way this could help Asus CH VI users too?
Some managed to crossflash different boards bios (some with same ITE EC but different calibration) with some problems but even that has become impossible after agesa 1.2.0.0 I guess.
The Holy Grail would be to finally inject new agesa in right places of a currently working official bios.

Thank you and sorry guys for the "intrusion"


----------



## Veii

oile said:


> with some problems but even that has become impossible after agesa 1.2.0.0 I guess.


How so ?
Don't you guys have USB Flashback support ?
I am not sure if EFIFlash & Efiflash /GAN would be allowed after AGESA 1200

But the easiest way remains:

downgrade away from 1200 (tho i think asus locks this)
unlock the bios if AmiNvflash variable exists ~ via hex
that way get read access and do other modifications

You guys don't have a secure check ontop of everything (3 CRC checks)
and you should be able like MSI users, to just use AMIFLASH ~ to flash it








like this (at least for downconverts)
there you can then use efiflash /GAN or Flashrom again
* it works also on signed ASRock Bioses, but secure capsule check nonsense ~ forbids us modifications (that's stage 3 and asrock exclusive)

You need to check with UEFITool , the SETUP file (GUID one) if it has anything Ami Lock related, or BIOS LOCK related
1200 AGESA SPI obfuscation has every board so far ~ which is annoying but for such official tools like AFUWIN do bypass it (if ROM ID check passes)

Depends a lot on the situation
=======================
Stage 1 encryption, was gaining write access to do ~anything~, as being locked by AMI themself in cooperation by ASRock
(now we can at least bios mod and change CBS/PBS settings)
Stage 2 is breaking AMDs useless lockdown that has no reason to exist , not even from a security standpoint 
~ now that we can modify variables, it's a matter of time till it's location is found
(it's annoying having to use SPI flashers with tiny micro headers ~ which's pinnout is confidential information) ~ soo you can't even repair your own board 
Stage 3, is breaking ASRocks own Secure Check capsule (signing) ~ as they changed their CRC checks , and AMIFLASH doesn't even pass with unsigned bioses


----------



## kithylin

Veii said:


> How so ?
> Don't you guys have USB Flashback support ?


The X370 Taichi does not have USB Flashback support.


----------



## kbios

He is replying to the guy with the CH6


----------



## kithylin

kbios said:


> He is replying to the guy with the CH6


My mistake.. I had assumed since this is the X370 Taichi thread that we would be discussing the X370 Taichi in here. I'm just going to have to go ahead and unfollow this thread then. No one is even talking about the motherboard this thread is supposed to be about in here....  There's no point to watch this thread anymore. Maybe I can find a X370 Taichi thread on some other forum where people actually stay on topic. OCN is dead today in general.


----------



## Senniha

Veii said:


> Bingo !
> Part one of ASRock x AMI's annoying encryption, falls
> View attachment 2515829
> 
> View attachment 2515720
> 
> AmiSetupNvLock if enabled , does allow GOP only (no CSM) to function
> But breaks any write access , which also means nothing unsigned can pass. No bios flashback, no AMIFlash-Win no flashrom
> 
> 2nd stage is breaking AMDs SPI lock introduced on 1.2.0.0 AGESA
> Soo we can get permissions back to flashrom flash bioses clean
> View attachment 2515723
> 
> No idea where they hid the SpiHostAccessRomEn & SpiAccessMacRomEn flag
> But now that RU tool can modify everything ~ it will be a matter of time till it's found. Now we have write access finally
> 
> Stage 3, is fully remove any AMI encryption and any ASRock Secure Capsule Encryption
> Soo like on MSI , people can just use AMI-Flash Win tools , bypassing AMD's flash lock
> 
> I'll teach more defined steps, once i get AMD CBS & PBS fully back + break ASRocks useless tripple CRC checks
> Last year nearly finished a whitelisted capsule that passes every check, but we had no write access
> Now since AGESA 1.2.0.0 there are two more locks on it. First stage, main stage ~ is broken
> 
> EDIT:
> 0x187 inside SETUP (GUID 899407D7-99FE-43D8-9A21-79EC328CAC21 , exists twice) ~ is the location (0x188 = PSS mode for the CPU)
> 0x00 = disabled, but you won't have write access unless you downgrade the bios (away from 1.2.0.0)
> Then use flashrom to flash an edited bios which does fall back on CMOS Reset (failsafe) , to AmiSetupNvLock Disabled !
> Soo RU and any other setup_variable tool, can in realtime modify the values without having to downgrade every time away from 1.2.0.0 Agesa


Can you find the difference in P6.62 with x470 P4.70 for any mod 6.62 bios?Its weird that not any other working bios is released.Those bios are 7 months before so their must been more beta out.


----------



## Veii

kithylin said:


> I had assumed since this is the X370 Taichi thread that we would be discussing the X370 Taichi in here. I'm just going to have to go ahead and unfollow this thread then.
> 
> 
> kithylin said:
> 
> 
> 
> OCN is dead today in general.
Click to expand...

???
He asked me, quoted my message so there is no need to rewrite it again in PMs
Asked me personally on the shared topic which is AGESA and bios upgrade/downgrade
* which every AM4 board now has

And i answered him
Where do we asked you about anything, to judge ?

It is "shared topic" , the board doesn't matter.
You where just lucky, or i guess "unlucky in your case" , that it ended up from an ASRock board (which is also not X370, but does it even matter ?)
Where is the issue ?
I can only read that you where the issue here. We are on topic, AGESA 1200 does extend to every board out there ~ as so is also the update path

OCN can't be dead, when it's very active ~ just structurally very hard to navigate
Can not share your viewpoint, but don't put it on everyone else please.
Except drama that is stir up continuously without reason, the forum is healthy and active 
~ you just don't share this viewpoint and see something else, yet don't put everyone down please


Senniha said:


> Can you find the difference in P6.62 with x470 P4.70 for any mod 6.62 bios?Its weird that not any other working bios is released.Those bios are 7 months before so their must been more beta out.


You mean the difference between X370 1200 and X470 1200 
Or the difference between 1200 & 1202 ?

I had/still have plans for it, but my board is kind of dead, corroded for the time being. It can not post with any CPU gen
Need to invest into Thermal Pads for the Chipset and maybe for the Mosfets / after cleaning the whole board

Speaking of, do you know the thickness for the chipset & VRMs ?

I don't think it's that weird.
AMD forbid board partners intentionally and directly to support anything lower than X470
We are just lucky that X370 = X470, but that's only us
Anything has to be shared behind closed doors from ASRock. 
I do think they want to support it, but they are in direct fire with AMD ~ soo maaybe randomly stuff does leak behind closed doors for this board
But it's long time EoL & it's not ASRocks fault for such. Just AMD probably worrying about explosive boards with high current CPUs 
I am not sure, they seem to ignore that 3xx gen had couple of fantastic boards out there. Likely a business decision.
Well we got 4 years out of AM4, soo it's fine i guess

Maybe in the future 1203B/C will leak down to X470 and so X370
But as for the time being , the board is End-of-Life
Any little support by any method we can give it, is better than nothing.
I don't understand why it's not appreciated
(bios nodding is bad & so on)

The board is long time EOL, 
We only hold to the lucky branch, that this is identical to X470 and so can use their bioses for it (till X470 is EOL by AMD)
X470 is already 2-3 months behind in the update path. Such luxury we can abuse, is not common. C6H is also nearly/already dead for the same reason
AMD forbid board-partners to do ~anything~ for 3xx generation
For them their best place is also only this thread, as we are i think the only ones who can "just run" X470 Bioses


----------



## Senniha

Veii said:


> ???
> He asked me, quoted my message so there is no need to rewrite it again in PMs
> Asked me personally on the shared topic which is AGESA and bios upgrade/downgrade
> * which every AM4 board now has
> 
> And i answered him
> Where do we asked you about anything, to judge ?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the difference between X370 1200 and X470 1200
> Or the difference between 1200 & 1202 ?
> 
> I had/still have plans for it, but my board is kind of dead, corroded for the time being. It can not post with any CPU gen
> Need to invest into Thermal Pads for the Chipset and maybe for the Mosfets / after cleaning the whole board
> 
> Speaking of, do you know the thickness for the chipset & VRMs ?
> 
> I don't think it's that weird.
> AMD forbid board partners intentionally and directly to support anything lower than X470
> We are just lucky that X370 = X470, but that's only us
> Anything has to be shared behind closed doors from ASRock.
> I do think they want to support it, but they are in direct fire with AMD ~ soo maaybe randomly stuff does leak behind closed doors for this board
> But it's long time EoL & it's not ASRocks fault for such. Just AMD probably worrying about explosive boards with high current CPUs
> I am not sure, they seem to ignore that 3xx gen had couple of fantastic boards out there. Likely a business decision.
> Well we got 4 years out of AM4, soo it's fine i guess
> 
> Maybe in the future 1203B/C will leak down to X470 and so X370
> But as for the time being , the board is End-of-Life
> Any little support by any method we can give it, is better than nothing.
> I don't understand why it's not appreciated
> (bios nodding is bad & so on)
> 
> The board is long time EOL,
> We only hold to the lucky branch, that this is identical to X470 and so can use their bioses for it (till X470 is EOL by AMD)
> X470 is already 2-3 months behind in the update path. Such luxury we can abuse, is not common. C6H is also nearly/already dead for the same reason
> AMD forbid board-partners to do ~anything~ for 3xx generation
> For them their best place is also only this thread, as we are i think the only ones who can "just run" X470 Bioses


I mean if you can check x370 P6.62 bios which is agesa 1.1.0.0 and working for us with the last x470 p4.70 agesa 1.2.0.0 if you can see the difference and why is blocked and we get 4d error.Their must be broken somewhere cos the convert is working but not for Zen3.Maybe stilt or someone gwt in their for a mod bios.


----------



## Veii

Senniha said:


> I mean if you can check x370 P6.62 bios which is agesa 1.1.0.0 and working for us with the last x470 p4.70 agesa 1.2.0.0 if you can see the difference and why is blocked and we get 4d error.Their must be broken somewhere cos the convert is working but not for Zen3.Maybe stilt or someone gwt in their for a mod bios.


The 4.70 isn't working ? Oh interesting
Always expected it to work

4D according to AMI logs is memory initialization 
Does it not boot at all, or just refuse XMP ?

This is an issue,
I can not verify & test it
Mine reports PCH issues D4 ED 
"dead" , like before with the 1700X 

Do older versions from JZ for the X470 (convers) work ?
It could be AGESA 1.2.0.0 making issues
Or it could be something that is remaining in rom - but flashrom will clean wipe it, soo i am not sure
If older X470 bioses work (1100 ?) then it's a lock introduced on 1200
Then maybe i can try something, but i am working blind atm


----------



## idaan300

Veii said:


> Do older versions from JZ for the X470 (convers) work ?


If i remember correctly none of the 470 bioses worked on the 370 with zen 3. Someone had posted a while ago that he had gotten the same error with P4.60.



Veii said:


> X470 is already 2-3 months behind in the update path.


According to ASRock they wanted to skip 1.2.0.1 and 1.2.0.2 and go straight to 1.2.0.3 but due to a Covid outbreak in Taiwan their Bios Engineers have to work from home which obviously has slowed development down.


----------



## Senniha

Veii said:


> The 4.70 isn't working ? Oh interesting
> Always expected it to work
> 
> 4D according to AMI logs is memory initialization
> Does it not boot at all, or just refuse XMP ?
> 
> This is an issue,
> I can not verify & test it
> Mine reports PCH issues D4 ED
> "dead" , like before with the 1700X
> 
> Do older versions from JZ for the X470 (convers) work ?
> It could be AGESA 1.2.0.0 making issues
> Or it could be something that is remaining in rom - but flashrom will clean wipe it, soo i am not sure
> If older X470 bioses work (1100 ?) then it's a lock introduced on 1200
> Then maybe i can try something, but i am working blind atm


All the convert x470 bioses with Zen3 we get 4D error,with Zen+,zen2 are working but with Zen+ xmp was broken.We need someone to fix this, something is missing by AMD for x370.If YouCan identify what they removed.


----------



## Veii

idaan300 said:


> According to ASRock they wanted to skip 1.2.0.1 and 1.2.0.2 and go straight to 1.2.0.3 but due to a Covid outbreak in Taiwan their Bios Engineers have to work from home which obviously has slowed development down.


Yes i can "confirm ?" ,
4 Fabs in HongKong also where closed, which should've driven parts prices up for the next 2-3 weeks

But 1203A exists since around April ~ with the new microcode which has a 2100FCLK lock
AMD intentionally started to wipe away AGESA 1.1.8.1/1.1.9.1/1.2.0.0 and 1.2.0.1
Yet not being able to provide a functional without USB dropout issues 1.2.0.3*B*
Kind of counterintuitive ~ but i'm no Media Representative to judge them on business decisions. 


Senniha said:


> All the convert x470 bioses with Zen3 we get 4D error,with Zen+,zen2 are working but with Zen+ xmp was broken.We need someone to fix this, something is missing by AMD for x370.If YouCan identify what they removed.


Gotcha, i mean the modules all are there - else JZ wouldn't be able to run it
But i do think that 1.2.0.0 is not that "clean" as it seems.
It messed too many things up in the hidden ~ and enforced the SPI obfuscation which has no reason to exist

Sadly i can't so far
I won't forget it, but i can not test anything ~ the health of my board seems to be very bad.
Tried to twice clean it like fcchin menttioned/helped
But it is more broken than it seeems
Likely the usual thermal pad leakage issue, but i don't know "yet"

Will keep it in mind and not forget, but currently i'd work blind
It has to post , unless ASRock learned from their mistakes and wiped the Promotory ID (X370 PCH)
I for example got/have PCH and IMC issues
And for you to report 4D , also means memory issues

We'll see 
Maaybe @fcchin can try out any X470 AGESA 1.1.0.0 and test
But it means cooler change, paste change . It's a lot of work "just to test" our experiments
Don't want to be a burden.
Anywho, i'll remember it @Senniha just currently my hands are tied on this issue.
Nothing i can do without a functional board


----------



## Senniha

Veii said:


> Yes i can "confirm ?" ,
> 4 Fabs in HongKong also where closed, which should've driven parts prices up for the next 2-3 weeks
> 
> But 1203A exists since around April ~ with the new microcode which has a 2100FCLK lock
> AMD intentionally started to wipe away AGESA 1.1.8.1/1.1.9.1/1.2.0.0 and 1.2.0.1
> Yet not being able to provide a functional without USB dropout issues 1.2.0.3*B*
> Kind of counterintuitive ~ but i'm no Media Representative to judge them on business decisions.
> 
> Gotcha, i mean the modules all are there - else JZ wouldn't be able to run it
> But i do think that 1.2.0.0 is not that "clean" as it seems.
> It messed too many things up in the hidden ~ and enforced the SPI obfuscation which has no reason to exist
> 
> Sadly i can't so far
> I won't forget it, but i can not test anything ~ the health of my board seems to be very bad.
> Tried to twice clean it like fcchin menttioned/helped
> But it is more broken than it seeems
> Likely the usual thermal pad leakage issue, but i don't know "yet"
> 
> Will keep it in mind and not forget, but currently i'd work blind
> It has to post , unless ASRock learned from their mistakes and wiped the Promotory ID (X370 PCH)
> I for example got/have PCH and IMC issues
> And for you to report 4D , also means memory issues
> 
> We'll see
> Maaybe @fcchin can try out any X470 AGESA 1.1.0.0 and test
> But it means cooler change, paste change . It's a lot of work "just to test" our experiments
> Don't want to be a burden.
> Anywho, i'll remember it @Senniha just currently my hands are tied on this issue.
> Nothing i can do without a functional board


As you can see convert x470 is working on Zen+ with no xmp and Zen 3 5900x is not.


----------



## Veii

Senniha said:


> As you can see convert x470 is working on Zen+ with no xmp and Zen 3 5900x is not.


Can you try to flash back to X470 non AGESA 1200
And then use AFUWIN to flash it - all packages except NVRAM ?

It can be something stupid like enforced PCIe 4.0 or other predefined settings , that makes it refuse to post


----------



## Senniha

Unfortunately I have given my 2600x to my cousin.Its difficult for me to roll back from Zen3 5900x now


----------



## wizardwiz

Veii said:


> Can you try to flash back to X470 non AGESA 1200
> And then use AFUWIN to flash it - all packages except NVRAM ?
> 
> It can be something stupid like enforced PCIe 4.0 or other predefined settings , that makes it refuse to post


I've encountered the same behavior. 4.70 bios resulted in error 4D. Had to revert to 6.62
Right now running 5900x on bios 6.62.

P.S
Did anyone tried the x470 bios 4.6 ? I didn't even think of testing that.


----------



## dawidezzo

Hello  
Which bios version is best for Zen2? Last 6.40 from official Asrock site?
My motherboard is Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming and I recently changed the processor from 2700 to 3800X


----------



## hesee

dawidezzo said:


> Hello
> Which bios version is best for Zen2? Last 6.40 from official Asrock site?
> My motherboard is Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming and I recently changed the processor from 2700 to 3800X


I have 3900x with same board. 6.62 has been stable for me, same memory overclock worked out of the box. Biggest difference is these two between offical and 6.62 is:

Offical gives you per CCX overclock in amd overclocking menu.
6.62 gives resizeable bar support, but you lose per ccx bios overclock.


----------



## Biały Wilk

Hi,
I would like to upgrade BIOS to 6.62 but got one question. If I have atm 6.40 do I need to go 6.61 first or can I go straight to 6.62? Can anyone provide me download link to 6.62 please?


----------



## dawidezzo

Please go to: JZelectronic - Shop - JZelectronic - Shop 

Then scroll down and select what interests you from the drop-down list


----------



## Senniha

wizardwiz said:


> I've encountered the same behavior. 4.70 bios resulted in error 4D. Had to revert to 6.62
> Right now running 5900x on bios 6.62.
> 
> P.S
> Did anyone tried the x470 bios 4.6 ? I didn't even think of testing that.


Ι have tested all bioses from convert x470.Non worked with Zen3 getting error 4D.Until 4.20 the convert x470 path is working fine with Zen+ but above we lose xmp support something is missing on modules.Can someone with knowledge on bios modding investigate why it's not working the convert with broken xmp above 4.60?With zen2 the convert x470 path is agesa 1.2.0.0 on p4.73 and have all the features enabled.


----------



## wizardwiz

Senniha said:


> Ι have tested all bioses from convert x470.Non worked with Zen3 getting error 4D.Until 4.20 the convert x470 path is working fine with Zen+ but above we lose xmp support something is missing on modules.Can someone with knowledge on bios modding investigate why it's not working the convert with broken xmp above 4.60?With zen2 the convert x470 path is agesa 1.2.0.0 on p4.73 and have all the features enabled.


I have tried 4.73, same result. still getting 4D


----------



## Veii

I see, that gives a clear orientation point ~ ty
But the modder still needs to have a board to verify before pushing it out
JZ as Representive usually shouldn't assist in such modding behavior, but you can still ask him if they wiped Promotory FW in the recent X470 bioses (after v4.20)


----------



## polkfan

Nice to see Veii still helping users here!!

It's pretty safe to say 6.4 is the last bios update and Asrock will never have the guts to put it on their site lol


----------



## Veii

polkfan said:


> Nice to see Veii still helping users here!!


I wish i could








Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread


Well, I just flashed 6.62 to try SAM as I upgraded from the Radeon VII to a 6900 XT. specs, stock 3900x, above gpu, 2x8gb timings https://tinyurl.com/y5jhd5mc. Oh, Gpu is also stock. GPUz confirms that prior to updating the bios sam is off, and after update sam is on. Did a dirty convert using...




www.overclock.net




But at least this is good progress








Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread


Nope. It's actually X370 Taichi ultimate. Professional gaming was rebranded to Ultimate on X470. X370 taichi even has slots for reset/power buttons on motherboard, that are unused, but installed on professional gaming. Same board, plus those two buttons, tpm slot and aquantia chip and different...




www.overclock.net


----------



## YoungChris

Buffaloduder said:


> Running x370 Taichi with a 5600x. First few weeks my 6800 ran no issue at x16 (8gts), than all of a sudden yesterday it's stuck at x8 (8gts). It's weird cause the only thing I changed was updating to the latest AMD chipset driver. Tried uninstalling, reseating the card, no luck.


Chance you can send a screen?
pardon the necro


----------



## YoungChris

@Veii Would it be viable to get a 5700g running on an X370 Professional Gaming? Ideally a retail one.


----------



## nRealsus

Hey guys! 
Been reading through all the posts since I was planning to upgrade my Ryzen 1700x to something better. Settled for a 3800x until i noticed that i could flash the bios to support Ryzen 5. 
Flashed the bios from 6.40 -> 6.62 and voilá 5600x running on PBO auto settings + 200mhz. multithread boosts up to 4.6-4.7 and singlecore up to 4.9ghz. 
So far its running like a dream with no real issues. Thanks for all the info found in this thread, good stuff.


----------



## Veii

YoungChris said:


> @Veii Would it be viable to get a 5700g running on an X370 Professional Gaming? Ideally a retail one.


Cezanne was/is supported since AGESA 1.1.8.0+
Soo the 1.2.0.0 public release has to support it
You can push the bios through SMU Checker and if there are Cezanne Modules, it has to work. If not, you'd have to bother JZ Electronics
















X470 Taichi says it has X370 Chipset FW in there, soo it's not this.
I've used SMU 56.30 get my sub 50ns record @ 2100 FCLK - soo it shouldn't also be this preventing you from using it

What was lacking again on this ?
ResBar exists since 56.30,and all was only marketing lies
same as negative CO existed there and all was marketing lies

The only downside with this, is the lack of cache boost 
It's halfed and you lose a bit of IPC improvement ~ 5-6% ish 
But i don't think 1202 is out of reach for this board, nor 1203B ~ when bioses finally are public


----------



## YoungChris

Veii said:


> Cezanne was/is supported since AGESA 1.1.8.0+
> Soo the 1.2.0.0 public release has to support it
> You can push the bios through SMU Checker and if there are Cezanne Modules, it has to work. If not, you'd have to bother JZ Electronics
> View attachment 2516360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X470 Taichi says it has X370 Chipset FW in there, soo it's not this.
> I've used SMU 56.30 get my sub 50ns record @ 2100 FCLK - soo it shouldn't also be this preventing you from using it
> 
> What was lacking again on this ?
> ResBar exists since 56.30,and all was only marketing lies
> same as negative CO existed there and all was marketing lies
> 
> The only downside with this, is the lack of cache boost
> It's halfed and you lose a bit of IPC improvement ~ 5-6% ish
> But i don't think 1202 is out of reach for this board, nor 1203B ~ when bioses finally are public


I actually lost a decent bit of performance from the L3$ boost when testing with a 5800X on the B550 Unify-X, reminiscent of fclk degradation or clock stretching.
What benchmarks did you test?


----------



## Veii

YoungChris said:


> I actually lost a decent bit of performance from the L3$ boost when testing with a 5800X on the B550 Unify-X, reminiscent of fclk degradation or clock stretching.
> What benchmarks did you test?


Just upgrading will lead you to lose perf, you have to open up EDC a bit
It's clearly noticable in Aida64
But visible in SiSoftware Sandra (multi thread efficiency) and Geekbench
Aida64 shows it quite fast

Same would go for Cinebench SIngle Core & CPU-Z , both also show the IPC difference with the cache boost
Yet the user has to utilize it and increase EDC
i run it at 400A, yet limit current by TDC


----------



## fcchin

hesee said:


> 6.62 gives resizeable bar support, but you lose per ccx bios overclock.


unfortunately new radeon driver disable Smart Access Memory on 3000 series and RX_Vega, so sad.


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> Maaybe @fcchin can try out any X470 AGESA 1.1.0.0 and test
> But it means cooler change, paste change . It's a lot of work "just to test" our experiments
> Don't want to be a burden.


Hi Veii, but I don't have 5000 series CPU, am using 3000 series now. 

what test need me to change cooler? paste? I'm confused


----------



## dawidezzo

Hello 

After changing CPU from 2700 to 3800X unfortunately I get the following error in the event log if I have xmp on:

"A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Unknown Error Source
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor APIC ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information."

How to eliminate this problem?

Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming
Bios 6.40 (AGESA Combo-AM4 PI 1.0.0.6)
Patriot Viper 3400: https://files.fm/thumb_show.php?i=3yk6a3b4

Please help & advice 

Edit1: everything above 3200 is unstable and the whole thing is funny because on the previous CPU my memory worked at speed 3400mhz like a dream 

The previous owner of the CPU had no problem to achieve 2x8GB 3800 CL15 or 4x8GB 3733 CL14 on X570 Aorus Elite and Patriot 4400MHz b-die  

I can go back 2 years on this topic and read, read a lot.


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> Hi Veii, but I don't have 5000 series CPU, am using 3000 series now.
> 
> what test need me to change cooler? paste? I'm confused


Test bioses with 5000 series
Thought you got one


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> Test bioses with 5000 series
> Thought you got one


I wish to Santa Claus AMD will release another AM4 CPU with V-cache !!! and I will not be able to resist the upgrade ...... else may be I will get 5000 but much later in the future.......

oh btw I don't use paste, I use graphine sheet between CPU and liquid block.


----------



## Veii

fcchin said:


> I wish to Santa Claus


If you strongly believe, everything is possible


----------



## ralong

Hi Guys. Can I use the 6.61 bios from taichi motherbord into my X370 Killer SLI? I cant find 6.61 bios for the killer SLI motherboard anywhere.


----------



## Veii

ralong said:


> Hi Guys. Can I use the 6.61 bios from taichi motherbord into my X370 Killer SLI? I cant find 6.61 bios for the killer SLI motherboard anywhere.


That's sadly a clear "no"


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504










Only the Taichi and Professional Gaming are identical


----------



## hesee

ralong said:


> Hi Guys. Can I use the 6.61 bios from taichi motherbord into my X370 Killer SLI? I cant find 6.61 bios for the killer SLI motherboard anywhere.


Try JZelectronic - Shop - JZelectronic - Shop, click any AM4 bios topic. Pulldown list in the end has 6.12 bios for killer. It's newer than bios on asrock page. So it might be with newer agesa.


----------



## ralong

Thanks!
I already cleared up this issue. 6.61/6.62 bios for never existed and 6.12 will support ZEN3
and bios form Tachi doesnt work on Killer SLI
Thanks!


----------



## ZeroPenguins

Joined the forums to post another success story with the Asrock X370 Taichi and AMD Ryzen 9 5900X using the P6.62 BIOS.

Running everything at stock at the moment, but so far it appears to be very stable and I am getting boost clocks to about 4.8GHz. Once I confirm stability, I will start playing with my RAM clocks then maybe do CPU overclocks


----------



## Joke94

So i have a problem, system started to be unstable out of nowhere and now im getting errors on memtest. so i have 2x8gb kit memory and if i put only one stick in(either one and on any slot) it works and no errors, but if i put both in i get errors(no matter what slots 1-3 or 2-4).

So is my motherboard, cpu or ram faulty here?

3700x
x370 taichi 6.62 bios
2x8gb b-die


----------



## LucaZar

Joke94 said:


> So i have a problem, system started to be unstable out of nowhere and now im getting errors on memtest. so i have 2x8gb kit memory and if i put only one stick in(either one and on any slot) it works and no errors, but if i put both in i get errors(no matter what slots 1-3 or 2-4).
> 
> So is my motherboard, cpu or ram faulty here?
> 
> 3700x
> x370 taichi 6.62 bios
> 2x8gb b-die


Have you try to use default bios setting (no xmp profile)?


----------



## BoneCrusherXes

Hey,

i finally decided to switch to x470 path for the 5900x.
I installed a 3800x, flashed 3.60 (posted bei @Veii here) with Flashrom, everything fine, used bios internal flasher and updated to 4.70 .
So far so good, tells me its x470 Tachi P4.70 with Microcode 870F10/8701021

But when i install the 5900x the debug LED only Shows 4d and the system does not boot up.
Am i missing anything ?


----------



## Karnov74

BoneCrusherXes said:


> Hey,
> 
> i finally decided to switch to x470 path for the 5900x.
> I installed a 3800x, flashed 3.60 (posted bei @Veii here) with Flashrom, everything fine, used bios internal flasher and updated to 4.70 .
> So far so good, tells me its x470 Tachi P4.70 with Microcode 870F10/8701021
> 
> But when i install the 5900x the debug LED only Shows 4d and the system does not boot up.
> Am i missing anything ?


I think you will need to use bios 4.60.


----------



## idaan300

BoneCrusherXes said:


> Hey,
> 
> i finally decided to switch to x470 path for the 5900x.
> I installed a 3800x, flashed 3.60 (posted bei @Veii here) with Flashrom, everything fine, used bios internal flasher and updated to 4.70 .
> So far so good, tells me its x470 Tachi P4.70 with Microcode 870F10/8701021
> 
> But when i install the 5900x the debug LED only Shows 4d and the system does not boot up.
> Am i missing anything ?


None of the x470 crossflashed bioses appear to work on x370 with zen 3 if you want to use it you must install 6.62.


----------



## wizardwiz

BoneCrusherXes said:


> Hey,
> 
> i finally decided to switch to x470 path for the 5900x.
> I installed a 3800x, flashed 3.60 (posted bei @Veii here) with Flashrom, everything fine, used bios internal flasher and updated to 4.70 .
> So far so good, tells me its x470 Tachi P4.70 with Microcode 870F10/8701021
> 
> But when i install the 5900x the debug LED only Shows 4d and the system does not boot up.
> Am i missing anything ?


Known issue. From some reason all x470 bios gives the same error with the AMD 5000 series. Had to revert back to 6.62 to get it to work. Same CPU, 5900x


----------



## BoneCrusherXes

Thanks eyeryone 



Veii said:


> Do older versions from JZ for the X470 (convers) work ?
> It could be AGESA 1.2.0.0 making issues
> Or it could be something that is remaining in rom - but flashrom will clean wipe it, soo i am not sure
> If older X470 bioses work (1100 ?) then it's a lock introduced on 1200
> Then maybe i can try something, but i am working blind atm


I tested these X470 Bios Versions : 4.60, 4.62, 4.70, 4.73
None of them works with Zen3, so its not a problem with agesa 1200.
Strange not even X470 4.60 is working. But if i compare X370 6.62 vs X470 4.60 SMU for Zen3 is 56.30.0 vs 56.40.0 (dont know the agesa versions, 1100C & 1100D maybe ?)
Would like to test an older X470 with Z3 SMU 56.30.0 to check if that is working but dont know if there is any bios with that version around.
At least i could not find one.


----------



## Veii

BoneCrusherXes said:


> Thanks eyeryone
> 
> 
> 
> I tested these X470 Bios Versions : 4.60, 4.62, 4.70, 4.73
> None of them works with Zen3, so its not a problem with agesa 1200.
> Strange not even X470 4.60 is working. But if i compare X370 6.62 vs X470 4.60 SMU for Zen3 is 56.30.0 vs 56.40.0 (dont know the agesa versions, 1100C & 1100D maybe ?)
> Would like to test an older X470 with Z3 SMU 56.30.0 to check if that is working but dont know if there is any bios with that version around.
> At least i could not find one.


56.40 hmm i tthink that should be 1.1.8.1 - i'm not entirely sure
56.44 was 1200 pre
xx.43 was 1.1.9.1B
42 should not exist for the public, same as 41
it could be 1100 patch D yes
Depends if it utilizes a cache overdrive "boost" or not ~ soo utilizes the dLDO sensor and DPM sensors (which could very well make issues with the Chipset)
But X470 and X370 are pretty much identical in functionality - just slightly undervolted

56.30 (1.1.0.0A) is what i had and called "the most open" SMU without any FCLK locks
but it had no cache boost in there , yet also no overboost bugs. It's a good solid SMU ~ just that many new boards don't have this. They came far later out
56.34 was Patch-C which had a 1900 FCLK hardlock ~ but gladly we had 2100+ results and could fight with couple engineers to remove this nonsense (same nonsense they enforced for Matisse)

It makes sense, thank you for the report 
Either ABL lock or "too new" microcode
That should be technically fixable. I've played with SMU transplantation getting Patch-D to run on Patch-A down, as close to all 1.1.0.0 AGESA's where a catastrophic failure
Sadly the new SMU & ABL (Patch D+) is too big, soo it didn't natively fit , but it could be possible with a bit of shuffling around and maybe killing support for something

At best we would get 1.2.0.0 to run or 1.1.9.1 as newer AGESA like 1.2.0.0 have useless locks build in (well and spectre patches)
I think ASRock engineers are capable to get it to work and leak it from chiphell or who knows where 🤭
It sounds like a DPM Link issue (LCLK issue with the chipset) ~ sadly such is hardbacked into the AGESA

BUT now that i think about it
It is not if you downgrade the microcode , that removes - bugs it out but removes the DPM & dLDO (curve optimizer) functionality 
005 microcode instead 009 microcode (1.2.0.3 gave a microcode update)
Which you can export from ASRock's B550 entry level bioses
AGESA *1.0.8.0* has support for Vermeer & Cezanne *
1.0.0.2 has support for Vermeer Failsafe but not Cezanne (microcode included)

* it has support but no modules for some reason. Well i know it has support, checked it myself








Microcode export from 1.2 or 1.1, should function even with SMU 56.50
it will bug auto values and can "request" 51v for VDDG  because of the ABPDIS functionality
But technically it functions well


----------



## Senniha

Veii said:


> 56.40 hmm i tthink that should be 1.1.8.1 - i'm not entirely sure
> 56.44 was 1200 pre
> xx.43 was 1.1.9.1B
> 42 should not exist for the public, same as 41
> it could be 1100 patch D yes
> Depends if it utilizes a cache overdrive "boost" or not ~ soo utilizes the dLDO sensor and DPM sensors (which could very well make issues with the Chipset)
> But X470 and X370 are pretty much identical in functionality - just slightly undervolted
> 
> 56.30 (1.1.0.0A) is what i had and called "the most open" SMU without any FCLK locks
> but it had no cache boost in there , yet also no overboost bugs. It's a good solid SMU ~ just that many new boards don't have this. They came far later out
> 56.34 was Patch-C which had a 1900 FCLK hardlock ~ but gladly we had 2100+ results and could fight with couple engineers to remove this nonsense (same nonsense they enforced for Matisse)
> 
> It makes sense, thank you for the report
> Either ABL lock or "too new" microcode
> That should be technically fixable. I've played with SMU transplantation getting Patch-D to run on Patch-A down, as close to all 1.1.0.0 AGESA's where a catastrophic failure
> Sadly the new SMU & ABL (Patch D+) is too big, soo it didn't natively fit , but it could be possible with a bit of shuffling around and maybe killing support for something
> 
> At best we would get 1.2.0.0 to run or 1.1.9.1 as newer AGESA like 1.2.0.0 have useless locks build in (well and spectre patches)
> I think ASRock engineers are capable to get it to work and leak it from chiphell or who knows where 🤭
> It sounds like a DPM Link issue (LCLK issue with the chipset) ~ sadly such is hardbacked into the AGESA
> 
> BUT now that i think about it
> It is not if you downgrade the microcode , that removes - bugs it out but removes the DPM & dLDO (curve optimizer) functionality
> 005 microcode instead 009 microcode (1.2.0.3 gave a microcode update)
> Which you can export from ASRock's B550 entry level bioses
> AGESA *1.0.8.0* has support for Vermeer & Cezanne *
> 1.0.0.2 has support for Vermeer Failsafe but not Cezanne (microcode included)
> 
> * it has support but no modules for some reason. Well i know it has support, checked it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microcode export from 1.2 or 1.1, should function even with SMU 56.50
> it will bug auto values and can "request" 51v for VDDG  because of the ABPDIS functionality
> But technically it functions well


can you explain us why we have WHEA errors above 3200/1600 IF with P6.62?


----------



## Veii

Senniha said:


> can you explain us why we have WHEA errors above 3200/1600 IF with P6.62?


I can't. 
You shouldn't have them
What type ? 
There are many WHEA error types


----------



## YoungChris

Veii said:


> 56.40 hmm i tthink that should be 1.1.8.1 - i'm not entirely sure
> 56.44 was 1200 pre
> xx.43 was 1.1.9.1B
> 42 should not exist for the public, same as 41
> it could be 1100 patch D yes
> Depends if it utilizes a cache overdrive "boost" or not ~ soo utilizes the dLDO sensor and DPM sensors (which could very well make issues with the Chipset)
> But X470 and X370 are pretty much identical in functionality - just slightly undervolted
> 
> 56.30 (1.1.0.0A) is what i had and called "the most open" SMU without any FCLK locks
> but it had no cache boost in there , yet also no overboost bugs. It's a good solid SMU ~ just that many new boards don't have this. They came far later out
> 56.34 was Patch-C which had a 1900 FCLK hardlock ~ but gladly we had 2100+ results and could fight with couple engineers to remove this nonsense (same nonsense they enforced for Matisse)
> 
> It makes sense, thank you for the report
> Either ABL lock or "too new" microcode
> That should be technically fixable. I've played with SMU transplantation getting Patch-D to run on Patch-A down, as close to all 1.1.0.0 AGESA's where a catastrophic failure
> Sadly the new SMU & ABL (Patch D+) is too big, soo it didn't natively fit , but it could be possible with a bit of shuffling around and maybe killing support for something
> 
> At best we would get 1.2.0.0 to run or 1.1.9.1 as newer AGESA like 1.2.0.0 have useless locks build in (well and spectre patches)
> I think ASRock engineers are capable to get it to work and leak it from chiphell or who knows where 🤭
> It sounds like a DPM Link issue (LCLK issue with the chipset) ~ sadly such is hardbacked into the AGESA
> 
> BUT now that i think about it
> It is not if you downgrade the microcode , that removes - bugs it out but removes the DPM & dLDO (curve optimizer) functionality
> 005 microcode instead 009 microcode (1.2.0.3 gave a microcode update)
> Which you can export from ASRock's B550 entry level bioses
> AGESA *1.0.8.0* has support for Vermeer & Cezanne *
> 1.0.0.2 has support for Vermeer Failsafe but not Cezanne (microcode included)
> 
> * it has support but no modules for some reason. Well i know it has support, checked it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microcode export from 1.2 or 1.1, should function even with SMU 56.50
> it will bug auto values and can "request" 51v for VDDG  because of the ABPDIS functionality
> But technically it functions well


So you're saying AGESA 1200 and newer have baked in Spectre/Meltdown patches that previous AGESA did not? Is that why they performed worse for me?


----------



## Veii

YoungChris said:


> So you're saying AGESA 1200 and newer have baked in Spectre/Meltdown patches that previous AGESA did not? Is that why they performed worse for me?


New microcodes do
and the changed Boosting Table helps since AGESA 1200


----------



## YoungChris

Veii said:


> New microcodes do
> and the changed Boosting Table helps since AGESA 1200


Is it possible to modify the microcode back to an older version? Also, are their previous microcodes that had any other notable changes? Maybe other Spectre/Meltdown patches?


----------



## Veii

YoungChris said:


> Is it possible to modify the microcode back to an older version? Also, are their previous microcodes that had any other notable changes? Maybe other Spectre/Meltdown patches?


I'm still keeping an eye on them, but to this date there are no restrictions of replacing the microcode via UBU Tool
Couple of sensors behave different - but i couldn't find "a better" microcode
There is an ongoing thematic about Dual CCD 6 core and 8 core ryzen lockdown not only via microcode but also Chipset drivers, Ryzen Master SMU Patch injection & now windows update microcode update injection

But nothing directly affecting.
I can link you this long read,








Should i change chips


Anything that should be said, is said OP bought the parts & if he has a timeframe to return, there is a consideration 10th gen is a capable CPU, and only lacks behind with L3 cache ~ which games like CoD Warzone utilize Yet it's one of the few games that scales well with cache, rather than core...




www.overclock.net




Mostly the USB and PCIe Dropout "issue"

So far, when AMD CBS and PBS remained open ~ AGESA barely mattered
DPM link balancing, overboost issue because of bugged DF_C-States (hard hibernation to wakeup overboost) & low EDC FUSE limit ~ which needs telemetry faking
Along these "extra's" , there wasn't really much negative issues to report. AGESA after AGESA improved IPC perf and dLDO_Injection (voltage LDO balancer) got optimized.
More sensors where unlocked together with the cache boost (overdrive) patch since 1100D ~ which both the FCLK lock and the cache boost lie inside the ABL
(ABL is not SMU bounded, even when it's AGESA bootloader named and shared together)
Soo you could enforce the cache boost for example also on SMU 56.43 , while it wasn't such a good idea ~ it's certainly possible

By "unlocking" more sensors, and unlocking dLDO functionality, they could easily overdrive cache ~ which's internal limit is set not only based on PBO EDC , but also based on internal limiters
Soo "lifting EDC" to for example 400A , could bring back the whole cache perf
Sadly such is depended on powerplan behaviour and core suspension (power-reserve management) ~ which pretty much requires functional DF-C States.
Well problem, once cores fully hibernate
The wake up boost towards P0 powerstate, is stronger than from generated C-State powerstate to next powerstate
Soo it slingshots up, is held back by FIT, but can also crash because it actually tries to boost to 55ghz and higher

It wasn't ready usually, but the chaos was utilized to change the boosting behaviour from 1100D, towards 1200 and 1203
it introduced WHEA #19 because of realtek nic, lost of SATA ports, lost of USB channels ~ generally an unstable link towards PCH
1203B should have USB dropout fixes, but for me 1200 rather "introduced" usb dropouts. 1203 then started to fix them
1200 broke SMU powermanagement and it took time till the software and FW was updated ~ while boardpartners where slow and from 1181 till 1202 the "amount of patches" varied too much between brands
It was chaotic.

Gigabyte was refused to share some of their bioses, as it lacked limiters with Patch D, and the overboost issue actually is known to AMD since quite some time
They started to roll out Chipset drivers with modified powerplans that fully disabled hibernation (eating away performance), Bioses with changed auto values on DF_C-States to also disable it from there
Generally an unsmooth transition ~ while shifting over to another boosting behaviour & securing itself from Spectre V5 silently
At the same time also changing RTTs powering behaviour , publicly extending procODT range (up to 480ohm) , finally utilizing the DQs and RZQ changes which where in the bios since 1.0.8.0 AGESA

Generally quite a lot is done behind closed doors, but the "USB Dropouts" are an issue, but just a sideproduct
Same goes to all these WHEA #19 issues
A byproduct of IO based issues, yet nothing to do with FCLK (not directly)

If you flash the newest Microcode for 1203 down to 1200 ~ you get an 2100 FCLK lock ~ but it lifts once you use a pure 1203A/B (B is needed to resolve usb dropouts)
Memory training remains to be a mess for anything non Rev.E , and without access to MBIST or PHY menu (AMD CBS) ~ it's painful to fix the flaws by all these internal changes
For me personally 2167 is the hardwall, but i start to get too unbearable autocorrection after 2133 yet no WHEA as my unit seems special

1.8v CPU line generally likes to run at 1.83-1.85, but scales positive till 1.93
Long big topic ~ but written because of combined mentions @YoungChris
Mostly all these annoying locks sit inside the ABL (bootloader FW)
Gladly we had a 2100 FCLK stable result and could argue and prevent the opposed 1900 FCLK lock that was tried to be pushed on us on 1100C , probably to prevent patch D overboost and similar PCH crashing/instability issues


----------



## YoungChris

Veii said:


> I'm still keeping an eye on them, but to this date there are no restrictions of replacing the microcode via UBU Tool
> Couple of sensors behave different - but i couldn't find "a better" microcode
> There is an ongoing thematic about Dual CCD 6 core and 8 core ryzen lockdown not only via microcode but also Chipset drivers, Ryzen Master SMU Patch injection & now windows update microcode update injection
> 
> But nothing directly affecting.
> I can link you this long read,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i change chips
> 
> 
> Anything that should be said, is said OP bought the parts & if he has a timeframe to return, there is a consideration 10th gen is a capable CPU, and only lacks behind with L3 cache ~ which games like CoD Warzone utilize Yet it's one of the few games that scales well with cache, rather than core...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly the USB and PCIe Dropout "issue"
> 
> So far, when AMD CBS and PBS remained open ~ AGESA barely mattered
> DPM link balancing, overboost issue because of bugged DF_C-States (hard hibernation to wakeup overboost) & low EDC FUSE limit ~ which needs telemetry faking
> Along these "extra's" , there wasn't really much negative issues to report. AGESA after AGESA improved IPC perf and dLDO_Injection (voltage LDO balancer) got optimized.
> More sensors where unlocked together with the cache boost (overdrive) patch since 1100D ~ which both the FCLK lock and the cache boost lie inside the ABL
> (ABL is not SMU bounded, even when it's AGESA bootloader named and shared together)
> Soo you could enforce the cache boost for example also on SMU 56.43 , while it wasn't such a good idea ~ it's certainly possible
> 
> By "unlocking" more sensors, and unlocking dLDO functionality, they could easily overdrive cache ~ which's internal limit is set not only based on PBO EDC , but also based on internal limiters
> Soo "lifting EDC" to for example 400A , could bring back the whole cache perf
> Sadly such is depended on powerplan behaviour and core suspension (power-reserve management) ~ which pretty much requires functional DF-C States.
> Well problem, once cores fully hibernate
> The wake up boost towards P0 powerstate, is stronger than from generated C-State powerstate to next powerstate
> Soo it slingshots up, is held back by FIT, but can also crash because it actually tries to boost to 55ghz and higher
> 
> It wasn't ready usually, but the chaos was utilized to change the boosting behaviour from 1100D, towards 1200 and 1203
> it introduced WHEA #19 because of realtek nic, lost of SATA ports, lost of USB channels ~ generally an unstable link towards PCH
> 1203B should have USB dropout fixes, but for me 1200 rather "introduced" usb dropouts. 1203 then started to fix them
> 1200 broke SMU powermanagement and it took time till the software and FW was updated ~ while boardpartners where slow and from 1181 till 1202 the "amount of patches" varied too much between brands
> It was chaotic.
> 
> Gigabyte was refused to share some of their bioses, as it lacked limiters with Patch D, and the overboost issue actually is known to AMD since quite some time
> They started to roll out Chipset drivers with modified powerplans that fully disabled hibernation (eating away performance), Bioses with changed auto values on DF_C-States to also disable it from there
> Generally an unsmooth transition ~ while shifting over to another boosting behaviour & securing itself from Spectre V5 silently
> At the same time also changing RTTs powering behaviour , publicly extending procODT range (up to 480ohm) , finally utilizing the DQs and RZQ changes which where in the bios since 1.0.8.0 AGESA
> 
> Generally quite a lot is done behind closed doors, but the "USB Dropouts" are an issue, but just a sideproduct
> Same goes to all these WHEA #19 issues
> A byproduct of IO based issues, yet nothing to do with FCLK (not directly)
> 
> If you flash the newest Microcode for 1203 down to 1200 ~ you get an 2100 FCLK lock ~ but it lifts once you use a pure 1203A/B (B is needed to resolve usb dropouts)
> Memory training remains to be a mess for anything non Rev.E , and without access to MBIST or PHY menu (AMD CBS) ~ it's painful to fix the flaws by all these internal changes
> For me personally 2167 is the hardwall, but i start to get too unbearable autocorrection after 2133 yet no WHEA as my unit seems special
> 
> 1.8v CPU line generally likes to run at 1.83-1.85, but scales positive till 1.93
> Long big topic ~ but written because of combined mentions @YoungChris
> Mostly all these annoying locks sit inside the ABL (bootloader FW)
> Gladly we had a 2100 FCLK stable result and could argue and prevent the opposed 1900 FCLK lock that was tried to be pushed on us on 1100C , probably to prevent patch D overboost and similar PCH crashing/instability issues


I have a lot more questions here, but I know you're going to bed soon so don't feel like you need to have to answer them now.
There are some things I'd like to figure out, such as why both Unify-X bios A05O1 was better performance with the same static clock speed and memory speed/timings than A05O2, despite both using the same AGESA 1100D.
Personally, I'm not the most interested in PBO or CO, as I generally use static OC exclusively for consistency's sake. Do these chipset drivers that disable hibernation only affect boosting performance, or does that hurt static too?
For all my bench OS, I have the "Power" service disabled, so the CPU runs at my static-set clock speed at all times. How would that play into this mess?
I honestly don't know how cache overdrive works either, as all the bios that used it had other issues. Would there be a viable way to port this tweak into another bios?
Also, while benching, I have wifi/bluetooth/lan disabled. I'm not super concerned about USB dropouts, as I may have other ways to avoid the issue entirely, maybe using PS/2 if I have a motherboard with the port.
And about the microcode thing: I remember that on Cascade Lake-X as well as Coffee Lake-R, it was possible to port modified or older microcode that had the extra Spectre/Meltdown patches removed to bring the IPC back up to Skylake-X/Coffee Lake-S levels. That's why I'm interested in this for AMD, maybe there's a bit of performance to be brought back there. But I don't know how the AMD microcode works in its ecosystem, what the big-picture consequences would be, or how to manipulate it.

Thank you for your time,
-Chris


----------



## YoungChris

(ignore)


----------



## YoungChris

Veii said:


> The X370<->X470 Convert will remain always working , as both PCBs are identical
> The Taichi to CH6 mod can work, but i never finished research
> The ext voltage controller of the CH6 creates incompatibility
> Else the PCBs and the dual crystal oscilators for BLCK finetuning, are existing and identical (both PCBs)


I'm pretty curious about the Taichi to Crosshair VI crossflash. What issues would form? Would there still be the issue of the X470 bios being blocked? How would software even recognize this board? Has it ever been attempted? Could the B550 Taichi bios be relevant here? Also, is the Crosshair VI Extreme included?


----------



## kithylin

YoungChris said:


> I'm pretty curious about the Taichi to Crosshair VI crossflash. What issues would form? Would there still be the issue of the X470 bios being blocked? How would software even recognize this board? Has it ever been attempted? Could the B550 Taichi bios be relevant here? Also, is the Crosshair VI Extreme included?


Perhaps use your brain about it: It's a different bios that is not written for the X370 motherboards. Therefore it's never going to be a stable or reliable system if you (or anyone else does that). It's likely going to have multiple bugs and it runs a very high risk of permanently damaging your processor(s) afterwards. But everyone here in the OCN forums says it's safe so......................


----------



## Dogzilla07

kithylin said:


> But everyone here in the OCN forums says it's safe so......................


Dude, leave us alone, please, stop posting in this thread, already!. Or stop bringing the negative energy/attitude, and the casual anti-maker/anti-tinkerer/anti-overclocker attitude. At the very least do not write your posts in such a specific negatively condescending way. Just that would be enough, regardless of the core of your message, ...


----------



## kithylin

Dogzilla07 said:


> Dude, leave us alone, please, stop posting in this thread, already!. Or stop bringing the negative energy/attitude, and the casual anti-maker/anti-tinkerer/anti-overclocker attitude. At the very least do not write your posts in such a specific negatively condescending way. Just that would be enough, regardless of the core of your message, ...


If you have a problem you can report me to the moderators and let them deal with it. Otherwise I'll do what I can to make sure people asking about this understand the serious risks. And to make sure folks don't downplay the risks and try to make it sound like nothing will go wrong. Computer processors are stupidly overpriced and difficult to obtain right now. It would be just awful for someone to fry their 5950X by trying a bios crossflash like that. If no one else is going to warn them at least I will.


----------



## Dogzilla07

It's not what you're doing, it's how you're doing that's the issue. And the reason I wrote that response at all is not for me, but for every other user, ...


----------



## YoungChris

kithylin said:


> Perhaps use your brain about it: It's a different bios that is not written for the X370 motherboards. Therefore it's never going to be a stable or reliable system if you (or anyone else does that). It's likely going to have multiple bugs and it runs a very high risk of permanently damaging your processor(s) afterwards. But everyone here in the OCN forums says it's safe so......................


I'm well aware there is risk involved. If you check my posting history, you'll see I'm no stranger to running settings that could (or even should) damage my hardware. If you're not comfortable with the potential for lasting negative consequences, maybe don't try it? 
I'm not particularly concerned about stability or reliability, as the overclocking I do is (usually) not for daily usage anyways. That's why I have no issue with researching this topic. I find fun in the niche of making things that shouldn't be compatible work, and such bugs are just part of the experience. Maybe some good could come out of experimenting?
I'd like to use my brain to solve this puzzle. If you're afraid or uninterested in what might happen during that quest, you probably shouldn't be here in the first place.


----------



## kithylin

If this was a different time in the world I probably wouldn't be saying anything. But the X370 Taichi doesn't have USB flash back and the bios chip is soldered. If folks are flashing X470 bios's on it and it doesn't work out and something goes wrong there's no way to go back to an official X370 bios. The board will be completely bricked, dead, and unusable unless someone de-solders and replaces the bios chip. But sure.. go ahead. Have fun with that. At least there's a few used X370 Taichi's on ebay right now. A few months back last year when I bought mine there wasn't any others for sale other than the one I bought and even then ebay was devoid of X370 Taichi's until about February 2021.


----------



## YoungChris

That's certainly an understandable stance, although I personally believe anyone who's willing to take the risk of flashing an unsupported bios has already had enough experience with computers to understand that there is risk in what they're doing, and is able to take responsibility for their actions regardless of if they're successful or not.
There are still ways to flash a soldered bios chip too, using some external tools, though it is a pain in the ass. Even crossflashing is certainly a hassle in its own right.


----------



## YoungChris

kithylin said:


> If you have a problem you can report me to the moderators and let them deal with it. Otherwise I'll do what I can to make sure people asking about this understand the serious risks. And to make sure folks don't downplay the risks and try to make it sound like nothing will go wrong. Computer processors are stupidly overpriced and difficult to obtain right now. It would be just awful for someone to fry their 5950X by trying a bios crossflash like that. If no one else is going to warn them at least I will.


What's your opinion on overclocking, or even just using the stock PBO? I know people who have had hardware die in both situations, despite none of their settings being remotely unsafe even by the strictest guidelines and none of their workloads being unreasonably strenuous.
I wouldn't list CTR here, as I know of at least 2 5950Xs and 1 4650G that died by a (to my knowledge unfixed) bug in the software that tries to feed like 1.55v into the CPU at random, even during all core workloads.


----------



## Veii

kithylin said:


> The board will be completely bricked, dead, and unusable unless someone de-solders and replaces the bios chip. But sure.. go ahead. Have fun with that


That's maybe the core issue of the worry 
The board DOES have an 8+1 pin (10pin) for SPI flash








No engineer ever desoldered ROM chips - they are too small and need either an electronic microscope or a BGA solder unit (automated) , to get pressure and solder points correct

Nobody does that at this day - well nobody who can not afford 4 digit BGA solder machines
A ROM chip (at best if SOIC) - has standing legs on the side.
There are 2 units out there
SOIC Clips (SOIC being the format) & WSON (being the other one with solder bals under the chip)















And press-clips , with sharp long feets, for more smaller operations like notebook ethernet rom chips or other 3rd party debugging.















Nearly every-board to this date, has some kind of 8,10,12 pin SPI connector on board
You don't have to touch your board at all ~ and so do close to all Bios Engineers work.








* excuse my far focus distance, 12mm F2 lense
ASRock's one had nothing on center pin 3 (10pin)
ASUS's has nothing on pin 1 (10pin)
MSI used all pins (12pin)
And so on. . .

Flashback functions similar
It's an external flashing controller with access to the SPI traces - traces towards either A, the ROM chip directly ~ or B, the Chipset through which all flashes. It depends, but it's always one of both

Most sharp clips are used on WSON chips, as the little solder balls on the side are too small
But even that is far to much work for engineers, soo the easier method are just using already layout out headers.
Anything else is to much work, but also common procedure

The difference between a user crawling under his desk and pressing a button
Or attaching the correct cable , is not that big
Flashback is just made simpler, yet can be buggy at times.
There are many ways to recover a board (designed by the factory) ~ but even "bios updates" are not for casual users.
Most of it is just spread "fear of worry", or "fear for nothing" 
EDIT: Or "fear of not knowing how to help yourself" ~ because of st*pid NDA's , hurting user experience on a "user owned product"


YoungChris said:


> I'm pretty curious about the Taichi to Crosshair VI crossflash. What issues would form? Would there still be the issue of the X470 bios being blocked? How would software even recognize this board? Has it ever been attempted? Could the B550 Taichi bios be relevant here? Also, is the Crosshair VI Extreme included?


The answer is in the quoted post,


> The ASUS Bios depends on the "external" voltage controller to maintain basic functionality. It can be possible , but blind flashes do not work ~ as the ASUS bios is simply not aware.
> Yet the opposite seems to function according to CH6 users. The EC takes over most of the functionality ~ soo even when the bios has "left paths" for it, it still boots up and runs [ASRock / BioStar bios on CH6 for example]


5xx series down to 3xx or 4xx is close to impossible without you just making your own bios ~ ala EVGA
4xx series was to some extend lucky, because X370 and X470 are not really much different. And X370 Promontory [PCH] Firmware, was just left there for debug purposes
Falling back to the top message "it's too much work"
It's common for BIOS Engineers, to reuse and slightly modify one compiled bios, or rather batch compile a stack of boards with little changes
It's very common to see ASRock pushing out stacks of Bioses for the same PWM Controller, with just maybe different backgrounds attached and slightly different addresses (if needed)

But generally, time = money
All is made simple, and intentionally simple


YoungChris said:


> I wouldn't list CTR here, as I know of at least 2 5950Xs and 1 4650G that died by a (to my knowledge unfixed) bug in the software that tries to feed like 1.55v into the CPU at random, even during all core workloads.


This was a bug with 2.0 RC03 - which made a core layout rewrite
It messed up one of my cores , but to Yuri's defense ~ my unit is a dual CCD 16core (6 core FW locked)
Soo it just messed up some layout issues which got fixed on RC04 and onwards. We sit together

There was the exact same bug you mentioned, when using any kind of voltage offset.
It bugged FIT out and pushed 1.55v into the CPU - yet degradation was rare, because for this it needs A: More Time (classified) , or B: There are several stages of prevention
Even if the board supplies 1.55v , it will rarely to never arrive on the CCD's
But if the board does balance VDDG up - which there where more than enough bugs out there
(+3600MT/s XMP sets 60ohm procODT, board requests 1.15v cLDO_VDDP , VDDG autobalances to 1.2v and fries memory controller, SOC balances to 1.3v as VDDG was high)
~ soo there where couple of unlucky units, but all got covered by AMDs warranty / as the core issue was a buggy AGESA

Yet these all are issues of the past, and so is for CTR & Project Hydra
It's absolutely not recommendable to use neither a voltage offset, nor Curve Optimizer
But both options now function and behave how they should ~ soo there is no reason to worry 

EDIT:


Veii said:


> It bugged FIT out and pushed 1.55v into the CPU


Now that i think about it - who ever fixed it and help 1usmus, or he figured it out by himself
This bug existed since a long time with PerCCX OC tools, Zenstates & similar ASUS tools
All of them would push requested VID to allowed max as 1.55v ~ when you wanted to do per-core OC or per CCX OC
1usmus deserves more credits here, as he fixed an at least 1-1.5year old bug.
I didn't think about this earlier, but yes ~ the issue was old and he (or the support) figured out how to get it to function correctly !


----------



## Veii

YoungChris said:


> Do these chipset drivers that disable hibernation only affect boosting performance, or does that hurt static too?


It should "hurt" static too
But both Package-C6 (DF_C-States) and normal global C-State generation, should be enforceable with the bios
At worst it works with ZenStates 2.0 (unreleased ~ dev has no time to fix always breaking PBO, HEX)
Generally, there are no issues if you want to use chipset drivers or "don't want to use" chipset drivers
At the state of 








There is no known issue introduced by the chipset drivers ~ which eats away performance
All of them eat away performance, but the current version does no change to it ~ there is no issue to use it (as far as i can tell) 


YoungChris said:


> For all my bench OS, I have the "Power" service disabled, so the CPU runs at my static-set clock speed at all times. How would that play into this mess?


You likely want to have an powerstate aware overclock (C-State generation)
Purely for the health of the chip by itself. Variable voltage is not that bad, but constant 24/7 high voltage is not that great


YoungChris said:


> I honestly don't know how cache overdrive works either, as all the bios that used it had other issues. Would there be a viable way to port this tweak into another bios?


Cache overdrive is based on the function of the DPM Linkspeed & dLDO_Injector (voltage dropout balancer)
It has an anchor on the EDC budget, yet internally there are defined EDC Fuse limits

Back in the early days, limiting "the higher injected PBO voltage offset", was done via the EDC limit value
TDC then only affected boost voltage but not allcore voltage. PPT being a powersuply limiter here
Now you can allows "Cache boost" to peak it's maximum limits based on what FIT will define (in close to realtime)
Soo lifting the EDC value to 400A, does already do the trick

AMD promised they "fixed the cache boost" but in reality it's only 2/3rd of the potential speed
5600X user being from 360GB/s to 430ish
Instead of potential 660-680GB/s across the board
I see why they did it (for fabric and pcie 4.0 stability) but now that DPM LCLK exists, and SRIS exists (both for the same PCIe portion) 
There is not much of an issue always running EDC 400, or EDC 480A (double of your max current limit) CoreCycler - tool for testing Curve Optimizer settings this post sums it up

Allcore & silicon health limits, you can move in the defined FUSE limits (readout)
But generally as for PBO - such work does already do FIT internally ~ as long as you are not in OC_Mode (which is what an allcore is)
I do think PBO limits still apply to some extend and FIT is not fully disabled in OC_Mode (also which CTR uses) ~ but just so you are aware of the potential max limits defined by AMD on "not subzero" cooling

Cache overdrive:
Aside from setting EDC to max, you have to limit it back somehow
Be it by limiting TDC now (which seems to work) or leaving it take more current and work with Curve Optimizer values against it
Both methods work well.
Just keep in mind that memOC will cut deeply into your boosting budget. Soo some kind of extension has to be done
Even tho i read multiple times against this advice by newer active OCer.

They have point that you lose performance, but forget to add to the reason "why" you do.
PBO by it's nature does modify V/F curve simply by enabling it. By enabling it not only are some of the FIT limits higher (up to board-makers cheating method ~ scalar for example) 
But also more allcore voltage is pushed. I personally think "a bit too much allcore voltage". Soo FIT will throttle back and you lose performance in some applications. Kind of common
Sure an increase in MC perf will be seen, but that's something you'll see anyways. The potential boost is higher, if you just tame away this "oversupplied voltage" from PBO

About allcores,
Generally Allcore's do perform worse than PBO on the same held frequency
They are slightly slower on L3 access and cache only reaches their limits, but not the overdriven limits which PBO can maintain
They are not dLDO Sensor aware and surely DPM LCLK sensoring/balancing won't function.
I wouldn't wonder if PCIe 4.0 issues start to appear or FCLK memOC issues. 
Haven't seen such, but wouldn't wonder at all if it helps having more WHEA #19 (IO / PCH related even when it appears by higher FCLK)


----------



## kithylin

YoungChris said:


> What's your opinion on overclocking, or even just using the stock PBO? I know people who have had hardware die in both situations, despite none of their settings being remotely unsafe even by the strictest guidelines and none of their workloads being unreasonably strenuous.
> I wouldn't list CTR here, as I know of at least 2 5950Xs and 1 4650G that died by a (to my knowledge unfixed) bug in the software that tries to feed like 1.55v into the CPU at random, even during all core workloads.


Personally I've only had my 5800X for 4 months. I started out with a manual all-core OC @ 4750 Mhz and 1.325v manual voltage and after 3 months of that I already saw degradation: It would pass 30 rounds of Cinebench R20 back-to-back when I first tuned it 5 days after I bought it and then after 3 months it couldn't pass even 1 pass of CB-R20 without crashing the entire computer with BSOD. I should mention too that I started out with my 5800X in the X370 taichi and it was intended to be a stop-gap solution until I could source a proper X570 motherboard with what was left from stimulus. I had bought one first which ended up completely DOA on arrival from ebay (used) and then I returned it and bought another one and I ended up with the MSI Prestige X570 Creation. I still own my X370 Taichi. It's now serving duty as my secondary computer with my Ryzen 5 2600 chip. I researched and spent about a week fiddling with the different PBO options in the X570 creation board to get my 5800X working right and in the end I ended up with automatic voltage (no more worries about degradation) and now it will boost up to 5050 Mhz on 1-3 core lightly threaded loads and even with PBO I've managed to get it to attain and hold 4775 Mhz under all-core loads (Tested running a render for a friend in Blender for 72 hours non-stop). It stayed at 4775 Mhz the entire time on all 8 cores on PBO automatically. I also reduced power usage in idle at windows desktop by -35 watts because it will drop down to 2800 Mhz when the system is idle. Before on manual-OC it would stay at 4750 all the time and never idle down which sucked. The VRM on the X570 Creation (And the X370 Taichi too for that matter) is big enough on both boards to never throttle any of the 5000 series chips no matter what they boost to so the PBO algorithms will always boost to the maximum (after tuning PBO the right way) as long as we can keep it < 95c under load. I have a large custom water loop with 4 radiators, 15 fans and an automatic fan controller that totals up to 1320mm of radiator capacity mated to two pumps (MCP-655 + MCP-355). I can handle the cooling so for me it always boosts to the highest option all the time. The thing that screwed with my mind for the longest time in getting this to work was fiddling with the curve editor in bios on the X570 board. I couldn't understand why trying to tell it to go +20 would result in lower clocks around 3400 all-core. Setting it all to -20 had it max out instead. I don't know if the X370 gets curve editors or not. But anyway that's my experience. All-core = BAD on 5000 series. Don't do it. Also note: My 5800X system runs a pair of 2 x 8GB single-rank samsung b-die chips that do 3800 Mhz (1:1 with FCLK) @ 14-16-15-25-1T). I don't remember off-hand what the X370 Taichi + R5-2600 system runs. I've had it turned off and unplugged for about a month now to save power during the heat wave and using my laptop for that machine instead.


----------



## fcchin

I've been running Power Save Plan for a year now, the 3800x would run 2.2ghz mostly, when browsing web, simple excel, even when watching videos 2xfps or 3xfps using bluesky, in hope to prolong life, reduce degradation etc, simply to save electricity, reduce heat. 

Mobo VRM less 10 celcius, both case idling. CPU Tdie reduce 20 celcius, both case idling, Power Save Plan versus Ryzen Balanced. CPU outside temp drops only 2 or 3 celcius.

CPU wattage reduce 50%.


----------



## idaan300

Veii said:


> Nobody does that at this day - well nobody who can not afford 4 digit BGA solder machines


I've personaly never seen any BGA SPI Roms on motherboards neither desktop or laptop (All of them have been DIP-8 or SOIC-8). Even then for smal pincount LGA/BGA chips 99% of the time you dont even need a rework station, a 20 euro chinese hot air station will do a fine job of getting those chips soldered or removed.


----------



## Veii

idaan300 said:


> I've personaly never seen any BGA SPI Roms on motherboards neither desktop or laptop (All of them have been DIP-8 or SOIC-8). Even then for smal pincount LGA/BGA chips 99% of the time you dont even need a rework station, a 20 euro chinese hot air station will do a fine job of getting those chips soldered or removed.


pretty much 
But even that is far too much work

The fear on kithylin is build probably upon wrong mouth propaganda
it has no reason to exist. restoring boards is easy , even on DDR3 era 
It needs tools, but then they cost only 5-10$ depends how fast you want to get your SPI flasher. 
It's really not a hassle these days


----------



## 1devomer

idaan300 said:


> I've personaly never seen any BGA SPI Roms on motherboards neither desktop or laptop (All of them have been DIP-8 or SOIC-8). Even then for smal pincount LGA/BGA chips 99% of the time you dont even need a rework station, a 20 euro chinese hot air station will do a fine job of getting those chips soldered or removed.


I agree!

I used to do amazing things, including soldering bga chips, with a simple hot air gun and some flux.

What really matters, for bga soldering, are the stencils used to re-ball the chips.
Having stencils of the various balls pitch, is what one really needs, for easy bga soldering.




YoungChris said:


> I wouldn't list CTR here, as I know of at least 2 5950Xs and 1 4650G that died by a (to my knowledge unfixed) bug in the software that tries to feed like 1.55v into the CPU at random, even during all core workloads.


Thank you for pointing out, i didn't know.
I haven't spent time on CTR, i never liked how it turned out.


----------



## fcchin

Veii said:


> Good SHARE @Veii
> View attachment 2518831
> 
> 
> I always thought in my brain that everyone does as below = clam, can buy from taobao under US$2 or 3, so cheap.
> View attachment 2518794
> 
> 
> But now I remember the warranty officer of FELTON.com.hk did not use the clam as above, he used below 10 pin socket...... to erase my buggy bios (forgetting date and time, but remembers ram settings, what an inconvenience) then clean flash 5.8 without all previous versions, no step by step up.
> View attachment 2518802
> 
> * excuse my far focus distance, 12mm F2 lense
> ASRock's one had nothing on center pin 3 (10pin)


But still need to buy a USB SPI flasher, probably another US$ 5 or less.


----------



## kithylin

Veii said:


> pretty much
> But even that is far too much work
> 
> The fear on kithylin is build probably upon wrong mouth propaganda
> it has no reason to exist. restoring boards is easy , even on DDR3 era
> It needs tools, but then they cost only 5-10$ depends how fast you want to get your SPI flasher.
> It's really not a hassle these days


Why would anyone run a high risk of damaging a board to the point of even needing a repair in the first place is what I don't understand. It must be nice to have disposable income to not care about the health of our motherboards and just flash any bios all willy-nilly.


----------



## Veii

kithylin said:


> Why would anyone run a high risk of damaging a board to the point of even needing a repair in the first place is what I don't understand. It must be nice to have disposable income to not care about the health of our motherboards and just flash any bios all willy-nilly.


How can you make it, always, finding a conclusion by yourself of how people will act & then only follow your conclusion ~ is beyond me
Nobody guarantees board damage. Only stupid people and so pretty much me, do cross board flashes to learn something ~ but not without a reason.
What defines "health" when it works and the board has no physical damage "by a software/firmware" change ?
Yet who also agreed that boards are trow away goods ?

All these mismatching-reality assumptions.
Why do you take-over the thought position for everybody that owns the board ?
Can't we think by our own what can and will not, happen ?

Boards don't "die"
They are not "disposable" because nothing happens to them ~ i hope you don't think that way for all of your remain electronic gear. Nothing is disposable. Right to Repair is a thing
There is no "high risk of damage" as there is no "physical damage"
So what would be the stated "needed repair" ?
And again what is "motherboard health" when you do not touch the board at all ?


----------



## idaan300

kithylin said:


> Why would anyone run a high risk of damaging a board to the point of even needing a repair in the first place is what I don't understand. It must be nice to have disposable income to not care about the health of our motherboards and just flash any bios all willy-nilly.


You really try to find the bad in everything don't you...
I'd like to remind you that you are on a overclocking forum. A place well... meant to discuss official or unofficial ways to increase the performance of PC's.

The way you're replying suggests that people shouln't try things because of the possibility of failure. With that mindset we would still be living in caves...


----------



## kithylin

idaan300 said:


> You really try to find the bad in everything don't you...
> I'd like to remind you that you are on a overclocking forum. A place well... meant to discuss official or unofficial ways to increase the performance of PC's.
> 
> The way you're replying suggests that people shouln't try things because of the possibility of failure. With that mindset we would still be living in caves...


Overclocking is one thing. But flashing a bios from other motherboards (that's not even designed for the board we're putting it on) is a completely different thing. Cross-flashing is fine for video cards. At least all the different bioses for GTX 1080 Ti are all for a 1080 Ti for example. But with motherboards.. we're dealing with voltages and expensive processors and who knows what else would go wrong. It might allow too much power through the PCIE slots and damage our video cards or try to send 2.0v through the processor in default settings and fry it on the first power up.. etc. But whatever. As your two posts have demonstrated no one cares about any of that on OCN. I'll just go quiet, stop posting (it's obvious no one cares) and wait for people to write in about damaged hardware from this sort of thing then. My main issue with this though is folks aren't even warning anyone at all. Lots of folks are just "Yeah this is great! Go do it!" with no concern for people's hardware what so ever. There should be a warning and disclaimer to go along with it even if this is OCN.


----------



## 1devomer

kithylin said:


> Overclocking is one thing. But flashing a bios from other motherboards (that's not even designed for the board we're putting it on) is a completely different thing.
> [...]
> There should be a warning and disclaimer to go along with it even if this is OCN.


No one is saying that cross-flashing different motherboard bios, is advised.
And i agree with your post, from a general point of view.

BUT, educated guesses of how the AMD platform works, will show:
-AGESA is always present in the bios, independently of the brand.
-AMD cpu is a SOC, the only thing it needs to work, is a bios chip, clock and power.
-Some X470 are identical, from an electrical and component point of view, to their X370 counterparts.
-Asrock X370 users were able to run 5000 series cpu without trouble, AMD DMCA'd whom who shall backport cpu compatibility.

With that in mind, when the situation is appropriate, one can try to cross flash motherboard bioses.
And no, it is not advised to straight cross flash different bios brands.
Not before having done a thorough electrical analysis, of both of the boards.


----------



## thomasck

Hey boys, all good? Is anyone rocking a 5900X with our beloved Taichi? I'm planning to upgrade from a 3900X to a 5900X as the 3900X is bottlenecking the 6900X in certain games at 1440P - yeah sounds strange but is bottlenecking. Ideally I don't want to swap mobos, that's why the question. Any important drawbacks to be aware of?

I think is just a bit too much for gaming, as the 3900X was at the moment I bought it but feels strange leaving a 12 core to a 6 or 8 core.

What do you guys think?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Senniha

thomasck said:


> Hey boys, all good? Is anyone rocking a 5900X with out beloved Taichi? I'm planning to upgrade from a 3900X to a 5900X as the 3900X is bottlenecking the 6900X in certain games at 1440P - yeah sounds strange but is bottlenecking. Ideally I don't want to swap mobos, that's why the question. Any important drawbacks to be aware of?
> 
> I think is just a bit too much for gaming, as the 3900X was at the moment I bought it but feels strange leaving a 12 core to a 6 or 8 core.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Its fine.I dont have patience to tweak my 4 dimms which are different so i left it at 3200cl16.I dont have top tier gpu with a gtx 1080 i m bottleneck but i can get decent uplift from 2600x i was.I used CRT 2.1 RC5 to run little undervolt but control temps as now on greece we are hot .I have already posted my screen shots here we can find them.With this bios we havesome problems,hwinfo64 sensors readings are not working correct for wattage TDP.here you can see how my hybrid profiles work with CRT,3900x is fine i believe you are not so bad but you know better.


----------



## wizardwiz

thomasck said:


> Hey boys, all good? Is anyone rocking a 5900X with our beloved Taichi? I'm planning to upgrade from a 3900X to a 5900X as the 3900X is bottlenecking the 6900X in certain games at 1440P - yeah sounds strange but is bottlenecking. Ideally I don't want to swap mobos, that's why the question. Any important drawbacks to be aware of?
> 
> I think is just a bit too much for gaming, as the 3900X was at the moment I bought it but feels strange leaving a 12 core to a 6 or 8 core.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Sure do. Running great, bios 6.62.. it's a great CPU


----------



## thomasck

@Senniha Thanks! That is what is important to me, ram clock with our board. Let's see how it goes. There is a big draw back that I did not think about it which is no newer Agesa versions coming towards us. Sunday I will pick up the cpu at my local store. CRT did not play well with mine 3900X and TBH I did not achieve nothing better than I already had achieved by doing all that job manually before CRT was released.
@wizardwiz thanks for your input!

Hopefully I will be able to fclk 1866 or 1900 without any issues. Other than that, I will get a MSI B550 A-Pro to replace this board. 
In the end of the day I've sold my 3900X for 350GBP so I will put 150GPB on top to get the 5900X, not a bad deal.


----------



## Czarcastic

thomasck said:


> @Senniha Thanks! That is what is important to me, ram clock with our board. Let's see how it goes. There is a big draw back that I did not think about it which is no newer Agesa versions coming towards us. Sunday I will pick up the cpu at my local store. CRT did not play well with mine 3900X and TBH I did not achieve nothing better than I already had achieved by doing all that job manually before CRT was released.
> @wizardwiz thanks for your input!
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to fclk 1866 or 1900 without any issues. Other than that, I will get a MSI B550 A-Pro to replace this board.
> In the end of the day I've sold my 3900X for 350GBP so I will put 150GPB on top to get the 5900X, not a bad deal.


I am waiting for AM5 platform and DDR5 for next upgrade so I can have many years of CPU upgrade path like I got with AM4 (X370 Taichi). Once I upgrade to AM5, hopefully 5900x and 5950x will be cheap enough so I can throw it in the X370 Taichi as a secondary desktop.


----------



## kithylin

Czarcastic said:


> I am waiting for AM5 platform and DDR5 for next upgrade so I can have many years of CPU upgrade path like I got with AM4 (X370 Taichi). Once I upgrade to AM5, hopefully 5900x and 5950x will be cheap enough so I can throw it in the X370 Taichi as a secondary desktop.


Just so you're aware of what to expect: The AM5 & DDR5 platform will launch this fall in fall 2021. But you won't be able to buy any of the new hardware until at least fall 2022. Also if you look back at the history of how things went with AMD's first ryzen processors.. no one today would even remotely consider any of the first generation AM4 / Ryzen 1000 series processors compared to the 3000 and 5000 series. The first CPU's on the new platform will be awful compared to the ones that come after it. That and DDR5 will be incredibly expensive when it first releases. Just like the first DDR4 ram was more than +3x to +4x on launch vs 1 year later. Also you wanted an upgrade path? The first generation AM5 processors will not most likely not be an upgrade path. Just like today the first generation AM4 motherboards can't even run 3rd generation or 4'th generation (5000 series) processors. The first round of AM5 boards probably won't be able to upgrade to the later processors, based on how this first round of AMD Ryzen processors went. AMD repeated this back with their older processors too. The very first AM3 motherboards weren't compatible with the last generation of AM3+ processors either, and then they repeated it with Ryzen and so they'll likely repeat it again with AM5.

If you want the new technology the smart thing to do would be to wait until at least the second generation AM5 systems and give at least 12-15 months for DDR5 prices to stabilize.

Further information: When DDR4 first launched we had DDR4 at 2133, 2400, and 2666 Mhz as the fastest options available at the time. Just 1 year later we had DDR4 up to 3000 and 3200 Mhz. And then here today we have DDR4 up to 5000 mhz for sale. The first round of DDR5 ram will be pathetic vs what comes even just 1 year later.


----------



## Czarcastic

kithylin said:


> Just so you're aware of what to expect: The AM5 & DDR5 platform will launch this fall in fall 2021. But you won't be able to buy any of the new hardware until at least fall 2022. Also if you look back at the history of how things went with AMD's first ryzen processors.. no one today would even remotely consider any of the first generation AM4 / Ryzen 1000 series processors compared to the 3000 and 5000 series. The first CPU's on the new platform will be awful compared to the ones that come after it. That and DDR5 will be incredibly expensive when it first releases. Just like the first DDR4 ram was more than +3x to +4x on launch vs 1 year later. Also you wanted an upgrade path? The first generation AM5 processors will not most likely not be an upgrade path. Just like today the first generation AM4 motherboards can't even run 3rd generation or 4'th generation (5000 series) processors. The first round of AM5 boards probably won't be able to upgrade to the later processors, based on how this first round of AMD Ryzen processors went. AMD repeated this back with their older processors too. The very first AM3 motherboards weren't compatible with the last generation of AM3+ processors either, and then they repeated it with Ryzen and so they'll likely repeat it again with AM5.
> 
> If you want the new technology the smart thing to do would be to wait until at least the second generation AM5 systems and give at least 12-15 months for DDR5 prices to stabilize.
> 
> Further information: When DDR4 first launched we had DDR4 at 2133, 2400, and 2666 Mhz as the fastest options available at the time. Just 1 year later we had DDR4 up to 3000 and 3200 Mhz. And then here today we have DDR4 up to 5000 mhz for sale. The first round of DDR5 ram will be pathetic vs what comes even just 1 year later.


Nah the 1700X was a big upgrade over my Sandy Bridge i5 2500K at the time, especially in multi-threaded situations. I purchased in March/April 2017 and still using the same DDR4 3200 2 x 16GB sticks today. The launch of DDR4 was not too long and I bought the Ram for $240. Around 2 years after I bought it, Ram prices increased a lot and the same kit was going for $300 in 2018 but they dropped eventually. With X370 Taichi, I went from 1700X to 2700X to now 3900X, sounds like a great upgrade path to me and I also have the option to going 5900X or 5950X with 6.62 when AM5 is out and prices will drop a lot. I guarantee the AM5 and 5nm AMD CPU's with 3D V-cache will be faster than the best of today.


----------



## kithylin

Czarcastic said:


> Nah the 1700X was a big upgrade over my Sandy Bridge i5 2500K at the time, especially in multi-threaded situations. I purchased in March/April 2017 and still using the same DDR4 3200 2 x 16GB sticks today. The launch of DDR4 was not too long and I bought the Ram for $240. Around 2 years after I bought it, Ram prices increased a lot and the same kit was going for $300 in 2018 but they dropped eventually. With X370 Taichi, I went from 1700X to 2700X to now 3900X, sounds like a great upgrade path to me and I also have the option to going 5900X or 5950X with 6.62 when AM5 is out and prices will drop a lot. I guarantee the AM5 and 5nm AMD CPU's with 3D V-cache will be faster than the best of today.


Maybe but still expect stupidly high demand and scalpers as with any new hardware release within the past 3 years. Expect at least 6-8 months before being able to buy anything even if it does release along with double or triple MSRP for all new parts even if you do find them for sale.


----------



## Czarcastic

kithylin said:


> Maybe but still expect stupidly high demand and scalpers as with any new hardware release within the past 3 years. Expect at least 6-8 months before being able to buy anything even if it does release along with double or triple MSRP for all new parts even if you do find them for sale.


I won't expect it too much because I don't expect chip shortages next year.


----------



## 1devomer

Czarcastic said:


> I won't expect it too much because I don't expect chip shortages next year.


There is no "chip shortage", instead there is chip inflation.
Chip allocation is redirected toward high margin products, and the price of the new platform, will likely not take a downward trend.


----------



## devildozen

Hi friends.
I'll tell you about my problem:
For a long time there was such a configuration: Asrock Taichi X370, firmware 6.40, Ryzen 7-1700 processor, memory 2x8 gb samsung c-die at 3200 MHz, 1.35 v, 16-18-18-36 in xmp profile (in overclocking it worked perfectly at 3466 mhz at 17-19-19-38 at 1.35 v) now it was flashed with the latest firmware 6.62 and changed the processor to Ryzen 7-5800X and now there is such a problem: the memory is not overclocked at all, even up to 3266 mhz. Shows WHEA errors during tests.
Tell me what you can do and where to look?
p.s. windows 11


----------



## Senniha

devildozen said:


> Hi friends.
> I'll tell you about my problem:
> For a long time there was such a configuration: Asrock Taichi X370, firmware 6.40, Ryzen 7-1700 processor, memory 2x8 gb samsung c-die at 3200 MHz, 1.35 v, 16-18-18-36 in xmp profile (in overclocking it worked perfectly at 3466 mhz at 17-19-19-38 at 1.35 v) now it was flashed with the latest firmware 6.62 and changed the processor to Ryzen 7-5800X and now there is such a problem: the memory is not overclocked at all, even up to 3266 mhz. Shows WHEA errors during tests.
> Tell me what you can do and where to look?
> p.s. windows 11


You will leave with that.We all have WHEA errors with this agesa.


----------



## thomasck

Eh, the upgrade from 3900X to 5900X needs a lot of thinkering/tweaking or a new motherboard. I can mostly say it did not go well. FCLK of 3733 seems not possible with vddp 0900 and vddg 0950, it boots to windows but seems it is running at 30fps and eventually reboots by itself.
Memory overclocking forget about it, I am stuck at 3600MHz with XMP timings.
TimeSpy scores for the CPU (and also GPU) are way lower than the previus 3900X, like 13K for the 3900X vs 4K for the 5900X. Cinebench R20 4725 for the 5900X vs 71XX for the 3900X. Plenty of cooling, max temp recorded is 68C. I've just installed the CPU, turned XMP on at 3600MHz and that is it. I expected at least a bit more of stock performance (that is, ram with xmp settings and cpu just plug and play) on top of the 3900X, because the 3900X had the memory running at 3733 well tuned, which does not apply to Cinebench but it does to TimeSpy and games, which are with terrible performance.
Any ideas? Maybe it's time for a new motherboard?

EDIT

Shooting back fckl to 3200 yields me "normal" scores in cinebench. Faulty cpu or bios capping performance somehow?


----------



## 1devomer

thomasck said:


> Eh, the upgrade from 3900X to 5900X needs a lot of thinkering/tweaking or a new motherboard. I can mostly say it did not go well. FCLK of 3733 seems not possible with vddp 0900 and vddg 0950, it boots to windows but seems it is running at 30fps and eventually reboots by itself.
> Memory overclocking forget about it, I am stuck at 3600MHz with XMP timings.
> TimeSpy scores for the CPU (and also GPU) are way lower than the previus 3900X, like 13K for the 3900X vs 4K for the 5900X. Cinebench R20 4725 for the 5900X vs 71XX for the 3900X. Plenty of cooling, max temp recorded is 68C. I've just installed the CPU, turned XMP on at 3600MHz and that is it. I expected at least a bit more of stock performance (that is, ram with xmp settings and cpu just plug and play) on top of the 3900X, because the 3900X had the memory running at 3733 well tuned, which does not apply to Cinebench but it does to TimeSpy and games, which are with terrible performance.
> Any ideas? Maybe it's time for a new motherboard?


Did you clear the CMOS after installing the cpu?

Can you provide a screenshot with HWinfo please.
Check your SOC voltage and force pci-e Gen3, if you can.
Check the PBO PPT, EDC TDC bios values.


----------



## thomasck

1devomer said:


> Did you clear the CMOS after installing the cpu?
> 
> Can you provide a screenshot with HWinfo please.
> Check your SOC voltage and force pci-e Gen3, if you can.


I was with the 3900X. Flashed 6.62, loaded uefi defaults. So I guess that is the same of clearing CMOS, isnt?
Setting fclk back to 1600 fclk/mclk gives me "normal" score, 8448, with manual vddp 0900 vddg 0950 and soc 1.1.
I can't figure out what is the deal, faulty cpu or mobo is not capable.
Sure there was something wrong when running at 1800 1:1 because the max cpu temp was 68C and now at 1600 1:1 is 76.4C with normal scores. Thing is, I don't know why but I was expecting to run a higher fclk, not sure if is the mobo (that is, bios) or the cpu, having in mind I was running the 3900 at 1866 1:1 tight timings for over a year no issues.
Not sure what to think.

CMOS cleared by the jumper, turned on, set xmp to 3600 and fclk to 3600. It did not event finish the cb20 run but here is the image:


Spoiler















Then set 1600 1:1, finished the run with score of 8400.


Spoiler















And ZenTimings with accurate voltages, set manually for 1600 1:1. When on full auto they are way higher.









EDIT

Aparently the other users in this thread confirmed some sort of limit around 3200Mhz. Well, new motherboard here we go.
MSI B550 A-Pro would be a good option?


----------



## 1devomer

thomasck said:


> I was with the 3900X. Flashed 6.62, loaded uefi defaults. So I guess that is the same of clearing CMOS, isnt?
> Setting fclk back to 1600 fclk/mclk gives me "normal" score, 8448, with manual vddp 0900 vddg 0950 and soc 1.1.
> I can't figure out what is the deal, faulty cpu or mobo is not capable.
> Sure there was something wrong when running at 1800 1:1 because the max cpu temp was 68C and now at 1600 1:1 is 76.4C with normal scores. Thing is, I don't know why but I was expecting to run a higher fclk, not sure if is the mobo (that is, bios) or the cpu, having in mind I was running the 3900 at 1866 1:1 tight timings for over a year no issues.
> Not sure what to think.
> 
> CMOS cleared by the jumper, turned on, set xmp to 3600 and fclk to 3600. It did not event finish the cb20 run but here is the image:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then set 1600 1:1, finished the run with score of 8400.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ZenTimings with accurate voltages, set manually for 1600 1:1. When on full auto they are way higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Aparently the other users in this thread confirmed some sort of limit around 3200Mhz. Well, new motherboard here we go.
> MSI B550 A-Pro would be a good option?


You are running 3200C14 tight B-die, would not be better to start with 3600C16 and up?

Your SOC voltage is all over the place, it needs 1.0625v/1.0888v for 3200C14, but needs 1.2v for 3600C14?

Check the PBO TDC, EDC, PPT in the bios, dunno if HWInfo is reporting the right values.

Try with a fixed VID/Core voltage, offset.


----------



## thomasck

@1devomer I thought I had explained the in post above but I did not so let me summarise. 
FCLK above 3200 does not work (couple of users reporting the same here pages ago). So no much point in running fclk of 1600 and mclk of 1900, I tried, better read and write, but latency is higher. Same way goes for 3600C16 as you suggested, it would need to be fclk of 1600 and mclk of 1800 but then there is the latency penalty. 
About SoC, is like I wrote up there, 1.065V was set manually when using 1600 1:1 and the other soc value you mentioned is when I just cleared cmos, set xmp to 3600 and fclk to 1800.
So either way, or there is a magic combo in between the voltages to be set to allow better performance with fclk of 1600+ or is bios limited for some reason.


----------



## 1devomer

thomasck said:


> @1devomer I thought I had explained the in post above but I did not so let me summarise.
> FCLK above 3200 does not work (couple of users reporting the same here pages ago). So no much point in running fclk of 1600 and mclk of 1900, I tried, better read and write, but latency is higher. Same way goes for 3600C16 as you suggested, it would need to be fclk of 1600 and mclk of 1800 but then there is the latency penalty.
> About SoC, is like I wrote up there, 1.065V was set manually when using 1600 1:1 and the other soc value you mentioned is when I just cleared cmos, set xmp to 3600 and fclk to 1800.
> So either way, or there is a magic combo in between the voltages to be set to allow better performance with fclk of 1600+ or is bios limited for some reason.


What was your SOC voltage on the 3900X?

Memory and IF speed, usually scale with the SOC voltage, it's up to you to assess the right value, ranging from 1.05 to 1.2v Max.

Still, if there is a BIOS constrain, and you feel you are not getting enough, then check out for a new board.
I unfortunately can't recommend any, since i'm not really following the motherboard prices lately.


----------



## kithylin

thomasck said:


> @1devomer I thought I had explained the in post above but I did not so let me summarise.
> FCLK above 3200 does not work (couple of users reporting the same here pages ago). So no much point in running fclk of 1600 and mclk of 1900, I tried, better read and write, but latency is higher. Same way goes for 3600C16 as you suggested, it would need to be fclk of 1600 and mclk of 1800 but then there is the latency penalty.
> About SoC, is like I wrote up there, 1.065V was set manually when using 1600 1:1 and the other soc value you mentioned is when I just cleared cmos, set xmp to 3600 and fclk to 1800.
> So either way, or there is a magic combo in between the voltages to be set to allow better performance with fclk of 1600+ or is bios limited for some reason.


This is generally a limitation of the X370 platform in general. No matter what you do with bios upates or AGESA versions, X370 motherboards are never going to hit the high clocks that X570 boards can for example for ram speed and IF clocks. That was one of the improvements for the newer platform.


----------



## 1devomer

kithylin said:


> This is generally a limitation of the X370 platform in general. No matter what you do with bios upates or AGESA versions, X370 motherboards are never going to hit the high clocks that X570 boards can for example for ram speed and IF clocks. That was one of the improvements for the newer platform.


I'm running a 3600 on a X370, memory 3800C16 1:1 loose.
I got the same Ryzen 5k WHEA errors, when i enable the pci-e gen4 on my mobo.

Unfortunately for me, i need to order a costly WSON chip, if i want to try to flash my board, with a X470 bios.
And i couldn't find any reachable 32Meg SOIC 8 pin, to replace the original bios chip.


----------



## thomasck

1devomer said:


> What was your SOC voltage on the 3900X?
> 
> Memory and IF speed, usually scale with the SOC voltage, it's up to you to assess the right value, ranging from 1.05 to 1.2v Max.
> 
> Still, if there is a BIOS constrain, and you feel you are not getting enough, then check out for a new board.
> I unfortunately can't recommend any, since i'm not really following the motherboard prices lately.


Same Soc, 1.0625. I've tried higher and lower SoCs but no luck. Seems I'm getting another board.

@kithylin Yeah too late. I might have missread what the guys said above as "running fine" otherwise I'd just upgrade cpu and mobo at once.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kithylin

1devomer said:


> I'm running a 3600 on a X370, memory 3800C16 1:1 loose.
> I got the same Ryzen 5k WHEA errors, when i enable the pci-e gen4 on my mobo.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, i need to order a costly bga chip, if i want to try to flash my board, with a X470 bios.
> And i couldn't find any reachable 32Meg SOIC 8 pin, to replace the original bios chip.


You're lucky and that's not a typical experience from what I've heard from other X370 users around the internet.


----------



## 1devomer

thomasck said:


> Same Soc, 1.0625. I've tried higher and lower SoCs but no luck. Seems I'm getting another board.
> 
> @kithylin Yeah too late. I might have missread what the guys said above as "running fine" otherwise I'd just upgrade cpu and mobo at once.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


If you are referring to "the guys said it's running fine thread", i would reiterate what said above.

If you feel it is not enough for you, feel free to upgrade the motherboard and/or cpu.
You are getting the chance to keep a good motherboard, it is worth, at least, a try.
For others, me included, it would be enough and i would not need a motherboard upgrade.
Pretty sure that the old Taichi, will find happily a new home and/or another usage.



kithylin said:


> You're lucky and that's not a typical experience from what I've heard from other X370 users around the internet.


I would like to point out, that some x370 board, were priced between 200e and 350e.
Not everyone bought a cheap 4 phases b350, based on the same layout and old components, used for the old AM4 boards!


----------



## fcchin

Hi guys, I notice bios 6.62 has User Interface bug, are you guys experiencing below: -

From the old 5 users setting profiles, there's now 10, but 6 to 10 cannot be loaded.
If load between 6 to 10 then the UEFI will hang and a reset / power off on will be required.
If I change many parameters at once, save and reboot, it will not work = POST failure, but it will no longer boot loop stuck at 33,7b,6a,b6 like bios 6.2 and 6.2A.
Now it will mostly auto shutdown, and if not I have to manually shut it down and reboot.
If it manages to auto shutdown, it will also auto clear CMOS, ASRock's engr solved the bootloop problem of 6.2 and 6.2A - thank goodness.
When it reboot, will be like a new mobo, going through 3 iterations POSTS, FIRST post show code 33,7b,6a,b6, then SECOND post shows code 33,7b,6a,b6 + 27, finally THIRD post shows code 33,7b,6a,b6,27, more more 98, Ax some number and fuola monitor display shows boot up and quickly DEL DEL DEL to enter UEFI.
bios 6.62 is fun, because monitor right bottom corners shows POST CODE.
3600mhz B-die HOF all AUTO XMP on 6.62 always fails, it does not know how to set VDDCR_SOC volts, etc etc volts are all wrong and tRFC are stuck at 2166Mhz i.e. may be 250 or lower hence sure post FAIL.
I must first run 2133mhz reboot twice in order to be properlly settings SINK in..... then keeping 2133mhz change one section at a time, i.e.
Dram volts
reboot, if success save profile, then VDDCR_SOC volts,
reboot, if success save profile, then VDDP, VDDG IOD CCD volts,
reboot, if success save profile, then secondary timings tRFC, tRFC2, tRFC4 most important because AUTO sure fails because it does not how to calculate, because it doesn't know how to guess and set like bios 6.2 was really smart with tRFC and VDDCR_SOC volts and VDDP, VDDG, etc.
reboot, if success save profile, then primary timings
reboot, if success save profile, FINALLY can switch 2133mhz to 3600mhz 1:1 is auto achieved, I don't need to manually do this.
bios 6.62 is hard to use, it's like a girl, it's very moody and particular how to get to 3600 or above.

continue steps
16) then from 3600mhz to 3666mhz, as well as tRFC up, especially volts go up, and manual 1:1 is a must now, most probably post FAIL. It cannot accept so many different GROUPS of parameters change.
17) this post FAIL will trigger point 6. written above.
18) when enter clean UEFI 2133mhz, cannot load profile at steps 15. written above, it will post FAIL immediately.
19) must reboot again as 2133mhz, then MAY BE can load profile at steps 15. WHY?
19-A) if all the details settings accumulated up to steps 15 are 【to it's liking】then it will POST successfully.
19-B) if one of the settings during the accumulating steps up to 15 are 【NOT entirely to it's liking】then it will post FAIL.

If one of the settings is 【NOT entirely to it's liking】then why the hell it is worked before?
20) because it's like a girl now, monday it let you teases it and pass, but tuesday she refuses....

somehow I stumble upon the 【to it's liking】 3600mhz 66ns latency with 3800x auto and always works but only after 2nd reboot of 2133mhz from a clean new boot 3 iterations post type.

I manages to run 3666mhz 1:1 65ns latency for may be nearly 2 weeks but then slowly start to crash in games, more and more as days go by. Upping voltages did not solve, problem is in timing but I haven't found solution / mathing 【to it's liking】.

I also manages to run 3733mhz 1:1 64ns latency but only for 3 or 4 days, as usually 1st day all OK, 2nd day may be one crash, but 3rd day will be many many crashes, finally 4th day can't POST.

bios 6.2A on the other hand was rock solid user interface, after clear CMOS can immediately load saved profile and post success, never need to change parameters a bit at a time ..... but this bios causes bootloop 33,7b,6a,b6, clear CMOS jumper and rear button and remove battery does not work, Must pull out all PCIe cards then can clear CMOS and must reboot once without GPU, or most importantly see post code manages to pass 27 reaching into 98 teritory then can replug in GPU etc.

x370 taichi alway seems to need HIGH voltages from 1usmus calculator or more volts here and there.


----------



## polkfan

This board works amazing on Linux i just wanted to add that for anyone interested


----------



## thomasck

Eh boys, no chance of FCLK higher than 1600MHz with our Taichi using 5000 series cpu therefore bios 6.62. Watch out for that, I've tried everything. However is possible to push the RAM higher whilst using lower fclk, but is not really worth it because of the latency penalty. I moved to the msi unify-x.

@1devomer yeah sure, it's been good four years with the Tachi, which hosted all generations of the AM4 cpus in my case. That's alright.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Soooo...I replaced my Ballistix Elite (2x8, b-dies, downbin) with Ballistix Micron-E dies (2x8).

Using dramcalc got to 3600/16/1800 fast timings in 3' and then spent about 3-4 hours to get 3800/16-1900 fast to work.

Had no problem setting it, but I would get WHEA error 18&restart during AIDA64 mem bench.

All I had to do, it seems, was to disable spread spectrum. I know it shouldn't make any difference, but it did.

I went from this:










To this:










It's stable...2+ hours of BFV stable (not just the 20xTM5 cycles 1usmus config), anything I've tried stable.

My 5600X is a dual CCD chip...don't know if it has anything to do.

Cheers.

PS:I'm planning to try a 3933 run, just for the fan of it. I'll report back.


----------



## papatsonis

Dekaohtoura said:


> Soooo...I replaced my Ballistix Elite (2x8, b-dies, downbin) with Ballistix Micron-E dies (2x8).
> 
> Using dramcalc got to 3600/16/1800 fast timings in 3' and then spent about 3-4 hours to get 3800/16-1900 fast to work.
> 
> Had no problem setting it, but I would get WHEA error 18&restart during AIDA64 mem bench.
> 
> All I had to do, it seems, was to disable spread spectrum. I know it shouldn't make any difference, but it did.
> 
> I went from this:
> 
> View attachment 2519732
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 2519733
> 
> 
> It's stable...2+ hours of BFV stable (not just the 20xTM5 cycles 1usmus config), anything I've tried stable.
> 
> My 5600X is a dual CCD chip...don't know if it has anything to do.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> PS:I'm planning to try a 3933 run, just for the fan of it. I'll report back.



Impressive!!!
without WHEA Errors?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

papatsonis said:


> Impressive!!!
> without WHEA Errors?


Yes, it seems that way.

Just logged out of another 1.5h BFV session. No problems, none whatsoever.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> All I had to do, it seems, was to disable spread spectrum. I know it shouldn't make any difference, but it did.


Do you use the onboard audio? And if you do, do you notice any issues with sound quality after turning off spread spectrum? I tried it on my X370 and with spread spectrum disabled + overclocking ram I was having little pop noises and click noises all the time in windows when using the onboard 3.5mm audio jack (not optical). I had to turn spread spectrum back on. Maybe it was just my board causing the issues?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> Do you use the onboard audio? And if you do, do you notice any issues with sound quality after turning off spread spectrum? I tried it on my X370 and with spread spectrum disabled + overclocking ram I was having little pop noises and click noises all the time in windows when using the onboard 3.5mm audio jack (not optical). I had to turn spread spectrum back on. Maybe it was just my board causing the issues?


No, I didn't notice anything like that, everything works as it did with spr.sp on. I'll keep an eye/ear for it, though.

Btw, 3866/3933 etc is not supported on dram calc, so I didn't try anything. I did try GDM=off, it worked with tRCDRD 20 (instead of 19), but I had virtually the same results (latency, cpu bench scores etc).

All in all, quite happy.


----------



## fcchin

The primary components align as shown here









credits to u/blackzaru blackzaru's comparison of Taichi x370 x470


----------



## fcchin

photo credits tweaktown 
tweaktown's x370 taichi
tweaktown's x470 taichi


----------



## fcchin

Hello guys, curious question.

Why zentiming can't show voltages for V_dimm and V_mem-VTT ???

only one can
thomasck NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...

but below one of thomasck also can't.

why?

can't 
Dekaohtoura Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread
thomasck Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread
Senniha Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread
papatsonis Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread
Overpowered Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread
Shroomalistic Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread
fcchin NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


----------



## kithylin

fcchin said:


> photo credits tweaktown
> tweaktown's x370 taichi
> tweaktown's x470 taichi


They do look very similar. I'm seeing subtle differences though. Mainly the location of one of the PCIE-1x slots is moved around. I see a few electrical traces on the PCB are routed differently between them. And the X470 Taichi has a few surface mount IC's and components added that the X370 Taichi does not have. They seem to be the same otherwise though, about 98% identical.


----------



## papatsonis

Dekaohtoura said:


> No, I didn't notice anything like that, everything works as it did with spr.sp on. I'll keep an eye/ear for it, though.
> 
> Btw, 3866/3933 etc is not supported on dram calc, so I didn't try anything. I did try GDM=off, it worked with tRCDRD 20 (instead of 19), but I had virtually the same results (latency, cpu bench scores etc).
> 
> All in all, quite happy.


Out of curiosity, i just disabled the spread spectrum. Still massive whea errors even doing mem benches...


----------



## Senniha

papatsonis said:


> Out of curiosity, i just disabled the spread spectrum. Still massive whea errors even doing mem benches...


Me too 🤣,this agesa is complete broke with xmp and above 3200/1600 giving whea errors 19.I tried multiple combination settings for my mixed modules,none worked.Nevertheless it's not bad with 3200cl14.


----------



## zhadoom

kithylin said:


> They do look very similar. I'm seeing subtle differences though. Mainly the location of one of the PCIE-1x slots is moved around. I see a few electrical traces on the PCB are routed differently between them. And the X470 Taichi has a few surface mount IC's and components added that the X370 Taichi does not have. They seem to be the same otherwise though, about 98% identical.


There are more in this subject.
X370 Professional Gaming use the same board of X370 Taichi just adding 5Gbe NIC and Power/Reset buttons.
X470 Taichi and X470 Taichi Ultimate are the same just adding 10Gbe NIC and Power/Reset buttons.

There are layout difference between X370 and X470 boards and :

the RGB controller doesn't act the same
the X370 boards have 10 SATA ports; the X470 have 8 ports
minor re-position of 1x pcie slot

I use both X370 Professional Gaming and X470 Taichi Ultimate boards with 3950x and 5900x.

Looks like Asrock reuse the layout/project to different boards just changing/disabling some features. Other example are X570 Aqua and X570 Creator.


----------



## Veii

In the Bios for the PCH it doesn't care if it has 8 ports or more
The bios also doesn't care if it has a 5gbe NIC , as either the module is in there or it isn't
The layout is pretty identical and these differences are auto recognized 
Soo PG & Taichi's can all use the same bios, with little changed functionality

The RGB controller is very similar to identical
You can control it, but the layout is smaller. PG and X470 Taichi have more RGBs - yet the FW is what manages the matrix. The Software of X470 works on it


----------



## L0nerism

Might as well chime in with my P6.62 experience. Just got the 5900X and 4x8GB Crucial Ballistix 3600c16 today. Installed to find the same WHEA errors mentioned above, but 1600 MHz IF/DRAM works fine. Not going to sweat any performance lost over it considering how much I've gained over the 1700 this has replaced. Definitely a happy camper.


----------



## fcchin

Truly, bios 6.4 provides ram voltages to ZenTiming but bios 6.61 and 6.62 lost ram voltages. 【Edit 2021 Aug 16 - just notice bios 6.61 lost CCD_VDDG voltage too】。


----------



## hesee

Does 6.62 bios still support 1000/2000 series Ryzens? I switched board and old board still has 6.62 flashed in. I should have downgraded it before disassembly to prevent possible compability issues.


----------



## kithylin

hesee said:


> Does 6.62 bios still support 1000/2000 series Ryzens? I switched board and old board still has 6.62 flashed in. I should have downgraded it before disassembly to prevent possible compability issues.


I may be wrong here (And someone is welcome to correct me if I am wrong?) but I'm pretty sure all X370 motherboards that will have a bios that supports the 5000 series Ryzen chips will have to delete support for older 1000 and 2000 series chips from the bios due to the size limitation of the bios chip. They can usually only support 2 families of ryzen chips at a time so that would be 5000 series and 3000 series.


----------



## devildozen

hesee said:


> Does 6.62 bios still support 1000/2000 series Ryzens? I switched board and old board still has 6.62 flashed in. I should have downgraded it before disassembly to prevent possible compability issues.


support


----------



## zhadoom

kithylin said:


> I may be wrong here (And someone is welcome to correct me if I am wrong?) but I'm pretty sure all X370 motherboards that will have a bios that supports the 5000 series Ryzen chips will have to delete support for older 1000 and 2000 series chips from the bios due to the size limitation of the bios chip. They can usually only support 2 families of ryzen chips at a time so that would be 5000 series and 3000 series.


Half true ... Asrock maintain minimal support to Ryzen 1000/2000 in 6.62 so it boot ok but various tweaks and memory support ( XMP etc ) are removed. The goal seems to be no deadlocks when updating / changing from older to newer Ryzen.


----------



## numlock66

zhadoom said:


> Half true ... Asrock maintain minimal support to Ryzen 1000/2000 in 6.62 so it boot ok but various tweaks and memory support ( XMP etc ) are removed. The goal seems to be no deadlocks when updating / changing from older to newer Ryzen.


What do you mean by XMP removed? here 2700x with xmp 3200 working.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

papatsonis said:


> Out of curiosity, i just disabled the spread spectrum. Still massive whea errors even doing mem benches...


I really don't know what to say. I didn't have any whea issues either with my old ram sticks or with the new ones (after disabling sp. sp.). 

I'm on vacation right know, but after the 25th I'll be more than happy to share every single one of my bios+os settings to try and find a solution to this nuisance. 

Till then, let's hope for a win11 compatibility bios release (don't know why every mobo manufacturer feels the need for such a - press- release...we're fully compatible right now), preferably on a newer AGESA.


----------



## L0nerism

Did some RAM tuning since that was the only thing left to do. Definitely impressed with the Micron E-die on this 5900X. Shame I didn't test it with the 1700 first.


----------



## Senniha

L0nerism said:


> Did some RAM tuning since that was the only thing left to do. Definitely impressed with the Micron E-die on this 5900X. Shame I didn't test it with the 1700 first.
> 
> View attachment 2520952


Did you tried above 3200/1600 if to test for WHEA errors?


----------



## L0nerism

Senniha said:


> Did you tried above 3200/1600 if to test for WHEA errors?


I did, even tried 1633 MHz. Always seems to error at the same rate no matter what. Tweaking voltages and turning off spread spectrum mentioned above didn't help any either. Did experience some black screen reboot type crashes. I'm linking those to PBO so I've disabled it.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## quenthal

I'm using X370 Pro Gaming motherboard, which I assume is quite similar to Taichi. BIOS is P6.62 (got the mb second hand with this bios already installed), but I've only 2700X currently. I assume this is higher version than recommended for old cpu like this.

If I were to downgrade, is this P6.62 available to download somewhere?

More importantly, is it possible to get (PBO) PPT Limit working with 2700X in this motherboard? I planning to use this as home server, and saving energy would be nice, and what better way to achieve that than using and loweing PPT Limit to 60 or even 35Watts. But it seems that PBO settings are not working at all. Is this because of BIOS version? Any recommendations?


----------



## quenthal

quenthal said:


> I'm using X370 Pro Gaming motherboard, which I assume is quite similar to Taichi. BIOS is P6.62 (got the mb second hand with this bios already installed), but I've only 2700X currently. I assume this is higher version than recommended for old cpu like this.
> 
> If I were to downgrade, is this P6.62 available to download somewhere?
> 
> More importantly, is it possible to get (PBO) PPT Limit working with 2700X in this motherboard? I planning to use this as home server, and saving energy would be nice, and what better way to achieve that than using and loweing PPT Limit to 60 or even 35Watts. But it seems that PBO settings are not working at all. Is this because of BIOS version? Any recommendations?


Found the P6.62 download link, and even managed to downgrade to 5.10. However, with that Manual setting for PBO wasn't available at all, so there was no manual setting for PPT either. Updated then to 5.30, and now I can limit the TDP with PPT with ease!


----------



## Centauri

Another success story, reporting in. 

Crazy to be running this kinda power in a motherboard that will be 5 years old soon. Even more crazy running it in 65w mode with a NH-D15S; not much performance loss and totally silent and cool running.


----------



## Centauri

Okay, a little hiccup here.

Firstly, I'm stuck at 2133MHz memory. And it goes that way whether I run XMP or set it manually.

The BIOS also says I only have 2 of my 4 8GB DIMMs installed, whereas Windows reports all 4.

Thoughts?


----------



## kithylin

Centauri said:


> Okay, a little hiccup here.
> 
> Firstly, I'm stuck at 2133MHz memory. And it goes that way whether I run XMP or set it manually.
> 
> The BIOS also says I only have 2 of my 4 8GB DIMMs installed, whereas Windows reports all 4.
> 
> Thoughts?


Re-seat the ram. Remove all the sticks and re-insert them and then move them to different slots. Also blow out the slots with canned air duster to make sure there's no debris in the slots.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> Re-seat the ram. Remove all the sticks and re-insert them and then move them to different slots. Also blow out the slots with canned air duster to make sure there's no debris in the slots.


This, and one more thing. 

Reflash the bios. I had exactly the same problem about a year ago. Everything else was working as it should, but I couldn't set my mem profiles and I couldn't get both of my sticks to work on A2B2. 

At some point after hours of trying different combinations and tricks, I followed a friend's advice and reflashed the same bios version using only one mem stick. After that, everything went fine.


----------



## L0nerism

Pains me to, but I'm running away from this board for the sake of newer AGESA versions. Jumping ship to the B550 Taichi so I can hopefully run this memory at DDR4-3600 and have PCIe 4.0 for a future GPU upgrade. Been a good run, but I'd rather move on to a supported chipset. Good luck everyone. ☮


----------



## Senniha

L0nerism said:


> Pains me to, but I'm running away from this board for the sake of newer AGESA versions. Jumping ship to the B550 Taichi so I can hopefully run this memory at DDR4-3600 and have PCIe 4.0 for a future GPU upgrade. Been a good run, but I'd rather move on to a supported chipset. Good luck everyone. ☮


Yes,its painful we didnt get any other leak bios.It would be a nice gift when AM5 hits.I hope ASrock bios team to make it.


----------



## Czarcastic

Senniha said:


> Yes,its painful we didnt get any other leak bios.It would be a nice gift when AM5 hits.I hope ASrock bios team to make it.


Hopefully by then AMD won't care as much, and they'll release it with newest AGESA.


----------



## Senniha

Does anyone have x470 Taichi ported still or have a x470 board.How is 1.2.0.3 agesa ?


----------



## fcchin

Recently I noticed ATuning shows dram VTT voltage in OC_Tweaker as 0.61v only, so I flashed to pre Zen3 bioses to check the last Zen_2_only bios = 5.8 and found XMP can be loaded successfully, everything will be correct and boot into windows.

Biggest difference is procODT is 60ohms, instead of bios 6.62 36.9ohms. hmmmm making me think ..................


















If I remember correctly
bios 6.62 and 6.4 cannot read out all secondaries and required voltages, i.e. load XMP and reboot fails.

bios 6.2 and 6.2A seems to be capable like 5.8 I think.... will reverify.


----------



## fcchin

[EDIT] Oopppssss forgot to write below screenshot from bios 6.62, where uefi set VTT 0.68v and reboot, but ATuning says last set to 0.61v as well as uefi setting also shows 0.61v after the reboot, screenshot to be provided later.


----------



## Centauri

kithylin said:


> Re-seat the ram. Remove all the sticks and re-insert them and then move them to different slots. Also blow out the slots with canned air duster to make sure there's no debris in the slots.





Dekaohtoura said:


> This, and one more thing.
> 
> Reflash the bios. I had exactly the same problem about a year ago. Everything else was working as it should, but I couldn't set my mem profiles and I couldn't get both of my sticks to work on A2B2.
> 
> At some point after hours of trying different combinations and tricks, I followed a friend's advice and reflashed the same bios version using only one mem stick. After that, everything went fine.


I've re-flashed the BIOS and switch from 4 sticks of Trident-Z to 4 sticks of Crucial Ballistix. The issue persists of the BIOS only seeing 2-sticks.

It'll post and boot with 4-sticks installed, where Windows sees the full RAM amount. But once I set XMP, it will get stuck in a loop of trying to post until it resets settings.

Hmmm... :-\


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Centauri said:


> I've re-flashed the BIOS and switch from 4 sticks of Trident-Z to 4 sticks of Crucial Ballistix. The issue persists of the BIOS only seeing 2-sticks.
> 
> It'll post and boot with 4-sticks installed, where Windows sees the full RAM amount. But once I set XMP, it will get stuck in a loop of trying to post until it resets settings.
> 
> Hmmm... :-\


That's odd.

You should start from the beginning.

1.Clear CMOS
2.Put only 1 mem stick in A2 slot. See if it works. Set XMP, see if it works
3.Do the same thing for each and every one of your sticks, one at a time
4.Put 2 sticks (A2B2), check if XMP works. Put the other 2 sticks (you bought them as a set, right? not 2 different/same sets), check again.
5.Do the same for A1B1 (same pairs)
6.If everything checks out, try all of them


----------



## fcchin

Dekaohtoura said:


> .
> .
> .
> You should start from the beginning.
> .
> .
> .


Yes I agree completely. 

There's gremlin in Ryzen??? in taichi???

Examples: -

Recently my x370 taichi cannot shutdown completely, after click windows shutdown the motherboard LED shows 04 then dissappear and all fans stopped, suddenly quiet, but RAM led and Vega64 GPU tachometer led still persist, after waiting few minutes it will boot up. Like zombie return from the xxxx. Solution is clear CMOS and keep 2133mhz and shutdown always OK, but if run XMP 3600mhz sure cannot shutdown, this is bios 6.62, 6.61.

Now using bios 5.8 and XMP is perfect and shutdown OK.

back in 2019 Q4, it cannot remember uefi setting and clock and date, every day start up must enter bios to load settings from memory, solution was took mobo to warranty centre, the officer erase the bios blank it then clean flast new bios.

back in 2018 Q4, bluetooth dissappear, device error...

Many occasional USB lost keyboard or kost mouse when overclocking ram reboot retry etc, this is understandable I suppose, and I always forget chaning ram settings too quickly too often reboot failure is also due to the gremlins..... solution is many small changes and stay for sometime or must real shutdown instead of save and exit and reboot.......

anyway, this mobo is a tough nut to please..........


----------



## Senniha

fcchin said:


> Yes I agree completely.
> 
> There's gremlin in Ryzen??? in taichi???
> 
> Examples: -
> 
> Recently my x370 taichi cannot shutdown completely, after click windows shutdown the motherboard LED shows 04 then dissappear and all fans stopped, suddenly quiet, but RAM led and Vega64 GPU tachometer led still persist, after waiting few minutes it will boot up. Like zombie return from the xxxx. Solution is clear CMOS and keep 2133mhz and shutdown always OK, but if run XMP 3600mhz sure cannot shutdown, this is bios 6.62, 6.61.
> 
> Now using bios 5.8 and XMP is perfect and shutdown OK.
> 
> back in 2019 Q4, it cannot remember uefi setting and clock and date, every day start up must enter bios to load settings from memory, solution was took mobo to warranty centre, the officer erase the bios blank it then clean flast new bios.
> 
> back in 2018 Q4, bluetooth dissappear, device error...
> 
> Many occasional USB lost keyboard or kost mouse when overclocking ram reboot retry etc, this is understandable I suppose, and I always forget chaning ram settings too quickly too often reboot failure is also due to the gremlins..... solution is many small changes and stay for sometime or must real shutdown instead of save and exit and reboot.......
> 
> anyway, this mobo is a tough nut to please..........


We know the agesa 1.1.0.0 is broken with Zen3 memory above 3200/1600 IF. AMD ****ed the owers with 300 series dropping all support.The community thank them and made them god with the decision to allow 400 series.I havent seen any major youtube channel supporting us nor major people reacting in reddit to complain.As your case you are in the end of the road with x370 and zen2 although you could get new security patches and agesa updates.If you want new agesa,BAR,and better memory crossflash to x470 and go with agesa 1.2.0.3.In your situation i would stick their.X370 6.62 is my only option with Zen3 5900x at 3200cl14.


----------



## garych

Does anyone else experience random crashes on 6.62?
I just recently installed it, all went went well, but later today I got a couple of random crashes.


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> Does anyone else experience random crashes on 6.62?
> I just recently installed it, all went went well, but later today I got a couple of random crashes.


Make sure after switching to the new bios you loaded system defaults in bios once and then restart. Then if you had any ram timings tuned for your ram from older bios versions it won't work anymore. You'll have to re-tune the ram all over again for the new bios version. This is SOP (standard operating procedure) for all AMD Ryzen motherboards and systems on changing the bios.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> Make sure after switching to the new bios you loaded system defaults in bios once and then restart. Then if you had any ram timings tuned for your ram from older bios versions it won't work anymore. You'll have to re-tune the ram all over again for the new bios version. This is SOP (standard operating procedure) for all AMD Ryzen motherboards and systems on changing the bios.


I surely did the load default thing as usual the first time, now tried to afuefix64 for clean flash, we'll see how it goes.

And if I were to flashmod to x470, is procedure exactly the same as regular afuefix64 flash?
i.e.


Code:


afuefix64 X470TC.rom /B /P /N /K /X /CLRCFG


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> And if I were to flashmod to x470, is procedure exactly the same as regular afuefix64 flash?
> i.e.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> afuefix64 X470TC.rom /B /P /N /K /X /CLRCFG


I have no idea about that part. I still strongly oppose anyone doing this sort of thing too. Hopefully at least if you break parts in your system from doing that you'll let us know though. We've only heard success stories so far about people cross-flashing X470 bios's. We haven't heard from anyone that has had problems after doing it.


----------



## 1devomer

garych said:


> I surely did the load default thing as usual the first time, now tried to afuefix64 for clean flash, we'll see how it goes.
> 
> And if I were to flashmod to x470, is procedure exactly the same as regular afuefix64 flash?
> i.e.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> afuefix64 X470TC.rom /B /P /N /K /X /CLRCFG


If you want to venture in X470 cross-flash, or even for general purpose testing, get yourself a CH341A programmer.

Documents and Software Related to the famous CH341a used in I2C/SPI Flash Programmers also called as BIOS Programmers on GitHub.
[GUIDE] Flash BIOS with CH341A programmer on Win-Raid.
 [Guide] Using CH341A-based programmer to flash SPI EEPROM on Win-Raid for the win software.

You can get these cheap on AliExpress, be sure to get the one with the clips and the 1.8v adapter.
With this kit, you can program both 3.3v and newer 1.8v rom chips.

When we can't rely on user-friendly software, this little programmer comes handy in a lot of situations.


----------



## kithylin

1devomer said:


> If you want to venture in X470 cross-flash, or even for general purpose testing, get yourself a CH341A programmer.
> 
> Documents and Software Related to the famous CH341a used in I2C/SPI Flash Programmers also called as BIOS Programmers on GitHub.
> 
> You can get these cheap on AliExpress, be sure to get the one with the clips and the 1.8v adapter.
> With this kit, you can program both 3.3v and newer 1.8v rom chips.
> 
> When we can't rely on user-friendly software, this little programmer comes handy in a lot of situations.


The only problem with that is the bios chip on the X370 Taichi in this thread isn't removable. We can clip onto it and try to flash a bios that way but the clip-on thing is unstable and doesn't even work most of the time. Besides that I've been told by a friend of mine (Someone who customizes bioses to add spectre and meltdown patches to them for the community) that AMD Ryzen motherboard bios's are (Supposedly?) partitioned or something and have to be flashed via software, these USB Bios program tools supposedly won't work with modern motherboard bioses and they can't be written that way to boards. Was I told wrong?


----------



## Centauri

After a few hours of playing around trying to make the Taichi work with my 5950X and 64GBs of 3600 Ballistix, it dawned on me that dancing around something as cheap as a motherboard with $1200 worth of CPU and memory is probably not the way to approach this.

So as much as the X370 Taichi is easily the best board I have ever purchased, and I feel like it still could have had so much more life left in it with more BIOS support... I picked up an ROG Strix B550.

If you listen closely, you can hear the sound of taps playing in the distance.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Centauri said:


> After a few hours of playing around trying to make the Taichi work with my 5950X and 64GBs of 3600 Ballistix, it dawned on me that dancing around something as cheap as a motherboard with $1200 worth of CPU and memory is probably not the way to approach this.
> 
> So as much as the X370 Taichi is easily the best board I have ever purchased, and I feel like it still could have had so much more life left in it with more BIOS support... I picked up an ROG Strix B550.
> 
> If you listen closely, you can hear the sound of taps playing in the distance.


That's probably the best course of action.

Happy tinkering with your new mobo.


----------



## fcchin

christoph said:


> hey guys I think I have a good question this time;
> 
> in this MOBO what is VIN5 voltage and can I adjust it?


good question, what is VIN5 on HWinfo ???

could it be VTT_MEM ???


----------



## fcchin

bios 6.62 tRRD_L is limited to 12 may be the culprit problem hence after reading 2ndaries it failed and auto adjusted all 2ndaries to none ????


----------



## fcchin

fcchin said:


> good question, what is VIN5 on HWinfo ???
> 
> could it be VTT_MEM ???


VIN5 now shows current 0.672v as per input in UEFI for testing session (instead of 0.68v as written above). This is after two sessions of 1usmus EASY mem test. Before the mem test it was just around 0.60v less than 0.67v set in uefi.

why min so low at 0.520v
why max so high 0.728v
wow so big fluctuation ???

but dram input at uefi is 1.34v but HWinfo reads 1.352v and so extremely stable, current, min, max, average all 1.352v !!!!

if dram volts so stable then what is VIN5 so fluctuating???
If VIN5 is VTT_MEM and fluctuate so much, is this why sometimes unstable ???










but then another session, min 0.72v, max 0.8v ........


----------



## polkfan

Edit to post down below reply did not work


----------



## polkfan

Senniha said:


> We know the agesa 1.1.0.0 is broken with Zen3 memory above 3200/1600 IF. AMD ****ed the owers with 300 series dropping all support.They community thank them and made them god with the decision to allow 400 series.I havent seen any major youtube channel supporting us nor major people reacting in reddit to complain.As your case you are in the end of the road with x370 and zen2 although you could get new security patches and agesa updates.If you want new agesa,BAR,and better memory crossflash to x470 and go with agesa 1.2.0.3.In your situation i would stick their.X370 6.62 is my only option with Zen3 5900x at 3200cl14.


This is precisely why i rarely recommend expensive motherboards to people who want future upgrades. Most budget 120$ boards will do just fine for almost any build i mean besides perhaps Intel lan i personally do not see much reason to spend $$$$ money on a board unless you want too.

That said we are one of the few people who even can use Zen 3 on X370 its surprising it even works at all


----------



## iveryzen

Senniha said:


> We know the agesa 1.1.0.0 is broken with Zen3 memory above 3200/1600 IF.


Not al revisions of 1.1.0.0 are broken. (On another mobo): Early gigabyte (F60b/c) 1.1.0.0C works up to 3733. No whea. Latest (F60d) 1.1.0.0C has whea beyond 3200MHz.

I was hoping to see some help from the bios modders in here. Is there anything that prevents modding? Like signature checks of the modules? Is it necessary to manually edit the hex pointers and that would be too much of a hassle?


----------



## 1devomer

iveryzen said:


> Not al revisions of 1.1.0.0 are broken. (On another mobo): Early gigabyte (F60b/c) 1.1.0.0C works up to 3733. No whea. Latest (F60d) 1.1.0.0C has whea beyond 3200MHz.
> 
> I was hoping to see some help from the bios modders in here. Is there anything that prevents modding? Like signature checks of the modules? Is it necessary to manually edit the hex pointers and that would be too much of a hassle?


Because AMD bioses are much more complex than what you described.

First, AMD bios are composed by 2 parts, the AMD AGESA, alongside the usual UEFI bios components.
Involving using tools to extract the AGESA part, to be able to replace its cores components.

Second, at boot, there is a handshake between the bios and the internal PSP ARM coprocessor, residing inside the cpu.
Which mean that the AGESA part need to be modded carefully, otherwise the system would not boot, for security reasons.

Third, one must know or retro-engineer the different modules composing the AGESA, for example, the memory training routines is one of them.
Alongside the modules for the Power Management Unit, System management Unit, Memory Management, etc.
To be able to extract and replace the modules without broking the internal bios structure.

So it is not as easy as modding a common Intel UEFI bios.
And there are modded bios, there are people that know how to do these things around.
But these bios, most likely, are dedicated to personal, recreative, commercial use.


----------



## polkfan

Hi guys so i noticed that i have a bus interconnect WHEA error in Windows 10 this is a fresh install and i even have PBO off and i'm running 3533mhz memory on safe settings on dram calc this has been fine for a year and maybe some old timers here will know but i test things with 2500% on each HCI test and it passes perfectly also ran handbrake quite a bit and its fine same with games but i see this error?

What could be the issue i'm currently running the bios 6.61 i think or whatever that Zen 3 bios was this is on a 3700x however.

Is anyone else having this issue i googled the issue and EVERY post that comes out is for Zen 3 and x500 series boards thinking perhaps its simply a issue with the unofficial bios?

If so can i revert back to the offical 6.4 bios from asrock and be 100% safe in doing so?

Edit what is weird is it just shows up doing nothing but browsing on chrome running HCI now for over 1 hour and nothing even comes up? Perhaps a idle voltage issue?


----------



## Senniha

polkfan said:


> Hi guys so i noticed that i have a bus interconnect WHEA error in Windows 10 this is a fresh install and i even have PBO off and i'm running 3533mhz memory on safe settings on dram calc this has been fine for a year and maybe some old timers here will know but i test things with 2500% on each HCI test and it passes perfectly also ran handbrake quite a bit and its fine same with games but i see this error?
> 
> What could be the issue i'm currently running the bios 6.61 i think or whatever that Zen 3 bios was this is on a 3700x however.
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue i googled the issue and EVERY post that comes out is for Zen 3 and x500 series boards thinking perhaps its simply a issue with the unofficial bios?
> 
> If so can i revert back to the offical 6.4 bios from asrock and be 100% safe in doing so?
> 
> Edit what is weird is it just shows up doing nothing but browsing on chrome running HCI now for over 1 hour and nothing even comes up? Perhaps a idle voltage issue?


6.62/6.61 with Zen3 giving WHEA errors,it's the bios with this agesa.Pointless to use 6.61 as has pcie x8 bug.3200 is the only option without WHEA errors.


----------



## Senniha

[


1devomer said:


> Because AMD bioses are much more complex than what you described.
> 
> First, AMD bios are composed by 2 parts, the AMD AGESA, alongside the usual UEFI bios components.
> Involving using tools to extract the AGESA part, to be able to replace its cores components.
> 
> Second, at boot, there is a handshake between the bios and the internal PSP ARM coprocessor, residing inside the cpu.
> Which mean that the AGESA part need to be modded carefully, otherwise the system would not boot, for security reasons.
> 
> Third, one must know or retro-engineer the different modules composing the AGESA, for example, the memory training routines is one of them.
> Alongside the modules for the Power Management Unit, System management Unit, Memory Management, etc.
> To be able to extract and replace the modules without broking the internal bios structure.
> 
> So it is not as easy as modding a common Intel UEFI bios.
> And there are modded bios, there are people that know how to do these things around.
> But these bios, most likely, are dedicated to personal, recreative, commercial use.


We only need one final port beta bios from AsRock from x470 Taichi.Hope from AsRock modders to give us 1.2.0.3 fixed memory and with curve optimazer.


----------



## kithylin

polkfan said:


> This is precisely why i rarely recommend expensive motherboards to people who want future upgrades. Most budget 120$ boards will do just fine for almost any build i mean besides perhaps Intel lan i personally do not see much reason to spend $$$$ money on a board unless you want too.
> 
> That said we are one of the few people who even can use Zen 3 on X370 its surprising it even works at all


The big difference in price with AMD is VRM design and it matters. One example why it matters: If someone was to put a 16 core 5950X in a $120 budget B550 motherboard then several things would happen: it most likely would run super hot, likely thermal throttle the chip, not even hit it's maximum boost clocks, and just be a terrible experience all around because of the weak VRM design on the cheap motherboards. It would probably also seriously effect the longevity of the motherboard and processor (They wouldn't live very long with the VRM's running 125c constantly). If someone wants to use a big chip like that they have to buy an expensive motherboard to get the most out of it. Fortunately though with time things change. The X370 Taichi can be had for about $120 used today and it has a big enough VRM to easily handle 16 core chips with no issues.


----------



## alexandrebr

Senniha said:


> 6.62/6.61 with Zen3 giving WHEA errors,it's the bios with this agesa.Pointless to use 6.61 as has pcie x8 bug.3200 is the only option without WHEA errors.


So, would Zen 3 (5600X, for instance), Bios 6.62 and XMP @3200MHz (G.Skill FlareX) work without issue? I've noticed some people here have replaced the cpu for Zen3 but, indeed, up to now I don't know if issues are the exceptional situation.


----------



## Senniha

alexandrebr said:


> So, would Zen 3 (5600X, for instance), Bios 6.62 and XMP @3200MHz (G.Skill FlareX) work without issue? I've noticed some people here have replaced the cpu for Zen3 but, indeed, up to now I don't know if issues are the exceptional situation.


Yes up to 3200/1600 IF working flawless without WHEA errors.I work it for 3 months my 5900x without any problem.


----------



## fcchin

On gaming the 3800x pulls only around 60 watts power so little. Versus GPU 150 watts ~ 240 watts on 6900 XT = 




Even on Call of Duty, also only 50++ watts on 3800x = 




I've been thinking a long time for next mobo not care about VRM heat dissipation. There's a MSI x570-A pro for US$75 only used with receipt entitled 2 years warranty still. This is the worst VRM thermal performer shown by hardware unboxed, but I figured a change of 13w/mK thermal pads plus a small fan dedicated to the VRM should be more than enough for 3800x pulling 60 watts for gaming.

[EDIT = opppsss GPU-Z report only x8 lanes at GPU]


----------



## kithylin

fcchin said:


> I've been thinking a long time for next mobo not care about VRM heat dissipation. There's a MSI x570-A pro for US$75 only used with receipt entitled 2 years warranty still. This is the worst VRM thermal performer shown by hardware unboxed, but I figured a change of 13w/mK thermal pads plus a small fan dedicated to the VRM should be more than enough for 3800x pulling 60 watts for gaming.


Just remember if you try to use that board: Never enable PBO And don't overclock the CPU. Run it at 100% stock and it should be fine. In fact at the very least try to under-volt it if possible. For example: AMD defaulted my 5800X to run at 1.435v for cpu V-Core voltage on my X570 motherboard when playing games on system defaults in bios out of the box..  It's perfectly happy at 1.3125v instead I found out.


----------



## mr-o

dear friend
can anyone help my problem? I have an Asrock X370 Taichi motherboard, this motherboard died after downgrading the bios from bios version 6.40 to version 5.60. using an amd ryzen 5 1600 processor and finally it can't boot, there is a post code b0 , while I'm reading the manual b0 is the same as a memory problem, I tried to move the ram slot and replace the ram the problem is still the same b0. is there any other way so that my motherboard can work normally again, and can friends here help me, for example, give me a backup of the bios file in the form of *.bin so that I can manually restore the bios on my motherboard, I hope that my friends here will help me. thanks


----------



## kithylin

mr-o said:


> dear friend
> can anyone help my problem? I have an Asrock X370 Taichi motherboard, this motherboard died after downgrading the bios from bios version 6.40 to version 5.60. using an amd ryzen 5 1600 processor and finally it can't boot, there is a post code b0 , while I'm reading the manual b0 is the same as a memory problem, I tried to move the ram slot and replace the ram the problem is still the same b0. is there any other way so that my motherboard can work normally again, and can friends here help me, for example, give me a backup of the bios file in the form of *.bin so that I can manually restore the bios on my motherboard, I hope that my friends here will help me. thanks


Do you have any other ram modules you can try in the board? The problem could be the ram, not the board. Also make sure you perform a cmos reset via the reset cmos jumper or the button and try that.


----------



## mr-o

kithylin said:


> Do you have any other ram modules you can try in the board? The problem could be the ram, not the board. Also make sure you perform a cmos reset via the reset cmos jumper or the button and try that.


I have some new memory ( klevv, avexir, Gskill ) and the results are the same B0 , I have replaced the 1500x series processor and the same thing, stopped at code B0 , unfortunately when I downgraded the bios I forgot to back up the bios in the form of a "*.bin" or * file. rom, can anyone help with backing up the bios using "Universal BIOS Backup Toolkit 2.0" to the bios file xxxx.bin / xxx.rom file, for the Asrock x370 taichi mobo series, thanks a lot


----------



## fcchin

mr-o said:


> I have some new memory ( klevv, avexir, Gskill ) and the results are the same B0 , I have replaced the 1500x series processor and the same thing, stopped at code B0 , unfortunately when I downgraded the bios I forgot to back up the bios in the form of a "*.bin" or * file. rom, can anyone help with backing up the bios using "Universal BIOS Backup Toolkit 2.0" to the bios file xxxx.bin / xxx.rom file, for the Asrock x370 taichi mobo series, thanks a lot


Just rename any bios version to 12345678.BIN

Make sure only 8 characters in front. There's no format difference, no format change, all the bioses from ASRock official website are actually .BIN

they just made their uefi Instant Flash willing to accept non .BIN extension.

check the convert x370_taichi to x470_taichi using flashrom and you'll see instructions regarding .BIN rename from ASRock website download.


----------



## garych

I learned zen guys.
My dumb ass decided to flash back to 6.40 from 6.62 through afuefi and it failed during erase. So, naturally, the board wasn't booting anymore.
Ordered CH341a, SOIC8 clip and 1.8v adapter from ali to revive it for a total of less than $7.
Screwed around with it for few hours as reading wasn't giving the same file hash and also couldn't erase properly.
Then decided to remove the CPU(maybe it's an obvious step for some), now reading hashes matched and erasing worked, so I flashed 6.40 and finally was able to boot again.
Pretty cheap life lesson, I guess.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> I learned zen guys.
> My dumb ass decided to flash back to 6.40 from 6.62 through afuefi and it failed during erase. So, naturally, the board wasn't booting anymore.
> Ordered CH341a, SOIC8 clip and 1.8v adapter from ali to revive it for a total of less than $7.
> Screwed around with it for few hours as reading wasn't giving the same file hash and also couldn't erase properly.
> Then decided to remove the CPU(maybe it's an obvious step for some), now reading hashes matched and erasing worked, so I flashed 6.40 and finally was able to boot again.
> Pretty cheap life lesson, I guess.


Thank you for that post one thing is for sure i sure in the hell won't be flashing down lol. I figured that would fail.


----------



## polkfan

kithylin said:


> The big difference in price with AMD is VRM design and it matters. One example why it matters: If someone was to put a 16 core 5950X in a $120 budget B550 motherboard then several things would happen: it most likely would run super hot, likely thermal throttle the chip, not even hit it's maximum boost clocks, and just be a terrible experience all around because of the weak VRM design on the cheap motherboards. It would probably also seriously effect the longevity of the motherboard and processor (They wouldn't live very long with the VRM's running 125c constantly). If someone wants to use a big chip like that they have to buy an expensive motherboard to get the most out of it. Fortunately though with time things change. The X370 Taichi can be had for about $120 used today and it has a big enough VRM to easily handle 16 core chips with no issues.


I mean i agree but then again a 5900X stock sips on power imo Zen 3 isn't rocketlake lol

Edit
Actually overall Zen has been a very efficient design throughout its whole life imo my 3700x barely even see's 50 watts most of the time.


----------



## kithylin

polkfan said:


> I mean i agree but then again a 5900X stock sips on power imo Zen 3 isn't rocketlake lol
> 
> Edit
> Actually overall Zen has been a very efficient design throughout its whole life imo my 3700x barely even see's 50 watts most of the time.


If you're using stock speeds out of the box, sure. But actually tuning ryzen chips properly (Maxed PBO with all power limits disabled) can get the juice going a good bit up there.


----------



## papatsonis

has anybody the luxury of 2 cpus( 2x00) in order to try the L4.76 for x470 taichi?

Neues *Beta*-UEFI/BIOS nur für *ASRock X470 Taichi*.
Version: L*4.76* von 2021/08/25
AGESA: Combo v2 PI 1.2.0.3 Patch C


Update AMD AM4 AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.3 Patch C
Enable AMD CPU fTPM in BIOS default
Apply DRAM auto rule
*Bugfix* for RAM settings with a 5000 Series APU (5700G)


----------



## devildozen

I suffered from memory overclocking errors for a long time and ended up buying an Asrock X570 PG Velocita. I'm happy now.


----------



## Biały Wilk

I did went from 6.40 to 6.62 and I must say it's better. My spec is Ryzen 3600X and 32GB HyperX 3333MHz (4 sticks). With 6.40 running prime95 test gave me errors when xmp was set for 3333MHz. Now after testing no errors so in my case my RAM works better with this bios. What more I got Radeon 5700XT and I can swith SAM now  This bios looks different and I even got 40 more MHz when using PBO for auto-overclock.


----------



## garych

Does anyone have issues with fTPM?
I'm trying to use Windows 11 with fTPM enabled, but that damn thing causes system to randomly crash with no error or anything throughout the day.
Once disabled, there are no issues.
I remember trying to enable it few years ago just to see it in device manager in Windows, but it did some weird stuff back then as well.
If that's a hardware or firmware design flaw, then how are we going to use Windows 11 that requires this? And if there will be no further BIOS updates, are we just expected to throw boards out, even though system is otherwise fully compatible?


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> If that's a hardware or firmware design flaw, then how are we going to use Windows 11 that requires this?


Just modify the windows 11 installer and completely remove the TPM requirement during install and then it will never need it once it's running. Linus released a video explaining in detail how to do it. TPM is _NOT_ required to run windows 11. It's a fake Microsoft requirement for no reason. If it's not working for you with your system with windows 11 then just don't use it.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> Just modify the windows 11 installer and completely remove the TPM requirement during install and then it will never need it once it's running. Linus released a video explaining in detail how to do it. TPM is _NOT_ required to run windows 11. It's a fake Microsoft requirement for no reason. If it's not working for you with your system with windows 11 then just don't use it.


I've successfully installed Windows 11 multiple times now, w/ and w/o the workarounds. And while you can workaround and then run without TPM for now, nobody guarantees that you won't have to enable it later just to be able to install some updates, or that workarounds won't stop working after release build.


----------



## fcchin

I'm looking for PCIe4 bioses, be is x370TC or x470TC, anyone knows for sure?

I've got a 6900XT in slot_1 and pulled out Gen3 NVMe in M.2_socket_1, so there's no chance of a Gen3 device blocking Gen4.

I've tried x370's 5.67 and 5.64, have not tried 5.61. Both 5.67 and 5.64 does not have PCIe4.

I also tried x470's 3.5 and 3.46, both also don't have PCIe. 

While x470's 4.6 don't have SAM, only found x370's 6.62 have SAM.

Interestingly x470's 4.6 have more selections of PCIe lanes configuration instead of x16 or x8+x8, the extras are x8+x4+x4 and x4+x4+x4+x4


----------



## garych

fcchin said:


> Interestingly x470's 4.6 have more selections of PCIe lanes configuration instead of x16 or x8+x8, the extras are x8+x4+x4 and x4+x4+x4+x4


it would be useless anyway, we don't have slots to split it any other way


----------



## fcchin

garych said:


> it would be useless anyway, we don't have slots to split it any other way


I was thinking the x8 x4 x4 would be perfect for a GPU + Optane900p + M.2nvme. Which is what I'm running now in effect on 6.62, just that 6.62 does say it can do it, but it does.


----------



## fcchin

Gen4_nvme is getting cheaper to the point 500Gb Gen4 = Gen3, am thinking of getting one and give up SAM instead, hence don't mind running older bios, since I'm on Zen2 only. 

Only 1TB Gen4 is still higher priced, but already within reach.


----------



## garych

fcchin said:


> I was thinking the x8 x4 x4 would be perfect for a GPU + Optane900p + M.2nvme. Which is what I'm running now in effect on 6.62, just that 6.62 does say it can do it, but it does.


It can only do x16 and x8x8 split.
Top m2_1 slot has its own x4 lanes from CPU, bottom m2_2 is PCIe 2.0 x4 through chipset, and it only works when bottom PCIe x16(size only) slot is unoccupied, as that slot is using same PCIe 2.0 x4 lanes from chipset.
Ryzens have 24 lanes in total.


----------



## fcchin

garych said:


> It can only do x16 and x8x8 split.
> Top m2_1 slot has its own x4 lanes from CPU, bottom m2_2 is PCIe 2.0 x4 through chipset, and it only works when bottom PCIe x16(size only) slot is unoccupied, as that slot is using same PCIe 2.0 x4 lanes from chipset.
> Ryzens have 24 lanes in total.


errr yeah that's what I meant, the original 16x-gpu 4x-m.2 4x-chipset, which I'm running 8x-gpu + 4x-optane900p + wasted-4x then 4x-m.2

EDIT - else I would need a PCIe_riser 8x to eat up all the lanes for 2x m.2 gen4, assuming if I find the illusive bios that was saying had pcie4 .......


----------



## garych

fcchin said:


> errr yeah that's what I meant, the original 16x-gpu 4x-m.2 4x-chipset, which I'm running 8x-gpu + 4x-optane900p + wasted-4x then 4x-m.2
> 
> EDIT - else I would need a PCIe_riser 8x to eat up all the lanes for 2x m.2 gen4, assuming if I find the illusive bios that was saying had pcie4 .......


and that x16/x8x8 option menu is only meant for those x16 lanes for PCIe slots, so it won't be able to do anything else for you anyway


----------



## fcchin

Yeah, found x470's L3.43 has pcie4. Surprisingly UEFI does not show Gen4, not even Gen3 this time, but in Windows shows running Gen4, so I've been checking wrongly, gotto reflash some of them to recheck.

Hmmmmmm if I plug a Gen3 nvme back into M.2 socket 1 (ultra) and the Optane900p=Gen3 into PCIe slot_2, would they explode ???? kakakakakaka tomorrow test..... I bloodly hope it's smart enough to know ..........


----------



## fcchin

OK, hello guys, 1st thing 1st, Optane900p in slot 2 running bios Gen4, did NOT blow up..... hahaha, but it can't POST, last code is 90 I think, then bootloop, that was with single 16x in uefi. Then I think also tried 8x + 8x and hope that second lanes would be smart enough to switch to Gen3...... hmmmmm, may be I forgot to test this....... anyway...... 

I think also tested XMP, did not POST, because haven't found VDDG_IOD or does not appear to allow manual voltage of 0.95v, Only found deep inside cldo_VDDP and VDDG_CCD for manual adjustment, which might be not enough. The uefi UI is old, not everything need in first page of tweaker, didn't like to dig in so deep just a set one thing, so end of x470's L3.43 bios test, and moving on next to L4.73 heard to have SAM.


----------



## fcchin

x470's L4.73 very good for me, (PBO ON), yes confirm have SAM
vs
x370 6.62 (full auto without PBO)
does it make that much of a difference below???

1st sub topic is TEMPERATURE of CPU Tctrl
Drop more than 20 celcius when cold boot up, Hong Kong morning room 30 celcius, CPU Tctrl 42C, versus x370's 6.62 would be immediately 60C+++, both on Ryzen balanced power plan, but after liquid cooling temperate rises and saturate to room temperature loop or whatever, average temperature is 50C+++, this is still a whole 10C less than x370's 6.62

2nd sub topic is CPU power consumption
x470's L4.73 uses less power, idling around 31 watts, versus x370's 6.62 50 watts++

3rd sub topic is Ghz value
x470's L4.73 averagely shows 4.4ghz (via Core Temp gadget on taskbar), 4.5ghz appears once in a while, versus x370's 6.62 usually 4.3ghz and rarely 4.4ghz, not to mention the 4.5ghz not in sight at all.....

4th sub topic is XMP
A) Still not load secondaries, gotto manually input all secondaries.
B) I previous said, tRRD_L needed 15, but limited to 12, hence bugged out loading secondaries. I suspect this is the singular parameter to cause secondaries to fail, I was wrong, because C)
C) now I conclude my B) is wrong, because x470's L3.43 will load secondaries XMP but WITHOUT tRRD_L 15, it would remain AUTO, means did not read, again because range was limited from 4 to 12 only, so I have to manually input 15, but then UI will report auto adjusted to 12. So I left it at 12.

5th sub topic is POST
i) x470's L4.73 shows 50% different post codes than x370's 6.62 - they are completely different beast.

6th sub topic FAN rpm detecting via A-Tuning from x570 = ASRock Motherboard Utility ver:3.0.413 (also used in x370's 6.62)
i) less error detection, i.e. less chance of seeing 10%=5000rpm
20%=0rpm
30%=200rpm
they are not linear.
ii) more values at lower rpm, some of fans now shows less rpm, i.e. previous minimum is 1400rpm, now has a 500rpm and actually works, can see the fins spin much slower.

7th sub topic DRAM voltage offset ???
o) uefi set to 1.35v but HWinfo shows 1.33v
oo) sorry haven't run stress test, I don't like wasting electricity bills
ooo) but I did game for 2 or 3 hours Mechwarrior 5, then web browsing, youtube, 10 hours straight no problem..... (simple PBO ON, no extra recipe)
【edit start】
oooo) HWinfo shows 1.33v, uefi's hardware monitoring also 1.33v only.
ooooo) Then change from 1.35v up to 1.38v and reboot, finally UEFI's hardware shows 1.368v
【edit end】

errr if I remember more will EDIT later.

Does this mean we should try to use up to x470's L4.76 beta now? may be even more surprises ??? even for Zen2 I mean......

【edit】I did install new AMD chipset driver 3.08.17.735 due to new vulnerability found, might this be the true reason for power reduction hence temperature drop?








AMD Chipset Vulnerability Leaks Passwords, Patch Available


Apply this patch right away if you have an AMD CPU.




www.tomshardware.com





extra info
AMD chipset IC part number is
X370 : 17A2 , 218-0891007
X470 : 47B2 , 218-0891008
=

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268905432459837444
supplimental
A520 = 218-0891015

hhahahah crazy https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E_-rJKAX0AI-5tn?format=jpg&name=900x900


----------



## wizardwiz

fcchin said:


> x470's L4.73 very good for me, (PBO ON), yes confirm have SAM
> vs
> x370 6.62 (full auto without PBO)
> does it make that much of a difference below???
> 
> 1st sub topic is TEMPERATURE of CPU Tctrl
> Drop more than 20 celcius when cold boot up, Hong Kong morning room 30 celcius, CPU Tctrl 42C, versus x370's 6.62 would be immediately 60C+++, both on Ryzen balanced power plan, but after liquid cooling temperate rises and saturate to room temperature loop or whatever, average temperature is 50C+++, this is still a whole 10C less than x370's 6.62
> 
> 2nd sub topic is CPU power consumption
> x470's L4.73 uses less power, idling around 31 watts, versus x370's 6.62 50 watts++
> 
> 3rd sub topic is Ghz value
> x470's L4.73 averagely shows 4.4ghz (via Core Temp gadget on taskbar), 4.5ghz appears once in a while, versus x370's 6.62 usually 4.3ghz and rarely 4.4ghz, not to mention the 4.5ghz not in sight at all.....
> 
> 4th sub topic is XMP
> A) Still not load secondaries, gotto manually input all secondaries.
> B) I previous said, tRRD_L needed 15, but limited to 12, hence bugged out loading secondaries. I suspect this is the singular parameter to cause secondaries to faii, I was wrong, because C)
> C) now I conclude my B) is wrong, because x470's L3.43 will load secondaries XMP but withOUT tRRD_L 15, it would remain AUTO, means did not read, again because range was set from 4 to 12 only, so I have to manually input 15, but then UI will report auto adjusted to 12.
> 
> 5th sub topic is POST
> i) x470's L4.73 shows 50% different post codes than x370's 6.62 - they are completely different beast.
> 
> 6th sub topic FAN rpm detecting via A-Tuning from x570 = ASRock Motherboard Utility ver:3.0.413 (also used in x370's 6.62)
> i) less error detection, i.e. less change of seeing 10% 5000rpm 20% 0rpm 30% 200rpm
> ii) more values at lower rpm, some of fans shows now shows less rpm, i.e. previous minimum is 1400rpm, now has a 500rpm and actually works, can see the fins much slower.
> 
> 7th sub topic DRAM voltage offset ???
> o) uefi set to 1.35v but HWinfo shows 1.33v
> oo) sorry haven't run stress test, I don't like wasting electricity bills
> ooo) but I did game for 2 or 3 hours Mechwarrior 5, then web browsing, youtube, 10 hours straight no problem..... (simple PBO ON, no extra recipe)
> 
> errr if I remember more will EDIT later.
> 
> Does this mean we should try to use up to x470's L4.76 beta now? may be even more surprises ??? even for Zen2 I mean......
> 
> 【edit】I did install new AMD chipset driver 3.08.17.735 due to new vulnerability found, might this be the true reason for power reduction hence temperature drop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Chipset Vulnerability Leaks Passwords, Patch Available
> 
> 
> Apply this patch right away if you have an AMD CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tomshardware.com


from your post I understand you're using ZEN2 cpu and not the 5000 series?


----------



## fcchin

zhadoom said:


> I wonder if the last x470 bios is still blocked in ryzen 5000 using in x370 taichi.


may be this don't block them anymore ??? see post #549 google translated for your convenience.








[Sammelthread] AMD AGESA - Übersicht aller BIOS-Versionen


Haben die neuen B450 Bios Versionen von Asus dann auch gleich ein Update auf AMD AM4 AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.3 Patch C bekommen ?? Oder nur den W11 Support. Von einer neuen AGESA stand jedenfalls nix dabei. Aber das hätten die ja gleich mit erledigen können so wie bei ASRock jetzt.




translate.google.com


----------



## fcchin

wizardwiz said:


> I have tried 4.73, same result. still getting 4D


Wanna try beta L4.76 ???? see above post.


----------



## 1devomer

fcchin said:


> 7th sub topic DRAM voltage offset ???
> o) uefi set to 1.35v but HWinfo shows 1.33v
> oo) sorry haven't run stress test, I don't like wasting electricity bills
> ooo) but I did game for 2 or 3 hours Mechwarrior 5, then web browsing, youtube, 10 hours straight no problem..... (simple PBO ON, no extra recipe)


To be sure, you need to read the memory voltage value yourself, with a multimeter.
As you saw during my testing with X470-F bios, on the X370-F, the memory voltage tuning is locked as soon you cross-flash.
You need to confirm whatever the memory respond to bios tuning or not, bios and HWInfo readings are useless in this case.

And from what you are reporting, it seems the Taichi suffer the same blocking limitation implemented by AMD.
The memory management is an AGESA module, not a usual UEFI module, which mean that AMD deliberately lock the memory voltage.

Which translate to having 1.089v memory voltage, which does not boot, in my case, with X470-F old AGESA.
Which translate to having 1.198v memory voltage, which boots, in my case, with the X470-F latest AGESA.
Obviously, i was not able to change the memory voltage values, neither from the bios, nor via windows software.

Maybe being able to run successfully 5K series cpu, but with limited locked memory support, as users reported in this thread.


----------



## fcchin

wizardwiz said:


> from your post I understand you're using ZEN2 cpu and not the 5000 series?


correct, I'm on 3800x.


----------



## fcchin

1devomer said:


> To be sure, you need to read the memory voltage value yourself, with a multimeter.
> As you saw during my testing with X470-F bios, on the X370-F, the memory voltage tuning is locked as soon you cross-flash.
> You need to confirm whatever the memory respond to bios tuning or not, bios and HWInfo readings are useless in this case.
> 
> And from what you are reporting, it seems the Taichi suffer the same blocking limitation implemented by AMD.
> The memory management is an AGESA module, not a usual UEFI module, which mean that AMD deliberately lock the memory voltage.
> 
> Which translate to having 1.089v memory voltage, which does not boot, in my case, with X470-F old AGESA.
> Which translate to having 1.198v memory voltage, which boots, in my case, with the X470-F latest AGESA.
> Obviously, i was not able to change the memory voltage values, neither from the bios, nor via windows software.
> 
> Which mean being able to run successfully 5K series cpu, but with limited locked memory support, as users reported in this thread.


OIC, I understand more deeply now. 

Before reading your post this morning, last night I went into UEFI's hardware monitoring and saw 1.33v same as HWinfo, sure enough PC crach while installing new radeon driver 21.9.2

So went into UEFI change from 1.35v up to 1.38v and reboot, after which shows 1.368v and enter windows and HWinfo shows 1.368v, finally install radeon driver 21.9.2 OK. 

errr would you agree I can change voltage and not locked? may be because Zen2 ???


----------



## fcchin

BoneCrusherXes said:


> Thanks eyeryone
> 
> 
> 
> I tested these X470 Bios Versions : 4.60, 4.62, 4.70, 4.73
> None of them works with Zen3, so its not a problem with agesa 1200.
> Strange not even X470 4.60 is working. But if i compare X370 6.62 vs X470 4.60 SMU for Zen3 is 56.30.0 vs 56.40.0 (dont know the agesa versions, 1100C & 1100D maybe ?)
> Would like to test an older X470 with Z3 SMU 56.30.0 to check if that is working but dont know if there is any bios with that version around.
> At least i could not find one.


Thanks for replying in PM.

Good luck to next L4.76, we all pray for you and all that the statement: -
3）apply DRAM auto rule (good news vs bad news) 【could be the LOCK that everyone's been talking about vs could be return to normal DRAM rule???】
4）Bugfix for 5000 specifically 5700G ..... hmmmmm may be this fixes the LOCK problem??? may be this is the bug........ and not got fixed?










but I seem to remember some 5000 users can overclock dram to 3766mhz...... ???


----------



## 1devomer

fcchin said:


> OIC, I understand more deeply now.
> 
> Before reading your post this morning, last night I went into UEFI's hardware monitoring and saw 1.33v same as HWinfo, sure enough PC crach while installing new radeon driver 21.9.2
> 
> So went into UEFI change from 1.35v up to 1.38v and reboot, after which shows 1.368v and enter windows and HWinfo shows 1.368v, finally install radeon driver 21.9.2 OK.
> 
> errr would you agree I can change voltage and not locked? may be because Zen2 ???


You are the one who can confirm this. 
When using the Asrock unlocked bios with a 5k series, the memory voltage is locked, hence why users complaining, that they can't load even the usual XMP profile.
You need some good ram, my B-die would boot at 1.2v, but i couldn't go past 3200Mhz C18, when i cross-flashed the X470-F bios, with my R5 3600.

So, if when flashing the x470's L4.73, you are able to tighten your ram timing at high speed, like 3600/3800Mhz C15/C16, it means that indeed you have ram voltage.
There is no way that the ram would successfully be stable at 3800Mhz C16 with only 1.2v-1.35v.

If the memory voltage works, it is a very good news, you got updated AGESA and newer bios options for your 3800x.
It would be even better if this would hold true, even when one plugs a 5K series cpu, with the cross-flashed bios.
Looking at the post of @BoneCrusherXes you quoted, it seems the 5K series is not working when cross-flashing.


----------



## Senniha

1devomer said:


> You are the one who can confirm this.
> When using the Asrock unlocked bios with a 5k series, the memory voltage is locked, hence why users complaining, that they can't load even the usual XMP profile.
> You need some good ram, my B-die would boot at 1.2v, but i couldn't go past 3200Mhz C18, when i cross-flashed the X470-F bios, with my R5 3600.
> 
> So, if when flashing the x470's L4.73, you are able to tighten your ram timing at high speed, like 3600/3800Mhz C15/C16, it means that indeed you have ram voltage.
> There is no way that the ram would successfully be stable at 3800Mhz C16 with only 1.2v-1.35v.


Which memory voltage is locked when you refer on 6.62 with Zen3?


----------



## 1devomer

Senniha said:


> Which memory voltage is locked when you refer on 6.62 with Zen3?


I have only tested with Zen2 on Asus boards, with Asus X470 bios.
The main memory voltage is locked when i flashed the X470 bios, alongside my R5 3600.
I could not tune my ram setting with the X470 bios, i tried to change the memory voltage, but the output memory VRM reading, using a multimeter, was stuck to 1.2v.

Hence, i concluded that on that the Taichi suffered from the same issue, since users complained that they could not tune their ram.
Even XMP profiles would not load, which is what i experienced with the X470 Asus bios, my B-die would not load the XPM profile [email protected]@1.35v.
My memory could only train up to [email protected], with the main memory voltage locked of 1.2v.

So, you have to try yourself, if you notice that when trying to setup the memory oc, you are not able to tune the memory frequency or run tight timing.
Most likely, the ram voltage is locked to a defined value, even when punching 1.5v in the bios.
Especially if with the OG Taichi bios, you were able to run high memory clocks with tight timings, which require higher memory voltages, from 1.35v to 1.5v.
The best is to get a multimeter and check if the bios memory voltages, match effectively with the memory output VRM, if having a lot of troubles tuning the ram.


----------



## L0nerism

I've had to crawl back to this board again temporarily since the B550 Taichi has to be sent out for RMA. I am glad to see my 3200c12 timings still work just fine.

Edit: Couldn't resist seeing if this 1700 could do DDR4-3600. Answer is, yes. Passed 800% HCI overnight.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Since the WHEA error issue persists, here's a link to my current settings, WHEA free.

I hope you'll find it helpful.

I don't know if it's relevant, my 5600X is a dual ccd part.









Taichi+5600X settings.rar


Compressed (zipped) Folder



1drv.ms


----------



## PJVol

Dekaohtoura said:


> don't know if it's relevant,


^^^


----------



## 1devomer

Dekaohtoura said:


> Since the WHEA error issue persists, here's a link to my current settings, WHEA free.
> 
> I hope you'll find it helpful.
> 
> I don't know if it's relevant, my 5600X is a dual ccd part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taichi+5600X settings.rar
> 
> 
> Compressed (zipped) Folder
> 
> 
> 
> 1drv.ms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527215


Can you please check the Win10 Event Viewer, start by searching for WHEA in the Custom Logs > Administrative Event, and post the WHEA errors reports you find.
You are looking for WHEA errors ID18 or ID19 or any other suspect power management errors.


----------



## Evil Penguin

What’s the latest BIOS for the X370 that isn’t for the X470?
I’m trying to find it but no luck. 
Much appreciated.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

1devomer said:


> Can you please check the Win10 Event Viewer, start by searching for WHEA in the Custom Logs > Administrative Event, and post the WHEA errors reports you find.
> You are looking for WHEA errors ID18 or ID19 or any other suspect power management errors.


Here's all I could find (I hope I'm looking at the right place)










I can tell you when and why each one of these occurred...I was messing around with various BIOS options, deliberately trying to find some "weak" settings.

I usually go for 2+hours of BFV sessions, Hwinfo on the background...zero reports.

edit: 

Here's a different sorting view.


----------



## 1devomer

Dekaohtoura said:


> Here's all I could find (I hope I'm looking at the right place)
> 
> View attachment 2527314
> 
> 
> I can tell you when and why each one of these occurred...I was messing around with various BIOS options, deliberately trying to find some "weak" settings.
> 
> I usually go for 2+hours of BFV sessions, Hwinfo on the background...zero reports.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Here's a different sorting view.
> 
> View attachment 2527315


Long story short, there are two kinds of WHEA:
-ID18 which is usually a Cache Hierarchy error.
-ID19 which usually is Bus/Interconnect error.

WHEA ID18 equal to a bad and/or weak chiplet, issues may or may not solved, by voltage tweaks.
WHEA ID19 equal to IF and Memory stress, when the cpu is pushed far what its own quality allows.

At launch, AMD tried to get the max out of these 5K chiplets, hence some 5950/5900, that didn't pass the final validation, got downgraded to 5800/5600.
But there were two kind of dual chips, some in which the worst chiplet got deactivated clocking wonderfully, some instead having the best chiplet being deactivated clocking the worst.

To sums up, you have to check carefully the WHEA report and check which Processor APIC ID core report the error.
In addition, you can run CoreCycler to find the weaker cores, there is a thread on the forum.
Alongside finding a good cross flashed bios, that allow CO curve tuning or per CCX tuning for static overclock.

Dunno if you are having any other issues with the cpu, but usually disabling the C-States and/or locking the pci-e to Gen3 helps.
You have to find out, if the cpu overclock nicely or not, i would still want to try it on a b550/X570, if the occasion would present.


----------



## PJVol

Dekaohtoura said:


> I usually go for 2+hours of BFV sessions, Hwinfo on the background...zero reports.


There's nothing to worry about. Its pretty common for the 2ccd downbins run whea19-free, so with a good b-die 4200 cl16 won't take much effort.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

1devomer said:


> Long story short, there are two kinds of WHEA:
> -ID18 which is usually a Cache Hierarchy error.
> -ID19 which usually is Bus/Interconnect error.
> 
> WHEA ID18 equal to a bad and/or weak chiplet, issues may or may not solved, by voltage tweaks.
> WHEA ID19 equal to IF and Memory stress, when the cpu is pushed far what its own quality allows.
> 
> At launch, AMD tried to get the max out of these 5K chiplets, hence some 5950/5900, that didn't pass the final validation, got downgraded to 5800/5600.
> But there were two kind of dual chips, some in which the worst chiplet got deactivated clocking wonderfully, some instead having the best chiplet being deactivated clocking the worst.
> 
> To sums up, you have to check carefully the WHEA report and check which Processor APIC ID core report the error.
> In addition, you can run CoreCycler to find the weaker cores, there is a thread on the forum.
> Alongside finding a good cross flashed bios, that allow CO curve tuning or per CCX tuning for static overclock.
> 
> Dunno if you are having any other issues with the cpu, but usually disabling the C-States and/or locking the pci-e to Gen3 helps.
> You have to find out, if the cpu overclock nicely or not, i would still want to try it on a b550/X570, if the occasion would present.


I'm not having any problems, none at all. No WHEA errors since I stopped messing around with various BIOS options, I've been stable 24/7.

There's been quite a discussion here, regarding WHEA errors when setting mem/IF >3200/1600 but I got to 3800/1900 after 20-30', using 1usmus' DramCalc, with my 5600X. On my old mem kit, I could go to 3466/1733, also WHEA error-free, so I wanted to share my settings and see if anyone would find them useful.



PJVol said:


> There's nothing to worry about. *Its pretty common for the 2ccd downbins run whea19-free*, so with a good b-die 4200 cl16 won't take much effort.


No, no worries, no worries at all. That's the first time anyone confirms my hypothesis for the 2ccd chips. Any literature on this?

4200/2100IF on a 5600X? Is it possible?


----------



## 1devomer

Dekaohtoura said:


> I'm not having any problems, none at all. No WHEA errors since I stopped messing around with various BIOS options, I've been stable 24/7.
> 
> There's been quite a discussion here, regarding WHEA errors when setting mem/IF >3200/1600 but I got to 3800/1900 after 20-30', using 1usmus' DramCalc, with my 5600X. On my old mem kit, I could go to 3466/1733, also WHEA error-free, so I wanted to share my settings and see if anyone would find them useful.
> 
> 
> 
> No, no worries, no worries at all. That's the first time anyone confirms my hypothesis for the 2ccd chips. Any literature on this?
> 
> 4200/2100IF on a 5600X? Is it possible?


Good, just remember the day you wish to revisit your bios settings, that having WHEA ID 19 because of the IF/Memory, is not the same thing as having WHEA ID18 because of the cores.


----------



## fcchin

Dekaohtoura said:


> 4200/2100IF on a 5600X? Is it possible?


@Veii's got it = Veii


----------



## kithylin

fcchin said:


> @Veii's got it = Veii


It looks like they have rare 0.001% silicon there. Also they're pushing SoC beyond safe levels to do that. I would guess that CPU probably won't last too long if used daily at those settings.


----------



## Veii

Dekaohtoura said:


> 4200/2100IF on a 5600X? Is it possible?
> 
> 
> fcchin said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Veii's got it = Veii
> 
> 
> kithylin said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like they have rare 0.001% silicon there. Also they're pushing SoC beyond safe levels to do that. I would guess that CPU probably won't last too long if used daily at those settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...










AMD max overclocking voltage


Hello, I'm new to overclocking and I'm not shure about the max "safe" voltages on an amd 5000 platform. I have a 5950x a asus crossfire dark hero and a gskill 4000 cl16 kit. I have a kind of stable profile where i did only memory, soc, and fclk overclocking. memory voltage = 1.51 v, soc = 1.3 v...




www.overclock.net












Zen RAM OC Leaderboards


Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...




docs.google.com




Zen 3 sheet ~ many can hold 2100, package throttle will ways happen
Package throttle does not change FCLK stability reason, but shows lack of voltage

Sample is silver/gold
Chance out of current to draw dual CCD bugged, ~5-6%
Chance out of first batch to get better sample ~78-80%
Chance for drawn first batch sample to hold 2100 FCLK stable ~83%

Chance for every Vermeer sample to reach 2000 FCLK ~98%
* if WHEA #19 does not happen, because sensor does not report wrong values

Do not ignorantly think, AMD made no progress since 2nd gen
Substrate color changed, PSP-FW & IMC-FW changed
Scaling and "safeness" changed

Sample has not shown any-% degradation since nearly a year
Not in frequency, not in requested voltage for stability
Neither DIMM nor Silicon, as ranges fall withing AMDs allowed and automatically applied
Settings are undervolts, compared to real maximum voltage range for fabric frequency

Edit:
Personal sample can hold 2133, but package throttle still is a bit too much
Results are not satisfying enough, compared to the 2100 set


----------



## 1devomer

Veii said:


> AMD max overclocking voltage
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm new to overclocking and I'm not shure about the max "safe" voltages on an amd 5000 platform. I have a 5950x a asus crossfire dark hero and a gskill 4000 cl16 kit. I have a kind of stable profile where i did only memory, soc, and fclk overclocking. memory voltage = 1.51 v, soc = 1.3 v...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen RAM OC Leaderboards
> 
> 
> Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen 3 sheet ~ many can hold 2100, package throttle will ways happen
> Package throttle does not change FCLK stability reason, but shows lack of voltage
> 
> Sample is silver/gold
> Chance out of current to draw dual CCD bugged, ~5-6%
> Chance out of first batch to get better sample ~78-80%
> Chance for drawn first batch sample to hold 2100 FCLK stable ~83%
> 
> Chance for every Vermeer sample to reach 2000 FCLK ~98%
> * if WHEA #19 does not happen, because sensor does not report wrong values
> 
> Do not ignorantly think, AMD made no progress since 2nd gen
> Substrate color changed, PSP-FW & IMC-FW changed
> Scaling and "safeness" changed
> 
> Sample has not shown any-% degradation since nearly a year
> Not in frequency, not in requested voltage for stability
> Neither DIMM nor Silicon, as ranges fall withing AMDs allowed and automatically applied
> Settings are undervolts, compared to real maximum voltage range for fabric frequency
> 
> Edit:
> Personal sample can hold 2133, but package throttle still is a bit too much
> Results are not satisfying enough, compared to the 2100 set


Your sample size and the way used to evaluate the silicon quality, is not scientifically, nor statistically receivable!
Please specify that the data you are using to provide the numbers in your post, comes from the AMD memory thread, and not from a more general and wide survey!
If the sample size come from the data gathered through CTR and Hydra, please provide the dataset, that we could also run the numbers!

Also, @W1zzard  from Techpowerup, is the only Techsite that bench with [email protected]@4.8Ghz cores, for his reviews.
Which is already viewed as a top bin 5800X cpu, which have been provided directly by AMD most likely, for review purposes!

I would also remember to anyone, the fight we have gone through, against AMD apologist, to get users RMA their faulty cpu, at Ryzen 5K launch.
That the users could finally get, what they bought for with their money and the care they deserved, even if not coming from AMD!

Last thing, we already got the discussion about the bins, how AMD manufacture its cpu, the validation that have been done and how AMD make his business.
I provided long posts, alongside publication papers coming from electronics engineering publishing sites, supporting the fact that AMD sold badly binned cpu!

Once again, i know you have some conflict of interest in the story, because of developing and gathering data, for purposes i don't want to even know.
So you are not being honest with users, at least you have not been honest with some of them, otherwise i wouldn't have fought alone, in 5950x issues thread!
So, please share your numbers with the appropriate disclaimer, and avoid polluting other threads, thank you again!

_*EDIT: I will not pollute the thread answering, nor i read your answer.*_
*I just want to be sure, that the readers, can have both point of views!
Personally, i have no other interest than the users, customers and AMD company well-being!

Please do your best to be in good faith and share effectively what you can!
Without loosing yourself in lengthy posts, or saying things that you can't defend!*
_*Thank you for your effort!*_


----------



## Veii

1devomer said:


> Your sample size and the way used to evaluate the silicon quality is not scientifically, nor statistically receivable.
> Please specify that the data you are using to provide the numbers in your post, comes from the AMD memory thread, and not from a more general and wide survey.


You have to go over me on an average vague writing, really ?

I could just say
"Close to every sample can reach 2000 FCLK if WHEA #19 error wouldn't be the issue, like it is for dual CCD 6,8 cores = first batch samples"
I could say
"Only the first batch samples can reach this, and then a [bigger than average] sample size will hit 2100, compared to 2000"

Gave you a range to orient from 0-100% by each factor, how likely it can be ~ to make it easier for you
But you still complain the information was not enough?


#19 is not FCLK related. Not directly
Reaching high FCLK and holding stability has barely anything to do with #19 issue
Start to read the posts you purposely ignore from, before trying to push an opinion onto me ~ who's answered in the data you purposely ignore to read (core cycler thread) 🙈


1devomer said:


> So you are not being honest with users, at least you have not been honest with some of them, otherwise i would'd have fought alone in 5950x thread!


I respond in threads i get mentioned
I respond if i chose to do so and it matched my free time
I respond only if the answer is fast and writable on the portable device, else it will be delayed till i get to a PC

If any of the last two options are not met, ~ i don't respond.
Sometimes show appreciation by giving +rep, sometimes show dislike by giving " -mad "
^ as reading recognition

This does not mean i ignore any post, when the answer delay is between 7-10days
Right now now, as you annoy me "my answer not being clear enough for you" ~ i am on holiday
I shouldn't bother with you "currently" at all to be very honest, but you assume wrong stuff ontop of my back


Spoiler: A confirmation for being on holiday ~ atm






















Mocking me about the accuracy i try to give responding, from my free time
Is not a correct thing to do.
If i personally feel a post lacked accuracy, i will edit it or requote it by a later date
Such is not for you to decide, so please stop annoying me with such
I don't think it is well-minded, but if it was because you need to quote me for your articles,
Hold back a little, you step to close !
Please 



1devomer said:


> otherwise i would'd have fought alone in 5950x thread!
> Thank you for sharing your numbers with the appropriate disclaimer, avoiding polluting other threads, thank you again!


I don't own a pure 5950X at the current moment
Only an 8+6(+2) cores 5600X, potential 14 core sample

Have two 5950X OC orders on backtrack for clients build
but they are mid october (now soon) and another 5600X with the exact same binning as mine (close friend) ~ who runs 2000 FCLK XMP without knowing much about Zen (stable)

Soon~


----------



## Veii

1devomer said:


> Also, @Wizard from Techpowerup, is the only techsite that bench with [email protected]@4.8Ghz cores.
> Which is already viewed as a top bin 5800X cpu!


I don't want to step on people's feet with this, soo i try to phrase it more nicely

Any "by 1usmus tools" silver sample, 5600X so to speak
Should be capable to hold 4.85 on all bad cores
Any 5800X even bronze, should be able to hold 4.8+ PBO, often 4.9+

their powerbudget-thottled L3 cache ~ after they start to memOC and SOC cuts too deply into their boosting-budget/reserves

This should absolutely not come over down-looking,
But to what i could see,
People still struggle with this, soo i can not take such media seriously
With any good intentions i want to share here 
Consumer & Overclocker have a too big gap, and overclocker spend months on a single sample vs review-media, only weeks

* my sample really is not good, and such is reflected on 1usmus's collected data from CTR and Hydra
*EDIT:*


Veii said:


> Any "by 1usmus tools" silver sample, 5600X so to speak
> Should be capable to hold 4.85 on all bad cores


That is because AMD does bin every sample down to +/- 30 CO values as range, before justifying it has to fuse away cores
This is not different since 12nm (1200AF re'release)

As well explained in lengthy posts on the core cycler thread
Every core has to hit maximum allowed by AMD Boost-override
(In the current state of only +200 restriction)
In rhe range of -30/+30 CO

The only way for "all cores" to hold it, is by not hitting any of the limiters in place (voltage and thermal)
Hardest one not hitting is prochot thermal limiter on the 5600X

5800X have it easier, as prochot is in the 95+ range, not 65c
Dual CCD 12,16 have it also easier, but there are more cores per CCD to balance

Dual CCD and Single CCD "minimum accepted quality" differs
On single CCD it was 4.6+ ghz passable inside -/+ 30 range
On dual CCD this can drop to bellow 4.55Ghz held
Such binning targets change and got changed up to available sizes of stock
And will change if AMD decides it is needed.
But such is trade secret.

I only can know it, as they made an oopsy on some samples, and you can validate how high/low requirements where ~ before cores got a flag as "fused away"
Aside from outer sources ~ it is very well testable after which range my remain set of 10 cores start to fail

EDIT 2:
Unlike Matisse, which was overpromised to some small extend,
Vermeer does not fall into this binning mistake
Curve Optimiser magnitude changer, was not only released as "for the consumer"
It plays a critical role in binning and reaching target frequency
~ well also allows users to slightly change AMDs not perfect per-sample binning
As the margin on left-performance, is still quite high
~ sadly also the limiters in place are pretty harsh and low


----------



## kithylin

Veii said:


> Package throttle does not change FCLK stability reason, but shows lack of voltage
> 
> Sample is silver/gold
> Chance out of current to draw dual CCD bugged, ~5-6%
> Chance out of first batch to get better sample ~78-80%
> Chance for drawn first batch sample to hold 2100 FCLK stable ~83%
> 
> Chance for every Vermeer sample to reach 2000 FCLK ~98%
> * if WHEA #19 does not happen, because sensor does not report wrong values
> 
> Do not ignorantly think, AMD made no progress since 2nd gen
> Substrate color changed, PSP-FW & IMC-FW changed
> Scaling and "safeness" changed
> 
> Sample has not shown any-% degradation since nearly a year
> Not in frequency, not in requested voltage for stability
> Neither DIMM nor Silicon, as ranges fall withing AMDs allowed and automatically applied
> Settings are undervolts, compared to real maximum voltage range for fabric frequency
> 
> Edit:
> Personal sample can hold 2133, but package throttle still is a bit too much
> Results are not satisfying enough, compared to the 2100 set


That must be unique to the 5600X then. I own a 5800X in one of the most exotic / high-end designed X570 motherboards sold (MSI Prestige X570 Creation) and nothing I can do will get it to run the IF clock above 1900. I can feed 1.50v to the SoC and it still won't do it. I've tried every possible voltage to tweak in bios and it won't do it. I have it in a very large custom water loop (4 radiators, 2 pumps, 15 fans, automatic fan controller) and cooling isn't the issue. It just won't do it. According to you I should be able to do 2133 IF clock since "That's very common and 5000 series was a big improvement" but yet here I am and it won't do it. So I'm going to call some of your data false. Maybe it's the 5600X chips that OC highly with high IF clocks like that, and the rest of the lineup doesn't. Maybe I should of bought a 5600X this last time.


----------



## Veii

kithylin said:


> According to you I should be able to do 2133 IF clock since "That's very common and 5000 series was a big improvement" but yet here I am and it won't do it. So I'm going to call some of your data false.


2133 is extremely hard
I didn't say such thing.

2000 you should be able to run, if you are not on SMU 56.34, which has an 1900 FLCK lock (AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch-C/D)
This lock is inside the Agesa Bootloader

But you will not run anything above 1900 FCLK, WHEA 19 free, as such is a sensor/hardware issue
It is nothing FCLK preventing
But it is an issue that causes DPC calls, by the wrong error spam

For such WHEA Surpressor by ManniX-ITA exists here on OCN
If you ever feed 1.5v SOC into your sample, it would be dead
1.3v is the highest limit, but it makes nonsense to exceed 1.25v

VDDG IOD highest limit is 1.2v, but i would feel permanent damage above 1.15v
VDDG CCD & IOD are technically load & current balanced, but for this i would not like to exceed 1.05v. Beyond 1.1v is stupid and can damage the CCDs
cLDO_VDDP belongs only to MCLK and needs a push if you go 2:1 mode or run 4x 16gb or higher capacity
It has no direct connection to FCLK & no need to ever exceed 900mV

1.8v VDD rail, is what has subtle connection to FCLK
But 1.83v is already plenty
(bump to 1.86/1.93 is needed for 2100, but this depends on many factors of memory ~ such as procODT)

I doubt you read the AMD Maximum VoltagePost, nor that you pushed anything beyond 1.1v, as people spread fear about it


----------



## kithylin

Veii said:


> I doubt you read the AMD Maximum VoltagePost, nor that you pushed anything beyond 1.1v, as people spread fear about it


I read it some but also when I first bought my chip I was running a manual all-core OC and a voltage of around 1.35v (I don't remember exactly) and the chip degraded on me already in just a couple months. Now I'm on PBO + 1.313v and it's fine, boosts to 5050 Mhz under 1-2 core loads in games and 4875 Mhz under 3-4 core loads, and 4650 - 4775 Mhz under all-core loads and I'm happy enough with this. It's only 1.05v for SoC and it's perfectly fine. But I'm not going to sit and fiddle with volts or anything right now. I'm on a bios with AGESA 1.2.0.1 and there might be a newer bios that would allow something higher in terms of IF clocks but newer bios's break compatibility with windows 7 and this system dual-boots Win10/Win7 and that's important to me. Plus if I went to a newer bios I would have to spend about a week re-tuning all the ram timings again and ehhh.. I'll just stick to what I have.


----------



## fcchin

new idea / question, If I solder remove the x370 promontory, will the CPU + mobo + ram still boot?

i.e. just lost sata ports, some USB, etc etc.

i.e. all the direct connections to CPU still works, i.e. SSD, GPU, keyboard, mouse, sound, etc....

then the BIOS will not find x370, also not find x470, and may be allow other features to run??? like StoreMI.


----------



## fcchin

fcchin said:


> new idea / question, If I solder remove the x370 promontory, will the CPU + mobo + ram still boot?


oh wow, reading this now = Run a current Ryzen without an AMD chipset? That would work too! What’s behind the Knoll Activator | igor´sLAB


----------



## 1devomer

fcchin said:


> oh wow, reading this now = Run a current Ryzen without an AMD chipset? That would work too! What’s behind the Knoll Activator | igor´sLAB


Yep as far as i understood, it is some kind of I²C bios chip, that tells the cpu to run as a SOC, instead of SOC + chipset.
You can check the interesting stuff here.

Unfortunately Igor's Lab became an influencer, he could have provided in depth information, as in the link above.
But its sponsors, including AMD would have not been happy, so take what Igor's said in his articles, with a grain of salt!


----------



## fcchin

1devomer said:


> You can check the interesting stuff here.


OIC, thanks.

btw, US$10 for a x470 chipset, am wondering if we can swap out the x370 (218-0891007) and replace with a x470 (218-0891008) and be done with?

one of buying link 全新原装 218-0891005 218-0891009 218-0891008 BGA封装 现货-淘宝网


----------



## 1devomer

fcchin said:


> OIC, thanks.
> 
> btw, US$10 for a x470 chipset, am wondering if we can swap out the x370 (218-0891007) and replace with a x470 (218-0891008) and be done with?
> 
> one of buying link 全新原装 218-0891005 218-0891009 218-0891008 BGA封装 现货-淘宝网


Yep, you could with the proper soldering tools.
Which include:
-Soldering air station.
-Soldering iron.
-Flux
-Stencil to reball the chipset, if not reballed.
-Fine soldering balls powder, used to reball the chipset.
-Soldering wick, to clean the pcb pads, before soldering the new chipset.

It is worth the hassle, if you are a simple user, hell no.
It is worth the hassle, if you are a tester and power user, hell yes.


----------



## fcchin

1devomer said:


> Yep, you could with the proper soldering tools.
> Which include:
> -Soldering air station.
> -Soldering iron.
> -Flux
> -Stencil to reball the chipset, if not reballed.
> -Fine soldering balls powder, used to reball the chipset.
> -Soldering wick, to clean the pcb pads, before soldering the new chipset.
> 
> It is worth the hassle, if you are a simple user, hell no.
> It is worth the hassle, if you are a tester and power user, hell yes.


The seller says it comes reballed, which is good to hear.

But one tiny obstacle, the mesh/net/metal sheet to reball is not available for sale. The seller says because this chip is not regular spareparts type of chip, usually no one redo them and hence no one reball them.

Hence soldering the x470 is critical for one take only, else remove to adjust position might be troublesome.

I'm a simple user, hence NO I should not do it, but why I'm asking? because I want StoreMI


----------



## 1devomer

fcchin said:


> The seller says it comes reballed, which is good to hear.
> 
> But one tiny obstacle, the mesh/net/metal sheet to reball is not available for sale. The seller says because this chip is not regular spareparts type of chip, usually no one redo them and hence no one reball them.
> 
> Hence soldering the x470 is critical for one take only, else remove to adjust position might be troublesome.
> 
> I'm a simple user, hence NO I should not do it, but why I'm asking? because I want StoreMI


The seller is lying to you about the reballing part, but i would agree with him, tho, for the part that nobody do this!

When i can't find the exact reballing stencil for a particular chip, i use a general stencil, with the same ball pitch and ball spacing.
It is a bit more annoying, to get the balls as good as you wanted them, but it is doable and works well in general.
So you must ask the seller the X470 chipset ball pitch and spacing, to get a general stencil, with the same specs.

So you answered correctly to your question, it is not worth if you are not people like me, that do repairs or review things.


----------



## fcchin

1devomer said:


> The seller is lying to you about the reballing part, but i would agree with him, tho, for the part that nobody do this!
> 
> So you must ask the seller the X470 chipset ball pitch and spacing, to get a general stencil, with the same specs.


Yeah, can't trust seller easily, 
Good idea on the general stencil spacing picth, 
then suddenly I bump into aliexpress found the mesh/net for reballing... US$15 I think.... 12.5US $ |Direct heating 80*80 90*90 218 0891003 218 0891004 218 0891005 218 0891007 218 0891005 00 218 0891011 218 0891014 BGA Stencil|Replacement Parts & Accessories| - AliExpress

but I don't have confidence in my solder skills..... so ..... just dreaming.


----------



## fcchin

Just for fun I compare, we nearly could swap a B550 chipset and run all the PCIe2 into gen3. hahahahah










provides a better picture of x470 chipset = https://dfi.ua/mikroshemy/ati/mikroshema-ati-218-0891008-amd-x470-dlya-materinskoj-platy.html


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Veii said:


> 2133 is extremely hard
> I didn't say such thing.
> 
> 2000 you should be able to run, if you are not on SMU 56.34, which has an 1900 FLCK lock (AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch-C/D)
> This lock is inside the Agesa Bootloader
> 
> But you will not run anything above 1900 FCLK, WHEA 19 free, as such is a sensor/hardware issue
> It is nothing FCLK preventing
> But it is an issue that causes DPC calls, by the wrong error spam
> 
> For such WHEA Surpressor by ManniX-ITA exists here on OCN
> If you ever feed 1.5v SOC into your sample, it would be dead
> 1.3v is the highest limit, but it makes nonsense to exceed 1.25v
> 
> VDDG IOD highest limit is 1.2v, but i would feel permanent damage above 1.15v
> VDDG CCD & IOD are technically load & current balanced, but for this i would not like to exceed 1.05v. Beyond 1.1v is stupid and can damage the CCDs
> cLDO_VDDP belongs only to MCLK and needs a push if you go 2:1 mode or run 4x 16gb or higher capacity
> It has no direct connection to FCLK & no need to ever exceed 900mV
> 
> 1.8v VDD rail, is what has subtle connection to FCLK
> But 1.83v is already plenty
> (bump to 1.86/1.93 is needed for 2100, but this depends on many factors of memory ~ such as procODT)
> 
> I doubt you read the AMD Maximum VoltagePost, nor that you pushed anything beyond 1.1v, as people spread fear about it


Thank you for all the info+input, It's an interesting reading.

Sadly, our mobo BIOS is still "stuck" to SMU56.30.0 (or something), so I guess there are some limitations to what we (I, at least) can achieve.

Still, there's a ton of useful material here.


----------



## 1devomer

fcchin said:


> Just for fun I compare, we nearly could swap a B550 chipset and run all the PCIe2 into gen3. hahahahah
> 
> View attachment 2527938
> 
> 
> provides a better picture of x470 chipset = https://dfi.ua/mikroshemy/ati/mikroshema-ati-218-0891008-amd-x470-dlya-materinskoj-platy.html


You could, you could.
A little reminder for you, the X370/X470/X570 chipsets are nothing less, than literally the same I/O die, you would find inside a Ryzen cpu.
You could also run Ryzen cpu without the chipset, but you must add a special chip, that tell the cpu to run as a standalone SOC, without the chipset.
So you could do whatever you want, swapping chipset, removing the chipset, it doesn't absolutely matter.

If you want really try this out, open a new thread about the project.
If you replace the hot-air soldering station with a heat-gun, you would still be able to replace the chipset quite easily.
You would still need all the other parts i listed to you, in my previous post, and a lot of broken motherboards, to do the adequate training beforehand.
There is almost no components around the AMD chipset, so it would be an easy area to work on, since you would be stressed by damaging the small components around.

Still, to be honest, i would leave this stuff to the Chinese dudes, aside you really want to start a business, upgrading X370 motherboards.


----------



## Senniha

Dekaohtoura said:


> Since the WHEA error issue persists, here's a link to my current settings, WHEA free.
> 
> I hope you'll find it helpful.
> 
> I don't know if it's relevant, my 5600X is a dual ccd part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taichi+5600X settings.rar
> 
> 
> Compressed (zipped) Folder
> 
> 
> 
> 1drv.ms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527215


I wish my 5900x was like yours.When i go above 3200/1600 WHEA 19 occurred.I have very bad hynix modules mix low quality b-dies.Any other user with 5900x or 5800x without WHEA errors?Also i have coil wine sounds from VRM top when i set default voltage on dimms and testing cinebench losing 600 points to 8000 from default 3200 setting getting 8600 without coilwine.So i reduce CLDO VDDP/ VDDG CCD value to 0.87-.0.90 and VDDG IOD 0.95.Soc 1.035V to reduce the coilwine noise with those values i have managed to run them (lpx3333) to 3333/3466/3600 with WHEA errors but no coilwine but i lose on cinebench from errors.


----------



## drewbocop

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> I was an early Ryzen adopter when I had to build a new PC as my old Phenom II was not compatible with the Oculus Rift so I built a Ryzen 1600 system and chose the Asrock X370 Taichi Motherboard for my build.
> I hoped to upgrade my CPU last year and paid for a second hand 3700x but was ripped off and the person I paid never sent me the processor and I could not justify paying again doubling my cost for another one and was looking forward to Zen 3 processors and followed the news about them where I heard AMD was not going to support them on X370 motherboards like mine, and I can't justify buying a 500 series chipset board when its the last Zen 3 is the last generation to use the AM4 socket.
> Then I heard about this Alpha BIOS that claimed to support the Ryzen 5000 processors on my £x70 Taichi motherboard, there was very other information about it at the time, then I found a few forums where it was discussed, I hoped to see a video of it being put to the test by any of the popular computer hardware and tuning youtubers but found nothing.
> I decided I wanted to give this BIOS a try, completely skipping Zen 2 as Zen 3 is better by far, The Ryzen 5600x was around the budget I wanted to spend but after much searching I couldn't find anywhere who had it in stock then I saw Currys PC World had the Ryzen 5800x at a fairer price then many retailers selling Ryzen5000's at scalpers prices, I heard mixed comments about the 5800x, mainly how much more expensive it is per core compared to the 5600x and the 5900x, I couldn't stretch to the 5900x so ordered the 5800x, which I collected at the weekend.
> I updated the BIOS of my X370 Taichi, powered off and replaced my old Ryzen 1600 with the 5800x, and powerd back on and have been testing and tweaking the settings over the last few days and I'm so glad this BIOS has enabled me to upgrade to the 5800x without having to replace my motherboard, many thanks to who created and shared it.
> I previously upgraded my memory last year to go with the Ryzen 3700x which I never received to 16GB (2x8GB) Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 3600Mhz C16 memory which is Samsung B-die memory, My Ryzen 1600 got very close to running the memory at this speed but first gen Ryzens struggled with higher memory speeds, with the 5800x I have the same memory running at 4000Mhz and the X370 Taichi Infinity Fabric running at 2000Mhz.
> I haven't tried to any overclocking yet, only a little fine tuning and refining settings to hopefully get the processor to use maximum boost and to run at boost frequency for longer, have run a few Cinebench R20 benchmarks and happy with scoring 5954 all cores and 627 single core.
> There are two things that I noticed after updating to this BIOS and using the Ryzen 5800x in My X370 Taichi and they are that Ryzen Master no longer works and neither does the Asrock AI Tuning utility, Ryzen Master reports an unsupported processor and the Asrock AI Tuning utility reports it is not for this platform so I have been refining settings in the BIOS.
> I hope this helps anyone who maybe considering upgrading their X370 Taichi with the P6.61 BIOS so they can also upgrade to a Ryzen 5000 processor.


Hey, appreciate your post on using your X370 Taichi with your new 5800x. Have you experienced any new issues down the line anywhere? I just got a 3080 and next up to replace is my Ryzen 7 1700. Really don't want to completely rebuild my system nor do I want to buy an X570 so being able to continue using my Taichi would be preferable if I pull the trigger on a 5800x. Have you had any new stability issues, crashes, strange problems etc. since your post?


----------



## kithylin

drewbocop said:


> Hey, appreciate your post on using your X370 Taichi with your new 5800x. Have you experienced any new issues down the line anywhere? I just got a 3080 and next up to replace is my Ryzen 7 1700. Really don't want to completely rebuild my system nor do I want to buy an X570 so being able to continue using my Taichi would be preferable if I pull the trigger on a 5800x. Have you had any new stability issues, crashes, strange problems etc. since your post?


Just so you are aware: Your new video card (RTX 3080) is a PCI-Express 4.0 product. If you continue to stay on the X370 Taichi it will down-grade your card to PCI-Express 3.0 and not allow you to see the full speed of the new card. Installing a Ryzen 5000 series processor will not upgrade your X370 motherboard to PCI-Express 4.0 speeds. Some people reviewing things say it doesn't make that much of a difference but I just thought you would want to know anyway. The newer motherboards based on the 500-series chipsets from AMD are the only way to get access to PCI-Express 4.0 and remain with AMD right now.


----------



## 1devomer

@drewbocop
You can try yourself to see how it goes, but for sure, you will be memory frequency, FCLK limited on the Taichi, alongside a 5800x.

You can check if the performances are enough for you with the Taichi first, if not, swap board and invest in a new B550/X570 board.


----------



## drewbocop

kithylin said:


> Just so you are aware: Your new video card (RTX 3080) is a PCI-Express 4.0 product. If you continue to stay on the X370 Taichi it will down-grade your card to PCI-Express 3.0 and not allow you to see the full speed of the new card. Installing a Ryzen 5000 series processor will not upgrade your X370 motherboard to PCI-Express 4.0 speeds. Some people reviewing things say it doesn't make that much of a difference but I just thought you would want to know anyway. The newer motherboards based on the 500-series chipsets from AMD are the only way to get access to PCI-Express 4.0 and remain with AMD right now.


Yeah, I'm aware of that issue. I had read up a bit on it beforehand and most noted a negligible difference including Gamers Nexus' tests. In my own testing so far, all is well. Performance is as expected i.e. very good for my uses.



1devomer said:


> @drewbocop
> You can try yourself to see how it goes, but for sure, you will be memory frequency, FCLK limited on the Taichi, alongside a 5800x.
> 
> You can check if the performances are enough for you with the Taichi first, if not, swap board and invest in a new B550/X570 board.


Thank you. I already had a Gigabyte Aorus Ultra x570 in my possession but had to return it because it was part of a bundle and I wasn't able to utilize the other item. I might buy another one but the prices are so ludicrous that it makes it hard to pull the trigger especially when I'm buying a new cpu too. I really do need to opt for a x570 because of the stuff I have in my case. I don't think any of the B550s will do.


----------



## 1devomer

drewbocop said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of that issue. I had read up a bit on it beforehand and most noted a negligible difference including Gamers Nexus' tests. In my own testing so far, all is well. Performance is as expected i.e. very good for my uses.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I already had a Gigabyte Aorus Ultra x570 in my possession but had to return it because it was part of a bundle and I wasn't able to utilize the other item. I might buy another one but the prices are so ludicrous that it makes it hard to pull the trigger especially when I'm buying a new cpu too. I really do need to opt for a x570 because of the stuff I have in my case. I don't think any of the B550s will do.


I know, a good motherboard with decent features and good power delivery capabilities, is outrageously expensive, on both AMD and Intel sides.

The best i can advise in this case, is to get a brand new 5800X, check if the silicon quality is decent on the Taichi.
When you found a good 5800X, that suit you, begin to look for a good second hand X570 board.
Keep the Taichi, old system as spare, troubleshooting rig.


----------



## Senniha

Gigabyte adds support for zen3 on A320 agesa 1.2.0.3,lets see what Asrock will give








GA-A320M-S2H (rev. 1.x) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE European Union


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com













GA-A320M-H (rev. 1.x) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE European Union


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## kbios

Senniha said:


> Gigabyte adds support for zen3 on A320 agesa 1.2.0.3,lets see what Asrock will give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA-A320M-S2H (rev. 1.x) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE European Union
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA-A320M-H (rev. 1.x) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE European Union
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


It's very interesting that it's using the latest agesa, so either gigabyte figured out how to bypass the amd lock or amd itself changed their mind?


----------



## Senniha

kbios said:


> It's very interesting that it's using the latest agesa, so either gigabyte figured out how to bypass the amd lock or amd itself changed their mind?


we wait to see


----------



## Senniha

I have crossflashed to x470 getting same 4d error with Zen3 5900x on x470 4.76,i could not wait and i got my old 2600x from my cousin build.The strange thing is that with the new beta x470 4.76 now the xmp profiles are working on 2600x and i could set 3333cl16 on my 4 dimms as always.Its the only version that is working above 4.20 ,on 4.60 and above its was broken so Asrock made something on this final beta.When i saw zen+ working on xmp 3333 i was too excided,and i hoped from Gigabyte a320 agesa 1.2.0.3 was unlock and i forgot to save the sceen shoot.So gigabyte made their own stuff in this A320 bios releases its not unlocked on agesa side.


----------



## 1devomer

Senniha said:


> I have crossflashed to x470 getting same 4d error with Zen3 5900x on x470 4.76,i could not wait and i got my old 2600x from my cousin build.The strange thing is that with the new beta x470 4.76 now the xmp profiles are working on 2600x and i could set 3333cl16 on my 4 dimms as always.Its the only version that is working above 4.20 ,on 4.60 and above its was broken so Asrock made something on this final beta.When i saw zen+ working on xmp 3333 i was too excided,and i hoped from Gigabyte a320 agesa 1.2.0.3 was unlock and i forgot to save the sceen shoot.So gigabyte made their own stuff in this A320 bios releases its not unlocked on agesa side.


From what i could find at the AMI bios error section, it seems ram related.
The Asrock manual only cite few of them, which correspond to the AMI AptioV bios errors codes.
It seems that 4D is reserved for OEM post memory initialisation codes, i also found users threads, having issues with the 4D code and the ram led lit.


----------



## papatsonis

Hi 2 all,

Since Yesterday i try to make work (at least on the 3200 limit for our board) a set of 4 x16 dual rank samsung b-die dimms. what i experience is exactly what is described in the following thread..









4 DIMMS on X570 Daisy Chain - Tips and Tricks


I have been attempting to run 4x16GB dimms on my X570 Aqua Daisy Chain. The memory is a kit of 4x16GB G.Skill with Samsung b-die (F4-3600C16Q-64GTZN). My 3950X is a good bin and I can run 2 of the DIMS at 3800 MHz synced with the infinity fabric (uclk 1900, fclk 1900). However, when going to...




www.overclock.net





"3000 Mhz synced IF (1500 uclk, 1500 fclk) boots stable
3200 Mhz synced IF (1600 uclk, 1600 fclk) BLACK SCREEN
3200 Mhz de-synced IF (800 uclk, 1500 fclk) boots stable "

Any ideas/suggestions for 3200/1600?

I'm not entire un-satisfied as can do the following timings with 1.24volt (bios)


----------



## Senniha

this are my settings anything above 3200 get Whea erros,4 dimms
uplift your Soc 1.1 and the others to get more stable.


----------



## papatsonis

i tried up to vsoc 1.05 if i remember correctly and always the same *F0* error. In my case are 4 Dual Rank dimms that seem to be much more taxing on the IMC. Of course i dont feel comfortable fpr the "premium" in vSoc in order to "win these extra 200mhz.. when im completely stable with 0.96 soc, to jump to 1.08-.1.1


----------



## fcchin

papatsonis said:


> Hi 2 all,
> 
> Since Yesterday i try to make work (at least on the 3200 limit for our board) a set of 4 x16 dual rank samsung b-die dimms. what i experience is exactly what is described in the following thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 DIMMS on X570 Daisy Chain - Tips and Tricks
> 
> 
> I have been attempting to run 4x16GB dimms on my X570 Aqua Daisy Chain. The memory is a kit of 4x16GB G.Skill with Samsung b-die (F4-3600C16Q-64GTZN). My 3950X is a good bin and I can run 2 of the DIMS at 3800 MHz synced with the infinity fabric (uclk 1900, fclk 1900). However, when going to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "3000 Mhz synced IF (1500 uclk, 1500 fclk) boots stable
> 3200 Mhz synced IF (1600 uclk, 1600 fclk) BLACK SCREEN
> 3200 Mhz de-synced IF (800 uclk, 1500 fclk) boots stable "
> 
> Any ideas/suggestions for 3200/1600?
> 
> I'm not entire un-satisfied as can do the following timings with 1.24volt (bios)
> 
> View attachment 2530662


VSOC 0.9625V is too low, is for jedec's original 2100mhz, not XMP.

Have you tried full XMP auto for once and see what voltages it needs?
After which we can try pull voltage down (if we're lucky), else it needs that voltage, not to mention tight timing demands more voltages usually (in simple terms).

See NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


----------



## fcchin

Senniha said:


> View attachment 2530719
> 
> this are my settings anything above 3200 get Whea erros,4 dimms
> uplift your Soc 1.1 and the others to get more stable.


VSOC is too low,
CLDO_VDDP 0.8884v is also too low, I'd say 0.95V see reply above.

See Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread
bios 5.8 allowed me to load XMP 100% auto, from here I capture the voltages as default, then manually applied these voltages to bios 6.62 as well as cross flashed 4.73 from x470. It's been rock solid since and even more stable than before, nearly no more random boot from idling, watching youtube, etc. 

Last tips is taichi-x370 always need more voltages than other motherboard, if you check old history, you will see. Hence don't go low.


----------



## fcchin

This is critical information


----------



## fcchin

default jedec 2133mhz soc is 1.025v cldo_vddp is 0.9v vddg is 0.95v means XMP / overclocking should be more voltage.


----------



## papatsonis

Hi!, 
I tried yesterday, with all auto(1.1 everywhere..), in the end it did post, but was frozing aftewards, so i reverted back to 3000


----------



## Senniha

I wonder if he had WHEA errors


----------



## Jonhp

When oc all these years .. a gold rule is that not always the give more voltages work... I have 2x16 ram sticks rated 2666 15-15-15-36 1.35v and run at 3080mhz @1.32 volt and soc 0.900 v with soc loadline 5 ! If I give more soc I can't boot! So simple don't know why but that's it... And if I give more ram vots over 1.36 I can't boot ! So I lowered down to 1.32 tm5 test stable! I am on 2700 cpu! Play at a stable speed try to lower the ram and soc voltage and loadline using tm5 test fine tune vddp odt cad dude ect ! Then up the speed and try upping a volts in small steps! I not always give volts sometimes that create heat or electric noise ! I also win 40mhz cpu oc due to low soc voltage! It's like 1.80 pll voltage some people run best with 1.70... some with 1.85v it's all about patience test time and hardware/bios limitations!


----------



## Senniha

Asus also updated A320 with new agesa 1.2.0.3 c PRIME A320M-A｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


----------



## Jonhp

Great news amd take back the stupid decision to sell more. Cpus


----------



## Spectre73

Jonhp said:


> Great news amd take back the stupid decision to sell more. Cpus


True. It is probably also a result of Alderlakes strong showing. So everything that helps them sell more CPUs is welcome.


----------



## Czarcastic

Hopefully ASROCK will be next and put latest agesa on X370 too.


----------



## fcchin

papatsonis said:


> Hi!,
> I tried yesterday, with all auto(1.1 everywhere..), in the end it did post, but was frozing aftewards, so i reverted back to 3000


If real all auto then it can't be 1.1v everywhere. Why don't we start with the basics, 2133mhz real all auto, can you provide a zentiming screen capture of this? or ryzan master screen capture also can, whatever convenient you. Let's check the most basic 2133mhz first.


----------



## fcchin

This looks promising !!!

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/pr2sbv

may be I should give this a try ondering: because I'm on 4.73 now and the sensors reading goes crazy sometimes, i.e. 159 celcius CPU and the alarm sound non-stop or 6.6ghz CPU, 1.53v SOC, 30,000 rpm fans hahahahaha


----------



## Senniha

fcchin said:


> This looks promising !!!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/pr2sbv
> 
> may be I should give this a try ondering: because I'm on 4.73 now and the sensors reading goes crazy sometimes, i.e. 159 celcius CPU and the alarm sound non-stop or 6.6ghz CPU, 1.53v SOC, 30,000 rpm fans hahahahaha


4.76 fixed zen+ xmp fail.Something good has done for sure.Flashmod works with x370 to x470 but zen3 is blocked.


----------



## Mr.Ti

6.62. BIOS, should R7 5700G work? Can get it relativly cheap new (30$ cheaper than 5600x)


----------



## Czarcastic

Mr.Ti said:


> 6.62. BIOS, should R7 5700G work? Can get it relativly cheap new (30$ cheaper than 5600x)


Maybe not, that cpu came out after the Bios. Probably cpu code isn't included in 6.62 bios.


----------



## LuciferX

We need one last BIOS with full 5000 series Support 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Maybe we should start "bugging" Asrock's support. Since there's an official A320 (B350, in essence) BIOS now, there is no excuse any more for lack of support on our mobo's.


----------



## LuciferX

Dekaohtoura said:


> Maybe we should start "bugging" Asrock's support. Since there's an official A320 (B350, in essence) BIOS now, there is no excuse any more for lack of support on our mobo's.


They could “convert” PG/Taichi to “x470” using x370 number if they want, basically is the same motherboard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawidezzo

So cheap A320 got official support but premium x370 like Taichi/PG probably never will?


----------



## ivanivanko

5700G DOES NOT work with 6.62


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> 5700G DOES NOT work with 6.62


That's not too surprising. That processor did not exist for sale when that bios was released. The 5xxxG series of processors came out later.


----------



## fcchin

4.76 from x470 have so high default voltages 
and I usually don't set SOC voltage here in this page, VSOC(SVI2) does not seem to peak to 1.55v, see 4th pic below.
where I set SOC voltage in [External voltages and Loadline] so I start to notice VSOC(SVI2) will peak to 1.55v









Load XMP only get primaries without secondaries









and dram voltages negative offset between x370 and x470 chipset end up only 1.335v in HWinfo instead of 1.35v as shown in bios, hence obviously memtest fails









End up gotto manually key in secondaries, dram voltage up to 1.37v in bios and shows 1.36v in HWinfo, and reduce VDDG and memtest pass









CPU power saver plan will drop to 1.7ghz hhahahaha, but CPU idling power consumption still around 20 watts + don't seem to be lower.


----------



## fcchin

procODT 36.9ohms for GALAX HOF 3600 8GB x 4 pieces no good, memtest fail. 40ohms OK 1 pass.


----------



## Senniha

fcchin said:


> 4.76 from x470 have so high default voltages
> and I usually don't set SOC voltage here in this page, VSOC(SVI2) does not seem to peak to 1.55v, see 4th pic below.
> where I set SOC voltage in [External voltages and Loadline] so I start to notice VSOC(SVI2) will peak to 1.55v
> View attachment 2534139
> 
> 
> Load XMP only get primaries without secondaries
> View attachment 2534140
> 
> 
> and dram voltages negative offset between x370 and x470 chipset end up only 1.335v in HWinfo instead of 1.35v as shown in bios, hence obviously memtest fails
> View attachment 2534141
> 
> 
> End up gotto manually key in secondaries, dram voltage up to 1.37v in bios and shows 1.36v in HWinfo, and reduce VDDG and memtest pass
> View attachment 2534142
> 
> 
> CPU power saver plan will drop to 1.7ghz hhahahaha, but CPU idling power consumption still around 20 watts + don't seem to be lower.


On beta 6.62 also the values are high by default and i need to get them down cause i hear coilwine when i run cinebench with default voltage and xmp enabled.Also thw vsoc(svi2) seem to bump for ms to 1.55 and drop to set values on zentimming.


----------



## kithylin

fcchin said:


> 4.76 from x470 have so high default voltages
> and I usually don't set SOC voltage here in this page, VSOC(SVI2) does not seem to peak to 1.55v, see 4th pic below.
> where I set SOC voltage in [External voltages and Loadline] so I start to notice VSOC(SVI2) will peak to 1.55v


That's actually typical for almost all AMD systems of all generations from the 1000 series ryzen processors with X370 through the current X570 with 5000 series processors. My X570 board on all 100% stock / load defaults in bios with my 5800X will default to have my 5800X jump to about 1.45~1.48v for cpu core voltage during 1-2 core loads gaming for example. A very high percentage (almost all) AMD Ryzen systems default to stupidly high voltages out of the box. Jayz even made a video about it at one point (I don't know where it is now).


----------



## fcchin

kithylin said:


> my 5800X jump to about 1.45~1.48v for cpu core voltage during 1-2 core loads gaming for example.


errrr I'm not talking about CPU voltage.

I'm talking about high default VDDG_IOD at 1.15v and VDDG_CCD at 1.1v.


----------



## fcchin

fcchin said:


> I'm on 4.73 now and the sensors reading goes crazy sometimes, i.e. 159 celcius CPU and the alarm sound non-stop or 6.6ghz CPU, 1.53v SOC, 30,000 rpm fans hahahahaha


even 4.76 is not fully compatible, still seeing 1.55v at vsoc(svi2) and 105v VDDG_IOD and 100,000rpm fans, and 8.9ghz CPU by Core_Temp, hahahhahaha

if you want good sensor readings, don't use 4.73 and 4.76


----------



## kithylin

fcchin said:


> errrr I'm not talking about CPU voltage.
> 
> I'm talking about high default VDDG_IOD at 1.15v and VDDF_CCD at 1.1v.


It doesn't matter which voltage you're referring to. As I said above: Almost all AMD systems default to very high voltages for all of the voltage settings. It's just part of owning an AMD system.


----------



## tibcsi0407

Hello Guys,

I have an X370 Taichi with Ryzen 9 3950X. Is there any way to enable the resizable bar?Saw in the forum that it is possible with the BIOS 6.62, but can't find any more info, or a download link for that.


----------



## Senniha

tibcsi0407 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have an X370 Taichi with Ryzen 9 3950X. Is there any way to enable the resizable bar?Saw in the forum that it is possible with the BIOS 6.62, but can't find any more info, or a download link for that.


https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1633682940&sw= 
or 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/qzwcvk


----------



## tibcsi0407

Senniha said:


> https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1633682940&sw=
> or
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/qzwcvk


Thank you! Is resizable BAR working with this one with my setup?


----------



## Senniha

tibcsi0407 said:


> Thank you! Is resizable BAR working with this one with my setup?


Depends on your GPU.For AMD 5700xt above,and Nvidia rtx GPUs.


----------



## Senniha

Senniha said:


> Depends on your GPU.For AMD 5700xt above,and Nvidia rtx ampere 3000 series.


----------



## tibcsi0407

Senniha said:


> Depends on your GPU.For AMD 5700xt above,and Nvidia rtx GPUs.


I have a 3070Ti, so it should work, thank you for the answer!


----------



## Coolant

Senniha said:


> https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1633682940&sw=
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/qzwcvk


Hey thats my Reddit post~~

Long time lurker first time poster
p6.62 is Awesome ill overclock when i got more time next year
everything seem very stable. I had some weird USB problem but i think that on my equipment end (i got some weird audio USB 2.0 to 3.0 stillness but its working now...i hope)

ill go back to lurking until we get the curve optimizer IE newer agesa version~


----------



## Kuroihane

Hello everyone!

After a long while using my R7 1700, it's beggining to show it's age. It has been getting harder and harder to make it any stable at my ram speed (3200 Mhz CL 15, it was running at CL 14 with DramCalc), this past Friday I began getting weird lockups and sometimes bootloops. I decided to remove all changes to ram and set everything stock, to then get some other errors...

My memory shows as B Dies, but they should be fairly cheap/low bins ones I guess.

It only stopped once I began supplying 1.10V to the SOC at LLC Level 1. I guess my Memory Controller is slowly fading and I was on the look for something new, maybe a processor or a mobo+cpu kit.

I then found this...which is quite amazing, and there's a 5800X that I can afford. Are people being able to run with the 6.62 without issues? Is there anything I should be looking for with that ram speed? (I think the ram can achieve higher clocks, just never did due to MemC limitations...)


----------



## kithylin

Kuroihane said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> After a long while using my R7 1700, it's beggining to show it's age. It has been getting harder and harder to make it any stable at my ram speed (3200 Mhz CL 15, it was running at CL 14 with DramCalc), this past Friday I began getting weird lockups and sometimes bootloops. I decided to remove all changes to ram and set everything stock, to then get some other errors...
> 
> My memory shows as B Dies, but they should be fairly cheap/low bins ones I guess.
> 
> It only stopped once I began supplying 1.10V to the SOC at LLC Level 1. I guess my Memory Controller is slowly fading and I was on the look for something new, maybe a processor or a mobo+cpu kit.
> 
> I then found this...which is quite amazing, and there's a 5800X that I can afford. Are people being able to run with the 6.62 without issues? Is there anything I should be looking for with that ram speed? (I think the ram can achieve higher clocks, just never did due to MemC limitations...)


If you're upgrading today and buying parts it might not be a great idea to buy an older X370 motherboard (The X370 Taichi) with a beta bios that's somewhat broken just to run the newer chips in it. At least get yourself a proper X470 motherboard somewhere so it will support the new CPU's coming out in the next couple months.


----------



## Kuroihane

kithylin said:


> If you're upgrading today and buying parts it might not be a great idea to buy an older X370 motherboard (The X370 Taichi) with a beta bios that's somewhat broken just to run the newer chips in it. At least get yourself a proper X470 motherboard somewhere so it will support the new CPU's coming out in the next couple months.


Oh no, not upgrading from zero. I already have the X370 Taichi, I bought it once I could along with a R7 1700 just a few months after launch.

The thing is, I also figured out that the 5800X isn't really worth the price increase, I will still get a Multithreaded upgrade compared to the first gen, plus the single thread ones with a 5600X.

Since I already own the motherboard, I would really prefer to skip having to purchase another one. Sadly, the economical situation here isn't very good. I found kits with a 5600X and cheaper boards like A520Ms and B450 going for around the price of a 5800X. But then again, those boards don't even get VRM heatsinks, it's the very low end ones.

The Taichi still has a great feature set, bluetooth, wifi, very good VRMs. So that's why I rasied the question. As long as 3200Mhz memspeed isn't a challenge for that Bios plus a 5600X, for example, I see no reason to spend a pretty penny on another board that can do just about the same. Forget the used market here as well, it's as bad as craigslist on drugs.


----------



## jrcbandit

With Intel competition and the A320 motherboards getting full 5000 series support, I wonder if AMD/Asrock will change their stance on supporting the 5000 series processors? I got a 5800x and I just can't get it working well on 6.62 without being able to use Curve Optimizer. It will clock to 4.85 ghz max boost according to HWInfo64, but in low threaded applications like older games, it wont go past 4.6 Ghz. I should be able to get 4.8 Ghz in gaming too but it doesn't seem to ever go above 4.6 ghz. 

Do I need to resort to an all core overclock? What is the max safe voltage for every day usage? I tried messing with PBO some, but I kept getting even worse results. For CB20 on auto settings, I was only ever to get 5850ish all core and 620 single core (instead of typical 6100 multicore).


----------



## Kuroihane

jrcbandit said:


> With Intel competition and the A320 motherboards getting full 5000 series support, I wonder if AMD/Asrock will change their stance on supporting the 5000 series processors? I got a 5800x and I just can't get it working well on 6.62 without being able to use Curve Optimizer. It will clock to 4.85 ghz max boost according to HWInfo64, but in low threaded applications like older games, it wont go past 4.6 Ghz. I should be able to get 4.8 Ghz in gaming too but it doesn't seem to ever go above 4.6 ghz.
> 
> Do I need to resort to an all core overclock? What is the max safe voltage for every day usage? I tried messing with PBO some, but I kept getting even worse results. For CB20 on auto settings, I was only ever to get 5850ish all core and 620 single core (instead of typical 6100 multicore).


I ended up buying the 5600X, once I receive it, I will test what I can.

About your situation, I mean... take this with a grain of salt, and this is just my opinion. If you're looking at the performance you should, are Synthetic scores and some clocks that meaningful to you? I know to some of us that's a big deal, no questions asked.

If you could just go along with the performance you have, carry on with it, try fiddling for more stability instead of performance if you have the time. I will try my things here, as long the system is stable for work usage and gaming, I will be content (although, if my ram can stay at 3200 Mhz, that'd be awesome).

But again, just my piece of thought. It seems like you're fighting for little gains considering you're mentioning old games, most of them the CPU performance or highest FPS wont really matter that much.


----------



## kithylin

Kuroihane said:


> As long as 3200Mhz memspeed isn't a challenge for that Bios plus a 5600X, for example, I see no reason to spend a pretty penny on another board that can do just about the same. Forget the used market here as well, it's as bad as craigslist on drugs.


I wanted to comment my own personal experience on this subject: My Ryzen 5 2600 processor with the 6.62 bios in the X370 Taichi board can do 3333 Mhz ram stable. My Ryzen 5800X processor however could only go up to around 3400 Mhz stable in the X370 Taichi. The same processor (and the same memory kit too) when installed in my MSI Prestige X570 Creation motherboard can do 3800 Mhz ram stable. So even with the newer bios and a 5000 series processor you are not going to be able to run the ram in the X370 Taichi as fast as you would with the same processor in a X570 motherboard. So just be prepared for that.


----------



## garych

A bunch of A320 ASRock board got the update too now, so they're definitely looking into it.


----------



## LuciferX

garych said:


> A bunch of A320 ASRock board got the update too now, so they're definitely looking into it.


We need to spam Asrock (Twitter?) about support for 5000 series in High End x370 boards … Maybe we can get one more official Bios?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kithylin

LuciferX said:


> We need to spam Asrock (Twitter?) about support for 5000 series in High End x370 boards … Maybe we can get one more official Bios?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess is perhaps they are waiting for Zen3D to be released so instead of multiple bios updates they will do one big last and final update seeing as the new Zen3D AM4 chips will be the last ever released for AM4.


----------



## Kuroihane

kithylin said:


> I wanted to comment my own personal experience on this subject: My Ryzen 5 2600 processor with the 6.62 bios in the X370 Taichi board can do 3333 Mhz ram stable. My Ryzen 5800X processor however could only go up to around 3400 Mhz stable in the X370 Taichi. The same processor (and the same memory kit too) when installed in my MSI Prestige X570 Creation motherboard can do 3800 Mhz ram stable. So even with the newer bios and a 5000 series processor you are not going to be able to run the ram in the X370 Taichi as fast as you would with the same processor in a X570 motherboard. So just be prepared for that.


That sounds perfectly reasonable to me. And besides, the board you mention seems fairly high end, sure, compared to what the Taichi once was it kind of makes sense, but the Taichi is also a lot older.

If I can keep it at 3200Mhz and run some decent timings like CL14, considering the DramCalc settings, I will settle for it.

If things don't go right, I will just try to get a low end X570 like the Asus TUF Gaming X570 Plus, there is a version without wifi that isn't too expensive.


----------



## Kuroihane

Hey everyone, I got some good news on my side. 6.62 is working fairly well in here with the R5 5600X!









I compared it to my old 1700, looking at the standard CPU-Z scores, it still seems like I am getting a performance boost over the average (if someone can confirm, that'd be golden).

The ram is set at the standard XMP, I didn't fiddle with a single voltage control yet, just set XMP and booted. The voltages shown in HWinfo don't seem absurdly high either.


----------



## alexandrebr

Kuroihane said:


> Hey everyone, I got some good news on my side. 6.62 is working fairly well in here with the R5 5600X!
> 
> View attachment 2536305
> 
> 
> I compared it to my old 1700, looking at the standard CPU-Z scores, it still seems like I am getting a performance boost over the average (if someone can confirm, that'd be golden).
> 
> The ram is set at the standard XMP, I didn't fiddle with a single voltage control yet, just set XMP and booted. The voltages shown in HWinfo don't seem absurdly high either.
> 
> View attachment 2536306


Great news!

Replacing my 1600X by a 5600X is something I've gonna do when I decide to buy another VGA. Considering the extortionate prices around the globe, mainly here in Brazil, it'll take some time to happen, but, anyway, it's great to know a 5600X will work as expected with our board.

p.s.: fico realmente muito feliz por receber uma resposta positiva da sua parte. Espero sinceramente que não tenha problemas. Se, eventualmente, houver algum bug, compartilhe com a gente aqui.


----------



## Kuroihane

alexandrebr said:


> Great news!
> 
> Replacing my 1600X by a 5600X is something I've gonna do when I decide to buy another VGA. Considering the extortionate prices around the globe, mainly here in Brazil, it'll take some time to happen, but, anyway, it's great to know a 5600X will work as expected with our board.
> 
> p.s.: fico realmente muito feliz por receber uma resposta positiva da sua parte. Espero sinceramente que não tenha problemas. Se, eventualmente, houver algum bug, compartilhe com a gente aqui.


It is what it is. I have no idea if things could be different for you though, so always be careful.

As for now, I used the DramCalc Safe settings for 3200Mhz on my ram past night, left the memtest running for 800% and I had no errors at all:








Trying to push the memory to 3400Mhz yielded the apparently common WHEA 19 errors. I had hundreds of them while the system felt completely stable.

In BIOS, deactivating the frequency lock between memory, FLCK and ULCK solved the issue and there was no more errors, but UCLK will stay oddly low and you will lose latency (around 10~12ns).

I did notice that, there are some weird USB bugs that might happen every now and again. To me, it happened principally with my keyboard (Corsair K60 Low Profile) when changing PBO settings. While deactivating or setting to AUTO, my keyboard would simply not work. Waiting and changing the USB port made it work again, but it was wonky, my mouse kept working just fine.

I also installed the latest chipset drivers, so I am still on the lookout for more issues. I also plan to try the 3200Mhz Fast settings from Dramcalc to improve the timings.

But I am definitely glad I have done this, my 1700 SOC was weird from the beginning. It took me a lot of time researching the RAM I bought to then not be able to use it properly with it, then the processor SOC suddenly gave up. It began needing more and more voltage while not even being able to withstand stock ram clocks (2133Mhz).


----------



## bhairavp

Hi all. Just installed a 5800X on my X370 Taichi, running the 6.62 BIOS.
Cooling is with a Noctua D15 with one fan, RAM is 2x16GB DDR4-3200, B-Die, running at XMP 14-14-14-34.
I'm getting slow-ish values on CPU-Z and Cinebench. Cinebench R20 shows a 5142 multi-core and 597 single-core score. CPU-Z shows 5821 and 597 respectively. I've seen review values for CPU-Z @ 6600-ish values and 650 respectively. I know I'm being a bit anal, but is there anything I can do to increase the performance? Running stock speeds, PBO enabled, ECO mode disabled.
Thanks.


----------



## kithylin

bhairavp said:


> Hi all. Just installed a 5800X on my X370 Taichi, running the 6.62 BIOS.
> Cooling is with a Noctua D15 with one fan, RAM is 2x16GB DDR4-3200, B-Die, running at XMP 14-14-14-34.
> I'm getting slow-ish values on CPU-Z and Cinebench. Cinebench R20 shows a 5142 multi-core and 597 single-core score. CPU-Z shows 5821 and 597 respectively. I've seen review values for CPU-Z @ 6600-ish values and 650 respectively. I know I'm being a bit anal, but is there anything I can do to increase the performance? Running stock speeds, PBO enabled, ECO mode disabled.
> Thanks.


Check your temps while running R20, if you're hitting 90c or above then your issue is cooling. The chips will automatically reduce clock speeds if they get too close to 95c . The 5800X is a really hot chip and that cooler probably wouldn't be enough to let the chip boost very high under PBO. Most folks with any 5800X are using at least some form of AIO cooler. If temps aren't your issue (you're at or below 80c the entire time) then I think you're experiencing what I experienced with my 5800X when I tried it in the X370 Taichi with the 6.62 bios: I noticed my 5800X underperforming as well. I see full performance of my 5800X now that I have it running in an X570 board (as much as +30% faster in some situations). No one believed me at the time when I wrote it into the forums but I am a firm believer that the 5000 series chips do run a decent bit slower in the X370 Taichi board even with the beta bios and there's just nothing anyone can do about it. A performance hit is just something folks have to cope with when using the 5000 series chips in the X370 Taichi.


----------



## ivanivanko

anyone else seeing their ryzen 5000 series underperfoming on this board?


----------



## Kuroihane

ivanivanko said:


> anyone else seeing their ryzen 5000 series underperfoming on this board?


From the scores I was able to review on my end, using a R5 5600X with PBO on Auto, I only noticed a slight difference in Cinebench R20, and I mean its a fairly small one.

ST: 573 (compared to 601 from Guru3D)
MT: 4397 (compared to 4390 from Guru3D)

The only difference was in Single for me, and that is, with a PC that was running for a while when I did the tests. CPU-Z shown no performance difference compared to Guru3D benchmarks. As a matter of fact, my CPU-Z scores are just slightly higher than theirs. The difference might only appear with the R7 and above...or maybe it's just random, I sincerely don't know.

My R5 is still clocking 4.65Ghz when playing some games and doing standard tasks. I am not looking into how well it is holding those clocks though.




kithylin said:


> Check your temps while running R20, if you're hitting 90c or above then your issue is cooling. The chips will automatically reduce clock speeds if they get too close to 95c . The 5800X is a really hot chip and that cooler probably wouldn't be enough to let the chip boost very high under PBO. Most folks with any 5800X are using at least some form of AIO cooler. If temps aren't your issue (you're at or below 80c the entire time) then I think you're experiencing what I experienced with my 5800X when I tried it in the X370 Taichi with the 6.62 bios: I noticed my 5800X underperforming as well. I see full performance of my 5800X now that I have it running in an X570 board (as much as +30% faster in some situations). No one believed me at the time when I wrote it into the forums but I am a firm believer that the 5000 series chips do run a decent bit slower in the X370 Taichi board even with the beta bios and there's just nothing anyone can do about it. A performance hit is just something folks have to cope with when using the 5000 series chips in the X370 Taichi.


I don't have a X570 to test, but 30% does seem like a bit of a stretch? What situation exactly are you mentioning? I can run some tests to confirm that theory.

Either way, I concur with the 5000 series running hot. Weirdly hot as a matter of fact. I'm cooling my R5 with an H110i, 4 ML 140s from Corsair doing a push/pull on the radiator. It sometimes reaches up to 84C in some cores during sudden spikes. But it usually stays below 55C when gaming, so I am fine with it.









I was also able to tighten the timings to the DramCalc Fast Preset, no issues thus far! My ol' 1700 was definitely holding my ram back.


----------



## kithylin

Kuroihane said:


> I don't have a X570 to test, but 30% does seem like a bit of a stretch? What situation exactly are you mentioning? I can run some tests to confirm that theory.


3DMark (Firestrike and time spy), Cinebench R20, all games I tried it in, anything measurable, etc. Perhaps it may be unique to the 5800X it's self and not just "X370 vs X570", maybe there's something wrong with the 6.62 bios for X370 Taichi in that it doesn't run the 5800X correctly but runs other 5000 chips run correctly with it. And yes I had the same ram at the same speed and same timings in both computers so that wasn't effecting it. It doesn't really matter anyway. I know it's "an issue" and part of the X370 Taichi and it's beta bios (5800X runs slower on X370). I can post multiple examples from 3dmark, to cinebench, to in-game benchmarks and no one will believe me and everyone in the OCN forums will ridicule me and treat me like I'm a dumb child (just like last time) so I'm not even going to go through that again. It is a thing though and I can prove it but no one will believe me so there's no reason to bother trying.


----------



## Kuroihane

kithylin said:


> 3DMark (Firestrike and time spy), Cinebench R20, all games I tried it in, anything measurable, etc. Perhaps it may be unique to the 5800X it's self and not just "X370 vs X570", maybe there's something wrong with the 6.62 bios for X370 Taichi in that it doesn't run the 5800X correctly but runs other 5000 chips run correctly with it. And yes I had the same ram at the same speed and same timings in both computers so that wasn't effecting it. It doesn't really matter anyway. I know it's "an issue" and part of the X370 Taichi and it's beta bios (5800X runs slower on X370). I can post multiple examples from 3dmark, to cinebench, to in-game issues and no one will believe me and everyone in the OCN forums will ridicule me and treat me like I'm a dumb child so I'm not even going to go through that again. It is a thing though and I can prove it but no one will believe me so there's no reason to bother trying.


Yeah, I can understand you, don't feel pressured.

I asked genuinely to try the type of tests and compare to common online results. Moment after moment I still believe I struck gold with my R5 5600X + X370 combo, I don't really notice that disparity in the synthetics, but I have not compared games properly to give any final conclusions. I think I have 3DMark and I will run some tests. CB ran as above, no issues apart from the weird single threaded part. That could just as well mean the motherboard can't handle the PBO clocks that well. Maybe configuring it could improve, but I just only heard what PBO is.

I would say it could simply be part of the Bios being wonky on the 5800X, and that's quite believable. If the Auto or stock configs for PBO are just not enough, I think those processors that need more power by standard could not be receiving the juice they need. But, just a thought/guess I ain't sure at all haha!


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Kuroihane said:


> From the scores I was able to review on my end, using a R5 5600X with PBO on Auto, I only noticed a slight difference in Cinebench R20, and I mean its a fairly small one.
> 
> ST: 573 (compared to 601 from Guru3D)
> MT: 4397 (compared to 4390 from Guru3D)
> 
> The only difference was in Single for me, and that is, with a PC that was running for a while when I did the tests. CPU-Z shown no performance difference compared to Guru3D benchmarks. As a matter of fact, my CPU-Z scores are just slightly higher than theirs. The difference might only appear with the R7 and above...or maybe it's just random, I sincerely don't know.
> 
> My R5 is still clocking 4.65Ghz when playing some games and doing standard tasks. I am not looking into how well it is holding those clocks though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a X570 to test, but 30% does seem like a bit of a stretch? What situation exactly are you mentioning? I can run some tests to confirm that theory.
> 
> Either way, I concur with the 5000 series running hot. Weirdly hot as a matter of fact. I'm cooling my R5 with an H110i, 4 ML 140s from Corsair doing a push/pull on the radiator. It sometimes reaches up to 84C in some cores during sudden spikes. But it usually stays below 55C when gaming, so I am fine with it.
> 
> View attachment 2536726
> 
> 
> I was also able to tighten the timings to the DramCalc Fast Preset, no issues thus far! My ol' 1700 was definitely holding my ram back.


5600X stock+uv, 2x8GB 3800/C16, Noctua D15










I'm within 3% compared to X470/X570 systems.

The scores above are on a usual run, no "bench settings", no process kill etc, everything is 24/7, firefox open, a bunch of other apps open.


----------



## jrcbandit

bhairavp said:


> Hi all. Just installed a 5800X on my X370 Taichi, running the 6.62 BIOS.
> Cooling is with a Noctua D15 with one fan, RAM is 2x16GB DDR4-3200, B-Die, running at XMP 14-14-14-34.
> I'm getting slow-ish values on CPU-Z and Cinebench. Cinebench R20 shows a 5142 multi-core and 597 single-core score. CPU-Z shows 5821 and 597 respectively. I've seen review values for CPU-Z @ 6600-ish values and 650 respectively. I know I'm being a bit anal, but is there anything I can do to increase the performance? Running stock speeds, PBO enabled, ECO mode disabled.
> Thanks.


With the 6.62 Bios, the 5800x will definitely underperform on the X370 Taichi. That is why we need AMD/Asrock to release an updated bios like they did for the A320 platform... However, I was able to get 5850 multicore and 620 single core with R20. Instead of PBO enabled, try Auto mode as that seemed to work best for me. I also shut down every single program that I was running in the background such as EVGA Precision X1, CAM, Malwarebytes, etc.. 

The main thing that is annoying me is I don't expect to hit 5 ghz without the bios Curve optimizer, but I would like to hit 4.7-4.8 ghz in games that pretty much everyone is able to hit without any optimizations. We know the motherboard can easily handle a 5800x if AMD would just allow the Bios to be updated.


----------



## Senniha

bhairavp said:


> Hi all. Just installed a 5800X on my X370 Taichi, running the 6.62 BIOS.
> Cooling is with a Noctua D15 with one fan, RAM is 2x16GB DDR4-3200, B-Die, running at XMP 14-14-14-34.
> I'm getting slow-ish values on CPU-Z and Cinebench. Cinebench R20 shows a 5142 multi-core and 597 single-core score. CPU-Z shows 5821 and 597 respectively. I've seen review values for CPU-Z @ 6600-ish values and 650 respectively. I know I'm being a bit anal, but is there anything I can do to increase the performance? Running stock speeds, PBO enabled, ECO mode disabled.
> Thanks.


You need to tune your Soc,cpu voltage.6.62 gives overvoltage by default.With 5900x i have good stable system with a bit lower singles core boosts as i run undervolt with negative offset -0.7,PBO off.This gives -12c to -15c on full load so less throttle.AIO artic liquid 240 so i have given the CPU nice thermal headroom.Also vcore spikes down to 1.4 from 1.51 as default with PBO on.I lost 150 mhz from 4950 to 4800 but overall the system runs far better.


----------



## Senniha

ivanivanko said:


> anyone else seeing their ryzen 5000 series underperfoming on this board?


We underperforming from agesa but overall we lose 5-7% performance on memory side.We can get 3200cl14 very tight timmings on the majority of all memory modules even with 4 dimms SR with 32gb.


----------



## riot.

My setup:

3600x, this board and 16gb of 3200CL14 Samsung B-die. Running 5.80 bios. 

Would it be possible to get this ram up to 3600? I attempted it about a year ago but I was only able to get to 3466. Maybe my timings weren't good or something.


----------



## PJVol

riot. said:


> Would it be possible


Yes. Ran 2x8 b-die [email protected] and [email protected] with the 3600x and this board (5.80 best bios)


----------



## dawidezzo

Could you post your bios settings if you have them written somewhere?


----------



## kithylin

dawidezzo said:


> Could you post your bios settings if you have them written somewhere?


Ram speed depends on many factors. The quality of the IMC in the processor, the quality of the ram, the configuration of the ram, etc. Just because they were able to get their processor to run with 3800 Mhz ram in the X370 taichi does not mean that you will be able to even if you entered exactly the same bios settings as they did.


----------



## PJVol

dawidezzo said:


> your bios settings


Haven't found them yet for the taichi, but these are on an MSI board and they're basically the same.








This has b-die ram chips of lowest bin out of three kits i've got.


----------



## papatsonis

Dekaohtoura said:


> 5600X stock+uv, 2x8GB 3800/C16, Noctua D15
> 
> View attachment 2536778
> 
> 
> I'm within 3% compared to X470/X570 systems.
> 
> The scores above are on a usual run, no "bench settings", no process kill etc, everything is 24/7, firefox open, a bunch of other apps open.



I can agree with your findings, at least comparing my results (5950x & x370), with those on guru3d i checked.
In the r20 single i've got around 2,3% less score (629 vs 643) that could be attibuted to my chip not being a golden one thus less single core boost, but on multi i've around +5% (10928 vs 10409) more score, that partially could be attributed to the lower in general ambient temp in the room. All settings on PBO on auto.
For sure on the first occasion i'll move to a x570 with similar power delivery but mainly for the pcie4 nvme that i already cap it's perf to 3500/3500, than for anything else.


----------



## Jonhp

Cpu lottery and Cooling =boost capability .. ram speed and timmings also critical subtimmings are matched with guru3d review?also agesa code can play role to boost capabilities it's not big deal if someone have a x370 it's free for a 2%-5%margin to upgrade than throughing money to a new Mobo since am4 is over and am5 is comming next year


----------



## papatsonis

for subtimings i cant comment as they didnt mention, but for the main timings, apart that they use 2x8gb *SR*.. their timings are significantly better (3600 14-15-15-35)


----------



## Senniha

Msi b350 tomahawk beta bios


----------



## LuciferX

Senniha said:


> Msi b350 tomahawk beta bios


Nice, so A320 done
Now B350
Next x370? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Czarcastic

LuciferX said:


> Nice, so A320 done
> Now B350
> Next x370?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully in January.


----------



## kithylin

I'm hoping they release a bios for the X370 Taichi after Zen3D for AM4 releases and they release a Zen3D version of the 5600X, I would love to put that in my system with the X370 Taichi.


----------



## Senniha

Msi is same agesa as the experimental Asrock 1.1.0.0 nothing new.Its the only agesa unlocked.We need AMD to unlock,im afraid 300 series will get only agesa 1.1.0.0 in the end.


----------



## ivanivanko

this motherboard is not relevant anymore, intel pwnd amd with 12 series processors and its much better buy now, 12900k + mbo is better and cheaper than used am4 mbo + 5950x.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Did anyone try "Project Hydra"? 

It's not publicly released yet, but it's easy to find online.


----------



## Spectre73

ivanivanko said:


> this motherboard is not relevant anymore, intel pwnd amd with 12 series processors and its much better buy now, 12900k + mbo is better and cheaper than used am4 mbo + 5950x.


It is relevant for those that own one, I would say.....


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> this motherboard is not relevant anymore, intel pwnd amd with 12 series processors and its much better buy now, 12900k + mbo is better and cheaper than used am4 mbo + 5950x.


My comment is not conjecture or fanboyism but facts: AMD's Zen3D processors will be faster than Intel's 12'th gen chips when they release soon. When ASRock releases a bios for us to use those new processors in this older motherboard then this motherboard will be relevant again and useful.


----------



## kbios

kithylin said:


> My comment is not conjecture or fanboyism but facts: AMD's Zen3D processors will be faster than Intel's 12'th gen chips when they release soon. When ASRock releases a bios for us to use those new processors in this older motherboard then this motherboard will be relevant again and useful.


I'd love to be proven wrong, but I bet AMD is going to strictly prevent this next time


----------



## ghrtt88

Been reading through this thread for a while. Just wanted to post about another success story. 

Went from a Ryzen 1600 straight to a 5600x in my x370 taichi. Was on BIOS 4.40, flashed to 5.10 then to 6.62

Booted, loaded my XMP profile for my ram and away we go.

Any tips for tweaking a 5600x with cl14 flare-x b-die on this board?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

ghrtt88 said:


> Been reading through this thread for a while. Just wanted to post about another success story.
> 
> Went from a Ryzen 1600 straight to a 5600x in my x370 taichi. Was on BIOS 4.40, flashed to 5.10 then to 6.62
> 
> Booted, loaded my XMP profile for my ram and away we go.
> 
> Any tips for tweaking a 5600x with cl14 flare-x b-die on this board?


Welcome to the club!

From my own experience, you could leave the cpu as is, full auto on everything except CPU LLC (set it on 2) and cpu voltage (undervolt using offset, but it takes a bit of trial and error...nothing too time consuming or dangerous for the h/w, but it's always considered "tinkering").

What you should do, is oc/tune your b-dies as hi/tight as you possibly can.

Try DRAM Calculator from 1usmus, it should easily get you to 3800/16 (1900-1900-1900) but from there to anything better, prepare for some serious studying/testing. I think that 3800/15 is possible, but it will require time.

Whatever you decide, please report your results.


----------



## ghrtt88

Dekaohtoura said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> From my own experience, you could leave the cpu as is, full auto on everything except CPU LLC (set it on 2) and cpu voltage (undervolt using offset, but it takes a bit of trial and error...nothing too time consuming or dangerous for the h/w, but it's always considered "tinkering").
> 
> What you should do, is oc/tune your b-dies as hi/tight as you possibly can.
> 
> Try DRAM Calculator from 1usmus, it should easily get you to 3800/16 (1900-1900-1900) but from there to anything better, prepare for some serious studying/testing. I think that 3800/15 is possible, but it will require time.
> 
> Whatever you decide, please report your results.


Thanks for the tips Dekaohtoura 

So have it running @ 3800/16 as per the image below. Boosts to 4650Mhz in gamers, etc. BIOS refused to set tCL to 15 as per my current setting, revert to 16 each time.

I feel that SoC voltage is too high and also DRAM voltage. Yet to undervolt using the offset method you mentioned above. Anything else standing out as weird/incorrect in these attached pics?


----------



## zhadoom

ghrtt88 said:


> Thanks for the tips Dekaohtoura
> 
> So have it running @ 3800/16 as per the image below. Boosts to 4650Mhz in gamers, etc. BIOS refused to set tCL to 15 as per my current setting, revert to 16 each time.
> 
> I feel that SoC voltage is too high and also DRAM voltage. Yet to undervolt using the offset method you mentioned above. Anything else standing out as weird/incorrect in these attached pics?
> 
> View attachment 2538456


Geardown on implies in even timmings ( Tcl ) in DDR4.
Some ram modules are stable enough to use geardown off, but needs a heavy tunning.


----------



## ghrtt88

zhadoom said:


> Geardown on implies in even timmings ( Tcl ) in DDR4.
> Some ram modules are stable enough to use geardown off, but needs a heavy tunning.


Ah, I have gear down mode enabled at these 3800mhz settings as the machine boot-loops with it off. Cheers!


----------



## LuciferX

MSI Adds AMD Ryzen 5000 'Vermeer' Desktop CPU Support To Its 300-Series Motherboards


MSI has announced that it will offer AMD Ryzen 5000 'Vermeer' CPU & Windows 11 OS support on its 300-series motherboards.




wccftech.com





MSI has announced that it will offer AMD Ryzen 5000 'Vermeer' CPU & Windows 11 OS support on its 300-series motherboards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

LuciferX said:


> MSI Adds AMD Ryzen 5000 'Vermeer' Desktop CPU Support To Its 300-Series Motherboards
> 
> 
> MSI has announced that it will offer AMD Ryzen 5000 'Vermeer' CPU & Windows 11 OS support on its 300-series motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wccftech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI has announced that it will offer AMD Ryzen 5000 'Vermeer' CPU & Windows 11 OS support on its 300-series motherboards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a bs clickbait article, typical wccftech.
Most of the BIOSes mentioned on that page are just 1.0.0.6 with fTPM enabled for Windows 11, and only a few have 1.1.0.0 in them.


----------



## garych

Also, I just checked 6.62 with SMU checker, why does it have Cezanne support listed? I thought 6.62 doesn't have that.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

ghrtt88 said:


> Thanks for the tips Dekaohtoura
> 
> So have it running @ 3800/16 as per the image below. Boosts to 4650Mhz in gamers, etc. BIOS refused to set tCL to 15 as per my current setting, revert to 16 each time.
> 
> I feel that SoC voltage is too high and also DRAM voltage. Yet to undervolt using the offset method you mentioned above. Anything else standing out as weird/incorrect in these attached pics?
> 
> View attachment 2538456





ghrtt88 said:


> Ah, I have gear down mode enabled at these 3800mhz settings as the machine boot-loops with it off. Cheers!


Hey, you're always welcome.

Since you managed 3800/16 on 4 sticks, I'd say you're more than fine.
GDM off should be a bit of strain on your IMC. It's possible, but I'm not sure it's worth the time/effort.

Regarding SoC voltage, it's a bit high, but since you're <1.2V it should be ok.

You could try lowering it a bit, and see if you have any instabilities or problems in general.

Have you checked for mem errors with TM5 (20 cycles, 1usmus/extreme profile) or any similar program? 
Latency/Bandwidth wise? AIDA64 mem bench?


----------



## ghrtt88

Dekaohtoura said:


> Hey, you're always welcome.
> 
> Since you managed 3800/16 on 4 sticks, I'd say you're more than fine.
> GDM off should be a bit of strain on your IMC. It's possible, but I'm not sure it's worth the time/effort.
> 
> Regarding SoC voltage, it's a bit high, but since you're <1.2V it should be ok.
> 
> You could try lowering it a bit, and see if you have any instabilities or problems in general.
> 
> Have you checked for mem errors with TM5 (20 cycles, 1usmus/extreme profile) or any similar program?
> Latency/Bandwidth wise? AIDA64 mem bench?


WHEA errors abound @ 3800/16. I tried some of your 3800 settings from an earlier post, no luck.

I'm now back @ 3200/14 with tighter timings. Zero WHEA errors now. I think I can pull more voltage out of VSOC, VDDP, CCD and IOD


----------



## Dekaohtoura

ghrtt88 said:


> WHEA errors abound @ 3800/16. I tried some of your 3800 settings from an earlier post, no luck.
> 
> I'm now back @ 3200/14 with tighter timings. Zero WHEA errors now. I think I can pull more voltage out of VSOC, VDDP, CCD and IOD
> 
> View attachment 2538625


Yeah, WHEA errors is a delicate matter on this cpu/mobo/bios mobo. My mem modules are micron e-dies (i think), completely different (and inferior) compared to yours.

Something is weird on your settings, though. You went from 304 tRFC on 3800/16 to 416 on 3200/14? I think that you could try something around 256-270, it should work without changing anything else (and will do wonders for lat+b/w).


----------



## ghrtt88

Dekaohtoura said:


> Yeah, WHEA errors is a delicate matter on this cpu/mobo/bios mobo. My mem modules are micron e-dies (i think), completely different (and inferior) compared to yours.
> 
> Something is weird on your settings, though. You went from 304 tRFC on 3800/16 to 416 on 3200/14? I think that you could try something around 256-270, it should work without changing anything else (and will do wonders for lat+b/w).


Changed tRFC and tightening a few other things.


----------



## kithylin

Personally I gave up on Ryzen Dram Tuner myself because after trying multiple ram kits in different ryzen computers and applying all of the settings exact as dram calc said nothing ever worked right. Instability. WHEA errors. Blue screens. ETC. Nothing from DRAM calc ever worked at all. What I ended up doing for ram tuning in Ryzen (and older computers) is using Karhu Ram Test and manually tuning the timings one by one. I usually set the timings way too tight that won't POST at all and slowly work my way up to something that does POST and then make it in to windows and run Karhu Ram Test for each change to each timing until it can make it to 1000% in Karhu Ram Test without errors. Sometimes It will make it to 50%, error -> go raise the timing by one mark, try again -> 250%, error -> go raise it another notch until 1000%.

It's time consuming but once you get in to it I only needed 3 days of work all day each day to tune my 5800X in my X570 system to 3800 Mhz & 1900 Mhz IF clock for 1:1 at 14-16-14-25-1T. I tuned all the ram sub-timings too but I would have to go in to bios to screenshot those and I don't feel like it right now. But once I finished all of this with Karhu Ram Test it has been stable going on 8 months used daily and the ram timings are tight and the system is crazy fast.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

ghrtt88 said:


> Changed tRFC and tightening a few other things.
> 
> View attachment 2538774


This is my result, same bench settings









I think that your "SCL" settings are unnecessarily low, 2s won't give you anything. You should go for 3 or 4 and recheck.

Also, try again for GDM off now that you're on 3200/14. See if Vdram at 1.4 gets you there.


----------



## Senniha

ghrtt88 said:


> Changed tRFC and tightening a few other things.
> 
> View attachment 2538774


Reduce CLDO VDDP,VDDF CDD,VDDG IDOD to your previus picture those values are the defaut and overvolted,go to 0.85,0.92,0.92 and VSoc 1.050-1.075 for 3200


----------



## garych

Now that's a nice addition to 300 series BIOS updates. Even if it doesn't include 5000 series support, still great to receive new AGESA version.
I didn't look at every Gigabyte 300 series board to check if they got an update, but the few random ones that I did check all got the update. Nice job Gigabyte.


----------



## zhadoom

garych said:


> Now that's a nice addition to 300 series BIOS updates. Even if it doesn't include 5000 series support, still great to receive new AGESA version.
> I didn't look at every Gigabyte 300 series board to check if they got an update, but the few random ones that I did check all got the update. Nice job Gigabyte.


Looks like the new AGESA is included and support Vermeer and up ...


----------



## Senniha

zhadoom said:


> Looks like the new AGESA is included and support Vermeer and up ...
> View attachment 2539492


Great news,we wait to see if works with zen3.


----------



## zhadoom

Senniha said:


> Great news,we wait to see if works with zen3.


All X370 boards from Gigabyte receive the bios update in the website.

Looking here:
[Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht
Shows updated AGESA 1205 in almost all X370/B350 .from Gigabyte.

Go to work ASROCK ... I want an updated AGESA in my X370 Professional Gaming.


----------



## Senniha

zhadoom said:


> All X370 boards from Gigabyte receive the bios update in the website.
> 
> Looking here:
> [Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht
> Shows updated AGESA 1205 in almost all X370/B350 .from Gigabyte.
> 
> Go to work ASROCK ... I want an updated AGESA in my X370 Professional Gaming.


we need to see if it is locked.With the flash port it was.After a day and not a single user report with gigabyte 300 series.Pathetic.


----------



## LuciferX

BIOSTAR Releases Official BIOS Update to A320MH Motherboard to Support Ryzen 5000 

Please Asrock? [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Senniha

End of story.AMD still releases blocked BIOS for Zen3 at least zen2 users will get agesa security update and SAM on next bios if Asrock also release 1.2.0.5 as gigabyte.


----------



## Melcar

AMD officially stated a while ago that they won't allow 300 chips to run 5xxx CPUs. Weird that A320 would be supported now. OEM pressure perhaps? Those guys are the only ones I would think would want to pair up a A320 board with a 5xxx CPU.


----------



## Senniha

For sure its the last time i will be early adapter on any platform,and i wont spend money on enthusiast high end model.


----------



## zhadoom

X300 = chipsetless board supports Cezanne that is based on Zen3








ASRock DeskMini X300 Series


AMD AM4 Socket CPU, - Cezanne, Renoir, Picasso, Raven Ridge, up to 65W, - Support MAX Height ≦ 46mm CPU Cooler<br />Supports Overclocking Option with X300<br />High-Speed DDR4-3200MHz Memory<br />Dual Ultra M.2 (NVMe), - M2_1 M.2 (2280) – PCIe Gen3 x4, - M2_2 M.2 (2280) – PCIe Gen3 x2/x4<br />2...




www.asrock.com





So the limitation is purely artificial.


----------



## Senniha

Nvme SSD drive do they work with P6.62? I planning to get western digital 1TB 550 model.


----------



## papatsonis

Senniha said:


> Nvme SSD drive do they work with P6.62? I planning to get western digital 1TB 550 model.


Perfectly, using a Samsung PM9A1 on the main slot, and a 970 Evo on the secondary


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Senniha said:


> Nvme SSD drive do they work with P6.62? I planning to get western digital 1TB 550 model.





papatsonis said:


> Perfectly, using a Samsung PM9A1 on the main slot, and a 970 Evo on the secondary


Gamix S11Pro 1TB on main slot, works flawlessly.


----------



## zhadoom

Asrock A320 board with support to Vermeer / Cezanne.








ASRock A320M-ITX


Supports AMD Socket AM4 Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge, Raven Ridge and Pinnacle Ridge)<br />Supports DDR4 3466+ (OC) (Ryzen CPU)<br />1 PCIe 3.0 x16<br />Graphics Output: 2 HDMI<br />7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec) , Nichicon Fine Gold Series Audio Caps<br />4 SATA3, 1 Ultra M.2...




www.asrock.com





So 300 series can support Zen 3. Where are the new bios to us X370 users ?


----------



## kithylin

zhadoom said:


> Where are the new bios to us X370 users ?


I would guess the new bios is probably still in the hands of the ASRock Engineers. They chosen not to release it to the public yet.


----------



## kbios

zhadoom said:


> Asrock A320 board with support to Vermeer / Cezanne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASRock A320M-ITX
> 
> 
> Supports AMD Socket AM4 Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge, Raven Ridge and Pinnacle Ridge)<br />Supports DDR4 3466+ (OC) (Ryzen CPU)<br />1 PCIe 3.0 x16<br />Graphics Output: 2 HDMI<br />7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec) , Nichicon Fine Gold Series Audio Caps<br />4 SATA3, 1 Ultra M.2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asrock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 300 series can support Zen 3. Where are the new bios to us X370 users ?


That board supports Vermeer (like many other A320 boards with the recent bios update), not Cezanne. Unlike B350/X370, A320 is not blocked for Vermeer in Agesa 1.2.x.x


----------



## Dekaohtoura

zhadoom said:


> Asrock A320 board with support to Vermeer / Cezanne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASRock A320M-ITX
> 
> 
> Supports AMD Socket AM4 Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge, Raven Ridge and Pinnacle Ridge)<br />Supports DDR4 3466+ (OC) (Ryzen CPU)<br />1 PCIe 3.0 x16<br />Graphics Output: 2 HDMI<br />7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec) , Nichicon Fine Gold Series Audio Caps<br />4 SATA3, 1 Ultra M.2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asrock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 300 series can support Zen 3. Where are the new bios to us X370 users ?


since AGESA version is >1.2.0, we should start bombarding their support staff.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> since AGESA version is >1.2.0, we should start bombarding their support staff.


OR we could just wait patiently and they will release it when they're ready to release it. As long as it does come out some day it doesn't really matter when it happens.


----------



## Relliker

Has anyone else had issues on 6.62 with FCLK/UCLK being extremely unstable when locked to MCLK?

All with 3800X+b die:

MCLK3200/FCLK1500 = Stable (This is what it auto trains to after only setting the XMP profile (I technically have 3200 sticks))
MCLK3200/FCLK1600 = No post, have to reset CMOS to boot (it never resets despite failed boots for some reason)
MCLK2800/FCLK1400 = No post again
MCLK2400/FCLK1200 = Everything works fine
This behavior persists regardless of SOC/CLD0/DRAM voltages :/
Tried with 1.15V SOC and a few CLD0_CCD/IOD voltages ranging from 900mV to 1.1V always with the same issues.
('auto' sets SOC to 1.1V; CLD0 (both) to 1.098V, though this may be set to 1.1V and just not getting there due to how this one is regulated off of the SOC source)

May end up having to go back to 6.4 and just deal with not having resizable BAR support; I was running 1800FCLK/3600MCLK stable before.


----------



## papatsonis

exactly similar behaviour on my setup (5950x & 4x16gb DR B-die), only MCLCK 3000/FCLK 1500 was actually doable. At least with 3800x you have the luxury to downgrade bios


----------



## Senniha

It seems that AMD started to think about bringing support back on 300 series.We have to push on Reddit AMD: We're Exploring Supporting Ryzen 5000 on 300-Series Motherboards

Make some noise mates upvote to go up

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/rxqqx2


----------



## fcchin

Senniha said:


> It seems that AMD started to think about bringing support back on 300 series.We have to push on Reddit AMD: We're Exploring Supporting Ryzen 5000 on 300-Series Motherboards
> 
> Make some noise mates upvote to go up
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/rxqqx2


AMD's internal ultimate argument might be PCIe_4_NVMe share it with the community or not share?

SAM for graphics obviously does not capture many different market segment,

but if PCIe_4_NVMe is available, then probably can keep the market-share when consumer thinks PCIe_5 is too expensive but PCIe_4 is getting sensible pricing.

If not I hope ASrock engineer rogue another PCIe_4 bios under the table.


----------



## fcchin

ho ho ho cheecky AMD, "the 6000-series is expected to come within *February 2022*. Similarly, the 7000 for the desktop will be available in the *mid of 2022*. Finally, AMD Ryzen 5800X3D will ship in the* late spring* of this year." 

dam, as if AMD's saying "you want to upgrade? why not just buy a whole new system " 

source = AMD Ryzen 7000 Series, Ryzen 7 5800X3D | Specifications | Availability |


----------



## kithylin

fcchin said:


> dam, as if AMD's saying "you want to upgrade? why not just buy a whole new system "
> 
> source = AMD Ryzen 7000 Series, Ryzen 7 5800X3D | Specifications | Availability |


Why are you saying that? The 5800X3D is supposed to be supported by existing AM4 systems that support the 5000 series. At minimum X470 and X570. But we may get support for it on X370 taichi too later.


----------



## freestaler

Relliker said:


> Has anyone else had issues on 6.62 with FCLK/UCLK being extremely unstable when locked to MCLK?
> ....
> May end up having to go back to 6.4 and just deal with not having resizable BAR support; I was running 1800FCLK/3600MCLK stable before.


6.62 stable with 3600/1800 B-Die DR with a 3800x. What i never get 100% stable was 3733/1866. That was stable under 6.40.

Ps: I looking forward. just for fun i would like to flash to x470 Taichi and give them 5800X3D a try. Just to see if it works.

Edit: Do i that right, you wont MCLK @ 3600? Sorry, than my post is wrong.


----------



## Czarcastic

I don't understand AMD's reasoning. If A320, the crappiest one is allowed to support the 5000 series why can't B350 or X370?


----------



## Melcar

Czarcastic said:


> I don't understand AMD's reasoning. If A320, the crappiest one is allowed to support the 5000 series why can't B350 or X370?


OEM contractual obligations. Of course they won't admit to that.


----------



## Relliker

freestaler said:


> 6.62 stable with 3600/1800 B-Die DR with a 3800x. What i never get 100% stable was 3733/1866. That was stable under 6.40.
> 
> Ps: I looking forward. just for fun i would like to flash to x470 Taichi and give them 5800X3D a try. Just to see if it works.
> 
> Edit: Do i that right, you wont MCLK @ 3600? Sorry, than my post is wrong.



Got some time to look into this again today and it appears that there was some issue with utilizing my older profiles. I took a full default UEFI config and explicitly set all of the voltages/timings and that worked, however if I load one of my older profiles and then do the _exact_ same thing it won't boot. There must be some kind of knob with changed behavior on this release.

As for the 1800/3600 MCLK mixup I was referring to it at double rate but I guess that MCLK really just refers to the base clock so 1800 is correct.

Regardless, things are working fine again. I didn't bother getting the timings too tightened up yet; its running at 1:1 now which is what I was really after.
(DRAM voltage is at 1.40V)


----------



## fcchin

kithylin said:


> Why are you saying that? The 5800X3D is supposed to be supported by existing AM4 systems that support the 5000 series. At minimum X470 and X570. But we may get support for it on X370 taichi too later.


because AMD make the itch for 5800x3D so long duration till LATE SPRING that buying new AM5 would be earlier at MID-year and stops the itch while getting more HIGH and earlier tooooo. That's good marketing bait for motivating customers to swap entire system.


----------



## kithylin

fcchin said:


> because AMD make the itch for 5800x3D so long duration till LATE SPRING that buying new AM5 would be earlier at MID-year and stops the itch while getting more HIGH and earlier tooooo. That's good marketing bait for motivating customers to swap entire system.


I'm having a little difficulty understanding what you are trying to write but I suppose I'll stick to the facts. The facts are: AMD has officially announced that at least the 5800X3D will launch before AM5. The 5800X3D will be supported on AM4 systems that already support the 5000 series processors. We do not have an _EXACT_ timeline. But that is what we know so far as confirmed fact now. 

AMD is Considering official support for the 5000 series processors on 300 series motherboards See here:








AMD: We're Exploring Supporting Ryzen 5000 on 300-Series Motherboards


Backward compatibility moves forward.




www.tomshardware.com


----------



## fcchin

kithylin said:


> I'm having a little difficulty understanding what you are trying to write but I suppose I'll stick to the facts. The facts are: AMD has officially announced that at least the 5800X3D will launch before AM5. The 5800X3D will be supported on AM4 systems that already support the 5000 series processors. We do not have an _EXACT_ timeline. But that is what we know so far as confirmed fact now.
> 
> AMD is Considering official support for the 5000 series processors on 300 series motherboards See here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD: We're Exploring Supporting Ryzen 5000 on 300-Series Motherboards
> 
> 
> Backward compatibility moves forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tomshardware.com


I just rechecked, I got the dates wrong in my mind, sorry, because they sequence ryzen 6000 first, then 7000, FINALLY 5800x3D late spring, hahaha, got my brain fried, hahaha.

but say, while dreaming about these, suddenly can't help but to think of a conspiracy theory that 5800x3D are low grade chips that didn't pass and was simply collect together over time and now recycled with addition of 3Dcache an extra sure selling gem.... that's why the lower base clock by 400mhz...... minus 10.5%, nothing to do with heat or power consumption ......... but will I still buy it......... most probably, because I don't want to spend more on whole new system.......


----------



## zhadoom

fcchin said:


> I just rechecked, I got the dates wrong in my mind, sorry, because they sequence ryzen 6000 first, then 7000, FINALLY 5800x3D late spring, hahaha, got my brain fried, hahaha.
> 
> but say, while dreaming about these, suddenly can't help but to think of a conspiracy theory that 5800x3D are low grade chips that didn't pass and was simply collect together over time and now recycled with addition of 3Dcache an extra sure selling gem.... that's why the lower base clock by 400mhz...... minus 10.5%, nothing to do with heat or power consumption ......... but will I still buy it......... most probably, because I don't want to spend more on whole new system.......


Thats an oportunity to verify if the exact same hardware ( except for the triple cache L3 ) change its performance just because the benefits from increased memory access. Maybe this is the case where assynchronous memory have some advantage to feed the L3 cache.
And what workloads are affected. Operating temperature is a major concern here since this layout is new. There are no previous examples of stacked cache.


----------



## MakiseKurisu

I'm currently trying to build a virtualization server on X370 PG. My plan is to have 4x32GB ECC UDIMM and 5900/5950 eventually to run in the office, but began with 2X32GB and 3700 for home use. However, I have tried both Micron and Samsung's memory and I can't post with any of them in any slot positions, not even single stick. The system is in a reboot loop that ends with code b6. No HDMI output was observed. They are both 3200Mhz 2RX8 sticks and CMOS was fully cleared. I tried with a single 8G non ECC stick just to check my system and it worked fine.

From my reading it seems the issue can be workaround by downgrading to 5.80 to copy the memory settings and apply on 6.62, desync fclk and increase vdd_soc dram and so-on voltage, or cross flashing X470 BIOS?

Update: increase voltage and desync fclk (set to 933 with 1866 memory) didn't work. 5.80 didn't work. don't have high hope on x470.


----------



## garych

HERE IT COMES!
First one is up for X370 Pro4

ASRock > X370 Pro4


----------



## Dekaohtoura

garych said:


> HERE IT COMES!
> First one is up for X370 Pro4
> 
> ASRock > X370 Pro4


Great news!

Let's see what's in for us.


----------



## Melcar

Damn, hopefully Gigabyte follows as well.


----------



## garych

I wonder if there are any X370 Pro4 users left that would actually care to update and test how it works 😁


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Something I realised, though. AGESA version is not stated. B450s and B550s received 1.2.0.5 today, but I can't find any info on this release.

Let's hope it's not our "take it or leave it" version.


----------



## garych

Dekaohtoura said:


> Something I realised, though. AGESA version is not stated. B450s and B550s received 1.2.0.5 today, but I can't find any info on this release.
> 
> Let's hope it's not our "take it or leave it" version.


I think the version used is 1.2.0.3c


----------



## Dekaohtoura

garych said:


> I think the version used is 1.2.0.3c


I really hope you're right.


----------



## zhadoom

This is the smu checker output of that bios.


----------



## zhadoom

garych said:


> I think the version used is 1.2.0.3c


You must be right.


----------



## Czarcastic

garych said:


> HERE IT COMES!
> First one is up for X370 Pro4
> 
> ASRock > X370 Pro4


Nice! Now we know ASRock is working on it... hopefully Taichi is next!


----------



## Senniha

As i see above it requires bridge bios 7.00 and then 7.10,If Asrock release official 7.00 & 7.10 users with 6.62 beta taichi x370 flashing 7.00 will not be able to boot with zen3 processors!Am i correct guys?We will flash straight 7.10 in our case with flashrom or Instant flash.Lets get the unlock agesa and we will get into it.


----------



## garych

Senniha said:


> As i see above it requires bridge bios 7.00 and then 7.10,If Asrock release official 7.00 & 7.10 users with 6.62 beta taichi x370 flashing 7.00 will not be able to boot with zen3 processors!Am i correct guys?We will flash straight 7.10 in our case with flashrom or Instant flash.Lets get the unlock agesa and we will get into it.


or the ch341a route if all else fails


----------



## ivanivanko

official or not official what's the difference, we still have 5000 support, i don't see the reason for this hype


----------



## tibcsi0407

ivanivanko said:


> official or not official what's the difference, we still have 5000 support, i don't see the reason for this hype


The official support is always better.


----------



## Senniha

ivanivanko said:


> official or not official what's the difference, we still have 5000 support, i don't see the reason for this hype


Update agesa is for sure security update on agesa level from exploides,features updated curve optimazer/sam support,memory fix from whea errors above 3200/1600 IF,better usb functionality although i never had any issue from P6.62


----------



## kbios

I tried searching but couldn't find a definitive answer: when the a320 bioses enabling support for vermeer were released (those based on agesa 1.2.0.3c), did anyone try to crossflash them on b350/x370 boards and see if vermeer worked? Maybe 1.2.0.3c was never locked after all?


----------



## Czarcastic

ivanivanko said:


> official or not official what's the difference, we still have 5000 support, i don't see the reason for this hype


Updated AGESA, maybe will fix some of the memory issues people are having on 6.62.


----------



## Senniha

kbios said:


> I tried searching but couldn't find a definitive answer: when the a320 bioses enabling support for vermeer were released (those based on agesa 1.2.0.3c), did anyone try to crossflash them on b350/x370 boards and see if vermeer worked? Maybe 1.2.0.3c was never locked after all?


From Asus x370 thread which make crossflash from Asrock base ROMs they skipped a320 bioses cos are missing many options and will have many problems as those boards are with 2 dimms.For sure 1.2.0.3c was locked from Taichi x470.Asrock usual ports their bios and tweaks them accordingly to each mobo.For sure it was locked.In few weeks we will have our bios as it seems AMD let mobo partners to support 300 series.Ofcourse Asrock had them ready.


----------



## kithylin

ASRock First to Support AMD Ryzen 5000 CPUs on X370 Chipsets


BIOS version P7.10 enables Ryzen 5000 support on the ASRock X370 Pro.




www.tomshardware.com





ASRock is rolling out official public stable bios files for their X370 motherboards. They started with the X370 Pro but other X370 ASRock motherboards are sure to follow soon. Give it a little time. An official bios for the Taichi will likely come soon.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> ASRock First to Support AMD Ryzen 5000 CPUs on X370 Chipsets
> 
> 
> BIOS version P7.10 enables Ryzen 5000 support on the ASRock X370 Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tomshardware.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASRock is rolling out official public stable bios files for their X370 motherboards. They started with the X370 Pro but other X370 ASRock motherboards are sure to follow soon. Give it a little time. An official bios for the Taichi will likely come soon.


tomshardware couldn't even get the board name right


----------



## Kuroihane

garych said:


> tomshardware couldn't even get the board name right


They sold themselves. I find it hard to trust them in any way at this point.

I mean, it's hard to find any type of hardware news site that has not sold their reviews and so on.

Other than that, I am waiting for an official BIOS, 6.62 is working fairly well, but the IF barrier and WHEA errors really limits if I can get better results out of my ram (they might be low bin B Dies at 3200 CL 15, but they're still B Dies).

Just gotta wait now until Asrock releases for the Taichi. Gotta admit I am amazed it wasn't one of the first boards they released it for, I always assume the X370 Taichi were one of the best sellers for first gen due to price and the board quality they gave out.


----------



## papatsonis

zhadoom said:


> View attachment 2542450
> 
> This is the smu checker output of that bios.



According to the following photo from Hardwareluxx, 









seems like an undocumented AGESA Version?? (SMU 56.5*2*.0)


----------



## garych

papatsonis said:


> seems like an undocumented AGESA Version?? (SMU 56.5*2*.0)


it's just not in the list, Hardwareluxx should have them comma separated in patch C
I think this answers it all, from asrock sub:


----------



## Senniha

garych said:


> it's just not in the list, Hardwareluxx should have them comma separated in patch C
> I think this answers it all, from asrock sub:


All we need is one good stable agesa without USB/WHEA errors.Ofcourse curve optimazer is welcome but not so crucial.


----------



## Senniha

Asrock roll out new agesa 1.2.0.5 for the majority of boards,have you notice that JZelectronics.de has not been active on bios updates recently? Also taichi x470 go it.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/s62yqb


----------



## foxx1337

By the way, 1.2.0.5 on ASRock still doesn't eliminate the high DPC latencies correlated with fTPM being activated, frequent spikes of up to 3000 microseconds from a baseline of around 700 microseconds, eventually leading to infrequent 50,000-100,000 microsecond "audio stutters" as discussed throughout this and other threads.


----------



## Senniha

foxx1337 said:


> By the way, 1.2.0.5 on ASRock still doesn't eliminate the high DPC latencies correlated with fTPM being activated, frequent spikes of up to 3000 microseconds from a baseline of around 700 microseconds, eventually leading to infrequent 50,000-100,000 microsecond "audio stutters" as discussed throughout this and other threads.


Do you verify your self this bug?


----------



## Senniha

foxx1337 said:


> By the way, 1.2.0.5 on ASRock still doesn't eliminate the high DPC latencies correlated with fTPM being activated, frequent spikes of up to 3000 microseconds from a baseline of around 700 microseconds, eventually leading to infrequent 50,000-100,000 microsecond "audio stutters" as discussed throughout this and other threads.


Do you verify your self this bug?


----------



## foxx1337

Yes.


----------



## garych

foxx1337 said:


> By the way, 1.2.0.5 on ASRock still doesn't eliminate the high DPC latencies correlated with fTPM being activated, frequent spikes of up to 3000 microseconds from a baseline of around 700 microseconds, eventually leading to infrequent 50,000-100,000 microsecond "audio stutters" as discussed throughout this and other threads.


I've been experiencing system crashes on my board due to fTPM being enabled for Win 11, didn't think fTPM problems were widespread on many other ASRock boards.
Of course it's disabled now, but I'd like to be able to use features that are supposed to work.


----------



## Senniha

foxx1337 said:


> Yes.


report that to the Customer Support via ASRock > Support Request Form


----------



## Senniha

garych said:


> I've been experiencing system crashes on my board due to fTPM being enabled for Win 11, didn't think fTPM problems were widespread on many other ASRock boards.
> Of course it's disabled now, but I'd like to be able to use features that are supposed to work.


report that to the Customer Support via ASRock > Support Request Form


----------



## garych

Senniha said:


> report that to the Customer Support via ASRock > Support Request Form


did that, wonder if it helps anything at all, better than nothing I guess


----------



## numlock66

Senniha said:


> Asrock roll out new agesa 1.2.0.5 for the majority of boards,have you notice that JZelectronics.de has not been active on bios updates recently? Also taichi x470 go it.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/s62yqb


Any of you coud download new bios for x470 taichi?
Edit: Download link https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X470 Taichi(L4.85)ROM.zip


----------



## Senniha

User from Reddit ASrock forum reported his update x370 pro4 as i thought exactly (users with Zen3 flashrom next official rom straight)
flashed 6.41 to 7.0 and gave black screen)
replace 5900x to 3900x, than successful entered to 7.0 bios and flash 7.10.
replace 5900x back.
all fine. now ram clocked at xmp profile 3733 and no hardware error. on 6.41 only 3200.
thx asrock! now i'm waiting bios update for x370 killer sli and taichi too)

be carreful *7.0 doesn't support 5000 Vermeer!*


----------



## bhairavp

So what about the rest of us running 6.62 on the X370 Taichi with the 5000 series CPUs?


----------



## Senniha

bhairavp said:


> So what about the rest of us running 6.62 on the X370 Taichi with the 5000 series CPUs?


You will flash "7.10" from Instant flash tool in the bios or use flashrom.You need to skip bridge bios as will not have Zen3


----------



## tibcsi0407

Senniha said:


> User from Reddit ASrock forum reported his update x370 pro4 as i thought exactly (users with Zen3 flashrom next official rom straight)
> flashed 6.41 to 7.0 and gave black screen)
> replace 5900x to 3900x, than successful entered to 7.0 bios and flash 7.10.
> replace 5900x back.
> all fine. now ram clocked at xmp profile 3733 and no hardware error. on 6.41 only 3200.
> thx asrock! now i'm waiting bios update for x370 killer sli and taichi too)
> 
> be carreful *7.0 doesn't support 5000 Vermeer!*


So if I have 3950X with 6.62, I can just update it without any issues?


----------



## garych

tibcsi0407 said:


> So if I have 3950X with 6.62, I can just update it without any issues?


7.10 won't show up in the list if you can't update to it, that's how it worked previously, which is what bridge BIOS versions are for


----------



## tibcsi0407

garych said:


> 7.10 won't show up in the list if you can't update to it, that's how it worked previously, which is what bridge BIOS versions are for


I see, thank you. I won't buy 5000 series, but I like the resizable bar.


----------



## kithylin

tibcsi0407 said:


> I see, thank you. I won't buy 5000 series, but I like the resizable bar.


The AMD 5000 series processors are required to use Resizable BAR. We can not enable it if we use any other older AMD processors.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> The AMD 5000 series processors are required to use Resizable BAR. We can not enable it if we use any other older AMD processors.


no, they are not required, you can do that with Zen 2 processors and even Zen+
I already could enable it in 6.62 BIOS with my R5 3600


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> no, they are not required, you can do that with Zen 2 processors and even Zen+
> I already could enable it in 6.62 BIOS with my R5 3600











GeForce RTX 30 Series Performance Accelerates With Resizable BAR Support | GeForce News | NVIDIA


Support available now for all GeForce RTX 30 Series Founders Edition graphics cards, and select GeForce RTX 30 Series laptops.<br/>



www.nvidia.com





Per the official Nvidia specification the AMD Ryzen Zen3 processors are listed as a requirement. You may be able to enable it on older processors but it won't actually do anything unless you have a 5000 series prcoessor.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> GeForce RTX 30 Series Performance Accelerates With Resizable BAR Support | GeForce News | NVIDIA
> 
> 
> Support available now for all GeForce RTX 30 Series Founders Edition graphics cards, and select GeForce RTX 30 Series laptops.<br/>
> 
> 
> 
> www.nvidia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per the official Nvidia specification the AMD Ryzen Zen3 processors are listed as a requirement. You may be able to enable it on older processors but it won't actually do anything unless you have a 5000 series prcoessor.


It doesn't say that 5000 series is a requirement, it only mentions that it's supported _officially._


> As of March 30th, 2021, the following CPU chipsets and CPUs officially support Resizable BAR on GeForce RTX 30 Series desktop GPUs: ...


And also that page says that in order to verify that Resizable Bar is working you need to go to NVIDIA Control Panel and check if it's on, which plenty of Zen 2 users have posted screenshots of with "Resizable Bar" line saying _Yes._


> On the bottom left of the Control Panel, simply click “System Information”, and in the new window look for “Resizable BAR” on the right. If it says “Yes”, you’re set.


----------



## bhairavp

Thank you for your help.
Awaiting the official 7.10 for our Taichis.


Senniha said:


> You will flash "7.10" from Instant flash tool in the bios or use flashrom.You need to skip bridge bios as will not have Zen3


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> It doesn't say that 5000 series is a requirement, it only mentions that it's supported _officially._
> 
> And also that page says that in order to verify that Resizable Bar is working you need to go to NVIDIA Control Panel and check if it's on, which plenty of Zen 2 users have posted screenshots of with "Resizable Bar" line saying _Yes._


"Your mileage may vary". If you want to try to use it on an unsupported configuration then go ahead. But it may not (probably won't) work for you. Good luck with that. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## garych

THE BETA IS HERE GUYS!
Click image, scroll down


----------



## papatsonis

excellent news, SMU seems the same like pro4 (1.2.0.3 "C") 56.52
I understand that if you have the latest official 6.40 you need the bridge bios, but who is using the 6.62 is it really necessary?


----------



## garych

papatsonis said:


> excellent news, SMU seems the same like pro4 (1.2.0.3 "C") 56.52
> I understand that if you have the latest official 6.40 you need the bridge bios, but who is using the 6.62 is it really necessary?


just put both on the flash drive, if 7.03 appears on the list right away, you should be able to flash it
edit: 7.03 appears, but it won't work, bridge is required for instant flash


----------



## papatsonis

garych said:


> just put both on the flash drive, if 7.03 appears on the list right away, you should be able to flash it


I assume that even if a text file named as a bios one, i put on the usb, it will give me the option to flash (i'd expect though to give an error on the validation prior flashing)


----------



## 1devomer

papatsonis said:


> excellent news, SMU seems the same like pro4 (1.2.0.3 "C") 56.52
> I understand that if you have the latest official 6.40 you need the bridge bios, but who is using the 6.62 is it really necessary?


Asrock asks it users to flash the 7.00 bios, that is a bridge between the older bios and the newer one.
It certainly sets things right into the rom chip space, to be able to flash the 7.03 bios on top.

So the right order would be in any case:
-Flash the 7.00 bios version with the instant flash bios feature.
-Reboot, check if everything is ok.
-Continue the flash process by flashing the 7.03 bios version, always using the instant flash bios feature.
-One should now be able to plug a Ryzen 5k series, without the memory AGESA limitations, seen in the 6.62 bios version.


----------



## LuciferX

Probably soon for PG I hope (Is the same board + 5gbps nic ASRock > Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming)


What about using the beta bios with Ryzen 1700 until the new 5000 series arrives from the store?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuciferX

1devomer said:


> Asrock asks it users to flash the 7.00 bios, that is a bridge between the older bios and the newer one.
> It certainely sets thing right in the rom chip, to be able to flash the 7.03 bios.
> 
> So the right order would be in any case, flash the 7.00 bios with instant flash bios feature.
> Reboot, check everything is ok.
> Then continue the flash process by flashing the 7.03 bios, always using the instant flash bios feature.


Bridge bios would loose 5000 series support I think …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papatsonis

1devomer said:


> Asrock asks it users to flash the 7.00 bios, that is a bridge between the older bios and the newer one.
> It certainely sets thing right in the rom chip space, to be able to flash the 7.03 bios on top.
> 
> So the right order would be in any case:
> -Flash the 7.00 bios with instant flash bios feature.
> -Reboot, check everything is ok.
> -Continue the flash process by flashing the 7.03 bios, always using the instant flash bios feature.


my problem is this.. 










after the flash, the mb will be un-bootable with the 5xx0 already installed.


----------



## garych

LuciferX said:


> Probably soon for PG I hope (Is the same board + 5gbps nic ASRock > Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming)
> 
> 
> What about using the beta bios with Ryzen 1700 until the new 5000 series arrives from the store?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't say anything about Summit Ridge CPUs being removed.
Still in the BIOS


----------



## garych

I think everyone updating their BIOS on the motherboard with warranty expired should have a CH341A handy for when they are not sure they can update without having to install a different CPU.


----------



## papatsonis

maybe will be possible form 6.62 to flash directly to 7.03, from the following 3 images (the bridge has agesa 1.0.0.6, i suppose like the last 6.40 official)


----------



## 1devomer

papatsonis said:


> my problem is this..
> 
> View attachment 2543789
> 
> 
> after the flash, the mb will be un-bootable with the 5xx0 already installed.


You are right.

I thought Asrock would know better, and the 7.00 bios would at least hold what's needed to boot Vermeer.
Like a new 0 ground bios, where to start the new updates.

We need someone, at this point, that is running the 6.62 version, Vermeer and a programmer to be safe.
To try to flash directly the 7.03 bios version, on top of the 6.62 version.

It should not be an issue if you are coming from the Ryzen 1k/2k/3k cpu.
But i agree we need to sort out the Ryzen 5k case.


----------



## papatsonis

in around 5hours i'll know 1st hand  and i'll report accordingly


----------



## Senniha

papatsonis said:


> my problem is this..
> 
> View attachment 2543789
> 
> 
> after the flash, the mb will be un-bootable with the 5xx0 already installed.


Solution straight flash 7.03 with flashrom from 6.62.I tried to flash direct 7.03 from instant flash from bios but i got invalid file.I will go to get my old 2600x from my cousin i will use the the normal procedure to wipe all my profiles.And repaste my 5900x


----------



## 1devomer

papatsonis said:


> in around 5hours i'll know 1st hand  and i'll report accordingly


Nice, thank you! 



Senniha said:


> Solution straight flash 7.03 with flashrom from 6.62


The issue is that the Asrock page state that the 7.00 is mandatory for the 7.03 bios.
That's what we were trying to figure out when using a 5k series, using the stock flashing tools features.


----------



## garych

In about an hour you'll know how it worked on a board that was previously flashed with 6.40 using CH341A because of unsuccessful 6.62 flash using afuefi 😅


----------



## garych

interesting, even with 6.40 installed I was offered to install 7.03, though I still went with 7.00 just in case, to not have to get my ch341a ready 😂
edit: 7.00 installation success
edit2: new prompt when clicking Instant Flash in 7.00








edit3: 7.03 installation success, immediately noticed that boot beep sound has changed and is enabled by default, no option to turn on/off in the BIOS;
edit4: CPU voltage in the BIOS is now sitting at 1.072V (vs usual ~1.36V before that), which I suppose is 1.1V VID. Idle temp is much lower now when in BIOS (31C vs 45C+ previously).
Gonna dial in my settings now and see if they work.
edit5: per CCX OC in OC Tweaker








edit6: everything seems normal so far with my previous settings, plus fTPM enabled, hopefully fTPM won't cause a crash on me again.


----------



## tibcsi0407

kithylin said:


> The AMD 5000 series processors are required to use Resizable BAR. We can not enable it if we use any other older AMD processors.


It's enabled on my mobo with 3950X on BIOS 6.62


----------



## Senniha

Can some load successful (on my case 3333 xmp memory profile) on 7.03?I flashed it but i cant get boot.Actual when it reboots AIO cpu fan rumps up and the system is hard lock.Only with reset bios button i can boot.Any ideas?


----------



## tibcsi0407

Senniha said:


> Can some load successful my 3333 xmp memory profile on 7.03?I flashed it but i cant get boot.Actual when it reboots AIO cpu fan rumps up and the system is hard lock.Only with reset bios button i can boot.Any ideas?
> View attachment 2543826


I have the same issue, I will try to set the timings manually


----------



## garych

have you tried 3333 and manual 1667 FCLK with all timings on auto?


----------



## Senniha

Anyone with zen3 can he get any memory oc above 2133.Report guys to know if i m the only one not able to load any memory oc


----------



## Senniha

Also i get A9 which are Sata.I have uninstalled my nvme ssd wd 1Tb cos this was my last update working fine on 6.62.But i still have A9 without the Nvme.Strange.


----------



## garych

Senniha said:


> Also i get A9 which are Sata.I have uninstalled my nvme ssd wd 1Tb cos this was my last update working fine on 6.62.But i still have A9 without the Nvme.Strange.


did you install directly from 6.62?


----------



## Senniha

tibcsi0407 said:


> I have the same issue, I will try to set the timings manually


Report back if you can set memory above 2133 please.


----------



## Senniha

garych said:


> did you install directly from 6.62?


Installed my 2600x,flashed bridge 7.0 and then 7.03.swapped to zen3 5900x.


----------



## polkfan

Been awhile since i posted last time 

Big updates today for our wonderful board i have a question to anyone running a Ryzen 3000 series chip does this new update allow for SAM to work also how is your Ryzen 3000 series CPU benchmarking on this update? 

Does it bring the AGESA up on even Ryzen 3000 series? 

There is actually some gains for Ryzen 3000 series after AGESA 1.0.0.6 i think.


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Been awhile since i posted last time
> 
> Big updates today for our wonderful board i have a question to anyone running a Ryzen 3000 series chip does this new update allow for SAM to work also how is your Ryzen 3000 series CPU benchmarking on this update?
> 
> Does it bring the AGESA up on even Ryzen 3000 series?
> 
> There is actually some gains for Ryzen 3000 series after AGESA 1.0.0.6 i think.


I didn't test anything thoroughly, just checked if it runs at least the same as before, which it does.
Yes, you can enable Resizable Bar.


----------



## Senniha

Installed again my R5 2600x and XMP profile working,No memory training,cold boot,A9.Can someone else confirm issues with zen3 please?


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> I didn't test anything thoroughly, just checked if it runs at least the same as before, which it does.
> Yes, you can enable Resizable Bar.


Thank you if its not to much to ask unless you have to do something crazy again haha can you run some tests for me like a few benchmarks and take a screenshot in CPU-Z of your AGESA 

What CPU do you have again? 

Thinking about doing this so i have 6.4 what i do is simply update to 7.0 first and then 7.3?


----------



## tibcsi0407

Senniha said:


> Report back if you can set memory above 2133 please.


It's 2666 by default. I will try to set to xmp and fclk manually.


----------



## Senniha

tibcsi0407 said:


> It's 2666 by default. I will try to set to xmp and fclk manually.


upload pics mate.How its 2666?


----------



## tibcsi0407

Senniha said:


> upload pics mate.How its 2666?


I don't know why, but that's the default for me. Maybe the reason is my 3950X CPU.









I have Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB 3200 modules (2x16GB)

Edit, it's due to the JEDEC DIMM LABEL:


----------



## Dekaohtoura

papatsonis said:


> in around 5hours i'll know 1st hand  and i'll report accordingly


Any news, m8?

I'm waiting for your input before trying to update from 6.62 directly to 7.03.


----------



## Senniha

tibcsi0407 said:


> I don't know why, but that's the default for me. Maybe the reason is my 3950X CPU.
> View attachment 2543833
> 
> 
> I have Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB 3200 modules (2x16GB)
> 
> Edit, it's due to the JEDEC DIMM LABEL:
> View attachment 2543834


I need zen3 users,common guys.


----------



## polkfan

One more to go


----------



## tibcsi0407

polkfan said:


> View attachment 2543840
> 
> 
> One more to go


PCI-E 4.0? How is it possible? I have the same actually, which is funny.
Nvidia CPL says it's 3.0


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Senniha said:


> I need zen3 users,common guys.


Sorry m8, but I don't dare updating since I don't have access to any zen1+/2 cpu if something goes wrong. Also, getting stuck at 2400 (my mem's jedec spec) with no way to revert to 6.62 would be disastrous.


----------



## tibcsi0407

Dekaohtoura said:


> Sorry m8, but I don't dare updating since I don't have access to any zen1+/2 cpu if something goes wrong. Also, getting stuck at 2400 (my mem's jedec spec) with no way to revert to 6.62 would be disastrous.


It's so bad, since I had no issue on 6.62, I don't understand why they f*ck always up the XMP compatiblity..


----------



## garych

not much has changed in CPU-Z scores, and that PCI-E 4.0 is probably just reflection of what's CPU is capable of, not what it works at
(don't mind x8 there, I have 2 GPU's installed)








not sure what the cinebench r23 score supposed to be but here it is, didn't bother full 10 minutes, single core was long enough already


----------



## hankmooody

Yo Guys i have the same Problem ! 
5600x installed:

Flashed 7.00 Bridge Bios from 6.62 => succeded

Flashed from 7.00 to 7.03 => succeeded but System does not Boot!

Apperently the Vermeer Microcode is lost with the Flash, luckily i had my old 1700X and it could booot, what to do now? 

I cant downgrade from the 7.03 to anyting, not even back to the bridge Bios!


----------



## Senniha

Its was a painful day.I switched cpus 3 times.Lost my day.I reverted back to 6.62 with flashrom.From instantflash i got invalid file when i tried from 7.03 to 6.62.I still got A9 back to P.6.62 some drive didnt like the the cold boots.So Zen3 users XMP and memory is broken not even on 3200 i could boot to justify leaving 7.03.Reverted back to 6.62.Please all report to Asrcok bug on taichi x370 p/7.03.I didnt tried x470 bios with flashrom cos i havent got any time.Good news we got agesa updated soon we will have it right.


----------



## Senniha

hankmooody said:


> Yo Guys i have the same Problem !
> 5600x installed:
> 
> Flashed 7.00 Bridge Bios from 6.62 => succeded
> 
> Flashed from 7.00 to 7.03 => succeeded but System does not Boot!
> 
> Apperently the Vermeer Microcode is lost with the Flash, luckily i had my old 1700X and it could booot, what to do now?
> 
> I cant downgrade from the 7.03 to anyting, not even back to the bridge Bios!


Flash with Flashrom


----------



## Senniha

Dekaohtoura said:


> Sorry m8, but I don't dare updating since I don't have access to any zen1+/2 cpu if something goes wrong. Also, getting stuck at 2400 (my mem's jedec spec) with no way to revert to 6.62 would be disastrous.


Wait for a good bios and flashrom direct.I will not switch cpus again,waste of time.


----------



## polkfan

Finally done but it seems my old ram profile now doesn't work lol its the 3200mhz safe one from dram calc just refused to boot with those settings had to reset the bios but hey that's just some extra fun for me lol

I will start at like 2667mhz safe profile and work my way up


----------



## Senniha

LuciferX said:


> Bridge bios would loose 5000 series support I think …
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait 7.03 is broken,it seems i only tested it would be nice anothers users report their efforts.


----------



## hankmooody

Senniha said:


> Flash with Flashrom


is there a tutorial on how to use the tool? i have no clue


----------



## polkfan

My bootup time was basically cut in half with this new update used to take 40 seconds to hit Windows 10 the bios would just set there for like 15 seconds before moving on to loading now its in W10 within 19 seconds according to Windows


----------



## 1devomer

hankmooody said:


> is there a tutorial on how to use the tool? i have no clue


As @Senniha said, wait a bit that we sort out what Asrock did.

I'm pretty surprised that we still get the memory error.
I don't understand how going from 6.62 to 7.00 boots, but when going from 7.00 to 7.03 no boot.


----------



## polkfan

Later this weekend i will have fun again you guys probably don't even know but i used to be quite the member here lol i was even the dude who found the EDC bug or whatever it was setting to 0

Challenge this weekend getting my 4 sticks of B-die memory to 3200mhz

For now it will be stuck at 2133mhz

















Yeah i'm happy but again i will be tweaking memory later


----------



## papatsonis

As i suspect for ASRock... All of us should be on 6.4... has anyone without 5xx0 tried to downgrade from 6.62 to 6.40 and then do the step to 7.0 > 7.03


----------



## polkfan

papatsonis said:


> As i suspect for ASRock... All of us should be on 6.4... has anyone without 5xx0 tried to downgrade from 6.62 to 6.40 and then do the step to 7.0 > 7.03


6.4 does not support Ryzen 5000 series the only way this will work is if you have a Zen 2 chip i think and do the process from there but i'm not 100% sure yet. 

You want to move to 7.3 before putting any Ryzen 5000 series chip in


----------



## garych

papatsonis said:


> As i suspect for ASRock... All of us should be on 6.4... has anyone without 5xx0 tried to downgrade from 6.62 to 6.40 and then do the step to 7.0 > 7.03


the only time I tried to downgrade to 6.40 was using afuefi, and it failed erasing one block, so I had to use CH341A to revive


----------



## papatsonis

polkfan said:


> *6.4 does not support Ryzen 5000* series the only way this will work is if you have a Zen 2 chip i think and do the process from there but i'm not 100% sure yet.
> 
> You want to move to 7.3 before putting any Ryzen 5000 series chip in


Exactly, for ASRock this board shouldn't be operating already with 5000. I'll try to install today a 300GE that i have and do the procedure 6.62 - 6.40 - 7.00 - 7.03 and then check ram etc.


----------



## Senniha

report for fast FIX on bug to the Customer Support via ASRock > Support Request Form


----------



## garych

JZ website has just posted this update, for some reason it says 1.2.0.5, also warns not to update from 6.61 and 6.62 if you're using Vermeer or Renoir:
(page translated from German)

I guess it was JZ's reaction to hankmoody's comment on his forum, still not sure why it says 1.2.0.5, when even BIOS itself says 1.2.0.3c, it's all kinda messy right now.


----------



## hankmooody

garych said:


> JZ website has just posted this update, for some reason it says 1.2.0.5, also warns not to update from 6.61 and 6.62 if you're using Vermeer or Renoir:
> (page translated from German)
> 
> I guess it was JZ's reaction to hankmoody's comment on his forum, still not sure why it says 1.2.0.5, when even BIOS itself says 1.2.0.3c, it's all kinda messy right now.


yes im in contact with him and he confirms that 7.03 has problems


----------



## polkfan

hankmooody said:


> yes im in contact with him and he confirms that 7.03 has problems


What kind of issues i'm on it now just ran a few benchmarks and ran deus ex mankind divided and it looked great. No errors in hwinfo and none in event viewer least none that would indicate an issue with hardware

Edit just tested a ram test at stock 2133 it passed and this is 4 sticks of b-die all at once.

Was just the easy mode in dram calc

Before messing around with memory i will let this machine run a test to 20,000 in total(Task Scope) at stock. Then move to 2400mhz SAFE and keep going up until i can't no more this will take a LONG effing time but i really enjoy it and this is actually how i recommend ALL of you to do it

Edit boosting looks the same as well which is good too

Also i would like to add that people at Asrock aren't always going to give you the same answer i know personally lol


----------



## garych

I just dialed my 3000 MT/s OC at 1.23v, no issues


----------



## 1devomer

papatsonis said:


> As i suspect for ASRock... All of us should be on 6.4... has anyone without 5xx0 tried to downgrade from 6.62 to 6.40 and then do the step to 7.0 > 7.03


Well, that's why i said, _Asrock should know bette_r, in a previous post.

From a development point of view, it makes sense to flash a piece of software, that meet both the old OG and beta bios requirement.
In this way, every user start with a fresh setup, and avoids future issues.

I mean, Asrock is well aware of users running Ryzen 5k, with the 6.62 bios.



garych said:


> JZ website has just posted this update, for some reason it says 1.2.0.5, also warns not to update from 6.61 and 6.62 if you're using Vermeer or Renoir:
> (page translated from German)
> 
> I guess it was JZ's reaction to hankmoody's comment on his forum, still not sure why it says 1.2.0.5, when even BIOS itself says 1.2.0.3c, it's all kinda messy right now.


I don't see why and how an old gen cpu must be a requirement for the 7.00 bios.
The bios and the cpu are two different things, they do not actively and constantly communicate between each other.

So it seems that there is some information that is not erased, even when flashing and updating the bios with common means, maybe?

I would, at this point, get Ch341A programmer and a Ryzen 5k and do the following.
Erase and blank the bios chip beforehand, then flash the 7.00 or 7.03 bios, report the result.

I'm still a bit surprised and worried that the memory lock/voltage issue, is still present.


----------



## Senniha

1devomer said:


> Well, that's why i said, _Asrock should know bette_r, in a previous post.
> 
> From a development point of view, it makes sense to flash a piece of software, that meet both the old OG and beta bios requirement.
> In this way, every user start with a fresh setup, and avoids future issues.
> 
> I mean, Asrock is well aware of users running Ryzen 5k, with the 6.62 bios.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why and how an old gen cpu must be a requirement for the 7.00 bios.
> The bios and the cpu are two different things, they do not actively and constantly communicate between each other.
> 
> So it seems that there is some information that is not erased, even when flashing and updating the bios with common means, maybe?
> 
> I would, at this point, get Ch341A programmer and a Ryzen 5k and do the following.
> Erase and blank the bios chip beforehand, then flash the 7.00 or 7.03 bios, report the result.
> 
> I'm still a bit surprised and worried that the memory lock/voltage issue, is still present.


can someone sign-in forum JZelectronics to report or sent PM on JZ to inform him the bug in zen3.Its in german and difficult for me.





Computertechnik JZelectronic







www.jzelectronic.de


----------



## garych

1devomer said:


> I don't see why and how an old gen cpu must be a requirement for the 7.00 bios.
> The bios and the cpu are two different things, they do not actively and constantly communicate between each other.
> 
> So it seems that there is some information that is not erased, even when flashing and updating the bios with common means, maybe?
> 
> I would, at this point, get Ch341A programmer and a Ryzen 5k and do the following.
> Erase and blank the bios chip beforehand, then flash the 7.00 or 7.03 bios, report the result.


7.00 is old AGESA from 6.40 with no Zen 3 support. IDK how we got the 6.61/6.62 without any bridge, but it was never an official beta, it was something JZ had provided for us unofficially.
If I were to use ch341a and 5000 series, I’d just go straight with 7.03 and up after erase, since mobo is out of warranty anyway for most people, so you don’t need the extra mobo id that’s stored on there for warranty purposes.


----------



## Senniha

1devomer said:


> Well, that's why i said, _Asrock should know bette_r, in a previous post.
> 
> From a development point of view, it makes sense to flash a piece of software, that meet both the old OG and beta bios requirement.
> In this way, every user start with a fresh setup, and avoids future issues.
> 
> I mean, Asrock is well aware of users running Ryzen 5k, with the 6.62 bios.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why and how an old gen cpu must be a requirement for the 7.00 bios.
> The bios and the cpu are two different things, they do not actively and constantly communicate between each other.
> 
> So it seems that there is some information that is not erased, even when flashing and updating the bios with common means, maybe?
> 
> I would, at this point, get Ch341A programmer and a Ryzen 5k and do the following.
> Erase and blank the bios chip beforehand, then flash the 7.00 or 7.03 bios, report the result.
> 
> I'm still a bit surprised and worried that the memory lock/voltage issue, is still present.





hankmooody said:


> yes im in contact with him and he confirms that 7.03 has problems


Good to know,i got crazy today not been able to get work in Zen3.I thought i damaged any pin or something like this getting cold boot,A9 and no memory oc


----------



## 1devomer

garych said:


> 7.00 is old AGESA from 6.40 with no Zen 3 support. IDK how we got the 6.61/6.62 without any bridge, but it was never an official beta, it was something JZ had provided for us unofficially.
> If I were to use ch341a and 5000 series, I’d just go straight with 7.03 and up after erase, since mobo is out of warranty anyway for most people, so you don’t need the extra mobo id that’s stored on there for warranty purposes.


Thank you for the explanation, i was not fully aware where the bios came from.

Yep i agree, blanking the chip and flashing straight the 7.03 is the best option, if coming from the 6.61/6.62 + Zen3.


----------



## Senniha

1devomer said:


> Thank you for the explanation, i was not fully aware where the bios came from.
> 
> Yep i agree, blanking the chip and flashing straight the 7.03 is the best option, if coming from the 6.61/6.62.


when we are using flashrom internal chip is blank,i went from 7.03 back to 6.62 instant flash didnt allowed getting "invalid file" warning


----------



## papatsonis

Just put the 300GE on, downgrading as i type to 6.40... and then I'll proceed with 7.0 -> 7.03 crossing fingers...


----------



## 1devomer

Senniha said:


> when we are using flashrom internal chip is blank,i went from 7.03 back to 6.62 instant flash didnt allowed getting "invalid file" warning


Possibly, i agree.
But personally, i tend to rely more on a programmer blanking the chip, rather than a software doing it.


----------



## Senniha

hankmooody said:


> is there a tutorial on how to use the tool? i have no clue





hankmooody said:


> is there a tutorial on how to use the tool? i have no clue


Did you contacted with JZ?i see you are also german.
Follow @Veii guide here AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen

Recommended update method for the board(s) above: MSI M-Flash

In addition to these, there is a new way to update the bioses.
I have added Ryzen support to the Flashrom project and descriptions for some of the previously unsupported 1.8V NOR flashes, commonly used on AM4 motherboards.
It is almost certain that not all NOR flashes used on AM4 motherboards are currently supported however, adding the support for them is rather straightforward.

The advantage of using the custom Flashrom version is that, it not only ignores the bios protections present (secure flash) but it also can program 256Mb flashes (unlike AFUDOS, AFUEFI and AFUWin from AMI).

So far this Flashrom build has been only tested on ASUS CROSSHAIR VIII Formula motherboard.
Because of that, it would be a good idea for the users to try this application and see if there are any issues with unsupported flash parts.
It can be tested without any actual programming, meaning there is no risk in corrupting the bios.

Flashrom runs in DOS (*MS-DOS*, NOT FreeDOS, etc) so there are couple steps that are required to set up that environment.

Flashrom 1.1 with Ryzen support

*Windows 7 and Windows 8 users:
*

Download the portable version of the latest Rufus release: Rufus - The Official Website (Download, New Releases)
Connect a USB stick to the computer and launch Rufus.
Select the correct device from the "device" drop-down menu (the USB-stick) and select MS-DOS from the "Boot selection" drop-down menu.
Click start and wait the process to complete.
Extract the two .exe files found in FRZN.zip archive to the root of the USB stick.
Reboot the system and enter the bios. Under "Boot" tab make sure that CSM is enabled (if not, enable & save). Select the correct USB device from the boot override section (NOTE: NOT the one beginning with "UEFI:").
After the system has loaded DOS, you can type in "flashrom -p internal" command to check if the SPI controller and the flash part itself is being detected properly.

*Windows 10 users:* 
*Windows 10 users:*

Starting from Windows 10, Microsoft no longer supplies the files required by MS-DOS environment with the OS.
Because of that, there are couple additional things that are required to get around the issue. First, instead of using the normal version of Rufus, you need to use a version which have been modified in a way which prevents the app from hiding the "MS-DOS" option on Win 10 systems. Secondly, you need to download the required Dll, which contains the files that are no longer supplied with Windows 10. After downloading the Dll, you need to place it to the "Windows\System32" folder in the sysroot. Then you are able to create a MS-DOS bootable USB stick using the same instructions as for Windows 7 / Windows 8. The dll can be removed after the MS-DOS bootable drive has been created, since obviously it is not used by the Win 10 system.


The modified version, which I have personally compiled from Git sources can be downloaded from this link: Rufus_3.8.1579_Win10_MSDOS-Mod
Since the required Dll file is property of Microsoft, I cannot share it. An untampered copy of the required diskcopy.dll file (e.g. on my system) has SHA-1 checksum of 6761320C6CDC0870D1DF62C2C988A8D1622CBC6E and it can be found from third party sites (such as this: diskcopy.dll from WinPCWare) through Googling the SHA-1 hash. But as I said, you can get the file from other locations / sources as well as long as you make sure its clean.
*Demonstration Tutorial*
The tool supports several programmers, as well as flashing GPU ROMs

Typically you do
*dir*
first, before you even try any command
- to know what you have to type, as there is no TAB Autocomplete sadly 












Code:
flashrom -p internal -r BACKUP.BIN

Should be used in the first place

Not only do you backup NVRAM, GUID, Board Serial & current Presets

But you also Test if your Flashchip can be read,

before going the vague way of erasing and trying to write to it

Overall always do it the first time when you try it on a new board :thumb:



Keep your filenames at *8 digits* max 

We don't have TAB Support and you don't want guessing your filename

MS-DOS does support random USB removable,
if you ever worry about your stick dying midflash / or you messed up
your names and want to correct

But dont't count on it to reinitialise, as the files are preloaded into RAM



Code:

flashrom -p internal -w filename.bin
This command *Erases* & *Writes* your bios (be it whatever extension) to your board











The flashing process all-together takes about 5-15min
The erasing progress for 16mb chips about 90sec

*IF *something *Fails*, let's say the stick dies mid flash and it errors out
- DO NOT cut power to the system :exclamati
Be sure to *keep it running* as long as you can, because it is able to support hotplug and the community can help you re-flash it from a 2nd USB
(in case your bios file was messed up and you need to correct something or it exceeds flash size)
Overall, keep it running and seek for help :exclamati
The Flashrom Page has an IIRC chat, OCN is here
- just never turn off a system after erased but failed flash 

Flashing Manual <－ because -h page in ms-dos is not scroll-able 
*At the end*, cold boot your system (*PSU off*)
often it can happen that even after SPI flash, the bios was preloaded
- soo cutting power is recommended


----------



## garych

you can also use flashrom with CH341A if self flash fails, just need to use a separate linux machine


----------



## papatsonis

finally found the time to complete the upgrade.
As mentioned before, before everything i installed the 300GE (on 6.62)
downgraded to 6.40 -> reboot -> upgraded to 7.0 -> reboot -> upgraded to 7.03 -> reboot-> load uefi defaults -> power off -> clear CMOS -> install again 5950x -> setup manually all my previous settings (didnt touch CCD/CCX overclock and Curve Optimizer), and system booted like i changed nothing. Tomorrow i maybe spend some time to finally overcome the 3000RAM/1500 IF barrier (4x16gb b-die)










edit : Adding AIDA64 mem bench (Win11.. 5950x @55watt setup on UEFI. PPT 74W, TDC 52A, EDC 77A)


----------



## garych

papatsonis said:


> finally found the time to complete the upgrade.
> As mentioned before, before everything i installed the 300GE (on 6.62)
> downgraded to 6.40 -> reboot -> upgraded to 7.0 -> reboot -> upgraded to 7.03 -> reboot-> load uefi defaults -> power off -> clear CMOS -> install again 5950x -> setup manually all my previous settings (didnt touch CCD/CCX overclock and Curve Optimizer), and system booted like i changed nothing. Tomorrow i maybe spend some time to finally overcome the 3000RAM/1500 IF barrier (4x16gb b-die)


yep, same experience for me on Zen 2, except no CPU juggling, and also fTPM works fine for me now, no system crashes so far


----------



## polkfan

There's someone at reddit who thinks you guys are all lying and the Ryzen 5000 series doesn't work on this board or any other B350-x370 board lol

I swear


papatsonis said:


> finally found the time to complete the upgrade.
> As mentioned before, before everything i installed the 300GE (on 6.62)
> downgraded to 6.40 -> reboot -> upgraded to 7.0 -> reboot -> upgraded to 7.03 -> reboot-> load uefi defaults -> power off -> clear CMOS -> install again 5950x -> setup manually all my previous settings (didnt touch CCD/CCX overclock and Curve Optimizer), and system booted like i changed nothing. Tomorrow i maybe spend some time to finally overcome the 3000RAM/1500 IF barrier (4x16gb b-die)
> 
> View attachment 2543908


Sweet man keep us posted on those results this weekend i will also be doing testing but sadly with Ryzen 3000 something must be dif tho as i DID type in my SAME settings for 3200mhz safe and it failed to boot and i ran out of time

Tho 2133mhz was only 2FPS slower in this one game benchmark and my other scores are all within 3-5% within each other. Who knows how many things Amd updated since AGESA 1.0.0.6 on zen 2 even

I mean it's basically been 2 whole effing years since we had anything new on this board


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> There's someone at reddit who thinks you guys are all lying and the Ryzen 5000 series doesn't work on this board or any other B350-x370 board lol
> 
> I swear


where?


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> where?


ASRock releases Beta BIOS for X370 Taichi motherboard with Vermeer and Renoir support (scroll down) : Amd (reddit.com)


----------



## garych

don't see anyone saying that it doesn't work


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> don't see anyone saying that it doesn't work


I guess i wasn't sure what the dude was saying and then reddit went down as always lol he was saying what i already knew lol 
But he also stated USB issues and such with the old bios so that for sure sounds true


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> I guess i wasn't sure what the dude was saying and then reddit went down as always lol he was saying what i already knew lol
> But he also stated USB issues and such with the old bios so that for sure sounds true


you're literally describing what I posted there, replying to you, and I didn't say anything about USB or old BIOS
what's wrong with you? what was I lying about it not working? 😂


polkfan said:


> someone at reddit who thinks you guys are all lying and the Ryzen 5000 series doesn't work on this board or any other B350-x370 board lol
> 
> I swear


🤣
all I mentioned was SSD issue and not being able to boot over 2133 that Senniha here had, as the first one who installed 7.03 with Zen 3

also, you said there that PCI-E 4.0 is working now
no, it doesn't, CPU-Z says "PCI Express 4.0" on all boards that have Zen 2 and Zen 3 installed, but it doesn't work on 300 and 400 series
which is proved by HWiNFO


----------



## polkfan

Sorry man again i must have read wrong. I for real read that as "no b350 or x370 board post zen 3"

Been up a LONG time and that does make sense with PCI-E 4.0 as the boards are older and the trace lanes might not be able to do it

Edit 

I really am sorry dude


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Sorry man again i must have read wrong. I for real read that as "no b350 or x370 board post zen 3"
> 
> Been up a LONG time and that does make sense with PCI-E 4.0 as the boards are older and the trace lanes might not be able to do it


Ye, sleep very important, I only had 5 hours today and don't feel like myself at all, at least there's ASRock with their BIOS


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> Ye, sleep very important, I only had 5 hours today and don't feel like myself at all, at least there's ASRock with their BIOS


Same my job dude well its been a year since i've been here i look forward to everyone here

posting results


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> Ye, sleep very important, I only had 5 hours today and don't feel like myself at all, at least there's ASRock with their BIOS


DUDE THAT WAS NOT YOU haha

Please redid it haha man i'm lacking sleep brother you are the OP on that reddit page correct haha if anything thank you as i found your reddit and that is why i came back here to check and do this fun stuff

Dude no i was replying to the guy who is ghostwriter i was wondering lol for a second i really did think i was stoned out of my mind please take a look, you i had zero issues with


"Except from what I read that didn't actually boot with Zen3 CPUs installed... all these posts are pointless unless someone plugs a CPU in to test. " That is what he said NOT you

Tho i will say he is probably right about the USB issue that for real sounds like a Amd mobo issue heck i had issues before on this board with that


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> DUDE THAT WAS NOT YOU haha


lol, I read "he was saying what i already knew lol" and thought you were talking about my responses to you, because one of them was mentioning that YOU ALREADY KNOW what the issues are, that's why I picked it up 🤣 sorry


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> lol, I read "he was saying what i already knew lol" and thought you were talking about my responses to you, because one of them was mentioning that YOU ALREADY KNOW what the issues are, that's why I picked it up 🤣 sorry


Same here man i then re-read your post and i was like "I never talked about SSD's with him" haha


----------



## polkfan

OK guys i got 2933mhz to post now with safe settings

Something is off on this bios with memory at least on my system but its fine in reality i'm much more likely to notice a nice upgrade to a 5800X or 5900X then i am missing out on 600mhz of memory speed but i will fix it with time even if i have to do this outside the calc and i will

I will get my own hand calculator out and excel worksheet and do this the old way again if i have too lol (Wife might call me nuts but i am addicted to math i even wanted to be an accountant when I was little)

I have the whole weekend off(including Friday now) the wife is gone i have beers and i'm ready to do this, part of the reason i rushed home during lunch to do this(Updating part) Is i knew i would do it drunk if not lol i constantly have been looking for updates on the bios weekly almost for over a year

Since i'm tipsy i ignored my advise above but i highly recommend you guys to take small steps

It's not fun it's taxing and boring to most but don't do what i did and just JUMP to 2933 if you can't hit a high frequency

I will be running a 72 hour test on this thing sunday and a overnight test tonight

I will then move up


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> I was an early Ryzen adopter when I had to build a new PC as my old Phenom II was not compatible with the Oculus Rift so I built a Ryzen 1600 system and chose the Asrock X370 Taichi Motherboard for my build.
> I hoped to upgrade my CPU last year and paid for a second hand 3700x but was ripped off and the person I paid never sent me the processor and I could not justify paying again doubling my cost for another one and was looking forward to Zen 3 processors and followed the news about them where I heard AMD was not going to support them on X370 motherboards like mine, and I can't justify buying a 500 series chipset board when its the last Zen 3 is the last generation to use the AM4 socket.
> Then I heard about this Alpha BIOS that claimed to support the Ryzen 5000 processors on my £x70 Taichi motherboard, there was very other information about it at the time, then I found a few forums where it was discussed, I hoped to see a video of it being put to the test by any of the popular computer hardware and tuning youtubers but found nothing.
> I decided I wanted to give this BIOS a try, completely skipping Zen 2 as Zen 3 is better by far, The Ryzen 5600x was around the budget I wanted to spend but after much searching I couldn't find anywhere who had it in stock then I saw Currys PC World had the Ryzen 5800x at a fairer price then many retailers selling Ryzen5000's at scalpers prices, I heard mixed comments about the 5800x, mainly how much more expensive it is per core compared to the 5600x and the 5900x, I couldn't stretch to the 5900x so ordered the 5800x, which I collected at the weekend.
> I updated the BIOS of my X370 Taichi, powered off and replaced my old Ryzen 1600 with the 5800x, and powerd back on and have been testing and tweaking the settings over the last few days and I'm so glad this BIOS has enabled me to upgrade to the 5800x without having to replace my motherboard, many thanks to who created and shared it.
> I previously upgraded my memory last year to go with the Ryzen 3700x which I never received to 16GB (2x8GB) Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 3600Mhz C16 memory which is Samsung B-die memory, My Ryzen 1600 got very close to running the memory at this speed but first gen Ryzens struggled with higher memory speeds, with the 5800x I have the same memory running at 4000Mhz and the X370 Taichi Infinity Fabric running at 2000Mhz.
> I haven't tried to any overclocking yet, only a little fine tuning and refining settings to hopefully get the processor to use maximum boost and to run at boost frequency for longer, have run a few Cinebench R20 benchmarks and happy with scoring 5954 all cores and 627 single core.
> There are two things that I noticed after updating to this BIOS and using the Ryzen 5800x in My X370 Taichi and they are that Ryzen Master no longer works and neither does the Asrock AI Tuning utility, Ryzen Master reports an unsupported processor and the Asrock AI Tuning utility reports it is not for this platform so I have been refining settings in the BIOS.
> I hope this helps anyone who maybe considering upgrading their X370 Taichi with the P6.61 BIOS so they can also upgrade to a Ryzen 5000 processor.
> 
> View attachment 2470719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2470720
> View attachment 2470722
> View attachment 2470723
> 
> View attachment 2470724
> 
> View attachment 2470725


 Where did you find the bios at????? Was it p6.61 from a different asrock board like an x470 or x570?????


----------



## polkfan

papatsonis said:


> finally found the time to complete the upgrade.
> As mentioned before, before everything i installed the 300GE (on 6.62)
> downgraded to 6.40 -> reboot -> upgraded to 7.0 -> reboot -> upgraded to 7.03 -> reboot-> load uefi defaults -> power off -> clear CMOS -> install again 5950x -> setup manually all my previous settings (didnt touch CCD/CCX overclock and Curve Optimizer), and system booted like i changed nothing. Tomorrow i maybe spend some time to finally overcome the 3000RAM/1500 IF barrier (4x16gb b-die)
> 
> View attachment 2543908
> 
> 
> edit : Adding AIDA64 mem bench (Win11.. 5950x @55watt setup on UEFI. PPT 74W, TDC 52A, EDC 77A)
> 
> View attachment 2543917



Guys i highly recommend the steps above if you plan on doing this


----------



## polkfan

OK you guys i know you don't know me but i will take your memory sticks and convert them to working crap

For now please use Ryzen Dram calc and not the idiot auto drm button on boards lol

If anyone wants to fight me on this i will for real be banned by this site lol i effed up once i said this board was giving PCI-E 4.0 performance i was wrong BUT i was sidetracked its been over a year now since i've been here.

I will help you but plese try some realistic stuff first


----------



## Senniha

papatsonis said:


> finally found the time to complete the upgrade.
> As mentioned before, before everything i installed the 300GE (on 6.62)
> downgraded to 6.40 -> reboot -> upgraded to 7.0 -> reboot -> upgraded to 7.03 -> reboot-> load uefi defaults -> power off -> clear CMOS -> install again 5950x -> setup manually all my previous settings (didnt touch CCD/CCX overclock and Curve Optimizer), and system booted like i changed nothing. Tomorrow i maybe spend some time to finally overcome the 3000RAM/1500 IF barrier (4x16gb b-die)
> 
> View attachment 2543908
> 
> 
> edit : Adding AIDA64 mem bench (Win11.. 5950x @55watt setup on UEFI. PPT 74W, TDC 52A, EDC 77A)
> 
> View attachment 2543917


You are using 4 DR dimms so you set it 3000/1500 IF.Did you load xmp profile or manual set it.I only tested manual 3200/1600IF and xmp profile 3333 which failed.We need Zen3 users to verify with SR dimms and with xmp above 3000/1500IF.Also did you set manual vsoc/cldo vddp/vddg ccd/vddg iod values are lower that default 6.62 was much more 1.10


----------



## papatsonis

Yes, all vsoc/vddg/etc , that are seen in the zen timings screenshot above are direct input (what i was using with 6.62)
I Noticed one very nasty bug, and i'd like if it appears only on me... When tried to boot the pc today morning, it was "fighting" with memory training, and in the end after 3 failed tries, put everything default. i load the /thankfully/ saved settings, it tries again, and eventually when boot for 1st time seem to have the settings, but the ram is at 2133. i save exit again and then applied the 3000mhz setting for my case. If i shutdown, on the next boot (i repeated the test case), is doing again the same.. that lead to uefi defaults.


----------



## tibcsi0407

papatsonis said:


> Yes, all vsoc/vddg/etc , that are seen in the zen timings screenshot above are direct input (what i was using with 6.62)
> I Noticed one very nasty bug, and i'd like if it appears only on me... When tried to boot the pc today morning, it was "fighting" with memory training, and in the end after 3 failed tries, put everything default. i load the /thankfully/ saved settings, it tries again, and eventually when boot for 1st time seem to have the settings, but the ram is at 2133. i save exit again and then applied the 3000mhz setting for my case. If i shutdown, on the next boot (i repeated the test case), is doing again the same.. that lead to uefi defaults.


Where did you start to set it to work correctly? I tried the DRAM calculator, imported from Taiphoon burner, but it isn't even post the bios.
I have this set (2x16 GB): Corsair cmh32gx4m2e3200c16
I believe it's Micron D-die. It worked like charm on 6.62 with XMP settings..


----------



## papatsonis

ΧΜΡ only and few timings tightened. Just set again the settings i had kept with photos, from 6.62. dram calculator on my previous ram kit was like 50-50% success


----------



## tibcsi0407

papatsonis said:


> ΧΜΡ only and few timings tightened. Just set again the settings i had kept with photos, from 6.62. dram calculator on my previous ram kit was like 50-50% success


I see. I don't have photos from the working timings. I will play with it at weekend.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

tibcsi0407 said:


> Where did you start to set it to work correctly? I tried the DRAM calculator, imported from Taiphoon burner, but it isn't even post the bios.
> I have this set (2x16 GB): Corsair cmh32gx4m2e3200c16
> I believe it's Micron D-die. It worked like charm on 6.62 with XMP settings..


Set the timings that taiphoon reports manually, leave the rest on auto. Dram voltage 1.4V (completely safe) should let you post.


----------



## 1devomer

So the AGESA speed memory lock that AMD implemented is still there or not????
Can, someone reliable, take a multimeter and measure the DIMM voltage with this bios version?

Starting to be really annoyed by Asrock at this point!


----------



## papatsonis

is there any clear point/capacitor near, without need to rmeove the mb from the backplane. If you have a clean photo, please share, and i'll try in the afternoon (UTC+2)


----------



## polkfan

3033mhz now lol 

This stuff is crazy fun to me


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> 3033mhz now lol
> 
> This stuff is crazy fun to me


3333 or 3066?


----------



## papatsonis

polkfan said:


> 3033mhz now lol
> 
> This stuff is crazy fun to me


3033/1516? or 3066/1533?

Good to know that even for 33/66mhz someone was able to break the barrier with 4 dimms (SR? or DR?)


----------



## oile

polkfan said:


> 3033mhz now lol
> 
> This stuff is crazy fun to me


Hello Smguy, I'm Rambaldi from twitter lol
I am using your 7.03 bios on my cvhi with 3200c16 seems stable so far.
There seems not any IF lock but I am limited to 1.2v ram bc of crossflash, can't boot much more, probably a 3400 cl 22 or so


----------



## polkfan

papatsonis said:


> 3033/1516? or 3066/1533?
> 
> Good to know that even for 33/66mhz someone was able to break the barrier with 4 dimms (SR? or DR?)


Took time tho its for real not something easy that is why i highly recommend you guys to start small and slowly go up 

I can help ANY of you again i'm super sorry about being gone for a year i thought it was 2 years then i looked lol darn covid i was on here last year too i guess


----------



## garych

papatsonis said:


> 3033/1516? or 3066/1533?
> 
> Good to know that even for 33/66mhz someone was able to break the barrier with 4 dimms (SR? or DR?)


I'll try to boot with 3333 with auto timing now on my 4 sticks and see if it works at least 1/2 time like it did on 6.40 before
Edit: tried 3333, 3267, 3200, 3133. Nothing works, it feels like mobo is not even attempting to work with those, everything just locks up.
The soft power and reset buttons stop working, not responding to long holds as well.
Set 3000 again and it booted like it was nothing.


----------



## 1devomer

papatsonis said:


> is there any clear point/capacitor near, without need to rmeove the mb from the backplane. If you have a clean photo, please share, and i'll try in the afternoon (UTC+2)
> 
> View attachment 2544023


Thank you very much.










You can get the memory voltage at the output of the memory VRM inductors.
Any of the capacitors nearby should be fine, but i think these are pass through, so it is hard to measure.

One probe of the multimeter on the output inductor, the other probe need to be on ground, like the motherboard screw holes.

If you can't get more than 1.2v, even when changing the memory voltage in the bios, it means that AMD is still locking the AGESA!

Not allowing the memory speeds to be tuned, is a huge downside that is being carried on from some time now!


----------



## Senniha

Senniha said:


> Installed again my R5 2600x and XMP profile working,No memory training,cold boot,A9.Can someone else confirm issues with zen3 please?





polkfan said:


> 3033mhz now lol
> 
> This stuff is crazy fun to me


With R5 2600x xmp works perfect at 3333 you can see my previous postes,its strange that zen2 can't hit 3600/3766/3800


----------



## tibcsi0407

Dekaohtoura said:


> Set the timings that taiphoon reports manually, leave the rest on auto. Dram voltage 1.4V (completely safe) should let you post.


Let me see. Will report back later.

Edit:

Didn't work. Looks like I will have to wait for the new version.
Maybe I will try the 7.00, is there resizable bar support?


----------



## polkfan

Senniha said:


> With R5 2600x xmp works perfect at 3333 you can see my previous postes,its strange that zen2 can't hit 3600/3766/3800


Thank you for sharing that again please anyone on the 7.03 bios share your results


----------



## Dekaohtoura

tibcsi0407 said:


> Let me see. Will report back later.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Didn't work. Looks like I will have to wait for the new version.
> Maybe I will try the 7.00, is there resizable bar support?


v7.00 is just a bridge BIOS, I don't think you can actually work on this.


----------



## hankmooody

5600X and Bios 7.03 was able too boot, but I cannot get my XMP 3200 CL14 in, wont reboot, XMP with this Bios has a lot of bugs, I reverted back to 6.62


----------



## Senniha

hankmooody said:


> 5600X and Bios 7.03 was able too boot, but I cannot get my XMP 3200 CL14 in, wont reboot, XMP with this Bios has a lot of bugs, I reverted back to 6.62


Good news for you,followed the quide for flashrom tool successful.Are you active on JZelecrtonics forum to address the bugs to JZ.I never managed to sign-in their german site.


----------



## Senniha

Ok guys,i have time to test better now.I flashed with flashrom tool , dirty flashed from 6.62 to 7.03 straight up without swapping CPUs for zen3 owners not having CPU works fine.With this method we dont get the encryption text.Now im starting testing 7.03 BIOS memory.


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

numlock66 said:


> X370 Taichi P6.61 working here with XMP 3200cas14. Very good!


 Where did you get the BIOS from I can't Find it anywhere????? Thanks....


----------



## zhadoom

marcasswellb_7392 said:


> Where did you get the BIOS from I can't Find it anywhere????? Thanks....








AMD BIOS


This is the r/ASRock Wiki - Here you will find a bunch of Guides and Tools. Including an FAQ, a Beta BIOS database and more!




botflakes.de




Scroll down and look for X370 Taichi.


----------



## Senniha

guys stop flashing 7.03 with Zen3 its dangerous.Its not stable with 4 dimms even with 2133 goes black screen,fans spins and reset/power buttons are not working.It need hard power off and clear CMOS to get training memory again.I put my 2600x to flash bios because sudden crash will be fatal on bios procedure.


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

Senniha said:


> guys stop flashing 7.03 with Zen3 its dangerous.Its not stable with 4 dimms even with 2133 goes black screen,fans spins and reset/power buttons are not working.It need hard power off and clear CMOS to get training memory again.I put my 2600x to flash bios because sudden crash will be fatal on bios procedure.


Thanks so much because I just went to r/ASRock Wiki and downloaded 6.61, 6.62, and 7.03 I haven't bought the 5800X yet and tried it yet.. I am hearing that 6.61 is the best so far??


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

zhadoom said:


> AMD BIOS
> 
> 
> This is the r/ASRock Wiki - Here you will find a bunch of Guides and Tools. Including an FAQ, a Beta BIOS database and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> botflakes.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll down and look for X370 Taichi.


Brother thank you so much for your help.. I currently I have a 2700X XFR on with FlareX 3200 14T in my X370 Taichi, Which BIOS are you using and how is it running??


----------



## Senniha

Flashmod to x470 P4.85 agesa 1.2.0.5 r5 2600x working perfect,I will report if I get 4D error locked


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

Oh I thought you were running a 5800X.


----------



## wizardwiz

Senniha said:


> Flashmod to x470 P4.85 agesa 1.2.0.5 r5 2600x working perfect,I will report if I get 4D error locked
> View attachment 2544072


this might be the right path if you don't get 4D error. I got 4D error each time up to 4.73


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

Senniha said:


> Flashmod to x470 P4.85 agesa 1.2.0.5 r5 2600x working perfect,I will report if I get 4D error locked
> View attachment 2544072


What do you mean By Flash Mod, Is that a tool Needed to flash my Taichi to P6.61,Can I just go into the BIOS and flash to P6.61??


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

wizardwiz said:


> this might be the right path if you don't get 4D error. I got 4D error each time up to 4.73


I am currently on P5.10 with a 2700X and have never received that error, Plus I haven't flashed this Board in over 4 years.. I was planning on buying a 5800X and flashing to P6.61 which I hear people are having success with.. Not sure if I should use P6.62 or to just try 6.61 first???


----------



## wizardwiz

marcasswellb_7392 said:


> What do you mean By Flash Mod, Is that a tool Needed to flash my Taichi to P6.61,Can I just go into the BIOS and flash to P6.61??


No. He means crossflash x470 bios onto the x370 mobo

If you are going to update just go with 6.62 it's much better. But may I suggest you simply wait a few more days/weeks for the next beta bios for the X370 is out with bug fixes


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

OK Thanks again for all your help..


----------



## Senniha

Superhero day is done.Zen3 is locked 🔒 on flashmod x470 taichi P4.85.I will wait for official stable BIOS to flashmod direct from 6.62 which i revert now.Next BIOS i will wait from you mates,im done with testing and swapping CPUs.​


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

CubanB said:


> I would be very careful using these beta BIOS on any board that doesn't have USB flashback. If you don't have an older CPU or a way to recover the BIOS, be careful unless you have the right CPU (Zen 2 or Zen 3 etc).


It's does seem like a Bit chancy.. But it's really worth a try for me at this point.. Part of me just wants to say screw the CPU for now and go all out and blow the $1600 on a 6900XT right now and wait for AM5 Next year.. AT 4K The CPU won't be the Bottle Neck anyway.. IDK..


----------



## Senniha

marcasswellb_7392 said:


> Where did you get the BIOS from I can't Find it anywhere????? Thanks....


P6.61 has bug on pci-e 8x only p6.62 use.


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

marcasswellb_7392 said:


> It's does seem like a Bit chancy.. But it's really worth a try for me at this point.. Part of me just wants to say screw the CPU for now and go all out and blow the $1600 on a 6900XT right now and wait for AM5 Next year.. AT 4K The CPU won't be the Bottle Neck anyway.. IDK..


Then I will already have a powerful enough GPU to COVER me for the Next 5 years and I can just drop it into an AM5 board later on.. IDK it just makes me crazy to even think about paying Scalper prices..


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

Senniha said:


> P6.61 has bug on pci-e 8x only p6.62 use.


Thanks I will glad to know that...


----------



## zhadoom

marcasswellb_7392 said:


> Brother thank you so much for your help.. I currently I have a 2700X XFR on with FlareX 3200 14T in my X370 Taichi, Which BIOS are you using and how is it running??


Bios 6.40 in a Ryzen 3950X . No need to bios upgrade yet.


----------



## garych

Don't forget to sync your system time with internet after playing around with memory and resetting CMOS over and over, I almost missed my training after playing around with memory, my time was 17 minutes behind.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Senniha said:


> Superhero day is done.Zen3 is locked 🔒 on flashmod x470 taichi P4.85.I will wait for official stable BIOS to flashmod direct from 6.62 which i revert now.Next BIOS i will wait from you mates,im done with testing and swapping CPUs.​


Thank you for your time and efforts.


----------



## papatsonis

1devomer said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 2544026
> 
> 
> You can get the memory voltage at the output of the memory VRM inductors.
> Any of the capacitors nearby should be fine, but i think these are pass through, so it is hard to measure.
> 
> One probe of the multimeter on the output inductor, the other probe need to be on ground, like the motherboard screw holes.
> 
> If you can't get more than 1.2v, even when changing the memory voltage in the bios, it means that AMD is still locking the AGESA!
> 
> Not allowing the memory speeds to be tuned, is a huge downside that is being carried on from some time now!



done some measurements in the point..

but i had to "take a glass of water.."

BIOS Setting - During TM5 voltage
1,13 - 1,29
1,16 - 1,32
1,2 - 1,35
1,24 - 1,41....


----------



## jrcbandit

I am sticking to 6.62 for now, but I am curious if memory works fine with 2 sticks of RAM and a 5000 series processor with the new bios? Obviously 7.03 works quite bad with 4 sticks as seen by various people here.


----------



## polkfan

Senniha said:


> guys stop flashing 7.03 with Zen3 its dangerous.Its not stable with 4 dimms even with 2133 goes black screen,fans spins and reset/power buttons are not working.It need hard power off and clear CMOS to get training memory again.I put my 2600x to flash bios because sudden crash will be fatal on bios procedure.



Exactly guys please be careful its your hard earned money do not waste it please use Zen 2 to flash this thing or a older CPU

I don't want you guys getting burned

Also you guys probably already know this but make sure to set everything to the factory defaults before flashing as well(Save reboot then flash)


----------



## kithylin

polkfan said:


> Senniha said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys stop flashing 7.03 with Zen3 its dangerous.Its not stable with 4 dimms even with 2133 goes black screen,fans spins and reset/power buttons are not working.It need hard power off and clear CMOS to get training memory again.I put my 2600x to flash bios because sudden crash will be fatal on bios procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly guys please be careful its your hard earned money do not waste it please use Zen 2 to flash this thing or a older CPU
> 
> I don't want you guys getting burned
> 
> Also you guys probably already know this but make sure to set everything to the factory defaults before flashing as well(Save reboot then flash)
Click to expand...

I tried to tell everyone a long time ago in this thread that cross-flashing X470 bios's to our X370 Taichi boards is dangerous but no one listened to me and everyone went all REEEEEEEEEEE "YOU'RE CRAZY IT'S SAFE", etc. We'll have an official Zen3 stable bios from ASRock "Soon". It might be a good idea to just wait for it to come out instead of risking frying our boards, processors, ram, etc. Unless some of y'all have unlimited income to just buy whatever you want if something dies. But some how I think anyone that is intentionally staying on an older X370 system in 2022 is not going to have unlimited income. If they did they would of moved on to X570 by now. I still own my X370 Taichi board but now it's delegated back to my second / backup computer. I don't use it daily for my main gaming rig anymore. When they release a new bios for my X370 Taichi I'll be happy to fit it with a 5600X or 5600X3D (if those come out).


----------



## polkfan

kithylin said:


> I tried to tell everyone a long time ago in this thread that cross-flashing X470 bios's to our X370 Taichi boards is dangerous but no one listened to me and everyone went all REEEEEEEEEEE "YOU'RE CRAZY IT'S SAFE", etc. We'll have an official Zen3 stable bios from ASRock "Soon". It might be a good idea to just wait for it to come out instead of risking frying our boards, processors, ram, etc. Unless some of y'all have unlimited income to just buy whatever you want if something dies. But some how I think anyone that is intentionally staying on an older X370 system in 2022 is not going to have unlimited income. If they did they would of moved on to X570 by now. I still own my X370 Taichi board but now it's delegated back to my second / backup computer. I don't use it daily for my main gaming rig anymore. When they release a new bios for my X370 Taichi I'll be happy to fit it with a 5600X or 5600X3D (if those come out).


Exactly, i know this is overclock.net and people know the issues but sometimes after all these years i truly wonder. I don't want people getting burned even more so in 2022.

I actually personally took a massive risk doing this as i use this PC for work as well luckily everything is running great and it passed a 8 hour memtest at 2133 so i moved up 

But still i knew the risks but i'm a risk taker and did it anyways and i even came home from lunch to do it as i KNEW i would do it drunk otherwise lol and in that case something massive might have gone wrong


----------



## papatsonis

managed yesterday to break the 3000barrier albeit for a bit...

















i had to step up the voltage on vsoc/etc though. the next step 3133 wasnt possible(or i need to mess more with vsoc/procODT)
The issue i had with mem training and repeated boot tries was/is because of 3000/1500, at 2933/1467 dissapears. 
What worries me only is the high voltage on the edge of the vrm inductor, 1,24v selection in bios, -> 1,41v multimetered!!!!? (and from my experience with 6.62 mem overclock, i suspect its the same case... also there)


----------



## Senniha

papatsonis said:


> managed yesterday to break the 3000barrier albeit for a bit...
> 
> View attachment 2544146
> View attachment 2544147
> 
> 
> i had to step up the voltage on vsoc/etc though. the next step 3133 wasnt possible(or i need to mess more with vsoc/procODT)
> The issue i had with mem training and repeated boot tries was/is because of 3000/1500, at 2933/1467 dissapears.
> What worries me only is the high voltage on the edge of the vrm inductor, 1,24v selection in bios, -> 1,41v multimetered!!!!? (and from my experience with 6.62 mem overclock, i suspect its the same case... also there)


Which values you set 1.24v and on actual VRM you got 1.41v?


----------



## papatsonis

Yes.. see from my previous post.

Vmem BIOS Setting - Measured during TM5 test
1,13 - 1,29v
1,16 - 1,32v
1,2 - 1,35v
1,24 - 1,41v....


----------



## 1devomer

papatsonis said:


> done some measurements in the point..
> 
> but i had to "take a glass of water.."
> 
> BIOS Setting - During TM5 voltage
> 1,13 - 1,29
> 1,16 - 1,32
> 1,2 - 1,35
> 1,24 - 1,41....





papatsonis said:


> Yes.. see from my previous post.
> 
> Vmem BIOS Setting - Measured during TM5 test
> 1,13 - 1,29v
> 1,16 - 1,32v
> 1,2 - 1,35v
> 1,24 - 1,41v....


You got 1.41v recorded at the inductor, but the bios is set to 1.24v?

Do you managed to boot at higher speeds with relaxed timing, like 3600Mhz CAS18?


----------



## papatsonis

1devomer said:


> You got 1.41v recorded at the inductor, but the bios is set to 1.24v?
> 
> Do you managed to boot at higher speeds with relaxed timing, like 3600Mhz CAS18?


Exactly this!
Maybe later I'll try to remove two modules in order to check higher speed and I'll report back


----------



## Senniha

On P6.62 when i set XMP 3333 and i run cinebench i hear coilwine from capacitors.Does anyone else have this problem?This happens only with Zen3.With Zen+ R5 2600x does not happen.Also Whea errors occurred.


----------



## Senniha

ASUS Rolls Out AMD AGESA 1.2.0.6 BETA BIOS Firmware For Its ROG Crosshair VIII Motherboards


ASUS is the first manufacturer to start rolling out the AMD AGESA 1.2.0.6 BETA BIOS firmware on its ROG Crosshair VIII series motherboards.




wccftech.com


----------



## Jonhp

I think ASRock giving crazy voltages the if something is overvolted is not gonna give stability always ! See the default voltages from other Mobo manufacturer what is the default all the main and subvoltage settings! Or from x570 taichi match them all and up small steps trial and error


----------



## 1devomer

Jonhp said:


> I think ASRock giving crazy voltages the if something is overvolted is not gonna give stability always ! See the default voltages from other Mobo manufacturer what is the default all the main and subvoltage settings! Or from x570 taichi match them all and up small steps trial and error


It is not about overvolting, the memory is a computer part that run a high voltage, compared to the rest of the computer.
The JEDEC standard is 1.2v for 2133Mhz if i remember correctly.

The issue with the AMD AGESA memory lock, is that the memory voltage is locked at boot, if the chipset is not meant to be fully supported.
It depends on the AGESA version, when testing with Asus bios, i got memory voltages at boot as low as 0.9v, which is not enough to actually boot the computer.
It often translates into the 4D error code, or the debug RAM led staying lit, alongside the computer not booting.

When it works, the memory voltage is instead locked at around 1.2v, which allow the computer to boot, but not to tune the ram properly.
During my testing with Asus bios, i couldn't tune the memory voltage, i was stuck running 3200Mhz, instead of my usual 3800Mhz overclock.

Being the Taichi a decent board, it should be able to run at least 3600Mhz tight timings.
So if people can't dial in decent memory speeds, even with good memory kits.
It could mean that there are still memory issues with the 7.03 bios, similar to the 6.62 bios, in my opinion.


----------



## kithylin

Senniha said:


> On P6.62 when i set XMP 3333 and i run cinebench i hear coilwine from capacitors.Does anyone else have this problem?This happens only with Zen3.With Zen+ R5 2600x does not happen.Also Whea errors occurred.


On my X370 Taichi it's using a Ryzen 5 2600 with ram clocked at 3333 1:1 with IF @ 1666 Mhz. No coil whine here. For the short time I tested my Ryzen 5800X in the X370 Taichi system system right after I bought my 5800X it didn't have any coil whine either.



1devomer said:


> Being the Taichi a decent board, it should be able to run at least 3600Mhz tight timings.
> So if people can't dial in decent memory speeds, even with good memory kits.
> It could mean that there are still memory issues with the 7.03 bios, similar to the 6.62 bios, in my opinion.


There are memory issues with the X370 Taichi, at least with 6.62 bios. I'm not trying anything newer in this board until ASRock releases an official stable bios for the 5000 series later. In my testing before with my Ryzen 5800X chip on the X370 Taichi with 6.62 bios I could only ever run the ram up to 3333 Mhz Max. The same 5800X CPU and the exact same ram kit moved over to my MSI X570 Prestige Creation motherboard runs the same ram kit with the same processor at 3800 Mhz stable. I tried voltage, manual ram timings, everything. It wouldn't do it above 3333 in the Taichi with the 5800X. I even tried moving the cpu and ram backwards back to the X370 Taichi and running the same volts and timings that were stable in the X570 board, nope. No POST @ 3800 in Taichi board. I did see an increase in ram speed from 3000 / 1500 IF -> 3333 / 1666 IF moving bios from whatever older bios ASRock had released -> 6.62 Beta however. So hopefully with a better bios ASRock can fix this. However it could also just be that the X370 chipset is older and it's never going to run the same memory clocks as a newer X570 system no matter what anyone does or even with a newer bios. So folks need to be prepared for that possibility.


----------



## papatsonis

2 dimms, after upping again the vsoc/ccd/etc was able to boot easily 3333 (havent tested higher) but... WHEA errors out of nowhere in idle...
maybe i need to tweak the vsoc/ccd voltages but it seems like the 3200 limit. again


----------



## Dekaohtoura

papatsonis said:


> 2 dimms, after upping again the vsoc/ccd/etc was able to boot easily 3333 (havent tested higher) but... WHEA errors out of nowhere in idle...
> maybe i need to tweak the vsoc/ccd voltages but it seems like the 3200 limit. again
> 
> View attachment 2544261


Morpawa, you need more powa!

Try a combo using this and my settings









Use my voltage settings (Vdimm 1.4-1.44, it's safe), my drivestr-procodt/RTTs, loosen your tRCDRD (17+) and check if RDRDSC/SD/DD-WRWRSC/SD/DD from the link help. Start from 3200 (to be sure it's stable and whea error free) and see where (if) it gets you.


----------



## papatsonis

i'm not comfortable enough with such high vsoc. As i get older i lean more towards Efficiency... 
No matter relaxed timings and a bit even more vsoc (1.08) from previous post, couldnt escape the WHEA errors even at 3266.. Maybe an AMD lock?? i dont know.
In any case happy the final WHEA-free results. (1,35v Vmem on the multimeter - 1.18v on bios)


----------



## Senniha

Mates i uploaded a video how x370 taichi coilwine with Zen3 when i set xmp 3333 or set values above 3200 memory oc.I want to hear if someone knows why is happening.As i understand im the only which face this issue.In this test i have only 2 dimms.Cinebench test with WHEA errors.


----------



## papatsonis

What kind of voltage? Cause if you leave on 1.35 from bios.. Will be more than 1.5.... thus could explain the coil whine


----------



## Senniha

papatsonis said:


> What kind of voltage? Cause if you leave on 1.35 from bios.. Will be more than 1.5.... thus could explain the coil whine


 I reduced Dram to 1.22 crashed on cinebench blue screen.
Second attemp 1.24 bios hwinfo64 reports 1,248 i barely hear coilwine but its present cinebench scores are lower than 3200/1600IF cos Whea errors 21856 drop to 19538.So all this time we were killing our capacitors since Feb 2021 im running with 1.36


----------



## Jonhp

1devomer said:


> It is not about overvolting, the memory is a computer part that run a high voltage, compared to the rest of the computer.
> The JEDEC standard is 1.2v for 2133Mhz if i remember correctly.
> 
> The issue with the AMD AGESA memory lock, is that the memory voltage is locked at boot, if the chipset is not meant to be fully supported.
> It depends on the AGESA version, when testing with Asus bios, i got memory voltages at boot as low as 0.9v, which is not enough to actually boot the computer.
> It often translates into the 4D error code, or the debug RAM led staying lit, alongside the computer not booting.
> 
> When it works, the memory voltage is instead locked at around 1.2v, which allow the computer to boot, but not to tune the ram properly.
> During my testing with Asus bios, i couldn't tune the memory voltage, i was stuck running 3200Mhz, instead of my usual 3800Mhz overclock.
> 
> Being the Taichi a decent board, it should be able to run at least 3600Mhz tight timings.
> So if people can't dial in decent memory speeds, even with good memory kits.
> It could mean that there are still memory issues with the 7.03 bios, similar to the 6.62 bios, in my opinion.


Don't know about the boot voltage lock .... But for the rest Wep I know that since 1998 need to fine-tune everything vsoc clo vddp etc my crappy memories rated 2666 16-16-16 1.35v can run at 3080mhz 16-15 15 15 with 1.30 vsoc 0.9000 vddp 0.820 if I up any of these at default it doesn't pass stress tests! For the ram the gold rule is find the minimum voltage that boots then fine-tune everything ram related vsoc cldo vddp odt rtt buses timmings subtimmings etc... Then upping voltage small steps the lower the ram voltages the cooler they run the less jitter also sometimes a fan on memories helps(if it's memories heat limitation only) they maybe need to fine-tune the bios to agesa if they only copy paste the agesa code and the updates it's not gonna work ! It's an old Mobo I don't expect from bios engineers to spend time to fine-tune memory oc capabilities based on the new bios ! Also it's a 5 Year old modo hardware limitations is something normal! They are not like Mr Oscar Wu the bios engineers today ! Ahhh I miss good old bios engineers..


----------



## 1devomer

papatsonis said:


> What kind of voltage? Cause if you leave on 1.35 from bios.. Will be more than 1.5.... thus could explain the coil whine


It is not fine if the bios behaves in this way.
I can't understand why people can reach 3800Mhz memory speeds and others can't reach more than 3200Mhz.
And nothing to do with the SOC voltage as 1.15v is perfectly fine, 1.45v for the memory is also perfectly fine!!

Be over-volting or blocking the memory voltage, dunno anymore what's Asrock is doing, but once again it does not feel right.
I will contact Asrock support and link this thread, that we can get an official answer on what going on, the memory voltage, and memory lock!


----------



## Jonhp

Edit


----------



## papatsonis

@1devomer

update! :

inspecting the area around the ram , i started to measure on the smd Capacitors (during TM5 testing) and in the end the board seems to give *perfect *voltages, i didnt count before, that during load on mem power delivery, i'd have voltage difference from the probe on the ground on Molex, till the board..(MEA Culpa)
The following picture speaks itself.









update 2 : 
doing some fast tests at 3266 changing ProcODT between 40-60Ohm, seem to have no effect, almost immediately after boot will start to give WHEA errors.
Maybe AMD on purpose didnt give the exact same SMU 56.5*3*(of x470/x570) but 56.5*2* to x370 owners in order to not jeopardize the newer boards, having an artificiall limit on the Max IF clock. (To me seems like 6.62-1.1.0.0c we had just with Curve Optimizer addition)


----------



## 1devomer

papatsonis said:


> @1devomer
> 
> update! :
> 
> inspecting the area around the ram , i started to measure on the smd Capacitors (during TM5 testing) and in the end the board seems to give *perfect *voltages, i didnt count before, that during load on mem power delivery, i'd have voltage difference from the probe on the ground on Molex, till the board..(MEA Culpa)
> The following picture speaks itself.
> View attachment 2544330
> 
> 
> update 2 :
> doing some fast tests at 3266 changing ProcODT between 40-60Ohm, seem to have no effect, almost immediately after boot will start to give WHEA errors.
> Maybe AMD on purpose didnt give the exact same SMU 56.5*3*(of x470/x570) but 56.5*2* to x370 owners in order to not jeopardize the newer boards, having an artificiall limit on the Max IF clock. (To me seems like 6.62-1.1.0.0c we had just with Curve Optimizer addition)


Nice to hear, thank you.

As i said above, the point of checking the voltage memory regulation, is to assess if the memory voltage follow what the bios specify.

Some high speed memory kits require at least 1.35v, up to 1.45v to achieve proper frequencies and latencies.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

papatsonis said:


> i'm not comfortable enough with such high vsoc. As i get older i lean more towards Efficiency...
> No matter relaxed timings and a bit even more vsoc (1.08) from previous post, couldnt escape the WHEA errors even at 3266.. Maybe an AMD lock?? i dont know.
> In any case happy the final WHEA-free results. (1,35v Vmem on the multimeter - 1.18v on bios)
> 
> View attachment 2544285


Understandable, oc.

Now, it seems that each of us is getting different weird problems/"problems". 
For instance, on any BIOS after 5.80 my system won't boot with 2 mem sticks after clear cmos on default (jedec) settings.
If I remove one stick (either), system boots just fine. If after clearing cmos I set vdram a bit higher than default (anything >1.25V) and then hit f10 and restart, system boots fine. This has happened with 2 different cpus (1700, 5600X) and two different memory sets (b-dies downbins and micron e-dies).
On the other hand, I'm running 3800/16/gdm off (the profile I uploaded) WHEA error free, for 5-6 months now (maybe more).

I wouldn't mind upgrading straight to 7.03 (why not 7.10 and why beta, btw?) as an experiment, but no zen2 available - no party.


----------



## garych

Dekaohtoura said:


> Understandable, oc.
> 
> Now, it seems that each of us is getting different weird problems/"problems".
> For instance, on any BIOS after 5.80 my system won't boot with 2 mem sticks after clear cmos on default (jedec) settings.
> If I remove one stick (either), system boots just fine. If after clearing cmos I set vdram a bit higher than default (anything >1.25V) and then hit f10 and restart, system boots fine. This has happened with 2 different cpus (1700, 5600X) and two different memory sets (b-dies downbins and micron e-dies).
> On the other hand, I'm running 3800/16/gdm off (the profile I uploaded) WHEA error free, for 5-6 months now (maybe more).
> 
> I wouldn't mind upgrading straight to 7.03 (why not 7.10 and why beta, btw?) as an experiment, but no zen2 available - no party.


maybe you should invest some ~$8 into ch341a with soic8 clip and 1.8v adapter, and flash it clean 😎


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> maybe you should invest some ~$8 into ch341a with soic8 clip and 1.8v adapter, and flash it clean 😎


I may be wrong but I was told by someone that works with computer bioses that we can't flash AMD Ryzen bios's to any motherboard using this method. Something about ryzen bioses have multiple partitions and that would only flash one or something. I don't know that much about it. I do know though that they told me if we tried to direct flash the bios for any ryzen system by clipping on to the bios chip it wouldn't work and it would brick the board. So I would probably suggest no one do that unless their motherboard has USB Bios Flash-Back support (Which the X370 Taichi does not have).


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> I may be wrong but I was told by someone that works with computer bioses that we can't flash AMD Ryzen bios's to any motherboard using this method. Something about ryzen bioses have multiple partitions and that would only flash one or something. I don't know that much about it. I do know though that they told me if we tried to direct flash the bios for any ryzen system by clipping on to the bios chip it wouldn't work and it would brick the board. So I would probably suggest no one do that unless their motherboard has USB Bios Flash-Back support (Which the X370 Taichi does not have).


I did, and my board is alive and well.
The BIOS that ASRock provides is flash ready. Unless you want to keep your mobo id data, you can flash it with a clip.
And even if you want your mobo data, can backup the flash content, in case you need to restore.
If anyone cares, I struggled with finding chip model number in the programmer software under Windows, because the chip is _MX25U12873F_, and programmers don't have it listed, but I think flashrom under Linux detected it as _MX25U12835F_, which is available under Windows.
I would probably use flashrom in Linux in the end, if I could read chip without errors. Then I tried to remove the CPU from the board and errors were gone, and during that I was under Windows, so I sticked with it.


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> I did, and my board is alive and well.
> The BIOS that ASRock provides is flash ready. Unless you want to keep your mobo id data, you can flash it with a clip.
> And even if you want your mobo data, can backup the flash content, in case you need to restore.
> If anyone cares, I struggled with finding chip model number in the programmer software under Windows, because the chip is _MX25U12873F_, and programmers don't have it listed, but I think flashrom under Linux detected it as _MX25U12835F_, which is available under Windows.
> I would probably use flashrom in Linux in the end, if I could read chip without errors. Then I tried to remove the CPU from the board and errors were gone, and during that I was under Windows, so I sticked with it.


Alrighty so I was wrong then. Thanks for confirming this is possible.


----------



## fcchin

marcasswellb_7392 said:


> It's does seem like a Bit chancy.. But it's really worth a try for me at this point.. Part of me just wants to say screw the CPU for now and go all out and blow the $1600 on a 6900XT right now and wait for AM5 Next year.. AT 4K The CPU won't be the Bottle Neck anyway.. IDK..


that's what I did, bought a 6900XT (used) for US$ 1,100 in September 2021 and Mechwarrior_5 get over 100fps easily under 200watts power.


----------



## fcchin

garych said:


> maybe you should invest some ~$8 into ch341a with soic8 clip and 1.8v adapter, and flash it clean 😎












buy the dedicated ASrock socket together too = https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.4f202e8dzu4SO6&id=571842034657&_u=ob8lko691d8

instead of clip that might fall off.

华擎 = ASRock

plugs direct to mobo's bios 10pins minus 1pin


----------



## fcchin

papatsonis said:


> View attachment 2544330


definitely one of best sharing ever, trigger me to think of adding permanent volt meter to these two points forever, haahahah.















淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢


淘宝网(Taobao.com)作为专业的购物网站拥有全球时尚前沿的消费者购物集市,100%认证网上商城及超值二手商品区，同时购物安全，产品丰富，应有尽有,任你选购,让你尽享网上在线购物乐趣！




item.taobao.com


----------



## fcchin

Senniha said:


> View attachment 2544327


my 3600mhz 4 dimms need below combinations to be stable. else get idling no load random reboot once in a blue moon. Or games crash to windows after 2 hours+

soc 1.1v
cldo_vddp 0.95v (very important for infinity fabric to keep up Mhz between dimms to IMC to CCD)
vddg CCD 1v
vddg IOD 1.05v
procODT 43.6ohms (40ohms random reboot once every forthnight, 36.9ohms random reboot once every 2 days) 【I think faster Mhz need higher ohms to be stable】
loadline level 3 for CPU and SOC

There's a saying "want the car to run fast but don't want to pay for petrol don't get speed".

Taichi(x370) lack voltage efficiency, always have to use a little more than 1usmus calculator.

I'm using all original XMP timing but gotto manually key in by hand. Bios will not load XMP secondaries by bios 6.62 and crossflash from x470's 4.7, 4.73, 4.76 all would not load secondaries. Some versions does not know how to set cldo_vddp alone and boot will fail.

ASrock's secondaries results is not memtest stable, tfaw too low, etc etc mismatch.

The dimm's XMP timing is sure OK, just need matching voltages above like above.


----------



## polkfan

Man the last board that i owned that had coil wine goes all the way back to the socket 775 days lol that is just weird

That would drive me up the wall as a person who is addicted to super effing quiet PC's

I want to add that before doing this update i had 3533mhz 100% stable with over 72 hours of testing at 1.5V yes 1.5V for over a year

Granted those are B-die sticks but still i had zero whine

BTW this PC gets tortured quite a bit with encodes for work daily

Based on my quick testing i sadly can't recommend anything more then this( Edit Least for 7.03)

2933mhz 4 sticks of memory 16 tight timings
3200mhz 2 sticks of memory 14 tight timings

Single sided memory as well not to sure about dual sided but i think they are harder to run at those speeds. Asrock has changed something or Amd since bios 6.4 on even Zen 2

I had this board and the same CPU at 3800mhz 14 tight timings and 1900IF as well until i got 2 more sticks of B-die and i had to back down to 3533mhz safe settings.

As of right now with memory it reminds me of when Zen first came out not even kidding as it seems just as bad and yeah i was a day 1 buyer of Zen lol owned the 1700>2700X>3700X on this board. Telling you its as bad as Zen 1 right now.

You guys do not want unstable memory it can ruin your Windows install and corrupted your data so be careful


----------



## fcchin

kithylin said:


> Alrighty so I was wrong then. Thanks for confirming this is possible.


I think we are starting to see more and more of crossflash successes

and seeing good side-effects of "cost-saving-manufacture", where just so happens different brand mobo makers and just so happen to used the same parts and hence crossflash is possible, albeit not all functions 100%, i.e. some voltage readings fan rpm readings / behaviour varies, POST behaviour different when x370 taichi is crossflashed using x470 bioses.

this master table very useful = ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database from ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread

and other good examples = AMD Ryzen Motherboard Crossflashing Thread (ASUS, ASRock etc)

and

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/rrhb7h

it's no black magic, if certain criteria conditions are meet, then it's OK, else no, there's no defacto YES or NO.

and yes I'm running x470 taichi's 4.76 on my x370 taichi now.


----------



## hankmooody

7.04 BIOS has been released today, anybody got the chance to try it out and look if XMP profiles over 3000 are possible?









ASRock X370 Taichi


ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3200+(OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 2 PCIe 2.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 4 & DTS Connect...




www.asrock.com


----------



## tibcsi0407

hankmooody said:


> 7.04 BIOS has been released today, anybody got the chance to try it out and look if XMP profiles over 3000 are possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASRock X370 Taichi
> 
> 
> ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3200+(OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 2 PCIe 2.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 4 & DTS Connect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asrock.com


Works fine for me with XMP 3200 Mhz


----------



## wizardwiz

fcchin said:


> I think we are starting to see more and more of crossflash successes
> 
> and seeing good side-effects of "cost-saving-manufacture", where just so happens different brand mobo makers and just so happen to used the same parts and hence crossflash is possible, albeit not all functions 100%, i.e. some voltage readings fan rpm readings / behaviour varies, POST behaviour different when x370 taichi is crossflashed using x470 bioses.
> 
> this master table very useful = ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database from ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread
> 
> and other good examples = AMD Ryzen Motherboard Crossflashing Thread (ASUS, ASRock etc)
> 
> and
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/rrhb7h
> 
> it's no black magic, if certain criteria conditions are meet, then it's OK, else no, there's no defacto YES or NO.
> 
> and yes I'm running x470 taichi's 4.76 on my x370 taichi now.


The problem, for me at least, is that my x5900 won't work on the crossflashed bios. 4D error


----------



## garych

fcchin said:


> buy the dedicated ASrock socket together too = https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.4f202e8dzu4SO6&id=571842034657&_u=ob8lko691d8
> 
> instead of clip that might fall off.
> 
> 华擎 = ASRock
> 
> plugs direct to mobo's bios 10pins minus 1pin


Looks good, I would probably get it earlier, but on ali this cable is almost 2x the price of the whole ch341a+clip+adapter set.
Taobao pages are not loading for me currently, I'll try it later.
Also, does this cable require the use of 1.8v adapter?


----------



## 1devomer

garych said:


> Looks good, I would probably get it earlier, but on ali this cable is almost 2x the price of the whole ch341a+clip+adapter set.
> Taobao pages are not loading for me currently, I'll try it later.
> Also, does this cable require the use of 1.8v adapter?


The 1.8v adapter is needed, when one need to flash a 1.8v bios chip.

The old WinBond SOIC8 bios chips package, run a 3.3v VCC, which the CH341A can provide.
The newer bios instead, use a WSON package, and run at 1.8v, which the CH341A can't provide by itself.

Aside the voltage difference, the clips can't be used on the newer WSON bios chip packages, because flat as a mosfet.
Instead, one can buy the right programmer header adapter, for the right brand, motherboard, and solve the clips issue.
Since one is using the built-in programming header of the motherboard.

If the bios chip requires 1.8v to run, one need to use the 1.8v adapter, or it will kill the chip.
It works, tested by myself, one can successfully flash a bios using the motherboard programming header!



wizardwiz said:


> The problem, for me at least, is that my x5900 won't work on the crossflashed bios. 4D error


That's what i was trying to understand, waiting some feedback from the 7.04 bios, before asking Asrock Support some help.
Did Asrock thought about the users that already run a Vermeer cpu?
And also sort out if this AGESA is finally fully unlocked, with the appropriate support that this board deserves.


----------



## garych

1devomer said:


> The 1.8v adapter is needed when one need to flash a 1.8v bios chip.
> 
> The old WinBond SOIC8 bios chips package , run a 3.3v VCC, which the CH341A provides.
> The newer bios instead, use a WSON package, and run at 1.8v, which the CH341A can't provide by itself.
> 
> Aside the voltage difference, the clips can't be used on the newer WSON bios chip packages, because flat as a mosfet.
> Instead, one can buy the right programmer header adapter, for the right brand, motherboard, and solve the clips issue.
> Since one is using the built-in programming header of the motherboard.
> 
> If the bios chip requires 1.8v to run, one need to use the 1.8v adapter, or it will kill the chip.
> It works, tested by myself, one can successfully flash a bios using the motherboard programming header!


I don't mind the clip, since I don't need to use it often, but if I can find a cheap bios_ph1 header cable, I'm gladly going to use that 
I wonder if I need to remove CPU as well for proper reading, etc. even when header is used...


----------



## 1devomer

garych said:


> I don't mind the clip, since I don't need to use it often, but if I can find a cheap bios_ph1 header cable, I'm gladly going to use that
> I wonder if I need to remove CPU as well for proper reading, etc. even when header is used...


Nope, no need to remove anything, just power down the rig, turn off the psu switch, do your flashy things.

At the beginning when testing, i was removing the CMOS battery, but it does not matter at the end.
Having the programmer header adapter cable is the easiest way to test things, power down, flash, boot, test, rinse and repeat!


----------



## MgoZ

hankmooody said:


> 7.04 BIOS has been released today, anybody got the chance to try it out and look if XMP profiles over 3000 are possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASRock X370 Taichi
> 
> 
> ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3200+(OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 2 PCIe 2.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 4 & DTS Connect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asrock.com


Works fine for me too with 3600 Mhz and two modules. I have passed 1 hour encoding handbrake and memtest.
I have update 6.62 to 6.40 to 7.00 to 7.04 without problems.


Spoiler: Picture


----------



## hankmooody

works fine for me too, can use 8x4 XMP 3200 cl14 Rams with 7.04 BIOS


----------



## Senniha

YESSSSS!!!!!!memory is fixed ,WHEA error fixed with xmp 3333,as i see default voltages are high...flashrom from 6.62 to 7.04
straight for zen3 users.
THANK you ASrock bios team.No coilwine effect with zen3 XMP loaded.I will start to tune little more.


----------



## papatsonis

i done a quick test at 3266 and still saw WHEA , tried next the voltages of @fcchin (

soc 1.1v
cldo_vddp 0.95v (very important for infinity fabric to keep up Mhz between dimms to IMC to CCD)
vddg CCD 1v
vddg IOD 1.05v )

but the same result..


----------



## Senniha

So much easy now tweak.In few minutes i found my limit on Hynix crap dimms which is 3533.I cant ask for more with 4 dimms mixed modules.I know i can push more but its not worth.I can boot 3600 but are way too loose timing.I will go for better latency.I think my sweat spot will be 3466. 
my try at 3533


----------



## Senniha

papatsonis said:


> i done a quick test at 3266 and still saw WHEA , tried next the voltages of @fcchin (
> 
> soc 1.1v
> cldo_vddp 0.95v (very important for infinity fabric to keep up Mhz between dimms to IMC to CCD)
> vddg CCD 1v
> vddg IOD 1.05v )
> 
> but the same result..


i tried also his and was able to go 3600 with loose timings no whea,no coilwine.i noticed i get 800 points less on cinebench test something change with boost or something?Also my cpu stays at 68c on full load as i was 76c but with much better scores.I will notice better in few days.I m very happy guys finally we got it.


----------



## polkfan

You guys think it will be safe to update from 7.03>7.04?


----------



## Senniha

I tried to go with more tight timings with 3466 reduced
voltages of @fcchin (

soc 1.1v
cldo_vddp 0.95v (very important for infinity fabric to keep up Mhz between dimms to IMC to CCD)
vddg CCD 1v
vddg IOD 1.05v )
To 1.050,0.92.0.95.1 and i got bluescreen so cpu indeed needs more power settings.


----------



## Senniha

polkfan said:


> You guys think it will be safe to update from 7.03>7.04?


Yes


----------



## polkfan

@Senniha thank you will run tests and report back later


----------



## garych

Senniha said:


> i tried also his and was able to go 3600 with loose timings no whea,no coilwine.i noticed i get 800 points less on cinebench test something change with boost or something?Also my cpu stays at 68c on full load as i was 76c but with much better scores.I will notice better in few days.I m very happy guys finally we got it.


maybe IF is not stable between CCD and IOD and it does the clock stretching


----------



## polkfan

Update got 7.04 and now its easy to set memory again.  way to go ASROCK

For real i thought we would have to wait longer then that

Edit i swear there's more options in this now that i couldn't find before tweaking our memory a bit more.

I might stay on 7.04 unless i have issues for sometime

After owning this board for years i will say this my next board will be a Asrock as well. To see this type of support there's no reason for them to even do this and other brands that cost more like Asus haven't really done anything yet. Taichi next time for me with AM5 you can bet on that.


----------



## Senniha

garych said:


> maybe IF is not stable between CCD and IOD and it does the clock stretching


Im dont know to setup Zen3,we got it but with P6.62 we couldnt actual stretch our system capability.Also my Hynix is useless i found my sweat spot and im happy with Whea fix.This is with negative -10 all curve optimazer.I dont know actual which core is bad.For now i m good.My main goal now is to replace my gtx 1080 if i found gpu on normal price.


----------



## garych

Senniha said:


> Im dont know to setup Zen3,we got it but with P6.62 we couldnt actual stretch our system capability.Also my Hynix is useless i found my sweat spot and im happy with Whea fix.This is with negative -10 all curve optimazer.I dont know actual which core is bad.For now i m good.My main goal now is to replace my gtx 1080 if i found gpu on normal price.


I just noticed that I get lower scores in CPU-Z with 7.04, even though the clock shows a bit higher, but Cinebench score is as good as it was before. I wonder if my tiny negative offset affects it. Temps and power usage is also lower during CPU-Z.
Will try to reinstall chipset drivers and see what happens.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> I just noticed that I get lower scores in CPU-Z with 7.04, even though the clock shows a bit higher, but Cinebench score is as good as it was before. I wonder if my tiny negative offset affects it. Temps and power usage is also lower during CPU-Z.


I noticed the same thing my R23 score is great, but my CPU-Z did go down a tiny bit still higher than the other 3700x they have in there.


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> I noticed the same thing my R23 score is great, but my CPU-Z did go down a tiny bit still higher than the other 3700x they have in there.


rerun it multiple times in a row and see how it scores after 2-3 tries

I have energy preference set to 100, so multi core score slowly ramps up, but the gif still shows what happens. I normally get ~4050 with energy preference 0.
You can see how eventually this weird issue kicks in and single core goes down from 500+ to 450, multicore would to 3600 too if I kept retesting.


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> rerun it multiple times in a row and see how it scores after 2-3 tries
> 
> I have energy preference set to 100, so multi core score slowly ramps up, but the gif still shows what happens. I normally get ~4050 with energy preference 0.
> You can see how eventually this weird issue kicks in and single core goes down from 500+ to 450, multicore would to 3600 too if I kept retesting.


None of that is weird. That's actually expected behavior for pretty much any AMD Ryzen processor from the 2000 series and forwards. AMD Ryzen processors optimize the code path inside of the CPU after the same code is being run through it multiple times. Almost all benchmarks will improve on ryzen systems slightly if we repeat it several times. It seems to think that you're running multi-core code though as you can see it optimizes it's self for the multi-core test, devoting more resources to that instead of the single core test. I can start up cinebench R20 on my 5800X system and gain as much as +125 to +300 points in the multi-core test if I sit and repeat it. After about the 10'th run it seems to be at peak optimization. This behavior is why most reviewers on youtube that actually know what they're doing will run the same game benchmarks a minimum of 3 times on AMD Ryzen systems and then perform an average over the 3 results and display that to us instead of just showing the results of any single one run.


----------



## Senniha

If someone knows any good quide how we set curve optimazer please inform us.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> None of that is weird. That's actually expected behavior for pretty much any AMD Ryzen processor from the 2000 series and forwards. AMD Ryzen processors optimize the code path inside of the CPU after the same code is being run through it multiple times. Almost all benchmarks will improve on ryzen systems slightly if we repeat it several times. It seems to think that you're running multi-core code though as you can see it optimizes it's self for the multi-core test, devoting more resources to that instead of the single core test. I can start up cinebench R20 on my 5800X system and gain as much as +125 to +300 points in the multi-core test if I sit and repeat it. After about the 10'th run it seems to be at peak optimization. This behavior is why most reviewers on youtube that actually know what they're doing will run the same game benchmarks a minimum of 3 times on AMD Ryzen systems and then perform an average over the 3 results and display that to us instead of just showing the results of any single one run.


I'm not talking about performance becoming good with time, I'm talking about it becoming worse. It just doesn't go up to the same level as it used to very often, and no waiting fixes it, it's random, seemingly.
I was getting 4000+ and 500+ in CPU-Z pretty consistently before.
Look what happens. Temperature gets to 60C+ and multi score is above 4000, then all of sudden single is mid 400s (the drop starts at the end of first multi run). And in subsequent run multi is much worse than before, while temps are lower than 60C.








I wonder if this has something to do with variability of L3 cache benchmark results.


----------



## polkfan

I can't get it to do that i do lose like 20-50 points(MT) but that's it i only tested it for 3min tho doing that back to back as i got bored lol. Single core stayed high too 517-518

I do however have a 360 AIO R23 is a much heavier test you would think it would do something weird their first.


Can you do me a favor and show the frequency of all cores during the test is it dropping or something i for sure don't have that issue. Edit never mind lol i'm i blind geez lol 

Looks like its keeping frequency i mean a quick 100mhz shouldn't lose 500 points like that


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> I can't get it to do that i do lose like 20-50 points(MT) but that's it i only tested it for 3min tho doing that back to back as i got bored lol. Single core stayed high too 517-518
> 
> I do however have a 360 AIO R23 is a much heavier test you would think it would do something weird their first.


I'll reset bios and run 100% stock and see if that happens


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> I'm not talking about performance becoming good with time, I'm talking about it becoming worse. It just doesn't go up to the same level as it used to very often, and no waiting fixes it, it's random, seemingly.
> I was getting 4000+ and 500+ in CPU-Z pretty consistently before.
> Look what happens. Temperature gets to 60C+ and multi score is above 4000, then all of sudden single is mid 400s (the drop starts at the end of first multi run). And in subsequent run multi is much worse than before, while temps are lower than 60C.
> 
> I wonder if this has something to do with variability of L3 cache benchmark results.


That could be anything in your computer really. If you're running cpu-z on your system as it is with everything else in the computer running normally then any random background process could suddenly effect it. Anti-virus starting a scheduled scan. Some program trying to access the internet and getting filtered by windows firewall, some game in one of your game launchers decides it has an update and checks for updates, etc. Usually when I'm doing any kind of CPU benchmarks to see scores I'll kill every possible running process in the system that isn't needed for the system to run, all the way down to killing windows explorer, task manager, and also killing any monitoring apps and only running the cpu benchmark it's self. That's really the only way to get any kind of accurate numbers.


----------



## polkfan

Might be something weird with PBO if you have that on which i turned off a LONG time ago +10-15C was not worth 125mhz lol for real that's all it was on my system


----------



## garych

background processes don't explain why the temperature doesn't go as high as it did with normal score, especially considering that cpu-z runs in high priority


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> Might be something weird with PBO if you have that on which i turned off a LONG time ago +10-15C was not worth 125mhz lol for real that's all it was on my system


PBO limits are disabled, only scalar is set to manual 1x and frequency limit maxed out


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> background processes don't explain why the temperature doesn't go as high as it did with normal score, especially considering that cpu-z runs in high priority


You know i played GTA5 for a LONG time today with this update and it performed amazing but i did check my temps and it did seem kind of low?

I would have to test more to see but that would be interesting it's very hard for me to test

Edit

I'd like you to check out the effective frequency in hwinfo during that test and see if it drops


----------



## garych

BIOS full stock settings, same thing happens (EVERYTHING IS CLOSED EXCEPT HWINFO AND SHAREX GIF RECORDING):


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Anyone tried straight update from 6.62 to 7.04 using instant flash, with a zen3 cpu?


----------



## garych

CPU-Z seems to be not fully loading the CPU at times, according to Task Manager, it just drops to 89-92% load(which is reflected in the result), 5-6% goes to System Idle Process and 1-3% System interrupts 
Maybe it's just Windows 11 thing. Doesn't happen when running Cinebench.


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> BIOS full stock settings, same thing happens (EVERYTHING IS CLOSED EXCEPT HWINFO AND SHAREX GIF RECORDING):


Everything appears to be running normally now? Unless I'm missing something.

Also unrelated to garych's comment but I'm booting up my X370 Taichi system today to start re-installing windows 10 on it and I stopped to look in bios and I wanted to share with everyone what I'm using for this system and perhaps it might help folks get stability that were trying to clock their ram on it on the previous pages. So it turns out I'm using bios 6.61, not 6.62 with this system. I don't know if that matters but it's what I'm using. I'm also using a Ryzen 5 2600 CPU. But here's my voltage settings:

OC Tweaker Menu:
SOC Voltage(VID): 1.10000v

OC Tweaker Menu -> External Voltage Settings and Load-Line Calibration sub-menu:
CPU Vcore Voltage: Fixed mode
Fixed Voltage(V): 1.3500v
CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 3
VDDCR_SOC Voltage: Auto
VDDCR_SOC Load-Line Calibration: Level 1
CPU OVP: Enabled
CPU OCP: Enabled
VTT_DDR: 0.78v
VPPM: Auto
2.50_PROM Voltage: Auto
CPU VDD 1.8 Voltage: Auto
VDDP: 1.000v
Chipset 1.05V Voltage: 1.050v

I'm not sure if some of those voltages matter but that's what this system is running so I shared em with everyone. I have a pair of Patriot Viper DDR4-4400 sticks that are 2x8GB and single-rank samsung B-Die ram, so it's fine with higher voltages. I bought two sets of this kit and run the same ram in my 5800X and my X370 Taichi system. In the X370 Taichi it's set to 1.550v for DRAM Voltage and runs at 3333 Mhz ram speed, which runs locked 1:1 with Infinity Fabric in the R5-2600 chip. This has been perfectly stable in this system for well over a year with no WHEA errors on 6.61, no blue screens, no crashes, everything is perfect. Maybe by my sharing this information it can help other users get their ram fast and stable. This same ram kit can do 3800 Mhz in my X570 + 5800X system, but only 3333 in the X370 Taichi system (even with the 5800X chip in here).


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> Everything appears to be running normally now? Unless I'm missing something.


the gif has 2 benchmark runs in it, so I guess you are missing
the score starts crashing during second run
you can also see the utility dropping below 112% in multi (100% is 3.6GHz fully loaded, rest is boost), which I didn't notice before, but noticed idling in Task Manager, which I mentioned in the previous message


----------



## polkfan

@kithylin that actually sounds just about the top-end from my Zen+ chip on this board i was able to get 3433mhz. I bought stupid memory tho lol just for fun as that was when i was going through stuff so i figured why not i knew it would keep me busy.

@garych It seems this might be a Windows 11 behavior are you aware that Windows 11 prioritizes certain windows over others.









Windows 11 Is Faster than Windows 10 and Here's Why - Technipages


Windows 11 definitely feels faster and more responsive compared to Windows 10 thanks to the new memory management system.




www.technipages.com





BTW as a side note i disagree with that title just showing that 11 does somethings different "might" explain that.

Edit

But i wouldn't be so quick to assume that if you weren't getting those issues before this bios update


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> @garych It seems this might be a Windows 11 behavior are you aware that Windows 11 prioritizes certain windows over others.


What windows would Win 11 prioritize over CPU-Z, which runs in High priority, and there's no other window open when that happens?


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> What windows would Win 11 prioritize over CPU-Z, which runs in High priority, and there's no other window open when that happens?


I doubt that is causing that as others would probably report the same who tested 11. BUT i will never put it past Microsoft lol. 

That said if you didn't have this issue before this bios update then i would be looking more deeply into the subject.


----------



## jrcbandit

So to get my 3200 B-die to run at 3600 speeds, I had to run at a high voltage of 1.49V and use a memory cooler as my memory would run too hot. I don't feel like reinstalling the memory cooler, so I wonder if it is worth a minor 3333 or 3400 overclock over 3200 settings that I am forced to use with the 6.62 BIOS? I am most likely going to try 7.04 since I want to use the curve optimizer for my 5800x processor.


----------



## kithylin

jrcbandit said:


> So to get my 3200 B-die to run at 3600 speeds, I had to run at a high voltage of 1.49V and use a memory cooler as my memory would run too hot. I don't feel like reinstalling the memory cooler, so I wonder if it is worth a minor 3333 or 3400 overclock over 3200 settings that I am forced to use with the 6.62 BIOS? I am most likely going to try 7.04 since I want to use the curve optimizer for my 5800x processor.


That's kind of odd to hear. DDR4 generally doesn't get that hot. I run my B-die kit in my 5800X @ 1.65v @ 3800 Mhz with no fan cooler (just the airflow in the case) and it's perfectly fine. User Der8auer even showed us a video once a while ago of a DDR4-5000 kit running 5000 Mhz @ 1.60v in an open test bench with no airflow and reported it ran perfectly fine with no issues.


----------



## fcchin

Senniha said:


> YESSSSS!!!!!!memory is fixed ,WHEA error fixed with xmp 3333,as i see default voltages are high...flashrom from 6.62 to 7.04
> straight for zen3 users.
> THANK you ASrock bios team.No coilwine effect with zen3 XMP loaded.I will start to tune little more.


Good job giving us default voltages as reference, hope you can provide a screen capture just on ZenTiming pages, I tried to zoom in yours for quick reference.









versus previous default references = Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread

procODT 60ohms is default AUTO? or you manually key in?

I used to have CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 also needed 60ohms, lower will not be stable.

I put CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 into B450 aorus M also default auto to 60ohms.


----------



## fcchin

garych said:


> Looks good, I would probably get it earlier, but on ali this cable is almost 2x the price of the whole ch341a+clip+adapter set.
> Taobao pages are not loading for me currently, I'll try it later.
> Also, does this cable require the use of 1.8v adapter?


@1devomer answered (thanks), which I didn't know.

But i'm here to attach the PH1 cable documentations to whoever is interested, even just to have a look.


----------



## fcchin

garych said:


> Looks good, I would probably get it earlier, but on ali this cable is almost 2x the price of the whole ch341a+clip+adapter set.
> Taobao pages are not loading for me currently, I'll try it later.
> Also, does this cable require the use of 1.8v adapter?


@1devomer


papatsonis said:


> i done a quick test at 3266 and still saw WHEA , tried next the voltages of @fcchin (
> 
> soc 1.1v
> cldo_vddp 0.95v (very important for infinity fabric to keep up Mhz between dimms to IMC to CCD)
> vddg CCD 1v
> vddg IOD 1.05v )
> 
> but the same result..


With these new voltages reference, hope they give you NO whea errors......

and I'd serious recommend using your ram's original timing, cannot use ASRock's auto secondaries, sure fail as in = Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread = see picture 4.

get all original timings from = Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread
all original timing highlight in bottom left corner.

don't use ASRock's auto secondaries, sure fail.


----------



## fcchin

Senniha said:


> i tried also his and was able to go 3600 with loose timings no whea,no coilwine.i noticed i get 800 points less on cinebench test something change with boost or something?Also my cpu stays at 68c on full load as i was 76c but with much better scores.I will notice better in few days.I m very happy guys finally we got it.


Thanks for trying my voltages, which I want to highlight is a less than default voltages, I've always suspected lost of performance when using less voltages. I only ran lower voltages because there's no official publication of voltages by AMD, blody wish they wish bang out some solid numbers for everyone to follow, or there is but I haven't seen them???

i.e. NOT everyone get golden chip, hence not everyone can undervolt everything. Undervolt CPU core yes OK just less performance not stability problem, BUT undervolt soc, cldo_vddp, vddgSSSS get lots of stability problem.

the temperature drop >10c is also observed in x470's bioses crossflashed into x370, usually means less work done hence less heat hence less performance, dropped a good -15c but lost 1% performance and ensure longivity is good enough a trade off for me.


----------



## fcchin

garych said:


> I just noticed that I get lower scores in CPU-Z with 7.04, even though the clock shows a bit higher, but Cinebench score is as good as it was before. I wonder if my tiny negative offset affects it. Temps and power usage is also lower during CPU-Z.
> Will try to reinstall chipset drivers and see what happens.


Yes, CPU Mhz more eagerly jump higher, also seen in x470's bios 4.73 and 4.76, but temperaute drop -15C, good deal if you ask me.


----------



## fcchin

garych said:


> BIOS full stock settings, same thing happens (EVERYTHING IS CLOSED EXCEPT HWINFO AND SHAREX GIF RECORDING):


Can you help to provide a ZenTiming screen shot, I'm curious to see if the voltages changes when different RAM is used, i.e. comparing to Senniha's voltages.

as well as CPU difference too ????


----------



## fcchin

kithylin said:


> Everything appears to be running normally now? Unless I'm missing something.
> 
> Also unrelated to garych's comment but I'm booting up my X370 Taichi system today to start re-installing windows 10 on it and I stopped to look in bios and I wanted to share with everyone what I'm using for this system and perhaps it might help folks get stability that were trying to clock their ram on it on the previous pages. So it turns out I'm using bios 6.61, not 6.62 with this system. I don't know if that matters but it's what I'm using. I'm also using a Ryzen 5 2600 CPU. But here's my voltage settings:
> 
> OC Tweaker Menu:
> SOC Voltage(VID): 1.10000v
> 
> OC Tweaker Menu -> External Voltage Settings and Load-Line Calibration sub-menu:
> CPU Vcore Voltage: Fixed mode
> Fixed Voltage(V): 1.3500v
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 3
> VDDCR_SOC Voltage: Auto
> VDDCR_SOC Load-Line Calibration: Level 1
> CPU OVP: Enabled
> CPU OCP: Enabled
> VTT_DDR: 0.78v
> VPPM: Auto
> 2.50_PROM Voltage: Auto
> CPU VDD 1.8 Voltage: Auto
> VDDP: 1.000v
> Chipset 1.05V Voltage: 1.050v
> 
> I'm not sure if some of those voltages matter but that's what this system is running so I shared em with everyone. I have a pair of Patriot Viper DDR4-4400 sticks that are 2x8GB and single-rank samsung B-Die ram, so it's fine with higher voltages. I bought two sets of this kit and run the same ram in my 5800X and my X370 Taichi system. In the X370 Taichi it's set to 1.550v for DRAM Voltage and runs at 3333 Mhz ram speed, which runs locked 1:1 with Infinity Fabric in the R5-2600 chip. This has been perfectly stable in this system for well over a year with no WHEA errors on 6.61, no blue screens, no crashes, everything is perfect. Maybe by my sharing this information it can help other users get their ram fast and stable. This same ram kit can do 3800 Mhz in my X570 + 5800X system, but only 3333 in the X370 Taichi system (even with the 5800X chip in here).


Soooooooooo you run the outside MAIN VDDP (not cldo_vddp) at 1v from 0.92v default, hmmmmm may be I should try this too...... thanks.....

then a loadline level 1 for SOC, means no power saving at all, no wonder you said stable..... hmmmmm making me think hard now,,,,, what is there to power save for SOC ???? may be I should raise mine from LL3 to LL2 to get stability when OC too high..........

would you mind provide bios screen capture to USB (F12 key) and ZenTming too??? thanks so much.

you're SOC is auto volt, bios 6.61, what is the default voltage? 1.2v also?


----------



## jrcbandit

kithylin said:


> That's kind of odd to hear. DDR4 generally doesn't get that hot. I run my B-die kit in my 5800X @ 1.65v @ 3800 Mhz with no fan cooler (just the airflow in the case) and it's perfectly fine. User Der8auer even showed us a video once a while ago of a DDR4-5000 kit running 5000 Mhz @ 1.60v in an open test bench with no airflow and reported it ran perfectly fine with no issues.


Well my system was unstable and Karhu Ramtest wouldn't get past 3000% without an error until I added extra cooling. Maybe I needed extra voltage elsewhere, but adding the extra cooling was sufficient to fix my stability issues. I can try again with my 5800x, the last time was with a 3700x that might not have had that great of memory controller.

Edit:
For flashing via MS-DOS to skip the bridge Bios, turn off Secure Boot. MS-DOS on the USB stick wouldn't boot until I did that.

As for 7.04, I haven't messed with the CPU yet, but my memory seems to be running stable at 3600 speeds without WHEA errors. Only having to use 1.45V instead of 1.48 and I might could go lower even. So I don't think I am going to bother with the memory cooler.


----------



## cscottm

jrcbandit said:


> But for flashing, I can't seem to be able to boot into MS-DOS. I just tried the USB stick on an older laptop and it booted just fine into MSDOS off the stick. Not sure what the issue is, I wonder if it involves something I ran years ago to fix an issue with dual-booting Ubuntu? It seemed to mess with the boot options of the motherboard and everything seemed flaky until I updated to a bridge BIOS for the 3000 CPUs.


Are you running 6.62 already? If so, are you automatically being booted back into the bios? 

I created the USB drive in message in message 9380, but it keeps booting me right back into the bios. I selected USB (not UEFI) at the boot device and CSM was enabled.

Edit...

I disabled secure boot in the bios and I was able to boot to the dos prompt. I was able to convert from 6.62 to 7.04 using flashrom. Process took about 10 minutes.


----------



## cscottm

Senniha said:


> Did you contacted with JZ?i see you are also german.
> Follow @Veii guide here AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: MSI M-Flash


You might want to add something about having Secure Boot disabled. I kept going right back into the bios, until I disabled it.
Besides that, your instructions worked just fine, so I thank you for that. 

Not sure if there is anything I can help test with. 

Overall went from 6.62 to 7.04 using Flashrom. Have 4 sticks of 3600 Mhz ram, that could only be ran at 3200. Currently running those at 3600 mhz


----------



## fcchin

jrcbandit said:


> I can't seem to be able to boot into MS-DOS.


@cscottm is right, need to disable secure boot, in fact there's two layers of secure boot, both must be disabled, gotto to dig in deep to make sure.


----------



## Senniha

cscottm said:


> You might want to add something about having Secure Boot disabled. I kept going right back into the bios, until I disabled it.
> Besides that, your instructions worked just fine, so I thank you for that.
> 
> Not sure if there is anything I can help test with.
> 
> Overall went from 6.62 to 7.04 using Flashrom. Have 4 sticks of 3600 Mhz ram, that could only be ran at 3200. Currently running those at 3600 mhz


Thanks for the notes its was a guide back when crossflash,i only pinned it help people with zen3 already installed.


----------



## Senniha

fcchin said:


> Good job giving us default voltages as reference, hope you can provide a screen capture just on ZenTiming pages, I tried to zoom in yours for quick reference.
> View attachment 2544634
> 
> 
> versus previous default references = Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread
> 
> procODT 60ohms is default AUTO? or you manually key in?
> 
> I used to have CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 also needed 60ohms, lower will not be stable.
> 
> I put CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 into B450 aorus M also default auto to 60ohms.


Yes that was the default settings,keep mind that my dimms are mixed,2 hynix & 2 lowbin b-dies.I set it 40ohms manual at works fine, should is raise it?


----------



## Jonhp

Heh great as I see ASRock fine-tune the bios for memories and not only add the new agesa .. I believe in 99% that 7.03 was 6.62 with new agesa copy pasted!


----------



## jrcbandit

fcchin said:


> @cscottm is right, need to disable secure boot, in fact there's two layers of secure boot, both must be disabled, gotto to dig in deep to make sure.


Yeah. Secure Boot was definitely the issue. Running 7.04 right now without Whea errors, so happy so far. Need to try tweaking my 5800x next, as I was getting subpar performance compared to the average 5800X on 6.62.


----------



## 1devomer

cscottm said:


> You might want to add something about having Secure Boot disabled. I kept going right back into the bios, until I disabled it.
> Besides that, your instructions worked just fine, so I thank you for that.
> 
> Not sure if there is anything I can help test with.
> 
> Overall went from 6.62 to 7.04 using Flashrom. Have 4 sticks of 3600 Mhz ram, that could only be ran at 3200. Currently running those at 3600 mhz


Yep, it is important, especially if one uses disk encryption features, like BitLocker.
In this case, one want to be sure to have saved the BitLocker recovery key on an usb media.
One can also save the secure boot keys, since they are linked together, in the grand scheme of windows security things.

The right procedure is:
-*Save your BitLocker recovery key.*
-Optional, save your secure boot key from the bios.
-*Pause the BitLocker encryption*.
-Disable the secure boot.
-Flash the bios update.
-Enable back the secure boot.
-Boot back into windows and turn on BitLocker.
-If encountering issues, use the BitLocker recovery key to unlock your drive, if necessary restore the secure boot keys.

(If encountering issues, one can boot with the windows install media, load the command prompt, unlock the drive using the BitLocker recovery key.)



Jonhp said:


> Heh great as I see ASRock fine-tune the bios for memories and not only add the new agesa .. I believe in 99% that 7.03 was 6.62 with new agesa copy pasted!


Asrock cannot push its own AGESA out, without being a legal liability toward AMD.

If the Taichi had all these memories issues, it is not because of Asrock overall bios implementation, it is because of AMD decision.
AMD was purposely casting shades on the X370 board memory support, to push forward the platform lock AMD implemented.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

I'm trying to create the dos usb but I keep getting error messages (either that "explorer.exe is using the device" or that "could not copy files to the device").
Win10x64, 2 different sticks, 3 different ports.
Any ideas?

edit: Just tried on my laptop (Win11), same thing.


----------



## 1devomer

Dekaohtoura said:


> I'm trying to create the dos usb but I keep getting error messages (either that "explorer.exe is using the device" or that "could not copy files to the device").
> Win10x64, 2 different sticks, 3 different ports.
> Any ideas?
> 
> edit: Just tried on my laptop (Win11), same thing.


Did you tried to create the DOS usb bootable media with Rufus?
Rufus provides FREE-DOS as basic MS-DOS OS.

For true MS-DOS, one need to get back the disckcopy.dll, which was the floppy MS-DOS creation .dll, used by Windows, that have been removed by Microsoft, starting from Win10.

Check this, posted a couple of days ago.


----------



## Senniha

Dekaohtoura said:


> I'm trying to create the dos usb but I keep getting error messages (either that "explorer.exe is using the device" or that "could not copy files to the device").
> Win10x64, 2 different sticks, 3 different ports.
> Any ideas?
> 
> edit: Just tried on my laptop (Win11), same thing.


Did you download diskcopy.dll and place it on windows 11 system?It is written on the description for Windows 10 user.


----------



## polkfan

@1devomer why do you think this changed and now Asrock can give a bios like this that actually works with Zen 3 and high speed memory?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

1devomer said:


> Did you tried to create the DOS usb bootable media with Rufus?
> Rufus provides FREE-DOS as basic MS-DOS OS.
> 
> For true MS-DOS, one need to get back the disckcopy.dll, which was the floppy MS-DOS creation .dll, used by Windows, that have been removed by Microsoft, starting from Win10.
> 
> Check this, posted a couple of days ago.





Senniha said:


> Did you download diskcopy.dll and place it on windows 11 system?It is written on the description for Windows 10 user.


Yes, I downloaded the dll and placed it in System32 folder. I downloaded the windows 8 version, was I wrong?


----------



## Senniha

polkfan said:


> @1devomer why do you think this changed and now Asrock can give a bios like this that actually works with Zen 3 and high speed memory?


Maybe cos AMD now let Mobo partners to update any mobo they want.If AMD states official support then maybe some will have problem or they don't want.Its better AMD to let silent mobo partners to update if they want specific boards.


----------



## Senniha

Dekaohtoura said:


> Yes, I downloaded the dll and placed it in System32 folder. I downloaded the windows 8 version, was I wrong?


Just follow the procedure of windows 10


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Senniha said:


> Just follow the procedure of windows 10


That's exactly what I'm doing.

Here are my settings:


----------



## Senniha

Dekaohtoura said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing.
> 
> Here are my settings:
> View attachment 2544675


Make for you have copied diskcopy.dll on system 32.Format your usb with Fat32/Fat.And then try again.If you have another usb flash test also in.IF you had installed another version of rufus uninstall it.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Senniha said:


> Make for you have copied diskcopy.dll on system 32.Format your usb with Fat32/Fat.And then try again.If you have another usb flash test also in.IF you had installed another version of rufus uninstall it.


I've copied the dll at both "system32" and "syswow64" folders (it's a 32bit dll, it should go to wow64, I think). I downloaded the dll from 2 different sources.
I've preformatted 2 different sticks.
There is no other rufus version installed.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Needed the win7 dll, not the win8 one...***.

Now flashing.


----------



## Jonhp

I should wait for 5800x3D since we're are gonna have new agesa updates officialy!!! Its Crazy but so many years before I can't remember a 5 year old Mobo to support an upcoming cpu! Guinness record ... Heh 😋


----------



## polkfan

Jonhp said:


> I should wait for 5800x3D since we're are gonna have new agesa updates officialy!!! Its Crazy but so many years before I can't remember a 5 year old Mobo to support an upcoming cpu! Guinness record ... Heh 😋


Man something tells me to really really hold in our deepest hope for that until we know for sure i mean i think all boards will need a update for that CPU and well i'm at least happy we can even put a 5950X in this thing now, fill the ram up with all 4 slots AND STILL get 3200mhz+ with good kits 

2017-2022 X370 lives on

My only DDR4 platform too


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Everything seem to work as it should.
3800/16 without any problems.

Only think is that I can't reenable secure boot...and need to reboot each time as I get a failed win screen....upon reboot (ctrl+alt+del), it works fine.


----------



## zhadoom

polkfan said:


> Man something tells me to really really hold in our deepest hope for that until we know for sure i mean i think all boards will need a update for that CPU and well i'm at least happy we can even put a 5950X in this thing now, fill the ram up with all 4 slots AND STILL get 3200mhz+ with good kits
> 
> 2017-2022 X370 lives on
> 
> My only DDR4 platform too


If the new 5800X3D is "just" the old 5800X plus 64MB of L3 cache and some MHz lower clock, maybe current BIOS/AGESA already support it .


----------



## kithylin

jrcbandit said:


> Well my system was unstable and Karhu Ramtest wouldn't get past 3000% without an error until I added extra cooling.


That's way too far and beyond necessary. As long as it passes 1000% in Karhu Ramtest it's golden and just run with it. That covers around 99.6% of the ram and it's good enough. No ram kit (even at stock) is going to be completely perfect. If you run the test long enough you'll eventually find some error at some point. Just run it to 1000% and if it passes then go have fun and you'll likely have no issues. That's what I do when tuning my ram (1000% only) and I've been playing on my 5800X system almost 10 months now. I've never had a blue screen even once or any WHEA issue or any crash of anything. No one needs to be concerned with Karhu Ramtest past 2000%, 3000% is too far and there's no point in even running the test that long.


----------



## papatsonis

I'd say -almost- stable as i was able to make it ~2hours stable before the 1st WHEA Error (which happened, when keyboard froze momentarilly). 
Not yet the time to start tightening RAM timings.


----------



## garych

fcchin said:


> Can you help to provide a ZenTiming screen shot, I'm curious to see if the voltages changes when different RAM is used, i.e. comparing to Senniha's voltages.
> 
> as well as CPU difference too ????


I only set the primaries and tRFC manually. In UEFI the VSOC is set to 981 mV; VDDP, CCD and IOD to 900 mV.
VDIMM is 1.23 V.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> No ram kit (even at stock) is going to be completely perfect.


That's why ECC RAM should become mainstream.


----------



## 1devomer

papatsonis said:


> I'd say -almost- stable as i was able to make it ~2hours stable before the 1st WHEA Error (which happened, when keyboard froze momentarilly).
> Not yet the time to start tightening RAM timings.
> 
> View attachment 2544710
> View attachment 2544711


I'm please to leverage that some of you can run such high memory capacity, now dialing in decent memory speeds.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Everything seems to work a bit better. Every bench shows (minor, 1-3%) gains.

Every single setting, the same as before.

I haven't messed with co yet, I want to be sure the system is completely stable as it is/was.


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> That's why ECC RAM should become mainstream.


Fortunately it is! With DDR5 ECC is included in the specification and a requirement of the ram. All DDR5 ram (even normal desktop ram) is ECC-Enabled ram now.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> Fortunately it is! With DDR5 ECC is included in the specification and a requirement of the ram. All DDR5 ram (even normal desktop ram) is ECC-Enabled ram now.


I think you misunderstood what on-die ECC does in DDR5


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> I think you misunderstood what on-die ECC does in DDR5
> <Video>


Thank you for sharing this. I blame Linus. The original Linus video where he talked about the first DDR5 ram he just told us "All DDR5 is ECC enabled" and we all thought.. Oh, cool! ECC ram!" .. he didn't go in to detail like this.


----------



## polkfan

kithylin said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I blame Linus. The original Linus video where he talked about the first DDR5 ram he just told us "All DDR5 is ECC enabled" and we all thought.. Oh, cool! ECC ram!" .. he didn't go in to detail like this.


You weren't the only one who feel for that i did as well a year ago when i first heard about it. I guess consumers don't need ECC memory it's not like we do anything important lol


----------



## cscottm

polkfan said:


> @1devomer why do you think this changed and now Asrock can give a bios like this that actually works with Zen 3 and high speed memory?


I figure I would give my own opinion on this. Soon, there will be AM5 that will require DDR5. Well the first issue, will DDR5 be easily available? I'm thinking probably not, so the amount of people willing to upgrade to AM5 isn't probably going to be huge (compared to adopters of 1st gen Ryzen), unless you have $$ burning a hole in your pocket). The other being will AM5 CPU's and Motherboards easily be available?

So what is another way of earning money? Allowing people with a X370 board, that would love to upgrade their current CPU to a 5xxx series, to actually upgrade to one, but didn't want to upgrade their board for (at the time) one more CPU release. On a side note, I'm not including owners of 4xx or 5xx boards, as I would think they would have already upgraded to 5xxx by now, since the cpu's have been readily available for the past 6 months

This way AMD earns can still get some $$ from X370 upgrades and owners of X370 can get a decent upgrade over their 1xxx or 2xxx CPU's

Another side note, It might make sense for AMD to possibly release an AM5 board with DDR4 support.


----------



## zeroibis

Can not wait for the new bios to move out of beta and onto official release. Hopefully not long after they will have the release for the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Pro. (Same M/B as the Taichi but with a 5gb NIC)


----------



## Senniha

zeroibis said:


> Can not wait for the new bios to move out of beta and onto official release. Hopefully not long after they will have the release for the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Pro. (Same M/B as the Taichi but with a 5gb NIC)


Use flashrom backup your bios and flash Taichi x370 P7.04,If you get official bios for your mobo use flashrom again without removing zen3


----------



## polkfan

AMD Processors See Performance Drop in Games w/ fTPM Enabled in Windows 11 and 10 | Hardware Times 

Noticed this myself compared back to back and i also noticed the IRQ based error like all the way back in June when i enabled TPM during my testing with 11


----------



## kithylin

polkfan said:


> AMD Processors See Performance Drop in Games w/ fTPM Enabled in Windows 11 and 10 | Hardware Times
> 
> Noticed this myself compared back to back and i also noticed the IRQ based error like all the way back in June when i enabled TPM during my testing with 11


Fortunately TPM is just an artificial requirement by Microsoft and not actually needed for the OS. Linus released a video showing us how to install windows 11 without TPM enabled or installed in the system.


----------



## garych

@fcchin  I'll probably just make my own cable based on this image


----------



## ComradeHX

Btw if you already put zen3 into the mobo, don't install that beta driver. 7.0 can brick it(won't boot on zen3 but will boot on zen1 for some reason).


----------



## garych

ComradeHX said:


> Btw if you already put zen3 into the mobo, don't install that beta driver. 7.0 can brick it(won't boot on zen3 but will boot on zen1 for some reason).


this bios (not driver) has agesa that doesn't support zen 3 chips yet, of course it won't boot


----------



## 1devomer

garych said:


> @fcchin  I'll probably just make my own cable based on this image
> View attachment 2544918


Here is the AM4 Google spreadsheet, it shows both the bios programming header and TPM module pin arrangement.
Quite useful to compare how the pin headers are wired, and the various features of different motherboards.


----------



## garych

1devomer said:


> Here is the AM4 Google spreadsheet, it shows both the bios programming header and TPM module pin arrangement.
> Quite useful to compare how the pin headers are wired, and the various features of different motherboards.


Thank you!
Seems to be matching the picture I posted.
I'll probably just get a bunch of DuPont female-female wires and plug them into 1.8v adapter and corresponding board pins.
Not perfect, but should be more stable than a clip. If I want to be really sweaty, I might do a proper connector on both sides.


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

Senniha said:


> P6.61 has bug on pci-e 8x only p6.62 use.


Hey I am hearing the that 7.04 is stable and better than 7.03 and 6.62 ?? Was just wondering if you have heard good thing's about The Newest BIOS from ASRock 7.04??


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

marcasswellb_7392 said:


> Thanks I will glad to know that...


I am planning on buying the 5800X once the 5800X4D comes out the 5800X should drop close to $300ish... At that price I'll have to give it a try.. Just wondering if 7.04 is going to be the better BIOS..


----------



## ComradeHX

garych said:


> this bios (not driver) has agesa that doesn't support zen 3 chips yet, of course it won't boot


it wont post(not boot)


----------



## alexandrebr

ComradeHX said:


> Btw if you already put zen3 into the mobo, don't install that beta driver. 7.0 can brick it(won't boot on zen3 but will boot on zen1 for some reason).


As far as I know, 7.0 is a brigde bios. It's used to prepare the system for the bios that supports Zen 3 (7.04).


----------



## cscottm

marcasswellb_7392 said:


> Hey I am hearing the that 7.04 is stable and better than 7.03 and 6.62 ?? Was just wondering if you have heard good thing's about The Newest BIOS from ASRock 7.04??


I have a 5900x and 4-16GB 3600Mhz ram. I didn't have any issues with 6.62 except that I needed to run the memory at 3200mhz otherwise I would get a bluescreen before getting to the Windows login.

With 7.04, I'm able to use my memory at the full 3600mhz


----------



## papatsonis

cscottm said:


> I have a 5900x and 4-16GB 3600Mhz ram. I didn't have any issues with 6.62 except that I needed to run the memory at 3200mhz otherwise I would get a bluescreen before getting to the Windows login.
> 
> With 7.04, I'm able to use my memory at the full 3600mhz


Could you share a zen timings screenshot?
And also to check with hwinfo64 if you have WHEA errors?


----------



## ivanivanko

great bios


----------



## cscottm

papatsonis said:


> Could you share a zen timings screenshot?
> And also to check with hwinfo64 if you have WHEA errors?


Unless something else comes up, I won't be rebooting for another day or so.

This is the model of the ram

F4-3600C19D-32GVRB

G-Skill ripjaws series. Says timing is 19 19 20 20 40

I'll look for the Whea error later, when I'm near the box


Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

cscottm said:


> Unless something else comes up, I won't be rebooting for another day or so.


ZenTimings is an app, he didn't mean timings in BIOS. No need for rebooting.


----------



## Senniha

After many failed attempts to get Whea error free with 4 mixed dimms LPX corsar 3333 i decided to test only 2 samsung.I set all timing to auto to see how is recognized by the bios and tested thru 3466,3533,3600,3800 successful without any WHEA.At 3800 the bios has a bug that MCLK 1900 ,FCLK 1800,UCLK 950?setting manual resolves issue.zentiming below shows the issue.My samsung dies iguess are low binned as with auto values setting in bios in Dram calculator with safe preset i saw at 3466 profile was matched with samsung OEM.


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

cscottm said:


> I have a 5900x and 4-16GB 3600Mhz ram. I didn't have any issues with 6.62 except that I needed to run the memory at 3200mhz otherwise I would get a bluescreen before getting to the Windows login.
> 
> With 7.04, I'm able to use my memory at the full 3600mhz


OK thank you very much, I have FlareX 3200 14T which I would just leave at 3200 and not mess with anyway.. But thank you Probably going to pull the trigger on a 5800X soon.. Currently using a 2700X XFR on with the X370 Taichi, I have never tried to run my memory faster than 3200 but it is nice to know that you are hitting 3600 with the new BIOs, Thanks again...


----------



## polkfan

@Senniha nice chip man you have a nice IMC 

My chip also does 3800 with only 2 sticks of b-die as soon as i do 4 i have to use less speed.

On 6.4 the most i got was 3533mhz out of it(Tho it boots at 3600) not sure about this new bios as i just simply used 3200mhz and its 100% stable with over 1500% per thread in memtest  I'm that crazy lol


----------



## papatsonis

doing some tests always with 4 x 16gb DR dimms, at 3800/1900

no matter what combination voltages.. (rtt all auto, but have messed with some values found here in ocn without any difference..)
i get with an almost perfect frequency, every 120" 102 WHEA errors... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Senniha

papatsonis said:


> doing some tests always with 4 x 16gb DR dimms, at 3800/1900
> 
> no matter what combination voltages.. (rtt all auto, but have messed with some values found here in ocn without any difference..)
> i get with an almost perfect frequency, every 120" 102 WHEA errors... 🤷‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 2545065


When i use 4 dimms mobo in Auto in have the same terminaton as you.RZQ7/2/1.On 2 dimms Samsung i get exactly what Dram calculator suggests off/off/5.This is my problem mixed modules hynix/Samsung.Look for your modules and set them accordingly.My next benchmark will be 2 hynix modules only.Also put all the values auto loose tRFC,tFAW,etc dont go agreesive.


----------



## Senniha

My final tweak on Samsung dimms optimazed little more,switching on hynix tests


----------



## ivanivanko

im tired of reading these posts about people stressing can they do 3200mhz or 3600 on their memory, differences they will never feel in usage of pc


----------



## Senniha

ivanivanko said:


> im tired of reading these posts about people stressing can they do 3200mhz or 3600 on their memory, differences they will never feel in usage of pc


Sorry mate,its the only decent bios we got after 1.5 years,its normal to test this bios,its first time we can actual stress little more our system.I had 5900x since feb 2021 and i didn't know if cpu was for RMA or not.Many zen3 5900x had whea error with high quality dimms and only run 3200.


----------



## 1devomer

ivanivanko said:


> im tired of reading these posts about people stressing can they do 3200mhz or 3600 on their memory, differences they will never feel in usage of pc


There is a difference, otherwise users would not spend time to share and tune their ram.
This is especially true when using an AMD cpu, but what do the whole internet, tech enthusiast know!



Senniha said:


> Sorry mate,its the only decent bios we got after 1.5 years,its normal to test this bios,its first time we can actual stress little more our system.I had 5900x since feb 2021 and i didn't know if cpu was for RMA or not.Many zen3 5900x had whea error with high quality dimms and only run 3200.


As i already advised to you, now that the ram seems to work fine, head up to the 5950/5900 thread, asking for some help.
As i said, you should check the event viewer, check which cores need to be tuned, because giving WHEA.
Use Corecycler, alongside the CO curve, to get your platform stable.

If you need to add too much voltage offset and the cpu is still half stable, check whith AMD, if you didn't get a dull cpu bin.


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> im tired of reading these posts about people stressing can they do 3200mhz or 3600 on their memory, differences they will never feel in usage of pc


It's not just about the memory speed. With AMD the memory speed is tied to the Infinity Fabric Clock which is the inter-communication between the CPU cores and DIES on the processor. Usually we try to run it 1:1 with AMD which means higher ram speed = higher Infinity Fabric clock which means our CPU becomes faster. With the ram at 3200 Mhz the Infinity Fabric clock would have to run at 1600 Mhz. But if we can run the ram at 3800 Mhz then the Infinity Fabric clock runs at 1900 Mhz, which is +18% faster. Which translates to our CPU running +18% faster. This speed increase makes everything faster in the computer. Games. Multi-core workloads. Everything. It is measurable and it does make a difference in increasing the performance of our computers. Higher FPS in games. ETC. But the problem is that most ram that can run at 3800 Mhz has inferior timings (like CL-17 or CL-18) vs ram that runs at 3200 Mhz that can do CL-14. So on the one side we can make the ram and CPU faster but if the timings at 3800 Mhz are that much slower then the increase in memory speed is almost not even useful. That's why people go to all the effort to tune their ram. If we can get 3800 Mhz ram to run at say CL-15 then it's a rather big boost that is very noticeable. But there is no ram that is sold that runs at 3800 Mhz @ CL15 out of the box. So we have to try and tune it ourselves to try and get our ram to run there on our own. That's what everyone is going on about. If you are using ram at 3200 Mhz now (even if it's 3200-CL14) you would see and notice a difference if you could get it to run at 3800 CL-15 or around there. Some people have even managed 3800 Mhz @ CL-14 which is really fast. This is all basic AMD overclocking stuff that most websites and youtube people covered back in 2018 though. I thought it was all common knowledge by now.


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

papatsonis said:


> doing some tests always with 4 x 16gb DR dimms, at 3800/1900
> 
> no matter what combination voltages.. (rtt all auto, but have messed with some values found here in ocn without any difference..)
> i get with an almost perfect frequency, every 120" 102 WHEA errors... 🤷‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 2545065


 From what I hear there's not much difference between 3600 speed and 3200 speed as long as 3200 is running at cl 14 it's pretty on par with 3600 at CL 16.. From what testing shows anyway, I k ow hitting 3800 is the speed most people try to reach but it's hard no matter what chip you have on they older boards.. even using a 2700x or 3700x doing more than 3600/3800 was always a little hard to do stable with tight timings..


----------



## polkfan

ivanivanko said:


> im tired of reading these posts about people stressing can they do 3200mhz or 3600 on their memory, differences they will never feel in usage of pc


Are you aware you are on overclock.net lol

I lost a whopping 2 FPS when i had to set my memory to 2133mhz with my 1080 a whole entire 2FPS that i will never get back in deus ex mankind divided



This is for fun i'm sure of it plus there is actual games that do indeed benefit from faster memory fallout 4 is one of them
Link for the whole article

DDR4 Memory at 4000 MT/s, Does It Make a Difference? > Benchmarks: Gaming | TechSpot

Edit BTW i play this game quite a bit i have over 700 hours and this was one game that i did notice stutters in instantly when i had 2133 going in boston i simply changed the shadow dist to fix it real fast so no i didn't just post the most dramatic thing


----------



## fcchin

papatsonis said:


> doing some tests always with 4 x 16gb DR dimms, at 3800/1900
> 
> no matter what combination voltages.. (rtt all auto, but have messed with some values found here in ocn without any difference..)
> i get with an almost perfect frequency, every 120" 102 WHEA errors... 🤷‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 2545065


Your voltages below default 2133mhz of course trouble and whea errors. There's a saying "you want the horse to run fast but don't want to feed it will not run fast" !!!









and push procODT higher by a notch or even two or three notch up if needed.

above jedec is overclock and we see ASRock's recommended default voltages. Why you run so far below ??? 

running a bit different up or down, variances, playing, sure..... but run way way down and get into trouble, for what?


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> This is for fun i'm sure of it plus there is actual games that do indeed benefit from faster memory fallout 4 is one of them


Fallout 4 is probably one of the worst offenders in memory bandwidth usage among games


----------



## fcchin

Senniha said:


> I set all timing to auto to see how is recognized by the bios
> View attachment 2545028
> View attachment 2545028
> View attachment 2545029


Try your stick's real original timing =








fuller info = Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread

ASRock bios after 5.8 only reads XMP primaries, but not secondaries. ASRock self calculate / estimate secondaries, which is far off hence might not work.

I recommend you to manually key in as many original secondaries as possible.

Since you have two different types of ram then use the the highest amongst them in hope sure pass, complexility I don't want to overload the thread, unless you are interested then let me know.


----------



## fcchin

Senniha said:


> Yes that was the default settings,keep mind that my dimms are mixed,2 hynix & 2 lowbin b-dies.I set it 40ohms manual at works fine, should is raise it?


If 40ohms works now then lets not touch it. Else keep pushing up.

just FYI, my Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 needed 60ohms and could run as high as 80ohms. 53ohms at 3133mhz start to get be less stable, albeit was running 1usmus tight timing, now I think back was running cldo_vddp auto mostly = 0.7v and we know the default should have been 0.9v even on 2133mhz jedec. No wonder so many people suffer instability in the begining. Probably other newer models/newer bios/brands set to run 0.9v cldo_vddp don' suffer problems.


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> Fallout 4 is probably one of the worst offenders in memory bandwidth usage among games


Also any game that is still single-thread limited will benefit greatly from memory bandwidth as the entire "CPU and RAM sub-system" together effects single-core performance. I actually still play a lot of older DirectX-9 games and that's one of the main reasons I'm looking forward to the 5800X3D (or 5900X3D or 5950X3D) with the higher cache amount and faster cache speed which should benefit single-threaded games significantly.


----------



## cscottm

papatsonis said:


> Could you share a zen timings screenshot?
> And also to check with hwinfo64 if you have WHEA errors?


Here is Zen Timings. What section is WHEA errors under & What other lines is is usually right above/below? I looked under CPU and not seeing anything listed


----------



## jdub90

3900x user here...no change in memory "clockability" or performance of the system going from 6.62 to 7.04. 

One bug in 7.04 that I found is that changing the power limits from auto (default) to custom or motherboard...doesn't work right.

When I tried custom values or power limits based on the motherboard, the performance and boost clocks I was seeing where very low. Reading HWMONITOR, the chip appeared to be limited to around ~65W. I didn't actually verify what limits the BIOS was placing...which I suppose could of been verified using Ryzen Master.

Long story short, auto gives me the same performance as I have been seeing with previous BIOS versions.

Memory Settings Below for Reference:


----------



## fcchin

jdub90 said:


> View attachment 2545200


Hello there, I'm so surprised to see no voltage readings for cldo_vddp, vddg_CCD and IOD. 

WoW.

Feels like something is not running / not working ??? 1usmus said always need to unintall chipset package drivers, reboot ensure clean, then install again chipset package driver, even if the software version is same, because after change hardware or bioses, it needs to reinstall to redetect all in order to get full performance..... may be this is one of the case that need???

@jdub90 would you be willing to look into this? 
1) why there's no voltages of cldo_vddp, vddg_CCD and IOD.
2) reinstall chipset package drivers


----------



## fcchin

cscottm said:


> Here is Zen Timings. What section is WHEA errors under & What other lines is is usually right above/below? I looked under CPU and not seeing anything listed


I think it's HWinfo, bottom right cornor have WHEA listing.

your timings don't look like XMP, can you find what what is your original fulset XMP primary and secondaries? 2 ways to go about it: -
1) bios -> oc tweaker -> dram information
2) thaiphoon burner software can read/get them in windows.

example primary and secondaries see line 
XMP 
#1 =


----------



## ivanivanko

kithylin said:


> With the ram at 3200 Mhz the Infinity Fabric clock would have to run at 1600 Mhz. But if we can run the ram at 3800 Mhz then the Infinity Fabric clock runs at 1900 Mhz, which is +18% faster. Which translates to our CPU running +18% faster.


it does not translate to 18% faster cpu. if you dont believe, go do some tests cinebench or some game you like, then go in bios and lower your memory frequency and then repeat the test.


----------



## cscottm

fcchin said:


> I think it's HWinfo, bottom right cornor have WHEA listing.
> 
> your timings don't look like XMP, can you find what what is your original fulset XMP primary and secondaries? 2 ways to go about it: -
> 1) bios -> oc tweaker -> dram information
> 2) thaiphoon burner software can read/get them in windows.
> 
> example primary and secondaries see line
> XMP
> #1 =


I select xmp from the screen that you can also set the memory voltage. I usually don't go into DRam screen. 

In an earlier post, I posted the specified timings

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## papatsonis

fcchin said:


> Your voltages below default 2133mhz of course trouble and whea errors. There's a saying "you want the horse to run fast but don't want to feed it will not run fast" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and push procODT higher by a notch or even two or three notch up if needed.
> 
> above jedec is overclock and we see ASRock's recommended default voltages. Why you run so far below ???
> 
> running a bit different up or down, variances, playing, sure..... but run way way down and get into trouble, for what?


Yesterdsy i tried up to :
vsoc 1.13
vddp 0,95
ccd 1,0
iod 1,05 with the exact same behavour.. not a slight sign of improvement.. (procodt from 40-53.3, trials)

much better situation i have at 3733/1866 with less WHEA, but still wasn;t able to eliminate.
Long story short (cause i done gradually numerous tests altering one voltage at a time, at 3600-3666-3733-3800), i wasnt able to achieve a perfect zero WHEA... i even tried with 2 xDR dimms... the same.. dropping speed below 3600 reduced even more the WHEA, but only at 3200 was a real zero WHEA condition as i checked today morning.

in the afternoon i'll try to test the settings of @*cscottm *as it seems we have quite similar memory configuration 4x 16gb DR dimms 

Even if the vsoc < ccd/iod scares me though..


----------



## fcchin

papatsonis said:


> in the afternoon i'll try to test the settings of @*cscottm *as it seems we have quite similar memory configuration 4x 16gb DR dimms
> 
> Even if the vsoc < ccd/iod scares me though..


OK good luck....... We are eager to hear your next update, hopefully it's good news, this is why I kept asking for default screen-cap, so we have solid reference starting point. Thanks to all again whom shared.

I always forget to highlight 64GB means more physical chips means Vdimms needs more for sure, cannot be regular 1.35v I think.... plus x370 taichi have voltage deficiency, this motherboard alone needs more Vdimms. How much I don't know because I only have 32GB 4 x single sided = single rank, and 1.35v always fails my 32GB, 1.37v then OK for 32GB, but if I run 2 sticks = 16GB only then 1.355v is enough. All original timings without overclock ram out of XMP.

don't let ASRock auto calculate all the secondaries, sure fail. At least from bioses 5.8+ to 6.62, not sure for 7.04 (I haven't upgraded, I don't have Zen3, not urgent for me, it's been the most stable for me since using pure original XMP timing plus default voltages as golden reference (+/- tiny) and procODT 43.3ohms)

as for other voltages, no harm using
SOC 1.2v 【in Zen1 I even run 1.35v for 2 weeks and my 1700x is still in use today】touch-wood.
cldo_vddp 1v
vddg_CCD 1.1v
vddg_IOD 1.1v
procODT as high as you need, my corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 could run 80ohms 24/7 for weeks. Later I found 60ohms to be minimum.

and I hope you are using pure original timings both primary and secondaries.

even 1usmus SAFE results are already overclock above XMP, best not use, because you searching for stability right!, and solving the mystery,

Loadline Level 3 or 2 or 1 if you pursue stability, hopefully translate to NO whea for you. The lower the number the high the stability. Just less power saving.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Guys, any point trying to get to 4000-2000 on my e-dies, compared to 3800-1900/16/fast/gdm off that I'm now running?


----------



## garych

fcchin said:


> Hello there, I'm so surprised to see no voltage readings for cldo_vddp, vddg_CCD and IOD.
> 
> WoW.
> 
> Feels like something is not running / not working ???


maybe the manual 102 bclk does something


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> Fallout 4 is probably one of the worst offenders in memory bandwidth usage among games


Yeah and i have this weird addiction to the game 
I also got the cracked one too as i didn't have money at the time and this was my first fallout game i felt so bad i bought all the DLC and everything for it as i really do love the game


----------



## TH558

I'm upgrading from a 1800x to a 5900x. Currently on Bios 4.70. In which order do I need to flash the bioses? Can I go straight to 7.00 then 7.04 or I do I need to flash an older one in between?


----------



## polkfan

TH558 said:


> I'm upgrading from a 1800x to a 5900x. Currently on Bios 4.70. In which order do I need to flash the bioses? Can I go straight to 7.00 then 7.04 or I do I need to flash an older one in between?


This is a good question actually and please do not try anything until you get a good answer maybe even email asrock directly


----------



## garych

TH558 said:


> I'm upgrading from a 1800x to a 5900x. Currently on Bios 4.70. In which order do I need to flash the bioses? Can I go straight to 7.00 then 7.04 or I do I need to flash an older one in between?





polkfan said:


> This is a good question actually and please do not try anything until you get a good answer maybe even email asrock directly


I would probably just download all bridge + non-beta versions + the 7.04 one on a flash drive and try flashing whatever is the highest version that BIOS will allow me to flash, step by step
from what I can see on Taichi support page, I think BIOS should allow 4.70 -> 5.10 -> 6.40 -> 7.00 -> 7.04, maybe it will even allow to skip the 6.40 part


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> I would probably just download all bridge + non-beta versions + the 7.04 one on a flash drive and try flashing whatever is the highest version that BIOS will allow me to flash, step by step
> from what I can see on Taichi support page, I think BIOS should allow 4.70 -> 5.10 -> 6.40 -> 7.00 -> 7.04, maybe it will even allow to skip the 6.40 part


That's what i would do too it would take probably 30min but it will be fine i wonder does the 1800X post with 7.04 just fine and 7.0?


----------



## ivanivanko

just flash 7.00 then 7.04 and you will be fine, only bridge bios you should worry about is right that 7.00 to 7.04, after that procedure change the processors and if flashing is successful new 5900x will work


----------



## idaan300

Just a warning for anyone here. There's a high chance that PBO on Crossflashed X370 -> X470 with the L4.85 Bios is bugged. Because well... it killed my 3800XT...
I ran it with a PBO scalar of 3x and LLC on 3 (As i've done since day 1) and it looks like in a couple of weeks on that bios it degraded the CPU to hell. It crashed out of nowhere and was never able to boot into windows again without setting an Allcore OC at 1.35 Volts. After 2 days that started to crash too up untill i couldnt even pass POST.

I guess its good timing that Asrock released an official Vermeer Bios for the X370 TC.


----------



## Senniha

idaan300 said:


> Just a warning for anyone here. There's a high chance that PBO on Crossflashed X370 -> X470 with the L4.85 Bios is bugged. Because well... it killed my 3800XT...
> I ran it with a PBO scalar of 3x and LLC on 3 (As i've done since day 1) and it looks like in a couple of weeks on that bios it degraded the CPU to hell. It crashed out of nowhere and was never able to boot into windows again without setting an Allcore OC at 1.35 Volts. After 2 days that started to crash too up untill i couldnt even pass POST.
> 
> I guess its good timing that Asrock released an official Vermeer Bios for the X370 TC.


7.04 is working perfect.Its the best bios we got ever.As far as PBO it way to much to stress especialy using scalar values.Best was is to disable it and cool the cpu.If other users report that L4.85 has bug time will tell.Near a year i run 5900x indervolt with negative offset -0.1 and PBO disabled performing near stock.


----------



## polkfan

PBO = 15C+
125mhz on all core+
Gained about 200 points or so in R23

Ryzen has imo always been about tweaking the infinity fabric and memory once you do that there's not much juice left 

Make the call on what is more important my 3700X would heat up to like 88C on my encodes and that's with a 360 AIO and noctua fans


----------



## idaan300

Senniha said:


> 7.04 is working perfect.Its the best bios we got ever.As far as PBO it way to much to stress especialy using scalar values.Best was is to disable it and cool the cpu.If other users report that L4.85 has bug time will tell.Near a year i run 5900x indervolt with negative offset -0.1 and PBO disabled performing near stock.


Yeap i noticed. I flashed back to 7.04 through flashrom and threw in a 5800X and this this is an absolute beast.



polkfan said:


> PBO = 15C+
> 125mhz on all core+
> Gained about 200 points or so in R23
> 
> Ryzen has imo always been about tweaking the infinity fabric and memory once you do that there's not much juice left
> 
> Make the call on what is more important my 3700X would heat up to like 88C on my encodes and that's with a 360 AIO and noctua fans


Yeah the funny part is the chip usually never got passed 75c. I have a pretty good suspicion it was just a very bad bin. Even clocktuner had given me a bronze rating on it. It was impossible to get it past 4.7ghz single core even when forced to, it would stay at ~4.725Ghz Max for any given single core workload.
Also my Allcore OC's were horrible, best i could ever achieve was 4.3ghz allcore on 1.36v (Never wanted to go any higher in fear of degradation ironicaly...) while i would see people hitting 4.6 allcore on the same voltage easily...


----------



## garych

For my 3600 I never exceed the default limit anyway, so PBO is useless for me.
And I'm not gonna use scalar to get a +25MHz for the price of more degradation.


----------



## kithylin

TH558 said:


> I'm upgrading from a 1800x to a 5900x. Currently on Bios 4.70. In which order do I need to flash the bioses? Can I go straight to 7.00 then 7.04 or I do I need to flash an older one in between?


I just looked and even 7.04 is still not an official bios by ASRock. I'm not sure where people are getting it from but there is no option to download 7.04 directly on the support page for the X370 Taichi. Personally I would never try any of these random beta bios's on this motherboard with a $560 processor and risk it like that. Unless you have a disposable income some how. I would suggest just waiting for ASRock to release an official Ryzen 5000 series bios for this motherboard instead. Also however: Do note that you will never have the full performance and feature set of a 5000 series processor when using it in an X370 motherboard, even with whatever official bios ASRock eventually comes out with.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> I just looked and even 7.04 is still not an official bios by ASRock. I'm not sure where people are getting it from but there is no option to download 7.04 directly on the support page for the X370 Taichi. Personally I would never try any of these random beta bios's on this motherboard with a $560 processor and risk it like that. Unless you have a disposable income some how. I would suggest just waiting for ASRock to release an official Ryzen 5000 series bios for this motherboard instead.


You seem to be very confused lately


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> You seem to be very confused lately


Oh it's way down at the bottom under Beta.. I never thought to look there. My bad. However the other part I wrote is true: Folks miss out on PCI-Express 4.0 by using those chips in this motherboard.


----------



## LuciferX

kithylin said:


> I just looked and even 7.04 is still not an official bios by ASRock. I'm not sure where people are getting it from but there is no option to download 7.04 directly on the support page for the X370 Taichi. Personally I would never try any of these random beta bios's on this motherboard with a $560 processor and risk it like that. Unless you have a disposable income some how. I would suggest just waiting for ASRock to release an official Ryzen 5000 series bios for this motherboard instead. Also however: Do note that you will never have the full performance and feature set of a 5000 series processor when using it in an X370 motherboard, even with whatever official bios ASRock eventually comes out with.


You should look at the very bottom of the BIOS page


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kithylin

LuciferX said:


> You should look at the very bottom of the BIOS page
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just wrote a comment about that before you commented. I didn't see it at first and I see it now.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> Oh it's way down at the bottom under Beta.. I never thought to look there. My bad. However the other part I wrote is true: Folks miss out on PCI-Express 4.0 by using those chips in this motherboard.


I guess it works as a measure to prevent unintentional bios updates for people who don't know what they are doing


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> I guess it works as a measure to prevent unintentional bios updates for people who don't know what they are doing


So I'm on 6.61 on this system right now. Can I go straight to 7.00 then 7.04? Or do I have to flash 6.62 first?


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> So I'm on 6.61 on this system right now. Can I go straight to 7.00 then 7.04? Or do I have to flash 6.62 first?


6.61/6.62 were unofficial, so if you have Zen 3, you can't go with 7.00, and if you can't do 7.04 from 6.61/6.62, then you have to use flashrom or get an older chip and instant flash to 7.00 and 7.04


----------



## polkfan

Edit


----------



## garych

polkfan said:


> I personally got it from Asrock's own site i would have never used any thing else so no it was on click on the GLobal option to download
> 
> I wonder if it will EVER become a non beta bios as one day i might see Amd making a marketing slide talking about AM4 and how even X370 was a Beta for zen 3 for (Selected models) they did that before too.


read thread before posting 🙏


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> 6.61/6.62 were unofficial, so if you have Zen 3, you can't go with 7.00, and if you can't do 7.04 from 6.61/6.62, then you have to use flashrom or get an older chip and instant flash to 7.00 and 7.04


To my defense earlier: ASRock didn't even have a beta bios section before Jan 24'th. I had no reason to think to scroll down past the older bios's at the bottom. I had expected it to be right up at the top like every other motherboard maker. And my X370 Taichi has a Ryzen 5 2600 in it. Can I use the 7.00 & 7.04 on it with this processor? I did get an increase in stable memory speed with 6.61 so I don't want to go back to 6.40 with this system.


----------



## idaan300

kithylin said:


> To my defense earlier: ASRock didn't even have a beta bios section before Jan 24'th. I had no reason to think to scroll down past the older bios's at the bottom. I had expected it to be right up at the top like every other motherboard maker. And my X370 Taichi has a Ryzen 5 2600 in it. Can I use the 7.00 & 7.04 on it with this processor? I did get an increase in stable memory speed with 6.61 so I don't want to go back to 6.40 with this system.


Asrock has always had Beta bios sections for its boards. Just take a look at some old intel z77 boards of theirs for example. Although, with newer boards they always de-list them after a non beta release, which they didn't used to do.


----------



## kithylin

idaan300 said:


> Asrock has always had Beta bios sections for its boards. Just take a look at some old intel z77 boards of theirs for example. Although, with newer boards they always de-list them after a non beta release, which they didn't used to do.


This is actually my first ASRock motherboard so I couldn't of known that. No answers about my other question? I guess I'll try the bios update and hope for the best.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> This is actually my first ASRock motherboard so I couldn't of known that. No answers about my other question? I guess I'll try the bios update and hope for the best.


Going from 6.61 right to 7.04 via instant flash might work, but I'd recommend using flashtool. It's easy, safe and does the job.

Just follow the instructions on this post and you'll be ready in 5'.


----------



## Senniha

kithylin said:


> To my defense earlier: ASRock didn't even have a beta bios section before Jan 24'th. I had no reason to think to scroll down past the older bios's at the bottom. I had expected it to be right up at the top like every other motherboard maker. And my X370 Taichi has a Ryzen 5 2600 in it. Can I use the 7.00 & 7.04 on it with this processor? I did get an increase in stable memory speed with 6.61 so I don't want to go back to 6.40 with this system.


Yes, flash 7.0/.7.04 with R5 2600


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> Going from 6.61 right to 7.04 via instant flash might work, but I'd recommend using flashtool. It's easy, safe and does the job.
> 
> Just follow the instructions on this post and you'll be ready in 5'.


I still don't like that idea even if it could work. I'd rather do it "The official way it's supposed to be done". I have a flash tool but it's a clip on kind and I think this board uses a square bios chip, I don't remember. But I'd rather try the official update method if it works. Aren't we supposed to go to 7.00 first, then to 7.04?


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> read thread before posting 🙏


This site needs a delete button lol

For real i saw that others said something and then i went to delete to find out its impossible to do in 2022 on a website thread


----------



## kithylin

Well I guess it's true what they say about "AMD Fine Wine". I originally bought this platform back in summer 2018 (Ryzen 5 2600 + X370 Taichi). Originally I had a G.Skill Flare-X kit of DDR4 that ran at 3000 Mhz and about fall 2018 with this chip and this board and bios 5.10 the most I could get this system to run at stable was 2800 Mhz. Extra voltage didn't matter. I played with all the voltages and timings and none of it mattered. Finally later in spring 2019 ASRock released version 5.50 and then I was able to get the system stable with 3000 Mhz ram speed, but no more. Then later in 2019 I bought a Patriot Viper Steel Series DDR4-4400 Mhz kit (single-rank samsung B-Die) and I was able to get this system running at 3133 Mhz Ram. Every new bios version some how magically let me run ram a little faster and a little faster. I was stuck at 3200 Mhz ram clock with 6.40 for a long time until I picked up bios 6.61 from the OCN forums here and it would do 3333. And now that I have it here on 7.04 it lets me run this same chip at 3600 Mhz ram speed stable. This little chip's ram speed just keeps going faster and faster with each new bios.  I wonder if they'll release one for Zen3 3D soon and it might run at 3800 Mhz ram speed, maybe. I just picked the 3900 Mhz ram profile out of the XMP listings and put in those timings for now. I don't have time right now to go in and manually tune the ram timings again as I'm trying to get windows 10 re-installed on this computer first. So this is not great timings at the moment. I'll get it tuned better later.


----------



## TH558

I was actually on 5.60, not 4.70 as I had previously thought. I updated to 7.00 then 7.04, installed my 5900x and everything works just fine. There's one thing I'm confused about though. It's the temps. In HW there is no nolger a tdie sensor, there's only "CPU temp" and after about 10 minutes of prime 95 it doesn't go beyond 45°C. Tried Intel burn test for few mins and it was still under 50°C. Can't remember exactly but on one test the wattage out on the VRMs was 130w. My 1800x was pulling 100w stock/150w OC and would heat up immediately in any of these stress tests.


----------



## jdub90

fcchin said:


> Hello there, I'm so surprised to see no voltage readings for cldo_vddp, vddg_CCD and IOD.
> 
> WoW.
> 
> Feels like something is not running / not working ??? 1usmus said always need to unintall chipset package drivers, reboot ensure clean, then install again chipset package driver, even if the software version is same, because after change hardware or bioses, it needs to reinstall to redetect all in order to get full performance..... may be this is one of the case that need???
> 
> @jdub90 would you be willing to look into this?
> 1) why there's no voltages of cldo_vddp, vddg_CCD and IOD.
> 2) reinstall chipset package drivers


It is because I have Vanguard from Valorant installed; it is the Valorant anti-cheat software.

System is 100% stable and running as it should.

SOC/Uncore is set to 1.1V
CLDO VDDP, CLDO VDDG CCD are set to 0.95V.
VDDG IOD is set to AUTO


----------



## garych

TH558 said:


> I was actually on 5.60, not 4.70 as I had previously thought. I updated to 7.00 then 7.04, installed my 5900x and everything works just fine. There's one thing I'm confused about though. It's the temps. In HW there is no nolger a tdie sensor, there's only "CPU temp" and after about 10 minutes of prime 95 it doesn't go beyond 45°C. Tried Intel burn test for few mins and it was still under 50°C. Can't remember exactly but on one test the wattage out on the VRMs was 130w. My 1800x was pulling 100w stock/150w OC and would heat up immediately in any of these stress tests.


Open HWiNFO64, it has various CPU temperatures, like Tctl/Tdie, Die, CCD1/2, per Core, L3 Cache, IOD


----------



## dawidezzo

@kithylin Could you share a zen timings screenshot?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> I still don't like that idea even if it could work. I'd rather do it "The official way it's supposed to be done". I have a flash tool but it's a clip on kind and I think this board uses a square bios chip, I don't remember. But I'd rather try the official update method if it works. Aren't we supposed to go to 7.00 first, then to 7.04?


Since you've done your job "the way it' meant to be" everything is fine, but I just want to clarify that by "flash tool" I meant the s/w tool, not a h/w flasher.
Welcome to the club. Time for an upgrade to Zen3.


----------



## garych

Dekaohtoura said:


> Since you've done your job "the way it' meant to be" everything is fine, but I just want to clarify that by "flash tool" I meant the s/w tool, not a h/w flasher.
> Welcome to the club. Time for an upgrade to Zen3.


It's a s/w tool both ways, you just use different hardware means to flash it.


----------



## numlock66

kithylin said:


> Well I guess it's true what they say about "AMD Fine Wine". I originally bought this platform back in summer 2018 (Ryzen 5 2600 + X370 Taichi). Originally I had a G.Skill Flare-X kit of DDR4 that ran at 3000 Mhz and about fall 2018 with this chip and this board and bios 5.10 the most I could get this system to run at stable was 2800 Mhz. Extra voltage didn't matter. I played with all the voltages and timings and none of it mattered. Finally later in spring 2019 ASRock released version 5.50 and then I was able to get the system stable with 3000 Mhz ram speed, but no more. Then later in 2019 I bought a Patriot Viper Steel Series DDR4-4400 Mhz kit (single-rank samsung B-Die) and I was able to get this system running at 3133 Mhz Ram. Every new bios version some how magically let me run ram a little faster and a little faster. I was stuck at 3200 Mhz ram clock with 6.40 for a long time until I picked up bios 6.61 from the OCN forums here and it would do 3333. And now that I have it here on 7.04 it lets me run this same chip at 3600 Mhz ram speed stable. This little chip's ram speed just keeps going faster and faster with each new bios.  I wonder if they'll release one for Zen3 3D soon and it might run at 3800 Mhz ram speed, maybe. I just picked the 3900 Mhz ram profile out of the XMP listings and put in those timings for now. I don't have time right now to go in and manually tune the ram timings again as I'm trying to get windows 10 re-installed on this computer first. So this is not great timings at the moment. I'll get it tuned better later.
> View attachment 2545414


How did you tested for errors? 3600mhz is not that easy for Ryzen 2x00 series


----------



## cscottm

fcchin said:


> OK good luck....... We are eager to hear your next update, hopefully it's good news, this is why I kept asking for default screen-cap, so we have solid reference starting point. Thanks to all again whom shared.
> 
> I always forget to highlight 64GB means more physical chips means Vdimms needs more for sure, cannot be regular 1.35v I think.... plus x370 taichi have voltage deficiency, this motherboard alone needs more Vdimms. How much I don't know because I only have 32GB 4 x single sided = single rank, and 1.35v always fails my 32GB, 1.37v then OK for 32GB, but if I run 2 sticks = 16GB only then 1.355v is enough. All original timings without overclock ram out of XMP.
> 
> don't let ASRock auto calculate all the secondaries, sure fail. At least from bioses 5.8+ to 6.62, not sure for 7.04 (I haven't upgraded, I don't have Zen3, not urgent for me, it's been the most stable for me since using pure original XMP timing plus default voltages as golden reference (+/- tiny) and procODT 43.3ohms)
> 
> as for other voltages, no harm using
> SOC 1.2v 【in Zen1 I even run 1.35v for 2 weeks and my 1700x is still in use today】touch-wood.
> cldo_vddp 1v
> vddg_CCD 1.1v
> vddg_IOD 1.1v
> procODT as high as you need, my corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 could run 80ohms 24/7 for weeks. Later I found 60ohms to be minimum.
> 
> and I hope you are using pure original timings both primary and secondaries.
> 
> even 1usmus SAFE results are already overclock above XMP, best not use, because you searching for stability right!, and solving the mystery,
> 
> Loadline Level 3 or 2 or 1 if you pursue stability, hopefully translate to NO whea for you. The lower the number the high the stability. Just less power saving.


Funny you mentioned 1.35v. My system got a BSOD, so I bumped up the dram voltage from 1.35 to 1.375

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cscottm

Dekaohtoura said:


> Since you've done your job "the way it' meant to be" everything is fine, but I just want to clarify that by "flash tool" I meant the s/w tool, not a h/w flasher.
> Welcome to the club. Time for an upgrade to Zen3.


This brings up a good point. I think they mentioned using the 6.61 bios. I'm wondering if 6.61 allowed using the in bios flash tool, while 6.62 required the flashrom method.

Unless Asrock make an update and reposted 7.04

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuroihane

So, now that's a bit weird.

I didn't use any special tools for flashing 6.62.

I just used my R7 1700, from BIOS 5.60 and flashed 6.62 via the BIOS utility.

Now I am using a R5 5600X, I am not sure I need to downgrade the BIOS or if I can upgrade it straight to 7.00. Has anyone tested it?

------------

Well, I decided to answer those questions myself...

So, from 6.62, you can upgrade it to 7.00 using a 5xxx series CPU, but the system *will not boot after that*.

You will then need to swap in an older gen CPU. In my case, I used my old R7 1700, was able to boot and upgrade via Instant Flash to 7.04.

I will be running the standard tests now, principally ram. The system started up a bit wonky, it restarted several times and gave me a possible "ftpm" key issue.

I just pressed Y to accept and disable it since I didn't really have that before. It booted properly into the system.

CPU-Z scores are a bit lower, which is to be expected because my RAM is not setup yet, just standard XMP.


----------



## cscottm

fcchin said:


> I think it's HWinfo, bottom right cornor have WHEA listing.
> 
> your timings don't look like XMP, can you find what what is your original fulset XMP primary and secondaries? 2 ways to go about it: -
> 1) bios -> oc tweaker -> dram information
> 2) thaiphoon burner software can read/get them in windows.
> 
> example primary and secondaries see line
> XMP
> #1 =


Attached is a picture from the bios. I'll admit, I'm not sure what the numbers on the right represent, compared to the left









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

What i'm most impressed about with this bios (7.04) being 100% honest is the lower CPU temps.

I really do have lower temps and i notice this chip doesn't go crazy high at times when it wants to turbo you know just simply moving your mouse around. (Stays below 40C doing this now)

I actually think i might even be able to finally use the adjustable fan curve instead of a fixed RPM at 800 at all times

Not sure if it was part of the AGESA update that i missed out on since 6.4 or not but i mean this CPU doesn't even hit 65C anymore during gaming unless something really major is wrong with this bios that we find out i will not be updating this at all

This is with 4 hours in GTA5 and 2 in Fallout 4 today


----------



## kithylin

dawidezzo said:


> @kithylin Could you share a zen timings screenshot?


Sorry I missed that comment. This new forum website is.. very annoying. I click to view the new posts on a thread and it goes to the bottom and skips about 24 hours of posts and I end up having to go back and trying to figure out what I missed. Sometimes I miss things. It turns out 3600 for a R5-2600 on 7.04 is unstable, see below.



Dekaohtoura said:


> Since you've done your job "the way it' meant to be" everything is fine, but I just want to clarify that by "flash tool" I meant the s/w tool, not a h/w flasher.
> Welcome to the club. Time for an upgrade to Zen3.


I already have a Zen3 CPU (5800X) in my X570 system. I will not be buying another one until something changes like Zen3-3D launching. For now my X370 Taichi system is my second computer / backup computer and it's perfectly fine as-is at the moment with the R5-2600 in it.



numlock66 said:


> How did you tested for errors? 3600mhz is not that easy for Ryzen 2x00 series


I started doing that today and it turns out that in general bios 7.04 is a whole different animal when Ryzen 2000 series processors on it. It seems I'm going to have to start all over from scratch and test ram speeds one by one with this system from 2133 and move upwards. None of my "previously known good stable" ram timing settings work with the new bios. And it won't let me go backwards to older bios's so.. I'm kinda stuck on this so I guess I need to try and find something that works with it.


----------



## garych

This is interesting. ASRock has just released Beta 1.2.0.3 Patch C BIOS versions for their X470 boards.
What could be the reason?
They'd already released Beta 1.2.0.5 for them previously.
Is something wrong with 1.2.0.5?


----------



## Kuroihane

AMD FineWine seems to be real. 








Seriously though, With the 1700 and older BIOSes (even 6.62 with the 5600X), I couldn't get any higher memory clocks than 3.200 Mhz.

Got a stable 3.400Mhz on Fast Dramcalc preset settings using 7.04, so this is pretty nice for now.

I tried 3.600 Mhz earlier at safe settings+GDM disabled, but I got a few errors, I might give a try to upping the ram voltage and seeing if I can get it stable at 3.600 or 3.800 Mhz.

That 3.400 Mhz one is really reliable for now, but I think I heard someone mentioning about *Coil Whine*.

I am having that exact same issue. I am not sure it's just my old GTX 980 giving in or if that is being caused by the Motherboard now, it only shows up once the system loads, it's not as loud while in BIOS, for example.

I tried changing various PBO+CO settings to no avail.

Does anyone experience the same issue using a 5000 series CPU on the X370 Taichi?


----------



## cscottm

Kuroihane said:


> AMD FineWine seems to be real.
> View attachment 2545754
> 
> 
> Seriously though, With the 1700 and older BIOSes (even 6.62 with the 5600X), I couldn't get any higher memory clocks than 3.200 Mhz.
> 
> Got a stable 3.400Mhz on Fast Dramcalc preset settings using 7.04, so this is pretty nice for now.
> 
> I tried 3.600 Mhz earlier at safe settings+GDM disabled, but I got a few errors, I might give a try to upping the ram voltage and seeing if I can get it stable at 3.600 or 3.800 Mhz.
> 
> That 3.400 Mhz one is really reliable for now, but I think I heard someone mentioning about *Coil Whine*.
> 
> I am having that exact same issue. I am not sure it's just my old GTX 980 giving in or if that is being caused by the Motherboard now, it only shows up once the system loads, it's not as loud while in BIOS, for example.
> 
> I tried changing various PBO+CO settings to no avail.
> 
> Does anyone experience the same issue using a 5000 series CPU on the X370 Taichi?


Please clarify if I'm wrong. I'm reading your question as you have a 1700 and can't get ram to run past 3200mhz and wanting to see if 5xxx series allows memory to run a 3600mhz.

If so, I have a 5900x and I ran the 6.62 bios. 3200mhz ran fine, but anything above would give a BSOD before even getting to the Windows login screen. What was interesting is when I tried researching the BSOD, Google didn't really have any direct results.

Now with 7.04, I was able to rub my memory at the actual 3600 at 1.35v, but it's also CL19.

A couple of days later, I did get a random BSOD in Windows, so I bumped the voltage to 1.375v. A day later, saw the computer was rebooted (assuming another BSOD), so I bumped up the voltage to one step below 1.4v.

Unless I'm overclocking, I usually don't stress test, as I assume the default bios settings should be fine. That being said, I do look at some of the voltages and temps.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bhairavp

So I'm running the 5800X on 6.62 on my board.
Trying to update straight to 7.04 using BIOS flash, from a FAT32 USB drive - doesn't work. I get an "invalid file" error.
Any tips on how to resolve?
Thanks.


----------



## Kuroihane

cscottm said:


> Please clarify if I'm wrong. I'm reading your question as you have a 1700 and can't get ram to run past 3200mhz and wanting to see if 5xxx series allows memory to run a 3600mhz...


Oh no, that is not the case. Those results are mine, the 5600X on the Taichi x370. I actually got much better RAM results using 7.04 BIOS. So now I got stable 3.400 Mhz out of my low bin B-Dies, They're 3.200/CL15.



bhairavp said:


> So I'm running the 5800X on 6.62 on my board.
> Trying to update straight to 7.04 using BIOS flash, from a FAT32 USB drive - doesn't work. I get an "invalid file" error.
> Any tips on how to resolve?
> Thanks.


I am not entirely sure if it is possible to do it otherwise, but my way to solve it was by flashing from 6.62 to 7.00 using a 5000 series CPU, then swapping for an olden gen CPU so you can boot and upgrade to 7.04. (Correction made here, you can't boot on 6.62 with a 1st gen CPU, might have issues with some others as well)

After that you can swap for your 5800X.


----------



## kithylin

bhairavp said:


> So I'm running the 5800X on 6.62 on my board.
> Trying to update straight to 7.04 using BIOS flash, from a FAT32 USB drive - doesn't work. I get an "invalid file" error.
> Any tips on how to resolve?
> Thanks.


I'll confirm what they wrote above: From 6.61 or 6.62 you have to flash to 7.00 first, reboot, then you can flash to 7.04. Be warned you won't ever be able to go back to any other older bios once you go to 7.04 (6.61 and 6.62 let us go backwards still) and ASRock doesn't disclaim that bit of info on their website.

And after spending all day yesterday about 12-14 hours tuning the ram on my second computer (The one with the R5-2600 + X370 Taichi) manually. I finally ended up on some ram speeds and timings that work stable, made it to 1613% in Karuu ram test so that's beyond stable (minimum is 1000%). I know there are other ram timings to tune and get running better later like tCWL and tRTP. I left several of those on AUTO for now. These are all I care to tune for now. I'll fix the others later.








So I did gain a little bit with the new bios. As I said before the last thing I had stable in this system with this CPU and this ram was 3333 Mhz with 6.61, so I gained +1 memory speed steps up to 3400 now. So this is nice. I'm happy.  #AMDFineWine


----------



## KrisWragg

Used flashrom to go from 6.62 to 7.04 as I had no desire to redo my custom loop and swap the 5800X for my 1700X and back again.

One thing to note that confused me, my keyboard didn't work in MS-DOS and it turned out I just needed to unplug the mouse so there was only my USB keyboard plugged in.

7.04 is working nicely, can finally run 3200mhz RAM with 4x16GB sticks!

Amazed at how long this mobo has lasted me, I bought it and a 1700X when they first came out, added the 5800X a few months ago and now this BIOS has made things even sweeter.

Should be fine for several more years now!


----------



## kithylin

KrisWragg said:


> Used flashrom to go from 6.62 to 7.04 as I had no desire to redo my custom loop and swap the 5800X for my 1700X and back again.
> 
> One thing to note that confused me, my keyboard didn't work in MS-DOS and it turned out I just needed to unplug the mouse so there was only my USB keyboard plugged in.
> 
> 7.04 is working nicely, can finally run 3200mhz RAM with 4x16GB sticks!
> 
> Amazed at how long this mobo has lasted me, I bought it and a 1700X when they first came out, added the 5800X a few months ago and now this BIOS has made things even sweeter.
> 
> Should be fine for several more years now!


I love this board too. I bought mine used off ebay a couple months after the Ryzen 2000 series launched and it's been great. The ram speed for my old CPU is getting faster and faster with each new bios update. And I secretly hold out hope that they release another bios for Zen3D soon too as a final bios.


----------



## fcchin

cscottm said:


> Attached is a picture from the bios. I'll admit, I'm not sure what the numbers on the right represent, compared to the left
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Good evening there cscottm,

You are lucky to have booted into windows because ASRock self calculated the secondaries are near to your value, that's why the random crashes, but we can get 100% stability by manually keying in your real secondaries.

your tRC is 60, use it. ASRock's 85 is not stable in long run, you will always get random reboot and random bsod.
your tFAW is 44, ASRock is 38 is too low and will crash randomly.
your tRRD_L/S is 9 and 4 respectively, use it, needed because related to tRC and tFAW, hence can't use ASRock's 10 and 7. 
【I used to think higher number is slower hence more stable, so I tried only up the tFAW from 38 to 44, but still crashes after a day or two】.

in short ASRock failed to load XMP secondaries entirely again, so key in them manually, including the tRFC1/2/4

and I'll also highly seriously recommand to set SOC to the full default 1.2v and not 1.0875v, because 64GB so many more physical chips surely should not undervolt before confirming full stability for a whole month without a single crash, bsod, random reboot, whatever. Undervolt later, not so soon.

Vdimm also keep the 1.4v, don't undervolt yet.

Finally I think procODT should start at 60ohms, my Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 Hynix MFR needed a minimum of 60ohms or higher. Took nearly 2 years testing to find out. Your ram also hynix, hence 36.9ohms not good. 【actually I think this is the main reason why you needed to use 1.4v, because your procODT is way too low】。After you use 60ohms and stable for a whole month then try 1.38v, I have a bit of doubt 1.38v will work because 64GB more physical chips, but no harm after a whole month of real stability.










your ram is slow model type, bad bin chips, don't bother using 1usmus calculator, will never work out of the box, 1usmus never said his calculator is a sure OK sure fire, but said it provides near or referenceable value then we have to figure out which is wrong and needs to change by following his troubleshooting cycle rules. It's a marverlous technique. 

My current ram Galax Hall of Fame is the famous samsung B-die, but I'm dissapointed to find out it's lousy and is bad-bin also, hence just running the real true original XMP is stablest ever since. 


*****
The last BIOS that able to load full original XMP is 5.8, it also start procODT from 60ohms, cldo_vddp around 0.9v or 0.95v. Bios 5.8 is a sure XMP OK bios. 
*****


----------



## cscottm

fcchin said:


> Good evening there cscottm,
> 
> You are lucky to have booted into windows because ASRock self calculated the secondaries are near to your value, that's why the random crashes, but we can get 100% stability by manually keying in your real secondaries.
> 
> your tRC is 60, use it. ASRock's 85 is not stable in long run, you will always get random reboot and random bsod.
> your tFAW is 44, ASRock is 38 is too low and will crash randomly.
> your tRRD_L/S is 9 and 4 respectively, use it, needed because related to tRC and tFAW, hence can't use ASRock's 10 and 7.
> 【I used to think higher number is slower hence more stable, so I tried only up the tFAW from 38 to 44, but still crashes after a day or two】.
> 
> in short ASRock failed to load XMP secondaries entirely again, so key in them manually, including the tRFC1/2/4
> 
> and I'll also highly seriously recommand to set SOC to the full default 1.2v and not 1.0875v, because 64GB so many more physical chips surely should not undervolt before confirming full stability for a whole month without a single crash, bsod, random reboot, whatever. Undervolt later, not so soon.
> 
> Vdimm also keep the 1.4v, don't undervolt yet.
> 
> Finally I think procODT should start at 60ohms, my Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 Hynix MFR needed a minimum of 60ohms or higher. Took nearly 2 years testing to find out. Your ram also hynix, hence 36.9ohms not good. 【actually I think this is the main reason why you needed to use 1.4v, because your procODT is way too low】。After you use 60ohms and stable for a whole month then try 1.38v, I have a bit of doubt 1.38v will work because 64GB more physical chips, but no harm after a whole month of real stability.
> 
> View attachment 2545875
> 
> 
> your ram is slow model type, bad bin chips, don't bother using 1usmus calculator, will never work out of the box, 1usmus never said his calculator is a sure OK sure fire, but said it provides near or referenceable value then we have to figure out which is wrong and needs to change by following his troubleshooting cycle rules. It's a marverlous technique.
> 
> My current ram Galax Hall of Fame is the famous samsung B-die, but I'm dissapointed to find out it's lousy and is bad-bin also, hence just running the real true original XMP is stablest ever since.
> 
> 
> *****
> The last BIOS that able to load full original XMP is 5.8, it also start procODT from 60ohms, cldo_vddp around 0.9v or 0.95v. Bios 5.8 is a sure XMP OK bios.
> *****


So I made the change. Do I have the correct SOC set? When I booted back into Windows, it still shows 1.0875
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Senniha

garych said:


> This is interesting. ASRock has just released Beta 1.2.0.3 Patch C BIOS versions for their X470 boards.
> What could be the reason?
> They'd already released Beta 1.2.0.5 for them previously.
> Is something wrong with 1.2.0.5?


maybe with our x370 taichi 7.04 fix they tweaked also L.4.75 cause they had released also 4.76 as i remember


----------



## fcchin

Senniha said:


> maybe with our x370 taichi 7.04 fix they tweaked also L.4.75 cause they had released also 4.76 as i remember


You remember right, I'm using 4.76, waiting for right mood to use 4.85 I think.....


----------



## fcchin

cscottm said:


> So I made the change. Do I have the correct SOC set? When I booted back into Windows, it still shows 1.0875


This page above you provide is SOC I think for sata, usb, internal-GPU for those APU type CPU+GPU, audio, etc etc, but not the IMC = Internal Memory Controller for infinity fabric high speed.

You have to go DEEP into OC Tweaker\External Voltages Settings and Loan-Line Calibration, see below









and the procODT needs to be more more than 36.9ohms, I recommend 60ohms because my hynix needed 60ohms, 

below is my CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 = 3000Mhz overclocked to 3333Mhz, hence need higher than 60ohms, for you just try around 60ohms. 36.9ohms will be BAD for sure, I think.


----------



## garych

fcchin what's the point of 2T specifically if it's GDM anyway?


----------



## fcchin

garych said:


> fcchin what's the point of 2T specifically if it's GDM anyway?


Please don't mind the 2T, it's an old screencap record when I was still using Zen_1 1700x with CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 trying to overclock to 3333mhz and attempting stuffs.

I just wanted to highlight where is procODT to cscottm.

btw, recently this guy shows GDM off 2T is faster for games 



....... real or not I didn't test out, currently I run GMD_ON, else can't boot I think.... haven't tried GDM_OFF for a long time since started using HOF3600.


----------



## TH558

Anyone else having stability issues with 7.04? After I installed the 5900x it was ok for a couple days then crashed once and it reset the bios. Now it won't even start windows. Just keeps crashing. The PCs not with me right now. My brother's using it and he has important work to finish. Anyone know what could be causing this? I didn't update the drivers after installing it. Could that be causing a problem? I think I had the latest non beta Radeon drivers but not 100% sure. The RAM I'm using is LPX 3200Mhz C16 2x16GB. I'm running it at 2400Mhz 1.35v Stock timings so I doubt that's the problem. Everything else is auto/stock. I did not stress test the system for long but it did run prime 95 and Intel Burn Test fine for 10 minutes.


----------



## garych

TH558 said:


> Anyone else having stability issues with 7.04? After I installed the 5900x it was ok for a couple days then crashed once and it reset the bios. Now it won't even start windows. Just keeps crashing. The PCs not with me right now. My brother's using it and he has important work to finish. Anyone know what could be causing this? I didn't update the drivers after installing it. Could that be causing a problem? I think I had the latest non beta Radeon drivers but not 100% sure. The RAM I'm using is LPX 3200Mhz C16 2x16GB. I'm running it at 2400Mhz 1.35v Stock timings so I doubt that's the problem. Everything else is auto/stock. I did not stress test the system for long but it did run prime 95 and Intel Burn Test fine for 10 minutes.


try disabling fTPM, it is ON by default now


----------



## zcubed

What does everyone think the chances are that Cezanne (5600g, 5700g) gets supported on the X370 Taichi? I have an old system with a 1800x that has been relegated to home server duties and its notably slower than my newer 5900x system. With all the microcenter sales (5600g $200) I was thinking about upgrading it and maybe removing the gpu in there if I can get a decent APU.


----------



## cscottm

fcchin said:


> This page above you provide is SOC I think for sata, usb, internal-GPU for those APU type CPU+GPU, audio, etc etc, but not the IMC = Internal Memory Controller for infinity fabric high speed.
> 
> You have to go DEEP into OC Tweaker\External Voltages Settings and Loan-Line Calibration, see below
> View attachment 2546225
> 
> 
> and the procODT needs to be more more than 36.9ohms, I recommend 60ohms because my hynix needed 60ohms,
> 
> below is my CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 = 3000Mhz overclocked to 3333Mhz, hence need higher than 60ohms, for you just try around 60ohms. 36.9ohms will be BAD for sure, I think.
> View attachment 2546226


Thank you for that and the previous responses.

I did notice a couple of items that I wanted to get clarification on

The first 2 was the "Level 3". One was highlighted, the other was not. Mine was defaulted to Level 5. I also set mine to Level 3. So far no issues, just wasn't sure if that needed to adjusted or not

The second was VTT-DDR. I see yours has a manual value, but I don't think that was mentioned. Do I need a manual value or leave it on auto. I did update mine to match the Pic.

I'll post an updated pic later today.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

zcubed said:


> What does everyone think the chances are that Cezanne (5600g, 5700g) gets supported on the X370 Taichi? I have an old system with a 1800x that has been relegated to home server duties and its notably slower than my newer 5900x system. With all the microcenter sales (5600g $200) I was thinking about upgrading it and maybe removing the gpu in there if I can get a decent APU.


X370 Taichi has no video outputs, so no point in APU, unless you just want a cheaper Zen 3 and will use RDP to access the server.


----------



## zcubed

garych said:


> X370 Taichi has no video outputs, so no point in APU, unless you just want a cheaper Zen 3 and will use RDP to access the server.


Good point, I only RDP that machine. From a cost perspective the 5600g makes little sense since a 5600x is only $40 more ($240) and both include coolers. The interesting product is the 8-core 5700g at $250 w/cooler. The next step up is the 5800x at $300 but it does not include a cooler.


----------



## fcchin

garych said:


> X370 Taichi has no video outputs, so no point in APU, unless you just want a cheaper Zen 3 and will use RDP to access the server.


It has Vega cores able to use AMD's_Fluid_Motion able to be utilized by blueskyFRC for smooth >60hz video playback, that RDNA no longer has Fluid_Motion, I've been thinking about getting it instead of adding a 2nd GPU to use Fluid_Motion engine.


----------



## fcchin

cscottm said:


> Thank you for that and the previous responses.
> 
> I did notice a couple of items that I wanted to get clarification on
> 
> The first 2 was the "Level 3". One was highlighted, the other was not. Mine was defaulted to Level 5. I also set mine to Level 3. So far no issues, just wasn't sure if that needed to adjusted or not
> 
> The second was VTT-DDR. I see yours has a manual value, but I don't think that was mentioned. Do I need a manual value or leave it on auto. I did update mine to match the Pic.
> 
> I'll post an updated pic later today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


You're welcome, (F12 key screen cap bios screen into USB stick)

I was lazy to highlight only one Level 3, sorry, because it was an old record screen capture that I quickly attach as a quick guide to you.

Level 3 helped me, while Level 4 and 5 gives me problem once in a blue moon, hence you can try Level 5, if any day in future random reboot especially when just idling doing nothing = CPU no load, then raise to Level 4, if it keeps crashing etc problems then keep raising the Level numbers, x570 taichi thread owners recommend Level 2.

Level 5 power saving a lot, prone to crashes. voltage drop a lot, voltage peak very high too.
Level 1 no power saving. voltage nearly rock solid no drop no rise.

My VTT-DDR was testing at 0.79v because ram voltage was around 1.6v when overclocking the Corsair 11%, don't follow me, you can leave your VTT-DDR auto will be OK.

The holy grail secret ingredient that AMD should have given us back in 2017 and mobo makers are: -
zen_1
soc 1.2v
cldo_vddp 1v
procODT 60ohms
carry into zen_2 below 2019 plus below
vddg_CCD 1.1v
vddg_IOD 1.1v
and finally a highlight that mobo maker's bioses versions most of the times unable to read XMP-secondaries and that we have to key in manually.

dam, before I noticed the secondaries wrong, I used to simply trust that loading XMP is a one click thing, apparently not, hahahaha.


----------



## fcchin

TH558 said:


> Anyone else having stability issues with 7.04? After I installed the 5900x it was ok for a couple days then crashed once and it reset the bios. Now it won't even start windows. Just keeps crashing. The PCs not with me right now. My brother's using it and he has important work to finish. Anyone know what could be causing this? I didn't update the drivers after installing it. Could that be causing a problem? I think I had the latest non beta Radeon drivers but not 100% sure. The RAM I'm using is LPX 3200Mhz C16 2x16GB. I'm running it at 2400Mhz 1.35v Stock timings so I doubt that's the problem. Everything else is auto/stock. I did not stress test the system for long but it did run prime 95 and Intel Burn Test fine for 10 minutes.


pls show us your zentiming most importantly.


----------



## cscottm

fcchin said:


> You're welcome, (F12 key screen cap bios screen into USB stick)
> 
> I was lazy to highlight only one Level 3, sorry, because it was an old record screen capture that I quickly attach as a quick guide to you.
> 
> Level 3 helped me, while Level 4 and 5 gives me problem once in a blue moon, hence you can try Level 5, if any day in future random reboot especially when just idling doing nothing = CPU no load, then raise to Level 4, if it keeps crashing etc problems then keep raising the Level numbers, x570 taichi thread owners recommend Level 2.
> 
> Level 5 power saving a lot, prone to crashes. voltage drop a lot, voltage peak very high too.
> Level 1 no power saving. voltage nearly rock solid no drop no rise.
> 
> My VTT-DDR was testing at 0.79v because ram voltage was around 1.6v when overclocking the Corsair 11%, don't follow me, you can leave your VTT-DDR auto will be OK.
> 
> The holy grail secret ingredient that AMD should have given us back in 2017 and mobo makers are: -
> zen_1
> soc 1.2v
> cldo_vddp 1v
> procODT 60ohms
> carry into zen_2 below 2019 plus below
> vddg_CCD 1.1v
> vddg_IOD 1.1v
> and finally a highlight that mobo maker's bioses versions most of the times unable to read XMP-secondaries and that we have to key in manually.
> 
> dam, before I noticed the secondaries wrong, I used to simply trust that loading XMP is a one click thing, apparently not, hahahaha.


Here is the updated picture


----------



## Joke94

Just reporting, 7.04 Memory overclocking seems much better(6.62 best i got was 3600 cl16, 7.04 im running 3600 cl14.), Infinity fabric still feels the same(prolly just limited by my cpu and can't be helped).
I'll be getting new kit of memory soon so i can try 4 dimm overclocking too, will report then too.

ATM: x370 taichi, 3700x, 2x8gb b-die


----------



## RyzonableOc

Is it safe to go from 6.62 to 7.04 with a zen 1 1700?

What are the correct steps?


----------



## kithylin

RyzonableOc said:


> Is it safe to go from 6.62 to 7.04 with a zen 1 1700?
> 
> What are the correct steps?


Other people have reported it worked with a 1000 series chip and it did work for me with my Ryzen 5 2600. You must flash version 7.00 first -> enter bios again after reboot -> Then flash to 7.04 The system won't allow you to just jump to 7.04 anyway, it will say "Incorrect file" and you can't even do it unless you go to 7.00 first.
But be warned you can not go backwards. Once you flash 7.04 that's it and you'll never be able to revert to an older bios.


----------



## garych

RyzonableOc said:


> Is it safe to go from 6.62 to 7.04 with a zen 1 1700?
> 
> What are the correct steps?
> 
> View attachment 2546603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546602


how is your message so tall? and why


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> how is your message so tall?


Just


Like


This


???

Press enter a few times. Also use a real computer and not a mobile device when typing messages into the website.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> Just
> 
> 
> Like
> 
> 
> This
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Press enter a few times. Also use a real computer and not a mobile device when typing messages into the website.


I mean they probably didn't intend to have it so tall, it just happened for some reason.


----------



## fcchin

cscottm said:


> Here is the updated picture
> View attachment 2546480


99.99% there
Looking back at your XMP screen capture Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread, your tCL is 19 and tRCD is 20, which you accidentally swapped over, just revert back and all OK.

procODT you've taken 68.6ohms, which is OK I suppose, I'd recommend 60ohms. 
I'm only sure 36.9ohms and 40ohms don't work for my HOF3600 samsung B-die.
I'm also sure my Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 hynix M-die needed no less than 60ohms.
you can test for youself in the future how many ohms start to be unstable .... ???


----------



## i.s.crooks.ic

Update to the beta 7.0 > 7.04, no retrograding, successfully with a Ryzen 7 1800X installed and onboard? No other "issues" or conflicts to consider?


----------



## smeroni68

Hi, can someone confirm that on latest 7.04 bios, is not possible to enable SECURE BOOT (for compatibility on Win11)?
I lost a couple of hours but changing in bios the Secure Boot to enable (by disabeling first CSM) bring the PC not booting at all (no boot device). Also re-enabling CSM after Secure Boot is active do not fix the boot (disks are visible but not bootable). For now I removed the settings to have back the pc working. Any useful hint how to solve? Or is a bios bug? Thanks guys.


----------



## kithylin

smeroni68 said:


> Hi, can someone confirm that on latest 7.04 bios, is not possible to enable SECURE BOOT (for compatibility on Win11)?
> I lost a couple of hours but changing in bios the Secure Boot to enable (by disabeling first CSM) bring the PC not booting at all (no boot device). Also re-enabling CSM after Secure Boot is active do not fix the boot (disks are visible but not bootable). For now I removed the settings to have back the pc working. Any useful hint how to solve? Or is a bios bug? Thanks guys.


If you installed Windows while your computer had CSM enabled (Legacy Mode) then you will never be able to boot the computer with CSM disabled (UEFI Mode). This is not unique to this motherboard or it's bios. *ALL* AMD Ryzen motherboards behave like this.


----------



## garych

smeroni68 said:


> Hi, can someone confirm that on latest 7.04 bios, is not possible to enable SECURE BOOT (for compatibility on Win11)?
> I lost a couple of hours but changing in bios the Secure Boot to enable (by disabeling first CSM) bring the PC not booting at all (no boot device). Also re-enabling CSM after Secure Boot is active do not fix the boot (disks are visible but not bootable). For now I removed the settings to have back the pc working. Any useful hint how to solve? Or is a bios bug? Thanks guys.


The problem seems to be disk being formatted as MBR instead of GPT, which won't boot in UEFI-only mode, which is required for Secure Boot.
When CSM is enabled system can boot in both UEFI and Legacy modes, that's why your MBR partition can boot, and that's why GPT partition can boot as well.
Convert your partition to GPT and then you can disable CSM without problems.
Also if you plan on just installing Win 11 on that drive and don't need the data, you can just start install with CSM enabled and remove all the partitions on the drive during install, it should just make it GPT for you during install.


----------



## smeroni68

kithylin said:


> If you installed Windows while your computer had CSM enabled (Legacy Mode) then you will never be able to boot the computer with CSM disabled (UEFI Mode). This is not unique to this motherboard or it's bios. *ALL* AMD Ryzen motherboards behave like this.


Solution found! Google and... converted my boot disk from MBR to GPT allocation table... now I disabled CSM in Bios and my PC boot perfectly... I hope this can help others to fix...

EDIT: Obviously now Windows 11 validation check give my PC compliant for the update.


----------



## garych

smeroni68 said:


> Solution found! Google and... converted my boot disk from MBR to GPT allocation table... now I disabled CSM in Bios and my PC boot perfectly... I hope this can help others to fix...
> 
> EDIT: Obviously now Windows 11 validation check give my PC compliant for the update.


almost looks like you could read the message above as well


----------



## kithylin

smeroni68 said:


> Solution found! Google and... converted my boot disk from MBR to GPT allocation table... now I disabled CSM in Bios and my PC boot perfectly... I hope this can help others to fix...
> 
> EDIT: Obviously now Windows 11 validation check give my PC compliant for the update.


That sometimes works for some people and you were lucky. But that is not always a solution for everyone because sometimes that alone does not work. It's also possible that some folks could end up with an unbootable system if they convert it to GPT and then can't boot under CSM mode anymore but also can't boot to UEFI either. OR it could also lead to data loss and make a drive unreadable depending on their system and how they have it configured. That's why I didn't mention or even suggest that. It's better to just do a clean windows re-install from scratch under UEFI / CSM Disabled instead.



garych said:


> When CSM is enabled system can boot in both UEFI and Legacy modes, that's why your MBR partition can boot, and that's why GPT partition can boot as well.


I wanted to comment something to other folks too about this: It seems this ability to boot both CSM and UEFI modes is unique to either X370 motherboards or just the ASRock Taichi X370 board, I'm not sure which because the Taichi is the only X370 motherboard I've ever owned. But my newer board (MSI Prestige X570 Creation) does not allow booting UEFI OS's when CSM is enabled, but the X370 Taichi can do this. My X570 system is either CSM or UEFI and neither mode can boot the other.


----------



## garych

I don't think it's unique in any way. I have my old H77 board and you can have CSM only, CSM + UEFI and UEFI only there. I think we were able to enable CSM only before on some older BIOS with our board, now it's just either CSM + UEFI or UEFI only.


----------



## smeroni68

garych said:


> almost looks like you could read the message above as well


Yeah... the page was not updated... now I've read it!


----------



## smeroni68

kithylin said:


> That sometimes works for some people and you were lucky. But that is not always a solution for everyone because sometimes that alone does not work. It's also possible that some folks could end up with an unbootable system if they convert it to GPT and then can't boot under CSM mode anymore but also can't boot to UEFI either. OR it could also lead to data loss and make a drive unreadable depending on their system and how they have it configured. That's why I didn't mention or even suggest that. It's better to just do a clean windows re-install from scratch under UEFI / CSM Disabled instead.


Yeah, a was lucky. Anyway cmd methods around was not able to convert to GPT. Finally I used a third party software that allowed with a reboot to convert during OS startup.
Obviusly the convert has risks, but to share, now the PC is updated to W11, CSM is disabled, Safe Boot is active and the Taichi X370 with Bios v7.04 is working perfectly!


----------



## garych

smeroni68 said:


> Yeah, a was lucky. Anyway cmd methods around was not able to convert to GPT. Finally I used a third party software that allowed with a reboot to convert during OS startup.
> Obviusly the convert has risks, but to share, now the PC is updated to W11, CSM is disabled, Safe Boot is active and the Taichi X370 with Bios v7.04 is working perfectly!


You can convert through Disk Management in Windows, if you were using Windows 10 before that.
Unless you have that drive as boot, then you'll have to reboot into cmd through advanced reboot, instead of just doing it cmd while Windows is working with that disk.


----------



## smeroni68

garych said:


> You can convert through Disk Management in Windows, if you were using Windows 10 before that.
> Unless you have that drive as boot, then you'll have to reboot into cmd through advanced reboot, instead of just doing it cmd while Windows is working with that disk.


Much easyer to use a trird part software that has done the conversion guided.


----------



## garych

smeroni68 said:


> Much easyer to use a trird part software that has done the conversion guided.


looks pretty basic and it's a native tool, I wouldn't ever trust a 3rd party tool over native, if it works like it should


----------



## smeroni68

garych said:


> looks pretty basic and it's a native tool, I wouldn't ever trust a 3rd party tool over native, if it works like it should


... is the way i tryed to use for an hour to fix the problem...

mbr2gpt /validate /disk:0 /allowFullOS ... validation command was fine

mbr2gpt /convert /disk:0 /allowFullOS ... convert was giving an error due to not possibility to find the space for UEFI firmware on the partitions of my nvme disk.

Probably was only related to the active boot disk in use, but finally I used a known good software and the convertion was done in a minute.
Sincerely I haven't thinked to reboot and start the cmd window before loading the OS. But finally is a one shot convertion, so glad it's fixed forever!


----------



## garych

smeroni68 said:


> ... is the way i tryed to use for an hour to fix the problem...
> 
> mbr2gpt /validate /disk:0 /allowFullOS ... validation command was fine
> 
> mbr2gpt /convert /disk:0 /allowFullOS ... convert was giving an error due to not possibility to find the space for UEFI firmware on the partitions of my nvme disk.
> 
> Probably was only related to the active boot disk in use, but finally I used a known good software and the convertion was done in a minute.
> Sincerely I haven't thinked to reboot and start the cmd window before loading the OS. But finally is a one shot convertion, so glad it's fixed forever!


wouldn't be surprised if that tool itself uses mbr2gpt


----------



## Senniha

AMD still has not announced support on 300 series.We got lucky once again getting at least one good bios.


----------



## polkfan

garych said:


> looks pretty basic and it's a native tool, I wouldn't ever trust a 3rd party tool over native, if it works like it should


I've had that fail before and refuse to do it i would personally trust a 3rd party tool over Windows with this
In fact, during my career i often found most of Microsoft's crap barely works half the time their update services and so on.


----------



## PJVol

polkfan said:


> i would personally trust a 3rd party tool over Windows


Hi!
I've used aomei tool to convert MBR > GPT, on both of my rigs (which are dual-boot systems, grub based) - all went flawlessly and took ~ 5-10 min.


----------



## polkfan

PJVol said:


> Hi!
> I've used aomei tool to convert MBR > GPT, on my PCs (in a sig), both are dual-boot systems, grub based - all went flawlessly and took ~ 5-10 min.


I've once had to use Linux on a flash drive to get into my Windows drive to fix a MBR issue years ago that couldn't be fixed in the PE env safe to say i still don't trust Microsoft's tools as far as i can throw them


----------



## PJVol

polkfan said:


> i still don't trust Microsoft's tools as far as i can throw them


Yeah, hard to say anything about the MS tools except having my grub boot record been wiped out by win bootloader a couple of times ))


----------



## smeroni68

polkfan said:


> I've had that fail before and refuse to do it i would personally trust a 3rd party tool over Windows with this
> In fact, during my career i often found most of Microsoft's crap barely works half the time their update services and so on.





PJVol said:


> Hi!
> I've used aomei tool to convert MBR > GPT, on both of my rigs (which are dual-boot systems, grub based) - all went flawlessly and took ~ 5-10 min.


... exactly what happened to me, and exactly how I solved, so this probably confirm to me that this was the only way to be used in our case. Thanks guys for your reply!


----------



## dawidezzo

Yeah! Bios for Fatality PG and a few others are available!









🙂😉😍🥰😎


----------



## LuciferX

dawidezzo said:


> Yeah! Bios for Fatality PG and a few others are available!
> View attachment 2547512
> 
> 
> [emoji846][emoji6][emoji7][emoji3059][emoji41]


Yes! Still using 1gen Ryzen … Should I? [emoji23][emoji85]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawidezzo

Wait for 5800X3D


----------



## LuciferX

dawidezzo said:


> Wait for 5800X3D


Should I wait using the old or the new bios? [emoji23]

I don’t know if anybody tested using 1gen with the new version, probably 0 improvements for older Ryzen, but if the new Bios doesn’t break anything, why not using it? 

Yeah, yeah, I know, if it works don’t touch it [emoji85]

Still using 6.20










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TH558

So I managed to get the system to boot again but I'm having some issues. Once when I booted the front and some rear USB ports weren't working. Rebooting did solve the problem. Once it took a while to get past the post screen but eventually powered on. This was with my RAM at 2133 1.37v 12-14-14-14-28 1T 60 Ohm (LPX 2x16GB 3200 C16), SOC 1.1v (actual 0.98v). Haven't touched the sub timings (could that be the problem?). Since higher RAM speeds cause cold boot issues I decided to run tighter timings at stock speeds and even that isn't easy. It passed 20 minutes of prime and 150% hci memtest but was still having weird issues when booting sometimes. I'm not sure if my CPU has a crappy IMC or what but it seems worse than my 1800x which doesn't make sense. I also remember something about different RAM slots having better oc. Mine are in the 2nd and 4th slot. Tbh I'm kind of done with this board. I'm thinking just to get a new one now. Would the MSI X570 MAG Tomahawk be a good upgrade? I've heard it's good for RAM overclocking...or I could just run the ram at slow speeds and wait till Zen4.


----------



## LucaZar

Hi guys,
i am thinking of upgrading the bios. I am currently with a 5950X and the 6.62. @Senniha initially said not to use the flashmod (later I did not understand if she still had problems). @Dekaohtoura has problems with secure boot; for @KrisWragg on the other hand, everything seems OK. Honestly, I'm not so excited to buy a 300GE just to upgrade.

What do you advise me to do? Going the official way anyway?


----------



## garych

LucaZar said:


> Hi guys,
> i am thinking of upgrading the bios. I am currently with a 5950X and the 6.62. @Senniha initially said not to use the flashmod (later I did not understand if she still had problems). @Dekaohtoura has problems with secure boot; for @KrisWragg on the other hand, everything seems OK. Honestly, I'm not so excited to buy a 300GE just to upgrade.
> 
> What do you advise me to do? Going the official way anyway?


you can order ch341a, 1.8v adapter and soic8 clip or a bunch of dupont wires and use that if flashrom fails to flash to 7.04


----------



## jrcbandit

LucaZar said:


> Hi guys,
> i am thinking of upgrading the bios. I am currently with a 5950X and the 6.62. @Senniha initially said not to use the flashmod (later I did not understand if she still had problems). @Dekaohtoura has problems with secure boot; for @KrisWragg on the other hand, everything seems OK. Honestly, I'm not so excited to buy a 300GE just to upgrade.
> 
> What do you advise me to do? Going the official way anyway?


You shouldn't have any issues using flashmod. I was frustrated at first, but then found out here that you just need to disable Secure Boot and then you should be able to boot from a USB stick that has been properly formatted to MS-DOS boot. I haven't had any issues running my memory at 3600 speeds and using the Curve Optimizer for my 5800X.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

LucaZar said:


> Hi guys,
> i am thinking of upgrading the bios. I am currently with a 5950X and the 6.62. @Senniha initially said not to use the flashmod (later I did not understand if she still had problems). @Dekaohtoura has problems with secure boot; for @KrisWragg on the other hand, everything seems OK. Honestly, I'm not so excited to buy a 300GE just to upgrade.
> 
> What do you advise me to do? Going the official way anyway?


Everything's fine on my side now. I tried 1-2 times to set it on/off, it worked (if u need I can look inside the bios for the exact settings). 

Now I'm messing around with co.


----------



## ivanivanko

yesterday for the first time in my current pc's history - it froze and numerous restarts/shutting down didn't help - monitor was without input signal for about 20mins but fans and everything else was working. clearing cmos didn't help.
then out of nowhere it turned on and is working now without any problem.
a week ago i upgraded to newest beta bios 7.04, could that be the reason? i really can't tell
anyone experienced something similar?


----------



## numlock66

ivanivanko said:


> yesterday for the first time in my current pc's history - it froze and numerous restarts/shutting down didn't help - monitor was without input signal for about 20mins but fans and everything else was working. clearing cmos didn't help.
> then out of nowhere it turned on and is working now without any problem.
> a week ago i upgraded to newest beta bios 7.04, could that be the reason? i really can't tell
> anyone experienced something similar?


No problem here. 7.04 since release. Ryzen 2700x.


----------



## thomasck

Good to see that our beloved Taichi got the update, better late than never. I'm glad I did not sell the board, gonna reassemble it with some 5000 series again, and ditch the Unify-X for something else. Live long the Tachi


----------



## polkfan

thomasck said:


> Good to see that our beloved Taichi got the update, better late than never. I'm glad I did not sell the board, gonna reassemble it with some 5000 series again, and ditch the Unify-X for something else. Live long the Tachi


Taichi for life!


----------



## LuciferX

PG has version 7.03 , and Taichi 7.04 , strange, always shared the same number (identical boards + 5gbps nic)

Can someone compare the files to check if they are identical?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

wizardwiz said:


> this might be the right path if you don't get 4D error. I got 4D error each time up to 4.73


I see there is a (7.00 Bridge BIOS) for 5000 Series, Do I need to flash too that before flashing to 7.04, Also I already did did a bridge BIOS going from a 1700 to a 2700X back in the Day I have have this X370 Taichi for I guess 7ish years now almost.. I would be very happy to get a 5800X or 5900X even working right in this board stable.. ??


----------



## marcasswellb_7392

kithylin said:


> On my X370 Taichi it's using a Ryzen 5 2600 with ram clocked at 3333 1:1 with IF @ 1666 Mhz. No coil whine here. For the short time I tested my Ryzen 5800X in the X370 Taichi system system right after I bought my 5800X it didn't have any coil whine either.
> 
> 
> There are memory issues with the X370 Taichi, at least with 6.62 bios. I'm not trying anything newer in this board until ASRock releases an official stable bios for the 5000 series later. In my testing before with my Ryzen 5800X chip on the X370 Taichi with 6.62 bios I could only ever run the ram up to 3333 Mhz Max. The same 5800X CPU and the exact same ram kit moved over to my MSI X570 Prestige Creation motherboard runs the same ram kit with the same processor at 3800 Mhz stable. I tried voltage, manual ram timings, everything. It wouldn't do it above 3333 in the Taichi with the 5800X. I even tried moving the cpu and ram backwards back to the X370 Taichi and running the same volts and timings that were stable in the X570 board, nope. No POST @ 3800 in Taichi board. I did see an increase in ram speed from 3000 / 1500 IF -> 3333 / 1666 IF moving bios from whatever older bios ASRock had released -> 6.62 Beta however. So hopefully with a better bios ASRock can fix this. However it could also just be that the X370 chipset is older and it's never going to run the same memory clocks as a newer X570 system no matter what anyone does or even with a newer bios. So folks need to be prepared for that possibility.


I Have FlareX 3200 14CL so I would be happy with my board running a 5800X with my memory at 3200 14T that would be fine with me cause just want to use the same ram at XMP or whatever I just want stable all the time, Anyone running the 7.10 BIOS from the X370 Gaming Pro, ASRock just released and if anyone know's how 7.04 is working??


----------



## kithylin

marcasswellb_7392 said:


> I Have FlareX 3200 14CL so I would be happy with my board running a 5800X with my memory at 3200 14T that would be fine with me cause just want to use the same ram at XMP or whatever I just want stable all the time, Anyone running the 7.10 BIOS from the X370 Gaming Pro, ASRock just released and if anyone know's how 7.04 is working??


I'm able to get 3400 Mhz ram stable with my R5-2600 & bios 7.04 in the X370 Taichi. So it did help ram speed slightly.


----------



## garych

I had experienced a sudden crash today with 7.04, but maybe it's just my second slot GPU OC not being 100% stable.


----------



## tibcsi0407

Guys, Any suggestion to fine-tune my 3950x in BIOS? I have the latest 7.04, but I am confused af about PBO, or auto is better solution. Also, which is the good LLC what is stable and good for slight OC?


----------



## ivanivanko

dont oc 3950x


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> dont oc 3950x


Why not? We can overclock all AMD Ryzen processors.


----------



## tibcsi0407

ivanivanko said:


> dont oc 3950x


It has some spare potencial. According to CTR 2.1 it is a silver sample.


----------



## kithylin

tibcsi0407 said:


> Guys, Any suggestion to fine-tune my 3950x in BIOS? I have the latest 7.04, but I am confused af about PBO, or auto is better solution. Also, which is the good LLC what is stable and good for slight OC?


There is no one setting that will work for every processor and no one can tell you what to set there. It's overclocking. It's trial and error. You'll have to figure out what speeds each core in your processor can do and what LLC at what voltage the processor needs to be stable by setting things, testing, and checking for stability. PBO settings will be different for every AMD processor and is unique to each processor.


----------



## tibcsi0407

kithylin said:


> There is no one setting that will work for every processor and no one can tell you what to set there. It's overclocking. It's trial and error. You'll have to figure out what speeds each core in your processor can do and what LLC at what voltage the processor needs to be stable by setting things, testing, and checking for stability. PBO settings will be different for every AMD processor and is unique to each processor.


That one is clear for me. But I have no idea which is better. To use negative offset on vcore, or just simply use PBO, or maybe use CTR. For me the negative offset is looking the best solution.
LLC's are quite strange on Asrock boards, I should play a lot with that to find the good solution.


----------



## thomasck

@tibcsi0407 the 3950X should behave as the same as the 3900x which I had with the taichi for a long time. No effort made was worth it, in the end of the day auto was always better. Do you have any issues with it or you just want to squeeze more performance? CTR is a gimmick, depending on the version my sample was platinum, then gold, then silver, lol. There's nothing there that I had not done before manually. Scrap CRT from your life. You can set some negative offsite and check performance with cpuz (because is a quick performance check) for ever notch down you set but start with the LLC. I used to use LLC3 it would give same performance as LLC AUTO but with better thermals then IIRC negative ofset of -0.00325V with no performance hit. 
It was not the latest bios, probably a year ago or so. Your cpu is your cpu and will behave differently then the others. *There's no recipe, you gotta try by yourself.*
Set all auto boot to windows and run benchmarks, cinebench single and multifore, cpuz, etc and take note. Set PBO and repeat. Disable PBO try other LLCs and see if performance stays the same with more or less performance and take note. Same for negative offset. Wanna waste your time with CTR? Go ahead, you won't get much, but take note of your results and get to a consensus. If you get more multicore perfomrnace you will get less singlecore performance because you wont be able to set a high enough clock to surpass the boost clock in order to do not lose single core performance. However, you will gain multicore performance. IIRC the only thing PBO yielded me was thermals, a lot, and bare in mind I used 3x360mm rads only with the cpu and gpu in it. As I said before, you gotta try, your sample is your sample and will behave differently, you cpu, your board, etc.


----------



## tibcsi0407

thomasck said:


> @tibcsi0407 the 3950X should behave as the same as the 3900x which I had with the taichi for a long time. No effort made was worth it, in the end of the day auto was always better. Do you have any issues with it or you just want to squeeze more performance? CTR is a gimmick, depending on the version my sample was platinum, then gold, then silver, lol. There's nothing there that I had not done before manually. Scrap CRT from your life. You can set some negative offsite and check performance with cpuz (because is a quick performance check) for ever notch down you set but start with the LLC. I used to use LLC3 it would give same performance as LLC AUTO but with better thermals then IIRC negative ofset of -0.00325V with no performance hit.
> It was not the latest bios, probably a year ago or so. Your cpu is your cpu and will behave differently then the others. *There's no recipe, you gotta try by yourself.*
> Set all auto boot to windows and run benchmarks, cinebench single and multifore, cpuz, etc and take note. Set PBO and repeat. Disable PBO try other LLCs and see if performance stays the same with more or less performance and take note. Same for negative offset. Wanna waste your time with CTR? Go ahead, you won't get much, but take note of your results and get to a consensus. If you get more multicore perfomrnace you will get less singlecore performance because you wont be able to set a high enough clock to surpass the boost clock in order to do not lose single core performance. However, you will gain multicore performance. IIRC the only thing PBO yielded me was thermals, a lot, and bare in mind I used 3x360mm rads only with the cpu and gpu in it. As I said before, you gotta try, your sample is your sample and will behave differently, you cpu, your board, etc.


Thank you, then I will play with the LLC and offset, with pbo on and pbo off, and I will see.


----------



## ivanivanko

help guys

2 weeks ago i updated to newest 7.04 and everything was fine, then couple of days ago i got freeze restart and black monitor "no dp signal from your device", numerous restarts didnt help, after half an hour computer woke up and worked fine and passed all stress tests

today it started happening frequently, 4 times already, one time amd drivers reported some error with some cursor and scrolling stuttering (im on rx550) before freeze and black screen, also with black screen case fans become more audible (guess they get back to default, with my bios settings they are very silent)

so its probably graphics card or motherboard/bios

now trying to eliminate bios by returning to 6.62 but every time instant flash says INVALID FILE?? i tried two usb sticks, tried official 6.20 6.40 7.00 7.04 and unofficial 6.62 but i get invalid file all the time? what should i do? any other simple way to flash bios?

edit: i googled that "amd ftpm" that is enabled by default in 7.04 could be the issue. i disabled it, we will see


----------



## Senniha

ivanivanko said:


> help guys
> 
> 2 weeks ago i updated to newest 7.04 and everything was fine, then couple of days ago i got freeze restart and black monitor "no dp signal from your device", numerous restarts didnt help, after half an hour computer woke up and worked fine and passed all stress tests
> 
> today it started happening frequently, 4 times already, one time amd drivers reported some error with some cursor and scrolling stuttering (im on rx550) before freeze and black screen, also with black screen case fans become more audible (guess they get back to default, with my bios settings they are very silent)
> 
> so its probably graphics card or motherboard/bios
> 
> now trying to eliminate bios by returning to 6.62 but every time instant flash says INVALID FILE?? i tried two usb sticks, tried official 6.20 6.40 7.00 7.04 and unofficial 6.62 but i get invalid file all the time? what should i do? any other simple way to flash bios?
> 
> edit: i googled that "amd ftpm" that is enabled by default in 7.04 could be the issue. i disabled it, we will see


Replace the battery on your mobo.It's not a bios issue,something else is the issue.Dont OC memory and disable PBO and see how this goes.I Run 7.04 without issue since the release of the bios also with AMD ftpm enabled on win10,i have no stutter issues.


----------



## ivanivanko

lol @ replace the battery


----------



## zhadoom

ivanivanko said:


> lol @ replace the battery


CR2032 with low voltage cause all kind of strange behaviour in special after a period of shutdown.

Yay. BIOS 7.04 for X370 Professional Gaming released ( beta ).


----------



## LuciferX

zhadoom said:


> CR2032 with low voltage cause all kind of strange behaviour in special after a period of shutdown.
> 
> Yay. BIOS 7.04 for X370 Professional Gaming released ( beta ).


Yes! Should I use it with 1gen 1700? No money yet for 5000 series 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> help guys
> 
> 2 weeks ago i updated to newest 7.04 and everything was fine, then couple of days ago i got freeze restart and black monitor "no dp signal from your device", numerous restarts didnt help, after half an hour computer woke up and worked fine and passed all stress tests
> 
> today it started happening frequently, 4 times already, one time amd drivers reported some error with some cursor and scrolling stuttering (im on rx550) before freeze and black screen, also with black screen case fans become more audible (guess they get back to default, with my bios settings they are very silent)
> 
> so its probably graphics card or motherboard/bios
> 
> now trying to eliminate bios by returning to 6.62 but every time instant flash says INVALID FILE?? i tried two usb sticks, tried official 6.20 6.40 7.00 7.04 and unofficial 6.62 but i get invalid file all the time? what should i do? any other simple way to flash bios?
> 
> edit: i googled that "amd ftpm" that is enabled by default in 7.04 could be the issue. i disabled it, we will see


Did you remember to load system defaults in bios then save and exit at least once after flashing to 7.04? You must do that after every bios update. Also they are saying invalid file because you can not go backwards from 7.04, it's a one-way trip and once you have 7.04 on this motherboard you can't flash any other older bios on it. If you have any saved profiles in the bios from any other previous bios DO NOT LOAD THEM. You must save a new bios profile from once on 7.04, if you load any saved bios profiles from any previous bios version once on 7.04 it could cause general corruption and bad things. Don't do that.

^^ My comments above however aren't all related to this motherboard or this bios really. Most of what I wrote is common sense things for updating any bios on any AMD Ryzen motherboard.


----------



## leaglezone

LuciferX said:


> Yes! Should I use it with 1gen 1700? No money yet for 5000 series
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2700x here with x370 pro gaming 7.04 bios. Everything works fine like 6.62, except loading profile in bios freezes everything. Saving bios settings works but the moment you tried to load that profile it just freezes.


----------



## garych

leaglezone said:


> 2700x here with x370 pro gaming 7.04 bios. Everything works fine like 6.62, except loading profile in bios freezes everything. Saving bios settings works but the moment you tried to load that profile it just freezes.


does it work like that on both bios-saved profiles and profiles saved on usb stick?

I think I also pinned down why my system crashed that one time. After installing 7.04 I tried to undervolt by 25mV offset again, and also reduced SoC voltage from 1 V in BIOS to 0.98125 V. No issues after setting those back to my usual values, hence why I probably had them set like that previously 😂


----------



## leaglezone

garych said:


> does it work like that on both bios-saved profiles and profiles saved on usb stick?
> 
> I think I also pinned down why my system crashed that one time. After installing 7.04 I tried to undervolt by 25mV offset again, and also reduced SoC voltage from 1 V in BIOS to 0.98125 V. No issues after setting those back to my usual values, hence why I probably had them set like that previously 😂


The moment i press load saved profile on bios it just freezes the bios page, only option is to manually restart the pc. Not sure about loading from usb, have to give it a try later


----------



## leaglezone

leaglezone said:


> The moment i press load saved profile on bios it just freezes the bios page, only option is to manually restart the pc. Not sure about loading from usb, have to give it a try later


Ok i got a way around for it to not freeze. Seems like all you have to do is load system default bios and restart, THEN go to bios again and load your profile. Its annoying that you have to load system default -> reset pc -> reenter bios for it to work. But hey at least now i can upgrade to 5800x without spending on new motherboard


----------



## thomasck

Are you guys able to reach higher fclks 1:1 with reasonable timings?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

leaglezone said:


> The moment i press load saved profile on bios it just freezes the bios page, only option is to manually restart the pc. Not sure about loading from usb, have to give it a try later


I had the same problem on 6.62/Taichi.
Clearing CMOS solved it.


----------



## Senniha

[


thomasck said:


> Are you guys able to reach higher fclks 1:1 with reasonable timings?


With 6.62 i could do only 3200 without WHEA 19 errors,so now its fine


----------



## garych

Senniha said:


> [
> 
> With 6.62 i could do only 3200 without WHEA 19 errors,so now its fine


except now you have FCLK 1800 instead of 1900 and 2:1 MLCK:UCLK


----------



## kithylin

Senniha said:


> [
> 
> With 6.62 i could do only 3200 without WHEA 19 errors,so now its fine


Something seems to be off there.. your MCLK and FCLK should be matched and both running at the same speed but yours are not. You might want to check in to that and get em matched. You want to run AMD Ryzen processors with both memory clock (MCLK) and infinity fabric clock (FCLK) at matched clocks. The way your system is running it's off on a divider and that incurs a performance penalty. Sometimes a severe penalty in terms of latency. With how Ryzen chips work 3800 Mhz memory on a divider (not 1:1) can be slower than 3200 Mhz at 1:1 for example.


----------



## thomasck

@Senniha yeah, at that time maximum fclk without errors was 1600. But how is it now with latest bios? Is is possible to do 1800+ 1:1 without whea? I can see from your screenshots that your clocks are weird, did you set that way of is it a bug?


----------



## Darss

I've been reading this thread for a long time, thought I'd write my impressions on the bios upgrade.
I'm the lucky owner of an Asrock X370 PG (I know kithylin is skeptical of statements about PG because this is a Taichi thread, but I hope you'll forgive me  )
A few months ago I did an upgrade from stable 6.40 (RAM 3733mhz CL16, IF 1:1) to 6.62
At first I had a very unpleasant surprise, because the computer was crashing after launching more demanding games (not resetting, hanging).
Several times I've uploaded 6.40 and 6.62 alternately, and after 3-4 times after uploading 6.62 the problem went away (the problem could be because I didn't load default bios settings).
On 6.62 I managed to stabilize RAM 3600 mhz CL16 and IF 1:1 (worse than on 6.40)

Yesterday I started the second chapter of my adventure - I restored 6.62 to default settings and then uploaded 7.00 and then 7.03
Everything was fine until I wanted to change the RAM clocking from Auto to anything else (even 2133 mhz).
After changing the RAM speed the computer was crashing and only resetting the bios helped.
I was getting ready to buy a new board, but I noticed that Asrock put the 7.04 bios on their website.
This morning I've uploaded bios 7.04, everything is fine, RAM 3733mhz CL16 and IF 1:1.
Once I fully test this config I will try 3800mhz CL16 and IF 1:1 (although I doubt it will be stable).

If I understand correctly bios 7.04 should also support 5800X3D processor ?


----------



## kithylin

Darss said:


> If I understand correctly bios 7.04 should also support 5800X3D processor ?


No confirmed information has been released on that subject yet. We do not even know the final specifications of the 5800X3D in terms of what it will be when it reaches retail. We don't know if any bios for any motherboard (X370 Taichi or X470 or anything) will support it yet. The 7.04 bioses may support it. They might not. They might need to release a new bios update for Zen3D later.


----------



## Darss

kithylin said:


> We don't know if any bios for any motherboard (X370 Taichi or X470 or anything) will support it yet. The 7.04 bioses may support it. They might not. They might need to release a new bios update for Zen3D later.


Ok thanks for the information.
We have to wait then.
If they add support it will be great, if not I will switch from 3800X to 5800X and it will be fine too


----------



## Dekaohtoura

thomasck said:


> @Senniha yeah, at that time maximum fclk without errors was 1600. But how is it now with latest bios? Is is possible to do 1800+ 1:1 without whea? I can see from your screenshots that your clocks are weird, did you set that way of is it a bug?


6.62+5600X, 3800/1900 1:1:1 (crucial ballistix, micron e-die), whea error free

7.04 +5600X, same thing.

7.04 seem to behave a bit weird regarding IF/UCLK/MEMCLK if set on auto in bios. Set IF manually to 1900 (actual mem speed) and everything works as it should.


----------



## thomasck

Thanks @Dekaohtoura


----------



## Senniha

garych said:


> except now you have FCLK 1800 instead of 1900 and 2:1 MLCK:UCLK


sorry i have posted the pic with the bug.Sorry i had pointed this out already Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread on post 9582


----------



## dawidezzo

New beta bios for PG, 7.06 is available


----------



## leaglezone

dawidezzo said:


> New beta bios for PG, 7.06 is available


Wait what, where?


----------



## kithylin

leaglezone said:


> Wait what, where?


I just checked and it's not for the X370 Taichi. The Taichi is still only on 7.04


----------



## dawidezzo

leaglezone said:


> Wait what, where?


ASRock > Support


----------



## ivanivanko

wat shall we do when they release official non-beta 5000-support bios?
celebrate champagne


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> wat shall we do when they release official non-beta 5000-support bios?
> celebrate champagne


That might not ever happen (I don't think it will). Probably this beta bios we have now is all we're ever going to get. We should be happy enough that we have this already.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> That might not ever happen (I don't think it will). Probably this beta bios we have now is all we're ever going to get. We should be happy enough that we have this already.


it should happen, Pro4 got 7.10 non-beta right away, no reason not to release for the rest


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> it should happen, Pro4 got 7.10 non-beta right away, no reason not to release for the rest


There is a reason. ASRock could decide to pull "An Asus" and only release certain bios's for some models but not for others. There's nothing saying that just because they released it for other models of motherboards that they will also release it for this motherboard. I mean I really hope we do get a stable bios with Ryzen 5000 series support but I'm happy enough with what we have now if that never happens.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> There is a reason. ASRock could decide to pull "An Asus" and only release certain bios's for some models but not for others. There's nothing saying that just because they released it for other models of motherboards that they will also release it for this motherboard. I mean I really hope we do get a stable bios with Ryzen 5000 series support but I'm happy enough with what we have now if that never happens.


I asked JZ, and it seems that you are right, unfortunately 
(page translated from German)


----------



## Mahatma Ghandi

Beta is only a word....


----------



## LuciferX

Mahatma Ghandi said:


> Beta is only a word....


Yeah, my old gigabyte socket 775 with beta bios still works perfectly fine with a c2q as htpc … we need to ask for stable bugs free betas (sounds contradictory? yes [emoji23])


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuciferX

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D CPU Gets BIOS Support on Gigabyte's 500 & 400 Series AM4 Motherboards

The latest Gigabyte BIOS is based on the AGESA ComboV2 PI 1.2.0.6B BIOS which improves upon the 1.2.0.5 BIOS Firmware which introduced a few bugs when running with fTPM mode enabled. The new BIOS not only updates your motherboard to the new BIOS firmware but also adds new support for 'Upcoming New CPU' which is the AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D. Another interesting feature added in the new BIOS is the reenabling of the 'Max CPU Boost Clock Override' option for AMD's Vermeer (Ryzen 5000) CPUs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polkfan

Been like a month now?
7.04 is perfect
I use my PC for work(Virtual machines) and LOTS of encodes (Handbrake)
Not to mention games and its 100% perfect.

Now with Zen 3 prices coming down i might actually grab a 5950X for $600 why the eff not?


----------



## kithylin

polkfan said:


> Now with Zen 3 prices coming down i might actually grab a 5950X for $600 why the eff not?


I would suggest you wait on that. AMD's Zen3D is going to launch literally any day now and they may include a 5950X3D processor with the launch which would have significantly more cache and be a good bit faster.


----------



## kbios

kithylin said:


> I would suggest you wait on that. AMD's Zen3D is going to launch literally any day now and they may include a 5950X3D processor with the launch which would have significantly more cache and be a good bit faster.


We don't know if they'll release an x370 bios for the 3D processors tho


----------



## kithylin

kbios said:


> We don't know if they'll release an x370 bios for the 3D processors tho


You are correct. We do not know that for sure yet. But if they were to buy a 5950X now, and say in 1 or 2 months from now we see that there is a 5950X3D and a new bios then that would be sad that they could of waited just a little while and had something better.


----------



## garych

now they have to make another bios update Intermittent System Stutter Experienced with fTPM Enabled on Windows® 10 and 11 | AMD


----------



## zhadoom

garych said:


> now they have to make another bios update Intermittent System Stutter Experienced with fTPM Enabled on Windows® 10 and 11 | AMD


Best solution: disable fTPM ( was the default until the damned windows11 release ) and use linux
If you really need Windows11 and don't want to wait ... TPM 2.0 Encryption Security Module AMDB550 IntelB450 IntelB460 For Computer Win | eBay

Question: Windows10 doesn't need fTPM at all. Why the hell fTPM causes trouble now ?


----------



## kithylin

zhadoom said:


> Question: Windows10 doesn't need fTPM at all. Why the hell fTPM causes trouble now ?


Because Microsoft wrote it in to Windows 11 as an artificial requirement and everyone seems to think windows 11 requires it to install and function. Which it does, by default. The installer can be modified to install windows 11 without the fTPM requirement however if people are tech-savy and know how to copy-paste files and modify an ISO.


----------



## garych

zhadoom said:


> Best solution: disable fTPM ( was the default until the damned windows11 release ) and use linux
> If you really need Windows11 and don't want to wait ... TPM 2.0 Encryption Security Module AMDB550 IntelB450 IntelB460 For Computer Win | eBay
> 
> Question: Windows10 doesn't need fTPM at all. Why the hell fTPM causes trouble now ?


It's not the matter of OS requiring it or not, what if you need that function working? So they have to fix advertised function, plus some people also have this issue even with discrete TPM module.


----------



## zhadoom

garych said:


> It's not the matter of OS requiring it or not, what if you need that function working? So they have to fix advertised function, plus some people also have this issue even with discrete TPM module.


If the problem persist even with external TPM 2.0 modules, implies an windows11 defect ... or being paranoid an favouring to Intel.


----------



## jrcbandit

Just install Windows 11 with fTPM on, then disable it after the initial install. It is not needed at all for W11 to function properly. I doubt we will get an updated BIOS with this fix, plus an updated BIOS could introduce bugs/instability or memory limitations.


----------



## polkfan

Microsoft needs to release a ver of W11 in 2025 without the TPM requirement. I have ZERO plans to switch to 11 until features are actually being used like direct storage this is the first OS in history that i didn't jump on day 1 for some reason i just don't want to mess around with buggy software anymore like i used too. I was a early adaptor for Vista and 7,8,8.1,10

7 Alpha was actually really amazing i used it a year before 7 even came out 11 feels super rushed and overall needs a good 2y at least imo i mean last time i used it file explorer was slow lol like how on earth do you mess that up 10 is so snappy and fast.


----------



## garych

I like the new settings app in Windows 11 and overall it's pretty good now.
The only major downside is inflexible taskbar customization, but that I got fixed with StartAllBack.


----------



## kithylin

I thought this was supposed to be a thread to discuss the X370 Taichi.. why are we discussing anything to do with Microsoft Windows in here?


----------



## thomasck

Our beloved Taichi is now where she deservs, in the "wall of the fame" 
Stills fuctioning, but as electricity now is up almost 50% in the UK I will back off from this third rig. I could not let this beauty be sitting in the box.
All the best guys!



Spoiler


----------



## polkfan

kithylin said:


> I thought this was supposed to be a thread to discuss the X370 Taichi.. why are we discussing anything to do with Microsoft Windows in here?


TPM thing but i have something else to ask you guys do any of you own external hard drives on this board? When i have mine plugged in it takes Windows like 40 seconds to start and i don't have any ISO's on them and the boot order is for Windows first on my nvme.
When i unplug them the PC starts so fast its amazing. I mean this isn't a big deal but i was wondering if anyone else notices this?


----------



## kithylin

polkfan said:


> TPM thing but i have something else to ask you guys do any of you own external hard drives on this board? When i have mine plugged in it takes Windows like 40 seconds to start and i don't have any ISO's on them and the boot order is for Windows first on my nvme.
> When i unplug them the PC starts so fast its amazing. I mean this isn't a big deal but i was wondering if anyone else notices this?


A friend of mine with an Asus B450 motherboard had this exact same issue. And I've seen it myself with an external hard drive connected to my X570 motherboard. This seems to be a general AMD <-> Windows issue I think and probably not specific to the X370 Taichi.


----------



## polkfan

kithylin said:


> A friend of mine with an Asus B450 motherboard had this exact same issue. And I've seen it myself with an external hard drive connected to my X570 motherboard. This seems to be a general AMD <-> Windows issue I think and probably not specific to the X370 Taichi.


Yeah i just wish it wasn't so common i think it happens to my brother as well and he owns a MSI B450 board + 1600AF


----------



## kithylin

AMD reverses course, will support Ryzen 5000 in old B350 and X370 motherboards


New AGESA update will add official support for A320, B350, and X370 boards.




arstechnica.com





This was posted today. Soon we should have an official non-beta bios for the X370 Taichi including Zen3D support.


----------



## leaglezone

Just found out with PG bios 7.06, i was able to get my ram up from previously 3400 to 3533 stable using 2700x at 4.2ghz.


----------



## papatsonis

fellow Taichi-ers, just a warning

With the latest AMD Chipset drivers and Win11, i had issues (like others) described here


----------



## numlock66

Any of you tested this https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X470 Taichi(L4.88)ROM.zip ? There is support for 5000 family?


----------



## papatsonis

numlock66 said:


> Any of you tested this https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X470 Taichi(L4.88)ROM.zip ? There is support for 5000 family?












agesa 1.2.0.6b.. maybe will arrive soon to us also


----------



## numlock66

papatsonis said:


> View attachment 2552189
> 
> 
> agesa 1.2.0.6b.. maybe will arrive soon to us also


AMD officially said all 300 boards will have 5000 support with AGESA 1.2.0.7
AMD Ryzen Desktop Spring Update - YouTube


----------



## LuciferX

numlock66 said:


> AMD officially said all 300 board will have 5000 support with AGESA 1.2.0.7
> AMD Ryzen Desktop Spring Update - YouTube


They should fix tpm bug in the future so we can expect newer versions during may? (Microsoft will be happy, more pcs running Windows 11)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numlock66

LuciferX said:


> They should fix tpm bug in the future so we can expect newer versions during may? (Microsoft will be happy, more pcs running Windows 11)


I do because he said official support and 1.2.0.7 is a complete rewrited code.


----------



## zhadoom

papatsonis said:


> View attachment 2552189
> 
> 
> agesa 1.2.0.6b.. maybe will arrive soon to us also


Removed Pinnacle Ridge support even with 32MB BIOS chip in Taichi X470 ...


----------



## numlock66

zhadoom said:


> Removed Pinnacle Ridge support even with 32MB BIOS chip in Taichi X470 ...


No. Not removed. It is necessary new version of Ryzen SMU Checker.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> AMD reverses course, will support Ryzen 5000 in old B350 and X370 motherboards
> 
> 
> New AGESA update will add official support for A320, B350, and X370 boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arstechnica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was posted today. Soon we should have an official non-beta bios for the X370 Taichi including Zen3D support.


it will be a "Selective Beta BIOS Update"


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> it will be a "Selective Beta BIOS Update"


Could you please provide us a link to where you found this information instead of picking a random image off the internet and sticking it in here with no source?


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> Could you please provide us a link to where you found this information instead of picking a random image off the internet and sticking it in here with no source?


rANdOm ImAgE from AMD themselves AMD Ryzen Desktop Spring Update - YouTube
picked up from my screenshot from video link in post above from this thread


----------



## ricesteam

I finally upgraded but at what cost...?

With AMD official announcement to support 5000 series on X370 mobos, I decided to take the plunge since the 5900x was on sale from my local computer shop.

Pre-upgrade, I was running 2700x. My bios was on 5.10. I flashed to 7.0 beta then to 7.04 beta with no issues. I was able to boot into my existing Windows successfully. I ran prime95 for 15 min and computer was stable.

It goes downhill from here.

I'm well aware of the common issue with AMD's stock cooler and the stock thermal paste/glue. I prepared myself for it. What's videos, read user accounts and let it run Prime95 for 30 mins. None of that helped because I still bent a few pins. In the process of trying to straighten out the pins, I managed to break one...I was planning to sell it to help cover some cost of the upgrade.

Now that I have no choice but to install the 5900x. Thankfully, it was pretty straight foward. I bought a Dark Rock TF2 cooler with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste. I was able to POST but...no boot drive?

My NVME drive is not detected. It doesn't show up in the bios. I don't know what happened. I tried various settings to try to get it detected. I must have damaged it during the swap since I left it on the mobo.

I have to figure it out later. I have to get windows install so I can test the upgraded system's stability.

I went ahead and installed Win10 on my SATA SSD. I couldn't preserve the data on it so I lost some files in the process...

But wait, win10 wouldn't install. After looking up an error code, turns out my wifi card was the culprit. Disabling through the bios wasn't enough, I had to physically disconnect the card, which was hassle because I wanted to avoid disassembling everything in the first place.

With the wifi card out of the way, I was able to install Win10 and perform some stability tests. Fortunately, it's been stable as a rock.

This upgrade came with some sacrifices. With my luck, I'm not doing any more in-place upgrades. Next time, everything will be new.

_tl;dr: 5900x seems stable with Taichi x370 7.04 Beta

Edit: Holy thermal cement! (circled the missing pin)







_


----------



## wizardwiz

ricesteam said:


> I finally upgraded but at what cost...?
> 
> With AMD official announcement to support 5000 series on X370 mobos, I decided to take the plunge since the 5900x was on sale from my local computer shop.
> 
> Pre-upgrade, I was running 2700x. My bios was on 5.10. I flashed to 7.0 beta then to 7.04 beta with no issues. I was able to boot into my existing Windows successfully. I ran prime95 for 15 min and computer was stable.
> 
> It goes downhill from here.
> 
> I'm well aware of the common issue with AMD's stock cooler and the stock thermal paste/glue. I prepared myself for it. What's videos, read user accounts and let it run Prime95 for 30 mins. None of that helped because I still bent a few pins. In the process of trying to straighten out the pins, I managed to break one...I was planning to sell it to help cover some cost of the upgrade.
> 
> Now that I have no choice but to install the 5900x. Thankfully, it was pretty straight foward. I bought a Dark Rock TF2 cooler with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste. I was able to POST but...no boot drive?
> 
> My NVME drive is not detected. It doesn't show up in the bios. I don't know what happened. I tried various settings to try to get it detected. I must have damaged it during the swap since I left it on the mobo.
> 
> I have to figure it out later. I have to get windows install so I can test the upgraded system's stability.
> 
> I went ahead and installed Win10 on my SATA SSD. I couldn't preserve the data on it so I lost some files in the process...
> 
> But wait, win10 wouldn't install. After looking up an error code, turns out my wifi card was the culprit. Disabling through the bios wasn't enough, I had to physically disconnect the card, which was hassle because I wanted to avoid disassembling everything in the first place.
> 
> With the wifi card out of the way, I was able to install Win10 and perform some stability tests. Fortunately, it's been stable as a rock.
> 
> This upgrade came with some sacrifices. With my luck, I'm not doing any more in-place upgrades. Next time, everything will be new.
> 
> _tl;dr: 5900x seems stable with Taichi x370 7.04 Beta_


Did you made any changes to the PBO section ? i.e PPT/EDC/TDC values ? when mine is set to auto it won't boot


----------



## ricesteam

wizardwiz said:


> Did you made any changes to the PBO section ? i.e PPT/EDC/TDC values ? when mine is set to auto it won't boot


Nope, they're all on auto/default. Are they related to NVME drives? My pc boots, it just won't detect the PCIe NVME drive. I don't have spare parts to test whether the drive is broken.


----------



## wizardwiz

ricesteam said:


> Nope, they're all on auto/default. Are they related to NVME drives? My pc boots, it just won't detect the PCIe NVME drive. I don't have spare parts to test whether the drive is broken.


I don't think It is related to NVMe drives. I had to manually set it to "Motherboard" and it now run perfectly well.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

ricesteam said:


> Nope, they're all on auto/default. Are they related to NVME drives? My pc boots, it just won't detect the PCIe NVME drive. I don't have spare parts to test whether the drive is broken.


Have you tried using a different slot?


----------



## ricesteam

Dekaohtoura said:


> Have you tried using a different slot?


There's already a M.2 SSD attached to the other slot which is working fine. I didn't try a swap yet. Thankfully, ssd prices have been decreasing so I ordered a new drive which should arrive next week.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

ricesteam said:


> Nope, they're all on auto/default. Are they related to NVME drives? My pc boots, it just won't detect the PCIe NVME drive. I don't have spare parts to test whether the drive is broken.


Have you tried using a different slot?


ricesteam said:


> There's already a M.2 SSD attached to the other slot which is working fine. I didn't try a swap yet. Thankfully, ssd prices have been decreasing so I ordered a new drive which should arrive next week.


You should try removing the drive, blowing in the m2 slot and putting it back again, carefully. 
I was experiencing something similar when I first used a m2 nvme (top slot)...the drive would work fine, until after some hours/days it would just disappear from device manager/bios. 
Reseatting it solved the problem. Try doing the same, try swapping m2 slots (see if the other drive works on the "dead" slot or if the nvme works on the other slot). 
Declaring it dead is a bit premature, I think.


----------



## ricesteam

Dekaohtoura said:


> Declaring it dead is a bit premature, I think.


Very good point. At first I did try to reseat it but it still failed. At the time, I was in a rush to confirm I didn't also borked my new investment so I installed Win10 to run stability tests.

I just did a swap as suggested, and you're right, it's working now. If I wasn't so rattled by my destroyed 2700x, I would have been calm enough to try the swap which would have saved me time and data. Lesson learned...maybe...


----------



## Dekaohtoura

ricesteam said:


> Very good point. At first I did try to reseat it but it still failed. At the time, I was in a rush to confirm I didn't also borked my new investment so I installed Win10 to run stability tests.
> 
> I just did a swap as suggested, and you're right, it's working now. If I wasn't so rattled by my destroyed 2700x, I would have been calm enough to try the swap which would have saved me time and data. Lesson learned...maybe...


Glad to hear it.

Swap slots, swap drives, everything will probably work.

As for the 2700X, bummer (you can hc repair it, but only for your own use). As far as I know, though, some of the pins are redundant, you may be lucky. There are various schematics out there, might worth some digging.


----------



## wizardwiz

Did anyone managed to make curve optimizer to work? whenever I enable it, it simply crashes my PC


----------



## papatsonis

wizardwiz said:


> Did anyone managed to make curve optimizer to work? whenever I enable it, it simply crashes my PC


Me, but you need to be armed with much patience... and the classic corecycler doesnt help much..

In my case even with 30 in all cores, i could pass corecycler... Afterwards i tried to catch errors by capturing a repeated action on browser and playback in loop (open tabs, play youtube, etc), had some result but didnt caught all... Eventually i put a filter/rule on EventViewer for the WHEA18 errors (that note the APIC ID of the failed core, thus you can see where you need to adjust the CO offset) and in a given period of time ,i was able to adjust the failing cores. I'd suggest to mark the best cores in each CCD and except them to set all the other 8 cores (for the 5900x) in -30. Check of course 1st with core cycler and then given a period of mixed pc usage monitor if any of these will fail and reduce the offset accordingly. for the 4 best cores, i'd suggest to start from 0 negative offset and start to increase core by core, until you meet instability in one core, then only move to the rest 3 of the 4. I wish it was 1 click procedure...


----------



## ricesteam

wizardwiz said:


> Did anyone managed to make curve optimizer to work? whenever I enable it, it simply crashes my PC


Mine is working with 7.04. I was able to run Cinebench r23 no problems with -20 on all cores. But an hour or two of regular usage/browsing, my computer would reboot. I'm now on -15 all cores.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

wizardwiz said:


> Did anyone managed to make curve optimizer to work? whenever I enable it, it simply crashes my PC


Works fine on my 5600x. Gaming, idling, browser/media, no problems at all for the last 2 months. 
Project Hydra did the trick for me, it has a built-in feature that tests each core extensively and suggests per core co values. 
After using it's suggestions, I managed to get even better results with 1-2 hours of testing.


----------



## wizardwiz

Dekaohtoura said:


> Works fine on my 5600x. Gaming, idling, browser/media, no problems at all for the last 2 months.
> Project Hydra did the trick for me, it has a built-in feature that tests each core extensively and suggests per core co values.
> After using it's suggestions, I managed to get even better results with 1-2 hours of testing.


OK , for now managed to set CO to negative 10 on all cores and +200Mhz and it is stable. Thanks guys, for the useful tips.
P.S I had reverted back to previous chipset drivers from AMD and it seems more stable. Latest drivers were simply crashing all the time


----------



## barrubba

I've cloned OS and installed 980 pro.
All good but windows boot stucks before starting, aniway I an see the round icon rotating, just for 20 second.. Then at reboot ask me to recover for not good shut down..
Same issue trying installing it on both m2 port.
System start correctly in safe mode! 
What I can do?


----------



## barrubba

Solved, restarted a couple of time and now it's OK! Very strange.. Now another issue: on m2_2 I've moved 860 evo sata m2 but is not recognised. Why?


----------



## garych

barrubba said:


> Now another issue: on m2_2 I've moved 860 evo sata m2 but is not recognised. Why?


m2_2 doesn't support SATA drives, only PCIe up to 2.0 x4, according to manual


----------



## Czarcastic

garych said:


> m2_2 doesn't support SATA drives, only PCIe up to 2.0 x4, according to manual
> 
> View attachment 2553049


Yeah, I had a western digital sata blue M.2 and it wouldn't be detected in M2_2 so I had to return it and get the Intel PCIE M.2.


----------



## barrubba

Ok now I'm. Using an external m2 to usb3 adapter but maybe better and faster an internal pcie adapter? Any product suggestions?


----------



## Czarcastic

barrubba said:


> Ok now I'm. Using an external m2 to usb3 adapter but maybe better and faster an internal pcie adapter? Any product suggestions?


Any nvme m.2 drive should work, I have this drive: 1TB Intel 660P NVMe M.2 SSD $85 + Free Shipping 03-15-2022


----------



## barrubba

Czarcastic said:


> Any nvme m.2 drive should work, I have this drive: 1TB Intel 660P NVMe M.2 SSD $85 + Free Shipping 03-15-2022


I've the drive! Before it was installed in m2ultra where I've installed today new 980 pro. So I want to use the same ssd that I can't install in m2-2 slot,through an adapter.. I've seen some m2 to pcie internal adapter


----------



## garych

barrubba said:


> I've the drive! Before it was installed in m2ultra where I've installed today new 980 pro. So I want to use the same ssd that I can't install in m2-2 slot,through an adapter.. I've seen some m2 to pcie internal adapter


maybe this will be better for you, no need to use PCIe slot, just put it in the 2.5" enclosure (image is clickable)
enclosure alone is just $10


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> maybe this will be better for you, no need to use PCIe slot, just put it in the 2.5" enclosure (image is clickable)
> enclosure alone is just $10
> 
> View attachment 2553104


USB (even 3.0) severely limits the speed of an NVME drive to less than half it's performance. Most of the point of having an NVME drive is the speed of it. Putting one in a USB 3.0 enclosure is kind of silly.. just get a flash drive at that point.


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> USB (even 3.0) severely limits the speed of an NVME drive to less than half it's performance. Most of the point of having an NVME drive is the speed of it. Putting one in a USB 3.0 enclosure is kind of silly.. just get a flash drive at that point.


if you read the thread, we're talking about SATA M.2 (860 EVO), also, the image clearly shows no support for NVME drives if you look at the connector keys


----------



## MgoZ

wizardwiz said:


> Did anyone managed to make curve optimizer to work? whenever I enable it, it simply crashes my PC


My 5800x is working perfect with bios 7.04 and this settings to boost 4900 Mhz:

PBO: Advanced
PBO Limits: Manual
PPT Limits: 142
TDC Limits: 95
EDC Limits: 140
Scalar: Auto
Max CPU Boost Clock Override: 50 Mhz

Curve optimizer:
Core 0: -0
Core 1: -15
Core 2: -15
Core 3: -15
Core 4: -30
Core 5: -10
Core 6: -5
Core 7: -30

I tested stability with corecycler (first prime95 config and second y-cruncher config) running 3 hours per core (24 hour complete test) and 2 hour aida64 to multicore.

At the beginning i had crashes too due i tested stability very lightly but wasn't stable. I was too optimistic.


----------



## wizardwiz

MgoZ said:


> My 5800x is working perfect with bios 7.04 and this settings to boost 4900 Mhz:
> 
> PBO: Advanced
> PBO Limits: Manual
> PPT Limits: 142
> TDC Limits: 95
> EDC Limits: 140
> Scalar: Auto
> Max CPU Boost Clock Override: 50 Mhz
> 
> Curve optimizer:
> Core 0: -0
> Core 1: -15
> Core 2: -15
> Core 3: -15
> Core 4: -30
> Core 5: -10
> Core 6: -5
> Core 7: -30
> 
> I tested stability with corecycler (first prime95 config and second y-cruncher config) running 3 hours per core (24 hour complete test) and 2 hour aida64 to multicore.
> 
> At the beginning i had crashes too due i tested stability very lightly but wasn't stable. I was too optimistic.


Managed to set all cores to -15 PBO boost get to 5050Mhz, I think I'm done for now.


----------



## ZeroPenguins

Senniha said:


> Did you contacted with JZ?i see you are also german.
> Follow @Veii guide here AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: MSI M-Flash
> 
> In addition to these, there is a new way to update the bioses.
> I have added Ryzen support to the Flashrom project and descriptions for some of the previously unsupported 1.8V NOR flashes, commonly used on AM4 motherboards.
> It is almost certain that not all NOR flashes used on AM4 motherboards are currently supported however, adding the support for them is rather straightforward.
> 
> The advantage of using the custom Flashrom version is that, it not only ignores the bios protections present (secure flash) but it also can program 256Mb flashes (unlike AFUDOS, AFUEFI and AFUWin from AMI).
> 
> So far this Flashrom build has been only tested on ASUS CROSSHAIR VIII Formula motherboard.
> Because of that, it would be a good idea for the users to try this application and see if there are any issues with unsupported flash parts.
> It can be tested without any actual programming, meaning there is no risk in corrupting the bios.
> 
> Flashrom runs in DOS (*MS-DOS*, NOT FreeDOS, etc) so there are couple steps that are required to set up that environment.
> 
> Flashrom 1.1 with Ryzen support
> 
> *Windows 7 and Windows 8 users:*
> 
> 
> Download the portable version of the latest Rufus release: Rufus - The Official Website (Download, New Releases)
> Connect a USB stick to the computer and launch Rufus.
> Select the correct device from the "device" drop-down menu (the USB-stick) and select MS-DOS from the "Boot selection" drop-down menu.
> Click start and wait the process to complete.
> Extract the two .exe files found in FRZN.zip archive to the root of the USB stick.
> Reboot the system and enter the bios. Under "Boot" tab make sure that CSM is enabled (if not, enable & save). Select the correct USB device from the boot override section (NOTE: NOT the one beginning with "UEFI:").
> After the system has loaded DOS, you can type in "flashrom -p internal" command to check if the SPI controller and the flash part itself is being detected properly.
> 
> *Windows 10 users:
> Windows 10 users:*
> 
> Starting from Windows 10, Microsoft no longer supplies the files required by MS-DOS environment with the OS.
> Because of that, there are couple additional things that are required to get around the issue. First, instead of using the normal version of Rufus, you need to use a version which have been modified in a way which prevents the app from hiding the "MS-DOS" option on Win 10 systems. Secondly, you need to download the required Dll, which contains the files that are no longer supplied with Windows 10. After downloading the Dll, you need to place it to the "Windows\System32" folder in the sysroot. Then you are able to create a MS-DOS bootable USB stick using the same instructions as for Windows 7 / Windows 8. The dll can be removed after the MS-DOS bootable drive has been created, since obviously it is not used by the Win 10 system.
> 
> 
> The modified version, which I have personally compiled from Git sources can be downloaded from this link: Rufus_3.8.1579_Win10_MSDOS-Mod
> Since the required Dll file is property of Microsoft, I cannot share it. An untampered copy of the required diskcopy.dll file (e.g. on my system) has SHA-1 checksum of 6761320C6CDC0870D1DF62C2C988A8D1622CBC6E and it can be found from third party sites (such as this: diskcopy.dll from WinPCWare) through Googling the SHA-1 hash. But as I said, you can get the file from other locations / sources as well as long as you make sure its clean.
> *Demonstration Tutorial*
> The tool supports several programmers, as well as flashing GPU ROMs
> 
> Typically you do
> *dir*
> first, before you even try any command
> - to know what you have to type, as there is no TAB Autocomplete sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> flashrom -p internal -r BACKUP.BIN
> 
> Should be used in the first place
> 
> Not only do you backup NVRAM, GUID, Board Serial & current Presets
> 
> But you also Test if your Flashchip can be read,
> 
> before going the vague way of erasing and trying to write to it
> 
> Overall always do it the first time when you try it on a new board :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your filenames at *8 digits* max
> 
> We don't have TAB Support and you don't want guessing your filename
> 
> MS-DOS does support random USB removable,
> if you ever worry about your stick dying midflash / or you messed up
> your names and want to correct
> 
> But dont't count on it to reinitialise, as the files are preloaded into RAM
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w filename.bin
> This command *Erases* & *Writes* your bios (be it whatever extension) to your board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flashing process all-together takes about 5-15min
> The erasing progress for 16mb chips about 90sec
> 
> *IF *something *Fails*, let's say the stick dies mid flash and it errors out
> - DO NOT cut power to the system :exclamati
> Be sure to *keep it running* as long as you can, because it is able to support hotplug and the community can help you re-flash it from a 2nd USB
> (in case your bios file was messed up and you need to correct something or it exceeds flash size)
> Overall, keep it running and seek for help :exclamati
> The Flashrom Page has an IIRC chat, OCN is here
> - just never turn off a system after erased but failed flash
> 
> Flashing Manual <－ because -h page in ms-dos is not scroll-able
> *At the end*, cold boot your system (*PSU off*)
> often it can happen that even after SPI flash, the bios was preloaded
> - soo cutting power is recommended


Does anyone know if can you jump straight to 7.04 from 6.62 (unofficial beta) or do you have to flash to the bridge BIOS 7.00 before going to 7.04 using the above method? 

I am running a Ryzen 9 5900X.

Thanks


----------



## cscottm

ZeroPenguins said:


> Does anyone know if can you jump straight to 7.04 from 6.62 (unofficial beta) or do you have to flash to the bridge BIOS 7.00 before going to 7.04 using the above method?
> 
> I am running a Ryzen 9 5900X.
> 
> Thanks


If you're on 6.62, then using normal flash method (i.e. flashing thru the motherboard utility) won't work.

If I remember right, you have to use something like flashrom, and can flash 7.04 from that

There are instructions earlier in the post, which I made a response to it. Date wise, it would be close to the 7.04 bios release date.


----------



## kithylin

ZeroPenguins said:


> Does anyone know if can you jump straight to 7.04 from 6.62 (unofficial beta) or do you have to flash to the bridge BIOS 7.00 before going to 7.04 using the above method?
> 
> I am running a Ryzen 9 5900X.
> 
> Thanks


You have to upgrade to bios 7.00 first and then you can flash bios version 7.04. I would suggest you load defaults in your current bios and reboot before trying to flash 7.00 or 7.04. And then remember to load system defaults again at least once after loading 7.04. It clears out any previous settings from any previous bios.


----------



## numlock66

kithylin said:


> You have to upgrade to bios 7.00 first and then you can flash bios version 7.04. I would suggest you load defaults in your current bios and reboot before trying to flash 7.00 or 7.04. And then remember to load system defaults again at least once after loading 7.04. It clears out any previous settings from any previous bios.


Don't do that. If he flash 7.00 BIOS running a Ryzen 9 5900X he can't boot the motherboard to flash 7.04.


----------



## kithylin

numlock66 said:


> Don't do that. If he flash 7.00 BIOS running a Ryzen 9 5900X he can't boot the motherboard to flash 7.04.


No one else in this thread has commented about that yet? Where did you hear this from? So someone has to install an older 2000 series or 3000 series CPU just to flash the bios up to 7.04?


----------



## flaps

Recap the situation of the bios for this use veemer cpu in this motherboard. Correct me if i tell some of wrong:
1) not ufficially bios 6.62 that have the problem of set the fclk at value inferior at 1600.
2) the beta bios 7.04 (beta indicate only the bios is not confirmed to amd but completly stable) with not support to the precision boost overdrive and the sam (smart access memory) . this limitation is imposed from AMD.
3) official bios of taichi 470 that compromise the function of led in the motherboard, but have the support to the precision boost overdrive and the smart access memory.
My question is this why not one use the third option: is not more compatible with this motherboard? (first all tell the two motherboard are similar and is sufficient only prey attention to the dimension of trhe bios for use it)


----------



## kithylin

flaps said:


> 3) official bios of taichi 470 that compromise the function of led in the motherboard, but have the support to the precision boost overdrive and the smart access memory.
> My question is this why not one use the third option: is not more compatible with this motherboard? (first all tell the two motherboard are similar and is sufficient only prey attention to the dimension of trhe bios for use it)


If you flash the bios from X470 Taichi -> Into your X370 Taichi then you do it at your own peril. It might work. Or it might not work. It might damage your X370 taichi to the point it can't be repaired or it might damage your CPU. Some people have claimed it works fine but there is still a risk involved with that. It's up to you if you try that.


----------



## flaps

Yes, but where are this person than flash the bios of 470 for tell the difference, the advantage, the svantage, the risk and the compromise respect the bios 7.04.


----------



## ZeroPenguins

cscottm said:


> If you're on 6.62, then using normal flash method (i.e. flashing thru the motherboard utility) won't work.
> 
> If I remember right, you have to use something like flashrom, and can flash 7.04 from that
> 
> There are instructions earlier in the post, which I made a response to it. Date wise, it would be close to the 7.04 bios release date.


Just to clarify, I was planning on using the flashrom method, I was just wondering if I could jump directly to 7.04 and skip 7.00 since I am using the flashrom method.


----------



## cscottm

ZeroPenguins said:


> Just to clarify, I was planning on using the flashrom method, I was just wondering if I could jump directly to 7.04 and skip 7.00 since I am using the flashrom method.


Ok, if I remember correctly, I used flashrom with 7.04 and that was it, as in pretty certain I didn't flash anything a 2nd time. It wouldn't surprise me if 6.62 was like 7.0 and that already took care of the bridging.


----------



## cscottm

numlock66 said:


> Don't do that. If he flash 7.00 BIOS running a Ryzen 9 5900X he can't boot the motherboard to flash 7.04.


Where did it say that 7.0 didn't work with Ryzen 5000 series?


----------



## ZeroPenguins

cscottm said:


> Ok, if I remember correctly, I used flashrom with 7.04 and that was it, as in pretty certain I didn't flash anything a 2nd time. It wouldn't surprise me if 6.62 was like 7.0 and that already took care of the bridging.


Thanks a bunch cscottm! I will give it a shot this weekend  I will report back how it goes.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

flaps said:


> 2) the beta bios 7.04 (beta indicate only the bios is not confirmed to amd but completly stable) with not support to the precision boost overdrive and the sam (smart access memory) . this limitation is imposed from AMD.


Who told you that?
I'm on 7.04 (upgrade from 7.03, 7.03 installed via flashrom from 6.62), PBO works fine, SAM work (adrenaline reports it's on, at least).


----------



## fcchin

flaps said:


> Yes, but where are this person than flash the bios of 470 for tell the difference, the advantage, the svantage, the risk and the compromise respect the bios 7.04.


search this thread, numerous reportsss and sharing by a few members, I'm currently using x470_taichi's 4.88 in my x370 taichi and win11









Search results for query: x470







www.overclock.net


----------



## Dekaohtoura

fcchin said:


> search this thread, numerous reportsss and sharing by a few members, I'm currently using x470_taichi's 4.88 in my x370 taichi and win11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search results for query: x470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


Yes, but we're asking about X470 crossflash working with Ryzen 5xxx series, not 3xxx.


----------



## flaps

This is my original post:
Recap the situation of the bios for this use veemer cpu in this motherboard. Correct me if i tell some of wrong:
1) not ufficially bios 6.62 that have the problem of set the fclk at value inferior at 1600.
2) the beta bios 7.04 (beta indicate only the bios is not confirmed to amd but completly stable) with not support to the precision boost overdrive and the sam (smart access memory) . this limitation is imposed from AMD.
3) official bios of taichi 470 that compromise the function of led in the motherboard, but have the support to the precision boost overdrive and the smart access memory.
My question is this why not one use the third option: is not more compatible with this motherboard? (first all tell the two motherboard are similar and is sufficient only prey attention to the dimension of trhe bios for use it) 

I refer to x370 motherboard with bios of 470( this is the tread for the x370) and thanks for the reply also i read in precedence a lot of person that tell this .Arrive to me the processor and want simple undestand the difference for decide the best option.
I not have the possibility to verify and now undestand firmware 7.04 for x370 have the support for the precision boost 2 and sam work (correct me if i m in error and thanks for the reply)


----------



## Dekaohtoura

flaps said:


> This is my original post:
> Recap the situation of the bios for this use veemer cpu in this motherboard. Correct me if i tell some of wrong:
> 1) not ufficially bios 6.62 that have the problem of set the fclk at value inferior at 1600.
> 2) the beta bios 7.04 (beta indicate only the bios is not confirmed to amd but completly stable) with not support to the precision boost overdrive and the sam (smart access memory) . this limitation is imposed from AMD.
> 3) official bios of taichi 470 that compromise the function of led in the motherboard, but have the support to the precision boost overdrive and the smart access memory.
> My question is this why not one use the third option: is not more compatible with this motherboard? (first all tell the two motherboard are similar and is sufficient only prey attention to the dimension of trhe bios for use it)
> 
> I refer to x370 motherboard with bios of 470( this is the tread for the x370) and thanks for the reply also i read in precedence a lot of person that tell this .Arrive to me the processor and want simple undestand the difference for decide the best option.
> I not have the possibility to verify and now undestand firmware 7.04 for x370 have the support for the precision boost 2 and sam work (correct me if i m in error and thanks for the reply)


1) No, not true. 
2) PBO works, SAM works (but requires modded drivers. however, ReBAR works).
3) Don't know


----------



## Senniha

ZeroPenguins said:


> Does anyone know if can you jump straight to 7.04 from 6.62 (unofficial beta) or do you have to flash to the bridge BIOS 7.00 before going to 7.04 using the above method?
> 
> I am running a Ryzen 9 5900X.
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can.I have made successful this process many times testing x470 taichi and rolling to P6.62 and 7.04 directly.


----------



## kithylin

Senniha said:


> Yes you can.I have made successful this process many times testing x470 taichi and rolling to P6.62 and 7.04 directly.


So if we don't need the 7.00 bridge bios on the ASRock website then why did they even bother creating it and releasing it with instructions that we have to flash to 7.00 before flashing to 7.04 right there on the website? Personally I would think: "Surely the people that made my motherboard would know what is necessary to update the bios correctly." ... surely.... ?????????


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> So if we don't need the 7.00 bridge bios on the ASRock website then why did they even bother creating it and releasing it with instructions that we have to flash to 7.00 before flashing to 7.04 right there on the website? Personally I would think: "Surely the people that made my motherboard would know what is necessary to update the bios correctly." ... surely.... ?????????


BIOS v7.00 was created with the intention of being a bridge version between last official Asrock BIOS (v6.40, support up to R3xxx) and v7.02 that would provide support for R5xxx cpus.

BIOS v6.62/6.63 were unofficial, leaked versions, that Asrock neither acknowledged nor supported.

v7.00 was created for v6.40, not v6.62/3 and noone can say what will/would happen if an attempt was made to use the bridge BIOS. Most probably, if we were using a 5xxx cpu (like me and other users) with 6.63 we wouldn't be able to boot/enter bios after the initial upgrade and we wouldn't be able to flash v7.03. I'm not even sure if v7.00 would work if v6.62/3 was already installed.

So, Asrock does know what is necessary to upgrade correctly (6.40->7.00->7.03), but states nothing at all about 6.62/3


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> I'm not even sure if v7.00 would work if v6.62/3 was already installed.
> 
> So, Asrock does know what is necessary to upgrade correctly (6.40->7.00->7.03), but states nothing at all about 6.62/3


We do know. I personally documented it in this thread when I did the upgrade and other people documented it too (which is what encouraged me to go do it). I was using v6.62 and I flashed 7.00 from the website then flashed the later 7.04 from 7.00 and I had zero issues or problems. However I am using a 2000 series chip in this motherboard and not a 5000 series CPU.


----------



## Senniha

kithylin said:


> We do know. I personally documented it in this thread when I did the upgrade and other people documented it too (which is what encouraged me to go do it). I was using v6.62 and I flashed 7.00 from the website then flashed the later 7.04 from 7.00 and I had zero issues or problems. However I am using a 2000 series chip in this motherboard and not a 5000 series CPU.


He was refering the flashmod method.With Instant flash from bios we cant flash direct to 7.04 and you need also pre Zen3 cpu.If you already have Zen3 installed with P6.62 then with flashmod you go to any bios you want as it wipes the entire bios.End of story.


----------



## kithylin

Senniha said:


> He was refering the flashmod method.With Instant flash from bios we cant flash direct to 7.04 and you need also pre Zen3 cpu.If you already have Zen3 installed with P6.62 then with flashmod you go to any bios you want as it wipes the entire bios.End of story.


I just re-read the posts by Dekaohtoura that I was replying to and that I quoted. Neither me nor Dekaohtoura ever mentioned using the flashmod or flashrom method anywhere in our discussion. That was another user discussing something else. I was replying to what Dekaohtoura wrote, not some other user. That's why I quoted Dekaohtoura in my reply and not someone else.


----------



## Ogger151

kithylin said:


> And now that I have it here on 7.04 it lets me run this same chip at 3600 Mhz ram speed stable.


Thank you you answered my question. I actually had 4 sticks of FlareX 3200 cas14 and I threw all four sticks in my X370 Bios7.04 and all four worked at the correct speed but now I was about to sell my 4 sticks of 3600 on eBay but now after reading your post I am going to give them a try first! I hope all four will work that would give me 32GB of 3600 cas18!


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> We do know. I personally documented it in this thread when I did the upgrade and other people documented it too (which is what encouraged me to go do it). I was using v6.62 and I flashed 7.00 from the website then flashed the later 7.04 from 7.00 and I had zero issues or problems. However I am using a 2000 series chip in this motherboard and not a 5000 series CPU.


But that's the problem. We don't know if R5xxx will work with v7.0 after upgrading from 6.63


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> But that's the problem. We don't know if R5xxx will work with v7.0 after upgrading from 6.63


Someone is going to just have to take a leap and try it and report back to us if it worked or not. Hopefully they have an older ryzen chip sitting around to recover with.


----------



## garych

how do you expect any 5000 chip to work if it has same AGESA as 6.40 in it?


----------



## numlock66

Bridge bios 7.00 DOES NOT boot Renoir Vermeer Cezanne.


----------



## kithylin

numlock66 said:


> Bridge bios 7.00 DOES NOT boot Renoir Vermeer Cezanne.


Thank you for confirming this. So now we know: Anyone using 6.62 or 6.63 bios with a 5000 series processor must install an older processor (3000 series or older) before updating to 7.00 bridge bios (required if we use the in-bios update option) to continue and update to 7.04 beta bios (official beta 5000 series support from ASRock) then they can install their 5000 series processor again after updating to 7.04 bios version.


----------



## 1devomer

numlock66 said:


> Bridge bios 7.00 DOES NOT boot Renoir Vermeer Cezanne.
> View attachment 2555093


We already checked the 7.00 bios when Asrock released the bios combo, we already stated that it was not compatible the 20 of January.
This thread has been making mold from some time now, reporting it to mods availed nothing.
If you lurke in this thread, be sure to double-check the information you get from it.

A programmer or Flashrom are needed if one wishes to jump from the 6.62 to the 7.04, when already running a 5k series cpu.
Asrock did nothing to include the 6.62 bios users, to its bios upgrade path list, which is despicable!


----------



## garych

kithylin said:


> Thank you for confirming this. So now we know: Anyone using 6.62 or 6.63 bios with a 5000 series processor must install an older processor (3000 series or older) before updating to 7.00 bridge bios (required if we use the in-bios update option) to continue and update to 7.04 beta bios (official beta 5000 series support from ASRock) then they can install their 5000 series processor again after updating to 7.04 bios version.


I've said it here the day the BIOS came out.
It's also been the default for bridge BIOS'es to have the same AGESA as BIOS it's bridging from, long before this, nothing surprising.


----------



## kithylin

1devomer said:


> This thread has been making mold from some time now, reporting it to mods availed nothing.


I'm pretty sure there are no active moderators here in these forums anymore. I have reported people and other things last spring and the messages are still there today. Even people that are obviously violating forum rules. I think everyone sane jumped ship with the last forum migration since it destroyed 90% of this forum in the process.


----------



## flaps

At the end i istalled the firmware 7.04 and the ryzen 5950x seem work fine in the x370 taichi . The memory work correctly to 3600 cas 16( not test for now the overclock). The only problem is this : when i try to retrieve the data of bios from usb key or memory the computer stuck all time and must turn off the pc. Happen only to me? exist a trick for solve this problem?


----------



## kithylin

flaps said:


> At the end i istalled the firmware 7.04 and the ryzen 5950x seem work fine in the x370 taichi . The memory work correctly to 3600 cas 16( not test for now the overclock). The only problem is this : when i try to retrieve the data of bios from usb key or memory the computer stuck all time and must turn off the pc. Happen only to me? exist a trick for solve this problem?


I see this too. If I try to save a bios to one of the profile slots it saves fine but if I try and load it the entire bios locks up and I have to power cycle the machine. I just gave up and assumed we can't load any OC profiles anymore.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

flaps said:


> At the end i istalled the firmware 7.04 and the ryzen 5950x seem work fine in the x370 taichi . The memory work correctly to 3600 cas 16( not test for now the overclock). The only problem is this : when i try to retrieve the data of bios from usb key or memory the computer stuck all time and must turn off the pc. Happen only to me? exist a trick for solve this problem?





kithylin said:


> I see this too. If I try to save a bios to one of the profile slots it saves fine but if I try and load it the entire bios locks up and I have to power cycle the machine. I just gave up and assumed we can't load any OC profiles anymore.


As I said before (a month ago, maybe?), I had this problem with BIOS 6.63. All I had to do was clear cmos once, load optimised defaults, f10, and after that loading profiles worked fine.

Give it a try, it will only take about 5' of your time.


----------



## flaps

Ok very thanks function perfectly. also i haven t reset the cmos only save the default setting.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> As I said before (a month ago, maybe?), I had this problem with BIOS 6.63. All I had to do was clear cmos once, load optimised defaults, f10, and after that loading profiles worked fine.
> 
> Give it a try, it will only take about 5' of your time.


I (And everyone else) typically always load defaults -> F10 -> Restart as a "standard operating procedure" after loading a new bios. I did that right after flashing 7.04 a long time ago now and so that's not the issue. It still does it despite that and it doesn't clear it. Most everyone always does that right after loading a new bios (loading defaults) so it's something else. I still have the loading profiles causing the system to lock up issue after switching to 7.04 on this board. Like I said above: I just don't bother with saving profiles anymore since we can't load em. I take photos with my phone of all the settings instead.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

flaps said:


> Ok very thanks function perfectly. also i haven t reset the cmos only save the default setting.


Glad to be of any help I can.



kithylin said:


> I (And everyone else) typically always load defaults -> F10 -> Restart as a "standard operating procedure" after loading a new bios. I did that right after flashing 7.04 a long time ago now and so that's not the issue. It still does it despite that and it doesn't clear it. Most everyone always does that right after loading a new bios (loading defaults) so it's something else. I still have the loading profiles causing the system to lock up issue after switching to 7.04 on this board. Like I said above: I just don't bother with saving profiles anymore since we can't load em. I take photos with my phone of all the settings instead.


After a new major BIOS (agesa) upgrade, any old setting should be wiped and "load optimised def" should not be necessary. Also, I think that you should revert to defaults before upgrading your BIOS.

Anyway, this method worked for me, and as far as I can understand for @flaps too. Give it another try, or modify the "prcedure". Load defaults, f10, load your saved settings (no clearing cmos) or load defaults and then load your saved profile without saving, or any combination.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> After a new major BIOS (agesa) upgrade, any old setting should be wiped and "load optimised def" should not be necessary. Also, I think that you should revert to defaults before upgrading your BIOS.


I literally just told you that I have already done that once. You even quoted my words. Are you even reading what you're quoting? I'll repeat one more time and use simpler words this time: I have already loaded defaults once on this board. After loading system defaults I hit F10 to save and restart immediately after loading the 7.04 bios on this motherboard as the very first thing I did. That did not fix the issue. The issue is still there. Even after doing this I am unable to load saved profiles. It does not work at all. I hope you can actually read my words this time. If you are some how unable to understand what I am writing I could repeat it yet again. Maybe I could write the words a different way for you. I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm being rude or mean here but having to repeat myself multiple times is very annoying.

EDIT: Also no I am not going to go load defaults now and re-enter all of that stuff in all the menus again. I've already done it once and it didn't fix it. It's not going to be any different to do it now. And it's a lot of settings to re-enter for my overclock and all of the custom ram timings I have.


----------



## Czarcastic

The method that Dekaohtoura described worked for me in wanting to load profiles. I don't know why it's not working for the other user.


----------



## kithylin

Czarcastic said:


> The method that Dekaohtoura described worked for me in wanting to load profiles. I don't know why it's not working for the other user.


What processor are you using with 7.04 bios? Is it a 5000 series? Maybe that's the difference.


----------



## Czarcastic

kithylin said:


> What processor are you using with 7.04 bios? Is it a 5000 series? Maybe that's the difference.


5900X


----------



## variant

Anyone happen to successfully run 2x32GB 3600mhz DDR4 with a 5000 series?


----------



## kithylin

Czarcastic said:


> 5900X


That could be the issue. Maybe the 7.04 bios is "Designed for" the 5000 series. I'm still using an older 2000 series chip with it, the R5-2600. The main reason I updated was I plan to put a 5000 series chip in my X370 Taichi later. It's just not happened for me yet. Money and stuff. I have more important things to spend money on like vehicle repairs and repairing the house and fence and such. But I have the bios in the system so I can just buy a chip and stick it in later.


----------



## flaps

Onother issue (also with default firmware setting of 7.04 bios ) is inherent the port usb 3:0 : 3,4,5 6 (the port near the lan) . It work correctly only one at choice and not is possible use a hub for connect more device...( seem not have sufficient power for function correctly) . The other port usb 3.0, 3,1 and 2:0 not have problem. Happen only to me? exist solution?
first with ryzen 1700x and the relative firmware this same port function correctly.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> That could be the issue. Maybe the 7.04 bios is "Designed for" the 5000 series. I'm still using an older 2000 series chip with it, the R5-2600. The main reason I updated was I plan to put a 5000 series chip in my X370 Taichi later. It's just not happened for me yet. Money and stuff. I have more important things to spend money on like vehicle repairs and repairing the house and fence and such. But I have the bios in the system so I can just buy a chip and stick it in later.


Regardless of the above, which might very well be the cause...



kithylin said:


> I literally just told you that I have already done that once. You even quoted my words. Are you even reading what you're quoting? I'll repeat one more time and use simpler words this time: I have already loaded defaults once on this board. After loading system defaults I hit F10 to save and restart immediately after loading the 7.04 bios on this motherboard as the very first thing I did. That did not fix the issue. The issue is still there. Even after doing this I am unable to load saved profiles. It does not work at all. I hope you can actually read my words this time. If you are some how unable to understand what I am writing I could repeat it yet again. Maybe I could write the words a different way for you. I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm being rude or mean here but having to repeat myself multiple times is very annoying.
> 
> EDIT: Also no I am not going to go load defaults now and re-enter all of that stuff in all the menus again. I've already done it once and it didn't fix it. It's not going to be any different to do it now. And it's a lot of settings to re-enter for my overclock and all of the custom ram timings I have.


Take a step away from your monitor and k/b, and take a new look at what I've written. 

I stated that after a major BIOS/AGESA update the settings should already be at defaults - it's something that the update procedure should do automatically, without any need from the user to do it again. I'm sorry if I wasn't clear enough for the "automatically" part. Also, your previously stored profiles should automatically be wiped (in this case, BIOSs up to 6.63 offered 5 "slots" for saving settings. v7.04 offers 10, it's completely re-written and nothing pre-upgrade could "survive").
Now, I suggested that any "opt def"/clear cmos should be performed before upgrading your BIOS version. That's my opinion and it comes from the same "logic" that says that you shouldn't install an OS while on full oc settings (if you have any) on cpu/ram.

If my "method" doesn't help with your trouble, I'm sorry, it was merely a suggestion. If I understand correctly what you're writing, though, you haven't actually tried what I'm proposing (clearing cmos and then trying once again to load your profile). I know it's a pain in the ss to manually input each and every single one of your cpu, ram, if, voltage etc settings if that fails, but at some point you'll have to do it eventually.

Peace.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> If I understand correctly what you're writing, though, you haven't actually tried what I'm proposing (clearing cmos and then trying once again to load your profile). I know it's a pain in the ss to manually input each and every single one of your cpu, ram, if, voltage etc settings if that fails, but at some point you'll have to do it eventually.
> 
> Peace.


For the 3rd time: I have already done that. That did not fix it. I'm not repeating myself again.


----------



## flaps

kithy don t worry is a little problem that in future solve easy. Simply save the sreen of the bios in a usb with taste f12 and when nessary print it and use.. The issue of usb is relative also for the x470 taichi. with proicessor 5000( i have read ) . Some one tell increase the SoC voltage, VDDG CCD, VDDG IOD and CLDO VDD for minimizethe the problem . I use simple the other usb port and not lost my time. See with your processor kytthylin the usb port function all correctly,,,,,,, for now


----------



## kithylin

flaps said:


> kithy don t worry is a little problem that in future solve easy. Simply save the sreen of the bios in a usb with taste f12 and when nessary print it and use.. The issue of usb is relative also for the x470 taichi. with proicessor 5000( i have read ) . Some one tell increase the SoC voltage, VDDG CCD, VDDG IOD and CLDO VDD for minimizethe the problem . I use simple the other usb port and not lost my time. See with your processor kytthylin the usb port function all correctly,,,,,,, for now


Yeah I just take photos with my phone, not a _BIG_ deal just slightly annoying.


----------



## polkfan

I wonder if the 5700X would work on this current bios? Also i wonder if Asrock will be updating this board with Amd's newer AGESA does anyone have news on this? I know its supposed to be may when this happens i believe


----------



## Senniha

polkfan said:


> I wonder if the 5700X would work on this current bios? Also i wonder if Asrock will be updating this board with Amd's newer AGESA does anyone have news on this? I know its supposed to be may when this happens i believe


We will get 1.2.0.7 official from AMD on x370 so ASRock will get pass it to us.With 1.2.0.3 we have perfect stable working support on zen3.


----------



## kithylin

Senniha said:


> We will get 1.2.0.7 official from AMD on x370 so ASRock will get pass it to us.With 1.2.0.3 we have perfect stable working support on zen3.


Other people previously in this thread have shown us where it will likely be released as a "Beta" bios and probably not "Stable", even though it is supposed to be stable.


----------



## polkfan

Thank you guys for a answer makes me happy thinking about grabbing a new CPU from Microcenter soon so i was wondering happy Asrock is generally pretty quick about this too. I wonder a 5700x would even boot on 7.04?


----------



## kithylin

polkfan said:


> Thank you guys for a answer makes me happy thinking about grabbing a new CPU from Microcenter soon so i was wondering happy Asrock is generally pretty quick about this too. I wonder a 5700x would even boot on 7.04?


I am not 100% for sure so don't go with my comment alone (perhaps someone else that has read the microcodes in the 7.04 bios could chime in here to confirm it?) but I think the 7.04 bios for the X370 Taichi should support all retail 5000 series processors. At least those without an APU.


----------



## jrcbandit

I really doubt a 5700x would work without another Bios / AGESA update on this motherboard. The other thing I was wondering is the status of the fTPM fix under Windows 11 - it is supposed to be fixed with an AGESA update. Has this gone live yet for any motherboards yet to stop the stuttering? I just disabled fTPM for now. One article said May time frame for the fix. So I would rather Asrock wait for that as I doubt they will issue many more Bios updates for this board.


----------



## zhadoom

In this video some compatibility/tests include x370 taichi.


----------



## flaps

good video around the game experience. this bios upgrade is a present for the concorrence with intel..... You only change the processor and not buy the entery system (with ddr5 that for now are expensive and not mature).In my opinion this ryzen 5000 are more hot : the dissipator that are just sufficient with the 1700x and 1800x must be change..


----------



## flaps

resume the problem with 5950 and bios 7.04:
1) bios not save the data :solution easy reset the mother board and save the default data
2)the usb port discoonnect and have problem in my case only 3,4,5,6 (the port near the ethernet).
3) stuttering with window 11 for the fTPM: in my case most rare fortunatelly
4)power reporting deviaton at default go under 100: in my case 75%
(A score UNDER 100% means that your motherboard is UNDER reporting your power consumption, which will make the CPU speed up, increasing the voltage and temperature).
this seem good... but think if one have a bad dissipator is a big problem..


----------



## barrubba

Which is the best price /performance ssd for m2_2 slot? I'll upgrade the system soon, so better a product that will go fine in x370 and better on next system. Any advice?


----------



## kithylin

barrubba said:


> Which is the best price /performance ssd for m2_2 slot? I'll upgrade the system soon, so better a product that will go fine in x370 and better on next system. Any advice?


Probably the Samsung 970 Pro series of drives. Even with a 5000 series processor installed in this system it will still only ever operate at PCI-Express 3.0 speeds so there's no reason to spend the money on any of the new PCI-Express 4.0 NVME drives for an X370 Taichi system. And Samsung's 970 Pro series were the fastest PCIE 3.0 NVME drives that were ever produced. A second backup option however would be Sabrent's NVME drives. They're very good too.


----------



## barrubba

970 Pro in m2_2 slot? Right?


----------



## kithylin

barrubba said:


> 970 Pro in m2_2 slot? Right?


Oh I looked it up. The M2_2 port on this board runs at PCIE-Express 2.0 4x. So it doesn't matter what you put in that slot then. All NVME drives will all run at the same speed when installed in that spot (The first M.2 NVME drives were PCI-Express 2.0). Just get whatever is cheapest then but try to avoid the cacheless ones (look for one with a cache on it).


----------



## polkfan

kithylin said:


> Oh I looked it up. The M2_2 port on this board runs at PCIE-Express 2.0 4x. So it doesn't matter what you put in that slot then. All NVME drives will all run at the same speed when installed in that spot (The first M.2 NVME drives were PCI-Express 2.0). Just get whatever is cheapest then but try to avoid the cacheless ones (look for one with a cache on it).


I was also wondering about this can you still have one M.2 in the first slot and have it run at 3.0 x4 speeds while the second one runs in 2.0 x4? I was actually thinking about just grabbing a 1TB 970 evo


----------



## kithylin

polkfan said:


> I was also wondering about this can you still have one M.2 in the first slot and have it run at 3.0 x4 speeds while the second one runs in 2.0 x4? I was actually thinking about just grabbing a 1TB 970 evo


Yes you can do that and I have done it with my X370 Taichi before. But if you want to do this you can not use any other expansion cards in the 3rd PCI-Express slot at the same time. Not even a 1x card.


----------



## Senniha

I run Ryzen master curve optimazer tool for 5900x.All cores test got -24 and per core -30!!!What i miss?I set auto voltages in bios and LLC 2 and 3 for the chipset.PBO on auto.


----------



## garych

Senniha said:


> I run Ryzen master curve optimazer tool for 5900x.All cores test got -24 and per core -30!!!What i miss?I set auto voltages in bios and LLC 2 and 3 for the chipset.PBO on auto.


chipset doesn't have LLC setting


----------



## Senniha

garych said:


> chipset doesn't have LLC setting


SOC ok


----------



## flaps

Senniha said:


> I run Ryzen master curve optimazer tool for 5900x.All cores test got -24 and per core -30!!!What i miss?I set auto voltages in bios and LLC 2 and 3 for the chipset.PBO on auto.


i have ryzen 5950 and excluse the cpu gold and silver: (the cpu used all time) that are stop to -10 and -5 all go to -30. ..But if ido the test with cinebench after -25 not have improve. and not know the max value that are possible go down. if watch the youtuber that do this not go less -25 the motive i don t know.


----------



## Senniha




----------



## Senniha

Why Ryzen Master put per core same values?This is very off situation.1h 45 min test to get this weird values.In all core test i got -24.I thought lets find my weak and best core with per core test.


----------



## flaps

watch this video in my opinion is the best guide for obtain the curve: 



. not is difficult but take more more time for done stable.


----------



## Senniha

just finished second time the same process this time i disable also PBO in bios before making the procedure.Vcore Auto,cpu LLC 2,soc 1.025 LLC 3.I don t believe those values are right.I will download project hydra to test also 7.04.I dont know if i make something wrong.I press optimaze and the system reboots with new restart starts the process.


----------



## kithylin

Senniha said:


> just finished second time the same process this time i disable also PBO in bios before making the procedure.Vcore Auto,cpu LLC 2,soc 1.025 LLC 3.I don t believe those values are right.I will download project hydra to test also 7.04.I dont know if i make something wrong.I press optimaze and the system reboots with new restart starts the process.


Just a note: I always have overclocked my 5800X + X570 system through PBO in bios and in-bios settings. I Tried Ryzen master for a while at first but it never worked for me and I could not achieve the same overclock results I get using PBO manually. I know this is a thread for X370 and the Taichi but it's in general: I think Ryzen master is trash and garbage software. I'll never touch it again.


----------



## freestaler

Is there someware a Bios for the 5800x3d on x370 Taichi? 7.04 is on 1.2.0.3 and not ready. I see only for X470 Taichi L4.88. Did some one allready flash L4.88 from x470 to the x370 taichi?


----------



## numlock66

freestaler said:


> Is there someware a Bios for the 5800x3d on x370 Taichi? 7.04 is on 1.2.0.3 and not ready. I see only for X470 Taichi L4.88. Did some one allready flash L4.88 from x470 to the x370 taichi?


Did you tested 5800x3d on x370 taichi?


----------



## freestaler

Not yet, i think with 7.04 it wouldnt work. So far a know, 1.2.0.6 is needed. The 1.2.0.3 with is used in 7.04 isnt ready. 5800X3D is ready. When AsRock bring upgrade during the next day iam will give a try, otherwise i will by an other board and sell X370 Taichi with my 3800x


----------



## numlock66

MSI said 5800X3D should work on AGESA 1.2.0.2 and newer


----------



## freestaler

Really, can i get a link for that or some user with more details?

"The only requirement to Ryzen 7 5800X3D compatibility is an updated BIOS featuring AGESA 1.2.0.6b or later." .. AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D Review | Club386


----------



## Monsicek

Senniha said:


> just finished second time the same process this time i disable also PBO in bios before making the procedure.Vcore Auto,cpu LLC 2,soc 1.025 LLC 3.I don t believe those values are right.I will download project hydra to test also 7.04.I dont know if i make something wrong.I press optimaze and the system reboots with new restart starts the process.


I have used LLC1 to have most stable voltage and after getting results from Ryzen Master most of cores failed on first run of CoreCycler. Afterwards I added +2mV per failed core and it's fine ever since. Still have not finished testing, but Ryzen Master gets you quite good starting point what to expect from each core.


----------



## flaps

there is a vdeo in precedent page where a youtube test the taichi with 58003d see it. seem function also with this bios


----------



## freestaler

flaps said:


> there is a vdeo in precedent page where a youtube test the taichi with 58003d see it. seem function also with this bios


Link? At the moment i need my mainworkstation for work, so no time for just try, even i still on 6.62. So if i update now amd replace the cpu, i need to be sure that it will work.


----------



## Height_of_Folly

zhadoom said:


> In this video some compatibility/tests include x370 taichi.


It's this video by Hardware Canucks. He mentions an ASRock X370 Taichi but doesn't specify which BIOS he used. I wonder if he's got some special Youtube/insider BIOS


----------



## freestaler

I dont think that they use a X370 Taichi. Like the Pictures shows der use a X570 Taichi and for X370 there use Asus C6H. Also we can see the Bios update for Asus c6h. is 1.2.0.6.b.
I think he was saying just wrong. it make otherwise not really sense to test two x370 Boards when he always talk about one B350x, one Asus (c6h) X370 and one Asrock (taichi) X570.

Sorry but i will wait. 1.2.0.6b as minimum for x370 .. or crossflash to x470?


----------



## flaps

use sure the x370 taichi with 58003d: show the graphipc with result of this motherboard but exact not tell the firmware that use. But exact wait the firware with sure support.


----------



## freestaler

On wiches minute at the Video? I didnt see that.


----------



## flaps

not is important the minute: is exit for the taichi x470 the firmware that Update AMD AM4 AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.6b. Some people use the firmware of the taichi x470 in the x370 ( ost the led capability,of the led and must be prey attention to the dimension of the bios).I suggest you to wait the correct firmware for this motherboard but remember exist also this way.


----------



## kithylin

Well they surely didn't use a "community" unofficial beta bios (6.6x), and 7.04 is the only bios released for the X370 Taichi that supports the Ryzen 5000 series. So if they were able to run any tests at all on this board with the 5800X3D then logically they had to of been using bios version 7.04. A group like Hardware Cannucks would never cross-flash X470 -> X370. They would of only used the actual bios released by the manufacturer for all testing. They had to of used 7.04. There's no other way they could of completed their tests.


----------



## polkfan

Just wait until May when we get the newer AGESA and it should work i talked to a few people on twitter about it one who is in contact with Amd directly(Hassan Mujtaba) and one who is generally correct about these things. 

May or June Asrock is generally pretty quick actually with bios updates at least they are faster then some other companies


----------



## freestaler

Again, where you see that they test X370 Taichi? As Text, as PrintScreen? Iam still thinmk there use Taichi x570 and a Asus Crosshair 6 Hero (X370).


----------



## flaps

You have ragion i recontroll the video and is refer to crosshair 6 hero and indicate also the firmware. i errate because one person post this video and tell is refered to x370 taichi


----------



## numlock66

AGESA 1.2.0.2 should boot 3D Ryzen as i said.

MSI motherboard BIOS support list for AMD newly launched Ryzen 5000/4000 CPUs and AGESA 1.2.0.6c/1.2.0.7 BIOS plan : MSI_Gaming (reddit.com)


----------



## freestaler

Do we look the same Video? Around 5:30 in the video from Hardware Canucks, he even not say something about x370 Taichi or i see something about. I o ly see some result from a 5800x3d on x370. Im still the meaning he use for that the Asus c6h like he dif say and showbin the video with the new Bios.

@numlock66, your post of reddit talks about 1.2.0.5 to boot (with no boost clock) and 1.2.0.6b minimum for official support. The discussion about 1.2.0.2 is only about boottime topic on a b450. A user just blam that after support new cpu, he will see a fix for slow post .


----------



## kithylin

freestaler said:


> Do we look the same Video? Around 5:30 in the video from Hardware Canucks, he even not say something about x370 Taichi or i see something about. I o ly see some result from a 5800x3d on x370. Im still the meaning he use for that the Asus c6h like he dif say and showbin the video with the new Bios.
> 
> @numlock66, your post of reddit talks about 1.2.0.5 to boot (with no boost clock) and 1.2.0.6b minimum for official support. The discussion about 1.2.0.2 is only about boottime topic on a b450. A user just blam that after support new cpu, he will see a fix for slow post .


In exactly that video at the 3:00 mark his words say "from an asus b350 all the way to an asrock x370 tai chi". I turned on closed captions and screenshot the time and text for you. See here:









However that is the only point in that entire video where it is even mentioned. In all of the later benchmark graphs he just wrote "Ryzen 5 5800X3D (X370)". We have no idea exactly which X370 motherboard he used for testing to generate those results. It could of been the Taichi. It could of been something else. This is why I don't really like to listen to Hardware Cannucks like this, I stopped following them on youtube: There are many of their videos where they "leave out" important details like this. It just annoys the @#[email protected]#@!#@! out of me so much that I can't stand it personally.


----------



## freestaler

He say and you can see an other X370. The Asus Crosshair 6 Hero (c6H). Also with exactly Bios Verison. Why the should show them and talk about when there not use them? Im 99,99% shure they used them for the testing. And this is allreafy AGESA 1.2.0.6b.


----------



## kithylin

freestaler said:


> He say and you can see an other X370. The Asus Crosshair 6 Hero (c6H). Also with exactly Bios Verison. Why the should show them and talk about when there not use them? Im 99,99% shure they used them for the testing. And this is allreafy AGESA 1.2.0.6b.


We will never know what X370 board they used for their testing. They don't tell us in that video. It's not stated anywhere in the video just "X370" in the graphs.


----------



## jeffwhitaker812

Where can I get Bios 6.62, every place I try will not work. Too many hours wasted can anyone help? A link that will work in 2022.


----------



## numlock66

freestaler said:


> Do we look the same Video? Around 5:30 in the video from Hardware Canucks, he even not say something about x370 Taichi or i see something about. I o ly see some result from a 5800x3d on x370. Im still the meaning he use for that the Asus c6h like he dif say and showbin the video with the new Bios.
> 
> @numlock66, your post of reddit talks about 1.2.0.5 to boot (with no boost clock) and 1.2.0.6b minimum for official support. The discussion about 1.2.0.2 is only about boottime topic on a b450. A user just blam that after support new cpu, he will see a fix for slow post .


Did you read the link? Doesn't seems to. This forum is dead.



jeffwhitaker812 said:


> Where can I get Bios 6.62, every place I try will not work. Too many hours wasted can anyone help? A link that will work in 2022.


Why using this old bios? Any problem with 7.04? But https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC662.exe


----------



## kithylin

numlock66 said:


> Why using this old bios? Any problem with 7.04? But https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/jzam4/X370TC662.exe


They might want to maintain the ability to flash back to older bioses. Once we go to 7.04 with this board we can never go backwards to older bioses again.


----------



## freestaler

AGESA 1206b is the earliest found that operates correctly. 1203 - 1205 confirmed to boot and work, but don't have functional performance boost so it sits at base clock of 3.4 ghz

From 5800X3D Owners


----------



## numlock66

kithylin said:


> They might want to maintain the ability to flash back to older bioses. Once we go to 7.04 with this board we can never go backwards to older bioses again.


I'm sorry but you should stop posting this things in this post. Only by the fact this (and many others things you post here) isn't true.


----------



## kithylin

numlock66 said:


> I'm sorry but you should stop posting this things in this post. Only by the fact this (and many others things you post here) isn't true.


Ya know.. people like you are real dicks. Insulting me for no reason. I wouldn't write things like that unless I have PERSONAL EXPERIENCE with it and know it to be a fact. I own an X370 Taichi. I flashed the 7.04 bios on it. I tried to flash back to previous bioses and it won't let me. It's even written write there on the ASRock website:








I'm usually polite but you were _VERY_ rude so you get a rude response in turn: Screw you. Go bother someone else with your bullshit.


----------



## Senniha

kithylin said:


> Ya know.. people like you are real dicks. Insulting me for no reason. I wouldn't write things like that unless I have PERSONAL EXPERIENCE with it and know it to be a fact. I own an X370 Taichi. I flashed the 7.04 bios on it. I tried to flash back to previous bioses and it won't let me. It's even written write there on the ASRock website:
> View attachment 2558035
> 
> I'm usually polite but you were _VERY_ rude so you get a rude response in turn: Screw you. Go bother someone else with your bullshit.


Calm people.
You can use flashrom tool and flash any 
BIOS version you want.In the end any flash bios process have their danger of failure process.Everyone accept the risk of their failure in the end.Peace.


----------



## numlock66

Senniha said:


> Calm people.
> You can use flashrom tool and flash any
> BIOS version you want.In the end any flash bios process have their danger of failure process.Everyone accept the risk of their failure in the end.Peace.


Not only flashrom, there is CH341A, there is UEFI flash provide by Jz Eletronic...


----------



## kithylin

Senniha said:


> Calm people.
> You can use flashrom tool and flash any
> BIOS version you want.In the end any flash bios process have their danger of failure process.Everyone accept the risk of their failure in the end.Peace.


I was not referring to flash rom. I did not mention that. No one had mentioned that. I guess I have to clarify: If the "Common user" flashes 7.04 to their system, through the bios, they won't be able to go back to an older version. Some people may not like this and they might want the 6.6x bios instead of 7.04. With the 6.6x beta bios we get support for the 5000 series processors and still have the ability to flash back to older bioses. In that situation (People flashing the updated bios through the motherboard's in-bios update system) what I wrote is true: If people update to 7.04 this way then it is a one-way process and we can not go back to older bioses. I will not tolerate unnecessary targeted harassment aimed at me when I write something I know is true.


----------



## undukunduk

Hi,
im currently using x370 taichi 3,30 bios running ryzen 7 1700 im planing upgrade to ryzen 7 5700x,
does x370 taichi with latest bios 7.04 can run ryzen 7 5700x normally?


----------



## polkfan

undukunduk said:


> Hi,
> im currently using x370 taichi 3,30 bios running ryzen 7 1700 im planing upgrade to ryzen 7 5700x,
> does x370 taichi with latest bios 7.04 can run ryzen 7 5700x normally?


As of today i'm not to sure as that CPU just came out and it came out after 7.04 the 5800x should be fine 

You will have to wait until may or june for a update


----------



## garych

first 1.2.0.7 BIOS is available for X370 Pro4, and even though it's not on the download page, the link works https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X370 Pro4(7.20)ROM.zip


----------



## LuciferX

garych said:


> first 1.2.0.7 BIOS is available for X370 Pro4, and even though it's not on the download page, the link works https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X370 Pro4(7.20)ROM.zip


This version should fix ftpm issues

“MSI just released a major BIOS update for its MEG X570 lineup of motherboards that not only adds enhanced support for the newly launched Ryzen 7 5800X3D but also fixes the much-reported fTPM bug. The update released as part of the AGESA 1.2.0.7 microcode is now available on the MEG Godlike, Ace, Ace Max, and Unify-X variants of the X570 and X570S range.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undukunduk

#share
i just bought ryzen 7 5700x (replacing my old ryzen 7 1700) + x370 taichi bios 7.04
it can boot and OC memory, i try browsing 15-20 tab and gaming, it seems normal so far.


sorry for my bad English


----------



## kithylin

undukunduk said:


> #share
> i just bought ryzen 7 5700x (replacing my old ryzen 7 1700) + x370 taichi bios 7.04
> it can boot and OC memory, i try browsing 15-20 tab and gaming, it seems normal so far.
> 
> 
> sorry for my bad English


Thank you for sharing this with us! This is great news for other owners of the X370 Taichi. ❤


----------



## freestaler

Did the boost work normal?


----------



## valerianf

Congratulation Undunkunduk.
What DDR4 memory are you using?


----------



## undukunduk

valerianf said:


> Congratulation Undunkunduk.
> What DDR4 memory are you using?
> 
> 
> freestaler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the boost work normal?
Click to expand...

boost work normal. i can use PBO too and increase multicore performance

im using gskill memory


----------



## Height_of_Folly

So if the 5700X can now run on this motherboard, can it also run a 5800X3D?


----------



## Cazic21

Upgraded from Ryzen 1700 to 5800x3d yesterday. Only issue is no boost until agesa 1.2.0.6b or higher. Was on bios 5.40 went directly to 7.0 rebooted upgraded to 7.04 slotted the 5800x3d and it booted. Turned my xmp profile on and played games the rest of the night with no issues.


----------



## Height_of_Folly

Cazic21 said:


> Upgraded from Ryzen 1700 to 5800x3d yesterday. Only issue is no boost until agesa 1.2.0.6b or higher. Was on bios 5.40 went directly to 7.0 rebooted upgraded to 7.04 slotted the 5800x3d and it booted. Turned my xmp profile on and played games the rest of the night with no issues.


Nice. I'm also currently running a 1700 on bios 5.60. I guess I know what I'm doing tonight then


----------



## kbios

Today I upgraded my 1800X to a 5950X, everything seems fine and my 64GB of RAM can now run at its rated XMP speed (3200C16) while previously that didn't work


----------



## kithylin

kbios said:


> Today I upgraded my 1800X to a 5950X, everything seems fine and my 64GB of RAM can now run at its rated XMP speed (3200C16) while previously that didn't work


Just a note for you: You might want to check and make sure your infinity fabric speed is also running at 1600 mhz (half of memory speed) so it's 1:1 with your memory speed for best performance. Back with your 1800X it wasn't something you had to concern yourself with because all 1000 series chips automatically ran 1:1 matching infinity fabric with ram speed. But with the 5000 series processors infinity fabric and memory speed aren't locked together by default anymore. We have to check that manually now.


----------



## Height_of_Folly

I have now upgraded from a 1700 to a 5800X3D. I went from BIOS 5.60 to 7.00 and then to 7.04.

The CPU is a significant upgrade even for 4K gaming. Never again will I listen to the "It doesn't matter what CPU you have in 4K!" advice


----------



## kbios

kithylin said:


> Just a note for you: You might want to check and make sure your infinity fabric speed is also running at 1600 mhz (half of memory speed) so it's 1:1 with your memory speed for best performance. Back with your 1800X it wasn't something you had to concern yourself with because all 1000 series chips automatically ran 1:1 matching infinity fabric with ram speed. But with the 5000 series processors infinity fabric and memory speed aren't locked together by default anymore. We have to check that manually now.


Thanks for the tip! I checked in the bios and Infinity fabric frequency is set to Auto, which according to the help text means 1:1


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kbios said:


> Thanks for the tip! I checked in the bios and Infinity fabric frequency is set to Auto, which according to the help text means 1:1


No, not necessarily. BIOS v7.04 on our board has some minor bugs.

Setting IF on "auto", usually results in 1:2 mode, so in your case you could be running at 800MHz (but I'm not sure if this happens all the time or only when mem speed is >3600MHz).

You can check yourself using AIDA64 mem bench, hwinfo, zentimings etc.


----------



## kithylin

kbios said:


> Thanks for the tip! I checked in the bios and Infinity fabric frequency is set to Auto, which according to the help text means 1:1


That might not always work. As Dekaohtoura said above: Try HWINFO and check infinity fabric clock. For your system with ram at 3200 Mhz it should be running infinity fabric clock at 1600 Mhz. If it is not showing infinity fabric clock at 1600 Mhz via software then you might want to specify it manually in bios to make sure it's there. This effects the overall performance with AMD systems. It's a pretty important thing to get right.


----------



## kbios

Dekaohtoura said:


> No, not necessarily. BIOS v7.04 on our board has some minor bugs.
> 
> Setting IF on "auto", usually results in 1:2 mode, so in your case you could be running at 800MHz (but I'm not sure if this happens all the time or only when mem speed is >3600MHz).
> 
> You can check yourself using AIDA64 mem bench, hwinfo, zentimings etc.





kithylin said:


> That might not always work. As Dekaohtoura said above: Try HWINFO and check infinity fabric clock. For your system with ram at 3200 Mhz it should be running infinity fabric clock at 1600 Mhz. If it is not showing infinity fabric clock at 1600 Mhz via software then you might want to specify it manually in bios to make sure it's there. This effects the overall performance with AMD systems. It's a pretty important thing to get right.


Thanks, as I'm not running Windows I don't have a way to easily check the actual clock, so I just blindly set it to 1600MHz in the bios to be sure


----------



## Height_of_Folly

BIOS 7.10 is now out for this motherboard which finally brings AGESA 1.2.0.7 with it. You can get it directly from the motherboard's page on ASRock's website. I don't see it listed yet on their BIOS Latest Updates list.


----------



## LuciferX

Height_of_Folly said:


> BIOS 7.10 is now out for this motherboard which finally brings AGESA 1.2.0.7 with it. You can get it directly from the motherboard's page on ASRock's website. I don't see it listed yet on their BIOS Latest Updates list.


No more beta versions, what about people with 7.04? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garych

Height_of_Folly said:


> BIOS 7.10 is now out for this motherboard which finally brings AGESA 1.2.0.7 with it. You can get it directly from the motherboard's page on ASRock's website. I don't see it listed yet on their BIOS Latest Updates list.


it's on the list, the list is just very long


----------



## wizardwiz

Did anyone updated from 7.04 ? any improvement or changes ?

EDIT: Took the plunge , updated. will check and report. So far so good.


----------



## Height_of_Folly

wizardwiz said:


> Did anyone updated from 7.04 ? any improvement or changes ?
> 
> EDIT: Took the plunge , updated. will check and report. So far so good.


Did you go straight to 7.10 from 7.04?


----------



## wizardwiz

Height_of_Folly said:


> Did you go straight to 7.10 from 7.04?


Yes I Have. did a bios reset before and after the update. 
on my side I couldn't upload the saved profile I had. So had insert values manually. Aside of that so far it's working well


----------



## kithylin

wizardwiz said:


> Yes I Have. did a bios reset before and after the update.
> on my side I couldn't upload the saved profile I had. So had insert values manually. Aside of that so far it's working well


This is typical of all AMD motherboards. We can never load any saved bios profile from a previous bios version into a newer updated bios version. It's not unique to this motherboard. I just wanted folks to know that.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Going dark for a bit, to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and re-setup/re-test everything.

I'll report back in half an hour or so (hopefully).


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Well, everything seems to work as it should.

I notices some minor changes in BIOS options, but nothing big.

All the "usual" problems for my board (can't boot with 2 mem sticks after clearing cmos), were there as well. 

I'll report anything problematic/weird.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

1st major bug: Setting IF on auto, fcks up booting in windows, gets to recovery console, but everything is messed up. Setting it manually on 1:1 (1900, in my case), works as it should.


----------



## kbios

Dekaohtoura said:


> 1st major bug: Setting IF on auto, fcks up booting in windows, gets to recovery console, but everything is messed up. Setting it manually on 1:1 (1900, in my case), works as it should.


So auto sets it too high?


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kbios said:


> So auto sets it too high?


I don't know, I couldn't get into windows and check. 

Maybe too low, maybe too high.


----------



## ivanivanko

why didn't they put "support VERMEER CPU" in description, just CEZANNE? also they should update their cpu support list, somebody contact them!

anywayz - all 5000 series are supported now with 7.10 bios, right? actually all ryzens, including 3800xt, 5700g, 5700x, 5800x3d?


----------



## GigaRob

ivanivanko said:


> why didn't they put "support VERMEER CPU" in description, just CEZANNE? also they should update their cpu support list, somebody contact them!
> 
> anywayz - all 5000 series are supported now with 7.10 bios, right? actually all ryzens, including 3800xt, 5700g, 5700x, 5800x3d?


Upgraded my taichi x370 with the 7.10 bios and a 5800x3d. Everything works as it should. All the games I've tested are super smooth with flat or nearly flat frame times. Pretty sweet. I play heroes of the storm with friends most nights, and the fps is insane compared to the previous 3700x.


----------



## freestaler

I did upgrade from 3800 to 5800x3d. No i can run ram on 3800. Befor it wasnt stable i was on 3600. So far, all stuff works. Aso pbo2 tuner. All core -30 and 10° C less heat.

Update: to many Whea im back on 3600. I will see later if i can get 3800 running without whea.


----------



## GigaRob

freestaler said:


> I did upgrade from 3800 to 5800x3d. No i can run ram on 3800. Befor it wasnt stable i was on 3600. So far, all stuff works. Aso pbo2 tuner. All core -30 and 10° C less heat.
> 
> Update: to many Whea im back on 3600. I will see later if i can get 3800 running without whea.


My previous 2 chips(1700x then 3700x) memory would not run stable past 3200 with Samsung b-die so I just stayed with 3200 tight timings with my 5800x3d. People are saying pushing high memory speed doesnt make much difference with this chip because of the cache, but Don't know if thats true or not.


----------



## kithylin

GigaRob said:


> My previous 2 chips(1700x then 3700x) memory would not run stable past 3200 with Samsung b-die so I just stayed with 3200 tight timings with my 5800x3d. People are saying pushing high memory speed doesnt make much difference with this chip because of the cache, but Don't know if thats true or not.


If folks can get infinity fabric clock to run 1:1 with ram speed at higher ram clocks then it will definitely matter. That's always effected the overall performance of all AMD Ryzen processors in every generation. How much of a difference though will depend on the application / game / etc.


----------



## freestaler

@GigaRob, yes thats now with 5800x3d defently much less important. The hugh level3 cache helps real. There shouldnt be more as 2-3% between 3200 and 3800. 
I stable on 3600 1:1:1. But with a new cpu and a new Bios i has always i littlebit hope and give him a try for 1-2h isnt worst. Maybe some here with x370 taichi and samsung b-die can give some information about how i works by him. 3600 is out of the box running. Xmp, auto done, just set if to 1:1:1. How we can get more?


----------



## ivanivanko

real world perfomance difference from that infinity fabric frequency is so miniscule that it's not worth mentioning

but ye, we are in a thread where guys are losing heads over 3400 vs 3600 on ram speed...


----------



## freestaler

Ivanivanko, where when not at a OC Forum should by some interest in looking for the maximum? Whats wrong to that just for my self and spend some time. Whats your reason for joining ocn? I cant go with ln2. I just can spend some time and a bit of money to get as muches i can.
No ones will find a way to get 50% more CPU power at an actual CPU. Not a Zen or ADL. This time is past. FSB Tweak from 66 to 100, or Multiplicator changes per Pencil arent out there.
So all the oc option will go around 2-3% maximum. Not more.


----------



## ivanivanko

trouble is that normal non-oc guys read this and start stressing about something that brings 0.5% perfomance difference in rare occasions


----------



## freestaler

Really, that would be the problem? A Internetuser would finds at a oc forum some points about oc in a OC Thread? What we then would do in this forum? No actually Plattform allow OC like in the "old" days. Deal with it. Otherwise, lets close this forum. And now lets talk about the Topic:

Asrock x370 Taichi OC. FSB, my one is when i set to 100 at 99,1, 101 at 100,1 at 102 at 101. Is that a bug of 1207?
Also, Bios Profil, SAM (RBAR) arent saved with the profil. I have to set every time by hand. Is that by you also like this?

Update: I did load once again Bios Defaults. Then i did start from there with no XMP Profil. Now iam at 103 BCLK in Bios what end up woth 103 i Windows and 3600/1800 up and running.

Update 2: 104 AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D @ 4627.37 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
Update 3: 105 AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D @ 4645.72 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR ; with CO -30 on all cores
Update 4: 106 boots to windows, but slow and usb problems. Cpu bench crashs. So i try to go with 105.. cb r20, 5999 Points ;-) 3780/1890 mem/if..

Anyone else with problems like this after load xmp?

Update 5:AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D @ 4671.97 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

So i go now testing over the night. For the old lady and one of the first "revisions" of a AM4 Mainboard, im happy with this results at the moment.


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> trouble is that normal non-oc guys read this and start stressing about something that brings 0.5% perfomance difference in rare occasions


I think you forgot which forum you're posting on. This is the overclock.net forums. Everyone here is always trying to get that last 0.5% of performance even if it means changing 1 ram timing to get +0.5% FPS in games. That's the entire point of these forums. Non-Overclocking folks post over on Linus Tech Tips forums or Anandtech forums. Everyone here on OCN is always trying to get the maximum overclock possible.

Besides all of that it has been proven that infinity fabric clock does matter as much as +10% to sometimes +15% depending on the APPLICATION that they are using. Some programs benefit more from it than others. Some games may be +0.5%, but some math calculation or video editing software may benefit +15%. We don't know what people are doing with their computers. But by getting IF clocks correct at least we can assure that whatever they are doing with their system they paid a lot of money for it will run as fast as it's capable of running. Infinity fabric clocks is a basic AMD Ryzen thing. All Ryzen chips benefit from it from all generations.


----------



## polkfan

ivanivanko said:


> trouble is that normal non-oc guys read this and start stressing about something that brings 0.5% perfomance difference in rare occasions


Even in that case they should probably know what website they are on lol

Hoping this new update fixes the TPM issue


----------



## variant

Anyone know if this motherboard can handle 2x32GB sticks at 3600mhz with a Ryzen 5950X? I know officially it only supports up to 64GB maximum.


----------



## papatsonis

I'm using 4×16gb b-dies dual rank with 5950.
Work fine 3600C16 1:1. 
With the latest bios.haven't noticed a degrade, but for sure no improvement in memory overclock above 3600


----------



## zhadoom

variant said:


> Anyone know if this motherboard can handle 2x32GB sticks at 3600mhz with a Ryzen 5950X? I know officially it only supports up to 64GB maximum.


I use 4x32GB 2666MHz from corsair over the last year in the x370 professional gaming ( X370 taichi + 5gb/s nic ). I bevieve that 3600Mhz only work with 2 dimm or most relaxed timmings.


----------



## garych

They've added some CPU's to the support list, but it's only Cezanne for some reason, for now.


----------



## MgoZ

garych said:


> They've added some CPU's to the support list, but it's only Cezanne for some reason, for now.


Now they've added the rest of Vermeer CPU's. Ryzen family is completed.


----------



## flaps

i had istall the 7.10 firmware. the issue of lag in the game is solved. this is the only positive. The memory remain at the same frequency /time and think they also adjust the auto valor of voltage(first was all to the max( i adjust it manually). the precision boost not function more as first....seem castred version first if you improve the value of power the response in prestaction was immediate and the same that you aspect . Now happen also to decrease the prestion at the middle in cynebench with valor more big of default. 
i notice exit this two voice:vdddcrvddfullmode and vddcrsocfullmode. what rappresent this valor? what component influence? 
And onother question is possible return to bios 7.04 from 7.10 with normal procedure?


----------



## garych

Just installed a second M.2 NVMe SSD (known working) into bottom slot and it wasn't detected, but everything worked as soon as I swapped bottom and top drives.
7.10 with 1.2.0.7 seems good so far, fTPM is enabled with no issues in sight.


----------



## attaboy685

Hi all, i was aware of issues with pciex been set to x8 woth previous bioses, is it still an issue with the new bios and 5x00 ryzen gen? Really want to upgrade my 1700 this year. Thanks


----------



## kithylin

attaboy685 said:


> Hi all, i was aware of issues with pciex been set to x8 woth previous bioses, is it still an issue with the new bios and 5x00 ryzen gen? Really want to upgrade my 1700 this year. Thanks


I don't know if it's different by having the 5000 series chips installed but I have 7.04 bios on my X370 Taichi and it's using a Ryzen 5 2600 with a 1080 Ti and the 1080 Ti runs at full 16x.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

attaboy685 said:


> Hi all, i was aware of issues with pciex been set to x8 woth previous bioses, is it still an issue with the new bios and 5x00 ryzen gen? Really want to upgrade my 1700 this year. Thanks


Both 7.04 and 7.10 work fine with 5xxx, pcix at x16. 
The x8 problem was present in bios version 6.62, it was fine in 6.63.


----------



## Hw2

Im in bios 6.62 with a 3700x, i can upgrade to a 7.10 without problems?


----------



## MgoZ

Hw2 said:


> Im in bios 6.62 with a 3700x, i can upgrade to a 7.10 without problems?


I would update to 7.00 and then update to 7.10. I did it this way in the past to update 7.04 from 6.62 and everything works ok


----------



## dawidezzo

It looks like Asrock forgot about PG  
I'm waiting and waiting...


----------



## zhadoom

dawidezzo said:


> It looks like Asrock forgot about PG
> I'm waiting and waiting...


Still waiting 1207 bios for X370 PG , X470 Taichi Ultimate and X570 Creator...
At last the wait, critics and persistence wasn't in vain ...


----------



## smeroni68

Sorry guys, maybe a stupid question and maybe already answered... I'm on v7.04, can I update directly to 7.10 without flashing the 7.00 bridge?
I suppose yes, but asking it's better as confirmation! Many Thanks!


----------



## Dekaohtoura

OK, I found the first major difference between 7.04 and 7.10.
My fully stable co (per core) settings, are now unstable. I could run anything cpu/gpu related for hours, rock stable. Now, after 5-10' into gaming, something (game, os, pc) crashes.

Changed drivers, updated everything, the only remedy was to return cpu at stock. I guess I'll start tuning from scratch.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

smeroni68 said:


> Sorry guys, maybe a stupid question and maybe already answered... I'm on v7.04, can I update directly to 7.10 without flashing the 7.00 bridge?
> I suppose yes, but asking it's better as confirmation! Many Thanks!


Yes, of course.


----------



## smeroni68

Dekaohtoura said:


> Yes, of course.


Thanks!


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> OK, I found the first major difference between 7.04 and 7.10.
> My fully stable co (per core) settings, are now unstable. I could run anything cpu/gpu related for hours, rock stable. Now, after 5-10' into gaming, something (game, os, pc) crashes.
> 
> Changed drivers, updated everything, the only remedy was to return cpu at stock. I guess I'll start tuning from scratch.


It's likely your ram timings. I had to re-tune all of my ram timings manually when moving to 7.04 on my X370 taichi myself.


----------



## cscottm

Just curious if anybody is using a SAS to Sata controller (LSI 9210/9211) in the bottom "X16" slot?

I tried one in both the X370 Taichi and X370 pro gaming and it didn't detect, but it worked in my Asus x370 Prime pro.

If you do and it works, was there anything anything special you had to do? 

Thanks


----------



## kithylin

cscottm said:


> Just curious if anybody is using a SAS to Sata controller (LSI 9210/9211) in the bottom "X16" slot?
> 
> I tried one in both the X370 Taichi and X370 pro gaming and it didn't detect, but it worked in my Asus x370 Prime pro.
> 
> If you do and it works, was there anything anything special you had to do?
> 
> Thanks


Try moving it to the second 16x slot below the video card. I have an Adaptec SAS RAID card on my X370 Taichi and it only works in the second slot. Maybe (like my card) your card requires a physical 8x connection and the 3rd slot only provides a physical 4x connection so that's possibly why it doesn't work. Yes it makes the video card run 8x but I need that part in this system so it's fine for me. This is my secondary computer and it doubles as my on-demand / AKA "Nearline" file server: I have 14 hard drives in it in RAID.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> It's likely your ram timings. I had to re-tune all of my ram timings manually when moving to 7.04 on my X370 taichi myself.


My ram settings seem rock stable (20 TM5 cycles, 1usmus profile, no whea errors, no instability in aida etc). 
It could be that CO+RAM is a bit extreme on 7.10 (same settings worked fine on 7.04), for various reasons.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> My ram settings seem rock stable (20 TM5 cycles, 1usmus profile, no whea errors, no instability in aida etc).
> It could be that CO+RAM is a bit extreme on 7.10 (same settings worked fine on 7.04), for various reasons.


The ryzen dram calculator / 1mus thing never has worked for me in any ryzen system I've owned. Their suggested settings have always been super unstable in my experience. I always tune the ram manually in my ryzen systems 1 timing at a time with Karhu Ram Test and I've had 100% stability for multiple years. When I moved from the older beta bios to 7.04 my ram timings that were perfectly stable in the older bios wouldn't even POST at all in 7.04. I verified it was the ram by putting all ram speeds and timings on [AUTO] and only overclocking the CPU and I saw perfect stability for about a month. So it definitely was the ram timings. Then I re-tuned ram timings again manually and now the system has been stable on 7.04 for a long while now.


----------



## garych

Can confirm RAM is less stable on 7.10 for me.








I didn't have any issues with same settings as before on 7.04, now it's crashing about once every other day.
Reverting to 7.04.
Edit: nvm, not reverting, can't do that through instant flash, says invalid file. Not feeling like taking out CH341A atm in case flashrom fails.
Edit 2: I just upped DRAM voltage from 1.23 V to 1.3 V for now, seems stable so far.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> The ryzen dram calculator / 1mus thing never has worked for me in any ryzen system I've owned. Their suggested settings have always been super unstable in my experience. I always tune the ram manually in my ryzen systems 1 timing at a time with Karhu Ram Test and I've had 100% stability for multiple years. When I moved from the older beta bios to 7.04 my ram timings that were perfectly stable in the older bios wouldn't even POST at all in 7.04. I verified it was the ram by putting all ram speeds and timings on [AUTO] and only overclocking the CPU and I saw perfect stability for about a month. So it definitely was the ram timings. Then I re-tuned ram timings again manually and now the system has been stable on 7.04 for a long while now.


1Usmus calc didn't work for me up until I got my micron e-dies. My AFR and b-dies (downbins, though) wouldn't get to anything remotely stable using the calc, either with my 1700 or with the 5600x.
The e-dies worked in 5' (had to restart twice, first time to get to 3600/16 and second to 3800/16), no problem whatsoever (bios versions 6.62, 6.63, 7.04, 7.10) with the calc's suggestions. I just had to spend about 3-4 more hours to fine-tune them manually.

The "1usus profile" I'm referring to on my previous message, is a settings profile for the TM5 app, not a mem profile from the calc.

I'm not sure yet that I'm 100% stable (my gaming/benching/testing time got to 2-3h per week for the last month), but I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## ivanivanko

Should I just stick 5950x in my X370 Taichi or go new platform lga1700 and buy 12900k? I am gaming at 4k and some video creation and photo editing

whats cons of this old platform?


----------



## zhadoom

ivanivanko said:


> Should I just stick 5950x in my X370 Taichi or go new platform lga1700 and buy 12900k? I am gaming at 4k and some video creation and photo editing
> 
> whats cons of this old platform?


If gaming is the major use buy one 5800X3D . 
If productivity/programming/VMs is the major use buy one 5950X.


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> Should I just stick 5950x in my X370 Taichi or go new platform lga1700 and buy 12900k? I am gaming at 4k and some video creation and photo editing
> 
> whats cons of this old platform?


The cons of this older platform mainly would be that you're restricted to PCI-Express 3.0 for all ports on the motherboard (even the NVME ports). This will limit the speed of a newer NVME SSD in this system by about half. You mentioned video creation: If you use this system as a video capture platform with some sort of capture card it too would be limited to PCIE-3.0, even if it's a 4.0 card. That's really the main drawback that I'm aware of at the moment. Otherwise from reports from other users the CPU's (5950X) run just as fast in this platform as they do in say a X570 platform.


----------



## kbios

Yesterday I did some prime95 torturing and I noticed that some tests make the cpu clock drop below base (my 5950x has a base of 3400 MHz and it drops to ~2800). It doesn't seem to be thermal throttling though, as the temperatures never exceed 70C... Any ideas?


----------



## garych

kbios said:


> Yesterday I did some prime95 torturing and I noticed that some tests make the cpu clock drop below base (my 5950x has a base of 3400 MHz and it drops to ~2800). It doesn't seem to be thermal throttling though, as the temperatures never exceed 70C... Any ideas?


Check your TDC value, some user had same issue and it seems to be due to TDC being maxed out at 95A 5950x low clocks and low voltage on prime95 small FFTs | Overclock.net


----------



## kbios

Thanks! It was indeed due to the current limit. I enabled PBO and everything seems to be working fine now. (Note, for some reason with bios 7.10 I had to try a few times before the new PBO limits actually worked, the first times it just set them so low that even a simple cinebench would drop to like 1700MHz)


----------



## kithylin

kbios said:


> Thanks! It was indeed due to the current limit. I enabled PBO and everything seems to be working fine now. (Note, for some reason with bios 7.10 I had to try a few times before the new PBO limits actually worked, the first times it just set them so low that even a simple cinebench would drop to like 1700MHz)


It's kind of related but personally I have a really nice and above-average X570 motherboard with a big VRM that's over-spec'd for anything from AM4. I run it daily with all of the current limits set up to 1000 amps and leave motherboard over-current protection enabled. That way the 5800X I have won't ever be limited by current because the VRM on the board is spec'd to something silly like 800 amps and my 5800X will never get even close to that. Maybe something like that would work for the X370 Taichi. It has a pretty big VRM too and could easily handle even an overclocked 5950X.


----------



## kbios

kithylin said:


> It's kind of related but personally I have a really nice and above-average X570 motherboard with a big VRM that's over-spec'd for anything from AM4. I run it daily with all of the current limits set up to 1000 amps and leave motherboard over-current protection enabled. That way the 5800X I have won't ever be limited by current because the VRM on the board is spec'd to something silly like 800 amps and my 5800X will never get even close to that. Maybe something like that would work for the X370 Taichi. It has a pretty big VRM too and could easily handle even an overclocked 5950X.


While I was tuning PBO I tried setting everything to 1000 actually, but that seemed to trigger a weird protection that would set the clock to ~700MHz under load (similar to 5950X Win11 maxed out PPT/EDC/TDC @ 610MHz?)

So I settled for 150W/150A/150A which allows it to keep a clock of 3500MHz in prime95 small FFTs and also boosts Cinebench R15 from ~4200 to ~4500 points which is nice


----------



## garych

Decent X370/B350 boards still achieve the same or even sometimes better performance with new chips than some newer high-end boards after all those years.
Too bad ASRock has parted their ways with reviewers like HWUB


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kbios said:


> Note, for some reason with bios 7.10 I had to try a few times before the new PBO limits actually worked, the first times it just set them so low


Ah, TYVM for the confirmation. I was about to think that I'm suffering from dementia.

Yesterday I spent about 6 hours trying to get to a stable co profile. Rescanned with Hydra (latest free version), experimented a bit with it's settings and profiles, but since it wouldn't work as promised (auto profiles wouldn't trigger when they were supposed to), I decided to use directly the co values it produced.

Every change that I made, I had to set it twice, since upon saving bios profile and restarting, the co values would be as I've set them, but edc/tdc/ppt would reset to stock values. I was a bit tired after a 24h shift, so at firtst I thought that I was forgetting to set them or something like this.

In any case, the end result was quite inferior compared to my stable bios version 7.04 profile (about 5-8% lower scores, app/game dependent), and in essence within 1% of a simple 0.05V negative offset (the latter being 5-6 degrees celsius cooler, in addition).

I believe that 7.10 needs some polishing and/or rewriting. I don't know if it's the agesa (tpm fix) or the bios itself to blame, but compared to 7.04 there are a lot of problems, it seems.


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> phuck, I need to stop reading this thread, people spending half a day to tune the settings they will never see RL perfomance gains from.


If they're gaming, maybe not. I spent 5 weeks tuning ram timings in my 5800X + X570 system. It only gave me +2 to +5 FPS in games but I occasionally edit videos and do video transcoding that has the CPU @ 100% load for an hour or more. For those tasks it reduced conversion times by -15 minutes in some instances. Also: That almost borderline sounds like an insult. Everyone here on Overclock.net always tunes every tiny setting to get even +1% improvement. That's the entire point of OCN. Maybe you're new around here.


----------



## Darss

Bios 7.10 for PG is available


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> Nah, I bet you don't transcode videos, you just made that up so you can justify tuning ram settings.


Okay seriously: What? What is your problem? That comment is borderline targeted harassment. I didn't think I'd have to but maybe I should be involving the moderators here...


----------



## Darss

ivanivanko said:


> don't cry pls, go spend 12h trying to get 15-17-17-35 instead of stock 15-18-18-37


It is his private business how he spends his free time. 
This is an overclocking forum, if you are not interested in overclocking then buy a ready made computer at Walmart/Media Markt.


----------



## LuciferX

Darss said:


> Bios 7.10 for PG is available


Back on topic, any problems using last version with 1700 / other 1st gen Ryzen? Still deciding future cpu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> sorry mr easily insulted and harrased
> 
> don't cry pls, go spend 12h trying to get 15-17-17-35 instead of stock 15-18-18-37


You're mocking me for overclocking my computer on the overclock.net forums. That's just laughable LOL. The entire point of this forum is to overclock everything with our computers. That's why we post here. It literally says overclock in the name of the forums. Do you go on the Apple forums and mock people for owning an Apple computer? Or the Nvidia forums and mock people for owning Nvidia?


----------



## timonearth

Hi everyone. Hopefully I've found the right thread for my issue. Definitely at a loss as to what is happening. Any help is massively appreciated.

I've upgraded my Ryzen 7 1700 to a Ryzen 9 5950x
I'm using a x370 Taichi with the Bios upgraded successfully to 7.10 
I'm also running an rtx 3080ti
My Ram is 2 x 16gb Tridentz F4-3200C15D-32GTZ

I built the original machine and generally know what I'm doing most of the time.

I had bios loop happening as soon as I upgraded the CPU. I switched back to the old CPU and was astonished to find that also bios looping.
I then went through suggestions I found on youtube. Reset the CMOS etc.

In the end the only think intermittently works was putting 1 stick of RAM in slot 3. Any other slot and the fans don't kick up and the bios loops. I'm now running (just) the new CPU, it sometimes loops, sometimes doesn't but as soon I put the second stick of RAM is any slot the loop starts again.

I've checked the compatibility and I should be good with everything I have. Can't really afford to upgrade the MB or RAM at the moment, definitely not both.... so would really appreciate hearing your thoughts.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## ivanivanko

try running ram at lower speeds, put 2800mhz


----------



## timonearth

kithylin said:


> I sincerely hope people *DO NOT* listen to anything ivanivanko is writing or saying. It seems you do not understand how Ryzen works so I will explain it to you: Slower ram speeds actually makes the entire system slower because it also lowers the infinity fabric clock at the same time (I know it's not locked together on the 5000 series chips but we still want to run it 1:1 together for the best performance anyway). Higher ram speeds = faster Infinity Fabric clocks = faster CPU. This is how all current AMD Ryzen processors work.


Appreciate the heads up. Do you have any alternative suggestion? 

I was looking at G.Skill Trident Z Neo 32GB (2X 16GB) as another option to buy and replace if the consensus is this would fix the situation.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

timonearth said:


> Hi everyone. Hopefully I've found the right thread for my issue. Definitely at a loss as to what is happening. Any help is massively appreciated.
> 
> I've upgraded my Ryzen 7 1700 to a Ryzen 9 5950x
> I'm using a x370 Taichi with the Bios upgraded successfully to 7.10
> I'm also running an rtx 3080ti
> My Ram is 2 x 16gb Tridentz F4-3200C15D-32GTZ
> 
> I built the original machine and generally know what I'm doing most of the time.
> 
> I had bios loop happening as soon as I upgraded the CPU. I switched back to the old CPU and was astonished to find that also bios looping.
> I then went through suggestions I found on youtube. Reset the CMOS etc.
> 
> In the end the only think intermittently works was putting 1 stick of RAM in slot 3. Any other slot and the fans don't kick up and the bios loops. I'm now running (just) the new CPU, it sometimes loops, sometimes doesn't but as soon I put the second stick of RAM is any slot the loop starts again.
> 
> I've checked the compatibility and I should be good with everything I have. Can't really afford to upgrade the MB or RAM at the moment, definitely not both.... so would really appreciate hearing your thoughts.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tim


Check your vram voltage/iod voltage etc. There's a slight chance that on default (or even at xmp) the bios doesn't apply the correct values and this causes the behavior that you encounter. 

Get into bios (use only 1 stick) and set ram voltage to 1.38-1.40 (it's perfectly safe). Reboot, and then try using both sticks.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> It's obvious you do not own and never have owned any ryzen 5000 series processor. All 5000 series chips can easily run 3200 mhz ram even on defaults in bios. The issues with ram speeds were resolved years ago with the 3000 series chips. It's the old 1000 series processors that had stability issues with 3200 mhz ram. Since you do not own any of these processors you probably shouldn't be commenting anything about them at all to any user since you have no experience with them. You're not helping and you're trying to tell people to run their system slower and handicap their system's performance. I don't really understand why. Maybe you get your rocks off by misleading people on the internet on purpose for some twisted reason?  It's sad we don't have active moderators in the forums anymore.  If the infinity fabric clock changes give +3% and tuning ram gives another +7% then we get +10% free. All of it is worth it.
> 
> However for troubleshooting, user timonearth: Set the ram all the way down to the JDEC minimum of 2400 Mhz in bios manually. That won't need any voltages for anything. Just do that just to see if it runs. If it works at that then you can load XMP later. But on bios looping that can happen because your storage isn't detected. Check storage in the bios and make sure it's detecting your hard drive / SSD / NVME drive and also make sure it's set to boot to it first. This system doesn't always default to that. You may need to make the system run in UEFI mode too (instead of CSM). If you had your system set up to boot windows in UEFI mode before then it might not default to UEFI mode after a bios reset and bios update.


It's the motherboard, not the cpu...

I had this problem with my 1700, I'm still having it with the 5600X.

If I clear cmos/load defaults, the system cannot boot with 2 mem sticks (applied to the other mem modules I owned as well), it enters a bootloop. I have to remove one stick (doesn't matter which one), get into bios, set ram voltage to a higher than default setting and then I can insert the other stick and everything works as it should.

I know that not everyone with this motherboard has this problem, but it's been 4 years now and it's still here for me.


----------



## timonearth

Thank everyone for your suggestions, driving me crazy I can't get the system stable.

I set the ram voltage a little higher but I still got the boot loop with both sticks in slot 1 and 3. When I went back into the BIOS I noticed the values had been reverted back to default. No XMP profile or change in voltage. So I tried to increase the voltage without the XMP profile but that just boot looped with 2 sticks in again.

Would swapping out the ram for something like the G.Skill Trident Z Neo 32GB (2X 16GB) be a certain fix?

I can accept the fact my old ram just doesn't play nice and use it as an excuse to upgrade, but I def don't want to waste another $300 if I'm still going to have issues using more than one ram slot.

Thanks again for everyone's efforts in helping me. It's greatly appreciated.

t.


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> nah man, you're the one misleading people, 10% lol man, go do something useful stop typing gibberish and putting wrong premises


Again I will repeat: This is OCN. This is the overclock.net forums. On this forum we overclock every last part of our computer as far as possible. It doesn't matter if the gain is +1% or +10%, we will still go to great effort to get every last % out of our computers that is possible through overclocking. I am not alone. This is not just me or something that only I do. There are quite a lot (thousands of them) of different people that all do this with our computers here on the OCN forums. When successful we share with others on OCN what we did that was successful and how others can do it too. This is the very nature of the OCN forums and what the OCN forums are all about. It has always has been this way here for many years. Your comments mocking me (or other users) for overclocking our computers on OCN is off topic for these forums and very rude. Why are you posting on these forums if you're just going to be rude to other people here? You're obviously new around here. I would guess that you're probably not going to last very long around here if you continue posting comments like that to me or other users around here.


----------



## timonearth

Hi everyone. 

I've been through all your recommendations.

Nothing I do will get the the second stick of RAM accepted.

I've tried upping the voltage, reducing the frequency, XMP off or on. Doesn't make a difference. As soon as that second stick goes in I get the boot loop.

I am noticing the settings in the ram section of the bios are reverting back. So if I increase the voltage to 3.8 and save it when exiting the bios by the time I have a few unsuccessful boots it seems automatically change back.

Will the problem be fixed by changing the RAM? seems like the easiest solution if it will work. 

Can't think of any other setting to try and change... 

Also, don't stress about Ivanivanko, he's a classic troll in the way he writes his posts. Of course this forum is going to be in depth and detailed and geeky, it's why I came here for help. Just keep doing what you're all doing and don't feed the troll.


----------



## kithylin

timonearth said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I've been through all your recommendations.
> 
> Nothing I do will get the the second stick of RAM accepted.
> 
> I've tried upping the voltage, reducing the frequency, XMP off or on. Doesn't make a difference. As soon as that second stick goes in I get the boot loop.


I guess we can go to basic troubleshooting here: Have you tried each of the two ram slots in the first slot that works correctly? I mean make sure each ram stick works correctly by it's self first before trying to combine the two together. It could be you have a bad ram stick some how. That's about the only other thing I can think of.


----------



## timonearth

kithylin said:


> I guess we can go to basic troubleshooting here: Have you tried each of the two ram slots in the first slot that works correctly? I mean make sure each ram stick works correctly by it's self first before trying to combine the two together. It could be you have a bad ram stick some how. That's about the only other thing I can think of.


Both sticks work independently unfortunately. I was hoping at the start it would be a bad stick, easy to fix but alas no.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

timonearth said:


> Both sticks work independently unfortunately. I was hoping at the start it would be a bad stick, easy to fix but alas no.


Taichi is a T-topology motherboard, so it really doesn't matter which slots you're using. You could try all of them, in case the problem is there (btw, try and blow them, in case of dust getting into them) and report back.
If your mem modules were compatible with previous bios versions/cpu, there is no way in h.ll (other than sheer bad luck) they are incompatible with this combo.


----------



## polkfan

I'd like to say on my 1700 with the SAME B-die memory that i have i was able to get 3066mhz out of this board
2700X got 3433mhz out of this board
3700X can go to 3800mhz 14 cas timings with 2 sticks of memory but with 4 it needs to be dropped down to 3533mhz.

Memory controller matters a lot more than people think

Least with AM5 we finally have a igpu!!! 

BTW i sadly never owned a 5000 gen CPU yet


----------



## kithylin

ivanivanko said:


> you obviously don't know what you're talking about and shouldn't be listened to cuz you haven't owned 5000 series and infinity fabric is importanter than you think. lul🍌
> 
> kytlin is just an oldfart nublet


_sigh_ I really wish we actually had active moderators around here. It's sad they left a while ago.


----------



## timonearth

kithylin said:


> _sigh_ I really wish we actually had active moderators around here. It's sad they left a while ago.


you know you can ignore him clicking on his profile and selecting “ignore”. You won’t see his posts anymore.


----------



## kithylin

timonearth said:


> you know you can ignore him clicking on his profile and selecting “ignore”. You won’t see his posts anymore.


I'm tempted to try something else: Switch my entire system back to "AUTO" / stock defaults on my X370 Taichi system and benchmark it that way then benchmark it again with everything I've tuned on it and post a comparison. I'm kinda curious but it's got a crappy old R5-2600 in it. Maybe I'll do it later today.


----------



## timonearth

Dekaohtoura said:


> Taichi is a T-topology motherboard, so it really doesn't matter which slots you're using. You could try all of them, in case the problem is there (btw, try and blow them, in case of dust getting into them) and report back.
> If your mem modules were compatible with previous bios versions/cpu, there is no way in h.ll (other than sheer bad luck) they are incompatible with this combo.


damn…..my pc has now decided not to startup at all. And for some reason I can’t even enter the bios even though I can see the bios (hit f2) to enter screen.

im about to call it and upgrade the motherboard tomorrow unless anyone else has an idea.

Cheers


----------



## polkfan

kithylin said:


> I'm tempted to try something else: Switch my entire system back to "AUTO" / stock defaults on my X370 Taichi system and benchmark it that way then benchmark it again with everything I've tuned on it and post a comparison. I'm kinda curious but it's got a crappy old R5-2600 in it. Maybe I'll do it later today.



Hey do you own Fallout 4? I love this game and i'm telling you in Boston you will notice a drop with slower memory or looser timings and i mean a BIG one. 

I love this game to death so that's why i mention it


----------



## kithylin

polkfan said:


> Hey do you own Fallout 4? I love this game and i'm telling you in Boston you will notice a drop with slower memory or looser timings and i mean a BIG one.
> 
> I love this game to death so that's why i mention it


Possibly but that's kind of a "subjective thing" that I can't really document or demonstrate online to other people. I mean I can claim it gets XX FPS at XX configuration but I have no way to prove it to someone else. On the other hand 3DMark (or other tests like superposition) are the only things I know of that generate results that I can both compare and demonstrate to others. So yes I do own fallout 4 but it's not really useful for testing like that.

Also: It seems we do have moderators here that cleaned up the posts from that troll. Yay! Hopefully we can get back on topic now. One thing did come out of it: I'm curious about the performance that I get from tuning ram timings, infinity fabric and all these other things so I'll be trying the testing soon. It's just really annoying for me to do right now because saving and loading profiles doesn't work with 7.04 on my X370 Taichi so I'll have to take photos of the bios settings with my phone and set things manually so it's a good bit of work for me at the moment.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

timonearth said:


> damn…..my pc has now decided not to startup at all. And for some reason I can’t even enter the bios even though I can see the bios (hit f2) to enter screen.
> 
> im about to call it and upgrade the motherboard tomorrow unless anyone else has an idea.
> 
> Cheers


Ah, so something went terribly wrong then.

Just in case, remove hdds/ssds/any storage, remove fans/pci cards(not the gpu, oc), remove/disconnect every single cable etc, reconnect only the bare minimum for cpu/gpu function, remove cmos battery+clear cmos via jumber, and try to reflash the bios..

Toy can also "force flash" with a third party tool, but although it's fairly easy and danger-free, you can't be 100% sure about it. Call it a "hail Mary" solution.


----------



## timonearth

Dekaohtoura said:


> Ah, so something went terribly wrong then.
> 
> Just in case, remove hdds/ssds/any storage, remove fans/pci cards(not the gpu, oc), remove/disconnect every single cable etc, reconnect only the bare minimum for cpu/gpu function, remove cmos battery+clear cmos via jumber, and try to reflash the bios..
> 
> Toy can also "force flash" with a third party tool, but although it's fairly easy and danger-free, you can't be 100% sure about it. Call it a "hail Mary" solution.


thanks for your help with this and to everyone else who gave me advice.

Unfortunately I’ve had zero luck and pulled the pin today and ordered an X570-E. In the end I’m guessing I accidentally damaged the MB when switching CPU.

just looking forward to getting it back up and running, should be a formidable rig.

cheers

t


----------



## Dekaohtoura

garych said:


> Can confirm RAM is less stable on 7.10 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any issues with same settings as before on 7.04, now it's crashing about once every other day.
> Reverting to 7.04.
> *Edit: nvm, not reverting, can't do that through instant flash, says invalid file. Not feeling like taking out CH341A atm in case flashrom fails.*
> Edit 2: I just upped DRAM voltage from 1.23 V to 1.3 V for now, seems stable so far.


Since you've mentioned it...

I'm just a "f.ck this sh##t" away from using flashrom to go back to 7.04.

CO (new profile, new hydra tuning etc) won't work (unstable), undervolt won't work (unstable...on 6.63/7.04 I could go as low as -0.0625 and be rock stable, now I have crashes even at -0.0375), basically anything except stock cpu is unstable.

The "funny" thing is that prime95/cpu stress-benching, gpu stress (the same 24/7 settings that I've been using for the past 4 years) is stable...but 10 minutes to 1 hour into heavy gaming (BF1/BFV) I get game/os/pc crashes.

The -0.625 offset was stable for 6+ months on 6.63...

The 3800/16 mem profile is error free (be it TM5, WHEA or anything) almost a year now, regardless of bios/agesa version.

It could be a psu related problem (Seasonic s-series, 850w, gold), but stock cpu works fine...and it sure "burns" a lot more than any co/undervolt profile that I've tried (to be exact, I'm on a 120-90-120 PPT-TDC-EDC-85c limit, always...same as the last 1 year).

Anyway, I think that I'll bite the bullet any day now and use flashrom. Any particular reason I shouldn't? Worked like a charm from 6.63 to 7.04. Is there any reason at all that I shouldn't attempt it?


----------



## kbios

Dekaohtoura said:


> Since you've mentioned it...
> 
> I'm just a "f.ck this sh##t" away from using flashrom to go back to 7.04.
> 
> CO (new profile, new hydra tuning etc) won't work (unstable), undervolt won't work (unstable...on 6.63/7.04 I could go as low as -0.0625 and be rock stable, now I have crashes even at -0.0375), basically anything except stock cpu is unstable.
> 
> The "funny" thing is that prime95/cpu stress-benching, gpu stress (the same 24/7 settings that I've been using for the past 4 years) is stable...but 10 minutes to 1 hour into heavy gaming (BF1/BFV) I get game/os/pc crashes.
> 
> The -0.625 offset was stable for 6+ months on 6.63...
> 
> The 3800/16 mem profile is error free (be it TM5, WHEA or anything) almost a year now, regardless of bios/agesa version.
> 
> It could be a psu related problem (Seasonic s-series, 850w, gold), but stock cpu works fine...and it sure "burns" a lot more than any co/undervolt profile that I've tried (to be exact, I'm on a 120-90-120 PPT-TDC-EDC-85c limit, always...same as the last 1 year).
> 
> Anyway, I think that I'll bite the bullet any day now and use flashrom. Any particular reason I shouldn't? Worked like a charm from 6.63 to 7.04. Is there any reason at all that I shouldn't attempt it?


Sadly I don't think flashrom is going to work, because apparently agesa 1.2.x.x includes a module which locks access to the spi bios chip (AmdSpiRomProtectDxE)


----------



## kithylin

garych said:


> Can confirm RAM is less stable on 7.10 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any issues with same settings as before on 7.04, now it's crashing about once every other day.
> Reverting to 7.04.
> Edit: nvm, not reverting, can't do that through instant flash, says invalid file. Not feeling like taking out CH341A atm in case flashrom fails.
> Edit 2: I just upped DRAM voltage from 1.23 V to 1.3 V for now, seems stable so far.


This is pretty standard for AMD: Every time we update the bios on any AMD Ryzen motherboard (X370, X470, X570, etc) the old bios timings will never work with any newer bios version due to everything they change with it. We'll always have to re-tune the ram timings again on every bios update. This is a normal thing for AMD systems.


----------



## papatsonis

@Dekaohtoura "welcome to the club".. I have roll backed since last week not cause it affected my co in my case but cause i saw noticeable drop in cb scores for the same ppt envelope. Had tried first to downgrade officially (not possible) but flashrom worked like a charm. I would be concerned only if i was overlocking much the CPU as the 1.2.0.7 has the limiter above 142w as a safety net (this doesnt exist in 1.2.0.3c) but i undervolt -0.1v from day0 so i dont worry for that matter


----------



## Dekaohtoura

papatsonis said:


> @Dekaohtoura "welcome to the club".. I have roll backed since last week not cause it affected my co in my case but cause i saw noticeable drop in cb scores for the same ppt envelope. Had tried first to downgrade officially (not possible) but flashrom worked like a charm. I would be concerned only if i was overlocking much the CPU as the 1.2.0.7 has the limiter above 142w as a safety net (this doesnt exist in 1.2.0.3c) but i undervolt -0.1v from day0 so i dont worry for that matter


Good to know, good indeed. 

TYVM, I hope I'll find some time tomorrow to do it.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Ok, confirming myself that flashrom worked without any problems/incidents.

Now I'll start tuning the system again and see if my old (pre 7.10) settings still work.


----------



## kbios

Dekaohtoura said:


> Ok, confirming myself that flashrom worked without any problems/incidents.
> 
> Now I'll start tuning the system again and see if my old (pre 7.10) settings still work.


Nice! So maybe the spi lock is only an asus thing


----------



## prodev42

I just got 5700x from MicroCenter and flashed the Taichi X370 Mobo ROM from 3.2 to 7.1. It booted well. Can anyone tell me what parameters need to be changed in the BIOS to make the system great? 

BTW my graphic card is a 6900XT.

Thanks!


----------



## kithylin

prodev42 said:


> I just got 5700x from MicroCenter and flashed the Taichi X370 Mobo ROM from 3.2 to 7.1. It booted well. Can anyone tell me what parameters need to be changed in the BIOS to make the system great?
> 
> BTW my graphic card is a 6900XT.
> 
> Thanks!


What speed and configuration is your system ram?


----------



## prodev42

kithylin said:


> What speed and configuration is your system ram?


Only thing I have changed in the bios were below configs:

XMP 2.0 Profile 1: DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34 1.35V (32GB)
Disabled fTPM to prevent micro stuttering issue in games
Disabled secure boot (not sure if this is needed) 
Disabled CSM to enable following:
enabled 4G decoding
enabled Re-Size BAR Support


----------



## kithylin

prodev42 said:


> Only thing I have changed in the bios were below configs:
> 
> XMP 2.0 Profile 1: DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34 1.35V (32GB)
> Disabled fTPM to prevent micro stuttering issue in games
> Disabled secure boot (not sure if this is needed)
> Disabled CSM to enable following:
> enabled 4G decoding
> enabled Re-Size BAR Support


The only other thing I would say is to manually set infinity fabric to 1600 to make sure it matches your ram. Otherwise looks / sounds great.


----------



## prodev42

kithylin said:


> The only other thing I would say is to manually set infinity fabric to 1600 to make sure it matches your ram. Otherwise looks / sounds great.






I am following this guide on tweaking AMD Software.


----------



## gregr507a

Hey guys, hopefully this thread is still somewhat alive because I have a question for you all.

I have received the 5800x3d I ordered. I am coming from a 1700x on an x370 taichi, with bios version 3.3. Obviously the hardware swap to put in the 5800x3d is easy, but I am not completely clear on the bios updating process.

On the asrock page for the x370 taichi bios, there are a lot of options. Obviously I want to end up on 7.10, but how do I get there? My current bios is quite old, do I have to update through a series of bridge bioses? I see that 7.0 is described as a bridge bios for 7.10, so I assume I need to do that one before upgrading to 7.10, but do I need to install any others first, or can I go straight from 3.30 to 7.0, then to 7.10?

Also, at what point in the process do I actually replace the CPU? 7.10 does not support bristol ridge processors, but does it still support the 1700x? So do I install 7.0, then swap the processors and install 7.10? Or do I install 7.0 then 7.10 with my 1700 (which I assume will then not boot? will it still be able to boot to bios?), and then swap the processors?

I hope my questions were clear. Sorry if they are a bit simple, it's been a while since I've dealt with this stuff. Please let me know if there is anything I need to clarify, and thanks in advance for the help


----------



## prodev42

gregr507a said:


> Hey guys, hopefully this thread is still somewhat alive because I have a question for you all.
> 
> I have received the 5800x3d I ordered. I am coming from a 1700x on an x370 taichi, with bios version 3.3. Obviously the hardware swap to put in the 5800x3d is easy, but I am not completely clear on the bios updating process.
> 
> On the asrock page for the x370 taichi bios, there are a lot of options. Obviously I want to end up on 7.10, but how do I get there? My current bios is quite old, do I have to update through a series of bridge bioses? I see that 7.0 is described as a bridge bios for 7.10, so I assume I need to do that one before upgrading to 7.10, but do I need to install any others first, or can I go straight from 3.30 to 7.0, then to 7.10?
> 
> Also, at what point in the process do I actually replace the CPU? 7.10 does not support bristol ridge processors, but does it still support the 1700x? So do I install 7.0, then swap the processors and install 7.10? Or do I install 7.0 then 7.10 with my 1700 (which I assume will then not boot? will it still be able to boot to bios?), and then swap the processors?
> 
> I hope my questions were clear. Sorry if they are a bit simple, it's been a while since I've dealt with this stuff. Please let me know if there is anything I need to clarify, and thanks in advance for the help


for my 5700x i first flashed 3.2 to 3.3 to 5.1 to 5.6 to 7.0 to 7.1(maybe missing 1 since i dont have notes down).. unzip them to usb stick. the bios will detect them and only let you upgrade to the highest bios version you can, you can use this mechanism as a safe-guard/validation. Do some more research but I think you replace the CPU after upgrading to 7.1, which is what I did.


----------



## Reznap

gregr507a said:


> Hey guys, hopefully this thread is still somewhat alive because I have a question for you all.
> 
> I have received the 5800x3d I ordered. I am coming from a 1700x on an x370 taichi, with bios version 3.3. Obviously the hardware swap to put in the 5800x3d is easy, but I am not completely clear on the bios updating process.
> 
> On the asrock page for the x370 taichi bios, there are a lot of options. Obviously I want to end up on 7.10, but how do I get there? My current bios is quite old, do I have to update through a series of bridge bioses? I see that 7.0 is described as a bridge bios for 7.10, so I assume I need to do that one before upgrading to 7.10, but do I need to install any others first, or can I go straight from 3.30 to 7.0, then to 7.10?
> 
> Also, at what point in the process do I actually replace the CPU? 7.10 does not support bristol ridge processors, but does it still support the 1700x? So do I install 7.0, then swap the processors and install 7.10? Or do I install 7.0 then 7.10 with my 1700 (which I assume will then not boot? will it still be able to boot to bios?), and then swap the processors?
> 
> I hope my questions were clear. Sorry if they are a bit simple, it's been a while since I've dealt with this stuff. Please let me know if there is anything I need to clarify, and thanks in advance for the help


Just went from a 1700x to the 5800x3d last week. Updated to 7.0 (I think I was on 3.something), then updated to 7.10. 1700x worked fine on both bios versions and then I installed the 5800x3d and everything has been running great.










Does anyone have an issue where every time the system resets cmos because of an instability I have to take a stick of ram out, boot into the bios and put on xmp then put the second stick back in to make it work? This was never an issue back on lower bios version with my 1700x. It makes playing with settings that reset the cmos because of memory instability a pain because I have to spend 15 mins taking the ram out.


----------



## kbios

Reznap said:


> Does anyone have an issue where every time the system resets cmos because of an instability I have to take a stick of ram out, boot into the bios and put on xmp then put the second stick back in to make it work? This was never an issue back on lower bios version with my 1700x. It makes playing with settings that reset the cmos because of memory instability a pain because I have to spend 15 mins taking the ram out.


Have you tried simply resetting cmos again with the back button? It works for me


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Reznap said:


> Does anyone have an issue where every time the system resets cmos because of an instability I have to take a stick of ram out, boot into the bios and put on xmp then put the second stick back in to make it work? This was never an issue back on lower bios version with my 1700x


Oh, yes.

I have reported it here a couple (a dozen, more likely) of times.

I've encountered it way back, maybe on BIOS v. 5xx, it still plagues me.


----------



## freestaler

kbios said:


> Have you tried simply resetting cmos again with the back button? It works for me


For me too. Usually i can just wait 30sec and three boots ( really just wait without any other action). I reboot then with 2133mhz.


----------



## Bandeezee

Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong section. I'm not much of an overclocker. I've built a couple of computers and haven't had any issues. I overclocked my i7 920 to 4GHZ way back when following settings from this forum.

Anyhow, after that I built a new computer with the following components.
Corsair Graphite Series 780T (full tower case)
Asrock Taichi x370
Ryzen 7 1700 (replaced with 5600X)
Asus GTX Dual1060 6GB
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200
Corsair Hydro Series H115i Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler, 280mm
CORSAIR RMi Series RM750i 750W 80 PLUS GOLD

I'm not sure if any other components are really needed to list. I noticed Windows 11 upgrade didn't find Ryzen 7 1700 compatible. All other components were fine, so I didn't feel the need to rebuild everything again. I saw 5600X was on the compatible CPU list for my motherboard and Windows 11, so I went with that one since it had a low TDP like my 1700.

I followed instructions and upgraded my Bios to 7, then 7.10. I cleaned off my CPU and the Heatsink with isopropyl alcohol using a coffee filter. I bought some new thermal paste from Amazon (Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Extreme). I made an "x" with the thermal paste, probably applying too much. After booting up I tried to stress test the new CPU with Prim95. I noticed it got hot very quick. It was up to 95C which seemed high to me. I checked online and that is considered the max it should be. I thought maybe applying too much thermal paste hurt my thermals, so I wiped it all clean and started over. This time I put 5 smaller dots in an x shape which I guess is the suggested method by AMD. I booted up and the same issue, runs very hot. Even on Idle it's only down to around 70C. I don't recall having any issues with my 1700 running hot. Did I get a bad CPU, do you think my thermal paste is the issue (maybe expired or something)? Any ideas I can try to get this heat down or if I should contact somebody?

I'm sorry If this is considered thread high jacking, but I figured people on this Motherboard might be able to help me out. Any responses are much appreciated. If I should put this post in a different thread, please let me know. By the way, I'm not even trying to OC this CPU yet. These thermals were right after install. If you need any other info, please let me know.


----------



## kithylin

Bandeezee said:


> Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong section. I'm not much of an overclocker. I've built a couple of computers and haven't had any issues. I overclocked my i7 920 to 4GHZ way back when following settings from this forum.
> 
> Anyhow, after that I built a new computer with the following components.
> Corsair Graphite Series 780T (full tower case)
> Asrock Taichi x370
> Ryzen 7 1700 (replaced with 5600X)
> Asus GTX Dual1060 6GB
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200
> Corsair Hydro Series H115i Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler, 280mm
> CORSAIR RMi Series RM750i 750W 80 PLUS GOLD
> 
> I'm not sure if any other components are really needed to list. I noticed Windows 11 upgrade didn't find Ryzen 7 1700 compatible. All other components were fine, so I didn't feel the need to rebuild everything again. I saw 5600X was on the compatible CPU list for my motherboard and Windows 11, so I went with that one since it had a low TDP like my 1700.
> 
> I followed instructions and upgraded my Bios to 7, then 7.10. I cleaned off my CPU and the Heatsink with isopropyl alcohol using a coffee filter. I bought some new thermal paste from Amazon (Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Extreme). I made an "x" with the thermal paste, probably applying too much. After booting up I tried to stress test the new CPU with Prim95. I noticed it got hot very quick. It was up to 95C which seemed high to me. I checked online and that is considered the max it should be. I thought maybe applying too much thermal paste hurt my thermals, so I wiped it all clean and started over. This time I put 5 smaller dots in an x shape which I guess is the suggested method by AMD. I booted up and the same issue, runs very hot. Even on Idle it's only down to around 70C. I don't recall having any issues with my 1700 running hot. Did I get a bad CPU, do you think my thermal paste is the issue (maybe expired or something)? Any ideas I can try to get this heat down or if I should contact somebody?
> 
> I'm sorry If this is considered thread high jacking, but I figured people on this Motherboard might be able to help me out. Any responses are much appreciated. If I should put this post in a different thread, please let me know. By the way, I'm not even trying to OC this CPU yet. These thermals were right after install. If you need any other info, please let me know.


Well first off, it looks like ryzen master is applying some sort of overclock to your chip. I would suggest uninstalling ryzen master entirely and go into the bios and make sure you load system defaults in bios at least once then F10 to save and quit to make sure it's all at default values there. Then try monitoring it with something like HWINFO64 for a little while instead. See if that alone helps it a little bit. The only other thing I can think of off the top of my head is maybe you some how got an air bubble in the pump in your AIO. Maybe make sure your radiator of your AIO is mounted in the top / roof spot of the case so the radiator portion is physically above the pump portion. I have your same case and I know it has up to a 360mm spot in the top for radiators. Check and monitor CPU voltages (what it peaks to max with hwinfo over time) and see what it's doing. My 5800X in my X570 system for example defaulted on system defaults in bios to run around 1.45v "out of the box" which is _WAY_ too high. It could be the bios in your board is defaulting to run the chip somewhere around 1.40 <-> 1.45v or something and so then maybe a manual under-volt to fix the voltage down around 1.313 <-> 1.325v would lower your temps a lot. It's not uncommon for bios's for systems that support the 5000 series chips to default to stupidly high voltages like that which can lead to high temps. Jayz two cents even made a video about it on youtube at one point it's so common.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Bandeezee said:


> Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong section. I'm not much of an overclocker. I've built a couple of computers and haven't had any issues. I overclocked my i7 920 to 4GHZ way back when following settings from this forum.
> 
> Anyhow, after that I built a new computer with the following components.
> Corsair Graphite Series 780T (full tower case)
> Asrock Taichi x370
> Ryzen 7 1700 (replaced with 5600X)
> Asus GTX Dual1060 6GB
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200
> Corsair Hydro Series H115i Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler, 280mm
> CORSAIR RMi Series RM750i 750W 80 PLUS GOLD
> 
> I'm not sure if any other components are really needed to list. I noticed Windows 11 upgrade didn't find Ryzen 7 1700 compatible. All other components were fine, so I didn't feel the need to rebuild everything again. I saw 5600X was on the compatible CPU list for my motherboard and Windows 11, so I went with that one since it had a low TDP like my 1700.
> 
> I followed instructions and upgraded my Bios to 7, then 7.10. I cleaned off my CPU and the Heatsink with isopropyl alcohol using a coffee filter. I bought some new thermal paste from Amazon (Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Extreme). I made an "x" with the thermal paste, probably applying too much. After booting up I tried to stress test the new CPU with Prim95. I noticed it got hot very quick. It was up to 95C which seemed high to me. I checked online and that is considered the max it should be. I thought maybe applying too much thermal paste hurt my thermals, so I wiped it all clean and started over. This time I put 5 smaller dots in an x shape which I guess is the suggested method by AMD. I booted up and the same issue, runs very hot. Even on Idle it's only down to around 70C. I don't recall having any issues with my 1700 running hot. Did I get a bad CPU, do you think my thermal paste is the issue (maybe expired or something)? Any ideas I can try to get this heat down or if I should contact somebody?
> 
> I'm sorry If this is considered thread high jacking, but I figured people on this Motherboard might be able to help me out. Any responses are much appreciated. If I should put this post in a different thread, please let me know. By the way, I'm not even trying to OC this CPU yet. These thermals were right after install. If you need any other info, please let me know.
> View attachment 2564199


Something seems to be way off with your cooling.

With 76w PPT the stock cooler should be adequate, a LCS would be overkill.

It's either bad contact, excessive paste, or the AIO itself.

To be fair, Zen3 cpus are a bit tricky when it comes to applying thermal paste, since the chiplets are not evenly placed and the heatspreader gets convex/concave . 
You should definitely do what @kithylin suggests, to be sure that the AIO works as it should and also completely remove any auto-oc on your system, but even at 1.4+Vcore, the 76w ppt shouldn't be a problem. I'm on a 120-90-120 setup myself (5600X, Noctua D15), and I'm sitting comfortably around 75-78 degrees celcius when (heavy) gaming/rendering/benching (room temp around 25).

You could try and re-paste the cpu, maybe this time try the "classic" credit card method, and just add 2-3 very small dots in the end, to allow it to spread under pressure. Also, TG Cryonaut is a bit tricky to handle...I've been assembling my (and some friend's occasionally) systems for more than 15 years now, and I couldn't properly apply it the last 2-3 times I attempted it. You may want to try a less viscous TIM...maybe an MX4/5.

You're definitely on the right section, don't hesitate to ask anything.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> You're definitely on the right section, don't hesitate to ask anything.


@Bandeezee Yes do share with us your results after trying some of the things I suggested and tell us how things changed for you, if it changed at all. I monitor this thread multiple times per day every day and I can try to help you later. I don't really know how much help I can be via the internet but I can try and help you the best I know how.


----------



## freestaler

@Reznap, on wiches VRam are you postet 3800 possible?


----------



## Reznap

freestaler said:


> @Reznap, on wiches VRam are you postet 3800 possible?


I'm not sure what your question is? The system is occt stable and tm5 'extreme' preset stable.


----------



## freestaler

How is your voltages on your memory for this setting? 1,5volts or more?


----------



## Reznap

freestaler said:


> How is your voltages on your memory for this setting? 1,5volts or more?


oh it's at 1.45v in the bios, hwinfo thinks its 1.48v not sure if its accurate or not.


----------



## Snuwper

Is there any way to get around the +200MHZ PBO2 Boost limit? I'd like to see if my 5600x has a bit more head room in it, been messing with PBO2 for a good minute now and so far managed this;

103PPT 90TDC 120EDC (still testing EDC to see if I can get lower on it)
C1 -30 C2 -18 C3 -20 C4 -30 C5 -25 C6 -30 
swapping between CoreCycler and OCCT to test


also is it worth the bother to do an all core OC ( I do have a custom loop w/ a 360m EK PE and a HWL GTS 280m so I'm not too worried about temps, I can set motherboard limits and see peak 81C on extreme OCCT w/ small data (all core test) )


----------



## kithylin

Snuwper said:


> Is there any way to get around the +200MHZ PBO2 Boost limit? I'd like to see if my 5600x has a bit more head room in it, been messing with PBO2 for a good minute now and so far managed this;
> 
> 103PPT 90TDC 120EDC (still testing EDC to see if I can get lower on it)
> C1 -30 C2 -18 C3 -20 C4 -30 C5 -25 C6 -30
> swapping between CoreCycler and OCCT to test
> 
> 
> also is it worth the bother to do an all core OC ( I do have a custom loop w/ a 360m EK PE and a HWL GTS 280m so I'm not too worried about temps, I can set motherboard limits and see peak 81C on extreme OCCT w/ small data (all core test) )


You can get higher clocks with per-core overclocking under the deeper menu settings. Also reducing your power limits is going to limit the chip more. You might want to try increasing the power limits instead. Reducing them doesn't do anything but potentially limit your chip's clocks.


----------



## Snuwper

Haven't had any regression at those settings when it came to benchmarks, it's why I kept taking them lower as it wasn't needing all that extra juice


----------



## kithylin

Snuwper said:


> Haven't had any regression at those settings when it came to benchmarks, it's why I kept taking them lower as it wasn't needing all that extra juice


You're not understanding how processors work. Even if you set the power limits to 1000 watts, it does not make the processor suddenly use 1000 watts. The processor is only going to use the power it needs to use regardless of whatever the power limits are set to. If you set it to 1000 watts for example it will use the same power draw from the chip as if you set it to 120 watts. The power draw of the processor does not go up if we raise the power limit. All the EDC & other power limits do is exactly in their name: limit the processor. If you want it to use say 50 watts only then you could set EDC to 50 watts and then it would reduce the clock speeds until it uses only 50 watts. But if you want to overclock the chip then reducing the power limits literally does absolutely nothing at all. This is a very basic thing that applies to all AMD Ryzen processors on all generation motherboards and is not specific to the X370 Taichi or your processor.


----------



## Snuwper

kithylin said:


> You're not understanding how processors work. Even if you set the power limits to 1000 watts, it does not make the processor suddenly use 1000 watts. The processor is only going to use the power it needs to use regardless of whatever the power limits are set to. If you set it to 1000 watts for example it will use the same power draw from the chip as if you set it to 120 watts. The power draw of the processor does not go up if we raise the power limit. All the EDC & other power limits do is exactly in their name: limit the processor. If you want it to use say 50 watts only then you could set EDC to 50 watts and then it would reduce the clock speeds until it uses only 50 watts. But if you want to overclock the chip then reducing the power limits literally does absolutely nothing at all. This is a very basic thing that applies to all AMD Ryzen processors on all generation motherboards and is not specific to the X370 Taichi or your processor.


if that is the case, then why is it a bad thing to reduce limits when they're not even being met, while still retaining the same clock speeds as motherboard manual limits?
if I am able to get 4650mhz all core at motherboard limits, then drop my power limits down to 103PPT, 90TDC, 120EDC and still retain 4650mhz all core, it wouldn't it be wise to do so?


----------



## kithylin

Snuwper said:


> if that is the case, then why is it a bad thing to reduce limits when they're not even being met, while still retaining the same clock speeds as motherboard manual limits?
> if I am able to get 4650mhz all core at motherboard limits, then drop my power limits down to 103PPT, 90TDC, 120EDC and still retain 4650mhz all core, it wouldn't it be wise to do so?


It's mainly bad because the things you are doing today are not hitting those power limits. But what if in the future you decide to do something else like.. I don't know, instead of gaming one day you decide to try and make 3D objects rendered in blender that uses more of the CPU then you are using today then it would be limited by your power limits that you lowered when gaming. That's just an example. Just because the things you are commonly doing today doesn't hit the power limit doesn't mean you don't do something later that might tap at the limits and reduce clocks.

All AMD motherboards have the actual limits that their hardware can handle programmed into the bios. The motherboard manufacturer knows what the actual power limits of the VRM on the motherboard are and they program it into the bios. If you actually exceed what your motherboard can do it will throttle the chip anyway so there's no real reason to manually program in your own limits unless you actually have some reason to make sure the chip only uses 90 watts for example. Or if you really just don't want your chip boosting/overclocking and you want to make sure it only ever runs at a specific speed for some reason. I would think most people with decent cooling would want their AMD Ryzen chips to boost as high as possible though so they run as fast as possible. Faster = better. I can't really think of a reason why anyone would want to intentionally limit the performance of their processor.


----------



## Bandeezee

kithylin said:


> @Bandeezee Yes do share with us your results after trying some of the things I suggested and tell us how things changed for you, if it changed at all. I monitor this thread multiple times per day every day and I can try to help you later. I don't really know how much help I can be via the internet but I can try and help you the best I know how.


I appreciate your help. I did reset the BIOS to it's defaults and uninstalled Ryzen Master. I still have Corsair monitoring software since a lot of my hardware is Corsair. When I try to open HWiNFO64 it warns me about having Corsair monitoring software and that it may cause conflicts. I close the Corsair software before opening HWiNFO64, so I assume it's ok. I think my idle temp did come down quite a bit, but it still rockets up there quickly when just trying to open a webpage or something. So, I'm thinking of buying some MX4 thermal paste and possibly buying a new Corsair H115i AIO CPU cooler, but I would rather not spend that extra money on that cooler if I don't have to. Should I try installing the stock cooler first?

HWiNFO64 screenshot after starting computer:









HWiNFO64 screenshot after several minutes of everything loading and sitting in idle:









I'm not sure why my clock speeds are at 4Ghz when I'm not doing anything (unless something is running in the background). I literally only have HWiNFO64 and Google Chrome open (with only 1 tab).


----------



## kithylin

Bandeezee said:


> I appreciate your help. I did reset the BIOS to it's defaults and uninstalled Ryzen Master. I still have Corsair monitoring software since a lot of my hardware is Corsair. When I try to open HWiNFO64 it warns me about having Corsair monitoring software and that it may cause conflicts. I close the Corsair software before opening HWiNFO64, so I assume it's ok. I think my idle temp did come down quite a bit, but it still rockets up there quickly when just trying to open a webpage or something. So, I'm thinking of buying some MX4 thermal paste and possibly buying a new Corsair H115i AIO CPU cooler, but I would rather not spend that extra money on that cooler if I don't have to. Should I try installing the stock cooler first?
> 
> I'm not sure why my clock speeds are at 4Ghz when I'm not doing anything (unless something is running in the background). I literally only have HWiNFO64 and Google Chrome open (with only 1 tab).


I see your CPU is still jumping up to 1.425v under certain loads. I would suggest next you try and manually set the CPU core voltage in bios to either 1.313v (should work probably) or 1.325v fixed (not an offset) and see what that does. It should bring down your temps a lot. AMD processors default to stupidly high voltages for no real reason.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Bandeezee said:


> I appreciate your help. I did reset the BIOS to it's defaults and uninstalled Ryzen Master. I still have Corsair monitoring software since a lot of my hardware is Corsair. When I try to open HWiNFO64 it warns me about having Corsair monitoring software and that it may cause conflicts. I close the Corsair software before opening HWiNFO64, so I assume it's ok. I think my idle temp did come down quite a bit, but it still rockets up there quickly when just trying to open a webpage or something. So, I'm thinking of buying some MX4 thermal paste and possibly buying a new Corsair H115i AIO CPU cooler, but I would rather not spend that extra money on that cooler if I don't have to. Should I try installing the stock cooler first?
> 
> HWiNFO64 screenshot after starting computer:
> View attachment 2564827
> 
> 
> HWiNFO64 screenshot after several minutes of everything loading and sitting in idle:
> View attachment 2564828
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why my clock speeds are at 4Ghz when I'm not doing anything (unless something is running in the background). I literally only have HWiNFO64 and Google Chrome open (with only 1 tab).





kithylin said:


> I see your CPU is still jumping up to 1.425v under certain loads. I would suggest next you try and manually set the CPU core voltage in bios to either 1.313v (should work probably) or 1.325v fixed (not an offset) and see what that does. It should bring down your temps a lot. AMD processors default to stupidly high voltages for no real reason.


There is absolutely no way a 5600X stock would get close to 95o under any load, on stock, even with a wraith spire/stock cooler...let alone a decent AIO.

Something is wrong...either the cooling plate doesn't sit on the cpu as it should, or something like that. What does corsair s/w report about liquid temp, fan profile, cpu temp (does the s/w read the sensors as it should?...my H100i was a bit problematic, but that was over 4 years ago).

Let me just try a cbr23 on stock and uv, and see for yourself.

Ok, run1, cbr23 (high priority), noctua d15, neg offset (-0.625v), 120wPPT-TDC90-EDC120










Rebooting for stock voltage...

Stock voltage, everything else same as above.










@Bandeezee : Something is wrong with your setup, and it's not the cpu voltage.

1.425v could be a single core boosting under light load (browser launch...).


----------



## Joke94

Bandeezee said:


> Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong section. I'm not much of an overclocker. I've built a couple of computers and haven't had any issues. I overclocked my i7 920 to 4GHZ way back when following settings from this forum.
> 
> Anyhow, after that I built a new computer with the following components.
> Corsair Graphite Series 780T (full tower case)
> Asrock Taichi x370
> Ryzen 7 1700 (replaced with 5600X)
> Asus GTX Dual1060 6GB
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200
> Corsair Hydro Series H115i Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler, 280mm
> CORSAIR RMi Series RM750i 750W 80 PLUS GOLD
> 
> I'm not sure if any other components are really needed to list. I noticed Windows 11 upgrade didn't find Ryzen 7 1700 compatible. All other components were fine, so I didn't feel the need to rebuild everything again. I saw 5600X was on the compatible CPU list for my motherboard and Windows 11, so I went with that one since it had a low TDP like my 1700.
> 
> I followed instructions and upgraded my Bios to 7, then 7.10. I cleaned off my CPU and the Heatsink with isopropyl alcohol using a coffee filter. I bought some new thermal paste from Amazon (Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Extreme). I made an "x" with the thermal paste, probably applying too much. After booting up I tried to stress test the new CPU with Prim95. I noticed it got hot very quick. It was up to 95C which seemed high to me. I checked online and that is considered the max it should be. I thought maybe applying too much thermal paste hurt my thermals, so I wiped it all clean and started over. This time I put 5 smaller dots in an x shape which I guess is the suggested method by AMD. I booted up and the same issue, runs very hot. Even on Idle it's only down to around 70C. I don't recall having any issues with my 1700 running hot. Did I get a bad CPU, do you think my thermal paste is the issue (maybe expired or something)? Any ideas I can try to get this heat down or if I should contact somebody?
> 
> I'm sorry If this is considered thread high jacking, but I figured people on this Motherboard might be able to help me out. Any responses are much appreciated. If I should put this post in a different thread, please let me know. By the way, I'm not even trying to OC this CPU yet. These thermals were right after install. If you need any other info, please let me know.
> View attachment 2564199


If I'm reading this correctly your 5600x is new, so has the cpu ever performed "normally" in terms of temperature? It is possible the TIM/soldering under the heatspreader is effed and causing high temps. With you setup even the stock cooler should keep this cpu well under 80 degrees easy. Also there is no big difference with thermal paste appliance we are talking like 1-3 degrees differences depending on the amount.

Edit: noticed you are using AIO make sure the pump is plugged in and running, since a broken/unplugged pump header could be an easy miss.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> There is absolutely no way a 5600X stock would get close to 95o under any load, on stock, even with a wraith spire/stock cooler...let alone a decent AIO.
> 
> Something is wrong...either the cooling plate doesn't sit on the cpu as it should, or something like that. What does corsair s/w report about liquid temp, fan profile, cpu temp (does the s/w read the sensors as it should?...my H100i was a bit problematic, but that was over 4 years ago).
> 
> Let me just try a cbr23 on stock and uv, and see for yourself.
> 
> Ok, run1, cbr23 (high priority), noctua d15, neg offset (-0.625v), 120wPPT-TDC90-EDC120
> 
> 
> 
> Rebooting for stock voltage...
> 
> Stock voltage, everything else same as above.
> 
> View attachment 2564908
> 
> 
> @Bandeezee : Something is wrong with your setup, and it's not the cpu voltage.1.425v could be a single core boosting under light load (browser launch...).


Even if it is just a light browser launch that voltage is too high and not necessary. As you can see right there in hwinfo64 your 5600X only ever peaked to 1.381v. What I was trying to describe is the bios on some motherboards with some configurations will sometimes boost to high voltages even at stock. The other user shows their same chip at stock boosting to 1.425v on stock but yours doesn't. It's really unknown why AMD does this but sometimes AMD does this. Neither 1.381v nor 1.425v is necessary for the 5000 series chips. At stock with no PBO they should be fine at least down to 1.325v and possibly lower.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Joke94 said:


> If I'm reading this correctly your 5600x is new, so has the cpu ever performed "normally" in terms of temperature? It is possible the TIM/soldering under the heatspreader is effed and causing high temps


That's a very possible, very logical theory.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> Even if it is just a light browser launch that voltage is too high and not necessary. As you can see right there in hwinfo64 your 5600X only ever peaked to 1.381v. What I was trying to describe is the bios on some motherboards with some configurations will sometimes boost to high voltages even at stock. The other user shows their same chip at stock boosting to 1.425v on stock but yours doesn't. It's really unknown why AMD does this but sometimes AMD does this. Neither 1.381v nor 1.425v is necessary for the 5000 series chips. At stock with no PBO they should be fine at least down to 1.325v and possibly lower.


I agree that voltage this high is not necessary. It's quite normal, however. At stock, a R5600X could easily get to 1.5V, but this is just a spike, well within normal parameters for a Zen3 cpu.

My screenshots show "only" 1.381v because I reset hwinfo prior to any bench and just wait idling (dead idling) until cpu temp drops to a certain point, just for comparison/reference.

Right now, I can't get a "stock" reading, because I started tuning CO again. My previous instability was caused, it seems, from either the gpu or the psu when I set gpu power limit >240w. Now I'm completely stable (and quite cool and quiet) at 220w, until a get the chance to test the card on another psu.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> It's quite normal, however. At stock, a R5600X could easily get to 1.5V, but this is just a spike, well within normal parameters for a Zen3 cpu.


Personally I don't care if AMD claims that is "normal behavior" or "within normal parameters". They're probably basing that on the expectation that the thing will only last until the end of it's warranty period. Any voltage at or above 1.40v+ will degrade the chip even at stock speeds. How much still isn't unclear but it is too much voltage. Maybe if you're going to replace your CPU every 6-8 months or 1 year then it might not be a concern to you or other people. But some of us want our CPU's to last multiple years. I would definitely suggest everyone try to undervolt their ryzen 5000 series chips ASAP to get them to last as long as possible. I ran mine at only 1.375v when I first bought it and it degraded on me already after just 4 months (I had a all-core OC of 4750 Mhz and then after the 4'th month it wouldn't pass any benchmarks or CPU tests without blue screening). Dropping it to 1.313v and moving over to PBO overclocking with the curve editor and it has been smooth sailing with no issues ever since. Ryzen's 5000 series are definitely hyper-sensitive to voltage.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> Personally I don't care if AMD claims that is "normal behavior" or "within normal parameters". They're probably basing that on the expectation that the thing will only last until the end of it's warranty period. Any voltage at or above 1.40v+ will degrade the chip even at stock speeds. How much still isn't unclear but it is too much voltage. Maybe if you're going to replace your CPU every 6-8 months or 1 year then it might not be a concern to you or other people. But some of us want our CPU's to last multiple years. I would definitely suggest everyone try to undervolt their ryzen 5000 series chips ASAP to get them to last as long as possible. I ran mine at only 1.375v when I first bought it and it degraded on me already after just 4 months (I had a all-core OC of 4750 Mhz and then after the 4'th month it wouldn't pass any benchmarks or CPU tests without blue screening). Dropping it to 1.313v and moving over to PBO overclocking with the curve editor and it has been smooth sailing with no issues ever since. Ryzen's 5000 series are definitely hyper-sensitive to voltage.


Preaching to the choir...

I undervolt almost every piece of hardware in my setup (ram needs some more juice, though) that gives me the option.
Right now, I'm bouncing back and forth between negative offset and per core CO (all negatives, 3 cores set to minus 30) and it's something that I definitely suggest.

Summer in Greece is a bit harsh on the hardware.


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> Preaching to the choir...
> 
> I undervolt almost every piece of hardware in my setup (ram needs some more juice, though) that gives me the option.
> Right now, I'm bouncing back and forth between negative offset and per core CO (all negatives, 3 cores set to minus 30) and it's something that I definitely suggest.
> 
> Summer in Greece is a bit harsh on the hardware.


It's slightly off topic but I got stupid lucky on a golden chip with my 5800X in my X570 system in that it lets me run with the PBO Scalar maxed out at (I think 10x), and per-core offset of -30 on all 8 cores with PBO, and only needs 1.313v fixed to do it. Which results in 5050 Mhz in 1-2 core loads, 4850 Mhz in 3-4 core loads, and 4650 Mhz in all-core loads. I don't know if it's just my chip with high clocks running hot but even in a huge water cooling loop with 5 radiators, 24 fans, 2 pumps, etc my 5800X will still run 88~92c under all-core loads. I don't have a lot of experience with 5000 series chips personally but I think most of them tend to run on the hotter side.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> It's slightly off topic but I got stupid lucky on a golden chip with my 5800X in my X570 system in that it lets me run with the PBO Scalar maxed out at (I think 10x), and per-core offset of -30 on all 8 cores with PBO, and only needs 1.313v fixed to do it.


Jackpot! Silicon lottery definitely favored you.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

kithylin said:


> I don't have a lot of experience with 5000 series chips personally but I think most of them tend to run on the hotter side.


Those 7nm are a bit tricky to cool...the chiplet design makes it even more difficult (small nodes that cannot conduct heat effectively, uveven contact to the IHS resulting to convex/concave surface etc). The 3000 series didn't get this hot because per core/all core boost didn't get that high (compared to 5000).

What makes the situation even worse is that 5600X and 5800X (early batches, at least) get the lowest binned chiplets (EPYC>TR>Ryzen, 5950>5900>5800X>5600X), requiring higher voltage etc.


----------



## Bandeezee

Dekaohtoura said:


> There is absolutely no way a 5600X stock would get close to 95o under any load, on stock, even with a wraith spire/stock cooler...let alone a decent AIO.
> 
> Something is wrong...either the cooling plate doesn't sit on the cpu as it should, or something like that. What does corsair s/w report about liquid temp, fan profile, cpu temp (does the s/w read the sensors as it should?...my H100i was a bit problematic, but that was over 4 years ago).


@Joke94 Yes, the 5600X is new (purchased to upgrade from 1700 and be compatible for eventual Windows 11 upgrade). No, it's been this way after I first installed, that's why I came here. Today I just started it up and this is what I see from Corsair Link software. I assume that means the pump is working fine? Here's also a picture of the H115i in my case.


















A few minutes later after opening Chrome and logging in here to type this message, the temperature has increased to 57.5C









After closing Corsair Link software and exiting it from the icon tray in the bottom right (also checked task manager and didn't see any instance running), I opened HWiNFO64 and see this:









I closed HWiNFO64 and immediately opened Corsair Link software and see this:









Shouldn't the H115i temp be my CPU temp? How is there this much difference between Link and HWiNFO64 and which one is correct? I haven't tried lowering voltage yet, I will do that next when I get a chance. Just wanted to point out difference I noticed and wondering if I should contact AMD about this (if that's even an option).

Also, Here's a pic of my old Ryzen 7 1700 chip when I took it out. It had this rough edge all the way around it (not on top, just on the sides). I noticed my 5600X also had this after taking it back out to reapply thermal paste. I didn't know if that was normal or if it was normal to happen that fast (I was using Prim95 during that first hour or so, so maybe that did it). Do I have my CPU heatsink mounted completely wrong? I don't know, there's a lot of thoughts going through my head right now. Firstly though, can anyone explain the difference in temps in Corsair Link and HWiNFO64? Thank you for your help.









Sorry for all the images.


----------



## Bandeezee

kithylin said:


> I see your CPU is still jumping up to 1.425v under certain loads. I would suggest next you try and manually set the CPU core voltage in bios to either 1.313v (should work probably) or 1.325v fixed (not an offset) and see what that does. It should bring down your temps a lot. AMD processors default to stupidly high voltages for no real reason.


Ok, I just wanted to verify, is this what I'm changing? Pretend you're talking to a 5 year old. I don't want to change the wrong thing in my Bios and mess it up more.


----------



## kithylin

Bandeezee said:


> Ok, I just wanted to verify, is this what I'm changing? Pretend you're talking to a 5 year old. I don't want to change the wrong thing in my Bios and mess it up more.


Scroll down with the arrow keys on the keyboard to the bottom of that screen where it says "External Voltage Settings and Load-Line Calibration" -> Then see my screenshot here for an example:








This is what I have for my Ryzen 5 2600 though. Try this:
CPU Vcore Voltage -> Fixed mode
Fixed Voltage(V) -> 1.313
CPU Load-Line Calibration -> Level 1

This might be unstable. Your chip might not work that low of voltage but I would try anyway. If it's unstable or doesn't work then try 1.325v next.
It depends on the chip and what it likes. My 5800X in my X570 board for example runs fine on 1.313v but I built another X570 + 5800X system a couple months ago for a friend and his chip needed 1.325v for example. I would leave everything else on Auto and only touch those settings and see how it behaves.


----------



## fcchin

Bandeezee said:


> View attachment 2565270


can you show a top photo of the 1700x, seems like the copper plate is not fully covering the CPU??? the top left and right corners are so clean as if the last 5 years there was no thermal paste at corners???


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Bandeezee said:


> @Joke94 Yes, the 5600X is new (purchased to upgrade from 1700 and be compatible for eventual Windows 11 upgrade). No, it's been this way after I first installed, that's why I came here. Today I just started it up and this is what I see from Corsair Link software. I assume that means the pump is working fine? Here's also a picture of the H115i in my case.
> View attachment 2565265
> 
> View attachment 2565269
> 
> 
> 
> A few minutes later after opening Chrome and logging in here to type this message, the temperature has increased to 57.5C
> View attachment 2565266
> 
> 
> After closing Corsair Link software and exiting it from the icon tray in the bottom right (also checked task manager and didn't see any instance running), I opened HWiNFO64 and see this:
> View attachment 2565267
> 
> 
> I closed HWiNFO64 and immediately opened Corsair Link software and see this:
> View attachment 2565268
> 
> 
> Shouldn't the H115i temp be my CPU temp? How is there this much difference between Link and HWiNFO64 and which one is correct? I haven't tried lowering voltage yet, I will do that next when I get a chance. Just wanted to point out difference I noticed and wondering if I should contact AMD about this (if that's even an option).
> 
> Also, Here's a pic of my old Ryzen 7 1700 chip when I took it out. It had this rough edge all the way around it (not on top, just on the sides). I noticed my 5600X also had this after taking it back out to reapply thermal paste. I didn't know if that was normal or if it was normal to happen that fast (I was using Prim95 during that first hour or so, so maybe that did it). Do I have my CPU heatsink mounted completely wrong? I don't know, there's a lot of thoughts going through my head right now. Firstly though, can anyone explain the difference in temps in Corsair Link and HWiNFO64? Thank you for your help.
> View attachment 2565270
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the images.


Long story short, this pos s/w (corsair link), still can't correctly auto-detect and use the proper sensor for cpu etc.

Back in the day, I remember having to set it up manually, each time from scratch.

You should spend some time and check every x370 temp manually, using link and hwinfo simultaneously (don't worry...worst case scenario is a os crash) under light load to find which sensor in link corresponds to which in hwinfo. Use a light load program, if necessary, to get the cpu to start getting hot. Then, just assign (I hope it's still possible) the right sensor (probably the hotter one) to the "cpu" and set the fans and pump to respond to it.

This way, you can at least eliminate link's bs and see if your cpu still overheats (definitely try either a negative offset or a lower static voltage as well, like @kithylin suggests, to get rid of excess voltage/heat spikes). 

I still believe that you should also repaste the cpu using a different TIM, though.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Hey guys, anyone gave a try on the beta X470T that came up on JZ? Is crossflash possible/working?

I can't find any specific details about it (what it actually does).

Do you think we'll get a beta version as well?


----------



## kithylin

Dekaohtoura said:


> Hey guys, anyone gave a try on the beta X470T that came up on JZ? Is crossflash possible/working?
> 
> I can't find any specific details about it (what it actually does).
> 
> Do you think we'll get a beta version as well?


I've been pretty outspoken about it before.. I'll probably mention it again: I would probably suggest people _NOT_ cross-flash a bios from any other motherboard into their X370 Taichi. It runs a very high risk of damaging the board or the CPU or both. It's extremely dangerous and probably not something people should be trying to do unless they have disposable income and don't mind destroying hardware for the fun of it. I know some people have done it, been successful and had no problems. That still doesn't change how dangerous it is.


----------



## fcchin

Dekaohtoura said:


> Hey guys, anyone gave a try on the beta X470T that came up on JZ? Is crossflash possible/working?
> 
> I can't find any specific details about it (what it actually does).
> 
> Do you think we'll get a beta version as well?


Yeah, 


[TD][Beta] 4.90[/TD]
[TD]2022/7/11[/TD]​has AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.7 

I'm going to flash tonight, because has been using crossflash over one year ago... check my old threads of pros and cons per each version, tested starting around version 3.4 I think, the one with PCIe gen4 anyway.


----------



## fcchin

fcchin said:


> even 4.76 is not fully compatible, still seeing 1.55v at vsoc(svi2) and 105v VDDG_IOD and 100,000rpm fans, and 8.9ghz CPU by Core_Temp, hahahhahaha
> 
> if you want good sensor readings, don't use 4.73 and 4.76


am on 4.9betaX470 crossflash into x370taichi,
just want to highlight:-

SOC will go up to 1.1v when XMP is loaded, hence can boot for sure, no longer like the old days of 2020/2021 after loading XMP but SOC remains 0.925v and crash on heavy loads.
CLDO_VDDP will go up to 1v when XMP is loaded, hence can boot for sure, in the older days some bioses are still stupid and left on 0.7v hence crash on heavy loads. Especially Zen1 days.
VDDG IOD and CCD will go up to 1.1v when XMP is loaded, hence can boot for sure, versus old days some bioses was left @ 0.9v hence crash on heavy loads.
procODT is still stupid at 36.9ohms only, I have to manually up it to 48ohms, this is the minimum I need not to crash, else even 43ohms will crash once in a blue moon.
ram-timing for secondaries still cannot be read from XMP, notably the tRC, tRRDS, tRRDL & tFAW were auto calculated by bios and is far off from my ram kits, hence I gotto input them manually.
ram-timing tRFC, tRFC2, tRFC4, are correctly calculated by bios, as before version of beta bioses also, not sure will be correct for you or not, you must check.
1.35v was achieved once XMP is loaded, but in HWinfo reading only 1.33v like many previous beta bioses, hence got to manually up to 1.38v in UEFI then HWinfo shows 1.36v in windows, which is just a tad more than 1.35 for maximum stability.
some of the older beta bioses were experimenting with SOCv, CLDO_VDDP, VDDG IOD CCD, sometimes default as high as 1.15v, which I think recently they realized released (typo mistake) is not neccesary, I recall beta 4.88 and beta 4.86 has been as the currect SOC 1.1v, CLDO_VDDP 1v, both VDDG 1.1v will give maximum stability.
also the load line level was auto = level 5, which I experience crash in the past, hence manually set them to level 3.
edit 2022 Aug 15th add screen capture of zentiming and voltages.
in short, must make sure.
1) vddr_SOC = 1.1v
2) cldo_VDDP = 1v
3) vddg_IOD = 1.1v
4) vddg_CCD = 1.1v

A) procODT = 48 ohms for my ram


----------



## Dekaohtoura

fcchin said:


> am on 4.9betaX470 crossflash into x370taichi,
> just want to highlight:-
> 
> SOC will go up to 1.1v when XMP is loaded, hence can boot for sure, no longer like the old days of 2020/2021 after loading XMP but SOC remains 0.925v and crash on heavy loads.
> CLDO_VDDP will go up to 1v when XMP is loaded, hence can boot for sure, in the older days some bioses are still stupid and left on 0.7v hence crash on heavy loads. Especially Zen1 days.
> VDDG IOD and CCD will go up to 1.1v when XMP is loaded, hence can boot for sure, versus old days some bioses was left @ 0.9v hence crash on heavy loads.
> procODT is still stupid at 36.9ohms only, I have to manually up it to 48ohms, this is the minimum I need not to crash, else even 43ohms will crash once in a blue moon.
> ram-timing for secondaries still cannot be read from XMP, notably the tRC, tRRDS, tRRDL & tFAW were auto calculated by bios and is far off from my ram kits, hence I gotto input them manually.
> ram-timing tRFC, tRFC2, tRFC4, are correctly calculated by bios, as before version of beta bioses also, not sure will be correct for you or not, you must check.
> 1.35v was achieved once XMP is loaded, but in HWinfo reading only 1.33v like many previous beta bioses, hence got to manually up to 1.38v in UEFI then HWinfo shows 1.36v in windows, which is just a tad more than 1.35 for maximum stability.
> some of the older beta bioses were experimenting with SOCv, CLDO_VDDP, VDDG IOD CCD, sometimes default as high as 1.15v, which I think recently they realized released (typo mistake) is not neccesary, I recall beta 4.88 and beta 4.86 has been as the currect SOC 1.1v, CLDO_VDDP 1v, both VDDG 1.1v will give maximum stability.
> also the load line level was auto = level 5, which I experience crash in the past, hence manually set them to level 3.


Thanks for the info, it's really useful. Unfortunately, afaik every 3xxx cpu worked so far after crossflashing, but the 5xxx wouldn't.


----------



## numlock66

fcchin said:


> am on 4.9betaX470 crossflash into x370taichi,
> just want to highlight:-
> 
> SOC will go up to 1.1v when XMP is loaded, hence can boot for sure, no longer like the old days of 2020/2021 after loading XMP but SOC remains 0.925v and crash on heavy loads.
> CLDO_VDDP will go up to 1v when XMP is loaded, hence can boot for sure, in the older days some bioses are still stupid and left on 0.7v hence crash on heavy loads. Especially Zen1 days.
> VDDG IOD and CCD will go up to 1.1v when XMP is loaded, hence can boot for sure, versus old days some bioses was left @ 0.9v hence crash on heavy loads.
> procODT is still stupid at 36.9ohms only, I have to manually up it to 48ohms, this is the minimum I need not to crash, else even 43ohms will crash once in a blue moon.
> ram-timing for secondaries still cannot be read from XMP, notably the tRC, tRRDS, tRRDL & tFAW were auto calculated by bios and is far off from my ram kits, hence I gotto input them manually.
> ram-timing tRFC, tRFC2, tRFC4, are correctly calculated by bios, as before version of beta bioses also, not sure will be correct for you or not, you must check.
> 1.35v was achieved once XMP is loaded, but in HWinfo reading only 1.33v like many previous beta bioses, hence got to manually up to 1.38v in UEFI then HWinfo shows 1.36v in windows, which is just a tad more than 1.35 for maximum stability.
> some of the older beta bioses were experimenting with SOCv, CLDO_VDDP, VDDG IOD CCD, sometimes default as high as 1.15v, which I think recently they realized released (typo mistake) is not neccesary, I recall beta 4.88 and beta 4.86 has been as the currect SOC 1.1v, CLDO_VDDP 1v, both VDDG 1.1v will give maximum stability.
> also the load line level was auto = level 5, which I experience crash in the past, hence manually set them to level 3.


Have you noticed problems (constant connect end disconnect) on the 2 bottom USB ports from the back of board on any BIOS (original and crossflashed)?


----------



## fcchin

numlock66 said:


> Have you noticed problems (constant connect end disconnect) on the 2 bottom USB ports from the back of board on any BIOS (original and crossflashed)?


crossflash (2021~2022) : -
no problem so far for this beta4.9, only used few days.
for sure no problem for beta 4.88 and 4.86 over 2022-H1 and last year.

normal / original x370 bioses (2017 ~2020)
since day 1 I didn't experience much USB dropout...... I think only very few intermittent dropouts in 2019 when a lot of beta x370 was out for us to try, probably versions 3.xx 
and may be some early 4.xx, 

but version 5.xx and upwards for me literally not a single USB dropout. 

Around 2019 there was a bluetooth death for around 6 months, then later resurrected by itself...... moisture or bad soldering or bad chip ??? not sure if this relates to the USB ???


bios button
USB top keyboard cheap, no LED
USB bottom Roccat Tyon
USB 3.1 reserved for VR once a year, normally not used.
USB C not used at all.
USB headphone
USB not use or handbrake
USB thrustmaster TWCS
USB not use or Logitech G29

pretty full USB usage, so far so good, fingers crossed.


----------



## Darss

Hi,
Could you please write some recommendations what configuration to use to stabilize IF for 5800X3D processor with bios 7.10?
I currently have a ram config 3800mhz 16-16-16-32 IF 1:1 and I am able to play The Witcher 3 stably on such settings for several hours, but I get WHEA errors in HWInfo.
Only setting 3666mhz IF 1:1 causes me to have no WHEA errors.


----------



## fcchin

Darss said:


> Hi,
> Could you please write some recommendations what configuration to use to stabilize IF for 5800X3D processor with bios 7.10?
> I currently have a ram config 3800mhz 16-16-16-32 IF 1:1 and I am able to play The Witcher 3 stably on such settings for several hours, but I get WHEA errors in HWInfo.
> Only setting 3666mhz IF 1:1 causes me to have no WHEA errors.


would it be possible for you to show us zentimings of 3800M/T and 3666M/T ???


----------



## kithylin

Darss said:


> Hi,
> Could you please write some recommendations what configuration to use to stabilize IF for 5800X3D processor with bios 7.10?
> I currently have a ram config 3800mhz 16-16-16-32 IF 1:1 and I am able to play The Witcher 3 stably on such settings for several hours, but I get WHEA errors in HWInfo.
> Only setting 3666mhz IF 1:1 causes me to have no WHEA errors.


What is the actual speed rating of your ram? Is it rated for 3800 Mhz or above?


----------



## Darss

Below my current config which is making WHEA errors in HWInfo.
5800X3D + G Skill Trident Z RGB 3200MHz CL14 (Samsung B-die)

*Tab: OC Tweaker
Overclocking Mode (Bus Speed)* - Auto
*SB Clock Spread Spectrum* - Auto
*SoC/Uncore OC Mode* - Auto
*CLD0 VDDP Voltage Control* - Auto
*CLD0 VDDG CCD Voltage Control* - Auto

*DRAM Frequency* - 3800 MHz
*DRAM Voltage* - 1.4V
*Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers* - 1900MHz

*Tab: External Voltage Settings and Load-Line Calibration
VTT_DDR *- 0.700V
*VPPM *- Auto
*2.50V_PROM Voltage *- Auto
*CPU VDD 1.8 Voltage *- Auto
*VDDP* - Auto
*Chipset 1.05V Voltage* - Auto

*Tab: DRAM Timing Configuration* 
*tCL* 16
*tRCDRD* 16
*tRCDWR* 16
*tRP* 16
*tRAS* 32
*tRC* 52
*tRRD_S* 5
*tRRD_L* 6
*tFAW* 20
*tWTR_S* 4
*tWTR_L* 14
*tWR* 14
*tMAW.MAC* Auto
*TrdrdScl* 4
*TwrwrScl* 4
*tRFC* 345
*tRFC2* 468
*tRFC4* 256
*tRTP* 14
*Trdwr* 8
*Twrrd* 3
*TwrwrSc* Auto
*TwrwrSd* 7
*WwrwrDd* 7
*TrdrdSc* 1
*TrdrdSd* 5
*TrdrdDd* 5
*tCKE* 1
*Proc0DT* Auto
*Command Rate (CR)* 1T
*Gear Down Mode* Auto
*Power Down Enable* Disbled


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Darss said:


> Below my current config which is making WHEA errors in HWInfo.
> 5800X3D + G Skill Trident Z RGB 3200MHz CL14 (Samsung B-die)
> 
> *Tab: OC Tweaker
> Overclocking Mode (Bus Speed)* - Auto
> *SB Clock Spread Spectrum* - Auto *ON...having it on auto/off, got me WHEA errors too*
> *SoC/Uncore OC Mode* - Auto
> *CLD0 VDDP Voltage Control* - Auto *0.95*
> *CLD0 VDDG CCD Voltage Control* - Auto *1.05
> VSOC 1.10-1.13*
> 
> *DRAM Frequency* - 3800 MHz
> *DRAM Voltage* - 1.4V
> *Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers* - 1900MHz
> 
> *Tab: External Voltage Settings and Load-Line Calibration
> VTT_DDR *- 0.700V
> *VPPM *- Auto
> *2.50V_PROM Voltage *- Auto
> *CPU VDD 1.8 Voltage *- Auto
> *VDDP* - Auto
> *Chipset 1.05V Voltage* - Auto
> 
> *Tab: DRAM Timing Configuration
> tCL* 16
> *tRCDRD* 16
> *tRCDWR* 16
> *tRP* 16
> *tRAS* 32 *34*
> *tRC* 52 *54*
> *tRRD_S* 5 *4/6*
> *tRRD_L* 6 *(4xtRRDS)*
> *tFAW* 20
> *tWTR_S* 4
> *tWTR_L* 14
> *tWR* 14 *16*
> *tMAW.MAC* Auto
> *TrdrdScl* 4
> *TwrwrScl* 4
> *tRFC* 345
> *tRFC2* 468
> *tRFC4* 256
> *tRTP* 14
> *Trdwr* 8
> *Twrrd* 3
> *TwrwrSc* Auto
> *TwrwrSd* 7
> *WwrwrDd* 7
> *TrdrdSc* 1
> *TrdrdSd* 5
> *TrdrdDd* 5
> *tCKE* 1
> *Proc0DT* Auto
> *Command Rate (CR)* 1T
> *Gear Down Mode* Auto
> *Power Down Enable* Disbled


Your mem should (strictly theoretically) work at 3800/16, but you might have to loosen a bit some values and play with voltages.

You should try 1usmus dram calc, worked like a charm for me.

In your case, it should give you something like this:










You can start from there and see if you can tighten any values (tRFC should be fairly easy).


----------



## Darss

Thanks Dekaohtoura,
I finally managed to stabilize the clocking of ram 3800MHz + IF 1900 MHz at with the following values without WHEA errors, after AIDA64 tests.

*Tab: OC Tweaker
Overclocking Mode (Bus Speed)* - Auto
*SB Clock Spread Spectrum* - Auto
*SoC/Uncore OC Mode* - Auto
*CLD0 VDDP Voltage Control* - 1.050
*CLD0 VDDG CCD Voltage Control* - 1.050
*CLD0 VDDG IOD Voltage Control* - 1.075

*DRAM Frequency* - 3800 MHz
*DRAM Voltage* - 1.4V
*Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers* - 1900MHz

*Tab: External Voltage Settings and Load-Line Calibration
VTT_DDR *- 0.700V
*VPPM *- Auto
*2.50V_PROM Voltage *- Auto
*CPU VDD 1.8 Voltage *- Auto
*VDDP* - 0.900
*Chipset 1.05V Voltage* - 1.100

*Tab: DRAM Timing Configuration
tCL* 16
*tRCDRD* 16
*tRCDWR* 16
*tRP* 16
*tRAS* 32
*tRC* 52
*tRRD_S* 5
*tRRD_L* 6
*tFAW* 20
*tWTR_S* 4
*tWTR_L* 14
*tWR* 14
*tMAW.MAC* Auto
*TrdrdScl* 4
*TwrwrScl* 4
*tRFC* 345
*tRFC2* 468
*tRFC4* 256
*tRTP* 14
*Trdwr* 8
*Twrrd* 3
*TwrwrSc* Auto
*TwrwrSd* 7
*WwrwrDd* 7
*TrdrdSc* 1
*TrdrdSd* 5
*TrdrdDd* 5
*tCKE* 1
*Proc0DT* Auto
*Command Rate (CR)* 1T
*Gear Down Mode* Auto
*Power Down Enable* Disbled


----------



## fcchin

Darss said:


> Below my current config which is making WHEA errors in HWInfo.
> 5800X3D + G Skill Trident Z RGB 3200MHz CL14 (Samsung B-die)


you don't have to type manually with ZenTimings

and it shows many voltages instead of auto which could be low hence crash or whea errors.

see lesson learnt when voltages are low or wrong = Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread


----------



## kithylin

Darss said:


> Below my current config which is making WHEA errors in HWInfo.
> 5800X3D + G Skill Trident Z RGB 3200MHz CL14 (Samsung B-die)


Getting 3200 Mhz ram to run at 3800 Mhz (Even if it is B-Die) is a _BIG STRETCH_ and may not ever be stable. That very well may be your entire problem right there. Most people that run ram at 3800 Mhz actually buy 3800 Mhz or faster ram. I run 4400 Mhz ram and down-clock it to 3800 Mhz myself in my 5800X system.


----------



## Darss

3800MHz for ram was stable in games before the voltage change, but I saw WHEA errors in HWInfo.
After making the voltage changes, I don't see WHEA errors. 
On the weekend I'll play a bit then I'll check if this config is fully stable and without WHEA errors.

*The changes I made:
CLD0 VDDP Voltage Control* - 1.050
*CLD0 VDDG CCD Voltage Control* - 1.050
*CLD0 VDDG IOD Voltage Control* - 1.075
*VDDP* - 0.900
*Chipset 1.05V Voltage* - 1.100


----------



## freestaler

Has somepone a 5800x3d and could bench SOTR with 720p on a x370 or x470 Taichi?

Demo iam around 322fps, and Fullversion around 378 avg fps with the internal benchmark 6900xt. It looks for me to less for a 5800x3d with blck 105 and co -30. And im now not shure is it x370 taichi or my windows installation maybe.


----------



## dawidezzo

Hi  
My motherboard has a bios 6.40, what's the correct procedure to go to 7.10?


----------



## freestaler

I did load Bioa default, reboot, flash 7.00 reboot, load default, reboot, flash 7.10 und reboot, load defaults and reboot. May once load default would at the beginn will be engough. But it did work.


----------



## valerianf

Just some feed back about memory timing.
Since many years I have a 1700 CPU and I was unable to get a DDR memory running higher than 2133 Mhz.
As I want to switch to a 3800X CPU, yesterday I flashed the bios 6.40 from 5.60.
And then bingo, my 1700 CPU is running DDR at 2600 Mhz (or higher)!
5.60 seems to be a crappy bios regarding memory timing.

Next step will be to insert the 3800X CPU.


----------



## dawidezzo

freestaler said:


> I did load Bioa default, reboot, flash 7.00 reboot, load default, reboot, flash 7.10 und reboot, load defaults and reboot. May once load default would at the beginn will be engough. But it did work.


Thx but I have prof. gaming 

7.00 -> 7.10

That will be the correct order and I can skip the 7.06 right?


----------



## freestaler

I did skip 7.04 for taichi. So i think it close the same ;-). 7.00 then direct to the new one 7.10 should be fine.


----------



## valerianf

This weekend I have updated the X370 Taichi with a 3800X cpu and a RX 6700 graphic card.
I flashed the bios 6.40 and then the bios 7.00.
The motherboard behaves properly at stock speed (for now) but I had to make a fresh install of W10.
Without a fresh install Windows was stuck on the logon with the rotating dots.
Windows is really a shame, needing a fresh install each time the processor is changing.
I tried the FarCry 6 benchmark and the average FPS is 98 frame/s in 1440p.
This motherboard is really rock solid.


----------



## dawidezzo

How to properly full clear CMOS on this board? 
Could someone describe the entire procedure?
Once I read on the official Asrock forum about it but I can't find it right now.
I remember there was something about removing the battery, pins, disconnecting the power cord and pressing & holding the power button for 30 sec.


----------



## kithylin

dawidezzo said:


> How to properly full clear CMOS on this board?
> Could someone describe the entire procedure?
> Once I read on the official Asrock forum about it but I can't find it right now.
> I remember there was something about removing the battery, pins, disconnecting the power cord and pressing & holding the power button for 30 sec.


Read the manual. There is no need to disconnect power or remove the battery. Just short the cmos reset pins with the computer shut down / turned off for about 5 seconds and that does it. This is the same procedure for 99% of all motherboards made in the past 15 years.

EDIT: Here's an image with the location highlighted for you:


----------



## DukeHighwalker

Typically shorting the CMOS clear pins with the system powered off is all you need to do yes. The only time you need to pull the battery, disconnect power and discharge the caps (press and hold power button) is usually when there is a corrupted value in the RTC or other data that is not cleared by the CMOS clear jumper. You will note that your date and time data are kept when you clear CMOS. If the system is POSTing then there is typically no need to do a "full clear". It won't hurt anything but is a waste of time. If a regular clear fails to get you POSTing then by all means try the other method, it sometimes brings a system back to life.


----------



## garych

Finally decided to flash from 7.10 back to 7.04, flashrom under MS-DOS was easy and worked flawlessly, loved it 🥰


----------



## garych

Looks like flashing back to 7.04 didn't make my RAM more stable when using lower voltage, like it was prior to going to 7.10.
Oh, well, it doesn't really matter now. I just upped the voltage a bit more than it was even on 7.10 and going to sleep well.


----------



## freestaler

Does anyone has an idea, if its possible to mod the bios for fullcbs, pbo2, co and some stuff for the 5800x3d? For msi i did see some bios i this forum linked, from side of amd i should be possible. But be honest, last time i did mod a bios was around 2002. And this was with an example from a older ami bios. Maybe someone has some information for asrock taichi, maybe just about to tools and actually stuff.


----------



## kithylin

freestaler said:


> Does anyone has an idea, if its possible to mod the bios for fullcbs, pbo2, co and some stuff for the 5800x3d? For msi i did see some bios i this forum linked, from side of amd i should be possible. But be honest, last time i did mod a bios was around 2002. And this was with an example from a older ami bios. Maybe someone has some information for asrock taichi, maybe just about to tools and actually stuff.


5800X3D is not overclockable at all on any motherboard.


----------



## Apisto

Hello All. Using my x370 Taichi, I plan on moving up from a Ryzen 1700 to a 5700x or a 5900x. I do a mixture of gaming, productivity and content creation/rendering tasks. My question is regarding memory. I currently have 2x16GB of G.Skill F4-2400c15-16GFXR. I have tried to research how much diffrence a memory upgrade would make with Ryzen 5000. The information I have found seems conflicting about much difference there is. Some discussions/tests lead me to believe there could be a significant (10% or more) diffrence, others seem to show little difference. How much difference would a roughly $100 spend make vs a $200 spend vs just keeping what I have?

Example kits I am considering:

F4-3600C16D-32GVKC for $135

F4-3600C16D-32GTZN for $230

While I am somewhat unlikely to spend over $200 on replacement ram, it is still helpful to understand what to expect from the different cost/performance tiers.

Thanks in advance to anyone who helps!


----------



## kithylin

Apisto said:


> Hello All. Using my x370 Taichi, I plan on moving up from a Ryzen 1700 to a 5700x or a 5900x. I do a mixture of gaming, productivity and content creation/rendering tasks. My question is regarding memory. I currently have 2x16GB of G.Skill F4-2400c15-16GFXR. I have tried to research how much diffrence a memory upgrade would make with Ryzen 5000. The information I have found seems conflicting about much difference there is. Some discussions/tests lead me to believe there could be a significant (10% or more) diffrence, others seem to show little difference. How much difference would a roughly $100 spend make vs a $200 spend vs just keeping what I have?
> 
> Example kits I am considering:
> 
> F4-3600C16D-32GVKC for $135
> 
> F4-3600C16D-32GTZN for $230
> 
> While I am somewhat unlikely to spend over $200 on replacement ram, it is still helpful to understand what to expect from the different cost/performance tiers.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who helps!


That's a difficult question to answer. I can try to shed some light on it for you from what I know from my own personal experience. The main one being: You might not get even 3600 Mhz ram to work in the X370 Taichi even with a 5000 series processor and faster ram. The X370 Taichi is going to run slower ram speed in general compared to say an X570 or even X470 system. Also latency matters a lot as well as capacity. Your current ram is clocked at latency of 15-15-15. If you upgraded to say the F4-3600C16D-32GVKC kit then yes it would be 3600 Mhz but then you would increase the latency to 16-19-19 so your net gain of ram performance increase would be small or you may not see any increase in performance at all if you increased speed but with slow latency. You want to try to increase the speed but keep the same latency you have now or go faster (smaller number) in latency if possible. Also you should know about capacity. Higher capacity ram is going to reduce your possibility of running faster ram clocks with AMD. A 32GB (2x16) kit of ram may not run at 3600 mhz with any AMD 5000 series processor in any motherboard. 

Here's a good option for you: Are you a human?

32GB (2x16), Timings are faster than your ram at 14-14-14 (vs your 15-15-15), and it's only $199.99, which is right about where you wanted to pay. This is also right about the "sweet spot" in terms of compatibility that would most likely work in the X370 Taichi and a 5000 series chip. This would probably have a decent increase in performance at least +10% or a little more depending on the workload. For scenarios where you load the CPU to 100% on all cores and threads faster ram would be far more noticeable than light loads like gaming. 

HP branded ram is kind of an "unknown" and if you would rather stick to name-brand ram here's a G.Skill kit of 3200, 32GB, 14-14-14 ram that's $209: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071VRMFDQ?linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1

3200 Mhz CL-14 ram is generally considered the "sweet spot" in performance for the AMD 5000 series chips in all platforms.


----------



## valerianf

I got some bios issue when using an add-on PCIe Raid controller card.
With some bios (i.e.: 7.00) I do not see the bios from the Raid card before the ASRock bios shows up.
Bios 6.40 was showing it properly.
Is there a workaround?


----------



## kithylin

valerianf said:


> I got some bios issue when using an add-on PCIe Raid controller card.
> With some bios (i.e.: 7.00) I do not see the bios from the Raid card before the ASRock bios shows up.
> Bios 6.40 was showing it properly.
> Is there a workaround?


Yes: Make sure the bios is in CSM mode / UEFI disabled and the raid card should show up.


----------



## Apisto

kithylin said:


> That's a difficult question to answer. I can try to shed some light on it for you from what I know from my own personal experience. The main one being: You might not get even 3600 Mhz ram to work in the X370 Taichi even with a 5000 series processor and faster ram. The X370 Taichi is going to run slower ram speed in general compared to say an X570 or even X470 system. Also latency matters a lot as well as capacity. Your current ram is clocked at latency of 15-15-15. If you upgraded to say the F4-3600C16D-32GVKC kit then yes it would be 3600 Mhz but then you would increase the latency to 16-19-19 so your net gain of ram performance increase would be small or you may not see any increase in performance at all if you increased speed but with slow latency. You want to try to increase the speed but keep the same latency you have now or go faster (smaller number) in latency if possible. Also you should know about capacity. Higher capacity ram is going to reduce your possibility of running faster ram clocks with AMD. A 32GB (2x16) kit of ram may not run at 3600 mhz with any AMD 5000 series processor in any motherboard.
> 
> Here's a good option for you: Are you a human?
> 
> 32GB (2x16), Timings are faster than your ram at 14-14-14 (vs your 15-15-15), and it's only $199.99, which is right about where you wanted to pay. This is also right about the "sweet spot" in terms of compatibility that would most likely work in the X370 Taichi and a 5000 series chip. This would probably have a decent increase in performance at least +10% or a little more depending on the workload. For scenarios where you load the CPU to 100% on all cores and threads faster ram would be far more noticeable than light loads like gaming.
> 
> HP branded ram is kind of an "unknown" and if you would rather stick to name-brand ram here's a G.Skill kit of 3200, 32GB, 14-14-14 ram that's $209: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071VRMFDQ?linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1
> 
> 3200 Mhz CL-14 ram is generally considered the "sweet spot" in performance for the AMD 5000 series chips in all platforms.


Thank you so much for the great information! I will have to ponder the options further. I tend to over analyze purchasing decisions.


----------



## kithylin

Apisto said:


> Thank you so much for the great information! I will have to ponder the options further. I tend to over analyze purchasing decisions.


I over-analyze things myself too. I thought I would provide another data point for you. It might help you or it might not, but I'll share anyway: On my Ryzen 5000 series system I have a 5800X with 16GB (2x8GB) ram and it runs at 3800 Mhz in an X570 motherboard with timings of 14-16-14. If you search around online looking at timings no one sells a ram kit rated for 3800 Mhz with CL-14 timings. The only way I managed to do this was to buy a 4400 Mhz ram kit, drop it down to 3800 Mhz and tune the timings manually. This sort of thing is very much an "advanced user" type of thing. If you don't really want to learn the deep and intricate details of Ryzen ram timings then something like the 3200-CL14 kits I linked above are more of a "Set it and forget it" thing that you should be able to load a profile in BIOS and just F10 and go and expect it to work.


----------



## freestaler

kithylin said:


> 5800X3D is not overclockable at all on any motherboard.


I looking for option like CO in Bios..

Otherboards has this possibility:


Unlocked PBO for 5800X3D
PBO Limits and CO should work









[Sammelthread] - ASUS X570 Strix Series (X570-E Gaming, X570-E Gaming Wifi II, X570-F Gaming, X570-I Gaming)


ROG Strix X570-E Gaming ROG Strix X570-E Gaming Wifi II ROG Strix X570-F Gaming ROG Strix X570-I Gaming BIOS/UEFI Versionen Reviews & VRM Häufig gestellte Fragen BIOS Mods Changelog Download Flashing and using on your own risk! Added VDDP Voltage Might be helpful for CPU...




www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## kithylin

freestaler said:


> I looking for option like CO in Bios..
> 
> Otherboards has this possibility:
> 
> 
> Unlocked PBO for 5800X3D
> PBO Limits and CO should work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Sammelthread] - ASUS X570 Strix Series (X570-E Gaming, X570-E Gaming Wifi II, X570-F Gaming, X570-I Gaming)
> 
> 
> ROG Strix X570-E Gaming ROG Strix X570-E Gaming Wifi II ROG Strix X570-F Gaming ROG Strix X570-I Gaming BIOS/UEFI Versionen Reviews & VRM Häufig gestellte Fragen BIOS Mods Changelog Download Flashing and using on your own risk! Added VDDP Voltage Might be helpful for CPU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hardwareluxx.de


That's a modified bios with many options changed by someone from the internet. What I wrote above and where you quoted me is still true: "Out of the box" and without modifications no motherboards can overclock the 5800X3D.


----------



## Apisto

kithylin said:


> I over-analyze things myself too. I thought I would provide another data point for you. It might help you or it might not, but I'll share anyway: On my Ryzen 5000 series system I have a 5800X with 16GB (2x8GB) ram and it runs at 3800 Mhz in an X570 motherboard with timings of 14-16-14. If you search around online looking at timings no one sells a ram kit rated for 3800 Mhz with CL-14 timings. The only way I managed to do this was to buy a 4400 Mhz ram kit, drop it down to 3800 Mhz and tune the timings manually. This sort of thing is very much an "advanced user" type of thing. If you don't really want to learn the deep and intricate details of Ryzen ram timings then something like the 3200-CL14 kits I linked above are more of a "Set it and forget it" thing that you should be able to load a profile in BIOS and just F10 and go and expect it to work.


Thanks for the addition information. If I get new memory, yes, I will probably get "set and forget" memory, or at least something that will not require extensive or expert dialing in. I have decided to defer the memory decision and change one variable at a time by first tinkering with my new 5900x. I realize that if I do change the memory I may well have to re dial in BIOS settings besides just memory settings. Going from a 1700 to 5900x (I also upgraded from the 1700 box cooler to a Scythe Fuma 2 rev b.), the power and heat considerations are definitely different! I am having fun tinkering with the curve optimizer, PPT, EDC, TDC, Temp Limit in BIOS and what not. With any new processor, I generally aim for "Stock-ish" performance at lower heat and power draw.


----------



## kithylin

Apisto said:


> Thanks for the addition information. If I get new memory, yes, I will probably get "set and forget" memory, or at least something that will not require extensive or expert dialing in. I have decided to defer the memory decision and change one variable at a time by first tinkering with my new 5900x. I realize that if I do change the memory I may well have to re dial in BIOS settings besides just memory settings. Going from a 1700 to 5900x (I also upgraded from the 1700 box cooler to a Scythe Fuma 2 rev b.), the power and heat considerations are definitely different! I am having fun tinkering with the curve optimizer, PPT, EDC, TDC, Temp Limit in BIOS and what not. With any new processor, I generally aim for "Stock-ish" performance at lower heat and power draw.


Remember to try and reduce the stock voltage too. If you want suggestions I can boot up my X370 Taichi system and make a small tutorial on how to do that. AMD's defaults for voltages for the 5000 series (on all systems, not just the X370 Taichi) usually default to stupidly high voltages that aren't necessary, produce extra heat, make extra power draw, and thus limit boosting for no real reason. On my 5800X system for example AMD default to have it running at 1.45v out of the box.. (!) I have it manually set to 1.325v and it runs a lot cooler in general and boosts higher. Every CPU is different and yours may take less or more volts and work fine.


----------



## Apisto

kithylin said:


> Remember to try and reduce the stock voltage too. If you want suggestions I can boot up my X370 Taichi system and make a small tutorial on how to do that. AMD's defaults for voltages for the 5000 series (on all systems, not just the X370 Taichi) usually default to stupidly high voltages that aren't necessary, produce extra heat, make extra power draw, and thus limit boosting for no real reason. On my 5800X system for example AMD default to have it running at 1.45v out of the box.. (!) I have it manually set to 1.325v and it runs a lot cooler in general and boosts higher. Every CPU is different and yours may take less or more volts and work fine.


Good Point about the stock voltage. I have not manually adjusted the stock voltage, but I have changed the following settings already:

PPT 135W
TDC 90W
EDC 100W
Max Temp in Bios: 80 (I may adjust this back up at some point)

Do the above settings also affect stock voltage? I don't want to end up in a situation where I get the stock voltage to low because I manually lower stock voltage and then lowering the above settings also lower it. Should it be helpful here are some voltage readings from the middle of a Prime95 Large FFT w/avx2 run that is going as I type this.



















Thanks for the offer of a tutorial. Is there intricacy involved here, or is it just a "walk down the voltage until things get unstable and then give it a tiny bump back up" situation?


----------



## kithylin

Apisto said:


> Good Point about the stock voltage. I have not manually adjusted the stock voltage, but I have changed the following settings already:
> 
> PPT 135W
> TDC 90W
> EDC 100W
> Max Temp in Bios: 80 (I may adjust this back up at some point)
> 
> Do the above settings also affect stock voltage? I don't want to end up in a situation where I get the stock voltage to low because I manually lower stock voltage and then lowering the above settings also lower it. Should it be helpful here are some voltage readings from the middle of a Prime95 Large FFT w/avx2 run that is going as I type this.
> 
> View attachment 2574596
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574597
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer of a tutorial. Is there intricacy involved here, or is it just a "walk down the voltage until things get unstable and then give it a tiny bump back up" situation?


As far as I'm aware (I might be wrong) the EDC, TDC wattages, etc do not effect voltage and the settings are different from each other. Also there is no danger to setting any of the wattages too high. The CPU isn't going to suddenly pull 500 watts if you set TDC or EDC to 500W for example. The CPU is only ever going to pull the power it will pull. Those TDC/EDC settings are only an artificial limit to it's performance and nothing more. I run with all of the wattage settings set to 1000W on my 5800X system for example. Even with all of those wattage settings "maxed out" on my system my entire computer only ever pulls 500-520 watts AC power draw from the wall when gaming. And that's the entire system, including both pumps, all 24 fans at 30%, etc.

And for your question about voltage: You pretty much nailed it already. I usually set LLC / Load-Line Calibration to "1" so the voltage doesn't change around and then go down in voltage until I see instability then go up +2 settings in bios and play with it a while like that. After say.. a week or two of daily usage if I don't see any more errors or instability I start dropping load-line calibration to like 2, or 3, or 4 to let the voltage drop when the system is idle for reduced idle power usage but just 1 setting at a time.


----------



## Apisto

kithylin said:


> As far as I'm aware (I might be wrong) the EDC, TDC wattages, etc do not effect voltage and the settings are different from each other. Also there is no danger to setting any of the wattages too high. The CPU isn't going to suddenly pull 500 watts if you set TDC or EDC to 500W for example. The CPU is only ever going to pull the power it will pull. Those TDC/EDC settings are only an artificial limit to it's performance and nothing more. I run with all of the wattage settings set to 1000W on my 5800X system for example. Even with all of those wattage settings "maxed out" on my system my entire computer only ever pulls 500-520 watts AC power draw from the wall when gaming. And that's the entire system, including both pumps, all 24 fans at 30%, etc.
> 
> And for your question about voltage: You pretty much nailed it already. I usually set LLC / Load-Line Calibration to "1" so the voltage doesn't change around and then go down in voltage until I see instability then go up +2 settings in bios and play with it a while like that. After say.. a week or two of daily usage if I don't see any more errors or instability I start dropping load-line calibration to like 2, or 3, or 4 to let the voltage drop when the system is idle for reduced idle power usage but just 1 setting at a time.


Got it, thank you. After getting voltage and LLC dialed in, do you mess with PBO and the curve optimizer? If you don't, do you set PBO to Auto or disabled?


----------



## kithylin

Apisto said:


> Got it, thank you. After getting voltage and LLC dialed in, do you mess with PBO and the curve optimizer? If you don't, do you set PBO to Auto or disabled?


Well.. I'm not really qualified to comment on PBO. And that's because I managed to buy a "Golden Sample" 5800X by some miracle. I don't have to tune PBO settings manually per core. Some how my 5800X just lets me slam all of the PBO settings for all 8 cores maxed out at the maximum setting and it runs and it's happy. I also set all of the boost settings in bios like "how much clock to boost when boosting" to the maximum settings (I think +200 Mhz) and it just runs. My 5800X does 5050 Mhz on 2 core loads, about 4850~4875 Mhz for 4 core loads, and 4600~4650 Mhz for all-core all-thread loads and it only needs 1.325v to be stable doing all this. I do understand that most 5000 series processors won't run like that. So I really have no idea how to manually tune PBO per core because I've never had to.. 😆

I do know however that running a manual all-core fixed clock on Ryzen 5000 series processors *!! WILL DEGRADE THE PROCESSOR !!* it happened to me. When I first got my chip I was running it at 4750 Mhz with a manual fixed clock and my chip degraded slightly in just 3 months and started becoming unstable in basic tasks like handbrake. Using PBO and letting it do it's boost thing is the safe way to go for long-term usage if you want your new chip to last 5+ years or more. Also running a manual all-core OC on 5000 series chips will suffer some game performance because the chips can boost higher in low-core-count loads vs what we could get in a manual OC. Like my chip can boost to 5050 Mhz for most games on PBO but if I ran a manual fixed clock OC it would of been only using 4700 Mhz. I know it's only 300 Mhz but I play a lot of older games, early access games, and indie games where optimization is crap so I really need that single and 2 core boost speed.


----------



## MAMOLII

kithylin said:


> Well.. I'm not really qualified to comment on PBO. And that's because I managed to buy a "Golden Sample" 5800X by some miracle. I don't have to tune PBO settings manually per core. Some how my 5800X just lets me slam all of the PBO settings for all 8 cores maxed out at the maximum setting and it runs and it's happy. I also set all of the boost settings in bios like "how much clock to boost when boosting" to the maximum settings (I think +200 Mhz) and it just runs. My 5800X does 5050 Mhz on 2 core loads, about 4850~4875 Mhz for 4 core loads, and 4600~4650 Mhz for all-core all-thread loads and it only needs 1.325v to be stable doing all this. I do understand that most 5000 series processors won't run like that. So I really have no idea how to manually tune PBO per core because I've never had to.. 😆
> 
> I do know however that running a manual all-core fixed clock on Ryzen 5000 series processors *!! WILL DEGRADE THE PROCESSOR !!* it happened to me. When I first got my chip I was running it at 4750 Mhz with a manual fixed clock and my chip degraded slightly in just 3 months and started becoming unstable in basic tasks like handbrake. Using PBO and letting it do it's boost thing is the safe way to go for long-term usage if you want your new chip to last 5+ years or more. Also running a manual all-core OC on 5000 series chips will suffer some game performance because the chips can boost higher in low-core-count loads vs what we could get in a manual OC. Like my chip can boost to 5050 Mhz for most games on PBO but if I ran a manual fixed clock OC it would of been only using 4700 Mhz. I know it's only 300 Mhz but I play a lot of older games, early access games, and indie games where optimization is crap so I really need that single and 2 core boost speed.


U degraded your CPU on All core oc because of your ego.. and the experience u have! If you had your vdroop at stock and if you had time to find your fit voltage at load first and then put the same load voltage at load with loadline calibration at default to avoid spikes nothing should happen no degrade at all.. don't stay at quartz crystal overclocking it's not useful today! U put the voltage like a newbie and loadline tight and voila degration...


----------



## kithylin

MAMOLII said:


> U degraded your CPU on All core oc because of your ego.. and the experience u have! If you had your vdroop at stock and if you had time to find your fit voltage at load first and then put the same load voltage at load with loadline calibration at default to avoid spikes nothing should happen no degrade at all.. don't stay at quartz crystal overclocking it's not useful today! U put the voltage like a newbie and loadline tight and voila degration...


Thank you for the insults but no that is not the case. I have been overclocking every computer I have owned since the 1980's. I have read many comments, guides, and youtube videos about overclocking Ryzen from other people on the internet. I am not a newbie to this and I know what I'm doing. All-Core overclocks on AMD Ryzen 5000-series processors degrades the processor if used that way as a "daily driver" over time. There is no way to avoid it. This is true on the X370 Taichi as well as any other motherboard. This is a unique thing to the 5000 series processors and does not effect other older Ryzen processors. Anyway that's not the right way to run the chips anyway as I described above: Manual all-core OC is going to sacrafice -200 to -400 Mhz compared to PBO with it's natural boosting anyway. Everyone should be using PBO and let it go. That's the safe way to use these chips for 5~10 years.


----------



## sane?

My question is, is there an easy way, under the ASRock BIOS, to set the frequency limit for the CCX to a higher number, whilst keeping PBO2 and Curve Optimiser working fine? I have a stable CO at -30 on most cores, but would like to see 5Ghz speeds on occasion - just to make me feel like the upgrade was worth it.


----------



## LuciferX

Sorry guys, not 100% oc related, but I want to know if I need anything specific Bios config related to upgrade my 1700 to 5700. My motherboard is the x370 pg but is basically the same as the Taichi

I’m in 6.2 version , should I go

6.2 > 7.00 (bridge beta) > 7.10

Then change my cpu? Is 7.10 still compatible with 1gen Ryzen?

My ram is 3000mhz (16x2) so, the only thing I should do is enabling xmp, not much tuning there.

In windows finally I will install the newest am4 chipset driver

Any strange behavior with x370 and 5700/5800 in stock settings?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sane?

LuciferX said:


> Sorry guys, not 100% oc related, but I want to know if I need anything specific Bios config related to upgrade my 1700 to 5700. My motherboard is the x370 pg but is basically the same as the Taichi


I've done something similar recently (1700x to 5900x on x370 Taichi) so might be able to help.



LuciferX said:


> I’m in 6.2 version , should I go
> 
> 6.2 > 7.00 (bridge beta) > 7.10
> 
> Then change my cpu? Is 7.10 still compatible with 1gen Ryzen?


Yep, its just not compatible with the Ryzen 1+, 2000 series CPUs - so you should be fine. Just remember to copy down your settings, then reset to defaults and type them in again with the new BIOS version number.



LuciferX said:


> My ram is 3000mhz (16x2) so, the only thing I should do is enabling xmp, not much tuning there.


Well .,.... Ryzen is heavily dependent on Infinity Fabric speed - so you are better off if you can push the memory Mhz via memory tuning. You'll have to relax other timings, but you should be able to push 3000Mhz to 3600Mhz at least. Also you might find you can add another 16GB to get 32GB via 4 DIMMS. Worked fine for me up to 3733Mhz.

Oh, and don't forget your Curve Optimiser and to answer my own question above (that nobody replied to), you can give a little CPU boost so it tops out above 5Ghz



LuciferX said:


> In windows finally I will install the newest am4 chipset driver
> 
> Any strange behavior with x370 and 5700/5800 in stock settings?


Remember to set your Power settings in Window - it seems to make more difference than it did with Zen 1.

Other than that - its gone pretty smoothly for me.


----------



## kithylin

sane? said:


> Yep, its just not compatible with the Ryzen 1+, 2000 series CPUs - so you should be fine. Just remember to copy down your settings, then reset to defaults and type them in again with the new BIOS version number.


I just wanted to note that this is not a good suggestion and probably won't work for most people. I updated the bios on my X370 Taichi and went from 6.2 -> 7.00 -> The latest (I think 7.1, I'd have to turn it on and look) the official beta bios for 5000 series support. None of the bios settings that I had for my Ryzen 5 2600 that were stable with bios 6.2 worked at all on the newer bios. System wouldn't even POST. I had a lot of custom ram timings I tuned and none of it worked. I had to go through and manually re-tune and re-test to discover new bios settings all over again on this board even though I kept the same processor. Based on my experience I would say most people won't be able to just "type in" their old bios settings into the new bios like that. They are probably going to have to re-tune everything again. Even the CPU overclocks.


----------



## sane?

kithylin said:


> I just wanted to note that this is not a good suggestion and probably won't work for most people.


Worked fine for me, and the OP is making a similar move. YMMV and the more you have tweaked values, the less likely it is to work. However the point was for the OP to not assume their setup would carry across the update, or be saved, and to note down key setup factors as a basis for further tuning.


----------



## LuciferX

Don’t worry, everything is going to be used in stock for some days until fine tuning … This is my new 16x2 kit , was really cheap (used) so maybe I will start trying reach 3200/3600 if possible 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sane?

LuciferX said:


> Don’t worry, everything is going to be used in stock for some days until fine tuning … This is my new 16x2 kit , was really cheap (used) so maybe I will start trying reach 3200/3600 if possible


I got a good 10-15% extra out of mine via CPU and memory tuning - with cheapo DIMMs. Also, looking at the HWInfo pics, make sure you have an NVMe boot drive - worth it.


----------



## zhadoom

Since yesterday many bios releases at Asrock website.
X470 Taichi / Taichi Ultimate 5.10
X570 Creator 3.90
Many B350 , B450 and some X370

Not X370 Taichi / PG yet ...


----------



## garych

zhadoom said:


> Since yesterday many bios releases at Asrock website.
> X470 Taichi / Taichi Ultimate 5.10
> X570 Creator 3.90
> Many B350 , B450 and some X370
> 
> Not X370 Taichi / PG yet ...


Surely, it's coming, no reason not to 😉


----------



## jdub90

Sharing my post made on the 5800X3D owners thread, regarding my experience with the 5800X3D optimizations on the X370 Taichi, when using BCLK overclocking:









5800X3D Owners


I am joining the club. If there is something I must do, please tell me. I got one with the batch no. BR 2226PGS, hoping to get a good one. Will be using it with the NZXT N7 B550 (not a planned build though, it was on sale). Will this motherboard be able to fully utilize the 5800x3d?




www.overclock.net


----------



## SpotAnime

valerianf said:


> Just some feed back about memory timing.
> Since many years I have a 1700 CPU and I was unable to get a DDR memory running higher than 2133 Mhz.
> As I want to switch to a 3800X CPU, yesterday I flashed the bios 6.40 from 5.60.
> And then bingo, my 1700 CPU is running DDR at 2600 Mhz (or higher)!
> 5.60 seems to be a crappy bios regarding memory timing.
> 
> Next step will be to insert the 3800X CPU.


Interesting that you said 5.60 is crappy regarding memory. I had a hell of a time upgrading my BIOS a few years back. I upgraded to 5.60 without changing any hardware components and couldn't get it to post afterwards, kept getting error 55 which IIRC was relating to memory. I was able to successfully downgrade and run stable on 5.10 and purposely haven't touched it since.

I really want to upgrade from my 1700x to my 5700x but have anxiety because of that experience. So are you saying that perhaps 6.40 or even 7.00 would be a better upgrade path from 5.10? FWIW I'm running G.Skill Flare X 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 RAM with my 1700x.


----------



## kithylin

SpotAnime said:


> Interesting that you said 5.60 is crappy regarding memory. I had a hell of a time upgrading my BIOS a few years back. I upgraded to 5.60 without changing any hardware components and couldn't get it to post afterwards, kept getting error 55 which IIRC was relating to memory. I was able to successfully downgrade and run stable on 5.10 and purposely haven't touched it since.
> 
> I really want to upgrade from my 1700x to my 5700x but have anxiety because of that experience. So are you saying that perhaps 6.40 or even 7.00 would be a better upgrade path from 5.10? FWIW I'm running G.Skill Flare X 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 RAM with my 1700x.


It sounds like you did not follow standard bios upgrade / system diagnostic procedures. First after a bios update if the system doesn't complete POST you need to reset CMOS either by the jumper on the motherboard or physically remove the cmos battery for 60 minutes and then re-install the battery and then try to power on the system again. This would make the ram default to the JDEC standard for DDR4 which is 2133 Mhz and remove any and all overclocks you may have applied to the system. If that did not successfully get your system to start then you would need to remove all ram and start up with 1 ram stick in the first slot (refer to the manual to know which slot is the first slot, it is not always physically the first slot nearest the CPU, sometimes it's 1 slot over) and remember to blow out the ram slots with a can of air duster, it may have developed dust in or around the ram sticks over the years.

Additionally it's usually a better idea before trying to update the bios to make sure you go in to bios and load system defaults -> F10 -> Restart -> THEN try to update the bios. This would clear out any possible overclock settings that may interfere with the update process. Everyone should always do this step when updating the bios on any computer, Intel, AMD, old, new, etc. Never ever ever try to update the bios on a computer while it is running any overclock of any kind.


----------



## fcchin

SpotAnime said:


> Interesting that you said 5.60 is crappy regarding memory. I had a hell of a time upgrading my BIOS a few years back. I upgraded to 5.60 without changing any hardware components and couldn't get it to post afterwards, kept getting error 55 which IIRC was relating to memory. I was able to successfully downgrade and run stable on 5.10 and purposely haven't touched it since.
> 
> I really want to upgrade from my 1700x to my 5700x but have anxiety because of that experience. So are you saying that perhaps 6.40 or even 7.00 would be a better upgrade path from 5.10? FWIW I'm running G.Skill Flare X 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 RAM with my 1700x.


You are here hence I presume you have x370 Taichi still and the answer is upgrade all the way to latest current is 7.10
simple CORE procedure, from your 5.6 -> 7.0(BRIDGE) ->7.1
key point is agesa 1.2.0.7 has been very good to everyone everybrand everymodel.

special attention for XMP to work must have
VDDCR_SOC 1.1v
CLDO_VDDP 1v (is not regular vddp)
VDDG_IOD 1.1v
VDDG_CCD 1.1v
procODT = dependent on ram/brand/ic - you'll find to trial and error find it, usually between 40ohms to 60ohms can boot

total 32GB and above = total 4 rank and above need extra voltage for dram, i.e. 1.35v -> 1.37v because more chips need extra push
64GB guys = 8 ranks probably need 1.4v instead of 1.35v

for details you will have to read history above thread, too much to write again.

pay attention bios 7.00 is a BRIDGE, only 8.19MB, it's a ERASE bios more than anything else, in preparation to CLEAN NEW bios 7.10 to go in, etc etc, 

if you have flashrom or amiflash then you can go straight to 7.1


VersionDateSizeUpdate methodDescriptionDownload  
[TD]7.10[/TD]
[TD]2022/5/13[/TD]
[TD]10.66MB[/TD]
[TD]Instant Flash[/TD]
[TD]1. Support Renoir, Vermeer, and Cezanne CPU
2. Update AMD AM4 AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.7

*This BIOS doesn't support Bristol Ridge CPU, do NOT update this BIOS if Bristol Ridge CPU is being used.
**It requires to update BIOS to 7.00 before updating this version.
*** User will not able to flash previous BIOS once upgrading to this BIOS version.​[/TD]

[TD] Global[/TD]
[TD] China[/TD]​
[TD]7.00[/TD]
[TD]2022/5/13[/TD]
[TD]8.19MB[/TD]
[TD]Instant Flash[/TD]
[TD]Bridge BIOS for 7.10

*User will not able to flash previous BIOS once upgrading to this BIOS version​[/TD]

[TD] Global[/TD]
[TD] China[/TD]​


----------



## valerianf

@SpotAnime "I really want to upgrade from my 1700x to my 5700x but have anxiety "
I did an upgrade from Ryzen 1700 to Ryzen 3800X.
Bios: 5.6 (1700) -> 6.40 -> 7.0 (3800X)
I did not have to reset any bios or change manually any bios value during the update from USB key.

But I got an issue: I had to do a blank install of W10 as the 1700 and the 3800X are seen as two different processors.
What a shame Windows!


----------



## fcchin

valerianf said:


> I got some bios issue when using an add-on PCIe Raid controller card.
> With some bios (i.e.: 7.00) I do not see the bios from the Raid card before the ASRock bios shows up.
> Bios 6.40 was showing it properly.
> Is there a workaround?





valerianf said:


> But I got an issue: I had to do a blank install of W10 as the 1700 and the 3800X are seen as two different processors.
> What a shame Windows!


bios 7.00 is a BRIDGE bios, no full function, cannot be used. You're suppose to swap in the new Zen3CPU right after you flash to 7.00 then boot into bios finally flash again to 7.10 in order to use all features and functions.

why did you stop at 7.00 I do not understand, hope you will flash to 7.10 quickly as agesa 1.2.0.7 has been good.


----------



## valerianf

"why did you stop at 7.00"
Well my computer is working well with 7.00 and W10.
I was planning to upgrade the bios when switching to W11 later.
What function do I miss with 7.00?


----------



## kithylin

valerianf said:


> "why did you stop at 7.00"
> Well my computer is working well with 7.00 and W10.
> I was planning to upgrade the bios when switching to W11 later.
> What function do I miss with 7.00?


7.00 Isn't "An actual bios" it's only there to be a temporary bridge between older bios's and the newer version 7.10, as in temporary for like a couple minutes while you boot it to flash the newer bios. You should probably go ahead and update to the latest one for stability.


----------



## quicknick

Hiya folks! Kind of stranded here, so any help / advice is welcome!

System specs:

AsRock X370TaiChi
Ryzen X1700 (trying to upgrade to 5900X)
4x 8GB Corsair Vengeance 3200 (worked at 3066 for years)
GTX1070
Samsung 960Evo 500GB NVMe

Been using the TaiChi for more than 5 years with the 1700X, I stayed with BIOS version 2.40 as I was afraid newer versions might break something. The combo was flawless during that time, but now the itch for upgrading was getting stronger so I got a 5900X.

In preparation for the CPU swap I upgraded the BIOS to 7.10 using the bridge versions in-between. Starting with 7.00 I got a warning about bitlocker/ftpm and boot drive becoming inaccessible, but I'm not using bitlocker and I don't know what ftpm does, and frankly not being able to use the same Windows installation after a BIOS or CPU upgrade seems... inappropriate.

Anyway, after upgrading to 7.10 I let the system boot into Windows, all was still ok. However, first start after swapping the CPU I got a message that I'll abridge, but it basically said:

_New CPU installed, fTPM/PSP NV corrupted or structure changed.
Press Y to reset fTPM
Press N to keep previous fTPM record and continue system boot._

Pressed N but nothing happened. (maybe code A9 appeared on the screen, bottom-right. I didn't look at the onboard led display). Waited a few minutes and pressed reset.

Same message appeared so i pressed Y this time. Board restarted a few times then got stuck in a comatose state where:

it doesn't respond to reset button
it doesn't respond to power button (short, long, extra-long press, no matter. I waited for some minutes before trying to reset or power down)
all fans spin at full blast
it shows no code on the onboard POST display

Seeing that nothing is about to change, I flicked the switch on the PSU.

Found some info that using only one stick of RAM increases your chances of success, so I removed 3 out of 4 8GB sticks that I'm using, and at some point (after many times getting stuck as described) Windows said it tried to start but couldn't, tried a repair but during repair the system would reboot and become stuck again! AAAaaarggghhh!!!

Reset the CMOS a few times, even re-flashed the 7.10 BIOS, no avail. Some restarts, codes flashing on the led diagnostic display, then stuck in coma.

Put back the 1700X, Windows said that it's undoing some changes (that were made during the reset/repair attempts, I suppose) and luckily it seems nothing is lost. I made a backup of critical stuff before starting the BIOS updating, but I'd very much like to keep the current Windows install.

At this point I'm out of ideas, I don't know if the systems gets stuck that way because it doesn't like my Windows install (might test that tomorrow, by trying a new Windows install on some spare SSD), or the board is not really compatible with 5000-series. Wouldn't surprise me too much, as my previous board (AsRock 880G Extreme-3) claimed to be AM3+ compatible with the latest BIOS, but trying to upgrade to a FX-series CPU resulted in strange behaviour / unusable system, so back to my trusty Phenom I was...


----------



## valerianf

@quicknick I got a similar issue when upgrading this board from Ryzen 1700 to Ryzen 3800X.
All went well but the 2 processors are seen by Windows 10 as different and it needs a fresh install of W10.
I was mad at it but after loosing a lot of time I did a new fresh W10 install.
I do not use fTPM or Bitlocker and never get the message about them.


----------



## kithylin

quicknick said:


> At this point I'm out of ideas, I don't know if the systems gets stuck that way because it doesn't like my Windows install (might test that tomorrow, by trying a new Windows install on some spare SSD), or the board is not really compatible with 5000-series. Wouldn't surprise me too much, as my previous board (AsRock 880G Extreme-3) claimed to be AM3+ compatible with the latest BIOS, but trying to upgrade to a FX-series CPU resulted in strange behaviour / unusable system, so back to my trusty Phenom I was...


You didn't tell us what version of windows you are using on there? That matters. Are you using windows 10? Are you trying to use windows 11? Do you want to upgrade to windows 11 or stay on 10?


----------



## quicknick

Thanks for the replies. I know I should've been more clear - I'm using Windows 10 and I'd have liked to keep my install, but it seems this is a futile attempt.

Today was a case of heaven&hell for me, because at some point I managed to boot my existing install.
For that, with the 1700X installed I did the following:


"Clear TPM" via tpm.msc from Windows
disable TPM in UEFI, save settings. Windows still booting fine.

Then I shut down to swap the CPUs, Windows boots no problem from first attempt. Then I successfully restarted a few times - to fit all the sticks of RAM, to bring them to rated speed (hit 3200 from first try, which was impossible for 5 and a half years with the 1700X + 2.40 bios). Did some benchmarking, played around a bit, but after a couple of hours or so I needed to shut down the system, to add the second fan to the Noctua cooler, tidy things up, close the case and move it back beside the desk where it belongs.

Big surprise, instead of shutting down the system entered the locked state where fans howl and your only choice is to pull the power!

Further attempts to start failed, at some point there was a "Starting automatic repair" message but after a few seconds it locked again. So I'm back with the 1700X and really don't know how to solve this. I'll try a fresh install on a spare SSD and report back.


----------



## kithylin

quicknick said:


> Further attempts to start failed, at some point there was a "Starting automatic repair" message but after a few seconds it locked again. So I'm back with the 1700X and really don't know how to solve this. I'll try a fresh install on a spare SSD and report back.


It is at this point that I suggest you remember to load the system defaults in bios with the 5900X installed and restart with F10 then once you get into bios find and disable all references to TPM. If you aren't using windows 11 and you aren't using BitLocker (probably not because the 1700X and the old bios wouldn't of supported that anyway) then you don't need the TPM at all and just disable any and all reference to it in bios. I'm too busy in my morning right now to boot my system with the X370 Taichi and find where the TPM settings are exactly but if you still need help later today I can go look for you.


----------



## quicknick

This looks more and more to be un-solvable.

Swapped back to the 5900X, cleared the CMOS, removed my NVMe boot drive and connected a SATA SSD that I had lying around. Started Windows 10 installation from (freshly-created) USB stick, cleared all the partitions that were present on the SSD and during the install the system restarted a few times. At one of the restarts everything locked with the already well-known symptoms. Forced the restart a few times by power cycling the PSU, a few times the "Attempting automatic repair" appeared but in a few seconds it would lock again.

Cleared the CMOS again then tried installing Windows 11 from USB. Again removed all partitions, and this time it was more clear-cut: the system hung right after the first restart (when Windows announces the reboot in 10 seconds and you can bring it forward by pressing OK). Cycled power a few times, no "Auto repair" or any other message, just hangs after about 2 seconds of that Windows-thingy spinning.

Put back the 1700X and NVMe drive and everything automagically works, no matter the UEFI settings. Defaults or not, TPM or not. My old Windows 10 install from the spring of 2017, that I carried over from a previous board (had a Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3 before switching to the TaiChi).

At this point I'm almost sure that this board just wasted two days of my life, and unless some miracle BIOS shows up over the weekend I'll be on the lookout for a new board. If anyone has suggestions about a cheap but ok-ish B550 board please shout. Any brand but Asrock.


----------



## kithylin

quicknick said:


> At this point I'm almost sure that this board just wasted two days of my life, and unless some miracle BIOS shows up over the weekend I'll be on the lookout for a new board. If anyone has suggestions about a cheap but ok-ish B550 board please shout. Any brand but Asrock.


I'm starting to think the issue is something to do with your ram and being compatible with the 5900X. Exactly what ram do you have? Do you know the model? What clock speed is it? What clock speeds are you trying to run it at? Are you leaving the system settings at defaults in the bios after loading defaults? Are you trying to change the ram speed after loading defaults? It could be that you have very old ram that's not actually compatible with the 5000 series. I had an issue like that with my 5800X + X570 system when I first built it.


----------



## quicknick

RAM model is CMK16GX4M2B3200C16. That's a 2x8GB kit, and I have two identical kits installed for a total of 32GB.

How I ended with this config is another long story, but basically my first Ryzen board was the Gigabyte Gaming 3 and initially I had one such kit (16GB) but it wouldn't run anywhere near its rated speed so I returned the kit and bought another one instead (HyperX Dominator, maybe?) that was on the QVL list for that board. And guess what, it ran worse than the Corsair!

So again I returned the kit (guys at the store weren't happy to see me  ) and instead bought two kits of the Corsair. "If I can't have fast ram, at least I'll have much ram".

The Windows 10 install attempt was with bios defaults but RAM bumped to XMP profile (3200MHz, 1.35V).

Windows 11 attempt was with everything on default ([email protected]).

What do you suggest, try another brand/model of ram? I guess I can return it if it doesn't solve the problems, the guys at the store surely can't remember me after more than 5 years )

I'll want to stay at the 32GB mark, should I go for 2 or 4 sticks to achieve that?


----------



## kithylin

quicknick said:


> What do you suggest, try another brand/model of ram? I guess I can return it if it doesn't solve the problems, the guys at the store surely can't remember me after more than 5 years )
> 
> I'll want to stay at the 32GB mark, should I go for 2 or 4 sticks to achieve that?


I'll look into my X370 Taichi computer here in a little while and compare some bios settings and then see if we can get you going. I think you just might need to get some volt settings set right and that might smooth it out for you. I just got home after running around town for many hours. Once things settle down at home here I'll have time to boot my other computer and look into this for you and write back. But don't totally give up on this system just yet.

EDIT: Okay I have some time to look at this for you. First with the 5900X installed I want you to try installing only 1 of the CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 sticks of ram alone with no other memory in the system at all. This should go in slot A_1 (see the diagram below from the manual) and then once you get into bios go to the OC Tweaker menu, find "SOC Voltage (VID)" and manually set it to 1.100v, then move down and find DRAM Voltage and make sure this is manually set to 1.35v (just in case the XMP Profile doesn't set the voltage for some reason) then go to the "External Voltage Settings and Load-Line Calibration" menu. Under this sub-menu find "VDDCR_SOC Voltage" -> Fixed mode -> Set it to 1.1000v too. On this same menu also locate "VDDCR_SOC Load-Line Calibration" -> set it to "Level 1". Then down below that find "VTT_DDR" and set this to 0.810v, then try and load the XMP profile for your ram. See if this works out for you.

If this works, and seems stable and everything seems to work _THEN_ shut down and add another stick of ram to slot B1, start up, try to run windows (your old install too) and try a few things. After trying this with two sticks of ram and if things seem to work then shut down and add a 3rd stick of ram to slot A2, and try that for a while. Very slowly step through this and make sure it's stable with each stick of ram before you go "full hog" with all 4 sticks.


----------



## quicknick

Thank you for your time and patience.

Again swapped the CPUs, resetting the CMOS at the same time. 
Removed ALL the RAM just to see how it behaves, if it will enter the "frozen with turbo fans" state. It didn't, just politely beeping from the speaker. 
I also removed the NVMe drive and reconnected the SATA SSD because I'd like to leave my old install out of the equation. 

After this I installed a single stick of RAM and followed your instructions in detail regarding the voltages. 

Started anew with a W10 install, passed the bit where you set region and language, then left the room for some minutes. Found the system tits-up when I returned. I guess it reached the point of first restart and that was it. "Works as intended". 

Forced restart, wanted to check if the voltage settings held up, pressed F2 at the right moment but it locked before entering the UEFI setup. I think that's a first. 

Again power off from PSU, I disconnected the SSD and BluRay drives, was able to enter UEFI, voltages and LLC were as you advised, RAM running at 3200.

I booted a USB stick with memtest86 v10.0, it's now at 2nd pass without errors, and I have a hunch that this will be true even with all 4 DIMMs populated. 

At moments I remember how I thought this would be an easy upgrade


----------



## LuciferX

New 7.30 bios in x370 PG , I suppose taichi has new bios too











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kithylin

quicknick said:


> At moments I remember how I thought this would be an easy upgrade


I honestly don't know what to say at this point. There are quite a lot of comments in this thread from other users that just updated bios -> installed 5000 series processor -> they claimed they were just up and running and everything was smooth and awesome with no issues that they reported here. Yours is the first experience anyone has reported with this motherboard that responded in the way you described that I have seen in this forum thread. I'm hesitant to report this but I think at this point there might actually be something wrong with your board some how. Really you shouldn't be having this much difficulty.


----------



## quicknick

Midnight update (well, actually 1 hour past midnight for me):

Memtest-ing a single stick of RAM in slot A1 passed with flying colours.
Doing the same with all four slots filled - I kinda gave up after 3h40m, but no errors during that time and it completed 3 out of 4 passes.

Restarted the system and let it boot from the SATA drive that contained the last failed attempt to install W10. Setup continued and in a few minutes I was up and running in a fresh install, for the first time after this adventurous CPU upgrade.

At this point, wishful thinking got the better of me and I actually thought that the problem is solved and the culprit was the BD-RW drive. Crazy, but not crazier than a issue I encountered ~20 years ago where an Athlon XP system consistently froze because of a faulty mouse 

First restart attempt brought me back to reality, though. Instead of restarting it just hung in there with fans roaring. But unlike yesterday, where I was unable to boot again into my old W10 install after the borked restart, today it managed to start the new install each time, and I even got to 4 working restarts in a row before one would fail again. Yay, record!

Disconnected the SATA drive and hooked my NVMe stick to the never-used-before slot (the one that isn't covered by the CPU cooler and I think is also slower... PCIe 2.0 maybe?) and guess what, I'm writing this from my old W10 install while in the background I have 24 'workers' of Prime95, none of which complains. HWiNFO reports 4.6GHz on all cores (isn't that much higher than it's supposed to be?) and a Tdie of around 75 deg.C so far. Also CPU-Z reports core #0 hovering at 4575 to 4600MHz.

All of this won't fool me again, and I'm aware that another 'failure to restart' is just around the corner. I think that's the best description of the problem. At each restart (and I think also at shutdowns) the motherboard spools the fans to the max for 1-2 seconds, and I guess what's happening now with the new CPU is that the process just hangs there.
Or maybe I'm just too tired and this doesn't make any sense and can't really explain what happened the other day where my old install wouldn't boot anymore after working just fine for about two hours.

Anyway, tomorrow I might be able to borrow some RAM from my dad, see if that changes anything.


----------



## valerianf

@quicknick "RAM model is CMK16GX4M2B3200C16" 
I have the same RAM as you with 4 units.
It will never run at 3200 Mhz : with the 4 slots full you have to lower the speed (X370 chipset is rated to 2600 Mhz).
The best I got for now is 2800 Mhz with a 3800X and XMP profile activated in the bios.


----------



## quicknick

This means I've been very lucky so far, apart from the 5900X adventure 

I ran all 4 sticks at 3066 since June 2017 (when BIOS 2.40 was released) until last Thursday (when the 5900X arrived), and that was their maximum. Attempting 3200 resulted in a boot loop, after which 3066 wasn't achievable again without a CMOS reset. I believe I posted about the matter in this thread, back in the day.

Now, after upgrading to BIOS 7.10, I can run all 4 of them at 3200 *with either CPU*, so that's a plus.

Starting to believe that the problem I'm encountering with the 5900X isn't RAM-related, since it strikes even when I'm using a single DIMM at default speed (2133)


----------



## sane?

quicknick said:


> I ran all 4 sticks at 3066 since June 2017 (when BIOS 2.40 was released) until last Thursday (when the 5900X arrived), and that was their maximum. Attempting 3200 resulted in a boot loop, after which 3066 wasn't achievable again without a CMOS reset. I believe I posted about the matter in this thread, back in the day.


Just to note that with relaxing the other timings, I could push my nominal 3000 DIMMs to 3733, with the attendant Infinity Fabric benefits, on a 5900x. I'll guess that if I played with the voltages, I could push to 3800. That's on 4 DIMMS - using the 1usmus DRAM calculator and then tuning down from the relaxed settings till it stopped booting.


----------



## foxreinhold

Thinking of doing one last AM4 upgrade to 5800x3d. Currently on 3800x. Just wanted to ask if I would be "missing out" on any major performance since using the x370 taichi that I would get if I used a b550 or x570 mobo instead. Thanks!


----------



## Dekaohtoura

foxreinhold said:


> Thinking of doing one last AM4 upgrade to 5800x3d. Currently on 3800x. Just wanted to ask if I would be "missing out" on any major performance since using the x370 taichi that I would get if I used a b550 or x570 mobo instead. Thanks!


The only "loss" would come from PCI Gen4 slots with an ultra hi-end gpu (even a 3090Ti/6950XT won't saturate the bus) or/and gen4 nvme.

Apart from that and some lower end audio chip on the X370T, I don't think you'll miss anything really important.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

quicknick said:


> Starting to believe that the problem I'm encountering with the 5900X isn't RAM-related, since it strikes even when I'm using a single DIMM at default speed (2133)


Something seems to be wrong with your sata/nvme configuration, maybe along a csm/secure boot issue.

My settings (win 10pro on a ssd, a gen3 nvme on the upper slot, 4 more ssds/hdds), check your BIOS settings if you like.

Boot Options: Fast boot: Disabled

Security/Secure Boot: Secure boot: Disabled

Advanced/AMD PBS:
PCIe/GFX Lanes Config: x16
Next 3 options: Disabled
PCIe x16 Speed: Gen3
M.2 PCIe Speed: Gen3
Next 3 options: Auto

Also, check your Dram voltage. When I clear cmos, I can't boot the pc with 2 mem sticks since the default 1.2V setting is not enough (or it's not working as it should). I have to remove 1 stick, boot, get into bios, set the voltage to anything >1.25V, shut down, put in the other stick and then everything will work as it should. You may want to up the Dram voltage a bit, even if XMP/dram calc suggest otherwise.

You should also check if "IF Frequency and Dividers" is properly working. If left on "auto", sometimes it gets to 1:2:2 instead of 1:1:1 (half your ram speed). It's not related to your problems, but it's something worth checking.


----------



## quicknick

@sane? - I might try and go past 3200 with my RAM, but first I have to find out what's keeping my system from (re)starting successfully each time.

Last night I threw everything at my computer and it ran like a champ. Even managed five restarts before I finally shut it down.
Today it started ok, I did my stuff, and before shutting it down I tried a restart. It hung again, and wouldn't start again if I power-cycled.
I was greeted with "Preparing automatic repair", then "Diagnosing your PC", then offered the choice of restarting or going advanced. Not much I could do on advanced, so I restarted only for it to hang again, and so on.

Entered BIOS to check @Dekaohtoura's settings and they matched except for the PCIe speeds which were set to Auto instead of Gen3. Also upped the RAM voltage a bit, from 1.350 to 1.375 volts, saved, again Automatic repair (because of the previous failed start I assume) but after the restart here I am again in my old Win installation. I'm not imagining the problem is solved, it just randomly decided to work.

While we're at it, I noticed that the CSM is enabled. Is that the right setting for it?
Also, I believe W10 can be installed and used on non-UEFI systems, would there be a way to force such a "legacy" installation on the Taichi? If so, would there be any drawbacks in terms of performance, stability, security?

@foxreinhold - if you don't run into weird issues like it happened to me, the performance is definitely there. Here's my GeekBench score:
X370 Taichi - Geekbench Browser 
And here's a friend of mine with the same CPU but in a prebuilt Alienware system:
Alienware Alienware Aurora Ryzen Edition R14 - Geekbench Browser 

As you can see, I'm almost 20% faster, despite slower and smaller RAM.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

quicknick said:


> While we're at it, I noticed that the CSM is enabled. Is that the right setting for it?


It's on "disabled".


----------



## Dekaohtoura

quicknick said:


> Also upped the RAM voltage a bit, from 1.350 to 1.375 volts


Set it on 1.38-1.40, your modules can take it. If/when you get to a stable condition, you can start reducing the voltage. 

How's your CLDO VDDP/VDDG CCD/VDDG IOD/VSOC settings? If they're on "Auto", you should probably use manual and get to something like 0.95/1.05/1.05/1.10 respectively.


----------



## quicknick

Risked a restart to put in the values suggested by @Dekaohtoura, saved them but no boot after that. Not because of the values, but because something's very off with my system.

New development: it's happening from within Windows, too. First time when I started Hwinfo64, second time when I tried to play some DotA.

Thank you everyone for the help, but I ran out of patience. Ordering a new motherboard.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

quicknick said:


> Thank you everyone for the help, but I ran out of patience. Ordering a new motherboard.


Are you sure it's not a cpu problem? You've already said that your with old processor everything works fine.


----------



## quicknick

This crossed my mind, but I've nowhere to test it. New motherboard should provide some answers


----------



## Dekaohtoura

quicknick said:


> This crossed my mind, but I've nowhere to test it. New motherboard should provide some answers


Pfffft...I really hope the new mobo does it for you.

Keep us on the loop, please.


----------



## killatwill

quicknick said:


> This crossed my mind, but I've nowhere to test it. New motherboard should provide some answers


I guess we both are hit by crap because I'm having the exact same problem as you, personally I'm going to see if reinstalling windows and reflashing the bios will help

Upgrade from 1700 - 3700x, but I didn't know it wasn't just drop in and forgot, so tpm and other fun stuff was still on, mind you , I can drop my old cpu and everything will work, but nothing works with the 3700x. My 5 year old 3200mhz 2x16gb won't post, not even on one dimm, but it works fine in my brother's PC where it is, my system is currently running right now on one of his 8gb 3200mhz, but once I put the second one it, it will boot loop, I am at my wits end with this thing also and I have been at it for two days


----------



## killatwill

Oh and as a side note, I have also reflashed the bios and used 1 dimm in each slot, they all post, except when 2 are put in


----------



## DR4G00N

Swapped out my 1700 for a 5600 yesterday. No issues at all, just changed it over, cleared cmos and it worked great.
Even played around with it to get that 200MHz higher boost.


----------



## quicknick

I'm back with an update. Sorry for the long post, I'm trying to bring all the relevant details.

Tuesday the new motherboard arrived, it's an Asus Prime X570-P (at first I ordered the MSI MEG B550 Tomahawk but it would arrive early December so I canceled that and went for something that was in stock). Installed it, connected everything, equipped all four DIMMs, no POST. No beep, nothing. At least fans don't go stormy and long-pressing the power button is able to shutdown the machine. I tried many times, and a few attempts gave me some beeps. Sometimes long-short-short, other times just the first (long) one. But not the normal POST beep, which is lower in tone and more pleasant, as I later found. Nothing was displayed on screen during these attempts.

Started disconnecting things, and _it seemed_ not to like one of my front case fans, as it POST-ed with it disconnected, only to go back to no POST when I reconnected it. But this was just another chaotic and nonsense behaviour, as further tries resulted in POST with the fan connected as well as no-POST with it disconnected...

After maybe one hour of frustration, although haven't identified a cause for all this, I got it to consistently POST so I refined some BIOS settings, enabled the DOCP or whatever Asus calls the XMP, 3200MHz seemed to work just fine, closed the case and moved it on the floor, where it usually stays. Again, no POST. Put it back on the bench in horisontal position, all ok. Back on the floor, tower position, not ok.

Ok, damn you, back on the bench but in tower position. Wouldn't POST. After a number of power-offs (via power button long press) the following screen appeared:


http://imgur.com/a/jbmDu5X

Which seemed to suggest that it doesn't like the memory @3200...
I really should have written down all that happened, because I cannot remember if after this I let it at the default 2133 or brought it to 3200 one more time , but anyway soon it was back to non-POST-ing. Again, _it seemed_ that disconnecting three things - SATA cable towards the BD-RW and the USB 2.0 and 3.0 cables that go to the front panel would solve the problem, because it would work after that. I used it like that for the rest of the evening without further problems (at this stage I'm sure the memory speed was 2133, although most certainly automatically set by the BIOS when it presented me the "POSTed in safe mode" screen, which I saw 2 or 3 times until then. Restarted Windows a lot just to check and it all went smoothly.

Wednesday I had a busy day, but still managed to be around the computer for some time. Starting, restarting, shutting down, everything ok. Moved it on the floor and it still worked 
Got the RAM to 3200 and it passed a full memtest:


http://imgur.com/a/u3yX77k

When I got back in the evening I used the computer a lot, benching, gaming, everything perfect.

Today I also used the PC a lot, then towards the evening moved the PC back to the bench and used my multimeter to thoroughly check the front USB 2.0/3.0 wiring/connectors and found nothing wrong. No shorts, no high-resistance paths between individual pins. So I connected them back to the motherboard. Can you guess what followed? No POST! Two times in a row I got the long-short-short beeps, then nothing. Restarted maybe 20 times and the "POSTed in safe mode" wouldn't appear any more. I noticed the fans on the video card behaving strangely:




Thought maybe it went bad somehow, but there was no beep even when I removed the video card!

I finally did get it to "POST in safe mode" after I started removing DIMMs and I was down to the last one... Quickly installed its pair, set them back to 3200 because that's the speed they're supposed to work, and here I am typing this at close to 4 a.m.

I'll make a last attempt to solve this by getting some new RAM, which will have to play nice with the 5900X on the TaiChi board. Yes, the Asus will go back to the store because of awful fan control and annoying active cooling on the chipset. Also, if the "simple upgrade" (yeah) I dreamed of turns out to be comprised of CPU+MoBo+RAM (instead of just the CPU), maybe it would've been better to jump directly to AM5 and maybe spare me this pain...

So please advice me what RAM kit to get ([email protected] I think, but brand? and 2 or 4 modules?). Thanks!


----------



## valerianf

You seem to be turning around the DDR behavior.
Make a simple test: go to the bios, select the slowest non XMP speed available in the DDR profile and test if all the system is booting well.
If it is booting well and stable: run the DDR at low speed until you by a new set more performant.
If it is not booting properly, it is that the issue is elsewhere.
For your tests with 2 different motherboards, it does not seem that the X370 Taichi is faulty.
Good luck.


----------



## kithylin

quicknick said:


> So please advice me what RAM kit to get ([email protected] I think, but brand? and 2 or 4 modules?). Thanks!


First off if you haven't already you absolutely need to update the bios to the latest one for that X570 motherboard before you do anything else. Make sure you load system defaults in bios _BEFORE_ trying the update to try and make sure it won't crash. If that doesn't solve it for you then I'm serious: Disconnect the front panel power switch and see if that solves your problem. Sometimes there's a short in that and it might make the system soft turn off after turning on.


----------



## quicknick

valerianf said:


> Make a simple test: go to the bios, select the slowest non XMP speed available in the DDR profile and test if all the system is booting well.


Agreed, done that on the TaiChi and there were still a ton of problems with just a single DIMM at 2133MHz. Does this still apply now, with the new mainboard, if the system is perfectly OK with the memory at 3200MHz most of the time, only to act up at seemingly random times? I'm genuinely curious, is that the new reality with Ryzen (and, maybe, current CPUs from intel)? Because back in the good old days, things were clear cut. It either worked, or it didn't. Is the same RAM able to pass no matter how many rounds of memtest, hours of Prime95, then fail to POST next day?

Slowest non-XMP is 2133MHz, but when do I consider the problem solved? The system was flawless for almost two days with RAM at 3200, maybe at 2133 it will be also flawless for 5 days or one month before again failing to POST...



kithylin said:


> First off if you haven't already you absolutely need to update the bios to the latest one for that X570 motherboard before you do anything else. Make sure you load system defaults in bios _BEFORE_ trying the update to try and make sure it won't crash. If that doesn't solve it for you then I'm serious: Disconnect the front panel power switch and see if that solves your problem. Sometimes there's a short in that and it might make the system soft turn off after turning on.


Updated today to version 4408, released this Tuesday  - fan control is still awful, fans are ramping up every few seconds, tracking every temperature spike in any of the cores. There's an option to delay the ramp up/down but it doesn't do anything.

As for stability (successful POST at every attempt, better said), how can I assess that? I'm down at two DIMMs (16GB) at the moment, POST fail might never happen again, or things could get ugly again just after my RMA window closes.

During yesterday's prolonged no-POST episode I went full paranoid and disconnected everything from the board, except the power supply and the CPU and rear case fans and it still wouldn't POST when I used a jumper to short the PWRSW pins. Also multimeter-checked the Power and Reset switches and there's nothing wrong with them.

Didn't mention it in the first post, but during the initial troubles with the Asus board I also swapped the PSU. I wish I had another brand/model, but the one I had available is (almost) identical to the original one - SuperFlower Leadex Gold 650W, though they seem to be two different revisions as the replacement is around 1cm/half an inch longer.

I think the next test (tomorrow?) will see the TaiChi+5900X back in the system, but with another memory. For starters I'll use a 16GB kit from my father's PC, and if it changes something in terms of compatibility/chances to successfully restart, I'll go for a new kit of RAM.


----------



## kithylin

quicknick said:


> I think the next test (tomorrow?) will see the TaiChi+5900X back in the system, but with another memory. For starters I'll use a 16GB kit from my father's PC, and if it changes something in terms of compatibility/chances to successfully restart, I'll go for a new kit of RAM.


You seem to have some wild circumstances that are in no way normal for any of the systems you've tested and I'm not quite sure why. Are you sure there's no bent/broken-off pins on the CPU or something?


----------



## quicknick

kithylin said:


> You seem to have some wild circumstances that are in no way normal for any of the systems you've tested and I'm not quite sure why. Are you sure there's no bent/broken-off pins on the CPU or something?


The 5900X looks perfectly fine, no bent or missing pins. Could it be that it's missing some bits internally 

Kind of expected my dad not to have high-end RAM, but what I found still surprised me. A kit of HyperX Fury HX421C14FBK2/16. That's 2133MHz, folks! Okay, very bad, but at least it's different from what I have.

I had to postpone testing with these because I had to complete another job - assembling some cables for a Seasonic Prime PX-850 80+Platinum, a PSU that I got for next to nothing, but with all the cables missing. Job done, so all testing was done with this PSU - the third since starting my 5900X (mis)adventure. Post #1089 from the _Repository Of Power Supply Pinouts_ on this forum helped me to a great extent 

With the TaiChi back in the case, 5900X and Fury RAM, everything was sweet in BIOS, but when it tried to load Windows it hung with the already well-known symptoms. Fans at max speed, Power/Reset buttons acting like they are disconnected from the motherboard.

Tried everything I could think of. Reduced the memory speed to the minimum allowed by the motherboard, 1866 or so. Increased the RAM voltage to 1.35, although clearly not needed for such a low speed. Played with enabling/disabling TPM, CSM and other security stuff. Removed the NVMe and tried to install a fresh Windows on the spare SATA SSD - all well until the first restart. Not even one successful Windows desktop with the HyperX Fury.

Swapped the RAM for one of my Corsair kits, and actually the botched Windows install completed successfully. "Might be the RAM after all" - no, it just randomly happened. Just one lucky Windows boot, everything back to usual after I tried to restart. Again tried everything - down to one single DIMM in slot A2 as the manual recommends. Voltage up to 1.4, speed at default 2133. Used the secure erase SSD function from BIOS and tried a new fresh install - dead at first restart as expected. Moved video card to the other slot. Tried another video card, one so old that I'm ashamed to name it  - UEFI didn't recognize it (5 beeps) then proceeded to load Windows and hung (could tell by the fans howling + buttons not working). Tried without any video card - same thing.

All the stoppages happened at the same point - one or two seconds after the "circle made of dots" thingie - the "please wait" sign of Windows 10. Can't really tell about the instances without video card, but I'm pretty sure it happened at the same point 

I'm not immune to noob mistakes, but I'm pretty confident I haven't made any. There are no motherboard stand-offs where they shouldn't be, shorting something out. No half-inserted connectors, all golden fingers cleaned regularly with tissue+iso alcohol, dust blown from slots. With the 1700X back under the heatsink, everything just works. No matter the BIOS settings, CSM TPM *** or FFS, Windows just loads and I'm good to go...

Asus Prime X570P is already back in the box ready to be returned, question is - do I do the same for the CPU, or maybe give it one more try with a new kit of, let's say, G.Skill Trident Z Neo 32GB 3600MHz? The problems encountered on the Asus board - not starting until I removed 3 out of 4 DIMMs - suggest memory-related problems. Could the new CPU be so finicky about RAM that it's refusing to work with my Corsair kits (mostly on the TaiChi) and be outright offended when I try to pair it with the HyperX 2133MHz sticks?


----------



## keikei

Hey guys, so i'm trying to update to *7.1* & I managed to flash to *7.0*. Just about to go to 7.1, I get the message to _disable fTMP_ & _suspend Bitlocker_ in the bios. Do I disregard this or do I need further steps & follow the instructions? I'm attempting to upgrade to a 5900X soon. Thanks.


----------



## walk-e

Hello everyone, I got a spankin new 5800x3d on the way. Very excite! I'm currently sitting on 1700x and 3.20 BIOS. Yep, 3.20... to think if I had just flashed up to 5 or 6 I could have probably been enjoying my 3200 B-dies this whole time that I paid through the nose for, oh well 🙃. Anyway, I know BIOS updating has been covered to death here but I just want to be extra safe with such a critical step and I've only seen one other that was maybe as out dated as mine. 

My plan is to get the files on a flash drive, jump to 3.30 first then shoot for 7.0, then 7.10 with CMOS clearing before and after each flash, all with the 1700x in. Once on 7.10 ill shut down and pop in the 5800 (and then reinstall win10 if it will POST, I suppose). Is there anything I'm missing or does anyone have any recommendations? I'm also curious about the "disable fTMP and Bitlocker" thing mentioned in the post before mine in case I run into that. Thanks for any help! The info gained reading through this thread has been great, much appreciated


----------



## kithylin

walk-e said:


> Hello everyone, I got a spankin new 5800x3d on the way. Very excite! I'm currently sitting on 1700x and 3.20 BIOS. Yep, 3.20... to think if I had just flashed up to 5 or 6 I could have probably been enjoying my 3200 B-dies this whole time that I paid through the nose for, oh well 🙃. Anyway, I know BIOS updating has been covered to death here but I just want to be extra safe with such a critical step and I've only seen one other that was maybe as out dated as mine.
> 
> My plan is to get the files on a flash drive, jump to 3.30 first then shoot for 7.0, then 7.10 with CMOS clearing before and after each flash, all with the 1700x in. Once on 7.10 ill shut down and pop in the 5800 (and then reinstall win10 if it will POST, I suppose). Is there anything I'm missing or does anyone have any recommendations? I'm also curious about the "disable fTMP and Bitlocker" thing mentioned in the post before mine in case I run into that. Thanks for any help! The info gained reading through this thread has been great, much appreciated


I only mentioned disabling fTPM and BitLocker things because that one user was (for some reason I still don't understand) having problems with those things turned on. Those are security features to be able to use Windows 11 and/or to use Windows BitLocker. If you aren't planning to use windows 11 (I wouldn't recommend it .. I'm staying on 10 for a _LONG_ time myself) and you don't use Windows BitLocker then there's no need to have those things enabled. Normally they shouldn't cause you any problems but if you do have any issues you can disable them.


----------



## keikei

kithylin said:


> I only mentioned disabling fTPM and BitLocker things because that one user was (for some reason I still don't understand) having problems with those things turned on. Those are security features to be able to use Windows 11 and/or to use Windows BitLocker. If you aren't planning to use windows 11 (I wouldn't recommend it .. I'm staying on 10 for a _LONG_ time myself) and you don't use Windows BitLocker then there's no need to have those things enabled. Normally they shouldn't cause you any problems but if you do have any issues you can disable them.


I'm on Win10, so basically I can just disregard then?


----------



## kithylin

keikei said:


> I'm on Win10, so basically I can just disregard then?


If you are not using Windows BitLocker and do not intend to use it then yes. But if you wanted to later switch to Windows 11 then you would have to go enable them again.

I did want to take this moment to remind everyone of one thing: Even though this X370 Taichi system supports the 5000 series processors officially now we still will have reduced functionality while using those processors in these older X370 motherboards. We won't have access to PCI-Express 4.0 being the main thing and these older chipset motherboards won't run at as high of a memory clock as the newer X570 motherboards would. I don't yet know what the actual upper limits of X370 are but my X570 system with a 5800X has been running with it's ram at 3800 Mhz for over a year now and that will never be possible in any X370 system. If folks are going to continue running an X370 system I would recommend they stay with at max a 3200 Mhz 14-14-14 set of ram for the X370 system and be happy with that. And using just 2 sticks of ram is going to be the best compatibility wise.

Here's some examples:
16GB





Are you a human?







www.newegg.com





32GB





Are you a human?







www.newegg.com


----------



## jdub90

@kithylin 
I haven't had an issue running higher mem clocks on my 3900x (previous cpu) or my 5800x3d.
This is 100% stable and I could go on the memory clocks if I was willing to up the SOC voltage (currently at 1V):


----------



## kithylin

jdub90 said:


> I haven't had an issue running higher mem clocks on my 3900x (previous cpu) or my 5800x3d.
> This is 100% stable and I could go on the memory clocks if I was willing to up the SOC voltage (currently at 1V):


That is a lucky exception and you are not at all the normal. As a test I took my same 5800X + my same 4400 Mhz ram kit that will do 3800 Mhz together in my X570 system and tried them both in the X370 Taichi computer this past summer. I like to think I'm fairly experienced in tuning and overclocking Ryzen systems now. I've built, overclocked and tuned about 50-55 (I lost count) different Ryzen systems building them for other people so far. I could not get this X370 Taichi system to run the ram above 3333 Mhz with the same hardware that will do 3800 stable in my X570 system. So therefore I was trying to help folks stick to what's realistic for this platform and stick to ram kits that we know will work 100% for everyone instead of trying to "aim high" for something that may not work or may work 25% (or less) of the time. Steve at Gamer's Nexus even did a video testing the performance of ram with the Ryzen 5000 series processors and demonstrated that the difference in 3200 CL-14 ram and 3800 ram on a 5000 series chip is about +/- 7% to 10% anyway. 3200 CL-14 is fast enough for general usage for most people.


----------



## jdub90

@kithylin
I understand from your time with the board, that is what you experienced. All I was pointing out was you talked with such absolutes regarding memory speed limits on this board, and how that was not my experience.

"I don't yet know what the actual upper limits of X370 are but my X570 system with a 5800X has been running with it's ram at 3800 Mhz for over a year now and that will never be possible in any X370 system"


----------



## kithylin

jdub90 said:


> @kithylin
> I understand from your time with the board, that is what you experienced. All I was pointing out was you talked with such absolutes regarding memory speed limits on this board, and how that was not my experience.
> 
> "I don't yet know what the actual upper limits of X370 are but my X570 system with a 5800X has been running with it's ram at 3800 Mhz for over a year now and that will never be possible in any X370 system"


I'm trying my best not to give people misleading information. Just because you got it to work does not mean that it is common or that it will work for everyone. When dealing with other people spending their own money it is very bad for us to tell them information that may lead to them spending money on something they can't use or might lead to instability for them. It's much better to tell folks things that we know will work always for everyone. I was trying to intentionally not mention the possibility of any ram running faster than 3333 <-> 3400 for this board because then they might go out and try to buy a 3800 Mhz kit for this X370 board expecting it to work but then it would never work for them and that would be very bad.


----------



## sane?

kithylin said:


> I'm trying my best not to give people misleading information. Just because you got it to work does not mean that it is common or that it will work for everyone.


It's difficult to be sure (might be a good subject for a poll), but I get the impression that most people can get speeds north of 3600, albeit with reduced timings. Certainly I got 3733 on 4 sticks of cheapo RAM and a 5900x, and I thought to give it a go because I saw others reporting success. As with any 'overclocking' YMMV, and I think most people here understand that nothing is guaranteed as you push it - but worst case is you settle for less performance, unless you are one of those really unfortunate ones where it refuses to boot properly.

With the current low RAM prices, and reasonable B550 prices, its not as expensive/brave a decision as buying overpriced GPUs that might well see price 'realignments' as reality hits.


----------



## kithylin

sane? said:


> It's difficult to be sure (might be a good subject for a poll), but I get the impression that most people can get speeds north of 3600, albeit with reduced timings. Certainly I got 3733 on 4 sticks of cheapo RAM and a 5900x, and I thought to give it a go because I saw others reporting success. As with any 'overclocking' YMMV, and I think most people here understand that nothing is guaranteed as you push it - but worst case is you settle for less performance, unless you are one of those really unfortunate ones where it refuses to boot properly.
> 
> With the current low RAM prices, and reasonable B550 prices, its not as expensive/brave a decision as buying overpriced GPUs that might well see price 'realignments' as reality hits.


Or people could just get a set of low latency CL-14 DDR4-3200, load XMP / DMCP profiles and F10 and go. It should always work 100% for all CPU's on this board with a current bios (even older processors) and then they wouldn't have to deal with overclocking or tuning timings or potential instability or any of that. It's fast enough for 90% of people using Ryzen and much easier to set up.


----------



## walk-e

I have a question for you @kithylin or anyone else. For my new CPU upgrade I also ordered a set of Ripjaws 2x16gb 3600 cl16 to replace my old sticks which are Tridentz 2x8gb 3200 cl14. Mostly cause I really wanted to get 32gb and it was a cheap option. Would it be better to order something like this to pair up with my old 3200 cl14 and have 4 dimms or just go with the 2 dimm Ripjaws and hope they can hit 3600 as advertised? I imagine if I need to I could at least run them at 3200. Also, would there be any problem running two slightly different pairs of TridentZs if I were to do the 4 dimm option? My original pair are nearly 5 years old at this point...


----------



## sane?

kithylin said:


> Or people could just get a set of low latency CL-14 DDR4-3200, load XMP / DMCP profiles and F10 and go.... and then they wouldn't have to deal with overclocking or tuning timings or .....


Looks at the top left corner.

Well yes, but ....


----------



## kithylin

walk-e said:


> I have a question for you @kithylin or anyone else. For my new CPU upgrade I also ordered a set of Ripjaws 2x16gb 3600 cl16 to replace my old sticks which are Tridentz 2x8gb 3200 cl14. Mostly cause I really wanted to get 32gb and it was a cheap option. Would it be better to order something like this to pair up with my old 3200 cl14 and have 4 dimms or just go with the 2 dimm Ripjaws and hope they can hit 3600 as advertised? I imagine if I need to I could at least run them at 3200. Also, would there be any problem running two slightly different pairs of TridentZs if I were to do the 4 dimm option? My original pair are nearly 5 years old at this point...


There could be a problem with running different sets of ram in the same computer, yes. It depends on what you do with your computer though. If you are just a gamer and play games and chat online and you are comfortable with the occasional blue screen or system crash and it wouldn't be the end of the world for you then you could try to get another set and put them together and hope it works. Many people have done this and have had good success with it in modern computers. But there is still the potential for an occasional random system crash / program crash / blue screen / etc. On the other side though if you use your computer for work or for your income (programming, code compiling, video editing, animation rendering, etc) and you absolutely need your computer to always work all the time with zero risk of ever crashing for any reason then you would probably want to go with the 2x16 GB matched kit instead.

Also just in general (and this applies to all AMD Ryzen systems from X370 to X570): The more memory sticks you have installed the slower the ram is going to go. Even if a Ryzen system is capable of running ram at 3600 Mhz it may only do it with 2 sticks of ram and probably would only do like 3400 or less with 4 sticks installed, even in an X570 system. That's more exaggerated in these older X370 platforms (they would run slower with 4 sticks). 3200 with 4 sticks in an X370 system should probably work fine but 3600 Mhz ram with 4 sticks in an X370 system probably wouldn't even turn on for example.


----------



## quicknick

Was hoping to receive the new memory today (Trident Z Neo 32GB 3600MHz CL18) but the couriers are in no hurry. Can't say the same about me, because this week I must sort things out and decide what to keep and what to return from the stuff I bought.

During the last few days I read as much as I could from this thread - not all of it, but I went through all ~120 pages written since Vermeer launched, and to my surprise discovered that it wasn't smooth sailing for quite a few users who reported problems very similar to mine. Here's some snippets: (sorry for not using the quote function, but I had saved everything of interest in a text file).

_tried 3333, 3267, 3200, 3133. Nothing works, it feels like mobo is not even attempting to work with those, everything just locks up.
*The* *soft power and reset buttons stop working, not responding to long holds as well*.
Set 3000 again and it booted like it was nothing. _(@garych)

_guys stop flashing 7.03 with Zen3 its dangerous.Its not stable with 4 dimms even with 2133 goes *black screen,fans spins and reset/power buttons are not working*.It need hard power off and clear CMOS to get training memory again._ (@Senniha)

_Did you made any changes to the PBO section ? i.e PPT/EDC/TDC values ? when mine is set to auto it won't boot. _(@wizardwiz)

_All good but windows boot stucks before starting, anyway I can see the round icon rotating, just for 20 second. Then at reboot ask me to recover for not good shut down.
System start correctly in safe mode! _(@barrubba)

Last one, right after the release of 7.10:
_1st major bug: Setting IF on auto, fcks up booting in windows, gets to recovery console, but everything is messed up. Setting it manually on 1:1 (1900, in my case), works as it should._ (@Dekaohtoura)

I also learned a lot about various BIOS versions incorrectly setting the secondary ram timings and also about (God forbid!) crossflashing with the X470TC firmware. Anyway, since the new ram didn't arrive today and I'm gonna be quite busy for the rest of the week, I started tinkering with the system as if the new ram was there. And although I had a (mental) list of things to try, I went straight to the most radical item, crossflashing. And it actually works, so my board is now a X470 Taichi with P5.10 BIOS. Dunno if I'm the first to report it, but I confirm that the 5900X works with this BIOS (there was much talk about Vermeer not working with previous X470TC BIOSes when crossflashed to the X370).

Problems? Yeah, still, but nothing of the magnitude I experienced with 7.10. Twice I wasn't able to enter UEFI setup, system just froze with the Asrock logo and "press F2 to enter" still displayed. This seems to be solved for good after a CMOS reset and now I can enter setup at will.

The CPU temperature is a bit on the high side, often hitting 90 degrees C under Prime95. For now I'll assume this is because I completely run out of MX-4 (ordered a new tube, should arrive together with the RAM) so I had to use a very dubious and old "Halzniye HY510".

Also, adding the other 2 DIMMs and setting the frequency to 3200 (XMP) and entering the correct secondary timings resulted in BSOD-ing even at 1.4 volts, so for now I'm at 3000MHz @1.35V. And while we're at this, how can I find out the proper values for ALL of the secondary timings? The BIOS (XMP information) reveals little, and Thaiphoon burner even less, compared to the plethora of settings available under "advanced dram timings" or how it's called...


----------



## awdrifter

Does the X370 Taichi support the 5800X3D now? Also does it allow BCLK overclock (it's supposed to have a second Hyper Clock Gen right)?


----------



## jdub90

awdrifter said:


> Does the X370 Taichi support the 5800X3D now? Also does it allow BCLK overclock (it's supposed to have a second Hyper Clock Gen right)?


Yes I have it working (and so have others) without issue on the latest BIOS. BCLK works as well.

EDIT:
There is one bug I forgot to mention to others in this thread. The firmware appears to have a bug that ties VDDG CCD and VDDG IOD to SOC but if SOC exceeds 1V, pegs it at 1V. This really doesn't matter unless you are trying to hyper optimize the CPU as to reduce the power envelope as much as possible and/or free up margin within your power envelope for the cores.


----------



## awdrifter

jdub90 said:


> Yes I have it working (and so have others) without issue on the latest BIOS. BCLK works as well.
> 
> EDIT:
> There is one bug I forgot to mention to others in this thread. The firmware appears to have a bug that ties VDDG CCD and VDDG IOD to SOC but if SOC exceeds 1V, pegs it at 1V. This really doesn't matter unless you are trying to hyper optimize the CPU as to reduce the power envelope as much as possible and/or free up margin within your power envelope for the cores.


Thanks for the info. I see in your posts in this thread you were able to get the BLCK to 103 mhz, is that the max stable BCLK overclock on your setup?


----------



## jdub90

awdrifter said:


> Thanks for the info. I see in your posts in this thread you were able to get the BLCK to 103 mhz, is that the max stable BCLK overclock on your setup?


I thought it was lol. Though I have thoroughly tested the system for single core, multi core and ram stability, I have noticed that waking the PC up from sleep... puts the computer in a less stable state. Recently I backed off the BCLK from 103, to 102 and the sleep issue/stability issue has went away. I have even upped the memory speed and single core boost to above what it was at BCLK @ 103 and it stable.

So I can't definitively say it was the BCLK @ 103 causing the instability....but it was the BCLK @ 103 

*Update:
There appears to be something in my configuration that causes this sleep issue/stability issue...and it exist with the BCLK @ 102 MHz as well (noticed upon more thorough testing). Switching to Hibernate, as opposed to Sleep fixed the issue. I will re-run the full suite of stability test I have already ran, after the PC wakes from Hibernate just to be 100% sure. So I am back running the BCLK @ 103 MHz. I'll report back with my results from the stability testing.*


----------



## awdrifter

Thanks for the info. I was hoping with the Hyper Clock Gen it could hit up to 105-107 range, I guess AMD really locked down the overclocking now. I remember back in the Athlon X2 days I could increase the HTT Bus from 200 to 250 without much issue.


----------



## jdub90

awdrifter said:


> Thanks for the info. I was hoping with the Hyper Clock Gen it could hit up to 105-107 range, I guess AMD really locked down the overclocking now. I remember back in the Athlon X2 days I could increase the HTT Bus from 200 to 250 without much issue.


It is because on this board the BCLK output, used for generating the "fundamental" 100 MHz reference clock, is also leveraged by other sub-systems like the PCIe bus (and by extension the chipset). So monkeying around with it for the sake of changing the CPU reference clock, changes it in those other places to too... which can cause those other sub-systems to become unstable. Typically 100-102 is nearly always stable, after that its a crap shoot.

There are some boards with separate clock generators/oscillators, that will only pipe the tunable "BCLK" output to the CPU.


----------



## awdrifter

I thought this board had a "Hyper Clock Engine" that was kinda like that?



> There's a lot more to love about X370 Taichi, Hyper BCLK Engine II provides a wider range of frequencies and more precise clock waveforms to sustain extreme yet stable overclocking.








ASRock > News







asrock.com


----------



## kithylin

awdrifter said:


> I thought this board had a "Hyper Clock Engine" that was kinda like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASRock > News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asrock.com


I thought the same thing when I had read that. 
They even have this on the website for the X370 Taichi:








Theoretically the BCLK should go up to 136 Mhz with this board as it looks like it has a dedicated clock generator. But apparently that's only for the 1000 series AMD processors and we can't use it for any other CPU's like the 2000 series, 3000 series or 4000 series for some reason. I don't understand it myself.


----------



## awdrifter

kithylin said:


> I thought the same thing when I had read that.
> They even have this on the website for the X370 Taichi:
> View attachment 2588454
> 
> Theoretically the BCLK should go up to 136 Mhz with this board as it looks like it has a dedicated clock generator. But apparently that's only for the 1000 series AMD processors and we can't use it for any other CPU's like the 2000 series, 3000 series or 4000 series for some reason. I don't understand it myself.


That's crappy of Asrock to limit this to Ryzen 1000 series only.


----------



## kithylin

awdrifter said:


> That's crappy of Asrock to limit this to Ryzen 1000 series only.


That's the only thing I could possibly think of because if you see in the screenshot I captured above it said "Tested with the Ryzen 7 1700 CPU. Performance may vary with a different CPU." That's what led me to think it might be a 1000 series only something or other.


----------



## awdrifter

kithylin said:


> That's the only thing I could possibly think of because if you see in the screenshot I captured above it said "Tested with the Ryzen 7 1700 CPU. Performance may vary with a different CPU." That's what led me to think it might be a 1000 series only something or other.


That's probably their way of forcing people to buy the X570 Taichi if they want to oc.


----------



## SoTOP

Zen2 and Zen3 doesn't support Eclk, Zen and Zen+ do. New Zen4s do too. So this has nothing to do with Asrock.


----------



## awdrifter

SoTOP said:


> Zen2 and Zen3 doesn't support Eclk, Zen and Zen+ do. New Zen4s do too. So this has nothing to do with Asrock.


But then how would the Asus Crosshair VIII Extreme get to such high BCLK if Zen 3 doesn't support it. It was able to overclock the 5800X3D to 104.2mhz BLCK.


----------



## SoTOP

That's basic BCLK overclocking, X370 Taichi can do that too. 104Mhz is definitely not high for CPU, but without Eclk support you are overlocking other buses too and thats why you can get only few Mhz past 100, and getting even that is not simple and depends on other components. With Zen or Zen+ you could set other buses to 100Mhz and get more freedom for CPU BCLK.


----------



## fcchin

quicknick said:


> Also, adding the other 2 DIMMs and setting the frequency to 3200 (XMP) and entering the correct secondary timings resulted in BSOD-ing even at 1.4 volts, so for now I'm at 3000MHz @1.35V. And while we're at this, how can I find out the proper values for ALL of the secondary timings? The BIOS (XMP information) reveals little, and Thaiphoon burner even less, compared to the plethora of settings available under "advanced dram timings" or how it's called...


sometimes the full primary and secondary XMP simply does not want to cooperate with certain bios versions in taichi x370, for example Corsair CMK32GX4M2B300C15 will not boot with X470TC version 4.9 but will be 100% mem test pass on other versions, forgot, too many.

but taichi x370 will cooperate with GALAX HOF 3600 HOF4CXL3BST3600K17LD162CL 2020 version old RGB, even loading XMP will succesfully call up SOC 1.1v, cldo_vddp 1v, VDDG_CCD and IOD 1.1v for a succesful boot into windows using only primary XMP, but secondary is auto calculated by bios, which is still convenient.

the full secondaries can be found using zentiming or ryzen master, via trial and error forcing most of the parameters we know and hoping the others that will appear might be the one you're looking for, and how to know this? Use 1usmus dram calculator and write them all down on a logbook, safe, fast, A0/B0, manual, bad bin, A2/B2 etc all the combinations in a single page and compare to the zentiming or ryzen master, after looking at hundreds of parameters in the same page you will notice some parameters are higher in fast versus safe versus manual etc etc......which defeats the purpose of fast tight timing, hence for the highest chance of succesful boot, use all the highest parameters from all the combinations safe, fast, A0/B0, manual, bad bin, A2/B2, i.e. mix them all up and should be a good start point. Assuming it boots.

I want to emphasize on cldo_vddp 1v is infinity fabric default it seems for zen2 and zen3, try bump up a little like 1.05v and 1.1v when 4 sticks are loaded and pushing higher FCLK etc....

I don't have a zen3, but my zen2 willing to go 3333MT/s on CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 = http://www.my-acoustic.com/images/3333 memtest PASS 71ns 141second 16-18-18-18-40-60-480-357-219.png

and 3733MT/s on GALAX HOF HOF4CXL3BST3600K17LD162CL
needed 1.05v cldo_vddp


----------



## quicknick

Thank you, that's a lot of useful information!

Also a lot has happened to my system since my last post. New memory (G.Skill Trident Z Neo) arrived a day after that, I installed it and it was good to go @3600CL18 from the first attempt. To my surprise, I lost almost 2000 points in GeekBench 5 multi-core. Tried new memory @3200CL16 and all other timings from the old Corsair, didn't do much difference.

Turns out that it's well-known that Zen 3 performs worse with 2 dimms vs. 4, but somehow I was unaware. No problem, tried to recover some of the loss by playing with PBO limits, curves, etc. Managed to bring back around 1000 points, but still short of 14.5k. Anyway, after 1-2 days of trying various stuff I decided to go back to the original BIOS and turns out that it works perfectly with the G.Skill kit. Performance still hasn't improved and thermals are more or less the same (I made a big mistake earlier when I said the CPU is much hotter with the X470 BIOS. At the same time I switched to a new Prime95 version and this is much more taxing for the CPU. Testing with the older version resulted in temps well below 80 deg. C).

During this time I had many doubts and second thoughts, and for all the pain this upgrade inflicted to me I was very tempted to just put everything back in its box and get my money back and go AM5 at some point next year, so one night I decided that I'll stick to the 5900X only if it'll run on my old board *with its original BIOS* and together with my old RAM.

So off with the G.Skill, on with just a single pair of Corsair, system started, I ran a full round of TM5 with zero errors. Installed the second pair, after some time found the system in a BSOD. Decreased memory clock to 3066, and at this point it would pass TM5 "[email protected]" with flying colours. I also (re)started Windows for no less than 15 times, doing simple tasks at each restart (starting programs, copying files, some benching). At this time I had another of those "fake eureka" moments when I thought the problem is solved, and maybe it was caused by a bad flash (when using the built-in tool vs. using flashrom).

As you might imagine, next day when I turned on the system I was greeted with the well-known sound of full speed fans. But this time I was armed with the knowledge gathered from this thread  and proceeded to test out some hypotheses. Infinity clock was on Auto, setting it to 1533 didn't change a thing. But playing with PBO limits immediately brought the system to life (I set some values very close to the defaults). And it works perfectly to this day, although I don't think I started my rig for 15 times yet, and it has shown that it's capable of at least that number even with improper settings 

Asus motherboard and G.Skill ram are back in the store awaiting their next happy owner(s). Return window for the CPU ended few days ago, so I'm stuck with it for the near future. Crossflashing the X470 BIOS is always an option if the board starts acting up again (I'd prefer not to, but I might be forced to do so if the wild beast cannot be tamed with just playing with some random values that shouldn't result in this behaviour).

I wish I had a conclusion, but it's hard to draw one. I think the CMK16GX4M2B3200C16, or at least the version that I have, is somewhat incompatible with the Zen 3 IMC, and the problem is somehow exacerbated on the X370TC. Also I think that there's a bug in version 7.10 (that propagated from 7.0x versions) that makes the board go rogue when it encounters some settings it doesn't like. IMO, a beep, error message of any kind, automatic cmos reset would be far more helpful than just hanging with fans on "take off" and case buttons disabled...


----------



## kithylin

quicknick said:


> Turns out that it's well-known that Zen 3 performs worse with 2 dimms vs. 4, but somehow I was unaware. No problem, tried to recover some of the loss by playing with PBO limits, curves, etc. Managed to bring back around 1000 points, but still short of 14.5k. Anyway, after 1-2 days of trying various stuff I decided to go back to the original BIOS and turns out that it works perfectly with the G.Skill kit. Performance still hasn't improved and thermals are more or less the same (I made a big mistake earlier when I said the CPU is much hotter with the X470 BIOS. At the same time I switched to a new Prime95 version and this is much more taxing for the CPU. Testing with the older version resulted in temps well below 80 deg. C).


It's not so much the 2 sticks vs 4 sticks, that shouldn't matter. What might of actually happened is you may of went from single-rank (older ram) to dual-rank newer ram. Dual rank ram incurs a slight performance penalty. Usually higher capacity kits are dual rank.

Also: You might want to find something better to test your system with (Like Cinebench on a loop, you can tell it to run for X seconds in settings, tell it to run for a few hours maybe). Prime95 stopped being useful to test our computers about 5-7 years ago. That's a very old test for old computers. Most folks don't use it anymore. Prime95 can make ryzen systems run hotter than they normally otherwise would and cause thermal throttling for no reason when you may never actually see the chip that hot in typical usage. It's for this reason that it's advised not to use it anymore. It's kind of along the lines of no one should be using the fuzzy donut test to test video cards anymore either.


----------



## sane?

kithylin said:


> Dual rank ram incurs a slight performance penalty.


Pretty much the reverse. Everything else being equal dual rank is faster than single rank - because the CPU can do two different things at once (one operation per rank at a time). Of course, if you can't keep the same frequency/latency with 4 sticks over 2, you could lose performance.


----------



## kithylin

sane? said:


> Pretty much the reverse. Everything else being equal dual rank is faster than single rank - because the CPU can do two different things at once (one operation per rank at a time). Of course, if you can't keep the same frequency/latency with 4 sticks over 2, you could lose performance.


Yeah I was wrong and I meant to flip that. It's just been a busy day here with stuff and I forgot to get in there and edit my comment, thanks for correcting me.


----------



## wizardwiz

New Bios has been released two days ago 7.30








ASRock X370 Taichi


ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3200+(OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 2 PCIe 2.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 4 & DTS Connect...




www.asrock.com


----------



## LuciferX

wizardwiz said:


> New Bios has been released two days ago 7.30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASRock X370 Taichi
> 
> 
> ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3200+(OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 2 PCIe 2.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 4 & DTS Connect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asrock.com


Same in PG? More changelog:









ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming


ATX, ASRock Super Alloy, Soporta Procesador Socket AMD AM4 Ryzen Series (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge), Soporta memoria DDR4 3200+(OC), 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 2 PCIe 2.0 x1, NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™, Audio 7.1 canales HD (Códec de audio Realtek ALC1220), Soporta Creative...




www.asrock.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wizardwiz

wizardwiz said:


> New Bios has been released two days ago 7.30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASRock X370 Taichi
> 
> 
> ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3200+(OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 2 PCIe 2.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 4 & DTS Connect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asrock.com


that's weird. The 7.30 bios was removed from Asrock site.


----------



## kithylin

wizardwiz said:


> that's weird. The 7.30 bios was removed from Asrock site.











ASRock X370 Taichi


ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3200+(OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 2 PCIe 2.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 4 & DTS Connect...




www.asrock.com





What are you even going on about? I just went to the website and the 7.30 bios is right there. It's still there to download at the time of writing this message.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

wizardwiz said:


> that's weird. The 7.30 bios was removed from Asrock site.





kithylin said:


> ASRock X370 Taichi
> 
> 
> ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3200+(OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 2 PCIe 2.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 4 & DTS Connect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asrock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you even going on about? I just went to the website and the 7.30 bios is right there. It's still there to download at the time of writing this message.


Yup, it's still there.









ASRock X370 Taichi


ATX<br />ASRock Super Alloy<br />Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge)<br />Supports DDR4 3200+(OC)<br />2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 2 PCIe 2.0 x1<br />NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™<br />7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Purity...




www.asrock.com


----------



## wizardwiz

kithylin said:


> ASRock X370 Taichi
> 
> 
> ATX; ASRock Super Alloy; Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen Series CPUs (Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge); Supports DDR4 3200+(OC); 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 2 PCIe 2.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD Quad CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 4 & DTS Connect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asrock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you even going on about? I just went to the website and the 7.30 bios is right there. It's still there to download at the time of writing this message.


OK , my bad. under incognito i do see the latest version.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

Anyone brave enough to have flashed it, already?


----------



## wizardwiz

Dekaohtoura said:


> Anyone brave enough to have flashed it, already?


yeah I did. so far pretty stable didn't notice anything special for the good or bad of it.


----------



## Dekaohtoura

wizardwiz said:


> yeah I did. so far pretty stable didn't notice anything special for the good or bad of it.


Ah, TYVM.

Did you restore your settings from the previous one (5.10, I guess) or they were wiped clean and you did everything from scratch?


----------



## wizardwiz

Dekaohtoura said:


> Ah, TYVM.
> 
> Did you restore your settings from the previous one (5.10, I guess) or they were wiped clean and you did everything from scratch?


Actually I was @ 7.10 , saved both on profiles and on USB and I restored from profile without any problem


----------



## zhadoom

Dekaohtoura said:


> Anyone brave enough to have flashed it, already?


I'm using 7.30 in X370 Professional Gaming without any issues yet.


----------



## Czarcastic

It is time for me to say goodbye to X370 Taichi I had since 2017, I am giving my old system 5950X/X370 Taichi/RTX 2080 to my brother after upgrading to 7950X/X670E Steel Legend/4080 Founder's edition. It was a good run of nearly 6 years and many cpu upgrades (1700X - 2700 - 3900 - 5950X), I hope my AM5 can have a similar longevity.


----------



## kithylin

Czarcastic said:


> It is time for me to say goodbye to X370 Taichi I had since 2017, I am giving my old system 5950X/X370 Taichi/RTX 2080 to my brother after upgrading to 7950X/X670E Steel Legend/4080 Founder's edition. It was a good run of nearly 6 years and many cpu upgrades (1700X - 2700 - 3900 - 5950X), I hope my AM5 can have a similar longevity.


The 7950X3D just launched yesterday by the way .. it's supposed to be quite a bit faster than the 7950X.


----------



## Czarcastic

kithylin said:


> The 7950X3D just launched yesterday by the way .. it's supposed to be quite a bit faster than the 7950X.


It didn't launch yesterday, it was announced and it should have a small uplift in like 20 games like the 5800X3D over the 5800X. In regular tasks and productivity though the 5800X was actually faster than 5800X3D.


----------



## kithylin

Czarcastic said:


> It didn't launch yesterday, it was announced and it should have a small uplift in like 20 games like the 5800X3D over the 5800X. In regular tasks and productivity though the 5800X was actually faster than 5800X3D.


Actually AMD announced the "X3D" versions of the 7000 series are coming later at the previous CES event when they announced the 7000 series. Yesterday was the actual "Launch" where the NDA lifted and everyone can talk about the new chips now. Later comes the "Retail Availability" phase.


----------

